# CONNECTIONS 4 #160



## nitz8catz

Continuing our conversation from 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-630148-454.html


----------



## nitz8catz

The rain hasn't changed to freezing rain yet. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## nitz8catz

xiang said:


> I'm glad you got some sunshine! I hate it, if we have 2 or 3 days, with heavy cloud cover, so I don't know how I would cope, with a Week, or more, of cloudy skies! xoxoxo


You wouldn't like my part of Canada in the winter. Sunny days are a rarity.


----------



## jinx

I do not like my part of the USA in the winter as sunny days are rarity. I would move down south but the kids are all up north. ????????


nitz8catz said:


> You wouldn't like my part of Canada in the winter. Sunny days are a rarity.


----------



## nitz8catz

xiang said:


> Thanks June, Everyone except for me, are asleep now. I am in my recliner, with the youngest Twin, and 2 dogs are sharing the lounge room with me. I would put the little Miss back in her bed, but I am not sure if my balance is stable enough to carry a sleeping child. If I had even a little confidence in my stability when walking, I would put her in my bed! so while she is asleep on my arm, I am answering posts, as I find it a little difficult to knit singlehanded! ???????????????? xoxoxo


I hope you are able to amuse yourself until the child wakes.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, happy Sunday. It's been a gorgeous day and I got my duvet dried outside. It's just gone dark now but we have the most glorious red sunset. I tried to take a photo but it wasn't very good. I haven't seen anyone today. I thought of starting my jigsaw but I'll have to measure my table before I start it.
> 
> It's very nice to think that York isn't too far away girls is it? I counted 13 weeks. I've got my fair now because I got some money for Christmas, so I'm there. I'll have to work on spending money and lodgings hahaha. No news today. But luv yawl. Xxxxx


Happy Sunday to you.
I had a red sunrise this morning before the clouds came in.
I had to cancel on the Knitting Retreat from the LYS in February. It is going to be almost 10 x more than the last one. This one is going to have the food catered in. Which is part of why it is more expensive. And they were going to have classes.
I just couldn't afford it.
I know you will all have a lovely time at York.


----------



## Miss Pam

Thank you, Mav, for taking such good care of us! ???????????? xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You wouldn't like my part of Canada in the winter. Sunny days are a rarity.


There are quite a few places, that I wouldn't visit during their Winters, and others that I would never contemplate visiting anytime, because of the thickness of the vegetation, and lack of visible sky. when we went on our last trip to W.A., on one section of the road, the tree Canopies met above the centre of the road, so that we were travelling in a living tunnel, but instead of this tunnel being only a few kms long, we were in it for quite a few hours, and I was beginning to get claustrophobic. Now we only try to travel on roads that we know are fully open to the sky! ???????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are able to amuse yourself until the child wakes.


I actually risked a walk to the kids bedroom, and made it safely, so put that child to bed, and a little while later, the older twin woke during a nightmare, and was telling grandad to kill some thing, if turned out that she wanted a big ant (an inch ant) to be killed! I also got an explanation of where the nightmare of the big Ant came from, and there are quite a few nests of these inch ants, in the area that they live in. There are only a few people who live in the area; so there are still a lot of Bull ant nests, along with these large ants! In the area they lived previously, there were very few bull ants, if any, left in that populated region. So they had never seen Ants that big before. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Thanks Mav for the new link


----------



## lifeline

The house felt cool when I got up just now so I stuck my head out of the door to see if we have a frost to find it's misty ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Sunday to you.
> I had a red sunrise this morning before the clouds came in.
> I had to cancel on the Knitting Retreat from the LYS in February. It is going to be almost 10 x more than the last one. This one is going to have the food catered in. Which is part of why it is more expensive. And they were going to have classes.
> I just couldn't afford it.
> I know you will all have a lovely time at York.


York is turning out to be twice as expensive as the last trip, will have to try and save hard until then. We're having Bed and Breakfast so might have to stuff my face at breakfast so it will last the day. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a slightly foggy and much colder Norfolk. The fog is beginning to lift and I think it will be a lovely blue sky day when the sun makes it above the trees. I think our neighbour has a thing about flags, he's usually got an England flag or Norfolk flag flying. When they went on holiday they put a diving flag up, we've had a flag with Santa on over Christmas and now we've got one that says Happy New Year flying. Oh well, whatever floats their boat. Nothing planned for the day so will carry on knitting, have started a new shawl, as if I haven't got enough. Have a good day if you can. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I love having flags in my yard. They are only small garden flags but I like the bright spot of color and fun they provide. I also change them with the season or the holiday. Flo has made me several door wreaths and she made the wreaths to coordinate with the flags. 
Do you have a new exciting pattern that you are using for your new shawl?



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly foggy and much colder Norfolk. The fog is beginning to lift and I think it will be a lovely blue sky day when the sun makes it above the trees. I think our neighbour has a thing about flags, he's usually got an England flag or Norfolk flag flying. When they went on holiday they put a diving flag up, we've had a flag with Santa on over Christmas and now we've got one that says Happy New Year flying. Oh well, whatever floats their boat. Nothing planned for the day so will carry on knitting, have started a new shawl, as if I haven't got enough. Have a good day if you can. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I love having flags in my yard. They are only small garden flags but I like the bright spot of color and fun they provide. I also change them with the season or the holiday. Flo has made me several door wreaths and she made the wreaths to coordinate with the flags.
> Do you have a new exciting pattern that you are using for your new shawl?


The pattern is new to me, it was free with the yarn I bought before Christmas. It doesn't seem to have a name, it's headed Curiosity Free Leaflet, knitted in King Cole curiosity DK. The flag next door is on a flag pole as high as the houses. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The freezing rain isn't too bad here, but it is bad to the east and north. I'll still drive slow on the way in.
My little old iPod touch is finally not working. It will play music but won't connect to the network. I've been expecting this as Apple said last year that they would be knocking old equipment off the network. I have a replacement iPod but I will need to buy new speakers for it. The old one has the wide connector and so does my speakers. The new iPod has the little lightning connector.
For the ladies who came to Toronto, do you remember the streetcar that we rode to the Purple Purl? That kind of streetcar is being retired today after 40 years of use. New rounded thoroughly modern streetcars are replacing them. They won't last 40 years.
I was crocheting the lovely brown texture square last night. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Firstly, thanks Mav for sorting us out with a new thread. xxxxx

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just one more border to add to my quilt and then the top is done.

Sorry Jinx I am going to confuse you as we are going supermarket shopping today. I think it is Monday. Even the bin men came today instead of Friday! I've been at sixes and sevens over Christmas and I have had absolutely no routine. Must try and find my brain cell for the new year as there is lots to do.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> https://www.365daysofcrockpot.com/ This is the blog I follow. I get a new recipe every day in my
> e-mail. I know the address says crock pot, but her recipes give both crock pot and instant pot directions. She has simple, easy, basic recipes that I find are just what I am looking for.


Thanks for that. I've been using the recipes from the Instant Pot website.


----------



## jinx

This one? https://www.estelleyarns.com/adminnew/uploads/pattern/pdfs/curiosity_dk_free_leaflet_(1).pdf
I like that yarn it would made a nice shawl no matter what pattern that is used.
I thought you maybe were talking about a real flag pole. Our neighbor has a pole like that and only flies "Old Glory." I like seeing it out the office window and it gives me some indication of the weather.

It doesn't seem to have a name, it's headed Curiosity Free Leaflet, knitted in King Cole curiosity DK


Barn-dweller said:


> The pattern is new to me, it was free with the yarn I bought before Christma. The flag next door is on a flag pole as high as the houses. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Firstly, thanks Mav for sorting us out with a new thread. xxxxx
> 
> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just one more border to add to my quilt and then the top is done.
> 
> Sorry Jinx I am going to confuse you as we are going supermarket shopping today. I think it is Monday. Even the bin men came today instead of Friday! I've been at sixes and sevens over Christmas and I have had absolutely no routine. Must try and find my brain cell for the new year as there is lots to do.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


You're not the only one who doesn't know which way is up (to put it politely) at the moment. Yes our binmen came today instead of last Friday, I think it's the same next week then hopefully everything will be back to normal including TV programmes. The kids should be back in school by then and all the animation films and kids stuff will disappear for another year. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Janet, did you have a good birthday and Christmas? xx





SaxonLady said:


> Everything was wonderful except the Christmas Day dinner, which DH insisted on cooking. The turkey was lovely but not much else. Well, he tried. Four bottles of wine between 6 of us plus sherry and port got us through it. The pudding with brandy cream (I made that) was good as was the starter. The company was great. So were the chocolates!


Our turkey usually ends up overcooked. My SIL's turkey was just right. I especially loved her bacon gravy. She had put bacon all over the top of the turkey and it flavoured the gravy that she made from the drippings.
I'm glad that they rest of the meal and the liquids made up the difference.
People will forget what you do; people will forget what you say; they will always remember the way you made them feel.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Firstly, thanks Mav for sorting us out with a new thread. xxxxx
> 
> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just one more border to add to my quilt and then the top is done.
> 
> Sorry Jinx I am going to confuse you as we are going supermarket shopping today. I think it is Monday. Even the bin men came today instead of Friday! I've been at sixes and sevens over Christmas and I have had absolutely no routine. Must try and find my brain cell for the new year as there is lots to do.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Happy Monday.
Nice work on the quilt. I have quilt tops that I have never finished. :sm16: 
I've confused Bella-kitty. After being off a week, she is confused why I'm not going back to bed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> This one? https://www.estelleyarns.com/adminnew/uploads/pattern/pdfs/curiosity_dk_free_leaflet_(1).pdf
> I like that yarn it would made a nice shawl no matter what pattern that is used.
> I thought you maybe were talking about a real flag pole. Our neighbor has a pole like that and only flies "Old Glory." I like seeing it out the office window and it gives me some indication of the weather.
> 
> It doesn't seem to have a name, it's headed Curiosity Free Leaflet, knitted in King Cole curiosity DK


Yes if you are looking at the one in shades of white to dark blue, I'm doing it in white through greys to a tweedy black. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> This one? https://www.estelleyarns.com/adminnew/uploads/pattern/pdfs/curiosity_dk_free_leaflet_(1).pdf
> I like that yarn it would made a nice shawl no matter what pattern that is used.
> I thought you maybe were talking about a real flag pole. Our neighbor has a pole like that and only flies "Old Glory." I like seeing it out the office window and it gives me some indication of the weather.
> 
> It doesn't seem to have a name, it's headed Curiosity Free Leaflet, knitted in King Cole curiosity DK


This yarn? https://www.estelleyarns.com/items/2313 I like that.
Is this the pattern?
https://www.estelleyarns.com/items/2319
We have this yarn at my LYS and a sample shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You're not the only one who doesn't know which way is up (to put it politely) at the moment. Yes our binmen came today instead of last Friday, I think it's the same next week then hopefully everything will be back to normal including TV programmes. The kids should be back in school by then and all the animation films and kids stuff will disappear for another year. xx


I have been watching the same re-runs on TV all week. They really aren't putting any effort into TV programming at the moment.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> This yarn? https://www.estelleyarns.com/items/2313 I like that.
> Is this the pattern?
> https://www.estelleyarns.com/items/2319
> We have this yarn at my LYS and a sample shawl.


Yes they're the ones, I've got the charcoal, it is lovely and soft. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The freezing rain isn't too bad here, but it is bad to the east and north. I'll still drive slow on the way in.
> My little old iPod touch is finally not working. It will play music but won't connect to the network. I've been expecting this as Apple said last year that they would be knocking old equipment off the network. I have a replacement iPod but I will need to buy new speakers for it. The old one has the wide connector and so does my speakers. The new iPod has the little lightning connector.
> For the ladies who came to Toronto, do you remember the streetcar that we rode to the Purple Purl? That kind of streetcar is being retired today after 40 years of use. New rounded thoroughly modern streetcars are replacing them. They won't last 40 years.
> I was crocheting the lovely brown texture square last night. I'm really happy with it.


That was one of the highlights when we visited Toronto. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> There used to be a fox that came up on our porch in the middle of the night to eat the cat food that we left out for the stray kitties. He was beautiful and well behaved. If we turned the light on, he ran away quickly. This same fox used to jump into the dumpster at McDonalds down the road, so he was well fed. Unfortunately, one spring he crossed the highway to find a girl fox and met his end.





SaxonLady said:


> Our fox still comes at midnight to see if we have left anything out for him.


We don't even have the opossum coming to the porch anymore. There is a very agressive feral kitty who is terrorizing everything in the neighbourhood.


----------



## SaxonLady

I always catch up from where I left off, so answered the other thread before I read this.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have been watching the same re-runs on TV all week. They really aren't putting any effort into TV programming at the moment.


I've noticed more this year that we are getting repeats of things that were only on a few days earlier, Films like Elf have been on at least 4 times this holiday. The Snowman and the Snowman and the Snowdog at least three times. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My pens have a stylus on the opposite end of the ink. I do not use them, but if you had a few pens you would not have to worry if you misplaced your stylus.





SaxonLady said:


> I've got a few of those, but they are a bit clunky.


Mum went out and bought a new stylus for her new tablet. She was a little annoyed when I said that the old stylus would have worked with the new tablet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I actually risked a walk to the kids bedroom, and made it safely, so put that child to bed, and a little while later, the older twin woke during a nightmare, and was telling grandad to kill some thing, if turned out that she wanted a big ant (an inch ant) to be killed! I also got an explanation of where the nightmare of the big Ant came from, and there are quite a few nests of these inch ants, in the area that they live in. There are only a few people who live in the area; so there are still a lot of Bull ant nests, along with these large ants! In the area they lived previously, there were very few bull ants, if any, left in that populated region. So they had never seen Ants that big before. ???????????? xoxoxo


Large Ants!!! Poor child.


----------



## SaxonLady

Thanks Mav for the new thread.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Thanks Mav for the new link


Not a problem. I'm sorry I took so long.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> The house felt cool when I got up just now so I stuck my head out of the door to see if we have a frost to find it's misty ????


I stuck my head out and got a wet head.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am confused enough with the holiday throwing us off schedule. Our garbage men came on Saturday instead of Friday. The bin is still at the curb as Mr. Wonderful was not up to roll it back up. Hoping today he is up to par today as I ordered groceries for him to pick up this a.m. Needed to order for this a.m. as a snow storm is coming this afternoon/evening. 


PurpleFi said:


> Firstly, thanks Mav for sorting us out with a new thread. xxxxx
> 
> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just one more border to add to my quilt and then the top is done.
> 
> Sorry Jinx I am going to confuse you as we are going supermarket shopping today. I think it is Monday. Even the bin men came today instead of Friday! I've been at sixes and sevens over Christmas and I have had absolutely no routine. Must try and find my brain cell for the new year as there is lots to do.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> York is turning out to be twice as expensive as the last trip, will have to try and save hard until then. We're having Bed and Breakfast so might have to stuff my face at breakfast so it will last the day. xx :sm23:


:sm01: :sm01:
Or bring a big purse and a plastic bag and keep some for later in the day.
(I did that in Italy :sm08: )


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I am confused enough with the holiday throwing us off schedule. Our garbage men came on Saturday instead of Friday. The bin is still at the curb as Mr. Wonderful was not up to roll it back up. Hoping today he is up to par today as I ordered groceries for him to pick up this a.m. Needed to order for this a.m. as a snow storm is coming this afternoon/evening.


We get that snowstorm tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I always catch up from where I left off, so answered the other thread before I read this.


Welcome Janet.


----------



## SaxonLady

We have new neighbours who moved in two weeks ago. They have boys but I have only met dad so far. He works for Border Control. We have just had an invitation to join them tomorrow for a New Years' party.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01:
> Or bring a big purse and a plastic bag and keep some for later in the day.
> (I did that in Italy :sm08: )


Wish you were coming with us. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and see how icy is the highway.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01:
> Or bring a big purse and a plastic bag and keep some for later in the day.
> (I did that in Italy :sm08: )


Might have to think about that, good idea. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> We have new neighbours who moved in two weeks ago. They have boys but I have only met dad so far. He works for Border Control. We have just had an invitation to join them tomorrow for a New Years' party.


Good for them, I shall provavly be in bed, hope they don't have too many fireworks around here, I'm not used to them. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The freezing rain isn't too bad here, but it is bad to the east and north. I'll still drive slow on the way in.
> My little old iPod touch is finally not working. It will play music but won't connect to the network. I've been expecting this as Apple said last year that they would be knocking old equipment off the network. I have a replacement iPod but I will need to buy new speakers for it. The old one has the wide connector and so does my speakers. The new iPod has the little lightning connector.
> For the ladies who came to Toronto, do you remember the streetcar that we rode to the Purple Purl? That kind of streetcar is being retired today after 40 years of use. New rounded thoroughly modern streetcars are replacing them. They won't last 40 years.
> I was crocheting the lovely brown texture square last night. I'm really happy with it.


Yes, I do remember it and the gloriously fun day we had getting about Toronto! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a bit damp Pacific Northwest. Doing laundry this morning and then will take the bus to downtown Seattle to meet a friend for lunch. Should be a mostly fun day! We bought a new to us car yesterday! It's a 2013 Ford Taurus. We plan to sell our Jeep when we return to Arizona (whenever that will be), so this car is basically replacing that, plus it gives us another car for up here. This will will have to be driven down when we finally make our trek back there. The older van we have is going to DS for all is time and help. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> York is turning out to be twice as expensive as the last trip, will have to try and save hard until then. We're having Bed and Breakfast so might have to stuff my face at breakfast so it will last the day. xx :sm23:


See how you feel when you get nearer to the time, if it's a bit much we shall understand you not going. You have until the day before to cancel, or...you can always take a doggy bag and buy extra breakfast????????????☕


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The freezing rain isn't too bad here, but it is bad to the east and north. I'll still drive slow on the way in.
> My little old iPod touch is finally not working. It will play music but won't connect to the network. I've been expecting this as Apple said last year that they would be knocking old equipment off the network. I have a replacement iPod but I will need to buy new speakers for it. The old one has the wide connector and so does my speakers. The new iPod has the little lightning connector.
> For the ladies who came to Toronto, do you remember the streetcar that we rode to the Purple Purl? That kind of streetcar is being retired today after 40 years of use. New rounded thoroughly modern streetcars are replacing them. They won't last 40 years.
> I was crocheting the lovely brown texture square last night. I'm really happy with it.


Thanks for sorting us out on here Mav. It's a good job one of us knows what she's doing.


----------



## grandma susan

Has anyone been watching THE CHASE BLOOPERS with Bradley Welsh? They've been a scream. I've sat and laughed out loud in my bed (and that doesn't usually happen). There's been a couple of them on. Very funny.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Wish you were coming with us. xxxx


Me toooooo....you could share my meals, there's nothing a friend can't have.


----------



## jinx

We had a Taurus. It was a good dependable car. Mr. Wonderful is looking at vehicles. I am fine with the two we have. However, he thinks my car is hard to get out of as it is lower to the ground. He wants me to have a SUV. We will see what we end up with. 


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a bit damp Pacific Northwest. Doing laundry this morning and then will take the bus to downtown Seattle to meet a friend for lunch. Should be a mostly fun day! We bought a new to us car yesterday! It's a 2013 Ford Taurus. We plan to sell our Jeep when we return to Arizona (whenever that will be), so this car is basically replacing that, plus it gives us another car for up here. This will will have to be driven down when we finally make our trek back there. The older van we have is going to DS for all is time and help. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

We had fireworks near here over Christmas, so we're bound to get a load over New Year


----------



## SaxonLady

I just hope the fireworks don't go on too long.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> We had a Taurus. It was a good dependable car. Mr. Wonderful is looking at vehicles. I am fine with the two we have. However, he thinks my car is hard to get out of as it is lower to the ground. He wants me to have a SUV. We will see what we end up with.


We had a Taurus before, too, and really liked it. Gave it to DS when he began driving. He eventually sold it and got a different car. As you say, good dependable cars. It's got a lot of things on it that we're not used to, so will take a bit before we're completely comfortable with it but it drives nice and is comfortable. So far, so good. :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

When I got my last car I was pleased at all the added features it had. I never used half of the gadgets. I did like the heated seats and garage door opener, but the sun roof and the moon roof were useless. New one will have rear camera and parking assist.


Miss Pam said:


> We had a Taurus before, too, and really liked it. Gave it to DS when he began driving. He eventually sold it and got a different car. As you say, good dependable cars. It's got a lot of things on it that we're not used to, so will take a bit before we're completely comfortable with it but it drives nice and is comfortable. So far, so good. :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I've been in to my energy supplier and asked them why my monthly amount has gone up by $40a month when my account is in credit. They have taken on board what I've said and they've altered the amount so I'm only paying a little bit more. They were very nice and I'm satisfied for the help they gave me. That's EDF. I'm well pleased.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> When I got my last car I was pleased at all the added features it had. I never used half of the gadgets. I did like the heated seats and garage door opener, but the sun roof and the moon roof were useless. New one will have rear camera and parking assist.


This one doesn't have a sunroof or moonroof which we really didn't want). It does have rear camera and parking assist (although I still need to figure that one out). Thankfully all the various manuals are here in the car. That will be a huge help! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've been in to my energy supplier and asked them why my monthly amount has gone up by $40a month when my account is in credit. They have taken on board what I've said and they've altered the amount so I'm only paying a little bit more. They were very nice and I'm satisfied for the help they gave me. That's EDF. I'm well pleased.


Great news for you and well done getting it sorted out so quickly. :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I had a deep learning curve with my car. I wanted to turn on the air conditioner and could not figure out which button to push, so I pushed them all. The a/c did not come on and I got warmer and warmer. Seems I had turned on the heated seat.
Then when I went to set the clock I could not get it to p.m. No matter how many times I fast forward the numbers it still said a.m. I finally figured out the a.m. was the radio station. Yes, reading the manuals are a good thing.



Miss Pam said:


> This one doesn't have a sunroof or moonroof which we really didn't want). It does have rear camera and parking assist (although I still need to figure that one out). Thankfully all the various manuals are here in the car. That will be a huge help! :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Good for you. You made quick work of that. We pay for how much we use. I guess that helps people conserve energy. 


grandma susan said:


> I've been in to my energy supplier and asked them why my monthly amount has gone up by $40a month when my account is in credit. They have taken on board what I've said and they've altered the amount so I'm only paying a little bit more. They were very nice and I'm satisfied for the help they gave me. That's EDF. I'm well pleased.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I just hope the fireworks don't go on too long.


Me too. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Sunday to you.
> I had a red sunrise this morning before the clouds came in.
> I had to cancel on the Knitting Retreat from the LYS in February. It is going to be almost 10 x more than the last one. This one is going to have the food catered in. Which is part of why it is more expensive. And they were going to have classes.
> I just couldn't afford it.
> I know you will all have a lovely time at York.


Oh what a shame they couldn't do it like the last one then the people less able to pay could make their own catering arrangements. I bet they will not have enough people interested at that cost! Sorry you'll miss out though xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I had a deep learning curve with my car. I wanted to turn on the air conditioner and could not figure out which button to push, so I pushed them all. The a/c did not come on and I got warmer and warmer. Seems I had turned on the heated seat.
> Then when I went to set the clock I could not get it to p.m. No matter how many times I fast forward the numbers it still said a.m. I finally figured out the a.m. was the radio station. Yes, reading the manuals are a good thing.


It took me a little while to realise I had 6 forward gears on my car. Usually only needed on motorways but it kept telling me to change up when I sped up. Eventually had a closer look a the gear stick and saw the 6th gear marked. The first car I ever drove only had 3 forward gears. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly foggy and much colder Norfolk. The fog is beginning to lift and I think it will be a lovely blue sky day when the sun makes it above the trees. I think our neighbour has a thing about flags, he's usually got an England flag or Norfolk flag flying. When they went on holiday they put a diving flag up, we've had a flag with Santa on over Christmas and now we've got one that says Happy New Year flying. Oh well, whatever floats their boat. Nothing planned for the day so will carry on knitting, have started a new shawl, as if I haven't got enough. Have a good day if you can. xx


I remember the flag man from my visit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The freezing rain isn't too bad here, but it is bad to the east and north. I'll still drive slow on the way in.
> My little old iPod touch is finally not working. It will play music but won't connect to the network. I've been expecting this as Apple said last year that they would be knocking old equipment off the network. I have a replacement iPod but I will need to buy new speakers for it. The old one has the wide connector and so does my speakers. The new iPod has the little lightning connector.
> For the ladies who came to Toronto, do you remember the streetcar that we rode to the Purple Purl? That kind of streetcar is being retired today after 40 years of use. New rounded thoroughly modern streetcars are replacing them. They won't last 40 years.
> I was crocheting the lovely brown texture square last night. I'm really happy with it.


Oooh, that sounds cold, wrap up warm!! Sorry to hear about your poor old iPod and even sorrier to hear about the streetcars! Why can they not leave things alone? I know, the new ones are probably more environmentally friendly and cheaper to run!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes if you are looking at the one in shades of white to dark blue, I'm doing it in white through greys to a tweedy black. xx


It's nice, a bit like one I knitted with a cake from John Lewis but mine was knitted sideways on!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We have new neighbours who moved in two weeks ago. They have boys but I have only met dad so far. He works for Border Control. We have just had an invitation to join them tomorrow for a New Years' party.


How lovely, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Has anyone been watching THE CHASE BLOOPERS with Bradley Welsh? They've been a scream. I've sat and laughed out loud in my bed (and that doesn't usually happen). There's been a couple of them on. Very funny.


I've seen some of them on Facebook, hysterical! Once Bradley Walsh starts laughing there's no stopping him!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I had a deep learning curve with my car. I wanted to turn on the air conditioner and could not figure out which button to push, so I pushed them all. The a/c did not come on and I got warmer and warmer. Seems I had turned on the heated seat.
> Then when I went to set the clock I could not get it to p.m. No matter how many times I fast forward the numbers it still said a.m. I finally figured out the a.m. was the radio station. Yes, reading the manuals are a good thing.


That gave me a chuckle because it's probably what I would do without the manuals. :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh what a shame they couldn't do it like the last one then the people less able to pay could make their own catering arrangements. I bet they will not have enough people interested at that cost! Sorry you'll miss out though xxxx


Me, too, Mav. I know you were looking forward to going again this year. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've been in to my energy supplier and asked them why my monthly amount has gone up by $40a month when my account is in credit. They have taken on board what I've said and they've altered the amount so I'm only paying a little bit more. They were very nice and I'm satisfied for the help they gave me. That's EDF. I'm well pleased.


Good result, they were asking for a helluva lot more there, bet someone made a boo-boo but of course, they wouldn't admit it, would they?!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I had a deep learning curve with my car. I wanted to turn on the air conditioner and could not figure out which button to push, so I pushed them all. The a/c did not come on and I got warmer and warmer. Seems I had turned on the heated seat.
> Then when I went to set the clock I could not get it to p.m. No matter how many times I fast forward the numbers it still said a.m. I finally figured out the a.m. was the radio station. Yes, reading the manuals are a good thing.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all!

Last day at the shop for me today, no regrets whatsoever!! Not supposed to start work until 2.00pm but got a call from another volunteer who was on her own in the shop cos no one else had turned up. When she arrived, it was apparent that someone, probably drunk, had kicked in the bottom pane of the glass door, there was glass all over the place. Someone, and we don’t know who, had boarded over the hole. Personally, I would have done my best to clear up the glass so we could open but she insisted we left it alone and waited until 1.30 for the glaziers to come and re-glaze and clear it all up. It was a very long day!! She had bought me a spring plant basket on behalf of everyone which was nice. I have said if they are ever desperate, they can ask me but I reserve the right to turn them down!!

Sorry if some of that is repeated from earlier but I can't find my earlier post!!

Have a good evening everybody, stay warm, Judi, you can stay cool!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Last day at the shop for me today, no regrets whatsoever!! Not supposed to start work until 2.00pm but got a call from another volunteer who was on her own in the shop cos no one else had turned up. When she arrived, it was apparent that someone, probably drunk, had kicked in the bottom pane of the glass door, there was glass all over the place. Someone, and we don't know who, had boarded over the hole. Personally, I would have done my best to clear up the glass so we could open but she insisted we left it alone and waited until 1.30 for the glaziers to come and re-glaze and clear it all up. It was a very long day!! She had bought me a spring plant basket on behalf of everyone which was nice. I have said if they are ever desperate, they can ask me but I reserve the right to turn them down!!
> 
> Sorry if some of that is repeated from earlier but I can't find my earlier post!!
> 
> Have a good evening everybody, stay warm, Judi, you can stay cool!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm happy for you that you're officially out of there. Sounds like a crazy day to end with, but at least it's done now. 
:sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Last day at the shop for me today, no regrets whatsoever!! Not supposed to start work until 2.00pm but got a call from another volunteer who was on her own in the shop cos no one else had turned up. When she arrived, it was apparent that someone, probably drunk, had kicked in the bottom pane of the glass door, there was glass all over the place. Someone, and we don't know who, had boarded over the hole. Personally, I would have done my best to clear up the glass so we could open but she insisted we left it alone and waited until 1.30 for the glaziers to come and re-glaze and clear it all up. It was a very long day!! She had bought me a spring plant basket on behalf of everyone which was nice. I have said if they are ever desperate, they can ask me but I reserve the right to turn them down!!
> 
> Sorry if some of that is repeated from earlier but I can't find my earlier post!!
> 
> Have a good evening everybody, stay warm, Judi, you can stay cool!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


It's on the other thread. :sm01: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's on the other thread. :sm01: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I had a deep learning curve with my car. I wanted to turn on the air conditioner and could not figure out which button to push, so I pushed them all. The a/c did not come on and I got warmer and warmer. Seems I had turned on the heated seat.
> Then when I went to set the clock I could not get it to p.m. No matter how many times I fast forward the numbers it still said a.m. I finally figured out the a.m. was the radio station. Yes, reading the manuals are a good thing.


Now that's made me laugh. It's the type of thing I would do????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I've been in to my energy supplier and asked them why my monthly amount has gone up by $40a month when my account is in credit. They have taken on board what I've said and they've altered the amount so I'm only paying a little bit more. They were very nice and I'm satisfied for the help they gave me. That's EDF. I'm well pleased.


Well done you. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Me too. xx


So does Bentley.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm happy for you that you're officially out of there. Sounds like a crazy day to end with, but at least it's done now.
> :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I may miss some of the girls and the customers in time but I'm very happy to be out of there now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's on the other thread. :sm01: xxxx


When I said I couldn't find it, I should have said I couldn't be bothered to go back and find it, my bad!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning. I am confused enough with the holiday throwing us off schedule. Our garbage men came on Saturday instead of Friday. The bin is still at the curb as Mr. Wonderful was not up to roll it back up. Hoping today he is up to par today as I ordered groceries for him to pick up this a.m. Needed to order for this a.m. as a snow storm is coming this afternoon/evening.


Our trash pick up is off also and yesterday I had lunch around 11:30 and fell asleep with iPad on lap. Woke at 5:57. It was dark and I didn't know if I'd missed the cats again or what. Just had slept all day 11:30 til 5:57. Rest of the day was off.


----------



## jinx

I learned on a vehicle with first, second, and third. Then we had one with a fourth. Then Harold's trucks started having fifth. I have never heard of a sixth before. Of course stick shifts are very rare around here in cars. Some pick-up trucks have stick shift but I believe most are automatics.


Barn-dweller said:


> It took me a little while to realise I had 6 forward gears on my car. Usually only needed on motorways but it kept telling me to change up when I sped up. Eventually had a closer look a the gear stick and saw the 6th gear marked. The first car I ever drove only had 3 forward gears. xx


----------



## jinx

Talking of stick shift reminds me of the year Harold and I bought two brand new stick shift vehicles. A month later we were in an accident both of us broke our right arms and shoulders. Individually we could not drive either vehicle. However he drove and worked the gas, brake, and clutch and I shifted. Good thing his vehicle had the shift on the floor.


Barn-dweller said:


> It took me a little while to realise I had 6 forward gears on my car. Usually only needed on motorways but it kept telling me to change up when I sped up. Eventually had a closer look a the gear stick and saw the 6th gear marked. The first car I ever drove only had 3 forward gears. xx


----------



## jinx

At this time of year 5:57 is dark no matter if it is a.m. or p.m. I dream of sleeping that many hours day or night.


jollypolly said:


> Our trash pick up is off also and yesterday I had lunch around 11:30 and fell asleep with iPad on lap. Woke at 5:57. It was dark and I didn't know if I'd missed the cats again or what. Just had slept all day 11:30 til 5:57. Rest of the day was off.


----------



## jinx

So you had to go in early and then wait until 1:30 to open the shop? 


London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Last day at the shop for me today, no regrets whatsoever!! Not supposed to start work until 2.00pm but got a call from another volunteer who was on her own in the shop cos no one else had turned up. When she arrived, it was apparent that someone, probably drunk, had kicked in the bottom pane of the glass door, there was glass all over the place. Someone, and we don't know who, had boarded over the hole. Personally, I would have done my best to clear up the glass so we could open but she insisted we left it alone and waited until 1.30 for the glaziers to come and re-glaze and clear it all up. It was a very long day!! She had bought me a spring plant basket on behalf of everyone which was nice. I have said if they are ever desperate, they can ask me but I reserve the right to turn them down!!
> 
> Sorry if some of that is repeated from earlier but I can't find my earlier post!!
> 
> Have a good evening everybody, stay warm, Judi, you can stay cool!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a misty Norfolk but looks as though it might be a dry day if not as sunny as yesterday. Very quiet on here through the night perhaps everyone is gearing themselves up for tonight. What you all doing? I shall probably be in bed. Off to get the results of my knee scan later and may even get a meal out, it seems ages since I escaped from the kitchen. Back later when everyone is up. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. Apart from a bit of shopping yesterday I didn't accomplish very much. Today I plan to tidy my craft room as a lot of Christmas stuff seems to have been dumped in there. I also hope to get my quilt joined to the backing today so I can start quilting it.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Now that's made me laugh. It's the type of thing I would do????


Last car I bought the manager went out and showed me everything. He even offered to show me how to use the automatic parking but I told him I would never use it. Few months later they had a new manager ...the meanest stinker I ever met. Knew when I walked in he was not nice. So I bought my next car elsewhere it's identical to the other and I asked the young salesman about each thing and he was good about going over it. Manuals are beyond my understanding. If you go on the computer there might be a place where they give details. There was a great one on the Ford Escape. The guy walked around it and talked details.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> At this time of year 5:57 is dark no matter if it is a.m. or p.m. I dream of sleeping that many hours day or night.


Friend said every day we gain some extra daylight. Not sure how much but it's minimal. Better than nothing. It was so confusing. Not knowing if I'd slept til morning or woke in the evening. I didn't like the feeling. I'm not doing well with stress at all.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Talking of stick shift reminds me of the year Harold and I bought two brand new stick shift vehicles. A month later we were in an accident both of us broke our right arms and shoulders. Individually we could not drive either vehicle. However he drove and worked the gas, brake, and clutch and I shifted. Good thing his vehicle had the shift on the floor.


You were _driving_ like that? Glad you're still here to chat with us!! My dad had a mild stroke while visiting a friend about 20 miles away, just couldn't use his left arm so my mum changed gear while he did the rest, but then my lovely dad was a bit nuts!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> So you had to go in early and then wait until 1:30 to open the shop?


That's right but there's always plenty to do even when there are no customers, we had about 12 big bags of donations to sort for a start!! I think the lady that was opening up was a bit frightened to be there on her own!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a misty Norfolk but looks as though it might be a dry day if not as sunny as yesterday. Very quiet on here through the night perhaps everyone is gearing themselves up for tonight. What you all doing? I shall probably be in bed. Off to get the results of my knee scan later and may even get a meal out, it seems ages since I escaped from the kitchen. Back later when everyone is up. xx


Good luck with the knee scan love, we want a full report on your return!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. Apart from a bit of shopping yesterday I didn't accomplish very much. Today I plan to tidy my craft room as a lot of Christmas stuff seems to have been dumped in there. I also hope to get my quilt joined to the backing today so I can start quilting it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Good morning! How big is your quilt and are you hand or machine quilting it? xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Now that's made me laugh. It's the type of thing I would do????


Here's the dumbest thing I've ever done. Before Christmas I was about the 5th car stopped at a light in heavy traffic. 2 lanes each way lots of cars. So I wanted to turn off the radio and the button is 2 inches away from the start button. So I went to turn off the radio and turned off the ignition in drive. Ahhh!!!!! Quickly turned it back on. Hope it didn't yuck the transmission. Son was startled.


----------



## jinx

Harold and I went to buy a new car for me. Harold was strolling around looking at trucks. The sales man followed him. Harold told him repeatedly that he was not buying and that the sales person should go talk to me. Nope, he was gonna talk to the man. While he talked to the man I bought a car from a different sales person.



jollypolly said:


> Last car I bought the manager went out and showed me everything. He even offered to show me how to use the automatic parking but I told him I would never use it. Few months later they had a new manager ...the meanest stinker I ever met. Knew when I walked in he was not nice. So I bought my next car elsewhere it's identical to the other and I asked the young salesman about each thing and he was good about going over it. Manuals are beyond my understanding. If you go on the computer there might be a place where they give details. There was a great one on the Ford Escape. The guy walked around it and talked details.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning! How big is your quilt and are you hand or machine quilting it? xxxx


It's just a small one 3 x 4 square of 6x6 ins with a 2 inch border between squares. It's going to be a wall hanging and I am hand sewing it.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Last car I bought the manager went out and showed me everything. He even offered to show me how to use the automatic parking but I told him I would never use it. Few months later they had a new manager ...the meanest stinker I ever met. Knew when I walked in he was not nice. So I bought my next car elsewhere it's identical to the other and I asked the young salesman about each thing and he was good about going over it. Manuals are beyond my understanding. If you go on the computer there might be a place where they give details. There was a great one on the Ford Escape. The guy walked around it and talked details.


The trouble for me with manuals is that they often cover several models and I'll be searching for a switch/button/lever or whatever that is not on my particular model. My last Ford Fiesta had auto lights that came on all by themselves when necessary. First time I drove the new one in the dark I was getting flashed and tooted at until someone told me I had no rear lights on! I miss that function more than any other!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Here's the dumbest thing I've ever done. Before Christmas I was about the 5th car stopped at a light in heavy traffic. 2 lanes each way lots of cars. So I wanted to turn off the radio and the button is 2 inches away from the start button. So I went to turn off the radio and turned off the ignition in drive. Ahhh!!!!! Quickly turned it back on. Hope it didn't yuck the transmission. Son was startled.


I can hear him now "What did you do that for Mom?!!" :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Harold and I went to buy a new car for me. Harold was strolling around looking at trucks. The sales man followed him. Harold told him repeatedly that he was not buying and that the sales person should go talk to me. Nope, he was gonna talk to the man. While he talked to the man I bought a car from a different sales person.


Hehehehe!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It's just a small one 3 x 4 square of 6x6 ins with a 2 inch border between squares. It's going to be a wall hanging and I am hand sewing it.


Nice, I look forward to seeing it!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Harold and I went to buy a new car for me. Harold was strolling around looking at trucks. The sales man followed him. Harold told him repeatedly that he was not buying and that the sales person should go talk to me. Nope, he was gonna talk to the man. While he talked to the man I bought a car from a different sales person.


Good for you that'll teach the salesman to listen, now he's lost all his commission. xx


----------



## jinx

Sorry you suffer so much from stress. It is easy for me to say do not let small things bother you. Easy to say and hard to do. I know I am stressing about returning items to the store. I have to wait until Friday when Flo will come and take care of them for me. I also have not received my sons present, and part of my order to add a doorbell got lost. I know when I get these minor annoyances solved I will find something else to worry about. Somehow when I write my stressors on paper I feel less stressed. 


jollypolly said:


> Friend said every day we gain some extra daylight. Not sure how much but it's minimal. Better than nothing. It was so confusing. Not knowing if I'd slept til morning or woke in the evening. I didn't like the feeling. I'm not doing well with stress at all.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a dark and grey London, we have 8'C. We are off to the cinema later to see Little Women, it has had some very good reviews, watch out for mine later!!

I am on a mission to find gluten-free mince pies for my son in Vietnam, they are the only thing he has asked me to take out for him. I didn't buy then before Christmas because they would have gone past their sell-by date by the time I get there but now everyone seems to have sold out!! Keep your eyes peeled for me please, UK KPers?!!

Catch you all later, have a good one, lots of love, oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR Judi, she has 2 and 3/4 hours to go!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:34 am EST and 1'C (34'F). The temperature is falling and will be -5'C (23'F) by the time I leave work.
Yesterday's freezing rain was a no show along my route but was very heavy to the north and east.
It's raining outside, but lake-effect snow squalls are going to start up once I'm at work. The drive home could be slow.
Mum got some bad news. The catalytic converter on her car needs to be replaced. They quoted her $3000 which is about how much her car is worth. I told her to go to her friend at the wreckers and get one off a wrecked car. The problem is getting someone to cut the exhaust pipes and put it on. Everyone wants to put new ones on. When the garage on the road behind us was run by the old guy, he would have done it. Now it's run by his son, who's out for money. I suggested sticking a stick up her tailpipe and letting the beads inside the converter go. I've run hollow catalytic converters before and the car ran a little rougher and had more emissions, but let me use the car for a little longer.
Speaking of saving the environment, our premier Doug Ford has decided that saving the environment is harmful to business and has rolled back most of the legislation that was in place. We used to have some of the best laws for taxis (They had to be hybrids or electric) and trucks were not allowed to idle in downtown cores. Now, taxis can be anything and trucks can belch exhaust while they are unloading. 
At work half my team is in this week. The other teams only have 1 or 2 people. So I ended up doing someone else's job yesterday because no one was available from that team. My new smart watch kept telling me every couple of hours that I should get up and stretch. It also told me to drink more water. I also found out I walk more than I thought at work.
I've been trying to find some yarn that I left in a project bag for a knit-a-long starting New Year's Day at my LYS. I'm hoping I can find it and not have to buy a new skein.


----------



## jinx

It was not as dangerous as it may sound. We only went to doctors appointments or therapy. Did not do any traveling. We had to drive that way for a year. We got very good at it.
Interesting thing is we scheduled our doctor appointments at the same time. Our son also scheduled his appointment with ours. He had surgery on his knee. He could not drive so the three of us hobbled into the doctors office together. I always wondered what people thought when they saw the three walking wounded enter the office.



London Girl said:


> You were _driving_ like that? Glad you're still here to chat with us!! My dad had a mild stroke while visiting a friend about 20 miles away, just couldn't use his left arm so my mum changed gear while he did the rest, but then my lovely dad was a bit nuts!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dark and grey London, we have 8'C. We are off to the cinema later to see Little Women, it has had some very good reviews, watch out for mine later!!
> 
> I am on a mission to find gluten-free mince pies for my son in Vietnam, they are the only thing he has asked me to take out for him. I didn't buy then before Christmas because they would have gone past their sell-by date by the time I get there but now everyone seems to have sold out!! Keep your eyes peeled for me please, UK KPers?!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one, lots of love, oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR Judi, she has 2 and 3/4 hours to go!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


I;ve seen the adverts for that one. It looks good but I don't know how younger audiences can relate to the story. They've been born and raised without the expectations for women that the story shows.
Could you make the gluten-free mince pies? We have gluten-free pre-made pie shells over here.


----------



## jinx

Exactly!


Barn-dweller said:


> Good for you that'll teach the salesman to listen, now he's lost all his commission. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:34 am EST and 1'C (34'F). The temperature is falling and will be -5'C (23'F) by the time I leave work.
> Yesterday's freezing rain was a no show along my route but was very heavy to the north and east.
> It's raining outside, but lake-effect snow squalls are going to start up once I'm at work. The drive home could be slow.
> Mum got some bad news. The catalytic converter on her car needs to be replaced. They quoted her $3000 which is about how much her car is worth. I told her to go to her friend at the wreckers and get one off a wrecked car. The problem is getting someone to cut the exhaust pipes and put it on. Everyone wants to put new ones on. When the garage on the road behind us was run by the old guy, he would have done it. Now it's run by his son, who's out for money. I suggested sticking a stick up her tailpipe and letting the beads inside the converter go. I've run hollow catalytic converters before and the car ran a little rougher and had more emissions, but let me use the car for a little longer.
> Speaking of saving the environment, our premier Doug Ford has decided that saving the environment is harmful to business and has rolled back most of the legislation that was in place. We used to have some of the best laws for taxis (They had to be hybrids or electric) and trucks were not allowed to idle in downtown cores. Now, taxis can be anything and trucks can belch exhaust while they are unloading.
> At work half my team is in this week. The other teams only have 1 or 2 people. So I ended up doing someone else's job yesterday because no one was available from that team. My new smart watch kept telling me every couple of hours that I should get up and stretch. It also told me to drink more water. I also found out I walk more than I thought at work.
> I've been trying to find some yarn that I left in a project bag for a knit-a-long starting New Year's Day at my LYS. I'm hoping I can find it and not have to buy a new skein.


The trouble with getting a CC from a junkyard would be finding one intact. There have been instances locally here where thieves have ripped them off of parked cars. I don't know why they are valuable but they clearly are!! Hope you find your yarn skein and go careful out there!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Talking of stick shift reminds me of the year Harold and I bought two brand new stick shift vehicles. A month later we were in an accident both of us broke our right arms and shoulders. Individually we could not drive either vehicle. However he drove and worked the gas, brake, and clutch and I shifted. Good thing his vehicle had the shift on the floor.





jinx said:


> It was not as dangerous as it may sound. We only went to doctors appointments or therapy. Did not do any traveling. We had to drive that way for a year. We got very good at it.
> Interesting thing is we scheduled our doctor appointments at the same time. Our son also scheduled his appointment with ours. He had surgery on his knee. He could not drive so the three of us hobbled into the doctors office together. I always wondered what people thought when they saw the three walking wounded enter the office.


My brother and I once drove like that. He had hurt his arm. But we only did rural roads that time.
We've always lucked out that someone was available to drive. DD has her learner's permit so she can drive if one of us is in the car with her. (So long as we are not unconscious!)
I would have wondered who drove when I saw all three of you hobbling in.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It was not as dangerous as it may sound. We only went to doctors appointments or therapy. Did not do any traveling. We had to drive that way for a year. We got very good at it.
> Interesting thing is we scheduled our doctor appointments at the same time. Our son also scheduled his appointment with ours. He had surgery on his knee. He could not drive so the three of us hobbled into the doctors office together. I always wondered what people thought when they saw the three walking wounded enter the office.


You probably looked as though you had had a big family bust-up. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Hoping you get good news about your knee. ???? Hoping the scan shows what the problem is and that it is an easy fix. 


 Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a misty Norfolk but looks as though it might be a dry day if not as sunny as yesterday. Very quiet on here through the night perhaps everyone is gearing themselves up for tonight. What you all doing? I shall probably be in bed. Off to get the results of my knee scan later and may even get a meal out, it seems ages since I escaped from the kitchen. Back later when everyone is up. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Happy New Year Judi and Australia.
Ã¢ÂÂ¨Ã°ÂÂÂ


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> The trouble with getting a CC from a junkyard would be finding one intact. There have been instances locally here where thieves have ripped them off of parked cars. I don't know why they are valuable but they clearly are!! Hope you find your yarn skein and go careful out there!! xxx


The other problem with a used CC is that the beads are welded together inside. That is what happens when the car has been running rich. I've had that happen but the junkyard was willing to replace it with another.
The beads inside have PLATINUM coatings. Which is why they are expensive.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a bit damp Pacific Northwest. Doing laundry this morning and then will take the bus to downtown Seattle to meet a friend for lunch. Should be a mostly fun day! We bought a new to us car yesterday! It's a 2013 Ford Taurus. We plan to sell our Jeep when we return to Arizona (whenever that will be), so this car is basically replacing that, plus it gives us another car for up here. This will will have to be driven down when we finally make our trek back there. The older van we have is going to DS for all is time and help. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


We loved the Taurus. Good choice. Also loved the mercury sable premier.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Sorry you suffer so much from stress. It is easy for me to say do not let small things bother you. Easy to say and hard to do. I know I am stressing about returning items to the store. I have to wait until Friday when Flo will come and take care of them for me. I also have not received my sons present, and part of my order to add a doorbell got lost. I know when I get these minor annoyances solved I will find something else to worry about. Somehow when I write my stressors on paper I feel less stressed.


Sometimes it's better to write them down.
Someone suggested writing them down and burning the paper. That way the bad feelings are burnt with the paper. OK if your smoke alarm allows it (or it will produce more stress when the smoke alarm goes off!)
This time of year, I haven't had any problems with returns. I think the stores expect a higher amount of returns because of Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> The trouble for me with manuals is that they often cover several models and I'll be searching for a switch/button/lever or whatever that is not on my particular model. My last Ford Fiesta had auto lights that came on all by themselves when necessary. First time I drove the new one in the dark I was getting flashed and tooted at until someone told me I had no rear lights on! I miss that function more than any other!!


My Kona has a screen in the middle of the dash that controls almost everything that I need except for the heating and air conditioning. I have separate knobs for that. And there is a help "button" on the screen that helps me find what I need (mini-manual).


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Harold and I went to buy a new car for me. Harold was strolling around looking at trucks. The sales man followed him. Harold told him repeatedly that he was not buying and that the sales person should go talk to me. Nope, he was gonna talk to the man. While he talked to the man I bought a car from a different sales person.


I usually take a male friend or relative for that reason. The salesman talks to the man and I listen and put in questions, that he answers to the man.
The salesman for the Kona was the first one that I didn't take anyone with me. He was younger than my daughter and worked with me quite nicely.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Here's the dumbest thing I've ever done. Before Christmas I was about the 5th car stopped at a light in heavy traffic. 2 lanes each way lots of cars. So I wanted to turn off the radio and the button is 2 inches away from the start button. So I went to turn off the radio and turned off the ignition in drive. Ahhh!!!!! Quickly turned it back on. Hope it didn't yuck the transmission. Son was startled.


I've turned the car off in gear. It doesn't yuck anything. Just remember to put it in park or neutral before you try to start again.
I've driven a number of rental cars and it always a pain when the cars have things in the wrong place. I once drove a Volkswagen Tiguan rental. I swear no control was in the right place. I'd turn on the wipers trying to turn on the lights, and made the radio go instead of turning off the cruise control.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good luck with the knee scan love, we want a full report on your return!! xxxx


I'll ditto that. Barny has been hobbling long enough.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Friend said every day we gain some extra daylight. Not sure how much but it's minimal. Better than nothing. It was so confusing. Not knowing if I'd slept til morning or woke in the evening. I didn't like the feeling. I'm not doing well with stress at all.


I go to work in the dark and leave in the dark. I'm not a fan of this time of year. I always have one clock in the house on 24 hour time. Just in case I have doubts about daytime or nighttime.
I like your idea that every day becomes longer now. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. Apart from a bit of shopping yesterday I didn't accomplish very much. Today I plan to tidy my craft room as a lot of Christmas stuff seems to have been dumped in there. I also hope to get my quilt joined to the backing today so I can start quilting it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


I'm on Tuesday!
Time to move the Christmas stuff so you can craft again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a misty Norfolk but looks as though it might be a dry day if not as sunny as yesterday. Very quiet on here through the night perhaps everyone is gearing themselves up for tonight. What you all doing? I shall probably be in bed. Off to get the results of my knee scan later and may even get a meal out, it seems ages since I escaped from the kitchen. Back later when everyone is up. xx


I actually saw a sliver of sun yesterday as it was setting.
New Year's is not a good time to go out to get supper. We once sate in a chinese take-out for hours on New Year's eve to get our takeaway food because everyone had the same idea as us.


----------



## nitz8catz

I hope everyone has made it to the new thread by now. Please contact any of our missing sisters by alternate means so they know that we have a new thread. I sent out emails but I don't think my list is correct.
I also heard that some of the people who couldnt' get on, are now able to come back.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now as the snow is outside of Toronto so I have one hour before it hits. Just enough time for me to get to work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

I have also had both of those cars. Both cars were worth their cost and did a good job for me.



jollypolly said:


> We loved the Taurus. Good choice. Also loved the mercury sable premier.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I;ve seen the adverts for that one. It looks good but I don't know how younger audiences can relate to the story. They've been born and raised without the expectations for women that the story shows.
> Could you make the gluten-free mince pies? We have gluten-free pre-made pie shells over here.


In theory, I could make the pies but he is so ultra sensitive that I could not guarantee that there wouldn't be any cross-contamination in my kitchen!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The other problem with a used CC is that the beads are welded together inside. That is what happens when the car has been running rich. I've had that happen but the junkyard was willing to replace it with another.
> The beads inside have PLATINUM coatings. Which is why they are expensive.


....and a prime target for thieves, no doubt!!!


----------



## jinx

After I wrote that message I decided to decrease my stress and wrap 5 small presents that I will give out on Friday. It gives me a sense of accomplishment to be able to cross something off my list so I will not burn it. Now I am waiting until daylight and will call the businesses and find out where my presents are. Then I can cross that off my list. 


nitz8catz said:


> Sometimes it's better to write them down.
> Someone suggested writing them down and burning the paper. That way the bad feelings are burnt with the paper. OK if your smoke alarm allows it (or it will produce more stress when the smoke alarm goes off!)
> This time of year, I haven't had any problems with returns. I think the stores expect a higher amount of returns because of Christmas.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on Tuesday!
> Time to move the Christmas stuff so you can craft again.


Well spotted, I didn't catch that!! xx


----------



## jinx

There were 100's of accidents in my little corner of the world last night. Glare ice was on all the roads. When it is not cold enough for snow but to cold for rain you get a coating of ice on everything. Many people were stranded as the vehicles could not make it up large hills. Salters and sanders were out but also had to go slowly. The salter just went down my dead end street for the fifth time this a.m.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now as the snow is outside of Toronto so I have one hour before it hits. Just enough time for me to get to work.
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

I will be waiting for your review. Lilly is anxious to see it as she has read and enjoyed the book. Her dad has her this weekend and I know he is going to love seeing that film. I bought that book for her because it was one of the few books I had as a child. The other book I had was, "The Five Little Peppers and How they Grew." We are searching to find a copy of that book.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dark and grey London, we have 8'C. We are off to the cinema later to see Little Women, it has had some very good reviews, watch out for mine later!!
> 
> I am on a mission to find gluten-free mince pies for my son in Vietnam, they are the only thing he has asked me to take out for him. I didn't buy then before Christmas because they would have gone past their sell-by date by the time I get there but now everyone seems to have sold out!! Keep your eyes peeled for me please, UK KPers?!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one, lots of love, oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR Judi, she has 2 and 3/4 hours to go!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There were 100's of accidents in my little corner of the world last night. Glare ice was on all the roads. When it is not cold enough for snow but to cold for rain you get a coating of ice on everything. Many people were stranded as the vehicles could not make it up large hills. Salters and sanders were out but also had to go slowly. The salter just went down my dead end street for the fifth time this a.m.


So sorry for you in your little corner, don't like the sound of that weather at all!! Having said that, when it snows here, which is not as often as it did when I was a child, it is chaos, the local authorities are never ready for it and we would be having the same problems as you!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

What happened to Taco Tuesday? Did I miss it? Or are you trying to confuse me?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. Apart from a bit of shopping yesterday I didn't accomplish very much. Today I plan to tidy my craft room as a lot of Christmas stuff seems to have been dumped in there. I also hope to get my quilt joined to the backing today so I can start quilting it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY NEW YEAR Judi. Xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Mav, for taking such good care of us! ???????????? xxxooo


Mav, add my thanks to Pam's; and Pam, thank you for posting about the change of site, before I had posted too many posts! ???????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> York is turning out to be twice as expensive as the last trip, will have to try and save hard until then. We're having Bed and Breakfast so might have to stuff my face at breakfast so it will last the day. xx :sm23:


I hope you can save the Accommodation Cost, and enough extra, so that you can get yourself some goodies! It isn't a real trip, unless one can buy something for oneself, or someone else! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Firstly, thanks Mav for sorting us out with a new thread. xxxxx
> 
> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just one more border to add to my quilt and then the top is done.
> 
> Sorry Jinx I am going to confuse you as we are going supermarket shopping today. I think it is Monday. Even the bin men came today instead of Friday! I've been at sixes and sevens over Christmas and I have had absolutely no routine. Must try and find my brain cell for the new year as there is lots to do.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Hello Josephine, I hope your brain cell was easy to find, and I hope it is back where it belongs! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope everyone has made it to the new thread by now. Please contact any of our missing sisters by alternate means so they know that we have a new thread. I sent out emails but I don't think my list is correct.
> I also heard that some of the people who couldnt' get on, are now able to come back.


Any news from Angela and Lisa? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I will be waiting for your review. Lilly is anxious to see it as she has read and enjoyed the book. Her dad has her this weekend and I know he is going to love seeing that film. I bought that book for her because it was one of the few books I had as a child. The other book I had was, "The Five Little Peppers and How they Grew." We are searching to find a copy of that book.


It's on Amazon. Com xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have been watching the same re-runs on TV all week. They really aren't putting any effort into TV programming at the moment.





Barn-dweller said:


> I've noticed more this year that we are getting repeats of things that were only on a few days earlier, Films like Elf have been on at least 4 times this holiday. The Snowman and the Snowman and the Snowdog at least three times. xx


Looks like none of the TV Networks, throughout the world, are being very lazy in their programing. We have had rubbish programmes for ages! If I had my way, we would be watching programmes via the internet, there is more choice, and so many things that we haven't seen here; even tho they were released quite a time ago! DH is quite happy to watch Programmes such as Pickers, of which there are quite a few, now; Truckers; Police and Customs Programmes. I don't mind watching these programmes, but I would like to watch other types of programmes! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well there's good and bad news on my knee. The good news is that now I know what is wrong with it. I've either torn and partly torn my anterior cruciate ligament. The bad news is I've got to see an orthopaedic consultant which means another few weeks of waiting for an appointment. Then they will decide what can be done with it. So not the best of outcomes but at least I now know. Did manage to find June some gluten-free mince pies in Sainsburys, texted her and she was on the way there and they had some so that problem solved, wish I could solve my own as quickly. Had dinner in Sainsburys, a long wait and not very hot when it came so don't think we'll bother again there. Now home and about to get my knitting out. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I've noticed more this year that we are getting repeats of things that were only on a few days earlier, Films like Elf have been on at least 4 times this holiday. The Snowman and the Snowman and the Snowdog at least three times. xx


Yep, but here it is not only the Christmas type films that are cycled through, far too closely together. Even the TV series are being re-run, within a month of the previous time they are run! xoxoxo.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a misty Norfolk but looks as though it might be a dry day if not as sunny as yesterday. Very quiet on here through the night perhaps everyone is gearing themselves up for tonight. What you all doing? I shall probably be in bed. Off to get the results of my knee scan later and may even get a meal out, it seems ages since I escaped from the kitchen. Back later when everyone is up. xx


Good morning. I hope your doctor appointment goes well and they have figured out how to help you get your knee better. We're not doing anything special tonight -- like you, will probably be sound asleep in bed when it turns midnight. Off to lunch with a friend today and a couple of errands. That's it. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> My pens have a stylus on the opposite end of the ink. I do not use them, but if you had a few pens you would not have to worry if you misplaced your stylus.





SaxonLad said:


> I've got a few of those, but they are a bit clunky.


I actually had a couple of the duet pen/stylus, but as Janet wrote, they are a bit chunky, and I like my writing tools to be quite slim, as I find that the finer pens/stylus are much easier for me to use, even though my hands are quite large! Holding, and using, the thicker pens actually causes my hand to ache, and the stylus' that come with the Note phones, and my Samsung tablet, are just the right size for my grip! 
As your mum bought a new stylus, she now has a spare, if she happens to misplace (not lose), so she won't have to type, or buy another stylus! ???????? xoxoxo.



nitz8catz said:


> Mum went out and bought a new stylus for her new tablet. She was a little annoyed when I said that the old stylus would have worked with the new tablet.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Large Ants!!! Poor child.


Yes, she was quite frightened, I actually had to carry her out of our bedroom, because she was terrified that the big ant would get her! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Not a problem. I'm sorry I took so long.


That's ok, we would have just kept writing! ????❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I stuck my head out and got a wet head.


I hope the water wasn't too cold on your head! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> We have new neighbours who moved in two weeks ago. They have boys but I have only met dad so far. He works for Border Control. We have just had an invitation to join them tomorrow for a New Years' party.


That is excellent, they want to meet the neighbours, and possibly make friends! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now as the snow is outside of Toronto so I have one hour before it hits. Just enough time for me to get to work.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels today, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Happy New Year, for 2020!
I hope everyone has a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New year! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I will be waiting for your review. Lilly is anxious to see it as she has read and enjoyed the book. Her dad has her this weekend and I know he is going to love seeing that film. I bought that book for her because it was one of the few books I had as a child. The other book I had was, "The Five Little Peppers and How they Grew." We are searching to find a copy of that book.


I loved the Five Little Peppers books! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well there's good and bad news on my knee. The good news is that now I know what is wrong with it. I've either torn and partly torn my anterior cruciate ligament. The bad news is I've got to see an orthopaedic consultant which means another few weeks of waiting for an appointment. Then they will decide what can be done with it. So not the best of outcomes but at least I now know. Did manage to find June some gluten-free mince pies in Sainsburys, texted her and she was on the way there and they had some so that problem solved, wish I could solve my own as quickly. Had dinner in Sainsburys, a long wait and not very hot when it came so don't think we'll bother again there. Now home and about to get my knitting out. xx


Glad you finally found out what is going on with your knee and that it can be fixed, but it's a shame you have to wait so long to see the orthopaedic specialist and then undoubtedly another wait for the surgery. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Happy New Year, for 2020!
> I hope everyone has a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New year! xoxoxo


And the same to you, Judi! Can't believe we're going into another decade. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Perhaps she needs another day or two to search for it.???????? Or maybe her day of the week brain cell is turned off. xo


Xiang said:


> Hello Josephine, I hope your brain cell was easy to find, and I hope it is back where it belongs! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I was wondering if anyone else had read them. I only had one and read it many times. I guess because I only owned two books and our school did not have a library I learned to appreciate any reading material I got my hands on.


Miss Pam said:


> I loved the Five Little Peppers books! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Thanks. When all else fails, check Amazon. I am not a big fan of Amazon, but am learning to appreciate some of it's features.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's on Amazon. Com xx


----------



## jinx

So many of our channels have gone to paid program for the overnight hours. That is why I finally went to streaming service. Hulu has American Pickers and I sometimes watch that. Wonder how different it is from your version.



Xiang said:


> Looks like none of the TV Networks, throughout the world, are being very lazy in their programing. We have had rubbish programmes for ages! If I had my way, we would be watching programmes via the internet, there is more choice, and so many things that we haven't seen here; even tho they were released quite a time ago! DH is quite happy to watch Programmes such as Pickers, of which there are quite a few, now; Truckers; Police and Customs Programmes. I don't mind watching these programmes, but I would like to watch other types of programmes! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Hoping things move quickly for you now that the cause of your pain has been determined. Maybe by February you will have both issues cleared up for you.????????‍????


Barn-dweller said:


> Well there's good and bad news on my knee. The good news is that now I know what is wrong with it. I've either torn and partly torn my anterior cruciate ligament. The bad news is I've got to see an orthopaedic consultant which means another few weeks of waiting for an appointment. Then they will decide what can be done with it. So not the best of outcomes but at least I now know. Did manage to find June some gluten-free mince pies in Sainsburys, texted her and she was on the way there and they had some so that problem solved, wish I could solve my own as quickly. Had dinner in Sainsburys, a long wait and not very hot when it came so don't think we'll bother again there. Now home and about to get my knitting out. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Happy New Year, for 2020!
> I hope everyone has a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New year! xoxoxo


Same to you Judi although we've got another six and a half hours yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you finally found out what is going on with your knee and that it can be fixed, but it's a shame you have to wait so long to see the orthopaedic specialist and then undoubtedly another wait for the surgery. xxxooo


At least things are moving in the right direction now, I keep telling myself it will end eventually. Not sure I believe myself anymore. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well there's good and bad news on my knee. The good news is that now I know what is wrong with it. I've either torn and partly torn my anterior cruciate ligament. The bad news is I've got to see an orthopaedic consultant which means another few weeks of waiting for an appointment. Then they will decide what can be done with it. So not the best of outcomes but at least I now know. Did manage to find June some gluten-free mince pies in Sainsburys, texted her and she was on the way there and they had some so that problem solved, wish I could solve my own as quickly. Had dinner in Sainsburys, a long wait and not very hot when it came so don't think we'll bother again there. Now home and about to get my knitting out. xx


OMG, don't they just love to drag it out forever! However, sorry, I'm going to say it again but at least the ball is rolling love and I just hope it rolls your way!! Found the pies on a very small 'reduced' rack, packs of 2 large pies for 60p. I bought four, More would have been good but I have to think of transporting them!! Keep your chin up mate!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Happy New Year, for 2020!
> I hope everyone has a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New year! xoxoxo


Right back at you girl!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

It's only 8 o'clock and the fireworks have started already, could be a noisy night. xx :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's only 8 o'clock and the fireworks have started already, could be a noisy night. xx :sm16: :sm24:


Benji is hiding under my worktable .


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Benji is hiding under my worktable .


Might go and join him. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Nearly midnight here. Wishing you all a peaceful and very happy and healthy New Year. With love yo all my sisters. Xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Harold and I went to buy a new car for me. Harold was strolling around looking at trucks. The sales man followed him. Harold told him repeatedly that he was not buying and that the sales person should go talk to me. Nope, he was gonna talk to the man. While he talked to the man I bought a car from a different sales person.


YES!!! I get annoyed when I'm out with son and the waitress focuses on him figuring he will be the tipper. Few times I didn't even get asked if I wanted my soda refilled. Funny ...I'm the tipper.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> The trouble for me with manuals is that they often cover several models and I'll be searching for a switch/button/lever or whatever that is not on my particular model. My last Ford Fiesta had auto lights that came on all by themselves when necessary. First time I drove the new one in the dark I was getting flashed and tooted at until someone told me I had no rear lights on! I miss that function more than any other!!


I bought a sewing machine and couldn't figure out how to put the bobbin in. Used the manual and the fold open diagram that came with it to simplify getting started. Finally took it to the local sewing shop where her hub fixed sewing machines. He wasn't there but the well qualified owner tried to help. No way to figure it out. Finally I noticed the picture had the needle hole in a funny place. They had printed the diagrams in reverse. Easy when we knew that.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I can hear him now "What did you do that for Mom?!!" :sm23:


Followed by "you are ruining the transmission on your new car!!!!" Got the motor started as the light turned green and cars moved. Felt sooo dumb.


----------



## nitz8catz

Happy New Year from Canada. Love you all xx mav


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy New Year!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> My Kona has a screen in the middle of the dash that controls almost everything that I need except for the heating and air conditioning. I have separate knobs for that. And there is a help "button" on the screen that helps me find what I need (mini-manual).


I Ike that feature. I had said I wasn't getting the extra stuff on the second car but realized I used that stuff so good it came with that car.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I've turned the car off in gear. It doesn't yuck anything. Just remember to put it in park or neutral before you try to start again.
> I've driven a number of rental cars and it always a pain when the cars have things in the wrong place. I once drove a Volkswagen Tiguan rental. I swear no control was in the right place. I'd turn on the wipers trying to turn on the lights, and made the radio go instead of turning off the cruise control.


You reminded my of the time I got a rental and when a huge thunder rain wind storm came I couldn't find the wipers. When I did they went from side to center windshield which I'd never seen before. Had to pull off the road.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I hope everyone has made it to the new thread by now. Please contact any of our missing sisters by alternate means so they know that we have a new thread. I sent out emails but I don't think my list is correct.
> I also heard that some of the people who couldnt' get on, are now able to come back.


Thank you for this. It's no fun being lost.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I have also had both of those cars. Both cars were worth their cost and did a good job for me.


When I find a good car I hate when they discontinue it or change it. I loved the impala but now it's much smaller. The chevy 2 was good but its long gone.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I will be waiting for your review. Lilly is anxious to see it as she has read and enjoyed the book. Her dad has her this weekend and I know he is going to love seeing that film. I bought that book for her because it was one of the few books I had as a child. The other book I had was, "The Five Little Peppers and How they Grew." We are searching to find a copy of that book.


I lovedATree Grows in Brooklyn and saw it in the children's room at the library several years ago. Patricia Pallocco writes super kids books. Also Bill Peet.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Yep, but here it is not only the Christmas type films that are cycled through, far too closely together. Even the TV series are being re-run, within a month of the previous time they are run! xoxoxo.


Kelly and Ryan said "New" but were repeats with a "previously recorded" note on the screen. Same with The View.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I was wondering if anyone else had read them. I only had one and read it many times. I guess because I only owned two books and our school did not have a library I learned to appreciate any reading material I got my hands on.


I'm so vintage comic books were 10 cents and I read the one I got on some sundays also had a great public library. I could read when I was 3 so they gave me a library card. For some reason I thought cereal boxes were reading material too. And we got the Sunday newspaper. With comics woopy


----------



## jollypolly

Happy New Year to you all. ????????????. I hope you enjoy the whole year.


----------



## Islander

Happy New Year from the Island! xoxox


----------



## lifeline

Happy new year everyone ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning and a happy new year from a grey and dry Surrey. Tidied my craft room so I have no excuse to get those new projects going now. Although I am still trying to finish up some wips.

Nothing much planned for today.

Happy Wednesday everyone and have a fabulous 2020. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning and a happy new year to one and all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Didn't make it to midnight last night and only heard one firework go off at 12, I think everyone let theirs off earlier as they started at 8 and continued for a couple of hours. Nothing planned for today after my adventures yesterday. Frogged the shawl I was doing, I went completely off with the pattern and having YO's in every row found it impossible to tink and couldn't easily put a lifeline in so have now started The Mother of All Shawl. Have a good day and year. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning and a happy new year to one and all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Didn't make it to midnight last night and only heard one firework go off at 12, I think everyone let theirs off earlier as they started at 8 and continued for a couple of hours. Nothing planned for today after my adventures yesterday. Frogged the shawl I was doing, I went completely off with the pattern and having YO's in every row found it impossible to tink and couldn't easily put a lifeline in so have now started The Mother of All Shawl. Have a good day and year. xx


They must turn in early in Norfolk!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They must turn in early in Norfolk!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Thankfully yes although there was a lot of noisy revelry over the back somewhere earlier on. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all and a very Happy New Year to you all from a grey and misty London! If you don't get what you want this year then I hope you get what you need!

Quiet night last night until about 11 pm when the fireworks started, building to a crescendo at midnight then tapering down for another couple of hours!! Hardly kept me awake at all! :sm16: :sm22: 

I'm off to Bluewater Mall in a minute to have another go at changing my Christmas top, hoping to get something to wear when I am out with DD tomorrow.

I forgot to review Little Women yesterday so here goes: It's a good job I remembered the story from my youth because they set the story jumping back and forth from the start to the end, which was still very confusing. I also noted a few continuity errors, which also confused me - I'm easily confused!! Overall though, it was entertaining with good acting, costumes and some very nice knitted pieces!! 7/10!

Have a good one everybody, rest up, there's only 354 days to go before the next one!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thankfully yes although there was a lot of noisy revelry over the back somewhere earlier on. xxxx


That'd be the bunnies!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all and a very Happy New Year to you all from a grey and misty London! If you don't get what you want this year then I hope you get what you need!
> 
> Quiet night last night until about 11 pm when the fireworks started, building to a crescendo at midnight then tapering down for another couple of hours!! Hardly kept me awake at all! :sm16: :sm22:
> 
> I'm off to Bluewater Mall in a minute to have another go at changing my Christmas top, hoping to get something to wear when I am out with DD tomorrow.
> 
> I forgot to review Little Women yesterday so here goes: It's a good job I remembered the story from my youth because they set the story jumping back and forth from the start to the end, which was still very confusing. I also noted a few continuity errors, which also confused me - I'm easily confused!! Overall though, it was entertaining with good acting, costumes and some very nice knitted pieces!! 7/10!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, rest up, there's only 354 days to go before the next one!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ha ha, how many days in your year then? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That'd be the bunnies!!! :sm23: xxxx


Oh yes never thought of them but they are up and about already this morning plus we seem to acquired a mole this morning. Hope he's just passing through. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, how many days in your year then? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Leap year, innit? Oh yeah, I took one off instead of adding it on but I wasn't counting today so I was nearly right! Told you I was easily confused!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes never thought of them but they are up and about already this morning plus we seem to acquired a mole this morning. Hope he's just passing through. xxxx


Literally or he'll be passing on!! ???? ???? ???? The Bunnies might be teetotal!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Leap year, innit? Oh yeah, I took one off instead of adding it on but I wasn't counting today so I was nearly right! Told you I was easily confused!! Xxxx


But I thought there was 365 days in the year or is that just the Welsh calendar? xxxx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> But I thought there was 365 days in the year or is that just the Welsh calendar? xxxx :sm16: :sm23:


Haha, 366 in a leap year, so 365 to the next New Year's Eve?! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, 366 in a leap year, so 365 to the next New Year's Eve?! Xxxx ❤


Well done, we are now on the same calendar, just thought things may be different in a foreign country. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

It is very early for me. I also thought we had 365 days in a year. However, I had to google to be sure. Happy New Years. May everyone find joy and happiness in every day no matter how many days there are in 2020.



Barn-dweller said:


> But I thought there was 365 days in the year or is that just the Welsh calendar? xxxx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is very early for me. I also thought we had 365 days in a year. However, I had to google to be sure. Happy New Years. May everyone find joy and happiness in every day no matter how many days there are in 2020.


Thanks jinx and the same back to you. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Harold and I went to buy a new car for me. Harold was strolling around looking at trucks. The sales man followed him. Harold told him repeatedly that he was not buying and that the sales person should go talk to me. Nope, he was gonna talk to the man. While he talked to the man I bought a car from a different sales person.


That happened to me many years ago! DH & I were replacing my car, and the salesman only wanted to talk with DH, and I got so sick of it, and they had no cars that I wanted, so I just left the gourd and told DH that I wasn't interested In Salesmen that couldn't talk with women! Found a different Sales Yard, and a great car! Also the salesman didn't automatically talk to DH!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dark and grey London, we have 8'C. We are off to the cinema later to see Little Women, it has had some very good reviews, watch out for mine later!!
> 
> I am on a mission to find gluten-free mince pies for my son in Vietnam, they are the only thing he has asked me to take out for him. I didn't buy then before Christmas because they would have gone past their sell-by date by the time I get there but now everyone seems to have sold out!! Keep your eyes peeled for me please, UK KPers?!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one, lots of love, oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR Judi, she has 2 and 3/4 hours to go!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks, I slept through it! New Year in parts of Australia, because of catastrophic (I feel that it was a different word) Fires! We had a special program on it, after the news; and it was extremely bad, in NSW and Victoria, not so bad in SA, but there were some close calls, in my Home state. All of my family are fortunate, in that they were not close to any of the fires. I don't think the fires are finished yet, either! So please spare a thought, for all of those who are suffering from loss, of all different types!


----------



## Xiang

I am going to bed now, so have a very happy Wednesday, and I will be back tonight (your time)! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Happy new year my kp sisters. We saw the new year in and then I went to bed and started a new book. Seemingly the hamster let the new year in. It's a bit crazy I think but who am i?. Stephen has gone down to the river to see his friend. The Inlaws are stuffing their faces. I'm a bit bored and was going home today but seemingly I'm not going home today.

It's a wonderful sunny but cold day. I wish everyone health and happiness in 2020. Have a great day. Love yawl.


----------



## jinx

Susan, it sounds like you do not know whether you are coming or going? Happy 2020 whatever you decide to do.



grandma susan said:


> Happy new year my kp sisters. We saw the new year in and then I went to bed and started a new book. Seemingly the hamster let the new year in. It's a bit crazy I think but who am i?. Stephen has gone down to the river to see his friend. The Inlaws are stuffing their faces. I'm a bit bored and was going home today but seemingly I'm not going home today.
> 
> It's a wonderful sunny but cold day. I wish everyone health and happiness in 2020. Have a great day. Love yawl.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It is very early for me. I also thought we had 365 days in a year. However, I had to google to be sure. Happy New Years. May everyone find joy and happiness in every day no matter how many days there are in 2020.





Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks jinx and the same back to you. xx


Hello to both of you, although you are probably both of doing your daily things. I did go to bed, but the house began rocking and rolling, so thought I would Come back here, and catch up on what you are all doing! At least until the movement settles down again!
Also thought I would let Jimy know that we have a Leap Year, this year which means there are 29 days in February instead of 28!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Happy new year my kp sisters. We saw the new year in and then I went to bed and started a new book. Seemingly the hamster let the new year in. It's a bit crazy I think but who am i?. Stephen has gone down to the river to see his friend. The Inlaws are stuffing their faces. I'm a bit bored and was going home today but seemingly I'm not going home today.
> 
> It's a wonderful sunny but cold day. I wish everyone health and happiness in 2020. Have a great day. Love yawl.


Susan, I really hope you sort out what YOU want to do today, although it is possibly too late to go home now! Anyway, whatever you do, I hope you enjoy yourself! ???? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Happy New Year from the Island! xoxox


Happy New Year from The Great Southern Land, in the Southern State! 
???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Happy new year everyone ????????????


Happy New Year to you!????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning and a happy new year from a grey and dry Surrey. Tidied my craft room so I have no excuse to get those new projects going now. Although I am still trying to finish up some wips.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone and have a fabulous 2020. xxxx


Happy Wednesday back to you, although for me, it is Thursday, so I am hoping I can get to sleep soon! 
Enjoy your day! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning and a happy new year to one and all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Didn't make it to midnight last night and only heard one firework go off at 12, I think everyone let theirs off earlier as they started at 8 and continued for a couple of hours. Nothing planned for today after my adventures yesterday. Frogged the shawl I was doing, I went completely off with the pattern and having YO's in every row found it impossible to tink and couldn't easily put a lifeline in so have now started The Mother of All Shawl. Have a good day and year. xx


I hope you have a more pleasant knitting time with the shawl! 
I haven't knitted for a while, but am hoping to get back to it tomorrow, now that the grand dog is back with her family; and we might even get a couple of cooler days! ???????????? I think it would be more likely that I would get drunk, than weget cool days in the next week or more! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thankfully yes although there was a lot of noisy revelry over the back somewhere earlier on. xxxx


You might have to relearn how to ????????????Party????????????????????????, or just do things the way you want! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

My patchwork basted and ready to quilt.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all and a very Happy New Year to you all from a grey and misty London! If you don't get what you want this year then I hope you get what you need!
> 
> Quiet night last night until about 11 pm when the fireworks started, building to a crescendo at midnight then tapering down for another couple of hours!! Hardly kept me awake at all! :sm16: :sm22:
> 
> I'm off to Bluewater Mall in a minute to have another go at changing my Christmas top, hoping to get something to wear when I am out with DD tomorrow.
> 
> I forgot to review Little Women yesterday so here goes: It's a good job I remembered the story from my youth because they set the story jumping back and forth from the start to the end, which was still very confusing. I also noted a few continuity errors, which also confused me - I'm easily confused!! Overall though, it was entertaining with good acting, costumes and some very nice knitted pieces!! 7/10!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, rest up, there's only 354 days to go before the next one!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Great review June, but I don't think I will be watching it, I really hate when films jump back and forth, from the present to the past, then back! I never know where I am.
I think there might be 365 days til the next New year, as this year is a Leap Year!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I was wondering if anyone else had read them. I only had one and read it many times. I guess because I only owned two books and our school did not have a library I learned to appreciate any reading material I got my hands on.


We had a school library and a city library, so thankfully had access to lots of books. I have loved reading my entire life since I first learned. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, how many days in your year then? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


She was confused after reviewing the last film! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly midnight here. Wishing you all a peaceful and very happy and healthy New Year. With love yo all my sisters. Xxxx


Thank you, Josephine. I wish you and Peter and all our sisters the same. Happy New Year! Love you all! 
xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes never thought of them but they are up and about already this morning plus we seem to acquired a mole this morning. Hope he's just passing through. xxxx


Bunnies party hard, and wake early, to beat the hunters! Now the Mole is another story ..... They are always looking for intrigue; so be careful of what is said or left around, because one never knows what they may find! ???? ???????????????? ????Not sure what a mole looks like, so the badger (or the Capebarra) will have to do! ????????☺ xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all and a very Happy New Year to you all from a grey and misty London! If you don't get what you want this year then I hope you get what you need!
> 
> Quiet night last night until about 11 pm when the fireworks started, building to a crescendo at midnight then tapering down for another couple of hours!! Hardly kept me awake at all! :sm16: :sm22:
> 
> I'm off to Bluewater Mall in a minute to have another go at changing my Christmas top, hoping to get something to wear when I am out with DD tomorrow.
> 
> I forgot to review Little Women yesterday so here goes: It's a good job I remembered the story from my youth because they set the story jumping back and forth from the start to the end, which was still very confusing. I also noted a few continuity errors, which also confused me - I'm easily confused!! Overall though, it was entertaining with good acting, costumes and some very nice knitted pieces!! 7/10!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, rest up, there's only 354 days to go before the next one!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Make that 365 till the next one as it's leap year this year. :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I've decided to stay tonight and I'll go to bed early with my book. Stephens up at 6am for work.

Richards. Been doing some odd bits of work for his new boss but doesn't really start until mid/late January.
I should have brought my knitting.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Make that 365 till the next one as it's leap year this year. :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


snap to that! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My patchwork basted and ready to quilt.


It looks great! Well done. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've decided to stay tonight and I'll go to bed early with my book. Stephens up at 6am for work.
> 
> Richards. Been doing some odd bits of work for his new boss but doesn't really start until mid/late January.
> I should have brought my knitting.


Susan, you should always keep a project in your car, in case something like this happens! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> You might have to relearn how to ????????????Party????????????????????????, or just do things the way you want! xoxoxo


I think I'm getting too old to go partying that time of night, just happy to enjoy my TM and crawl into bed. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Susan, you should always keep a project in your car, in case something like this happens! ???? xoxoxo


I'll even make Little Car a knitting bag. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> My patchwork basted and ready to quilt.


That looks very nice, knowing nothing about quilting does that mean you have to now quilt all the brown edging? xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Happy new year my kp sisters. We saw the new year in and then I went to bed and started a new book. Seemingly the hamster let the new year in. It's a bit crazy I think but who am i?. Stephen has gone down to the river to see his friend. The Inlaws are stuffing their faces. I'm a bit bored and was going home today but seemingly I'm not going home today.
> 
> It's a wonderful sunny but cold day. I wish everyone health and happiness in 2020. Have a great day. Love yawl.


Health and Happiness in 2020 to you, also Susan; and to all my kP sisters, I hope you all have a wonderful 2020, where ever you are. xoxoxo.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Bunnies party hard, and wake early, to beat the hunters! Now the Mole is another story ..... They are always looking for intrigue; so be careful of what is said or left around, because one never knows what they may find! ð ð¾ð¦¡ð¦ð¾ ðNot sure what a mole looks like, so the badger (or the Capebarra) will have to do! ðð¤âºï¸ xoxoxo


This is a youngster mole that ventured outside his burrow in the daylight when we lived at The Barn. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> My patchwork basted and ready to quilt.


Josephine, your quilt is absolutely gorgeous! Have you done it all by hand? 
I am going to have to begin doing that soon, I think it would be easy enough to do! ???????????? xoxoxo:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Leap year, innit? Oh yeah, I took one off instead of adding it on but I wasn't counting today so I was nearly right! Told you I was easily confused!! Xxxx


I am so sorry you are so confused ???? but I do hope you get sorted soon, cos, you see, you actually took off 11, so we would miss out on nearly a fortnight! :sm23: :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great! Well done. :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you Pam. Now looking at some qulting designs. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Josephine, your quilt is absolutely gorgeous! Have you done it all by hand?
> I am going to have to begin doing that soon, I think it would be easy enough to do! ???????????? xoxoxo:


Yes all done by hand. Just a little one. Having fun with it. X


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> But I thought there was 365 days in the year or is that just the Welsh calendar? xxxx :sm16: :sm23:


No Jacki, she doesn't mean a Welsh Year, she is actually talking about a lunisolar year, which actually does have 354 days in it! 
I knew there were Cultures that had a different no' of days in their year, but this is one I didn't know of previously! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Yes all done by hand. Just a little one. Having fun with it. X


Thanks, I will do! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Haha, 366 in a leap year, so 365 to the next New Year's Eve?! Xxxx ❤


By George, You have it! ???????????????????????????????????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> YES!!! I get annoyed when I'm out with son and the waitress focuses on him figuring he will be the tipper. Few times I didn't even get asked if I wanted my soda refilled. Funny ...I'm the tipper.


So that was a no tip venture! I don't think I have ever had anyone, ask my partner (at any given time, or place) what my order would be, and if we have to go to the counter to order, it is usually me that does the ordering!
I still don't understand tipping! Is it done because the general workers wage is not enough for them to live on?
There are afew places here, that try to get tipping started, but I don't think they would get many tippers, unless overseas visitors do it.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I bought a sewing machine and couldn't figure out how to put the bobbin in. Used the manual and the fold open diagram that came with it to simplify getting started. Finally took it to the local sewing shop where her hub fixed sewing machines. He wasn't there but the well qualified owner tried to help. No way to figure it out. Finally I noticed the picture had the needle hole in a funny place. They had printed the diagrams in reverse. Easy when we knew that.


Now that is hysterical, but I do sympathise with you, and know how frustrated you must have been! 
Did you notify the Dealer, or the Company that the machine come from? They might decide to proof read their manuals after that fiasco, and possibly sack the person in charge of the manual printing!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Followed by "you are ruining the transmission on your new car!!!!" Got the motor started as the light turned green and cars moved. Felt sooo dumb.


Does your son not drive?


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I Ike that feature. I had said I wasn't getting the extra stuff on the second car but realized I used that stuff so good it came with that car.


Whew, that would have been a disaster, to not have had those items!


----------



## jinx

Very very nice. Are the pieces leftovers from previous projects?


PurpleFi said:


> My patchwork basted and ready to quilt.


----------



## jinx

To me tips stands for "To Insure Prompt Service." It was started to give those that provided exceptional service a bit extra. Overtime it has gotten out of hand. Several high class places add the tip right onto the bill. It use to be 10%, then it was 15%, and now it is 20%. I do not over tip. When I get lousy service they get a lousy tip.


Xiang said:


> So that was a no tip venture! I don't think I have ever had anyone, ask my partner (at any given time, or place) what my order would be, and if we have to go to the counter to order, it is usually me that does the ordering!
> I still don't understand tipping! Is it done because the general workers wage is not enough for them to live on?
> There are afew places here, that try to get tipping started, but I don't think they would get many tippers, unless overseas visitors do it.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> You reminded my of the time I got a rental and when a huge thunder rain wind storm came I couldn't find the wipers. When I did they went from side to center windshield which I'd never seen before. Had to pull off the road.


I don't remember of our wipers only go to the centre of the windscreen or down to the base of the window, it's been that long since we have had a decent amount of rain! ????????☀⛅


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you finally found out what is going on with your knee and that it can be fixed, but it's a shame you have to wait so long to see the orthopaedic specialist and then undoubtedly another wait for the surgery. xxxooo


Hopefully there won't be as long a wait for the treatment to happen! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Very very nice. Are the pieces leftovers from previous projects?


Some very old fabric in there including one of my old maternity dresses! Xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> And the same to you, Judi! Can't believe we're going into another decade. xxxooo


Yes, and before we know it, we will be at the end of this year; unfortunately time just keeps speeding up!????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> To me tips stands for "To Insure Prompt Service." It was started to give those that provided exceptional service a bit extra. Overtime it has gotten out of hand. Several high class places add the tip right onto the bill. It use to be 10%, then it was 15%, and now it is 20%. I do not over tip. When I get lousy service they get a lousy tip.


Up here in the uk north east, we don't hardly ever tip. We don't have any%. We give if we are pleased, which I think is mainly restaurants and hairdressers. Why? I don't know. I know down south it's more customary to tip. Basically, up here, we tend to think, why should you be tipped for just doing what is expected of you. I tend to only tip if the service is a little better than the norm. I suppose we are tight, too.......


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I was wondering if anyone else had read them. I only had one and read it many times. I guess because I only owned two books and our school did not have a library I learned to appreciate any reading material I got my hands on.


I have never heard of those books. Perhaps they were only in the U.S., in those days! We had a huge number of books, when I was growing up, but your book wasn't one of them!


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Some very old fabric in there including one of my old maternity dresses! Xx


Sound like a memory quilt.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> So many of our channels have gone to paid program for the overnight hours. That is why I finally went to streaming service. Hulu has American Pickers and I sometimes watch that. Wonder how different it is from your version.


DH watches the American Pickers, and any other Picker shows, to see what the others are like! I quite like the Canadian Pickers! 
The Australian Pickers, wouldn't have as many places to go Picking, as there are in America, and what they pick is different also, but what is very interesting!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Same to you Judi although we've got another six and a half hours yet. xx


Thanks Jacki, I didn't see it in, although I don't think I did, my sleep these days, is so out of whack, that I never know what the time is, and it was very quiet, where we are; I think everyone went elsewhere, to celebrate! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> At least things are moving in the right direction now, I keep telling myself it will end eventually. Not sure I believe myself anymore. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I know that feeling well! I hope things happen a little faster, than what you think they will! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> OMG, don't they just love to drag it out forever! However, sorry, I'm going to say it again but at least the ball is rolling love and I just hope it rolls your way!! Found the pies on a very small 'reduced' rack, packs of 2 large pies for 60p. I bought four, More would have been good but I have to think of transporting them!! Keep your chin up mate!! xxxx


Will the pies get through Customs, or won't that be a problem, because they are not homemade, and are in correct packaging? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Ok, I seem to be getting told that I should be in bed, so I am going to wish everyone a good day to you, and a Good Night from me! ????????☺???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Make that 365 till the next one as it's leap year this year. :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


Yes I think we all agree on that now!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes I think we all agree on that now!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am so sorry you are so confused ???? but I do hope you get sorted soon, cos, you see, you actually took off 11, so we would miss out on nearly a fortnight! :sm23: :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xoxoxo


... and I wasn't even hung over! I do know this stuff honestly!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> No Jacki, she doesn't mean a Welsh Year, she is actually talking about a lunisolar year, which actually does have 354 days in it!
> I knew there were Cultures that had a different no' of days in their year, but this is one I didn't know of previously! ???? xoxoxo


Yes, of course that was what I meant!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Will the pies get through Customs, or won't that be a problem, because they are not homemade, and are in correct packaging? ???????? xoxoxo


I have no idea, all I can do is declare them, if they want to confiscate them, I won't be happy but so be it!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My patchwork basted and ready to quilt.


Some lovely classic designs in there, very nice!! What is the significance of the plain square? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Hopefully there won't be as long a wait for the treatment to happen! xoxoxo


It will be at least a few weeks before I get to see the consultant then who knows after that, I suppose it's all according what needs doing. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes I think we all agree on that now!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Sorry, it picked up and ran a bit. I see my hyacinths have disappeared, have they died now? Nice to have your you Avatar back. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'm getting too old to go partying that time of night, just happy to enjoy my TM and crawl into bed. xx


I KNOW I'm getting old, I'm just happy for my bed without TM????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Some lovely classic designs in there, very nice!! What is the significance of the plain square? xxxx


Just because!????????????????????????????????xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Yes, of course that was what I meant!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:


You sound worn out luv????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry, it picked up and ran a bit. I see my hyacinths have disappeared, have they died now? Nice to have your you Avatar back. xxxx


They are still on the windowsill in hope but only green leaves on show now, think they 'pinked' too soon!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just because!????????????????????????????????xxxxx


Fair enoughski and why not?!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You sound worn out luv????


No more than usual, done nothing much all day, bought a dress and a jumper, came hope and knitted while watching Netflix!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Fair enoughski and why not?!! Xxxx ❤


Absodootly xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have no idea, all I can do is declare them, if they want to confiscate them, I won't be happy but so be it!! Xxxx


That's about all you can do. Love your avatar! Great pic of you. :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They are still on the windowsill in hope but only green leaves on show now, think they 'pinked' too soon!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


At least they 'pinked' can't remember last time I was in the pink. Perhaps 14th Nov. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No more than usual, done nothing much all day, bought a dress and a jumper, came hope and knitted while watching Netflix!! Xxxx


Success with your exchange today then? xxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad you had a successful shopping trip. 
Did you watch "Anne with an E" on Netflix. I just got notice another season is starting
January 3,2020. I had cancelled my subscription to them. It ends on January 10,2020. I will have to renew for another month. I find very few things on there I like. I usually watch Hulu.


London Girl said:


> No more than usual, done nothing much all day, bought a dress and a jumper, came hope and knitted while watching Netflix!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ... and I wasn't even hung over! I do know this stuff honestly!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


???????????? So ......... have you ever heard of a Lunisolar Year? If you have no knowledge of this Lunisolar Year, then I am totally amazed by you! I think you should be very pleased with yourself, because you put in the correct number of days, for that particular year! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good morning all and a very Happy New Year to you all from a grey and misty London! If you don't get what you want this year then I hope you get what you need!
> 
> Quiet night last night until about 11 pm when the fireworks started, building to a crescendo at midnight then tapering down for another couple of hours!! Hardly kept me awake at all! :sm16: :sm22:
> 
> I'm off to Bluewater Mall in a minute to have another go at changing my Christmas top, hoping to get something to wear when I am out with DD tomorrow.
> 
> I forgot to review Little Women yesterday so here goes: It's a good job I remembered the story from my youth because they set the story jumping back and forth from the start to the end, which was still very confusing. I also noted a few continuity errors, which also confused me - I'm easily confused!! Overall though, it was entertaining with good acting, costumes and some very nice knitted pieces!! 7/10!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, rest up, there's only 354 days to go before the next one!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Very nice picture. 354???


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That happened to me many years ago! DH & I were replacing my car, and the salesman only wanted to talk with DH, and I got so sick of it, and they had no cars that I wanted, so I just left the gourd and told DH that I wasn't interested In Salesmen that couldn't talk with women! Found a different Sales Yard, and a great car! Also the salesman didn't automatically talk to DH!


A car salesman told me ..years ago..that it's easier to fool men because they don't ask questions because they don't want to look dumb. I think men ask questions too. I think the salesman was trying to win me over. When I was having problems with a new car and had been back many times with no improvement the owner asked me how I liked his newly painted redecorated showroom. I told him he made money being there but I didn't and just wanted my car fixed. They never corrected the problem. Local mechanic found the choke butterfly thingy was sticking causing the car to freeze then jut off. People had gone off cliffs due to that. He removed it and car was fine.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> My patchwork basted and ready to quilt.


Quite well done. I'm surprised it's not purple. Did you intend the solid brown piece?


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> We had a school library and a city library, so thankfully had access to lots of books. I have loved reading my entire life since I first learned. xxxooo


We had a small van bring books from the library and set up a check out table in a small room at the school where I taught. they brought books in in boxes and the reloaded them. Later we got a big library in the school.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Susan, you should always keep a project in your car, in case something like this happens! ???? xoxoxo


I have a fabric purse which holds some knitting. I take it to doctor appointments and such.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> This is a youngster mole that ventured outside his burrow in the daylight when we lived at The Barn. xx


Is a pack rat a real animal,that collects things from humans?


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I am so sorry you are so confused ???? but I do hope you get sorted soon, cos, you see, you actually took off 11, so we would miss out on nearly a fortnight! :sm23: :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xoxoxo


Wish spellcheck helped with math. I thought it was clever figuring days till next New Years. Very creative.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> So that was a no tip venture! I don't think I have ever had anyone, ask my partner (at any given time, or place) what my order would be, and if we have to go to the counter to order, it is usually me that does the ordering!
> I still don't understand tipping! Is it done because the general workers wage is not enough for them to live on?
> There are afew places here, that try to get tipping started, but I don't think they would get many tippers, unless overseas visitors do it.


It seems 15% or 20% for good service based on price before tax. Now I've seen 25% suggested at the bottom of the bill. What I don't understand is they give me a box to put my own take home food in. I'm unsure what to tip when I pick up food I ordered on the phone.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Now that is hysterical, but I do sympathise with you, and know how frustrated you must have been!
> Did you notify the Dealer, or the Company that the machine come from? They might decide to proof read their manuals after that fiasco, and possibly sack the person in charge of the manual printing!


That's a good idea. At the time life was so hectic with hub having the stroke I never got beyond starting the project and didn't think to let them know. . Maybe they figured it out by now tho. It was a while ago.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Does your son not drive?


He has his drivers license but no car. I have never liked anyone even my hub to drive mY car. I didn't drive hub's either. Is that odd? I never thought about it before.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Whew, that would have been a disaster, to not have had those items!


I've had cars with no special features even no radio. I think this is the last car I'll drive as I'm getting old so I got some features like the seat goes way back so I can get out without hurting my legs or back.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I don't remember of our wipers only go to the centre of the windscreen or down to the base of the window, it's been that long since we have had a decent amount of rain! ????????☀⛅


Wipers use to both go left to right. Now they start on the far side of the windshield one left one right side and meet at the center. 
The only time I've been told I had to tip was when we had a big group. I have never not tipped but sometimes I think I shouldn't have because the work was so bad. I figure the person might be havong a bad day. 
I'm so sorry for Australians affected by the fires. Also for those in US being attacked based on beliefs or nationality.


----------



## jinx

I do not think it is odd. We have my car and his pick-up truck. He does drive my car when he goes to fill the gas tank or take it for service. I do not drive the truck as I do not enjoy the truck as it is stick shift and I do not enjoy driving a truck.



jollypolly said:


> He has his drivers license but no car. I have never liked anyone even my hub to drive mY car. I didn't drive hub's either. Is that odd? I never thought about it before.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little dark corner of the world. Today I am thankful our promised snow storm was only an inch of snow.
Today nothing is planned. The only thing I am planning is what to make for dinner. That is very strange for me. Cooking/baking were not things I normally thought of. Using the instant pot is fun for me. I guess because it is easy, quick, and very little clean up. Last night I thought of Barny as I made cowboy pie or shepherd pie. The night before I made chicken pot pie. Nothing sweet involved in either pie.
Happy January 2, 2020 everyone.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That's about all you can do. Love your avatar! Great pic of you. :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it was cropped from my birthday photo shoot pics so full make up hides a multitude of sun spots and wrinkles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Success with your exchange today then? xxxx


Actually not! I didn't go to Bluewater in the end, it's a car drive away and I can get the bus to Bromley, which I did but M & S was closed!! :sm06: The dress came from Primark and the jumper from Bon Marche!! AND I still have a top to take back and exchange!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At least they 'pinked' can't remember last time I was in the pink. Perhaps 14th Nov. xxxx


Awww xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad you had a successful shopping trip.
> Did you watch "Anne with an E" on Netflix. I just got notice another season is starting
> January 3,2020. I had cancelled my subscription to them. It ends on January 10,2020. I will have to renew for another month. I find very few things on there I like. I usually watch Hulu.


Anne with an E was the reason I signed up to Netflix, didn't know they'd made another series, looking forward to that, thanks for the tip off!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> ???????????? So ......... have you ever heard of a Lunisolar Year? If you have no knowledge of this Lunisolar Year, then I am totally amazed by you! I think you should be very pleased with yourself, because you put in the correct number of days, for that particular year! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


In all honesty, no, I know nothing about that Judi, I was just trying to bluff my way out of my mistake but thanks for bigging me up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and drizzly London! I am just off to get a train to central London to meet my DD for her birthday treat. Lunch with cocktails, the show Hamilton and then dinner at a posh hotel, no wonder I'm broke but she's worth it!!

See you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:42 am EST and 1'C (34'F). I didn't make it to New Year's midnight. I fell asleep on the couch and ended up going to bed before midnight. I slept until 10:30 and stayed in my pajamas until lunch. It was a good New Year's. New Year's Eve we had an appetizer dinner and were thoroughly stuffed.
The temperature will be going up to 5'C (41'F) with sun and wind this afternoon. All our snow will be gone again.
Today is back to usual routine. Knit Night tonight and Craft Circle at work.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and drizzly London! I am just off to get a train to central London to meet my DD for her birthday treat. Lunch with cocktails, the show Hamilton and then dinner at a posh hotel, no wonder I'm broke but she's worth it!!
> 
> See you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


That sounds wonderful. I hope the trains run smoothly for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's about all you can do. Love your avatar! Great pic of you. xxxooo





London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it was cropped from my birthday photo shoot pics so full make up hides a multitude of sun spots and wrinkles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It is a lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little dark corner of the world. Today I am thankful our promised snow storm was only an inch of snow.
> Today nothing is planned. The only thing I am planning is what to make for dinner. That is very strange for me. Cooking/baking were not things I normally thought of. Using the instant pot is fun for me. I guess because it is easy, quick, and very little clean up. Last night I thought of Barny as I made cowboy pie or shepherd pie. The night before I made chicken pot pie. Nothing sweet involved in either pie.
> Happy January 2, 2020 everyone.


I got a new ceramic liner and a glass lid for my Instant Pot and I haven't used either yet. :sm06:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I got a new ceramic liner and a glass lid for my Instant Pot and I haven't used either yet. :sm06:


I use my glass lid a lot. Recently I got a sling. I could not figure out how to lift bowls out off of the trivet. The sling is marvelous. Why did you get a ceramic liner? Wondering if I need one of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I do not think it is odd. We have my car and his pick-up truck. He does drive my car when he goes to fill the gas tank or take it for service. I do not drive the truck as I do not enjoy the truck as it is stick shift and I do not enjoy driving a truck.


My car is still new enough that I haven't let anyone drive it any distance. Just around the court. I need my car to get to work, so I'm a little protective of it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Wipers use to both go left to right. Now they start on the far side of the windshield one left one right side and meet at the center.
> The only time I've been told I had to tip was when we had a big group. I have never not tipped but sometimes I think I shouldn't have because the work was so bad. I figure the person might be havong a bad day.
> I'm so sorry for Australians affected by the fires. Also for those in US being attacked based on beliefs or nationality.


I have a huge wiper on the driver side and a little wiper on the passenger side. They both go left to right and somehow manage to clean more of the windshield than any other combination of wipers that I have had.
Tips are normal here for all serving staff, even chinese buffet and all-you-can-eat sushi places. Wait staff in this country have a different lower pay grade because tipping is expected to make up the difference. Most wait staff want to work the bar area because drinkers tip best. Tim Horton's and other coffee joints are the only place that tips are not expected, but most Timmy's treat their staff really well. Taxi drivers expect tips. Hairdressers and barbers get tips for good jobs, but it is not expected.
Canada has sent some firefighters to Australia, not nearly enough from what I'm seeing on the TV.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've had cars with no special features even no radio. I think this is the last car I'll drive as I'm getting old so I got some features like the seat goes way back so I can get out without hurting my legs or back.


My mum has been complaining about my new chubby car. She sits in the back because the seat there is higher and she can see out the windows better, but the door is smaller and she takes longer to get out.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> It seems 15% or 20% for good service based on price before tax. Now I've seen 25% suggested at the bottom of the bill. What I don't understand is they give me a box to put my own take home food in. I'm unsure what to tip when I pick up food I ordered on the phone.


Usual tip here is 15% which is the same as the HST tax so I just give what the bill has listed as tax.
Pickup here is usually 10%. Delivery is higher as you have to tip for the food preparers as well as the delivery person.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds wonderful. I hope the trains run smoothly for you.


So far, so good!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Is a pack rat a real animal,that collects things from humans?


Yes.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pack_rat
Our squirrels collect soft things for their nests. Our neighbour's trampoline regularly gets stripped and their clothes line gets raided of tee-shirts.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> We had a small van bring books from the library and set up a check out table in a small room at the school where I taught. they brought books in in boxes and the reloaded them. Later we got a big library in the school.


My schools always had a library. Sometimes those libraries were little more than a closet, but it helped with my love of books.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> A car salesman told me ..years ago..that it's easier to fool men because they don't ask questions because they don't want to look dumb. I think men ask questions too. I think the salesman was trying to win me over. When I was having problems with a new car and had been back many times with no improvement the owner asked me how I liked his newly painted redecorated showroom. I told him he made money being there but I didn't and just wanted my car fixed. They never corrected the problem. Local mechanic found the choke butterfly thingy was sticking causing the car to freeze then jut off. People had gone off cliffs due to that. He removed it and car was fine.


The dealership where I bought my car, you can tell that the waiting room was an afterthought. It's a little room off the salesroom.
The new dealership behind my house has a lovely comfortable waiting room and drive through service bays with glass walls so you can watch the men working on the car.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> ???????????? So ......... have you ever heard of a Lunisolar Year? If you have no knowledge of this Lunisolar Year, then I am totally amazed by you! I think you should be very pleased with yourself, because you put in the correct number of days, for that particular year! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Glad you had a successful shopping trip.
> Did you watch "Anne with an E" on Netflix. I just got notice another season is starting
> January 3,2020. I had cancelled my subscription to them. It ends on January 10,2020. I will have to renew for another month. I find very few things on there I like. I usually watch Hulu.


DD and I have discussed me putting back the internet line to the TV in the family room. I need to drill some holes for the wire to protect it from the vacuum cleaner (and mum).
Mum's new TV has Roku built in.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> They are still on the windowsill in hope but only green leaves on show now, think they 'pinked' too soon!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


My Christmas cactus had one flower for Christmas. It tried.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I KNOW I'm getting old, I'm just happy for my bed without TM????


I'm happy with uninterrupted sleep at night. :sm01:


----------



## jinx

My new t.v. also has built in Roku. The remote is giving me fits. Would be nice if an instruction booklet came with it. Day by day I figure out more things.
I am waiting for my honeydoer to come and show me how to fine tune it. Hoping he is coming next week. He missed a week as he had a cold and Mr. Wonderful does not need to be in contact with sick people.



nitz8catz said:


> DD and I have discussed me putting back the internet line to the TV in the family room. I need to drill some holes for the wire to protect it from the vacuum cleaner (and mum).
> Mum's new TV has Roku built in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It will be at least a few weeks before I get to see the consultant then who knows after that, I suppose it's all according what needs doing. xx


I hope that time goes quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Quite well done. I'm surprised it's not purple. Did you intend the solid brown piece?


Thank you. It's a bit of a memory quilt. And yes the plain square is supposed to be plain!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My new t.v. also has built in Roku. The remote is giving me fits. Would be nice if an instruction booklet came with it. Day by day I figure out more things.
> I am waiting for my honeydoer to come and show me how to fine tune it. Hoping he is coming next week. He missed a week as he had a cold and Mr. Wonderful does not need to be in contact with sick people.


Mum's TV only has one button on it so the remote has to do everything. She lost the remote for most of one day. I'm going to get one of those beeper tiles to put on the back of the remote so I can beep it from my phone to find it.
Can you download an instruction manual from the manufacturer's website?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. It's a bit of a memory quilt. And yes the plain square is supposed to be plain!! xxx


You know you are going to have to explain that plain square a lot. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. The roads are light. Most people have taken these two days off.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi

A rather late good morning from a grey, mild and dry Surrey. Started quilting last night and seemed to spend a lot of time sorting out the WI craft week end which is at the end of the month.

Going to get a bit of fresh air and walk down to town. Not been able to get much exercise over the holidays.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:42 am EST and 1'C (34'F). I didn't make it to New Year's midnight. I fell asleep on the couch and ended up going to bed before midnight. I slept until 10:30 and stayed in my pajamas until lunch. It was a good New Year's. New Year's Eve we had an appetizer dinner and were thoroughly stuffed.
> The temperature will be going up to 5'C (41'F) with sun and wind this afternoon. All our snow will be gone again.
> Today is back to usual routine. Knit Night tonight and Craft Circle at work.


Apart from you working isn't it nice to get back into a normal routine? xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Wish spellcheck helped with math. I thought it was clever figuring days till next New Years. Very creative.


Polly, I think there are 3 types of intelligence, and none of them are less intelligent than the others; just different! I think these 4 types are:- 
1) Complete Intelligence: where this individual is very good in all areas, Numerical, Literature and Art.
2) Literature, where the individual is very adept with the use of words, in all manner of use, 
3) Scientific, where the individual is very adapt in the Sciences!
4) The Arts, where the individual can put pen to paper, and create anything, that their mind can see!
With my 5 girls, and myself, 2 are very Artistic, without ever studying this skill; 2 are quite good at writing stories, and also very good with the Sciences, and the youngest of the girls, has the 2 areas Intelligence, which means that she is excellent in two areas, which are the Literature and the sciences; and last but not least, I was very good in the Scientific area, which includes Maths. DD3, DD5 and myself have/had the ability of having the answers to Mathematical problems, almost as soon as we hear, or see, the problem. I have only recently had to begin actually working our problems, because sometimes my brain just does not want to work; and DDS 2 & 4, have real problems, when ever they have to work with numbers. I am not sure about DD1's Mathematical, or Scientific skills, but I think she might even be similar to DD5, but I am really not sure on that!
I also believe that most people have a similar level of Intelligence, the only thing that is different, is in which area our Intelligence works best!
Of course there are also those who are thought to be super Intelligent, but most of those don't have much of a personality!
Anyway, after all of that, don't belittle yourself, because Maths might not be very easy for you; we now have Calculators, to help with that.

Whoops ....... sorry about the length of this post, I really didn't mean to write a Novel, my brain takes off running sometimes! So I will finish this now! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning, just by 15 minutes, all from a was sunny but now clouding over Norfolk. Yes I've been slaving in the kitchen all morning, had accumulated so much cooked meat over the past few weeks that I decided to make a load of rissoles. One lot was out of the Christmas left-overs so everything just went in the blender, 3 bird roast, stuffing, pigs in blanket all went in so should be quite tasty, the others were mainly beef and duck with a bit of lamb I think so just mixed that lot together with some garlic and cayenne pepper and hope they turn out OK. Just having 10 minutes sit down and a catch up here then back out there to get dinner. This afternoon I am doing nothing, I shall just sit and knit. Off to catch up a bit more, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx

I do not have any buttons. I mean my t.v. does not have any buttons. I dislike that the remote does not have numbers on it. I ordered extra remotes that had buttons from the same company that makes the t.v. The remotes work, but the numbers do not work. Thinking the t.v. is not equipped to accept numbers. Getting a spare remote might be wise for you. Mine only cost $5.00 at Walmart.com and was easy to sync. 


nitz8catz said:


> Mum's TV only has one button on it so the remote has to do everything. She lost the remote for most of one day. I'm going to get one of those beeper tiles to put on the back of the remote so I can beep it from my phone to find it.
> Can you download an instruction manual from the manufacturer's website?


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and drizzly London! I am just off to get a train to central London to meet my DD for her birthday treat. Lunch with cocktails, the show Hamilton and then dinner at a posh hotel, no wonder I'm broke but she's worth it!!
> 
> See you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a great day. It sounds like it should be lots of fun. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Managed a walk down town and back and am now sitting down and putting all the fairs and workshops on my calendar. There does seem and awful lot and of course I want to do every single one! Luckily I have two partners in crime and we have already booked three fairs and that is only until the end of April. 

Also had my Christmas present from Mr P today. I am going to have my DNA tested. Now to wait for the results.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Managed a walk down town and back and am now sitting down and putting all the fairs and workshops on my calendar. There does seem and awful lot and of course I want to do every single one! Luckily I have two partners in crime and we have already booked three fairs and that is only until the end of April.
> 
> Also had my Christmas present from Mr P today. I am going to have my DNA tested. Now to wait for the results.


Sounds like a busy and fun year! I want to do the DNA testing at some point, too. Sounds very interesting. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a busy and fun year! I want to do the DNA testing at some point, too. Sounds very interesting. xxxooo


Have to wait 6-8 weeks for the results. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Have to wait 6-8 weeks for the results. xx


I would be waiting very impatiently. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone I'm home where I belong, and not going to Stephens until next Wednesday. That's the plan anyway! Sues brother and family are coming at the weekend and although it's not any bother for me to stay it's a good excuse to have some me time, don't think I'm not pleased with it but sometimes I need my sleep and jobs done. I'm really greatful. 

I called to see Albert today and took some white roses for new year and Christmas. It was absolutely freezing at Redcar. I had to fasten up while I saw to the flowers. Then I went to get some petrol in little car and then food shopping at Asda. I didn't need much in the way of food, I really just needed bread, milk and choc ice lollies. They were selling some sweets for half price so I've got the kids another pkt. I can't resist a bargain. 

I've just had a cup of coffee with Margaret. She's been to her friends for new year and just got back today. Karen gets home tomorrow from Disney Paris and we'll all be home. I've told Margaret that I'm not going to let anybody get up my nose anymore, I'm going to stay chillaxed. Nobody will press my buttons, Margaret sort of just said "aw" in between eating my chocolate biscuits I got for Christmas. I don't think she has much faith in me. ????

Richard was having to work this afternoon. It's a good job he doesn't need to start work until the end of January. They're keeping his hand in. He can't believe Hess only had a few days off!????. Never mind sunshine, join the rat race. And be happy you have a job. And really he is. Hahaha I told him it's all money and it stops him from being bored.

Well..that's about all that has happened. I started a new book at Stephens last night and I'm into that. I leave it there and I read when I go up there. By the time I get back to it I've forgotten what it's about. I hope all you sick sisters get healed this year. I've started with my back again, but I'll tell you about that when I've a couple of days to spare????

Love yawl.....


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> In all honesty, no, I know nothing about that Judi, I was just trying to bluff my way out of my mistake but thanks for bigging me up!! xxxx


I think we could have milked this subject haha????


----------



## jinx

It is good you, Margaret, and Karen are all home. It is great you have friends to visit and keep tabs on. 
I bet you could have gone without bread and milk, but the chocolate ice lollies were a necessity.
????????????


grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone I'm home where I belong, and not going to Stephens until next Wednesday. That's the plan anyway! Sues brother and family are coming at the weekend and although it's not any bother for me to stay it's a good excuse to have some me time, don't think I'm not pleased with it but sometimes I need my sleep and jobs done. I'm really greatful.
> 
> I called to see Albert today and took some white roses for new year and Christmas. It was absolutely freezing at Redcar. I had to fasten up while I saw to the flowers. Then I went to get some petrol in little car and then food shopping at Asda. I didn't need much in the way of food, I really just needed bread, milk and choc ice lollies. They were selling some sweets for half price so I've got the kids another pkt. I can't resist a bargain.
> 
> I've just had a cup of coffee with Margaret. She's been to her friends for new year and just got back today. Karen gets home tomorrow from Disney Paris and we'll all be home. I've told Margaret that I'm not going to let anybody get up my nose anymore, I'm going to stay chillaxed. Nobody will press my buttons, Margaret sort of just said "aw" in between eating my chocolate biscuits I got for Christmas. I don't think she has much faith in me. ????
> 
> Richard was having to work this afternoon. It's a good job he doesn't need to start work until the end of January. They're keeping his hand in. He can't believe Hess only had a few days off!????. Never mind sunshine, join the rat race. And be happy you have a job. And really he is. Hahaha I told him it's all money and it stops him from being bored.
> 
> Well..that's about all that has happened. I started a new book at Stephens last night and I'm into that. I leave it there and I read when I go up there. By the time I get back to it I've forgotten what it's about. I hope all you sick sisters get healed this year. I've started with my back again, but I'll tell you about that when I've a couple of days to spare????
> 
> Love yawl.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Managed a walk down town and back and am now sitting down and putting all the fairs and workshops on my calendar. There does seem and awful lot and of course I want to do every single one! Luckily I have two partners in crime and we have already booked three fairs and that is only until the end of April.
> 
> Also had my Christmas present from Mr P today. I am going to have my DNA tested. Now to wait for the results.


I presume one of them is Wonderwool Wales? And, if you don't mind me asking Why? xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Managed a walk down town and back and am now sitting down and putting all the fairs and workshops on my calendar. There does seem and awful lot and of course I want to do every single one! Luckily I have two partners in crime and we have already booked three fairs and that is only until the end of April.
> 
> Also had my Christmas present from Mr P today. I am going to have my DNA tested. Now to wait for the results.


Do you think that jo and Anthony might not be yours?????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> It is good you, Margaret, and Karen are all home. It is great you have friends to visit and keep tabs on.
> I bet you could have gone without bread and milk, but the chocolate ice lollies were a necessity.
> ????????????


You really do know me so well. Haha. I could have managed without the bread, but coffee, choc lollies and orange soda was a necessary buy? How is mr wonderful doing these days?


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> This is a youngster mole that ventured outside his burrow in the daylight when we lived at The Barn. xx


He looks like he has a velvet coat, quite a cute little thing! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> He looks like he has a velvet coat, quite a cute little thing! ???????? xoxoxo


The used to make moleskin trousers out of their skins, hate to think how many they would need for one pair. xx

PS and they dig up molehills in the garden, we have three now.


----------



## jinx

What do you use to get a good cup of coffee? I have tried every brand available. I Just purchased a percolator to use instead of the keurig. Still tastes like warm water. I also started adding half and half and still tastes yucky.
This morning is a good day for Mr. Wonderful. He is out to have coffee and visit with his friends at the coffee shop. Lucky me as he always brings me a cuppa home. I do look forward to his homecoming as I am glad to see him especially if he was a cup in his hand.


grandma susan said:


> You really do know me so well. Haha. I could have managed without the bread, but coffee, choc lollies and orange soda was a necessary buy? How is mr wonderful doing these days?


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I presume one of them is Wonderwool Wales? And, if you don't mind me asking Why? xx


Why what? DNA or craft shows?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Do you think that jo and Anthony might not be yours?????


No chance of that they are just too like me!


----------



## lifeline

I went to see Little Women today. I did enjoy it, I thought the going back and forwards in time made it into an interesting story. Only thing was not knowing what period of time they were in as they looked exactly the same except from when Jo had her hair cut.


----------



## London Girl

Ready for our dinner at the Hyde Park Hotel!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> The used to make moleskin trousers out of their skins, hate to think how many they would need for one pair. xx
> 
> PS and they dig up molehills in the garden, we have three now.


Oh, no! What can you do to get rid of them? xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ready for our dinner at the Hyde Park Hotel!!


Beautiful ladies! Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful ladies! Enjoy! xxxooo


What she said. Xxxxx


----------



## jinx

I know you lovely ladies will enjoy your special time together. Careful how much wine and dessert is consumed.
????????????????


London Girl said:


> Ready for our dinner at the Hyde Park Hotel!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> What do you use to get a good cup of coffee? I have tried every brand available. I Just purchased a percolator to use instead of the keurig. Still tastes like warm water. I also started adding half and half and still tastes yucky.
> This morning is a good day for Mr. Wonderful. He is out to have coffee and visit with his friends at the coffee shop. Lucky me as he always brings me a cuppa home. I do look forward to his homecoming as I am glad to see him especially if he was a cup in his hand.


Drink tea? :sm23: Glad to hear Mr. Wonderful is out and about again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Why what? DNA or craft shows?


DNA, I know Wonderwool, I introduced you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ready for our dinner at the Hyde Park Hotel!!


Were you the only ones there? What did you have? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! What can you do to get rid of them? xxxooo


Looks as though we will have to call our Moleman in again. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though we will have to call our Moleman in again. xx


Darn!!!! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> DNA, I know Wonderwool, I introduced you. xx


Interested to know if the stories that have come down through the family can be substantiated .


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Managed a walk down town and back and am now sitting down and putting all the fairs and workshops on my calendar. There does seem and awful lot and of course I want to do every single one! Luckily I have two partners in crime and we have already booked three fairs and that is only until the end of April.
> 
> Also had my Christmas present from Mr P today. I am going to have my DNA tested. Now to wait for the results.


My sister had that for a birthday present, the results were quite interesting, a lot more Irish than we'd realised!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I went to see Little Women today. I did enjoy it, I thought the going back and forwards in time made it into an interesting story. Only thing was not knowing what period of time they were in as they looked exactly the same except from when Jo had her hair cut.


That really threw me because in the next scene at the same time, her hair was long again!! Or is it me? Tell me tomorrow!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I know you lovely ladies will enjoy your special time together. Careful how much wine and dessert is consumed.
> ????????????????


Too much, of course but according to DD's super -watch, we walked 6.5 miles today as she made me walk from Victoria to Queens way!! Wasn't sure about Hamilton when it started, it was the story of Alexander Hamilton, one of the founding fathers of America, done in a hip hop style!! But as we got into the story, it was fascinating and really well done. How they remember all the words and dance steps, I'll never know!! Well worth seeing if you get the chance!! All round, we've had a great day!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Too much, of course but according to DD's super -watch, we walked 6.5 miles today as she made me walk from Victoria to Queens way!! Wasn't sure about Hamilton when it started, it was the story of Alexander Hamilton, one of the founding fathers of America, done in a hip hop style!! But as we got into the story, it was fascinating and really well done. How they remember all the words and dance steps, I'll never know!! Well worth seeing if you get the chance!! All round, we've had a great day!! Xxxx


Sounds a great day, bet you sleep well tonight. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Were you the only ones there? What did you have? xxxx


It was empty when we got there but filled up quite quickly! We had calamari to start, steak for main course and a passion fruit cheesecake for dessert plus a bottle of prosecco, all for £47, through Wowcher!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds a great day, bet you sleep well tonight. xxxx


I certainly will!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was empty when we got there but filled up quite quickly! We had calamari to start, steak for main course and a passion fruit cheesecake for dessert plus a bottle of prosecco, all for £47, through Wowcher!!! Xxxx


Wish I could eat all that, I'm not worth taking out. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish I could eat all that, I'm not worth taking out. xxxx :sm23:


Dainty portions but enough!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Dainty portions but enough!! Xxxx


Probably still way too much for me. Anyway TM time, see you tomorrow, sleep tight. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh ugh! I make the worse cup of tea in the world. Maybe I should just drink a bit of Southern Comfort to help wake me up in the a.m. I know that always tastes good.
Thanks for the nice thoughts for him. He came home and told me about the cars he was looking at to purchase. I thought he was trading the truck in. Find out he decided he wanted a new vehicle so my car will be traded in. He just came home to check with me if that was okay. I am not quite sure why I need a new car as some weeks I do not even go anywhere. Oh well, if that makes him happy then that is what we will do.



Barn-dweller said:


> Drink tea? :sm23: Glad to hear Mr. Wonderful is out and about again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh ugh! I make the worse cup of tea in the world. Maybe I should just drink a bit of Southern Comfort to help wake me up in the a.m. I know that always tastes good.
> Thanks for the nice thoughts for him. He came home and told me about the cars he was looking at to purchase. I thought he was trading the truck in. Find out he decided he wanted a new vehicle so my car will be traded in. He just came home to check with me if that was okay. I am not quite sure why I need a new car as some weeks I do not even go anywhere. Oh well, if that makes him happy then that is what we will do.


Should think Southern Comfort would be better at bedtime. TM certainly helps me to sleep. Hey if he want to buy you a new car who are you to complain. Just pleased he is getting back to his old self again. xx


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> My car is still new enough that I haven't let anyone drive it any distance. Just around the court. I need my car to get to work, so I'm a little protective of it.


Our chic diner has a curb where you need to make a sharp turn in off the busy 4 lane road and I was distracted looking to see if the parking lot was crowded Back tire ride the point no harm done. My friend says she did the same one time. Today we were going to a restaurant and early arrival to,d me it wasn't open for dinner anymore so I car phoned the others and when I started to make a left turn after the light turned green I didn't signal and there was a policeman at the light where I was turning in. I quick turned the signal on and he must not have noticed. Whew!!! I'm sure not doing my best driving. At dinner I got a call one of our group's hub died. Tomorrow I have to call the others to let them know.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Yes.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pack_rat
> Our squirrels collect soft things for their nests. Our neighbour's trampoline regularly gets stripped and their clothes line gets raided of tee-shirts.


A]while ago we found miscellaneous things in our garage put there by a pack rat hub said. I thought he was teasing me.


----------



## jollypolly

Glad to get the tip info you all posted.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp, dull windy Norfolk, a day to stay in really but have a doc's appointment at 10.30, probably just to tell me what I already know about my knee then shopping, it is Friday and I don't seem to have been for weeks so a big restock is in store. Hopefully dinner out them home and knitting. Have a great day. xx


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> The dealership where I bought my car, you can tell that the waiting room was an afterthought. It's a little room off the salesroom.
> The new dealership behind my house has a lovely comfortable waiting room and drive through service bays with glass walls so you can watch the men working on the car.


Where I got my previous car the waiting room had 6 chairs so close you could hold hands and two bathrooms telephone booth size the chairs faced the bathroom doors. Great views. The car had an electrical problem and they never tried to correct it so I traded the car in for this one at a nicer dealership. Only problem I'm paying $50 a month more for the newest model. But I'm not worried the car will kill me. The other one the seat moved me to the steering wheel and I couldn't stop it. I was on meds which bleeding would kill me. Several other electric related problems. Tail light off then not off. Radio changed channel. CD player ran when it said it was off and made the battery die a couple of times.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh ugh! I make the worse cup of tea in the world. Maybe I should just drink a bit of Southern Comfort to help wake me up in the a.m. I know that always tastes good.
> Thanks for the nice thoughts for him. He came home and told me about the cars he was looking at to purchase. I thought he was trading the truck in. Find out he decided he wanted a new vehicle so my car will be traded in. He just came home to check with me if that was okay. I am not quite sure why I need a new car as some weeks I do not even go anywhere. Oh well, if that makes him happy then that is what we will do.


That's such a lovely reaction, you two are so sweet!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Our chic diner has a curb where you need to make a sharp turn in off the busy 4 lane road and I was distracted looking to see if the parking lot was crowded Back tire ride the point no harm done. My friend says she did the same one time. Today we were going to a restaurant and early arrival to,d me it wasn't open for dinner anymore so I car phoned the others and when I started to make a left turn after the light turned green I didn't signal and there was a policeman at the light where I was turning in. I quick turned the signal on and he must not have noticed. Whew!!! I'm sure not doing my best driving. At dinner I got a call one of our group's hub died. Tomorrow I have to call the others to let them know.


Well done on escaping a ticket! Sorry you have to be the bearer of sad news today :sm26:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Where I got my previous car the waiting room had 6 chairs so close you could hold hands and two bathrooms telephone booth size the chairs faced the bathroom doors. Great views. The car had an electrical problem and they never tried to correct it so I traded the car in for this one at a nicer dealership. Only problem I'm paying $50 a month more for the newest model. But I'm not worried the car will kill me. The other one the seat moved me to the steering wheel and I couldn't stop it. I was on meds which bleeding would kill me. Several other electric related problems. Tail light off then not off. Radio changed channel. CD player ran when it said it was off and made the battery die a couple of times.


Nobody needs a car like that!! :sm06: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well done on escaping a ticket! Sorry you have to be the bearer of sad news today :sm26:


Good morning, you're up and about early, did you sleep alright? Off to docs and shopping in a minute, what you up to today or is it a lazy day? xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Polly, I think there are 3 types of intelligence, and none of them are less intelligent than the others; just different! I think these 4 types are:-
> 1) Complete Intelligence: where this individual is very good in all areas, Numerical, Literature and Art.
> 2) Literature, where the individual is very adept with the use of words, in all manner of use,
> 3) Scientific, where the individual is very adapt in the Sciences!
> 4) The Arts, where the individual can put pen to paper, and create anything, that their mind can see!
> With my 5 girls, and myself, 2 are very Artistic, without ever studying this skill; 2 are quite good at writing stories, and also very good with the Sciences, and the youngest of the girls, has the 2 areas Intelligence, which means that she is excellent in two areas, which are the Literature and the sciences; and last but not least, I was very good in the Scientific area, which includes Maths. DD3, DD5 and myself have/had the ability of having the answers to Mathematical problems, almost as soon as we hear, or see, the problem. I have only recently had to begin actually working our problems, because sometimes my brain just does not want to work; and DDS 2 & 4, have real problems, when ever they have to work with numbers. I am not sure about DD1's Mathematical, or Scientific skills, but I think she might even be similar to DD5, but I am really not sure on that!
> I also believe that most people have a similar level of Intelligence, the only thing that is different, is in which area our Intelligence works best!
> Of course there are also those who are thought to be super Intelligent, but most of those don't have much of a personality!
> Anyway, after all of that, don't belittle yourself, because Maths might not be very easy for you; we now have Calculators, to help with that.
> 
> Whoops ....... sorry about the length of this post, I really didn't mean to write a Novel, my brain takes off running sometimes! So I will finish this now! ???????????? xoxoxo


I found your post very interesting. I was trying to be witty when I made the comment about spellcheck and math but I guess it didn't come across as witty. I'm pretty good at math but write poetry and love the arts tho I'm average at most. No talent at music. Your family sounds very intelligent.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a London as grey and miserable as Norfolk!! The day will be made much more bearable though as I am meeting up with our Rebecca today so I am currently on yet another train to Central London. I'm a little bit achy after yesterday's marathon walk but I'll survive!

Have a good day my dear friend, catch you all later! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, you're up and about early, did you sleep alright? Off to docs and shopping in a minute, what you up to today or is it a lazy day? xxxx


Good morning! You've probably seen my recent post by now!! Have a good day and let us know what the doc says!!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London as grey and miserable as Norfolk!! The day will be made much more bearable though as I am meeting up with our Rebecca today so I am currently on yet another train to Central London. I'm a little bit achy after yesterday's marathon walk but I'll survive!
> 
> Have a good day my dear friend, catch you all later! Xxxx ❤


Ah you've just answered my question. No rest for the wicked then? :sm15: xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I do not have any buttons. I mean my t.v. does not have any buttons. I dislike that the remote does not have numbers on it. I ordered extra remotes that had buttons from the same company that makes the t.v. The remotes work, but the numbers do not work. Thinking the t.v. is not equipped to accept numbers. Getting a spare remote might be wise for you. Mine only cost $5.00 at Walmart.com and was easy to sync.


I think if I taped my remote to a 2x4 I'd still lose it. Mostly I'm sitting on it or the dog is. Well maybe I'd notice the 2x4 if I was sitting on it


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah you've just answered my question. No rest for the wicked then? :sm15: xxxx


I don't know about the wicked but I'll be resting tomorrow!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:46 am EST and 3'C (35'F). Lake effect rain is expected today.
Yesterday I brought one of my cubicle neighbours to the Craft circle at work. She had asked me to teach her how to crochet. I crochet left-handed so I wouldn't be a great teacher for a right-handed crochetter. Apparently her grandmother had taught her 30 years ago and she hadn't touched it since. The nice lady who runs the Craft circle spent about 15 minutes with her and she was crochetting away.
Knit Night was quiet with only a few of the regulars. The lady and baby that we had the baby shower for, came in and everyone had to pass the baby around. He's gained 2 lbs and 2 inches in a month. She calls him "Squeaky" because of all the noises he makes. His name is Olsen. He's named after his grandfather.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I think if I taped my remote to a 2x4 I'd still lose it. Mostly I'm sitting on it or the dog is. Well maybe I'd notice the 2x4 if I was sitting on it


DD laughs at me because I can sit on the remote on the couch and not feel it. So I'm with you. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London as grey and miserable as Norfolk!! The day will be made much more bearable though as I am meeting up with our Rebecca today so I am currently on yet another train to Central London. I'm a little bit achy after yesterday's marathon walk but I'll survive!
> 
> Have a good day my dear friend, catch you all later! Xxxx ❤


Have a wonderful meetup. And I hope the trains are all on time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, you're up and about early, did you sleep alright? Off to docs and shopping in a minute, what you up to today or is it a lazy day? xxxx


I hope you have a quick appointment with the docs.


----------



## jinx

I think getting a new car is going to be a long drawn out process. Cannot find what he is looking for. That is a good thing as it gives him something easy to do that he enjoys. It is indeed wonderful he has some days where he is almost back to normal.


Barn-dweller said:


> Should think Southern Comfort would be better at bedtime. TM certainly helps me to sleep. Hey if he want to buy you a new car who are you to complain. Just pleased he is getting back to his old self again. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Where I got my previous car the waiting room had 6 chairs so close you could hold hands and two bathrooms telephone booth size the chairs faced the bathroom doors. Great views. The car had an electrical problem and they never tried to correct it so I traded the car in for this one at a nicer dealership. Only problem I'm paying $50 a month more for the newest model. But I'm not worried the car will kill me. The other one the seat moved me to the steering wheel and I couldn't stop it. I was on meds which bleeding would kill me. Several other electric related problems. Tail light off then not off. Radio changed channel. CD player ran when it said it was off and made the battery die a couple of times.


That last car sounded possessed!
Your new car may cost a little more but it sounds like a safer and better fit for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull windy Norfolk, a day to stay in really but have a doc's appointment at 10.30, probably just to tell me what I already know about my knee then shopping, it is Friday and I don't seem to have been for weeks so a big restock is in store. Hopefully dinner out them home and knitting. Have a great day. xx


Happy Friday. 
I do my bi-weekly shopping tomorrow, but other than cat food, I have very little on the list. I'm still working on all the supplies that we bought for Christmas. Any one want appetizers? We may need to do another appetizer supper.????


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping the doctor can tell you when and where they will fix your knee. 
I have been stocking up on groceries also. We never know when we will get a huge storm preventing us from getting out to the store. 
Happy Fish Fry Friday.
quote=Barn-dweller]Good morning all from a damp, dull windy Norfolk, a day to stay in really but have a doc's appointment at 10.30, probably just to tell me what I already know about my knee then shopping, it is Friday and I don't seem to have been for weeks so a big restock is in store. Hopefully dinner out them home and knitting. Have a great day. xx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

You had problems with that car right from the start. It is a good thing you got a different one.



jollypolly said:


> Where I got my previous car the waiting room had 6 chairs so close you could hold hands and two bathrooms telephone booth size the chairs faced the bathroom doors. Great views. The car had an electrical problem and they never tried to correct it so I traded the car in for this one at a nicer dealership. Only problem I'm paying $50 a month more for the newest model. But I'm not worried the car will kill me. The other one the seat moved me to the steering wheel and I couldn't stop it. I was on meds which bleeding would kill me. Several other electric related problems. Tail light off then not off. Radio changed channel. CD player ran when it said it was off and made the battery die a couple of times.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> A]while ago we found miscellaneous things in our garage put there by a pack rat hub said. I thought he was teasing me.


Crows will also collect shiny things to put in their nest. I've seen crows take tinfoil out of the garbage and fly away with it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Our chic diner has a curb where you need to make a sharp turn in off the busy 4 lane road and I was distracted looking to see if the parking lot was crowded Back tire ride the point no harm done. My friend says she did the same one time. Today we were going to a restaurant and early arrival to,d me it wasn't open for dinner anymore so I car phoned the others and when I started to make a left turn after the light turned green I didn't signal and there was a policeman at the light where I was turning in. I quick turned the signal on and he must not have noticed. Whew!!! I'm sure not doing my best driving. At dinner I got a call one of our group's hub died. Tomorrow I have to call the others to let them know.


I'm sorry you have to make that call.


----------



## jinx

Not all the time. ???? I do try hard to very considerate of his feelings. I have gotten teased by friends because we say please and thank you to each other. I say that to my friends and he is my best friend so why would I not do the same for him?


London Girl said:


> That's such a lovely reaction, you two are so sweet!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Oh ugh! I make the worse cup of tea in the world. Maybe I should just drink a bit of Southern Comfort to help wake me up in the a.m. I know that always tastes good.
> Thanks for the nice thoughts for him. He came home and told me about the cars he was looking at to purchase. I thought he was trading the truck in. Find out he decided he wanted a new vehicle so my car will be traded in. He just came home to check with me if that was okay. I am not quite sure why I need a new car as some weeks I do not even go anywhere. Oh well, if that makes him happy then that is what we will do.


Try buying tea from a different company. There are a few brands that I won't drink anymore. Just can't stand the taste or after-taste.
I hope you get some say in which car he buys. If he is ever in the hospital again, you will be driving that new car.


----------



## jinx

I try to put the remote in the basket where it belongs. However, we now have 3 remotes for the new t.v. We always have at least two remotes so there is one on each of our desks. 


jollypolly said:


> I think if I taped my remote to a 2x4 I'd still lose it. Mostly I'm sitting on it or the dog is. Well maybe I'd notice the 2x4 if I was sitting on it


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It was empty when we got there but filled up quite quickly! We had calamari to start, steak for main course and a passion fruit cheesecake for dessert plus a bottle of prosecco, all for £47, through Wowcher!!! Xxxx


That sounds yummy but out of my price after I convert it to Canadian $.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I am thankful today that Flo and her children are dropping in. Hope the wee ones like their presents. I am glad Flo will do her honeydo list including doing my returns. 
I had ordered something by phone. It did not come and I could not get them to answer the phone. It was stressing me out as they had charged my account and I did not have a present for my son. Finally she called last night. They have sent what was ordered and included a $25.00 gift card. Guess it was worthwhile to wait.
Happy Fish Fry Friday everyone.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I found your post very interesting. I was trying to be witty when I made the comment about spellcheck and math but I guess it didn't come across as witty. I'm pretty good at math but write poetry and love the arts tho I'm average at most. No talent at music. Your family sounds very intelligent.


I'm sorry Polly, I am a very literal person, with a strange sense of humour. Not many people understood me, while I was growing up; and I only mix with a few people now, so don't mind me.
Intelligence is only helpful, if one is in the correct employment, for one's particular type of intelligence.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Too much, of course but according to DD's super -watch, we walked 6.5 miles today as she made me walk from Victoria to Queens way!! Wasn't sure about Hamilton when it started, it was the story of Alexander Hamilton, one of the founding fathers of America, done in a hip hop style!! But as we got into the story, it was fascinating and really well done. How they remember all the words and dance steps, I'll never know!! Well worth seeing if you get the chance!! All round, we've had a great day!! Xxxx


They probably have rehearsed a million times. I'm glad that you enjoyed the show.
I got a fit watch on Boxing Day and I'm surprised how much I do walk every day. It also reminds me when I've been sitting too long and tells me to drink more water. (I drink too much tea and not enough water). It also measures my sleep patterns and I am not surprised to find out that I really only sleep 5-20 minutes per night. The rest of the night, I'm active, restless, REM sleeping or light snoozing. (Categories from my watch). Good thing I'm used to this sleeping pattern. (Might be why I drink so much tea?)


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London as grey and miserable as Norfolk!! The day will be made much more bearable though as I am meeting up with our Rebecca today so I am currently on yet another train to Central London. I'm a little bit achy after yesterday's marathon walk but I'll survive!
> 
> Have a good day my dear friend, catch you all later! Xxxx ❤


Have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I think if I taped my remote to a 2x4 I'd still lose it. Mostly I'm sitting on it or the dog is. Well maybe I'd notice the 2x4 if I was sitting on it


That 2x4 would be very uncomfortable, So I really hope you would notice it! ????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> My sister had that for a birthday present, the results were quite interesting, a lot more Irish than we'd realised!!


My sister had her DNA tested and she was mostly German/Dutch, English, Norwegian and some Eastern European. My father was born in Holland. My mother's family was from England. My paternal grandmother was the one who contributed the Norwegian and Eastern European. She was Frisian (a district of Holland along the sea). Apparently they were visited by vikings a lot. They have their own language which has some similarity to Old English.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though we will have to call our Moleman in again. xx


Sorry about that.
We have something digging up the back of our yard. I suspect we have another skunk.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ready for our dinner at the Hyde Park Hotel!!


Lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> What do you use to get a good cup of coffee? I have tried every brand available. I Just purchased a percolator to use instead of the keurig. Still tastes like warm water. I also started adding half and half and still tastes yucky.
> This morning is a good day for Mr. Wonderful. He is out to have coffee and visit with his friends at the coffee shop. Lucky me as he always brings me a cuppa home. I do look forward to his homecoming as I am glad to see him especially if he was a cup in his hand.


Have you tried Espresso?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> They probably have rehearsed a million times. I'm glad that you enjoyed the show.
> I got a fit watch on Boxing Day and I'm surprised how much I do walk every day. It also reminds me when I've been sitting too long and tells me to drink more water. (I drink too much tea and not enough water). It also measures my sleep patterns and I am not surprised to find out that I really only sleep 5-20 minutes per night. The rest of the night, I'm active, restless, REM sleeping or light snoozing. (Categories from my watch). Good thing I'm used to this sleeping pattern. (Might be why I drink so much tea?)


I had Samsung one of those, but I thinkI killed mine, so I am not replacing it, at this point, but it was handy to know that I actually slept more than I thought I did! ????


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am thankful today that Flo and her children are dropping in. Hope the wee ones like their presents. I am glad Flo will do her honeydo list including doing my returns.
> I had ordered something by phone. It did not come and I could not get them to answer the phone. It was stressing me out as they had charged my account and I did not have a present for my son. Finally she called last night. They have sent what was ordered and included a $25.00 gift card. Guess it was worthwhile to wait.
> Happy Fish Fry Friday everyone.


Happy Friday. I won't be having fish today. I don't feel like a walk to the north end of the mall. I'll be having a rice bowl for lunch with chick peas, cheese and vegetables, and a balsamic dressing.
I'm glad they made your wait worthwhile.
Have fun with the kids.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Not all the time. ???? I do try hard to very considerate of his feelings. I have gotten teased by friends because we say please and thank you to each other. I say that to my friends and he is my best friend so why would I not do the same for him?


Yes. Never take Mr Wonderful for granted. Life is more pleasant that way.


----------



## nitz8catz

Just heard on the TV that the Ontario government has cancelled all coverage for health care when out of province. There is a court challenge to that already. According to the federal government, they can't cancel coverage when you go to another province in Canada. Hopefully this will be reversed before my next trip. Not that I have anything planned for this year. But I'd like to save up for next year. (Ha! Savings!)


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy Friday.


----------



## PurpleFi

A very late and only just good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks and their Mum came over early this morning. DD went off to get her hair cut and LM and I had a play on the sewing machine and cut out a pattern for a dolls sleeping bag. Then gs2 and LM have gone off to town to meet up with Mum and go to the cinema. They will be back later.

Hoope June and Rebecca have a good time. Sorry not be be joining them but have had bronchitis all over Christmas and only just recovering.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Health care is such a problem all over the world. I know some insurance does not cover when you are out of the country but never heard of a ruling like this before.


nitz8catz said:


> Just heard on the TV that the Ontario government has cancelled all coverage for health care when out of province. There is a court challenge to that already. According to the federal government, they can't cancel coverage when you go to another province in Canada. Hopefully this will be reversed before my next trip. Not that I have anything planned for this year. But I'd like to save up for next year. (Ha! Savings!)


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a fun day with your family.
Glad you are recovering from bronchitis. It seems that hangs on for weeks.


PurpleFi said:


> A very late and only just good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks and their Mum came over early this morning. DD went off to get her hair cut and LM and I had a play on the sewing machine and cut out a pattern for a dolls sleeping bag. Then gs2 and LM have gone off to town to meet up with Mum and go to the cinema. They will be back later.
> 
> Hoope June and Rebecca have a good time. Sorry not be be joining them but have had bronchitis all over Christmas and only just recovering.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Health care is such a problem all over the world. I know some insurance does not cover when you are out of the country but never heard of a ruling like this before.


It's comparable to being in an HMO and going outside of the network area; nothing but emergency care would be covered.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sounds like a fun day with your family.
> Glad you are recovering from bronchitis. It seems that hangs on for weeks.


Thanks Jinx. Given me a good excuse to sit and craft. Xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping the doctor can tell you when and where they will fix your knee.
> I have been stocking up on groceries also. We never know when we will get a huge storm preventing us from getting out to the store.
> Happy Fish Fry Friday.
> quote=Barn-dweller]Good morning all from a damp, dull windy Norfolk, a day to stay in really but have a doc's appointment at 10.30, probably just to tell me what I already know about my knee then shopping, it is Friday and I don't seem to have been for weeks so a big restock is in store. Hopefully dinner out them home and knitting. Have a great day. xx


[/quote]

As I had guessed the docs had no idea what was happening with my knee, I saw a nurse and there wasn't anything on record about my knee scan and no record of who called me in to discuss it, so I filled them in on what happened on Tuesday when I saw the doctor at another clinic who is dealing with it. While I was there I mentioned they'd sent for me for a diabetics check up. I don't have diabetes and about 20-30 years ago which was a bit iffy but not tests since has shown anything and a few moves ago the doc I was seeing crossed off the records that check were necessary. Well they have no records of that either. Anyway they took an armful of blood and we'll see what happens. Got through that fairly quickly, done the shopping and got dinner out and now home and catching up.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> As I had guessed the docs had no idea what was happening with my knee, I saw a nurse and there wasn't anything on record about my knee scan and no record of who called me in to discuss it, so I filled them in on what happened on Tuesday when I saw the doctor at another clinic who is dealing with it. While I was there I mentioned they'd sent for me for a diabetics check up. I don't have diabetes and about 20-30 years ago which was a bit iffy but not tests since has shown anything and a few moves ago the doc I was seeing crossed off the records that check were necessary. Well they have no records of that either. Anyway they took an armful of blood and we'll see what happens. Got through that fairly quickly, done the shopping and got dinner out and now home and catching up.xx


Sorry to hear your doctor has none of your records. Perhaps check with your old doctor and get them sent to you. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear your doctor has none of your records. Perhaps check with your old doctor and get them sent to you. X


Have done that soon after we moved in and they told us they had already sent them, on-one has mentioned before that they hadn't got them this end, think there's just been a general cock-up moving between two different health services. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Have done that soon after we moved in and they told us they had already sent them, on-one has mentioned before that they hadn't got them this end, think there's just been a general cock-up moving between two different health services. xx


Just keep on to them. Very frustrating for you. X


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull windy Norfolk, a day to stay in really but have a doc's appointment at 10.30, probably just to tell me what I already know about my knee then shopping, it is Friday and I don't seem to have been for weeks so a big restock is in store. Hopefully dinner out them home and knitting. Have a great day. xx


I hope the doctor appointment goes well and that the shopping does, too, and that you get dinner out while you're out and about. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London as grey and miserable as Norfolk!! The day will be made much more bearable though as I am meeting up with our Rebecca today so I am currently on yet another train to Central London. I'm a little bit achy after yesterday's marathon walk but I'll survive!
> 
> Have a good day my dear friend, catch you all later! Xxxx ❤


Have a great time with Rebecca today. Love and hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I think getting a new car is going to be a long drawn out process. Cannot find what he is looking for. That is a good thing as it gives him something easy to do that he enjoys. It is indeed wonderful he has some days where he is almost back to normal.


Getting a new car was definitely a long drawn out process for us. So glad that that's behind us now, but he's got other things he continues to search for. It seems to always be something! I hope your process doesn't take too long but am glad to hear he's mostly almost back to normal. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Rebecca and I at the Slug and Lettuce on the banks of the Thames at Richmond! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A very late and only just good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks and their Mum came over early this morning. DD went off to get her hair cut and LM and I had a play on the sewing machine and cut out a pattern for a dolls sleeping bag. Then gs2 and LM have gone off to town to meet up with Mum and go to the cinema. They will be back later.
> 
> Hoope June and Rebecca have a good time. Sorry not be be joining them but have had bronchitis all over Christmas and only just recovering.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Sorry you haven't been feeling so well over the holidays. I'm glad to hear you're on the mend now, though. Sending you many healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear your doctor has none of your records. Perhaps check with your old doctor and get them sent to you. X


Ditto from me, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Rebecca and I at the Slug and Lettuce on the banks of the Thames at Richmond! Xxxx


Great photo of you lovely ladies! Glad you're enjoying your visit together. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've got no news today. Haven't seen Margaret and Karen's car has just pulled up so she's safe and sound too. I've done some sodukos and that's about it really. I overslept this morning sis t wake up until 10.20am. ???????? I did enjoy it though.

I really have nothing to say except, love yawl. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> What do you use to get a good cup of coffee? I have tried every brand available. I Just purchased a percolator to use instead of the keurig. Still tastes like warm water. I also started adding half and half and still tastes yucky.
> This morning is a good day for Mr. Wonderful. He is out to have coffee and visit with his friends at the coffee shop. Lucky me as he always brings me a cuppa home. I do look forward to his homecoming as I am glad to see him especially if he was a cup in his hand.


I favour Starbucks coffee for my percolator, either house blend or Colombian. I also have cold Starbucks double espresso in my fridge. I also get tins of Costa cold latte for my fridge. Though not as nice I might sound wasteful but I very rarely go anywhere, drink or smoke, So I spoil myself with these. I've got some coffee instant, starts with an A that I keep in for Josephine and Rebecca. I get decaf for June. Josephine will tell you.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> No chance of that they are just too like me!


They are definitely from you. Very much.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Ready for our dinner at the Hyde Park Hotel!!


Oooooooo. ENJOY????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Oh ugh! I make the worse cup of tea in the world. Maybe I should just drink a bit of Southern Comfort to help wake me up in the a.m. I know that always tastes good.
> Thanks for the nice thoughts for him. He came home and told me about the cars he was looking at to purchase. I thought he was trading the truck in. Find out he decided he wanted a new vehicle so my car will be traded in. He just came home to check with me if that was okay. I am not quite sure why I need a new car as some weeks I do not even go anywhere. Oh well, if that makes him happy then that is what we will do.


Isn't life awful eh? Haha someone has to have a new car so it might as well be you love????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London as grey and miserable as Norfolk!! The day will be made much more bearable though as I am meeting up with our Rebecca today so I am currently on yet another train to Central London. I'm a little bit achy after yesterday's marathon walk but I'll survive!
> 
> Have a good day my dear friend, catch you all later! Xxxx ❤


Glad you are having a meet up with our Rebecca, enjoy yourselves. See you soon.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Not all the time. ???? I do try hard to very considerate of his feelings. I have gotten teased by friends because we say please and thank you to each other. I say that to my friends and he is my best friend so why would I not do the same for him?


We do the same, at least, I do. I sometimes have to give him a swift kick in the ankle to remind him to do the same!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds yummy but out of my price after I convert it to Canadian $.


Well it was the last of DDs 50 th birthday celebrations!! I used a voucher, the true price was £101!!!xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Rebecca and I at the Slug and Lettuce on the banks of the Thames at Richmond! Xxxx


Lovely photo girls. Were you in the loooos again? ????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> They probably have rehearsed a million times. I'm glad that you enjoyed the show.
> I got a fit watch on Boxing Day and I'm surprised how much I do walk every day. It also reminds me when I've been sitting too long and tells me to drink more water. (I drink too much tea and not enough water). It also measures my sleep patterns and I am not surprised to find out that I really only sleep 5-20 minutes per night. The rest of the night, I'm active, restless, REM sleeping or light snoozing. (Categories from my watch). Good thing I'm used to this sleeping pattern. (Might be why I drink so much tea?)


Nitz, it could be _ because_ you drink so much tea if it is not decaffeinated!! Just sayin'! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Lovely photo girls. Were you in the loooos again? ????????


No, that was at our table, which sorta had a view of the river!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Rebecca and I at the Slug and Lettuce on the banks of the Thames at Richmond! Xxxx


Lovely photo xxxxx


----------



## jinx

I always have a list of unusual things I am looking for. I ask Flo or Angel to buy them and I never seem to get exactly what I want. Either it is the wrong color or the size is wrong or something. I guess they do not realize I want exactly what is written on the list. My list is of things I cannot find online or do not know the name of them to search for them. Soap holder with suction cups, red spray bottle 5 inches tall, i-cord maker, mandolin, plastic snaps etc. Would be easier if I was able to go to stores myself. 


Miss Pam said:


> Getting a new car was definitely a long drawn out process for us. So glad that that's behind us now, but he's got other things he continues to search for. It seems to always be something! I hope your process doesn't take too long but am glad to hear he's mostly almost back to normal. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I always have a list of unusual things I am looking for. I ask Flo or Angel to buy them and I never seem to get exactly what I want. Either it is the wrong color or the size is wrong or something. I guess they do not realize I want exactly what is written on the list. My list is of things I cannot find online or do not know the name of them to search for them. Soap holder with suction cups, red spray bottle 5 inches tall, i-cord maker, mandolin, plastic snaps etc. Would be easier if I was able to go to stores myself.


Saw an i-cord maker in a wonderful yarn shop in Richmond today, coincidentally!!


----------



## jinx

Doesn't rem sleep count as sleep? Just googled 1 to 2 hours of deep sleep is average for most people. Hm. Wonder what mine would be.


London Girl said:


> Nitz, it could be _ because_ you drink so much tea if it is not decaffeinated!! Just sayin'! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I wanted one for Lilly for Christmas. She has never shown much interest in yarn and I thought that might get her started playing with yarn.
This morning she opened her presents and found the Barbie doll and all the clothes I crocheted for her. Then she got yarn and hook and really was trying hard to learn. She was using an afghan hook and that seemed to work best as she could hold on to it better. She is spending the weekend with her dad. I taught him how to make a chain so they can work on Barbie clothes this weekend. I was so happy to see her finally take a real interest in crocheting. I hope she continues.



London Girl said:


> Saw an i-cord maker in a wonderful yarn shop in Richmond today, coincidentally!!


----------



## jinx

I will suffer through it.???????????????? He found two he liked, but they were white. We do not want to order a new one, we want a 2019 leftover. 


grandma susan said:


> Isn't life awful eh? Haha someone has to have a new car so it might as well be you love????


----------



## jinx

I would be screaming angry at the treatment you are getting. I certainly hope they get things straightened out in the very near future and you get the treatment you need.????????


Barn-dweller said:


> As I had guessed the docs had no idea what was happening with my knee, I saw a nurse and there wasn't anything on record about my knee scan and no record of who called me in to discuss it, so I filled them in on what happened on Tuesday when I saw the doctor at another clinic who is dealing with it. While I was there I mentioned they'd sent for me for a diabetics check up. I don't have diabetes and about 20-30 years ago which was a bit iffy but not tests since has shown anything and a few moves ago the doc I was seeing crossed off the records that check were necessary. Well they have no records of that either. Anyway they took an armful of blood and we'll see what happens. Got through that fairly quickly, done the shopping and got dinner out and now home and catching up.xx


----------



## jinx

Oh, what a nice happy picture of two loving friends. Thanks for sharing.


London Girl said:


> Rebecca and I at the Slug and Lettuce on the banks of the Thames at Richmond! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the info. I have not tried Starbucks. In fact I have not seen it for sale any where. I will look.


grandma susan said:


> I favour Starbucks coffee for my percolator, either house blend or Colombian. I also have cold Starbucks double espresso in my fridge. I also get tins of Costa cold latte for my fridge. Though not as nice I might sound wasteful but I very rarely go anywhere, drink or smoke, So I spoil myself with these. I've got some coffee instant, starts with an A that I keep in for Josephine and Rebecca. I get decaf for June. Josephine will tell you.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Saw an i-cord maker in a wonderful yarn shop in Richmond today, coincidentally!!


Don't remember any yarn shop. Where is it? Glad you had a lovely day xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I wanted one for Lilly for Christmas. She has never shown much interest in yarn and I thought that might get her started playing with yarn.
> This morning she opened her presents and found the Barbie doll and all the clothes I crocheted for her. Then she got yarn and hook and really was trying hard to learn. She was using an afghan hook and that seemed to work best as she could hold on to it better. She is spending the weekend with her dad. I taught him how to make a chain so they can work on Barbie clothes this weekend. I was so happy to see her finally take a real interest in crocheting. I hope she continues.


I hope so too My dgd tries so hard with knitting, to please me, I think but it's a real struggle. She knows how so maybe she'll do better when she's older and maybe needs to knit something?!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh, what a nice happy picture of two loving friends. Thanks for sharing.


We had a lovely day together, hope your ears weren't all burning!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Don't remember any yarn shop. Where is it? Glad you had a lovely day xxx


Hard to describe but if you walk through the town, you eventually come to a steep hill, it's at the top of the hill on the right. It has a wrought iron spiral staircase which has been there since 18 something, the lady that owns it is lovely and the yarn is just gorgeous, no acrylic here!!

https://www.tribeyarns.com/


----------



## jinx

I guess for her it was seeing a useful reason to learn how to crochet. Otherwise she was just doing it because I wanted her to. Now she has a goal in mind.



London Girl said:


> I hope so too My dgd tries so hard with knitting, to please me, I think but it's a real struggle. She knows how so maybe she'll do better when she's older and maybe needs to knit something?!!


----------



## jinx

No, my ears do not hurt. I do have an awful headache.???? I started a new med yesterday and it is really helping me. However, one of the main side effects is headaches. I want to continue taking it, but cannot live with a constant headache. I am going to try taking a smaller dose and hope my body can get use to it.



London Girl said:


> We had a lovely day together, hope your ears weren't all burning!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I guess for her it was seeing a useful reason to learn how to crochet. Otherwise she was just doing it because I wanted her to. Now she has a goal in mind.


Maybe I need to try that with Liv!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We had a lovely day together, hope your ears weren't all burning!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Glad you had a good day, I wondered what was wrong with my ears today. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hard to describe but if you walk through the town, you eventually come to a steep hill, it's at the top of the hill on the right. It has a wrought iron spiral staircase which has been there since 18 something, the lady that owns it is lovely and the yarn is just gorgeous, no acrylic here!!
> 
> https://www.tribeyarns.com/


Wow, what yarns :sm24: but the prices???????? xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Had a good day in Richmond with June. I got this lovely skein of yarn in Tribe in between taking an hour chatting over coffee and 2 hours chatting over lunch. Not much time for anything else really, although we both got something in the M&S sale


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Had a good day in Richmond with June. I got this lovely skein of yarn in Tribe in between taking an hour chatting over coffee and 2 hours chatting over lunch. Not much time for anything else really, although we both got something in the M&S sale


Ooh lovely colour what's it going to be? xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh lovely colour what's it going to be? xx


Thanks, I hope it's going to become this...https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-fonssagrives-slouch-hat


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I hope it's going to become this...https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-fonssagrives-slouch-hat


The yarn is lovely and the hat pattern is, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I hope it's going to become this...https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-fonssagrives-slouch-hat


Love the picot-like edging. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hard to describe but if you walk through the town, you eventually come to a steep hill, it's at the top of the hill on the right. It has a wrought iron spiral staircase which has been there since 18 something, the lady that owns it is lovely and the yarn is just gorgeous, no acrylic here!!
> 
> https://www.tribeyarns.com/


That looks lovely. Definitely have to go and visit sometime xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I hope it's going to become this...https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-fonssagrives-slouch-hat


Love that pattern xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Lovely color. What does it want to be when it grows up?


lifeline said:


> Had a good day in Richmond with June. I got this lovely skein of yarn in Tribe in between taking an hour chatting over coffee and 2 hours chatting over lunch. Not much time for anything else really, although we both got something in the M&S sale


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, what yarns :sm24: but the prices???????? xxxx


Yeah!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Had a good day in Richmond with June. I got this lovely skein of yarn in Tribe in between taking an hour chatting over coffee and 2 hours chatting over lunch. Not much time for anything else really, although we both got something in the M&S sale


And I treated myself to this!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> And I treated myself to this!!


Lovely but you better hide it from Josephine. What you making with it? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely but you better hide it from Josephine. What you making with it? xxxx


I've already seen it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I've already seen it!


Whoops. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Whoops. xx :sm23:


Heehee????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My sister had her DNA tested and she was mostly German/Dutch, English, Norwegian and some Eastern European. My father was born in Holland. My mother's family was from England. My paternal grandmother was the one who contributed the Norwegian and Eastern European. She was Frisian (a district of Holland along the sea). Apparently they were visited by vikings a lot. They have their own language which has some similarity to Old English.


I had my DNA done a while back, and most of the result was expected, English, Irish and Scottish, but the one that was not expected.
The main group was not unexpected, and that is England, Scotland, all of Ireland, Eastern European; and the unexpected one was Switzerland, and the Channel Islands.
As new locations are added to the search list, an updated test is done on the samples, So that the DNA results remain accurate! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> And I treated myself to this!!


It's beautiful. :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Oh, I love that. Beautiful colors.????????beau


London Girl said:


> And I treated myself to this!!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Managed a walk down town and back and am now sitting down and putting all the fairs and workshops on my calendar. There does seem and awful lot and of course I want to do every single one! Luckily I have two partners in crime and we have already booked three fairs and that is only until the end of April.
> 
> Also had my Christmas present from Mr P today. I am going to have my DNA tested. Now to wait for the results.


We use to have a lovely downtown where people walked the Main Street and side streets and there were darling shops and five and tens. Then they scrapped them for a mall that now has empty stores and they are trying to get people to come downtown. I hope they succeed because there are some young people trying to start businesses that show promise. I think your fairs sound wonderful. Just planning them gives brightness to winter.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I think we could have milked this subject haha????


They said on the news today not to just write 20 for the year on the tax papers because someone could add a 19 so it says 2019 and do a scam. Not sure how that would work. I get at least 3 phone calls a day trying to fool me with some phony info like I'm to get all my credit card interests lowered or they are apologyizing for a mistake on my gas bill. Wish I could pull their ears or other body parts.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> It is good you, Margaret, and Karen are all home. It is great you have friends to visit and keep tabs on.
> I bet you could have gone without bread and milk, but the chocolate ice lollies were a necessity.
> ????????????


Mmmm chocolate ice lollies sound delish. What are they?


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> He looks like he has a velvet coat, quite a cute little thing! ???????? xoxoxo


I wonder if any baby mole has ever been taken as a pet. Hmm today I was wondering why French and English words are so different but the places so close. I love the French music on serius radio. Don't know a word but love the sound. My friend got me a Learn French book but I've no time right now. I jotted 18 things I don't want to forget to do...some fun some not. Like I found lovely embroidery on YouTube. And want to add it to the garter stitch baby sweater. Found a lot of Christmas things 90% off atHobby Lobby and a Christmas embroidery book with my 40% off coupon. I'm overtired and jumping from thing to thing here so I'd better go to bed.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Well done on escaping a ticket! Sorry you have to be the bearer of sad news today :sm26:


Only reached half of them today. They weren't all home Will recall the others tomorrow.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Nobody needs a car like that!! :sm06: :sm14: xxxx


I feel safer now. But don't like the extra money on payments. son thinks I should lease but I like owning my car. It's nice deep red with beige interior. The other was white and looked like a bakery delivery truck there were so many white cars in parking lots I had trouble finding mine still many red ones but different tones of red.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> DD laughs at me because I can sit on the remote on the couch and not feel it. So I'm with you. :sm24:


Today I found two plastic pocket things that go in a car to keep things from falling between the seats. They don't fit my car but I thought they might go between the cushion and the arm of the sofa so I could put the remote in it. I'll try it soon. it's #19 on my list.. I found an ad today saying a new yarn store opened not too far from my city so I hope to go there.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> That last car sounded possessed!
> Your new car may cost a little more but it sounds like a safer and better fit for you.


It was aweful and the problem began a couple of weeks after I bought it new. Cop pulled me over for not having a tail light then the light worked so they couldn't find the problem then months later my friend was behind my car and saw the light was,out. Again not out when taken to be fixed it ruined the joy of having s new car.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> You had problems with that car right from the start. It is a good thing you got a different one.


Also good I replaced it this year because the next year they will change the body and I don't like the new look. More rounded.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from what looks to be a sunny Norfolk when the sun gets up. Nothing planned today. Having a weird dinner today so that's all ready to go in the oven. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry you have to make that call.


This is her second hub who died. It brings back memory of my hub's funeral but I will be there for her.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Not all the time. ???? I do try hard to very considerate of his feelings. I have gotten teased by friends because we say please and thank you to each other. I say that to my friends and he is my best friend so why would I not do the same for him?


Maybe they are jealous. I think you are right.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I'm sorry Polly, I am a very literal person, with a strange sense of humour. Not many people understood me, while I was growing up; and I only mix with a few people now, so don't mind me.
> Intelligence is only helpful, if one is in the correct employment, for one's particular type of intelligence.


I understood your information. it was quite interesting. I have an odd sense of humor. Sometimes I'm the only one thinking isomething is funny. last week my friend was saying how hard it is for her hub because he is in bed hours a day and hours an evening due to ms. And I said sounds like he's retired meaning retired people can stay in bed day and evening if they choose. She gave me a look. Not funny to her I guess. I'm totally sympathetic to him just words flip out like that sometimes. When words are spoken it's easier to convey meaning than in print.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> They probably have rehearsed a million times. I'm glad that you enjoyed the show.
> I got a fit watch on Boxing Day and I'm surprised how much I do walk every day. It also reminds me when I've been sitting too long and tells me to drink more water. (I drink too much tea and not enough water). It also measures my sleep patterns and I am not surprised to find out that I really only sleep 5-20 minutes per night. The rest of the night, I'm active, restless, REM sleeping or light snoozing. (Categories from my watch). Good thing I'm used to this sleeping pattern. (Might be why I drink so much tea?)


What brand is your watch it sounds super.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That 2x4 would be very uncomfortable, So I really hope you would notice it! ????


Hope so. Well padded bottom so maybe not????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey. Taking the decorations down today and get some washing done.

LM had fun yesterday and got on well using my little Elna sewing machine. She is looking forward to going to Hobbycraft on Monday.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely but you better hide it from Josephine. What you making with it? xxxx


No idea, it will join several other glorious skeins in my goody box for now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I had my DNA done a while back, and most of the result was expected, English, Irish and Scottish, but the one that was not expected.
> The main group was not unexpected, and that is England, Scotland, all of Ireland, Eastern European; and the unexpected one was Switzerland, and the Channel Islands.
> As new locations are added to the search list, an updated test is done on the samples, So that the DNA results remain accurate! ???????? xoxoxo


An interesting mixture that created the one and only Judi!!! xxxx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> They said on the news today not to just write 20 for the year on the tax papers because someone could add a 19 so it says 2019 and do a scam. Not sure how that would work. I get at least 3 phone calls a day trying to fool me with some phony info like I'm to get all my credit card interests lowered or they are apologyizing for a mistake on my gas bill. Wish I could pull their ears or other body parts.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if any baby mole has ever been taken as a pet. Hmm today I was wondering why French and English words are so different but the places so close. I love the French music on serius radio. Don't know a word but love the sound. My friend got me a Learn French book but I've no time right now. I jotted 18 things I don't want to forget to do...some fun some not. Like I found lovely embroidery on YouTube. And want to add it to the garter stitch baby sweater. Found a lot of Christmas things 90% off atHobby Lobby and a Christmas embroidery book with my 40% off coupon. I'm overtired and jumping from thing to thing here so I'd better go to bed.


I know what you mean about French and English but even more baffling to me is the Welsh language, which doesn't seem to have anything in common with English yet we are actually part of the same island!!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, not too cold either! 

The day didn't start well when I stood up and my knee gave way very painfully, I think it is the result of so much walking on Thursday! Rebecca and I didn't walk very far at all yesterday, bless her! I've strapped it up and taken some painkillers and it doesn't seem so bad now but I am resting up anyway, good excuse to start DGD's blanket squares from the Cascade Diagonal Afghan KAL!!

Have a good one everybody, enjoy your weekend! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I read that also. I cannot think of how it would be beneficial to anyone, but I will definitely write 1/4/2020 and not 1/4/20. I just realized when I have to fill in the date online they ask for 2 numbers for day, 2 for the month and 4 for the year. 01/04/2020. Guess that is the best way to go.????????????



jollypolly said:


> They said on the news today not to just write 20 for the year on the tax papers because someone could add a 19 so it says 2019 and do a scam. Not sure how that would work. I get at least 3 phone calls a day trying to fool me with some phony info like I'm to get all my credit card interests lowered or they are apologyizing for a mistake on my gas bill. Wish I could pull their ears or other body parts.


----------



## jinx

I find it interesting when we get a different colored vehicle how many vehicles of that color are in parking lots. Mine is black right now and parking lots are filled with black cars. Uncle visited us yesterday and he had a beautiful blue SUV. I hope Harold can find one that color when he purchases one.????????????



jollypolly said:


> I feel safer now. But don't like the extra money on payments. son thinks I should lease but I like owning my car. It's nice deep red with beige interior. The other was white and looked like a bakery delivery truck there were so many white cars in parking lots I had trouble finding mine still many red ones but different tones of red.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean about French and English but even more baffling to me is the Welsh language, which doesn't seem to have anything in common with English yet we are actually part of the same island!!!


Welsh in connected to the Celtic languages, Cornish can be quite similar to Welsh for some words. xxxx


----------



## jinx

I would make going to the new yarn store number one on my list. ????????????


jollypolly said:


> Today I found two plastic pocket things that go in a car to keep things from falling between the seats. They don't fit my car but I thought they might go between the cushion and the arm of the sofa so I could put the remote in it. I'll try it soon. it's #19 on my list.. I found an ad today saying a new yarn store opened not too far from my city so I hope to go there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, not too cold either!
> 
> The day didn't start well when I stood up and my knee gave way very painfully, I think it is the result of so much walking on Thursday! Rebecca and I didn't walk very far at all yesterday, bless her! I've strapped it up and taken some painkillers and it doesn't seem so bad now but I am resting up anyway, good excuse to start DGD's blanket squares from the Cascade Diagonal Afghan KAL!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, enjoy your weekend! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh no, not again, join the club. Have you had a scan on your knee? Apparently the cruciate ligament can have been damaged years ago but can flare up later. Just a thought. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, not too cold either!
> 
> The day didn't start well when I stood up and my knee gave way very painfully, I think it is the result of so much walking on Thursday! Rebecca and I didn't walk very far at all yesterday, bless her! I've strapped it up and taken some painkillers and it doesn't seem so bad now but I am resting up anyway, good excuse to start DGD's blanket squares from the Cascade Diagonal Afghan KAL!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, enjoy your weekend! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry to hear about your knee. Rest up and craft.

LM was saying yesterday she had a load of tee shirts that she loves but have grown out off especially the ones with slogans on. I suggested to her that we cut out the slogans and attach them to a fleece blanket so that she wil have her own special blanket for when she goes to uni in 7 years time. She liked that idea and now wants to cut up every tee shirt, even the ones that fit her!!! Going to get a plain black fleece from Primark, this will be a long term project.


----------



## jinx

Morning. A sunny day is always a good thing. Hope your weird dinner turns out to be tasty. I am not as adventurous with my cooking as you are.????‍????????????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what looks to be a sunny Norfolk when the sun gets up. Nothing planned today. Having a weird dinner today so that's all ready to go in the oven. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I find it interesting when we get a different colored vehicle how many vehicles of that color are in parking lots. Mine is black right now and lots are filled with black cars. Uncle visited us yesterday and he had a beautiful blue SUV. I hope Harold can find one that color when he purchases one.????????????


DH's car is a lovely shade of blue, mine is forest green. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. A sunny day is always a good thing. Hope your weird dinner turns out to be tasty. I am not as adventurous with my cooking as you are.????‍????????????????


Not a lot of making stuff today, some of it we bought at the Sandringham Christmas Fair and the othr was on sale at the shop yesterday, just needs putting in the oven to heat up and sauté some potatoes. xx


----------



## jinx

I think the opposite thing may be happening to you. Someone says something to you and they are teasing or kidding you and you take it seriously and get hurt feelings. That can also happen easily online as one cannot see the other persons expressions. 
I guess that is why emoji can be useful.????????



jollypolly said:


> I understood your information. it was quite interesting. I have an odd sense of humor. Sometimes I'm the only one thinking isomething is funny. last week my friend was saying how hard it is for her hub because he is in bed hours a day and hours an evening due to ms. And I said sounds like he's retired meaning retired people can stay in bed day and evening if they choose. She gave me a look. Not funny to her I guess. I'm totally sympathetic to him just words flip out like that sometimes. When words are spoken it's easier to convey meaning than in print.


----------



## jinx

Sunny Saturday to you. I hope you had as much fun crafting with your granddaughter as I did crafting with my great granddaughter yesterday.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey. Taking the decorations down today and get some washing done.
> 
> LM had fun yesterday and got on well using my little Elna sewing machine. She is looking forward to going to Hobbycraft on Monday.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry your knee is not playing nicely. Didn't that happen to you once before? I had that happen once and almost fell as the pain was intense. I could not walk for a few day as it was so painful. I think I remember you have the same adventure. Hoping resting and wrapping makes it feel better.????????


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, not too cold either!
> 
> The day didn't start well when I stood up and my knee gave way very painfully, I think it is the result of so much walking on Thursday! Rebecca and I didn't walk very far at all yesterday, bless her! I've strapped it up and taken some painkillers and it doesn't seem so bad now but I am resting up anyway, good excuse to start DGD's blanket squares from the Cascade Diagonal Afghan KAL!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, enjoy your weekend! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sunny Saturday to you. I hope you had as much fun crafting with your granddaughter as I did crafting with my great granddaughter yesterday.


Thanks Jinx, I think she will as she seems to be a lot more confident in her abilities now. xxx


----------



## jinx

Harold's truck is bright red. I was surprised he chose that color. It is fairly easy to find in a parking lot.


Barn-dweller said:


> DH's car is a lovely shade of blue, mine is forest green. xx


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> They said on the news today not to just write 20 for the year on the tax papers because someone could add a 19 so it says 2019 and do a scam. Not sure how that would work. I get at least 3 phone calls a day trying to fool me with some phony info like I'm to get all my credit card interests lowered or they are apologyizing for a mistake on my gas bill. Wish I could pull their ears or other body parts.


I heard that too Polly


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey. Taking the decorations down today and get some washing done.
> 
> LM had fun yesterday and got on well using my little Elna sewing machine. She is looking forward to going to Hobbycraft on Monday.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Decorations coming down here today as well


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, not too cold either!
> 
> The day didn't start well when I stood up and my knee gave way very painfully, I think it is the result of so much walking on Thursday! Rebecca and I didn't walk very far at all yesterday, bless her! I've strapped it up and taken some painkillers and it doesn't seem so bad now but I am resting up anyway, good excuse to start DGD's blanket squares from the Cascade Diagonal Afghan KAL!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, enjoy your weekend! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh no, sorry to hear that ????


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Harold's truck is bright red. I was surprised he chose that color. It is fairly easy to find in a parking lot.


I find our car difficult to find, it's a black estate. I have to look at the number plate. I was the same with our previous car except that was silver. I once parked close to the supermarket entrance and when I came out of the supermarket I clicked the key to unlock, except it wouldn't, as I got up to it and looked in the window I realised it wasn't mine as it was far too clean ???? someone had parked one space closer than me!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry your knee is not playing nicely. Didn't that happen to you once before? I had that happen once and almost fell as the pain was intense. I could not walk for a few day as it was so painful. I think I remember you have the same adventure. Hoping resting and wrapping makes it feel better.????????


Thank you dear and, yes, I do have this problem from time to time and have had for about 25 years! I've had the physio to strengthen the supporting muscles but, of course, don't keep it up and usually finish up on crutches, like Jacky, for a few days. It happens in both knees too because while one is suffering, the other one gets more use. It isn't too bad now, although I do have it strapped up and painkillers on hand but I am getting about slowly and without too much agony!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Decorations coming down here today as well


...and here, all put away now, albeit, very slowly and carefully. However, I'm not risking a climb up into the loft today so they can stay in their boxes where they are for now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that ????


Thanks dear, it was nothing to do with yesterday, it was fine, not even a twinge, think maybe I stood up awkwardly this morning and it was a little fragile after Thursday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I find our car difficult to find, it's a black estate. I have to look at the number plate. I was the same with our previous car except that was silver. I once parked close to the supermarket entrance and when I came out of the supermarket I clicked the key to unlock, except it wouldn't, as I got up to it and looked in the window I realised it wasn't mine as it was far too clean ???? someone had parked one space closer than me!


I must admit, I miss my purple Fiesta for being easy to spot, there seem to always be dozens of bright red cars in any car park and a lot of those are Fiestas too! I have been known to walk around in the general area, clicking my key fob in hope!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, a sore knee is a good excuse to knit so I have finally started on the Cascade Knitterati Diagonal Afghan KAL. I am working on the one that looked the hardest first, although I may be wrong! I haven't knitted in the round flat before, it seems to be going ok but watch this space!! The picture is not mine but it wouldn't let me show the 'model' picture so I borrowed someone else's from the group on Facebook!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I may have spoken about my nephew being a fly fisherman and guide in Oregon. He also is part of a fishing community in Belize. I'm so proud of him; his film has been accepted as an entry in an International contest. His film is One Fish.

https://www.flyfilmfest.com/films/


----------



## jinx

I know what you mean. My car is black. One time I walked out the emergency entrance at the hospital. I was not really thinking about where I parked my car. I saw a black car, pushed the fob, heard the pop. As I was getting in the car I realized it was not mine. Mine was several places away and in another lane. I locked that car and went off hoping no one seen me.



lifeline said:


> I find our car difficult to find, it's a black estate. I have to look at the number plate. I was the same with our previous car except that was silver. I once parked close to the supermarket entrance and when I came out of the supermarket I clicked the key to unlock, except it wouldn't, as I got up to it and looked in the window I realised it wasn't mine as it was far too clean ???? someone had parked one space closer than me!


----------



## jinx

I wish you success. I find it easy to knit in the round to make a square. I start out using two circulars and then switch to one circular marking the turns with markers.



London Girl said:


> Well, a sore knee is a good excuse to knit so I have finally started on the Cascade Knitterati Diagonal Afghan KAL. I am working on the one that looked the hardest first, although I may be wrong! I haven't knitted in the round flat before, it seems to be going ok but watch this space!! The picture is not mine but it wouldn't let me show the 'model' picture so I borrowed someone else's from the group on Facebook!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Rebecca and I at the Slug and Lettuce on the banks of the Thames at Richmond! Xxxx


Both beautiful ladies, and it looks like it was a very good day out! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear and, yes, I do have this problem from time to time and have had for about 25 years! I've had the physio to strengthen the supporting muscles but, of course, don't keep it up and usually finish up on crutches, like Jacky, for a few days. It happens in both knees too because while one is suffering, the other one gets more use. It isn't too bad now, although I do have it strapped up and painkillers on hand but I am getting about slowly and without too much agony!! xxxx


Sending many gentle and healing hugs that it gets better soon. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, a sore knee is a good excuse to knit so I have finally started on the Cascade Knitterati Diagonal Afghan KAL. I am working on the one that looked the hardest first, although I may be wrong! I haven't knitted in the round flat before, it seems to be going ok but watch this space!! The picture is not mine but it wouldn't let me show the 'model' picture so I borrowed someone else's from the group on Facebook!!


That looks like fun. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I may have spoken about my nephew being a fly fisherman and guide in Oregon. He also is part of a fishing community in Belize. I'm so proud of him; his film has been accepted as an entry in an International contest. His film is One Fish.
> 
> https://www.flyfilmfest.com/films/


Congratulations to him! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I may have spoken about my nephew being a fly fisherman and guide in Oregon. He also is part of a fishing community in Belize. I'm so proud of him; his film has been accepted as an entry in an International contest. His film is One Fish.
> 
> https://www.flyfilmfest.com/films/


So you should be proud dear, that is beautiful and he is very talented, well done to him!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm in my bed. It's been a wonderful breezy sunny day so I decided to wash my duvet cover. Not exciting I know, but....I buy the washing powder in large boxes. 60+washes. Well when I took it out of the cupboard I only dropped it on the kitchen floor didn't I? Washing powder was all over. So I got the brush and what's it's name and brushed it up and put it back in the box. That was as soon as I got up this morning, hadn't even had my coffee...I thought I might be in for a rough day but I was fine.

Karen texted me to say she was on her own as daughter and husband had gone food shopping. In other words would i fancy going in. She was looking good and had, had a brilliant time at Disney Paris. She says there weren't any problems in the motorised chair and that Disney definitely know how to cope with disabilities. She went with 3offspring, in their 30's with partners and 4 little children. She said every penny was worth it just to see their little faces, children that is. They are , I think, 5,4,2 and a few months old. They had breakfast with Mickey and Minnie and the kids thought they were magic. Even the 2 yr old was giving them "hi fives". It is wonderful. I got to thinking am I daft not to be going with the family in August, but as much as I think it, I've got to be realistic that I can't walk so good and far these days and it could be a nightmare all of us together for a fortnight, I'm not into water parks etc. Albert and me used to go off somewhere with the hired car when they went to those kind of parks and have a day to ourselves. Nope, I think I've done the right thing.

I've not got anything more to write, I haven't seen Margaret today. Baby is due in 11 days. So could be anytime now. I think I've told you that her and myself have seen the scan and we thought it was a little boy, her son and DIL didn't want to know. Marg and me aren't sure weather what we saw was a little doodler or a finger! So we stuck with boy....I've never seen marg look so happy and excited. It's lovely to see. 

That is really all I have now...so love yawl......xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I will suffer through it.???????????????? He found two he liked, but they were white. We do not want to order a new one, we want a 2019 leftover.


I think you get a better deal with a year old car, because if the car has any faults it usually shows up in the first year and you are still covered with a warranty.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Mmmm chocolate ice lollies sound delish. What are they?


Like a magnum only better. Asdas own make. (Walmart)


----------



## jinx

That is a good thought. He wants to buy a new 2019. Dealers usually give good prices on model that are leftover from the previous year. It is a new vehicle and has a full warranty. Sometimes he tries to be too thrifty. 


grandma susan said:


> I think you get a better deal with a year old car, because if the car has any faults it usually shows up in the first year and you are still covered with a warranty.


----------



## jinx

You are speaking English to us again. We do not understand English. Ice cream on a stick covered with chocolate?


grandma susan said:


> Like a magnum only better. Asdas own make. (Walmart)


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> I may have spoken about my nephew being a fly fisherman and guide in Oregon. He also is part of a fishing community in Belize. I'm so proud of him; his film has been accepted as an entry in an International contest. His film is One Fish.
> 
> https://www.flyfilmfest.com/films/


Stick your chest out rookie, you deserve to feel proud.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I wish you success. I find it easy to knit in the round to make a square. I start out using two circulars and then switch to one circular marking the turns with markers.


It's going ok but I started to make mistakes so I have stopped for today, too much concentration doesn't suit me for long!! :sm23: xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Both beautiful ladies, and it looks like it was a very good day out! ???? xoxoxo


It was, even the weather was kind to us! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I wish I was as wise as you. I know when I should quit, but I keep pushing on and keep screwing up. 
Good going you.????


London Girl said:


> It's going ok but I started to make mistakes so I have stopped for today, too much concentration doesn't suit me for long!! :sm23: xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sending many gentle and healing hugs that it gets better soon. :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it's on the mend but I'm still using it as an excuse not to do much!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am stuck in the house today. Mr. Wonderful just left to get our grocery order. I had to order the coffee that was suggested yesterday. He thinks I put in an extra order this week to get him mountain dew. Shh. Anyhow, it is very icy and he has confined me to the house. Why do I want to leave now that I know I should not?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm in my bed. It's been a wonderful breezy sunny day so I decided to wash my duvet cover. Not exciting I know, but....I buy the washing powder in large boxes. 60+washes. Well when I took it out of the cupboard I only dropped it on the kitchen floor didn't I? Washing powder was all over. So I got the brush and what's it's name and brushed it up and put it back in the box. That was as soon as I got up this morning, hadn't even had my coffee...I thought I might be in for a rough day but I was fine.
> 
> Karen texted me to say she was on her own as daughter and husband had gone food shopping. In other words would i fancy going in. She was looking good and had, had a brilliant time at Disney Paris. She says there weren't any problems in the motorised chair and that Disney definitely know how to cope with disabilities. She went with 3offspring, in their 30's with partners and 4 little children. She said every penny was worth it just to see their little faces, children that is. They are , I think, 5,4,2 and a few months old. They had breakfast with Mickey and Minnie and the kids thought they were magic. Even the 2 yr old was giving them "hi fives". It is wonderful. I got to thinking am I daft not to be going with the family in August, but as much as I think it, I've got to be realistic that I can't walk so good and far these days and it could be a nightmare all of us together for a fortnight, I'm not into water parks etc. Albert and me used to go off somewhere with the hired car when they went to those kind of parks and have a day to ourselves. Nope, I think I've done the right thing.
> 
> I've not got anything more to write, I haven't seen Margaret today. Baby is due in 11 days. So could be anytime now. I think I've told you that her and myself have seen the scan and we thought it was a little boy, her son and DIL didn't want to know. Marg and me aren't sure weather what we saw was a little doodler or a finger! So we stuck with boy....I've never seen marg look so happy and excited. It's lovely to see.
> 
> That is really all I have now...so love yawl......xxx


Glad Karen had a good time, the poor lass surely deserves it! You may remember I took DD & the GKS in 2016 and we had a wonderful time. Not sure I could cope with the heat in Florida any more but Paris was just like here - cool and miserable!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> You are speaking English to us again. We do not understand English. Ice cream on a stick covered with chocolate?


They are called Asda....moments...... Flipping lovely. Look up walls ice cream magnum lollies.....the ones I get are like them, but I think they are better and a third of the price.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are speaking English to us again. We do not understand English. Ice cream on a stick covered with chocolate?


Yep, that's pretty much what it is!! xx


----------



## lifeline

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-645607-1.html just seen this on the main forum


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-645607-1.html just seen this on the main forum


Fun and amazing! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I may have spoken about my nephew being a fly fisherman and guide in Oregon. He also is part of a fishing community in Belize. I'm so proud of him; his film has been accepted as an entry in an International contest. His film is One Fish.
> 
> https://www.flyfilmfest.com/films/


Beautiful film.xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-645607-1.html just seen this on the main forum


They are so cute. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-645607-1.html just seen this on the main forum


It's wonderful but someone has way too much time on their hands!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-645607-1.html just seen this on the main forum


The Felted Art is gorgeous!


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I just had to post this very exciting Weather event, and I am hoping, foolishly probably, that the rest of Australia; especially those regions that are still burning, ???????????? We are getting some soaking RAIN, enough to actually leave the Earth damp enough, to know that it has rained. It is raining, as I write this note!
I just hope that all areas that are desperately waiting, and hoping, that it will rain in their region, and help the fires to gain control of the Fires; if not thoroughly douse the Fires!
I think this is the most excited I have been, since the first fire, was on the NEWS. 
Now I am off to get ready, to do some visiting!

Happy Sunday, when you wake! ❤???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

That is amazingly good news. I just cannot imagine the devastation in all of Australia. Even if a fires is not burning in one area the effect of the devastation will be felt over the entire nation.



Xiang said:


> Hello all, I just had to post this very exciting Weather event, and I am hoping, foolishly probably, that the rest of Australia; especially those regions that are still burning, ???????????? We are getting some soaking RAIN, enough to actually leave the Earth damp enough, to know that it has rained. It is raining, as I write this note!
> I just hope that all areas that are desperately waiting, and hoping, that it will rain in their region, and help the fires to gain control of the Fires; if not thoroughly douse the Fires!
> I think this is the most excited I have been, since the first fire, was on the NEWS.
> Now I am off to get ready, to do some visiting!
> 
> Happy Sunday, when you wake! ❤???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Sweet dreams every one. I had a peaceful day. Harold was out and about checking out different cars. Oh my, is he having fun. I am so fortunate today as I believe my new med is really working. I took half the dose and still have a headache. Hoping I can get use to the med so it continues to work but does not give me a headache. Harold says he knows I am feeling better as I am cussing the way I use to when I was young. Amazingly if I speak in a normal voice he cannot hear me, if I whisper under my breath he can hear me. ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am stuck in the house today. Mr. Wonderful just left to get our grocery order. I had to order the coffee that was suggested yesterday. He thinks I put in an extra order this week to get him mountain dew. Shh. Anyhow, it is very icy and he has confined me to the house. Why do I want to leave now that I know I should not?


It is Human Nature! Once one knows that something is denied, it becomes the most wanted item, or activity, simply because it has become unavailable! It is exactly the same, when some people begin a new diet, someone who has never had a craving in their entire life, suddenly wants one thing that happens to have been placed on the AVOID list, even though it might only be for a month, and the person knows, that the food will be included in the diet again! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sending many gentle and healing hugs that it gets better soon. :sm02: xxxooo


From me also, June, and in the meantime, keep doing your exercises, because you know they work! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, a sore knee is a good excuse to knit so I have finally started on the Cascade Knitterati Diagonal Afghan KAL. I am working on the one that looked the hardest first, although I may be wrong! I haven't knitted in the round flat before, it seems to be going ok but watch this space!! The picture is not mine but it wouldn't let me show the 'model' picture so I borrowed someone else's from the group on Facebook!!


June are you making this in all one colour, or will it be a blanket many colours? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I know what you mean. My car is black. One time I walked out the emergency entrance at the hospital. I was not really thinking about where I parked my car. I saw a black car, pushed the fob, heard the pop. As I was getting in the car I realized it was not mine. Mine was several places away and in another lane. I locked that car and went off hoping no one seen me.


DH and I had a very simular experience, when were on a driving holiday in W.A. many years ago! We had our 2 older children with us, and we had stopped at a Grocery Store, to load up on supplies. When we got back to what we thought was our car, DIH used his key, and unlocked the car, and we all got in; we began noticing things that were not quite correct ...... like where were our belongings? Then we looked across the parking spaces, and 2 spaces to our right, was our car, all loaded up! ???? We got out of that car real quick, and left in our own car, and never looked back. I still wonder who owned the other car, and did DH change the setting of the drivers seat, He is only 5'6", and if the owner of the car was taller, the change in the seat position, would have been noticed, and would definitely have wondered about the change! ????????????????


----------



## jinx

Crazy that we could unlock the other vehicles. I think I mentioned this before but....Harold walked out the bank and hopped on his Harley. After driving a mile or so he noticed the radio did not work. Then he started to notice other things to make him realize it was not his bike. He went back to the bank and the owner of the bike was leaning against our bike waiting for him to return as he realized that because the bikes looked the same that someone had just accidentally taken the wrong bike.


Xiang said:


> DH and I had a very simular experience, when were on a driving holiday in W.A. many years ago! We had our 2 older children with us, and we had stopped at a Grocery Store, to load up on supplies. When we got back to what we thought was our car, DIH used his key, and unlocked the car, and we all got in; we began noticing things that were not quite correct ...... like where were our belongings? Then we looked across the parking spaces, and 2 spaces to our right, was our car, all loaded up! ???? We got out of that car real quick, and left in our own car, and never looked back. I still wonder who owned the other car, and did DH change the setting of the drivers seat, He is only 5'6", and if the owner of the car was taller, the change in the seat position, would have been noticed, and would definitely have wondered about the change! ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I just had to post this very exciting Weather event, and I am hoping, foolishly probably, that the rest of Australia; especially those regions that are still burning, ???????????? We are getting some soaking RAIN, enough to actually leave the Earth damp enough, to know that it has rained. It is raining, as I write this note!
> I just hope that all areas that are desperately waiting, and hoping, that it will rain in their region, and help the fires to gain control of the Fires; if not thoroughly douse the Fires!
> I think this is the most excited I have been, since the first fire, was on the NEWS.
> Now I am off to get ready, to do some visiting!
> 
> Happy Sunday, when you wake! ❤???? xoxoxo


Great news, I hope it's raining in NSW and Victoria. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sweet dreams every one. I had a peaceful day. Harold was out and about checking out different cars. Oh my, is he having fun. I am so fortunate today as I believe my new med is really working. I took half the dose and still have a headache. Hoping I can get use to the med so it continues to work but does not give me a headache. Harold says he knows I am feeling better as I am cussing the way I use to when I was young. Amazingly if I speak in a normal voice he cannot hear me, if I whisper under my breath he can hear me. ????


So pleased the meds seem to be working. Not really amazing about Harold's hearing, DH is the same, deaf as a post when he wants to be but mutter under my breath and it's as clear as a bell to him. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> An interesting mixture that created the one and only Judi!!! xxxx :sm09:


Yep, there is definitely no-one else like me, although a couple of my DD's, and one dgd, come close very close to being like me! *L????K OUT WORLD* ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Dinner is waiting to go in the oven, roast lamb, and then nothing else planned although DH has a hospital appointment this afternoon. Might make the most of my me time and have a long soak in the bath in peace. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> They said on the news today not to just write 20 for the year on the tax papers because someone could add a 19 so it says 2019 and do a scam. Not sure how that would work. I get at least 3 phone calls a day trying to fool me with some phony info like I'm to get all my credit card interests lowered or they are apologyizing for a mistake on my gas bill. Wish I could pull their ears or other body parts.





London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


Those mongrel Scammers are all over the place, so if you ever catch one, and have that one for longer than 5 mins, pleasegive the ears, or other body parts, a few pulls on each part that gets pulled. 
Perhaps that treatment, might just change the mind of that particular scammer, and perhaps others who might have folded in those footsteps! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean about French and English but even more baffling to me is the Welsh language, which doesn't seem to have anything in common with English yet we are actually part of the same island!!!


The Irish and Scottish languages have had some resurrection, since times of old. Quite a few of the Aboriginal languages are being resurrected also, and the young ones are being taught their groups' language! I would love to learn one of the languages, and probably the best one would be the language of the people, from my Home Territory, but I am not sure if non-Aboriginals are permitted to learn their languages; I will have to check it all out! I would love to be able to speak another language, or two, just to make things interesting! I suppose I could learn by self-learning, it should be easy enough!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is still mild here. Off to DDs today for lunch to celebrate her birthday which is on Wednesday. Then we are bringing LM back with us ready for our trip to Hobbycraft tomorrow.

Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. How did yesterday's dinner taste? Mine was a bit spicy. Oh well, it cleaned my sinuses.
Having a hospital appointment today made me think I did not know what day of the week it was. Having an appointment on a Sunday would not be done over here. 
Enjoy your soak. Do you take your knitting along when you relax and soak? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Dinner is waiting to go in the oven, roast lamb, and then nothing else planned although DH has a hospital appointment this afternoon. Might make the most of my me time and have a long soak in the bath in peace. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

There are so many programs I want to listen to on Hula, Prime, or Netflix. Many are from the U.K. other is from Australia. I cannot understand them and need to read closed caption. However, I really do not want to just watch t.v. I like to knit or read Paradise or do something else at the same time. Very frustrating for me.



Xiang said:


> The Irish and Scottish[/quoote]


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Sunday. I am getting excited for your shopping trip. It sound like a wonderful time.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is still mild here. Off to DDs today for lunch to celebrate her birthday which is on Wednesday. Then we are bringing LM back with us ready for our trip to Hobbycraft tomorrow.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. How did yesterday's dinner taste? Mine was a bit spicy. Oh well, it cleaned my sinuses.
> Having a hospital appointment today made me think I did not know what day of the week it was. Having an appointment on a Sunday would not be done over here.
> Enjoy your soak. Do you take your knitting along when you relax and soak?


Dinner was interesting and actually not too bad, it was a change anyway and we are having a normal all-in-one Sunday lamb roast today. Yes it's weird having appointments on a Sunday, have never heard of it before but if it keeps the waiting lists down it seems a good idea, just throws you a bit on the day of the week. No don't take my knitting in the bath I think it might get a bit soggy. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is still mild here. Off to DDs today for lunch to celebrate her birthday which is on Wednesday. Then we are bringing LM back with us ready for our trip to Hobbycraft tomorrow.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xxx


I am happy that you are enjoying a mild day today, We have had almost continuous rain, beginning sometime though the night, and it is a good soaking type of rain; as opposed to a short torrential rain, that only lasts about an hour or so, with not benefit to anywhere. I am still hoping that Kangaroo Island, the Eastern States, and anywhere else in Australia, that needs about a weeks worth of rain, so that the fires can be stopped, and the victims of the fires can begin to rebuild their lives!
Happy Sunday to all of you! 
I will be getting back to my knitting, so that I can get Miss 11's jacket finished, so that I can get onto something else! I think I will also begin some serious square weaving, to prepare to construct a few more blankets for the DGD's, as I still have 2, or 3, mere kid blankets, then I will probably just keep making blankets, for the caravan, and for in our home also, for when we have the children, or other people, come for a night, or more! As I have a few books ???? with sample patterns, I will have quite a bit of fun, chosing which patterns to use, and putting different squares together, to make each blanket unique! So I will now need to pull myself together, and finish the jacket! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. How did yesterday's dinner taste? Mine was a bit spicy. Oh well, it cleaned my sinuses.
> Having a hospital appointment today made me think I did not know what day of the week it was. Having an appointment on a Sunday would not be done over here.
> Enjoy your soak. Do you take your knitting along when you relax and soak?





Barn-dweller said:


> Dinner was interesting and actually not too bad, it was a change anyway and we are having a normal all-in-one Sunday lamb roast today. Yes it's weird having appointments on a Sunday, have never heard of it before but if it keeps the waiting lists down it seems a good idea, just throws you a bit on the day of the week. No don't take my knitting in the bath I think it might get a bit soggy. xx


So glad that your "all in" meal was a successful endeavour for you; soggy knitting would not be at all pleasant to work with! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I just had to post this very exciting Weather event, and I am hoping, foolishly probably, that the rest of Australia; especially those regions that are still burning, ???????????? We are getting some soaking RAIN, enough to actually leave the Earth damp enough, to know that it has rained. It is raining, as I write this note!
> I just hope that all areas that are desperately waiting, and hoping, that it will rain in their region, and help the fires to gain control of the Fires; if not thoroughly douse the Fires!
> I think this is the most excited I have been, since the first fire, was on the NEWS.
> Now I am off to get ready, to do some visiting!
> 
> Happy Sunday, when you wake! ❤???? xoxoxo


Oh I hope so too Judi, keeping everything crossed that this will be enough to turn the tide of these terrible fires! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sweet dreams every one. I had a peaceful day. Harold was out and about checking out different cars. Oh my, is he having fun. I am so fortunate today as I believe my new med is really working. I took half the dose and still have a headache. Hoping I can get use to the med so it continues to work but does not give me a headache. Harold says he knows I am feeling better as I am cussing the way I use to when I was young. Amazingly if I speak in a normal voice he cannot hear me, if I whisper under my breath he can hear me. ????


I hope it continues to work and you continue to cuss when necessary!!! My husband doesn't hear me even when I scream at him, it gets very wearing.......!! :sm14: :sm19: :sm26:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> From me also, June, and in the meantime, keep doing your exercises, because you know they work! ???????? xoxoxo


Sadly Judi, I can only do the exercises when it doesn't hurt and then I forget because it doesn't hurt!! Way too fragile to exercise at the moment, remind me again when it's better!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June are you making this in all one colour, or will it be a blanket many colours? xoxoxo


I am making it in shades of blue, grey and white as it is for Jake. I got some baby cashmerino from china for a really silly price but it's lovely yarn!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> The Irish and Scottish languages have had some resurrection, since times of old. Quite a few of the Aboriginal languages are being resurrected also, and the young ones are being taught their groups' language! I would love to learn one of the languages, and probably the best one would be the language of the people, from my Home Territory, but I am not sure if non-Aboriginals are permitted to learn their languages; I will have to check it all out! I would love to be able to speak another language, or two, just to make things interesting! I suppose I could learn by self-learning, it should be easy enough!???????????? xoxoxo


I would think that would be quite an undertaking but if anyone can do it, you can!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. How did yesterday's dinner taste? Mine was a bit spicy. Oh well, it cleaned my sinuses.
> Having a hospital appointment today made me think I did not know what day of the week it was. Having an appointment on a Sunday would not be done over here.
> Enjoy your soak. Do you take your knitting along when you relax and soak?


I have never heard of Sunday appointments here either! Mr Barny must be very special!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There are so many programs I want to listen to on Hula, Prime, or Netflix. Many are from the U.K. other is from Australia. I cannot understand them and need to read closed caption. However, I really do not want to just watch t.v. I like to knit or read Paradise or do something else at the same time. Very frustrating for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish and Scottish[/quoote]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same. I have the new afghan for silent time and an easy garter stitch thing for watching TV or Netflix!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have never heard of Sunday appointments here either! Mr Barny must be very special!!!


Huh. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh I hope so too Judi, keeping everything crossed that this will be enough to turn the tide of these terrible fires! xxxx


From me, too, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> That is amazingly good news. I just cannot imagine the devastation in all of Australia. Even if a fires is not burning in one area the effect of the devastation will be felt over the entire nation.


You have that correctly, Jinx! When I looked outside yesterday morning, all we had was heavy cloud cover, but not the clouds I am used too. They were a dirty grey colour, but had a tinge of orange, simular to what we were seeing in the fire ravaged areas. Then later on in the day, I could smell something simular to somewhere that has had fire, but was now fully doused, what I call " dead smoke" aroma!

I have never known a time, that was equivalent to the last few weeks; with so much of this country, being covered in flames. Some of the fires had little twisters of flame, which caused the damage to be worse, than in previous fire history!
I hope it is a very long time (or never), before anything like this happens again


----------



## jinx

I know I have said this before, but it is very wearing on the person that cannot hear also. There are things others can do to help me understand them. Angel, Flo, and my Honeydoer are the only ones that do them. Look at me when they speak, mute the t.v. when speaking, talk a bit slower and try to speak very clearly. Use facial expressions and hand gestures if they may be helpful. In stores or on the phone I tell people I am hard of hearing. They shout one sentence and the next sentence is again very soft. Harold cannot hear low tones and I cannot hear high tones. We put all calls on speaker phone and he repeats what he knows I cannot hear and I repeat what he cannot hear.???????? Not all hearing loss can be helped with hearing aids. Mine can't, but maybe his could.
I also know how wearing it can be when someone else cannot hear. Harold's mother use to drive me crazy because she could not hear. Shouting did not help, however her hearing aids helped but she often did not wear them. 
I guess cussing is better than other things I could do. I suppose I will continue to do it to release pressure, but I also think that is another side effect of the drugs. This a.m. I do not have a headache.???????????? However things are a bit blurry. I will talk to doctor tomorrow. I will ask her for a lower dose capsule and only take it once a day instead of twice. ???? that will solve my problems.



London Girl said:


> I hope it continues to work and you continue to cuss when necessary!!! My husband doesn't hear me even when I scream at him, it gets very wearing.......!! :sm14: :sm19: :sm26:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I am making it in shades of blue, grey and white as it is for Jake. I got some baby cashmerino from china for a really silly price but it's lovely yarn!! xxxx


Now I really can't want to see it completed! would it be possible for you to send the Web address of the site you ordered from? I need to find somewhere, to buy good youn, at a much cheaper price than I have seen, on many other sites! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

The smoke will cause damage to those that smell it. I cannot be good for healthy lungs to breath smoke 24/7 and it certainly is bad for people with unhealthy lungs.



Xiang said:


> You have that correctly, Jinx! When I looked outside yesterday morning, all we had was heavy cloud cover, but not the clouds I am used too. They were a dirty grey colour, but had a tinge of orange, simular to what we were seeing in the fire ravaged areas. Then later on in the day, I could smell something simular to somewhere that has had fire, but was now fully doused, what I call " dead smoke" aroma!
> 
> I have never known a time, that was equivalent to the last few weeks; with so much of this country, being covered in flames. Some of the fires had little twisters of flame, which caused the damage to be worse, than in previous fire history!
> I hope it is a very long time (or never), before anything like this happens again


----------



## jinx

I am going to try speaking under my breath to him and see if he really could hear that better than my regular voice. I know there are tones he cannot hear. However, no matter what tone I use when I want him to do something goes unheard.????????



Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased the meds seem to be working. Not really amazing about Harold's hearing, DH is the same, deaf as a post when he wants to be but mutter under my breath and it's as clear as a bell to him. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Judi! xxxooo


Thank you! I just don't even know how to think, about all of the devastation, anymore, it is almost too much for anyone to take in! I have never even been near anything like all of those people, have been through xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, are you all ok? How are you today. Today John came up with Margaret to change a tube in the bathroom for me, because I can't reach it. Then he left. Marg and me just sat drinking coffee and tea for one and a half hours. It's ages since we've had a good laugh together and I've had a lovely day. She's just gone home now! I said she might as well stay the night. Haha. 

Our s and b starts tomorrow and I'll start knitting again for baby Allen. She has now got 10days to go...what excitement. It's taken years off her. I've been thinking. I could do with a handy man. I don't like keep asking John to put bulbs in for me. Although he certainly doesn't mind. They say they know that Albert would have done the same for Margaret. 

I had sweet and sour chicken healthy meal for lunch , very nice too. I'm going to see to my emails and go through the tv magazine, so I've nothing else to write. Have a good night and I love yawl. Xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Great news, I hope it's raining in NSW and Victoria. xx


So do I Jacki. I do know that they are expecting rain in those states, but they have also commented that the amount of rain they are expecting, won'tbe any where near enough to make a big difference. I just hope they are wrong, and the rains could be more like the Monsoon Rains! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-645607-1.html just seen this on the main forum


Fantastic. A lot of works gone into that. Well done


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am going to try speaking under my breath to him and see if he really could hear that better than my regular voice. I know there are tones he cannot hear. However, no matter what tone I use when I want him to do something goes unheard.????????


You've got to mutter things that you don't want him to hear, it's almost guaranteed he'll pick it up then. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I just had to post this very exciting Weather event, and I am hoping, foolishly probably, that the rest of Australia; especially those regions that are still burning, ???????????? We are getting some soaking RAIN, enough to actually leave the Earth damp enough, to know that it has rained. It is raining, as I write this note!
> I just hope that all areas that are desperately waiting, and hoping, that it will rain in their region, and help the fires to gain control of the Fires; if not thoroughly douse the Fires!
> I think this is the most excited I have been, since the first fire, was on the NEWS.
> Now I am off to get ready, to do some visiting!
> 
> Happy Sunday, when you wake! ❤???? xoxoxo


I feel so sorry for your poor people. Where would we start to build our lives up again after all this ? It's so sad. So sad.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> So do I Jacki. I do know that they are expecting rain in those states, but they have also commented that the amount of rain they are expecting, won'tbe any where near enough to make a big difference. I just hope they are wrong, and the rains could be more like the Monsoon Rains! xoxoxo


I see on our news that it's a bit cooler there today but they are expecting more heat and wind by the end of the week and that this could go on all next month and even into March. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I know I have said this before, but it is very wearing on the person that cannot hear also. There are things others can do to help me understand them. Angel, Flo, and my Honeydoer are the only ones that do them. Look at me when they speak, mute the t.v. when speaking, talk a bit slower and try to speak very clearly. Use facial expressions and hand gestures if they may be helpful. In stores or on the phone I tell people I am hard of hearing. They shout one sentence and the next sentence is again very soft. Harold cannot hear low tones and I cannot hear high tones. We put all calls on speaker phone and he repeats what he knows I cannot hear and I repeat what he cannot hear.???????? Not all hearing loss can be helped with hearing aids. Mine can't, but maybe his could.
> I also know how wearing it can be when someone else cannot hear. Harold's mother use to drive me crazy because she could not hear. Shouting did not help, however her hearing aids helped but she often did not wear them.
> I guess cussing is better than other things I could do. I suppose I will continue to do it to release pressure, but I also think that is another side effect of the drugs. This a.m. I do not have a headache.???????????? However things are a bit blurry. I will talk to doctor tomorrow. I will ask her for a lower dose capsule and only take it once a day instead of twice. ???? that will solve my problems.


I certainly hope your problems will be resolved. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Now I really can't want to see it completed! would it be possible for you to send the Web address of the site you ordered from? I need to find somewhere, to buy good youn, at a much cheaper price than I have seen, on many other sites! xoxoxo


It was from eBay, I will see if I can get the Web address!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, are you all ok? How are you today. Today John came up with Margaret to change a tube in the bathroom for me, because I can't reach it. Then he left. Marg and me just sat drinking coffee and tea for one and a half hours. It's ages since we've had a good laugh together and I've had a lovely day. She's just gone home now! I said she might as well stay the night. Haha.
> 
> Our s and b starts tomorrow and I'll start knitting again for baby Allen. She has now got 10days to go...what excitement. It's taken years off her. I've been thinking. I could do with a handy man. I don't like keep asking John to put bulbs in for me. Although he certainly doesn't mind. They say they know that Albert would have done the same for Margaret.
> 
> I had sweet and sour chicken healthy meal for lunch , very nice too. I'm going to see to my emails and go through the tv magazine, so I've nothing else to write. Have a good night and I love yawl. Xx


I looked up Rated People for a handy man. I have since got a builder, plumber, roofer and electrician via them and have never been let down. All the tradesmen have references that you can check out and lots of reviews!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> An interesting mixture that created the one and only Judi!!! xxxx :sm09:


very True! ????????????????❤????


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the recommendations. I purchased both the Starbucks house blend and the Colombian, plus cold brew in the fridge. I percolated the house brew this a.m. It is indeed better than Folger's. However, I still much prefer the brew from takeout. This will be a good substitute for when I cannot push Harold out the door to get me a cuppa. Thanks.☕ 


grandma susan said:


> I favour Starbucks coffee for my percolator, either house blend or Colombian. I also have cold Starbucks double espresso in my fridge. I also get tins of Costa cold latte for my fridge. Though not as nice I might sound wasteful but I very rarely go anywhere, drink or smoke, So I spoil myself with these. I've got some coffee instant, starts with an A that I keep in for Josephine and Rebecca. I get decaf for June. Josephine will tell you.


----------



## jinx

I have definitely found that to be true.


Barn-dweller said:


> You've got to mutter things that you don't want him to hear, it's almost guaranteed he'll pick it up then. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Good night and sweet dreams everyone. I will be heading of to bed soon. I go to bed very early. I have had a nice day. I am thankful for the nice conversation I had with my sister. I do not talk to her very often. I must remember to check in on her more often. She only lives 10 miles away from me.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Had a lovely time at DDs yesterday with all the family. Brought LM back here and we played board games for the evening. I was slaughtered at Cluedo, she even beat me at Scrabble, cos she invented words! And them demolished me at Monopoly. So basically she won everything!! It was a fun evening.

We are up and ready to go to Hobbycraft now with a HUGE shopping list.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a wonderful evening filled with a ton of wonderful memories.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Had a lovely time at DDs yesterday with all the family. Brought LM back here and we played board games for the evening. I was slaughtered at Cluedo, she even beat me at Scrabble, cos she invented words! And them demolished me at Monopoly. So basically she won everything!! It was a fun evening.
> 
> We are up and ready to go to Hobbycraft now with a HUGE shopping list.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Had a lovely time at DDs yesterday with all the family. Brought LM back here and we played board games for the evening. I was slaughtered at Cluedo, she even beat me at Scrabble, cos she invented words! And them demolished me at Monopoly. So basically she won everything!! It was a fun evening.
> 
> We are up and ready to go to Hobbycraft now with a HUGE shopping list.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Oh dear not the best of evenings for your ego, never mind today should be great fun, looking forward to seeing all the goodies you get today. Have you warned Hobbycraft you're en route. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly cloudy and breezy Norfolk. My alarm clock overslept this morning so had an extra hour in bed which was great but now all behind. Nothing planned for the day apart from getting dinner so will carry on with my shawl, getting near the end now so am getting bored with it but will plod on. Have a good a day as you can. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Just wondering why set an alarm to wake in the a.m.? I would never disturb my sleep without an important reason. Of course, my poor sleep schedule does not compare to your rather normal schedule.
Hoping today is a good day for you filled with a wonderful surprise.????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy and breezy Norfolk. My alarm clock overslept this morning so had an extra hour in bed which was great but now all behind. Nothing planned for the day apart from getting dinner so will carry on with my shawl, getting near the end now so am getting bored with it but will plod on. Have a good a day as you can. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Just wondering why set an alarm to wake in the a.m.? I would never disturb my sleep without an important reason. Of course, my poor sleep schedule does not compare to your rather normal schedule.
> Hoping today is a good day for you filled with a wonderful surprise.????????


I don't have to set an alarm as such, he sleeps next to me and is usually up and about before 8 but today he overslept which gave me some extra time. One up all up in this house. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We are white again. We had about 2" of snow overnight and now the temperature has gone up and we have ice on the satellite dish. I'm watching Breakfast TV on my iPad on my "Chicken TV" app. (The app for the satellite on the iPad has a chicken on it)
We did the bi-weekly grocery run to Costco. It was a light run. I couldn't get Bella-kitty's kibbles so I will have to get those in Whitby. 
I went to the LYS and several of us were knitting the Cozy Eve shawl. I'm into the second section now. I don't need any more shawls or scarves, but I like the shared project. The company actually gets me to finish something. My Shifty sweater is suffering the loss. I only need to do the ribs and bind off.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't have to set an alarm as such, he sleeps next to me and is usually up and about before 8 but today he overslept which gave me some extra time. One up all up in this house. xx :sm16:


Not in this house. A cannon could go off and I would be the only one awake.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy and breezy Norfolk. My alarm clock overslept this morning so had an extra hour in bed which was great but now all behind. Nothing planned for the day apart from getting dinner so will carry on with my shawl, getting near the end now so am getting bored with it but will plod on. Have a good a day as you can. xx


It's good that you didn't have a morning appointment. 
You'll feel all caught up soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Had a lovely time at DDs yesterday with all the family. Brought LM back here and we played board games for the evening. I was slaughtered at Cluedo, she even beat me at Scrabble, cos she invented words! And them demolished me at Monopoly. So basically she won everything!! It was a fun evening.
> 
> We are up and ready to go to Hobbycraft now with a HUGE shopping list.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Happy Monday.
I hope Hobbycraft has enough inventory for you!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone. I will be heading of to bed soon. I go to bed very early. I have had a nice day. I am thankful for the nice conversation I had with my sister. I do not talk to her very often. I must remember to check in on her more often. She only lives 10 miles away from me.


I don't remember to talk to my sister often enough.
Do you get to visit your sister?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I purchased both the Starbucks house blend and the Colombian, plus cold brew in the fridge. I percolated the house brew this a.m. It is indeed better than Folger's. However, I still much prefer the brew from takeout. This will be a good substitute for when I cannot push Harold out the door to get me a cuppa. Thanks.☕


Where do you get your take-out coffee? Sometimes they will sell product for home production.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I looked up Rated People for a handy man. I have since got a builder, plumber, roofer and electrician via them and have never been let down. All the tradesmen have references that you can check out and lots of reviews!!


I don't let anyone into the house without checking their reviews first. 
Mum, on the other hand, .... :sm19:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Had a lovely time at DDs yesterday with all the family. Brought LM back here and we played board games for the evening. I was slaughtered at Cluedo, she even beat me at Scrabble, cos she invented words! And them demolished me at Monopoly. So basically she won everything!! It was a fun evening.
> 
> We are up and ready to go to Hobbycraft now with a HUGE shopping list.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Have a wonderful time at Hobbycraft!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We are white again. We had about 2" of snow overnight and now the temperature has gone up and we have ice on the satellite dish. I'm watching Breakfast TV on my iPad on my "Chicken TV" app. (The app for the satellite on the iPad has a chicken on it)
> We did the bi-weekly grocery run to Costco. It was a light run. I couldn't get Bella-kitty's kibbles so I will have to get those in Whitby.
> I went to the LYS and several of us were knitting the Cozy Eve shawl. I'm into the second section now. I don't need any more shawls or scarves, but I like the shared project. The company actually gets me to finish something. My Shifty sweater is suffering the loss. I only need to do the ribs and bind off.


That's nice, love the yarn!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You've got to mutter things that you don't want him to hear, it's almost guaranteed he'll pick it up then. xx :sm23:


I swear mum hears better from the next room. When DD and I are talking in the kitchen and she is in the family room and can't see us to read lips, she still manages to hear what we are saying. When she is in the same room, she can't hear unless she is reading lips. And this is with her hearing aids in. I don't think they do much. Although they do help when she is out. Especially when there are people talking all around her.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> So do I Jacki. I do know that they are expecting rain in those states, but they have also commented that the amount of rain they are expecting, won'tbe any where near enough to make a big difference. I just hope they are wrong, and the rains could be more like the Monsoon Rains! xoxoxo


I hope the temperatures also continue to cool so the firefighters can work easier to put out the fires.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I don't remember to talk to my sister often enough.
> Do you get to visit your sister?


I'm the same, we email each other and I visit her once a year for a few days, she lives down at the coast, about a 3 hour drive away. She's off on holiday - again - very soon, I should ring her and wish her well!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, are you all ok? How are you today. Today John came up with Margaret to change a tube in the bathroom for me, because I can't reach it. Then he left. Marg and me just sat drinking coffee and tea for one and a half hours. It's ages since we've had a good laugh together and I've had a lovely day. She's just gone home now! I said she might as well stay the night. Haha.
> 
> Our s and b starts tomorrow and I'll start knitting again for baby Allen. She has now got 10days to go...what excitement. It's taken years off her. I've been thinking. I could do with a handy man. I don't like keep asking John to put bulbs in for me. Although he certainly doesn't mind. They say they know that Albert would have done the same for Margaret.
> 
> I had sweet and sour chicken healthy meal for lunch , very nice too. I'm going to see to my emails and go through the tv magazine, so I've nothing else to write. Have a good night and I love yawl. Xx


We have a Rent-A-Son company here. Nice young men come and do whatever you need. Even changing bulbs and pulling throw rugs outside for cleaning. We haven't had to use them yet. Usually the 3 of us can figure out how to finesse the work (Brains over muscles, right), but I know one of mum's friends calls them often.
It's nice that you had a good afternoon catching up.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, my lovelies!! Brightish here at the moment but we're threatened with heavy rain later. Lovely to think that I don't have to go to the shop today and I've had no desperate phone calls begging for help! They had plenty of notice that I was going and if they haven't filled my place, that's their look out. Miriam is a bit put out with me, I think she enjoyed the chats we had up there but we are going out for the day on Thursday so we can catch up then.

I have done the worst bit of my square and I'm using a chart!! Hopefully will finish it this morning and get it blocked for apicture, have really enjoyed the challenge!!

Have a great one everybody, sending you all lots and lots of love and hugs! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am going to try speaking under my breath to him and see if he really could hear that better than my regular voice. I know there are tones he cannot hear. However, no matter what tone I use when I want him to do something goes unheard.????????


Are you sure it's not selective hearing?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I swear mum hears better from the next room. When DD and I are talking in the kitchen and she is in the family room and can't see us to read lips, she still manages to hear what we are saying. When she is in the same room, she can't hear unless she is reading lips. And this is with her hearing aids in. I don't think they do much. Although they do help when she is out. Especially when there are people talking all around her.


I just wish my DH would give hearing aids a try!! I may have mentioned that he was offered a free, quality pair when I worked in Specsavers hearcare department but he declined, wouldn't even have a test. If he had a test and they said he couldn't be helped, I'd have a lot more patience and sympathy!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have a Rent-A-Son company here. Nice young men come and do whatever you need. Even changing bulbs and pulling throw rugs outside for cleaning. We haven't had to use them yet. Usually the 3 of us can figure out how to finesse the work (Brains over muscles, right), but I know one of mum's friends calls them often.
> It's nice that you had a good afternoon catching up.


What a great idea!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I know I have said this before, but it is very wearing on the person that cannot hear also. There are things others can do to help me understand them. Angel, Flo, and my Honeydoer are the only ones that do them. Look at me when they speak, mute the t.v. when speaking, talk a bit slower and try to speak very clearly. Use facial expressions and hand gestures if they may be helpful. In stores or on the phone I tell people I am hard of hearing. They shout one sentence and the next sentence is again very soft. Harold cannot hear low tones and I cannot hear high tones. We put all calls on speaker phone and he repeats what he knows I cannot hear and I repeat what he cannot hear.???????? Not all hearing loss can be helped with hearing aids. Mine can't, but maybe his could.
> I also know how wearing it can be when someone else cannot hear. Harold's mother use to drive me crazy because she could not hear. Shouting did not help, however her hearing aids helped but she often did not wear them.
> I guess cussing is better than other things I could do. I suppose I will continue to do it to release pressure, but I also think that is another side effect of the drugs. This a.m. I do not have a headache.???????????? However things are a bit blurry. I will talk to doctor tomorrow. I will ask her for a lower dose capsule and only take it once a day instead of twice. ???? that will solve my problems.


Maybe doctor can suggest another drug that doesn't have the headache side effect, but still does what you need.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy and breezy Norfolk. My alarm clock overslept this morning so had an extra hour in bed which was great but now all behind. Nothing planned for the day apart from getting dinner so will carry on with my shawl, getting near the end now so am getting bored with it but will plod on. Have a good a day as you can. xx





jinx said:


> Morning. Just wondering why set an alarm to wake in the a.m.? I would never disturb my sleep without an important reason. Of course, my poor sleep schedule does not compare to your rather normal schedule.
> Hoping today is a good day for you filled with a wonderful surprise.????????


I'm with you Jinx, I had to spend far too many days, and nights, controlled by an alarm clock; so now my darling DH is my resident alarm, and wakes me much more gently, than an alarm clock; when I have an appointment or a group that I go to; otherwise he leaves me to wake when I am ready! So sometimes I might sleep most of the day, especially if I haven't been able to sleep at night. At the moment, I have some difficulty with laying flat, which is how I like to sleep, so I have to wait, until my eyes won't stay open, before going to bed, then I might sleep for an hour or 2, or if I am really fortunate, I might get 6 hours sleep, and that is why he leaves me to sleep! 
At other times, if I am not having trouble getting to sleep, then I am having great problems staying awake, and ean be awake for up to 76 hours at a time, but once I get to sleep, I will gradually catch up on my lost sleep! So it is abit like swings & roundabouts, as for as sleeping goes for me! So tonight I am up, until I get tired; so I might even catch up with all the posts! I might ever get some knitting done! ❤❣ xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You have that correctly, Jinx! When I looked outside yesterday morning, all we had was heavy cloud cover, but not the clouds I am used too. They were a dirty grey colour, but had a tinge of orange, simular to what we were seeing in the fire ravaged areas. Then later on in the day, I could smell something simular to somewhere that has had fire, but was now fully doused, what I call " dead smoke" aroma!
> 
> I have never known a time, that was equivalent to the last few weeks; with so much of this country, being covered in flames. Some of the fires had little twisters of flame, which caused the damage to be worse, than in previous fire history!
> I hope it is a very long time (or never), before anything like this happens again


The Canadians from Fort McMurray understand. We all saw the videos of the city trying to get out of the one available highway and the way that the fire moved around and over the cars almost like it was alive.
We had smoke smell from those fires and they were a LOT farther away than you are from the Australian fires. Stay inside if you can and breathe through a filter if you need to go out.
Unfortunately fires, floods and extreme weather are more common these days.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I have never heard of Sunday appointments here either! Mr Barny must be very special!!!


We don't have Saturday or Sunday appointments and not many late afternoon appointments either. If they were available, those appointments would all be filled.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am happy that you are enjoying a mild day today, We have had almost continuous rain, beginning sometime though the night, and it is a good soaking type of rain; as opposed to a short torrential rain, that only lasts about an hour or so, with not benefit to anywhere. I am still hoping that Kangaroo Island, the Eastern States, and anywhere else in Australia, that needs about a weeks worth of rain, so that the fires can be stopped, and the victims of the fires can begin to rebuild their lives!
> Happy Sunday to all of you!
> I will be getting back to my knitting, so that I can get Miss 11's jacket finished, so that I can get onto something else! I think I will also begin some serious square weaving, to prepare to construct a few more blankets for the DGD's, as I still have 2, or 3, mere kid blankets, then I will probably just keep making blankets, for the caravan, and for in our home also, for when we have the children, or other people, come for a night, or more! As I have a few books ???? with sample patterns, I will have quite a bit of fun, chosing which patterns to use, and putting different squares together, to make each blanket unique! So I will now need to pull myself together, and finish the jacket! ???????????? xoxoxo


Welcome rain.
Have fun with the weaving and the blanket making.
The nice thing about blankets, you don't have to worry about gauge.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I just wish my DH would give hearing aids a try!! I may have mentioned that he was offered a free, quality pair when I worked in Specsavers hearcare department but he declined, wouldn't even have a test. If he had a test and they said he couldn't be helped, I'd have a lot more patience and sympathy!!!


It took a long time for mum to be convinced to go get her hearing tested. It was finally a nice looking young male audiologist that convinced her to get her hearing tested. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and brush the snow off the chunky car.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We are white again. We had about 2" of snow overnight and now the temperature has gone up and we have ice on the satellite dish. I'm watching Breakfast TV on my iPad on my "Chicken TV" app. (The app for the satellite on the iPad has a chicken on it)
> We did the bi-weekly grocery run to Costco. It was a light run. I couldn't get Bella-kitty's kibbles so I will have to get those in Whitby.
> I went to the LYS and several of us were knitting the Cozy Eve shawl. I'm into the second section now. I don't need any more shawls or scarves, but I like the shared project. The company actually gets me to finish something. My Shifty sweater is suffering the loss. I only need to do the ribs and bind off.


That is looking very nice, is that the Cozy the Shawl, or isit the Shifty Sweater? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Not in this house. A cannon could go off and I would be the only one awake.


Sometimes I only need to hear the smallest of sounds, and I am wide awake, and on other occasions, I will sleep through the loudest of Thunder Storms, and even the Army Training, when they are training with their Artillery, light and heavy, and the sounds travel extremely well over water, and the explosions can be quite loud! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Had a lovely time at DDs yesterday with all the family. Brought LM back here and we played board games for the evening. I was slaughtered at Cluedo, she even beat me at Scrabble, cos she invented words! And them demolished me at Monopoly. So basically she won everything!! It was a fun evening.
> 
> We are up and ready to go to Hobbycraft now with a HUGE shopping list.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx





nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday.
> I hope Hobbycraft has enough inventory for you!


Seems that you have had a very shattering evening ????????, being defeated multiple times by LM! ???????? Oh well, grandchildren need to be encouraged sometimes, but be sure that you continue to win at something, on some occasions! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the temperatures also continue to cool so the firefighters can work easier to put out the fires.


Our temperatures range from 19°c to 53°c, the higher temperatures are a rarity, after a few days of the high temps, we will get a few days of cooler weather; but I do agree with you, that the temps will reduce into Or regular Autumn and Winter Temps, although they have been higher than the regular temps of those times! What our entire country needs, is the regular rainfall amounts, for each of our Seasons; and then add about 30ml to 1OOml, but over a time frame, that would cancel out the threat of flooding! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I don't remember to talk to my sister often enough.
> Do you get to visit your sister?





London Girl said:


> I'm the same, we email each other and I visit her once a year for a few days, she lives down at the coast, about a 3 hour drive away. She's off on holiday - again - very soon, I should ring her and wish her well!!!


I try to chat with both of my remaining Sisters, at least once a month; but before I call them I will text them. They are both quite busy, one with University Studies, and my older sister has quite a busy life, doing one thing or another; so I don't like to contact them when they are in the middle of something, so then I want for them to text me back, or just call me! I don't get to see them very often! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Oh, I understand. I was up last night before Harold went to bed. I had a stretch of sleeping better then the hours of sunlight lessened and nights got longer and my sleeping pattern went to heck again.
Oh well, I am thankful I get 4 hours of restful slumber. ????????????


Barn-dweller said:


> I don't have to set an alarm as such, he sleeps next to me and is usually up and about before 8 but today he overslept which gave me some extra time. One up all up in this house. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

I can visit them, but seldom do. We were to get together on Thanksgiving at my sons house, but Harold got sick and ended up in the hospital. So, I missed seeing her then. Must call and set up a get together. I wrote that on my list of things to do today. 


nitz8catz said:


> I don't remember to talk to my sister often enough.
> Do you get to visit your sister?


----------



## jinx

I do not think so . I get a deep long sigh any time he wishes he could use selective hearing. I do not like it though when I am speaking and he does not take his eyes off the screen or his hand off the mouse/remote.


nitz8catz said:


> Are you sure it's not selective hearing?


----------



## jinx

That is a good thought. However this is the second choice as the first choice caused a bunch of nasty side effects. I am taking one capsule every 18 hours and thankfully do not have a headache. Recommended to take two a day. Doctor had said it was okay to take one pill a day. If it was a breakable pill I would take half a pill. Calling today and asking for a prescription for the smaller dose.
I better write that on my list of things to do today.



nitz8catz said:


> Maybe doctor can suggest another drug that doesn't have the headache side effect, but still does what you need.


----------



## jinx

McDonald's. I have their coffee at home. With the percolator I brew the coffee, let it sit until the percolator is cold, and brew it through again. The coffee makers are make to work so quickly that the water hardly gets a chance to meet with the coffee grounds. Running it through twice gives it much more flavor. Have to let percolator cool in between as it will not reperk if it is hot. 


nitz8catz said:


> Where do you get your take-out coffee? Sometimes they will sell product for home production.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am going to try speaking under my breath to him and see if he really could hear that better than my regular voice. I know there are tones he cannot hear. However, no matter what tone I use when I want him to do something goes unheard.????????





nitz8catz said:


> I swear mum hears better from the next room. When DD and I are talking in the kitchen and she is in the family room and can't see us to read lips, she still manages to hear what we are saying. When she is in the same room, she can't hear unless she is reading lips. And this is with her hearing aids in. I don't think they do much. Although they do help when she is out. Especially when there are people talking all around her.





London Girl said:


> I just wish my DH would give hearing aids a try!! I may have mentioned that he was offered a free, quality pair when I worked in Specsavers hearcare department but he declined, wouldn't even have a test. If he had a test and they said he couldn't be helped, I'd have a lot more patience and sympathy!!!


Jinx, give the "speaking under your breath", a trial period of time; just to see If he can hear you! Perhaps he can hear your voice much easier, when it is under your breath, your voice might be at a lower Pitch, which he can hear much easier, than your regular volume of voice! ???????? xoxoxo

Mav, my FIL was apparently deaf, but when he was not even inside the house, he was able to hear almost anything, that was not said directly to him, but the pitch of my voice is deeper than most people! He was outside of the kitchen window, which doesn't open, and I had spoken to him before he went outside, but for some reason, or other, he didn't hear my comment; but when I commented to those shell inside that he was " deaf as a door post"; and he commented back to me!???????? xoxoxo

Oh June, I wish someone would offer me a free pair of quality hearing aides, I would have accepted immediately! ????❤ xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I have 4 sets of hearing aids. All of them have settings for when at home, in a crowd, watching t.v., and I forget what the other one is. No matter which setting I chose on any hearing aid I still could not hear. Hearing aids made it worse as it was like sticking a finger in my ear and plugging it so I could not hear. I have to be thankful I can hear at all.



nitz8catz said:


> I swear mum hears better from the next room. When DD and I are talking in the kitchen and she is in the family room and can't see us to read lips, she still manages to hear what we are saying. When she is in the same room, she can't hear unless she is reading lips. And this is with her hearing aids in. I don't think they do much. Although they do help when she is out. Especially when there are people talking all around her.


----------



## Xiang

I are going to do a bit of a catch up now, so have a great day, whatever you might be doing! ????❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have a Rent-A-Son company here. Nice young men come and do whatever you need. Even changing bulbs and pulling throw rugs outside for cleaning. We haven't had to use them yet. Usually the 3 of us can figure out how to finesse the work (Brains over muscles, right), but I know one of mum's friends calls them often.
> It's nice that you had a good afternoon catching up.





London Girl said:


> What a great idea!


That would be a brilliant idea, did these young men come up with the idea themselves? Perhaps after identifying a need, for the elderly people within their own families! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You've got to mutter things that you don't want him to hear, it's almost guaranteed he'll pick it up then. xx :sm23:


???????????? That is just so true! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Had a lovely time at DDs yesterday with all the family. Brought LM back here and we played board games for the evening. I was slaughtered at Cluedo, she even beat me at Scrabble, cos she invented words! And them demolished me at Monopoly. So basically she won everything!! It was a fun evening.
> 
> We are up and ready to go to Hobbycraft now with a HUGE shopping list.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Fun day and enjoy your Hobbycraft shopping! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We are white again. We had about 2" of snow overnight and now the temperature has gone up and we have ice on the satellite dish. I'm watching Breakfast TV on my iPad on my "Chicken TV" app. (The app for the satellite on the iPad has a chicken on it)
> We did the bi-weekly grocery run to Costco. It was a light run. I couldn't get Bella-kitty's kibbles so I will have to get those in Whitby.
> I went to the LYS and several of us were knitting the Cozy Eve shawl. I'm into the second section now. I don't need any more shawls or scarves, but I like the shared project. The company actually gets me to finish something. My Shifty sweater is suffering the loss. I only need to do the ribs and bind off.


I like the looks of that one so far. Yes, I'm the same -- definitely don't need any more shawls, but group projects are fun so I keep doing them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I don't remember to talk to my sister often enough.
> Do you get to visit your sister?


I'm the same with my sisters and brothers. I just don't make the time to chat with them. xxxooo :sm03:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the temperatures also continue to cool so the firefighters can work easier to put out the fires.


Me, too. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It's only 8 o'clock and the fireworks have started already, could be a noisy night. xx :sm16: :sm24:


We didn't get any. Or I didn't hear them!


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> YES!!! I get annoyed when I'm out with son and the waitress focuses on him figuring he will be the tipper. Few times I didn't even get asked if I wanted my soda refilled. Funny ...I'm the tipper.


or not! I wouldn't have.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, my lovelies!! Brightish here at the moment but we're threatened with heavy rain later. Lovely to think that I don't have to go to the shop today and I've had no desperate phone calls begging for help! They had plenty of notice that I was going and if they haven't filled my place, that's their look out. Miriam is a bit put out with me, I think she enjoyed the chats we had up there but we are going out for the day on Thursday so we can catch up then.
> 
> I have done the worst bit of my square and I'm using a chart!! Hopefully will finish it this morning and get it blocked for apicture, have really enjoyed the challenge!!
> 
> Have a great one everybody, sending you all lots and lots of love and hugs! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Looking forward to seeing your finished square. Don't blame you a bit for not missing going to your job this afternoon. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Kelly and Ryan said "New" but were repeats with a "previously recorded" note on the screen. Same with The View.


They always say new when it's the first time on that channel. Very annoying.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and brush the snow off the chunky car.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels today, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's starting to get very windy here, and rain is forecast tomorrow, I wish we could pass it on to Australia. It must be terrible for those poor people. Just where do you start to live again after all this.

Anyway...I've been to s and b and I've finished the left front of baby Allens coat.ive done today something I haven't done for a few years! I did a cryptic crossword, and didn't expect to do it all but I did...I suspect it might not have been too difficult. Marilyn, who sits. With Margaret and me at s and b had a daughter who's baby is due too. Margs is 15th January and Marilyn's is 15th of February. So it's baby, baby, baby. I don't mind, it's quite interesting. According to Marilyn she has been asked to go in the birthing pool with her daughter and her husband. I'd rather have fish and chips to be honest, but then who am I?????

Josephine...I hope you enjoyed hobbycraft with LM and I'm sure she found something she liked, bet you did too. 

Rebecca, ..hope you are back at work all safe and sound. The first day is always bad, then it just goes downhill to the next holidays.xx

Well..that's my lot today. So just to tell you that Angela has been on watts app and says jens husband (Satan) is back on the scene. So they are expecting trouble. I'll keep you informed. Love yawl xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I purchased both the Starbucks house blend and the Colombian, plus cold brew in the fridge. I percolated the house brew this a.m. It is indeed better than Folger's. However, I still much prefer the brew from takeout. This will be a good substitute for when I cannot push Harold out the door to get me a cuppa. Thanks.☕


I'm glad I could help you. There's nothing quite like the real thing from Starbucks in the shop but doing it yourself isn't too bad.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> or not! I wouldn't have.


Hello Janet, good to hear from you! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Looking forward to seeing your finished square. Don't blame you a bit for not missing going to your job this afternoon. xxxooo


Your wish is my command dear! Have to say I'm pretty chuffed with this, first time doing flat Magic Loop, I used a chart, which I never do AND it looks more or less as it should! Yay me!!!! Xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Your wish is my command dear! Have to say I'm pretty chuffed with this, first time doing flat Magic Loop, I used a chart, which I never do AND it looks more or less as it should! Yay me!!!! Xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It's wonderful and well done accomplishing all those firsts!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's wonderful and well done accomplishing all those firsts!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I am going to look for the next one to do!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

YAY you is right. Fantastically beautiful! I do not know how many times I have read that when knitters try new things they are not as hard as they thought they were. You did a terrific job it looks great.


London Girl said:


> Your wish is my command dear! Have to say I'm pretty chuffed with this, first time doing flat Magic Loop, I used a chart, which I never do AND it looks more or less as it should! Yay me!!!! Xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> YAY you is right. Fantastically beautiful! I do not know how many times I have read that when knitters try new things they are not as hard as they thought they were. You did a terrific job it looks great.


Thank you jinx, your enthusiasm means a lot!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Your wish is my command dear! Have to say I'm pretty chuffed with this, first time doing flat Magic Loop, I used a chart, which I never do AND it looks more or less as it should! Yay me!!!! Xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Well done, love the pattern and gorgeous colour. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, love the pattern and gorgeous colour. xxxx


Thank you, you are too kind, that picture is spot on for the colour, a really bright blue!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you jinx, your enthusiasm means a lot!! xx


That looks as though it needs some concentration and lots of counting. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That looks as though it needs some concentration and lots of counting. xxxx


... and markers and lifelines!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Your wish is my command dear! Have to say I'm pretty chuffed with this, first time doing flat Magic Loop, I used a chart, which I never do AND it looks more or less as it should! Yay me!!!! Xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Very pretty and interesting.


----------



## jinx

That looks like fun. Now do not scare yourself and think it will be problematic to knit. You can do it easily if you trust yourself.


London Girl said:
 

> Thank you jinx, your enthusiasm means a lot!! xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Your wish is my command dear! Have to say I'm pretty chuffed with this, first time doing flat Magic Loop, I used a chart, which I never do AND it looks more or less as it should! Yay me!!!! Xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That is great, well done you


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That looks like fun. Now do not scare yourself and think it will be problematic to knit. You can do it easily if you trust yourself.


I'll give it my best shot, thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That is great, well done you


Thank you, I feel empowered!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I feel empowered!! :sm23: xxxx


Ha ha, Wonderwoman. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I am watching Anne with an E. I am enjoying it immensely. I cannot understand how anyone can binge watch a series. If I watch one episode I am ready to get up do something else. My subscription on Netflix runs out January 10 and I will have to renew as I want to watch all the episodes. I am thankful for the streaming service that bring enjoyment into my home on these cold, dark, bleak, days.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am watching Anne with an E. I am enjoying it immensely. I cannot understand how anyone can binge watch a series. If I watch one episode I am ready to get up do something else. My subscription on Netflix runs out January 10 and I will have to renew as I want to watch all the episodes. I am thankful for the streaming service that bring enjoyment into my home on these cold, dark, bleak, days.


It's good to have a window on another world! When Josephine and I went to Nova Scotia, we visited Green Gables, it was a lovely day and made me want to read the book but I settled for Netflix instead! I will only watch more than one episode of anything if I have a piece of knitting that I want to continue with!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, have escaped from the kitchen after catching up here will have to find something else to knit. Finished my shawl last night so it will be added to the hundreds of others that need blocking. Nothing else planned for the day, Knit and Natter starts again tomorrow so need to find something easy to take down there. Have a nice day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, have escaped from the kitchen after catching up here will have to find something else to knit. Finished my shawl last night so it will be added to the hundreds of others that need blocking. Nothing else planned for the day, Knit and Natter starts again tomorrow so need to find something easy to take down there. Have a nice day. xx


Good morning, Jacky!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an undecided, weather-wise, London!

Off to the cinema later, today we are seeing Jojo Rabbit. I don't think it is about a rabbit! Review later!

Going to start my second square now, catch you all later, lots of love and have a good one, whatever you are doing!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning, Jacky!! xxxx


Morning June. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided, weather-wise, London!
> 
> Off to the cinema later, today we are seeing Jojo Rabbit. I don't think it is about a rabbit! Review later!
> 
> Going to start my second square now, catch you all later, lots of love and have a good one, whatever you are doing!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


It's having rave reviews, hope it live up to the hype. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Your movie sounds like it has a very interesting plot. It is liked by 92%. I believe you will have an enjoyable day. Hope your square is coming along nicely. 
Happy Taco Tuesday.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided, weather-wise, London!
> 
> Off to the cinema later, today we are seeing Jojo Rabbit. I don't think it is about a rabbit! Review later!
> 
> Going to start second square now, catch you all later, lots of love and have a good one, whatever you are doing!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fab day with LM yesterday. Se was surprised how big Hobbycraft was and we spent a long time just looking at everything. We them went back to buy her her own sewing box and fill it with pins, needles, scissors etc. She also bought a little pug cross stitch kit. We decided to come home and go through my stash of material and make a beanbag stand for our phones. This involved working out the pattern and getting it all cut out. She thorough enjoyed it and we nearly got it finished before it as time to take her home. It was a really lovely day and now she wants to go to the big Hobbycraft in Staines on Thames (there are 2 floors there) and see what more they have.

Just to confuse Jinx we re going to the supermarket today and then having fish and chips.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. What's for supper today. Yesterday I made pork chops with gravy and pasta. Harold said it tasted great. Surprisingly as it was on keep warm for 4 hours as he was that late getting home. 
Hope your day is great with lots of smiles and laughter. ????????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, have escaped from the kitchen after catching up here will have to find something else to knit. Finished my shawl last night so it will be added to the hundreds of others that need blocking. Nothing else planned for the day, Knit and Natter starts again tomorrow so need to find something easy to take down there. Have a nice day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fab day with LM yesterday. Se was surprised how big Hobbycraft was and we spent a long time just looking at everything. We them went back to buy her her own sewing box and fill it with pins, needles, scissors etc. She also bought a little pug cross stitch kit. We decided to come home and go through my stash of material and make a beanbag stand for our phones. This involved working out the pattern and getting it all cut out. She thorough enjoyed it and we nearly got it finished before it as time to take her home. It was a really lovely day and now she wants to go to the big Hobbycraft in Staines on Thames (there are 2 floors there) and see what more they have.
> 
> Just to confuse Jinx we re going to the supermarket today and then having fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


A great day then, sounds as though she might have to bug.

Some questions for you, absolutely nothing to do with craft, have you had swordfish? What's it like? And how do you cook it? DH got some when he was shopping and now I haven't a clue what to do with it. Thanks. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. What's for supper today. Yesterday I made pork chops with gravy and pasta. Harold said it tasted great. Surprisingly as it was on keep warm for 4 hours as he was that late getting home.
> Hope your day is great with lots of smiles and laughter. ????????????


Your pork sounds great but DH doesn't like pasta so no go here. I've just made a curry from the last of the lamb from Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Two episodes sound reasonable. I always have knitting on my lap when watching t.v. It has to be all knit stitches as that is all I can do without watching my stitches. I have to read the closed caption especially if actors have an accent different than mine. I just love Matthew. He is such a dear man.
????????


London Girl said:


> It's good to have a window on another world! When Josephine and I went to Nova Scotia, we visited Green Gables, it was a lovely day and made me want to read the book but I settled for Netflix instead! I will only watch more than one episode of anything if I have a piece of knitting that I want to continue with!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> A great day then, sounds as though she might have to bug.
> 
> Some questions for you, absolutely nothing to do with craft, have you had swordfish? What's it like? And how do you cook it? DH got some when he was shopping and now I haven't a clue what to do with it. Thanks. xx


She certainly does have the bug. She's not really into knitting or crochet but love her sewing. I was amazed that she worked out the pattern for the phone stand from a small diagram on Pinterest. She also choose not to buy new material but use what we had at time. I also think it was good for her being away from her brother as she tends to live in his shadow. She has now found something she can do that he can't.

Regarding swordfish. I love it. It has a meaty texture and quite a distinctive flavour. I tend to either grill it or lightly fry it for a fe minutes on either side. It really doesn't need much added to it perhaps just a squeeze of lemon juice. Hope you enjoy it. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fab day with LM yesterday. Se was surprised how big Hobbycraft was and we spent a long time just looking at everything. We them went back to buy her her own sewing box and fill it with pins, needles, scissors etc. She also bought a little pug cross stitch kit. We decided to come home and go through my stash of material and make a beanbag stand for our phones. This involved working out the pattern and getting it all cut out. She thorough enjoyed it and we nearly got it finished before it as time to take her home. It was a really lovely day and now she wants to go to the big Hobbycraft in Staines on Thames (there are 2 floors there) and see what more they have.
> 
> Just to confuse Jinx we re going to the supermarket today and then having fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Glad you both had a good time, it must have been lovely to be just the two of you, apart from all the fun at Hobbycraft!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. What's for supper today. Yesterday I made pork chops with gravy and pasta. Harold said it tasted great. Surprisingly as it was on keep warm for 4 hours as he was that late getting home.
> Hope your day is great with lots of smiles and laughter. ????????????


Last night, I made pasta with a cooked salmon fillet, broccoli and cauliflower, all bound together with the tiniest amount of mayo, it was absolutely delish and didn't break the calorie bank!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We had lake effect snow flurries and high winds yesterday. The wind drove most of the snow away. Now we get cold for a couple of days again.
I got 6 hours sleep last night and feel more tired than I did yesterday when I got 4 hours sleep. It will be a caffeine day today.
Yesterday the traffic was all back after the Christmas/New Year holidays. I had lots of company on the road.
I got an email that the Craft lunch at work has been moved to today instead of Thursday due to lack of room booking. Not a problem. I have a sandwich for a quick lunch and am taking my latest crochet and knitting project with me. Only having an hour is a little tough, but they are a nice group.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Glad you both had a good time, it must have been lovely to be just the two of you, apart from all the fun at Hobbycraft!! xxxx


It really was. She has quite a few ideas of things she wants to make and has been looking at some of my Simplicity patterns and found a top and a skirt she might make for the summer. She has a textiles exam this morning so she did all her revision on Sunday evening and I think she has a good understanding of textile types and equipment. Sje loved using my big sewing machine and I am going to get my little Elna fixed so she can use that too.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Last night, I made pasta with a cooked salmon fillet, broccoli and cauliflower, all bound together with the tiniest amount of mayo, it was absolutely delish and didn't break the calorie bank!!!


Sounds yummy. You could use orange and lemon juice instead of the mayo. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Last night, I made pasta with a cooked salmon fillet, broccoli and cauliflower, all bound together with the tiniest amount of mayo, it was absolutely delish and didn't break the calorie bank!!!


That sounds yummy. I had chicken shwarma made from the leftover chicken from a roast chicken I made on the weekend. It was served with seasoned couscous and a greek salad. Chicken shwarma is one of DD and my favourites.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We had lake effect snow flurries and high winds yesterday. The wind drove most of the snow away. Now we get cold for a couple of days again.
> I got 6 hours sleep last night and feel more tired than I did yesterday when I got 4 hours sleep. It will be a caffeine day today.
> Yesterday the traffic was all back after the Christmas/New Year holidays. I had lots of company on the road.
> I got an email that the Craft lunch at work has been moved to today instead of Thursday due to lack of room booking. Not a problem. I have a sandwich for a quick lunch and am taking my latest crochet and knitting project with me. Only having an hour is a little tough, but they are a nice group.


Glad you are enjoying your work knitting group. Keep safe on the roads. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to get my phone stand finished. Catch you later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> She certainly does have the bug. She's not really into knitting or crochet but love her sewing. I was amazed that she worked out the pattern for the phone stand from a small diagram on Pinterest. She also choose not to buy new material but use what we had at time. I also think it was good for her being away from her brother as she tends to live in his shadow. She has now found something she can do that he can't.
> 
> Regarding swordfish. I love it. It has a meaty texture and quite a distinctive flavour. I tend to either grill it or lightly fry it for a fe minutes on either side. It really doesn't need much added to it perhaps just a squeeze of lemon juice. Hope you enjoy it. xx


I love swordfish too. I light fry in unsalted butter followed by a little squeeze of lemon. I also make sure I serve it with a vegetable with light flavour.
It's great that LM jumped in with both feet. Talk about a wonderful time to spend with you.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We had lake effect snow flurries and high winds yesterday. The wind drove most of the snow away. Now we get cold for a couple of days again.
> I got 6 hours sleep last night and feel more tired than I did yesterday when I got 4 hours sleep. It will be a caffeine day today.
> Yesterday the traffic was all back after the Christmas/New Year holidays. I had lots of company on the road.
> I got an email that the Craft lunch at work has been moved to today instead of Thursday due to lack of room booking. Not a problem. I have a sandwich for a quick lunch and am taking my latest crochet and knitting project with me. Only having an hour is a little tough, but they are a nice group.


Please be careful out there and enjoy your craft lunch, that is such a great idea!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds yummy. You could use orange and lemon juice instead of the mayo. xx


Forgot to say, I did add some lemon juice too!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like she is indeed suffering from the bug. Smart girl to use what is on hand rather than buy new. 
Happy Taco Tuesday.


PurpleFi said:


> She certainly does have the bug. She's not really into knitting or crochet but love her sewing. I was amazed that she worked out the pattern for the phone stand from a small diagram on Pinterest. She also choose not to buy new material but use what we had at time. I also think it was good for her being away from her brother as she tends to live in his shadow. She has now found something she can do that he can't.
> 
> Regarding swordfish. I love it. It has a meaty texture and quite a distinctive flavour. I tend to either grill it or lightly fry it for a fe minutes on either side. It really doesn't need much added to it perhaps just a squeeze of lemon juice. Hope you enjoy it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. What's for supper today. Yesterday I made pork chops with gravy and pasta. Harold said it tasted great. Surprisingly as it was on keep warm for 4 hours as he was that late getting home.
> Hope your day is great with lots of smiles and laughter. ????????????


That sounds good.
DD told me to buy some pork the next time that I go shopping. We had that huge ham over Christmas, and I steered clear of anything pork-related after that.
Don't you just love the Instant Pot.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fab day with LM yesterday. Se was surprised how big Hobbycraft was and we spent a long time just looking at everything. We them went back to buy her her own sewing box and fill it with pins, needles, scissors etc. She also bought a little pug cross stitch kit. We decided to come home and go through my stash of material and make a beanbag stand for our phones. This involved working out the pattern and getting it all cut out. She thorough enjoyed it and we nearly got it finished before it as time to take her home. It was a really lovely day and now she wants to go to the big Hobbycraft in Staines on Thames (there are 2 floors there) and see what more they have.
> 
> Just to confuse Jinx we re going to the supermarket today and then having fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Happy Tuesday.
I wish we had a hobby store with 2 floors!


----------



## jinx

I have to learn to make more fish. Fish is something we did not have at home when I was young. Your meal sounds delicious. Makes me think it is time for breakfast.



London Girl said:


> Last night, I made pasta with a coYoked salmon fillet, broccoli and cauliflower, all bound together with the tiniest amount of mayo, it was absolutely delish and didn't break the calorie bank!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided, weather-wise, London!
> 
> Off to the cinema later, today we are seeing Jojo Rabbit. I don't think it is about a rabbit! Review later!
> 
> Going to start my second square now, catch you all later, lots of love and have a good one, whatever you are doing!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


It didn't do as well over here. There was a lot of comments and a bit of backlash about the subject matter.
I'd be interested in your review.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the caffeine keeps you awake today and that you get more rest tonight. Glad you and your crafting friends can enjoy crafting on your lunch hour.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We had lake effect snow flurries and high winds yesterday. The wind drove most of the snow away. Now we get cold for a couple of days again.
> I got 6 hours sleep last night and feel more tired than I did yesterday when I got 4 hours sleep. It will be a caffeine day today.
> Yesterday the traffic was all back after the Christmas/New Year holidays. I had lots of company on the road.
> I got an email that the Craft lunch at work has been moved to today instead of Thursday due to lack of room booking. Not a problem. I have a sandwich for a quick lunch and am taking my latest crochet and knitting project with me. Only having an hour is a little tough, but they are a nice group.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, have escaped from the kitchen after catching up here will have to find something else to knit. Finished my shawl last night so it will be added to the hundreds of others that need blocking. Nothing else planned for the day, Knit and Natter starts again tomorrow so need to find something easy to take down there. Have a nice day. xx


My nice easy projects are finished too. I'll need to start something with miles of knit or garter stitch. Sounds like a cardi in my future. I just need to gather the yarn.


----------



## jinx

Sounds good. How do you have leftover chicken? I made a whole chicken and by the time we removed the bone, skin, and gizzards there was not much meat left. However the bones made a good broth to use for the next time I make chicken. Need at least a cup of broth to make something in the pot.



nitz8catz said:


> That sounds yummy. I had chicken shwarma made from the leftover chicken from a roast I made on the weekend. It was served with seasoned couscous and a greek salad. Chicken shwarma is one of DD and my favourites.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, we are now on the same calendar, just thought things may be different in a foreign country. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Foreign?? Is your name Ruth?


----------



## jinx

Yes, I love my pots. I try to stop mentioning how wonderful they are as I feel I talk about them too much. I use them once or twice every day. Pork is so inexpensive right now that we have it once or twice a week. 


nitz8catz said:


> That sounds good.
> DD told me to buy some pork the next time that I go shopping. We had that huge ham over Christmas, and I steered clear of anything pork-related after that.
> Don't you just love the Instant Pot.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Foreign?? Is your name Ruth?


Sorry don't get that, please explain to a simple mind. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's good to have a window on another world! When Josephine and I went to Nova Scotia, we visited Green Gables, it was a lovely day and made me want to read the book but I settled for Netflix instead! I will only watch more than one episode of anything if I have a piece of knitting that I want to continue with!! Xxxx


I haven't visited the Green Gables house. Although one of the TV series about Anne of Green Gables was filmed here in Port Hope at the green gabled building at our golf club here in town. Apparently the building is a replica of the Green Gables house.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> My patchwork basted and ready to quilt.


Looking good Josephine.


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I am only here to tell you, that I might not be on here for the next day, or two, al l on having a little trouble with Dry Eye, aneldismaking my R eye very painful, and I don't have any analgesic drops! I will be going to the Chenust tomorrow, to see ifI can get them, without a script; if I can't I will need to see a doctor. It is a little difficult to write, as I my depth perception seems to have disappeared! Now I need to sign off, as it is abit difficult reading, also. I hope I can get back on tomorrow, sometime!❤❣???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't visited the Green Gables house. Although one of the TV series about Anne of Green Gables was filmed here in Port Hope at the green gabled building at our golf club here in town. Apparently the building is a replica of the Green Gables house.


They don't look very similar to me. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Fish on Tuesday!!! Unbelievable. To confuse me even more it is grocery pick up day. Harold is busy elsewhere and we will have grocery pickup on Wednesday.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fab day with LM yesterday. Se was surprised how big Hobbycraft was and we spent a long time just looking at everything. We them went back to buy her her own sewing box and fill it with pins, needles, scissors etc. She also bought a little pug cross stitch kit. We decided to come home and go through my stash of material and make a beanbag stand for our phones. This involved working out the pattern and getting it all cut out. She thorough enjoyed it and we nearly got it finished before it as time to take her home. It was a really lovely day and now she wants to go to the big Hobbycraft in Staines on Thames (there are 2 floors there) and see what more they have.
> 
> Just to confuse Jinx we re going to the supermarket today and then having fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Fish on Tuesday!!! Unbelievable. To confuse me even more it is grocery pick up day. Harold is busy elsewhere and we will have grocery pickup on Wednesday.


Nothing and everything can phase me this week, with DH having a hospital appointment on a Sunday I don't know if I'm on my a*** or my elbow as the saying goes. xx


----------



## jinx

Judi I believe something is going very wrong with your eyes and you need to see a doctor. All the problems you are having with you balance could be related to eye problems. Please please take care of yourself.????????



Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am only here to tell you, that I might not be on here for the next day, or two, al l on having a little trouble with Dry Eye, aneldismaking my R eye very painful, and I don't have any analgesic drops! I will be going to the Chenust tomorrow, to see ifI can get them, without a script; if I can't I will need to see a doctor. It is a little difficult to write, as I my depth perception seems to have disappeared! Now I need to sign off, as it is abit difficult reading, also. I hope I can get back on tomorrow, sometime!❤❣???? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'm getting too old to go partying that time of night, just happy to enjoy my TM and crawl into bed. xx


New Year's we went next door to our new neighbours and drank the best part of two bottles of strawberry cocktail she had made. Plus we had a few jelly pots, some of which were very vodka. Talked till 2 o'clock then went home and fell into bed. We like our new neighbours! They also gave me a banana cake to bring home. It was delicious.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> New Year's we went next door to our new neighbours and drank the best part of two bottles of strawberry cocktail she had made. Plus we had a few jelly pots, some of which were very vodka. Talked till 2 o'clock then went home and fell into bed. We like our new neighbours! They also gave me a banana cake to bring home. It was delicious.


What a great way to start the new year, long may it continue. They sound like our kind of neighbours. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Pay attention to the days. You have an important date coming up early next week.



Barn-dweller said:


> Nothing and everything can phase me this week, with DH having a hospital appointment on a Sunday I don't know if I'm on my a*** or my elbow as the saying goes. xx


----------



## jinx

Wonderful. A good time was had by all.


SaxonLady said:


> New Year's we went next door to our new neighbours and drank the best part of two bottles of strawberry cocktail she had made. Plus we had a few jelly pots, some of which were very vodka. Talked till 2 o'clock then went home and fell into bed. We like our new neighbours! They also gave me a banana cake to bring home. It was delicious.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you jinx, your enthusiasm means a lot!! xx


That's an interesting stitch. Keep going.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just because!????????????????????????????????xxxxx


What a brilliant reason. It will make people think at least.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Your wish is my command dear! Have to say I'm pretty chuffed with this, first time doing flat Magic Loop, I used a chart, which I never do AND it looks more or less as it should! Yay me!!!! Xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yay you. It looks great. And great for first time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am only here to tell you, that I might not be on here for the next day, or two, al l on having a little trouble with Dry Eye, aneldismaking my R eye very painful, and I don't have any analgesic drops! I will be going to the Chenust tomorrow, to see ifI can get them, without a script; if I can't I will need to see a doctor. It is a little difficult to write, as I my depth perception seems to have disappeared! Now I need to sign off, as it is abit difficult reading, also. I hope I can get back on tomorrow, sometime!❤❣???? xoxoxo


I hope your eye problems clear soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> They don't look very similar to me. xx :sm16:


Sorry the top one is where the filming took place. The bottom one is the main building at Penryn Park. That's where everyone in town wants to get married.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go battery running out.
Have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Lamb would be a no go here. I do not know of any place that sells it. It is wonderful you have a variety of meats to chose from. I dislike noodles, but other pasta taste good to me.


Barn-dweller said:


> Your pork sounds great but DH doesn't like pasta so no go here. I've just made a curry from the last of the lamb from Sunday. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I'm happy with uninterrupted sleep at night. :sm01:


I would be. If only.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> You know you are going to have to explain that plain square a lot. :sm01:


I wouldn't, It should remain an enigma.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Ready for our dinner at the Hyde Park Hotel!!


Empty! You look like royalty sitting there in splendid isolation.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> My sister had that for a birthday present, the results were quite interesting, a lot more Irish than we'd realised!!


Those Irish pedlars at it again!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It was empty when we got there but filled up quite quickly! We had calamari to start, steak for main course and a passion fruit cheesecake for dessert plus a bottle of prosecco, all for £47, through Wowcher!!! Xxxx


Gotta love Wowcher!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Not all the time. ???? I do try hard to very considerate of his feelings. I have gotten teased by friends because we say please and thank you to each other. I say that to my friends and he is my best friend so why would I not do the same for him?


Why should marriage stop you saying please and thank you? I would have thought politeness to each other an essential.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> My sister had her DNA tested and she was mostly German/Dutch, English, Norwegian and some Eastern European. My father was born in Holland. My mother's family was from England. My paternal grandmother was the one who contributed the Norwegian and Eastern European. She was Frisian (a district of Holland along the sea). Apparently they were visited by vikings a lot. They have their own language which has some similarity to Old English.


Frisian is indeed the nearest modern language to Old English. Very helpful if you are trying to speak OE.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> A very late and only just good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks and their Mum came over early this morning. DD went off to get her hair cut and LM and I had a play on the sewing machine and cut out a pattern for a dolls sleeping bag. Then gs2 and LM have gone off to town to meet up with Mum and go to the cinema. They will be back later.
> 
> Hoope June and Rebecca have a good time. Sorry not be be joining them but have had bronchitis all over Christmas and only just recovering.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


I'm sorry about the bronchitis. Look after yourself and don't try to do so much.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Rebecca and I at the Slug and Lettuce on the banks of the Thames at Richmond! Xxxx


That is one beautiful picture of two of my favourite people.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> I wish we had a hobby store with 2 floors!


The only downside is that we don't seem to get the lovely but pricey hand painted yarns and non acrylic yarns that you have over there and in the USA. However, the yarn shop in Richmond has nothing but!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes, I love my pots. I try to stop mentioning how wonderful they are as I feel I talk about them too much. I use them once or twice every day. Pork is so inexpensive right now that we have it once or twice a week.


You should be getting commission!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't visited the Green Gables house. Although one of the TV series about Anne of Green Gables was filmed here in Port Hope at the green gabled building at our golf club here in town. Apparently the building is a replica of the Green Gables house.


Oh wow, that's interesting! The thing I remember most is the Japanese tourists, who saw the whole thing through the lens of a camera, whizzing round at top speed then out the door and back on the bus!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am only here to tell you, that I might not be on here for the next day, or two, al l on having a little trouble with Dry Eye, aneldismaking my R eye very painful, and I don't have any analgesic drops! I will be going to the Chenust tomorrow, to see ifI can get them, without a script; if I can't I will need to see a doctor. It is a little difficult to write, as I my depth perception seems to have disappeared! Now I need to sign off, as it is abit difficult reading, also. I hope I can get back on tomorrow, sometime!❤❣???? xoxoxo


Hope your eyes are back to normal very soon dear! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hard to describe but if you walk through the town, you eventually come to a steep hill, it's at the top of the hill on the right. It has a wrought iron spiral staircase which has been there since 18 something, the lady that owns it is lovely and the yarn is just gorgeous, no acrylic here!!
> 
> https://www.tribeyarns.com/


I went into that and just drooled.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Had a good day in Richmond with June. I got this lovely skein of yarn in Tribe in between taking an hour chatting over coffee and 2 hours chatting over lunch. Not much time for anything else really, although we both got something in the M&S sale


Sounds like the perfect day to me. I wish I had been there, though I'm not so sure about the hill!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I hope it's going to become this...https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-fonssagrives-slouch-hat


I can just see that. It's a very nice pattern, very classy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Pay attention to the days. You have an important date coming up early next week.


Yes, don't I know it, already had a text reminder from the hospital. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> And I treated myself to this!!


jewel bright. And it will be ...


----------



## SaxonLady

Now I'm getting adverts for Tribe wools. Oh dear. Mustn't look.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, not again, join the club. Have you had a scan on your knee? Apparently the cruciate ligament can have been damaged years ago but can flare up later. Just a thought. xxxx


That sounds like good advice to me Londy.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> I may have spoken about my nephew being a fly fisherman and guide in Oregon. He also is part of a fishing community in Belize. I'm so proud of him; his film has been accepted as an entry in an International contest. His film is One Fish.
> 
> https://www.flyfilmfest.com/films/


Of course you are proud of him and so you should be.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> You should be getting commission!!


Sorry. I will try to limit my comments.????


----------



## jinx

How can they sell the yarn if you drool on it? Drool on it and you have to buy it.????


SaxonLady said:


> I went into that and just drooled.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad you both had a good time, it must have been lovely to be just the two of you, apart from all the fun at Hobbycraft!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Josephine! Good for both of you. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sorry. I will try to limit my comments.????


No, don't do that I like to see what you are cooking in them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> How can they sell the yarn if you drool on it? Drool on it and you have to buy it.????


The trouble is she's only drooling on her screen which won't do it much good and no yarn got out of it. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Finished my phone beanbag stand. And it works!


----------



## jinx

I am surprising myself. Cooking/baking is something I have always hated doing. I taught my son and daughter very young so they could do it and I would not have to. It was a good thing I taught my son as his wife could not boil water. The other day I made monkey bread and today I am making crack chicken. I enjoy reading what you are making. Many, maybe even most of the things you make I would not make. I would not make them as ingredients are not available here or it is something I could not eat.????????????



Barn-dweller said:


> No, don't do that I like to see what you are cooking in them. xx


----------



## jinx

That looks great. I am surprised at the color. ????????


PurpleFi said:


> Finished my phone beanbag stand. And it works!


????????


----------



## jinx

I hate when I order personal items and the ads keeping popping up for months. I do not want to see the ads. Worse is they show up on Harold's computer also. Of course, ads for Harley's keep popping up on my screen because that is what he buys.



SaxonLady said:


> Now I'm getting adverts for Tribe wools. Oh dear. Mustn't look.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my phone beanbag stand. And it works!


Great job!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a different sort of day today. Weather wise it's warm but very gusty with a yellow warning for wind. There was no over 60s today as our leader is poorly. I think this could be coming to an end soon. I hope not but I'm being realistic.

With there being nothing to do this afternoon, I thought I'd fill in my forms for my new driving license for February. It took me an actual 1 hr and 10mins to do. I've had to send all sorts of proof the I am me????. I couldn't do it on line Josephine like you recommended, I've never had a liscense with a photograph on it before. My liscense is the old green one in a plastic wallet. Issued 1969! I hope I've done everything right . I would doubt it very much.???? Anyway that's a good job done....I found some unopened post on my window ledge today. They must have been there for a good week or so! There weren't any bills, thank goodness. Oh I tell a lie, there was one????

Karen asked me in for chocolate but I said I was doing my form and I just wanted it out the way, so I said I'll go in the morning when donnas here. I'm thinking I'll go up to Stephens tomorrow just so that I keep jinks and myself in the routine. I watts app to Richard today. He has started work already but still at home and expects to move into the office later in the month. He's not quite got full time....but...he's got Monday/Thursday, every week 10am -5pm. So he's got 4 days. I think that's great in this day and age. He so easily could have gotten 16hrs. So it's not bad. He says he's a bit bored with what he's doing today. I say .....tuff... Bless him. You're getting paid. 

Well that seems to be the last of my news, not that it's any good but never mind. I love yawl....


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thank you jinx, your enthusiasm means a lot!! xx


I think those pictures are very good. R u doing squares for a blanket? Or am I lost in space????, they look very interesting to do...


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fab day with LM yesterday. Se was surprised how big Hobbycraft was and we spent a long time just looking at everything. We them went back to buy her her own sewing box and fill it with pins, needles, scissors etc. She also bought a little pug cross stitch kit. We decided to come home and go through my stash of material and make a beanbag stand for our phones. This involved working out the pattern and getting it all cut out. She thorough enjoyed it and we nearly got it finished before it as time to take her home. It was a really lovely day and now she wants to go to the big Hobbycraft in Staines on Thames (there are 2 floors there) and see what more they have.
> 
> Just to confuse Jinx we re going to the supermarket today and then having fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


I wonder who she's like?.....


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Yes, I love my pots. I try to stop mentioning how wonderful they are as I feel I talk about them too much. I use them once or twice every day. Pork is so inexpensive right now that we have it once or twice a week.


You talk about your pots as much as you want to jinx... I talk about what I want to. You never bore us.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am only here to tell you, that I might not be on here for the next day, or two, al l on having a little trouble with Dry Eye, aneldismaking my R eye very painful, and I don't have any analgesic drops! I will be going to the Chenust tomorrow, to see ifI can get them, without a script; if I can't I will need to see a doctor. It is a little difficult to write, as I my depth perception seems to have disappeared! Now I need to sign off, as it is abit difficult reading, also. I hope I can get back on tomorrow, sometime!❤❣???? xoxoxo


Hope you get seen to very quickly. Take care judi


----------



## jinx

I quite understand the dislike of filling out forms. I always feel so relieved when they are finished. I usually leave them until the last minute and worry and fret about them for weeks. Why am I so foolish? I should do them immediately and be done with them. I do the same thing with phone calls. I am so happy as of this a.m. I do not have any phone calls to make. Oh darn, I just thought of I call I have to make this afternoon.???? I ordered a gift on line for $100.00. Today I looked at my charge card bill. She charged me the day I ordered it and also charged me the day she sent it. I definitely need to call her. 
Thanks for not confusing me. ????


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a different sort of day today. Weather wise it's warm but very gusty with a yellow warning for wind. There was no over 60s today as our leader is poorly. I think this could be coming to an end soon. I hope not but I'm being realistic.
> 
> With there being nothing to do this afternoon, I thought I'd fill in my forms for my new driving license for February. It took me an actual 1 hr and 10mins to do. I've had to send all sorts of proof the I am me????. I couldn't do it on line Josephine like you recommended, I've never had a liscense with a photograph on it before. My liscense is the old green one in a plastic wallet. Issued 1969! I hope I've done everything right . I would doubt it very much.???? Anyway that's a good job done....I found some unopened post on my window ledge today. They must have been there for a good week or so! There weren't any bills, thank goodness. Oh I tell a lie, there was one????
> 
> Karen asked me in for chocolate but I said I was doing my form and I just wanted it out the way, so I said I'll go in the morning when donnas here. I'm thinking I'll go up to Stephens tomorrow just so that I keep jinks and myself in the routine. I watts app to Richard today. He has started work already but still at home and expects to move into the office later in the month. He's not quite got full time....but...he's got Monday/Thursday, every week 10am -5pm. So he's got 4 days. I think that's great in this day and age. He so easily could have gotten 16hrs. So it's not bad. He says he's a bit bored with what he's doing today. I say .....tuff... Bless him. You're getting paid.
> 
> Well that seems to be the last of my news, not that it's any good but never mind. I love yawl....


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my phone beanbag stand. And it works!


You have been busy. I've never heard of a phone bean bag, it's new to me. Never knew there was such a thing. Strange it's purple?love you my favourite Josephine.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I hate when I order personal items and the ads keeping popping up for months. I do not want to see the ads. Worse is they show up on Harold's computer also. Of course, ads for Harley's keep popping up on my screen because that is what he buys.


I don't have any adverts on here for me. I used to have them but somehow they've vanished. I must have done something. But I don't miss them.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I quite understand the dislike of filling out forms. I always feel so relieved when they are finished. I usually leave them until the last minute and worry and fret about them for weeks. Why am I so foolish? I should do them immediately and be done with them. I do the same thing with phone calls. I am so happy as of this a.m. I do not have any phone calls to make. Oh darn, I just thought of I call I have to make this afternoon.???? I ordered a gift on line for $100.00. Today I looked at my charge card bill. She charged me the day I ordered it and also charged me the day she sent it. I definitely need to call her.
> Thanks for not confusing me. ????
> 
> :sm09: :sm09:


I think it would be a very wise thing to do. These mistakes always seem to be to the advantage of the seller, have you noticed. I doubt they would put a credit on your bill the next day. I also am like you. I get so worked up about forms. I was in a right state when I was filling in my disability badge form. I haven't a clue why. It just gets me that way. I also put off phone calls for as long as I can, and if I don't know the number that comes up on display then they haven't a hope of me answering. I tend to get scammers on a Monday,! And I've learned not to answer them. I feel very vulnerable on my own.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am surprising myself. Cooking/baking is something I have always hated doing. I taught my son and daughter very young so they could do it and I would not have to. It was a good thing I taught my son as his wife could not boil water. The other day I made monkey bread and today I am making crack chicken. I enjoy reading what you are making. Many, maybe even most of the things you make I would not make. I would not make them as ingredients are not available here or it is something I could not eat.????????????


I feel the same way, it is interesting to see what other countries have for meals. So different in some ways to ours. Had to look monkey bread up for a start, love the sound of crack chicken. It is nice and satisfying when you produce some lovely isn't it? xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Sounds like the perfect day to me. I wish I had been there, though I'm not so sure about the hill!


Fortunately, it wasn't as bad as I made it sound! I did it without even getting out of breath and I am really quite unfit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just back from the cinema after seeing Jojo Rabbit. An unusual film, part fantasy, that I really enjoyed, the acting of the young lad in the title role was superb, I hope he'll go far! I gave it 7.5/10, DH didn't like it, 4/10!! 

Quote from Wikipedia: Jojo Rabbit is a 2019 American comedy-drama film written and directed by Taika Waititi, based on Christine Leunens's book Caging Skies. Roman Griffin Davis portrays the title character, Johannes "Jojo" Betzler, a Hitler Youth member who finds out his mother (Scarlett Johansson) is hiding a Jewish girl (Thomasin McKenzie) in their attic. He must then question his beliefs, while dealing with the intervention of his imaginary friend, a fanciful version of Adolf Hitler (Waititi). The film also stars Rebel Wilson, Stephen Merchant, Alfie Allen, and Sam Rockwell. 

xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> jewel bright. And it will be ...


......gifted to a friend overseas!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds like good advice to me Londy.


Yep, I've had the lot, several times and every time a different answer comes back! It usually only lasts for a maximum of two weeks, this time it was two days because I know what to do now and am always prepared!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sorry. I will try to limit my comments.????


No, please don't, I find it fascinating and I haven't ruled out getting one when my ship comes in!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> How can they sell the yarn if you drool on it? Drool on it and you have to buy it.????


It's ok, she only drooled on the website, you can wipe that off!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is she's only drooling on her screen which won't do it much good and no yarn got out of it. xx :sm23:


Very much what I just said but you said it first!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my phone beanbag stand. And it works!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I just use an old cassette case opened right out but yours is much nicer!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am surprising myself. Cooking/baking is something I have always hated doing. I taught my son and daughter very young so they could do it and I would not have to. It was a good thing I taught my son as his wife could not boil water. The other day I made monkey bread and today I am making crack chicken. I enjoy reading what you are making. Many, maybe even most of the things you make I would not make. I would not make them as ingredients are not available here or it is something I could not eat.????????????


That's exactly the same here!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Very much what I just said but you said it first!!! xxxx


Well one of was bound to. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I think those pictures are very good. R u doing squares for a blanket? Or am I lost in space????, they look very interesting to do...


Yes!! This is for a blanket for Jake as the first one I made was snaffled by Liv and, as you know, you have to treat them both alike!!! This is the Cascade Knitterati Diagonal Afghan, it's a KAL so I haven't seen all the squares yet but the ones I have seen are all pretty fearsome!!

Well done on getting your driving licence form out of the way, you know it makes sense!!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx

I have an ad blocking that blocks them on here. However, on other sites the ads are embedded and show up quite regularly.


grandma susan said:


> I don't have any adverts on here for me. I used to have them but somehow they've vanished. I must have done something. But I don't miss them.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> You have been busy. I've never heard of a phone bean bag, it's new to me. Never knew there was such a thing. Strange it's purple?love you my favourite Josephine.


It stands on the arm of my chair so I don't have to hold it. Beth found the idea on Pinterest. Well done on getting your driving license form done. Xxx


----------



## jinx

You are absolutely right. Flo returned something to Walmart for $219.00. Three days before my payment was due. The credit did not show until the next day and now I have a + balanced on my account. No worries I will use that little bit up quickly this month. Interestingly they charge it to my account within minutes of the purchase, but they cannot remove it for 5 days. 


grandma susan said:


> I think it would be a very wise thing to do. These mistakes always seem to be to the advantage of the seller, have you noticed. I doubt they would put a credit on your bill the next day. I also am like you. I get so worked up about forms. I was in a right state when I was filling in my disability badge form. I haven't a clue why. It just gets me that way. I also put off phone calls for as long as I can, and if I don't know the number that comes up on display then they haven't a hope of me answering. I tend to get scammers on a Monday,! And I've learned not to answer them. I feel very vulnerable on my own.


----------



## jinx

Harold is really getting into having a home cooked meal every day. He has a good chance of continuing to get these meals as he always tells me when he really likes something. Funny when I ask him if he likes something that was not to his taste. He stays quiet a minute and then comments about anything but the food. 
I just had oatmeal for lunch. I put it in the pot this a.m. I forgot about it. Now it had been on keep warm for 4 hours and 58 Minutes. It tasted pretty good.


Barn-dweller said:


> I feel the same way, it is interesting to see what other countries have for meals. So different in some ways to ours. Had to look monkey bread up for a start, love the sound of crack chicken. It is nice and satisfying when you produce some lovely isn't it? xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Harold is really getting into having a home cooked meal every day. He has a good chance of continuing to get these meals as he always tells me when he really likes something. Funny when I ask him if he likes something that was not to his taste. He stays quiet a minute and then comments about anything but the food.
> I just had oatmeal for lunch. I put it in the pot this a.m. I forgot about it. Now it had been on keep warm for 4 hours and 58 Minutes. It tasted pretty good.


I bet it did!! What did you serve it with?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning anyone from a slightly cloudy Norfolk, hopefully it will brighten up when the sun gets up. Knit and natter this morning, dinner out and a nice lazy afternoon, think that will do me just fine. Have a great day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. It's been wet again but is still mild. Got on with some quilting yesterday.

It's WI tonight, we are having a talk from a prison officer. Should be interesting.

Happy Wednesday everyone.xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a very grey and overcast London, we have 12'C and I'm just about to put the lights on at 10.20 am!!

Made a start on my second square but it's trickier than it looks and is going to be slow going. The little ridges you may have noticed on the picture I posted, are made by turning on the same 4 stitches all the way along, very fiddly but I will soldier on, it's just a bit boring compared to the last square!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I have the lights on also. Very dark here. ????
Wouldn't knitting in the back of the stitch give the same results?



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey and overcast London, we have 12'C and I'm just about to put the lights on at 10.20 am!!
> 
> Made a start on my second square but it's trickier than it looks and is going to be slow going. The little ridges you may have noticed on the picture I posted, are made by turning on the same 4 stitches all the way along, very fiddly but I will soldier on, it's just a bit boring compared to the last square!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the talk is enjoyable and informative. Remember everyone on their best behavior.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. It's been wet again but is still mild. Got on with some quilting yesterday.
> 
> It's WI tonight, we are having a talk from a prison officer. Should be interesting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone.xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. What did you decide on to take to Knit and Natter? Enjoy your day.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from a slightly cloudy Norfolk, hopefully it will brighten up when the sun gets up. Knit and natter this morning, dinner out and a nice lazy afternoon, think that will do me just fine. Have a great day. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I have the lights on also. Very dark here. ????
> Wouldn't knitting in the back of the stitch give the same results?


I don't think so jinx, it seems you have to build up the 4-stitch parts so they become an elongated bobble!! I've only done 4 rows so I haven't really got into the swing of it yet!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I don't think so jinx, it seems you have to build up the 4-stitch parts so they become an elongated bobble!! I've only done 4 rows so I haven't really got into the swing of it yet!!! xxxx


Sounds very complicated. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We have wind and lake effect flurries. These lake effect flurries can be thick at times. We had them yesterday too and they will continue every day until the weekend when we get a rain storm that turns into ice overnight. The snow flurries caused a 12 vehicle crash on the other side of Toronto because the cars were too close to each other and going too fast when thicker lake effect flurries closed in. The first person to hit their brakes caused a chain reaction crash.
I got an email that the Craft Lunch was moved to Tuesday this week instead of Thursday, so I took my project up to the craft room. The lady who runs it had a bunch of bundles of faux suede and leather fabric for crafts for anyone to take. One of her co-workers whose husband works for an upholstery company donated it. I didn't take any because I haven't seen my sewing machines for years. They're in the basement.
I did work on my project for Knit Night and I'm into the third section now which is lace. All my stitch markers are in place as well as a lifeline until I get the lace pattern in place.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds very complicated. Xx


I've probably described it badly and made it sound worse than it is!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I don't think so jinx, it seems you have to build up the 4-stitch parts so they become an elongated bobble!! I've only done 4 rows so I haven't really got into the swing of it yet!!! xxxx


I'm not a fan of bobbles. There are bobbles in the crochet project that I am doing for Craft Lunch. I changed the 5 treble bobble to a 3 treble bobble because the 5 bobble was just too big of a bump.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We have wind and lake effect flurries. These lake effect flurries can be thick at times. We had them yesterday too and they will continue every day until the weekend when we get a rain storm that turns into ice overnight. The snow flurries caused a 12 vehicle crash on the other side of Toronto because the cars were too close to each other and going too fast when thicker lake effect flurries closed in. The first person to hit their brakes caused a chain reaction crash.
> I got an email that the Craft Lunch was moved to Tuesday this week instead of Thursday, so I took my project up to the craft room. The lady who runs it had a bunch of bundles of faux suede and leather fabric for crafts for anyone to take. One of her co-workers whose husband works for an upholstery company donated it. I didn't take any because I haven't seen my sewing machines for years. They're in the basement.
> I did work on my project for Knit Night and I'm into the third section now which is lace. All my stitch markers are in place as well as a lifeline until I get the lace pattern in place.


Gut reaction to hit the brakes I suppose, not sure what else one should do?!! I bought some of that faux suede from eBay and used it to make my Christmas cushion covers, it's nice to work with and doesn't fray!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey and overcast London, we have 12'C and I'm just about to put the lights on at 10.20 am!!
> 
> Made a start on my second square but it's trickier than it looks and is going to be slow going. The little ridges you may have noticed on the picture I posted, are made by turning on the same 4 stitches all the way along, very fiddly but I will soldier on, it's just a bit boring compared to the last square!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Does that mean that you have to knit through 4 stitches at the same time?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. It's been wet again but is still mild. Got on with some quilting yesterday.
> 
> It's WI tonight, we are having a talk from a prison officer. Should be interesting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone.xx


Happy Wednesday.
That will be an interesting talk,.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from a slightly cloudy Norfolk, hopefully it will brighten up when the sun gets up. Knit and natter this morning, dinner out and a nice lazy afternoon, think that will do me just fine. Have a great day. xx


Enjoy your day. 
Knitting and no cooking and clean up, yay.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Harold is really getting into having a home cooked meal every day. He has a good chance of continuing to get these meals as he always tells me when he really likes something. Funny when I ask him if he likes something that was not to his taste. He stays quiet a minute and then comments about anything but the food.
> I just had oatmeal for lunch. I put it in the pot this a.m. I forgot about it. Now it had been on keep warm for 4 hours and 58 Minutes. It tasted pretty good.


That's a very diplomatic way to tell you about his meal preferences. "If you can't say anything nice, say nothing at all". :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Does that mean that you have to knit through 4 stitches at the same time?


No, it's k4, turn, p4, turn, k8 then repeat to the end of the row! The next row is similar to build up the long bumps even more!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You are absolutely right. Flo returned something to Walmart for $219.00. Three days before my payment was due. The credit did not show until the next day and now I have a + balanced on my account. No worries I will use that little bit up quickly this month. Interestingly they charge it to my account within minutes of the purchase, but they cannot remove it for 5 days.


Isn't that the way that all banks work too? They take your money immediately, but any credits are processed AFTER every other transaction. I make sure that I make deposits 3 days before any payments come out.


----------



## jinx

It is looking good so far. The lace part is the fun part. That is if you are alone without distractions.
Having to use the brakes in snow or ice is a bad things. Same thing happens as when you walk on ice. You find yourself crashed on the ground.
We are predicted to get that ice also, Not fun.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We have wind and lake effect flurries. These lake effect flurries can be thick at times. We had them yesterday too and they will continue every day until the weekend when we get a rain storm that turns into ice overnight. The snow flurries caused a 12 vehicle crash on the other side of Toronto because the cars were too close to each other and going too fast when thicker lake effect flurries closed in. The first person to hit their brakes caused a chain reaction crash.
> I got an email that the Craft Lunch was moved to Tuesday this week instead of Thursday, so I took my project up to the craft room. The lady who runs it had a bunch of bundles of faux suede and leather fabric for crafts for anyone to take. One of her co-workers whose husband works for an upholstery company donated it. I didn't take any because I haven't seen my sewing machines for years. They're in the basement.
> I did work on my project for Knit Night and I'm into the third section now which is lace. All my stitch markers are in place as well as a lifeline until I get the lace pattern in place.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> It stands on the arm of my chair so I don't have to hold it. Beth found the idea on Pinterest. Well done on getting your driving license form done. Xxx


That great that Beth and you were able to work it out from Pinterest.


----------



## jinx

The same thing happened again yesterday. Harold wrote a check for his newish truck. It cleared the bank immediately. A direct deposit check is due in our account on the 7th. It will not be posted to our count until today or tomorrow. Definitely need to deposit days before you want to use the money.


nitz8catz said:


> Isn't that the way that all banks work too? They take your money immediately, but any credits are processed AFTER every other transaction. I make sure that I make deposits 3 days before any payments come out.


----------



## jinx

Oh, I misinterpreted what you said. I see what you are saying now.


London Girl said:


> No, it's k4, turn, p4, turn, k8 then repeat to the end of the row! The next row is similar to build up the long bumps even more!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes!! This is for a blanket for Jake as the first one I made was snaffled by Liv and, as you know, you have to treat them both alike!!! This is the Cascade Knitterati Diagonal Afghan, it's a KAL so I haven't seen all the squares yet but the ones I have seen are all pretty fearsome!!
> 
> Well done on getting your driving licence form out of the way, you know it makes sense!!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


That KAL looks interesting, if I'm looking at the right one. Each of the squares was created by a different designer.


----------



## jinx

Exactly right! I should learn not to ask. But how else would I know if I should make it again.



nitz8catz said:


> That's a very diplomatic way to tell you about his meal preferences. "If you can't say anything nice, say nothing at all". :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I just use an old cassette case opened right out but yours is much nicer!!! xxxx


I hadn't thought of that one.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I think it would be a very wise thing to do. These mistakes always seem to be to the advantage of the seller, have you noticed. I doubt they would put a credit on your bill the next day. I also am like you. I get so worked up about forms. I was in a right state when I was filling in my disability badge form. I haven't a clue why. It just gets me that way. I also put off phone calls for as long as I can, and if I don't know the number that comes up on display then they haven't a hope of me answering. I tend to get scammers on a Monday,! And I've learned not to answer them. I feel very vulnerable on my own.


My home phone has an answering machine. When mum isn't home, it screens all the calls for me. If I recognize the voice, I can pick up during the message. 
Mum insists on answering the phone when she is home and yelling at the person at the other end that she can't hear them!! She has a special phone in the front room that amplifies enough for her to hear. I can hear whoever is talking to her on that phone from the next room. When the display says that it is Stuart, she uses that phone. Stuart has some issues with his throat and his throat gets sore when he has to yell at the phone with her.


----------



## nitz8catz

The teachers are on a one day strike again today. This is probably going to go on for most of the year. There are no negotiation dates set for the two sides to talk. I'm ok with less school buses on the road, but it's disruptive to the kids and their parents who have to make alternate arrangements. I'm surprised that a mediator hasn't been brought it, but I think the province would have to pay a lot more if that happened.


----------



## jinx

I can hear on my phone okay. However, I have issues with those whose first language is not American English. Sigh, so often those answering business phones have accents. So I put my phone on speaker. Harold translates most things I cannot understand. We use to be able to ask to be transferred but so often that does not work. We also found that if there is suppose to be a survey at the end of the call and the call did not go well there is no survey.
We did find they actually do record the calls. I got a call back from a vice president. She said she had listened to my phone conversation. Agreed with me the other person was impossible for her to understand. She apologized and answered my question very thoroughly.????????☎



nitz8catz said:


> My home phone has an answering machine. When mum isn't home, it screens all the calls for me. If I recognize the voice, I can pick up during the message.
> Mum insists on answering the phone when she is home and yelling at the person at the other end that she can't hear them!! She has a special phone in the front room that amplifies enough for her to hear. I can hear whoever is talking to her on that phone from the next room. When the display says that it is Stuart, she uses that phone. Stuart has some issues with his throat and his throat gets sore when he has to yell at the phone with her.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a different sort of day today. Weather wise it's warm but very gusty with a yellow warning for wind. There was no over 60s today as our leader is poorly. I think this could be coming to an end soon. I hope not but I'm being realistic.
> 
> With there being nothing to do this afternoon, I thought I'd fill in my forms for my new driving license for February. It took me an actual 1 hr and 10mins to do. I've had to send all sorts of proof the I am me????. I couldn't do it on line Josephine like you recommended, I've never had a liscense with a photograph on it before. My liscense is the old green one in a plastic wallet. Issued 1969! I hope I've done everything right . I would doubt it very much.???? Anyway that's a good job done....I found some unopened post on my window ledge today. They must have been there for a good week or so! There weren't any bills, thank goodness. Oh I tell a lie, there was one????
> 
> Karen asked me in for chocolate but I said I was doing my form and I just wanted it out the way, so I said I'll go in the morning when donnas here. I'm thinking I'll go up to Stephens tomorrow just so that I keep jinks and myself in the routine. I watts app to Richard today. He has started work already but still at home and expects to move into the office later in the month. He's not quite got full time....but...he's got Monday/Thursday, every week 10am -5pm. So he's got 4 days. I think that's great in this day and age. He so easily could have gotten 16hrs. So it's not bad. He says he's a bit bored with what he's doing today. I say .....tuff... Bless him. You're getting paid.
> 
> Well that seems to be the last of my news, not that it's any good but never mind. I love yawl....


My health card didn't have a picture on it and I didnt' have to renew that card, but they phased those cards out and made me get a photo one that has be renewed every couple of years. Over here, the driver's license is used for identification for a lot of things so I'm not surprised that ours have to have pictures and our signatures and have to be renewed every few years.
I think it's good that the new company has started Richard working already from home. They must really want him. I worked part time for 7 years when DD was born. I didn't mind having Friday off, but I could have used benefits and part-timers don't get benefits.
DD said my work was boring when I took her to work for "Take your kids to work" Day. I told her if it wasn't boring, it would be fun-time instead of work-time.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I can hear on my phone okay. However, I have issues with those whose first language is not American English. Sigh, so often those answering business phones have accents. So I put my phone on speaker. Harold translates most things I cannot understand. We use to be able to ask to be transferred but so often that does not work. We also found that if there is suppose to be a survey at the end of the call and the call did not go well there is no survey.
> We did find they actually do record the calls. I got a call back from a vice president. She said she had listened to my phone conversation. Agreed with me the other person was impossible for her to understand. She apologized and answered my question very thoroughly.????????☎


That sounds like a good result. I hope that vice president puts some new policies in effect after talking to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It is looking good so far. The lace part is the fun part. That is if you are alone without distractions.
> Having to use the brakes in snow or ice is a bad things. Same thing happens as when you walk on ice. You find yourself crashed on the ground.
> We are predicted to get that ice also, Not fun.


I have ice cleats for my boots in my bag that goes to work. Unfortunately they don't work so well on the decorative concrete sidewalks that we have at work. The new yard maintenance company has been laying on a LOT of salt and that has kept the ice down so far.


----------



## jinx

I was surprised when I was asked for picture I.D. at the doctors office. Seems people were making appointments under a different name and having the other persons insurance pay for the appointment.


nitz8catz said:


> My health card didn't have a picture on it and I didnt' have to renew that card, but they phased those cards out and made me get a photo one that has be renewed every couple of years. Over here, the driver's license is used for identification for a lot of things so I'm not surprised that ours have to have pictures and our signatures and have to be renewed every few years.
> I think it's good that the new company has started Richard working already from home. They must really want him. I worked part time for 7 years when DD was born. I didn't mind having Friday off, but I could have used benefits and part-timers don't get benefits.
> DD said my work was boring when I took her to work for "Take your kids to work" Day. I told her if it wasn't boring, it would be fun-time instead of work-time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No, it's k4, turn, p4, turn, k8 then repeat to the end of the row! The next row is similar to build up the long bumps even more!! xxxx


I like that "bobble". It would take some time if you have to keep turning back and forth.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now. I have to pull the bins to the curb for the garbagemen to pick up.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> No, it's k4, turn, p4, turn, k8 then repeat to the end of the row! The next row is similar to build up the long bumps even more!! xxxx


Very bumpy. Nice texture. Cc


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That great that Beth and you were able to work it out from Pinterest.


She was pleased that she could. That and beating me at the board games has given her confidence a huge boost. X


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The same thing happened again yesterday. Harold wrote a check for his newish truck. It cleared the bank immediately. A direct deposit check is due in our account on the 7th. It will not be posted to our count until today or tomorrow. Definitely need to deposit days before you want to use the money.


So wrong that things don't work both ways!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That KAL looks interesting, if I'm looking at the right one. Each of the squares was created by a different designer.


That's right. The last Afghan was from the same source, they seem to do one every year to encourage people to sign up for their newsletter!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The teachers are on a one day strike again today. This is probably going to go on for most of the year. There are no negotiation dates set for the two sides to talk. I'm ok with less school buses on the road, but it's disruptive to the kids and their parents who have to make alternate arrangements. I'm surprised that a mediator hasn't been brought it, but I think the province would have to pay a lot more if that happened.


This happened when my son was at school, they were striking some weeks for 3 days with the result that he got so used to not going to school that he never went back. In the end, the head let him leave although he was still under 16 
:sm13: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I can hear on my phone okay. However, I have issues with those whose first language is not American English. Sigh, so often those answering business phones have accents. So I put my phone on speaker. Harold translates most things I cannot understand. We use to be able to ask to be transferred but so often that does not work. We also found that if there is suppose to be a survey at the end of the call and the call did not go well there is no survey.
> We did find they actually do record the calls. I got a call back from a vice president. She said she had listened to my phone conversation. Agreed with me the other person was impossible for her to understand. She apologized and answered my question very thoroughly.????????☎


Result! That happens a lot here, sadly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. What did you decide on to take to Knit and Natter? Enjoy your day.


Have started another shawl (May I Borrow This Please) so took that along though only got a few rows done. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> She was pleased that she could. That and beating me at the board games has given her confidence a huge boost. X


And being the good Knanna that you are, I bet it didn't dent yours at all, nice job!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> And being the good Knanna that you are, I bet it didn't dent yours at all, nice job!! Xxxx


No it didn't. In fact made me burst with pride! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Judi I believe something is going very wrong with your eyes and you need to see a doctor. All the problems you are having with you balance could be related to eye problems. Please please take care of yourself.????????


Thanks for your concern, and advice, Jinx, I saw an Opthalmologist on 16 th Dec, and I have another review with them, on 15th Jan, so that is next week. I was also able to get in to my Doc, yesterday morning, and my eyes were checked, and I have also now got a script for an eye gel, for Dry Eye, which has helped immensely. I wasn't able to sleep, on Tuesday Night, but once the gel medication was on my eye, the relief from the pain was immediate, and I was actually able to sleep for a few hours, after each application!

I am hoping that at my appointment next week, the person I see then, will be able to prescribe, or suggest to my Doc, a more effective eye medication, but the pain I am suffering, prior to current medication, is due to Doy Eye Syndrome, and is caused by an insufficient production of tears, or possibly damaged tear ducts! So I will be on eye drops, of one kind or another!
so for now, everything is as good as it is, for me, but as I receive the necessary treatment, the state of things will improve, immensely!????❤ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> New Year's we went next door to our new neighbours and drank the best part of two bottles of strawberry cocktail she had made. Plus we had a few jelly pots, some of which were very vodka. Talked till 2 o'clock then went home and fell into bed. We like our new neighbours! They also gave me a banana cake to bring home. It was delicious.


Hello Janet, your neighbours sound wonderful; it is good that you had a great time! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Yay you. It looks great. And great for first time.


Yes June, that is an excellent example of the stitch, and for a first time using the technique! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your eye problems clear soon.


So do I, I haven't been able to work on any of my projects latey, but I am hoping that will all change, by tomorrow! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm happy with uninterrupted sleep at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be. If only.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you,on that one, Janet! ???????? xoxoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. I think it's dry out there at the moment, but rain is on the way and possibly some snow over the weekend or early next week. Went to Fiber Social at the LYS yesterday. Always good to get out and see people. Not much planned for today, so will be going with Flo. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thanks for your concern, and advice, Jinx, I saw an Opthalmologist on 16 th Dec, and I have another review with them, on 15th Jan, so that is next week. I was also able to get in to my Doc, yesterday morning, and my eyes were checked, and I have also now got a script for an eye gel, for Dry Eye, which has helped immensely. I wasn't able to sleep, on Tuesday Night, but once the gel medication was on my eye, the relief from the pain was immediate, and I was actually able to sleep for a few hours, after each application!
> 
> I am hoping that at my appointment next week, the person I see then, will be able to prescribe, or suggest to my Doc, a more effective eye medication, but the pain I am suffering, prior to current medication, is due to Doy Eye Syndrome, and is caused by an insufficient production of tears, or possibly damaged tear ducts! So I will be on eye drops, of one kind or another!
> so for now, everything is as good as it is, for me, but as I receive the necessary treatment, the state of things will improve, immensely!????❤ xoxoxo


Glad that something is helping you for now while you wait to see the eye doctor next week. I hope it continues for you. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You know you are going to have to explain that plain square a lot.[/ quote]
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't, It should remain an enigma.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is an excellent idea; it will also give people a chance to use their imaginations, and come up with why you put that square, into your quilt! ???? xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My sister had that for a birthday present, the results were quite interesting, a lot more Irish than we'd realised!!





SaxonLady said:


> Those Irish pedlars at it again!


❤ ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

[/quote=jinx]Not all the time. ???? I do try hard to very considerate of his feelings. I have gotten teased by friends because we say please and thank you to each other. I say that to my friends and he is my best friend so why would I not do the same for him?[/quote]



SaxonLady said:


> Why should marriage stop you saying please and thank you? I would have thought politeness to each other an essential.


Also, if one doesn't speak nicely to ones' Spouse, if oure has children, how does one teach their children, to speak, and act with kindness; when it would be seen by those children, to not exist! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Have started another shawl (May I Borrow This Please) so took that along though only got a few rows done. xx


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/may-i-borrow-this-please
That is a nice shawl pattern. I see several other members have made that. So the pattern has been well tested. You love to knit shawls which gives you an abundant supply of them. I love to knit small items slippers, hats, and mittens so I can easily find a place for my over flow.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hope your eyes are back to normal very soon dear! xxxx


Thanks June, I am seeing an Eye Specialist in Adelaide next week, this appt is actually about my Cateracts, but I am also hoping that there will be some sort of help, for the Dry Eye situationl. Does anyone else in our circle of friends/sisters, have this condition, besides me? The next question would be, if any one of you do, is there any pain, associated with the Dry Eye! I had heard of this condition previously; but had no idea that severe pain was associated with it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

So glad you saw the doctor yesterday. Hoping the eye doctor knows what he is doing and gives you the correct solution to your problem. Would hate for you to lose your vision because the doctors took too long to give you the correct meds.????????


Xiang said:


> Thanks for your concern, and advice, Jinx, I saw an Opthalmologist on 16 th Dec, and I have another review with them, on 15th Jan, so that is next week. I was also able to get in to my Doc, yesterday morning, and my eyes were checked, and I have also now got a script for an eye gel, for Dry Eye, which has helped immensely. I wasn't able to sleep, on Tuesday Night, but once the gel medication was on my eye, the relief from the pain was immediate, and I was actually able to sleep for a few hours, after each application!
> 
> I am hoping that at my appointment next week, the person I see then, will be able to prescribe, or suggest to my Doc, a more effective eye medication, but the pain I am suffering, prior to current medication, is due to Doy Eye Syndrome, and is caused by an insufficient production of tears, or possibly damaged tear ducts! So I will be on eye drops, of one kind or another!
> so for now, everything is as good as it is, for me, but as I receive the necessary treatment, the state of things will improve, immensely!????❤ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, not again, join the club. Have you had a scan on your knee? Apparently the cruciate ligament can have been damaged years ago but can flare up later. Just a thought. xxxx





SaxonLady said:


> That sounds like good advice to me Londy.


It is definitely very good advice! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hope you get seen to very quickly. Take care judi


Thanks Susan, I saw my doc yesterday, along with a script for some Gel eye drops, and they work so much better than the regular type of drops! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I quite understand the dislike of filling out forms. I always feel so relieved when they are finished. I usually leave them until the last minute and worry and fret about them for weeks. Why am I so foolish? I should do them immediately and be done with them. I do the same thing with phone calls. I am so happy as of this a.m. I do not have any phone calls to make. Oh darn, I just thought of I call I have to make this afternoon.???? I ordered a gift on line for $100.00. Today I looked at my charge card bill. She charged me the day I ordered it and also charged me the day she sent it. I definitely need to call her.
> Thanks for not confusing me. ????
> 
> :sm09: :sm09:


I really hope you get the double charge, sorted very quickly! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> No it didn't. In fact made me burst with pride! Xxxx


Oh dear, glad I didn't have to clear _that_ up!!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks for your concern, and advice, Jinx, I saw an Opthalmologist on 16 th Dec, and I have another review with them, on 15th Jan, so that is next week. I was also able to get in to my Doc, yesterday morning, and my eyes were checked, and I have also now got a script for an eye gel, for Dry Eye, which has helped immensely. I wasn't able to sleep, on Tuesday Night, but once the gel medication was on my eye, the relief from the pain was immediate, and I was actually able to sleep for a few hours, after each application!
> 
> I am hoping that at my appointment next week, the person I see then, will be able to prescribe, or suggest to my Doc, a more effective eye medication, but the pain I am suffering, prior to current medication, is due to Doy Eye Syndrome, and is caused by an insufficient production of tears, or possibly damaged tear ducts! So I will be on eye drops, of one kind or another!
> so for now, everything is as good as it is, for me, but as I receive the necessary treatment, the state of things will improve, immensely!????❤ xoxoxo


So glad you have some relief now, that sounded awful. I suppose it's not one of your meds that's caused the dry eyes or have you always suffered with that ailment? xxxx


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up, on some of the chats, but it is now 0250hrs, Thursday morning, so I need to get some sleep, before the pain returns, and I won't get any more sleep, once that pain returns! I used to have an extremely high pain tolerance, but now I barely cope with an extremely minor pain!???????????? And now I bid you all a wonderful day for everyone, and a Goodnight from me! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I think it's dry out there at the moment, but rain is on the way and possibly some snow over the weekend or early next week. Went to Fiber Social at the LYS yesterday. Always good to get out and see people. Not much planned for today, so will be going with Flo. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam! The fiber social sounds like such fun, we don't have anything like that around here. How are your 'going South' plans going now you must be anxious to get to your new home?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> ❤ ???????????????? xoxoxo


To be sure, to be sure!!! No wonder I am so addicted to eBay!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/may-i-borrow-this-please
> That is a nice shawl pattern. I see several other members have made that. So the pattern has been well tested. You love to knit shawls which gives you an abundant supply of them. I love to knit small items slippers, hats, and mittens so I can easily find a place for my over flow.


That is a lovely shawl, especially in the gradient yarn! It's a bit like a 'Lala' but knitted at an angle!!! By the way, I have never seen Jacky wearing a shawl, just can't picture it, I don't know what she's going to do with them all!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I am seeing an Eye Specialist in Adelaide next week, this appt is actually about my Cateracts, but I am also hoping that there will be some sort of help, for the Dry Eye situationl. Does anyone else in our circle of friends/sisters, have this condition, besides me? The next question would be, if any one of you do, is there any pain, associated with the Dry Eye! I had heard of this condition previously; but had no idea that severe pain was associated with it! ???????????? xoxoxo


I guess if your eyes become dry enough, the friction from rubbing on your eyelids will cause unimaginable pain! After I had laser surgery to correct my long-sightedness, I developed dry eyes and I was prescribed flax seed oil capsules which helped a lot. 13 years later, I still take them because I believe they help my joints, especially my knees!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam! The fiber social sounds like such fun, we don't have anything like that around here. How are your 'going South' plans going now you must be anxious to get to your new home?!! xxxx


Fiber social is a lot of fun.

Our going south plans gave stalled a bit. Still working on this darn house. It's a slow process, but progress is made daily so that's good. It's ok because we now have snow in the mountains so it would be dicey to travel down to Arizona now. I am anxious to get back to our new home and get properly settled in. It will all happen in due course.

Thanks for asking. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Fiber social is a lot of fun.
> 
> Our going south plans gave stalled a bit. Still working on this darn house. It's a slow process, but progress is made daily so that's good. It's ok because we now have snow in the mountains so it would be dicey to travel down to Arizona now. I am anxious to get back to our new home and get properly settled in. It will all happen in due course.
> 
> Thanks for asking. :sm02: xxxooo


I admire your patience but in any case I know that where you are now, you get to see your family and friends and get to decent LYS!! I wish you what you wish yourself and am thinking of you!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I admire your patience but in any case I know that where you are now, you get to see your family and friends and get to decent LYS!! I wish you what you wish yourself and am thinking of you!! xxxx


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Oops. Double post. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Because we do not ask, do not think we do not care. I am thinking of you and hope that "darn house" gets finished soon.



Miss Pam said:


> Fiber social is a lot of fun.
> 
> Our going south plans gave stalled a bit. Still working on this darn house. It's a slow process, but progress is made daily so that's good. It's ok because we now have snow in the mountains so it would be dicey to travel down to Arizona now. I am anxious to get back to our new home and get properly settled in. It will all happen in due course.
> 
> Thanks for asking. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/may-i-borrow-this-please
> That is a nice shawl pattern. I see several other members have made that. So the pattern has been well tested. You love to knit shawls which gives you an abundant supply of them. I love to knit small items slippers, hats, and mittens so I can easily find a place for my over flow.


Have put the shawl aside at the moment as I've had an order for my bunny family and haven't done daddy yet, and a duckling so will get those done before Monday incase I can't knit for a while. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I am seeing an Eye Specialist in Adelaide next week, this appt is actually about my Cateracts, but I am also hoping that there will be some sort of help, for the Dry Eye situationl. Does anyone else in our circle of friends/sisters, have this condition, besides me? The next question would be, if any one of you do, is there any pain, associated with the Dry Eye! I had heard of this condition previously; but had no idea that severe pain was associated with it! ???????????? xoxoxo


Yes I've had it and it can be extremely painful if not kept lubricated, like having sandpaper in your eye. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That is a lovely shawl, especially in the gradient yarn! It's a bit like a 'Lala' but knitted at an angle!!! By the way, I have never seen Jacky wearing a shawl, just can't picture it, I don't know what she's going to do with them all!!! xxxx


No I have never worn one, usually give quite a few away to anyone who want them or charity. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Because we do not ask, do not think we do not care. I am thinking of you and hope that "darn house" gets finished soon.


I know and so appreciate all of you!!!! Love you all lots! ????????????xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have put the shawl aside at the moment as I've had an order for my bunny family and haven't done daddy yet, and a duckling so will get those done before Monday incase I can't knit for a while. xx


Very good forward thinking!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

To make one or two of those small things seems like a good break from shawls. I think you will be able to knit even if you have to do it laying down.????


Barn-dweller said:


> Have put the shawl aside at the moment as I've had an order for my bunny family and haven't done daddy yet, and a duckling so will get those done before Monday incase I can't knit for a while. xx


----------



## jinx

Judi did you mention sojourn syndrome to us lately? Could that be what your issue is. I have dry eyes sometimes. Never painful, just irritating and using moisture drops for a day or two relieves all symptoms. Not medicate advice, just saying. Insist the eye doctor address your issue. Right now that is more important than the cataracts in my opinion.???????? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've had it and it can be extremely painful if not kept lubricated, like having sandpaper in your eye. xx


----------



## grandma susan

This ia ollie bunny after his operation todat


----------



## grandma susan

I've had a bit bother getting on kp....it took me to a different page and it said knitting paradise was sold......don't know what that's been about. Anyway...evening everyone. Our poor Ollie bunny has been poorly and lost some considerable weight, so he was booked into the vets this morning do an operation on his back teeth. We had to pick him up at 5pm and he was a sight for sore eyes. He was so drowsy bless him. He sat on grandmas knee in the car and snuggled in. After a couple of hours at home he came back to life, and ate some shredded Apple then gave himself a wash. He's got to go back tomorrow. He's been funny really, he wouldn't look at sue, I think that's because he was cross at her leaving him, so he's been grandmas bunny tonight. While that was going on little ted wanted to be out so they put him in his ball. They had me driven silly. This is a mad house. Nice to see Ollie ok but it's cost a few hundred, for the work that they've done. I should have been a vets moll! 

Donna came this morning and we got into a conversation about who lends and who borrows! She said she borrowed her friend some money but what she meant was she loaned her friend. I tried to tell her that her friend had borrowed and Donna had loaned. Honestly talk about thick....sorry.... I think we got there in the finish. She's in her 40's you'd think she'd have come across it before today. She was on top form today, she'll do anything I ask her to do but never thinks for herself. I will win this...she will know what to do. I tidied up when she went, that's not as bad as it sounds. If she opens the lid on a cleaner she never shuts it when she's done, I've asked time and time again for her to do it. She leaves the strainer in the sink out when she changed my bed she always leaves the duvet and pillow cases inside out! Why they have to be taken off the bed like that I don't know....I continuously ask her not to do that. I know I'm splitting hairs, and I know I sound niggly but she's driving me crazy. She put the rubbish in a big sack in the kitchen to take to the bin and it never got there. Oh I could go on, but I'm just excited petty petty petty. But she's driving me crazy. And talk...my god she talks and shouts as she's talking. BUT.. She's a nice girl and I couldn't hurt her for the world. She's been on about the doctors again today. Her and her family are never away from them. I think they maybe a little wimpy. That's enough moaning, THANKYOU for listening to me.????????

I'm going home in the morning and I may just call in to see Wendy who lost her husband before Christmas. Then I'll do crem, Asda and home. As you can see jinx it's Thursday tomorrow. I thinks that's all my moaning and to be honest if that's all I've got to moan about then my life's not too bad is it? No sign of Margaret's baby yet, I'll keep you posted. As usual I'll keep you informed. Love yawl.....you know that though don't you? Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> No, it's k4, turn, p4, turn, k8 then repeat to the end of the row! The next row is similar to build up the long bumps even more!! xxxx


I think it's a lovely pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

Driving in snow squalls today. Both in and out. For those who have never driven in a lake effect snow squall, I'll give you this link. It's not my video or my highway, but you will get the idea. Just leave the sound off.


----------



## jinx

Hello Susan. Oh, tomorrow is Thursday. That means I have the day off.????
Donna sounds like she may be a bit slower than average. She wants to please, but just cannot grasp everything. I friend had a cleaning lady that seemed to be about the same mentally. Did a good job but just could not remember everything. She fired her and has been without help for a long time as cleaning ladies are hard to find around here.



grandma susan said:


> I've had a bit bother getting on kp....it took me to a different page and it said knitting paradise was sold......don't know what that's been about. Anyway...evening everyone. Our poor Ollie bunny has been poorly and lost some considerable weight, so he was booked into the vets this morning do an operation on his back teeth. We had to pick him up at 5pm and he was a sight for sore eyes. He was so drowsy bless him. He sat on grandmas knee in the car and snuggled in. After a couple of hours at home he came back to life, and ate some shredded Apple then gave himself a wash. He's got to go back tomorrow. He's been funny really, he wouldn't look at sue, I think that's because he was cross at her leaving him, so he's been grandmas bunny tonight. While that was going on little ted wanted to be out so they put him in his ball. They had me driven silly. This is a mad house. Nice to see Ollie ok but it's cost a few hundred, for the work that they've done. I should have been a vets moll!
> 
> Donna came this morning and we got into a conversation about who lends and who borrows! She said she borrowed her friend some money but what she meant was she loaned her friend. I tried to tell her that her friend had borrowed and Donna had loaned. Honestly talk about thick....sorry.... I think we got there in the finish. She's in her 40's you'd think she'd have come across it before today. She was on top form today, she'll do anything I ask her to do but never thinks for herself. I will win this...she will know what to do. I tidied up when she went, that's not as bad as it sounds. If she opens the lid on a cleaner she never shuts it when she's done, I've asked time and time again for her to do it. She leaves the strainer in the sink out when she changed my bed she always leaves the duvet and pillow cases inside out! Why they have to be taken off the bed like that I don't know....I continuously ask her not to do that. I know I'm splitting hairs, and I know I sound niggly but she's driving me crazy. She put the rubbish in a big sack in the kitchen to take to the bin and it never got there. Oh I could go on, but I'm just excited petty petty petty. But she's driving me crazy. And talk...my god she talks and shouts as she's talking. BUT.. She's a nice girl and I couldn't hurt her for the world. She's been on about the doctors again today. Her and her family are never away from them. I think they maybe a little wimpy. That's enough moaning, THANKYOU for listening to me.????????
> 
> I'm going home in the morning and I may just call in to see Wendy who lost her husband before Christmas. Then I'll do crem, Asda and home. As you can see jinx it's Thursday tomorrow. I thinks that's all my moaning and to be honest if that's all I've got to moan about then my life's not too bad is it? No sign of Margaret's baby yet, I'll keep you posted. As usual I'll keep you informed. Love yawl.....you know that though don't you? Xx


----------



## jinx

Today I am so thankful for my honeydoer. I cannot imagine what I would do without him. He installed a doorbell in our office today. We often miss visitors as we do not hear the bell.
He was sick for two weeks. Caught a cold from his son, my greatgrandson. I am glad he is healthy again and able to help us out. When he was sick my granddaughter, his ex wife went and made meals for him and cleaned his house. They are determined to make their separation as easy on their children as they can. I am use to exes belittling and cursing their ex partners. I am proud of these two who put their children ahead of themselves. I told Flo she was divorcing him, I was not divorcing him and he is still my grandson.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Driving in snow squalls today. Both in and out. For those who have never driven in a lake effect snow squall, I'll give you this link. It's not my video or my highway, but you will get the idea. Just leave the sound off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a frightening sudden change. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny an windy Surrey. Had an interesting talk at WI last night from an ex policewoman not a prison officer. Nice to get back anf ee everyone.

Busy day today as we are having a sewing up the town map day today. I've made a huge pot of courgette soup to sustain them.

Will catch up later. Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

And good morning from me from a cloudy, breezy Norfolk. Nothing planned for today except get my daddy bunny done and then start my duckling. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a wonderful day. Crafting with friends while enjoying a pot of soup sounds like a great way to spend a day.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny an windy Surrey. Had an interesting talk at WI last night from an ex policewoman not a prison officer. Nice to get back anf ee everyone.
> 
> Busy day today as we are having a sewing up the town map day today. I've made a huge pot of courgette soup to sustain them.
> 
> Will catch up later. Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am laughing at myself. I guess I was thinking of Susan when you mentioned getting your bunny done. ???????????? What's for dinner?


Barn-dweller said:


> And good morning from me from a cloudy, breezy Norfolk. Nothing planned for today except get my daddy bunny done and then start my duckling. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am laughing at myself. I guess I was thinking of Susan when you mentioned getting your bunny done. ???????????? What's for dinner?


Home made Christmas rissoles. Christmas because I chucked all the leftover meats from Christmas in the mincer, so there's duck, turkey, chicken, stuffing and pigs in blankets all mixed in. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Sounds interesting. I thought maybe there would be a little rabbit thrown in for added flavor.


Barn-dweller said:


> Home made Christmas rissoles. Christmas because I chucked all the leftover meats from Christmas in the mincer, so there's duck, turkey, chicken, stuffing and pigs in blankets all mixed in. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I'm off out for the day with Miriam today, its going to rain hard later so it might be just the morning! Catch you all later, lots of love!!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:50 am EST and -21'C (-6'F). No precipitation in this area as the wind has shifted.
I was busy all day yesterday. The time flew.
Did a few more rows on the Craft lunch project as both Tazi and Fluffy took turns laying on the bag with the project for Knit Night and I didn't want to move them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I'm off out for the day with Miriam today, its going to rain hard later so it might be just the morning! Catch you all later, lots of love!!! Xxxx


Have a nice meetup with Miriam.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Home made Christmas rissoles. Christmas because I chucked all the leftover meats from Christmas in the mincer, so there's duck, turkey, chicken, stuffing and pigs in blankets all mixed in. xx :sm23:


Not sure about the pigs in blankets, but the rest sounds great.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> And good morning from me from a cloudy, breezy Norfolk. Nothing planned for today except get my daddy bunny done and then start my duckling. Have a good day. xx


Those should be fun to make. 
One of the ladies at Craft Lunch is making Gandalfs, complete with fuzzy grey hair and beard.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny an windy Surrey. Had an interesting talk at WI last night from an ex policewoman not a prison officer. Nice to get back anf ee everyone.
> 
> Busy day today as we are having a sewing up the town map day today. I've made a huge pot of courgette soup to sustain them.
> 
> Will catch up later. Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I like my courgette soup creamed with parmesan on top. :sm01: 
I'm sure that was an interesting talk.
Good luck sewing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> What a frightening sudden change. xx


It was sunny when I left work, drove through snow just outside the next town and ended up back in sunshine just before I got to Port Hope.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Today I am so thankful for my honeydoer. I cannot imagine what I would do without him. He installed a doorbell in our office today. We often miss visitors as we do not hear the bell.
> He was sick for two weeks. Caught a cold from his son, my greatgrandson. I am glad he is healthy again and able to help us out. When he was sick my granddaughter, his ex wife went and made meals for him and cleaned his house. They are determined to make their separation as easy on their children as they can. I am use to exes belittling and cursing their ex partners. I am proud of these two who put their children ahead of themselves. I told Flo she was divorcing him, I was not divorcing him and he is still my grandson.


The lady in the cubicle next to me separated amicably with both of her ex-husbands. They have 4 children and several grandchildren together and all the parents still go together with the children and grandchildren on vacation and to events. So unlike my parents, who still don't speak.
I'm glad your honeydoer is better and can help you.
Do you have the Ring or Google Nest Hello video doorbell. I've thought of getting one of those so DD can answer the door without leaving her office. Mum can't hear the doorbell most of the time.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello Susan. Oh, tomorrow is Thursday. That means I have the day off.????
> Donna sounds like she may be a bit slower than average. She wants to please, but just cannot grasp everything. I friend had a cleaning lady that seemed to be about the same mentally. Did a good job but just could not remember everything. She fired her and has been without help for a long time as cleaning ladies are hard to find around here.


Happy Thursday. Knit Night tonight for me.
Mum's guy Stuart has the same problem finding good housekeepers. He can't bend his neck because of his vertigo which makes it difficult to do a lot of housecleaning. He currently has a housekeeper that he has settled on. She does clean the house well in my opinion, but she doesn't do things exactly as Stuart asks.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've had a bit bother getting on kp....it took me to a different page and it said knitting paradise was sold......don't know what that's been about. Anyway...evening everyone. Our poor Ollie bunny has been poorly and lost some considerable weight, so he was booked into the vets this morning do an operation on his back teeth. We had to pick him up at 5pm and he was a sight for sore eyes. He was so drowsy bless him. He sat on grandmas knee in the car and snuggled in. After a couple of hours at home he came back to life, and ate some shredded Apple then gave himself a wash. He's got to go back tomorrow. He's been funny really, he wouldn't look at sue, I think that's because he was cross at her leaving him, so he's been grandmas bunny tonight. While that was going on little ted wanted to be out so they put him in his ball. They had me driven silly. This is a mad house. Nice to see Ollie ok but it's cost a few hundred, for the work that they've done. I should have been a vets moll!
> 
> Donna came this morning and we got into a conversation about who lends and who borrows! She said she borrowed her friend some money but what she meant was she loaned her friend. I tried to tell her that her friend had borrowed and Donna had loaned. Honestly talk about thick....sorry.... I think we got there in the finish. She's in her 40's you'd think she'd have come across it before today. She was on top form today, she'll do anything I ask her to do but never thinks for herself. I will win this...she will know what to do. I tidied up when she went, that's not as bad as it sounds. If she opens the lid on a cleaner she never shuts it when she's done, I've asked time and time again for her to do it. She leaves the strainer in the sink out when she changed my bed she always leaves the duvet and pillow cases inside out! Why they have to be taken off the bed like that I don't know....I continuously ask her not to do that. I know I'm splitting hairs, and I know I sound niggly but she's driving me crazy. She put the rubbish in a big sack in the kitchen to take to the bin and it never got there. Oh I could go on, but I'm just excited petty petty petty. But she's driving me crazy. And talk...my god she talks and shouts as she's talking. BUT.. She's a nice girl and I couldn't hurt her for the world. She's been on about the doctors again today. Her and her family are never away from them. I think they maybe a little wimpy. That's enough moaning, THANKYOU for listening to me.????????
> 
> I'm going home in the morning and I may just call in to see Wendy who lost her husband before Christmas. Then I'll do crem, Asda and home. As you can see jinx it's Thursday tomorrow. I thinks that's all my moaning and to be honest if that's all I've got to moan about then my life's not too bad is it? No sign of Margaret's baby yet, I'll keep you posted. As usual I'll keep you informed. Love yawl.....you know that though don't you? Xx


I've heard that same rumour on the main pages that KP had been sold. That rumour started up a few years ago and keeps popping up every once in a while. If KP goes away completely, we'll just have to find another way to keep yakking.
I was surprised when you said it was his back teeth causing the problem. I know the front teeth keep growing all their lives. Does Ollie have a chew stick? Willow or ash works well. I hope Ollie continues to do well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No I have never worn one, usually give quite a few away to anyone who want them or charity. xxxx


I don't usually wear one. I'm hard on my clothing, and get catches in fine yarns.. I do have one shawl at work that has long ends that I can tie in front. I do wear that one often.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Fiber social is a lot of fun.
> 
> Our going south plans gave stalled a bit. Still working on this darn house. It's a slow process, but progress is made daily so that's good. It's ok because we now have snow in the mountains so it would be dicey to travel down to Arizona now. I am anxious to get back to our new home and get properly settled in. It will all happen in due course.
> 
> Thanks for asking. :sm02: xxxooo


I'm sorry that the "darn house" has stopped you from getting into the warmth.
So long as progress continues.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That is a lovely shawl, especially in the gradient yarn! It's a bit like a 'Lala' but knitted at an angle!!! By the way, I have never seen Jacky wearing a shawl, just can't picture it, I don't know what she's going to do with them all!!! xxxx


I was thinking the same thing. It is like Lala with an extra set of stitches. I've added it to my humongously long queue. 
(I may not wear shawls often but I still like making them.)
I was thinking of using my shawls for decorating the walls of the next house that I get :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam! The fiber social sounds like such fun, we don't have anything like that around here. How are your 'going South' plans going now you must be anxious to get to your new home?!! xxxx


You'll have to make your own Fibre social. Gather a few ladies to knit/crochet in a convenient place. Having it at a yarn store just makes buying more yarn easier. There were a few ladies who used to gather at the Tim Horton's near the highway before the yarn store opened. They all seemed to enjoy chatting and laughing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Susan, I saw my doc yesterday, along with a script for some Gel eye drops, and they work so much better than the regular type of drops! ???? xoxoxo


I'm glad that you are getting some relief.


----------



## nitz8catz

The TV has been posting pictures of the 63 Canadians who died in the plane crash in Iran. Another 60 were not Canadian citizens but did live in Canada. Along with their pictures, they are also saying which town where they lived and what their profession was. Apparently the connecting flight from Ukraine to Toronto only had 40 people on it. The rest of the seats were empty, for all the people who died. That would have been a difficult flight to be on.


----------



## nitz8catz

I forgot to take some project to work yesterday. I'll not repeat that mistake. 
I think I'll sign off now and head to Whitby.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping you and Miriam do not get soaking wet. How is Miriam doing?


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I'm off out for the day with Miriam today, its going to rain hard later so it might be just the morning! Catch you all later, lots of love!!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

I think your parents are the norm. It is wonderful when the adults can put aside their differences for the sake of the children. At Thanksgiving honeydoer was a guest along with Flo, her guy, and the four children at my sons home. My sister is confused. She cannot figure out if they are divorced why is he invited into our homes? 


nitz8catz said:


> The lady in the cubicle next to me separated amicably with both of her ex-husbands. They have 4 children and several grandchildren together and all the parents still go together with the children and grandchildren on vacation and to events. So unlike my parents, who still don't speak.
> I'm glad your honeydoer is better and can help you.
> Do you have the Ring or Google Nest Hello video doorbell. I've thought of getting one of those so DD can answer the door without leaving her office. Mum can't hear the doorbell most of the time.


----------



## jinx

We get set in our ways and want things done in a certain way. Flo cleans for me and has learned to do things my way. Luckily with her we can laugh at our differences and get the job done my way. I guess I will be having a "professional cleaner" in later this month. She has a full schedule, but recently lost one of her clients and can fit me in. Her price is more reasonable as she uses her own cleaning products that she sells if the homeowner is interested in buying them.



nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday. Knit Night tonight for me.
> Mum's guy Stuart has the same problem finding good housekeepers. He can't bend his neck because of his vertigo which makes it difficult to do a lot of housecleaning. He currently has a housekeeper that he has settled on. She does clean the house well in my opinion, but she doesn't do things exactly as Stuart asks.


----------



## jinx

I make ponchos and I do wear them. I always have one laying over a chair in the office. My daughter said I had to make one to coordinated with the decor in the office. So a green poncho will be my next project. That is after I finish this blue one. Not exactly hanging on the wall but used as decoration.



nitz8catz said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It is like Lala with an extra set of stitches. I've added it to my humongously long queue.
> (I may not wear shawls often but I still like making them.)
> I was thinking of using my shawls for decorating the walls of the next house that I get :sm17:


----------



## jinx

Do you have Panera Restaurants? Several Panaras have and encourage knitting groups to use their space. They ask the group not come at noon. I am sure they also assume members will eat at the restaurant.



nitz8catz said:


> You'll have to make your own Fibre social. Gather a few ladies to knit/crochet in a convenient place. Having it at a yarn store just makes buying more yarn easier. There were a few ladies who used to gather at the Tim Horton's near the highway before the yarn store opened. They all seemed to enjoy chatting and laughing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Not sure about the pigs in blankets, but the rest sounds great.


They are so blitzed all you really get is the bit of bacon taste. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny an windy Surrey. Had an interesting talk at WI last night from an ex policewoman not a prison officer. Nice to get back anf ee everyone.
> 
> Busy day today as we are having a sewing up the town map day today. I've made a huge pot of courgette soup to sustain them.
> 
> Will catch up later. Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Sounds like an interesting talk last night. Have fun with the sewing up of the town map. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> And good morning from me from a cloudy, breezy Norfolk. Nothing planned for today except get my daddy bunny done and then start my duckling. Have a good day. xx


Have fun with the knitting you have planned and enjoy your relatively quiet day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I'm off out for the day with Miriam today, its going to rain hard later so it might be just the morning! Catch you all later, lots of love!!! Xxxx


Have fun today with Miriam. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry that the "darn house" has stopped you from getting into the warmth.
> So long as progress continues.


Thank you. Yes, progress is slow but a bit made every day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's dark and rainy here at the moment. Will be leaving early to have breakfast with a friend. Then back here for awhile and then will be meeting up with a couple of other friends late this afternoon. Tomorrow I'm supposed to be going on the ferry to visit my friend who lives across the sound. Busy couple of days, but that's a good thing. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've had it and it can be extremely painful if not kept lubricated, like having sandpaper in your eye. xx


Yes, that is exactly what it feels like, and when a doctor doesn't seem to know what one is describing, it just gets worse! That is what was wrong, when I went to A&E, the first time, but I thought I had something in my eye, and the doc didn't identify dry eye; so I was sent down South, to get checked for Glaucoma!

I saw a doe yesterday, and now have a script for an eye gel, and it is MAGIC; although it did take more than a couple of applications, before full relief was gained, but after that, and if I continue to put the get in at just the right time, the pain doesn't return!

Next week, we are down South again, for a 9:30 appt, with the Cataract doc, and I amhoping that the replacement date, will come out of this trip! ???? xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So glad you have some relief now, that sounded awful. I suppose it's not one of your meds that's caused the dry eyes or have you always suffered with that ailment? xxxx


No, not one of my current meds! Apparently some people get this, as we age, and I think I have actually had it for quite a while, but did not realise; and I certainly didn't sign up for anything like this. I thought I already had enough on my plate! Oh well, we just keep on, keeping on! xx


----------



## Xiang

I was going to do a bit of a catchup, but my mind keeps going else where, So I am going to try and do abit of a catch up, or my knitting! I need to get Miss 11's jacket finished; So that I can get on with something else smaller, before I begin the next jacket, for Miss 10! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've had a bit bother getting on kp....it took me to a different page and it said knitting paradise was sold......don't know what that's been about. Anyway...evening everyone. Our poor Ollie bunny has been poorly and lost some considerable weight, so he was booked into the vets this morning do an operation on his back teeth. We had to pick him up at 5pm and he was a sight for sore eyes. He was so drowsy bless him. He sat on grandmas knee in the car and snuggled in. After a couple of hours at home he came back to life, and ate some shredded Apple then gave himself a wash. He's got to go back tomorrow. He's been funny really, he wouldn't look at sue, I think that's because he was cross at her leaving him, so he's been grandmas bunny tonight. While that was going on little ted wanted to be out so they put him in his ball. They had me driven silly. This is a mad house. Nice to see Ollie ok but it's cost a few hundred, for the work that they've done. I should have been a vets moll!
> 
> Donna came this morning and we got into a conversation about who lends and who borrows! She said she borrowed her friend some money but what she meant was she loaned her friend. I tried to tell her that her friend had borrowed and Donna had loaned. Honestly talk about thick....sorry.... I think we got there in the finish. She's in her 40's you'd think she'd have come across it before today. She was on top form today, she'll do anything I ask her to do but never thinks for herself. I will win this...she will know what to do. I tidied up when she went, that's not as bad as it sounds. If she opens the lid on a cleaner she never shuts it when she's done, I've asked time and time again for her to do it. She leaves the strainer in the sink out when she changed my bed she always leaves the duvet and pillow cases inside out! Why they have to be taken off the bed like that I don't know....I continuously ask her not to do that. I know I'm splitting hairs, and I know I sound niggly but she's driving me crazy. She put the rubbish in a big sack in the kitchen to take to the bin and it never got there. Oh I could go on, but I'm just excited petty petty petty. But she's driving me crazy. And talk...my god she talks and shouts as she's talking. BUT.. She's a nice girl and I couldn't hurt her for the world. She's been on about the doctors again today. Her and her family are never away from them. I think they maybe a little wimpy. That's enough moaning, THANKYOU for listening to me.????????
> 
> I'm going home in the morning and I may just call in to see Wendy who lost her husband before Christmas. Then I'll do crem, Asda and home. As you can see jinx it's Thursday tomorrow. I thinks that's all my moaning and to be honest if that's all I've got to moan about then my life's not too bad is it? No sign of Margaret's baby yet, I'll keep you posted. As usual I'll keep you informed. Love yawl.....you know that though don't you? Xx


I admire your patience so much Susan, however lovely Donna is, I would have blown my stack a hundred times by now, it sounds like she leaves you more work than she actually does!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm back home. I had an interrupted sleep last night, dreaming of rabbits....say no more, oldies going back at 5pm. I think he's fine now. Have you ever taken a capsule of medication, and the capsule has opened befor the medication has got down your throat? Well I've just done that and I can't get the taste out of my throat. I'm drinking soda like it's going out of fashion and it's not budging. It's horrible????????.

The weathers been poor today raining etc. So I had some flowers for Albert but I didn't stop at the crem to get wet and brought them home instead. I've been into Karen's for some hot chocolate. We've put the world to rights. I went to Asda and stocked up again in case I get snowed in.

Well that's it for today. Sorry it's only a little bit, but little is better than none....maybe


----------



## grandma susan

Love yawl


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Today I am so thankful for my honeydoer. I cannot imagine what I would do without him. He installed a doorbell in our office today. We often miss visitors as we do not hear the bell.
> He was sick for two weeks. Caught a cold from his son, my greatgrandson. I am glad he is healthy again and able to help us out. When he was sick my granddaughter, his ex wife went and made meals for him and cleaned his house. They are determined to make their separation as easy on their children as they can. I am use to exes belittling and cursing their ex partners. I am proud of these two who put their children ahead of themselves. I told Flo she was divorcing him, I was not divorcing him and he is still my grandson.


Its such a shame that so many couples that split are so bitter and selfish that they neglect to take into account the effect on the children. You have obviously passed on good common sense to your family!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Home made Christmas rissoles. Christmas because I chucked all the leftover meats from Christmas in the mincer, so there's duck, turkey, chicken, stuffing and pigs in blankets all mixed in. xx :sm23:


That sounds delicious!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hello Susan. Oh, tomorrow is Thursday. That means I have the day off.????
> Donna sounds like she may be a bit slower than average. She wants to please, but just cannot grasp everything. I friend had a cleaning lady that seemed to be about the same mentally. Did a good job but just could not remember everything. She fired her and has been without help for a long time as cleaning ladies are hard to find around here.


They are hard to get round here too. I think you've hit the nail on its head, I was talking to sue about it yesterday. Donna is so eager to help but forgets what I ask of her. There's jobs I don't ask her to do because I don't think she can. I've just come to bed where I keep my sweets on the bed table. Well..god knows where they've gone ive looked all over for them. I reckon she's thrown the packet in the waste basket haha....they'll be sitting in the big bin outside....I won't say anything, at least she does what I. Ask, bless her, I'll just continue to tidy up when she's gone home. It's easier hahaha


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It is like Lala with an extra set of stitches. I've added it to my humongously long queue.
> (I may not wear shawls often but I still like making them.)
> I was thinking of using my shawls for decorating the walls of the next house that I get :sm17:


If they are all triangular and roughly the same size, they could be pieced together to make a lovely afghan.....!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You'll have to make your own Fibre social. Gather a few ladies to knit/crochet in a convenient place. Having it at a yarn store just makes buying more yarn easier. There were a few ladies who used to gather at the Tim Horton's near the highway before the yarn store opened. They all seemed to enjoy chatting and laughing.


I don't know many people at all locally, never mind those who knit!! Miriam is not allowed to knit as she has severe arthritis in her hands. also, we have no yarn shops within many miles of here :sm22: :sm25: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I have never had that happen with a capsule. Hope you get rid of the taste. Maybe check the rest of the vial to make sure they are not defective.
It is raining here also. The sky is so gray and yellow that I just told Harold it looks like tornado weather. 


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back home. I had an interrupted sleep last night, dreaming of rabbits....say no more, oldies going back at 5pm. I think he's fine now. Have you ever taken a capsule of medication, and the capsule has opened befor the medication has got down your throat? Well I've just done that and I can't get the taste out of my throat. I'm drinking soda like it's going out of fashion and it's not budging. It's horrible????????.
> 
> The weathers been poor today raining etc. So I had some flowers for Albert but I didn't stop at the crem to get wet and brought them home instead. I've been into Karen's for some hot chocolate. We've put the world to rights. I went to Asda and stocked up again in case I get snowed in.
> 
> Well that's it for today. Sorry it's only a little bit, but little is better than none....maybe


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping you and Miriam do not get soaking wet. How is Miriam doing?


She's doing ok, thanks for asking! She lives alone in a sheltered complex which she doesn't like very much but doesn't have the funds to move elsewhere. She said she missed me at the shop on Monday, which is a shame but we'll still see plenty of each other!!! Today was really nice and the rain didn't start until we were on the bus coming home, Westerham is a pretty old village down in Kent, near Chartwell, which was the home of Winston Churchill during WWII. Sadly, all that is there now restaurants, high end boutiques and charity shops but they have preserved the ancient look of it. I managed to find some books for Theo in Vietnam in the charity shops! This is a nice picture of the Green, we had lunch at one of the tea shops on the left. The big statue is of General Wolfe, who defeated the French in Quebec in the 18th century and in the middle of the green you might be able to see Winston himself!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you have Panera Restaurants? Several Panaras have and encourage knitting groups to use their space. They ask the group not come at noon. I am sure they also assume members will eat at the restaurant.


Apparently, Panera does not franchise in the UK, unfortunately!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's dark and rainy here at the moment. Will be leaving early to have breakfast with a friend. Then back here for awhile and then will be meeting up with a couple of other friends late this afternoon. Tomorrow I'm supposed to be going on the ferry to visit my friend who lives across the sound. Busy couple of days, but that's a good thing. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Yes, you do right to keep busy dear!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I'm off out for the day with Miriam today, its going to rain hard later so it might be just the morning! Catch you all later, lots of love!!! Xxxx


Hope you enjoyed your time and didn't get a soaking like I did on my way to the station to get back home ☔????


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hope you enjoyed your time and didn't get a soaking like I did on my way to the station to get back home ☔????


Oh dear, sorry to hear that!! I only got a tiny bit damp crossing the road to my house after I got off the bus, it was raining really hard!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That sounds delicious!!! xxxx


Very Christmassy tasting. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hope you enjoyed your time and didn't get a soaking like I did on my way to the station to get back home ☔????


Oh dear, I hate to say this but we've had sunshine all afternoon. xx


----------



## jinx

Thank you for the information and picture of the village. I found it enjoyable. Wonderful that they saved ancient look. 
It is sad Miriam is not happy where she lives. Having you for a friend certainly brightens her life.



London Girl said:


> She's doing ok, thanks for asking! She lives alone in a sheltered complex which she doesn't like very much but doesn't have the funds to move elsewhere. She said she missed me at the shop on Monday, which is a shame but we'll still see plenty of each other!!! Today was really nice and the rain didn't start until we were on the bus coming home, Westerham is a pretty old village down in Kent, near Chartwell, which was the home of Winston Churchill during WWII. Sadly, all that is there now restaurants, high end boutiques and charity shops but they have preserved the ancient look of it. I managed to find some books for Theo in Vietnam in the charity shops! This is a nice picture of the Green, we had lunch at one of the tea shops on the left. The big statue is of General Wolfe, who defeated the French in Quebec in the 18th century and in the middle of the green you might be able to see Winston himself!!


----------



## jinx

I am just taking a break and eating lunch. Leftover crack chicken tastes so very delicious. BTW the claws work wonderful for shredding the chicken. I am wondering what is for supper tonight. 
Honeydoer reconnected my computer to the printer. Every once in awhile they stop speaking to each other. This a.m. I printed off several recipes I want to try. 
For sure I will make instant pot cheesecake. Debating between instant pot cheeseburger soup or instant pot cheesy tuna. What would you make?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thank you for the information and picture of the village. I found it enjoyable. Wonderful that they saved ancient look.
> It is sad Miriam is not happy where she lives. Having you for a friend certainly brightens her life.


...as she brightens mine! Bless her, her memory is fading so I can tell her the same stories over and over and she doesn't mind!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am just taking a break and eating lunch. Leftover crack chicken tastes so very delicious. BTW the claws work wonderful for shredding the chicken. I am wondering what is for supper tonight.
> Honeydoer reconnected my computer to the printer. Every once in awhile they stop speaking to each other. This a.m. I printed off several recipes I want to try.
> For sure I will make instant pot cheesecake. Debating between instant pot cheeseburger soup or instant pot cheesy tuna. What would you make?


I must look up 'crack chicken', it sounds very naughty!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am just taking a break and eating lunch. Leftover crack chicken tastes so very delicious. BTW the claws work wonderful for shredding the chicken. I am wondering what is for supper tonight.
> Honeydoer reconnected my computer to the printer. Every once in awhile they stop speaking to each other. This a.m. I printed off several recipes I want to try.
> For sure I will make instant pot cheesecake. Debating between instant pot cheeseburger soup or instant pot cheesy tuna. What would you make?


I would have the cheesecake for sure!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am just taking a break and eating lunch. Leftover crack chicken tastes so very delicious. BTW the claws work wonderful for shredding the chicken. I am wondering what is for supper tonight.
> Honeydoer reconnected my computer to the printer. Every once in awhile they stop speaking to each other. This a.m. I printed off several recipes I want to try.
> For sure I will make instant pot cheesecake. Debating between instant pot cheeseburger soup or instant pot cheesy tuna. What would you make?


Instant pot cheeseburger soup sounds interesting. Off to look it up. xx

PS looked it up, yes definitely cheeseburger soup, I'll be over. xx


----------



## jinx

You are welcome any time. It will have to be tuna today. I am out of cornstarch called for in the cheeseburger soup. Cannot substitute flour as it has gluten. I am getting quite a file of recipes. Only one was not great, but I forgot which one. Hoping the cheese cake turns out.



Barn-dweller said:


> Instant pot cheeseburger soup sounds interesting. Off to look it up. xx
> 
> PS looked it up, yes definitely cheeseburger soup, I'll be over. xx


----------



## jinx

I am not sure why it is named that, but it sure tastes good even though it sounds naughty. I never shredded chicken before. Just cut it up. Shredding it really add a lot to the flavor.



London Girl said:


> I must look up 'crack chicken', it sounds very naughty!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am not sure why it is named that, but it sure tastes good even though it sounds naughty. I never shredded chicken before. Just cut it up. Shredding it really add a lot to the flavor.


Strange that, isn't it? I haven't seen dry Ranch Dressing over here but then I've never looked for it, will let you know next time I hit the supermarket!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Its such a shame that so many couples that split are so bitter and selfish that they neglect to take into account the effect on the children. You have obviously passed on good common sense to your family!! xx


Sometimes that depends on why they split, but I believe that if there is nothing nice to say about a person, it is much better not to say anything about that person; unless people ask! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a can't make up its mind Norfolk, the sun is trying but the clouds are winning at the moment. I rained all yesterday evening so perhaps we will have a dry day. Sending DH of shopping in a minute, I don't need much so will just give him a small list. Will finish my duck today so that order is all finished. Apart from that nothing else planned. Have a good one it's the end of another week. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that you are getting some relief.


Thanks Mav, it is great to have no pain again! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Managed to get a lot done on sewing our map yesterday. Beginning to put heads on bodies and embroider some more features.

Off out to lunch with the WI today and them not much more to do today.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Managed to get a lot done on sewing our map yesterday. Beginning to put heads on bodies and embroider some more features.
> 
> Off out to lunch with the WI today and them not much more to do today.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


When's your first public showing of your map? xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Sometimes that depends on why they split, but I believe that if there is nothing nice to say about a person, it is much better not to say anything about that person; unless people ask! ???????????? xoxoxo


What you say is very true and I am now thinking of a special family within this group to whom that definitely applies! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Managed to get a lot done on sewing our map yesterday. Beginning to put heads on bodies and embroider some more features.
> 
> Off out to lunch with the WI today and them not much more to do today.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Good morning, always good to have heads on bodies!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a can't make up its mind Norfolk, the sun is trying but the clouds are winning at the moment. I rained all yesterday evening so perhaps we will have a dry day. Sending DH of shopping in a minute, I don't need much so will just give him a small list. Will finish my duck today so that order is all finished. Apart from that nothing else planned. Have a good one it's the end of another week. xx


Good morning, enjoy your peace and quiet for a short while and well done on finishing the duck!! Hope you haven't got duck for dinner, you'll upset him! Don't forget to take a picture of your knits!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and dreary London but mild again, we should have 11'C later.

It occurred to me that there may be some walking involved on my Vietnamese trip and after the knee disaster following that long walk in London last week, I think I need to get some training in. To that end I am starting small with a 30 minute walk locally, any minute now! After that, I plan to get some items onto eBay, have been putting that off for a long time. I bought a pretty floor length cotton nightie in a charity shop yesterday, brand new, I think. I am going to make shorts from the bottom half and take them to 'Nam as shortie pjs.

My current afghan square has me a little worried as it is coming out a bit wider than it should, in spite of my using a smaller needle. I am hoping that if I knit it a bit shorter than 12", I can stretch it and block it to the right size, d'you think that will work? I got some really skinny welding rods in the post today, that should make life easier!!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:42 am EST and 4'C (39'F). The weather today is rain. There is a weather statement that we are going to get a lot of rain. Tomorrow will be going up to 7'C (45'F) before the temperatures fall and freezing rain and snow start.
Knit Night was quiet. We had a few people who showed up and stayed 1/2 to 1 hour. I know from Craft Lunch. You can't get much done in that amount of time. One of our male knitters showed up for an hour. I don't think he even pulled his project out. He just sat and chatted and left again. As I left the owner said again that she wants me to work in her store when I retire. It would be nice, but I can't afford to stay in this province.


----------



## nitz8catz

PS: They've terminated all the janitors at work. The guys who do building maintenance are expected to collect the garbage bags from the central collection areas in the serveries. They already empty the garbage bins outside. Now they will get to do the inside ones too.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Fiber social is a lot of fun.
> 
> Our going south plans gave stalled a bit. Still working on this darn house. It's a slow process, but progress is made daily so that's good. It's ok because we now have snow in the mountains so it would be dicey to travel down to Arizona now. I am anxious to get back to our new home and get properly settled in. It will all happen in due course.
> 
> Thanks for asking. xxxooo





nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry that the "darn house" has stopped you from getting into the warmth.
> So long as progress continues.


As with me also Pam. I would love to buy a new house; similar to what I grew up in, but that won't happen! I do feel for you tho', being unable to settle into your new life, in a different climate!
Nevermind, once you get down to Arizona, everything will fall into place, and you will have many new adventures waiting for you to enjoy! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and dreary London but mild again, we should have 11'C later.
> 
> It occurred to me that there may be some walking involved on my Vietnamese trip and after the knee disaster following that long walk in London last week, I think I need to get some training in. To that end I am starting small with a 30 minute walk locally, any minute now! After that, I plan to get some items onto eBay, have been putting that off for a long time. I bought a pretty floor length cotton nightie in a charity shop yesterday, brand new, I think. I am going to make shorts from the bottom half and take them to 'Nam as shortie pjs.
> 
> My current afghan square has me a little worried as it is coming out a bit wider than it should, in spite of my using a smaller needle. I am hoping that if I knit it a bit shorter than 12", I can stretch it and block it to the right size, d'you think that will work? I got some really skinny welding rods in the post today, that should make life easier!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love!! xxxx


Very creative on the pjs.
What yarn are you using? If it is cotton or wool, you'll be able to stretch it lengthwise without a problem.
I saw those skinny welding rods at my local hardware store. Just make sure you clean them well. The ones at my store had a lot of scuff on them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a can't make up its mind Norfolk, the sun is trying but the clouds are winning at the moment. I rained all yesterday evening so perhaps we will have a dry day. Sending DH of shopping in a minute, I don't need much so will just give him a small list. Will finish my duck today so that order is all finished. Apart from that nothing else planned. Have a good one it's the end of another week. xx





London Girl said:


> Good morning, enjoy your peace and quiet for a short while and well done on finishing the duck!! Hope you haven't got duck for dinner, you'll upset him! Don't forget to take a picture of your knits!! xxxx


I'll echo Londy. I want to see your duck.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Managed to get a lot done on sewing our map yesterday. Beginning to put heads on bodies and embroider some more features.
> 
> Off out to lunch with the WI today and them not much more to do today.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday.
Your map sounds very detailed.
Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Have put the shawl aside at the moment as I've had an order for my bunny family and haven't done daddy yet, and a duckling so will get those done before Monday incase I can't knit for a while. xx





London Girl said:


> Very good forward thinking!! Xxxx


Congratulations on the order, do you get many; or is this only the start of a wonderful past time? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a can't make up its mind Norfolk, the sun is trying but the clouds are winning at the moment. I rained all yesterday evening so perhaps we will have a dry day. Sending DH of shopping in a minute, I don't need much so will just give him a small list. Will finish my duck today so that order is all finished. Apart from that nothing else planned. Have a good one it's the end of another week. xx


Have a nice "me" time while DH is out.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Strange that, isn't it? I haven't seen dry Ranch Dressing over here but then I've never looked for it, will let you know next time I hit the supermarket!! xxxx


We have it here. It's handy for several recipes.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am not sure why it is named that, but it sure tastes good even though it sounds naughty. I never shredded chicken before. Just cut it up. Shredding it really add a lot to the flavor.


I haven't had crack chicken, but I've had crack dip.
"So, what is crack dip? Only the most incredible dip ever! The basic combination is bacon, cheddar, and something creamy to combine them into a dip. In this case, we are using ranch dressing, sour cream, and cream cheese."
I've also had salad crack! (Bacon, cheddar and ranch) OMG I could have that on my salad all the time. That and Greek salad. I'd alternate between the two.
(Salads are healthy, right :sm16: :sm09: )


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Judi did you mention Sjögren's syndrome to us lately? Could that be what your issue is. I have dry eyes sometimes. Never painful, just irritating and using moisture drops for a day or two relieves all symptoms. Not medicate advice, just saying. Insist the eye doctor address your issue. Right now that is more important than the cataracts in my opinion.????????


No Jinx, I have heard of Sjögren's syndrome, but will look it up, once I have finished catching up! A few of my nieces & possibly nephew's have some different syndromes which I had never heard of before they were diagnosed, but I wouldn't be surprised about anything appearing anywhere, in my family!

My father was stationed within the Ground Zero Zone of the Hiroshima Bomb site, and no investigations were done on any of the men stationed there, during the cleanup, so anything is possible!

Thanks for mentioning it; that will be something else that I can ask about, alongside the periods of unconsciousness, that mun discovered, once I began crawling, but were probably happening from Birth.

I think I will put a paper together, with the things .I need answers for! They might not be able to find all of the answers, but surely there should be some answers to be found! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You are welcome any time. It will have to be tuna today. I am out of cornstarch called for in the cheeseburger soup. Cannot substitute flour as it has gluten. I am getting quite a file of recipes. Only one was not great, but I forgot which one. Hoping the cheese cake turns out.


Sorry, I voted for cheeseburger soup. The only way that I like tuna is sushied.
How did the Instant Pot cheese cake turn out.
You are very brave trying all these different things in the pot.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> ...as she brightens mine! Bless her, her memory is fading so I can tell her the same stories over and over and she doesn't mind!! xxxx


That's like mum. We have been on vacation to the same place 3 times and every time it's a new place to her. (She has DVDs worth of pictures of this park, but she never looks at them once she has put them on the DVD :sm17: )
I'm glad you had a nice meetup with Miriam.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am just taking a break and eating lunch. Leftover crack chicken tastes so very delicious. BTW the claws work wonderful for shredding the chicken. I am wondering what is for supper tonight.
> Honeydoer reconnected my computer to the printer. Every once in awhile they stop speaking to each other. This a.m. I printed off several recipes I want to try.
> For sure I will make instant pot cheesecake. Debating between instant pot cheeseburger soup or instant pot cheesy tuna. What would you make?


The printer probably disconnects after Microsoft has pushed out updates. We have some printers at work that do the same thing. And is is always Microsoft updates that have to be rolled back.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Apparently, Panera does not franchise in the UK, unfortunately!


I wonder if Wetherspoons would object to a meeting at one of their tables? So long as it wasn't near their busy time?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> She's doing ok, thanks for asking! She lives alone in a sheltered complex which she doesn't like very much but doesn't have the funds to move elsewhere. She said she missed me at the shop on Monday, which is a shame but we'll still see plenty of each other!!! Today was really nice and the rain didn't start until we were on the bus coming home, Westerham is a pretty old village down in Kent, near Chartwell, which was the home of Winston Churchill during WWII. Sadly, all that is there now restaurants, high end boutiques and charity shops but they have preserved the ancient look of it. I managed to find some books for Theo in Vietnam in the charity shops! This is a nice picture of the Green, we had lunch at one of the tea shops on the left. The big statue is of General Wolfe, who defeated the French in Quebec in the 18th century and in the middle of the green you might be able to see Winston himself!!


We got to see General Wolfe's cloak at the museum at the Halifax Citadel. We weren't allowed to photograph it. Apparently bright lights damage the fabric, it is so delicate.
I love the village built around the green. Most of our greens have had stuff put into them. That village sounds very much like Port Hope's core. Bistros that close after lunch, high end boutiques that the tourists visit and charity shops, just the same.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> If they are all triangular and roughly the same size, they could be pieced together to make a lovely afghan.....!!! xxxx


That's another options for the shawls. I was thinking I could piece a couple together to make a poncho. :sm07:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> They are hard to get round here too. I think you've hit the nail on its head, I was talking to sue about it yesterday. Donna is so eager to help but forgets what I ask of her. There's jobs I don't ask her to do because I don't think she can. I've just come to bed where I keep my sweets on the bed table. Well..god knows where they've gone ive looked all over for them. I reckon she's thrown the packet in the waste basket haha....they'll be sitting in the big bin outside....I won't say anything, at least she does what I. Ask, bless her, I'll just continue to tidy up when she's gone home. It's easier hahaha


Mum does that to me all the time. She cleans up and puts my stuff somewhere. When I come home and ask her where she put it, she can't remember and I end up buying another. Eventually the first one is found and I end up with two (or more) of everything.
I hope you find your sweets, and not ins the big bin outside.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:42 am EST and 4'C (39'F). The weather today is rain. There is a weather statement that we are going to get a lot of rain. Tomorrow will be going up to 7'C (45'F) before the temperatures fall and freezing rain and snow start.
> Knit Night was quiet. We had a few people who showed up and stayed 1/2 to 1 hour. I know from Craft Lunch. You can't get much done in that amount of time. One of our male knitters showed up for an hour. I don't think he even pulled his project out. He just sat and chatted and left again. As I left the owner said again that she wants me to work in her store when I retire. It would be nice, but I can't afford to stay in this province.


How nice to be asked though, good she appreciates your knowledge, talent and people skills! Hope the rain washes the slippery stuff away and dries before it all freezes again!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back home. I had an interrupted sleep last night, dreaming of rabbits....say no more, oldies going back at 5pm. I think he's fine now. Have you ever taken a capsule of medication, and the capsule has opened befor the medication has got down your throat? Well I've just done that and I can't get the taste out of my throat. I'm drinking soda like it's going out of fashion and it's not budging. It's horrible????????.
> 
> The weathers been poor today raining etc. So I had some flowers for Albert but I didn't stop at the crem to get wet and brought them home instead. I've been into Karen's for some hot chocolate. We've put the world to rights. I went to Asda and stocked up again in case I get snowed in.
> 
> Well that's it for today. Sorry it's only a little bit, but little is better than none....maybe


Capsules go down pretty well, but I've had other pills get stuck and no amount of liquid gets them to budge. I find crackers works.


----------



## nitz8catz

Our TV says Duchess of Sussex is back in BC. I'd move there too, if I could afford it. All the tall trees and mountains made me feel very small. The east coast is also pretty and I'll be able to afford that. The weather is better in BC.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Very creative on the pjs.
> What yarn are you using? If it is cotton or wool, you'll be able to stretch it lengthwise without a problem.
> I saw those skinny welding rods at my local hardware store. Just make sure you clean them well. The ones at my store had a lot of scuff on them.


My yarn is baby cashmerino from China so not the pricey stuff, hopefully, that should work! I will give the rods a good clean and maybe smooth the ends off a little so they don't snag. They cost me about £4!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't had crack chicken, but I've had crack dip.
> "So, what is crack dip? Only the most incredible dip ever! The basic combination is bacon, cheddar, and something creamy to combine them into a dip. In this case, we are using ranch dressing, sour cream, and cream cheese."
> I've also had salad crack! (Bacon, cheddar and ranch) OMG I could have that on my salad all the time. That and Greek salad. I'd alternate between the two.
> (Salads are healthy, right :sm16: :sm09: )


If you say so dear!! 
:sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> No, not one of my current meds! Apparently some people get this, as we age, and I think I have actually had it for quite a while, but did not realise; and I certainly didn't sign up for anything like this. I thought I already had enough on my plate! Oh well, we just keep on, keeping on! xx


When I was checked by the eye specialist at the hospital, a lot of his patients had dry eye. He was recommending Bausch and Lomb Soothe eye drops.


----------



## nitz8catz

TV says that 2 fires will merge near Victoria in a "Mega-Blaze" in over 40'C temperatures. I hope Judi and her families stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> No Jinx, I have heard of Sjögren's syndrome, but will look it up, once I have finished catching up! A few of my nieces & possibly nephew's have some different syndromes which I had never heard of before they were diagnosed, but I wouldn't be surprised about anything appearing anywhere, in my family!
> 
> My father was stationed within the Ground Zero Zone of the Hiroshima Bomb site, and no investigations were done on any of the men stationed there, during the cleanup, so anything is possible!
> 
> Thanks for mentioning it; that will be something else that I can ask about, alongside the periods of unconsciousness, that mun discovered, once I began crawling, but were probably happening from Birth.
> 
> I think I will put a paper together, with the things .I need answers for! They might not be able to find all of the answers, but surely there should be some answers to be found! ???? xoxoxo


That's a very good idea Judi, there may be two or more symptoms that ring a bell when they are put together. I'm a big fan of getting stuff down on paper!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's dark and rainy here at the moment. Will be leaving early to have breakfast with a friend. Then back here for awhile and then will be meeting up with a couple of other friends late this afternoon. Tomorrow I'm supposed to be going on the ferry to visit my friend who lives across the sound. Busy couple of days, but that's a good thing. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


You are probably on the ferry by now. Have a nice visit with your friend.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if Wetherspoons would object to a meeting at one of their tables? So long as it wasn't near their busy time?


Now you're talking!! :sm23: There was a group in the library a while back, I went in to look once but nobody was there!! I just live the idea of knitting in a yarn store, surrounded by all that lovely fibre!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We got to see General Wolfe's cloak at the museum at the Halifax Citadel. We weren't allowed to photograph it. Apparently bright lights damage the fabric, it is so delicate.
> I love the village built around the green. Most of our greens have had stuff put into them. That village sounds very much like Port Hope's core. Bistros that close after lunch, high end boutiques that the tourists visit and charity shops, just the same.


Sadly, it's what happens in touristy places. Interesting about the cloak, I think Josephine and I were very near there in Halifax but I think we only walked round the outside of it on the way to a yarn store!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our TV says Duchess of Sussex is back in BC. I'd move there too, if I could afford it. All the tall trees and mountains made me feel very small. The east coast is also pretty and I'll be able to afford that. The weather is better in BC.


Yep, she seems to have left little Archie there while her and the Duke went on holiday...... :sm16: :sm19:


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I had a lovely chat with Jynx, earlier today, and she said "Hi" to every one. She is missing everyone very much, but she is well, and is looking forward to coming back on here, and having a chat; but also send that she is quite busy with many things that she does, so won't be on as much as she used to be!

Anyway, I have sent the link for this evolution of Connections, and hope to see evidence of her back home, after a long absence. So for future new beginning, please place Jynx on the notification list, then she won't lose us again! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Congratulations on the order, do you get many; or is this only the start of a wonderful past time? ???? xoxoxo


No I don't get many but in some ways that's good as I don't really want to knit to demand but will sell things if people like what I am doing. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have a nice "me" time while DH is out.


Managed to get a few things sorted while he was out. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I had a lovely chat with Jynx, earlier today, and she said "Hi" to every one. She is missing everyone very much, but she is well, and is looking forward to coming back on here, and having a chat; but also send that she is quite busy with many things that she does, so won't be on as much as she used to be!
> 
> Anyway, I have sent the link for this evolution of Connections, and hope to see evidence of her back home, after a long absence. So for future new beginning, please place Jynx on the notification list, then she won't lose us again! ???????????? xoxoxo


Good to hear! We sometimes chat on FB, so I know she's still in one piece! Thanks for passing on the love!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> This ia ollie bunny after his operation todat


He knows where the best place is, snuggled up in his blanket, right next to Grandma! I hope he is feeling much better!
W hat was done to his back teeth, were they removed, or did something else need to be done?
I have never actually heard of rabbits having trouble with their back teeth! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Driving in snow squalls today. Both in and out. For those who have never driven in a lake effect snow squall, I'll give you this link. It's not my video or my highway, but you will get the idea. Just leave the sound off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Mav, what is the difference between lake Effect Snow, and regular snow?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> TV says that 2 fires will merge near Victoria in a "Mega-Blaze" in over 40'C temperatures. I hope Judi and her families stay safe.


Thank you Mav, I can assure you that we are in about the safest place possible, at the moment! I think we are at least 300km from fires within S.A., and over 1000km from the fires in Victoria and New South Wales.
About 40 Fire Fighters arrived in Victoria earlier today to help, and possibly relieve, the exhausted Firies in that State, then possibly move onto NSW, to help them also! I hope the addition of these men, help to finally get the fires sorted!


----------



## jinx

Morning. I love the idea of sending hubby shopping. Harold was just getting good at buying exactly what was on the list when free pick up service became available. The worse thing about his shopping is he always went to a smallish store with higher prices. I know shopping at Wal-Mart saves us money and they have a much larger selection.
Happy pre-weekend day.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a can't make up its mind Norfolk, the sun is trying but the clouds are winning at the moment. I rained all yesterday evening so perhaps we will have a dry day. Sending DH of shopping in a minute, I don't need much so will just give him a small list. Will finish my duck today so that order is all finished. Apart from that nothing else planned. Have a good one it's the end of another week. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can bet you will have a good time at lunch today. 
Happy Fish Fry Friday.????????????


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Managed to get a lot done on sewing our map yesterday. Beginning to put heads on bodies and embroider some more features.
> 
> Off out to lunch with the WI today and them not much more to do today.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I use to buy straight sheet to make pajamas, curtains, and pillow cases big enough to fit easily on king size pillows. I found many new straight sheets in thrift shops. As sheets are sold in sets including the straight sheets and many people only want the fitted sheet.
If it was me I could be tempted to redo the square. Will you be happy with it being a bit off?


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and dreary London but mild again, we should have 11'C later.
> 
> It occurred to me that there may be some walking involved on my Vietnamese trip and after the knee disaster following that long walk in London last week, I think I need to get some training in. To that end I am starting small with a 30 minute walk locally, any minute now! After that, I plan to get some items onto eBay, have been putting that off for a long time. I bought a pretty floor length cotton nightie in a charity shop yesterday, brand new, I think. I am going to make shorts from the bottom half and take them to 'Nam as shortie pjs.
> 
> My current afghan square has me a little worried as it is coming out a bit wider than it should, in spite of my using a smaller needle. I am hoping that if I knit it a bit shorter than 12", I can stretch it and block it to the right size, d'you think that will work? I got some really skinny welding rods in the post today, that should make life easier!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I believe the weather we will get tonight is going to move east and you will get it tomorrow. We have severe winter weather warning starting this afternoon. Rain turning to ice under many inches of snow. UGH!



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:42 am EST and 4'C (39'F). The weather today is rain. There is a weather statement that we are going to get a lot of rain. Tomorrow will be going up to 7'C (45'F) before the temperatures fall and freezing rain and snow start.
> Knit Night was quiet. We had a few people who showed up and stayed 1/2 to 1 hour. I know from Craft Lunch. You can't get much done in that amount of time. One of our male knitters showed up for an hour. I don't think he even pulled his project out. He just sat and chatted and left again. As I left the owner said again that she wants me to work in her store when I retire. It would be nice, but I can't afford to stay in this province.


----------



## jinx

Yes,very detailed. Even including heads on the people. ????????


nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> Your map sounds very detailed.
> Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## jinx

I did not make the cheese cake yesterday, maybe today. Mr. Wonderful was not feeling great. I thought it would be a better idea to make it on a day he was feeling better. I love that the recipe is for a 6 inch cake. Plenty for two people. I can get a bigger pan now that I have a bigger instant pot. We will see how this goes first.



nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, I voted for cheeseburger soup. The only way that I like tuna is sushied.
> How did the Instant Pot cheese cake turn out.
> You are very brave trying all these different things in the pot.


----------



## jinx

That is indeed a possibility. My mouse was not working correctly either. After he fixed the printer the mouse also started working.
This a.m. I am trying to print calendar pages. I was not successful no matter what I did. I tried 3 different sites. After 30 minutes I would get a pop up saying the printer could not print that page. Then it would print it. So far I have got January, February, and March. It could take all day to get the full year.



nitz8catz said:


> The printer probably disconnects after Microsoft has pushed out updates. We have some printers at work that do the same thing. And is is always Microsoft updates that have to be rolled back.


----------



## jinx

Do you drink water before taking the pills so your throat is not dry to begin with?


nitz8catz said:


> Capsules go down pretty well, but I've had other pills get stuck and no amount of liquid gets them to budge. I find crackers works.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I use to buy straight sheet to make pajamas, curtains, and pillow cases big enough to fit easily on king size pillows. I found many new straight sheets in thrift shops. As sheets are sold in sets including the straight sheets and many people only want the fitted sheet.
> If it was me I could be tempted to redo the square. Will you be happy with it being a bit off?


Hmmm, probably not but I'm just wondering how many times I will have to rip it out! The pattern calls for 4.5mm needles, I am using 4mm. Do you think 3.5mm will be going too far? I don't know why I think you will know about my knitting but know you are a very wise knitter!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My yarn is baby cashmerino from China so not the pricey stuff, hopefully, that should work! I will give the rods a good clean and maybe smooth the ends off a little so they don't snag. They cost me about £4!! Xxxx


It sounds like it should work. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> You are probably on the ferry by now. Have a nice visit with your friend.


Not quite yet, but will be leaving in about a half an hour to walk down to catch a bus to downtown Seattle where I'll then head down to the ferry dock. The ferry doesn't depart until 8:35 a.m., so should have plenty of time to stop and get a cup of coffee at Starbucks on my way once I get downtown. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Lake effect snow occurs when a cold air mass moves across long expanses of warmer lake water.



Xiang said:


> So Mav, what is the difference between lake Effect Snow, and regular snow?


----------



## jinx

Would comparing the size needle and number of stitches on the first square be of any help? Everyone says do a swatch. However doing the square is like doing a swatch, isn't it? Truth be told I have never done a swatch in my life. I do not intend to break that record.???????? Emoji is a needle. 


London Girl said:


> Hmmm, probably not but I'm just wondering how many times I will have to rip it out! The pattern calls for 4.5mm needles, I am using 4mm. Do you think 3.5mm will be going too far? I don't know why I think you will know about my knitting but know you are a very wise knitter!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

P.S. are you using the same needles as you did for the first square? You are using the same yarn? If I use wooden needles I get a smaller square than if I use metal needles.


jinx said:


> Would comparing the size needle and number of stitches on the first square be of any help? Everyone says do a swatch. However doing the square is like doing a swatch, isn't it? Truth be told I have never done a swatch in my life. I do not intend to break that record.???????? Emoji is a needle.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> When's your first public showing of your map? xx


March it will be unveiled by the Mayor in the town square and then displayed locally before going to Wonderwool at end of April.


----------



## grandma susan

Good early evening to my wonderful sisters! I'm not after anything, just felt like saying it. I've done nothing much today, sudoku and trying some cryptic crosswords. 

For you girls that aren't on watts app I think you should know and send your hugs to Angela. Jen has had a long letter from her husband, marcelinas dad,and it's absolutely terrorising. I'm not saying anymore than that, but the gist of it is that he's free, seems to be off his meds and a raving lunatic. They are very afraid and they need us to be there for them. They've informed the police and they are looking for him. It's jens birthday today.

I'd hate to be in that position. I don't know if I would cope. I hope you all have a good night. And love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Strange that, isn't it? I haven't seen dry Ranch Dressing over here but then I've never looked for it, will let you know next time I hit the supermarket!! xxxx


June there is ranch dressing here. I've had it lots of times. Kraft do a ranch dressing, a there's another one with an American actors name on. Think it's Paul Newman? I prefer ranch to ceaser. When I have salad at the golden coral I drown it in ranch. Love it.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't had crack chicken, but I've had crack dip.
> "So, what is crack dip? Only the most incredible dip ever! The basic combination is bacon, cheddar, and something creamy to combine them into a dip. In this case, we are using ranch dressing, sour cream, and cream cheese."
> I've also had salad crack! (Bacon, cheddar and ranch) OMG I could have that on my salad all the time. That and Greek salad. I'd alternate between the two.
> (Salads are healthy, right :sm16: :sm09: )


Now then, I fancy bacon, cheddar and ranch. Definitely. And sour,cream. I ate salads for 2 years when Albert left bless him and I never felt that salad made me healthy....I did sort of pile the beg and cheese and ham up....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, I voted for cheeseburger soup. The only way that I like tuna is sushied.
> How did the Instant Pot cheese cake turn out.
> You are very brave trying all these different things in the pot.


The only way I like tuna is in an unopened tin..I'm not really fishy died fied.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> He knows where the best place is, snuggled up in his blanket, right next to Grandma! I hope he is feeling much better!
> W hat was done to his back teeth, were they removed, or did something else need to be done?
> I have never actually heard of rabbits having trouble with their back teeth! ???????????? xoxoxo


They had to be filled right down as they were cutting his mouth and stopped him feeding. It was very painful for him.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello Janet, good to hear from you! Xxxx


I'm sorry it's been such a rare occurrence lately. I need to get my life together!

It doesn't help that KP has stopped sending me daily emails.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Your wish is my command dear! Have to say I'm pretty chuffed with this, first time doing flat Magic Loop, I used a chart, which I never do AND it looks more or less as it should! Yay me!!!! Xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Very pretty, nice work and a lovely colour.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a fab day with LM yesterday. Se was surprised how big Hobbycraft was and we spent a long time just looking at everything. We them went back to buy her her own sewing box and fill it with pins, needles, scissors etc. She also bought a little pug cross stitch kit. We decided to come home and go through my stash of material and make a beanbag stand for our phones. This involved working out the pattern and getting it all cut out. She thorough enjoyed it and we nearly got it finished before it as time to take her home. It was a really lovely day and now she wants to go to the big Hobbycraft in Staines on Thames (there are 2 floors there) and see what more they have.
> 
> Just to confuse Jinx we re going to the supermarket today and then having fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


I made that cross stitch. It was better than the picture. Twin Ticia sewed it onto her jeans.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> A great day then, sounds as though she might have to bug.
> 
> Some questions for you, absolutely nothing to do with craft, have you had swordfish? What's it like? And how do you cook it? DH got some when he was shopping and now I haven't a clue what to do with it. Thanks. xx


google cooking swordfish.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry don't get that, please explain to a simple mind. xx


In 'Ode to a Nightingale' (my favourite poem) John Keats refers to Ruth amidst the alien corn, even though it is she who is the alien. We do tend to think things in a different place are alien rather than ourselves.


----------



## jinx

The recipe calls for dry ranch dressing mix. It is in sold in a foil pack. The brand I see most often is Hidden Valley. Which is also the brand I buy when I get regular ranch dressing.



grandma susan said:


> June there is ranch dressing here. I've had it lots of times. Kraft do a ranch dressing, a there's another one with an American actors name on. Think it's Paul Newman? I prefer ranch to ceaser. When I have salad at the golden coral I drown it in ranch. Love it.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Would comparing the size needle and number of stitches on the first square be of any help? Everyone says do a swatch. However doing the square is like doing a swatch, isn't it? Truth be told I have never done a swatch in my life. I do not intend to break that record.???????? Emoji is a needle.


I have also never done a swatch before and trying to measure the gauge on the part I already knitted is difficult because if the density of the pattern. Also, I think it would be hard to use the first square to compare as it is knitted in the round but thanks so much for your input, I think I'm going to the frog pool, splash!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> P.S. are you using the same needles as you did for the first square? You are using the same yarn? If I use wooden needles I get a smaller square than if I use metal needles.


Yes, same needles, same yarn. I only have metal needles. I am going to have to try and be patient and persistent with this one and get out the 3.5 mm tips, will let you know how things progress, thanks again! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> How can they sell the yarn if you drool on it? Drool on it and you have to buy it.????


I only went into the website!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good early evening to my wonderful sisters! I'm not after anything, just felt like saying it. I've done nothing much today, sudoku and trying some cryptic crosswords.
> 
> For you girls that aren't on watts app I think you should know and send your hugs to Angela. Jen has had a long letter from her husband, marcelinas dad,and it's absolutely terrorising. I'm not saying anymore than that, but the gist of it is that he's free, seems to be off his meds and a raving lunatic. They are very afraid and they need us to be there for them. They've informed the police and they are looking for him. It's jens birthday today.
> 
> I'd hate to be in that position. I don't know if I would cope. I hope you all have a good night. And love yawl.


Positive thoughts and good wishes going out to them all, it is a very tough time for them xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my phone beanbag stand. And it works!


I need to make one. They are so expensive online.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> June there is ranch dressing here. I've had it lots of times. Kraft do a ranch dressing, a there's another one with an American actors name on. Think it's Paul Newman? I prefer ranch to ceaser. When I have salad at the golden coral I drown it in ranch. Love it.


Oh yes, I think I've seen that on the shelf but in the Crack Chicken recipe, it says dry Ranch Dressing?!! What does the ranch dressing taste like? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry it's been such a rare occurrence lately. I need to get my life together!
> 
> It doesn't help that KP has stopped sending me daily emails.


Yes, same here, haven't had one this year!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Very pretty, nice work and a lovely colour.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

A fairly productive day so far, got my walk in and when I can do that walk without my back aching, I shall either do it faster or longer!! Have got 13 items on to eBay, hope they sell! It's just a lazy way of clearing out my wardrobe! They get one week on eBay then they're off to the charity shop!! I have also vacuumed right through and cleared a lot of leaves from the back garden, the front garden is still a no-go area!! I ma now going to rip out my latest square and start again on a smaller needle. I'm not known for my patience so wish me luck!!!

Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

If you want to substitute the wet for the dry use 3 tbsp wet. The taste will not be quite the same as the bottle has buttermilk and the packet has sour cream. So it tastes like buttermilk or sour cream with added spices. (1 tablespoon= 15 ml ?)


London Girl said:


> Oh yes, I think I've seen that on the shelf but in the Crack Chicken recipe, it says dry Ranch Dressing?!! What does the ranch dressing taste like? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I think that is an excellent idea; it will also give people a chance to use their imaginations, and come up with why you put that square, into your quilt! ???? xoxoxo


and they'd all be wrong. Just because is the very best reason.


----------



## jinx

Now you know what to do in the store. Drool on it and then they will give it to you as it is spoiled. 
Or maybe not. ????????????



SaxonLady said:


> I only went into the website!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/may-i-borrow-this-please
> That is a nice shawl pattern. I see several other members have made that. So the pattern has been well tested. You love to knit shawls which gives you an abundant supply of them. I love to knit small items slippers, hats, and mittens so I can easily find a place for my over flow.


I see that knitting is needed in Australia, for the fire-damaged animals, but I cannot find any patterns or where to send them.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've had it and it can be extremely painful if not kept lubricated, like having sandpaper in your eye. xx


I was going to say soreness rather than pain, but your description is accurate,


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> This ia ollie bunny after his operation todat


Poor little Ellie Bunny.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've had a bit bother getting on kp....it took me to a different page and it said knitting paradise was sold......don't know what that's been about. Anyway...evening everyone. Our poor Ollie bunny has been poorly and lost some considerable weight, so he was booked into the vets this morning do an operation on his back teeth. We had to pick him up at 5pm and he was a sight for sore eyes. He was so drowsy bless him. He sat on grandmas knee in the car and snuggled in. After a couple of hours at home he came back to life, and ate some shredded Apple then gave himself a wash. He's got to go back tomorrow. He's been funny really, he wouldn't look at sue, I think that's because he was cross at her leaving him, so he's been grandmas bunny tonight. While that was going on little ted wanted to be out so they put him in his ball. They had me driven silly. This is a mad house. Nice to see Ollie ok but it's cost a few hundred, for the work that they've done. I should have been a vets moll!
> 
> Donna came this morning and we got into a conversation about who lends and who borrows! She said she borrowed her friend some money but what she meant was she loaned her friend. I tried to tell her that her friend had borrowed and Donna had loaned. Honestly talk about thick....sorry.... I think we got there in the finish. She's in her 40's you'd think she'd have come across it before today. She was on top form today, she'll do anything I ask her to do but never thinks for herself. I will win this...she will know what to do. I tidied up when she went, that's not as bad as it sounds. If she opens the lid on a cleaner she never shuts it when she's done, I've asked time and time again for her to do it. She leaves the strainer in the sink out when she changed my bed she always leaves the duvet and pillow cases inside out! Why they have to be taken off the bed like that I don't know....I continuously ask her not to do that. I know I'm splitting hairs, and I know I sound niggly but she's driving me crazy. She put the rubbish in a big sack in the kitchen to take to the bin and it never got there. Oh I could go on, but I'm just excited petty petty petty. But she's driving me crazy. And talk...my god she talks and shouts as she's talking. BUT.. She's a nice girl and I couldn't hurt her for the world. She's been on about the doctors again today. Her and her family are never away from them. I think they maybe a little wimpy. That's enough moaning, THANKYOU for listening to me.????????
> 
> I'm going home in the morning and I may just call in to see Wendy who lost her husband before Christmas. Then I'll do crem, Asda and home. As you can see jinx it's Thursday tomorrow. I thinks that's all my moaning and to be honest if that's all I've got to moan about then my life's not too bad is it? No sign of Margaret's baby yet, I'll keep you posted. As usual I'll keep you informed. Love yawl.....you know that though don't you? Xx


Moan away my love. We ll know you don't mean it in a nasty way. Things just niggle sometimes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> google cooking swordfish.


Ate it today, it was OK nothing to write home about but might have it again. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Driving in snow squalls today. Both in and out. For those who have never driven in a lake effect snow squall, I'll give you this link. It's not my video or my highway, but you will get the idea. Just leave the sound off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NOT drive in that!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A fairly productive day so far, got my walk in and when I can do that walk without my back aching, I shall either do it faster or longer!! Have got 13 items on to eBay, hope they sell! It's just a lazy way of clearing out my wardrobe! They get one week on eBay then they're off to the charity shop!! I have also vacuumed right through and cleared a lot of leaves from the back garden, the front garden is still a no-go area!! I ma now going to rip out my latest square and start again on a smaller needle. I'm not known for my patience so wish me luck!!!
> 
> Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good luck and what a busy day, I'm axhausted just reading it. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I see that knitting is needed in Australia, for the fire-damaged animals, but I cannot find any patterns or where to send them.


I'm looking into it!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am taking a break. I need to get back and finish mopping the floors. Kitchen is done, but hall and bathrooms are screaming they need attention. 
The cheeseburger soup tastes good. I think it should be bacon cheeseburger soup. I will try that next time. I also made a cheese cake that looks good, needs to cool 4 hours. Made banana bread as my daughter is on her way over and she loves banana bread. We will see how those recipes taste. I cannot believe I enjoyed baking and cooking today. No knitting today. My biceps are achy from mopping.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am taking a break. I need to get back and finish mopping the floors. Kitchen is done, but hall and bathrooms are screaming they need attention.
> The cheeseburger soup tastes good. I think it should be bacon cheeseburger soup. I will try that next time. I also made a cheese cake that looks good, needs to cool 4 hours. Made banana bread as my daughter is on her way over and she loves banana bread. We will see how those recipes taste. I cannot believe I enjoyed baking and cooking today. No knitting today. My biceps are achy from mopping.


Wow, you're getting a right little chef aren't you? xx :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from what will be a sunny Norfolk when the sun gets up. DH is going down his sister's so I am having the whole day to myself. Not sure what I'm going to do with it but it will be what I want when I want. Have a great weekend mine is starting we. xx

PS Just been outside, it's freezing.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what will be a sunny Norfolk when the sun gets up. DH is going down his sister's so I am having the whole day to myself. Not sure what I'm going to do with it but it will be what I want when I want. Have a great weekend mine is starting we. xx
> 
> PS Just been outside, it's freezing.


Good morning Jacky!! Enjoy your quiet time today and I wish your DH a safe journey! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and chilly London! Going out for my walk when I've drunk my coffee then I am having a sewing day! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your sunshine. We will be having a snow/ice storm. Everything was cancelled yesterday because it is suppose to storm so bad. 
Nice your husband can get to visit his sister. How long a trip is that?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what will be a sunny Norfolk when the sun gets up. DH is going down his sister's so I am having the whole day to myself. Not sure what I'm going to do with it but it will be what I want when I want. Have a great weekend mine is starting we. xx
> 
> PS Just been outside, it's freezing.


----------



## jinx

Morning. What are you sewing? Lately I have the urge to get out my machine and make some pillow cases.
I would not drink coffee before I took a walk. I would sure to be under pressure before I returned home. Hope your walk is enjoyable.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and chilly London! Going out for my walk when I've drunk my coffee then I am having a sewing day! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy your sunshine. We will be having a snow/ice storm. Everything was cancelled yesterday because it is suppose to storm so bad.
> Nice your husband can get to visit his sister. How long a trip is that?


Morning, the sun is struggling a bit but think it will win but the wind is freezing. Don't envy your storm, a good day to stay in the warm. It'll take him a couple of hours to get to his sister and then the whole family are going out to dinner then he turns round and comes home, not my idea of a fun day. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, probably not but I'm just wondering how many times I will have to rip it out! The pattern calls for 4.5mm needles, I am using 4mm. Do you think 3.5mm will be going too far? I don't know why I think you will know about my knitting but know you are a very wise knitter!! Xxxx


June, have you done a swatch? That might be the way to go! I don't usually do swatches, but if I am using anew type of yarn for me, I will do the yarn, because I really don't like things being the wrong shape. I am a Virgo, and a Perfectionist, to the point that it sometimes annoys me!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky!! Enjoy your quiet time today and I wish your DH a safe journey! xxxx


Morning, enjoying myself already. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. What are you sewing? Lately I have the urge to get out my machine and make some pillow cases.
> I would not drink coffee before I took a walk. I would sure to be under pressure before I returned home. Hope your walk is enjoyable.


Haha, I give myself time after drinking coffee for the you know what!! I sold one of my eBay items, a set of nail polishes so I hall take the parcel to post while I'm out. I am going to sew the pyjama shorts and hem the top and also shorten some linen trousers to make them cropped for my trip. I shall stop after that, come back in the house and battle on with my square!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, have you done a swatch? That might be the way to go! I don't usually do swatches, but if I am using anew type of yarn for me, I will do the yarn, because I really don't like things being the wrong shape. I am a Virgo, and a Perfectionist, to the point that it sometimes annoys me!???????? xoxoxo


Hi Judi! In spite of being a Leo, I too am a perfectionist up to a point, even a bit OCD! I will do a few pattern repeats on my re-started square and if that is still not right, I might knit a swatch. The square itself is really just a large swatch?!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Good Morning from me. I’m chicken pecking this message on my phone as my laptop is in serious need of help. I just ordered a keyboard for my phone before my finger wears out!

We had a snow yesterday hopefully gone by today. My days are full, sending you all love and hugs. Xoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and chilly London! Going out for my walk when I've drunk my coffee then I am having a sewing day! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all! xxxx


You are a bit game, having a coffee, before going on a walk; or do you only drink Decaf?
I had to stop drinking coffee many years ago, bet I am sure I have spoken of this previously, so I will stop now! ????☕ xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and windy Surrey. Had a great time at the WI lunch yesterday, lots of silly games and quizzes and raffles. Lunch wasn't bad either. And to top it off we made about £200 for our local charity.

Slept in this morning but now the bed is stripped and I have to pop down town to get some things.

Tomorrow 3 of us are off to the Farnham Malting where there is a Quilt Day and yes I will probably be forced to buy something whether I need it or not! They also have a lovely cafe there and some amazing cakes!

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good Morning from me. I'm chicken pecking this message on my phone as my laptop is in serious need of help. I just ordered a keyboard for my phone before my finger wears out!
> 
> We had a snow yesterday hopefully gone by today. My days are full, sending you all love and hugs. Xoxo


Hi Trish, lovely to see you, how are things in your neck of the woods. I hope VI is surviving with the latest visitors! Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like you have a fun day planned. That is, after the household chores are accomplished.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and windy Surrey. Had a great time at the WI lunch yesterday, lots of silly games and quizzes and raffles. Lunch wasn't bad either. And to top it off we made about £200 for our local charity.
> 
> Slept in this morning but now the bed is stripped and I have to pop down town to get some things.
> 
> Tomorrow 3 of us are off to the Farnham Malting where there is a Quilt Day and yes I will probably be forced to buy something whether I need it or not! They also have a lovely cafe there and some amazing cakes!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Nice to hear from you. Having a keyboard for your phone sounds like a grand idea. I worked over an hour yesterday to get my laptop to print. Grr. Honeydoer just fixed it. I went to Google help and pushed buttons and flipped switches and nothing worked. Finally they listed things to check. First thing listed was out of paper. Duh, I use to get a message I was out of paper. I put paper in and it worked perfectly. I cannot see the printer when I am on the laptop.????⌨????



Islander said:


> Good Morning from me. I'm chicken pecking this message on my phone as my laptop is in serious need of help. I just ordered a keyboard for my phone before my finger wears out!
> 
> We had a snow yesterday hopefully gone by today. My days are full, sending you all love and hugs. Xoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Our ice storm has arrived. Salters, plows and sanders are steadily going up and down our road. Several inches of snow will fall on top of the ice. A good day to stay in and knit.
Our daughter popped in yesterday and brought supplies so we will stay warm, dry, and well fed until our son comes and plows us out.
The cheeseburger casserole was a hit as was the cheesecake, and banana bread. On today's menu is instant pot cheater lasagna. 
Hope everyone has a safe and happy Saturday.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good Morning from me. I'm chicken pecking this message on my phone as my laptop is in serious need of help. I just ordered a keyboard for my phone before my finger wears out!
> 
> We had a snow yesterday hopefully gone by today. My days are full, sending you all love and hugs. Xoxo


Hello, darling girl, always so good to see you!! Glad you are keeping busy, even if it's not in the most ideal way!! Stay warm and safe over there, here are some hugs to help with that! ((((((((((0))))))))))) Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You are a bit game, having a coffee, before going on a walk; or do you only drink Decaf?
> I had to stop drinking coffee many years ago, bet I am sure I have spoken of this previously, so I will stop now! ????☕ xoxoxo


Only ever decaf or I'm awake all night!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and windy Surrey. Had a great time at the WI lunch yesterday, lots of silly games and quizzes and raffles. Lunch wasn't bad either. And to top it off we made about £200 for our local charity.
> 
> Slept in this morning but now the bed is stripped and I have to pop down town to get some things.
> 
> Tomorrow 3 of us are off to the Farnham Malting where there is a Quilt Day and yes I will probably be forced to buy something whether I need it or not! They also have a lovely cafe there and some amazing cakes!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Have a lovely day at Farnham tomorrow, don't think I'll make it for Unravelled, too soon after my return from Vietnam!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Nice to hear from you. Having a keyboard for your phone sounds like a grand idea. I worked over an hour yesterday to get my laptop to print. Grr. Honeydoer just fixed it. I went to Google help and pushed buttons and flipped switches and nothing worked. Finally they listed things to check. First thing listed was out of paper. Duh, I use to get a message I was out of paper. I put paper in and it worked perfectly. I cannot see the printer when I am on the laptop.????⌨????


Duh indeed, but we all do things like that!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Our ice storm has arrived. Salters, plows and sanders are steadily going up and down our road. Several inches of snow will fall on top of the ice. A good day to stay in and knit.
> Our daughter popped in yesterday and brought supplies so we will stay warm, dry, and well fed until our son comes and plows us out.
> The cheeseburger casserole was a hit as was the cheesecake, and banana bread. On today's menu is instant pot cheater lasagna.
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy Saturday.


Glad you have been looked after and don't have to risk going out into horrible, dangerous weather. I love your family!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and windy Surrey. Had a great time at the WI lunch yesterday, lots of silly games and quizzes and raffles. Lunch wasn't bad either. And to top it off we made about £200 for our local charity.
> 
> Slept in this morning but now the bed is stripped and I have to pop down town to get some things.
> 
> Tomorrow 3 of us are off to the Farnham Malting where there is a Quilt Day and yes I will probably be forced to buy something whether I need it or not! They also have a lovely cafe there and some amazing cakes!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Hi Josephine, I hope you have a lovely day today, because I just know you will have a magnificent day tomorrow, even if you are forced to purchase any unneeded items; and possibly some equally unneeded Cakes! ???????????????????????????????????? You might also need some wine, to wash some of those cakes down! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Only ever decaf or I'm awake all night!! xxxx


That is good then, caffeine in anything; only makes me very drowsy, and my pre-work coffee, always got me into strife on nightshift, because about 5 to 10 minutes after finishing, I was asleep in the Ward Tearoom; this was before I knew it was the coffee putting me to sleep; a Paradoxical effect! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I see that knitting is needed in Australia, for the fire-damaged animals, but I cannot find any patterns or where to send them.





London Girl said:


> I'm looking into it!! xxxx


I will also check around for some information, and if I get any, I will send it to you! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what will be a sunny Norfolk when the sun gets up. DH is going down his sister's so I am having the whole day to myself. Not sure what I'm going to do with it but it will be what I want when I want. Have a great weekend mine is starting we. xx
> 
> PS Just been outside, it's freezing.


Enjoy your totally free day! How often do you have one of those days, in a month; or a year? ???? xoxoxo
ps: forgot to wish DH a safe journey, both ways! xxoo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! In spite of being a Leo, I too am a perfectionist up to a point, even a bit OCD! I will do a few pattern repeats on my re-started square and if that is still not right, I might knit a swatch. The square itself is really just a large swatch?!! xxxx


Well, I hope the square works this time! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

????I do too. (Most of the time) 


London Girl said:


> Glad you have been looked after and don't have to risk going out into horrible, dangerous weather. I love your family!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Positive thoughts and good wishes going out to them all, it is a very tough time for them xxxx


From me also! I hope that the next thing we hear, is that heis back in Prison, for the length of his sentence, without Parole! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good Morning from me. I'm chicken pecking this message on my phone as my laptop is in serious need of help. I just ordered a keyboard for my phone before my finger wears out!
> 
> We had a snow yesterday hopefully gone by today. My days are full, sending you all love and hugs. Xoxo


Hi Trish, I hope you & DH are remaining as well as possible, and keeping nice and warm! I hope the keyboard arrives within a very short time, so that your fingers can take a break!
I find typing on my phone, or tablet, a little difficult also, that is why both my gadgets have a stylus, so I just write my messages, but I am also not the best typist, in this world! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I need to make one. They are so expensive online.


I didn't realise that was an item on the market, somewhere, I also thought that the idea came from Josephine's very creative brain! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, I think I've seen that on the shelf but in the Crack Chicken recipe, it says dry Ranch Dressing?!! What does the ranch dressing taste like? xxxx


Do they mean a powder Ranch Dressing, I wonder! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I will also check around for some information, and if I get any, I will send it to you! ???????? xoxoxo


I found a pattern and sent it to Saxy but there are some on FB saying that they have enough and we should be helping the humans!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, same here, haven't had one this year!!! xxxx


I shut my notifications down, otherwise my inbox would end up very full, which reminds me, I need to unsubscribe from some more Sites, I get far too many emails, & it is just so good, thatthey don't use any space on any of my gadgets! Otherwise I would be stuck! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Do they mean a powder Ranch Dressing, I wonder! xoxoxo


I think so but I haven't seen it here, will look when I go shopping tomorrow. I have the slow cooker on with orange chicken inside. Haven't done it before but found the recipe online when I was checking out Crack Chicken. Review later!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think so but I haven't seen it here, will look when I go shopping tomorrow. I have the slow cooker on with orange chicken inside. Haven't done it before but found the recipe online when I was checking out Crack Chicken. Review later!! xxxx


I look forward to reading your review, you have become quite the expert at it! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, enjoying myself already. xxxx


Good! Enjoy your day to yourself. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> A fairly productive day so far, got my walk in and when I can do that walk without my back aching, I shall either do it faster or longer!! Have got 13 items on to eBay, hope they sell! It's just a lazy way of clearing out my wardrobe! They get one week on eBay then they're off to the charity shop!! I have also vacuumed right through and cleared a lot of leaves from the back garden, the front garden is still a no-go area!! I ma now going to rip out my latest square and start again on a smaller needle. I'm not known for my patience so wish me luck!!!
> 
> Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


???????????????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good Morning from me. I'm chicken pecking this message on my phone as my laptop is in serious need of help. I just ordered a keyboard for my phone before my finger wears out!
> 
> We had a snow yesterday hopefully gone by today. My days are full, sending you all love and hugs. Xoxo


Good to see you, Trish. I hope your snow is gone today. We may be getting some here. It's in the forecast for the next several days. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> and they'd all be wrong. Just because is the very best reason.


I agree totally. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and windy Surrey. Had a great time at the WI lunch yesterday, lots of silly games and quizzes and raffles. Lunch wasn't bad either. And to top it off we made about £200 for our local charity.
> 
> Slept in this morning but now the bed is stripped and I have to pop down town to get some things.
> 
> Tomorrow 3 of us are off to the Farnham Malting where there is a Quilt Day and yes I will probably be forced to buy something whether I need it or not! They also have a lovely cafe there and some amazing cakes!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Busy weekend for you. Glad you enjoyed your lunch yesterday and well done on the funds raised. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's still dark outside so I don't know what the weather is doing. Had a good visit with my friend yesterday in spite of the rainy and windy weather we had. Not much on the agenda for today other than a bit of grocery shopping. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> They had to be filled right down as they were cutting his mouth and stopped him feeding. It was very painful for him.


Oh, poor little Ollie! I thought it was only the front teeth that continued to grow, and the others just sat in the mouth, just munching when the food got to the back of the mouth! One learns something new, everyday! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I didn't realise that was an item on the market, somewhere, I also thought that the idea came from Josephine's very creative brain! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


Flatterer xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> When I was checked by the eye specialist at the hospital, a lot of his patients had dry eye. He was recommending Bausch and Lomb Soothe eye drops.


I have a gel, which works beautifully, but it also makes my blurry vision a little worse for a short time! When I get to my appointment on Wednesday, I will be asking If there is an alternate medication that does increase my blurred vision! I will also find out if that particular medication is available in this country! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No I don't get many but in some ways that's good as I don't really want to knit to demand but will sell things if people like what I am doing. xx


I think your way is the best way, knitting to order is very stressful, for me anyway; and I like my craft stuff to be my relaxing time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> What you say is very true and I am now thinking of a special family within this group to whom that definitely applies! xxxx


Ha haha, I think there might be at least two such families in our group now? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. While you are shopping would you pick up some corn starch and cottage cheese for me? ???????? ???? 
Lucky you as you only got wind and rain. This ice is worse than snow or rain.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's still dark outside so I don't know what the weather is doing. Had a good visit with my friend yesterday in spite of the rainy and windy weather we had. Not much on the agenda for today other than a bit of grocery shopping. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. While you are shopping would you pick up some corn starch and cottage cheese for me? ???????? ????
> Lucky you as you only got wind and rain. This ice is worse than snow or rain.


Sure. I'll add them to my list. We're supposed to get icy stuff by Monday when the temps drop dramatically after expected snow tomorrow. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Well my eyes are beginning to want to close now, and it is 0150 hrs, on Sunday Morning. DH & SIL are going for a bike ride, at approx 093O hrs, and Miss 11 is coming out to keep me company, while DD and Miss 18 & Miss 13 (almost 14), go on a book hunting trip, in a town approx an hour away, Miss11 doesn't want to go, so her and I will have some time together. She is quite a sweet young girl, when she wants to be, but her and Miss 13 don't get on very well, they seem to antagonise each other! So we shall have a pleasant time here, & DD will have a pleasant time with the two older girls.
Now I am off to bed, I hope you all have a wonderful remainder of your day, and it is good night from me! ???? ???? ???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm not in the best of moods. I don't really know why it's just a few things together. I've come to Stephens and have forgotten to bring my phone and I feel naked, isn't that terrible. Stephens taken sue out to meet the girls for a meal and I'm here talking to Richard and bunny Ollie, who is absolutely fabulously 100% better than he was.

Any of you that are out there who might be waiting for a txt message then you will have to wait till tomorrow. I hate leaving my phone behind. I use it for so much. Get a grip grandma Susan.

I think I'll go to bed when I've caught up and read my book.

Love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> The recipe calls for dry ranch dressing mix. It is in sold in a foil pack. The brand I see most often is Hidden Valley. Which is also the brand I buy when I get regular ranch dressing.


I would doubt they have powdered ranch here. I like hidden valley too but in USA. I've often wondered how many bottles have been poured into the display at ponderosa and ok coral. I've never though of them mixing powder, boy am I thick. Just thought it came in bottles!


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good Morning from me. I'm chicken pecking this message on my phone as my laptop is in serious need of help. I just ordered a keyboard for my phone before my finger wears out!
> 
> We had a snow yesterday hopefully gone by today. My days are full, sending you all love and hugs. Xoxo


Thinking of you and John trish. Take care, take care of you tooooooo xx


----------



## grandma susan

I'm in a better mood now. Tidied up the kitchen in here and I've got rid of my negative energy hahaha....


----------



## jinx

Good for you! I read thousand's of time that exercise is good for being in a bad negative mood. 
You were smart to clean the kitchen. Now you are your cheery self and the kitchen is clean.


grandma susan said:


> I'm in a better mood now. Tidied up the kitchen in here and I've got rid of my negative energy hahaha....


----------



## grandma susan

Hello again, Stephen went for. KFC and returned with the order (once again) wrong. Never mind the chicken was very nice. Before that the men wanted a Chinese, I just wanted to go to bed with my book. Anyway he popped off to the Chinese only to find it was closed.im in a much better mood now. I'm going to read my book sisters. See you tomorrow. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

Can someone watts app Angela for me and say I've left my phone at home so can't watts app her. Thinking about them though. Xx thankyou


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Can someone watts app Angela for me and say I've left my phone at home so can't watts app her. Thinking about them though. Xx thankyou


Done! xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

Hi. It's 3:24 am and I've just sat down. I just wanted to say hi. Not much interesting to say. Going to see Little Women tomorrow if I can get up. Rain and high winds expected I've almost finished yhenbaby sweater found lovely embroidery which I'm doing with denim colored yarn on the button band, hood, pocket and cuffs. Maybe on the booties also. The person doing the demo on YouTube is amazing. It looks like a braid off a soldiers uniform. She did it with floss. Now I want to learn the other st-itches. I take pictures on my phone as she goes along then I can follow as I try otherwise it's too complicated. Want to catch up but it's too lat tonight I'm so behind here. My fig tre had its big leavesdrooping like lephang ears because I watered the Christmas cactus and the other plants but thought I had watered them last time guess I didn't. They seem to be up fine tonight. For some reason,my plastic santa just said hoho ho. Odd. I think there is wind coming in from the window due to those trucks going by making the road next to my house an shaking the window down a bit. Son will check it soon. He's been having a few bad days so I'm not rushing him to do things til he feel better. I hope you all are well and happy. I'll be catching up soon. Think of you often and miss you. I've tried to get things from mom's and go thru them so I've not much " me time".


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Off to quilt fsir. Catch you later

Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny breezy Norfolk, DH had a disturbed night last night so I did too, now I'm wandering around like a zombie, don't think I'll be doing much today. Have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Hi. It's 3:24 am and I've just sat down. I just wanted to say hi. Not much interesting to say. Going to see Little Women tomorrow if I can get up. Rain and high winds expected I've almost finished yhenbaby sweater found lovely embroidery which I'm doing with denim colored yarn on the button band, hood, pocket and cuffs. Maybe on the booties also. The person doing the demo on YouTube is amazing. It looks like a braid off a soldiers uniform. She did it with floss. Now I want to learn the other st-itches. I take pictures on my phone as she goes along then I can follow as I try otherwise it's too complicated. Want to catch up but it's too lat tonight I'm so behind here. My fig tre had its big leavesdrooping like lephang ears because I watered the Christmas cactus and the other plants but thought I had watered them last time guess I didn't. They seem to be up fine tonight. For some reason,my plastic santa just said hoho ho. Odd. I think there is wind coming in from the window due to those trucks going by making the road next to my house an shaking the window down a bit. Son will check it soon. He's been having a few bad days so I'm not rushing him to do things til he feel better. I hope you all are well and happy. I'll be catching up soon. Think of you often and miss you. I've tried to get things from mom's and go thru them so I've not much " me time".


Hi Polly, always good to see you when you can get here! I think you'll enjoy Little Women but it does flash backwards and forwards a bit!! The baby sweater sounds cute!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Sunday. A quilt fair sounds like fun. A good place to pick up ideas for your next projects.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Off to quilt fsir. Catch you later
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny breezy Norfolk, DH had a disturbed night last night so I did too, now I'm wandering around like a zombie, don't think I'll be doing much today. Have a good one. xx


Oh dear, did he overdo things at his sister's? xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Oh dear feeling like a zombie is not good. I sometimes feel that way before my first cuppa. Hoping your guy is not ill.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny breezy Norfolk, DH had a disturbed night last night so I did too, now I'm wandering around like a zombie, don't think I'll be doing much today. Have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an undecided weather wise London!! Will be off to the supermarket shortly and then I must return to my sewing. I stopped yesterday because my sewing machine went a bit peculiar for no apparent reason. I took it to pieces and cleaned all the lint and thread out but couldn't face putting it back together again, that 'pleasure' awaits me!! That's it really, nothing more to report but I'm sure I'll be back with you again later! In the meantime, have a good one, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning Polly. Hoping your son feels better. Have the doctors given a diagnosis of his distress?


jollypolly said:


> Hi. It's 3:24 am and I've just sat down. I just wanted to say hi. Not much interesting to say. Going to see Little Women tomorrow if I can get up. Rain and high winds expected I've almost finished yhenbaby sweater found lovely embroidery which I'm doing with denim colored yarn on the button band, hood, pocket and cuffs. Maybe on the booties also. The person doing the demo on YouTube is amazing. It looks like a braid off a soldiers uniform. She did it with floss. Now I want to learn the other st-itches. I take pictures on my phone as she goes along then I can follow as I try otherwise it's too complicated. Want to catch up but it's too lat tonight I'm so behind here. My fig tre had its big leavesdrooping like lephang ears because I watered the Christmas cactus and the other plants but thought I had watered them last time guess I didn't. They seem to be up fine tonight. For some reason,my plastic santa just said hoho ho. Odd. I think there is wind coming in from the window due to those trucks going by making the road next to my house an shaking the window down a bit. Son will check it soon. He's been having a few bad days so I'm not rushing him to do things til he feel better. I hope you all are well and happy. I'll be catching up soon. Think of you often and miss you. I've tried to get things from mom's and go thru them so I've not much " me time".


----------



## jinx

Morning. Must be Sunday if you are going grocery shopping. I have a long list but do not know what day to put down for pick up. Our weather forecasts are nasty so do not want to have to be out and about during a snow.storm. 
My sewing machine is sitting on a chair in the living room. Flo rearranged my closet and it ended up there was no room for the machine. So it sits there calling to me to either use it or find a home for it. Have fun putting yours back together. 


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided weather wise London!! Will be off to the supermarket shortly and then I must return to my sewing. I stopped yesterday because my sewing machine went a bit peculiar for no apparent reason. I took it to pieces and cleaned all the lint and thread out but couldn't face putting it back together again, that 'pleasure' awaits me!! That's it really, nothing more to report but I'm sure I'll be back with you again later! In the meantime, have a good one, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, did he overdo things at his sister's? xxxx


I don't think so, he was home by 6.15, he only had fish and chips for dinner and of course couldn't drink as he was driving.xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I am thankful we did not get the terrible storm that was predicted. We had ice and a small bit of snow. The roads are well maintained so there should be no problems today. 
My excitement for today is cleaning a bedroom. Then I am going to go through the dressers and rearrange and throw out some things in Mr. Wonderfuls dresser drawers. 
Then I will have to see what exciting recipe I can make. Seems for each recipe I select I need ingredients. I need mostly spices as mine were years old and I threw them out and now need to replace them. The tuna recipe needs big adjustments. I will only make it occasionally as it is a break from pork or beef. Many of the recipes call for shredded cheese and bread crumbs over the top. I have been leaving those things off as they add tons of not needed calories.


----------



## jinx

Are you having more interruptions for the safety check? Every time I post a message or send a message I get the check. Getting annoying. 
This morning I also got notice I could not post something because of too much self promotion. I have not gotten one of those notices for years. Maybe they are tightening up the security system?
I was hoping they would relax the restrictions so all of our members could share with us. Miss those that are not here.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Can someone watts app Angela for me and say I've left my phone at home so can't watts app her. Thinking about them though. Xx thankyou


Hello Susan, are you not able to put whatsapp on your Ipad ( is that what you have), ask one of the boys!????????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Hi. It's 3:24 am and I've just sat down. I just wanted to say hi. Not much interesting to say. Going to see Little Women tomorrow if I can get up. Rain and high winds expected I've almost finished yhenbaby sweater found lovely embroidery which I'm doing with denim colored yarn on the button band, hood, pocket and cuffs. Maybe on the booties also. The person doing the demo on YouTube is amazing. It looks like a braid off a soldiers uniform. She did it with floss. Now I want to learn the other st-itches. I take pictures on my phone as she goes along then I can follow as I try otherwise it's too complicated. Want to catch up but it's too lat tonight I'm so behind here. My fig tre had its big leavesdrooping like lephang ears because I watered the Christmas cactus and the other plants but thought I had watered them last time guess I didn't. They seem to be up fine tonight. For some reason,my plastic santa just said hoho ho. Odd. I think there is wind coming in from the window due to those trucks going by making the road next to my house an shaking the window down a bit. Son will check it soon. He's been having a few bad days so I'm not rushing him to do things til he feel better. I hope you all are well and happy. I'll be catching up soon. Think of you often and miss you. I've tried to get things from mom's and go thru them so I've not much " me time".


Polly I know what you are going through. I still have a heap of stuff, from my parent's house, taking up space in my house! DH keeps telling me to get it sorted; but he has no idea what it feels like, to go through those lungs, knowing that most of it has to go out, but also knowing that it is still very difficult. He didn't have to do anything like that, when his parents died, an older brother and sister and it all! Anyway you will get there, as you can! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny breezy Norfolk, DH had a disturbed night last night so I did too, now I'm wandering around like a zombie, don't think I'll be doing much today. Have a good one. xx


He might have eaten something that didn't agree with him; I hope he is more settled tonight! If that happens here, but it is usually me, who is not settled, I usually go to our spare room! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, always good to see you when you can get here! I think you'll enjoy Little Women but it does flash backwards and forwards a bit!! The baby sweater sounds cute!! xxxx


I forgot to mention the baby outfit! ???? I would love to see the finished set, and the embroidery! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided weather wise London!! Will be off to the supermarket shortly and then I must return to my sewing. I stopped yesterday because my sewing machine went a bit peculiar for no apparent reason. I took it to pieces and cleaned all the lint and thread out but couldn't face putting it back together again, that 'pleasure' awaits me!! That's it realy, nothing more to report but I'm sure I'll be back with you again later! In the meantime, have a good one, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a great time putting your machine back together, I have the pleasure of cleaning my big machine, before handing it over to my sister! She will be able to use it, much more than I am able to now; it just takes far too long sometimes, for the world to stop spinning, when I am trying to do things! I have 2 more days, until I see the Cateract doc; & 3 more days, until I see my doc, and geta referral to an ENT doc, to find out about the Loss of balance! I'm pretty sure I know what it is tho', I just want to know how to control it better now! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, from a still very warm, dry South Australia! I had gone to bed early, because I could not stay awake; so I have now had an hours sleep, and will probably be awake for a few hours now, so I will be continuing work on Miss 11's jacket; there is not much more to go now, but I need to finish it, before I can begin a new project!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's still dark outside so I don't know what the weather is doing. Had a good visit with my friend yesterday in spite of the rainy and windy weather we had. Not much on the agenda for today other than a bit of grocery shopping. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam, I hope you get some sunshine today, Humans really need it, to stay happy, So here is some for you, just incase!☀????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Flatterer xx


Of course; flattery will get one everywhere! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm not in the best of moods. I don't really know why it's just a few things together. I've come to Stephens and have forgotten to bring my phone and I feel naked, isn't that terrible. Stephens taken sue out to meet the girls for a meal and I'm here talking to Richard and bunny Ollie, who is absolutely fabulously 100% better than he was.
> 
> Any of you that are out there who might be waiting for a txt message then you will have to wait till tomorrow. I hate leaving my phone behind. I use it for so much. Get a grip grandma Susan.
> 
> I think I'll go to bed when I've caught up and read my book.
> 
> Love yawl. Xxx


Susan, I really have to say this, *BUT* our phones have become indispensable in our lives. I use mine for everything, & DH is worse than me, especially as he is a Technophobe! ( doesn't like technology) ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I would doubt they have powdered ranch here. I like hidden valley too but in USA. I've often wondered how many bottles have been poured into the display at ponderosa and ok coral. I've never though of them mixing powder, boy am I thick. Just thought it came in bottles!


Why would you think any other way; if the powdered form is not available in your country! I know I have become aware of many things, that are not available here, since I have been chatting with all of you, on here! We speak similar languages, but there is also a massive difference between the meanings of many words, it is simular with items that we know in our own countries, and what we know of other countries! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm in a better mood now. Tidied up the kitchen in here and I've got rid of my negative energy hahaha....


????????????‍♀????‍♀???????? There you are, some more positive energy, just for you! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Must be Sunday if you are going grocery shopping. I have a long list but do not know what day to put down for pick up. Our weather forecasts are nasty so do not want to have to be out and about during a snow.storm.
> My sewing machine is sitting on a chair in the living room. Flo rearranged my closet and it ended up there was no room for the machine. So it sits there calling to me to either use it or find a home for it. Have fun putting yours back together.


Thanks dear! Can you not get your shopping delivered? We don't but I know lots of folks that do!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I found a pattern and sent it to Saxy but there are some on FB saying that they have enough and we should be helping the humans!! xxxx


We had a message from one of the Charity's that are taking food, clothing and other goods out to the people, saying that there is plenty of food, clothing, etc; but much more donations of money, is needed now! I will be donating for the animals, as there are a huge number of animals from the Eastern States, Southern Flinders Ranges, Tasmania; and Kangaroo Island, who need a lot of care, before they can be returned to their homes. So I would do what you are going to do, and get it to the appropriate place; because unfortunately, there will always be animals throughout the World who will need help, of some kind! Thanks for wanting to help! ???????????????????????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am thankful we did not get the terrible storm that was predicted. We had ice and a small bit of snow. The roads are well maintained so there should be no problems today.
> My excitement for today is cleaning a bedroom. Then I am going to go through the dressers and rearrange and throw out some things in Mr. Wonderfuls dresser drawers.
> Then I will have to see what exciting recipe I can make. Seems for each recipe I select I need ingredients. I need mostly spices as mine were years old and I threw them out and now need to replace them. The tuna recipe needs big adjustments. I will only make it occasionally as it is a break from pork or beef. Many of the recipes call for shredded cheese and bread crumbs over the top. I have been leaving those things off as they add tons of not needed calories.


I have to say that the Orange Chicken I did in the slow cooker yesterday was delicious, even DH liked it! the only down side was that due to the sugar content, it wanted to burn and did a little bit. It also cooks quite quickly and was ready two hours before I needed it (I only have an 'on' setting on my slow cooker!) so I turned it off so it had to be reheated, which over cooked it a little bit, I shall know better next time!!

https://therecipecritic.com/slow-cooker-orange-chicken/


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Are you having more interruptions for the safety check? Every time I post a message or send a message I get the check. Getting annoying.
> This morning I also got notice I could not post something because of too much self promotion. I have not gotten one of those notices for years. Maybe they are tightening up the security system?
> I was hoping they would relax the restrictions so all of our members could share with us. Miss those that are not here.


I am also getting the 'robot' thing again! I also miss the girls on here and I know they would love to be back with us! Sort it out KP!!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan, are you not able to put whatsapp on your Ipad ( is that what you have), ask one of the boys!????????????


The trouble there is that you can only have it on one device, in my experience so if you put it on the iPad, it comes off the phone!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Have a great time putting your machine back together, I have the pleasure of cleaning my big machine, before handing it over to my sister! She will be able to use it, much more than I am able to now; it just takes far too long sometimes, for the world to stop spinning, when I am trying to do things! I have 2 more days, until I see the Cateract doc; & 3 more days, until I see my doc, and geta referral to an ENT doc, to find out about the Loss of balance! I'm pretty sure I know what it is tho', I just want to know how to control it better now! ???? xoxoxo


I really hope you get some answers, what do you think it might be? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, from a still very warm, dry South Australia! I had gone to bed early, because I could not stay awake; so I have now had an hours sleep, and will probably be awake for a few hours now, so I will be continuing work on Miss 11's jacket; there is not much more to go now, but I need to finish it, before I can begin a new project!???????? xoxoxo


I slept really well last night but when I do that, I take forever to wake up in the morning!! I can't win!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Why would you think any other way; if the powdered form is not available in your country! I know I have become aware of many things, that are not available here, since I have been chatting with all of you, on here! We speak similar languages, but there is also a massive difference between the meanings of many words, it is simular with items that we know in our own countries, and what we know of other countries! ???? xoxoxo


Dang, I forgot to look or it at the supermarket!!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! Can you not get your shopping delivered? We don't but I know lots of folks that do!!


Sissy was getting her shopping delivered, before she moved to the bush, with her family. She loved it, because it meant she didn't have to deal with two tired, ratty toddlers, when the twins were little. I am not sure if she has that option now, but I think she likes to do her own shopping now, so that she actually gets to see somebody, at least on one day each week/ fortight! Now she has a job working as a Roustabout(? sp), and she loves it. In this job, she does crutching, on the sheep, she also picks up, and throws the shown fleece on some sort of table, to be checked, and there is something else that she does also, but I was raised here in the dairy industry, than on a sheep farm! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The trouble there is that you can only have it on one device, in my experience so if you put it on the iPad, it comes off the phone!!! xxxx


Well that isn't helpful to anyone, is it, especially us older people; although I don't think I am that old, yet?
I had an imendent, down the sweet the other day, just ather I had picked up the gel medication for my eyes, I hadn't put the gel in my eyes, at this point, & DH and I were walking back to the car, DH was quite a way in front of me, and didn't see me stumble, and this very nice younger man stopped to see if I was ok! I am now fully aware that I have entered the next age group! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I really hope you get some answers, what do you think it might be? xxxx


I really think it is BPPV; which is Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo, which when I looked it up, described perfectly, what happens to me, If I forget and change my position too rapidly!

Apparently it can go away, as suddenly as it began! I am also wondering if it has any connection to the dizziness that I have had for most of my life! ????????????

Episodes of dizziness and a sensation of spinning with certain head movements.
*Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo (BPPV) * is triggered by certain changes in head position, such as tipping the head up or down. It's rarely serious unless it increases the risk of falling.
Episodes of dizziness and a sensation of spinning with certain head movements. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up with everyone that I can, so I am now going to watch on episode of something, and possibly do a bit more of Miss 11's Jacket, then I might be tired enough to go back to sleep, again!
Have a great day, and hopefully it won't be too cold! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well that isn't helpful to anyone, is it, especially us older people; although I don't think I am that old, yet?
> I had an imendent, down the sweet the other day, just ather I had picked up the gel medication for my eyes, I hadn't put the gel in my eyes, at this point, & DH and I were walking back to the car, DH was quite a way in front of me, and didn't see me stumble, and this very nice younger man stopped to see if I was ok! I am now fully aware that I have entered the next age group! ????????????


Not necessarily, I have been tripping and stumbling my whole life, not due to any condition, I just don't look where I'm going, too busy looking around me! I stumbled in the middle of the road in London a little while back and would have fallen in front of a bus if my friend hadn't just put her hand out and got my balance back! You should have seen the look on the bus driver's face!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I really think it is BPPV; which is Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo, which when I looked it up, described perfectly, what happens to me, If I forget and change my position too rapidly!
> 
> Apparently it can go away, as suddenly as it began! I am also wondering if it has any connection to the dizziness that I have had for most of my life! ????????????
> 
> Episodes of dizziness and a sensation of spinning with certain head movements.
> *Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo (BPPV) * is triggered by certain changes in head position, such as tipping the head up or down. It's rarely serious unless it increases the risk of falling.
> Episodes of dizziness and a sensation of spinning with certain head movements. ???????????? xoxoxo


I wonder what they can do about it? It could be caused by something wrong with your ears, yet another friend had such a severe ear infection, they had to remove virtually the whole interior of his ear and now, if he moves his head too quickly, he gets very giddy and has keeled over a few times but in general he has learned what not to do!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

The delivery of groceries is not available in my little village. Most of the stores have delivery in the town where the stores are located. Mr. Wonderful goes for coffee with the retirees in town several times a week. Easy for him to drive over and let them put the groceries in his vehicle. However, if we had delivery they would bring them into the house, which would be nicer. 
I emptied 3 bins from using up the yarn that was stored in them. He finally listened to me and put the bins in the vehicle. Much easier to carry a bin into the house than to carry 100 plastic bags. Every week they ask me to rate their pick up service. I always grade them down because they use soooo many plastic bags. Hoping those bags will be outlawed in my state very soon. 


London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! Can you not get your shopping delivered? We don't but I know lots of folks that do!!


----------



## jinx

I was thinking of making that in the pot. Looking at your recipe I would need to purchase rice wine vinegar, soy sauce, sesame oil, and marmalade. I tend to substitute chicken thighs for chicken breasts as I think thighs have more flavor. 
Yes, we learn something whenever we make a recipe. Whether the recipe is for a knitted garment or for food. I write notes on both kinds of recipes as to what I would do different next time.



London Girl said:


> I have to say that the Orange Chicken I did in the slow cooker yesterday was delicious, even DH liked it! the only down side was that due to the sugar content, it wanted to burn and did a little bit. It also cooks quite quickly and was ready two hours before I needed it (I only have an 'on' setting on my slow cooker!) so I turned it off so it had to be reheated, which over cooked it a little bit, I shall know better next time!!
> 
> https://therecipecritic.com/slow-cooker-orange-chicken/


----------



## jinx

Can you look online to see if it is available in your store?


London Girl said:


> Dang, I forgot to look or it at the supermarket!!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

You need to get your crystals lined up? As that also can affect the eyes it seems to make perfect sense. Have you tried the Epley maneuver? 


Xiang said:


> I really think it is BPPV; which is Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo, which when I looked it up, described perfectly, what happens to me, If I forget and change my position too rapidly!
> 
> Apparently it can go away, as suddenly as it began! I am also wondering if it has any connection to the dizziness that I have had for most of my life! ????????????
> 
> Episodes of dizziness and a sensation of spinning with certain head movements.
> *Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo (BPPV) * is triggered by certain changes in head position, such as tipping the head up or down. It's rarely serious unless it increases the risk of falling.
> Episodes of dizziness and a sensation of spinning with certain head movements. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, I hope you get some sunshine today, Humans really need it, to stay happy, So here is some for you, just incase!☀????????????xoxoxo


Thank you. It rained most of the day yesterday and has been raining this morning. May get some snow later today and really cold temps coming in overnight tonight. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was thinking of making that in the pot. Looking at your recipe I would need to purchase rice wine vinegar, soy sauce, sesame oil, and marmalade. I tend to substitute chicken thighs for chicken breasts as I think thighs have more flavor.
> Yes, we learn something whenever we make a recipe. Whether the recipe is for a knitted garment or for food. I write notes on both kinds of recipes as to what I would do different next time.


I cheated, didn't have rice vinegar, just used a splash of malt vinegar, didn't have sesame oil, splash of olive oil instead, I don't think it made much difference! I did have the marmalade though!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The delivery of groceries is not available in my little village. Most of the stores have delivery in the town where the stores are located. Mr. Wonderful goes for coffee with the retirees in town several times a week. Easy for him to drive over and let them put the groceries in his vehicle. However, if we had delivery they would bring them into the house, which would be nicer.
> I emptied 3 bins from using up the yarn that was stored in them. He finally listened to me and put the bins in the vehicle. Much easier to carry a bin into the house than to carry 100 plastic bags. Every week they ask me to rate their pick up service. I always grade them down because they use soooo many plastic bags. Hoping those bags will be outlawed in my state very soon.


For me, the worst part of shopping is carrying the bags up from the car to the house, I always seem to get the heaviest bags! We still have plastic bags in most shops but because you have to pay for them, most people use the bags for life now.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Can you look online to see if it is available in your store?


I will do that after my walk!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, after breaking 2 needles and using some unladylike language, I finally got my machine running smoothly again and finished my pjs!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, after breaking 2 needles and using some unladylike language, I finally got my machine running smoothly again and finished my pjs!!


PJs (and you) look great! Well done. Sorry about the machine giving you fits but you persevered and got the job done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> PJs (and you) look great! Well done. Sorry about the machine giving you fits but you persevered and got the job done! :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks honey, don't usually parade in my night attire but I was quite pleased with these to take to Vietnam, nice and cool and only cost me £2.50!!! I must admit, I was a bit worried that my machine would need professional help so quite relieved I could fix it!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh,it looks so much nicer in the second picture. Love the smirky look on your face.



London Girl said:


> Well, after breaking 2 needles and using some unladylike language, I finally got my machine running smoothly again and finished my pjs!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, and evening all. I'm home safe and sound. I called to see Albert but I had no flowers. Just talked to him in my mind and then came home. No shopping etc. That's cos it's Sunday jinx....

It feels nice to be in contact with my phone. Seriously it was a bit of a nark but I really only worry I break down and haven't got my phone. I'm thinking of putting in on the end of a cord and wrapping it through my sleeves on my coat. My mam always did that with my mitts. They were attached to bothe sides of elastic and threaded through one sleeve, over the back (inside) then through the other sleeve so as I wouldn't lose them. Did any of you do that or is it a northern thing? I think it's still done actually. 

Might not get to Stephens this week, the snow may come on Wednesday and he's scuba diving on Sunday so I may have a week off. I was reading my book last night and put the ligh out just after 9.pm . I didn't wake until 10ish this morning. Did I take some stick for sleeping so long, it's usually me says when the family don't get out of bed. Well I don't know if I'll sleep tonight but I had a good one last night. I was at where I used to work and Albert was with me but we had words. Didn't like that much....


----------



## grandma susan

Sorry hadn't finished message......love yawl. There..I'm finished.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh,it looks so much nicer in the second picture. Love the smirky look on your face.


I tried really smiling, but looked like I was going to savage something!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Done! xxxx


Thanx june


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, and evening all. I'm home safe and sound. I called to see Albert but I had no flowers. Just talked to him in my mind and then came home. No shopping etc. That's cos it's Sunday jinx....
> 
> It feels nice to be in contact with my phone. Seriously it was a bit of a nark but I really only worry I break down and haven't got my phone. I'm thinking of putting in on the end of a cord and wrapping it through my sleeves on my coat. My mam always did that with my mitts. They were attached to bothe sides of electric and threaded through one sleeve, over the back (inside) then through the other sleeve so as I wouldn't lose them. Did any of you do that or is it a northern thing? I think it's still done actually.
> 
> Might not get to Stephens this week, the snow may come on Wednesday and he's scuba diving on Sunday so I may have a week off. I was reading my book last night and put the ligh out just after 9.pm . I didn't wake until 10ish this morning. Did I take some stick for sleeping so long, it's usually me says when the family don't get out of bed. Well I don't know if I'll sleep tonight but I had a good one last night. I was at where I used to work and Albert was with me but we had words. Didn't like that much....


I don't remember my mum doing that with mitts but I know I used to do it for my DD, much to her disgust, she used to take them off when I wasn't looking and stuff them up her sleeve so her mates couldn't see the cord. She still managed to lose a pair per week on average!! :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks honey, don't usually parade in my night attire but I was quite pleased with these to take to Vietnam, nice and cool and only cost me £2.50!!! I must admit, I was a bit worried that my machine would need professional help so quite relieved I could fix it!! xxxx


Yes, thank goodness for that! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well, after breaking 2 needles and using some unladylike language, I finally got my machine running smoothly again and finished my pjs!!


Can't see them June, because I've got the little blue boxes with the white question marks in them at the moment instead of a photo but I bet they are very nice. The photos will come through eventually


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, after breaking 2 needles and using some unladylike language, I finally got my machine running smoothly again and finished my pjs!!


Gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, after breaking 2 needles and using some unladylike language, I finally got my machine running smoothly again and finished my pjs!!


Great, well done you, very cool. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, well done you, very cool. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, I will probably now find that with the air con, they're TOO cool!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous xxxx


Thank you!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I will probably now find that with the air con, they're TOO cool!! xxxx


Well you can save them until you come here again in your hot bed. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> You need to get your crystals lined up? As that also can affect the eyes it seems to make perfect sense. Have you tried the Epley maneuver?


Epley, the wonder maneuver...it made a huge difference to me the first time I had it done.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Well, after breaking 2 needles and using some unladylike language, I finally got my machine running smoothly again and finished my pjs!!


Great results


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you can save them until you come here again in your hot bed. xxxx :sm23:


 :sm24: I'd still have to find something to wear in Vietnam, can't wander about in the altogether!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Great results


Thanks dear xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm24: I'd still have to find something to wear in Vietnam, can't wander about in the altogether!! Xxxx


xxxx :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not necessarily, I have been tripping and stumbling my whole life, not due to any condition, I just don't look where I'm going, too busy looking around me! I stumbled in the middle of the road in London a little while back and would have fallen in front of a bus if my friend hadn't just put her hand out and got my balance back! You should have seen the look on the bus driver's face!!! :sm23: xxxx


And here is me, being hold my entire childhood, that I was clumsy because I grew more than 1.27cm at a time! I think my head had contact with any open cupboard, in mum's kitchen, that was over . I think I had hit 175.2cm, by age 13, and 182.3cm (5'11.75") by 16! Sorry about the cms, but I find them easier to work with; and abit quicker to write! ????????????????


----------



## Pealark

Xiang said:


> Susan, I really have to say this, *BUT* our phones have become indispensable in our lives. I use mine for everything, & DH is worse than me, especially as he is a Technophobe! ( doesn't like technology) ???????????? xoxoxo


I have been weaning myself off of my phone. It depresses me to go out somewhere - to the mall or downtown etc. & seeing almoat every single person staring at & fondling their little screens. They'd learn more if they chatted with their neighbors. Even if it was only how to be civil.

I dont really enjoy talking to strangers. But we have to. We need more lines of *real* communication. My city and state are grabbing our rights and freedoms away from us. And when there are hearings, no one shows up. It has to stop. Cant live in cyber space.


----------



## PurpleFi

Pealark said:


> I have been weaning myself off of my phone. It depresses me to go out somewhere - to the mall or downtown etc. & seeing almoat every single person staring at & fondling their little screens. They'd learn more if they chatted with their neighbors. Even if it was only how to be civil.
> 
> I dont really enjoy talking to strangers. But we have to. We need more lines of *real* communication. My city and state are grabbing our rights and freedoms away from us. And when there are hearings, no one shows up. It has to stop. Cant live in cyber space.


It is a great tool if used wisely.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, lots of rain overnight. Had a fantastic time yesterday but will have to tell you about it later a it's KnitWIts here this morning.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> And here is me, being hold my entire childhood, that I was clumsy because I grew more than 1.27cm at a time! I think my head had contact with any open cupboard, in mum's kitchen, that was over . I think I had hit 175.2cm, by age 13, and 182.3cm (5'11.75") by 16! Sorry about the cms, but I find them easier to work with; and abit quicker to write! ????????????????


How you would literally look down on me at 150 cms!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Pealark said:


> I have been weaning myself off of my phone. It depresses me to go out somewhere - to the mall or downtown etc. & seeing almoat every single person staring at & fondling their little screens. They'd learn more if they chatted with their neighbors. Even if it was only how to be civil.
> 
> I dont really enjoy talking to strangers. But we have to. We need more lines of *real* communication. My city and state are grabbing our rights and freedoms away from us. And when there are hearings, no one shows up. It has to stop. Cant live in cyber space.


I agree with you Pealark, I sometimes get on a train from home to London and every single person is gazing at their phone or talking on it. I remember back in the day that regular commuters would talk to each other, some would always opt out of course but it made the journey and start or end of the day relaxing and 'smiley'. However, I think this is just a phase in the development of the human race and it will pass in time. Let's hope so anyway!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright but chilly London! I gave myself a fright yesterday, I couldn't find my travel insurance documents anywhere, think I must have missed transferring them from my old laptop :sm16: All I could find was the info on my PayPal account, which at least gave me the name of the company. Phoned them this morning and the documents were emailed to me in seconds, what a relief!!!

I have a parcel to wrap and post today while out on my walk and that's about it so I shall forge ahead with my square which doesn't look to be coming out any smaller than the last attempt, Heigh ho!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold and sunny Norfolk, but we are promised high winds and rain later, been getting tomorrows dinner ready so all ready to go out there. Finished my shawl yesterday but boy does it need blocking, it's quite long and has all curled up, one day my blocks will come out. Have started a mother duck now just 'cause I can. Have a good Monday. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:29 am EST and -6'C (21'F). The temperature will be rising quickly to positive over the next couple of hours. The soft snow that is falling will turn into freezing drizzle or freezing rain. 
On Saturday we had so much rain, the basement river appeared just like spring. All the ditches overflowed and the rivers looked like spring. Then it froze. I went to the LYS while it rained and made it home before it froze. There weren't many at the LYS but there was a thrumming class in the back and only one person cancelled.
Yesterday, the entire province was woke at 7:30 am when the province used the emergency message system to send a message to all cell phones and computers, that there was a problem at the Pickering Nuclear plant and to ready our emergency plans. There was some panic and a ton of messages all on social media. Then 1-1/2 hours later, they said it was all a mistake. A training exercise was going on and someone mistook a training scenario for the real thing. Now an investigation is going on.
We have plumbing problems.  The flushing mechanism on our downstairs toilet broke, so now we have the backcountry method of flushing. The hookup on this toilet is unusual so we are having problems finding the piece to fix it. It has a square hole in the toilet tank and most flush handles have a round piece for attaching to the tank (Square hole, round peg!!)
My LYS project is flying along the needles. All of us who are working on it are surprised how quickly they are progressing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold and sunny Norfolk, but we are promised high winds and rain later, been getting tomorrows dinner ready so all ready to go out there. Finished my shawl yesterday but boy does it need blocking, it's quite long and has all curled up, one day my blocks will come out. Have started a mother duck now just 'cause I can. Have a good Monday. xx


Congratulations on completing the shawl. 
Are you doing the whole duck family.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London! I gave myself a fright yesterday, I couldn't find my travel insurance documents anywhere, think I must have missed transferring them from my old laptop :sm16: All I could find was the info on my PayPal account, which at least gave me the name of the company. Phoned them this morning and the documents were emailed to me in seconds, what a relief!!!
> 
> I have a parcel to wrap and post today while out on my walk and that's about it so I shall forge ahead with my square which doesn't look to be coming out any smaller than the last attempt, Heigh ho!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxx


Yay about the documents. Great that you could get them back.
Sorry about the square. Could you use a different yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Freezing rain on the highway now. Yuck.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Epley, the wonder maneuver...it made a huge difference to me the first time I had it done.


How many times have you had it done, Bec? I have heard of these Chrystals, when I researched BPPV, when the World Rotation began, when I wasn't moving! The next time I heard of them, was when I asked my older sister if she had problems with instability, or vertigo, and she spoke of the manipulation, & repositioning, with a Physiotherapist, who was qualified in this treatment. I will be speaking to my doctor on Wednesday, and going through the options that are available, within a sensible area, accessible to me!

I know the treatment is available in WA, but I'm not ready for a trip over there, at this time; but if it is available in Adelaide, anda reasonable cost, I will think about it, carefully! The other option I have, is to wait and see, if it will stop happening, as easily as it began! More importantly, I have learnt how to manage this condition, so that now I rarely get the sensation of the spinning within my brain, so I am now having far less incidencess of instability, on standing, so I now also have a much reduced risk of falling, due to the instability!
DH has just headed of to bed, but as I didn't wake until 11:30 this morning, I am not yet ready to go to sleep yet, so I will watch some tv, catchup abit on here, and do a bit more work on Miss 11's jacket. Once I have made another jumper, or cardigan, for the 4 younger grandies, I will not be making any more docking articles, unless specifically requested, by the specific person! There are many other things that I want to make now, and I am sure everyone will understand!????

I am now going to do some catch up on here! So I hope you all have a wonderful day, despite your Wintery weather!

Welcolm to *MONDAY*; as I get closer to bidding Monday farwell, and hopefully going almost immediately to sleep!

???????? Yes, unfortunately I do know that this goal is not usually a successful goal for me, but I can alway maintain the hope of it eventually happening! ???????????? xoxoxo

ps:- Sorry about the Novel! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I agree with you Pealark, I sometimes get on a train from home to London and every single person is gazing at their phone or talking on it. I remember back in the day that regular commuters would talk to each other, some would always opt out of course but it made the journey and start or end of the day relaxing and 'smiley'. However, I think this is just a phase in the development of the human race and it will pass in time. Let's hope so anyway!!


The rides from Toronto on the government train were always very quiet and most people slept/snoozed. The ride into Toronto was always more animated.
The VIA train (the more expensive train) was animated both ways. I helps when you have the trolley going up and down the aisles delivering coffee, tea, drinks and light snacks.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, lots of rain overnight. Had a fantastic time yesterday but will have to tell you about it later a it's KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Happy Monday.
Have fun with the KnitWits.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:29 am EST and -6'C (21'F). The temperature will be rising quickly to positive over the next couple of hours. The soft snow that is falling will turn into freezing drizzle or freezing rain.
> On Saturday we had so much rain, the basement river appeared just like spring. All the ditches overflowed and the rivers looked like spring. Then it froze. I went to the LYS while it rained and made it home before it froze. There weren't many at the LYS but there was a thrumming class in the back and only one person cancelled.
> Yesterday, the entire province was woke at 7:30 am when the province used the emergency message system to send a message to all cell phones and computers, that there was a problem at the Pickering Nuclear plant and to ready our emergency plans. There was some panic and a ton of messages all on social media. Then 1-1/2 hours later, they said it was all a mistake. A training exercise was going on and someone mistook a training scenario for the real thing. Now an investigation is going on.
> We have plumbing problems. The flushing mechanism on our downstairs toilet broke, so now we have the backcountry method of flushing. The hookup on this toilet is unusual so we are having problems finding the piece to fix it. It has a square hole in the toilet tank and most flush handles have a round piece for attaching to the tank (Square hole, round peg!!)
> My LYS project is flying along the needles. All of us who are working on it are surprised how quickly they are progressing.


That's looking really lovely - the shawl that is, not so much the toilet!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yay about the documents. Great that you could get them back.
> Sorry about the square. Could you use a different yarn.


Well, I wanted the whole afghan in the same baby cashmerino so probably not. I'll soldier on and see what happens!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The rides from Toronto on the government train were always very quiet and most people slept/snoozed. The ride into Toronto was always more animated.
> The VIA train (the more expensive train) was animated both ways. I helps when you have the trolley going up and down the aisles delivering coffee, tea, drinks and light snacks.


That would definitely explain the difference between the 3 train journeys! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Freezing rain on the highway now. Yuck.


Oh dear friend, please take the best possible care!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> And here is me, being hold my entire childhood, that I was clumsy because I grew more than 1.27cm at a time! I think my head had contact with any open cupboard, in mum's kitchen, that was over . I think I had hit 175.2cm, by age 13, and 182.3cm (5'11.75") by 16! Sorry about the cms, but I find them easier to work with; and abit quicker to write! ????????????????


167.6 cm (5'5") by 10. I stayed there while everyone caught up and passed me. I felt awkward when I was heads over all my classmates.
My niece is 180cm (6'). She has finally bloomed into a graceful adult after being an awkward teen. It helps that her fiance is taller than herself.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh dear friend, please take the best possible care!! xxxx


I fully agree June! Mav, please take care on your trip into work, this morning! xoxoxo
Good morning June, what is your weather, and day, going to present today? I hope you have a wonderful day!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> :sm24: I'd still have to find something to wear in Vietnam, can't wander about in the altogether!! Xxxx


Besides the pajamas?
Do you have any scarves that can be sewn together to make a top?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I will probably now find that with the air con, they're TOO cool!! xxxx


You can always add a blanket. You can't strip too far.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, and evening all. I'm home safe and sound. I called to see Albert but I had no flowers. Just talked to him in my mind and then came home. No shopping etc. That's cos it's Sunday jinx....
> 
> It feels nice to be in contact with my phone. Seriously it was a bit of a nark but I really only worry I break down and haven't got my phone. I'm thinking of putting in on the end of a cord and wrapping it through my sleeves on my coat. My mam always did that with my mitts. They were attached to bothe sides of elastic and threaded through one sleeve, over the back (inside) then through the other sleeve so as I wouldn't lose them. Did any of you do that or is it a northern thing? I think it's still done actually.
> 
> Might not get to Stephens this week, the snow may come on Wednesday and he's scuba diving on Sunday so I may have a week off. I was reading my book last night and put the ligh out just after 9.pm . I didn't wake until 10ish this morning. Did I take some stick for sleeping so long, it's usually me says when the family don't get out of bed. Well I don't know if I'll sleep tonight but I had a good one last night. I was at where I used to work and Albert was with me but we had words. Didn't like that much....


You need an arm band for your cell phone.
https://www.amazon.ca/Phone-Armband-Sleeve-Running-Exercise/dp/B074XB3T5Q/ref=asc_df_B074XB3T5Q/?tag=googleshopc0c-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292968384123&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2913846022850937980&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1002393&hvtargid=pla-492478780774&psc=1


----------



## nitz8catz

Apparently people are having problems getting into their cars with all the ice. So I am going to sign off and see if I can get into mine.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on completing the shawl.
> Are you doing the whole duck family.


Will probably end up doing them all eventually. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> 167.6 cm (5'5") by 10. I stayed there while everyone caught up and passed me. I felt awkward when I was heads over all my classmates.
> My niece is 180cm (6'). She has finally bloomed into a graceful adult after being an awkward teen. It helps that her fiance is taller than herself.


It definitely does make a difference when one's partner is as tall as, or slightly taller, than oneself is. It seems to take the people of this town, to accept & understand the situation, when the female is taller than the male! I think when DH and I, met and began going out together. Goodness, the comments people, mostly strangers, made were mainly very derogatory, or just downright disgusting! We actually stopped going to some places, because of that; and one of the worst comments came from his youngerister; I don't talk muchto her, or her husband, unless I really have too! Thankfully they do not live very close to us! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Will probably end up doing them all eventually. xx


Will you post a photo, when they are all finished?????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:29 am EST and -6'C (21'F). The temperature will be rising quickly to positive over the next couple of hours. The soft snow that is falling will turn into a freezing drizzle or freezing rain.
> On Saturday we had so much rain, the basement river appeared just like spring. All the ditches overflowed and the rivers looked like spring. Then it froze. I went to the LYS while it rained and made it home before it froze. There weren't many at the LYS but there was a thrumming class in the back and only one person cancelled.
> Yesterday, the entire province was woke at 7:30 am when the province used the emergency message system to send a message to all cell phones and computers, that there was a problem at the Pickering Nuclear plant and to ready our emergency plans. There was some panic and a ton of messages all on social media. Then 1-1/2 hours later, they said it was all a mistake. A training exercise was going on and someone mistook a training scenario for the real thing. Now an investigation is going on.
> We have plumbing problems. The flushing mechanism on our downstairs toilet broke, so now we have the backcountry method of flushing. The hookup on this toilet is unusual so we are having problems finding the piece to fix it. It has a square hole in the toilet tank and most flush handles have a round piece for attaching to the tank (Square hole, round peg!!)
> My LYS project is flying along the needles. All of us who are working on it are surprised how quickly they are progressing.





London Girl said:


> That's looking really lovely - the shawl that is, not so much the toilet!!! xxxx


????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, after breaking 2 needles and using some unladylike language, I finally got my machine running smoothly again and finished my pjs!!


O0000hhh ...... they are lovely, thank you very much for the great idea! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, and evening all. I'm home safe and sound. I called to see Albert but I had no flowers. Just talked to him in my mind and then came home. No shopping etc. That's cos it's Sunday jinx....
> 
> It feels nice to be in contact with my phone. Seriously it was a bit of a nark but I really only worry I break down and haven't got my phone. I'm thinking of putting in on the end of a cord and wrapping it through my sleeves on my coat. My mam always did that with my mitts. They were attached to bothe sides of elastic and threaded through one sleeve, over the back (inside) then through the other sleeve so as I wouldn't lose them. Did any of you do that or is it a northern thing? I think it's still done actually.
> 
> Might not get to Stephens this week, the snow may come on Wednesday and he's scuba diving on Sunday so I may have a week off. I was reading my book last night and put the ligh out just after 9.pm . I didn't wake until 10ish this morning. Did I take some stick for sleeping so long, it's usually me says when the family don't get out of bed. Well I don't know if I'll sleep tonight but I had a good one last night. I was at where I used to work and Albert was with me but we had words. Didn't like that much....


Susan, gloves on a cord, and thread through the sleeves, is done in Australia also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I don't remember my mum doing that with mitts but I know I used to do it for my DD, much to her disgust, she used to take them off when I wasn't looking and stuff them up her sleeve so her mates couldn't see the cord. She still managed to lose a pair per week on average!! :sm23:


Yep, I actually think that kids have always been able to lose things that have been given some type of treatment, he help them not get lost! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well I have now caught with the current postings, so I am going to sign off now, and do a bit more knitting, & then head off to bed. Goodnight all, have a wonderful day! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> 167.6 cm (5'5") by 10. I stayed there while everyone caught up and passed me. I felt awkward when I was heads over all my classmates.
> My niece is 180cm (6'). She has finally bloomed into a graceful adult after being an awkward teen. It helps that her fiance is taller than herself.


5' 5" is a good height, swap??!! ????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I fully agree June! Mav, please take care on your trip into work, this morning! xoxoxo
> Good morning June, what is your weather, and day, going to present today? I hope you have a wonderful day!???????? xoxoxo


Hi Judi, just got back from my walk, only 35 minutes but I walk quite fast, hope it's doing me good!! In a minute, I shall get my knitting out, not much more lined up for today, hope you get some sleep quite soon!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Besides the pajamas?
> Do you have any scarves that can be sewn together to make a top?


I tried that once but the scarves I used had a very loose weave and the seams fell apart! :sm12: I do have lots of summer stuff I can take or I might leave it all here and stock up on my holiday!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It definitely does make a difference when one's partner is as tall as, or slightly taller, than oneself is. It seems to take the people of this town, to accept & understand the situation, when the female is taller than the male! I think when DH and I, met and began going out together. Goodness, the comments people, mostly strangers, made were mainly very derogatory, or just downright disgusting! We actually stopped going to some places, because of that; and one of the worst comments came from his youngerister; I don't talk muchto her, or her husband, unless I really have too! Thankfully they do not live very close to us! ????????????xoxoxo


What's the matter with people? Did they think you were unaware of your height difference. You sound like you have a great partnership so raspberries to those cold ignorant people!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> O0000hhh ...... they are lovely, thank you very much for the great idea! ???????????? xoxoxo


Thank you, they are very comfortable but modest!!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:29 am EST and -6'C (21'F). The temperature will be rising quickly to positive over the next couple of hours. The soft snow that is falling will turn into freezing drizzle or freezing rain.
> On Saturday we had so much rain, the basement river appeared just like spring. All the ditches overflowed and the rivers looked like spring. Then it froze. I went to the LYS while it rained and made it home before it froze. There weren't many at the LYS but there was a thrumming class in the back and only one person cancelled.
> Yesterday, the entire province was woke at 7:30 am when the province used the emergency message system to send a message to all cell phones and computers, that there was a problem at the Pickering Nuclear plant and to ready our emergency plans. There was some panic and a ton of messages all on social media. Then 1-1/2 hours later, they said it was all a mistake. A training exercise was going on and someone mistook a training scenario for the real thing. Now an investigation is going on.
> We have plumbing problems. The flushing mechanism on our downstairs toilet broke, so now we have the backcountry method of flushing. The hookup on this toilet is unusual so we are having problems finding the piece to fix it. It has a square hole in the toilet tank and most flush handles have a round piece for attaching to the tank (Square hole, round peg!!)
> My LYS project is flying along the needles. All of us who are working on it are surprised how quickly they are progressing.


Sorry about the toilet problems. I hope you can get it resolved quickly. Your project is looking great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Freezing rain on the highway now. Yuck.


Be safe. We have about 3-4 inches of snow here this morning with freezing weather expected. The cars driving on our street seem to be doing okay. Mr. Ric has a doctor appointment this afternoon. Hopefully all will go well for him to get there and back safely. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Be safe. We have about 3-4 inches of snow here this morning with freezing weather expected. The cars driving on our street seem to be doing okay. Mr. Ric has a doctor appointment this afternoon. Hopefully all will go well for him to get there and back safely. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


You too love, hope Mr Ric's appointment goes well and his journey there and back keeps him safe!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You too love, hope Mr Ric's appointment goes well and his journey there and back keeps him safe!! xxxx


Thank you. Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

The tops of Harold's old socks are about 6 or 8 inches of elastic. I cut that off and used it to hold my phone when my clothing does not have pockets. Same idea as yours. 


nitz8catz said:


> You need an arm band for your cell phone.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Phone-Armband-Sleeve-Running-Exercise/dp/B074XB3T5Q/ref=asc_df_B074XB3T5Q/?tag=googleshopc0c-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292968384123&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2913846022850937980&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1002393&hvtargid=pla-492478780774&psc=1


----------



## jinx

Have you searched online for the brand of toilet rather than the replacement part needed?



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:29 am EST and -6'C (21'F). The temperature will be rising quickly to positive over the next couple of hours. The soft snow that is falling will turn into freezing drizzle or freezing rain.
> On Saturday we had so much rain, the basement river appeared just like spring. All the ditches overflowed and the rivers looked like spring. Then it froze. I went to the LYS while it rained and made it home before it froze. There weren't many at the LYS but there was a thrumming class in the back and only one person cancelled.
> Yesterday, the entire province was woke at 7:30 am when the province used the emergency message system to send a message to all cell phones and computers, that there was a problem at the Pickering Nuclear plant and to ready our emergency plans. There was some panic and a ton of messages all on social media. Then 1-1/2 hours later, they said it was all a mistake. A training exercise was going on and someone mistook a training scenario for the real thing. Now an investigation is going on.
> We have plumbing problems. The flushing mechanism on our downstairs toilet broke, so now we have the backcountry method of flushing. The hookup on this toilet is unusual so we are having problems finding the piece to fix it. It has a square hole in the toilet tank and most flush handles have a round piece for attaching to the tank (Square hole, round peg!!)
> My LYS project is flying along the needles. All of us who are working on it are surprised how quickly they are progressing.


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> How many times have you had it done, Bec? I have heard of these Chrystals, when I researched BPPV, when the World Rotation began, when I wasn't moving! The next time I heard of them, was when I asked my older sister if she had problems with instability, or vertigo, and she spoke of the manipulation, & repositioning, with a Physiotherapist, who was qualified in this treatment. I will be speaking to my doctor on Wednesday, and going through the options that are available, within a sensible area, accessible to me!
> 
> I know the treatment is available in WA, but I'm not ready for a trip over there, at this time; but if it is available in Adelaide, anda reasonable cost, I will think about it, carefully! The other option I have, is to wait and see, if it will stop happening, as easily as it began! More importantly, I have learnt how to manage this condition, so that now I rarely get the sensation of the spinning within my brain, so I am now having far less incidencess of instability, on standing, so I now also have a much reduced risk of falling, due to the instability!
> DH has just headed of to bed, but as I didn't wake until 11:30 this morning, I am not yet ready to go to sleep yet, so I will watch some tv, catchup abit on here, and do a bit more work on Miss 11's jacket. Once I have made another jumper, or cardigan, for the 4 younger grandies, I will not be making any more docking articles, unless specifically requested, by the specific person! There are many other things that I want to make now, and I am sure everyone will understand!????
> 
> I am now going to do some catch up on here! So I hope you all have a wonderful day, despite your Wintery weather!
> 
> Welcolm to *MONDAY*; as I get closer to bidding Monday farwell, and hopefully going almost immediately to sleep!
> 
> ???????? Yes, unfortunately I do know that this goal is not usually a successful goal for me, but I can alway maintain the hope of it eventually happening! ???????????? xoxoxo
> 
> ps:- Sorry about the Novel! ???????? xoxoxo


Sent you a WhatsApp message


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's windy, cold and raining. In the house is the best place to be. I went to s and b today and started a sleeve on the baby's jacket. Marg didn't go, but I enjoyed it very much. I tend to when Margs not there. Isn't that awful. But she's so silly at times it gets stupid. That's enough said. I love her very much and she's a good, good friend. I'm sure I do her head in as well. 

I have no other news today. Tomorrow I'm hoping that the over 60s are on. I shall probably help again. I don't know if we are having our buffet for Christmas tomorrow. We shall see. Just need to say to yawl.. Love you. I'm going to catchup. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> You need an arm band for your cell phone.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Phone-Armband-Sleeve-Running-Exercise/dp/B074XB3T5Q/ref=asc_df_B074XB3T5Q/?tag=googleshopc0c-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292968384123&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2913846022850937980&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1002393&hvtargid=pla-492478780774&psc=1


Nice of you to think about me hahaha...


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I will probably now find that with the air con, they're TOO cool!! xxxx


You are so talented those look great!


----------



## binkbrice

I just dropped by to say hello still cant get on here through my WiFi so it is through my hot spot which drains my phone battery love you all and wanted to check in and see if Barny has had her knee looked at yet.


----------



## jinx

Morning Barny. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers today. Hoping the surgery is a complete success. XO


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold and sunny Norfolk, but we are promised high winds and rain later, been getting tomorrows dinner ready so all ready to go out there. Finished my shawl yesterday but boy does it need blocking, it's quite long and has all curled up, one day my blocks will come out. Have started a mother duck now just 'cause I can. Have a good Monday. xx


----------



## jinx

Good for you on walking everyday. Even if I was able to I could not walk today. There is so much ice that walking would be very dangerous.



London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, just got back from my walk, only 35 minutes but I walk quite fast, hope it's doing me good!! In a minute, I shall get my knitting out, not much more lined up for today, hope you get some sleep quite soon!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. My world is covered in a sheet of ice and snow. I am staying indoor for the rest of the day. I went out to put garbage in the bin and slipped with every step I took.
Yesterday I made barbecued ribs, sweet potatoes, and baked beans in the pots. The ribs and the potatoes were great. The beans taste the same as if I can opened a can of bush baked beans. Cost a lot more and took more time than the store bought ones. I will not be doing them again.


----------



## jinx

Our grandson was just here. He plowed us out again using our tractor. He did the same thing yesterday. I hope it does not snow again tonight. Harold misses playing around on the tractor so he took it next door to properly clear the neighbors drive. Our neighbor is 78 and rents the other side of her duplex to her daughter, her partner, and 2 teenage grandsons. I could not believe when I saw them clear their half of the drive and left her to shovel her half. 
On grandsons way over he picked up our groceries and delivered them. Our renter also called the water softener was not working. He went over and fixed that. Amazing he can use his phone and wi-fi to reset the softener. Gosh all those years of babysitting are sure paying off. ⛄????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Will you post a photo, when they are all finished?????xoxoxo


OKxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning Barny. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers today. Hoping the surgery is a complete success. XO


Thanks jinx, not sure if my typing will be legible tonight, one eye has a patch and the other can't where my glasses so I am living in a complete blur. Hopefully everything went OK have to go back again tomorrow for a check up then in a fortnight. It will take about 6 weeks for the eye to get back to mornal so just have to wait and hopefully see. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I just dropped by to say hello still cant get on here through my WiFi so it is through my hot spot which drains my phone battery love you all and wanted to check in and see if Barny has had her knee looked at yet.


Hope you can drop in again soon, am now waiting for an appointment with the orthopaedic consultant but he hasn't got any free ones as the moment, but have had my eye done today. Wish you could get back on here. xx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the update. Perhaps by tomorrow things will clear up a bit. Rest now and let him wait on you.????????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks jinx, not sure if my typing will be legible tonight, one eye has a patch and the other can't where my glasses so I am living in a complete blur. Hopefully everything went OK have to go back again tomorrow for a check up then in a fortnight. It will take about 6 weeks for the eye to get back to mornal so just have to wait and hopefully see. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks for the update. Perhaps by tomorrow things will clear up a bit. Rest now and let him wait on you.????????????


Ditto from me, Jacky. Glad you finally were able to get that done. xxxooo ????????️????❣


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> I just dropped by to say hello still cant get on here through my WiFi so it is through my hot spot which drains my phone battery love you all and wanted to check in and see if Barny has had her knee looked at yet.


We stayed near Indianapolis on our way home and I had to use the cellular data and not Wifi so your area is truly a KP drop zone. Wonder when they will get it fixed?

Good to see you posting.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can drop in again soon, am now waiting for an appointment with the orthopaedic consultant but he hasn't got any free ones as the moment, but have had my eye done today. Wish you could get back on here. xx


Hope everything went ok. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope everything went ok. X


Fingers crossed, got to go back tomorrow to wee what the verdict is. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Fingers crossed, got to go back tomorrow to wee what the verdict is. xx


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet Surrey, lots more wind and rain overnight and I think there's more to come. But it is still very mild for January.

Had a busy morning with KnitWIt yesterday sorting out stuff for our craft week end at the end of the month and also getting on with our map.

The quilt fair on Sunday was amazing and I came away with a lot of ideas. Bought a few bits and pieces, mostly for other people but I did endulge myself just a bit. I'll try and post a picture later. 

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. The fair sounds like a great time. Always fun to have a few bits and pieces to remember the event. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet Surrey, lots more wind and rain overnight and I think there's more to come. But it is still very mild for January.
> 
> Had a busy morning with KnitWIt yesterday sorting out stuff for our craft week end at the end of the month and also getting on with our map.
> 
> The quilt fair on Sunday was amazing and I came away with a lot of ideas. Bought a few bits and pieces, mostly for other people but I did endulge myself just a bit. I'll try and post a picture later.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy but dry Norfolk at the moment, but it didn't half rain yesterday afternoon and evening. Back up to the hospital at 12.30 but at least I have taken the patch off so can wear my glasses so one eye is functioning. Wonder how Judi got on, it was her eye day today. Have a good day, good job I can knit one-eyed. xx


----------



## London Girl

Hello honey, so good to see you on here again, miss you loads, are you back or picking us up from elsewhere?!! Lady on here from Indiana the other day, don't know how she managed to connect! Thanks for the flattery but it was very easy and I did use a pattern!!

Hope they are beginning to mend your leg, compression is always what I use when my knee gives me pain, Robert Jones is your man!! Lots of love dear!! xxxxxx

https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-robert-jones-bandage.htm



binkbrice said:


> You are so talented those look great!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good for you on walking everyday. Even if I was able to I could not walk today. There is so much ice that walking would be very dangerous.


I certainly wouldn't go out if it was icy, I am terrified of slipping and breaking a hip!! It's raining quite hard here so I might not make it out there today although we are off to the cinema to see 1917 later so that will be a little walk!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My world is covered in a sheet of ice and snow. I am staying indoor for the rest of the day. I went out to put garbage in the bin and slipped with every step I took.
> Yesterday I made barbecued ribs, sweet potatoes, and baked beans in the pots. The ribs and the potatoes were great. The beans taste the same as if I can opened a can of bush baked beans. Cost a lot more and took more time than the store bought ones. I will not be doing them again.


You don't know if you don't try, I guess, better luck with the next new recipe!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Our grandson was just here. He plowed us out again using our tractor. He did the same thing yesterday. I hope it does not snow again tonight. Harold misses playing around on the tractor so he took it next door to properly clear the neighbors drive. Our neighbor is 78 and rents the other side of her duplex to her daughter, her partner, and 2 teenage grandsons. I could not believe when I saw them clear their half of the drive and left her to shovel her half.
> On grandsons way over he picked up our groceries and delivered them. Our renter also called the water softener was not working. He went over and fixed that. Amazing he can use his phone and wi-fi to reset the softener. Gosh all those years of babysitting are sure paying off. ⛄????????


Aren't they just!! I couldn't be happier for you that you have so much help and support, you sure did something right girl!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks jinx, not sure if my typing will be legible tonight, one eye has a patch and the other can't where my glasses so I am living in a complete blur. Hopefully everything went OK have to go back again tomorrow for a check up then in a fortnight. It will take about 6 weeks for the eye to get back to mornal so just have to wait and hopefully see. xx


Oh lovey, so sorry I didn't wish you luck yesterday, I left it too late but I was there with you! I really hope this is the beginning of the end of your health troubles and that a little miracle was performed yesterday!! Big hugs to you! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


....and from me!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

It is great to have this grandson back near us again. He was not much help when he was in Saudi Arabia. Now he is in college finishing his degree and working full time. Still finds time to lend us a hand. He was forced to grow up way to fast, but the results of his upbringing is outstanding.



London Girl said:


> Aren't they just!! I couldn't be happier for you that you have so much help and support, you sure did something right girl!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a damp and soggy London! Off to see the film 1917 later, not keen on war films but this one has had rave reviews and is shot in real time, ie the film is two hours long and that is the period of time it covers, should be interesting as there was no cutting and editing, each scene was shot in one long uninterrupted sequence. We shall see!

Here's hoping that all our 'wounded soldiers' are on the mend now, Jacky, Judi and Lisa!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -3'C (21'F). Snow/rain/freezing rain again today.
Yesterday wasn't too bad for driving after I got all the ice off my car and was able to get the door open. I also had some choice words when I went to the gas station and couldn't get the cover over the filler open because of the ice on the car.
My fit watch recorded that I was sleeping during lunch. I wasn't. After I ate my lunch I sat and played a jigsaw. I guess I don't move much when I do the puzzles!
I'm almost done the next section on my LYS KAL shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a damp and soggy London! Off to see the film 1917 later, not keen on war films but this one has had rave reviews and is shot in real time, ie the film is two hours long and that is the period of time it covers, should be interesting as there was no cutting and editing, each scene was shot in one long uninterrupted sequence. We shall see!
> 
> Here's hoping that all our 'wounded soldiers' are on the mend now, Jacky, Judi and Lisa!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That film has received good reviews over here too.
Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It is great to have this grandson back near us again. He was not much help when he was in Saudi Arabia. Now he is in college finishing his degree and working full time. Still finds time to lend us a hand. He was forced to grow up way to fast, but the results of his upbringing is outstanding.


That's great that he is nearby.
What is he studying?


----------



## jinx

Good morning. That is funny that you sleep on your lunch. You shared a good point to keep car filled with fuel in case the flap gets iced shut. I am so thankful to be able to keep the car in the garage. I have not gone any where in a month, but at least the car is clean and ready to go if I decide to go some place.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -3'C (21'F). Snow/rain/freezing rain again today.
> Yesterday wasn't too bad for driving after I got all the ice off my car and was able to get the door open. I also had some choice words when I went to the gas station and couldn't get the cover over the filler open because of the ice on the car.
> My fit watch recorded that I was sleeping during lunch. I wasn't. After I ate my lunch I sat and played a jigsaw. I guess I don't move much when I do the puzzles!
> I'm almost done the next section on my LYS KAL shawl.


----------



## jinx

I do not remember the exact name of his degree. He has changed his major a few times and now I do not know what the end result will be. This is his last semester. Then he talks of going on for an advanced degree.


nitz8catz said:


> That's great that he is nearby.
> What is he studying?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That film has received good reviews over here too.
> Enjoy.


Good morning Nitzy, hope your journey to work is not too horrible. We very seldom get anything like weather that down here in the south of England, thank goodness!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, just got back from my walk, only 35 minutes but I walk quite fast, hope it's doing me good!! In a minute, I shall get my knitting out, not much more lined up for today, hope you get some sleep quite soon!! Xxxx


Thanks June, I finally got to sleep at 0730 this morning, then only slept for 2 hours, but had another 4 hours later on. We are heading off to Adelaide at about 0530 tomorrow, for an 0930 appointment about my Cateracts, I hope they say the next time is to have it replaced. 
I am going to shout watching a Series called "Ancient Aliens", on Netflix, it sounds quite interesting; The only trouble is, it only has the second Series available, so I am missing out on the entire first Series. Oh well, I might be on Later, but it will depend on how interesting this show is!
Catch you later, have a good day! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I certainly wouldn't go out if it was icy, I am terrified of slipping and breaking a hip!! It's raining quite hard here so I might not make it out there today although we are off to the cinema to see 1917 later so that will be a little walk!! xxxx


That's why I have slip on cleats for my boots. I don't want to go down either. I just have to take them off before I walk on the decorative concrete at work. Yesterday there was close to an inch of salt in multiple colours on the walkways and cones around the patches of ice that wouldn't melt.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hello honey, so good to see you on here again, miss you loads, are you back or picking us up from elsewhere?!! Lady on here from Indiana the other day, don't know how she managed to connect! Thanks for the flattery but it was very easy and I did use a pattern!!
> 
> Hope they are beginning to mend your leg, compression is always what I use when my knee gives me pain, Robert Jones is your man!! Lots of love dear!! xxxxxx
> 
> https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-robert-jones-bandage.htm


A couple of people are getting on using a VPN app. It changes their IP to make them look like they are in another part of the country. Then they can get on.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Good for you on walking everyday. Even if I was able to I could not walk today. There is so much ice that walking would be very dangerous.


There is a group that walks in the Cobourg mall before it opens. Unfortunately they don't open early enough for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I just dropped by to say hello still cant get on here through my WiFi so it is through my hot spot which drains my phone battery love you all and wanted to check in and see if Barny has had her knee looked at yet.


It's good to see you on here. Hopefully you can get on more often.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Nice of you to think about me hahaha...


Always. <xo>


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's windy, cold and raining. In the house is the best place to be. I went to s and b today and started a sleeve on the baby's jacket. Marg didn't go, but I enjoyed it very much. I tend to when Margs not there. Isn't that awful. But she's so silly at times it gets stupid. That's enough said. I love her very much and she's a good, good friend. I'm sure I do her head in as well.
> 
> I have no other news today. Tomorrow I'm hoping that the over 60s are on. I shall probably help again. I don't know if we are having our buffet for Christmas tomorrow. We shall see. Just need to say to yawl.. Love you. I'm going to catchup. Xxx


Isn't it late for Christmas buffet?
They finally took the decorations down at work. Orthodox Christmas is over now too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Have you searched online for the brand of toilet rather than the replacement part needed?


It was a no-name from Home Depot. The last plumber put it in because we have very limited space in that bathroom. I've talked about replacing the cabinet with a pedestal sink. Then we'd have more room for the toilet. The discussions continue....


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The tops of Harold's old socks are about 6 or 8 inches of elastic. I cut that off and used it to hold my phone when my clothing does not have pockets. Same idea as yours.


That's an even better idea.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Be safe. We have about 3-4 inches of snow here this morning with freezing weather expected. The cars driving on our street seem to be doing okay. Mr. Ric has a doctor appointment this afternoon. Hopefully all will go well for him to get there and back safely. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Stay safe. I know that your coast is not as accustomed to the snow as this side of the country.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about the toilet problems. I hope you can get it resolved quickly. Your project is looking great! xxxooo


Thank you. This one is going quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum is wandering around downstairs and turning lights on and off. I'm going to sign off and head to work and she'll probably get a coffee and go back upstairs.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Mall walkers use to be very popular around here. At first they walked during business hours. However, they made things difficult for regular customers as they clogged the walkways at times. Then they tore down the malls. So the walkers took to walking through Walmart super stores. I could not believe the walkers. They wanted to keep their pace and walk 2, 3, or 4 abreast. Regular customers were inconvenienced almost pushed aside to say the least. It did not take long and the walkers were not walking in Walmart. Walking before malls open is a good thing.


nitz8catz said:


> There is a group that walks in the Cobourg mall before it opens. Unfortunately they don't open early enough for me.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mall walkers use to be very popular around here. At first they walked during business hours. However, they made things difficult for regular customers as they clogged the walkways at times. Then they tore down the malls. So the walkers took to walking through Walmart super stores. I could not believe the walkers. They wanted to keep their pace and walk 2, 3, or 4 abreast. Regular customers were inconvenienced almost pushed aside to say the least. It did not take long and the walkers were not walking in Walmart. Walking before malls open is a good thing.


I bet Walmart's didn't take too kindly to that, the walkers probably weren't buying!! It's a shame they spoiled mall walking because that is a great idea when it's quiet, I speak from experience as I have just been out for my street walk and it started to rain quite hard, not fun, couldn't see out of my rain-spattered spex!!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh lovey, so sorry I didn't wish you luck yesterday, I left it too late but I was there with you! I really hope this is the beginning of the end of your health troubles and that a little miracle was performed yesterday!! Big hugs to you! xxxxxx


Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning Nitzy, hope your journey to work is not too horrible. We very seldom get anything like weather that down here in the south of England, thank goodness!! xxxx


I hope so, too, Mav. We've got more snow this morning and very icy conditions. Daytime temps aren't supposed to go above freezing today, so will be staying in. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Stay safe. I know that your coast is not as accustomed to the snow as this side of the country.


Absolutely right. We usually have rain and the snow stays in the mountains and to the eastern side of the state. We've got cold weather here that has moved in from the Frazer River Canyon in Canada. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, same here, haven't had one this year!!! xxxx


Nor I. I haven't been able to work out why not.


----------



## grandma susan

The weather outside is raining and very cold and dark. I've been to the over 60's today and won....$52.. Pkt of orange creams....large after eights......and a pkt of chocolate buttons. My tums been a bit off today so I must have been 
Lucky. It's been bedlam this afternoon. We've managed ok but there's some things we'll have to change over. I have a feeling Sheila won't run it as she's not well enough. And there's only a dozen of us so the numbers are low. In my heart I think we should pack in, but I really really don't want to. So I'll help out as long as she stays. There's another couple of ladies quite happy, to make the tea for example, wash the dishes, do the raffle. We should manage, the truth is she had he 3 yr old Gd there and nobody can concentrate . Such a lovely kid, but no good at the bingo. She's bored senseless and it's not fair on us old buggers or the toddler. So it lives to fight another day!

There's been no news from Margaret yet, so the baby is due tomorrow. My fiend and her husband save me some sudokus out of their newspaper and I'm always greatful for them. Today he gave me them and said there was something amongst them but not to open them til I got home. So I did...inside was a new sudoku book for me. How lovely???? I'm going to ring them a little later and thank them. They really don't have a lot of money and it's a lovely thing to do.

Well that's all for tonight. I'll catch up love yawl....xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks jinx, not sure if my typing will be legible tonight, one eye has a patch and the other can't where my glasses so I am living in a complete blur. Hopefully everything went OK have to go back again tomorrow for a check up then in a fortnight. It will take about 6 weeks for the eye to get back to mornal so just have to wait and hopefully see. xx


Didn't realise it was getting done today. Hope all is ok.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Isn't it late for Christmas buffet?
> They finally took the decorations down at work. Orthodox Christmas is over now too.


Doesn't look like we are getting it next week either haha. Could maybe have it Easter time? Hahahah. I don't home much hope for it. I don't want anything to do with the money side of it. I'm retired from all accounting, but the Sheila that runs it is just hopeless. Imagine the scene.....there's 3 empty (washed) margarine tubs. She puts the tote in one, the bingo money in another and the subs in another...BUT SHE MIXES THEM ALL UP... She borrows this from that and nobody knows what money is what...nope can't work like that. I've been working with money all my life and I like it to balance. It's like having a hole in your knitting...you couldn't leave it could you.


----------



## jinx

Lucky you all the winnings at over 60's and a new sudoku book. I just ordered two crossword puzzle books from Amazon. I have been without books for quite some time. I did not realize I could order them from Amazon. I cannot figure out how they can pay the postage on all the small orders (under $10.00) that I make.


grandma susan said:


> The weather outside is raining and very cold and dark. I've been to the over 60's today and won....$52.. Pkt of orange creams....large after eights......and a pkt of chocolate buttons. My tums been a bit off today so I must have been
> Lucky. It's been bedlam this afternoon. We've managed ok but there's some things we'll have to change over. I have a feeling Sheila won't run it as she's not well enough. And there's only a dozen of us so the numbers are low. In my heart I think we should pack in, but I really really don't want to. So I'll help out as long as she stays. There's another couple of ladies quite happy, to make the tea for example, wash the dishes, do the raffle. We should manage, the truth is she had he 3 yr old Gd there and nobody can concentrate . Such a lovely kid, but no good at the bingo. She's bored senseless and it's not fair on us old buggers or the toddler. So it lives to fight another day!
> 
> There's been no news from Margaret yet, so the baby is due tomorrow. My fiend and her husband save me some sudokus out of their newspaper and I'm always greatful for them. Today he gave me them and said there was something amongst them but not to open them til I got home. So I did...inside was a new sudoku book for me. How lovely???? I'm going to ring them a little later and thank them. They really don't have a lot of money and it's a lovely thing to do.
> 
> Well that's all for tonight. I'll catch up love yawl....xx


----------



## jinx

I am like you. I remember the time my bank statement and I were $0.01 off. I worked on finding my error for a long time. I finally found the banks error. A check was written for $69.01 and they had deducted $69.00. 


grandma susan said:


> Doesn't look like we are getting it next week either haha. Could maybe have it Easter time? Hahahah. I don't home much hope for it. I don't want anything to do with the money side of it. I'm retired from all accounting, but the Sheila that runs it is just hopeless. Imagine the scene.....there's 3 empty (washed) margarine tubs. She puts the tote in one, the bingo money in another and the subs in another...BUT SHE MIXES THEM ALL UP... She borrows this from that and nobody knows what money is what...nope can't work like that. I've been working with money all my life and I like it to balance. It's like having a hole in your knitting...you couldn't leave it could you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Didn't realise it was getting done today. Hope all is ok.


So far so good, back there today and doctor seemed pleased with it so far. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> So far so good, back there today and doctor seemed pleased with it so far. xx


Sounds good xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So far so good, back there today and doctor seemed pleased with it so far. xx


Good news! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

That is good news. Hope everything continues to improve.


Barn-dweller said:


> So far so good, back there today and doctor seemed pleased with it so far. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening! 8/10 for the film 1917! It was quite gory in places but only as a valid part of the story. It is based in part on an account given to director, Sam Mendes by his grandfather but I suspect it was several different incidents woven into one story. One to look out for, I think! I had trouble with continuity again, this lance corporal is washed down a river for what looked like a few miles, including going over a waterfall but a short time later, he hands over a letter to a commanding officer which appeared to be perfectly dry!! Did they have completely waterproof packets back in 1917??!!!

Enjoy your evening, one and all, I'll see you in the morning!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Afternoon from my little corner of the world. It is a gray gloomy day today. Days like today make me ache all over. No matter, just ignore it and go on with life.
I just put a carrot cake in the instant pot. The batter tastes great. I used a new hand mixer. The first time I used the mixed it threw batter out the bowl. Today I used a bowl that was much larger than needed. It still threw sugar, butter, and flour out the bowl. I am going to replace it. I am looking for one that truly has a slow speed.
Now I will be making lasagna in the other pot. Harold is off to the hospital for tests. I feel sorry for him as he gets so stressed and the tests are not painful of intrusive. I tried to reassure him but he still looked stressed. Oh well, just do it and get on with life.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Afternoon from my little corner of the world. It is a gray gloomy day today. Days like today make me ache all over. No matter, just ignore it and go on with life.
> I just put a carrot cake in the instant pot. The batter tastes great. I used a new hand mixer. The first time I used the mixed it threw batter out the bowl. Today I used a bowl that was much larger than needed. It still threw sugar, butter, and flour out the bowl. I am going to replace it. I am looking for one that truly has a slow speed.
> Now I will be making lasagna in the other pot. Harold is off to the hospital for tests. I feel sorry for him as he gets so stressed and the tests are not painful of intrusive. I tried to reassure him but he still looked stressed. Oh well, just do it and get on with life.


Evening from here, it's 9.30. Sounds like you've been having fun chucking food around the kitchen :sm23: It's amazing how many people get stressed up for simple tests. I am unusual as my blood pressure drops when I go to hospital whereas most people's goes up. I'm sure he'll be fine and hungry when he gets home. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, I lost you all! I haven’t been on KP for ages, lots of boring reasons but hopefully I can join you all again. Things are much the same here, saw the most senior orthopaedic consultant & he turned round to my DD & said I had a bad back.my spine is an obsolete mess. He offered to do an operation on my spine but after discussing it with him I said no thank you. It sounded horrific & would have meant 3 separate ops, all major during a 3 week period. With my record of recovering from ops I am so glad I turned it down. I think he was too.
My family are ok, Kaz has moved into a flat about 10 mins walk & they seem to be very happy. The boys are really being naughty with her at the moment, they miss us I know. It’s very strange to have our house to ourselves again. Bill is missing the kids, although he would deny that, I will try to catch up. Good to talk to you all again. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I lost you all! I haven't been on KP for ages, lots of boring reasons but hopefully I can join you all again. Things are much the same here, saw the most senior orthopaedic consultant & he turned round to my DD & said I had a bad back.my spine is an obsolete mess. He offered to do an operation on my spine but after discussing it with him I said no thank you. It sounded horrific & would have meant 3 separate ops, all major during a 3 week period. With my record of recovering from ops I am so glad I turned it down. I think he was too.
> My family are ok, Kaz has moved into a flat about 10 mins walk & they seem to be very happy. The boys are really being naughty with her at the moment, they miss us I know. It's very strange to have our house to ourselves again. Bill is missing the kids, although he would deny that, I will try to catch up. Good to talk to you all again. Xx


Hi Chris, good to have you back. Shame there isn't an easier solution to you back but 3 ops in three weeks does sound a bit much. Look forward to seeing more of you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, cold Norfolk, off to knit and natter shortly then home dinner and knitting. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I lost you all! I haven't been on KP for ages, lots of boring reasons but hopefully I can join you all again. Things are much the same here, saw the most senior orthopaedic consultant & he turned round to my DD & said I had a bad back.my spine is an obsolete mess. He offered to do an operation on my spine but after discussing it with him I said no thank you. It sounded horrific & would have meant 3 separate ops, all major during a 3 week period. With my record of recovering from ops I am so glad I turned it down. I think he was too.
> My family are ok, Kaz has moved into a flat about 10 mins walk & they seem to be very happy. The boys are really being naughty with her at the moment, they miss us I know. It's very strange to have our house to ourselves again. Bill is missing the kids, although he would deny that, I will try to catch up. Good to talk to you all again. Xx


Hi Chris, so glad you are back with us. Nice that Kaz has her flat now and I know you and Bill miss the boys but I am sure it will be better for you. I think I would reject 2 ops in 3 weeks. Is there anything else that can be done? Take care and see you back here again soon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a now calm Surrey, we had really high winds and torrential rain yesterday afternoon.

Not going out today as we ended up having fish and chips yesterday and doing the shopping. Also caught up with a friend for coffee, she is an artist and crafter so we had plenty to natter about.

Just going to bed last night and I met a mouse on the stairs (June is now singing a Max Bygrave song!!!!). He was very sweet and let me catch him and put him outside. I am sure it is the same one, not sure when Benji brought this one in and where he had been hiding.

Lots of sorting out for our knitted map and week end away, it's going to be a busy few weeks but I am already planning the thing I want to do for me later in the year.

Happy Birthday to Ric xxxxx

Jacky how are your eyes? 

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I lost you all! I haven't been on KP for ages, lots of boring reasons but hopefully I can join you all again. Things are much the same here, saw the most senior orthopaedic consultant & he turned round to my DD & said I had a bad back.my spine is an obsolete mess. He offered to do an operation on my spine but after discussing it with him I said no thank you. It sounded horrific & would have meant 3 separate ops, all major during a 3 week period. With my record of recovering from ops I am so glad I turned it down. I think he was too.
> My family are ok, Kaz has moved into a flat about 10 mins walk & they seem to be very happy. The boys are really being naughty with her at the moment, they miss us I know. It's very strange to have our house to ourselves again. Bill is missing the kids, although he would deny that, I will try to catch up. Good to talk to you all again. Xx


...and very good to see you here dear, you've been missed!! Glad Kaz is independent again and I'm sure you'll still see lots of the boys, of course they are missing you, you've been the stabilising force in their lives!! Take care and stay in touch, we'll have to have a meet up when this horrible weather improves!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a now calm Surrey, we had really high winds and torrential rain yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Not going out today as we ended up having fish and chips yesterday and doing the shopping. Also caught up with a friend for coffee, she is an artist and crafter so we had plenty to natter about.
> 
> Just going to bed last night and I met a mouse on the stairs (June is now singing a Max Bygrave song!!!!). He was very sweet and let me catch him and put him outside. I am sure it is the same one, not sure when Benji brought this one in and where he had been hiding.
> 
> Lots of sorting out for our knitted map and week end away, it's going to be a busy few weeks but I am already planning the thing I want to do for me later in the year.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Ric xxxxx
> 
> Jacky how are your eyes?
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


You were quite right, "Where? On the stair, right there!" It's a good job you are not the type to freak out when seeing a mouse, you'd be in a home for the bewildered by now!! I can imagine him holding his little paws up and squeaking "Ok lady, it's a fair cop but please don't put me back outside, it's cold!" xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a very cold and very wet London! Lovely to see Chris back today, wasn't it? Happy birthday to dear Mr Ric from me too! I've managed 5 walks in a row this week but I'm not walking in this weather, that's for sure! Going to see a friend later but other than that, the day is my own!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Mum and Stuart are going on a photo outlet with their photography club this morning. Stuart wasn't sure if he would go because there is supposed to be snow TONIGHT. Truthfully, he doesn't like to go anywhere that he hasn't gone before because he gets lost. His new SUV has GPS built in but I don't think he knows how to use it. Mum is taking her GPS. It's a simple one and she knows how to use it. She goes everywhere with it.
I noticed several desks at work that are starting to accumulate garbage. I brought in a spare garbage can from home and lots of my own garbage bags, although I did walk 5 km on Monday going to the garbage can collection point every time that I blew my nose and had a dirty tissue.
New boss has been allowing me and my cubicle neighbour to crochet at our desks at lunch. We haven't tackled knitting yet. I think his mum crocheted and he knows it can be put down easily if the phone rang.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very cold and very wet London! Lovely to see Chris back today, wasn't it? Happy birthday to dear Mr Ric from me too! I've managed 5 walks in a row this week but I'm not walking in this weather, that's for sure! Going to see a friend later but other than that, the day is my own!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


I walked 1.5 km just before lunch yesterday with one of the ladies from work. It was ok until we turned into the wind going east. Oh, and I had to get off the sidewalk on the south side of the property because it was all ice, more than my cleats could handle. I ended up walking on the grass on that part.
Good for you for walking 5 walks in a row. My walk was one in a 100 days. :sm16: 
Have a lovely "me" day and meetup with your friend.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You were quite right, "Where? On the stair, right there!" It's a good job you are not the type to freak out when seeing a mouse, you'd be in a home for the bewildered by now!! I can imagine him holding his little paws up and squeaking "Ok lady, it's a fair cop but please don't put me back outside, it's cold!" xxxx


Our old house was over 150 years old when we lived there. It had mice often, even though we had cats. One mouse even had a nest of babies behind my heating vent. One night I felt something pulling my bedsheets and turned on the light. Yup, I had a baby mouse on my bed, big ears and big eyes and whiskers. I picked him up and put him in a box, listened for the scratching of his mates and collected the whole nest into the box. In the morning, the whole nest went to an abandoned car in the swamp near the house. I figured if they were old enough to explore that they were old enough to leave.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a now calm Surrey, we had really high winds and torrential rain yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Not going out today as we ended up having fish and chips yesterday and doing the shopping. Also caught up with a friend for coffee, she is an artist and crafter so we had plenty to natter about.
> 
> Just going to bed last night and I met a mouse on the stairs (June is now singing a Max Bygrave song!!!!). He was very sweet and let me catch him and put him outside. I am sure it is the same one, not sure when Benji brought this one in and where he had been hiding.
> 
> Lots of sorting out for our knitted map and week end away, it's going to be a busy few weeks but I am already planning the thing I want to do for me later in the year.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Ric xxxxx
> 
> Jacky how are your eyes?
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
I'm glad the mouse cooperated and Bentley didn't try to help you


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cold Norfolk, off to knit and natter shortly then home dinner and knitting. Have a lovely day. xx


Have fun at knit and natter. I was going to ask how your eye was, but if you're off, it must be better.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I lost you all! I haven't been on KP for ages, lots of boring reasons but hopefully I can join you all again. Things are much the same here, saw the most senior orthopaedic consultant & he turned round to my DD & said I had a bad back.my spine is an obsolete mess. He offered to do an operation on my spine but after discussing it with him I said no thank you. It sounded horrific & would have meant 3 separate ops, all major during a 3 week period. With my record of recovering from ops I am so glad I turned it down. I think he was too.
> My family are ok, Kaz has moved into a flat about 10 mins walk & they seem to be very happy. The boys are really being naughty with her at the moment, they miss us I know. It's very strange to have our house to ourselves again. Bill is missing the kids, although he would deny that, I will try to catch up. Good to talk to you all again. Xx


I'm glad that you found us.
Other than operations, were you given any other options?
10 minute walk away is close enough for visits. That's nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening from here, it's 9.30. Sounds like you've been having fun chucking food around the kitchen :sm23: It's amazing how many people get stressed up for simple tests. I am unusual as my blood pressure drops when I go to hospital whereas most people's goes up. I'm sure he'll be fine and hungry when he gets home. xx


You are unusual. Almost everyone I know has high blood pressure when they visit the doctor or hospital. I have normal blood pressure when I visit, but I usually have low blood pressure. Both mum and the nurse at work have measured me as low, but the doctor always gets normal.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Afternoon from my little corner of the world. It is a gray gloomy day today. Days like today make me ache all over. No matter, just ignore it and go on with life.
> I just put a carrot cake in the instant pot. The batter tastes great. I used a new hand mixer. The first time I used the mixed it threw batter out the bowl. Today I used a bowl that was much larger than needed. It still threw sugar, butter, and flour out the bowl. I am going to replace it. I am looking for one that truly has a slow speed.
> Now I will be making lasagna in the other pot. Harold is off to the hospital for tests. I feel sorry for him as he gets so stressed and the tests are not painful of intrusive. I tried to reassure him but he still looked stressed. Oh well, just do it and get on with life.


It sounds like you need a KitchenAid mixmaster. A lot more money, but worth it.
I hope Mr Wonderful got all his tests done without delay.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening! 8/10 for the film 1917! It was quite gory in places but only as a valid part of the story. It is based in part on an account given to director, Sam Mendes by his grandfather but I suspect it was several different incidents woven into one story. One to look out for, I think! I had trouble with continuity again, this lance corporal is washed down a river for what looked like a few miles, including going over a waterfall but a short time later, he hands over a letter to a commanding officer which appeared to be perfectly dry!! Did they have completely waterproof packets back in 1917??!!!
> 
> Enjoy your evening, one and all, I'll see you in the morning!!! xxxx


Some of the continuity gaffs are quite hilarious.
Thanks for your review. That film is in the theatres here now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> So far so good, back there today and doctor seemed pleased with it so far. xx


Great to hear.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Lucky you all the winnings at over 60's and a new sudoku book. I just ordered two crossword puzzle books from Amazon. I have been without books for quite some time. I did not realize I could order them from Amazon. I cannot figure out how they can pay the postage on all the small orders (under $10.00) that I make.


Amazon has their own transportation fleet. I've seen their trucks on the road. I'm sure that helps.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Mum and Stuart are going on a photo outlet with their photography club this morning. Stuart wasn't sure if he would go because there is supposed to be snow TONIGHT. Truthfully, he doesn't like to go anywhere that he hasn't gone before because he gets lost. His new SUV has GPS built in but I don't think he knows how to use it. Mum is taking her GPS. It's a simple one and she knows how to use it. She goes everywhere with it.
> I noticed several desks at work that are starting to accumulate garbage. I brought in a spare garbage can from home and lots of my own garbage bags, although I did walk 5 km on Monday going to the garbage can collection point every time that I blew my nose and had a dirty tissue.
> New boss has been allowing me and my cubicle neighbour to crochet at our desks at lunch. We haven't tackled knitting yet. I think his mum crocheted and he knows it can be put down easily if the phone rang.


What a great way to exercise! Great you are allowed to crochet, I'd be frustrated as I can't but maybe that would encourage me to learn!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Doesn't look like we are getting it next week either haha. Could maybe have it Easter time? Hahahah. I don't home much hope for it. I don't want anything to do with the money side of it. I'm retired from all accounting, but the Sheila that runs it is just hopeless. Imagine the scene.....there's 3 empty (washed) margarine tubs. She puts the tote in one, the bingo money in another and the subs in another...BUT SHE MIXES THEM ALL UP... She borrows this from that and nobody knows what money is what...nope can't work like that. I've been working with money all my life and I like it to balance. It's like having a hole in your knitting...you couldn't leave it could you.


That might explain why you are having Christmas buffet for Easter :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I walked 1.5 km just before lunch yesterday with one of the ladies from work. It was ok until we turned into the wind going east. Oh, and I had to get off the sidewalk on the south side of the property because it was all ice, more than my cleats could handle. I ended up walking on the grass on that part.
> Good for you for walking 5 walks in a row. My walk was one in a 100 days. :sm16:
> Have a lovely "me" day and meetup with your friend.


I really must charge up my smart watch so I can see just how much I'm really moving!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our old house was over 150 years old when we lived there. It had mice often, even though we had cats. One mouse even had a nest of babies behind my heating vent. One night I felt something pulling my bedsheets and turned on the light. Yup, I had a baby mouse on my bed, big ears and big eyes and whiskers. I picked him up and put him in a box, listened for the scratching of his mates and collected the whole nest into the box. In the morning, the whole nest went to an abandoned car in the swamp near the house. I figured if they were old enough to explore that they were old enough to leave.


How lovely of you to take care of them like that, did you have cats back then?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> The weather outside is raining and very cold and dark. I've been to the over 60's today and won....$52.. Pkt of orange creams....large after eights......and a pkt of chocolate buttons. My tums been a bit off today so I must have been
> Lucky. It's been bedlam this afternoon. We've managed ok but there's some things we'll have to change over. I have a feeling Sheila won't run it as she's not well enough. And there's only a dozen of us so the numbers are low. In my heart I think we should pack in, but I really really don't want to. So I'll help out as long as she stays. There's another couple of ladies quite happy, to make the tea for example, wash the dishes, do the raffle. We should manage, the truth is she had he 3 yr old Gd there and nobody can concentrate . Such a lovely kid, but no good at the bingo. She's bored senseless and it's not fair on us old buggers or the toddler. So it lives to fight another day!
> 
> There's been no news from Margaret yet, so the baby is due tomorrow. My fiend and her husband save me some sudokus out of their newspaper and I'm always greatful for them. Today he gave me them and said there was something amongst them but not to open them til I got home. So I did...inside was a new sudoku book for me. How lovely???? I'm going to ring them a little later and thank them. They really don't have a lot of money and it's a lovely thing to do.
> 
> Well that's all for tonight. I'll catch up love yawl....xx


Congratulations on the win for your holiday purse and the sudoku book.
One of our Knit Night ladies brings her 6 week old in and his crying definitely changes the mood of the knitting group. It's nice to see him occasionally to see how he is growing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely right. We usually have rain and the snow stays in the mountains and to the eastern side of the state. We've got cold weather here that has moved in from the Frazer River Canyon in Canada. xxxooo


I hope you and Trish have recovered from the Snowmageddon.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on the win for your holiday purse and the sudoku book.
> One of our Knit Night ladies brings her 6 week old in and his crying definitely changes the mood of the knitting group. It's nice to see him occasionally to see how he is growing.


I'm off now, have a good and safe day and get those bins out, it's Wednesday!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

My battery is running low so I'm going to sign off.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm off now, have a good and safe day and get those bins out, it's Wednesday!! xxxxx


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I really must charge up my smart watch so I can see just how much I'm really moving!! xxxx


I'm having fun with my smart watch.


----------



## nitz8catz

2nd reminder from my battery. Gotta go.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> 2nd reminder from my battery. Gotta go.


One definitely shouldn't push the phone battery too far, I've done that a couple of times, and each of those times, I was without my phone for 3 to 4 days, so now I don't wait for a reminder, I charge it, thenit doesn't get to vindictive! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun at knit and natter. I was going to ask how your eye was, but if you're off, it must be better.


Not better, can't see anything except light out of it and feels as though I've been kicked in the eye. Apparently will take about 6 weeks for my vision to return, but can still knit basic patterns and can natter so no reason to stay home. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you seem to be almost up to par. Enjoy your time out with the knitters. I was going to say out with the girls, but that is not always true.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cold Norfolk, off to knit and natter shortly then home dinner and knitting. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You will have to tag the mice so you know if they are return visitors.????
Happy Wednesday?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a now calm Surrey, we had really high winds and torrential rain yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Not going out today as we ended up having fish and chips yesterday and doing the shopping. Also caught up with a friend for coffee, she is an artist and crafter so we had plenty to natter about.
> 
> Just going to bed last night and I met a mouse on the stairs (June is now singing a Max Bygrave song!!!!). He was very sweet and let me catch him and put him outside. I am sure it is the same one, not sure when Benji brought this one in and where he had been hiding.
> 
> Lots of sorting out for our knitted map and week end away, it's going to be a busy few weeks but I am already planning the thing I want to do for me later in the year.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Ric xxxxx
> 
> Jacky how are your eyes?
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. No reason not to get some exercise inside the house today. Moving furniture or scrubbing floors and ceiling will add up to a good walk.????????



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very cold and very wet London! Lovely to see Chris back today, wasn't it? Happy birthday to dear Mr Ric from me too! I've managed 5 walks in a row this week but I'm not walking in this weather, that's for sure! Going to see a friend later but other than that, the day is my own!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Good for your mom on using her gps and going wherever she wants/ needs to go.
If you are at lunch do you have to answer phones? ????????☎



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Mum and Stuart are going on a photo outlet with their photography club this morning. Stuart wasn't sure if he would go because there is supposed to be snow TONIGHT. Truthfully, he doesn't like to go anywhere that he hasn't gone before because he gets lost. His new SUV has GPS built in but I don't think he knows how to use it. Mum is taking her GPS. It's a simple one and she knows how to use it. She goes everywhere with it.
> I noticed several desks at work that are starting to accumulate garbage. I brought in a spare garbage can from home and lots of my own garbage bags, although I did walk 5 km on Monday going to the garbage can collection point every time that I blew my nose and had a dirty tissue.
> New boss has been allowing me and my cubicle neighbour to crochet at our desks at lunch. We haven't tackled knitting yet. I think his mum crocheted and he knows it can be put down easily if the phone rang.


----------



## Xiang

Hello all my lovely friends, Eddy & I had a trip to Adelaide, and back today, for my Caterat Review. Once we had parked the car, found our way to the Opthalmology Dept, we were booked in, then I waited to be seen by a number of different people, including the Eye Surgeon. It really did feel like I was on a conveyor belt, and between each assessment, we just waited, for the next assessor to call my name, and complet e the next step of the entire process. One thing that had improved from the previous visit, was that we weren't there until the department closed! 
While I was with the reviewing doctor, we discovered that the sight in my R eye has nearly gone, so I am now on a Waiting list for the Replacement Surgery, and I should be notified within the next 3 months, so that isn't too shabby, since it is only just over a month, since my first appointment down there! I was expecting a lot longer!
The next thing to sort out is this vertigo and unsteadiness, and that process begins this morning, So I am on a roll for now, but we shall see how the wheels of progress, within the Operating Theatre Lists go! I just have to be patient, and I will eventually get there! 
Happy Wednesday, enjoy what ever you might be doing! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Mr Wonderful has lower blood pressure at doctors appointments. We had to take our machine in and let the doctor see the recorded results on our machine and to make sure it was calibrated correctly.


nitz8catz said:


> You are unusual. Almost everyone I know has high blood pressure when they visit the doctor or hospital. I have normal blood pressure when I visit, but I usually have low blood pressure. Both mum and the nurse at work have measured me as low, but the doctor always gets normal.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Oh dear feeling like a zombie is not good. I sometimes feel that way before my first cuppa. Hoping your guy is not ill.


I am beginning to wonder what it would be like NOT to feel like a zombie!


----------



## jinx

I gave my kitchen Aid mixer away. I have had this hand mixer for at least 3 years and it is the 2nd and 3rd time I have used it. I really could have much easier creamed the soft butter and the sugar by hand.
Mr. Wonderful and I were fretting as he could not take his meds for 24 hours before the appointment. They neglected to tell us. They would test without the meds then give him the meds and retest. So the appointment was a piece of cake for him. We will be suggesting that with directions about not taking the meds they include that medication will be administer at the test.



nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you need a KitchenAid mixmaster. A lot more money, but worth it.
> I hope Mr Wonderful got all his tests done without delay.


----------



## jinx

You are correct. The other day I saw Amazon deliver to my southern next door neighbor. An hour later Amazon delivered to me and an hour later FedEx delivered to the neighbor to the north. Wouldn't it be wonderful if all these deliveries could be coordinated?


nitz8catz said:


> Amazon has their own transportation fleet. I've seen their trucks on the road. I'm sure that helps.


----------



## jinx

Great attitude. Hope your sight continues to improve and quickly.


Barn-dweller said:


> Not better, can't see anything except light out of it and feels as though I've been kicked in the eye. Apparently will take about 6 weeks for my vision to return, but can still knit basic patterns and can natter so no reason to stay home. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, after breaking 2 needles and using some unladylike language, I finally got my machine running smoothly again and finished my pjs!!


They look much more comfortable. Aren't you the clever one!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, and evening all. I'm home safe and sound. I called to see Albert but I had no flowers. Just talked to him in my mind and then came home. No shopping etc. That's cos it's Sunday jinx....
> 
> It feels nice to be in contact with my phone. Seriously it was a bit of a nark but I really only worry I break down and haven't got my phone. I'm thinking of putting in on the end of a cord and wrapping it through my sleeves on my coat. My mam always did that with my mitts. They were attached to bothe sides of elastic and threaded through one sleeve, over the back (inside) then through the other sleeve so as I wouldn't lose them. Did any of you do that or is it a northern thing? I think it's still done actually.
> 
> Might not get to Stephens this week, the snow may come on Wednesday and he's scuba diving on Sunday so I may have a week off. I was reading my book last night and put the ligh out just after 9.pm . I didn't wake until 10ish this morning. Did I take some stick for sleeping so long, it's usually me says when the family don't get out of bed. Well I don't know if I'll sleep tonight but I had a good one last night. I was at where I used to work and Albert was with me but we had words. Didn't like that much....


I remember gloves on elastic.


----------



## jinx

Glad you got your appointment accomplished. Hoping they can sort out your balance issues. In the next 3 months they will first schedule an appointment or you will have an appointment within 3 months? 


Xiang said:


> Hello all my lovely friends, Eddy & I had a trip to Adelaide, and back today, for my Caterat Review. Once we had parked the car, found our way to the Opthalmology Dept, we were booked in, then I waited to be seen by a number of different people, including the Eye Surgeon. It really did feel like I was on a conveyor belt, and between each assessment, we just waited, for the next assessor to call my name, and complet e the next step of the entire process. One thing that had improved from the previous visit, was that we weren't there until the department closed!
> While I was with the reviewing doctor, we discovered that the sight in my R eye has nearly gone, so I am now on a Waiting list for the Replacement Surgery, and I should be notified within the next 3 months, so that isn't too shabby, since it is only just over a month, since my first appointment down there! I was expecting a lot longer!
> The next thing to sort out is this vertigo and unsteadiness, and that process begins this morning, So I am on a roll for now, but we shall see how the wheels of progress, within the Operating Theatre Lists go! I just have to be patient, and I will eventually get there!
> Happy Wednesday, enjoy what ever you might be doing! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

The weather affects me a lot. We have had several days of gray, gloom, and doom in a row. The sun lamp certainly is not helpful to me. The CBD oil is somewhat helpful, but nothing replaces the real thing.


SaxonLady said:


> I am beginning to wonder what it would be like NOT to feel like a zombie!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, good to have you back. Shame there isn't an easier solution to you back but 3 ops in three weeks does sound a bit much. Look forward to seeing more of you. xx


Ditto from me, Chris. I hope things continue to improve for all of you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very cold and very wet London! Lovely to see Chris back today, wasn't it? Happy birthday to dear Mr Ric from me too! I've managed 5 walks in a row this week but I'm not walking in this weather, that's for sure! Going to see a friend later but other than that, the day is my own!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Thank you for the birthday greetings for Mr. Ric. I'll be sure to pass them along when he wakes up this morning. Enjoy your visit with your friend. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun at knit and natter. I was going to ask how your eye was, but if you're off, it must be better.


Yes, Jacky, that's a good sign that you felt like going to knit and natter. Our weekly Fiber Social was cancelled yesterday due to the snow. Today looks better but still snow on the ground and black ice in places. Supposed to be up around 38F today, so that will help get the snow cleared out. It will be a mixed bag here the next few days and then we're back to rain by Saturday. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you and Trish have recovered from the Snowmageddon.


We're getting there. I think she's gotten much more than we have here. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> 2nd reminder from my battery. Gotta go.


Safe travels today, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good morning from the ❄❄❄ Island,

A quick visit while we still have power.. the lights have been flickering. Winter wonderland outside, over a foot of snow. It's so quiet you could hear a pin drop. I bought 2 new large coolers and have loaded them with snow so all the fridge food will not be lost just in case. Rain is due by Saturday as Pam mentioned. I am nursing Mr J 24/7 so not doing much outdoors. Going with the flo one day at a time.

My neighbours have been so kind this week, gifted with a full platter roast beef dinner that will last at least 4 days and all sorts of sweets to apply directly to my hips.... you only live once right?
Still feeding the hummers, they don't seem to be minding the snow. 

Jacky hope your eye heals soon, that's one down. Don't over do it now. Thinking of you.

Happy to see you back Chris!

Are you missing Arizona yet Pam? Hope all is going well for you and a Happy Birthday to Mr Ric!

Josephine I would kill for fish and chips right now! Scrunch Bently for me!

Hey Judi, you have a lot on your plate, one step at a time right? Stay safe now.

Jinx, I don't know what I would do without my Kitchen Aid mixer as it does so much of the grunt work for me..love it as much as the Instant Pot. How did the carrot cake turn out?

Be safe Mav, if anyone can maneuver in the white stuff it'll be you.. best driver I've ever ridden with! Glad your Mom is still having fun with her camera. So cool that you can craft at work, great stress buster eh?

Susan, you are a busy girl... how are the bunny and Ted doing? You won a good pot this week!

June, you're looking chic in your new pj's! Hubba hubba! You inspire me to start walking again. 

To my other sister's who are awol, take care.. thinking of you all. xoxoxox


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not better, can't see anything except light out of it and feels as though I've been kicked in the eye. Apparently will take about 6 weeks for my vision to return, but can still knit basic patterns and can natter so no reason to stay home. xx


Atta girl!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. No reason not to get some exercise inside the house today. Moving furniture or scrubbing floors and ceiling will add up to a good walk.????????


Thank you for the suggestion dear!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all my lovely friends, Eddy & I had a trip to Adelaide, and back today, for my Caterat Review. Once we had parked the car, found our way to the Opthalmology Dept, we were booked in, then I waited to be seen by a number of different people, including the Eye Surgeon. It really did feel like I was on a conveyor belt, and between each assessment, we just waited, for the next assessor to call my name, and complet e the next step of the entire process. One thing that had improved from the previous visit, was that we weren't there until the department closed!
> While I was with the reviewing doctor, we discovered that the sight in my R eye has nearly gone, so I am now on a Waiting list for the Replacement Surgery, and I should be notified within the next 3 months, so that isn't too shabby, since it is only just over a month, since my first appointment down there! I was expecting a lot longer!
> The next thing to sort out is this vertigo and unsteadiness, and that process begins this morning, So I am on a roll for now, but we shall see how the wheels of progress, within the Operating Theatre Lists go! I just have to be patient, and I will eventually get there!
> Happy Wednesday, enjoy what ever you might be doing! ???????? xoxoxo


Well I'm glad that you are nearer to getting things fixed! Is that a lens replacement for you right eye? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> They look much more comfortable. Aren't you the clever one!


Thank you but necessity is the mother of invention!! 
:sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning from the ❄❄❄ Island,
> 
> A quick visit while we still have power.. the lights have been flickering. Winter wonderland outside, over a foot of snow. It's so quiet you could hear a pin drop. I bought 2 new large coolers and have loaded them with snow so all the fridge food will not be lost just in case. Rain is due by Saturday as Pam mentioned. I am nursing Mr J 24/7 so not doing much outdoors. Going with the flo one day at a time.
> 
> My neighbours have been so kind this week, gifted with a full platter roast beef dinner that will last at least 4 days and all sorts of sweets to apply directly to my hips.... you only live once right?
> Still feeding the hummers, they don't seem to be minding the snow.
> 
> Jacky hope your eye heals soon, that's one down. Don't over do it now. Thinking of you.
> 
> Happy to see you back Chris!
> 
> Are you missing Arizona yet Pam? Hope all is going well for you and a Happy Birthday to Mr Ric!
> 
> Josephine I would kill for fish and chips right now! Scrunch Bently for me!
> 
> Hey Judi, you have a lot on your plate, one step at a time right? Stay safe now.
> 
> Jinx, I don't know what I would do without my Kitchen Aid mixer as it does so much of the grunt work for me..love it as much as the Instant Pot. How did the carrot cake turn out?
> 
> Be safe Mav, if anyone can maneuver in the white stuff it'll be you.. best driver I've ever ridden with! Glad your Mom is still having fun with her camera. So cool that you can craft at work, great stress buster eh?
> 
> Susan, you are a busy girl... how are the bunny and Ted doing? You won a good pot this week!
> 
> June, you're looking chic in your new pj's! Hubba hubba! You inspire me to start walking again.
> 
> To my other sister's who are awol, take care.. thinking of you all. xoxoxox


Hi Trish! I love the silence of the snow and how clean everything looks but that's about it for me. I would love to see your snow but don't go outside to take a pic!! That was so nice of your neighbours, I'm so glad you have someone near you who is keeping an eye on you! I hope you don't lose power but it sounds like you are well prepared, clever girl!!

Keep your chin up dear, we are always here for you when you can get to us! Hugs to you and Mr J xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Hello. Nice you have a minute to pop in. Keeping your Mr. in my thoughts and sending him best wishes.
As I do not bake a mixer is some thing I do not need. The carrot cake was a failure. I threw it out. The batter tasted so delicious. I should have eaten the batter. Their were a few comments about the recipe, but I decided I would not know unless I tried it. Now I know.
I hope you do not lose power with all the snow. Maybe your snow is better than our ice? Both are pretty, but dangerous. Take care.


Islander said:


> Good morning from the ❄❄❄ Island,
> 
> A quick visit while we still have power.. the lights have been flickering. Winter wonderland outside, over a foot of snow. I
> t's so quiet you could hear a pin drop. I bought 2 new large coolers and have loaded them with snow so all the fridge food will not be lost just in case. Rain is due by Saturday as Pam mentioned. I am nursing Mr J 24/7 so not doing much outdoors. Going with the flo one day at a time.
> 
> My neighbours have been so kind this week, gifted with a full platter roast beef dinner that will last at least 4 days and all sorts of sweets to apply directly to my hips.... you only live once right?
> Still feeding the hummers, they don't seem to be minding the snow.
> 
> Jacky hope your eye heals soon, that's one down. Don't over do it now. Thinking of you.
> 
> Happy to see you back Chris!
> 
> Are you missing Arizona yet Pam? Hope all is going well for you and a Happy Birthday to Mr Ric!
> 
> Josephine I would kill for fish and chips right now! Scrunch Bently for me!
> 
> Hey Judi, you have a lot on your plate, one step at a time right? Stay safe now.
> 
> Jinx, I don't know what I would do without my Kitchen Aid mixer as it does so much of the grunt work for me..love it as much as the Instant Pot. How did the carrot cake turn out?
> 
> Be safe Mav, if anyone can maneuver in the white stuff it'll be you.. best driver I've ever ridden with! Glad your Mom is still having fun with her camera. So cool that you can craft at work, great stress buster eh?
> 
> Susan, you are a busy girl... how are the bunny and Ted doing? You won a good pot this week!
> 
> June, you're looking chic in your new pj's! Hubba hubba! You inspire me to start walking again.
> 
> To my other sister's who are awol, take care.. thinking of you all. xoxoxox


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, what a day this has been. Nothing alarmist but I could do without the hassle caused through others. I loaned sue a wheelchair for her school before the summer holidays and I just got it back on Sunday. It is too heavy for me to unpack and pack in little car that it took all the seats and I only had the driving seat. Marg and John would come to the rescue...which I'm always pleased with but it always causes me some hassle. At the same time Donna landed. My garage has 4 locks on it. I'd already decided I wasn't going up Stephens because there was no one in until teatime so I was looking to a me day. Anyway John came up and he can't come up on his own, Margaret bless her has to come as well so that meant make a cup of tea, so I did, then John went to the garage and came back in shortly after. He'd broken the key in the lock and it was stuck! There was no way he could get back in. He'd already planted the wheelchair but forgot the seat so asked if I wanted the seat in the garage, after everything was locked up. Well...I did sort of expect the wheelchair to be all together and the seat part was part of it, and my rooms are tidy so what was I supposed to do with the flipping seat? Well...we now have a lock on the door which is no good. I've found a key on a spare set of keys, everything in this place called home is so old. Margaret thought it was a huge laugh????Which usually tend to make me NOT laugh. I just knew it wasn't going to be straight forward. Bless them they want to help me. I phoned Stephen who says he has a spare lock and he'll give me it at the weekend. No probs, I'm still safe, well the garages are.

Then Donna decides she will be her normal self and and so I'm trying to find a blind eye. As Margaret was sat there she would work round us. In one hour....she did....have a cup of tea. Talk to her daughter on the phone, did the bathroom and toilet. Stripped a bed. Did upstairs then came down the stairs, did the sitting room, then wash the kitchen floor with my steam cleaner. Wow she's like lightening. Haha. Oh yes, then washed my hair. I started to put her things away. I put the steam cleaner away, the Hoover attachment, the kitchen paper, the sink strainers, the cream cleaner. And passed a comment saying she was driving me crazy each week as her being here was causing me to go around and tidy up after her. She said......Barbara....whoever that is has her cleaning at Barbara's house, and shed told her the same things and that she nearly rang her the other night because she couldn't find something. Donna tells me I should tell her and she won't do it again. Well...I told her that I tell her every bloody week God sends ???? And as much as I think she's great she's driving me insane, and it's imperative that I have a cleaning lady, or I would be doing the jobs myself, she says....oh that's what Barbara says....not a lot I can say to that can I? 

THANKYOU all for letting me blast offfffff hahaha.

Margaret's baby isn't born yet, she keeps phoning them up....???? I bet that's really going to please her DS and DIL. ???? Lord help this baby. Then Donna chimes in and says her daughter 21 is having a baby, only a few weeks on. She's only been with her boyfriend for 3mths and wants to have the baby, which is fine, nothing to do with me....but I might be thinking of keeping quiet if I were Donna because we live in a chatterbox village and she's very early days yet. About 5weeks. If that.
Then, our sue texted...this was now while I'd decided to have my dinner and watch the news on tv. She says she didn't have to go out this afternoon so if I. Wanted to go up then it was no bother. Well,,,to be honest I'd already decided earlier that I wasn't and I'd just do Asda tomorrow, to keep jinx right. I could get flowers for my Albert at the weekend. I told her the story haha and I said I was going to have a nervous breakdown after I'd had my lunch and watch the news. While all this was going on this morning, Karen txt to see if I wanted chocolate. Haha. All my friends together...love them lots....driven insane...Donna reckons she's never heard me swear like I did this morning, when she came up behind me and I didn't know she was there. I just about went through the ceiling. ????

So...tomorrow...I'm going to Asda, coming home doing some washing and will go and see Karen then the afternoon is mine, and hopefully Friday as well. Unless Lynn rings wanting to go for lunch. ???? THANKYOU for listening my sisters.

Trish....I was watching the news and they were saying Megan is in Vancouver island. Plus there was lots of snow. Haha...hope you and John are fine, stay warm. And I love yawl...sorry for war and peace tonight.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I lost you all! I haven't been on KP for ages, lots of boring reasons but hopefully I can join you all again. Things are much the same here, saw the most senior orthopaedic consultant & he turned round to my DD & said I had a bad back.my spine is an obsolete mess. He offered to do an operation on my spine but after discussing it with him I said no thank you. It sounded horrific & would have meant 3 separate ops, all major during a 3 week period. With my record of recovering from ops I am so glad I turned it down. I think he was too.
> My family are ok, Kaz has moved into a flat about 10 mins walk & they seem to be very happy. The boys are really being naughty with her at the moment, they miss us I know. It's very strange to have our house to ourselves again. Bill is missing the kids, although he would deny that, I will try to catch up. Good to talk to you all again. Xx


Hi sister Chris it's so lovely to see you on here. I bet you and bill are feeling the peace. It might be good for you both. The boys are bound to play kaz up. Things will get better. Try and have some me time, and it would be great if you came back on. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, what a day this has been. Nothing alarmist but I could do without the hassle caused through others. I loaned sue a wheelchair for her school before the summer holidays and I just got it back on Sunday. It is too heavy for me to unpack and pack in little car that it took all the seats and I only had the driving seat. Marg and John would come to the rescue...which I'm always pleased with but it always causes me some hassle. At the same time Donna landed. My garage has 4 locks on it. I'd already decided I wasn't going up Stephens because there was no one in until teatime so I was looking to a me day. Anyway John came up and he can't come up on his own, Margaret bless her has to come as well so that meant make a cup of tea, so I did, then John went to the garage and came back in shortly after. He'd broken the key in the lock and it was stuck! There was no way he could get back in. He'd already planted the wheelchair but forgot the seat so asked if I wanted the seat in the garage, after everything was locked up. Well...I did sort of expect the wheelchair to be all together and the seat part was part of it, and my rooms are tidy so what was I supposed to do with the flipping seat? Well...we now have a lock on the door which is no good. I've found a key on a spare set of keys, everything in this place called home is so old. Margaret thought it was a huge laugh????Which usually tend to make me NOT laugh. I just knew it wasn't going to be straight forward. Bless them they want to help me. I phoned Stephen who says he has a spare lock and he'll give me it at the weekend. No probs, I'm still safe, well the garages are.
> 
> Then Donna decides she will be her normal self and and so I'm trying to find a blind eye. As Margaret was sat there she would work round us. In one hour....she did....have a cup of tea. Talk to her daughter on the phone, did the bathroom and toilet. Stripped a bed. Did upstairs then came down the stairs, did the sitting room, then wash the kitchen floor with my steam cleaner. Wow she's like lightening. Haha. Oh yes, then washed my hair. I started to put her things away. I put the steam cleaner away, the Hoover attachment, the kitchen paper, the sink strainers, the cream cleaner. And passed a comment saying she was driving me crazy each week as her being here was causing me to go around and tidy up after her. She said......Barbara....whoever that is has her cleaning at Barbara's house, and shed told her the same things and that she nearly rang her the other night because she couldn't find something. Donna tells me I should tell her and she won't do it again. Well...I told her that I tell her every bloody week God sends ???? And as much as I think she's great she's driving me insane, and it's imperative that I have a cleaning lady, or I would be doing the jobs myself, she says....oh that's what Barbara says....not a lot I can say to that can I?
> 
> THANKYOU all for letting me blast offfffff hahaha.
> 
> Margaret's baby isn't born yet, she keeps phoning them up....???? I bet that's really going to please her DS and DIL. ???? Lord help this baby. Then Donna chimes in and says her daughter 21 is having a baby, only a few weeks on. She's only been with her boyfriend for 3mths and wants to have the baby, which is fine, nothing to do with me....but I might be thinking of keeping quiet if I were Donna because we live in a chatterbox village and she's very early days yet. About 5weeks. If that.
> Then, our sue texted...this was now while I'd decided to have my dinner and watch the news on tv. She says she didn't have to go out this afternoon so if I. Wanted to go up then it was no bother. Well,,,to be honest I'd already decided earlier that I wasn't and I'd just do Asda tomorrow, to keep jinx right. I could get flowers for my Albert at the weekend. I told her the story haha and I said I was going to have a nervous breakdown after I'd had my lunch and watch the news. While all this was going on this morning, Karen txt to see if I wanted chocolate. Haha. All my friends together...love them lots....driven insane...Donna reckons she's never heard me swear like I did this morning, when she came up behind me and I didn't know she was there. I just about went through the ceiling. ????
> 
> So...tomorrow...I'm going to Asda, coming home doing some washing and will go and see Karen then the afternoon is mine, and hopefully Friday as well. Unless Lynn rings wanting to go for lunch. ???? THANKYOU for listening my sisters.
> 
> Trish....I was watching the news and they were saying Megan is in Vancouver island. Plus there was lots of snow. Haha...hope you and John are fine, stay warm. And I love yawl...sorry for war and peace tonight.


Definitely, one of those days!! But it's all over now - at least I hope so - so chill out and enjoy your peaceful evening and have a better day tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Our old house was over 150 years old when we lived there. It had mice often, even though we had cats. One mouse even had a nest of babies behind my heating vent. One night I felt something pulling my bedsheets and turned on the light. Yup, I had a baby mouse on my bed, big ears and big eyes and whiskers. I picked him up and put him in a box, listened for the scratching of his mates and collected the whole nest into the box. In the morning, the whole nest went to an abandoned car in the swamp near the house. I figured if they were old enough to explore that they were old enough to leave.


Omg if I woke up to a mouse I'd have to be taken away. The very thought of it makes me get all anguished. Having said they, I love little ted hamster and hold him, but not the gerbils. I honestly think it's the long tails, that's all it can be.


----------



## jinx

Morning Susan. Thanks for bring me smiles. Sorry, but some days life is like a situation comedy. I think when Donna was done cleaning I would tell her you can leave as soon as you put your tools away. As I cannot get a cleaning person I find you are lucky to have one even if she is an annoyance.
Breathe, just breathe all is well and perhaps tomorrow will be better.????????


grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, what a day this has been. Nothing alarmist but I could do without the hassle caused through others. I loaned sue a wheelchair for her school before the summer holidays and I just got it back on Sunday. It is too heavy for me to unpack and pack in little car that it took all the seats and I only had the driving seat. Marg and John would come to the rescue...which I'm always pleased with but it always causes me some hassle. At the same time Donna landed. My garage has 4 locks on it. I'd already decided I wasn't going up Stephens because there was no one in until teatime so I was looking to a me day. Anyway John came up and he can't come up on his own, Margaret bless her has to come as well so that meant make a cup of tea, so I did, then John went to the garage and came back in shortly after. He'd broken the key in the lock and it was stuck! There was no way he could get back in. He'd already planted the wheelchair but forgot the seat so asked if I wanted the seat in the garage, after everything was locked up. Well...I did sort of expect the wheelchair to be all together and the seat part was part of it, and my rooms are tidy so what was I supposed to do with the flipping seat? Well...we now have a lock on the door which is no good. I've found a key on a spare set of keys, everything in this place called home is so old. Margaret thought it was a huge laugh????Which usually tend to make me NOT laugh. I just knew it wasn't going to be straight forward. Bless them they want to help me. I phoned Stephen who says he has a spare lock and he'll give me it at the weekend. No probs, I'm still safe, well the garages are.
> 
> Then Donna decides she will be her normal self and and so I'm trying to find a blind eye. As Margaret was sat there she would work round us. In one hour....she did....have a cup of tea. Talk to her daughter on the phone, did the bathroom and toilet. Stripped a bed. Did upstairs then came down the stairs, did the sitting room, then wash the kitchen floor with my steam cleaner. Wow she's like lightening. Haha. Oh yes, then washed my hair. I started to put her things away. I put the steam cleaner away, the Hoover attachment, the kitchen paper, the sink strainers, the cream cleaner. And passed a comment saying she was driving me crazy each week as her being here was causing me to go around and tidy up after her. She said......Barbara....whoever that is has her cleaning at Barbara's house, and shed told her the same things and that she nearly rang her the other night because she couldn't find something. Donna tells me I should tell her and she won't do it again. Well...I told her that I tell her every bloody week God sends ???? And as much as I think she's great she's driving me insane, and it's imperative that I have a cleaning lady, or I would be doing the jobs myself, she says....oh that's what Barbara says....not a lot I can say to that can I?
> 
> THANKYOU all for letting me blast offfffff hahaha.
> 
> Margaret's baby isn't born yet, she keeps phoning them up....???? I bet that's really going to please her DS and DIL. ???? Lord help this baby. Then Donna chimes in and says her daughter 21 is having a baby, only a few weeks on. She's only been with her boyfriend for 3mths and wants to have the baby, which is fine, nothing to do with me....but I might be thinking of keeping quiet if I were Donna because we live in a chatterbox village and she's very early days yet. About 5weeks. If that.
> Then, our sue texted...this was now while I'd decided to have my dinner and watch the news on tv. She says she didn't have to go out this afternoon so if I. Wanted to go up then it was no bother. Well,,,to be honest I'd already decided earlier that I wasn't and I'd just do Asda tomorrow, to keep jinx right. I could get flowers for my Albert at the weekend. I told her the story haha and I said I was going to have a nervous breakdown after I'd had my lunch and watch the news. While all this was going on this morning, Karen txt to see if I wanted chocolate. Haha. All my friends together...love them lots....driven insane...Donna reckons she's never heard me swear like I did this morning, when she came up behind me and I didn't know she was there. I just about went through the ceiling. ????
> 
> So...tomorrow...I'm going to Asda, coming home doing some washing and will go and see Karen then the afternoon is mine, and hopefully Friday as well. Unless Lynn rings wanting to go for lunch. ???? THANKYOU for listening my sisters.
> 
> Trish....I was watching the news and they were saying Megan is in Vancouver island. Plus there was lots of snow. Haha...hope you and John are fine, stay warm. And I love yawl...sorry for war and peace tonight.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a now calm Surrey, we had really high winds and torrential rain yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Not going out today as we ended up having fish and chips yesterday and doing the shopping. Also caught up with a friend for coffee, she is an artist and crafter so we had plenty to natter about.
> 
> Just going to bed last night and I met a mouse on the stairs (June is now singing a Max Bygrave song!!!!). He was very sweet and let me catch him and put him outside. I am sure it is the same one, not sure when Benji brought this one in and where he had been hiding.
> 
> Lots of sorting out for our knitted map and week end away, it's going to be a busy few weeks but I am already planning the thing I want to do for me later in the year.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Ric xxxxx
> 
> Jacky how are your eyes?
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Thanks I've had an ear worm all the way home from the station :sm23: "...going clip clipperty clop on the stair, oh yeah' ????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning Susan. Thanks for bring me smiles. Sorry, but some days life is like a situation comedy. I think when Donna was done cleaning I would tell her you can leave as soon as you put your tools away. As I cannot get a cleaning person I find you are lucky to have one even if she is an annoyance.
> Breathe, just breathe all is well and perhaps tomorrow will be better.????????


Hahahahaha. I'm fine about it really hahahahaha. Life's quite happy at the moment. I'm feeling good. That's because I have lovely sisters who help me out of predicaments xx????????


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thanks I've had an ear worm all the way home from the station :sm23: "...going clip clipperty clop on the stair, oh yeah' ????????


Hehehe, yeah, me too!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Girls, girls, girls, I have just had a txt 4mins ago from Lynn to go out for lunch on Friday. That is the honest honest truth. It's her birthday next Wednesday. So I've said yes to Friday. Well..that's a full week. Love yawl. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Hello all my lovely friends, Eddy & I had a trip to Adelaide, and back today, for my Caterat Review. Once we had parked the car, found our way to the Opthalmology Dept, we were booked in, then I waited to be seen by a number of different people, including the Eye Surgeon. It really did feel like I was on a conveyor belt, and between each assessment, we just waited, for the next assessor to call my name, and complet e the next step of the entire process. One thing that had improved from the previous visit, was that we weren't there until the department closed!
> While I was with the reviewing doctor, we discovered that the sight in my R eye has nearly gone, so I am now on a Waiting list for the Replacement Surgery, and I should be notified within the next 3 months, so that isn't too shabby, since it is only just over a month, since my first appointment down there! I was expecting a lot longer!
> The next thing to sort out is this vertigo and unsteadiness, and that process begins this morning, So I am on a roll for now, but we shall see how the wheels of progress, within the Operating Theatre Lists go! I just have to be patient, and I will eventually get there!
> Happy Wednesday, enjoy what ever you might be doing! ???????? xoxoxo


Glad to hear there's some action for you as well, hope the op comes soon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I am beginning to wonder what it would be like NOT to feel like a zombie!


Know exactly what you mean. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Pealark said:


> I have been weaning myself off of my phone. It depresses me to go out somewhere - to the mall or downtown etc. & seeing almoat every single person staring at & fondling their little screens. They'd learn more if they chatted with their neighbors. Even if it was only how to be civil.
> 
> I dont really enjoy talking to strangers. But we have to. We need more lines of *real* communication. My city and state are grabbing our rights and freedoms away from us. And when there are hearings, no one shows up. It has to stop. Cant live in cyber space.


Hello Pealark. We're not strangers. Just strange- except Susan.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you for the birthday greetings for Mr. Ric. I'll be sure to pass them along when he wakes up this morning. Enjoy your visit with your friend. xxxooo


I know I must be late for this occasion, but I hope Mr Ric had a great day, with atleast some time to celebrate! ???? ????????????????????, Or whatever he likes best! ☺???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I know I must be late for this occasion, but I hope Mr Ric had a great day, with atleast some time to celebrate! ???? ????????????????????, Or whatever he likes best! ☺???????? xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi. I think it's been a good day for him. He's mostly been working, but he's getting things done, so is happy with that. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, Jacky, that's a good sign that you felt like going to knit and natter. Our weekly Fiber Social was cancelled yesterday due to the snow. Today looks better but still snow on the ground and black ice in places. Supposed to be up around 38F today, so that will help get the snow cleared out. It will be a mixed bag here the next few days and then we're back to rain by Saturday. xxxooo


On the News this morning, it was reported that NSW & Vic, have had Torrential rains, plus storms. They are now worried about flash flooding, and ash in the water Catchment Areas. I'm not sure of all of the fires are out, or not, because I have it actually seen a full news report, so I don't have all of the info that I need, so I am now waiting for the full news; and I really hope the run has finally doused the fire out! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well I'm glad that you are nearer to getting things fixed! Is that a lens replacement for you right eye? xxxx


Yes it is, and I am now waiting, as patiently as possible. My eye has been measured, So that the correct size lense will be inserted, then I do all of the rightthings after the surgery, so that hall heals properly, and I can get the second one done!
I need to have abit of a sleep now ........ I think the FM is on flare, atm! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, what a day this has been. Nothing alarmist but I could do without the hassle caused through others. I loaned sue a wheelchair for her school before the summer holidays and I just got it back on Sunday. It is too heavy for me to unpack and pack in little car that it took all the seats and I only had the driving seat. Marg and John would come to the rescue...which I'm always pleased with but it always causes me some hassle. At the same time Donna landed. My garage has 4 locks on it. I'd already decided I wasn't going up Stephens because there was no one in until teatime so I was looking to a me day. Anyway John came up and he can't come up on his own, Margaret bless her has to come as well so that meant make a cup of tea, so I did, then John went to the garage and came back in shortly after. He'd broken the key in the lock and it was stuck! There was no way he could get back in. He'd already planted the wheelchair but forgot the seat so asked if I wanted the seat in the garage, after everything was locked up. Well...I did sort of expect the wheelchair to be all together and the seat part was part of it, and my rooms are tidy so what was I supposed to do with the flipping seat? Well...we now have a lock on the door which is no good. I've found a key on a spare set of keys, everything in this place called home is so old. Margaret thought it was a huge laugh????Which usually tend to make me NOT laugh. I just knew it wasn't going to be straight forward. Bless them they want to help me. I phoned Stephen who says he has a spare lock and he'll give me it at the weekend. No probs, I'm still safe, well the garages are.
> 
> Then Donna decides she will be her normal self and and so I'm trying to find a blind eye. As Margaret was sat there she would work round us. In one hour....she did....have a cup of tea. Talk to her daughter on the phone, did the bathroom and toilet. Stripped a bed. Did upstairs then came down the stairs, did the sitting room, then wash the kitchen floor with my steam cleaner. Wow she's like lightening. Haha. Oh yes, then washed my hair. I started to put her things away. I put the steam cleaner away, the Hoover attachment, the kitchen paper, the sink strainers, the cream cleaner. And passed a comment saying she was driving me crazy each week as her being here was causing me to go around and tidy up after her. She said......Barbara....whoever that is has her cleaning at Barbara's house, and shed told her the same things and that she nearly rang her the other night because she couldn't find something. Donna tells me I should tell her and she won't do it again. Well...I told her that I tell her every bloody week God sends ???? And as much as I think she's great she's driving me insane, and it's imperative that I have a cleaning lady, or I would be doing the jobs myself, she says....oh that's what Barbara says....not a lot I can say to that can I?
> 
> THANKYOU all for letting me blast offfffff hahaha.
> 
> Margaret's baby isn't born yet, she keeps phoning them up....???? I bet that's really going to please her DS and DIL. ???? Lord help this baby. Then Donna chimes in and says her daughter 21 is having a baby, only a few weeks on. She's only been with her boyfriend for 3mths and wants to have the baby, which is fine, nothing to do with me....but I might be thinking of keeping quiet if I were Donna because we live in a chatterbox village and she's very early days yet. About 5weeks. If that.
> Then, our sue texted...this was now while I'd decided to have my dinner and watch the news on tv. She says she didn't have to go out this afternoon so if I. Wanted to go up then it was no bother. Well,,,to be honest I'd already decided earlier that I wasn't and I'd just do Asda tomorrow, to keep jinx right. I could get flowers for my Albert at the weekend. I told her the story haha and I said I was going to have a nervous breakdown after I'd had my lunch and watch the news. While all this was going on this morning, Karen txt to see if I wanted chocolate. Haha. All my friends together...love them lots....driven insane...Donna reckons she's never heard me swear like I did this morning, when she came up behind me and I didn't know she was there. I just about went through the ceiling. ????
> 
> So...tomorrow...I'm going to Asda, coming home doing some washing and will go and see Karen then the afternoon is mine, and hopefully Friday as well. Unless Lynn rings wanting to go for lunch. ???? THANKYOU for listening my sisters.
> 
> Trish....I was watching the news and they were saying Megan is in Vancouver island. Plus there was lots of snow. Haha...hope you and John are fine, stay warm. And I love yawl...sorry for war and peace tonight.


Susan, I am just happy that you can put pen to paper, and de-stress to us! You do seem to have some very interesting times; but still keep some semblance of Sanity, within your life! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad to hear there's some action for you as well, hope the op comes soon. xx


And I am so glad that things have finally happened for you, and am hoping your eye will heal properly, and you will be able to see properly again! 
I am with you concerning the length of time I might have to wait, also. I am really over trying to step over items, and steps; and then realising that they were only shadows; or trying to pick up the cap of my eye gel, only to realise that it is half an inch, to the left of where I am trying to retrieve it from! I have lost my depth perception, since the cataract has developed do the point of being able to be removed, and it is so annoying! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Judi. I think it's been a good day for him. He's mostly been working, but he's getting things done, so is happy with that. :sm02: xxxooo


And that is what really matters, isn't it? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> And I am so glad that things have finally happened for you, and am hoping your eye will heal properly, and you will be able to see properly again!
> I am with you concerning the length of time I might have to wait, also. I am really over trying to step over items, and steps; and then realising that they were only shadows; or trying to pick up the cap of my eye gel, only to realise that it is half an inch, to the left of where I am trying to retrieve it from! I have lost my depth perception, since the cataract has developed do the point of being able to be removed, and it is so annoying! ???????????? xoxoxo


I'm having the same problem, go to grasp something and it's not there. Trying to find the handle on my mug is quite a guessing game, still mustn't grumble hopefully things are on the mend now. When you get you ataract done you should see a result just about straight away. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from what might be a dry, sunny Norfolk once the sun gets up. DH has gone to the doc's and then into town so hopefully will have a couple of hours to myself. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm having the same problem, go to grasp something and it's not there. Trying to find the handle on my mug is quite a guessing game, still mustn't grumble hopefully things are on the mend now. When you get you ataract done you should see a result just about straight away. xx


My Mum was blind in one eye and I remember that she always had difficulty when pouring tea into a cup. It's the visual depth that needs 2 eyes. Glad you are managing to knit and get to your Knit and Natter group. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, the ky is clearing and the sun is trying to come out. Yesterday I was preparing a lot of saamples for our craft week end and today is another sewing map day. Now we have to sort out how to fix the backing and make it hangable.

Sorry I'm not around much but things are very busy here atm. 

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> My Mum was blind in one eye and I remember that she always had difficulty when pouring tea into a cup. It's the visual depth that needs 2 eyes. Glad you are managing to knit and get to your Knit and Natter group. xx


Have managed to get the milk into DH's porridge so far but it's been a close thing now and again. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> On the News this morning, it was reported that NSW & Vic, have had Torrential rains, plus storms. They are now worried about flash flooding, and ash in the water Catchment Areas. I'm not sure of all of the fires are out, or not, because I have it actually seen a full news report, so I don't have all of the info that I need, so I am now waiting for the full news; and I really hope the run has finally doused the fire out! ???????????? xoxoxo


You'd think lots of rain would be the answer wouldn't you but it seems it will bring troubles of its own! :sm16: :sm16: :sm22: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes it is, and I am now waiting, as patiently as possible. My eye has been measured, So that the correct size lense will be inserted, then I do all of the rightthings after the surgery, so that hall heals properly, and I can get the second one done!
> I need to have abit of a sleep now ........ I think the FM is on flare, atm! xoxoxo


Sorry to hear that, probably caused by some quiet stress about your eye! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the ky is clearing and the sun is trying to come out. Yesterday I was preparing a lot of saamples for our craft week end and today is another sewing map day. Now we have to sort out how to fix the backing and make it hangable.
> 
> Sorry I'm not around much but things are very busy here atm.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Well, we miss you hanging around in here but glad you pop in to let us know what's going on! Don't go overdoing it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have managed to get the milk into DH's porridge so far but it's been a close thing now and again. xx :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's snowing. Another inch on the ground. The snow is supposed to end just about when I arrive at work.
Today is Craft Lunch and Knit Night.
The owner of my LYS contacted me about a brioche project. She tried brioche once, got frustrated, and now wants to try it again. The project that she wants to do is very complex. We'll talk tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Have managed to get the milk into DH's porridge so far but it's been a close thing now and again. xx :sm23:


Don't cry over the spilled milk. (Sorry, couldn't resist :sm16: )


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the ky is clearing and the sun is trying to come out. Yesterday I was preparing a lot of saamples for our craft week end and today is another sewing map day. Now we have to sort out how to fix the backing and make it hangable.
> 
> Sorry I'm not around much but things are very busy here atm.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
With all the detail on it, that map must be heavy.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My Mum was blind in one eye and I remember that she always had difficulty when pouring tea into a cup. It's the visual depth that needs 2 eyes. Glad you are managing to knit and get to your Knit and Natter group. xx


Mum's guy Stuart's son is blind in one eye and drives on the highway all the time. He has had a couple of accidents that have taken off his side mirror, but nothing more serious than that.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's snowing. Another inch on the ground. The snow is supposed to end just about when I arrive at work.
> Today is Craft Lunch and Knit Night.
> The owner of my LYS contacted me about a brioche project. She tried brioche once, got frustrated, and now wants to try it again. The project that she wants to do is very complex. We'll talk tonight.


How obliging of the snow to stop just as you arrive at work!!! Nice that the LYS owner is using your expertise. I really must try some brioche. Have I said that before?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from what might be a dry, sunny Norfolk once the sun gets up. DH has gone to the doc's and then into town so hopefully will have a couple of hours to myself. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


Enjoy your time alone. Don't spend it all cooking and cleaning.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's guy Stuart's son is blind in one eye and drives on the highway all the time. He has had a couple of accidents that have taken off his side mirror, but nothing more serious than that.


I suppose in time, the brain adjusts to accommodate the lost eye?


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a grey and undecided London! I am going to another town on the bus shortly and I will do my walk in the mall as it's very likely to rain a lot today!! Nothing much else to say, I'm plodding on with my second square but finding it boring and slow compared to the first one. Still not sure if the tension is near enough but then blocking can achieve miracles!!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How obliging of the snow to stop just as you arrive at work!!! Nice that the LYS owner is using your expertise. I really must try some brioche. Have I said that before?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes about as many times as I have. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes it is, and I am now waiting, as patiently as possible. My eye has been measured, So that the correct size lense will be inserted, then I do all of the rightthings after the surgery, so that hall heals properly, and I can get the second one done!
> I need to have abit of a sleep now ........ I think the FM is on flare, atm! xoxoxo


I hope your FM settles soon.
It sounds like the prep work is all done. I'll wait patiently with you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your time alone. Don't spend it all cooking and cleaning.


Definitely not, I'm sitting and sewing up a duck. xx :sm19:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> On the News this morning, it was reported that NSW & Vic, have had Torrential rains, plus storms. They are now worried about flash flooding, and ash in the water Catchment Areas. I'm not sure of all of the fires are out, or not, because I have it actually seen a full news report, so I don't have all of the info that I need, so I am now waiting for the full news; and I really hope the run has finally doused the fire out! ???????????? xoxoxo


We saw video on the TV of burnt trees standing in water.
Latest: There were still 85 fires burning across the state of New South Wales on Thursday, with 30 of them yet to be contained, while 19 fires were alight in Victoria, according to fire authorities. 
I hope the rain continues and is in the right place at the right time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I know I must be late for this occasion, but I hope Mr Ric had a great day, with atleast some time to celebrate! ???? ????????????????????, Or whatever he likes best! ☺???????? xoxoxo


I missed Mr Ric's birthday too.
Hope it was good.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Thanks I've had an ear worm all the way home from the station :sm23: "...going clip clipperty clop on the stair, oh yeah' ????????


Isn't that annoying. The only cure is to replace it with another song. :sm17: 
How's your school year going. The teachers in this province from kindergarden to year 12 are going on a one day strike tomorrow. All levels of education are trying to negotiate contracts at the same time.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Omg if I woke up to a mouse I'd have to be taken away. The very thought of it makes me get all anguished. Having said they, I love little ted hamster and hold him, but not the gerbils. I honestly think it's the long tails, that's all it can be.


This one was too young to know he was supposed to run away from me. I wasn't too thrilled with him being on the bed.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm having the same problem, go to grasp something and it's not there. Trying to find the handle on my mug is quite a guessing game, still mustn't grumble hopefully things are on the mend now. When you get you ataract done you should see a result just about straight away. xx


Thanks Jacki, I don't know how anxious I will be, when it comes down to brass tacks, cos atm, I am feeling a bit excited; but that might just change, when I am actually about to go in!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, what a day this has been. Nothing alarmist but I could do without the hassle caused through others. I loaned sue a wheelchair for her school before the summer holidays and I just got it back on Sunday. It is too heavy for me to unpack and pack in little car that it took all the seats and I only had the driving seat. Marg and John would come to the rescue...which I'm always pleased with but it always causes me some hassle. At the same time Donna landed. My garage has 4 locks on it. I'd already decided I wasn't going up Stephens because there was no one in until teatime so I was looking to a me day. Anyway John came up and he can't come up on his own, Margaret bless her has to come as well so that meant make a cup of tea, so I did, then John went to the garage and came back in shortly after. He'd broken the key in the lock and it was stuck! There was no way he could get back in. He'd already planted the wheelchair but forgot the seat so asked if I wanted the seat in the garage, after everything was locked up. Well...I did sort of expect the wheelchair to be all together and the seat part was part of it, and my rooms are tidy so what was I supposed to do with the flipping seat? Well...we now have a lock on the door which is no good. I've found a key on a spare set of keys, everything in this place called home is so old. Margaret thought it was a huge laugh????Which usually tend to make me NOT laugh. I just knew it wasn't going to be straight forward. Bless them they want to help me. I phoned Stephen who says he has a spare lock and he'll give me it at the weekend. No probs, I'm still safe, well the garages are.
> 
> Then Donna decides she will be her normal self and and so I'm trying to find a blind eye. As Margaret was sat there she would work round us. In one hour....she did....have a cup of tea. Talk to her daughter on the phone, did the bathroom and toilet. Stripped a bed. Did upstairs then came down the stairs, did the sitting room, then wash the kitchen floor with my steam cleaner. Wow she's like lightening. Haha. Oh yes, then washed my hair. I started to put her things away. I put the steam cleaner away, the Hoover attachment, the kitchen paper, the sink strainers, the cream cleaner. And passed a comment saying she was driving me crazy each week as her being here was causing me to go around and tidy up after her. She said......Barbara....whoever that is has her cleaning at Barbara's house, and shed told her the same things and that she nearly rang her the other night because she couldn't find something. Donna tells me I should tell her and she won't do it again. Well...I told her that I tell her every bloody week God sends ???? And as much as I think she's great she's driving me insane, and it's imperative that I have a cleaning lady, or I would be doing the jobs myself, she says....oh that's what Barbara says....not a lot I can say to that can I?
> 
> THANKYOU all for letting me blast offfffff hahaha.
> 
> Margaret's baby isn't born yet, she keeps phoning them up....???? I bet that's really going to please her DS and DIL. ???? Lord help this baby. Then Donna chimes in and says her daughter 21 is having a baby, only a few weeks on. She's only been with her boyfriend for 3mths and wants to have the baby, which is fine, nothing to do with me....but I might be thinking of keeping quiet if I were Donna because we live in a chatterbox village and she's very early days yet. About 5weeks. If that.
> Then, our sue texted...this was now while I'd decided to have my dinner and watch the news on tv. She says she didn't have to go out this afternoon so if I. Wanted to go up then it was no bother. Well,,,to be honest I'd already decided earlier that I wasn't and I'd just do Asda tomorrow, to keep jinx right. I could get flowers for my Albert at the weekend. I told her the story haha and I said I was going to have a nervous breakdown after I'd had my lunch and watch the news. While all this was going on this morning, Karen txt to see if I wanted chocolate. Haha. All my friends together...love them lots....driven insane...Donna reckons she's never heard me swear like I did this morning, when she came up behind me and I didn't know she was there. I just about went through the ceiling. ????
> 
> So...tomorrow...I'm going to Asda, coming home doing some washing and will go and see Karen then the afternoon is mine, and hopefully Friday as well. Unless Lynn rings wanting to go for lunch. ???? THANKYOU for listening my sisters.
> 
> Trish....I was watching the news and they were saying Megan is in Vancouver island. Plus there was lots of snow. Haha...hope you and John are fine, stay warm. And I love yawl...sorry for war and peace tonight.


And Megan managed to drive to a woman's shelter in Vancouver city in all that snow (or had a really good driver).
Have a good day today with Asda and visiting Karen.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello. Nice you have a minute to pop in. Keeping your Mr. in my thoughts and sending him best wishes.
> As I do not bake a mixer is some thing I do not need. The carrot cake was a failure. I threw it out. The batter tasted so delicious. I should have eaten the batter. Their were a few comments about the recipe, but I decided I would not know unless I tried it. Now I know.
> I hope you do not lose power with all the snow. Maybe your snow is better than our ice? Both are pretty, but dangerous. Take care.


Snow is definitely better than ice, unless you get over a foot in a short period of time.
Sorry about the carrot cake.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning from the ❄❄❄ Island,
> 
> A quick visit while we still have power.. the lights have been flickering. Winter wonderland outside, over a foot of snow. It's so quiet you could hear a pin drop. I bought 2 new large coolers and have loaded them with snow so all the fridge food will not be lost just in case. Rain is due by Saturday as Pam mentioned. I am nursing Mr J 24/7 so not doing much outdoors. Going with the flo one day at a time.
> 
> My neighbours have been so kind this week, gifted with a full platter roast beef dinner that will last at least 4 days and all sorts of sweets to apply directly to my hips.... you only live once right?
> Still feeding the hummers, they don't seem to be minding the snow.
> 
> Jacky hope your eye heals soon, that's one down. Don't over do it now. Thinking of you.
> 
> Happy to see you back Chris!
> 
> Are you missing Arizona yet Pam? Hope all is going well for you and a Happy Birthday to Mr Ric!
> 
> Josephine I would kill for fish and chips right now! Scrunch Bently for me!
> 
> Hey Judi, you have a lot on your plate, one step at a time right? Stay safe now.
> 
> Jinx, I don't know what I would do without my Kitchen Aid mixer as it does so much of the grunt work for me..love it as much as the Instant Pot. How did the carrot cake turn out?
> 
> Be safe Mav, if anyone can maneuver in the white stuff it'll be you.. best driver I've ever ridden with! Glad your Mom is still having fun with her camera. So cool that you can craft at work, great stress buster eh?
> 
> Susan, you are a busy girl... how are the bunny and Ted doing? You won a good pot this week!
> 
> June, you're looking chic in your new pj's! Hubba hubba! You inspire me to start walking again.
> 
> To my other sister's who are awol, take care.. thinking of you all. xoxoxox


Nice to see you Island sister.
I hope you didnt' lose your hydro and your road gets plowed soon.
The snow in the coolers is a good idea. It will keep things cool without freezing. 
I'm happy about the crafting at work. There are some days that I need it.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jacki, I don't know how anxious I will be, when it comes down to brass tacks, cos atm, I am feeling a bit excited; but that might just change, when I am actually about to go in!???????????? xoxoxo


Having been a nurse, you probably see things from a different angle. Just have faith in the docs, you'll be fine. Love the new avatar, you look lovely! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, Jacky, that's a good sign that you felt like going to knit and natter. Our weekly Fiber Social was cancelled yesterday due to the snow. Today looks better but still snow on the ground and black ice in places. Supposed to be up around 38F today, so that will help get the snow cleared out. It will be a mixed bag here the next few days and then we're back to rain by Saturday. xxxooo


Be careful on that black ice.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The weather affects me a lot. We have had several days of gray, gloom, and doom in a row. The sun lamp certainly is not helpful to me. The CBD oil is somewhat helpful, but nothing replaces the real thing.


We used to get tanned by our old sun lamp. They're not allowed to sell that kind of UV lamp anymore. Pity.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I gave my kitchen Aid mixer away. I have had this hand mixer for at least 3 years and it is the 2nd and 3rd time I have used it. I really could have much easier creamed the soft butter and the sugar by hand.
> Mr. Wonderful and I were fretting as he could not take his meds for 24 hours before the appointment. They neglected to tell us. They would test without the meds then give him the meds and retest. So the appointment was a piece of cake for him. We will be suggesting that with directions about not taking the meds they include that medication will be administer at the test.


That information would have reduced your worry. I hope they include it in the future.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello all my lovely friends, Eddy & I had a trip to Adelaide, and back today, for my Caterat Review. Once we had parked the car, found our way to the Opthalmology Dept, we were booked in, then I waited to be seen by a number of different people, including the Eye Surgeon. It really did feel like I was on a conveyor belt, and between each assessment, we just waited, for the next assessor to call my name, and complet e the next step of the entire process. One thing that had improved from the previous visit, was that we weren't there until the department closed!
> While I was with the reviewing doctor, we discovered that the sight in my R eye has nearly gone, so I am now on a Waiting list for the Replacement Surgery, and I should be notified within the next 3 months, so that isn't too shabby, since it is only just over a month, since my first appointment down there! I was expecting a lot longer!
> The next thing to sort out is this vertigo and unsteadiness, and that process begins this morning, So I am on a roll for now, but we shall see how the wheels of progress, within the Operating Theatre Lists go! I just have to be patient, and I will eventually get there!
> Happy Wednesday, enjoy what ever you might be doing! ???????? xoxoxo


You just changed your avatar. Nice to see your smiling face.
Happy Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Good for your mom on using her gps and going wherever she wants/ needs to go.
> If you are at lunch do you have to answer phones? ????????☎


Yes, and if we are at our desk we have to deal with any walkups that come too. Which is why most people try to get away from the desk, but the lobby areas are cold and the seats are uncomfortable and the cafeteria is too small to take area when not eating. That's why my cubicle neighbour and I wanted to be able to craft at our desks.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. No reason not to get some exercise inside the house today. Moving furniture or scrubbing floors and ceiling will add up to a good walk.????????


My fitwatch counts crocheting as exercise. So far it hasn't registered me as exercising when I'm knitting. :sm19:


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum is bringing mugs down the dark stairs.  
#1 turn on a light,
#2, why are there multiple mugs upstairs?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My fitwatch counts crocheting as exercise. So far it hasn't registered me as exercising when I'm knitting. :sm19:


Sounds about right to me!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is bringing mugs down the dark stairs.
> #1 turn on a light,
> #2, why are there multiple mugs upstairs?


 :sm16: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not better, can't see anything except light out of it and feels as though I've been kicked in the eye. Apparently will take about 6 weeks for my vision to return, but can still knit basic patterns and can natter so no reason to stay home. xx


That's a long time to have murky sight after an operation. I hope you improve soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely not, I'm sitting and sewing up a duck. xx :sm19:


From anyone else, that would be an odd statement. :sm01: 
I'd like to see a pic of your duck family.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thanks for the update. Perhaps by tomorrow things will clear up a bit. Rest now and let him wait on you.????????????


I hope it's getting clearer by the day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I finally got to sleep at 0730 this morning, then only slept for 2 hours, but had another 4 hours later on. We are heading off to Adelaide at about 0530 tomorrow, for an 0930 appointment about my Cateracts, I hope they say the next time is to have it replaced.
> I am going to shout watching a Series called "Ancient Aliens", on Netflix, it sounds quite interesting; The only trouble is, it only has the second Series available, so I am missing out on the entire first Series. Oh well, I might be on Later, but it will depend on how interesting this show is!
> Catch you later, have a good day! ???? xoxoxo


Judi I just love your avatar. It is the epitome of you. I could hug you.


----------



## jinx

I am back in love with my instants pots again. Last night I made pork chops with mushroom gravy and potatoes with corn. Delicious. I should not really blame the pot for the carrot cake as others said their results with that recipe were not good. Live and learn.


nitz8catz said:


> Snow is definitely better than ice, unless you get over a foot in a short period of time.
> Sorry about the carrot cake.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I lost you all! I haven't been on KP for ages, lots of boring reasons but hopefully I can join you all again. Things are much the same here, saw the most senior orthopaedic consultant & he turned round to my DD & said I had a bad back.my spine is an obsolete mess. He offered to do an operation on my spine but after discussing it with him I said no thank you. It sounded horrific & would have meant 3 separate ops, all major during a 3 week period. With my record of recovering from ops I am so glad I turned it down. I think he was too.
> My family are ok, Kaz has moved into a flat about 10 mins walk & they seem to be very happy. The boys are really being naughty with her at the moment, they miss us I know. It's very strange to have our house to ourselves again. Bill is missing the kids, although he would deny that, I will try to catch up. Good to talk to you all again. Xx


It's great to have you back Chris. I'm trying to catch up but I'm almost hibernating this year.


----------



## jinx

Interesting. Crochet irritates my shoulder and knitting does not. Guess crocheting is more of an exercise.


nitz8catz said:


> My fitwatch counts crocheting as exercise. So far it hasn't registered me as exercising when I'm knitting. :sm19:


----------



## jinx

How about iron on interfacing to add stability to the map?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the ky is clearing and the sun is trying to come out. Yesterday I was preparing a lot of saamples for our craft week end and today is another sewing map day. Now we have to sort out how to fix the backing and make it hangable.
> 
> Sorry I'm not around much but things are very busy here atm.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am back in love with my instants pots again. Last night I made pork chops with mushroom gravy and potatoes with corn. Delicious. I should not really blame the pot for the carrot cake as others said their results with that recipe were not good. Live and learn.


It sounds like you get about 49/50 right, that's a lot better than I do without an instant pot!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hm. Just wondering if he could not put milk on his own porridge. You really do spoil him. Poor Mr. Wonderful gets mistreated.
Hoping these annoyance will disappear as your eye heals. ????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Have managed to get the milk into DH's porridge so far but it's been a close thing now and again. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Seems unfair making your work when you are on lunch. Glad that today you have craft lunch with your crafty friends.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's snowing. Another inch on the ground. The snow is supposed to end just about when I arrive at work.
> Today is Craft Lunch and Knit Night.
> The owner of my LYS contacted me about a brioche project. She tried brioche once, got frustrated, and now wants to try it again. The project that she wants to do is very complex. We'll talk tonight.


----------



## jinx

Morning. How about skipping the second square and go onto the third one? No fun knitting a boring project.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and undecided London! I am going to another town on the bus shortly and I will do my walk in the mall as it's very likely to rain a lot today!! Nothing much else to say, I'm plodding on with my second square but finding it boring and slow compared to the first one. Still not sure if the tension is near enough but then blocking can achieve miracles!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well I could do that but I'd be aware that it was sitting there waiting for me to pick it up again! I could abandon it all together but then I'd have a 12" square hole in my Afghan!:sm09: I will soldier on, I'm just having a moan but thanks anyway!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you for the birthday greetings for Mr. Ric. I'll be sure to pass them along when he wakes up this morning. Enjoy your visit with your friend. xxxooo


I hope he had a good birthday.


----------



## jinx

I envy Barny's cooking ability.


London Girl said:


> It sounds like you get about 49/50 right, that's a lot better than I do without an instant pot!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx

You could always knit a plain stockinette square. Sort of like a solid brown square on a blanket.



London Girl said:


> Well I could do that but I'd be aware that it was sitting there waiting for me to pick it up again! I could abandon it all together but then I'd have a 12" square hole in my Afghan!:sm09: I will soldier on, I'm just having a moan but thanks anyway!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Thanks I've had an ear worm all the way home from the station :sm23: "...going clip clipperty clop on the stair, oh yeah' ????????


and now it will have crawled into mine. Thanks for that.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I missed Mr Ric's birthday too.
> Hope it was good.


Thank you. I'll let him know. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm having the same problem, go to grasp something and it's not there. Trying to find the handle on my mug is quite a guessing game, still mustn't grumble hopefully things are on the mend now. When you get you ataract done you should see a result just about straight away. xx


I am not at all sure that mine is ready for the op. I have no problems in full light. I don't want to go through all the pain of those awful eyedrops just to be told again that it isn't bad enough.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You could always knit a plain stockinette square. Sort of like a solid brown square on a blanket.


You are so naughty and so funny!! My dad's pet name for me was "s*** or bust" because I never give up!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Be careful on that black ice.


Will do. This morning we have warmer temps, so it's all beginning to melt away. Thankfully it hasn't been too much bother. We went out for a bite to eat yesterday and it began snowing again, but Mr. Ric is a careful and capable driver and got us back safely. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. Of course with the sun comes cold temperatures, 9F or -13C.
I have nothing planned for today. I have one piece of paperwork that I should handle today, but why do today what you can put off until tomorrow? Rather spend my time knitting and searching for recipes. Mr. Wonderful is going grocery shopping so I will have lots of things to throw in the pot.
Hoping everyone has a fun filled day.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Will do. This morning we have warmer temps, so it's all beginning to melt away. Thankfully it hasn't been too much bother. We went out for a bite to eat yesterday and it began snowing again, but Mr. Ric is a careful and capable driver and got us back safely. xxxooo


So good that you can have faith in Mr Ric for driving, must make for peace of mind!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am serious. I think a solid square would be perfect.
I do not recognize the saying of you dad's. I need more clues.



London Girl said:


> You are so naughty and so funny!! My dad's pet name for me was "s*** or bust" because I never give up!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I hope he had a good birthday.


Thank you. It was pretty good for him, I think. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

I have just been on the telephone to the insurance company about the work done at the beginning of December on our pipes. We are still waiting for the front garden and the side path to be fixed, the garden looks very similar to some of the terrain I saw in the film 1917, mud and rocks. I still have the two large pieces of artificial turf lying about in my tiny back garden and there is still a hole under my washing machine!! In addition, they haven't yet repaid the £5000 that I had to pay the plumber before he would release the invoice and photos required by the insurance company!!! Did I get any joy from my telephone conversation? Of course I didn't, fobbed off by someone who has obviously had a lot of practice at it!! He will look into it and chase it up. Yeah, right!! Sorry, just needed to let off steam!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am serious. I think a solid square would be perfect.
> I do not recognize the saying of you dad's. I need more clues.


PMing you!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So good that you can have faith in Mr Ric for driving, must make for peace of mind!! xxxx


It does most of the time, but sometimes his driving makes me crazy for some reason. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have just been on the telephone to the insurance company about the work done at the beginning of December on our pipes. We are still waiting for the front garden and the side path to be fixed, the garden looks very similar to some of the terrain I saw in the film 1917, mud and rocks. I still have the two large pieces of artificial turf lying about in my tiny back garden and there is still a hole under my washing machine!! In addition, they haven't yet repaid the £5000 that I had to pay the plumber before he would release the invoice and photos required by the insurance company!!! Did I get any joy from my telephone conversation? Of course I didn't, fobbed off by someone who has obviously had a lot of practice at it!! He will look into it and chase it up. Yeah, right!! Sorry, just needed to let off steam!! xxxx


I don't blame you for needing to let off steam after that totally unacceptable result of your conversation with them. They should be getting this taken care of ASAP for you. I hope it all gets sorted out soon. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

I have finally caught up again. I'll try to keep up. It doesn't help that I no longer receive the daily email. I wish they would get their act back together on KP.

Twins today, so must be Thursday!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I have just been on the telephone to the insurance company about the work done at the beginning of December on our pipes. We are still waiting for the front garden and the side path to be fixed, the garden looks very similar to some of the terrain I saw in the film 1917, mud and rocks. I still have the two large pieces of artificial turf lying about in my tiny back garden and there is still a hole under my washing machine!! In addition, they haven't yet repaid the £5000 that I had to pay the plumber before he would release the invoice and photos required by the insurance company!!! Did I get any joy from my telephone conversation? Of course I didn't, fobbed off by someone who has obviously had a lot of practice at it!! He will look into it and chase it up. Yeah, right!! Sorry, just needed to let off steam!! xxxx


I don't blame you. I'd be fuming. Which Insurance company?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caught up again. I'll try to keep up. It doesn't help that I no longer receive the daily email. I wish they would get their act back together on KP.
> 
> Twins today, so must be Thursday!


I get an email every time there is a new post on here!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I don't blame you. I'd be fuming. Which Insurance company?


Naming and shaming:Admiral!!!!


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful's driving irritates me. His braking is uneven and a bit jerky at times. Of course, he is driving my car which brakes differently than his truck so it is understandable. Sometimes I am not very understanding. 


Miss Pam said:


> It does most of the time, but sometimes his driving makes me crazy for some reason. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hm. Just wondering if he could not put milk on his own porridge. You really do spoil him. Poor Mr. Wonderful gets mistreated.
> Hoping these annoyance will disappear as your eye heals. ????????


It's just part of the morning routine, while he's still getting up I get the porridge ready so can put it in the microwave when he comes out. I think I do it in my sleep now. Yes he is spoilt, wish he appreciated it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I envy Barny's cooking ability.


It's very hit or miss I can assure you, perhaps married to a walking dustbin helps. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have just been on the telephone to the insurance company about the work done at the beginning of December on our pipes. We are still waiting for the front garden and the side path to be fixed, the garden looks very similar to some of the terrain I saw in the film 1917, mud and rocks. I still have the two large pieces of artificial turf lying about in my tiny back garden and there is still a hole under my washing machine!! In addition, they haven't yet repaid the £5000 that I had to pay the plumber before he would release the invoice and photos required by the insurance company!!! Did I get any joy from my telephone conversation? Of course I didn't, fobbed off by someone who has obviously had a lot of practice at it!! He will look into it and chase it up. Yeah, right!! Sorry, just needed to let off steam!! xxxx


Now you know why I never get anything done round here, married to someone who worked over 40 years in insurance!!!!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful's driving irritates me. His braking is uneven and a bit jerky at times. Of course, he is driving my car which brakes differently than his truck so it is understandable. Sometimes I am not very understanding.


Mine obviously drives too quickly as he has just picked up his second speeding ticket since we moved in, if he carries on like this he will lose his licence within the year. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Oh yikes! Harold got a speeding ticket about 3 years ago. It was a shock to him and I. He was speeding and paid the ticket. He was driving my car and said it travels so smoothly compared to his truck that he did not even realize he was speeding.


Barn-dweller said:


> Mine obviously drives too quickly as he has just picked up his second speeding ticket since we moved in, if he carries on like this he will lose his licence within the year. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I get an email every time there is a new post on here!!


I do, too, but occasionally my notification selections get turned off and I have to go to my profile and reset them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful's driving irritates me. His braking is uneven and a bit jerky at times. Of course, he is driving my car which brakes differently than his truck so it is understandable. Sometimes I am not very understanding.


I completely understand! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am enjoying cooking more now that I have the pots. I no longer am able to stand at the counter/stove/sing for more than a minute or two. I have the pots on the table and the supplies in the lower cabinets that I can reach from the table. I use a rolling stool for when I need to get to the pantry. It is working well for me. I am thankful I can still walk and stand for very short periods of time.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's very hit or miss I can assure you, perhaps married to a walking dustbin helps. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Now you know why I never get anything done round here, married to someone who worked over 40 years in insurance!!!!!!!!!xxxx


Now, now, you're only allowed one pop per day and you've had that, save something for tomorrow!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh yikes! Harold got a speeding ticket about 3 years ago. It was a shock to him and I. He was speeding and paid the ticket. He was driving my car and said it travels so smoothly compared to his truck that he did not even realize he was speeding.


Good excuse but he clearly didn't get away with it! I've never had a speeding ticket, just umpteen parking tickets! :sm16: :sm12: :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine obviously drives too quickly as he has just picked up his second speeding ticket since we moved in, if he carries on like this he will lose his licence within the year. xx :sm16:


That won't be good if that happens! xxxooo :sm19:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, the wind here is terrific and it's so cold. I went to Asda this morning and it's out in the wilds and the wind was terrible. I got petrol in because tomorrow I'm going out with Lynn for some fish and chips. Tums a bit upside down before we start. I think I've been drinking too much coffee , I never learn. 

On the tv tonight there is a program on itv about the highstreet. Our town is on it. We haven't even got a bank here. Or a butchers. The way the doctors are going seems like they mightn't be here for much longer if they don't pull their socks up. It's so depressing. We used to have a market town where we had an outside market on a Saturday. We had all kinds of shops, just small ones except for the coop and they were all friendly. Everyone knew everyone else and couldn't do enough to help each other. Now...well like so many towns we have nothing. We had 3 post offices. We are down to 1 now and that's at the far end of the town, so it's a mile or so to walk to. We have a town hall, a couple of cafes, a cake shop. A tattoo shop???? And believe it or not a gun shop???? Then we have anew safety and that's about it. We have about 4 pubs. It's a shame.its awful being used as an example. OBTW we have a doggy parlour opened just before Christmas. 

I've had a cup of chocolate with Karen, and a coffee with Margaret. Had hot pot for my lunch and that's about it today. We are still waiting on tender hooks for the new baby who seemingly is 4 days late now. I said it would be today and a little boy. Looks like it's not today. She's wanting to have it at home.

Josephine I'm glad you got your seat booked for York and I'm going to do mine next week. The way this week is going I'm staying safe. Well.. That's it girls tums off a bit. Never mind. I'm going to send you a photo. On my kitchen window outside I have a bird feeder stuck to the glass. The squirrels been at it and tilted it, thought I'd show you. I'll put the photo on soon. Love yawlxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

The swurrels been using it as a trampoleneð¿


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning Susan. Thanks for bring me smiles. Sorry, but some days life is like a situation comedy. I think when Donna was done cleaning I would tell her you can leave as soon as you put your tools away. As I cannot get a cleaning person I find you are lucky to have one even if she is an annoyance.
> Breathe, just breathe all is well and perhaps tomorrow will be better.????????


Nope jinx not better..just different. I stood in some doggy do today. Might buy a lottery ticket at the weekend. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I know I must be late for this occasion, but I hope Mr Ric had a great day, with atleast some time to celebrate! ???? ????????????????????, Or whatever he likes best! ☺???????? xoxoxo


That's a better avatar it's nice to see you


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> My Mum was blind in one eye and I remember that she always had difficulty when pouring tea into a cup. It's the visual depth that needs 2 eyes. Glad you are managing to knit and get to your Knit and Natter group. xx


I have double vision when I look Down. This is due to dysthyroid eye disease 20yrs ago. Check it out. There's only so many in a million get it..????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I have just been on the telephone to the insurance company about the work done at the beginning of December on our pipes. We are still waiting for the front garden and the side path to be fixed, the garden looks very similar to some of the terrain I saw in the film 1917, mud and rocks. I still have the two large pieces of artificial turf lying about in my tiny back garden and there is still a hole under my washing machine!! In addition, they haven't yet repaid the £5000 that I had to pay the plumber before he would release the invoice and photos required by the insurance company!!! Did I get any joy from my telephone conversation? Of course I didn't, fobbed off by someone who has obviously had a lot of practice at it!! He will look into it and chase it up. Yeah, right!! Sorry, just needed to let off steam!! xxxx


Name and shame bony lass, name and shame.......it's disgusting


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, the wind here is terrific and it's so cold. I went to Asda this morning and it's out in the wilds and the wind was terrible. I got petrol in because tomorrow I'm going out with Lynn for some fish and chips. Tums a bit upside down before we start. I think I've been drinking too much coffee , I never learn.
> 
> On the tv tonight there is a program on itv about the highstreet. Our town is on it. We haven't even got a bank here. Or a butchers. The way the doctors are going seems like they mightn't be here for much longer if they don't pull their socks up. It's so depressing. We used to have a market town where we had an outside market on a Saturday. We had all kinds of shops, just small ones except for the coop and they were all friendly. Everyone knew everyone else and couldn't do enough to help each other. Now...well like so many towns we have nothing. We had 3 post offices. We are down to 1 now and that's at the far end of the town, so it's a mile or so to walk to. We have a town hall, a couple of cafes, a cake shop. A tattoo shop???? And believe it or not a gun shop???? We have about 4 pubs. It's a shame.its awful being used as an example. OBTW we have a doggy parlour opened just before Christmas.
> 
> I've had a cup of chocolate with Karen, and a coffee with Margaret. Had hot pot for my lunch and that's about it today. We are still waiting on tender hooks for the new baby who seemingly is 4 days late now. I said it would be today and a little boy. Looks like it's not today. She's wanting to have it at home.
> 
> Josephine I'm glad you got your seat booked for York and I'm going to do mine next week. The way this week is going I'm staying safe. Well.. That's it girls tums off a bit. Never mind. I'm going to send you a photo. On my kitchen window outside I have a bird feeder stuck to the glass. The squirrels been at it and tilted it, thought I'd show you. I'll put the photo on soon. Love yawlxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> The swurrels been using it as a trampoleneð¿


What a wonkey feeder.????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I have just been on the telephone to the insurance company about the work done at the beginning of December on our pipes. We are still waiting for the front garden and the side path to be fixed, the garden looks very similar to some of the terrain I saw in the film 1917, mud and rocks. I still have the two large pieces of artificial turf lying about in my tiny back garden and there is still a hole under my washing machine!! In addition, they haven't yet repaid the £5000 that I had to pay the plumber before he would release the invoice and photos required by the insurance company!!! Did I get any joy from my telephone conversation? Of course I didn't, fobbed off by someone who has obviously had a lot of practice at it!! He will look into it and chase it up. Yeah, right!! Sorry, just needed to let off steam!! xxxx


Get onto your local citizens advice or tell them you'll get onto national papers and tv. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Now, now, you're only allowed one pop per day and you've had that, save something for tomorrow!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'm sure I can find plenty more. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

I do not want to mention how many tickets I have had in my life. I would not want to jinx myself.



London Girl said:


> Good excuse but he clearly didn't get away with it! I've never had a speeding ticket, just umpteen parking tickets! :sm16: :sm12: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Get onto your local citizens advice or tell them you'll get onto national papers and tv. Xxx


I'm tempted but I'll give it a bit longer. Might start phoning them every day!! :sm15: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I'm tempted but I'll give it a bit longer. Might start phoning them every day!! :sm15: xxxx


I think that is the best way to get results


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I think that is the best way to get results


Me, too! How are things going at school so far this term? xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Nice to see you Island sister.
> I hope you didnt' lose your hydro and your road gets plowed soon.
> The snow in the coolers is a good idea. It will keep things cool without freezing.
> I'm happy about the crafting at work. There are some days that I need it.


Hi Mav,
It's a bigger dump than we've had for a few years.. seems the weather is changing every 20 minutes. Supposedly another 4 or more inches tomorrow. We have everything we need so just stay hunkered down. I wish I'd bought bigger coolers years ago, makes life much easier. The snow is just as good as block ice and I've had it last 5 days without melting. The coolers are temperature rated now, that could be part of it. I'm on my last row of wood in the small woodshed should do till the end of the month. That's 3 cords from October to January.. it' hasn't really been a cold year so far. Have the "sun" on my back porch to keep things cheery, helps with the cabin fever!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> The swurrels been using it as a trampoleneð¿


I didn't think people used piggy banks anymore the way real money is being discontinued.. those are cute! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I have just been on the telephone to the insurance company about the work done at the beginning of December on our pipes. We are still waiting for the front garden and the side path to be fixed, the garden looks very similar to some of the terrain I saw in the film 1917, mud and rocks. I still have the two large pieces of artificial turf lying about in my tiny back garden and there is still a hole under my washing machine!! In addition, they haven't yet repaid the £5000 that I had to pay the plumber before he would release the invoice and photos required by the insurance company!!! Did I get any joy from my telephone conversation? Of course I didn't, fobbed off by someone who has obviously had a lot of practice at it!! He will look into it and chase it up. Yeah, right!! Sorry, just needed to let off steam!! xxxx


Seems to be the way now June , tis aggravating to say the least. The telephone go around... grr. :sm14: xooxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> It does most of the time, but sometimes his driving makes me crazy for some reason. xxxooo


In the past I have threatened Mr J with jumping out of the truck if he didn't smarten up! xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caught up again. I'll try to keep up. It doesn't help that I no longer receive the daily email. I wish they would get their act back together on KP.
> 
> Twins today, so must be Thursday!


Have a good twin day Janet, have you been to any concerts lately? xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> In the past I have threatened Mr J with jumping out of the truck if he didn't smarten up! xoxox


I can relate. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> It's very hit or miss I can assure you, perhaps married to a walking dustbin helps. xx :sm23:


Some people are just born good cooks, I think you would fall into that category. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Judi I just love your avatar. It is the epitome of you. I could hug you.


Yes our Judi's smile could light up a room! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Islander wrote:
In the past I have threatened Mr J with jumping out of the truck if he didn't smarten up! xoxox

Miss Pam : I can relate. xxxooo

Islander: Unfortunately the threat just made him worse and caused him to use a laugh that scared me more! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am back in love with my instants pots again. Last night I made pork chops with mushroom gravy and potatoes with corn. Delicious. I should not really blame the pot for the carrot cake as others said their results with that recipe were not good. Live and learn.


Share that one please Judith, it sounds scruptious! Yum.


----------



## Islander

Hey Mav, my laptop is doing a faint sizzling in the corner with the new charger, actually did it with the old charger too. Doesn't do it all the time though. Don't worry I don't leave it plugged in alone. Think it might need a new port. Apple techs get $90 an hour to diagnose... nurses are way behind considering they have skills to save lives. The girls keep telling me I should go android, maybe I will.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from what might be a dry, sunny Norfolk once the sun gets up. DH has gone to the doc's and then into town so hopefully will have a couple of hours to myself. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


Aren't those hours (? minutes) to ourselves, even tho' we do love them dearly, most of the time! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm having the same problem, go to grasp something and it's not there. Trying to find the handle on my mug is quite a guessing game, still mustn't grumble hopefully things are on the mend now. When you get you cataract done you should see a result just about straight away. xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mum was blind in one eye and I remember that she always had difficulty when pouring tea into a cup. It's the visual depth that needs 2 eyes. Glad you are managing to knit and get to your Knit and Natter group. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, until something happens to one eye, one doesn't realise how much our eyes actually do, to make things easier for us! My depth perception is shot ATM, and I'm guessing that until both Cateracts are replaced, that situation will continue!
> 
> That visual impairment, would make driving a little more difficult also; but I know of others, who still drive, after one eye has been done, or even before either has been done, and they can hardly see anything; just accidents waiting to happen! There is one person in my craft group, who is apparently waiting for bilateral Cataract surgery, and she brings a bright table Lamp, so that she can see what she is working on! I can't even imagine how she is still driving, it is just so dangerous, for her, and anyone else on, or near the road! ????????☠
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from what might be a dry, sunny Norfolk once the sun gets up. DH has gone to the doc's and then into town so hopefully will have a couple of hours to myself. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


hahaha ...... yesterday, I thought it was Friday, so that would mean that today would be Saturday; and I was talking with Sissy, and asked her if she would be working today, but she didn't know until this morning. She was sent home from work, as she was ill! When I woke today, she had messaged to let me know, that she was still too ill to work. It was after I checked my calendar, that I discovered that today was only Friday; so I now have an extra day to enjoy now! So now it truely is nearly the WEEKEND; but it doesn't mean that my achvices are going to change much! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the ky is clearing and the sun is trying to come out. Yesterday I was preparing a lot of saamples for our craft week end and today is another sewing map day. Now we have to sort out how to fix the backing and make it hangable.
> 
> Sorry I'm not around much but things are very busy here atm.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Would it be possible to use a staple gun, and secure the map to the backing, in that way? It should be possible to put the staples in places, where they are not visible, of course this method does depend on what type of backing will be used, I was thinking plywood, to make the entire map a little more stable, or would you use a firm, non-stretch fabric, possibly denim, or something similar to that? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Have managed to get the milk into DH's porridge so far but it's been a close thing now and again. xx :sm23:


He should really be helping you, atm; but I am aware that he is from a totally different generation, & upbring, so I will not go there any more! My head is with you, and I am sending lots of Energy, of whatever might be useful for you.
When you wake, for the morning, I hope you have a wonderful day, whatever you decide to do! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You'd think lots of rain would be the answer wouldn't you but it seems it will bring troubles of its own! :sm16: :sm16: :sm22: :sm26: xxxx


Unfortunately, that is true, as the undergrowth was all burnt, so nothing to hold the soil; but funnily, I thought that the root systems of the plants, would have helped hold the soil in place, who is with me on this; but apparently that is how it works! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Would it be possible to use a staple gun, and secure the map to the backing, in that way? It should be possible to put the staples in places, where they are not visible, of course this method does depend on what type of backing will be used, I was thinking plywood, to make the entire map a little more stable, or would you use a firm, non-stretch fabric, possibly denim, or something similar to that? xoxoxo


It is going to have fabric backing with a channel at the top to take a piece of wood and hung like a quilt. It is 6 ft x 5 ft.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear that, probably caused by some quiet stress about your eye! xxxx


Yep, I think that could be a distinct possibility, why didn't you become a doctor? ????????????????????‍⚕ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's snowing. Another inch on the ground. The snow is supposed to end just about when I arrive at work.
> Today is Craft Lunch and Knit Night.
> The owner of my LYS contacted me about a brioche project. She tried brioche once, got frustrated, and now wants to try it again. The project that she wants to do is very complex. We'll talk tonight.


I hope you can encourage her to try something simpler, for her first project, she might just stop trying, if all the patterns sheures, are difficult!
How did the Brioche project go, did the extremely difficult pattern win out, or did a simpler pattern win? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's guy Stuart's son is blind in one eye and drives on the highway all the time. He has had a couple of accidents that have taken off his side mirror, but nothing more serious than that.


Does he need to have . assessments, so that the authorities, & he, knows that he continues as a competent driver? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> It is going to have fabric backing with a channel at the top to take a piece of wood and hung like a quilt. It is 6 ft x 5 ft.


That will look great, when it is hanging, in all of it's Glory! xoxoxo .


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your FM settles soon.
> It sounds like the prep work is all done. I'll wait patiently with you.


Ahhh ......... Company! I will even make you a lovely Spicy, milky Chai latte, and no; it doesn't have Chilli included, but it doesn't taste like Vanilla Chai, which I don't like! ????????

The FM has settled down again, and I also had a huge amount of sleep! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We saw video on the TV of burnt trees standing in water.
> Latest: There were still 85 fires burning across the state of New South Wales on Thursday, with 30 of them yet to be contained, while 19 fires were alight in Victoria, according to fire authorities.
> I hope the rain continues and is in the right place at the right time.


The rest of the World seems to get more coverage of our fires, than we do! I thought the fires were all out now! So those areas, still have some time to get though!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> This one was too young to know he was supposed to run away from me. I wasn't too thrilled with him being on the bed.


I bet it was immensely sake efred, about getting higher than it had been before, and now they are all out in Nature, where all good little mice should be! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Having been a nurse, you probably see things from a different angle. Just have faith in the docs, you'll be fine. Love the new avatar, you look lovely! Xxxx


Baha haha ...... June I have seen some doctors who have made feel a bit nervous, about visiting another doctor, but I will admit that most doctors are excellent, it's the Anaesthetists that I worry about! They have to deliver the correct amount of the drugs, to have the patient at the optimum level, of unconcious, then not let anything go wrong; AND they have to get that cannula into one of my veins, in one shot, without messing up! With this one, I have seen far too many doctors stuffing up far too many arms, when they true too many times to get the cannula in correctly! So I always ask how good they are at cannulation! ????☹


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Having been a nurse, you probably see things from a different angle. Just have faith in the docs, you'll be fine. Love the new avatar, you look lovely! Xxxx


Thank's, I got sick of the flowers, and I have been thinking about a new Avatar for a while now! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You just changed your avatar. Nice to see your smiling face.
> Happy Thursday.


I did, the other one was getting very boring, so it was time to change it, and thank you,it took a few photo's before I got one that I liked! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is bringing mugs down the dark stairs.
> #1 turn on a light,
> #2, why are there multiple mugs upstairs?


Answers to your queries:- 
#1, I can feel each step, with my feet.
#2, because I took one up to bed, and forgot to take them down the next morning!
????????


----------



## Xiang

[Barn-dweller]Definitely not, I'm sitting and sewing up a duck. xx[/quote]



nitz8catz said:


> From anyone else, that would be an odd statement. :sm01:
> I'd like to see a pic of your duck family.


I would also like to see photos, of the duck family. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Judi I just love your avatar. It is the epitome of you. I could hug you.


Thanks Janet, I would hug you back! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I am not at all sure that mine is ready for the op. I have no problems in full light. I don't want to go through all the pain of those awful eyedrops just to be told again that it isn't bad enough.


If I look at someone, while closing my left eye, I cannot see any details of their face, but I can see their ears, though! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have just been on the telephone to the insurance company about the work done at the beginning of December on our pipes. We are still waiting for the front garden and the side path to be fixed, the garden looks very similar to some of the terrain I saw in the film 1917, mud and rocks. I still have the two large pieces of artificial turf lying about in my tiny back garden and there is still a hole under my washing machine!! In addition, they haven't yet repaid the £5000 that I had to pay the plumber before he would release the invoice and photos required by the insurance company!!! Did I get any joy from my telephone conversation? Of course I didn't, fobbed off by someone who has obviously had a lot of practice at it!! He will look into it and chase it up. Yeah, right!! Sorry, just needed to let off steam!! xxxx


Do you know where their office is? ????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It does most of the time, but sometimes his driving makes me crazy for some reason. xxxooo


Pam, do you drive at all?
As to other people (men) doing the driving; I now tell Eddy, when he is not driving well; I think I have a little PTSD, courtesy of my little crash 9 years ago, and he knows to change the way he is driving, because once I begin to get worried, PANIC is never too faraway! I have never reached full blown panic, YET; and I don't want too' but I also don't want to return to the "shut down" state, that I was in for a few decades! If I ever do get back to the " Shut down" state, the next step is Dissociation, which can be very dangerous for a person, depend ing what situation they are trying to remove themselves from! Anyway, I have been out of that for a couple of years now, and I want to stay out, so I let Eddy know, when I don't like the way he is driving! 
sorry about that, sometimes these bits & pieces come out, and the writing just flows! 
Thanks for reading! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Naming and shaming:Admiral!!!!


Write it bigger, and place it more prominently! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It's just part of the morning routine, while he's still getting up I get the porridge ready so can put it in the microwave when he comes out. I think I do it in my sleep now. Yes he is spoilt, wish he appreciated it. xx


I really feel for you Jacki, but all I can do, is to hope that your DH loves you, and is just one of those people who do not show his true feelings, very after; perhaps it was the type of upbringing that was done during his time of childhood! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It's very hit or miss I can assure you, perhaps married to a walking dustbin helps. xx :sm23:


So his really Oscar, and he eats anything?

I think Eddy wishes I a bit more like that; he has a more difficult time, when it comes to main meals, and what I can actually eat; and none of it is due to Allergies! They are more due to the texture of each food, and how my body deals with them! . My system misreads some of the foods I try to eat, and advises me (in its own way), that it is dangerous for me! This is due to a condition called " Sensory Processing Disorder", and each of my children, have this condition in varying degrees, but I think I have the highest level of it, out of all of us! Thankfully, fewer of my gk's have a high level of it!????????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Now you know why I never get anything done round here, married to someone who worked over 40 years in insurance!!!!!!!!!xxxx


 :sm06: :sm15: :sm16: :sm04: ????????
xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine obviously drives too quickly as he has just picked up his second speeding ticket since we moved in, if he carries on like this he will lose his licence within the year. xx :sm16:


Do cars in Britain have a cruise control, that works? It might be time for him to begin using it, very few people, who use their cruise control, rarely get speeding tickets! Just saying! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Now, now, you're only allowed one pop per day and you've had that, save something for tomorrow!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


June, remember that she was quite isolated, fora good few years; so she might just have quite a few " pop's" in Storage, and she needs to release some space, because she has more to put in storage, for future use! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good excuse but he clearly didn't get away with it! I've never had a speeding ticket, just umpteen parking tickets! :sm16: :sm12: :sm06:


We haven't had either, fora very long time! I think the last one might have been about 15 to 20 years ago, then we both began using the cruise control; but if we drive in the Eastern states, because their Speed limits are lower than ours are! ????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Do cars in Britain have a cruise control, that works? It might be time for him to begin using it, very few people, who use their cruise control, rarely get speeding tickets! Just saying! ???????? xoxoxo


Not sure his has one, I must ask him, it seems to have all the other buttons and bells. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from hopefully what will be a sunny Norfolk. Sent DH shopping again as I would be pretty useless trying to find things at the moment. Nothing planned for today except feel sorry for myself, getting fed up of living in a blur. So pleased I can still knit. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning Barny. Hoping that blurriness dissipates more and more each day. Good you look at the bright side of the situation. Mama duck needs a lot of ducklings. Knit away and enjoy your day.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from hopefully what will be a sunny Norfolk. Sent DH shopping again as I would be pretty useless trying to find things at the moment. Nothing planned for today except feel sorry for myself, getting fed up of living in a blur. So pleased I can still knit. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from hopefully what will be a sunny Norfolk. Sent DH shopping again as I would be pretty useless trying to find things at the moment. Nothing planned for today except feel sorry for myself, getting fed up of living in a blur. So pleased I can still knit. Have a good day. xx


Hope the blur clears soon and enjoy your knitting. x


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, the wind here is terrific and it's so cold. I went to Asda this morning and it's out in the wilds and the wind was terrible. I got petrol in because tomorrow I'm going out with Lynn for some fish and chips. *Tums a bit upside down before we start. I think I've been drinking too much coffee , I never learn.*
> 
> On the tv tonight there is a program on itv about the highstreet. Our town is on it. We haven't even got a bank here. Or a butchers. The way the doctors are going seems like they mightn't be here for much longer if they don't pull their socks up. It's so depressing. We used to have a market town where we had an outside market on a Saturday. We had all kinds of shops, just small ones except for the coop and they were all friendly. Everyone knew everyone else and couldn't do enough to help each other. Now...well like so many towns we have nothing. We had 3 post offices. We are down to 1 now and that's at the far end of the town, so it's a mile or so to walk to. We have a town hall, a couple of cafes, a cake shop. A tattoo shop???? And believe it or not a gun shop???? Then we have anew safety and that's about it. We have about 4 pubs. It's a shame.its awful being used as an example. OBTW we have a doggy parlour opened just before Christmas.
> 
> I've had a cup of chocolate with Karen, and a coffee with Margaret. Had hot pot for my lunch and that's about it today. We are still waiting on tender hooks for the new baby who seemingly is 4 days late now. I said it would be today and a little boy. Looks like it's not today. She's wanting to have it at home.
> 
> Josephine I'm glad you got your seat booked for York and I'm going to do mine next week. The way this week is going I'm staying safe. Well.. That's it girls tums off a bit. Never mind. I'm going to send you a photo. On my kitchen window outside I have a bird feeder stuck to the glass. The squirrels been at it and tilted it, thought I'd show you. I'll put the photo on soon. Love yawlxxxxx


Susan, I know you love coffee, but have you tried any of the Chai drinks, to see ifthere is one you like? It might not have the unwanted effects that you get from the coffee! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> That's a better avatar it's nice to see you


Thank you, Susan xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning Barny. Hoping that blurriness dissipates more and more each day. Good you look at the bright side of the situation. Mama duck needs a lot of ducklings. Knit away and enjoy your day.


Morning. Apparently it takes a good few weeks to dissipate so will just have to be patient but it's very trying. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning fro a beautifully sunny Surrey. Boy is that a change from last night. It started raining hard and woke me up and then when I thought it couldn't rain any harder it did and sounded like it was in the bedroom!

Had a good sewing day yesterday, a lot of the people now have hair on their heads. I started sewing a little oak tree last night which is our Town's logo ready to go on the map.

Going to have a walk down to town this morning and then do some more sewing this afternoon.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

I hope Sissy regains her health quickly. Hoping her past illness is not paying a return visit.



Xiang said:


> hahaha ...... yesterday, I thought it was Friday, so that would mean that today would be Saturday; and I was talking with Sissy, and asked her if she would be working today, but she didn't know until this morning. She was sent home from work, as she was ill! When I woke today, she had messaged to let me know, that she was still too ill to work. It was after I checked my calendar, that I discovered that today was only Friday; so I now have an extra day to enjoy now! So now it truely is nearly the WEEKEND; but it doesn't mean that my achvices are going to change much! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

So true! It is bad enough to play phone tag when speaking to someone who speaks English. Even harder when the person you are talking to lives in a foreign country.



Islander said:


> Seems to be the way now June , tis aggravating to say the least. The telephone go around... grr. :sm14: xooxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I have double vision when I look Down. This is due to dysthyroid eye disease 20yrs ago. Check it out. There's only so many in a million get it..????????


That is quite interesting; that is now 2 new conditions (to me), that I have heard of for the first time, within a month of each other. Although the first one wasn't a condition, but a treatment for BPPV!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have just been on the telephone to the insurance company about the work done at the beginning of December on our pipes. We are still waiting for the front garden and the side path to be fixed, the garden looks very similar to some of the terrain I saw in the film 1917, mud and rocks. I still have the two large pieces of artificial turf lying about in my tiny back garden and there is still a hole under my washing machine!! In addition, they haven't yet repaid the £5000 that I had to pay the plumber before he would release the invoice and photos required by the insurance company!!! Did I get any joy from my telephone conversation? Of course I didn't, fobbed off by someone who has obviously had a lot of practice at it!! He will look into it and chase it up. Yeah, right!! Sorry, just needed to let off steam!! xxxx





PurpleFi said:


> Get onto your local citizens advice or tell them you'll get onto national papers and tv. Xxx


That is an excellent Idea, June! Do it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I believe patience is not your long suit. You can lean on us if you get bored or frustrated. Of course you will keep those knitting needles busy to take care of the frustration. Maybe that mama duck will have 100 ducklings?????????????????????????????????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Apparently it takes a good few weeks to dissipate so will just have to be patient but it's very trying. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. I had to read that bit about the hair several times before I got it.???? The people were on the town map not your friends.
Glad you did not float away.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a beautifully sunny Surrey. Boy is that a change from last night. It started raining hard and woke me up and then when I thought it couldn't rain any harder it did and sounded like it was in the bedroom!
> 
> Had a good sewing day yesterday, a lot of the people now have hair on their heads. I started sewing a little oak tree last night which is our Town's logo ready to go on the map.
> 
> Going to have a walk down to town this morning and then do some more sewing this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Yes our Judi's smile could light up a room! :sm02:


Thanks Trish, I have never really liked my photo being taken; I would much rather have a photo taken, when I don't know about it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hey Mav, my laptop is doing a faint sizzling in the corner with the new charger, actually did it with the old charger too. Doesn't do it all the time though. Don't worry I don't leave it plugged in alone. Think it might need a new port. Apple techs get $90 an hour to diagnose... nurses are way behind considering they have skills to save lives. The girls keep telling me I should go android, maybe I will.


I agree with them, Trish! I began with an Ipad, many years ago, but it wasn't compatable, with a lot of places that I accessed. That situation has probably changed by now, but I still think you would be better off with Android, and Samsung is a good brand; but check them all out, to find what suites you the best! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Aren't those hours (? minutes) to ourselves, even tho' we do love them dearly, most of the time! ????????????????????


I missed out half of the sentence! It was supposed to go:-
" Aren't those hours (?minutes) to ourselves, simply wonderful, even tho we do love them dearly, most of the time! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hi Mav,
> It's a bigger dump than we've had for a few years.. seems the weather is changing every 20 minutes. Supposedly another 4 or more inches tomorrow. We have everything we need so just stay hunkered down. I wish I'd bought bigger coolers years ago, makes life much easier. The snow is just as good as block ice and I've had it last 5 days without melting. The coolers are temperature rated now, that could be part of it. I'm on my last row of wood in the small woodshed should do till the end of the month. That's 3 cords from October to January.. it' hasn't really been a cold year so far. Have the "sun" on my back porch to keep things cheery, helps with the cabin fever!


So beautiful Trish but I do understand how you must be feeling a bit trapped!! Glad you have the 'sun' to make you smile!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Islander wrote:
> In the past I have threatened Mr J with jumping out of the truck if he didn't smarten up! xoxox
> 
> Miss Pam : I can relate. xxxooo
> 
> Islander: Unfortunately the threat just made him worse and caused him to use a laugh that scared me more! xoxo


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yep, I think that could be a distinct possibility, why didn't you become a doctor? ????????????????????‍⚕ xoxoxo


Just a good guesser but then I suppose that would be a good thing for a doctor!! Sadly, my school record did not enable me to go on to higher education but thinking about it, being a doctor might have been interesting!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Baha haha ...... June I have seen some doctors who have made feel a bit nervous, about visiting another doctor, but I will admit that most doctors are excellent, it's the Anaesthetists that I worry about! They have to deliver the correct amount of the drugs, to have the patient at the optimum level, of unconcious, then not let anything go wrong; AND they have to get that cannula into one of my veins, in one shot, without messing up! With this one, I have seen far too many doctors stuffing up far too many arms, when they true too many times to get the cannula in correctly! So I always ask how good they are at cannulation! ????☹


I guess in your case, a lot of medical knowledge is a dangerous thing!! I hope you get the very very best!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure his has one, I must ask him, it seems to have all the other buttons and bells. xx


Eddy uses the cruise control all the time, as long as we are travelling above the lowest setting, at which it will work! So what are your speed limits, on the roads that would be travelled most often, around own streets, and the Highways?xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Janet, I would hug you back! xoxoxo


I think you two would literally see 'eye to eye'!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Do you know where their office is? ????


I don't actually but I'm not sure I'd have the courage to go face to face!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Pam, do you drive at all?
> As to other people (men) doing the driving; I now tell Eddy, when he is not driving well; I think I have a little PTSD, courtesy of my little crash 9 years ago, and he knows to change the way he is driving, because once I begin to get worried, PANIC is never too faraway! I have never reached full blown panic, YET; and I don't want too' but I also don't want to return to the "shut down" state, that I was in for a few decades! If I ever do get back to the " Shut down" state, the next step is Dissociation, which can be very dangerous for a person, depend ing what situation they are trying to remove themselves from! Anyway, I have been out of that for a couple of years now, and I want to stay out, so I let Eddy know, when I don't like the way he is driving!
> sorry about that, sometimes these bits & pieces come out, and the writing just flows!
> Thanks for reading! xoxoxo


Glad that you have a sympathetic and understanding man, not so many of those around!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 am EST and -23'C (-9'F). Clear and cold today but we are getting up to 30 cm of snow over the weekend. My plans for an oil change for my car have been cancelled. And I probably won't go to the LYS. Unfortunately, this weekend is my bi-weekly grocery run and the list is long.
Craft Circle at lunch was a little different. We were crashed by a handful of people who were looking for someplace to eat. So these people sat on one side of the room chatting way and eating their lunch while the rest of us were crochetting/sewing/knitting. ??
Knit Night was quiet last night. We just had the regulars. There was a little discussion about the yarn store downtown that closed. Apparently although the store is closed, the owner has not removed anything from the building. The yarn, book, threads and needles are all still set up like the store can open at any time.
I've moved onto the next section of the Cozy Eve shawl.


----------



## jinx

Trish this is the link for the pork chops. https://thesaltymarshmallow.com/instant-pot-pork-chops-with-gravy/ I do not take the chops out and then put them back in. I just left them in and added ingredients. I put the potatoes in a sling on top of the pork chops and did them both at the same. time.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I really feel for you Jacki, but all I can do, is to hope that your DH loves you, and is just one of those people who do not show his true feelings, very after; perhaps it was the type of upbringing that was done during his time of childhood! ???????? xoxoxo


I think it may well be an age thing as I have one from the same generation who is very similar in many ways!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, remember that she was quite isolated, fora good few years; so she might just have quite a few " pop's" in Storage, and she needs to release some space, because she has more to put in storage, for future use! ????????????xoxoxo


Quite right, we don't want Jacky going '*POP*', do we??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from hopefully what will be a sunny Norfolk. Sent DH shopping again as I would be pretty useless trying to find things at the moment. Nothing planned for today except feel sorry for myself, getting fed up of living in a blur. So pleased I can still knit. Have a good day. xx


...and that you can get on here! Just stay in touch with us, we'll keep your spirits up and try to be a patient patient!! I know it's hard but it will all be worth it in the end, one day you'll look back at all this and laugh, hahahahaha !! xxxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Eddy uses the cruise control all the time, as long as we are travelling above the lowest setting, at which it will work! So what are your speed limits, on the roads that would be travelled most often, around own streets, and the Highways?xoxoxo


In town, 50kph (30mph), unless close to a school or old folks home, then 30kph (15mph). Between towns, 80kph (50mph). Multilane highways...AUTOBAHN!!!! Just go the same speed as the rest of the traffic. (At 150kph,(93mph) they will pull you over and ticket you.)


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 am EST and -23'C (-9'F). Clear and cold today but we are getting up to 30 cm of snow over the weekend. My plans for an oil change for my car have been cancelled. And I probably won't go to the LYS. Unfortunately, this weekend is my bi-weekly grocery run and the list is long.
> Craft Circle at lunch was a little different. We were crashed by a handful of people who were looking for someplace to eat. So these people sat on one side of the room chatting way and eating their lunch while the rest of us were crochetting/sewing/knitting. ??
> Knit Night was quiet last night. We just had the regulars. There was a little discussion about the yarn store downtown that closed. Apparently although the store is closed, the owner has not removed anything from the building. The yarn, book, threads and needles are all still set up like the store can open at any time.
> I've moved onto the next section of the Cozy Eve shawl.


Ooh, that's an interesting stitch, pretty!! Sorry about the snow, I guess you are a lot more used to it than we would be but it really does interrupt your life, doesn't it?!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Quite right, we don't want Jacky going '*POP*', do we??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


There's not too much of me so I wouldn't make a awful lot of mess. Have a great day out, it's sunny up here at the moment, but cold. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that's an interesting stitch, pretty!! Sorry about the snow, I guess you are a lot more used to it than we would be but it really does interrupt your life, doesn't it?!!


I don't like it when I have to change plans due to weather. If I was just picking up groceries around Port Hope, I would still go out and just drive slowly, but this weekend will also be high winds and the road up to Peterborough drifts a lot, so I will not be driving on that road this weekend.
We might be able to get up there tonight if we can get all the chores done after work quickly.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Trish this is the link for the pork chops. https://thesaltymarshmallow.com/instant-pot-pork-chops-with-gravy/ I do not take the chops out and then put them back in. I just left them in and added ingredients. I put the potatoes in a sling on top of the pork chops and did them both at the same. time.


There's that ranch dressing again!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Trish this is the link for the pork chops. https://thesaltymarshmallow.com/instant-pot-pork-chops-with-gravy/ I do not take the chops out and then put them back in. I just left them in and added ingredients. I put the potatoes in a sling on top of the pork chops and did them both at the same. time.


Sounds great.
The pork chops that I slow cooked in the Instant Pot turned out great. But I only did the meat and gravy. My potatoes were done separately.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> There's not too much of me so I wouldn't make a awful lot of mess. Have a great day out, it's sunny up here at the moment, but cold. xxxx


Not going out until tomorrow and I now have my doubts about that. Miriam does not like the cold and it always rains when we go out so it could turn out to be a miserable day!! For the rest of you, I have booked a coach trip with Miriam for tomorrow to a town not too far from Jacky. They have a Straw Bear Festival this weekend (Let's drag some people to our town to get some money out of them!!) There will be Morris dancing and stalls and things but let there please be a nice pub or cafe where we can shelter!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ...and that you can get on here! Just stay in touch with us, we'll keep your spirits up and try to be a patient patient!! I know it's hard but it will all be worth it in the end, one day you'll look back at all this and laugh, hahahahaha !! xxxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm16: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like it when I have to change plans due to weather. If I was just picking up groceries around Port Hope, I would still go out and just drive slowly, but this weekend will also be high winds and the road up to Peterborough drifts a lot, so I will not be driving on that road this weekend.
> We might be able to get up there tonight if we can get all the chores done after work quickly.


That would be a good idea. It is Peterborough that we are going to tomorrow, strangely!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just a good guesser but then I suppose that would be a good thing for a doctor!! Sadly, my school record did not enable me to go on to higher education but thinking about it, being a doctor might have been interesting!! xxxx


My niece was going to be a doctor. She took the first two years of pre-med. Then she realized how much studying and how many years it was going to take and switched career paths to become a digital ultrasound technician. She's currently in Toronto looking for her first paying job. She just finished her year of unpaid "servitude" at Lindsay hospital. (It was part of the requirements of her certification)


----------



## London Girl

Right, I have sat here tapping away for far too long!! I am going out for my walk in a minute, via the post office where I will drop off a parcel of books that I sold on eBay. The weather doesn't look great, I may get a soaking but I'll dry out eventually!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love'n'hugs to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a beautifully sunny Surrey. Boy is that a change from last night. It started raining hard and woke me up and then when I thought it couldn't rain any harder it did and sounded like it was in the bedroom!
> 
> Had a good sewing day yesterday, a lot of the people now have hair on their heads. I started sewing a little oak tree last night which is our Town's logo ready to go on the map.
> 
> Going to have a walk down to town this morning and then do some more sewing this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday.
Good to hear that your people have hair now.
One of the ladies was brushing her Bob Ross amigurumi that she crocheted for Craft Lunch. Bob Ross has an "afro" hair style. And her crochetted version came pretty close. It's amazing what can be done with yarn.
I'm glad that you live on a hill and are far away from any flooding zone.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Apparently it takes a good few weeks to dissipate so will just have to be patient but it's very trying. xx


I hope you notice an improvement every day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> There's that ranch dressing again!! xxxx


https://www.gimmesomeoven.com/homemade-ranch-seasoning-mix/

See if this works?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We haven't had either, fora very long time! I think the last one might have been about 15 to 20 years ago, then we both began using the cruise control; but if we drive in the Eastern states, because their Speed limits are lower than ours are! ????????????????????????


I have only had 1 speeding ticket in my life. It was a bad day at work and I was car-pooling with a bunch of ladies. The more I talked about my day, the more I was speeding. I was still so upset that when the cop pulled me over, I burst out crying. He gave me a reduced ticket but made one of the other ladies drive my car until I calmed down. oops.
I use cruise control a lot when the speed limit drops due to school zones or hospital zones to make sure I stay at the right speed.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is bringing mugs down the dark stairs.
> #1 turn on a light,
> #2, why are there multiple mugs upstairs?





Xiang said:


> Answers to your queries:-
> #1, I can feel each step, with my feet.
> #2, because I took one up to bed, and forgot to take them down the next morning!
> ????????


Mum has a favourite mug that she uses for her coffee everyday. That mug usually ends up all over the house. I go looking for it at night before I turn on the dishwasher. I'm not sure how she managed to squirrel away multiple mugs upstairs. :sm17:
You might be right about her feeling her way down the stairs with her feet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Ahhh ......... Company! I will even make you a lovely Spicy, milky Chai latte, and no; it doesn't have Chilli included, but it doesn't taste like Vanilla Chai, which I don't like! ????????
> 
> The FM has settled down again, and I also had a huge amount of sleep! ????????


I like the sounds of that latte. 
I've been drinking Pumpking spice chai latte's lately. Yummy.
I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Does he need to have . assessments, so that the authorities, & he, knows that he continues as a competent driver? xoxoxo


He only had to have an eye test to see if he could read the road signs, which he could. No further tests are necessary until he accumulates enough points against his license because of his accidents. If he gets enough points, he will need to go in for re-testing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not going out until tomorrow and I now have my doubts about that. Miriam does not like the cold and it always rains when we go out so it could turn out to be a miserable day!! For the rest of you, I have booked a coach trip with Miriam for tomorrow to a town not too far from Jacky. They have a Straw Bear Festival this weekend (Let's drag some people to our town to get some money out of them!!) There will be Morris dancing and stalls and things but let there please be a nice pub or cafe where we can shelter!!! xxxx


Apparently the George Hotel is a Wetherspoons in the Market Place. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hey Mav, my laptop is doing a faint sizzling in the corner with the new charger, actually did it with the old charger too. Doesn't do it all the time though. Don't worry I don't leave it plugged in alone. Think it might need a new port. Apple techs get $90 an hour to diagnose... nurses are way behind considering they have skills to save lives. The girls keep telling me I should go android, maybe I will.


My laptop just crashed while I was trying to post to KP.
I know it is on its last leg but I'm trying to make it last. I'll have to look at it tonight.
"Sizzling" is not good. Especially where power is concerned.
The amount of compensation that some people get is puzzling. Pc techs don't get as much around here because the schools have put out too many lately.
DD just got a Chrome book that she is quite happy with.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now. It’s time for me to go.
Everyone have a great Friday and weekend. I’ll try to get back on this weekend if I get snowed in.


----------



## jinx

Unbelievable that I have never used it before this week. Then I used it for two different meals.
I had it in the pantry and now I have it on my shopping list. I will not be calling in a pick up shopping list as we cannot depend on the weather. The forecast keeps changing and changing, but snow is always mentioned. We have plenty in the larder to last us 3 weeks. We found out that we can last that long when Mr. Wonderful was sick. The only thing we ran out of was toilet paper. No worry about that now. 


London Girl said:


> There's that ranch dressing again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.gimmesomeoven.com/homemade-ranch-seasoning-mix/
> 
> See if this works?


Oh bless you Jeanette!! I have no idea where I will find buttermilk, dried or otherwise but I shall have a jolly good look! Maybe if its a cooked dish, just the herbs will give the right flavour, I can certainly find those!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have only had 1 speeding ticket in my life. It was a bad day at work and I was car-pooling with a bunch of ladies. The more I talked about my day, the more I was speeding. I was still so upset that when the cop pulled me over, I burst out crying. He gave me a reduced ticket but made one of the other ladies drive my car until I calmed down. oops.
> I use cruise control a lot when the speed limit drops due to school zones or hospital zones to make sure I stay at the right speed.


Awwww! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently the George Hotel is a Wetherspoons in the Market Place. xxxx


Oh result, many thanks dear!!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you Jeanette!! I have no idea where I will find buttermilk, dried or otherwise but I shall have a jolly good look! Maybe if its a cooked dish, just the herbs will give the right flavour, I can certainly find those!! Xxxx


I find it at our WalMart. Any dried milk may work with a little vinegar.

https://bakingbites.com/2014/06/what-is-dried-buttermilk-powder/

https://tastesbetterfromscratch.com/how-to-make-buttermilk/


----------



## jinx

I love being able to throw it all in the same pot. Clean up is easier. I bought the sling tripod and that makes layering much easier and neater. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Instant-Pot-Official-Silicone-Bakeware-Sling-Red-Walmart-Stores/137505904?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=6394&adid=22222222227305110749&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=379884279587&wl4=aud-430887228898la-810356208694&wl5=9018769&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=137505904&veh=sem&gclid=Cj0KCQiA04XxBRD5ARIsAGFygj-uYg9soeFfe8lPBfspNteiY7nZkR4bf9iqDeNJU8hu4tx6qJNGcZUaAjkUEALw_wcB Good grief I need to learn how to make tiny links.
I also no longer peel potatoes. Just scrub them completely. I believe many vitamins and minerals are in the peels. Well that is my excuse for not peeling them and I am sticking to it. Of course, I buy thin skinned potatoes.


nitz8catz said:


> Sounds great.
> The pork chops that I slow cooked in the Instant Pot turned out great. But I only did the meat and gravy. My potatoes were done separately.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I find it at our WalMart. Any dried milk may work with a little vinegar.
> 
> https://bakingbites.com/2014/06/what-is-dried-buttermilk-powder/
> 
> https://tastesbetterfromscratch.com/how-to-make-buttermilk/


Thanks again dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I love being able to throw it all in the same pot. Clean up is easier. I bought the sling tripod and that makes layering much easier and neater. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Instant-Pot-Official-Silicone-Bakeware-Sling-Red-Walmart-Stores/137505904?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=6394&adid=22222222227305110749&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=379884279587&wl4=aud-430887228898la-810356208694&wl5=9018769&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=137505904&veh=sem&gclid=Cj0KCQiA04XxBRD5ARIsAGFygj-uYg9soeFfe8lPBfspNteiY7nZkR4bf9iqDeNJU8hu4tx6qJNGcZUaAjkUEALw_wcB Good grief I need to learn how to make tiny links.
> I also no longer peel potatoes. Just scrub them completely. I believe many vitamins and minerals are in the peels. Well that is my excuse for not peeling them and I am sticking to it. Of course, I buy thin skinned potatoes.


You are quite right, all the vitamin C lurks just under the skin!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Pam, do you drive at all?
> As to other people (men) doing the driving; I now tell Eddy, when he is not driving well; I think I have a little PTSD, courtesy of my little crash 9 years ago, and he knows to change the way he is driving, because once I begin to get worried, PANIC is never too faraway! I have never reached full blown panic, YET; and I don't want too' but I also don't want to return to the "shut down" state, that I was in for a few decades! If I ever do get back to the " Shut down" state, the next step is Dissociation, which can be very dangerous for a person, depend ing what situation they are trying to remove themselves from! Anyway, I have been out of that for a couple of years now, and I want to stay out, so I let Eddy know, when I don't like the way he is driving!
> sorry about that, sometimes these bits & pieces come out, and the writing just flows!
> Thanks for reading! xoxoxo


Yes, I do drive. I don't drive on the freeway, though, because the other drivers make me nervous. When we're at our house in Arizona, I drive into town by myself all the time. It's 25 miles and the speed is 65 mph, but there aren't hardly any cars around. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from hopefully what will be a sunny Norfolk. Sent DH shopping again as I would be pretty useless trying to find things at the moment. Nothing planned for today except feel sorry for myself, getting fed up of living in a blur. So pleased I can still knit. Have a good day. xx


Good thing you can still knit. Hopefully the blurriness is getting better each day. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am taking a break. I cleaned the kitchen, made a dessert, cleaned the kitchen. Then did 2 loads of laundry, and vacuumed. Just when I was going to have a cuppa he dropped a piece of medical equipment. It rolled to the very back of the desk. I have never been able to move that desk it is so big and heavy. However, he needed that doohickey and I managed to move it enough to get the broom behind and sweep it out to where I could reach it with the pickerupper gadget. Now I know for sure I am getting a smaller desk. This is so heavy and takes up so much floor space that it is impractical. 
Having my cuppa and watching my Newton's Cradle and relaxing for a bit.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Not going out until tomorrow and I now have my doubts about that. Miriam does not like the cold and it always rains when we go out so it could turn out to be a miserable day!! For the rest of you, I have booked a coach trip with Miriam for tomorrow to a town not too far from Jacky. They have a Straw Bear Festival this weekend (Let's drag some people to our town to get some money out of them!!) There will be Morris dancing and stalls and things but let there please be a nice pub or cafe where we can shelter!!! xxxx


Sounds like a fun day planned. I hope the weather cooperates. We're supposed to be getting gusty, windy weather overnight tonight (mostly to the north of us, so I hope it stays there). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. I'll be leaving in a little while to meet up with a couple of friends for coffee and some knitting and chatting. Will be good to get out. Ran a quick errand yesterday. It felt good to get out on my own. Our snow is gone from the roads with just a small amount left on the lawn. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am taking a break. I cleaned the kitchen, made a dessert, cleaned the kitchen. Then did 2 loads of laundry, and vacuumed. Just when I was going to have a cuppa he dropped a piece of medical equipment. It rolled to the very back of the desk. I have never been able to move that desk it is so big and heavy. However, he needed that doohickey and I managed to move it enough to get the broom behind and sweep it out to where I could reach it with the pickerupper gadget. Now I know for sure I am getting a smaller desk. This is so heavy and takes up so much floor space that it is impractical.
> Having my cuppa and watching my Newton's Cradle and relaxing for a bit.


Busy day so far. Yes, a smaller desk sounds like a good idea. I hope you have a much quieter rest of your day. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think you two would literally see 'eye to eye'!!! xxxx


I think we would also, I have lost a bit of my 5'11.75", but I don't know by how much, because I seem tobe a different height, everyday now! I think the most accurate way to measure me now, would be to put me in the same position in which babies are measured. That way gravity wouldn't be making me shorter! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I don't actually but I'm not sure I'd have the courage to go face to face!! xxxx


I really think your best bet, would be to take Janet's advise! You pay them good money for their coverage, so they should conclude the Claim, and pay you the amount you are entitled too! It is taking far too long! 
Righto ...... I have now stood down from my Soapbox, til next time! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Glad that you have a sympathetic and understanding man, not so many of those around!! xxxx


He has actually seen how panicked I can become, and it frightened him, and that was before my accident, and when he does get a little aggro,(?sp), I just try to keep myself under control, but still let him know, that I am getting frightened, so he backs off a little.

When I told him that I was giving my Licence up, he tried to talk me out of it; so I told him how I felt when I began to drive again; and once I had explained the situation, he stopped trying to talk me out of that decision! He is also quite different from most males, for which I am so pleased, because of the way I was back then, I doubt if we would have got past the first few weeks! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I do not want to mention how many tickets I have had in my life. I would not want to jinx myself.


I came extremely close to getting a speeding ticket when my older girls were still quite young, and I was still in my late 20's; the officer was about my dad's age, and I think he might have had a daughter about the same age as I was, because when he asked if I knew what speed I had been doing, I told him the speed, then I told him why I had been doing that speed! He gave me a little lecture, then told me to get going, before the changed his mind! I think the only times my car was clocked for a ticket, was when Eddy was driving, but the ticket would come to me, cos the car is in my name, but I just do a stat Dec, to say I wasn't the driver, and another one issent out, in the correct name!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hi Mav,
> It's a bigger dump than we've had for a few years.. seems the weather is changing every 20 minutes. Supposedly another 4 or more inches tomorrow. We have everything we need so just stay hunkered down. I wish I'd bought bigger coolers years ago, makes life much easier. The snow is just as good as block ice and I've had it last 5 days without melting. The coolers are temperature rated now, that could be part of it. I'm on my last row of wood in the small woodshed should do till the end of the month. That's 3 cords from October to January.. it' hasn't really been a cold year so far. Have the "sun" on my back porch to keep things cheery, helps with the cabin fever!


Beautiful photos, yet again! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. It's been a miserable day weather wise. My tums still playing up but I still went out to lunch with Lynn. I look at it like this. If my tum is off, I might as well give it something to be off with than not. So I enjoyed fish and chips and mushy peas.lynn is funny. Her and me go back 40+ years. It's her birthday on Wednesday. She'll be 78 and she still goes walking with a group from u3a. And line dancing 2 and sometimes 3 times a week. She says she feels tired sometimes. ???? We sat in the cafe for 2 hrs today. So we thought we'd better buy another coffee. 

Still no news of the new baby, so there's no more fresh news to tell you. I told everyone to watch loftus on tv last night and apparently it was very good. But I didn't record it right so I never saw it???? Lynn said it was good. Right that's all for now. Love yawl.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I hope Sissy regains her health quickly. Hoping her past illness is not paying a return visit.


Thanks Judith, but the lung infection hasn't returned; she and one other worker have a touch of Gastro, so she should be well again by Monday!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I guess in your case, a lot of medical knowledge is a dangerous thing!! I hope you get the very very best!! xxxx


Thanks for that. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Josephine.....I've been told something I didn't know today, can you remember in Whitby with you and June I think it was , well down the bank from bothams there was attend weeny material/crafts shop. You got some buttons and material there. It was a tiny shop and she retired? Well. Seemingly someone has bought it over and sells yarn! We shall have to go and find out one day. Do you feel a meeting coming on haha. Won't be long for York.. Love ya


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Not going out until tomorrow and I now have my doubts about that. Miriam does not like the cold and it always rains when we go out so it could turn out to be a miserable day!! For the rest of you, I have booked a coach trip with Miriam for tomorrow to a town not too far from Jacky. They have a Straw Bear Festival this weekend (Let's drag some people to our town to get some money out of them!!) There will be Morris dancing and stalls and things but let there please be a nice pub or cafe where we can shelter!!! xxxx


Would be nice if you and jacky coukd meet?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> In town, 50kph (30mph), unless close to a school or old folks home, then 30kph (15mph). Between towns, 80kph (50mph). Multilane highways...AUTOBAHN!!!! Just go the same speed as the rest of the traffic. (At 150kph,(93mph) they will pull you over and ticket you.)


Within Town limits, the speed is the same as ours, on our highways, which are nothing like yours, the speed in SA is 110kph, in the Eastern States, it is 100kph, but in N T, it is about 130 kph (or possibly higher)
so many different Speed lemits around Australian, itis ridiculous! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I like the sounds of that latte.
> I've been drinking Pumpking spice chai latte's lately. Yummy.
> I'm glad you are feeling better.


I also drink a Tumeric Latte, but I haven't had one of those, for quite a while!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> He only had to have an eye test to see if he could read the road signs, which he could. No further tests are necessary until he accumulates enough points against his license because of his accidents. If he gets enough points, he will need to go in for re-testing.


Yes I understand that! There are many people in Pl Augusta, who should no longer be driving, but they still have their licences, and with some of them, I really don't know how they shall have it! smh


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you Jeanette!! I have no idea where I will find buttermilk, dried or otherwise but I shall have a jolly good look! Maybe if its a cooked dish, just the herbs will give the right flavour, I can certainly find those!! Xxxx


June, you could try substituting Natural Yoghurt for the butter milk, surely it would be somewhere near the milk, in the Supermarket! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am taking a break. I cleaned the kitchen, made a dessert, cleaned the kitchen. Then did 2 loads of laundry, and vacuumed. Just when I was going to have a cuppa he dropped a piece of medical equipment. It rolled to the very back of the desk. I have never been able to move that desk it is so big and heavy. However, he needed that doohickey and I managed to move it enough to get the broom behind and sweep it out to where I could reach it with the pickerupper gadget. Now I know for sure I am getting a smaller desk. This is so heavy and takes up so much floor space that it is impractical.
> Having my cuppa and watching my Newton's Cradle and relaxing for a bit.


Well done for such a busy day, you deserve a rest!! The pickerupper is known as the Granny Grabber in this house!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day planned. I hope the weather cooperates. We're supposed to be getting gusty, windy weather overnight tonight (mostly to the north of us, so I hope it stays there). xxxooo


If I could have got my money back from the coach company, I think I would have cancelled because it's going to be cold and wet tomorrow and most of the entertainment is outside, heigh ho, will just have to wrap up warm!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I really think your best bet, would be to take Janet's advise! You pay them good money for their coverage, so they should conclude the Claim, and pay you the amount you are entitled too! It is taking far too long!
> Righto ...... I have now stood down from my Soapbox, til next time! ????????????xoxoxo


I will phone them again after the weekend, even if it means playing the poor little old lady!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Would be nice if you and jacky coukd meet?


Yes it would but I think Jacky's blurry eye would not make it a nice experience for her. Would love to see the Whitby wool shop!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, you could try substituting Natural Yoghurt for the butter milk, surely it would be somewhere near the milk, in the Supermarket! ????????????


I liked the idea of the convenience of the dry mixture, which is what the recipe calls for. Not desperate for it but will keep my eyes open when I visit bigger supermarkets than the one I usually use!! Thanks for the suggestion though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I had a nice surprise a couple of hours ago, my sister who is renting a studio apartment in Barbados with her DH for the whole of January (how the other half live eh?!) video called me! Their apartment looks wonderful and overlooks the two pools and the sea!! Apparently, it's very hot but then I suppose it would be!! She tells me I'm going to steam in Vietnam cos it's so humid. Thanks sis!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Would be nice if you and jacky coukd meet?


Just a bit too far, it did cross my mind but think there will be an awful lot of people around. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> If I could have got my money back from the coach company, I think I would have cancelled because it's going to be cold and wet tomorrow and most of the entertainment is outside, heigh ho, will just have to wrap up warm!! xxxx


Will have a look at the weather forecast here and see what they say. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Will have a look at the weather forecast here and see what they say. xxxx


June, forecast for tomorrow is dry and sunny all day but cold 6C, but at least you shouldn't get wet. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> June, forecast for tomorrow is dry and sunny all day but cold 6C, but at least you shouldn't get wet. xxxx


Thank you, that'll make a change!! Thermals on then!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Good morning from the Island
It's a lovely day, there is another dump expected sometime today. It's getting I can't see out our window's until the snow does a big slide off the roof. You don't want to be standing under the overhangs when it comes down believe me! We never ever put on gutters for that reason even with the snow guards. 

Going to do a frozen chicken in the Instant Pot Jinx, I've been reluctant to defrost it and do it traditionally thinking the power would go off right in the middle of cooking. Strange enough it's only been going off when you least expect it would. Thanks for posting the pork chop recipe! 

The only thing I don't like about sunny days is the dust shows more.. I'd better get to work. :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island
> It's a lovely day, there is another dump expected sometime today. It's getting I can't see out our window's until the snow does a big slide off the roof. You don't want to be standing under the overhangs when it comes down believe me! We never ever put on gutters for that reason even with the snow guards.
> 
> Going to do a frozen chicken in the Instant Pot Jinx, I've been reluctant to defrost it and do it traditionally thinking the power would go off right in the middle of cooking. Strange enough it's only been going off when you least expect it would. Thanks for posting the pork chop recipe!
> 
> The only thing I don't like about sunny days is the dust shows more.. I'd better get to work. :sm16:


Lots of snow! Beautiful photos! Stay warm. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island
> It's a lovely day, there is another dump expected sometime today. It's getting I can't see out our window's until the snow does a big slide off the roof. You don't want to be standing under the overhangs when it comes down believe me! We never ever put on gutters for that reason even with the snow guards.
> 
> Going to do a frozen chicken in the Instant Pot Jinx, I've been reluctant to defrost it and do it traditionally thinking the power would go off right in the middle of cooking. Strange enough it's only been going off when you least expect it would. Thanks for posting the pork chop recipe!
> 
> The only thing I don't like about sunny days is the dust shows more.. I'd better get to work. :sm16:


I know it's a nuisance but your photos are beautiful. xx


----------



## jinx

Unbelievable beautiful! 
I cannot do a frozen chicken in mine as they put the gizzards and such in the cavity before 
they freeze it.
Today I had the most delicious soup I ever have eaten. The thought has crossed my mind to hide Harold's portion so I can eat it tomorrow. We never eat rice and I only have cabbage in cole slaw. But I thought I would try this recipe as it was something different. https://www.365daysofcrockpot.com/instant-pot-cabbage-roll-soup/
In my 6 quart I used only a scant 6 cups of broth and the pot was full. I will use my 8 quart next time.



Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island
> It's a lovely day, there is another dump expected sometime today. It's getting I can't see out our window's until the snow does a big slide off the roof. You don't want to be standing under the overhangs when it comes down believe me! We never ever put on gutters for that reason even with the snow guards.
> 
> Going to do a frozen chicken in the Instant Pot Jinx, I've been reluctant to defrost it and do it traditionally thinking the power would go off right in the middle of cooking. Strange enough it's only been going off when you least expect it would. Thanks for posting the pork chop recipe!
> 
> The only thing I don't like about sunny days is the dust shows more.. I'd better get to work. :sm16:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Unbelievable beautiful!
> I cannot do a frozen chicken in mine as they put the gizzards and such in the cavity before
> they freeze it.
> Today I had the most delicious soup I ever have eaten. The thought has crossed my mind to hide Harold's portion so I can eat it tomorrow. We never eat rice and I only have cabbage in cole slaw. But I thought I would try this recipe as it was something different. https://www.365daysofcrockpot.com/instant-pot-cabbage-roll-soup/
> In my 6 quart I used only a scant 6 cups of broth and the pot was full. I will use my 8 quart next time.


Got it! ????‍????


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Lots of snow! Beautiful photos! Stay warm. :sm02: xxxooo


You too Pam. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I know it's a nuisance but your photos are beautiful. xx


Thank goodness for blue skies or we'd all go mad! xoxox


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, I do drive. I don't drive on the freeway, though, because the other drivers make me nervous. When we're at our house in Arizona, I drive into town by myself all the time. It's 25 miles and the speed is 65 mph, but there aren't hardly any cars around. xxxooo


That's ok, there was a reason I asked; but for the life of me, I just can't recall why I asked! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from hopefully what will be a sunny Norfolk. Sent DH shopping again as I would be pretty useless trying to find things at the moment. Nothing planned for today except feel sorry for myself, getting fed up of living in a blur. So pleased I can still knit. Have a good day. xx





Miss Pam said:


> Good thing you can still knit. Hopefully the blurriness is getting better each day. xxxooo


I know how you are feeling Jacki, my activities have diminished drastically, and am now down to knitting, crocket and using the weaving squares; I will get a few blankets, by the time I have finished! That is my goal anyway! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a very dark London but then it is only 7 am! I am on a bus on my way to meet up with Miriam and the coach that will take us out for the day! It's only going to get to 6'C today so I'm wrapped up nice and warm, I advised Miriam to do the same! Will send some pictures if I can, otherwise, catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very sunny but very cold Norfolk. Definitely a stay in day so will continue with my duck family. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny but very cold Norfolk. Definitely a stay in day so will continue with my duck family. Have a good weekend. xx


Good morning, we are still on the M11, ETA at Whittlesey is 10.30am when the festivities begin, shame you won't be there too!! Laters!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning, we are still on the M11, ETA at Whittlesey is 10.30am when the festivities begin, shame you won't be there too!! Laters!! Xxxx ❤


Hope you've got lots and lots of layers on, have a good day, wish I was there but don't think I'd be good company atm. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Have fun, but do not get arrested.????????


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very dark London but then it is only 7 am! I am on a bus on my way to meet up with Miriam and the coach that will take us out for the day! It's only going to get to 6'C today so I'm wrapped up nice and warm, I advised Miriam to do the same! Will send some pictures if I can, otherwise, catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jinx

morning. Alas, if it is sunny in winter that means it is colder. I will take the sunshine over warmer and overcast. Does your duck family have a daddy duck yet?????????????????????????????????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny but very cold Norfolk. Definitely a stay in day so will continue with my duck family. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> morning. Alas, if it is sunny in winter that means it is colder. I will take the sunshine over warmer and overcast. Does your duck family have a daddy duck yet?????????????????????????????????????


Yes at least it looks nice outside. Yes got a mummy and daddy, in the process of first baby, second one it its shell to come. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. More snow overnight with a coating of ice under it. I am not going out today. Brrr. Will be making a banana bread in the pot and serving leftover soup for dinner. l have to cut those recipes in half or fourths. Do not want leftovers for 3 days and there is no room in the freezer. 
It must really be nasty out. The salter and plow have gone down our road twice as I type this. ⛄


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny but frosty Surrey. Have to go out to our large supermarket with a pharmacy in as none of my local pharmacies have my meds in.

Getting on with making samples for for our craft week end and also got to do a rider and horse going up some steps!

Trish, thanks for those gorgeous photos but please stay safe and warm. Much love to you and Mr J.

Jinx, you keep safe and warm too. In fact everyone keep safe and warm except Judi - keep safe and cool.

Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. A horse going up steps? Our horses would not go up steps. The steps were too narrow for their hooves.
I am staying warm, but at a cost. My desk is near the heat register. I can tell the furnace is kicking in every 10 minutes. Not complaining as I am glad to have a dependable supply of heat. I bet Barny is missing putting logs on the fire.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but frosty Surrey. Have to go out to our large supermarket with a pharmacy in as none of my local pharmacies have my meds in.
> 
> Getting on with making samples for for our craft week end and also got to do a rider and horse going up some steps!
> 
> Trish, thanks for those gorgeous photos but please stay safe and warm. Much love to you and Mr J.
> 
> Jinx, you keep safe and warm too. In fact everyone keep safe and warm except Judi - keep safe and cool.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. A horse going up steps? Our horses would not go up steps. The steps were too narrow for their hooves.
> I am staying warm, but at a cost. My desk is near the heat register. I can tell the furnace is kicking in every 10 minutes. Not complaining as I am glad to have a dependable supply of heat. I bet Barny is missing putting logs on the fire.


Yep, like a hole in my head. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. A horse going up steps? Our horses would not go up steps. The steps were too narrow for their hooves.
> I am staying warm, but at a cost. My desk is near the heat register. I can tell the furnace is kicking in every 10 minutes. Not complaining as I am glad to have a dependable supply of heat. I bet Barny is missing putting logs on the fire.


This is at Sandhurst Milutary Academy for the Passing Out Parade.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes at least it looks nice outside. Yes got a mummy and daddy, in the process of first baby, second one it its shell to come. xx


It's glorious here, not a cloud in the sky! Not too cold either! Finding somewhere for lunch was a challenge, everywhere was packed, especially wetherspoons but finished up in a very nice little Italian restaurant!! Photos later, not much Internet here! Xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the picture. Glad I questioned what you meant.


PurpleFi said:


> This is at Sandhurst Milutary Academy for the Passing Out Parade.


----------



## Islander

Good morning from the Island, 
The weather man keeps saying rain.. so why is it still snowing? Up at 5:30 a.m to load the wood stove and thought I would like to smell the heavenly aroma of chicken roasting so threw it in the oven instead of the Instant Pot.. power had better stay on! It does smell good.

I'm thinking there is something evil lurking in my laptop.. took forever to start up and when it did there was an alert in red letters... safe boot, what ever that is? Today I am going to pull the plug and erase it and put a new system on. Last time I did this it took over a day to accomplish. It really is a lifeline for me.

Luckily I have a new bluetooth keyboard made especially for phones and ipads so I can type instead of peck. I love my little Apple iphone it's like a mini computer. As far as the phone goes though, like all it doesn't work here.. 

We are supposed to get flooding now, wish I could send all this extra water to Australia where it is truly needed. I went to bed at 9 p.m last night which is very early for me, all that the extra sleep has given me is a headache this morning. Maybe early to bed was a shock to my system. : )

Josephine I hope someone was able to supply your meds. Sending love back to you and Mr. P. Waiting for pics June... 
Hugs to all. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It's glorious here, not a cloud in the sky! Not too cold either! Finding somewhere for lunch was a challenge, everywhere was packed, especially wetherspoons but finished up in a very nice little Italian restaurant!! Photos later, not much Internet here! Xxxxx


Glad the weather is being kind to you and that you're having a good time. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We've got a rainy morning here. I think it's supposed to rain a good portion of the day. I don't have any plans for today, so will be spending time with Flo. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

OK, finally got enough Internet to send pi tures, we are now on the coach going home! It's been a great day just a bit too cold but lots of fun!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> OK, finally got enough Internet to send pi tures, we are now on the coach going home! It's been a great day just a bit too cold but lots of fun!!


Fun photos! Glad you had a good day out. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island,
> The weather man keeps saying rain.. so why is it still snowing? Up at 5:30 a.m to load the wood stove and thought I would like to smell the heavenly aroma of chicken roasting so threw it in the oven instead of the Instant Pot.. power had better stay on! It does smell good.
> 
> I'm thinking there is something evil lurking in my laptop.. took forever to start up and when it did there was an alert in red letters... safe boot, what ever that is? Today I am going to pull the plug and erase it and put a new system on. Last time I did this it took over a day to accomplish. It really is a lifeline for me.
> 
> Luckily I have a new bluetooth keyboard made especially for phones and ipads so I can type instead of peck. I love my little Apple iphone it's like a mini computer. As far as the phone goes though, like all it doesn't work here..
> 
> We are supposed to get flooding now, wish I could send all this extra water to Australia where it is truly needed. I went to bed at 9 p.m last night which is very early for me, all that the extra sleep has given me is a headache this morning. Maybe early to bed was a shock to my system. : )
> 
> Josephine I hope someone was able to supply your meds. Sending love back to you and Mr. P. Waiting for pics June...
> Hugs to all. xoxoxo


Thanks Trish, got my meds but only 1 months not the usual 2. Apparently there is a problem at the manufacturers. These are my fm drugs and 6 weeks ago I started Cucumin (tarragon) and that has helped with the arthritis. I am able to walk a bit better now with the aid of a stick. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> OK, finally got enough Internet to send pi tures, we are now on the coach going home! It's been a great day just a bit too cold but lots of fun!!


Looks like a fun day. Bit of a cross between Mummers and Goths. The first photo could be you. I ????xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Looks like a fun day. Bit of a cross between Mummers and Goths. The first photo could be you. I ????xxx


I thought so, too. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I just assumed it was you. Great looking pictures of your fun day. Thanks for sharing.



Miss Pam said:


> I thought so, too. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens tonight. Sue and myself went down to Costa and tesco and I got some ready meals. Stephen is getting his great ready for tomorrow as he's going scuba diving. Too cold for me! Even on a hot day I'd find an excuse not to do it.????

As you know Richards been working from home but that's all changed as from Thursday gone. The office is ready in the warehouse and he's out at work now. This is a massive, massive achievement for him as at one time he didn't have the confidence to go out. Good luck to my Richard, I'm so proud how he's coping with things and getting over grandad, (sometimes).

As yet there's been no news on Margaret's baby. It's a week late now the weather outside is cold, frosty and icy. Stephen must be daft diving in that temperature. I haven't seen Karen today. I'm going home in the morning, via Albert and I many call in to see my friend in Redcar. I keep putting off, then feeling guilty.

How many more weeks are there to go for York? I might book my ticket this next week. Well..that's the lot up to now. It's not been a bad week. In a nutshell I had a $50+ win and stood twice in doggy doooo. Stephens washed my car and she's shining, little car loves being clean. Matthew starts back at uni on Monday. John manages to get me locked out of my garage by breaking the lock.....we now have to wait for Stephen to come and get the old lock off and a new one on. Ah well, tomorrow's a new week. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## jinx

In November we had a bit of a run around getting one of Mr. Wonderful's meds. We ended up paying $3.00 because we had to go to a different pharmacy. The regular pharmacy costs us nothing. The problem was the manufacture had recalled the meds and could not keep up with demands. Not fun when you cannot get a much needed med.


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish, got my meds but only 1 months not the usual 2. Apparently there is a problem at the manufacturers. These are my fm drugs and 6 weeks ago I started Cucumin (tarragon) and that has helped with the arthritis. I am able to walk a bit better now with the aid of a stick. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Yes it would but I think Jacky's blurry eye would not make it a nice experience for her. Would love to see the Whitby wool shop!! xxxx


You are welcome, just say the word. Little car will meet you.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island
> It's a lovely day, there is another dump expected sometime today. It's getting I can't see out our window's until the snow does a big slide off the roof. You don't want to be standing under the overhangs when it comes down believe me! We never ever put on gutters for that reason even with the snow guards.
> 
> Going to do a frozen chicken in the Instant Pot Jinx, I've been reluctant to defrost it and do it traditionally thinking the power would go off right in the middle of cooking. Strange enough it's only been going off when you least expect it would. Thanks for posting the pork chop recipe!
> 
> The only thing I don't like about sunny days is the dust shows more.. I'd better get to work. :sm16:


Wonderful photos as usual. It looks so pretty.


----------



## jinx

Susan please stop to see your friend at Redcar. I remember at least 100 people telling me they would call, write, or stop in to see me. Only one person kept her word. The fact no kept their word was very painful to me.????????
Yeah Richard. You are doing great keep up the good job.



grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens tonight. Sue and myself went down to Costa and tesco and I got some ready meals. Stephen is getting his great ready for tomorrow as he's going scuba diving. Too cold for me! Even on a hot day I'd find an excuse not to do it.????
> 
> As you know Richards been working from home but that's all changed as from Thursday gone. The office is ready in the warehouse and he's out at work now. This is a massive, massive achievement for him as at one time he didn't have the confidence to go out. Good luck to my Richard, I'm so proud how he's coping with things and getting over grandad, (sometimes).
> 
> As yet there's been no news on Margaret's baby. It's a week late now the weather outside is cold, frosty and icy. Stephen must be daft diving in that temperature. I haven't seen Karen today. I'm going home in the morning, via Albert and I many call in to see my friend in Redcar. I keep putting off, then feeling guilty.
> 
> How many more weeks are there to go for York? I might book my ticket this next week. Well..that's the lot up to now. It's not been a bad week. In a nutshell I had a $50+ win and stood twice in doggy doooo. Stephens washed my car and she's shining, little car loves being clean. Matthew starts back at uni on Monday. John manages to get me locked out of my garage by breaking the lock.....we now have to wait for Stephen to come and get the old lock off and a new one on. Ah well, tomorrow's a new week. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. A horse going up steps? Our horses would not go up steps. The steps were too narrow for their hooves.
> I am staying warm, but at a cost. My desk is near the heat register. I can tell the furnace is kicking in every 10 minutes. Not complaining as I am glad to have a dependable supply of heat. I bet Barny is missing putting logs on the fire.


Yay...like a boil on her butt.....


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> I thought so, too. :sm01: xxxooo


Me too. I could swear it was June. Look deeply at the eyes.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens tonight. Sue and myself went down to Costa and tesco and I got some ready meals. Stephen is getting his great ready for tomorrow as he's going scuba diving. Too cold for me! Even on a hot day I'd find an excuse not to do it.????
> 
> As you know Richards been working from home but that's all changed as from Thursday gone. The office is ready in the warehouse and he's out at work now. This is a massive, massive achievement for him as at one time he didn't have the confidence to go out. Good luck to my Richard, I'm so proud how he's coping with things and getting over grandad, (sometimes).
> 
> As yet there's been no news on Margaret's baby. It's a week late now the weather outside is cold, frosty and icy. Stephen must be daft diving in that temperature. I haven't seen Karen today. I'm going home in the morning, via Albert and I many call in to see my friend in Redcar. I keep putting off, then feeling guilty.
> 
> How many more weeks are there to go for York? I might book my ticket this next week. Well..that's the lot up to now. It's not been a bad week. In a nutshell I had a $50+ win and stood twice in doggy doooo. Stephens washed my car and she's shining, little car loves being clean. Matthew starts back at uni on Monday. John manages to get me locked out of my garage by breaking the lock.....we now have to wait for Stephen to come and get the old lock off and a new one on. Ah well, tomorrow's a new week. Love yawl. Xx


Well done Richard. I know just what a big achievement this is. ????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Susan please stop to see your friend at Redcar. I remember at least 100 people telling me they would call, write, or stop in to see me. Only one person kept her word. The fact no kept their word was very painful to me.????????
> Yeah Richard. You are doing great keep up the good job.


Ok then, I will jinx, you've shamed me. I don't know why I keep putting off. I'll ring her in the morning to see if she's in.im glad you told me that.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> In November we had a bit of a run around getting one of Mr. Wonderful's meds. We ended up paying $3.00 because we had to go to a different pharmacy. The regular pharmacy costs us nothing. The problem was the manufacture had recalled the meds and could not keep up with demands. Not fun when you cannot get a much needed med.


I must admit I was getting a bit panicky as Ive never run out before. But somehow a repeat order got lost. Anyway now Ive got a bit of breathing space and will talk to the doctor about a replacement in case this one becomes unavailable. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I must admit I was getting a bit panicky as Ive never run out before. But somehow a repeat order got lost. Anyway now Ive got a bit of breathing space and will talk to the doctor about a replacement in case this one becomes unavailable. Xxx


I've had the same with mine last year. The only thing was the dr gave me a different one and it knocked me all to pot.....anyway I eventually got hold of the originals and very soon became a lot saner.......


----------



## jinx

Having a breathing space is good. We get 3 months at a time. After 2.5 months we can reorder. Mr. Wonderful has strict orders to order as soon as possible to prevent another panic. At 5 months he can order again thereby giving him one months leeway before he would run out. I wonder why it was me that was calling doctors and pharmacies last year for his med. Hmm.???? 


PurpleFi said:


> I must admit I was getting a bit panicky as Ive never run out before. But somehow a repeat order got lost. Anyway now Ive got a bit of breathing space and will talk to the doctor about a replacement in case this one becomes unavailable. Xxx


----------



## jinx

My point was not to shame you. I am sure your friend will appreciate your visit more than you know. 


grandma susan said:


> Ok then, I will jinx, you've shamed me. I don't know why I keep putting off. I'll ring her in the morning to see if she's in.im glad you told me that.


----------



## jinx

Cucumin is related to turmeric and ginger. Many people sweat by turmeric and ginger. So it makes sense that cucumin would be helpful. Glad it is helpful to you. 


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish, got my meds but only 1 months not the usual 2. Apparently there is a problem at the manufacturers. These are my fm drugs and 6 weeks ago I started Cucumin (tarragon) and that has helped with the arthritis. I am able to walk a bit better now with the aid of a stick. Xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Yay...like a boil on her butt.....


I'm doing well here, a boil on my butt and a hole in my head, as if I didn't have enough problems. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

.....and an operated eye and a bum leg. ????


Barn-dweller said:


> I'm doing well here, a boil on my butt and a hole in my head, as if I didn't have enough problems. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> .....and an operated eye and a bum leg. ????


Exactly, it might be easier to just shoot me. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

No, no, do not think that. We love you just the way you are. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Exactly, it might be easier to just shoot me. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> No, no, do not think that. We love you just the way you are.


Aw thanks, I'd probably miss and end up with a bullet wound as well. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, I'd probably miss and end up with a bullet wound as well. xx :sm16:


Don't need that! As jinx says, we love just as you are. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Don't need that! As jinx says, we love just as you are. :sm02: xxxooo


Probably more than I love myself at the moment, fed up of not seeing straight, walking straight and hospitals. xx :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably more than I love myself at the moment, fed up of not seeing straight, walking straight and hospitals. xx :sm15:


Hang on in there sending healing hugs and happy vibes. X


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Cucumin is related to turmeric and ginger. Many people sweat by turmeric and ginger. So it makes sense that cucumin would be helpful. Glad it is helpful to you.


I take turmeric and black pepper capsules.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably more than I love myself at the moment, fed up of not seeing straight, walking straight and hospitals. xx :sm15:


I don't blame you one bit for that! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny and frosty Norfolk. Kitchen fitter due this morning to readjust one of the doors that has settled in a bit too much, apart from that nothing else planned. Finished my duck family last night, photo to follow and have started a Shaun the Sheep. Am I getting withdrawal symptoms. Roast beef for dinner today so there will be enough left over for the next day or so. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is funny to me to think of you knitting sheep. 
Interesting a fitter is working on a Sunday. Hope he/she gets it adjusted just right. 
Enjoy your day.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Norfolk. Kitchen fitter due this morning to readjust one of the doors that has settled in a bit too much, apart from that nothing else planned. Finished my duck family last night, photo to follow and have started a Shaun the Sheep. Am I getting withdrawal symptoms. Roast beef for dinner today so there will be enough left over for the next day or so. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little freezing snowy corner of the world. I am thankful for family. My son and his son came over yesterday with the plow truck. The big truck can only make one swipe in our small drive. Then grandson got our tractor out the garage and went to work. He noticed neighbors shoveling their drive so quickly went over there and did the main area of their drive. Son saw another neighbor shoveling and went down with the truck to plow him out. Thankfully my guys returned to finish our drive and shovel our walks. They also did our renters drive as a favor to them. 
Grandson was dressed for the cold but was still chilly. He has just returned from Saudi Arabia and find our temperatures hard to get us to.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You are welcome, just say the word. Little car will meet you.


You're just too kind, thank you, got a lot going on at the moment but one day....! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Well done Richard. I know just what a big achievement this is. ????????????????????????


...and from me, good on you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little freezing snowy corner of the world. I am thankful for family. My son and his son came over yesterday with the plow truck. The big truck can only make one swipe in our small drive. Then grandson got our tractor out the garage and went to work. He noticed neighbors shoveling their drive so quickly went over there and did the main area of their drive. Son saw another neighbor shoveling and went down with the truck to plow him out. Thankfully my guys returned to finish our drive and shovel our walks. They also did our renters drive as a favor to them.
> Grandson was dressed for the cold but was still chilly. He has just returned from Saudi Arabia and find our temperatures hard to get us to.


There you go with that wonderful family, they sound like a wonderful bunch. Any time you want to loan them out.....!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, kids here and I'm shattered form yesterday, also have the shopping to do, take the kids home and wrap up my eBay sales t to post tomorrow! All in all, I may not be back much today, see you tomorrow!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

I am indeed blessed and thankful for the help we receive from our family. Especially as we never have to ask for help. This is the first year Harold has not been able to do the plowing. I thought he might feel sad, but had a great time watch grandson play in the snow. 
This grandson likes to travel. He would probably love to visit London and help you out. 
Grandma would be a lot more comfortable with him in London than some of the other places he has visited.



London Girl said:


> There you go with that wonderful family, they sound like a wonderful bunch. Any time you want to loan them out.....!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It sounds like you were able to sell several things on Ebay. Good for you and good for the recipient of their new treasurers.
Yup, it must be Sunday as June is going shopping.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all, kids here and I'm shattered form yesterday, also have the shopping to do, take the kids home and wrap up my eBay sales t to post tomorrow! All in all, I may not be back much today, see you tomorrow!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. It is funny to me to think of you knitting sheep.
> Interesting a fitter is working on a Sunday. Hope he/she gets it adjusted just right.
> Enjoy your day.


All done now and when we get our new electric fire for the lounge he will come and fit it for us and do a few more electrical jobs we need doing. Those will be on a Sunday too as he has a lot of work on at the moment but can fit us in on Sundays. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> All done now and when we get our new electric fire for the lounge he will come and fit it for us and do a few more electrical jobs we need doing. Those will be on a Sunday too as he has a lot of work on at the moment but can fit us in on Sundays. xx


Glad you have found a good electrician, they are worth their weight in gold. What are you doing with all the menagerie you are knitting?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a really thick frost overnight and Bentley won't go out. Managed to cut out the horse yesterday, it's only about 2" tall. In the end i used pelmet vylene as it doesn't fray. Now to knit the rider and sew them to the map.

Nothing much else planned for today except a bit of laundry.

June have fun with the gks. 

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you have found a good electrician, they are worth their weight in gold. What are you doing with all the menagerie you are knitting?


Hopefully sell them, I sold my bunny family and a couple of ducklings, Shaun was mentioned last week so will give him a try. xx


----------



## jinx

Glad he is able and willing to work on Sunday. I keep thinking I need an electric fireplace. We spend so much time in the office and need that room to be warm, but the rest of the house could be cooler. Of course the room is snug with both our desks and my knitting supplies in it. Hm, guess it is not a good idea after all.



Barn-dweller said:


> All done now and when we get our new electric fire for the lounge he will come and fit it for us and do a few more electrical jobs we need doing. Those will be on a Sunday too as he has a lot of work on at the moment but can fit us in on Sundays. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but frosty Surrey. Have to go out to our large supermarket with a pharmacy in as none of my local pharmacies have my meds in.
> 
> Getting on with making samples for for our craft week end and also got to do a rider and horse going up some steps!
> 
> Trish, thanks for those gorgeous photos but please stay safe and warm. Much love to you and Mr J.
> 
> Jinx, you keep safe and warm too. In fact everyone keep safe and warm except Judi - keep safe and cool.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


Thanks Josephine, It is quite cool, and raining here atm. 
There has now been some devastating flooding, in some of the Fire devastated areas of the Eastern States, today. Some places had hail larger than golf balls, just to had more insult to the five injury!
I am off to snuggle into my bed now! I hope you all have a wonderful day, and can stay reasonably warm!????❣ xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Thanks Josephine, It is quite cool, and raining here atm.
> There has now been some devastating flooding, in some of the Fire devastated areas of the Eastern States, today. Some places had hail larger than golf balls, just to had more insult to the five injury!
> I am off to snuggle into my bed now! I hope you all have a wonderful day, and can stay reasonably warm!????❣ xoxoxo


Oh my goodness. It goes from one extreme to another. X


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I'm home from Stephens. He's been diving and sent me a safe as sound txt and said only one dive today cos the sea is 6C. Well I'm sitting here and it's 0C. Outside. 

On my way home I called to see Albert and put more white roses on his headstone then Wendy only lives 2miles away from there. So I called in to see her. It was great, honestly it was like we'd never not been friends over the last 43yrs. We can talk with each other so freely and easily. I've told her I'll take her anywhere and go for coffee anywhere but it's got to be when she is ready to do so. She has a hospital appointment later this month and if her DIL is at work I could pop her through. We shall see. 

Margaret still isn't a grandma yet, so the baby is a week late so far. The apple won't fall from the tree until it's ready. I didn't sleep too great last night. Well, till 5am. Then I heard the gerbals playing the drums on their coconut. How they do t wake the house I'll never know. So....I was pretending I was a cat and was hissing at them from my bedroom, well, a lot of good that did me. I fought to go back to sleep then it was 6am and Stephen got up to get ready to go off diving. Well, he's certainly not a quiet man on a morning. He sneezes, (I blame animals and smelly atomisers) then he coughs and splutters. So off he went at half 6, so I achieved going back to sleep and was there til my normal time. Sue got up and the first thing she did was say good morning to the fish! Honestly I ask you, who in heaven talks to fish? Then she spoke with little Ted the hamster. I just like silence on a morning, but it's not my house and it isn't up to me. The tv goes straight on, even at 6am...I have to remember I don't live there and they can do what they want in their own house. I know I do in mine.

I'm sure that's about all I have today. Wendy has RH in her feet and a problem with her heart, but she is looking a lot better. She nursed her husband (Jim) with dementia and (what's that other name starting with an a?) it's when you can't remember anything, amnesia. She nursed him for about 3 yrs I think. It's been hard for her.

Anyway that's the lot, I'm greatful I'm 3yrs ahead of her and hopefully over the worst. I get an odd day where I'm down but on the whole I'm fine, but then I have my sisters.......love yawl. Xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, kids here and I'm shattered form yesterday, also have the shopping to do, take the kids home and wrap up my eBay sales t to post tomorrow! All in all, I may not be back much today, see you tomorrow!! xxxxx


Busy day. I hope you get some rest at some point! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> All done now and when we get our new electric fire for the lounge he will come and fit it for us and do a few more electrical jobs we need doing. Those will be on a Sunday too as he has a lot of work on at the moment but can fit us in on Sundays. xx


That's great that he's making himself available to you on Sundays. Helps a lot! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm home from Stephens. He's been diving and sent me a safe as sound txt and said only one dive today cos the sea is 6C. Well I'm sitting here and it's 0C. Outside.
> 
> On my way home I called to see Albert and put more white roses on his headstone then Wendy only lives 2miles away from there. So I called in to see her. It was great, honestly it was like we'd never not been friends over the last 43yrs. We can talk with each other so freely and easily. I've told her I'll take her anywhere and go for coffee anywhere but it's got to be when she is ready to do so. She has a hospital appointment later this month and if her DIL is at work I could pop her through. We shall see.
> 
> Margaret still isn't a grandma yet, so the baby is a week late so far. The apple won't fall from the tree until it's ready. I didn't sleep too great last night. Well, till 5am. Then I heard the gerbals playing the drums on their coconut. How they do t wake the house I'll never know. So....I was pretending I was a cat and was hissing at them from my bedroom, well, a lot of good that did me. I fought to go back to sleep then it was 6am and Stephen got up to get ready to go off diving. Well, he's certainly not a quiet man on a morning. He sneezes, (I blame animals and smelly atomisers) then he coughs and splutters. So off he went at half 6, so I achieved going back to sleep and was there til my normal time. Sue got up and the first thing she did was say good morning to the fish! Honestly I ask you, who in heaven talks to fish? Then she spoke with little Ted the hamster. I just like silence on a morning, but it's not my house and it isn't up to me. The tv goes straight on, even at 6am...I have to remember I don't live there and they can do what they want in their own house. I know I do in mine.
> 
> I'm sure that's about all I have today. Wendy has RH in her feet and a problem with her heart, but she is looking a lot better. She nursed her husband (Jim) with dementia and (what's that other name starting with an a?) it's when you can't remember anything, amnesia. She nursed him for about 3 yrs I think. It's been hard for her.
> 
> Anyway that's the lot, I'm greatful I'm 3yrs ahead of her and hopefully over the worst. I get an odd day where I'm down but on the whole I'm fine, but then I have my sisters.......love yawl. Xxxxx


You had me giggling at your post :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> You had me giggling at your post :sm24:


 And me. Mr P wanrs to know when you are writing a book. Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am indeed blessed and thankful for the help we receive from our family. Especially as we never have to ask for help. This is the first year Harold has not been able to do the plowing. I thought he might feel sad, but had a great time watch grandson play in the snow.
> This grandson likes to travel. He would probably love to visit London and help you out.
> Grandma would be a lot more comfortable with him in London than some of the other places he has visited.


Well, if he ever gets here, I'd be happy to reciprocate by being his tour guide!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. It sounds like you were able to sell several things on Ebay. Good for you and good for the recipient of their new treasurers.
> Yup, it must be Sunday as June is going shopping.


Yes, sold most of it, I don't make a fortune but at least it's a start to decluttering my wardrobe!! I had forgotten how boring and energy sapping the wrapping and packing, weighing and label printing was!! One of the items I sold was a brand new set of heated rollers, do you think I could find a box the right size to pack them in? In the end, I emptied out from the box some toys destined for Vietnam, figured I needed the box more than the kids will and it will pack easier!!! I think yesterday must have been more tiring than I realised, I have been like a limp rag today!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a really thick frost overnight and Bentley won't go out. Managed to cut out the horse yesterday, it's only about 2" tall. In the end i used pelmet vylene as it doesn't fray. Now to knit the rider and sew them to the map.
> 
> Nothing much else planned for today except a bit of laundry.
> 
> June have fun with the gks.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Glad your map is galloping towards completion but I believe you've had a lot of fun with it and that's what it's all about!!

The kids were a delight, Jake beat us at Scrabble and Monopoly :sm16: and got my big case down from the loft for me. While he was up there, he discovered some of his toy cars from when he was little and without being asked, sorted out the best ones for me to take to Theo. Liv was just very cuddly today, I think school is starting to get a little more serious now andshe just needed some comfort. I was happy to oblige!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm home from Stephens. He's been diving and sent me a safe as sound txt and said only one dive today cos the sea is 6C. Well I'm sitting here and it's 0C. Outside.
> 
> On my way home I called to see Albert and put more white roses on his headstone then Wendy only lives 2miles away from there. So I called in to see her. It was great, honestly it was like we'd never not been friends over the last 43yrs. We can talk with each other so freely and easily. I've told her I'll take her anywhere and go for coffee anywhere but it's got to be when she is ready to do so. She has a hospital appointment later this month and if her DIL is at work I could pop her through. We shall see.
> 
> Margaret still isn't a grandma yet, so the baby is a week late so far. The apple won't fall from the tree until it's ready. I didn't sleep too great last night. Well, till 5am. Then I heard the gerbals playing the drums on their coconut. How they do t wake the house I'll never know. So....I was pretending I was a cat and was hissing at them from my bedroom, well, a lot of good that did me. I fought to go back to sleep then it was 6am and Stephen got up to get ready to go off diving. Well, he's certainly not a quiet man on a morning. He sneezes, (I blame animals and smelly atomisers) then he coughs and splutters. So off he went at half 6, so I achieved going back to sleep and was there til my normal time. Sue got up and the first thing she did was say good morning to the fish! Honestly I ask you, who in heaven talks to fish? Then she spoke with little Ted the hamster. I just like silence on a morning, but it's not my house and it isn't up to me. The tv goes straight on, even at 6am...I have to remember I don't live there and they can do what they want in their own house. I know I do in mine.
> 
> I'm sure that's about all I have today. Wendy has RH in her feet and a problem with her heart, but she is looking a lot better. She nursed her husband (Jim) with dementia and (what's that other name starting with an a?) it's when you can't remember anything, amnesia. She nursed him for about 3 yrs I think. It's been hard for her.
> 
> Anyway that's the lot, I'm greatful I'm 3yrs ahead of her and hopefully over the worst. I get an odd day where I'm down but on the whole I'm fine, but then I have my sisters.......love yawl. Xxxxx


Sounds like a good day Susan, well done! I'm with you, can't bear the TV on during the day, even DH goes up to his study to watch Countdown in the afternoon!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> You had me giggling at your post :sm24:


Me too, especially, "what's that word......?"!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh my heated rollers. I have not seen any of those in a ***** age. I usually only mail hats, mitts, or scarves. An empty tissue box is the right size. Just tape the hole shut, add an address and off it goes. A decorative mailing box and just the right size.
hold rollers, do you think I could find a box the right size to pack them in? In the end, I emptied out from the box some toys destined for Vietnam, figured I needed the box more than the kids will and it will pack easier!!! I think yesterday must have been more tiring than I realised, I have been like a limp rag today!! xxxx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Alzheimer's? 


London Girl said:


> Me too, especially, "what's that word......?"!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Alzheimer's?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably more than I love myself at the moment, fed up of not seeing straight, walking straight and hospitals. xx :sm15:


Jacki, I do know that patience is a hard thing to have sometimes, and goodness knows that you have had these two problems, for longer than I know (sometimes I just feel so out of the loop), but please be as patient as possible, for a bit longer! 
As Pam & Judith said, we do love you (even tho we might never meet), and things will get better! 
Sending you as many hugs, and good feelings, as you can manage, and the hope that you will wake one day, VERY SOON, and be able to see much better, again; and hopefully before I can! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning from the ❄❄❄ Island,
> 
> A quick visit while we still have power.. the lights have been flickering. Winter wonderland outside, over a foot of snow. It's so quiet you could hear a pin drop. I bought 2 new large coolers and have loaded them with snow so all the fridge food will not be lost just in case. Rain is due by Saturday as Pam mentioned. I am nursing Mr J 24/7 so not doing much outdoors. Going with the flo one day at a time.
> 
> My neighbours have been so kind this week, gifted with a full platter roast beef dinner that will last at least 4 days and all sorts of sweets to apply directly to my hips.... you only live once right?
> Still feeding the hummers, they don't seem to be minding the snow.
> 
> Jacky hope your eye heals soon, that's one down. Don't over do it now. Thinking of you.
> 
> Happy to see you back Chris!
> 
> Are you missing Arizona yet Pam? Hope all is going well for you and a Happy Birthday to Mr Ric!
> 
> Josephine I would kill for fish and chips right now! Scrunch Bently for me!
> 
> Hey Judi, you have a lot on your plate, one step at a time right? Stay safe now.
> 
> Jinx, I don't know what I would do without my Kitchen Aid mixer as it does so much of the grunt work for me..love it as much as the Instant Pot. How did the carrot cake turn out?
> 
> Be safe Mav, if anyone can maneuver in the white stuff it'll be you.. best driver I've ever ridden with! Glad your Mom is still having fun with her camera. So cool that you can craft at work, great stress buster eh?
> 
> Susan, you are a busy girl... how are the bunny and Ted doing? You won a good pot this week!
> 
> June, you're looking chic in your new pj's! Hubba hubba! You inspire me to start walking again.
> 
> To my other sister's who are awol, take care.. thinking of you all. xoxoxox


Hello Trish, it is great to see you, even for only a tiny while! So Sorry to read that Mr J is not very well, has he improved any, yet?
I agree that everything is "one step at a time"; slow and steady, and we will slowly arrive at the culmination of our efforts. ????????❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not better, can't see anything except light out of it and feels as though I've been kicked in the eye. Apparently will take about 6 weeks for my vision to return, but can still knit basic patterns and can natter so no reason to stay home. xx





London Girl said:


> Atta girl!!! xxxx


Totally agree with you Jacki! If one is still able to walk, and see a tiny bit, it is far better to be out and about, with friends; old & new; than be miserable at home! sending as much Healing Energy, that you can deal with! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from what might be a dry, sunny Norfolk once the sun gets up. DH has gone to the doc's and then into town so hopefully will have a couple of hours to myself. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx





nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your time alone. Don't spend it all cooking and cleaning.


I realise this was posted 3, or 4, days ago; but withall of my comings & goings, I lost my place in the comments; ???????? now I am trying to catchup; and I really do hope that you did do things for yourself, that didn't involve any type of housework. You should be on sick leave, with both of your conditions. Are you able to get short term Disability Parking, for the term of your disability? I really hope I haven't answered this before!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I suppose in time, the brain adjusts to accommodate the lost eye?


Yep, our systems adjust to most of the conditions, that can disrupt our completely healthy state! It is a very complicated system, that adapts to what is required of it. ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely not, I'm sitting and sewing up a duck. xx :sm19:


Excellent! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We saw video on the TV of burnt trees standing in water.
> Latest: There were still 85 fires burning across the state of New South Wales on Thursday, with 30 of them yet to be contained, while 19 fires were alight in Victoria, according to fire authorities.
> I hope the rain continues and is in the right place at the right time.


That is what generally happens here, unless we have a really good ( rare) year, where the rains come at the correct time, and with very few, to no, fires! Those rains came at the correct time, but there was way too much of it in thetone region. 
We were in a three year drought, so they possibly carried 3 years worth of rain! :sm06: 
We have just had 24 hours of almost continuous rain, and it was great, and all the plants & on animals got a good drink!xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My fitwatch counts crocheting as exercise. So far it hasn't registered me as exercising when I'm knitting. :sm19:


I will have to check What mine counts! I am borrowing one from DD5, while I sort out which of my power bowds need replacing because they are too old, and they don't work properly. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I will have to check What mine counts! I am borrowing one from DD5, while I sort out which of my power bowds need replacing because they are too old, and they don't work properly. ???????? xoxoxo


Good morning from yet another frosty morning in Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning and I have found another challenge for the girls to do.

Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Jacki, I do know that patience is a hard thing to have sometimes, and goodness knows that you have had these two problems, for longer than I know (sometimes I just feel so out of the loop), but please be as patient as possible, for a bit longer!
> As Pam & Judith said, we do love you (even tho we might never meet), and things will get better!
> Sending you as many hugs, and good feelings, as you can manage, and the hope that you will wake one day, VERY SOON, and be able to see much better, again; and hopefully before I can! ????????????xoxoxo


Not sure it will before you at this rate, once you've had the cataract done you should see an almost immediate improvement, wish mine had just been a cataract. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I realise this was posted 3, or 4, days ago; but withall of my comings & goings, I lost my place in the comments; ???????? now I am trying to catchup; and I really do hope that you did do things for yourself, that didn't involve any type of housework. You should be on sick leave, with both of your conditions. Are you able to get short term Disability Parking, for the term of your disability? I really hope I haven't answered this before!???????? xoxoxo


No, didn't do anything and I'm afraid nothing is getting done around the house which pleases the dust bunnies no end. Not sure about the parking, it's something I didn't bother looking into as I didn't think it would be this long. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a not quite so frosty and sunny Norfolk. Feel lousy today so will just sit quietly and knit. Start you week off well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from yet another frosty morning in Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning and I have found another challenge for the girls to do.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Come on spill, what's the challenge? xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> In the past I have threatened Mr J with jumping out of the truck if he didn't smarten up! xoxox





Miss Pam said:


> I can .relate. :sm01: xxxooo


If I threatened DH with jumping out of the car, If he was driving in a style that I didn't like, he would probably just tell me to go ahead, then tell me not to get blood on the car! :sm17: :sm06: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Yes our Judi's smile could light up a room! :sm02:


Thank you Trish, I have never liked having my photo taken, while I am aware of it happening. I would much prefer the photo to be taken, without me being aware, at the time, but with my permission to take the photo! I am very difficult to work with sometimes! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thank you Trish, I have never liked having my photo taken, while I am aware of it happening. I would much prefer the photo to be taken, without me being aware, at the time, but with my permission to take the photo! I am very difficult to work with sometimes! ???????????? xoxoxo


Good for you, it shows spirit!!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

One duck family as promised. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a chilly and grey-ish London, we have 6'C again today.

I haven't got much planned for today but my first job is to take my eBay parcels down to the sorting office to get rid of them. On the way back, I hope to persuade my hairdresser to fit me in for shearing, my hair really doesn't like getting too long, it is so straight is just looks untidy all the time. After that, my time is my own but I think I may go and make a little shoulder purse for Charlotte, if I can get any more stuff in my case!!

Have a good one everybody, thinking of you all with love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> One duck family as promised. xx :sm23:


Awww, so cute and really nicely knitted, well done you!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:46 am EST and -25'C (-11'F). We got about 6" of snow on Saturday, right after I came home from the dentist. Sunday we got another 1" or two. Thankfully, we didn't get the high winds they had predicted.
That infected tooth that I had is gone. The dentist wanted to pull the one beside it too, because the bone is receding on one side of that tooth, but I wouldn't let him. He told me that the bone would never grow back and my only option was removal of that tooth. Then he got pissy and said that I would inhale the tooth while I was sleeping and die. He doesn't know how lightly I sleep. He also wouldnt' give me any antibiotics, but that is by direction of the province who thinks that the doctors and dentists hand out too many antibiotics. If I was feverish or nauseous, I was to go to the hospital, get my blood tested and if I tested right, I would get intravenous antibiotics. (That's an all day process, so not happening) I don't think I got my $160 for my 10 minutes. There is another dentist in town but his hours aren't as good, but on his website he says that he can get the bone to grow back but it take months. I'm patient. I'm going to try to get in to see him.
Mum has been in spin mode in preparation for her photo club coming to this house on Tuesday. She had me remove stuff from behind the loveseat in the family room. If her guests were pulling the loveseat out to check for dustbunnies, tell them to leave. She then said they could see behind the loveseat when they sat down. (The loveseat is pushed up against a wall). That's when I told her that she had lost it. I'm ok with cleaning, but this is ridiculous.
Last night I showed her how to connect her laptop to the tv in the family room. After an hour of her not listening to me, I decided that I can't do desktop support anymore. I'm too short-tempered when the person that I'm helping won't follow directions (which is most of the people at work). I'd rather work with the machines. (Also, don't ask me for help, and then spend the whole time telling me that that is not the way that Stuart connects his laptop to his tv. Different tv, different laptop)
All my knitting is packed away. So I didn't get much done on that.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:46 am EST and -25'C (-11'F). We got about 6" of snow on Saturday, right after I came home from the dentist. Sunday we got another 1" or two. Thankfully, we didn't get the high winds they had predicted.
> That infected tooth that I had is gone. The dentist wanted to pull the one beside it too, because the bone is receding on one side of that tooth, but I wouldn't let him. He told me that the bone would never grow back and my only option was removal of that tooth. Then he got pissy and said that I would inhale the tooth while I was sleeping and die. He doesn't know how lightly I sleep. He also wouldnt' give me any antibiotics, but that is by direction of the province who thinks that the doctors and dentists hand out too many antibiotics. If I was feverish or nauseous, I was to go to the hospital, get my blood tested and if I tested right, I would get intravenous antibiotics. (That's an all day process, so not happening) I don't think I got my $160 for my 10 minutes. There is another dentist in town but his hours aren't as good, but on his website he says that he can get the bone to grow back but it take months. I'm patient. I'm going to try to get in to see him.
> Mum has been in spin mode in preparation for her photo club coming to this house on Tuesday. She had me remove stuff from behind the loveseat in the family room. If her guests were pulling the loveseat out to check for dustbunnies, tell them to leave. She then said they could see behind the loveseat when they sat down. (The loveseat is pushed up against a wall). That's when I told her that she had lost it. I'm ok with cleaning, but this is ridiculous.
> Last night I showed her how to connect her laptop to the tv in the family room. After an hour of her not listening to me, I decided that I can't do desktop support anymore. I'm too short-tempered when the person that I'm helping won't follow directions (which is most of the people at work). I'd rather work with the machines. (Also, don't ask me for help, and then spend the whole time telling me that that is not the way that Stuart connects his laptop to his tv. Different tv, different laptop)
> All my knitting is packed away. So I didn't get much done on that.


Should think you are almost looking forward to going to work. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a chilly and grey-ish London, we have 6'C again today.
> 
> I haven't got much planned for today but my first job is to take my eBay parcels down to the sorting office to get rid of them. On the way back, I hope to persuade my hairdresser to fit me in for shearing, my hair really doesn't like getting too long, it is so straight is just looks untidy all the time. After that, my time is my own but I think I may go and make a little shoulder purse for Charlotte, if I can get any more stuff in my case!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, thinking of you all with love xxxxxxxxxxxx


I'll trade your temperatures.
I love that you have so much hair. It may be straight, but it looks so thick. I'm seeing more of my scalp with thinning at the front and with the white thin hair coming in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> One duck family as promised. xx :sm23:


Aww, cute and cuddley. Just right for little hands.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thank you Trish, I have never liked having my photo taken, while I am aware of it happening. I would much prefer the photo to be taken, without me being aware, at the time, but with my permission to take the photo! I am very difficult to work with sometimes! ???????????? xoxoxo


You know what you want and have no problem telling anyone what that is. Good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a not quite so frosty and sunny Norfolk. Feel lousy today so will just sit quietly and knit. Start you week off well. xx


I'm sorry you're not feeling up to par. I hope you are feeling better soon. Stay tucked up under your knitting until you are better.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from yet another frosty morning in Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning and I have found another challenge for the girls to do.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Happy Monday. Enjoy your meetup with the Chaos ladies.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I will have to check What mine counts! I am borrowing one from DD5, while I sort out which of my power bowds need replacing because they are too old, and they don't work properly. ???????? xoxoxo


I've got the Samsung Active 2, if that helps. It's the bigger one (44mm) but I can actually see this screen and I love that I can change the face when I feel like it. I've had a "Cool Llama" face, a modern phosphor face and currently have a face with turquoise arms. I should change that to something that goes with brown since I'm wearing brown today.
The app that comes with the watch drains the battery on my phone so I turn that off a lot. So long as it syncs once a day, the watch is happy.
Mum had a Fitbit watch on Boxing Day but she broke that one in less than an hour.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is what generally happens here, unless we have a really good ( rare) year, where the rains come at the correct time, and with very few, to no, fires! Those rains came at the correct time, but there was way too much of it in thetone region.
> We were in a three year drought, so they possibly carried 3 years worth of rain! :sm06:
> We have just had 24 hours of almost continuous rain, and it was great, and all the plants & on animals got a good drink!xoxoxo


I'm glad to hear that you are getting rain. Hopefully the rain will get to the fire areas in the correct amount to put out the fires or get them under control.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably more than I love myself at the moment, fed up of not seeing straight, walking straight and hospitals. xx





Xiang said:


> Jacki, I do know that patience is a hard thing to have sometimes, and goodness knows that you have had these two problems, for longer than I know (sometimes I just feel so out of the loop), but please be as patient as possible, for a bit longer!
> As Pam & Judith said, we do love you (even tho we might never meet), and things will get better!
> Sending you as many hugs, and good feelings, as you can manage, and the hope that you will wake one day, VERY SOON, and be able to see much better, again; and hopefully before I can! ????????????xoxoxo


I'll echo what Judi says and add healing <hugs>. You've had to deal with these problems for long enough.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Me too, especially, "what's that word......?"!!! xxxx





jinx said:


> Alzheimer's?


I read a study on the internet that the "what's that word" problem is not a brain function problem, but a retrieval problem. We have so much information stored in our brains that the brains index to find things gets overloaded. I've seen this with computers too. When the index that is used to retrieve information gets too big, it can impact the time to retrieve that information. 
So, note to all of us. Our brains are working fine, it's the organization of so much information that is at fault. We all need a good housecleaning.

:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, sold most of it, I don't make a fortune but at least it's a start to decluttering my wardrobe!! I had forgotten how boring and energy sapping the wrapping and packing, weighing and label printing was!! One of the items I sold was a brand new set of heated rollers, do you think I could find a box the right size to pack them in? In the end, I emptied out from the box some toys destined for Vietnam, figured I needed the box more than the kids will and it will pack easier!!! I think yesterday must have been more tiring than I realised, I have been like a limp rag today!! xxxx


Take it easy and recharge your batteries. :sm01:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hey Mav, my laptop is doing a faint sizzling in the corner with the new charger, actually did it with the old charger too. Doesn't do it all the time though. Don't worry I don't leave it plugged in alone. Think it might need a new port. Apple techs get $90 an hour to diagnose... nurses are way behind considering they have skills to save lives. The girls keep telling me I should go android, maybe I will.


Haha ha ...... I now have an alternate post on my Clipboard; as an alternate answer to your post, concerning women, and how we have been seen, and treated, until less than a Centurary ago! Then I remembered where I was, and to whom I was talking, so re-did my post, to what you see now!

The reason that wages IMHO in areas of employment seen as *Women's Work*, are paid less than the employment seen as *Men's Work*, is because *Women's Work* has never been seen as important, and at one stage, if a woman did get a job, when all of the children she might be raising, had begun school, she was *ALLOWED* to get "a little job, to keep the little woman happy", as long as she was home again, by the time the chicken returned home from school, so that she could continue to look after the children, and also look after her husband, when he returned from work.

Ok, I will leave that alone now, while I put a aside one of the many times that I was asked if my husband approved of whatever I was trying to do at the time, and being told that my husband had to sign any of my applications for Loans, or Credit Cards! let me tell you that I was so angry about those kind of occurrences!

Anyway moving on, and getting down from my soapbox; but just one question, for anyone who would like to consider this question, and possibly answer it! ........ How many of you are able to remember the Era, of which I am speaking? ???????????? xoxoxo

I now have that conversation on my Clipboard, incase I need it at a later time! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm home from Stephens. He's been diving and sent me a safe as sound txt and said only one dive today cos the sea is 6C. Well I'm sitting here and it's 0C. Outside.
> 
> On my way home I called to see Albert and put more white roses on his headstone then Wendy only lives 2miles away from there. So I called in to see her. It was great, honestly it was like we'd never not been friends over the last 43yrs. We can talk with each other so freely and easily. I've told her I'll take her anywhere and go for coffee anywhere but it's got to be when she is ready to do so. She has a hospital appointment later this month and if her DIL is at work I could pop her through. We shall see.
> 
> Margaret still isn't a grandma yet, so the baby is a week late so far. The apple won't fall from the tree until it's ready. I didn't sleep too great last night. Well, till 5am. Then I heard the gerbals playing the drums on their coconut. How they do t wake the house I'll never know. So....I was pretending I was a cat and was hissing at them from my bedroom, well, a lot of good that did me. I fought to go back to sleep then it was 6am and Stephen got up to get ready to go off diving. Well, he's certainly not a quiet man on a morning. He sneezes, (I blame animals and smelly atomisers) then he coughs and splutters. So off he went at half 6, so I achieved going back to sleep and was there til my normal time. Sue got up and the first thing she did was say good morning to the fish! Honestly I ask you, who in heaven talks to fish? Then she spoke with little Ted the hamster. I just like silence on a morning, but it's not my house and it isn't up to me. The tv goes straight on, even at 6am...I have to remember I don't live there and they can do what they want in their own house. I know I do in mine.
> 
> I'm sure that's about all I have today. Wendy has RH in her feet and a problem with her heart, but she is looking a lot better. She nursed her husband (Jim) with dementia and (what's that other name starting with an a?) it's when you can't remember anything, amnesia. She nursed him for about 3 yrs I think. It's been hard for her.
> 
> Anyway that's the lot, I'm greatful I'm 3yrs ahead of her and hopefully over the worst. I get an odd day where I'm down but on the whole I'm fine, but then I have my sisters.......love yawl. Xxxxx


Love you too.
I'm afraid I'm like your family. I put the tv on first thing in the morning. If the house was completely quiet, I want to go back to sleep. My family can sleep through cannons and fireworks going off, but I keep the sound low.
I have a sister in law who not only talked to her fish, she also picked them up out of the bowl to pet them. And she wondered why they kept dying on her. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Josephine, It is quite cool, and raining here atm.
> There has now been some devastating flooding, in some of the Fire devastated areas of the Eastern States, today. Some places had hail larger than golf balls, just to had more insult to the five injury!
> I am off to snuggle into my bed now! I hope you all have a wonderful day, and can stay reasonably warm!????❣ xoxoxo


Australia only does thing by extremes!
Which is worse, the fires or the floods. Or the hail!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Haha ha ...... I just wrote an answer to your post, concerning women, and how we have been seen, and treated, until less than a decade ago! Then I remembered where I was, and to whom I was talking, so redid my post, to what you see now!
> 
> The reason that wages in areas of employment seen as "Women's work", are paid less than the employment seen as "men's work", is because "Women's Work" has never been seen as important, and at one stage, ifa woman did get a job, when any children she might be raising, had begun school, she was *[color red]ALLOWED[/color]* to get "a little job", as long as she was home again, by the time the chicken returned home from school, so that she could continue to look after the children, then her husband, when he returned from work.
> 
> Ok, I will leave that alone now, while I put a aside one of the many times that I was asked if my husband approved of whatever I was trying to do at the time, and being told that my husband had to sign any of my applications for Loans, or Credit Cards! let me tell you that I was so angry about those kind of occurrences!
> 
> Anyway moving on, and getting down from my soapbox; but just one question, for anyone who would like to consider this question, and possibly answer it! ........ How many of you are able to remember the Era, of which I am speaking? ???????????? xoxoxo
> 
> I now Ihave that converi-ormessation imeson my Clipboard, incase I need it at a later time! ???????? xoxoxo


Oh yes, was brought up in that era, mum never went out to work while we were little and then only part- time in a factory and then half days in a shop.xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully sell them, I sold my bunny family and a couple of ducklings, Shaun was mentioned last week so will give him a try. xx


Shaun the sheep is cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a really thick frost overnight and Bentley won't go out. Managed to cut out the horse yesterday, it's only about 2" tall. In the end i used pelmet vylene as it doesn't fray. Now to knit the rider and sew them to the map.
> 
> Nothing much else planned for today except a bit of laundry.
> 
> June have fun with the gks.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


You have a horse and rider on the map. Where?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> All done now and when we get our new electric fire for the lounge he will come and fit it for us and do a few more electrical jobs we need doing. Those will be on a Sunday too as he has a lot of work on at the moment but can fit us in on Sundays. xx


That is awesome that your electrician works on the weekend. That doesn't happen around here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Battery is complaining again. I found a new battery, just haven't plugged it in and charged it.
So saying good bye now.
Have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Reminds me of an older computer. It has so much data that it takes a bit of time for it to find the information needed.


nitz8catz said:


> I read a study on the internet that the "what's that word" problem is not a brain function problem, but a retrieval problem. We have so much information stored in our brains that the brains index to find things gets overloaded. I've seen this with computers too. When the index that is used to retrieve information gets too big, it can impact the time to retrieve that information.
> So, note to all of us. Our brains are working fine, it's the organization of so much information that is at fault. We all need a good housecleaning.
> 
> :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:46 am EST and -25'C (-11'F). We got about 6" of snow on Saturday, right after I came home from the dentist. Sunday we got another 1" or two. Thankfully, we didn't get the high winds they had predicted.
> That infected tooth that I had is gone. The dentist wanted to pull the one beside it too, because the bone is receding on one side of that tooth, but I wouldn't let him. He told me that the bone would never grow back and my only option was removal of that tooth. Then he got pissy and said that I would inhale the tooth while I was sleeping and die. He doesn't know how lightly I sleep. He also wouldnt' give me any antibiotics, but that is by direction of the province who thinks that the doctors and dentists hand out too many antibiotics. If I was feverish or nauseous, I was to go to the hospital, get my blood tested and if I tested right, I would get intravenous antibiotics. (That's an all day process, so not happening) I don't think I got my $160 for my 10 minutes. There is another dentist in town but his hours aren't as good, but on his website he says that he can get the bone to grow back but it take months. I'm patient. I'm going to try to get in to see him.
> Mum has been in spin mode in preparation for her photo club coming to this house on Tuesday. She had me remove stuff from behind the loveseat in the family room. If her guests were pulling the loveseat out to check for dustbunnies, tell them to leave. She then said they could see behind the loveseat when they sat down. (The loveseat is pushed up against a wall). That's when I told her that she had lost it. I'm ok with cleaning, but this is ridiculous.
> Last night I showed her how to connect her laptop to the tv in the family room. After an hour of her not listening to me, I decided that I can't do desktop support anymore. I'm too short-tempered when the person that I'm helping won't follow directions (which is most of the people at work). I'd rather work with the machines. (Also, don't ask me for help, and then spend the whole time telling me that that is not the way that Stuart connects his laptop to his tv. Different tv, different laptop)
> All my knitting is packed away. So I didn't get much done on that.


Poor Mav, sorry to hear things aren't going too well in your mouth or your house!!! I have the same problem with my teeth and have lost three now. I asked the dentist to remove one next to one of the empty spaces as it looked awful but she said she won't pull a healthy tooth!! Weird how different dentists have different rules!! I think maybe I would have left home for a couple of days before the photo club meeting, it sounds lie a very unsettled atmosphere!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Just a good guesser but then I suppose that would be a good thing for a doctor!! Sadly, my school record did not enable me to go on to higher education but thinking about it, being a doctor might have been interesting!! xxxx


Being a doctor, in the correct area, would be extremely interesting, and rewarding; but I never wanted to be in any of the Medically orientated areas, when I was young! I wanted to be a Scientist; but had not yet chosen the section I wanted to study, and gain the appropriate qualifications, for the Department of my choice! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'll trade your temperatures.
> I love that you have so much hair. It may be straight, but it looks so thick. I'm seeing more of my scalp with thinning at the front and with the white thin hair coming in.


Thank you, that's what the hairdresser always says. There is a lot of it but the individual strands are very fine and it sheds a lot!! I did get it cut although my regular lady wasn't there and it was done by someone she doesn't have a good word for but I like it!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, was brought up in that era, mum never went out to work while we were little and then only part- time in a factory and then half days in a shop.xx


Same here, but in a factory and as an office cleaner, early mornings and evenings! xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Being a doctor, in the correct area, would be extremely interesting, and rewarding; but I never wanted to be in any of the Medically orientated areas, when I was young! I wanted to be a Scientist; but had not yet chosen the section I wanted to study, and gain the appropriate qualifications, for the Department of my choice! ???????? xoxoxo


I think maybe I would have liked to be a research doctor rather than being let loose on human beings!! xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I guess in your case, a lot of medical knowledge is a dangerous thing!! I hope you get the very very best!! xxxx


Thanks June, I really appreciate that thought; and I am hoping the same thing! . Many years ago, on my way into the operating rooms, I had an Anethetist I had not previously met, and after I had finished answering his questions, he was just standing up to leave, so I got in really quickly, and asked him, just how accurate, and easily, he could insert the cannula, and he answered in a negative way, each of the times I asked him; until the Surgeon walked in, gave a bit of a gasp, appologised to the Anaesthetist, and told him that I had an extreme needle phobia, and he asked me to repeat my question, and that time he answered, and explained properly, then the Theatre prep continued! When he did his rounds later that day, he even appologised to me, for not understanding my question, earlier? ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I really appreciate that thought; and I am hoping the same thing! . Many years ago, on my way into the operating rooms, I had an Anethetist I had not previously met, and after I had finished answering his questions, he was just standing up to leave, so I got in really quickly, and asked him, just how accurate, and easily, he could insert the cannula, and he answered in a negative way, each of the times I asked him; until the Surgeon walked in, gave a bit of a gasp, appologised to the Anaesthetist, and told him that I had an extreme needle phobia, and he asked me to repeat my question, and that time he answered, and explained properly, then the Theatre prep continued! When he did his rounds later that day, he even appologised to me, for not understanding my question, earlier? ???????????????????? xoxoxo


Not the best time to get a confusing answer!!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Come on spill, what's the challenge? xx


https://www.theclimatecoalition.org/resource

Our WI are making green hearts.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> You have a horse and rider on the map. Where?


Going up the steps of Sandhurst Military Academy.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a not quite so frosty and sunny Norfolk. Feel lousy today so will just sit quietly and knit. Start you week off well. xx


Sending you many warm and healing hugs and hoping things will be improving for you soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> One duck family as promised. xx :sm23:


Wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you, that's what the hairdresser always says. There is a lot of it but the individual strands are very fine and it sheds a lot!! I did get it cut although my regular lady wasn't there and it was done by someone she doesn't have a good word for but I like it!!


As long as you like it, that's all that matters. I need to get mine cut again -- it's been several months since I had it cut. Like your new avatar! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I love your ducks. You do fantastic work.


Barn-dweller said:


> One duck family as promised. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's a bit wet here at the moment and will be off and on most of this week. Have the laundry to do today and maybe a couple of errands. That's about it for my excitement for the day. I hope you all have a great one! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> https://www.theclimatecoalition.org/resource
> 
> Our WI are making green hearts.


Cool!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> As long as you like it, that's all that matters. I need to get mine cut again -- it's been several months since I had it cut. Like your new avatar! xxxooo


Thank you, straight after the hairdresser's, no make up :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you, straight after the hairdresser's, no make up :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


You are lovely with or without makeup! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Cool!!! xxxx


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls my battery needs charging so won't give much tonight. It's been a beautiful spring morning today, I did some washing and noticed my morning glory shrub is starting to flower, I do love spring, I hope it comes very soon. 

I've been to s and b today and it was disgustingly noisy. I couldn't hear what my pal on my left was saying for the noise over on the noisy table. It gets to the point that it hurts. 

We have still no news on Margaret's baby, she is high as a kite and driving me insane. I'm glad she's not my MIL. I can't blame her for being excited, but she does like a bit of her own way. I would think if baby's not here by the weekend they could take DIL will have to go into hospital. 

I've texted with Wendy today, and not heard from Karen. I can't do everyone in one day. I've had cottage pie for lunch and that's all my news. I'll do some catchup now. Luv yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> And me. Mr P wanrs to know when you are writing a book. Xx


Tell him, I already contributed to 2 books and won a writing completion for phizza a few years ago. I haven't written for years. I've a lot of poetry an stories unpublished in my writin bag. I never think of it now. Been on the stage reading out my work. About 20ys ago.writing is good therapy.....give him my love xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:46 am EST and -25'C (-11'F). We got about 6" of snow on Saturday, right after I came home from the dentist. Sunday we got another 1" or two. Thankfully, we didn't get the high winds they had predicted.
> That infected tooth that I had is gone. The dentist wanted to pull the one beside it too, because the bone is receding on one side of that tooth, but I wouldn't let him. He told me that the bone would never grow back and my only option was removal of that tooth. Then he got pissy and said that I would inhale the tooth while I was sleeping and die. He doesn't know how lightly I sleep. He also wouldnt' give me any antibiotics, but that is by direction of the province who thinks that the doctors and dentists hand out too many antibiotics. If I was feverish or nauseous, I was to go to the hospital, get my blood tested and if I tested right, I would get intravenous antibiotics. (That's an all day process, so not happening) I don't think I got my $160 for my 10 minutes. There is another dentist in town but his hours aren't as good, but on his website he says that he can get the bone to grow back but it take months. I'm patient. I'm going to try to get in to see him.
> Mum has been in spin mode in preparation for her photo club coming to this house on Tuesday. She had me remove stuff from behind the loveseat in the family room. If her guests were pulling the loveseat out to check for dustbunnies, tell them to leave. She then said they could see behind the loveseat when they sat down. (The loveseat is pushed up against a wall). That's when I told her that she had lost it. I'm ok with cleaning, but this is ridiculous.
> Last night I showed her how to connect her laptop to the tv in the family room. After an hour of her not listening to me, I decided that I can't do desktop support anymore. I'm too short-tempered when the person that I'm helping won't follow directions (which is most of the people at work). I'd rather work with the machines. (Also, don't ask me for help, and then spend the whole time telling me that that is not the way that Stuart connects his laptop to his tv. Different tv, different laptop)
> All my knitting is packed away. So I didn't get much done on that.


You sound a bit frayed mav...count to 30 if that fails leave home and come and live with me. ????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Love you too.
> I'm afraid I'm like your family. I put the tv on first thing in the morning. If the house was completely quiet, I want to go back to sleep. My family can sleep through cannons and fireworks going off, but I keep the sound low.
> I have a sister in law who not only talked to her fish, she also picked them up out of the bowl to pet them. And she wondered why they kept dying on her. :sm16:


There's really got to be something lacking in them all hasn't there????????


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> As long as you like it, that's all that matters. I need to get mine cut again -- it's been several months since I had it cut. Like your new avatar! xxxooo


I'm supposed to be getting a loose perm on Saturday.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> You are lovely with or without makeup! xxxooo


Ooh, you are such a sweetie and I would say exactly the same about you - I still haven't mastered eyeliner!! :sm23: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls my battery needs charging so won't give much tonight. It's been a beautiful spring morning today, I did some washing and noticed my morning glory shrub is starting to flower, I do love spring, I hope it comes very soon.
> 
> I've been to s and b today and it was disgustingly noisy. I couldn't hear what my pal on my left was saying for the noise over on the noisy table. It gets to the point that it hurts.
> 
> We have still no news on Margaret's baby, she is high as a kite and driving me insane. I'm glad she's not my MIL. I can't blame her for being excited, but she does like a bit of her own way. I would think if baby's not here by the weekend they could take DIL will have to go into hospital.
> 
> I've texted with Wendy today, and not heard from Karen. I can't do everyone in one day. I've had cottage pie for lunch and that's all my news. I'll do some catchup now. Luv yawl. Xx


Mental picture of Margaret going to her DIL and giving her a lecture on "Jolly well getting on with it"!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too, but occasionally my notification selections get turned off and I have to go to my profile and reset them. xxxooo


I am getting nothing ATM. I have to go back to the last email (29.120) to get into Connections at least.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Have a good twin day Janet, have you been to any concerts lately? xoxox


5th January - New Year's concert. Full house, deservedly. Next one is 31st. Children's concert in the morning with 850 children. Evening concert for the rest of us. Includes the music from the Snowman with the composer (Howard Blake) in the audience.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I am getting nothing ATM. I have to go back to the last email (29.120) to get into Connections at least.


Hya Saxy, good to see you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I've just been in my sewing room machine embroidering this to make into a shoulder purse for Charlotte in Vietnam!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Tell him, I already contributed to 2 books and won a writing completion for phizza a few years ago. I haven't written for years. I've a lot of poetry an stories unpublished in my writin bag. I never think of it now. Been on the stage reading out my work. About 20ys ago.writing is good therapy.....give him my love xx


Mr P says you really ought to let people read it. He sends his love back to you. I've been dtitching the map all afternoon and hes been on a date with yoyr mytal friend on tv xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I've just been in my sewing room machine embroidering this to make into a shoulder purse for Charlotte in Vietnam!!!


Wow xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> You sound a bit frayed mav...count to 30 if that fails leave home and come and live with me. ????


Great idea xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> OK, finally got enough Internet to send pi tures, we are now on the coach going home! It's been a great day just a bit too cold but lots of fun!!


It certainly looks like fun.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> https://www.theclimatecoalition.org/resource
> 
> Our WI are making green hearts.


What materials are you using or will it be a mixture? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I love your ducks. You do fantastic work.


Thank you. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thanks Josephine, It is quite cool, and raining here atm.
> There has now been some devastating flooding, in some of the Fire devastated areas of the Eastern States, today. Some places had hail larger than golf balls, just to had more insult to the five injury!
> I am off to snuggle into my bed now! I hope you all have a wonderful day, and can stay reasonably warm!????❣ xoxoxo


We saw those hailstones on TV. Frightening. I could imagine being out in them would have been very painful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I am getting nothing ATM. I have to go back to the last email (29.120) to get into Connections at least.


So pleased you managed to get here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I've just been in my sewing room machine embroidering this to make into a shoulder purse for Charlotte in Vietnam!!!


Very pretty. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> One duck family as promised. xx :sm23:


AAAwww So sweet.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> AAAwww So sweet.


Thanks, now struggling with Shaun the Sheep, black wool, artificial light and one eye, not recommended. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hya Saxy, good to see you!! xxxx


Good to see you too. Lovely short hair. I shall have to get mine cut again. Somewhere else, as the hairdresser didn't cut off anywhere near enough and ignored my requests.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, now struggling with Shaun the Sheep, black wool, artificial light and one eye, not recommended. xx


No. I think you should skip that one. Try Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> What materials are you using or will it be a mixture? xx


Knit. Crochet. Patchwork. Felt or a mix.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ooh, you are such a sweetie and I would say exactly the same about you - I still haven't mastered eyeliner!! :sm23: :sm16: xxxx


We'll have another lesson one day! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I've just been in my sewing room machine embroidering this to make into a shoulder purse for Charlotte in Vietnam!!!


It's lovely! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We'll have another lesson one day! :sm24: xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Maybe this Shaun needs to be the white sheep on the family?????????????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, now struggling with Shaun the Sheep, black wool, artificial light and one eye, not recommended. xx


----------



## jinx

You and your machine make beautiful projects.


London Girl said:


> I've just been in my sewing room machine embroidering this to make into a shoulder purse for Charlotte in Vietnam!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:
 

> Maybe this Shaun needs to be the white sheep on the family?????????????????


Only got his legs to put on now, will wait for daylight before I attempt them. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You and your machine make beautiful projects.


Thanks jinx, quite a bit more work to do on it yet!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I have decided to begin catchup, at the last posted, otherwise I get lost in all of the posts. I'm on my phone atm, but am changing to my tablet, as it is larger, and much easier to make the writing bigger. I really hope that I don't need any glasses, when both eyes are done, for now I only need my glasses for reading, when there were no cateracts! 
Now changing to my Tablet, to finish catching up.
I am watching Prof Brian Cox, atM. I just love that man, and his brain, but he does look absolutely gorgeous ( and you won't see me put that anywhere else, about anyone else! He just hits the spot! ???????????????????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning from my little freezing snowy corner of the world. I am thankful for family. My son and his son came over yesterday with the plow truck. The big truck can only make one swipe in our small drive. Then grandson got our tractor out the garage and went to work. He noticed neighbors shoveling their drive so quickly went over there and did the main area of their drive. Son saw another neighbor shoveling and went down with the truck to plow him out. Thankfully my guys returned to finish our drive and shovel our walks. They also did our renters drive as a favor to them.
> Grandson was dressed for the cold but was still chilly. He has just returned from Saudi Arabia and find our temperatures hard to get us to.


They soundlike very nice fellows. Hope good comes back to them


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> OK, finally got enough Internet to send pi tures, we are now on the coach going home! It's been a great day just a bit too cold but lots of fun!!


Wow!!!!


----------



## jollypolly

I'm happy to be here tonight. I've only read a bit and so far. I see it's cold there and also here. I've not been well. Mostly extremely anxious. Had to go to funeral for friend's hub and today a woman I worked with for over 20 years. I couldn't go to the cemetery as I have no idea where it is and it's been below zero this morning. Son wasn't feeling well today. The dog got tinfoil from burgers tho we thought it was out of her reach. I think she's ok. I've worked on the baby sweater and finished but haven't gone out to give it to him yet. Have to pay taxes soon as it's warmer. Got form letter from city about mom's house but I think it went out to everyone. I've asked a friend about a lawyer and I need to call her tomorrow. All this is making me a wreck. I've begun an Afghan for a baby girl...friend's grand baby. I chose one with hearts and it's quite complicated with ssk k2together yarn overs and 11 hearts in a row. 181 stitches. I've decided to make a row across the top and bottom and do a cute stitch for the body of the piece. It has about 10 rows with 11 heart s each row and each row is off set. Just can't stress myself more. I knit continental and the stitches for the ssk / k2 togethers are on the needle reverse so I have to remember each one. I did about a zillion and noticed 3 were wrong tried to correct it and couldn't so had to take out 2 rows which made it hard to know where the yo s were. I think I'm on track again. Going to check on what I've been missing here and put the afghan down before I scrap it once and for all.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, I'd probably miss and end up with a bullet wound as well. xx :sm16:


You are tooo funny. I think it's called "senior-itis".


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Hang on in there sending healing hugs and happy vibes. X


Me too. Think spring. When the winter goes so do many problems. Hang in there. That's what I tell myself.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Glad he is able and willing to work on Sunday. I keep thinking I need an electric fireplace. We spend so much time in the office and need that room to be warm, but the rest of the house could be cooler. Of course the room is snug with both our desks and my knitting supplies in it. Hm, guess it is not a good idea after all.


 I think draft is coming under the doors a bit so I rolled up throw rugs and put them along the bottom of the doors. Pain to remove them when dog wants out so often but they help. The main house is warm but the addition is not so much. Those heavy machines have shaken a window a bit loose I can see curtain move some but it's the outer window and there's an air conditioner covered in the window. With the snow I can't get to the window from the outside so I did my best to block the breeze. They have wood walls up on one of the 17 houses and are doing roads. A little bird size of an egg ( bright blue toupe white face...friend says it's a titmouse) was hopping. On a bush. I think the machines ruined its winter home. Poor thing. I'm looking for a bird house soon as I can get out.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I'm supposed to be getting a loose perm on Saturday.


When I went to get a hair cut a few weeks ago, the girl looked like she'd mess it up,so I just got wash and dry. Then last week I thought my bangs looked long and she hadn't cut them short enough til I remembered I didn't get the hair cut. I've lost my list with 18 things I need done but it's just as well because it's an Impossible list. I've done things as they pop up. I can't get the top of the sangria bottle to open or I'd be mixing an inch of it with orange soda fix me right up I think.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> One duck family as promised. xx :sm23:


Darling!!! Love them.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> When I went to get a hair cut a few weeks ago, the girl looked like she'd mess it up,so I just got wash and dry. Then last week I thought my bangs looked long and she hadn't cut them short enough til I remembered I didn't get the hair cut. I've lost my list with 18 things I need done but it's just as well because it's an Impossible list. I've done things as they pop up. I can't get the top of the sangria bottle to open or I'd be mixing an inch of it with orange soda fix me right up I think.


Polly get one of those helpful gadgets, thatare brilliant for getting Lids off things, that don't want to lose their tops; then you.will beable to get the lid from the Sangria, any time you want too, and then have as many as you want! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, now struggling with Shaun the Sheep, black wool, artificial light and one eye, not recommended. xx


Jacki, it would probably be a great idea, to leave making a black sheep, until. your sight has improved! Do you have something a lighter colour, that you could make, instead! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, now struggling with Shaun the Sheep, black wool, artificial light and one eye, not recommended. xx[ lquote]
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I think you should skip that one. Try Frosty the Snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> Now frosty, is a much better option, for you.at the moment! ???? xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a misty and frosty Surrey, although the sun is now trying to come out. Busy day at Chaos yesterday,, lots more final bits (sticking hair on bald people) sewing on ballerinas and flora and fauna. In the middle of the session the stand arrived that it is to go on so two of the girls assembled that. It is big! And nearly finished.

Off for a birthday lunchcwith the coven as two of the girls celebrate this month.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> You are lovely with or without makeup! xxxooo


June, I agree with Pam, on this statement! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Australia only does thing by extremes!
> Which is worse, the fires or the floods. Or the hail!


The entire combination!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, was brought up in that era, mum never went out to work while we were little and then only part- time in a factory and then half days in a shop.xx


was the same with my mum, she did have a job before she got married, but never returned to work after we were born, I think she thought she had enough to do, with 6 children! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> One duck family as promised. xx :sm23:


They are all very cute, your work is very good! I made the ducklings for each of the GK's, a few years ago, for Easter, and they all loved them! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have decided to begin catchup, at the last posted, otherwise I get lost in all of the posts. I'm on my phone atm, but am changing to my tablet, as it is larger, and much easier to make the writing bigger. I really hope that I don't need any glasses, when both eyes are done, for now I only need my glasses for reading, when there were no cateracts!
> Now changing to my Tablet, to finish catching up.
> I am watching Prof Brian Cox, atM. I just love that man, and his brain, but he does look absolutely gorgeous ( and you won't see me put that anywhere else, about anyone else! He just hits the spot! ???????????????????????????????????? xoxoxo


I agree with you about Brian Cox, brains AND beauty!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm happy to be here tonight. I've only read a bit and so far. I see it's cold there and also here. I've not been well. Mostly extremely anxious. Had to go to funeral for friend's hub and today a woman I worked with for over 20 years. I couldn't go to the cemetery as I have no idea where it is and it's been below zero this morning. Son wasn't feeling well today. The dog got tinfoil from burgers tho we thought it was out of her reach. I think she's ok. I've worked on the baby sweater and finished but haven't gone out to give it to him yet. Have to pay taxes soon as it's warmer. Got form letter from city about mom's house but I think it went out to everyone. I've asked a friend about a lawyer and I need to call her tomorrow. All this is making me a wreck. I've begun an Afghan for a baby girl...friend's grand baby. I chose one with hearts and it's quite complicated with ssk k2together yarn overs and 11 hearts in a row. 181 stitches. I've decided to make a row across the top and bottom and do a cute stitch for the body of the piece. It has about 10 rows with 11 heart s each row and each row is off set. Just can't stress myself more. I knit continental and the stitches for the ssk / k2 togethers are on the needle reverse so I have to remember each one. I did about a zillion and noticed 3 were wrong tried to correct it and couldn't so had to take out 2 rows which made it hard to know where the yo s were. I think I'm on track again. Going to check on what I've been missing here and put the afghan down before I scrap it once and for all.


Hi Polly, so sorry to hear you're struggling dear. I'm just going to remind you to look at your card because this too shall pass. I have to keep saying that to myself at the moment as I am stressing a bit about my trip to Vietnam, don't really know why, it's just a little scary on my own but I'll do it!! Sending you soothing hugs, maybe send me some back?!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure it will before you at this rate, once you've had the cataract done you should see an almost immediate improvement, wish mine had just been a cataract. xx


I am on a 3 Month Waiting list, so for me, it will possibly depend on whether there are any emergency operations presenting, and pushing the least necessary ops, down the line, butit might still be 3 months before my op, which I am not worried about; I would be extremely happy, if I could have my balance difficulties sorted in the next day, or two, but the person who does this treatment in my town, is not vailable until Feb 4th, so I just have to wait for this one!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I think draft is coming under the doors a bit so I rolled up throw rugs and put them along the bottom of the doors. Pain to remove them when dog wants out so often but they help. The main house is warm but the addition is not so much. Those heavy machines have shaken a window a bit loose I can see curtain move some but it's the outer window and there's an air conditioner covered in the window. With the snow I can't get to the window from the outside so I did my best to block the breeze. They have wood walls up on one of the 17 houses and are doing roads. A little bird size of an egg ( bright blue toupe white face...friend says it's a titmouse) was hopping. On a bush. I think the machines ruined its winter home. Poor thing. I'm looking for a bird house soon as I can get out.


I bought draught excluders online really cheap, some kind soul on KP recommended them, two lengths of sponge pipe insulators in a fabric pocket, stitch down the middle so one tube goes each side of the door so you don't have to move it to open the door. I'm doing a rubbish job of describing this, have a picture instead!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> When I went to get a hair cut a few weeks ago, the girl looked like she'd mess it up,so I just got wash and dry. Then last week I thought my bangs looked long and she hadn't cut them short enough til I remembered I didn't get the hair cut. I've lost my list with 18 things I need done but it's just as well because it's an Impossible list. I've done things as they pop up. I can't get the top of the sangria bottle to open or I'd be mixing an inch of it with orange soda fix me right up I think.


Sounds like a good idea, a little alcohol is a good personal central heating and fixer upper!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Now frosty, is a much better option, for you.at the moment! ???? xoxoxo


Very frosty here this morning!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty and frosty Surrey, although the sun is now trying to come out. Busy day at Chaos yesterday,, lots more final bits (sticking hair on bald people) sewing on ballerinas and flora and fauna. In the middle of the session the stand arrived that it is to go on so two of the girls assembled that. It is big! And nearly finished.
> 
> Off for a birthday lunchcwith the coven as two of the girls celebrate this month.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Have a good day, the town map is sounding wonderful, what a labour of love!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No, didn't do anything and I'm afraid nothing is getting done around the house which pleases the dust bunnies no end. Not sure about the parking, it's something I didn't bother looking into as I didn't think it would be this long. xx


It might be worth your while, I think here, people can get short term Disability Parking, for 3, or 6, months, with reviews available. if needed. Just think of you, and all that you have been through lately! I have a permanent Disability Parking Permit, but I would definitely look into it, with your current difficulties! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, I agree with Pam, on this statement! xoxoxo


You too are very kind, always a boost to hear something nice about oneself!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You too are very kind, always a boost to hear something nice about oneself!! xxxx


Thank you June, we are also honest people on the other hand I have never been accused of saying something I don't mean, and I am a very literal, and plain spoken person, but I stand by what I said! ????❤???? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a chilly and frosty London, I'm not too far from Mrs P so not surprising our weather is similar, same applies to Chris and Lifeline too, I shouldn't wonder!! Off to the cinema today to see Bombshell. I hadn't heard of it but I think it's reminiscent of the Weinstein scandal, casting couches and ladies fighting back, review later!!!

Not much else to report, second square is finally finished, I'm going to block it then show you a picture! In the meantime, I'm going to check out the next one!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

I need to go to bed now, to see if my head will settle down a bit. If I am not successful, I will be back on here, so good night for now, have a wonderful day! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a very white, frosty Norfolk, the sun is struggling to come out but think it will win in the end. Determined to finish Shaun today so he can come to knit and natter tomorrow, if anyone else wants one I'll lend them the pattern. :sm23: Don't think DH likes me getting all the medical attention (he's welcome to it) so has decided to get a bad case of bronchial pneumonia, no that's wrong, that's what he thinks he's got actually he's caught another cold and is coughing, I have de-bunked to the settee, hopefully in time not to catch it. Enough is enough. Anyway off to catch up now, have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I need to go to bed now, to see if my head will settle down a bit. If I am not successful, I will be back on here, so good night for now, have a wonderful day! ???????????? xoxoxo


Good night, hope you sleep well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very white, frosty Norfolk, the sun is struggling to come out but think it will win in the end. Determined to finish Shaun today so he can come to knit and natter tomorrow, if anyone else wants one I'll lend them the pattern. :sm23: Don't think DH likes me getting all the medical attention (he's welcome to it) so has decided to get a bad case of bronchial pneumonia, no that's wrong, that's what he thinks he's got actually he's caught another cold and is coughing, I have de-bunked to the settee, hopefully in time not to catch it. Enough is enough. Anyway off to catch up now, have a good day. xx


Good morning, stay away from those germs dear, you really don't need a dose of that in your present condition!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and (weather courtesy of the TV because my thermometer has gone on strike) -9'C (16'F). It was cold and sunny yesterday. Today will be cold and cloudy. I was seriously thinking of knitting a balaklava face mask yesterday. At least the wind was very mild and didn't add to the chill.
Today is Photo Club meeting day. The house has been totally transformed. All scuff marks and dents in the walls have been repaired. All dust bunnies have been vacuumed. All personal effects (mine) have been removed from view. 
Bella-kitty wants to play this morning, and is being generally distracting. She;ll be locked in my bedroom while the people are here so she doesn't get stepped on. The other kitties don't like visitors so they'll probably all stay in the basement. Mama-cat likes tripping people so she will definitely NOT be on the main floor. I'LL BE HAPPY WHEN THIS DAY IS OVER.
I'm taking my 3 latest projects with me to work so they don't get packed somewhere and I can't find them again. The LYS sent me a message that they will be taking pictures of our sweaters (which I haven't bound off yet. I have everything done except that) Unfortunately I couldn't find that project bag last night. Tonight when I'm allowed to tear everything apart, I'll find it and finish it off.
Argg, there are 3 jackknifed 18 wheel tractor trailers on the highway to the west of me. It will be a long drive in.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just checked the highway website and the highway is closed at Newcastle. And there is another crash on the off ramp at Newcastle. If I go north, I could take the toll road. But that is expensive.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very white, frosty Norfolk, the sun is struggling to come out but think it will win in the end. Determined to finish Shaun today so he can come to knit and natter tomorrow, if anyone else wants one I'll lend them the pattern. :sm23: Don't think DH likes me getting all the medical attention (he's welcome to it) so has decided to get a bad case of bronchial pneumonia, no that's wrong, that's what he thinks he's got actually he's caught another cold and is coughing, I have de-bunked to the settee, hopefully in time not to catch it. Enough is enough. Anyway off to catch up now, have a good day. xx


Unfortunately that is a side effect of being close to people.
I hope you don't catch his cold.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning, stay away from those germs dear, you really don't need a dose of that in your present condition!! xxxx


Ha ha, don't tell me tell him.xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I need to go to bed now, to see if my head will settle down a bit. If I am not successful, I will be back on here, so good night for now, have a wonderful day! ???????????? xoxoxo


Sleep well. My watch says I got 4 hours of sleep last night. I hope you do better.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a chilly and frosty London, I'm not too far from Mrs P so not surprising our weather is similar, same applies to Chris and Lifeline too, I shouldn't wonder!! Off to the cinema today to see Bombshell. I hadn't heard of it but I think it's reminiscent of the Weinstein scandal, casting couches and ladies fighting back, review later!!!
> 
> Not much else to report, second square is finally finished, I'm going to block it then show you a picture! In the meantime, I'm going to check out the next one!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxx


I havent' heard of that film.
Did the square turn out the size that you wanted?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It might be worth your while, I think here, people can get short term Disability Parking, for 3, or 6, months, with reviews available. if needed. Just think of you, and all that you have been through lately! I have a permanent Disability Parking Permit, but I would definitely look into it, with your current difficulties! ???????? xoxoxo


Our bureaucracy doesn't work that fast. The permit would come when you no longer need it. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Very frosty here this morning!! :sm09: xxxx


You can keep that. Snow is easier to clear from the car than scraping frost from the windows.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I bought draught excluders online really cheap, some kind soul on KP recommended them, two lengths of sponge pipe insulators in a fabric pocket, stitch down the middle so one tube goes each side of the door so you don't have to move it to open the door. I'm doing a rubbish job of describing this, have a picture instead!! xxxx


Pool noodles are easy to come by over here. Even in winter. I guess enough people have their own pools here. That might not be a bad idea to keep the snow from blowing into the patio doors. (The snow comes in the huge drainage holes)
At least I didnt' do this:
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/watch/newfoundland-woman-wakes-up-to-car-full-of-snow/vi-BBZ9tis
A Newfoundland woman had her window down during their last snow storm and filled her car with snow. Newfoundland is still under a state-of-emergency 5 days after the storm.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and (weather courtesy of the TV because my thermometer has gone on strike) -9'C (16'F). It was cold and sunny yesterday. Today will be cold and cloudy. I was seriously thinking of knitting a balaklava face mask yesterday. At least the wind was very mild and didn't add to the chill.
> Today is Photo Club meeting day. The house has been totally transformed. All scuff marks and dents in the walls have been repaired. All dust bunnies have been vacuumed. All personal effects (mine) have been removed from view.
> Bella-kitty wants to play this morning, and is being generally distracting. She;ll be locked in my bedroom while the people are here so she doesn't get stepped on. The other kitties don't like visitors so they'll probably all stay in the basement. Mama-cat likes tripping people so she will definitely NOT be on the main floor. I'LL BE HAPPY WHEN THIS DAY IS OVER.
> I'm taking my 3 latest projects with me to work so they don't get packed somewhere and I can't find them again. The LYS sent me a message that they will be taking pictures of our sweaters (which I haven't bound off yet. I have everything done except that) Unfortunately I couldn't find that project bag last night. Tonight when I'm allowed to tear everything apart, I'll find it and finish it off.
> Argg, there are 3 jackknifed 18 wheel tractor trailers on the highway to the west of me. It will be a long drive in.


Wow your Mum sounds worse than me, at least I remember which cupboards I've stuffed things in, hope you can find everything this evening. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our bureaucracy doesn't work that fast. The permit would come when you no longer need it. :sm16: :sm17:


That would probably happen here as well, what with interviews and assessments etc. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning Polly. To lessen your stress I suggest a simple baby blanket pattern. Knitting is a time to relax and destress. Also a plainer blanket may be more useful. 


jollypolly said:


> I'm happy to be here tonight. I've only read a bit and so far. I see it's cold there and also here. I've not been well. Mostly extremely anxious. Had to go to funeral for friend's hub and today a woman I worked with for over 20 years. I couldn't go to the cemetery as I have no idea where it is and it's been below zero this morning. Son wasn't feeling well today. The dog got tinfoil from burgers tho we thought it was out of her reach. I think she's ok. I've worked on the baby sweater and finished but haven't gone out to give it to him yet. Have to pay taxes soon as it's warmer. Got form letter from city about mom's house but I think it went out to everyone. I've asked a friend about a lawyer and I need to call her tomorrow. All this is making me a wreck. I've begun an Afghan for a baby girl...friend's grand baby. I chose one with hearts and it's quite complicated with ssk k2together yarn overs and 11 hearts in a row. 181 stitches. I've decided to make a row across the top and bottom and do a cute stitch for the body of the piece. It has about 10 rows with 11 heart s each row and each row is off set. Just can't stress myself more. I knit continental and the stitches for the ssk / k2 togethers are on the needle reverse so I have to remember each one. I did about a zillion and noticed 3 were wrong tried to correct it and couldn't so had to take out 2 rows which made it hard to know where the yo s were. I think I'm on track again. Going to check on what I've been missing here and put the afghan down before I scrap it once and for all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am on a 3 Month Waiting list, so for me, it will possibly depend on whether there are any emergency operations presenting, and pushing the least necessary ops, down the line, butit might still be 3 months before my op, which I am not worried about; I would be extremely happy, if I could have my balance difficulties sorted in the next day, or two, but the person who does this treatment in my town, is not vailable until Feb 4th, so I just have to wait for this one!???????? xoxoxo


I hope the time passes quickly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Pool noodles are easy to come by over here. Even in winter. I guess enough people have their own pools here. That might not be a bad idea to keep the snow from blowing into the patio doors. (The snow comes in the huge drainage holes)
> At least I didnt' do this:
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/watch/newfoundland-woman-wakes-up-to-car-full-of-snow/vi-BBZ9tis
> A Newfoundland woman had her window down during their last snow storm and filled her car with snow. Newfoundland is still under a state-of-emergency 5 days after the storm.


Not to such an extreme but we had a similar thing happen to us, one car we had the door wouldn't completely shut, we had snow in the night and next morning there was a layer of snow on the driver's seat. xx


----------



## jinx

I have the draft dodger like June's in the front door. Cannot easily open or close the door because of the carpeting, but it is useful to make an air tight seal.


jollypolly said:


> I think draft is coming under the doors a bit so I rolled up throw rugs and put them along the bottom of the doors. Pain to remove them when dog wants out so often but they help. The main house is warm but the addition is not so much. Those heavy machines have shaken a window a bit loose I can see curtain move some but it's the outer window and there's an air conditioner covered in the window. With the snow I can't get to the window from the outside so I did my best to block the breeze. They have wood walls up on one of the 17 houses and are doing roads. A little bird size of an egg ( bright blue toupe white face...friend says it's a titmouse) was hopping. On a bush. I think the machines ruined its winter home. Poor thing. I'm looking for a bird house soon as I can get out.


----------



## jinx

The gadget I use to open stuck lids is called a rubber band over here.



Xiang said:


> Polly get one of those helpful gadgets, thatare brilliant for getting Lids off things, that don't want to lose their tops; then you.will beable to get the lid from the Sangria, any time you want too, and then have as many as you want! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Happy taco Tuesday. Sounds like everything is coming together. Would hate for everyone in town to be bald.
Happy Birthday ladies.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty and frosty Surrey, although the sun is now trying to come out. Busy day at Chaos yesterday,, lots more final bits (sticking hair on bald people) sewing on ballerinas and flora and fauna. In the middle of the session the stand arrived that it is to go on so two of the girls assembled that. It is big! And nearly finished.
> 
> Off for a birthday lunchcwith the coven as two of the girls celebrate this month.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> was the same with my mum, she did have a job before she got married, but never returned to work after we were born, I think she thought she had enough to do, with 6 children! ???????????? xoxoxo


That's definitely a full time job.
Mum worked as secretary at my school when I was 10. My younger sister was 7 at the time. After that she got her certificate and became a teacher's assistant and worked about 1/2 hour away. It became my job to get food for my brother and sister when we came home at lunchtime. I used to pull a chair over to the stove so I could reach the dials at the back of the stove. (Mum didn't know about that till years later.)


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty and frosty Surrey, although the sun is now trying to come out. Busy day at Chaos yesterday,, lots more final bits (sticking hair on bald people) sewing on ballerinas and flora and fauna. In the middle of the session the stand arrived that it is to go on so two of the girls assembled that. It is big! And nearly finished.
> 
> Off for a birthday lunchcwith the coven as two of the girls celebrate this month.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday.
I'm sure that stand won't look so big once the map is on it.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I will be interested in seeing the second square alongside the first square. Are they almost the same size?


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a chilly and frosty London, I'm not too far from Mrs P so not surprising our weather is similar, same applies to Chris and Lifeline too, I shouldn't wonder!! Off to the cinema today to see Bombshell. I hadn't heard of it but I think it's reminiscent of the Weinstein scandal, casting couches and ladies fighting back, review later!!!
> 
> Not much else to report, second square is finally finished, I'm going to block it then show you a picture! In the meantime, I'm going to check out the next one!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Here it is, the square that gave me so much tension grief! Think it's more or less OK, it's quite stretchy though, hope the blocking shrinks it!! Can you see that I now have some blocking wires? I took KP advice and bought welding rods from EBay for about Â£4.50! They're great, gave them a good wash and took an emery board to the ends, perfect! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

OK, now the highway is closed in both directions and will remain closed until noon because there was a fatality. Now the entire area will need to be photographed and plotted by the highway investigation team for the courts. Sounds like I will be taking the toll road.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Best wishes to your guy. Hope his cough lessens and that he feels well quickly. Also hoping you did not pick up any of the germs.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very white, frosty Norfolk, the sun is struggling to come out but think it will win in the end. Determined to finish Shaun today so he can come to knit and natter tomorrow, if anyone else wants one I'll lend them the pattern. :sm23: Don't think DH likes me getting all the medical attention (he's welcome to it) so has decided to get a bad case of bronchial pneumonia, no that's wrong, that's what he thinks he's got actually he's caught another cold and is coughing, I have de-bunked to the settee, hopefully in time not to catch it. Enough is enough. Anyway off to catch up now, have a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I think draft is coming under the doors a bit so I rolled up throw rugs and put them along the bottom of the doors. Pain to remove them when dog wants out so often but they help. The main house is warm but the addition is not so much. Those heavy machines have shaken a window a bit loose I can see curtain move some but it's the outer window and there's an air conditioner covered in the window. With the snow I can't get to the window from the outside so I did my best to block the breeze. They have wood walls up on one of the 17 houses and are doing roads. A little bird size of an egg ( bright blue toupe white face...friend says it's a titmouse) was hopping. On a bush. I think the machines ruined its winter home. Poor thing. I'm looking for a bird house soon as I can get out.


Can you get one of those films for taping over the inside of the window. It will keep the wind from getting in.
Poor little bird.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I agree with you about Brian Cox, brains AND beauty!!! xxxx


He definitely does! I was so surprised, when I discovered that he wasn't as young as I thought he was!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, so sorry to hear you're struggling dear. I'm just going to remind you to look at your card because this too shall pass. I have to keep saying that to myself at the moment as I am stressing a bit about my trip to Vietnam, don't really know why, it's just a little scary on my own but I'll do it!! Sending you soothing hugs, maybe send me some back?!! xxxx


I will send some to borh of you! Can't have people falling too pieces, all over the place! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I bought draught excluders online really cheap, some kind soul on KP recommended them, two lengths of sponge pipe insulators in a fabric pocket, stitch down the middle so one tube goes each side of the door so you don't have to move it to open the door. I'm doing a rubbish job of describing this, have a picture instead!! xxxx


That is an excellent idea! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

The accidents make it sound like the roads are in terrible shape. Hoping you arrive at work safely. Hope you mom enjoys her meeting today. Maybe she needs to have a meeting every month so she keeps everything in tip top order.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and (weather courtesy of the TV because my thermometer has gone on strike) -9'C (16'F). It was cold and sunny yesterday. Today will be cold and cloudy. I was seriously thinking of knitting a balaklava face mask yesterday. At least the wind was very mild and didn't add to the chill.
> Today is Photo Club meeting day. The house has been totally transformed. All scuff marks and dents in the walls have been repaired. All dust bunnies have been vacuumed. All personal effects (mine) have been removed from view.
> Bella-kitty wants to play this morning, and is being generally distracting. She;ll be locked in my bedroom while the people are here so she doesn't get stepped on. The other kitties don't like visitors so they'll probably all stay in the basement. Mama-cat likes tripping people so she will definitely NOT be on the main floor. I'LL BE HAPPY WHEN THIS DAY IS OVER.
> I'm taking my 3 latest projects with me to work so they don't get packed somewhere and I can't find them again. The LYS sent me a message that they will be taking pictures of our sweaters (which I haven't bound off yet. I have everything done except that) Unfortunately I couldn't find that project bag last night. Tonight when I'm allowed to tear everything apart, I'll find it and finish it off.
> Argg, there are 3 jackknifed 18 wheel tractor trailers on the highway to the west of me. It will be a long drive in.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Very frosty here this morning!! :sm09: xxxx


???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm happy to be here tonight. I've only read a bit and so far. I see it's cold there and also here. I've not been well. Mostly extremely anxious. Had to go to funeral for friend's hub and today a woman I worked with for over 20 years. I couldn't go to the cemetery as I have no idea where it is and it's been below zero this morning. Son wasn't feeling well today. The dog got tinfoil from burgers tho we thought it was out of her reach. I think she's ok. I've worked on the baby sweater and finished but haven't gone out to give it to him yet. Have to pay taxes soon as it's warmer. Got form letter from city about mom's house but I think it went out to everyone. I've asked a friend about a lawyer and I need to call her tomorrow. All this is making me a wreck. I've begun an Afghan for a baby girl...friend's grand baby. I chose one with hearts and it's quite complicated with ssk k2together yarn overs and 11 hearts in a row. 181 stitches. I've decided to make a row across the top and bottom and do a cute stitch for the body of the piece. It has about 10 rows with 11 heart s each row and each row is off set. Just can't stress myself more. I knit continental and the stitches for the ssk / k2 togethers are on the needle reverse so I have to remember each one. I did about a zillion and noticed 3 were wrong tried to correct it and couldn't so had to take out 2 rows which made it hard to know where the yo s were. I think I'm on track again. Going to check on what I've been missing here and put the afghan down before I scrap it once and for all.


What is it with dogs? They could have just finished eating their bowl, but if there is human food within reach, they have to eat it.
I hope you can get the paperwork all straightened out. Would it help to have your mum's house rented out. Then there would be someone in it to watch it.
Good luck with the afghan.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The accidents make it sound like the roads are in terrible shape. Hoping you arrive at work safely. Hope you mom enjoys her meeting today. Maybe she needs to have a meeting every month so she keeps everything in tip top order.


I've just heard that there are additional accidents on the bypass road as people try to go highway speed on a little two lane road.
Mum's photo club meets every month but this is the first time that she has had it here. 
I couldn't handle every month. :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and (weather courtesy of the TV because my thermometer has gone on strike) -9'C (16'F). It was cold and sunny yesterday. Today will be cold and cloudy. I was seriously thinking of knitting a balaklava face mask yesterday. At least the wind was very mild and didn't add to the chill.
> Today is Photo Club meeting day. The house has been totally transformed. All scuff marks and dents in the walls have been repaired. All dust bunnies have been vacuumed. All personal effects (mine) have been removed from view.
> Bella-kitty wants to play this morning, and is being generally distracting. She;ll be locked in my bedroom while the people are here so she doesn't get stepped on. The other kitties don't like visitors so they'll probably all stay in the basement. Mama-cat likes tripping people so she will definitely NOT be on the main floor. I'LL BE HAPPY WHEN THIS DAY IS OVER.
> I'm taking my 3 latest projects with me to work so they don't get packed somewhere and I can't find them again. The LYS sent me a message that they will be taking pictures of our sweaters (which I haven't bound off yet. I have everything done except that) Unfortunately I couldn't find that project bag last night. Tonight when I'm allowed to tear everything apart, I'll find it and finish it off.
> Argg, there are 3 jackknifed 18 wheel tractor trailers on the highway to the west of me. It will be a long drive in.


Stay safe, on your drive to, and from work, and I hope you have a productive craft lunch! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Sleep well. My watch says I got 4 hours of sleep last night. I hope you do better.


I usually have intermittent sleeps, but last night my toltal sleeping time was amost 7hrs 30 minutes; much more sleep than I ever got in the last few years of working! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our bureaucracy doesn't work that fast. The permit would come when you no longer need it. :sm16: :sm17:


????????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and (weather courtesy of the TV because my thermometer has gone on strike) -9'C (16'F). It was cold and sunny yesterday. Today will be cold and cloudy. I was seriously thinking of knitting a balaklava face mask yesterday. At least the wind was very mild and didn't add to the chill.
> Today is Photo Club meeting day. The house has been totally transformed. All scuff marks and dents in the walls have been repaired. All dust bunnies have been vacuumed. All personal effects (mine) have been removed from view.
> Bella-kitty wants to play this morning, and is being generally distracting. She;ll be locked in my bedroom while the people are here so she doesn't get stepped on. The other kitties don't like visitors so they'll probably all stay in the basement. Mama-cat likes tripping people so she will definitely NOT be on the main floor. I'LL BE HAPPY WHEN THIS DAY IS OVER.
> I'm taking my 3 latest projects with me to work so they don't get packed somewhere and I can't find them again. The LYS sent me a message that they will be taking pictures of our sweaters (which I haven't bound off yet. I have everything done except that) Unfortunately I couldn't find that project bag last night. Tonight when I'm allowed to tear everything apart, I'll find it and finish it off.
> Argg, there are 3 jackknifed 18 wheel tractor trailers on the highway to the west of me. It will be a long drive in.


Hope your day turns out better than it looks at the moment, take care out there!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the time passes quickly.


So do I, and I also hope I don't have to travel all over the State to get to the place of Surgery! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I havent' heard of that film.
> Did the square turn out the size that you wanted?


Well, I'm blocking it and hoping the finished result is usable, it is a little bigger than I wanted, can blocking shrink things? Think I already know the answer to that one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Pool noodles are easy to come by over here. Even in winter. I guess enough people have their own pools here. That might not be a bad idea to keep the snow from blowing into the patio doors. (The snow comes in the huge drainage holes)
> At least I didnt' do this:
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/watch/newfoundland-woman-wakes-up-to-car-full-of-snow/vi-BBZ9tis
> A Newfoundland woman had her window down during their last snow storm and filled her car with snow. Newfoundland is still under a state-of-emergency 5 days after the storm.


What an idiot! Why is she SITTING on it???!!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have the draft dodger like June's in the front door. Cannot easily open or close the door because of the carpeting, but it is useful to make an air tight seal.


Draft dodger, I like that!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The gadget I use to open stuck lids is called a rubber band over here.


I find a rubber glove works pretty well too!!


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Here it is, the square that gave me so much tension grief! Think it's more or less OK, it's quite stretchy though, hope the blocking shrinks it!! Can you see that I now have some blocking wires? I took KP advice and bought welding rods from EBay for about Â£4.50! They're great, gave them a good wash and took an emery board to the ends, perfect! Xxxx


Well, I'm blocking them to a 12" square marked out on my blocking board so they would be more or less the same except the whiye one is pinned into shape and I'm not sure it will stay the same when it's dry, fingers crossed!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> OK, now the highway is closed in both directions and will remain closed until noon because there was a fatality. Now the entire area will need to be photographed and plotted by the highway investigation team for the courts. Sounds like I will be taking the toll road.


Can you claim the cost back from the management at work as it proves you really wanted to get to work?! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's definitely a full time job.
> Mum worked as secretary at my school when I was 10. My younger sister was 7 at the time. After that she got her certificate and became a teacher's assistant and worked about 1/2 hour away. It became my job to get food for my brother and sister when we came home at lunchtime. I used to pull a chair over to the stove so I could reach the dials at the back of the stove. (Mum didn't know about that till years later.)


She would probably have had a minor heart attack, if she had known at the time! When my older brother was 3, I think mum must have been feeling unwell one day; he got out everything needed to make a chocolate cake, and had it made, cooked, and everything cleaned up; when mum came back out to see what the two of us were upto. I think she would have been a little bemused to see the cake, still in the baking tin, on the cupboard! I don't think he knew how to get the cake out. My 2 older sisters were at school, and my older brother (3), myself (2) & our younger brother (newborn), were home; so mum might have lain down with younger bro, for a rest! I think she would have needed one! ????????????

I forgot to say that mum had a huge Argor(sp) stove, in those days, and our house was tiny, so in the winter time the house was nice and warm; but as my brother was only 3, I really don't know how he was able to make the cake, but he did; he also does all of the cooking, in his home, now! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> He definitely does! I was so surprised, when I discovered that he wasn't as young as I thought he was!???????? xoxoxo


I've often suspected he has a portrait in the attic!! :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I've often suspected he has a portrait in the attic!! :sm23:


????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> The gadget I use to open stuck lids is called a rubber band over here.





London Girl said:


> I find a rubber glove works pretty well too!!


I have tried things like that, but I have found that I cannot maintain the grip, even with rubber bands or rubber gloves; so I bought myself a gadget that I tighten onto the lid, then I can use the hadle of the gadget for further leverage! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have tried things like that, but I have found that I cannot maintain the grip, even with rubber bands or rubber gloves; so I bought myself a gadget that I tighten onto the lid, then I can use the hadle of the gadget for further leverage! xoxoxo


 :sm24: ❤


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning, stay away from those germs dear, you really don't need a dose of that in your present condition!! xxxx


Yes, Jacky, definitely stay away from those germs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and (weather courtesy of the TV because my thermometer has gone on strike) -9'C (16'F). It was cold and sunny yesterday. Today will be cold and cloudy. I was seriously thinking of knitting a balaklava face mask yesterday. At least the wind was very mild and didn't add to the chill.
> Today is Photo Club meeting day. The house has been totally transformed. All scuff marks and dents in the walls have been repaired. All dust bunnies have been vacuumed. All personal effects (mine) have been removed from view.
> Bella-kitty wants to play this morning, and is being generally distracting. She;ll be locked in my bedroom while the people are here so she doesn't get stepped on. The other kitties don't like visitors so they'll probably all stay in the basement. Mama-cat likes tripping people so she will definitely NOT be on the main floor. I'LL BE HAPPY WHEN THIS DAY IS OVER.
> I'm taking my 3 latest projects with me to work so they don't get packed somewhere and I can't find them again. The LYS sent me a message that they will be taking pictures of our sweaters (which I haven't bound off yet. I have everything done except that) Unfortunately I couldn't find that project bag last night. Tonight when I'm allowed to tear everything apart, I'll find it and finish it off.
> Argg, there are 3 jackknifed 18 wheel tractor trailers on the highway to the west of me. It will be a long drive in.


Be safe today. Sorry you're having to put up with all that fuss at home. I hope you find your project bag for the sweater tonight. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Here it is, the square that gave me so much tension grief! Think it's more or less OK, it's quite stretchy though, hope the blocking shrinks it!! Can you see that I now have some blocking wires? I took KP advice and bought welding rods from EBay for about Â£4.50! They're great, gave them a good wash and took an emery board to the ends, perfect! Xxxx


It looks good! I use welding wires for blocking wires, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a very rainy and a bit windy Pacific Northwest. Will be off to Fiber Social this morning and then back here for the rest of the day. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

On some lids I use a church key to pop the seal then it is easier to open. Open use it on thin caps like on jelly jars.



Xiang said:


> I have tried things like that, but I have found that I cannot maintain the grip, even with rubber bands or rubber gloves; so I bought myself a gadget that I tighten onto the lid, then I can use the hadle of the gadget for further leverage! xoxoxo


----------



## anaswet

Beautiful work


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I'm back from the over 60s and what Ann afternoon it's been. I think we are going to learn fast. I was beggered by the time I came out, but I'm sure we'll be better next time. $4 is what I won, but no raffle prize, never mind I'm happy with that.

I've just had a phone call from Margaret. She is a grandma as of this morning. A little girl, (we said boy) 6+lbs with a name I like, but I'm not too sure of spellings yet, Alexandra Katherine. I think it's nice, I believe she's going to get Alex. Margaret's high as she can get and rushing over to see them tonight. She's had the baby at home. All is well..

I'm thinking of putting Donna off tomorrow. I've not got much for her to do this week. And I done feel in the mood to keep telling her how I want things doing. I'm getting sick. She stripped the bed last week and I told her to turn the duvet and pillow cases the right way out. She said, I will. I will. I went to wash them yesterday and the pillowcases were inside out. I know, I know it's petty but do you know it's really getting to me. So there!,

I'm getting my hair cut and loose perm on Saturday I think. I might go to Stephens tomorrow, and that's about all my news for today. Love yawl. X


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I've just been in my sewing room machine embroidering this to make into a shoulder purse for Charlotte in Vietnam!!!


Very pretty


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P says you really ought to let people read it. He sends his love back to you. I've been dtitching the map all afternoon and hes been on a date with yoyr mytal friend on tv xxxxx


Yeah. Judge Judy lives


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm back from the over 60s and what Ann afternoon it's been. I think we are going to learn fast. I was beggered by the time I came out, but I'm sure we'll be better next time. $4 is what I won, but no raffle prize, never mind I'm happy with that.
> 
> I've just had a phone call from Margaret. She is a grandma as of this morning. A little girl, (we said boy) 6+lbs with a name I like, but I'm not too sure of spellings yet, Alexandra Katherine. I think it's nice, I believe she's going to get Alex. Margaret's high as she can get and rushing over to see them tonight. She's had the baby at home. All is well..
> 
> I'm thinking of putting Donna off tomorrow. I've not got much for her to do this week. And I done feel in the mood to keep telling her how I want things doing. I'm getting sick. She stripped the bed last week and I told her to turn the duvet and pillow cases the right way out. She said, I will. I will. I went to wash them yesterday and the pillowcases were inside out. I know, I know it's petty but do you know it's really getting to me. So there!,
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut and loose perm on Saturday I think. I might go to Stephens tomorrow, and that's about all my news for today. Love yawl. X


Glad to hear the baby has safely srrived. I like the names. X


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Yeah. Judge Judy lives


Guess what he's doing now?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad to hear the baby has safely srrived. I like the names. X


Ditto from me. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, so sorry to hear you're struggling dear. I'm just going to remind you to look at your card because this too shall pass. I have to keep saying that to myself at the moment as I am stressing a bit about my trip to Vietnam, don't really know why, it's just a little scary on my own but I'll do it!! Sending you soothing hugs, maybe send me some back?!! xxxx


I'm proud of you going to Vietnam on your own. I darent even go via London. I feel like a mole coming up through the grass.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> I'm sure that stand won't look so big once the map is on it.


You really need to see the size of the map, believe me it's big......and it's a lot bigger now than when I saw it last. It was looking good then.. Hope Josephine takes plenty photos for us all.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm back from the over 60s and what Ann afternoon it's been. I think we are going to learn fast. I was beggered by the time I came out, but I'm sure we'll be better next time. $4 is what I won, but no raffle prize, never mind I'm happy with that.
> 
> I've just had a phone call from Margaret. She is a grandma as of this morning. A little girl, (we said boy) 6+lbs with a name I like, but I'm not too sure of spellings yet, Alexandra Katherine. I think it's nice, I believe she's going to get Alex. Margaret's high as she can get and rushing over to see them tonight. She's had the baby at home. All is well..
> 
> I'm thinking of putting Donna off tomorrow. I've not got much for her to do this week. And I done feel in the mood to keep telling her how I want things doing. I'm getting sick. She stripped the bed last week and I told her to turn the duvet and pillow cases the right way out. She said, I will. I will. I went to wash them yesterday and the pillowcases were inside out. I know, I know it's petty but do you know it's really getting to me. So there!,
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut and loose perm on Saturday I think. I might go to Stephens tomorrow, and that's about all my news for today. Love yawl. X


Congratulations to marg on becoming a gran


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Guess what he's doing now?


Name is spelt.....Alexandra Kathryn . 6lb 8 oz.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Name is spelt.....Alexandra Kathryn . 6lb 8 oz.


That's a good weight


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm back from the over 60s and what Ann afternoon it's been. I think we are going to learn fast. I was beggered by the time I came out, but I'm sure we'll be better next time. $4 is what I won, but no raffle prize, never mind I'm happy with that.
> 
> I've just had a phone call from Margaret. She is a grandma as of this morning. A little girl, (we said boy) 6+lbs with a name I like, but I'm not too sure of spellings yet, Alexandra Katherine. I think it's nice, I believe she's going to get Alex. Margaret's high as she can get and rushing over to see them tonight. She's had the baby at home. All is well..
> 
> I'm thinking of putting Donna off tomorrow. I've not got much for her to do this week. And I done feel in the mood to keep telling her how I want things doing. I'm getting sick. She stripped the bed last week and I told her to turn the duvet and pillow cases the right way out. She said, I will. I will. I went to wash them yesterday and the pillowcases were inside out. I know, I know it's petty but do you know it's really getting to me. So there!,
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut and loose perm on Saturday I think. I might go to Stephens tomorrow, and that's about all my news for today. Love yawl. X


Congratulations to Margaret and family, I wonder if she'll go by Lexi? I like that name!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm proud of you going to Vietnam on your own. I darent even go via London. I feel like a mole coming up through the grass.


What can I do? It's going to be very very hot and humid, nobody speaks English and the food will be a mystery for me but they paid for my ticket and I'm longing to see my son and the kids!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Name is spelt.....Alexandra Kathryn . 6lb 8 oz.


A nice weight!!


----------



## London Girl

Just got in from seeing the film, Bombshell. Gave it 6/10. It was about Fox news and the dirty old man that ran it, some beautiful girls in it who wanted the top jobs which came at a price.....!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Allie?


London Girl said:


> Congratulations to Margaret and family, I wonder if she'll go by Lexi? I like that name!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> You really need to see the size of the map, believe me it's big......and it's a lot bigger now than when I saw it last. It was looking good then.. Hope Josephine takes plenty photos for us all.


Will do. We are about to issue our press release. X


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Just got in from seeing the film, Bombshell. Gave it 6/10. It was about Fox news and the dirty old man that ran it, some beautiful girls in it who wanted the top jobs which came at a price.....!!! xxxx


Roger Ailes?


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Roger Ailes?


That's the guy!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> What is it with dogs? They could have just finished eating their bowl, but if there is human food within reach, they have to eat it.
> I hope you can get the paperwork all straightened out. Would it help to have your mum's house rented out. Then there would be someone in it to watch it.
> Good luck with the afghan.


Hi Mav ....... With all of the dogs I hae known throughout my life, I have never known any dog, who would turn their noses away from Human food, if they had a choice. They basically eat the same foods as we do; with the exception of a few foods that could kill them. Having said that, there are also foods that can kill Humans; a DOG type of diet, would still be quite similar to OUR type of diet!

The only animal that knows (at least as far as we are concerned) that dogs can't eat Human food, is us; and we basically designate the type of food, for the animal we choose to have living with us! 
That is how I see it, anyway. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> What an idiot! Why is she SITTING on it???!!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm06:


She is young!????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm back from the over 60s and what Ann afternoon it's been. I think we are going to learn fast. I was beggered by the time I came out, but I'm sure we'll be better next time. $4 is what I won, but no raffle prize, never mind I'm happy with that.
> 
> I've just had a phone call from Margaret. She is a grandma as of this morning. A little girl, (we said boy) 6+lbs with a name I like, but I'm not too sure of spellings yet, Alexandra Katherine. I think it's nice, I believe she's going to get Alex. Margaret's high as she can get and rushing over to see them tonight. She's had the baby at home. All is well..
> 
> I'm thinking of putting Donna off tomorrow. I've not got much for her to do this week. And I done feel in the mood to keep telling her how I want things doing. I'm getting sick. She stripped the bed last week and I told her to turn the duvet and pillow cases the right way out. She said, I will. I will. I went to wash them yesterday and the pillowcases were inside out. I know, I know it's petty but do you know it's really getting to me. So there!,
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut and loose perm on Saturday I think. I might go to Stephens tomorrow, and that's about all my news for today. Love yawl. X





London Girl said:


> Congratulations to Margaret and family, I wonder if she'll go by Lexi? I like that name!! xxx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a not so frosty but foggy Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, no dinner out as we've got leftovers from yesterday then knitting. Finished Shaun eventually and now doing an 1898 hat, something fairly mindless for a change until I decide what to do next. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a not so frosty but foggy Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, no dinner out as we've got leftovers from yesterday then knitting. Finished Shaun eventually and now doing an 1898 hat, something fairly mindless for a change until I decide what to do next. Have a good day. xx


Very misty here too. So pleased you found a nice group to join. Enjoy your knit and natter.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very misty Surrey, though it is getting a bit clearer. Had a lovely lunch out with the coven. It was the first time we'd been together for ages. Lots of photos of weddings, talk of imminent babies and plan for a 60th birthday. As well a just generally catching up.

No fish and chips today as Mr P is on school pick up, so it will have to be supermarket and fish and chips tomorrow .......sorry Jinx.

Hoping to take my little Elna sewing machine in to get it fixed this morning.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:43 am EST and -8'C (18'F). Cloudy again. We got a dusting of snow yesterday that wasn't forecast when the wind picked up.
Yesterday I had a long but nice drive into work along the toll road. I took the wrong exit at the end and ended up in a construction zone near work that ended up making me late by 5 minutes. Then last night I got caught in a backup for 1/2 hour in the same location where the highway had been closed. The road crews had cones up and were still cleaning up the diesel from the crash in the morning. I guess a pickup was paying more attention to the road crew than the road and ran into the back of an 18 wheel transport truck. (They're huge and covered with lights!!!) Then the pickup hit another little car. Well that shut the highway down again and I was caught between exits on the highway for 1/2 hour before the tow trucks could get through and pull the wrecks apart.
The house is returning to normal. I was able to find my Shifty project and finished and bound off one of the sleeves. One more to go, then I'll finish the ribbing on the bottom. I like the looks of the tubular bind-off but I'm not going to do the bottom like that. I'd still be doing it next year. The sleeves are enough.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey, though it is getting a bit clearer. Had a lovely lunch out with the coven. It was the first time we'd been together for ages. Lots of photos of weddings, talk of imminent babies and plan for a 60th birthday. As well a just generally catching up.
> 
> No fish and chips today as Mr P is on school pick up, so it will have to be supermarket and fish and chips tomorrow .......sorry Jinx.
> 
> Hoping to take my little Elna sewing machine in to get it fixed this morning.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
That sounds like a nice catch up.
I hope it doesn't take too much to get your Elna fixed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a not so frosty but foggy Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, no dinner out as we've got leftovers from yesterday then knitting. Finished Shaun eventually and now doing an 1898 hat, something fairly mindless for a change until I decide what to do next. Have a good day. xx


I'll bet you're happy to put that sheep behind you.
I saw a Buffalo plaid 1898 hat that makes me want to do one.
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/takdpm/1898-hat-12


----------



## nitz8catz

I just saw on the TV that another car drove down the subway tunnel to Union Station. There are flashing lights, railway barricades and tons of "Do Not Enter" signs. It was an elderly gentleman and they figure he got disoriented. They had to put a special construction vehicle down the tunnel to retrieve the man's SUV.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just got in from seeing the film, Bombshell. Gave it 6/10. It was about Fox news and the dirty old man that ran it, some beautiful girls in it who wanted the top jobs which came at a price.....!!! xxxx


That film was just advertised on the TV this morning. Good actresses in it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> What can I do? It's going to be very very hot and humid, nobody speaks English and the food will be a mystery for me but they paid for my ticket and I'm longing to see my son and the kids!! xxxx


But your son will be your guide.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Name is spelt.....Alexandra Kathryn . 6lb 8 oz.


Nice name. Good weight for an at home birth, not so big to cause problems. Congratulations to Margaret.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm back from the over 60s and what Ann afternoon it's been. I think we are going to learn fast. I was beggered by the time I came out, but I'm sure we'll be better next time. $4 is what I won, but no raffle prize, never mind I'm happy with that.
> 
> I've just had a phone call from Margaret. She is a grandma as of this morning. A little girl, (we said boy) 6+lbs with a name I like, but I'm not too sure of spellings yet, Alexandra Katherine. I think it's nice, I believe she's going to get Alex. Margaret's high as she can get and rushing over to see them tonight. She's had the baby at home. All is well..
> 
> I'm thinking of putting Donna off tomorrow. I've not got much for her to do this week. And I done feel in the mood to keep telling her how I want things doing. I'm getting sick. She stripped the bed last week and I told her to turn the duvet and pillow cases the right way out. She said, I will. I will. I went to wash them yesterday and the pillowcases were inside out. I know, I know it's petty but do you know it's really getting to me. So there!,
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut and loose perm on Saturday I think. I might go to Stephens tomorrow, and that's about all my news for today. Love yawl. X


I think give yourself a break and tell Donna you don't need her this time.
I want to see a picture of your new hairdo.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a very rainy and a bit windy Pacific Northwest. Will be off to Fiber Social this morning and then back here for the rest of the day. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Good morning. I know you had a good time at Fiber Social.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It looks good! I use welding wires for blocking wires, too. xxxooo


Me too. When the kitties let me block.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Be safe today. Sorry you're having to put up with all that fuss at home. I hope you find your project bag for the sweater tonight. xxxooo


I did. And I've worked on it last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Can you claim the cost back from the management at work as it proves you really wanted to get to work?! xxxx


Nope. I can only claim costs when management sends we out from my work location (never happens). I can't claim costs getting to work. As my previous boss said, I chose to move to Port Hope, outside the Region. (I couldn't afford to buy and maintain any house in the Region)


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm blocking them to a 12" square marked out on my blocking board so they would be more or less the same except the whiye one is pinned into shape and I'm not sure it will stay the same when it's dry, fingers crossed!!


Spray a little starch on it to keep it's shape.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm blocking it and hoping the finished result is usable, it is a little bigger than I wanted, can blocking shrink things? Think I already know the answer to that one!! xxxx


You could always heat it when wet, but that would felt it and you probably end up with a felted too small square. :sm25:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Today will be a better drive in.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

I saw that posted on Paradise yesterday. When I saw Barny was going to make a 1898 I was going to look for that post. You beat me to it. 


nitz8catz said:


> I'll bet you're happy to put that sheep behind you.
> I saw a Buffalo plaid 1898 hat that makes me want to do one.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/takdpm/1898-hat-12


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the fog lifts and the drive to knit and natter is clear sailing. 
You will have to plan better so there are no leftovers on Wednesday.
Hoping you are seeing improvement in your vision. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a not so frosty but foggy Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, no dinner out as we've got leftovers from yesterday then knitting. Finished Shaun eventually and now doing an 1898 hat, something fairly mindless for a change until I decide what to do next. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Wednesday. Hard to keep a schedule when you keep changing days.????????
I so wish I had my Elna. It was my first machine. I thought newer with all the gadgets was better. However, the plastic innards just do not perform as well as the metal one did. Oh well, to late for me now. I am sure your grand daughter will love having her own machine.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey, though it is getting a bit clearer. Had a lovely lunch out with the coven. It was the first time we'd been together for ages. Lots of photos of weddings, talk of imminent babies and plan for a 60th birthday. As well a just generally catching up.
> 
> No fish and chips today as Mr P is on school pick up, so it will have to be supermarket and fish and chips tomorrow .......sorry Jinx.
> 
> Hoping to take my little Elna sewing machine in to get it fixed this morning.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

It will have to be a better drive than yesterday. Hope everything goes smoothly.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. Today will be a better drive in.
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Nope. I can only claim costs when management sends we out from my work location (never happens). I can't claim costs getting to work. As my previous boss said, I chose to move to Port Hope, outside the Region. (I couldn't afford to buy and maintain any house in the Region)


Damned if you do.......! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all from a grey, damp and gloomy London! Out to meet a friend for lunch today but I think we'll be staying inside!

My square stayed more or less the right size but the blue one has shrunk back a little but hopefully, when I come to assemble the Afghan, it will all level out. 

Phoned the insurance assessor, it appears that he and the insurance company are waiting for each other, quell supris!! I told him they need to sort themselves out and get on with it, we'll see what happens next!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'll bet you're happy to put that sheep behind you.
> I saw a Buffalo plaid 1898 hat that makes me want to do one.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/takdpm/1898-hat-12


Yes I noticed that as well, looks good. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the fog lifts and the drive to knit and natter is clear sailing.
> You will have to plan better so there are no leftovers on Wednesday.
> Hoping you are seeing improvement in your vision.


I usually try but there was so much beef left over it made a big drover's pie. Vision still not improving but they did say it would take 4-6 weeks, so I suppose after just 1 week I shouldn't expect much yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all from a grey, damp and gloomy London! Out to meet a friend for lunch today but I think we'll be staying inside!
> 
> My square stayed more or less the right size but the blue one has shrunk back a little but hopefully, when I come to assemble the Afghan, it will all level out.
> 
> Phoned the insurance assessor, it appears that he and the insurance company are waiting for each other, quell supris!! I told him they need to sort themselves out and get on with it, we'll see what happens next!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Xxxx ❤


Not a lot I expect. xxxx


----------



## anaswet

beautiful


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Nice name. Good weight for an at home birth, not so big to cause problems. Congratulations to Margaret.


Congratulations to Margaret from me, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning. I know you had a good time at Fiber Social.


I did, thank you. Today I'm off really early to go to Olympia for a visit with my parents and my sister. Back up here tomorrow afternoon. Thankfully it's not raining at the moment, but that could change. Have a great day/afternoon/evening to everyone! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I did. And I've worked on it last night.


Great. Sounds like good progress is being made. Safe travels today and hopefully no delays on either end of your trip. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I did, thank you. Today I'm off really early to go to Olympia for a visit with my parents and my sister. Back up here tomorrow afternoon. Thankfully it's not raining at the moment, but that could change. Have a great day/afternoon/evening to everyone! xxxooo


Have a safe and pleasant trip!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> That sounds like a nice catch up.
> I hope it doesn't take too much to get your Elna fixed.


I hope so too as the machine is old and replacrment parts are no longer made. X


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens sharing the landing with the gerbals... I'll say no more....

Margaret still hasn't been to see the new baby but has some more photos and she is going over tomorrow, as the midwife has been in twice today. That wouldn't stop me hahaha... If I only saw her for 10mins, mind you Marg is a bit highly strung so perhaps the new mum might not be able to take her yet. Her son texted me last night to see if I could calm her down a bit. I said I was staying out of it....I've got her some flowers and some fizzy wine and some chocolates because she's a great friend and she's so happy. She's waited a long time for this baby. The son and wife have been married 10yrs, but they've been all over the world. Didn't think they were ever going to settle down and have a family. 

I've been to pick up Richard from work tonight with sue. He's just brought in a product from work. You know when you have these things that stretch over your chest, legs and everything else. They tone the muscles up, I can't remember what they are called, anyway it's on Amazon and he designed the graphics to market them with u know what I mean????. They stretch like a chest expander, that's what they are but they exercise every bit of your body. 

If you understand what I've just written then you're a better woman than me. ????

I'm going to Asda in the morning, then home. I'm not taking flowers for Albert because I just put some there on Wednesday, so I'll just say hi as I drive past. I think that's all the news I have today. Oh yes...it's Lynn's birthday today and she's 78. But by George, she's a young one. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Congratulations to Margaret and family, I wonder if she'll go by Lexi? I like that name!! xxx


Margaret said she'd be called Alex. Sounds like a boy to me.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> What can I do? It's going to be very very hot and humid, nobody speaks English and the food will be a mystery for me but they paid for my ticket and I'm longing to see my son and the kids!! xxxx


Like I say...I'm very proud of you. Especially on your own. You'll be fine, if you're not just watts app us and we'll all come and get you


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I think give yourself a break and tell Donna you don't need her this time.
> I want to see a picture of your new hairdo.


Well you'll have to wait another week because I got the weeks mixed up. It's not til February 1st. ????


----------



## grandma susan

I forgot to tell you. Sue made a delicious lasagne tonight with side salad and ranch dressing.....super dooper


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Love you too.
> I'm afraid I'm like your family. I put the tv on first thing in the morning. If the house was completely quiet, I want to go back to sleep. My family can sleep through cannons and fireworks going off, but I keep the sound low.
> I have a sister in law who not only talked to her fish, she also picked them up out of the bowl to pet them. And she wondered why they kept dying on her. :sm16:


When we got the house before this one they had a big tank with angel fish and one jumped to the floor. We told the lady but she said she didn't care because they were her hub's and the filter was noisy so my aunt scooped up the fish and put it into the tank. I breathe carbon dioxide toward my plants and wish them well.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Reminds me of an older computer. It has so much data that it takes a bit of time for it to find the information needed.


Guess it's good my hub said I didn't listen to him. I've less stored in my brain ????????


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thank you, that's what the hairdresser always says. There is a lot of it but the individual strands are very fine and it sheds a lot!! I did get it cut although my regular lady wasn't there and it was done by someone she doesn't have a good word for but I like it!!


My doctor recommende taking vitamin d for hair loss. I got my hair cut today had to go 2 places to pay taxes. Took yellow papers and white ones thinking the white were the bill not sure what the yellow copy was. Fellow said the yellow was the current bill. Good thing I took them. He was such a nice young man. I asked why second half of the year comes out in January and he said they do it to confuse us. . . I also had a darling fellow at the supermarket yesterday. Makes you feel good there are still nice ones here. Many are not. Today the McDonald lady wanted $7.48 for a medium iced coffee and a small cheeseburger. I told her that had to be wrong. At the window she charged me $2.75. Tonight the donut shop gave me a second donut free because it was late and about to be thrown out. So I let her keep the .50 change. My hair cut seems uneven and the girl dumped a bunch of the small hairs on my blue shirt and black pants which I was wearing to meet dinner friends next. Do any of you recall Rodney Dangerfield who was a comic that said "I just don't get no respect." Our dinner was nice. They have a veal and eggplant item that's delish. The waitress was stone faced. I couldn't find my phone when I was leaving but it was in the car with my knitting. Missed a call from the guy who helps at mom's. Was too late to call him back.

I'm trying to change my pattern so the hearts from hell are a border and the body has columns of V things alternated with hearts made with knit purls so they look 3D. I've done the math and it might work as they are 16 stitches and with purls between equal the number of stitches wide. Next post I may says I've quit the whole mess.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Sending you many warm and healing hugs and hoping things will be improving for you soon. xxxooo


Knitting is good medicine. Hope you feel better and better with each stitch.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I've just been in my sewing room machine embroidering this to make into a shoulder purse for Charlotte in Vietnam!!!


It's beautiful. What did you embroider it onto?


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Polly get one of those helpful gadgets, thatare brilliant for getting Lids off things, that don't want to lose their tops; then you.will beable to get the lid from the Sangria, any time you want too, and then have as many as you want! ???????? xoxoxo


Yes. Just what I need. The gadget and the sangria.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, so sorry to hear you're struggling dear. I'm just going to remind you to look at your card because this too shall pass. I have to keep saying that to myself at the moment as I am stressing a bit about my trip to Vietnam, don't really know why, it's just a little scary on my own but I'll do it!! Sending you soothing hugs, maybe send me some back?!! xxxx


Sending those hugs right away. I have my card right by my chair and read it constantly. I found a Joyce Meyer book about 20 ways to be happy and am reading a chapter a day. Some days I say que sera sera and others I say oh sh###. (Shucks). 
It's understandable to worry about a trip alone but it will be an adventure and you will feel proud you did it. I've missed details about why you are going but it must be important to you. You will probably find someone to buddy up with on the way there. I was on a bus coming home in a storm and turned out the lady I was chatting with had worked with my mother for years and they were great friends. It's a small world.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I bought draught excluders online really cheap, some kind soul on KP recommended them, two lengths of sponge pipe insulators in a fabric pocket, stitch down the middle so one tube goes each side of the door so you don't have to move it to open the door. I'm doing a rubbish job of describing this, have a picture instead!! xxxx


That's quite nice. I've only seen very small tubes on this item. Have to look for them. I use a snake I bought to keep,draft out but covered it with a rolled throw rug and bound it with duck tape but have to remove it and put it back also not on when I leave. Yours is much better.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning Polly. To lessen your stress I suggest a simple baby blanket pattern. Knitting is a time to relax and destress. Also a plainer blanket may be more useful.


I'm probably going to do that but I'm not giving up til I know I can't do this one it's very pretty.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Can you get one of those films for taping over the inside of the window. It will keep the wind from getting in.
> Poor little bird.


Every day I think I'll do that or something like that and every day I have other things to do or I just poop out from doing those other things my tomorrow plan is call the lawyer, call my helper back, do small laundry, return library books, meet friends for dinner. Say prayers for my son and knit.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I will send some to borh of you! Can't have people falling too pieces, all over the place! xoxoxo


Appreciate those hugs. My anxiety was less tonight. Hope it goes away.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> What is it with dogs? They could have just finished eating their bowl, but if there is human food within reach, they have to eat it.
> I hope you can get the paperwork all straightened out. Would it help to have your mum's house rented out. Then there would be someone in it to watch it.
> Good luck with the afghan.


This dog has such a good nose. She should have worked for the police. When I'm home she doesn't touch food on the counter but if I go out she has it PDQ. I've not totally emptied the house due to trying not to draw attention to it and then the pipe broke and flooded. Once I get these things done I'll rent it but city now has a dead line October 1 which is stressing me big time and with my irregular heart beat I can't let it get to me. Hoping the lawyer is inexpensive and helpful.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I have tried things like that, but I have found that I cannot maintain the grip, even with rubber bands or rubber gloves; so I bought myself a gadget that I tighten onto the lid, then I can use the hadle of the gadget for further leverage! xoxoxo


I must be a quiter...I just put the bottle back in the fridge and keep asking son. Well I don't quit on that but never thought there was a gadget to help me. Good to know now.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> On some lids I use a church key to pop the seal then it is easier to open. Open use it on thin caps like on jelly jars.


No idea what a church key looks like.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm back from the over 60s and what Ann afternoon it's been. I think we are going to learn fast. I was beggered by the time I came out, but I'm sure we'll be better next time. $4 is what I won, but no raffle prize, never mind I'm happy with that.
> 
> I've just had a phone call from Margaret. She is a grandma as of this morning. A little girl, (we said boy) 6+lbs with a name I like, but I'm not too sure of spellings yet, Alexandra Katherine. I think it's nice, I believe she's going to get Alex. Margaret's high as she can get and rushing over to see them tonight. She's had the baby at home. All is well..
> 
> I'm thinking of putting Donna off tomorrow. I've not got much for her to do this week. And I done feel in the mood to keep telling her how I want things doing. I'm getting sick. She stripped the bed last week and I told her to turn the duvet and pillow cases the right way out. She said, I will. I will. I went to wash them yesterday and the pillowcases were inside out. I know, I know it's petty but do you know it's really getting to me. So there!,
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut and loose perm on Saturday I think. I might go to Stephens tomorrow, and that's about all my news for today. Love yawl. X


Glad to hear the baby came. I like the name too. It is aggravating when people don't listen. Maybe she needs notes pinned everywhere.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Congratulations to Margaret and family, I wonder if she'll go by Lexi? I like that name!! xxx


Maybe Ally.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hi Mav ....... With all of the dogs I hae known throughout my life, I have never known any dog, who would turn their noses away from Human food, if they had a choice. They basically eat the same foods as we do; with the exception of a few foods that could kill them. Having said that, there are also foods that can kill Humans; a DOG type of diet, would still be quite similar to OUR type of diet!
> 
> The only animal that knows (at least as far as we are concerned) that dogs can't eat Human food, is us; and we basically designate the type of food, for the animal we choose to have living with us!
> That is how I see it, anyway. ???????????? xoxoxo


She's got a feeder full of her favorite kibbles. I give her dog treats when I go out and when she comes in from doing her business. She will chew my pocket to get to candy in the pocket. She takes bread off the counter to mangle the loaf. I put people treats high or in the oven or microwave. Once in a while we slip up and she takes the opportunity.


----------



## jollypolly

Glad to catch up. Bet you are too as I've responded too many times. Didn't realize it. Going to caretaker my pets ...and plant maybe. Good night.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but warmer Norfolk (for the time of year). Not a lot planned for the day just go with Flo today, have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning fro a grey but not frosty Surrey. More sewing the town map this morning. Hoopig to sosrt out how it will hang. We have bought a large clothes rail to display it on when it won't be hung off a wall. Still keep finding lots of little bits to do. I finished the town logo yesterday and that is now in place.

Lovely to see you Polly, you sound nice and upbeat.

Going to get fish and chips later and do the supermarket - SORRY JINX!

Happy Thursday, yes Thursday everyone. xxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Yes. Just what I need. The gadget and the sangria.


I will join you with the Sagria, I don't think I have ever tried that! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I thought vitamin B was for hair and nails. You are always so busy. Glad you get your chores accomplished and still have time for friends. 


jollypolly said:


> My doctor recommende taking vitamin d for hair loss. I got my hair cut today had to go 2 places to pay taxes. Took yellow papers and white ones thinking the white were the bill not sure what the yellow copy was. Fellow said the yellow was the current bill. Good thing I took them. He was such a nice young man. I asked why second half of the year comes out in January and he said they do it to confuse us. . . I also had a darling fellow at the supermarket yesterday. Makes you feel good there are still nice ones here. Many are not. Today the McDonald lady wanted $7.48 for a medium iced coffee and a small cheeseburger. I told her that had to be wrong. At the window she charged me $2.75. Tonight the donut shop gave me a second donut free because it was late and about to be thrown out. So I let her keep the .50 change. My hair cut seems uneven and the girl dumped a bunch of the small hairs on my blue shirt and black pants which I was wearing to meet dinner friends next. Do any of you recall Rodney Dangerfield who was a comic that said "I just don't get no respect." Our dinner was nice. They have a veal and eggplant item that's delish. The waitress was stone faced. I couldn't find my phone when I was leaving but it was in the car with my knitting. Missed a call from the guy who helps at mom's. Was too late to call him back.
> 
> I'm trying to change my pattern so the hearts from hell are a border and the body has columns of V things alternated with hearts made with knit purls so they look 3D. I've done the math and it might work as they are 16 stitches and with purls between equal the number of stitches wide. Next post I may says I've quit the whole mess.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Like I say...I'm very proud of you. Especially on your own. You'll be fine, if you're not just watts app us and we'll all come and get you


Ah, bless!! I'll be fine - probably!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Guess it's good my hub said I didn't listen to him. I've less stored in my brain ????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Polly, you crack me up! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It's beautiful. What did you embroider it onto?


It just a bit of faux suede at the moment but it will be a little purse for my dgd in Vietnam!! Will post a pic when it's finished.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Sending those hugs right away. I have my card right by my chair and read it constantly. I found a Joyce Meyer book about 20 ways to be happy and am reading a chapter a day. Some days I say que sera sera and others I say oh sh###. (Shucks).
> It's understandable to worry about a trip alone but it will be an adventure and you will feel proud you did it. I've missed details about why you are going but it must be important to you. You will probably find someone to buddy up with on the way there. I was on a bus coming home in a storm and turned out the lady I was chatting with had worked with my mother for years and they were great friends. It's a small world.


It is indeed! I met one of my closest friends on a flight home from NZ. I didn't know her before we sat chatting together for 11 hours! Bet the other passengers loved us!! My son and family are currently living in Vietnam and they paid for me to visit for my 70th birthday last year so I gotta go!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I have mainly read posts today, I haven't really got much to say, about anything! 

I will just say that I hope you all have a wonderfully enjoyable day, regardless of what your weather is doing. It has been quite hot today, and so I have done very little, but sleeping a lot more than I usually do - not sure if it is FM related, or from disturbed sleep through the night. I am off to my Spinning Group, so everything is beginning again tomorrow! Good night from me! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have mainly read posts today, I haven't really got much to say, about anything!
> 
> I will just say that I hope you all have a wonderfully enjoyable day, regardless of what your weather is doing. It has been quite hot today, and so I have done very little, but sleeping a lot more than I usually do - not sure if it is FM related, or from disturbed sleep through the night. I am off to my Spinning Group, so everything is beginning again tomorrow! Good night from me! xoxoxo


Have a good day Judi!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope your day flows along without any upsets.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but warmer Norfolk (for the time of year). Not a lot planned for the day just go with Flo today, have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a train on its way to London as I am meeting up with my friend Barbara for a good old gossip and to hear about her Christmas trip to Goa, it didn't go well apparently!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy TACO Tuesday. Oh no it is Thursday. You have me so confused.????????
I think you will keep finding things to add to the map until the day it is finally removed from your home and hung for it's public viewing.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a grey but not frosty Surrey. More sewing the town map this morning. Hoopig to sosrt out how it will hang. We have bought a large clothes rail to display it on when it won't be hung off a wall. Still keep finding lots of little bits to do. I finished the town logo yesterday and that is now in place.
> 
> Lovely to see you Polly, you sound nice and upbeat.
> 
> Going to get fish and chips later and do the supermarket - SORRY JINX!
> 
> Happy Thursday, yes Thursday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope Barbara does not have a tale of woe and fright about her trip. My day is complete I learned something new today. I do not ever remember hearing of Goa. Why did she visit there?



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a train on its way to London as I am meeting up with my friend Barbara for a good old gossip and to hear about her Christmas trip to Goa, it didn't go well apparently!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jinx

You never reply too often. I completely enjoy your posts.



jollypolly said:


> Glad to catch up. Bet you are too as I've responded too many times. Didn't realize it. Going to caretaker my pets ...and plant maybe. Good night.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope Barbara does not have a tale of woe and fright about her trip. My day is complete I learned something new today. I do not ever remember hearing of Goa. Why did she visit there?


It's hot and sunny all year round, she's been to India and Sri Lanka a few times. I think the probs were mainly the hotel wasn't good and the flight home delayed because of the ban on flying through the Iranian air zone!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:30 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Cloudy today.
Well the coronavirus has come to Canada. 6 people are being treated for it in Quebec, but Health Canada will not confirm that it is coronavirus until all tests are completed. I'm surprised that the first cases didn't crop up in Vancouver or Toronto. Both have huge chinese populations. Being Canada, we request that all passengers coming off planes self-report that they are sick or have had contact with someone who was sick. If someone is coming here to visit relatives, do you think they are going to report and be separated from their family to be taken to a hospital???
Today is Craft lunch at work and Knit Night after work. I'm taking my Shifty sweater to hopefully finish it off. The sleeves are done, I just need to finish the rib at the bottom and bind off.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy TACO Tuesday. Oh no it is Thursday. You have me so confused.????????
> I think you will keep finding things to add to the map until the day it is finally removed from your home and hung for it's public viewing.


I think you are right there. I'm sure the map its perfect right now.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a train on its way to London as I am meeting up with my friend Barbara for a good old gossip and to hear about her Christmas trip to Goa, it didn't go well apparently!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later. Lots of love xxxxx


Have a nice trip and meetup.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping coronavirus does not spread in Canada or the U.S.A. Actually hope it does not spread anywhere.
I believe you will quickly finish the binding off on your Sweater.  It will be useful for a few more months this year.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:30 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Cloudy today.
> Well the coronavirus has come to Canada. 6 people are being treated for it in Quebec, but Health Canada will not confirm that it is coronavirus until all tests are completed. I'm surprised that the first cases didn't crop up in Vancouver or Toronto. Both have huge chinese populations. Being Canada, we request that all passengers coming off planes self-report that they are sick or have had contact with someone who was sick. If someone is coming here to visit relatives, do you think they are going to report and be separated from their family to be taken to a hospital???
> Today is Craft lunch at work and Knit Night after work. I'm taking my Shifty sweater to hopefully finish it off. The sleeves are done, I just need to finish the rib at the bottom and bind off.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have mainly read posts today, I haven't really got much to say, about anything!
> 
> I will just say that I hope you all have a wonderfully enjoyable day, regardless of what your weather is doing. It has been quite hot today, and so I have done very little, but sleeping a lot more than I usually do - not sure if it is FM related, or from disturbed sleep through the night. I am off to my Spinning Group, so everything is beginning again tomorrow! Good night from me! xoxoxo


Thursday must be the day for meetings. Have fun with your Spinning Group.
I'm sure you are sleeping because you need it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It is indeed! I met one of my closest friends on a flight home from NZ. I didn't know her before we sat chatting together for 11 hours! Bet the other passengers loved us!! My son and family are currently living in Vietnam and they paid for me to visit for my 70th birthday last year so I gotta go!! Xxxx


I can understand that. I'd sit and chat with you for 11 hours (when we weren't eating and drinking)


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I will join you with the Sagria, I don't think I have ever tried that! xoxoxo


Think Spanish wine with fruit or fruit juice and brandy added in. It's yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a grey but not frosty Surrey. More sewing the town map this morning. Hoopig to sosrt out how it will hang. We have bought a large clothes rail to display it on when it won't be hung off a wall. Still keep finding lots of little bits to do. I finished the town logo yesterday and that is now in place.
> 
> Lovely to see you Polly, you sound nice and upbeat.
> 
> Going to get fish and chips later and do the supermarket - SORRY JINX!
> 
> Happy Thursday, yes Thursday everyone. xxx


Happy Thursday.
You do know what they say to artists when they say their article is finished and they keep coming back to touch up this spot or that spot. Leave it alone for a couple of days. If some spot bothers you still after that time, then fix it. Otherwise, all is good.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but warmer Norfolk (for the time of year). Not a lot planned for the day just go with Flo today, have a good one. xx


Enjoy your "go with Flo" day. I hope the sun comes out for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Glad to catch up. Bet you are too as I've responded too many times. Didn't realize it. Going to caretaker my pets ...and plant maybe. Good night.


Polly, you can never respond too many times. Come back whenever you can.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm thinking of putting Donna off tomorrow. I've not got much for her to do this week. And I done feel in the mood to keep telling her how I want things doing. I'm getting sick. She stripped the bed last week and I told her to turn the duvet and pillow cases the right way out. She said, I will. I will. I went to wash them yesterday and the pillowcases were inside out. I know, I know it's petty but do you know it's really getting to me. So there!,





jollypolly said:


> Glad to hear the baby came. I like the name too. It is aggravating when people don't listen. Maybe she needs notes pinned everywhere.


I think that notes might work.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> No idea what a church key looks like.


I have one somewhere.
I also have a beer opener which can open some tops too.
The key is to break the seal on the top so it can be removed. 
I sometimes I just whack the lid on the jar with a knife to break the seal.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> This dog has such a good nose. She should have worked for the police. When I'm home she doesn't touch food on the counter but if I go out she has it PDQ. I've not totally emptied the house due to trying not to draw attention to it and then the pipe broke and flooded. Once I get these things done I'll rent it but city now has a dead line October 1 which is stressing me big time and with my irregular heart beat I can't let it get to me. Hoping the lawyer is inexpensive and helpful.


That's good that the deadline is after the summer. Once spring comes, you'll feel more like getting out. Put that energy into getting the house ready.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Every day I think I'll do that or something like that and every day I have other things to do or I just poop out from doing those other things my tomorrow plan is call the lawyer, call my helper back, do small laundry, return library books, meet friends for dinner. Say prayers for my son and knit.


Make a list and cross things off as you do them. At the end of the day you'll be amazed at how much you have done that day. You always sound like you have more to do than one person can handle. Don't go burning yourself out. I'm sure the knitting helps.


----------



## jinx

The piercer end is what I use to break the seal. I put the tip under the lip of the cap and wait to hear the pop as the seal gets broken. Once the seal is broken it turns off easily. 


nitz8catz said:


> I have one somewhere.
> I also have a beer opener which can open some tops too.
> The key is to break the seal on the top so it can be removed.
> I sometimes I just whack the lid on the jar with a knife to break the seal.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> My doctor recommende taking vitamin d for hair loss. I got my hair cut today had to go 2 places to pay taxes. Took yellow papers and white ones thinking the white were the bill not sure what the yellow copy was. Fellow said the yellow was the current bill. Good thing I took them. He was such a nice young man. I asked why second half of the year comes out in January and he said they do it to confuse us. . . I also had a darling fellow at the supermarket yesterday. Makes you feel good there are still nice ones here. Many are not. Today the McDonald lady wanted $7.48 for a medium iced coffee and a small cheeseburger. I told her that had to be wrong. At the window she charged me $2.75. Tonight the donut shop gave me a second donut free because it was late and about to be thrown out. So I let her keep the .50 change. My hair cut seems uneven and the girl dumped a bunch of the small hairs on my blue shirt and black pants which I was wearing to meet dinner friends next. Do any of you recall Rodney Dangerfield who was a comic that said "I just don't get no respect." Our dinner was nice. They have a veal and eggplant item that's delish. The waitress was stone faced. I couldn't find my phone when I was leaving but it was in the car with my knitting. Missed a call from the guy who helps at mom's. Was too late to call him back.
> 
> I'm trying to change my pattern so the hearts from hell are a border and the body has columns of V things alternated with hearts made with knit purls so they look 3D. I've done the math and it might work as they are 16 stitches and with purls between equal the number of stitches wide. Next post I may says I've quit the whole mess.


Have you tried your changes on a smaller square? You;ll be able to check your math without having to take out a lot of knitting on a larger project.
It sounds like you ran into some nice people, except the stonefaced waitress.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> When we got the house before this one they had a big tank with angel fish and one jumped to the floor. We told the lady but she said she didn't care because they were her hub's and the filter was noisy so my aunt scooped up the fish and put it into the tank. I breathe carbon dioxide toward my plants and wish them well.


I need you to come breathe on my Ming parsley aralia. It is about 4 feet tall. It's been dropping leaves and has lost half of its foliage. It's still popping out new leaves so I know that it isn't dying, but it is not happy about something and I can't figure out what it is not happy about.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Margaret said she'd be called Alex. Sounds like a boy to me.


We have a few female Alexs at work.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens sharing the landing with the gerbals... I'll say no more....
> 
> Margaret still hasn't been to see the new baby but has some more photos and she is going over tomorrow, as the midwife has been in twice today. That wouldn't stop me hahaha... If I only saw her for 10mins, mind you Marg is a bit highly strung so perhaps the new mum might not be able to take her yet. Her son texted me last night to see if I could calm her down a bit. I said I was staying out of it....I've got her some flowers and some fizzy wine and some chocolates because she's a great friend and she's so happy. She's waited a long time for this baby. The son and wife have been married 10yrs, but they've been all over the world. Didn't think they were ever going to settle down and have a family.
> 
> I've been to pick up Richard from work tonight with sue. He's just brought in a product from work. You know when you have these things that stretch over your chest, legs and everything else. They tone the muscles up, I can't remember what they are called, anyway it's on Amazon and he designed the graphics to market them with u know what I mean????. They stretch like a chest expander, that's what they are but they exercise every bit of your body.
> 
> If you understand what I've just written then you're a better woman than me. ????
> 
> I'm going to Asda in the morning, then home. I'm not taking flowers for Albert because I just put some there on Wednesday, so I'll just say hi as I drive past. I think that's all the news I have today. Oh yes...it's Lynn's birthday today and she's 78. But by George, she's a young one. Love yawl. Xx


I hope the gerbils don't keep you awake. I never could figure out how my brother slept with the gerbils in his room.
Good for Richard. Advertising will last forever so that's a good job.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I did, thank you. Today I'm off really early to go to Olympia for a visit with my parents and my sister. Back up here tomorrow afternoon. Thankfully it's not raining at the moment, but that could change. Have a great day/afternoon/evening to everyone! xxxooo


I hope you had a great time with your family.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all from a grey, damp and gloomy London! Out to meet a friend for lunch today but I think we'll be staying inside!
> 
> My square stayed more or less the right size but the blue one has shrunk back a little but hopefully, when I come to assemble the Afghan, it will all level out.
> 
> Phoned the insurance assessor, it appears that he and the insurance company are waiting for each other, quell supris!! I told him they need to sort themselves out and get on with it, we'll see what happens next!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Xxxx ❤


Could you wet the blue one and restretch it.
Does the insurance assessor work for the same insurance company?
Keep being the "squeaky wheel" so they decide it's easier to deal with your case and get rid of it.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself. That hardly ever happens.
I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a wet Pacific Northwest. Visit with parents and sister has been good. Will head back north later this morning. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Glad that you have a sympathetic and understanding man, not so many of those around!! xxxx


June, it isn'treally that my man is sympathetic, it is more that he has seen me at my worst state, many years ago, when we travelled to Canberra, with my sister and her family. Her man is a shocking driver, and we were following them, because Eddy wasn't confident about knowing his way around, and unfortunately I was, and possibly still am, an atrocious passenger; af ter being the sole driver for 2 or 3 decades. The genetic donor for 2 of my girls, never got his license, because he liked his alcohol too much (I think that is the first of 3 things that he actually got right, as for as drinking & driving go anyway)! 
So on the way to Canberra, We had to traverse the South Eastern Freeway, which had a very long tunnel going through the Flinders Ranges, and 2 lanes in either direction. At the time, we had a 5 door Honda Civic, & there was a Semi- trailer in front of us, one behind us, & one passing us, inside the Tunnel. I f any thing had gone wrong with any of the trucks, or our car, we would have died! I was in such a bad state, that I was holding my head, and rocking; and it was frightening to Eddy, because he thought I was this big, strong woman, and I wasn't!
Sissy, bless her little heart was 6, and had seen, or learn't about something at school, and chose that time to ask me things about it; well her dad told her to leave me alone, and I told himto let her ask anything she wanted to, so that my mind was not on the road, or the trucks surrounding us! That wonderful little girl saved my sanity, with those questions!
I am much better at travelling now, but still hate being crowded in, by any other vehicles, and really don't like being in anything that even resembles a tunnel. I need to be able to see the sky! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:30 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Cloudy today.
> Well the coronavirus has come to Canada. 6 people are being treated for it in Quebec, but Health Canada will not confirm that it is coronavirus until all tests are completed. I'm surprised that the first cases didn't crop up in Vancouver or Toronto. Both have huge chinese populations. Being Canada, we request that all passengers coming off planes self-report that they are sick or have had contact with someone who was sick. If someone is coming here to visit relatives, do you think they are going to report and be separated from their family to be taken to a hospital???
> Today is Craft lunch at work and Knit Night after work. I'm taking my Shifty sweater to hopefully finish it off. The sleeves are done, I just need to finish the rib at the bottom and bind off.


I'm told it's not in Vietnam yet, keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I can understand that. I'd sit and chat with you for 11 hours (when we weren't eating and drinking)


Awww, thank you, likewise!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Could you wet the blue one and restretch it.
> Does the insurance assessor work for the same insurance company?
> Keep being the "squeaky wheel" so they decide it's easier to deal with your case and get rid of it.


That's the plan but I'm too much of a pushover!! Will phone them again in the morning, promise!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm told it's not in Vietnam yet, keeping my fingers crossed!!


We have 1 case in the states and the person with it is here in Washington state. The person is in the hospital in a city just north of us. Hopefully that will be all we get. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've got something to tell you. My sisters on watts app already know this but they can pass it by. This morning 6am the bedroom I was sleeping in shook . The bed moved, the cupboard that Stephen has his bottles in rattled. I thought is this Albert. Then I thought, no, it's those bloody gerbils under my bed, then I thought it's more like something the size of a horse. Anyway Stephen, is built like a Buddha came running to my room with a teeny weeny pair of undies on. "Did you feel that mother? " well, I had to admit I did , then Richard who is not a pretty site on a morning also came into my room with a blanket over him???? And asked "what the heck was that? " sue never got up and started a cup of tea. Matthew, bless him, slept right the way through it. Oblivious. Stephen had the tv on and it said that there had been an earthquake at 6am in a town called Stockton. Well Stephen is 3 mile out of Stockton, but it's gone right under us and as far as hartlepool. I can safely say that the earth moved!????

Then Stephen continued to cough and splutter. And off he went, then sue got up, had a shower and did her hair and the tv played on. Then she went. Then Richard had, had a phone call from his boss asking him to work from home because he wasn't well and wasn't going into work today, so he went back to bed, then Matthew got up and had a shower and dried his hair, so by 9am I just got up,,,,not like me,,, so I came home via Asda, 

Margaret's just been up for a cup of tea. She's beaming from ear to ear. She been to see baby Alexandra and had a cuddle and a kiss. She is beautiful ( the baby, not margaret????) I'd got her a grandma card, some chocolates and some wine. And we talked "baby talk" we never even talked soaps.....

Stephen and sue are going out for a meal tonight so I hope they have a nice one. I had lamb hotspot for my lunch and that's all my news. Hope you all had a lovely day. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> You never reply too often. I completely enjoy your posts.


Oooo I do too. She always puts a smile on my face. She's got more get up and go than I have. ????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I have one somewhere.
> I also have a beer opener which can open some tops too.
> The key is to break the seal on the top so it can be removed.
> I sometimes I just whack the lid on the jar with a knife to break the seal.


Josephine does that. I thought she was pretty clever when she opened a jar for me.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We have 1 case in the states and the person with it is here in Washington state. The person is in the hospital in a city just north of us. Hopefully that will be all we get. xxxooo


I hope so too. The current news is two men have it who travelled from China and are now in hospital in Saigon, where my plane lands. It does sound as though the Chinese authorities are doing their best to stop it spreading though! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've got something to tell you. My sisters on watts app already know this but they can pass it by. This morning 6am the bedroom I was sleeping in shook . The bed moved, the cupboard that Stephen has his bottles in rattled. I thought is this Albert. Then I thought, no, it's those bloody gerbils under my bed, then I thought it's more like something the size of a horse. Anyway Stephen, is built like a Buddha came running to my room with a teeny weeny pair of undies on. "Did you feel that mother? " well, I had to admit I did , then Richard who is not a pretty site on a morning also came into my room with a blanket over him???? And asked "what the heck was that? " sue never got up and started a cup of tea. Matthew, bless him, slept right the way through it. Oblivious. Stephen had the tv on and it said that there had been an earthquake at 6am in a town called Stockton. Well Stephen is 3 mile out of Stockton, but it's gone right under us and as far as hartlepool. I can safely say that the earth moved!????
> 
> Then Stephen continued to cough and splutter. And off he went, then sue got up, had a shower and did her hair and the tv played on. Then she went. Then Richard had, had a phone call from his boss asking him to work from home because he wasn't well and wasn't going into work today, so he went back to bed, then Matthew got up and had a shower and dried his hair, so by 9am I just got up,,,,not like me,,, so I came home via Asda,
> 
> Margaret's just been up for a cup of tea. She's beaming from ear to ear. She been to see baby Alexandra and had a cuddle and a kiss. She is beautiful ( the baby, not margaret????) I'd got her a grandma card, some chocolates and some wine. And we talked "baby talk" we never even talked soaps.....
> 
> Stephen and sue are going out for a meal tonight so I hope they have a nice one. I had lamb hotspot for my lunch and that's all my news. Hope you all had a lovely day. Love yawl. Xx


Glad you survived the quake, it'll be all that fracking!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've got something to tell you. My sisters on watts app already know this but they can pass it by. This morning 6am the bedroom I was sleeping in shook . The bed moved, the cupboard that Stephen has his bottles in rattled. I thought is this Albert. Then I thought, no, it's those bloody gerbils under my bed, then I thought it's more like something the size of a horse. Anyway Stephen, is built like a Buddha came running to my room with a teeny weeny pair of undies on. "Did you feel that mother? " well, I had to admit I did , then Richard who is not a pretty site on a morning also came into my room with a blanket over him???? And asked "what the heck was that? " sue never got up and started a cup of tea. Matthew, bless him, slept right the way through it. Oblivious. Stephen had the tv on and it said that there had been an earthquake at 6am in a town called Stockton. Well Stephen is 3 mile out of Stockton, but it's gone right under us and as far as hartlepool. I can safely say that the earth moved!????
> 
> Then Stephen continued to cough and splutter. And off he went, then sue got up, had a shower and did her hair and the tv played on. Then she went. Then Richard had, had a phone call from his boss asking him to work from home because he wasn't well and wasn't going into work today, so he went back to bed, then Matthew got up and had a shower and dried his hair, so by 9am I just got up,,,,not like me,,, so I came home via Asda,
> 
> Margaret's just been up for a cup of tea. She's beaming from ear to ear. She been to see baby Alexandra and had a cuddle and a kiss. She is beautiful ( the baby, not margaret????) I'd got her a grandma card, some chocolates and some wine. And we talked "baby talk" we never even talked soaps.....
> 
> Stephen and sue are going out for a meal tonight so I hope they have a nice one. I had lamb hotspot for my lunch and that's all my news. Hope you all had a lovely day. Love yawl. Xx





London Girl said:


> Glad you survived the quake, it'll be all that fracking!!! xxxx


That Fracking is dangerous, glad you are all safe, and uninjured! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Watching torights news, and saw that 3 more casualties have been taken by our fires, from the Crews, who came out from U.S.A. and Canada! My heart goes out to the families of these men. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Watching torights news, and saw that 3 more casualties have been taken by our fires, from the Crews, who came out from U.S.A. and Canada! My heart goes out to the families of these men. ???????? xoxoxo


Mine too, such bravery, such tragedy :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, should be shopping today but DH is not well so will have to delay it for a day or two. Nothing planned for the day just nursing duties. Have a good one after all it's Friday, neary weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, should be shopping today but DH is not well so will have to delay it for a day or two. Nothing planned for the day just nursing duties. Have a good one after all it's Friday, neary weekend. xx


Hope it's nothing serious. Healing vibes to your DH. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey, mild and dry Surrey. Nothing much planned today, a couple of friends popping in for coffee and then I will get on with cross stitching th name label for our map. I can still manage to do cross stitch as long as I have my really thick reading glasses on and a magnifier. Working in a medium colour purple so it's not t hard to see.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry he is still not well. Hoping his cough did not develop into something more serious. Take care while doing your nursing duties not to pick up any germs.
Hoping things improve so you can enjoy your weekend.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, should be shopping today but DH is not well so will have to delay it for a day or two. Nothing planned for the day just nursing duties. Have a good one after all it's Friday, neary weekend. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -3'C (27'F). There's a storm coming in tonight. Starting as rain, turning to ice pellets and freezing rain, then snow. There is a trunk show at my LYS, but that is the only thing I have on the schedule. I should get the oil changed in my car but I don't have an appointment, so not happening this weekend.
I have been stewing all week and it has been giving me a headache and upsetting my stomach. The dentist that I saw last weekend wanted to pull all my loose teeth. I wouldn't let him because I don't believe in pulling perfectly good teeth that aren't giving me any problems. He said he would just knock them out when I came in for my next cleaning. Now, I don't want him to touch my teeth. If I lose a tooth while he is cleaning my teeth, I'll never know if it is an accident, or if he helped it. So I've decided to cancel my appointment and try to go to the other dentist in town. Hopefully, the other dentist is still taking new patients.
I decided this just before going to Knit Night and I felt much better.
Knit Night was loud, crowded and lovely. I found out that my Shifty wasn't quite done. I was short by 14 rows, LONG rows. But they are done now and I've started into the ribbing. I will have this done by tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, mild and dry Surrey. Nothing much planned today, a couple of friends popping in for coffee and then I will get on with cross stitching th name label for our map. I can still manage to do cross stitch as long as I have my really thick reading glasses on and a magnifier. Working in a medium colour purple so it's not t hard to see.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday.
I hope the stitching goes well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, should be shopping today but DH is not well so will have to delay it for a day or two. Nothing planned for the day just nursing duties. Have a good one after all it's Friday, neary weekend. xx


I hope your DH gets better soon. Don't get too tired out yourself. We don't want you sick too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Glad you survived the quake, it'll be all that fracking!!! xxxx


I didn't realize that they were fracking in the UK.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry he is still not well. Hoping his cough did not develop into something more serious. Take care while doing your nursing duties not to pick up any germs.
> Hoping things improve so you can enjoy your weekend.


Entirely unrelated to his cold, he's now got a kidney infection so I should avoid that. My hardest job is keeping him in bed. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I hope so too. The current news is two men have it who travelled from China and are now in hospital in Saigon, where my plane lands. It does sound as though the Chinese authorities are doing their best to stop it spreading though! xxxx


8 cities and 20 million people are now under quarantine. Scary.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -3'C (27'F). There's a storm coming in tonight. Starting as rain, turning to ice pellets and freezing rain, then snow. There is a trunk show at my LYS, but that is the only thing I have on the schedule. I should get the oil changed in my car but I don't have an appointment, so not happening this weekend.
> I have been stewing all week and it has been giving me a headache and upsetting my stomach. The dentist that I saw last weekend wanted to pull all my loose teeth. I wouldn't let him because I don't believe in pulling perfectly good teeth that aren't giving me any problems. He said he would just knock them out when I came in for my next cleaning. Now, I don't want him to touch my teeth. If I lose a tooth while he is cleaning my teeth, I'll never know if it is an accident, or if he helped it. So I've decided to cancel my appointment and try to go to the other dentist in town. Hopefully, the other dentist is still taking new patients.
> I decided this just before going to Knit Night and I felt much better.
> Knit Night was loud, crowded and lovely. I found out that my Shifty wasn't quite done. I was short by 14 rows, LONG rows. But they are done now and I've started into the ribbing. I will have this done by tomorrow.


Glad you decided to switch dentists yours sounds a bit of a butcher, I would have run a mile. Love the colours, I'm doing another Lala shawl in similar colours, very autumnal. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -3'C (27'F). There's a storm coming in tonight. Starting as rain, turning to ice pellets and freezing rain, then snow. There is a trunk show at my LYS, but that is the only thing I have on the schedule. I should get the oil changed in my car but I don't have an appointment, so not happening this weekend.
> I have been stewing all week and it has been giving me a headache and upsetting my stomach. The dentist that I saw last weekend wanted to pull all my loose teeth. I wouldn't let him because I don't believe in pulling perfectly good teeth that aren't giving me any problems. He said he would just knock them out when I came in for my next cleaning. Now, I don't want him to touch my teeth. If I lose a tooth while he is cleaning my teeth, I'll never know if it is an accident, or if he helped it. So I've decided to cancel my appointment and try to go to the other dentist in town. Hopefully, the other dentist is still taking new patients.
> I decided this just before going to Knit Night and I felt much better.
> Knit Night was loud, crowded and lovely. I found out that my Shifty wasn't quite done. I was short by 14 rows, LONG rows. But they are done now and I've started into the ribbing. I will have this done by tomorrow.


Shifty is looking very good, well done, it's very unusual!! I think I would also avoid that dentist if he is threatening to knock teeth out, I take it he wasn't joking??!! I would think you have grounds for a strong complaint, they are your teeth and you can do what you like with them!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've got something to tell you. My sisters on watts app already know this but they can pass it by. This morning 6am the bedroom I was sleeping in shook . The bed moved, the cupboard that Stephen has his bottles in rattled. I thought is this Albert. Then I thought, no, it's those bloody gerbils under my bed, then I thought it's more like something the size of a horse. Anyway Stephen, is built like a Buddha came running to my room with a teeny weeny pair of undies on. "Did you feel that mother? " well, I had to admit I did , then Richard who is not a pretty site on a morning also came into my room with a blanket over him???? And asked "what the heck was that? " sue never got up and started a cup of tea. Matthew, bless him, slept right the way through it. Oblivious. Stephen had the tv on and it said that there had been an earthquake at 6am in a town called Stockton. Well Stephen is 3 mile out of Stockton, but it's gone right under us and as far as hartlepool. I can safely say that the earth moved!????
> 
> Then Stephen continued to cough and splutter. And off he went, then sue got up, had a shower and did her hair and the tv played on. Then she went. Then Richard had, had a phone call from his boss asking him to work from home because he wasn't well and wasn't going into work today, so he went back to bed, then Matthew got up and had a shower and dried his hair, so by 9am I just got up,,,,not like me,,, so I came home via Asda,
> 
> Margaret's just been up for a cup of tea. She's beaming from ear to ear. She been to see baby Alexandra and had a cuddle and a kiss. She is beautiful ( the baby, not margaret????) I'd got her a grandma card, some chocolates and some wine. And we talked "baby talk" we never even talked soaps.....
> 
> Stephen and sue are going out for a meal tonight so I hope they have a nice one. I had lamb hotspot for my lunch and that's all my news. Hope you all had a lovely day. Love yawl. Xx


There are a lot of little cracks in the earth under Lake Ontario. We get micro quakes all the time (<2 on scale). When we get one that we can feel, no one knows what to do. I remember the last one, I was at the college in Oshawa for a training course. We all looked at each other and questioned whether we should evacuate the building, or stand in a doorway or something. Someone from the west coast would have laughed at us.
I'm glad that your earthquake didn't damage anyone or anything.
That's great that Margaret got to see baby Alexandra. She will calm down, eventually. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> 8 cities and 20 million people are now under quarantine. Scary.


It is scary but good that they are trying to keep things under control. The newspaper says the problem will be with all the Chinese students that have gone home for the new year celebrations. I hope that when they return to the UK and other countries, they will be thoroughly screened for infection before being let loose!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> June, it isn'treally that my man is sympathetic, it is more that he has seen me at my worst state, many years ago, when we travelled to Canberra, with my sister and her family. Her man is a shocking driver, and we were following them, because Eddy wasn't confident about knowing his way around, and unfortunately I was, and possibly still am, an atrocious passenger; af ter being the sole driver for 2 or 3 decades. The genetic donor for 2 of my girls, never got his license, because he liked his alcohol too much (I think that is the first of 3 things that he actually got right, as for as drinking & driving go anyway)!
> So on the way to Canberra, We had to traverse the South Eastern Freeway, which had a very long tunnel going through the Flinders Ranges, and 2 lanes in either direction. At the time, we had a 5 door Honda Civic, & there was a Semi- trailer in front of us, one behind us, & one passing us, inside the Tunnel. I f any thing had gone wrong with any of the trucks, or our car, we would have died! I was in such a bad state, that I was holding my head, and rocking; and it was frightening to Eddy, because he thought I was this big, strong woman, and I wasn't!
> Sissy, bless her little heart was 6, and had seen, or learn't about something at school, and chose that time to ask me things about it; well her dad told her to leave me alone, and I told himto let her ask anything she wanted to, so that my mind was not on the road, or the trucks surrounding us! That wonderful little girl saved my sanity, with those questions!
> I am much better at travelling now, but still hate being crowded in, by any other vehicles, and really don't like being in anything that even resembles a tunnel. I need to be able to see the sky! ???????????????? xoxoxo


I won't tell you about the time that my VW bug got surrounded by 18 wheel transport trucks then.
I'm glad that Sissy was there to distract you. I wonder if she instinctively knew what to do, or was just glad for the time to talk.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a wet Pacific Northwest. Visit with parents and sister has been good. Will head back north later this morning. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I hope you had/are having a good trip back.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a very grey and miserable London. Had a nice day with my friend yesterday, she is a seasoned traveller so gave me lots of tips for my trip! I shall be buzzing about today, to the bank and post office, then visiting and old friend this afternoon, she is 90 years old and a tiny little thing and needs some trousers shortened so will do that for her while we catch up.

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't realize that they were fracking in the UK.


They are trying to get it up and running here but there have been a lot of protests and some minor earth tremors. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself again. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
My fitness watch has been telling me that I've been waking up at 3am every night this week. I only stay awake for a moment, so there must be some noise happening at that time. It isn't lasting long because I get back to sleep quickly. Not sure how I'm going to find out what it is. Maybe I should wear my earbuds to bed.


----------



## nitz8catz

My new boss at work continues to give our work away. Now he is giving our work to HR, who aren't trained in the system that we use, and one of our people is trying to write a script to do things automatically for them. There is SO MUCH possibility of this going horribly wrong. New boss's boss wants us to move into project management. I hate project management. Almost none of our projects progress the way that they are supposed to. The only successful projects are the ones that are allowed to go over multiple years, because we turn and move like the Queen Elizabeth ship. Very slowly.
I'm allowed to knit on breaks and lunch now. Yay!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> They are trying to get it up and running here but there have been a lot of protests and some minor earth tremors. xx


I think they need to talk to some geologists. It sounds like it's not going to work without causing problems.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Shifty is looking very good, well done, it's very unusual!! I think I would also avoid that dentist if he is threatening to knock teeth out, I take it he wasn't joking??!! I would think you have grounds for a strong complaint, they are your teeth and you can do what you like with them!!


I think he was pissy from having to drive in the snowstorm. When I asked him about antibiotics, he told me I could go to the hospital,get my blood tested and if the numbers were high enough, I could get intravenous antibiotics, because he wasn't going to give me any.
When I call today to cancel my appointment, I will let them know why.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you decided to switch dentists yours sounds a bit of a butcher, I would have run a mile. Love the colours, I'm doing another Lala shawl in similar colours, very autumnal. xx


They are my favourite colours. They had been sitting in my stash just waiting for the right pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and head to work. The highway is always light on Friday. No one works in Toronto on Friday, apparently.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Mine too, such bravery, such tragedy :sm13:


And mine as well. xxxooo :sm13:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, should be shopping today but DH is not well so will have to delay it for a day or two. Nothing planned for the day just nursing duties. Have a good one after all it's Friday, neary weekend. xx


Hope your DH is feeling better soon and that you don't get whatever he's got. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -3'C (27'F). There's a storm coming in tonight. Starting as rain, turning to ice pellets and freezing rain, then snow. There is a trunk show at my LYS, but that is the only thing I have on the schedule. I should get the oil changed in my car but I don't have an appointment, so not happening this weekend.
> I have been stewing all week and it has been giving me a headache and upsetting my stomach. The dentist that I saw last weekend wanted to pull all my loose teeth. I wouldn't let him because I don't believe in pulling perfectly good teeth that aren't giving me any problems. He said he would just knock them out when I came in for my next cleaning. Now, I don't want him to touch my teeth. If I lose a tooth while he is cleaning my teeth, I'll never know if it is an accident, or if he helped it. So I've decided to cancel my appointment and try to go to the other dentist in town. Hopefully, the other dentist is still taking new patients.
> I decided this just before going to Knit Night and I felt much better.
> Knit Night was loud, crowded and lovely. I found out that my Shifty wasn't quite done. I was short by 14 rows, LONG rows. But they are done now and I've started into the ribbing. I will have this done by tomorrow.


I don't blame you a bit for wanting to see a different dentist. The other one sounds awful. Your Shifty is looking great. Almost there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Entirely unrelated to his cold, he's now got a kidney infection so I should avoid that. My hardest job is keeping him in bed. xx :sm16:


Sending him many healing vibes. I hope it gets better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you had/are having a good trip back.


I did have a good trip back. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very grey and miserable London. Had a nice day with my friend yesterday, she is a seasoned traveller so gave me lots of tips for my trip! I shall be buzzing about today, to the bank and post office, then visiting and old friend this afternoon, she is 90 years old and a tiny little thing and needs some trousers shortened so will do that for her while we catch up.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Busy day. Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and head to work. The highway is always light on Friday. No one works in Toronto on Friday, apparently.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels to and fro today. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've had one of THOSE DAYS. My driving liscense form was sent off 3 weeks ago but sent it back to me because I had made a mistake over identification. (THICKO).. They sent all my id back to me, bank statement, birth certificate, etc and told me to fill it in correctly. The trouble was they haven't sent me a new form to fill in. So now I have to wait for another form, send all my id to them that's already been checked so what's the point of that? So I may maybe late in getting my DL back. They say I can still drive though. So that took up over an hour and I was so fed up with yet another form etc. nothing is just a few minutes to do. Bring back the olden days when people were people and you could talk to them and you weren't put on hold for 10mins or more that is if you got through to the right people anyway...well I was frustrated. 

Then John said he would book my train ticket for me. I can do it myself but he wants to do it. Well he took half an hour then he asked me a question and I thought it was all done but no....he was just asking a question...I'm so greatful to him. But the Margaret piped in and he started getting stroppy with her so she was stroppy back and he walks away and she moans to me, and the cup of coffee they gave me was horrible and I wished I was back home. Oh boy when they start. I don't often go down theirs because it always ends this way. I thought he was very nice to do it for me, but Margaret has to put her oar in! I think they are ok now.

I've been looking at more baby pictures today, and Marg is still high as a kite. I'm so happy for her. I've known her about 35 yrs now and I've never seen her like this. It's wonderful. 

I did some laundry this morning, and that's about today's lot. Just done a couple of sudokus and I'm in my bed now. Thank the Lord.... I'm going to catch up now and try and calm down. Ahahaha. I haven't even tidied the kitchen today. I went to see Karen this morning, I was ashamed I hadn't seen her since last Wednesday, and she tells me she's had to have the dr again for her infection. It's time they found out what it is. Poor Karen. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -3'C (27'F). There's a storm coming in tonight. Starting as rain, turning to ice pellets and freezing rain, then snow. There is a trunk show at my LYS, but that is the only thing I have on the schedule. I should get the oil changed in my car but I don't have an appointment, so not happening this weekend.
> I have been stewing all week and it has been giving me a headache and upsetting my stomach. The dentist that I saw last weekend wanted to pull all my loose teeth. I wouldn't let him because I don't believe in pulling perfectly good teeth that aren't giving me any problems. He said he would just knock them out when I came in for my next cleaning. Now, I don't want him to touch my teeth. If I lose a tooth while he is cleaning my teeth, I'll never know if it is an accident, or if he helped it. So I've decided to cancel my appointment and try to go to the other dentist in town. Hopefully, the other dentist is still taking new patients.
> I decided this just before going to Knit Night and I felt much better.
> Knit Night was loud, crowded and lovely. I found out that my Shifty wasn't quite done. I was short by 14 rows, LONG rows. But they are done now and I've started into the ribbing. I will have this done by tomorrow.


Love those colours,


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't realize that they were fracking in the UK.


They were but the demonstrators won their case. And fracking was deemed unsafe. And was stopped. It wasn't near us anyway.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I think he was pissy from having to drive in the snowstorm. When I asked him about antibiotics, he told me I could go to the hospital,get my blood tested and if the numbers were high enough, I could get intravenous antibiotics, because he wasn't going to give me any.
> When I call today to cancel my appointment, I will let them know why.


Nitz they won't care believe me.... No one cares in businesses these days. Every darn thing is a hassle to do. Can you tell I'm sick of the day hahahahxx


----------



## grandma susan

Forgot to tell you York gatherers I'll be there at 1pm so shall see you in Starbucks. Sorry Saxy you can wave through the window. With a Costa carton in your hand hahaha


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My new boss at work continues to give our work away. Now he is giving our work to HR, who aren't trained in the system that we use, and one of our people is trying to write a script to do things automatically for them. There is SO MUCH possibility of this going horribly wrong. New boss's boss wants us to move into project management. I hate project management. Almost none of our projects progress the way that they are supposed to. The only successful projects are the ones that are allowed to go over multiple years, because we turn and move like the Queen Elizabeth ship. Very slowly.
> I'm allowed to knit on breaks and lunch now. Yay!


So glad there is an 'upside' to your work!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a train on its way to London as I am meeting up with my friend Barbara for a good old gossip and to hear about her Christmas trip to Goa, it didn't go well apparently!! Have a good one everybody, catch you later. Lots of love xxxxx


Where is Goa? That's one place that I don't think I have heard of before, I could look it up, but I am just too lazy, at this hour of the morning! It is 6:30 am, and I think I slept for about an hour& a half, around Midnight! I will probably be back in bed, by about 10:00 am!
I hope you all have a good sleep, when each of you decide to go to sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's hot and sunny all year round, she's been to India and Sri Lanka a few times. I think the probs were mainly the hotel wasn't good and the flight home delayed because of the ban on flying through the Iranian air zone!


She is fortunate that the plane did get delayed, because one Canadian passenger plane did get shot down in that region, and the President of Iran did appologise, for the incident, but I don't think many believe it! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> They were but the demonstrators won their case. And fracking was deemed unsafe. And was stopped. It wasn't near us anyway.


There was talk of starting that in Australia, bu thankfully it was stopped, before it got anywhere near starting!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Entirely unrelated to his cold, he's now got a kidney infection so I should avoid that. My hardest job is keeping him in bed. xx





Miss Pam said:


> Sending him many healing vibes. I hope it gets better soon. xxxooo


Jacki, I am hoping that your Mr is beginning to feel much better by now, or he has at least seen a doc, and has had medication for both conditions, if possible; but if not for both, at least for the kidney infection!
Apart from your Mr, how are you feeling? At least a little better, I hope!

I have only a few more days to wait, until I see the Physio, and see what magic he can do for me! My sister had this done, a while back, and had a good outcome, and I don't think she has had a recurrence of the condition! It is far too early, for me to expect a notification of surgery yet; but I still want DH to check our mail everyday, just incase I am wrong!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey, but it is mild and dry. A friend who had moved up North popped in for a quick visit yesterday, it was lovely to see her and I persuaded her to come and stay the night rather than book into a hotel. I have just dropped her in town to meet up with some other friends.

Hoping to finish the cross stitch name today and get that on the map. And maybe a bit of ironing - if I am in the mood.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all, if anyone, thought I would be late on this morning but seem to be first UK-wise. Had a busy morning, delivered DH's breakfast (he's now up and dressed) then struggled down to the corner shop for a few necessities. Going was fine, coming home was the struggle with crutches and bag but eventually made it. The got dinner ready and in the oven so now having a well earned sit down before anything else calls. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> There are a lot of little cracks in the earth under Lake Ontario. We get micro quakes all the time (<2 on scale). When we get one that we can feel, no one knows what to do. I remember the last one, I was at the college in Oshawa for a training course. We all looked at each other and questioned whether we should evacuate the building, or stand in a doorway or something. Someone from the west coast would have laughed at us.
> I'm glad that your earthquake didn't damage anyone or anything.
> That's great that Margaret got to see baby Alexandra. She will calm down, eventually. :sm01:


It is great meeting one's grandchild for the first time! I was also fortunate enough to have been present at the births of two of my DGD's; the eldest of each family, and they were both excellent experiences, and I was able to keep both of my daughters calm, and help them, when they weren't sure what they were supposed to do! Although I did come awfully close to being physically violent, to the midwives who were attending Sissy, with her first child, because they wouldn't call the doctor, until she had finished eating her meal; and Sissy was at the point of imminent delivery! She almost drove herself insane, by try not to push! I was so angry with those so called Midwives, they did nothing to help her, just watched my daughter almost go crazy, they just told her to do the breathing that she learnt at her Prenatal Classes! I ended up telling her that if she needed to push, to just go for it; and they would have had to step in and do what they were trained for!
When my Niece was pregnant with twins, she would have had to go to that same hospital, then get sent to Adelaide, to have her babies! Rather than have her go through that, for away from family, I advised her to come to my town, and book into the Hospital here, the her husband would be able to stay with family, and not have to find funds for his accommodation, and be alone! She did what I suggested, and had a very good delivery (Cesaerian), with a Midwife and Pediatrician, for each baby; and because they were from out of town, the father stayed with his new family, until they were discharged! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Where is Goa? That's one place that I don't think I have heard of before, I could look it up, but I am just too lazy, at this hour of the morning! It is 6:30 am, and I think I slept for about an hour& a half, around Midnight! I will probably be back in bed, by about 10:00 am!
> I hope you all have a good sleep, when each of you decide to go to sleep! xoxoxo


Hi Judi, in case you haven't looked it up yet, it's at the south eastern tip of India, getting quite close to the equator!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It is scary but good that they are trying to keep things under control. The newspaper says the problem will be with all the Chinese students that have gone home for the new year celebrations. I hope that when they return to the UK and other countries, they will be thoroughly screened for infection before being let loose!!


We have one person confirmed with this new Virus, in one of the Melbourne hospitals, and I think that there are 2 more people being tested. The authorities thought that a small child had become infected, but the child's test results were negative, thank goodness! I do know that anyone returning from China, are being Screened, before they are allowed out of the terminals here!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, but it is mild and dry. A friend who had moved up North popped in for a quick visit yesterday, it was lovely to see her and I persuaded her to come and stay the night rather than book into a hotel. I have just dropped her in town to meet up with some other friends.
> 
> Hoping to finish the cross stitch name today and get that on the map. And maybe a bit of ironing - if I am in the mood.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Good morning dear, how nice for you to see your friend and staying with you meant you had more time together, I expect!! Have a good day! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, if anyone, thought I would be late on this morning but seem to be first UK-wise. Had a busy morning, delivered DH's breakfast (he's now up and dressed) then struggled down to the corner shop for a few necessities. Going was fine, coming home was the struggle with crutches and bag but eventually made it. The got dinner ready and in the oven so now having a well earned sit down before anything else calls. Have a great weekend. xx


Good morning! That sounds like a very tiring start to the day, hope the rest of it is much more relaxed!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We have one person confirmed with this new Virus, in one of the Melbourne hospitals, and I think that there are 2 more people being tested. The authorities thought that a small child had become infected, but the child's test results were negative, thank goodness! I do know that anyone returning from China, are being Screened, before they are allowed out of the terminals here!


Quite right too!! There are still only two cases in Vietnam and they are in hospital, they came from Wuhan, the town that was the original source of the infection.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, grey and gloomy here in London this morning, just a little bit of blue sky and sunshine would be very welcome!! 

Not doing much today, a bit of knitting, a bit of sewing but I don't think I'm going out.#

Have a good day/night all of you! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I won't tell you about the time that my VW bug got surrounded by 18 wheel transport trucks then.
> I'm glad that Sissy was there to distract you. I wonder if she instinctively knew what to do, or was just glad for the time to talk.


Mav, I fully believe that is what happened. She is very intuitive, when it comes to things like that; even tho' she was only 5 or 6, at the time. she did the Reiki 1 course last year, and the person teaching the course, hold her that she was a Healer, my mother was the same also, except when she sent my oldest sister to school with Appendicitis; and I am also able to pick when people need help in certain ways, even when they themselves don't realise it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning! That sounds like a very tiring start to the day, hope the rest of it is much more relaxed!! xxxx


We'll have to see. Definitely not doing the ironing today even if the clothes are dry enough. You got anything planned for the day? Did you get all your little jobs done yesterday? xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Shifty is looking very good, well done, it's very unusual!! I think I would also avoid that dentist if he is threatening to knock teeth out, I take it he wasn't joking??!! I would think you have grounds for a strong complaint, they are your teeth and you can do what you like with them!!


You definitely do have, Mav! I have never heard of a Dentist doing, or saying what that one said, and then saying that he would remove them without your consent! I hope you find a more Ethical Dentist. 
Is there an Official that is something like an Ombudsman, who you could contact, in regards to what that Dentist said? Sort of like the Dental equivalent of a Medical Ethics Board, who would deal with Dentists, instead of Doctors?

*AUSTRALIAN*
Ombudsman

An official appointed to investigate individuals' complaints against a company or organization, especially a public authority.

*BRITISH*
Ombudsman

Another term for Parliamentary Commissioner for Administration.


----------



## London Girl

Just seen this on the forum, a chance to win free yarn for a year, good luck girls, if I can't win it, I hope one of you can ! http://win.knitiversity.com/c/33lka2cd xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Quite right too!! There are still only two cases in Vietnam and they are in hospital, they came from Wuhan, the town that was the original source of the infection.


We just had an updated News Flash, that there are now 3 confirmed cases in Sydney, andI think they said therewas also 1 case confirmed in Queensland! students will be starting to comeback for their studies soon, then their are all the other visitors to China, just for a holiday! I think there will be a very hectic time, coming up for all of the International Airports, Sea ports and land borders, an an effort to contain this one!

June, I realise that I am probably (hopefully) going overboard here, but please make sure you find out about any precautions that are available, what you can make use of; and get yourself some good quality facemasks that also filter the air, that are used by Medical people, who work in Quarantine Situations! Take note of what the Vietnamese people are doing, and if they are wearing masks, you wear masks also! Please don't just automatically believe you will be ok; please make sure that you have the necessary precautions, that will help to protect you! ????????????????????????????????????‍⚕????‍⚕ xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll have to see. Definitely not doing the ironing today even if the clothes are dry enough. You got anything planned for the day? Did you get all your little jobs done yesterday? xxxx


Yes, got it all done yesterday, was nice to be a bit busy, bustling about!! Not doing much today, I want to finish the purse for Charlotte and get started on my next square, which should look like the picture attached. I've started it about 5 times now so I should know what I'm doing! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:

The case is almost packed, we weighed it this morning and although I have decided it's a definite taxi to the airport, it is well under the maximum weight, just big, clumsy and awkward, in spite of all the wheels and handles!!

Have a good one and defo leave the ironing!! Best wishes to your DH! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We just had an updated News Flash, that there are now 3 confirmed cases in Sydney, andI think they said therewas also 1 case confirmed in Queensland! students will be starting to comeback for their studies soon, then their are all the other visitors to China, just for a holiday! I think there will be a very hectic time, coming up for all of the International Airports, Sea ports and land borders, an an effort to contain this one!
> 
> June, I realise that I am probably (hopefully) going overboard here, but please make sure you find out about any precautions that are available, what you can make use of; and get yourself some good quality facemasks that also filter the air, that are used by Medical people, who work in Quarantine Situations! Take note of what the Vietnamese people are doing, and if they are wearing masks, you wear masks also! Please don't just automatically believe you will be ok; please make sure that you have the necessary precautions, that will help to protect you! ????????????????????????????????????‍⚕????‍⚕ xoxoxo


Will do, my son is looking into what we might need and I shall be well prepared on the plane, thanks for your advice and concern!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up to myself again. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> My fitness watch has been telling me that I've been waking up at 3am every night this week. I only stay awake for a moment, so there must be some noise happening at that time. It isn't lasting long because I get back to sleep quickly. Not sure how I'm going to find out what it is. Maybe I should wear my earbuds to bed.


You might just be in an uncomfortable posthon, and when you you wake, you shift, then go back to sleep! I hope you get it sorted, before it begins to cause problems for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, in case you haven't looked it up yet, it's at the south eastern tip of India, getting quite close to the equator!! xxxx


Thanks June, I think I saw something about it, on tv today. I am pretty sure I saw it somewhere, but now, with your post, I know where it is; and I will find out more about it, just for my own interest! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Will do, my son is looking into what we might need and I shall be well prepared on the plane, thanks for your advice and concern!! xxxx


That's ok, I just want you to be safe! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -3'C (27'F). There's a storm coming in tonight. Starting as rain, turning to ice pellets and freezing rain, then snow. There is a trunk show at my LYS, but that is the only thing I have on the schedule. I should get the oil changed in my car but I don't have an appointment, so not happening this weekend.
> I have been stewing all week and it has been giving me a headache and upsetting my stomach. The dentist that I saw last weekend wanted to pull all my loose teeth. I wouldn't let him because I don't believe in pulling perfectly good teeth that aren't giving me any problems. He said he would just knock them out when I came in for my next cleaning. Now, I don't want him to touch my teeth. If I lose a tooth while he is cleaning my teeth, I'll never know if it is an accident, or if he helped it. So I've decided to cancel my appointment and try to go to the other dentist in town. Hopefully, the other dentist is still taking new patients.
> I decided this just before going to Knit Night and I felt much better.
> Knit Night was loud, crowded and lovely. I found out that my Shifty wasn't quite done. I was short by 14 rows, LONG rows. But they are done now and I've started into the ribbing. I will have this done by tomorrow.


Mav, your Shifty is gorgeous! The bit of it that I saw last, I couldn't understand it and I only saw one colour, but this photo is really nice! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

The time has come, for me to go to bed, because if I don't go now, I will probably be awake for the rest of the night! 
Have a great day everyone, but Jacki; I hope you can rest up, at least a little bit! I also hope your DH gets better very quickly! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, but it is mild and dry. A friend who had moved up North popped in for a quick visit yesterday, it was lovely to see her and I persuaded her to come and stay the night rather than book into a hotel. I have just dropped her in town to meet up with some other friends.
> 
> Hoping to finish the cross stitch name today and get that on the map. And maybe a bit of ironing - if I am in the mood.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


What a nice visit for you. The map is almost ready! Enjoy your day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, if anyone, thought I would be late on this morning but seem to be first UK-wise. Had a busy morning, delivered DH's breakfast (he's now up and dressed) then struggled down to the corner shop for a few necessities. Going was fine, coming home was the struggle with crutches and bag but eventually made it. The got dinner ready and in the oven so now having a well earned sit down before anything else calls. Have a great weekend. xx


That's good he's better. Glad you were able to do okay going to the corner shop and back. Enjoy your sit down -- you definitely earned it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Slept in a bit this morning. Off to the LYS this afternoon to join in on a cardigan knit-along. Should be fun! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy Burns Night. Just had haggis. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Burns Night. Just had haggis. ????


Veggie haggis? xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Burns Night. Just had haggis. ????


How lovely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Veggie haggis? xx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Finished this little purse for Charlotte this, afternoon, not one of my better efforts but hopefully she will appreciate the thought!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Finished this little purse for Charlotte this, afternoon, not one of my better efforts but hopefully she will appreciate the thought!!


I'm sure she will. It looks great! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sure she will. It looks great! :sm02: xxxooo


Thank you dear, you always boost my self esteem!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, you always boost my self esteem!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

This is what stephen and sue did me for my tea. It was lovely


----------



## grandma susan

Hello and good evening to you all. I'm very late tonight. I've had a different sort of day today. This morning I decided that I would go to Stephens this afternoon, but I would go to costa by myself on the way and get a cold latte and a cheese and ham toast i.e. I've decided that when I go on a Saturday then I'm going to treat myself to lunch on the way. 

Then we went to pets at home for some food and a hamster ball. They didn't have a ball and I left the mealworms because they were much cheaper in B & M. So we all went off to B & M. But not before they bought 3 fish and a shrimp We decided to have steak or gammon for supper so Stephen got them from Aldi. I'm well impressed. It's not where I shop but it was absolutely gorgeous. I've taken a photo and I hope I've got it on line to you.

So all in all I've had a pleasant day. I'm in bed now at 8.30pm and that's late for me. It's nice having company sometimes. That's all the news I've got, my kitchen is still a tip, so I closed the door on it and came out here. Love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Finished this little purse for Charlotte this, afternoon, not one of my better efforts but hopefully she will appreciate the thought!!


Looks good enough from where I'm sitting. She'll love it. Stop worrying.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Finished this little purse for Charlotte this, afternoon, not one of my better efforts but hopefully she will appreciate the thought!!


Looks good to me. xxxx


----------



## Sealcookie

Lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Veggie haggis? xx


Yep. Delicious x


----------



## PurpleFi

June that bag is fab. Charlotte will love it. Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> June that bag is fab. Charlotte will love it. Xxxx


I agree


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening to you all. I'm very late tonight. I've had a different sort of day today. This morning I decided that I would go to Stephens this afternoon, but I would go to costa by myself on the way and get a cold latte and a cheese and ham toast i.e. I've decided that when I go on a Saturday then I'm going to treat myself to lunch on the way.
> 
> Then we went to pets at home for some food and a hamster ball. They didn't have a ball and I left the mealworms because they were much cheaper in B & M. So we all went off to B & M. But not before they bought 3 fish and a shrimp We decided to have steak or gammon for supper so Stephen got them from Aldi. I'm well impressed. It's not where I shop but it was absolutely gorgeous. I've taken a photo and I hope I've got it on line to you.
> 
> So all in all I've had a pleasant day. I'm in bed now at 8.30pm and that's late for me. It's nice having company sometimes. That's all the news I've got, my kitchen is still a tip, so I closed the door on it and came out here. Love yawl. Xxx


Your lunch treat is a great idea


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly brighter Norfolk but a bit colder, the sun is even trying to come out. Had a busy morning so far, taken DH his breakfast, been down to the shop again, we keep running out of essentials, had to struggle back with a bag of potatoes this morning, got dinner ready, caught up with the washing up and am now having a well earned sit down. Don't expect that will last as it sounds as though DH is getting up. I was not cut out to be a nurse. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than I'm going to have. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> June that bag is fab. Charlotte will love it. Xxxx


Thanks dear, I've buried it in my case to stop me pulling it out and messing with it!! :sm16: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I agree


Thanks dear! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I've buried it in my case to stop me pulling it out and messing with it!! :sm16: :sm02: xxxx


Good idea. Bet you are getting super excited. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning to all you lovelies out there!! 10'C here today so quite mild but still grey. Going shopping shortly cos it _is_ Sunday, then I intend to sit and knit and get this extremely cabley (not a word!) square under control, might be able to post a pic of my progress later on!!

Hope you are all safe, well and happy, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good idea. Bet you are getting super excited. xxxx


I feel I am starting to get things under control a bit now, kind of excited but mostly agitated!! So much to think of, remember and organise!! I'll be fine once I'm on the plane, you know me!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Sealcookie said:


> Lovely.


Did you mean my little bag Sealcookie? If so, thank you!! x


----------



## London Girl

Just saw this on Facebook, it made me laugh out loud!

"My friends are holding a joint party for the Chinese New Year and Burns Night called ‘Chinese-Burns Night’ 
I wasn't keen on the idea at first, but then they twisted my arm"! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am having a really lazy day today and have only just got up. Nearly finished embroidering the town name and hope to get it sew in place today.

My friend arrived home safely, it was lovely to see her and Lin and I have been invited to visit her when we go to the Kendal Wool Fair in October.

Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, it made me laugh out loud!
> 
> "My friends are holding a joint party for the Chinese New Year and Burns Night called 'Chinese-Burns Night'
> I wasn't keen on the idea at first, but then they twisted my arm"! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Made me giggle too. Love it. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I feel I am starting to get things under control a bit now, kind of excited but mostly agitated!! So much to think of, remember and organise!! I'll be fine once I'm on the plane, you know me!!! xxxx


Just breath and make lists. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly brighter Norfolk but a bit colder, the sun is even trying to come out. Had a busy morning so far, taken DH his breakfast, been down to the shop again, we keep running out of essentials, had to struggle back with a bag of potatoes this morning, got dinner ready, caught up with the washing up and am now having a well earned sit down. Don't expect that will last as it sounds as though DH is getting up. I was not cut out to be a nurse. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than I'm going to have. xx


You'll have to get yourself a shopping trolley. You can get ones that will help you balance and walk. I have had one for years and wouldn't be without it. It even comes to Wonderwool! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just breath and make lists. xxxxxxxxx


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I'm a bit late but..........


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You'll have to get yourself a shopping trolley. You can get ones that will help you balance and walk. I have had one for years and wouldn't be without it. It even comes to Wonderwool! xx


That might be easier than crutches outside because you can lean on them quite heavily if necessary! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Finished this little purse for Charlotte this, afternoon, not one of my better efforts but hopefully she will appreciate the thought!!


She should love it, especially as her grandma made it for her! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> This is what stephen and sue did me for my tea. It was lovely


It looks delicious, except for the omon rings! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening to you all. I'm very late tonight. I've had a different sort of day today. This morning I decided that I would go to Stephens this afternoon, but I would go to costa by myself on the way and get a cold latte and a cheese and ham toast i.e. I've decided that when I go on a Saturday then I'm going to treat myself to lunch on the way.
> 
> Then we went to pets at home for some food and a hamster ball. They didn't have a ball and I left the mealworms because they were much cheaper in B & M. So we all went off to B & M. But not before they bought 3 fish and a shrimp We decided to have steak or gammon for supper so Stephen got them from Aldi. I'm well impressed. It's not where I shop but it was absolutely gorgeous. I've taken a photo and I hope I've got it on line to you.
> 
> So all in all I've had a pleasant day. I'm in bed now at 8.30pm and that's late for me. It's nice having company sometimes. That's all the news I've got, my kitchen is still a tip, so I closed the door on it and came out here. Love yawl. Xxx


Sounds like a wonderful day, I'm glad you have made some decisions, for yourself! ????❤???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I've buried it in my case to stop me pulling it out and messing with it!! :sm16: :sm02: xxxx


That is a very good idea, because usually if we mess with the finished item, we unwittingly wreck it, and if that happened, you would not have a present for her! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly brighter Norfolk but a bit colder, the sun is even trying to come out. Had a busy morning so far, taken DH his breakfast, been down to the shop again, we keep running out of essentials, had to struggle back with a bag of potatoes this morning, got dinner ready, caught up with the washing up and am now having a well earned sit down. Don't expect that will last as it sounds as though DH is getting up. I was not cut out to be a nurse. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than I'm going to have. xx


I had a wonderful Sunday, have had youngest odd home for the Australia Day Long Weekend, visited DD3 and her family, and took Mint with us, so that she could spend time with DD3's dog Brin, who is a very large French Mastiff x Rhodesian Ridgeback; about twice the size of Mint; but fortunately well raised, and very good with all family members! All3 of the dogs in our family, are so gentle, even though they are branded as dangerous dogs! It all depends if peop can understand what their dogs are trying to communicate, at critical times! There are many people who do not take notice of how their dog might be feeling, in any given situation! ????????????????????


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, it made me laugh out loud!
> 
> "My friends are holding a joint party for the Chinese New Year and Burns Night called 'Chinese-Burns Night'
> I wasn't keen on the idea at first, but then they twisted my arm"! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Made me laugh, dh groan and dd say "I don't get it"!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm a bit late but..........


Thanks June, you aren't too late, it is still the 26th, and I am still very much awake! I have youngest DD home for the weekend, and unfortunately she has an irritable throat, so she has spent most of her nights coughing, so I think she might be feeling a bit more tired than she usually does! Poor girl! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning to all you lovelies out there!! 10'C here today so quite mild but still grey. Going shopping shortly cos it _is_ Sunday, then I intend to sit and knit and get this extremely cabley (not a word!) square under control, might be able to post a pic of my progress later on!!
> 
> Hope you are all safe, well and happy, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I look forward to seeing it! Are you getting the patterns from your Japanese Patterns, or are they part of the finished items instructions? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Made me laugh, dh groan and dd say "I don't get it"!


Those young ones take a while to get things, that their elders understand. Did you explain it to her? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I seem to have caught up with all of the UK ladies, but the ones from across the Pond don't seem to be around yet, so I am heading off to bed, after I have put more analgesia in my body, and possibly Mint's body also, after her playtime with Brin:- French Mastiff x Rhodesian Ridgeback; I think the flat of her back is halfway up my thigh; so that would make her about 2.5 ft high, at the flat of her back, and Mint is less than half her size, and usually goes into the Submissive position, when Brin comes to check her out. I think if she lifted her front feet, as dogs do, she would almost be eye to eye with me; and that might just be a little daunting. 

The last time that happened to me, I think I was about 10, and it was a Black labrador, named Toby, he was our family dog at that time! I will try to get a photo of them together, so that my discription might be easier to understand! Sometimes I use too many words, and other times (I have been told) I don't use enough words! ????????????????

Anyway, I am going to bed now, perhaps to sleep, but more likely to be back out here, to read until I can sleep, my head feels like it is still spinning, too much of the time, and when that is happening, it is very difficult to walk a straight line. So I still need to be careful and make sure there is a wall, or something to steady myself on, so that I don't and up on the floor! Oh well, I only have a few more days, until I see the Physio, who performs that manouver, that some of you have mentioned.???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> She should love it, especially as her grandma made it for her! ???????????? xoxoxo


Hope so! Did you do anything for Aussie Day? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Made me laugh, dh groan and dd say "I don't get it"!


Oh dear, she's so young!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I look forward to seeing it! Are you getting the patterns from your Japanese Patterns, or are they part of the finished items instructions? xoxoxo


This is a KAL from Cascade Yarns, 25 squares in all, you get one every couple of weeks of you sign up for their newsletter!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I seem to have caught up with all of the UK ladies, but the ones from across the Pond don't seem to be around yet, so I am heading off to bed, after I have put more analgesia in my body, and possibly Mint's body also, after her playtime with Brin:- French Mastiff x Rhodesian Ridgeback; I think the flat of her back is halfway up my thigh; so that would make her about 2.5 ft high, at the flat of her back, and Mint is less than half her size, and usually goes into the Submissive position, when Brin comes to check her out. I think if she lifted her front feet, as dogs do, she would almost be eye to eye with me; and that might just be a little daunting.
> 
> The last time that happened to me, I think I was about 10, and it was a Black labrador, named Toby, he was our family dog at that time! I will try to get a photo of them together, so that my discription might be easier to understand! Sometimes I use too many words, and other times (I have been told) I don't use enough words! ????????????????
> 
> Anyway, I am going to bed now, perhaps to sleep, but more likely to be back out here, to read until I can sleep, my head feels like it is still spinning, too much of the time, and when that is happening, it is very difficult to walk a straight line. So I still need to be careful and make sure there is a wall, or something to steady myself on, so that I don't and up on the floor! Oh well, I only have a few more days, until I see the Physio, who performs that manouver, that some of you have mentioned.???????????????????????? xoxoxo


I'm keeping everything crossed that the treatment will work a wonderful miracle for you dear!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping things brighten up for you today in more ways than one. A shopping cart sounds like a good idea. It would even come in handy once your knee is fixed and you are walking without crutches. Hoping he feels better soon to bring relief you both of you.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly brighter Norfolk but a bit colder, the sun is even trying to come out. Had a busy morning so far, taken DH his breakfast, been down to the shop again, we keep running out of essentials, had to struggle back with a bag of potatoes this morning, got dinner ready, caught up with the washing up and am now having a well earned sit down. Don't expect that will last as it sounds as though DH is getting up. I was not cut out to be a nurse. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than I'm going to have. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Sunday. After 4 days of snow we are hoping to see the sun today.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am having a really lazy day today and have only just got up. Nearly finished embroidering the town name and hope to get it sew in place today.
> 
> My friend arrived home safely, it was lovely to see her and Lin and I have been invited to visit her when we go to the Kendal Wool Fair in October.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Shopping Sunday. Charlotte's bag looks great. Why are we so critical of our work? Looking forward to seeing your cabley square. Cables can be so much fun when they work out as intended.
Write things down that you feel you must do before liftoff. I find I worry and fret less if I have a written list.


London Girl said:


> Good morning to all you lovelies out there!! 10'C here today so quite mild but still grey. Going shopping shortly cos it _is_ Sunday, then I intend to sit and knit and get this extremely cabley (not a word!) square under control, might be able to post a pic of my progress later on!!
> 
> Hope you are all safe, well and happy, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little gloomy little corner of the world. I was hoping for sunshine today after having snow every day for the past week. However more snow today and no sunshine for the next 8 days. I am thankful again for our small family. Thursday oldest grandson shoveled our snow, Friday our youngest grandson shoveled our snow, Saturday our daughter shoveled snow and yesterday our son plowed our snow while his son shoveled. Feel so sad that Mr. Wonderful is not able to get out and play in the snow with them. Sad as I see him watching from the windows and know he wishes he was able to do the things he was able to do last year.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning from my little gloomy little corner of the world. I was hoping for sunshine today after having snow every day for the past week. However more snow today and no sunshine for the next 8 days. I am thankful again for our small family. Thursday oldest grandson shoveled our snow, Friday our youngest grandson shoveled our snow, Saturday our daughter shoveled snow and yesterday our son plowed our snow while his son shoveled. Feel so sad that Mr. Wonderful is not able to get out and play in the snow with them. Sad as I see him watching from the windows and know he wishes he was able to do the things he was able to do last year.


I'm sure it's very sad and the gloomy weather doesn't help. We're into our second week in IL watching DGS while DD is on a business trip to a India. We spent 3.5 hours in the gym yesterday watching DGS at basketball. They won the first two games and lost the third by one point. They play again today and then another tournament next week. He was so apprehensive at being put up a year to the sixth grader team. Size wise, he's taller than most of them, but the game/play knowledge and aggressiveness are so much more advanced. Some of the other teams have giants who outweigh most other kids by 40 pounds. He's about 3 months into it now and is a starter. He's gained so much confidence and play coordination in a very short period of time. Coach says he's very teachable, a team leader, but too nice! Example: DGS asked coach if another kid could start the last half of the last game because this kid had worked so hard during practices and had done well in the games. Coach followed his advice and the kid got his first three-pointer! DGS made that kids' day! Busting with pride here. This is the first year where fouls are aggressively called and my heart skipped a beat the first time DGS took the charge and landed on his butt. Speaking of butts, mine was numb after so many hours on the gym bleachers. I need to take a cushion today. Climbing up and down them was so much easier when it was our kids on the court.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Shopping Sunday. Charlotte's bag looks great. Why are we so critical of our work? Looking forward to seeing your cabley square. Cables can be so much fun when they work out as intended.
> Write things down that you feel you must do before liftoff. I find I worry and fret less if I have a written list.


Tanks jinx, I have lists everywhere at the moment but I am finding that if I think of something, I have to act on it immediately and grab it/pack it/check it or it's gone from my head before I have a chance to write it down!!! I'm getting there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little gloomy little corner of the world. I was hoping for sunshine today after having snow every day for the past week. However more snow today and no sunshine for the next 8 days. I am thankful again for our small family. Thursday oldest grandson shoveled our snow, Friday our youngest grandson shoveled our snow, Saturday our daughter shoveled snow and yesterday our son plowed our snow while his son shoveled. Feel so sad that Mr. Wonderful is not able to get out and play in the snow with them. Sad as I see him watching from the windows and know he wishes he was able to do the things he was able to do last year.


I know what you mean. My DH is one of the few people I know who finds there are lots of things he can no longer do but doesn't care, he seems very accepting of his limitations, whereas I get frustrated for him!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure it's very sad and the gloomy weather doesn't help. We're into our second week in IL watching DGS while DD is on a business trip to a India. We spent 3.5 hours in the gym yesterday watching DGS at basketball. They won the first two games and lost the third by one point. They play again today and then another tournament next week. He was so apprehensive at being put up a year to the sixth grader team. Size wise, he's taller than most of them, but the game/play knowledge and aggressiveness are so much more advanced. Some of the other teams have giants who outweigh most other kids by 40 pounds. He's about 3 months into it now and is a starter. He's gained so much confidence and play coordination in a very short period of time. Coach says he's very teachable, a team leader, but too nice! Example: DGS asked coach if another kid could start the last half of the last game because this kid had worked so hard during practices and had done well in the games. Coach followed his advice and the kid got his first three-pointer! DGS made that kids' day! Busting with pride here. This is the first year where fouls are aggressively called and my heart skipped a beat the first time DGS took the charge and landed on his butt. Speaking of butts, mine was numb after so many hours on the gym bleachers. I need to take a cushion today. Climbing up and down them was so much easier when it was our kids on the court.


Hi Jeanette, glad you are having some quality time with your gks, even if you do have a numb bum!! Your gs sounds like a very fine young man and I wish him well in his basketball career!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, it made me laugh out loud!
> 
> "My friends are holding a joint party for the Chinese New Year and Burns Night called 'Chinese-Burns Night'
> I wasn't keen on the idea at first, but then they twisted my arm"! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am having a really lazy day today and have only just got up. Nearly finished embroidering the town name and hope to get it sew in place today.
> 
> My friend arrived home safely, it was lovely to see her and Lin and I have been invited to visit her when we go to the Kendal Wool Fair in October.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xxx


Are you renting a place when you go to Kendal? If you want a nice hotel the Castle Green Hotel is lovely, food is good and even got a swimming pool and not very far from the Kendal Leisure Centre. It's where we stayed when we went back up north. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's dry and 46F here at the moment but we're expecting more rain this afternoon. Not much planned today other than out for a few items from the grocery store. Going with Flo today. I hope you all have a good one. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening all, my iPad battery is at 18% so I'm just popping on and off tonight. Didn't sleep well neither did Richard. Bloody gerbils decided to hold a party. I hate those things. Anyway, had lovely bath and hair wash and now tucked up in bed, cosy ,clean and smelling lovely. Hope you had a great day....love yawl battery 17% now


----------



## London Girl

Well, one repeat is as far as I got today but I spent ages 'Junealising' the pattern!! I think I have a handle on it now and the rest should be easier - maybe!! And I've just spotted a mistake!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, one repeat is as far as I got today but I spent ages 'Junealising' the pattern!! I think I have a handle on it now and the rest should be easier - maybe!! And I've just spotted a mistake!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm26: xxxx


Wow, that's a bit complicated. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you renting a place when you go to Kendal? If you want a nice hotel the Castle Green Hotel is lovely, food is good and even got a swimming pool and not very far from the Kendal Leisure Centre. It's where we stayed when we went back up north. xx


Going to stay with my friend. She has s massive house and sheep. X


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, that's a bit complicated. xxxx


Yes, it is!! I fixed the boo boo though, YAY!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

This is what it is supposed to look like! Our Saxy can do this stuff with her hands tied behind her back!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Going to stay with my friend. She has s massive house and sheep. X


Ah sheep, say no more, you might come across a Rough Fell. Where does she live? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> This is what it is supposed to look like! Our Saxy can do this stuff with her hands tied behind her back!! ???? Xxxx


It will look better when you've done a bit. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Little ted getting more attention. When hes in his ball running in and out of the kitchen he comed to sue when she shouts for him. Its unbeleivable but true.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah sheep, say no more, you might come across a Rough Fell. Where does she live? xx


Yes they are rough fell ans we've been promised a fleece or 3????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Little ted getting more attention. When hes in his ball running in and out of the kitchen he comed to sue when she shouts for him. Its unbeleivable but true.


What a lovely little face. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Yes they are rough fell ans we've been promised a fleece or 3ð


One might keep you quiet for a while. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> One might keep you quiet for a while. xx


Not just for me. Will be sharing it with spinning and weaving girls.


----------



## jinx

That looks very nice. Love the cables.


London Girl said:


> Well, one repeat is as far as I got today but I spent ages 'Junealising' the pattern!! I think I have a handle on it now and the rest should be easier - maybe!! And I've just spotted a mistake!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hope so! Did you do anything for Aussie Day? Xxxx


Not really, We did our usual visiting; but the Breakfast, that is done each year, is for too early, for me to be awake, and unless one gets there early, it isn't as good as one's home cooked brekky! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is a KAL from Cascade Yarns, 25 squares in all, you get one every couple of weeks of you sign up for their newsletter!


Oh, ok! I will wait patiently for the resulting article, and I can guarrantee that it will look absolutely excellent! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm keeping everything crossed that the treatment will work a wonderful miracle for you dear!! Xxxx ❤


Thank you, and I am sending as much Protection Energy, as you, and your Son's family, remain safe; until the *Coronavirus* has been defeated, and/or all persons at risk, are safe; where ever they are! ????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Yes they are rough fell ans we've been promised a fleece or 3????


Ahhh .......... you are so fortunate, to know where you can access some fleece. I have just searched these sheep, and they are quite nice to look at, especially the pattern of their black and white faces! I am also going to find any other indigenous breeds, still in existence! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> One might keep you quiet for a while. xx





PurpleFi said:


> Not just for me. Will be sharing it with spinning and weaving girls.


The Rough Fell looks like a very interesting fleece, would come from that breed! I think I would be extremely excited, if I was able to aquire one of those, but I don't think that would be possible! One type of fleece I am able to access, is, I think know as fen, I think they are Swedish, or possibly Swiss, and the raw fleece feels wonderful, and spins beautifully. I only have a small amount of this fleece, so I will be making something quite um que, simply to highlight the Yarn, and not necessarily the item made! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from what's promising to be a nice sunny day in Norfolk. Had a lot of rain yesterday afternoon and evening but dry at the moment. DH says he's a lot better today so we are off shopping, really need to stock up. Only 4 more rows of my shawl to do and BO but they are very long rows. Have a good day even though it's Monday. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Oh, ok! I will wait patiently for the resulting article, and I can guarrantee that it will look absolutely excellent! ???????????? xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, it will be a while yet but the idea is that Jake can take it to uni and that won't be for another 3 years!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what's promising to be a nice sunny day in Norfolk. Had a lot of rain yesterday afternoon and evening but dry at the moment. DH says he's a lot better today so we are off shopping, really need to stock up. Only 4 more rows of my shawl to do and BO but they are very long rows. Have a good day even though it's Monday. xx


Glad to hear DH is feeling better and you won't have to carry the shopping home any more!! Well done on finishing your shawl, another one to add to the pile!! I finished a stash busting blanket for Woollies for the world last night, very colourful! Will give it a wash later and post a pic before I send it off with another batch of hats!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and damp London. Like Jacky, we had a lot of rain in the night but it's starting to dry up now. The window cleaner has been so all is clean and sparkly now, even the inside of my kitchen window which he kindly cleaned for me as I can't reach it!!

Absolutely nothing planned for today, although I am going to try and make myself get out for a walk, spent too long in the chair knitting over the weekend!! Have a good one everybody, catch you all later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad to hear he is much better today. Perhaps continue to give him a bit of special attention as he recovers.????‍⚕????????????????
I just did my online grocery order. It is amazing to me that each week I have a large order of necessities. Yes, yarn, printer ink, and socks are grocery necessities.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what's promising to be a nice sunny day in Norfolk. Had a lot of rain yesterday afternoon and evening but dry at the moment. DH says he's a lot better today so we are off shopping, really need to stock up. Only 4 more rows of my shawl to do and BO but they are very long rows. Have a good day even though it's Monday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You have a nice window cleaner. I can relate to not reaching the kitchen window. I have to sit in the sink to reach mine. 
You walk girl, that is an order. ????‍♀ You know you will feel better if you do. 


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and damp London. Like Jacky, we had a lot of rain in the night but it's starting to dry up now. The window cleaner has been so all is clean and sparkly now, even the inside of my kitchen window which he kindly cleaned for me as I can't reach it!!
> 
> Absolutely nothing planned for today, although I am going to try and make myself get out for a walk, spent too long in the chair knitting over the weekend!! Have a good one everybody, catch you all later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It is supposed to be cloudy today without wind. This last weekend was not as bad as the weekend before. We did not get the freezing rain that was predicted. But areas to the north and east did. We got slush, rain, ice pellets and a bit of snow. The trunk show at the LYS was cancelled as the ladies who were going to put it on came from Ottawa and it was just too dangerous for them to try to get to Cobourg. I ended up in the LYS with the owner for a period of time with no one coming in, so I showed her how to brioche. She always wanted to learn, but had had some bad experiences and was afraid to pick it up again. 15 minutes later, she said she had it. We only did the 2 colour rib, but I think her confidence is up now. The roof developed a leak while we were there. One of her shawls hanging on the wall got wet and there was a dribble that rolled down the wall behind her wool and into an electrical socket. She called the owner of the building, who kept saying that he had spent $900 on fixing the roof. He reluctantly agreed to send someone in on Sunday.
Toronto has a confirmed case of a person with coronavirus. This the person that was sent by ambulance to the Oshawa hospital last week. The paramedics have put in a complaint that they were not notified that he might have coronavirus. The man is currently under isolation in a Toronto hospital, and the authorities are trying to track down all the people who were on the flight with him because apparently he was contagious for 14 days before symptoms actually appear. And now I hear that other countries are bringing their people back from Wuhan, so I expect this is going to expand.
On the knitting front, I'm on my last section of my Cozy Eve shalt and I'm binding off my Shifty using the Elizabeth Zimmerman sewn bind off, which is not difficult, just tedious over this many stitches.


----------



## nitz8catz

Sorry, I wrote a book. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. You have a nice window cleaner. I can relate to not reaching the kitchen window. I have to sit in the sink to reach mine.
> You walk girl, that is an order. ????‍♀ You know you will feel better if you do.


Our windows tilt in for cleaning, but require two people because of the weight of them. We usually clean the windows on the first nice warm spring day that we can have the windows open.
I never thought of sitting in the sink to reach the kitchen window. I usually stand on the two step step-ladder.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to hear he is much better today. Perhaps continue to give him a bit of special attention as he recovers.????‍⚕????????????????
> I just did my online grocery order. It is amazing to me that each week I have a large order of necessities. Yes, yarn, printer ink, and socks are grocery necessities.


 :sm01: I like your grocery necessities.


----------



## jinx

Morning. That virus is frightening to everyone. We do not know where or when we will be standing next to a person who has been infected with the disease. Harold has a doctors appointment today at a hospital. That is the worse place to go when one is trying to avoid germs.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It is supposed to be cloudy today without wind. This last weekend was not as bad as the weekend before. We did not get the freezing rain that was predicted. But areas to the north and east did. We got slush, rain, ice pellets and a bit of snow. The trunk show at the LYS was cancelled as the ladies who were going to put it on came from Ottawa and it was just too dangerous for them to try to get to Cobourg. I ended up in the LYS with the owner for a period of time with no one coming in, so I showed her how to brioche. She always wanted to learn, but had had some bad experiences and was afraid to pick it up again. 15 minutes later, she said she had it. We only did the 2 colour rib, but I think her confidence is up now. The roof developed a leak while we were there. One of her shawls hanging on the wall got wet and there was a dribble that rolled down the wall behind her wool and into an electrical socket. She called the owner of the building, who kept saying that he had spent $900 on fixing the roof. He reluctantly agreed to send someone in on Sunday.
> Toronto has a confirmed case of a person with coronavirus. This the person that was sent by ambulance to the Oshawa hospital last week. The paramedics have put in a complaint that they were not notified that he might have coronavirus. The man is currently under isolation in a Toronto hospital, and the authorities are trying to track down all the people who were on the flight with him because apparently he was contagious for 14 days before symptoms actually appear. And now I hear that other countries are bringing their people back from Wuhan, so I expect this is going to expand.
> On the knitting front, I'm on my last section of my Cozy Eve shalt and I'm binding off my Shifty using the Elizabeth Zimmerman sewn bind off, which is not difficult, just tedious over this many stitches.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and damp London. Like Jacky, we had a lot of rain in the night but it's starting to dry up now. The window cleaner has been so all is clean and sparkly now, even the inside of my kitchen window which he kindly cleaned for me as I can't reach it!!
> 
> Absolutely nothing planned for today, although I am going to try and make myself get out for a walk, spent too long in the chair knitting over the weekend!! Have a good one everybody, catch you all later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


I don't walk enough on the weekend, but my watch tells me I walk an average of 6000 steps every weekday (Most of that is walking to the bathroom, or walking back and forth to the parking garage, but that counts!) So I guess work it good for me????
I hope you have a pleasant walk.


----------



## jinx

My window tips in also. The sink is in a corner so it is tricky to reach it, tilt it, hold it, and wash it while sitting in the sink.



nitz8catz said:


> Our windows tilt in for cleaning, but require two people because of the weight of them. We usually clean the windows on the first nice warm spring day that we can have the windows open.
> I never thought of sitting in the sink to reach the kitchen window. I usually stand on the two step step-ladder.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what's promising to be a nice sunny day in Norfolk. Had a lot of rain yesterday afternoon and evening but dry at the moment. DH says he's a lot better today so we are off shopping, really need to stock up. Only 4 more rows of my shawl to do and BO but they are very long rows. Have a good day even though it's Monday. xx


Enjoy your sunshine. I'm glad that you don't have to hobble back and forth to the corner store.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning. That virus is frightening to everyone. We do not know where or when we will be standing next to a person who has been infected with the disease. Harold has a doctors appointment today at a hospital. That is the worse place to go when one is trying to avoid germs.


It is very scary. I wonder if they will come out with any protective nose swabs. Etc. I think I'd invest in some masks and wash my hands constantly if I was to be in greater exposure. There are a couple of cases locally and they tried to hide at which hospital, but FB posters told all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The Rough Fell looks like a very interesting fleece, would come from that breed! I think I would be extremely excited, if I was able to aquire one of those, but I don't think that would be possible! One type of fleece I am able to access, is, I think know as fen, I think they are Swedish, or possibly Swiss, and the raw fleece feels wonderful, and spins beautifully. I only have a small amount of this fleece, so I will be making something quite um que, simply to highlight the Yarn, and not necessarily the item made! ???????????? xoxoxo


We seem to have a lot of merino here. I'd like to have a little more variety.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> One might keep you quiet for a while. xx


Nice looking sheep.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Little ted getting more attention. When hes in his ball running in and out of the kitchen he comed to sue when she shouts for him. Its unbeleivable but true.


That is a cute face. I'd be afraid of not seeing his ball and sending it rolling.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, one repeat is as far as I got today but I spent ages 'Junealising' the pattern!! I think I have a handle on it now and the rest should be easier - maybe!! And I've just spotted a mistake!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm26: xxxx


Looking good and good for you for fixing the mistake.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's dry and 46F here at the moment but we're expecting more rain this afternoon. Not much planned today other than out for a few items from the grocery store. Going with Flo today. I hope you all have a good one. xxxooo


Have a nice day despite the rain.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Tanks jinx, I have lists everywhere at the moment but I am finding that if I think of something, I have to act on it immediately and grab it/pack it/check it or it's gone from my head before I have a chance to write it down!!! I'm getting there!! xxxx


I'm sure you'll have all the necessities and, if you miss something, I'm sure your family can help you find what you need once you are there.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure it's very sad and the gloomy weather doesn't help. We're into our second week in IL watching DGS while DD is on a business trip to a India. We spent 3.5 hours in the gym yesterday watching DGS at basketball. They won the first two games and lost the third by one point. They play again today and then another tournament next week. He was so apprehensive at being put up a year to the sixth grader team. Size wise, he's taller than most of them, but the game/play knowledge and aggressiveness are so much more advanced. Some of the other teams have giants who outweigh most other kids by 40 pounds. He's about 3 months into it now and is a starter. He's gained so much confidence and play coordination in a very short period of time. Coach says he's very teachable, a team leader, but too nice! Example: DGS asked coach if another kid could start the last half of the last game because this kid had worked so hard during practices and had done well in the games. Coach followed his advice and the kid got his first three-pointer! DGS made that kids' day! Busting with pride here. This is the first year where fouls are aggressively called and my heart skipped a beat the first time DGS took the charge and landed on his butt. Speaking of butts, mine was numb after so many hours on the gym bleachers. I need to take a cushion today. Climbing up and down them was so much easier when it was our kids on the court.


It's great that you get to spend time with the gks, even if you get a numb bum. A cushion should help. It sounds like you DGS makes up for lack of height with plenty of heart.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. You have a nice window cleaner. I can relate to not reaching the kitchen window. I have to sit in the sink to reach mine.
> You walk girl, that is an order. ????‍♀ You know you will feel better if you do.


I am always frightened that if I stand on the work top/counter around the sink, it will all break!!! Liked your sweatshirt info on the forum!! 5 more minutes on here and I'm walking!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little gloomy little corner of the world. I was hoping for sunshine today after having snow every day for the past week. However more snow today and no sunshine for the next 8 days. I am thankful again for our small family. Thursday oldest grandson shoveled our snow, Friday our youngest grandson shoveled our snow, Saturday our daughter shoveled snow and yesterday our son plowed our snow while his son shoveled. Feel so sad that Mr. Wonderful is not able to get out and play in the snow with them. Sad as I see him watching from the windows and know he wishes he was able to do the things he was able to do last year.


It's great that you have a wonderful family to help you. We used our franken-blower on the last snow because it was so fluffy and the blower can do that. Now the snow is heavy and wet and the blower can't move that, so it was all hands on deck to manually shovel.
It sounds like your DH needs something to tinker on. Any small appliances that he can take apart?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping things brighten up for you today in more ways than one. A shopping cart sounds like a good idea. It would even come in handy once your knee is fixed and you are walking without crutches. Hoping he feels better soon to bring relief you both of you.


I have a fold up shopping cart that folds into a little packet with the wheels inside. I've used it when I've shopped in Toronto. It even has a strap that I can put over my shoulder in case I need to pull it up stairs.
Like this
https://www.amazon.ca/Reusable-Shopping-Grocery-Folding-Trolley/dp/B077YWKK31/ref=sr_1_8?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0fjB-9Oj5wIVjZOzCh0ppAHMEAAYASAAEgJgAPD_BwE&hvadid=267125036352&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9000746&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=11269710687071624017&hvtargid=kwd-303209715245&hydadcr=24586_10283604&keywords=foldable+shopping+basket&qid=1580123836&sr=8-8
(Good grief, that's a long link)


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is a KAL from Cascade Yarns, 25 squares in all, you get one every couple of weeks of you sign up for their newsletter!


Haven't seen that one. That will give you a lot of variety.


----------



## jinx

Whatever you forget do not forget medication. When we were leaving on vacation Harold put the meds in the truck before he packed anything else. That night we searched high and low and could not find where he put the meds for safe keeping. Early the next morning we headed home. He did not find the meds for several days. It was indeed in a safe place and we had not forgotten to take it with us.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm sure you'll have all the necessities and, if you miss something, I'm sure your family can help you find what you need once you are there.


----------



## jinx

It has been 9 minutes. You better be out walking!


London Girl said:


> I am always frightened that if I stand on the work top/counter around the sink, it will all break!!! Liked your sweatshirt info on the forum!! 5 more minutes on here and I'm walking!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I seem to have caught up with all of the UK ladies, but the ones from across the Pond don't seem to be around yet, so I am heading off to bed, after I have put more analgesia in my body, and possibly Mint's body also, after her playtime with Brin:- French Mastiff x Rhodesian Ridgeback; I think the flat of her back is halfway up my thigh; so that would make her about 2.5 ft high, at the flat of her back, and Mint is less than half her size, and usually goes into the Submissive position, when Brin comes to check her out. I think if she lifted her front feet, as dogs do, she would almost be eye to eye with me; and that might just be a little daunting.
> 
> The last time that happened to me, I think I was about 10, and it was a Black labrador, named Toby, he was our family dog at that time! I will try to get a photo of them together, so that my discription might be easier to understand! Sometimes I use too many words, and other times (I have been told) I don't use enough words! ????????????????
> 
> Anyway, I am going to bed now, perhaps to sleep, but more likely to be back out here, to read until I can sleep, my head feels like it is still spinning, too much of the time, and when that is happening, it is very difficult to walk a straight line. So I still need to be careful and make sure there is a wall, or something to steady myself on, so that I don't and up on the floor! Oh well, I only have a few more days, until I see the Physio, who performs that manouver, that some of you have mentioned.???????????????????????? xoxoxo


At one time, when my sister lived with us for a while, her long-haired Malamute lived with us too. This dog was almost 200 lbs, and looked like a happy hairy bear with a face mask. We had a little bearded collie/terrier mix named Shaggy at the time, who barely came up to my knee.. Shaggy was a fraction of the size, but they got along fine. I do remember one time that Shaggy got under She-Ra's skin and she carefully picked Shaggy up in her mouth walked her out to the driveway and spit her out. Shaggy was annoyed and snapped at her, but that was it. They still were friends after that.
I hope your physio appointment will give you some relief.


----------



## jinx

That is a fantastic shopping trolley. I would need one that I could heavily lean on. Cannot go in a store without a sturdy cart to lean on. 
Others talk about making tiny links. I do not know how they do it. I have posted links that long and I have also not posted links because they were so long. I am glad you posted this one.


nitz8catz said:


> I have a fold up shopping cart that folds into a little packet with the wheels inside. I've used it when I've shopped in Toronto. It even has a strap that I can put over my shoulder in case I need to pull it up stairs.
> Like this
> https://www.amazon.ca/Reusable-Shopping-Grocery-Folding-Trolley/dp/B077YWKK31/ref=sr_1_8?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0fjB-9Oj5wIVjZOzCh0ppAHMEAAYASAAEgJgAPD_BwE&hvadid=267125036352&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9000746&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=11269710687071624017&hvtargid=kwd-303209715245&hydadcr=24586_10283604&keywords=foldable+shopping+basket&qid=1580123836&sr=8-8
> (Good grief, that's a long link)


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, you aren't too late, it is still the 26th, and I am still very much awake! I have youngest DD home for the weekend, and unfortunately she has an irritable throat, so she has spent most of her nights coughing, so I think she might be feeling a bit more tired than she usually does! Poor girl! ???????? xoxoxo


I hope your youngest DD feels better soon and doesn't pass the cough to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My window tips in also. The sink is in a corner so it is tricky to reach it, tilt it, hold it, and wash it while sitting in the sink.


I can picture that, and I wouldn't want to try it.


----------



## jinx

Our snow has been wet and heavy. Needed the tractor and truck plow to move it. Hard work for those that had to shovel it.
When Mr. Wonderful looks bored I threaten to make him knit. He finds something to do pdq.



nitz8catz said:


> It's great that you have a wonderful family to help you. We used our franken-blower on the last snow because it was so fluffy and the blower can do that. Now the snow is heavy and wet and the blower can't move that, so it was all hands on deck to manually shovel.
> It sounds like your DH needs something to tinker on. Any small appliances that he can take apart?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. That virus is frightening to everyone. We do not know where or when we will be standing next to a person who has been infected with the disease. Harold has a doctors appointment today at a hospital. That is the worse place to go when one is trying to avoid germs.


Our Cobourg hospital it like that. The emergency department is also the walk-in clinic for the entire town. So people with open wounds are sitting next to someone who is coughing their head off. Not a good situation.
I hope Harold can find a seat away from everyone else while he is waiting at the hospital.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Our snow has been wet and heavy. Needed the tractor and truck plow to move it. Hard work for those that had to shovel it.
> When Mr. Wonderful looks bored I threaten to make him knit. He finds something to do pdq.


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
It would keep him busy.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get ready to go.
Everyone have a great Monday.


----------



## jinx

Do not tell Flo that I do it. She insists I not use step stools or climb up on counters. She is right, but I am extremely careful and always have Harold standing by to add support. She does all those chores for me when she visits. Grandson #2 just dusted all the ceiling lights and fans last week. They are more of a problem for me than that window. He is so tall he can easily reach up and do a complete job. I use to be able to reach them, but it seems the ceilings have gotten taller. ????????


nitz8catz said:


> I can picture that, and I wouldn't want to try it.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It has been 9 minutes. You better be out walking!


Yep, I was!! Was out 40 minutes walking PD fast!!! Can I have a rest now please?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a fold up shopping cart that folds into a little packet with the wheels inside. I've used it when I've shopped in Toronto. It even has a strap that I can put over my shoulder in case I need to pull it up stairs.
> Like this
> https://www.amazon.ca/Reusable-Shopping-Grocery-Folding-Trolley/dp/B077YWKK31/ref=sr_1_8?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0fjB-9Oj5wIVjZOzCh0ppAHMEAAYASAAEgJgAPD_BwE&hvadid=267125036352&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9000746&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=11269710687071624017&hvtargid=kwd-303209715245&hydadcr=24586_10283604&keywords=foldable+shopping+basket&qid=1580123836&sr=8-8
> (Good grief, that's a long link)


Cool, not too expensive, either!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Whatever you forget do not forget medication. When we were leaving on vacation Harold put the meds in the truck before he packed anything else. That night we searched high and low and could not find where he put the meds for safe keeping. Early the next morning we headed home. He did not find the meds for several days. It was indeed in a safe place and we had not forgotten to take it with us.


Already in my carry-on but please keep the suggestions coming!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

This is the scrap blanket for woollies for the world! It seems to have survived the washing machine!!


----------



## jinx

At Ease! You have filled your walking quota for today.



London Girl said:


> Yep, I was!! Was out 40 minutes walking PD fast!!! Can I have a rest now please?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

That is a fun blanket. I know my grands would love it.
Just wondering how does medical payment work when you travel out the country? A friend was on a church mission over seas. The bus crashed and broke her back. She did not have travel insurance as she did not know hers did not cover out of the country. I know you have NHS, does it cover when out of the country?



London Girl said:


> This is the scrap blanket for woollies for the world! It seems to have survived the washing machine!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> At Ease! You have filled your walking quota for today.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That is a fun blanket. I know my grands would love it.
> Just wondering how does medical payment work when you travel out the country? A friend was on a church mission over seas. The bus crashed and broke her back. She did not have travel insurance as she did not know hers did not cover out of the country. I know you have NHS, does it cover when out of the country?


Not really, the EU is supposed to provide reciprocal treatment in member countries but after Brexit on 31st Jan, I don't know what will happen. As for the rest of the world, I think it's all down to travel insurance. I have taken out travel insurance!!


----------



## London Girl

Whether you've ever been to Sydney or not, I hope you will like this speeded up video of a day in the life of the harbour. It's 16 minutes long but easy to fast forward. Enjoy!! xxxx

https://webcamsydney.com/sydney-harbour-a-symphony-of-delight/


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to hear he is much better today. Perhaps continue to give him a bit of special attention as he recovers.????‍⚕????????????????
> I just did my online grocery order. It is amazing to me that each week I have a large order of necessities. Yes, yarn, printer ink, and socks are grocery necessities.


Morning. Love your additions to your list. Think he's just about back to his normal :sm16: He's had enough nursing so will now concentrate on me. See the eye surgeon on Wednesday and hopefully will get a good report from him. All shopping put away and dinner done. Easy today, ham, egg and baby potatoes., now going to settle down with my knitting. Have a good day. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Love your additions to your list. Think he's just about back to his normal :sm16: He's had enough nursing so will now concentrate on me. See the eye surgeon on Wednesday and hopefully will get a good report from him. All shopping put away and dinner done. Easy today, ham, egg and baby potatoes., now going to settle down with my knitting. Have a good day. xx


Hope you have a very quiet day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Nice looking sheep.


Thanks, she was mine. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That is a fun blanket. I know my grands would love it.
> Just wondering how does medical payment work when you travel out the country? A friend was on a church mission over seas. The bus crashed and broke her back. She did not have travel insurance as she did not know hers did not cover out of the country. I know you have NHS, does it cover when out of the country?


We take out insurance when we go abroad that covers most things. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what's promising to be a nice sunny day in Norfolk. Had a lot of rain yesterday afternoon and evening but dry at the moment. DH says he's a lot better today so we are off shopping, really need to stock up. Only 4 more rows of my shawl to do and BO but they are very long rows. Have a good day even though it's Monday. xx


Glad your DH is feeling better. Hope the shopping goes well. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Interesting. Just a reminder to get insurance, but you were 1 step ahead of me.



London Girl said:


> Not really, the EU is supposed to provide reciprocal treatment in member countries but after Brexit on 31st Jan, I don't know what will happen. As for the rest of the world, I think it's all down to travel insurance. I have taken out travel insurance!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and damp London. Like Jacky, we had a lot of rain in the night but it's starting to dry up now. The window cleaner has been so all is clean and sparkly now, even the inside of my kitchen window which he kindly cleaned for me as I can't reach it!!
> 
> Absolutely nothing planned for today, although I am going to try and make myself get out for a walk, spent too long in the chair knitting over the weekend!! Have a good one everybody, catch you all later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


Good morning from a dry (at the moment) Pacific Northwest. Like you and Jacky, we had a lot of rain in the night, too. Glad the windows are all clean now! I've laundry to do this morning and I think that's about it. Enjoy your walk. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Glad he is doing so well. Hoping you are SEEING improvement with your vision. Hoping the doctor has nothing but good news for you.
I am not having a good day. As you said it is Monday. ????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Love your additions to your list. Think he's just about back to his normal :sm16: He's had enough nursing so will now concentrate on me. See the eye surgeon on Wednesday and hopefully will get a good report from him. All shopping put away and dinner done. Easy today, ham, egg and baby potatoes., now going to settle down with my knitting. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is the scrap blanket for woollies for the world! It seems to have survived the washing machine!!


It looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Glad he is doing so well. Hoping you are SEEING improvement with your vision. Hoping the doctor has nothing but good news for you.
> I am not having a good day. As you said it is Monday. ????????


Sorry to hear that. I hope your day improves. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've got 100% battery in my iPad so I'm "cooking on gas". I didn't go to s and b. Margaret wasn't going because the baby was coming over. I just thought I'd have an afternoon in. And I enjoyed it, doing some sudokus. Tidying kitchen and doing laundry. 

Then....Margaret rang to say that their son, wife and baby was here did I want to see her. Well I was straight down there. She is so peaceful and small. Her photographs don't do her justice. She's adorable. They make a lovely little family. Margaret is still beaming. 

I've not heard from anyone up Stephens. Sue was going to see if she could have different hours. She's been advised by someone to try work a different way. They said what I've always said, that if she didn't love her job she wouldn't be there now. They said most people would have given it up by now and they aren't as poorly as she is. So this could be the turning point. She wants to try it and then she knows she's given it her best shot. She doesn't need a dr and good doers to tell her this. I've told her for a few years now, and I can see her gradually muscle wasting.

I feel quite in a better mood since I've done some tidying up. I get to a stage where it gets on my nerves then I go mad and tidy round. Donna should be here on Wednesday, lord help us! Well.. That's it for today sorry if some of my sisters are a bit down or not too well tonight. But..I love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well, one repeat is as far as I got today but I spent ages 'Junealising' the pattern!! I think I have a handle on it now and the rest should be easier - maybe!! And I've just spotted a mistake!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm26: xxxx


Yes, sorry June. You know it will have to come out. It would drive you nuts. Otherwise it's beautifully knit. Sorry, I just have to tell you the truth. I always have and always will. Love you


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Going to stay with my friend. She has s massive house and sheep. X


In that order? R the sheep in the house? ????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> One might keep you quiet for a while. xx


AWWW. keep them hidden from Josephine and Lin.haha


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, I wrote a book. :sm17:


Well, I for one just love your books, keep them coming girl.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> That is a cute face. I'd be afraid of not seeing his ball and sending it rolling.


That was actually done once with daisy , little teds predecessor. He got behind a door and someone walked in. I think it was sue, not too sure, and sent her on the spin of her life! We were mortified. Poor daisy got taken out of her ball and loved. She seemed a bit off balance but alas well that ends well. ????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Interesting. Just a reminder to get insurance, but you were 1 step ahead of me.


Well, if something dreadful happened to me, I believe it can cost around £1,000,000 to ship a patient home and that would be darned hard to find!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Yes, sorry June. You know it will have to come out. It would drive you nuts. Otherwise it's beautifully knit. Sorry, I just have to tell you the truth. I always have and always will. Love you


It's ok Susan, I managed to fix it without pulling it out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I'd almost finished the second repeat of my square when I got the urge to go and make a patchwork quilted bag for my DIL from some of the patchwork squares I did a while back. Not sure when I'll finish it but I'm 3/4 there, picture when it's done, of course!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Glad your DH is feeling better. Hope the shopping goes well. xxxooo


Well it went and now we're all stocked up again and have finished my shawl so looking round for something to do this evening. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Glad he is doing so well. Hoping you are SEEING improvement with your vision. Hoping the doctor has nothing but good news for you.
> I am not having a good day. As you said it is Monday. ????????


Hope your day improves for you. xx


----------



## jinx

I gave up trying to be productive today. I could not take talking to one more idiot on the phone. Where do they find all these stupid people?
So I am relaxing and knitting a hat, nothing complicated. When I get to the top to start decreasing I find I have an extra stitch. Hmm, I cannot see where I picked it up. Looked and looked and decided having an extra stitch was better than missing a stitch. I hate to leave an error in a project, but I cannot find the error. So I pick it up to finish it off when I see a split yarn in the 3rd row of ribbing. Agh If I drop back it will show. I did something in this project that I have not done in over 30 years. I cut that darn ply of yarn and dare anyone to tell me where my mistakes are. 
Harold is off to see the specialist again. I love that we can call and that doctor will see him. He has had a rough weekend. Hoping the doctor has some tricks up his sleeve that will help Mr. Wonderful feel better. Maybe that is part of the reason I am having a bad day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I gave up trying to be productive today. I could not take talking to one more idiot on the phone. Where do they find all these stupid people?
> So I am relaxing and knitting a hat, nothing complicated. When I get to the top to start decreasing I find I have an extra stitch. Hmm, I cannot see where I picked it up. Looked and looked and decided having an extra stitch was better than missing a stitch. I hate to leave an error in a project, but I cannot find the error. So I pick it up to finish it off when I see a split yarn in the 3rd row of ribbing. Agh If I drop back it will show. I did something in this project that I have not done in over 30 years. I cut that darn ply of yarn and dare anyone to tell me where my mistakes are.
> Harold is off to see the specialist again. I love that we can call and that doctor will see him. He has had a rough weekend. Hoping the doctor has some tricks up his sleeve that will help Mr. Wonderful feel better. Maybe that is part of the reason I am having a bad day.


Not the best of Mondays, but you've stopped talking to the idiots, sorted your yarn problem and hopefully the specialist can sort out Mr. Wonderful fairly easily, it might end up better than you expected. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it went and now we're all stocked up again and have finished my shawl so looking round for something to do this evening. xx


That's good. You'll find something. Just stay out of trouble. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not the best of Mondays, but you've stopped talking to the idiots, sorted your yarn problem and hopefully the specialist can sort out Mr. Wonderful fairly easily, it might end up better than you expected. xx


Ditto from me, jinx. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I gave up trying to be productive today. I could not take talking to one more idiot on the phone. Where do they find all these stupid people?
> So I am relaxing and knitting a hat, nothing complicated. When I get to the top to start decreasing I find I have an extra stitch. Hmm, I cannot see where I picked it up. Looked and looked and decided having an extra stitch was better than missing a stitch. I hate to leave an error in a project, but I cannot find the error. So I pick it up to finish it off when I see a split yarn in the 3rd row of ribbing. Agh If I drop back it will show. I did something in this project that I have not done in over 30 years. I cut that darn ply of yarn and dare anyone to tell me where my mistakes are.
> Harold is off to see the specialist again. I love that we can call and that doctor will see him. He has had a rough weekend. Hoping the doctor has some tricks up his sleeve that will help Mr. Wonderful feel better. Maybe that is part of the reason I am having a bad day.


I'm sure it is, of course you are feeling the stress for Mr W and that is going to affect what you do. I hope all goes well and some help can be found xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That's good. You'll find something. Just stay out of trouble. :sm02: xxxooo


Two things. Why? And chance would be a fine thing. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Two things. Why? And chance would be a fine thing. xx :sm23:


Well, I take that back. Trouble could be lots of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Well, I take that back. Trouble could be lots of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


The way things are now, how do I get in trouble please? xx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> The way things are now, how do I get in trouble please? xx :sm15:


I'm sorry. :sm15: :sm15: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening to you all. I'm very late tonight. I've had a different sort of day today. This morning I decided that I would go to Stephens this afternoon, but I would go to costa by myself on the way and get a cold latte and a cheese and ham toast i.e. I've decided that when I go on a Saturday then I'm going to treat myself to lunch on the way.
> 
> Then we went to pets at home for some food and a hamster ball. They didn't have a ball and I left the mealworms because they were much cheaper in B & M. So we all went off to B & M. But not before they bought 3 fish and a shrimp We decided to have steak or gammon for supper so Stephen got them from Aldi. I'm well impressed. It's not where I shop but it was absolutely gorgeous. I've taken a photo and I hope I've got it on line to you.
> 
> So all in all I've had a pleasant day. I'm in bed now at 8.30pm and that's late for me. It's nice having company sometimes. That's all the news I've got, my kitchen is still a tip, so I closed the door on it and came out here. Love yawl. Xxx


First thing I click on is your tasty plate and cheery message. Meal looks delish and your events sound splendid. Bully for closing the door and taking 'me time'.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -3'C (27'F). There's a storm coming in tonight. Starting as rain, turning to ice pellets and freezing rain, then snow. There is a trunk show at my LYS, but that is the only thing I have on the schedule. I should get the oil changed in my car but I don't have an appointment, so not happening this weekend.
> I have been stewing all week and it has been giving me a headache and upsetting my stomach. The dentist that I saw last weekend wanted to pull all my loose teeth. I wouldn't let him because I don't believe in pulling perfectly good teeth that aren't giving me any problems. He said he would just knock them out when I came in for my next cleaning. Now, I don't want him to touch my teeth. If I lose a tooth while he is cleaning my teeth, I'll never know if it is an accident, or if he helped it. So I've decided to cancel my appointment and try to go to the other dentist in town. Hopefully, the other dentist is still taking new patients.
> I decided this just before going to Knit Night and I felt much better.
> Knit Night was loud, crowded and lovely. I found out that my Shifty wasn't quite done. I was short by 14 rows, LONG rows. But they are done now and I've started into the ribbing. I will have this done by tomorrow.


Very lovely pattern and colors.


----------



## jollypolly

Hi. Just a short time because son has to get to a fasting blood test in the morning and I've pet duty tonight. So I'm reading but not commenting tho I'd like to. You all have so much happening. I've bailed on my difficult baby afghan pattern. I'd have to do almost a hundred awfully hard hearts. I do want to do it but not when I need the piece for a gift I think march or may. I haven't much me-time lately. So I found a heart that's only eyelets and broke them up with an easy pattern to avoid cables. Still taking long because I made the pattern and don't know if I know my RS from my WS. Called to see if I can get the free oil change as promised...I can... but they say I'm not getting the window covers free as promised. Claim it's not part of the deal tho they said it was. Cheats. I should have gotten it in writing rather than an oral promise. I'm too trusting at times. I went to library to get another of my favorite mystery series and they have taken them from the shelf due to being old...the books not me. I asked if they are still there I'd buy them. Used books are $1. She's looking into it. They had one so I've that to read.. I got a knitting book that looks nice and a couple of tole painting books on the sale shelf. Also a colorful one about Obama's campaign which looks interesting. So sad about Kobe Bryan, his daughter and the others in the crash. I wonder why they don't have parachutes but maybe they hit the hill in the fog and had no time to use parachutes. Well now I have to let the dog out and do pet chores. Last night I watched the old female get off the sofa and walk under the younger males tail as she headed to the kitchen. She did the same thing the other night. She's a pip.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, not stuck my head out yet to feel the temperature but they said it would get colder. Not sure what's on the agenda today, I know what should be on it, ironing, housework etc. but expect it will be knitting. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, one repeat is as far as I got today but I spent ages 'Junealising' the pattern!! I think I have a handle on it now and the rest should be easier - maybe!! And I've just spotted a mistake!! xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, that's a bit complicated. xxxx


 June if the error is in the middle pattern, can you live with that very tiny Artistic addition? I had to enlarge the photo quite a bit, before I could even see it; so I don't think many others would see it, unless they got up, and personal with you!???????????? I wouldn't bother about it, unless you really want to change it! It still looks very good! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is what it is supposed to look like! Our Saxy can do this stuff with her hands tied behind her back!! ???? Xxxx


Well, I didn't see the mistake like that, cos I didn't realizeit looked like that! ???????????? It is great that you were able to fix it tho', you too might be able to knit it like Saxy; one day! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Ah, I wasn't paying attention to what I was doing, and double posted!???????????? ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, it will be a while yet but the idea is that Jake can take it to uni and that won't be for another 3 years!! xxxx


You will reach that Deadline easily! Have fun with it! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what's promising to be a nice sunny day in Norfolk. Had a lot of rain yesterday afternoon and evening but dry at the moment. DH says he's a lot better today so we are off shopping, really need to stock up. Only 4 more rows of my shawl to do and BO but they are very long rows. Have a good day even though it's Monday. xx





London Girl said:


> Glad to hear DH is feeling better and you won't have to carry the shopping home any more!! Well done on finishing your shawl, another one to add to the pile!! I finished a stash busting blanket for Woollies for the world last night, very colourful! Will give it a wash later and post a pic before I send it off with another batch of hats!!! xxxx


Yes, I agree with you June, it is great to hear that your DH is feeling better Jacki, I hope he continues to improve! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to hear he is much better today. Perhaps continue to give him a bit of special attention as he recovers.????‍⚕????????????????
> I just did my online grocery order. It is amazing to me that each week I have a large order of necessities. Yes, yarn, printer ink, and socks are grocery necessities.


Of course they are necessities Jinx, what on earth would you do if you ran out of your, and socks are definitely necessary, loving the Winter time! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Yes, I agree with you June, it is great to hear that your DH is feeling better Jacki, I hope he continues to improve! ???????? xoxoxo


Just about back to his normal just got to make sure he finishes his AB's now. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The way things are now, how do I get in trouble please? xx :sm15:


Where there's a will.......!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Hi. Just a short time because son has to get to a fasting blood test in the morning and I've pet duty tonight. So I'm reading but not commenting tho I'd like to. You all have so much happening. I've bailed on my difficult baby afghan pattern. I'd have to do almost a hundred awfully hard hearts. I do want to do it but not when I need the piece for a gift I think march or may. I haven't much me-time lately. So I found a heart that's only eyelets and broke them up with an easy pattern to avoid cables. Still taking long because I made the pattern and don't know if I know my RS from my WS. Called to see if I can get the free oil change as promised...I can... but they say I'm not getting the window covers free as promised. Claim it's not part of the deal tho they said it was. Cheats. I should have gotten it in writing rather than an oral promise. I'm too trusting at times. I went to library to get another of my favorite mystery series and they have taken them from the shelf due to being old...the books not me. I asked if they are still there I'd buy them. Used books are $1. She's looking into it. They had one so I've that to read.. I got a knitting book that looks nice and a couple of tole painting books on the sale shelf. Also a colorful one about Obama's campaign which looks interesting. So sad about Kobe Bryan, his daughter and the others in the crash. I wonder why they don't have parachutes but maybe they hit the hill in the fog and had no time to use parachutes. Well now I have to let the dog out and do pet chores. Last night I watched the old female get off the sofa and walk under the younger males tail as she headed to the kitchen. She did the same thing the other night. She's a pip.


Hi Polly, good to see you, keep on truckin'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, not stuck my head out yet to feel the temperature but they said it would get colder. Not sure what's on the agenda today, I know what should be on it, ironing, housework etc. but expect it will be knitting. Have a good day. xx


DH went out for a paper and said it was very cold so it must be very VERY cold for him to notice!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June if the error is in the middle pattern, can you live with that very tiny Artistic addition? I had to enlarge the photo quite a bit, before I could even see it; so I don't think many others would see it, unless they got up, and personal with you!???????????? I wouldn't bother about it, unless you really want to change it! It still looks very good! ???????? xoxoxo


I managed to fix it thanks Judi!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a chilly but bright London! Off to an earlier showing of the David Copperfield film shortly, the critics say it's very funny, I will let you know if I agree later!!

Have a good one everybody, especially those we seldom see, Chris, Binky, Linky, Saxy, Rebecca and Trish! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -1'C (30'F). There is freezing drizzle out there and some cars have already spun out.
Coronavirus in Toronto. The original person with it has tested positive twice now. Why does it take 10 days for the 2nd test? In the only federal lab that we have in Manitoba? His wife has already tested positive on the first test. The 19 people around him on the plane have tested negative except for 1 person, but it takes 14 days for the symptoms show, so the 18 people are in "self-isolation" at their homes. (?)
At work, they have brought in cots, food heating units and clean up sinks and portable showers in case our infection control nurses have to go into lockdown. Rather silly because they do not have a separate air handling unit on their floor, so they are not in complete lockdown, just isolated from other workers and their families.
This week has been quiet. Although there was one person from Desktop Support who was running around trying to find someone to fix a problem that I was already working on. I really think everyone forgets about my row of cubicles.
Yesterday at lunch, I watched TV and knit during lunch. I have the "chicken TV" app that allows me to watch my TV programs on any apple device and I had my iPad with me to work on my Cozy Eve shawl. That shawl is only a few rows from being done.
I'm going to need some new projects soon. I only have 100s in my queue. It shouldn't be a problem picking just one. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a chilly but bright London! Off to an earlier showing of the David Copperfield film shortly, the critics say it's very funny, I will let you know if I agree later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, especially those we seldom see, Chris, Binky, Linky, Saxy, Rebecca and Trish! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good morning. I hope you enjoy the film.
I'll add my good day wishes to your for our missing sisters.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I managed to fix it thanks Judi!! xxxx


Well done. It would have bugged you if you hadn't.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> DH went out for a paper and said it was very cold so it must be very VERY cold for him to notice!!! xxxx


It's going down to -9'C (16'F) tonight. Send him over here to experience cold. I know a place up north where he can ride a dog sled or skidoo. Very invigorating. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just about back to his normal just got to make sure he finishes his AB's now. xx


Great to hear that.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, not stuck my head out yet to feel the temperature but they said it would get colder. Not sure what's on the agenda today, I know what should be on it, ironing, housework etc. but expect it will be knitting. Have a good day. xx


Yea, I'd sit in your sun room in the sun, with your knitting and a blanket over your knees.
Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -1'C (30'F). There is freezing drizzle out there and some cars have already spun out.
> Coronavirus in Toronto. The original person with it has tested positive twice now. Why does it take 10 days for the 2nd test? In the only federal lab that we have in Manitoba? His wife has already tested positive on the first test. The 19 people around him on the plane have tested negative except for 1 person, but it takes 14 days for the symptoms show, so the 18 people are in "self-isolation" at their homes. (?)
> At work, they have brought in cots, food heating units and clean up sinks and portable showers in case our infection control nurses have to go into lockdown. Rather silly because they do not have a separate air handling unit on their floor, so they are not in complete lockdown, just isolated from other workers and their families.
> This week has been quiet. Although there was one person from Desktop Support who was running around trying to find someone to fix a problem that I was already working on. I really think everyone forgets about my row of cubicles.
> Yesterday at lunch, I watched TV and knit during lunch. I have the "chicken TV" app that allows me to watch my TV programs on any apple device and I had my iPad with me to work on my Cozy Eve shawl. That shawl is only a few rows from being done.
> I'm going to need some new projects soon. I only have 100s in my queue. It shouldn't be a problem picking just one. :sm01:


Good to know you have some precautions against the infection at your work, hope you never need them!! Nice that you can shut off completely from work during your lunch, that's how it should be!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's going down to -9'C (16'F) tonight. Send him over here to experience cold. I know a place up north where he can ride a dog sled or skidoo. Very invigorating. :sm17:


That would surely be a sight to see!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Hi. Just a short time because son has to get to a fasting blood test in the morning and I've pet duty tonight. So I'm reading but not commenting tho I'd like to. You all have so much happening. I've bailed on my difficult baby afghan pattern. I'd have to do almost a hundred awfully hard hearts. I do want to do it but not when I need the piece for a gift I think march or may. I haven't much me-time lately. So I found a heart that's only eyelets and broke them up with an easy pattern to avoid cables. Still taking long because I made the pattern and don't know if I know my RS from my WS. Called to see if I can get the free oil change as promised...I can... but they say I'm not getting the window covers free as promised. Claim it's not part of the deal tho they said it was. Cheats. I should have gotten it in writing rather than an oral promise. I'm too trusting at times. I went to library to get another of my favorite mystery series and they have taken them from the shelf due to being old...the books not me. I asked if they are still there I'd buy them. Used books are $1. She's looking into it. They had one so I've that to read.. I got a knitting book that looks nice and a couple of tole painting books on the sale shelf. Also a colorful one about Obama's campaign which looks interesting. So sad about Kobe Bryan, his daughter and the others in the crash. I wonder why they don't have parachutes but maybe they hit the hill in the fog and had no time to use parachutes. Well now I have to let the dog out and do pet chores. Last night I watched the old female get off the sofa and walk under the younger males tail as she headed to the kitchen. She did the same thing the other night. She's a pip.


Great way to modify the pattern. 
I only have about an hour each night to knit, unless I can squeeze in some time at lunch, so I tend to pick patterns that have easy rib or garter sections so I can motor along on those.
I always put a stitch marker on the RS. Would that help?
You have to get everything in writing these days, especially with car people. I have to go up to Peterborough on yet another snowy weekend to get my free oil change. Even though I have a dealership basically behind my house. The next oil change also includes brake work (which my car tells me I need. My brakes are noisy) So I want to get that free.
There is a book store in Port Hope that only sells old books. People bring in their old books and the store buys them and resells to anyone who is interested.
It sounds like Kobe's helicopter hit that hill at full speed. They must have been flying on instruments if they were in thick fog, so I'm wondering why the instruments didn't tell them that they were too low. All the basketball games here have a 26 second timeout in honour of Kobe Bryant before they begin.


----------



## London Girl

I've just stepped out into the garden and turned my ankle very painfully. It seems the window cleaner moved our thick rubber outside mat to position his ladder and didn't put it back and I stepped on the edge and went right over. I'm upright again now, have frozen peas on my ankle and hope to be able to limp to the bus stop shortly!! xxxx :sm13: :sm06: :sm22:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, I wrote a book. :sm17:


Books are good, if it is interesting reading, andyours always seem interesting, so no problem there. I hope you have a good day, today!
I start back at Craft tomorrow, but won't be taking Miss 11's jacket with me, because it is getting a bit too bulky to knit it anywhere else, except at home, so I will be starting a new project tomorrow; but I am not sure if I will be knitting, or doing a diamond picture on a notebook! Then again, I might just do both! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Very lovely pattern and colors.


Thank you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> DH went out for a paper and said it was very cold so it must be very VERY cold for him to notice!!! xxxx


Yes just stuck my nose out and the wind is freezing and the sun has gone, oh well it was good while it lasted. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I gave up trying to be productive today. I could not take talking to one more idiot on the phone. Where do they find all these stupid people?
> So I am relaxing and knitting a hat, nothing complicated. When I get to the top to start decreasing I find I have an extra stitch. Hmm, I cannot see where I picked it up. Looked and looked and decided having an extra stitch was better than missing a stitch. I hate to leave an error in a project, but I cannot find the error. So I pick it up to finish it off when I see a split yarn in the 3rd row of ribbing. Agh If I drop back it will show. I did something in this project that I have not done in over 30 years. I cut that darn ply of yarn and dare anyone to tell me where my mistakes are.
> Harold is off to see the specialist again. I love that we can call and that doctor will see him. He has had a rough weekend. Hoping the doctor has some tricks up his sleeve that will help Mr. Wonderful feel better. Maybe that is part of the reason I am having a bad day.


Worse is an idiot with such a thick accent that you can't understand a word that they say on the phone. I'm pretty good with accents, but I swear I've had a couple that I don't think said one word of English.
Cheat and knit two together. Problem solved :sm01: Can't help with the split yarn. I've had a few of them and I'm afraid that the yarn with let loose, so I've fixed them with a crochet hook.
I hope your good doctor can help Mr Wonderful get back to his old self.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'd almost finished the second repeat of my square when I got the urge to go and make a patchwork quilted bag for my DIL from some of the patchwork squares I did a while back. Not sure when I'll finish it but I'm 3/4 there, picture when it's done, of course!!! xxxx


I hope it goes quickly so you can take it with you.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> That was actually done once with daisy , little teds predecessor. He got behind a door and someone walked in. I think it was sue, not too sure, and sent her on the spin of her life! We were mortified. Poor daisy got taken out of her ball and loved. She seemed a bit off balance but alas well that ends well. ????


Ooo poor Daisy. I hope Little Ted doesn't go for the same spin.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -1'C (30'F). There is freezing drizzle out there and some cars have already spun out.
> Coronavirus in Toronto. The original person with it has tested positive twice now. Why does it take 10 days for the 2nd test? In the only federal lab that we have in Manitoba? His wife has already tested positive on the first test. The 19 people around him on the plane have tested negative except for 1 person, but it takes 14 days for the symptoms show, so the 18 people are in "self-isolation" at their homes. (?)
> At work, they have brought in cots, food heating units and clean up sinks and portable showers in case our infection control nurses have to go into lockdown. Rather silly because they do not have a separate air handling unit on their floor, so they are not in complete lockdown, just isolated from other workers and their families.
> This week has been quiet. Although there was one person from Desktop Support who was running around trying to find someone to fix a problem that I was already working on. I really think everyone forgets about my row of cubicles.
> Yesterday at lunch, I watched TV and knit during lunch. I have the "chicken TV" app that allows me to watch my TV programs on any apple device and I had my iPad with me to work on my Cozy Eve shawl. That shawl is only a few rows from being done.
> I'm going to need some new projects soon. I only have 100s in my queue. It shouldn't be a problem picking just one. :sm01:


The UK seems to be OK at the moment but haven't seen any news today. At least you can knit and watch TV in your lunch break, a good improvement. I'm in the same position, got loads of things on my 'want to do' list and can't find anything that grabs me yet. Staying off complicated patterns as I can't read them at the moment. Drive safely and watch out for idiots. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and join the people going slowly on the highway.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Yea, I'd sit in your sun room in the sun, with your knitting and a blanket over your knees.
> Have a great day.


The sun has disappeared and have made myself do the hoovering, that's my big chore for the day knitting from now on apart from getting dinner. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I've just stepped out into the garden and turned my ankle very painfully. It seems the window cleaner moved our thick rubber outside mat to position his ladder and didn't put it back and I stepped on the edge and went right over. I'm upright again now, have frozen peas on my ankle and hope to be able to limp to the bus stop shortly!! xxxx :sm13: :sm06: :sm22:


Oh hell, hope that heals quickly. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it goes quickly so you can take it with you.


There is no postal service in that part of Vietnam so I can't actually post anything to them so if I don't finish it, it will go to someone else and I shall be pretty cut up about that!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh hell, hope that heals quickly. xxxx


Thanks dear, it is very achy but I can walk on it and fortunately don't have to walk too far today!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just about back to his normal just got to make sure he finishes his AB's now. xx


Yep, that is very important, we don't want bacteria, or Viruses getting any stronger than they already are; although a few months ago, I did see an article, question ing the Validity of completing the course of Antibiotics, once the infection was gone; but I haven't seen a follow up Article, saying what the outcome was of any Research done on the Topic; so continue with them, until he has completed the course!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It is supposed to be cloudy today without wind. This last weekend was not as bad as the weekend before. We did not get the freezing rain that was predicted. But areas to the north and east did. We got slush, rain, ice pellets and a bit of snow. The trunk show at the LYS was cancelled as the ladies who were going to put it on came from Ottawa and it was just too dangerous for them to try to get to Cobourg. I ended up in the LYS with the owner for a period of time with no one coming in, so I showed her how to brioche. She always wanted to learn, but had had some bad experiences and was afraid to pick it up again. 15 minutes later, she said she had it. We only did the 2 colour rib, but I think her confidence is up now. The roof developed a leak while we were there. One of her shawls hanging on the wall got wet and there was a dribble that rolled down the wall behind her wool and into an electrical socket. She called the owner of the building, who kept saying that he had spent $900 on fixing the roof. He reluctantly agreed to send someone in on Sunday.
> Toronto has a confirmed case of a person with coronavirus. This the person that was sent by ambulance to the Oshawa hospital last week. The paramedics have put in a complaint that they were not notified that he might have coronavirus. The man is currently under isolation in a Toronto hospital, and the authorities are trying to track down all the people who were on the flight with him because apparently he was contagious for 14 days before symptoms actually appear. And now I hear that other countries are bringing their people back from Wuhan, so I expect this is going to expand.
> On the knitting front, I'm on my last section of my Cozy Eve shalt and I'm binding off my Shifty using the Elizabeth Zimmerman sewn bind off, which is not difficult, just tedious over this many stitches.


Sounds like a good night was had, by the two of you, without the Truck Show; and the LYS owner discovered that Brioche is not as scary as it looked, sounded, or as she thought! Now she can get on with creating many more articles, for selling, gifting, or for her personal use! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our windows tilt in for cleaning, but require two people because of the weight of them. We usually clean the windows on the first nice warm spring day that we can have the windows open.
> I never thought of sitting in the sink to reach the kitchen window. I usually stand on the two step step-ladder.


Speaking of Washing windows, I don't recall, when our windows were last washed;???? but I am not too fussed about it, because every time that we have washed our windows, we had a ruddy great wind and rain storm, which made perfect conditions, for the sandstorm that immediately followed the rain; ???????????? and when the weather had finished being a mongrel, our windows looked like they hadn't just been washed, so we decided to wash them again, in 12 months time (if we remembered)! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I don't walk enough on the weekend, but my watch tells me I walk an average of 6000 steps every weekday (Most of that is walking to the bathroom, or walking back and forth to the parking garage, but that counts!) So I guess work it good for me????
> I hope you have a pleasant walk.


????????????????‍♀xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We seem to have a lot of merino here. I'd like to have a little more variety.


I think the main breed of sheep here, is the Merino, which was bred here, but there are a lot of other breeds also, brought in by those who want a wider range of available fleeces, for the Wool Spinning, Weaving, and some of the other breeds have fleeces that are used better in techniques that Merino isn't! I don't know which other breeds, have fleeces, that are well suited to other wool types! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning Polly. Nice to hear from you. It sounds like your son is still having health problems. Hope that he feels better soon.
To tell your right side from the wrong side put a pin on stitch holder on the right side. I often have a few stitch holders on the right side as the project gets longer.


jollypolly said:


> Hi. Just a short time because son has to get to a fasting blood test in the morning and I've pet duty tonight. So I'm reading but not commenting tho I'd like to. You all have so much happening. I've bailed on my difficult baby afghan pattern. I'd have to do almost a hundred awfully hard hearts. I do want to do it but not when I need the piece for a gift I think march or may. I haven't much me-time lately. So I found a heart that's only eyelets and broke them up with an easy pattern to avoid cables. Still taking long because I made the pattern and don't know if I know my RS from my WS. Called to see if I can get the free oil change as promised...I can... but they say I'm not getting the window covers free as promised. Claim it's not part of the deal tho they said it was. Cheats. I should have gotten it in writing rather than an oral promise. I'm too trusting at times. I went to library to get another of my favorite mystery series and they have taken them from the shelf due to being old...the books not me. I asked if they are still there I'd buy them. Used books are $1. She's looking into it. They had one so I've that to read.. I got a knitting book that looks nice and a couple of tole painting books on the sale shelf. Also a colorful one about Obama's campaign which looks interesting. So sad about Kobe Bryan, his daughter and the others in the crash. I wonder why they don't have parachutes but maybe they hit the hill in the fog and had no time to use parachutes. Well now I have to let the dog out and do pet chores. Last night I watched the old female get off the sofa and walk under the younger males tail as she headed to the kitchen. She did the same thing the other night. She's a pip.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I envy you your sunshine. We have several more days of gloom and doom on our forecast.
Ironing? You just did ironing. What project did you decide on to knit? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, not stuck my head out yet to feel the temperature but they said it would get colder. Not sure what's on the agenda today, I know what should be on it, ironing, housework etc. but expect it will be knitting. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That is a cute face. I'd be afraid of not seeing his ball and sending it rolling.


that would probably happen, if he was in my vicinity, also? I have never looked where I was putting my feet, but I never seemed to see other-people, especially those I knew, but they seemed to always see me, and they would get upset if I didn't stop and talk to them! I didn't seem to be able to win that game! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. I also am longing to hear from those that are not able to post right now.
Hoping the movie is interesting and that you have a good time on your outing.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a chilly but bright London! Off to an earlier showing of the David Copperfield film shortly, the critics say it's very funny, I will let you know if I agree later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, especially those we seldom see, Chris, Binky, Linky, Saxy, Rebecca and Trish! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I was also thinking you will need to start new projects as you are finishing a few things at this time. 
Hope you have a safe trip to work on the icy roads.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -1'C (30'F). There is freezing drizzle out there and some cars have already spun out.
> Coronavirus in Toronto. The original person with it has tested positive twice now. Why does it take 10 days for the 2nd test? In the only federal lab that we have in Manitoba? His wife has already tested positive on the first test. The 19 people around him on the plane have tested negative except for 1 person, but it takes 14 days for the symptoms show, so the 18 people are in "self-isolation" at their homes. (?)
> At work, they have brought in cots, food heating units and clean up sinks and portable showers in case our infection control nurses have to go into lockdown. Rather silly because they do not have a separate air handling unit on their floor, so they are not in complete lockdown, just isolated from other workers and their families.
> This week has been quiet. Although there was one person from Desktop Support who was running around trying to find someone to fix a problem that I was already working on. I really think everyone forgets about my row of cubicles.
> Yesterday at lunch, I watched TV and knit during lunch. I have the "chicken TV" app that allows me to watch my TV programs on any apple device and I had my iPad with me to work on my Cozy Eve shawl. That shawl is only a few rows from being done.
> I'm going to need some new projects soon. I only have 100s in my queue. It shouldn't be a problem picking just one. :sm01:


----------



## jinx

Oh, so sorry. Hoping the ice keeps the swelling down and that it becomes less painful.????????


London Girl said:


> I've just stepped out into the garden and turned my ankle very painfully. It seems the window cleaner moved our thick rubber outside mat to position his ladder and didn't put it back and I stepped on the edge and went right over. I'm upright again now, have frozen peas on my ankle and hope to be able to limp to the bus stop shortly!! xxxx :sm13: :sm06: :sm22:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I envy you your sunshine. We have several more days of gloom and doom on our forecast.
> Ironing? You just did ironing. What project did you decide on to knit?


The sun is rapidly disappearing behind grey clouds. I leave the ironing for so long that as soon as I've done it I've got a load more washing to do which then leaves me with more ironing which I procrastinate about for so long that there's more washing which............................
I'm knitting a still born crib at the moment, the hospital asked if they could be bigger so am trying one with aran yarn on bigger needles. xx


----------



## jinx

I so agree about accents. I have a hard time with any accents and on the phone it is worse. I usually put it on speaker phone so Harold can tell me what is being said. Often neither one of us can ????☎????????????????understand them. The phone banks for answering calls seem to be mostly located in the Philippians.
Doctor visit was worth while. Doubled dosage of one med and added an antibiotic plus ordered more tests. Thanks for the good wishes for him.


nitz8catz said:


> Worse is an idiot with such a thick accent that you can't understand a word that they say on the phone. I'm pretty good with accents, but I swear I've had a couple that I don't think said one word of English.
> Cheat and knit two together. Problem solved :sm01: Can't help with the split yarn. I've had a few of them and I'm afraid that the yarn with let loose, so I've fixed them with a crochet hook.
> I hope your good doctor can help Mr Wonderful get back to his old self.


----------



## jinx

Hoovering is a big chore. I am sure it is taxing in your present condition. My big chore of the day is completely tearing the beds apart and washing everything and vacuuming the mattress. No naps for Mr. Wonderful today.


Barn-dweller said:


> The sun has disappeared and have made myself do the hoovering, that's my big chore for the day knitting from now on apart from getting dinner. xx


----------



## jinx

In the past few years I have been reading articles about the same things. I have definitely noticed the length of time antibiotics are ordered are much shorter than years ago. Do not know if it is just because the antibiotics are stronger or if they are indeed finding two weeks of the meds is overkill. 


Xiang said:


> Yep, that is very important, we don't want bacteria, or Viruses getting any stronger than they already are; although a few months ago, I did see an article, question ing the Validity of completing the course of Antibiotics, once the infection was gone; but I haven't seen a follow up Article, saying what the outcome was of any Research done on the Topic; so continue with them, until he has completed the course!???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

That is nice of you. A friend of mine ask me to knit a hat for her friends stillborn baby. It was hard to knit. Knitting usually gives me joy and happiness, but not that hat. 


Barn-dweller said:


> The sun is rapidly disappearing behind grey clouds. I leave the ironing for so long that as soon as I've done it I've got a load more washing to do which then leaves me with more ironing which I procrastinate about for so long that there's more washing which............................
> I'm knitting a still born crib at the moment, the hospital asked if they could be bigger so am trying one with aran yarn on bigger needles. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hoovering is a big chore. I am sure it is taxing in your present condition. My big chore of the day is completely tearing the beds apart and washing everything and vacuuming the mattress. No naps for Mr. Wonderful today.


Yes my knee is certainly telling me I perhaps shouldn't have done it but it was really bugging me and does look a bit better now. The dust bunnies will have to wait, ditto the ironing. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> In the past few years I have been reading articles about the same things. I have definitely noticed the length of time antibiotics are ordered are much shorter than years ago. Do not know if it is just because the antibiotics are stronger or if they are indeed finding two weeks of the meds is overkill.


The longest we seem to have is 5-7 days on them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That is nice of you. A friend of mine ask me to knit a hat for her friends stillborn baby. It was hard to knit. Knitting usually gives me joy and happiness, but not that hat.


You don't have to think too closely about what you are knitting, just know they are gladly accepted by the hospital and recipients. xx


----------



## jinx

That is average around here now. Way back when my kids were young it was always 14 days. 


Barn-dweller said:


> The longest we seem to have is 5-7 days on them. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I've just stepped out into the garden and turned my ankle very painfully. It seems the window cleaner moved our thick rubber outside mat to position his ladder and didn't put it back and I stepped on the edge and went right over. I'm upright again now, have frozen peas on my ankle and hope to be able to limp to the bus stop shortly!! xxxx :sm13: :sm06: :sm22:


That does sound painful! I'm sorry you're having to deal with that right now with all the other things you have going on. I hope it gets better quickly. Take care of yourself! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a rainy Pacific Northwest. Will be heading out to Fiber Social at the LYS in a couple of hours. Then DS needs to get a root canal done this afternoon, so will be going with him for that. The fun continues around here. New windows are being installed beginning tomorrow through Thursday or Friday. New cabinets in the kitchen a week from Friday. It's beginning to all come together finally. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a beautiful day but cold. No ice or snow though thank goodness. Marg came up for a cup of tea and I had a couple of baby cdaardigns for little girls so I gave her them. She though they were great. I've told her to ask Kathryn to be honest and if she thinks she might not use any of them then please send them home because they'll just go into the bag with the other knitting I already had done. I have a Blanket for. Boy just needs edging. It's blue with little boats embossed on it .

Nothing seems to be happening. I'm going to say this at the risk of being house at by you. I went to get my dirty sheets to was and they were fine, but believe it or not....the pillowcases were inside out. What the hell does it take to get her to do what I want. It's not brain surgery is it.....I calmed down but I will say something tomorrow. I can't keep my mouth shut now.like I say if we all had this peeve the world would be a happier place. It's so petty I know.

Well, I've not got anything more to write so I'll say luv yawl. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh, so sorry. Hoping the ice keeps the swelling down and that it becomes less painful.????????


Thanks jinx, it is still quite sore but I managed to get to the cafe and cinema ok!! I did take one of the crutches with me that I keep for when my knees misbehaved, it saved a bit of pressure and got me a seat on the bus!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I so agree about accents. I have a hard time with any accents and on the phone it is worse. I usually put it on speaker phone so Harold can tell me what is being said. Often neither one of us can ????☎????????????????understand them. The phone banks for answering calls seem to be mostly located in the Philippians.
> Doctor visit was worth while. Doubled dosage of one med and added an antibiotic plus ordered more tests. Thanks for the good wishes for him.


I hope that all does the trick!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> In the past few years I have been reading articles about the same things. I have definitely noticed the length of time antibiotics are ordered are much shorter than years ago. Do not know if it is just because the antibiotics are stronger or if they are indeed finding two weeks of the meds is overkill.


...or maybe because they cost money or am I being cynical?!! :sm22: :sm19: :sm08: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I've just stepped out into the garden and turned my ankle very painfully. It seems the window cleaner moved our thick rubber outside mat to position his ladder and didn't put it back and I stepped on the edge and went right over. I'm upright again now, have frozen peas on my ankle and hope to be able to limp to the bus stop shortly!! xxxx :sm13: :sm06: :sm22:


Sorry you're hurt. Sue him


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That does sound painful! I'm sorry you're having to deal with that right now with all the other things you have going on. I hope it gets better quickly. Take care of yourself! xxxooo


Thanks dear, I'm getting around but have to think how I'm going to make certain moves!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a rainy Pacific Northwest. Will be heading out to Fiber Social at the LYS in a couple of hours. Then DS needs to get a root canal done this afternoon, so will be going with him for that. The fun continues around here. New windows are being installed beginning tomorrow through Thursday or Friday. New cabinets in the kitchen a week from Friday. It's beginning to all come together finally. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. :sm02: xxxooo


Glad you're finally getting there!! Any danger that it will look so good that you'll want to move back?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. I also am longing to hear from those that are not able to post right now.
> Hoping the movie is interesting and that you have a good time on your outing.


Jinx I don't know if you know, but Angela and Lisa are on our post on watts app on the phone. That's how we are keeping in touch. Would that be any good to you?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Sorry you're hurt. Sue him


Haha, no proof!! My DH told me I should look where I'm going, bless him.......... :sm14: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

He wouldn't say that if you claimed a £1000,000....he'd be nice to you hahaha.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, it is still quite sore but I managed to get to the cafe and cinema ok!! I did take one of the crutches with me that I keep for when my knees misbehaved, it saved a bit of pressure and got me a seat on the bus!! xxxx


Crutches are useful sometimes. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, no proof!! My DH told me I should look where I'm going, bless him.......... :sm14: xxxx


The sympathy just overflows from them doesn't it? xxxx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

I can sort of understand your displeasure about the inside out pillow cases. I use to go ballistic when the kids had their socks or shirts inside out in the wash. Nothing worse than sticking your hand into a stinky dirty sock to turn it right side out. Cannot leave it as it would not get clean.???????? 


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a beautiful day but cold. No ice or snow though thank goodness. Marg came up for a cup of tea and I had a couple of baby cdaardigns for little girls so I gave her them. She though they were great. I've told her to ask Kathryn to be honest and if she thinks she might not use any of them then please send them home because they'll just go into the bag with the other knitting I already had done. I have a Blanket for. Boy just needs edging. It's blue with little boats embossed on it .
> 
> Nothing seems to be happening. I'm going to say this at the risk of being house at by you. I went to get my dirty sheets to was and they were fine, but believe it or not....the pillowcases were inside out. What the hell does it take to get her to do what I want. It's not brain surgery is it.....I calmed down but I will say something tomorrow. I can't keep my mouth shut now.like I say if we all had this peeve the world would be a happier place. It's so petty I know.
> 
> Well, I've not got anything more to write so I'll say luv yawl. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad you're finally getting there!! Any danger that it will look so good that you'll want to move back?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Not a chance in h___! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Glad you managed to be out and about. Getting a seat on the bus is a big plus. You might need to carry a crutch all the time.????????????
So far the meds are helping a little bit. He did not set off any beepers or alarms this a.m. and that was before he took his morning meds. Very hard to see his struggling to breathe and having to lecture to convince him to go with me to doctor. He is learning. Doctor told him to wise up and listen to his wife.


London Girl said:


> I hope that all does the trick!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

It seems you have worked so long and hard to get the house in shape that it seems one could have started from scratch.???? Glad to hear there is an end in sight.



Miss Pam said:


> Not a chance in h___! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I can sort of understand your displeasure about the inside out pillow cases. I use to go ballistic when the kids had their socks or shirts inside out in the wash. Nothing worse than sticking your hand into a stinky dirty sock to turn it right side out. Cannot leave it as it would not get clean.????????


My washing machine seems to have great pleasure in turning our clothes inside out all on its own. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Crutches are useful sometimes. xxxx :sm15:


Oh yes!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The sympathy just overflows from them doesn't it? xxxx :sm16:


Not sure they know the meaning of the word!! :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad you managed to be out and about. Getting a seat on the bus is a big plus. You might need to carry a crutch all the time.????????????
> So far the meds are helping a little bit. He did not set off any beepers or alarms this a.m. and that was before he took his morning meds. Very hard to see his struggling to breathe and having to lecture to convince him to go with me to doctor. He is learning. Doctor told him to wise up and listen to his wife.


Did you do a little victory dance? 
:sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not sure they know the meaning of the word!! :sm22: xxxx


Probably not. What was the film like? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably not. What was the film like? xxxx


Very muddled and a bit silly, smiled at a couple of things but only 4/10 :sm14: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. All of you across the pond must be sleeping in this a.m. Thinking Jacky had an early appointment. Hoping she is getting good news this a.m. ????
I wanted to do a few errands today. However, Mr. Wonderful parked the garden tractor too close to my vehicle and I cannot get out the garage. I hate to call someone over just to move the tractor. Hoping maybe he will be up to move it himself. He is sure to get a strong reminder not to park it like that again. I guess he is forcing me to figure out how to drive his new vehicle whether I like it or not. 
Hope everyone has a good Wednesday.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It has been 9 minutes. You better be out walking!


Oooohh Jinx ......... You are a very hard Task Master!
Hey June ......... I hope you skidaddled quick smart, after you read Jinx's post! ????????????????????????????‍♀????????????????????, just incase you haven't got all of your cold weather, walking gear! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. All of you across the pond must be sleeping in this a.m. Thinking Jacky had an early appointment. Hoping she is good good news this a.m. ????
> I wanted to do a few errands today. However, Mr. Wonderful parked the garden tractor too close to my vehicle and I cannot get out the garage. I hate to call someone over just to move the tractor. Hoping maybe he will be up to move it himself. He is sure to get a strong reminder not to park it like that again. I guess he is forcing me to figure out how to drive his new vehicle whether I like it or not.
> Hope everyone has a good Wednesday.


Good morning jinx, I'm up!! How tiresome for you not to be able to get to your car, I wouldn't be happy either!! Hope you are 'set free' soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright but chilly London! Didn't have a bad night with my ankle except when I got up for a comfort visit and I could hardly bear any weight on it, very very painful. Took some pain killers and got some more sleep. IT feels much better this morning so I plan to go out today, providing my ankle is up to the driving, not going too far!!

:sm03: I ripped my square!! Found a wrong-way twist in the second repeat and lost the plot!! I might start on one of the easier ones and use a lighter colour yarn when I try that one again, it might make it easier to spot!!!

Have a good one everybody - when you wake up!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I guess she did not want me to bug her about walking. She has injured her ankle and walking would not be a good thing at the moment. Hoping that today it is not as sore.


Xiang said:


> Oooohh Jinx ......... You are a very hard Task Master!
> Hey June ......... I hope you skidaddled quick smart, after you read Jinx's post! ????????????????????????????‍♀????????????????????, just incase you haven't got all of your cold weather, walking gear! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and -8'C (18'F). Cloudy and cold, but the sun is supposed to come out this afternoon.
After a month of rotating strikes, the teachers and Doug Ford's negotiators are finally going to start talking. There has only been one strike day this month in this area, so not much different than the PD (professional development) days that the boards already have scheduled. And they give parents a week notice to make alternate arrangements. The teachers are fighting against cutting kindergarten (Doug Ford thinks that people should pay for daycare for that year instead of having the children in kindergarten). The provincial government also wants to increase class sizes, but some of the older schools classrooms can't hold any more kids. They also want to cut most of the teacher's assistants and don't want to do anything about safety in the school.
Toronto now has two confirmed cases of coronavirus, a husband and wife, who went to Wuhan, China. 8 of the people who were in quarantine for being on the plane with him have been sent home after two negative tests. 11 are still being held. Vancouver now has a confirmed case. Ottawa has several people in quarantine. Canadians in Wuhan are asking for help getting out of China now that other countries are evacuating their people. One Canadian teacher has asked to be left in China because he doesn't want to possibly infect anyone at home and he has plenty of food and water and has health people that are checking him regularly.
I didn't get any time to knit at lunch. I thought I was done on my Cozy Eve shawl, but I am 4 stitches short, so another 8 rows to go. I'm still binding off my Shifty. Need to get that done before the 7th for the rescheduled photo shot. I can do it.
I'm thinking of doing Andrea Mowry's Old Port hat with the leftovers from my Shifty. I have lots of yarn left from that.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-port-hat


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I guess she did not want me to bug her about walking. She has injured her ankle and walking would not be a good thing at the moment. Hoping that today it is not as sore.


No, not walking today, which is a shame as it looks sunny out there and I'd get a vitamin D boost!! I think today it would do more harm than good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and -8'C (18'F). Cloudy and cold, but the sun is supposed to come out this afternoon.
> After a month of rotating strikes, the teachers and Doug Ford's negotiators are finally going to start talking. There has only been one strike day this month in this area, so not much different than the PD (professional development) days that the boards already have scheduled. And they give parents a week notice to make alternate arrangements. The teachers are fighting against cutting kindergarten (Doug Ford thinks that people should pay for daycare for that year instead of having the children in kindergarten). The provincial government also wants to increase class sizes, but some of the older schools classrooms can't hold any more kids. They also want to cut most of the teacher's assistants and don't want to do anything about safety in the school.
> Toronto now has two confirmed cases of coronavirus, a husband and wife, who went to Wuhan, China. 8 of the people who were in quarantine for being on the plane with him have been sent home after two negative tests. 11 are still being held. Vancouver now has a confirmed case. Ottawa has several people in quarantine. Canadians in Wuhan are asking for help getting out of China now that other countries are evacuating their people. One Canadian teacher has asked to be left in China because he doesn't want to possibly infect anyone at home and he has plenty of food and water and has health people that are checking him regularly.
> I didn't get any time to knit at lunch. I thought I was done on my Cozy Eve shawl, but I am 4 stitches short, so another 8 rows to go. I'm still binding off my Shifty. Need to get that done before the 7th for the rescheduled photo shot. I can do it.
> I'm thinking of doing Andrea Mowry's Old Port hat with the leftovers from my Shifty. I have lots of yarn left from that.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-port-hat


Really like the hat, might that be brioche, by any chance?!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London! Didn't have a bad night with my ankle except when I got up for a comfort visit and I could hardly bear any weight on it, very very painful. Took some pain killers and got some more sleep. IT feels much better this morning so I plan to go out today, providing my ankle is up to the driving, not going too far!!
> 
> :sm03: I ripped my square!! Found a wrong-way twist in the second repeat and lost the plot!! I might start on one of the easier ones and use a lighter colour yarn when I try that one again, it might make it easier to spot!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody - when you wake up!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have you thought of having anyone look at your ankle? Even if it is feeling better this morning.
I think that's a good idea to start the easier one to get your confidence back.
Also 'lifelines' when you try the tricky square again.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have you thought of having anyone look at your ankle? Even if it is feeling better this morning.
> I think that's a good idea to start the easier one to get your confidence back.
> Also 'lifelines' when you try the tricky square again.


Thanks for the suggestion, pretty sure it's just a sprain or strain and the swelling is definitely going down. I'm so lazy about lifelines, I really need a smack, I would have saved myself some grief if I hadn't had to pull the whole thing out. BTW, it's Wednesday - bins!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. All of you across the pond must be sleeping in this a.m. Thinking Jacky had an early appointment. Hoping she is getting good news this a.m. ????
> I wanted to do a few errands today. However, Mr. Wonderful parked the garden tractor too close to my vehicle and I cannot get out the garage. I hate to call someone over just to move the tractor. Hoping maybe he will be up to move it himself. He is sure to get a strong reminder not to park it like that again. I guess he is forcing me to figure out how to drive his new vehicle whether I like it or not.
> Hope everyone has a good Wednesday.


I don't know how to start mum's antique garden tractor either, but I can put it in neutral and push it out of the way most times, unless I have to push it uphill, then I need DD's help.
My car doesn't fit in our garage. We have a 3/4 garage. My old car would go in but I had to leave the car by putting down the back seats and going out the trunk as I coulcn't open the doors when the car is in the garage. It is too narrow. Most of the people in our court have changed their garages to workshops, or just use them for cold storage. My new chunky car doesn't fit at all in the garage.
Hopefully you can escape soon and have a good Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My washing machine seems to have great pleasure in turning our clothes inside out all on its own. xx


Mine also ties knots in sleeves and pant legs.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Glad you managed to be out and about. Getting a seat on the bus is a big plus. You might need to carry a crutch all the time.????????????
> So far the meds are helping a little bit. He did not set off any beepers or alarms this a.m. and that was before he took his morning meds. Very hard to see his struggling to breathe and having to lecture to convince him to go with me to doctor. He is learning. Doctor told him to wise up and listen to his wife.


That's great that DH is improving. All DHs should listen to their wife, when the wife is looking out for their health. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Not a chance in h___! :sm09: xxxooo


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
I'm glad the house is getting done. It sounds like some major renovations are lined up.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I can sort of understand your displeasure about the inside out pillow cases. I use to go ballistic when the kids had their socks or shirts inside out in the wash. Nothing worse than sticking your hand into a stinky dirty sock to turn it right side out. Cannot leave it as it would not get clean.????????


I don't like touching gungy dirty laundry, even my own :sm16: I taught DD early on how to do her own laundry. Now if I could just get mum to remember to finish her laundry and not leave it sitting in the machine all night so it has to be done again.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Haha, no proof!! My DH told me I should look where I'm going, bless him.......... :sm14: xxxx


You have my sympathy.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Jinx I don't know if you know, but Angela and Lisa are on our post on watts app on the phone. That's how we are keeping in touch. Would that be any good to you?


I can't go there. What's App is owned by Facebook and my work strongly discourages Facebook use. Someone say hi to them for me, please.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> ...or maybe because they cost money or am I being cynical?!! :sm22: :sm19: :sm08: xxxx


That might be closer to the truth.
Over here, it's rare if you can get antibiotics outside of the hospital.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You have my sympathy.


Thank you, that means a lot!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I can't go there. What's App is owned by Facebook and my work strongly discourages Facebook use. Someone say hi to them for me, please.


Will do, right now! Done!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a beautiful day but cold. No ice or snow though thank goodness. Marg came up for a cup of tea and I had a couple of baby cdaardigns for little girls so I gave her them. She though they were great. I've told her to ask Kathryn to be honest and if she thinks she might not use any of them then please send them home because they'll just go into the bag with the other knitting I already had done. I have a Blanket for. Boy just needs edging. It's blue with little boats embossed on it .
> 
> Nothing seems to be happening. I'm going to say this at the risk of being house at by you. I went to get my dirty sheets to was and they were fine, but believe it or not....the pillowcases were inside out. What the hell does it take to get her to do what I want. It's not brain surgery is it.....I calmed down but I will say something tomorrow. I can't keep my mouth shut now.like I say if we all had this peeve the world would be a happier place. It's so petty I know.
> 
> Well, I've not got anything more to write so I'll say luv yawl. Xxx


Get sticky notes and leave sticky notes for Donna all over the place.
Luv you back xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a rainy Pacific Northwest. Will be heading out to Fiber Social at the LYS in a couple of hours. Then DS needs to get a root canal done this afternoon, so will be going with him for that. The fun continues around here. New windows are being installed beginning tomorrow through Thursday or Friday. New cabinets in the kitchen a week from Friday. It's beginning to all come together finally. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. :sm02: xxxooo


I hope you had a good time at LYS. It's a great way to avoid all the renovations at home. 
The Canada Geese are starting to fly north in great big flocks, so I hope it is a sign that we will have an early spring.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes my knee is certainly telling me I perhaps shouldn't have done it but it was really bugging me and does look a bit better now. The dust bunnies will have to wait, ditto the ironing. xx


I hope your knee is feeling better today.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Really like the hat, might that be brioche, by any chance?!!! xxxx


Yes it is a brioche hat. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, pretty sure it's just a sprain or strain and the swelling is definitely going down. I'm so lazy about lifelines, I really need a smack, I would have saved myself some grief if I hadn't had to pull the whole thing out. BTW, it's Wednesday - bins!! xxx


Thanks for the reminder. The bins were pulled out last night. Hopefully the wildlife hasn't knocked them over. DD heard some coyotes howling near our subdivision. I have seen the coyotes jumping into the huge metal garbage bin at McDonalds and they have to go through our subdivision to go from the forest to McDonalds.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off and get going.
Everyone have a great Wednesday.


----------



## jinx

I could understand one or two sock inside out. However, when every sock was inside out and most of them in a ball I got irritated. Yesterday I found a pair of nylon undies way up the leg on a pair of leggings. ???????? I have yet to experience knots in sleeves or legs. Something to look forward to?



nitz8catz said:


> Mine also ties knots in sleeves and pant legs.


----------



## jinx

My son wanted brand name jeans when he was about 12 or 13. They cost about 4 times as much as no name jeans. Made a deal with him. He could have two pair if he washed a load of everyone's jeans every other day so he always had a clean pair. He took that deal and that really was a smart move on my part. Not only did he wash one load, but I timed it so he threw a load from the washer into the dryer and when his load was done he put another load into washer and took the dry load out the dryer.



nitz8catz said:


> I don't like touching gungy dirty laundry, even my own :sm16: I taught DD early on how to do her own laundry. Now if I could just get mum to remember to finish her laundry and not leave it sitting in the machine all night so it has to be done again.


----------



## jinx

He is learning to listen after 58 years. He is a work in progress.????



nitz8catz said:


> That's great that DH is improving. All DHs should listen to their wife, when the wife is looking out for their health. :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Interesting how different health care is in our countries. Antibiotics are prescribed a lot less than years ago, but they are definitely prescribed outside of the hospital.
What amazes me is the amount of narcotic pain pills being prescribed in different areas. It seems some places still prescribe them for minor discomfort. Harold had a root canal. DDS did not prescribe pain meds. When Harold called DDS quickly agreed to write a prescription for some. I had to go to DDS office and pick up the script (narcotic scripts cannot be faxed) I got his 8 pills. I laughed at the small number of pills, but he only took 3. Others seem to get a 30 day supply for root canal.



nitz8catz said:


> That might be closer to the truth.
> Over here, it's rare if you can get antibiotics outside of the hospital.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> At one time, when my sister lived with us for a while, her long-haired Malamute lived with us too. This dog was almost 200 lbs, and looked like a happy hairy bear with a face mask. We had a little bearded collie/terrier mix named Shaggy at the time, who barely came up to my knee.. Shaggy was a fraction of the size, but they got along fine. I do remember one time that Shaggy got under She-Ra's skin and she carefully picked Shaggy up in her mouth walked her out to the driveway and spit her out. Shaggy was annoyed and snapped at her, but that was it. They still were friends after that.
> I hope your physio appointment will give you some relief.


That would have been brilliant, to see! That is one thing, that none of my larger dogs have picked up the toy sized, pack mate but; when Buddy (Elder, entire Male, Staffy-X), Jessie (Elder, Female Blue Healer), and Andre (very young, male Chihuahua); but I think both of the larger dogs, were getting quite anxious, about him continuing to have his puppy smell! When Andre reached about 6 months of age, I noticed that they had begun to check him over, a couple of times a day, and when he continued to not have any changes, the number of times per day, of checking him increased, and that continued for the remainder of the years they were with us! But they did try to protect him from hurting himself, or falling from our veranda, and whenever he had one of his seizures, they actually guarded him, until I came, and picked him up, out of harm's way; and they deemed that he was now very safe, so they would then stand down, but still wouldn't go too far away from me, until Andre began to try and plaw with them, again! It was a very interesting learning sitution; in that it debunked the notion that my two "dangerous, killer" breeds of dogs, would attack and kill a sick, or injured animal; but my beautiful bigger dogs, proved all of the Naysayers to be quite wrong! I do understand that both of these type of dogs have been known to have caused injury, and death! When I checked on the cause of these attacks, and found out that the actual dogs, who have attacked their person, or a child of the family; and other people that the dogs would have known very well! Then on looking further into the circumstances surrounding the attacks, I saw that there was a very distinct possibility; that the dogs had not recognised the person, or in the case of attack of a child, the dog had tried very hard to remove him/ herself from the child. Unfortunately If the parents, or person responsible for the child's safety, were not watching; and children are not fluent in dog language, as most adults don't know the language, it is for too late for the adults to learn how to communicate with the poor dog ............ and so the dog is punished severely, with Capitol Punishment, and the Parents/ Responsible Adult, has no punishment at all! ????????????????

However, on the other side of these horrible tragedies, where the victim is an adult, and the leader of the Pack, in the dog's eyes and the dog would never attack the leader; but attack the dog did! Can anyone guess the reason for the attack?

In this case, the person that this dog loved above his favourite toy, had just been discharged from hospital, and he returned to his home, in a wheelchair, smelling of something the dog didn't had not smell before, and the foreign odour had destroyed the man's individual odour; therefore the dog did not recognise his Pack leader, and began to protect the Pack leaders Domain, and unfortunately his Pack leader was killed in the battle, and the poor dog was destroyed, when he was actually doing the job, that had been taught to him! SMH

Well, I don't think any of you would want to read another Novel, so I will now stop adding more words!

Whatever you are doing today, I hope everyone has a totally wonderful day!

Happy Wednesday (soon to be Thursday, for me), and now I seem to have no more words available; so Good night all! ???????????????? ???? ???? ???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My son wanted brand name jeans when he was about 12 or 13. They cost about 4 times as much as no name jeans. Made a deal with him. He could have two pair if he washed a load of everyone's jeans every other day so he always had a clean pair. He took that deal and that really was a smart move on my part. Not only did he wash one load, but I timed it so he threw a load from the washer into the dryer and when his load was done he put another load into washer and took the dry load out the dryer.


... and he got his jeans, everybody happy!!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It has been 9 minutes. You better be out walking!


Woohoo ...... Jinx ......... you *"CRACK THAT WHIP"[/ b] ........... but please don't allow the tip to touch her!???????????????????? xoxoxo*


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good afternoon all from a was sunny but now cloudy Norfolk. Hospital visit went well this morning, op was successful and pressure perfect so, so far, all is going to plan but will still be a few weeks before I hopefully get full sight back in my eye. Want to see me in two months when I hope I will get the all-clear. Was early arriving and went in straight away so got to knit and natter almost on time but found knitting difficult as both eyes had been dilated. Dinner there and now home in the warm waiting for the drops to wear off. So not a bad day so far. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That's great that DH is improving. All DHs should listen to their wife, when the wife is looking out for their health. :sm24:


Yes but do any of them? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> He is learning to listen after 58 years. He is a work in progress.????


I think mine might be but at times I act first and tell him after, like this time I told him I was phoning the doctors, not ask him if he wanted me to. xx


----------



## jinx

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helix-brioche-hat Did you see this pattern?



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and -8'C (18'F). Cloudy and cold, but the sun is supposed to come out this afternoon.
> After a month of rotating strikes, the teachers and Doug Ford's negotiators are finally going to start talking. There has only been one strike day this month in this area, so not much different than the PD (professional development) days that the boards already have scheduled. And they give parents a week notice to make alternate arrangements. The teachers are fighting against cutting kindergarten (Doug Ford thinks that people should pay for daycare for that year instead of having the children in kindergarten). The provincial government also wants to increase class sizes, but some of the older schools classrooms can't hold any more kids. They also want to cut most of the teacher's assistants and don't want to do anything about safety in the school.
> Toronto now has two confirmed cases of coronavirus, a husband and wife, who went to Wuhan, China. 8 of the people who were in quarantine for being on the plane with him have been sent home after two negative tests. 11 are still being held. Vancouver now has a confirmed case. Ottawa has several people in quarantine. Canadians in Wuhan are asking for help getting out of China now that other countries are evacuating their people. One Canadian teacher has asked to be left in China because he doesn't want to possibly infect anyone at home and he has plenty of food and water and has health people that are checking him regularly.
> I didn't get any time to knit at lunch. I thought I was done on my Cozy Eve shawl, but I am 4 stitches short, so another 8 rows to go. I'm still binding off my Shifty. Need to get that done before the 7th for the rescheduled photo shot. I can do it.
> I'm thinking of doing Andrea Mowry's Old Port hat with the leftovers from my Shifty. I have lots of yarn left from that.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-port-hat


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning jinx, I'm up!! How tiresome for you not to be able to get to your car, I wouldn't be happy either!! Hope you are 'set free' soon!! xxxx


No, I wouldn't be either. And, I hope you're "set free" soon, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a was sunny but now cloudy Norfolk. Hospital visit went well this morning, op was successful and pressure perfect so, so far, all is going to plan but will still be a few weeks before I hopefully get full sight back in my eye. Want to see me in two months when I hope I will get the all-clear. Was early arriving and went in straight away so got to knit and natter almost on time but found knitting difficult as both eyes had been dilated. Dinner there and now home in the warm waiting for the drops to wear off. So not a bad day so far. xx


That is great news, Jacky, and so glad you were able to make it to knit and natter, too, and have your dinner out while you were at it. xxxooo


----------



## Dana in Calgary

Well, shoot!!! Pretty sure Kenney, here in Alberta is taking notes, sigh. Luckily our weather is better here in Calgary. Decided to take a break from crocheting and starting a Mysa Shawl by Tami Gore with some Cascade Sunseeker. It has a small metallic thread running through it which gives it a subtle dimension. Know you have our support out west!


----------



## jinx

I have been set free. I have to be more understanding. I did not know the reason he had parked me in. He did not want me to have to get the mail or haul the bins to the curb. He had used the tractor to haul the bin to the curb and to get the mail. When he got back to the house he needed to get inside and get his meds so he parked the tractor willy nilly. Thankfully today he was feeling well enough to be out and about. ???? these meds continue to be helpful.
quote=Miss Pam]No, I wouldn't be either. And, I hope you're "set free" soon, too! xxxooo[/quote]


----------



## jinx

I am happy to read the operation was a success. ???????? I was very concerned it may not work as it seemed to take a long time to get an appointment. Great you were able to make it to your knitting group and had dinner out.
I hate when they dilate my eyes. Makes me sick to my stomach. Hopefully by now your eyes are undilated. New word add it to your dictionary.????????
eta. It is not a new word. I was correct and spell checker was wrong.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a was sunny but now cloudy Norfolk. Hospital visit went well this morning, op was successful and pressure perfect so, so far, all is going to plan but will still be a few weeks before I hopefully get full sight back in my eye. Want to see me in two months when I hope I will get the all-clear. Was early arriving and went in straight away so got to knit and natter almost on time but found knitting difficult as both eyes had been dilated. Dinner there and now home in the warm waiting for the drops to wear off. So not a bad day so far. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have been set free. I have to be more understanding. I did not know the reason he had parked me in. He did not want me to have to get the mail or haul the bins to the curb. He had used the tractor to haul the bin to the curb and to get the mail. When he got back to the house he needed to get inside and get his meds so he parked the tractor willy nilly. Thankfully today he was feeling well enough to be out and about. ???? these meds continue to be helpful.
> quote=Miss Pam]No, I wouldn't be either. And, I hope you're "set free" soon, too! xxxooo


[/quote]

I do that, go off the 'deep end' then have to back pedal on the rare occasion that DH was actually thinking of me!! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am happy to read the operation was a success. ???????? I was very concerned it may not work as it seemed to take a long time to get an appointment. Great you were able to make it to your knitting group and had dinner out.
> I hate when they dilate my eyes. Makes me sick to my stomach. Hopefully by now your eyes are undilated. New word add it to your dictionary.????????
> eta. It is not a new word. I was correct and spell checker was wrong.


Pleased Mr. Wonderful's meds are helping him. Eyes are back to normal now and with the prognosis of 50-60% success hopefully we have beaten those odds even though it was left so long. xx


----------



## jinx

I am happy I ask him why before I let him know how irritated I was. He has a hard enough time breathing and he sure does not need me upsetting him for no good reason. I am very edgy because of lack of sleep. Hoping now that he is a bit better I will be able to sleep without keeping one eye and one ear open listening and watching for problems. 


London Girl said:


> I do that, go off the 'deep end' then have to back pedal on the rare occasion that DH was actually thinking of me!! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I do that, go off the 'deep end' then have to back pedal on the rare occasion that DH was actually thinking of me!! :sm23:


At least we don't have to back-pedal too often. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Pleased Mr. Wonderful's meds are helping him. Eyes are back to normal now and with the prognosis of 50-60% success hopefully we have beaten those odds even though it was left so long. xx


I truly hope so!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I truly hope so!! Xxxx


Looks as though I'll have to wait another 2 months to find out definitely at my next appointment. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though I'll have to wait another 2 months to find out definitely at my next appointment. xxxx


You might have to develop some extra patience, good luck with that!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. And just finished some kfc and once again it was pretty awful but never mind...
N
Donna came today...that's enough of that!????

Sue is back to working 5 mornings, and I can't see that working. She doesn't finish until 2pm and that's from 8.30.am. But what do I know?????, anyway I took us to down town and she said she was picking Richard up. So I said I'd do it but she had to come with me because it was dark and I wasn't sure where to go. When we got there his bosses introduced themselves and Richard gave us a look around the office and the workshop. He is so relaxed with the brothers it's wonderful to see. Anyway because Richard was getting there for 10am.he had to get a bus which got him there at 9.20ish and was later getting out aswell. So the boss has given him a set of keys and he's allowed to start at 9.30am and finish at 4.30.pm. It's just so lovely to see him happy and the bosses are so helpful and pleasant. I hope this firm gets bigger and bigger. 

I went to see Karen this morning, and I made us some chocolate to drink because Andrew was at the beach with Brie. She is doing fine again. Tomorrows quite busy for me. I have to go to TESCO to buy my lunches and get Albert some flowers. Then drive home via the crem and Asda then home hopefully by lunchtime. They are the plans anyway. Well that seems to be all for now but I'll just say I love yawl. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though I'll have to wait another 2 months to find out definitely at my next appointment. xxxx


That must seem like a really long time to have to wait. Hang in there. My patience would be wearing thin with all of this. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. And just finished some kfc and once again it was pretty awful but never mind...
> N
> Donna came today...that's enough of that!????
> 
> Sue is back to working 5 mornings, and I can't see that working. She doesn't finish until 2pm and that's from 8.30.am. But what do I know?????, anyway I took us to down town and she said she was picking Richard up. So I said I'd do it but she had to come with me because it was dark and I wasn't sure where to go. When we got there his bosses introduced themselves and Richard gave us a look around the office and the workshop. He is so relaxed with the brothers it's wonderful to see. Anyway because Richard was getting there for 10am.he had to get a bus which got him there at 9.20ish and was later getting out aswell. So the boss has given him a set of keys and he's allowed to start at 9.30am and finish at 4.30.pm. It's just so lovely to see him happy and the bosses are so helpful and pleasant. I hope this firm gets bigger and bigger.
> 
> I went to see Karen this morning, and I made us some chocolate to drink because Andrew was at the beach with Brie. She is doing fine again. Tomorrows quite busy for me. I have to go to TESCO to buy my lunches and get Albert some flowers. Then drive home via the crem and Asda then home hopefully by lunchtime. They are the plans anyway. Well that seems to be all for now but I'll just say I love yawl. Xx


I hope Sue's new hours work out for her. Well done to Richard on how the job is working out. Enjoy your stay and safe travels tomorrow on your return. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You might have to develop some extra patience, good luck with that!! Xxxx


It's slowly draining away. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That must seem like a really long time to have to wait. Hang in there. My patience would be wearing thin with all of this. xxxooo


You need enough patience for what you are going through. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You need enough patience for what you are going through. xx


And it's definitely wearing thin some days. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is the scrap blanket for woollies for the world! It seems to have survived the washing machine!!


That is a nice bright, and cheery blanket! It should make anyone happy! very nice! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, not stuck my head out yet to feel the temperature but they said it would get colder. Not sure what's on the agenda today, I know what should be on it, ironing, housework etc. but expect it will be knitting. Have a good day. xx


Jacki I can fully understand why killing is on your adgenda, rather than housework duties; knitting is much more satisfying! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -1'C (30'F). There is freezing drizzle out there and some cars have already spun out.
> Coronavirus in Toronto. The original person with it has tested positive twice now. Why does it take 10 days for the 2nd test? In the only federal lab that we have in Manitoba? His wife has already tested positive on the first test. The 19 people around him on the plane have tested negative except for 1 person, but it takes 14 days for the symptoms show, so the 18 people are in "self-isolation" at their homes. (?)
> At work, they have brought in cots, food heating units and clean up sinks and portable showers in case our infection control nurses have to go into lockdown. Rather silly because they do not have a separate air handling unit on their floor, so they are not in complete lockdown, just isolated from other workers and their families.
> This week has been quiet. Although there was one person from Desktop Support who was running around trying to find someone to fix a problem that I was already working on. I really think everyone forgets about my row of cubicles.
> Yesterday at lunch, I watched TV and knit during lunch. I have the "chicken TV" app that allows me to watch my TV programs on any apple device and I had my iPad with me to work on my Cozy Eve shawl. That shawl is only a few rows from being done.
> I'm going to need some new projects soon. I only have 100s in my queue. It shouldn't be a problem picking just one. :sm01:


Good luck with that Mav! When ever I look in my neverending lists of Patterns, I nearly always end up looking on lIne, for different patterns; because the ones I have previously unloaded, are not suitable for the child I want to make it for! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Jacki I can fully understand why killing is on your adgenda, rather than housework duties; knitting is much more satisfying! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


Hope that was a typo, not up to klling anyone at the moment. xx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope that was a typo, not up to klling anyone at the moment. xx :sm16: :sm23:


Good morning all from a dull, cloudy but slightly warmer Norfolk, a bit late today as I've been making chicken roulade but there's enough to have cold tomorrow as well. That's my big chore for the day. Our new electric fire should be coming within the hour so one more improvement on the tick list. Then dinner and knitting for the rest of the day. Have a pleasant one. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Cold again today. There is also the possibility of lake effect flurries if the wind turns the right way.
I found my second oldest WIP. It's from 1994, and the pattern was still in the bag and I marked where I was so I COULD pick it back up and work on it. I'm going to take it to Craft Lunch for Show and Tell, and get a good laugh about it's age because some of the people there are younger than this WIP. :sm01:
I started binding off my Cozy Eve shawl, but it is an icord bind off, so it is taking a while. My Shifty is a sewn bind off, so it is also taking a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy but slightly warmer Norfolk, a bit late today as I've been making chicken roulade but there's enough to have cold tomorrow as well. That's my big chore for the day. Our new electric fire should be coming within the hour so one more improvement on the tick list. Then dinner and knitting for the rest of the day. Have a pleasant one. xx


Yummy. 
I hope your new electric fire is installed without any hitches.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope that was a typo, not up to klling anyone at the moment. xx :sm16: :sm23:


You could always knock them down with a crutch :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Good luck with that Mav! When ever I look in my neverending lists of Patterns, I nearly always end up looking on lIne, for different patterns; because the ones I have previously unloaded, are not suitable for the child I want to make it for! ????????????


And you never have a suitable yarn for the project in your stash, so you have to buy more. My perpetual problem. 
But I will have yarn left over from my Shifty project, and it is plenty enough for the Old Port hat. It'll just be colourful. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> And it's definitely wearing thin some days. xxxooo


I hear you. I lived in a construction zone, off and on for 5 years. And there are at least 2 more projects that need to be done, but we don't want to tackle them because of the prolonged construction that we already lived through.
I'd send you patience, if I had any to spare. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Cold again today. There is also the possibility of lake effect flurries if the wind turns the right way.
> I found my second oldest WIP. It's from 1994, and the pattern was still in the bag and I marked where I was so I COULD pick it back up and work on it. I'm going to take it to Craft Lunch for Show and Tell, and get a good laugh about it's age because some of the people there are younger than this WIP. :sm01:
> I started binding off my Cozy Eve shawl, but it is an icord bind off, so it is taking a while. My Shifty is a sewn bind off, so it is also taking a while.


That's lovely, what else is there to do to finish it? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. And just finished some kfc and once again it was pretty awful but never mind...
> N
> Donna came today...that's enough of that!????
> 
> Sue is back to working 5 mornings, and I can't see that working. She doesn't finish until 2pm and that's from 8.30.am. But what do I know?????, anyway I took us to down town and she said she was picking Richard up. So I said I'd do it but she had to come with me because it was dark and I wasn't sure where to go. When we got there his bosses introduced themselves and Richard gave us a look around the office and the workshop. He is so relaxed with the brothers it's wonderful to see. Anyway because Richard was getting there for 10am.he had to get a bus which got him there at 9.20ish and was later getting out aswell. So the boss has given him a set of keys and he's allowed to start at 9.30am and finish at 4.30.pm. It's just so lovely to see him happy and the bosses are so helpful and pleasant. I hope this firm gets bigger and bigger.
> 
> I went to see Karen this morning, and I made us some chocolate to drink because Andrew was at the beach with Brie. She is doing fine again. Tomorrows quite busy for me. I have to go to TESCO to buy my lunches and get Albert some flowers. Then drive home via the crem and Asda then home hopefully by lunchtime. They are the plans anyway. Well that seems to be all for now but I'll just say I love yawl. Xx


I find our KFC has TOO much salt. And the pieces are smaller and smaller. We buy our fried chicken from the grocery store deli now.
That's great that Richard has been given the responsibility of the keys. It sounds like he is doing very well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though I'll have to wait another 2 months to find out definitely at my next appointment. xxxx


But you are seeing some improvement already, right?
Hopefully the 2 months will pass quickly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You could always knock them down with a crutch :sm02:


I'd probably fall over.xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> But you are seeing some improvement already, right?
> Hopefully the 2 months will pass quickly.


Well I can sort of see out of the top half of the eye but a bit blurred but might need new glasses to rectify that which I can't get done until after the 2 months. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am happy I ask him why before I let him know how irritated I was. He has a hard enough time breathing and he sure does not need me upsetting him for no good reason. I am very edgy because of lack of sleep. Hoping now that he is a bit better I will be able to sleep without keeping one eye and one ear open listening and watching for problems.


I hope you get caught up on your sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am happy to read the operation was a success. ???????? I was very concerned it may not work as it seemed to take a long time to get an appointment. Great you were able to make it to your knitting group and had dinner out.
> I hate when they dilate my eyes. Makes me sick to my stomach. Hopefully by now your eyes are undilated. New word add it to your dictionary.????????
> eta. It is not a new word. I was correct and spell checker was wrong.


I had a person at work whose name was "Bent" for a couple hours before I could convince the spell checker that his name was actually "Brent". I did have the spell checker turned off, but a recent update put it back on again.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helix-brioche-hat Did you see this pattern?


I missed that one. Thanks for that link.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Interesting how different health care is in our countries. Antibiotics are prescribed a lot less than years ago, but they are definitely prescribed outside of the hospital.
> What amazes me is the amount of narcotic pain pills being prescribed in different areas. It seems some places still prescribe them for minor discomfort. Harold had a root canal. DDS did not prescribe pain meds. When Harold called DDS quickly agreed to write a prescription for some. I had to go to DDS office and pick up the script (narcotic scripts cannot be faxed) I got his 8 pills. I laughed at the small number of pills, but he only took 3. Others seem to get a 30 day supply for root canal.


Antibiotics were over-prescribed here which is why it's hard to get them now. Now we are trying to cut back on the narcotic pain pills too, so I won't be surprised if they make some test before you get those soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> That's lovely, what else is there to do to finish it? xx


I'm halfway around with the half circles on that row. Then there are a few rows of black. Some people have stopped at this point, but there is another section that I haven't started yet. If I had used Super Saver yarn it would be about 7 feet across when I finished, but I used a smaller weight yarn. It will still be large if I do the whole thing. It's around 3.5 foot across now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Teachers are on one day strike in Whitby today, so my co-workers with young children were scrambling to make alternate care arrangements yesterday. I imagine that those that couldn't find any care will be off today.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Knit Night tonight and Craft Lunch at noon.
Happy Thursday.


----------



## jinx

I really like the color choice of your project. Exactly what is it? Where will you use it? 


nitz8catz said:


> I'm halfway around with the half circles on that row. Then there are a few rows of black. Some people have stopped at this point, but there is another section that I haven't started yet. If I had used Super Saver yarn it would be about 7 feet across when I finished, but I used a smaller weight yarn. It will still be large if I do the whole thing. It's around 3.5 foot across now.


----------



## jinx

What is klling? Is that perhaps a typo?????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Hope that was a typo, not up to klling anyone at the moment. xx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I envy you having an electric fire. I can see it would save money and be a nice looking addition to your home.
Chicken roulade sounds delicious. Do you make it sweet or spicy?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy but slightly warmer Norfolk, a bit late today as I've been making chicken roulade but there's enough to have cold tomorrow as well. That's my big chore for the day. Our new electric fire should be coming within the hour so one more improvement on the tick list. Then dinner and knitting for the rest of the day. Have a pleasant one. xx


----------



## jinx

I lived in a construction zone most of my growing up years. Dad was a flipper before we knew what a flipper was. Being in construction was normal for me so it did not bother me. Luckily I did not have to change schools when we moved and moved and moved.


nitz8catz said:


> I hear you. I lived in a construction zone, off and on for 5 years. And there are at least 2 more projects that need to be done, but we don't want to tackle them because of the prolonged construction that we already lived through.
> I'd send you patience, if I had any to spare. xx


----------



## jinx

????the bottom half will become useful soon. Have you considered trying on cheater glasses at the store just to see if a prescription could help clear the blur? Wishing all the best that your sight continues to improve.


Barn-dweller said:


> Well I can sort of see out of the top half of the eye but a bit blurred but might need new glasses to rectify that which I can't get done until after the 2 months. xx


----------



## jinx

Yes, I did thank you. Mr. Wonderful was up most of the night as he had slept most of the day. As long as I knew he was up and about I could sleep.


nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get caught up on your sleep.


----------



## jinx

I hate when my phone and computer update whenever they feel like it. Seems so many things go back to preset levels which I then have to turn off again and again and again.


nitz8catz said:


> I had a person at work whose name was "Bent" for a couple hours before I could convince the spell checker that his name was actually "Brent". I did have the spell checker turned off, but a recent update put it back on again.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like the boss really likes Richard. That young man is going places and you have good reason to be proud of him.


grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. And just finished some kfc and once again it was pretty awful but never mind...
> N
> Donna came today...that's enough of that!????
> 
> Sue is back to working 5 mornings, and I can't see that working. She doesn't finish until 2pm and that's from 8.30.am. But what do I know?????, anyway I took us to down town and she said she was picking Richard up. So I said I'd do it but she had to come with me because it was dark and I wasn't sure where to go. When we got there his bosses introduced themselves and Richard gave us a look around the office and the workshop. He is so relaxed with the brothers it's wonderful to see. Anyway because Richard was getting there for 10am.he had to get a bus which got him there at 9.20ish and was later getting out aswell. So the boss has given him a set of keys and he's allowed to start at 9.30am and finish at 4.30.pm. It's just so lovely to see him happy and the bosses are so helpful and pleasant. I hope this firm gets bigger and bigger.
> 
> I went to see Karen this morning, and I made us some chocolate to drink because Andrew was at the beach with Brie. She is doing fine again. Tomorrows quite busy for me. I have to go to TESCO to buy my lunches and get Albert some flowers. Then drive home via the crem and Asda then home hopefully by lunchtime. They are the plans anyway. Well that seems to be all for now but I'll just say I love yawl. Xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Knit Night tonight and Craft Lunch at noon.
> Happy Thursday.


I hope that both of those activities, are very enjoyable for you:
Happy Thursday to you also! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I envy you having an electric fire. I can see it would save money and be a nice looking addition to your home.
> Chicken roulade sounds delicious. Do you make it sweet or spicy?


The stuffing is a bit hit and miss. Today I mixed up breadcrumbs, onion and leek cooked and chopped up small, mushrooms chopped, grated cheese, sage, garlic, salt and pepper and a beaten egg, it turned out nice and tasty. xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, although I do realise that some of you have checked in, had a look around, then headed out, to whatever activities are on the agendas today, and others will be finding a lovely warm place, to do whatever is on those agendas!
I am not looking at my agenda just yet, as I am still trying to find a quiet locahon in my home, that is nice and cool; and alas ......... that place isn't my bedroom! It is cool enough in there, but it is very noisy, because we have had to get a portable refridgerented airconditioner, so that the room was at least a little cooler, than the outside temperature! Our Veranda floor, is still far too hot, to stand on yet, and it is 23:47, and the sun has been down. for quite a few hours, now, and I bet an egg could still be cooked on the concrete floor of the veranda! ????????????????????????????.????????
Poor Mint is having a very hard time, with the heat, over the last few days, this Summer! I haven't seen her like this, through any other Summer, and that includes the days we had over 50! We are supposed tobe getting some rain, during the next 3, or 4, days; but I am not going to count on that, I will just wait and see what happens; butI really do hope we get some rain! I wouldn't even complain if we had a little flooding, just nothing extreme!
I am going to do some catchup now, and find out what mischief has been entered into! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Antibiotics were over-prescribed here which is why it's hard to get them now. Now we are trying to cut back on the narcotic pain pills too, so I won't be surprised if they make some test before you get those soon.


I think doctors throughout the world, over prescribed the Antibiotics, which is why we now have all of those superbugs! As for the Narcotics, that is a different problem. That problem did begin with those medications, at much too high a level, and for a much longer time, than they should have been; but even tho' the Powers that be are trying to prescribe a different type of Medication, to deal with pain, too many times the medications are taken away from people who are suffering though some extremely painful conditions, only to find that there wasn't a ready supply of Non-Narcotics, ready to be prescribed, when the Narcotics were no longer part of a treatment plan! Therefore these people had to cope with their high levels of pain, until the alternative medications arrived, or resort to self-medicating, with substances that could be much more dangerous, than the Narcotic medicalons; so these people were between the Devil and the deep blue sea; but were in such a bad way, that they didn't care about the consequences of these actions; they just wanted to feel like a Human again!
Here I go again, with a long post; and I think I got a little sidetracked also! Sorry about that! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope that was a typo, not up to klling anyone at the moment. xx :sm16: :sm23:


It definitely is a typo ...... it was supposed to be knitting! So glad that no-one acted on it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Cold again today. There is also the possibility of lake effect flurries if the wind turns the right way.
> I found my second oldest WIP. It's from 1994, and the pattern was still in the bag and I marked where I was so I COULD pick it back up and work on it. I'm going to take it to Craft Lunch for Show and Tell, and get a good laugh about it's age because some of the people there are younger than this WIP. :sm01:
> I started binding off my Cozy Eve shawl, but it is an icord bind off, so it is taking a while. My Shifty is a sewn bind off, so it is also taking a while.


That shawl is just Glorious, Mav, it looks like it will bernice and warm, and very suitable for your weather conditions! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And you never have a suitable yarn for the project in your stash, so you have to buy more. My perpetual problem.
> But I will have yarn left over from my Shifty project, and it is plenty enough for the Old Port hat. It'll just be colourful. :sm01:


That would be an excellent accessory, to wear with your shawl! When I make a jumper, or jacket, I always plan to have. enough yarn leftover for a matching hat. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Sounds good to me. Sort of use what you have on hand to make the stuffing?


Barn-dweller said:


> The stuffing is a bit hit and miss. Today I mixed up breadcrumbs, onion and leek cooked and chopped up small, mushrooms chopped, grated cheese, sage, garlic, salt and pepper and a beaten egg, it turned out nice and tasty. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Pleased Mr. Wonderful's meds are helping him. Eyes are back to normal now and with the prognosis of 50-60% success hopefully we have beaten those odds even though it was left so long. xx





London Girl said:


> I truly hope so!! Xxxx


Same from me, also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I think I have reached the maximum awake time, so now I am off to bed, to hopefully sleep! 
Have a good day! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. And just finished some kfc and once again it was pretty awful but never mind...
> N
> Donna came today...that's enough of that!????
> 
> Sue is back to working 5 mornings, and I can't see that working. She doesn't finish until 2pm and that's from 8.30.am. But what do I know?????, anyway I took us to down town and she said she was picking Richard up. So I said I'd do it but she had to come with me because it was dark and I wasn't sure where to go. When we got there his bosses introduced themselves and Richard gave us a look around the office and the workshop. He is so relaxed with the brothers it's wonderful to see. Anyway because Richard was getting there for 10am.he had to get a bus which got him there at 9.20ish and was later getting out aswell. So the boss has given him a set of keys and he's allowed to start at 9.30am and finish at 4.30.pm. It's just so lovely to see him happy and the bosses are so helpful and pleasant. I hope this firm gets bigger and bigger.
> 
> I went to see Karen this morning, and I made us some chocolate to drink because Andrew was at the beach with Brie. She is doing fine again. Tomorrows quite busy for me. I have to go to TESCO to buy my lunches and get Albert some flowers. Then drive home via the crem and Asda then home hopefully by lunchtime. They are the plans anyway. Well that seems to be all for now but I'll just say I love yawl. Xx


Sounds like Richard has landed in a great place to work, good for him!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope that was a typo, not up to klling anyone at the moment. xx :sm16: :sm23:


Good news!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Cold again today. There is also the possibility of lake effect flurries if the wind turns the right way.
> I found my second oldest WIP. It's from 1994, and the pattern was still in the bag and I marked where I was so I COULD pick it back up and work on it. I'm going to take it to Craft Lunch for Show and Tell, and get a good laugh about it's age because some of the people there are younger than this WIP. :sm01:
> I started binding off my Cozy Eve shawl, but it is an icord bind off, so it is taking a while. My Shifty is a sewn bind off, so it is also taking a while.


Wow, that is stunning Mav!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a grey and chilly London. Where is Mrs P? Haven't seen her recently! I have just come back from two hours of bucket shaking for Cancer Research down in the underground station at the Millennium Dome in Greenwich. Miriam and I collected about £145 in an hour and forty minutes. We were supposed to do two hours but with my sore ankle and her bad back, we decided to cut it short, quite pleased with the result but got myself thoroughly chilled and can't seem to warm up now!

Enjoy the rest of your day/night, catch you later! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

So, here I am again, it was so hot yesterday, that it was too hard to do anything, and now I am just not tired. It is now 0143, and the temperature has dropped a little, and we are getting some overnight rain, which sounds wonderful, on my Corrugated Iron roof; and Mint seems to have cooled down enough now, so that she is no longer sounding like a Puffing Billy! she has been so unsettled, for the last couple of days, I was beginning to think that she would get heat Exhaustion, but she seems to have calmed down a bit now! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and chilly London. Where is Mrs P? Haven't seen her recently! I have just come back from two hours of bucket shaking for Cancer Research down in the underground station at the Millennium Dome in Greenwich. Miriam and I collected about £145 in an hour and forty minutes. We were supposed to do two hours but with my sore ankle and her bad back, we decided to cut it short, quite pleased with the result but got myself thoroughly chilled and can't seem to warm up now!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day/night, catch you later! xxxxx


Perhaps a HotToddy would help you begin to warmup, or a soak in a nice warm bath, might do the trick; but on the other hand, having both might get you warmer, much quicker! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's dry here at the moment but more rain on the way. Not much planned for today other than trying to stay out of the way. Half the window are in. Hopefully the rest will be finished today. Yes, where is our Josephine? I've noticed she is missing in action. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catzThat's great that DH is improviIng. All DHs should listen to their wife said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but do any of them? xx
> 
> 
> 
> I think any DH who listens to his wife, for any reason, is a very rare creature, but it would make things much easter, if they did listen, every now and then! xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sounds good to me. Sort of use what you have on hand to make the stuffing?


Either that or what I fancy at the time. xx :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and chilly London. Where is Mrs P? Haven't seen her recently! I have just come back from two hours of bucket shaking for Cancer Research down in the underground station at the Millennium Dome in Greenwich. Miriam and I collected about £145 in an hour and forty minutes. We were supposed to do two hours but with my sore ankle and her bad back, we decided to cut it short, quite pleased with the result but got myself thoroughly chilled and can't seem to warm up now!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day/night, catch you later! xxxxx


You need a nice bowl of home-made soup, well done on your collecting. I was wondering about Purple but I think she did say she had a busy time coming up. Hope she is OK though. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hello. You need a keeper. Someone that will prevent you from standing out in the cold and damp with a sore ankle. Hoping a cup of tea and a warm sweater will warm you inside and out.



London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and chilly London. Where is Mrs P? Haven't seen her recently! I have just come back from two hours of bucket shaking for Cancer Research down in the underground station at the Millennium Dome in Greenwich. Miriam and I collected about £145 in an hour and forty minutes. We were supposed to do two hours but with my sore ankle and her bad back, we decided to cut it short, quite pleased with the result but got myself thoroughly chilled and can't seem to warm up now!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day/night, catch you later! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

I have been into making and wearing ponchos lately. Wear them in the house and outdoors. I use the matching leftover yarn to make fingerless mitts and I wear those inside and outside also.


Xiang said:


> That would be an excellent accessory, to wear with your shawl! When I make a jumper, or jacket, I always plan to have. enough yarn leftover for a matching hat. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's gales and cloudy and oh so cold. Matthew sort of looked at me with his big blue eyes and red hair this morning and asked me if I would wait in their house until a firm brought a parcel for him. I really wanted to say no. But I did. Everyone was out. So I set to and did a little bit of tidying and put dishes away. The parcel came so I left. I went to TESCO for some Starbucks coffee and dinners for one and flowers for Albert. Then I went to the crem and didn't bother going to Asda, I know it's Thursday jinx but I'd spent enough in TESCO. It's unbelievable the cost of food and I'm only a one person....

I've done a couple of sudokus and had some coffee. S and s r going to a show tonight at the theatre. Something about a monster horror circus.....oh they have queer taste in entertainment. ...the gerbils were good as gold and slept all night. So I didn't do bad last night. I was up at 9 though because the boys kept coming into my room and chatting, they were both going for the bus to Middlesbrough but at different times.

I haven't seen anyone today and I don't intend going out tomorrow, although my conciounce is starting that I should go and see Wendy. She lives 12mls away in redcar and doesn't walk well. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She might fancy going for a coffee somewhere. She had arthritis on the bottom of her feet and really doesn't walk well.

There is a little something I need to tell you. Josephines brother in law has died a couple of days ago and they are very upset. Josephine is away this weekend because it's been booked a while, but probably won't get on to kp for a while yet, until things are sorted out. She has a lot on at the moment and everything's happening at the same time. She'll be back when she can. We will respect her privicy. She needs "me time"

OBTW. I love yawl.....


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Perhaps a HotToddy would help you begin to warmup, or a soak in a nice warm bath, might do the trick; but on the other hand, having both might get you warmer, much quicker! ???????????? xoxoxo


Great suggestions and I'm sure both would work wonders but I no longer have a bath and don't have the makings of a hot toddy!! What else have you got?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Cold again today. There is also the possibility of lake effect flurries if the wind turns the right way.
> I found my second oldest WIP. It's from 1994, and the pattern was still in the bag and I marked where I was so I COULD pick it back up and work on it. I'm going to take it to Craft Lunch for Show and Tell, and get a good laugh about it's age because some of the people there are younger than this WIP. :sm01:
> I started binding off my Cozy Eve shawl, but it is an icord bind off, so it is taking a while. My Shifty is a sewn bind off, so it is also taking a while.


Ooo I love that. Now come on nitz...get it finished. It's wonderful. All that work. Come on girl...(if you want to)????????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's gales and cloudy and oh so cold. Matthew sort of looked at me with his big blue eyes and red hair this morning and asked me if I would wait in their house until a firm brought a parcel for him. I really wanted to say no. But I did. Everyone was out. So I set to and did a little bit of tidying and put dishes away. The parcel came so I left. I went to TESCO for some Starbucks coffee and dinners for one and flowers for Albert. Then I went to the crem and didn't bother going to Asda, I know it's Thursday jinx but I'd spent enough in TESCO. It's unbelievable the cost of food and I'm only a one person....
> 
> I've done a couple of sudokus and had some coffee. S and s r going to a show tonight at the theatre. Something about a monster horror circus.....oh they have queer taste in entertainment. ...the gerbils were good as gold and slept all night. So I didn't do bad last night. I was up at 9 though because the boys kept coming into my room and chatting, they were both going for the bus to Middlesbrough but at different times.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone today and I don't intend going out tomorrow, although my conciounce is starting that I should go and see Wendy. She lives 12mls away in redcar and doesn't walk well. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She might fancy going for a coffee somewhere. She had arthritis on the bottom of her feet and really doesn't walk well.
> 
> There is a little something I need to tell you. Josephines brother in law has died a couple of days ago and they are very upset. Josephine is away this weekend because it's been booked a while, but probably won't get on to kp for a while yet, until things are sorted out. She has a lot on at the moment and everything's happening at the same time. She'll be back when she can. We will respect her privicy. She needs "me time"
> 
> OBTW. I love yawl.....


Thank you, Susan, for letting us know about what is going on with Josephine. Please pass along my most heartfelt sympathy to both Josephine and Mr. P. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello. You need a keeper. Someone that will prevent you from standing out in the cold and damp with a sore ankle. Hoping a cup of tea and a warm sweater will warm you inside and out.


Thank you, I have the warm sweater and the hot drink and I'm getting there! We were inside but as you can imagine, stations are windy places and as I had to wear a tabard, I took my coat off as it would have been too bulky under the tabard. I'm getting warmer but still not warm!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Ooo I love that. Now come on nitz...get it finished. It's wonderful. All that work. Come on girl...(if you want to)????????


Ditto from me, Mav. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I find our KFC has TOO much salt. And the pieces are smaller and smaller. We buy our fried chicken from the grocery store deli now.
> That's great that Richard has been given the responsibility of the keys. It sounds like he is doing very well.


I find it too salty too. But you right...they r tiny pieces. I think most manufactures like cadburys etc are making thing smaller either to save putting the prices up or being a nanny state we can only have small portions of things.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's gales and cloudy and oh so cold. Matthew sort of looked at me with his big blue eyes and red hair this morning and asked me if I would wait in their house until a firm brought a parcel for him. I really wanted to say no. But I did. Everyone was out. So I set to and did a little bit of tidying and put dishes away. The parcel came so I left. I went to TESCO for some Starbucks coffee and dinners for one and flowers for Albert. Then I went to the crem and didn't bother going to Asda, I know it's Thursday jinx but I'd spent enough in TESCO. It's unbelievable the cost of food and I'm only a one person....
> 
> I've done a couple of sudokus and had some coffee. S and s r going to a show tonight at the theatre. Something about a monster horror circus.....oh they have queer taste in entertainment. ...the gerbils were good as gold and slept all night. So I didn't do bad last night. I was up at 9 though because the boys kept coming into my room and chatting, they were both going for the bus to Middlesbrough but at different times.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone today and I don't intend going out tomorrow, although my conciounce is starting that I should go and see Wendy. She lives 12mls away in redcar and doesn't walk well. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She might fancy going for a coffee somewhere. She had arthritis on the bottom of her feet and really doesn't walk well.
> 
> There is a little something I need to tell you. Josephines brother in law has died a couple of days ago and they are very upset. Josephine is away this weekend because it's been booked a while, but probably won't get on to kp for a while yet, until things are sorted out. She has a lot on at the moment and everything's happening at the same time. She'll be back when she can. We will respect her privicy. She needs "me time"
> 
> OBTW. I love yawl.....


Thank you for the explanation for Josephine's absence, I had forgotten that she was away with the WI in January. I'm so sorry to hear about Mr P's brother, I met him briefly a while back and he seemed very nice.


----------



## jinx

Hello from my little dark cloudy corner of the world. It is the 9th day in a row without sun. I am waiting anxiously for Sunday as it should shine then after the snow storm on Saturday. 
I have this man running around my house that I do not know. He is feeling better than he has in over a year. He is feeling so well that it scares me a bit. Sort of waiting for the other shoe to drop feeling.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello from my little dark cloudy corner of the world. It is the 9th day in a row without sun. I am waiting anxiously for Sunday as it should shine then after the snow storm on Saturday.
> I have this man running around my house that I do not know. He is feeling better than he has in over a year. He is feeling so well that it scares me a bit. Sort of waiting for the other shoe to drop feeling.


I completely understand what you mean! I hope the meds have a permanent effect and Mr W stays bright eyed and bushy tailed!!


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Susan, for letting us know about what is going on with Josephine. Please pass along my most heartfelt sympathy to both Josephine and Mr. P. xxxooo


Thankyou I will Pam. She just needs time


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thank you for the explanation for Josephine's absence, I had forgotten that she was away with the WI in January. I'm so sorry to hear about Mr P's brother, I met him briefly a while back and he seemed very nice.


How long is it now until you get to Vietnam June? Is your tummy going round? Mine goes round when I go to saltburn????


----------



## jinx

I dislike the way manufacturers try to trick us. The height of the cereal boxes get taller and taller. They actually do not fit on the shelves any more. However, they get skinnier and skinnier so they are too thin to stand up. The ounces decrease as the size of the packaging increases.



grandma susan said:


> I find it too salty too. But you right...they r tiny pieces. I think most manufactures like cadburys etc are making thing smaller either to save putting the prices up or being a nanny state we can only have small portions of things.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing Purple's sad news. We wish her and her family the best and will be eagerly looking forward to her return to connections.



grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's gales and cloudy and oh so cold. Matthew sort of looked at me with his big blue eyes and red hair this morning and asked me if I would wait in their house until a firm brought a parcel for him. I really wanted to say no. But I did. Everyone was out. So I set to and did a little bit of tidying and put dishes away. The parcel came so I left. I went to TESCO for some Starbucks coffee and dinners for one and flowers for Albert. Then I went to the crem and didn't bother going to Asda, I know it's Thursday jinx but I'd spent enough in TESCO. It's unbelievable the cost of food and I'm only a one person....
> 
> I've done a couple of sudokus and had some coffee. S and s r going to a show tonight at the theatre. Something about a monster horror circus.....oh they have queer taste in entertainment. ...the gerbils were good as gold and slept all night. So I didn't do bad last night. I was up at 9 though because the boys kept coming into my room and chatting, they were both going for the bus to Middlesbrough but at different times.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone today and I don't intend going out tomorrow, although my conciounce is starting that I should go and see Wendy. She lives 12mls away in redcar and doesn't walk well. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She might fancy going for a coffee somewhere. She had arthritis on the bottom of her feet and really doesn't walk well.
> 
> There is a little something I need to tell you. Josephines brother in law has died a couple of days ago and they are very upset. Josephine is away this weekend because it's been booked a while, but probably won't get on to kp for a while yet, until things are sorted out. She has a lot on at the moment and everything's happening at the same time. She'll be back when she can. We will respect her privicy. She needs "me time"
> 
> OBTW. I love yawl.....


----------



## jinx

It is sort of funny. I had forgotten what his true character was. As he gradually got sick and sick he changed bit by bit. Then all of a sudden he is back to what was normal. I going to go hide that other shoe.



London Girl said:


> I completely understand what you mean! I hope the meds have a permanent effect and Mr W stays bright eyed and bushy tailed!!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou I will Pam. She just needs time


Yes, I'm sure she does. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> How long is it now until you get to Vietnam June? Is your tummy going round? Mine goes round when I go to saltburn????


Yeah, I have some big butterflies in there somewhere! I had no worries when I went to NZ on my own 3 years, ago but Vietnam is a VERY foreign country, very few speak English and noodles seem to feature in every meal! One week today, I will be in the air on my way!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello from my little dark cloudy corner of the world. It is the 9th day in a row without sun. I am waiting anxiously for Sunday as it should shine then after the snow storm on Saturday.
> I have this man running around my house that I do not know. He is feeling better than he has in over a year. He is feeling so well that it scares me a bit. Sort of waiting for the other shoe to drop feeling.


Hey enjoy it while you can, lovely he's got his energy back, now you have to make sure he doesn't overdo it. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Susan, for letting us know about what is going on with Josephine. Please pass along my most heartfelt sympathy to both Josephine and Mr. P. xxxooo


Mine also, please! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey enjoy it while you can, lovely he's got his energy back, now you have to make sure he doesn't overdo it. xx


Hahaha ......... Hi Jacki, when I first read your comment, I felt a bit bemused, as I couldn't see my name associated with it, because it look so much like something I would actually say! then when I checked again, I was actually quite relieved to find that you had posted it ...... as it meant that I hadn't quite lost my brain, yet! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your youngest DD feels better soon and doesn't pass the cough to you.


Thanks Mav, She is doing much better now, and she is pretty good at keeping things like that. She had a few days off work, so that she could have a bit more rest, to give herself a good chance of recovering! I sometimes forget that she is no longer a????????baby, even tho' she is still one of my????????babies! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> My window tips in also. The sink is in a corner so it is tricky to reach it, tilt it, hold it, and wash it while sitting in the sink.





nitz8catz said:


> I can picture that, and I wouldn't want to try it.


I hadn't ever heard of the tilting windows, I reckon it would be good have them, instead of the ones I have, but how do they open, when the weather is beautiful, and begging to have open windows, to have the air flowing through the house, refreshing everything inside! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I find it too salty too. But you right...they r tiny pieces. I think most manufactures like cadburys etc are making thing smaller either to save putting the prices up or being a nanny state we can only have small portions of things.


Susan. I think the Global Companies, (even the ones that try to make us believe that they are still trying to keep their customers happy) are all reducing the size of their products, so that they can screw more money out of their customers, so that they can keep the Stockholders happy, and rich! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, breezy Norfolk. Ironing planned for today so off to do it before I talk myself out of it. See you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Mav, She is doing much better now, and she is pretty good at keeping things like that. She had a few days off work, so that she could have a bit more rest, to give herself a good chance of recovering! I sometimes forget that she is no longer a????????baby, even tho' she is still one of my????????babies! ????????????????????????


They are _always_ our babies, however old they are!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a cloudy but mild London! I'm not going out today, I was on my feet long enough yesterday!! I plan to finish the bag I am making for DIL and then knit! Ankle is a bit sore where my shoe was pushing into the swollen part of it yesterday but it is on the mend!

Have a good one my lovelies, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, breezy Norfolk. Ironing planned for today so off to do it before I talk myself out of it. See you later. xx


Enjoy your Ironing! I am on here, until I either get tired enough to sleep, or. become wide awake again! ???? So for now, I am watching a horse show, with Martin Clunes, and it is quite interesting, for me at least; as I have been frightened of them since I was 4 years old, because of the way my older sisters introduced me to my grandfather's horse, who was a much larger horse, than most other horses, I forget how big dad said he was, but apparently he was an extremely gentle horse, and only wanted to be patted by the children that he could see. ????
I sometimes wish I could go back to that time, and learn how to relate to Blackie (that was his name), because I wasn't a tiny child, and I think if I had gotten to know the horse, things might just have progressed differently, in the family I grew up in! ???????????? Is that crazy, or what? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -7'c (19'F). Cloudy today and snow starting this afternoon just as I'm leaving work. Snow tomorrow and snow/rain/slush/crap falling from the sky on Sunday. 
I have car maintenance appointment scheduled for Saturday morning and this weekend is my bi-weekly run to Costco. I'll be watching the weather.
197 people are under observation now as the last 2 scheduled flights from China landed in Toronto. One passenger said to the TV reporters that she was surprised that there was no temperature screening, just self-reporting. (We're big on self-reporting in this country. We use the honour system a lot.)
I worked on my 1994 crochet project at lunch time and actually found my place in the pattern and was able to do one of the half circles during Craft Lunch.
Knit Night was crowded last night. I finished binding off my Cozy Eve and got some glamour shots on the mannequin. I don't think I need to block this one much. There were several people working on their Cozy Eve projects. I also bought some yarn for my next project. I'll start the Old Port hat once the Shifty is finished binding off. The new yarn is going to be a Dandelion Fields poncho. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dandelion-fields-poncho


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Enjoy your Ironing! I am on here, until I either get tired enough to sleep, or. become wide awake again! ???? Sofor now I am watching a house show, with Martin Clunes, and it is quite interesting, for me at least; as I have been frightened of them sinceI was 4 years old, because of the way my older sisters introduced me to my grandfather's horse, who was a much larger horse, than most other horses, I forget how big dad said he was, but apparently he was an extremely gentle horse, and only wanted to be patted by the children that he could see. ????


We were around horses and ponies growing up. I wouldn't say I'm a horse person, but am accustomed to them. I did have one neighbour horse that delighted in biting me in the middle of my back every chance that she got. I had to keep my face turned toward that horse. 
One of the ponies was my "baby". She followed me around like a puppy, would lay down in the field beside us, and just wanted company all the time.
I'm sorry that you have a horse aversion.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild London! I'm not going out today, I was on my feet long enough yesterday!! I plan to finish the bag I am making for DIL and then knit! Ankle is a bit sore where my shoe was pushing into the swollen part of it yesterday but it is on the mend!
> 
> Have a good one my lovelies, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Today sounds like a good day for slippers.
Have an enjoyable day finishing your bag.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Susan. I think the Global Companies, (even the ones that try to make us believe that they are still trying to keep their customers happy) are all reducing the size of their products, so that they can screw more money out of their customers, so that they can keep the Stockholders happy, and rich! ????????????


I remember when buying stock was a gamble. Now with "guaranteed" stock payouts, the stockholders are happy and rich and the consumers get the short stick, 'cause the money has to come from somewhere and the stockholders get their money first.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hadn't ever heard of the tilting windows, I reckon it would be good have them, instead of the ones I have, but how do they open, when the weather is beautiful, and begging to have open windows, to have the air flowing through the house, refreshing everything inside! ???????????????? xoxoxo


Ours are vertical sliders, so they go up and down and have latches on the side to lock them to various positions, so we can have them open a little or a lot. The windows have additional locks on the top that let them tilt inward from the top so they can be cleaned.
Our windows are cleaned like the bottom of this one, but our upper window is not fixed and can be dropped and tilted in too, so you have two windows tilted in on top of each other.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -7'c (19'F). Cloudy today and snow starting this afternoon just as I'm leaving work. Snow tomorrow and snow/rain/slush/crap falling from the sky on Sunday.
> I have car maintenance appointment scheduled for Saturday morning and this weekend is my bi-weekly run to Costco. I'll be watching the weather.
> 197 people are under observation now as the last 2 scheduled flights from China landed in Toronto. One passenger said to the TV reporters that she was surprised that there was no temperature screening, just self-reporting. (We're big on self-reporting in this country. We use the honour system a lot.)
> I worked on my 1994 crochet project at lunch time and actually found my place in the pattern and was able to do one of the half circles during Craft Lunch.
> Knit Night was crowded last night. I finished binding off my Cozy Eve and got some glamour shots on the mannequin. I don't think I need to block this one much. There were several people working on their Cozy Eve projects. I also bought some yarn for my next project. I'll start the Old Port hat once the Shifty is finished binding off. The new yarn is going to be a Dandelion Fields poncho.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dandelion-fields-poncho


That looks great. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -7'c (19'F). Cloudy today and snow starting this afternoon just as I'm leaving work. Snow tomorrow and snow/rain/slush/crap falling from the sky on Sunday.
> I have car maintenance appointment scheduled for Saturday morning and this weekend is my bi-weekly run to Costco. I'll be watching the weather.
> 197 people are under observation now as the last 2 scheduled flights from China landed in Toronto. One passenger said to the TV reporters that she was surprised that there was no temperature screening, just self-reporting. (We're big on self-reporting in this country. We use the honour system a lot.)
> I worked on my 1994 crochet project at lunch time and actually found my place in the pattern and was able to do one of the half circles during Craft Lunch.
> Knit Night was crowded last night. I finished binding off my Cozy Eve and got some glamour shots on the mannequin. I don't think I need to block this one much. There were several people working on their Cozy Eve projects. I also bought some yarn for my next project. I'll start the Old Port hat once the Shifty is finished binding off. The new yarn is going to be a Dandelion Fields poncho.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dandelion-fields-poncho


That is just BEAUTIFUL!! (sorry for shouting!) Great job! Hope you manage to avoid or at least me safe from the snow, rain and slush but please, please avoid the falling crap at all costs!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I have some big butterflies in there somewhere! I had no worries when I went to NZ on my own 3 years, ago but Vietnam is a VERY foreign country, very few speak English and noodles seem to feature in every meal! One week today, I will be in the air on my way!! Xxxx


I hope you keep those big butterflies under control. I'm sure you'll have a lovely time with the family and have lots of stories to tell us when you get back home.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Today sounds like a good day for slippers.
> Have an enjoyable day finishing your bag.


Yep, slippers are definitely the order of the day!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It is sort of funny. I had forgotten what his true character was. As he gradually got sick and sick he changed bit by bit. Then all of a sudden he is back to what was normal. I going to go hide that other shoe.


I hope that medication continues to keep Mr Wonderful his old self.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you keep those big butterflies under control. I'm sure you'll have a lovely time with the family and have lots of stories to tell us when you get back home.


I hope so too, I am determined to feel positive all the way!! Hoping to keep in touch, the house has WiFi!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I dislike the way manufacturers try to trick us. The height of the cereal boxes get taller and taller. They actually do not fit on the shelves any more. However, they get skinnier and skinnier so they are too thin to stand up. The ounces decrease as the size of the packaging increases.


Most of the cereals that we eat are available now in just the bags, so I have some Rubbermaid cereal keepers and buy the cereal by the bag. They are a little messier to stack on the grocery shelves, but I don't eat the box anyway, so one less thing to recycle. The bags are getting smaller though.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello from my little dark cloudy corner of the world. It is the 9th day in a row without sun. I am waiting anxiously for Sunday as it should shine then after the snow storm on Saturday.
> I have this man running around my house that I do not know. He is feeling better than he has in over a year. He is feeling so well that it scares me a bit. Sort of waiting for the other shoe to drop feeling.


You're getting a snow storm on Saturday too? Ours starts tonight.
Hide that shoe.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I find it too salty too. But you right...they r tiny pieces. I think most manufactures like cadburys etc are making thing smaller either to save putting the prices up or being a nanny state we can only have small portions of things.


I dislike the companies that make smaller portions AND raise the price too. I'm lucky that we have farmers nearby and a farmer's market in the summer. And a huge chest freezer.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -7'c (19'F). Cloudy today and snow starting this afternoon just as I'm leaving work. Snow tomorrow and snow/rain/slush/crap falling from the sky on Sunday.
> I have car maintenance appointment scheduled for Saturday morning and this weekend is my bi-weekly run to Costco. I'll be watching the weather.
> 197 people are under observation now as the last 2 scheduled flights from China landed in Toronto. One passenger said to the TV reporters that she was surprised that there was no temperature screening, just self-reporting. (We're big on self-reporting in this country. We use the honour system a lot.)
> I worked on my 1994 crochet project at lunch time and actually found my place in the pattern and was able to do one of the half circles during Craft Lunch.
> Knit Night was crowded last night. I finished binding off my Cozy Eve and got some glamour shots on the mannequin. I don't think I need to block this one much. There were several people working on their Cozy Eve projects. I also bought some yarn for my next project. I'll start the Old Port hat once the Shifty is finished binding off. The new yarn is going to be a Dandelion Fields poncho.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dandelion-fields-poncho


Mav, that is lovely, I wish we could see it on you also!

I have had to take a break from all of my knitting projects, because it has just been far too hot, for even me, too do any knitting!

In the Southern section of South Australia, Port lincoln had a deluge, with major flooding, and my daughter described the rainfall in Adelaide, as Monsoon like, and ferocious! It has been trying to rain here, but we are only getting a fraction of the amount of rain, that other areas have had, through the day?

Have a wonderful day, I am going to be watching "Tales from the Coast" With Robson Green (He might be related to me). ???????????? This show is about all of The coasts of UK, I think! Anyway I like to see what the Coastal areas of other countries, when compared to the vast coastal area of Australia. I know what quite a bit of the Coastline here, is like; but I have never been to the coast of another country! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Susan, for letting us know about what is going on with Josephine. Please pass along my most heartfelt sympathy to both Josephine and Mr. P. xxxooo


Mine too. Thanks Susan.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Ooo I love that. Now come on nitz...get it finished. It's wonderful. All that work. Come on girl...(if you want to)????????


It's waited since 1994. I did do one more half circle. Just a few more stitches and another half circle and that row is done.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Great suggestions and I'm sure both would work wonders but I no longer have a bath and don't have the makings of a hot toddy!! What else have you got?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Curling up in a big warm blanket and make sure you put on slippers. When my feet are cold, I'm cold all over.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Our first daffodils in the garden and it's only 31st Jan. Not used to seeing them so early, it was usually April before they came out at The Barn.xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's gales and cloudy and oh so cold. Matthew sort of looked at me with his big blue eyes and red hair this morning and asked me if I would wait in their house until a firm brought a parcel for him. I really wanted to say no. But I did. Everyone was out. So I set to and did a little bit of tidying and put dishes away. The parcel came so I left. I went to TESCO for some Starbucks coffee and dinners for one and flowers for Albert. Then I went to the crem and didn't bother going to Asda, I know it's Thursday jinx but I'd spent enough in TESCO. It's unbelievable the cost of food and I'm only a one person....
> 
> I've done a couple of sudokus and had some coffee. S and s r going to a show tonight at the theatre. Something about a monster horror circus.....oh they have queer taste in entertainment. ...the gerbils were good as gold and slept all night. So I didn't do bad last night. I was up at 9 though because the boys kept coming into my room and chatting, they were both going for the bus to Middlesbrough but at different times.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone today and I don't intend going out tomorrow, although my conciounce is starting that I should go and see Wendy. She lives 12mls away in redcar and doesn't walk well. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She might fancy going for a coffee somewhere. She had arthritis on the bottom of her feet and really doesn't walk well.
> 
> There is a little something I need to tell you. Josephines brother in law has died a couple of days ago and they are very upset. Josephine is away this weekend because it's been booked a while, but probably won't get on to kp for a while yet, until things are sorted out. She has a lot on at the moment and everything's happening at the same time. She'll be back when she can. We will respect her privicy. She needs "me time"
> 
> OBTW. I love yawl.....


Matthew didn't have to ask too hard. :sm01: 
I'm glad the gerbils cooperated.
Thanks for letting us know about Josephine and her family.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's gales and cloudy and oh so cold. Matthew sort of looked at me with his big blue eyes and red hair this morning and asked me if I would wait in their house until a firm brought a parcel for him. I really wanted to say no. But I did. Everyone was out. So I set to and did a little bit of tidying and put dishes away. The parcel came so I left. I went to TESCO for some Starbucks coffee and dinners for one and flowers for Albert. Then I went to the crem and didn't bother going to Asda, I know it's Thursday jinx but I'd spent enough in TESCO. It's unbelievable the cost of food and I'm only a one person....
> 
> I've done a couple of sudokus and had some coffee. S and s r going to a show tonight at the theatre. Something about a monster horror circus.....oh they have queer taste in entertainment. ...the gerbils were good as gold and slept all night. So I didn't do bad last night. I was up at 9 though because the boys kept coming into my room and chatting, they were both going for the bus to Middlesbrough but at different times.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone today and I don't intend going out tomorrow, although my conciounce is starting that I should go and see Wendy. She lives 12mls away in redcar and doesn't walk well. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She might fancy going for a coffee somewhere. She had arthritis on the bottom of her feet and really doesn't walk well.
> 
> There is a little something I need to tell you. Josephines brother in law has died a couple of days ago and they are very upset. Josephine is away this weekend because it's been booked a while, but probably won't get on to kp for a while yet, until things are sorted out. She has a lot on at the moment and everything's happening at the same time. She'll be back when she can. We will respect her privicy. She needs "me time"
> 
> OBTW. I love yawl.....


Matthew didn't have to ask too hard. :sm01: 
I'm glad the gerbils cooperated.
Thanks for letting us know about Josephine and her family.
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have been into making and wearing ponchos lately. Wear them in the house and outdoors. I use the matching leftover yarn to make fingerless mitts and I wear those inside and outside also.


I have yet to make fingerless mitts or finish fingered mitts. I'm going to have to do some. Maybe if I have yarn leftover from the poncho.
The owner of the LYS wants me to finish this one because she likes the pattern too.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild London! I'm not going out today, I was on my feet long enough yesterday!! I plan to finish the bag I am making for DIL and then knit! Ankle is a bit sore where my shoe was pushing into the swollen part of it yesterday but it is on the mend!
> 
> Have a good one my lovelies, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hello June, after reading your post, I think I can safely say, that I think you may now realise, just why one is advised to rest an injured joint, for a few days, then reassess the injury before putting that joint, back to full use! I hope your ankle recovers soon (especially if you let it rest, for a day, or two)!???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's dry here at the moment but more rain on the way. Not much planned for today other than trying to stay out of the way. Half the window are in. Hopefully the rest will be finished today. Yes, where is our Josephine? I've noticed she is missing in action. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


That's quick work. Hopefully the rest of the windows go in just as fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Our first daffodils in the garden and it's only 31st Jan. Not used to seeing them so early, it was usually April before they came out at The Barn.xx


Oh my, SPRING!!!!
Thanks for the flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Friday traffic is light.
Everyone have a great day, and weekend if I don't get on again.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> In the past few years I have been reading articles about the same things. I have definitely noticed the length of time antibiotics are ordered are much shorter than years ago. Do not know if it is just because the antibiotics are stronger or if they are
> indeed finding two weeks of the meds is overkill.


I might just have to do o little research on this subject, just to find out if a conclusion of the original question has been Published. There is no point to putting a query about the validity of prescribing some medications for a particular time, if there is no follow up, to complete the subject! It would be really great if I could get DH to do this research for me, because he is much better at research than I am, and he always finds what we want, much faster than I do; but he will only research what he thinks is interesting; but I have just remembered, sincemy sight has been affected negatively, by these damned Cateracts, if I happen to say that I am looking for something, I have noticed that his phone seems to jump into his hands, and he has found the info that I was looking for, in about a quarter of the time that I take; so he is now my designated Researcher! There is but one problem with this, and that is ......... he has usually gone to bed, 2 to 3 hours before I do, and that is the time I usually find things to research! ???????? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Mav, that is lovely, I wish we could see it on you also!
> 
> I have had to take a break from all of my knitting projects, because it has just been far too hot, for even me, too do any knitting!
> 
> In the Southern section of South Australia, Port lincoln had a deluge, with major flooding, and my daughter described the rainfall in Adelaide, as Monsoon like, and ferocious! It has been trying to rain here, but we are only getting a fraction of the amount of rain, that other areas have had, through the day?
> 
> Have a wonderful day, I am going to be watching "Tales from the Coast" With Robson Green (He might be related to me). ???????????? This show is about all of The coasts of UK, I think! Anyway I like to see what the Coastal areas of other countries, when compared to the vast coastal area of Australia. I know what quite a bit of the Coastline here, is like; but I have never been to the coast of another country! xoxoxo


Sorry to hear Canberra is in fire trouble : :sm03: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Just one of the studies on decreasing antibiotics. https://www.healio.com/infectious-disease/emerging-diseases/news/print/infectious-disease-news/%7B9c5ce895-96eb-4830-9d5f-3900f79e76b6%7D/how-can-we-decrease-antibiotic-resistance



Xiang said:


> I might just have to do o little research on this subject, just to find out if a conclusion of the original question has been Published. There is no point to putting a query about the validity of prescribing some medications for a particular time, if there is no follow up, to complete the subject! It would be really great if I could get DH to do this research for me, because he is much better at research than I am, and he always finds what we want, much faster than I do; but he will only research what he thinks is interesting; but I have just remembered, sincemy sight has been affected negatively, by these damned Cateracts, if I happen to say that I am looking for something, I have noticed that his phone seems to jump into his hands, and he has found the info that I was looking for, in about a quarter of the time that I take; so he is now my designated Researcher! There is but one problem with this, and that is ......... he has usually gone to bed, 2 to 3 hours before I do, and that is the time I usually find things to research! ???????? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Curling up in a big warm blanket and make sure you put on slippers. When my feet are cold, I'm cold all over.


I did that and it worked eventually!! I don't remember ever getting chilled like that from just standing in the cold, I must be getting old!! Need to stay healthy now for my long flight!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Sit down, put your FEET up. Rest and relax the day away. Let your ankle heal as much as possible before liftoff. How long a flight is it?



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild London! I'm not going out today, I was on my feet long enough yesterday!! I plan to finish the bag I am making for DIL and then knit! Ankle is a bit sore where my shoe was pushing into the swollen part of it yesterday but it is on the mend!
> 
> Have a good one my lovelies, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a rainy Pacific Northwest. Will be heading out to Fiber Social at the LYS in a couple of hours. Then DS needs to get a root canal done this afternoon, so will be going with him for that. The fun continues around here. New windows are being installed beginning tomorrow through Thursday or Friday. New cabinets in the kitchen a week from Friday. It's beginning to all come together finally. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. :sm02: xxxooo


What I hope for you, and your family, is that everything gets finished, to your DH's satisfaction, in a much shortened time, and you are able to return to your new home, and begin to enjoy the new region, and the weather conditions. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Lovely shawl worth all the work you put into it.
Sounds like you have a busy weekend. Hoping the weather cooperates.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -7'c (19'F). Cloudy today and snow starting this afternoon just as I'm leaving work. Snow tomorrow and snow/rain/slush/crap falling from the sky on Sunday.
> I have car maintenance appointment scheduled for Saturday morning and this weekend is my bi-weekly run to Costco. I'll be watching the weather.
> 197 people are under observation now as the last 2 scheduled flights from China landed in Toronto. One passenger said to the TV reporters that she was surprised that there was no temperature screening, just self-reporting. (We're big on self-reporting in this country. We use the honour system a lot.)
> I worked on my 1994 crochet project at lunch time and actually found my place in the pattern and was able to do one of the half circles during Craft Lunch.
> Knit Night was crowded last night. I finished binding off my Cozy Eve and got some glamour shots on the mannequin. I don't think I need to block this one much. There were several people working on their Cozy Eve projects. I also bought some yarn for my next project. I'll start the Old Port hat once the Shifty is finished binding off. The new yarn is going to be a Dandelion Fields poncho.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dandelion-fields-poncho


----------



## jinx

I believe he is overdoing it a bit. What do I know? I looked out the window and saw him ready the ladder in the garage to go up to change a light bulb. Geez, no matter how he feels climbing a ladder is out of the question for a man his age. That was after he welded my stool, fixed the faucet, and went grocery shopping. I have hidden all his shoes. Luckily he only has a few pair.



nitz8catz said:


> I hope that medication continues to keep Mr Wonderful his old self.


----------



## jinx

We do not live that far apart as the crow flies. It is a much longer trip when driving around Lake Michigan.


nitz8catz said:


> You're getting a snow storm on Saturday too? Ours starts tonight.
> Hide that shoe.


----------



## jinx

Oh my goodness. I know your winters are less intense than ours. However, daffodils in January is unbelievable. Thanks for sharing your little bit of spring.


Barn-dweller said:


> Our first daffodils in the garden and it's only 31st Jan. Not used to seeing them so early, it was usually April before they came out at The Barn.xx


----------



## jinx

You go girl. Once you are on your way the butterflies will subside. Can you imagine what it would like for me to have to make that trip?


London Girl said:


> Yeah, I have some big butterflies in there somewhere! I had no worries when I went to NZ on my own 3 years, ago but Vietnam is a VERY foreign country, very few speak English and noodles seem to feature in every meal! One week today, I will be in the air on my way!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

He is uncontrollable at the moment. The list for my honeydoer is getting shorter as he is doing normal maintenance again. I am trying to reason with him to keep him safe, but I am not successful.



Barn-dweller said:


> Hey enjoy it while you can, lovely he's got his energy back, now you have to make sure he doesn't overdo it. xx


----------



## jinx

I assume you are finished with your ironing by now. That is if you got started when you said you would. It just boggles my mind to think of doing ironing.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, breezy Norfolk. Ironing planned for today so off to do it before I talk myself out of it. See you later. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a beautiful day but cold. No ice or snow though thank goodness. Marg came up for a cup of tea and I had a couple of baby cdaardigns for little girls so I gave her them. She though they were great. I've told her to ask Kathryn to be honest and if she thinks she might not use any of them then please send them home because they'll just go into the bag with the other knitting I already had done. I have a Blanket for. Boy just needs edging. It's blue with little boats embossed on it .
> 
> Nothing seems to be happening. I'm going to say this at the risk of being house at by you. I went to get my dirty sheets to was and they were fine, but believe it or not....the pillowcases were inside out. What the hell does it take to get her to do what I want. It's not brain surgery is it.....I calmed down but I will say something tomorrow. I can't keep my mouth shut now.like I say if we all had this peeve the world would be a happier place. It's so petty I know.
> 
> Well, I've not got anything more to write so I'll say luv yawl. Xxx


Now Susan, please note that I am not yelling at you, but I really don't think you are being * PETTY*; after all is said and done, you have explained to her, *MANY* times how you want the work done, and what is to be done, once the Housekeeping Chores are done; and she has even joked about how her previous employer used to say exactly the same things, to her!
You keep telling us that she is a lovely woman, and that is well, and good for her; but you are paying for her to do a job, and to do it properly. If she was employed, say in a Hospital, or even a Hotel or Motel, as a. Cleaner, she would not be employed for very long, if she worked in the same manner, that she does at your home!
Have your "Chat" with her, and perhaps have her duties typed in Black & White, so that she can read them, and then be able to do the things she is supposed to do, including putting caps back on containers, and returning them to where she got them from; so what I am suggesting, is that you prepare an itemised list of what is required of her; if you haven't already done this, at the beginning of her employment, and remember that while she is at your house, doing the cleaning, you are her employer, and she is your employee; not your visiting friend, there to share a cuppa with you.

I would tell you what the document was, If I could remember the name of it, but anyone who is employed, has one of these documents, pertaining to their specific employment! It might even help her to do her job correctly, maybe!

Anyway, I will apologise now, just in case I have slung my hook in, where it isn't needed! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I believe he is overdoing it a bit. What do I know? I looked out the window and saw him ready the ladder in the garage to go up to change a light bulb. Geez, no matter how he feels climbing a ladder is out of the question for a man his age. That was after he welded my stool, fixed the faucet, and went grocery shopping. I have hidden all his shoes. Luckily he only has a few pair.


It's no good telling them anything they know best of course until something goes wrong and then they are pathetic and sort of pleading for sympathy. Men, huh. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I assume you are finished with your ironing by now. That is if you got started when you said you would. It just boggles my mind to think of doing ironing.


Yes all done now and dinner cooked and eaten, now to knit for the afternoon. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not sure they know the meaning of the word!! :sm22: xxxx


Sympathy is only useful, when it is solely for them! ???? :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Our first daffodils in the garden and it's only 31st Jan. Not used to seeing them so early, it was usually April before they came out at The Barn.xx


How lovely, I know exactly where they are growing!! My next door neighbour and I both have crocuses in bloom but not enough yet to make a good photo.
I finished the bag for DIL, it is squashy and super light so will not be a burden to pack!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How lovely, I know exactly where they are growing!! My next door neighbour and I both have crocuses in bloom but not enough yet to make a good photo.
> I finished the bag for DIL, it is squashy and super light so will not be a burden to pack!


Very nice, I'm sure she'll love it. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I might just have to do o little research on this subject, just to find out if a conclusion of the original question has been Published. There is no point to putting a query about the validity of prescribing some medications for a particular time, if there is no follow up, to complete the subject! It would be really great if I could get DH to do this research for me, because he is much better at research than I am, and he always finds what we want, much faster than I do; but he will only research what he thinks is interesting; but I have just remembered, sincemy sight has been affected negatively, by these damned Cateracts, if I happen to say that I am looking for something, I have noticed that his phone seems to jump into his hands, and he has found the info that I was looking for, in about a quarter of the time that I take; so he is now my designated Researcher! There is but one problem with this, and that is ......... he has usually gone to bed, 2 to 3 hours before I do, and that is the time I usually find things to research! ???????? ???????? xoxoxo


You'll have to scribble a list for him although if you are like me, when you wanna know, you wanna know NOW!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sit down, put your FEET up. Rest and relax the day away. Let your ankle heal as much as possible before liftoff. How long a flight is it?


Two hours to Zurich then about 16 from Zurich to Ho Chi Min City where my son will, hopefully, meet me and show me the sights. We have an overnight stopover then fly up to Hoi An the next afternoon, that takes about an hour. Really looking forward to some free time with my son, that will be great!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I believe he is overdoing it a bit. What do I know? I looked out the window and saw him ready the ladder in the garage to go up to change a light bulb. Geez, no matter how he feels climbing a ladder is out of the question for a man his age. That was after he welded my stool, fixed the faucet, and went grocery shopping. I have hidden all his shoes. Luckily he only has a few pair.


I don't know what he's taking but may I have some please??! :sm23: May I ask Mr W's actual age as opposed to the 30 years he is pretending to be? xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Two hours to Zurich then about 16 from Zurich to Ho Chi Min City where my son will, hopefully, meet me and show me the sights. We have an overnight stopover then fly up to Hoi An the next afternoon, that takes about an hour. Really looking forward to some free time with my son, that will be great!! xxxx


The bag is great. Can't wait to hear of your adventures in Vietnam.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You go girl. Once you are on your way the butterflies will subside. Can you imagine what it would like for me to have to make that trip?


Have you made any overseas trips in the past? Just curious!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Now Susan, please note that I am not yelling at you, but I really don't think you are being * PETTY*; after all is said and done, you have explained to her, *MANY* times how you want the work done, and what is to be done, once the Housekeeping Chores are done; and she has even joked about how her previous employer used to say exactly the same things, to her!
> You keep telling us that she is a lovely woman, and that is well, and good for her; but you are paying for her to do a job, and to do it properly. If she was employed, say in a Hospital, or even a Hotel or Motel, as a. Cleaner, she would not be employed for very long, if she worked in the same manner, that she does at your home!
> Have your "Chat" with her, and perhaps have her duties typed in Black & White, so that she can read them, and then be able to do the things she is supposed to do, including putting caps back on containers, and returning them to where she got them from; so what I am suggesting, is that you prepare an itemised list of what is required of her; if you haven't already done this, at the beginning of her employment, and remember that while she is at your house, doing the cleaning, you are her employer, and she is your employee; not your visiting friend, there to share a cuppa with you.
> 
> I would tell you what the document was, If I could remember the name of it, but anyone who is employed, has one of these documents, pertaining to their specific employment! It might even help her to do her job correctly, maybe!
> 
> Anyway, I will apologise now, just in case I have slung my hook in, where it isn't needed! ???????????? xoxoxo


Great advice Judi but I suspect this has all already been done, many times!! I guess you either have to kick her out or just laugh!! :sm19: :sm19: :sm11: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:



> Very nice, I'm sure she'll love it. xxxx


If she doesn't, I _do_ so I'll bring it back with me!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> The bag is great. Can't wait to hear of your adventures in Vietnam.


I hope to post many pictures and tell you what I've been up to, watch this space!! Are you home yet Jeanette? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -7'c (19'F). Cloudy today and snow starting this afternoon just as I'm leaving work. Snow tomorrow and snow/rain/slush/crap falling from the sky on Sunday.
> I have car maintenance appointment scheduled for Saturday morning and this weekend is my bi-weekly run to Costco. I'll be watching the weather.
> 197 people are under observation now as the last 2 scheduled flights from China landed in Toronto. One passenger said to the TV reporters that she was surprised that there was no temperature screening, just self-reporting. (We're big on self-reporting in this country. We use the honour system a lot.)
> I worked on my 1994 crochet project at lunch time and actually found my place in the pattern and was able to do one of the half circles during Craft Lunch.
> Knit Night was crowded last night. I finished binding off my Cozy Eve and got some glamour shots on the mannequin. I don't think I need to block this one much. There were several people working on their Cozy Eve projects. I also bought some yarn for my next project. I'll start the Old Port hat once the Shifty is finished binding off. The new yarn is going to be a Dandelion Fields poncho.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dandelion-fields-poncho


Be safe today and this weekend as you are out and about. Your Cozy Eve turned out great. You did a wonderful job of knitting it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Today sounds like a good day for slippers.
> Have an enjoyable day finishing your bag.


Ditto from me, June. A quiet day indoors sounds like a great way to spend the day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Our first daffodils in the garden and it's only 31st Jan. Not used to seeing them so early, it was usually April before they came out at The Barn.xx


What a lovely, hopeful sign. Yes, it is a bit early to see them in late January. Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Really like the hat, might that be brioche, by any chance?!!! xxxx


Yes it is Brioche, and they are quite warm too! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That's quick work. Hopefully the rest of the windows go in just as fast.


They did. They were finished up mid-afternoon yesterday. Next Friday the cabinets will be installed. It's coming along! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> What I hope for you, and your family, is that everything gets finished, to your DH's satisfaction, in a much shortened time, and you are able to return to your new home, and begin to enjoy the new region, and the weather conditions. ???????? xoxoxo


Thank you and I hope that, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> How lovely, I know exactly where they are growing!! My next door neighbour and I both have crocuses in bloom but not enough yet to make a good photo.
> I finished the bag for DIL, it is squashy and super light so will not be a burden to pack!


You did a wonderful job of it! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I hope to post many pictures and tell you what I've been up to, watch this space!! Are you home yet Jeanette? xxxx


No, still in IL and it is snowing and I am BORED...trying to stay positive and creative. DGS is a joy...he beat us in the board game du jour last evening: Taco vs. Burrito.

I want to get back home to our blue skies and "mirror" lake.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Two hours to Zurich then about 16 from Zurich to Ho Chi Min City where my son will, hopefully, meet me and show me the sights. We have an overnight stopover then fly up to Hoi An the next afternoon, that takes about an hour. Really looking forward to some free time with my son, that will be great!! xxxx


Yes, that is great that you'll have the time with your son all to yourself! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Glad you managed to be out and about. Getting a seat on the bus is a big plus. You might need to carry a crutch all the time.????????????
> So far the meds are helping a little bit. He did not set off any beepers or alarms this a.m. and that was before he took his morning meds. Very hard to see his struggling to breathe and having to lecture to convince him to go with me to doctor. He is learning. Doctor told him to wise up and listen to his wife.





nitz8catz said:


> That's great that DH is improving. All DHs should listen to their wife, when the wife is looking out for their health. :sm24:


I had developed a slightly different strategy with DH, to get him to the doctor, when he was ill, as he would insist that I saw a doctor, if I even looked like I might be getting sick, but he would never see a doctor, for any reason! So whenever he told me that he was not feeling well, I would tell him that I was going to make an appt for him, but he would always refuse to attend, so I stopped trying to get him to see the doctor. He did eventually ask me why I had stopped doing that, and when I explained my reasons, in relation to his reasons, for wanting me to see a doe, when I was ill, he thought about that for a day, or three, then decided that it was time for him to have a medical checkup, where he found that his cholesterol was though the roof, so he refused medication for that, and changed his diet, and his choice of beverage; and in doing so he reduced his Cholesterol levels, to the optimal level, and improved his health. Now he has a regular check, just to keep himself on track! ????????????????????xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> You did a wonderful job of it! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, the squares were made from some 'Jelly Roll' quilt pieces, given to me by a friend, I just love the bright colours!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> No, still in IL and it is snowing and I am BORED...trying to stay positive and creative. DGS is a joy...he beat us in the board game du jour last evening: Taco vs. Burrito.


Lovely crochet!! I thought you probably were still up north, have seen you on FB a lot, always a pleasure!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I had developed a slightly different strategy with DH, to get him to the doctor, when he was ill, as he would insist that I saw a doctor, if I even looked like I might be getting sick, but he would never see a doctor, for any reason! So whenever he told me that he was not feeling well, I would tell him that I was going to make an appt for him, but he would always refuse to attend, so I stopped trying to get him to see the doctor. He did eventually ask me why I had stopped doing that, and when I explained my reasons, in relation to his reasons, for wanting me to see a doe, when I was ill, he thought about that for a day, or three, then decided that it was time for him to have a medical checkup, where he found that his cholesterol was though the roof, so he refused medication for that, and changed his diet, and his choice of beverage; and in doing so he reduced his Cholesterol levels, to the optimal level, and improved his health. Now he has a regular check, just to keep himself on track! ????????????????????xoxoxo


Good job!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Nope. I have traveled all around the states. I have never flown and never intend to. I was trying to remember the last time I went anywhere and stayed overnight. I cannot remember as it has been years ago.



London Girl said:


> Have you made any overseas trips in the past? Just curious!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Just one of the studies on decreasing antibiotics. https://www.healio.com/infectious-disease/emerging-diseases/news/print/infectious-disease-news/%7B9c5ce895-96eb-4830-9d5f-3900f79e76b6%7D/how-can-we-decrease-antibiotic-resistance


Thanks for this Jinx, I will have to read it tomorrow, as my phone is about to run out of power, and I no longer use my phone while it is charging, as that is when my previous phone crashed, and it was unable to be restarted, so I think I basically murdered my phone!????????????????????☠????xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Lovely useful bag.
Are the daffodils growing by the dryer vent? That is where my first ones appear.



London Girl said:


> How lovely, I know exactly where they are growing!! My next door neighbour and I both have crocuses in bloom but not enough yet to make a good photo.
> I finished the bag for DIL, it is squashy and super light so will not be a burden to pack!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good job!! xxxx


Thank you! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you and I hope that, too! xxxooo


 ????????xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Nope. I have traveled all around the states. I have never flown and never intend to. I was trying to remember the last time I went anywhere and stayed overnight. I cannot remember as it has been years ago.


Well, you do have to be home by dark!! :sm02: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

I need to sign off now, as I have run my phone out of power, and I won't use it when it is on charge anymore; because I think that is why it stopped woking! 
So enjoy the remainder of your day, and I will finish catchup, tomorrow. ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

One traumatic event has so many repercussions in my life.


London Girl said:


> Well, you do have to be home by dark!! :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> One traumatic event has so many repercussions in my life.


I know love, hugs for you dear (((((((O))))))) xxxx


----------



## jinx

Old enough to know better, but young enough to do it anyways. 


London Girl said:


> I don't know what he's taking but may I have some please??! :sm23: May I ask Mr W's actual age as opposed to the 30 years he is pretending to be? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you and I hope that, too! xxxooo


We all do for you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> No, still in IL and it is snowing and I am BORED...trying to stay positive and creative. DGS is a joy...he beat us in the board game du jour last evening: Taco vs. Burrito.
> 
> I want to get back home to our blue skies and "mirror" lake.


When are you due home? xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> When are you due home? xx


Leave on Sunday...unless DD gets quarantined on flight back from India!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I've been very tired today so just had a relaxing day. The weathers been rainy and gusty but it's nothing to complain about. I think I maybe did too much yesterday. I've got nothing planned for tomorrow either. The lady that sits at the left side of me (Margaret sits on the right. )at s and b they call her Marilyn, her daughter is going into hospital on Sunday where they are going to start her off on the delivery of her baby. There's only 8 of us on our table and 3 of us are waiting for babies. Margs had hers, it's Marilyn next week and Eileen in February. That's all that's being knitted on our table. Baby clothes. It's nice isn't it. 

The phone has rang twice this afternoon, the landline. I rarely answer it if I don't recognise okthe number. I was daft...I picked it up. And some scammer on the other end was telling me that my claim was through for my accident. I put the phone down straight away. I've come upstairs and 10mins later it's rang again. Well it's not got Nswered. If anyone wants me they can ring my mobile then I can see who wants me and I'll ring them back. I was listening about brexit. (Dirty word) and they reckon that the amount of scams will probably double. And if your going abroad it's best to get some currency now. 

This corona virus has affected 2UKs at the moment. They are in the RVI. Newcastle 50miles from us. This is the hospital that I had my eye done. They had to cosmetic surgery my eye after I'd had disthyroid eye disease as it was sticking out and looked like a false eye. I still think it does. Just saying. Anyway (turn away if you are squeamish.) they had to take some pallet from the roof of my mouth and put that skin into the bottom of my eye, to build a bridge in my eye socket to hold the eye. Clever stuff eh? Well the most painful part of it was the pallet healing! It didn't help when they gave me toast for my breakfast the next day! As I'm getting older, my mouth pallet seems to be getting a little thinner and a bit sore. I have to be careful. I don't know how I got onto this subject????????

I don't know how the theatre went with s and s last night. I hope they stayed awake through it???????????? well I think that's all for now. All of you have a good night and remember I luv yawl. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We all do for you. xx


 :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> It is sort of funny. I had forgotten what his true character was. As he gradually got sick and sick he changed bit by bit. Then all of a sudden he is back to what was normal. I going to go hide that other shoe.


I find that as I look back on some photos over the last 10 yrs, I can see how poorly Albert was getting. I didn't seem to notice day by day. I know he was getting slower and out of puff. He had to mow the lawn with rests in between. He wouldn't give in though. Looking back I don't blame him. He wouldn't have taken defeat easy, like most folk.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I have some big butterflies in there somewhere! I had no worries when I went to NZ on my own 3 years, ago but Vietnam is a VERY foreign country, very few speak English and noodles seem to feature in every meal! One week today, I will be in the air on my way!! Xxxx


You've definitely got more bottle than me


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We were around horses and ponies growing up. I wouldn't say I'm a horse person, but am accustomed to them. I did have one neighbour horse that delighted in biting me in the middle of my back every chance that she got. I had to keep my face turned toward that horse.
> One of the ponies was my "baby". She followed me around like a puppy, would lay down in the field beside us, and just wanted company all the time.
> I'm sorry that you have a horse aversion.


Just love your shawl...


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I hope so too, I am determined to feel positive all the way!! Hoping to keep in touch, the house has WiFi!! xxxx


Plenty photos too please


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> He is uncontrollable at the moment. The list for my honeydoer is getting shorter as he is doing normal maintenance again. I am trying to reason with him to keep him safe, but I am not successful.


I've started a honeydo list on my phone, for Stephen. Maybe one day he will look at it????????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've been very tired today so just had a relaxing day. The weathers been rainy and gusty but it's nothing to complain about. I think I maybe did too much yesterday. I've got nothing planned for tomorrow either. The lady that sits at the left side of me (Margaret sits on the right. ) they call her Marilyn, her daughter is going into hospital on Sunday where they are going to start her off on the delivery of her baby. There's only 8 of us on our table and 3 of us are waiting for babies. Margs had hers, it's Marilyn next week and Eileen in February. That's all that's being knitted on our table. Baby clothes. It's nice isn't it.
> 
> The phone has rang twice this afternoon, the landline. I rarely answer it if I don't recognise the number. I was daft...I picked it up. And some scammer on the other end was telling me that my claim was through for my accident. I put the phone down straight away. I've come upstairs and 10mins later it's rang again. Well it's not got Nswered. If anyone wants me they can ring my mobile then I can see who wants me and I'll ring them back. I was listening about brexit. (Dirty word) and they reckon that the amount of scams will probably double. And if your going abroad it's best to get some currency now.
> 
> This corona virus has affected 2UKs at the moment. They are in the RVI. 50miles from us. This is the hospital that I had my eye done. They had to cosmetic surgery my eye after I'd had disthyroid eye disease as it was sticking out and looked like a false eye. I still think it does. Just saying. Anyway (turn away if you are squeamish.) they had to take some pallet from the room of my mouth and put that skin into the bottom of my eye, to build a bridge in my eye socket to hold the eye. Clever stuff eh? Well the most painful part of it was the pallet healing! It didn't help when they gave me toast for my breakfast the next day! As I'm getting older, my mouth pallet seems to be getting a little thinner and a bit sore. I have to be careful. I don't know how I got onto this subject????????
> 
> I don't know how the theatre went with s and s last night. I hope they stayed awake through it???????????? well I think that's all for now. All of you have a good night and remember I luv yawl. Xxxx


That's quite interesting about your eye and mouth, knew you'd had the op but not the details! I believe they give you toast when you have your tonsils out now, apparently it sloughs of the dead tissue, I guess yours was for the same reason, ice cream would have been kinder!! Sorry, hope that hasn't put anyone off their tea!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I assume you are finished with your ironing by now. That is if you got started when you said you would. It just boggles my mind to think of doing ironing.


I really don't know whereabouts my iron is. I know it's in the cupboard under the stairs, but so is everything else, and anything put in there has little chance of ever being rescued. I'm telling it as it is. I hate house work.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Now Susan, please note that I am not yelling at you, but I really don't think you are being * PETTY*; after all is said and done, you have explained to her, *MANY* times how you want the work done, and what is to be done, once the Housekeeping Chores are done; and she has even joked about how her previous employer used to say exactly the same things, to her!
> You keep telling us that she is a lovely woman, and that is well, and good for her; but you are paying for her to do a job, and to do it properly. If she was employed, say in a Hospital, or even a Hotel or Motel, as a. Cleaner, she would not be employed for very long, if she worked in the same manner, that she does at your home!
> Have your "Chat" with her, and perhaps have her duties typed in Black & White, so that she can read them, and then be able to do the things she is supposed to do, including putting caps back on containers, and returning them to where she got them from; so what I am suggesting, is that you prepare an itemised list of what is required of her; if you haven't already done this, at the beginning of her employment, and remember that while she is at your house, doing the cleaning, you are her employer, and she is your employee; not your visiting friend, there to share a cuppa with you.
> 
> I would tell you what the document was, If I could remember the name of it, but anyone who is employed, has one of these documents, pertaining to their specific employment! It might even help her to do her job correctly, maybe!
> 
> Anyway, I will apologise now, just in case I have slung my hook in, where it isn't needed! ???????????? xoxoxo


Hey judi, way to go gal. Tell it as it is. Yesterday...I put 6clothespegs back in the bag, took a wet cloth off the top of my leather chair, took a wet duster out of the sink in the bathroom, and I think that was all I could do. I finished making the bed as it was a bit lopsided. Apart from that all is good here.????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> It's no good telling them anything they know best of course until something goes wrong and then they are pathetic and sort of pleading for sympathy. Men, huh. xx


I can honestly say, I never heard Albert ever moan about things, from whenever I knew him. If I had a cold then I had pneumonia but if he had pneumonia then it would be a slight cold. He had a thing about being poorly. He climbed up on the roof a few years ago as he was used to doing, and I had to threaten that I was going to ring Stephen at work to come and bawl him out. He'd been told never ever do heights. We had a few choice words. Then I realised that if he wanted to do something he wasn't supposed to then he did it when I went out???? He made me very cross many times, but that's the way he was and I still loved him. And still do. Oh dear me, he did make me cross ????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> How lovely, I know exactly where they are growing!! My next door neighbour and I both have crocuses in bloom but not enough yet to make a good photo.
> I finished the bag for DIL, it is squashy and super light so will not be a burden to pack!


Oh I do like that June. Wonderful


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I really don't know whereabouts my iron is. I know it's in the cupboard under the stairs, but so is everything else, and anything put in there has little chance of ever being rescued. I'm telling it as it is. I hate house work.


I certainly don't love it either but needs must and I like clothes looking nice and ironed. I suppose it comes with having to to DH's shirts for work. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I can honestly say, I never heard Albert ever moan about things, from whenever I knew him. If I had a cold then I had pneumonia but if he had pneumonia then it would be a slight cold. He had a thing about being poorly. He climbed up on the roof a few years ago as he was used to doing, and I had to threaten that I was going to ring Stephen at work to come and bawl him out. He'd been told never ever do heights. We had a few choice words. Then I realised that if he wanted to do something he wasn't supposed to then he did it when I went out???? He made me very cross many times, but that's the way he was and I still loved him. And still do. Oh dear me, he did make me cross ????


You had an exception there. DH is the same, wait til I go out then do what he shouldn't. A week after he came out of rehab after his stroke I went to the Royal Welsh Show and when I came home found he had been driving up and down the lane even though he shouldn't have been driving for at least another 6 weeks. I took his car keys with me whenever I went out after that. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hey judi, way to go gal. Tell it as it is. Yesterday...I put 6clothespegs back in the bag, took a wet cloth off the top of my leather chair, took a wet duster out of the sink in the bathroom, and I think that was all I could do. I finished making the bed as it was a bit lopsided. Apart from that all is good here.????


I'm very seldom lost for words but that girl........unbelievable!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh I do like that June. Wonderful


Thanks Susan, I might make one for myself when I get home!!! xxxx


----------



## Bonnie7591

London Girl said:


> How lovely, I know exactly where they are growing!! My next door neighbour and I both have crocuses in bloom but not enough yet to make a good photo.
> I finished the bag for DIL, it is squashy and super light so will not be a burden to pack!


Pardon me for butting into your chat group but I had to comment on your beautiful bag, it's great


----------



## London Girl

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pardon me for butting into your chat group but I had to comment on your beautiful bag, it's great


Thank you Bonnie, you are too kind! Butt in any time, we're always glad to see some new faces/avatars!! :sm23:


----------



## tat'sgran

You are making all us "cold weather gals" jealous as the only thing in my garden is 3m of snow and it is kept warm with -2-C weather. lol. xo wendy


----------



## London Girl

tat'sgran said:


> You are making all us "cold weather gals" jealous as the only thing in my garden is 3m of snow and it is kept warm with -2-C weather. lol. xo wendy


I guess that's Canada for you Wendy!! I shouldn't say this, tempting fate, but here in London, winter hasn't been too bad so far just coldish, grey and damp. I'd love a good snowball fight!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I guess that's Canada for you Wendy!! I shouldn't say this, tempting fate, but here in London, winter hasn't been too bad so far just coldish, grey and damp. I'd love a good snowball fight!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


For 2 minutes. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## tat'sgran

London Girl said:


> I guess that's Canada for you Wendy!! I shouldn't say this, tempting fate, but here in London, winter hasn't been too bad so far just coldish, grey and damp. I'd love a good snowball fight!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I realize that but when one puts tempting photos of daffodils and such online it is just rubbing the truth into my wounds.. lol. Oh well, maybe, just maybe, it will get better by the end of February and I do love it when my hubby goes ice fishing and we get to consume the perch for dinner. (Have to look on the positive side of things, right?) Hugs xo wendy :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pardon me for butting into your chat group but I had to comment on your beautiful bag, it's great


You are among great friends. Welcome.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> You are among great friends. Welcome.


And a warm welcome from me, too, Bonnie. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly cloudy, colder Norfolk. Looks as though I'm first up today. Nothing planned for today except dinner and knitting. Electrician is coming tomorrow to fit our fire and that's about it for the weekend. Enjoy yours, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You were not the first up. You were the first to post. Getting up at midnight is really awful. Luckily today is my own and I can sleep when and if I need to.
I love your electrician that shows up on Sundays. He is a true workman.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy, colder Norfolk. Looks as though I'm first up today. Nothing planned for today except dinner and knitting. Electrician is coming tomorrow to fit our fire and that's about it for the weekend. Enjoy yours, see you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. You were not the first up. You were the first to post. Getting up at midnight is really awful. Luckily today is my own and I can sleep when and if I need to.
> I love your electrician that shows up on Sundays. He is a true workman.


Morning, well midnight was practically yesterday :sm23: I'd only just gone to bed then. Glad you can have a nap during the day to catch up a bit, I just couldn't survive on a couple of hours. Yes we seem to have found a good one with our electrician. Got a list of little electrical jobs for him to do some time so he's said get what stuff we'll need and he'll come and work his way through it. xx


----------



## jinx

You have a honeydo list for him.
My honeydoer was here yesterday to install the new fan/light in the kitchen. With all the snow and bad weather he has been real busy. So he takes down the old unit and realizes the new unit I bought will not work. So, he then has to go to town and purchase a unit that will work in that space. It seems that jobs that should take a short amount of time always end up taking a lot more time because I get the wrong things or they have to be retro fitted. So next time he is going to purchase things himself. 
He is so polite. Yesterday he finished work at noon and came here right after work. I made pork chops, gravy, potatoes and apple cake to serve him dinner. He was pleased I bothered to cook for him. He did not want to tell me his boss had treated him to dinner just before he got here. He was so apologetic that it made me laugh. The food did not go to waste.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, well midnight was practically yesterday :sm23: I'd only just gone to bed then. Glad you can have a nap during the day to catch up a bit, I just couldn't survive on a couple of hours. Yes we seem to have found a good one with our electrician. Got a list of little electrical jobs for him to do some time so he's said get what stuff we'll need and he'll come and work his way through it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You have a honeydo list for him.
> My honeydoer was here yesterday to install the new fan/light in the kitchen. With all the snow and bad weather he has been real busy. So he takes down the old unit and realizes the new unit I bought will not work. So, he then has to go to town and purchase a unit that will work in that space. It seems that jobs that should take a short amount of time always end up taking a lot more time because I get the wrong things or they have to be retro fitted. So next time he is going to purchase things himself.
> He is so polite. Yesterday he finished work at noon and came here right after work. I made pork chops, gravy, potatoes and apple cake to serve him dinner. He was pleased I bothered to cook for him. He did not want to tell me his boss had treated him to dinner just before he got here. He was so apologetic that it made me laugh. The food did not go to waste.


Ah love him, you've really got a good one there. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a sunny, chilly London!! Yesterday was Brexit day in the UK and it looks like a lot of revellers were up late in the centre of London to celebrate. I slept!

Will be getting bus to a nearby town to buy what I hope will be the last bits and pieces I will need for my trip. I still have a thousand 'what ifs' buzzing around in my head but I am trying to just get on with it. Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you find every bit and piece you need. It is understandable you would be a bit edgy about such a wonderful trip. 
How is your ankle feeling today?


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, chilly London!! Yesterday was Brexit day in the UK and it looks like a lot of revellers were up late in the centre of London to celebrate. I slept!
> 
> Will be getting bus to a nearby town to buy what I hope will be the last bits and pieces I will need for my trip. I still have a thousand 'what ifs' buzzing around in my head but I am trying to just get on with it. Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you find every bit and piece you need. It is understandable you would be a bit edgy about such a wonderful trip.
> How is your ankle feeling today?


Still a bit tender thank you. Big bruise has come out now so hopefully, I will soon be pain free!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah love him, you've really got a good one there. xx


Yes, you do, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We've got very windy and rainy weather here this morning. Great day to stay inside and knit. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all. I've been having my hair permed this afternoon. She came at 1pm and went at 3.30. So we've chatted and had a coffee . She is my hairdresser of 30yrs and she became a widow a month after I did. She's only Stephens age and has a daughter, left home and a son 13/14 ish. She a nice girl and works very hard. She is a TA Monday to Friday and does her hair on a weekend. I've enjoyed the afternoon.

It's very windy here today. So I'm not going out, apart from that, it's getting dark. I asked her not to put lacquer on my hair because I'm only coming to bed. So my hairs soft. I got another, different DVLA form to fill in again today. So...I'll fill it in tomorrow, get John to vouch for me and hopefully that will be the end of that. This has gone on since November, it's not all there fault to be fair, I have contributed by incorrectly filling part of it in wrong. 

I haven't had any more news for today. So just know that I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> And a warm welcome from me, too, Bonnie. xxxooo


And from me too bonnie. I'm the only sane one really. ????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello all. I've been having my hair permed this afternoon. She came at 1pm and went at 3.30. So we've chatted and had a coffee . She is my hairdresser of 30yrs and she became a widow a month after I did. She's only Stephens age and has a daughter, left home and a son 13/14 ish. She a nice girl and works very hard. She is a TA Monday to Friday and does her hair on a weekend. I've enjoyed the afternoon.
> 
> It's very windy here today. So I'm not going out, apart from that, it's getting dark. I asked her not to put lacquer on my hair because I'm only coming to bed. So my hairs soft. I got another, different DVLA form to fill in again today. So...I'll fill it in tomorrow, get John to vouch for me and hopefully that will be the end of that. This has gone on since November, it's not all there fault to be fair, I have contributed by incorrectly filling part of it in wrong.
> 
> I haven't had any more news for today. So just know that I love yawl. Xxx


What's a TA hun? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

This is my permed hair


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> What's a TA hun? Xxxx


I think it's a teacher's assistant?


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> This is my permed hair


Lovely! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Teavhing assistant


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -3'C (27'F). There's a storm coming in tonight. Starting as rain, turning to ice pellets and freezing rain, then snow. There is a trunk show at my LYS, but that is the only thing I have on the schedule. I should get the oil changed in my car but I don't have an appointment, so not happening this weekend.
> I have been stewing all week and it has been giving me a headache and upsetting my stomach. The dentist that I saw last weekend wanted to pull all my loose teeth. I wouldn't let him because I don't believe in pulling perfectly good teeth that aren't giving me any problems. He said he would just knock them out when I came in for my next cleaning. Now, I don't want him to touch my teeth. If I lose a tooth while he is cleaning my teeth, I'll never know if it is an accident, or if he helped it. So I've decided to cancel my appointment and try to go to the other dentist in town. Hopefully, the other dentist is still taking new patients.
> I decided this just before going to Knit Night and I felt much better.
> Knit Night was loud, crowded and lovely. I found out that my Shifty wasn't quite done. I was short by 14 rows, LONG rows. But they are done now and I've started into the ribbing. I will have this done by tomorrow.


and lovely colours they are. So well matched.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> This is my permed hair


It looks lovely and soft and it's a pretty colour!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I think it's a teacher's assistant?


Ah yes, I think you're right, thank you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> and lovely colours they are. So well matched.


Helloooooo!! Good to see you Saxy, how you doing? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

A successful afternoon shopping, I came home with a plastic potato masher, 3 little padlocks for my case, a telescopic microfibre duster, mini shower cream, toothpaste and wet wipes and a lovely loose white cotton shirt, oh and a luggage tag from a charity shop!! I also stopped for a coffee, the best skinny decaf latte ever!! Ankle is a bit sore now, time to rest again! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> and lovely colours they are. So well matched.


Hi Janet, how you doing, haven't seen you for a while? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A successful afternoon shopping, I came home with a plastic potato masher, 3 little padlocks for my case, a telescopic microfibre duster, mini shower cream, toothpaste and wet wipes and a lovely loose white cotton shirt, oh and a luggage tag from a charity shop!! I also stopped for a coffee, the best skinny decaf latte ever!! Ankle is a bit sore now, time to rest again! xxxx


Sounds nice and successful, have you got everything now? Feet up this evening. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A successful afternoon shopping, I came home with a plastic potato masher, 3 little padlocks for my case, a telescopic microfibre duster, mini shower cream, toothpaste and wet wipes and a lovely loose white cotton shirt, oh and a luggage tag from a charity shop!! I also stopped for a coffee, the best skinny decaf latte ever!! Ankle is a bit sore now, time to rest again! xxxx


Successful shopping trip. :sm24: Now it's time for the feet up the rest of the day. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> This is my permed hair


That's not much curl...you should see me with a perm done on pink and grey rollers. Right now, I have a pixie cut with no curl...very different look for me!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for the reminder. The bins were pulled out last night. Hopefully the wildlife hasn't knocked them over. DD heard some coyotes howling near our subdivision. I have seen the coyotes jumping into the huge metal garbage bin at McDonalds and they have to go through our subdivision to go from the forest to McDonalds.


Perhaps Macca's bins are much easier to get into, than your bins!???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Pleased Mr. Wonderful's meds are helping him. Eyes are back to normal now and with the prognosis of 50-60% success hopefully we have beaten those odds even though it was left so long. xx


Wow Jacki, that is exceIIent! I would never have believed that it was possible; butI am so glad there were that much improvement! ????????☺ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I dislike the way manufacturers try to trick us. The height of the cereal boxes get taller and taller. They actually do not fit on the shelves any more. However, they get skinnier and skinnier so they are too thin to stand up. The ounces decrease as the size of the packaging increases.


You have got that correct Jinx! they think we arebeing fooled, but little do they know, that we do understand what they are trying to do!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing Purple's sad news. We wish her and her family the best and will be eagerly looking forward to her return to connections.


Please send my Sympathies to her as well! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It is sort of funny. I had forgotten what his true character was. As he gradually got sick and sick he changed bit by bit. Then all of a sudden he is back to what was normal. I going to go hide that other shoe.


I hope the real him stays with you now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They are _always_ our babies, however old they are!! xxxx


I agree with you on that; but I have heard some people that say that they are Not their babies, anymore, and they will have to totally get along without their parents; one day! I know DH and I will be there, for any of our girls, for as long as they need us; as our parents were for us, if they were able too! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We were around horses and ponies growing up. I wouldn't say I'm a horse person, but am accustomed to them. I did have one neighbour horse that delighted in biting me in the middle of my back every chance that she got. I had to keep my face turned toward that horse.
> One of the ponies was my "baby". She followed me around like a puppy, would lay down in the field beside us, and just wanted company all the time.
> I'm sorry that you have a horse aversion.


I think my dad, and Grandad, were too; Grandad used to train houses for Pacing, in those little racing buggies; where the same side legs had the leather things on them, so the same side legs moved together! If I hadn't become frightened of horses, I know I would have been riding, before I got much older; but it is all too late to change now! Oh well, perhaps any next time with is world will be different, and I will bethe person I am supposed to be, next time! ????????????????????‍♂????‍♂????‍♂????‍♂ ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Today sounds like a good day for slippers.
> Have an enjoyable day finishing your bag.


Speaking of Slippers, I think it is time that I made some nice thick slappers for myself, and perhaps some grandchildren, before the cold weather gets here again! So I had better get moving on the Jacket, so I can decide what my next project will be! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I remember when buying stock was a gamble. Now with "guaranteed" stock payouts, the stockholders are happy and rich and the consumers get the short stick, 'cause the money has to come from somewhere and the stockholders get their money first.


That is about the size of it; the stockholders, are no longer risking their money on the Stockmarket, the Consumers are now the ones who run the risk of losing money; and we really cannot afford to lose what money we have! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Ours are vertical sliders, so they go up and down and have latches on the side to lock them to various positions, so we can have them open a little or a lot. The windows have additional locks on the top that let them tilt inward from the top so they can be cleaned.
> Our windows are cleaned like the bottom of this one, but our upper window is not fixed and can be dropped and tilted in too, so you have two windows tilted in on top of each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is an excellent idea, My windows are all horizontal sliders, which I don't like; because to wash them, the shieling half is removed from the frame, and washed, then returned to the frame. The other half of the wnow, is washed insitu, which can be quite difficult, because the windows are quite tall! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That is just BEAUTIFUL!! (sorry for shouting!) Great job! Hope you manage to avoid or at least me safe from the snow, rain and slush but please, please avoid the falling crap at all costs!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I hope so too, I am determined to feel positive all the way!! Hoping to keep in touch, the house has WiFi!! xxxx


Now that would be great, and you will also be closer to my time Zone! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Our first daffodils in the garden and it's only 31st Jan. Not used to seeing them so early, it was usually April before they came out at The Barn.xx


Have you ever had any snow, this year? It looks like year have had our kind of Winter; so I am hoping that we won't be getting your Winter! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear Canberra is in fire trouble : :sm03: xxxx


I don't remember hearing about that fire, although I probably did see it, but because of the number of fires through out Australia, it probably didn't register properly, because there was no more room for trauma and drama, my brain had reached saturation point! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How lovely, I know exactly where they are growing!! My next door neighbour and I both have crocuses in bloom but not enough yet to make a good photo.
> I finished the bag for DIL, it is squashy and super light so will not be a burden to pack!


Very nice, she is sure to like, and appreciate it, as it will surely come in handy, at the markets in Vietnam. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You'll have to scribble a list for him although if you are like me, when you wanna know, you wanna know NOW!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes, that is absolutely correct, because if I don't find out when I think of it, I would have forgotten, by the next morning! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Two hours to Zurich then about 16 from Zurich to Ho Chi Min City where my son will, hopefully, meet me and show me the sights. We have an overnight stopover then fly up to Hoi An the next afternoon, that takes about an hour. Really looking forward to some free time with my son, that will be great!! xxxx


You definitely need some time with just him and you! So I hope you get some decent time with him! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> No, still in IL and it is snowing and I am BORED...trying to stay positive and creative. DGS is a joy...he beat us in the board game du jour last evening: Taco vs. Burrito.
> 
> I want to get back home to our blue skies and "mirror" lake.


That lake is beachful! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I certainly don't love it either but needs must and I like clothes looking nice and ironed. I suppose it comes with having to to DH's shirts for work. xx


When my first hubby wanted me to iron his clothes (we were both working), I told him, very nicely, that as I was also working, he could iron his own shirts (and anything else he wanted ironed, as I didn't iron! The Hospital laundry washed & ironed my umforms, and I had nothing else that needed ironing! He did argue a bit, but I found out from his mum, that he had to iron his own clothes, when he still lived with her; so I told himhe could continue to do his own ironing!

My 2nd DH didn't bother with ironing, so ironing was no problem with him, but if he wants any badges from his bike runs put on his Jacket, he has to iron them to the place he wants it to go, then I oversew it, so it doesn't fall off! So now, I still only iron, if and when I want, or need too, which turns out to be very rarely! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You had an exception there. DH is the same, wait til I go out then do what he shouldn't. A week after he came out of rehab after his stroke I went to the Royal Welsh Show and when I came home found he had been driving up and down the lane even though he shouldn't have been driving for at least another 6 weeks. I took his car keys with me whenever I went out after that. xx


Well done, My DH would have driven, before he was supposed too, but he had damaged his shoulder quite badly, and his arm was out of action, for about 6 weeks, and was physically unable to drive, it was the same deal, when he had an eye injury, from when he was trying to fix something on the foot of our 12yo rescue dog, who was not used to having his feet touched; the dog ended up kicking with the foot that was being handled, & his claw caught DH's eye, and he was unable to drive for nearly a fortnight with that injury! Fortunatelythe doctor told him that by law, he wasn't allowed to drive, until his eye had healed properly! So I was the driver, for that time, which he didn't like at all! ???????????? ???? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hey judi, way to go gal. Tell it as it is. Yesterday...I put 6clothespegs back in the bag, took a wet cloth off the top of my leather chair, took a wet duster out of the sink in the bathroom, and I think that was all I could do. I finished making the bed as it was a bit lopsided. Apart from that all is good here.????





London Girl said:


> I'm very seldom lost for words but that girl........unbelievable!!!! xxxx


OMG Susan, you seem to be so much calmer than I seem to be; but I wouldn't know how I would say things in a different way, but there are still people out there, who don't seem to notice what is being said to them, unless one says something, the only way I know how ......... is as it comes, which is as straught as it can be. ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, chilly London!! Yesterday was Brexit day in the UK and it looks like a lot of revellers were up late in the centre of London to celebrate. I slept!
> 
> Will be getting bus to a nearby town to buy what I hope will be the last bits and pieces I will need for my trip. I still have a thousand 'what ifs' buzzing around in my head but I am trying to just get on with it. Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


You will probably be very fine, as long as you go nowhere near the Chinese Province, where it all began! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> What's a TA hun? Xxxx


Already answered by Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Whew, after a marathon catchup session, I have now caught up with all of the current posts, so now I am going to do some knitting, so that I can get Miss 11's jacket will get finished in good time for the cooler weather; which begins earlier, in the Southern Region of my Native State, and I would like to at least begin something for the children in the cooler region! Of course, as I am not an especially fast knitter, the item will probably not befinished by the time Winter begins; but it will be well on its way! 

So I am now off to do some knitting, and hope to getit finished, in the next week, or perhaps 4 weeks! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> No, still in IL and it is snowing and I am BORED...trying to stay positive and creative. DGS is a joy...he beat us in the board game du jour last evening: Taco vs. Burrito.
> 
> I want to get back home to our blue skies and "mirror" lake.


Both lovely. The red in your heart is smashing


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Wow Jacki, that is exceIIent! I would never have believed that it was possible; butI am so glad there were that much improvement! ????????☺ xoxoxo


Just waiting for the rest of the gas to be absorbed so I can see out of my whole eye. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Have you ever had any snow, this year? It looks like year have had our kind of Winter; so I am hoping that we won't be getting your Winter! ???????? xoxoxo


No haven't seen any snow this year yet, not this side of the country, think Wales might have had a bit. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, damp, drizzly Norfolk. New fire being fitted this afternoon but apart from that and getting dinner nothing else going on. Have started a mosaic scarf as I can't decide what to do next and wanted something fairly mindless. Have a good Sunday. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That would have been brilliant, to see! That is one thing, that none of my larger dogs have picked up the toy sized, pack mate but; when Buddy (Elder, entire Male, Staffy-X), Jessie (Elder, Female Blue Healer), and Andre (very young, male Chihuahua); but I think both of the larger dogs, were getting quite anxious, about him continuing to have his puppy smell! When Andre reached about 6 months of age, I noticed that they had begun to check him over, a couple of times a day, and when he continued to not have any changes, the number of times per day, of checking him increased, and that continued for the remainder of the years they were with us! But they did try to protect him from hurting himself, or falling from our veranda, and whenever he had one of his seizures, they actually guarded him, until I came, and picked him up, out of harm's way; and they deemed that he was now very safe, so they would then stand down, but still wouldn't go too far away from me, until Andre began to try and plaw with them, again! It was a very interesting learning sitution; in that it debunked the notion that my two "dangerous, killer" breeds of dogs, would attack and kill a sick, or injured animal; but my beautiful bigger dogs, proved all of the Naysayers to be quite wrong! I do understand that both of these type of dogs have been known to have caused injury, and death! When I checked on the cause of these attacks, and found out that the actual dogs, who have attacked their person, or a child of the family; and other people that the dogs would have known very well! Then on looking further into the circumstances surrounding the attacks, I saw that there was a very distinct possibility; that the dogs had not recognised the person, or in the case of attack of a child, the dog had tried very hard to remove him/ herself from the child. Unfortunately If the parents, or person responsible for the child's safety, were not watching; and children are not fluent in dog language, as most adults don't know the language, it is for too late for the adults to learn how to communicate with the poor dog ............ and so the dog is punished severely, with Capitol Punishment, and the Parents/ Responsible Adult, has no punishment at all! ????????????????
> 
> However, on the other side of these horrible tragedies, where the victim is an adult, and the leader of the Pack, in the dog's eyes and the dog would never attack the leader; but attack the dog did! Can anyone guess the reason for the attack?
> 
> In this case, the person that this dog loved above his favourite toy, had just been discharged from hospital, and he returned to his home, in a wheelchair, smelling of something the dog didn't had not smell before, and the foreign odour had destroyed the man's individual odour; therefore the dog did not recognise his Pack leader, and began to protect the Pack leaders Domain, and unfortunately his Pack leader was killed in the battle, and the poor dog was destroyed, when he was actually doing the job, that had been taught to him! SMH
> 
> Well, I don't think any of you would want to read another Novel, so I will now stop adding more words!
> 
> Whatever you are doing today, I hope everyone has a totally wonderful day!
> 
> Happy Wednesday (soon to be Thursday, for me), and now I seem to have no more words available; so Good night all! ???????????????? ???? ???? ???? ???? xoxoxo


When I had a Doberman and was training him people would stop and say how theirs had bitten but they also said they kept them in a garage or had hit his nose with newspaper and such stupid things. I'd have bitten them myself. My dog was so good. My son rolled on the floor with him when my son was a baby. Never bit. I cry when I think he's gone.


----------



## jinx

Morning. A warm fire sounds good on a cloudy damp drizzly day. We are suppose to have sunshine for the first time in 12 days. I can hardly wait until I see it's rays. I have missed it.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, damp, drizzly Norfolk. New fire being fitted this afternoon but apart from that and getting dinner nothing else going on. Have started a mosaic scarf as I can't decide what to do next and wanted something fairly mindless. Have a good Sunday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. A warm fire sounds good on a cloudy damp drizzly day. We are suppose to have sunshine for the first time in 12 days. I can hardly wait until I see it's rays. I have missed it.


Morning. Hope you get your sunshine, we had it yesterday but are paying for it today, but at least the wind has dropped and it's a bit warmer. Have you got much snow lying around? xx


----------



## jinx

I will not even type that word. We have been very fortunate this winter. I am hoping we do not see any more as we had 5 years worth last year.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Hope you get your sunshine, we had it yesterday but are paying for it today, but at least the wind has dropped and it's a bit warmer. Have you got much snow lying around? xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds nice and successful, have you got everything now? Feet up this evening. xxxx


Still buying bits and pieces, I don't like hot airline food so bought some snacks at the supermarket plus a puzzle book, I shall still think of something else before I'm done, I'm sure!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> That's not much curl...you should see me with a perm done on pink and grey rollers. Right now, I have a pixie cut with no curl...very different look for me!


Picture please Jeanette!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I agree with you on that; but I have heard some people that say that they are Not their babies, anymore, and they will have to totally get along without their parents; one day! I know DH and I will be there, for any of our girls, for as long as they need us; as our parents were for us, if they were able too! xoxoxo


Likewise!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Now that would be great, and you will also be closer to my time Zone! ???????????? xoxoxo


I think 'Nam is 7 hours ahead of the UK and I think you are 11 ahead? I'm sure we'll meet somewhere in the middle Judi!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You definitely need some time with just him and you! So I hope you get some decent time with him! ???????? xoxoxo


He is meeting me at the airport in Ho Chi Min City, formally Saigon and I think we have a day or so there together before we head to the homestead!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> OMG Susan, you seem to be so much calmer than I seem to be; but I wouldn't know how I would say things in a different way, but there are still people out there, who don't seem to notice what is being said to them, unless one says something, the only way I know how ......... is as it comes, which is as straught as it can be. ???????????????????? xoxoxo


I think one can get away with most things if you say them with a smile on your face but with this young lady, I think she would just smile back!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. A warm fire sounds good on a cloudy damp drizzly day. We are suppose to have sunshine for the first time in 12 days. I can hardly wait until I see it's rays. I have missed it.


You should get outside and dance about in it, oh, maybe dancing in the snow not such a good idea!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's not raining here this morning, but rain is in the forecast for later in the day. I'm going to the LYS this afternoon for a crochet along I'm participating in. Will be good to get out of here for a couple of hours. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's not raining here this morning, but rain is in the forecast for later in the day. I'm going to the LYS this afternoon for a crochet along I'm participating in. Will be good to get out of here for a couple of hours. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam! Not onlyan LYS but one that's open on a Sunday! You are spoilt, good for you!!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

New fire is all fitted in, looks quite smart to me. xx


----------



## jinx

It looks smart, modern, and new. I am sure you will enjoy it a lot. 


Barn-dweller said:


> New fire is all fitted in, looks quite smart to me. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, had Margaret up for tea and a bit chat. John had got me a bulb for my high ceiling light and fitted it in for me. I'm so greatful. He must get sick of little jobs, but marg says he's not. I try not to bother him. Now then, I've also filled in yet another form for my new driving liscense on being 70. So John has to sign that for me authorising that I'm who I say I am. Do you know, folk have been let into this country and on special assistance and a house to live in quicker than I can get my driving license and I've driven for over 50 yrs and lived here all my life....if it's wrong again this time it can only be because they've sent me a different form this time....enough????

We are going to s and b tomorrow. Marg wants to show her baby photos off to everyone, and I don't blame her. Her and John are booking a break the same time I go away to York, so I'll have to get a lift somehow to the local Saltburn station. It's no problem. And it'll be a change. That's the plan anyway. There's a couple of taxi firms round here. I wouldn't leave my car for a few days in Saltburn.

Stephen has watts appt to tell me he is safe out of the sea and had 2 dives today, I think it's about 20min a dive, but I could be wrong. You know, he's good to text me I think. He's a lot over 21 haha. 47 but it stops me worrying. He's off for fish and chips now. It warms him up hahah. 

Well, that's all for now, love yawl..xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> It looks lovely and soft and it's a pretty colour!!


All my own........honest


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> New fire is all fitted in, looks quite smart to me. xx


It looks great! Very smart. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

The sun is out and I am sitting here trying to enjoy it. Sitting and knitting while looking out the window in my craft room. Seems funny to see the fed-ex, ups, amazon, and usps trucks making deliveries. It was only two years ago that deliveries were not made on Sunday. Then around Christmas deliveries were made on a few Sundays. Now it the norm to get deliveries on Sunday. It works great for my working friends as they can designation to get their deliveries on the day of the week they will be home. 
Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> New fire is all fitted in, looks quite smart to me. xx


Oooh, very nice! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to tell you York gatherers I'll be there at 1pm so shall see you in Starbucks. Sorry Saxy you can wave through the window. With a Costa carton in your hand hahaha


I'll come in to see you; just won't buy a coffee!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> This is what it is supposed to look like! Our Saxy can do this stuff with her hands tied behind her back!! ???? Xxxx


Not quite, but thanks for the compliment. I do so love doing lace and cables.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> One might keep you quiet for a while. xx


Oh that baby is so pretty. Plus it will grow up with all that lovely wool.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Not quite, but thanks for the compliment. I do so love doing lace and cables.


I've seen your lovely cables, they are perfect!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just waiting for the rest of the gas to be absorbed so I can see out of my whole eye. xx


Ahha ...... Your future will be so bright, that you will have to wear shades! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No haven't seen any snow this year yet, not this side of the country, think Wales might have had a bit. xx


Well, I think that is ok, because There would have been an abundance of the while stuff, for the time you were in Wales, even tho you were o/s, for some of the time! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> When I had a Doberman and was training him people would stop and say how theirs had bitten but they also said they kept them in a garage or had hit his nose with newspaper and such stupid things. I'd have bitten them myself. My dog was so good. My son rolled on the floor with him when my son was a baby. Never bit. I cry when I think he's gone.


Yes, I think these dogs need to be part of the family, otherwise they are only a lovely dog in a barren yard! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Likewise!!!


????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think 'Nam is 7 hours ahead of the UK and I think you are 11 ahead? I'm sure we'll meet somewhere in the middle Judi!! xxxx


I am also think that! On the other hand, I also think that your son might have some things, and places, that he would like to take you to see! So have a wonderful holiday, and enjoy your son & his family; and all of the things he has in store for you! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> New fire is all fitted in, looks quite smart to me. xx


That look so much better, than the previous one! ????☺ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, had Margaret up for tea and a bit chat. John had got me a bulb for my high ceiling light and fitted it in for me. I'm so greatful. He must get sick of little jobs, but marg says he's not. I try not to bother him. Now then, I've also filled in yet another form for my new driving liscense on being 70. So John has to sign that for me authorising that I'm who I say I am. Do you know, folk have been let into this country and on special assistance and a house to live in quicker than I can get my driving license and I've driven for over 50 yrs and lived here all my life....if it's wrong again this time it can only be because they've sent me a different form this time....enough????
> 
> We are going to s and b tomorrow. Marg wants to show her baby photos off to everyone, and I don't blame her. Her and John are booking a break the same time I go away to York, so I'll have to get a lift somehow to the local Saltburn station. It's no problem. And it'll be a change. That's the plan anyway. There's a couple of taxi firms round here. I wouldn't leave my car for a few days in Saltburn.
> 
> Stephen has watts appt to tell me he is safe out of the sea and had 2 dives today, I think it's about 20min a dive, but I could be wrong. You know, he's good to text me I think. He's a lot over 21 haha. 47 but it stops me worrying. He's off for fish and chips now. It warms him up hahah.
> 
> Well, that's all for now, love yawl..xxxx


Susan, he is a very good son, to let you know that he is safe! It is because he is a father, and he worries about his children also! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am also think that! On the other hand, I also think that your son might have some things, and places, that he would like to take you to see! So have a wonderful holiday, and enjoy your son & his family; and all of the things he has in store for you! ???????? xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, will do!! Xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

Hi haven't caught up yet. Too much going on and I can't sleep..it's 4:14am. I sleep late then can't sleep at night. Hard to get on another schedule. I do and then it's messed again. Worried myself about fixing the pipe thought he'd have to Sodder the pipe. He's handy but not a plumber. It was a thin coil pipe 18 inches but he got 12 inches. It fit but I'm thinking if the plumber used 18 must be a reason. The lawyer I hired needs the deed and executer papers and I can't find them. I shouldn't have opened the mail at 3 am because it was bad news. The city is charging me $225 for branches on the trash. It wasn't my trash and they never said anything about branches. Tomorrow I have to go and see what it's about. The date it happen was in October and I just got this. I think the old Mann next door wants my yard because his is small and he's gotten city to harass me hoping I will sell the house and he will get it. I've lived in this city 70 years and never had run ins with the city or anyone. Every time my nose itches something bad is about to happen. Hope you all are doing well I've got to feed cats and try to sleep so I'll say good night.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, nothing planned for the day, actually not a lot planned all week, we seem to have a week free from hospital appointments which makes a change. Knit and natter on Wednesday and that's all. Hope your week goes well. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> New fire is all fitted in, looks quite smart to me. xx


I actually like both of them. Mine is a stone front ceiling to floor with a flat ledge in front. And a mantle.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Hi haven't caught up yet. Too much going on and I can't sleep..it's 4:14am. I sleep late then can't sleep at night. Hard to get on another schedule. I do and then it's messed again. Worried myself about fixing the pipe thought he'd have to Sodder the pipe. He's handy but not a plumber. It was a thin coil pipe 18 inches but he got 12 inches. It fit but I'm thinking if the plumber used 18 must be a reason. The lawyer I hired needs the deed and executer papers and I can't find them. I shouldn't have opened the mail at 3 am because it was bad news. The city is charging me $225 for branches on the trash. It wasn't my trash and they never said anything about branches. Tomorrow I have to go and see what it's about. The date it happen was in October and I just got this. I think the old Mann next door wants my yard because his is small and he's gotten city to harass me hoping I will sell the house and he will get it. I've lived in this city 70 years and never had run ins with the city or anyone. Every time my nose itches something bad is about to happen. Hope you all are doing well I've got to feed cats and try to sleep so I'll say good night.


Good morning Polly, hope you managed to get some sleep and that your problems don't look so bad in the light of day. Thinking of you and wishing you good luck with those brutes from the city!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Going up to 4'C (39'F), but raining. This weekend we had freezing rain and more snow. The freezing rain/mist was going on just as I was going up to Peterborough to have my car serviced. All the roads, except the ones in my subdivision, had a strip of sand along the middle so my tires had something to grip. Once I got to Bewdley, half-way, the freezing stuff changed to snow and the rest of the drive was uneventful. My car needed pads all around (after 25k miles) so I;m glad that I didnt' have to miss the appointment. It's cheaper to replace pads than the rest of the brakes. (That's what happens when deer keep jumping in front of my car.)
My Cozy Eve shawl is finished and my Shifty sweater is finished, so I had to start something else.


----------



## London Girl

This is what my multi coloured ankle looks like this morning, it's worse than the picture makes it look! I can walk on it ok, it's just a dull ache most of the time now but paracetamol is helping!! It won't spoil my trip!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and mild London, 11'C here today!! Don't have much planned for the day, probably some knitting and I have to find something tiny, knitting wise, to take away with me. I won't knit on the plane, not worth the possible aggro but I hope there will be an opportunity to possibly teach my granddaughter the art of the needles!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is what my multi coloured ankle looks like this morning, it's worse than the picture makes it look! I can walk on it ok, it's just a dull ache most of the time now but paracetamol is helping!! It won't spoil my trip!!xxxx


Is it time to see a doctor?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and mild London, 11'C here today!! Don't have much planned for the day, probably some knitting and I have to find something tiny, knitting wise, to take away with me. I won't knit on the plane, not worth the possible aggro but I hope there will be an opportunity to possibly teach my granddaughter the art of the needles!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Dish clothes are always good for beginner knitters.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Is it time to see a doctor?


I don't know what they could do really Nitz, probably only give me pain killers and over the counter meds are dealing with it. I could strap it up but it doesn't seem to help, just presses on the bruises. Thanks for your concern though and - Good morning!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I actually like both of them. Mine is a stone front ceiling to floor with a flat ledge in front. And a mantle.


Our old house had a stone front floor to ceiling fireplace. I thought it was lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, nothing planned for the day, actually not a lot planned all week, we seem to have a week free from hospital appointments which makes a change. Knit and natter on Wednesday and that's all. Hope your week goes well. xx


Then have a nice week doing what you want to do.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our old house had a stone front floor to ceiling fireplace. I thought it was lovely.


We've gone from one extreme to another, in The Barn there was a floor to double height ceiling stone fire place right down to this one.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Hi haven't caught up yet. Too much going on and I can't sleep..it's 4:14am. I sleep late then can't sleep at night. Hard to get on another schedule. I do and then it's messed again. Worried myself about fixing the pipe thought he'd have to Sodder the pipe. He's handy but not a plumber. It was a thin coil pipe 18 inches but he got 12 inches. It fit but I'm thinking if the plumber used 18 must be a reason. The lawyer I hired needs the deed and executer papers and I can't find them. I shouldn't have opened the mail at 3 am because it was bad news. The city is charging me $225 for branches on the trash. It wasn't my trash and they never said anything about branches. Tomorrow I have to go and see what it's about. The date it happen was in October and I just got this. I think the old Mann next door wants my yard because his is small and he's gotten city to harass me hoping I will sell the house and he will get it. I've lived in this city 70 years and never had run ins with the city or anyone. Every time my nose itches something bad is about to happen. Hope you all are doing well I've got to feed cats and try to sleep so I'll say good night.


I hope your day is better than your night.
Our old neighbour was annoyed that he only had 13' frontage and we have 35' frontage. He thought that we should "share" our front yard with him and quite often drove his heavy truck on our front yard. We ended up putting up a metal fence right on the property line so he couldn't do that again. We were fed up with fixing the ruts. He tried to knock the fence over several times, but metal fences are sturdy. That neighbour is gone now and we don't have any problems with the new neighbours.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Going up to 4'C (39'F), but raining. This weekend we had freezing rain and more snow. The freezing rain/mist was going on just as I was going up to Peterborough to have my car serviced. All the roads, except the ones in my subdivision, had a strip of sand along the middle so my tires had something to grip. Once I got to Bewdley, half-way, the freezing stuff changed to snow and the rest of the drive was uneventful. My car needed pads all around (after 25k miles) so I;m glad that I didnt' have to miss the appointment. It's cheaper to replace pads than the rest of the brakes. (That's what happens when deer keep jumping in front of my car.)
> My Cozy Eve shawl is finished and my Shifty sweater is finished, so I had to start something else.


They both look great but that sweater really suits you, that's your colourway!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Dish clothes are always good for beginner knitters.


Brilliant idea, I have some cotton somewhere in my stash!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We've gone from one extreme to another, in The Barn there was a floor to double height ceiling stone fire place right down to this one.


Oh, how you must miss those logs!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The sun is out and I am sitting here trying to enjoy it. Sitting and knitting while looking out the window in my craft room. Seems funny to see the fed-ex, ups, amazon, and usps trucks making deliveries. It was only two years ago that deliveries were not made on Sunday. Then around Christmas deliveries were made on a few Sundays. Now it the norm to get deliveries on Sunday. It works great for my working friends as they can designation to get their deliveries on the day of the week they will be home.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Our Canada Post also delivers parcels on Sundays. We only get our mail on Tuesday and Thursday, but I can get parcels any day. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The sun is out and I am sitting here trying to enjoy it. Sitting and knitting while looking out the window in my craft room. Seems funny to see the fed-ex, ups, amazon, and usps trucks making deliveries. It was only two years ago that deliveries were not made on Sunday. Then around Christmas deliveries were made on a few Sundays. Now it the norm to get deliveries on Sunday. It works great for my working friends as they can designation to get their deliveries on the day of the week they will be home.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Our Canada Post also delivers parcels on Sundays. We only get our mail on Tuesday and Thursday, but I can get parcels any day. :sm16:

First it wont post, and then it posts twice.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, had Margaret up for tea and a bit chat. John had got me a bulb for my high ceiling light and fitted it in for me. I'm so greatful. He must get sick of little jobs, but marg says he's not. I try not to bother him. Now then, I've also filled in yet another form for my new driving liscense on being 70. So John has to sign that for me authorising that I'm who I say I am. Do you know, folk have been let into this country and on special assistance and a house to live in quicker than I can get my driving license and I've driven for over 50 yrs and lived here all my life....if it's wrong again this time it can only be because they've sent me a different form this time....enough????
> 
> We are going to s and b tomorrow. Marg wants to show her baby photos off to everyone, and I don't blame her. Her and John are booking a break the same time I go away to York, so I'll have to get a lift somehow to the local Saltburn station. It's no problem. And it'll be a change. That's the plan anyway. There's a couple of taxi firms round here. I wouldn't leave my car for a few days in Saltburn.
> 
> Stephen has watts appt to tell me he is safe out of the sea and had 2 dives today, I think it's about 20min a dive, but I could be wrong. You know, he's good to text me I think. He's a lot over 21 haha. 47 but it stops me worrying. He's off for fish and chips now. It warms him up hahah.
> 
> Well, that's all for now, love yawl..xxxx


I don't like leaving my car at the train station either. You won't have a problem with the taxis. They know that they can pick up a return customer at the train station.
It's great that Stephen calls to stop your worrying.
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> New fire is all fitted in, looks quite smart to me. xx


I like both, but the new one definitely looks very tidy and modern.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, how you must miss those logs!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh yes I really, really do. This new fire is great, it's got about half a dozen thin branches on it and they lasted all evening and are still there this morning. I can cope with that. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam! Not onlyan LYS but one that's open on a Sunday! You are spoilt, good for you!!! ???? Xxxx


I'm afraid, I'm spoiled too. My LYS has been opening every other Sunday since the other LYS in town closed down. The owner is also trying to find some additional staff to work weekends because so many people are in the store then. The regulars help her with winding yarn that people have purchased while she and her staff look after the other customers.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's not raining here this morning, but rain is in the forecast for later in the day. I'm going to the LYS this afternoon for a crochet along I'm participating in. Will be good to get out of here for a couple of hours. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I hope you have a great day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You should get outside and dance about in it, oh, maybe dancing in the snow not such a good idea!!! xxxx


Playing in the snow on a sunny day is great. You get the same effect as sun bouncing off the water at the beach. Just bring your sunglasses.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Still buying bits and pieces, I don't like hot airline food so bought some snacks at the supermarket plus a puzzle book, I shall still think of something else before I'm done, I'm sure!! xxxx


I haven't had HOT airline food. Lukewarm at the best.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> When I had a Doberman and was training him people would stop and say how theirs had bitten but they also said they kept them in a garage or had hit his nose with newspaper and such stupid things. I'd have bitten them myself. My dog was so good. My son rolled on the floor with him when my son was a baby. Never bit. I cry when I think he's gone.


My sister was warned against getting her wooly bear of a Malamute. But She-ra was the kind of dog that came up to everyone with her tongue hanging out and her tail waving furiously. The only person that she ever growled at was the man who hit my sister. She-ra stood up and pinned him against a wall and growled in his face until the police arrived. As soon as she saw the uniforms she let the man go and he was happy to be handcuffed and taken away. 
My sister went to doggy training because my sister knew she would never be able to control her if she decided to chase a rabbit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No haven't seen any snow this year yet, not this side of the country, think Wales might have had a bit. xx


And I bet you don't miss the snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> When my first hubby wanted me to iron his clothes (we were both working), I told him, very nicely, that as I was also working, he could iron his own shirts (and anything else he wanted ironed, as I didn't iron! The Hospital laundry washed & ironed my umforms, and I had nothing else that needed ironing! He did argue a bit, but I found out from his mum, that he had to iron his own clothes, when he still lived with her; so I told himhe could continue to do his own ironing!
> 
> My 2nd DH didn't bother with ironing, so ironing was no problem with him, but if he wants any badges from his bike runs put on his Jacket, he has to iron them to the place he wants it to go, then I oversew it, so it doesn't fall off! So now, I still only iron, if and when I want, or need too, which turns out to be very rarely! ???????????? xoxoxo


I just buy clothes that don't need ironing, so long as I take them out of the dryer as soon as it stops and hang them right away.
Any thing that wrinkles easily is given away.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't had HOT airline food. Lukewarm at the best.


Haha, quite right! I think I want it until I take the lid off, and then it just takes my appetite right away and that takes some doing!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> And I bet you don't miss the snow.


Nope. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## motherdawg

Ice and arnica..elevate


----------



## jinx

Morning from my dark little corner of the world. Missing Purple especially in the early morning. Sending her warm thoughts and gentle hugs.


----------



## London Girl

motherdawg said:


> Ice and arnica..elevate


Thanks dear, I'm doing the elevating, I did the ice for days when it first happened and I really must get some arnica!! I'm on the mend!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my dark little corner of the world. Missing Purple especially in the early morning. Sending her warm thoughts and gentle hugs.


Good morning dear! Yes, I'm sure all our thoughts go out to her and Mr P, hope she has enjoyed her craft weekend away with the ladies though!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

That sounds amazing to me. In our local yarn store there are seldom two customers in the store at the same time. That is unless it is the day of our knitting group. Then we all try to buy something to say thank you for letting us gather and use her space to knit and visit.



nitz8catz said:


> I'm afraid, I'm spoiled too. My LYS has been opening every other Sunday since the other LYS in town closed down. The owner is also trying to find some additional staff to work weekends because so many people are in the store then. The regulars help her with winding yarn that people have purchased while she and her staff look after the other customers.


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, that is not a pretty picture. Hoping it becomes less painful day by day and within a few days is pain free.


London Girl said:


> This is what my multi coloured ankle looks like this morning, it's worse than the picture makes it look! I can walk on it ok, it's just a dull ache most of the time now but paracetamol is helping!! It won't spoil my trip!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is wonderful when the grands learn to knit. Would have been nice if my daughter would have showed an interest, but at least she enjoys what I make and wears whatever I share with her.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and mild London, 11'C here today!! Don't have much planned for the day, probably some knitting and I have to find something tiny, knitting wise, to take away with me. I won't knit on the plane, not worth the possible aggro but I hope there will be an opportunity to possibly teach my granddaughter the art of the needles!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Sometimes just having a doctor telling you it is not broken is very helpful.????



London Girl said:


> I don't know what they could do really Nitz, probably only give me pain killers and over the counter meds are dealing with it. I could strap it up but it doesn't seem to help, just presses on the bruises. Thanks for your concern though and - Good morning!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Do you miss the barn at all?


Barn-dweller said:


> We've gone from one extreme to another, in The Barn there was a floor to double height ceiling stone fire place right down to this one.


----------



## jinx

There was talk a few years ago about not delivering our mail on Saturday. However, package delivery became popular. Now we continue to get mail and package delivery every day except Sunday and package delivery on Sunday.



nitz8catz said:


> Our Canada Post also delivers parcels on Sundays. We only get our mail on Tuesday and Thursday, but I can get parcels any day. :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Do you miss the barn at all?


Not really, miss all the neighbours as they were a great bunch and miss my craft space but apart from that life is so much easier in a bungalow and of course NO LOGS. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Are mornings looking brighter and clearer to you?



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, nothing planned for the day, actually not a lot planned all week, we seem to have a week free from hospital appointments which makes a change. Knit and natter on Wednesday and that's all. Hope your week goes well. xx


----------



## jinx

And no sheep!


Barn-dweller said:


> Not really, miss all the neighbours as they were a great bunch and miss my craft space but apart from that life is so much easier in a bungalow and of course NO LOGS. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Are mornings looking brighter and clearer to you?


Getting clearer by the day, still got a little way to go. Then will have to wait for the all-clear and probably get new glasses. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> And no sheep!


True, and the rabbits seem to stay in the field behind us. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh dear, that is not a pretty picture. Hoping it becomes less painful day by day and within a few days is pain free.


Thank you dear, it's really not bothering me too much but then I'm not doing much, just sitting, knitting!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sometimes just having a doctor telling you it is not broken is very helpful.????


Thanks Judith!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There was talk a few years ago about not delivering our mail on Saturday. However, package delivery became popular. Now we continue to get mail and package delivery every day except Sunday and package delivery on Sunday.


I think we still get stuff from Amazon and other independent companies but our post office/Royal Mail does not operate on Sundays. I remember when there used to be a Christmas Day delivery, boy, am I _old_!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> True, and the rabbits seem to stay in the field behind us. xx


Awww, the likkle bunny wabbits out eating their supper in the evening sun!!! :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Now you sound like my mom. Shouting at me in that tone of voice.????????



London Girl said:


> Thanks Judith!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning Polly, hope you managed to get some sleep and that your problems don't look so bad in the light of day. Thinking of you and wishing you good luck with those brutes from the city!! xxxx


Me, too, Polly! You do have a lot to deal with on a continual basis. :sm03: Sending many comforting hugs your way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Going up to 4'C (39'F), but raining. This weekend we had freezing rain and more snow. The freezing rain/mist was going on just as I was going up to Peterborough to have my car serviced. All the roads, except the ones in my subdivision, had a strip of sand along the middle so my tires had something to grip. Once I got to Bewdley, half-way, the freezing stuff changed to snow and the rest of the drive was uneventful. My car needed pads all around (after 25k miles) so I;m glad that I didnt' have to miss the appointment. It's cheaper to replace pads than the rest of the brakes. (That's what happens when deer keep jumping in front of my car.)
> My Cozy Eve shawl is finished and my Shifty sweater is finished, so I had to start something else.


Both your projects look great and it's wonderful to see lovely you!!!! Glad you made it for your car servicing appointment. Be safe out there today. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think we still get stuff from Amazon and other independent companies but our post office/Royal Mail does not operate on Sundays. I remember when there used to be a Christmas Day delivery, boy, am I _old_!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Don't remember that but do remember 2 deliveries a day during the week and if Christmas Day was a Monday then they would deliver on the Sunday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Awww, the likkle bunny wabbits out eating their supper in the evening sun!!! :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


They're out during the day more at the moment, roll on the long evenings, they are too busy eating to have a chase around. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is what my multi coloured ankle looks like this morning, it's worse than the picture makes it look! I can walk on it ok, it's just a dull ache most of the time now but paracetamol is helping!! It won't spoil my trip!!xxxx


Definitely looks painful. I'm glad it's getting better and you can walk ok on it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's 36F here right now. Going up to a high of 39F. Will be bundled up a bit when I go out today. Have laundry to do and that's about it, I think. Flo and I will be hanging out together today. I, too, hope all is going as well as it can with Josephine and Mr. P. Keeping them and their family in my thoughts and sending many more comforting vibes their way. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Now you sound like my mom. Shouting at me in that tone of voice.????????


No, I thank you _sincerely_ for caring! I think it would be giving me a lot of pain on walking if it was broken but it doesn't, honestly! Hope I haven't upset you, didn't mean to! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a chilly but bright London! Off to an earlier showing of the David Copperfield film shortly, the critics say it's very funny, I will let you know if I agree later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, especially those we seldom see, Chris, Binky, Linky, Saxy, Rebecca and Trish! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry I've been missing in action. January!! Every year it gets me really down and I end up ill.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My washing machine seems to have great pleasure in turning our clothes inside out all on its own. xx


How do they do that? It happens all the time. I never put anything in inside out.


----------



## grandma susan

I've been to s and b today, it was ok. I'll just keep going until I've really had enough. I've been about 15yrs now but I think I would miss it if I didn't go. There's still no news of the other two babies. 1 is due today and the other one was going into hospital yesterday. I don't know how they are progressing. I was quite pleased with Margaret taking her baby photos. It's something we don't do but she is so high about Alex. I kept telling them that I've had a cuddle haha.

Richard has worked from home today, I don't think he was feeling fantastic. Said he was dizzy. He's dizzy too much for my liking, but won't go and see about it. Matthew was complaining of the same thing last week. That's all my news for today, I think. Oooo I've now completed my 2nd DVLA form., signed sealed and I'm going to deliver it soon. John countersigned for me and I aske him if he'd check it over which he did, and we don't think there's anything wrong with it. If it comes back again I'm goin to tell them I'm old an no good with forms can hey send someone to help????????????. 
Remember I love yawl. Rebecca glad you didn't see the shooting yesterday and that you are safe an sound.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like touching gungy dirty laundry, even my own :sm16: I taught DD early on how to do her own laundry. Now if I could just get mum to remember to finish her laundry and not leave it sitting in the machine all night so it has to be done again.


don't you have a refresh button?


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I'll come in to see you; just won't buy a coffee!


Yay.....☕


----------



## jinx

Just kidding. One would assume a break is more painful than a sprain, however, that is not always the case. You are the only one that knows if you need treatment or not. ????????


London Girl said:


> No, I thank you _sincerely_ for caring! I think it would be giving me a lot of pain on walking if it was broken but it doesn't, honestly! Hope I haven't upset you, didn't mean to! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Going up to 4'C (39'F), but raining. This weekend we had freezing rain and more snow. The freezing rain/mist was going on just as I was going up to Peterborough to have my car serviced. All the roads, except the ones in my subdivision, had a strip of sand along the middle so my tires had something to grip. Once I got to Bewdley, half-way, the freezing stuff changed to snow and the rest of the drive was uneventful. My car needed pads all around (after 25k miles) so I;m glad that I didnt' have to miss the appointment. It's cheaper to replace pads than the rest of the brakes. (That's what happens when deer keep jumping in front of my car.)
> My Cozy Eve shawl is finished and my Shifty sweater is finished, so I had to start something else.


It looks good girl.....love the colour.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I've been missing in action. January!! Every year it gets me really down and I end up ill.


Let's have a cuddle then what do you think? It's usually March for me.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though I'll have to wait another 2 months to find out definitely at my next appointment. xxxx


so we won;t know when we meet up.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I've been missing in action. January!! Every year it gets me really down and I end up ill.


I'm so happy for you that it's now February!! Sounds like you share SAD with me so I know exactly what you've been going through. I'm pretty sure I should be out the other side of it by the time I get back from my trip and all that sunshine and seeing my family will help. I hope you are back too 100% too by then! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I've been missing in action. January!! Every year it gets me really down and I end up ill.


Sorry January got you down, but we are always here for you if you want us. Welcome back, it's nearly spring. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> so we won;t know when we meet up.


Yes my appointment is the 18th March so before we go to York, also got an appointment at Manchester Hospital on 20th, my knee is the only unknown outcome at the moment. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -7'c (19'F). Cloudy today and snow starting this afternoon just as I'm leaving work. Snow tomorrow and snow/rain/slush/crap falling from the sky on Sunday.
> I have car maintenance appointment scheduled for Saturday morning and this weekend is my bi-weekly run to Costco. I'll be watching the weather.
> 197 people are under observation now as the last 2 scheduled flights from China landed in Toronto. One passenger said to the TV reporters that she was surprised that there was no temperature screening, just self-reporting. (We're big on self-reporting in this country. We use the honour system a lot.)
> I worked on my 1994 crochet project at lunch time and actually found my place in the pattern and was able to do one of the half circles during Craft Lunch.
> Knit Night was crowded last night. I finished binding off my Cozy Eve and got some glamour shots on the mannequin. I don't think I need to block this one much. There were several people working on their Cozy Eve projects. I also bought some yarn for my next project. I'll start the Old Port hat once the Shifty is finished binding off. The new yarn is going to be a Dandelion Fields poncho.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dandelion-fields-poncho


very glamorous it looks too. That will get the others moving on theirs. I love the Dandelion Poncho. I might have to try that one. I still haven't done any brioche.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Our first daffodils in the garden and it's only 31st Jan. Not used to seeing them so early, it was usually April before they came out at The Barn.xx


We have daffodils coming out everywhere round here. It does cheer you up.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> How lovely, I know exactly where they are growing!! My next door neighbour and I both have crocuses in bloom but not enough yet to make a good photo.
> I finished the bag for DIL, it is squashy and super light so will not be a burden to pack!


Oh she will love that! I know she will because I do.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm very seldom lost for words but that girl........unbelievable!!!! xxxx


I agree. Most people clear up BEFORE the cleaning lady comes. Susan has to do it afterwards.


----------



## SaxonLady

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pardon me for butting into your chat group but I had to comment on your beautiful bag, it's great


You're not butting in at all. All nice remarks welcome!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

tat'sgran said:


> I realize that but when one puts tempting photos of daffodils and such online it is just rubbing the truth into my wounds.. lol. Oh well, maybe, just maybe, it will get better by the end of February and I do love it when my hubby goes ice fishing and we get to consume the perch for dinner. (Have to look on the positive side of things, right?) Hugs xo wendy :sm16: :sm09:


Hugs back to you Wendy. There are always flowers out around here in Sunny Sussex. Even my rose bush has a spray at the top, dying off now but it really made me smile..


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Going up to 4'C (39'F), but raining. This weekend we had freezing rain and more snow. The freezing rain/mist was going on just as I was going up to Peterborough to have my car serviced. All the roads, except the ones in my subdivision, had a strip of sand along the middle so my tires had something to grip. Once I got to Bewdley, half-way, the freezing stuff changed to snow and the rest of the drive was uneventful. My car needed pads all around (after 25k miles) so I;m glad that I didnt' have to miss the appointment. It's cheaper to replace pads than the rest of the brakes. (That's what happens when deer keep jumping in front of my car.)
> My Cozy Eve shawl is finished and my Shifty sweater is finished, so I had to start something else.


Lovely photos, Mav, especially with you in it! Both projects are beautiful! I begin working on Miss11's jacket again tonight! One yarn isn't working in the sleeve, so it has to come out, and be replaced by a regular type of yarn, to make the sleeves straight! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is what my multi coloured ankle looks like this morning, it's worse than the picture makes it look! I can walk on it ok, it's just a dull ache most of the time now but paracetamol is helping!! It won't spoil my trip!!xxxx


That's the way, don't let anything spoil your trip! It is possibly a once in a lifetime trip! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We've gone from one extreme to another, in The Barn there was a floor to double height ceiling stone fire place right down to this one.





London Girl said:


> Oh, how you must miss those logs!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes, I bet they are missed, as much as a hole in the head, would be missed! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our Canada Post also delivers parcels on Sundays. We only get our mail on Tuesday and Thursday, but I can get parcels any day. :sm16:


That sounds a bit ridiculous, is the mail more difficult to manage, than parcels????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My sister was warned against getting her wooly bear of a Malamute. But She-ra was the kind of dog that came up to everyone with her tongue hanging out and her tail waving furiously. The only person that she ever growled at was the man who hit my sister. She-ra stood up and pinned him against a wall and growled in his face until the police arrived. As soon as she saw the uniforms she let the man go and he was happy to be handcuffed and taken away.
> My sister went to doggy training because my sister knew she would never be able to control her if she decided to chase a rabbit.


Now that is how one wants their dog to behave, when someone is attacking their Dominant person! She-ra didn't bite the man who attacked your sister, but in my honest opinion, She-re was well warrented to bite him; although my shepherd, Sheila, warned 3 different people, but all males, that they were in the wrong place, and they had better move away, very quickly! All 3 of those men, moved to a positon, that Sheila was happy with, but she still remained on Alert? If every one raised, and treated, the Canine Member of their family properly; I really don't think that there would be any further attacks from any dog, in their own homes; unless there was some sort of altercation, and again it would have been in protection of the family! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I just buy clothes that don't need ironing, so long as I take them out of the dryer as soon as it stops and hang them right away.
> Any thing that wrinkles easily is given away.


I also don't have any clothing that requires ironing, I see that chore, as wasting too much time! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> And no sheep!


No, they have been replaced by littIe moles? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think we still get stuff from Amazon and other independent companies but our post office/Royal Mail does not operate on Sundays. I remember when there used to be a Christmas Day delivery, boy, am I _old_!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


We have never had any kind of delivery, on either of the Weekend Days! It might change, now that there are a huge number of shops, that are now opening on the weekends!????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> No, they have been replaced by littIe moles? ???????? xoxoxo


Too true, have five little mounds to prove it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Have escaped from the kitchen and am getting DH to take me to the yarn store after a sit down, just haven't got the colours I want, of course. Then home, dinner and knitting. Oh and must go and made a haircut appointment, I'm beginning to look like a shaggy sheepdog. That's my day mapped out, very exciting. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thank you for all your good wishes to Mr P. 

Back yesterday from our WI craft week end yesterday. The weather was very kind to us this time and we had a lovely walk on the Saturday to Milton Abbas Abbey as did a whole load of crafting, some rather new and experimental. Everyone had a great time and I have already booked up for next year.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thank you for all your good wishes to Mr P.
> 
> Back yesterday from our WI craft week end yesterday. The weather was very kind to us this time and we had a lovely walk on the Saturday to Milton Abbas Abbey as did a whole load of crafting, some rather new and experimental. Everyone had a great time and I have already booked up for next year.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


So glad to see you back, hope things aren't too bad for you and Mr. P. Sounds like another lovely weekend, so pleased you could make it. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> No, they have been replaced by littIe moles? ???????? xoxoxo


At least the sheep didn't leave mounds of earth in the garden, just mounds of......other stuff!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thank you for all your good wishes to Mr P.
> 
> Back yesterday from our WI craft week end yesterday. The weather was very kind to us this time and we had a lovely walk on the Saturday to Milton Abbas Abbey as did a whole load of crafting, some rather new and experimental. Everyone had a great time and I have already booked up for next year.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Welcome back, we missed you. Glad your weekend away went well and I hope Mr P is doing ok, I'm sure your return will help with that! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:50 am EST and 1'C (34'F). A repeat of yesterday, hopefully without the wind. Yesterday I was hoping to go for a walk at lunch but there was a bitter wind and I ended up knitting instead.
The teachers are on a one-day strike today in Whitby and there will be a province wide strike tomorrow. A lot of people were scrambling to find arrangements for their kids even though they had a week's notice. There is also an investigation underway because full 1 page ads slamming the teachers have appeared in all the Toronto papers. Those are expensive. The provincial government is denying that they purchased the ads, but no one believes them.
Last night I should have been weaving in ends on my Shifty so it can appear in the group photo on Friday. I worked on the new project instead.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thank you for all your good wishes to Mr P.
> 
> Back yesterday from our WI craft week end yesterday. The weather was very kind to us this time and we had a lovely walk on the Saturday to Milton Abbas Abbey as did a whole load of crafting, some rather new and experimental. Everyone had a great time and I have already booked up for next year.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday and welcome back.
I'm glad you had a great crafty time. It must have been good if you booked for next year.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright but chilly London. Late start today as I have been dealing with a list of things-to-do-before-I-go-on-my-trip!!!

We are going to see a Tom Hanks film this afternoon, A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood. I believe it is based on an American children's show from way back, Mr Rogers? I love Tom Hanks and if I ever got the chance to meet any celebrity of my choice, it would be him, he can do no wrong!! However, if the film stinks, I will tell you later!!

Have a good one everybody, take care, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

My son, Barry, is 48 today, how can I have kids of 48 & 50 when I'm but a child myself?!!! Here he is with Lorraine having a birthday drink on their balcony!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Have escaped from the kitchen and am getting DH to take me to the yarn store after a sit down, just haven't got the colours I want, of course. Then home, dinner and knitting. Oh and must go and made a haircut appointment, I'm beginning to look like a shaggy sheepdog. That's my day mapped out, very exciting. Have a good one. xx


Any outing that involves yarn is a good outing. I hope you find the colours that you want.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:50 am EST and 1'C (34'F). A repeat of yesterday, hopefully without the wind. Yesterday I was hoping to go for a walk at lunch but there was a bitter wind and I ended up knitting instead.
> The teachers are on a one-day strike today in Whitby and there will be a province wide strike tomorrow. A lot of people were scrambling to find arrangements for their kids even though they had a week's notice. There is also an investigation underway because full 1 page ads slamming the teachers have appeared in all the Toronto papers. Those are expensive. The provincial government is denying that they purchased the ads, but no one believes them.
> Last night I should have been weaving in ends on my Shifty so it can appear in the group photo on Friday. I worked on the new project instead.


Ooh, lovely colours again, is that a hat? I can't remember the name if it is xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That sounds a bit ridiculous, is the mail more difficult to manage, than parcels????????? xoxoxo.


Our mail is delivered to a superbox located just outside our court. The superbox has little boxes for everyone in the court and some of the people on the adjoining street. The mail person comes with a key and takes the whole back off the superbox so she (usually a she) can fill all the little boxes. The mail is all presorted for our superbox.
The parcel delivery involves a lot more driving all over the place since the parcels are delivered to the houses.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Lovely photos, Mav, especially with you in it! Both projects are beautiful! I begin working on Miss11's jacket again tonight! One yarn isn't working in the sleeve, so it has to come out, and be replaced by a regular type of yarn, to make the sleeves straight! ????????????


Thanks.
I hope the regular yarn works.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Hugs back to you Wendy. There are always flowers out around here in Sunny Sussex. Even my rose bush has a spray at the top, dying off now but it really made me smile..


Our rose is hiding under a burlap blanket so the ice doesn't damage it. It'll be uncovered in the spring once the danger of damage is over.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> very glamorous it looks too. That will get the others moving on theirs. I love the Dandelion Poncho. I might have to try that one. I still haven't done any brioche.


I know you can do it. It's just knit and slip and yo, and purl, slip and yo. In the round is easiest.
The Dandelion Fields poncho is fingering/sock yarn. I wish it had been in a heavier yarn. I can see this one easily taking a month to make.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm so happy for you that it's now February!! Sounds like you share SAD with me so I know exactly what you've been going through. I'm pretty sure I should be out the other side of it by the time I get back from my trip and all that sunshine and seeing my family will help. I hope you are back too 100% too by then! xxxx


You'll trade SAD for jet-lag. Your trip will outstanding and memorable, I'm sure.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It looks good girl.....love the colour.


Thanks. 
Both projects used some stash yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> don't you have a refresh button?


Is that like my "quick-wash" setting. It still takes 40 minutes. (Front loader - not much water - but soaks in that water longer)


----------



## jinx

The packages take up a lot more space than the mail. The mail is more fiddly than packages. Our mail carrier has a smallish vehicle and even with delivering the packages every day the vehicle can be stuffed when he starts his route in the a.m. 


Xiang said:


> That sounds a bit ridiculous, is the mail more difficult to manage, than parcels????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've been to s and b today, it was ok. I'll just keep going until I've really had enough. I've been about 15yrs now but I think I would miss it if I didn't go. There's still no news of the other two babies. 1 is due today and the other one was going into hospital yesterday. I don't know how they are progressing. I was quite pleased with Margaret taking her baby photos. It's something we don't do but she is so high about Alex. I kept telling them that I've had a cuddle haha.
> 
> Richard has worked from home today, I don't think he was feeling fantastic. Said he was dizzy. He's dizzy too much for my liking, but won't go and see about it. Matthew was complaining of the same thing last week. That's all my news for today, I think. Oooo I've now completed my 2nd DVLA form., signed sealed and I'm going to deliver it soon. John countersigned for me and I aske him if he'd check it over which he did, and we don't think there's anything wrong with it. If it comes back again I'm goin to tell them I'm old an no good with forms can hey send someone to help????????????.
> Remember I love yawl. Rebecca glad you didn't see the shooting yesterday and that you are safe an sound.


I think it's good that Richard is working from home when he's not feeling 100%. Especially if his brother had the same thing last week.
My work should really look at that option.
I hope your form gets processed without a hitch. Especially after all that work on it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's 36F here right now. Going up to a high of 39F. Will be bundled up a bit when I go out today. Have laundry to do and that's about it, I think. Flo and I will be hanging out together today. I, too, hope all is going as well as it can with Josephine and Mr. P. Keeping them and their family in my thoughts and sending many more comforting vibes their way. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I hope you had/have a lovely "going with Flo" day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sound like a nice day. Hope your find exactly what you are looking for at the yarn store, plus a few extra skeins just in case.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Have escaped from the kitchen and am getting DH to take me to the yarn store after a sit down, just haven't got the colours I want, of course. Then home, dinner and knitting. Oh and must go and made a haircut appointment, I'm beginning to look like a shaggy sheepdog. That's my day mapped out, very exciting. Have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy taco Tuesday. Glad your crafting weekend was a success.
I can believe something new and experimental would light your fire.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thank you for all your good wishes to Mr P.
> 
> Back yesterday from our WI craft week end yesterday. The weather was very kind to us this time and we had a lovely walk on the Saturday to Milton Abbas Abbey as did a whole load of crafting, some rather new and experimental. Everyone had a great time and I have already booked up for next year.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Fertilizer?????


London Girl said:


> At least the sheep didn't leave mounds of earth in the garden, just mounds of......other stuff!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think we still get stuff from Amazon and other independent companies but our post office/Royal Mail does not operate on Sundays. I remember when there used to be a Christmas Day delivery, boy, am I _old_!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I remember when everything, except the church, was closed on Sunday. And we all survived. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

New project is coming along nicely. Makes sense a new project is a lot more enjoyable than weaving in ends.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:50 am EST and 1'C (34'F). A repeat of yesterday, hopefully without the wind. Yesterday I was hoping to go for a walk at lunch but there was a bitter wind and I ended up knitting instead.
> The teachers are on a one-day strike today in Whitby and there will be a province wide strike tomorrow. A lot of people were scrambling to find arrangements for their kids even though they had a week's notice. There is also an investigation underway because full 1 page ads slamming the teachers have appeared in all the Toronto papers. Those are expensive. The provincial government is denying that they purchased the ads, but no one believes them.
> Last night I should have been weaving in ends on my Shifty so it can appear in the group photo on Friday. I worked on the new project instead.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> True, and the rabbits seem to stay in the field behind us. xx


This is one of the few winters where the rabbits haven't chewed our quince bushes down to the ground.


----------



## jinx

Morning. You should have everything in place to leave on your trip. You seem very well prepared for your adventure.
Hope you enjoy the film. It might be more enjoyable if one knew Fred Rogers.
Happy Birthday Barry.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but chilly London. Late start today as I have been dealing with a list of things-to-do-before-I-go-on-my-trip!!!
> 
> We are going to see a Tom Hanks film this afternoon, A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood. I believe it is based on an American children's show from way back, Mr Rogers? I love Tom Hanks and if I ever got the chance to meet any celebrity of my choice, it would be him, he can do no wrong!! However, if the film stinks, I will tell you later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> My son, Barry, is 48 today, how can I have kids of 48 & 50 when I'm but a child myself?!!! Here he is with Lorraine having a birthday drink on their balcony!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> That sounds amazing to me. In our local yarn store there are seldom two customers in the store at the same time. That is unless it is the day of our knitting group. Then we all try to buy something to say thank you for letting us gather and use her space to knit and visit.


The owner likes when people are sitting knitting in her store with yarn from her store. I've used stash yarn too, so long as it is yarn that she is selling at the store. I think the knitters have encouraged some people who came in the browse to actually buy yarn.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Fertilizer?????


Yeah, by any other name!!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

My laptop has slowed down to a crawl so I’m signing off.
Have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but chilly London. Late start today as I have been dealing with a list of things-to-do-before-I-go-on-my-trip!!!
> 
> We are going to see a Tom Hanks film this afternoon, A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood. I believe it is based on an American children's show from way back, Mr Rogers? I love Tom Hanks and if I ever got the chance to meet any celebrity of my choice, it would be him, he can do no wrong!! However, if the film stinks, I will tell you later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> My son, Barry, is 48 today, how can I have kids of 48 & 50 when I'm but a child myself?!!! Here he is with Lorraine having a birthday drink on their balcony!


And soon you can celebrate it with him. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And soon you can celebrate it with him. xxxx :sm24:


Indeed!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sound like a nice day. Hope your find exactly what you are looking for at the yarn store, plus a few extra skeins just in case.


Actually was very good (or silly) today and just bought what I needed, didn't allow myself to be tempted. Went to make my hair appointment and she cut it there and then so am now duly scalped and feeling the cold. Forgot to take my hat even though it's only a few houses down the road. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Fertilizer?????


A very polite word for it. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I remember when everything, except the church, was closed on Sunday. And we all survived. :sm17:


Even the pubs were closed in Wales on a Sunday, luckily we lived near enough the border we could go into England on a Sunday. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Helloooooo!! Good to see you Saxy, how you doing? xxxx


I've been ill. Still trying to catch up. I never seem to get time to just get on with things.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Janet, how you doing, haven't seen you for a while? xx


Sorry about that, I was hibernating, I think!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I've seen your lovely cables, they are perfect!!! xxxx


awww, thanks.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That look so much better, than the previous one! ????☺ xoxoxo


Yes; less work!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Going up to 4'C (39'F), but raining. This weekend we had freezing rain and more snow. The freezing rain/mist was going on just as I was going up to Peterborough to have my car serviced. All the roads, except the ones in my subdivision, had a strip of sand along the middle so my tires had something to grip. Once I got to Bewdley, half-way, the freezing stuff changed to snow and the rest of the drive was uneventful. My car needed pads all around (after 25k miles) so I;m glad that I didnt' have to miss the appointment. It's cheaper to replace pads than the rest of the brakes. (That's what happens when deer keep jumping in front of my car.)
> My Cozy Eve shawl is finished and my Shifty sweater is finished, so I had to start something else.


They both look amazing. I love the colours.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Yay.....☕


what more could I say? I'll even walk into Starbucks to see my Susan!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Let's have a cuddle then what do you think? It's usually March for me.


I wouldn't have cuddled you last week as I was coughing non-stop, but it's almost gone now. Cuddles at the end of March.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry January got you down, but we are always here for you if you want us. Welcome back, it's nearly spring. xx


It is here, with all the daffodils on the roundabouts.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes my appointment is the 18th March so before we go to York, also got an appointment at Manchester Hospital on 20th, my knee is the only unknown outcome at the moment. xx


So things should be much better for you by the time we meet. Good. We want you on top form.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:50 am EST and 1'C (34'F). A repeat of yesterday, hopefully without the wind. Yesterday I was hoping to go for a walk at lunch but there was a bitter wind and I ended up knitting instead.
> The teachers are on a one-day strike today in Whitby and there will be a province wide strike tomorrow. A lot of people were scrambling to find arrangements for their kids even though they had a week's notice. There is also an investigation underway because full 1 page ads slamming the teachers have appeared in all the Toronto papers. Those are expensive. The provincial government is denying that they purchased the ads, but no one believes them.
> Last night I should have been weaving in ends on my Shifty so it can appear in the group photo on Friday. I worked on the new project instead.


Looking good already. You won't be able to stop now you have started it.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but chilly London. Late start today as I have been dealing with a list of things-to-do-before-I-go-on-my-trip!!!
> 
> We are going to see a Tom Hanks film this afternoon, A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood. I believe it is based on an American children's show from way back, Mr Rogers? I love Tom Hanks and if I ever got the chance to meet any celebrity of my choice, it would be him, he can do no wrong!! However, if the film stinks, I will tell you later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> My son, Barry, is 48 today, how can I have kids of 48 & 50 when I'm but a child myself?!!! Here he is with Lorraine having a birthday drink on their balcony!


Belated birthday wishes to Barry. The ages of my boys never cease to amaze me.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Our rose is hiding under a burlap blanket so the ice doesn't damage it. It'll be uncovered in the spring once the danger of damage is over.


Mine is overgrown but never stops flowering.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Is that like my "quick-wash" setting. It still takes 40 minutes. (Front loader - not much water - but soaks in that water longer)


No. The refresh only takes a few minutes and rinses once with clear water.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's good to have you back Josephine. The weekend sounds exactly your thing. Look after your lovely hubby. He must be feeling very low and will have been pleased to have you home.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Too true, have five little mounds to prove it. xx


I'm sorry about that, both for you, and the little moles! I suppose they can't be rehomed elsewhere, instead of being killed? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Have escaped from the kitchen and am getting DH to take me to the yarn store after a sit down, just haven't got the colours I want, of course. Then home, dinner and knitting. Oh and must go and made a haircut appointment, I'm beginning to look like a shaggy sheepdog. That's my day mapped out, very exciting. Have a good one. xx


I am not sure what time it is for you now, but possibly around 1pm, so I hope you are a very happy person, and now have the correct colours of yarn. Enjoy the remainder of your day! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> At least the sheep didn't leave mounds of earth in the garden, just mounds of......other stuff!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


???????????? That is so true! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:50 am EST and 1'C (34'F). A repeat of yesterday, hopefully without the wind. Yesterday I was hoping to go for a walk at lunch but there was a bitter wind and I ended up knitting instead.
> The teachers are on a one-day strike today in Whitby and there will be a province wide strike tomorrow. A lot of people were scrambling to find arrangements for their kids even though they had a week's notice. There is also an investigation underway because full 1 page ads slamming the teachers have appeared in all the Toronto papers. Those are expensive. The provincial government is denying that they purchased the ads, but no one believes them.
> Last night I should have been weaving in ends on my Shifty so it can appear in the group photo on Friday. I worked on the new project instead.


There are always other times to weave in those pesky ends, and I now know what everyone is talking about, because I have some ends on Miss 11's jacket that I will have to do something with. I will not make that mistake again! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I'm sorry about that, both for you, and the little moles! I suppose they can't be rehomed elsewhere, instead of being killed? ???????????? xoxoxo


No-one would want them there are millions of them around the country. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I am not sure what time it is for you now, but possibly around 1pm, so I hope you are a very happy person, and now have the correct colours of yarn. Enjoy the remainder of your day! ???????????? xoxoxo


Yes all got, now going to settle down for the afternoon. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but chilly London. Late start today as I have been dealing with a list of things-to-do-before-I-go-on-my-trip!!!
> 
> We are going to see a Tom Hanks film this afternoon, A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood. I believe it is based on an American children's show from way back, Mr Rogers? I love Tom Hanks and if I ever got the chance to meet any celebrity of my choice, it would be him, he can do no wrong!! However, if the film stinks, I will tell you later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> My son, Barry, is 48 today, how can I have kids of 48 & 50 when I'm but a child myself?!!! Here he is with Lorraine having a birthday drink on their balcony!


I fully understand that question, how can I have kids ranging from 30 to 46, when I am only 17 myself? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our mail is delivered to a superbox located just outside our court. The superbox has little boxes for everyone in the court and some of the people on the adjoining street. The mail person comes with a key and takes the whole back off the superbox so she (usually a she) can fill all the little boxes. The mail is all presorted for our superbox.
> The parcel delivery involves a lot more driving all over the place since the parcels are delivered to the houses.


We don't even have regular letter boxes, in our entire Village - we live in a collection of houses, that is too small to be a town, and we have to co llect our mail from a Post Office Agency, which is inside a Service Station/Deli! There was a Community Vote, quite a few years ago, for us to finally have postal delivery, or to keep the postboxes. The majority must have voted to keep things the way the were; but I voted to have our mail delivered; so we shall have to pickup our mail from our little Post Office Agency! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks.
> I hope the regular yarn works.


Thanks for that, I hope it works also! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Welcome back, we missed you. Glad your weekend away went well and I hope Mr P is doing ok, I'm sure your return will help with that! xxxx


Ditto from me, Josephine. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:50 am EST and 1'C (34'F). A repeat of yesterday, hopefully without the wind. Yesterday I was hoping to go for a walk at lunch but there was a bitter wind and I ended up knitting instead.
> The teachers are on a one-day strike today in Whitby and there will be a province wide strike tomorrow. A lot of people were scrambling to find arrangements for their kids even though they had a week's notice. There is also an investigation underway because full 1 page ads slamming the teachers have appeared in all the Toronto papers. Those are expensive. The provincial government is denying that they purchased the ads, but no one believes them.
> Last night I should have been weaving in ends on my Shifty so it can appear in the group photo on Friday. I worked on the new project instead.


That's too bad about the teacher strikes and the mess it is for the parents who have to scramble.

I like your new project. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but chilly London. Late start today as I have been dealing with a list of things-to-do-before-I-go-on-my-trip!!!
> 
> We are going to see a Tom Hanks film this afternoon, A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood. I believe it is based on an American children's show from way back, Mr Rogers? I love Tom Hanks and if I ever got the chance to meet any celebrity of my choice, it would be him, he can do no wrong!! However, if the film stinks, I will tell you later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> My son, Barry, is 48 today, how can I have kids of 48 & 50 when I'm but a child myself?!!! Here he is with Lorraine having a birthday drink on their balcony!


A very Happy Birthday to Barry! I hope you enjoy the film. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> New project is coming along nicely. Makes sense a new project is a lot more enjoyable than weaving in ends.


I agree whole heartedly, with that observation Judith! 
Unfortunately I will have a few places on the striped jacket I am close to finishing, and having to weave in ends, is the worst thing that I know of in knitting! I think I would begin a new project, if there wasn't a child waiting waiting for it to be finished!
I have now advised people that I will no longer be making items of clothing, as they take too long for me to finish, and there are other things that I would prefer to make now! The bigger the children get, the longer it takes for me to make the item! But then again, if one of the children did ask, then I would probably still makeit for them! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually was very good (or silly) today and just bought what I needed, didn't allow myself to be tempted. Went to make my hair appointment and she cut it there and then so am now duly scalped and feeling the cold. Forgot to take my hat even though it's only a few houses down the road. xx


Your resulting cold head, from being scalped, might make it easier to remember your hat, the next time you have the deed done! ????‍♀???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I've been ill. Still trying to catch up. I never seem to get time to just get on with things.


I am glad that you feel well enough to come back! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am now all caught up again, so will now head back to bed, and get some more sleep! Good night all, enjoy the remainder of your day, whatever you happen to be doing! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I wouldn't have cuddled you last week as I was coughing non-stop, but it's almost gone now. Cuddles at the end of March.


Glad your cough is clearing up. Great to see you back here. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I've been to the over60's. There was only 4 of us there but you know we had a great time. Plus we still had our cup of tea and biscuits. I won.....$23. And a pkt mini choc sweets, starts with a d! I forget. A large packet of mini cheddars, and a raspberry cake, not bad t ll. An we coped very well we seem to be in a pattern now, 
well we think so anywy????. 
I know there's a couple of folk that wouldn't mind seeing us fold, but we will try and stay as long as we can.

There really isn't any more news to tell today, just the same old, same old. I had chocolate with Karen this morning. An h was waiting for her little Brandon Grayson coming with grandad as they were looking after him over night. Mummy is poorly with gall stone????????

Just remember I love yawl.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've been to the over60's. There was only 4 of us there but you know we had a great time. Plus we still had our cup of tea and biscuits. I won.....$23. And a pkt mini choc sweets, starts with a d! I forget. A large packet of mini cheddars, and a raspberry cake, not bad t ll. An we coped very well we seem to be in a pattern now,
> well we think so anywy????.
> I know there's a couple of folk that wouldn't mind seeing us fold, but we will try and stay as long as we can.
> 
> There really isn't any more news to tell today, just the same old, same old. I had chocolate with Karen this morning. An h was waiting for her little Brandon Grayson coming with grandad as they were looking after him over night. Mummy is poorly with gall stone????????
> 
> Just remember I love yawl.


Well done on the winnings today! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Will be off in an hour or so to go to Fiber Social at the LYS. That will be about it for my excitement for today. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I agree. Most people clear up BEFORE the cleaning lady comes. Susan has to do it afterwards.


Well tell me, and tell me no more, what does that make me???? Tomorrows the day.....it's my down stairs tomorrow,


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Too true, have five little mounds to prove it. xx


Ah but look on the plus side.... The soil is wonderful, second to none???? Can't find a mole emoji, camel will have to do....


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Thank you for all your good wishes to Mr P.
> 
> Back yesterday from our WI craft week end yesterday. The weather was very kind to us this time and we had a lovely walk on the Saturday to Milton Abbas Abbey as did a whole load of crafting, some rather new and experimental. Everyone had a great time and I have already booked up for next year.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Nice to see you Josephine, we miss you


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but chilly London. Late start today as I have been dealing with a list of things-to-do-before-I-go-on-my-trip!!!
> 
> We are going to see a Tom Hanks film this afternoon, A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood. I believe it is based on an American children's show from way back, Mr Rogers? I love Tom Hanks and if I ever got the chance to meet any celebrity of my choice, it would be him, he can do no wrong!! However, if the film stinks, I will tell you later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> My son, Barry, is 48 today, how can I have kids of 48 & 50 when I'm but a child myself?!!! Here he is with Lorraine having a birthday drink on their balcony!


Happy birthday Barry. He definitely belongs to you....he is the image of you.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> The packages take up a lot more space than the mail. The mail is more fiddly than packages. Our mail carrier has a smallish vehicle and even with delivering the packages every day the vehicle can be stuffed when he starts his route in the a.m.


My mail comes in a "postman pat" van....sometimes it's not postman pat, but is post woman Patricia.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I think it's good that Richard is working from home when he's not feeling 100%. Especially if his brother had the same thing last week.
> My work should really look at that option.
> I hope your form gets processed without a hitch. Especially after all that work on it.


I sometimes think it's the eating plan.....they have too much time between meals, they wait too long and then they are ravenous. But what do I know????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Happy taco Tuesday. Glad your crafting weekend was a success.
> I can believe something new and experimental would light your fire.


Jinx my fire needs lighting.....it has done for a while. ???? I'm fancying brioch.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I wouldn't have cuddled you last week as I was coughing non-stop, but it's almost gone now. Cuddles at the end of March.


Toooo right. Big, tight ones. ????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> No-one would want them there are millions of them around the country. xx


Jacky a few years ago our garden was inundated with moles even in the greenhouse. It used to drive Albert mad,(didn't take a lot) he used to go out and bang on the mounds with his spade to flatten the mounds, personally I though he needed to get a hobby! Anyway one day we got up and they'd all gone, there was no more moles and I've not seen any since, don't know what exactly happened to them. It was getting so we were careful where we walked because there could have been a hole underneath. Any they just disappeared.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> A very Happy Birthday to Barry! I hope you enjoy the film. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, we did, I'd recommend it!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Will be off in an hour or so to go to Fiber Social at the LYS. That will be about it for my excitement for today. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


That sounds pretty exciting to me, have a great time! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Barry. He definitely belongs to you....he is the image of you.


Poor boy!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Thanks Susan! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Your resulting cold head, from being scalped, might make it easier to remember your hat, the next time you have the deed done! ????‍♀???? xoxoxo


No I'll probably forget by then. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Ah but look on the plus side.... The soil is wonderful, second to none???? Can't find a mole emoji, camel will have to do....


Yes good soil which makes the grass grow, don't think it's stopped growing this winter. Might a mouse have been better than a camel, just can't make it into a mole. xx :sm11:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Jacky a few years ago our garden was inundated with moles even in the greenhouse. It used to drive Albert mad,(didn't take a lot) he used to go out and bang on the mounds with his spade to flatten the mounds, personally I though he needed to get a hobby! Anyway one day we got up and they'd all gone, there was no more moles and I've not seen any since, don't know what exactly happened to them. It was getting so we were careful where we walked because there could have been a hole underneath. Any they just disappeared.


We have been clear for a while but having removed a few it looks like new ones might be thinking of moving in. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! Had a pleasant lunch and afternoon at the cinema, really enjoyed the film, it's quite different to anything I have seen for a long time and impossible to describe. Some of the audience seemed to think it was a comedy - it wasn't - and laughed loudly all through it, not just one person but he started off the people sitting behind him! These same people got a very loud phone call half way through and instead of just declining the call, proceeded to have quite a long conversation _on speaker phone!_ You couldn't make it up!! Anyhow, it was jolly good and I gave it 8/10!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, we did, I'd recommend it!! Xxxx ❤


Good! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds pretty exciting to me, have a great time! Xxxx


It was good fun. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Poor boy!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Thanks Susan! Xxxx


No, not poor boy at all. He definitely takes after you and that's a good thing! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ah but look on the plus side.... The soil is wonderful, second to none???? Can't find a mole emoji, camel will have to do....


Yes, I have heard, that those little moles are excellent at aerating the soil, so your soil should never be compacted, and hard to work with! ???????? Here is a badger, because they are also excellent diggers, they are English and there are no moles! ???????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Nice to see you Josephine, we miss you


Yes it is very nice to see you back with us! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No I'll probably forget by then. xx :sm23: :sm16:


???????????? You had better put one in the car now, then! Then again, it might not be too cold, by the next time you decide to get scalped, it might be a very pleasantly comfortable, Spring Day! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We have been clear for a while but having removed a few it looks like new ones might be thinking of moving in. xx


These new ones might come for a short while, then leave again like Susan's little visitors did! These are quite cute also,???? and they dig holes as well, but I don't think they aerate the soil like the moles do, The tend to dig quite a huge area, from the few that I have seen! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk with a touch of frost on the ground. We're supposed to have a few nice days and then a big storm coming in by the weekend. Batten down the hatches time perhaps. Off to knit and natter in an hour, have a good day. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Polly! You do have a lot to deal with on a continual basis. :sm03: Sending many comforting hugs your way. xxxooo


Thank you all. I just want some peace so I can knit, read, and come here. I went to city hall today and got a duh attitude from the young man. He passed the buck to a higher up he says will call me. I don't want to hang that long. I must say the manager at Denny's was very nice. We spent $15 and fine print on our coupon said it was good on $20. But he gave us the discount anyway. My neighbor invited me to knit at her house. I've scrapped my 4th attempt at baby afghan. Now doing one with rows of garter stitch then a strip oh knit 2 together yarn overs. Using red heart pink ombré. I know I'm dissatisfied with the patterns because I'm in a blah mood which I'm trying to shake. I'm reading my signs and found one of the mysteries I like. Hope I can find others. They are by Lydia Adamson ...Alice Nestleton series. Son found some on the computer ...one was $800. Can't believe it. That's one I won't be reading. 3:54 am so I'd better try sleeping. Well,after I read on a bit.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't remember that but do remember 2 deliveries a day during the week and if Christmas Day was a Monday then they would deliver on the Sunday. xx


I now have 2 pieces of mail meant for people with addresses similar to mine. Mail person must need glasses. Now I have to make another trip to the post office to rerouted them.


----------



## jinx

Hi Polly. Hope city hall gets their act together and dismisses that bill.
How is your son feeling. Hoping he is better than he has been.
$800.00 for a book is indeed ridiculous.


jollypolly said:


> Thank you all. I just want some peace so I can knit, read, and come here. I went to city hall today and got a duh attitude from the young man. He passed the buck to a higher up he says will call me. I don't want to hang that long. I must say the manager at Denny's was very nice. We spent $15 and fine print on our coupon said it was good on $20. But he gave us the discount anyway. My neighbor invited me to knit at her house. I've scrapped my 4th attempt at baby afghan. Now doing one with rows of garter stitch then a strip oh knit 2 together yarn overs. Using red heart pink ombré. I know I'm dissatisfied with the patterns because I'm in a blah mood which I'm trying to shake. I'm reading my signs and found one of the mysteries I like. Hope I can find others. They are by Lydia Adamson ...Alice Nestleton series. Son found some on the computer ...one was $800. Can't believe it. That's one I won't be reading. 3:54 am so I'd better try sleeping. Well,after I read on a bit.


----------



## jinx

Must be Wednesday as Barny is heading out to knit and natter.
Enjoy the nice days and hope the storm does not materialize. I have enjoy our past two days of sunshine and warmer temperatures and not looking ahead for troublesome weather.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk with a touch of frost on the ground. We're supposed to have a few nice days and then a big storm coming in by the weekend. Batten down the hatches time perhaps. Off to knit and natter in an hour, have a good day. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry January got you down, but we are always here for you if you want us. Welcome back, it's nearly spring. xx


And February is a short month. I think we are gating more daylight time daily. Spring is just around the corner at Trader Joe's they have. A hyacinth bulb suspended in a glass vase. Mine bloomed but not fully open. Nice to see a flower by my sink. My attempts at lifting my mood.


----------



## jinx

Oh gee whiz! I am having a bad start to my day. Firstly I was looking at instant pot recipes on my Pinterest board. I had a duplicate recipe. When I went to remove the duplicate I removed the entire collection of recipes. Ugh! That board was getting a lot of use recently. I hoped going to my history would show the board, but it showed a blank page. Sigh.
Then I wrote this long message and whamo it disappeared. Retyping it is a bit painful as I have minor burns on some of my fingertips. Yesterday as I removed a cake from the instant pot it slipped and fell on me. I had to work quickly to prevent the burning hot cake from burning me through my clothes. So I had to grab it with my hands and throw it to the floor. Now I am going back to bed and restart my day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh gee whiz! I am having a bad start to my day. Firstly I was looking at instant pot recipes on my Pinterest board. I had a duplicate recipe. When I went to remove the duplicate I removed the entire collection of recipes. Ugh! That board was getting a lot of use recently. I hoped going to my history would show the board, but it showed a blank page. Sigh.
> Then I wrote this long message and whamo it disappeared. Retyping it is a bit painful as I have minor burns on some of my fingertips. Yesterday as I removed a cake from the instant pot it slipped and fell on me. I had to work quickly to prevent the burning hot cake from burning me through my clothes. So I had to grab it with my hands and throw it to the floor. Now I am going back to bed and restart my day.


Going back to bed sounds like a wonderful idea, start again later and perhaps your recipes might reappear somewhere. Or you could just stay in bed. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Oh gee whiz! I am having a bad start to my day. Firstly I was looking at instant pot recipes on my Pinterest board. I had a duplicate recipe. When I went to remove the duplicate I removed the entire collection of recipes. Ugh! That board was getting a lot of use recently. I hoped going to my history would show the board, but it showed a blank page. Sigh.
> Then I wrote this long message and whamo it disappeared. Retyping it is a bit painful as I have minor burns on some of my fingertips. Yesterday as I removed a cake from the instant pot it slipped and fell on me. I had to work quickly to prevent the burning hot cake from burning me through my clothes. So I had to grab it with my hands and throw it to the floor. Now I am going back to bed and restart my day.


Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> No, not poor boy at all. He definitely takes after you and that's a good thing! xxxooo


 :sm12: :sm02: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sun is just coming out as it was very misty earlier. Spent some of yesterday sorting out our unveilling programme for our map. Getting the back sorted out tomorrow and Mr P has sorted out a good hanging rail.

May leave shopping and fish and chips until tomorrow afternoon as we have other things to do today.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk with a touch of frost on the ground. We're supposed to have a few nice days and then a big storm coming in by the weekend. Batten down the hatches time perhaps. Off to knit and natter in an hour, have a good day. xx


Little bit of frost here too this morning but bright sunshine now! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Thank you all. I just want some peace so I can knit, read, and come here. I went to city hall today and got a duh attitude from the young man. He passed the buck to a higher up he says will call me. I don't want to hang that long. I must say the manager at Denny's was very nice. We spent $15 and fine print on our coupon said it was good on $20. But he gave us the discount anyway. My neighbor invited me to knit at her house. I've scrapped my 4th attempt at baby afghan. Now doing one with rows of garter stitch then a strip oh knit 2 together yarn overs. Using red heart pink ombré. I know I'm dissatisfied with the patterns because I'm in a blah mood which I'm trying to shake. I'm reading my signs and found one of the mysteries I like. Hope I can find others. They are by Lydia Adamson ...Alice Nestleton series. Son found some on the computer ...one was $800. Can't believe it. That's one I won't be reading. 3:54 am so I'd better try sleeping. Well,after I read on a bit.


How nice of your neighbour to invite you to knit with her, we all need something like that, your own mini knit and natter!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> And February is a short month. I think we are gating more daylight time daily. Spring is just around the corner at Trader Joe's they have. A hyacinth bulb suspended in a glass vase. Mine bloomed but not fully open. Nice to see a flower by my sink. My attempts at lifting my mood.


Do anything you can to lift your mood, do a Julie Andrews and think of your favourite things!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh gee whiz! I am having a bad start to my day. Firstly I was looking at instant pot recipes on my Pinterest board. I had a duplicate recipe. When I went to remove the duplicate I removed the entire collection of recipes. Ugh! That board was getting a lot of use recently. I hoped going to my history would show the board, but it showed a blank page. Sigh.
> Then I wrote this long message and whamo it disappeared. Retyping it is a bit painful as I have minor burns on some of my fingertips. Yesterday as I removed a cake from the instant pot it slipped and fell on me. I had to work quickly to prevent the burning hot cake from burning me through my clothes. So I had to grab it with my hands and throw it to the floor. Now I am going back to bed and restart my day.


Oh honey, that's not good. I think you were right to go back to bed, maybe you can head number three off at the pass! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and -5'C (23'F). Ice pellets, freezing rain and snow coming tomorrow so tomorrow morning will be a fun drive. Today is just cooler than yesterday.
Mum is coughing and sneezing so I will probably have her cold soon. 
I didn't weave in ends last night. I played with the brioche. I'm bad. I'm going to take the Shifty to work and try to do the ends at lunch.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! Bright and sunny and chilly here today. I have to go back to the place we went yesterday, Bexleyheath, if anyone knows it, as I bought some wireless headphones there yesterday and they don't work! :sm16: If I leave it until I come back I may be too late if they put me in quarantine!! :sm23: Sorry, that's no laughing matter! At least going out will stop me running round like a headless chicken for a while!!

I keep thinking I'm all done then I think of something else but by the time I've gone to find it, I've forgotten what it was!! Can't wait to get on that plane tomorrow cos it will be too late then!!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later! xxxxxxxxxx

Don't forget the bins Nitzi!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sun is just coming out as it was very misty earlier. Spent some of yesterday sorting out our unveilling programme for our map. Getting the back sorted out tomorrow and Mr P has sorted out a good hanging rail.
> 
> May leave shopping and fish and chips until tomorrow afternoon as we have other things to do today.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
What will you be using for the back? Cotton or felt.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Oh gee whiz! I am having a bad start to my day. Firstly I was looking at instant pot recipes on my Pinterest board. I had a duplicate recipe. When I went to remove the duplicate I removed the entire collection of recipes. Ugh! That board was getting a lot of use recently. I hoped going to my history would show the board, but it showed a blank page. Sigh.
> Then I wrote this long message and whamo it disappeared. Retyping it is a bit painful as I have minor burns on some of my fingertips. Yesterday as I removed a cake from the instant pot it slipped and fell on me. I had to work quickly to prevent the burning hot cake from burning me through my clothes. So I had to grab it with my hands and throw it to the floor. Now I am going back to bed and restart my day.


Time for silicon mitts and a silicon apron! Were you using your instant pot lifter sling?
When you get up again, I hope you have some burn cream for when you get up again.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> And February is a short month. I think we are gating more daylight time daily. Spring is just around the corner at Trader Joe's they have. A hyacinth bulb suspended in a glass vase. Mine bloomed but not fully open. Nice to see a flower by my sink. My attempts at lifting my mood.


It's one day longer this year. I have an aunt who will be 18 this year. (4 x 18) She has only had birthday parties when it is her actual birthday, Feb 29.
The Canada geese seem to think it will be spring soon. They are flying north in masses. Also the Groundhog day groundhogs all said an early spring, except on the east coast, but they usually have winter longer than everyone else. I'm thinking spring is coming soon.
Flowers always lift the mood.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I now have 2 pieces of mail meant for people with addresses similar to mine. Mail person must need glasses. Now I have to make another trip to the post office to rerouted them.


Our mail person get Chalk court and Curtis court messed up all the time. We just take the mail to the other address. They are getting used to seeing us at their door.


----------



## jinx

I was indeed using my silicon sling. As I lifted it slipped off the side of the sling. 
I never even thought it would do that. Interestingly today as I was reading a recipe she mentioned to be careful the bowl does not slip off the side of the sling. Just a bit late to help me. 
I have to do everything I can sitting down. So when it slipped it landed in my lap. I have used the sling many many times without problems, until yesterday. Lesson learned either stand up or have Harold lift it out. 


nitz8catz said:


> Time for silicon mitts and a silicon apron! Were you using your instant pot lifter sling?
> When you get up again, I hope you have some burn cream for when you get up again.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thank you all. I just want some peace so I can knit, read, and come here. I went to city hall today and got a duh attitude from the young man. He passed the buck to a higher up he says will call me. I don't want to hang that long. I must say the manager at Denny's was very nice. We spent $15 and fine print on our coupon said it was good on $20. But he gave us the discount anyway. My neighbor invited me to knit at her house. I've scrapped my 4th attempt at baby afghan. Now doing one with rows of garter stitch then a strip oh knit 2 together yarn overs. Using red heart pink ombré. I know I'm dissatisfied with the patterns because I'm in a blah mood which I'm trying to shake. I'm reading my signs and found one of the mysteries I like. Hope I can find others. They are by Lydia Adamson ...Alice Nestleton series. Son found some on the computer ...one was $800. Can't believe it. That's one I won't be reading. 3:54 am so I'd better try sleeping. Well,after I read on a bit.


If that listing was Amazon, on some items the price is jacked up when they run out of inventory, but are expecting more to come in soon. Try again next week.
That manager at Denny's was smart. Now he knows that you will come back when you can and you'll tell your friends your good recommendation of Denny's.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk with a touch of frost on the ground. We're supposed to have a few nice days and then a big storm coming in by the weekend. Batten down the hatches time perhaps. Off to knit and natter in an hour, have a good day. xx


Enjoy the sun while it lasts.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just saw this video on the weather network. Flooding and destruction on Vancouver Island, including Cowichan valley. I hope Trish is ok and not cut off from power.
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/videos/gallery/intense-system-leads-to-destruction-on-vancouver-island/sharevideo/6129206656001/most_popular


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> What will you be using for the back? Cotton or felt.


It has been backed by a thin sheet while we have been making it to stop the knitting sagging, but we will make a backing of an old curtain to hide the ends and make a channel for the hanging rail to go in. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> It's one day longer this year. I have an aunt who will be 18 this year. (4 x 18) She has only had birthday parties when it is her actual birthday, Feb 29.
> The Canada geese seem to think it will be spring soon. They are flying north in masses. Also the Groundhog day groundhogs all said an early spring, except on the east coast, but they usually have winter longer than everyone else. I'm thinking spring is coming soon.
> Flowers always lift the mood.


February is a lovely month as a lot of lovely people have their birthday this month, including my dear Dad. x


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a pleasant lunch and afternoon at the cinema, really enjoyed the film, it's quite different to anything I have seen for a long time and impossible to describe. Some of the audience seemed to think it was a comedy - it wasn't - and laughed loudly all through it, not just one person but he started off the people sitting behind him! These same people got a very loud phone call half way through and instead of just declining the call, proceeded to have quite a long conversation _on speaker phone!_ You couldn't make it up!! Anyhow, it was jolly good and I gave it 8/10!! xxxx


Our ushers would have blasted them with their high-power flashlight until they turned off their phone.
I guess your audience didn't get it!
I'm glad that you were able to enjoy the film despite them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We have been clear for a while but having removed a few it looks like new ones might be thinking of moving in. xx


That happened when we removed half of our squirrels. The neighbours squirrels moved in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No I'll probably forget by then. xx :sm23: :sm16:


Leave a hat project in the car?


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I was indeed using my silicon sling. As I lifted it slipped off the side of the sling.
> I never even thought it would do that. Interestingly today as I was reading a recipe she mentioned to be careful the bowl does not slip off the side of the sling. Just a bit late to help me.
> I have to do everything I can sitting down. So when it slipped it landed in my lap. I have used the sling many many times without problems, until yesterday. Lesson learned either stand up or have Harold lift it out.


I have those silicone mitts and at Christmas time I managed to throw all the roast veg on the floor, luckily my DSIL was there to my rescue ad he invoked the 3 second rule!. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Jinx my fire needs lighting.....it has done for a while. ???? I'm fancying brioch.


Come join me in a brioche project. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Well tell me, and tell me no more, what does that make me???? Tomorrows the day.....it's my down stairs tomorrow,


I hope Donna doesn't ruffle your feathers too much today and that you only have a little to straighten out after she is gone.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've been to the over60's. There was only 4 of us there but you know we had a great time. Plus we still had our cup of tea and biscuits. I won.....$23. And a pkt mini choc sweets, starts with a d! I forget. A large packet of mini cheddars, and a raspberry cake, not bad t ll. An we coped very well we seem to be in a pattern now,
> well we think so anywy????.
> I know there's a couple of folk that wouldn't mind seeing us fold, but we will try and stay as long as we can.
> 
> There really isn't any more news to tell today, just the same old, same old. I had chocolate with Karen this morning. An h was waiting for her little Brandon Grayson coming with grandad as they were looking after him over night. Mummy is poorly with gall stone????????
> 
> Just remember I love yawl.


Those winnings are great especially since there was only 4 of you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I agree whole heartedly, with that observation Judith!
> Unfortunately I will have a few places on the striped jacket I am close to finishing, and having to weave in ends, is the worst thing that I know of in knitting! I think I would begin a new project, if there wasn't a child waiting waiting for it to be finished!
> I have now advised people that I will no longer be making items of clothing, as they take too long for me to finish, and there are other things that I would prefer to make now! The bigger the children get, the longer it takes for me to make the item! But then again, if one of the children did ask, then I would probably still makeit for them! ???????? xoxoxo


Sorry. I think weaving in ends ranks right up with sewing pieces together, which is probably why a lot of my projects don't get finished 100%.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's too bad about the teacher strikes and the mess it is for the parents who have to scramble.
> 
> I like your new project. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you. Brioche in the round is definitely easier than brioche flat.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> February is a lovely month as a lot of lovely people have their birthday this month, including my dear Dad. x


... And my son and my sister and my friend in Cornwall who will be 94! And of course lovely Josephine, Susan and one more.... Pam?? I'm on the bus so I can't check!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> It has been backed by a thin sheet while we have been making it to stop the knitting sagging, but we will make a backing of an old curtain to hide the ends and make a channel for the hanging rail to go in. xx


That sounds good.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our ushers would have blasted them with their high-power flashlight until they turned off their phone.
> I guess your audience didn't get it!
> I'm glad that you were able to enjoy the film despite them.


Someone at the front went and got an usher but by the time they appeared, the culprit had stopped. She kept coming back to check on him though!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Bright and sunny and chilly here today. I have to go back to the place we went yesterday, Bexleyheath, if anyone knows it, as I bought some wireless headphones there yesterday and they don't work! :sm16: If I leave it until I come back I may be too late if they put me in quarantine!! :sm23: Sorry, that's no laughing matter! At least going out will stop me running round like a headless chicken for a while!!
> 
> I keep thinking I'm all done then I think of something else but by the time I've gone to find it, I've forgotten what it was!! Can't wait to get on that plane tomorrow cos it will be too late then!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Don't forget the bins Nitzi!


I hope you get your headphones exchanged easily.
Thanks for the reminder. I have the bag from the kitchen waiting to go out to the bins.


----------



## jinx

Good thing he was so smart and knew of the 3 second rule.
I have a pair of those mitts hidden on the back of my shelf. I find them very bulky and believe that they make things harder to handle than if one uses regular pot holders. They do work well as hot pads.



PurpleFi said:


> I have those silicone mitts and at Christmas time I managed to throw all the roast veg on the floor, luckily my DSIL was there to my rescue ad he invoked the 3 second rule!. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Thank you all. I just want some peace so I can knit, read, and come here. I went to city hall today and got a duh attitude from the young man. He passed the buck to a higher up he says will call me. I don't want to hang that long. I must say the manager at Denny's was very nice. We spent $15 and fine print on our coupon said it was good on $20. But he gave us the discount anyway. My neighbor invited me to knit at her house. I've scrapped my 4th attempt at baby afghan. Now doing one with rows of garter stitch then a strip oh knit 2 together yarn overs. Using red heart pink ombré. I know I'm dissatisfied with the patterns because I'm in a blah mood which I'm trying to shake. I'm reading my signs and found one of the mysteries I like. Hope I can find others. They are by Lydia Adamson ...Alice Nestleton series. Son found some on the computer ...one was $800. Can't believe it. That's one I won't be reading. 3:54 am so I'd better try sleeping. Well,after I read on a bit.


Hello Polly, I am also having problems with sleeping atm, but my problem isn't due to stress, it is just part of the cycle that my system thinks is good for me! :sm16: Does anyone know a good fixer upper, for Humans? I think I need one badly! :sm17: :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk with a touch of frost on the ground. We're supposed to have a few nice days and then a big storm coming in by the weekend. Batten down the hatches time perhaps. Off to knit and natter in an hour, have a good day. xx


I love it when big storms hit this region, we had one afew days ago, and had Thunder, lightening and 22, hours of solid, torrential downpour; and I don't know how much rain we actually got, but it was enough to soak the ground, and leave our regular swimming pool sized puddle in the backyard; which means that things might begin to grow again, but enhl further notice, I will have to remember to wake the plants, until I am sure that we are no longer in a drought situation; then I can go back to th eplants getting watered, when ever it rains! My plants have to fend for themselves! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Oh gee whiz! I am having a bad start to my day. Firstly I was looking at instant pot recipes on my Pinterest board. I had a duplicate recipe. When I went to remove the duplicate I removed the entire collection of recipes. Ugh! That board was getting a lot of use recently. I hoped going to my history would show the board, but it showed a blank page. Sigh.
> Then I wrote this long message and whamo it disappeared. Retyping it is a bit painful as I have minor burns on some of my fingertips. Yesterday as I removed a cake from the instant pot it slipped and fell on me. I had to work quickly to prevent the burning hot cake from burning me through my clothes. So I had to grab it with my hands and throw it to the floor. Now I am going back to bed and restart my day.


I hope your day improved, when you rose the second time! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Bright and sunny and chilly here today. I have to go back to the place we went yesterday, Bexleyheath, if anyone knows it, as I bought some wireless headphones there yesterday and they don't work! :sm16: If I leave it until I come back I may be too late if they put me in quarantine!! :sm23: Sorry, that's no laughing matter! At least going out will stop me running round like a headless chicken for a while!!
> 
> I keep thinking I'm all done then I think of something else but by the time I've gone to find it, I've forgotten what it was!! Can't wait to get on that plane tomorrow cos it will be too late then!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Don't forget the bins Nitzi!


I am not sure if I will get to say this, if I don't do it now, so sleep well tonight, and have a wonderful split trip to meet up with your son! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry. I think weaving in ends ranks right up with sewing pieces together, which is probably why a lot of my projects don't get finished 100%.


I have never had to weave any ends in, before now; and I really don't know what my brain was doing, when I left those ends hanging freely, and untidily; and even though I reverted to knitting the ends in; I still have to weave the ends in before Claire gets her jacket! ???????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

About a week, or so ago, I received an official diagnosis of BPPV, which many of you would possibly know as being Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo, which to say the least, is not very pleasant to experience! Yesterday I had my first Epley treatment, and that was also unpleasant, at various points in the treatment, but it was well worth having done! I have my second session tomorrow, and then I will hopefully not need to experience it again! ???????????? xoxoxo

On that note, I will say a Good Good Morning/Afternoon/ Evening to all, enjoy whatever you might be doing! ???????????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. xx


Me, too, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get your headphones exchanged easily.
> Thanks for the reminder. I have the bag from the kitchen waiting to go out to the bins.


Yep, I opted for a refund and will just put up with my old 'phones!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am not sure if I will get to say this, if I don't do it now, so sleep well tonight, and have a wonderful split trip to meet up with your son! ???????? xoxoxo


Thank you my dear, see you on the other side!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> About a week, or so ago, I received an official diagnosis of BPPV, which many of you would possibly know as being Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo, which to say the least, is not very pleasant to experience! Yesterday I had my first Epley treatment, and that was also unpleasant, at various points in the treatment, but it was well worth having done! I have my second session tomorrow, and then I will hopefully not need to experience it again! ???????????? xoxoxo
> 
> On that note, I will say a Good Good Morning/Afternoon/ Evening to all, enjoy whatever you might be doing! ???????????????? xoxoxo.


I so hope that works permanently for you love, it's not pleasant what you've been going through!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's one day longer this year. I have an aunt who will be 18 this year. (4 x 18) She has only had birthday parties when it is her actual birthday, Feb 29.
> The Canada geese seem to think it will be spring soon. They are flying north in masses. Also the Groundhog day groundhogs all said an early spring, except on the east coast, but they usually have winter longer than everyone else. I'm thinking spring is coming soon.
> Flowers always lift the mood.


Our DS has an actual birthday this year, too. It's his 8th birthday! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I just saw this video on the weather network. Flooding and destruction on Vancouver Island, including Cowichan valley. I hope Trish is ok and not cut off from power.
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/videos/gallery/intense-system-leads-to-destruction-on-vancouver-island/sharevideo/6129206656001/most_popular


Yes, we're having a lot of flooding in parts of our state, too. More rain now and supposed to continue through at least Friday. I hope Trish is okay, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> February is a lovely month as a lot of lovely people have their birthday this month, including my dear Dad. x


And you and Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. Brioche in the round is definitely easier than brioche flat.


I completely agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> About a week, or so ago, I received an official diagnosis of BPPV, which many of you would possibly know as being Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo, which to say the least, is not very pleasant to experience! Yesterday I had my first Epley treatment, and that was also unpleasant, at various points in the treatment, but it was well worth having done! I have my second session tomorrow, and then I will hopefully not need to experience it again! ???????????? xoxoxo
> 
> On that note, I will say a Good Good Morning/Afternoon/ Evening to all, enjoy whatever you might be doing! ???????????????? xoxoxo.


Well, at least you finally got an official diagnosis and are able to get the proper treatment for it at last. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yep, I opted for a refund and will just put up with my old 'phones!! xxxx


Good plan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a very wet Pacific Northwest. Don't have much planned for the day, so will be going with Flo again today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Safe travels to June for tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Well tell me, and tell me no more, what does that make me???? Tomorrows the day.....it's my down stairs tomorrow,


It makes you a lovely lady who will put up with a lot.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Toooo right. Big, tight ones. ????


My speciality!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Jacky a few years ago our garden was inundated with moles even in the greenhouse. It used to drive Albert mad,(didn't take a lot) he used to go out and bang on the mounds with his spade to flatten the mounds, personally I though he needed to get a hobby! Anyway one day we got up and they'd all gone, there was no more moles and I've not seen any since, don't know what exactly happened to them. It was getting so we were careful where we walked because there could have been a hole underneath. Any they just disappeared.


They all died of vicious head wounds!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Must be Wednesday as Barny is heading out to knit and natter.
> Enjoy the nice days and hope the storm does not materialize. I have enjoy our past two days of sunshine and warmer temperatures and not looking ahead for troublesome weather.


Must be Wednesday as we were at the airport. Lovely weather today so a few little planes and helicopters flying in and out. There are 2 daffodils in my front garden. Spring!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Oh gee whiz! I am having a bad start to my day. Firstly I was looking at instant pot recipes on my Pinterest board. I had a duplicate recipe. When I went to remove the duplicate I removed the entire collection of recipes. Ugh! That board was getting a lot of use recently. I hoped going to my history would show the board, but it showed a blank page. Sigh.
> Then I wrote this long message and whamo it disappeared. Retyping it is a bit painful as I have minor burns on some of my fingertips. Yesterday as I removed a cake from the instant pot it slipped and fell on me. I had to work quickly to prevent the burning hot cake from burning me through my clothes. So I had to grab it with my hands and throw it to the floor. Now I am going back to bed and restart my day.


Two horrible accidents. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## PurpleFi

My garden today...


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My garden today...


Wonderful signs of spring! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful signs of spring! xxxooo


Love the crocus, keep trying to get a photo of ours but can't catch them out enough yet. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we're having a lot of flooding in parts of our state, too. More rain now and supposed to continue through at least Friday. I hope Trish is okay, too. xxxooo


I hope she is too, VI has been having a rough time of it! I hear it's lovely in Arizona!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a very wet Pacific Northwest. Don't have much planned for the day, so will be going with Flo again today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Safe travels to June for tomorrow. xxxooo


Thank you dear, will drop by when I can!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My garden today...


Beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I hope she is too, VI has been having a rough time of it! I hear it's lovely in Arizona!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It is, but they are expecting freezing overnight temps and some rain later this week. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It is, but they are expecting freezing overnight temps and some rain later this week. :sm01: xxxooo


Really??! Oh well, I'd stay where you are then!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Really??! Oh well, I'd stay where you are then!! :sm23: xxxx


Might as well. Wet is wet no matter where you are. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Might as well. Wet is wet no matter where you are. xxxooo


That's true. I'm informed that there are spare waterproofs waiting in Vietnam, should they be needed........!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's true. I'm informed that there are spare waterproofs waiting in Vietnam, should they be needed........!! xxxx


Always good to know! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> ... And my son and my sister and my friend in Cornwall who will be 94! And of course lovely Josephine, Susan and one more.... Pam?? I'm on the bus so I can't check!! Xxxx


I think it's Pam and her ds gets a birthday this year. My middle child has his birthday on Susan's birthday and dh two days before


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> About a week, or so ago, I received an official diagnosis of BPPV, which many of you would possibly know as being Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo, which to say the least, is not very pleasant to experience! Yesterday I had my first Epley treatment, and that was also unpleasant, at various points in the treatment, but it was well worth having done! I have my second session tomorrow, and then I will hopefully not need to experience it again! ???????????? xoxoxo
> 
> On that note, I will say a Good Good Morning/Afternoon/ Evening to all, enjoy whatever you might be doing! ???????????????? xoxoxo.


Epley is pretty scary to have done but well worth it


----------



## lifeline

June safe journey tomorrow


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I think it's Pam and her ds gets a birthday this year. My middle child has his birthday on Susan's birthday and dh two days before


That's correct, Rebecca. Lots of us February birthday people here. ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's true. I'm informed that there are spare waterproofs waiting in Vietnam, should they be needed........!! xxxx


I know you're further south but 24C in Hanoi today. Safe journey, enjoy yourself and keep in touch when you can. xxxx✈✈


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> June safe journey tomorrow


Thank you dear!! Xxxx ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I know you're further south but 24C in Hanoi today. Safe journey, enjoy yourself and keep in touch when you can. xxxx✈✈


Lovely and hot, great! I'm actually going to Hoi An, which, as you rightly say, is further north but I wouldn't imagine it's going to be much different, let me at that swimming pool!!! PS it's actually going to be 27'C in Hoi An, phew!!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Lovely and hot, great! I'm actually going to Hoi An, which, as you rightly say, is further north but I wouldn't imagine it's going to be much different, let me at that swimming pool!!! PS it's actually going to be 27'C in Hoi An, phew!!! Xxxx


As long as it isn't too humid that could be OK. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> As long as it isn't too humid that could be OK. xxxx


Yes, I agree, there is a little cloud across the sun, that might mean humid? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens, that's why I'm later on here tonight. Nothing much has happened today. Sue and I went out for coffee which was quite nice at Costa. And apart from that nothing's happened. So that's it today. Remember I love yawl...xx


----------



## grandma susan

Forgot to say, Donna didn't come today, she had a Drs appointment for her son. Aw well. I didn't have to pick up after her.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Oh gee whiz! I am having a bad start to my day. Firstly I was looking at instant pot recipes on my Pinterest board. I had a duplicate recipe. When I went to remove the duplicate I removed the entire collection of recipes. Ugh! That board was getting a lot of use recently. I hoped going to my history would show the board, but it showed a blank page. Sigh.
> Then I wrote this long message and whamo it disappeared. Retyping it is a bit painful as I have minor burns on some of my fingertips. Yesterday as I removed a cake from the instant pot it slipped and fell on me. I had to work quickly to prevent the burning hot cake from burning me through my clothes. So I had to grab it with my hands and throw it to the floor. Now I am going back to bed and restart my day.


Oh jinx you poor girl, what a day. I hope you aren't too badly burned. I'd go back to bed and not get up until tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Bright and sunny and chilly here today. I have to go back to the place we went yesterday, Bexleyheath, if anyone knows it, as I bought some wireless headphones there yesterday and they don't work! :sm16: If I leave it until I come back I may be too late if they put me in quarantine!! :sm23: Sorry, that's no laughing matter! At least going out will stop me running round like a headless chicken for a while!!
> 
> I keep thinking I'm all done then I think of something else but by the time I've gone to find it, I've forgotten what it was!! Can't wait to get on that plane tomorrow cos it will be too late then!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Don't forget the bins Nitzi!


Didn't realise you are going tomorrow, do have a fantastic time and enjoy precious moments with your grands and DS and DIL. Thinking of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It’s wet and dreary here in TN, but we’re HOME!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> It's wet and dreary here in TN, but we're HOME!


Great, hope you have a decent time to settle in now without any interruptions. xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> They all died of vicious head wounds!


That wouldn't surprise me. I know I had a headache. We even got him a birthday card with a mole on it.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> My garden today...


That's pretty, Spring is rolling in. My snowdrops are out in the back garden. Margaret gets the pleasure of them when she opens her bedroom curtains. I can't see them from my house.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, hope you have a decent time to settle in now without any interruptions. xx


I'm filling up my calendar! The nurse's group here heads up a volunteer group StayinTV. I've joined and start training next week. https://www.tellicolife.org/stayintv-home-page

Dragon Boat meetings, drills and practice start up next week...I have my new dragon boat paddle as a Christmas gift to try out. Plus, I was contacted by a New Villager to join swimming and pickle ball with her so I have a partner! There's a New Villager event sign up tomorrow night so I'm sure there will be other opportunities to keep myself busy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm filling up my calendar! The nurse's group here heads up a volunteer group StayinTV. I've joined and start training next week. https://www.tellicolife.org/stayintv-home-page
> 
> Dragon Boat meetings, drills and practice start up next week...I have my new dragon boat paddle as a Christmas gift to try out. Plus, I was contacted by a New Villager to join swimming and pickle ball with her so I have a partner! There's a New Villager event sign up tomorrow night so I'm sure there will be other opportunities to keep myself busy.


Wow you are throwing yourself into everything that's going on. Well done you. xx


----------



## grandma susan

It was purleys birthday this month too...poor purley


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm filling up my calendar! The nurse's group here heads up a volunteer group StayinTV. I've joined and start training next week. https://www.tellicolife.org/stayintv-home-page
> 
> Dragon Boat meetings, drills and practice start up next week...I have my new dragon boat paddle as a Christmas gift to try out. Plus, I was contacted by a New Villager to join swimming and pickle ball with her so I have a partner! There's a New Villager event sign up tomorrow night so I'm sure there will be other opportunities to keep myself busy.


Gee I feel old. Don't know what pickle ball is or dragon boat.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> My garden today...


I'm feeling springy seeing your flowers. Thanks.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hello Polly, I am also having problems with sleeping atm, but my problem isn't due to stress, it is just part of the cycle that my system thinks is good for me! :sm16: Does anyone know a good fixer upper, for Humans? I think I need one badly! :sm17: :sm23: :sm04:


I've always liked the late hours but going to sleep at 5 am waking at 6ish for one cat and 7ish for the other and 10ish for the dog then son wants me up 11ish so we can go do tasks so I drag all day but still don't sleep til 3 am and on and on. Not good for health to get poor sleep. Today I had to call lawyer who has my mom's deed because I can't find it and then another lawyer to set up meeting her but I couldn't find the form the city sent me tho I'd had it in my purse til I went to Moms To take care of the broken pipe. I was so stressed I had a headache by my forehead and thought I'd have a stroke. Tried to calm down and went thru binders and bags finally finding it right on the stand in a small paper bag with a few other important papers. When I got to her office she was in another city because she didn't know I was bringing the papers right away. So I waited 3 hours knitting in my car so I could meet with her when she got to my sit-up she was very nice. Hope she can help me. So to calm down I went to michaels and bought extra yarn for the baby afghan. I have torn out for the5th time I think. It was very wide. So now I think it's 30 inches and I've found a pattern I think will go fast. I'd best get to it. Glad to read a few pages and sorry for jinx accidents. It's now 2 am.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Itâs wet and dreary here in TN, but weâre HOME!


Yay, you must be so happy, even if it means leaving your grandson. I'm at London City Airport, its 7am and my flight has been delayed until 8.55 so I'm just sitting here watching the planes take off and land and the sun coming up. Its a small runway so take off is pretty steep, gulp!! Enjoy your homecoming!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm filling up my calendar! The nurse's group here heads up a volunteer group StayinTV. I've joined and start training next week. https://www.tellicolife.org/stayintv-home-page
> 
> Dragon Boat meetings, drills and practice start up next week...I have my new dragon boat paddle as a Christmas s gift to try out. Plus, I was contacted by a New Villager to join swimming and pickle ball with her so I have a partner! There's a New Villager event sign up tomorrow night so I'm sure there will be other opportunities to keep myself busy.


It sounds wonderful, best decision ever?! I used to love watching dragon boat racing when I lived in Cornwall but never took part, good for you!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It was purleys birthday this month too...poor purley


I'm not really a believer but I hope that someway, somehow she and Kenny are together!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just waiting for the rest of the gas to be absorbed so I can see out of my whole eye. xx


I don't understand that, what is the Gas from, & how was it used? I hope these questions are ok, and not too hard to answer. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> When I had a Doberman and was training him people would stop and say how theirs had bitten but they also said they kept them in a garage or had hit his nose with newspaper and such stupid things. I'd have bitten them myself. My dog was so good. My son rolled on the floor with him when my son was a baby. Never bit. I cry when I think he's gone.


Polly, I know I have already answered this, but I just thought I would share, with you, what my Shepherd. was also like, with my very young children. My mother was quite frightened, everytime she saw my dog with my children, but I would reassure her, each time she visited us. Sheila was 1 8mths old, when I was asked if I would look after her, while they went to Adelaide for the Weekend. Then about a week Later, I got a call from them, letting me know that they weren't coming back and they didn't want their dog, anymore. Fortunately my girls loved her, and as soon as I asked them if she could stay with us, the answer wasa very loud "Yes"! That beautiful girl, helped keep my two girls safe, from a person they should not have been afraid of, and also dida few things that she really shouldn't have done, but because of circumstances, she was forgiven - she bit a Detective, when he opened my front door and stepped inside; thank goodness the Detective understood that she was protecting me! ???? She was a beautiful dog, and she has been gone for a very long time now, but I still miss her! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Yay, you must be so happy, even if it means leaving your grandson. I'm at London City Airport, its 7am and my flight has been delayed until 8.55 so I'm just sitting here watching the planes take off and land and the sun coming up. Its a small runway so take off is pretty steep, gulp!! Enjoy your homecoming!! Xxxx


Gulp!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> It sounds wonderful, best decision ever?! I used to love watching dragon boat racing when I lived in Cornwall but never took part, good for you!! Xxxx


Sure is! To top it off, one of the partners in the contracting company has been calling people in our homeowner customer grievance group acting all contrite and asking "how can he fix" the situation so the complaints will be withdrawn. I don't believe him for a minute, but I like our bargaining position of strength.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Sure is! To top it off, one of the partners in the contracting company has been calling people in our homeowner customer grievance group acting all contrite and asking "how can he fix" the situation so the complaints will be withdrawn. I don't believe him for a minute, but I like our bargaining position of strength.


Hope that was in writing, sounds like an admission to me, keep at him. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I don't understand that, what is the Gas from, & how was it used? I hope these questions are ok, and not too hard to answer. xoxoxo


Well l'll try. When you have laser treatment they have to drain the fluid in the eye to do it. When they've finished they put some sort of gas in the eye, presumably to keep it's shape and that gas is slowly absorbed as the fluid in the eye replenishes itself. I think it's called vitreo-retinal eye surgery. Does that make it clearer? xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I so hope that works permanently for you love, it's not pleasant what you've been going through!! xxxx


I had my second treatment today, and only hada slight reaction to the movements, and I only have one more session, to ensure that the treatment has worked! Also, Eddie thought I had 6 appointments, @ $I00.00 per session I before Medicare, but I only need 3 sessions, at a cost much reduced, the first appointment was longer, due to assessment, but the following ones were only $5-00, after Medicare; which was brilliant, and he is much happier now!
My Physio thought I had a raver form of BPPV, as in the problem being in the Horizontal canal, rather than the more Common Canal, which I think mightbe the lower Circular Canal; there are 3 of these Canals, I am not sure, but I think they are called The upper; Middle and Lower Circular Canals. I will check that, to make sure that I am giving the correct information, I would hate to confuse anyone!
I am off to correct a wrong part of Miss 11's Jacket, and perhaps refresh my knowledge on some tiny Human parts! ???????????????? xoxoxo 
Have a wonderful day, everyone!????????☀????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but very frosty Norfolk. Everywhere is white and the cars are frozen. Off to the audiologist in a minute then that's it for the day. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. There's quite frost here this morning.

Having a sewing morning so we can get the backing for the map sorted. Then we are off to supermarket and get some fish and chips. Sorry Jinx wrong day, but it seems easier to do it on a Thursday as Wednesday is biker day at the fish and chip shop and parking is not easy.

Happy Thursday everyone and safe travels June. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. There's quite frost here this morning.
> 
> Having a sewing morning so we can get the backing for the map sorted. Then we are off to supermarket and get some fish and chips. Sorry Jinx wrong day, but it seems easier to do it on a Thursday as Wednesday is biker day at the fish and chip shop and parking is not easy.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and safe travels June. xx


Morning, extremely frosty here too and fish and chips as well, but done at home. Enjoy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, extremely frosty here too and fish and chips as well, but done at home. Enjoy. xx


And you. X


----------



## jinx

Great that the expensive of the treatment is less than thought. I was taught the 3 canals were anterior, posterior, and horizontal canals. The anterior and posterior can cause dizziness with moving your head up or down. The rare positional dizziness caused by moving the head left or right is caused by the horizontal canal. As with everything names and words used in our continents can be different. Hoping the 3 treatments cure the problem and that it never returns. 
We are waiting anxiously to see Miss 11 jacket. A lot of love and time have been put into that project.



Xiang said:


> I had my second treatment today, and only hada slight reaction to the movements, and I only have one more session, to ensure that the treatment has worked! Also, Eddie thought I had 6 appointments, @ $I00.00 per session I before Medicare, but I only need 3 sessions, at a cost much reduced, the first appointment was longer, due to assessment, but the following ones were only $5-00, after Medicare; which was brilliant, and he is much happier now!
> My Physio thought I had a raver form of BPPV, as in the problem being in the Horizontal canal, rather than the more Common Canal, which I think mightbe the lower Circular Canal; there are 3 of these Canals, I am not sure, but I think they are called The upper; Middle and Lower Circular Canals. I will check that, to make sure that I am giving the correct information, I would hate to confuse anyone!
> I am off to correct a wrong part of Miss 11's Jacket, and perhaps refresh my knowledge on some tiny Human parts! ???????????????? xoxoxo
> Have a wonderful day, everyone!????????☀????????


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you get good news at the audiologist. Stay warm, spring is on it's way.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very frosty Norfolk. Everywhere is white and the cars are frozen. Off to the audiologist in a minute then that's it for the day. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you have a good day stitching the back of the map. 
I might join you having fish and chips today. I do not believe I can make them in the instant pot and I have not used any other cooking method for months.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. There's quite frost here this morning.
> 
> Having a sewing morning so we can get the backing for the map sorted. Then we are off to supermarket and get some fish and chips. Sorry Jinx wrong day, but it seems easier to do it on a Thursday as Wednesday is biker day at the fish and chip shop and parking is not easy.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and safe travels June. xx


----------



## jinx

I did almost what you suggested. I went to bed very early and did not get up until 3a.m. 
I would have slept longer, but my back was starting to hurt. You gave me good advice.????????????



grandma susan said:


> Oh jinx you poor girl, what a day. I hope you aren't too badly burned. I'd go back to bed and not get up until tomorrow.


----------



## jinx

Welcome home. Glad your daughter made it home safely and that you were able to come home to your beautiful home.


RookieRetiree said:


> It's wet and dreary here in TN, but we're HOME!


----------



## jinx

Oh my dear, I miss you already and you have not even gone, yet.



London Girl said:


> Yay, you must be so happy, even if it means leaving your grandson. I'm at London City Airport, its 7am and my flight has been delayed until 8.55 so I'm just sitting here watching the planes take off and land and the sun coming up. Its a small runway so take off is pretty steep, gulp!! Enjoy your homecoming!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Our DS has an actual birthday this year, too. It's his 8th birthday! :sm09: xxxooo


When I was a child, there were 2 things that I wished had given me something different, for my birthday; they were that I wanted to be one half of identical twins, and the other was that I was born on Feb 29th; unfortunately neither of those things happened, so I had to be happy with just being different, to all of the other kids in my town! ???????????? 
I used to have some weird wishes, luckily they never came to fruition! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you get good news at the audiologist. Stay warm, spring is on it's way.


Time to have hearing tests so another appointment to be made at the hospital, think I'll just move in there. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:46 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We have had about 2" of snow overnight. It is freezing drizzle in Toronto and the 18 wheel trucks are starting to jackknife there. The wind is expected to pick up later in the morning and the snow will continue until Saturday.
Mum bought a cell phone off eBay. It was an older unlocked cell phone that had a 16 MP camera, which was all that she was interested in. That wasn't what arrived, so it's going back. I'm doubtful that she will get her money back.
Mum is still sneezing. So far, DD and I are ok.
There is a province wide strike by the teachers today. They almost reached an agreement when the province put something new on the table. I don't think the province really wants an agreement.
The army plane sent to pick up Canadians from Wuhan can't take off due to bad weather. They fly by sight so when they can't see, they can't take off. It would not be comfortable flight and it wouldn't be a direct flight back to CFB Trenton, where the occupants would be quarantined at the army hospital for 14 days.
Today is Craft Lunch at work and Knit Night tonight. I'm taking my brown crochet project and my brioche project.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Time to have hearing tests so another appointment to be made at the hospital, think I'll just move in there. xx


You're just getting caught up on all your tests and procedures. Then you should be ok for a while again.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I did almost what you suggested. I went to bed very early and did not get up until 3a.m.
> I would have slept longer, but my back was starting to hurt. You gave me good advice.????????????


I hope your burned hands are better today after your good sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you have a good day stitching the back of the map.
> I might join you having fish and chips today. I do not believe I can make them in the instant pot and I have not used any other cooking method for months.


If you had an air fryer unit, maybe. You could make steamed fish and a potato dish. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, extremely frosty here too and fish and chips as well, but done at home. Enjoy. xx


I won't be walking over to the Fish and Chips shops today. I have potato salad and a turkey "club" sandwich for lunch. That way I can eat quickly and have more time for crafting.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. There's quite frost here this morning.
> 
> Having a sewing morning so we can get the backing for the map sorted. Then we are off to supermarket and get some fish and chips. Sorry Jinx wrong day, but it seems easier to do it on a Thursday as Wednesday is biker day at the fish and chip shop and parking is not easy.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and safe travels June. xx


Thursday does sound better.
I hope you get the backing for the map sorted. Happy sewing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very frosty Norfolk. Everywhere is white and the cars are frozen. Off to the audiologist in a minute then that's it for the day. Have a good day. xx


Everywhere is white here too.
I hope your audiologist doesnt' find any surprises.


----------



## jinx

I am planning on using the air fryer for the chips/fries. The fish will most likely be fried. I really do not like frying anything, but today may be an exception.


nitz8catz said:


> If you had an air fryer unit, maybe. You could make steamed fish and a potato dish. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I had my second treatment today, and only hada slight reaction to the movements, and I only have one more session, to ensure that the treatment has worked! Also, Eddie thought I had 6 appointments, @ $I00.00 per session I before Medicare, but I only need 3 sessions, at a cost much reduced, the first appointment was longer, due to assessment, but the following ones were only $5-00, after Medicare; which was brilliant, and he is much happier now!
> My Physio thought I had a raver form of BPPV, as in the problem being in the Horizontal canal, rather than the more Common Canal, which I think mightbe the lower Circular Canal; there are 3 of these Canals, I am not sure, but I think they are called The upper; Middle and Lower Circular Canals. I will check that, to make sure that I am giving the correct information, I would hate to confuse anyone!
> I am off to correct a wrong part of Miss 11's Jacket, and perhaps refresh my knowledge on some tiny Human parts! ???????????????? xoxoxo
> Have a wonderful day, everyone!????????☀????????


That's great that the treatments aren't costing too much. I hope the treatments work for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am planning on using the air fryer for the chips/fries. The fish will most likely be fried. I really do not like frying anything, but today may be an exception.


I cook my fish naked, no crumbs or batter. Wrap them in foil with some black pepper, parsley and butter and put them in the oven. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well l'll try. When you have laser treatment they have to drain the fluid in the eye to do it. When they've finished they put some sort of gas in the eye, presumably to keep it's shape and that gas is slowly absorbed as the fluid in the eye replenishes itself. I think it's called vitreo-retinal eye surgery. Does that make it clearer? xx


Mum didnt' have to have the fluid drained from her eye when she had her multiple laser surgeries, but she had retinal tears, not a detachment of the retina.
I hope your sight is continuing to get clearer.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yay, you must be so happy, even if it means leaving your grandson. I'm at London City Airport, its 7am and my flight has been delayed until 8.55 so I'm just sitting here watching the planes take off and land and the sun coming up. Its a small runway so take off is pretty steep, gulp!! Enjoy your homecoming!! Xxxx


Just close your eyes and grip the seat until you level off. The planes taking off from our Toronto Island airport take off like that too, or end up in the water. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've always liked the late hours but going to sleep at 5 am waking at 6ish for one cat and 7ish for the other and 10ish for the dog then son wants me up 11ish so we can go do tasks so I drag all day but still don't sleep til 3 am and on and on. Not good for health to get poor sleep. Today I had to call lawyer who has my mom's deed because I can't find it and then another lawyer to set up meeting her but I couldn't find the form the city sent me tho I'd had it in my purse til I went to Moms To take care of the broken pipe. I was so stressed I had a headache by my forehead and thought I'd have a stroke. Tried to calm down and went thru binders and bags finally finding it right on the stand in a small paper bag with a few other important papers. When I got to her office she was in another city because she didn't know I was bringing the papers right away. So I waited 3 hours knitting in my car so I could meet with her when she got to my sit-up she was very nice. Hope she can help me. So to calm down I went to michaels and bought extra yarn for the baby afghan. I have torn out for the5th time I think. It was very wide. So now I think it's 30 inches and I've found a pattern I think will go fast. I'd best get to it. Glad to read a few pages and sorry for jinx accidents. It's now 2 am.


You need to coordinate those animals so they eat closer together. :sm01: 
I'm glad that you had a good meeting with the lawyer.
Better luck this time with the afghan.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm filling up my calendar! The nurse's group here heads up a volunteer group StayinTV. I've joined and start training next week. https://www.tellicolife.org/stayintv-home-page
> 
> Dragon Boat meetings, drills and practice start up next week...I have my new dragon boat paddle as a Christmas gift to try out. Plus, I was contacted by a New Villager to join swimming and pickle ball with her so I have a partner! There's a New Villager event sign up tomorrow night so I'm sure there will be other opportunities to keep myself busy.


That sounds like a great place to live. So glad you are back.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to say, Donna didn't come today, she had a Drs appointment for her son. Aw well. I didn't have to pick up after her.


Well that's good that you didn't have to clean up after Donna.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My garden today...


I've saved this picture to my computer screen so I can see spring. I know it's out there somewhere.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I cook my fish naked, no crumbs or batter. Wrap them in foil with some black pepper, parsley and butter and put them in the oven. xx


I like trout wrapped in foil with butter and a little garlic and baked in the oven. But I do like my cod deep-fried in batter.
One of the local pubs used to serve haddock rolled in crumbs and fried nicely. That place is gone now.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and dig my car out of the snow.
Everyone have a great Thursday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

My crocus enjoying the sunshine. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope that was in writing, sounds like an admission to me, keep at him. xx


People made sure they recorded him. He's the one who called us in a very blustery and hostile way and "abandoned" our project.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> My garden today...


doesn't it cheer the heart!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My crocus enjoying the sunshine. xx


yep. Spring is busting out all over...


----------



## SaxonLady

Thursday, so I will be collecting the twins shortly. Another beautiful but very cold day today.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a great place to live. So glad you are back.


Me, too, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and dig my car out of the snow.
> Everyone have a great Thursday.


Safe travels today, Mav. Enjoy your craft lunch and knit night. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a very wet Pacific Northwest. May get a break in the rain a little later this morning. I hope so! Lots of rivers in the area are under flood watch. Supposed to begin drying out Saturday. That will be a welcome change for lots of people. I'm off in a bit to have breakfast with a friend and that should be it for the day. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Thursday, so I will be collecting the twins shortly. Another beautiful but very cold day today.


Enjoy your time with the twins and your beautiful day. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jeanette! xxxooo


I thank my lucky stars every morning!

It's been raining non-stop with some very loud thunder and close lightning last night. There are flood warnings out and trees are uprooting because their size isn't supported by the wet ground....so very different from the IL landscape.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone and you too June somewhere in the world. I'm home and back from Stephens, the gerbils did eventually shut up and I had a good nights sleep. I never heard, Richard or sue going out to work. But our Matthew has terrible breathing probs on a morning, he's asthmatic and some mornings you'd think he smoked 50 cigarettes a day! It must be awful to be like that. He copes so,well though because he's never known any other. 

I came home via the crem to see my Albert but the flowers in his vase weren't too bad so I brought this weeks flowers home for us in the house. Then I went to Asda as usual so you know we are onto Thursday jinx. 

Angela's been on watts app and she's had another bad time with you know who.???? It involved the police so she doesn't know where he is now, I shall try and keep you informed.i don't want to say too much. I hope they are feeling a bit safer now.

It's been a lovely day, sun shining and blue skies, it's been cold and frost is forecast tonight. I've got nothing planned tomorrow. I don't know what to do. Part of me wants to go for a ride out with Wendy but when the morning comes, it's worn off....we shall see. Well, I've got my supper in bed with me and I have things to catch up on, so I'll see you all later, after I've caught up. Remember I luv yawl xxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I won't be walking over to the Fish and Chips shops today. I have potato salad and a turkey "club" sandwich for lunch. That way I can eat quickly and have more time for crafting.


I loved turkey club subs in USA. Turkey cheese, bacon , tomato oooooh I did enjoy them. I used to get them at Denny's and another place that was famous for its burgers, I can't remember now. My memory is getting so much worse. Oh I've remembered. FRIENDLYS ????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I cook my fish naked, no crumbs or batter. Wrap them in foil with some black pepper, parsley and butter and put them in the oven. xx


I keep my clothes on


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Just close your eyes and grip the seat until you level off. The planes taking off from our Toronto Island airport take off like that too, or end up in the water. :sm17:


That's giving June a lot of encouragement. You ARE funny you know....poor June,


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I keep my clothes on


Well it has been a lot warmer today. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well so much for a peaceful afternoon. Our drain got blocked this morning so have had the drain men out unblocking it. It had to be the drain that went right under the house but luckily he managed to clear it. He told us what had blocked it and no it wasn't fat. It was washing powder clogged it up. Not our fault at all as we use the liquid capsules, but in case any of you still use powder beware, it can blocked your pipes, thank you previous owner I wonder if we could send her the bill, don't expect so. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Great that the expensive of the treatment is less than thought. I was taught the 3 canals were anterior, posterior, and horizontal canals. The anterior and posterior can cause dizziness with moving your head up or down. The rare positional dizziness caused by moving the head left or right is caused by the horizontal canal. As with everything names and words used in our continents can be different. Hoping the 3 treatments cure the problem and that it never returns.
> We are waiting anxiously to see Miss 11 jacket. A lot of love and time have been put into that project.


Jinx I was probably taught exactly the samething, except I have forgotten most of what I learnt, so I am very happy that you pis the correct terms in here! I think the problemhas been fixed, I have one more post procedure check, to make sure that everything is in the correct place again. I have no further dizziness, or instability, and everything about my head feels good again. Now I am just hoping that I can get some sleep tonight! ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Jinx I was probably taught exactly the samething, except I have forgotten most of what I learnt, so I am very happy that you pis the correct terms in here! I think the problemhas been fixed, I have one more post procedure check, to make sure that everything is in the correct place again. I have no further dizziness, or instability, and everything about my head feels good again. Now I am just hoping that I can get some sleep tonight! ????????????????


Great speedy result. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very frosty, sunny Norfolk again. The lull before the storm due over the weekend, thanks to our lovely friends across the pond. Apparently what we are about to get started off in the south west states.

Have had an e-mail from June, she can't get on KP, security is blocking her. She has arrived safely and at the time of writing was sitting in a hotel room in Saigon waiting to go on a rickshaw ride.

Off shopping in a while and hopefully dinner out. Have a pleasant day, nearly weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

That is wonderful there is a fix for that problem and the fix worked for you. Now if only there was a fix for sleeping or lack thereof. I always think if I could get good restful sleep the rest of my life would be better. However, I realize I am fortunate that I do not have health problems that others deal with.



Xiang said:


> Jinx I was probably taught exactly the samething, except I have forgotten most of what I learnt, so I am very happy that you pis the correct terms in here! I think the problemhas been fixed, I have one more post procedure check, to make sure that everything is in the correct place again. I have no further dizziness, or instability, and everything about my head feels good again. Now I am just hoping that I can get some sleep tonight! ????????????????


----------



## jinx

Morning. We like to share with our friends across the pond. ???????? Fill your larder before the storm hits. Then sit and knit while it storms.
Thanks for the update on June. Hoping she will not be blocked the entire time she is there. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty, sunny Norfolk again. The lull before the storm due over the weekend, thanks to our lovely friends across the pond. Apparently what we are about to get started off in the south west states.
> 
> Have had an e-mail from June, she can't get on KP, security is blocking her. She has arrived safely and at the time of writing was sitting in a hotel room in Saigon waiting to go on a rickshaw ride.
> 
> Off shopping in a while and hopefully dinner out. Have a pleasant day, nearly weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. We like to share with our friends across the pond. ???????? Fill your larder before the storm hits. Then sit and knit while it storms.
> Thanks for the update on June. Hoping she will not be blocked the entire time she is there.


Morning. You are so generous. As long as the storm doesn't knock out power out (or take the roof off) we should be fine. Will stock up anyway. Not sure if June will be able to get through KP security but will keep you updated. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, still a hard frost this morning, but temperatures set to rise to 10c here later. Map is very nearly finished just a few tweeks now.

Having a tidying up sort of a day.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and -5'C (23'F). It's still snowing. The wind is calm at the moment but the wind will pick up and lake effect snow will add to the existing snow. Last night there was lightning out over the lake during the snow storm as it was warmer on the south side of Lake Ontario.
The first plane of evacuees from Wuhan is arriving now at the Trenton base to spend the next 14 days in quarantine at the army hospital. Another 50 are flying in on an American flight to Vancouver where they will be quarantined. The number of Canadians quarantined on the cruise ship in Japan has risen to 7. A cruise ship is not a good place to try to contain a virus.
On a more pleasant note, Knit Night was very quiet last night. We only had 4 people who braved the storm. One of the increases on my brioche let loose at Craft Lunch because I hadn't caught the whole thread just a piece. I tried to fix it and made more of a mess which I had to tink back, a row and a half, and I dropped another stitch while tinking so I had to tink back another row on top of that. I need to find a good video for fixing mistakes with brioche increases. I can fix the regular stitches and the decreases but can't quite get the increase stitch right. I was able to fix it all at Knit Night and I'm one row to the good.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, still a hard frost this morning, but temperatures set to rise to 10c here later. Map is very nearly finished just a few tweeks now.
> 
> Having a tidying up sort of a day.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday. 
You must have threads everywhere.
I hope you are doing more than just tidying.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. You are so generous. As long as the storm doesn't knock out power out (or take the roof off) we should be fine. Will stock up anyway. Not sure if June will be able to get through KP security but will keep you updated. xx


Make sure you pick up "storm chips". :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty, sunny Norfolk again. The lull before the storm due over the weekend, thanks to our lovely friends across the pond. Apparently what we are about to get started off in the south west states.
> 
> Have had an e-mail from June, she can't get on KP, security is blocking her. She has arrived safely and at the time of writing was sitting in a hotel room in Saigon waiting to go on a rickshaw ride.
> 
> Off shopping in a while and hopefully dinner out. Have a pleasant day, nearly weekend. xx


The next time she contacts you, remind her that we have the thread on Ravelry. For whatever reason, our security software likes Ravelry. I'm glad that she arrived without incident.
Have a lovely dinner out. It's nice when someone else gets to do cleanup.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Jinx I was probably taught exactly the samething, except I have forgotten most of what I learnt, so I am very happy that you pis the correct terms in here! I think the problemhas been fixed, I have one more post procedure check, to make sure that everything is in the correct place again. I have no further dizziness, or instability, and everything about my head feels good again. Now I am just hoping that I can get some sleep tonight! ????????????????


Wonderful results.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well so much for a peaceful afternoon. Our drain got blocked this morning so have had the drain men out unblocking it. It had to be the drain that went right under the house but luckily he managed to clear it. He told us what had blocked it and no it wasn't fat. It was washing powder clogged it up. Not our fault at all as we use the liquid capsules, but in case any of you still use powder beware, it can blocked your pipes, thank you previous owner I wonder if we could send her the bill, don't expect so. xx


I use the gel pacs with liquid inside for the dishwasher, but I use liquids in the laundry machine. I wash most of my clothes on cold or warm water and the gel packs don't dissolve completely in cooler water.
I'm glad that your drain could be unclogged without digging your whole yard up.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I keep my clothes on


 :sm01: :sm01: 
That helps with grease splatters 
:sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I loved turkey club subs in USA. Turkey cheese, bacon , tomato oooooh I did enjoy them. I used to get them at Denny's and another place that was famous for its burgers, I can't remember now. My memory is getting so much worse. Oh I've remembered. FRIENDLYS ????????????


Both of those are good.
This sandwich was made and packaged by my local grocery store, but it was still good.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone and you too June somewhere in the world. I'm home and back from Stephens, the gerbils did eventually shut up and I had a good nights sleep. I never heard, Richard or sue going out to work. But our Matthew has terrible breathing probs on a morning, he's asthmatic and some mornings you'd think he smoked 50 cigarettes a day! It must be awful to be like that. He copes so,well though because he's never known any other.
> 
> I came home via the crem to see my Albert but the flowers in his vase weren't too bad so I brought this weeks flowers home for us in the house. Then I went to Asda as usual so you know we are onto Thursday jinx.
> 
> Angela's been on watts app and she's had another bad time with you know who.???? It involved the police so she doesn't know where he is now, I shall try and keep you informed.i don't want to say too much. I hope they are feeling a bit safer now.
> 
> It's been a lovely day, sun shining and blue skies, it's been cold and frost is forecast tonight. I've got nothing planned tomorrow. I don't know what to do. Part of me wants to go for a ride out with Wendy but when the morning comes, it's worn off....we shall see. Well, I've got my supper in bed with me and I have things to catch up on, so I'll see you all later, after I've caught up. Remember I luv yawl xxx


It's too bad that the police couldn't catch Angela's so-and-so. They would feel better.
Try to soak up some of that sunshine.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a very wet Pacific Northwest. May get a break in the rain a little later this morning. I hope so! Lots of rivers in the area are under flood watch. Supposed to begin drying out Saturday. That will be a welcome change for lots of people. I'm off in a bit to have breakfast with a friend and that should be it for the day. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a great day and weekend. I hope the rain subsides for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Safe travels today, Mav. Enjoy your craft lunch and knit night. xxxooo


Thanks all was good.
2 lanes of the highway were cleared with piles of slush between them. Just stay out of the slush that trys to pull my car in and all is well. A couple of 4 wheel drives tried to pass someone through the slush and lost control and ended up in the ditch. I was only 10 minutes later than my usual arrival time.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> People made sure they recorded him. He's the one who called us in a very blustery and hostile way and "abandoned" our project.


I hope your group makes some progress with him.


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. Which reminds me I was going to make fish yesterday. Oops. What happens to your flowers when you get this much cold after they bloom?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, still a hard frost this morning, but temperatures set to rise to 10c here later. Map is very nearly finished just a few tweeks now.
> 
> Having a tidying up sort of a day.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My crocus enjoying the sunshine. xx


More flowers, yay!
I'm sure I have flowers somewhere under the snow. :sm19:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can relate to the fun of tinking and dropping another stitch. Made me smile in commiseration. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and -5'C (23'F). It's still snowing. The wind is calm at the moment but the wind will pick up and lake effect snow will add to the existing snow. Last night there was lightning out over the lake during the snow storm as it was warmer on the south side of Lake Ontario.
> The first plane of evacuees from Wuhan is arriving now at the Trenton base to spend the next 14 days in quarantine at the army hospital. Another 50 are flying in on an American flight to Vancouver where they will be quarantined. The number of Canadians quarantined on the cruise ship in Japan has risen to 7. A cruise ship is not a good place to try to contain a virus.
> On a more pleasant note, Knit Night was very quiet last night. We only had 4 people who braved the storm. One of the increases on my brioche let loose at Craft Lunch because I hadn't caught the whole thread just a piece. I tried to fix it and made more of a mess which I had to tink back, a row and a half, and I dropped another stitch while tinking so I had to tink back another row on top of that. I need to find a good video for fixing mistakes with brioche increases. I can fix the regular stitches and the decreases but can't quite get the increase stitch right. I was able to fix it all at Knit Night and I'm one row to the good.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. Which reminds me I was going to make fish yesterday. Oops. What happens to your flowers when you get this much cold after they bloom?


Crocuses can handle a little cold. They droop a little and when the sun comes out they pop back up.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I can relate to the fun of tinking and dropping another stitch. Made me smile in commiseration.


I can tink almost as fast as I knit now. :sm24: 
Thanks for the smile.


----------



## jinx

Yes, they are hardly. I thought a hard frost will be more than they could handle. I guess it surprises me as mine will not be blooming for a few months yet.


nitz8catz said:


> Crocuses can handle a little cold. They droop a little and when the sun comes out they pop back up.


----------



## nitz8catz

My LYS cancelled their trunk show for today. The ladies who were going to put on the trunk show were coming from further east and had 6 inches of snow. This is the trunk show that was already cancelled once before. Now she is not sure when they can hold it as the fibre shows are starting up.


----------



## nitz8catz

School buses have just been cancelled for this area. Great! I don't have to wait for the buses to load.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Yes, they are hardly. I thought a hard frost will be more than they could handle. I guess it surprises me as mine will not be blooming for a few months yet.


I have muscari hyacinths in my front garden. I have seen those little flowers laying in snow in the morning. So long as the sun comes out later they perk up.


----------



## nitz8catz

I;m going to sign off now. Must brush the snow off the car.
Everyone have a great day and a lovely weekend, if I'm not back on.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your time with the twins and your beautiful day. xxxooo


I did. Although DIL came home very late as expected, so DS1 was to feed me. He was unwell and had insisted on going to work as he was needed. He came home and dutifully put the dinner in the oven for the required time.
lovely pasta with chorizo, precooked and just needing heating for a set period. When it came out he remembered he was supposed to cover it with grated cheese! I dutifully ate all the crispy pasta. Love that man. DIL eventually came home exhausted after a long day in court in Hastings - a horrible drive away along the coast. I left earlier than usual so they could get an early night.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well so much for a peaceful afternoon. Our drain got blocked this morning so have had the drain men out unblocking it. It had to be the drain that went right under the house but luckily he managed to clear it. He told us what had blocked it and no it wasn't fat. It was washing powder clogged it up. Not our fault at all as we use the liquid capsules, but in case any of you still use powder beware, it can blocked your pipes, thank you previous owner I wonder if we could send her the bill, don't expect so. xx


She obviously used far too much powder if it didn't dissolve, or put too much washing in at a time.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and -5'C (23'F). It's still snowing. The wind is calm at the moment but the wind will pick up and lake effect snow will add to the existing snow. Last night there was lightning out over the lake during the snow storm as it was warmer on the south side of Lake Ontario.
> The first plane of evacuees from Wuhan is arriving now at the Trenton base to spend the next 14 days in quarantine at the army hospital. Another 50 are flying in on an American flight to Vancouver where they will be quarantined. The number of Canadians quarantined on the cruise ship in Japan has risen to 7. A cruise ship is not a good place to try to contain a virus.
> On a more pleasant note, Knit Night was very quiet last night. We only had 4 people who braved the storm. One of the increases on my brioche let loose at Craft Lunch because I hadn't caught the whole thread just a piece. I tried to fix it and made more of a mess which I had to tink back, a row and a half, and I dropped another stitch while tinking so I had to tink back another row on top of that. I need to find a good video for fixing mistakes with brioche increases. I can fix the regular stitches and the decreases but can't quite get the increase stitch right. I was able to fix it all at Knit Night and I'm one row to the good.


We have a man in Brighton, just a few miles away, with the coronavirus. A bit too close to home. He was back from Singapore. It's spreading fast.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Crocuses can handle a little cold. They droop a little and when the sun comes out they pop back up.


We now have a tulip out in the pot outside our door. They don't like the cold, but it hasn't really been that cold yet.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I have muscari hyacinths in my front garden. I have seen those little flowers laying in snow in the morning. So long as the sun comes out later they perk up.


Nature is hardy and wonderful. Our roadside daffodils are out in force. It's another lovely day today. All is quiet here as DH is out.


----------



## jinx

Many people over here are having problems with the detergent clogging the pipes or hoses to their washers. The new energy efficient detergent is not as user friendly as the old reliable detergents. It is suggested we use less water and less detergent per load. That does not work for me, but I try to conserve as much as I can.


SaxonLady said:


> She obviously used far too much powder if it didn't dissolve, or put too much washing in at a time.


----------



## SaxonLady

I must go and get some coffee. Then I have some accounts to sort out.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Make sure you pick up "storm chips". :sm01:


Had to look those up. xx :sm01:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Time to have hearing tests so another appointment to be made at the hospital, think I'll just move in there. xx


It definitely feels like that sometimes! I do hope that your follow on appointment brings you news that is not too bad. I was going to say that I hoped the news from your 2nd appt was good news, but your Audiologist has obviously found an anomoly, so thebestI can give you, is that it turns out to be not too bad!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:46 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We have had about 2" of snow overnight. It is freezing drizzle in Toronto and the 18 wheel trucks are starting to jackknife there. The wind is expected to pick up later in the morning and the snow will continue until Saturday.
> Mum bought a cell phone off eBay. It was an older unlocked cell phone that had a 16 MP camera, which was all that she was interested in. That wasn't what arrived, so it's going back. I'm doubtful that she will get her money back.
> Mum is still sneezing. So far, DD and I are ok.
> There is a province wide strike by the teachers today. They almost reached an agreement when the province put something new on the table. I don't think the province really wants an agreement.
> The army plane sent to pick up Canadians from Wuhan can't take off due to bad weather. They fly by sight so when they can't see, they can't take off. It would not be comfortable flight and it wouldn't be a direct flight back to CFB Trenton, where the occupants would be quarantined at the army hospital for 14 days.
> Today is Craft Lunch at work and Knit Night tonight. I'm taking my brown crochet project and my brioche project.


Mav, would there be any Cash Converter, or shops that would have reconditioned phones, for sale? My older brother will often buy a secondhand phone from Cash Converters for quite a good price, and so far he has never had any problems, with the phones he gets from there:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I won't be walking over to the Fish and Chips shops today. I have potato salad and a turkey "club" sandwich for lunch. That way I can eat quickly and have more time for crafting.


An excellent idea, I hope you get a good amount done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am planning on using the air fryer for the chips/fries. The fish will most likely be fried. I really do not like frying anything, but today may be an exception.


DH had his evening meal alone today, as my stomach was far too tired to even think about putting food in it, I did not sleep at all last night, so he made a couple of boiled eggs, with roast strips for himself; then later on he cooked some corncobs, and we had them with butter, as an early supper! Our meals seem to be getting smaller each day; which isn't a bad thing! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's great that the treatments aren't costing too much. I hope the treatments work for you.


They have worked amazingly well, at this point, I no longer have any unsteadiness when walking, my world is no longer trying to throw me from it, and my head feels comfortably normal again! It is amazing, how such tiny, usignificant things can affect ones wellbeing, to such a degree! I have my final check next week, and then I hope it never re-occurs! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well l'll try. When you have laser treatment they have to drain the fluid in the eye to do it. When they've finished they put some sort of gas in the eye, presumably to keep it's shape and that gas is slowly absorbed as the fluid in the eye replenishes itself. I think it's called vitreo-retinal eye surgery. Does that make it clearer? xx





nitz8catz said:


> Mum didnt' have to have the fluid drained from her eye when she had her multiple laser surgeries, but she had retinal tears, not a detachment of the retina.
> I hope your sight is continuing to get clearer.


Thanks Jacki, that is an excellent description, it is very clear now, and I hope your vision is much clearer also! ???? ????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yay, you must be so happy, even if it means leaving your grandson. I'm at London City Airport, its 7am and my flight has been delayed until 8.55 so I'm just sitting here watching the planes take off and land and the sun coming up. Its a small runway so take off is pretty steep, gulp!! Enjoy your homecoming!! Xxxx





nitz8catz said:


> Just close your eyes and grip the seat until you level off. The planes taking off from our Toronto Island airport take off like that too, or end up in the water. :sm17:


Hello June, I hope the first leg of your trip was unexciting! Hopefully you should be able to have a bit of kip, once the 2nd leg is well on the way, then perhaps watch a film, or two, before arriving in China! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I've always liked the late hours but going to sleep at 5 am waking at 6ish for one cat and 7ish for the other and 10ish for the dog then son wants me up 11ish so we can go do tasks so I drag all day but still don't sleep til 3 am and on and on. Not good for health to get poor sleep. Today I had to call lawyer who has my mom's deed because I can't find it and then another lawyer to set up meeting her but I couldn't find the form the city sent me tho I'd had it in my purse til I went to Moms To take care of the broken pipe. I was so stressed I had a headache by my forehead and thought I'd have a stroke. Tried to calm down and went thru binders and bags finally finding it right on the stand in a small paper bag with a few other important papers. When I got to her office she was in another city because she didn't know I was bringing the papers right away. So I waited 3 hours knitting in my car so I could meet with her when she got to my sit-up she was very nice. Hope she can help me. So to calm down I went to michaels and bought extra yarn for the baby afghan. I have torn out for the5th time I think. It was very wide. So now I think it's 30 inches and I've found a pattern I think will go fast. I'd best get to it. Glad to read a few pages and sorry for jinx accidents. It's now 2 am.





nitz8catz said:


> You need to coordinate those animals so they eat closer together. :sm01:
> I'm glad that you had a good meeting with the lawyer.
> Better luck this time with the afghan.


Polly, I hope you are able to catch up, to some extent, on your sleep! Mav has some good suggestions, in her post, if it is a viable thing to do.

It is great that the meeting with your lawyer, was a good one; and I hope she can sort something out, for you!

I hope you are able to sort out your sleep routine also, and then be able to maintain it; says she who has no sIeep routine, and has become a severe insomniac. My sleep schedule is basically to get as much sleep as I can, when my eyes eventually close, regardless of the time of day or night! DH doesn't really understand how I came to be like this; because he has always worked the same hours, where ever he was employed. I, on the other hand, have worked stuff work, for my entire working life, so had no set time for sleep, from the age of 17, while he was always in bed by 8-30pm (or when it was dark), and began work at 7:00am! ???????? xoxoxo
.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Great speedy result. xx :sm24:


Ditto from me Judi! Glad it's working properly for you now. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty, sunny Norfolk again. The lull before the storm due over the weekend, thanks to our lovely friends across the pond. Apparently what we are about to get started off in the south west states.
> 
> Have had an e-mail from June, she can't get on KP, security is blocking her. She has arrived safely and at the time of writing was sitting in a hotel room in Saigon waiting to go on a rickshaw ride.
> 
> Off shopping in a while and hopefully dinner out. Have a pleasant day, nearly weekend. xx


Thanks for the update on June's whereabouts. Glad she made it there safely. Enjoy your shopping and dinner out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, still a hard frost this morning, but temperatures set to rise to 10c here later. Map is very nearly finished just a few tweeks now.
> 
> Having a tidying up sort of a day.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


A tidying up sort of down sounds like a good way to get ready for the weekend. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and -5'C (23'F). It's still snowing. The wind is calm at the moment but the wind will pick up and lake effect snow will add to the existing snow. Last night there was lightning out over the lake during the snow storm as it was warmer on the south side of Lake Ontario.
> The first plane of evacuees from Wuhan is arriving now at the Trenton base to spend the next 14 days in quarantine at the army hospital. Another 50 are flying in on an American flight to Vancouver where they will be quarantined. The number of Canadians quarantined on the cruise ship in Japan has risen to 7. A cruise ship is not a good place to try to contain a virus.
> On a more pleasant note, Knit Night was very quiet last night. We only had 4 people who braved the storm. One of the increases on my brioche let loose at Craft Lunch because I hadn't caught the whole thread just a piece. I tried to fix it and made more of a mess which I had to tink back, a row and a half, and I dropped another stitch while tinking so I had to tink back another row on top of that. I need to find a good video for fixing mistakes with brioche increases. I can fix the regular stitches and the decreases but can't quite get the increase stitch right. I was able to fix it all at Knit Night and I'm one row to the good.


Glad you have been getting around safely in the weather you are having. Safe travels today, too. Good thing Knit Night was quiet last night with the tinking you had to do. Good you were able to get it fixed and back on track. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm filling up my calendar! The nurse's group here heads up a volunteer group StayinTV. I've joined and start training next week. https://www.tellicolife.org/stayintv-home-page
> 
> Dragon Boat meetings, drills and practice start up next week...I have my new dragon boat paddle as a Christmas gift to try out. Plus, I was contacted by a New Villager to join swimming and pickle ball with her so I have a partner! There's a New Villager event sign up tomorrow night so I'm sure there will be other opportunities to keep myself busy.


It sounds like a wonderful place to live, and a wonderful programme to have in place,, also! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Have a great day and weekend. I hope the rain subsides for you.


Thank you. I believe it's supposed to be slowing down and going away today or tomorrow. Lots of rivers in Western Washington at or above flood level, so flooding going on and roads closed, etc. The highways are all fine, so most people can still get to work and out and about for other reasons they may have. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks all was good.
> 2 lanes of the highway were cleared with piles of slush between them. Just stay out of the slush that trys to pull my car in and all is well. A couple of 4 wheel drives tried to pass someone through the slush and lost control and ended up in the ditch. I was only 10 minutes later than my usual arrival time.


10 minutes late isn't too bad given the driving and weather conditions. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your group makes some progress with him.


Me, too, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> School buses have just been cancelled for this area. Great! I don't have to wait for the buses to load.


That's a positive! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a damp Pacific Northwest. I've got a dental appointment later this morning and then supposed to be meeting up with a friend for a chat and some knitting. The new kitchen cabinets are being installed this morning. Lots going on today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> You must have threads everywhere.
> I hope you are doing more than just tidying.


At least I have put away all the bits from Knitted Camberley. Mr. P has made a rail to hang it on and I've made 12 jars of marmalade. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. Which reminds me I was going to make fish yesterday. Oops. What happens to your flowers when you get this much cold after they bloom?


They seem to be able to stand the frost. X


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I like trout wrapped in foil with butter and a little garlic and baked in the oven. But I do like my cod deep-fried in batter.
> One of the local pubs used to serve haddock rolled in crumbs and fried nicely. That place is gone now.


Don't you just hate it, when I good food place disappears from the Local Surrounds, and isn't replaced by anything worth having?

That has happened a lot, in my town, but it wasn't only good eating places that disappeared, it was the major employment companies, and it left very few employment options for the young school leavers. 
Fortunately, there have been a few things that have been placed in this area, that has increased employment opportunities, like a very large Solar farm, to the East of the town, a large Wind Farm, to the West of the town, and quite a large Solar Powered Tomato Farm, to the South of the Town. All we need now, is another development, to the North of the town! ????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> At least I have put away all the bits from Knitted Camberley. Mr. P has made a rail to hang it on and I've made 12 jars of marmalade. Xxx


Well done! Productive day for both of you. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> My crocus enjoying the sunshine. xx


Very pretty! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> At least I have put away all the bits from Knitted Camberley. Mr. P has made a rail to hang it on and I've made 12 jars of marmalade. Xxx


A very busy and productive morning. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Well, at least you finally got an official diagnosis and are able to get the proper treatment for it at last. xxxooo


Yes, and the Physio who did the treatment, is the only person, outside of Adelaide, who is qualified to do this treatment, for now! He went across to Perth, to do the course on it, andI am so gladhe did, because otherwise, it would have been another trip to Adelaide, to have the treatment! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Lovely and hot, great! I'm actually going to Hoi An, which, as you rightly say, is further north but I wouldn't imagine it's going to be much different, let me at that swimming pool!!! PS it's actually going to be 27'C in Hoi An, phew!!! Xxxx


27 is nice, but it is Monsoon Season there, or close to the end of it, anyway, so you might be dressed in the Rain gear, for quite a bit of the time! ????????????????⛈????☂☔???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Great speedy result. xx :sm24:


Thank you! It is such a shame that everything cannot be fixed as easily! Life would be so much easier, for so many people! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! Productive day for both of you. :sm24: xxxooo


Now done a silver statue for the map and going to knit a few acorns and then that is me done!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Now done a silver statue for the map and going to knit a few acorns and then that is me done!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello it's me! Haven't done a stroke of work today, the kitchens a tip, but marg and me had a cuppa tea/coffee. It will take me all of 5 mins to do the kitchen so I guess I'm just lazy.

The weathers not supposed to be much good on Sunday so I'm not sure weather to go to boys or not. I shall have to see. 

June I expect you will have seen the grands...how lovely for you, is it the first time you've met the baby? I wonder just what it's like out there. You've gone up in my estimation the way you've gone right out there on your own. Did you meet anyone on the plane to talk with as you travelled? Were you allowed to knit on the plane.

That's all I can think of at the moment. All of you sisters who are having a trying, or sad time at the moment, I'm giving you my love.

Remember I love yawl


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. You are so generous. As long as the storm doesn't knock out power out (or take the roof off) we should be fine. Will stock up anyway. Not sure if June will be able to get through KP security but will keep you updated. xx


She's been on watts app kp. So at least hopefully we can have that with some photos. Can just imagine her on a rickshaw.......


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> We now have a tulip out in the pot outside our door. They don't like the cold, but it hasn't really been that cold yet.


My geraniums in the pot in the garden haven't died yet due to the frost. I might get two years out of them.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> At least I have put away all the bits from Knitted Camberley. Mr. P has made a rail to hang it on and I've made 12 jars of marmalade. Xxx


Thought you might be having an easy day? Or did I hear wrong? Hate to see what you do on a busy day. Don't tell me, I know....you just got to be on the go haven't you. You and a few others put me to shame. Well at least I know I'm bone idle and it's half the battle when I come out of the idle closet.....


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Now done a silver statue for the map and going to knit a few acorns and then that is me done!


Really done? Are you sure? Girl you've had a job and a half there. Plenty photos, and especially when it's on display with the mayor please. You've done really well.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Thank you! It is such a shame that everything cannot be fixed as easily! Life would be so much easier, for so many people! xoxoxo


Especially for me at the moment. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> She's been on watts app kp. So at least hopefully we can have that with some photos. Can just imagine her on a rickshaw.......


Yes but just as a passenger. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Really done? Are you sure? Girl you've had a job and a half there. Plenty photos, and especially when it's on display with the mayor please. You've done really well.


Just finished these......


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished these......


Great job! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> That is wonderful there is a fix for that problem and the fix worked for you. Now if only there was a fix for sleeping or lack thereof. I always think if I could get good restful sleep the rest of my life would be better. However, I realize I am fortunate that I do not have health problems that others deal with.


I feel pretty much the same, I have been quite fortunate, in that I have never had any major illnesses, or any life threatening illness; only relatively miner illnesses that were easily, and quickly fixed. Even the long turn illnesses, are capable, one just needs to be sensible, in what one does! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. You are so generous. As long as the storm doesn't knock out power out (or take the roof off) we should be fine. Will stock up anyway. Not sure if June will be able to get through KP security but will keep you updated. xx


I have had to change my Browser, as kP seems to have blocked it recently! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Especially for me at the moment. xx :sm23:


Yes, you are the one I was thinking of, in relation to somethings being a little difficult! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a mild and grey Surrey. I think this is the lull before the storm. We are expecting high winds and a storm tomorrow and the worst is expected to be in my area. So tomorrow I will definitely batten down the hatches. 

Tidied the dining room of all the knitted map stuff, made a dozen jars of marmalade and in the afternoon made a silver leather statue, knitted two oak leaves and 5 acorns yesterday. Mr P made the hanging rail for the map and I hope to give it a trial hanging today. I will try and get some good photos.

The girls came over this morning and have gone shopping. LM has just gained a distinction in her tap exam and DD joined an amdram group and has a part in a play. She has not let on to the director that she is a trained actor and director! It will be good for her to do something away from work.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from, like Purple, a grey and quiet Norfolk, hope it lasts but don't think we will get away with it as there is a severe weather warning for the whole of the UK. Had a busy morning in the kitchen but now done for the day apart from dinner and will have the afternoon off, knitting. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a wet Pacific Northwest. Got a bit breezy yesterday. Cabinets are installed and look great. Still need to order the countertops for them and then that will be done. Mr. Ric is getting quite worn out from all of this. We went out to our favorite seafood restaurant for dinner yesterday. It was a delayed celebration for his birthday. I'm off to the LYS later this morning for the group knitting project - Liv Light cardigan. We'll be working on separating out the sleeves today. It's coming along nicely. I'll try to get a photo at some point. This is a link to the pattern page on Ravelry. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I was supposed to go to Stephens today but there are a couple of factors put me off. First and foremost the weather forecast for tomorrow is for storm ciara to come with heavy winds and rain, well, little car doesn't like the wind and blows about a bit, she is so little. So I told him I wasn't fussed so he suggested to stay 2nights! ???? Omg. As much as I love them I just didn't fancy. I always feel wrong when I say I'm not going and I know they love me but I love them AND I DIDNT FEEL LIKE GOING! No reason really just fancied my own company. I'll go on Wednesday. 

Marilyn's been on the texts about her daughters time having the baby. She's been trying to feed her but she's even having problems with that. Poor kid, she's not had a good time of it. This so will pass..... 

I've done a little tidying and I mean a LITTLE tidying. Just enjoyed my day really. Everyone thought I'm away so I didn't make them any the wiser and had a day to myself. I know you all understand. 

Angela says that the baby's father has been released again but I believe they are going to see some prosecuter on Monday, I think it is. Let's hope he can help. She keeps sending wonderful photos of marcelina and she just so beautiful. She'll be walking and talking before she's one yr old. Gorgeous little girl. 

Well.. That seems to be about it today. No news, but I'm ok. Hope you are all good too. Batton down the hatches girls, tomorrow's supposed to be rough. Love yawl X


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished these......


Love your acorns... :sm03: :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Good morning from the Island. It’s a beautiful sunny crisp day after all the flooding we’ve had. After last nights rain it’s just so cheery to see the sun shining through those raindrops!
My “British bulbs” are up and I’m hoping for a show this year. 

Mr. J has show improvement to his medication change and is doing better, too bad it wasn’t done a few years ago, but still have to be grateful for small miracles.

I’m pulling out the Instant Pot for a roast today Judith, to keep my meat eater happy! 
Sending lots of love and hugs to you all. Xoxo xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. It's a beautiful sunny crisp day after all the flooding we've had. After last nights rain it's just so cheery to see the sun shining through those raindrops!
> My "British bulbs" are up and I'm hoping for a show this year.
> 
> Mr. J has show improvement to his medication change and is doing better, too bad it wasn't done a few years ago, but still have to be grateful for small miracles.
> 
> I'm pulling out the Instant Pot for a roast today Judith, to keep my meat eater happy!
> Sending lots of love and hugs to you all. Xoxo xoxo


Hi Trish, good to see you here and pleased you're getting some sunshine. We've had a lovely few days but all set to change tomorrow with a severe weather warning for the UK, gale force winds and rain. Hope we keep our power. xx


----------



## Islander

Sorry you are getting a storm, hope it doesn’t cause you any grief.
Sarah just emailed and said she met Harry and Meghan this morning... Harry had on his gumboots and she said they were nice and down to earth. Sarah’s in Sidney.


----------



## Islander

The weather changes every hour, there are gale winds here now, expect the power will possibly go out.. I will put off cooking the roast I think.. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> The weather changes every hour, there are gale winds here now, expect the power will possibly go out.. I will put off cooking the roast I think.. xoxoxo


Yes I was going to have a roast tomorrow but think I will do something that doesn't take too long just in case. Think I've got a bit of fillet steak stashed away somewhere. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very windy Norfolk. Nothing too extreme yet but don't know whether we've had the worst of it, we haven't had the rain yet either. Oh well, batten down the hatches, get the knitting out and watch out the window. See you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. Really strong winds now and overnight and also some rain. Definitely a day for not going anywhere.

Managed to get the map onto it's hanging rail now as is it so very nearly finished, just a very few bits to do now.

DD and LM came over yesterday and LM finished her phone stands that she started making last month. I forgot to take a photo, but it looks good. In the evening I started a miniature but of weaving.

Had a whatsapp from June so will try and post it here. She is having a good time.

Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. Really strong winds now and overnight and also some rain. Definitely a day for not going anywhere.
> 
> Managed to get the map onto it's hanging rail now as is it so very nearly finished, just a very few bits to do now.
> 
> DD and LM came over yesterday and LM finished her phone stands that she started making last month. I forgot to take a photo, but it looks good. In the evening I started a miniature but of weaving.
> 
> Had a whatsapp from June so will try and post it here. She is having a good time.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xx


We still haven't got any rain but very wild sounding here, just keeping fingers crossed the power stays on. Definitely not going out today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. It's a beautiful sunny crisp day after all the flooding we've had. After last nights rain it's just so cheery to see the sun shining through those raindrops!
> My "British bulbs" are up and I'm hoping for a show this year.
> 
> Mr. J has show improvement to his medication change and is doing better, too bad it wasn't done a few years ago, but still have to be grateful for small miracles.
> 
> I'm pulling out the Instant Pot for a roast today Judith, to keep my meat eater happy!
> Sending lots of love and hugs to you all. Xoxo xoxo


Hi Trish, nice to see you and so pleased that Mr J's new meds are helping. Glad the bulbs are coming up, a sure sign of spring. So far we are having quite a mild winter here with just the odd frosty day. You take care off yourself. Much love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We still haven't got any rain but very wild sounding here, just keeping fingers crossed the power stays on. Definitely not going out today. xx


Yep stay in and stay safe. Knitting is the answer. x


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's still dark here, but I think it's dry and chilly outside. Not much planned for today. Will be going with Flo today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished these......


Well made, did you needle felt them? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternoon my sisters we've had a big storm, by no way Is it as big as you over the pond get. But ample big enough for my liking. I didn't go to Stephens as I told you so of course he would come down to me wouldn't he, it was lovely, my down mood has lightened and it's been great spending a couple of hours by ourselves. Jinx.....I made a honey do list on my phone a few weeks ago and I told him about it so he's been doing that. Just little jobs, like the key broken in the garage lock. Etc, etc. Jobs I know little about. Well, he's done most of them and more. The others are in hand. He's just gone home now. 

My trash bin was blown over this morning, and I've a little leak appeared through the window in my porch. Nothing I can't handle, so I think I've come off pretty well with the storm in the NE UK. I believe purple, and Rebecca will have had it a lot more fierce ranch me. They were on orange alert, we were only on yellow. I'm not complaining.

It was so good to see a photo of June in Vietnam sitting in a sleeveless top and no winter coat or scarves. Keep on enjoying it. I might see if I can get her photo on here, when I've caught up.

Karen asked me to go for chocolate but Stephen was on his way so I refused. I'm glad he's been . He's been telling me how he feels about where Richard works and he's really all for it.. He looks a lot less worried about him. 

Well that's it for today, tomorrow is s and b but it all depends on the storm. Remember I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Sorry you are getting a storm, hope it doesn't cause you any grief.
> Sarah just emailed and said she met Harry and Meghan this morning... Harry had on his gumboots and she said they were nice and down to earth. Sarah's in Sidney.


I like Harry. Hope he doesn't get too hurt.


----------



## grandma susan

Hopefully this is june


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hopefully this is june


Well done Susan. Doesn't she look great. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I like Harry. Hope he doesn't get too hurt.


Me, too, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Well done Susan. Doesn't she look great. Xxx


She looks like she's having a wonderful time. :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> At least I have put away all the bits from Knitted Camberley. Mr. P has made a rail to hang it on and I've made 12 jars of marmalade. Xxx


almost a baker's dozen.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. It's a beautiful sunny crisp day after all the flooding we've had. After last nights rain it's just so cheery to see the sun shining through those raindrops!
> My "British bulbs" are up and I'm hoping for a show this year.
> 
> Mr. J has show improvement to his medication change and is doing better, too bad it wasn't done a few years ago, but still have to be grateful for small miracles.
> 
> I'm pulling out the Instant Pot for a roast today Judith, to keep my meat eater happy!
> Sending lots of love and hugs to you all. Xoxo xoxo


Trish! How good to see you. Stay onboard.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We still haven't got any rain but very wild sounding here, just keeping fingers crossed the power stays on. Definitely not going out today. xx


The power has been down in a large area of the country. Ours is mostly underground, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Well done Susan. Doesn't she look great. Xxx


I agree. Thanks Susan.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The power has been down in a large area of the country. Ours is mostly underground, so I'm hopeful.


It's still quite windy here and had some downpours but not a lot. Power fine so far, long may it last, well until bedtime anyway. xx


----------



## jinx

Hope you keep your power. We have several inches of very heavy snow. More is on the way.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's still quite windy here and had some downpours but not a lot. Power fine so far, long may it last, well until bedtime anyway. xx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing that. We miss her wit and humor.


grandma susan said:


> Hopefully this is june


----------



## grandma susan

This was teesside barrage today being controlled by the dam to ptevent flooding. It was very noisy 720tonnes a minute was being treated. Tide on way out now so teesside is safe again


----------



## grandma susan

Teesside barrage


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## grandma susan

Anothe


----------



## grandma susan

Another


----------



## grandma susan

Another


----------



## grandma susan

I think I had a bit of bother with the photos haha. I kept forgetting which one I'd posted???? I'm really getting dotter.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I think I had a bit of bother with the photos haha. I kept forgetting which one I'd posted???? I'm really getting dotter.


At least you got there in the end. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's still quite windy here and had some downpours but not a lot. Power fine so far, long may it last, well until bedtime anyway. xx


That's good to hear. It's finally drying out here for a few days. Good thing as rivers all over western Washington have been flooding. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Anothe


Thanks for the photos, Susan. Hopefully not much (none would be better) flooding in the UK from this storm. Stay safe everyone! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Hello, having a bit of me time before bed. Janet some days there aren’t any moments to get online with caring for Mr J. I will try my best. Xox

Susan your water looks torrential and scary, hope it does not cause anyone any harm, those are incredible photos. 
Josephine sending hugs back your way sister. Xoxo
Jacky I got my roast cooked, hot beef sandwiches tomorrow.. yum. 
I would love to be primping my garden for Spring but that is not in the picture right now.. the primroses are up but look a little shabby. 

Zee on my lap at night, makes me think of Bentley. 
Love to all my other busy sisters. Xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hello, having a bit of me time before bed. Janet some days there aren't any moments to get online with caring for Mr J. I will try my best. Xox
> 
> Susan your water looks torrential and scary, hope it does not cause anyone any harm, those are incredible photos.
> Josephine sending hugs back your way sister. Xoxo
> Jacky I got my roast cooked, hot beef sandwiches tomorrow.. yum.
> I would love to be primping my garden for Spring but that is not in the picture right now.. the primroses are up but look a little shabby.
> 
> Zee on my lap at night, makes me think of Bentley.
> Love to all my other busy sisters. Xoxoxo


Lovely cat, glad you got your roast in, didn't risk it here although it would have been OK, will have it today instead. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but cold Norfolk. The wind has died down a lot, we were quite lucky in our village but some of the villages around lost their power and had trees down. Too cold to go out today so will probably finish my mosaic scarf and cook our Sunday roast that I should have done yesterday. I won't know what day of the week it is from now on. Hope everyone's weather is improving. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Hello, having a bit of me time before bed. Janet some days there aren't any moments to get online with caring for Mr J. I will try my best. Xox
> 
> Susan your water looks torrential and scary, hope it does not cause anyone any harm, those are incredible photos.
> Josephine sending hugs back your way sister. Xoxo
> Jacky I got my roast cooked, hot beef sandwiches tomorrow.. yum.
> I would love to be primping my garden for Spring but that is not in the picture right now.. the primroses are up but look a little shabby.
> 
> Zee on my lap at night, makes me think of Bentley.
> Love to all my other busy sisters. Xoxoxo


Pretty kitty. Our garden is very windswept at the moment, the crocuses are nearly lying flat after all the wind and rain.
Hope you are looking after yourself. More love to you and Mr J. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and breezy Surrey. The wind got up again last night and it was horrendous. Hopefully it has blown itself out. Unfortunately it is heading towards the Continent. DS is coming over on Wendesday for BILs funeral so the boats should be running ok by then.

Creative Chaos this morning and we are making green hearts for the Show the love campaign. And we get to unveil the map to the group. I will take some photos and post them later. 

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and breezy Surrey. The wind got up again last night and it was horrendous. Hopefully it has blown itself out. Unfortunately it is heading towards the Continent. DS is coming over on Wendesday for BILs funeral so the boats should be running ok by then.
> 
> Creative Chaos this morning and we are making green hearts for the Show the love campaign. And we get to unveil the map to the group. I will take some photos and post them later.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


It did calm down here a bit last night but still very gusty today. Don't fancy DS's journey on Wednesday, there's more 'weather' on the way. Look forward to seeing the completed map. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It did calm down here a bit last night but still very gusty today. Don't fancy DS's journey on Wednesday, there's more 'weather' on the way. Look forward to seeing the completed map. xx


Quite a few boats have been cancelled over the weekend. He's getting the Wed afternoon boat and goes back Thurs night. Photo coming soon. X


----------



## PurpleFi

The map


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> The map


That looks great, would love to see it in the flesh, of course it's the one year I won't be going to Wonderwool. xx :sm03: :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It snowed again. I have a cold. I was on-call and got 5.5 hours overtime. I did laundry. That's it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> The map


Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Quite a few boats have been cancelled over the weekend. He's getting the Wed afternoon boat and goes back Thurs night. Photo coming soon. X


I've also heard a couple of jet planes set record speeds on their trips from North America to London because of 200kph tail wind assists.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and breezy Surrey. The wind got up again last night and it was horrendous. Hopefully it has blown itself out. Unfortunately it is heading towards the Continent. DS is coming over on Wendesday for BILs funeral so the boats should be running ok by then.
> 
> Creative Chaos this morning and we are making green hearts for the Show the love campaign. And we get to unveil the map to the group. I will take some photos and post them later.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Happy Monday.
I hope the seas calm for your DS trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cold Norfolk. The wind has died down a lot, we were quite lucky in our village but some of the villages around lost their power and had trees down. Too cold to go out today so will probably finish my mosaic scarf and cook our Sunday roast that I should have done yesterday. I won't know what day of the week it is from now on. Hope everyone's weather is improving. xx


I'm glad that you came through the storm undamaged.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hello, having a bit of me time before bed. Janet some days there aren't any moments to get online with caring for Mr J. I will try my best. Xox
> 
> Susan your water looks torrential and scary, hope it does not cause anyone any harm, those are incredible photos.
> Josephine sending hugs back your way sister. Xoxo
> Jacky I got my roast cooked, hot beef sandwiches tomorrow.. yum.
> I would love to be primping my garden for Spring but that is not in the picture right now.. the primroses are up but look a little shabby.
> 
> Zee on my lap at night, makes me think of Bentley.
> Love to all my other busy sisters. Xoxoxo


What a pretty kitty face.
At least you have flowers. I still have snow. And more snow.
I'm glad to see you on here and that you haven't lost your power in all the storms on the west coast.
Come on whenever your time permits. It's nice to hear from you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's good to hear. It's finally drying out here for a few days. Good thing as rivers all over western Washington have been flooding. :sm03: xxxooo


Hopefully the flooding subsides before you get any more rain.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Another


Those are quite the waves.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It snowed again. I have a cold. I was on-call and got 5.5 hours overtime. I did laundry. That's it.


Sorry about the cold. What an exciting weekend (not).xx :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> This was teesside barrage today being controlled by the dam to ptevent flooding. It was very noisy 720tonnes a minute was being treated. Tide on way out now so teesside is safe again


Water can be noisy.
I've been at Healey Falls when all the flood gates are over and you can't hear anything over the roar.
It's good that Teesside is safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> The power has been down in a large area of the country. Ours is mostly underground, so I'm hopeful.


Ours is all underground from the transformer for our subdivision, which is on the lawn of the Health Administration Centre. It has been hit by lightning several times. I don't understand why all our electric lines aren't underground. I see a lot of the new subdivisions have electric lines in the air. We get far too much ice and wind for that. But the towns don't make the developers do anything anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hopefully this is june


It is June and she looks great.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon my sisters we've had a big storm, by no way Is it as big as you over the pond get. But ample big enough for my liking. I didn't go to Stephens as I told you so of course he would come down to me wouldn't he, it was lovely, my down mood has lightened and it's been great spending a couple of hours by ourselves. Jinx.....I made a honey do list on my phone a few weeks ago and I told him about it so he's been doing that. Just little jobs, like the key broken in the garage lock. Etc, etc. Jobs I know little about. Well, he's done most of them and more. The others are in hand. He's just gone home now.
> 
> My trash bin was blown over this morning, and I've a little leak appeared through the window in my porch. Nothing I can't handle, so I think I've come off pretty well with the storm in the NE UK. I believe purple, and Rebecca will have had it a lot more fierce ranch me. They were on orange alert, we were only on yellow. I'm not complaining.
> 
> It was so good to see a photo of June in Vietnam sitting in a sleeveless top and no winter coat or scarves. Keep on enjoying it. I might see if I can get her photo on here, when I've caught up.
> 
> Karen asked me to go for chocolate but Stephen was on his way so I refused. I'm glad he's been . He's been telling me how he feels about where Richard works and he's really all for it.. He looks a lot less worried about him.
> 
> Well that's it for today, tomorrow is s and b but it all depends on the storm. Remember I love yawl. Xxx


That sounds like a lovely visit for you and Stephen. I'm glad that he can do the little things for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's still dark here, but I think it's dry and chilly outside. Not much planned for today. Will be going with Flo today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


And I hope it stays dry.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and grey Surrey. I think this is the lull before the storm. We are expecting high winds and a storm tomorrow and the worst is expected to be in my area. So tomorrow I will definitely batten down the hatches.
> 
> Tidied the dining room of all the knitted map stuff, made a dozen jars of marmalade and in the afternoon made a silver leather statue, knitted two oak leaves and 5 acorns yesterday. Mr P made the hanging rail for the map and I hope to give it a trial hanging today. I will try and get some good photos.
> 
> The girls came over this morning and have gone shopping. LM has just gained a distinction in her tap exam and DD joined an amdram group and has a part in a play. She has not let on to the director that she is a trained actor and director! It will be good for her to do something away from work.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


I don't normally like marmalade, but I love yours.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about the cold. What an exciting weekend (not).xx :sm01:


Glad that this last one is over. Not much to look forward to this week though. Just Craft Lunch and Knit Night on Thursday.
It's just a cold. At least I'm not in quarantine.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and dig out my car.
Everyone have a good Monday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Glad that this last one is over. Not much to look forward to this week though. Just Craft Lunch and Knit Night on Thursday.
> It's just a cold. At least I'm not in quarantine.


That's true. Your week sounds as though it is going to be as good as mine with the addition of your work. Knit and natter on Wednesday and that's it. Don't think we even need to go shopping this week. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> My geraniums in the pot in the garden haven't died yet due to the frost. I might get two years out of them.


I had some Geraniums in pots, before we had the last lot of Furnace temperatures, I think they are dead, but I am going to plant all Geraniums into the ground, and see what happens! I always thought they wouldn't die, even in our heat & lack of water, but unfortunately that is looking like a fairy tale! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

The honeydo lists are great. Those nasty little jobs nag at me constantly. Then I write them on the list and I do not worry about them as I know they will be taken care of. 


grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon my sisters we've had a big storm, by no way Is it as big as you over the pond get. But ample big enough for my liking. I didn't go to Stephens as I told you so of course he would come down to me wouldn't he, it was lovely, my down mood has lightened and it's been great spending a couple of hours by ourselves. Jinx.....I made a honey do list on my phone a few weeks ago and I told him about it so he's been doing that. Just little jobs, like the key broken in the garage lock. Etc, etc. Jobs I know little about. Well, he's done most of them and more. The others are in hand. He's just gone home now.
> 
> My trash bin was blown over this morning, and I've a little leak appeared through the window in my porch. Nothing I can't handle, so I think I've come off pretty well with the storm in the NE UK. I believe purple, and Rebecca will have had it a lot more fierce ranch me. They were on orange alert, we were only on yellow. I'm not complaining.
> 
> It was so good to see a photo of June in Vietnam sitting in a sleeveless top and no winter coat or scarves. Keep on enjoying it. I might see if I can get her photo on here, when I've caught up.
> 
> Karen asked me to go for chocolate but Stephen was on his way so I refused. I'm glad he's been . He's been telling me how he feels about where Richard works and he's really all for it.. He looks a lot less worried about him.
> 
> Well that's it for today, tomorrow is s and b but it all depends on the storm. Remember I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Thought you might be having an easy day? Or did I hear wrong? Hate to see what you do on a busy day. Don't tell me, I know....you just got to be on the go haven't you. You and a few others put me to shame. Well at least I know I'm bone idle and it's half the battle when I come out of the idle closet.....


I have been generally a bit lazy lately; I just don't seem to be interested in doing anything lately. I think it might have begun offer something bit me, quite a few times, about a week ago, haven't got a solid idea about whatit was, but have afair idea! I thoughtI had fixed the bites, but now have deep pain in my hip, under the poschon of the bites, so I am guessing that t will like a little longer for it all to be finally sorted! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I like Harry. Hope he doesn't get too hurt.


.



Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Susan. xxxooo


I think we all might be hoping for the same thing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hello, having a bit of me time before bed. Janet some days there aren't any moments to get online with caring for Mr J. I will try my best. Xox
> 
> Susan your water looks torrential and scary, hope it does not cause anyone any harm, those are incredible photos.
> Josephine sending hugs back your way sister. Xoxo
> Jacky I got my roast cooked, hot beef sandwiches tomorrow.. yum.
> I would love to be primping my garden for Spring but that is not in the picture right now.. the primroses are up but look a little shabby.
> 
> Zee on my lap at night, makes me think of Bentley.
> Love to all my other busy sisters. Xoxoxo


Zee is beautiful, enjoy your cuddles! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> The map


The map is excellent, well done to all who contributed. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It snowed again. I have a cold. I was on-call and got 5.5 hours overtime. I did laundry. That's it.


That's excellent, getting paid to do one's own laundry! ????????
Sorry that you have a cold, and don't feel good, though! Hope you feel better soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've also heard a couple of jet planes set record speeds on their trips from North America to London because of 200kph tail wind assists.


That would have been a bonus for all the travellers, but I wonder if it was a smooth, or rough flight ...... it might have been a bit exciting for some people! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Ours is all underground from the transformer for our subdivision, which is on the lawn of the Health Administration Centre. It has been hit by lightning several times. I don't understand why all our electric lines aren't underground. I see a lot of the new subdivisions have electric lines in the air. We get far too much ice and wind for that. But the towns don't make the developers do anything anymore.


Who pays for the Power lines to be underground? If it is the developers, they probably don't want to pay that money; and we all know how much the Governments like spending money, in places where it will benefit the people! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Fantastic.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a lovely visit for you and Stephen. I'm glad that he can do the little things for you.


I agree totally Susan, it will do you some good to have some time, with only your "boy"; even though you love all of the family, and love to see them! He might just come to visit, now and then, to do more jobs around your home, and to have that time to spend with you! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

That is me, all caught up, and now I am going to bed and hope that Mint will go to sleep and give me a break, and some alone time! Goodnight all! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hello, having a bit of me time before bed. Janet some days there aren't any moments to get online with caring for Mr J. I will try my best. Xox
> 
> Susan your water looks torrential and scary, hope it does not cause anyone any harm, those are incredible photos.
> Josephine sending hugs back your way sister. Xoxo
> Jacky I got my roast cooked, hot beef sandwiches tomorrow.. yum.
> I would love to be primping my garden for Spring but that is not in the picture right now.. the primroses are up but look a little shabby.
> 
> Zee on my lap at night, makes me think of Bentley.
> Love to all my other busy sisters. Xoxoxo


Zee is adorable. I miss having a cat.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> The map


WOW. Just WOW. All that work has certainly paid off. That is phenomenal.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I've also heard a couple of jet planes set record speeds on their trips from North America to London because of 200kph tail wind assists.


They got in over an hour early!


----------



## SaxonLady

It is still blowy, but no more than normal. The sky is blue and the sun is shining. I'm sending some out to all of you who need it. I WISH!.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> The map


That turned out great, Josephine! A lot of work and creativity went into it and it's wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It snowed again. I have a cold. I was on-call and got 5.5 hours overtime. I did laundry. That's it.


Sorry you've got more snow and a cold, too! Sending you many warm and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully the flooding subsides before you get any more rain.


It seems to be, so that's a good thing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a lovely visit for you and Stephen. I'm glad that he can do the little things for you.


Ditto from me, Susan. So glad you had the time together just the two of you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's 37F here this morning and no rain. Will be doing the laundry today and then not much else planned. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It is still blowy, but no more than normal. The sky is blue and the sun is shining. I'm sending some out to all of you who need it. I WISH!.


We started off like that but now it's grey, wet and cold. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a cold day and windy. I've been watching on the news programs about the UK floods. Some of you have had it really bad, and for you I'm so sorry if you did. When I watch the men and women trying to get their homes back to some normality, I can't help but feel, thank goodness I'm ok. Hope that doesn't sound selfish, it's just the truth, so sorry for you all.

I didn't go to s and b. I was in two minds weather to go or not, when Margaret rang to say we would leave earlier today cos she needed to be somewhere. Well, we already leave half an hour before it finishes, so to me it was hardly worth going there, not just for an hour. It wasn't worth getting my coat wet. So I just said I'm not going. She always tells me to tell her when I'm not going because that will be fine, so I did, and do you know, I don't think it was fine???? She sort of went all quiet on me and said was I Ill I said nope! I'm just not going. Oh ok she says and that was that. Apart from that two girls are still off our table which would have left just marg and me and I didn't see the point. Couldn't be bothered ! ????????

I don't know weather the over 60's are on tomorrow, we will have to wait and see. I think I'm about done for my news and I love yawl. I'm going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Hello, having a bit of me time before bed. Janet some days there aren't any moments to get online with caring for Mr J. I will try my best. Xox
> 
> Susan your water looks torrential and scary, hope it does not cause anyone any harm, those are incredible photos.
> Josephine sending hugs back your way sister. Xoxo
> Jacky I got my roast cooked, hot beef sandwiches tomorrow.. yum.
> I would love to be primping my garden for Spring but that is not in the picture right now.. the primroses are up but look a little shabby.
> 
> Zee on my lap at night, makes me think of Bentley.
> Love to all my other busy sisters. Xoxoxo


He does seem to have a look like Bentley. Nice to see you on here again.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> The map


Now that is wonderful. The work that's gone into that you all should be very, very proud, especially you, who started and finished it and of course did some in the middle. Fantastic . They should put glass round it and hang it in the library for keeps. I think you are all Marvelous. Thanks for showing us it Josephine.


----------



## jinx

Glad you did not get blown away. Hope you enjoy your roast today. Yesterday I made mini meat loaves with mashed potatoes and mushroom gravy. Made it in layers all in one pot. I believe it was the best meal yet. 
Glad John is doing better with the new treatment plan. My Mr. Wonderful was doing so much better for about a week. Now that the antibiotics are finished I feel he is back sliding a bit. Hoping spring is here soon as we all will feel better.


Islander said:


> The weather changes every hour, there are gale winds here now, expect the power will possibly go out.. I will put off cooking the roast I think.. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Glad you did not get blown away. Hope you enjoy your roast today. Yesterday I made mini meat loaves with mashed potatoes and mushroom gravy. Made it in layers all in one pot. I believe it was the best meal yet.
> Glad John is doing better with the new treatment plan. My Mr. Wonderful was doing so much better for about a week. Now that the antibiotics are finished I feel he is back sliding a bit. Hoping spring is here soon as we all will feel better.


Keep well hugs to Mr Wonderful. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Keep well hugs to Mr Wonderful. Xx


And from me, too, Judith. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Clear blue skies although still a bit breezy. Had a good session sewing our green hearts yesterday. In the afternoon I went a had a hair cut. Then did some embroidery in the afternoon.

Laundry day today and getting ready for DS arriving tomorrow.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny, windy and very cold Norfolk. The wind is bitter today so won't be venturing far. Dinner's all ready and tomorrows as it's knit and natter so have made a curry that will just need warming up when I get home. Off to do a bit of tinking, have started another mosaic rainbow scarf but knit a row when I should have purled, brain obviously wasn't in gear last night. Have a great day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -1'C (30'F). The snow yesterday, which was already heavy and wet, turned into wet slush as the temperature rose. It froze overnight so now I have icy patches where the snow melted and re-froze.
My watch ran out of battery last night. It was 43% charged when I went to bed so I'm thinking I must have pressed the button in against the pillow and had it displaying all night in order to discharge it that much.
The teachers are holding a province-wide strike again today because the province brought out yet another new item during the negotiations. No buses for me.
Via rail trains are stopped at Belleville for the 5th day because the aboriginal people don't want the oil pipeline in BC expanded. Apparently they have blocked trains in Montreal too.
Bella-kitty is being especially annoying this morning. She doesn't want me to type. She doesnt' want to play with her string toy either. And she doesn't want food or treats. She just doesn't want me sitting typing. It's taken me 15 minutes just to type this.
My cold hasn't become any worse.
My poncho has become big enough that I need 3 cables to knit it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -1'C (30'F). The snow yesterday, which was already heavy and wet, turned into wet slush as the temperature rose. It froze overnight so now I have icy patches where the snow melted and re-froze.
> My watch ran out of battery last night. It was 43% charged when I went to bed so I'm thinking I must have pressed the button in against the pillow and had it displaying all night in order to discharge it that much.
> The teachers are holding a province-wide strike again today because the province brought out yet another new item during the negotiations. No buses for me.
> Via rail trains are stopped at Belleville for the 5th day because the aboriginal people don't want the oil pipeline in BC expanded. Apparently they have blocked trains in Montreal too.
> Bella-kitty is being especially annoying this morning. She doesn't want me to type. She doesnt' want to play with her string toy either. And she doesn't want food or treats. She just doesn't want me sitting typing. It's taken me 15 minutes just to type this.
> My cold hasn't become any worse.
> My poncho has become big enough that I need 3 cables to knit it.


Thank you for reminding me, I must put my watch in the sun so it can charge up. How many cables are you going to need further down the poncho? xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny, windy and very cold Norfolk. The wind is bitter today so won't be venturing far. Dinner's all ready and tomorrows as it's knit and natter so have made a curry that will just need warming up when I get home. Off to do a bit of tinking, have started another mosaic rainbow scarf but knit a row when I should have purled, brain obviously wasn't in gear last night. Have a great day. xx


Happy tinking. I know you'll get it straightened it out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you for reminding me, I must put my watch in the sun so it can charge up. How many cables are you going to need further down the poncho? xx :sm23:


Hopefully I won't need any more cables. They can hold more stitches.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Clear blue skies although still a bit breezy. Had a good session sewing our green hearts yesterday. In the afternoon I went a had a hair cut. Then did some embroidery in the afternoon.
> 
> Laundry day today and getting ready for DS arriving tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday.
Will you post a picture of your haircut, or was it just a trim.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Glad you did not get blown away. Hope you enjoy your roast today. Yesterday I made mini meat loaves with mashed potatoes and mushroom gravy. Made it in layers all in one pot. I believe it was the best meal yet.
> Glad John is doing better with the new treatment plan. My Mr. Wonderful was doing so much better for about a week. Now that the antibiotics are finished I feel he is back sliding a bit. Hoping spring is here soon as we all will feel better.


I hope your Mr Wonderful is feeling better soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Happy tinking. I know you'll get it straightened it out.


Yes, back to where I was before I saw the mistake, onwards and upwards from now on I hope. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cold day and windy. I've been watching on the news programs about the UK floods. Some of you have had it really bad, and for you I'm so sorry if you did. When I watch the men and women trying to get their homes back to some normality, I can't help but feel, thank goodness I'm ok. Hope that doesn't sound selfish, it's just the truth, so sorry for you all.
> 
> I didn't go to s and b. I was in two minds weather to go or not, when Margaret rang to say we would leave earlier today cos she needed to be somewhere. Well, we already leave half an hour before it finishes, so to me it was hardly worth going there, not just for an hour. It wasn't worth getting my coat wet. So I just said I'm not going. She always tells me to tell her when I'm not going because that will be fine, so I did, and do you know, I don't think it was fine???? She sort of went all quiet on me and said was I Ill I said nope! I'm just not going. Oh ok she says and that was that. Apart from that two girls are still off our table which would have left just marg and me and I didn't see the point. Couldn't be bothered ! ????????
> 
> I don't know weather the over 60's are on tomorrow, we will have to wait and see. I think I'm about done for my news and I love yawl. I'm going to catch up.


With the wild weather, it was probaby a good idea not to go if there were so few people there anyways.
I'm glad that you are safe from the flooding. We've seen some videos here of people sloshing through their houses full of water.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's 37F here this morning and no rain. Will be doing the laundry today and then not much else planned. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Quiet days are good.


----------



## nitz8catz

I must have done something right with all the work that I did on the weekend. I only had two follow-up calls, so not bad.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you've got more snow and a cold, too! Sending you many warm and healing hugs. xxxooo


Thanks. The cold isn't getting any worse. Just annoying, and going through a lot of kleenexs.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It is still blowy, but no more than normal. The sky is blue and the sun is shining. I'm sending some out to all of you who need it. I WISH!.


I hope your good weather holds.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Who pays for the Power lines to be underground? If it is the developers, they probably don't want to pay that money; and we all know how much the Governments like spending money, in places where it will benefit the people! ???????????? xoxoxo


It would be the developers. But the towns used to "suggest" burying the infrastructure, and they don't any more.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, back to where I was before I saw the mistake, onwards and upwards from now on I hope. xx


Which pattern are you doing?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Which pattern are you doing?


It's a mosaic chevron pattern, a dishcloth really but I'm extending it into a scarf. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have been generally a bit lazy lately; I just don't seem to be interested in doing anything lately. I think it might have begun offer something bit me, quite a few times, about a week ago, haven't got a solid idea about whatit was, but have afair idea! I thoughtI had fixed the bites, but now have deep pain in my hip, under the poschon of the bites, so I am guessing that t will like a little longer for it all to be finally sorted! ???????????? xoxoxo


You keep an eye on that. Some of the smallest insects have the worst bites.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I had some Geraniums in pots, before we had the last lot of Furnace temperatures, I think they are dead, but I am going to plant all Geraniums into the ground, and see what happens! I always thought they wouldn't die, even in our heat & lack of water, but unfortunately that is looking like a fairy tale! ???????????? xoxoxo


There is a plant at my LYS that I have been babying. It's down to a couple of leaves, but I have hope. Try cutting off the dead leaves and watering them. Maybe they will perk back up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a mosaic chevron pattern, a dishcloth really but I'm extending it into a scarf. xx


That will be a lovely scarf.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've put Bella back in bed. But it is time for me to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> Will you post a picture of your haircut, or was it just a trim.


Had it reshaped. Shorter at thr back than front. It needs a wash so will post photo when it's done. Safe travels xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. We also have beautiful blue skies. Sun is shining down on several inches of new
white snow. So beautiful, cold, and dangerous.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Clear blue skies although still a bit breezy. Had a good session sewing our green hearts yesterday. In the afternoon I went a had a hair cut. Then did some embroidery in the afternoon.
> 
> Laundry day today and getting ready for DS arriving tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Good idea to plan ahead so you can enjoy Knit and Natter and still have a good homecooked meal.
Hope you did not have to tink to far. The scarf sounds lovely. Waiting to see it.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny, windy and very cold Norfolk. The wind is bitter today so won't be venturing far. Dinner's all ready and tomorrows as it's knit and natter so have made a curry that will just need warming up when I get home. Off to do a bit of tinking, have started another mosaic rainbow scarf but knit a row when I should have purled, brain obviously wasn't in gear last night. Have a great day. xx


----------



## jinx

The poncho is looking great. The colors work well together.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -1'C (30'F). The snow yesterday, which was already heavy and wet, turned into wet slush as the temperature rose. It froze overnight so now I have icy patches where the snow melted and re-froze.
> My watch ran out of battery last night. It was 43% charged when I went to bed so I'm thinking I must have pressed the button in against the pillow and had it displaying all night in order to discharge it that much.
> The teachers are holding a province-wide strike again today because the province brought out yet another new item during the negotiations. No buses for me.
> Via rail trains are stopped at Belleville for the 5th day because the aboriginal people don't want the oil pipeline in BC expanded. Apparently they have blocked trains in Montreal too.
> Bella-kitty is being especially annoying this morning. She doesn't want me to type. She doesnt' want to play with her string toy either. And she doesn't want food or treats. She just doesn't want me sitting typing. It's taken me 15 minutes just to type this.
> My cold hasn't become any worse.
> My poncho has become big enough that I need 3 cables to knit it.


----------



## jinx

???????? LOL I just plugged in my phone because of the reminder. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you for reminding me, I must put my watch in the sun so it can charge up. How many cables are you going to need further down the poncho? xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I have not seen him yet today. I am not pleased about this turn of events.



nitz8catz said:


> I hope your Mr Wonderful is feeling better soon.


----------



## jinx

I hope you are able to blow out the germs out onto the Kleenex and be fit as a fiddle shortly.



nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. The cold isn't getting any worse. Just annoying, and going through a lot of kleenexs.


----------



## jinx

I used this pattern a few years ago. Is it the same pattern you are using?


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, back to where I was before I saw the mistake, onwards and upwards from now on I hope. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a cold day and windy. I've been watching on the news programs about the UK floods. Some of you have had it really bad, and for you I'm so sorry if you did. When I watch the men and women trying to get their homes back to some normality, I can't help but feel, thank goodness I'm ok. Hope that doesn't sound selfish, it's just the truth, so sorry for you all.
> 
> I didn't go to s and b. I was in two minds weather to go or not, when Margaret rang to say we would leave earlier today cos she needed to be somewhere. Well, we already leave half an hour before it finishes, so to me it was hardly worth going there, not just for an hour. It wasn't worth getting my coat wet. So I just said I'm not going. She always tells me to tell her when I'm not going because that will be fine, so I did, and do you know, I don't think it was fine???? She sort of went all quiet on me and said was I Ill I said nope! I'm just not going. Oh ok she says and that was that. Apart from that two girls are still off our table which would have left just marg and me and I didn't see the point. Couldn't be bothered ! ????????
> 
> I don't know weather the over 60's are on tomorrow, we will have to wait and see. I think I'm about done for my news and I love yawl. I'm going to catch up.


You do whatever you want to do. It's your life.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. We also have beautiful blue skies. Sun is shining down on several inches of new
> white snow. So beautiful, cold, and dangerous.


Don't go out in it. Just admire the beauty. It is horribly grey here ATM and I have to go out for tea with a lovely old lady. She has something of her late husband's that she wishes the RBL to have.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hello honey, so good to see you on here again, miss you loads, are you back or picking us up from elsewhere?!! Lady on here from Indiana the other day, don't know how she managed to connect! Thanks for the flattery but it was very easy and I did use a pattern!!
> 
> Hope they are beginning to mend your leg, compression is always what I use when my knee gives me pain, Robert Jones is your man!! Lots of love dear!! xxxxxx
> 
> https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-robert-jones-bandage.htm


Still dont have the compression thing as i have to pay out of pocket and its 300 dollars and we got hit with a surprise bill to the state of Indiana so i will be saving up for it


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Clear blue skies although still a bit breezy. Had a good session sewing our green hearts yesterday. In the afternoon I went a had a hair cut. Then did some embroidery in the afternoon.
> 
> Laundry day today and getting ready for DS arriving tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Glad your weather has calmed down a bit. Sounds like an enjoyable day yesterday. Enjoy today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -1'C (30'F). The snow yesterday, which was already heavy and wet, turned into wet slush as the temperature rose. It froze overnight so now I have icy patches where the snow melted and re-froze.
> My watch ran out of battery last night. It was 43% charged when I went to bed so I'm thinking I must have pressed the button in against the pillow and had it displaying all night in order to discharge it that much.
> The teachers are holding a province-wide strike again today because the province brought out yet another new item during the negotiations. No buses for me.
> Via rail trains are stopped at Belleville for the 5th day because the aboriginal people don't want the oil pipeline in BC expanded. Apparently they have blocked trains in Montreal too.
> Bella-kitty is being especially annoying this morning. She doesn't want me to type. She doesnt' want to play with her string toy either. And she doesn't want food or treats. She just doesn't want me sitting typing. It's taken me 15 minutes just to type this.
> My cold hasn't become any worse.
> My poncho has become big enough that I need 3 cables to knit it.


That is going to be a wonderfully warm and lovely poncho when it's finished, Mav! Safe travels today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. The cold isn't getting any worse. Just annoying, and going through a lot of kleenexs.


Yes, they can be very annoying. Glad it's not getting any worse. I hope it gets better quickly. Sending healing hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Still dont have the compression thing as i have to pay out of pocket and its 300 dollars and we got hit with a surprise bill to the state of Indiana so i will be saving up for it


So great to see you on here, Lisa! We miss you and Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's another dry day here today. We had sunshine and 50F yesterday. It was lovely. Off to the LYS later this morning for Fiber Social. Having a root canal done this afternoon. Will have the work done tomorrow to get a crown on that tooth. Dollars out the door! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, the weather is cold, windy but sunny too. I hope you're all ok weather wise. Now I told you I'd felt down for a week and today was my first time out for a week, wel im on the way up again. Because......I won £1 and no raffle today. I told Karen if she's hard up then I'll share with her but she says I've just got to put it in my safe to go towards York.so I will. There's very few of us now but it's a nice afternoon out. I've got to be honest though and I don't think Sheila's will be able to go on for very long, she's got a lot of things wrong with her . 

I had a phone call today and it seemed to be a mobile number. When I picked up they started to tell me that I should contact my prescription team. ,! As it happened I put in for a repeat prescription at the chemists to pick up tomorrow. I put the phone down, but thought it was strange that it was all around the same time. So I rang the Drs surgery and told them about it, and that I should contact the prescription team. ????. Well they just thought I was gerryatrical and didn't have a team. So they checked up and my prescription is fine. So it's a hoax. Honestly, I can get to that dumb place we call , off our trolley, without their help. 

Well, that seems to be it for today. Donna comes tomorrow. Then I may go up Stephens. He won't be there because he's going down south for 2days for the firm. But I'll see the others. Just remember I love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. We also have beautiful blue skies. Sun is shining down on several inches of new
> white snow. So beautiful, cold, and dangerous.


Hope mr w is a bit better today


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I have not seen him yet today. I am not pleased about this turn of events.


Is he still in bed or out and about? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I used this pattern a few years ago. Is it the same pattern you are using?


No it's the zebra chevron washcloth converted. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Don't go out in it. Just admire the beauty. It is horribly grey here ATM and I have to go out for tea with a lovely old lady. She has something of her late husband's that she wishes the RBL to have.


We've had sunshine all day today but boy has it been cold. Intrigued of what the donation is. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Still dont have the compression thing as i have to pay out of pocket and its 300 dollars and we got hit with a surprise bill to the state of Indiana so i will be saving up for it


Hey great to see you, am sure missing you and Angela, is this just a quick visit from the doctors or have you found a way back? xx


----------



## jinx

It was rather early here when I wrote that. He was abed but now has gone for coffee with the guys. When he returns he brings me a great tasting cuppa. I cannot make a decent cup of coffee no matter what coffee or appliance I use. Therefore I am doubly upset when he is not up to going out and about as a daily routine.



Barn-dweller said:


> Is he still in bed or out and about? xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zebra-chevron-washcloth Oh, I made that one also. Great minds .........



Barn-dweller said:


> No it's the zebra chevron washcloth converted. xx


----------



## jinx

Tomorrow I will have been a member of Paradise for 9 years. Boy, have things changed over that time. Many of the changes are not for the better. The recent changes that do not allow members to post is one of the worse changes. Certainly miss those that are blocked from us.


----------



## Islander

Good morning from a rainy Island. At least the grass and moss are becoming very green. Really can’t complain compared to some of the weather you all are going through. I missed Hagis Day darn it, I was hoping to get some to sauté in butter, as it is very good that way. I will have to do Jinx’s mini meat loaves instead. 

One of the nicest budded daffodils was stepped on by an elk last night.. clodhoppers they are.

As I don’t leave home now I have Angels that do my pet food pick up and special items, they are a blessing. Grocery and Pharmacy brought in as well so we get our share of people coming by to say hello. 

Dr emailed last night to suggest Mr. J start eating black licorice as she has had a patient that was able to come of his meds to increase it because of licorice. I wasn’t aware that people with high blood pressure are to avoid it. Mr. J likes it fortunately... not me!
So we shall see what happens.

My laptop hasn’t made it to the shop yet but I am starting to get used to this nifty little iPhone and all the things it can do. 
Have a good day everyone. Xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning from a rainy Island. At least the grass and moss are becoming very green. Really can't complain compared to some of the weather you all are going through. I missed Hagis Day darn it, I was hoping to get some to sauté in butter, as it is very good that way. I will have to do Jinx's mini meat loaves instead.
> 
> One of the nicest budded daffodils was stepped on by an elk last night.. clodhoppers they are.
> 
> As I don't leave home now I have Angels that do my pet food pick up and special items, they are a blessing. Grocery and Pharmacy brought in as well so we get our share of people coming by to say hello.
> 
> Dr emailed last night to suggest Mr. J start eating black licorice as she has had a patient that was able to come of his meds to increase it because of licorice. I wasn't aware that people with high blood pressure are to avoid it. Mr. J likes it fortunately... not me!
> So we shall see what happens.
> 
> My laptop hasn't made it to the shop yet but I am starting to get used to this nifty little iPhone and all the things it can do.
> Have a good day everyone. Xoxoxo


Nice to see you again Trish. I use my android phone to do most of my stuff on rather than my little laptop. Hope the liquorice helpd Mr J. Like you I can't stand the stuff. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It was rather early here when I wrote that. He was abed but now has gone for coffee with the guys. When he returns he brings me a great tasting cuppa. I cannot make a decent cup of coffee no matter what coffee or appliance I use. Therefore I am doubly upset when he is not up to going out and about as a daily routine.


Hope you've had your coffee by now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning from a rainy Island. At least the grass and moss are becoming very green. Really can't complain compared to some of the weather you all are going through. I missed Hagis Day darn it, I was hoping to get some to sauté in butter, as it is very good that way. I will have to do Jinx's mini meat loaves instead.
> 
> One of the nicest budded daffodils was stepped on by an elk last night.. clodhoppers they are.
> 
> As I don't leave home now I have Angels that do my pet food pick up and special items, they are a blessing. Grocery and Pharmacy brought in as well so we get our share of people coming by to say hello.
> 
> Dr emailed last night to suggest Mr. J start eating black licorice as she has had a patient that was able to come of his meds to increase it because of licorice. I wasn't aware that people with high blood pressure are to avoid it. Mr. J likes it fortunately... not me!
> So we shall see what happens.
> 
> My laptop hasn't made it to the shop yet but I am starting to get used to this nifty little iPhone and all the things it can do.
> Have a good day everyone. Xoxoxo


If an elk trod on my daffodils he would be the next thing in the frying pan. I thought liquorice also had another effect on one, hope it isn't too drastic. xx


----------



## jinx

I have indeed had my coffee. I also had lunch. Today I made beef goulash. I am really enjoying it. Will make this again. Yesterday I made ham and cheese chowder. It was okay, may make it again if I have leftover ham.
I ordered groceries from Walmart for pickup tomorrow. I ordered the ingredients to make instant pot yogurt so that is on the menu for tomorrow.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you've had your coffee by now. xx


----------



## jinx

Mini meat loaves have to be better than hagis. Makes me gag just to think of it. However, if no one told me what it was I might eat it.
Angels or honeydoers are indeed a blessing. Our son and grandson were over yesterday to plow the drive. Harold still is able to pick up the groceries from Walmart, but sometimes has a problem carrying them in. We might have to see if any store delivers way out here. Otherwise my most used honeydoer will gladly drive over here to carry things in for us. I have started ordering twice a week so the orders are smaller and that is very helpful. 
Enjoy your green grass and daffodils. I am sure there is something green under our foot of snow.



Islander said:


> Good morning from a rainy Island. At least the grass and moss are becoming very green. Really can't complain compared to some of the weather you all are going through. I missed Hagis Day darn it, I was hoping to get some to sauté in butter, as it is very good that way. I will have to do Jinx's mini meat loaves instead.
> 
> One of the nicest budded daffodils was stepped on by an elk last night.. clodhoppers they are.
> 
> As I don't leave home now I have Angels that do my pet food pick up and special items, they are a blessing. Grocery and Pharmacy brought in as well so we get our share of people coming by to say hello.
> 
> Dr emailed last night to suggest Mr. J start eating black licorice as she has had a patient that was able to come of his meds to increase it because of licorice. I wasn't aware that people with high blood pressure are to avoid it. Mr. J likes it fortunately... not me!
> So we shall see what happens.
> 
> My laptop hasn't made it to the shop yet but I am starting to get used to this nifty little iPhone and all the things it can do.
> Have a good day everyone. Xoxoxo


----------



## ellnbchristi

Beautiful cat! I so love cats....actually I just love all critters. I feed and care for about 30 feral cats and have tamed one who stays in the house with me mostly now. And there are two kittens who have ventured indoors twice but got frightened when we closed the door. So it won't be much longer before they start coming in to stay....when they realize they can go back out as soon as they want. Have a happy and blessed day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I must have done something right with all the work that I did on the weekend. I only had two follow-up calls, so not bad.


That is excellent! You should be proud of yourself! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. The cold isn't getting any worse. Just annoying, and going through a lot of kleenexs.


I hope the cold clears up soon, nothing is worse than having something that hangs on for for too long! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You keep an eye on that. Some of the smallest insects have the worst bites.


Yes I know, but I'm fairly sure that it was a baby spider, or two; the main ones here are the Huntsman, and the Black House Spider, but I think the culprit was the Huntsman, which don't usually bite, unless they can't get out of their predicament. So now I have a whole heap of stuff to wash, or get rid of; if I am not going to use them anymore!
The pain has pretty much gone from the bite site, so it is all good now!
Just have to get my stability fixed properly, I thoughtithad been, but it has visited me again. So will have some more treatment! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, sunny Norfolk. The wind has died down but now have another storm warning for the weekend. Knit and natter this morning but no dinner out as I made a curry yesterday for today. We had duck on Monday and I think it must have been a lot bigger than usual as my feet are getting webbed. Going to make a duck risotto tomorrow and the rest has gone in the freezer. Have a good day if not a great day. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> There is a plant at my LYS that I have been babying. It's down to a couple of leaves, but I have hope. Try cutting off the dead leaves and watering them. Maybe they will perk back up.


That's something that I will be doing, then planting them in a place that has much more shelter from the sun! see if they enjoy that a bit more, than full sun!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey and the wind has almost died down which is good a DS come over from France this afternoon. As Jacky said another storm coming at the week end but he goes back tomorrow night so should be ok.

Going to take the map to the WI tonight to show the members, so I've got to make a couple of bags this morning to hold the frame stand for it. Then we are back to a normal Wednesday. Supermarket, fish and chips and WI. Jinx it is WEDNESDAY.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Sorry to hear your stability is off again. Hoping another treatment will get it straightened out again.



Xiang said:


> Yes I know, but I'm fairly sure that it was a baby spider, or two; the main ones here are the Huntsman, and the Black House Spider, but I think the culprit was the Huntsman, which don't usually bite, unless they can't get out of their predicament. So now I have a whole heap of stuff to wash, or get rid of; if I am not going to use them anymore!
> The pain has pretty much gone from the bite site, so it is all good now!
> Just have to get my stability fixed properly, I thoughtithad been, but it has visited me again. So will have some more treatment! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Goodness I think we must live close to each other. Our weather seems to be the same the last week. We are also getting another storm. We will be getting snow and I assume you will have rain.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, sunny Norfolk. The wind has died down but now have another storm warning for the weekend. Knit and natter this morning but no dinner out as I made a curry yesterday for today. We had duck on Monday and I think it must have been a lot bigger than usual as my feet are getting webbed. Going to make a duck risotto tomorrow and the rest has gone in the freezer. Have a good day if not a great day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Great your son planned his trip between the storms. Enjoy your fish and chips. I am not sure what we are having. I ordered several different things to make a few new recipes. I will have to see what grabs my attention when it is meal time.
Happy WEDNESDAY!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and the wind has almost died down which is good a DS come over from France this afternoon. As Jacky said another storm coming at the week end but he goes back tomorrow night so should be ok.
> 
> Going to take the map to the WI tonight to show the members, so I've got to make a couple of bags this morning to hold the frame stand for it. Then we are back to a normal Wednesday. Supermarket, fish and chips and WI. Jinx it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and -3'C (27'f). This afternoon it will go up above freezing, then snow after midnight and cold arctic air after that.
Everyone was coughing last night, so we didn't get much sleep. Bella-kitty is back to playing with her string on a stick.
VIA rail has cancelled all trains for the rest of this week due to blockades put on the tracks by the protesters in Belleville. CN rail has also shut down over 250 freight trains. (It's too bad that they tore up all the other tracks and don't have a route around the blockade anymore)
The teachers and provincial negotiators are going to binding arbitration. The teachers are ok with this, the province is not. 
TTC (Toronto Transit) is complaining that they are losing money with the new Presto cards. $70 million. AND,... wouldn't that pay for the people that they laid off, who used to make sure that everyone paid their fare???? Someone who has to use the TTC every day has to pay $150 per week. Maybe have special rates for seniors or low-income families, like they used to.
Mum got her new cell phone last night. It has a setting for hearing aids and a voice assistant that is pretty good at doing what she asks. But she intends to use this phone just for its camera and to play games on it. :sm16: 
I ended up knitting onto two cables with my poncho last night when I was trying to fix an increase mistake. So I'm staying with the two cables until the next increase. It's easier to work with until the next increase. 480 stitches per round. And I figured out how to fix an increase mistake so long as I catch it by the next round. I also watched a video by Nancy Marchant and found yet another way to fix brioche mistakes in decreases. She doesn't have a video for fixing mistakes with the increases. I guess I'm the only one who makes those mistakes. I just need to pay attention to make sure I catch the whole yarn not just a piece of it.
Oh, and my cold is better. I didn't have to take any cold medicine to sleep last night. And my sinuses are less plugged this morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Great your son planned his trip between the storms. Enjoy your fish and chips. I am not sure what we are having. I ordered several different things to make a few new recipes. I will have to see what grabs my attention when it is meal time.
> Happy WEDNESDAY!


Happy Wednesday.
I'll be having greek salad and cheese and salami for lunch.
Maybe fish and chips on Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Goodness I think we must live close to each other. Our weather seems to be the same the last week. We are also getting another storm. We will be getting snow and I assume you will have rain.


You are I are storm buddies. We're getting one tonight as well. I'll be driving in snow again tomorrow morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and the wind has almost died down which is good a DS come over from France this afternoon. As Jacky said another storm coming at the week end but he goes back tomorrow night so should be ok.
> 
> Going to take the map to the WI tonight to show the members, so I've got to make a couple of bags this morning to hold the frame stand for it. Then we are back to a normal Wednesday. Supermarket, fish and chips and WI. Jinx it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Your DS has good timing.
I know the WI will enjoy the map as well as we have.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, sunny Norfolk. The wind has died down but now have another storm warning for the weekend. Knit and natter this morning but no dinner out as I made a curry yesterday for today. We had duck on Monday and I think it must have been a lot bigger than usual as my feet are getting webbed. Going to make a duck risotto tomorrow and the rest has gone in the freezer. Have a good day if not a great day. xx


Our ducks here are much smaller. I think the freezer is a good option at this point.
Enjoy your knit and natter.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes I know, but I'm fairly sure that it was a baby spider, or two; the main ones here are the Huntsman, and the Black House Spider, but I think the culprit was the Huntsman, which don't usually bite, unless they can't get out of their predicament. So now I have a whole heap of stuff to wash, or get rid of; if I am not going to use them anymore!
> The pain has pretty much gone from the bite site, so it is all good now!
> Just have to get my stability fixed properly, I thoughtithad been, but it has visited me again. So will have some more treatment! ???????? xoxoxo


I hope another treatment works for you.
Mum's Stuart has vertigo problems and his ended up being caused by polyps in his throat. He gets the polyps removed by laser about once a year and gets some relief for a good portion of the year.
I hope you can find the right treatment for yours.
I also hope you find that biter.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope the cold clears up soon, nothing is worse than having something that hangs on for for too long! ???????????? xoxoxo


I have a natural treatment here with black elder, echinacea, zinc, vitamin c, and white willow. It works for me. Especially since this was a cold, with no fever. I've only had to use the Buckley's a couple of nights so I can sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is excellent! You should be proud of yourself! xoxoxo.


I'm happy with the work. I had a couple more clean up items yesterday, but all has been good.
One of the network guys tried to blame me and the changes that I made, for problems with a switch, but all my coworkers said he was full of **it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Mini meat loaves have to be better than hagis. Makes me gag just to think of it. However, if no one told me what it was I might eat it.
> Angels or honeydoers are indeed a blessing. Our son and grandson were over yesterday to plow the drive. Harold still is able to pick up the groceries from Walmart, but sometimes has a problem carrying them in. We might have to see if any store delivers way out here. Otherwise my most used honeydoer will gladly drive over here to carry things in for us. I have started ordering twice a week so the orders are smaller and that is very helpful.
> Enjoy your green grass and daffodils. I am sure there is something green under our foot of snow.


I'll take either the mini meat loaves or the haggis. Or both :sm17: 
My hollyhocks are still green under the snow. I see bits of their leaves as the snow goes up and down.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have indeed had my coffee. I also had lunch. Today I made beef goulash. I am really enjoying it. Will make this again. Yesterday I made ham and cheese chowder. It was okay, may make it again if I have leftover ham.
> I ordered groceries from Walmart for pickup tomorrow. I ordered the ingredients to make instant pot yogurt so that is on the menu for tomorrow.


Last night we had potato, leek and bacon soup with salad. Very filling.
I haven't made yogurt in the instant pot. Please let us know how that goes.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Nice to see you again Trish. I use my android phone to do most of my stuff on rather than my little laptop. Hope the liquorice helpd Mr J. Like you I can't stand the stuff. Xxx


I can't see my little phone enough to do much. I do like my iPad. And it zooms.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning from a rainy Island. At least the grass and moss are becoming very green. Really can't complain compared to some of the weather you all are going through. I missed Hagis Day darn it, I was hoping to get some to sauté in butter, as it is very good that way. I will have to do Jinx's mini meat loaves instead.
> 
> One of the nicest budded daffodils was stepped on by an elk last night.. clodhoppers they are.
> 
> As I don't leave home now I have Angels that do my pet food pick up and special items, they are a blessing. Grocery and Pharmacy brought in as well so we get our share of people coming by to say hello.
> 
> Dr emailed last night to suggest Mr. J start eating black licorice as she has had a patient that was able to come of his meds to increase it because of licorice. I wasn't aware that people with high blood pressure are to avoid it. Mr. J likes it fortunately... not me!
> So we shall see what happens.
> 
> My laptop hasn't made it to the shop yet but I am starting to get used to this nifty little iPhone and all the things it can do.
> Have a good day everyone. Xoxoxo


When was Haggis day? Robbie Burns day? That was January 25th, so you missed it by a mile.
You have to forgive the elk. They can't see where their feet are stepping. Especially the big guys with the antlers.
That's great that you are getting deliveries.
I'm the only one in my family that doesnt' like licorice. My sister and brother are fans of the salted Dutch licorice. It's a hard licorice that you suck. I didn't realize that people with high blood pressure need to avoid licorice. I have low blood pressure but I still won't eat licorice.
I'm glad that little iPhone is working well for you.
I hope we can see you here again soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Tomorrow I will have been a member of Paradise for 9 years. Boy, have things changed over that time. Many of the changes are not for the better. The recent changes that do not allow members to post is one of the worse changes. Certainly miss those that are blocked from us.


It would be nice if that was fixed. It's been long enough. And a lot of people are migrating to other sites now.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, the weather is cold, windy but sunny too. I hope you're all ok weather wise. Now I told you I'd felt down for a week and today was my first time out for a week, wel im on the way up again. Because......I won £1 and no raffle today. I told Karen if she's hard up then I'll share with her but she says I've just got to put it in my safe to go towards York.so I will. There's very few of us now but it's a nice afternoon out. I've got to be honest though and I don't think Sheila's will be able to go on for very long, she's got a lot of things wrong with her .
> 
> I had a phone call today and it seemed to be a mobile number. When I picked up they started to tell me that I should contact my prescription team. ,! As it happened I put in for a repeat prescription at the chemists to pick up tomorrow. I put the phone down, but thought it was strange that it was all around the same time. So I rang the Drs surgery and told them about it, and that I should contact the prescription team. ????. Well they just thought I was gerryatrical and didn't have a team. So they checked up and my prescription is fine. So it's a hoax. Honestly, I can get to that dumb place we call , off our trolley, without their help.
> 
> Well, that seems to be it for today. Donna comes tomorrow. Then I may go up Stephens. He won't be there because he's going down south for 2days for the firm. But I'll see the others. Just remember I love yawl. Xxxx


I hope you didnt' get the snow.
I only answer my phone when I recognize the number. I reject a lot of calls.
I hope Donna doesn't get under your skin too much.
Have a good time with the family.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, sunny Norfolk. The wind has died down but now have another storm warning for the weekend. Knit and natter this morning but no dinner out as I made a curry yesterday for today. We had duck on Monday and I think it must have been a lot bigger than usual as my feet are getting webbed. Going to make a duck risotto tomorrow and the rest has gone in the freezer. Have a good day if not a great day. xx


Webbed feet will make swimming much easier, if there is flooding near you, but I really hope there is no more flooding, for anyone! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Sorry to hear your stability is off again. Hoping another treatment will get it straightened out again.


Thank you Judith, I hope so, also! I didn't get to my Craft Group today, and I did miss it. I think there was another birthday celebration for a lady who is 99, I think! I know she is older than my parents would have been, but not sure by how much! We usually have a cream sponge, with strawberries, and it is very nice, made by a local baker shop!

I did go to bed, but Mint woke, and needed to go outside, which would have been ok, If there wasn't a new dog, in the house behind us. He is a lovely dog, & looks like a Blue Heeler cattle dog, at least he is small like those dogs. The blue heeler we had, was massive, compared to this boy. Someone had his bark removed, and now he can't have a decent chat with the other dogs in the neighbourhood. I think he is alone, most of the lime also, if I could catch his humans at home, I would ask if I could bring Mint around, so that they could have a play. If Mint isn't outside, when he comes to the fence, he will jump against the fence, and call to her, with his poor mangled bark. He is lonely, and bored, when his people aren't at home.
I had better finish this post now, beforeI talk myseIf, into rescuing him! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and -3'C (27'f). This afternoon it will go up above freezing, then snow after midnight and cold arctic air after that.
> Everyone was coughing last night, so we didn't get much sleep. Bella-kitty is back to playing with her string on a stick.
> VIA rail has cancelled all trains for the rest of this week due to blockades put on the tracks by the protesters in Belleville. CN rail has also shut down over 250 freight trains. (It's too bad that they tore up all the other tracks and don't have a route around the blockade anymore)
> The teachers and provincial negotiators are going to binding arbitration. The teachers are ok with this, the province is not.
> TTC (Toronto Transit) is complaining that they are losing money with the new Presto cards. $70 million. AND,... wouldn't that pay for the people that they laid off, who used to make sure that everyone paid their fare???? Someone who has to use the TTC every day has to pay $150 per week. Maybe have special rates for seniors or low-income families, like they used to.
> Mum got her new cell phone last night. It has a setting for hearing aids and a voice assistant that is pretty good at doing what she asks. But she intends to use this phone just for its camera and to play games on it. :sm16:
> I ended up knitting onto two cables with my poncho last night when I was trying to fix an increase mistake. So I'm staying with the two cables until the next increase. It's easier to work with until the next increase. 480 stitches per round. And I figured out how to fix an increase mistake so long as I catch it by the next round. I also watched a video by Nancy Marchant and found yet another way to fix brioche mistakes in decreases. She doesn't have a video for fixing mistakes with the increases. I guess I'm the only one who makes those mistakes. I just need to pay attention to make sure I catch the whole yarn not just a piece of it.
> Oh, and my cold is better. I didn't have to take any cold medicine to sleep last night. And my sinuses are less plugged this morning.


I'm so glad you are feeling better. sometimes those medications seem to make things worse, but perhaps it is more that the virus is getting beaven, by your own defense system! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You are I are storm buddies. We're getting one tonight as well. I'll be driving in snow again tomorrow morning.


As long as you get to, and from your work place, and no other driver does stupid things, and nothing else goes wrong, things will be fine! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Goodness I think we must live close to each other. Our weather seems to be the same the last week. We are also getting another storm. We will be getting snow and I assume you will have rain.


Yes probably just rain here but quite heavy snow in Scotland. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our ducks here are much smaller. I think the freezer is a good option at this point.
> Enjoy your knit and natter.


Ours was 2.1Kg. which is quite big for just two of us but it is going down slowly. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope another treatment works for you.
> Mum's Stuart has vertigo problems and his ended up being caused by polyps in his throat. He gets the polyps removed by laser about once a year and gets some relief for a good portion of the year.
> I hope you can find the right treatment for yours.
> I also hope you find that biter.


Thanks Mav, at the moment I am talking anti-sea sickness tablets, but I think one needs to takethem for a few days, to get any benefit; or they just don't work for me. I see my doc tomorrow, for a couple of script replacements, so I will also be getting a script for Anti-Nausea medication, incase this doesn't improve! My sister has had no further symptoms, since she had the Epley treatment, but my cousin had the same treatment, but apparently it didn't have much of an affect for her, so she takes medication, when it becomes too bad! I am guessing that I will probably have 3 more sessions, or perhaps 1 or 2 will be enough to fix it! We shall see, and what will be, will be! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope another treatment works for you.
> Mum's Stuart has vertigo problems and his ended up being caused by polyps in his throat. He gets the polyps removed by laser about once a year and gets some relief for a good portion of the year.
> I hope you can find the right treatment for yours.
> I also hope you find that biter.


I am fairly sure that little blighter has left the building, via the washing machine. Every bit of my clothing, and all of the bedding in the house is gradually getting washed, so that should put an end to any more bitey incidences! ???????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have a natural treatment here with black elder, echinacea, zinc, vitamin c, and white willow. It works for me. Especially since this was a cold, with no fever. I've only had to use the Buckley's a couple of nights so I can sleep.


That is good, not many people use the natural remedies, and I have found that using the natural items will get rid of any illness that I get from others, is cured much more quickly, than it is for others, who insist on using manufactured products, which mostly do nothing!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm happy with the work. I had a couple more clean up items yesterday, but all has been good.
> One of the network guys tried to blame me and the changes that I made, for problems with a switch, but all my coworkers said he was full of **it.


That is excellent, that the you. co-workers backed you. Is he trying to get rid of you, or something else; your work is much better than his, and you know what you are doing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'll take either the mini meat loaves or the haggis. Or both :sm17:
> My hollyhocks are still green under the snow. I see bits of their leaves as the snow goes up and down.


Oooh ......... are they as hardy as that, in hot weather, also? I just love Hollyhocks, but I haven't had any for years! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Nice to see you again Trish. I use my android phone to do most of my stuff on rather than my little laptop. Hope the liquorice helpd Mr J. Like you I can't stand the stuff. Xxx





nitz8catz said:


> I can't see my little phone enough to do much. I do like my iPad. And it zooms.


I mainly use my phone, but when that is on charge, I use my tablet, and both of them have a Stylus, so instead of trying to type on the tiny keys of my phone, I just write everything, and do the same with my tablet! That is much more comfortable, for me! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you didnt' get the snow.
> I only answer my phone when I recognize the number. I reject a lot of calls.
> I hope Donna doesn't get under your skin too much.
> Have a good time with the family.


Eddy and I only answer numbers that we know; although we have our contacts in our phones, so if any of them ring us, we can see who it is. I will answer an unknown number, if I am expecting notification of an appt, at a non-local Hospital, or Specialist; and if the call isn't from either of those, then I just hangup, then block that number! My phone will also block numbers that are possible spam, but if I recognise any of those numbers, then I can unblock the familiar numbers! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I also have to answer calls as the call may be from a doctor or hospital. When I answer an unknown numbers I say who is calling instead of hello. I use to say yes instead of hello then I found out saying yes could prove costly. I figure the callers must be making monies off of their calls or they would stop doing it.



Xiang said:


> Eddy and I only answer numbers that we know; although we have our contacts in our phones, so if any of them ring us, we can see who it is. I will answer an unknown number, if I am expecting notification of an appt, at a non-local Hospital, or Specialist; and if the call isn't from either of those, then I just hangup, then block that number! My phone will also block numbers that are possible spam, but if I recognise any of those numbers, then I can unblock the familiar numbers! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Sorry to hear your stability is off again. Hoping another treatment will get it straightened out again.


Me, too, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and -3'C (27'f). This afternoon it will go up above freezing, then snow after midnight and cold arctic air after that.
> Everyone was coughing last night, so we didn't get much sleep. Bella-kitty is back to playing with her string on a stick.
> VIA rail has cancelled all trains for the rest of this week due to blockades put on the tracks by the protesters in Belleville. CN rail has also shut down over 250 freight trains. (It's too bad that they tore up all the other tracks and don't have a route around the blockade anymore)
> The teachers and provincial negotiators are going to binding arbitration. The teachers are ok with this, the province is not.
> TTC (Toronto Transit) is complaining that they are losing money with the new Presto cards. $70 million. AND,... wouldn't that pay for the people that they laid off, who used to make sure that everyone paid their fare???? Someone who has to use the TTC every day has to pay $150 per week. Maybe have special rates for seniors or low-income families, like they used to.
> Mum got her new cell phone last night. It has a setting for hearing aids and a voice assistant that is pretty good at doing what she asks. But she intends to use this phone just for its camera and to play games on it. :sm16:
> I ended up knitting onto two cables with my poncho last night when I was trying to fix an increase mistake. So I'm staying with the two cables until the next increase. It's easier to work with until the next increase. 480 stitches per round. And I figured out how to fix an increase mistake so long as I catch it by the next round. I also watched a video by Nancy Marchant and found yet another way to fix brioche mistakes in decreases. She doesn't have a video for fixing mistakes with the increases. I guess I'm the only one who makes those mistakes. I just need to pay attention to make sure I catch the whole yarn not just a piece of it.
> Oh, and my cold is better. I didn't have to take any cold medicine to sleep last night. And my sinuses are less plugged this morning.


Glad your cold is better! And even better that you were able to fix your mistake. Safe travels today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's 43F here and dry at the moment. I think we're supposed to be getting rain back later in the day. My root canal went well yesterday. The process for a crown for that tooth begins this afternoon. Mr. Ric and I are off to the eye doctor this morning for our annual eye exams. That's all my excitement for today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's been a normal Wednesday. Very windy and cold but sunny. Donna came this morning and it was ok. She seems to spend a lot of time her and the family visiting the doctors, she's never away. ????Anyway, all was ok today. 

Stephen has gone off to some southern place, can't remember where. Will be back Friday. Sue came in from work in tears, so tired, so depressed. This 5 mornings a week isn't working. She breaks up on Friday,and I think they are going to change her hours for her again, they are so helpful, but I think the sooner she realises she can't go on much longer, the better she will be.

I washed my hair today after my Curley perm. Oh girls, it's horrible, absolutely horrible. She was supposed to just give me a bounce, omg I'm like a kangaroo. Do you ever remember the comedy tv programme called 'Bread'? Well if you do, it's like freddy boswells hair. I asked the family to just comment and get it over with. Matthew was trying hard not to laugh. Stephen said it was clean and ok, sue says, some moose or oil might calm it down and Richard said I look like a pot noodle. Not a lot I can say to that. So when I get home, I'm putting moose on and getting the electric rollers out. 

I went and did some shopping for them this afternoon, because sue went to bed, then I went and picked Richard up from work in the rush hour, he says he's working over tomorrow night , then he's off for the weekend.

Josephine we'll be thinking of you and mr p tomorrow. Sending you all hugs. I had a cuppa with Donna, then Karen and then Margaret landed so we had tea again. It's Karen's birthday on Sunday. 

I haven't heard about my driving liscense yet, I've had a tax letter but I've not read it yet. I should be paying less this next month. Well, that seems to be it for tonight. I'm here in the bedroom and the gerbals on the landing Re quiet at the moment. Love yawl. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> If an elk trod on my daffodils he would be the next thing in the frying pan. I thought liquorice also had another effect on one, hope it isn't too drastic. xx


If an elk stood on your daffodils, you probably would be on the tv news! The only woman in UK to have elks. Stick with the moles jacky. They are smaller.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Great your son planned his trip between the storms. Enjoy your fish and chips. I am not sure what we are having. I ordered several different things to make a few new recipes. I will have to see what grabs my attention when it is meal time.
> Happy WEDNESDAY!


We sent out for a couple of pizzas tonight, because sue was tired to bake, and I wouldn't bake and it wasn't worth the hassle. I'm not a pizza lover. I couldn't look at it, I had a couple of bites and it was horrible. They enjoyed them though. Well I had had a cheese and ham toastie at Costa, I didn't tell them about that ????????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm happy with the work. I had a couple more clean up items yesterday, but all has been good.
> One of the network guys tried to blame me and the changes that I made, for problems with a switch, but all my coworkers said he was full of **it.


SHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSH just incase no one knows what letters are missing. I think the pizza they expected me to eat tonight was c**p.....guess the missing letters.????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Last night we had potato, leek and bacon soup with salad. Very filling.
> I haven't made yogurt in the instant pot. Please let us know how that goes.


I could quite fancy the soup.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I can't see my little phone enough to do much. I do like my iPad. And it zooms.


I like mine too. I've had it about 5 yrs now. One day I might learn how to use it????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> If an elk stood on your daffodils, you probably would be on the tv news! The only woman in UK to have elks. Stick with the moles jacky. They are smaller.


Does a deer count? Apparently we've got them around here. xx


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I like mine too. I've had it about 5 yrs now. One day I might learn how to use it????


When I can't read the small print on labels like the date they should be used by I take a picture and enlarge it. Then I delete the photo. Works on my phone too. 
I did some catch up yesterday but it was 4am so I didn't reply.


----------



## jollypolly

I visited a lady I met at knitting group and she showed me how she uses her loom. Very interesting.funny thing when I got home later that evening I was trying to put things right and there was a bag with a couple of small circle knittimg looms I must have bought a long time ago. How odd I found it that day
I got a pattern for a mans hat from a company in England and when I was going through my patterns to take to,the lady's house I found I already had the pattern So I had 2 the same. Today the company sent another so now I have 3. Son said he will help me contact them. I tried but on the computer they don't recognize the order number which I copied and checked from the order forms. Both of them.
A hawk landed by the road where I was stopped first that ever happened. He flew promptly. 
Have some tasks that need doing but hope to be back later. Hi to all.


----------



## jollypolly

I can't find you all last post is mine from this afternoon. Oh dear!!!!


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I can't find you all last post is mine from this afternoon. Oh dear!!!!


You are not alone. It seems the members from the UK are sleeping in this a.m. What are your plans today Polly?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You are not alone. It seems the members from the UK are sleeping in this a.m. What are your plans today Polly?


I'm up but have been out in the kitchen, no chance of sleeping in here. :sm16: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, think it's the lull before the storm which due at the weekend. Having risotto today so everything is ready to start cooking. Another quiet day today so on with the knitting. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. Last night at WI we did book folding, definitely not my thing. Showed the members the map and they were very impressed.

DS arrived safely last night. It's DBIL funeral today.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. Last night at WI we did book folding, definitely not my thing. Showed the members the map and they were very impressed.
> 
> DS arrived safely last night. It's DBIL funeral today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Hope all goes OK today. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> When I can't read the small print on labels like the date they should be used by I take a picture and enlarge it. Then I delete the photo. Works on my phone too.
> I did some catch up yesterday but it was 4am so I didn't reply.


I do that also Polly, and with any instructions that are impossible to read, with my eyes! Everything is just too small now, and with my Right eye, I usually can't see anything, anymore!

Found out another important thing today, Do not take Anti-emetic, aka Stemetil, before Epley treatment! It stops the signs showing, when they should! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:36 am EST and -2'C (28'F). It has been slowly snowing wet snow all night and we have a couple inches of snowball snow on the ground and on the cars.
Poor Bella-kitty and I woke up 1/2 hour early this morning when Bella decided that a pile of WIPs in my room would be a nice place to sleep. The pile fell down and I had to pick up my poor kitty from a pile of wool. All is good now. She's laying on the floor snoring.
I decided to take back several rows (480 stitches each) on the poncho. I want more of the "rosebud" section, so I'm doing another repeat. I have lots of yarn. I've used less than 1/2 of the first skeins so far.
Mum put an opened package of cat food in the cutlery drawer last night. I found it this morning. The cat food is supposed to be refrigerated after opening so it has been thrown out and the cutlery has been dumped in the sink to clean off the cat food. Good thing I got up early.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I do that also Polly, and with any instructions that are impossible to read, with my eyes! Everything is just too small now, and with my Right eye, I usually can't see anything, anymore!
> 
> Found out another important thing today, Do not take Anti-emetic, aka Stemetil, before Epley treatment! It stops the signs showing, when they should! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


Aww. Now you know for the next treatment.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. Last night at WI we did book folding, definitely not my thing. Showed the members the map and they were very impressed.
> 
> DS arrived safely last night. It's DBIL funeral today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


<Hugs> for you and your family today.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. Last night at WI we did book folding, definitely not my thing. Showed the members the map and they were very impressed.
> 
> DS arrived safely last night. It's DBIL funeral today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Hope everything goes well today! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, think it's the lull before the storm which due at the weekend. Having risotto today so everything is ready to start cooking. Another quiet day today so on with the knitting. Have a good day. xx


I have Craft Lunch and Knit Night tonight. Just have to get to work, and through that. The temperature will be dropping tonight and we will have one of the coldest days of this winter this weekend. Someone on TV said it's a good weekend to stay inside as tomorrow is Valentine's Day and Monday is Family Day. It is also the Knitting Retreat this weekend, but I couldn't afford it. I'll probably be staying in and knitting anyways.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm up but have been out in the kitchen, no chance of sleeping in here. :sm16: xx


You have such a pretty kitchen.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:36 am EST and -2'C (28'F). It has been slowly snowing wet snow all night and we have a couple inches of snowball snow on the ground and on the cars.
> Poor Bella-kitty and I woke up 1/2 hour early this morning when Bella decided that a pile of WIPs in my room would be a nice place to sleep. The pile fell down and I had to pick up my poor kitty from a pile of wool. All is good now. She's laying on the floor snoring.
> I decided to take back several rows (480 stitches each) on the poncho. I want more of the "rosebud" section, so I'm doing another repeat. I have lots of yarn. I've used less than 1/2 of the first skeins so far.
> Mum put an opened package of cat food in the cutlery drawer last night. I found it this morning. The cat food is supposed to be refrigerated after opening so it has been thrown out and the cutlery has been dumped in the sink to clean off the cat food. Good thing I got up early.


Mav, is your mum ok? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have Craft Lunch and Knit Night tonight. Just have to get to work, and through that. The temperature will be dropping tonight and we will have one of the coldest days of this winter this weekend. Someone on TV said it's a good weekend to stay inside as tomorrow is Valentine's Day and Monday is Family Day. It is also the Knitting Retreat this weekend, but I couldn't afford it. I'll probably be staying in and knitting anyways.


At least you have things to look forward to today. We're due another storm this weekend so will definitely be staying in. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You have such a pretty kitchen.


I must admit I'm pleased with my kitchen but after all it's just a kitchen that needs food cooking in it and it doesn't seem to be able to do that on its own. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I visited a lady I met at knitting group and she showed me how she uses her loom. Very interesting.funny thing when I got home later that evening I was trying to put things right and there was a bag with a couple of small circle knittimg looms I must have bought a long time ago. How odd I found it that day
> I got a pattern for a mans hat from a company in England and when I was going through my patterns to take to,the lady's house I found I already had the pattern So I had 2 the same. Today the company sent another so now I have 3. Son said he will help me contact them. I tried but on the computer they don't recognize the order number which I copied and checked from the order forms. Both of them.
> A hawk landed by the road where I was stopped first that ever happened. He flew promptly.
> Have some tasks that need doing but hope to be back later. Hi to all.


Serendipity about the looms!
I hope you are able to contact that company to stop sending you patterns. 
We have a couple of hawks who come through our yard regularly. One is a grey Cooper hawk. He catches the Mourning Doves and some of the little birds that come to our feeders. We also have a Red-tail hawk that comes through and catches squirrels. 
We have lots of both squirrels and birds. Once the hawk leaves the back yard all the birds and critters come out and continue feeding. The Red-tail shrieks from the cellular phone tower at the car dealership on the next road when he doesn't catch anything.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> When I can't read the small print on labels like the date they should be used by I take a picture and enlarge it. Then I delete the photo. Works on my phone too.
> I did some catch up yesterday but it was 4am so I didn't reply.


I have never thought of doing that. Thanks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Does a deer count? Apparently we've got them around here. xx


When we first moved in, we had a deer in our back yard one time. Since buildings have been built in the light industrial area behind us, the deer don't come anymore. We haven't seen an opossum since the car dealership went in. I think their massive lights confuse the opossum.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I could quite fancy the soup.


I still have 3 bowls of the potato leek bacon soup. I think they will be a weekend meal.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Aww. Now you know for the next treatment.


Yes, I thought I had done the correct thing, because my doc told me to take one when I got home. I have never had to take this kind of medication before, and did not even think about how it might affect the signs of the BPPV, so next week, II don't take it for 48hrs before my next appt, so that it actually works the next time. It was wonderful; for 2 days, to not feel like I was on a ship, in a full on Cyclone! ???????? Now I an back on that ship, for only a short time, this hume I hope! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> SHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSH just incase no one knows what letters are missing. I think the pizza they expected me to eat tonight was c**p.....guess the missing letters.????


RA RA RA :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's been a normal Wednesday. Very windy and cold but sunny. Donna came this morning and it was ok. She seems to spend a lot of time her and the family visiting the doctors, she's never away. ????Anyway, all was ok today.
> 
> Stephen has gone off to some southern place, can't remember where. Will be back Friday. Sue came in from work in tears, so tired, so depressed. This 5 mornings a week isn't working. She breaks up on Friday,and I think they are going to change her hours for her again, they are so helpful, but I think the sooner she realises she can't go on much longer, the better she will be.
> 
> I washed my hair today after my Curley perm. Oh girls, it's horrible, absolutely horrible. She was supposed to just give me a bounce, omg I'm like a kangaroo. Do you ever remember the comedy tv programme called 'Bread'? Well if you do, it's like freddy boswells hair. I asked the family to just comment and get it over with. Matthew was trying hard not to laugh. Stephen said it was clean and ok, sue says, some moose or oil might calm it down and Richard said I look like a pot noodle. Not a lot I can say to that. So when I get home, I'm putting moose on and getting the electric rollers out.
> 
> I went and did some shopping for them this afternoon, because sue went to bed, then I went and picked Richard up from work in the rush hour, he says he's working over tomorrow night , then he's off for the weekend.
> 
> Josephine we'll be thinking of you and mr p tomorrow. Sending you all hugs. I had a cuppa with Donna, then Karen and then Margaret landed so we had tea again. It's Karen's birthday on Sunday.
> 
> I haven't heard about my driving liscense yet, I've had a tax letter but I've not read it yet. I should be paying less this next month. Well, that seems to be it for tonight. I'm here in the bedroom and the gerbals on the landing Re quiet at the moment. Love yawl. Xxxxx


Could Susan get a sabatical from work so she can concentrate on her health. 5 days a week is probably too much.
Do you have body perms available. I used to get body perms to tame my curls. My bottom layer of hair used to be curled like a poodle's hair and the body perm on large rollers relaxed the curl to something more manageable.
I'm sure Sue was happy to have you there.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> SHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSH just incase no one knows what letters are missing. I think the pizza they expected me to eat tonight was c**p.....guess the missing letters.????


Yeah Susan, I agree with you as far as takeaway Pizza goes! I much prefer homemade Pizza, it is much tastier, and one really knows what is on the pizza! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's 43F here and dry at the moment. I think we're supposed to be getting rain back later in the day. My root canal went well yesterday. The process for a crown for that tooth begins this afternoon. Mr. Ric and I are off to the eye doctor this morning for our annual eye exams. That's all my excitement for today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


You'll be good when you get all that medical stuff out of the way.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I mainly use my phone, but when that is on charge, I use my tablet, and both of them have a Stylus, so instead of trying to type on the tiny keys of my phone, I just write everything, and do the same with my tablet! That is much more comfortable, for me! ???????????? xoxoxo


Big fingers here. I use the laptop keyboard because I make too many mistakes typing on the virtual keyboards on the phone and ipad. My bluetooth keyboard for my iPad is good, but it discharges the battery a bit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oooh ......... are they as hardy as that, in hot weather, also? I just love Hollyhocks, but I haven't had any for years! xoxoxo.


They have survived our summers, but we do water them during dry spells so they may be too much work for your extended dry spells.
The hollyhocks come in annual, biannual and perennial varieties. We had some pale pink annuals with fancy leaves that have to be planted every year, and biannuals that grow greens one year and flower the next. It's the biannuals that are under the snow. We used to have the perennial variety at our old house, but we didn't think to brink any seeds with us.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Does a deer count? Apparently we've got them around here. xx


Only of the hoof is big enough to cover a flower! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is excellent, that the you. co-workers backed you. Is he trying to get rid of you, or something else; your work is much better than his, and you know what you are doing! xoxoxo


He is a young fellow that comes up with theories before he checks the evidence. "Jumping to conclusions".
It looks like the problems were caused by a faulty network card on one of the devices. Another worker was working on that issue all afternoon and things are faster now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes, I thought I had done the correct thing, because my doc told me to take one when I got home. I have never had to take this kind of medication before, and did not even think about how it might affect the signs of the BPPV, so next week, II don't take it for 48hrs before my next appt, so that it actually works the next time. It was wonderful; for 2 days, to not feel like I was on a ship, in a full on Cyclone! ???????? Now I an back on that ship, for only a short time, this hume I hope! ???? xoxoxo


I hope the treatment works better next time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Mav, is your mum ok? xoxoxo


She still has a "cold" head and has been working with Stuart to plan their vacation in June, so just a bit distracted.
They will be going to Saskatchewan where Stuart grew up. Lots of flat land.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and dig out my car.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I visited a lady I met at knitting group and she showed me how she uses her loom. Very interesting.funny thing when I got home later that evening I was trying to put things right and there was a bag with a couple of small circle knittimg looms I must have bought a long time ago. How odd I found it that day
> I got a pattern for a mans hat from a company in England and when I was going through my patterns to take to,the lady's house I found I already had the pattern So I had 2 the same. Today the company sent another so now I have 3. Son said he will help me contact them. I tried but on the computer they don't recognize the order number which I copied and checked from the order forms. Both of them.
> A hawk landed by the road where I was stopped first that ever happened. He flew promptly.
> Have some tasks that need doing but hope to be back later. Hi to all.


Polly if you didn't order the3rd pattern, and you haven't been billed for it, you could pass it on to another person, who might like to have it?
The Hawk might be a good sign for you!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have Craft Lunch and Knit Night tonight. Just have to get to work, and through that. The temperature will be dropping tonight and we will have one of the coldest days of this winter this weekend. Someone on TV said it's a good weekend to stay inside as tomorrow is Valentine's Day and Monday is Family Day. It is also the Knitting Retreat this weekend, but I couldn't afford it. I'll probably be staying in and knitting anyways.


Mav, does Canada have a Public Holiday, for VaValentine's Day, and have an extra long weekend? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I must admit I'm pleased with my kitchen but after all it's just a kitchen that needs food cooking in it and it doesn't seem to be able to do that on its own. xx :sm23: :sm16:


Well, you definitly put the wrong tools in your kitchen! Did you ever watch a TV show called "The Jetson's", the Perfect kitchen, if I am remembering correctly! You would have been able to just tell your Robot what you wanted for your meals, and it would have been ready, at whatever time you want! wouldn't that be wonderful!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Serendipity about the looms!
> I hope you are able to contact that company to stop sending you patterns.
> We have a couple of hawks who come through our yard regularly. One is a grey Cooper hawk. He catches the Mourning Doves and some of the little birds that come to our feeders. We also have a Red-tail hawk that comes through and catches squirrels.
> We have lots of both squirrels and birds. Once the hawk leaves the back yard all the birds and critters come out and continue feeding. The Red-tail shrieks from the cellular phone tower at the car dealership on the next road when he doesn't catch anything.


He is showing his displeasure, and also telling the Squirrels, that they won't escape every time he is hunting, just to let them know! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have never thought of doing that. Thanks.


It really helps our old eyes see things, that we could read, about 10 to 15 years ago! Isn't time really mean, sometimes! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> When we first moved in, we had a deer in our back yard one time. Since buildings have been built in the light industrial area behind us, the deer don't come anymore. We haven't seen an opossum since the car dealership went in. I think their massive lights confuse the opossum.


I find it a bit sad, when animals that have been in, and around, an area don't come anymore! We have actually had the opposite happen here, especially with the birds, I have heard at least 3 new bird song in my area, but we have lost one bird, and that is the Kookaburra. I am reasonably sure, that there was one, or two, family groups In this area, until my youngest DD was about 5, but there have been quite a few new houses built, and their nesting area must have been destroyed, a just too noisy for them to stay here, whic is a real shame! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Big fingers here. I use the laptop keyboard because I make too many mistakes typing on the virtual keyboards on the phone and ipad. My bluetooth keyboard for my iPad is good, but it discharges the battery a bit.


I have a bluetooth keyboard, and I have used it with our old TV, but I haven't used it lately, as I am not sure if our new tv has blue tooth, or not. It was a very cheap tv, but I should check it out! I don't get much of a chance to watch what I want, so I haven't bothered checking this tv out properly. Think I might get myself a new small TV, for the spare room; then when DH is watching his blokey programmes, I can watch something that interests me! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Well, you definitly put the wrong tools in your kitchen! Did you ever watch a TV show called "The Jetson's", the Perfect kitchen, if I am remembering correctly! You would have been able to just tell your Robot what you wanted for your meals, and it would have been ready, at whatever time you want! wouldn't that be wonderful!???????? xoxoxo


That would be fantastic or just bring out tablets that are substitutes for meals. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Jinx & Pam, apparently this condition, is more common among women frommid 50's and up, but that wasn't in my instruction book; in fact nothing much was in my instruction book! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I also have to answer calls as the call may be from a doctor or hospital. When I answer an unknown numbers I say who is calling instead of hello. I use to say yes instead of hello then I found out saying yes could prove costly. I figure the callers must be making monies off of their calls or they would stop doing it.


If, when I answer the phone, it is a spammer, or any other nuisance caller, I will only say " Speak", in a very neutral voice, and that seams to put them off their spiel; and they get flustered, and I hang up! Just don't let them get passed you! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope all goes OK today. xx


Me, too, Josephine. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> for you and your family today.


And from me, too, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and dig out my car.
> Everyone have a great day.


Drive safely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's dry here at the moment, but more rain is on the way. Not much planned for the day, so will be going with Flo. I hope you all have a great one today. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello,girls, am I glad to be home and in bed. The weather isn't too nice at all. I had flowers,for Albert to take to the crem, but it was sleeting hear so I left them at sues and let her have them because there was no way I was going to stand in that desolate place in the sleet, wind and cold. I came on homewards but had to call into Asda for a grocery top up. The weathers supposed to be so bad this weekend, that if it is I won't be going far, if at all

I've had a lovely lamb hotpot by courtesy of tesco. Tonight I have a smoked ham sandwich , a jam tart and a baby bio cheese, well they call it something like that.thats only what I'm admitting to. You don't need to know about the rest of the healthy food????????????

We've had a few photos from June and she seems to be having a good time, I can't get over how colourful the places look.

Today was sad for Josephine and mr. P. Because it was her bil's funeral. I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't come on here tonight . Sending you both hugs Josephine. Nice and gentle ones. 

Well, that's my lot. OBTW I think we are making progress with my driving licence. I received a letter with my birth certificate and info I sent for my ID to prove it was me. They say they've sent it on now and they are just checking that I'm medically fit to drive so it could be another 2weeks. Just remember I love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Does a deer count? Apparently we've got them around here. xx[/quote
> I've had one of those a few years back. Also pheasants on my garden and ducks! Nothing much comes now, just birds.
> But I've never had an elk, or a horse and definitely no sheep????...I've posted a ram sheep????And a chicken cos I bought 2 little Easter eggs for Karen's grandchildren and I'll get another one for baby Alex


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jinx & Pam, apparently this condition, is more common among women frommid 50's and up, but that wasn't in my instruction book; in fact nothing much was in my instruction book! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


Were we supposed to come with an instruction book, mine must have got lost at birth. xx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a deer count? Apparently we've got them around here. xx[/quote
> I've had one of those a few years back. Also pheasants on my garden and ducks! Nothing much comes now, just birds.
> But I've never had an elk, or a horse and definitely no sheep????...I've posted a ram sheep????And a chicken cos I bought 2 little Easter eggs for Karen's grandchildren and I'll get another one for baby Alex
> 
> 
> 
> No not had elks, had sheep, horses and cows, a few deer, foxes and pheasants but no, no elks. xx :sm23:
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, definitely the lull before the storm as the wind has completely gone. Don't need much in the way of shopping today so will send DH out for what we need. Nice easy dinner today (Cornish pasties) so looks as though it will be a lazy day, always up for one of those. Have a good day, the weekend starts soon. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> That would be fantastic or just bring out tablets that are substitutes for meals. xx


I think I could possibly eat a more varied diet, if our food consisted of food compressed into nutritious pills, instead of the actual food, because there would be no discernable differences in the textures! ???????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Were we supposed to come with an instruction book, mine must have got lost at birth. xx :sm16: :sm23:


I just got the covers, all the pages were gone! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:51 am EST and -29'C (-20'F). Windy and cold. But just for today.
All trains in eastern Canada have been stopped because of the blockades of the train tracks by the protesters. Companies are saying that they are going to have to lay people off. Oil, which is mostly moved to refinery by rail because of another protest, will not be going to the refinery so gas shortages are expected. Everyone is asking where is our prime minister?
Bella-kitty just went back to bed. She was annoyed with me because I am not continuing to play with her this morning.
Yesterday was a lovely crafty day. I had Craft Lunch and Knit Night. I worked on the brioche poncho and have almost finished the additional repeat that I wanted to put in. That's 2 more repeats of the "rosebud" pattern than originally called for and I've barely used 1/2 of the first set of skeins. Only the regulars were in last night. The owner now has a sign up saying everyone is welcome to sit and knit and crochet in their circle as long as the store is open. This weekend is the Knitting Retreat that I am missing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think I could possibly eat a more varied diet, if our food consisted of food compressed into nutritious pills, instead of the actual food, because there would be no discernable differences in the textures! ???????????? xoxoxo.


How are you with the meal replacer drinks and bars?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, definitely the lull before the storm as the wind has completely gone. Don't need much in the way of shopping today so will send DH out for what we need. Nice easy dinner today (Cornish pasties) so looks as though it will be a lazy day, always up for one of those. Have a good day, the weekend starts soon. xx


Is another big storm like Ciara expected?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No not had elks, had sheep, horses and cows, a few deer, foxes and pheasants but no, no elks. xx :sm23:


No elk here, but I did see them near our old house. Also a moose. They run funny. Also cows and ponies at the old house. It's always unexpected to wake up to a cow mowing in your bedroom window.
We've had foxes, and grouse. (The pheasants live on the east coast)


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello,girls, am I glad to be home and in bed. The weather isn't too nice at all. I had flowers,for Albert to take to the crem, but it was sleeting hear so I left them at sues and let her have them because there was no way I was going to stand in that desolate place in the sleet, wind and cold. I came on homewards but had to call into Asda for a grocery top up. The weathers supposed to be so bad this weekend, that if it is I won't be going far, if at all
> 
> I've had a lovely lamb hotpot by courtesy of tesco. Tonight I have a smoked ham sandwich , a jam tart and a baby bio cheese, well they call it something like that.thats only what I'm admitting to. You don't need to know about the rest of the healthy food????????????
> 
> We've had a few photos from June and she seems to be having a good time, I can't get over how colourful the places look.
> 
> Today was sad for Josephine and mr. P. Because it was her bil's funeral. I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't come on here tonight . Sending you both hugs Josephine. Nice and gentle ones.
> 
> Well, that's my lot. OBTW I think we are making progress with my driving licence. I received a letter with my birth certificate and info I sent for my ID to prove it was me. They say they've sent it on now and they are just checking that I'm medically fit to drive so it could be another 2weeks. Just remember I love yawl. Xxxx


Stay inside in that nasty weather, if you don't have to go outside. Everyone will understand, and probably be sitting beside the fire themselves.
I'm hoping your driving license shows up without a hitch.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's dry here at the moment, but more rain is on the way. Not much planned for the day, so will be going with Flo. I hope you all have a great one today. xxxooo


I hope it's a normal rain and not a flooding rain.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Drive safely! xxxooo


I always do. Just have to watch out for the crazies.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> If, when I answer the phone, it is a spammer, or any other nuisance caller, I will only say " Speak", in a very neutral voice, and that seams to put them off their spiel; and they get flustered, and I hang up! Just don't let them get passed you! xoxoxo


I have to try that.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> That would be fantastic or just bring out tablets that are substitutes for meals. xx


It would be lovely not to have to clean up after a meal.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Is another big storm like Ciara expected?


Not quite as strong winds, 50-60 mph here but might be more rain and as everywhere is saturated there could be flooding. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have a bluetooth keyboard, and I have used it with our old TV, but I haven't used it lately, as I am not sure if our new tv has blue tooth, or not. It was a very cheap tv, but I should check it out! I don't get much of a chance to watch what I want, so I haven't bothered checking this tv out properly. Think I might get myself a new small TV, for the spare room; then when DH is watching his blokey programmes, I can watch something that interests me! xoxoxo


I have a semi-smart TV. It can't handle a keyboard or mouse, but I can project the screen from my laptop onto it. So I can find the TV show or youtube video on my laptop and see it on the big screen.
We also have a little TV in the kitchen. Unfortunately, it isn't smart either. It would be handy to have a tablet on the wall in the kitchen to display recipes that I find on the internet. I'd have to have a good cover over it so it doesn't get full of flour or juices. Or display the weather while I'm getting ready in the morning, which is what the little TV does.
I also have the "chicken" TV app from my TV provider so I can watch most of my TV shows anywhere on any device. I will be watching a TV show at lunch time on my iPad, that I missed last night because I needed to get to bed, using the "chicken" app. (It has a chicken as it's icon)


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> No elk here, but I did see them near our old house. Also a moose. They run funny. Also cows and ponies at the old house. It's always unexpected to wake up to a cow mowing in your bedroom window.
> We've had foxes, and grouse. (The pheasants live on the east coast)


One cow is bad enough but when we lived in the Lake District we woke up to a herd of them trampling around our garden. Not a happy sight. Our side lawn was on a slope so when I opened the curtains there were these cows eye-balling me. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I find it a bit sad, when animals that have been in, and around, an area don't come anymore! We have actually had the opposite happen here, especially with the birds, I have heard at least 3 new bird song in my area, but we have lost one bird, and that is the Kookaburra. I am reasonably sure, that there was one, or two, family groups In this area, until my youngest DD was about 5, but there have been quite a few new houses built, and their nesting area must have been destroyed, a just too noisy for them to stay here, whic is a real shame! ????????


We used to have a lot of Goldfinches when the lilacs were little. Our backyard seemed like an extension of the grassland behind our house. Now that grassland is full of light industrial buildings and our lilacs and the other trees at the back of our yard have made it seem more like a forest and most of the Goldfinches have moved on. We still get a few at the birdfeeders but they need open areas to fly and our yard is no longer open. We do have the little forest birds now and we have had Cardinals have their babies in our trees.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm hearing a lot of frost quakes outside. The water that soaked into the ground has expanded into ice with the very cold temperatures and is now cracking and causing booms. Some of the booms are loud enough to be felt and register on earthquake detectors. The ice on the side of the house just cracked and banged too. I'll be wearing BOTH coat liners today.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm hearing a lot of frost quakes outside. The water that soaked into the ground has expanded into ice with the very cold temperatures and is now cracking and causing booms. Some of the booms are loud enough to be felt and register on earthquake detectors. The ice on the side of the house just cracked and banged too. I'll be wearing BOTH coat liners today.


I expect you are used to it but that sounds really strange. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Mav, does Canada have a Public Holiday, for VaValentine's Day, and have an extra long weekend? ???? xoxoxo


No. The public holiday is on Monday - Family Day. Most people in Toronto do not work on Friday and a lot of people where I work have taken this Friday off to make a 4 day weekend. If I had been able to afford the Knitting Retreat this year, I would have taken this Friday off as well. Instead I will be working and knitting at home this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum decided to save a RAT yesterday. It was caught in one of the bird feeders so she took feeder and all over to the river park and released it there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I expect you are used to it but that sounds really strange. xx


We didn't have them when I was a kid. It got cold in winter and stayed cold until spring. We have so much temperature variation now that the ground freezes, thaws and refreezes all winter now. When the ground thaws it soaks up the water from the melting snow and when it freezes again that expands. When it gets REALLY cold, that ice in the ground cracks and bangs.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get ready to go out.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Lucky you getting to stay home from shopping. Are you able to see and enjoy the sunshine more today than last week? I certainly hope so.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, definitely the lull before the storm as the wind has completely gone. Don't need much in the way of shopping today so will send DH out for what we need. Nice easy dinner today (Cornish pasties) so looks as though it will be a lazy day, always up for one of those. Have a good day, the weekend starts soon. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are also bitterly cold today. Coldest temperatures of this winter.
The train situation sounds awful. A lot of trickle down effects caused by the protesting. It must be nice to have two knitting groups on the same day.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:51 am EST and -29'C (-20'F). Windy and cold. But just for today.
> All trains in eastern Canada have been stopped because of the blockades of the train tracks by the protesters. Companies are saying that they are going to have to lay people off. Oil, which is mostly moved to refinery by rail because of another protest, will not be going to the refinery so gas shortages are expected. Everyone is asking where is our prime minister?
> Bella-kitty just went back to bed. She was annoyed with me because I am not continuing to play with her this morning.
> Yesterday was a lovely crafty day. I had Craft Lunch and Knit Night. I worked on the brioche poncho and have almost finished the additional repeat that I wanted to put in. That's 2 more repeats of the "rosebud" pattern than originally called for and I've barely used 1/2 of the first set of skeins. Only the regulars were in last night. The owner now has a sign up saying everyone is welcome to sit and knit and crochet in their circle as long as the store is open. This weekend is the Knitting Retreat that I am missing.


----------



## jinx

Sorry you are not getting to attend the knitting retreat this year. Hoping next year it works out for you to attend.



nitz8catz said:


> No. The public holiday is on Monday - Family Day. Most people in Toronto do not work on Friday and a lot of people where I work have taken this Friday off to make a 4 day weekend. If I had been able to afford the Knitting Retreat this year, I would have taken this Friday off as well. Instead I will be working and knitting at home this weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We're dry here at the moment. I don't have much planned for today, so it will be another day of going with Flo. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Lucky you getting to stay home from shopping. Are you able to see and enjoy the sunshine more today than last week? I certainly hope so.


Morning, how are we today? All the gas in my eye has now dissipated, only have to get the all clear now and get my glasses changed and hopefully I should be able to see straight then, unless there has been any underlying damage done. Have to wait another month for my next appointment. xx


----------



## grandma susan

thank goodness it's Friday. Stephen has come home laden with cold, the boys already had it and sue is finished with a week off to come. I've just been sudokuing ,not very well today I may add. 

We have an awful lot of wind and storm Denis coming. I don't know who needs to have a job dreaming up names for these storms. Seems to me they should be doing something more useful. I was watching a pigeon on my garden wall sitting in all that raging wind. It never moved....his feathers were blowing but he sat as still as can be. How is it that a wind can blow a tree down but a pigeon can just sit tight on a wall. It's clever eh? The same with flowers, how come they don't blow off their stems? Seems to me I should be doing something if this sort of things going through my mind.


I've got a banana for supper tonight. And that, ladies, or girls! Is all I have for today. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, how are we today? All the gas in my eye has now dissipated, only have to get the all clear now and get my glasses changed and hopefully I should be able to see straight then, unless there has been any underlying damage done. Have to wait another month for my next appointment. xx


That is good news about your eyes. Fingers crossed for the all clear next month. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> How are you with the meal replacer drinks and bars?


They are ok for a while, but it gets boring. The food that I do eat, I enjoy, and I feel comfortable, when I have actually eaten solid food. food only really becomes a problem when people get smart, and think they are being clever, and insist on using their usual ingredients, and try to tell me that I won't even know what is in the food that is prepared by them; but most places are quite accommodating with food now. They didn't use to be though, and if anyone gets too smart, I just say that I am allergic to the things I can't eat. It makes things much easier. People understand that much easier, than trying to explain how the textures affect me; but the number of people affected with textures, have increased since I was a chiId, so it is much easier now!


----------



## jinx

I hope you enjoy your day with Flo. My Flo and her two little ones just left. We had a grand time. Lilly went right for her yarn, beads, and buttons. Jason got out his match box cars and rug map and was having a grand noisy time. Then GGpa put a large button on a string and spun it tighter and tighter and faster and faster. Lilly and GGpa had a grand time with that. Then Flo and I taught Lilly 
how to do cat's cradle. Ha, I had to remind Flo how to do some of it. 


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're dry here at the moment. I don't have much planned for today, so it will be another day of going with Flo. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Good news about your eye. It will be wonderful to have proper glasses to put a completely clear look on the world.
We are doing well. I was glad to see Flo. She scrubbed bathroom floors and toilets. Then took the garbage out and is taking my returns back to Walmart and Kohl's. I hate hate hate doing returns. Try to be so careful ordering things, but sometimes what one sees online is pictured exactly right.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, how are we today? All the gas in my eye has now dissipated, only have to get the all clear now and get my glasses changed and hopefully I should be able to see straight then, unless there has been any underlying damage done. Have to wait another month for my next appointment. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> If, when I answer the phone, it is a spammer, or any other nuisance caller, I will only say " Speak", in a very neutral voice, and that seams to put them off their spiel; and they get flustered, and I hang up! Just don't let them get passed you! xoxoxo


I have that problem and now I just answer and say nothing. The line just goes dead. If it's someone I need to talk to they start to speak and I do too. Lawyer called yesterday and I said nothing until she asked for me by name and I said 'would you tell me who you are/' she did and I explained why I didn't speak right away. Should be a way to make nuisance calls illegal. I told one of them 'you are way too talented to have such an annoying job.'


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Polly if you didn't order the3rd pattern, and you haven't been billed for it, you could pass it on to another person, who might like to have it?
> The Hawk might be a good sign for you!???? xoxoxo


It looks like I was billed for it and I checked when ordering to be sure I only put 1 in the number box. It is probably more costly to return it and I was thinking as you. I'd like it if they would let me order something else. 
I spent my knitting time today taking back rows where I'd done a mistake but due to [knit front and backs] and [miL miR] I couldn't find what happened. I think my friend called long distance and I put it down and picked it up wrong. I'm back to where there is no error but it's fine yarn and many markers. I picked a doozy. it's a pretty pink swing coat and I want to give it to the baby.
Son scheduled a test which requires anesthesia at the hospital mid march and since he is heavy and they have difficulty finding veins for intravenous I'm fretting already. Also he took a Friday and if he has bleeding there's no one in the doctors office for the next 2 days. We'd have to go to emergency room on a Saturday or Sunday which is a busy time and pure hell. 
Wishing you and all a happy Valentine's Day


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I find it a bit sad, when animals that have been in, and around, an area don't come anymore! We have actually had the opposite happen here, especially with the birds, I have heard at least 3 new bird song in my area, but we have lost one bird, and that is the Kookaburra. I am reasonably sure, that there was one, or two, family groups In this area, until my youngest DD was about 5, but there have been quite a few new houses built, and their nesting area must have been destroyed, a just too noisy for them to stay here, whic is a real shame! ????????


We had a. Deer that came to,the fence and stood looking at my dog who was looking bask. Now they are putting the17 houses the deer isnt around I think my dog liked his /her company.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I have never thought of doing that. Thanks.


Hope it helps you. I also photo my patterns when working on one so I have it with me at the store or when in a doctor's waiting room easier to carry than the actual pattern and I can make the print larger. Somehow print gets smaller lately????


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> You are not alone. It seems the members from the UK are sleeping in this a.m. What are your plans today Polly?


I'm catching up from last toward earlier so just got here. 3 friends and I went to dinner at a restaurant in a hotel. Not impressed with the food. only 1 of us liked it. Had to get another valentine on the way home since I misplaced the one for son. I'm always putting things in a safe place which I can't find later. I got him some lottery tickets and a cook book about insta pot recipes for anti inflammatory foods.i got it at sams club. He gave me a cute card and some candy. Purple (thanking her) helped me find you all. Somehow the posts just didn't appear after my last one. Happy Valentine's Day to you and all. LUV U ALL❤????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mum decided to save a RAT yesterday. It was caught in one of the bird feeders so she took feeder and all over to the river park and released it there.


RATS need help too, sometimes! They are part of the world, and are ok, if they don't invade our houses, and stay in their own areas; that is the regular European Rat; and not our Native Rats, We have a number of Native Rats, and they are all different, most of them are quite cute! ???????? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're dry here at the moment. I don't have much planned for today, so it will be another day of going with Flo. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Good evening from South Australia, I have had an up and down couple of days, Yesterday was really good, because I finally got my miniature Spinning wheel working for me, but I was working with a fast Charge Portable Battery, and didn't have an adapter plug, so that I could use the power here, also I have different your guides, on the flyer, and they are a little loose, and move, so do not lay the spun yarn on the spool properly; but it spun properly, for the first time for me! So that means that I must be getting much calmer, again; and have also invested in an adaptor plug! ????????

Today, I have had a totally relaxing day, and I have read some of a book, that I have borrowed from DD5, it is not from any of the Genres, that I generally read, but it isn't too bad; the only thing that does make it difficult to read, is that the typing in the book, is very light, almost as if there was not enough ink on the Printer that was used! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, how are we today? All the gas in my eye has now dissipated, only have to get the all clear now and get my glasses changed and hopefully I should be able to see straight then, unless there has been any underlying damage done. Have to wait another month for my next appointment. xx


I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, that there was no underlying damage to your eye, and your vision will be much better, at your review! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> thank goodness it's Friday. Stephen has come home laden with cold, the boys already had it and sue is finished with a week off to come. I've just been sudokuing ,not very well today I may add.
> 
> We have an awful lot of wind and storm Denis coming. I don't know who needs to have a job dreaming up names for these storms. Seems to me they should be doing something more useful. I was watching a pigeon on my garden wall sitting in all that raging wind. It never moved....his feathers were blowing but he sat as still as can be. How is it that a wind can blow a tree down but a pigeon can just sit tight on a wall. It's clever eh? The same with flowers, how come they don't blow off their stems? Seems to me I should be doing something if this sort of things going through my mind.
> 
> I've got a banana for supper tonight. And that, ladies, or girls! Is all I have for today. Love yawl. Xxxx


Susan, my supper was 2 dark Chocolate Tim Tams, and a spiced Chai Latte!????????????
There are no emojis that are what I want, so these ones will have to do! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It looks like I was billed for it and I checked when ordering to be sure I only put 1 in the number box. It is probably more costly to return it and I was thinking as you. I'd like it if they would let me order something else.
> I spent my knitting time today taking back rows where I'd done a mistake but due to [knit front and backs] and [miL miR] I couldn't find what happened. I think my friend called long distance and I put it down and picked it up wrong. I'm back to where there is no error but it's fine yarn and many markers. I picked a doozy. it's a pretty pink swing coat and I want to give it to the baby.
> Son scheduled a test which requires anesthesia at the hospital mid march and since he is heavy and they have difficulty finding veins for intravenous I'm fretting already. Also he took a Friday and if he has bleeding there's no one in the doctors office for the next 2 days. We'd have to go to emergency room on a Saturday or Sunday which is a busy time and pure hell.
> Wishing you and all a happy Valentine's Day


I hope you had a good Valentines Day also! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy damp Norfolk. Apart from a breeze no sign of storm Dennis yet but there's time yet though apparently the west side of the country is supposed to be hit worst. Been rearranging furniture in the lounge this last couple of days, hopefully I will like how I've got it now. Home done fish and chips today and then knitting. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> We had a. Deer that came to,the fence and stood looking at my dog who was looking bask. Now they are putting the17 houses the deer isnt around I think my dog liked his /her company.


I also think dogs sometimes like the company of other animals! we havea new back yord neighbour, and they have a dog who sounds like he has had his vocal cords cut, in an attempt to stop him barking! The poor boy still barks, but now he sounds like a sick bullfrog, and I think the other dogs in the area, don't understand him properly! I think he is totally bored, and lonely, because his people seem to be rarely home, so when he hears Mint in our backyard playing, he wants to join in, but he can't get over the fence; he does seem to be jumping higher, each day, so he might just get over the fence one day! I wish his people would play with him, a bit more! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Hope it helps you. I also photo my patterns when working on one so I have it with me at the store or when in a doctor's waiting room easier to carry than the actual pattern and I can make the print larger. Somehow print gets smaller lately????


I have found that also Polly; and I will swear that it is nothing to do with my sight!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I'm catching up from last toward earlier so just got here. 3 friends and I went to dinner at a restaurant in a hotel. Not impressed with the food. only 1 of us liked it. Had to get another valentine on the way home since I misplaced the one for son. I'm always putting things in a safe place which I can't find later. I got him some lottery tickets and a cook book about insta pot recipes for anti inflammatory foods.i got it at sams club. He gave me a cute card and some candy. Purple (thanking her) helped me find you all. Somehow the posts just didn't appear after my last one. Happy Valentine's Day to you and all. LUV U ALL❤????????


If you find the misplaced Valentine Card, for your son before next Valentine Day, you will be able to give it to him then, but if you do find it, decide where you can keep Occasion Cards, in a Specific Place, like a drawer in a kitchen Cabinet, and perhaps label that drawer, or put a reminder in your mobile phone in a specific app, so that you will be able to remember where you have put things. I am setting up a system, like that, because I am always misplacing things also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy damp Norfolk. Apart from a breeze no sign of storm Dennis yet but there's time yet though apparently the west side of the country is supposed to be hit worst. Been rearranging furniture in the lounge this last couple of days, hopefully I will like how I've got it now. Home done fish and chips today and then knitting. Have a great weekend. xx


Hopefully Storm Dennis will just be a little wimper of a wind, after blowing out, while crossing the Atlantic, or is it coming from the West? ????????????⛈????☔ Hopefully none of it will eventuate! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am going to shut this down, for now, and knit some more of Miss11's jacket, I get sick of knitting it now, and I want to finish it!???????? I have told my GirIs, who are mums, that I have reached the point, where the children are getting too big, for me to keep making the jumpers for them, so I will make those when I feel like making them, but I am happy to make mitts, scarves and hats, if they want them for Winter, perhaps even Ponchos! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Hopefully Storm Dennis will just be a little wimper of a wind, after blowing out, while crossing the Atlantic, or is it coming from the West? ????????????⛈????☔ Hopefully none of it will eventuate! xoxoxo


Yes it's coming from the west which is the North Atlantic, these last couple of storms are gifts from our friends across the pond. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Polly, I think Judi has a good idea for you. Take a second and put information on your phone. It seems you spend a lot of time looking for things you have recently purchased. Just looking at your phone will save you a lot of stress and bother. Not to say that I do not put things in a safe place and then not being able to find them when I need them. I am still looking for the rent monies from our renter that I put in a safe place in June 2017.



Xiang said:


> If you find the misplaced Valentine Card, for your son before next Valentine Day, you will be able to give it to him then, but if you do find it, decide where you can keep Occasion Cards, in a Specific Place, like a drawer in a kitchen Cabinet, and perhaps label that drawer, or put a reminder in your mobile phone in a specific app, so that you will be able to remember where you have put things. I am setting up a system, like that, because I am always misplacing things also! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Do you bake or deep fry your chips? I put our store bought chips in the air fryer. From the pictures I have seen your chips are more like our steak fries. 
Hoping the storm is not terrible for you or anyone else. The weather is indeed changing each year. Global warming?



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy damp Norfolk. Apart from a breeze no sign of storm Dennis yet but there's time yet though apparently the west side of the country is supposed to be hit worst. Been rearranging furniture in the lounge this last couple of days, hopefully I will like how I've got it now. Home done fish and chips today and then knitting. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Do you bake or deep fry your chips? I put our store bought chips in the air fryer. From the pictures I have seen your chips are more like our steak fries.
> Hoping the storm is not terrible for you or anyone else. The weather is indeed changing each year. Global warming?


Morning. Actually they're not real chips, what I do is boil some baby potatoes then sauté them. This is where our language differs, it seems your chips are what we call crisps, your fries are quite thin, we call them French fries so it sounds like your steak fries would be nearest to what we call chips. Now I've completely confused myself, hope it's clearer to you. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. We are bracing ourselves for storm Dennis.

Thank you for all your kind thoughts over the past weeks. The funeral on Thursday was a wonderful celebration of my brother in laws life. Lots of lovely words and heavy rock music. A sad time but lovely to have all the family together. The cousins are already planning a big get together in the summer.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh so you are making fried potatoes. If you did not boil them first you would be making raw fries.
????????
I recently discovered sweet potatoes that are made like our french fries. Love the taste of them.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Actually they're not real chips, what I do is boil some baby potatoes then sauté them. This is where our language differs, it seems your chips are what we call crisps, your fries are quite thin, we call them French fries so it sounds like your steak fries would be nearest to what we call chips. Now I've completely confused myself, hope it's clearer to you. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning. The funeral sounds like it was a great celebration of his life with sadness as he will be missed. 
It was nice you had a break between the storms to give you time to prepare for the second one. I am ordering groceries today to avoid the mad rush we experience if we wait until the day before a storm. A storm is predicted on Monday.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. We are bracing ourselves for storm Dennis.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind thoughts over the past weeks. The funeral on Thursday was a wonderful celebration of my brother in laws life. Lots of lovely words and heavy rock music. A sad time but lovely to have all the family together. The cousins are already planning a big get together in the summer.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh so you are making fried potatoes. If you did not boil them first you would be making raw fries.
> ????????
> I recently discovered sweet potatoes that are made like our french fries. Love the taste of them.


Is there no end to the potatoes versatility and names. I don't like sweet potatoes, potatoes shouldn't be sweet. xx :sm17:


----------



## jinx

What is the difference between a yam and a sweet potato? Hashbrown potatoes and tater tot potatoes are also tasty.????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Is there no end to the potatoes versatility and names. I don't like sweet potatoes, potatoes shouldn't be sweet. xx :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> What is the difference between a yam and a sweet potato? Hashbrown potatoes and tater tot potatoes are also tasty.????????


Apparently a lot of yams sold in the shops are really sweet potatoes. Very few yams are really sold. They are rougher and scalier in appearance. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. We are bracing ourselves for storm Dennis.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind thoughts over the past weeks. The funeral on Thursday was a wonderful celebration of my brother in laws life. Lots of lovely words and heavy rock music. A sad time but lovely to have all the family together. The cousins are already planning a big get together in the summer.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


That sounds like a wonderful celebration of life for your BIL. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's dry here at the moment but I think it's supposed to rain during the day. Another day of not much planned, so Flo is hanging with me today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Happy early evening girls, it's a terrible day, rain and wind. So much for storm Denis. I haven't gone to Stephens, because, a...the weathers to bad to travel in. 2... He's laid up in bed with seemingly the flu. Can't stand eyes and limbs, so I said to shout me if they need any help and I'll go but otherwise...I won't. 

The DVLA saga...... Yesterday as I told yawl the DVLA wrote and returned my ID and said that I'd receive my liscense in 2 weeks. Today.....had another letter asking for permission to let them check up with my doctor that I am medically fit to drive. This is cos I had a stroke 7 yrs ago. And this will take another 6weeks. Do you know? I wish I just lied on the form and never said a word. ???? So once again I've no liscense. It asked me the last time I was at the doctors. Well it must be well over 3/4/5yrs. I never go there. Well it's in the hands of the DVLA fairies now there's nothing I could do. It's costing me a bit in photos and stamps. Haha. 

For you girls who haven't heard from June, she is about ready for home and comes home on Tuesday. I'm sure, (honestly sure) she has a bit to tell us. I know she cracked a funny on watts app this morning and I'm still chuckling over it. She's made my day.

I'll catch up now and then I'm going to watch to and watch some judge judy's. I've been watching "foyles war" I've only got 2 more to watch then I've seen them all. Don't know if you know foyle. But he is so like my dad was. The eyes, the nose and the mouth, all except hair. But even the clothes. Right girls, I'll love and leave yawl. Have a great night.


Ps... My plum tree has buds on it.....can't work this weather out.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Susan, my supper was 2 dark Chocolate Tim Tams, and a spiced Chai Latte!????????????
> There are no emojis that are what I want, so these ones will have to do! xoxoxo


They'll do. Don't fret. It's nice to get an emoji and better still if it has anything to do with what we are messaging about????????????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. We are bracing ourselves for storm Dennis.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind thoughts over the past weeks. The funeral on Thursday was a wonderful celebration of my brother in laws life. Lots of lovely words and heavy rock music. A sad time but lovely to have all the family together. The cousins are already planning a big get together in the summer.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


 Nice to have you easing back to us, it's been a very hard few weeks for you and mr p. We all understood. Not only that but you've been busy with commitments too. Love you both. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had sunshine all day today but boy has it been cold. Intrigued of what the donation is. xx


He was a Canon. She gave me a stole (the black ones they wear that are body length) with two RBL badges on, so he was an RBL Padre at some time. INterestingly there is a brooch on it as well, which I think is an RAF padre brooch. I spent two hours with her talking and taking tea. A delightful lady.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> We sent out for a couple of pizzas tonight, because sue was tired to bake, and I wouldn't bake and it wasn't worth the hassle. I'm not a pizza lover. I couldn't look at it, I had a couple of bites and it was horrible. They enjoyed them though. Well I had had a cheese and ham toastie at Costa, I didn't tell them about that ????????


One of the few things that Morgana will eat are the ham and cheese toasties from Costa.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> thank goodness it's Friday. Stephen has come home laden with cold, the boys already had it and sue is finished with a week off to come. I've just been sudokuing ,not very well today I may add.
> 
> We have an awful lot of wind and storm Denis coming. I don't know who needs to have a job dreaming up names for these storms. Seems to me they should be doing something more useful. I was watching a pigeon on my garden wall sitting in all that raging wind. It never moved....his feathers were blowing but he sat as still as can be. How is it that a wind can blow a tree down but a pigeon can just sit tight on a wall. It's clever eh? The same with flowers, how come they don't blow off their stems? Seems to me I should be doing something if this sort of things going through my mind.
> 
> I've got a banana for supper tonight. And that, ladies, or girls! Is all I have for today. Love yawl. Xxxx


Susan, you are like me in that when you relax your mind it goes off in all sorts of weird directions.


----------



## SaxonLady

the wind is getting up now so I guess Dennis is on his way. I hope he isn't as windy as Ciara was. DH reckons there's another one brewing for next weekend. The kids are on half term holiday this week. Typical!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> He was a Canon. She gave me a stole (the black ones they wear that are body length) with two RBL badges on, so he was an RBL Padre at some time. INterestingly there is a brooch on it as well, which I think is an RAF padre brooch. I spent two hours with her talking and taking tea. A delightful lady.


Sounds interesting, will you be able to find a use for it? xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Polly, I think Judi has a good idea for you. Take a second and put information on your phone. It seems you spend a lot of time looking for things you have recently purchased. Just looking at your phone will save you a lot of stress and bother. Not to say that I do not put things in a safe place and then not being able to find them when I need them. I am still looking for the rent monies from our renter that I put in a safe place in June 2017.


Jinx, you made me laugh with your example of the rent money from June in 2017; I hope you find it soon! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Is there no end to the potatoes versatility and names. I don't like sweet potatoes, potatoes shouldn't be sweet. xx :sm17:


I don't find them sweet, at all! I think they are badly named, & should have the name changed to something more suited to what it actually is! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> What is the difference between a yam and a sweet potato? Hashbrown potatoes and tater tot potatoes are also tasty.Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂ¤Â


Jinx, here are descriptions of the Yam, and the Sweet Potato.
Now I am going to try and copy & post photos of each of those vegies!
Yam vs. sweet potato
Featured snippet from the web
The skin of a yam (left) looks kind of like tree bark, while a sweet potato (right) is more reddish-brown. Real yams are entirely different root vegetables that are more like yucca in texture and flavor. They have bumpy, tough brown skin (that looks almost tree trunk-like) with starchy, not sweet flesh.Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's coming from the west which is the North Atlantic, these last couple of storms are gifts from our friends across the pond. xx :sm23: :sm16:


hahaha ......... I got the Ocean correct, totally by accident. I was working out which ocean the sheer he would come over, and have USA on the other coast of the ocean. So I figured that the Pacific Ocean is on our East Coast, so I took a guess that the Atlantic might be on your West Coast! Then when I read your post, I realised that I had been totally confused, about where the storm was actually going to come from! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Interesting how a yam looks like a long potato and a sweet POTATO does not look as much like a potato.



Xiang said:


> Jinx, here are descriptions of the Yam, and the Sweet Potato.
> Now I am going to try and copy & post photos of each of those vegies!
> Yam vs. sweet potato
> Featured snippet from the web
> The skin of a yam (left) looks kind of like tree bark, while a sweet potato (right) is more reddish-brown. Real yams are entirely different root vegetables that are more like yucca in texture and flavor. They have bumpy, tough brown skin (that looks almost tree trunk-like) with starchy, not sweet flesh.Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning anyone from a cloudy, calmer Norfolk. Actually I think we got away quite lightly with storm Dennis. Not a lot of rain and a some strong gusts of wind but nothing too drastic. It did manage to smash out small front gate but it has never fastened properly since we've move in, perhaps DH will do something about it now. Snooker on this afternoon so will be settling down with my knitting to watch that. Have a lovely Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a clam and wet Surrey. One hell of a storm again last night. It felt like someone had a fire hose aimed right at our bedroom window and very strong winds. Can't see to much tree damage around the house, not heard the news yet today, but it was fierce.

Nothing much planned for today.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a clam and wet Surrey. One hell of a storm again last night. It felt like someone had a fire hose aimed right at our bedroom window and very strong winds. Can't see to much tree damage around the house, not heard the news yet today, but it was fierce.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Think we escaped very lightly here, the field behind us has a few ponds that weren't there yesterday but not raining now. Looks as though we moved out of Wales just in time. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you were spared the worst of the storm. Hope snooker is enjoyable. I will have to google to remind myself what snooker is.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from a cloudy, calmer Norfolk. Actually I think we got away quite lightly with storm Dennis. Not a lot of rain and a some strong gusts of wind but nothing too drastic. It did manage to smash out small front gate but it has never fastened properly since we've move in, perhaps DH will do something about it now. Snooker on this afternoon so will be settling down with my knitting to watch that. Have a lovely Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you survive that nasty storm. Hard to sleep with a fire hose spraying on your window. Glad today is calm.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a clam and wet Surrey. One hell of a storm again last night. It felt like someone had a fire hose aimed right at our bedroom window and very strong winds. Can't see to much tree damage around the house, not heard the news yet today, but it was fierce.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. It is starting to get light outdoors, but the moon is still very visible in the sky.
I slept until 5 a.m. this morning. It was wonderful to sleep that long. I so wish I could figure out what I do that allows me to sleep a reasonable number of hours. Maybe eating a bunch of junk food is the answer as yesterday I was guilty of doing that.
Hoping everyone has a Sunny Sunday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you were spared the worst of the storm. Hope snooker is enjoyable. I will have to google to remind myself what snooker is.


Morning, glad to see you on a bit later today, did you sleep better last night? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is starting to get light outdoors, but the moon is still very visible in the sky.
> I slept until 5 a.m. this morning. It was wonderful to sleep that long. I so wish I could figure out what I do that allows me to sleep a reasonable number of hours. Maybe eating a bunch of junk food is the answer as yesterday I was guilty of doing that.
> Hoping everyone has a Sunny Sunday.


Ah you just answered my question. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Think we escaped very lightly here, the field behind us has a few ponds that weren't there yesterday but not raining now. Looks as though we moved out of Wales just in time. xx


Think you did. I think they have some severe weather warnings in Wales. Still pouring here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Think you did. I think they have some severe weather warnings in Wales. Still pouring here.


Just the odd shower here. I should imagine the valley bottom leading up to The Barn will be pretty flooded by now. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It was a bit breezy here yesterday with off and on rain. I think we're supposed to have more rain today and then drying out for several days. I'm off to Crochet Club at the LYS this afternoon. That will be my excitement for the day. I hope you all have a good one. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, it's a lot calmer weather wise today. I feel so sad for the people who have lost everything in these floods. 

Stephen seems to be on the mend and only sounds full of cold on the phone. It's Karen's birthday today she is 60. I wrapped her prezzie up and wrote her card out and went in with them. She's not able to open lots of things so I had to open it up and open the card. She was so happy. Anyway they are going out for a meal tonight, all the family. Then Margaret came up for a cup of tea. I don't know what's up with her these days, she seems as if she's not taking things in when I say it and she'll ask me the question she just asked me half an hour before. She's driving me insane. I've told her she's worrying me. It's like water off a ducks back. At least she's happy. Moaning that she doesn't see enough of the baby. She sees her twice a week. ,???? I think she's doing well. I've emojid a chicken dos that's just a baby.

I've filled in my 8page form for DVLA again and this is the third form I've filled in. If it comes back then I'm phoning up and asking for help. I don't know what more they want of me. They've not asked for my bosom size yet..maybe that's coming next.

Margaret and me intend to go to s and b tomorrow, well that's the plan. That's as much news as I've got I just love yawl. Xx I'm going to catch up


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry your weather is not that great. For a change we are having beautiful sunshine without wind or rain. I will join you at the crochet club. Save a seat for me?



Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It was a bit breezy here yesterday with off and on rain. I think we're supposed to have more rain today and then drying out for several days. I'm off to Crochet Club at the LYS this afternoon. That will be my excitement for the day. I hope you all have a good one. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry your weather is not that great. For a change we are having beautiful sunshine without wind or rain. I will join you at the crochet club. Save a seat for me?


It's pretty typical weather here for this time of the year. Looking forward to several days of sunshine over the coming week. Yes, I'll put your name on it. See you around 1 (my time).:sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not a cloud in the sky. Which is a bit different to the week end with so much rain and wind. Many parts of the UK have had serious flooding.

Up early today as we had to take Bentley to the vets as he is having a couple of teeth extracted and then the family arrived as they are off to the dentist.

KnitWIts here this morning, we are going to start working on some charity knits to use up our stash of yarn.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not a cloud in the sky. Which is a bit different to the week end with so much rain and wind. Many parts of the UK have had serious flooding.
> 
> Up early today as we had to take Bentley to the vets as he is having a couple of teeth extracted and then the family arrived as they are off to the dentist.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning, we are going to start working on some charity knits to use up our stash of yarn.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Obviously a tooth day today, poor old Bentley he will need lots of cuddles this evening. Lovely here as well but a very cold wind. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but the wind is very cold. Nothing much planned for today but my cousin and his wife are coming over on Thursday so better start thinking about moving the dust bunnies around. Start the week as you mean to go on.xx :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is our day to get a storm. Hoping we do not get a lot of snow.
I plan to finish Lilly's slouch beanie today. By the time I get it finished winter will be over. 
I will have to take Mr. Wonderful to the doctor today. Things were going so well for several days while he was taking antibiotics. Hoping doctor has plan D up his sleeve. Why are people always sickest over the weekend? We have doctors available 24/7 but I always feel it is best to see you own doctor who knows you and your symptoms. 
Wishing everyone a nice Monday.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Open the door and let the wind blow those dust bunnies out to play with their relatives in the outdoors. 
I hope you like your cousin and will enjoy his company.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but the wind is very cold. Nothing much planned for today but my cousin and his wife are coming over on Thursday so better start thinking about moving the dust bunnies around. Start the week as you mean to go on.xx :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Morning. No clouds probably means it is very cold. 
Hoping all have a good experience with the treatment of their teeth.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not a cloud in the sky. Which is a bit different to the week end with so much rain and wind. Many parts of the UK have had serious flooding.
> 
> Up early today as we had to take Bentley to the vets as he is having a couple of teeth extracted and then the family arrived as they are off to the dentist.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning, we are going to start working on some charity knits to use up our stash of yarn.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is our day to get a storm. Hoping we do not get a lot of snow.
> I plan to finish Lilly's slouch beanie today. By the time I get it finished winter will be over.
> I will have to take Mr. Wonderful to the doctor today. Things were going so well for several days while he was taking antibiotics. Hoping doctor has plan D up his sleeve. Why are people always sickest over the weekend? We have doctors available 24/7 but I always feel it is best to see you own doctor who knows you and your symptoms.
> Wishing everyone a nice Monday.


Morning. Sorry to hear about Mr. Wonderful he seemed to be doing quite well for a while. I know what you mean about them being ill at weekend. Mine got sepsis on a Saturday and it was Easter Bank Holiday which added to the problem. Got him safely into hospital but I stayed over a couple of nights and absolutely everywhere was closed on the Easter Sunday, I ended up eating hospital food in desparation. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Open the door and let the wind blow those dust bunnies out to play with their relatives in the outdoors.
> I hope you like your cousin and will enjoy his company.


Tried that, they just hid out of the wind. Yes my cousins OK, he only lives half an hour away but haven't got round to seeing him since we moved so will have lots to catch up with. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is our day to get a storm. Hoping we do not get a lot of snow.
> I plan to finish Lilly's slouch beanie today. By the time I get it finished winter will be over.
> I will have to take Mr. Wonderful to the doctor today. Things were going so well for several days while he was taking antibiotics. Hoping doctor has plan D up his sleeve. Why are people always sickest over the weekend? We have doctors available 24/7 but I always feel it is best to see you own doctor who knows you and your symptoms.
> Wishing everyone a nice Monday.


I hope all goes well at the doctor's visit for Mr. Wonderful. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's chilly (34F) here this morning. Have laundry to do and a couple of errands. Then on to knitting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not a cloud in the sky. Which is a bit different to the week end with so much rain and wind. Many parts of the UK have had serious flooding.
> 
> Up early today as we had to take Bentley to the vets as he is having a couple of teeth extracted and then the family arrived as they are off to the dentist.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning, we are going to start working on some charity knits to use up our stash of yarn.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Hopefully Bentley does okay with the teeth extraction. Enjoy your KnitWIts time. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Tried that, they just hid out of the wind. Yes my cousins OK, he only lives half an hour away but haven't got round to seeing him since we moved so will have lots to catch up with. xx


Or the wind will just blow more in. :sm09: Good you enjoy your cousin and will have a chance to catch up with him. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's chilly (34F) here this morning. Have laundry to do and a couple of errands. Then on to knitting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam, any news yet of when you might be going home? Hope it's soon. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, any news yet of when you might be going home? Hope it's soon. xx


Hi Jacky - unfortunately, no. I'm guessing at least another month or so -- end of March? Not soon enough for me, but I'm trying to keep a good attitude (not always very easy) and keep myself busy when I can. Thanks for asking! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been windy and cold today but nothing to complain about. I've just come in from s and b and had a cuppa with Margaret. Marilyn had come today. She's the girl who's daughter has just had a bad time with the delivery of her baby. Well, it had traumatised Marilyn and was in lots of tears. It did her good to talk with us but we had every little bit of info about it. I was beginning to feel I was there with her. I took a baby coat for her so I've got rid of three coats now. She's had such a rough time. ???? It was really nice though because Marilyn has been saving her sudokus for me so I had 2 weeks to do. 

Don't know if Stephens gone to work, I would expect him to because he's as silly as his dad was for things like that. I always think that the firms can do without them and you only spread germs. ???? Just saying. Is it tonight that June starts to come home? That's gone over so quickly. I don't think I have anymore to write about so I'll love and leave you. Love yawl xxxx

I've sent my form to the post now so let's see if it comes back again.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Jacky - unfortunately, no. I'm guessing at least another month or so -- end of March? Not soon enough for me, but I'm trying to keep a good attitude (not always very easy) and keep myself busy when I can. Thanks for asking! xxxooo


Just feeling for you, I know how frustrating it can be when you only have to wait for a couple of months for completion date. Fingers crossed for the end of March. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been windy and cold today but nothing to complain about. I've just come in from s and b and had a cuppa with Margaret. Marilyn had come today. She's the girl who's daughter has just had a bad time with the delivery of her baby. Well, it had traumatised Marilyn and was in lots of tears. It did her good to talk with us but we had every little bit of info about it. I was beginning to feel I was there with her. I took a baby coat for her so I've got rid of three coats now. She's had such a rough time. ???? It was really nice though because Marilyn has been saving her sudokus for me so I had 2 weeks to do.
> 
> Don't know if Stephens gone to work, I would expect him to because he's as silly as his dad was for things like that. I always think that the firms can do without them and you only spread germs. ???? Just saying. Is it tonight that June starts to come home? That's gone over so quickly. I don't think I have anymore to write about so I'll love and leave you. Love yawl xxxx
> 
> I've sent my form to the post now so let's see if it comes back again.


June's in a hotel waiting for an early flight in the morning so should be back on British soil by tomorrow afternoon. xx


----------



## jinx

I will be glad to have her home. I have been missing her at our morning get togethers.


Barn-dweller said:


> June's in a hotel waiting for an early flight in the morning so should be back on British soil by tomorrow afternoon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a photo from last week's WI meeting


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo from last week's WI meeting


It is awesome!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny-ish, breezy Norfolk. Thought I would be late this morning but no-one on yet. Done today's and tomorrow's dinner and now having a quick sit down before I start (sorry about the language) some housework. Back later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Snow, clear but cold, snow again. This morning it is wet heavy snow that sucks your car into the slush. And the plows were slow to start this morning because of the statutory holiday yesterday.
We were going to visit my sister but she went riding her horse instead. This was the Knitting Retreat weekend so the LYS was empty when I went there. It was the lady keeping the store and a couple from Toronto who were staying at one of the bed and breakfast places, and me. A couple of people came in to pick up balls of yarn, but that was it.
I got a couple more inches done on my brioche poncho. At 480 stitches per row, every row is taking time now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo from last week's WI meeting


This is a lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> June's in a hotel waiting for an early flight in the morning so should be back on British soil by tomorrow afternoon. xx


So she should be home now.?


----------



## nitz8catz

The rail protests continue. Propane and other things are starting to run out. The Prime Minister is finally back in the country to deal with this.
The teachers are still protesting. Doug Ford's government has finally been recalled from their mid-winter recess to deal with this. And now the parents of autistic children are also protesting because Doug Ford's government has cut funding for autistic children.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been windy and cold today but nothing to complain about. I've just come in from s and b and had a cuppa with Margaret. Marilyn had come today. She's the girl who's daughter has just had a bad time with the delivery of her baby. Well, it had traumatised Marilyn and was in lots of tears. It did her good to talk with us but we had every little bit of info about it. I was beginning to feel I was there with her. I took a baby coat for her so I've got rid of three coats now. She's had such a rough time. ???? It was really nice though because Marilyn has been saving her sudokus for me so I had 2 weeks to do.
> 
> Don't know if Stephens gone to work, I would expect him to because he's as silly as his dad was for things like that. I always think that the firms can do without them and you only spread germs. ???? Just saying. Is it tonight that June starts to come home? That's gone over so quickly. I don't think I have anymore to write about so I'll love and leave you. Love yawl xxxx
> 
> I've sent my form to the post now so let's see if it comes back again.


Unless he has an employer like mine that can't figure out how to schedule around missing people and insists that anyone who can walk can come into work. Stupidity extreme, because I can do all my work from home. We've already proved that.
I hope Stephen is feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Jacky - unfortunately, no. I'm guessing at least another month or so -- end of March? Not soon enough for me, but I'm trying to keep a good attitude (not always very easy) and keep myself busy when I can. Thanks for asking! xxxooo


Keep visiting friends and family while you are there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's chilly (34F) here this morning. Have laundry to do and a couple of errands. Then on to knitting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Stay dry and hopefully a little warmer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Tried that, they just hid out of the wind. Yes my cousins OK, he only lives half an hour away but haven't got round to seeing him since we moved so will have lots to catch up with. xx


I hope you have/had a good visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Sorry to hear about Mr. Wonderful he seemed to be doing quite well for a while. I know what you mean about them being ill at weekend. Mine got sepsis on a Saturday and it was Easter Bank Holiday which added to the problem. Got him safely into hospital but I stayed over a couple of nights and absolutely everywhere was closed on the Easter Sunday, I ended up eating hospital food in desparation. xx


That is desperate. All hospital food tastes like nutritious cardboard.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is our day to get a storm. Hoping we do not get a lot of snow.
> I plan to finish Lilly's slouch beanie today. By the time I get it finished winter will be over.
> I will have to take Mr. Wonderful to the doctor today. Things were going so well for several days while he was taking antibiotics. Hoping doctor has plan D up his sleeve. Why are people always sickest over the weekend? We have doctors available 24/7 but I always feel it is best to see you own doctor who knows you and your symptoms.
> Wishing everyone a nice Monday.


I hope Lilly's slouch goes faster than that. I do have a couple of hats that I won't finish until spring. They'll go in the hat box until next winter.
I hope Mr. Wonderful feels better after seeing the doctor.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not a cloud in the sky. Which is a bit different to the week end with so much rain and wind. Many parts of the UK have had serious flooding.
> 
> Up early today as we had to take Bentley to the vets as he is having a couple of teeth extracted and then the family arrived as they are off to the dentist.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning, we are going to start working on some charity knits to use up our stash of yarn.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday from me.
I always bought vanilla ice cream to melt for my kitties who had surgery. None of them every turned their nose up at the melted ice cream and it was good to get their blood sugar up after surgery.
Ice cream shouldn't hurt the rest of the family either.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, it's a lot calmer weather wise today. I feel so sad for the people who have lost everything in these floods.
> 
> Stephen seems to be on the mend and only sounds full of cold on the phone. It's Karen's birthday today she is 60. I wrapped her prezzie up and wrote her card out and went in with them. She's not able to open lots of things so I had to open it up and open the card. She was so happy. Anyway they are going out for a meal tonight, all the family. Then Margaret came up for a cup of tea. I don't know what's up with her these days, she seems as if she's not taking things in when I say it and she'll ask me the question she just asked me half an hour before. She's driving me insane. I've told her she's worrying me. It's like water off a ducks back. At least she's happy. Moaning that she doesn't see enough of the baby. She sees her twice a week. ,???? I think she's doing well. I've emojid a chicken dos that's just a baby.
> 
> I've filled in my 8page form for DVLA again and this is the third form I've filled in. If it comes back then I'm phoning up and asking for help. I don't know what more they want of me. They've not asked for my bosom size yet..maybe that's coming next.
> 
> Margaret and me intend to go to s and b tomorrow, well that's the plan. That's as much news as I've got I just love yawl. Xx I'm going to catch up


I hope you get your license soon. What more do they want?
Are you going to have to submit a doctor's permission?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just the odd shower here. I should imagine the valley bottom leading up to The Barn will be pretty flooded by now. xx


We've seen some flooding in Wales on the TV here. I'm glad that you aren't there anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

There are snowy slippery areas all over the highway and tons of accidents so I'm going to sign off early.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> So she should be home now.?


She should be home in about 7 hrs. She flies to Munich and then to London from there. I think she is going to London City Airport and avoiding Heathrow. Keep warm and safe with all your snow. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> So she should be home now.?


Not yet, I think she gets back to the UK late afternoon, our time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have/had a good visit.


Have, they're coming Thursday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That is desperate. All hospital food tastes like nutritious cardboard.


I sometime wonder about the nutritious part of it as well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday from me.
> I always bought vanilla ice cream to melt for my kitties who had surgery. None of them every turned their nose up at the melted ice cream and it was good to get their blood sugar up after surgery.
> Ice cream shouldn't hurt the rest of the family either.


We picked him up in the afternoon. He soon perked up and ate one and a half packets of food.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and about. Didn't realize how anxious I was about Bentley going to the vets. Anyway he's fine now and his mouth looks good. He had 3 teeth out and he is obviously looking much better. He must have had quite a bit of pain from them before. I take him bck to the vets tomorrow just for a check up.

KnitWIts was fun with some of the girls learning to crochet granny squares and we are going to use up some of stash to make blankets for our local hospice.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Stay dry and hopefully a little warmer.


Thank you. It's a dry but chilly (30F) here this morning. Will be off to Fiber Social later this morning. Then a bit of grocery shopping before heading back here. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> There are snowy slippery areas all over the highway and tons of accidents so I'm going to sign off early.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels today, Mav. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> We picked him up in the afternoon. He soon perked up and ate one and a half packets of food.


Good for him. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry I was late this a.m., but I was sleeping. Enjoy your housework, if you can.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny-ish, breezy Norfolk. Thought I would be late this morning but no-one on yet. Done today's and tomorrow's dinner and now having a quick sit down before I start (sorry about the language) some housework. Back later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I find it so interesting the issues you write about do not make it to our news channels. It seems that anything political that happens here is on every every news channel around the world. Hoping there is a solution to the problems and that it occurs very soon.
I am also working on finishing a poncho. I sort of lost interest in it. I do not have quite that many stitches as I am using bulky yarn. I encourage myself to do one row a day. It should be finished by spring.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Snow, clear but cold, snow again. This morning it is wet heavy snow that sucks your car into the slush. And the plows were slow to start this morning because of the statutory holiday yesterday.
> We were going to visit my sister but she went riding her horse instead. This was the Knitting Retreat weekend so the LYS was empty when I went there. It was the lady keeping the store and a couple from Toronto who were staying at one of the bed and breakfast places, and me. A couple of people came in to pick up balls of yarn, but that was it.
> I got a couple more inches done on my brioche poncho. At 480 stitches per row, every row is taking time now.


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Glad Bentley is better than ever after the extractions. Soon he will be ready to catch and bring you some treasures from the great outdoors.????


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and about. Didn't realize how anxious I was about Bentley going to the vets. Anyway he's fine now and his mouth looks good. He had 3 teeth out and he is obviously looking much better. He must have had quite a bit of pain from them before. I take him bck to the vets tomorrow just for a check up.
> 
> KnitWIts was fun with some of the girls learning to crochet granny squares and we are going to use up some of stash to make blankets for our local hospice.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry I was late this a.m., but I was sleeping. Enjoy your housework, if you can.


Morning, well afternoon here, glad you were having a nice sleep and hope it wasn't the result of a disturbed night. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. We got about 6 inches of snow in the last 24 hours. I am watching my 78 year old neighbor try to blow snow with a very small electric snow blower. Harold feels so bad he cannot run over there with the tractor and do it for her. He did it for her last year. Our neighbor rents the other half of the duplex to her daughter, her partner, and two teen-age sons. The adults get up and leave for work. The teenagers sit inside and run out as the bus comes. Her daughter helps when she is home, but the partner and teenagers do not. Makes me angry. I was so happy when she arranged to rent to family. I thought they would help out with the yard work. Seems only her daughter knows how to work a snow shovel or a lawn mower.


----------



## jinx

I am trying something new to help with my lack of sleep. The cbd oil was helpful, but caused other problems. I hope my new program works and I can continue getting 6 or 7 hours of sleep each night. We will see what happens. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, well afternoon here, glad you were having a nice sleep and hope it wasn't the result of a disturbed night. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I am trying something new to help with my lack of sleep. The cbd oil was helpful, but caused other problems. I hope my new program works and I can continue getting 6 or 7 hours of sleep each night. We will see what happens.


Hope it works! Can you share?

I tried the CBD oil...worked great for DH...he could have slept through an earthquake utterly was very groggy the next day. For me, nothing!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello yawl... I've been to the over 60's and won $4. The children of Satan were there. They laughed and ran and ran and laughed until I lost it and shoute that's enough!???? We packed up halfway through. There was only 6 of us and not enough money to play for to be honest. I was that fed up those kids I'd have paid to come homw????

Lynn's just rang to see if I can go out for our lunch on Friday, so apart from the time, we've arranged that so there's something to look forward too. I'm going out for a meal on Thursday night too, a carvery. I've got chocolate all over my duvet here, I hope I don't take bad through the night. 

Safe journey home June, and remember yawl I love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo from last week's WI meeting


It looks brilliant. Well done to you all. Especially the teacher


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> That is desperate. All hospital food tastes like nutritious cardboard.


You're being kind. It's not nutritious at all.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get your license soon. What more do they want?
> Are you going to have to submit a doctor's permission?


I've already done that????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds interesting, will you be able to find a use for it? xx


I won't. It's the long black stole that clerics wear over their white gowns. Our Padre wears one.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Think we escaped very lightly here, the field behind us has a few ponds that weren't there yesterday but not raining now. Looks as though we moved out of Wales just in time. xx


Dennis had a bad dose of wind, but otherwise he was very well behaved down here.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo from last week's WI meeting


They look very pleased with themselves even without seeing their faces! Well done ladies (even though you did most of the work)


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We got about 6 inches of snow in the last 24 hours. I am watching my 78 year old neighbor try to blow snow with a very small electric snow blower. Harold feels so bad he cannot run over there with the tractor and do it for her. He did it for her last year. Our neighbor rents the other half of the duplex to her daughter, her partner, and two teen-age sons. The adults get up and leave for work. The teenagers sit inside and run out as the bus comes. Her daughter helps when she is home, but the partner and teenagers do not. Makes me angry. I was so happy when she arranged to rent to family. I thought they would help out with the yard work. Seems only her daughter knows how to work a snow shovel or a lawn mower.


Sounds like a lot of kids these days. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am trying something new to help with my lack of sleep. The cbd oil was helpful, but caused other problems. I hope my new program works and I can continue getting 6 or 7 hours of sleep each night. We will see what happens.


Fingers crossed, better you sleep than come on here in our mornings. xx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the smile. For a second I forgot who/what Dennis was. ????????⛈


SaxonLady said:


> Dennis had a bad dose of wind, but otherwise he was very well behaved down here.


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! Got home about 6 pm and what a lovely surprise at the airport, Sam was there to meet me and escort me home in a taxi! Not a bad journey home, in spite of there not being much time between the flight from Ho Chi Min City and Zurich. Saw some good films on the plane.

Had a great holiday, will tell you more about it tomorrow, just thought I'd let you know the old girl is back!!

Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Got home about 6 pm and what a lovely surprise at the airport, Sam was there to meet me and escort me home in a taxi! Not a bad journey home, in spite of there not being much time between the flight from Ho Chi Min City and Zurich. Saw some good films on the plane.
> 
> Had a great holiday, will tell you more about it tomorrow, just thought I'd let you know the old girl is back!!
> 
> Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxx


Welcome home, missed you. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Got home about 6 pm and what a lovely surprise at the airport, Sam was there to meet me and escort me home in a taxi! Not a bad journey home, in spite of there not being much time between the flight from Ho Chi Min City and Zurich. Saw some good films on the plane.
> 
> Had a great holiday, will tell you more about it tomorrow, just thought I'd let you know the old girl is back!!
> 
> Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you made it back safe and sound. And what a great surprise at the airport. Well done Sam! Looking forward to hearing all about your trip. We missed you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Think it might be cold outside though judging by the number of bobble hats I've seen walking along our hedge. It's all I can see when people walk passed our house. Knit and natter this morning then dinner (at home today as we will go out for a meal tomorrow), get ready for our visitors and try a build some flat-pack furniture for our conservatory. I gave up yesterday, no instructions just a few diagrams. Think that might be my day organised. Plan B go back to bed and cancel today, oh well just a thought. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Off to tke Bentley for his post op check up and then we are going out to lunch with the family.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, it is almost bed time here, so I will probably do my catchup tomorrow sometime.
Have a good day, which I hope all of you have a great day! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -3'C (27'F). The sun came out yesterday and melted some of our snow, and it froze again overnight, so there are icy patches around.
The teachers strikes continue. The rail blockades continue. The politicians are yelling at each other when the cameras are on. So nothing has changed.
I have an extra Craft lunch today. So I will be carrying extra bags to work today.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Off to tke Bentley for his post op check up and then we are going out to lunch with the family.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
I hope Bentley passes his checkup with flying colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Think it might be cold outside though judging by the number of bobble hats I've seen walking along our hedge. It's all I can see when people walk passed our house. Knit and natter this morning then dinner (at home today as we will go out for a meal tomorrow), get ready for our visitors and try a build some flat-pack furniture for our conservatory. I gave up yesterday, no instructions just a few diagrams. Think that might be my day organised. Plan B go back to bed and cancel today, oh well just a thought. Have a good day. xx


That sounds like all the instructions here. That way they don't have to translate to the multitude languages that are spoken in this country. Persevere. You'll get that furniture together. 
Enjoy your Knit and natter.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Got home about 6 pm and what a lovely surprise at the airport, Sam was there to meet me and escort me home in a taxi! Not a bad journey home, in spite of there not being much time between the flight from Ho Chi Min City and Zurich. Saw some good films on the plane.
> 
> Had a great holiday, will tell you more about it tomorrow, just thought I'd let you know the old girl is back!!
> 
> Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxx


Welcome back. Well done Sam.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello yawl... I've been to the over 60's and won $4. The children of Satan were there. They laughed and ran and ran and laughed until I lost it and shoute that's enough!???? We packed up halfway through. There was only 6 of us and not enough money to play for to be honest. I was that fed up those kids I'd have paid to come homw????
> 
> Lynn's just rang to see if I can go out for our lunch on Friday, so apart from the time, we've arranged that so there's something to look forward too. I'm going out for a meal on Thursday night too, a carvery. I've got chocolate all over my duvet here, I hope I don't take bad through the night.
> 
> Safe journey home June, and remember yawl I love yawl.


I'm sorry that some people think that "Over 60's" means children at over 60 db of sound.
The over 60s meetings here have been changed from nighttime to Thursday mornings, so mum and Stuart are going to try them again.
I hope the chocolate came out of the duvet.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it works! Can you share?
> 
> I tried the CBD oil...worked great for DH...he could have slept through an earthquake utterly was very groggy the next day. For me, nothing!


The CBD oil worked great for my Bella-kitty, (She broke her hip when she was a kitten) but didn't work so well for the owner of my LYS's dog. It also worked great for her arthritis.
It's odd how it works in some situations and not in others.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am trying something new to help with my lack of sleep. The cbd oil was helpful, but caused other problems. I hope my new program works and I can continue getting 6 or 7 hours of sleep each night. We will see what happens.


You're doing well. I average about 3.5 hours, and my watch says my sleep is interrupted quite often. Someone was banging this morning at 2 am. I need to get some wireless earbuds and see if they will block out some of the external noise that wakes me.
I hope your new program works.


----------



## nitz8catz

What is with new parents? They are coming out with new diapers here that have sensors in them that send an alert to the parent's smart phone to let them know that their child's diaper needs to be changed!!!!!! WHAT!!! How about getting off your d*## phone and check your child yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We got about 6 inches of snow in the last 24 hours. I am watching my 78 year old neighbor try to blow snow with a very small electric snow blower. Harold feels so bad he cannot run over there with the tractor and do it for her. He did it for her last year. Our neighbor rents the other half of the duplex to her daughter, her partner, and two teen-age sons. The adults get up and leave for work. The teenagers sit inside and run out as the bus comes. Her daughter helps when she is home, but the partner and teenagers do not. Makes me angry. I was so happy when she arranged to rent to family. I thought they would help out with the yard work. Seems only her daughter knows how to work a snow shovel or a lawn mower.


Most of the recent snow that we got disappeared in the sunshine, even though it didnt' get over the freezing mark. We had the possibility of lake effect flurries today, but only if the wind blows the right way and not everywhere will get the flurries.
We have some little boys who come around this subdivision after a snowfall and will shovel the snow for change. Love those boys.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello it's me! Haven't done a stroke of work today, the kitchens a tip, but marg and me had a cuppa tea/coffee. It will take me all of 5 mins to do the kitchen so I guess I'm just lazy.
> 
> The weathers not supposed to be much good on Sunday so I'm not sure weather to go to boys or not. I shall have to see.
> 
> June I expect you will have seen the grands...how lovely for you, is it the first time you've met the baby? I wonder just what it's like out there. You've gone up in my estimation the way you've gone right out there on your own. Did you meet anyone on the plane to talk with as you travelled? Were you allowed to knit on the plane.
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment. All of you sisters who are having a trying, or sad time at the moment, I'm giving you my love.
> 
> Remember I love yawl


Hi Susan! I am doing catch up and not answering much until I get to the end - or I would never _get[/] to the end but I thought I would just answer this one quickly! I couldn't get on here the whole time I was away and did miss being able to give you all the news daily! I met Theo when he was a year old, difficult to say this but he was then and still is a very difficult child in my opinion, his M & D think he is just being a boy but I'm not so sure that's all it is. He is disturbingly noisy and quite spiteful. I'm not going to say any more as it feels incredibly disloyal but I know my friends here will understand. I didn't take any knitting with me, gave my thumb joints a rest. I watched many, many good films, including some very old black and white films but didn't make friends as they were mostly Asian and European passengers and not English speaking. xxxx_


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I find it so interesting the issues you write about do not make it to our news channels. It seems that anything political that happens here is on every every news channel around the world. Hoping there is a solution to the problems and that it occurs very soon.
> I am also working on finishing a poncho. I sort of lost interest in it. I do not have quite that many stitches as I am using bulky yarn. I encourage myself to do one row a day. It should be finished by spring.


Isn't that annoying when you finish a winter project in time for the winter weather. I usually pack them away, forget about them, and start something else when the cold weather comes around again.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan! I am doing catch up and not answering much until I get to the end - or I would never _get[/] to the end but I thought I would just answer this one quickly! I couldn't get on here the whole time I was away and did miss being able to give you all the news daily! I met Theo when he was a year old, difficult to say this but he was then and still is a very difficult child in my opinion, his M & D think he is just being a boy but I'm not so sure that's all it is. He is disturbingly noisy and quite spiteful. I'm not going to say any more as it feels incredibly disloyal but I know my friends here will understand. I didn't take any knitting with me, gave my thumb joints a rest. I watched many, many good films, including some very old black and white films but didn't make friends as they were mostly Asian and European passengers and not English speaking. xxxx_


_

Understand your concern and the feelings of not saying much. How old is Theo now?

I'm sorry you didn't get to meet a fellow traveler with same interests and ability to connect._


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hello, having a bit of me time before bed. Janet some days there aren't any moments to get online with caring for Mr J. I will try my best. Xox
> 
> Susan your water looks torrential and scary, hope it does not cause anyone any harm, those are incredible photos.
> Josephine sending hugs back your way sister. Xoxo
> Jacky I got my roast cooked, hot beef sandwiches tomorrow.. yum.
> I would love to be primping my garden for Spring but that is not in the picture right now.. the primroses are up but look a little shabby.
> 
> Zee on my lap at night, makes me think of Bentley.
> Love to all my other busy sisters. Xoxoxo


What pretty puss!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> The map


Wonderfull, what a labour of love!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I agree totally Susan, it will do you some good to have some time, with only your "boy"; even though you love all of the family, and love to see them! He might just come to visit, now and then, to do more jobs around your home, and to have that time to spend with you! ???????????? xoxoxo


That was exactly how I felt last week, nice to see the family but wonderful to see and spend time with my lovely son!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You keep an eye on that. Some of the smallest insects have the worst bites.


Tell me about it!!! These are my mozzy bite that are _stil_ very itchy!! Hope none of you are squeamish!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Still dont have the compression thing as i have to pay out of pocket and its 300 dollars and we got hit with a surprise bill to the state of Indiana so i will be saving up for it


Just get a roll of cotton wool and a crepe bandage and make your own!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Tell me about it!!! These are my mozzy bite that are _stil_ very itchy!! Hope none of you are squeamish!!xxxx


Shows how sweet and tender you are. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thank you Judith, I hope so, also! I didn't get to my Craft Group today, and I did miss it. I think there was another birthday celebration for a lady who is 99, I think! I know she is older than my parents would have been, but not sure by how much! We usually have a cream sponge, with strawberries, and it is very nice, made by a local baker shop!
> 
> I did go to bed, but Mint woke, and needed to go outside, which would have been ok, If there wasn't a new dog, in the house behind us. He is a lovely dog, & looks like a Blue Heeler cattle dog, at least he is small like those dogs. The blue heeler we had, was massive, compared to this boy. Someone had his bark removed, and now he can't have a decent chat with the other dogs in the neighbourhood. I think he is alone, most of the lime also, if I could catch his humans at home, I would ask if I could bring Mint around, so that they could have a play. If Mint isn't outside, when he comes to the fence, he will jump against the fence, and call to her, with his poor mangled bark. He is lonely, and bored, when his people aren't at home.
> I had better finish this post now, beforeI talk myseIf, into rescuing him! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


Poor voiceless little doggie!! :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -3'C (27'F). The sun came out yesterday and melted some of our snow, and it froze again overnight, so there are icy patches around.
> The teachers strikes continue. The rail blockades continue. The politicians are yelling at each other when the cameras are on. So nothing has changed.
> I have an extra Craft lunch today. So I will be carrying extra bags to work today.


Your project is coming along nicely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> I hope Bentley passes his checkup with flying colours.


Me, too, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan! I am doing catch up and not answering much until I get to the end - or I would never _get[/] to the end but I thought I would just answer this one quickly! I couldn't get on here the whole time I was away and did miss being able to give you all the news daily! I met Theo when he was a year old, difficult to say this but he was then and still is a very difficult child in my opinion, his M & D think he is just being a boy but I'm not so sure that's all it is. He is disturbingly noisy and quite spiteful. I'm not going to say any more as it feels incredibly disloyal but I know my friends here will understand. I didn't take any knitting with me, gave my thumb joints a rest. I watched many, many good films, including some very old black and white films but didn't make friends as they were mostly Asian and European passengers and not English speaking. xxxx_


_

I totally understand your concerns about Theo. It makes sense to not say much to his M&D. They probably would just resent your saying anything and not both exploring the issue at all. Glad you're back here with us! xxxooo_


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Tell me about it!!! These are my mozzy bite that are _stil_ very itchy!! Hope none of you are squeamish!!xxxx


Sorry you're still having trouble with them being very itchy. I hope they go away soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a chilly 30F here. I'll be off early to catch a bus to take me to see my parents and sister. Will be down there overnight and then back here by early afternoon tomorrow. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I just got the covers, all the pages were gone! ???????????? xoxoxo


Mine was all in Chinese!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> thank goodness it's Friday. Stephen has come home laden with cold, the boys already had it and sue is finished with a week off to come. I've just been sudokuing ,not very well today I may add.
> 
> We have an awful lot of wind and storm Denis coming. I don't know who needs to have a job dreaming up names for these storms. Seems to me they should be doing something more useful. I was watching a pigeon on my garden wall sitting in all that raging wind. It never moved....his feathers were blowing but he sat as still as can be. How is it that a wind can blow a tree down but a pigeon can just sit tight on a wall. It's clever eh? The same with flowers, how come they don't blow off their stems? Seems to me I should be doing something if this sort of things going through my mind.
> 
> I've got a banana for supper tonight. And that, ladies, or girls! Is all I have for today. Love yawl. Xxxx


Maybe someone Superglued that pigeon to the wall!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Ok, I finally caught up!! So glad you are all still here and so sorry for some of your troubles, teeth, eyes, balance, teeth again, weather, losing stuff, funerals, the DVLC etc., etc.!!!

I loved Vietnam, it is a very friendly place with lovely scenery and nice warm weather. The only down sides...well, I have already mentioned one.... wasn't too keen on some of the food, they buy from street vendors, of which I was very wary but have to say that I escaped without any tummy troubles. However, my son horrified me by giving me a worming tablet aas I left for the airport!!! :sm06: Another downside, and maybe some of you have experienced this before, they do not use toilet paper because the sewers are pretty primitive and cannot cope with it. Instead, one uses a fierce hose, attached to the cistern and then drip-dries oneself! I would never, ever have got used to that !!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: Don't want to bog you down with too much in one go but will be back with more later!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ok, I finally caught up!! So glad you are all still here and so sorry for some of your troubles, teeth, eyes, balance, teeth again, weather, losing stuff, funerals, the DVLC etc., etc.!!!
> 
> I loved Vietnam, it is a very friendly place with lovely scenery and nice warm weather. The only down sides...well, I have already mentioned one.... wasn't too keen on some of the food, they buy from street vendors, of which I was very wary but have to say that I escaped without any tummy troubles. However, my son horrified me by giving me a worming tablet aas I left for the airport!!! :sm06: Another downside, and maybe some of you have experienced this before, they do not use toilet paper because the sewers are pretty primitive and cannot cope with it. Instead, one uses a fierce hose, attached to the cistern and then drip-dries oneself! I would never, ever have got used to that !!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: Don't want to bog you down with too much in one go but will be back with more later!xxxx


Nice outlook but no wonder you got bitten so much with all that water around. Not so sure about the worming tablets. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Welcome home, missed you. xxxx


Sure did!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Maybe someone Superglued that pigeon to the wall!! xxxx


DH says it's aerodynamics. They face the wind and streamline their shape. Trees cannot do that but flowers face away and try to close up. The stem bends with the wind.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice outlook but no wonder you got bitten so much with all that water around. Not so sure about the worming tablets. xxxx


It does look like mosquito country!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a chilly 30F here. I'll be off early to catch a bus to take me to see my parents and sister. Will be down there overnight and then back here by early afternoon tomorrow. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a good and safe trip, I bet they're all glad you're still where you are!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice outlook but no wonder you got bitten so much with all that water around. Not so sure about the worming tablets. xxxx


No, that was a bit of a shock but better safe than sorry I suppose, although the worms may have helped me lose some weight!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> DH says it's aerodynamics. They face the wind and streamline their shape. Trees cannot do that but flowers face away and try to close up. The stem bends with the wind.


Thanks for the info!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello I'm nearly out of battery, Donna came...had a good talk. Showed her where the cobwebs were, the dirty Windows, the dirt on the skirting boards and said I wasn't prepared to put up with it anymore. She said another lady she does for had her with a feathered duster yesterday, she thought she was mad! She said she didn't do that at home, so I says. I might be untidy but I don't like dust and dirt. So we shall see if she comes next week. It started wrong because she asked to come at 10.30 instead of 11. I never answered her because I thought she might have an appointment at Drs, cos she's never away. She came spot on 10.30, she was trying to fit someone else in she said, so I said my time is 11am. And she's gradually coming earlier and earlier. So that was my time. I've been ruthless. I've had enough. She washed the front door today. She asked if I knew it was cracked. I told her it's been like that for 3yrs, so that's the first time she's done the door....the balls in her court. There's plenty who will have the job.

Margs been up for a cup this afternoon and another photo of little Alex, and she's smiling. She is the image of her dad . I was going to write an addition to that but I havent???? I'll leave you without what I could have said.

I'm going to catch up now, and I love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry that some people think that "Over 60's" means children at over 60 db of sound.
> The over 60s meetings here have been changed from nighttime to Thursday mornings, so mum and Stuart are going to try them again.
> I hope the chocolate came out of the duvet.


Got a nice clean bed tonight. Well done donna????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Got a nice clean bed tonight. Well done donna????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> You're doing well. I average about 3.5 hours, and my watch says my sleep is interrupted quite often. Someone was banging this morning at 2 am. I need to get some wireless earbuds and see if they will block out some of the external noise that wakes me.
> I hope your new program works.


Just get an air gun and shoot whoever S waking you????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Tell me about it!!! These are my mozzy bite that are _stil_ very itchy!! Hope none of you are squeamish!!xxxx


Do you think you should call in and see the practise nurse. They look a bit raw to me.????⛑


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> I totally understand your concerns about Theo. It makes sense to not say much to his M&D. They probably would just resent your saying anything and not both exploring the issue at all. Glad you're back here with us! xxxooo


Should have given his ankles a little kick. In accidental mode.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Do you think you should call in and see the practise nurse. They look a bit raw to me.????⛑


Well I was thinking I'd finally go and see the doc about my ankle and they wouldn't be able to miss the bites when I showed them my ankle!! I have bought some antihistamine pills which seem to be helping with the itching. I think they look so raw because I just couldn't stop myself scratching them. The lady in the pharmacy said that scratching them will just infect them and to put ice on them but I think we're a bit beyond that now!! They mostly itch in the night when my legs get warm and I'm blowed if I'll get up for ice at 2 am!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the info!! xxxx


I like to think my pigeons are brainy and clever.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Should have given his ankles a little kick. In accidental mode.


I gave him a scary scowl from time to time! He looked like he might have been thinking of punching me so I just told him to try it because I would put him across my knee and spank his bum so he backed off!!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well I was thinking I'd finally go and see the doc about my ankle and they wouldn't be able to miss the bites when I showed them my ankle!! I have bought some antihistamine pills which seem to be helping with the itching. I think they look so raw because I just couldn't stop myself scratching them. The lady in the pharmacy said that scratching them will just infect them and to put ice on them but I think we're a bit beyond that now!! They mostly itch in the night when my legs get warm and I'm blowed if I'll get up for ice at 2 am!!! xxxx


Honestly June I'd go to the Drs or nurse. My friend Dorothy ended up with malaria a few years ago and it wasn't nice. I'm not trying to frighten you, but you know it makes sense. I'll sleep better too.....


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I gave him a scary scowl from time to time! He looked like he might have been thinking of punching me so I just told him to try it because I would put him across my knee and spank his bum so he backed off!!


It's like those kids that came to over 60s yesterday. I just shouted so loud to shut up that they were gobsmacked. The mother just smiled and said they are terrible aren't they, and this is the truth........one is 7 and one is 3 so she gave them $3 each , each! Each! To go to the tuck shops and buy sweets. They never came back in the room until they spent all their money. The parents on benefits, and have apple phones,, oh I get cross, I'm a grumpy old sod these days. They had numerous pits of rubbish and rolls and crisps. Tell me where I go wrong?


----------



## grandma susan

I'm down to 17% so I have to go. Love yawl. X


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice outlook but no wonder you got bitten so much with all that water around. Not so sure about the worming tablets. xxxx


Ditto from me, June. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello I'm nearly out of battery, Donna came...had a good talk. Showed her where the cobwebs were, the dirty Windows, the dirt on the skirting boards and said I wasn't prepared to put up with it anymore. She said another lady she does for had her with a feathered duster yesterday, she thought she was mad! She said she didn't do that at home, so I says. I might be untidy but I don't like dust and dirt. So we shall see if she comes next week. It started wrong because she asked to come at 10.30 instead of 11. I never answered her because I thought she might have an appointment at Drs, cos she's never away. She came spot on 10.30, she was trying to fit someone else in she said, so I said my time is 11am. And she's gradually coming earlier and earlier. So that was my time. I've been ruthless. I've had enough. She washed the front door today. She asked if I knew it was cracked. I told her it's been like that for 3yrs, so that's the first time she's done the door....the balls in her court. There's plenty who will have the job.
> 
> Margs been up for a cup this afternoon and another photo of little Alex, and she's smiling. She is the image of her dad . I was going to write an addition to that but I havent???? I'll leave you without what I could have said.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, and I love yawl.


Hope you've sorted Donna out good and proper this time. xx


----------



## jinx

Afternoon from my little corner of the world. A perfectly lovely day outdoors if you are inside looking out. Sun has been shining brightly over the beauty layer of pure white snow. Hoping everyone had a good Wednesday and a better tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Afternoon from my little corner of the world. A perfectly lovely day outdoors if you are inside looking out. Sun has been shining brightly over the beauty layer of pure white snow. Hoping everyone had a good Wednesday and a better tomorrow.


Evening from this little corner of the world. Is your sleeping regime still working. We had a lovely morning but then it started raining this afternoon, not sure what it's doing out there now. I must admit I have missed having some snowy days but only because it was so pretty where we lived, not sure it would stay so pristine here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Susan, have a great day. xx????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Susan, have a great day. xx????????


And a very Happy Birthday tomorrow from me, too, dear Susan! I hope you have a wonderful day! ????????????


----------



## lifeline

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSAN 
Have a great day ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Norfolk. Visitors today so won't be on much before this evening. Have furnished our conservatory so now all ready for the good weather so we can sit out there. Out to the pub for dinner so a day off for me, then lots of chatter this afternoon. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SUSAN
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

WITH LOTS AND LOTS OF LOVE. HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Had a lovely early birthday lunch out with the family yesterday. Went to a different restaurant. Very nice meal and way too much food. Then went back to DDs for cake and coffee. They have bought me a lovely book on textile manipulation plus notebook and pens and black magic choccies.

Not going for fish and chips today!

Having a map tweeking day today, now going over it with a fine tooth comb to make sure everything is well stitched down.

Happy Thursday everyone.. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Lake effect flurries are possible when the wind blows the right way. I drove through a little one yesterday. It didnt' deposit a lot of snow on the road and I could see it in the distance so I was able to slow when it crossed the highway.
CN rail and VIA rail have laid off their workers who work on the trains to the east of Toronto. The trains west of Toronto are running again and the Government of Ontario train that runs in the Toronto area was not affected.
250 Canadians stuck on the coronavirus cruise ship will be coming home today to start a NEW quarantine in a hotel in Canada. 47 Canadians who tested positive will have to stay in Japan.
Craft Lunch yesterday was the biggest group ever with 3 people who had never crocheted before. Today is a 2nd Craft Lunch for this week and tonight is Knit Night.
And I finished my brioche hat for the advanced brioche class. It fits mum and DD but not my big head. I only used 72m of wool, so I'll just have to make another.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Had a lovely early birthday lunch out with the family yesterday. Went to a different restaurant. Very nice meal and way too much food. Then went back to DDs for cake and coffee. They have bought me a lovely book on textile manipulation plus notebook and pens and black magic choccies.
> 
> Not going for fish and chips today!
> 
> Having a map tweeking day today, now going over it with a fine tooth comb to make sure everything is well stitched down.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone.. xxx


Happy Thursday.
What a nice way to celebrate your birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SUSAN
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> 
> WITH LOTS AND LOTS OF LOVE. HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Me too.
Happy birthday Dear Susan.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Norfolk. Visitors today so won't be on much before this evening. Have furnished our conservatory so now all ready for the good weather so we can sit out there. Out to the pub for dinner so a day off for me, then lots of chatter this afternoon. Have a good day. xx


Have a lovely visit, and a meal out is good too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening from this little corner of the world. Is your sleeping regime still working. We had a lovely morning but then it started raining this afternoon, not sure what it's doing out there now. I must admit I have missed having some snowy days but only because it was so pretty where we lived, not sure it would stay so pristine here. xx


Snow looks pretty when it is falling softly out of the sky. Not so much when the snow is blowing sideways and you can't see anything beyond your porch or your windshield. It is also not so good when it stays around for months.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It's like those kids that came to over 60s yesterday. I just shouted so loud to shut up that they were gobsmacked. The mother just smiled and said they are terrible aren't they, and this is the truth........one is 7 and one is 3 so she gave them $3 each , each! Each! To go to the tuck shops and buy sweets. They never came back in the room until they spent all their money. The parents on benefits, and have apple phones,, oh I get cross, I'm a grumpy old sod these days. They had numerous pits of rubbish and rolls and crisps. Tell me where I go wrong?


And I'm sure all that sugar just made them so much more unruly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Snow looks pretty when it is falling softly out of the sky. Not so much when the snow is blowing sideways and you can't see anything beyond your porch or your windshield. It is also not so good when it stays around for months.


The voice of experience. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I like to think my pigeons are brainy and clever.


They're smart enough to figure out which way the wind is coming from. My mourning doves aren't that smart.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well I was thinking I'd finally go and see the doc about my ankle and they wouldn't be able to miss the bites when I showed them my ankle!! I have bought some antihistamine pills which seem to be helping with the itching. I think they look so raw because I just couldn't stop myself scratching them. The lady in the pharmacy said that scratching them will just infect them and to put ice on them but I think we're a bit beyond that now!! They mostly itch in the night when my legs get warm and I'm blowed if I'll get up for ice at 2 am!!! xxxx


When I have had poison ivy on my legs I have wrapped gauze around them at night. I scratch my legs in my sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Just get an air gun and shoot whoever S waking you????????


Would love to, but by the time I get up to look out the window, they are already gone and then I'm up and awake. I'm going to try the ear buds and see if I have any improvement.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello I'm nearly out of battery, Donna came...had a good talk. Showed her where the cobwebs were, the dirty Windows, the dirt on the skirting boards and said I wasn't prepared to put up with it anymore. She said another lady she does for had her with a feathered duster yesterday, she thought she was mad! She said she didn't do that at home, so I says. I might be untidy but I don't like dust and dirt. So we shall see if she comes next week. It started wrong because she asked to come at 10.30 instead of 11. I never answered her because I thought she might have an appointment at Drs, cos she's never away. She came spot on 10.30, she was trying to fit someone else in she said, so I said my time is 11am. And she's gradually coming earlier and earlier. So that was my time. I've been ruthless. I've had enough. She washed the front door today. She asked if I knew it was cracked. I told her it's been like that for 3yrs, so that's the first time she's done the door....the balls in her court. There's plenty who will have the job.
> 
> Margs been up for a cup this afternoon and another photo of little Alex, and she's smiling. She is the image of her dad . I was going to write an addition to that but I havent???? I'll leave you without what I could have said.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, and I love yawl.


Love you back.
I hope you see a change with Donna.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No, that was a bit of a shock but better safe than sorry I suppose, although the worms may have helped me lose some weight!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


You don't want to lose weight that way.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ok, I finally caught up!! So glad you are all still here and so sorry for some of your troubles, teeth, eyes, balance, teeth again, weather, losing stuff, funerals, the DVLC etc., etc.!!!
> 
> I loved Vietnam, it is a very friendly place with lovely scenery and nice warm weather. The only down sides...well, I have already mentioned one.... wasn't too keen on some of the food, they buy from street vendors, of which I was very wary but have to say that I escaped without any tummy troubles. However, my son horrified me by giving me a worming tablet aas I left for the airport!!! :sm06: Another downside, and maybe some of you have experienced this before, they do not use toilet paper because the sewers are pretty primitive and cannot cope with it. Instead, one uses a fierce hose, attached to the cistern and then drip-dries oneself! I would never, ever have got used to that !!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: Don't want to bog you down with too much in one go but will be back with more later!xxxx


Very nice view.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a chilly 30F here. I'll be off early to catch a bus to take me to see my parents and sister. Will be down there overnight and then back here by early afternoon tomorrow. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a great visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Tell me about it!!! These are my mozzy bite that are _stil_ very itchy!! Hope none of you are squeamish!!xxxx


Keep an eye on those bites.
Your mosquitos didn't fly very high.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. I left my crochet bag at work, so that is one less bag to take with me.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That is desperate. All hospital food tastes like nutritious cardboard.





grandma susan said:


> You're being kind. It's not nutritious at all.


Susan, I agree with you, about Hospital food; Mav, I believe you are being very kind (I have often heard People say that Canadian people are very polite, and kind! This time, your kindness has surpassed any other kindness, that I have ever heard about! ???????????? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SUSAN
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> 
> WITH LOTS AND LOTS OF LOVE. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


And from me too Susan, hope you get spoilt rotten today!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Lake effect flurries are possible when the wind blows the right way. I drove through a little one yesterday. It didnt' deposit a lot of snow on the road and I could see it in the distance so I was able to slow when it crossed the highway.
> CN rail and VIA rail have laid off their workers who work on the trains to the east of Toronto. The trains west of Toronto are running again and the Government of Ontario train that runs in the Toronto area was not affected.
> 250 Canadians stuck on the coronavirus cruise ship will be coming home today to start a NEW quarantine in a hotel in Canada. 47 Canadians who tested positive will have to stay in Japan.
> Craft Lunch yesterday was the biggest group ever with 3 people who had never crocheted before. Today is a 2nd Craft Lunch for this week and tonight is Knit Night.
> And I finished my brioche hat for the advanced brioche class. It fits mum and DD but not my big head. I only used 72m of wool, so I'll just have to make another.


Ooh, love that hat, it's beautiful!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The CBD oil worked great for m
> y ,-kitty, (She broke her hip when she was a kitten) but didn't work so well for the owner of my LYS's dog. It also worked great for her arthritis.
> It's odd how it works in some situations and not in others.


It is very odd how things work out like that. I also tried CBD, but I don't think it actually did anything for me, except to help me sleep a little better,but did nothing for my pain levels. Although it works really well for DD2, which is excellent for her, because she had begun using Ice, to relieve he pain enough, so that she could do some of her housework.???? I was so worried for her when she told me she was using that, and then when she told me that she had stopped using Ice, I was so happy; even though I knew the Ice not only stopped her physical pain, but also dampened her psychological pain; but I was so afraid that it would kill her. She now uses CBD, but not the Government one, but one that she can get, when ever she needs to renew her supply! There are still no doctors Prescribing it, in my State, and I'm not sure that it is prescribed in any State or Territory here, or not ............ even though it has been legal Medication in my State, since 2018! It almost feels like our Govt. is trying to force us into getting this substance from sources that are not known to safe, rather than making safe supplies available for those who are rapidly running out of legal medications, that work with many different conditions, and so far has not shown any significant side effects!

Ok, I have put my Soap Box away, and am now ready for non- political chat! ????????????????????????????

Have a wonderful day, every one, we are heading off on a 3, or 4 day visit to Sissy and her family, to attend her FIL's wedding on Saturday! I really don't know how I will cope with so many people, at one of my safe places, but I will do it for my girl, and her husband, whom I treat as if he is my son, because his mum died about 6 years ago, just before their twins were conceived (and just before Easter)! Joe is a gorgeous youngman, and treats my girl, like she is his queen; if he gets angry, it is always because he thinks he has upset her, in some way; and he is the same with me! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It is very odd how things work out like that. I also tried CBD, but I don't think it actually did anything for me, except to help me sleep a little better,but did nothing for my pain levels. Although it works really well for DD2, which is excellent for her, because she had begun using Ice, to relieve he pain enough, so that she could do some of her housework.???? I was so worried for her when she told me she was using that, and then when she told me that she had stopped using Ice, I was so happy; even though I knew the Ice not only stopped her physical pain, but also dampened her psychological pain; but I was so afraid that it would kill her. She now uses CBD, but not the Government one, but one that she can get, when ever she needs to renew her supply! There are still no doctors Prescribing it, in my State, and I'm not sure that it is prescribed in any State or Territory here, or not ............ even though it has been legal Medication in my State, since 2018! It almost feels like our Govt. is trying to force us into getting this substance from sources that are not known to safe, rather than making safe supplies available for those who are rapidly running out of legal medications, that work with many different conditions, and so far has not shown any significant side effects!
> 
> Ok, I have put my Soap Box away, and am now ready for non- political chat! ????????????????????????????
> 
> Have a wonderful day, every one, we are heading off on a 3, or 4 day visit to Sissy and her family, to attend her FIL's wedding on Saturday! I really don't know how I will cope with so many people, at one of my safe places, but I will do it for my girl, and her husband, whom I treat as if he is my son, because his mum died about 6 years ago, just before their twins were conceived (and just before Easter)! Joe is a gorgeous youngman, and treats my girl, like she is his queen; if he gets angry, it is always because he thinks he has upset her, in some way; and he is the same with me! xoxoxo


Have a safe and happy trip Judi!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I like to think my pigeons are brainy and clever.


they are!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> It's like those kids that came to over 60s yesterday. I just shouted so loud to shut up that they were gobsmacked. The mother just smiled and said they are terrible aren't they, and this is the truth........one is 7 and one is 3 so she gave them $3 each , each! Each! To go to the tuck shops and buy sweets. They never came back in the room until they spent all their money. The parents on benefits, and have apple phones,, oh I get cross, I'm a grumpy old sod these days. They had numerous pits of rubbish and rolls and crisps. Tell me where I go wrong?


It isn't you who's wrong!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Susan, have a great day. xx????????


Happy birthday Susan. Spoil yourself. LOve you lots xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Lake effect flurries are possible when the wind blows the right way. I drove through a little one yesterday. It didnt' deposit a lot of snow on the road and I could see it in the distance so I was able to slow when it crossed the highway.
> CN rail and VIA rail have laid off their workers who work on the trains to the east of Toronto. The trains west of Toronto are running again and the Government of Ontario train that runs in the Toronto area was not affected.
> 250 Canadians stuck on the coronavirus cruise ship will be coming home today to start a NEW quarantine in a hotel in Canada. 47 Canadians who tested positive will have to stay in Japan.
> Craft Lunch yesterday was the biggest group ever with 3 people who had never crocheted before. Today is a 2nd Craft Lunch for this week and tonight is Knit Night.
> And I finished my brioche hat for the advanced brioche class. It fits mum and DD but not my big head. I only used 72m of wool, so I'll just have to make another.


The hat looks wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> What is with new parents? They are coming out with new diapers here that have sensors in them that send an alert to the parent's smart phone to let them know that their child's diaper needs to be changed!!!!!! WHAT!!! How about getting off your d*## phone and check your child yourself.


Now that is ridiculous! My Theory is that some, not *ALL* new parents don't learn what the different cries, movements and little signals, that babies mean, and given by babies since steve began, means that they don't know when this baby is hungry, tired, has a wet or dirty nappy, and also often doesn't understand that their baby simply needs to be held, and cuddled! In short, they do not learn their own infant's language! They also do not understand why their babies, and toddlers, are upset and cry alot, and this is also because they don't understand the language, verbal and non- verbal, of the very young children; and this non-understanding will continue until the children are adults, and then continued with the next generation; unless the next Generation of parents , learn the Languages of their babies and toddlers!

Hang on, there are alreay nappies that have indicators, that change when bub has a wet nappy! Is the new design going to have an audible alarm instead of, or as well as, the little icons that change colour? The current nappies, that have the indicators for wet nappies, don't work, so *WHY*, would a different type of indicator work any better than the one available now? :sm16: ???? SMH


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Had a good visit yesterday although my mom is definitely fading. She slept most of the time I was there. So thankful I can get down here to see her and my stepdad. He was able to get out and run a few errands and visit a friend, so that was good for him. Have had a good visit with my sister, too. Heading back north in a few hours. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am trying something new to help with my lack of sleep. The cbd oil was helpful, but caused other problems. I hope my new program works and I can continue getting 6 or 7 hours of sleep each night. We will see what happens.





nitz8catz said:


> You're doing well. I average about 3.5 hours, and my watch says my sleep is interrupted quite often. Someone was banging this morning at 2 am. I need to get some wireless earbuds and see if they will block out some of the external noise that wakes me.
> I hope your new program works.


As do I Jinx! 
I was having between 5 & 10 hours of sleep, at night, for a short time a few months back, and Eddy wouldn't wake me, unless I had an appointment somewhere! Then a few weeks ago now, my sleep time, & length changed so much, that I don't know when I am going to be able to get back to night sleeping again. While I am not sleeping, or sleeping very little, it would be great to live in the Arctic region, where I think they are in the 3 or 6 months of daylight, then I wouldn't have to bother with switching any lights on, while I am awake!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Most of the recent snow that we got disappeared in the sunshine, even though it didnt' get over the freezing mark. We had the possibility of lake effect flurries today, but only if the wind blows the right way and not everywhere will get the flurries.
> We have some little boys who come around this subdivision after a snowfall and will shovel the snow for change. Love those boys.


They are good boys, and very enterprising!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We got about 6 inches of snow in the last 24 hours. I am watching my 78 year old neighbor try to blow snow with a very small electric snow blower. Harold feels so bad he cannot run over there with the tractor and do it for her. He did it for her last year. Our neighbor rents the other half of the duplex to her daughter, her partner, and two teen-age sons. The adults get up and leave for work. The teenagers sit inside and run out as the bus comes. Her daughter helps when she is home, but the partner and teenagers do not. Makes me angry. I was so happy when she arranged to rent to family. I thought they would help out with the yard work. Seems only her daughter knows how to work a snow shovel or a lawn mower.





Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a lot of kids these days. xx


Often it is the way the teens are raised, the Parents might not mean to do it, but a lot of younger parents don't begin teaching children how, & what, to do in, and around, the house and yard, then the children become accustomed to their parents continuing to do everything, and they never learn about helping others; but this doesn't happen to all young parents and teenagers! Some grow up to be very helpful, and very responsible young people! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy BirthdaySusan!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -3'C (27'F). The sun came out yesterday and melted some of our snow, and it froze again overnight, so there are icy patches around.
> The teachers strikes continue. The rail blockades continue. The politicians are yelling at each other when the cameras are on. So nothing has changed.
> I have an extra Craft lunch today. So I will be carrying extra bags to work today.


I love your hat, it looks extra thick, and cosy, so it should be nice and warm! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Got home about 6 pm and what a lovely surprise at the airport, Sam was there to meet me and escort me home in a taxi! Not a bad journey home, in spite of there not being much time between the flight from Ho Chi Min City and Zurich. Saw some good films on the plane.
> 
> Had a great holiday, will tell you more about it tomorrow, just thought I'd let you know the old girl is back!!
> 
> Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxx





nitz8catz said:


> Welcome back. Well done Sam.


What she said. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry that some people think that "Over 60's" means children at over 60 db of sound.
> The over 60s meetings here have been changed from nighttime to Thursday mornings, so mum and Stuart are going to try them again.
> I hope the chocolate came out of the duvet.


And I hope the chocolate helped you recover your good humour, even if it did try to decorate your duvet! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening from this little corner of the world. Is your sleeping regime still working. We had a lovely morning but then it started raining this afternoon, not sure what it's doing out there now. I must admit I have missed having some snowy days but only because it was so pretty where we lived, not sure it would stay so pristine here. xx


???????? Yes for now. I no longer have 2 or 3 hours to kill playing on the computer in the very early a.m. Long may it last.
eta I got the robot when I sent this. I was hoping that was gone forever from paradise.


----------



## jinx

Glad you got everything assembled. The diagrams remind me of knitting patterns. Some people hate charts and want the written words.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Norfolk. Visitors today so won't be on much before this evening. Have furnished our conservatory so now all ready for the good weather so we can sit out there. Out to the pub for dinner so a day off for me, then lots of chatter this afternoon. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

The hat is fantastic. Hope someone appreciates it and wears it. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Lake effect flurries are possible when the wind blows the right way. I drove through a little one yesterday. It didnt' deposit a lot of snow on the road and I could see it in the distance so I was able to slow when it crossed the highway.
> CN rail and VIA rail have laid off their workers who work on the trains to the east of Toronto. The trains west of Toronto are running again and the Government of Ontario train that runs in the Toronto area was not affected.
> 250 Canadians stuck on the coronavirus cruise ship will be coming home today to start a NEW quarantine in a hotel in Canada. 47 Canadians who tested positive will have to stay in Japan.
> Craft Lunch yesterday was the biggest group ever with 3 people who had never crocheted before. Today is a 2nd Craft Lunch for this week and tonight is Knit Night.
> And I finished my brioche hat for the advanced brioche class. It fits mum and DD but not my big head. I only used 72m of wool, so I'll just have to make another.


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday Susan. As you are younger than me just realize that things get better every year. So this year will be better than all that preceded it. Much Love.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That was exactly how I felt last week, nice to see the family but wonderful to see and spend time with my lovely son!! xxxx


Hi June, I am also a bit like that, with my 2 girls who have children. I never get any alone time with them, even tho it is lovely to see the dgks! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Tell me about it!!! These are my mozzy bite that are _stil_ very itchy!! Hope none of you are squeamish!!xxxx


Tea Tree oil seems to stop the pain, the itch and the bites seem to heal much quicker than if they are left alone! xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Mine was all in Chinese!!! xxxx


????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Tea Tree oil seems to stop the pain, the itch and the bites seem to heal much quicker than if they are left alone! xx


I have some of that, I'll try it, thanks Judi!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I gave him a scary scowl from time to time! He looked like he might have been thinking of punching me so I just told him to try it because I would put him across my knee and spank his bum so he backed off!!


that's the way, it's a shave that a lot of parents don't civili se their kids anymore, they end up being a pain in the proverbial! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SUSAN
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> 
> WITH LOTS AND LOTS OF LOVE. HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Ditto from me too, just a little late, I hope you had a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Lake effect flurries are possible when the wind blows the right way. I drove through a little one yesterday. It didnt' deposit a lot of snow on the road and I could see it in the distance so I was able to slow when it crossed the highway.
> CN rail and VIA rail have laid off their workers who work on the trains to the east of Toronto. The trains west of Toronto are running again and the Government of Ontario train that runs in the Toronto area was not affected.
> 250 Canadians stuck on the coronavirus cruise ship will be coming home today to start a NEW quarantine in a hotel in Canada. 47 Canadians who tested positive will have to stay in Japan.
> Craft Lunch yesterday was the biggest group ever with 3 people who had never crocheted before. Today is a 2nd Craft Lunch for this week and tonight is Knit Night.
> And I finished my brioche hat for the advanced brioche class. It fits mum and DD but not my big head. I only used 72m of wool, so I'll just have to make another.


I love this hat, it is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have a safe and happy trip Judi!! xxxx


Thank you, June; we will have a great trip. there doesnt seem to be as much traffic on that side of the Gulf! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have some of that, I'll try it, thanks Judi!! xxxx


That's ok, I hope it works for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well I had better get the rest of our gear together, and make sure I have everything I need for Sissy also, otherwise we will take if Soo her, next time we go there! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm later than normal because we've been out for a caravery. I've had quite a good day, I really have. This morning there was a knock on the door and it was Andrew with some chocolates and a card. I got forrero rochets,and some hyacinths and money, tonight I've been taken out for a meal, I also received more money and a birthday cake and some tins of Starbucks coffee, mmmm wonderful, then I got a jigsaw case, when I can leave my jigsaw out if I want to. Then I got some werther sugar free sweets and a box of lyndtt chocolate. I'm so lucky. Thanks to all of my sisters for your best wishes too. 

Sue and I went to tesco to get my meals for one and I got another book. They have a closet where they put the second hand books and if you take a one they ask please could we leave a donation for some charity. Did I tell you that Sue got her new car yesterday. It's Nissan Leaf. White. I've had a ride in it this afternoon. Seems ok. To me. They'll have this a year then usual y you have to give them in and get another new one, it's some kind of scheme the managment have. I think you paye , all in. Tax, etc. Think so anyway.

Well I've a couple of photos to show you later of my birthday cake. But for the moment I'm just going to catch up. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you've sorted Donna out good and proper this time. xx


THANKYOU Jackie, I've put the ball in her court. She just might not come next week.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Susan, have a great day. xx????????


THANKYOU jackie


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> And a very Happy Birthday tomorrow from me, too, dear Susan! I hope you have a wonderful day! ????????????


Thank you Pam. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSAN
> Have a great day ????????????


THANKYOU Rebecca. I'll text you tomorrow. It's a bit late now.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SUSAN
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> 
> WITH LOTS AND LOTS OF LOVE. HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


THANKYOU Josephine, love the xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Lake effect flurries are possible when the wind blows the right way. I drove through a little one yesterday. It didnt' deposit a lot of snow on the road and I could see it in the distance so I was able to slow when it crossed the highway.
> CN rail and VIA rail have laid off their workers who work on the trains to the east of Toronto. The trains west of Toronto are running again and the Government of Ontario train that runs in the Toronto area was not affected.
> 250 Canadians stuck on the coronavirus cruise ship will be coming home today to start a NEW quarantine in a hotel in Canada. 47 Canadians who tested positive will have to stay in Japan.
> Craft Lunch yesterday was the biggest group ever with 3 people who had never crocheted before. Today is a 2nd Craft Lunch for this week and tonight is Knit Night.
> And I finished my brioche hat for the advanced brioche class. It fits mum and DD but not my big head. I only used 72m of wool, so I'll just have to make another.


They are something else. Wonderful it looks so difficult.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Me too.
> Happy birthday Dear Susan.


THANKYOU Mav, you've all made me happy just being here for me. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> And from me too Susan, hope you get spoilt rotten today!! xxxxx


THANKYOU June, I certainly was, sues mam and dad came too....


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday Susan. Spoil yourself. LOve you lots xxx


THANKYOU my saxy, not long till we have a hug.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Had a good visit yesterday although my mom is definitely fading. She slept most of the time I was there. So thankful I can get down here to see her and my stepdad. He was able to get out and run a few errands and visit a friend, so that was good for him. Have had a good visit with my sister, too. Heading back north in a few hours. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Sending hugs to your mam and you too. Keep your chin up.


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy BirthdaySusan!


THANKYOU Judith. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday Susan. As you are younger than me just realize that things get better every year. So this year will be better than all that preceded it. Much Love.


THANKYOU jinx, I'm sorry to muddle you up but I'm here at Stephens today, Thursday, and tomorrow I go home, Friday. Going out to lunch with Lynn tomorrow. I've eaten so much at the carvery I don't think I'll have room for lunch tomorrow. Maybe a sandwich.


----------



## grandma susan

Ps. I got flowers too. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

They must still be alive at kp because I got a happy birthday today, from them,


----------



## grandma susan

Flowers from the family


----------



## grandma susan

Happy birthdsy from little ted


----------



## grandma susan

Happy birthday from my boy


----------



## grandma susan

Birthday cake. No wonder.im the size i am


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Flowers from the family


They are lovely. Glad you've had such a wonderful day. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU Jackie, I've put the ball in her court. She just might not come next week.


Odds on she will. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday from my boy


Great photo. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAM

Have a great day ????????????


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Birthday cake. No wonder.im the size i am


Looks amazing, enjoy every last crumb


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy birthday Pam, tell Mr. Ric to spoil you rotten today, you deserve it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, cloudy Norfolk. Had a great time yesterday with my cousin, don't think we stopped talking for six hours. Caught up on all the family news, two more new babies expected, one very soon and one in May but not ones I knit for. Was all talked out by the time they went. Off shopping in a while and then think I'll have a quiet afternoon knitting, didn't do a stitch yesterday. I'm working with dark purple and black at the moment and can only do it in daylight so need to get that section done. Have a good day back later. xx


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm later than normal because we've been out for a caravery. I've had quite a good day, I really have. This morning there was a knock on the door and it was Andrew with some chocolates and a card. I got forrero rochets,and some hyacinths and money, tonight I've been taken out for a meal, I also received more money and a birthday cake and some tins of Starbucks coffee, mmmm wonderful, then I got a jigsaw case, when I can leave my jigsaw out if I want to. Then I got some werther sugar free sweets and a box of lyndtt chocolate. I'm so lucky. Thanks to all of my sisters for your best wishes too.
> 
> Sue and I went to tesco to get my meals for one and I got another book. They have a closet where they put the second hand books and if you take a one they ask please could we leave a donation for some charity. Did I tell you that Sue got her new car yesterday. It's Nissan Leaf. White. I've had a ride in it this afternoon. Seems ok. To me. They'll have this a year then usual y you have to give them in and get another new one, it's some kind of scheme the managment have. I think you paye , all in. Tax, etc. Think so anyway.
> 
> Well I've a couple of photos to show you later of my birthday cake. But for the moment I'm just going to catch up. Love yawl. Xxxx


Glad I got on tonight so I can wish you a happy birthday ????. Seems you had a fine one as you deserve.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Flowers from the family


So lovely! I think flowers make the day special.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Birthday cake. No wonder.im the size i am


This is a lovely picture of lovely you. Ooo this cake looks tasty.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Flowers from the family


Ooh, lovely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a brightish but chilly London!! Felt really shivery all day yesterday, thought I might have been going down with something but I'm much better today. Thankfully, that is not a symptom of the dreaded coronavirus cos I checked!! The bruises and bites are slowly fading and my ankle is about 98% back to normal now, no swelling! 

This afternoon, I am off to Guy's Hospital in London for another check up on the white patches on my gum and a possible biopsy, oh deep joy!!

Have a good one everybody, stay well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Sunny and cold again today. But it will be going above freezing tonight.
Craft Lunch was full yesterday, but we had some people who only stayed for 15 minutes. Hardly worth coming for that length of time. I left my crochet bag at work, and my toolkit. So I ended up buying more fold up scissors, needles and stitch markers last night. I had a $25 gift certificate so it only cost me the price of the tax. Now I have 2 sets of tools, one for work and one for home.
I also found out yesterday that I lost my new iPod. I had taken it to work, but I never used it there so I put it in my purse to take home. Some where along the way I lost it. That iPod was with me in England, BC and the US, but I lost it on the trip home! I[m annoyed with myself, and my purse.
All the regulars were back at Knit Night last night. The baby even came for the last 15 minutes. And of course he woke from a deep sleep to cry his head off, but 2 of the ladies took turns walking him around and he was happy with that.
I have my beginner brioche class tomorrow. My "props" are all ready in my bag downstairs. I just have to put some "errors" in one of the works so they can be fixed in class.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a brightish but chilly London!! Felt really shivery all day yesterday, thought I might have been going down with something but I'm much better today. Thankfully, that is not a symptom of the dreaded coronavirus cos I checked!! The bruises and bites are slowly fading and my ankle is about 98% back to normal now, no swelling!
> 
> This afternoon, I am off to Guy's Hospital in London for another check up on the white patches on my gum and a possible biopsy, oh deep joy!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good to hear your bites are better. I'm sure that London felt chilly after your time in Viet Nam.
I hope you don't have to wait too long at the hospital.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Sunny and cold again today. But it will be going above freezing tonight.
> Craft Lunch was full yesterday, but we had some people who only stayed for 15 minutes. Hardly worth coming for that length of time. I left my crochet bag at work, and my toolkit. So I ended up buying more fold up scissors, needles and stitch markers last night. I had a $25 gift certificate so it only cost me the price of the tax. Now I have 2 sets of tools, one for work and one for home.
> I also found out yesterday that I lost my new iPod. I had taken it to work, but I never used it there so I put it in my purse to take home. Some where along the way I lost it. That iPod was with me in England, BC and the US, but I lost it on the trip home! I[m annoyed with myself, and my purse.
> All the regulars were back at Knit Night last night. The baby even came for the last 15 minutes. And of course he woke from a deep sleep to cry his head off, but 2 of the ladies took turns walking him around and he was happy with that.
> I have my beginner brioche class tomorrow. My "props" are all ready in my bag downstairs. I just have to put some "errors" in one of the works so they can be fixed in class.


So sorry you lost your ipod, I guessed you've searched your car thoroughly? Getting together with fellow knitters sounds like fun, glad you and Jack have both found some fun by doing that!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, cloudy Norfolk. Had a great time yesterday with my cousin, don't think we stopped talking for six hours. Caught up on all the family news, two more new babies expected, one very soon and one in May but not ones I knit for. Was all talked out by the time they went. Off shopping in a while and then think I'll have a quiet afternoon knitting, didn't do a stitch yesterday. I'm working with dark purple and black at the moment and can only do it in daylight so need to get that section done. Have a good day back later. xx


Sounds like you had a great visit.
I know what you mean about the dark colours. I have a couple of projects that I can only work on in the summer, outside, in the sunshine. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Pam, tell Mr. Ric to spoil you rotten today, you deserve it. xx


I'll tag on this one. 
Happy birthday Pam. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Birthday cake. No wonder.im the size i am


Great birthday cake. You're not intending on eating it all yourself, are you? :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR PAM
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

Have a wonderful day. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday from my boy


I see the resemblance. That's great that he was able to spend time with you.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Flowers from the family


Nice flowers and lots of purple.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> They are something else. Wonderful it looks so difficult.


If you can knit, purl, slip 1 purlwise and yarn over, I can show you how to put that all together to make 2 colour brioche ribbing. You can do it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Firstly I forgot to say Mav how fantastic your brioche hat is. I think I've forgotten how to do that now.

Final bits were done on the map yesterday, now we just have to make sure the backing is securely and all the hanging bits re in place.

I'm really looking forward to getting on with some work for me. I've so many things I want to try, just don't know where to start!

Mav, it sounds to me you are doing a lot of knitting what with your group at work and your Knit Nights. I wonder how you manage to fit any work in! Good practice for your retirement. Good luck with the brioche class.

Hi Polly, nice to see you.

Susan, lovely photos of you, Little Ted, cake and flowers. x

June, good luck at the hospital and I'm glad your bites are getting better.

Jinx, hope Mr Wonderful is ok.

Sorry Jinx, yes it is Friday and yes we are supermarket shopping today and getting fish and chips. Well it is fish Friday.

Have a good Friday everyone, especially Pam - get Mr Ric to spoil you rotten. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm later than normal because we've been out for a caravery. I've had quite a good day, I really have. This morning there was a knock on the door and it was Andrew with some chocolates and a card. I got forrero rochets,and some hyacinths and money, tonight I've been taken out for a meal, I also received more money and a birthday cake and some tins of Starbucks coffee, mmmm wonderful, then I got a jigsaw case, when I can leave my jigsaw out if I want to. Then I got some werther sugar free sweets and a box of lyndtt chocolate. I'm so lucky. Thanks to all of my sisters for your best wishes too.
> 
> Sue and I went to tesco to get my meals for one and I got another book. They have a closet where they put the second hand books and if you take a one they ask please could we leave a donation for some charity. Did I tell you that Sue got her new car yesterday. It's Nissan Leaf. White. I've had a ride in it this afternoon. Seems ok. To me. They'll have this a year then usual y you have to give them in and get another new one, it's some kind of scheme the managment have. I think you paye , all in. Tax, etc. Think so anyway.
> 
> Well I've a couple of photos to show you later of my birthday cake. But for the moment I'm just going to catch up. Love yawl. Xxxx


Lots of goodies for your birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I love this hat, it is beautiful! xoxoxo


Thank you. I'm going to make another with this same yarn, but this time it'll fit me.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The hat is fantastic. Hope someone appreciates it and wears it.


Thanks. It's on display on the LYS for a couple of weeks, then mum has claimed it. It fits her better anyways.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> ???????? Yes for now. I no longer have 2 or 3 hours to kill playing on the computer in the very early a.m. Long may it last.
> eta I got the robot when I sent this. I was hoping that was gone forever from paradise.


That silly robot thing comes up on my computer but without the picture, but I just click the "I am not a robot" box and it lets me continue.
I'm glad that you are getting better sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I love your hat, it looks extra thick, and cosy, so it should be nice and warm! xoxoxoxo


Thanks. And it's pure wool, so warm even with a pile of snow on top.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Often it is the way the teens are raised, the Parents might not mean to do it, but a lot of younger parents don't begin teaching children how, & what, to do in, and around, the house and yard, then the children become accustomed to their parents continuing to do everything, and they never learn about helping others; but this doesn't happen to all young parents and teenagers! Some grow up to be very helpful, and very responsible young people! xoxoxo


With young parents sometimes needing 2 or 3 jobs to pay for their house, there's not a lot of time to teach the children anything after work. But I do think they should put the devices down until the kids go to bed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Had a good visit yesterday although my mom is definitely fading. She slept most of the time I was there. So thankful I can get down here to see her and my stepdad. He was able to get out and run a few errands and visit a friend, so that was good for him. Have had a good visit with my sister, too. Heading back north in a few hours. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


It's probably good that you can get these visits in then.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Now that is ridiculous! My Theory is that some, not *ALL* new parents don't learn what the different cries, movements and little signals, that babies mean, and given by babies since steve began, means that they don't know when this baby is hungry, tired, has a wet or dirty nappy, and also often doesn't understand that their baby simply needs to be held, and cuddled! In short, they do not learn their own infant's language! They also do not understand why their babies, and toddlers, are upset and cry alot, and this is also because they don't understand the language, verbal and non- verbal, of the very young children; and this non-understanding will continue until the children are adults, and then continued with the next generation; unless the next Generation of parents , learn the Languages of their babies and toddlers!
> 
> Hang on, there are alreay nappies that have indicators, that change when bub has a wet nappy! Is the new design going to have an audible alarm instead of, or as well as, the little icons that change colour? The current nappies, that have the indicators for wet nappies, don't work, so *WHY*, would a different type of indicator work any better than the one available now? :sm16: ???? SMH


Yes, they have those diapers here too, but this way the parents don't have to look at their children until their phone reminds them that they are there and their diaper needs changing. :sm16: I think it's a bad idea myself, but, hey! :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> The hat looks wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you. 
It didn't really take that long or that much yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

The teachers have escalated to a province-wide strike of all teaching staff. So no buses for me today.
The rail blockades continue and the layoffs of affected jobs continue. Although the trains to the west have resumed. Until you get to Alberta.
The snowplow drivers will be on strike next Thursday. I wonder if I'll notice a difference. :sm16:

The first group of people evacuated from Wuhan have completed their quarantine at the army base and have been released. There have not been any new cases among them. The second group will be released next week. The people evacuated from the cruise ship have just started their quarantine at a hotel on another army base.
We do have a new case in one of the Toronto hospitals, but this person never went to China! She just came back from Iran.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Firstly I forgot to say Mav how fantastic your brioche hat is. I think I've forgotten how to do that now.
> 
> Final bits were done on the map yesterday, now we just have to make sure the backing is securely and all the hanging bits re in place.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting on with some work for me. I've so many things I want to try, just don't know where to start!
> 
> Mav, it sounds to me you are doing a lot of knitting what with your group at work and your Knit Nights. I wonder how you manage to fit any work in! Good practice for your retirement. Good luck with the brioche class.
> 
> Hi Polly, nice to see you.
> 
> Susan, lovely photos of you, Little Ted, cake and flowers. x
> 
> June, good luck at the hospital and I'm glad your bites are getting better.
> 
> Jinx, hope Mr Wonderful is ok.
> 
> Sorry Jinx, yes it is Friday and yes we are supermarket shopping today and getting fish and chips. Well it is fish Friday.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone, especially Pam - get Mr Ric to spoil you rotten. xxx


Thanks for the hat comment. I know you will pick the brioche up quickly.
There are days when there is literally nothing to do. (I secretly look forward to the days when all h*** breaks loose, just so long as that isn't every day.)
This will be the third brioche class, so I think I've got it now. And I have the later time slot, so no pressure from another teacher to hurry up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So sorry you lost your ipod, I guessed you've searched your car thoroughly? Getting together with fellow knitters sounds like fun, glad you and Jack have both found some fun by doing that!! xxxx


I've searched the car. And at work. I'll be asking at my local grocery store tonight. It has a security number on it, so it's not terribly useful to anyone that picks it up, unless they happen to guess the right code number.
I really look forward to lunches at work now. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Still have to put my socks on before I stick my feet in my boots. It's cold out there.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Sunny and cold again today. But it will be going above freezing tonight.
> Craft Lunch was full yesterday, but we had some people who only stayed for 15 minutes. Hardly worth coming for that length of time. I left my crochet bag at work, and my toolkit. So I ended up buying more fold up scissors, needles and stitch markers last night. I had a $25 gift certificate so it only cost me the price of the tax. Now I have 2 sets of tools, one for work and one for home.
> I also found out yesterday that I lost my new iPod. I had taken it to work, but I never used it there so I put it in my purse to take home. Some where along the way I lost it. That iPod was with me in England, BC and the US, but I lost it on the trip home! I[m annoyed with myself, and my purse.
> All the regulars were back at Knit Night last night. The baby even came for the last 15 minutes. And of course he woke from a deep sleep to cry his head off, but 2 of the ladies took turns walking him around and he was happy with that.
> I have my beginner brioche class tomorrow. My "props" are all ready in my bag downstairs. I just have to put some "errors" in one of the works so they can be fixed in class.


Could it be your ipod found its way into the lining of your purse?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm later than normal because we've been out for a caravery. I've had quite a good day, I really have. This morning there was a knock on the door and it was Andrew with some chocolates and a card. I got forrero rochets,and some hyacinths and money, tonight I've been taken out for a meal, I also received more money and a birthday cake and some tins of Starbucks coffee, mmmm wonderful, then I got a jigsaw case, when I can leave my jigsaw out if I want to. Then I got some werther sugar free sweets and a box of lyndtt chocolate. I'm so lucky. Thanks to all of my sisters for your best wishes too.
> 
> Sue and I went to tesco to get my meals for one and I got another book. They have a closet where they put the second hand books and if you take a one they ask please could we leave a donation for some charity. Did I tell you that Sue got her new car yesterday. It's Nissan Leaf. White. I've had a ride in it this afternoon. Seems ok. To me. They'll have this a year then usual y you have to give them in and get another new one, it's some kind of scheme the managment have. I think you paye , all in. Tax, etc. Think so anyway.
> 
> Well I've a couple of photos to show you later of my birthday cake. But for the moment I'm just going to catch up. Love yawl. Xxxx


It sounds like a perfect birthday to me. You deserve it. Well done. Love you.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU my saxy, not long till we have a hug.


I'm glad of that. I so need one. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Flowers from the family


You are so loved.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Birthday cake. No wonder.im the size i am


Thanks for the beautiful pictures


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Odds on she will. xx :sm16:


She will. She knows when she's on to something good.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Pam, tell Mr. Ric to spoil you rotten today, you deserve it. xx


I'll drink to that! Happy birthday Pam.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAM
> 
> Have a great day ????????????


Thank you, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Pam, tell Mr. Ric to spoil you rotten today, you deserve it. xx


Thank you, Jacky! I will!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a brightish but chilly London!! Felt really shivery all day yesterday, thought I might have been going down with something but I'm much better today. Thankfully, that is not a symptom of the dreaded coronavirus cos I checked!! The bruises and bites are slowly fading and my ankle is about 98% back to normal now, no swelling!
> 
> This afternoon, I am off to Guy's Hospital in London for another check up on the white patches on my gum and a possible biopsy, oh deep joy!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you're feeling better today. I hope the trip to the hospital goes well for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'll tag on this one.
> Happy birthday Pam. Have a wonderful day.


Thank you, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR PAM
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you, Josephine! Not a lot planned for today other than going out to breakfast. That tends to be my choice of a meal out. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Happy birthday Pam...hope you are having a nice day. 

Hello girls, I've just been out with Lynn for my birthday lunch. I've had gammon and fries with an egg and it was so nice, and I never want to eat again!????????????????????????????☕

This morning I didn't go to Asda as I've enough food in for a few days. I did call at the crem because it's our wedding anniversay tomorrow. We'd have done 51 yrs. there's a little old man goes and sits on his seat he bought and talks to his late wife. I often see him anyway he was talking to me for a few minutes. He said he wasn't going to sit and talk long to her because it was freezing cold. He was right. It was freezing up the crem. He always talks, and he sits for long times to be with her. It's so sad, when it's cold like this, I get the flowers in the vase quick and get back into my car. 

It. Looks like we may be in for some cold weather again tomorrow. I'm really going to see if I can get any bedding washed. I'm staying home this weekend, for a rest. I seem to be sneezing a lot today, I hope I'm not picking up what they've all had. Any way that's it for today, so love yawl..xxxx I'll catch up.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's probably good that you can get these visits in then.


Yes, it definitely is. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I'll drink to that! Happy birthday Pam.


Thank you, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Pam...hope you are having a nice day.
> 
> Hello girls, I've just been out with Lynn for my birthday lunch. I've had gammon and fries with an egg and it was so nice, and I never want to eat again!????????????????????????????☕
> 
> This morning I didn't go to Asda as I've enough food in for a few days. I did call at the crem because it's our wedding anniversay tomorrow. We'd have done 51 yrs. there's a little old man goes and sits on his seat he bought and talks to his late wife. I often see him anyway he was talking to me for a few minutes. He said he wasn't going to sit and talk long to her because it was freezing cold. He was right. It was freezing up the crem. He always talks, and he sits for long times to be with her. It's so sad, when it's cold like this, I get the flowers in the vase quick and get back into my car.
> 
> It. Looks like we may be in for some cold weather again tomorrow. I'm really going to see if I can get any bedding washed. I'm staying home this weekend, for a rest. I seem to be sneezing a lot today, I hope I'm not picking up what they've all had. Any way that's it for today, so love yawl..xxxx I'll catch up.


Thank you, Susan, and thank you for the lovely card from all my sisters here that you sent! Sounds like you've had a busy day. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better today. I hope the trip to the hospital goes well for you. xxxooo


Thank you birthday girl!! Yes it went ok, no biopsy this time but back again in 3 months. Feel like they're really taking care of me!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you birthday girl!! Yes it went ok, no biopsy this time but back again in 3 months. Feel like they're really taking care of me!! xxxx


That's great no biopsy and yes, it does seem like they're really taking care of you! Glad it went well. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Thank you birthday girl!! Yes it went ok, no biopsy this time but back again in 3 months. Feel like they're really taking care of me!! xxxx


It's good to know you're being looked after


----------



## jinx

Evening from my little corner of the world. I am looking forward to tomorrow as it is suppose to be warm and sunny.
I hope you had a nice birthday Pam. 
June I am glad you did not need a biopsy and that your ankle is looking better.
Jacky, it is the weekend.
I am off to dreamland now. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Evening from my little corner of the world. I am looking forward to tomorrow as it is suppose to be warm and sunny.
> I hope you had a nice birthday Pam.
> June I am glad you did not need a biopsy and that your ankle is looking better.
> Jacky, it is the weekend.
> I am off to dreamland now. Talk to you tomorrow.


Sleep well, Jinx. My birthday has been pretty good. Thank you. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Evening from my little corner of the world. I am looking forward to tomorrow as it is suppose to be warm and sunny.
> I hope you had a nice birthday Pam.
> June I am glad you did not need a biopsy and that your ankle is looking better.
> Jacky, it is the weekend.
> I am off to dreamland now. Talk to you tomorrow.


Have a good sleep and hopefully tomorrow will bring you some warmer sunny weather


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Josephine! Not a lot planned for today other than going out to breakfast. That tends to be my choice of a meal out. xxxooo


Glad I got here tonight so I can wish you a Happy Birthday


----------



## jollypolly

Wishing London girl good news in her health issues.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Pam...hope you are having a nice day.
> 
> Hello girls, I've just been out with Lynn for my birthday lunch. I've had gammon and fries with an egg and it was so nice, and I never want to eat again!????????????????????????????☕
> 
> This morning I didn't go to Asda as I've enough food in for a few days. I did call at the crem because it's our wedding anniversay tomorrow. We'd have done 51 yrs. there's a little old man goes and sits on his seat he bought and talks to his late wife. I often see him anyway he was talking to me for a few minutes. He said he wasn't going to sit and talk long to her because it was freezing cold. He was right. It was freezing up the crem. He always talks, and he sits for long times to be with her. It's so sad, when it's cold like this, I get the flowers in the vase quick and get back into my car.
> 
> It. Looks like we may be in for some cold weather again tomorrow. I'm really going to see if I can get any bedding washed. I'm staying home this weekend, for a rest. I seem to be sneezing a lot today, I hope I'm not picking up what they've all had. Any way that's it for today, so love yawl..xxxx I'll catch up.


A palm reader described my dad to a t and said she saw him in his parlor chair at home which brought my mom much comfort. We had a gent at our cemetery who brought his folding lawn chair and sat by his wife's mosoleum during the summer. He's passed on now so they are together again.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thank you birthday girl!! Yes it went ok, no biopsy this time but back again in 3 months. Feel like they're really taking care of me!! xxxx


I wonder does government paid health insurance really work? Much debate on that here.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Firstly I forgot to say Mav how fantastic your brioche hat is. I think I've forgotten how to do that now.
> 
> Final bits were done on the map yesterday, now we just have to make sure the backing is securely and all the hanging bits re in place.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting on with some work for me. I've so many things I want to try, just don't know where to start!
> 
> Mav, it sounds to me you are doing a lot of knitting what with your group at work and your Knit Nights. I wonder how you manage to fit any work in! Good practice for your retirement. Good luck with the brioche class.
> 
> Hi Polly, nice to see you.
> 
> Susan, lovely photos of you, Little Ted, cake and flowers. x
> 
> June, good luck at the hospital and I'm glad your bites are getting better.
> 
> Jinx, hope Mr Wonderful is ok.
> 
> Sorry Jinx, yes it is Friday and yes we are supermarket shopping today and getting fish and chips. Well it is fish Friday.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone, especially Pam - get Mr Ric to spoil you rotten. xxx


Nice to have a few minutes to come here. I'm falling asleep with my iPad on my lap so have to go but glad to find you are getting thru the winter in good spirits..love your map


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a cloudy, cold, windy Norfolk. Been spicing up some meatballs for dinner and not got anything else planned for the day. Will have to see what's on TV and get my knitting out. Have a great weekend, hope your warmer weather comes jynx. xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Wishing London girl good news in her health issues.


Thanks Polly, no biopsy this time as the white patches don't seem to have changed. Have to go back in 3 months, so good news!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I wonder does government paid health insurance really work? Much debate on that here.


It works for me!! I have a private insurance too that provides quick diagnosis which I have used on occasion but I have no complaints at all about our National Health Service, I am so grateful for it, even if it is struggling these days!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a cool and windy London!! The wind was blowing hard all night, it actually blew down the vent and opened the airing cupboard door!

Feel like I'm still recovering from my trip, really don't think I will be doing a journey of that distance again, it's really taken it out of me!!

Not much planned for today although I need to iron my cotton clothes from the trip, lucky me!!! Maybe some knitting later, I am tackling my afghan squares again and I'm not finding them easy. But as my old boss used to say 'If it was easy, anyone could do it'!!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cool and windy London!! The wind was blowing hard all night, it actually blew down the vent and opened the airing cupboard door!
> 
> Feel like I'm still recovering from my trip, really don't think I will be doing a journey of that distance again, it's really taken it out of me!!
> 
> Not much planned for today although I need to iron my cotton clothes from the trip, lucky me!!! Maybe some knitting later, I am tackling my afghan squares again and I'm not finding them easy. But as my old boss used to say 'If it was easy, anyone could do it'!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I suppose we must remember none of us are getting any younger for these long trips. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose we must remember none of us are getting any younger for these long trips. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


That is very true, I might have done better had I been a bit fitter before I started!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey. FM and I spent 3 hours last night playing patience, but we won three games. But I didn't wake up until 11 am.

Yesterday I finished knitting clothes for a Wednesdy Adamms doll for DDs musical (complete with detachable head) and made a petite pointe embroidery of logo of one our our local charities for the map.

Today I might just find something to do just for me.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose we must remember none of us are getting any younger for these long trips. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm still 6 1/2 in my head. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm still 6 1/2 in my head. xx


Yes but it's the rest of the body that can be the problem. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm later than normal because we've been out for a caravery. I've had quite a good day, I really have. This morning there was a knock on the door and it was Andrew with some chocolates and a card. I got forrero rochets,and some hyacinths and money, tonight I've been taken out for a meal, I also received more money and a birthday cake and some tins of Starbucks coffee, mmmm wonderful, then I got a jigsaw case, when I can leave my jigsaw out if I want to. Then I got some werther sugar free sweets and a box of lyndtt chocolate. I'm so lucky. Thanks to all of my sisters for your best wishes too.
> 
> Sue and I went to tesco to get my meals for one and I got another book. They have a closet where they put the second hand books and if you take a one they ask please could we leave a donation for some charity. Did I tell you that Sue got her new car yesterday. It's Nissan Leaf. White. I've had a ride in it this afternoon. Seems ok. To me. They'll have this a year then usual y you have to give them in and get another new one, it's some kind of scheme the managment have. I think you paye , all in. Tax, etc. Think so anyway.
> 
> Well I've a couple of photos to show you later of my birthday cake. But for the moment I'm just going to catch up. Love yawl. Xxxx


Hi Susan, I'm glad you had a great time on your birthday, and got lots of lovely gifts. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but it's the rest of the body that can be the problem. xx :sm23:


You are right there. x


----------



## jinx

Morning. The sun won't be up for another hour and then it is hopefully going to heat up.
Meatballs sound like a good meal.


 Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy, cold, windy Norfolk. Been spicing up some meatballs for dinner and not got anything else planned for the day. Will have to see what's on TV and get my knitting out. Have a great weekend, hope your warmer weather comes jynx. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can imagine it will take some time for you to get use to the time change and reset your internal clock. I hope you do not blow away in those very strong winds.
Good for you continuing on with the squares. I enjoy a challenging project and find stitch markers are invaluable. 


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cool and windy London!! The wind was blowing hard all night, it actually blew down the vent and opened the airing cupboard door!
> 
> Feel like I'm still recovering from my trip, really don't think I will be doing a journey of that distance again, it's really taken it out of me!!
> 
> Not much planned for today although I need to iron my cotton clothes from the trip, lucky me!!! Maybe some knitting later, I am tackling my afghan squares again and I'm not finding them easy. But as my old boss used to say 'If it was easy, anyone could do it'!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Saturday. Sleeping until 11 seems unbelievable to me. I got up at 6 which is wonderful for me.


PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey. FM and I spent 3 hours last night playing patience, but we won three games. But I didn't wake up until 11 am.
> 
> Yesterday I finished knitting clothes for a Wednesdy Adamms doll for DDs musical (complete with detachable head) and made a petite pointe embroidery of logo of one our our local charities for the map.
> 
> Today I might just find something to do just for me.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning. The sun won't be up for another hour and then it is hopefully going to heat up.
> Meatballs sound like a good meal.


I'm up early; had a worse than normal sleep last night. I've learned that dear SIL in Dallas has multiple mylenoma. She's in treatment of autologous stem cell transplants. She's in the super strength chemo treatments right now and will have transplants next week and then 3 weeks of quarantine. She has always been a health nut and making sure she got in 10,000 steps per day. She was severely thin at the reunion last summer and probably was sick at the time. The disease has attacked her kidneys which are only operating at 30% level. She (and my brother and nephews) are in great need of prayers. Does anyone have a tried and true (quick) chemo hat pattern...something very light for Dallas summer? She's just turned 65.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey. FM and I spent 3 hours last night playing patience, but we won three games. But I didn't wake up until 11 am.
> 
> Yesterday I finished knitting clothes for a Wednesdy Adamms doll for DDs musical (complete with detachable head) and made a petite pointe embroidery of logo of one our our local charities for the map.
> 
> Today I might just find something to do just for me.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


So sorry you were kept awake but at least you caught up a bit this morning, hope you are feeling ok now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but it's the rest of the body that can be the problem. xx :sm23:


Heartily agreed!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I can imagine it will take some time for you to get use to the time change and reset your internal clock. I hope you do not blow away in those very strong winds.
> Good for you continuing on with the squares. I enjoy a challenging project and find stitch markers are invaluable.


Yes, I probably should get the stitch markers out, I just have a lifeline at the moment!! Thank you but fat chance of me being blown anywhere by anything!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early; had a worse than normal sleep last night. I've learned that dear SIL in Dallas has multiple mylenoma. She's in treatment of autologous stem cell transplants. She's in the super strength chemo treatments right now and will have transplants next week and then 3 weeks of quarantine. She has always been a health nut and making sure she got in 10,000 steps per day. She was severely thin at the reunion last summer and probably was sick at the time. The disease has attacked her kidneys which are only operating at 30% level. She (and my brother and nephews) are in great need of prayers. Does anyone have a tried and true (quick) chemo hat pattern...something very light for Dallas summer? She's just turned 65.


I'm so very sorry to hear about your DSIL, scary times for you all, will be sending comforting and healing vibes in the right direction! Sorry I only have chemo hats for teen kids, skulls, Spock, ginger hair and a beard etc. Hope you find something more suitable, Caron Simply Soft is a pretty good choice for the yarn!! xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear about your DSIL, scary times for you all, will be sending comforting and healing vibes in the right direction! Sorry I only have chemo hats for teen kids, skulls, Spock, ginger hair and a beard etc. Hope you find something more suitable, Caron Simply Soft is a pretty good choice for the yarn!! xxxxx


Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## jinx

Sorry to hear that. Sending best wishes and good vibes to her.
My go to chemo hat is https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-hat I use this because of the symbolism of the butterfly. Would have to change stitch count to use lighter weight yarn. 
" butterfly as representing endurance, change, hope, and life"



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early; had a worse than normal sleep last night. I've learned that dear SIL in Dallas has multiple mylenoma. She's in treatment of autologous stem cell transplants. She's in the super strength chemo treatments right now and will have transplants next week and then 3 weeks of quarantine. She has always been a health nut and making sure she got in 10,000 steps per day. She was severely thin at the reunion last summer and probably was sick at the time. The disease has attacked her kidneys which are only operating at 30% level. She (and my brother and nephews) are in great need of prayers. Does anyone have a tried and true (quick) chemo hat pattern...something very light for Dallas summer? She's just turned 65.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sorry to hear that. Sending best wishes and good vibes to her.
> My go to chemo hat is https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-hat I use this because of the symbolism of the butterfly. Would have to change stitch count to use lighter weight yarn.
> " butterfly as representing endurance, change, hope, and life"


That's really nice, very feminine!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. The sun won't be up for another hour and then it is hopefully going to heat up.
> Meatballs sound like a good meal.


Morning. Yes they turned out quite tasty after a bit of additional tampering. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> Glad I got here tonight so I can wish you a Happy Birthday


Thank you, Polly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey. FM and I spent 3 hours last night playing patience, but we won three games. But I didn't wake up until 11 am.
> 
> Yesterday I finished knitting clothes for a Wednesdy Adamms doll for DDs musical (complete with detachable head) and made a petite pointe embroidery of logo of one our our local charities for the map.
> 
> Today I might just find something to do just for me.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Hope you are feeling better. Sounds like a good day to do something just for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early; had a worse than normal sleep last night. I've learned that dear SIL in Dallas has multiple mylenoma. She's in treatment of autologous stem cell transplants. She's in the super strength chemo treatments right now and will have transplants next week and then 3 weeks of quarantine. She has always been a health nut and making sure she got in 10,000 steps per day. She was severely thin at the reunion last summer and probably was sick at the time. The disease has attacked her kidneys which are only operating at 30% level. She (and my brother and nephews) are in great need of prayers. Does anyone have a tried and true (quick) chemo hat pattern...something very light for Dallas summer? She's just turned 65.


I'm so sorry, Jeanette, to hear about your SIL. Sending many comforting and healing vibes and prayers for her and all the family. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Only plan for today is going to the LYS this afternoon for the KAL we are working on. That will be about it. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Sorry to hear that. Sending best wishes and good vibes to her.
> My go to chemo hat is https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-hat I use this because of the symbolism of the butterfly. Would have to change stitch count to use lighter weight yarn.
> " butterfly as representing endurance, change, hope, and life"


 Really like that sentiment. Thanks.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's Saturday and I've had a quiet day, like I said it would have been our anniversary but I did ok on my own. I thought about him at 2,30/2.45pm but I was fine. I know I'm healing. Someone told me it took a few years but I'm fine, don't worry. Looking forward to march unless York is flooded, or under quarantine. I'm still going away, I am so ready. I took a photo of my flowers and put it on watts app for you. 

Would you believe it was a beautiful day this morning, sun all day was forecast on my BBC weather app. So I washed a duvet cover and hung it out is was lovely and breezy. Then it's rained and gales and my weather app miraculously changed. So because I won't go down the yard to get my washing in the rain it's still sitting out there????????

I think Margaret was going to see baby Alex today. So I've not heard from her. I sent a foto of my flowers through to sue because they bought some of them. I've got some lovely friends and sisters. THANKYOU all for a wonderful weekend. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hi Susan, I'm glad you had a great time on your birthday, and got lots of lovely gifts. xoxoxo


Thanks judi


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early; had a worse than normal sleep last night. I've learned that dear SIL in Dallas has multiple mylenoma. She's in treatment of autologous stem cell transplants. She's in the super strength chemo treatments right now and will have transplants next week and then 3 weeks of quarantine. She has always been a health nut and making sure she got in 10,000 steps per day. She was severely thin at the reunion last summer and probably was sick at the time. The disease has attacked her kidneys which are only operating at 30% level. She (and my brother and nephews) are in great need of prayers. Does anyone have a tried and true (quick) chemo hat pattern...something very light for Dallas summer? She's just turned 65.


Please send her my thoughts, and for you I'm sending a really hearty hug. I'm sorry for your worries. Lovexxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Jeannette healing vibes and lots of love coming to you and your family. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

My flowers


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> My flowers


Gorgeous! :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am glad it works well for you. There are pluses and minuses for both plans. What I cannot figure out is if it is free, who pays for it? Where do the monies come from to support NHS?
I know we are extremely fortunate to live in an area where if we want/need to see a doctor we will be seen that day. On Tuesday Harold called his specialist and he was seen that afternoon. Specialists wanted him to see a different type of specialist and to have a C-T span. Harold saw the new specialist on Thursday and had the C-T scan today.



London Girl said:


> It works for me!! I have a private insurance too that provides quick diagnosis which I have used on occasion but I have no complaints at all about our National Health Service, I am so grateful for it, even if it is struggling these days!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am comfortable enough with my POT to tamper with the recipes. Yesterday Harold laughed at me. I made a recipe that had 4 main ingredients. I had notes from the first time I made it to use less pasta and add more peas. Yesterday I added notes that included using more sauce, using a different type of meat. Therefore it is an entirely new recipe, but I kept the copy of the original recipe with my notes as it has a picture. Today I made Mexican rice. I measured out the rice and had only a scant 1/2 cup left in the package. I threw that little bit in the POT with the rest of the ingredients. Let me just say an extra half cup of rice will make your meal very thick. Good thing Mr. Wonderful loves ketchup and that he has always eaten my mistakes except for one meal. That meal the dog would not even eat.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Yes they turned out quite tasty after a bit of additional tampering. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am glad it works well for you. There are pluses and minuses for both plans. What I cannot figure out is if it is free, who pays for it? Where do the monies come from to support NHS?
> I know we are extremely fortunate to live in an area where if we want/need to see a doctor we will be seen that day. On Tuesday Harold called his specialist and he was seen that afternoon. Specialists wanted him to see a different type of specialist and to have a C-T span. Harold saw the new specialist on Thursday and had the C-T scan today.


It's not really free as we pay for it with taxes and national insurance contributed from our salaries, but if you don't work you still get it free. As you have noticed though to see specialists etc. can take an extremely long time here. xx


----------



## jinx

Glad you are doing okay today. Sorry your duvet got washed a second time. I have had that happen to me a time or two.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's Saturday and I've had a quiet day, like I said it would have been our anniversary but I did ok on my own. I thought about him at 2,30/2.45pm but I was fine. I know I'm healing. Someone told me it took a few years but I'm fine, don't worry. Looking forward to march unless York is flooded, or under quarantine. I'm still going away, I am so ready. I took a photo of my flowers and put it on watts app for you.
> 
> Would you believe it was a beautiful day this morning, sun all day was forecast on my BBC weather app. So I washed a duvet cover and hung it out is was lovely and breezy. Then it's rained and gales and my weather app miraculously changed. So because I won't go down the yard to get my washing in the rain it's still sitting out there????????
> 
> I think Margaret was going to see baby Alex today. So I've not heard from her. I sent a foto of my flowers through to sue because they bought some of them. I've got some lovely friends and sisters. THANKYOU all for a wonderful weekend. Love yawl.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am comfortable enough with my POT to tamper with the recipes. Yesterday Harold laughed at me. I made a recipe that had 4 main ingredients. I had notes from the first time I made it to use less pasta and add more peas. Yesterday I added notes that included using more sauce, using a different type of meat. Therefore it is an entirely new recipe, but I kept the copy of the original recipe with my notes as it has a picture. Today I made Mexican rice. I measured out the rice and had only a scant 1/2 cup left in the package. I threw that little bit in the POT with the rest of the ingredients. Let me just say an extra half cup of rice will make your meal very thick. Good thing Mr. Wonderful loves ketchup and that he has always eaten my mistakes except for one meal. That meal the dog would not even eat.


Whoops, oh well we all are still learning, rice has caught me out like that as well. Fair play my DH doesn't very often refuse my mistakes, usually if I've rejected them first. Hope Mr. Wonderful's CT scan was OK. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey but it is quite mild.

Off to Unea el wool show today. Just to look!

Happy Sunday everyone. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey but it is quite mild.
> 
> Off to Unea el wool show today. Just to look!
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. Xx


Have fun, are you wearing your straight jacket then? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a wild and windy Norfolk, not a lot of rain at the moment but that might be coming. Someone didn't order heating oil in time and now we're getting really low so might end up back in bed if the heating goes off, if not, any easy day knitting. Have a good and peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early; had a worse than normal sleep last night. I've learned that dear SIL in Dallas has multiple mylenoma. She's in treatment of autologous stem cell transplants. She's in the super strength chemo treatments right now and will have transplants next week and then 3 weeks of quarantine. She has always been a health nut and making sure she got in 10,000 steps per day. She was severely thin at the reunion last summer and probably was sick at the time. The disease has attacked her kidneys which are only operating at 30% level. She (and my brother and nephews) are in great need of prayers. Does anyone have a tried and true (quick) chemo hat pattern...something very light for Dallas summer? She's just turned 65.


So sorry to hear of your SIL's Medical Woes, I hope the treatments work well for her. Sending Healing Energies, and many energising hugs, for the entire family! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey but it is quite mild.
> 
> Off to Unea el wool show today. Just to look!
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. Xx


Yeah, right!!! Have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:



> Good morning from a wild and windy Norfolk, not a lot of rain at the moment but that might be coming. Someone didn't order heating oil in time and now we're getting really low so might end up back in bed if the heating goes off, if not, any easy day knitting. Have a good and peaceful Sunday. xx


It was indeed yet another very windy night! We woke up this morning to this in the back garden. They are the two huge pieces of fake lawn from the front garden that we laid out flat at the back in early December, to be taken away when the new lawn goes down (on 3rd March, yay!!) They are really, really heavy but are now rolled up down the side of the house! Spring came to my garden while I was away!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was indeed yet another very windy night! We woke up this morning to this in the back garden. They are the two huge pieces of fake lawn from the front garden that we laid out flat at the back in early December, to be taken away when the new lawn goes down (on 3rd March, yay!!) They are really, really heavy but are now rolled up down the side of the house! Spring came to my garden while I was away!!xxxx


Hurray, your lawn will be back to normal soon. Very windy here as well, am trying to get some photos of the daffs I planted but they won't stay still long enough. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I tried to catch up on everyone's posts to ought, but am having so much trouble and pain, with my right eye, that I really have no idea of where to go, and what to do; about this $#@%& eye, to sstop the pain and get back to my own reality, and normality! Anyway, I am experiencing some fairly awful pain, and can now barely see with my left eye, and I want it all to be fixed ..........{b}TOMORROW{/b}, then feel no further pain for the next few years!

Anyhow, I shall now say farewell, and please forgive any errors, as I can barely see anything now, so this post has not been proofproofread, so therthere bound to be many errors of one short, our another!

Have a loveiy day, and hopefully I will be able to read agatn, but somehow, I don't like my chances of that happening! ???????????????????? xoxox0


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I tried to catch up on everyone's posts to ought, but am having so much trouble and pain, with my right eye, that I really have no idea of where to go, and what to do; about this $#@%& eye, to sstop the pain and get back to my own reality, and normality! Anyway, I am experiencing some fairly awful pain, and can now barely see with my left eye, and I want it all to be fixed ..........{b}TOMORROW{/b}, then feel no further pain for the next few years!
> 
> Anyhow, I shall now say farewell, and please forgive any errors, as I can barely see anything now, so this post has not been proofproofread, so therthere bound to be many errors of one short, our another!
> 
> Have a loveiy day, and hopefully I will be able to read agatn, but somehow, I don't like my chances of that happening! ???????????????????? xoxox0


Oh Judi, I am so sorry you are having so much trouble with your eye, I hope you can get some help with that very soon, let us know how you get on, if you can!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray, your lawn will be back to normal soon. Very windy here as well, am trying to get some photos of the daffs I planted but they won't stay still long enough. xxxx


Managed to get them to stand still for a moment. These are out the back, the front ones are still in the wind.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey but it is quite mild.
> 
> Off to Unea el wool show today. Just to look!
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. Xx


Have a good time looking! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It was indeed yet another very windy night! We woke up this morning to this in the back garden. They are the two huge pieces of fake lawn from the front garden that we laid out flat at the back in early December, to be taken away when the new lawn goes down (on 3rd March, yay!!) They are really, really heavy but are now rolled up down the side of the house! Spring came to my garden while I was away!!xxxx


Definitely very windy. Your garden is looking good (in spite of the lawn pieces and other debris all about). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I tried to catch up on everyone's posts to ought, but am having so much trouble and pain, with my right eye, that I really have no idea of where to go, and what to do; about this $#@%& eye, to sstop the pain and get back to my own reality, and normality! Anyway, I am experiencing some fairly awful pain, and can now barely see with my left eye, and I want it all to be fixed ..........{b}TOMORROW{/b}, then feel no further pain for the next few years!
> 
> Anyhow, I shall now say farewell, and please forgive any errors, as I can barely see anything now, so this post has not been proofproofread, so therthere bound to be many errors of one short, our another!
> 
> Have a loveiy day, and hopefully I will be able to read agatn, but somehow, I don't like my chances of that happening! ???????????????????? xoxox0


Oh, Judi, I'm so sorry you continue to have to deal with this. Sending you many, many healing and comforting hugs. I hope you can get help for it soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Managed to get them to stand still for a moment. These are out the back, the front ones are still in the wind.xx


Pretty and a hopeful sign of spring to come! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Managed to get them to stand still for a moment. These are out the back, the front ones are still in the wind.xx


Lovely, so glad they all came up!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternoon girls, it's actually stopped raining, and it's really windy. I've had a cup of coffee with Margaret. A watts app from Stephen and that's about it today. I was in two minds weather to do my jigsaw or not but I didn't, I've been doing an odd cryptic crossword and girls do I need help????. I used to be able to do the daily mail one years ago. But it's a bit hard for me these days.

Margaret isn't sure if she is going to s and b tomorrow, and to be honest I'm not sure myself, I'll wait until morning.mill,see if Marilyn's going. I haven't any plans for this week. Just normal as usual. I like normal.???? Hope you all have a good night. I've been showing Margaret some of marcelinas antics on watts app. We've been laughing. Love yawl xx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I tried to catch up on everyone's posts to ought, but am having so much trouble and pain, with my right eye, that I really have no idea of where to go, and what to do; about this $#@%& eye, to sstop the pain and get back to my own reality, and normality! Anyway, I am experiencing some fairly awful pain, and can now barely see with my left eye, and I want it all to be fixed ..........{b}TOMORROW{/b}, then feel no further pain for the next few years!
> 
> Anyhow, I shall now say farewell, and please forgive any errors, as I can barely see anything now, so this post has not been proofproofread, so therthere bound to be many errors of one short, our another!
> 
> Have a loveiy day, and hopefully I will be able to read agatn, but somehow, I don't like my chances of that happening! ???????????????????? xoxox0


Get it seen to ASAP you can't play with eyes ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely day at the show. Looked at a lot then I was forced to buy some. John Arbon gave me a birthday present.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day at the show. Looked at a lot then I was forced to buy some. John Arbon gave me a birthday present.


Wonderful purchases! :sm24: Glad you enjoyed your day. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day at the show. Looked at a lot then I was forced to buy some. John Arbon gave me a birthday present.


Ha ha, knew you couldn't resist. Nice collection. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day at the show. Looked at a lot then I was forced to buy some. John Arbon gave me a birthday present.


Ooh, very nice!!! Looking forward to showing you and Rebecca my pics and videos of the silk village when I see you, you would both have absolutely loved it!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, knew you couldn't resist. Nice collection. xx


I'm easily influenced. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Sounds fabulous xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm easily influenced. X


Or is it led astray? xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Yes! X


----------



## lifeline

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Josephine 
Have a great day ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Josephine, have fun playing with all your new stuff. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet but calmer Norfolk. The wind has gone for now but has been replaced by rain. I'm running out of yarn on my latest hat and the shop isn't open today so will have to find something else to do. Don't think I will be straying far today might be back to bed if the heating oil doesn't come soon. Start the week as you mean to go on !!!!?? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. No ill effects from visiting the show yesterday, except my brain is teeming with ideas. 

Creative Chaos here this morning and then out to lunch with Mr P.

Thank you for the birthday wishes. Mr P bought me some earrings and bracelet with a daisy motif (this is the one of the symbols of the WI)

Happy Monday everyone and Jacky hope you can stay warm. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Josephine.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. No ill effects from visiting the show yesterday, except my brain is teeming with ideas.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and then out to lunch with Mr P.
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes. Mr P bought me some earrings and bracelet with a daisy motif (this is the one of the symbols of the WI)
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and Jacky hope you can stay warm. xx


Happy birthday dear, enjoy your day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a damp, grey, windy and dreary London!

The trellis is down again in the back garden so it can stay down until this nasty wind has moved on!! Not much planned for today, a bit of cleaning is needed here and there and then I propose to carry on with my latest square and beat it into submission!!

Hope the weather is being kinder to you all, have a good one dears, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:43 am EST and 1'C (34'F). I'm going to try going for a walk at lunch.
The teacher strikes continue, but there actually was some talks so that is looking better.
The train blockage continues despite several court injunctions telling them to clear the tracks. I did hear a CP train going through Cobourg while I was teaching on Saturday. CP doesn't have many trains and doesn't carry much freight, but their tracks are clear through Belleville, so the CP trains are still moving.
We have had 2 Canadians flying on domestic flights while they had Coronavirus. Both have tested positive and have been told to quarantine themselves, but they didn't in the first place so I doubt they will stay in quarantine.
A Whitby man has become famous. The Carolina Hurricane team was in Toronto to play a hockey game with the Toronto Maple Leafs professional hockey team when both of their goalies were injured. That should have been the end of the game. But the zamboni driver said he would step in as their goalie, donned the gear and Hurricane shirt and won the game for them.
Brioche class went well. I only forgot one thing. I forgot to mention Nancy Marchant's website and one of the people had asked me about videos to help with brioche stitches.
Sunday, we went to my sister's house for a visit. My sister and BIL came to our house for a visit. Ooops. They were in Port Hope looking for a house to flip. We didn't know that. Mum and sis had been trading email messages but neither mentioned where we were meeting. Sister and BIL came back home and we had a nice get-to-gether there. The weather was lovely and we took her dog for a walk in the nice weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a damp, grey, windy and dreary London!
> 
> The trellis is down again in the back garden so it can stay down until this nasty wind has moved on!! Not much planned for today, a bit of cleaning is needed here and there and then I propose to carry on with my latest square and beat it into submission!!
> 
> Hope the weather is being kinder to you all, have a good one dears, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Don't get blown away. Hopefully the trellis will stay put now that it is down.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. No ill effects from visiting the show yesterday, except my brain is teeming with ideas.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and then out to lunch with Mr P.
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes. Mr P bought me some earrings and bracelet with a daisy motif (this is the one of the symbols of the WI)
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and Jacky hope you can stay warm. xx


Happy Monday and Happy birthday dear Josephine.
Lots of ideas keeps our brains and imagination working.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet but calmer Norfolk. The wind has gone for now but has been replaced by rain. I'm running out of yarn on my latest hat and the shop isn't open today so will have to find something else to do. Don't think I will be straying far today might be back to bed if the heating oil doesn't come soon. Start the week as you mean to go on !!!!?? xx


Oh dear. It sounds like you are having a Monday!
Stay warm until the heating oil arrives. At least the wind is cooperating.
Have fun digging through the stash.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day at the show. Looked at a lot then I was forced to buy some. John Arbon gave me a birthday present.


That looks lovely and a birthday present too.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, it's actually stopped raining, and it's really windy. I've had a cup of coffee with Margaret. A watts app from Stephen and that's about it today. I was in two minds weather to do my jigsaw or not but I didn't, I've been doing an odd cryptic crossword and girls do I need help????. I used to be able to do the daily mail one years ago. But it's a bit hard for me these days.
> 
> Margaret isn't sure if she is going to s and b tomorrow, and to be honest I'm not sure myself, I'll wait until morning.mill,see if Marilyn's going. I haven't any plans for this week. Just normal as usual. I like normal.???? Hope you all have a good night. I've been showing Margaret some of marcelinas antics on watts app. We've been laughing. Love yawl xx


Mum plays crosswords on her tablet. She tells me they are starting to make up words for the crossword. She even looked the words up in her old dictionary and they weren't in that one.
If it's that windy, stay inside and catch the next one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Managed to get them to stand still for a moment. These are out the back, the front ones are still in the wind.xx


Pretty!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:43 am EST and 1'C (34'F). I'm going to try going for a walk at lunch.
> The teacher strikes continue, but there actually was some talks so that is looking better.
> The train blockage continues despite several court injunctions telling them to clear the tracks. I did hear a CP train going through Cobourg while I was teaching on Saturday. CP doesn't have many trains and doesn't carry much freight, but their tracks are clear through Belleville, so the CP trains are still moving.
> We have had 2 Canadians flying on domestic flights while they had Coronavirus. Both have tested positive and have been told to quarantine themselves, but they didn't in the first place so I doubt they will stay in quarantine.
> A Whitby man has become famous. The Carolina Hurricane team was in Toronto to play a hockey game with the Toronto Maple Leafs professional hockey team when both of their goalies were injured. That should have been the end of the game. But the zamboni driver said he would step in as their goalie, donned the gear and Hurricane shirt and won the game for them.
> Brioche class went well. I only forgot one thing. I forgot to mention Nancy Marchant's website and one of the people had asked me about videos to help with brioche stitches.
> Sunday, we went to my sister's house for a visit. My sister and BIL came to our house for a visit. Ooops. They were in Port Hope looking for a house to flip. We didn't know that. Mum and sis had been trading email messages but neither mentioned where we were meeting. Sister and BIL came back home and we had a nice get-to-gether there. The weather was lovely and we took her dog for a walk in the nice weather.


Love reading your newsy posts Nitz, you come up with some really interesting stuff!! Glad the brioche class went well, now, where's that brioche book?!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I tried to catch up on everyone's posts to ought, but am having so much trouble and pain, with my right eye, that I really have no idea of where to go, and what to do; about this $#@%& eye, to sstop the pain and get back to my own reality, and normality! Anyway, I am experiencing some fairly awful pain, and can now barely see with my left eye, and I want it all to be fixed ..........{b}TOMORROW{/b}, then feel no further pain for the next few years!
> 
> Anyhow, I shall now say farewell, and please forgive any errors, as I can barely see anything now, so this post has not been proofproofread, so therthere bound to be many errors of one short, our another!
> 
> Have a loveiy day, and hopefully I will be able to read agatn, but somehow, I don't like my chances of that happening! ???????????????????? xoxox0


I hope you are seeing someone tomorrow. Or can you get to an emergency clinic and get bumped to the head of the queue, if necessary.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It was indeed yet another very windy night! We woke up this morning to this in the back garden. They are the two huge pieces of fake lawn from the front garden that we laid out flat at the back in early December, to be taken away when the new lawn goes down (on 3rd March, yay!!) They are really, really heavy but are now rolled up down the side of the house! Spring came to my garden while I was away!!xxxx


That was a lot of wind. The flowers look lovely, even laying down.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am comfortable enough with my POT to tamper with the recipes. Yesterday Harold laughed at me. I made a recipe that had 4 main ingredients. I had notes from the first time I made it to use less pasta and add more peas. Yesterday I added notes that included using more sauce, using a different type of meat. Therefore it is an entirely new recipe, but I kept the copy of the original recipe with my notes as it has a picture. Today I made Mexican rice. I measured out the rice and had only a scant 1/2 cup left in the package. I threw that little bit in the POT with the rest of the ingredients. Let me just say an extra half cup of rice will make your meal very thick. Good thing Mr. Wonderful loves ketchup and that he has always eaten my mistakes except for one meal. That meal the dog would not even eat.





Barn-dweller said:


> Whoops, oh well we all are still learning, rice has caught me out like that as well. Fair play my DH doesn't very often refuse my mistakes, usually if I've rejected them first. Hope Mr. Wonderful's CT scan was OK. xx


My rice usually ends up watery. The only time my rice was consistent was when I had a dedicated rice cooker. I haven't tried rice in my Instant Pot. I'm sure it would be an improvement over my regular.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am comfortable enough with my POT to tamper with the recipes. Yesterday Harold laughed at me. I made a recipe that had 4 main ingredients. I had notes from the first time I made it to use less pasta and add more peas. Yesterday I added notes that included using more sauce, using a different type of meat. Therefore it is an entirely new recipe, but I kept the copy of the original recipe with my notes as it has a picture. Today I made Mexican rice. I measured out the rice and had only a scant 1/2 cup left in the package. I threw that little bit in the POT with the rest of the ingredients. Let me just say an extra half cup of rice will make your meal very thick. Good thing Mr. Wonderful loves ketchup and that he has always eaten my mistakes except for one meal. That meal the dog would not even eat.


Ketchup helps a lots of recipes :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am glad it works well for you. There are pluses and minuses for both plans. What I cannot figure out is if it is free, who pays for it? Where do the monies come from to support NHS?
> I know we are extremely fortunate to live in an area where if we want/need to see a doctor we will be seen that day. On Tuesday Harold called his specialist and he was seen that afternoon. Specialists wanted him to see a different type of specialist and to have a C-T span. Harold saw the new specialist on Thursday and had the C-T scan today.


Our pay stubs used to list the amount of money that went to healthcare, but now it comes out of the general pot of each province's budget.
The problem with specialists here, is that all specialists are in Toronto/Montreal/Calgary/Vancouver, so anyone outside of those areas has to travel and usually stay in an expensive hotel overnight, just to see a specialist. The rural doctors have huge caseloads and are getting older and the younger doctors don't want to locate to a rural area. I've seen billboards along the roads up towards my brother's cottage advertising that they need family general practice doctors and are willing to give incentives to get the younger doctors to locate in that area.
Also expensive machinery like MRI machines are located where the specialists are. Our little hospital in Port Hope used to be well equipped because it was designated a trauma centre for the highway. Because private people purchased and owned the equipment and it was only on loan to the hospital, when the province closed our hospital, the province was not able to transfer that equipment to the new hospital in Cobourg. Some of the equipment was loaned to the clinics in Port Hope and some went to the hospital in the next town over. Wherever the owner chose. (The province has never purchased that equipment for the hospital in Cobourg)


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> My flowers


That looks very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's Saturday and I've had a quiet day, like I said it would have been our anniversary but I did ok on my own. I thought about him at 2,30/2.45pm but I was fine. I know I'm healing. Someone told me it took a few years but I'm fine, don't worry. Looking forward to march unless York is flooded, or under quarantine. I'm still going away, I am so ready. I took a photo of my flowers and put it on watts app for you.
> 
> Would you believe it was a beautiful day this morning, sun all day was forecast on my BBC weather app. So I washed a duvet cover and hung it out is was lovely and breezy. Then it's rained and gales and my weather app miraculously changed. So because I won't go down the yard to get my washing in the rain it's still sitting out there????????
> 
> I think Margaret was going to see baby Alex today. So I've not heard from her. I sent a foto of my flowers through to sue because they bought some of them. I've got some lovely friends and sisters. THANKYOU all for a wonderful weekend. Love yawl.


Just think how fresh that duvet will smell when it finally dries out.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Love reading your newsy posts Nitz, you come up with some really interesting stuff!! Glad the brioche class went well, now, where's that brioche book?!!! xxxx


I'm not sure where I put my brioche books. I couldn't take them to the class. I really need a craft area so my stuff stops moving around. :sm22:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## London Girl

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158655557811874



Hope you can open this, it is exactly like this in Vietnam, terrifying. My son or DIL had to hold my hand every time we crossed the road!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning all from my little sunny corner of the world. Our extreme weather forecast for tomorrow was downgraded to just a snow storm. Yeah! Today I am enjoying the warmish temperature and the sunshine as I sit at the computer and enjoy a delicious bowl of yogurt I made in the instant pot.
Yesterday our daughter came over for a visit. She is a lovely woman and we are proud of her. However, she still knows how to yank my chains. The good thing is I have learned not to respond to being yanked. Therefore we had a nice visit chit chatting and throwing in a bit of remember when...


----------



## jinx

That seriously makes me dizzy. I do not think there is anything on the other side of that that would make me cross that traffic.



London Girl said:


> https://www.facebook.com/fishy.licious.1/videos/10158655557811874/?t=0
> 
> Hope you can open this, it is exactly like this in Vietnam, terrifying. My son or DIL had to hold my hand every time we crossed the road!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

We also have areas that offer sign on bonuses for doctors and nurses for some areas. Harold was teasing me I should go back to nursing just to get the sign on bonus as they can be quite substantial. 


nitz8catz said:


> Our pay stubs used to list the amount of money that went to healthcare, but now it comes out of the general pot of each province's budget.
> The problem with specialists here, is that all specialists are in Toronto/Montreal/Calgary/Vancouver, so anyone outside of those areas has to travel and usually stay in an expensive hotel overnight, just to see a specialist. The rural doctors have huge caseloads and are getting older and the younger doctors don't want to locate to a rural area. I've seen billboards along the roads up towards my brother's cottage advertising that they need family general practice doctors and are willing to give incentives to get the younger doctors to locate in that area.
> Also expensive machinery like MRI machines are located where the specialists are. Our little hospital in Port Hope used to be well equipped because it was designated a trauma centre for the highway. Because private people purchased and owned the equipment and it was only on loan to the hospital, when the province closed our hospital, the province was not able to transfer that equipment to the new hospital in Cobourg. Some of the equipment was loaned to the clinics in Port Hope and some went to the hospital in the next town over. Wherever the owner chose. (The province has never purchased that equipment for the hospital in Cobourg)


----------



## jinx

I love that story of the hockey player. It has made all the news station around here. No news about the rail problems or the teachers strike. I sure those issues get solved soon for the benefit of all concerned.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:43 am EST and 1'C (34'F). I'm going to try going for a walk at lunch.
> The teacher strikes continue, but there actually was some talks so that is looking better.
> The train blockage continues despite several court injunctions telling them to clear the tracks. I did hear a CP train going through Cobourg while I was teaching on Saturday. CP doesn't have many trains and doesn't carry much freight, but their tracks are clear through Belleville, so the CP trains are still moving.
> We have had 2 Canadians flying on domestic flights while they had Coronavirus. Both have tested positive and have been told to quarantine themselves, but they didn't in the first place so I doubt they will stay in quarantine.
> A Whitby man has become famous. The Carolina Hurricane team was in Toronto to play a hockey game with the Toronto Maple Leafs professional hockey team when both of their goalies were injured. That should have been the end of the game. But the zamboni driver said he would step in as their goalie, donned the gear and Hurricane shirt and won the game for them.
> Brioche class went well. I only forgot one thing. I forgot to mention Nancy Marchant's website and one of the people had asked me about videos to help with brioche stitches.
> Sunday, we went to my sister's house for a visit. My sister and BIL came to our house for a visit. Ooops. They were in Port Hope looking for a house to flip. We didn't know that. Mum and sis had been trading email messages but neither mentioned where we were meeting. Sister and BIL came back home and we had a nice get-to-gether there. The weather was lovely and we took her dog for a walk in the nice weather.


----------



## jinx

Recently Harold gave me a crossword puzzle book a friend of his had shared. There were words I never heard of and when I looked them up on the internet I could not find anything about those words. The one thing that confused me the most was the abbreviation for direction being nbe or sbw. Finally one puzzle answer should have been mph. However the answer was Kmh. Then I realized the book was not written in the states. Is nbw north northwest or what does the B stand for?


nitz8catz said:


> Mum plays crosswords on her tablet. She tells me they are starting to make up words for the crossword. She even looked the words up in her old dictionary and they weren't in that one.
> If it's that windy, stay inside and catch the next one.


----------



## jinx

The only rice I use to make was boil in the bag rice. It was always perfect. I do not love rice and I thought that Harold would not eat it. Now I find out he thinks rice is okay and I am starting to like it better.



nitz8catz said:


> My rice usually ends up watery. The only time my rice was consistent was when I had a dedicated rice cooker. I haven't tried rice in my Instant Pot. I'm sure it would be an improvement over my regular.


----------



## jinx

Of course you had to buy some. Was there any doubt that you would make a purchase?Great new yarn to play with on your birthday. Happy Birthday.


PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day at the show. Looked at a lot then I was forced to buy some. John Arbon gave me a birthday present.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you do not run out of yarn or oil.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet but calmer Norfolk. The wind has gone for now but has been replaced by rain. I'm running out of yarn on my latest hat and the shop isn't open today so will have to find something else to do. Don't think I will be straying far today might be back to bed if the heating oil doesn't come soon. Start the week as you mean to go on !!!!?? xx


----------



## jinx

Judi I sure hope you have gotten some professional help for your eye pain. With your dizziness and eye pain I would definitely screaming for medical help to see if the problem was indeed with my eyes and ears. Sending caring hugs and best wishes.



Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I tried to catch up on everyone's posts to ought, but am having so much trouble and pain, with my right eye, that I really have no idea of where to go, and what to do; about this $#@%& eye, to sstop the pain and get back to my own reality, and normality! Anyway, I am experiencing some fairly awful pain, and can now barely see with my left eye, and I want it all to be fixed ..........{b}TOMORROW{/b}, then feel no further pain for the next few years!
> 
> Anyhow, I shall now say farewell, and please forgive any errors, as I can barely see anything now, so this post has not been proofproofread, so therthere bound to be many errors of one short, our another!
> 
> Have a loveiy day, and hopefully I will be able to read agatn, but somehow, I don't like my chances of that happening! ???????????????????? xoxox0


----------



## jinx

All I will say is you are more patient than I would have. I will also admit I have written a few posts voicing my opinion and then deleted those posts. 


Barn-dweller said:


> It's not really free as we pay for it with taxes and national insurance contributed from our salaries, but if you don't work you still get it free. As you have noticed though to see specialists etc. can take an extremely long time here. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Glad I got here tonight so I can wish you a Happy Birthday





Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Polly! xxxooo


Hi Pam, yours is another birthday that I have missed, so here I am to wish you a belated ☆♡HAPPY** BIRTHDAY♡☆

I was at Sissy's home, attempting to attend the wedding of her FIL, but I missed the wedding, as I was in my caravan, nursing a very painful eye; but I did manage to get to the reception, and have the photos, that the Bride wanted, taken of myself, DH, Sissy & her husband (Joe) and 4 of our beautiful DGD's. when I get a copy of that photo, I will post it, so that everyone can see how gorgeous they all are; but I am not biased, much!

Anyway Pam, I hope you had a wonderful day! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> https://www.facebook.com/fishy.licious.1/videos/10158655557811874/?t=0
> 
> Hope you can open this, it is exactly like this in Vietnam, terrifying. My son or DIL had to hold my hand every time we crossed the road!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Frightening, I'm surprised you ventured out. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning all from my little sunny corner of the world. Our extreme weather forecast for tomorrow was downgraded to just a snow storm. Yeah! Today I am enjoying the warmish temperature and the sunshine as I sit at the computer and enjoy a delicious bowl of yogurt I made in the instant pot.
> Yesterday our daughter came over for a visit. She is a lovely woman and we are proud of her. However, she still knows how to yank my chains. The good thing is I have learned not to respond to being yanked. Therefore we had a nice visit chit chatting and throwing in a bit of remember when...


Sounds line a good day. Enjoy you're sunshine, it's raining here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you do not run out of yarn or oil.


Yarn has nearly gone so will have to get some more tomorrow, heating is running on fumes. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Recently Harold gave me a crossword puzzle book a friend of his had shared. There were words I never heard of and when I looked them up on the internet I could not find anything about those words. The one thing that confused me the most was the abbreviation for direction being nbe or sbw. Finally one puzzle answer should have been mph. However the answer was Kmh. Then I realized the book was not written in the states. Is nbw north northwest or what does the B stand for?


My mom used to give directions of 'north by northwest". Could nbw be that abbreviation?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thank you birthday girl!! Yes it went ok, no biopsy this time but back again in 3 months. Feel like they're really taking care of me!! xxxx


So they should!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh Judi, I am so sorry you are having so much trouble with your eye, I hope you can get some help with that very soon, let us know how you get on, if you can!! xxxx


Thanks June, I had an extremely bad day on Saturday, because of that eye, it was so bad that I really wanted to get rid of it, but I'm so glad that I didn't find the guts to do it! Instead, I found that if I kept my eye covered, any time that I ventured into the sunshine, my eye began to have pain, so I will be getting myself an eyepatch, and will be wearing wrap-around sunglasses, as probechon for the afore mentioned eye! I really hope this works for me, and isn't just a pipe dream, of mine! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Judi, I'm so sorry you continue to have to deal with this. Sending you many, many healing and comforting hugs. I hope you can get help for it soon! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I think I may have found the reason for all of that pain! It seems that if I don't cover that eye, before going outside for any reason, The suns rays cause pain in only the R eye, and once the pain is there, it remains for the entire day; but has disappeared by the next day. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Get it seen to ASAP you can't play with eyes ????


It's all arranged, just waiting for the appointment now! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Josephine, have fun playing with all your new stuff. xx


A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Josphine! I hope you have a fabulous day! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> https://www.facebook.com/fishy.licious.1/videos/10158655557811874/?t=0
> 
> Hope you can open this, it is exactly like this in Vietnam, terrifying. My son or DIL had to hold my hand every time we crossed the road!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Very terrifying!!! So glad you survived it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, yours is another birthday that I have missed, so here I am to wish you a belated ☆♡HAPPY** BIRTHDAY♡☆
> 
> I was at Sissy's home, attempting to attend the wedding of her FIL, but I missed the wedding, as I was in my caravan, nursing a very painful eye; but I did manage to get to the reception, and have the photos, that the Bride wanted, taken of myself, DH, Sissy & her husband (Joe) and 4 of our beautiful DGD's. when I get a copy of that photo, I will post it, so that everyone can see how gorgeous they all are; but I am not biased, much!
> 
> Anyway Pam, I hope you had a wonderful day! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! So sorry you are still having trouble with your eye. I hope you will be seeing a doctor about this soon! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It's all arranged, just waiting for the appointment now! xoxoxo


Good to know!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. There was a slight covering of snow on the tops of cars and roofs this morning but it disappeared quickly. I went to s and b but Margaret didn't go. I had a really nice time. I usually do when I go by myself, I think Margaret (love her to bits) winds me up on a Monday and goes on silly and is always late which I don't like to be. Anyway, forgive me for saying what I think???? It's very windy now.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY LOVELY JOSEPHINE, I hope you are having a great day, just doing what you want to do. Another lady has had a granddaughter last week so I had a look at all her photos , then I brought out that video that Angela sent us on watts app of marcelina not wanting eggs. She was great and we all had a great laugh.

I think that's all for my news tonight. So I'll catch up and see you later. Love yawl xxx????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day at the show. Looked at a lot then I was forced to buy some. John Arbon gave me a birthday present.


I can just imagine your palms itching to feel them and hugging them then you did a great big favour and took them off their hands. Well done you.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, knew you couldn't resist. Nice collection. xx


We all knew that!


----------



## SaxonLady

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOSEPHINE. xxx


----------



## jinx

You are right about that. We knew she really did not mean she was only going to look. 
I miss your post. Wish you have more time to share more posts with us.????????


SaxonLady said:


> We all knew that!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> It works for me!! I have a private insurance too that provides quick diagnosis which I have used on occasion but I have no complaints at all about our National Health Service, I am so grateful for it, even if it is struggling these days!!xxxx


Good to know. There's much debate here among candidates for president. Saying people won't need private insurance.


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early; had a worse than normal sleep last night. I've learned that dear SIL in Dallas has multiple mylenoma. She's in treatment of autologous stem cell transplants. She's in the super strength chemo treatments right now and will have transplants next week and then 3 weeks of quarantine. She has always been a health nut and making sure she got in 10,000 steps per day. She was severely thin at the reunion last summer and probably was sick at the time. The disease has attacked her kidneys which are only operating at 30% level. She (and my brother and nephews) are in great need of prayers. Does anyone have a tried and true (quick) chemo hat pattern...something very light for Dallas summer? She's just turned 65.


Wishing you all comfort. Sending prayers..


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's Saturday and I've had a quiet day, like I said it would have been our anniversary but I did ok on my own. I thought about him at 2,30/2.45pm but I was fine. I know I'm healing. Someone told me it took a few years but I'm fine, don't worry. Looking forward to march unless York is flooded, or under quarantine. I'm still going away, I am so ready. I took a photo of my flowers and put it on watts app for you.
> 
> Would you believe it was a beautiful day this morning, sun all day was forecast on my BBC weather app. So I washed a duvet cover and hung it out is was lovely and breezy. Then it's rained and gales and my weather app miraculously changed. So because I won't go down the yard to get my washing in the rain it's still sitting out there????????
> 
> I think Margaret was going to see baby Alex today. So I've not heard from her. I sent a foto of my flowers through to sue because they bought some of them. I've got some lovely friends and sisters. THANKYOU all for a wonderful weekend. Love yawl.


Wishing you continued healing.. It's a hard month for me too but I'm trying to focus on how lucky I am that they were in my life and now in my memories. My friend says I'm forgetting bad times but I like that. Forgetting helps so it's good right now. I'm having health worries and don't want son to fret because he has a test coming and if it shows bad inside they might remove intestines. I don't know how bad worry could affect his inflammation. I'm afraid to have tests on me fearing bad news or surgery would conflict with his tests. But not testing me might give trouble a chance to increase and could be my end. Just noticed the problem today and am scared very scared. Anyway I'd not go out in the rain either. I guess it's just an extra rinse for the clothes.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> My flowers


So lovely. And so many cards too. You are loved.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> It was indeed yet another very windy night! We woke up this morning to this in the back garden. They are the two huge pieces of fake lawn from the front garden that we laid out flat at the back in early December, to be taken away when the new lawn goes down (on 3rd March, yay!!) They are really, really heavy but are now rolled up down the side of the house! Spring came to my garden while I was away!!xxxx


Nice to se flowers are blooming somewhere... not here


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I tried to catch up on everyone's posts to ought, but am having so much trouble and pain, with my right eye, that I really have no idea of where to go, and what to do; about this $#@%& eye, to sstop the pain and get back to my own reality, and normality! Anyway, I am experiencing some fairly awful pain, and can now barely see with my left eye, and I want it all to be fixed ..........{b}TOMORROW{/b}, then feel no further pain for the next few years!
> 
> Anyhow, I shall now say farewell, and please forgive any errors, as I can barely see anything now, so this post has not been proofproofread, so therthere bound to be many errors of one short, our another!
> 
> Have a loveiy day, and hopefully I will be able to read agatn, but somehow, I don't like my chances of that happening! ???????????????????? xoxox0


Wish your healing takes place right away. Hard to wait when in pain. I always believe thing will get better then fear they won't. I'm like a dog chasing it's tail.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:



> Had a lovely day at the show. Looked at a lot then I was forced to buy some. John Arbon gave me a birthday present.


Must have been hard to decide. These are all beautiful.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Josephine, have fun playing with all your new stuff. xx


Yes, Happy Birthday.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Our pay stubs used to list the amount of money that went to healthcare, but now it comes out of the general pot of each province's budget.
> The problem with specialists here, is that all specialists are in Toronto/Montreal/Calgary/Vancouver, so anyone outside of those areas has to travel and usually stay in an expensive hotel overnight, just to see a specialist. The rural doctors have huge caseloads and are getting older and the younger doctors don't want to locate to a rural area. I've seen billboards along the roads up towards my brother's cottage advertising that they need family general practice doctors and are willing to give incentives to get the younger doctors to locate in that area.
> Also expensive machinery like MRI machines are located where the specialists are. Our little hospital in Port Hope used to be well equipped because it was designated a trauma centre for the highway. Because private people purchased and owned the equipment and it was only on loan to the hospital, when the province closed our hospital, the province was not able to transfer that equipment to the new hospital in Cobourg. Some of the equipment was loaned to the clinics in Port Hope and some went to the hospital in the next town over. Wherever the owner chose. (The province has never purchased that equipment for the hospital in Cobourg)


I think our politicians should do some research asking regular people like you about issues. They are not saying how it will be paid for here and no ideas on how it will affect us as it has affected you.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> https://www.facebook.com/fishy.licious.1/videos/10158655557811874/?t=0
> 
> Hope you can open this, it is exactly like this in Vietnam, terrifying. My son or DIL had to hold my hand every time we crossed the road!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It does look dangerous.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Recently Harold gave me a crossword puzzle book a friend of his had shared. There were words I never heard of and when I looked them up on the internet I could not find anything about those words. The one thing that confused me the most was the abbreviation for direction being nbe or sbw. Finally one puzzle answer should have been mph. However the answer was Kmh. Then I realized the book was not written in the states. Is nbw north northwest or what does the B stand for?


Maybe 'by'


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I had an extremely bad day on Saturday, because of that eye, it was so bad that I really wanted to get rid of it, but I'm so glad that I didn't find the guts to do it! Instead, I found that if I kept my eye covered, any time that I ventured into the sunshine, my eye began to have pain, so I will be getting myself an eyepatch, and will be wearing wrap-around sunglasses, as probechon for the afore mentioned eye! I really hope this works for me, and isn't just a pipe dream, of mine! xoxoxo


Have you tried warm flannel applied to the eye repeated a few times ? Or cold packs?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are seeing someone tomorrow. Or can you get to an emergency clinic and get bumped to the head of the queue, if necessary.


Mav, that probably wouldn't happen, but luckily I have found that the pain and suffering, that I suffered, was actually caused by letting the sun shine on my face. I foundthis out when I kept the right side of my face covered, whenever I was outside, and I didn't have any pain for the entire day; so now I have an eye patch, to help keep the sun off it; but I will still be getting it sorted out. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Judi I sure hope you have gotten some professional help for your eye pain. With your dizziness and eye pain I would definitely screaming for medical help to see if the problem was indeed with my eyes and ears. Sending caring hugs and best wishes.


Thanks Jinx, I do not have any dizziness, since the last visit to my physio, and the pain associated with my eye was caused by the sun, but I don't know how That works, but the next day, I kept half of my face covered, and after protecting my eye for the entire day, I had no pain, in my eye and head, due to keeping the right side of my face covered. I have also accessed an eye patch to make the covering of my eye, much easier! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Have you tried warm flannel applied to the eye repeated a few times ? Or cold packs?


Hi Polly, I was t rying everything, on the day that this happened. I have a condition with my eye, known as Dry Eye, and sometimesit feels like I have a piece of sandpaper in my eye. I have found that if I don't keep the sun off my affected eye, then the sandpaper feeling gets worse. I only found that out the next day, because I covered that side of my face, whenever I went outside; and found that I was pain free that day, so that eye will be covered each day, from now on, and I will also be wearing wrap - around Sunglasses, hopefully Polaroid ones! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and bright Surrey. I had a lovely birthday yesterday and was spoilt rotten. Thank you all for your cards and good wishes.


This morning I am out for coffee with the coven. I seem to have made by birthday last from last Wednesday to today. Can't be bad.

Will catch up later.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from a sunny but colder Norfolk. Made a drover's pie and put a load of washing in, now time to sit down and catch up. They say the weather is getting colder later in the week and we might have some white stuff though I doubt we'll have any here. Ran out of yarn on my hat so have started another shawl just to use up my 4 ply/fingerweight yarn. Don't think anything else is planned for the day, still waiting for the heating oil and still running on fumes, think we will be in trouble if it doesn't come today. Have a good day. See you later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's snowing now. The forecasters are saying rain/snow/ice pellets/wet cr** falling from the sky all day today. Luckily the ground is warm enough that most of this is melting when it hits the ground. Tonight the real snow starts and by Friday we will have over 6" of snow plus blowing wind, drifts and dropping temperatures. Fun, fun, fun. Not.
The rail blockade at Belleville was removed yesterday. 10 people were arrested at the scene, but released later without charges. And another blockade was set up near Hamilton on the way to Niagara Falls. This blockade was not set up by indigenous people, just perpetual protesters, so the police are expected to move in this morning. The QEW from Hamilton will be a commuter nightmare.
After all the extra cars on the road Toronto is talking about putting tolls on their roads for people coming in from out of town, again. They were talked out of this the last time.
The teachers (except the Catholic teachers) have given an ultimatum that talks need to start again or they will be shutting down the education system for this year. The Catholic teachers have continued their negotiations with the province so they are not included in this.
There are now 11 people in Canada with Covid-19. Some of these were infected by a lady who went to China, but has never shown symptoms. An asymptomatic carrier. She was on a couple of flights across the country and the government is now trying to track down and check everyone who was on the airplanes with her.
There is a poncho KAL at my LYS. I've asked if my brioche poncho qualifies, or will I need to start a new project.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny but colder Norfolk. Made a drover's pie and put a load of washing in, now time to sit down and catch up. They say the weather is getting colder later in the week and we might have some white stuff though I doubt we'll have any here. Ran out of yarn on my hat so have started another shawl just to use up my 4 ply/fingerweight yarn. Don't think anything else is planned for the day, still waiting for the heating oil and still running on fumes, think we will be in trouble if it doesn't come today. Have a good day. See you later. xx


I'm crossing my fingers that your oil will show today. Dig out all the shawls and blankets just in case.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and bright Surrey. I had a lovely birthday yesterday and was spoilt rotten. Thank you all for your cards and good wishes.
> 
> This morning I am out for coffee with the coven. I seem to have made by birthday last from last Wednesday to today. Can't be bad.
> 
> Will catch up later.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Happy Tuesday.
You deserve to be spoiled rotten.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, I was t rying everything, on the day that this happened. I have a condition with my eye, known as Dry Eye, and sometimesit feels like I have a piece of sandpaper in my eye. I have found that if I don't keep the sun off my affected eye, then the sandpaper feeling gets worse. I only found that out the next day, because I covered that side of my face, whenever I went outside; and found that I was pain free that day, so that eye will be covered each day, from now on, and I will also be wearing wrap - around Sunglasses, hopefully Polaroid ones! xoxoxo


We have been taught from a young age to always wear sunglasses when we go out. The little kids sunglasses are so cute. Sun reflecting off snow can cause temporary blindness.
I have multiple sunglasses in every coat pocket and several in my car. I have to buy more expensive sunglasses that fit over my glasses. I've tried the clip ons, but I find them less than effective. And my lenses are too thick for the colour changing coating.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Wishing you continued healing.. It's a hard month for me too but I'm trying to focus on how lucky I am that they were in my life and now in my memories. My friend says I'm forgetting bad times but I like that. Forgetting helps so it's good right now. I'm having health worries and don't want son to fret because he has a test coming and if it shows bad inside they might remove intestines. I don't know how bad worry could affect his inflammation. I'm afraid to have tests on me fearing bad news or surgery would conflict with his tests. But not testing me might give trouble a chance to increase and could be my end. Just noticed the problem today and am scared very scared. Anyway I'd not go out in the rain either. I guess it's just an extra rinse for the clothes.


Oh I do feel for you and your worries Polly, wish I could help. All I can come up with is my usual 'this too shall pass'. Hang in there girl, you'll make yourself ill with worrying! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jinx, I do not have any dizziness, since the last visit to my physio, and the pain associated with my eye was caused by the sun, but I don't know how That works, but the next day, I kept half of my face covered, and after protecting my eye for the entire day, I had no pain, in my eye and head, due to keeping the right side of my face covered. I have also accessed an eye patch to make the covering of my eye, much easier! xoxoxo


Keep remembering to cover up until you can see a specialist about your eyes.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Recently Harold gave me a crossword puzzle book a friend of his had shared. There were words I never heard of and when I looked them up on the internet I could not find anything about those words. The one thing that confused me the most was the abbreviation for direction being nbe or sbw. Finally one puzzle answer should have been mph. However the answer was Kmh. Then I realized the book was not written in the states. Is nbw north northwest or what does the B stand for?





jollypolly said:


> Maybe 'by'


You got it Polly. It's North by West which is a compass heading between North and Northwest, although we usually say North by Northwest (instead of North by West), because it is between those two points on the compass.
The KMH was a giveaway that it was a Canadian book (KiloMetres per Hour)


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny but colder Norfolk. Made a drover's pie and put a load of washing in, now time to sit down and catch up. They say the weather is getting colder later in the week and we might have some white stuff though I doubt we'll have any here. Ran out of yarn on my hat so have started another shawl just to use up my 4 ply/fingerweight yarn. Don't think anything else is planned for the day, still waiting for the heating oil and still running on fumes, think we will be in trouble if it doesn't come today. Have a good day. See you later. xx


Aren't you supposed to put beef in your drovers pie and not washing??? Just sayin'!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Nice to se flowers are blooming somewhere... not here


Not here either.
Bring on the flower pictures!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Wishing you continued healing.. It's a hard month for me too but I'm trying to focus on how lucky I am that they were in my life and now in my memories. My friend says I'm forgetting bad times but I like that. Forgetting helps so it's good right now. I'm having health worries and don't want son to fret because he has a test coming and if it shows bad inside they might remove intestines. I don't know how bad worry could affect his inflammation. I'm afraid to have tests on me fearing bad news or surgery would conflict with his tests. But not testing me might give trouble a chance to increase and could be my end. Just noticed the problem today and am scared very scared. Anyway I'd not go out in the rain either. I guess it's just an extra rinse for the clothes.


I'm crossing my fingers for a good result from your test that shows something that can be easily fixed.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, we have 9'C today so it is a bit chilly! Have just returned from having my hair cut, quite a relief to get rid of all that fur round my neck! 

This afternoon, we are off to see Emma at the cinema, it wouldn't be my first choice but there really isn't much else on and at least it's 'out'!!!

Halfway up my cable square now but can only knit that during daylight hours. I'm a bit sick of knitting hats for the homeless so I am moving on to a Marianna baby sweater for Woollies for the World, it looks easy enough to do while watching TV, I'll let you know how it goes!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It works for me!! I have a private insurance too that provides quick diagnosis which I have used on occasion but I have no complaints at all about our National Health Service, I am so grateful for it, even if it is struggling these days!!xxxx





jollypolly said:


> Good to know. There's much debate here among candidates for president. Saying people won't need private insurance.


I also have private insurance to pay for everything outside of the hospital. But I have no fear of going to the emergency room at the hospital if I have a problem. I wouldnt' be handed a bill that I can't pay when I came out.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. There was a slight covering of snow on the tops of cars and roofs this morning but it disappeared quickly. I went to s and b but Margaret didn't go. I had a really nice time. I usually do when I go by myself, I think Margaret (love her to bits) winds me up on a Monday and goes on silly and is always late which I don't like to be. Anyway, forgive me for saying what I think???? It's very windy now.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY LOVELY JOSEPHINE, I hope you are having a great day, just doing what you want to do. Another lady has had a granddaughter last week so I had a look at all her photos , then I brought out that video that Angela sent us on watts app of marcelina not wanting eggs. She was great and we all had a great laugh.
> 
> I think that's all for my news tonight. So I'll catch up and see you later. Love yawl xxx????


I'm glad that you can go to s and b by yourself when you want to. Mum won't go to the over 60s here by herself. Other than shopping, she won't do anything by herself.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, we have 9'C today so it is a bit chilly! Have just returned from having my hair cut, quite a relief to get rid of all that fur round my neck!
> 
> This afternoon, we are off to see Emma at the cinema, it wouldn't be my first choice but there really isn't much else on and at least it's 'out'!!!
> 
> Halfway up my cable square now but can only knit that during daylight hours. I'm a bit sick of knitting hats for the homeless so I am moving on to a Marianna baby sweater for Woollies for the World, it looks easy enough to do while watching TV, I'll let you know how it goes!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


That will be a nice little sweater. I want to knit a baby surprise jacket for my LYS. They have a bunch of baby sweaters on display but don't have a bsj.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day.


You too dear, be careful out there!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Aren't you supposed to put beef in your drovers pie and not washing??? Just sayin'!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


When I was writing that I thought someone would make a smart a**e reply and guess who it was? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Not here either.
> Bring on the flower pictures!!!!


Your wish is my command, the welcome committee at our front door. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Your wish is my command, the welcome committee at our front door. xx


Very nice.


----------



## jinx

Oh, I thought they were made with mince meat?


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny but colder Norfolk. Made a drover's pie and put a load of washing in, now time to sit down and catch up. They say the weather is getting colder later in the week and we might have some white stuff though I doubt we'll have any here. Ran out of yarn on my hat so have started another shawl just to use up my 4 ply/fingerweight yarn. Don't think anything else is planned for the day, still waiting for the heating oil and still running on fumes, think we will be in trouble if it doesn't come today. Have a good day. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

All the reports said we would have a terrible storm today. Yesterday they said the storm took a left turn and we would only get a few inches. This a.m. they say the storm turned more left and we will have a lovely day without snow. Yeah!


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's snowing now. The forecasters are saying rain/snow/ice pellets/wet cr** falling from the sky all day today. Luckily the ground is warm enough that most of this is melting when it hits the ground. Tonight the real snow starts and by Friday we will have over 6" of snow plus blowing wind, drifts and dropping temperatures. Fun, fun, fun. Not.
> The rail blockade at Belleville was removed yesterday. 10 people were arrested at the scene, but released later without charges. And another blockade was set up near Hamilton on the way to Niagara Falls. This blockade was not set up by indigenous people, just perpetual protesters, so the police are expected to move in this morning. The QEW from Hamilton will be a commuter nightmare.
> After all the extra cars on the road Toronto is talking about putting tolls on their roads for people coming in from out of town, again. They were talked out of this the last time.
> The teachers (except the Catholic teachers) have given an ultimatum that talks need to start again or they will be shutting down the education system for this year. The Catholic teachers have continued their negotiations with the province so they are not included in this.
> There are now 11 people in Canada with Covid-19. Some of these were infected by a lady who went to China, but has never shown symptoms. An asymptomatic carrier. She was on a couple of flights across the country and the government is now trying to track down and check everyone who was on the airplanes with her.
> There is a poncho KAL at my LYS. I've asked if my brioche poncho qualifies, or will I need to start a new project.


----------



## jinx

I assumed it was BY. However, I have never heard it expressed that way except in the title of a movie.North by northwest.



nitz8catz said:


> You got it Polly. It's North by West which is a compass heading between North and Northwest, although we usually say North by Northwest (instead of North by West), because it is between those two points on the compass.
> The KMH was a giveaway that it was a Canadian book (KiloMetres per Hour)


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh, I thought they were made with mince meat?


Oh no, not you as well. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Emma sounds like a fun interesting movie. Hope you enjoy it.
Marianna baby sweater is very extremely easy. Of course it is much easier if you have markers to show where the increases go so you do not have to keep counting. ????


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, we have 9'C today so it is a bit chilly! Have just returned from having my hair cut, quite a relief to get rid of all that fur round my neck!
> 
> This afternoon, we are off to see Emma at the cinema, it wouldn't be my first choice but there really isn't much else on and at least it's 'out'!!!
> 
> Halfway up my cable square now but can only knit that during daylight hours. I'm a bit sick of knitting hats for the homeless so I am moving on to a Marianna baby sweater for Woollies for the World, it looks easy enough to do while watching TV, I'll let you know how it goes!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Do you have the special drops to fight dry eye? They work very well and are very helpful.



Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, I was t rying everything, on the day that this happened. I have a condition with my eye, known as Dry Eye, and sometimesit feels like I have a piece of sandpaper in my eye. I have found that if I don't keep the sun off my affected eye, then the sandpaper feeling gets worse. I only found that out the next day, because I covered that side of my face, whenever I went outside; and found that I was pain free that day, so that eye will be covered each day, from now on, and I will also be wearing wrap - around Sunglasses, hopefully Polaroid ones! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday with the coven.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and bright Surrey. I had a lovely birthday yesterday and was spoilt rotten. Thank you all for your cards and good wishes.
> 
> This morning I am out for coffee with the coven. I seem to have made by birthday last from last Wednesday to today. Can't be bad.
> 
> Will catch up later.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a dry Seattle area. Going to the LYS for Fiber Social this morning and then a couple of errands. Not much else planned today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hi everyone, it's been cold but breezy and dry although I believe the rain is on its way. I got some more washing done today. I went into Karen's this morning, she provided the hot choc so I provided a few after eight mints. Andrew was there and says he is going into hospital next Wednesday to have his other knee,operated on. So there'll be no one to see to Karen through the day. I'll probably stay home Wednesday and Thursday, so as I can make her a drink until her daughter comes in. Her son will be calling too. Andrew was going to take me to the station to go to York but I think I'd better book a taxi. Not a problem. I'll be on drink duty for a couple of weeks until he can manage on one crutch. It's difficult for them.

I haven't seen Margaret today and this morning, I got a phone call from Sheila at over 60's to say it was cancelled today. So I had a day to myself and it was ok. I don't know why it was cancelled, I tend to feel like this is the start of the finish....does that make sense. 

Sue will have done 2 days of her new hours. So I don't know how it's gone. I darent phone her in case she's in bed resting. I'll probably go tomorrow if the weathers ok. Donna comes in the morning! I'll just skip the rest hahaha

That's all my news for today. But love yawl. I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Your wish is my command, the welcome committee at our front door. xx


Spring must be coming. Send it up north.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> When I was writing that I thought someone would make a smart a**e reply and guess who it was? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I try not to let you down!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Your wish is my command, the welcome committee at our front door. xx


Aww, that looks lovely!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Emma sounds like a fun interesting movie. Hope you enjoy it.
> Marianna baby sweater is very extremely easy. Of course it is much easier if you have markers to show where the increases go so you do not have to keep counting. ????


Thanks for the tip off dear!! Yes, enjoyed the film very much, have never read the book so can't say how accurate it was but lovely scenery, costumes, hair, hats etc!! In the credits there was listed knitting and crochet stylist'!! Didn't actually notice and knitting or crochet! :sm12: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Spring must be coming. Send it up north.


It might be too much of a shock, I can't get over how early everything is coming here, even the trees are in blossom. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I try not to let you down!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


I had noticed. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but cold Norfolk, the wind is icy cold. Off to the hospital in an hour to see what can be done with my knee. Don't know if I'll make any of knit and natter it's all according if appointments are on time or even running early. Dinner out whatever then knitting. Our oil eventually came at 7 this morning so have now got heat and hot water. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny but colder Norfolk. Made a drover's pie and put a load of washing in, now time to sit down and catch up. They say the weather is getting colder later in the week and we might have some white stuff though I doubt we'll have any here. Ran out of yarn on my hat so have started another shawl just to use up my 4 ply/fingerweight yarn. Don't think anything else is planned for the day, still waiting for the heating oil and still running on fumes, think we will be in trouble if it doesn't come today. Have a good day. See you later. xx


Jacki, I really hope the oil gets delivered today, and you can stay warm, because I think there might be more cold weather heading your way, I hope it isn't too bad, though! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's snowing now. The forecasters are saying rain/snow/ice pellets/wet cr** falling from the sky all day today. Luckily the ground is warm enough that most of this is melting when it hits the ground. Tonight the real snow starts and by Friday we will have over 6" of snow plus blowing wind, drifts and dropping temperatures. Fun, fun, fun. Not.
> The rail blockade at Belleville was removed yesterday. 10 people were arrested at the scene, but released later without charges. And another blockade was set up near Hamilton on the way to Niagara Falls. This blockade was not set up by indigenous people, just perpetual protesters, so the police are expected to move in this morning. The QEW from Hamilton will be a commuter nightmare.
> After all the extra cars on the road Toronto is talking about putting tolls on their roads for people coming in from out of town, again. They were talked out of this the last time.
> The teachers (except the Catholic teachers) have given an ultimatum that talks need to start again or they will be shutting down the education system for this year. The Catholic teachers have continued their negotiations with the province so they are not included in this.
> There are now 11 people in Canada with Covid-19. Some of these were infected by a lady who went to China, but has never shown symptoms. An asymptomatic carrier. She was on a couple of flights across the country and the government is now trying to track down and check everyone who was on the airplanes with her.
> There is a poncho KAL at my LYS. I've asked if my brioche poncho qualifies, or will I need to start a new project.


Oooh ...... a Brioche Poncho sounds good; it should be nice and warm, anyway!
I have ripped back the sleeves of Claire's Jacket, and will be redoing them, in a way that I like better! I only have to work out how to do it now! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have been taught from a young age to always wear sunglasses when we go out. The little kids sunglasses are so cute. Sun reflecting off snow can cause temporary blindness.
> I have multiple sunglasses in every coat pocket and several in my car. I have to buy more expensive sunglasses that fit over my glasses. I've tried the clip ons, but I find them less than effective. And my lenses are too thick for the colour changing coating.


I have always worn sunglasses, since I was 17, and wrap around ones at that; but with this dry eye business, everything seems to change, in ways I don't understand. I have a condition with my Corneas (Corneal Dystrophy), which makes sunglasses very necessary for me, and all off my children & grandchildren, also wear sunglasses because of the intensity of the Australian Sun, and also the reflection from the sand and the sea.
I have never experienced such pain, from the sun on any face before, but now I know it can happen. Also, many people in Australia, have growths, on the whites of their eyes which are caused by sun exposure, these are Pterygium, which can also cover the pupil, affecting the sight of the person.
I now have an eyepatch, just call me "Captain Jude", to help keep the sun from the devil ???? eye! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that you can go to s and b by yourself when you want to. Mum won't go to the over 60s here by herself. Other than shopping, she won't do anything by herself.


I would love to jump in my car, and go shopping by myself again, but I can't tell what my sight is going to be like, from day to day; and I don't get any warning if I am about to blackout, so I just have to have someone take me! ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> When I was writing that I thought someone would make a smart a**e reply and guess who it was? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Yep, she beat me to it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Your wish is my command, the welcome committee at our front door. xx


All the daffodils that I have seen on here, are beautiful, but I really don't think they would survive here, anymore! I had many floors in my yard, about 40 old years ago, but now the heat is even causing a lot of damage to the geraniums, that I was growing; and they are from a hot climate! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and sunny Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday and was spoilt rotten once again. Seeral crafty presents and gorgeous wrapping paper that I want to use in a collage.

Off to cover the town in posters about or grand unveiling by the Mayor this morning. And then hopefully do some craft this afternoon.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx

ps Good luck Jacky at the hospital.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Do you have the special drops to fight dry eye? They work very well and are very helpful.


I have gel to put in my eye, and it is very good, it works within seconds! ????????


----------



## Xiang

And now I will say goodnight, and catchup again tomorrow! Have a wonderful day, and shay warm! ????xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cold Norfolk, the wind is icy cold. Off to the hospital in an hour to see what can be done with my knee. Don't know if I'll make any of knit and natter it's all according if appointments are on time or even running early. Dinner out whatever then knitting. Our oil eventually came at 7 this morning so have now got heat and hot water. Have a good day. xx


Hope your appointment goes well and you get some answers and hopefully some help! Also happy your oil has turned up, I guess you're in charge of ordering it from now on?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have always worn sunglasses, since I was 17, and wrap around ones at that; but with this dry eye business, everything seems to change, in ways I don't understand. I have a condition with my Corneas (Corneal Dystrophy), which makes sunglasses very necessary for me, and all off my children & grandchildren, also wear sunglasses because of the intensity of the Australian Sun, and also the reflection from the sand and the sea.
> I have never experienced such pain, from the sun on any face before, but now I know it can happen. Also, many people in Australia, have growths, on the whites of their eyes which are caused by sun exposure, these are Pterygium, which can also cover the pupil, affecting the sight of the person.
> I now have an eyepatch, just call me "Captain Jude", to help keep the sun from the devil ???? eye! ???????????? xoxoxo


I'm sure you look very dashing but you are right to do whatever you need to do to stop the pain and get on with your life!! Hope a long-term answer to this problem can be found for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright, sunny but very cold London, we have 7'C today. I know that to some of you North Americans that must sound like a heatwave but It feels pretty darned chilly to me!!

My grandson, Jake was in Austria at half term last week on a skiing trip, I sincerely hope that he didn't come into contact with this horrible virus that is now in Italy, with a couple of cases in Austria too. This is him and his friends on the nursery slopes, he apparently had a great time!!

I am off to visit a friend later but nothing else planned for the day. Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's snowing lightly but the ground is still wet so no accumulation, same as yesterday. The snow will get heavier this afternoon and tonight. 
The teacher strike was called on account of the snowstorm.
The train blockade at Belleville was pulled down yesterday and 5 others popped up in other locations. None of them were by indigenous people. We have too many people NOT working in this province who are willing to stop and interfere with the people who ARE working. The 5 hereditary leaders are refusing to talk to the government representatives, but they keep making demands, that the government eventually gives them. One the sub-chiefs from the tribe was on social media complaining that 3 of those 5 should not be hereditary chiefs. The role is inherited through their mothers, and their mothers were stripped of their rights. So this is very much a "civil war" within the tribe. 2 other projects on indigenous lands have now been cancelled as the companies don't want to have to deal with incidents and publicity like this.
Another person at work has now announced that they are retiring at the end of the week. We're dropping like flies. One of the other fellows on my team was traded to another team. He went into meet with his new boss and spent most of that meeting swearing. Not at his current boss, but at his treatment by his previous boss (my boss). We haven't had a team meeting since September and we only find out what is going on because some people talk very loudly because management hasn't told us anything, other than our jobs will be "completely transformed" by 5 years from now.
I have an overnight bag packed with knitting project and I'm ready if I get snowed into work. I'm only missing my ipod.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but very cold London, we have 7'C today. I know that to some of you North Americans that must sound like a heatwave but It feels pretty darned chilly to me!!
> 
> My grandson, Jake was in Austria at half term last week on a skiing trip, I sincerely hope that he didn't come into contact with this horrible virus that is now in Italy, with a couple of cases in Austria too. This is him and his friends on the nursery slopes, he apparently had a great time!!
> 
> I am off to visit a friend later but nothing else planned for the day. Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


That's a nice picture. I never learned how to downhill ski.
I heard the two cases in Austria were from a couple who drove from northern Italy where the virus is out of control. Hopefully Austria has that couple isolated and the boys won't come in contact with them or anyone that they met.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have gel to put in my eye, and it is very good, it works within seconds! ????????


I'm glad you are getting some relief.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's snowing lightly but the ground is still wet so no accumulation, same as yesterday. The snow will get heavier this afternoon and tonight.
> The teacher strike was called on account of the snowstorm.
> The train blockade at Belleville was pulled down yesterday and 5 others popped up in other locations. None of them were by indigenous people. We have too many people NOT working in this province who are willing to stop and interfere with the people who ARE working. The 5 hereditary leaders are refusing to talk to the government representatives, but they keep making demands, that the government eventually gives them. One the sub-chiefs from the tribe was on social media complaining that 3 of those 5 should not be hereditary chiefs. The role is inherited through their mothers, and their mothers were stripped of their rights. So this is very much a "civil war" within the tribe. 2 other projects on indigenous lands have now been cancelled as the companies don't want to have to deal with incidents and publicity like this.
> Another person at work has now announced that they are retiring at the end of the week. We're dropping like flies. One of the other fellows on my team was traded to another team. He went into meet with his new boss and spent most of that meeting swearing. Not at his current boss, but at his treatment by his previous boss (my boss). We haven't had a team meeting since September and we only find out what is going on because some people talk very loudly because management hasn't told us anything, other than our jobs will be "completely transformed" by 5 years from now.
> I have an overnight bag packed with knitting project and I'm ready if I get snowed into work. I'm only missing my ipod.


Still not found that ipod? Sorry to hear that, I hope it is just hiding and hasn't run away for good! Hope you don't get snowed in but good to be prepared just in case! Better put the bins out in a minute!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and sunny Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday and was spoilt rotten once again. Seeral crafty presents and gorgeous wrapping paper that I want to use in a collage.
> 
> Off to cover the town in posters about or grand unveiling by the Mayor this morning. And then hopefully do some craft this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx
> 
> ps Good luck Jacky at the hospital.


Happy Wednesday.
Have a leisurely walk around putting up those posters.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> All the daffodils that I have seen on here, are beautiful, but I really don't think they would survive here, anymore! I had many floors in my yard, about 40 old years ago, but now the heat is even causing a lot of damage to the geraniums, that I was growing; and they are from a hot climate! ???? xoxoxo


There are some pretty flowering cacti, but they probably flower at a different time of the year.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's a nice picture. I never learned how to downhill ski.
> I heard the two cases in Austria were from a couple who drove from northern Italy where the virus is out of control. Hopefully Austria has that couple isolated and the boys won't come in contact with them or anyone that they met.


He's home now but I bet mum and dad are watching him like hawks!! Apparently, they are now advising anyone returning from Vietnam and some other Eastern countries to self-isolate if they have any symptoms of the virus. Very happy to say that I have none!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have always worn sunglasses, since I was 17, and wrap around ones at that; but with this dry eye business, everything seems to change, in ways I don't understand. I have a condition with my Corneas (Corneal Dystrophy), which makes sunglasses very necessary for me, and all off my children & grandchildren, also wear sunglasses because of the intensity of the Australian Sun, and also the reflection from the sand and the sea.
> I have never experienced such pain, from the sun on any face before, but now I know it can happen. Also, many people in Australia, have growths, on the whites of their eyes which are caused by sun exposure, these are Pterygium, which can also cover the pupil, affecting the sight of the person.
> I now have an eyepatch, just call me "Captain Jude", to help keep the sun from the devil ???? eye! ???????????? xoxoxo


I hope a specialist can give you some options, Captain Jude. That condition is not nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oooh ...... a Brioche Poncho sounds good; it should be nice and warm, anyway!
> I have ripped back the sleeves of Claire's Jacket, and will be redoing them, in a way that I like better! I only have to work out how to do it now! ???????????? xoxoxo


If it was in heavier yarn it might be warm. This is in fingering/sock weight yarn and the gauge is quite loose so only "spring-time" warmth.
I hope your re-design works better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cold Norfolk, the wind is icy cold. Off to the hospital in an hour to see what can be done with my knee. Don't know if I'll make any of knit and natter it's all according if appointments are on time or even running early. Dinner out whatever then knitting. Our oil eventually came at 7 this morning so have now got heat and hot water. Have a good day. xx


Yay for oil delivery.
I hope you get some answers about your knee.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It might be too much of a shock, I can't get over how early everything is coming here, even the trees are in blossom. xx


We've got spring birds here. There was a robin singing in our paper birch. Silly bird will get covered in snow today. And the robins don't eat bird seed. We'll have to put out some cat kibbles for the robin.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi everyone, it's been cold but breezy and dry although I believe the rain is on its way. I got some more washing done today. I went into Karen's this morning, she provided the hot choc so I provided a few after eight mints. Andrew was there and says he is going into hospital next Wednesday to have his other knee,operated on. So there'll be no one to see to Karen through the day. I'll probably stay home Wednesday and Thursday, so as I can make her a drink until her daughter comes in. Her son will be calling too. Andrew was going to take me to the station to go to York but I think I'd better book a taxi. Not a problem. I'll be on drink duty for a couple of weeks until he can manage on one crutch. It's difficult for them.
> 
> I haven't seen Margaret today and this morning, I got a phone call from Sheila at over 60's to say it was cancelled today. So I had a day to myself and it was ok. I don't know why it was cancelled, I tend to feel like this is the start of the finish....does that make sense.
> 
> Sue will have done 2 days of her new hours. So I don't know how it's gone. I darent phone her in case she's in bed resting. I'll probably go tomorrow if the weathers ok. Donna comes in the morning! I'll just skip the rest hahaha
> 
> That's all my news for today. But love yawl. I'll catch up now.


Love you back.
Do you have another group that you can join if over 60s folds?


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a dry Seattle area. Going to the LYS for Fiber Social this morning and then a couple of errands. Not much else planned today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Enjoy the dry. I know it is usually short-lived on your coast.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I assumed it was BY. However, I have never heard it expressed that way except in the title of a movie.North by northwest.


According to Wikipedia, the true term is supposed to be Northwest by North, so I guess that movie influenced language up here because I've only heard of North by Northwest for a direction and not the other way round.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Points_of_the_compass


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> All the reports said we would have a terrible storm today. Yesterday they said the storm took a left turn and we would only get a few inches. This a.m. they say the storm turned more left and we will have a lovely day without snow. Yeah!


We got more rain than snow yesterday, so no accumulation and the roads just stayed wet not messy.
I hope your snow free streak continues.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> He's home now but I bet mum and dad are watching him like hawks!! Apparently, they are now advising anyone returning from Vietnam and some other Eastern countries to self-isolate if they have any symptoms of the virus. Very happy to say that I have none!!xxxx


Apparently the latest cluster of virus outbreaks were caused by carriers who didn't have any symptoms, which makes containment more problematic. So far all the people who were quarantined at the army bases here have not had the virus and haven't infected anyone else.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Still not found that ipod? Sorry to hear that, I hope it is just hiding and hasn't run away for good! Hope you don't get snowed in but good to be prepared just in case! Better put the bins out in a minute!! xxxx


I put them out first thing this morning in case the bin men came early because of the snow.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope your appointment goes well and you get some answers and hopefully some help! Also happy your oil has turned up, I guess you're in charge of ordering it from now on?!!! xxxx


Not taking on any more of his jobs but will make sure he's reminded earlier next time. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from our trip round the town. We have over 30 places displaying our leaflet.

Ps that's my purple arm in the photo ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not taking on any more of his jobs but will make sure he's reminded earlier next time. xxxx


How did you get on at the hospital? X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> How did you get on at the hospital? X


Not good or satisfying. Doctor says torn ligament is not the cause, everyone at our ages have a tear in their ligament. Had another x-ray, nothing to see like in the last one I had. Now have to have an arthroscopy (camera in knee). Another 3-4 months wait, so no further on. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not good or satisfying. Doctor says torn ligament is not the cause, everyone at our ages have a tear in their ligament. Had another x-ray, nothing to see like in the last one I had. Now have to have an arthroscopy (camera in knee). Another 3-4 months wait, so no further on. xx


That's not good. I had an arthroscopy a couple if years before my total knee replacement. X


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cold Norfolk, the wind is icy cold. Off to the hospital in an hour to see what can be done with my knee. Don't know if I'll make any of knit and natter it's all according if appointments are on time or even running early. Dinner out whatever then knitting. Our oil eventually came at 7 this morning so have now got heat and hot water. Have a good day. xx


I hope the appointments go well today. Glad you finally got your oil delivery. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> He's home now but I bet mum and dad are watching him like hawks!! Apparently, they are now advising anyone returning from Vietnam and some other Eastern countries to self-isolate if they have any symptoms of the virus. Very happy to say that I have none!!xxxx


Thank goodness for that! I hope it stays that way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy the dry. I know it is usually short-lived on your coast.


Yes, it is. Supposed to get rain again on Friday, I think. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> We got more rain than snow yesterday, so no accumulation and the roads just stayed wet not messy.
> I hope your snow free streak continues.


I hope so, too, for both of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back from our trip round the town. We have over 30 places displaying our leaflet.
> 
> Ps that's my purple arm in the photo ????


Glad you got them all put up. It's a wonderful project and you all did a fabulous job of putting it all together. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not good or satisfying. Doctor says torn ligament is not the cause, everyone at our ages have a tear in their ligament. Had another x-ray, nothing to see like in the last one I had. Now have to have an arthroscopy (camera in knee). Another 3-4 months wait, so no further on. xx


Another 3-4 months? That is so not right that you have to wait so long for these appointments. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's dry and 43F here this morning. Will be having my permanent crown put on this morning. Then I think I'm all finished with the dentist for another 6 months or so. Will be meeting up with a friend late this afternoon. Other than that, not too much going on so will be hanging out with Flo. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Back from our trip round the town. We have over 30 places displaying our leaflet.
> 
> Ps that's my purple arm in the photo ????


Awesome!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from our trip round the town. We have over 30 places displaying our leaflet.
> 
> Ps that's my purple arm in the photo ????


Of course it is!!! Exciting times!! I'm sure all will be most impressed!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Afternoon. Sorry you did not get answers at the hospital. However, it is a start and hopefully you will get another appointment soon.
Did you make it to knit and natter? So glad you got oil just in time. Hope you got enough to last you a long time.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cold Norfolk, the wind is icy cold. Off to the hospital in an hour to see what can be done with my knee. Don't know if I'll make any of knit and natter it's all according if appointments are on time or even running early. Dinner out whatever then knitting. Our oil eventually came at 7 this morning so have now got heat and hot water. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

I did not know you had a disease in your eye. That would explain why it is painful to you. Hope protecting it from the sun keeps it fairly pain free.


----------



## jinx

Yes 7 would feel nice compared to our negative 6. 
Jake looks great on the bunny slope. Hoping that no one comes in contact with that awful virus. Glad you made it on your trip before all air travel was halted. 


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but very cold London, we have 7'C today. I know that to some of you North Americans that must sound like a heatwave but It feels pretty darned chilly to me!!
> 
> My grandson, Jake was in Austria at half term last week on a skiing trip, I sincerely hope that he didn't come into contact with this horrible virus that is now in Italy, with a couple of cases in Austria too. This is him and his friends on the nursery slopes, he apparently had a great time!!
> 
> I am off to visit a friend later but nothing else planned for the day. Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I hope your overnight bag is not necessary. Good to have, just in case. Wish you could find your ipod.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's snowing lightly but the ground is still wet so no accumulation, same as yesterday. The snow will get heavier this afternoon and tonight.
> The teacher strike was called on account of the snowstorm.
> The train blockade at Belleville was pulled down yesterday and 5 others popped up in other locations. None of them were by indigenous people. We have too many people NOT working in this province who are willing to stop and interfere with the people who ARE working. The 5 hereditary leaders are refusing to talk to the government representatives, but they keep making demands, that the government eventually gives them. One the sub-chiefs from the tribe was on social media complaining that 3 of those 5 should not be hereditary chiefs. The role is inherited through their mothers, and their mothers were stripped of their rights. So this is very much a "civil war" within the tribe. 2 other projects on indigenous lands have now been cancelled as the companies don't want to have to deal with incidents and publicity like this.
> Another person at work has now announced that they are retiring at the end of the week. We're dropping like flies. One of the other fellows on my team was traded to another team. He went into meet with his new boss and spent most of that meeting swearing. Not at his current boss, but at his treatment by his previous boss (my boss). We haven't had a team meeting since September and we only find out what is going on because some people talk very loudly because management hasn't told us anything, other than our jobs will be "completely transformed" by 5 years from now.
> I have an overnight bag packed with knitting project and I'm ready if I get snowed into work. I'm only missing my ipod.


----------



## jinx

We officially had snow today. You know those flurries that you have to look hard to make sure there is really something in the air. I see the daffodils they have in the U.K. and then I look out at my foot of snow on the ground.


nitz8catz said:


> We got more rain than snow yesterday, so no accumulation and the roads just stayed wet not messy.
> I hope your snow free streak continues.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Afternoon. Sorry you did not get answers at the hospital. However, it is a start and hopefully you will get another appointment soon.
> Did you make it to knit and natter? So glad you got oil just in time. Hope you got enough to last you a long time.


No didn't make it in time but went out for dinner instead. The oil should last for a while now but will be keeping an eye on it in future. xx


----------



## jinx

Good idea for you to keep an eye on it and give a reminder or two or three to make sure it is ordered in time. 
I bet they missed you at knitting. Oh well, hopefully you can go next week. 


Barn-dweller said:


> No didn't make it in time but went out for dinner instead. The oil should last for a while now but will be keeping an eye on it in future. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Sorry I'm late girls, I'm at Stephens, and I've just come to bed now. It's been lively here today. Went to tesco etc had coffee etc...Donna came this morning, the girl done good.... I only had the washing up liquid and chair and papers back where they were, but she cleaned my windows inside and did my units. 

I've hired a new window cleaner. He starts next week. Someone told me about him, I think he may be 25ish and I was telling Donna I'd heard about him, so she rang his wife and before I knew what was what he had come down to see me. Nice young man , will come once a month and I can either pay by direct debit or he'll put a little note through the door and he can call back for it. He does all the pvc too so I've 7windows and a front porch so I'm very pleased. Let's hope he's ok. Time will tell. I'm desperate for a window cleaner. Never had one since Jim the no good bloody wallpaperer did it???????????? did I tell you I saw him on tv on bargain hunt last week? Well, I'm 99% sure it was him and he won....he's like a bad smell, gets in everywhere. Anywhere for a free lunch. Nope I've not forgiven him yet nor shall I. I'm not as vulnerable these days, he took me for a ride at a very vulnerable time. 
Anyway, enough of that.... 

I've no more news, I still haven't heard about my driving licence. So nothing's changed. I'm going to catch up now. See you all soon. Especially if you are going to York.... Love yawl xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Love you back.
> Do you have another group that you can join if over 60s folds?


Yes I could start another stitch and b...h in loftus, and at the end of it they have an hours line dancing for us. Old women like myself????

I can't honestly see the bingo going much more.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Back from our trip round the town. We have over 30 places displaying our leaflet.
> 
> Ps that's my purple arm in the photo ????


That is looking fantastic. And as for your arm, well, what can I say? It's a lovely arm and of course purple.weldone all your and my friends I see when I come to yours.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hope your appointment goes well and you get some answers and hopefully some help! Also happy your oil has turned up, I guess you're in charge of ordering it from now on?!!! xxxx


Jacki, I know this is quite a while after your appointment, but I agree with everything June says, and hope that you now have the answers, and treatment that you need, so that you can begin the journey back to full health, and mobility!

Sometimes I feel so out of the loop, and my answers to the different posts, are so take that they are almost meaningless!

Oh well, that's the price of being out of sync with the rest of the world! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm sure you look very dashing but you are right to do whatever you need to do to stop the pain and get on with your life!! Hope a long-term answer to this problem can be found for you!! xxxx


So do I, but for now, I won't be joining the "6' Bronzed Aussie" Brigade, anytime soon, unless I resort to fake tanning, which is not an option! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but very cold London, we have 7'C today. I know that to some of you North Americans that must sound like a heatwave but It feels pretty darned chilly to me!!
> 
> My grandson, Jake was in Austria at half term last week on a skiing trip, I sincerely hope that he didn't come into contact with this horrible virus that is now in Italy, with a couple of cases in Austria too. This is him and his friends on the nursery slopes, he apparently had a great time!!
> 
> I am off to visit a friend later but nothing else planned for the day. Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


I also hope that there were no recently infected travellers, anywhere near his locality. Is his mum checking his temp often? Was this Verus known about, during half term in your country? I don't know if the dates coincide, or not! I sincerely hope that he continues to be hale and hearty, and uninfected! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's snowing lightly but the ground is still wet so no accumulation, same as yesterday. The snow will get heavier this afternoon and tonight.
> The teacher strike was called on account of the snowstorm.
> The train blockade at Belleville was pulled down yesterday and 5 others popped up in other locations. None of them were by indigenous people. We have too many people NOT working in this province who are willing to stop and interfere with the people who ARE working. The 5 hereditary leaders are refusing to talk to the government representatives, but they keep making demands, that the government eventually gives them. One the sub-chiefs from the tribe was on social media complaining that 3 of those 5 should not be hereditary chiefs. The role is inherited through their mothers, and their mothers were stripped of their rights. So this is very much a "civil war" within the tribe. 2 other projects on indigenous lands have now been cancelled as the companies don't want to have to deal with incidents and publicity like this.
> Another person at work has now announced that they are retiring at the end of the week. We're dropping like flies. One of the other fellows on my team was traded to another team. He went into meet with his new boss and spent most of that meeting swearing. Not at his current boss, but at his treatment by his previous boss (my boss). We haven't had a team meeting since September and we only find out what is going on because some people talk very loudly because management hasn't told us anything, other than our jobs will be "completely transformed" by 5 years from now.
> I have an overnight bag packed with knitting project and I'm ready if I get snowed into work. I'm only missing my ipod.


So the Ipod is the next addition, into your project/overnight bag, then you will have everything you need! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad you are getting some relief.


Thanks for that, the proof will be in the pudding, when we head off to Pt Gibbon, in a couple of weekends, my ideas will either work very well, or fail miserably! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> There are some pretty flowering cacti, but they probably flower at a different time of the year.


there are, several Cacti that have beautiful flowers, and we have 3 different flowering types, and DH definitely wants to get many more spieces of Cacti, when he can find them! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> He's home now but I bet mum and dad are watching him like hawks!! Apparently, they are now advising anyone returning from Vietnam and some other Eastern countries to self-isolate if they have any symptoms of the virus. Very happy to say that I have none!!xxxx


That's good, and the longer you feel no symptoms, the better! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope a specialist can give you some options, Captain Jude. That condition is not nice.


I agree tolally, about the condition not being nice, I had heard of it, and recognised it when I began developing it, but never knew that it could cause so much pain! Now I know about the pain side, it is time to take charge, and sort out strategies to keep me pain free! ????????☠ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> If it was in heavier yarn it might be warm. This is in fingering/sock weight yarn and the gauge is quite loose so only "spring-time" warmth.
> I hope your re-design works better.


when I have done a decent length, I might post a preview, as a teaser far everyone! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I assumed it was BY. However, I have never heard it expressed that way except in the title of a movie.North by northwest.





nitz8catz said:


> According to Wikipedia, the true term is supposed to be Northwest by North, so I guess that movie influenced language up here because I've only heard of North by Northwest for a direction and not the other way round.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Points_of_the_compass


The old Timers here used to say "North North West" ( or East), and "South South East" (or West); but the North, and South, was always shortened to "Nor" or " Sou", I suppose it was easier & quicker, to say that way! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I did not know you had a disease in your eye. That would explain why it is painful to you. Hope protecting it from the sun keeps it fairly pain free.


Thanks for that Judith. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet but not so cold Norfolk. Not a lot planned for today after my adventures of yesterday, might just get on with my knitting. Might do the ironing but doubt it. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and cold Surrey. We are having some flurries of snow, but luckily nothing is settling

Getting the backing to the map sorted today and then we are off to the supermarket and fish and chips.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning, it's snowing!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning, it's snowing!!!! Xxxx


Good morning, not really snowing here yet just sleety stuff. A stay at home day none the less. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Jacki, I know this is quite a while after your appointment, but I agree with everything June says, and hope that you now have the answers, and treatment that you need, so that you can begin the journey back to full health, and mobility!
> 
> Sometimes I feel so out of the loop, and my answers to the different posts, are so take that they are almost meaningless!
> 
> Oh well, that's the price of being out of sync with the rest of the world! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


Were all very glad to have you and your words of wisdom here, even if it comes a little later than from this side of the world!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I also hope that there were no recently infected travellers, anywhere near his locality. Is his mum checking his temp often? Was this Verus known about, during half term in your country? I don't know if the dates coincide, or not! I sincerely hope that he continues to be hale and hearty, and uninfected! ???????? xoxoxo


So far, so good and yes, we did know about it even before I went to Vietnam. I took a gamble by still going and am absolutely fine, I hope he will be too!! So glad he wasn't going to Italy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning again, dear friends! Well it is still snowing and settling a little bit! I was taking Miriam out to the garden centre for lunch today but she has just phoned to cancel, due to the weather, so it's an indoor day for me too, may try and finish the darned square. I can see I made a mistake back aways but in spite of the lifelines, I have decided that I am not going back, my mum would have said 'a blind man would be glad to see it'!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -4'C (25'F). It's still snowing and the wind is picking up. We didn't get the 6" of snow that was predicted. Yesterday when I drove home, I drove through ice pellets and graupel, freezing rain, slush and plain rain as well as snow. Because we were close to 0'C not all the precipitation fell as snow. Now the wind is blowing that snow around and creating lake effect snow and whiteouts. The most accidents are caused when people jam on their brakes in the middle of a whiteout. All buses are cancelled from here to work so I don't have to wait for buses.
All the protests have been cancelled due to snow. (He he)
Knit Night tonight. The owner of the LYS contacted me because the pattern that she picked for our KAL is brioche, but it's flat brioche with no increases and decreases so it should be ok. She just needs some confidence.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning again, dear friends! Well it is still snowing and settling a little bit! I was taking Miriam out to the garden centre for lunch today but she has just phoned to cancel, due to the weather, so it's an indoor day for me too, may try and finish the darned square. I can see I made a mistake back aways but in spite of the lifelines, I have decided that I am not going back, my mum would have said 'a blind man would be glad to see it'!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxx


Wasn't it 7'C yesterday?
Good luck with the darned square. If you can live with the mistake, then leave it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, not really snowing here yet just sleety stuff. A stay at home day none the less. xxxx


That's worse. Stay inside out of the slippery.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning, it's snowing!!!! Xxxx


I hope that doesn't accumulate on your flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and cold Surrey. We are having some flurries of snow, but luckily nothing is settling
> 
> Getting the backing to the map sorted today and then we are off to the supermarket and fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
Enjoy the fish and chips.
My sympathy for the snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The old Timers here used to say "North North West" ( or East), and "South South East" (or West); but the North, and South, was always shortened to "Nor" or " Sou", I suppose it was easier & quicker, to say that way! ???????????? xoxoxo


Our east coast has storms coming out of the north east all the time. They're called Nor'Easters.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> there are, several Cacti that have beautiful flowers, and we have 3 different flowering types, and DH definitely wants to get many more spieces of Cacti, when he can find them! ???? xoxoxo


That will look lovely when they are blooming.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> So the Ipod is the next addition, into your project/overnight bag, then you will have everything you need! ???????? xoxoxo


I haven't been able to find that darn ipod anywhere so I'm thinking I will need to replace it at the next sale.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> So do I, but for now, I won't be joining the "6' Bronzed Aussie" Brigade, anytime soon, unless I resort to fake tanning, which is not an option! ???????????????? xoxoxo


I gave up on tanning a long time ago. I always park myself under a sunshade or a tree during the summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Jacki, I know this is quite a while after your appointment, but I agree with everything June says, and hope that you now have the answers, and treatment that you need, so that you can begin the journey back to full health, and mobility!
> 
> Sometimes I feel so out of the loop, and my answers to the different posts, are so take that they are almost meaningless!
> 
> Oh well, that's the price of being out of sync with the rest of the world! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


I have the same problem since I only come on once a day. And I read backwards. I "talk" anyways. I might bring a smile to someone.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Yes I could start another stitch and b...h in loftus, and at the end of it they have an hours line dancing for us. Old women like myself????
> 
> I can't honestly see the bingo going much more.


Most of the bingo places here have given up too.
Our over 60s group is into photo and photo outings, and movies.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I'm late girls, I'm at Stephens, and I've just come to bed now. It's been lively here today. Went to tesco etc had coffee etc...Donna came this morning, the girl done good.... I only had the washing up liquid and chair and papers back where they were, but she cleaned my windows inside and did my units.
> 
> I've hired a new window cleaner. He starts next week. Someone told me about him, I think he may be 25ish and I was telling Donna I'd heard about him, so she rang his wife and before I knew what was what he had come down to see me. Nice young man , will come once a month and I can either pay by direct debit or he'll put a little note through the door and he can call back for it. He does all the pvc too so I've 7windows and a front porch so I'm very pleased. Let's hope he's ok. Time will tell. I'm desperate for a window cleaner. Never had one since Jim the no good bloody wallpaperer did it???????????? did I tell you I saw him on tv on bargain hunt last week? Well, I'm 99% sure it was him and he won....he's like a bad smell, gets in everywhere. Anywhere for a free lunch. Nope I've not forgiven him yet nor shall I. I'm not as vulnerable these days, he took me for a ride at a very vulnerable time.
> Anyway, enough of that....
> 
> I've no more news, I still haven't heard about my driving licence. So nothing's changed. I'm going to catch up now. See you all soon. Especially if you are going to York.... Love yawl xxxx


I'm glad that Donna worked out this time.
Hope the new window cleaner does too.
I'm hoping your driving license shows up before you need it.


----------



## nitz8catz

I haven't caught up but I need to go and broom the snow off my car.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Wasn't it 7'C yesterday?
> Good luck with the darned square. If you can live with the mistake, then leave it.


It was and still is!! Go figure!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that doesn't accumulate on your flowers.


It's stopped now so I've talked Miriam into going out after all!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have the same problem since I only come on once a day. And I read backwards. I "talk" anyways. I might bring a smile to someone.


Always good to see you both, nice to know there is early always someone out there! I dip in and out all day, most days!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Were all very glad to have you and your words of wisdom here, even if it comes a little later than from this side of the world!! xxxx


Thanks June, that is so good to know! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -4'C (25'F). It's still snowing and the wind is picking up. We didn't get the 6" of snow that was predicted. Yesterday when I drove home, I drove through ice pellets and graupel, freezing rain, slush and plain rain as well as snow. Because we were close to 0'C not all the precipitation fell as snow. Now the wind is blowing that snow around and creating lake effect snow and whiteouts. The most accidents are caused when people jam on their brakes in the middle of a whiteout. All buses are cancelled from here to work so I don't have to wait for buses.
> All the protests have been cancelled due to snow. (He he)
> Knit Night tonight. The owner of the LYS contacted me because the pattern that she picked for our KAL is brioche, but it's flat brioche with no increases and decreases so it should be ok. She just needs some confidence.


Tell her to just go with it, and don't be afraid of it, it is only needles and yarn, and is easy to fix! That's amy phylosophy, anyway! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That will look lovely when they are blooming.


They definitely will, the flowers also have a gel, or glassy look about them, and that makes them look even prettier!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning again, dear friends! Well it is still snowing and settling a little bit! I was taking Miriam out to the garden centre for lunch today but she has just phoned to cancel, due to the weather, so it's an indoor day for me too, may try and finish the darned square. I can see I made a mistake back aways but in spite of the lifelines, I have decided that I am not going back, my mum would have said 'a blind man would be glad to see it'!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxx


Sorry the weather has cancelled your plans. Stay in and stay warm! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry the weather has cancelled your plans. Stay in and stay warm! xxxooo


Well it all stopped and the sun came out so we 'uncancelled' and had a nice belated birthday lunch for Miriam at the garden centre. I also bored her silly with my holiday pics and stories!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I gave up on tanning a long time ago. I always park myself under a sunshade or a tree during the summer.


I do, too, Mav! I never intentionally spend time sunbathing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It's stopped now so I've talked Miriam into going out after all!!


Good. Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well it all stopped and the sun came out so we 'uncancelled' and had a nice belated birthday lunch for Miriam at the garden centre. I also bored her silly with my holiday pics and stories!!! xxxx


Glad you were able to get out after all and have a good time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's around 43F here at the moment. Going up to mid-50sF by mid-day or so. Will be off to get a haircut this morning and then meeting up with a friend for a visit. Haven't seen her in a couple of months, so lots to catch up on. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's around 43F here at the moment. Going up to mid-50sF by mid-day or so. Will be off to get a haircut this morning and then meeting up with a friend for a visit. Haven't seen her in a couple of months, so lots to catch up on. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


You too! Hope the haircut is satisfactory and enjoy your meet up with your friend!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You too! Hope the haircut is satisfactory and enjoy your meet up with your friend!! xxxx


Thanks! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sisters, I'm home now and in my bed. I went to see Albert and then did Asda. Got one or two things I was short of. Then home for a cup of Starbucks then lamb hotpot for lunch and did some sudokus after putting shopping away. I'm worn out by the time I get shopped and unpacked. ☕???? Jinx no need to get mixed up this week. I'm running on all fours, today anyway. 

I was going to start my jigsaw today but didn't. Maybe tomorrow. Sue and Stephen and a little bit of Matthew too has just done one of those was jigs and I couldn't make head nor tale of them. She got it from charity in tescos. She just gave a donation. It's really weird doing those. The picture doesn't match the jigsaw. If I'm not wrong, which I well could be, I think Josephine's mr p does them, or I might be totally wrong.

That's all that's happened today. It's cold with snow forecast. Have a great evening, love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Jacki, I know this is quite a while after your appointment, but I agree with everything June says, and hope that you now have the answers, and treatment that you need, so that you can begin the journey back to full health, and mobility!
> 
> Sometimes I feel so out of the loop, and my answers to the different posts, are so take that they are almost meaningless!
> 
> Oh well, that's the price of being out of sync with the rest of the world! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


Nothing you say is meaningless. We each and everyone contribute just great. Xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters, I'm home now and in my bed. I went to see Albert and then did Asda. Got one or two things I was short of. Then home for a cup of Starbucks then lamb hotpot for lunch and did some sudokus after putting shopping away. I'm worn out by the time I get shopped and unpacked. ☕???? Jinx no need to get mixed up this week. I'm running on all fours, today anyway.
> 
> I was going to start my jigsaw today but didn't. Maybe tomorrow. Sue and Stephen and a little bit of Matthew too has just done one of those was jigs and I couldn't make head nor tale of them. She got it from charity in tescos. She just gave a donation. It's really weird doing those. The picture doesn't match the jigsaw. If I'm not wrong, which I well could be, I think Josephine's mr p does them, or I might be totally wrong.
> 
> That's all that's happened today. It's cold with snow forecast. Have a great evening, love yawl. Xxx


Yeah, you're right, Mr P does do those, I think they're called wasgijs, but quite how you'd pronounce that, I have no idea! Good luck with that!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters, I'm home now and in my bed. I went to see Albert and then did Asda. Got one or two things I was short of. Then home for a cup of Starbucks then lamb hotpot for lunch and did some sudokus after putting shopping away. I'm worn out by the time I get shopped and unpacked. ☕???? Jinx no need to get mixed up this week. I'm running on all fours, today anyway.
> 
> I was going to start my jigsaw today but didn't. Maybe tomorrow. Sue and Stephen and a little bit of Matthew too has just done one of those was jigs and I couldn't make head nor tale of them. She got it from charity in tescos. She just gave a donation. It's really weird doing those. The picture doesn't match the jigsaw. If I'm not wrong, which I well could be, I think Josephine's mr p does them, or I might be totally wrong.
> 
> That's all that's happened today. It's cold with snow forecast. Have a great evening, love yawl. Xxx


You are right Mr P does those was jigs. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a cloudy, cold Norfolk. Apparently another storm is due to hit the UK so might have to batten down the hatches again although so far we've go away fairly lightly so far. Shopping today although haven't decided whether I'm going or just sending DH. I will probably go via the yarn shop. Well something good has to come from shopping. Have a great day, it's weekend tomorrow. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy, cold Norfolk. Apparently another storm is due to hit the UK so might have to batten down the hatches again although so far we've go away fairly lightly so far. Shopping today although haven't decided whether I'm going or just sending DH. I will probably go via the yarn shop. Well something good has to come from shopping. Have a great day, it's weekend tomorrow. xx


....and pay day today!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not quite so cold this morning, but not a going out day.

The backing is now done on the map and I am going to hang it on it's rail today and just check any final points. I think we could keep adding bits to it forever.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, where is everybody Jacky?!! It was dry but very dull when I woke up but is now raining :sm16: The only thing I have planned for today is a visit to the charity shop as it is the birthday of one of the girls that I like and so I will drop in and sing happy birthday to her, poor soul!! Apparently, I am missed but I'm not going back. If I could just stroll in when I felt like it for as long as I wanted, I would, but apparently, that is not allowed! Have a good one everybody, batten down the hatches if you have storms approaching!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the storm is not to severe. I am keeping my fingers crossed we continue having a mild winter. March can be a mixed month of snow storms and sunshine for us.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy, cold Norfolk. Apparently another storm is due to hit the UK so might have to batten down the hatches again although so far we've go away fairly lightly so far. Shopping today although haven't decided whether I'm going or just sending DH. I will probably go via the yarn shop. Well something good has to come from shopping. Have a great day, it's weekend tomorrow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, where is everybody Jacky?!! It was dry but very dull when I woke up but is now raining :sm16: The only thing I have planned for today is a visit to the charity shop as it is the birthday of one of the girls that I like and so I will drop in and sing happy birthday to her, poor soul!! Apparently, I am missed but I'm not going back. If I could just stroll in when I felt like it for as long as I wanted, I would, but apparently, that is not allowed! Have a good one everybody, batten down the hatches if you have storms approaching!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


I'm here. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. How long has the map been a work in progress? It sure is a wonderful project that will be enjoyed by many people.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not quite so cold this morning, but not a going out day.
> 
> The backing is now done on the map and I am going to hang it on it's rail today and just check any final points. I think we could keep adding bits to it forever.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It will be nice for you to see and visit with some of your friends. It sounds lovely to work for a few hours whenever you have spare time


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, where is everybody Jacky?!! It was dry but very dull when I woke up but is now raining :sm16: The only thing I have planned for today is a visit to the charity shop as it is the birthday of one of the girls that I like and so I will drop in and sing happy birthday to her, poor soul!! Apparently, I am missed but I'm not going back. If I could just stroll in when I felt like it for as long as I wanted, I would, but apparently, that is not allowed! Have a good one everybody, batten down the hatches if you have storms approaching!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:50 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We have more snow. Yesterday I had to spend 1/2 hour chipping ice off my car before I could get in and drive. I had been on the unplowed and unsanded road for 1/2 hour before I passed the depot at Newtonville. The plow drivers had just arrived and were just starting the plow. My car was a little wiggly on the icy road but I went in the right direction. The plow drivers at Bowmanville were operating, so half my drive was fine. I ended up arriving just before I was supposed to be at my desk.
The wind picked up yesterday and there was drifting everywhere. The gator machine with the plow on the front that plows the sidewalks around our building got stuck in a snowdrift. So the bobcat with the bucket on the front, that usually clears out the parking spots, went to help. It got stuck too. But it did manage to push the gator enough for it to get out of the drift. Then the bobcat used his bucket to pull his vehicle out of that drift. Lucky for me that drifting was from the back when I was driving.
All the regulars were at Knit Night last night. Even the baby came. He was fascinated by my spotted shirt. His little eyebrows kept going up and down as he stared at my top. Driving home after Knit Night was very white every time a car passed me.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the storm is not to severe. I am keeping my fingers crossed we continue having a mild winter. March can be a mixed month of snow storms and sunshine for us.


March and April are when we get most of our ice storms.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:50 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We have more snow. Yesterday I had to spend 1/2 hour chipping ice off my car before I could get in and drive. I had been on the unplowed and unsanded road for 1/2 hour before I passed the depot at Newtonville. The plow drivers had just arrived and were just starting the plow. My car was a little wiggly on the icy road but I went in the right direction. The plow drivers at Bowmanville were operating, so half my drive was fine. I ended up arriving just before I was supposed to be at my desk.
> The wind picked up yesterday and there was drifting everywhere. The gator machine with the plow on the front that plows the sidewalks around our building got stuck in a snowdrift. So the bobcat with the bucket on the front, that usually clears out the parking spots, went to help. It got stuck too. But it did manage to push the gator enough for it to get out of the drift. Then the bobcat used his bucket to pull his vehicle out of that drift. Lucky for me that drifting was from the back when I was driving.
> All the regulars were at Knit Night last night. Even the baby came. He was fascinated by my spotted shirt. His little eyebrows kept going up and down as he stared at my top. Driving home after Knit Night was very white every time a car passed me.


You live in such a different world to me Nitzi, all that snow and scary driving would keep me indoors!! I think you are really brave, even though it is all out of necessity!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, where is everybody Jacky?!! It was dry but very dull when I woke up but is now raining :sm16: The only thing I have planned for today is a visit to the charity shop as it is the birthday of one of the girls that I like and so I will drop in and sing happy birthday to her, poor soul!! Apparently, I am missed but I'm not going back. If I could just stroll in when I felt like it for as long as I wanted, I would, but apparently, that is not allowed! Have a good one everybody, batten down the hatches if you have storms approaching!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


I'm here now. Good for you for only going back for visits. I'm sure it's much more pleasant going to the shop when you don't intend to stay there all day.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not quite so cold this morning, but not a going out day.
> 
> The backing is now done on the map and I am going to hang it on it's rail today and just check any final points. I think we could keep adding bits to it forever.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Happy Friday.
You probably would keep adding to the map.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> ....and pay day today!!! xxxx


Pay day for me too. I'll be going to Costco this weekend, probably on Sunday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy, cold Norfolk. Apparently another storm is due to hit the UK so might have to batten down the hatches again although so far we've go away fairly lightly so far. Shopping today although haven't decided whether I'm going or just sending DH. I will probably go via the yarn shop. Well something good has to come from shopping. Have a great day, it's weekend tomorrow. xx


Didn't you say that you needed more yarn?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters, I'm home now and in my bed. I went to see Albert and then did Asda. Got one or two things I was short of. Then home for a cup of Starbucks then lamb hotpot for lunch and did some sudokus after putting shopping away. I'm worn out by the time I get shopped and unpacked. ☕???? Jinx no need to get mixed up this week. I'm running on all fours, today anyway.
> 
> I was going to start my jigsaw today but didn't. Maybe tomorrow. Sue and Stephen and a little bit of Matthew too has just done one of those was jigs and I couldn't make head nor tale of them. She got it from charity in tescos. She just gave a donation. It's really weird doing those. The picture doesn't match the jigsaw. If I'm not wrong, which I well could be, I think Josephine's mr p does them, or I might be totally wrong.
> 
> That's all that's happened today. It's cold with snow forecast. Have a great evening, love yawl. Xxx


I've seen those wasgijs at the calendar shop that opens in the mall at the end of the year. I'm not sure why the wasgijs are with the calendars. Maybe they ship from the same company.
Have you tried the online jigsaws. (Thank you Jinx) You never lose pieces. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's around 43F here at the moment. Going up to mid-50sF by mid-day or so. Will be off to get a haircut this morning and then meeting up with a friend for a visit. Haven't seen her in a couple of months, so lots to catch up on. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


I hope you had a good meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well it all stopped and the sun came out so we 'uncancelled' and had a nice belated birthday lunch for Miriam at the garden centre. I also bored her silly with my holiday pics and stories!!! xxxx


I'm sure Miriam enjoyed your company. Pics and all. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Tell her to just go with it, and don't be afraid of it, it is only needles and yarn, and is easy to fix! That's amy phylosophy, anyway! xoxoxo


The owner of the yarn shop scared herself out of doing the brioche pattern. I even offered to do it with her.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It was and still is!! Go figure!! Xxxx


Isn't weather weird these days.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You live in such a different world to me Nitzi, all that snow and scary driving would keep me indoors!! I think you are really brave, even though it is all out of necessity!!! xxxx


The new boss is getting to be a pain with absences. He "re-evaluated" the absences of the lady in the cubicle next to mine. She is now in the absence improvement program that we have at work, which is the first step to getting rid of people. She is in the program even though she provided medical and legal documents to our previous boss and our previous boss approved the absences. The only way to get out of the program is to provide all the medical and legal documents to a team of people at work (who are not medically trained) for their review. She refuses to give the paperwork to anyone but the boss and the occupational health and safety nurse. Not only that, but if you give permission to this committee, they can ask the doctor and lawyer for any "supporting paperwork" that they deem necessary. She thinks it's an invasion of her privacy. (My employer has been sued for invasion of privacy before and lost)
After all that. I try to get into work. It's better to be late than to not show.
I've been driving in snowy weather ever since I could drive a car. I've had cars that were great in the snow, and cars that were truly meant for a warmer climate. So far this new car handles well in the snow, but gets lousy gas mileage in the colder weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

The teachers are on strike again. I guess the sidewalks have been plowed.
The federal government has met with the indigenous hereditary chiefs in BC, but the tribe near Belleville continues to throw things on the tracks. They've thrown burning tires and burning logs on the tracks in front of trains. So far none of the trains have been damaged or derailed. The police show up later but by that time the perpetrators have disappeared back into the reservation and the police can't go there. The Belleville reservation is one of the few that don't have a casino to generate money. They raised most of the money that they do have by selling their resources to outside companies until they didnt' have any resources left, and are now one of the poorest reservations in the province. Even if an agreement is reached with the hereditary chiefs in BC, this one reservation will still be angry.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm all caught up now. 
I'll be going back to the LYS on Saturday to help anyone who is still having problems with their brioche from last week's class. And I'll be shopping on Sunday.
Everyone have a great Friday and lovely weekend.


----------



## jinx

Never lose pieces and it does not take up any space. I use to make a lot of jigsaws and always ended up using half the kitchen table. The table space in my craft room was saved for more important projects. Oh, and it is free. I cannot believe the price of some puzzles nowadays. I bought a lot of mine at the thrift stores. 
https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/
https://www.jigsawplanet.com/



nitz8catz said:


> I've seen those wasgijs at the calendar shop that opens in the mall at the end of the year. I'm not sure why the wasgijs are with the calendars. Maybe they ship from the same company.
> Have you tried the online jigsaws. (Thank you Jinx) You never lose pieces. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The new boss is getting to be a pain with absences. He "re-evaluated" the absences of the lady in the cubicle next to mine. She is now in the absence improvement program that we have at work, which is the first step to getting rid of people. She is in the program even though she provided medical and legal documents to our previous boss and our previous boss approved the absences. The only way to get out of the program is to provide all the medical and legal documents to a team of people at work (who are not medically trained) for their review. She refuses to give the paperwork to anyone but the boss and the occupational health and safety nurse. Not only that, but if you give permission to this committee, they can ask the doctor and lawyer for any "supporting paperwork" that they deem necessary. She thinks it's an invasion of her privacy. (My employer has been sued for invasion of privacy before and lost)
> After all that. I try to get into work. It's better to be late than to not show.
> I've been driving in snowy weather ever since I could drive a car. I've had cars that were great in the snow, and cars that were truly meant for a warmer climate. So far this new car handles well in the snow, but gets lousy gas mileage in the colder weather.


I agree with the lady, it's a gross invasion of privacy and he's asking to lose again!! Oh, I'm so glad not to be out there in the workforce now, I would be having fight after fight after resignation!!! Be safe out there honey, however used to it you are!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The teachers are on strike again. I guess the sidewalks have been plowed.
> The federal government has met with the indigenous hereditary chiefs in BC, but the tribe near Belleville continues to throw things on the tracks. They've thrown burning tires and burning logs on the tracks in front of trains. So far none of the trains have been damaged or derailed. The police show up later but by that time the perpetrators have disappeared back into the reservation and the police can't go there. The Belleville reservation is one of the few that don't have a casino to generate money. They raised most of the money that they do have by selling their resources to outside companies until they didnt' have any resources left, and are now one of the poorest reservations in the province. Even if an agreement is reached with the hereditary chiefs in BC, this one reservation will still be angry.


I'm so ignorant, I never realised until I have read your posts about it that there were indigenous tribes and reservations in Canada! I guess Belleville haven't got the many to open a casino now. Oh dear, things don't sound good for that tribe! :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, where is everybody Jacky?!! It was dry but very dull when I woke up but is now raining :sm16: The only thing I have planned for today is a visit to the charity shop as it is the birthday of one of the girls that I like and so I will drop in and sing happy birthday to her, poor soul!! Apparently, I am missed but I'm not going back. If I could just stroll in when I felt like it for as long as I wanted, I would, but apparently, that is not allowed! Have a good one everybody, batten down the hatches if you have storms approaching!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


Morning, no-one around up to when we went shopping. The rain has got here now as well, 3C when we went out. Dinner is over so now settling down for the afternoon, did get to the yarn shop and bought 5 balls of James C Brett marble chunky, so plenty in my stash the freezers are full, time to hibernate. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:50 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We have more snow. Yesterday I had to spend 1/2 hour chipping ice off my car before I could get in and drive. I had been on the unplowed and unsanded road for 1/2 hour before I passed the depot at Newtonville. The plow drivers had just arrived and were just starting the plow. My car was a little wiggly on the icy road but I went in the right direction. The plow drivers at Bowmanville were operating, so half my drive was fine. I ended up arriving just before I was supposed to be at my desk.
> The wind picked up yesterday and there was drifting everywhere. The gator machine with the plow on the front that plows the sidewalks around our building got stuck in a snowdrift. So the bobcat with the bucket on the front, that usually clears out the parking spots, went to help. It got stuck too. But it did manage to push the gator enough for it to get out of the drift. Then the bobcat used his bucket to pull his vehicle out of that drift. Lucky for me that drifting was from the back when I was driving.
> All the regulars were at Knit Night last night. Even the baby came. He was fascinated by my spotted shirt. His little eyebrows kept going up and down as he stared at my top. Driving home after Knit Night was very white every time a car passed me.


Sounds like some good entertainment to watch at work yesterday. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Didn't you say that you needed more yarn?


Yes just one ball but ended up getting five. xx


----------



## jinx

I am surprised you purchased chunky. I am use to my friends across the pond using DK weight. I am a fan of chunky or WW.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, no-one around up to when we went shopping. The rain has got here now as well, 3C when we went out. Dinner is over so now settling down for the afternoon, did get to the yarn shop and bought 5 balls of James C Brett marble chunky, so plenty in my stash the freezers are full, time to hibernate. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am surprised you purchased chunky. I am use to my friends across the pond using DK weight. I am a fan of chunky or WW.


I guess it depends on the pattern? I mostly use DK but have some heavier stuff in my stash that must have been given to me. I guess I'll use it for something, someday!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, my trip in the wind and rain to surprise my friend on her birthday didn't work out, she took the day off to spend with her twin sister, who strangely also has a birthday today!!! :sm23: The boss wasn't there either and I suspect she took the day off to spend with the twins, they are close friends. So I left the card, the cakes and little gifts from my trip, they'll get them on Monday I suppose, sigh.......!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am surprised you purchased chunky. I am use to my friends across the pond using DK weight. I am a fan of chunky or WW.


I love this chunky and use it quite often, also like using aran weight, DK is a bit thin for me and takes too long to knit up, 4 ply/fingering is even worse, that's what I'm working with on the shawl I'm doing now, it's driving me crazy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, my trip in the wind and rain to surprise my friend on her birthday didn't work out, she took the day off to spend with her twin sister, who strangely also has a birthday today!!! :sm23: The boss wasn't there either and I suspect she took the day off to spend with the twins, they are close friends. So I left the card, the cakes and little gifts from my trip, they'll get them on Monday I suppose, sigh.......!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


Never mind, at least you had a quick walk and some very fresh air. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy, cold Norfolk. Apparently another storm is due to hit the UK so might have to batten down the hatches again although so far we've go away fairly lightly so far. Shopping today although haven't decided whether I'm going or just sending DH. I will probably go via the yarn shop. Well something good has to come from shopping. Have a great day, it's weekend tomorrow. xx


Good morning. I hope it doesn't get too stormy for all of you over there. We've got fog and 39F here this morning. The only thing I have planned for today is a visit with a friend this afternoon. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You live in such a different world to me Nitzi, all that snow and scary driving would keep me indoors!! I think you are really brave, even though it is all out of necessity!!! xxxx


Ditto on all that from me, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The new boss is getting to be a pain with absences. He "re-evaluated" the absences of the lady in the cubicle next to mine. She is now in the absence improvement program that we have at work, which is the first step to getting rid of people. She is in the program even though she provided medical and legal documents to our previous boss and our previous boss approved the absences. The only way to get out of the program is to provide all the medical and legal documents to a team of people at work (who are not medically trained) for their review. She refuses to give the paperwork to anyone but the boss and the occupational health and safety nurse. Not only that, but if you give permission to this committee, they can ask the doctor and lawyer for any "supporting paperwork" that they deem necessary. She thinks it's an invasion of her privacy. (My employer has been sued for invasion of privacy before and lost)
> After all that. I try to get into work. It's better to be late than to not show.
> I've been driving in snowy weather ever since I could drive a car. I've had cars that were great in the snow, and cars that were truly meant for a warmer climate. So far this new car handles well in the snow, but gets lousy gas mileage in the colder weathe.r.


Your employer doesn't seem to be a very nice person to work for; and I definately think that there is a very distinct lean, to the invasion of privacy claim! When a person books of sick from work here, a sick certificate is only usually required if one is going to be unfit for work, for more than one day; or if the person has been deemed to have been off too many times, and only being "sick" on particular, like Mondays or Fridays. Having said that, the Medical Certificate doesn't have a deagnosis on it, the only info on it, is the person's name and the length of time they will be unfit for work, and that they have a medical condition. The employer is not entitled to know what the person is off work with; unless of course it is due to a workplace accident! Also, once a person has presented their Medical Certificate, there is no re-evaluation, of the Leave, by anyone at the place of employment, ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you had a good meetup.


I did. We took her dogs for a bit of a walk and then sat out in the sunshine and visited before heading indoors (yes, it was warm enough for that here yesterday -- got up to 60F). xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. How long has the map been a work in progress? It sure is a wonderful project that will be enjoyed by many people.


We started working on it just over a year ago. X


----------



## jinx

I have often been surprised when a yarn that has been in my stash for years proves to be perfect for a new project. It has also happened that after I gave away a yarn I found the perfect pattern for it.



London Girl said:


> I guess it depends on the pattern? I mostly use DK but have some heavier stuff in my stash that must have been given to me. I guess I'll use it for something, someday!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh no. A real birthday surprise, but the surprise was on you. I am sure she will appreciate your thoughtfulness on Monday.


London Girl said:


> Well, my trip in the wind and rain to surprise my friend on her birthday didn't work out, she took the day off to spend with her twin sister, who strangely also has a birthday today!!! :sm23: The boss wasn't there either and I suspect she took the day off to spend with the twins, they are close friends. So I left the card, the cakes and little gifts from my trip, they'll get them on Monday I suppose, sigh.......!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I hope it doesn't get too stormy for all of you over there. We've got fog and 39F here this morning. The only thing I have planned for today is a visit with a friend this afternoon. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Enjoy your visit!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh no. A real birthday surprise, but the surprise was on you. I am sure she will appreciate your thoughtfulness on Monday.


I suppose I was lucky they didn't rope me in for work up there!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your visit!! Xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a miserable day. The rain has fallen but by no means are we getting it like Yorkshire and Wales. I've got an upset tummy, which seems to be my problem which I've not had for a while, but I'm fine, I cope with it. I haven't seen anyone, because Karen and Andrew have gone to their sons down south for a few days, and as for Margaret, I think she's gone off the end of this earth. I must admit I'm enjoying the peace anyhow, I always do. I'm a very quiet introvert ????

I've nothing more boring stuff to tell so I'll say love yawl. Xx


----------



## jinx

Hello. Sorry your tum is off yet again. Greek yogurt is wonderful for soothing an upset stomach. Not the sweet calorie laden yogurt, just pure Greek yogurt. I do add berries or sweeten and find it very helpful.
Of course you know your stuff is not boring. You are sure to bring at least one smile to my face every time you post. ????????????


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a miserable day. The rain has fallen but by no means are we getting it like Yorkshire and Wales. I've got an upset tummy, which seems to be my problem which I've not had for a while, but I'm fine, I cope with it. I haven't seen anyone, because Karen and Andrew have gone to their sons down south for a few days, and as for Margaret, I think she's gone off the end of this earth. I must admit I'm enjoying the peace anyhow, I always do. I'm a very quiet introvert ????
> 
> I've nothing more boring stuff to tell so I'll say love yawl. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a miserable day. The rain has fallen but by no means are we getting it like Yorkshire and Wales. I've got an upset tummy, which seems to be my problem which I've not had for a while, but I'm fine, I cope with it. I haven't seen anyone, because Karen and Andrew have gone to their sons down south for a few days, and as for Margaret, I think she's gone off the end of this earth. I must admit I'm enjoying the peace anyhow, I always do. I'm a very quiet introvert ????
> 
> I've nothing more boring stuff to tell so I'll say love yawl. Xx


Sorry your tum is giving you trouble again. Sending many healing hugs and hope that it gets better soon. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry your tum is giving you trouble again. Sending many healing hugs and hope that it gets better soon. xxxooo


THANKYOU jinx and Pam. For all my tummy goes wrong I'm not feeling poorly. In fact the only things that happens is I tend to live in the bathroom. Better than being bungee up I suppose. It usually starts when I'm excited, or a bit worried , love yawl xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx and Pam. For all my tummy goes wrong I'm not feeling poorly. In fact the only things that happens is I tend to live in the bathroom. Better than being bungee up I suppose. It usually starts when I'm excited, or a bit worried , love yawl xx


You're getting excited about York, aren't you?!!! Me too! At least if you stay home, you're in the warm and near the loo, shame you haven't got one downstairs!!! Feel better soon! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx and Pam. For all my tummy goes wrong I'm not feeling poorly. In fact the only things that happens is I tend to live in the bathroom. Better than being bungee up I suppose. It usually starts when I'm excited, or a bit worried , love yawl xx


Susan, your woes sound similar to what my older sister suffers with, when she has a wrong food! When that happens, she stays at home, inked it settles again! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Norfolk. Not a lot happening today, the ironing glares at me everytime I go pass so I glare back, sort of an impasse at the moment. Will probably just get on with my knitting and stay dry. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. More strong winds last night. Mr P and I did some spring cleaner yesterday and got rid of a lot of old china.

Having a surprise visit from June today. It will be lovely to have a catch up.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Lucky you sitting in the sunshine. I have been going outdoors to soak up a few rays. I do not stay out long as we do not have warm temperatures. Just going outdoors in the sun for a few minutes lifts my mood.



Miss Pam said:


> I did. We took her dogs for a bit of a walk and then sat out in the sunshine and visited before heading indoors (yes, it was warm enough for that here yesterday -- got up to 60F). xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Put the ironing inside the closet and close the door. That'll show it who is boss.????



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk. Not a lot happening today, the ironing glares at me everytime I go pass so I glare back, sort of an impasse at the moment. Will probably just get on with my knitting and stay dry. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

I find it amazing that I continue to declutter and months later I can again declutter the same closet. That stuff must breed in the dark closets.
June learned her lesson yesterday and made sure you were home first before she popped in?



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. More strong winds last night. Mr P and I did some spring cleaner yesterday and got rid of a lot of old china.
> 
> Having a surprise visit from June today. It will be lovely to have a catch up.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my glorious sunny peaceful little corner of the world. It is still chilly negative 11 (12F) I am looking forward to next weeks with temperatures in the 40's.
A quiet weekend is planned, but we never know who will pop in. What is everyone having for dinner? I made 15 bean soup yesterday. I thought it was great, Harold said it was tasteless. Hm. Need new ideas to convert to pot cooking.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. More strong winds last night. Mr P and I did some spring cleaner yesterday and got rid of a lot of old china.
> 
> Having a surprise visit from June today. It will be lovely to have a catch up.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Have a great time with June today. Hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Lucky you sitting in the sunshine. I have been going outdoors to soak up a few rays. I do not stay out long as we do not have warm temperatures. Just going outdoors in the sun for a few minutes lifts my mood.


It is good to get outdoors at least a little bit each day. Yesterday was a far different day from Thursday as far as temperatures go. It was quite breezy and very chilly, so didn't linger long outdoors. Today is calmer. Supposed to get a bit of rain, but not a lot with a high of around 45F. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. More strong winds last night. Mr P and I did some spring cleaner yesterday and got rid of a lot of old china.
> 
> Having a surprise visit from June today. It will be lovely to have a catch up.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Have a great time with June. I would have liked to have joined you, just not 100% today.


----------



## lifeline

Pam, happy birthday to your ds


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Pam, happy birthday to your ds


Thank you, Rebecca! I'll be sure to pass along your birthday greetings to him. Sorry you're not feeling well enough to visit Josephine with June today. Sending healing hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great time with June today. Hugs to you both! xxxooo


Had a great time. Saw her fabulous holidau photos. She's now gone to catch train home. Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I find it amazing that I continue to declutter and months later I can again declutter the same closet. That stuff must breed in the dark closets.
> June learned her lesson yesterday and made sure you were home first before she popped in?


I did indeed Judith, had a lovely few hours catching up and seeing knitted Camberley in the flesh, so to speak!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Have a great time with June. I would have liked to have joined you, just not 100% today.


You were missed, you all were!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Saw her fabulous holidau photos. She's now gone to catch train home. Xx


I'm on the train to London now!! Thank you for having me, as I was taught to say!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Saw her fabulous holidau photos. She's now gone to catch train home. Xx


Great and I bet you're missing her. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Great and I bet you're missing her. :sm02: xxxooo


I bet Mr P's ears aren't missing me!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I bet Mr P's ears aren't missing me!!! :sm23: xxxx


We bkth loved seeing you and Mr P said he thought you looked good. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> We bkth loved seeing you and Mr P said he thought you looked good. Xx


Well _thank you_ Mr P!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I bet Mr P's ears aren't missing me!!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm03: :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Painting by richard


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Painting by richard


That is awesome! Well done Richard! :sm02: :sm02: :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Painting by richard


Very nice. X


----------



## grandma susan

Evening all, I'm at Stephens. That's why I'm later into bed. I've been watching miss Marple on tv . I've watched it over 2 hrs and I still didn't know what I wS watching, mine you, Matthew wanted some rubbish on while he had his supper and asked if he could record the rest of miss marple for me. Well, by the time I got the remote control again, I'd sort of lost the plot that I wasn't understanding in the beginning.

I still haven't seen hide nor hair of Margaret this week., I reckon she couldn't fit me in! It's raining outside as usual. They reckon that this February has been the wettest on record since we started recording back in 1800+. We don't need anyone tell me that.

Josephine and June, I'm so pleased you had a lovely day today together, and I bet the map was great to see June. I wished I'd been there today. But in about 4wks we hopefully will see each other. That's it for tonight, love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> That is awesome! Well done Richard! :sm02: :sm02: :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


Richard says THANKYOU and it was also his first ever painting.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Richard says THANKYOU and it was also his first ever painting.


He's more than welcome. I think g he did a fantastic job. :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Richard says THANKYOU and it was also his first ever painting.


For his first that is really amazing. Tell him Mr P was impressed. Xx


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Josephine.


Hi Josephine. If I didn't wish you Happy Birthday this is my 'belated happy birthday wishes.'


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy St. David's Day anyone with Welsh connections, wear your daffodil with pride.
Good morning all from a very sunny but very windy cold Norfolk. Got the electrician coming today to do a load of odd jobs but he's going to have to work round me as I'm getting dinner at the usual time so need my electricity, then will retire to the lounge and let him get on with it. Hope your Sunday is more peaceful than mine. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy St Davids Day


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Happy St Davids Day


Thank you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning rom sunny Surrey. It was lovely seeing June yesterday. It sounds as if she had an amazing time in Vietnam.

Did some freeform crochet last night to add to a jacket I've dyed.

Nothing much planned for today.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Painting by richard


That's great, love the different shades in the water and rocks!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright, sunny, chilly London and a happy St David's Day from me too! Not much on for today, back to the cable square probably later but grocery shopping first :sm16: Looking forward to the front garden guys coming on Tuesday, will be so glad to have a green lawn instead of a muddy ploughed field!!!

Have a good one everybody and thanks again for yesterday, Josephine!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's 37F here at the moment. I think it's supposed to be mostly cloudy with a high of 46F. Will be going to the LYS this afternoon for the Crochet Shawl Society monthly get together. That's it for me for today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's just started to pour down with rain and it's so cold, but I'm staying warm In front of the radiator. 

I've had marg up today for a cup of tea. It's a week since I saw her, I begin to think she just fits me in when she's at a loose end. The plan is we are going to s and b tomorrow. We shall wait and see. 

I've no news tonight, except Stephen was saying that half a dozen or so men are going to Japan for the firm soon. When they come back they will be in the same office as Stephen sits. Doesn't bare thinking about does it? I didn't sleep fantastic last night, so I'm hoping for an early one tonight. I only had about 10pages to read to finish off my book but I just couldn't stay at it. 

Love yawl xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's 37F here at the moment. I think it's supposed to be mostly cloudy with a high of 46F. Will be going to the LYS this afternoon for the Crochet Shawl Society monthly get together. That's it for me for today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hope you are enjoying your LYS, is it the lovely one you took us to? I'm so envious!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! Haven't done a great deal, read the Marian Keyes book I downloaded on holiday, I do like her writing, almost finished it now. Have also knitted 6 rows of my square and used my motorised fake lawn sweeper on the back lawns, they look a lot better for it and I may tackle the remaining front garden with it tomorrow! Have a good evening, love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope you are enjoying your LYS, is it the lovely one you took us to? I'm so envious!! Xxxx


Yes, that's the the one. They are great there and have so many wonderful yarns and project ideas. ???? :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Just got here no haven't caught up yet..since I scheduled this mammogram I'm a wreck. Hoping for the best fearing the worst. I'm knitting a bonnet to go with the baby sweater. This yarn is shiny and soft but has a give to it. The front and lower edge curl. I've tried to crochet a line to stop the roll but it didn't quite do the job. It's a swing sweater with no button hole/button band. I'm going to look at Joann fabric for white hook and eye to see if that keeps it together not rolled. Darn shame as it's quite nice otherwise. Yarn is called "soft and shiny" by loops& threads. Smoky rose color. 

I bought reader glasses from michaels and they didn't do a bit of good so I tried to return them but they said I had to wait til the check I used cleared the bank. I asked if I could do an even exchange but told me no. Today it's due so I returned them and this store said she could have done it by not using the receipt or something. Legit. So I bought yarn of course and 2 small leisure arts books one called Stripe Savvy the other called Shawls and Vests both crochet hoping to improve reading the patterns . I know the stitches but sometimes the directions don't make sense to me. 

It's colder than an ice cube here. My little rose bush in the pot looks very poorly. Don't know if I over watered it so I'm keeping hand off. My fig tree was limp and I couldn't guess why as I watered it a bit every few days. Then I remembered I put half paper plates around the tree base to keep the cats from digging and maybe the water is soaking the paper not getting to the tree roots. So I removed the paper and will check tonight to see if that was the problem. 

Time to do pet chores. Hope son calls dog so I can get back here. I. Bought plastic hamper in Walmart pretty aqua color with ovals cut out in rows 4 cross. About 10 down. I want to put books in as I've run out of wall space. Probably not good for binding but most are paper back pattern books. Might be too late to get to it and I'm very tired. Did grocery and pet food shopping. So I'll say good night and wish all much happiness


----------



## jollypolly

Remembered how to,edit.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey, although we had a load more rain last night. Had fun doing some little freeform crochet shapes for my jacket. I will sew them on and them embroider in between them.

KnitWIts here this morning and them a lazy afternoon planned.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a nearly sunny Norfolk, the cold wind has gone for now and it's almost pleasant out. Not a lot planned for today, must get the ironing out the way and the electrician is coming back this evening to finish off. So knitting this afternoon, must have about 500 stitches on at the moment so every row is taking ages. Hope Monday goes OK for you. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, that's the the one. They are great there and have so many wonderful yarns and project ideas. ???? :sm02: xxxooo


They do indeed and such lovely people!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Enjoy the fish and chips.
> My sympathy for the snow.


It didn't snow down here on the coast. We keep having nice mornings and wet afternoons. Pity I cannot get up in the mornings!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Just got here no haven't caught up yet..since I scheduled this mammogram I'm a wreck. Hoping for the best fearing the worst. I'm knitting a bonnet to go with the baby sweater. This yarn is shiny and soft but has a give to it. The front and lower edge curl. I've tried to crochet a line to stop the roll but it didn't quite do the job. It's a swing sweater with no button hole/button band. I'm going to look at Joann fabric for white hook and eye to see if that keeps it together not rolled. Darn shame as it's quite nice otherwise. Yarn is called "soft and shiny" by loops& threads. Smoky rose color.
> 
> I bought reader glasses from michaels and they didn't do a bit of good so I tried to return them but they said I had to wait til the check I used cleared the bank. I asked if I could do an even exchange but told me no. Today it's due so I returned them and this store said she could have done it by not using the receipt or something. Legit. So I bought yarn of course and 2 small leisure arts books one called Stripe Savvy the other called Shawls and Vests both crochet hoping to improve reading the patterns . I know the stitches but sometimes the directions don't make sense to me.
> 
> It's colder than an ice cube here. My little rose bush in the pot looks very poorly. Don't know if I over watered it so I'm keeping hand off. My fig tree was limp and I couldn't guess why as I watered it a bit every few days. Then I remembered I put half paper plates around the tree base to keep the cats from digging and maybe the water is soaking the paper not getting to the tree roots. So I removed the paper and will check tonight to see if that was the problem.
> 
> Time to do pet chores. Hope son calls dog so I can get back here. I. Bought plastic hamper in Walmart pretty aqua color with ovals cut out in rows 4 cross. About 10 down. I want to put books in as I've run out of wall space. Probably not good for binding but most are paper back pattern books. Might be too late to get to it and I'm very tired. Did grocery and pet food shopping. So I'll say good night and wish all much happiness


Hi Polly, so sorry your sweater didn't turn out as you wanted, wish I had a suggestion to improve it but I got nothing, sorry! The yarn sounds lovely and a beautiful colour!! Everything in my garden looks pretty sad at the moment, except for the few spring flowers I have out. I am hopeful that the next few weeks will pep things up a bit, if it ever stops raining!! Good for you, having the mammogram, better to know if something is wrong and get it dealt with but I truly hope you will get an all clear!! Keep your chin up love!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We will have rain today. We had a lovely sunny day yesterday so March came in as a lamb, so we'll probably have an ice storm at the end of the month. We had robins fighting in the backyard yesterday.
The teachers are still picketing, but they are still talking with the negotiators too. The indigenous hereditary chiefs met with the government and came to an agreement, but that didn't stop the protesters who were "supporting" them as protests continued in Toronto and near Belleville.
We went to the new bakery in town and bought some black sourdough bread. It is so lovely, it is like eating cake. We will definitely go back, but earlier while he still has more stock available. He opens a 7am and a lot of his goods had already been sold by the time we arrived in the afternoon.
I started a new project for the March KAL, (how many projects does that make? :sm01


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> It didn't snow down here on the coast. We keep having nice mornings and wet afternoons. Pity I cannot get up in the mornings!


It sounds like all of the U.K. will be underwater soon. Seems it rains every day.
I can get up in the morning. Just leave me alone and bring me my coffee.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Good luck with your 500 stitches. I have 316 and only do a round a day as it does get quite tedious going around and around and around. I suppose ironing might be more tedious.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Norfolk, the cold wind has gone for now and it's almost pleasant out. Not a lot planned for today, must get the ironing out the way and the electrician is coming back this evening to finish off. So knitting this afternoon, must have about 500 stitches on at the moment so every row is taking ages. Hope Monday goes OK for you. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Surprised you are dry. Lucky you. 
I am sure the KnitWits will be a pleasant experience.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey, although we had a load more rain last night. Had fun doing some little freeform crochet shapes for my jacket. I will sew them on and them embroider in between them.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning and them a lazy afternoon planned.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I've seen those wasgijs at the calendar shop that opens in the mall at the end of the year. I'm not sure why the wasgijs are with the calendars. Maybe they ship from the same company.
> Have you tried the online jigsaws. (Thank you Jinx) You never lose pieces. :sm01:


I'm addicted to the online jigsaws and spend hours on them when I'm feeling down, which is far too frequently these days.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Norfolk, the cold wind has gone for now and it's almost pleasant out. Not a lot planned for today, must get the ironing out the way and the electrician is coming back this evening to finish off. So knitting this afternoon, must have about 500 stitches on at the moment so every row is taking ages. Hope Monday goes OK for you. xx


My other brioche project has 480 stitches per row. You have my sympathy.
That sun must be warming your conservatory nicely.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It didn't snow down here on the coast. We keep having nice mornings and wet afternoons. Pity I cannot get up in the mornings!


No snow over here either, actually it was a beautiful starry night last night. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey, although we had a load more rain last night. Had fun doing some little freeform crochet shapes for my jacket. I will sew them on and them embroider in between them.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning and them a lazy afternoon planned.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Happy Monday. 
Please post a picture of your jacket when you have finished sewing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We will have rain today. We had a lovely sunny day yesterday so March came in as a lamb, so we'll probably have an ice storm at the end of the month. We had robins fighting in the backyard yesterday.
> The teachers are still picketing, but they are still talking with the negotiators too. The indigenous hereditary chiefs met with the government and came to an agreement, but that didn't stop the protesters who were "supporting" them as protests continued in Toronto and near Belleville.
> We went to the new bakery in town and bought some black sourdough bread. It is so lovely, it is like eating cake. We will definitely go back, but earlier while he still has more stock available. He opens a 7am and a lot of his goods had already been sold by the time we arrived in the afternoon.
> I started a new project for the March KAL, (how many projects does that make? :sm01


Love the colours in your KAL but not so sure about black bread, not that I like sourdough anyway. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I've seen those wasgijs at the calendar shop that opens in the mall at the end of the year. I'm not sure why the wasgijs are with the calendars. Maybe they ship from the same company.
> Have you tried the online jigsaws. (Thank you Jinx) You never lose pieces. :sm01:


I'm addicted to those online jigsaws. I can spend hours on them when I should be doing something useful, especially when I am feeling down.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Good luck with your 500 stitches. I have 316 and only do a round a day as it does get quite tedious going around and around and around. I suppose ironing might be more tedious.


Definitely but all done now. xx ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> My other brioche project has 480 stitches per row. You have my sympathy.
> That sun must be warming your conservatory nicely.


Yes on a sunny day it's the same temperature as the house, lovely to walk into. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It sounds like all of the U.K. will be underwater soon. Seems it rains every day.
> I can get up in the morning. Just leave me alone and bring me my coffee.


A lot of it seems to be already. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Just got here no haven't caught up yet..since I scheduled this mammogram I'm a wreck. Hoping for the best fearing the worst. I'm knitting a bonnet to go with the baby sweater. This yarn is shiny and soft but has a give to it. The front and lower edge curl. I've tried to crochet a line to stop the roll but it didn't quite do the job. It's a swing sweater with no button hole/button band. I'm going to look at Joann fabric for white hook and eye to see if that keeps it together not rolled. Darn shame as it's quite nice otherwise. Yarn is called "soft and shiny" by loops& threads. Smoky rose color.
> 
> I bought reader glasses from michaels and they didn't do a bit of good so I tried to return them but they said I had to wait til the check I used cleared the bank. I asked if I could do an even exchange but told me no. Today it's due so I returned them and this store said she could have done it by not using the receipt or something. Legit. So I bought yarn of course and 2 small leisure arts books one called Stripe Savvy the other called Shawls and Vests both crochet hoping to improve reading the patterns . I know the stitches but sometimes the directions don't make sense to me.
> 
> It's colder than an ice cube here. My little rose bush in the pot looks very poorly. Don't know if I over watered it so I'm keeping hand off. My fig tree was limp and I couldn't guess why as I watered it a bit every few days. Then I remembered I put half paper plates around the tree base to keep the cats from digging and maybe the water is soaking the paper not getting to the tree roots. So I removed the paper and will check tonight to see if that was the problem.
> 
> Time to do pet chores. Hope son calls dog so I can get back here. I. Bought plastic hamper in Walmart pretty aqua color with ovals cut out in rows 4 cross. About 10 down. I want to put books in as I've run out of wall space. Probably not good for binding but most are paper back pattern books. Might be too late to get to it and I'm very tired. Did grocery and pet food shopping. So I'll say good night and wish all much happiness


I've used that Soft and Shiny yarn. It is very nice and soft and pleasant to look at, but it is quite limp. No spring at all. You must knit tightly. 
Can you get it wet, pin it flat and spray it with some spray starch and take the pins out once it is dry. That's the only idea that I have.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes just one ball but ended up getting five. xx


good for you!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Haven't done a great deal, read the Marian Keyes book I downloaded on holiday, I do like her writing, almost finished it now. Have also knitted 6 rows of my square and used my motorised fake lawn sweeper on the back lawns, they look a lot better for it and I may tackle the remaining front garden with it tomorrow! Have a good evening, love and hugs to you all xxxx


I still can't see my lawn yet. I'm hoping the rain today melts some of the snow.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I love this chunky and use it quite often, also like using aran weight, DK is a bit thin for me and takes too long to knit up, 4 ply/fingering is even worse, that's what I'm working with on the shawl I'm doing now, it's driving me crazy. xx


I'd knit with the washing line if I had nothing else!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's just started to pour down with rain and it's so cold, but I'm staying warm In front of the radiator.
> 
> I've had marg up today for a cup of tea. It's a week since I saw her, I begin to think she just fits me in when she's at a loose end. The plan is we are going to s and b tomorrow. We shall wait and see.
> 
> I've no news tonight, except Stephen was saying that half a dozen or so men are going to Japan for the firm soon. When they come back they will be in the same office as Stephen sits. Doesn't bare thinking about does it? I didn't sleep fantastic last night, so I'm hoping for an early one tonight. I only had about 10pages to read to finish off my book but I just couldn't stay at it.
> 
> Love yawl xx


They are trying to fit more people into our office as well. We keep telling them to let us work at home, even a couple of days and the other people can use our cubicles on those days. But no agreement there.
If you only have 10 pages left, you'll have to get a new book soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's 37F here at the moment. I think it's supposed to be mostly cloudy with a high of 46F. Will be going to the LYS this afternoon for the Crochet Shawl Society monthly get together. That's it for me for today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Nice. My LYS teaches crochet, but they have never done a crochet shawl.
What crochet shawl will you be doing?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Painting by richard


ooow, that's atmospheric.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We will have rain today. We had a lovely sunny day yesterday so March came in as a lamb, so we'll probably have an ice storm at the end of the month. We had robins fighting in the backyard yesterday.
> The teachers are still picketing, but they are still talking with the negotiators too. The indigenous hereditary chiefs met with the government and came to an agreement, but that didn't stop the protesters who were "supporting" them as protests continued in Toronto and near Belleville.
> We went to the new bakery in town and bought some black sourdough bread. It is so lovely, it is like eating cake. We will definitely go back, but earlier while he still has more stock available. He opens a 7am and a lot of his goods had already been sold by the time we arrived in the afternoon.
> I started a new project for the March KAL, (how many projects does that make? :sm01


Oh wow Nitz!!! I'm not a lover of green but that is just beautiful and drives me nearer and nearer to my brioche book!!! What makes the bread so black?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm addicted to the online jigsaws and spend hours on them when I'm feeling down, which is far too frequently these days.


Oh bless you honey but whatever gets you through the night/day! I find online Mahjong just as therapeutic xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Painting by richard


Awesome painting. Even more impressive that this is his first. Realistic looking clouds are hard and his are perfect.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A lot of it seems to be already. xx


Even in Surrey, which is not in the worst area by any means, I saw and awful lot of fields completely under water on the way to Mrs P on Saturday. Goodness knows how the poor people of the Midlands and South Wales are coping, I feel so sorry for them.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'd knit with the washing line if I had nothing else!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We will have rain today. We had a lovely sunny day yesterday so March came in as a lamb, so we'll probably have an ice storm at the end of the month. We had robins fighting in the backyard yesterday.
> The teachers are still picketing, but they are still talking with the negotiators too. The indigenous hereditary chiefs met with the government and came to an agreement, but that didn't stop the protesters who were "supporting" them as protests continued in Toronto and near Belleville.
> We went to the new bakery in town and bought some black sourdough bread. It is so lovely, it is like eating cake. We will definitely go back, but earlier while he still has more stock available. He opens a 7am and a lot of his goods had already been sold by the time we arrived in the afternoon.
> I started a new project for the March KAL, (how many projects does that make? :sm01


The brioche is gorgeous, love the colours. The bread looks like a lump of coal! Is it sweetened?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'd knit with the washing line if I had nothing else!


True. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> No snow over here either, actually it was a beautiful starry night last night. xx


We've had quite a few of those, but it means it is very cold!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> We bkth loved seeing you and Mr P said he thought you looked good. Xx


It's so nice that you can "pop over" to see each other. Trish is in my country and it would take a 5 day train trip to see her. Or a 6 hour flight by jet plane.


----------



## SaxonLady

We have just paid for a petrol tank for GS's Austin Seven project. It is in Norwich and we have to go and collect it. I'm busy now until Saturday. I hope they don't mind waiting. I'm quite looking forward to the trip, especially as Alan will be driving!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh wow Nitz!!! I'm not a lover of green but that is just beautiful and drives me nearer and nearer to my brioche book!!! What makes the bread so black?


Thanks. Try the brioche.
We're not sure. I'll have to ask when I go back. Whatever it is, I couldn't taste it.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> The brioche is gorgeous, love the colours. The bread looks like a lump of coal! Is it sweetened?


Just lightly sweetened. It is a yummy bread.
Thank you. The colours of the brioche remind me of Easter.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Even in Surrey, which is not in the worst area by any means, I saw and awful lot of fields completely under water on the way to Mrs P on Saturday. Goodness knows how the poor people of the Midlands and South Wales are coping, I feel so sorry for them.


That water doesn't seem to be going down quickly either.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## jinx

Spend more time with us. We care about you and will try to lift your spirits. I know I often am in a much better mood after reading the posts on Connections.????????????????‍❤‍????‍????


SaxonLady said:


> I'm addicted to the online jigsaws and spend hours on them when I'm feeling down, which is far too frequently these days.


----------



## jinx

Do you have blinds to keep out the heat? I envy you having such a great space.



Barn-dweller said:


> Yes on a sunny day it's the same temperature as the house, lovely to walk into. xx


----------



## jinx

That reminds me of the description of Caron's simply soft.



nitz8catz said:


> I've used that Soft and Shiny yarn. It is very nice and soft and pleasant to look at, but it is quite limp. No spring at all. You must knit tightly.
> Can you get it wet, pin it flat and spray it with some spray starch and take the pins out once it is dry. That's the only idea that I have.


----------



## jinx

I actually did use washing line to knit with. I made a hot pad. I wish I still had it, as it was terrific. Very hard on the muscles so I probably will not make another one.


SaxonLady said:


> I'd knit with the washing line if I had nothing else!


----------



## jinx

So true. No clouds to hold the heat down on the earth.


SaxonLady said:


> We've had quite a few of those, but it means it is very cold!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That reminds me of the description of Caron's simply soft.


Yes, I agree, beautifully soft but no stretch or 'give' at all, all floppy!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Do you have blinds to keep out the heat? I envy you having such a great space.


No haven't got blinds, will have to see how we get on if we have a hot summer but lots of the windows open and hopefully we can get a breeze blowing through. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just sayin'


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just sayin'


And very, very rarely Norfolk. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We will have rain today. We had a lovely sunny day yesterday so March came in as a lamb, so we'll probably have an ice storm at the end of the month. We had robins fighting in the backyard yesterday.
> The teachers are still picketing, but they are still talking with the negotiators too. The indigenous hereditary chiefs met with the government and came to an agreement, but that didn't stop the protesters who were "supporting" them as protests continued in Toronto and near Belleville.
> We went to the new bakery in town and bought some black sourdough bread. It is so lovely, it is like eating cake. We will definitely go back, but earlier while he still has more stock available. He opens a 7am and a lot of his goods had already been sold by the time we arrived in the afternoon.
> I started a new project for the March KAL, (how many projects does that make? :sm01


Your project looks lovely. Your bread looks interesting. Have a safe and great day today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Nice. My LYS teaches crochet, but they have never done a crochet shawl.
> What crochet shawl will you be doing?


We're doing the Strawberry Fields shawl. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-fields-14 I'm using Queensland Collection United Foursome gradient in the Sidney Tower colorway (cream, gray, pink, and lavender). It's been a fun crochet project. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's so nice that you can "pop over" to see each other. Trish is in my country and it would take a 5 day train trip to see her. Or a 6 hour flight by jet plane.


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just sayin'


Love it! xxxooo :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's around 40F here this morning and a bit rainy. Will be doing laundry this morning and then going out to lunch with a friend for a late birthday celebration. DS will be returning from Scottsdale this evening. He's had a great time doing the caddying thing. He's met many pro frisbee golfers who he has watched on videos over the years. Great fun for him. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's around 40F here this morning and a bit rainy. Will be doing laundry this morning and then going out to lunch with a friend for a late birthday celebration. DS will be returning from Scottsdale this evening. He's had a great time doing the caddying thing. He's met many pro frisbee golfers who he has watched on videos over the years. Great fun for him. xxxooo


I've never heard of frisbee golf!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I've never heard of frisbee golf!!! xxxx


I hadn't either until we happened along the "hole" contraption at one of our walks.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I hadn't either until we happened along the "hole" contraption at one of our walks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say there's nothing new under the sun but t'ain't true!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I've never heard of frisbee golf!!! xxxx


It's quite the thing! Also called disc golf. Chris can be a bit obsessed with it. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's cold today but sunny and breezy, it's like a spring day. Spring is on its way. Even the birds are pairing off.

I've been to s and b and Margaret came. We've laughed a lot this afternoon. One lady that goes who sits with us (tot we call her) her real name is Sylvia but what that has to do with tot we don't know, but she goes by tot, if we said Sylvia nobody would know who she was. Well, she's a bit OTT on housework. So she was telling us shed pulled the washer out to clean behind and her oven aswell. She's about 83 in case there was some dirt behind. She vacuums twice a day and there's only her lives there. She is immaculate but I'm afraid the rest of us do it on a need to do reason. So we've been bad with laughing as to what she does before the rest of us gets out of bed. Jane....another girl, has three dogs, big ones aswell and she has a lot of dust and muddy paws etc, so we've sort of been winding tot up about dogs jumping on white duvet covers. Etc. 

I think that's all I've got to say today, I don't know if over 60s is on tomorrow yet. I won't know til tomorrow. I'll do some catching up now and love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's so nice that you can "pop over" to see each other. Trish is in my country and it would take a 5 day train trip to see her. Or a 6 hour flight by jet plane.





Miss Pam said:


> I agree! xxxooo


As do I, although it is only 3 days, at most, to visit anyone, anywhere, in this country! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We will have rain today. We had a lovely sunny day yesterday so March came in as a lamb, so we'll probably have an ice storm at the end of the month. We had robins fighting in the backyard yesterday.
> The teachers are still picketing, but they are still talking with the negotiators too. The indigenous hereditary chiefs met with the government and came to an agreement, but that didn't stop the protesters who were "supporting" them as protests continued in Toronto and near Belleville.
> We went to the new bakery in town and bought some black sourdough bread. It is so lovely, it is like eating cake. We will definitely go back, but earlier while he still has more stock available. He opens a 7am and a lot of his goods had already been sold by the time we arrived in the afternoon.
> I started a new project for the March KAL, (how many projects does that make? :sm01


I don't know if my silly mind would let me eat black bread. I'm funny like that


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I'm addicted to the online jigsaws and spend hours on them when I'm feeling down, which is far too frequently these days.


We won't let you be sad in York. You'll be able to talk to us and have cuddles. As for online jigsaws....I'm not sure on that because I've found that pieces go on top of each other and it's hard to find the pieces you want. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> They are trying to fit more people into our office as well. We keep telling them to let us work at home, even a couple of days and the other people can use our cubicles on those days. But no agreement there.
> If you only have 10 pages left, you'll have to get a new book soon.


I've got a book to read, got it this afternoon at s and b. As for working from home, well....that's too sensible isn't it????


----------



## London Girl

I've been lazy today so thought I'd get out for a walk in the sunshine. I decided to walk up to the charity shop to have another go at seeing the birthday girl, she still wasn't there. I asked Jane, the manageress, if she liked the little purses I brought back from Vietnam for her and Sheila and left for them on Friday, she said she hadn't seen them. She eventually found them in a pile of purses waiting to go out into the shop!!!

Then I went to Superdrug, couldn't find the toothpaste, asked one of the girls, long face, no smile. Went to the till, got served by another long face, no smile. I put my loyalty card down on the counter while I rummaged in my purse for the money and remarked that they weren't a very happy crew in there cos nobody ever smiles. She said that she doesn't feel like smiling when people throw their loyalty cards at her!!! I wished her a good day and left the shop!! I wish I'd stayed indoors now!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Awesome painting. Even more impressive that this is his first. Realistic looking clouds are hard and his are perfect.


He always used to draw when he was little, they both did, we had a big box we used to call 'our odds and ends box' and we used to sit at the table for ages, the three of us, when I was boy sitting. They are both pretty good at it but Richards was always detailed and looked good. He doesn't get his talent from me, I can't draw to save my life. Sue is pretty, in fact, very good at drawing.


----------



## Xiang

Hello Everyone, I should be in bed by now, but I am just not tired, so here I am!
Earlier today, I heard an interesting thing, about the Summers here! Apparently the Boffins have been doing some Climate Studies, and they have found that the Summer climate is getting long. I don't know how long it took them to get to that conclusion, but over the last few years, it has been fairly evident, that we have been getting the hot weather for a longer period of time than usual! I think they needed to prove that they were still doing some important work! some of the studies Hhat are conducted around the Planet, sometimes makes me wonder about the intelligence of some people! smh ????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Spend more time with us. We care about you and will try to lift your spirits. I know I often am in a much better mood after reading the posts on Connections.????????????????‍❤‍????‍????


You both need to come to s and b with me, they drive me insane hahaha.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> That reminds me of the description of Caron's simply soft.


I love that Caron's simply soft. It's gorgeous quality. I knit a throw in teal. It's pretty.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just sayin'


Love it.....


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I've been lazy today so thought I'd get out for a walk in the sunshine. I decided to walk up to the charity shop to have another go at seeing the birthday girl, she still wasn't there. I asked Jane, the manageress, if she liked the little purses I brought back from Vietnam for her and Sheila and left for them on Friday, she said she hadn't seen them. She eventually found them in a pile of purses waiting to go out into the shop!!!
> 
> Then I went to Superdrug, couldn't find the toothpaste, asked one of the girls, long face, no smile. Went to the till, got served by another long face, no smile. I put my loyalty card down on the counter while I rummaged in my purse for the money and remarked that they weren't a very happy crew in there cos nobody ever smiles. She said that she doesn't feel like smiling when people throw their loyalty cards at her!!! I wished her a good day and left the shop!! I wish I'd stayed indoors now!!! xxxx


Some people just should not work in areas, where the main part of their job is serving people! You should have demonstrated what it looks like, when he card is actually thrown at her, and not put politely on the counter!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Different strokes for different folks. I hate it.????‍❤‍????‍???? Threw out what I had. Did not want anyone else to have to deal with that floppy doppy no body yarn. However, I was making baby clothing with it. They just hung like a rag, threw them out also. You made a throw and the drape in that yarn works very well for a throw.



grandma susan said:


> I love that Caron's simply soft. It's gorgeous quality. I knit a throw in teal. It's pretty.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I've been lazy today so thought I'd get out for a walk in the sunshine. I decided to walk up to the charity shop to have another go at seeing the birthday girl, she still wasn't there. I asked Jane, the manageress, if she liked the little purses I brought back from Vietnam for her and Sheila and left for them on Friday, she said she hadn't seen them. She eventually found them in a pile of purses waiting to go out into the shop!!!
> 
> Then I went to Superdrug, couldn't find the toothpaste, asked one of the girls, long face, no smile. Went to the till, got served by another long face, no smile. I put my loyalty card down on the counter while I rummaged in my purse for the money and remarked that they weren't a very happy crew in there cos nobody ever smiles. She said that she doesn't feel like smiling when people throw their loyalty cards at her!!! I wished her a good day and left the shop!! I wish I'd stayed indoors now!!! xxxx


Oh deary me. She didn't finish her course at charm school then?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> They are trying to fit more people into our office as well. We keep telling them to let us work at home, even a couple of days and the other people can use our cubicles on those days. But no agreement there.
> If you only have 10 pages left, you'll have to get a new book soon.





grandma susan said:


> I've got a book to read, got it this afternoon at s and b. As for working from home, well....that's too sensible isn't it????


Mav, If you worked from home, they wouldn't be able to make stupid decisions, or changes, that are only appreciated by the people who make those decisions; and they wouldnt be able to keep a watch on what people are doing, i f they don't work on site, in their little cubicles!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> We won't let you be sad in York. You'll be able to talk to us and have cuddles. As for online jigsaws....I'm not sure on that because I've found that pieces go on top of each other and it's hard to find the pieces you want. Am I doing something wrong?


My pieces go where they d.... well tell them!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I've never heard of frisbee golf!!! xxxx


Came across it in New Zealand. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I've been lazy today so thought I'd get out for a walk in the sunshine. I decided to walk up to the charity shop to have another go at seeing the birthday girl, she still wasn't there. I asked Jane, the manageress, if she liked the little purses I brought back from Vietnam for her and Sheila and left for them on Friday, she said she hadn't seen them. She eventually found them in a pile of purses waiting to go out into the shop!!!
> 
> Then I went to Superdrug, couldn't find the toothpaste, asked one of the girls, long face, no smile. Went to the till, got served by another long face, no smile. I put my loyalty card down on the counter while I rummaged in my purse for the money and remarked that they weren't a very happy crew in there cos nobody ever smiles. She said that she doesn't feel like smiling when people throw their loyalty cards at her!!! I wished her a good day and left the shop!! I wish I'd stayed indoors now!!! xxxx


Oh dear, never mind perhaps your cheerful face spread a bit of happiness. xxxx


----------



## jinx

https://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=explore&tp=2 Click in the bottom left hand corner and you will see the pop up to arrange the tiles in a single file.



grandma susan said:


> We won't let you be sad in York. You'll be able to talk to us and have cuddles. As for online jigsaws....I'm not sure on that because I've found that pieces go on top of each other and it's hard to find the pieces you want. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=explore&tp=2 Click in the bottom left hand corner and you will see the pop up to arrange the tiles in a single file.


Wow, that makes a difference, thanks jinx!! xxxx


----------



## Gundi2

I AM MAKING JIG SAW PUZZLES ON THE COMPUTER ALMOST EVERY DAY. PUZZLE PLANET. ITS FREE AND YOU DONT LOOSE ANY PIECES.


----------



## jinx

I also do jigsaw almost every day. I find puzzle planet a good site, but find the background makes it harder to see. My favorite is https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ However on this site you cannot arrange the pieces automatically. 


Gundi2 said:


> I AM MAKING JIG SAW PUZZLES ON THE COMPUTER ALMOST EVERY DAY. PUZZLE PLANET. ITS FREE AND YOU DONT LOOSE ANY PIECES.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! The fake lawn men cometh and they have filled the back garden with plant - not the growing kind!! No cinema today but we are popping out for lunch later and to do a little bit of shopping.

Have a good one everybody - wherever you are - see you later!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Jacky - unfortunately, no. I'm guessing at least another month or so -- end of March? Not soon enough for me, but I'm trying to keep a good attitude (not always very easy) and keep myself busy when I can. Thanks for asking! xxxooo


Oh Pam, this has been a very long haul for you, I sincerely hope that you are able to get to your new home, before the end of this mouth! If that does happen, you have full permission, to have as long a break as you need, to get to the level of relaxed, as you need to feel; or failing that, book yourself the "Perfect Pamper" Day, which in cludes anything that you would love doing, but haven't been able to, for far too long! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo from last week's WI meeting


Hi Josephine, I love what I can see of Town Map, it is very intricate. Is it possible for you to post a photo of the Map, so that it is totally visible, because if it is ok with you, I would like to show the laces in my Craft Group, because I think they would absolutely love to see your Town Map, in all of its glory! ???????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been windy and cold today but nothing to complain about. I've just come in from s and b and had a cuppa with Margaret. Marilyn had come today. She's the girl who's daughter has just had a bad time with the delivery of her baby. Well, it had traumatised Marilyn and was in lots of tears. It did her good to talk with us but we had every little bit of info about it. I was beginning to feel I was there with her. I took a baby coat for her so I've got rid of three coats now. She's had such a rough time. ???? It was really nice though because Marilyn has been saving her sudokus for me so I had 2 weeks to do.
> 
> Don't know if Stephens gone to work, I would expect him to because he's as silly as his dad was for things like that. I always think that the firms can do without them and you only spread germs. ???? Just saying. Is it tonight that June starts to come home? That's gone over so quickly. I don't think I have anymore to write about so I'll love and leave you. Love yawl xxxx
> 
> I've sent my form to the post now so let's see if it comes back again.


Hi Susan, I hope you get your licence, in a very short time! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

I just finished this for Woollies for the World, it reminds me if coconut ice, sorry Janet!! Xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Some people just should not work in areas, where the main part of their job is serving people! You should have demonstrated what it looks like, when he card is actually thrown at her, and not put politely on the counter!???????? xoxoxo


Is 'lamp her' a British saying?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I just finished this for Woollies for the World, it reminds me if coconut ice, sorry Janet!! Xxxx


That's so cute. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, but of a cold breeze but not too unpleasant. Not a lot planned for today, should be getting ready for our visitor on Thursday but just can't get up the enthusiasm so think I will just gird my loins, grit my teeth and get ready for a lousy four days. As you can tell I'm really looking forward to this visit. Might see if I can finish my shawl this afternoon. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

I think it is a British saying. However, after reading Susan saying it a few times I decided I quite like the saying. I have been know to use it.


jollypolly said:


> Is 'lamp her' a British saying?


----------



## jinx

Morning. I must have missed it. Is your sister in law visiting?



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, but of a cold breeze but not too unpleasant. Not a lot planned for today, should be getting ready for our visitor on Thursday but just can't get up the enthusiasm so think I will just gird my loins, grit my teeth and get ready for a lousy four days. As you can tell I'm really looking forward to this visit. Might see if I can finish my shawl this afternoon. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Very pretty. It is sure to keep a wee one warm and fashionable.


London Girl said:


> I just finished this for Woollies for the World, it reminds me if coconut ice, sorry Janet!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hi Josephine, I love what I can see of Town Map, it is very intricate. Is it possible for you to post a photo of the Map, so that it is totally visible, because if it is ok with you, I would like to show the laces in my Craft Group, because I think they would absolutely love to see your Town Map, in all of its glory! ???????? xoxoxo.


I will be able to post full photos after the unveiling on Saturday. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I must have missed it. Is your sister in law visiting?


Unfortunately yes, coming Thursday home Monday, I will be counting the days, hours and minutes. xx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> https://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=explore&tp=2 Click in the bottom left hand corner and you will see the pop up to arrange the tiles in a single file.


I just did a puzzle there and had so much fun. Thank you so much. I should go to bed at 5 am. But I did enjoy the puzzle very much. Haven't don't one on helipad in a long time.


----------



## jinx

Glad you have your falsies back. It has taken a bit of time, but at least they fixed the problem immediately.
Some times people watching as you shop or dine is a cinema in itself.?


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! The fake lawn men cometh and they have filled the back garden with plant - not the growing kind!! No cinema today but we are popping out for lunch later and to do a little bit of shopping.
> 
> Have a good one everybody - wherever you are - see you later!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

You might enjoy some of these puzzles. https://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=search&q=yarn



jollypolly said:


> I just did a puzzle there and had so much fun. Thank you so much. I should go to bed at 5 am. But I did enjoy the puzzle very much. Haven't don't one on helipad in a long time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday and everyone is looking forward to the unveiling on Saturday

Spent the afternoon doing some more freeform crochet. I haven't crocheted for a while and my hands seem to be coping ok. I am using fine crochet cotton so there is no weight to it.

I have a few errands to run this morning nd then nothing much else planned.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I also do jigsaw almost every day. I find puzzle planet a good site, but find the background makes it harder to see. My favorite is https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ However on this site you cannot arrange the pieces automatically.


I do my puzzles in a large pizza box the store gave me clean. I put newspaper over when I close the box to keep it from moving semi. I put pieces in smaller boxes by color. Like doing the frame first. For mini puzzles I put bits of tape or dot stickers teachers use for kids on the back to hold pieces together in segments for bigger puzzles I open and tape two pizza boxes together flipping two over the top but that's no too stable. Saying good night or morning now.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Saturday evening our renters informed us their hot water heater was leaking. Sunday our honeydoer came over, accessed the situation, and went and purchased a new water heater. Yesterday honeydoer was over and installed it. 
We have ask our renters to move. We had this planned before the water heater broke. Just bad timing. We need someone that will mow their lawn and plow the driveway. Her first husband loved to work in the yard and would do anything that needed doing without being ask. Her new husband is totally different and that is okay, but does not workout for us. 
Our greatgrands were with us while their dad worked. We had a great time. Jason is a big tease and loves to play with his matchbox cars. Every time he goes home he ask to take another car home with him. I need to replenish his supply. Lilly is so mature, polite, and helpful. She immediately heads to her craft closet. There is yarn in that closet, but that does not interest her much. 
Mr. Wonderful has a doctors appointment today???? On the way home he will be picking up our groceries. We have a huge load this week. Wish our honeydoer was here to carry them into the house for us. 
This is the end of this chapter. Talk to you later.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The rail protests continue. Propane and other things are starting to run out. The Prime Minister is finally back in the country to deal with this.
> The teachers are still protesting. Doug Ford's government has finally been recalled from their mid-winter recess to deal with this. And now the parents of autistic children are also protesting because Doug Ford's government has cut funding for autistic children.


It is almost *Criminal* the way that most, if not all, Governments thoughout our suffering Planet, try to balance their budgets, by cutting funds from the groups of people, who can least afford the lowering of their accessible income, be it from a wage, or from a Social Security Payment, that are availble in most countries!

Sometimes; I really think that the powers that be, are actually trying to remove the segment of the population, in the lowest income catergory, and doing it by stealth! ????????

Well my lovely friends, I need to stop reading & writing, for a while, as my "good" eye is beginning to have difficulties reading, & commenting; and it is becoming tired, and it is almost impossible to read now, so I shall bid you all a good day, and a wonderful, deep & restful sleep tonight. I was actually quite exhausted, for the whole of yesterday, and despite that, I was totally unable to sleep, until from about 0600 and only slept for about 2 hours, so I am really hoping that I will get a decent sleep tought, so that I can feel very rested, for my craft group, tomorrow! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It's foggy and raining, but the snow is going down. Some of the snow has turned into ice, so I'll be careful walking down our walkway to the car.
There are 18 cases of Covid-19 in Toronto. All the new cases are from people who travelled to Iran or Egypt and their husbands and wives. 1 case has been cured and released from hospital. Grocery stores are running out of supplies of toilet paper as our Health minister said in a TV broadcast that people in quarantine will need to stock up so they don't come in contact with others, so everyone is stocking up. Costco is happy. Home Depot has run out of the good facemasks. The government train and Toronto TTC transit are sanitizing their buses and trains every night as some of these new cases used transit to get from the airport to their homes.
I'm well stocked with yarn (Probably too well stocked). My brioche for the March KAL at the LYS has doubled in size. My Dandelion fields poncho in brioche has a couple more rows and I need to start a couple of brioche rings for my brioche class that I have scheduled for about 2 weeks from now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It is almost *Criminal* the way that most, if not all, Governments thoughout our suffering Planet, try to balance their budgets, by cutting funds from the groups of people, who can least afford the lowering of their accessible income, be it from a wage, or from a Social Security Payment, that are availble in most countries!
> 
> Sometimes; I really think that the powers that be, are actually trying to remove the segment of the population, in the lowest income catergory, and doing it by stealth! ????????
> 
> Well my lovely friends, I need to stop reading & writing, for a while, as my "good" eye is beginning to have difficulties reading, & commenting; and it is becoming tired, and it is almost impossible to read now, so I shall bid you all a good day, and a wonderful, deep & restful sleep tonight. I was actually quite exhausted, for the whole of yesterday, and despite that, I was totally unable to sleep, until from about 0600 and only slept for about 2 hours, so I am really hoping that I will get a decent sleep tought, so that I can feel very rested, for my craft group, tomorrow! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


Sleep well. I hope you feel more rested soon.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It's foggy and raining, but the snow is going down. Some of the snow has turned into ice, so I'll be careful walking down our walkway to the car.
> There are 18 cases of Covid-19 in Toronto. All the new cases are from people who travelled to Iran or Egypt and their husbands and wives. 1 case has been cured and released from hospital. Grocery stores are running out of supplies of toilet paper as our Health minister said in a TV broadcast that people in quarantine will need to stock up so they don't come in contact with others, so everyone is stocking up. Costco is happy. Home Depot has run out of the good facemasks. The government train and Toronto TTC transit are sanitizing their buses and trains every night as some of these new cases used transit to get from the airport to their homes.
> I'm well stocked with yarn (Probably too well stocked). My brioche for the March KAL at the LYS has doubled in size. My Dandelion fields poncho in brioche has a couple more rows and I need to start a couple of brioche rings for my brioche class that I have scheduled for about 2 weeks from now.


My sister is stockpiling groceries and such, buying up all the hand sanitiser, bless her! Maybe I should be more concerned than I am but I'm just carrying on as usual. Hope you all stay safe from it all though!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Saturday evening our renters informed us their hot water heater was leaking. Sunday our honeydoer came over, accessed the situation, and went and purchased a new water heater. Yesterday honeydoer was over and installed it.
> We have ask our renters to move. We had this planned before the water heater broke. Just bad timing. We need someone that will mow their lawn and plow the driveway. Her first husband loved to work in the yard and would do anything that needed doing without being ask. Her new husband is totally different and that is okay, but does not workout for us.
> Our greatgrands were with us while their dad worked. We had a great time. Jason is a big tease and loves to play with his matchbox cars. Every time he goes home he ask to take another car home with him. I need to replenish his supply. Lilly is so mature, polite, and helpful. She immediately heads to her craft closet. There is yarn in that closet, but that does not interest her much.
> Mr. Wonderful has a doctors appointment today???? On the way home he will be picking up our groceries. We have a huge load this week. Wish our honeydoer was here to carry them into the house for us.
> This is the end of this chapter. Talk to you later.


Sorry about the water heater. Good thing that your honeydoer was able to fix it so quickly.
We used to have a rental property, but it was getting too hard to find a good tenant so we got rid of that property. I wish we still had it now. I hope you find a good tenant.
Just carry the groceries in a little at a time. I try to pack the cans separately so they can be left in the car until I can get them. Just make sure your path is clear of ice and snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I do my puzzles in a large pizza box the store gave me clean. I put newspaper over when I close the box to keep it from moving semi. I put pieces in smaller boxes by color. Like doing the frame first. For mini puzzles I put bits of tape or dot stickers teachers use for kids on the back to hold pieces together in segments for bigger puzzles I open and tape two pizza boxes together flipping two over the top but that's no too stable. Saying good night or morning now.


Reduce, re-use, recycle. I like that.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday and everyone is looking forward to the unveiling on Saturday
> 
> Spent the afternoon doing some more freeform crochet. I haven't crocheted for a while and my hands seem to be coping ok. I am using fine crochet cotton so there is no weight to it.
> 
> I have a few errands to run this morning nd then nothing much else planned.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday. 
I'm glad the crochet is not hurting your hands. 
I have Craft lunch today. I left a couple of crochet projects at work so I will be working on them.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You might enjoy some of these puzzles. https://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=search&q=yarn


This is the one that I use at work, while I'm waiting for something to blow up. I didn't get to visit yesterday. One of the people on my team had made a change on Friday (who makes a change on a Friday!!!) and had been trying to fix it all weekend. It was still causing problems yesterday but was finally fixed late in the day. Today will be quieter. I like the puzzles with landscapes on them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately yes, coming Thursday home Monday, I will be counting the days, hours and minutes. xx


 :sm01: I wish you strength. Hopefully your lip won't be too sore from biting it.


----------



## jinx

Walmart packs the groceries. They conveniently put the refrigerator items in one bag, freeze items in another bag, cleaning product another bag, yarn another bag etc. Harold backs up close to the back door and puts the totes on the deck, puts the SUV in the garage and then he slides the totes indoors. Once or twice I have left the cans and non perishable sit for an hour or two. 
Our temperature is around 50 today. Hoping the rest of the snow melts and we should not have to worry about ice.????


nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the water heater. Good thing that your honeydoer was able to fix it so quickly.
> We used to have a rental property, but it was getting too hard to find a good tenant so we got rid of that property. I wish we still had it now. I hope you find a good tenant.
> Just carry the groceries in a little at a time. I try to pack the cans separately so they can be left in the car until I can get them. Just make sure your path is clear of ice and snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, but of a cold breeze but not too unpleasant. Not a lot planned for today, should be getting ready for our visitor on Thursday but just can't get up the enthusiasm so think I will just gird my loins, grit my teeth and get ready for a lousy four days. As you can tell I'm really looking forward to this visit. Might see if I can finish my shawl this afternoon. See you later. xx


I hope your shawl doesn't cause any problems and you are able to get it off the needles quickly.


----------



## jinx

My favorite puzzles are those that have a lot of different colors. I do also enjoy landscapes.



nitz8catz said:


> This is the one that I use at work, while I'm waiting for something to blow up. I didn't get to visit yesterday. One of the people on my team had made a change on Friday (who makes a change on a Friday!!!) and had been trying to fix it all weekend. It was still causing problems yesterday but was finally fixed late in the day. Today will be quieter. I like the puzzles with landscapes on them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I just finished this for Woollies for the World, it reminds me if coconut ice, sorry Janet!! Xxxx


That looks nice and warm.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: I wish you strength. Hopefully your lip won't be too sore from biting it.


Thanks I'll need lots of it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! The fake lawn men cometh and they have filled the back garden with plant - not the growing kind!! No cinema today but we are popping out for lunch later and to do a little bit of shopping.
> 
> Have a good one everybody - wherever you are - see you later!! xxxx


Congratulations on having your lawn back the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## jinx

I did order a large package of toilet tissue.????
Hard to know whether to worry a lot or just be consistent with hand washing and avoiding those who are sick.


London Girl said:


> My sister is stockpiling groceries and such, buying up all the hand sanitiser, bless her! Maybe I should be more concerned than I am but I'm just carrying on as usual. Hope you all stay safe from it all though!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your shawl doesn't cause any problems and you are able to get it off the needles quickly.


I think I've only got 4 rows to go then cast off, that could hours. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> https://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=explore&tp=2 Click in the bottom left hand corner and you will see the pop up to arrange the tiles in a single file.


I like that feature. Also the custom setting where I can get the pieces to rotate so it is more like the physical jigsaws.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I did order a large package of toilet tissue.????
> Hard to know whether to worry a lot or just be consistent with hand washing and avoiding those who are sick.


The trouble is we don't know who's sick and who isn't until it's too late. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Mav, If you worked from home, they wouldn't be able to make stupid decisions, or changes, that are only appreciated by the people who make those decisions; and they wouldnt be able to keep a watch on what people are doing, i f they don't work on site, in their little cubicles!???????????? xoxoxo


We have a whole suite of reports that track our usage on the gateway that we use when we connect from home. And you have to keep typing or it times out after 10 minutes. And the report would show connects/disconnects for the whole time. You also can't just move your mouse to keep the session alive. So there are lots of safeguards to assure that we actually are working when we are working from home. 
Our old boss couldn't figure out the reports and would have had difficulty reading them anyways (mildly dyslexic), but this boss set up the gateway and should know better. We have been told that our HR and payroll people can't figure out how to fill out the government forms for people who work from home, but most of the companies in Toronto figured it out, so take a course or something. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I hate it.????‍❤‍????‍???? Threw out what I had. Did not want anyone else to have to deal with that floppy doppy no body yarn. However, I was making baby clothing with it. They just hung like a rag, threw them out also. You made a throw and the drape in that yarn works very well for a throw.


I've used it for throws, afghans, blankets, but I don't think it will last like SuperSaver. It is pretty and shiny. The colours on Supersaver are getting better.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I love that Caron's simply soft. It's gorgeous quality. I knit a throw in teal. It's pretty.


It does have pretty colours, which is why I have purchased it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is we don't know who's sick and who isn't until it's too late. xx


Especially since some of the latest cases have been caused by people who travelled when they didn't have symptoms, but managed to infect their partners when they got home.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I've only got 4 rows to go then cast off, that could hours. xx


At about 500 stitches per row, I feel for you. Good luck.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I did order a large package of toilet tissue.????
> Hard to know whether to worry a lot or just be consistent with hand washing and avoiding those who are sick.


I managed to snag a BIG bottle of hand sanitizer and use that whenever I return to my cubicle. I also wash my hands a lot, but the bathroom is a bit of trek away from my desk.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. I made a sandwich with the black bread so I can have a quick bite before my craft lunch.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I just finished this for Woollies for the World, it reminds me if coconut ice, sorry Janet!! Xxxx


It doesn't actually hurt to look at coconut


----------



## SaxonLady

It's a beautiful spring day here today. Alan is going over the workshop shortly so I shall have peace and quiet. Pity I have to do some accounts before tomorrow!


----------



## jinx

That is true. The experts cannot even tell. It takes two weeks to decide if a person is sick. 


Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is we don't know who's sick and who isn't until it's too late. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I also do jigsaw almost every day. I find puzzle planet a good site, but find the background makes it harder to see. My favorite is https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ However on this site you cannot arrange the pieces automatically.


I do puzzles on the site nearly every day, too, jinx. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Oh Pam, this has been a very long haul for you, I sincerely hope that you are able to get to your new home, before the end of this mouth! If that does happen, you have full permission, to have as long a break as you need, to get to the level of relaxed, as you need to feel; or failing that, book yourself the "Perfect Pamper" Day, which in cludes anything that you would love doing, but haven't been able to, for far too long! ???????? xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I just finished this for Woollies for the World, it reminds me if coconut ice, sorry Janet!! Xxxx


Well done. They both look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. I must have missed it. Is your sister in law visiting?


I was thinking I missed that, too. You have my complete sympathy! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It appears many of us do them. They are a great way to fill the very very early morning hours. Also good for this old brain to keep it working as well as it can.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on having your lawn back the way it is supposed to be.


Not quite yet, he didn't factor in the narrow flowerbed (exactly like the one next to it!) and didn't bring the right tools with him to do it :sm16: He will be back tomorrow to do the side path and finish off the 'grass'. He brought his beagle puppy with him because she won't be left on her own but she howled and barked the whole time he was here, that's why he left early, she clearly has huge separation anxiety!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did order a large package of toilet tissue.????
> Hard to know whether to worry a lot or just be consistent with hand washing and avoiding those who are sick.


It IS hard, only time will tell, I guess!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It doesn't actually hurt to look at coconut


That's good to know!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well done. They both look great! xxxooo


Thanks dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well done. They both look great! xxxooo


I'm now on the last leg of the square and I will finish it this afternoon or die in the attempt, watch this space!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been cold but sun in the cloudless blue skies, so you won't hear me complaining. Hope you're all ok today.

I went to the over 60s and there was only 5 of us there, so we played for $2 a full house. We are seriously thinking of giving it up but Sheila wants to see if it can go until Easter. I can't see that happening, I may not be there next week as its Alberts anniversary and I'll more than likely be up Stephens. I'm fine any old way. I can go either Tuesday or Wednesday. It just depends on how the family feel. They tend to like us all to be together. Anyway I'm forgetting to tell you....I won $3 and a lemon cream cake. So I was quite happy. Not out of pocket anyway, but we had a cup of tea and a biscuit and a few laughs and we did enjoy ourselves. It got us out of the house for a couple of hours.

I went into Karen's today and made us a chocolate because Andrew had gone to golf. So the plan so far is that he goes into hospital 7.30am tomorrow and gets his knee done. We aren't sure weather Michelle their daughter is having tomorrow off work. Anyway, I'm on hot drinks for a couple of weeks. I'll go to Stephens in the afternoon but if the daughters at work it means it's only a couple of hours until she comes in. Things have a way of working out. They'll let me know the rota. Then there's little Brie the dog, she'll have to be put out now and again. It's not too bad when Andrew gets onto one crutch, he can make and carry drinks if he has to, but he can't do that at first.

Well, not Much news again today. Somebody gave me a book Calle "belgravia" by Julian fellows (I think) he wrote downtown abbey, so I've got that to read, then someone else gave me the dailymail cryptic crosswords book, so I'm doing well, and I still have my jigsaw to start. I might stay home this weekend. Haha.

That it girls, I'll catch up now and see you tomorrow if not before. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Is 'lamp her' a British saying?


Yes love it is.....only if you are common like me ????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. I must have missed it. Is your sister in law visiting?


I must have missed it too jinx. Poor jackie


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> I do my puzzles in a large pizza box the store gave me clean. I put newspaper over when I close the box to keep it from moving semi. I put pieces in smaller boxes by color. Like doing the frame first. For mini puzzles I put bits of tape or dot stickers teachers use for kids on the back to hold pieces together in segments for bigger puzzles I open and tape two pizza boxes together flipping two over the top but that's no too stable. Saying good night or morning now.


Jolly, I'm worn out just reading what you do.....???? It's sounding like hard work


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Saturday evening our renters informed us their hot water heater was leaking. Sunday our honeydoer came over, accessed the situation, and went and purchased a new water heater. Yesterday honeydoer was over and installed it.
> We have ask our renters to move. We had this planned before the water heater broke. Just bad timing. We need someone that will mow their lawn and plow the driveway. Her first husband loved to work in the yard and would do anything that needed doing without being ask. Her new husband is totally different and that is okay, but does not workout for us.
> Our greatgrands were with us while their dad worked. We had a great time. Jason is a big tease and loves to play with his matchbox cars. Every time he goes home he ask to take another car home with him. I need to replenish his supply. Lilly is so mature, polite, and helpful. She immediately heads to her craft closet. There is yarn in that closet, but that does not interest her much.
> Mr. Wonderful has a doctors appointment today???? On the way home he will be picking up our groceries. We have a huge load this week. Wish our honeydoer was here to carry them into the house for us.
> This is the end of this chapter. Talk to you later.


Hope mr W is OK after his doctors visit, and I know exactly where you are coming from when you talk about bringing the groceries in, Albert always did that, and I miss it. ???? Never mind eh?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Not quite yet, he didn't factor in the narrow flowerbed (exactly like the one next to it!) and didn't bring the right tools with him to do it :sm16: He will be back tomorrow to do the side path and finish off the 'grass'. He brought his beagle puppy with him because she won't be left on her own but she howled and barked the whole time he was here, that's why he left early, she clearly has huge separation anxiety!!! xxxx


You couldn't make it up could you? It always amazes me when they come to do a job and don't carry the tools.


----------



## grandma susan

Forgot to tell you........my new window cleaner came today. Did a brilliant job, used some kind of hydrated water or something....with a pipe and a brush, and he washed my pvc Windows and doors, I'm all sparkly....now if I can get Donna to learn how to clean them properly inside we'll be happy.???? Thought I'd emoji a bath cos she does the bathroom, that has a window too but never sees a clean! Omg she comes tomorrow, it sharp comes round to Wednesday.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Not quite yet, he didn't factor in the narrow flowerbed (exactly like the one next to it!) and didn't bring the right tools with him to do it :sm16: He will be back tomorrow to do the side path and finish off the 'grass'. He brought his beagle puppy with him because she won't be left on her own but she howled and barked the whole time he was here, that's why he left early, she clearly has huge separation anxiety!!! xxxx


Darn! Well, hopefully by tomorrow it will be looking like it is supposed to and very lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm now on the last leg of the square and I will finish it this afternoon or die in the attempt, watch this space!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Looking forward to seeing it. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Phew, finished it! Had to play yarn chicken there! There are mistakes so don't squeal if you see them!! On to the next one now!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Phew, finished it! Had to play yarn chicken there! There are mistakes so don't squeal if you see them!! On to the next one now!!


I think it looks great. Not mistakes - design elements! The next one looks very interesting. xxxooo :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. I'm off in a little bit to go to Fiber Social at the LYS. Will be back here early afternoon. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been cold but sun in the cloudless blue skies, so you won't hear me complaining. Hope you're all ok today.
> 
> I went to the over 60s and there was only 5 of us there, so we played for $2 a full house. We are seriously thinking of giving it up but Sheila wants to see if it can go until Easter. I can't see that happening, I may not be there next week as its Alberts anniversary and I'll more than likely be up Stephens. I'm fine any old way. I can go either Tuesday or Wednesday. It just depends on how the family feel. They tend to like us all to be together. Anyway I'm forgetting to tell you....I won $3 and a lemon cream cake. So I was quite happy. Not out of pocket anyway, but we had a cup of tea and a biscuit and a few laughs and we did enjoy ourselves. It got us out of the house for a couple of hours.
> 
> I went into Karen's today and made us a chocolate because Andrew had gone to golf. So the plan so far is that he goes into hospital 7.30am tomorrow and gets his knee done. We aren't sure weather Michelle their daughter is having tomorrow off work. Anyway, I'm on hot drinks for a couple of weeks. I'll go to Stephens in the afternoon but if the daughters at work it means it's only a couple of hours until she comes in. Things have a way of working out. They'll let me know the rota. Then there's little Brie the dog, she'll have to be put out now and again. It's not too bad when Andrew gets onto one crutch, he can make and carry drinks if he has to, but he can't do that at first.
> 
> Well, not Much news again today. Somebody gave me a book Calle "belgravia" by Julian fellows (I think) he wrote downtown abbey, so I've got that to read, then someone else gave me the dailymail cryptic crosswords book, so I'm doing well, and I still have my jigsaw to start. I might stay home this weekend. Haha.
> 
> That it girls, I'll catch up now and see you tomorrow if not before. Love yawl. Xx


That Belgravia starts on the TV this week!!! Not my cup of tea! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I think it looks great. Not mistakes - design elements! The next one looks very interesting. xxxooo :sm24: :sm24:


Hmmm, yes, 'interesting', that's the word!!! :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I must have missed it too jinx. Poor jackie


Yes, poor Jacky, it's going to be a long few days. xx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Phew, finished it! Had to play yarn chicken there! There are mistakes so don't squeal if you see them!! On to the next one now!!


Looks pretty good to me, the next one looks a bit easier, well not so many cables anyway. xxxx


----------



## jinx

We are fortunate there are two of us. He is feeling better now and can bring them all in the house. Putting them away is mostly my job. In April we will have help. Our new tenant will be our honeydoer. It is a good move for him and for us. ????


grandma susan said:


> Hope mr W is OK after his doctors visit, and I know exactly where you are coming from when you talk about bringing the groceries in, Albert always did that, and I miss it. ???? Never mind eh?


----------



## jinx

You did a great job on the Celtic cable. I look at it's beauty and do not search for designers extras.


London Girl said:


> Phew, finished it! Had to play yarn chicken there! There are mistakes so don't squeal if you see them!! On to the next one now!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We are fortunate there are two of us. He is feeling better now and can bring them all in the house. Putting them away is mostly my job. In April we will have help. Our new tenant will be our honeydoer. It is a good move for him and for us. ????


That sounds like a perfect solution. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You did a great job on the Celtic cable. I look at it's beauty and do not search for designers extras.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, yes, 'interesting', that's the word!!! :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> We are fortunate there are two of us. He is feeling better now and can bring them all in the house. Putting them away is mostly my job. In April we will have help. Our new tenant will be our honeydoer. It is a good move for him and for us. ????


That is great news for you and Mr. Wonderful! And your honeydoer as well. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Hi Sisters, sorry I've been MIA, my day is gone before I know it. Never know what time Mr J wants to get up now, so I'm a little sleep deprived but doing well. It's going to take me a loooo...ng time to catch up with you all!!
A happy belated birthday to Susan, Pam and Josephine, may you have many more! ????????????
Sending lots of ❤ to you all. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I just finished this for Woollies for the World, it reminds me if coconut ice, sorry Janet!! Xxxx


That is so pretty, any little girl would love to wear it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Is 'lamp her' a British saying?


Yes it is, and it means to hit, or punish someone.????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning then not sure what I'll be up to. Finished my shawl yesterday afternoon apart from sewing in some ends so it will now go in the 'to be blocked' pile. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, but of a cold breeze but not too unpleasant. Not a lot planned for today, should be getting ready for our visitor on Thursday but just can't get up the enthusiasm so think I will just gird my loins, grit my teeth and get ready for a lousy four days. As you can tell I'm really looking forward to this visit. Might see if I can finish my shawl this afternoon. See you later. xx


I hope that the impending visit is much better than you think it will be! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I will be able to post full photos after the unveiling on Saturday. x


Ok, thanks for this. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I hope that the impending visit is much better than you think it will be! ???? xoxoxo


So do I but I doubt it. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My sister is stockpiling groceries and such, buying up all the hand sanitiser, bless her! Maybe I should be more concerned than I am but I'm just carrying on as usual. Hope you all stay safe from it all though!! Xxxx


So are we, apparently a lot of people are panic buying here, also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately yes, coming Thursday home Monday, I will be counting the days, hours and minutes. xx





nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: I wish you strength. Hopefully your lip won't be too sore from biting it.


Or you tongue! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I did order a large package of toilet tissue.????
> Hard to know whether to worry a lot or just be consistent with hand washing and avoiding those who are sick.


That is basically what I will be doing, with the addition of disposable gloves, and possibly a box of the appropriate masks. We will continue shopping, in our usual way! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have a whole suite of reports that track our usage on the gateway that we use when we connect from home. And you have to keep typing or it times out after 10 minutes. And the report would show connects/disconnects for the whole time. You also can't just move your mouse to keep the session alive. So there are lots of safeguards to assure that we actually are working when we are working from home.
> Our old boss couldn't figure out the reports and would have had difficulty reading them anyways (mildly dyslexic), but this boss set up the gateway and should know better. We have been told that our HR and payroll people can't figure out how to fill out the government forms for people who work from home, but most of the companies in Toronto figured it out, so take a course or something. :sm16:


You are correct, and the managers/bosses should be able to use, & understand the the processes and reports that are available in their areas!
I was just being facetious in my other post. xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Jolly, I'm worn out just reading what you do.....???? It's sounding like hard work


I agree with you, on this one Susan! I hope Jolly doesn't get too exhausted, with everything she does! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Phew, finished it! Had to play yarn chicken there! There are mistakes so don't squeal if you see them!! On to the next one now!!


I love the second square, and do not identify any mistakes, but then if I did see anything like that, I put it down as Artistic licence! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hi Sisters, sorry I've been MIA, my day is gone before I know it. Never know what time Mr J wants to get up now, so I'm a little sleep deprived but doing well. It's going to take me a loooo...ng time to catch up with you all!!
> A happy belated birthday to Susan, Pam and Josephine, may you have many more! ????????????
> Sending lots of ❤ to you all. xoxoxo


Hi sweetie, always good to see you and know you are still on the planet, even if it is only briefly!! Keep looking after yourself and sending big hugs to you and John!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hi Sisters, sorry I've been MIA, my day is gone before I know it. Never know what time Mr J wants to get up now, so I'm a little sleep deprived but doing well. It's going to take me a loooo...ng time to catch up with you all!!
> A happy belated birthday to Susan, Pam and Josephine, may you have many more! ????????????
> Sending lots of ❤ to you all. xoxoxo


Hi Trish, just catch up in anyway you can, and drop in when you are able! We love to see you, when ever you drop in. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a mildish, brightish London!! The lawn men are hard at work, one still working on the lawn part and the other laying the groundwork for the path that runs down the side of the house. It wasn't that good before it was dug up but now I think it will be a super-path but hopefully not a psycho-path :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: 

Not a lot planned for today, not going out as far as I know, a bit of blocking on the cable square and maybe start the new one :sm06: 

Have a good one everybody and look after your precious selves!! Lots of love and healthy hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

I have now come to the end of the posts, and I am getting a bit weary, So I am now going to get some clothing ready, to go camping from tomorrow, til Monday, then I might take some drugs and head off to bed. I also have to make sure that I put another blanket in the caravan for me, cos it is beginning to get cold deving the nights. x0×0×0


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather cloudy Surrey. Had a walk down to town yesterday and picked up a couple of odd balls of wool (lumpy bumpy type) in our local charity shop, which will be good for my tapestry weaving.

Nothing much planned for today. Mr P is on school and tap dance pick up. He prefers me not to go so he can spend time with LM which means I get a few hours of p&q.


Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have now come to the end of the posts, and I am getting a bit weary, So I am now going to get some clothing ready, to go camping from tomorrow, til Monday, then I might take some drugs and head off to bed. I also have to make sure that I put another blanket in the caravan for me, cos it is beginning to get cold deving the nights. x0×0×0


Have fun and enjoy your caravanning trip, I'm quite envious!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:42 am EST and 2'C (32'F) The temperature will be dropping and after lunch we will have snow/slush/rain falling from the sky. Most of the snow was washed away yesterday by the day of rain.
We only had a few people at Craft Lunch yesterday. I spent a good part of the time untangling yarn. I have two projects that I have left at work for Craft Lunch. I need to finish one of them because I want to start a tunisian crochet project and need something finished.
I tried doing a ring for brioche class but I had a combination of really big chunky yarns and inflexible cheap needles and it didnt' go well. I think I need to get some more tips for my KnitPro cables. They are flexible.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cloudy Surrey. Had a walk down to town yesterday and picked up a couple of odd balls of wool (lumpy bumpy type) in our local charity shop, which will be good for my tapestry weaving.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today. Mr P is on school and tap dance pick up. He prefers me not to go so he can spend time with LM which means I get a few hours of p&q.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Happy Wednesday,
Enjoy your p&q.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have now come to the end of the posts, and I am getting a bit weary, So I am now going to get some clothing ready, to go camping from tomorrow, til Monday, then I might take some drugs and head off to bed. I also have to make sure that I put another blanket in the caravan for me, cos it is beginning to get cold deving the nights. x0×0×0


Camping in a caravan sounds fun.
Which direction are you heading?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mildish, brightish London!! The lawn men are hard at work, one still working on the lawn part and the other laying the groundwork for the path that runs down the side of the house. It wasn't that good before it was dug up but now I think it will be a super-path but hopefully not a psycho-path :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Not a lot planned for today, not going out as far as I know, a bit of blocking on the cable square and maybe start the new one :sm06:
> 
> Have a good one everybody and look after your precious selves!! Lots of love and healthy hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Yay, the cable square is finished.
That path will definitely be better once they are finished. No bush and a nice level walkway.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is basically what I will be doing, with the addition of disposable gloves, and possibly a box of the appropriate masks. We will continue shopping, in our usual way! xoxoxo


Good luck finding the masks. They aren't on the shelves here as they have all been sent to the hospitals. Canada is up to 33 cases now. All the new cases are people who have come back from Iran. The Iran religious mosques have closed all their doors to try to not spread the virus among their group.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yay, the cable square is finished.
> That path will definitely be better once they are finished. No bush and a nice level walkway.


They are still getting there, there is a cement mixer in my little garden!! I keep forgetting about the hole under the washing machine where this all started but I just asked the guy and he's going to fill it in and cement it for me, yay!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

The province had a media conference to announce what they were offering the teachers before their negotiators had even seen what they were offering on paper. I think this is going to go on for a while yet. I'm sorry for the disruption to kids and parents, but I do like it when I don't have to wait behind buses for kids to get themselves and all their stuff onto the buses.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> So are we, apparently a lot of people are panic buying here, also! xoxoxo


Make sure you get the toilet paper. Ever since our Health minister mentioned buying toilet paper, there hasn't been hardly any toilet paper in the stores. !!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning then not sure what I'll be up to. Finished my shawl yesterday afternoon apart from sewing in some ends so it will now go in the 'to be blocked' pile. Have a good day. xx


I have one of those 'to be blocked' piles too. But it is nice to get a project off the needles. Enjoy Knit and Natter.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The province had a media conference to announce what they were offering the teachers before their negotiators had even seen what they were offering on paper. I think this is going to go on for a while yet. I'm sorry for the disruption to kids and parents, but I do like it when I don't have to wait behind buses for kids to get themselves and all their stuff onto the buses.


Had a picture from Barry this morning, Charlotte having a multiple online maths lesson with her teacher. She hates homeschooling, this is the 5th week they've been off for coronavirus. They were hit very hard with SARS a few years back so they are taking no chances. I feel sorry for the parents, not getting any sort of break from the kids, especially one particular kid.........!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hi Sisters, sorry I've been MIA, my day is gone before I know it. Never know what time Mr J wants to get up now, so I'm a little sleep deprived but doing well. It's going to take me a loooo...ng time to catch up with you all!!
> A happy belated birthday to Susan, Pam and Josephine, may you have many more! ????????????
> Sending lots of ❤ to you all. xoxoxo


Lovely to see you. Take care of yourself and get some sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We are fortunate there are two of us. He is feeling better now and can bring them all in the house. Putting them away is mostly my job. In April we will have help. Our new tenant will be our honeydoer. It is a good move for him and for us. ????


That will be great having your honeydoer nearby. And you know your rental will be well cared for.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I'm off in a little bit to go to Fiber Social at the LYS. Will be back here early afternoon. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Enjoy your Fibre Social.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Phew, finished it! Had to play yarn chicken there! There are mistakes so don't squeal if you see them!! On to the next one now!!


I think your square looks great. That colour is striking especially against the background. The next one looks interesting.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to tell you........my new window cleaner came today. Did a brilliant job, used some kind of hydrated water or something....with a pipe and a brush, and he washed my pvc Windows and doors, I'm all sparkly....now if I can get Donna to learn how to clean them properly inside we'll be happy.???? Thought I'd emoji a bath cos she does the bathroom, that has a window too but never sees a clean! Omg she comes tomorrow, it sharp comes round to Wednesday.


I hope you are all sparkly inside and out by end of day today.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been cold but sun in the cloudless blue skies, so you won't hear me complaining. Hope you're all ok today.
> 
> I went to the over 60s and there was only 5 of us there, so we played for $2 a full house. We are seriously thinking of giving it up but Sheila wants to see if it can go until Easter. I can't see that happening, I may not be there next week as its Alberts anniversary and I'll more than likely be up Stephens. I'm fine any old way. I can go either Tuesday or Wednesday. It just depends on how the family feel. They tend to like us all to be together. Anyway I'm forgetting to tell you....I won $3 and a lemon cream cake. So I was quite happy. Not out of pocket anyway, but we had a cup of tea and a biscuit and a few laughs and we did enjoy ourselves. It got us out of the house for a couple of hours.
> 
> I went into Karen's today and made us a chocolate because Andrew had gone to golf. So the plan so far is that he goes into hospital 7.30am tomorrow and gets his knee done. We aren't sure weather Michelle their daughter is having tomorrow off work. Anyway, I'm on hot drinks for a couple of weeks. I'll go to Stephens in the afternoon but if the daughters at work it means it's only a couple of hours until she comes in. Things have a way of working out. They'll let me know the rota. Then there's little Brie the dog, she'll have to be put out now and again. It's not too bad when Andrew gets onto one crutch, he can make and carry drinks if he has to, but he can't do that at first.
> 
> Well, not Much news again today. Somebody gave me a book Calle "belgravia" by Julian fellows (I think) he wrote downtown abbey, so I've got that to read, then someone else gave me the dailymail cryptic crosswords book, so I'm doing well, and I still have my jigsaw to start. I might stay home this weekend. Haha.
> 
> That it girls, I'll catch up now and see you tomorrow if not before. Love yawl. Xx


A few laughs is always good,
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Not quite yet, he didn't factor in the narrow flowerbed (exactly like the one next to it!) and didn't bring the right tools with him to do it :sm16: He will be back tomorrow to do the side path and finish off the 'grass'. He brought his beagle puppy with him because she won't be left on her own but she howled and barked the whole time he was here, that's why he left early, she clearly has huge separation anxiety!!! xxxx


My sister's old dog had the same problem. She got upset whenever she didn't see my sister. 
The new dog is weird. She takes every person gently by the hand and guides them to the seat where she wants them to sit. Once everyone is sat, she takes her place on the couch. If you get up to go to the bathroom, she barks at you until you return to your designated seat.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> That is true. The experts cannot even tell. It takes two weeks to decide if a person is sick.


Our National Lab takes a week to do the test for corvid-19. The hospitals are just assuming they have the virus if they have traveled out of country and isolating the people immediately.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It's a beautiful spring day here today. Alan is going over the workshop shortly so I shall have peace and quiet. Pity I have to do some accounts before tomorrow!


I hope your spring days continue and you can get outside to enjoy them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Had a picture from Barry this morning, Charlotte having a multiple online maths lesson with her teacher. She hates homeschooling, this is the 5th week they've been off for coronavirus. They were hit very hard with SARS a few years back so they are taking no chances. I feel sorry for the parents, not getting any sort of break from the kids, especially one particular kid.........!!! xxxx


Our schools are still being hit by the rotating strikes. They haven't even talked about closing schools due to the virus, but I imagine that could be happening this year.
All of our SARS cases occurred in hospital. We had whole hospitals in quarantine mode but the community wasn't as badly impacted. There is more community impact with this virus.
Charlotte's parents are probably more strict about doing your homework than her teachers. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> They are still getting there, there is a cement mixer in my little garden!! I keep forgetting about the hole under the washing machine where this all started but I just asked the guy and he's going to fill it in and cement it for me, yay!!! xxxx


We need to dig out the area between our house and the next and fix a hole in the cement. That will be my task for this summer. The hole was letting in a stream of water from all the rain yesterday.
That's great that he is fixing your hole for you.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My sister's old dog had the same problem. She got upset whenever she didn't see my sister.
> The new dog is weird. She takes every person gently by the hand and guides them to the seat where she wants them to sit. Once everyone is sat, she takes her place on the couch. If you get up to go to the bathroom, she barks at you until you return to your designated seat.


Oh bless her, I wonder why she does that? Maybe she sees herself as MOM!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to pull the bins to the curb. The stickers for the bins went up $1 per sticker. We already compost in our backyard, and recycle everything that they will accept, so not sure what else we can do to cut back. We'll see.
Everyone have a great Wednesday.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to pull the bins to the curb. The stickers for the bins went up $1 per sticker. We already compost in our backyard, and recycle everything that they will accept, so not sure what else we can do to cut back. We'll see.
> Everyone have a great Wednesday.


You too dear!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Had a picture from Barry this morning, Charlotte having a multiple online maths lesson with her teacher. She hates homeschooling, this is the 5th week they've been off for coronavirus. They were hit very hard with SARS a few years back so they are taking no chances. I feel sorry for the parents, not getting any sort of break from the kids, especially one particular kid.........!!! xxxx


xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

We could cut back a lot if we did not get so much junk mail. Two days in a row I took a bag out to the bin after opening the mail. Luckily we do not get charged per bin or bag.



nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to pull the bins to the curb. The stickers for the bins went up $1 per sticker. We already compost in our backyard, and recycle everything that they will accept, so not sure what else we can do to cut back. We'll see.
> Everyone have a great Wednesday.


----------



## jinx

Morning stranger. Glad you are doing well. Wish Mr. J was doing better and that he could sleep on a normal schedule.



Islander said:


> Hi Sisters, sorry I've been MIA, my day is gone before I know it. Never know what time Mr J wants to get up now, so I'm a little sleep deprived but doing well. It's going to take me a loooo...ng time to catch up with you all!!
> A happy belated birthday to Susan, Pam and Josephine, may you have many more! ????????????
> Sending lots of ❤ to you all. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Did you forget to move your blocking fairy with you when you moved? My most dislike chore of knitting is the sewing together. I sew most thing together on the sewing machine.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning then not sure what I'll be up to. Finished my shawl yesterday afternoon apart from sewing in some ends so it will now go in the 'to be blocked' pile. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You will be pleased to have entire project done and dusted. Did I miss more of the pictures of your trip. I was looking forward to seeing a ton of them.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mildish, brightish London!! The lawn men are hard at work, one still working on the lawn part and the other laying the groundwork for the path that runs down the side of the house. It wasn't that good before it was dug up but now I think it will be a super-path but hopefully not a psycho-path :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Not a lot planned for today, not going out as far as I know, a bit of blocking on the cable square and maybe start the new one :sm06:
> 
> Have a good one everybody and look after your precious selves!! Lots of love and healthy hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Great Mr. P and LM get some one on one time. Enjoy the p&q.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cloudy Surrey. Had a walk down to town yesterday and picked up a couple of odd balls of wool (lumpy bumpy type) in our local charity shop, which will be good for my tapestry weaving.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today. Mr P is on school and tap dance pick up. He prefers me not to go so he can spend time with LM which means I get a few hours of p&q.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning our school does that if they have to cancel school due to weather or broken pipes or no heat etc. Lilly loves it and her mom sent the school a picture of her hard at work on the computer. The picture went viral around my little corner of the world and ended up in a major newspaper. She loved it for one day, but doing it every day might not be as much fun.



London Girl said:


> Had a picture from Barry this morning, Charlotte having a multiple online maths lesson with her teacher. She hates homeschooling, this is the 5th week they've been off for coronavirus. They were hit very hard with SARS a few years back so they are taking no chances. I feel sorry for the parents, not getting any sort of break from the kids, especially one particular kid.........!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Our renters have been good renters for years. Hated to ask them to move. However, there are just so many things that are getting harder and harder for Mr. Wonderful to do.



nitz8catz said:


> That will be great having your honeydoer nearby. And you know your rental will be well cared for.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Did you forget to move your blocking fairy with you when you moved? My most dislike chore of knitting is the sewing together. I sew most thing together on the sewing machine.


I've got all my blocking stuff ready but can't crawl around on the floor at the moment. xx


----------



## jinx

Hoping that situation rights itself very soon. I gave up crawling years ago. Now if need be I have to fanny walk. At least it is good exercise.


Barn-dweller said:


> I've got all my blocking stuff ready but can't crawl around on the floor at the moment. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, poor Jacky, it's going to be a long few days. xx :sm14: :sm14:


we could come and take you away for a couple of hours.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hi Sisters, sorry I've been MIA, my day is gone before I know it. Never know what time Mr J wants to get up now, so I'm a little sleep deprived but doing well. It's going to take me a loooo...ng time to catch up with you all!!
> A happy belated birthday to Susan, Pam and Josephine, may you have many more! ????????????
> Sending lots of ❤ to you all. xoxoxo


It's just so good when you can pop in. We know you love us.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your spring days continue and you can get outside to enjoy them.


Dull and grey today, and it was airport morning. Not much flying!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> we could come and take you away for a couple of hours.


Yes it's a pity Norwich is a bit far away, tell him to find somewhere near King's Lynn next time. Are you going to Norwich itself? Watch out for the traffic on Saturdays. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. You will be pleased to have entire project done and dusted. Did I miss more of the pictures of your trip. I was looking forward to seeing a ton of them.


I just checked back, thought I posted a lot more than I did, maybe they were on Facebook or WhatsApp!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi sweetie, always good to see you and know you are still on the planet, even if it is only briefly!! Keep looking after yourself and sending big hugs to you and John!! xxxxxxxxx


Me, too, Trish! Many hugs and much love to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> They are still getting there, there is a cement mixer in my little garden!! I keep forgetting about the hole under the washing machine where this all started but I just asked the guy and he's going to fill it in and cement it for me, yay!!! xxxx


That is great news! Will all soon be finished! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Make sure you get the toilet paper. Ever since our Health minister mentioned buying toilet paper, there hasn't been hardly any toilet paper in the stores. !!!!


It's the same way here. Very crazy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I have one of those 'to be blocked' piles too. But it is nice to get a project off the needles. Enjoy Knit and Natter.


I do, too. Will have a lot of blocking to do when we finally get back to Arizona. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had a picture from Barry this morning, Charlotte having a multiple online maths lesson with her teacher. She hates homeschooling, this is the 5th week they've been off for coronavirus. They were hit very hard with SARS a few years back so they are taking no chances. I feel sorry for the parents, not getting any sort of break from the kids, especially one particular kid.........!!! xxxx


This all must be very difficult for the children to understand, let along tolerate. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your Fibre Social.


Usually do. It was great yesterday. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's 41F here and a bit damp. Got quite breezy and rainy yesterday. We went out for Chinese yesterday. Yum! Not much planned today other than meeting up with a couple of friends late in the afternoon for a visit. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have fun and enjoy your caravanning trip, I'm quite envious!!! xxxx


Hehehe ...... I am really looking forward to seeing the little kids, and the two BIG kids, but I don't know if there is anything to be envious about, we had quite a bit of trouble tuning the ran around, So that Eddie can hook it onto the car, in the morning. As yet, he is unable to back the caravan down the driveway, into our back yard, so that means that whenever we went to go away, we have to manhandle the van, and turn it around so that it is in the correct position, to look onto the car! These caravans are not that easy to turn around, and I am not sure how long I can keep doing that for, especially when there is absolutely no strength, or energy, left in any body! ????

I really am looking forward to beach camping again, I am just hoping that the caravan can actually travel the section that is just before the place that we usually camp! This will be the first time that we take the caravan to this site! So keep your fingers crossed for me! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Jackie. We are going to Sutton, which is near the coast. So we go up on the A14. It would not add much more to go from Norwich on the A47 to Kings Lynn then down the A10. Up for it?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Camping in a caravan sounds fun.
> Which direction are you heading?


We are going to the South West, to Sissy's home first, them heading of with them the next day, just a little to the North of awhere they live, to the beach that I have posted photos of, previously! It will hopefully only be us camping there, as other people do know about this place! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck finding the masks. They aren't on the shelves here as they have all been sent to the hospitals. Canada is up to 33 cases now. All the new cases are people who have come back from Iran. The Iran religious mosques have closed all their doors to try to not spread the virus among their group.


There have been about 4 people, all travellers returning from Iran, added to our total, which I think is only at11, so far. Travellers from China, Iran, and a few other places, are no longer allowed entry to Australia; at least until the Corona virus is defeated, but I think that is quite a way off yet!
Stay well, and safe, uuhl the virus runs its course, and things beg in to retwa to some semblance of normalcy! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Make sure you get the toilet paper. Ever since our Health minister mentioned buying toilet paper, there hasn't been hardly any toilet paper in the stores. !!!!


I didn't notice any empty shelves, when we did our shopping, but perhaps. most of the people are a bit sensible in this region, and are just continuing to shop normally. I do need to check on my 3DD's in Adelaide though, just to make sure that they are Ok, & not stressing too much about anything that might be happening down there! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Had a picture from Barry this morning, Charlotte having a multiple online maths lesson with her teacher. She hates homeschooling, this is the 5th week they've been off for coronavirus. They were hit very hard with SARS a few years back so they are taking no chances. I feel sorry for the parents, not getting any sort of break from the kids, especially one particular kid.........!!! xxxx


Perhaps this prolonged time at home, will give them a chance to reach a little self ontrol, for that one particular kid! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My sister's old dog had the same problem. She got upset whenever she didn't see my sister.
> The new dog is weird. She takes every person gently by the hand and guides them to the seat where she wants them to sit. Once everyone is sat, she takes her place on the couch. If you get up to go to the bathroom, she barks at you until you return to your designated seat.


Now that is one very interesting thing, for a dog to be doing! Was she ever trained to be some kind of helper dog, but didn't make the grade, for some reason?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our National Lab takes a week to do the test for corvid-19. The hospitals are just assuming they have the virus if they have traveled out of country and isolating the people immediately.


That is a very good way to do things, because the people might not be showing any sign of illness, when they are retuning to their home country, and then show the symptons a few days later!????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Perhaps this prolonged time at home, will give them a chance to reach a little self ontrol, for that one particular kid! ???????? xoxoxo


Perhaps but I think his not being at school has made him worse, he is used to being occupied and kept busy at school.........!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Some more pictures, by request. These are in Saigon or Ho Chi Min City as it is now known!! More tomorrow!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Jackie. We are going to Sutton, which is near the coast. So we go up on the A14. It would not add much more to go from Norwich on the A47 to Kings Lynn then down the A10. Up for it?


Would love to especially this weekend but just won't be able to get away, a too demanding visitor, makes me want her here even less now, thanks Janet. Maybe for the best, it's another 50 miles on, quite a way on top of your journey. Still hopefully see you very soon anyway. Looking forward to a Janet cuddle. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

OK. See you at the nd of the month anyway.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls it's been a weird day today. The weather is really like spring if a little cold but very nice. 

This morning Andrew went into hospital and Donna came to our house. I went in to give Karen a drink and low and behold, Michelle (daughter) has put in for a couple of sick days and is looking after her mam, while Andrews in hospital. So I got a drink made for me. We had a lovely chat. 

Donna asked me what I wanted her do! So I asked her to do the bedrooms and please clean the blinds in Alberts bedroom. I should have known better. She's smashed the blinds.????????????. She thinks she can put it together with a bit of sellotape. I assured her she couldn't and will try to get a part to put it up again. There's one thing I do like about Donna and that is if nothing else she's honest. She needn't have told me. Can you remember when she changed my net curtains in the kitchen? The whole flipping lot came down and there by started the new curtain rods, that John would get for me and no matter what he did with it it wouldn't stay up. So, I'm afraid I left it till Stephen came down. I sound awful, I know, but why does someone doing anything for me involve another job all the time....????...enough said.

When I came up to Stephens this afternoon, boys were at the university studios filming so they weren't in, and sue was fast asleep in bed, so I took myself off to tesco, to get my coffee which is half price at the moment and a birthday card for Margaret. When I got to the till I asked if she had a little plastic back to put my card in? You know the sort, they sometimes put a joint into it or some fruit? Oh no, she says we can't do that. I said ok and walked off put my fingers up (in my mind) and went to the fruit and veg department and got a little tiny bag you'd put sprouts or carrots, or apples and put my card in that and walked out. The country's gone stark staring crazy.

Like this virus, I'm sick of hearing about it, they are causing BIG problems and panic buying in the shops, the country's crackers! 

Anyway, some not so nice news. Sue mams leg swelled up and was hard so they went to the hospital and they tested her and found she has a clot in her lung and a clot in her chest aswell (I think it was her chest) and has a problem with her bosom too. So they've put her on blood thinners and she has to go back when they send her an appointment. The only thing I say, to sue, who is naturally worried, is if she was in danger I would have thought they'd keep her in. As sue said her mams been going to the doctors because she's had a chest infection, and if her leg hadn't swollen she wouldn't be any the wiser about her lung and bosom. 

So, in a nutshell, it's been a lousy day, up here, so we'll see how things are. I just want you all to know I love yawl. I'll catch up now. Have a great night.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Had a picture from Barry this morning, Charlotte having a multiple online maths lesson with her teacher. She hates homeschooling, this is the 5th week they've been off for coronavirus. They were hit very hard with SARS a few years back so they are taking no chances. I feel sorry for the parents, not getting any sort of break from the kids, especially one particular kid.........!!! xxxx


I wonder who you mean hahahah????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I just checked back, thought I posted a lot more than I did, maybe they were on Facebook or WhatsApp!!


I still think it looks to be a pretty place. Not at all how I imagined it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from an extremely wet Surrey, it's raining stair rods again! Managed to get quite a few jobs done yesterday when Mr P was on school pick up. I have started knitting a teddy for tragedies as I am hoping our fire and rescue service might like them.

Todoay is the final final absolutely final day for sewing the map. Basically we will check it over and make sure everything is well attached and finished.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry at the moment Norfolk. Off shopping in a minute, sorry jinx it is Thursday but prefer to get it over and done with today so don't have my visitor in tow if we go tomorrow. Then home, dinner and await her arrival. I shall escape on here as much as possible, must keep some sanity in my days. Have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's been a weird day today. The weather is really like spring if a little cold but very nice.
> 
> This morning Andrew went into hospital and Donna came to our house. I went in to give Karen a drink and low and behold, Michelle (daughter) has put in for a couple of sick days and is looking after her mam, while Andrews in hospital. So I got a drink made for me. We had a lovely chat.
> 
> Donna asked me what I wanted her do! So I asked her to do the bedrooms and please clean the blinds in Alberts bedroom. I should have known better. She's smashed the blinds.????????????. She thinks she can put it together with a bit of sellotape. I assured her she couldn't and will try to get a part to put it up again. There's one thing I do like about Donna and that is if nothing else she's honest. She needn't have told me. Can you remember when she changed my net curtains in the kitchen? The whole flipping lot came down and there by started the new curtain rods, that John would get for me and no matter what he did with it it wouldn't stay up. So, I'm afraid I left it till Stephen came down. I sound awful, I know, but why does someone doing anything for me involve another job all the time....????...enough said.
> 
> When I came up to Stephens this afternoon, boys were at the university studios filming so they weren't in, and sue was fast asleep in bed, so I took myself off to tesco, to get my coffee which is half price at the moment and a birthday card for Margaret. When I got to the till I asked if she had a little plastic back to put my card in? You know the sort, they sometimes put a joint into it or some fruit? Oh no, she says we can't do that. I said ok and walked off put my fingers up (in my mind) and went to the fruit and veg department and got a little tiny bag you'd put sprouts or carrots, or apples and put my card in that and walked out. The country's gone stark staring crazy.
> 
> Like this virus, I'm sick of hearing about it, they are causing BIG problems and panic buying in the shops, the country's crackers!
> 
> Anyway, some not so nice news. Sue mams leg swelled up and was hard so they went to the hospital and they tested her and found she has a clot in her lung and a clot in her chest aswell (I think it was her chest) and has a problem with her bosom too. So they've put her on blood thinners and she has to go back when they send her an appointment. The only thing I say, to sue, who is naturally worried, is if she was in danger I would have thought they'd keep her in. As sue said her mams been going to the doctors because she's had a chest infection, and if her leg hadn't swollen she wouldn't be any the wiser about her lung and bosom.
> 
> So, in a nutshell, it's been a lousy day, up here, so we'll see how things are. I just want you all to know I love yawl. I'll catch up now. Have a great night.


Oh wow, you have a lot going on up there! So sorry about your blinds but, as you say, compared with Sue's mum's probs, it's nothing much, still pretty darned annoying though. If Donna does nothing else, she gives you some hilarious tales for us!! Everything crossed for Sue's mum! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry at the moment Norfolk. Off shopping in a minute, sorry jinx it is Thursday but prefer to get it over and done with today so don't have my visitor in tow if we go tomorrow. Then home, dinner and await her arrival. I shall escape on here as much as possible, must keep some sanity in my days. Have a good day. xx


Thinking of you dear and wishing you calm and serenity to cope!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a very wet London! The lawn guy came back to point the slabs on the path but it was raining so hard I sent him away again, it'll keep. I will take photos when it is all finished.

Not much planned for today, the next square is turning out to be pretty easy, it was worth spending over an hour with my crayons, colour coding the chart!! Have a good one everybody, stay warm, dry and bug free! Hope Judi is on the road now and she has a great trip!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:51 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It's clear today. We got a little sun yesterday afternoon too. I'll try to get in a walk at lunch time. I also need to take the liner out of my coat as it will be over 0'C for the next week.
The teachers are on a province wide strike today as the talks broke down again. But both sides are expressing optimism that a settlement is possible now.
A train derailed in Kingston (with hazardous material on it, of course) and police are now investigating if it dragged something from the barricades near Belleville and caused the rail cars to derail. Part of Kingston was evacuated because of the derailment.
I have Knit Night tonight. I'll be taking both my brioche projects and getting some new needle tips for my rings for brioche class. I don't think I'll be able to use the oversize yarn to demonstrate with this one.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very wet London! The lawn guy came back to point the slabs on the path but it was raining so hard I sent him away again, it'll keep. I will take photos when it is all finished.
> 
> Not much planned for today, the next square is turning out to be pretty easy, it was worth spending over an hour with my crayons, colour coding the chart!! Have a good one everybody, stay warm, dry and bug free! Hope Judi is on the road now and she has a great trip!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good idea. It's not like the lawn guy can hold an umbrella while he is working.
I love the idea of colour coding the chart. It's nice that you have an easy square after the frustration that you had with the last one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry at the moment Norfolk. Off shopping in a minute, sorry jinx it is Thursday but prefer to get it over and done with today so don't have my visitor in tow if we go tomorrow. Then home, dinner and await her arrival. I shall escape on here as much as possible, must keep some sanity in my days. Have a good day. xx


Good idea. I hope we keep you sane, or at least distract you for a little while.
Grit your teeth and smile your way through this visit, and she will never know what you are thinking. 
:sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an extremely wet Surrey, it's raining stair rods again! Managed to get quite a few jobs done yesterday when Mr P was on school pick up. I have started knitting a teddy for tragedies as I am hoping our fire and rescue service might like them.
> 
> Todoay is the final final absolutely final day for sewing the map. Basically we will check it over and make sure everything is well attached and finished.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I like those little teddies. And there are so many variations now. Our armed forces collect the Izzy dolls to take overseas with them.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-izzy-dolls

Is it the final final absolutely final day because it is being taken away from you for display?
Happy Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's been a weird day today. The weather is really like spring if a little cold but very nice.
> 
> This morning Andrew went into hospital and Donna came to our house. I went in to give Karen a drink and low and behold, Michelle (daughter) has put in for a couple of sick days and is looking after her mam, while Andrews in hospital. So I got a drink made for me. We had a lovely chat.
> 
> Donna asked me what I wanted her do! So I asked her to do the bedrooms and please clean the blinds in Alberts bedroom. I should have known better. She's smashed the blinds.????????????. She thinks she can put it together with a bit of sellotape. I assured her she couldn't and will try to get a part to put it up again. There's one thing I do like about Donna and that is if nothing else she's honest. She needn't have told me. Can you remember when she changed my net curtains in the kitchen? The whole flipping lot came down and there by started the new curtain rods, that John would get for me and no matter what he did with it it wouldn't stay up. So, I'm afraid I left it till Stephen came down. I sound awful, I know, but why does someone doing anything for me involve another job all the time....????...enough said.
> 
> When I came up to Stephens this afternoon, boys were at the university studios filming so they weren't in, and sue was fast asleep in bed, so I took myself off to tesco, to get my coffee which is half price at the moment and a birthday card for Margaret. When I got to the till I asked if she had a little plastic back to put my card in? You know the sort, they sometimes put a joint into it or some fruit? Oh no, she says we can't do that. I said ok and walked off put my fingers up (in my mind) and went to the fruit and veg department and got a little tiny bag you'd put sprouts or carrots, or apples and put my card in that and walked out. The country's gone stark staring crazy.
> 
> Like this virus, I'm sick of hearing about it, they are causing BIG problems and panic buying in the shops, the country's crackers!
> 
> Anyway, some not so nice news. Sue mams leg swelled up and was hard so they went to the hospital and they tested her and found she has a clot in her lung and a clot in her chest aswell (I think it was her chest) and has a problem with her bosom too. So they've put her on blood thinners and she has to go back when they send her an appointment. The only thing I say, to sue, who is naturally worried, is if she was in danger I would have thought they'd keep her in. As sue said her mams been going to the doctors because she's had a chest infection, and if her leg hadn't swollen she wouldn't be any the wiser about her lung and bosom.
> 
> So, in a nutshell, it's been a lousy day, up here, so we'll see how things are. I just want you all to know I love yawl. I'll catch up now. Have a great night.


All the blinds in our country were recalled. Apparently there was some chemical in them that was causing sickness in people. Unfortunately it seemed to also be the chemical that made the blinds strong. If you touch them the wrong way now, they break. I take all the parts off the blinds that break because different parts seem to break. And we're getting good at re-stringing the blinds when the cord breaks.
Good for you for going and getting the plastic bag for the card. Our cashiers put the cards in the bags if they are going in with the other groceries. The cards are too expensive these days to be ruined by grocery juice.
Sorry about Sue's mum. Hopefully they have caught the problem in time.
Today will be a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Some more pictures, by request. These are in Saigon or Ho Chi Min City as it is now known!! More tomorrow!!


Love your pictures.
Did you manage to get those noodles into your mouth?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Now that is one very interesting thing, for a dog to be doing! Was she ever trained to be some kind of helper dog, but didn't make the grade, for some reason?


We don't know. She was found on the streets of Greece, captured and sent to Canada by a rescue organization. 
It is a weird thing to do. But it might be helpful to a blind person. Barking at people who go to the bathroom is annoying though.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> There have been about 4 people, all travellers returning from Iran, added to our total, which I think is only at11, so far. Travellers from China, Iran, and a few other places, are no longer allowed entry to Australia; at least until the Corona virus is defeated, but I think that is quite a way off yet!
> Stay well, and safe, uuhl the virus runs its course, and things beg in to retwa to some semblance of normalcy! ???????? xoxoxo


Our government has not restricted travel to the affected countries. So our airlines did that. They won't fly any flights in or out of Iran, northern Italy or Wuhan province in China. So far all our cases have been travel-related or family of travelling people, we haven't had any cases that had non-travel origins.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We are going to the South West, to Sissy's home first, them heading of with them the next day, just a little to the North of awhere they live, to the beach that I have posted photos of, previously! It will hopefully only be us camping there, as other people do know about this place! ???? xoxoxo


It would be nice to camp on a beach and chill.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Jackie. We are going to Sutton, which is near the coast. So we go up on the A14. It would not add much more to go from Norwich on the A47 to Kings Lynn then down the A10. Up for it?


Another person heading to the beach. Have a good journey.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Love your pictures.
> Did you manage to get those noodles into your mouth?


Only after the giggling waitress brought me a fork!! That dish is called Pho, pronounced fur and is very popular over there. Unfortunately, they literally chop up the entire chicken to go into the delicious broth so you never quite know what you're eating!! I ran out of stamina before I ran out of the delicious broth!!! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pho


----------



## London Girl

A few more photos. These are various dwellings or maybe derelict temples, just thought I should record some of the other side of Hoi An!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I like those little teddies. And there are so many variations now. Our armed forces collect the Izzy dolls to take overseas with them.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-izzy-dolls
> 
> Is it the final final absolutely final day because it is being taken away from you for display?
> Happy Thursday.


No it is sitting on the dining table until Saturday. Mr P will keep me from doing any more. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry at the moment Norfolk. Off shopping in a minute, sorry jinx it is Thursday but prefer to get it over and done with today so don't have my visitor in tow if we go tomorrow. Then home, dinner and await her arrival. I shall escape on here as much as possible, must keep some sanity in my days. Have a good day. xx


It's a perfectly foul day here. I hope it will clear up when I collect the twins. I am treating them and their parents to dinner out tonight as they are 12 tomorrow (going on 18!).


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Another person heading to the beach. Have a good journey.


I live near the beach and hardly ever go there.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's a perfectly foul day here. I hope it will clear up when I collect the twins. I am treating them and their parents to dinner out tonight as they are 12 tomorrow (going on 18!).


Happy birthday for tomorrow, twins!! It is my DSIL & DD's 27th non-wedding anniversary tomorrow, it's raining too hard to go out and post a card so I've cheated and involved Jacquie Lawson. Yes, I am ashamed of myself!! :sm23: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry at the moment Norfolk. Off shopping in a minute, sorry jinx it is Thursday but prefer to get it over and done with today so don't have my visitor in tow if we go tomorrow. Then home, dinner and await her arrival. I shall escape on here as much as possible, must keep some sanity in my days. Have a good day. xx


Will be with you in spirit! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. I'm off shortly to spend the day (and maybe the night) with my young friend. She's dog sitting a dog at her house. The dog just had 6 puppies overnight and I'm going up there to help her out if she needs me to do anything. She said that all seemed to go well, so I don't anticipate spending the night now, but am prepared in case that happens. She's got rides to school set up for her four children today, so at least she doesn't have to worry about that. Catch you when I can. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm home safe and sound via Asda. We have some empty shelves in certain places. Someone told me Australia has ran out of toilet tissue! I don't really believe that! It's all scare mongering. Stupid! I've just got myself nicely into bed and I thought I'd check the blinds well apart from smashing them I can't see where she's washed them. Sorry sorry sorry, let me have one more moan. I've had to rearrange the duvet and put it properly into the cover. I swear to god she is pushing her luck. ENOUGH....can you feel the tension? 


Well Stephens house was very noisy this morning, he has the most terrible cough that seems to have been left through the pneumonia he sounds terrible. Then Matthew who has bad asthma sometimes is in a heck of a state with coughing. It's hard to get anything but intermittent sleeping on a morning, I shouldn't grumble, these folk have to be up and out before I raise my head hahaha...I'm telling you what I honestly think. I think the flaming gerbils have to do with this. I don't seem to cough but my nose is so dry I have to keep having sips of my juice. I'm not really going up this weekend. I need one at home. Then next week it's Alberts memorial on Tuesday so I'm going to stop up there on Tuesday night. And take some flowers. So JINX... I'll be coming home on Wednesday instead of Thursday. Try to remember incase I forget. 

I started my new book last night but I can't remember what it was about. I'll have to start it again. I haven't brought it home. Well I'll love and leave you all. Love yawl.....I'm going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, you have a lot going on up there! So sorry about your blinds but, as you say, compared with Sue's mum's probs, it's nothing much, still pretty darned annoying though. If Donna does nothing else, she gives you some hilarious tales for us!! Everything crossed for Sue's mum! xxxx


I think I said to you she had a clot in her chest, but I was wrong. She has one in her lung and one in her leg. I'll call and see her. Take some flowers. She lives in Redcar round the corner to Wendy.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Only after the giggling waitress brought me a fork!! That dish is called Pho, pronounced fur and is very popular over there. Unfortunately, they literally chop up the entire chicken to go into the delicious broth so you never quite know what you're eating!! I ran out of stamina before I ran out of the delicious broth!!! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pho


Omg you're braver than me... Couldn't put that to my mouth for a fortune. You know I'm a simple eater hahaha. No way hose


----------



## RookieRetiree

Working on something different. A dear friend is part of a horse therapy program for advanced cancer. She asked for a horsefly bonnet. Her horse’s name is Petey.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's a perfectly foul day here. I hope it will clear up when I collect the twins. I am treating them and their parents to dinner out tonight as they are 12 tomorrow (going on 18!).


No sun here today but no rain either. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No sun here today but no rain either. xx


We have been deluged here for over 24 hours, starting to knit an ark!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Working on something different. A dear friend is part of a horse therapy program for advanced cancer. She asked for a horsefly bonnet. Her horse's name is Petey.


Well done that's lovely!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Omg you're braver than me... Couldn't put that to my mouth for a fortune. You know I'm a simple eater hahaha. No way hose


Me too but you have to eat something when you're there and that was the nicest looking thing. I ate another dish which I really liked from a stall in a market!! It was delicious and I had no tum trouble while I was there!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I'm off shortly to spend the day (and maybe the night) with my young friend. She's dog sitting a dog at her house. The dog just had 6 puppies overnight and I'm going up there to help her out if she needs me to do anything. She said that all seemed to go well, so I don't anticipate spending the night now, but am prepared in case that happens. She's got rides to school set up for her four children today, so at least she doesn't have to worry about that. Catch you when I can. xxxooo


Hope you have a pleasant and peaceful visit with your friend!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope you have a pleasant and peaceful visit with your friend!! xxxx


The puppies have all arrived. Nine of them! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done that's lovely!!! xxxx


It is and very kind of you to do that. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> The puppies have all arrived. Nine of them! xxxooo


So cute, someone's got their paws full though. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So cute, someone's got their paws full though. xx


No kidding! My friend and family already have 2 dogs of their own, so now there are 12 dogs here! ???????????????????????????????????????????????? xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> The puppies have all arrived. Nine of them! xxxooo


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!! Xxxx ❤ ???? ♥ ???? ???? ????????????❣and one for mum!! ????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!! Xxxx ❤ ???? ♥ ???? ???? ????????????❣and one for mum!! ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Perhaps but I think his not being at school has made him worse, he is used to being occupied and kept busy at school.........!! xxxx


Now that sounds perfectly logical. I just didn't think he would be old enou gh for school yet, I thought he would only be about 3!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Some more pictures, by request. These are in Saigon or Ho Chi Min City as it is now known!! More tomorrow!!


They are wonderful photos, but I really want to see the finished them, made with knitted Noodles, and will the them be died a much more interesting colour, so it would be a more interesting article to wear? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday for tomorrow, twins!! It is my DSIL & DD's 27th non-wedding anniversary tomorrow, it's raining too hard to go out and post a card so I've cheated and involved Jacquie Lawson. Yes, I am ashamed of myself!! :sm23: :sm12: xxxx


Those Lawson cards are lovely. They will enjoy them. My friend sends them to me sometimes.
I buy cards and misplace them so have to buy seconds. I've gone through my box of recently found cards I've found in totes and everywhere. I have 8 really nice cards I bought for aunt and 3 for aunt and uncle together and now she's deceased and I've no aunt to send to. I did send her replacement cards those times I lost these. I found a whole set of st. Patrick cards I misplaced last year and rebought, so this year I'm set already???? 
Now this is wacky for sure but I buy funny and adorable cat cards and keep them. I have about 15 I've acquired through the years.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm home safe and sound via Asda. We have some empty shelves in certain places. Someone told me Australia has ran out of toilet tissue! I don't really believe that! It's all scare mongering. Stupid! I've just got myself nicely into bed and I thought I'd check the blinds well apart from smashing them I can't see where she's washed them. Sorry sorry sorry, let me have one more moan. I've had to rearrange the duvet and put it properly into the cover. I swear to god she is pushing her luck. ENOUGH....can you feel the tension?
> 
> Well Stephens house was very noisy this morning, he has the most terrible cough that seems to have been left through the pneumonia he sounds terrible. Then Matthew who has bad asthma sometimes is in a heck of a state with coughing. It's hard to get anything but intermittent sleeping on a morning, I shouldn't grumble, these folk have to be up and out before I raise my head hahaha...I'm telling you what I honestly think. I think the flaming gerbils have to do with this. I don't seem to cough but my nose is so dry I have to keep having sips of my juice. I'm not really going up this weekend. I need one at home. Then next week it's Alberts memorial on Tuesday so I'm going to stop up there on Tuesday night. And take some flowers. So JINX... I'll be coming home on Wednesday instead of Thursday. Try to remember incase I forget.
> 
> I started my new book last night but I can't remember what it was about. I'll have to start it again. I haven't brought it home. Well I'll love and leave you all. Love yawl.....I'm going to catch up.


We use to keep a big vase…… (typed van instead of vase by mistake ! that would be funny ...a van of water☺). with water and artificial flowers on the radiator to add moisture to the room. The fish tank also helped. Here the rooms are not very warm so the air doesn't feel dry.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> The puppies have all arrived. Nine of them! xxxooo


The mom looks worn out. What will your friend do with all those puppies? We use to put an ad in the newspaper saying "free puppies [or kittens ] to a good home". One man chose a kitten so fast I asked him how he picked it and he said it had a green eye and a blue eye and he had a dog with the same.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning. Did you forget to move your blocking fairy with you when you moved? My most dislike chore of knitting is the sewing together. I sew most thing together on the sewing machine.


Have I misunderstood? Do you sew knitting on a sewing machine? Someone told me people use the tape in old VHS tapes for knitting.


----------



## jollypolly

I enjoy all the photos and wish good health to those mending. I'm a wreck waiting for tests. And I know falling blinds and curtain rods is just the pits. Son let dog out and the long drapery rod separated. I thought I'd jump a bridge. Like the straw that broke the camels back he got it back up and I felt like they had announced a war was ended. I've avoided my favorite places due to fear of ordinary flu and counted the days til spring when flu season might end and I could go places again. Now this awful virus and looks like no free moving for who knows how long. They re asking people not to offer the sign of peace at mass fearing contact among the people. Nice candidates are dropping out of the president candidate competition. My health is on a ledge and all I can do is knit and pray.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hope mr W is OK after his doctors visit, and I know exactly where you are coming from when you talk about bringing the groceries in, Albert always did that, and I miss it. ???? Never mind eh?


I bring in the things that need the fridge and go back later for the rest. Some stay in the car for next day like paper towels and cans of vegetables. I don't like fitting things into the fridge. I should think before I get fridge items I don't need immediately. My friend has a cart that pulls over steps so she can wheel things in. I couldn't lift it to the step. When I see pecan sandy cookies in the market I get so sad. They were hub's favorite. 
Suzi is in place watching Stephen Colbert. I've tried some different cat food to tease her appetite. Tonight I put Rachel rays nutrish and Suzi may have liked it. I'll check tomorrow. .


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Phew, finished it! Had to play yarn chicken there! There are mistakes so don't squeal if you see them!! On to the next one now!!


Very challenging patterns. You did quite well.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, well outside, Norfolk, does that woman ever stop talking, would be OK if I knew who she was talking about. Got dinner ready with her hanging on my shoulder most of the time, "I only want two of those" "don't do too much for me". Hopefully DH will take her out somewhere later. Anyway enough moaning, she's bending DH's ear at the moment. Have a better day that I will. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Now that sounds perfectly logical. I just didn't think he would be old enou gh for school yet, I thought he would only be about 3!???????? xoxoxo


He is only three but was going to school/kindy every morning until mid-day and that was keeping him busy. They have only had two weeks of school since they broke up for Christmas!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> They are wonderful photos, but I really want to see the finished them, made with knitted Noodles, and will the them be died a much more interesting colour, so it would be a more interesting article to wear? ???????????? xoxoxo


I'd love to show you that Judi but unfortunately, I ate it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Those Lawson cards are lovely. They will enjoy them. My friend sends them to me sometimes.
> I buy cards and misplace them so have to buy seconds. I've gone through my box of recently found cards I've found in totes and everywhere. I have 8 really nice cards I bought for aunt and 3 for aunt and uncle together and now she's deceased and I've no aunt to send to. I did send her replacement cards those times I lost these. I found a whole set of st. Patrick cards I misplaced last year and rebought, so this year I'm set already????
> Now this is wacky for sure but I buy funny and adorable cat cards and keep them. I have about 15 I've acquired through the years.


I don't think that's wacky at all. My mum used to love me to take her to the card shops to read the cute/funny/saucy cards, it made her afternoon!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:31 am and 0'C (32'F). We had a beautiful sunny day yesterday. I went for a 1.5km walk on the walking path behind the Town of Whitby building. This afternoon we get more snow/slush falling from the sky, but it should finish before I need to go home.
In a bad news story, one lady who was trapped on that cruise ship off Japan has tested positive for covid-19 more than a month after being home. She was in quarantine in Japan for two weeks and in quarantine at our army base for two weeks and has now been home for two weeks and has now tested positive. We also have a young lady in BC who has never traveled abroad and doesn't have any family members who traveled recently, who has tested positive. Her school has been closed until they find the source of her infection. There are also 3 new cases in Ontario, but they had all traveled to either Italy or Iran.
In a good news story, one of our WWII vets is celebrating his 100th birthday. He asked his son for 100 cards for his birthday. The son put the story on social media and the vet received almost 100,000 cards.
Knit Night started slow last night but ended up with a full house. I AM the only one doing the brioche poncho that was listed in our LYS newsletter for the KAL. I sat beside Henry, one of our male knitters. He has just discovered cables and was talking about doing the Easy Foldover poncho, but putting a couple of cables on it. I think I convinced him he could do it and he started looking for yarn the right colour for his wife. Our one knitter brought her baby, but he was quiet this time. He was even giggling at one point.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I enjoy all the photos and wish good health to those mending. I'm a wreck waiting for tests. And I know falling blinds and curtain rods is just the pits. Son let dog out and the long drapery rod separated. I thought I'd jump a bridge. Like the straw that broke the camels back he got it back up and I felt like they had announced a war was ended. I've avoided my favorite places due to fear of ordinary flu and counted the days til spring when flu season might end and I could go places again. Now this awful virus and looks like no free moving for who knows how long. They re asking people not to offer the sign of peace at mass fearing contact among the people. Nice candidates are dropping out of the president candidate competition. My health is on a ledge and all I can do is knit and pray.


Sadly, that's all any of us can do. My sister seems to me to have completely over-reacted, every day I get an email telling me what she has stockpiled and how scared she is. My DD and I are just getting on with things and hoping for the best. DH and I are generally pretty healthy so we'll take it as it comes. Not worried about running out of stuff except maybe the toilet paper!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, well outside, Norfolk, does that woman ever stop talking, would be OK if I knew who she was talking about. Got dinner ready with her hanging on my shoulder most of the time, "I only want two of those" "don't do too much for me". Hopefully DH will take her out somewhere later. Anyway enough moaning, she's bending DH's ear at the moment. Have a better day that I will. xx


Good morning dear, keep your sunny side up!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, well outside, Norfolk, does that woman ever stop talking, would be OK if I knew who she was talking about. Got dinner ready with her hanging on my shoulder most of the time, "I only want two of those" "don't do too much for me". Hopefully DH will take her out somewhere later. Anyway enough moaning, she's bending DH's ear at the moment. Have a better day that I will. xx


When her back was turned, I would dump more of what she didn't want into her food. :sm15: Hopefully she will keep talking to DH and leave you alone to cook.
I will be thinking of you. <Hugs>


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks so lovely out there. There was a frost overnight but temperatures set to rise a bit during the day. Finished a teddy for tragedy last night. Will post picture later.

Our Knitted map has had over 500 likes on the WI FB site and I am in touch with a French lady (yes I am corresponding in French) who lived here for a couple of years.

Going to supermarket today and then getting fish and chips. Nice lazy day after that.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I bring in the things that need the fridge and go back later for the rest. Some stay in the car for next day like paper towels and cans of vegetables. I don't like fitting things into the fridge. I should think before I get fridge items I don't need immediately. My friend has a cart that pulls over steps so she can wheel things in. I couldn't lift it to the step. When I see pecan sandy cookies in the market I get so sad. They were hub's favorite.
> Suzi is in place watching Stephen Colbert. I've tried some different cat food to tease her appetite. Tonight I put Rachel rays nutrish and Suzi may have liked it. I'll check tomorrow. .


That Rachel Rays pet food is supposed to be really good.
When my cats won't eat (that rarely happens) I put some catnip or catnip oil on their food. I have both so I can distract cats from things that they are not supposed to touch.
We have two fridges, one up and one down. After our bi-weekly grocery run, both are full. I don't like when someone puts a bigger container on top of a smaller container in the fridge. It almost always falls out when I am looking for something, and then I end up cleaning up whatever it was. Gravity works people.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I was so lazy yesterday, just sat and knitted while watching Netflix! I shall try and be more energetic today! The grandkids are coming over to stay the night so I need to get moving to get ready for the invasion!! Here are some picture, before and after of the work done by the fake lawn man. He is not a fake man, it's the lawn that's fake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I may have mentioned our knitting group had a woman that brought her newborn to groups very small meeting room. Besides the crying she pushed everyone's stuff to the side of the table and used the table to change his diaper. Yuck. The owner of the shop politely ask her not to bring the baby. Mother was furious and caused a disturbance. She also wrote disgusting reviews of the shop in social media. It almost ended up in court. However the mother had to apologize and remove the posts from social media.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:31 am and 0'C (32'F). We had a beautiful sunny day yesterday. I went for a 1.5km walk on the walking path behind the Town of Whitby building. This afternoon we get more snow/slush falling from the sky, but it should finish before I need to go home.
> In a bad news story, one lady who was trapped on that cruise ship off Japan has tested positive for covid-19 more than a month after being home. She was in quarantine in Japan for two weeks and in quarantine at our army base for two weeks and has now been home for two weeks and has now tested positive. We also have a young lady in BC who has never traveled abroad and doesn't have any family members who traveled recently, who has tested positive. Her school has been closed until they find the source of her infection. There are also 3 new cases in Ontario, but they had all traveled to either Italy or Iran.
> In a good news story, one of our WWII vets is celebrating his 100th birthday. He asked his son for 100 cards for his birthday. The son put the story on social media and the vet received almost 100,000 cards.
> Knit Night started slow last night but ended up with a full house. I AM the only one doing the brioche poncho that was listed in our LYS newsletter for the KAL. I sat beside Henry, one of our male knitters. He has just discovered cables and was talking about doing the Easy Foldover poncho, but putting a couple of cables on it. I think I convinced him he could do it and he started looking for yarn the right colour for his wife. Our one knitter brought her baby, but he was quiet this time. He was even giggling at one point.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I may have mentioned our knitting group had a woman that brought her newborn to groups very small meeting room. Besides the crying she pushed everyone's stuff to the side of the table and used the table to change his diaper. Yuck. The owner of the shop politely ask her not to bring the baby. Mother was furious and caused a disturbance. She also wrote disgusting reviews of the shop in social media. It almost ended up in court. However the mother had to apologize and remove the posts from social media.


Oh wow, that must have been awful! We all know that babies have to have diapers changed but why do so many mothers think that everybody wants to witness the event?!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I enjoy all the photos and wish good health to those mending. I'm a wreck waiting for tests. And I know falling blinds and curtain rods is just the pits. Son let dog out and the long drapery rod separated. I thought I'd jump a bridge. Like the straw that broke the camels back he got it back up and I felt like they had announced a war was ended. I've avoided my favorite places due to fear of ordinary flu and counted the days til spring when flu season might end and I could go places again. Now this awful virus and looks like no free moving for who knows how long. They re asking people not to offer the sign of peace at mass fearing contact among the people. Nice candidates are dropping out of the president candidate competition. My health is on a ledge and all I can do is knit and pray.


With your and son's health, avoiding flu and coronavirus is a really good idea.
They are asking people up here to stop shaking hands. I'm ok with that, I've never liked shaking hands, especially with consultants who come in for work. Many of them have had sweaty hands. I lather my hands with sanitizer as soon as I leave the meeting.
Spring, and the end of flu season, is around the corner. I had two robins fighting in my back yard.


----------



## jinx

When Harold was sick for 3 weeks the only thing getting in short supply was t.p. So that is the only thing I bought a bit more of.
I have been using the Clorox disinfecting wipes and Lysol spray as Harold is sick. He is relegated to only one of the bathrooms and I am sleeping in a different room. He does not have the flu, but is coughing so I feel a bit of caution is warranted.


London Girl said:


> Sadly, that's all any of us can do. My sister seems to me to have completely over-reacted, every day I get an email telling me what she has stockpiled and how scared she is. My DD and I are just getting on with things and hoping for the best. DH and I are generally pretty healthy so we'll take it as it comes. Not worried about running out of stuff except maybe the toilet paper!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> We use to keep a big vase…… (typed van instead of vase by mistake ! that would be funny ...a van of water☺). with water and artificial flowers on the radiator to add moisture to the room. The fish tank also helped. Here the rooms are not very warm so the air doesn't feel dry.


I used to have a fish tank in the head board of my bed. It was a 35 gallon tank, so a good amount of water. The air wasn't dry then. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Those Lawson cards are lovely. They will enjoy them. My friend sends them to me sometimes.
> I buy cards and misplace them so have to buy seconds. I've gone through my box of recently found cards I've found in totes and everywhere. I have 8 really nice cards I bought for aunt and 3 for aunt and uncle together and now she's deceased and I've no aunt to send to. I did send her replacement cards those times I lost these. I found a whole set of st. Patrick cards I misplaced last year and rebought, so this year I'm set already????
> Now this is wacky for sure but I buy funny and adorable cat cards and keep them. I have about 15 I've acquired through the years.


We have a crazy cat calendar. I look forward to the end of the month so I can see the next cat picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> No kidding! My friend and family already have 2 dogs of their own, so now there are 12 dogs here! ???????????????????????????????????????????????? xxxooo


That is going to be chaos when all the puppies are walking.




 :sm08:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> The puppies have all arrived. Nine of them! xxxooo


That's a lot of puppies. Mum looks like she has poodle in her.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Working on something different. A dear friend is part of a horse therapy program for advanced cancer. She asked for a horsefly bonnet. Her horse's name is Petey.


Nice. I should ask my sister if she wants something like that for her horse.


----------



## jinx

You did not misunderstand. I have been using the sewing machine to sew up my project for many many years. The seams look so much neater than hand sewing. And yes, it can be undone if need be.



jollypolly said:


> Have I misunderstood? Do you sew knitting on a sewing machine? Someone told me people use the tape in old VHS tapes for knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm home safe and sound via Asda. We have some empty shelves in certain places. Someone told me Australia has ran out of toilet tissue! I don't really believe that! It's all scare mongering. Stupid! I've just got myself nicely into bed and I thought I'd check the blinds well apart from smashing them I can't see where she's washed them. Sorry sorry sorry, let me have one more moan. I've had to rearrange the duvet and put it properly into the cover. I swear to god she is pushing her luck. ENOUGH....can you feel the tension?
> 
> Well Stephens house was very noisy this morning, he has the most terrible cough that seems to have been left through the pneumonia he sounds terrible. Then Matthew who has bad asthma sometimes is in a heck of a state with coughing. It's hard to get anything but intermittent sleeping on a morning, I shouldn't grumble, these folk have to be up and out before I raise my head hahaha...I'm telling you what I honestly think. I think the flaming gerbils have to do with this. I don't seem to cough but my nose is so dry I have to keep having sips of my juice. I'm not really going up this weekend. I need one at home. Then next week it's Alberts memorial on Tuesday so I'm going to stop up there on Tuesday night. And take some flowers. So JINX... I'll be coming home on Wednesday instead of Thursday. Try to remember incase I forget.
> 
> I started my new book last night but I can't remember what it was about. I'll have to start it again. I haven't brought it home. Well I'll love and leave you all. Love yawl.....I'm going to catch up.


So your talk with Donna only had results for one visit. I feel your frustration.
Has anyone at Stephen's house been tested for allergies?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's been a weird day today. The weather is really like spring if a little cold but very nice.
> 
> This morning Andrew went into hospital and Donna came to our house. I went in to give Karen a drink and low and behold, Michelle (daughter) has put in for a couple of sick days and is looking after her mam, while Andrews in hospital. So I got a drink made for me. We had a lovely chat.
> 
> Donna asked me what I wanted her do! So I asked her to do the bedrooms and please clean the blinds in Alberts bedroom. I should have known better. She's smashed the blinds.????????????. She thinks she can put it together with a bit of sellotape. I assured her she couldn't and will try to get a part to put it up again. There's one thing I do like about Donna and that is if nothing else she's honest. She needn't have told me. Can you remember when she changed my net curtains in the kitchen? The whole flipping lot came down and there by started the new curtain rods, that John would get for me and no matter what he did with it it wouldn't stay up. So, I'm afraid I left it till Stephen came down. I sound awful, I know, but why does someone doing anything for me involve another job all the time....????...enough said.
> 
> When I came up to Stephens this afternoon, boys were at the university studios filming so they weren't in, and sue was fast asleep in bed, so I took myself off to tesco, to get my coffee which is half price at the moment and a birthday card for Margaret. When I got to the till I asked if she had a little plastic back to put my card in? You know the sort, they sometimes put a joint into it or some fruit? Oh no, she says we can't do that. I said ok and walked off put my fingers up (in my mind) and went to the fruit and veg department and got a little tiny bag you'd put sprouts or carrots, or apples and put my card in that and walked out. The country's gone stark staring crazy.
> 
> Like this virus, I'm sick of hearing about it, they are causing BIG problems and panic buying in the shops, the country's crackers!
> 
> Anyway, some not so nice news. Sue mams leg swelled up and was hard so they went to the hospital and they tested her and found she has a clot in her lung and a clot in her chest aswell (I think it was her chest) and has a problem with her bosom too. So they've put her on blood thinners and she has to go back when they send her an appointment. The only thing I say, to sue, who is naturally worried, is if she was in danger I would have thought they'd keep her in. As sue said her mams been going to the doctors because she's had a chest infection, and if her leg hadn't swollen she wouldn't be any the wiser about her lung and bosom.
> 
> So, in a nutshell, it's been a lousy day, up here, so we'll see how things are. I just want you all to know I love yawl. I'll catch up now. Have a great night.


Hi Susan, This day was definitely a doozy for you! I hope you are able toget the part needed to fix the broken blind, and it is done quickly for you!

Also, I don't know why it was so hard for the shop assistant, to give a small plastic bag to keep the card clean, so glad you were able to find one! Perhaps the shop is removing all plastic bags, and replacing with something more Ecologically friendly; reversing what all of the Supermarkets began, about 30, or more, years ago! ????

Now, about Sue's mam's newly diagnosed Medical problems. I am so glad that these conditions have finally been diagnosed, and she is now getting treatment for them! It would have been much easier to treat, if one of the doctors had listened, and examined when she first began visiting them about her chest pain, She would have been better, much sooner, and her leg quite possibly would not have become swollen, with a clot in it!

It really makes me quite angry, when I hear of doctors not listening to their patients, especially the older ones, when they are describing things that are happening within their bodies; it happened for about 20 years, with my dad! All the doctor did, was to tell dad that he was only getting older, and that there was nothing wrong with him. When my sister and I were finally able to get him down to Adelaide, to see the appropriate doctor, we found that if he had been referred, about 10 to 15 years earlier, to the appropriate Clinic required, he would have had a much longer, and healthier, life! 
So I am very happy that she is now being treated! Now Ijust need to know that, whatever the problem with her breast is, that it will be identified, and treated in the best way possible, and she has a very good outcome, with the treatment! The Specialists in Adelaide, found that dad was in End Stage Leukaemia, and all they were able to do for him, was too give him high Calorie food, to try and stop has weightloss, and to keep him comfortable, for the amount of time he had remaining; but if his Primary Doctor ???????? had listened to him; and not treated him as if he was a hypochondriac, he probably would have lived quite happily, until he was well into his 9O's, because he had been quite fit, until the Leukaemia really took hold of him! This still makes me feel very angry, and more so, whenI find that it is still happening with other elderly people!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I'm off shortly to spend the day (and maybe the night) with my young friend. She's dog sitting a dog at her house. The dog just had 6 puppies overnight and I'm going up there to help her out if she needs me to do anything. She said that all seemed to go well, so I don't anticipate spending the night now, but am prepared in case that happens. She's got rides to school set up for her four children today, so at least she doesn't have to worry about that. Catch you when I can. xxxooo


Enjoy your visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

OK, I'm getting the "I am not a robot" with every post and it is getting annoying.


----------



## jinx

Poor lady sounds like she is very lonely. Good she gets out once in awhile to visit her brother. Sad it is so distressing to you. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, well outside, Norfolk, does that woman ever stop talking, would be OK if I knew who she was talking about. Got dinner ready with her hanging on my shoulder most of the time, "I only want two of those" "don't do too much for me". Hopefully DH will take her out somewhere later. Anyway enough moaning, she's bending DH's ear at the moment. Have a better day that I will. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday for tomorrow, twins!! It is my DSIL & DD's 27th non-wedding anniversary tomorrow, it's raining too hard to go out and post a card so I've cheated and involved Jacquie Lawson. Yes, I am ashamed of myself!! :sm23: :sm12: xxxx


Happy birthday to Janet's twins. Happy "anniversary" to your DSIL and DD.
I love the Jacquie Lawson cards. And they always arrive on time. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> No it is sitting on the dining table until Saturday. Mr P will keep me from doing any more. Xx


Good for Mr P.
Let it go out into the world to be enjoyed.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> A few more photos. These are various dwellings or maybe derelict temples, just thought I should record some of the other side of Hoi An!


These pictures are more "interesting" than the ones that you posted previously.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Only after the giggling waitress brought me a fork!! That dish is called Pho, pronounced fur and is very popular over there. Unfortunately, they literally chop up the entire chicken to go into the delicious broth so you never quite know what you're eating!! I ran out of stamina before I ran out of the delicious broth!!! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pho


My daughter eats Pho all the time. She puts hot chili sauce in hers. (It has enough spices in it, ginger, cardamon, star anise, and doesn't need the sauce) Ours has chicken slices, chopped green onions and some unidentifiable leafy vegetable (it's either bok choy or chinese cabbage, I can't tell) along with the noodles. She always eats hers with a fork. She is awkward with chop sticks.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Sadly, that's all any of us can do. My sister seems to me to have completely over-reacted, every day I get an email telling me what she has stockpiled and how scared she is. My DD and I are just getting on with things and hoping for the best. DH and I are generally pretty healthy so we'll take it as it comes. Not worried about running out of stuff except maybe the toilet paper!!! xxxx


We're pretty chill about it too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You did not misunderstand. I have been using the sewing machine to sew up my project for many many years. The seams look so much neater than hand sewing. And yes, it can be undone if need be.


Whatever works. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> When her back was turned, I would dump more of what she didn't want into her food. :sm15: Hopefully she will keep talking to DH and leave you alone to cook.
> I will be thinking of you. <Hugs>


I have a SIL from FL like that. Thankfully I only see her at Christmas..I couldn't take it more often. Thinking of you Jacky.


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. Enjoy your lazy sunny afternoon.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks so lovely out there. There was a frost overnight but temperatures set to rise a bit during the day. Finished a teddy for tragedy last night. Will post picture later.
> 
> Our Knitted map has had over 500 likes on the WI FB site and I am in touch with a French lady (yes I am corresponding in French) who lived here for a couple of years.
> 
> Going to supermarket today and then getting fish and chips. Nice lazy day after that.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks so lovely out there. There was a frost overnight but temperatures set to rise a bit during the day. Finished a teddy for tragedy last night. Will post picture later.
> 
> Our Knitted map has had over 500 likes on the WI FB site and I am in touch with a French lady (yes I am corresponding in French) who lived here for a couple of years.
> 
> Going to supermarket today and then getting fish and chips. Nice lazy day after that.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday,
Enjoy the fish and chips.


----------



## nitz8catz

I;'m going to sign off now.
Everyone have a good Friday and a nice weekend, if I don't get on here again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> When Harold was sick for 3 weeks the only thing getting in short supply was t.p. So that is the only thing I bought a bit more of.
> I have been using the Clorox disinfecting wipes and Lysol spray as Harold is sick. He is relegated to only one of the bathrooms and I am sleeping in a different room. He does not have the flu, but is coughing so I feel a bit of caution is warranted.


Caution is always good.


----------



## jinx

Glad your yard is finally being put to rights. It is shocking to see the bright green grass that is not covered by a foot of snow.
Loving all your pictures. Thanks for sharing.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I was so lazy yesterday, just sat and knitted while watching Netflix! I shall try and be more energetic today! The grandkids are coming over to stay the night so I need to get moving to get ready for the invasion!! Here are some picture, before and after of the work done by the fake lawn man. He is not a fake man, it's the lawn that's fake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> When Harold was sick for 3 weeks the only thing getting in short supply was t.p. So that is the only thing I bought a bit more of.
> I have been using the Clorox disinfecting wipes and Lysol spray as Harold is sick. He is relegated to only one of the bathrooms and I am sleeping in a different room. He does not have the flu, but is coughing so I feel a bit of caution is warranted.


Quite right, you need to protect both of you! Hope Mr Wonderful is back to full health very soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That is going to be chaos when all the puppies are walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sm08:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: That made my day!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I was so lazy yesterday, just sat and knitted while watching Netflix! I shall try and be more energetic today! The grandkids are coming over to stay the night so I need to get moving to get ready for the invasion!! Here are some picture, before and after of the work done by the fake lawn man. He is not a fake man, it's the lawn that's fake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Looking so much better already. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My daughter eats Pho all the time. She puts hot chili sauce in hers. (It has enough spices in it, ginger, cardamon, star anise, and doesn't need the sauce) Ours has chicken slices, chopped green onions and some unidentifiable leafy vegetable (it's either bok choy or chinese cabbage, I can't tell) along with the noodles. She always eats hers with a fork. She is awkward with chop sticks.


Me too, I can use them for some things but noodles and soup is beyond me!! Bok Choy in mine!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> When Harold was sick for 3 weeks the only thing getting in short supply was t.p. So that is the only thing I bought a bit more of.
> I have been using the Clorox disinfecting wipes and Lysol spray as Harold is sick. He is relegated to only one of the bathrooms and I am sleeping in a different room. He does not have the flu, but is coughing so I feel a bit of caution is warranted.


Better safe than sorry, we've got some hand sanitiser in the car to use after going round the shop and the freezers are pretty full, will sign up for home delivery from the supermarket for fresh things like bread, veg and milk. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> OK, I'm getting the "I am not a robot" with every post and it is getting annoying.


I lost it for a while, thankfully, but it seems to have reappeared again but at the moment only on pm's. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Poor lady sounds like she is very lonely. Good she gets out once in awhile to visit her brother. Sad it is so distressing to you.


Oh she's not lonely at all, she lives with her daughter and grandson, belongs to tons of things, she's just a pain in the a**e. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Nice. I should ask my sister if she wants something like that for her horse.


My friend is hoping to go to this retreat. She is undergoing experimental treatments now. Sheâs battled fiercely 3 times against breast cancer and now for uterine cancer. She, her mom and aunt have all been battling various cancers for over ten years. She was pretty scared yesterday when she was on her way to the teaching hospital section of a University of Chicago Health System for updates. Sheâs been doing the cold treatments to retain her hair and other specialized treatment like the horse therapy. She's way too young to be going through so much.

Please keep her in prayer and or good wishes.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry at the moment Norfolk. Off shopping in a minute, sorry jinx it is Thursday but prefer to get it over and done with today so don't have my visitor in tow if we go tomorrow. Then home, dinner and await her arrival. I shall escape on here as much as possible, must keep some sanity in my days. Have a good day. xx





London Girl said:


> Thinking of you dear and wishing you calm and serenity to cope!! xxxx


As do I Jacky, I hope your visitor is not as hard to cope with, on this visit! You could come over, and join us on our camping trip; I'm sure we could arrange a bed for you, and there is plenty of food, within the combined pantries of all of us on the camp!

There are 2 families, one of which has 3yo twin boys (who are our great nephews) and the other family is Sissy's family, (our dgd's), with the 2 single girls(8 and 11) and their 5 yo twin girls, along with myself, Eddy; one of Sissy's uncles, and also Joe's (SIL) best mate.

This camping trip is actually a gathering, for the purpose of the combined 30th birthdays, of my SIL Joe (Sissy's husband), and his best mate, Cameron; who is 2 days older than Joe!
So far, it has been a good time, and we are staying here until at least Sunday, but possibly Monday, and I think the younger ones are staying until Tuesday, then heading back to their respective homes, and back to the daily grind!

I love coming on these trips, with Sissy, Joe & their girls; they have such a great time, and this trip, is the first time that the 2 big girls aren't sleeping in the Camping trailer, with the rest of their family. They are sleeping in their own swags, for the very first time! We will get their thoughts on the experience, in the morning, when they surface! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very wet London! The lawn guy came back to point the slabs on the path but it was raining so hard I sent him away again, it'll keep. I will take photos when it is all finished.
> 
> Not much planned for today, the next square is turning out to be pretty easy, it was worth spending over an hour with my crayons, colour coding the chart!! Have a good one everybody, stay warm, dry and bug free! Hope Judi is on the road now and she has a great trip!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


June, probably by the time you were writing your post, I was tucked up in my caravan bed, at Sissy's home, and getting very frustrated, because I had no internet service, when I should have had access to Sissy's Service. Now that I am out in the wilderness of Australia, the Internet Signal is quite strong; which is quite strange, as I should have had the strong access at Sissy's place, and no access, at a secluded beach; but I am very happy that I have access tonight1 ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> As do I Jacky, I hope your visitor is not as hard to cope with, on this visit! You could come over, and join us on our camping trip; I'm sure we could arrange a bed for you, and there is plenty of food, within the combined pantries of all of us on the camp!
> 
> There are 2 families, one of which has 3yo twin boys (who are our great nephews) and the other family is Sissy's family, (our dgd's), with the 2 single girls(8 and 11) and their 5 yo twin girls, along with myself, Eddy; one of Sissy's uncles, and also Joe's (SIL) best mate.
> 
> This camping trip is actually a gathering, for the purpose of the combined 30th birthdays, of my SIL Joe (Sissy's husband), and his best mate, Cameron; who is 2 days older than Joe!
> So far, it has been a good time, and we are staying here until at least Sunday, but possibly Monday, and I think the younger ones are staying until Tuesday, then heading back to their respective homes, and back to the daily grind!
> 
> I love coming on these trips, with Sissy, Joe & their girls; they have such a great time, and this trip, is the first time that the 2 big girls aren't sleeping in the Camping trailer, with the rest of their family. They are sleeping in their own swags, for the very first time! We will get their thoughts on the experience, in the morning, when they surface! ???? xoxoxo


Sounds great and much more fun than I'm going to have. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:51 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It's clear today. We got a little sun yesterday afternoon too. I'll try to get in a walk at lunch time. I also need to take the liner out of my coat as it will be over 0'C for the next week.
> The teachers are on a province wide strike today as the talks broke down again. But both sides are expressing optimism that a settlement is possible now.
> A train derailed in Kingston (with hazardous material on it, of course) and police are now investigating if it dragged something from the barricades near Belleville and caused the rail cars to derail. Part of Kingston was evacuated because of the derailment.
> I have Knit Night tonight. I'll be taking both my brioche projects and getting some new needle tips for my rings for brioche class. I don't think I'll be able to use the oversize yarn to demonstrate with this one.


No. I don't think that would be a very good idea, it will probably look much better in a more lightweight yarn, and the brioche would probably work better too! But I bet you already knew this! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

RookieRetiree said:


> My friend is hoping to go to this retreat. She is undergoing experimental treatments now. Sheâs battled fiercely 3 times against breast cancer and now for uterine cancer. She, her mom and aunt have all been battling various cancers for over ten years. She was pretty scared yesterday when she was on her way to the teaching hospital section of a University of Chicago Health System for updates. Sheâs been doing the cold treatments to retain her hair and other specialized treatment like the horse therapy. She's way too young to be going through so much.
> 
> Please keep her in prayer and or good wishes.


This is her new "fight song"!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=892569291140629


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We don't know. She was found on the streets of Greece, captured and sent to Canada by a rescue organization.
> It is a weird thing to do. But it might be helpful to a blind person. Barking at people who go to the bathroom is annoying though.


She is only trying to help keep pe ople safe! Her actions would be perfect for a blind, or limited Vision person, to help navigate an unfamiliar location. She might have been will a visionally impaired person, and something drastic happened, which led to her being abandoned on the street! ???????????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> My friend is hoping to go to this retreat. She is undergoing experimental treatments now. Sheâs battled fiercely 3 times against breast cancer and now for uterine cancer. She, her mom and aunt have all been battling various cancers for over ten years. She was pretty scared yesterday when she was on her way to the teaching hospital section of a University of Chicago Health System for updates. Sheâs been doing the cold treatments to retain her hair and other specialized treatment like the horse therapy. She's way too young to be going through so much.
> 
> Please keep her in prayer and or good wishes.


Indeed I will, so sorry she is having to suffer so much, I wish her well xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, probably by the time you were writing your post, I was tucked up in my caravan bed, at Sissy's home, and getting very frustrated, because I had no internet service, when I should have had access to Sissy's Service. Now that I am out in the wilderness of Australia, the Internet Signal is quite strong; which is quite strange, as I should have had the strong access at Sissy's place, and no access, at a secluded beach; but I am very happy that I have access tonight1 ???????? xoxoxo


And we are very glad too! Is a swag like a tent? Watch out that they've got no jumbucks in their tucker bags!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## UteWhite1128

Oh my goodness. So Adorable! They all have different colors too. Mom looks exhausted - totally understandable.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our government has not restricted travel to the affected countries. So our airlines did that. They won't fly any flights in or out of Iran, northern Italy or Wuhan province in China. So far all our cases have been travel-related or family of travelling people, we haven't had any cases that had non-travel origins.


We have had several person to person transmission now, some on the West Coast, and some on the East Coast!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It would be nice to camp on a beach and chill.


It is wonderful! Even if there are other people camping at the same beach, the different camps are not visible to each other, so it is almost like camping on one's own secluded beach, with beautiful white sand Dunes, where there are no plants, and the kids, and some of the younger Adults, went sliding down one of the sand dunes, on plastic bodyboards and had a wonderful time. I would have liked to try that activity also, but I was unable to climb the very sleep sand dune, to even begin my slide ????, so I used the almost comple)ted climb, had no move energy left, to even attempt to finish the climb, and Sissy had to help me get to the bottom of the Dune, then I needed to have a bit of a lay down, to recuperate.????????
We just had to try and put our awning down, because of the wind that has continued to get stronger though the night, but we were unable to shift it, so now we need to wait until the young ones wake, and see if they can get it wound back for us! If the rocking of the earaven wasn't so rough, it might have been possible, for me to be rocked to sleep by the movement, but it isn't gentle enough!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello my sisters, I haven't fully caught up yet, but I need to rest my eyes, so that I can see a little move again, tomorrow; so I shall now say goodnight, and hopefully go to sleep, for a few hours! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It is wonderful! Even if there are other people camping at the same beach, the different camps are not visible to each other, so it is almost like camping on one's own secluded beach, with beautiful white sand Dunes, where there are no plants, and the kids, and some of the younger Adults, went sliding down one of the sand dunes, on plastic bodyboards and had a wonderful time. I would have liked to try that activity also, but I was unable to climb the very sleep sand dune, to even begin my slide ????, so I used the almost comple)ted climb, had no move energy left, to even attempt to finish the climb, and Sissy had to help me get to the bottom of the Dune, then I needed to have a bit of a lay down, to recuperate.????????
> We just had to try and put our awning down, because of the wind that has continued to get stronger though the night, but we were unable to shift it, so now we need to wait until the young ones wake, and see if they can get it wound back for us! If the rocking of the earaven wasn't so rough, it might have been possible, for me to be rocked to sleep by the movement, but it isn't gentle enough!???????? xoxoxo


Oh what fun!! It must be lovely to have the whole family together, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> The mom looks worn out. What will your friend do with all those puppies? We use to put an ad in the newspaper saying "free puppies [or kittens ] to a good home". One man chose a kitten so fast I asked him how he picked it and he said it had a green eye and a blue eye and he had a dog with the same.


These puppies will all be sold by the owner (not my friend who is doing a huge favor for the owner who is now living out of state). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I was so lazy yesterday, just sat and knitted while watching Netflix! I shall try and be more energetic today! The grandkids are coming over to stay the night so I need to get moving to get ready for the invasion!! Here are some picture, before and after of the work done by the fake lawn man. He is not a fake man, it's the lawn that's fake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Well done. It all looks great! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I might have to rush off! Since thresh today, I've been back and forwards to the bathroom. I must have eaten something, but that part of my body is working overtime???? I'm not very happy with it.

Andrew came home today and I was watching the daughter trying to get him out of her car with a stiff leg, I wondered if they needed help when there was this almighty howl???? It was Andrew ! I rushed back in the house, to stay out of the way. When he'd been home an hour Karen watts appt me and said he was home and asleep in the chair. I said I knew he was home cos I'd heard him! She and I were cyber laughing, not funny I know, but the daughter had said he was a drama queen.

On Wednesday morning Donna wiped the top of my oven and I thought nothing of it until this morning when I noticed some warmth when I stretched over it. She had inadvertently turned the dial on and the hob was on. That's over 48hrs it's been on think of all that electricity! And the fact I was away and there could have been a fire started. I was fuming, so I texted my friend and let off steam. I think I'm going to call it a day, she is so hanging on by a thread. I don't need the anxiety. I've told her not to come next week. The money I would pay her next week will pay for the electric. I'm really going to have to think. 

Hey..enough of that. Guess what came today? Go on.... My driving liscense.????????????????. I couldn't believe it. It's taken since November. But I'm in the system now. Next time I'll be able to apply on line. I think my first liscense was obsolete...

I'm rushing now back to the bathroom luv yawl...


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That is going to be chaos when all the puppies are walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sm08:


That will probably be what it will be like here in a few weeks. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That's a lot of puppies. Mum looks like she has poodle in her.


She does - she's a Labradoodle. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> We're pretty chill about it too.


We are, too. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> The puppies have all arrived. Nine of them! xxxooo


Awwwwwww. Aren't they just gorgeous. I'd love to help you with them.


----------



## Miss Pam

UteWhite1128 said:


> Oh my goodness. So Adorable! They all have different colors too. Mom looks exhausted - totally understandable.


She was very exhausted yesterday but pretty perky today. She's doing a great job of taking care of all her babies. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Awwwwwww. Aren't they just gorgeous. I'd love to help you with them.


They are beautiful pups. The mama dog definitely has her hands full but she's doing great with all of them. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Sadly, that's all any of us can do. My sister seems to me to have completely over-reacted, every day I get an email telling me what she has stockpiled and how scared she is. My DD and I are just getting on with things and hoping for the best. DH and I are generally pretty healthy so we'll take it as it comes. Not worried about running out of stuff except maybe the toilet paper!!! xxxx


Roll on Spring, we can use the leaves off the trees????TMI. IM NOT STOCKING NEITHER, AND IF I GET IT I GET IT. THERES NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT IT. IF FAMILY GET IT THEN ILL GO UP THERE AND HAVE IT WITH THEM...oops been in capitals


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I was so lazy yesterday, just sat and knitted while watching Netflix! I shall try and be more energetic today! The grandkids are coming over to stay the night so I need to get moving to get ready for the invasion!! Here are some picture, before and after of the work done by the fake lawn man. He is not a fake man, it's the lawn that's fake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That's better....


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I may have mentioned our knitting group had a woman that brought her newborn to groups very small meeting room. Besides the crying she pushed everyone's stuff to the side of the table and used the table to change his diaper. Yuck. The owner of the shop politely ask her not to bring the baby. Mother was furious and caused a disturbance. She also wrote disgusting reviews of the shop in social media. It almost ended up in court. However the mother had to apologize and remove the posts from social media.


We had that sort of thing at s and b. The mother was told that children weren't allowed there. One thing led to another and letters were written etc. Anyway she stopped coming.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday to Janet's twins. Happy "anniversary" to your DSIL and DD.
> I love the Jacquie Lawson cards. And they always arrive on time. :sm24:


Happy birthday, happy birthday. One each to Janet's twins....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> My daughter eats Pho all the time. She puts hot chili sauce in hers. (It has enough spices in it, ginger, cardamon, star anise, and doesn't need the sauce) Ours has chicken slices, chopped green onions and some unidentifiable leafy vegetable (it's either bok choy or chinese cabbage, I can't tell) along with the noodles. She always eats hers with a fork. She is awkward with chop sticks.


Bring back roast beef and Yorkshire pudding.....????


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> My friend is hoping to go to this retreat. She is undergoing experimental treatments now. Sheâs battled fiercely 3 times against breast cancer and now for uterine cancer. She, her mom and aunt have all been battling various cancers for over ten years. She was pretty scared yesterday when she was on her way to the teaching hospital section of a University of Chicago Health System for updates. Sheâs been doing the cold treatments to retain her hair and other specialized treatment like the horse therapy. She's way too young to be going through so much.
> 
> Please keep her in prayer and or good wishes.


A lovely photograph. And I realise now what the knitting was for. I'm hoping she will be just fine.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday to Janet's twins. Happy "anniversary" to your DSIL and DD.
> I love the Jacquie Lawson cards. And they always arrive on time. :sm24:


Thanks for the birthday wishes. We had a lovely dinner out last night and they have a bowling party today.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> It is wonderful! Even if there are other people camping at the same beach, the different camps are not visible to each other, so it is almost like camping on one's own secluded beach, with beautiful white sand Dunes, where there are no plants, and the kids, and some of the younger Adults, went sliding down one of the sand dunes, on plastic bodyboards and had a wonderful time. I would have liked to try that activity also, but I was unable to climb the very sleep sand dune, to even begin my slide ????, so I used the almost comple)ted climb, had no move energy left, to even attempt to finish the climb, and Sissy had to help me get to the bottom of the Dune, then I needed to have a bit of a lay down, to recuperate.????????
> We just had to try and put our awning down, because of the wind that has continued to get stronger though the night, but we were unable to shift it, so now we need to wait until the young ones wake, and see if they can get it wound back for us! If the rocking of the caravan wasn't so rough, it might have been possible, for me to be rocked to sleep by the movement, but it isn't gentle enough!???????? xoxoxo


It sounds perfect. Enjoy it while you can. I wish I was with you!


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> This is her new "fight song"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=892569291140629
> 
> 
> 
> Vthat song is so nice. She's a very brave lady. My thoughts are with you too.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I might have to rush off! Since thresh today, I've been back and forwards to the bathroom. I must have eaten something, but that part of my body is working overtime???? I'm not very happy with it.
> 
> Andrew came home today and I was watching the daughter trying to get him out of her car with a stiff leg, I wondered if they needed help when there was this almighty howl???? It was Andrew ! I rushed back in the house, to stay out of the way. When he'd been home an hour Karen watts appt me and said he was home and asleep in the chair. I said I knew he was home cos I'd heard him! She and I were cyber laughing, not funny I know, but the daughter had said he was a drama queen.
> 
> On Wednesday morning Donna wiped the top of my oven and I thought nothing of it until this morning when I noticed some warmth when I stretched over it. She had inadvertently turned the dial on and the hob was on. That's over 48hrs it's been on think of all that electricity! And the fact I was away and there could have been a fire started. I was fuming, so I texted my friend and let off steam. I think I'm going to call it a day, she is so hanging on by a thread. I don't need the anxiety. I've told her not to come next week. The money I would pay her next week will pay for the electric. I'm really going to have to think.
> 
> Hey..enough of that. Guess what came today? Go on.... My driving liscense.????????????????. I couldn't believe it. It's taken since November. But I'm in the system now. Next time I'll be able to apply on line. I think my first liscense was obsolete...
> 
> I'm rushing now back to the bathroom luv yawl...


I hope your tummy clears up quickly. I do think it's good that you got rid of Donna. She could do something even worse. Congratulations on your new driving licence.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday, happy birthday. One each to Janet's twins....


that made me laugh.


----------



## PurpleFi

My DS just posted this photo taken from his bedroom window and I thought you might like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> A lovely photograph. And I realise now what the knitting was for. I'm hoping she will be just fine.


It's not likely, but she's fighting valiantly.


----------



## linkan

Hey ladies surprise ❣❣❣
We are at the library having our sewing circle and Kp works here.
Been keeping up as much as possible on what's app with some of y'all ???? thank God ❣
I miss all of you though. Love ya.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> My DS just posted this photo taken from his bedroom window and I thought you might like it.


Gorgeous ❣


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Hey ladies surprise ❣❣❣
> We are at the library having our sewing circle and Kp works here.
> Been keeping up as much as possible on what's app with some of y'all ???? thank God ❣
> I miss all of you though. Love ya.


Great to see you here, Angela! We miss you and Lisa! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Great to see you here, Angela! We miss you and Lisa! :sm02: xxxooo


We miss y'all lots.


----------



## linkan

Sitting here sewing with the ladies at the library. Well I'm knitting lol.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I'm off shortly to spend the day (and maybe the night) with my young friend. She's dog sitting a dog at her house. The dog just had 6 puppies overnight and I'm going up there to help her out if she needs me to do anything. She said that all seemed to go well, so I don't anticipate spending the night now, but am prepared in case that happens. She's got rides to school set up for her four children today, so at least she doesn't have to worry about that. Catch you when I can. xxxooo


Awww, you can cuddle the new pups, if the mum allows it. what breed of dogs are they? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Awww, you can cuddle the new pups, if the mum allows it. what breed of dogs are they? ???????? xoxoxo


They are Labradoodles. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'd love to show you that Judi but unfortunately, I ate it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


????????????


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> My DS just posted this photo taken from his bedroom window and I thought you might like it.


Lovely! Should be a pot of gold at the end of that rainbow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Hey ladies surprise ❣❣❣
> We are at the library having our sewing circle and Kp works here.
> Been keeping up as much as possible on what's app with some of y'all ???? thank God ❣
> I miss all of you though. Love ya.


Lovely surprise, but wish you could get back here properly. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, damp Norfolk. DH is taking his sister into King's Lynn this morning so will have a couple of hours p & q, (especially the q). Only 2 more full days. Have a better weekend than me, for me it's roll on Monday. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> These puppies will all be sold by the owner (not my friend who is doing a huge favor for the owner who is now living out of state). xxxooo


My pups were mixed breed so I just wanted them in happy homes. Hers are quite valuable. Seems like a gentle breed. 
I just looked down at the iPad and there was a small spider with a ball tan body and legs of course on my shirt by the placket near my chest. I flipped the afghan and now don't know if the spider is on the afgan,, the floor or the sofa. Yuk. I don't like spiders even tiny ones.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I might have to rush off! Since thresh today, I've been back and forwards to the bathroom. I must have eaten something, but that part of my body is working overtime???? I'm not very happy with it.
> 
> Andrew came home today and I was watching the daughter trying to get him out of her car with a stiff leg, I wondered if they needed help when there was this almighty howl???? It was Andrew ! I rushed back in the house, to stay out of the way. When he'd been home an hour Karen watts appt me and said he was home and asleep in the chair. I said I knew he was home cos I'd heard him! She and I were cyber laughing, not funny I know, but the daughter had said he was a drama queen.
> 
> On Wednesday morning Donna wiped the top of my oven and I thought nothing of it until this morning when I noticed some warmth when I stretched over it. She had inadvertently turned the dial on and the hob was on. That's over 48hrs it's been on think of all that electricity! And the fact I was away and there could have been a fire started. I was fuming, so I texted my friend and let off steam. I think I'm going to call it a day, she is so hanging on by a thread. I don't need the anxiety. I've told her not to come next week. The money I would pay her next week will pay for the electric. I'm really going to have to think.
> 
> Hey..enough of that. Guess what came today? Go on.... My driving liscense.????????????????. I couldn't believe it. It's taken since November. But I'm in the system now. Next time I'll be able to apply on line. I think my first liscense was obsolete...
> 
> I'm rushing now back to the bathroom luv yawl...


Aww, hope your tum is better by the time you read this!! You are wll rid of Donna, really you are, although I will miss all the Donna related giggles!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Roll on Spring, we can use the leaves off the trees????TMI. IM NOT STOCKING NEITHER, AND IF I GET IT I GET IT. THERES NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT IT. IF FAMILY GET IT THEN ILL GO UP THERE AND HAVE IT WITH THEM...oops been in capitals


It's ok, we know you weren't really shouting!! I'm with you on the virus thing, que sera!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My DS just posted this photo taken from his bedroom window and I thought you might like it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hey ladies surprise ❣❣❣
> We are at the library having our sewing circle and Kp works here.
> Been keeping up as much as possible on what's app with some of y'all ???? thank God ❣
> I miss all of you though. Love ya.


So wonderful to see you here, we miss you!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Lovely! Should be a pot of gold at the end of that rainbow.


I hope there is. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I hope there is. xx


As long as they find it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey, although we had more rain overnight. Well today's the big day. Map is already to be unveiled. I think it's finished!!!!!

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> As long as they find it. xx


He has just sold a couple of big chateaux so perhaps that's the pot of gold. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and dry Surrey, although we had more rain overnight. Well today's the big day. Map is already to be unveiled. I think it's finished!!!!!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


What time is the big unveiling? xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:31 am and 0'C (32'F). We had a beautiful sunny day yesterday. I went for a 1.5km walk on the walking path behind the Town of Whitby building. This afternoon we get more snow/slush falling from the sky, but it should finish before I need to go home.
> In a bad news story, one lady who was trapped on that cruise ship off Japan has tested positive for covid-19 more than a month after being home. She was in quarantine in Japan for two weeks and in quarantine at our army base for two weeks and has now been home for two weeks and has now tested positive. We also have a young lady in BC who has never traveled abroad and doesn't have any family members who traveled recently, who has tested positive. Her school has been closed until they find the source of her infection. There are also 3 new cases in Ontario, but they had all traveled to either Italy or Iran.
> In a good news story, one of our WWII vets is celebrating his 100th birthday. He asked his son for 100 cards for his birthday. The son put the story on social media and the vet received almost 100,000 cards.
> Knit Night started slow last night but ended up with a full house. I AM the only one doing the brioche poncho that was listed in our LYS newsletter for the KAL. I sat beside Henry, one of our male knitters. He has just discovered cables and was talking about doing the Easy Foldover poncho, but putting a couple of cables on it. I think I convinced him he could do it and he started looking for yarn the right colour for his wife. Our one knitter brought her baby, but he was quiet this time. He was even giggling at one point.


That is not good news about the COVID-19; I hope the source is found for both of the outbreaks.

Excellent story, and outcome for the Centenery Vet, I bethe got a bit of a shock, and surprise, when all of those cards arrived, in the mail! ????

I would love to see many more male knitters. It would be great to see what items they make!

I have been in groups, where babies have been present, it is wonderful when the babies are sleeping or happy, but when the poor little things aren't happy, then it can be a real nightmare, and the mum can't get anything done!

We are on the second night of our camp, and had another family arrive today, so now we have three families with young children, two single men, one young, the other older. Then there is myself, Eddy and Mint; and we also have Sissy & Joe's dog, Shadow. Both dogs are getting a lot of exercise, attention and food; and Mint puts herself to bed at 8:00pm, each night, she is just so tired by then; but she is loving having so many children to play with!

We have left the young adults, and come to our caravan; so they can just be themselves, and relax a bit more, now that the children have all gone to bed. So they are sitting around the fire talking, and as it was too cold for us, we went to the relative warmth of the caravan, to catch up with things in other places! At this point we are staying put until Tuesday, then heading home! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> That is not good news about the COVID-19; I hope the source is found for both of the outbreaks.
> 
> Excellent story, and outcome for the Centenery Vet, I bethe got a bit of a shock, and surprise, when all of those cards arrived, in the mail! ????
> 
> I would love to see many more male knitters. It would be great to see what items they make!
> 
> I have been in groups, where babies have been present, it is wonderful when sand babies are sleeping or happy, but when the poor little things aren't happy, then it can be a real nightmare, and the mum can't get anything done!
> 
> We are on the second night of our camp, and had another family arrive today, so now we have three families with young children, two single men, one young, the other older. Then there is myself, Eddy and Mint; and we also have Sissy & Joe's dog, Shadow. Both dogs are getting a lot of exercise, attention and food; and Mint puts herself to bed at 8:00pm, each night, she is just so fired by then; but she is loving having so many children to play with!
> 
> We have left the young adults, and come to our caravan; so they can just be themselves, and relax a bit more, now that the children have all gone to bed. So they are sitting around the fire talking, and as it was too cold for us, we went to the relative warmth of the caravan, to catch up with things in other places! At this point are staying put until Tuesday, then heading home! ???? xoxoxo


What a great way to have a family get-together. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> What a great way to have a family get-together. xx


If is, even though one family is not related, they just fit right in, as did their little girl. So we have one set of 3yo twin boys, one 3yo girl, one 6 month old girl ( sister to 3yo girl), one set of 5 year old twin girls, an 8year old girl and an 11 year old girl; and this 4 girls are siblings, and my dad's! It would have been great, if the other family of dgd's, could have come, but they were unable to make it, this time! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sadly, that's all any of us can do. My sister seems to me to have completely over-reacted, every day I get an email telling me what she has stockpiled and how scared she is. My DD and I are just getting on with things and hoping for the best. DH and I are generally pretty healthy so we'll take it as it comes. Not worried about running out of stuff except maybe the toilet paper!!! xxxx


Isn't the Loo paper development, just absolutely ridiculous? I don't know what people are thinking!
We are just continuing along in our usual way, with our shopping and every thing else! There is no point in us stockpiling anything, because we have no where to store any extras, of anything; but dare I say that there will be a lot of people doing exactly that; especially people who are already preparing for Doomsday; and I think those people will already be saying to the rest of us " We told you so; and NO, we will not share with you!"

I'm just waiting for that kind of thing to happen, but if the sametime, hoping it won't, because that might just make everything worse!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I was so lazy yesterday, just sat and knitted while watching Netflix! I shall try and be more energetic today! The grandkids are coming over to stay the night so I need to get moving to get ready for the invasion!! Here are some picture, before and after of the work done by the fake lawn man. He is not a fake man, it's the lawn that's fake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Buth areas look so much better June; but in the second comparison sequence, I would have thought that the ground beneath the fake Lawn, would have been levelled out properly, so that the lawn had no wrinkles, or other anomalies in it! ???????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I may have mentioned our knitting group had a woman that brought her newborn to groups very small meeting room. Besides the crying she pushed everyone's stuff to the side of the table and used the table to change his diaper. Yuck. The owner of the shop politely ask her not to bring the baby. Mother was furious and caused a disturbance. She also wrote disgusting reviews of the shop in social media. It almost ended up in court. However the mother had to apologize and remove the posts from social media.


I am so glad that it was sorted out, in that way! As far as I am concerned, if one has a baby, it is ok to bring the baby to a Craft meeting, as long as the baby remains quiet, and doesn't disrupt the Group! If the baby does become upset, or otherwise disturbing, then the mother should do the sensible thing, and take the baby home. There are other groups, for mothers and babies, where it isn't a disturbance, when the baby gets upset, because it isa Mother's & babies group!
Anyway, that is my thoughts on the matter! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that must have been awful! We all know that babies have to have diapers changed but why do so many mothers think that everybody wants to witness the event?!!! xxxx


Exactly! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Isn't the Loo paper development, just absolutely ridiculous? I don't know what people are thinking!
> We are just continuing along in our usual way, with our shopping and every thing else! There is no point in us stockpiling anything, because we have no where to store any extras, of anything; but dare I say that there will be a lot of people doing exactly that; especially people who are already preparing for Doomsday; and I think those people will already be saying to the rest of us " We told you so; and NO, we will not share with you!"
> 
> I'm just waiting for that kind of thing to happen, but if the sametime, hoping it won't, because that might just make everything worse!???????? xoxoxo


People are worried about manufacturing and distribution disruptions which are already happening. The last thing I want to run out of is TP. I always make sure we have at least 6 extra rolls in the house; I may up that a bit with what is going on. Other than that, I think we can live off what we have here in the pantry and freezer. My coffee tins are well-filled and I have enough yarn and patterns to keep me well satisfied.

Welcome back Linkan. Could this mean you may be able to get on at home soon? I couldn't get on with Wifi while we were traveling through your area; just with data.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> What time is the big unveiling? xx


2.30 pm this afternoon.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> When Harold was sick for 3 weeks the only thing getting in short supply was t.p. So that is the only thing I bought a bit more of.
> I have been using the Clorox disinfecting wipes and Lysol spray as Harold is sick. He is relegated to only one of the bathrooms and I am sleeping in a different room. He does not have the flu, but is coughing so I feel a bit of caution is warranted.


Yes, some precaution is definitely warranted; and I think it is basic commonsense to do that, because you wouldn't want to unknowingly pass something onto him, and you also do not want to contract whatever might have got hold of him!
I hope he gets better soon, and I also hope that you do not get ill, so stay well, and look after yourself! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> What a great way to have a family get-together. xx


I agree. It sounds like a lot of fun. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Good Saturday to you all. It's been a sunny day with a washing day breeze so I've got a lot of washing done.

Today is Josephine's map displaying today, I hope it went down very well. There will never be enough people to see it to compensate the hours of hard work everyone has done. 

I've not seen anyone today, I've had a text from Richard so I know all is ok, if things are ever normal in their house. Do you know? I'm so sick of hearing on the news about Carona virus. Is there nothing else to talk about? I notice brexit has never been mentioned for weeks now so the govt. will be having a whale of a time, doing what they want. The floods are still nasty and as far as I know the PM hasn't even been to see those poor poor people. How must they be feeling? 
I'm very lucky to be stuck up NE UK. We've had a lot of rain but nothing on the scale of down south. 

I keep promising myself to start my jigsaw but as yet I haven't. 

Would you believe this? ..... The DVLA has written to me to say that I don't have to have a medical since my stroke and that I'll be receiving my liscense very soon???????????????????? right hand and left hand springs to mind. What a waste of money. I haven't been needed next door today as the daughter is off work this weekend, I would think my duty may begin on Monday. Well that's my lot for today. Love yawl and I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I hope your tummy clears up quickly. I do think it's good that you got rid of Donna. She could do something even worse. Congratulations on your new driving licence.


I haven't got rid of her yet. She's not coming for a fortnight. I've put her off....I need to calm down


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> My DS just posted this photo taken from his bedroom window and I thought you might like it.


I think of Albert at the end of a rainbow. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Buth areas look so much better June; but in the second comparison sequence, I would have thought that the ground beneath the fake Lawn, would have been levelled out properly, so that the lawn had no wrinkles, or other anomalies in it! ???????? xoxoxo.


It is actually very level but the fake grass had been rolled up for storage but will lay down really flat in time!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Aww, hope your tum is better by the time you read this!! You are wll rid of Donna, really you are, although I will miss all the Donna related giggles!!! xxxx


I haven't done it yet...I'm calming. And I need someone else. But I will tell her how cross I am and she might leave because I've been on her back a bit lately. When I speak to her if I'm in a better mood I'll make it ver plain that this is her very last.. If I had someone to follow her I'd say goodbye, farewell, adieu,


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> People are worried about manufacturing and distribution disruptions which are already happening. The last thing I want to run out of is TP. I always make sure we have at least 6 extra rolls in the house; I may up that a bit with what is going on. Other than that, I think we can live off what we have here in the pantry and freezer. My coffee tins are well-filled and I have enough yarn and patterns to keep me well satisfied.
> 
> Welcome back Linkan. Could this mean you may be able to get on at home soon? I couldn't get on with Wifi while we were traveling through your area; just with data.


Stephen moaned a couple of years ago that they all went through too much TP. so he rationed them to 3pieces each, is he crackers. I kept taking it for my sneezes. I just told them to humour him. He'll never know what you use....he's crazy at times, especially when he is a clever man. Just sometimes gets stupid ideas?...bit like his dad, bless him.


----------



## PurpleFi

Unveiled


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Unveiled


Wonderful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Unveiled


Looks good. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Unveiled


Awesome!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Some more photos


----------



## grandma susan

The map


----------



## grandma susan

Agai


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Agai


Thanks Susan. Thi k we've overliaded evetyone with photos mow xxxxx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Some more photos


You are amazing. This piece is wonderful. I'm so glad to see it


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> People are worried about manufacturing and distribution disruptions which are already happening. The last thing I want to run out of is TP. I always make sure we have at least 6 extra rolls in the house; I may up that a bit with what is going on. Other than that, I think we can live off what we have here in the pantry and freezer. My coffee tins are well-filled and I have enough yarn and patterns to keep me well satisfied.
> 
> Welcome back Linkan. Could this mean you may be able to get on at home soon? I couldn't get on with Wifi while we were traveling through your area; just with data.


My mom always had a supply of toiler paper and hub would joke about it. Bus every time he ran out he'd say "ask your mom if We can borrow a roll til I get to the market". He wouldn't want me to buy ahead so I didn't. Now We joined sams club but it's hard to buy in bulk and have it cluttering up storage places. I hope this virus won't take any more lives. I feel badly for people isolated and for the rest of us who live with this threat.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:



> He has just sold a couple of big chateaux so perhaps that's the pot of gold. xx


Must be a great salesman. He doesn't need a pot of gold.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. DH has taken his sister out for the morning, so am having a nice peaceful time, while he has some 'quality' time with her. :sm23: Never mind she's going home tomorrow and life will be back to normal (big sigh of relief) although she is threatening to come back in the summer and do the garden. Have a lovely Sunday, I'm going back to my peace and quiet. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having brunch, Yesterday was gret with a huge crowd gather in the Square and we have hundreds of likes and lovely comments on facebook.

I have no plans for today except being very lazy.

Happy Sunday everyone and happy World Women's Day xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having brunch, Yesterday was gret with a huge crowd gather in the Square and we have hundreds of likes and lovely comments on facebook.
> 
> I have no plans for today except being very lazy.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone and happy World Women's Day xxxx


Good afternoon, at least you are here now, it's been lonely here this morning. Have a good lazy day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon, at least you are here now, it's been lonely here this morning. Have a good lazy day. xx


Sorry Jacky, didn't mean to desert you. Hope you are still getting some p and q. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

How about this....


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Some more photos


Brilliant!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having brunch, Yesterday was gret with a huge crowd gather in the Square and we have hundreds of likes and lovely comments on facebook.
> 
> I have no plans for today except being very lazy.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone and happy World Women's Day xxxx


You deserve a lazy day after all your hard work, so glad it went down well!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> How about this....


Hahahaha, wouldn't fancy washing it!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm25: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all, from a sunny and Mild London! Sorry I am late, shopping (no shortages, not even TP but it was rationed to no more than 3 packs per person!)then some urgent gardening. The other half of the front lawn was infested with weeds that had to be pulled out by hand, also lots of lumps of moss washed down from the roof by all the heavy rain we've had. Still more to do and I need to mix up some non-chemical weed killer to get rid of the tiny weeds I can't pull out. *Xiang*, you were quite right about that new bit of lawn, having had a closer look at it, it is a bit of a mess, a bit lumpy and the pile very flat in places. When he comes back to point the slabs, I will be having words with him!!

Time for lunch!! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry Jacky, didn't mean to desert you. Hope you are still getting some p and q. xxx


No all over now, all fed and watered and now for a long afternoon. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Not much going on here this morning. It's a bit wet out. Will probably stay in for the day. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all, it's been a sunny warming breezy day, with blue skies. I've been on my own again today but that's alright. I've done some sudokus and crosswords. And been hopeless at the cryptic ones. The daily mail and I have fallen out! I should make more of my day, but I just don't seem to be bothered. I think it's the wrong month in the year for me.

I'm going to catch up now and see what you are all up to. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, it's been a sunny warming breezy day, with blue skies. I've been on my own again today but that's alright. I've done some sudokus and crosswords. And been hopeless at the cryptic ones. The daily mail and I have fallen out! I should make more of my day, but I just don't seem to be bothered. I think it's the wrong month in the year for me.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now and see what you are all up to. Love yawl. Xx


I'm sure you're right, once you get March out of the way and Spring is upon us, you'll be fine! I don't know what my excuse is but I just seem happy to sit in the chair and knit, it's not doing me any good!! Xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I don't think that's wacky at all. My mum used to love me to take her to the card shops to read the cute/funny/saucy cards, it made her afternoon!!! xxxx


I do that too when I'm needing a pick me up I stop at the card aisle and read funny cards. They say humor is healing because it releases some body chemical. If that's not so at least I remember there is humor in the world. Good for your mom and you


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> And we are very glad too! Is a swag like a tent? Watch out that they've got no jumbucks in their tucker bags!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


A swag is like a one person tent, that has the bed already in it. There are no Jumbucks where we are, but there was one black snake, looking for the best place to hybernate; because we are getting into the cooler weather now!

We have had a great time, and I now have a good list of items, to take next time we go on a trip. We are definitely getting Solar panels, or a generator, so that we have power where ever we want to stop! It has been a very good learning experience for both us! 
I just missed out on getting a smashed nose! We are getting some very strong, gusting winds, and a plate was picked up, hit my hand, then my nose, and very fortunately did not cause any broken bones!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It sounds perfect. Enjoy it while you can. I wish I was with you!


Wouldn't it be great to be able to have all of us together, in one camp! ????⛺????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> What a great way to have a family get-together. xx





Miss Pam said:


> I agree. It sounds like a lot of fun. xxxooo


It has definitely been a lot of fun, especially being with so many young people, and the best thing was, that their beasthousess, was taken up by all of the space around us, so I didn't feel the need to isolate myself, to get some peace! It was great to see all of them enjoying themselves; and two of the young men had their 30th birthdays, and that was the reason for the weekend.???????????????? XOXOX0


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Unveiled


That looks great! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a lovely spring day here. Had a really lazy day yesterday but I did manage to knit an Easter chick to cover a creme egg.

Creative Chaos here this morning and I do not have a clue what we will be doing!

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a lovely spring day here. Had a really lazy day yesterday but I did manage to knit an Easter chick to cover a creme egg.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and I do not have a clue what we will be doing!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Yesterday Camberley, today the world? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

FREEDOM, visitor gone and peace reigns again. Hope I don't have that experience again too soon, although she is threatening to come up again in the Summer. Anyway good morning morning all from a half sunny Norfolk. Sun out the back, black clouds out the front so anything could happen. Have made some fish cakes out of some left-over salmon for dinner, will stick a poached egg on top and that's me done for the day. Although it's Monday have a great day, I certainly will. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> A swag is like a one person tent, that has the bed already in it. There are no Jumbucks where we are, but there was one black snake, looking for the best place to hybernate; because we are getting into the cooler weather now!
> 
> We have had a great time, and I now have a good list of items, to take next time we go on a trip. We are definitely getting Solar panels, or a generator, so that we have power where ever we want to stop! It has been a very good learning experience for both us!
> I just missed out on getting a smashed nose! We are getting some very strong, gusting winds, and a plate was picked up, hit my hand, then my nose, and very fortunately did not cause any broken bones!???????????? xoxoxo


Oh wow, that's very cool although I think I might find it a little claustrophobic!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a lovely spring day here. Had a really lazy day yesterday but I did manage to knit an Easter chick to cover a creme egg.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and I do not have a clue what we will be doing!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Good morning! Well, it is meant to be chaos!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Sunny and going up to the double digits like yesterday. I had the back door open, it was so nice.
Time change was this weekend and the one clock that I forgot to change was my alarm clock so I won't be catching up today. 
I brioched all weekend. Pics below. I also worked on my props for the advanced brioche class next weekend, that looks like it will be canceled. Bad timing. The first fibre festival in this area is next weekend and only one person has signed up so the owner of my LYS says she won't hold the class if only one person is signed up.


----------



## nitz8catz

And it's time for me to go. I'll be walking today in this glorious weather. My snow tires are going to be complaining, but not taking them off yet.
Everyone have a great day.
Hello and goodbye. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a mild and sunny London, we have 11'C today!! 

I finished my square, much quicker and easier, this one! When I have blocked it, I will post a picture. The next one isn't too bad, just k & p reversed in places. It's Cheltenham Horse Racing Festival this week, so won't see much of DH, he will be glued to the TV. Rang round a few local friends to see if any of them wanted to see the film, Military Wives with me tomorrow but they're all busy, I feel like Billy No Mates!!! I might go on my own, so there!!

I have an appointment with the GP hub at the local hospital this evening as the bruise on the back of my leg really hurts and shows no sign of improving, thought I should get it checked. Apart from that, I have no news so will bid you all a good day/night and catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Sunny and going up to the double digits like yesterday. I had the back door open, it was so nice.
> Time change was this weekend and the one clock that I forgot to change was my alarm clock so I won't be catching up today.
> I brioched all weekend. Pics below. I also worked on my props for the advanced brioche class next weekend, that looks like it will be canceled. Bad timing. The first fibre festival in this area is next weekend and only one person has signed up so the owner of my LYS says she won't hold the class if only one person is signed up.


Beautiful Nitz!!! Have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mild and sunny London, we have 11'C today!!
> 
> I finished my square, much quicker and easier, this one! When I have blocked it, I will post a picture. The next one isn't too bad, just k & p reversed in places. It's Cheltenham Horse Racing Festival this week, so won't see much of DH, he will be glued to the TV. Rang round a few local friends to see if any of them wanted to see the film, Military Wives with me tomorrow but they're all busy, I feel like Billy No Mates!!! I might go on my own, so there!!
> 
> I have an appointment with the GP hub at the local hospital this evening as the bruise on the back of my leg really hurts and shows no sign of improving, thought I should get it checked. Apart from that, I have no news so will bid you all a good day/night and catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad this one went easier than the last one. Good luck at the doc's hope it's nothing serious and just a bruise that won't go. I'm your mate.xxxx :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad this one went easier than the last one. Good luck at the doc's hope it's nothing serious and just a bruise that won't go. I'm your mate.xxxx :sm01:


Awww, coming to the flicks with me then? That'd be good!! The bruise is not only very tender to the touch but is quite a hard lump, about 4" x 4" and I seem to catch it however I sit!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Sunny and going up to the double digits like yesterday. I had the back door open, it was so nice.
> Time change was this weekend and the one clock that I forgot to change was my alarm clock so I won't be catching up today.
> I brioched all weekend. Pics below. I also worked on my props for the advanced brioche class next weekend, that looks like it will be canceled. Bad timing. The first fibre festival in this area is next weekend and only one person has signed up so the owner of my LYS says she won't hold the class if only one person is signed up.


OMG. Fantastic work xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Sunny and going up to the double digits like yesterday. I had the back door open, it was so nice.
> Time change was this weekend and the one clock that I forgot to change was my alarm clock so I won't be catching up today.
> I brioched all weekend. Pics below. I also worked on my props for the advanced brioche class next weekend, that looks like it will be canceled. Bad timing. The first fibre festival in this area is next weekend and only one person has signed up so the owner of my LYS says she won't hold the class if only one person is signed up.


Enjoy your warmer weather! Long may it last! Your projects look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mild and sunny London, we have 11'C today!!
> 
> I finished my square, much quicker and easier, this one! When I have blocked it, I will post a picture. The next one isn't too bad, just k & p reversed in places. It's Cheltenham Horse Racing Festival this week, so won't see much of DH, he will be glued to the TV. Rang round a few local friends to see if any of them wanted to see the film, Military Wives with me tomorrow but they're all busy, I feel like Billy No Mates!!! I might go on my own, so there!!
> 
> I have an appointment with the GP hub at the local hospital this evening as the bruise on the back of my leg really hurts and shows no sign of improving, thought I should get it checked. Apart from that, I have no news so will bid you all a good day/night and catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm your mate! That square looks great. I hope they can figure out that bruise on your leg and get you some relief for it. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm your mate! That square looks great. I hope they can figure out that bruise on your leg and get you some relief for it. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, on all counts!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, on all counts!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls it's been a nice day but the rain has come in now. It's been 9C so we can't complain. I still haven't been in to see Karen to give them drinks because their daughter is still off work. You see with Karen being paralysed from the chest down she needs 24/7 in her personal hygiene. 

Tomorrow is Alberts anniversay, and Stephen texted me this morning to see if we wanted to meet at the crem and go for some lunch. Well, we seem to be only going for coffee now but will meet at the crem. I'll get the flowers on the way there. Stephen is taking a half day off. I felt a lot better when he said that. Then I'll continue on to their house and stay the night. Don't want to be on my own. I'm okay though.

We've been to s and b today, and I showed the girls the camberly map, they thought it was fantastic. Well done Josephine and friends. I was looking at baby photos again with the three girls who's just become grandmas. So I'm thinking, that next time, I'll show some photos and videos of marcelina. 

Margaret is going to Keswick at the lakes tomorrow. It's her birthday on Thursday so she'll be home for then. I will see her then. She came home with me and we had a cuppa today. I don't think there's anything else I should tell you....OBTW I wanted a Drs app for a Thursday, I've not been for at least three years, I don't think, and we are not allowed to pre book an appointment these days! But to ring up Thursday morning at 8am. Well, I'll die before I'm up at 8am, so eventually I got an appointment for two weeks come Thursday. Which is fine by me, I could be better by then not that I'm poorly. ALSO...I've booked a taxi to take me to the station at Saltburn and to pick me back up there when it's time for York. I hope we a can still go. I've just got to have a break. With my sisters. 

That's the lot today girls, love yawl and I'm going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mild and sunny London, we have 11'C today!!
> 
> I finished my square, much quicker and easier, this one! When I have blocked it, I will post a picture. The next one isn't too bad, just k & p reversed in places. It's Cheltenham Horse Racing Festival this week, so won't see much of DH, he will be glued to the TV. Rang round a few local friends to see if any of them wanted to see the film, Military Wives with me tomorrow but they're all busy, I feel like Billy No Mates!!! I might go on my own, so there!!
> 
> I have an appointment with the GP hub at the local hospital this evening as the bruise on the back of my leg really hurts and shows no sign of improving, thought I should get it checked. Apart from that, I have no news so will bid you all a good day/night and catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Wonderful.....


----------



## London Girl

Yay, I have a taker for the cinema tomorrow, my 90 year old friend has cancelled her hairdresser so she can come and see the film!! I'm Billy One Mate now!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yay, I have a taker for the cinema tomorrow, my 90 year old friend has cancelled her hairdresser so she can come and see the film!! I'm Billy One Mate now!! ???? ???? ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yay, I have a taker for the cinema tomorrow, my 90 year old friend has cancelled her hairdresser so she can come and see the film!! I'm Billy One Mate now!! ???? ???? ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Sorry, I should have added _locally_ to my last message, I know you are all my mates out there!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry, I should have added _locally_ to my last message, I know you are all my mates out there!! xxxx


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

I will update, from this part of the world, once I have retuned home, unpacked everything, showered and am finally relaying at home! It has been a fun, relaxing & educational very long weekend!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Sunny and going up to the double digits like yesterday. I had the back door open, it was so nice.
> Time change was this weekend and the one clock that I forgot to change was my alarm clock so I won't be catching up today.
> I brioched all weekend. Pics below. I also worked on my props for the advanced brioche class next weekend, that looks like it will be canceled. Bad timing. The first fibre festival in this area is next weekend and only one person has signed up so the owner of my LYS says she won't hold the class if only one person is signed up.


Wow. Brooch looks hard


----------



## jollypolly

Another wow. This also looks difficult


----------



## jollypolly

I’ve had a rough day. Went for mammogram and ultrasound. They think something in lymph node so want a biopsy. Son has a test in 2 weeks and I wanted to wait to see how he did but he wants me to schedule the test now. Im Very frightened. 
Then I accidentally hit the box that updated my iPad and now I’m lost at the changes. I don’t need stress of learning new techy things.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It is actually very level but the fake grass had been rolled up for storage but will lay down really flat in time!! xxxx


Ok, I shall apologise for being too picky, without having the full details! Please forgive me????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I haven't done it yet...I'm calming. And I need someone else. But I will tell her how cross I am and she might leave because I've been on her back a bit lately. When I speak to her if I'm in a better mood I'll make it ver plain that this is her very last.. If I had someone to follow her I'd say goodbye, farewell, adieu,


If Donna is staying, I really hopes she improves her work ethics, and in the way she does her job! I wish you the most improved worker in the world! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Stephen moaned a couple of years ago that they all went through too much TP. so he rationed them to 3pieces each, is he crackers. I kept taking it for my sneezes. I just told them to humour him. He'll never know what you use....he's crazy at times, especially when he is a clever man. Just sometimes gets stupid ideas?...bit like his dad, bless him.


As long as his family loves him, he will survive! I think that my DH tried to do that, win all of my girls were living at home; that didn't work here, either! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. DH has taken his sister out for the morning, so am having a nice peaceful time, while he has some 'quality' time with her. :sm23: Never mind she's going home tomorrow and life will be back to normal (big sigh of relief) although she is threatening to come back in the summer and do the garden. Have a lovely Sunday, I'm going back to my peace and quiet. xx


It is great that you had a little P&Q, I hope it was long enough for you! By now, you should be enjoying your own space, again, xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> How about this....


That would have been very helpful, if we had a few of those, over the weekend, but we didn't have any washing facilities!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. Not a lot planned for today, still recovering :sm23: For a change might do some knitting, having an easy dinner, Cornish pasties and with a bit of luck out for dinner tomorrow so I will have a couple of days off. Have a good one. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 6'C (49'F). It is raining. Temperature will be dropping and tomorrow will be snow again.
I got in a 2km walk yesterday. It was lovely, sunny and double-digit temperatures (14'C).
We have 3 more covid-19 cases here in Ontario, all due to travel and one death of an elderly man in a BC seniors residence. Concerts have been cancelled or postponed. Some TV shows will be taping without an audience. And March break is coming up soon. The government has warned people not to take cruise ships. The cruise ship on the west coast has finally been allowed in port and the more than 270 Canadians will be quarantined at the army base. My employer in their infinite wisdom sent out an email yesterday. Anyone who self-isolates will not be paid. If you get sick or are put in quarantine, you will be paid if you have sick time left and your contract allows it. You will also be put in the Attendance Support program, which is the first step to getting rid of employees. Under the Attendance Support program, management can demand any medical documentation about your current incident or any medical issue that they deem relevant. (None of these people are medically trained). So you just know that people will be coming to work when they shouldn't. On a positive note, all laptops will automatically be issued the software to connect remotely, so all the management people can work from home away from all the sick people that they made come to work.!!!!!!
On a happy note, today is Craft Lunch at work. I get to play with string with other people who like string. And most of the people at Craft Lunch shop at Michaels and buy acrylic yarn. I can afford these people, so I'm happy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. Not a lot planned for today, still recovering :sm23: For a change might do some knitting, having an easy dinner, Cornish pasties and with a bit of luck out for dinner tomorrow so I will have a couple of days off. Have a good one. xx


Enjoy that sunshine and your time out of the kitchen.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That would have been very helpful, if we had a few of those, over the weekend, but we didn't have any washing facilities!???????????????? xoxoxo


Washing in salt water doesn't really work, does it?


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've had a rough day. Went for mammogram and ultrasound. They think something in lymph node so want a biopsy. Son has a test in 2 weeks and I wanted to wait to see how he did but he wants me to schedule the test now. Im Very frightened.
> Then I accidentally hit the box that updated my iPad and now I'm lost at the changes. I don't need stress of learning new techy things.


<Hugs> to you Polly.
I hope your Ipad comes back to life, and you get good news soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 6'C (49'F). It is raining. Temperature will be dropping and tomorrow will be snow again.
> I got in a 2km walk yesterday. It was lovely, sunny and double-digit temperatures (14'C).
> We have 3 more covid-19 cases here in Ontario, all due to travel and one death of an elderly man in a BC seniors residence. Concerts have been cancelled or postponed. Some TV shows will be taping without an audience. And March break is coming up soon. The government has warned people not to take cruise ships. The cruise ship on the west coast has finally been allowed in port and the more than 270 Canadians will be quarantined at the army base. My employer in their infinite wisdom sent out an email yesterday. Anyone who self-isolates will not be paid. If you get sick or are put in quarantine, you will be paid if you have sick time left and your contract allows it. You will also be put in the Attendance Support program, which is the first step to getting rid of employees. Under the Attendance Support program, management can demand any medical documentation about your current incident or any medical issue that they deem relevant. (None of these people are medically trained). So you just know that people will be coming to work when they shouldn't. On a positive note, all laptops will automatically be issued the software to connect remotely, so all the management people can work from home away from all the sick people that they made come to work.!!!!!!
> On a happy note, today is Craft Lunch at work. I get to play with string with other people who like string. And most of the people at Craft Lunch shop at Michaels and buy acrylic yarn. I can afford these people, so I'm happy.


That does not seem the right way for your bosses to be behaving regarding illness. I hope they allow you to work from home. Enjoy your Craft Lunch.xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Wow. Brooch looks hard


Brioche is amazingly easy. You only do 1/2 the stitches in each round and slip the rest and you only do one colour per round. If you can do mosaic knitting, you can do brioche knitting. The results look more difficult than they are to make.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I will update, from this part of the world, once I have retuned home, unpacked everything, showered and am finally relaying at home! It has been a fun, relaxing & educational very long weekend!


I'm glad you had a good time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yay, I have a taker for the cinema tomorrow, my 90 year old friend has cancelled her hairdresser so she can come and see the film!! I'm Billy One Mate now!! ???? ???? ????


I hope it was a good film.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp Surrey. Lot more rain yesterday afternoon and last night. The rivers are all still pretty full.

Not so many at Creative Chaos yesterday, several of the ladies are away and others had other things on,, but those of us who were there knitted little chick covers for Creme eggs.

Polly hoping your tests go ok and Jacky enjoy the quiet.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's been a nice day but the rain has come in now. It's been 9C so we can't complain. I still haven't been in to see Karen to give them drinks because their daughter is still off work. You see with Karen being paralysed from the chest down she needs 24/7 in her personal hygiene.
> 
> Tomorrow is Alberts anniversay, and Stephen texted me this morning to see if we wanted to meet at the crem and go for some lunch. Well, we seem to be only going for coffee now but will meet at the crem. I'll get the flowers on the way there. Stephen is taking a half day off. I felt a lot better when he said that. Then I'll continue on to their house and stay the night. Don't want to be on my own. I'm okay though.
> 
> We've been to s and b today, and I showed the girls the camberly map, they thought it was fantastic. Well done Josephine and friends. I was looking at baby photos again with the three girls who's just become grandmas. So I'm thinking, that next time, I'll show some photos and videos of marcelina.
> 
> Margaret is going to Keswick at the lakes tomorrow. It's her birthday on Thursday so she'll be home for then. I will see her then. She came home with me and we had a cuppa today. I don't think there's anything else I should tell you....OBTW I wanted a Drs app for a Thursday, I've not been for at least three years, I don't think, and we are not allowed to pre book an appointment these days! But to ring up Thursday morning at 8am. Well, I'll die before I'm up at 8am, so eventually I got an appointment for two weeks come Thursday. Which is fine by me, I could be better by then not that I'm poorly. ALSO...I've booked a taxi to take me to the station at Saltburn and to pick me back up there when it's time for York. I hope we a can still go. I've just got to have a break. With my sisters.
> 
> That's the lot today girls, love yawl and I'm going to catch up.


So you're appointments are booked first-come, first-served. That's not fair to late-risers and anyone who has to work! I'm glad you did get an appointment. Do you have walk-in clinics that you can go to see a doctor without an appointment.
I hope your York break is still on go too.
I'm glad that you are with your family today. I will be thinking of you and your family, and Albert.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your warmer weather! Long may it last! Your projects look great! xxxooo


It looks like the warmer weather is going to continue after a two day bump lower. My snow tires seem to be holding up in the warmer weather. I'm not sure I should take them off yet. I have to dig my summer tires out from mum's broken tires. She brought the broken tires home because she didnt' want to pay the disposal fee and piled them all on top of my good tires.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> OMG. Fantastic work xxx


Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Awww, coming to the flicks with me then? That'd be good!! The bruise is not only very tender to the touch but is quite a hard lump, about 4" x 4" and I seem to catch it however I sit!!xxxx


Did you see anyone about it yet?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Beautiful Nitz!!! Have a good day!! xxxx


Thanks. 
Your new square is great. I need to do some cabling soon. Just for a change.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 6'C (49'F). It is raining. Temperature will be dropping and tomorrow will be snow again.
> I got in a 2km walk yesterday. It was lovely, sunny and double-digit temperatures (14'C).
> We have 3 more covid-19 cases here in Ontario, all due to travel and one death of an elderly man in a BC seniors residence. Concerts have been cancelled or postponed. Some TV shows will be taping without an audience. And March break is coming up soon. The government has warned people not to take cruise ships. The cruise ship on the west coast has finally been allowed in port and the more than 270 Canadians will be quarantined at the army base. My employer in their infinite wisdom sent out an email yesterday. Anyone who self-isolates will not be paid. If you get sick or are put in quarantine, you will be paid if you have sick time left and your contract allows it. You will also be put in the Attendance Support program, which is the first step to getting rid of employees. Under the Attendance Support program, management can demand any medical documentation about your current incident or any medical issue that they deem relevant. (None of these people are medically trained). So you just know that people will be coming to work when they shouldn't. On a positive note, all laptops will automatically be issued the software to connect remotely, so all the management people can work from home away from all the sick people that they made come to work.!!!!!!
> On a happy note, today is Craft Lunch at work. I get to play with string with other people who like string. And most of the people at Craft Lunch shop at Michaels and buy acrylic yarn. I can afford these people, so I'm happy.


It sounds as though your employers are the sort of people who are going to cause an even wider spread of the virus. They need putting in their place or shooting. Enjoy your Craft Lunch. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy that sunshine and your time out of the kitchen.


Oh I will on both counts. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That does not seem the right way for your bosses to be behaving regarding illness. I hope they allow you to work from home. Enjoy your Craft Lunch.xxxxx


That sounds like it will only happen if ordered by the provincial health authorities. 
My only regret about Craft Lunch, is that it is only 1 hour long. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Lot more rain yesterday afternoon and last night. The rivers are all still pretty full.
> 
> Not so many at Creative Chaos yesterday, several of the ladies are away and others had other things on,, but those of us who were there knitted little chick covers for Creme eggs.
> 
> Polly hoping your tests go ok and Jacky enjoy the quiet.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


My LYS is doing wet felted covers for those Creme eggs next month. Have fun with the little covers.
Happy Tuesday. And stay dry.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Ok, I shall apologise for being too picky, without having the full details! Please forgive me????????? xoxoxo


Read on Judi, you were right!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It sounds as though your employers are the sort of people who are going to cause an even wider spread of the virus. They need putting in their place or shooting. Enjoy your Craft Lunch. xx


DD is surprised that someone hasn't caused problems there. We did have the police at the front counter when someone from the public threatened to bring his gun in.


----------



## nitz8catz

I am going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 6'C (49'F). It is raining. Temperature will be dropping and tomorrow will be snow again.
> I got in a 2km walk yesterday. It was lovely, sunny and double-digit temperatures (14'C).
> We have 3 more covid-19 cases here in Ontario, all due to travel and one death of an elderly man in a BC seniors residence. Concerts have been cancelled or postponed. Some TV shows will be taping without an audience. And March break is coming up soon. The government has warned people not to take cruise ships. The cruise ship on the west coast has finally been allowed in port and the more than 270 Canadians will be quarantined at the army base. My employer in their infinite wisdom sent out an email yesterday. Anyone who self-isolates will not be paid. If you get sick or are put in quarantine, you will be paid if you have sick time left and your contract allows it. You will also be put in the Attendance Support program, which is the first step to getting rid of employees. Under the Attendance Support program, management can demand any medical documentation about your current incident or any medical issue that they deem relevant. (None of these people are medically trained). So you just know that people will be coming to work when they shouldn't. On a positive note, all laptops will automatically be issued the software to connect remotely, so all the management people can work from home away from all the sick people that they made come to work.!!!!!!
> On a happy note, today is Craft Lunch at work. I get to play with string with other people who like string. And most of the people at Craft Lunch shop at Michaels and buy acrylic yarn. I can afford these people, so I'm happy.


Good morning Nitz, sorry the snow is heading your way today, be safe! Your company are all heart! Do you not have national guidelines as well as company rules for this sort of situation?!! Love the sound of your craft lunch buddies, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> to you Polly.
> I hope your Ipad comes back to life, and you get good news soon.


From me too Polly, keep that chin up and read your card!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it was a good film.


Seeing it this afternoon, it is Military Wives, about the choir made up of...er military wives!! My elderly friend's son was in the army until recently, he got a CBE not so long ago so she will feel connected, even though she's a military mum!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Did you see anyone about it yet?


Yes, got an emergency appointment with the GP hub up at the hospital last night, on the advice of my GP's receptionist. It is still just a bruise but she suspects that there might have been bleeding under the skin which has caused the hard lump. Her advice was to stick with it but seek help again in two weeks if I see no improvement. I think it is shrinking very very slowly and I am massaging it with body moisturiser in the hope that breaks it down. It is not really causing me any problems, it just shouldn't be there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like it will only happen if ordered by the provincial health authorities.
> My only regret about Craft Lunch, is that it is only 1 hour long. :sm17:


Stick with it, the day will come when you can craft all day long - like most of us do!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey-ish but mild London, we have 14'C today!!! Not much else to say, have done almost half of the next square, terribly taxing, and I'm off to the cinema with Olive later! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey-ish but mild London, we have 14'C today!!! Not much else to say, have done almost half of the next square, terribly taxing, and I'm off to the cinema with Olive later! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Nice and sunny up here but a bit windy. DH is cutting the lawns, I'm doing nothing, love that balance. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice and sunny up here but a bit windy. DH is cutting the lawns, I'm doing nothing, love that balance. xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Unveiled


It looks incredible there. How proud you must feel of your ladies.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, got an emergency appointment with the GP hub up at the hospital last night, on the advice of my GP's receptionist. It is still just a bruise but she suspects that there might have been bleeding under the skin which has caused the hard lump. Her advice was to stick with it but seek help again in two weeks if I see no improvement. I think it is shrinking very very slowly and I am massaging it with body moisturiser in the hope that breaks it down. It is not really causing me any problems, it just shouldn't be there!! xxxx


I had one like that and our new young Indian Dr advised putting heat on it. It seemed to work. Apparently it thins the blood and gets it moving.


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> I've had a rough day. Went for mammogram and ultrasound. They think something in lymph node so want a biopsy. Son has a test in 2 weeks and I wanted to wait to see how he did but he wants me to schedule the test now. Im Very frightened.
> Then I accidentally hit the box that updated my iPad and now I'm lost at the changes. I don't need stress of learning new techy things.


Thinking of you Polly, I know how scary this can be


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I had one like that and our new young Indian Dr advised putting heat on it. It seemed to work. Apparently it thins the blood and gets it moving.


Thanks for that, I'll give it a try!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

£10 haul from the charity shop on Saturday! I only said to DH that morning that I'm not buying any more until I've used what I've got. Oh, how he laughed!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 6'C (49'F). It is raining. Temperature will be dropping and tomorrow will be snow again.
> I got in a 2km walk yesterday. It was lovely, sunny and double-digit temperatures (14'C).
> We have 3 more covid-19 cases here in Ontario, all due to travel and one death of an elderly man in a BC seniors residence. Concerts have been cancelled or postponed. Some TV shows will be taping without an audience. And March break is coming up soon. The government has warned people not to take cruise ships. The cruise ship on the west coast has finally been allowed in port and the more than 270 Canadians will be quarantined at the army base. My employer in their infinite wisdom sent out an email yesterday. Anyone who self-isolates will not be paid. If you get sick or are put in quarantine, you will be paid if you have sick time left and your contract allows it. You will also be put in the Attendance Support program, which is the first step to getting rid of employees. Under the Attendance Support program, management can demand any medical documentation about your current incident or any medical issue that they deem relevant. (None of these people are medically trained). So you just know that people will be coming to work when they shouldn't. On a positive note, all laptops will automatically be issued the software to connect remotely, so all the management people can work from home away from all the sick people that they made come to work.!!!!!!
> On a happy note, today is Craft Lunch at work. I get to play with string with other people who like string. And most of the people at Craft Lunch shop at Michaels and buy acrylic yarn. I can afford these people, so I'm happy.


That is absolutely absurd! I am amazed. Stay healthy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:



> <Hugs> to you Polly.
> I hope your Ipad comes back to life, and you get good news soon.


Me, too, Polly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey-ish but mild London, we have 14'C today!!! Not much else to say, have done almost half of the next square, terribly taxing, and I'm off to the cinema with Olive later! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy the movie. Glad your bruise isn't something worse. Keep up the rubbing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice and sunny up here but a bit windy. DH is cutting the lawns, I'm doing nothing, love that balance. xxxx


Good choice! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> £10 haul from the charity shop on Saturday! I only said to DH that morning that I'm not buying any more until I've used what I've got. Oh, how he laughed!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


I imagine he did! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's supposed to be dry here and around 50F. It's 36F right now, so a bit chilly. Not much on today. Fiber Social has been cancelled this week. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good choice! xxxooo


My thoughts exactly. xx :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Good morning from a drizzly Island. I have caught up on my sleep and feel bright eyed and bushy tailed today. Vet is on the agenda today, old Kody have to try some pain medication to keep him walking or he will see the rainbow bridge. We will see what she says. Woody the cat has hyperthyroidism and needs blood work and more bloodwork. Lifelong medication should get him back on his feet.

I rescued him from the hospital so I have a special bonding with him like I do with all my animals. It is amazing how they all connect with Mr J. and he still enjoys their companionship. I think today is going to be a ca'ching, ca'ching day for the vet.

I have gone through 3 cords of wood so far this winter and it hasn't even been cold! Starting on the big shed and hopefully this years wood will start arriving soon. The good thing is I'm always stocked for an extra year. Like everything the cost seems to be going up each year. They deserve it though as it is hard work. It's a big 4 cord shed and I put it all away myself each year.. telling myself use it or lose it!

Josephine, your Camberly map is amazing, will it go behind glass in your town hall? 

Mav, all I can say is bucks before safety, thinking about themselves first.. a disappointing side to mankind. Our ER is like a war zone, people have been coming in droves thinking they have the virus.. so far none of them have proved correct, thus overloading the unit. There is no protocol set up here yet if they do get anyone who is positive. My thought is they should have a phone line and mobile health workers that will come protected appropriately to your home, then they can advise people. That or set up portables specially outfitted for accessing and quarantining if there is a need. 

If people would just be diligent, stay out of populated areas if they can, keep your distance from others, wash your hands often and keep them off your face. Don't touch door knobs and rails etc. This will really help to stop the transmission. Restrict travelling as many are here, programs, and events are being postponed. And yes, the toilet paper hysteria has arrived here too.. many think it's a gastro virus or that China is supplying us! 
Mom told me back in the day they used their tissue sewing patterns when they ran out... can't imagine what that would do to a septic system huh! I should have asked her if she had an outhouse..

Trudeau hasn't done much about international travellers yet, he believes they will quarantine themselves on the honour system, I think that's highly unlikely! Best thing is not to fear it but to use common sense and think of others.

Polly I have been there, sending you hugs for everything to turn out well, and it can.

Judith, I made ribs in my IP yesterday, they were fall off the fork tender. Did a dry rub and made an Oriental sauce and put them under the broiler.. excellent and only 28 minutes!

Try moist warm compresses on your lump June, that will help the blood get reabsorbed and keep the pain at bay. Are you going to start volunteering again at any new shops eventually? They would be lucky to have you!

Sending you all love and best wishes.. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Hi Pam, are you getting any frosts at night still? Hugs xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi Pam, are you getting any frosts at night still? Hugs xoxox


Hi Trish. Yes, some. We are going to have a couple more really chilly mornings this week, but then I think it's supposed to warm up. Fingers crossed. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Trish, lovely to see you here. Glad Mr J is enjoying the pets and I hope the vet can sort them out ok. You look as busy as ever.

Our map has gone down a storm ans we have over 1.5k likes on various FB sites. I think it will eventually have to go behind glass when it is displayed in the town library.

Take care and look after yourself. Love and hugs to you and Mr J xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Island. I have caught up on my sleep and feel bright eyed and bushy tailed today. Vet is on the agenda today, old Kody have to try some pain medication to keep him walking or he will see the rainbow bridge. We will see what she says. Woody the cat has hyperthyroidism and needs blood work and more bloodwork. Lifelong medication should get him back on his feet.
> 
> I rescued him from the hospital so I have a special bonding with him like I do with all my animals. It is amazing how they all connect with Mr J. and he still enjoys their companionship. I think today is going to be a ca'ching, ca'ching day for the vet.
> 
> I have gone through 3 cords of wood so far this winter and it hasn't even been cold! Starting on the big shed and hopefully this years wood will start arriving soon. The good thing is I'm always stocked for an extra year. Like everything the cost seems to be going up each year. They deserve it though as it is hard work. It's a big 4 cord shed and I put it all away myself each year.. telling myself use it or lose it!
> 
> Josephine, your Camberly map is amazing, will it go behind glass in your town hall?
> 
> Mav, all I can say is bucks before safety, thinking about themselves first.. a disappointing side to mankind. Our ER is like a war zone, people have been coming in droves thinking they have the virus.. so far none of them have proved correct, thus overloading the unit. There is no protocol set up here yet if they do get anyone who is positive. My thought is they should have a phone line and mobile health workers that will come protected appropriately to your home, then they can advise people. That or set up portables specially outfitted for accessing and quarantining if there is a need.
> 
> If people would just be diligent, stay out of populated areas if they can, keep your distance from others, wash your hands often and keep them off your face. Don't touch door knobs and rails etc. This will really help to stop the transmission. Restrict travelling as many are here, programs, and events are being postponed. And yes, the toilet paper hysteria has arrived here too.. many think it's a gastro virus or that China is supplying us!
> Mom told me back in the day they used their tissue sewing patterns when they ran out... can't imagine what that would do to a septic system huh! I should have asked her if she had an outhouse..
> 
> Trudeau hasn't done much about international travellers yet, he believes they will quarantine themselves on the honour system, I think that's highly unlikely! Best thing is not to fear it but to use common sense and think of others.
> 
> Polly I have been there, sending you hugs for everything to turn out well, and it can.
> 
> Judith, I made ribs in my IP yesterday, they were fall off the fork tender. Did a dry rub and made an Oriental sauce and put them under the broiler.. excellent and only 28 minutes!
> 
> Try moist warm compresses on your lump June, that will help the blood get reabsorbed and keep the pain at bay. Are you going to start volunteering again at any new shops eventually? They would be lucky to have you!
> 
> Sending you all love and best wishes.. xoxoxo


Good to see you Trish, that's a lot of wood but probably no more than you need!! Thanks for the suggestion, was thinking of putting my leg on a wrapped hot water bottle while I'm watching tv!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a different sort of day today, so THANKYOU all for your support and love. I'm fine and so are we all. Stephen and me went to the crem and took some red roses, berrys and carnations for Albert. We had a smile because the gypsi Phil looked like chickweed. Then we went off for lunch. Life goes on. 

Richard hasn't been too well yesterday and today so he's working from home this week, which fits in for his employer because he's out of the office all week. 

Marg and John have gone off to Keswick. I went into see Andrew and Karen this morning and we had some giggles. Andrew was saying, however, that the aneathatist had given enough epidural for 9 hrs, and his blood pressure dropped so low he was in a pretty poorly way. He reckons the knee isn't feeling as good as the last one so far, and a lot more painful. I'll make some drinks for them tomorrow if the daughter goes to work. 

I don't have any more news to give you, I hope you're all ok. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 6'C (49'F). It is raining. Temperature will be dropping and tomorrow will be snow again.
> I got in a 2km walk yesterday. It was lovely, sunny and double-digit temperatures (14'C).
> We have 3 more covid-19 cases here in Ontario, all due to travel and one death of an elderly man in a BC seniors residence. Concerts have been cancelled or postponed. Some TV shows will be taping without an audience. And March break is coming up soon. The government has warned people not to take cruise ships. The cruise ship on the west coast has finally been allowed in port and the more than 270 Canadians will be quarantined at the army base. My employer in their infinite wisdom sent out an email yesterday. Anyone who self-isolates will not be paid. If you get sick or are put in quarantine, you will be paid if you have sick time left and your contract allows it. You will also be put in the Attendance Support program, which is the first step to getting rid of employees. Under the Attendance Support program, management can demand any medical documentation about your current incident or any medical issue that they deem relevant. (None of these people are medically trained). So you just know that people will be coming to work when they shouldn't. On a positive note, all laptops will automatically be issued the software to connect remotely, so all the management people can work from home away from all the sick people that they made come to work.!!!!!!
> On a happy note, today is Craft Lunch at work. I get to play with string with other people who like string. And most of the people at Craft Lunch shop at Michaels and buy acrylic yarn. I can afford these people, so I'm happy.


There's something the matter with your management! Sounds like the place I used to work for, they were a bunch of thick men who thought they were all important and quite honestly Mickey Mouse would have managed better. Your management is just asking for trouble. Of course people won't stay away from work. I believe our lot are getting sick pay from the first day instead of the 4th. I think that's gone a bit OTT too. There's always going to be people who abuse the situation. Just you stay safe. Cos we love you.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> So you're appointments are booked first-come, first-served. That's not fair to late-risers and anyone who has to work! I'm glad you did get an appointment. Do you have walk-in clinics that you can go to see a doctor without an appointment.
> I hope your York break is still on go too.
> I'm glad that you are with your family today. I will be thinking of you and your family, and Albert.


THANKYOU Mav for your thoughts and love. We do have walk in clinics but the nearest one is about 30mls I think! We have nothing local. I just wanted to see the doctor, nothing important and it had to be a Thursday afternoon when I could fit him in⛑????I'm not desperate for one. Nothing that can't wait.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> So you're appointments are booked first-come, first-served. That's not fair to late-risers and anyone who has to work! I'm glad you did get an appointment. Do you have walk-in clinics that you can go to see a doctor without an appointment.
> I hope your York break is still on go too.
> I'm glad that you are with your family today. I will be thinking of you and your family, and Albert.


I'm glad Albert met you. Hasn't that time rolled over quickly


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a different sort of day today, so THANKYOU all for your support and love. I'm fine and so are we all. Stephen and me went to the crem and took some red roses, berrys and carnations for Albert. We had a smile because the gypsi Phil looked like chickweed. Then we went off for lunch. Life goes on.
> 
> Richard hasn't been too well yesterday and today so he's working from home this week, which fits in for his employer because he's out of the office all week.
> 
> Marg and John have gone off to Keswick. I went into see Andrew and Karen this morning and we had some giggles. Andrew was saying, however, that the aneathatist had given enough epidural for 9 hrs, and his blood pressure dropped so low he was in a pretty poorly way. He reckons the knee isn't feeling as good as the last one so far, and a lot more painful. I'll make some drinks for them tomorrow if the daughter goes to work.
> 
> I don't have any more news to give you, I hope you're all ok. Love yawl.


Glad you all got through the day OK, have been thinking of you!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a different sort of day today, so THANKYOU all for your support and love. I'm fine and so are we all. Stephen and me went to the crem and took some red roses, berrys and carnations for Albert. We had a smile because the gypsi Phil looked like chickweed. Then we went off for lunch. Life goes on.
> 
> Richard hasn't been too well yesterday and today so he's working from home this week, which fits in for his employer because he's out of the office all week.
> 
> Marg and John have gone off to Keswick. I went into see Andrew and Karen this morning and we had some giggles. Andrew was saying, however, that the aneathatist had given enough epidural for 9 hrs, and his blood pressure dropped so low he was in a pretty poorly way. He reckons the knee isn't feeling as good as the last one so far, and a lot more painful. I'll make some drinks for them tomorrow if the daughter goes to work.
> 
> I don't have any more news to give you, I hope you're all ok. Love yawl.


Glad you got throught today. Was thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Glad you all got through the day OK, have been thinking of you!! Xxxx


Snap xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Ok, here are a few photos from our camp. There are more, but I need to look though them, and pick the best ones! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all, from a sunny and Mild London! Sorry I am late, shopping (no shortages, not even TP but it was rationed to no more than 3 packs per person!)then some urgent gardening. The other half of the front lawn was infested with weeds that had to be pulled out by hand, also lots of lumps of moss washed down from the roof by all the heavy rain we've had. Still more to do and I need to mix up some non-chemical weed killer to get rid of the tiny weeds I can't pull out. *Xiang*, you were quite right about that new bit of lawn, having had a closer look at it, it is a bit of a mess, a bit lumpy and the pile very flat in places. When he comes back to point the slabs, I will be having words with him!!
> 
> Time for lunch!! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


Sorry June, in this ease, I really wish that I was wrong; but I do hope it gets fixed properly for you, after you have spoken to him! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No all over now, all fed and watered and now for a long afternoon. xx


I hope that afternoon wasn't too taxing for you! Do you have the P & Q back, yet? xoxoxo .


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that's very cool although I think I might find it a little claustrophobic!!! xxxx


You don't have to have it completely closed, but that pink one is sized foren 11yo girl, an adult one, would be much larger! They also come in different styles, and si2es. We have a swag, without the tent covering, but is still quite safe, and warm. Do a search, and see what comes up; you might be very surprised, at the range! ???? xoxoxo.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Ok, here are a few photos from our camp. There are more, but I need to look though them, and pick the best ones! xoxoxo


What a great place for camping. xx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Sunny and going up to the double digits like yesterday. I had the back door open, it was so nice.
> Time change was this weekend and the one clock that I forgot to change was my alarm clock so I won't be catching up today.
> I brioched all weekend. Pics below. I also worked on my props for the advanced brioche class next weekend, that looks like it will be canceled. Bad timing. The first fibre festival in this area is next weekend and only one person has signed up so the owner of my LYS says she won't hold the class if only one person is signed up.


They are both looking very good, can't want to see the completed items. xoxoxo.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I hope that afternoon wasn't too taxing for you! Do you have the P & Q back, yet? xoxoxo .


Oh yes, she went home Monday, the house is all quiet and back to normal. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, out to dinner and then not a lot this afternoon. Have a good day whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mild and sunny London, we have 11'C today!!
> 
> I finished my square, much quicker and easier, this one! When I have blocked it, I will post a picture. The next one isn't too bad, just k & p reversed in places. It's Cheltenham Horse Racing Festival this week, so won't see much of DH, he will be glued to the TV. Rang round a few local friends to see if any of them wanted to see the film, Military Wives with me tomorrow but they're all busy, I feel like Billy No Mates!!! I might go on my own, so there!!
> 
> I have an appointment with the GP hub at the local hospital this evening as the bruise on the back of my leg really hurts and shows no sign of improving, thought I should get it checked. Apart from that, I have no news so will bid you all a good day/night and catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I really like this one, what will you do next????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yay, I have a taker for the cinema tomorrow, my 90 year old friend has cancelled her hairdresser so she can come and see the film!! I'm Billy One Mate now!! ???? ???? ????


Oh ... ... ... you have far more MATES than one, we are alljust too great a distance away, to be of much physical help, I would have gone to the Cinema with you! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EDT and 6'C (49'F). It is raining. Temperature will be dropping and tomorrow will be snow again.
> I got in a 2km walk yesterday. It was lovely, sunny and double-digit temperatures (14'C).
> We have 3 more covid-19 cases here in Ontario, all due to travel and one death of an elderly man in a BC seniors residence. Concerts have been cancelled or postponed. Some TV shows will be taping without an audience. And March break is coming up soon. The government has warned people not to take cruise ships. The cruise ship on the west coast has finally been allowed in port and the more than 270 Canadians will be quarantined at the army base. My employer in their infinite wisdom sent out an email yesterday. Anyone who self-isolates will not be paid. If you get sick or are put in quarantine, you will be paid if you have sick time left and your contract allows it. You will also be put in the Attendance Support program, which is the first step to getting rid of employees. Under the Attendance Support program, management can demand any medical documentation about your current incident or any medical issue that they deem relevant. (None of these people are medically trained). So you just know that people will be coming to work when they shouldn't. On a positive note, all laptops will automatically be issued the software to connect remotely, so all the management people can work from home away from all the sick people that they made come to work.!!!!!!
> On a happy note, today is Craft Lunch at work. I get to play with string with other people who like string. And most of the people at Craft Lunch shop at Michaels and buy acrylic yarn. I can afford these people, so I'm happy.


Wow ............ Your sick leave rules, are a lot c different to ours, for which I am very happy about! I really hope no-one contracts the Corona Virus, anytime soon; or even at all! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Washing in salt water doesn't really work, does it?


No, not really! ???????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I've had a rough day. Went for mammogram and ultrasound. They think something in lymph node so want a biopsy. Son has a test in 2 weeks and I wanted to wait to see how he did but he wants me to schedule the test now. Im Very frightened.
> Then I accidentally hit the box that updated my iPad and now I'm lost at the changes. I don't need stress of learning new techy things.





nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> to you Polly.
> I hope your Ipad comes back to life, and you get good news soon.


Same from me also, Polly! I think your son is correct in getting your tests done sooner, rather than later; then that will be two less things to stress about! I really hope that all of your, and your son's, tests give results that eases your worries, and helps you find a much happier state of mind!

I have sent some relaxing, healing energies, for both you, and your son, in the hope that you will both feel some relief, and improvement, in your health, and worries! ???????? ???? xoxoxo.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:46 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Cloudy today but the snow is going north to my brother's cottage and not here.
We now have 37 cases of Covid in Ontario. The latest one is a man from Sudbury who travelled to Toronto for a conference, so the conclusion is that the virus is in the general population now. Toronto companies are scrambling for ways to have their people work from home. The federal government is waiving the wait time for Employment insurance sick benefits, so people can apply for that as soon as they go into quarantine. Unfortunately it is only enough to keep food on the table not pay all the bills.
The government has not restricted travel to Italy or Iran so Air Canada has said they will not fly to those countries until May. And new info from Health Canada, that the virus can live outside of the body for 9 days. So start wiping everything. My employer still has their head in the sand. The kids will be safe over March school break. The people who hold their March break camps and activities are on strike. Just good timing.
Our health department was freaking out yesterday. They were contacting us in droves yesterday afternoon as the news from Toronto came out. And it was totally unorganized as several people from the same team would call in reporting the same things. I was happy to go home yesterday.
I tackled the brioche homework yesterday. I have MOST of the paperwork done for the class that may not happen. I just need to stick pictures in it and finish a paper prop with pictures to show how the decrease works (It's stacking stitches on top of each other)
At last I was able to sit and knit. The brioche poncho knits itself. (Almost).


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad you had a good time.


Thank you! We had to do some real 4 x 4 driving, with a regular caravan, and didn't get bogged in any of the soft parts of the track into our camp site; that was the beginning of the excitement. On our way home, a rig composed of a large off-road caravan and a large, very flash Range Rover, overtook us; and it was absolutely spotless, as if they had never been off the bitumen! So we thought that we should catch up with them, and swap our rig, for theirs (the car & caravan, & everything contained within, being the entire rig), because I am sure that we would make much better use of the other rig! ???????????? ???????? 
No 4x4 vehicles, or caravans, the ones I chose, are the closest ones, to what actually wanted! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Wow ............ Your sick leave rules, are a lot c different to ours, for which I am very happy about! I really hope no-one contracts the Corona Virus, anytime soon; or even at all! ???????? xoxoxo


I'm hoping after the news from Toronto, that they give their collective heads a shake and re-think.


----------



## nitz8catz

The news just said that our Prime Minister was at the same conference as that man from Sudbury who is the latest coronavirus patient. But I know they will be testing him often.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, out to dinner and then not a lot this afternoon. Have a good day whatever you're up to. xx


Sunny and breezy sounds good to me. Enjoy your Knit and natter.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> They are both looking very good, can't want to see the completed items. xoxoxo.


I'm hoping the top project (the rectangle) will be done quickly. It's just straight flat brioching. Once I memorized the four rows, I can roll on while watching TV.
The other poncho is going to take longer as I have to adjust the pattern due to not getting row gauge and the pattern is not well suited to just repeating sections to add length.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Ok, here are a few photos from our camp. There are more, but I need to look though them, and pick the best ones! xoxoxo


That looks so wonderful. Change the white sand to yellow sand and that could be a campsite along Lake Ontario. 
I bet your 11y old was happy to have her own place.
I used to have fun camping. Unfortunately my family can't detach from their electronic stuff long enough to go camping. So it would be me camping alone.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU Mav for your thoughts and love. We do have walk in clinics but the nearest one is about 30mls I think! We have nothing local. I just wanted to see the doctor, nothing important and it had to be a Thursday afternoon when I could fit him in⛑????I'm not desperate for one. Nothing that can't wait.


That's good to hear.
I wish they would hurry and invent transporters to make it easier for us to get together. :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry, atm, and bright Surrey. Did some embroidery yesterday on a piece of felt I started ages ago. It was so relaxing.

WI is supposed to be tonight although I am waiting to hear if it has been cancelled. There have been a few cases of covid 19 around our area, but none so far as I know in Camberley. Our doctors are now not doing face to face appointments and I don't blame them.

Going to have another lazy date and await to hear if tonight is on or off.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> There's something the matter with your management! Sounds like the place I used to work for, they were a bunch of thick men who thought they were all important and quite honestly Mickey Mouse would have managed better. Your management is just asking for trouble. Of course people won't stay away from work. I believe our lot are getting sick pay from the first day instead of the 4th. I think that's gone a bit OTT too. There's always going to be people who abuse the situation. Just you stay safe. Cos we love you.


We have union-management negotiations starting later this year. They always become hard-a** before the negotiations, but this is bad timing and not smart thinking.
We used to have to wait a week for the sick pay, but the federal government just announced this morning that they are waiving that waiting time, and people will get the sick pay from day one of quarantine.
I shook hands with someone yesterday and we both re-thought what we had just done and reached for hand sanitizer immediately. It actually was kind of funny.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It sounds as though your employers are the sort of people who are going to cause an even wider spread of the virus. They need putting in their place or shooting. Enjoy your Craft Lunch. xx


Shooting sounds pretty good, about now, especially with the Corona Virus running wild, with no concern for anything thoughout the world! ???? ????????????, any other method involving any of the featured emojies!
Oh ... ... ... I had better just say ... ... I am not a violent person, in fact, I absolutely abhor violence, of any kind! I am essentially, a very Gentle Giant ????; of course that is unless I am antagonised, which very rarely happens!???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a different sort of day today, so THANKYOU all for your support and love. I'm fine and so are we all. Stephen and me went to the crem and took some red roses, berrys and carnations for Albert. We had a smile because the gypsi Phil looked like chickweed. Then we went off for lunch. Life goes on.
> 
> Richard hasn't been too well yesterday and today so he's working from home this week, which fits in for his employer because he's out of the office all week.
> 
> Marg and John have gone off to Keswick. I went into see Andrew and Karen this morning and we had some giggles. Andrew was saying, however, that the aneathatist had given enough epidural for 9 hrs, and his blood pressure dropped so low he was in a pretty poorly way. He reckons the knee isn't feeling as good as the last one so far, and a lot more painful. I'll make some drinks for them tomorrow if the daughter goes to work.
> 
> I don't have any more news to give you, I hope you're all ok. Love yawl.


j

I wonder if Andrew's knee isn't feeling as well because of whatever happened when you heard him yell.
It's great that Richard can work from home. We have studies that people working from home actually work longer because they don't have that pesky commuting time.
Life does go on. I'm glad that you and Stephen were able to spend yesterday together.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That looks so wonderful. Change the white sand to yellow sand and that could be a campsite along Lake Ontario.
> I bet your 11y old was happy to have her own place.
> I used to have fun camping. Unfortunately my family can't detach from their electronic stuff long enough to go camping. So it would be me camping alone.


I actually had full service, internet, text and calls, at our camp site, but had no connection at my Sissy's home! ????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Ok, here are a few photos from our camp. There are more, but I need to look though them, and pick the best ones! xoxoxo


Great pics Judi, Sissy is SO like you!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Island. I have caught up on my sleep and feel bright eyed and bushy tailed today. Vet is on the agenda today, old Kody have to try some pain medication to keep him walking or he will see the rainbow bridge. We will see what she says. Woody the cat has hyperthyroidism and needs blood work and more bloodwork. Lifelong medication should get him back on his feet.
> 
> I rescued him from the hospital so I have a special bonding with him like I do with all my animals. It is amazing how they all connect with Mr J. and he still enjoys their companionship. I think today is going to be a ca'ching, ca'ching day for the vet.
> 
> I have gone through 3 cords of wood so far this winter and it hasn't even been cold! Starting on the big shed and hopefully this years wood will start arriving soon. The good thing is I'm always stocked for an extra year. Like everything the cost seems to be going up each year. They deserve it though as it is hard work. It's a big 4 cord shed and I put it all away myself each year.. telling myself use it or lose it!
> 
> Josephine, your Camberly map is amazing, will it go behind glass in your town hall?
> 
> Mav, all I can say is bucks before safety, thinking about themselves first.. a disappointing side to mankind. Our ER is like a war zone, people have been coming in droves thinking they have the virus.. so far none of them have proved correct, thus overloading the unit. There is no protocol set up here yet if they do get anyone who is positive. My thought is they should have a phone line and mobile health workers that will come protected appropriately to your home, then they can advise people. That or set up portables specially outfitted for accessing and quarantining if there is a need.
> 
> If people would just be diligent, stay out of populated areas if they can, keep your distance from others, wash your hands often and keep them off your face. Don't touch door knobs and rails etc. This will really help to stop the transmission. Restrict travelling as many are here, programs, and events are being postponed. And yes, the toilet paper hysteria has arrived here too.. many think it's a gastro virus or that China is supplying us!
> Mom told me back in the day they used their tissue sewing patterns when they ran out... can't imagine what that would do to a septic system huh! I should have asked her if she had an outhouse..
> 
> Trudeau hasn't done much about international travellers yet, he believes they will quarantine themselves on the honour system, I think that's highly unlikely! Best thing is not to fear it but to use common sense and think of others.
> 
> Polly I have been there, sending you hugs for everything to turn out well, and it can.
> 
> Judith, I made ribs in my IP yesterday, they were fall off the fork tender. Did a dry rub and made an Oriental sauce and put them under the broiler.. excellent and only 28 minutes!
> 
> Try moist warm compresses on your lump June, that will help the blood get reabsorbed and keep the pain at bay. Are you going to start volunteering again at any new shops eventually? They would be lucky to have you!
> 
> Sending you all love and best wishes.. xoxoxo


Hi Trish. Lovely to see you here. 
Your wood looks so nicely stacked. (Can you stack my pile of yarn the same way :sm17: )
I'm hoping your pets can be helped easily. I wish I had started pet insurance when my troop were kittens.
We have one hospital set up in Toronto for the corona cases, complete with positive ventilation and full haz-mat suits, even though experts are now saying that water transmission protocols would suffice. All plans here have cases transferred to that hospital. Our Cobourg hospital is so overtaxed that they can't handle people with a flu outbreak. There are no walk-in clinics in Cobourg so everyone has to go to the hospital.
I guess the toilet paper people haven't figured out that Cascades is quebec french and not chinese. Canada makes LOTS of toilet paper.
You didn't have to worry about what went down the hole of an outhouse :sm09: 
Love you back. Stay safe and take care of yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's supposed to be dry here and around 50F. It's 36F right now, so a bit chilly. Not much on today. Fiber Social has been cancelled this week. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


I hope you have a warmer day coming.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and head to work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Oh ... ... ... you have far more MATES than one, we are alljust too great a distance away, to be of much physical help, I would have gone to the Cinema with you! xoxoxo.


Thanks Judi, that would have been fun!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello every one, I haven't caught up properly at this point, but my eyes need to rest, because if I do anything that needs my eyes, they get really tired, and my sight just deteriorates so much, that I might just as well be blind! So now, I am going to do some knitting, and watch an episode of "The Witcher" on Netflix.
So I shall bid you all Good Night, and hope that everyone has a WONDERFUL Day!???????? 
xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I really like this one, what will you do next?ðð¤ xoxoxo


I am half way through the next one but can't seem to pick up a picture of it from the website so this is mine so far and will have to do!! Tried to follow the chart, as I have done on the previous squares but actually found following the pattern instructions easier!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thank you! We had to do some real 4 x 4 driving, with a regular caravan, and didn't get bogged in any of the soft parts of the track into our camp site; that was the beginning of the excitement. On our way home, a rig composed of a large off-road caravan and a large, very flash Range Rover, overtook us; and it was absolutely spotless, as if they had never been off the bitumen! So we thought that we should catch up with them, and swap our rig, for theirs (the car & caravan, & everything contained within, being the entire rig), because I am sure that we would make much better use of the other rig! ???????????? ????????
> No 4x4 vehicles, or caravans, the ones I chose, are the closest ones, to what actually wanted! ???????????? xoxoxo


So that first one isn't an ambulance then?!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> j
> 
> I wonder if Andrew's knee isn't feeling as well because of whatever happened when you heard him yell.
> It's great that Richard can work from home. We have studies that people working from home actually work longer because they don't have that pesky commuting time.
> Life does go on. I'm glad that you and Stephen were able to spend yesterday together.


My sister has just emailed me that her son who has auto immune problems has been allowed to wrkd form home but his computer is rigged so that the company can tell if he is away from it for longer than 15 minutes!

DD & family had a motorhome trip around Europe all planned for the Easter holidays but both their airline and the motorhome company have cancelled. Such a shame, they worked on planning it long and hard and were so excited about it. Hopefully they will get their money back! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> My sister has just emailed me that her son who has auto immune problems has been allowed to wrkd form home but his computer is rigged so that the company can tell if he is away from it for longer than 15 minutes!
> 
> DD & family had a motorhome trip around Europe all planned for the Easter holidays but both their airline and the motorhome company have cancelled. Such a shame, they worked on planning it long and hard and were so excited about it. Hopefully they will get their money back! xxxx


Major disruptions should be expected for at least the next 6 months and if the virus is not contained by then, our entire lives will be forever changed.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Major disruptions should be expected for at least the next 6 months and if the virus is not contained by then, our entire lives will be forever changed.


Yes, I believe that to be true Jeanette!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I am half way through the next one but can't seem to pick up a picture of it from the website so this is mine so far and will have to do!! Tried to follow the chart, as I have done on the previous squares but actually found following the pattern instructions easier!! xxxx


Ooh, like that one. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Ok, here are a few photos from our camp. There are more, but I need to look though them, and pick the best ones! xoxoxo


Great photos, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have a warmer day coming.


Thank you. Warmer but not necessarily drier here. One outlook is for showers tomorrow late in the day through all day Friday. Then dry for several days. Other outlook is for potential showers nearly every day. We'll just have to wait and see how it all goes. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I am half way through the next one but can't seem to pick up a picture of it from the website so this is mine so far and will have to do!! Tried to follow the chart, as I have done on the previous squares but actually found following the pattern instructions easier!! xxxx


It's looking good! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My sister has just emailed me that her son who has auto immune problems has been allowed to wrkd form home but his computer is rigged so that the company can tell if he is away from it for longer than 15 minutes!
> 
> DD & family had a motorhome trip around Europe all planned for the Easter holidays but both their airline and the motorhome company have cancelled. Such a shame, they worked on planning it long and hard and were so excited about it. Hopefully they will get their money back! xxxx


Amazing what they can do to keep us in line! Sorry to hear about your DD & family's trip being cancelled. Yes, they definitely should get their money back! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes, I believe that to be true Jeanette!


Me, too, Jeanette! :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's a bit breezy here again this morning, but no rain at the moment. It looks like it must have rained overnight, though. Not much on today until late this afternoon when I'm meeting up with a couple of friends for knitting and chatting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Stay well and stay safe. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm home and tucked up with my iPad, my knitting paradise and my supper. It's really cold and windy and supposed to be icy tonight. I've had to go and put weights on my two storage aluminium bins where I keep the squirrel nuts and bird food. Those squirrels have eaten the last corded rope to keep their lids on. So at the moment I've put the two bins together and filled a steel watering can and place it on the top of the lids, now we will see who wins this time. They are so clever and ruthless over food. They'll do anything.

Richards feeling a little better today so still working from home, Matthews on his day off so I just get a cuddle and "I love you grandma" before I leave him sleeping. Boys don't half love their beds....I worry if Richard loses work and he goes back to sleeping all day. It used to bother me so much. I used to make them get up when I went up there. 

I'm on drink duty tomorrow, and Andrew is walking very good with his new hip. He is down to 1crutch. That's not bad for a few days. I've got nothing planned tomorrow so I might give my sudoku brain a rest and start my jigsaw. I don't think I've got anything else to tell you. Stay warm. And I hope Jen is on the mend. Angela must be worried silly. 

Jinx how is mr w? Haven't seen you for a few days. I love yawl.......


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> The news just said that our Prime Minister was at the same conference as that man from Sudbury who is the latest coronavirus patient. But I know they will be testing him often.


Our health minister for parliament has gone down with corona and is in isolation at home. You couldn't make it up could you?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh, like that one. xxxx


Thank you, I hadn't really looked at what pattern was forming until I took the photo :sm16: quite nice, isn't it?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm home and tucked up with my iPad, my knitting paradise and my supper. It's really cold and windy and supposed to be icy tonight. I've had to go and put weights on my two storage aluminium bins where I keep the squirrel nuts and bird food. Those squirrels have eaten the last corded rope to keep their lids on. So at the moment I've put the two bins together and filled a steel watering can and place it on the top of the lids, now we will see who wins this time. They are so clever and ruthless over food. They'll do anything.
> 
> Richards feeling a little better today so still working from home, Matthews on his day off so I just get a cuddle and "I love you grandma" before I leave him sleeping. Boys don't half love their beds....I worry if Richard loses work and he goes back to sleeping all day. It used to bother me so much. I used to make them get up when I went up there.
> 
> I'm on drink duty tomorrow, and Andrew is walking very good with his new hip. He is down to 1crutch. That's not bad for a few days. I've got nothing planned tomorrow so I might give my sudoku brain a rest and start my jigsaw. I don't think I've got anything else to tell you. Stay warm. And I hope Jen is on the mend. Angela must be worried silly.
> 
> Jinx how is mr w? Haven't seen you for a few days. I love yawl.......


It must be infuriating but you have to admire the tenacity of those darned squirrels!! I was wondering about jinx too, hope all is well with her, will send her a pm xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Our health minister for parliament has gone down with corona and is in isolation at home. You couldn't make it up could you?


I know!! AND she spent time with Boris on Monday!!! :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It must be infuriating but you have to admire the tenacity of those darned squirrels!! I was wondering about jinx too, hope all is well with her, will send her a pm xxxx


I was wondering about her, too. I hope you hear something positive back from her. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I know!! AND she spent time with Boris on Monday!!! :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


Big oops! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I was wondering about her, too. I hope you hear something positive back from her. xxxooo


I've sent it, will report back if I get a reply! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I've sent it, will report back if I get a reply! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good morning, a sunny sunshine day here. 
The robins are going at it... it must be spring! I'm pleased because I have our taxes done a whole month early and they are off my back.

Kody is able to stay with us a bit longer with the help of pain medication for his arthritis. He has 12 stairs to do so we have to keep him limber. Woody is waiting for his bloodwork to come back and then will trial thyroid pills to keep it in control. The vet was very considerate and found a lab to do tests for a much more reasonable rate, all good news. 

Coronavirus is moving, 39 cases on the mainland only a ferry hop away from us. So far we are clean here on the Island, except yesterday testing was started at a boys school in Victoria. While it's a nasty virus with at least 5-6 weeks to recover, I've read stats that 50,000 people have recovered. Today Corona has been declared a pandemic so use common sense my sisters and keep yourselves safe and limit your outside travels. 

I'm wondering if BC Ferries will change the rules about letting people stay in their cars below deck, it seems like a good way to limit transmission. Sounds like they are quarantining Canadians at the military bases, also a smart move.

Going to throw together a batch of bran muffins and a pot of soup. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning, a sunny sunshine day here.
> The robins are going at it... it must be spring! I'm pleased because I have our taxes done a whole month early and they are off my back.
> 
> Kody is able to stay with us a bit longer with the help of pain medication for his arthritis. He has 12 stairs to do so we have to keep him limber. Woody is waiting for his bloodwork to come back and then will trial thyroid pills to keep it in control. The vet was very considerate and found a lab to do tests for a much more reasonable rate, all good news.
> 
> Coronavirus is moving, 39 cases on the mainland only a ferry hop away from us. So far we are clean here on the Island, except yesterday testing was started at a boys school in Victoria. While it's a nasty virus with at least 5-6 weeks to recover, I've read stats that 50,000 people have recovered. Today Corona has been declared a pandemic so use common sense my sisters and keep yourselves safe and limit your outside travels.
> 
> I'm wondering if BC Ferries will change the rules about letting people stay in their cars below deck, it seems like a good way to limit transmission. Sounds like they are quarantining Canadians at the military bases, also a smart move.
> 
> Going to throw together a batch of bran muffins and a pot of soup. xoxox


So happy Kody is still with you, hope the drugs work well for him. Virus numbers have jumped a lot today, at the moment the county of Norfolk is still clear but I doubt that will last for too long. You sound a lot brighter these days presumably you're getting more sleep at the moment, it makes a huge difference. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but very windy. On the news last night they said Norfolk was the only county without the covid 19 virus, long may it last but I doubt it will. Not a lot planned for today, I'm knitting an owl for one of our knit and natter group apparently she loves owls and it makes a change from shawls. Nearly finished the knitting bit and then on to the sewing up. Have a good day, stay out of germs way. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry but rather windy Surrey. Knitted a few more chicks yesterday for creme egg covers. We have quite a flock now.

Had a guide from the NT came to tlk to WI yesterday. He talked about Runnymede and the Magna Carta. It was really so interesting. It is not far from me so in the summer Mr P and I will go and visit.

Trish so please the vet was able to help you. You take care now. 

Today is laundry, supermarket and fish and chips.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good gloriously sunny morning from London! Still a bit chilly but loving the sun! I am on my way to London to meet my friend Barbara, it'll be coffee in m and s, lunch somewhere else and may a look round some shops!

Have a good one everybody, catch up with you later!! ❤????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 0'C (32'F). Sunny and almost double degree weather today.
The number of Covid19 cases in Ontario doubled yesterday. All from people who traveled, including one of the people from the latest cruise ship in quarantine at the army base. Also a cancer doctor with thousands of cases tested positive so the authorities are trying to track down all the patients that she has seen this week. All basketball games has been suspended because a basketball player tested positive. The last team he played against was the Toronto Raptors. The NHL is talking about playing hockey games in empty rinks. The university in Sudbury has suspended all classes and announced they will operate online only. (Their students are the segment of the population with the strongest immune systems) The federal and provincial governments are throwing over $38B into the Covid19 pots. The federal Health minister estimates that 70% of the population will get Covid19. This is the same person who started the worldwide craze on toilet paper!!!
I'm still going to Craft lunch and Knit Night tonight. The owner of the LYS sent me an email last night saying one additional person has asked about the brioche class on the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good gloriously sunny morning from London! Still a bit chilly but loving the sun! I am on my way to London to meet my friend Barbara, it'll be coffee in m and s, lunch somewhere else and may a look round some shops!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch up with you later!! ❤????????


Have a wonderful day shopping in the sunshine with your friend.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but rather windy Surrey. Knitted a few more chicks yesterday for creme egg covers. We have quite a flock now.
> 
> Had a guide from the NT came to tlk to WI yesterday. He talked about Runnymede and the Magna Carta. It was really so interesting. It is not far from me so in the summer Mr P and I will go and visit.
> 
> Trish so please the vet was able to help you. You take care now.
> 
> Today is laundry, supermarket and fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
The lady who runs Craft lunch was trying to get everyone to crochet bunnies for Easter. I'm afraid most of these people are doing blankets.
Didn't we go right past Runnymede when we took that boat to Windsor. 
Enjoy the fish and chips.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but very windy. On the news last night they said Norfolk was the only county without the covid 19 virus, long may it last but I doubt it will. Not a lot planned for today, I'm knitting an owl for one of our knit and natter group apparently she loves owls and it makes a change from shawls. Nearly finished the knitting bit and then on to the sewing up. Have a good day, stay out of germs way. xx


What! Nobody wants to travel to Norfolk and spread the virus there. Good!
An owl would be cute. My problem is the sewing up of all the fiddly bits.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> What! Nobody wants to travel to Norfolk and spread the virus there. Good!
> An owl would be cute. My problem is the sewing up of all the fiddly bits.


Mine too!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning, a sunny sunshine day here.
> The robins are going at it... it must be spring! I'm pleased because I have our taxes done a whole month early and they are off my back.
> 
> Kody is able to stay with us a bit longer with the help of pain medication for his arthritis. He has 12 stairs to do so we have to keep him limber. Woody is waiting for his bloodwork to come back and then will trial thyroid pills to keep it in control. The vet was very considerate and found a lab to do tests for a much more reasonable rate, all good news.
> 
> Coronavirus is moving, 39 cases on the mainland only a ferry hop away from us. So far we are clean here on the Island, except yesterday testing was started at a boys school in Victoria. While it's a nasty virus with at least 5-6 weeks to recover, I've read stats that 50,000 people have recovered. Today Corona has been declared a pandemic so use common sense my sisters and keep yourselves safe and limit your outside travels.
> 
> I'm wondering if BC Ferries will change the rules about letting people stay in their cars below deck, it seems like a good way to limit transmission. Sounds like they are quarantining Canadians at the military bases, also a smart move.
> 
> Going to throw together a batch of bran muffins and a pot of soup. xoxox


Good for you getting your taxes done. I've had the software since Boxing Day, but haven't put it on my computer or done the work. 
Great news about Kody. Hopefully Woody will also have good news. Also great about your vet finding a more reasonably priced lab.
Keep yourself and your DH safe.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> What! Nobody wants to travel to Norfolk and spread the virus there. Good!
> An owl would be cute. My problem is the sewing up of all the fiddly bits.


Norfolk is more of a summer visitor place so hopefully they will stay away, also the shops seem very strict about this. Someone at knit and natter was saying yesterday that in one shop a customer was creating a fuss because another bloke hadn't washed his hands after using the toilets. The manager came and the customer complained and asked the manager to make him do it. The manager said he could do better than that and told the bloke to leave his shop immediately. Wish all managers were like him. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Our health minister for parliament has gone down with corona and is in isolation at home. You couldn't make it up could you?





London Girl said:


> I know!! AND she spent time with Boris on Monday!!! :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


We keep hoping our health minister would stick to her script and stop ad libbing and causing panics. Like everyone in the world buying toilet paper after she told us to stockpile it. Canada makes toilet paper for gosh sake.
Our Prime Minister and Premier were both at a conference with people from 136 countries earlier this month. At least one person still in Canada has tested positive for the virus from that conference.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We keep hoping our health minister would stick to her script and stop ad libbing and causing panics. Like everyone in the world buying toilet paper after she told us to stockpile it. Canada makes toilet paper for gosh sake.
> Our Prime Minister and Premier were both at a conference with people from 136 countries earlier this month. At least one person still in Canada has tested positive for the virus from that conference.


Two of our mp's have got it but yesterday over 600 of them crammed into the House of Commons to hear the Budget. Common sense seems to have flown out the window. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm home and tucked up with my iPad, my knitting paradise and my supper. It's really cold and windy and supposed to be icy tonight. I've had to go and put weights on my two storage aluminium bins where I keep the squirrel nuts and bird food. Those squirrels have eaten the last corded rope to keep their lids on. So at the moment I've put the two bins together and filled a steel watering can and place it on the top of the lids, now we will see who wins this time. They are so clever and ruthless over food. They'll do anything.
> 
> Richards feeling a little better today so still working from home, Matthews on his day off so I just get a cuddle and "I love you grandma" before I leave him sleeping. Boys don't half love their beds....I worry if Richard loses work and he goes back to sleeping all day. It used to bother me so much. I used to make them get up when I went up there.
> 
> I'm on drink duty tomorrow, and Andrew is walking very good with his new hip. He is down to 1crutch. That's not bad for a few days. I've got nothing planned tomorrow so I might give my sudoku brain a rest and start my jigsaw. I don't think I've got anything else to tell you. Stay warm. And I hope Jen is on the mend. Angela must be worried silly.
> 
> Jinx how is mr w? Haven't seen you for a few days. I love yawl.......


Our mama squirrels have all removed their fur for their babies beds so I have naked squirrels running around. The squirrels have eaten the wood on one of the bird houses trying to get inside (there's no seeds in there!) and eating the wood around the holes in one feeder that held the fat plugs for the wood peckers. Now none of the fat plugs will stay in. The squirrels have also stripped all the bark from the cedar stump that holds the bird feeder near the front door. Great stuff for making your baby nest waterproof.
Andrew is doing great. One of the ladies at work was hit by a town bus and needed her hip replaced. She was back to work much faster than anyone expected with only a little limp.
I'm not on What'sapp. What happened to Jen?


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit breezy here again this morning, but no rain at the moment. It looks like it must have rained overnight, though. Not much on today until late this afternoon when I'm meeting up with a couple of friends for knitting and chatting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Stay well and stay safe. xxxooo


Enjoy your knitting and chatting.
Stay safe and dry.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I am half way through the next one but can't seem to pick up a picture of it from the website so this is mine so far and will have to do!! Tried to follow the chart, as I have done on the previous squares but actually found following the pattern instructions easier!! xxxx


Nice pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go. I've noticed that we are over 300 pages so a new thread will be coming soon.
Everyone have a great day. Stay safe.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go. I've noticed that we are over 300 pages so a new thread will be coming soon.
> Everyone have a great day. Stay safe.


I had better do some catchup, then! I have only just begun to feel "normal" again, after our camping trip, whatever normal is!????☺????☺ xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> The lady who runs Craft lunch was trying to get everyone to crochet bunnies for Easter. I'm afraid most of these people are doing blankets.
> Didn't we go right past Runnymede when we took that boat to Windsor.
> Enjoy the fish and chips.


Yes that is where we parked the car. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> What! Nobody wants to travel to Norfolk and spread the virus there. Good!
> An owl would be cute. My problem is the sewing up of all the fiddly bits.


Mine, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your knitting and chatting.
> Stay safe and dry.


I would have enjoyed it but it was cancelled due to Covid19. :sm03: I guess best to be safe, than sorry. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Not much planned today, so will be spending it with Flo. I hope you all continue to stay healthy. Have a good one whatever you are doing. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, Margaret has come home from afar and it's her 68th birthday. She got prezzie S from Karen and me so we've just had a nice cup of tea and a chocolate to celebrate, that's why I'm later on here than I normally am. I went into see Karen this morning and her infection has been up again, so this week the doctors have decided to take a blood sample from her. She's only off antibiotics a couple of days and it starts again. It's time they sorted her out. Andrew is walking very well, he's down to 1 stick and he can make a drink and carry it in, one at a time. So he's done well in a week. 

I started my jigsaw today. Oh girls it's hard. I start by getting all the edge pieces. With this jigsaw some of the inside pieces have a straight side. It's going to be a stickler. I'm going to do an hour a day because my back hurts after so long. I'm really enjoying it.tomorrow I'm going to do little but I must wash towels if it's not too windy to get them dried and pamper myself in the bath. That is the plan anyway.

I've nothing left to say, I don't think, so I'll catch up and know that I love yawl. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> It must be infuriating but you have to admire the tenacity of those darned squirrels!! I was wondering about jinx too, hope all is well with her, will send her a pm xxxx


It was right on the bin next to my back door today. I opened the door and to be honest he was only 3ft away from me and. Just sat and looked at me. Never flickered, ! Just looked to say, yes? What do you want? Then it couldn't move the watering can so idly walked away in a squirrel cocky like walk. So I've got it mastered I'm sure I've got A couple of bricks I can use on the top of the bins. Hell not beat me..????????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I know!! AND she spent time with Boris on Monday!!! :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


Let's see if he goes NHS or private when the time comes.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We keep hoping our health minister would stick to her script and stop ad libbing and causing panics. Like everyone in the world buying toilet paper after she told us to stockpile it. Canada makes toilet paper for gosh sake.
> Our Prime Minister and Premier were both at a conference with people from 136 countries earlier this month. At least one person still in Canada has tested positive for the virus from that conference.


Our most popular TR no name dropping but it starts with a C and ends with an L and there's an use in the middle....is made in Manchester I saw on TV and they reckon there is no need at all for this silliness. They have (I think I'm right) about 58million rolls going out every month. I might be a little out with figures cos it was yesterday when I watched it. I've slept since then!


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Two of our mp's have got it but yesterday over 600 of them crammed into the House of Commons to hear the Budget. Common sense seems to have flown out the window. xx


I feel they are very selective with their opinions, they think we don't know what we are doing. There should be a school for our politicians. Just on life basically.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Our mama squirrels have all removed their fur for their babies beds so I have naked squirrels running around. The squirrels have eaten the wood on one of the bird houses trying to get inside (there's no seeds in there!) and eating the wood around the holes in one feeder that held the fat plugs for the wood peckers. Now none of the fat plugs will stay in. The squirrels have also stripped all the bark from the cedar stump that holds the bird feeder near the front door. Great stuff for making your baby nest waterproof.
> Andrew is doing great. One of the ladies at work was hit by a town bus and needed her hip replaced. She was back to work much faster than anyone expected with only a little limp.
> I'm not on What'sapp. What happened to Jen?


She's had pneumonia and was rushed off and is still in, hospital. And Angela says it was contagious. They've been real worried about her, but I think she is on the mend now. Baby marcelina has been a bit washed out and heavy eyed the last few days, maybe she's teething.


----------



## grandma susan

Ive dtarted it so ill finish it. Goodness knows when ill keep u posted


----------



## nitz8catz

So many announcements today. 
Our Prime Minister and his wife are in isolation.
Over 500 people in Ontario alone are being tested for Covid19.
All baseball, basketball and hockey games have been cancelled for now. All concerts and conferences have been postponed. 
All publicly funded schools have been cancelled from this Friday until April 5th. Two weeks after the March School break.
I went to the mall to pick up some salad at the grocery store and the mall was almost deserted.
Knit Night has been cancelled. As have all classes after this weekend. The Fibre festival in Peterborough hasn’t been cancelled yet, but DD and I have decided we’ll pass and go to one of the later fibre festivals.
And I still can’t work from home!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> So many announcements today.
> Our Prime Minister and his wife are in isolation.
> Over 500 people in Ontario alone are being tested for Covid19.
> All baseball, basketball and hockey games have been cancelled for now. All concerts and conferences have been postponed.
> All publicly funded schools have been cancelled from this Friday until April 5th. Two weeks after the March School break.
> I went to the mall to pick up some salad at the grocery store and the mall was almost deserted.
> Knit Night has been cancelled. As have all classes after this weekend. The Fibre festival in Peterborough hasn't been cancelled yet, but DD and I have decided we'll pass and go to one of the later fibre festivals.
> And I still can't work from home!


Not too much changed here, government still waiting to see what's happening, says it's too early to start putting mass cancelations in place yet, things will get worse. Scotland and Ireland have put on more stringent things. Norfolk still clear of any reports of the virus. We are either being very good or very lucky. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> So many announcements today.
> Our Prime Minister and his wife are in isolation.
> Over 500 people in Ontario alone are being tested for Covid19.
> All baseball, basketball and hockey games have been cancelled for now. All concerts and conferences have been postponed.
> All publicly funded schools have been cancelled from this Friday until April 5th. Two weeks after the March School break.
> I went to the mall to pick up some salad at the grocery store and the mall was almost deserted.
> Knit Night has been cancelled. As have all classes after this weekend. The Fibre festival in Peterborough hasn't been cancelled yet, but DD and I have decided we'll pass and go to one of the later fibre festivals.
> And I still can't work from home!


Oh, Mav, that is so bizarre that they still won't let you work from home. All that sounds very much like what's going on in this country. Hang in there. Maybe they will come to their senses at some point! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too much changed here, government still waiting to see what's happening, says it's too early to start putting mass cancelations in place yet, things will get worse. Scotland and Ireland have put on more stringent things. Norfolk still clear of any reports of the virus. We are either being very good or very lucky. xx


I'd call it lucky. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp and cloudy Norfolk. Shopping this morning and then to finish off my owl. Have a good day even though it's Friday 13th, the weekend is nearly here. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It's raining hard. Temperature will be dropping today and the wind picking up.
18 more cases in Ontario overnight. Including a baby less than a year old.
The cancellations continue. Government run daycare centres in Toronto will close starting tomorrow. Curling, which is big in this area, is cancelled. Walt Disney World and Disneyland have closed, so those people who hadn't cancelled their plans yet, may need to. All the broadway style shows in the Toronto entertainment district have cancelled.
The Prime Minister's wife tested positive for the virus. Prime Minister Trudeau is running the government by remote control from home.
One of the people on my team was on a cruise ship for a vacation before March break and has been quarantined somewhere.
Covid19 assessment centres, away from the hospitals, have been setup. None in my area. Everyone still has to go to the massively overloaded hospital here. None of the doctors in this area will take blood samples because they don't have fridges!!!!!!
On the good news front, our researchers here have found a way to isolate the virus, which is the first step in finding something that will fight it. They are sharing their findings with other researchers around the world.
The highway should be VERY bare today.
I stopped into the LYS before she closed and bought enough yarn for the next month.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and cloudy Norfolk. Shopping this morning and then to finish off my owl. Have a good day even though it's Friday 13th, the weekend is nearly here. xx


Usually on Friday the 13th all the motorcycle drivers go to Port Dover in Ontario. That isn't happening this time.
I don't usually believe in bad luck on Friday the 13th, but this Friday has just been the topper on a BAD week.
I want to see that owl when you finish.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Mav, that is so bizarre that they still won't let you work from home. All that sounds very much like what's going on in this country. Hang in there. Maybe they will come to their senses at some point! :sm06: xxxooo


Someone in the Health department (who are allowed to work from home) said my employer will be going into lockdown by the end of the month. Then the government will tell them to let us all work from home.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too much changed here, government still waiting to see what's happening, says it's too early to start putting mass cancelations in place yet, things will get worse. Scotland and Ireland have put on more stringent things. Norfolk still clear of any reports of the virus. We are either being very good or very lucky. xx


Our number of cases keeps increasing, so we are being told that this is to slow the spread. So far only 2 cases (in Ontario) have been contracted IN Ontario.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Ive dtarted it so ill finish it. Goodness knows when ill keep u posted


What have you started?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> She's had pneumonia and was rushed off and is still in, hospital. And Angela says it was contagious. They've been real worried about her, but I think she is on the mend now. Baby marcelina has been a bit washed out and heavy eyed the last few days, maybe she's teething.


Thank you for letting me know. This is not a good time to be any where near a hospital.
I hope she gets better soon and can return to her family.


----------



## London Girl

Just a quick Good Morning from a grey and chilly LOndon before I head off to Morrision's supermarket at Welling to shake another bucket for Marie Curie!! At least we're inside this time!! Catch you later, lotsa love xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I feel they are very selective with their opinions, they think we don't know what we are doing. There should be a school for our politicians. Just on life basically.


Our leader of the opposition is having a great time in Parliament without the Prime Minister. He seems to think HE is running the country when the Prime Minister isn't there. (His party is currently having a leadership race to replace him)
They definitely need lessons on common sense.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Our most popular TR no name dropping but it starts with a C and ends with an L and there's an use in the middle....is made in Manchester I saw on TV and they reckon there is no need at all for this silliness. They have (I think I'm right) about 58million rolls going out every month. I might be a little out with figures cos it was yesterday when I watched it. I've slept since then!


Our Cascades company, who makes multiple different brands of toilet paper and paper towels, was on TV last night telling everyone that their warehouse has millions of rolls and they have enough stock onsite to make millions more so there is no need to hoard toilet paper.
Hand sanitizer seems to disappear as soon as a shipment appears.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It was right on the bin next to my back door today. I opened the door and to be honest he was only 3ft away from me and. Just sat and looked at me. Never flickered, ! Just looked to say, yes? What do you want? Then it couldn't move the watering can so idly walked away in a squirrel cocky like walk. So I've got it mastered I'm sure I've got A couple of bricks I can use on the top of the bins. Hell not beat me..????????????


One of the ladies at my work lives in this same subdivision. She opened her garage door yesterday to put in a bag of garbage. An opossum was inside her garage with the garbage can knocked over, eating the contents. She closed the door and told her husband to get it out while she was a work, and find the hole he got in and plug it.
We have 3 naked squirrels running around now, so there will be lots of babies in about 6 weeks.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, Margaret has come home from afar and it's her 68th birthday. She got prezzie S from Karen and me so we've just had a nice cup of tea and a chocolate to celebrate, that's why I'm later on here than I normally am. I went into see Karen this morning and her infection has been up again, so this week the doctors have decided to take a blood sample from her. She's only off antibiotics a couple of days and it starts again. It's time they sorted her out. Andrew is walking very well, he's down to 1 stick and he can make a drink and carry it in, one at a time. So he's done well in a week.
> 
> I started my jigsaw today. Oh girls it's hard. I start by getting all the edge pieces. With this jigsaw some of the inside pieces have a straight side. It's going to be a stickler. I'm going to do an hour a day because my back hurts after so long. I'm really enjoying it.tomorrow I'm going to do little but I must wash towels if it's not too windy to get them dried and pamper myself in the bath. That is the plan anyway.
> 
> I've nothing left to say, I don't think, so I'll catch up and know that I love yawl. Xxxxx


I hope Karen is better soon.
Keep at the jigsaw. It's always satisfying when the last few pieces just pop into place.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. Mr P is off to collect LM as she has a singing exam today at our local church hall. Nothing much planned for today. I knitted a couple more chicks yesterday and we now have 17 and hopefully will collect a few more next Monday, then I can deliver them to the charity.

I need to get myself a large project to work on, not quite sure what, but there is something rattling around in my mind.

Happy Friday 13th everyone. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I would have enjoyed it but it was cancelled due to Covid19. :sm03: I guess best to be safe, than sorry. xxxooo


Same here. I wish the LYS was set up to have virtual meetings. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I had better do some catchup, then! I have only just begun to feel "normal" again, after our camping trip, whatever normal is!????☺????☺ xoxoxo


Normal is whatever makes you feel good. Keep feeling normal Judi.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just a quick Good Morning from a grey and chilly LOndon before I head off to Morrision's supermarket at Welling to shake another bucket for Marie Curie!! At least we're inside this time!! Catch you later, lotsa love xxxxx


Bundle up and stay warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm a little early, but I'm going to sign off now. I need to pick up some cans of cat food after work for my fussy Bella-kitty. She only eats one brand and one flavour. The grocery store that I visited yesterday was well stocked.
Everyone have a good Friday the 13th, and better weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi

A couple of photos


----------



## anaswet

Cute!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Usually on Friday the 13th all the motorcycle drivers go to Port Dover in Ontario. That isn't happening this time.
> I don't usually believe in bad luck on Friday the 13th, but this Friday has just been the topper on a BAD week.
> I want to see that owl when you finish.


OK will try and remember before he flies off to his new home. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just a quick Good Morning from a grey and chilly LOndon before I head off to Morrision's supermarket at Welling to shake another bucket for Marie Curie!! At least we're inside this time!! Catch you later, lotsa love xxxxx


Thought of you this morning when we went to Morrisons. There was someone collecting there too, all dressed up, but they had put her right by the entrance so she was wrapped up in a blanket. Hope you were in a warmer position. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our Cascades company, who makes multiple different brands of toilet paper and paper towels, was on TV last night telling everyone that their warehouse has millions of rolls and they have enough stock onsite to make millions more so there is no need to hoard toilet paper.
> Hand sanitizer seems to disappear as soon as a shipment appears.


Haven't had any sanitiser on our shelves for weeks so am going to make my own brew. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It's raining hard. Temperature will be dropping today and the wind picking up.
> 18 more cases in Ontario overnight. Including a baby less than a year old.
> The cancellations continue. Government run daycare centres in Toronto will close starting tomorrow. Curling, which is big in this area, is cancelled. Walt Disney World and Disneyland have closed, so those people who hadn't cancelled their plans yet, may need to. All the broadway style shows in the Toronto entertainment district have cancelled.
> The Prime Minister's wife tested positive for the virus. Prime Minister Trudeau is running the government by remote control from home.
> One of the people on my team was on a cruise ship for a vacation before March break and has been quarantined somewhere.
> Covid19 assessment centres, away from the hospitals, have been setup. None in my area. Everyone still has to go to the massively overloaded hospital here. None of the doctors in this area will take blood samples because they don't have fridges!!!!!!
> On the good news front, our researchers here have found a way to isolate the virus, which is the first step in finding something that will fight it. They are sharing their findings with other researchers around the world.
> The highway should be VERY bare today.
> I stopped into the LYS before she closed and bought enough yarn for the next month.


Very much the same here, Mav. Ric was on the freeway last night at rush hour and it was like a weekend morning instead of weekday bumper to bumper rush hour traffic. Our yarn shop will be open through Sunday afternoon and then closing for an undetermined amount of time. All classes and Fiber Socials scheduled for the next few days are also cancelled. Such a crazy time. Stay safe and well. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Someone in the Health department (who are allowed to work from home) said my employer will be going into lockdown by the end of the month. Then the government will tell them to let us all work from home.


Hopefully that lockdown will happen sooner than the end of the month. This is an extremely urgent issue! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of photos


Beautiful photo of the sunrise. The chicks are adorable! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our mama squirrels have all removed their fur for their babies beds so I have naked squirrels running around. The squirrels have eaten the wood on one of the bird houses trying to get inside (there's no seeds in there!) and eating the wood around the holes in one feeder that held the fat plugs for the wood peckers. Now none of the fat plugs will stay in. The squirrels have also stripped all the bark from the cedar stump that holds the bird feeder near the front door. Great stuff for making your baby nest waterproof.
> Andrew is doing great. One of the ladies at work was hit by a town bus and needed her hip replaced. She was back to work much faster than anyone expected with only a little limp.
> I'm not on What'sapp. What happened to Jen?


That's true mama dedication to rip your fur off for your babies!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It's raining hard. Temperature will be dropping today and the wind picking up.
> 18 more cases in Ontario overnight. Including a baby less than a year old.
> The cancellations continue. Government run daycare centres in Toronto will close starting tomorrow. Curling, which is big in this area, is cancelled. Walt Disney World and Disneyland have closed, so those people who hadn't cancelled their plans yet, may need to. All the broadway style shows in the Toronto entertainment district have cancelled.
> The Prime Minister's wife tested positive for the virus. Prime Minister Trudeau is running the government by remote control from home.
> One of the people on my team was on a cruise ship for a vacation before March break and has been quarantined somewhere.
> Covid19 assessment centres, away from the hospitals, have been setup. None in my area. Everyone still has to go to the massively overloaded hospital here. None of the doctors in this area will take blood samples because they don't have fridges!!!!!!
> On the good news front, our researchers here have found a way to isolate the virus, which is the first step in finding something that will fight it. They are sharing their findings with other researchers around the world.
> The highway should be VERY bare today.
> I stopped into the LYS before she closed and bought enough yarn for the next month.


A wise move in all this madness!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our Cascades company, who makes multiple different brands of toilet paper and paper towels, was on TV last night telling everyone that their warehouse has millions of rolls and they have enough stock onsite to make millions more so there is no need to hoard toilet paper.
> Hand sanitizer seems to disappear as soon as a shipment appears.


Someone on here says hand sanitizer won't work because Covid 19 is a virus? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of photos


Beautiful and cute!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought of you this morning when we went to Morrisons. There was someone collecting there too, all dressed up, but they had put her right by the entrance so she was wrapped up in a blanket. Hope you were in a warmer position. xxxx


I was also right by the door, best place to catch 'em!! I had the silly hat on again and a tabard, no coat but did put my gloves on. We did really well, to the point where I had to ring up and order more collection boxes as the four they left for Miriam and I were getting full and heavy so the next collectors wouldn't be able to collect much. I think that means we did pretty well but not without a lot of barrow boy shouting on my part "Get your money out, support Marie Curie, vital for care and support through terminal illness........" And so on! Standing by the checkouts, I have never seen so much toilet paper on the move in my life! Every single customer seemed to have the allowed limit of three packs! Mr Andrex must be over the moon!!

We stopped in Welling and had some lunch in a nice little Turkish cafe, staff were so nice and polite. Right, I am now setting up for my next square, which looks very much more complicated than the last one!!

Catch you all later!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Someone on here says hand sanitizer won't work because Covid 19 is a virus? xxxx


I think that's the anti-bacterial kind. The regular kind should work. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I think that's the anti-bacterial kind. The regular kind should work. xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls, it's been a dull day but I haven't been out anywhere. I've not seen anyone either, which is ok. I've listened to the news on to and I see all our football games are cancelled because of this bug. I don't know if folk are just panicking or the powers that be are really frightened of it. I don't know what to think,lets hope we all of us and our loved ones stay safe. 

I've done some sudokus and a cryptic crossword and a little more puzzle. Gosh it's hard it will keep me busy a long time. Jinx I'm wondering where you are? Can I send you hugs, will they help you? Come back to us. 

Well if I've got new news it's no good going on about nothing so I'll love and leave yawl and catchup.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It's raining hard. Temperature will be dropping today and the wind picking up.
> 18 more cases in Ontario overnight. Including a baby less than a year old.
> The cancellations continue. Government run daycare centres in Toronto will close starting tomorrow. Curling, which is big in this area, is cancelled. Walt Disney World and Disneyland have closed, so those people who hadn't cancelled their plans yet, may need to. All the broadway style shows in the Toronto entertainment district have cancelled.
> The Prime Minister's wife tested positive for the virus. Prime Minister Trudeau is running the government by remote control from home.
> One of the people on my team was on a cruise ship for a vacation before March break and has been quarantined somewhere.
> Covid19 assessment centres, away from the hospitals, have been setup. None in my area. Everyone still has to go to the massively overloaded hospital here. None of the doctors in this area will take blood samples because they don't have fridges!!!!!!
> On the good news front, our researchers here have found a way to isolate the virus, which is the first step in finding something that will fight it. They are sharing their findings with other researchers around the world.
> The highway should be VERY bare today.
> I stopped into the LYS before she closed and bought enough yarn for the next month.


Which Disney world has closed


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you for letting me know. This is not a good time to be any where near a hospital.
> I hope she gets better soon and can return to her family.


I believe she's home now and doing fine


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from chauffering LM to and from her music exam. She said she felt she did ok so now we just have to wait for the results.

It is now wine o'clock, Hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of photos


Lovely photos and I just think your chicks are great ????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's been a dull day but I haven't been out anywhere. I've not seen anyone either, which is ok. I've listened to the news on to and I see all our football games are cancelled because of this bug. I don't know if folk are just panicking or the powers that be are really frightened of it. I don't know what to think,lets hope we all of us and our loved ones stay safe.
> 
> I've done some sudokus and a cryptic crossword and a little more puzzle. Gosh it's hard it will keep me busy a long time. Jinx I'm wondering where you are? Can I send you hugs, will they help you? Come back to us.
> 
> Well if I've got new news it's no good going on about nothing so I'll love and leave yawl and catchup.


Hi Susan, the same has just begun to happen here. The Grand Prix is ca n called, as are football and Soccer Matches. flighs from certain countries are not allowed to land, and no groups over 500 people are not allowed. Many sports events are still going ahead, but will only be televised.

Tom Hanks, and his wife, are at the Gold Coast, Queensland, and he has been confirmed to have Covid-19, not sure about his wife, and our Treasurer is also infected. Our Prime Minister has been almost as idiotic, as Trump; the ban of groups more than 500 people, is to begin on Monday, because ScoMo (our illustrious PM) wanted to go to his Teams match tomorrow, but has since changed his mind! The man is an idiot! ???????? 
Anyway, I hope everyone is staying well. Don't forget to wash hands, and dry with paper towel, do not touch your face, unless it can't be avoided and don't shake hands, or kiss anyone. A mask is not necessary, unless you are going into a room,. in which everyone is coughing all over the place! Just saying! :sm16: :sm06: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our Cascades company, who makes multiple different brands of toilet paper and paper towels, was on TV last night telling everyone that their warehouse has millions of rolls and they have enough stock onsite to make millions more so there is no need to hoard toilet paper.
> Hand sanitizer seems to disappear as soon as a shipment appears.





London Girl said:


> Someone on here says hand sanitizer won't work because Covid 19 is a virus? xxxx


That was possibly me, but I'm not sure! But on a Podcast I am following, called "Coronacast", on ABC Listen Podcast, The Doctor on there, has said that regular Soap and water is the bestway to wash your hands, as long as one uses the method, that Doctors and Nurses use, when washing their hands.
I'm not sure, but the App, ABC Listen; might even be available for anyone interested, to download, and then if anyone has questions, the question can be uploaded, and they will answer, once they have the answer available! The two on there, are getting questions from all over the world! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Normal is whatever makes you feel good. Keep feeling normal Judi.


That's my plan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of photos


wonderful lake shot, and adorable chicks! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too much changed here, government still waiting to see what's happening, says it's too early to start putting mass cancelations in place yet, things will get worse. Scotland and Ireland have put on more stringent things. Norfolk still clear of any reports of the virus. We are either being very good or very lucky. xx


As far as Covid 19 goes here, there is now 1 Case, in Whyalla, the closest town to us, and 75 km away, about 3/4 of an hour to the West, of where I live!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Someone in the Health department (who are allowed to work from home) said my employer will be going into lockdown by the end of the month. Then the government will tell them to let us all work from home.


That should be happening already! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hi Susan, the same has just begun to happen here. The Grand Prix is ca n called, as are football and Soccer Matches. flighs from certain countries are not allowed to land, and no groups over 500 people are not allowed. Many sports events are still going ahead, but will only be televised.
> 
> Tom Hanks, and his wife, are at the Gold Coast, Queensland, and he has been confirmed to have Covid-19, not sure about his wife, and our Treasurer is also infected. Our Prime Minister has been almost as idiotic, as Trump; the ban of groups more than 500 people, is to begin on Monday, because ScoMo (our illustrious PM) wanted to go to his Teams match tomorrow, but has since changed his mind! The man is an idiot! ????????
> Anyway, I hope everyone is staying well. Don't forget to wash hands, and dry with paper towel, do not touch your face, unless it can't be avoided and don't shake hands, or kiss anyone. A mask is not necessary, unless you are going into a room,. in which everyone is coughing all over the place! Just saying! :sm16: :sm06: xoxoxo


Thanks for the advice hun, we know you know your stuff!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hello from my windy sunny little corner of the world. It was nice to open the doors and let the fresh air blow in. The temperatures are so warm the 6 inches of snow we had on Tuesday is completely melted. The flowers are breaking through and hopefully in a few weeks we will have daffodils.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Hello from my windy sunny little corner of the world. It was nice to open the doors and let the fresh air blow in. The temperatures are so warm the 6 inches of snow we had on Tuesday is completely melted. The flowers are breaking through and hopefully in a few weeks we will have daffodils.


Hi Jinx, we've missed you. Hope everything is ok xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Hi. I am fine. Just was a bit busy for several days. 


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, we've missed you. Hope everything is ok xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Hi. I am fine. Just was a bit busy for several days.


That's ok as long as you are. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hi. I am fine. Just was a bit busy for several days.


That's good to hear. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I just completed an order for Walmart grocery pickup. Usually I can reserve a time the same day I place the order. Some times I have to pick up the next day. When I finished my order today I was stunned to see there were no openings for pick up for 3 days. I believe many people are using the free pick rather than go in the store. Just another sign of the havoc the virus is causing.


----------



## Xiang

Just thought I would add a bit of light humour (as I see it anyway), & for those who feel a little vertically challenged: -
http://va.topbuzz.com/s/Tbpdse; check it out! I did offer to buy DH, just for when we were out and about, with others! ???? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> One of the ladies at my work lives in this same subdivision. She opened her garage door yesterday to put in a bag of garbage. An opossum was inside her garage with the garbage can knocked over, eating the contents. She closed the door and told her husband to get it out while she was a work, and find the hole he got in and plug it.
> We have 3 naked squirrels running around now, so there will be lots of babies in about 6 weeks.


I hope the warm weather has begun, in your region, so that those naked squirrels don't freeze their little bums off!! ????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, hopefully it will brighten up later, finished my owl last night, it did take longer to sew up than knit but he's now done. Had a text from out doctor's surgery saying the doctors are only doing appointment over the phone now, should be interesting to see how they take BP's and use a stethoscope over the phone. All bit gatherings have now been stopped here, football and rugby stopped and the London marathon moved to October. Have a great weekend, keep out of harm's way.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Wise old owl. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, hopefully it will brighten up later, finished my owl last night, it did take longer to sew up than knit but he's now done. Had a text from out doctor's surgery saying the doctors are only doing appointment over the phone now, should be interesting to see how they take BP's and use a stethoscope over the phone. All bit gatherings have now been stopped here, football and rugby stopped and the London marathon moved to October. Have a great weekend, keep out of harm's way.xx


Love the owl. So cute. Is it for a graduation present?

Our doctors have been doing phone only consultations for about a week now. I've used it and it works ok and I was rung on the same day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Love the owl. So cute. Is it for a graduation present?
> 
> Our doctors have been doing phone only consultations for about a week now. I've used it and it works ok and I was rung on the same day. xx


Thanks, no it's for someone at knit and natter who loves owls. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Had a load more rain again overnight. Nothing much planned for today, but there are quite a few things that could do with tidying!

Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, no it's for someone at knit and natter who loves owls. xx


They will love it. x


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello from my windy sunny little corner of the world. It was nice to open the doors and let the fresh air blow in. The temperatures are so warm the 6 inches of snow we had on Tuesday is completely melted. The flowers are breaking through and hopefully in a few weeks we will have daffodils.


It's amazing how good that makes you feel huh? Hope it lasts so you can enjoy it more!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wise old owl. xx :sm23:


He's lovely, well done!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Wise old owl. xx :sm23:


Awww ......... he is so cute, and so well knitted, as usual! Does he have a new home to go to yet? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Good only just morning from a grey but mild LOndon, 13'C. I have curtains to wash, dry, take to pieces, alter, reassemble with new lining and re-hang, also DH's trousers to shorten (I have started to call him 'little legs'!) Don't think there will be time for much else!! 
Stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the advice hun, we know you know your stuff!! Xxxx


I think I just need to shut up, sometimes, but the words are in my head, and they insist on being put in writing! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I just completed an order for Walmart grocery pickup. Usually I can reserve a time the same day I place the order. Some times I have to pick up the next day. When I finished my order today I was stunned to see there were no openings for pick up for 3 days. I believe many people are using the free pick rather than go in the store. Just another sign of the havoc the virus is causing.


Using the Online ordering has been discussed by Eddie & myself, and we have both agreed, that if Covid-19, makes it to our town, we will self-Quaranteen, and have anything we need, delivered for at least a month, then we will be sure if we have become infected, or not!

Sissy has had her 4 children home, for different reasons, during the last week, and she is seriously considering home schooling them, with work sent from their school, until the Virus begins to run it's course. Sissy's DH, and Miss 8, both have recurring boils, and Miss 8 is unable to sit properly, and both twins have either got nasty colds, or an episode of Asthma, so all of the girls are being kept home, until further notice, I think! 
We have already had enough drama with Sissy's health, so I fully think she has made the correct decision, for now! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Using the Online ordering has been discussed by Eddie & myself, and we have both agreed, that if Covid-19, makes it to our town, we will self-Quaranteen, and have anything we need, delivered for at least a month, then we will be sure if we have become infected, or not!
> 
> Sissy has had her 4 children home, for different reasons, during the last week, and she is seriously considering home schooling them, with work sent from their school, until the Virus begins to run it's course. Sissy's DH, and Miss 8, both have recurring boils, and Miss 8 is unable to sit properly, and both twins have either got nasty colds, or an episode of Asthma, so all of the girls are being kept home, until further notice, I think!
> We have already had enough drama with Sissy's health, so I fully think she has made the correct decision, for now! ???????????? xoxoxo


I agree!! I hope they are all well very soon and stay safe from the dreaded lurgy!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, hopefully it will brighten up later, finished my owl last night, it did take longer to sew up than knit but he's now done. Had a text from out doctor's surgery saying the doctors are only doing appointment over the phone now, should be interesting to see how they take BP's and use a stethoscope over the phone. All bit gatherings have now been stopped here, football and rugby stopped and the London marathon moved to October. Have a great weekend, keep out of harm's way.xx


Perhaps they have discovered ways, and means, that BP's, Pulses and any other important observations, can be taken by using one's smart phone, there are already BP machines available, that can be connected to a compatable smart phone, by Bluetooth, then the recorded obs, can be sent to ones' doctor, *BUT* the doctor should have a supply of the Protective equipment already in his, or her, office, so that if it was deemed necessary, they could put it on, for any contagious people, who should also be wearing masks! ???? ???? These two combined, are fully covered, and protected, or would this be a touch " Over Kill" ????????????

I think that is just a bit of a Crock, on the part of the Doctors! They did, after all, choose to become doctors, so how are the supposed to assess their parents properly, if they cannot see them? They can't begin urgent treatments, if they are not with the patient.

I think I would decide to get on Ambulance, and get delivered to the hospital. That way, one would at least get seen by a doctor, and hopefully get a correct diagnosis!

I will stop now! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Awww ......... he is so cute, and so well knitted, as usual! Does he have a new home to go to yet? xoxoxo


Yes, to one of our knit and natterers who actually lives just down the road from me. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hello from my windy sunny little corner of the world. It was nice to open the doors and let the fresh air blow in. The temperatures are so warm the 6 inches of snow we had on Tuesday is completely melted. The flowers are breaking through and hopefully in a few weeks we will have daffodils.





London Girl said:


> It's amazing how good that makes you feel huh? Hope it lasts so you can enjoy it more!! xxxx


I love having my doors, and windows open, but I am almost positive, that DH grew up in a house, where the doors and windows stayed shut; because if I am up before him (this occurrence is not at all common), I will have all of the doors, and reachable windows, open, then when he gets up, he will go thoughout the house, and shut everything, except the back door! That stays open, from when Mint becomes active, til DH goes to bed; because he will shut it, then go to bed! 
I am beginning to think, that the older he gets, the more worried he becomes, about the possibility of unwanted visitors, entering our house! I am not that worried about that, because I think that the intruder would come off the worst, after being greeted by Mint! ???????????? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good only just morning from a grey but mild LOndon, 13'C. I have curtains to wash, dry, take to pieces, alter, reassemble with new lining and re-hang, also DH's trousers to shorten (I have started to call him 'little legs'!) Don't think there will be time for much else!!
> Stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You have just reminded me, that I need to re- hear a pair of DH's jeans! I think he has lost a little weight, and the original sharlened length, is now too long; and the hems eve becoming a bit ragged. I, on the other hand for leg) like my jeans to be a little longer, then they don't ride up ones legs too far when one sits down!☺???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I agree!! I hope they are all well very soon and stay safe from the dreaded lurgy!! xxxx


So do I, and that is why she is going to contact the school, and get their school work sent out to them sooner, rather than later! Then once this crisis has run its course, then the girls will go back to school, or Sissy would have enjoyed it so much, that she will conhave to home school them! I have seen plenty of evidence, that Home Schooled children actually get a better, more rounded education, than they are given in some of the schools, that are available! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, to one of our knit and natterers who actually lives just down the road from me. xx


She is a very lucky individual, and she will love it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

So now I have reached the end of the posts, so I am going to watch some Netflix, and begin the sleeves of Miss 11's jacket, *AGAIN*, and hopefully have it completed,. before the weather gets too cold! 
Have a great day! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

Whoops ......... I almost forgot about the photos I wanted to post. I don't think I have already posted them, so here goes! Now I am definitely going! Good Night 
Have a wonderful remainder of your day! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So do I, and that is why she is going to contact the school, and get their school work sent out to them sooner, rather than later! Then once this crisis has run its course, then the girls will go back to school, or Sissy would have enjoyed it so much, that she will conhave to home school them! I have seen plenty of evidence, that Home Schooled children actually get a better, more rounded education, than they are given in some of the schools, that are available! ???????????? xoxoxo


It's all done by radio in the Outback, isn't it?!! Just kiddin'!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Whoops ......... I almost forgot about the photos I wanted to post. I don't think I have already posted them, so here goes! Now I am definitely going! Good Night
> Have a wonderful remainder of your day! xoxoxo


Lovely, lovely pictures Judi, your girls are all beauties and I love your hair, you look fab!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Wise old owl. xx :sm23:


That owl is wonderful. Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Whoops ......... I almost forgot about the photos I wanted to post. I don't think I have already posted them, so here goes! Now I am definitely going! Good Night
> Have a wonderful remainder of your day! xoxoxo


Beautiful photos, Judi. Lovely to see you and your hair looks wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That owl is wonderful. Well done! xxxooo


Thank you. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope the tidying gets done quickly so you can do something fun.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Had a load more rain again overnight. Nothing much planned for today, but there are quite a few things that could do with tidying!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I have always wondered why manufacturers do not make men's jeans in shorter lengths. Seem all my friends are always shortening their guys pants. Now I see the pants he likes come unhemmed and everyone has to learn to hem them. 


London Girl said:


> Good only just morning from a grey but mild LOndon, 13'C. I have curtains to wash, dry, take to pieces, alter, reassemble with new lining and re-hang, also DH's trousers to shorten (I have started to call him 'little legs'!) Don't think there will be time for much else!!
> Stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Around here not all patients can do an online appointment. It depends on what your problem is. 
It is not the doctor I worry about. The patients all share their germs with each other as they share the waiting room and the chairs, and bathrooms.



Xiang said:


> Perhaps they have discovered ways, and means, that BP's, Pulses and any other important observations, can be taken by using one's smart phone, there are already BP machines available, that can be connected to a compatable smart phone, by Bluetooth, then the recorded obs, can be sent to ones' doctor, *BUT* the doctor should have a supply of the Protective equipment already in his, or her, office, so that if it was deemed necessary, they could put it on, for any contagious people, who should also be wearing masks! ???? ???? These two combined, are fully covered, and protected, or would this be a touch " Over Kill" ????????????
> 
> I think that is just a bit of a Crock, on the part of the Doctors! They did, after all, choose to become doctors, so how are the supposed to assess their parents properly, if they cannot see them? They can't begin urgent treatments, if they are not with the patient.
> 
> I think I would decide to get on Ambulance, and get delivered to the hospital. That way, one would at least get seen by a doctor, and hopefully get a correct diagnosis!
> 
> I will stop now! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. It was announced last night that all public schools in the state must be close for a lengthy time. Oh the problems that creates. Flo has 4 children in school. All four will need to work at the computer to do homework. Her friends that work have no one to care for their kids. Should not take the kids to grandparents as kids are little germ factories.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, hopefully it will brighten up later, finished my owl last night, it did take longer to sew up than knit but he's now done. Had a text from out doctor's surgery saying the doctors are only doing appointment over the phone now, should be interesting to see how they take BP's and use a stethoscope over the phone. All bit gatherings have now been stopped here, football and rugby stopped and the London marathon moved to October. Have a great weekend, keep out of harm's way.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. It was announced last night that all public schools in the state must be close for a lengthy time. Oh the problems that creates. Flo has 4 children in school. All four will need to work at the computer to do homework. Her friends that work have no one to care for their kids. Should not take the kids to grandparents as kids are little germ factories.


All schools, public and private, are closed here in Washington state until at least April 24th. School work is supposed to be done at home. Not sure how that is all going to work out. Thankful I don't have school age children to worry about. Yes, children are definitely germ factories. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Whoops ......... I almost forgot about the photos I wanted to post. I don't think I have already posted them, so here goes! Now I am definitely going! Good Night
> Have a wonderful remainder of your day! xoxoxo


Nice photos especially you with longer hair x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope the tidying gets done quickly so you can do something fun.


We have found a load of old family photos and have spent most of the day going through them. Great fun.

Want a laugh.....


----------



## MrsB

I remember when men wore actual swimming suits. Nowadays they hide under boogie shorts, cut off jeans or longer leg swim pants. Too bad.


----------



## PurpleFi

MrsB said:


> I remember when men wore actual swimming suits. Nowadays they hide under boogie shorts, cut off jeans or longer leg swim pants. Too bad.


My dad had one .


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls, I've escaped from the family and the stupid horror film that's on tv. They expect me to sit and watch blood and guts and look interested? What a load of rubbish, it's called Saw lll. After half an hour I couldn't get away soon enough, to come into bed and catch up with you all today.

I am so sick of hearing about this virus. Stephen is on my back about washing my hands etc. Does he not wonder how I e actually got to this age? He is absolutely worried sick incase we get it. It looks like their holiday will be cancelled in Croatia. So they aren't happy about that and don't forget they are going to Florida too so it's quite on the cards they won't get there either. Work is not looking good either, so ours is a happy house ours is


----------



## grandma susan

Oops sorry pressed send too quickly. I can't seem to do anything right today.

I didn't sleep well last night. I woke up about 2.30ish so I put judge Judy on and watched her until 5ish. My bones were hurting. I was ok once the painkillers got in me. I hope you are all keeping yourselves well and are careful, we can only do what we can do. No more! Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Wise old owl. xx :sm23:


It's brilliant


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> It's brilliant


Thanks, hope the recipient likes it too. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Whoops ......... I almost forgot about the photos I wanted to post. I don't think I have already posted them, so here goes! Now I am definitely going! Good Night
> Have a wonderful remainder of your day! xoxoxo


You look years younger, it's lovely hair.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's all done by radio in the Outback, isn't it?!! Just kiddin'!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Nope ...... it is sent out by cameliers ???????? (?Sp), but it does take a few days to get there; so they have extensions for their exam times! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Lovely, lovely pictures Judi, your girls are all beauties and I love your hair, you look fab!! xxxx


Thank you, kind lady! ???? I think that is my best photo yet! ???? 
I also always thought that all the women, on my mothers line were beautiful, but never believed it about me, until that particular photo, and now I can believe my mum, when she told me I had always been beautiful. That was only a few years before she left me, for the second, and final, time!???????? ???????? Well that was a hit Maudlin, but it needed to get out! Always healing!???????????? The Genetics my family go back for generations.????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Nice photos especially you with longer hair x


Thank you, I got sick of having short hair, and now I am seeing how far I can go, with hair length; my hair never grew extremely long, so I just want to know how long it will actually grow! It also seems to be getting curlier, and I also want to know how curly it will be; will my hair be like my youngest DD's hair, or only a poor copy of it? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> We have found a load of old family photos and have spent most of the day going through them. Great fun.
> 
> Want a laugh.....


So young, so beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> You look years younger, it's lovely hair.


Thank you, and I also thank my parents, and Grand Parents, for wonderful genetics! My mother always looked younger than her years, until a year, or two, before she died! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Huh ... ... ... finally have fully caught up with everyone's posts, so will wait for new posts, from everyone, tomorrow!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Well it had to happen and Norfolk has now succumbed to the covid 19 virus, three cases yesterday. It was good while it lasted. Things are speeding up in the UK now and I think we will be in for a rough couple of weeks at least. Not a lot planned for today apart from getting dinner, more knitting on the cards then. Have a good Sunday. xx


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Oops sorry pressed send too quickly. I can't seem to do anything right today.
> 
> I didn't sleep well last night. I woke up about 2.30ish so I put judge Judy on and watched her until 5ish. My bones were hurting. I was ok once the painkillers got in me. I hope you are all keeping yourselves well and are careful, we can only do what we can do. No more! Love yawl.


Local,friends have had to cancel trips and lost money. It's disappointing but when this is over they can go where they want. I hope everyone watches judge Judy so her station will want to keep her I hear she will go to another channel with a different show and this channel will show reruns. She was on a talk show about it.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Whoops ......... I almost forgot about the photos I wanted to post. I don't think I have already posted them, so here goes! Now I am definitely going! Good Night
> Have a wonderful remainder of your day! xoxoxo


You look lovely. Beautiful ladies ...handsome gents. You have lovely hair.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Nope ...... it is sent out by cameliers ???????? (?Sp), but it does take a few days to get there; so they have extensions for their exam times! ????????????


You so funny, love Aussie wit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thank you, kind lady! ???? I think that is my best photo yet! ????
> I also always thought that all the women, on my mothers line were beautiful, but never believed it about me, until that particular photo, and now I can believe my mum, when she told me I had always been beautiful. That was only a few years before she left me, for the second, and final, time!???????? ???????? Well that was a hit Maudlin, but it needed to get out! Always healing!???????????? The Genetics my family go back for generations.????????????


Good to feel good about yourself love, I too feel better about myself than I ever have, do what I want, spend what I want (if I have it), say what I want. Life is good - except for you-know-what at the moment!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Well it had to happen and Norfolk has now succumbed to the covid 19 virus, three cases yesterday. It was good while it lasted. Things are speeding up in the UK now and I think we will be in for a rough couple of weeks at least. Not a lot planned for today apart from getting dinner, more knitting on the cards then. Have a good Sunday. xx


Did you get my email?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. Had great fun sorting through the old photos and I have been amusing the gks with some of these. There has been a lot of discussion whether a photo is DD or LM, they are so alike at the same age.

Going to get stuff sorted for a new project today. Still don't know what I am going to do.

Happy Sunday and stay safe everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I have nothing exciting planned for today. Staying home day after day to avoid "you know what." Mr. Wonderful has a doctors appointment so he gets to go out and about. Luckily he goes through the drive-thru and brings me a good cuppa. 
At this rate I might get the poncho finished I started in December. The yarn is so warm I can only work on it for a few rounds. I am sure it will be lovely to wear when the cold winds blow.
Everyone has a nice Sunday and stay healthy.


----------



## jinx

Morning. The old photos provide hours of enjoyment. My greatgrandson looks so much like his dad that even he thinks pictures of his dad are pictures of himself.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. Had great fun sorting through the old photos and I have been amusing the gks with some of these. There has been a lot of discussion whether a photo is DD or LM, they are so alike at the same age.
> 
> Going to get stuff sorted for a new project today. Still don't know what I am going to do.
> 
> Happy Sunday and stay safe everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

You are in the majority of those that like Judge Judy. I think she stinks. Our courts are not run anything like that. I am sure she has turned many people away from seeking judgement because of the way she acts. It is all an act and she laughs all the way to the bank.
Oops sorry that sounds nasty.


grandma susan said:


> Oops sorry pressed send too quickly. I can't seem to do anything right today.
> 
> I didn't sleep well last night. I woke up about 2.30ish so I put judge Judy on and watched her until 5ish. My bones were hurting. I was ok once the painkillers got in me. I hope you are all keeping yourselves well and are careful, we can only do what we can do. No more! Love yawl.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I agree!! I hope they are all well very soon and stay safe from the dreaded lurgy!! xxxx


I have just had a chat with Sissy, and everyone seems to be back on track healthwise, so the girls will be off to school again, in the morning. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Alas, I think that awful disease is in every town on the globe. Some towns just do not know it yet. At least those in Norfolk have been identified and kept from infecting others.
It will indeed be a rough couple of weeks. Hoping it starts to wind down with all the precautions being taken to prevent its spread. Walmart is closing all of its stores for 8 hours a day so the employees can restock the shelves. There are still people who are panic buying and they cannot get the products on the shelves fast enough.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Well it had to happen and Norfolk has now succumbed to the covid 19 virus, three cases yesterday. It was good while it lasted. Things are speeding up in the UK now and I think we will be in for a rough couple of weeks at least. Not a lot planned for today apart from getting dinner, more knitting on the cards then. Have a good Sunday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Alas, I think that awful disease is in every town on the globe. Some towns just do not know it yet. At least those in Norfolk have been identified and kept from infecting others.
> It will indeed be a rough couple of weeks. Hoping it starts to wind down with all the precautions being taken to prevent its spread. Walmart is closing all of its stores for 8 hours a day so the employees can restock the shelves. There are still people who are panic buying and they cannot get the products on the shelves fast enough.


Morning, there's been another case so far today but not sure when they put the figures together. I do feel sometimes that some of the measures put in place could be a bit stricter but our government seem to want a certain number of people to get it to build up mass immunity and to spread the number out so the health service can cope, personally I think this is a bit dangerous as they know so little about the virus. xx


----------



## Xiang

MrsB said:


> I remember when men wore actual swimming suits. Nowadays they hide under boogie shorts, cut off jeans or longer leg swim pants. Too bad.


I agree, some men actually look very good in bathers, but I do prefer more of a " Shorts" type of bathers, as opposed to the "budgie smuggler" type of bathers, and not the "board shorts", either! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, I've escaped from the family and the stupid horror film that's on tv. They expect me to sit and watch blood and guts and look interested? What a load of rubbish, it's called Saw lll. After half an hour I couldn't get away soon enough, to come into bed and catch up with you all today.
> 
> I am so sick of hearing about this virus. Stephen is on my back about washing my hands etc. Does he not wonder how I e actually got to this age? He is absolutely worried sick incase we get it. It looks like their holiday will be cancelled in Croatia. So they aren't happy about that and don't forget they are going to Florida too so it's quite on the cards they won't get there either. Work is not looking good either, so ours is a happy house ours is


Susan, I hear you, concerning the Saw series of films! I think I saw 5 minutes, of the first one, and have not even attempted to watch anymore of them! I used to like Horror films, but only up to the"R" Rating, at least I think that is it, so there are quite a few, that I won't even allow in my house; but I think 3 of my DD's, like to watch the higher rated Horror, like the Saw series. I just cannot stomach those, or ones like them! I do like a good Psychological Horror film, though! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Oops sorry pressed send too quickly. I can't seem to do anything right today.
> 
> I didn't sleep well last night. I woke up about 2.30ish so I put judge Judy on and watched her until 5ish. My bones were hurting. I was ok once the painkillers got in me. I hope you are all keeping yourselves well and are careful, we can only do what we can do. No more! Love yawl.


I hope you sleep better tonight, Susan! 
I won't be sleeping for awhile yet, as it feels as if I have done something to my neck, and along with the neck pain, I also have shoulder and head pain, so I am not having a very nice time atm! Things will improve though, I just need to be patient, and also apply some gel to my neck & shoulder; and wait for the analgesia to kick in!???????????? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> You look years younger, it's lovely hair.


Believe it or not, my hair is what I call " Spider Silk" hair. My hair has always been very fine, like the hair of a baby, but since the colour began to leave my hair, it has become so much finer (even though there seems to be quite a lot of it), and when there is the slightest of breezes, there will be many strands of my hair, trying to imitate the Spider Silk, that helps baby spider s float to new areas, so they don't over populate the area that their parent Spider lives in! Sometimes, so much of my hair is floating around my head, that it looks almost like the halos that are drawn around an Angel's head, but not yellow, and almost invisible! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Believe it or not, my hair is what I call " Spider Silk" hair. My hair has always been very fine, like the hair of a baby, but since the colour began to leave my hair, it has become so much finer (even though there seems to be quite a lot of it), and when there is the slightest of breezes, there will be many strands of my hair, trying to imitate the Spider Silk, that helps baby spider s float to new areas, so they don't over populate the area that their parent Spider lives in! Sometimes, so much of my hair is floating around my head, that it looks almost like the halos that are drawn around an Angel's head, but not yellow, and almost invisible! ???????? xoxoxo


My hair has got so much coarser since it lost its colour, it used to be very fine, straight and full of static!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My hair has got so much coarser since it lost its colour, it used to be very fine, straight and full of static!!! xxxx


That is exactly what my hair is like now! I think mum had beautiful Auburn/ red hair, but the strands were very thick, and when her hair turned white, it became very soft, and almost luminous, her hair was covetted, by every older lady, who lived in PL Pirie, at that time! My hair isn't while, or grey, all of the time; sometimes it almost looks like the colour of very pale, gold honey, and I love it, but unfortunately that colour won't stay with me, so I am waiting patiently, to see if I finish with pure white hair, like mum, and her mum, ended up with.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is exactly what my hair is like now! I think mum had beautiful Auburn/ red hair, but the strands were very thick, and when her hair turned white, it became very soft, and almost luminous, her hair was covetted, by every older lady, who lived in PL Pirie, at that time! My hair isn't while, or grey, all of the time; sometimes it almost looks like the colour of very pale, gold honey, and I love it, but unfortunately that colour won't stay with me, so I am waiting patiently, to see if I finish with pure white hair, like mum, and her mum, ended up with.


Mine looks pure white at first glance but there are lots of dark individual strands still in there. I asked my hairdresser if they could be bleached out but she said they are so dark, they would just go orange!! Not a good look!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

I need to sign out, for a while, so that my eyes can take a break! Ever since this ridiculous cataract worsened, 1 have not been able to do anything, that requires using my eyes, because after only a few moments, both eyes began to cause me pain, and the longer I try to continue working, the more pain I have to endure! So I am now leaving here, to sit and twiddle my thumbs, until I get tired enough to be able to sleep! ???????????????? xoxoxo 

Enjoy the remainder of the day, or evening, whereever you might be, and stay vigilant and well! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You so funny, love Aussie wit!! xxxx


Mine comes from the combination of the Irish and the Scots wit, but I am afraid, it wasn't appreciated much. at school, or at work; Those people preferred the straight forward humour, that one didn't have to work too hard to understand it! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny Seattle! Supposed to be sunny and clear for most of the week ahead. That helps a bit to keep the spirits up. Not much planned for today. I hope you all have a good one whatever you are doing. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Mine looks pure white at first glance but there are lots of dark individual strands still in there. I asked my hairdresser if they could be bleached out but she said they are so dark, they would just go orange!! Not a good look!! xxxx


Your hair always looks gorgeous XXX


----------



## grandma susan

First of all...Jackie can you hear us? Why are you not answering e mails? 

Good evening girls, I'm peed off. After hearing on tv the health minister telling me I might be isolated away from family etc for a FEW MONTHS. my god they haven't a clue what they are doing. It's just to make the numbers look good. I'm really fed up with the lot of it. The mention I heard was 4mths. I can understand them closing socials for over 70s but they vast expect us to live an isolated life for months. They'll be more, Suicides and depressions and dead bodies all over the place...omg I just can't go there. I called for petrol today, because I had to. I only use $20 in 6 weeks. And the lines were stupid. It's the government making most people panic. That's enough said. Feel free to let your feeling be known. 

I'm home from Stephens. Done some sudokus and my kitchen is a tip because I couldn't be bothered to tidy it. I think it's a bit of "it's my house so I'll do what I want" I really am in a bad mood hahahah...I'm laughing very falsely. Hope your all ok. Love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> You are in the majority of those that like Judge Judy. I think she stinks. Our courts are not run anything like that. I am sure she has turned many people away from seeking judgement because of the way she acts. It is all an act and she laughs all the way to the bank.
> Oops sorry that sounds nasty.


Hey no it's ok for you to think the way you do. No rights or wrongs. I think she gets to the knuckle sometimes. I do honestly wish that some of our judges would tell folks off like she does. Ours is to darn soft at times. But I do like watching her and she is funny?


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I agree, some men actually look very good in bathers, but I do prefer more of a " Shorts" type of bathers, as opposed to the "budgie smuggler" type of bathers, and not the "board shorts", either! ????????????????????


I don't mind a budgie smuggler as long as they don't have a beer tummy sticking over the top. That's when I fancy fish and chips instead.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Your hair always looks gorgeous XXX


You are too kind, pure fluke!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Believe it or not, my hair is what I call " Spider Silk" hair. My hair has always been very fine, like the hair of a baby, but since the colour began to leave my hair, it has become so much finer (even though there seems to be quite a lot of it), and when there is the slightest of breezes, there will be many strands of my hair, trying to imitate the Spider Silk, that helps baby spider s float to new areas, so they don't over populate the area that their parent Spider lives in! Sometimes, so much of my hair is floating around my head, that it looks almost like the halos that are drawn around an Angel's head, but not yellow, and almost invisible! ???????? xoxoxo


Ok????


----------



## grandma susan

Just had thought about jackies e mails, I must have the right address because I've sent her a Jackie Lawson card before. I can't understand it. Never mind.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> First of all...Jackie can you hear us? Why are you not answering e mails?
> 
> Good evening girls, I'm peed off. After hearing on tv the health minister telling me I might be isolated away from family etc for a FEW MONTHS. my god they haven't a clue what they are doing. It's just to make the numbers look good. I'm really fed up with the lot of it. The mention I heard was 4mths. I can understand them closing socials for over 70s but they vast expect us to live an isolated life for months. They'll be more, Suicides and depressions and dead bodies all over the place...omg I just can't go there. I called for petrol today, because I had to. I only use $20 in 6 weeks. And the lines were stupid. It's the government making most people panic. That's enough said. Feel free to let your feeling be known.
> 
> I'm home from Stephens. Done some sudokus and my kitchen is a tip because I couldn't be bothered to tidy it. I think it's a bit of "it's my house so I'll do what I want" I really am in a bad mood hahahah...I'm laughing very falsely. Hope your all ok. Love yawl. Xxx


I've just had a WhatsApp lecture from DD, telling me to start online shopping and stay in like we're a pair of doddering old b*****s instead of responsible grown ups! I told her very politely though and said thank you for caring!!! I completely agree with you Susan!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Just had thought about jackies e mails, I must have the right address because I've sent her a Jackie Lawson card before. I can't understand it. Never mind.


You could phone her, I can pm you the number? xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I've just had a WhatsApp lecture from DD, telling me to start online shopping and stay in like we're a pair of doddering old b*****s instead of responsible grown ups! I told her very politely though and said thank you for caring!!! I completely agree with you Susan!! xxxx


We were playing cards with 3 other couples on Friday night and the host's daughter called from NYC admonishing them to stay home and away from people. We had to be quiet while he was on the phone. It felt like we were teenagers again with a parent on the phone!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We were playing cards with 3 other couples on Friday night and the host's daughter called from NYC admonishing them to stay home and away from people. We had to be quiet while he was on the phone. It felt like we were teenagers again with a parent on the phone!


I know!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Just had thought about jackies e mails, I must have the right address because I've sent her a Jackie Lawson card before. I can't understand it. Never mind.


I'm here just been preoccupied this afternoon, I have been on, and on the York site to Rebecca and been texting. I'm going to see my consultant this week and see what he advises. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm here just been preoccupied this afternoon, I have been on, and on the York site to Rebecca and been texting. I'm going to see my consultant this week and see what he advises. xx


Good plan! I hope he says it's a go for you. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Mine looks pure white at first glance but there are lots of dark individual strands still in there. I asked my hairdresser if they could be bleached out but she said they are so dark, they would just go orange!! Not a good look!! xxxx


What colour hair did you have, before it became beautifully white? ????????xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Mine looks pure white at first glance but there are lots of dark individual strands still in there. I asked my hairdresser if they could be bleached out but she said they are so dark, they would just go orange!! Not a good look!! xxxx





PurpleFi said:


> Your hair always looks gorgeous XXX


Please don't mess with your beautiful hair colour, because not only will you wreckthe hair colour, but will also wreck the texture of your hair; and we all love your hair! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sun Surrey. A bit of overnight frost but now clear blue skies.

We have cancelled KnitWIts this morning and will be setting up a Skype Group..

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an almost sunny Norfolk, nothing planned for the day so will get on with my shawl which is getting a bit big now, lots of stitches and only half way through, might have to make the bottom half shorter. Have a good Monday. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good to feel good about yourself love, I too feel better about myself than I ever have, do what I want, spend what I want (if I have it), say what I want. Life is good - except for you-know-what at the moment!! xxxx


Yep, I totally agree with everything in your post, even the last bit! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hey no it's ok for you to think the way you do. No rights or wrongs. I think she gets to the knuckle sometimes. I do honestly wish that some of our judges would tell folks off like she does. Ours is to darn soft at times. But I do like watching her and she is funny?


I think that the majority of governments are a bit soft, or many things! the main one that they are sufton, is the punishment metered out for the different crimes; the punishments definitely don't suit the crimes committed. I also think that children, from a defined age, should be punished as Adults, if they perform adult crimes, especially the violent crimes to other people! I know that will never happen, but one can only hope! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well I think that is me do my for now. DH & I will be off to the shops, every early, tomorrow morning, at about 0730, sothat hopefully we can finally get an essential item, that is now missing from every shop in town, because of the panic shoppers. Our Supermarkets are having a dedicated shopping hour, specifically for aged, and vulnerable pensioners, so that they are able to do their shopping, without the fear of being knocked over, or hurt, by other shoppers; and we will actually have a chance to get the terms that are disappearing from the shops, within an hour of the shops opening!
On that note, I will be going to bed early, hopefully will sleep, then get up a little earlier in the morning, to get to the shop in time to make use of the special shopping time! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EDT and -4'C (25'F) Partly cloudy today with no precipitation.
43 new cases over the weekend, including 1 in Cobourg, 6 km away and 2 in Whitby where I work. The government run casinos here have closed, which is good. A lot of older people go there. All the Ontario courts are closed, the federal courts are only hearing urgent cases and only in front of a judge, no jury. I haven't heard anything about the traffic courts in my building. Most child cares have closed, except the ones run by my emplorer. Two bad moves, Cobourg has opened a Covid testing facility INSIDE the Cobourg hospital. The idea everywhere else is to keep potential covid cases AWAY from the already sick people, but Cobourg DIDNT GET IT RIGHT! Also the government run trains have reduced the number of trains that they are running, forcing people to pack together on the remaining trains.
All of mum's photo clubs have cancelled. The dentist called my daughter and cancelled her tooth cleaning, they will be doing emergency work only.
In an interesting move, Starbucks have removed all their seats so you get your drink and go. I noticed that the McDonalds at the end of our subdivision had almost no one in it.
Premier Doug Ford is making it illegal for employers to ask for doctors' notes from people who self-isolate. Still, a lot of low-income people will still go to work, because they can't afford not to. My neighbour is staying at work, sleeping in his car. His wife has a lot of medical problems and she is staying home from work until this all goes away. The officials here are now predicting June.
I have knitted my fingers to the bone, ha ha. Not really. I'm not going to be able to finish my brioche poncho. It is almost 3 feet long. I estimate I'll get 4 feet of the yarn that I have on hand. My LYS is still open, but requesting that people come in one by one and not stay. She has set up a virtual knitting group on Facebook and already had a group on Ravelry. That may change as her helpers get sick. I do have more yarn to start something else.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well I think that is me do my for now. DH & I will be off to the shops, every early, tomorrow morning, at about 0730, sothat hopefully we can finally get an essential item, that is now missing from every shop in town, because of the panic shoppers. Our Supermarkets are having a dedicated shopping hour, specifically for aged, and vulnerable pensioners, so that they are able to do their shopping, without the fear of being knocked over, or hurt, by other shoppers; and we will actually have a chance to get the terms that are disappearing from the shops, within an hour of the shops opening!
> On that note, I will be going to bed early, hopefully will sleep, then get up a little earlier in the morning, to get to the shop in time to make use of the special shopping time! ???????? xoxoxo


The stockers at the grocery store were trying to stock the shelves as fast as the people were grabbing things off the shelves.
Toilet paper, hand towels and hand sanitizer are completely missing at our stores.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## nitz8catz

On a good note, the internet providers here said that they will not extra charge anyone that goes over their internet allotment. So everyone can Facetime or Skype their families and friends.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think that the majority of governments are a bit soft, or many things! the main one that they are sufton, is the punishment metered out for the different crimes; the punishments definitely don't suit the crimes committed. I also think that children, from a defined age, should be punished as Adults, if they perform adult crimes, especially the violent crimes to other people! I know that will never happen, but one can only hope! ???????????? xoxoxo


We have too many judges that want to get their names in the papers and hand out truly bizarre punishments for the crimes. I wish there were better reviews of cases like that. Usually they get overturned on appeal. Appeal cases are not published.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Norfolk, nothing planned for the day so will get on with my shawl which is getting a bit big now, lots of stitches and only half way through, might have to make the bottom half shorter. Have a good Monday. xx


Have a good Monday to you. Happy knitting.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sun Surrey. A bit of overnight frost but now clear blue skies.
> 
> We have cancelled KnitWIts this morning and will be setting up a Skype Group..
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


wall to wall bright blue sky. We should get out in it. Sun kills the virus.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sun Surrey. A bit of overnight frost but now clear blue skies.
> 
> We have cancelled KnitWIts this morning and will be setting up a Skype Group..
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Good for you. Mum's photo group haven't figured out Skype yet. I've pointed her to the KP sister forum a couple of times but she doesn't get it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Please don't mess with your beautiful hair colour, because not only will you wreckthe hair colour, but will also wreck the texture of your hair; and we all love your hair! ???????? xoxoxo


I'll agree. Your hair looks lovely June. It looks so thick and I never saw any dark spots.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm here just been preoccupied this afternoon, I have been on, and on the York site to Rebecca and been texting. I'm going to see my consultant this week and see what he advises. xx


I hope the consultant has an action plan for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> We were playing cards with 3 other couples on Friday night and the host's daughter called from NYC admonishing them to stay home and away from people. We had to be quiet while he was on the phone. It felt like we were teenagers again with a parent on the phone!


Telling mum to stay home has been useless. She has all the risk factors including age and pre-existing health issues, but she keeps getting in her car and driving off. She really isn't good about being told she can't do something.
Life has to go on.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I've just had a WhatsApp lecture from DD, telling me to start online shopping and stay in like we're a pair of doddering old b*****s instead of responsible grown ups! I told her very politely though and said thank you for caring!!! I completely agree with you Susan!! xxxx


DD has offered to run into the stores for me and I told her if my employer insists that I go to work, then I might as well be the one going to the stores too. If I have to self-quarantine, I'll confine myself to my bedroom and DD will have to deliver my meals to the door and sanitize the bathroom after I use it. She'll change her tune then.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Telling mum to stay home has been useless. She has all the risk factors including age and pre-existing health issues, but she keeps getting in her car and driving off. She really isn't good about being told she can't do something.
> Life has to go on.


We're being careful and people who are likely or possible to have been exposed are very good about self isolation.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I don't mind a budgie smuggler as long as they don't have a beer tummy sticking over the top. That's when I fancy fish and chips instead.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> First of all...Jackie can you hear us? Why are you not answering e mails?
> 
> Good evening girls, I'm peed off. After hearing on tv the health minister telling me I might be isolated away from family etc for a FEW MONTHS. my god they haven't a clue what they are doing. It's just to make the numbers look good. I'm really fed up with the lot of it. The mention I heard was 4mths. I can understand them closing socials for over 70s but they vast expect us to live an isolated life for months. They'll be more, Suicides and depressions and dead bodies all over the place...omg I just can't go there. I called for petrol today, because I had to. I only use $20 in 6 weeks. And the lines were stupid. It's the government making most people panic. That's enough said. Feel free to let your feeling be known.
> 
> I'm home from Stephens. Done some sudokus and my kitchen is a tip because I couldn't be bothered to tidy it. I think it's a bit of "it's my house so I'll do what I want" I really am in a bad mood hahahah...I'm laughing very falsely. Hope your all ok. Love yawl. Xxx


Hopefully the panic will subside over the next couple of weeks and people will adjust.
We're being told to use "social distancing" here. Everyone must stay an arms length away from everyone else. And anyone who is coughing or sneezing, stay home. They are saying here that this could last until June, based on how long it took China to get their outbreak under control.
Keep going to see your family, unless they get sick and don't interact with anyone along the way.
Love you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Ha ha ha. An employment lawyer was just on the TV and said that my employer can't send us home without pay because of self-isolation. Our CAO is going to have to change the messages that she has been sending out and stop being so snarky. Oh by the way, she is sending us all these messages from her house north of Toronto, because she won't come into work even though she expects us to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Seattle! Supposed to be sunny and clear for most of the week ahead. That helps a bit to keep the spirits up. Not much planned for today. I hope you all have a good one whatever you are doing. xxxooo


Enjoy the sunshine. Happy knitting. I hope your stash is up to the task. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I need to sign out, for a while, so that my eyes can take a break! Ever since this ridiculous cataract worsened, 1 have not been able to do anything, that requires using my eyes, because after only a few moments, both eyes began to cause me pain, and the longer I try to continue working, the more pain I have to endure! So I am now leaving here, to sit and twiddle my thumbs, until I get tired enough to be able to sleep! ???????????????? xoxoxo
> 
> Enjoy the remainder of the day, or evening, whereever you might be, and stay vigilant and well! ????????????????


I'm sorry your eyes are still giving your trouble.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Mine looks pure white at first glance but there are lots of dark individual strands still in there. I asked my hairdresser if they could be bleached out but she said they are so dark, they would just go orange!! Not a good look!! xxxx


My hair went auburn the one time I tried bleaching. I used to have a lot of red pigment in my hair.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is exactly what my hair is like now! I think mum had beautiful Auburn/ red hair, but the strands were very thick, and when her hair turned white, it became very soft, and almost luminous, her hair was covetted, by every older lady, who lived in PL Pirie, at that time! My hair isn't while, or grey, all of the time; sometimes it almost looks like the colour of very pale, gold honey, and I love it, but unfortunately that colour won't stay with me, so I am waiting patiently, to see if I finish with pure white hair, like mum, and her mum, ended up with.


I'm happy that my older hair is coming in white like my aunt, and not gunmetal grey like mum and my sister.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Believe it or not, my hair is what I call " Spider Silk" hair. My hair has always been very fine, like the hair of a baby, but since the colour began to leave my hair, it has become so much finer (even though there seems to be quite a lot of it), and when there is the slightest of breezes, there will be many strands of my hair, trying to imitate the Spider Silk, that helps baby spider s float to new areas, so they don't over populate the area that their parent Spider lives in! Sometimes, so much of my hair is floating around my head, that it looks almost like the halos that are drawn around an Angel's head, but not yellow, and almost invisible! ???????? xoxoxo


My sister and DD both had that "spider silk" hair when they were younger. Now they both have the thickest brown hair ever.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> wall to wall bright blue sky. We should get out in it. Sun kills the virus.


Enjoy your sunshine safely. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Another day of trying to convince my employer that we CAN work from home.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Telling mum to stay home has been useless. She has all the risk factors including age and pre-existing health issues, but she keeps getting in her car and driving off. She really isn't good about being told she can't do something.
> Life has to go on.


DH is going to be exactly the same, short of chaining him to the house not sure what else I can do. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sun Surrey. A bit of overnight frost but now clear blue skies.
> 
> We have cancelled KnitWIts this morning and will be setting up a Skype Group..
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


That's a good idea, I expect there will be a lot of that going on, especially among those now working from home. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well I think that is me do my for now. DH & I will be off to the shops, every early, tomorrow morning, at about 0730, sothat hopefully we can finally get an essential item, that is now missing from every shop in town, because of the panic shoppers. Our Supermarkets are having a dedicated shopping hour, specifically for aged, and vulnerable pensioners, so that they are able to do their shopping, without the fear of being knocked over, or hurt, by other shoppers; and we will actually have a chance to get the terms that are disappearing from the shops, within an hour of the shops opening!
> On that note, I will be going to bed early, hopefully will sleep, then get up a little earlier in the morning, to get to the shop in time to make use of the special shopping time! ???????? xoxoxo


I hope you get what you need Judi. I couldn't believe some of the overfilled trolleys at the supermarket yesterday, maybe they had big families, maybe they are shopping for elderly neighbours but I somehow doubt it. It is that sort of this that incites riots, I wish I'd taken a photo of the worst one we saw and shamed them on FB!! Good luck! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'll agree. Your hair looks lovely June. It looks so thick and I never saw any dark spots.


Thank you Nitz! It's not so much spots as odd dark hairs all over, probably about 1 in 50 is dark!!!


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Thank you Nitz! It's not so much spots as odd dark hairs all over, probably about 1 in 50 is dark!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Telling mum to stay home has been useless. She has all the risk factors including age and pre-existing health issues, but she keeps getting in her car and driving off. She really isn't good about being told she can't do something.
> Life has to go on.


I'm afraid that sounds a lot like me!!! Good for her!! :sm16: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We're being careful and people who are likely or possible to have been exposed are very good about self isolation.


Well done, let's hope it doesn't carry on for too long!! Stay well! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Ha ha ha. An employment lawyer was just on the TV and said that my employer can't send us home without pay because of self-isolation. Our CAO is going to have to change the messages that she has been sending out and stop being so snarky. Oh by the way, she is sending us all these messages from her house north of Toronto, because she won't come into work even though she expects us to go.


That's a bit two faced!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My hair went auburn the one time I tried bleaching. I used to have a lot of red pigment in my hair.


Me too, my hair was originally brown but I wanted to be blonde for my sisters wedding to spite her as I wasn't asked to be bridesmaid. I made an impact but maybe not the one I wanted!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My sister and DD both had that "spider silk" hair when they were younger. Now they both have the thickest brown hair ever.


Your hair is lovely and thick, as I recall!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's a good idea, I expect there will be a lot of that going on, especially among those now working from home. xxxx


The main concern here is that several of the ladies husbands work at Heathrow airport, in fact I should say about a third of the workforce from this area are someway related to the airport.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Me too, my hair was originally brown but I wanted to be blonde for my sisters wedding to spite her as I wasn't asked to be bridesmaid. I made an impact but maybe not the one I wanted!!


I like that color on you. But, your white hair is gorgeous. Mine is just beginning to get more gray. I look forward to being in the sun and my hair bleaching out so that more blonde strands will blend with the gray. We have rain for the next few days so I may have to resort to some Sun In (lightening) to boost it along.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> What colour hair did you have, before it became beautifully white? ððxoxoxo.


It was brown but not a rich brown and not really mousy! Cant' find a colour photo showing the natural colour, this one obviously had a bit of auburn tint on it!! Think this was my 18th birthday! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I like that color on you. But, your white hair is gorgeous. Mine is just beginning to get more gray. I look forward to being in the sun and my hair bleaching out so that more blonde strands will blend with the gray. We have rain for the next few days so I may have to resort to some Sun In (lightening) to boost it along.


Thanks Jeanette, the sun will soon be here, something to look forward to!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jeanette, the sun will soon be here, something to look forward to!! xxxx


It doesn't look very sunny in the forecast.

https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/Loudon+TN?canonicalCityId=b97dc976f89d3c6bdda1a6e898ffcb6465e2f683ef4ff52e8e7657ceac751af3


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It doesn't look very sunny in the forecast.
> 
> https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/Loudon+TN?canonicalCityId=b97dc976f89d3c6bdda1a6e898ffcb6465e2f683ef4ff52e8e7657ceac751af3


Oh. No that doesn't look good, time to get your knitting out although I expect there are plenty of things to do where you are, just stay away from people!!! Our weather is looking somewhat better!! xxxx
https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/7517a52d4d1815e639ae1001edb8c5fda2264ea579095b0f28f55c059599e074


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh. No that doesn't look good, time to get your knitting out although I expect there are plenty of things to do where you are, just stay away from people!!! Our weather is looking somewhat better!! xxxx
> https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/7517a52d4d1815e639ae1001edb8c5fda2264ea579095b0f28f55c059599e074


Not by much. Dale bought golf clubs at an estate sale so now is as good a time as any to join in. That and hiking and pickle ball are all planned. Dragon boating is on hold for now.

I may have to resort to actual emptying of boxes and deal with stuff we brought from IL which have not found their place in the new home yet. We are having company next week so have been finishing unpacking the bonus room. I am moving bedding sets around and also rugs, pillows, furniture and pictures. This is the latest combination of some of my bargain finds. There is also a corduroy/Sherpa throw in the pale hunter green that didn't get in the photo becauseI just got it. I like the way they go together.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Not by much. Dale bought golf clubs at an estate sale so now is as good a time as any to join in. That and hiking and pickle ball are all planned. Dragon boating is on hold for now.
> 
> I may have to resort to actual emptying of boxes and deal with stuff we brought from IL which have not found their place in the new home yet. We are having company next week so have been finishing unpacking the bonus room. I am moving bedding sets around and also rugs, pillows, furniture and pictures. This is the latest combination of some of my bargain finds. There is also a corduroy/Sherpa throw in the pale hunter green that didn't get in the photo becauseI just got it. I like the way they go together.


Very nice!! Have fun with your boxes, bet you find stuff you forgot you had!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Very nice!! Have fun with your boxes, bet you find stuff you forgot you had!! xxxx


I don't forget much, but do know that I'll have to deal with the boxes of photographs, silver pieces and family mementos that I couldn't decide on a year ago; not sure I'm any more prepared now to make those decisions.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't forget much, but do know that I'll have to deal with the boxes of photographs, silver pieces and family mementos that I couldn't decide on a year ago; not sure I'm any more prepared now to make those decisions.


I've dragged that stuff around 8 house moves. It's still in the loft!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> We were playing cards with 3 other couples on Friday night and the host's daughter called from NYC admonishing them to stay home and away from people. We had to be quiet while he was on the phone. It felt like we were teenagers again with a parent on the phone!





London Girl said:


> I know!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Jeanette, I had a very similar experience while D H & I were doing our shopping. I had seen a woman, who used to go to my Craft Group, but her son has almost completely stopped her from leaving her home. Anyway her & I were having a chat, because We hadn't seen each other for quite a while; and she was keeping an eye on where her son was, so I had a look at him, and I could actually see his anger, to wards his mother! He didn't say anything to me, but my friend's and that she would hear about it, on the way home, and for the following few days! I felt so sorry for her!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Jeanette, I had a very similar experience while D H & I were doing our shopping. I had seen a woman, who used to go to my Craft Group, but her son has almost completely stopped her from leaving her home. Anyway her & I were having a chat, because We hadn't seen each other for quite a while; and she was keeping an eye on where her son was, so I had a look at him, and I could actually see his anger, to wards his mother! He didn't say anything to me, but my friend's and that she would hear about it, on the way home, and for the following few days! I felt so sorry for her!


They think they are being protective but it just feels like smothering! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> They think they are being protective but it just feels like smothering! xxxx


Or, treatment as if we've lost our mental faculties.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The stockers at the grocery store were trying to stock the shelves as fast as the people were grabbing things off the shelves.
> Toilet paper, hand towels and hand sanitizer are completely missing at our stores.
> Good luck in your search.


Woolworths, in Australia, are having a special time, when only pensioners will be allowed into the shop, so that they will be able to be safer, while they do their shopping, from O730 to 0830, and I think that is beginning tomorrow. We will be able to get toilet paper, rice, pasta; and anything else that the Panickers are currently emptying the shops of! We also took a side step, and ordered some TP from the internet. I am also going to find out if I can order direct from the company, that manufacture a tp, as this situated in my Home state! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> On a good note, the internet providers here said that they will not extra charge anyone that goes over their internet allotment. So everyone can Facetime or Skype their families and friends.


That is a wonderful gesture, I wonder if our providers will do that! It would be great if every provider around the world did that, until everything settles down again, and we are able to bring back some form of Normality, and Stability, to the world! But dare I say, I really don't expect that to happen! ???????????? xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have too many judges that want to get their names in the papers and hand out truly bizarre punishments for the crimes. I wish there were better reviews of cases like that. Usually they get overturned on appeal. Appeal cases are not published.


So that means that the Public thinks those people who get off on an Appeal, are actually getting some kind of punishment, whereas in Reality, they have actually been given no punishment, and are effectively laughing in the face of the law!????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> wall to wall bright blue sky. We should get out in it. Sun kills the virus.


Can also give you Melanoma's, which can kill one! But it is still a good idea to get out in the sun, when one can, because as everyone knows, Sunshine has many benefits for us Humans!???????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. Another day of trying to convince my employer that we CAN work from home.
> Everyone have a great day.


I hope you have more success with that today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barely! Your hair is lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Me too, my hair was originally brown but I wanted to be blonde for my sisters wedding to spite her as I wasn't asked to be bridesmaid. I made an impact but maybe not the one I wanted!!


It looks good red! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good for you. Mum's photo group haven't figured out Skype yet. I've pointed her to the KP sister forum a couple of times but she doesn't get it.


What about if she uses the Messenger site, then she only needs to click on the Video symble(?sp), and her group can do a group Video Call, and I found that it was so much simpler, than using skype. I used that to do a group call to my girls, when we went to Denver in 2018, and it was great! Just saying! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> It doesn't look very sunny in the forecast.
> 
> https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/Loudon+TN?canonicalCityId=b97dc976f89d3c6bdda1a6e898ffcb6465e2f683ef4ff52e8e7657ceac751af3


We're lucky enough to have a sunny forecast through Saturday with a slight chance of rain on Sunday. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Woolworths, in Australia, are having a special time, when only pensioners will be allowed into the shop, so that they will be able to be safer, while they do their shopping, from O730 to 0830, and I think that is beginning tomorrow. We will be able to get toilet paper, rice, pasta; and anything else that the Panickers are currently emptying the shops of! We also took a side step, and ordered some TP from the internet. I am also going to find out if I can order direct from the company, that manufacture a tp, as this situated in my Home state! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


That's good, haven't heard of anything like that over here yet! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It looks good red! xxxooo


It was ginger!!! That didn't go down well!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Supposed to be sunny and mid-50s today. Will be doing laundry today and that will be my excitement for the day. I hope you all have a good one. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We're lucky enough to have a sunny forecast through Saturday with a slight chance of rain on Sunday. xxxooo


The lowest temperature here, over the next week, is 24 °C and our highest temp will be 39 °C, on Thursday! we must be into our extra weeks of Summer, this month, and perhaps we will begin to get the Autumn temperatures during April!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's good, haven't heard of anything like that over here yet! xxxx


I hope it does happen, in all of the Countries, where people have temporarily, lost their rational minds. Then perhaps everyone will be able to access all of the necessities! I am actually a little surprised that the Feminine hygiene products haven't also been flying off the shelves, even thò they are no longer needed in my household, there would still be many families, who they would be a necessary for; but perhaps the panicked ones have reached that thought, yet! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Barely! Your hair is lovely! xxxooo


It's probably my fault cos I look at it through a x10 magnifying mirror!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Woolworths, in Australia, are having a special time, when only pensioners will be allowed into the shop, so that they will be able to be safer, while they do their shopping, from O730 to 0830, and I think that is beginning tomorrow. We will be able to get toilet paper, rice, pasta; and anything else that the Panickers are currently emptying the shops of! We also took a side step, and ordered some TP from the internet. I am also going to find out if I can order direct from the company, that manufacture a tp, as this situated in my Home state! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


After reading your post, I checked on ebay for TP. Someone obviously thinks it's hilarious to offer the stuff secondhand.....! :sm06: :sm15: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Have spent a couple of hours assisting Mr P in the garden. 
Thought you might like some photos.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. Another day of trying to convince my employer that we CAN work from home.
> Everyone have a great day.


When you are on call, isn't that done from home, or do you have to go into the office, and stay there for the night, or the weekend ... I do know, from previous posts, that you do actually work from home, when you are on call! Perhaps point that out to your bosses, who do not seem to be too bright; especially as they *ARE* the bosses (they don't even warrant a capital letter)!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Telling mum to stay home has been useless. She has all the risk factors including age and pre-existing health issues, but she keeps getting in her car and driving off. She really isn't good about being told she can't do something.
> Life has to go on.





Barn-dweller said:


> DH is going to be exactly the same, short of chaining him to the house not sure what else I can do. xx


Our Govt has given Police the Power to arrest anyone who has been told to self-isolate; if it is found that they are not abiding by that Directive, and those people can also be fined up to $50,000, as Well as a gaol sentence! 
Drastic measures might just be needed, to tackle that small problem! Perhaps take away their keys, hide the car, and bolt every window, or door, that they might be able to escape through; or even install an electric fence, that gives a fairly good kick, on your property boundary, and ensure that it is too high to go over, and too close to the ground, to go under! ???????? :sm23: :sm23: ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Our Govt has given Police the Power to arrest anyone who has been told to self-isolate; if it is found that they are not abiding by that Directive, and those people can also be fined up to $50,000, as Well as a gaol sentence!
> Drastic measures might just be needed, to tackle that small problem! Perhaps take away their keys, hide the car, and bolt every window, or door, that they might be able to escape through; or even install an electric fence, that gives a fairly good kick, on your property boundary, and ensure that it is too high to go over, and too close to the ground, to go under! ???????? :sm23: :sm23: ???????????????????? xoxoxo


Easier just to let him go to prison, they have all those things already. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm here just been preoccupied this afternoon, I have been on, and on the York site to Rebecca and been texting. I'm going to see my consultant this week and see what he advises. xx





nitz8catz said:


> I hope the consultant has an action plan for you.


I also hope that there is an Action Plan, already to be implemented, when appropriate for you! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Have spent a couple of hours assisting Mr P in the garden.
> Thought you might like some photos.


Lovely. Isn't Bentley out there helping you, haven't seen him for a while. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> DD has offered to run into the stores for me and I told her if my employer insists that I go to work, then I might as well be the one going to the stores too. If I have to self-quarantine, I'll confine myself to my bedroom and DD will have to deliver my meals to the door and sanitize the bathroom after I use it. She'll change her tune then.


It will still have to be done, and you wont be able to do it, because that would be very counter-productive! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I don't mind a budgie smuggler as long as they don't have a beer tummy sticking over the top. That's when I fancy fish and chips instead.





nitz8catz said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Ha ha ha. An employment lawyer was just on the TV and said that my employer can't send us home without pay because of self-isolation. Our CAO is going to have to change the messages that she has been sending out and stop being so snarky. Oh by the way, she is sending us all these messages from her house north of Toronto, because she won't come into work even though she expects us to go.


Hmmm ... ... ... If your Govt makes it a Directive, then she will have to abide by the ruling!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry your eyes are still giving your trouble.


Yeah, me too, but I think that all non- urgent surgeries will be put on the backburners, until this crisis is well and Truly run its course, and is no longer dangerous; and I can see that wait as being anything, up to 12 months, possibly even longer! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My hair went auburn the one time I tried bleaching. I used to have a lot of red pigment in my hair.


Mav, what colour was your hair, when you were younger? I'm thinking that you might have had quite dark hair! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm happy that my older hair is coming in white like my aunt, and not gunmetal grey like mum and my sister.


I am also happy with the colour my hair is atm; although I am not really sure what colour it is, or isn't. Sometimes it looks like a very pale golden Honey colour, an other time it will slume white, and other times it looks like that gun metal grey, but I don't mind that, because that one is showing less, and less often. I am really hoping, If my hair doesn't stay the pale honey colour, that it will go the beautiful pure white, that my mum, and grandma had, b it I won't get the black lock, that grandma had at the nape of her neck, and with that, I am guessing that she had beautiful black hair when she was young! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Mav, what colour was your hair, when you were younger? I'm thinking that you might have had quite dark hair! xoxoxo


She still has, she's just a kid!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My sister and DD both had that "spider silk" hair when they were younger. Now they both have the thickest brown hair ever.


my youngest sisher, and both brothers, got the thick hair, and I think the other 3 of us, got varying fineness from our father, mum had very course, thick hair. she used to tell us that she had horse hair, instead of human hair, and while she was a child, she always had long hair, and apparently she used to suffer with headaches, because of the weight of her hair. when she reached a certain age, she was allowed to get her hair cut, and she said it felt like she was going to float away, because the weight of her hair was gone! I would have loved to know what that hair actually weighed! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely. Isn't Bentley out there helping you, haven't seen him for a while. xx


He was chasing next doors cat around. He is now completely worn out. X


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I hope you get what you need Judi. I couldn't believe some of the overfilled trolleys at the supermarket yesterday, maybe they had big families, maybe they are shopping for elderly neighbours but I somehow doubt it. It is that sort of this that incites riots, I wish I'd taken a photo of the worst one we saw and shamed them on FB!! Good luck! xxxx


Thanks June, we will definitely be able to get what we need, because the Locusts wouldn't have been allowed into the shop, unless they have a pension card; and all of the shelves will have been restocked.
I saw on the regular Internet, that one shop is closing for 8 hours, every day, so that the staff can restock the shelves; Iin thinking that this shore might either be a 24/7 store, because otherwise, surely they would have the time to restock, as soon as the store closed at their regular time! ???????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## MrsB

He reminds me of my cat, Buddy.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thank you Nitz! It's not so much spots as odd dark hairs all over, probably about 1 in 50 is dark!!!
> 
> Can you spot the dark hairs?!...


June, it might be easier for you to see your remaining dark hairs, but they are very unobvious for me, in fact I couldn't even see any, when I enlarged the photo! so to me, your hair is perfectly white!

forgot to say that my DD3 has the opposite ofyour hair, she has very dark hair, and also has quite a few white hairs, distributed quite evenly throughout her hair, but more densely along he part. She did try to hide it with dye, a few times, but the white hairs wouldn't take up the dyes! So now she just goes natural, and it really looks good, or atleast I like it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Have spent a couple of hours assisting Mr P in the garden.
> Thought you might like some photos.


Lovely signs of spring and hope! ????????xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Me too, my hair was originally brown but I wanted to be blonde for my sisters wedding to spite her as I wasn't asked to be bridesmaid. I made an impact but maybe not the one I wanted!!


Your hair was still a nice colour, even if it wasn't what you wanted!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They think they are being protective but it just feels like smothering! xxxx


Exactly!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm home from s and b and we have had a giggling time. Of course we've all been on about this virus. Some are going to make sure they have the gin in. Blow the TRs ???? They are putting priorities first. The majority say they aren't stopping in for 4mth, I'm not too sure if it's a good or a bad thing. One ladies son went to tesco to shop for her and came home with six tins of beans amongst her shopping. She doesn't like beans???? It just got crazier. We all had to sanitize at the door where we sign in before we could go in the room. None of us seem to have fevers or coughs, so I would imagine we could be OK. All the tables had been cleaned down with antiseptic wipes. Not much more we can do.????. I know it's a very serious matter but the fun it gave us today was worth a day in isolation. Margaret didn't go because she was going to see Alex her baby Gd. Can't understand why! (Only joking) my grandsons come first. I've got a few jokes I've received on watts app this afternoon, I'll share them with you later.

I never mind anyone from next door using my drive when they have their sons there. It has room for 4 cars. But today when I got home I couldn't get on. Well if I did, then they couldn't have gotten out. So I chased them...???? So she's parked her car round the front. Where we live there's only me allowed to park because my drive is there. They are supposedly just to use the railway land to unpack and unload. Well that's silly now because we have Karen and they have loads of steps up to their front door so they park round the back, which is my front. (Hope you all understood this because I've even lost myself on this one).i don't mind sharing at all. They are good to me but I'm having to draw the line when I can't get on my own drive. No probs though????

Well that's about all I'm going to say, over 60s are on tomorrow as far as we know. It won't be long before the centre closes then we can't go. I hope they are open tomorrow because I won $20 on Saturday and I would like it very much THANKYOU. Love yawl. Xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> After reading your post, I checked on ebay for TP. Someone obviously thinks it's hilarious to offer the stuff secondhand.....! :sm06: :sm15: :sm25: xxxx


Oh oh! we might be in trouble then! I really hope not! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Oh oh! we might be in trouble then! I really hope not! If we are not happy will the purchase, and it isn't as we expect, then we can get our money back, though paypal! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Easier just to let him go to prison, they have all those things already. xx :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Just had phone call from Lynn for lunch on Friday. I've said I'll go but I might not tell Stephen, I'll just get earache!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, it might be easier for you to see your remaining dark hairs, but they are very unobvious for me, in fact I couldn't even see any, when I enlarged the photo! so to me, your hair is perfectly white!
> 
> forgot to say that my DD3 has the opposite ofyour hair, she has very dark hair, and also has quite a few white hairs, distributed quite evenly throughout her hair, but more densely along he part. She did try to hide it with dye, a few times, but the white hairs wouldn't take up the dyes! So now she just goes natural, and it really looks good, or atleast I like it! ???????????? xoxoxo


Mine started off like your DD and as the grey started to outnumber the brown, I went blonde for many years then realised it was ruining my hair and was a real drag to keep the roots looking good so I gave in and grew it out. I do like it now but only because I use a silver shampoo which gives it the palest touch of lilac!!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> You could phone her, I can pm you the number? xxxx


THANKYOU June. I believe she's emailed Rebecca now so panic over......


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely signs of spring and hope! ????????xxxooo


Hi Pam, I was just out in my garden and my daffs and crocuses are starting to go off now but my wallflowers are bursting into life and my cyclamen still look wonderful!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> We were playing cards with 3 other couples on Friday night and the host's daughter called from NYC admonishing them to stay home and away from people. We had to be quiet while he was on the phone. It felt like we were teenagers again with a parent on the phone!


I'm getting earache about going to York....I'm just keeping fingers crossed


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm getting earache about going to York....I'm just keeping fingers crossed


I would be too if my DD knew I was planning on going......!!! :sm17: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Just had phone call from Lynn for lunch on Friday. I've said I'll go but I might not tell Stephen, I'll just get earache!


Hopefully your lunch will still be a go. Just read that here in our state the governor has said all restaurants and bars and other meeting places are to be temporarily closed except if you want to order and take out (food only, not booze). Crazy world!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm here just been preoccupied this afternoon, I have been on, and on the York site to Rebecca and been texting. I'm going to see my consultant this week and see what he advises. xx


That's good Jackie. To be honest I have my doubts as to it being on. Well have to wait till the last minute. I'm also getting a little (growing bigger) lecture about going. I've been given a bottle of sanitizer and I was asked by DS if I wanted him to show me how to wash my hands????????. I don't know how the heck I've got to be 70. Who the he heck do they think brought them up? ????????????. I did get a wobble, all on my own last night, about stopping in for 4mths. As far as I'm concerned it's a no brainier. I shall go and take flowers to Albert and I'll go to Stephens. That only leave s and b and bingo and I would imagine the centre will be closed. Fingers crossed Jackie. You must do what your consultant says though. You might be silly to go against him. Anyway you don't need a lecture. Our medium at the end of March has been cancelled!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, I was just out in my garden and my daffs and crocuses are starting to go off now but my wallflowers are bursting into life and my cyclamen still look wonderful!! xxxx


That is great to hear! ????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Telling mum to stay home has been useless. She has all the risk factors including age and pre-existing health issues, but she keeps getting in her car and driving off. She really isn't good about being told she can't do something.
> Life has to go on.


I do sort of agree to an extent. As long as she's not in bait gatherings. We have to have common sense. I haven't enough time left in my life to take 4ths out of. One lady was told by her doctor that she had to stop having her brandy and lemonade in case she fell when she was outside. She's a bit miffed....she's 97.....I know what I'd do.....


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> Not by much. Dale bought golf clubs at an estate sale so now is as good a time as any to join in. That and hiking and pickle ball are all planned. Dragon boating is on hold for now.
> 
> I may have to resort to actual emptying of boxes and deal with stuff we brought from IL which have not found their place in the new home yet. We are having company next week so have been finishing unpacking the bonus room. I am moving bedding sets around and also rugs, pillows, furniture and pictures. This is the latest combination of some of my bargain finds. There is also a corduroy/Sherpa throw in the pale hunter green that didn't get in the photo becauseI just got it. I like the way they go together.


I love your carpet. X


----------



## PurpleFi

MrsB said:


> He reminds me of my cat, Buddy.


What a sweetie.


----------



## grandma susan

Omg. It doesn't look real.....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm home from s and b and we have had a giggling time. Of course we've all been on about this virus. Some are going to make sure they have the gin in. Blow the TRs ???? They are putting priorities first. The majority say they aren't stopping in for 4mth, I'm not too sure if it's a good or a bad thing. One ladies son went to tesco to shop for her and came home with six tins of beans amongst her shopping. She doesn't like beans???? It just got crazier. We all had to sanitize at the door where we sign in before we could go in the room. None of us seem to have fevers or coughs, so I would imagine we could be OK. All the tables had been cleaned down with antiseptic wipes. Not much more we can do.????. I know it's a very serious matter but the fun it gave us today was worth a day in isolation. Margaret didn't go because she was going to see Alex her baby Gd. Can't understand why! (Only joking) my grandsons come first. I've got a few jokes I've received on watts app this afternoon, I'll share them with you later.
> 
> I never mind anyone from next door using my drive when they have their sons there. It has room for 4 cars. But today when I got home I couldn't get on. Well if I did, then they couldn't have gotten out. So I chased them...???? So she's parked her car round the front. Where we live there's only me allowed to park because my drive is there. They are supposedly just to use the railway land to unpack and unload. Well that's silly now because we have Karen and they have loads of steps up to their front door so they park round the back, which is my front. (Hope you all understood this because I've even lost myself on this one).i don't mind sharing at all. They are good to me but I'm having to draw the line when I can't get on my own drive. No probs though????
> 
> Well that's about all I'm going to say, over 60s are on tomorrow as far as we know. It won't be long before the centre closes then we can't go. I hope they are open tomorrow because I won $20 on Saturday and I would like it very much THANKYOU. Love yawl. Xxxxx


I completely understand you are all back to front. Xxxxxxxxx????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I would be too if my DD knew I was planning on going......!!! :sm17: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


COWARD. Hahahah. Be a woman......I might go and not let on......


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> He was chasing next doors cat around. He is now completely worn out. X


Ah bless. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> That's good Jackie. To be honest I have my doubts as to it being on. Well have to wait till the last minute. I'm also getting a little (growing bigger) lecture about going. I've been given a bottle of sanitizer and I was asked by DS if I wanted him to show me how to wash my hands????????. I don't know how the heck I've got to be 70. Who the he heck do they think brought them up? ????????????. I did get a wobble, all on my own last night, about stopping in for 4mths. As far as I'm concerned it's a no brainier. I shall go and take flowers to Albert and I'll go to Stephens. That only leave s and b and bingo and I would imagine the centre will be closed. Fingers crossed Jackie. You must do what your consultant says though. You might be silly to go against him. Anyway you don't need a lecture. Our medium at the end of March has been cancelled!


In some ways, for myself, I'm not too worried and I'm under 70 anyway :sm15: :sm15: More to the point DH has underlying problems so I don't want to compromise him. I'm sure you would be the same if Albert were still here. Not sure whether trains or hotels will even be open by then. Anyway will wait and see, that's if my appointment isn't cancelled. xx


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> COWARD. Hahahah. Be a woman......I might go and not let on......


Sorry girls, I've lost my bottle. I can't do York. I'm so sorry, will go when we are all clear....love yawl ????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> In some ways, for myself, I'm not too worried and I'm under 70 anyway :sm15: :sm15: More to the point DH has underlying problems so I don't want to compromise him. I'm sure you would be the same if Albert were still here. Not sure whether trains or hotels will even be open by then. Anyway will wait and see, that's if my appointment isn't cancelled. xx


I most certainly would be the same with Albert. There'd be no question of it. I've sent an email Jackie.


----------



## grandma susan

I also think that if I get quarantined in York I don't want to be there miles away from everyone. No excuses. I AM SORRY don't like letting friends down, but my minds made up


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I also think that if I get quarantined in York I don't want to be there miles away from everyone. No excuses. I AM SORRY don't like letting friends down, but my minds made up


 Completely understand. News now says no unnecessary travel, social gatherings and avoid cafes, theatres and reztaurants. Mr P and DD have said not to go and I agree. I am not prepared to risk it or pass the risk on to my family. Sorry wr can make up for it when all this is over.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm hoping to go for fish and chips with Lynn on Friday. Where we are going is very spacious. I've got my satinizer and we can stay well away from everyone. It may all change again.


----------



## Islander

Hello from the Island, we have a sunny week in store, it does cheer things up with all the chaos happening now. Things are moving fast here with the virus, schools, dentists, daycares, libraries, businesses, seniors centre's, sports arena's are closing down rapidly. No more elective surgeries, only emergencies. 

The dollar is sinking and people are starting to get concerned, as Covid-19 cases are going up rapidly. We have it on the Island now and have gone from 1 to 7 in a matter of days. My youngest DD is expecting layoff slips from both her jobs leaving her with EI to cope, thank goodness for that. BC Ferries has only 2 sailings a day from previous hourly. There's not enough ridership to support running expensive ships and staffing them. 

I am happy to be rural, as there is less transmission in the open air and really no one to social distance from! I don't feel isolated at all as technology keeps me in touch with friends and Skype is like visiting so I have no complaints. We just have to do the best we can and think about others right?

It's taken me 3 hrs to order groceries online locally for Mum, and I've still not got through... you can't pick a time slot for delivery, they have it blocked as they are so bogged down and behind. I'm going to try again at 2 a.m. 

Woody isn't hyperthyroid as thought. Vet thinks allergies are causing malabsorption making him thin. So no more chicken, wheat or corn. Funny... turkey is ok as it's a different protein. I also have to give him weekly injections of B12 for 8 weeks and then monthly after that. If he doesn't improve he more than likely has a chronic bowel issue that will require meds. He's a cheeky cat that acts like a 1yr old and not 14 yrs old! 

I love wallflower's, can smell them from here June! The elk have left me with only 2 daffodil flowers so far, I'm protecting them from their clubbed feet with my life! 
Keep smiling and stay safe sisters. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk. Not sure what I'm going to do today, not a lot I expect. Need to catch up now as I've been stuck in the kitchen up to now. Have a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It is raining.
There were only 34 new cases in Ontario last night which is less than on the weekend, but most of these were community transmitted with no travel connection.
All restaurants, bars and theaters are closed. Only takeout and drive-thrus are allowed. Tim Hortons have locked their doors and are operating thru their drive-thru windows only. Any business that doesn't close faces $25,000 fine per day. This is affecting all the low income people. Amazon in Toronto is saying that they need 100,000 more people to work in their warehouse, so some of them can get jobs there. 
The Toronto marathon and Mississauga marathons in May have been cancelled.
The borders have been closed to all except Canadians and Americans. All planes will be landing in 4 airports only and everyone disembarking will be put in quarantine. Montreal airport has police on site to enforce that.
Shopper's Drug Mart has talked to Australia. For the first hour, only seniors and people with mobility issues will be allowed in their stores to get their medicine.
I went to the grocery store last night to get something that I could make for lunch. Our prime minister and premier's messages that the supply lines for food would not be affected were just political speak. There were vegetables, if you wanted beets or onions. There were no other vegetables available. And a lot of the shelves were bare.
Yesterday was business as normal at my workplace. This morning, an employer similar to mine has announced it has closed their doors and sent all their employees home. We are still getting the snarky message to show up or don't get paid. We got a notice in our lobby that "Our employees have not been tested for the Covid-19 virus. Use this facility at your own risk" How about that.
They did a bogus test having all of us sign onto the internet through the same access point and downloading a 1GB (HUGE) size file to PROVE that we can't work from home. We already proved that we CAN work from home when we were sent home due to the fumes in the basement on the previous occasion. #1 - we won't be using the same internet access point. #2 - we won't be downloading 1GB files, unless we're stupid. But our bosses, went "see .. We told you that we aren't able to have you work from home"
On the home front, my LYS announced yesterday that she is closing her shop. And she doesn't have an online shop so this is hurting her business big time. The other yarn store in Peterborough is also closed, but she does have an online store.
I need a cozy for my water bottle to keep the water cold, so I'm knitting at work. If they don't like it, they can send me home. HA


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not a freaking robot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, breezy Norfolk. Not sure what I'm going to do today, not a lot I expect. Need to catch up now as I've been stuck in the kitchen up to now. Have a good day. xx


Open a window and let that breeze in a little. Have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hello from the Island, we have a sunny week in store, it does cheer things up with all the chaos happening now. Things are moving fast here with the virus, schools, dentists, daycares, libraries, businesses, seniors centre's, sports arena's are closing down rapidly. No more elective surgeries, only emergencies.
> 
> The dollar is sinking and people are starting to get concerned, as Covid-19 cases are going up rapidly. We have it on the Island now and have gone from 1 to 7 in a matter of days. My youngest DD is expecting layoff slips from both her jobs leaving her with EI to cope, thank goodness for that. BC Ferries has only 2 sailings a day from previous hourly. There's not enough ridership to support running expensive ships and staffing them.
> 
> I am happy to be rural, as there is less transmission in the open air and really no one to social distance from! I don't feel isolated at all as technology keeps me in touch with friends and Skype is like visiting so I have no complaints. We just have to do the best we can and think about others right?
> 
> It's taken me 3 hrs to order groceries online locally for Mum, and I've still not got through... you can't pick a time slot for delivery, they have it blocked as they are so bogged down and behind. I'm going to try again at 2 a.m.
> 
> Woody isn't hyperthyroid as thought. Vet thinks allergies are causing malabsorption making him thin. So no more chicken, wheat or corn. Funny... turkey is ok as it's a different protein. I also have to give him weekly injections of B12 for 8 weeks and then monthly after that. If he doesn't improve he more than likely has a chronic bowel issue that will require meds. He's a cheeky cat that acts like a 1yr old and not 14 yrs old!
> 
> I love wallflower's, can smell them from here June! The elk have left me with only 2 daffodil flowers so far, I'm protecting them from their clubbed feet with my life!
> Keep smiling and stay safe sisters. xoxoxo


WestJet airlines said they are shutting down next Monday. Our government trains are on holiday schedules over here. And VIA train is not going between the provinces.
2 am delivery! It's a good thing that you are used to waking up in the middle of the night!
Bella-kitty is allergic to tuna. Do you know how hard it is to find a cat food without tuna. It's great that he is still acting like a kitten.
Sorry about your flowers and the elk. My snow has finally gone, but no flowers yet.
I'm not smiling, but I am staying as safe as I can.
I;m glad that you can come on here.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm hoping to go for fish and chips with Lynn on Friday. Where we are going is very spacious. I've got my satinizer and we can stay well away from everyone. It may all change again.


Guard that sanitizer, you can't get any here anymore. People are making home remedies.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Completely understand. News now says no unnecessary travel, social gatherings and avoid cafes, theatres and reztaurants. Mr P and DD have said not to go and I agree. I am not prepared to risk it or pass the risk on to my family. Sorry wr can make up for it when all this is over.


York will still be there in the fall.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I also think that if I get quarantined in York I don't want to be there miles away from everyone. No excuses. I AM SORRY don't like letting friends down, but my minds made up


You are a wise woman.
<Hugs>


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Sorry girls, I've lost my bottle. I can't do York. I'm so sorry, will go when we are all clear....love yawl ????????????????????


I know we've tried Skype in a group chat, That didn't work well. Does What's App have a group chat? You can all have a virtual York visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> In some ways, for myself, I'm not too worried and I'm under 70 anyway :sm15: :sm15: More to the point DH has underlying problems so I don't want to compromise him. I'm sure you would be the same if Albert were still here. Not sure whether trains or hotels will even be open by then. Anyway will wait and see, that's if my appointment isn't cancelled. xx


That's one of the reasons why I'm annoyed with my employer. Mum is over 70 and has health issues, so she is in the risk group. AND SHE WON'T TAKE ANY OF THE PRECAUTIONS. I may have to give her car keys to DD. It's actually good that places are locking up here, it limits the number of places that she can go and talk to people. She uses shopping as a mental support. (You wouldn't believe some of the junk that she has brought home from her shopping trips. We have more trinkets than anyone needs) So the lock ups are hurting her.
I hope your appointment isn't cancelled.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hello from the Island, we have a sunny week in store, it does cheer things up with all the chaos happening now. Things are moving fast here with the virus, schools, dentists, daycares, libraries, businesses, seniors centre's, sports arena's are closing down rapidly. No more elective surgeries, only emergencies.
> 
> The dollar is sinking and people are starting to get concerned, as Covid-19 cases are going up rapidly. We have it on the Island now and have gone from 1 to 7 in a matter of days. My youngest DD is expecting layoff slips from both her jobs leaving her with EI to cope, thank goodness for that. BC Ferries has only 2 sailings a day from previous hourly. There's not enough ridership to support running expensive ships and staffing them.
> 
> I am happy to be rural, as there is less transmission in the open air and really no one to social distance from! I don't feel isolated at all as technology keeps me in touch with friends and Skype is like visiting so I have no complaints. We just have to do the best we can and think about others right?
> 
> It's taken me 3 hrs to order groceries online locally for Mum, and I've still not got through... you can't pick a time slot for delivery, they have it blocked as they are so bogged down and behind. I'm going to try again at 2 a.m.
> 
> Woody isn't hyperthyroid as thought. Vet thinks allergies are causing malabsorption making him thin. So no more chicken, wheat or corn. Funny... turkey is ok as it's a different protein. I also have to give him weekly injections of B12 for 8 weeks and then monthly after that. If he doesn't improve he more than likely has a chronic bowel issue that will require meds. He's a cheeky cat that acts like a 1yr old and not 14 yrs old!
> 
> I love wallflower's, can smell them from here June! The elk have left me with only 2 daffodil flowers so far, I'm protecting them from their clubbed feet with my life!
> Keep smiling and stay safe sisters. xoxoxo


Hi Darling! So nice of you to feed the elk their favourite snack!! :sm23: Looks like it's going to cost you money, whatever turns out to be wrong with Woody, I know you could well do without that! I hope he can continue enjoying his long life now you have got him some help!

This virus sucks and is taking the fun out of everything, says in the paper that grandparents should stay away from their grandchildren, that's the worst punishment for me. DH's worst punishment has just been confirmed, no Grand National and all horse racing suspended!!

Take care of yourselves and I truly hope you stay safe, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I haven't caught up but it's time for me to go. The only good thing about having to work now, the highway is bare. I had saw maybe 50 cars on the whole 45 minute drive. And I didn't have to wait for a single bus! 
Call your family and talk to them on the phone. Keep everyone safe.
Everyone have the best day that you can.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It is raining.
> There were only 34 new cases in Ontario last night which is less than on the weekend, but most of these were community transmitted with no travel connection.
> All restaurants, bars and theaters are closed. Only takeout and drive-thrus are allowed. Tim Hortons have locked their doors and are operating thru their drive-thru windows only. Any business that doesn't close faces $25,000 fine per day. This is affecting all the low income people. Amazon in Toronto is saying that they need 100,000 more people to work in their warehouse, so some of them can get jobs there.
> The Toronto marathon and Mississauga marathons in May have been cancelled.
> The borders have been closed to all except Canadians and Americans. All planes will be landing in 4 airports only and everyone disembarking will be put in quarantine. Montreal airport has police on site to enforce that.
> Shopper's Drug Mart has talked to Australia. For the first hour, only seniors and people with mobility issues will be allowed in their stores to get their medicine.
> I went to the grocery store last night to get something that I could make for lunch. Our prime minister and premier's messages that the supply lines for food would not be affected were just political speak. There were vegetables, if you wanted beets or onions. There were no other vegetables available. And a lot of the shelves were bare.
> Yesterday was business as normal at my workplace. This morning, an employer similar to mine has announced it has closed their doors and sent all their employees home. We are still getting the snarky message to show up or don't get paid. We got a notice in our lobby that "Our employees have not been tested for the Covid-19 virus. Use this facility at your own risk" How about that.
> They did a bogus test having all of us sign onto the internet through the same access point and downloading a 1GB (HUGE) size file to PROVE that we can't work from home. We already proved that we CAN work from home when we were sent home due to the fumes in the basement on the previous occasion. #1 - we won't be using the same internet access point. #2 - we won't be downloading 1GB files, unless we're stupid. But our bosses, went "see .. We told you that we aren't able to have you work from home"
> On the home front, my LYS announced yesterday that she is closing her shop. And she doesn't have an online shop so this is hurting her business big time. The other yarn store in Peterborough is also closed, but she does have an online store.
> I need a cozy for my water bottle to keep the water cold, so I'm knitting at work. If they don't like it, they can send me home. HA


And they won't take any of the blame when you are ALL of sick, and the company can't function!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not a freaking robot.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> York will still be there in the fall.


Yep, we'll get there eventually, can't stop the Knitties!!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, we have 13'C today. Not much to report, life goes on! I'm really pleased with the curtain that I have relined with blackout, it does the job perfectly. Will tackle the other one later in the week. My next square (I have put the difficult one on the naughty step for now) it's a little house, picked out in purl on a stocking stitch background. It's going pretty fast, will post a pic when it's done.

Stay safe, my dear friends and have the best day you can!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey, the sun is trying to come out.Might go in the garden for a bit of fresh air. Knitted another trauma teddy last night. They are so easy to do. Going to get my WI group knitted them for the local firestation.

Trish lovely to see you, sorry the elk like the daffs! Keep safe. xxxx

Mav I think you should get a cold and then you will have to self isolate!!! xxxx

Everyone stay safe and happy Tuesday and happy St Patricks Day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx()()()()()()()()()()()()()xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's a beautiful, sunny morning here. Like Mav, it seems everything is closed here but the Costcos and grocery stores. Restaurants are open for takeout only. Not a lot planned for today. Just going with the Flo and trying to stay healthy. I hope you all stay well. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I don't want to harp on about this virus but it is so big an issue I can't not. We've had some changes in our family today. Sue has been sent home from school because she has health issues so is at risk, and she doesn't have to go back until at least June! Matthews university is closed so he's at home but won't be able to finish off his film making. But that's nothing in the scheme of things. Richard is working from home today but for how long I'm not sure, and Stephen is just waiting for the sack because there's no orders. Enough said.......

My over 60s leader cancelled because she is self isolating because her grandson was sent home so she's just doing it in case. Long as I get my winnings I'm ok. Might have seen the last of that????????. Also.......I'm banned from Stephens. Can you believe it. He's panicking and doing my head in. I said I needed shopping and money. He said to make a list and he'll shop for me on Friday night. I'm so independent I find it hard. I've told him I'm out Friday. Lynn and me are going for fish and chips and will eat outside if we have to. I'm going to have to have a harsh word with Stephen. I've no intention of being stuck in the house for 4mths. I'll be very careful and stay away from people, but I WILL be taking flowers to the crem and I will be having chocolate with Karen. If I have to sit at her open window and talk through it that's what we'll do. There's more ways to skin a rabbit.... I've told him I'm out Friday. It's safe where I'm going. I can't not talk to anyone for 4 months. I'll stop my social meetings I only go to s and b and over 60s. That's enough of that.... I've felt very vulnerable without Albert. If there were just the two of us in here I'd be ok. I'd feel safer. 

I'm going to catch up now. I think I told you I'm not going to York. I hope you all stay safe and I love yawl....


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Hello from the Island, we have a sunny week in store, it does cheer things up with all the chaos happening now. Things are moving fast here with the virus, schools, dentists, daycares, libraries, businesses, seniors centre's, sports arena's are closing down rapidly. No more elective surgeries, only emergencies.
> 
> The dollar is sinking and people are starting to get concerned, as Covid-19 cases are going up rapidly. We have it on the Island now and have gone from 1 to 7 in a matter of days. My youngest DD is expecting layoff slips from both her jobs leaving her with EI to cope, thank goodness for that. BC Ferries has only 2 sailings a day from previous hourly. There's not enough ridership to support running expensive ships and staffing them.
> 
> I am happy to be rural, as there is less transmission in the open air and really no one to social distance from! I don't feel isolated at all as technology keeps me in touch with friends and Skype is like visiting so I have no complaints. We just have to do the best we can and think about others right?
> 
> It's taken me 3 hrs to order groceries online locally for Mum, and I've still not got through... you can't pick a time slot for delivery, they have it blocked as they are so bogged down and behind. I'm going to try again at 2 a.m.
> 
> Woody isn't hyperthyroid as thought. Vet thinks allergies are causing malabsorption making him thin. So no more chicken, wheat or corn. Funny... turkey is ok as it's a different protein. I also have to give him weekly injections of B12 for 8 weeks and then monthly after that. If he doesn't improve he more than likely has a chronic bowel issue that will require meds. He's a cheeky cat that acts like a 1yr old and not 14 yrs old!
> 
> I love wallflower's, can smell them from here June! The elk have left me with only 2 daffodil flowers so far, I'm protecting them from their clubbed feet with my life!
> Keep smiling and stay safe sisters. xoxoxo


You stay safe toooo.... Asda (Walmart) is still on line for delivery but I've heard there's a four week waiting list???? I'm not making this up.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I know we've tried Skype in a group chat, That didn't work well. Does What's App have a group chat? You can all have a virtual York visit.


Yes we are on watts app in a group. I wish you could join us.


----------



## jinx

I could not order from my local Walmart. They were booked far ahead and also low on inventory. I found one open slot at a Walmart near where my daughter works. I took that time slot. Daughter will bring groceries after work tonight. Now that Walmart is book up and not taking any more orders.

I agree with Steven to a degree. I am staying in isolation. Not just for my sake, but I do not want to share any germs with Mr. Wonderful.



grandma susan said:


> You stay safe toooo.... Asda (Walmart) is still on line for delivery but I've heard there's a four week waiting list???? I'm not making this up.


----------



## Islander

A smile for these times...


----------



## jollypolly

I hope all who celebrate had a happy St. Patrick Day. I’m having a breast biopsy tomorrow and had a tense day. Any prayers are appreciated. I’m Corona Crazy as many are. My iPad updated and I’m not calm enough to tackle the changes. Been ok for coming here. I’ve not kept up because I couldn’t concentrate. Hoping to be myself if they give me good news. Don’t want to think how I’ll be if they don’t. Not a good time to be in a hospital. They are so busy and understaffed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> A smile for these times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Knit and natter is cancelled until further notice, hospital appointment for eye this morning also cancelled, likewise knee app. on Monday. Not sure about my Friday one yet haven't managed to get through to his secretary. Talk about self-isolation, it doesn't feel as though I am being given a choice. Oh well better safe than sorry. Have a good day whatever. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EDT and -2'C (27'F). Cloudy today but no precipitation. 
The province of Ontario has declared a state of emergency, giving it powers to deal with entities that are not following the rules. Ontario had it's first death from COVID-19. Non-essential government services have been shut down. Most town halls and police halls have been closed to the public. Toronto has sent all its worker home to work from there.
The top 4 floors of my building have been shut down. But us basement dwellers have been told to report to work. Yesterday seemed like a normal work day. "Social distancing" what's that? One of my co-workers ended up putting up tape across the entrance to his cubicle to keep people out. We did get our garbage cans back. The cafeteria closed yesterday. We can get coffee and donuts, bagels and some sandwiches from our Timmy's upstairs but nothing else, so we've been told to bring our own lunches, hence the return of the garbage cans.
Yesterday an a**hole spit on two ladies on our front desk. They have been sent home to quarantine themselves and get tested by their doctors. But our doors STILL are not shut to the public. The parking lot is almost empty. I can park anywhere.
The highways are now filled with trucks. There's hardly any cars so the trucks can drive unrestricted.
The border to the US is closing tomorrow. Only freight trucks and their drivers, snowbirds returning to Canada and health care workers, will be allowed over the border.
My LYS just started putting stuff on her website. She and her husband figured out how to do web commerce. Yay. 
After seeing how well a sweater over my tea pot kept it warm, I'm knitting a cover for my plastic water bottle to help keep it cool. I'll post a picture when I finish it. It's cheap acrylic wild coloured yarn but I figure it will handle getting wet. Often.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Knit and natter is cancelled until further notice, hospital appointment for eye this morning also cancelled, likewise knee app. on Monday. Not sure about my Friday one yet haven't managed to get through to his secretary. Talk about self-isolation, it doesn't feel as though I am being given a choice. Oh well better safe than sorry. Have a good day whatever. xx


I'm sorry about the knee app cancellation. All elective surgeries and any appointments for anything other than COVID testing have been cancelled over here as our cases continue to increase.
<Hugs> to you. Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I hope all who celebrate had a happy St. Patrick Day. I'm having a breast biopsy tomorrow and had a tense day. Any prayers are appreciated. I'm Corona Crazy as many are. My iPad updated and I'm not calm enough to tackle the changes. Been ok for coming here. I've not kept up because I couldn't concentrate. Hoping to be myself if they give me good news. Don't want to think how I'll be if they don't. Not a good time to be in a hospital. They are so busy and understaffed.


Not a good time to be in a hospital is right.
I hope your procedure goes well and without hassle.
We are all here for you, dear Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A smile for these times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EDT and -2'C (27'F). Cloudy today but no precipitation.
> The province of Ontario has declared a state of emergency, giving it powers to deal with entities that are not following the rules. Ontario had it's first death from COVID-19. Non-essential government services have been shut down. Most town halls and police halls have been closed to the public. Toronto has sent all its worker home to work from there.
> The top 4 floors of my building have been shut down. But us basement dwellers have been told to report to work. Yesterday seemed like a normal work day. "Social distancing" what's that? One of my co-workers ended up putting up tape across the entrance to his cubicle to keep people out. We did get our garbage cans back. The cafeteria closed yesterday. We can get coffee and donuts, bagels and some sandwiches from our Timmy's upstairs but nothing else, so we've been told to bring our own lunches, hence the return of the garbage cans.
> Yesterday an a**hole spit on two ladies on our front desk. They have been sent home to quarantine themselves and get tested by their doctors. But our doors STILL are not shut to the public. The parking lot is almost empty. I can park anywhere.
> The highways are now filled with trucks. There's hardly any cars so the trucks can drive unrestricted.
> The border to the US is closing tomorrow. Only freight trucks and their drivers, snowbirds returning to Canada and health care workers, will be allowed over the border.
> My LYS just started putting stuff on her website. She and her husband figured out how to do web commerce. Yay.
> After seeing how well a sweater over my tea pot kept it warm, I'm knitting a cover for my plastic water bottle to help keep it cool. I'll post a picture when I finish it. It's cheap acrylic wild coloured yarn but I figure it will handle getting wet. Often.


Your employers sound complete idiots, what is wrong with them? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I could not order from my local Walmart. They were booked far ahead and also low on inventory. I found one open slot at a Walmart near where my daughter works. I took that time slot. Daughter will bring groceries after work tonight. Now that Walmart is book up and not taking any more orders.
> 
> I agree with Steven to a degree. I am staying in isolation. Not just for my sake, but I do not want to share any germs with Mr. Wonderful.


The lady in the cubicle next to me had her order for this week and next cancelled. The grocery stores are only taking online orders until lunchtime as they reduce their hours. She was going to put in another order and get her son to pick it up for her since she has to work.
When I was in my grocery store after work, nothing was left in the produce section except beets and onions, and little clumps of leaf lettuce that they were charging $5. Normally at this time of year they are less than $2.
Definitely stay inside and stay safe.
I leave this for you to keep you busy
https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/lovin-the-freebies/3994173/301-325


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Yes we are on watts app in a group. I wish you could join us.


Since my employer is being a dick, I may defy them and get on Facebook and What'sApp. :sm14:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> You stay safe toooo.... Asda (Walmart) is still on line for delivery but I've heard there's a four week waiting list???? I'm not making this up.


I believe that. You can't find any toilet paper or hand sanitizer anywhere here.
The trucks are rolling here now so hopefully things will become more available soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I don't want to harp on about this virus but it is so big an issue I can't not. We've had some changes in our family today. Sue has been sent home from school because she has health issues so is at risk, and she doesn't have to go back until at least June! Matthews university is closed so he's at home but won't be able to finish off his film making. But that's nothing in the scheme of things. Richard is working from home today but for how long I'm not sure, and Stephen is just waiting for the sack because there's no orders. Enough said.......
> 
> My over 60s leader cancelled because she is self isolating because her grandson was sent home so she's just doing it in case. Long as I get my winnings I'm ok. Might have seen the last of that????????. Also.......I'm banned from Stephens. Can you believe it. He's panicking and doing my head in. I said I needed shopping and money. He said to make a list and he'll shop for me on Friday night. I'm so independent I find it hard. I've told him I'm out Friday. Lynn and me are going for fish and chips and will eat outside if we have to. I'm going to have to have a harsh word with Stephen. I've no intention of being stuck in the house for 4mths. I'll be very careful and stay away from people, but I WILL be taking flowers to the crem and I will be having chocolate with Karen. If I have to sit at her open window and talk through it that's what we'll do. There's more ways to skin a rabbit.... I've told him I'm out Friday. It's safe where I'm going. I can't not talk to anyone for 4 months. I'll stop my social meetings I only go to s and b and over 60s. That's enough of that.... I've felt very vulnerable without Albert. If there were just the two of us in here I'd be ok. I'd feel safer.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. I think I told you I'm not going to York. I hope you all stay safe and I love yawl....


Our universities closed down too and told all the students to go home. One problem, we have a lot of students from China and they can't go anywhere.
I would have thought that Stephen would want you in his house to protect you. I'm glad that they have sent Sue home.
You may find that the s and b and over 60s will cancel anyways.
Just maintain 1 metre (3 feet or an armslength) from anyone. Try to stand upwind and avoid anyone obviously sneezing and coughing.
Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm still not a robot. I just work like one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a beautiful, sunny morning here. Like Mav, it seems everything is closed here but the Costcos and grocery stores. Restaurants are open for takeout only. Not a lot planned for today. Just going with the Flo and trying to stay healthy. I hope you all stay well. xxxooo


Our Costco is limiting how many people can be in the store at one time to reduce the number of people meeting in the rows. Good idea.
If your weather is good, go for a nice walk. Just maintain an arms length from anyone and try to stay upwind.
I leave this for you too.
https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/lovin-the-freebies/3994173/301-325#312


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey, the sun is trying to come out.Might go in the garden for a bit of fresh air. Knitted another trauma teddy last night. They are so easy to do. Going to get my WI group knitted them for the local firestation.
> 
> Trish lovely to see you, sorry the elk like the daffs! Keep safe. xxxx
> 
> Mav I think you should get a cold and then you will have to self isolate!!! xxxx
> 
> Everyone stay safe and happy Tuesday and happy St Patricks Day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx()()()()()()()()()()()()()xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I think a lot of trauma teddies are needed at this time. 
One of the designers on Ravelry made all her patterns of little monsters free and I want to knit them all. They are so silly. I need that.
If I said I had a cold, I will have to give up my vacation days to cover the time at home since we can't get doctors notes now. I'm hoping to save all my vacation days and take them all at once when this is over.
I had Irish Creme (Bailey's) muffins yesterday for St Patricks Day. Yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, we have 13'C today. Not much to report, life goes on! I'm really pleased with the curtain that I have relined with blackout, it does the job perfectly. Will tackle the other one later in the week. My next square (I have put the difficult one on the naughty step for now) it's a little house, picked out in purl on a stocking stitch background. It's going pretty fast, will post a pic when it's done.
> 
> Stay safe, my dear friends and have the best day you can!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


If you can work on an easier square, I think that is a good idea until you are ready to tackle the difficult one.
I'll watch for your picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> And they won't take any of the blame when you are ALL of sick, and the company can't function!! xxxx


And my employer is not thinking long term. If we came to work based on our already established standby schedule, (that is, those who are scheduled to work standby, go into the office. All others stay home.) My employer would have healthy workers for a much longer time. I think they would rather we all get sick at the same time.
They are still making changes to the pcs. I would have thought that nonsense would have stopped. Yesterday security encrypted all pcs just in case one of the employees takes their DESKTOP pc home. When the pc is encrypted, you can't attach anything to it. It will only talk to our companies equipment, so most of them won't work at home. Yes, our security people are STUPID.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Your employers sound complete idiots, what is wrong with them? xx


I'm sure it's our managment training program. We have had perfectly reasonable people go into that training and turn out as blubbering idiots that follow all orders without thought.
And everything is about the money.
We're just hoping that the provincial government steps in. Under the state of emergency, they can order my employer to shut down or face $25,000 a day fines for non-compliance.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself. 
Life goes on. Virtual <Hugs> to all of you.
Have a wonderful hump day Wednesday. The first day of Spring is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jinx

We are here for you Polly. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. May this soon pass and be in your past life experiences. Get back to us on how you are doing as soon as you can.



jollypolly said:


> I hope all who celebrate had a happy St. Patrick Day. I'm having a breast biopsy tomorrow and had a tense day. Any prayers are appreciated. I'm Corona Crazy as many are. My iPad updated and I'm not calm enough to tackle the changes. Been ok for coming here. I've not kept up because I couldn't concentrate. Hoping to be myself if they give me good news. Don't want to think how I'll be if they don't. Not a good time to be in a hospital. They are so busy and understaffed.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry your appointments are again put off. Hoping this mess gets cleared up soon so we all can get back to a normal life. Yes, better safe than sorry. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Knit and natter is cancelled until further notice, hospital appointment for eye this morning also cancelled, likewise knee app. on Monday. Not sure about my Friday one yet haven't managed to get through to his secretary. Talk about self-isolation, it doesn't feel as though I am being given a choice. Oh well better safe than sorry. Have a good day whatever. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. There are no words to express the disdain for your bosses. The news reporters are even social distancing on t.v. Only one at the desk at a time. Another channel has a 6 foot desk with a reporter at each end.
I wonder if using wool instead of acrylic helps insulate the items. I was going to make covers for the instant pots, just so they looked more attractive sitting out on the counter. Then I saw some on Amazon that have a wipe off finish and purchased them.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EDT and -2'C (27'F). Cloudy today but no precipitation.
> The province of Ontario has declared a state of emergency, giving it powers to deal with entities that are not following the rules. Ontario had it's first death from COVID-19. Non-essential government services have been shut down. Most town halls and police halls have been closed to the public. Toronto has sent all its worker home to work from there.
> The top 4 floors of my building have been shut down. But us basement dwellers have been told to report to work. Yesterday seemed like a normal work day. "Social distancing" what's that? One of my co-workers ended up putting up tape across the entrance to his cubicle to keep people out. We did get our garbage cans back. The cafeteria closed yesterday. We can get coffee and donuts, bagels and some sandwiches from our Timmy's upstairs but nothing else, so we've been told to bring our own lunches, hence the return of the garbage cans.
> Yesterday an a**hole spit on two ladies on our front desk. They have been sent home to quarantine themselves and get tested by their doctors. But our doors STILL are not shut to the public. The parking lot is almost empty. I can park anywhere.
> The highways are now filled with trucks. There's hardly any cars so the trucks can drive unrestricted.
> The border to the US is closing tomorrow. Only freight trucks and their drivers, snowbirds returning to Canada and health care workers, will be allowed over the border.
> My LYS just started putting stuff on her website. She and her husband figured out how to do web commerce. Yay.
> After seeing how well a sweater over my tea pot kept it warm, I'm knitting a cover for my plastic water bottle to help keep it cool. I'll post a picture when I finish it. It's cheap acrylic wild coloured yarn but I figure it will handle getting wet. Often.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the freeies list. I love freebies.
My daughter brought our order of groceries over last night. I sat a chair on the deck and she placed the bags on the chair, I picked them up from the chair. Social distancing. Several things were out of stock or substituted. I keep ordering to increase our pantry. I never had any extras on hand. That is a bad thing right now. In the future I will plan to have enough on hand to last 2 or 4 weeks. One never knows what can happen to prevent us from restocking our supplies.



nitz8catz said:


> The lady in the cubicle next to me had her order for this week and next cancelled. The grocery stores are only taking online orders until lunchtime as they reduce their hours. She was going to put in another order and get her son to pick it up for her since she has to work.
> When I was in my grocery store after work, nothing was left in the produce section except beets and onions, and little clumps of leaf lettuce that they were charging $5. Normally at this time of year they are less than $2.
> Definitely stay inside and stay safe.
> I leave this for you to keep you busy
> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/lovin-the-freebies/3994173/301-325


----------



## jinx

I got an email from Walmart this a.m. When you pick up groceries they ask you to sign the receipt on their phones. Now you can tell them to sign it for you. You know how germy phones are. Businesses are sure trying to make things as safe as possible for their customers.



nitz8catz said:


> Our Costco is limiting how many people can be in the store at one time to reduce the number of people meeting in the rows. Good idea.
> If your weather is good, go for a nice walk. Just maintain an arms length from anyone and try to stay upwind.
> I leave this for you too.
> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/lovin-the-freebies/3994173/301-325#312


----------



## jinx

Last month I was visiting someone in the hospital. I walked past the nurses station and saw a line up of trauma teddies. Oh my goodness, they were so ugly and poorly made. I loved them and I was sure any child that received one would love them also.



nitz8catz said:


> I think a lot of trauma teddies are needed at this time.
> One of the designers on Ravelry made all her patterns of little monsters free and I want to knit them all. They are so silly. I need that.
> If I said I had a cold, I will have to give up my vacation days to cover the time at home since we can't get doctors notes now. I'm hoping to save all my vacation days and take them all at once when this is over.
> I had Irish Creme (Bailey's) muffins yesterday for St Patricks Day. Yummy.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my very dark little corner of the world. No stars and no moon. Snow is predicted. I am doing some serious talking to myself this a.m. The darkness and snow is not lightening my mood. Worrying about Mr. Wonderful. With his compromised health he needs to go to the hospital every day for treatment. Where are the most germs? Yes, in the hospital. We are planning on his treatment ending Saturday. Yesterday the first confirmed case of the virus was found in our county. 
Take care and stay healthy.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Knit and natter is cancelled until further notice, hospital appointment for eye this morning also cancelled, likewise knee app. on Monday. Not sure about my Friday one yet haven't managed to get through to his secretary. Talk about self-isolation, it doesn't feel as though I am being given a choice. Oh well better safe than sorry. Have a good day whatever. xx


Try to think positive, you may have come back from any of those appointment with something you didn't go with, plus I guess they are diverting outpatients staff to relieve some of the ward staff. As you so rightly say, better safe than sorry!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late this morning as I have been busy working on my WI craft Whatsapp group. We now have in place a system to help with groceries, craft items, online workshops and moral support all at a safe distance. As a group we are making a pennant each to be made into some bunting when we are back together again.

Might go and help Mr P in the garden again today!

Stay safe, keep cheerful and happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EDT and -2'C (27'F). Cloudy today but no precipitation.
> The province of Ontario has declared a state of emergency, giving it powers to deal with entities that are not following the rules. Ontario had it's first death from COVID-19. Non-essential government services have been shut down. Most town halls and police halls have been closed to the public. Toronto has sent all its worker home to work from there.
> The top 4 floors of my building have been shut down. But us basement dwellers have been told to report to work. Yesterday seemed like a normal work day. "Social distancing" what's that? One of my co-workers ended up putting up tape across the entrance to his cubicle to keep people out. We did get our garbage cans back. The cafeteria closed yesterday. We can get coffee and donuts, bagels and some sandwiches from our Timmy's upstairs but nothing else, so we've been told to bring our own lunches, hence the return of the garbage cans.
> Yesterday an a**hole spit on two ladies on our front desk. They have been sent home to quarantine themselves and get tested by their doctors. But our doors STILL are not shut to the public. The parking lot is almost empty. I can park anywhere.
> The highways are now filled with trucks. There's hardly any cars so the trucks can drive unrestricted.
> The border to the US is closing tomorrow. Only freight trucks and their drivers, snowbirds returning to Canada and health care workers, will be allowed over the border.
> My LYS just started putting stuff on her website. She and her husband figured out how to do web commerce. Yay.
> After seeing how well a sweater over my tea pot kept it warm, I'm knitting a cover for my plastic water bottle to help keep it cool. I'll post a picture when I finish it. It's cheap acrylic wild coloured yarn but I figure it will handle getting wet. Often.


Looks like your company are going for the 'last man standing' award! I wish you well dear, I know you're sensible so stay as safe as you can!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Not a good time to be in a hospital is right.
> I hope your procedure goes well and without hassle.
> We are all here for you, dear Polly.


That comes heartfelt from me too Polly, will be thinking of you and holding your hand across the ether! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Try to think positive, you may have come back from any of those appointment with something you didn't go with, plus I guess they are diverting outpatients staff to relieve some of the ward staff. As you so rightly say, better safe than sorry!! xxxx


Have been trying to get through to Manchester all morning, no-one is answering the phones. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A smile for these times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, so funny and clever, thanks Trish!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> If you can work on an easier square, I think that is a good idea until you are ready to tackle the difficult one.
> I'll watch for your picture.


It's coming!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my very dark little corner of the world. No stars and no moon. Snow is predicted. I am doing some serious talking to myself this a.m. The darkness and snow is not lightening my mood. Worrying about Mr. Wonderful. With his compromised health he needs to go to the hospital every day for treatment. Where are the most germs? Yes, in the hospital. We are planning on his treatment ending Saturday. Yesterday the first confirmed case of the virus was found in our county.
> Take care and stay healthy.


Thinking of you both Judith and wishing you only good things xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I might work in the garden today also. However, I will be shoveling snow. Is the first day of spring tomorrow?
Cheerful? Bah humbug. I need to talk to myself some more.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late this morning as I have been busy working on my WI craft Whatsapp group. We now have in place a system to help with groceries, craft items, online workshops and moral support all at a safe distance. As a group we are making a pennant each to be made into some bunting when we are back together again.
> 
> Might go and help Mr P in the garden again today!
> 
> Stay safe, keep cheerful and happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That comes heartfelt from me too Polly, will be thinking of you and holding your hand across the ether! xxxxxx


What she said Polly. Sending you much love and hugs. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I might work in the garden today also. However, I will be shoveling snow. Is the first day of spring tomorrow?
> Cheerful? Bah humbug. I need to talk to myself some more.


I believe the first day of spring is the 21st and the spring equinox is 24th. Do you used whatsapp? If so join our Whatsapp group xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Try to think positive, you may have come back from any of those appointment with something you didn't go with, plus I guess they are diverting outpatients staff to relieve some of the ward staff. As you so rightly say, better safe than sorry!! xxxx


I've now got a full house/bingo. My third appointment has just been cancelled, at least that saves a trip to Manchester I suppose. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I've now got a full house/bingo. My third appointment has just been cancelled, at least that saves a trip to Manchester I suppose. xxxx


All appts cancelled here too. X


----------



## PurpleFi

My daffies


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I do sort of agree to an extent. As long as she's not in bait gatherings. We have to have common sense. I haven't enough time left in my life to take 4ths out of. One lady was told by her doctor that she had to stop having her brandy and lemonade in case she fell when she was outside. She's a bit miffed....she's 97.....I know what I'd do.....


Susan, I already have a list of rules, for my doctor to follow, especially Male doctors, they seem to have more difficulty with their female clientelle, because they still don't fully understand that the differences in our bodies, and brains, makes everything work differently, to how the Male body works, So to makeup for their lack of understanding, and knowledge, they try to treat us as if we are stupid, and also think that, no matter what our age might be, we are still unable to make any sensible decisions; so that has to be done for us! DH actually treated me like that tonight, he was very fortunate, that I am not a violent person, but I had to quickly change what almost came out of my mouth!???????????? because he thought he was doing something good! He actually had absolutely no clue, of how the comment had sounded, to me! I have to take more notice of how he says things, and his demeanor, as he is speaking to me. ????????????

That woman is old enough, by a good many years, to tell her doctor what she is going to do, if she wants too! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> That's good Jackie. To be honest I have my doubts as to it being on. Well have to wait till the last minute. I'm also getting a little (growing bigger) lecture about going. I've been given a bottle of sanitizer and I was asked by DS if I wanted him to show me how to wash my hands????????. I don't know how the heck I've got to be 70. Who the he heck do they think brought them up? ????????????. I did get a wobble, all on my own last night, about stopping in for 4mths. As far as I'm concerned it's a no brainier. I shall go and take flowers to Albert and I'll go to Stephens. That only leave s and b and bingo and I would imagine the centre will be closed. Fingers crossed Jackie. You must do what your consultant says though. You might be silly to go against him. Anyway you don't need a lecture. Our medium at the end of March has been cancelled!


Susan, I have actually been waiting for one of my girls to broach the subject of handwashing, although I don't think that they would forget what my job was, and that I must have washed my hands, and up to my elbows, at least two times, in a single shift! I can just see the steam coming out of your ears, when the hand washing lesson, came up!???????????? no emoji with sheam coming from ears, so this one will have to do!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hello from the Island, we have a sunny week in store, it does cheer things up with all the chaos happening now. Things are moving fast here with the virus, schools, dentists, daycares, libraries, businesses, seniors centre's, sports arena's are closing down rapidly. No more elective surgeries, only emergencies.
> 
> The dollar is sinking and people are starting to get concerned, as Covid-19 cases are going up rapidly. We have it on the Island now and have gone from 1 to 7 in a matter of days. My youngest DD is expecting layoff slips from both her jobs leaving her with EI to cope, thank goodness for that. BC Ferries has only 2 sailings a day from previous hourly. There's not enough ridership to support running expensive ships and staffing them.
> 
> I am happy to be rural, as there is less transmission in the open air and really no one to social distance from! I don't feel isolated at all as technology keeps me in touch with friends and Skype is like visiting so I have no complaints. We just have to do the best we can and think about others right?
> 
> It's taken me 3 hrs to order groceries online locally for Mum, and I've still not got through... you can't pick a time slot for delivery, they have it blocked as they are so bogged down and behind. I'm going to try again at 2 a.m.
> 
> Woody isn't hyperthyroid as thought. Vet thinks allergies are causing malabsorption making him thin. So no more chicken, wheat or corn. Funny... turkey is ok as it's a different protein. I also have to give him weekly injections of B12 for 8 weeks and then monthly after that. If he doesn't improve he more than likely has a chronic bowel issue that will require meds. He's a cheeky cat that acts like a 1yr old and not 14 yrs old!
> 
> I love wallflower's, can smell them from here June! The elk have left me with only 2 daffodil flowers so far, I'm protecting them from their clubbed feet with my life!
> Keep smiling and stay safe sisters. xoxoxo


It's great to see you Trish, good news that Woody doesn't Hyperthyroid, I hope his allergies are sorted, and that he is beginning to improve. ????????❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Knit and natter is cancelled until further notice, hospital appointment for eye this morning also cancelled, likewise knee app. on Monday. Not sure about my Friday one yet haven't managed to get through to his secretary. Talk about self-isolation, it doesn't feel as though I am being given a choice. Oh well better safe than sorry. Have a good day whatever. xx


I'm so sorry, Jacky, your appointments and Knit and Natter have been cancelled. A lot of that is happening here in the the US, too. I just saw that the Canadian and US governments have closed our joined border to all non-essential travel. Crazy, scary world we're living in these days. Hang in there. 
xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Your employers sound complete idiots, what is wrong with them? xx


I completely agree with you, Jacky. Especially since they can do the work from home! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Our Costco is limiting how many people can be in the store at one time to reduce the number of people meeting in the rows. Good idea.
> If your weather is good, go for a nice walk. Just maintain an arms length from anyone and try to stay upwind.
> I leave this for you too.
> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/lovin-the-freebies/3994173/301-325#312


Thanks, Mav! Yes, I think I'll try to get out for a walk today. It's still dry here and will be up around mid-50sF here today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> We are here for you Polly. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. May this soon pass and be in your past life experiences. Get back to us on how you are doing as soon as you can.


Ditto from me, Polly! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Jacky, your appointments and Knit and Natter have been cancelled. A lot of that is happening here in the the US, too. I just saw that the Canadian and US governments have closed our joined border to all non-essential travel. Crazy, scary world we're living in these days. Hang in there.
> xxxooo


At least my eye surgeon rang me this morning, asked a few questions and decided I was OK to discharge so can now try and book an appointment at the opticians for an eye test and probably new lenses. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It is raining.
> There were only 34 new cases in Ontario last night which is less than on the weekend, but most of these were community transmitted with no travel connection.
> All restaurants, bars and theaters are closed. Only takeout and drive-thrus are allowed. Tim Hortons have locked their doors and are operating thru their drive-thru windows only. Any business that doesn't close faces $25,000 fine per day. This is affecting all the low income people. Amazon in Toronto is saying that they need 100,000 more people to work in their warehouse, so some of them can get jobs there.
> The Toronto marathon and Mississauga marathons in May have been cancelled.
> The borders have been closed to all except Canadians and Americans. All planes will be landing in 4 airports only and everyone disembarking will be put in quarantine. Montreal airport has police on site to enforce that.
> Shopper's Drug Mart has talked to Australia. For the first hour, only seniors and people with mobility issues will be allowed in their stores to get their medicine.
> I went to the grocery store last night to get something that I could make for lunch. Our prime minister and premier's messages that the supply lines for food would not be affected were just political speak. There were vegetables, if you wanted beets or onions. There were no other vegetables available. And a lot of the shelves were bare.
> Yesterday was business as normal at my workplace. This morning, an employer similar to mine has announced it has closed their doors and sent all their employees home. We are still getting the snarky message to show up or don't get paid. We got a notice in our lobby that "Our employees have not been tested for the Covid-19 virus. Use this facility at your own risk" How about that.
> They did a bogus test having all of us sign onto the internet through the same access point and downloading a 1GB (HUGE) size file to PROVE that we can't work from home. We already proved that we CAN work from home when we were sent home due to the fumes in the basement on the previous occasion. #1 - we won't be using the same internet access point. #2 - we won't be downloading 1GB files, unless we're stupid. But our bosses, went "see .. We told you that we aren't able to have you work from home"
> On the home front, my LYS announced yesterday that she is closing her shop. And she doesn't have an online shop so this is hurting her business big time. The other yarn store in Peterborough is also closed, but she does have an online store.
> I need a cozy for my water bottle to keep the water cold, so I'm knitting at work. If they don't like it, they can send me home. HA


I hope the Government will step in for you, and your: Co-workers, to force your bosses to let all of those still working on site, begin working from home! They sound like the worst bosses ever! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> At least my eye surgeon rang me this morning, asked a few questions and decided I was OK to discharge so can now try and book an appointment at the opticians for an eye test and probably new lenses. xx


Well, at least he did that and thank goodness it's settled for you and you can get on with getting the eye test done at some point (hopefully soon but wouldn't count on it). xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello,sisters, how do I find you all today? My update is...Stephen is laid off work from tonight but doesn't know when he will be going back. They are hoping Monday. Margaret did me a little bit of basic shopping.donna came...I made her wash her hands when she came in and sanitised. Then Margaret came and sat for 2hrs! She's had me insane bless her. She is looking after me as she's only 68. Richard is permanently at home working. And the other two Sue and Matthew are still the same.

Wendy texted me last night, she is so miserable.. I've told her I'll call and see her. She can sit one side of the room and I'll sit the other???????? she is so lonely. She's only 69 but it's not long since Jim died. I'm going to have to see if I can get some money from somewhere. I've got it worked out. I hope the ATMs are working. OBTH I'm missing ted the hamster???? Richard told me I can face time him anytime. Lynn and I are going to sit miles away from each other tomorrow and throw the sanitizer to each other. That's all my news today except happy birthday to Angela. Hope she had a great day. 
Love yawl...I'll catch up


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've now got a full house/bingo. My third appointment has just been cancelled, at least that saves a trip to Manchester I suppose. xxxx


I bet they all finish up getting re-booked on the same day - eventually!! So sorry you are having to wait, especially for your knee but better than coming back home with the lurgy!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I could not order from my local Walmart. They were booked far ahead and also low on inventory. I found one open slot at a Walmart near where my daughter works. I took that time slot. Daughter will bring groceries after work tonight. Now that Walmart is book up and not taking any more orders.
> 
> I agree with Steven to a degree. I am staying in isolation. Not just for my sake, but I do not want to share any germs with Mr. Wonderful.


You must do that jinx. You can't take any chances.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My daffies


They are just gorgeous!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At least my eye surgeon rang me this morning, asked a few questions and decided I was OK to discharge so can now try and book an appointment at the opticians for an eye test and probably new lenses. xx


Not all bad then and that will make such a difference if you can see well, good news!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Your employers sound complete idiots, what is wrong with them? xx


Probably money hungry.....sorry bout your appointments


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Our universities closed down too and told all the students to go home. One problem, we have a lot of students from China and they can't go anywhere.
> I would have thought that Stephen would want you in his house to protect you. I'm glad that they have sent Sue home.
> You may find that the s and b and over 60s will cancel anyways.
> Just maintain 1 metre (3 feet or an armslength) from anyone. Try to stand upwind and avoid anyone obviously sneezing and coughing.
> Stay safe.


Haha I always stand upwind to Stephen, he's always pumping????. I think our discomforts aren't too bad, when you consider some peoples problems. We have nothing here to get upset over things when we here other people's problems. Well just have to get on with it and think of others.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> And my employer is not thinking long term. If we came to work based on our already established standby schedule, (that is, those who are scheduled to work standby, go into the office. All others stay home.) My employer would have healthy workers for a much longer time. I think they would rather we all get sick at the same time.
> They are still making changes to the pcs. I would have thought that nonsense would have stopped. Yesterday security encrypted all pcs just in case one of the employees takes their DESKTOP pc home. When the pc is encrypted, you can't attach anything to it. It will only talk to our companies equipment, so most of them won't work at home. Yes, our security people are STUPID.


I think it sounds like you are in a concentration camp???? Something's wrong with your lot. Set the go t on them, they must be doing something wrong


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my very dark little corner of the world. No stars and no moon. Snow is predicted. I am doing some serious talking to myself this a.m. The darkness and snow is not lightening my mood. Worrying about Mr. Wonderful. With his compromised health he needs to go to the hospital every day for treatment. Where are the most germs? Yes, in the hospital. We are planning on his treatment ending Saturday. Yesterday the first confirmed case of the virus was found in our county.
> Take care and stay healthy.


My thoughts are with you and mr W. I'm sure he'll be fine. Roll on sunday


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I believe the first day of spring is the 21st and the spring equinox is 24th. Do you used whatsapp? If so join our Whatsapp group xx


Jinx I for one would love you to join our watts app group. It's fun. I don't do Facebook but I love this watts app. And it's freeeeeee


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> They are just gorgeous!!! xxxx


Thank you. That's just an odd one but uts a double double. X


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Jinx I for one would love you to join our watts app group. It's fun. I don't do Facebook but I love this watts app. And it's freeeeeee


What is watts app?


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> My thoughts are with you and mr W. I'm sure he'll be fine. Roll on sunday


Jinx here they do not let people not patients in so helps keep virus out. Good for that but wouldn't let visitor accompany me to appointment so I felt alone. Hope all goes well for you both.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I think it sounds like you are in a concentration camp???? Something's wrong with your lot. Set the go t on them, they must be doing something wrong


It's hard to be patient with stupidity but I guess it's best to be patient to keep blood pressure down. I

Oh dear...speaking of blood pressure mine just took a leap. I looked down and a dime size spider was on the cushion next to my arm. Hit it three times with my cell phone and he's mush. I don't like to hurt living things but spiders and biting things I make an exception. Wishing you good health.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Since my employer is being a dick, I may defy them and get on Facebook and What'sApp. :sm14:


Yes, come and join us; would love to see you on what's App! ????????????


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Not all bad then and that will make such a difference if you can see well, good news!! xxxx


Good news. Boy do I appreciate good news. Choose a time when not many others are waiting to be helped.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> You must do that jinx. You can't take any chances.


From the road I saw tons of vehicles inthe Walmart parking lot. More risky to go there or anywhere due to more people. What to do.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I believe that. You can't find any toilet paper or hand sanitizer anywhere here.
> The trucks are rolling here now so hopefully things will become more available soon.


We are also having a hard time, just trying to get the regular supply of quite a few things now, and that is even after starting a dedicated hour of shopping, before the shops officially open, for the holders of Age and disability Cord holders. We have been to the shop, on two occasions now, and even asked a store worker, if particular stocks will be available, and we're told it would be; but when we got there, at o6:30hrs, but there was no stocks of TP, pasta, rice! 
We will still do our regular shopping, perhaps with a few items replaced with something else! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm still not a robot. I just work like one.


I had that, for a few posts, yesterday, after I had to change my Browser, yet again!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Polly! xxxooo


I didn't chicken out. They were all very nice to me and I got thru it I was very worried about atrial fribulation but was ok with that. Have to wait til next week for results. On the ultra sound it looked scary. Hope I can say it's not aweful. Worried of course. Feeling like I crave sleep. That too worries me because my throat feels pinchy. Probably nothing but one more thing to watch. We have grocery for a few days so I'm staying in. They say if we stay apart this virus will not increase and that is important. I figure long ago people lived miles apart and didn't visit but got by. I have a lot of yarn and patterns so with you all there to chat with I'm set to be a hermit. I thought I'd miss the stores but I don't. I want to beat this virus and hoping my test says I am ok too. I believe in miracles and hope for one for me, you and the world. Thank you all for all prayers, good vibes and kind words. It has meant so much. Without hub and mom I totally would be unhinged without you and local friends. One sent me a video of a lady sneezing and her real cat freaking out then it switches to a cartoon cat using sanitizer and all kinds of product s to kill germs. So funny. Wish I knew how to send things like that to you. I'm a bit soar where they biopsied and for some reason my neck clicks when I move it on and off. Hope that resolves. Going to do pet chores and sleep hoping tomorrow will have good news and good times. Good wishes for health to you all.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I think a lot of trauma teddies are needed at this time.
> One of the designers on Ravelry made all her patterns of little monsters free and I want to knit them all. They are so silly. I need that.
> If I said I had a cold, I will have to give up my vacation days to cover the time at home since we can't get doctors notes now. I'm hoping to save all my vacation days and take them all at once when this is over.
> I had Irish Creme (Bailey's) muffins yesterday for St Patricks Day. Yummy.


I really hope you manage to save all of your holidays til this era has totally finished! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I can understand it would have been comforting to have a friend accompany you. Glad you were able to do it on your own. You are stronger and braver than you thought. 


jollypolly said:


> Jinx here they do not let people not patients in so helps keep virus out. Good for that but wouldn't let visitor accompany me to appointment so I felt alone. Hope all goes well for you both.


----------



## jinx

Order your groceries online. Pull in the special area for pick up orders. Pop the trunk. They put the groceries in. You leave. Never have to talk to or touch another person and you have your groceries.


jollypolly said:


> From the road I saw tons of vehicles inthe Walmart parking lot. More risky to go there or anywhere due to more people. What to do.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Last month I was visiting someone in the hospital. I walked past the nurses station and saw a line up of trauma teddies. Oh my goodness, they were so ugly and poorly made. I loved them and I was sure any child that received one would love them also.


That is probably the whole idea of those Trauma Teddies! That's my thoughts anyway, Trauma is never Pretty, so those bears, were probably just right! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my very dark little corner of the world. No stars and no moon. Snow is predicted. I am doing some serious talking to myself this a.m. The darkness and snow is not lightening my mood. Worrying about Mr. Wonderful. With his compromised health he needs to go to the hospital every day for treatment. Where are the most germs? Yes, in the hospital. We are planning on his treatment ending Saturday. Yesterday the first confirmed case of the virus was found in our county.
> Take care and stay healthy.


Remember to maintain a Social Distance, of 1.5metres, which is about 4.5 ft, from others, when out and about! Stay calm, and safe! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> That is probably the whole idea of those Trauma Teddies! That's my thoughts anyway, Trauma is never Pretty, so those bears, were probably just right! xoxoxo


The pattern I use says to put happy smiley faces on them. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey. Had phone calls from both of my children yesterday, also spoke to most of the gks too. They are all fine and DD finishes school on Friday so I am ordering her and LM a sewing machine as they have plans to do some dressmaking!

I'm going to start some embroidery today as I need a rest from knitting.

Happy Thursday everyone, sending you lots of love and virtual hugs. ()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()())()


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry, at the moment, Norfolk. Had drizzly rain most of yesterday but managed to get my owl delivered down the road before it started. She loved it. Done a two day sausage casserole this morning so that's tomorrow sorted. Our local pub where we have knit and natter and often dinner after has started a take-away service, a smaller menu but will make a nice change occasionally. Have a good day and stay safe. xx


----------



## London Girl

This is my next square! As you can see, it was a stretch to block it but I followed the chart exactly. Now I look at the knitting instructions and there should be another 16 rows of sky, definitely not shown on the chart! Nevermind, easy enough to undo the bond off and add the rest of the rows, duh!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It's hard to be patient with stupidity but I guess it's best to be patient to keep blood pressure down. I
> 
> Oh dear...speaking of blood pressure mine just took a leap. I looked down and a dime size spider was on the cushion next to my arm. Hit it three times with my cell phone and he's mush. I don't like to hurt living things but spiders and biting things I make an exception. Wishing you good health.


I think if they invade your home, they are fair game! Hope your phone is ok!! In case someone hasn't already told you, WhatsApp is an app you can download onto your phone, it is for chatting on with your friends, one to one or we have several groups, look into it and join in the fun!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry, at the moment, Norfolk. Had drizzly rain most of yesterday but managed to get my owl delivered down the road before it started. She loved it. Done a two day sausage casserole this morning so that's tomorrow sorted. Our local pub where we have knit and natter and often dinner after has started a take-away service, a smaller menu but will make a nice change occasionally. Have a good day and stay safe. xx


Of course your owl was appreciated. A lot of our restaurants are doing take away services now. Good idea. xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I didn't chicken out. They were all very nice to me and I got thru it I was very worried about atrial fribulation but was ok with that. Have to wait til next week for results. On the ultra sound it looked scary. Hope I can say it's not aweful. Worried of course. Feeling like I crave sleep. That too worries me because my throat feels pinchy. Probably nothing but one more thing to watch. We have grocery for a few days so I'm staying in. They say if we stay apart this virus will not increase and that is important. I figure long ago people lived miles apart and didn't visit but got by. I have a lot of yarn and patterns so with you all there to chat with I'm set to be a hermit. I thought I'd miss the stores but I don't. I want to beat this virus and hoping my test says I am ok too. I believe in miracles and hope for one for me, you and the world. Thank you all for all prayers, good vibes and kind words. It has meant so much. Without hub and mom I totally would be unhinged without you and local friends. One sent me a video of a lady sneezing and her real cat freaking out then it switches to a cartoon cat using sanitizer and all kinds of product s to kill germs. So funny. Wish I knew how to send things like that to you. I'm a bit soar where they biopsied and for some reason my neck clicks when I move it on and off. Hope that resolves. Going to do pet chores and sleep hoping tomorrow will have good news and good times. Good wishes for health to you all.


So glad you got through it ok Polly, I knew you would but do understand how scary it can be. Everything crossed for you that the results will be a complete negative!! Isn't it great how we are all here for each other with no chance of spreading the germs!! Lots of love dear xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Knit and natter is cancelled until further notice, hospital appointment for eye this morning also cancelled, likewise knee app. on Monday. Not sure about my Friday one yet haven't managed to get through to his secretary. Talk about self-isolation, it doesn't feel as though I am being given a choice. Oh well better safe than sorry. Have a good day whatever. xx





London Girl said:


> Try to think positive, you may have come back from any of those appointment with something you didn't go with, plus I guess they are diverting outpatients staff to relieve some of the ward staff. As you so rightly say, better safe than sorry!! xxxx


So sorry about your appointments, Jacki! I really hope you have plenty of knitting supplies, to keep you going, and yes, it is definitely much better, to be safe than sorry! ????????????‍⚕????‍⚕ xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> So sorry about your appointments, Jacki! I really hope you have plenty of knitting supplies, to keep you going, and yes, it is definitely much better, to be safe than sorry! ????????????‍⚕????‍⚕ xoxoxo


Waiting for a whole load of yarn to be delivered, should be here today. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Looks like your company are going for the 'last man standing' award! I wish you well dear, I know you're sensible so stay as safe as you can!! xxxx


Mav, that goes from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EDT and 3'C (37'F) Welcome to Spring. We have thunderstorms coming tonight and tomorrow.
Canada is over 700 cases now with over 200 in Ontario. 11 new cases in Toronto are community spread which is a problem because we don't have enough test kits for wide spread testing. 9 of the people from the last cruise ship in quarantine on the army base have tested positive. The health officials are now saying if we "flatten the curve" with social distancing we will still see new cases into June. One couple trying to get home had to walk across the bridge between the US and Canada because the rental company wouldn't let them take their rental car into Canada.
Most of Canada's economy is based on oil which has dropped from $50 per barrel 3 weeks ago to $8 per barrel today. Which means prices for everything brought into this country are going up. The Canada dollar is only worth $0.67 per US dollar now. Our grocery store on the west side of town is open 1 hour early for seniors, so mum is going to get some milk. She'll only have seniors with her.
We were sent home yesterday. I think one of the doctors that saw the ladies from the front counter reported my employers because the building was closed and locked mid-morning. Then we had meetings with "social distancing" (Everyone stood in the corner or every other chair) . We have to remote in every day and be available for our team video chat software so dress appropriately from the waist up. I can get up 1-1/2 hours later because I don't have to drive and make my lunch. Welcome to the new virtual reality.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Waiting for a whole load of yarn to be delivered, should be here today. xx


That is excellent, can't want to see what creations you make, during this uncertain time! Just hope you and D H, stay well! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Mav, that goes from me also! xoxoxo


Thank you all my lovelies. I am home safe now, and staying put.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EDT and 3'C (37'F) Welcome to Spring. We have thunderstorms coming tonight and tomorrow.
> Canada is over 700 cases now with over 200 in Ontario. 11 new cases in Toronto are community spread which is a problem because we don't have enough test kits for wide spread testing. 9 of the people from the last cruise ship in quarantine on the army base have tested positive. The health officials are now saying if we "flatten the curve" with social distancing we will still see new cases into June. One couple trying to get home had to walk across the bridge between the US and Canada because the rental company wouldn't let them take their rental car into Canada.
> Most of Canada's economy is based on oil which has dropped from $50 per barrel 3 weeks ago to $8 per barrel today. Which means prices for everything brought into this country are going up. The Canada dollar is only worth $0.67 per US dollar now. Our grocery store on the west side of town is open 1 hour early for seniors, so mum is going to get some milk. She'll only have seniors with her.
> We were sent home yesterday. I think one of the doctors that saw the ladies from the front counter reported my employers because the building was closed and locked mid-morning. Then we had meetings with "social distancing" (Everyone stood in the corner or every other chair) . We have to remote in every day and be available for our team video chat software so dress appropriately from the waist up. I can get up 1-1/2 hours later because I don't have to drive and make my lunch. Welcome to the new virtual reality.


Thank Goodness, that someone had the sense to do something, for you, and your fellow workers! I are so happy, that you are all at less risk now, especially those of you who have other family members sharing your homes!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EDT and 3'C (37'F) Welcome to Spring. We have thunderstorms coming tonight and tomorrow.
> Canada is over 700 cases now with over 200 in Ontario. 11 new cases in Toronto are community spread which is a problem because we don't have enough test kits for wide spread testing. 9 of the people from the last cruise ship in quarantine on the army base have tested positive. The health officials are now saying if we "flatten the curve" with social distancing we will still see new cases into June. One couple trying to get home had to walk across the bridge between the US and Canada because the rental company wouldn't let them take their rental car into Canada.
> Most of Canada's economy is based on oil which has dropped from $50 per barrel 3 weeks ago to $8 per barrel today. Which means prices for everything brought into this country are going up. The Canada dollar is only worth $0.67 per US dollar now. Our grocery store on the west side of town is open 1 hour early for seniors, so mum is going to get some milk. She'll only have seniors with her.
> We were sent home yesterday. I think one of the doctors that saw the ladies from the front counter reported my employers because the building was closed and locked mid-morning. Then we had meetings with "social distancing" (Everyone stood in the corner or every other chair) . We have to remote in every day and be available for our team video chat software so dress appropriately from the waist up. I can get up 1-1/2 hours later because I don't have to drive and make my lunch. Welcome to the new virtual reality.


Well it's a shame that they've put you at risk by taking so long but praise be that they've finally seen sense.Enjoy your 'freedom' such as it is, hope you stay safe now!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Waiting for a whole load of yarn to be delivered, should be here today. xx


I'll be wading through my stash to start a bunch of new projects.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'll be wading through my stash to start a bunch of new projects.


...but only from the waist down!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Yay, you can come and play with us all day on here now!!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is my next square! As you can see, it was a stretch to block it but I followed the chart exactly. Now I look at the knitting instructions and there should be another 16 rows of sky, definitely not shown on the chart! Nevermind, easy enough to undo the bond off and add the rest of the rows, duh!!


Nice. Is it the same size as the other squares? Then don't do the sky rows.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I've now got a full house/bingo. My third appointment has just been cancelled, at least that saves a trip to Manchester I suppose. xxxx





PurpleFi said:


> All appts cancelled here too. X


I haven't been notified of a postponed Surgery date, but I am definitely not hopeful of my surgery happening anytime, in the next few months! So I will have to choose my activities carefully, for a while!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Nice. Is it the same size as the other squares? Then don't do the sky rows.


No, it is a lot 'shorter'. There is absolutely nothing on the pattern to indicate those extra rows!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry, at the moment, Norfolk. Had drizzly rain most of yesterday but managed to get my owl delivered down the road before it started. She loved it. Done a two day sausage casserole this morning so that's tomorrow sorted. Our local pub where we have knit and natter and often dinner after has started a take-away service, a smaller menu but will make a nice change occasionally. Have a good day and stay safe. xx


Great that you got back before the rain.
I have a bunch of fast food restaurants with drive thrus near my house. If I need a junk food fix.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey. Had phone calls from both of my children yesterday, also spoke to most of the gks too. They are all fine and DD finishes school on Friday so I am ordering her and LM a sewing machine as they have plans to do some dressmaking!
> 
> I'm going to start some embroidery today as I need a rest from knitting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, sending you lots of love and virtual hugs. ()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()())()


Happy Thursday.
I'll take those hugs and send you some back.
It's nice that LM is interested in sewing. She'll love her first sewing machine because it came from you.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> The pattern I use says to put happy smiley faces on them. xx


I've seen the little teddies with red hearts embroidered on them too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Order your groceries online. Pull in the special area for pick up orders. Pop the trunk. They put the groceries in. You leave. Never have to talk to or touch another person and you have your groceries.


The online ordering here is booked for a month, no open slots. That is why mum is going to the "seniors only" shopping time this morning before the grocery store opens to everyone else. Check if your area has that Polly.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> My daffies


They are beautiful, Josephine; I would love to visit you, just to see your beautiful plants! xoxoxo.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I didn't chicken out. They were all very nice to me and I got thru it I was very worried about atrial fribulation but was ok with that. Have to wait til next week for results. On the ultra sound it looked scary. Hope I can say it's not aweful. Worried of course. Feeling like I crave sleep. That too worries me because my throat feels pinchy. Probably nothing but one more thing to watch. We have grocery for a few days so I'm staying in. They say if we stay apart this virus will not increase and that is important. I figure long ago people lived miles apart and didn't visit but got by. I have a lot of yarn and patterns so with you all there to chat with I'm set to be a hermit. I thought I'd miss the stores but I don't. I want to beat this virus and hoping my test says I am ok too. I believe in miracles and hope for one for me, you and the world. Thank you all for all prayers, good vibes and kind words. It has meant so much. Without hub and mom I totally would be unhinged without you and local friends. One sent me a video of a lady sneezing and her real cat freaking out then it switches to a cartoon cat using sanitizer and all kinds of product s to kill germs. So funny. Wish I knew how to send things like that to you. I'm a bit soar where they biopsied and for some reason my neck clicks when I move it on and off. Hope that resolves. Going to do pet chores and sleep hoping tomorrow will have good news and good times. Good wishes for health to you all.


Great for you Polly.
Your body probably wants to sleep to get rid of all the anxiety chemicals that it had. If you have honey, have a teaspoon full.
We're all here for you.


----------



## jinx

Not having the rows shown in the pattern is frustrating for sure. Perhaps there is a place for comments so you can save your fellow knitters from the same fate?



London Girl said:


> No, it is a lot 'shorter'. There is absolutely nothing on the pattern to indicate those extra rows!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I had that, for a few posts, yesterday, after I had to change my Browser, yet again!???????? xoxoxo


Our idiot security people were still pushing our changes yesterday, blowing up computers just as people were being told to pack up and go home.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We are also having a hard time, just trying to get the regular supply of quite a few things now, and that is even after starting a dedicated hour of shopping, before the shops officially open, for the holders of Age and disability Cord holders. We have been to the shop, on two occasions now, and even asked a store worker, if particular stocks will be available, and we're told it would be; but when we got there, at o6:30hrs, but there was no stocks of TP, pasta, rice!
> We will still do our regular shopping, perhaps with a few items replaced with something else! ???????????? xoxoxo


There are tons of trucks on the road right now so hopefully the groceries will get to the right places.
Mum is going to the store soon, so I'll let you know if our stores have recovered from the panic buying.


----------



## jinx

Our store is only taking bookings for one or two days at a time. It is so hard for them to figure out what they will have in stock in a months time or even a weeks time. Even doing that I still ended up with 6 substitutions and 5 out of stock. I have everything I need for at least a month. The only thing I do not have is rice. Crazy I am looking for rice as a month ago I never made rice because I thought Mr. Wonderful did not like it. I have used boil bag rice in the instant pot but that does not work for rice pudding. 


nitz8catz said:


> The online ordering here is booked for a month, no open slots. That is why mum is going to the "seniors only" shopping time this morning before the grocery store opens to everyone else. Check if your area has that Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes, come and join us; would love to see you on what's App! ????????????


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## nitz8catz

The distillery in Toronto is now making hand sanitizer and distributing them to the local grocery stores at pennies per bottle. Good for them.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> It's hard to be patient with stupidity but I guess it's best to be patient to keep blood pressure down. I
> 
> Oh dear...speaking of blood pressure mine just took a leap. I looked down and a dime size spider was on the cushion next to my arm. Hit it three times with my cell phone and he's mush. I don't like to hurt living things but spiders and biting things I make an exception. Wishing you good health.


Didn't that spider know better? Sorry Polly.
Hope your cell phone is ok.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Jinx here they do not let people not patients in so helps keep virus out. Good for that but wouldn't let visitor accompany me to appointment so I felt alone. Hope all goes well for you both.


I wonder if they would let you keep your cell phone so you could have someone talking to you.
I'm glad that you got through the tests, and hoping you get some good results.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I think it sounds like you are in a concentration camp???? Something's wrong with your lot. Set the go t on them, they must be doing something wrong


I'm only tied to them virtually now. I'm safe at home.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Probably money hungry.....sorry bout your appointments


Definitely money hungry. They are always talking about the budget.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Not having the rows shown in the pattern is frustrating for sure. Perhaps there is a place for comments so you can save your fellow knitters from the same fate?


There may even have been a revised version that I missed but fortunately, the cure is simple!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My daffies


That is one gorgeous daffodil. Nothing has popped up here. Which is good because we have snow forecast for this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Susan, I have actually been waiting for one of my girls to broach the subject of handwashing, although I don't think that they would forget what my job was, and that I must have washed my hands, and up to my elbows, at least two times, in a single shift! I can just see the steam coming out of your ears, when the hand washing lesson, came up!???????????? no emoji with sheam coming from ears, so this one will have to do!???????????? xoxoxo


My DD tried to "mother" me, just once. She slowly backed away when she saw the look on my face. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Our store is only taking bookings for one or two days at a time. It is so hard for them to figure out what they will have in stock in a months time or even a weeks time. Even doing that I still ended up with 6 substitutions and 5 out of stock. I have everything I need for at least a month. The only thing I do not have is rice. Crazy I am looking for rice as a month ago I never made rice because I thought Mr. Wonderful did not like it. I have used boil bag rice in the instant pot but that does not work for rice pudding.


Mmmm, rice pudding, that sounds wonderful! I'm off to get my pressure cooker out!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Jacky, your appointments and Knit and Natter have been cancelled. A lot of that is happening here in the the US, too. I just saw that the Canadian and US governments have closed our joined border to all non-essential travel. Crazy, scary world we're living in these days. Hang in there.
> xxxooo


Hopefully it will get better as people get used to this "new normal". Health here is expecting a lot of new babies next year. :sm12: :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> At least my eye surgeon rang me this morning, asked a few questions and decided I was OK to discharge so can now try and book an appointment at the opticians for an eye test and probably new lenses. xx


That's great news. Hopefully you can get new glasses quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Ok. I need to sign off and get to work at my desk in the front room.
I'll see if I can get on again at lunch.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## jinx

Must be nice to have rice. ????????



London Girl said:


> Mmmm, rice pudding, that sounds wonderful! I'm off to get my pressure cooker out!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hard to believe with social distancing. ????????????????????



nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully it will get better as people get used to this "new normal". Health here is expecting a lot of new babies next year. :sm12: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I didn't chicken out. They were all very nice to me and I got thru it I was very worried about atrial fribulation but was ok with that. Have to wait til next week for results. On the ultra sound it looked scary. Hope I can say it's not aweful. Worried of course. Feeling like I crave sleep. That too worries me because my throat feels pinchy. Probably nothing but one more thing to watch. We have grocery for a few days so I'm staying in. They say if we stay apart this virus will not increase and that is important. I figure long ago people lived miles apart and didn't visit but got by. I have a lot of yarn and patterns so with you all there to chat with I'm set to be a hermit. I thought I'd miss the stores but I don't. I want to beat this virus and hoping my test says I am ok too. I believe in miracles and hope for one for me, you and the world. Thank you all for all prayers, good vibes and kind words. It has meant so much. Without hub and mom I totally would be unhinged without you and local friends. One sent me a video of a lady sneezing and her real cat freaking out then it switches to a cartoon cat using sanitizer and all kinds of product s to kill germs. So funny. Wish I knew how to send things like that to you. I'm a bit soar where they biopsied and for some reason my neck clicks when I move it on and off. Hope that resolves. Going to do pet chores and sleep hoping tomorrow will have good news and good times. Good wishes for health to you all.





nitz8catz said:


> Great for you Polly.
> Your body probably wants to sleep to get rid of all the anxiety chemicals that it had. If you have honey, have a teaspoon full.
> We're all here for you.


Hello Mav and Polly, I just had to keep both of your posts together, that way I only need to do one post!
Polly you are much braver, than you give yourself credit for! Whenever I read your posts, you have done many things, that I am likely to never do, simply because I will never come across the Conditions that you do! 
You overcame the anxiety of your test, and now you will get the results, and any treatment that you might require.
Would you do a minor activity for me? I'm sure you would have done something similar, with many children, who might have suffered with anxiety, sometimes while they were at school! If you think you can do this, I would like you to remember as many times as you possibly can, then think of one word that reminds you of each one of those brave, or even funny times, and write it down, with a short description of the occasion, in a physical note book, or in a notebook on your mobile phone! You will then have these notes to use as prompts, whenever you begin to feel nervous, or anxious, about anything that you know you have to do for yourself, or your son!

Also Mav is correct about the sleep, which I hope you have had by now, not only does your body want too get rid of those chemicals, that your body produced, but while those chemicals evere flooding your body, they were using up the energy in your body, and getting some sleep, will give your body a chance to replenish some, or perhaps all, of your energy, then you will begin to feel better, especially if you also have a nice light snack, prior to your sleep!
I wish you well Polly, be kind to yourself, and perhaps see if you can find a You Tube video, of Chair Yoga for Seniors; I haven't seen it yet, but my Sister in Western Australia was doing it at a facility in her town, free for Senior Citizens. when I have finished catching up, I am going to look for it, so I can do it also! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Must be nice to have rice. ????????


Well, it's been in the cupboard for a mighty long time, it may have weevils!! That's OK, will add a bit of protein!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hard to believe with social distancing. ????????????????????


Maybe it can happen via ESP? :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EDT and 3'C (37'F) Welcome to Spring. We have thunderstorms coming tonight and tomorrow.
> Canada is over 700 cases now with over 200 in Ontario. 11 new cases in Toronto are community spread which is a problem because we don't have enough test kits for wide spread testing. 9 of the people from the last cruise ship in quarantine on the army base have tested positive. The health officials are now saying if we "flatten the curve" with social distancing we will still see new cases into June. One couple trying to get home had to walk across the bridge between the US and Canada because the rental company wouldn't let them take their rental car into Canada.
> Most of Canada's economy is based on oil which has dropped from $50 per barrel 3 weeks ago to $8 per barrel today. Which means prices for everything brought into this country are going up. The Canada dollar is only worth $0.67 per US dollar now. Our grocery store on the west side of town is open 1 hour early for seniors, so mum is going to get some milk. She'll only have seniors with her.
> We were sent home yesterday. I think one of the doctors that saw the ladies from the front counter reported my employers because the building was closed and locked mid-morning. Then we had meetings with "social distancing" (Everyone stood in the corner or every other chair) . We have to remote in every day and be available for our team video chat software so dress appropriately from the waist up. I can get up 1-1/2 hours later because I don't have to drive and make my lunch. Welcome to the new virtual reality.


At last, about time someone got through to your employers. It must be a relief for you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The distillery in Toronto is now making hand sanitizer and distributing them to the local grocery stores at pennies per bottle. Good for them.


Yes out local brewery is doing that as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

My parcel has come :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My parcel has come :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Ooooooooh!!! That'll keep you out of mischief for a while!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> My parcel has come :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Nice haul Jacky. What you gonna make?


----------



## PurpleFi

Still drizzly here bur Mr P and I have been for a walk round the block. Met a friend and had a chat butat a safe distance. 

Mav so glad you are at home now. Hope your Mum did ok at the shops. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

My son sent me this...


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My son sent me this...


 :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooooooooh!!! That'll keep you out of mischief for a while!! Xxxx


Maybe. xxxx :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Nice haul Jacky. What you gonna make?


Don't know yet, I shall wait for it to tell me what it wants to be. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is my next square! As you can see, it was a stretch to block it but I followed the chart exactly. Now I look at the knitting instructions and there should be another 16 rows of sky, definitely not shown on the chart! Nevermind, easy enough to undo the bond off and add the rest of the rows, duh!!


It looks good. Sorry you have to add more to it, but, as you say, it should be easy enough to do. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Of course your owl was appreciated. A lot of our restaurants are doing take away services now. Good idea. xx


Takeaway is all we can do here. No inside dining available anywhere. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EDT and 3'C (37'F) Welcome to Spring. We have thunderstorms coming tonight and tomorrow.
> Canada is over 700 cases now with over 200 in Ontario. 11 new cases in Toronto are community spread which is a problem because we don't have enough test kits for wide spread testing. 9 of the people from the last cruise ship in quarantine on the army base have tested positive. The health officials are now saying if we "flatten the curve" with social distancing we will still see new cases into June. One couple trying to get home had to walk across the bridge between the US and Canada because the rental company wouldn't let them take their rental car into Canada.
> Most of Canada's economy is based on oil which has dropped from $50 per barrel 3 weeks ago to $8 per barrel today. Which means prices for everything brought into this country are going up. The Canada dollar is only worth $0.67 per US dollar now. Our grocery store on the west side of town is open 1 hour early for seniors, so mum is going to get some milk. She'll only have seniors with her.
> We were sent home yesterday. I think one of the doctors that saw the ladies from the front counter reported my employers because the building was closed and locked mid-morning. Then we had meetings with "social distancing" (Everyone stood in the corner or every other chair) . We have to remote in every day and be available for our team video chat software so dress appropriately from the waist up. I can get up 1-1/2 hours later because I don't have to drive and make my lunch. Welcome to the new virtual reality.


So glad that finally happened for you to work from home. I hope those ladies are ok. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My parcel has come :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Well done! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My son sent me this...


Love it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny Pacific Northwest. Nothing planned for today. Will stay in and knit and go with Flo. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My DD tried to "mother" me, just once. She slowly backed away when she saw the look on my face. :sm02: :sm02:


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully it will get better as people get used to this "new normal". Health here is expecting a lot of new babies next year. :sm12: :sm06:


I think that will happen in all countries! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Maybe it can happen via ESP? :sm16: xxxx


Teleportation, or just plain wishful thinking, for some! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> My parcel has come :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Wow,I haven't had any new yarn, orfleece, for a very long time! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Good night all. I'm off to bed, to hopefully sleep! ????????????????


----------



## London Girl

DH Will celebrate his 86th birthday tomorrow, hoping to get out for, afternoon tea before the National Trust close all their cafes on Saturday! Just made him this card, hope you can see it well enough!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> DH Will celebrate his 86th birthday tomorrow, hoping to get out for, afternoon tea before the National Trust close all their cafes on Saturday! Just made him this card, hope you can see it well enough!!


Looks great, hope it's appreciated. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> DH Will celebrate his 86th birthday tomorrow, hoping to get out for, afternoon tea before the National Trust close all their cafes on Saturday! Just made him this card, hope you can see it well enough!!


That's great! And Ric and I are wishing Pat a very Happy Birthday! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters, it's been another day of not getting anything done. I got up earlier than normal (not by much) and it just sort of went on from then! Karen texted me would I go in. So in I went, being very careful and keeping my "social distance"???? And we had a cup of chocolate. Andrews doing well and walking with one stick. Then I thought I would go to Wendy's keeping my social distance and see if she was ok. I had a brainwave last night and forgot we had a post office so I was able to use my bank card and got some cash, then I thought I'd jump in the car......????????????????????????????
T
When I locked it on Sunday, I hadn't quite closed my door properly, so my battery was flat as a f..t so John came up and put my battery on charge. He says it should be ok when it's charged so I couldn't go to Wendy's. Her DIL had been round and left her a loaf of bread on the step.....she's not 70umtil September. I don't know what's happening up where my lot are. 

I'm waiting for a phone call from Lynn. She wasn't in when I rang I don't know if I'm fussy to go for fish and chips tomorrow. I'm carrying my sanitiser. So in other words, I've had a faffing day and nothing to show for it. But I'm not moaning. Margaret is all excitable and giggly since this started and driving me nuts. But then she normally does, but I love her very much. She's told me the centre is closing tonight so that's s and b and bingo done with until goodness knows when. 

I've had a lovely note put through my letter box saying it was from loftus good neighbours. If we need any help with anything please contact their number and free of charge they will do all they can to help us high riisk cases. Isn't that kind.? There's so much kindness in people and it's got to be said I'm convinced the kindness far out weighs the badness in our world. All of you have a good evening or whatever and love yawl. Keep safe. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Jinx here they do not let people not patients in so helps keep virus out. Good for that but wouldn't let visitor accompany me to appointment so I felt alone. Hope all goes well for you both.


It's happening here too jolly. Ask your son about watts app. It's free and you will be able to message us and talk too all for free. We'd love you to be able tooooo. It's not Facebook,


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EDT and 3'C (37'F) Welcome to Spring. We have thunderstorms coming tonight and tomorrow.
> Canada is over 700 cases now with over 200 in Ontario. 11 new cases in Toronto are community spread which is a problem because we don't have enough test kits for wide spread testing. 9 of the people from the last cruise ship in quarantine on the army base have tested positive. The health officials are now saying if we "flatten the curve" with social distancing we will still see new cases into June. One couple trying to get home had to walk across the bridge between the US and Canada because the rental company wouldn't let them take their rental car into Canada.
> Most of Canada's economy is based on oil which has dropped from $50 per barrel 3 weeks ago to $8 per barrel today. Which means prices for everything brought into this country are going up. The Canada dollar is only worth $0.67 per US dollar now. Our grocery store on the west side of town is open 1 hour early for seniors, so mum is going to get some milk. She'll only have seniors with her.
> We were sent home yesterday. I think one of the doctors that saw the ladies from the front counter reported my employers because the building was closed and locked mid-morning. Then we had meetings with "social distancing" (Everyone stood in the corner or every other chair) . We have to remote in every day and be available for our team video chat software so dress appropriately from the waist up. I can get up 1-1/2 hours later because I don't have to drive and make my lunch. Welcome to the new virtual reality.


Does this mean they are letting you work from home?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> The online ordering here is booked for a month, no open slots. That is why mum is going to the "seniors only" shopping time this morning before the grocery store opens to everyone else. Check if your area has that Polly.


I don't feel like I want to go to the over 70s hour for shopping. Well end up with a shop full of high riskers. That can't be good surely


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Not having the rows shown in the pattern is frustrating for sure. Perhaps there is a place for comments so you can save your fellow knitters from the same fate?


I would imagine that what June comments would be like would be ???????????????????????????????????????????????? unprintable....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Ok. I need to sign off and get to work at my desk in the front room.
> I'll see if I can get on again at lunch.
> Everyone have a good day.


Everyone's entitled to a lunch break....see you then


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I would imagine that what June comments would be like would be ???????????????????????????????????????????????? unprintable....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well, it's been in the cupboard for a mighty long time, it may have weevils!! That's OK, will add a bit of protein!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Are weevils what wobble but they don't fall down? ???? Can you remember them? I remember DS having some.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> DH Will celebrate his 86th birthday tomorrow, hoping to get out for, afternoon tea before the National Trust close all their cafes on Saturday! Just made him this card, hope you can see it well enough!!


I had heard that the NT were closing all properties including restaurants and cafes and only opening the grounds. You had better check before you go incase you need to take your own cream tea.
Happy birthday to Pat. X


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Are weevils what wobble but they don't fall down? ???? Can you remember them? I remember DS having some.


I do!! Weebles!! My kids had them too, I often feel like a weeble except I DO fall down!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I had heard that the NT were closing all properties including restaurants and cafes and only opening the grounds. You had better check before you go incase you need to take your own cream tea.
> Happy birthday to Pat. X


Already checked thanks, they are closing from Saturday but quite prepared to buy him scones and cream from anywhere else if necessary!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Already checked thanks, they are closing from Saturday but quite prepared to buy him scones and cream from anywhere else if necessary!! Xxxx


Happy Birthday to Pat, I hope you both have a wonderful day, and find the scones and cream, somewhere, even If you have to make your own scones! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Happy Birthday to Pat, I hope you both have a wonderful day, and find the scones and cream, somewhere, even If you have to make your own scones! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, it may well come to that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Pat's sister, Jean and her husband John celebrate their 60th wedding anniversary today, they got a card from Her Majesty!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Pat's sister, Jean and her husband John celebrate their 60 wedding anniversary today, they got a card from Her Majesty!!


Congratulations to them. Well done!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good morning from our sunny Island,

Tomorrow will be a warm 60+ degrees. I've decided I'm going to start sharing my perennials with like minded friends, I don't know what my future will be and I want to see them have good homes. Many were given to me by pioneer flower growers. I probably won't fence for the elk as at the moment focus should be on the house. 

Happy Birthday Patrick and many more. 60 yrs together, what a lovely photo June.. cute one of her majesty too! And a belated birthday wishes to our Angela too. xoxo

A friend blew up some eggs in the microwave this morning, I asked her why she didn't use her Instant Pot Judith, she had no idea you could. That would have been a mess! 

Maybe you could get your Mom onto the online camera forums to keep her busy Mav, lots of good reading and images to look at. The sister forum Ugly Hedgehog is one of the best. It's hard living with someone who is non compliant with the way things are now. I'm glad you're home now Mav.

I haven't been away from home for almost a year now, you get used to it after awhile. Blessed with having messenger, Skype, forums and email, I never feel alone and there's tons of stuff to get done around here that I never do! 
So keep your chins up, most important is to care about others and not put them at risk.

I've been doing sink push-ups and ab crunches this week, and today I'm a fine mess...ouch. Remind me to do stretches first. Here's a laugh, my phone alarm went off at 5:30 in the morning for pills and while reaching for it in the dark I promptly fell out of bed and crashed onto the floor! Mr J said it was about time he got to pick me up for a change... :sm22: funny boy. At least he still has his sense of humour, mine left long ago! 

The hoarding continues here.. no flour or sugar this week, I might have to accept cake flour as a substitute or make Mr J whole wheat desserts.. eww. Beggars can't be choosy though can they?

Here many are starting online courses and you can get University credits for them. 
A chief medical office for Alberta wore a dress for a recent briefing and now this dress has gone "viral" excuse the pun, and everyone wants one..... aren't human being's fickle, fashion conscious when people are dropping like flies?

Your garden is beautiful as always Josephine! 
Jacky do I spy some Michael C Brett in your yarn order, the large loose balls look familiar.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning from our sunny Island,
> 
> Tomorrow will be a warm 60+ degrees. I've decided I'm going to start sharing my perennials with like minded friends, I don't know what my future will be and I want to see them have good homes. Many were given to me by pioneer flower growers. I probably won't fence for the elk as at the moment focus should be on the house.
> 
> Happy Birthday Patrick and many more. 60 yrs together, what a lovely photo June.. cute one of her majesty too! And a belated birthday wishes to our Angela too. xoxo
> 
> A friend blew up some eggs in the microwave this morning, I asked her why she didn't use her Instant Pot Judith, she had no idea you could. That would have been a mess!
> 
> Maybe you could get your Mom onto the online camera forums to keep her busy Mav, lots of good reading and images to look at. The sister forum Ugly Hedgehog is one of the best. It's hard living with someone who is non compliant with the way things are now. I'm glad you're home now Mav.
> 
> I haven't been away from home for almost a year now, you get used to it after awhile. Blessed with having messenger, Skype, forums and email, I never feel alone and there's tons of stuff to get done around here that I never do!
> So keep your chins up, most important is to care about others and not put them at risk.
> 
> I've been doing sink push-ups and ab crunches this week, and today I'm a fine mess...ouch. Remind me to do stretches first. Here's a laugh, my phone alarm went off at 5:30 in the morning for pills and while reaching for it in the dark I promptly fell out of bed and crashed onto the floor! Mr J said it was about time he got to pick me up for a change... :sm22: funny boy. At least he still has his sense of humour, mine left long ago!
> 
> The hoarding continues here.. no flour or sugar this week, I might have to accept cake flour as a substitute or make Mr J whole wheat desserts.. eww. Beggars can't be choosy though can they?
> 
> Here many are starting online courses and you can get University credits for them.
> A chief medical office for Alberta wore a dress for a recent briefing and now this dress has gone "viral" excuse the pun, and everyone wants one..... aren't human being's fickle, fashion conscious when people are dropping like flies?
> 
> Your garden is beautiful as always Josephine!
> Jacky do I spy some Michael C Brett in your yarn order, the large loose balls look familiar.


Well spotted except it's James :sm23: :sm23: Got some of their double knit and the rest are Stylecraft. Am doing an 1898 hat with the orange. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Jinx here they do not let people not patients in so helps keep virus out. Good for that but wouldn't let visitor accompany me to appointment so I felt alone. Hope all goes well for you both.





grandma susan said:


> It's happening here too jolly. Ask your son about watts app. It's free and you will be able to message us and talk too all for free. We'd love you to be able tooooo. It's not Facebook,


That is also happening all around the world, even in Australia, which feels like the most distant country in the world! Planes, Trains & automobiles, tamed the tyrany of distance for a relatively short time; but travel in those ways, has been brought to its knees! At least we can still visit our families, just remembering to keep the social distances patent! 
When I woke this morning, I was feeling very fragile; I hadn't even exited out of my bed, and the tears were all ready in my eyes, and even now they are very close to the surface. There is absolutely nothing wrong, I think my medication isn't working very well ATM! ???????????? xoxoxo

*This too shall Pass!!! *


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I don't feel like I want to go to the over 70's hour for shopping. Well end up with a shop full of high riskers. That can't be good surely


I think That is finished here, now; but here it was for the Aged and Disability Pensioners, which added more people; but there was no pushing, or shoving, by the younger more aggressive sector of the population! It was a total failure in my region, anyway!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That is also happening all around the world, even in Australia, which feels like the most distant country in the world! Planes, Trains & automobiles, tamed the tyrany of distance for a relatively short time; but travel in those ways, has been brought to its knees! At least we can still visit our families, just remembering to keep the social distances patent!
> When I woke this morning, I was feeling very fragile; I hadn't even exited out of my bed, and the tears were all ready in my eyes, and even now they are very close to the surface. There is absolutely nothing wrong, I think my medication isn't working very well ATM! ???????????? xoxoxo
> 
> *This too shall Pass!!! *


I've heard from local friends and all are feeling bad as I am and you are. To be upset is normal I guess for the way things are. At Christmas we were talking about how crowded stores were now it's the opposite. I woke with waves of fear. They come they go. When I was in an awful marriage I had to draw an imaginary plexiglass hoop around me and just focus on what was in my hoop what was right by me the trees the car the steering wheel I just noticed the thing really near and that helped dismiss the stuff that was scary because I was thinking ahead. Not working totally for me right now but helps a bit. I thought it might help someone reading this. Just trying to help. Our homes are our fortresses and the big bad germs are not coming in.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Are weevils what wobble but they don't fall down? ???? Can you remember them? I remember DS having some.


Egg shape as I recall. Do you remember jumping beans. They moved I think because there was a bug inside


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> My son sent me this...


????. Love it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Just had a heavy rain shower so it might be one of those days. Not sure if we are going to attempt shopping today, judging by the empty shelves we've seen on TV not sure if it's worth it. Determined to do my ironing this morning, it's only bedding off one single bed but I keep putting it off. Have a good day, stay safe. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is also happening all around the world, even in Australia, which feels like the most distant country in the world! Planes, Trains & automobiles, tamed the tyrany of distance for a relatively short time; but travel in those ways, has been brought to its knees! At least we can still visit our families, just remembering to keep the social distances patent!
> When I woke this morning, I was feeling very fragile; I hadn't even exited out of my bed, and the tears were all ready in my eyes, and even now they are very close to the surface. There is absolutely nothing wrong, I think my medication isn't working very well ATM! ???????????? xoxoxo
> 
> *This too shall Pass!!! *


Yes it will soon pass love but sending you many loving hugs to speed things up, we're here for you! () () () () () () () () () xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've heard from local friends and all are feeling bad as I am and you are. To be upset is normal I guess for the way things are. At Christmas we were talking about how crowded stores were now it's the opposite. I woke with waves of fear. They come they go. When I was in an awful marriage I had to draw an imaginary plexiglass hoop around me and just focus on what was in my hoop what was right by me the trees the car the steering wheel I just noticed the thing really near and that helped dismiss the stuff that was scary because I was thinking ahead. Not working totally for me right now but helps a bit. I thought it might help someone reading this. Just trying to help. Our homes are our fortresses and the big bad germs are not coming in.


Kind words Polly, we maybe should try and concentrate on the positive, the things we still have, especially each other! Hugs for you too! () () () () () () ()() ()() () xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Egg shape as I recall. Do you remember jumping beans. They moved I think because there was a bug inside


I think the originals, Mexican jumping beans maybe had a bug inside, although how it breathed and what it lived on is a mystery! The ones I had, had a ball bearing inside and the little tube appeared to move as you rolled the ball from one end to the other!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Firstly thank you Polly for your lovely words, you are an inspiration to us all and as June says we have our group of sisters to help us through.

DD and LM have not gone into school for their last day as DD is not well, I think she is just exhausted from covering for her colleagues that have been off for a while. Also as she is asthmatic and does not have a good lung capacity she is susseptible to infection. She has absolutely no idea when the school will reopen. Luckily between them DSIL and DD have enough qualifications to home school the children. 

Mr P and I had a walk round the block yesterday and enjoyed looking at all the flowers in peoples gardens. We met just one friend and had a chat at a safe distance.

Started another teddy yesterday and prepared some embroidery. Still not sure what I want to do.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and dull London!! The day started well with a Skype call from DD to sing Happy Birthday to her dad. She has embarrassed herself, doing this from work for many years now, her colleagues at school often joining in!! We are still planning on going for this afternoon tea jaunt but didn't mention on to DD, she probably wouldn't have approved!! We shall keep our social distance as much as is humanly possible!! 

Not much else on for today, I ripped half of my knitted house because I knew I had made a couple of mistakes and it's not difficult knitting so worth re-doing!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Hello. Enjoy your warm weather and share it with us please.
The yolk of the eggs need to be picked to make in the microwave. Did she try to make them in the shell?
Of course we know you can make anything in the pot.???????? Does your pot have a sterilize button? Thinking it would be a great feature for those worrying about the cleanliness of objects.



Islander said:


> Good morning from our sunny Island,
> 
> Tomorrow will be a warm 60+ degrees. I've decided I'm going to start sharing my perennials with like minded friends, I don't know what my future will be and I want to see them have good homes. Many were given to me by pioneer flower growers. I probably won't fence for the elk as at the moment focus should be on the house.
> 
> Happy Birthday Patrick and many more. 60 yrs together, what a lovely photo June.. cute one of her majesty too! And a belated birthday wishes to our Angela too. xoxo
> 
> A friend blew up some eggs in the microwave this morning, I asked her why she didn't use her Instant Pot Judith, she had no idea you could. That would have been a mess!
> 
> Maybe you could get your Mom onto the online camera forums to keep her busy Mav, lots of good reading and images to look at. The sister forum Ugly Hedgehog is one of the best. It's hard living with someone who is non compliant with the way things are now. I'm glad you're home now Mav.
> 
> I haven't been away from home for almost a year now, you get used to it after awhile. Blessed with having messenger, Skype, forums and email, I never feel alone and there's tons of stuff to get done around here that I never do!
> So keep your chins up, most important is to care about others and not put them at risk.
> 
> I've been doing sink push-ups and ab crunches this week, and today I'm a fine mess...ouch. Remind me to do stretches first. Here's a laugh, my phone alarm went off at 5:30 in the morning for pills and while reaching for it in the dark I promptly fell out of bed and crashed onto the floor! Mr J said it was about time he got to pick me up for a change... :sm22: funny boy. At least he still has his sense of humour, mine left long ago!
> 
> The hoarding continues here.. no flour or sugar this week, I might have to accept cake flour as a substitute or make Mr J whole wheat desserts.. eww. Beggars can't be choosy though can they?
> 
> Here many are starting online courses and you can get University credits for them.
> A chief medical office for Alberta wore a dress for a recent briefing and now this dress has gone "viral" excuse the pun, and everyone wants one..... aren't human being's fickle, fashion conscious when people are dropping like flies?
> 
> Your garden is beautiful as always Josephine!
> Jacky do I spy some Michael C Brett in your yarn order, the large loose balls look familiar.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am looking out my window and seeing the same thing you see.
I keep thinking the hoarders will soon have an adequate supply of everything and then the normal people will be able to purchase what they need. I am worse than a child. I want rice, I cannot have rice and that makes me want it even more. ????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Just had a heavy rain shower so it might be one of those days. Not sure if we are going to attempt shopping today, judging by the empty shelves we've seen on TV not sure if it's worth it. Determined to do my ironing this morning, it's only bedding off one single bed but I keep putting it off. Have a good day, stay safe. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy fish fry Friday. I imagine it is hard for you to not be out and about every day. Hoping the withdrawal is not to hard for you. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Firstly thank you Polly for your lovely words, you are an inspiration to us all and as June says we have our group of sisters to help us through.
> 
> DD and LM have not gone into school for their last day as DD is not well, I think she is just exhausted from covering for her colleagues that have been off for a while. Also as she is asthmatic and does not have a good lung capacity she is susseptible to infection. She has absolutely no idea when the school will reopen. Luckily between them DSIL and DD have enough qualifications to home school the children.
> 
> Mr P and I had a walk round the block yesterday and enjoyed looking at all the flowers in peoples gardens. We met just one friend and had a chat at a safe distance.
> 
> Started another teddy yesterday and prepared some embroidery. Still not sure what I want to do.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and dull London!! The day started well with a Skype call from DD to sing Happy Birthday to her dad. She has embarrassed herself, doing this from work for many years now, her colleagues at school often joining in!! We are still planning on going for this afternoon tea jaunt but didn't mention on to DD, she probably wouldn't have approved!! We shall keep our social distance as much as is humanly possible!!
> 
> Not much else on for today, I ripped half of my knitted house because I knew I had made a couple of mistakes and it's not difficult knitting so worth re-doing!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Did he like his card? xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Happy Birthday to your guy.
I would agree with your daughter but what I think does not matter. Stay safe.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and dull London!! The day started well with a Skype call from DD to sing Happy Birthday to her dad. She has embarrassed herself, doing this from work for many years now, her colleagues at school often joining in!! We are still planning on going for this afternoon tea jaunt but didn't mention on to DD, she probably wouldn't have approved!! We shall keep our social distance as much as is humanly possible!!
> 
> Not much else on for today, I ripped half of my knitted house because I knew I had made a couple of mistakes and it's not difficult knitting so worth re-doing!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am looking out my window and seeing the same thing you see.
> I keep thinking the hoarders will soon have an adequate supply of everything and then the normal people will be able to purchase what they need. I am worse than a child. I want rice, I cannot have rice and that makes me want it even more. ????????


I've got some rice but not sure it would get to you intact. xx :sm25:


----------



## jinx

So true. Concentrate on the positive. The air quality is improving because industry and travel is cut back. The pictures of the canal in Venice shows a marked improvement because of decreased use.



London Girl said:


> Kind words Polly, we maybe should try and concentrate on the positive, the things we still have, especially each other! Hugs for you too! () () () () () () ()() ()() () xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hoping that by the time it got here the crisis would be over. Nice of you to offer.????



Barn-dweller said:


> I've got some rice but not sure it would get to you intact. xx :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I am looking out my window and seeing the same thing you see.
> I keep thinking the hoarders will soon have an adequate supply of everything and then the normal people will be able to purchase what they need. I am worse than a child. I want rice, I cannot have rice and that makes me want it even more. ????????


I keep thinking that, about the hoarders but I suspect enough is never enough and they will go on grabbing everything but we won't starve, that's for sure. I don't suppose it will make you feel any better to hear that I didn't make the rice pudding yesterday and if I could get the rice to you if I could, your need sounds greater than mine!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Did he like his card? xxxx


Yes, he actually did, he has a total of four now, I don't suppose there will be any more, he's not the most popular man in the world, except among the family!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> So true. Concentrate on the positive. The air quality is improving because industry and travel is cut back. The pictures of the canal in Venice shows a marked improvement because of decreased use.


Good to know!! Love Venice!!


----------



## jinx

Alas, you could take a trip and deliver it to me in normal times. These are not normal times.????
Some of the hoarders in our area are in trouble with the law. They purchase huge quantities and then try to resell at an inflated price on Amazon. I guess that is illegal.



London Girl said:


> I keep thinking that, about the hoarders but I suspect enough is never enough and they will go on grabbing everything but we won't starve, that's for sure. I don't suppose it will make you feel any better to hear that I didn't make the rice pudding yesterday and if I could get the rice to you if I could, your need sounds greater than mine!! xxxx


----------



## MrsB

Mine are going crazy. Now, if the squirrels would stop climbing on the table and planting their peanuts in the plant's dirt, I might be able to enjoy them a little longer.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, he actually did, he has a total of four now, I don't suppose there will be any more, he's not the most popular man in the world, except among the family!! xxxx


That seems about the normal number when we get older. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It's raining right now, but we are expecting the temperature to rise to double-digit by lunch then bring high winds and thunderstorms before the temperatures drop to minus double digit tonight with snow tomorrow. Isn't this fun. We've already been told to expect electric outages. The electric company says they will deal with them as quickly as they can with reduced crews.
The cats are having problems dealing with me being home. They are going to get very fat the longer I stay home. Poor Tazi has her seasonal allergies going on and had long boogers hanging from her nose while sneezing all day. Poor kitty.
I was exhausted by the end of work yesterday. I had more tickets than normal as our workers adapt to working from home.
I was able to finish knitting my cover for my work water bottle, now that I don't need that water bottle. 
On the COVID-19 front, there are 18 new cases in Whitby, where I work, including 4 cases in a senior's home that my employer runs. There has also been one death that is not travel related. A 50 year old man from Halton with health problems went to his cottage in the Muskoka's to be away from people. He died there. He had not traveled for months and had not had any contact with any one who had traveled so our health experts are saying this is the first confirmed case of community transmission. There are 4 cases in Cobourg 6 km away but they are all travel related.
Farms are trying to find workers. Normally they have people from the Caribean and Mexico who harvest the vegetables and trim the fruit trees. The government says they can still come so long as they go into quarantine on the farms for 14 days. If they can get here. Air Canada has shut down completely. They will continue to pay their staff until the end of April then they are laid off. Our restaurants (that can) have take out and delivery only. My neighbour went through the McDonalds drive thru to get hamburgers for his 4 kids that are home with them. At one point he had put them all on their trampoline and was throwing balls at them on the trampoline.
Mum went to the over 60s shopping hour at our grocery store because we had run out of milk and I had run out of tea. She was able to get both while there was still stuff on the shelves.
The TV was showing innovative ways for people to use technology to do their thing. They had a choir from California that did a virtual performance.
https://www.broadwayworld.com/los-angeles/article/VIDEO-Chino-Hills-Choir-Covers-Over-the-Rainbow-Over-the-Internet-20200319


----------



## nitz8catz

I tried posting a pic of my water bottle but KP won't let me.
Oh I think I've got it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I tried posting a pic of my water bottle but KP won't let me.
> Oh I think I've got it.


Useful and love the yarn. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Alas, you could take a trip and deliver it to me in normal times. These are not normal times.????
> Some of the hoarders in our area are in trouble with the law. They purchase huge quantities and then try to resell at an inflated price on Amazon. I guess that is illegal.


I bet if there were plenty of scruples on the supermarket shelves, those people would pass right by them!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I bet if there were plenty of scruples on the supermarket shelves, those people would pass right by them!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Ooh very sharp. xxxx :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

My new work cubicle


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> My new work cubicle


Very spacious and comfortable, you could get used to that. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Useful and love the yarn. xx


Thanks. I have no idea what the yarn is because I lost the label but it feels like it might be a Red Heart super saver.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I tried posting a pic of my water bottle but KP won't let me.
> Oh I think I've got it.


You do get your paws on some beautiful yarn AND you do good things with it!!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Very spacious and comfortable, you could get used to that. xx :sm23:


 :sm01: I can't reach out and touch the walls, but I do miss my double screens.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My new work cubicle


Nice, very cosy!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You do get your paws on some beautiful yarn AND you do good things with it!!!xxxx


Thanks. But I do use patterns, even if I tweak them a bit. I have to give credit to the designer.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/water-bottle-carrier-2
I was hoping that the lace bit that I put on the side would let me see the water level inside but that didnt' work.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Nice, very cosy!! xxxx


And I have a kitty helper. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I bet if there were plenty of scruples on the supermarket shelves, those people would pass right by them!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Mum saw one person in the grocery store at over 60s who was less than 60 and had an overflowing cart, but when she described the person, I recognized her as one of the volunteers from the old folks home near us. The transport for the seniors has shut down so she was shopping for all of them.
Stuart did not go to the over 60s grocery hour and could not find any toilet paper or kleenex.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> So true. Concentrate on the positive. The air quality is improving because industry and travel is cut back. The pictures of the canal in Venice shows a marked improvement because of decreased use.


You should see the pictures over China. It's amazing.
I remember when all the planes were grounded after 9-11 that I remarked how clear the skies became. We should see the same thing in the coming weeks.
Although all our cargo planes are still flying. One of the cargo companies here is asking for pilots because of demand.
And our roads are filled with trucks, and the diesel engines belchs all kinds of smoke.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I am looking out my window and seeing the same thing you see.
> I keep thinking the hoarders will soon have an adequate supply of everything and then the normal people will be able to purchase what they need. I am worse than a child. I want rice, I cannot have rice and that makes me want it even more. ????????


And it's not like there are many substitutes for rice. We have wild rice up here, harvested from some of our lakes, but it's black and doesn't puff like white rice. It works in a pinch.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and dull London!! The day started well with a Skype call from DD to sing Happy Birthday to her dad. She has embarrassed herself, doing this from work for many years now, her colleagues at school often joining in!! We are still planning on going for this afternoon tea jaunt but didn't mention on to DD, she probably wouldn't have approved!! We shall keep our social distance as much as is humanly possible!!
> 
> Not much else on for today, I ripped half of my knitted house because I knew I had made a couple of mistakes and it's not difficult knitting so worth re-doing!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Good for DD. And Happy Birthday to your DH from me.
If it was bothering you, then it's good that you ripped out the square to re-knit it.
Try to stay upwind of everyone when you are out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Firstly thank you Polly for your lovely words, you are an inspiration to us all and as June says we have our group of sisters to help us through.
> 
> DD and LM have not gone into school for their last day as DD is not well, I think she is just exhausted from covering for her colleagues that have been off for a while. Also as she is asthmatic and does not have a good lung capacity she is susseptible to infection. She has absolutely no idea when the school will reopen. Luckily between them DSIL and DD have enough qualifications to home school the children.
> 
> Mr P and I had a walk round the block yesterday and enjoyed looking at all the flowers in peoples gardens. We met just one friend and had a chat at a safe distance.
> 
> Started another teddy yesterday and prepared some embroidery. Still not sure what I want to do.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Happy Friday.
I kind of feel sorry for your GKs. My parents were teacher/head teacher and teaching assistant. I know what it is like to be home-schooled by your parents. 
Walking is good. We have people having yelling conversations from their porches here. Only the tow truck driver and the lady that works in the hospital left from this subdivision this morning.
I'm planning to knit some little monsters.

:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

The TV is interviewing people on the street with a microphone wrapped in a alcoholic wipe and on a long stick. It looks funny, but it works.


----------



## nitz8catz

Oh shoot I'm late for work
bye everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Oh shoot I'm late for work
> bye everyone.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy fish fry Friday. I imagine it is hard for you to not be out and about every day. Hoping the withdrawal is not to hard for you.


Happy fish Friday to you. We will be have fish and chips today but from the freezer not the shop. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> My new work cubicle


That looks cosy and love your knitting xxxxx


----------



## jinx

We are having chicken crack chili in the instant pot. I enjoy playing with my pot so much I have all the ingredients set out ready to dump into the pot. I do not think Mr. Wonderful would like chili for breakfast. I decided to make this as I thought we had several packages of chicken in the freezer. I was wrong, this is the last package. Guess we will be having a lot of meals using sausage and tuna. Not complaining, glad we still have options. Now if we just had rice.....????????



PurpleFi said:


> Happy fish Friday to you. We will be have fish and chips today but from the freezer not the shop. Xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

OK so common sense beat bravado and discretion was the better part of valour, we did not go out for afternoon tea! Instead, I made some scones, scooted up the farm shop for clotted cream (observing social distancing!) and served tea in the dining room, it went down very well!! Excuse the crumpled tabled cloth, I was not the last one to fold it and put it away!!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> OK so common sense beat bravado and discretion was the better part of valour, we did not go out for afternoon tea! Instead, I made some scones, scooted up the farm shop for clotted cream (observing social distancing!) and served tea in the dining room, it went down very well!! Excuse the crumpled tabled cloth, I was not the last one to fold it and put it away!!! Xxxx


And I bet your homemade scones were better than shop bought ones. Xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Good for you. I bet your guy enjoyed having them at home more than having to traipse around town to get one and they tasted better.


London Girl said:


> OK so common sense beat bravado and discretion was the better part of valour, we did not go out for afternoon tea! Instead, I made some scones, scooted up the farm shop for clotted cream (observing social distancing!) and served tea in the dining room, it went down very well!! Excuse the crumpled tabled cloth, I was not the last one to fold it and put it away!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> And I bet your homemade scones were better than shop bought ones. Xxxxxx


In all modesty, they really were!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> OK so common sense beat bravado and discretion was the better part of valour, we did not go out for afternoon tea! Instead, I made some scones, scooted up the farm shop for clotted cream (observing social distancing!) and served tea in the dining room, it went down very well!! Excuse the crumpled tabled cloth, I was not the last one to fold it and put it away!!! Xxxx


That makes me smile!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good for you. I bet your guy enjoyed having them at home more than having to traipse around town to get one and they tasted better.


We were going to Chartwell, which was Winston Churchill's house during WWII. It belongs to the National Trust now and is out in beautiful countryside with some beautiful gardens! They do a very nice afternoon tea there but not worth getting sick or making others sick for!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I tried posting a pic of my water bottle but KP won't let me.
> Oh I think I've got it.


That turned out great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> My new work cubicle


 :sm06: :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Oh shoot I'm late for work
> bye everyone.


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> OK so common sense beat bravado and discretion was the better part of valour, we did not go out for afternoon tea! Instead, I made some scones, scooted up the farm shop for clotted cream (observing social distancing!) and served tea in the dining room, it went down very well!! Excuse the crumpled tabled cloth, I was not the last one to fold it and put it away!!! Xxxx


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> A couple of photos


they differ a bit in size.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Someone on here says hand sanitizer won't work because Covid 19 is a virus? xxxx


That's true. It is only anti-bacterial. You have to use soap and water.


----------



## SaxonLady

Mr Andrex will not be so happy when everyone has enough to last for months and things are back to usual.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hello from my windy sunny little corner of the world. It was nice to open the doors and let the fresh air blow in. The temperatures are so warm the 6 inches of snow we had on Tuesday is completely melted. The flowers are breaking through and hopefully in a few weeks we will have daffodils.


Our daffodils are dying already, but my garden has got little purple flowers instead.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Wise old owl. xx :sm23:


He is cute. What degree has he got?


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Whoops ......... I almost forgot about the photos I wanted to post. I don't think I have already posted them, so here goes! Now I am definitely going! Good Night
> Have a wonderful remainder of your day! xoxoxo


Your hair, like you, is beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> We have found a load of old family photos and have spent most of the day going through them. Great fun.
> 
> Want a laugh.....


what a lovely couple.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thank you, I got sick of having short hair, and now I am seeing how far I can go, with hair length; my hair never grew extremely long, so I just want to know how long it will actually grow! It also seems to be getting curlier, and I also want to know how curly it will be; will my hair be like my youngest DD's hair, or only a poor copy of it? ???????????? xoxoxo


Mine still grows at quite a rate. I have to keep getting it cut.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hey no it's ok for you to think the way you do. No rights or wrongs. I think she gets to the knuckle sometimes. I do honestly wish that some of our judges would tell folks off like she does. Ours is to darn soft at times. But I do like watching her and she is funny?


My DIL (Family Court Judge) gets really angry sometimes and really lets rip.


----------



## grandma susan

This was in a restaraunt today we wete at least 3meters from each othet


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> This was in a restaraunt today we wete at least 3meters from each othet


That is great. Glad you got out! ????????xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I went to look at the restaraunt to weigh the risks up and there was only a few tables taken. They were sanitising as much as they could and we were more that 3 meters away from another table. They put a notice on a lot of tables as I hope you can see the photo. I think Lynn is a bit blazay about things and actually got on my nerves about how she wasn't going to do this and that. After a while I got so sick of it I told her there was more than her to consider and yes....I was keeping in as much as I could and no.....I didn't feel comfy being in a restaraunt. We came home at 2pm I don't think she was very pleased with me. We've been friends 40+ so we don't fall out, we just say what we think and at the moment I think she crackers, ????

John has charged my battery up for me but I haven't tried it yet. Stephen will when he comes down tomorrow with shopping. It's Ann I feel sorry for, it's her birthday on Monday so we can't have a party or meal out and she's not too well as you know. So I've told S and S to just see to her, I can cope with things, there's nothing wrong here. 

Stephen has been told to work from home for 2 weeks but as he says he's not on the production side, and nobody is buying cars since this virus. So they have so many thousand just standing there. Anyway that's, enough of today's moaning. I'm absolutely fine and I'm hoping you all are too. 

Jolly sorry I forgot to read your pm but I'll read it tonight, don't worry. Hope all of you are well. Here for you if anyone needs me. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I had heard that the NT were closing all properties including restaurants and cafes and only opening the grounds. You had better check before you go incase you need to take your own cream tea.
> Happy birthday to Pat. X


They are keeping the woodlands open free of charge, but I believe that's all. Good of them to do that


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Pat's sister, Jean and her husband John celebrate their 60th wedding anniversary today, they got a card from Her Majesty!!


Isn't that wonderful. Here's to another 60. Happy birthday TP pat too...


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> That is also happening all around the world, even in Australia, which feels like the most distant country in the world! Planes, Trains & automobiles, tamed the tyrany of distance for a relatively short time; but travel in those ways, has been brought to its knees! At least we can still visit our families, just remembering to keep the social distances patent!
> When I woke this morning, I was feeling very fragile; I hadn't even exited out of my bed, and the tears were all ready in my eyes, and even now they are very close to the surface. There is absolutely nothing wrong, I think my medication isn't working very well ATM! ???????????? xoxoxo
> 
> *This too shall Pass!!! *


I'm sending you a great big suffocating hug


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and dull London!! The day started well with a Skype call from DD to sing Happy Birthday to her dad. She has embarrassed herself, doing this from work for many years now, her colleagues at school often joining in!! We are still planning on going for this afternoon tea jaunt but didn't mention on to DD, she probably wouldn't have approved!! We shall keep our social distance as much as is humanly possible!!
> 
> Not much else on for today, I ripped half of my knitted house because I knew I had made a couple of mistakes and it's not difficult knitting so worth re-doing!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


To be honest....I didn't tell any lie.....I just didn't make things simple, but my family have the impression I'm sitting on the moors having fish and chips.????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I keep thinking that, about the hoarders but I suspect enough is never enough and they will go on grabbing everything but we won't starve, that's for sure. I don't suppose it will make you feel any better to hear that I didn't make the rice pudding yesterday and if I could get the rice to you if I could, your need sounds greater than mine!! xxxx


I hope that all these folk that's hoarding their TRs get well and truely constipated


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> My new work cubicle


I don't see your knitting????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> OK so common sense beat bravado and discretion was the better part of valour, we did not go out for afternoon tea! Instead, I made some scones, scooted up the farm shop for clotted cream (observing social distancing!) and served tea in the dining room, it went down very well!! Excuse the crumpled tabled cloth, I was not the last one to fold it and put it away!!! Xxxx


I don't iron anyway. Can't say nothing about creases.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> OK so common sense beat bravado and discretion was the better part of valour, we did not go out for afternoon tea! Instead, I made some scones, scooted up the farm shop for clotted cream (observing social distancing!) and served tea in the dining room, it went down very well!! Excuse the crumpled tabled cloth, I was not the last one to fold it and put it away!!! Xxxx


More enjoyable at home in some ways no doubt, but no trip out. We went shopping at about three. Not many people there at all but not a lot on the shelves either. Did get some TP but veg was very scarce, no old potatoes, just salad pots they'll do. No carrots, runner beans or leeks but did get some onions today. Stocked up a bit but nothing for the freezer except frozen blueberries as DH likes them with his porridge. Most tinned stuff gone. Still not a totally wasted journey. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> He is cute. What degree has he got?


Common sense and sagacity. xx :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> This was in a restaraunt today we wete at least 3meters from each othet


Good idea, did it work?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> They are keeping the woodlands open free of charge, but I believe that's all. Good of them to do that


Yes, I saw that, they're removing all the payment barriers, I hope people are respectful!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I don't iron anyway. Can't say nothing about creases.


It's vinyl, so best not to iron it, eh?!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning from our sunny Island,
> 
> Tomorrow will be a warm 60+ degrees. I've decided I'm going to start sharing my perennials with like minded friends, I don't know what my future will be and I want to see them have good homes. Many were given to me by pioneer flower growers. I probably won't fence for the elk as at the moment focus should be on the house.
> 
> Happy Birthday Patrick and many more. 60 yrs together, what a lovely photo June.. cute one of her majesty too! And a belated birthday wishes to our Angela too. xoxo
> 
> A friend blew up some eggs in the microwave this morning, I asked her why she didn't use her Instant Pot Judith, she had no idea you could. That would have been a mess!
> 
> Maybe you could get your Mom onto the online camera forums to keep her busy Mav, lots of good reading and images to look at. The sister forum Ugly Hedgehog is one of the best. It's hard living with someone who is non compliant with the way things are now. I'm glad you're home now Mav.
> 
> I haven't been away from home for almost a year now, you get used to it after awhile. Blessed with having messenger, Skype, forums and email, I never feel alone and there's tons of stuff to get done around here that I never do!
> So keep your chins up, most important is to care about others and not put them at risk.
> 
> I've been doing sink push-ups and ab crunches this week, and today I'm a fine mess...ouch. Remind me to do stretches first. Here's a laugh, my phone alarm went off at 5:30 in the morning for pills and while reaching for it in the dark I promptly fell out of bed and crashed onto the floor! Mr J said it was about time he got to pick me up for a change... :sm22: funny boy. At least he still has his sense of humour, mine left long ago!
> 
> The hoarding continues here.. no flour or sugar this week, I might have to accept cake flour as a substitute or make Mr J whole wheat desserts.. eww. Beggars can't be choosy though can they?
> 
> Here many are starting online courses and you can get University credits for them.
> A chief medical office for Alberta wore a dress for a recent briefing and now this dress has gone "viral" excuse the pun, and everyone wants one..... aren't human being's fickle, fashion conscious when people are dropping like flies?
> 
> Your garden is beautiful as always Josephine!
> Jacky do I spy some Michael C Brett in your yarn order, the large loose balls look familiar.


Trish, it sounds bad, but humans will always find some way, to ease the fear that is travelling the would now, and the fickle things, are the easiest way to do it! This must have been what it was like, when the Black Plague was roaming Europe! The world was much less populated then!

I just leant something new, to me, about an American Custom; and that is that " Tail-gating (is this supposed to be one word) is bbq-ing, where as in Australia, this is when someone drives as close as possible, to the back of the car in front of them, which is very dangerous, and highly illegal! It was very confusing, for a long Time, to here people talking about Tailgating, as a Community Happening! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I've heard from local friends and all are feeling bad as I am and you are. To be upset is normal I guess for the way things are. At Christmas we were talking about how crowded stores were now it's the opposite. I woke with waves of fear. They come they go. When I was in an awful marriage I had to draw an imaginary plexiglass hoop around me and just focus on what was in my hoop what was right by me the trees the car the steering wheel I just noticed the thing really near and that helped dismiss the stuff that was scary because I was thinking ahead. Not working totally for me right now but helps a bit. I thought it might help someone reading this. Just trying to help. Our homes are our fortresses and the big bad germs are not coming in.


Thanks for trying fee help others, there would be many out there, atm, so you were doing a very good thing.
Polly, I have only recently
begun to believe that the Energies we send each other around the Globe, are actually getting there:- I did lose my beliefs for a short time, but they are returning:- so I am sending some calming, and relaxing, energies to you; I have plenty, so take as much as you need, there is plenty more in the Universe! We are all here for you, Polly! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Tailgating in the U.S. has two meaning. One meaning is the same as yours. Tailgating cookouts started in the parking lot before sporting events. Sports fans arrived early, put the tailgate of their pickup trucks down, put the grills in the bed of the truck and lit the grills to have a feast before the game.



Xiang said:


> Trish, it sounds bad, but humans will always find some way, to ease the fear that is travelling the would now, and the fickle things, are the easiest way to do it! This must have been what it was like, when the Black Plague was roaming Europe! The world was much less populated then!
> 
> I just leant something new, to me, about an American Custom; and that is that " Tail-gating (is this supposed to be one word) is bbq-ing, where as in Australia, this is when someone drives as close as possible, to the back of the car in front of them, which is very dangerous, and highly illegal! It was very confusing, for a long Time, to here people talking about Tailgating, as a Community Happening! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

[.quote=grandma susan]Are weevils what wobble but they don't fall down? ???? Can you remember them? I remember DS having some.[/quote]



jollypolly said:


> Egg shape as I recall. Do you remember jumping beans. They moved I think because there was a bug inside


I know what weevels are, but I don't know about the ones that you are talking about!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Found some Spring today :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Found some Spring today :sm02:


Lovely! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk. Just had a heavy rain shower so it might be one of those days. Not sure if we are going to attempt shopping today, judging by the empty shelves we've seen on TV not sure if it's worth it. Determined to do my ironing this morning, it's only bedding off one single bed but I keep putting it off. Have a good day, stay safe. xx


Hello Jacki, I sure hope that you are much happier, than you sound in your post! You sound as if you need cheering up! ????????
We have had a small change in the shopping experience here; Eddie went on a foraging expedition earlier today, and actually came home with a ...... wait for it ......... *TOILET PAPER*, and a 9 pack, at that! when I saw Eddie come in the door with it, I almost became delirious; but I was on the phone, either to DD5, or my younger brother! I still have something to use as a really necessary alternate to tp, if this *EVER* happens again, in my life time; I fully understand that there will be other Pandemics; just hope it won't be in any of our lifetimes! I think going through times like this, and seeing how some people react, is not something I want to be a part off! ???????????????? 
Stay vigilant, safe and Healthy ???????????????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes it will soon pass love but sending you many loving hugs to speed things up, we're here for you! () () () () () () () () () xxxx


Thank you very much, someone must have sent something right through the Ethers, we have finally been able to buy the ever ellusive TP!!!
You wouldn't believe this, but apparently, not only were hoarders in my town, making things very difficult, for the local population, but people from the cities, are travelling to Regional Towns, by car *.AND* buses, and trying to buy the goods that are unavailable in their own towns, or cities! Not only that, but apparently Gangs of criminals are buying up goods, then trying to sell it online; but the Police are onto that, and the Police are also in the supermarkets, to ensure that people follow the new public rules. We now have to have 4sqm of empty space, around each person!

I am so happy that I found this thread, you have been very helpful, and kept mea little saner, than I would have been, if I had not g often over my fear of contacting people I had never met, and now I know so many wonderful women, and some of their families! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Firstly thank you Polly for your lovely words, you are an inspiration to us all and as June says we have our group of sisters to help us through.
> 
> DD and LM have not gone into school for their last day as DD is not well, I think she is just exhausted from covering for her colleagues that have been off for a while. Also as she is asthmatic and does not have a good lung capacity she is susseptible to infection. She has absolutely no idea when the school will reopen. Luckily between them DSIL and DD have enough qualifications to home school the children.
> 
> Mr P and I had a walk round the block yesterday and enjoyed looking at all the flowers in peoples gardens. We met just one friend and had a chat at a safe distance.
> 
> Started another teddy yesterday and prepared some embroidery. Still not sure what I want to do.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


My sister Home Schooled her children from kindergarten, to Year 11, I think, the girls wanted to go to school for the final two years, but one of the girls returned home to finish her schooling; but my sister wasn't a teacher; all that the majority of Home Schoolers have, is a good, solid based Curricullum to work from, and if the child is quite young, then the Parent will find that it is quite easy, and fun, for both the children and the parent! Sissy has been thinking of Home schooling, for quite a while now, and with things the way they are now, she is becoming more serious, about it! There is quite a large Home Schooling Group in Sissys region, so there will be lots of opportunity for educational trips, where ever they go! It will actually be quite a good opportunity, if she does take that direction, and meal prep, can also be part of the Curriculum! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> So true. Concentrate on the positive. The air quality is improving because industry and travel is cut back. The pictures of the canal in Venice shows a marked improvement because of decreased use.


Well, the number of people getting Covid-19 in Australia, is doubling every 5 days atm, so there is no relief here, for the forseeable future; but hopefully the locust phase has stopped, or at least slowed down, just a bit!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Alas, you could take a trip and deliver it to me in normal times. These are not normal times.????
> Some of the hoarders in our area are in trouble with the law. They purchase huge quantities and then try to resell at an inflated price on Amazon. I guess that is illegal.


It is very illegal, and the Police here, are now patrolling the shops, to check for people buying more than the limits, and they are also checking on Criminal activity, surrounding the stock run. cects, inn certain items!


----------



## Xiang

MrsB said:


> Mine are going crazy. Now, if the squirrels would stop climbing on the table and planting their peanuts in the plant's dirt, I might be able to enjoy them a little longer.


Perhaps the Squirrels need their own place, in your garden, to bury their hard earned nuts! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I tried posting a pic of my water bottle but KP won't let me.
> Oh I think I've got it.


You have definitely got it, and it is a great bottle holder! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

My wonderful DH, just saw a a video of some Chinese people, preparing for their most brutal, and morally shocking festival, involving dogs; and unfortunately he told me what they were doing to those poor abused dogs! It upset me so much, that next time I hear that rescuers are heading off, to get as many dogs, as humanly possible out of there, and into rehabilitation; I will be donating money so that hopefully more of those terrorised dogs, can be saved.
I do know that a large majority of these poor dogs, are stolen from families, who love them, and looked after them. They were members of someones family, bet even if they weren't, they don't deserve that kind of treatment; *NO LIVING, LOVING CREATURE DESERVES THAT TREATMENT!*

Ok, I have calmed down a little now, and DH knows not to describe such things to me again, as I get very upset about treatment like that! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I bet if there were plenty of scruples on the supermarket shelves, those people would pass right by them!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Those people wouldn't know what a scruple is! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My new work cubicle


That looks so comfy! Much better than your old one! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Someone on here says hand sanitizer won't work because Covid 19 is a virus? xxxx





SaxonLady said:


> That's true. It is only anti-bacterial. You have to use soap and water.


Or Alcohol wipes!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Your hair, like you, is beautiful.


Thank you, I think we are all beautiful! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending you a great big suffocating hug


Thanks Susan, it has helped i immensely! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I hope that all these folk that's hoarding their TRs get well and truely constipated


So do I! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Found some Spring today :sm02:


They are all beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Found some Spring today :sm02:


Lovely photos Trish. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a glorious sunny Norfolk, shame about the very cold wind that is with it. Just a flying visit at the moment as I'm experimenting in the kitchen. Trying a hearty sea-food chowder today, so must get on with it. Back later to catch up. Have as good a weekend as you can. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> [.quote=grandma susan]Are weevils what wobble but they don't fall down? ð Can you remember them? I remember DS having some.


I know what weevels are, but I don't know about the ones that you are talking about!ð¬ xoxoxo[/quote]

These are Weebles! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Found some Spring today :sm02:


Just lovely, a very welcome sight!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Norfolk, shame about the very cold wind that is with it. Just a flying visit at the moment as I'm experimenting in the kitchen. Trying a hearty sea-food chowder today, so must get on with it. Back later to catch up. Have as good a weekend as you can. xx


I love sea food chowder,. Brings back lovely memories of the ferry to VI with June, Pam and Mav. x


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello Jacki, I sure hope that you are much happier, than you sound in your post! You sound as if you need cheering up! ????????
> We have had a small change in the shopping experience here; Eddie went on a foraging expedition earlier today, and actually came home with a ...... wait for it ......... *TOILET PAPER*, and a 9 pack, at that! when I saw Eddie come in the door with it, I almost became delirious; but I was on the phone, either to DD5, or my younger brother! I still have something to use as a really necessary alternate to tp, if this *EVER* happens again, in my life time; I fully understand that there will be other Pandemics; just hope it won't be in any of our lifetimes! I think going through times like this, and seeing how some people react, is not something I want to be a part off! ????????????????
> Stay vigilant, safe and Healthy ???????????????????? xoxoxo.


News item on the radio: sewers are becoming blocked by things that people are using as TP substitutes, including wet wipes, kitchen roll and newspaper!! During the war, _everybody_ used newspaper but I guess there's a lot more people using the sewers now so they can't cope!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> My wonderful DH, just saw a a video of some Chinese people, preparing for their most brutal, and morally shocking festival, involving dogs; and unfortunately he told me what they were doing to those poor abused dogs! It upset me so much, that next time I hear that rescuers are heading off, to get as many dogs, as humanly possible out of there, and into rehabilitation; I will be donating money so that hopefully more of those terrorised dogs, can be saved.
> I do know that a large majority of these poor dogs, are stolen from families, who love them, and looked after them. They were members of someones family, bet even if they weren't, they don't deserve that kind of treatment; *NO LIVING, LOVING CREATURE DESERVES THAT TREATMENT!*
> 
> Ok, I have calmed down a little now, and DH knows not to describe such things to me again, as I get very upset about treatment like that! ???????????? xoxoxo


So sorry you've been quite understandably upset. Thank you for not giving us the details Judi, that would have upset me too, think Spring flowers, green meadows, birds flying, to get those images out of your mind!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I love sea food chowder,. Brings back lovely memories of the ferry to VI with June, Pam and Mav. x


Mmmm, that was yummy!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> These are Weebles! xxxx


I think the smaller ones we called jumping beans. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I love sea food chowder,. Brings back lovely memories of the ferry to VI with June, Pam and Mav. x


Don't expect mine will be anything like that, it's all done now and we'll see what it's like in an hour or so. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, but like Jacky we have a cold wind blowing. Had a walk into town yesterday to delivery our knitted chicks. everyone keeping a safe distance. Might have a walk round the block later.

Nearly finished another teddy last night.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Lots of little jobs to do today, not in any particular order, although finishing my blackout curtain is high on the agenda!

DH had a bad night with a groin pain but only when he was laying down!! Hot water bottle and paracetamol helped somewhat but the doc's are closed today and was phone appointments only anyway and I really don't want to take him to the urgent care centre, we'll both come back with more than we went with!!! He says it's fine now, just at night?!! I think he's just attention seeking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just kidding!

Sadly, we three southern girls have had to cancel our York substitute trip to Sussex in a couple of weeks, it's just not worth the risk. However, actually cancelling it proving difficult due to thousands trying to do the same thing!!

Take care everyone, keep washing those hands, love you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't expect mine will be anything like that, it's all done now and we'll see what it's like in an hour or so. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


You are quite right, yours will probably be much better. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You are quite right, yours will probably be much better. xxxx


I somehow doubt it but as long as DH will eat it it will be fine. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Lots of little jobs to do today, not in any particular order, although finishing my blackout curtain is high on the agenda!
> 
> DH had a bad night with a groin pain but only when he was laying down!! Hot water bottle and paracetamol helped somewhat but the doc's are closed today and was phone appointments only anyway and I really don't want to take him to the urgent care centre, we'll both come back with more than we went with!!! He says it's fine now, just at night?!! I think he's just attention seeking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just kidding!
> 
> Sadly, we three southern girls have had to cancel our York substitute trip to Sussex in a couple of weeks, it's just not worth the risk. However, actually cancelling it proving difficult due to thousands trying to do the same thing!!
> 
> Take care everyone, keep washing those hands, love you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry you have had to cancel Sussex, but as you say better safe than sorry. We will have to do lots sof messaging and whatsapp videoing during that time. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I somehow doubt it but as long as DH will eat it it will be fine. xx


It WILL be perfect. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have had to cancel Sussex, but as you say better safe than sorry. We will have to do lots sof messaging and whatsapp videoing during that time. x


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I hope that all these folk that's hoarding their TRs get well and truely constipated


So do I! some of those greedy people, are actually members of some kind of Gangs, and are advertising the toilet Rolls for sale on the Internet, for very inflated prices, and the Police are onto it, over here!
Other people, I don't think they were involved in the panic buying, but not sure; but these people are giving the ir's away to others who have none, and need it. We were finally able to get a packet, but if this happens again, I am going to cut a couple of very soft sheets up, overlock them, and put them in a container, in the toilet; and also have the equivalent of a nappy bucket, and do away with buying any Loo paper, it is really a waste of trees, if we really think about it! Time to go back to more fungal times, for a while! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> These are Weebles! xxxx


Oh ...... I have never seen those before, I don't think they ever made it here!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> News item on the radio: sewers are becoming blocked by things that people are using as TP substitutes, including wet wipes, kitchen roll and newspaper!! During the war, _everybody_ used newspaper but I guess there's a lot more people using the sewers now so they can't cope!!!


A woman, somewhere in Australia, uses fabre squares, which she has had overlocked, so that they don't spray, socks them, the way we used to do the cloth nappies, then washes them, she has quite a store of them, she hasn't used TP for many years, and she says it is much better, more comfortable, on one's nether regions. Also saves a lot of money, and trees! No clogged sewers either! ????☺???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So sorry you've been quite understandably upset. Thank you for not giving us the details Judi, that would have upset me too, think Spring flowers, green meadows, birds flying, to get those images out of your mind!! xxxx


Thank you for that, Your advice worked, and I have told him that next time I see a plea for donations, from the people who rescue these poor dogs, I will be donating money, to help them, and if any of the dogs come to Australia, I will be adopting one of them! I haven't told laim the second bit yet ...... so we might need a larger caravan!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the smaller ones we called jumping beans. xxxx


I have heard of Mexican Jumping Beans, which the kids, after I grew up, and before my kids arrived, had them apparently, but I never saw them! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> A woman, somewhere in Australia, uses fabre squares, which she has had overlocked, so that they don't spray, socks them, the way we used to do the cloth nappies, then washes them, she has quite a store of them, she hasn't used TP for many years, and she says it is much better, more comfortable, on one's nether regions. Also saves a lot of money, and trees! No clogged sewers either! ????☺???? xoxoxo


Well, I feel I must tell you all now, no TP in Vietnam, that was a shock!! Hoses attached to all toilet cisterns so I adopted the cloth system too, I was so glad to be home!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Lots of little jobs to do today, not in any particular order, although finishing my blackout curtain is high on the agenda!
> 
> DH had a bad night with a groin pain but only when he was laying down!! Hot water bottle and paracetamol helped somewhat but the doc's are closed today and was phone appointments only anyway and I really don't want to take him to the urgent care centre, we'll both come back with more than we went with!!! He says it's fine now, just at night?!! I think he's just attention seeking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just kidding!
> 
> Sadly, we three southern girls have had to cancel our York substitute trip to Sussex in a couple of weeks, it's just not worth the risk. However, actually cancelling it proving difficult due to thousands trying to do the same thing!!
> 
> Take care everyone, keep washing those hands, love you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


with all of the handwashing, some of you, might need to get skin moisturiser for sensitive skin; as all of that hand washing really wrecks ones skin! Take care everyone!
Eddy and I are on " Self Isolation", as he was not feeling well, and seemed to have a temperature, so we had to call the Health Help line, and the fellow we spoke too, did say the symptoms sounded more like a much less violent viral condehon, and we didn't have to self isolate, but we are anyway, because we don't want to infect any of the Gk's!
Anyway the update of that, is that once I gave her another large drink of water, then he had something to eat, he began to feel much better! He didn't know that one's temperature could increase, If one didn't drink enough fluid though the day! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

I have no idea who wrote this, but it is wonderful

It was March 2020 ...
The streets were empty, the shops closed, people couldn't get out.
But spring did not know, and the flowers began to bloom, the sun shone, the birds sang, the swallows would soon arrive, the sky was blue, the morning arrived early.
It was March 2020 ...
Young people had to study online, and find occupations at home, people could no longer go shopping, or go to the hairdresser. Soon there would be no more room in hospitals, and people continued to get sick.
But spring did not know, the time to go to the garden arrived, the grass greened.
It was March 2020 ...
People have been put in lockdown. to protect grandparents, families and children. No more meetings or meals, family celebrations. The fear became real and the days were therefore similar.
But spring did not know, apples, cherry trees and others bloomed, the leaves grew.
People started reading, playing with their families, learning a language, singing on the balcony inviting neighbors to do the same, being supportive and focusing on other values.
People realized the importance of health, of suffering, of this world that had stopped, of the economy that has plummeted.
But spring didn't know. the flowers gave way to the fruit, the birds made their nest, the swallows had arrived.

Then the day of liberation came, people found out on TV, the virus had lost, people took to the streets, sang, cried, kissed their neighbors, without masks or gloves.

And that's when summer came, because spring didn't know. He continued to be there despite everything, despite the virus, fear and death. Because spring didn't know, he taught people the power of life.

Everything's gonna be fine, stay home, protect yourself, and enjoy life.

Read This, spread it by copying/pasting this text, but mainly remain confident and keep smiling! ????????????????????????????????????

Received this from a friend x


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, I feel I must tell you all now, no TP in Vietnam, that was a shock!! Hoses attached to all toilet cisterns so I adopted the cloth system too, I was so glad to be home!!! xxxx


You were just using a very basic bidet, and that would be an other possible alternative also, altho I have never usedone of those, let alone even seen one! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> with all of the handwashing, some of you, might need to get skin moisturiser for sensitive skin; as all of that hand washing really wrecks ones skin! Take care everyone!
> Eddy and I are on " Self Isolation", as he was not feeling well, and seemed to have a temperature, so we had to call the Health Help line, and the fellow we spoke too, did say the symptoms sounded more like a much less violent viral condehon, and we didn't have to self isolate, but we are anyway, because we don't want to infect any of the Gk's!
> Anyway the update of that, is that once I gave her another large drink of water, then he had something to eat, he began to feel much better! He didn't know that one's temperature could increase, If one didn't drink enough fluid though the day! ???????????? xoxoxo


Everything crossed that you both stay well!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:36 am EDT and -14'C (7'F). It's cloudy and cold. We got the thunder and high winds yesterday but it was glorious and I went outside to walk on my patio and soak up some sun. Today is a different day.
I'm not getting as much walking in as I did at work, so in a brilliant move, I decided I would walk up and down our stairs for exercise. I went up the 3 flights to the top of our house and all the way down to the basement, 5 times. Then my legs felt like spaghetti and they still ache today. I wont' be doing that again. I did do the "Shadow walk". Our old cat Shadow used to walk around the main floor. There are no doors so you can walk through all the rooms in a circle. Tazi-kitty sat on her chair and looked like I was daft, but she got down and joined me. Then Princess did too. I was kind of funny. I'll be doing that again.
On the COVID front, 4 more cases in this area. All people who have returned from out of country. In Toronto a paramedic and a homeless person have become sick. So it is definitely in the community. A video game store released a new video game yesterday and created long lines of people trying to buy the game. They've been fined and shut down now. The fine was $500,000. Although the numbers in Canada are rising slowly, we still only have 11 people who are confirmed to have survived this virus. How long does it take to recover?
Yesterday was just as busy at work. A couple of locations went out because of the thunderstorms, but our internet supplier was able to reset the switches quickly and everyone was online again.
I have an appointment with my LYS to pick up the additional yarn that I had set aside for my ponchos. There will only be me and the employee in the store and the appointments are 15 minutes apart so the employee has time to wash all solid surfaces before the next person. I also have my latex gloves.
Tax bills have been deferred for 2 months, unfortunately I pay mine monthly so I will continue paying mine. 1 good thing, my car needs an oil change, but, because I'm not going to work and putting the miles on, I'm deferring that oil change until things are safer. Same with my snow tires. They can stay on for now.
I would really like a salad, but we are out of greens. We are almost out of potatoes too, but we have instant mash potatoes so we will use those for now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You were just using a very basic bidet, and that would be an other possible alternative also, altho I have never usedone of those, let alone even seen one! ????????????


Toronto sent out a message. Some people were not able to get toilet paper so they used other stuff and were clogging the pipes. Also the disposable wipes go in the garbage not the toilet.
Many, many years ago when I was a teen, I went to Italy for a school trip. There was a bidet in our room (I shared a room with 2 other teens) We weren't very worldly and couldn't figure out what it was. After squirting water all over the floor trying it, we left it alone ( We pressed the button, but weren't sitting on it at the time). It wasn't until I returned home that I found out what it was.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I have no idea who wrote this, but it is wonderful
> 
> It was March 2020 ...
> The streets were empty, the shops closed, people couldn't get out.
> But spring did not know, and the flowers began to bloom, the sun shone, the birds sang, the swallows would soon arrive, the sky was blue, the morning arrived early.
> It was March 2020 ...
> Young people had to study online, and find occupations at home, people could no longer go shopping, or go to the hairdresser. Soon there would be no more room in hospitals, and people continued to get sick.
> But spring did not know, the time to go to the garden arrived, the grass greened.
> It was March 2020 ...
> People have been put in lockdown. to protect grandparents, families and children. No more meetings or meals, family celebrations. The fear became real and the days were therefore similar.
> But spring did not know, apples, cherry trees and others bloomed, the leaves grew.
> People started reading, playing with their families, learning a language, singing on the balcony inviting neighbors to do the same, being supportive and focusing on other values.
> People realized the importance of health, of suffering, of this world that had stopped, of the economy that has plummeted.
> But spring didn't know. the flowers gave way to the fruit, the birds made their nest, the swallows had arrived.
> 
> Then the day of liberation came, people found out on TV, the virus had lost, people took to the streets, sang, cried, kissed their neighbors, without masks or gloves.
> 
> And that's when summer came, because spring didn't know. He continued to be there despite everything, despite the virus, fear and death. Because spring didn't know, he taught people the power of life.
> 
> Everything's gonna be fine, stay home, protect yourself, and enjoy life.
> 
> Read This, spread it by copying/pasting this text, but mainly remain confident and keep smiling! ????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Received this from a friend x


I love it.


----------



## nitz8catz

I can't keep mum inside but she agreed to walk along the path near the river so long as she didn't see anyone. She said the trout are in the river and there are thousands of them because there are no fishermen. I hope someone removed the cover from the fish ladder at the dam so they can get up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> with all of the handwashing, some of you, might need to get skin moisturiser for sensitive skin; as all of that hand washing really wrecks ones skin! Take care everyone!
> Eddy and I are on " Self Isolation", as he was not feeling well, and seemed to have a temperature, so we had to call the Health Help line, and the fellow we spoke too, did say the symptoms sounded more like a much less violent viral condehon, and we didn't have to self isolate, but we are anyway, because we don't want to infect any of the Gk's!
> Anyway the update of that, is that once I gave her another large drink of water, then he had something to eat, he began to feel much better! He didn't know that one's temperature could increase, If one didn't drink enough fluid though the day! ???????????? xoxoxo


Better safe than sorry.
My hands are white from all the handwashing. We were told that dish detergent was the best because it breaks down the out layer of the virus. I have a container of coconut oil in one of the cupboards. I'll have to find that again.
I'm going to see if I can get a big Brita filter by online/delivery. It won't remove all the bad chemicals in the water here but it will remove the massive amounts of chlorine and hopefully the smell of algae that our town water has.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have heard of Mexican Jumping Beans, which the kids, after I grew up, and before my kids arrived, had them apparently, but I never saw them! ????????????


We got some when we were staying at our place in Florida. I've never seen them in Canada. Probably couldn't get them over the border.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> A woman, somewhere in Australia, uses fabre squares, which she has had overlocked, so that they don't spray, socks them, the way we used to do the cloth nappies, then washes them, she has quite a store of them, she hasn't used TP for many years, and she says it is much better, more comfortable, on one's nether regions. Also saves a lot of money, and trees! No clogged sewers either! ????☺???? xoxoxo


Mum was going to throw out some old magazines. I joked with her that she should keep them in case we ran out of toilet paper. Then Stuart called, he'd run out of toilet paper. He didn't want to go to the seniors shopping because he didn't want to be surrounded by a bunch of seniors. Oy. So mum took the magazines to him and left them on his porch. :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oh ...... I have never seen those before, I don't think they ever made it here!


Those are cute weebles. The ones that we had here were more simply decorated.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> So do I! some of those greedy people, are actually members of some kind of Gangs, and are advertising the toilet Rolls for sale on the Internet, for very inflated prices, and the Police are onto it, over here!
> Other people, I don't think they were involved in the panic buying, but not sure; but these people are giving the ir's away to others who have none, and need it. We were finally able to get a packet, but if this happens again, I am going to cut a couple of very soft sheets up, overlock them, and put them in a container, in the toilet; and also have the equivalent of a nappy bucket, and do away with buying any Loo paper, it is really a waste of trees, if we really think about it! Time to go back to more fungal times, for a while! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


Sorry, I'm going to pass on that for as long as I can. DD had cloth diapers for about six months. I'm not doing that again, if I can manage.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Lots of little jobs to do today, not in any particular order, although finishing my blackout curtain is high on the agenda!
> 
> DH had a bad night with a groin pain but only when he was laying down!! Hot water bottle and paracetamol helped somewhat but the doc's are closed today and was phone appointments only anyway and I really don't want to take him to the urgent care centre, we'll both come back with more than we went with!!! He says it's fine now, just at night?!! I think he's just attention seeking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just kidding!
> 
> Sadly, we three southern girls have had to cancel our York substitute trip to Sussex in a couple of weeks, it's just not worth the risk. However, actually cancelling it proving difficult due to thousands trying to do the same thing!!
> 
> Take care everyone, keep washing those hands, love you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry DH felt bad. Can you prop him up in a chair for the night, if it makes him feel better.
Also sorry about Sussex. You know there is going to be a great big huge party when this is over.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, but like Jacky we have a cold wind blowing. Had a walk into town yesterday to delivery our knitted chicks. everyone keeping a safe distance. Might have a walk round the block later.
> 
> Nearly finished another teddy last night.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Happy Saturday.
I went through my stash last night. I want to make a bunch of "pandemic monsters". I found appropriately bright and kakky coloured yarn.
https://www.ravelry.com/bundles/monsters-and-other-creatures
Everything on this page is free due to the virus and I want to make most of them and surround my card table workspace with squishy monsters.
(It's the little things :sm01: )


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I love sea food chowder,. Brings back lovely memories of the ferry to VI with June, Pam and Mav. x





Barn-dweller said:


> Don't expect mine will be anything like that, it's all done now and we'll see what it's like in an hour or so. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Ooo I remember that. Most awesome clam chowder I've ever had. Probably because everything was fresh. (And the company was lovely too)
I hope your chowder turns out well.
I'd like chowder, but no cream here.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> News item on the radio: sewers are becoming blocked by things that people are using as TP substitutes, including wet wipes, kitchen roll and newspaper!! During the war, _everybody_ used newspaper but I guess there's a lot more people using the sewers now so they can't cope!!!


We have the same problem in Toronto. I guess the toilet paper supply is better here in Port Hope. We limited the number of packs of TP that people could buy as soon as we heard about the silliness in the city.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I love sea food chowder,. Brings back lovely memories of the ferry to VI with June, Pam and Mav. x


 :sm24: xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Norfolk, shame about the very cold wind that is with it. Just a flying visit at the moment as I'm experimenting in the kitchen. Trying a hearty sea-food chowder today, so must get on with it. Back later to catch up. Have as good a weekend as you can. xx


I have the same thing. Beautiful sun. The birds are singing, the squirrels are finding nuts and seeds. And the wind is cold enough to slap you in the face. :sm17:


----------



## UteWhite1128

Lovely work.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Or Alcohol wipes!


Someone here said that the hand sanitizer works if it is made with 85% alcohol. Apparently it distorts the virus so it can't spread. I know alcohol dries things out so it should do that too, if the alcohol is allowed to dry on the surface. Our experts are saying soap and water and dish detergent works best because of the fat destroyers in dish detergent.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That looks so comfy! Much better than your old one! ???????????? xoxoxo


he he I have windows! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well, the number of people getting Covid-19 in Australia, is doubling every 5 days atm, so there is no relief here, for the forseeable future; but hopefully the locust phase has stopped, or at least slowed down, just a bit!???????? xoxoxo


Canada is steadily rising, but not doubling. We're still bringing people home from out of country. Hopefully all people will be moved back soon. 
Air Canada has already stopped flying. One of the smaller airlines with smaller planes is bringing everyone home.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thank you very much, someone must have sent something right through the Ethers, we have finally been able to buy the ever ellusive TP!!!
> You wouldn't believe this, but apparently, not only were hoarders in my town, making things very difficult, for the local population, but people from the cities, are travelling to Regional Towns, by car *.AND* buses, and trying to buy the goods that are unavailable in their own towns, or cities! Not only that, but apparently Gangs of criminals are buying up goods, then trying to sell it online; but the Police are onto that, and the Police are also in the supermarkets, to ensure that people follow the new public rules. We now have to have 4sqm of empty space, around each person!
> 
> I am so happy that I found this thread, you have been very helpful, and kept mea little saner, than I would have been, if I had not g often over my fear of contacting people I had never met, and now I know so many wonderful women, and some of their families! ???????? xoxoxo


Wow, I haven't seen any of that here. Firstly, we haven't had any buses that come to Port Hope for years, except for the bus from Cobourg. We only have 4 cops in this town. We don't have enough for them to be in the supermarkets.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello Jacki, I sure hope that you are much happier, than you sound in your post! You sound as if you need cheering up! ????????
> We have had a small change in the shopping experience here; Eddie went on a foraging expedition earlier today, and actually came home with a ...... wait for it ......... *TOILET PAPER*, and a 9 pack, at that! when I saw Eddie come in the door with it, I almost became delirious; but I was on the phone, either to DD5, or my younger brother! I still have something to use as a really necessary alternate to tp, if this *EVER* happens again, in my life time; I fully understand that there will be other Pandemics; just hope it won't be in any of our lifetimes! I think going through times like this, and seeing how some people react, is not something I want to be a part off! ????????????????
> Stay vigilant, safe and Healthy ???????????????????? xoxoxo.


It's a sign of the times, when toilet paper is a cause of celebration.
You stay safe too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Found some Spring today :sm02:


Thank you for your Spring pictures.
Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Battery gone, signing off.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Those are cute weebles. The ones that we had here were more simply decorated.


That's right, same here, I think these are very modern Weebles!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry DH felt bad. Can you prop him up in a chair for the night, if it makes him feel better.
> Also sorry about Sussex. You know there is going to be a great big huge party when this is over.


Too right, you better be there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Someone here said that the hand sanitizer works if it is made with 85% alcohol. Apparently it distorts the virus so it can't spread. I know alcohol dries things out so it should do that too, if the alcohol is allowed to dry on the surface. Our experts are saying soap and water and dish detergent works best because of the fat destroyers in dish detergent.


Think I'd be better off drinking the alcohol!!! :sm16: :sm15: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Did you get approval of your sea-food chowder? In not, then it is his turn to cook next. Cleaning up is also part of cooking.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Norfolk, shame about the very cold wind that is with it. Just a flying visit at the moment as I'm experimenting in the kitchen. Trying a hearty sea-food chowder today, so must get on with it. Back later to catch up. Have as good a weekend as you can. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping the pain was a once in a lifetime experience. If it reoccurs a doctor may well be able to diagnosis via the phone. Perhaps sleeping in the recliner may offer relief as one is not stretched out as much in a recliner. I can understand not wanting to brave an urgent care center.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Lots of little jobs to do today, not in any particular order, although finishing my blackout curtain is high on the agenda!
> 
> DH had a bad night with a groin pain but only when he was laying down!! Hot water bottle and paracetamol helped somewhat but the doc's are closed today and was phone appointments only anyway and I really don't want to take him to the urgent care centre, we'll both come back with more than we went with!!! He says it's fine now, just at night?!! I think he's just attention seeking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just kidding!
> 
> Sadly, we three southern girls have had to cancel our York substitute trip to Sussex in a couple of weeks, it's just not worth the risk. However, actually cancelling it proving difficult due to thousands trying to do the same thing!!
> 
> Take care everyone, keep washing those hands, love you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

If worse comes to worse I have several dozen 100% cotton washcloths. If supply of TP gets low those cloths will get used for light jobs.



Xiang said:


> A woman, somewhere in Australia, uses fabre squares, which she has had overlocked, so that they don't spray, socks them, the way we used to do the cloth nappies, then washes them, she has quite a store of them, she hasn't used TP for many years, and she says it is much better, more comfortable, on one's nether regions. Also saves a lot of money, and trees! No clogged sewers either! ????☺???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Bidets are quite common in many countries.


London Girl said:


> Well, I feel I must tell you all now, no TP in Vietnam, that was a shock!! Hoses attached to all toilet cisterns so I adopted the cloth system too, I was so glad to be home!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Dish detergent makes sense to me. It seems the virus has a fatty outer layer. Nothing like Dawn to get rid of fat. 


nitz8catz said:


> Better safe than sorry.
> My hands are white from all the handwashing. We were told that dish detergent was the best because it breaks down the out layer of the virus. I have a container of coconut oil in one of the cupboards. I'll have to find that again.
> I'm going to see if I can get a big Brita filter by online/delivery. It won't remove all the bad chemicals in the water here but it will remove the massive amounts of chlorine and hopefully the smell of algae that our town water has.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Did you get approval of your sea-food chowder? In not, then it is his turn to cook next. Cleaning up is also part of cooking.


It actually went down very well and there's enough left to put some in the freezer. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping the pain was a once in a lifetime experience. If it reoccurs a doctor may well be able to diagnosis via the phone. Perhaps sleeping in the recliner may offer relief as one is not stretched out as much in a recliner. I can understand not wanting to brave an urgent care center.


Thanks jinx, I think he tried every chair, sofa and recliner in the house, it wasn't a restful night for either of us!! Obviously, I just worry the we may finish up with an emergency on our hands, don't need that just at the moment!! He is not very good at taking advice or seeing doctors!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Mmmm, that was yummy!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I have no idea who wrote this, but it is wonderful
> 
> It was March 2020 ...
> The streets were empty, the shops closed, people couldn't get out.
> But spring did not know, and the flowers began to bloom, the sun shone, the birds sang, the swallows would soon arrive, the sky was blue, the morning arrived early.
> It was March 2020 ...
> Young people had to study online, and find occupations at home, people could no longer go shopping, or go to the hairdresser. Soon there would be no more room in hospitals, and people continued to get sick.
> But spring did not know, the time to go to the garden arrived, the grass greened.
> It was March 2020 ...
> People have been put in lockdown. to protect grandparents, families and children. No more meetings or meals, family celebrations. The fear became real and the days were therefore similar.
> But spring did not know, apples, cherry trees and others bloomed, the leaves grew.
> People started reading, playing with their families, learning a language, singing on the balcony inviting neighbors to do the same, being supportive and focusing on other values.
> People realized the importance of health, of suffering, of this world that had stopped, of the economy that has plummeted.
> But spring didn't know. the flowers gave way to the fruit, the birds made their nest, the swallows had arrived.
> 
> Then the day of liberation came, people found out on TV, the virus had lost, people took to the streets, sang, cried, kissed their neighbors, without masks or gloves.
> 
> And that's when summer came, because spring didn't know. He continued to be there despite everything, despite the virus, fear and death. Because spring didn't know, he taught people the power of life.
> 
> Everything's gonna be fine, stay home, protect yourself, and enjoy life.
> 
> Read This, spread it by copying/pasting this text, but mainly remain confident and keep smiling! ????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Received this from a friend x


That is wonderful! Thank you for sharing it with us. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It actually went down very well and there's enough left to put some in the freezer. xx


Glad it was well received and you both enjoyed it. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My parcel has come :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


ooooooow...goodies!


----------



## jinx

Great on both accounts. Today we are having cheesy broccoli soup. We have a lot of veggies in the fridge and very little meat in the freezer. I see a lot of soup in my near future. Which is good as it is sunny, but cold and windy out. 


Barn-dweller said:


> It actually went down very well and there's enough left to put some in the freezer. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I don't feel like I want to go to the over 70s hour for shopping. Well end up with a shop full of high riskers. That can't be good surely


Especially now they've added NHS staff!


----------



## jinx

I understand your concern. I can relate to it very well. Praying neither of us to deal with an emergency any time, but now it is even worse.



London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, I think he tried every chair, sofa and recliner in the house, it wasn't a restful night for either of us!! Obviously, I just worry the we may finish up with an emergency on our hands, don't need that just at the moment!! He is not very good at taking advice or seeing doctors!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I understand your concern. I can relate to it very well. Praying neither of us to deal with an emergency any time, but now it is even worse.


Very true, thanks for your empathy, it is fully reciprocated!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That is also happening all around the world, even in Australia, which feels like the most distant country in the world! Planes, Trains & automobiles, tamed the tyrany of distance for a relatively short time; but travel in those ways, has been brought to its knees! At least we can still visit our families, just remembering to keep the social distances patent!
> When I woke this morning, I was feeling very fragile; I hadn't even exited out of my bed, and the tears were all ready in my eyes, and even now they are very close to the surface. There is absolutely nothing wrong, I think my medication isn't working very well ATM! ???????????? xoxoxo
> 
> *This too shall Pass!!! *


Next time you feel like that, imagine I am there to help you out of bed with a big Janet bear-hug.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> And I bet your homemade scones were better than shop bought ones. Xxxxxx


They look very enticing.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Common sense and sagacity. xx :sm01:


I got 10% in that exam!


----------



## grandma susan

Good early evening to you all, it's quite cold and breezy today, but dry and dried my bedding on the line. Stephen and Sue have been down with my shopping for me. They did Anna too for her as she's still not well. Undergoing a lot of tests and spent allday yesterday having them in hospital. She was there until 7pm yesterday. We are awaiting news on them. We are all quite worried. It's her birthday on Monday. Anyway...s and S had coffee in the garden. Sue had her coat on and mine too. She was freezing. I was happy to sit at one end of the room, but Stephens a bit OTT, I suppose better be safe than sorry. Once again I've been listening in to the news and there are some wonderful acts of kindness happening. I've had many jokes on my cellphone and many poignant writings , it's quite cheering me up. 

Today it's 3yrs since it was Alberts funeral so it's been a mixed up sort of day, Stephen called with some flowers and I will go during the week. Wendy, says her son and DIL went shopping for her today and just flung it all through the door and that was that?....I said it's a good job there weren't any eggs among it. I'm still going to see Karen...I'm adamant on that... Stephen not suited but tough. We will be more than 2 meters length away, but if she's got her infection then we'll talk through the open window. 

Margaret's not so careful and still singing "we'll keep a welcome in the hillside " and driving me nuts but I've dodged her today. Bless her...probably not be able to tomorrow. I hope you are all doing what you have to do and staying safe. I'm here if you need me and love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Lots of little jobs to do today, not in any particular order, although finishing my blackout curtain is high on the agenda!
> 
> DH had a bad night with a groin pain but only when he was laying down!! Hot water bottle and paracetamol helped somewhat but the doc's are closed today and was phone appointments only anyway and I really don't want to take him to the urgent care centre, we'll both come back with more than we went with!!! He says it's fine now, just at night?!! I think he's just attention seeking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just kidding!
> 
> Sadly, we three southern girls have had to cancel our York substitute trip to Sussex in a couple of weeks, it's just not worth the risk. However, actually cancelling it proving difficult due to thousands trying to do the same thing!!
> 
> Take care everyone, keep washing those hands, love you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm so sorry you've had to cancel, but quite relieved though. It's been on my mind. You all take care and one day we'll all meet and have a party, no laughing though ???????? love yawl.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Someone here said that the hand sanitizer works if it is made with 85% alcohol. Apparently it distorts the virus so it can't spread. I know alcohol dries things out so it should do that too, if the alcohol is allowed to dry on the surface. Our experts are saying soap and water and dish detergent works best because of the fat destroyers in dish detergent.


We are getting told to use Alcohol wipes, for cleaning all surfaces! That will be the next thing that goes flying from the shelves! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> So do I! some of those greedy people, are actually members of some kind of Gangs, and are advertising the toilet Rolls for sale on the Internet, for very inflated prices, and the Police are onto it, over here!
> Other people, I don't think they were involved in the panic buying, but not sure; but these people are giving the ir's away to others who have none, and need it. We were finally able to get a packet, but if this happens again, I am going to cut a couple of very soft sheets up, overlock them, and put them in a container, in the toilet; and also have the equivalent of a nappy bucket, and do away with buying any Loo paper, it is really a waste of trees, if we really think about it! Time to go back to more fungal times, for a while! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


TMI........


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> A woman, somewhere in Australia, uses fabre squares, which she has had overlocked, so that they don't spray, socks them, the way we used to do the cloth nappies, then washes them, she has quite a store of them, she hasn't used TP for many years, and she says it is much better, more comfortable, on one's nether regions. Also saves a lot of money, and trees! No clogged sewers either! ????☺???? xoxoxo


I'm feeling squeamish ????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I have no idea who wrote this, but it is wonderful
> 
> It was March 2020 ...
> The streets were empty, the shops closed, people couldn't get out.
> But spring did not know, and the flowers began to bloom, the sun shone, the birds sang, the swallows would soon arrive, the sky was blue, the morning arrived early.
> It was March 2020 ...
> Young people had to study online, and find occupations at home, people could no longer go shopping, or go to the hairdresser. Soon there would be no more room in hospitals, and people continued to get sick.
> But spring did not know, the time to go to the garden arrived, the grass greened.
> It was March 2020 ...
> People have been put in lockdown. to protect grandparents, families and children. No more meetings or meals, family celebrations. The fear became real and the days were therefore similar.
> But spring did not know, apples, cherry trees and others bloomed, the leaves grew.
> People started reading, playing with their families, learning a language, singing on the balcony inviting neighbors to do the same, being supportive and focusing on other values.
> People realized the importance of health, of suffering, of this world that had stopped, of the economy that has plummeted.
> But spring didn't know. the flowers gave way to the fruit, the birds made their nest, the swallows had arrived.
> 
> Then the day of liberation came, people found out on TV, the virus had lost, people took to the streets, sang, cried, kissed their neighbors, without masks or gloves.
> 
> And that's when summer came, because spring didn't know. He continued to be there despite everything, despite the virus, fear and death. Because spring didn't know, he taught people the power of life.
> 
> Everything's gonna be fine, stay home, protect yourself, and enjoy life.
> 
> Read This, spread it by copying/pasting this text, but mainly remain confident and keep smiling! ????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Received this from a friend x


This is beautiful. I've passed it on. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Those are cute weebles. The ones that we had here were more simply decorated.


I thought that too.. They must have won the lottery and gave them a makeover , they are much posher than I had for ds


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry DH felt bad. Can you prop him up in a chair for the night, if it makes him feel better.
> Also sorry about Sussex. You know there is going to be a great big huge party when this is over.


Are you meaning June to prop pat up and leave him there????? Will she have to share the car or can she go to her bed and socially distance herself????????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry DH felt bad. Can you prop him up in a chair for the night, if it makes him feel better.
> Also sorry about Sussex. You know there is going to be a great big huge party when this is over.


Oooooh I thought you said car and not chair????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Bidets are quite common in many countries.


I had one when I lived in Cornwall, it was super for washing one's feet!! It wasn't a squirty one by the way!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I got 10% in that exam!


That much? Show off. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a glorious sunny Norfolk. The wind has dropped and it looks to be a beautiful day. There's a cycle race round the villages here, it must be a biggish circuit as they are going past our house 7 times, unless it's been cancelled. Not a lot planned for today apart from keeping out of people's way although DH doesn't seem so bothered, wish he would take it more seriously, he's the one more at risk than me. Oh well you can't tell a man anything. Have a lovely Sunday. xx


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> A woman, somewhere in Australia, uses fabre squares, which she has had overlocked, so that they don't spray, socks them, the way we used to do the cloth nappies, then washes them, she has quite a store of them, she hasn't used TP for many years, and she says it is much better, more comfortable, on one's nether regions. Also saves a lot of money, and trees! No clogged sewers either! ????☺???? xoxoxo


There's a company here in the UK that produces Cheeky Wipes https://www.cheekywipes.com/toilet-paper-alternative-family-cloth/family-cloth-toilet-roll-alternative-wipes.html


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day to the UK ladies who won't be able to see their sons and daughters today. It will seem strange but lets spend some times remembering the joy and laughter that they have brought us over the years.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

Well ladies, ALL states in Australia, have now closed their borders, Qld has only got closed Borders, because SA, NSW and NT, had already closed their Borders, and our coastlines were already closed! We also have a Non-essential travel reduction. There is no ban on it yet, but I daresay, it is coming!
Anyway, maintain Social Distance, and stay safe and Healthy, and I will do the same here! 

There will be no visiting Sissy, and her family for awhile, so I will be video calling them, via Messenger!

I did have something else, that I wanted to say, but I need to contact one of my sisters, as her message to me sounded like she was needing help. so I called her, and helped her get back to where she needed to be!


----------



## Barn-dweller

An edit to my previous post, cycle race has been postponed and I was wrong, we've still got the wind and it's freezing. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> There's a company here in the UK that produces Cheeky Wipes https://www.cheekywipes.com/toilet-paper-alternative-family-cloth/family-cloth-toilet-roll-alternative-wipes.html


I bet they are doing a roaring trade!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day to the UK ladies who won't be able to see their sons and daughters today. It will seem strange but lets spend some times remembering the joy and laughter that they have brought us over the years.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Well said Josephine. As Phil Oakey and The Human League once sang "We'll always be together in electric dreams!!" xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright but chilly London. Life is going on as usual, I'm not bored yet!! Finished my house square, it looks much better now but I have decided that knitting should be fun so I am not going to knit the more complicated of these squares, there is enough stress about at the moment without that!! I shall substitute with some easier squares from previous afghan KAL patterns that I have hoarded!!

Off to the supermarket, keeping our social distance in mind, just in case they have anything to sell!!

Have a good one my dears, stay safe and tell your families that you love them - oh, and wash your hands!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London. Life is going on as usual, I'm not bored yet!! Finished my house square, it looks much better now but I have decided that knitting should be fun so I am not going to knit the more complicated of these squares, there is enough stress about at the moment without that!! I shall substitute with some easier squares from previous afghan KAL patterns that I have hoarded!!
> 
> Off to the supermarket, keeping our social distance in mind, just in case they have anything to sell!!
> 
> Have a good one my dears, stay safe and tell your families that you love them - oh, and wash your hands!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxx


They had Morrisons, Sidcup on the news yesterday with a very long queue. Take care. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> They had Morrisons, Sidcup on the news yesterday with a very long queue. Take care. xxxx


Wow, fame at last!! No wonder there were such big gaps on the shelves!! The car park was spookily empty, either Mothers' Day or because there was very little to buy in there, no milk of any description and who ate all the peas?!! No flour, jam, very little meat, no pasta or rice, of course. However, we won't starve, we got enough to tick over! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day to the UK ladies who won't be able to see their sons and daughters today. It will seem strange but lets spend some times remembering the joy and laughter that they have brought us over the years.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


A very Happy Mother's Day to all of those UK moms out there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's dry and chilly here this morning. Not much going on here. Going with Flo today. I hope you all stay well and enjoy your day. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good morning to all,
It's still dark here at 5:30 a.m. I reheated yesterday's coffee so I could have a visit and return to bed.
So eerily quiet here, can step outside and all you hear are the birds which is lovely.
Things are starting to poke up in the garden but I can't leave Mr J alone, so it's become a most untamed area and the weeds are delighted. 

Our Province is talking total lockdown now and Dr's are becoming very vocal about the lax social distancing... they are saying that the government needs to change their stance that it's ok if a group is under 50....not any more. 

"The safest number to congregate in is one. Not 50, not 10, it's one," said Warner. "Until the government, public health officials and policymakers are consistent with that message then the public will remain confused." 

There have been "social lineup's" of people trying to get a new video game in one store, some just don't seem to get it. Now some stores are serving the public if they stay in their cars, they come to you. 
Our pharmacy has just told us they won't deliver to us, their drivers are going to stay home. I'm going to try and sync all the prescriptions together so my kind neighbour is not put at any risk having to do anymore than necessary.

Because of the hoarding we recently we had no way to obtain Tylenol. Mr J uses it in great quantity as he can't use narcotics. Big places like Amazon, Walmart had none on the shelves, pharmacies had only little bottles if any. I emailed the Dr and we were lucky it can be wrote up as an RX, so he can have it made up monthly on a special program for the very ill at no cost. 

The nicest thing we all can do is keep in touch with others by phone, laptop, Skype. I'm finding it's a wonderful moral booster having contact with friends and just being able to talk about normal things besides the virus. I've never appreciated the ordinary things in life as much as I do now!

Every day I "chat" with a neighbour and she shares pictures of an evolving quilt she is piecing together, it's fun and I look forward to the emails. 
I have many friends on the front line trying to help others in our hospital, they are to be commended and I say a little prayer for them everyday. 

I received a 1kg bag of flour with my groceries, I didn't know they made it in such a small size! I hope you are able to find some June. Do you have a Seniors Hour in your groceries yet, here we are getting to go first. 
Well it's light out now so will get ready to start our day, sending love to you all. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> A very Happy Mother's Day to all of those UK moms out there. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, have had communication with both my sprogs today so I'm happy. Resisted buying myself chocolates in the supermarket but only just! Wish I'd picked some wine up now though!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Mothers’ Day.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning to all,
> It's still dark here at 5:30 a.m. I reheated yesterday's coffee so I could have a visit and return to bed.
> So eerily quiet here, can step outside and all you hear are the birds which is lovely.
> Things are starting to poke up in the garden but I can't leave Mr J alone, so it's become a most untamed area and the weeds are delighted.
> 
> Our Province is talking total lockdown now and Dr's are becoming very vocal about the lax social distancing... they are saying that the government needs to change their stance that it's ok if a group is under 50....not any more.
> 
> "The safest number to congregate in is one. Not 50, not 10, it's one," said Warner. "Until the government, public health officials and policymakers are consistent with that message then the public will remain confused."
> 
> There have been "social lineup's" of people trying to get a new video came in one store, some just don't seem to get it.
> 
> Now some stores are serving the public if they stay in their cars, they come to you.
> Our pharmacy has just told us they won't deliver to us now, their drivers are going to stay home. I'm going to try and sync all the prescriptions together so my kind neighbour is not put at any risk having to do anymore than necessary.
> 
> Because of the hoarding we recently we had no way to obtain Tylenol. Mr J uses it in great quantity as he can't use narcotics. Big places like Amazon, Walmart had none on the shelves, pharmacies had only little bottles if any. I emailed the Dr and we were lucky it can be wrote up as an RX, so he can have it made up monthly on a special program for the very ill at no cost.
> 
> The nicest thing we all can do is keep in touch with others by phone, laptop, Skype. I'm finding it's a wonderful moral booster having contact with friends and just being able to talk about normal things besides the virus. I've never appreciated the ordinary things in life as much as I do now!
> 
> Every day I "chat" with a neighbour and she shares pictures of an evolving quilt she is piecing together, it's fun and I look forward to the emails.
> I have many friends on the front line trying to help others in our hospital, they are to be commended and I say a little prayer for them everyday.
> 
> I received a 1kg bag of flour with my groceries, I didn't know they made it in such a small size! I hope you are able to find some June. Do you have a Seniors Hour in your groceries yet, here we are getting to go first.
> Well it's light out now so will get ready to start our day, sending love to you all. xoxox


Sending love and virtual hugs right back to you dear!! So glad you were able to sort out the Tylenol for John, good to know there are folks out there trying to help!!

We do have seniors' hours in some supermarkets but unfortunately, it doesn't mean there will be anything to buy on the shelves! However, we won't starve, as I keep saying, although we may finish up with some very unconventional meals!!

The gardens are really coming to life here now, I hope you can see yours even if you can't go out to play!! My clematises(?) are all coming into bud, even the two new ones I planted last year which I thought were dead!! The pansies have sprung back to life and the wallflowers are ready to pop!! Whatever else is going on, it could have happened in the middle of winter but at least now we can see a little joy and new life!!

Always good to see you dear and we are always here for you!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, have had communication with both my sprogs today so I'm happy. Resisted buying myself chocolates in the supermarket but only just! Wish I'd picked some wine up now though!!! xxxx


Good you talked with both of them! Yes, you should have picked up some wine. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Mothersâ Day.


Thanks Jeanette!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jeanette! This is my mother's day card!!


What a great card! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> What a great card! xxxooo


Oops, got to take it off, just realised the kids are on it!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oops, got to take it off, just realised the kids are on it!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


 :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters and a good mums day to all my UK sisters.. It's a strange one. I've had the phone call and marg had her son on the doorstep, because there's no way we want baby Alex to get sick. I'm a bit miffed again. Our BORIS has said we should isolate for 12 weeks. I can cope with that, they are erring on the corse of danger, but what I've heard today has made my blood boil???? We have a holiday resort, Whitby, 12 miles away from me and seemingly today there are holiday tourists in and the town is packed. Some holiday cottages have been rented. It's the start of the season. I think it's terrible. What is wrong with these people. Do they think that just because they are not high risk then everything's ok...OMG it really brasses me off.

I've got a little photo to send to you so I'll try and put it on after this posting. All of you stay safe and I'm here day if you need help. Remember I love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

Little ted is self isolating


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day to the UK ladies who won't be able to see their sons and daughters today. It will seem strange but lets spend some times remembering the joy and laughter that they have brought us over the years.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Happy Mother's Day and love to you Josephine.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well said Josephine. As Phil Oakey and The Human League once sang "We'll always be together in electric dreams!!" xxxx


I used to line dance to that song....


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good morning to all,
> It's still dark here at 5:30 a.m. I reheated yesterday's coffee so I could have a visit and return to bed.
> So eerily quiet here, can step outside and all you hear are the birds which is lovely.
> Things are starting to poke up in the garden but I can't leave Mr J alone, so it's become a most untamed area and the weeds are delighted.
> 
> Our Province is talking total lockdown now and Dr's are becoming very vocal about the lax social distancing... they are saying that the government needs to change their stance that it's ok if a group is under 50....not any more.
> 
> "The safest number to congregate in is one. Not 50, not 10, it's one," said Warner. "Until the government, public health officials and policymakers are consistent with that message then the public will remain confused."
> 
> Stay safe my precious lady, you have your hands full. We all love you and we are here for you.
> There have been "social lineup's" of people trying to get a new video game in one store, some just don't seem to get it. Now some stores are serving the public if they stay in their cars, they come to you.
> Our pharmacy has just told us they won't deliver to us, their drivers are going to stay home. I'm going to try and sync all the prescriptions together so my kind neighbour is not put at any risk having to do anymore than necessary.
> 
> Because of the hoarding we recently we had no way to obtain Tylenol. Mr J uses it in great quantity as he can't use narcotics. Big places like Amazon, Walmart had none on the shelves, pharmacies had only little bottles if any. I emailed the Dr and we were lucky it can be wrote up as an RX, so he can have it made up monthly on a special program for the very ill at no cost.
> 
> The nicest thing we all can do is keep in touch with others by phone, laptop, Skype. I'm finding it's a wonderful moral booster having contact with friends and just being able to talk about normal things besides the virus. I've never appreciated the ordinary things in life as much as I do now!
> 
> Every day I "chat" with a neighbour and she shares pictures of an evolving quilt she is piecing together, it's fun and I look forward to the emails.
> I have many friends on the front line trying to help others in our hospital, they are to be commended and I say a little prayer for them everyday.
> 
> I received a 1kg bag of flour with my groceries, I didn't know they made it in such a small size! I hope you are able to find some June. Do you have a Seniors Hour in your groceries yet, here we are getting to go first.
> Well it's light out now so will get ready to start our day, sending love to you all. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, have had communication with both my sprogs today so I'm happy. Resisted buying myself chocolates in the supermarket but only just! Wish I'd picked some wine up now though!!! xxxx


The got says you can have 3wines......make sure you do as you're told????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Little ted is self isolating


He's definitely got the right idea and people delivering his food as well. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> He's definitely got the right idea and people delivering his food as well. xx


Very true. Cute photo, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I used to line dance to that song....


I can picture it!! :sm06: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> That much? Show off. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I crammed the night before the exam.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day to the UK ladies who won't be able to see their sons and daughters today. It will seem strange but lets spend some times remembering the joy and laughter that they have brought us over the years.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Harley came to see me, but he spent the time clearing the back garden, and I never got a cuddle.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I crammed the night before the exam.


I was probably playing football in the park. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Little ted is self isolating


He looks so warm and cosy. I want a bed like that.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Harley came to see me, but he spent the time clearing the back garden, and I never got a cuddle.


Quite right too, as I'm sure you agree!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Quite right too, as I'm sure you agree!! xxxx


absolutely. I'm not complaining. He was being thoughtful.


----------



## jinx

It is wonderful he stopped in and cleared the back garden. We are warned not to cuddle or even get close to our loved ones. Sad state of affairs isn't it? My daughter picked up our order of groceries last week. She set the bags on the deck. We shouted at each other, gave each other the hand signal ????. She left and we went out on the deck and retrieved the groceries.



SaxonLady said:


> Harley came to see me, but he spent the time clearing the back garden, and I never got a cuddle.


----------



## Islander

er.. Susan! p.s. Nice condo little Ted!


----------



## jinx

I would not make a good hoarder. I just spent a lot of time trying to order extra items for the pantry. We deleted all refrigerator and freezer items from our list. It is almost impossible to stock up firstly as we can only order 2 of any item and secondly because so many things are out of stock. 
Harold has another doctors appointment tomorrow. He will pick up the groceries on his way home. He will not have any contact with the person who puts the groceries in the hatch. The groceries will sit in the hatch for at least 3 days. The latest we heard is that the germ can live on cardboard and plastic X amount of days. 
His immune system is shot and doing all I can to spare him exposure. I hate that he has to constantly go to the hospital for doctors, i.v's, x-rays, etc. Hoping tomorrow is his last appointment for some time. We do not have any known positive virus people in our county. However it is the people who do not know they are positive that pose the problem. 
Hoping everyone is staying safe as possible and taking the warning seriously. 
Happy Mother's Day to everyone no matter where you live.


----------



## jinx

And the bill can be paid online.



Islander said:


> er.. Susan! p.s. Nice condo little Ted!


----------



## jinx

Oh no. I hope our Walmart has Tylenol. That is the one thing on my order that I have to have. I have had a stupid headache for several days. (stress?)(No fever, no cough, no trouble breathing) We had a good amount of Tylenol, but taking 4 a day depletes the supply quickly. I was always so proud of the fact that I ordered everything "just in time." Meaning I do not have a stockpile of anything. Who would have thought I was so foolish? So very glad you were able to get the needed Tylenol.


Islander said:


> Good morning to all,
> It's still dark here at 5:30 a.m. I reheated yesterday's coffee so I could have a visit and return to bed.
> So eerily quiet here, can step outside and all you hear are the birds which is lovely.
> Things are starting to poke up in the garden but I can't leave Mr J alone, so it's become a most untamed area and the weeds are delighted.
> 
> Our Province is talking total lockdown now and Dr's are becoming very vocal about the lax social distancing... they are saying that the government needs to change their stance that it's ok if a group is under 50....not any more.
> 
> "The safest number to congregate in is one. Not 50, not 10, it's one," said Warner. "Until the government, public health officials and policymakers are consistent with that message then the public will remain confused."
> 
> There have been "social lineup's" of people trying to get a new video game in one store, some just don't seem to get it. Now some stores are serving the public if they stay in their cars, they come to you.
> Our pharmacy has just told us they won't deliver to us, their drivers are going to stay home. I'm going to try and sync all the prescriptions together so my kind neighbour is not put at any risk having to do anymore than necessary.
> 
> Because of the hoarding we recently we had no way to obtain Tylenol. Mr J uses it in great quantity as he can't use narcotics. Big places like Amazon, Walmart had none on the shelves, pharmacies had only little bottles if any. I emailed the Dr and we were lucky it can be wrote up as an RX, so he can have it made up monthly on a special program for the very ill at no cost.
> 
> The nicest thing we all can do is keep in touch with others by phone, laptop, Skype. I'm finding it's a wonderful moral booster having contact with friends and just being able to talk about normal things besides the virus. I've never appreciated the ordinary things in life as much as I do now!
> 
> Every day I "chat" with a neighbour and she shares pictures of an evolving quilt she is piecing together, it's fun and I look forward to the emails.
> I have many friends on the front line trying to help others in our hospital, they are to be commended and I say a little prayer for them everyday.
> 
> I received a 1kg bag of flour with my groceries, I didn't know they made it in such a small size! I hope you are able to find some June. Do you have a Seniors Hour in your groceries yet, here we are getting to go first.
> Well it's light out now so will get ready to start our day, sending love to you all. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> er.. Susan! p.s. Nice condo little Ted!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I bet they are doing a roaring trade!!! xxxx


It would be cheaper to make your own, if you have a sewing machine! I was about to do that, when Eddy came home, after a foraging run, with Toilet paper! So that is my continuing strategy, if the TP situation continues, because the shelves are empty again!!! SMH ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well said Josephine. As Phil Oakey and The Human League once sang "We'll always be together in electric dreams!!" xxxx


Well we definitely have the Electric (Internet) Dreams now! Who knew we would be able to keepin touch, usually, in 1919, during the last Pandemic! The people from that time would be amazed! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London. Life is going on as usual, I'm not bored yet!! Finished my house square, it looks much better now but I have decided that knitting should be fun so I am not going to knit the more complicated of these squares, there is enough stress about at the moment without that!! I shall substitute with some easier squares from previous afghan KAL patterns that I have hoarded!!
> 
> Off to the supermarket, keeping our social distance in mind, just in case they have anything to sell!!
> 
> Have a good one my dears, stay safe and tell your families that you love them - oh, and wash your hands!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxx


I have a couple of those saved as well, so will be bringing them coat as needed, and the Grandchildren and daughters, will possibly be getting mare blankets!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> A very Happy Mother's Day to all of those UK moms out there. xxxooo


From me also, eventhough am probably a bit late! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's dry and chilly here this morning. Not much going on here. Going with Flo today. I hope you all stay well and enjoy your day. xxxooo


Pam, just previous to getting on here, I saw the news of Washington State, and my heart almost shopped! I hope you, and your DH, are remaining safe, and healthy! xoxoxo.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Pam, just previous to getting on here, I saw the news of Washington State, and my heart almost shopped! I hope you, and your DH, are remaining safe, and healthy! xoxoxo.


So far so, so good. We're trying to be responsible about being out and about only when needing to. We've heared rumors that our state may be going into lockdown, so trying to get as much taken care of that we can before that happens. Thanks for your concern! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Little ted is self isolating


He is so cute! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> The got says you can have 3wines......make sure you do as you're told????????????


That is 3 bottles, isn't it?????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> er.. Susan! p.s. Nice condo little Ted!


????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> So far so, so good. We're trying to be responsible about being out and about only when needing to. We've heared rumors that our state may be going into lockdown, so trying to get as much taken care of that we can before that happens. Thanks for your concern! xxxooo


Oh dear Pam, I sincerely hope that you are able to do that!
Australia is now in total lockdown, well from 1600 hrs tomorrow (Tuesday) afternoon, and there will a Presence from the Police, and two other Govt Depts, to stop people who are trying to beat the Border Closures, as apparently there are 12 Border Crossings, in the complete Border of S.A., between the other states, all of which share a total of 12 crossings, that I now know of, and I suppose that would also include the rail crossings, of which there are 4, of border with us. That is a lot of people manning the Borders! 
Sorry about blathering on, sometimes my brain runs riot, and decides to have a good connection to my thoughts, and then all of this stuff comes out!
Stay well!!! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It is a beautiful day here.

Got out for a walk yesterday and then sat in the garden for a hour drinking a glass of rose. Had video link ups with all the family. DS is very worried about us as the news they get in France about the UK is very scary. Assured him that we were not going out into crowds and were behaving ourselves. LMs dance teacher is doing lessons on line so she will be able to keep up her practice.

It;s Creative Chaos this morning and we are doing that by video link too. Better go and put the virtual chairs out and get the virtual coffee ready. 

Happy Monday everyone.. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, atm the breeze is light, if it stays that way it could be a nice warm day. Dinner is ready to go, a load of washing is in and DH is being his usual rebellious self, he's been out twice this morning already, he just won't be told. As is the norm at the moment I wash my hands of him. Nothing else planned for the day so will probably get the knitting out. Have as good a day as you can, I reckon there will be either an awful lot of very clean houses if we are isolated as there will be nothing else to do or lots of very dusty houses 'cause who's going to bother if you can't have visitors anyway. On that thought I will leave you. Oh and my notification ticks keep getting switched off, anyone else having that problem? xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you are enjoying the outdoors without sharing any germs. Isn't it wonderful we have all this technology to help keep us connected.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It is a beautiful day here.
> 
> Got out for a walk yesterday and then sat in the garden for a hour drinking a glass of rose. Had video link ups with all the family. DS is very worried about us as the news they get in France about the UK is very scary. Assured him that we were not going out into crowds and were behaving ourselves. LMs dance teacher is doing lessons on line so she will be able to keep up her practice.
> 
> It;s Creative Chaos this morning and we are doing that by video link too. Better go and put the virtual chairs out and get the virtual coffee ready.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone.. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is a shame your husband insists on going out picking up germs and bring them home. I am one of those that thinks why scrub the floor as no one is going to see it. Why dust the furniture as no one is coming over. I believe I have a lot of time to tidy up before this crisis is over.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, atm the breeze is light, if it stays that way it could be a nice warm day. Dinner is ready to go, a load of washing is in and DH is being his usual rebellious self, he's been out twice this morning already, he just won't be told. As is the norm at the moment I wash my hands of him. Nothing else planned for the day so will probably get the knitting out. Have as good a day as you can, I reckon there will be either an awful lot of very clean houses if we are isolated as there will be nothing else to do or lots of very dusty houses 'cause who's going to bother if you can't have visitors anyway. On that thought I will leave you. Oh and my notification ticks keep getting switched off, anyone else having that problem? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. It is a shame your husband insists on going out picking up germs and bring them home. I am one of those that thinks why scrub the floor as no one is going to see it. Why dust the furniture as no one is coming over. I believe I have a lot of time to tidy up before this crisis is over.


Great to know I'm not the only one. xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shining here ATM. I have to actually go out shortly. I have an appointment at the hospital to see if my cataracts are bad enough to operate on. It's a very painful process and I won't be able to see afterwards for a while. Alan is coming with me. I'm dreading it though. Obviously I won't be on here again today.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Oh dear Pam, I sincerely hope that you are able to do that!
> Australia is now in total lockdown, well from 1600 hrs tomorrow (Tuesday) afternoon, and there will a Presence from the Police, and two other Govt Depts, to stop people who are trying to beat the Border Closures, as apparently there are 12 Border Crossings, in the complete Border of S.A., between the other states, all of which share a total of 12 crossings, that I now know of, and I suppose that would also include the rail crossings, of which there are 4, of border with us. That is a lot of people manning the Borders!
> Sorry about blathering on, sometimes my brain runs riot, and decides to have a good connection to my thoughts, and then all of this stuff comes out!
> Stay well!!! xoxoxo


No worries!! I hope you are not feeling too isolated, at least these days we have many means of communication so you keep coming here and letting it all out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining here ATM. I have to actually go out shortly. I have an appointment at the hospital to see if my cataracts are bad enough to operate on. It's a very painful process and I won't be able to see afterwards for a while. Alan is coming with me. I'm dreading it though. Obviously I won't be on here again today.


I think I may interject there Janet, I believe it is NOT a painful procedure, my mum was telling the surgeon dubious jokes while hers were being done and I know cos I could hear her through the open door!! Any comments, Jacky, I know you have had it done?!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I agree, regular cataract surgery is not painful. I drove my mom to the hospital for her cataract surgery. She felt perfectly fine on the way home. We even stopped and had dinner out. 


London Girl said:


> I think I may interject there Janet, I believe it is NOT a painful procedure, my mum was telling the surgeon dubious jokes while heres were being done. Any comments, Jacky, I know you have had it done!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EDT and 0'C (32'F). It is snowing, freezing rain and slushing outside and I DON'T CARE!!!! We have a new term now. We are no longer "flattening the curve", we are "crushing the curve". Canada is up to 1420 cases with 20 deaths. We are still holding at 4 cases in Cobourg and none in Port Hope. There was one death where my brother lives. That one is definitely a community case, and nothing in my sister's area.
Some volunteers are roaming the streets of Toronto with tape measures and urging people to stay apart. These people are reporting the businesses that are staying open. There is now a $500,000 fine for businesses that stay open. The Conservation area nearest Toronto closed after too many people congregated in it. Our Conservation areas are like a National Trust property in England, but without buildings, just gardens and wild areas and usually a water feature. 18 health care workers in Toronto have tested positive. 
Canada will not be sending anyone to the Olympic games this year. We will not time to have the qualifying rounds and preparations and our athletes will definitely will not be ready.
My daughter had a panic attack on the weekend. But she is ok now. She will not be leaving the house until all is clear. And that is fine. Her online business has increased. So that is keeping her busy. Mum is going to the over 60s grocery store hour again. We ran out of milk. It's amazing how much milk is used in this house. But she likes cafe au lait.
Yesterday was laundry day. I have lots of clean clothes to wear to the card table desk now. Mum was frustrated yesterday. She couldn't download the pictures from her phone. She wrote the instructions down last time but missed a step somewhere and couldn't open any of the files.
I knit a Kindness monster for my card table desk. I'll post a picture once I've finished sewing the parts together. You know how much I like sewing.
My brioche poncho is 4 feet long now.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a glorious blue-skyed sunny London day!! All good here still, managed to get some milk from the Tesco Express down the road while we were out getting the paper, yay! Had a call from my lovely old school friend, Linda this morning. She and her husband are doing ok but her sister, who I also knew at school is trapped on a cruise ship off Genoa, Italy. They cannot find any port that will let them disembark, they should have been home last Thursday! I have asked her to keep me in the loop so I will let you know how she's getting on!!

She has reminded me that there are a few old friends that I should really phone, just to let them know they are being thought about, that will probably take most of the day, they can mostly yap more than me!!! Catch you later, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EDT and 0'C (32'F). It is snowing, freezing rain and slushing outside and I DON'T CARE!!!! We have a new term now. We are no longer "flattening the curve", we are "crushing the curve". Canada is up to 1420 cases with 20 deaths. We are still holding at 4 cases in Cobourg and none in Port Hope. There was one death where my brother lives. That one is definitely a community case, and nothing in my sister's area.
> Some volunteers are roaming the streets of Toronto with tape measures and urging people to stay apart. These people are reporting the businesses that are staying open. There is now a $500,000 fine for businesses that stay open. The Conservation area nearest Toronto closed after too many people congregated in it. Our Conservation areas are like a National Trust property in England, but without buildings, just gardens and wild areas and usually a water feature. 18 health care workers in Toronto have tested positive.
> Canada will not be sending anyone to the Olympic games this year. We will not time to have the qualifying rounds and preparations and our athletes will definitely will not be ready.
> My daughter had a panic attack on the weekend. But she is ok now. She will not be leaving the house until all is clear. And that is fine. Her online business has increased. So that is keeping her busy. Mum is going to the over 60s grocery store hour again. We ran out of milk. It's amazing how much milk is used in this house. But she likes cafe au lait.
> Yesterday was laundry day. I have lots of clean clothes to wear to the card table desk now. Mum was frustrated yesterday. She couldn't download the pictures from her phone. She wrote the instructions down last time but missed a step somewhere and couldn't open any of the files.
> I knit a Kindness monster for my card table desk. I'll post a picture once I've finished sewing the parts together. You know how much I like sewing.
> My brioche poncho is 4 feet long now.


Good morning dear!! I can't believe anyone would think that the Olympics would go ahead but the Japanese can be pretty stubborn but I think the penny is finally dropping!! Looking forward to seeing your kindness monster and that pocho sounds wonderful, can't wait to see you modelling it!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining here ATM. I have to actually go out shortly. I have an appointment at the hospital to see if my cataracts are bad enough to operate on. It's a very painful process and I won't be able to see afterwards for a while. Alan is coming with me. I'm dreading it though. Obviously I won't be on here again today.


I'm surprised that your appointment isn't cancelled. In Canada, everything except virus-related and emergency cases have been put off. 
Stuart had a little sedative to calm his nerves and numbing drops were put in his eyes. Mum drove him home. He was up and around in his house afterwards.
Ask for "happy juice" to calm your nerves.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining here ATM. I have to actually go out shortly. I have an appointment at the hospital to see if my cataracts are bad enough to operate on. It's a very painful process and I won't be able to see afterwards for a while. Alan is coming with me. I'm dreading it though. Obviously I won't be on here again today.


Good luck, apart from the effects of the drops, why is it painful, or is it the drops that are painful to you? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you are enjoying the outdoors without sharing any germs. Isn't it wonderful we have all this technology to help keep us connected.


Yes :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think I may interject there Janet, I believe it is NOT a painful procedure, my mum was telling the surgeon dubious jokes while hers were being done and I know cos I could hear her through the open door!! Any comments, Jacky, I know you have had it done?!! xxxx


A walk in the park, just have to lie still for about 20 mins. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, atm the breeze is light, if it stays that way it could be a nice warm day. Dinner is ready to go, a load of washing is in and DH is being his usual rebellious self, he's been out twice this morning already, he just won't be told. As is the norm at the moment I wash my hands of him. Nothing else planned for the day so will probably get the knitting out. Have as good a day as you can, I reckon there will be either an awful lot of very clean houses if we are isolated as there will be nothing else to do or lots of very dusty houses 'cause who's going to bother if you can't have visitors anyway. On that thought I will leave you. Oh and my notification ticks keep getting switched off, anyone else having that problem? xx


Set up a wash station at the door. Make him strip and put all his clothes and coat in a garbage bag for the laundry. Have a bucket of (cold) water and soap and tell him to clean up. If he insists on going out, he won't bring the virus into the house. And if he complies, have some new clothing for him to change into. :sm15:
Mum did her usually top to bottom cleaning of the house, but she cleans when she is stressed, so I just stayed out of her way.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It is a beautiful day here.
> 
> Got out for a walk yesterday and then sat in the garden for a hour drinking a glass of rose. Had video link ups with all the family. DS is very worried about us as the news they get in France about the UK is very scary. Assured him that we were not going out into crowds and were behaving ourselves. LMs dance teacher is doing lessons on line so she will be able to keep up her practice.
> 
> It;s Creative Chaos this morning and we are doing that by video link too. Better go and put the virtual chairs out and get the virtual coffee ready.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone.. xxx


Happy Monday.
Isn't technology wonderful. I'm glad that LMs dance teacher thought to do that.
I've seen a video of an Italian man walking his dog with a drone. His daughter had another drone taking video of the dog walking. It sounded like something from a movie (i Robot)


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oh dear Pam, I sincerely hope that you are able to do that!
> Australia is now in total lockdown, well from 1600 hrs tomorrow (Tuesday) afternoon, and there will a Presence from the Police, and two other Govt Depts, to stop people who are trying to beat the Border Closures, as apparently there are 12 Border Crossings, in the complete Border of S.A., between the other states, all of which share a total of 12 crossings, that I now know of, and I suppose that would also include the rail crossings, of which there are 4, of border with us. That is a lot of people manning the Borders!
> Sorry about blathering on, sometimes my brain runs riot, and decides to have a good connection to my thoughts, and then all of this stuff comes out!
> Stay well!!! xoxoxo


Our provincial borders are too big, but the little province of Prince Edward Island IS able to control entry to their province and is stopping everyone coming in, except delivery trucks.
We still have special airplanes bringing people back.
Stay safe Judi.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> So far so, so good. We're trying to be responsible about being out and about only when needing to. We've heared rumors that our state may be going into lockdown, so trying to get as much taken care of that we can before that happens. Thanks for your concern! xxxooo


Just try to maintain your arm's length social distancing as you get your supplies. Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> A very Happy Mother's Day to all of those UK moms out there. xxxooo





Xiang said:


> From me also, eventhough am probably a bit late! xoxoxo


I'm late too. That will be a "Mother's Day" to remember/forget.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear!! I can't believe anyone would think that the Olympics would go ahead but the Japanese can be pretty stubborn but I think the penny is finally dropping!! Looking forward to seeing your kindness monster and that pocho sounds wonderful, can't wait to see you modelling it!! xxxx


They'll probably hold the olympics, think how many gold medals the Japanese will win if no-one else goes. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I would not make a good hoarder. I just spent a lot of time trying to order extra items for the pantry. We deleted all refrigerator and freezer items from our list. It is almost impossible to stock up firstly as we can only order 2 of any item and secondly because so many things are out of stock.
> Harold has another doctors appointment tomorrow. He will pick up the groceries on his way home. He will not have any contact with the person who puts the groceries in the hatch. The groceries will sit in the hatch for at least 3 days. The latest we heard is that the germ can live on cardboard and plastic X amount of days.
> His immune system is shot and doing all I can to spare him exposure. I hate that he has to constantly go to the hospital for doctors, i.v's, x-rays, etc. Hoping tomorrow is his last appointment for some time. We do not have any known positive virus people in our county. However it is the people who do not know they are positive that pose the problem.
> Hoping everyone is staying safe as possible and taking the warning seriously.
> Happy Mother's Day to everyone no matter where you live.


Yes. We are having examples of people who have no symptoms but DO have the virus. After the 3 days in the hatch, you can also wash the solid surfaces with soap and water. Especially dish detergent.
I only have cans of corn, diced tomatoes and beans. I'm wishing now that I had picked up a few more different cans for variety.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> er.. Susan! p.s. Nice condo little Ted!


ha ha.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Harley came to see me, but he spent the time clearing the back garden, and I never got a cuddle.


Send him an email with a coupon for a cuddle. He can cash them in when it's safe. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Little ted is self isolating


Cute! Cute! Cute! awww
Smart hamster.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters and a good mums day to all my UK sisters.. It's a strange one. I've had the phone call and marg had her son on the doorstep, because there's no way we want baby Alex to get sick. I'm a bit miffed again. Our BORIS has said we should isolate for 12 weeks. I can cope with that, they are erring on the corse of danger, but what I've heard today has made my blood boil???? We have a holiday resort, Whitby, 12 miles away from me and seemingly today there are holiday tourists in and the town is packed. Some holiday cottages have been rented. It's the start of the season. I think it's terrible. What is wrong with these people. Do they think that just because they are not high risk then everything's ok...OMG it really brasses me off.
> 
> I've got a little photo to send to you so I'll try and put it on after this posting. All of you stay safe and I'm here day if you need help. Remember I love yawl.


Our Cobourg has signs all over the beach telling people to maintain their distance or the beach will be closed. So far people are walking on the beach at reasonable distance from each other.
45% of our confirmed cases are under the age of 40. They are the most likely to survive without damage to their lungs.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sending love and virtual hugs right back to you dear!! So glad you were able to sort out the Tylenol for John, good to know there are folks out there trying to help!!
> 
> We do have seniors' hours in some supermarkets but unfortunately, it doesn't mean there will be anything to buy on the shelves! However, we won't starve, as I keep saying, although we may finish up with some very unconventional meals!!
> 
> The gardens are really coming to life here now, I hope you can see yours even if you can't go out to play!! My clematises(?) are all coming into bud, even the two new ones I planted last year which I thought were dead!! The pansies have sprung back to life and the wallflowers are ready to pop!! Whatever else is going on, it could have happened in the middle of winter but at least now we can see a little joy and new life!!
> 
> Always good to see you dear and we are always here for you!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hopefully some of the supply trucks have made it through.
We have all kinds of critters in the back yard. People have seen coyotes in Cobourg because so few people are out and about.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, have had communication with both my sprogs today so I'm happy. Resisted buying myself chocolates in the supermarket but only just! Wish I'd picked some wine up now though!!! xxxx


I lucked out. I have 2 bags of Lindt chocolate balls in the freezer so I'm good that way. We have about 100 bottles of homemade wine under the steps. Also good there. Some of that wine is really delicious. Others's, a little too sweet for my taste.
We only have 1/2 a fresh tomato left. There weren't any at the grocery store.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning to all,
> It's still dark here at 5:30 a.m. I reheated yesterday's coffee so I could have a visit and return to bed.
> So eerily quiet here, can step outside and all you hear are the birds which is lovely.
> Things are starting to poke up in the garden but I can't leave Mr J alone, so it's become a most untamed area and the weeds are delighted.
> 
> Our Province is talking total lockdown now and Dr's are becoming very vocal about the lax social distancing... they are saying that the government needs to change their stance that it's ok if a group is under 50....not any more.
> 
> "The safest number to congregate in is one. Not 50, not 10, it's one," said Warner. "Until the government, public health officials and policymakers are consistent with that message then the public will remain confused."
> 
> There have been "social lineup's" of people trying to get a new video game in one store, some just don't seem to get it. Now some stores are serving the public if they stay in their cars, they come to you.
> Our pharmacy has just told us they won't deliver to us, their drivers are going to stay home. I'm going to try and sync all the prescriptions together so my kind neighbour is not put at any risk having to do anymore than necessary.
> 
> Because of the hoarding we recently we had no way to obtain Tylenol. Mr J uses it in great quantity as he can't use narcotics. Big places like Amazon, Walmart had none on the shelves, pharmacies had only little bottles if any. I emailed the Dr and we were lucky it can be wrote up as an RX, so he can have it made up monthly on a special program for the very ill at no cost.
> 
> The nicest thing we all can do is keep in touch with others by phone, laptop, Skype. I'm finding it's a wonderful moral booster having contact with friends and just being able to talk about normal things besides the virus. I've never appreciated the ordinary things in life as much as I do now!
> 
> Every day I "chat" with a neighbour and she shares pictures of an evolving quilt she is piecing together, it's fun and I look forward to the emails.
> I have many friends on the front line trying to help others in our hospital, they are to be commended and I say a little prayer for them everyday.
> 
> I received a 1kg bag of flour with my groceries, I didn't know they made it in such a small size! I hope you are able to find some June. Do you have a Seniors Hour in your groceries yet, here we are getting to go first.
> Well it's light out now so will get ready to start our day, sending love to you all. xoxox


I'm glad you are able to get the Tylenol.
Stay safe and keeping chatting virtually.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Time to go to the front and work.
Everyone have a good, safe day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> They'll probably hold the olympics, think how many gold medals the Japanese will win if no-one else goes. xxxx :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just spotted this on the main forum, hehehehe!! Ignore the attached file link, i couldn't get rid of it!!!


----------



## jinx

Morning as I look out my window I see the new snow and the gray and gloomy landscape. I need a switch to turn off my mind. I find it hard to believe how many people are taking this pandemic so casually. I was working as a R.N. in the hospital during a winter when we had a lot of regular flu cases. It was terrible watching so many people suffer needlessly because they exposed themselves to the virus. Maybe that is why I am screaming silently stay home. I deleted the rest of what I wrote.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining here ATM. I have to actually go out shortly. I have an appointment at the hospital to see if my cataracts are bad enough to operate on. It's a very painful process and I won't be able to see afterwards for a while. Alan is coming with me. I'm dreading it though. Obviously I won't be on here again today.


I hope it all goes well today, Janet. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> No worries!! I hope you are not feeling too isolated, at least these days we have many means of communication so you keep coming here and letting it all out!! xxxx


I'm doing okay. We're all trying to make do the best we can. And, yes, I have all of you to talk to! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm doing okay. We're all trying to make do the best we can. And, yes, I have all of you to talk to! xxxooo


Almost always!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear!! I can't believe anyone would think that the Olympics would go ahead but the Japanese can be pretty stubborn but I think the penny is finally dropping!! Looking forward to seeing your kindness monster and that pocho sounds wonderful, can't wait to see you modelling it!! xxxx


I'm looking forward to seeing them, too, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Just try to maintain your arm's length social distancing as you get your supplies. Stay safe.


That's what I do. The stores have tape on the floor for where people should stand when waiting in line at the checkout stands. That helps! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Breezy here at the moment with rain expected off and on for most of the week. Laundry to do today, so that's it for me. Have a good one today and I hope you all stay well. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Breezy here at the moment with rain expected off and on for most of the week. Laundry to do today, so that's it for me. Have a good one today and I hope you all stay well. xxxooo


Got mine done this morning and it's all out in the conservatory and almost dry already it's so hot in there.xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That's what I do. The stores have tape on the floor for where people should stand when waiting in line at the checkout stands. That helps! xxxooo


That's a great idea, I wish all shops would do that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Breezy here at the moment with rain expected off and on for most of the week. Laundry to do today, so that's it for me. Have a good one today and I hope you all stay well. xxxooo


You too love!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Got mine done this morning and it's all out in the conservatory and almost dry already it's so hot in there.xx


That's great that it's plenty warm enough to get it all dry in there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's a great idea, I wish all shops would do that!!! xxxx


I know! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone I hope you are all doing ok. The weather is sunny and cool with blue skies. I was awakened this morning with a phone call from marg. She was going to the shops and did I want anything. I needed milk so she got me some. Then there was a message to say "look in you porch" and when I did look someone had put a sudoku book through the letterbox. How kind people are in different ways.

Marg went to the chemists to pick up my prescription and the chemist can't get hold of the tablets I need. These are happy pills....so they are going to ring the Drs to see if he'll put me on anything else. I had an appointment for Thursday, I've never been to them for a few years, and I said I'd cancel it because it's not too important, but the receptionist told me that the doctor will ring me on Thursday for a consultation. Another nice gesture, but I can't see how he can help me bless him because he'd have to see what I'm talking about. ????????.

I've had a video link with my friend and it made me happy. The only thing that disturbs me a bit is safety for sue and Matthew. They'll just have to be so careful like millions of others. Seemingly we have a case in a town 5 miles away, I don't know how true it is. 

Chrissy if you are on here I want you to know that I'm thinking of you and your family. I hope kaz doesn't have it, please be careful and try and stay safe. Well I think tonight we may be getting put on lockdown, because they are saying that the behaviour of people over the weekend was just selfish and I've got to agree with it. 

I rang Ann up this morning to wish her happy birthday but she sounded terrible. She's just waiting for word from the hospital. She sounds so poorly and the whole phone call would have only taken a minute if that. It's a shame.

That's all for today. Love yawl and I'll catch up. Let me know if I can help anyone of you? Luv yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I can picture it!! :sm06: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


Oh no you can't.....haha....it wasn't a pretty site. It was more like a herd of bulls charging.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> So far so, so good. We're trying to be responsible about being out and about only when needing to. We've heared rumors that our state may be going into lockdown, so trying to get as much taken care of that we can before that happens. Thanks for your concern! xxxooo


Stay safe our Pam......xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, atm the breeze is light, if it stays that way it could be a nice warm day. Dinner is ready to go, a load of washing is in and DH is being his usual rebellious self, he's been out twice this morning already, he just won't be told. As is the norm at the moment I wash my hands of him. Nothing else planned for the day so will probably get the knitting out. Have as good a day as you can, I reckon there will be either an awful lot of very clean houses if we are isolated as there will be nothing else to do or lots of very dusty houses 'cause who's going to bother if you can't have visitors anyway. On that thought I will leave you. Oh and my notification ticks keep getting switched off, anyone else having that problem? xx


There's no flipping chance of me doing housework. Just the bare minimum. I'm going to be Donna free, for the next 3mths.....


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. It is a shame your husband insists on going out picking up germs and bring them home. I am one of those that thinks why scrub the floor as no one is going to see it. Why dust the furniture as no one is coming over. I believe I have a lot of time to tidy up before this crisis is over.


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining here ATM. I have to actually go out shortly. I have an appointment at the hospital to see if my cataracts are bad enough to operate on. It's a very painful process and I won't be able to see afterwards for a while. Alan is coming with me. I'm dreading it though. Obviously I won't be on here again today.


Take care and stay safe....hugs to you


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone I hope you are all doing ok. The weather is sunny and cool with blue skies. I was awakened this morning with a phone call from marg. She was going to the shops and did I want anything. I needed milk so she got me some. Then there was a message to say "look in you porch" and when I did look someone had put a sudoku book through the letterbox. How kind people are in different ways.
> 
> Marg went to the chemists to pick up my prescription and the chemist can't get hold of the tablets I need. These are happy pills....so they are going to ring the Drs to see if he'll put me on anything else. I had an appointment for Thursday, I've never been to them for a few years, and I said I'd cancel it because it's not too important, but the receptionist told me that the doctor will ring me on Thursday for a consultation. Another nice gesture, but I can't see how he can help me bless him because he'd have to see what I'm talking about. ????????.
> 
> I've had a video link with my friend and it made me happy. The only thing that disturbs me a bit is safety for sue and Matthew. They'll just have to be so careful like millions of others. Seemingly we have a case in a town 5 miles away, I don't know how true it is.
> 
> Chrissy if you are on here I want you to know that I'm thinking of you and your family. I hope kaz doesn't have it, please be careful and try and stay safe. Well I think tonight we may be getting put on lockdown, because they are saying that the behaviour of people over the weekend was just selfish and I've got to agree with it.
> 
> I rang Ann up this morning to wish her happy birthday but she sounded terrible. She's just waiting for word from the hospital. She sounds so poorly and the whole phone call would have only taken a minute if that. It's a shame.
> 
> That's all for today. Love yawl and I'll catch up. Let me know if I can help anyone of you? Luv yawl. Xxx


Hopefully the doc will know without seeing you what he can change you to. I suppose you can't try (or get someone else to try) another pharmacy? Thinking of you up there, you will be missing the family but at least you know you are all keeping each other safe!! Hang in there kid, always here for you!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I lucked out. I have 2 bags of Lindt chocolate balls in the freezer so I'm good that way. We have about 100 bottles of homemade wine under the steps. Also good there. Some of that wine is really delicious. Others's, a little too sweet for my taste.
> We only have 1/2 a fresh tomato left. There weren't any at the grocery store.


Good to see you've got your priorities right ????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning as I look out my window I see the new snow and the gray and gloomy landscape. I need a switch to turn off my mind. I find it hard to believe how many people are taking this pandemic so casually. I was working as a R.N. in the hospital during a winter when we had a lot of regular flu cases. It was terrible watching so many people suffer needlessly because they exposed themselves to the virus. Maybe that is why I am screaming silently stay home. I deleted the rest of what I wrote.


Don't delete jinx, let it roll....I know how you feel. Those people could be killing my family. It makes me seethe. Stay safe look after each other????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hopefully the doc will know without seeing you what he can change you to. I suppose you can't try (or get someone else to try) another pharmacy? Thinking of you up there, you will be missing the family but at least you know you are all keeping each other safe!! Hang in there kid, always here for you!! xxxx


You too my little love.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> There's no flipping chance of me doing housework. Just the bare minimum. I'm going to be Donna free, for the next 3mths.....


Oh I'll get it done eventually, it will get on my nerves one day and I'll have a blitz. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Stay safe our Pam......xx


Thank you and the same to you and all of our sisters here. :sm01: xxxooo ????????????


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> A walk in the park, just have to lie still for about 20 mins. xxxx


Both DH and Mom did excellent with cataract removal, the hardest part was finding someone to do the drops and not being able to bend or lift for awhile. You'll be ok Janet, sending good vibes your way.:sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Our provincial borders are too big, but the little province of Prince Edward Island IS able to control entry to their province and is stopping everyone coming in, except delivery trucks.
> We still have special airplanes bringing people back.
> Stay safe Judi.


For some reason people are flocking to the Gulf Islands here thinking they will be safe from the virus, now the communities are asking for this to stop to protect themselves.. 
We have 39 cases on the Island, it's climbing everyday. Homecare nurses are working remotely and only do home visits if it is absolutely necessary. 13 deaths in BC so far, all but one in long term care homes. Most residential facilities are in total lockdown now, no visitors allowed.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> They'll probably hold the olympics, think how many gold medals the Japanese will win if no-one else goes. xxxx :sm23:


 :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Yes. We are having examples of people who have no symptoms but DO have the virus. After the 3 days in the hatch, you can also wash the solid surfaces with soap and water. Especially dish detergent.
> I only have cans of corn, diced tomatoes and beans. I'm wishing now that I had picked up a few more different cans for variety.


When you get tired of them separately, mix them together! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I lucked out. I have 2 bags of Lindt chocolate balls in the freezer so I'm good that way. We have about 100 bottles of homemade wine under the steps. Also good there. Some of that wine is really delicious. Others's, a little too sweet for my taste.
> We only have 1/2 a fresh tomato left. There weren't any at the grocery store.


I'll trade you some tomatoes for all your wine! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Just spotted this on the main forum, hehehehe!! Ignore the attached file link, i couldn't get rid of it!!!


That's about it! :sm23: Hugs oxoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning as I look out my window I see the new snow and the gray and gloomy landscape. I need a switch to turn off my mind. I find it hard to believe how many people are taking this pandemic so casually. I was working as a R.N. in the hospital during a winter when we had a lot of regular flu cases. It was terrible watching so many people suffer needlessly because they exposed themselves to the virus. Maybe that is why I am screaming silently stay home. I deleted the rest of what I wrote.


I understand where you are coming from, that's where I learned about non compliance. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I'm doing okay. We're all trying to make do the best we can. And, yes, I have all of you to talk to! xxxooo


Stay safe Pam and Mr. Rick, you're both in my thoughts. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> For some reason people are flocking to the Gulf Islands here thinking they will be safe from the virus, now the communities are asking for this to stop to protect themselves..
> We have 39 cases on the Island, it's climbing everyday. Homecare nurses are working remotely and only do home visits if it is absolutely necessary. 13 deaths in BC so far, all but one in long term care homes. Most residential facilities are in total lockdown now, no visitors allowed.


Hi Trish, we have now gone into total lockdown in the UK. All very strange but thank goodness for the phone and vidro link ups. Sending you and John lots of love and hugs. Xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, we have now gone into total lockdown in the UK. All very strange but thank goodness for the phone and vidro link ups. Sending you and John lots of love and hugs. Xx


Hello Josephine,

Not to cause panic but anyone who is on FB should try to view this link below from an Infection Control Dr from our hospital 1 hr away. It explains the lock down and what is happening now.

There are 1000's of people who are CARRIER'S of Corvid-19 and NOT SHOWING SYMPTOMS in our communities here. The virus is going to multiply like crazy if you don't go into lockdown. The sick, old, and weak are going to die.. this is fact because there won't be enough ventilators to put the sickest patients on.
This will be the same no matter where you live. This is not a hoax or a scare...it's reality.
If you care about yourself and your family and friends, listen and obey what they are trying to tell us.

It might save your life. Much love, Trisha

Leigh Gibson is a Dr at Nanaimo General Hospital in British Columbia.

Look at the link he has just posted… it's important that this info get out. Paste it on your FB if you can, it needs to go viral. If you can pass this around please use the direct link for the post, not the page link as I have used.

https://www.facebook.com/leigh.gibsonunickow?__tn__=%2CdCH-R-R&eid=ARCcmzZQIfRhvc13hJli6IfdRzpvGV6TqPXMpVFSewHSXoC3_Dp5XhOotNLFz1ugk8s9ly5d3YpBqUfP&hc_ref=ARTptTBu1nq9vVAjOtmh4PLO-wRu_gvw0qJXkNutaiX-M4YtRmtiSh7Lb7cp9UZzL-o&fref=nf


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Trish. I am glad to say that we are now in total lockdown here, only key workers carrying on. Scary times need scary actions. But lots of craft stuff to keep us occupied. Much love to you and John xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a beautiful sunny Surrey day. The birds are singing and the flowers are blooming. DD video linked yesterday to show us her new sewing machine that had just arrived. She is busy for the rest of this week doing online teaching but she and LM are going to have a play with it at the week end. Even GS2 was impressed!

Going to tidy up the WI craft stuff and then go out into the garden.

Happy Tuesday everyone and lots of love. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday Morning. No taco's today as there is no hamburger. That is okay we are lucky we do have a fair supply of other food to chose from.
I think we are lucky we are heading into the warmer weather with the birds and flowers to brighten our days. Also the warm sunshine is a treat when and if it appears.
The sewing machine will give them hours of fun and enjoyment.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Surrey day. The birds are singing and the flowers are blooming. DD video linked yesterday to show us her new sewing machine that had just arrived. She is busy for the rest of this week doing online teaching but she and LM are going to have a play with it at the week end. Even GS2 was impressed!
> 
> Going to tidy up the WI craft stuff and then go out into the garden.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and lots of love. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday Morning. No taco's today as there is no hamburger. That is okay we are lucky we do have a fair supply of other food to chose from.
> I think we are lucky we are heading into the warmer weather with the birds and flowers to brighten our days. Also the warm sunshine is a treat when and if it appears.
> The sewing machine will give them hours of fun and enjoyment.


It's a very good time to accentuate the positive!! Otherwise, it's just like a very bad dream!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an also very sunny and warm Norfolk. Not a happy bunny at the moment, just as we go into lock-down we can't get any e-mails. Haven't had any since Sunday, the only reason I can get on here is I don't log out ever. A near miracle happened this morning, DH of course had to go and get his paper but he actually put a mask on and did his hands when he came in. Will keep an eye on him but will have no hesitation to report him to the police if he starts flaunting the rules, if he won't listen to me he will have to listen to them. Harsh I know but I want to protect myself even if he doesn't care. Right I feel better for that. Have got dinner for the next three days ready, my washing all dried yesterday but not sure when the ironing will get done. So many exciting things to look forward to doing, might even sort out some of the boxes we haven't unpacked yet. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hello Josephine,
> 
> Not to cause panic but anyone who is on FB should try to view this link below from an Infection Control Dr from our hospital 1 hr away. It explains the lock down and what is happening now.
> 
> There are 1000's of people who are CARRIER'S of Corvid-19 and NOT SHOWING SYMPTOMS in our communities here. The virus is going to multiply like crazy if you don't go into lockdown. The sick, old, and weak are going to die.. this is fact because there won't be enough ventilators to put the sickest patients on.
> This will be the same no matter where you live. This is not a hoax or a scare...it's reality.
> If you care about yourself and your family and friends, listen and obey what they are trying to tell us.
> 
> Very worrying and I'd wish they'd be a bit more specific about where the virus is, at least if we knew it was in the neighbourhood one could be extra, extra careful. xx
> It might save your life. Much love, Trisha
> 
> Leigh Gibson is a Dr at Nanaimo General Hospital in British Columbia.
> 
> Look at the link he has just posted… it's important that this info get out. Paste it on your FB if you can, it needs to go viral. If you can pass this around please use the direct link for the post, not the page link as I have used.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/leigh.gibsonunickow?__tn__=%2CdCH-R-R&eid=ARCcmzZQIfRhvc13hJli6IfdRzpvGV6TqPXMpVFSewHSXoC3_Dp5XhOotNLFz1ugk8s9ly5d3YpBqUfP&hc_ref=ARTptTBu1nq9vVAjOtmh4PLO-wRu_gvw0qJXkNutaiX-M4YtRmtiSh7Lb7cp9UZzL-o&fref=nf


----------



## jinx

We finally joined the states that are under lock down. It is probably a lot like what you are experiencing. I have not left the house for several weeks. I do not know how much good it is doing me as Mr. Wonderful has to go for treatment every day. Now he is finished with that and able to stay home. So accentuating the positive. I have a home to stay in, I am fairly healthy, we have food, we have heat and most importantly I have a lot of yarn. ???????? Stay safe and healthy everyone.



London Girl said:


> It's a very good time to accentuate the positive!! Otherwise, it's just like a very bad dream!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a beautiful sunny day in London!! So, all on lockdown now, about time too!! Have had my wonderful DD on the phone, desperate to do some shopping for us. I think she finds it hard to believe but I always have enough in to feed us for a couple of weeks, at least! I know, she just wants to help and care for us, bless her! I feel really sorry for my DH, no newspaper, no tennis online, no horse racing online and they have closed the library! I know there are ways round all of this but at 86, he struggles with change. On the other hand, all my hobbies are still available, yay me!!!

I'm going for a walk in the sunshine soon, it's a shame DH won't come with me, it would pass some of the day for him.

Keep those chins up my lovelies, we will get through this together!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We finally joined the states that are under lock down. It is probably a lot like what you are experiencing. I have not left the house for several weeks. I do not know how much good it is doing me as Mr. Wonderful has to go for treatment every day. Now he is finished with that and able to stay home. So accentuating the positive. I have a home to stay in, I am fairly healthy, we have food, we have heat and most importantly I have a lot of yarn. ???????? Stay safe and healthy everyone.


....and you have us and each other!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It will be cloudy today.
I hate Mondays. Even working from home Mondays are difficult. Especially when security is STILL pushing out patches just when you have everything set up. But why Monday. Microsoft holds off until Tuesday. How about Wednesday?????
More people were sent home from my work, taking their desktops, which were never intended for remote work, and trying to make them work. We have to check on all these people to make sure that their access hasn't changed. Well we're too busy to change everyone's access, so NO their access hasn't changed.
Continuing on the coronavirus front. Ontario's cases continue to increase, but not exponentially. Quebec's numbers have tripled, but the planes that brought back people from other countries landed in Quebec and that increased their numbers. 48% of the cases are now community contracted, so all non-essential businesses must now close. But there are a long list of exemptions. My yarn store was one of the businesses declared non-essential so she can't continue with her appointment-based shopping. Her fledgling on-line service will have to do for now. 
A number of businesses have changed what they produce to make medical equipment and other essential equipment. Our shut-down GM plant in Oshawa that is 99% robots is making ambulances, until they run out of parts.
The physical distance between people has now been increased to six feet. And police can now ticket you if you don't maintain that distance and the fine is up to $750. 1/5 of Canadians have said that the virus has not changed what they do and those are the people that the government is trying to change their ways.
We're ok, except for potatoes, milk and kitty treats. We've been trying to find the kitty treats on-line. The milk and potatoes we'll get from the grocery store.
We've talked on the phone to my sister and brother. My brother works in the nuclear plant so he has to go to work. My sister-in-law works in a seniors residence so she is also working. My sister and brother-in-law already worked from home so nothing changed there.
The new buzz line is no longer "flatten the curve", it's "plank the curve".


----------



## jinx

Morning. Yikes, hoping your computer glitch gets straightened out quickly. With all my extra free time I spend a lot of time on the computer. I sure would miss it if it did not work.
Good for your husband on following the rules. Interesting how many people do not realize it is not only their health they are affecting, but the health of everyone else.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an also very sunny and warm Norfolk. Not a happy bunny at the moment, just as we go into lock-down we can't get any e-mails. Haven't had any since Sunday, the only reason I can get on here is I don't log out ever. A near miracle happened this morning, DH of course had to go and get his paper but he actually put a mask on and did his hands when he came in. Will keep an eye on him but will hve no hesitation to report him to the police if he starts flaunting the rules, if he won't listen to me he will have to listen to them. Harsh I know but I want to protect myself even if he doesn't care. Right I feel better for that. Have got dinner for the next three days ready, my washing all dried yesterday but not sure when the ironing will get done. So many exciting things to look forward to doing, might even sort out some of the boxes we haven't unpacked yet. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our community is taking care of each other.

Our local restaurant is using their connection to Wholesale sellers to be our community Angel. We donât need anything so I wonât be going up there, but it will be interesting to see what happens today as the first day.

I am getting creative with the cooking. Boiled up a bunch of eggs yesterday so the neighbors will be getting some too. I’ll probably make deviled eggs for us. There is a farmer bringing in eggs and meat to their usual farmer’s market spot on Wednesday.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It will be cloudy today.
> I hate Mondays. Even working from home Mondays are difficult. Especially when security is STILL pushing out patches just when you have everything set up. But why Monday. Microsoft holds off until Tuesday. How about Wednesday?????
> More people were sent home from my work, taking their desktops, which were never intended for remote work, and trying to make them work. We have to check on all these people to make sure that their access hasn't changed. Well we're too busy to change everyone's access, so NO their access hasn't changed.
> Continuing on the coronavirus front. Ontario's cases continue to increase, but not exponentially. Quebec's numbers have tripled, but the planes that brought back people from other countries landed in Quebec and that increased their numbers. 48% of the cases are now community contracted, so all non-essential businesses must now close. But there are a long list of exemptions. My yarn store was one of the businesses declared non-essential so she can't continue with her appointment-based shopping. Her fledgling on-line service will have to do for now.
> A number of businesses have changed what they produce to make medical equipment and other essential equipment. Our shut-down GM plant in Oshawa that is 99% robots is making ambulances, until they run out of parts.
> The physical distance between people has now been increased to six feet. And police can now ticket you if you don't maintain that distance and the fine is up to $750. 1/5 of Canadians have said that the virus has not changed what they do and those are the people that the government is trying to change their ways.
> We're ok, except for potatoes, milk and kitty treats. We've been trying to find the kitty treats on-line. The milk and potatoes we'll get from the grocery store.
> We've talked on the phone to my sister and brother. My brother works in the nuclear plant so he has to go to work. My sister-in-law works in a seniors residence so she is also working. My sister and brother-in-law already worked from home so nothing changed there.
> The new buzz line is no longer "flatten the curve", it's "plank the curve".


Good morning Nitzy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Our community is taking care of each other.
> 
> Our local restaurant is using their connection to Wholesale sellers to be our community Angel. We donât need anything so I wonât be going up there, but it will be interesting to see what happens today as the first day.
> 
> Iâm getting creative with the cooking. Boiled up a bunch of eggs yesterday so the neighbors will be getting some too. I'll probably make deviled eggs for us. There is a farmer bringing in eggs and meat to their usual farmer's market spot on Wednesday.


Good morning Jeanette! That sounds like a great idea, well done them!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful sunny day in London!! So, all on lockdown now, about time too!! Have had my wonderful DD on the phone, desperate to do some shopping for us. I think she finds it hard to believe but I always have enough in to feed us for a couple of weeks, at least! I know, she just wants to help and care for us, bless her! I feel really sorry for my DH, no newspaper, no tennis online, no horse racing online and they have closed the library! I know there are ways round all of this but at 86, he struggles with change. On the other hand, all my hobbies are still available, yay me!!!
> 
> I'm going for a walk in the sunshine soon, it's a shame DH won't come with me, it would pass some of the day for him.
> 
> Keep those chins up my lovelies, we will get through this together!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


I've always shopped for two weeks as well, plus we are determined to empty the freezer. Our meals may get a little boring, but we will still eat.
Show your DH the newspaper online. He may take your computer all day while he reads, though.
Stay upwind while you are walking. ❤


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We finally joined the states that are under lock down. It is probably a lot like what you are experiencing. I have not left the house for several weeks. I do not know how much good it is doing me as Mr. Wonderful has to go for treatment every day. Now he is finished with that and able to stay home. So accentuating the positive. I have a home to stay in, I am fairly healthy, we have food, we have heat and most importantly I have a lot of yarn. ???????? Stay safe and healthy everyone.


Did his treatment finish or was he told to stay away from the hospital?
Stay safe and hug some yarn. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an also very sunny and warm Norfolk. Not a happy bunny at the moment, just as we go into lock-down we can't get any e-mails. Haven't had any since Sunday, the only reason I can get on here is I don't log out ever. A near miracle happened this morning, DH of course had to go and get his paper but he actually put a mask on and did his hands when he came in. Will keep an eye on him but will have no hesitation to report him to the police if he starts flaunting the rules, if he won't listen to me he will have to listen to them. Harsh I know but I want to protect myself even if he doesn't care. Right I feel better for that. Have got dinner for the next three days ready, my washing all dried yesterday but not sure when the ironing will get done. So many exciting things to look forward to doing, might even sort out some of the boxes we haven't unpacked yet. Have a safe day. xx


So your DH is one of the 1/5th.
Do you have a computer support person that you can call on the phone. They're pretty good about fixing things remotely. Even with mum.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've always shopped for two weeks as well, plus we are determined to empty the freezer. Our meals may get a little boring, but we will still eat.
> Show your DH the newspaper online. He may take your computer all day while he reads, though.
> Stay upwind while you are walking. ❤


Fortunately, he has his own desk top PC but he doesn't like reading the paper online, isn't that just a shame???!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I wonder what it will take for some people to realize they not only risk their health when they disobey the rules. Glad you and your family have almost everything your need/want. 
We have everything we need plus some.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It will be cloudy today.
> I hate Mondays. Even working from home Mondays are difficult. Especially when security is STILL pushing out patches just when you have everything set up. But why Monday. Microsoft holds off until Tuesday. How about Wednesday?????
> More people were sent home from my work, taking their desktops, which were never intended for remote work, and trying to make them work. We have to check on all these people to make sure that their access hasn't changed. Well we're too busy to change everyone's access, so NO their access hasn't changed.
> Continuing on the coronavirus front. Ontario's cases continue to increase, but not exponentially. Quebec's numbers have tripled, but the planes that brought back people from other countries landed in Quebec and that increased their numbers. 48% of the cases are now community contracted, so all non-essential businesses must now close. But there are a long list of exemptions. My yarn store was one of the businesses declared non-essential so she can't continue with her appointment-based shopping. Her fledgling on-line service will have to do for now.
> A number of businesses have changed what they produce to make medical equipment and other essential equipment. Our shut-down GM plant in Oshawa that is 99% robots is making ambulances, until they run out of parts.
> The physical distance between people has now been increased to six feet. And police can now ticket you if you don't maintain that distance and the fine is up to $750. 1/5 of Canadians have said that the virus has not changed what they do and those are the people that the government is trying to change their ways.
> We're ok, except for potatoes, milk and kitty treats. We've been trying to find the kitty treats on-line. The milk and potatoes we'll get from the grocery store.
> We've talked on the phone to my sister and brother. My brother works in the nuclear plant so he has to go to work. My sister-in-law works in a seniors residence so she is also working. My sister and brother-in-law already worked from home so nothing changed there.
> The new buzz line is no longer "flatten the curve", it's "plank the curve".


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday Morning. No taco's today as there is no hamburger. That is okay we are lucky we do have a fair supply of other food to chose from.
> I think we are lucky we are heading into the warmer weather with the birds and flowers to brighten our days. Also the warm sunshine is a treat when and if it appears.
> The sewing machine will give them hours of fun and enjoyment.


Our snow all melted yesterday, which is good because we are almost out of bird seed and our little feathered friends will soon have to fend for themselves. Our golden locust tree has a big hole in it because one of the woodpeckers went looking for food.
No tacos for us either. We have the hamburger but we'll be having spaghetti. We have lots of pasta.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Surrey day. The birds are singing and the flowers are blooming. DD video linked yesterday to show us her new sewing machine that had just arrived. She is busy for the rest of this week doing online teaching but she and LM are going to have a play with it at the week end. Even GS2 was impressed!
> 
> Going to tidy up the WI craft stuff and then go out into the garden.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and lots of love. xxxx


Happy Tuesday. Love you back.
Enjoy the sunshine and birds in your garden.


----------



## jinx

It is wonderful to see all the wonderful acts and deeds people are doing to make this time more bearable for everyone else.



RookieRetiree said:


> Our community is taking care of each other.
> 
> Our local restaurant is using their connection to Wholesale sellers to be our community Angel. We donât need anything so I wonât be going up there, but it will be interesting to see what happens today as the first day.
> 
> I am getting creative with the cooking. Boiled up a bunch of eggs yesterday so the neighbors will be getting some too. I'll probably make deviled eggs for us. There is a farmer bringing in eggs and meat to their usual farmer's market spot on Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'll trade you some tomatoes for all your wine! :sm15:


If we had some in plastic bottles I'd send some to you by Canada Post, but we both know how well a glass bottle will survive their handling.
I'll take a virtual tomato :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> For some reason people are flocking to the Gulf Islands here thinking they will be safe from the virus, now the communities are asking for this to stop to protect themselves..
> We have 39 cases on the Island, it's climbing everyday. Homecare nurses are working remotely and only do home visits if it is absolutely necessary. 13 deaths in BC so far, all but one in long term care homes. Most residential facilities are in total lockdown now, no visitors allowed.


It's too bad that our long term care homes didn't do that sooner. They didn't lockdown until there were cases in one of the homes here.


----------



## jinx

He finished his treatment and the tunneled venous catheter was removed from his chest on Friday. Yesterday was Doctors appointment with x-rays and blood tests. All test results were better than before the treatment started.


nitz8catz said:


> Did his treatment finish or was he told to stay away from the hospital?
> Stay safe and hug some yarn. :sm01:


-


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We finally joined the states that are under lock down. It is probably a lot like what you are experiencing. I have not left the house for several weeks. I do not know how much good it is doing me as Mr. Wonderful has to go for treatment every day. Now he is finished with that and able to stay home. So accentuating the positive. I have a home to stay in, I am fairly healthy, we have food, we have heat and most importantly I have a lot of yarn. ???????? Stay safe and healthy everyone.


So pleased Mr. Wonderful has finished his treatment, one less worry for you both. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful sunny day in London!! So, all on lockdown now, about time too!! Have had my wonderful DD on the phone, desperate to do some shopping for us. I think she finds it hard to believe but I always have enough in to feed us for a couple of weeks, at least! I know, she just wants to help and care for us, bless her! I feel really sorry for my DH, no newspaper, no tennis online, no horse racing online and they have closed the library! I know there are ways round all of this but at 86, he struggles with change. On the other hand, all my hobbies are still available, yay me!!!
> 
> I'm going for a walk in the sunshine soon, it's a shame DH won't come with me, it would pass some of the day for him.
> 
> Keep those chins up my lovelies, we will get through this together!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


My DH still went for his paper regardless but he did wear his mask. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> There's no flipping chance of me doing housework. Just the bare minimum. I'm going to be Donna free, for the next 3mths.....


Mum cleans when she is upset. We have a very clean house. She's annoyed that she can't clean in the area of my card table. Too many cords.
When this is all over, I'll have to bring mum to your house, then we'll upset her and she will clean your whole house. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Our community is taking care of each other.
> 
> Our local restaurant is using their connection to Wholesale sellers to be our community Angel. We donât need anything so I wonât be going up there, but it will be interesting to see what happens today as the first day.
> 
> I am getting creative with the cooking. Boiled up a bunch of eggs yesterday so the neighbors will be getting some too. I'll probably make deviled eggs for us. There is a farmer bringing in eggs and meat to their usual farmer's market spot on Wednesday.


Good idea and not a bad choice, hope they can keep going. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone I hope you are all doing ok. The weather is sunny and cool with blue skies. I was awakened this morning with a phone call from marg. She was going to the shops and did I want anything. I needed milk so she got me some. Then there was a message to say "look in you porch" and when I did look someone had put a sudoku book through the letterbox. How kind people are in different ways.
> 
> Marg went to the chemists to pick up my prescription and the chemist can't get hold of the tablets I need. These are happy pills....so they are going to ring the Drs to see if he'll put me on anything else. I had an appointment for Thursday, I've never been to them for a few years, and I said I'd cancel it because it's not too important, but the receptionist told me that the doctor will ring me on Thursday for a consultation. Another nice gesture, but I can't see how he can help me bless him because he'd have to see what I'm talking about. ????????.
> 
> I've had a video link with my friend and it made me happy. The only thing that disturbs me a bit is safety for sue and Matthew. They'll just have to be so careful like millions of others. Seemingly we have a case in a town 5 miles away, I don't know how true it is.
> 
> Chrissy if you are on here I want you to know that I'm thinking of you and your family. I hope kaz doesn't have it, please be careful and try and stay safe. Well I think tonight we may be getting put on lockdown, because they are saying that the behaviour of people over the weekend was just selfish and I've got to agree with it.
> 
> I rang Ann up this morning to wish her happy birthday but she sounded terrible. She's just waiting for word from the hospital. She sounds so poorly and the whole phone call would have only taken a minute if that. It's a shame.
> 
> That's all for today. Love yawl and I'll catch up. Let me know if I can help anyone of you? Luv yawl. Xxx


Love you back.
Keep up the video calls and stay safe.


----------



## jinx

Thanks. Hoping it does not reoccur again. ????????


Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased Mr. Wonderful has finished his treatment, one less worry for you both. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> He finished his treatment and the tunneled venous catheter was removed from his chest on Friday. Yesterday was Doctors appointment with x-rays and blood tests. All test results were better than before the treatment started.
> 
> -


Great news.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Got mine done this morning and it's all out in the conservatory and almost dry already it's so hot in there.xx


We used to have a sun room on our old house (very like a conservatory). We once had a pizza delivery man slog a pizza through our 600 feet of snow drifted drive to see us open the door to the sunroom with shorts and tank tops on, because our sunroom was so warm. We brought him in to warm up and gave him a coffee before sending him back into the snow.
The power of the sun. :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> He finished his treatment and the tunneled venous catheter was removed from his chest on Friday. Yesterday was Doctors appointment with x-rays and blood tests. All test results were better than before the treatment started.
> 
> -


That's good news, long may you both stay well!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> So your DH is one of the 1/5th.
> Do you have a computer support person that you can call on the phone. They're pretty good about fixing things remotely. Even with mum.


Yes, have rung them up once and they said the inbox was full so readjusted something and they said it would be good in half an hour, that was well over an hour ago. So will have to get back on to them, was hoping DH would but he doesn't need it for now so is not bothered about it. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum cleans when she is upset. We have a very clean house. She's annoyed that she can't clean in the area of my card table. Too many cords.
> When this is all over, I'll have to bring mum to your house, then we'll upset her and she will clean your whole house. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Breezy here at the moment with rain expected off and on for most of the week. Laundry to do today, so that's it for me. Have a good one today and I hope you all stay well. xxxooo


Keep yourself safe. It's easy to stay inside on rainy days.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> He finished his treatment and the tunneled venous catheter was removed from his chest on Friday. Yesterday was Doctors appointment with x-rays and blood tests. All test results were better than before the treatment started.
> 
> -


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

There was just a notice on the TV that the kids will NOT be going back to school on April 6. They are saying that online classes will continue until the Ontario Health minister says it is safe for the kids to go back to school.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's what I do. The stores have tape on the floor for where people should stand when waiting in line at the checkout stands. That helps! xxxooo


One of our stores did that on the sidewalk outside their door where people were waiting to get into the store. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing them, too, Mav! xxxooo


As you wish.
My monster looks like a ghost at the moment. He doesn't have his hat and ears on.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just spotted this on the main forum, hehehehe!! Ignore the attached file link, i couldn't get rid of it!!!


I love this!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, have rung them up once and they said the inbox was full so readjusted something and they said it would be good in half an hour, that was well over an hour ago. So will have to get back on to them, was hoping DH would but he doesn't need it for now so is not bothered about it. xx :sm16:


Withhold food until he complies. sheesh.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My DH still went for his paper regardless but he did wear his mask. xxxx


Somehow I don't think that will help much.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> He finished his treatment and the tunneled venous catheter was removed from his chest on Friday. Yesterday was Doctors appointment with x-rays and blood tests. All test results were better than before the treatment started.
> 
> -


That's great news.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Nitzy!! xxxx


Good morning June.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Our community is taking care of each other.
> 
> Our local restaurant is using their connection to Wholesale sellers to be our community Angel. We donât need anything so I wonât be going up there, but it will be interesting to see what happens today as the first day.
> 
> I am getting creative with the cooking. Boiled up a bunch of eggs yesterday so the neighbors will be getting some too. I'll probably make deviled eggs for us. There is a farmer bringing in eggs and meat to their usual farmer's market spot on Wednesday.


If the food needs to go or it will spoil, then good idea. Just maintain the space between customers.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, have rung them up once and they said the inbox was full so readjusted something and they said it would be good in half an hour, that was well over an hour ago. So will have to get back on to them, was hoping DH would but he doesn't need it for now so is not bothered about it. xx :sm16:


It sounds like you need to delete the emails as you read them. They must have a smallish area allocated for your email.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm all caught up. Mum's downstairs watching the bunnies in the backyard.
Everyone have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

Just back from my walk now, it's beautiful out there! The sun is shining and it was quite warm, I saw - and heard birds, saw some butterflies around the allotments and lots of doggies taking their humans for a walk. I did, of course keep a safe and sensible distance from them all and touched nothing!!! Going to try and persuade DH to have lunch in the garden, wish me luck!! Oh, he has found some 'old' tennis online so that will keep him happy for a while!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad you enjoyed your walk. A breath of fresh air is usually good to lift ones spirits. Did you have lunch in the garden with or without a companion?

quote=London Girl]Just back from my walk now, it's beautiful out there! The sun is shining and it was quite warm, I saw - and heard birds, saw some butterflies around the allotments and lots of doggies taking their humans for a walk. I did, of course keep a safe and sensible distance from them all and touched nothing!!! Going to try and persuade DH to have lunch in the garden, wish me luck!! Oh, he has found some 'old' tennis online so that will keep him happy for a while!! xxxxxx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

I found this interesting. Our doctors have been doing virtual visits for a few years. Now there is a push to do as many virtual visits as possible to keep people out the hospitals and clinics. I just received an email saying virtual visits would be free to your family doctor. It sure seems almost everyone is trying to do their part to help stop this pandemic.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I think I may interject there Janet, I believe it is NOT a painful procedure, my mum was telling the surgeon dubious jokes while hers were being done and I know cos I could hear her through the open door!! Any comments, Jacky, I know you have had it done?!! xxxx


I wasn't talking about the operation. I know that's painless. However, when I had them last tested in an NHS hospital the drops they put in were sheer agony. This time I was at a private hospital and there was no pain as they numbed them first. I do need the ops, but I don't know how long for. There is a 10-month waiting list but ops have been suspended pro tem for obvious reasons. I am on the list though.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Stay safe Pam and Mr. Rick, you're both in my thoughts. xoxox


As are you and John in mine. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, apart from the effects of the drops, why is it painful, or is it the drops that are painful to you? xx


You got it. The final drops can be very painful.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish. I am glad to say that we are now in total lockdown here, only key workers carrying on. Scary times need scary actions. But lots of craft stuff to keep us occupied. Much love to you and John xxx


We are now into total lockdown, too, beginning today for the next few weeks. A necessary thing to be doing. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Send him an email with a coupon for a cuddle. He can cash them in when it's safe. :sm24:


He knows there has never been a moratorium on the number of cuddles he can have.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it all goes well today, Janet. xxxooo


It was only a test, and it went well. Actual ops are on hold though.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, he has his own desk top PC but he doesn't like reading the paper online, isn't that just a shame???!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It's his choice, isn't it? And his loss if he doesn't want to do that since he can't go out to get one. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> He finished his treatment and the tunneled venous catheter was removed from his chest on Friday. Yesterday was Doctors appointment with x-rays and blood tests. All test results were better than before the treatment started.
> 
> -


That is great news, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> As you wish.
> My monster looks like a ghost at the moment. He doesn't have his hat and ears on.


Great to see your projects! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> It was only a test, and it went well. Actual ops are on hold though.


Good that it went well yesterday, Janet. Glad you are on a list to get them taken care of. I hope you don't have to wait too long, but given everything that's going on in today's world, it could be quite awhile. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good morning, 

A rainy dull day here. I've been seeing butterflies too, so it must be Spring, and of course the evil woodpecker is back to dull his beak on our roof! 
Mr. J is not safe in the house by himself, so my stints outside are short. The garden has gone wild after a year of shall we say neglect. When I see a dandelion the first thing I want to do is rip it out.. but now I'm telling myself let nature have it's way as the bees will love you for it.

I have a friend who emailed me that there are 6 inmates loose from a county jail in her area. The irony of lockdown vs. escape. Bet they were thinking.. "the coast is clear" :sm17: 

Woody has improved so much since he was taken off of any food with chicken in it. He was always so hungry but never gained any weight, only lost and had diarrhea for over a year. All that stopped in 3 days of changing his food. He's now on turkey with rice canned and a duck kibble. Not cheap but more reasonable than vet bills. 

One thing about Corvid-19 is that there is much more going on than than the actual numbers of positive cases being released by the news. Many cases coming to ER are going to assigned units to be stabilized and then are sent home to quarantine. Those numbers aren't being released to the public. They are presumed positive but not tested. The health care system is not going to be able to cope with the onslaught as the risk of illness becomes more for the front line workers either... doctors and nurses, who are already short staffed before Corvid-19 reared it's head. 

Right now there is more concern about young children and teens, as in general they can be non- compliant with their actions and become a higher risk for carrying the virus, then it can trickle effect up through the family and get to seniors. Young people are healthier and won't show the typical symptoms but can be carrying virus. So we have to get our act together and become more diligent.

That's my speech for Corvid today... now back to regular programming! xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm all caught up. Mum's downstairs watching the bunnies in the backyard.
> Everyone have a good day. Stay safe.


I predict you will be watching many bunnies in the backyard soon! :sm04: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I found this interesting. Our doctors have been doing virtual visits for a few years. Now there is a push to do as many virtual visits as possible to keep people out the hospitals and clinics. I just received an email saying virtual visits would be free to your family doctor. It sure seems almost everyone is trying to do their part to help stop this pandemic.


There is a huge amount of money in the aid bill to promote tele-health. Specifically, Medicare Advantage Plans were early adopters.

I got refills for my maintenance drugs without a doctor visit when normally one is insisted upon.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad you enjoyed your walk. A breath of fresh air is usually good to lift ones spirits. Did you have lunch in the garden with or without a companion?
> 
> quote=London Girl]Just back from my walk now, it's beautiful out there! The sun is shining and it was quite warm, I saw - and heard birds, saw some butterflies around the allotments and lots of doggies taking their humans for a walk. I did, of course keep a safe and sensible distance from them all and touched nothing!!! Going to try and persuade DH to have lunch in the garden, wish me luck!! Oh, he has found some 'old' tennis online so that will keep him happy for a while!! xxxxxx


[/quote]

Oh dear, I completely forgot about that, maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sisters I hope you are all well. I've been in my own all day and not called at Karen's. I don't know why. It's like I've lost the courage but my conciounce is bugging me and I feel I have to go and see her and I want to and stay my distance. The chemist has sorted out my pills and they've found the same ones but in a smaller dosage so I'll just take twice as much. The videos and jokes remain coming to me and I thank you all for them. Anything to cause a smile or a hahahaha....that's what we need. I've not seen Margaret either, but by rights I shouldn't anyway. Stephen is coming down 9am Friday morning????. For those of you that know where I live, it seems I have to have my electricity separated from the old railway station as they are trying to sell it. 

Now this should be fun NOT" they are going to dig the ground and lay a cable but it has to come from the main road to the side of margs house and up my back garden ! Then God knows where. Trouble is I don't think Marg and John will like the land at the side dug up. Trouble is, it isn't their land but they've kept it trimmed for 20+yrs, but I don't know what the northern grid will do about it. I can see problems ahead, and all for me to have electricity. The same will happen with my water too....that should be more fun....none of us talk to the old witch on the end, she is so nasty and my water pipe goes right under her house...I live in a 19th century railway house and the station was just out of my front. I shall keep you posted.....

Rebecca I'm pleased you've finished work.....they were pretty specific on the news at lunch time. I still think we will get locked down more. I had a text from Wendy, and she says that parents and children keep going up and down her street ????????. On Thursday I'll give Stephen a little shopping list and then he needn't come back down at the weekend. I'm like yawl, worried too. Well...I'll catch up now and I love yawl. Let me know if I can do anything at all for you. I'm here. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hopefully the doc will know without seeing you what he can change you to. I suppose you can't try (or get someone else to try) another pharmacy? Thinking of you up there, you will be missing the family but at least you know you are all keeping each other safe!! Hang in there kid, always here for you!! xxxx


I know how lucky I am having you.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I know how lucky I am having you.


Likewise!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear it was painless this time. I cannot imagine why it was agony last time. 
Sorry you have to wait but at least you are on the list.


SaxonLady said:


> I wasn't talking about the operation. I know that's painless. However, when I had them last tested in an NHS hospital the drops they put in were sheer agony. This time I was at a private hospital and there was no pain as they numbed them first. I do need the ops, but I don't know how long for. There is a 10-month waiting list but ops have been suspended pro tem for obvious reasons. I am on the list though.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Our snow all melted yesterday, which is good because we are almost out of bird seed and our little feathered friends will soon have to fend for themselves. Our golden locust tree has a big hole in it because one of the woodpeckers went looking for food.
> No tacos for us either. We have the hamburger but we'll be having spaghetti. We have lots of pasta.


Me toooooo I'm sad for them


----------



## grandma susan

I've lost my bottle....again...... I've told Karen I'm not going in because she's so vulnerable and I feel terrible. The last time I felt this awful was when I took DS off the breast ???????? so I've said I'll phone her and if it's nice I'll put my coat on and go talk to her thou their lounge window.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Mum cleans when she is upset. We have a very clean house. She's annoyed that she can't clean in the area of my card table. Too many cords.
> When this is all over, I'll have to bring mum to your house, then we'll upset her and she will clean your whole house. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


She can come and live rent free if she's willing to be my housekeeper/cleaning lady.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> He finished his treatment and the tunneled venous catheter was removed from his chest on Friday. Yesterday was Doctors appointment with x-rays and blood tests. All test results were better than before the treatment started.
> 
> -


Yay. Mr wonderful rides again.....take care of each other


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good morning,
> 
> A rainy dull day here. I've been seeing butterflies too, so it must be Spring, and of course the evil woodpecker is back to dull his beak on our roof!
> Mr. J is not safe in the house by himself, so my stints outside are short. The garden has gone wild after a year of shall we say neglect. When I see a dandelion the first thing I want to do is rip it out.. but now I'm telling myself let nature have it's way as the bees will love you for it.
> 
> I have a friend who emailed me that there are 6 inmates loose from a county jail in her area. The irony of lockdown vs. escape. Bet they were thinking.. "the coast is clear" :sm17:
> 
> Woody has improved so much since he was taken off of any food with chicken in it. He was always so hungry but never gained any weight, only lost and had diarrhea for over a year. All that stopped in 3 days of changing his food. He's now on turkey with rice canned and a duck kibble. Not cheap but more reasonable than vet bills.
> 
> One thing about Corvid-19 is that there is much more going on than than the actual numbers of positive cases being released by the news. Many cases coming to ER are going to assigned units to be stabilized and then are sent home to quarantine. Those numbers aren't being released to the public. They are presumed positive but not tested. The health care system is not going to be able to cope with the onslaught as the risk of illness becomes more for the front line workers either... doctors and nurses, who are already short staffed before Corvid-19 reared it's head.
> 
> Right now there is more concern about young children and teens, as in general they can be non- compliant with their actions and become a higher risk for carrying the virus, then it can trickle effect up through the family and get to seniors. Young people are healthier and won't show the typical symptoms but can be carrying virus. So we have to get our act together and become more diligent.
> 
> That's my speech for Corvid today... now back to regular programming! xoxoxox


My woodpeckers back too trish. He can tell the time this one can, there 7am ish every day. Loves my chimney. All I need now is the chimney to fall from the roof......????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hurrah I'm back to getting my e-mails and KP has sorted itself out as well. Only snag is at the moment is I've lost all yesterday and this morning's mail so don't know who or what I've missed out on. Will get DH to chase them up tomorrow, they should still be with the server. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah I'm back to getting my e-mails and KP has sorted itself out as well. Only snag is at the moment is I've lost all yesterday and this morning's mail so don't know who or what I've missed out on. Will get DH to chase them up tomorrow, they should still be with the server. xx


Yay!! It's a start anyway!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Anyone fancy making their own surgical-style masks?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Anyone fancy making their own surgical-style masks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my WI ladies made one and used a pantee liner for the disposable filter bit.


----------



## PurpleFi

Photo from DD. GS2 is teaching LM guitar. Both learning new skills. LM how to play the guitar and GS patience with little sister


----------



## jinx

Great picture. Are they also off of school?


PurpleFi said:


> Photo from DD. GS2 is teaching LM guitar. Both learning new skills. LM how to play the guitar and GS patience with little sister


----------



## jinx

Glad you are almost back to normal. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah I'm back to getting my e-mails and KP has sorted itself out as well. Only snag is at the moment is I've lost all yesterday and this morning's mail so don't know who or what I've missed out on. Will get DH to chase them up tomorrow, they should still be with the server. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Glad you are almost back to normal.


Me too, it felt like double isolation. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from DD. GS2 is teaching LM guitar. Both learning new skills. LM how to play the guitar and GS patience with little sister


Wonderful photo! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Great picture. Are they also off of school?


Yes they are at home. Doing video lesson with teachers. X


----------



## jinx

I think Flo is having more fun being the teacher for her 4 children than she ever imagined. The 4 year old's love to sit in on the lesson for the 6 and 8 year old's. Everyone is learning including Flo and having a good time.



PurpleFi said:


> Yes they are at home. Doing video lesson with teachers. X


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Anyone fancy making their own surgical-style masks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my WI ladies made one and used a pantee liner for the disposable filter bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have got a couple of mask patterns, and I send them off to Sissy. A Politian who lives in Cummins, tested Positive for Covid-19; but he was Asymptomatic before bei ng tested, and so far has remained Assymptomatic. He held a town meeting in Cummins, and fortunately Sissy & Joe didn't attend that meeting! The Counsellor had been at a meeting elsewhere, and was notified of a member of the previous meeting, had tested Positive for the Viris! So I daresay that everyone in, and around Cummins, are very nervous. All of the parents have removed their children from School, and are now home schooling their children, with the help of packages, for each child, given to the Parents. Sissy's and Child has already finished her package, so Sissy is also teaching her kids PE; yoga training, and the other things that Sissy specifically does!???????? xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, from a very isolated couple, in Northern South Australia, and I do know thest I am not the only one, but I am the only one on here! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very sunny Norfolk, another lovely day but they say the weather is going to get a lot colder by the weekend, shame, I could do with this weather from now on. Going to bite the bullet and do the ironing today then it's out the way. Not sure what after that, keep safe. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, a bit of overnight frost but warming up later. Spent most of yesterday in the garden sorting through a load of old family photos and throwing away a lot - those that were Mr Ps mum standing by a tree, his dad standing by the same tree, his mum on a hill, his dad etc. You get my drift. The lovely thing was we found some lovely photos of the gks and their cousins, so we can now embarrass them all on the family Whatsapp page. Isn't whatsapp wonderful.

Doorbell rang at 7 am this morning and the lovely box of fruit and veg that we ordered yesterday afternoon arrived. It is huge and the idea is to share it out with some of the WI single ladies who couldn't cope with a whole box.

Started on another teddy last night.

Hope you are all ok and happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> One of my WI ladies made one and used a pantee liner for the disposable filter bit.


Good idea!! Barry sent me the link and keeps nagging me to make them. Unfortunately, the main risk seems to be touching things that the virus has landed on so the masks will only help up to a point. I am going to make a couple today, just to show him that I do take notice of him :sm16: :sm19: :sm09: Yeah, right!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from DD. GS2 is teaching LM guitar. Both learning new skills. LM how to play the guitar and GS patience with little sister


Lovely!! Apparently, Jake is getting grumpy about how much work he has to do, I guess that as he is home, he thought he would be able to do what he liked but it is not so, important year coming up for both our boys and they do need to put the work in for the best possible result, bless them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, from a very isolated couple, in Northern South Australia, and I do know thest I am not the only one, but I am the only one on here! ???????????? xoxoxo


Glad to know you are keeping yourselves safe, well done!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Lucky you having sunshine. Hope you enjoy your day no matter what nasty tasks you have to do.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Norfolk, another lovely day but they say the weather is going to get a lot colder by the weekend, shame, I could do with this weather from now on. Going to bite the bullet and do the ironing today then it's out the way. Not sure what after that, keep safe. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Norfolk, another lovely day but they say the weather is going to get a lot colder by the weekend, shame, I could do with this weather from now on. Going to bite the bullet and do the ironing today then it's out the way. Not sure what after that, keep safe. xx


Good morning Jacky!! Lovely day here again too, definitely lunch in the garden today!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, a bit of overnight frost but warming up later. Spent most of yesterday in the garden sorting through a load of old family photos and throwing away a lot - those that were Mr Ps mum standing by a tree, his dad standing by the same tree, his mum on a hill, his dad etc. You get my drift. The lovely thing was we found some lovely photos of the gks and their cousins, so we can now embarrass them all on the family Whatsapp page. Isn't whatsapp wonderful.
> 
> Doorbell rang at 7 am this morning and the lovely box of fruit and veg that we ordered yesterday afternoon arrived. It is huge and the idea is to share it out with some of the WI single ladies who couldn't cope with a whole box.
> 
> Started on another teddy last night.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Enjoy your fruit and lovely that the other ladies can share in the bounty!!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Taking photos use to be hard. We always took at least two of the same just in case. A box of fruit and veggies sound terrific. Great to share with others.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, a bit of overnight frost but warming up later. Spent most of yesterday in the garden sorting through a load of old family photos and throwing away a lot - those that were Mr Ps mum standing by a tree, his dad standing by the same tree, his mum on a hill, his dad etc. You get my drift. The lovely thing was we found some lovely photos of the gks and their cousins, so we can now embarrass them all on the family Whatsapp page. Isn't whatsapp wonderful.
> 
> Doorbell rang at 7 am this morning and the lovely box of fruit and veg that we ordered yesterday afternoon arrived. It is huge and the idea is to share it out with some of the WI single ladies who couldn't cope with a whole box.
> 
> Started on another teddy last night.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a gloriously bright and sunny London!! Gave in this morning and went to get a newspaper for DH, he has been so miserable with nothing to do and I was very, very CAREFUL!!! It was worth it to see him having a little bit of a normal day!

Lots of bits and pieces to do today so I had better get started! Have a good one, my dear friends and stay well!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. If you touch something with the virus and then touched your eyes, nose, or mouth is when the worse problem comes in. Just having it on your hands is not the main problem. Washing and drying your hands should remove them. Wearing a mask should keep you from touching your eyes, nose, or mouth. That is my take on the information I have heard and read. 
Health care workers need masks with filters in to prevent active virus aerosol from getting in their eyes, nose, or mouth.



London Girl said:


> Good idea!! Barry sent me the link and keeps nagging me to make them. Unfortunately, the main risk seems to be touching things that the virus has landed on so the masks will only help up to a point. I am going to make a couple today, just to show him that I do take notice of him :sm16: :sm19: :sm09: Yeah, right!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. If you touch something with the virus and then touched your eyes, nose, or mouth is when the worse problem comes in. Just having it on your hands is not the main problem. Washing and drying your hands should remove them. Wearing a mask should keep you from touching your eyes, nose, or mouth. That is my take on the information I have heard and read.
> Health care workers need masks with filters in to prevent active virus aerosol from getting in their eyes, nose, or mouth.


That does make sense jinx thank you. If my mask is wearable, I will wear it to get a paper for DH tomorrow, it has made such a difference to him! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EDT and 0'C (32'F). There is heavy frost on the car windshield and I don't have to scrape it off. It will be cloudy day again.
I got a notice in my water bill that I didn't need to pay it until June, but I get paid on Friday and will be paying it anyway or I'll forget it. Our annual income tax has also been put off until May instead of the end of April, but that will be done soon too.
Gas/petroleum prices for the cars have dropped to $.57 per litre. It used to be $1.15 per litre before this started. Unfortunately diesel for the trucks has increased to make up the difference.
I live next to a COVID-idiot. My neighbour is still having play dates for his children, with other children coming to his house. (I also blame the parents of those other children). Yesterday a delivery man was dropping packages off on people's porches and honking his horn. My neighbour came out to take the package from him. The delivery guy actually had to tell him to back off. Idiot.
Malls and non-essential stores locked their doors last night. Also all churches, mosques and synagogues are now locked. 30 MPs agreed to represent their colleagues and gathered in parliament sitting 6 feet apart to pass the economic relief package. It only took until 3 am.
Tuesday was just as bad as Monday, with people still taking their computers home and not knowing how to hook them up. We may have relief on that front. We paid Microsoft to provide virtual pcs for us. Our users can reach them just by going to a web address. It will work for anyone who uses Word, Excel, and Outlook to work. It won't work for anyone with specialized software. 
Our COVID cases are increasing but not exponentially. Ontario has 85 new cases and 2 new deaths, both from seniors residences, one from the seniors residence that my employer runs. Some of the new cases are transit workers who cleaned the buses when they returned to their garages and a couple of drivers. The health authorities are now trying to contact all the people who used the buses. 1/2 of our new cases are community transmission. There are still no known cases in Port Hope.
Mum is going to the senior shopping to pick up milk and kitty treats.
The garbageman just came through slowly to pick up the bins. One man driving the truck AND stopping to pick up the bins.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That does make sense jinx thank you. If my mask is wearable, I will wear it to get a paper for DH tomorrow, it has made such a difference to him! Xxxx


Pulling up your cowl over the lower half of your face will also keep you from touching it. I've seen a number of people doing that here.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Taking photos use to be hard. We always took at least two of the same just in case. A box of fruit and veggies sound terrific. Great to share with others.


Mum has been taking photos with her new cell phone, but the process of transferring them to the computer is so complex that she says she will be taking her pictures carefully now, instead of the blast of photos that she usually takes.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good idea!! Barry sent me the link and keeps nagging me to make them. Unfortunately, the main risk seems to be touching things that the virus has landed on so the masks will only help up to a point. I am going to make a couple today, just to show him that I do take notice of him :sm16: :sm19: :sm09: Yeah, right!! xxxx


I was going to use my cowl and my winter gloves when I go out. Both can be washed. I'll remove them at the door and put them in a bag until I can dump them in the wash. I have lots of cowl and gloves.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, a bit of overnight frost but warming up later. Spent most of yesterday in the garden sorting through a load of old family photos and throwing away a lot - those that were Mr Ps mum standing by a tree, his dad standing by the same tree, his mum on a hill, his dad etc. You get my drift. The lovely thing was we found some lovely photos of the gks and their cousins, so we can now embarrass them all on the family Whatsapp page. Isn't whatsapp wonderful.
> 
> Doorbell rang at 7 am this morning and the lovely box of fruit and veg that we ordered yesterday afternoon arrived. It is huge and the idea is to share it out with some of the WI single ladies who couldn't cope with a whole box.
> 
> Started on another teddy last night.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and happy Wednesday everyone. xx


We got a delivery of a box of cat food. The cats were happy.
I need to finish sewing up my little monster.
Happy Wednesday- hump day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Norfolk, another lovely day but they say the weather is going to get a lot colder by the weekend, shame, I could do with this weather from now on. Going to bite the bullet and do the ironing today then it's out the way. Not sure what after that, keep safe. xx


Enjoy the sunshine while it lasts. Take a walk around your garden and make plans for what needs to be done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, from a very isolated couple, in Northern South Australia, and I do know thest I am not the only one, but I am the only one on here! ???????????? xoxoxo


You are not alone dear Judi. xx
How are you, and the land down under, doing?,


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have got a couple of mask patterns, and I send them off to Sissy. A Politian who lives in Cummins, tested Positive for Covid-19; but he was Asymptomatic before bei ng tested, and so far has remained Assymptomatic. He held a town meeting in Cummins, and fortunately Sissy & Joe didn't attend that meeting! The Counsellor had been at a meeting elsewhere, and was notified of a member of the previous meeting, had tested Positive for the Viris! So I daresay that everyone in, and around Cummins, are very nervous. All of the parents have removed their children from School, and are now home schooling their children, with the help of packages, for each child, given to the Parents. Sissy's and Child has already finished her package, so Sissy is also teaching her kids PE; yoga training, and the other things that Sissy specifically does!???????? xoxoxo


Our parents and teachers were complaining about the on-line education that we have here, but everyone with children is using it now.
It's good that Sissy and DH didnt' attend that meeting. That's one worry that they don't have.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Lucky you having sunshine. Hope you enjoy your day no matter what nasty tasks you have to do.


Done the nasty one, now started on the boxes, managed to empty 2 and hide another one in a cupboard so not a bad start. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloriously bright and sunny London!! Gave in this morning and went to get a newspaper for DH, he has been so miserable with nothing to do and I was very, very CAREFUL!!! It was worth it to see him having a little bit of a normal day!
> 
> Lots of bits and pieces to do today so I had better get started! Have a good one, my dear friends and stay well!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


DH has managed to sort out getting his paper delivered, have you got a shop near you that would do it? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I think Flo is having more fun being the teacher for her 4 children than she ever imagined. The 4 year old's love to sit in on the lesson for the 6 and 8 year old's. Everyone is learning including Flo and having a good time.


I skipped a grade/year/level when I was younger because I went to a school that housed 2 grades in one room. When I finished the tasks for my grade, I did the tasks for the next grade too. I had an understanding teacher and she marked me for both grades. So I did 2 grades/years in one.
It's great that Flo and her children are enjoying home-schooling.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from DD. GS2 is teaching LM guitar. Both learning new skills. LM how to play the guitar and GS patience with little sister


Lovely. Look at that smile.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah I'm back to getting my e-mails and KP has sorted itself out as well. Only snag is at the moment is I've lost all yesterday and this morning's mail so don't know who or what I've missed out on. Will get DH to chase them up tomorrow, they should still be with the server. xx


Hurray.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> My woodpeckers back too trish. He can tell the time this one can, there 7am ish every day. Loves my chimney. All I need now is the chimney to fall from the roof......????????


You have your own woodpecker alarm clock. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've lost my bottle....again...... I've told Karen I'm not going in because she's so vulnerable and I feel terrible. The last time I felt this awful was when I took DS off the breast ???????? so I've said I'll phone her and if it's nice I'll put my coat on and go talk to her thou their lounge window.


That is probably safest. We have neighbourhoods here where people are having conversations across the road from each other. Whatever works and keeps everyone safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I wasn't talking about the operation. I know that's painless. However, when I had them last tested in an NHS hospital the drops they put in were sheer agony. This time I was at a private hospital and there was no pain as they numbed them first. I do need the ops, but I don't know how long for. There is a 10-month waiting list but ops have been suspended pro tem for obvious reasons. I am on the list though.





jinx said:


> Glad to hear it was painless this time. I cannot imagine why it was agony last time.
> Sorry you have to wait but at least you are on the list.


It's great that you are on the list, Janet. When this has all passed, you will get your cataracts looked after. I wonder if you reacted to the NHS drops. Although I would have thought that both places would use the same drops. I'm glad the private hospital drops were better.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters I hope you are all well. I've been in my own all day and not called at Karen's. I don't know why. It's like I've lost the courage but my conciounce is bugging me and I feel I have to go and see her and I want to and stay my distance. The chemist has sorted out my pills and they've found the same ones but in a smaller dosage so I'll just take twice as much. The videos and jokes remain coming to me and I thank you all for them. Anything to cause a smile or a hahahaha....that's what we need. I've not seen Margaret either, but by rights I shouldn't anyway. Stephen is coming down 9am Friday morning????. For those of you that know where I live, it seems I have to have my electricity separated from the old railway station as they are trying to sell it.
> 
> Now this should be fun NOT" they are going to dig the ground and lay a cable but it has to come from the main road to the side of margs house and up my back garden ! Then God knows where. Trouble is I don't think Marg and John will like the land at the side dug up. Trouble is, it isn't their land but they've kept it trimmed for 20+yrs, but I don't know what the northern grid will do about it. I can see problems ahead, and all for me to have electricity. The same will happen with my water too....that should be more fun....none of us talk to the old witch on the end, she is so nasty and my water pipe goes right under her house...I live in a 19th century railway house and the station was just out of my front. I shall keep you posted.....
> 
> Rebecca I'm pleased you've finished work.....they were pretty specific on the news at lunch time. I still think we will get locked down more. I had a text from Wendy, and she says that parents and children keep going up and down her street ????????. On Thursday I'll give Stephen a little shopping list and then he needn't come back down at the weekend. I'm like yawl, worried too. Well...I'll catch up now and I love yawl. Let me know if I can do anything at all for you. I'm here. Xx


Does your Amazon do deliveries? I'm amazed at what amazon.ca will deliver.
If they make a mess when they do the digging, keep complaining until they fix it. We had holes in our yard from the communications lines that were put in. Some of them were deep enough to lose a toddler. We all kept complaining until they came back, twice, to fix/fill the holes. Hopefully the process will be seamless and you won't be without water or electricity for too long.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off and go to work.
Everyone have a lovely Wednesday.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EDT and 0'C (32'F). There is heavy frost on the car windshield and I don't have to scrape it off. It will be cloudy day again.
> I got a notice in my water bill that I didn't need to pay it until June, but I get paid on Friday and will be paying it anyway or I'll forget it. Our annual income tax has also been put off until May instead of the end of April, but that will be done soon too.
> Gas/petroleum prices for the cars have dropped to $.57 per litre. It used to be $1.15 per litre before this started. Unfortunately diesel for the trucks has increased to make up the difference.
> I live next to a COVID-idiot. My neighbour is still having play dates for his children, with other children coming to his house. (I also blame the parents of those other children). Yesterday a delivery man was dropping packages off on people's porches and honking his horn. My neighbour came out to take the package from him. The delivery guy actually had to tell him to back off. Idiot.
> Malls and non-essential stores locked their doors last night. Also all churches, mosques and synagogues are now locked. 30 MPs agreed to represent their colleagues and gathered in parliament sitting 6 feet apart to pass the economic relief package. It only took until 3 am.
> Tuesday was just as bad as Monday, with people still taking their computers home and not knowing how to hook them up. We may have relief on that front. We paid Microsoft to provide virtual pcs for us. Our users can reach them just by going to a web address. It will work for anyone who uses Word, Excel, and Outlook to work. It won't work for anyone with specialized software.
> Our COVID cases are increasing but not exponentially. Ontario has 85 new cases and 2 new deaths, both from seniors residences, one from the seniors residence that my employer runs. Some of the new cases are transit workers who cleaned the buses when they returned to their garages and a couple of drivers. The health authorities are now trying to contact all the people who used the buses. 1/2 of our new cases are community transmission. There are still no known cases in Port Hope.
> Mum is going to the senior shopping to pick up milk and kitty treats.
> The garbageman just came through slowly to pick up the bins. One man driving the truck AND stopping to pick up the bins.


As of 9am this morning, a total of 90,436 people have been tested, of which 82,359 were confirmed negative and 8,077 were confirmed positive. 422 patients in the UK who tested positive for coronavirus (COVID-19) have died. Prince Charles has the virus but not showing serious symptoms. Camilla is fine. The southeast region which includes London, has 2872 cases so far. Sadly, it has to get worse before it gets better, stay vigilant, friends!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has been taking photos with her new cell phone, but the process of transferring them to the computer is so complex that she says she will be taking her pictures carefully now, instead of the blast of photos that she usually takes.


Practice makes perfect, maybe she needs to keep at it until it becomes familiar?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our parents and teachers were complaining about the on-line education that we have here, but everyone with children is using it now.
> It's good that Sissy and DH didnt' attend that meeting. That's one worry that they don't have.


My DD says she is working far harder now than she does at school! With six different year levels to teach online, she has had very little free time and can't wait to get back to a classroom!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has managed to sort out getting his paper delivered, have you got a shop near you that would do it? xxxx


Not yet, again, for no real reason(except he's have to pay for delivery??!!), he is reluctant to have it delivered but I am going to persevere!!! The nearest shop that will deliver is some way away but I'm going to phone them in a minute!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Lovely. Look at that smile.


Such a pretty girl!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Does your Amazon do deliveries? I'm amazed at what amazon.ca will deliver.
> If they make a mess when they do the digging, keep complaining until they fix it. We had holes in our yard from the communications lines that were put in. Some of them were deep enough to lose a toddler. We all kept complaining until they came back, twice, to fix/fill the holes. Hopefully the process will be seamless and you won't be without water or electricity for too long.


I am still awaiting the return of the lawn man to put the front lawn straight, it makes me growl to myself.every time I walk past it!!! Think it's time for an email!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Rainy here today. Not much going on. We are all in lockdown like the rest of you. Will work on my knitting/crochet projects today. Still going with Flo most of the time these days. I hope you all stay in and stay well. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I am still awaiting the return of the lawn man to put the front lawn straight, it makes me growl to myself.every time I walk past it!!! Think it's time for an email!!!


That would irritate me, too, June. Yes, definitely time for an email. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good idea!! Barry sent me the link and keeps nagging me to make them. Unfortunately, the main risk seems to be touching things that the virus has landed on so the masks will only help up to a point. I am going to make a couple today, just to show him that I do take notice of him :sm16: :sm19: :sm09: Yeah, right!! xxxx


I think the best benefit of wearing one is to stop touching our faces. Do not use HEPA fabric as I have been told it contains glass fibre. X


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I am still awaiting the return of the lawn man to put the front lawn straight, it makes me growl to myself.every time I walk past it!!! Think it's time for an email!!!


My friend's kitchen fitters have stopped working. Monday they stripped out the kit hen except for the sink. Tuesday said not coming back. She now has a temporary kitchen in her conservatory. But she is managing.


----------



## PurpleFi

Been out delivering fruit and veg in the car this morning. Roads eerily quiet but lovely to see all the trees coming into leaf.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Me too, it felt like double isolation. xx


Lock-down on KP> That would be the end of the world as we know it!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I think Flo is having more fun being the teacher for her 4 children than she ever imagined. The 4 year old's love to sit in on the lesson for the 6 and 8 year old's. Everyone is learning including Flo and having a good time.


Maybe she should home-school permanently, or at least until High School.


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, I'm having a great day. The sun is shining which is typical since we've been isolating????So there's always a silver lining. I spoke with Karen on the phone this morning and I said I felt terrible. She says if I fancy a hot chocolate then Andrew would put one in my porch , and he would aswell. Her daughter is working 12hr shifts at the hospital and is worn out. So for all I feel,bad about Karen, I really can't chance it for me neither.
Marg came up and sat in my porch next to the door and I was halfway up my stairs. She'd brought some of my prescription pills up for me. We didn't have tea today. Then a friend videod me, or I her, I'm not too sure now???? And I had a laugh on line. My oldest grandson txted me. Then I heard marg and John out of the back of the house like I said but with this being the country then someone was spreading manure???????????? one of the farmers of course. Lordy, it stunk. So I came in quick and brought my washing in. Didn't want that smelly. 

That's about all that's gone on today, so not a bad day. I hope you are all well and staying safe. This will pass. It has to. Love yawl, going to catch up


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I think the best benefit of wearing one is to stop touching our faces. Do not use HEPA fabric as I have been told it contains glass fibre. X


If you have a mask with FP3 protection they should be protection against viruses. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My friend's kitchen fitters have stopped working. Monday they stripped out the kit hen except for the sink. Tuesday said not coming back. She now has a temporary kitchen in her conservatory. But she is managing.


Exactly what happened in the last episode of Last Tango in Halifax, although the company had actually gone bankrupt! Celia was lucky as one of the fitters who had been laid off felt sorry for her and refitted the old kitchen!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Exactly what happened in the last episode of Last Tango in Halifax, although the company had actually gone bankrupt! Celia was lucky as one of the fitters who had been laid off felt sorry for her and refitted the old kitchen!!! xxxx


Not quite but similar. Saw that episode ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, apart from the effects of the drops, why is it painful, or is it the drops that are painful to you? xx


Those drops were painful in my eyes, they always have been!
I think all of our non- urgent ops have been cancelled, I think; but I haven't been notified of that yet! xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Hi. I’ve gotten the result of the biopsy and it’s cancer that is fast increasing type 3 in breast one spot and 2 lymph nodes. Getting a surgeon Friday. Hospitals here are over run with corona patients so that is big worry being there for surgery. No choice.. I know many of you are very brave with health issues. I’m not sure how to be brave. Stunned today but may be mush tomorrow maybe not. Thanks for being here. You all are a great help making me feel less alone. And you all are just a great group of kind people. True from my heart.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Those drops were painful in my eyes, they always have been!
> I think all of our non- urgent ops have been cancelled, I think; but I haven't been notified of that yet! xoxo


I'm sorry they were painful. So hard to be unsure what to do. We just have to do the best we can one day at a time. I hope this corona virus gets smashed like a mosquito under a wound up newspaper. Whap!!!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Exactly what happened in the last episode of Last Tango in Halifax, although the company had actually gone bankrupt! Celia was lucky as one of the fitters who had been laid off felt sorry for her and refitted the old kitchen!!! xxxx


That is exactly what happened to my friend here. She got a man to put her stove i it's old spot but has to wait for the rest.


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> Hi. I've gotten the result of the biopsy and it's cancer that is fast increasing type 3 in breast one spot and 2 lymph nodes. Getting a surgeon Friday. Hospitals here are over run with corona patients so that is big worry being there for surgery. No choice.. I know many of you are very brave with health issues. I'm not sure how to be brave. Stunned today but may be mush tomorrow maybe not. Thanks for being here. You all are a great help making me feel less alone. And you all are just a great group of kind people. True from my heart.


Polly, I am so sorry to read this. I don't know what to say, but I am thinking of you ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from once again a beautiful sunny Norfolk. Paper delivery went fine this morning so one hazard out the way for DH. The world would stop if he didn't have his paper. Going to tackle a few more boxes this morning then get onto my knitted items. Have as good a day as you can. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Polly so sorry to hear your news. We are all here for you. Much love and hugs. Xxxxx????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It is a beautiful day here.
> 
> Got out for a walk yesterday and then sat in the garden for a hour drinking a glass of rose. Had video link ups with all the family. DS is very worried about us as the news they get in France about the UK is very scary. Assured him that we were not going out into crowds and were behaving ourselves. LMs dance teacher is doing lessons on line so she will be able to keep up her practice.
> 
> It;s Creative Chaos this morning and we are doing that by video link too. Better go and put the virtual chairs out and get the virtual coffee ready.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone.. xxx





nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday.
> Isn't technology wonderful. I'm glad that LMs dance teacher thought to do that.
> I've seen a video of an Italian man walking his dog with a drone. His daughter had another drone taking video of the dog walking. It sounded like something from a movie (i Robot)


DH & I just watched iBoy today, that is quite good, but I won't give you any details, but it is on Netflix! I think we will be watching a lot of videos, for the next couple of weeks.
I'm setting up my spare room, so that I can watch things during the right, without disturbing DH, he is such a pain sometimes! We ave both developing deafness, of some sort, but for some reason, our tv is louder in our bedroom, than in the lounge room; it is just so ridiculous! So I will watch the in the spare room!????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our provincial borders are too big, but the little province of Prince Edward Island IS able to control entry to their province and is stopping everyone coming in, except delivery trucks.
> We still have special airplanes bringing people back.
> Stay safe Judi.


You too Mav, I was so glad to hear that some one with sense, had reported your boss, and you were able to work from home now! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> They'll probably hold the olympics, think how many gold medals the Japanese will win if no-one else goes. xxxx :sm23:


The Olympic Games have finally been postoned, until 2021, as of Wednesday 25th October, Australian time, 2020 ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Yes. We are having examples of people who have no symptoms but DO have the virus. After the 3 days in the hatch, you can also wash the solid surfaces with soap and water. Especially dish detergent.
> I only have cans of corn, diced tomatoes and beans. I'm wishing now that I had picked up a few more different cans for variety.


A Politician who held a meeting in the town, near where Sissy lives, has tested positive a few days ago, but was Asymptomatic, both before and after his testing. The only good thing about this one, is that niether Sissy nor her husband, were at that meeting; so at this point in time, they are all well, and Sissy has their children at home, and will be Home schooling them, even when this is over, I think!


----------



## jinx

Sorry that is the results of the biopsy. Great you took care of yourself and got tested. Onward now to get rid of that nasty cancer. You are not facing this alone. We are here with abundant caring and love for you. 


jollypolly said:


> Hi. I've gotten the result of the biopsy and it's cancer that is fast increasing type 3 in breast one spot and 2 lymph nodes. Getting a surgeon Friday. Hospitals here are over run with corona patients so that is big worry being there for surgery. No choice.. I know many of you are very brave with health issues. I'm not sure how to be brave. Stunned today but may be mush tomorrow maybe not. Thanks for being here. You all are a great help making me feel less alone. And you all are just a great group of kind people. True from my heart.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am glad you are enjoying several days of sunshine. I wish I was. 
Glad the paper was delivered without incident.
Hope you come to the end of your unpacking soon. At this time of isolation it is maybe a good thing to have that chore to do.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from once again a beautiful sunny Norfolk. Paper delivery went fine this morning so one hazard out the way for DH. The world would stop if he didn't have his paper. Going to tackle a few more boxes this morning then get onto my knitted items. Have as good a day as you can. xx


----------



## jinx

It might not be as fun after a few months. I feel parents and children often need a few hours apart to make them appreciate each other at the end of the day. I know that one of the 4 year old"s is particularly thrilled with the arrangement. He text me every day and shares that he learned that day. They are doing the agenda set out by the school plus there are several sites set up to help parents with added avenues of teaching and learning. 


SaxonLady said:


> Maybe she should home-school permanently, or at least until High School.


----------



## jinx

I quite agree with you let's smash that sucker, WHAP! Experts keep saying the way to stop it is to practice isolation. However, some people think they are invincible and do not need to isolate. These people do not care about others they might infect.
Yesterday I saw 6 young adults walking in a group down the road. Imagine how many people they could infect if only one of them had the virus.


jollypolly said:


> I'm sorry they were painful. So hard to be unsure what to do. We just have to do the best we can one day at a time. I hope this corona virus gets smashed like a mosquito under a wound up newspaper. Whap!!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I am still awaiting the return of the lawn man to put the front lawn straight, it makes me growl to myself.every time I walk past it!!! Think it's time for an email!!!


You go get him June!!!
If you ever have this stuff laid again; just send photos to me, and I will check it over for you, just to make sure it is even! After all, I am the Perfectionist, of Perfectionists!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I hope you were successful in getting the paper delivered. 


London Girl said:


> Not yet, again, for no real reason(except he's have to pay for delivery??!!), he is reluctant to have it delivered but I am going to persevere!!! The nearest shop that will deliver is some way away but I'm going to phone them in a minute!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Rainy here today. Not much going on. We are all in lockdown like the rest of you. Will work on my knitting/crochet projects today. Still going with Flo most of the time these days. I hope you all stay in and stay well. xxxooo


My heart ???? is with you Pam, and we will keep you comany! I am still trying to complete M iss11a's Jacket, but I chose Acrylic you n, because I had a lot of it left over; and have been reminded, in quite a painful way, why I don't ever buy that type of yarn. I only have the sleeves and hood to do, then it will be finished, thank goodness! I also hope that this child wears a long sleeved, in case she also has problems with the yarn!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good idea!! Barry sent me the link and keeps nagging me to make them. Unfortunately, the main risk seems to be touching things that the virus has landed on so the masks will only help up to a point. I am going to make a couple today, just to show him that I do take notice of him Yeah, right!! xxxx





PurpleFi said:


> I think the best benefit of wearing one is to stop touching our faces. Do not use HEPA fabric as I have been told it contains glass fibre. X


I think if you just use the best cotton you have, or if you have the laune(sp, I have no idea how that is spelt) fabric, and put another layer inside, for extra security! 
The people I have read about, that are making the masks for their local hospitals, in Europe & USA (again, I think that is where they are), seem to be using patterned, cotton fabrics! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Hi. I've gotten the result of the biopsy and it's cancer that is fast increasing type 3 in breast one spot and 2 lymph nodes. Getting a surgeon Friday. Hospitals here are over run with corona patients so that is big worry being there for surgery. No choice.. I know many of you are very brave with health issues. I'm not sure how to be brave. Stunned today but may be mush tomorrow maybe not. Thanks for being here. You all are a great help making me feel less alone. And you all are just a great group of kind people. True from my heart.


Oh dear Polly, I am SO sorry to hear that but you will get through this, I know you will. We are all here for you as always, please keep talking to us, whatever you need to get out of your system, we can take it. Sending you sincere and comforting brave hugs and much love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I quite agree with you let's smash that sucker, WHAP! Experts keep saying the way to stop it is to practice isolation. However, some people think they are invincible and do not need to isolate. These people do not care about others they might infect.
> Yesterday I saw 6 young adults walking in a group down the road. Imagine how many people they could infect if only one of them had the virus.


I just saw exactly the same thing, four drama students from the accomodation near here, all walking down the road huddled together, so stupid!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I think Flo is having more fun being the teacher for her 4 children than she ever imagined. The 4 year old's love to sit in on the lesson for the 6 and 8 year old's. Everyone is learning including Flo and having a good time.





SaxonLady said:


> Maybe she should home-school permanently, or at least until High School.


Sissy is also having fun withall ofthe girls & Home Schooling, two 5 year olds, an 8 year old, and an 11 year old. She begins their day with Yoga, Then goes onto a lesson of some sort. All of the girls love Maths, which is not Sissy's best subject, but she uses cookery, to teach the Maths, at their level! She hasn't told me what else she is doing with them, but she has many ideas, and still needs to pick up the packages that have been put together by the teachers of all of the girls!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You go get him June!!!
> If you ever have this stuff laid again; just send photos to me, and I will check it over for you, just to make sure it is even! After all, I am the Perfectionist, of Perfectionists!???????????? xoxoxo


 You got it Judi, the more I look at it the more it makes me squirm! Dh can't see anything wrong with it!!:sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another beautifully sunny Surrey Day. All the birds are singing like mad Had bit of a dive round yesterday delivering some vegetables to friends. Roads are so quiet. Lovely to see all the trees coming into life. The road sides are full of daisies.

Not sure what's on the agenda today. I do know that I will be spending time on my Whatsapp groups to keep in touch with all my WI friends and crafters.

Stay safe and happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You got it Judi, the more I look at it the more it makes me squirm! Dh can't see anything wrong with it!!:sm16:


I don't thinkI saw it properly at first look, but there was just something that made me look at the photo again, and that was when I could see the wrinkle, and the bloke that laid it, should have seen it also! Has he spoken to you about it?


----------



## jinx

I keep thinking if they were only affecting themselves then we should let them be. However, they affect everyone they come in contact with and the medical professionals if they become ill. 
The charts and pictures that show how one person can spread the disease to hundred, thousand, millions seems to help some see the reality of their actions. The video showing a row of matches lighting the next match in line after several matches are lit there is a gap in the line of matches. The gap is caused by the match that is at home in isolation. The gap bring the end to that line of infection.



London Girl said:


> I just saw exactly the same thing, four drama students from the accomodation near here, all walking down the road huddled together, so stupid!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our Cobourg has signs all over the beach telling people to maintain their distance or the beach will be closed. So far people are walking on the beach at reasonable distance from each other.
> 45% of our confirmed cases are under the age of 40. They are the most likely to survive without damage to their lungs.


I think Bondi Beach, in Sydney was closed, because the people wouldn't maintain adequate distance from each other! I am not sure it was closed until the completion of this crisis, or not, but it was at least closed for the first time ever! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think if you just use the best cotton you have, or if you have the laune(sp, I have no idea how that is spelt) fabric, and put another layer inside, for extra security!
> The people I have read about, that are making the masks for their local hospitals, in Europe & USA (again, I think that is where they are), seem to be using patterned, cotton fabrics! xoxoxo


I saw some beautiful masks while I was in Vietnam, they are everywhere and very cheap, should have brought some home!! I forgot to tell you all about the young girl pillion riders, riding side-saddle, doing their make up, feeding babies and even reading!!! I tried to get photos but they were moving too fast!! This picture is from Google but gives you an idea!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I don't thinkI saw it properly at first look, but there was just something that made me look at the photo again, and that was when I could see the wrinkle, and the bloke that laced it, should have seen it also! Has he spoken to you about it?


No. I am getting no replies to calls, texts or emails at the moment but I will continue to try and contact him. He still needs to finish pointing the slabs down the side of the house!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:03 am EDT and 2'C (34'F). Rain today.
Mum and I went for a walk around the block yesterday. There were only a couple of kids on bikes on the road. We avoided them.
Mum came home with a cabbage from the grocery store so we had fried cabbage, onions and bacon for supper last night. Yum.
On the COVID-19 front, there are 3 more cases in the seniors' residence that my employer runs and one death there. Canadians returning to an airport after being out of the country will be taken to a hotel and into mandatory isolation after reports of people who returned to the country, then did runs to grocery stores. There was also a convoy of more than 20 
RVs of snowbirds returning from the US, who went into Walmart and Home Depot for supplies. They were reported and a local councillor tried to plead with them. They would only speak french, so the councillor found someone to speak french to them. They went around behind his back and into the Walmart again. He ended up talking to the Walmart owner, who denied them the parking space overnight and they moved on. Playgrounds, dog parks and outdoor fitness parks are now closed after far too many people have been violating the physical distancing rules. Cancellations are continuing into June now. 1 million Canadians are now unemployed because of the virus. On the good news, our recovered cases have jumped from 16 to 195. Which is great.
My brioche poncho is progressing. My green is running out faster than the multicolour. And, just because the poncho is boring, I started ANOTHER project (what's new, right). So far I only have 2 pieces of ribbing.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I saw some beautiful masks while I was in Vietnam, they are everywhere and very cheap, should have brought some home!! I forgot to tell you all about the young girl pillion riders, riding side-saddle, doing their make up, feeding babies and even reading!!! I tried to get photos but they were moving too fast!! This picture is from Google but gives you an idea!


I guess it's whatever you get used to. I've seen pictures of those bikes with HUGE loads on them.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I saw some beautiful masks while I was in Vietnam, they are everywhere and very cheap, should have brought some home!! I forgot to tell you all about the young girl pillion riders, riding side-saddle, doing their make up, feeding babies and even reading!!! I tried to get photos but they were moving too fast!! This picture is from Google but gives you an idea!


Aren't those girls just so beautiful, and tiny! When I began High School, at age 12 (being a September child) we had 2 exchange students from Thailand, one had an American father, and she was absolutely gorgeous, and the other was full Thai, also beautiful! They were both my friends while they were at my school, and they were so gentle. They were also my first experience of meeting any one who was not either descended from a European family, or a Uk family, and I was very curious and asked thema lot of questions. I hadn't even met an Aboriginal person, at that time, that didn't happen until I was 16, and we were at the pool, and he was sitting alone, on the side of the pool, so I went and talked to him for awhile! He was a nice boy, much nicer than the boys I knew from school, anyway; but I never saw him again! I did look for him at school, but he wasn't there! ????


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I keep thinking if they were only affecting themselves then we should let them be. However, they affect everyone they come in contact with and the medical professionals if they become ill.
> The charts and pictures that show how one person can spread the disease to hundred, thousand, millions seems to help some see the reality of their actions. The video showing a row of matches lighting the next match in line after several matches are lit there is a gap in the line of matches. The gap is caused by the match that is at home in isolation. The gap bring the end to that line of infection.


The most dangerous people are the ones that have the virus and no symptoms. They go about their regular business and infect a whole lot of people.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another beautifully sunny Surrey Day. All the birds are singing like mad Had bit of a dive round yesterday delivering some vegetables to friends. Roads are so quiet. Lovely to see all the trees coming into life. The road sides are full of daisies.
> 
> Not sure what's on the agenda today. I do know that I will be spending time on my Whatsapp groups to keep in touch with all my WI friends and crafters.
> 
> Stay safe and happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
Sorry, I hate trees right now. Pollen, pollen everywhere. I've used up one package of allergy pills already.
I'll take the flowers instead.


----------



## jinx

I did not ride side saddle but the Harley is a much bigger bike. When we taking a loooong ride I would knit while drive along. The year we went on a trip of about 2,000 miles I got a lot of knitting in.

quote=London Girl]I saw some beautiful masks while I was in Vietnam, they are everywhere and very cheap, should have brought some home!! I forgot to tell you all about the young girl pillion riders, riding side-saddle, doing their make up, feeding babies and even reading!!! I tried to get photos but they were moving too fast!! This picture is from Google but gives you an idea![/quote]


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No. I am getting no replies to calls, texts or emails at the moment but I will continue to try and contact him. He still needs to finish pointing the slabs down the side of the house!!!


Iin guessing that nothing will happen, until after this crisis, but it would be good if he got back to you about the grass! Good luck with it! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Sissy is also having fun withall ofthe girls & Home Schooling, two 5 year olds, an 8 year old, and an 11 year old. She begins their day with Yoga, Then goes onto a lesson of some sort. All of the girls love Maths, which is not Sissy's best subject, hot she uses cookery, to teach the Maths, at their level! She hasn't told me what else she is doing with them, but she has many ideas, and still needs to pick up the packages that have been put together by the teachers of all of the girls!


It sounds like Sissy is doing a great teaching job.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I just saw exactly the same thing, four drama students from the accomodation near here, all walking down the road huddled together, so stupid!


If they are already living together, then they are already sharing whatever they have. So long as that group stays away from everyone else while they are walking, everyone else will be safe.


----------



## jinx

Morning. You have given me a good idea. I have a few pounds of bacon in the freezer and a head of cabbage in the fridge. I will be putting those into the instant pot today. Funny how we get a lot of good ideas, other than knitting, on this site.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:03 am EDT and 2'C (34'F). Rain today.
> Mum and I went for a walk around the block yesterday. There were only a couple of kids on bikes on the road. We avoided them.
> Mum came home with a cabbage from the grocery store so we had fried cabbage, onions and bacon for supper last night. Yum.
> On the COVID-19 front, there are 3 more cases in the seniors' residence that my employer runs and one death there. Canadians returning to an airport after being out of the country will be taken to a hotel and into mandatory isolation after reports of people who returned to the country, then did runs to grocery stores. There was also a convoy of more than 20
> RVs of snowbirds returning from the US, who went into Walmart and Home Depot for supplies. They were reported and a local councillor tried to plead with them. They would only speak french, so the councillor found someone to speak french to them. They went around behind his back and into the Walmart again. He ended up talking to the Walmart owner, who denied them the parking space overnight and they moved on. Playgrounds, dog parks and outdoor fitness parks are now closed after far too many people have been violating the physical distancing rules. Cancellations are continuing into June now. 1 million Canadians are now unemployed because of the virus. On the good news, our recovered cases have jumped from 16 to 195. Which is great.
> My brioche poncho is progressing. My green is running out faster than the multicolour. And, just because the poncho is boring, I started ANOTHER project (what's new, right). So far I only have 2 pieces of ribbing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think if you just use the best cotton you have, or if you have the laune(sp, I have no idea how that is spelt) fabric, and put another layer inside, for extra security!
> The people I have read about, that are making the masks for their local hospitals, in Europe & USA (again, I think that is where they are), seem to be using patterned, cotton fabrics! xoxoxo


Anything to keep one from touching one's face. I'm wearing my winter gloves in the stores because I can throw those in the laundry and wash them. Mum still has a box of latex gloves, but those are going to run out and we can't get any more. I don't think any of us have material that is fine enough to stop the droplets from penetrating. So wear your mask to stop touching your face and your gloves, and STAY FAR FAR AWAY from anyone who is sweating, coughing and sneezing.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I saw some beautiful masks while I was in Vietnam, they are everywhere and very cheap, should have brought some home!! I forgot to tell you all about the young girl pillion riders, riding side-saddle, doing their make up, feeding babies and even reading!!! I tried to get photos but they were moving too fast!! This picture is from Google but gives you an idea!


Tell Barry to send some over for you! ????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> My heart ???? is with you Pam, and we will keep you comany! I am still trying to complete M iss11a's Jacket, but I chose Acrylic you n, because I had a lot of it left over; and have been reminded, in quite a painful way, why I don't ever buy that type of yarn. I only have the sleeves and hood to do, then it will be finished, thank goodness! I also hope that this child wears a long sleeved, in case she also has problems with the yarn!???????? xoxoxo


My fingers get white like with callouses when I use acrylic. But it is only temporary and lots of washing and cream on my hands and it goes away.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am glad you are enjoying several days of sunshine. I wish I was.
> Glad the paper was delivered without incident.
> Hope you come to the end of your unpacking soon. At this time of isolation it is maybe a good thing to have that chore to do.


Well I've condensed all the boxes from the office in our last house into just three, I didn't realise we had a floor in that room :sm23: and have blocked one shawl, it's cooking nicely in the conservatory. Haven't dared start on my knitted stuff, still will have plenty of time for that no doubt. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Toronto airport has started long term storage of the airplanes that are around the terminals. Only a couple of planes will be available for emergencies.


----------



## Xiang

I have to give my left eye some rest, because it is beginning to complain, just a bit.so I might be back on later, if I don't get to sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It might not be as fun after a few months. I feel parents and children often need a few hours apart to make them appreciate each other at the end of the day. I know that one of the 4 year old"s is particularly thrilled with the arrangement. He text me every day and shares that he learned that day. They are doing the agenda set out by the school plus there are several sites set up to help parents with added avenues of teaching and learning.


Our province is saying now that the current arrangements will probably continue until June. It could become tiresome after a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You too Mav, I was so glad to hear that some one with sense, had reported your boss, and you were able to work from home now! ???????? xoxoxo


The people who work the phone centre and the Health phone lines are still in the building, but now the doors are closed and no one except workers are coming inside. I did see some requests for software based telephones so the people manning the phones may be home with redirected phones soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> DH & I just watched iBoy today, that is quite good, but I won't give you any details, but it is on Netflix! I think we will be watching a lot of videos, for the next couple of weeks.
> I'm setting up my spare room, so that I can watch things during the right, without disturbing DH, he is such a pain sometimes! We ave both developing deafness, of some sort, but for some reason, our tv is louder in our bedroom, than in the lounge room; it is just so ridiculous! So I will watch the in the spare room!????????


I'm lucky that mum is deaf(mostly) and DD can sleep through a tornado (and has) so I have no problem with having a TV on and listening to it.
Good luck with your new arrangements.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from once again a beautiful sunny Norfolk. Paper delivery went fine this morning so one hazard out the way for DH. The world would stop if he didn't have his paper. Going to tackle a few more boxes this morning then get onto my knitted items. Have as good a day as you can. xx


That's great about the paper delivery. We have a paper that is usually delivered on Thursday. I'll go out and look for it at lunchtime. The delivery person has always thrown the paper from the window of their car, and sometimes it lands in odd places.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm sorry they were painful. So hard to be unsure what to do. We just have to do the best we can one day at a time. I hope this corona virus gets smashed like a mosquito under a wound up newspaper. Whap!!!


Your words to the world!!!
I hope we are able to smash this virus.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Hi. I've gotten the result of the biopsy and it's cancer that is fast increasing type 3 in breast one spot and 2 lymph nodes. Getting a surgeon Friday. Hospitals here are over run with corona patients so that is big worry being there for surgery. No choice.. I know many of you are very brave with health issues. I'm not sure how to be brave. Stunned today but may be mush tomorrow maybe not. Thanks for being here. You all are a great help making me feel less alone. And you all are just a great group of kind people. True from my heart.


Lots and lots of <hugs> to you dear Polly.
Cry, if it helps. Find something to smash, if that helps. I know your health people will do everything they can to keep you safe from the virus when you go to the hospital. 
And talk here. We're here for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off for work.
Everyone have a safe Thursday.


----------



## jinx

I keep thinking how nice it would be if I had a house big enough to store everything neatly on shelves in the appropriate rooms. As I know that is not going to happen I keep redoing my yarn stash. Yesterday I just dumped, um arranged, several bins of worsted weight yarn into one larger bin. Seems to be working well for me. I only haul out one huge bin and can see all the colors I have available without hauling out many separate bins. As I have smaller amounts of cotton, baby weight, and bulky I have kept all of those together in a separate bin for each of them. Why didn't I do that with worsted weight?


Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've condensed all the boxes from the office in our last house into just three, I didn't realise we had a floor in that room :sm23: and have blocked one shawl, it's cooking nicely in the conservatory. Haven't dared start on my knitted stuff, still will have plenty of time for that no doubt. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like Sissy is doing a great teaching job.


I think she is, but she still gets a little frustrated with them, when they all want her at once! She doesn't understand that it is the way that children show how much they love their mum, & she probably won't realise that, until she is a grandma, that's how long it took me!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Sorry, I hate trees right now. Pollen, pollen everywhere. I've used up one package of allergy pills already.
> I'll take the flowers instead.


The flowers will begin to develop into whatever is next for them soon, either front, or seed pods, then you will Miss all of the flowers!????????????????????????????????????????????????⚘????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> If they are already living together, then they are already sharing whatever they have. So long as that group stays away from everyone else while they are walking, everyone else will be safe.


That probably won't happen, our populations are too used to being free to walk whenever, and almost where ever we want too; and if the population of my Country doesn't begin to follow instructions, we will be in lock down, like a few other Countries have done, possibly with the same consequence for civil disobedience. That would be a huge shock if that happens, because atm, we shall have some freedom, but some people we calling for total lockdown for my friendly Country! 
Stay well everyone! I think I will do some sewing tomorrow, I have a badge to secure to Eddie, bike vest; and I want to get myself back into sewing again. I haven't done much of any thing for a while now; the acrylic yarn that I am using for Miss11a (there are 2 Miss 11's, & this one is the elder of the 2, by about 3 months) is playing havoc with my Psoriasis Plaques, which are quite small, but the acrylic yarn really irritates them, and they usually end up bleeding, so then I end up with multiple ban dendes all over me, & if Eddy has bought, them instead of me, then I get a really painful rash where the glue of the bandaid has been! Who would like to swap skin with me? Apart from those 2 problems, my skin doesn't have any other problems, and if I happen to get a sunburn, then I only have the redness for one day, then on the 2nd day, the redness has turned to brown, but I rarely burn, and usually go straight to brown, and a nuce brown, even if I do say so myself ......... So any takers? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Anything to keep one from touching one's face. I'm wearing my winter gloves in the stores because I can throw those in the laundry and wash them. Mum still has a box of latex gloves, but those are going to run out and we can't get any more. I don't think any of us have material that is fine enough to stop the droplets from penetrating. So wear your mask to stop touching your face and your gloves, and STAY FAR FAR AWAY from anyone who is sweating, coughing and sneezing.


One post that I saw about masks, said that one person was using disposable panty liners inside a pocket she had put in her masks, and then, after washing her mask and disposing of the liner, she is all set with a clean mask & liner; auto correct changed liner, to liver; so if any one would like to test that option, be my guest, but I personally think that the liner would work better! ???????????? xioxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My fingers get white like with callouses when I use acrylic. But it is only temporary and lots of washing and cream on my hands and it goes away.


I only get white fingers, nose and toes, when it is much too cold for me, because of Raynaud's Syndrome, undiangnosed, but the majority of my family have it, and I think only one of us have been diagnosed!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've condensed all the boxes from the office in our last house into just three, I didn't realise we had a floor in that room :sm23: and have blocked one shawl, it's cooking nicely in the conservatory. Haven't dared start on my knitted stuff, still will have plenty of time for that no doubt. xx


I hope you mean that you will be SORTING All o f your knitted stuff, and not doing anything drastic with it!????????
I am still trying to sort out all of the stuff from Mum & Dad's house, from 2011! I have finally chosen the box to start with, perhaps I will be able to get one box/week done, then after a few weeks like that, There are to 2 boxes/week, continuing the increases, until I am doing one a day! That should get it done quite quickly! Thanks for the inspiration Jacki! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:03 am EDT and 2'C (34'F). Rain today.
> Mum and I went for a walk around the block yesterday. There were only a couple of kids on bikes on the road. We avoided them.
> Mum came home with a cabbage from the grocery store so we had fried cabbage, onions and bacon for supper last night. Yum.
> On the COVID-19 front, there are 3 more cases in the seniors' residence that my employer runs and one death there. Canadians returning to an airport after being out of the country will be taken to a hotel and into mandatory isolation after reports of people who returned to the country, then did runs to grocery stores. There was also a convoy of more than 20
> RVs of snowbirds returning from the US, who went into Walmart and Home Depot for supplies. They were reported and a local councillor tried to plead with them. They would only speak french, so the councillor found someone to speak french to them. They went around behind his back and into the Walmart again. He ended up talking to the Walmart owner, who denied them the parking space overnight and they moved on. Playgrounds, dog parks and outdoor fitness parks are now closed after far too many people have been violating the physical distancing rules. Cancellations are continuing into June now. 1 million Canadians are now unemployed because of the virus. On the good news, our recovered cases have jumped from 16 to 195. Which is great.
> My brioche poncho is progressing. My green is running out faster than the multicolour. And, just because the poncho is boring, I started ANOTHER project (what's new, right). So far I only have 2 pieces of ribbing.


Glad you and mum got out for a walk, it makes such a difference. DH has promised he'll come out for a short one with me tomorrow, yay!!
Shame on those RV guys, I'd have refused to serve them in Walmart! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Aren't those girls just so beautiful, and tiny! When I began High School, at age 12 (being a September child) we had 2 exchange students from Thailand, one had an American father, and she was absolutely gorgeous, and the other was full Thai, also beautiful! They were both my friends while they were at my school, and they were so gentle. They were also my first experience of meeting any one who was not either descended from a European family, or a Uk family, and I was very curious and asked thema lot of questions. I hadn't even met an Aboriginal person, at that time, that didn't happen until I was 16, and we were at the pool, and he was sitting alone, on the side of the pool, so I went and talked to him for awhile! He was a nice boy, much nicer than the boys I knew from school, anyway; but I never saw him again! I did look for him at school, but he wasn't there! ????


Yes, they are very dainty and pretty! Loved the Vietnamese people I met there, all smiley and kind, the ladies I spoke to were fascinated by my hair!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you and mum got out for a walk, it makes such a difference. DH has promised he'll come out for a short one with me tomorrow, yay!!
> Shame on those RV guys, I'd have refused to serve them in Walmart! xxxx


I expect DH will be off on his walk soon although he's got the grass to finish off, he's cut the back lawn so far. Did you sort the paper delivery out? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Polly, I am so sorry to read this. I don't know what to say, but I am thinking of you ????


Oh, Polly, the same from me. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Iin guessing that nothing will happen, until after this crisis, but it would be good if he got back to you about the grass! Good luck with it! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, we shall not be moved!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Tell Barry to send some over for you! ????????????????


He has sent me that link to the pattern to make some!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I've condensed all the boxes from the office in our last house into just three, I didn't realise we had a floor in that room :sm23: and have blocked one shawl, it's cooking nicely in the conservatory. Haven't dared start on my knitted stuff, still will have plenty of time for that no doubt. xx


Tell me you didn't block it kneeling on the floor!!! 
:sm06: :sm16: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Iin guessing that nothing will happen, until after this crisis, but it would be good if he got back to you about the grass! Good luck with it! xoxoxo


Just got an email from the lawn man, he will come and sort it all out once the crisis is over!! At least it's a response!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> My heart ???? is with you Pam, and we will keep you comany! I am still trying to complete M iss11a's Jacket, but I chose Acrylic you n, because I had a lot of it left over; and have been reminded, in quite a painful way, why I don't ever buy that type of yarn. I only have the sleeves and hood to do, then it will be finished, thank goodness! I also hope that this child wears a long sleeved, in case she also has problems with the yarn!???????? xoxoxo


As my heart is with all of our sisters! We are all going through similar things in different ways. We will get through this! I have to believe that. Nothing planned here today other than hanging with Flo and doing what might need to be done by me here. Will through in a bit of crocheting or knitting while I'm at it. :sm02: Stay safe and well. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I expect DH will be off on his walk soon although he's got the grass to finish off, he's cut the back lawn so far. Did you sort the paper delivery out? xxxx


No, I'm going out to get it because we usually need milk or something as well. I am very VERY careful, I promise, my hands are red raw with washing. Had my scarf over my face inside the shop but it steamed my glasses up so I had to put them on top of my head, won't do that again!!


----------



## London Girl

I made this chocolate cake yesterday, I call it Isolation cake. It has no eggs or butter and is absolutely divine. Go on, you know you want to!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Tell me you didn't block it kneeling on the floor!!!
> :sm06: :sm16: :sm25: xxxx


Impossible, wired them up in the kitchen and sat on the floor to pin them out. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I made this chocolate cake yesterday, I call it Isolation cake. It has no eggs or butter and is absolutely divine. Go on, you know you want to!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of exercise and chocolate cake, hope this doesn't last too long.xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just got an email from the lawn man, he will come and sort it all out once the crisis is over!! At least it's a response!!


Finally! Good you heard back from him. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I made this chocolate cake yesterday, I call it Isolation cake. It has no eggs or butter and is absolutely divine. Go on, you know you want to!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a lot of exercise and chocolate cake, hope this doesn't last too long.xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


Getting plenty of exercise thank you, still doing my brisk walk every morning!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> One post that I saw about masks, said that one person was using disposable panty liners inside a pocket she had put in her masks, and then, after washing her mask and disposing of the liner, she is all set with a clean mask & liner; auto correct changed liner, to liver; so if any one would like to test that option, be my guest, but I personally think that the liner would work better! ð¤ðð¶ xioxoxo.


One of my WI ladies has done that and said they are ok for her. Here's another alternative


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I made this chocolate cake yesterday, I call it Isolation cake. It has no eggs or butter and is absolutely divine. Go on, you know you want to!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a look. Might have to try it. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Getting plenty of exercise thank you, still doing my brisk walk every morning!!


Good for you, wish I could go out easier. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> One of my WI ladies has done that and said they are ok for her. Here's another alternative


Lovely and lacey!! Saw something similar done with mens' underpants on FB yesterday, hilarious!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a look. Might have to try it. X


It's very easy, I only had standard cocoa powder but it was still delicious!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good for you, wish I could go out easier. xxxx


Even a little walk up and down the road would feel good in this lovely weather. I'll not do it in the rain but they way the weather has been, it's a real joy to be out there - and it kills some time!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> One of my WI ladies has done that and said they are ok for her. Here's another alternative


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, this week is nearly on its way to being over. I'm not rushing my time away but it's keeping me going. I've been doing some sudokus today and some jigsaw. It's my knit and natter one, omg it's hard. Never mind. I've shouted down to John over the gardens, I rushed to put the rubbish out because I thought I heard the bin an, but I was wrong. It seems that some firm Is demolishing the junior schoolmthatnstephen went to. It's just over the beck to me and on a lunch time and playtime S I used to here the wonderful noise of children laughing and letting off steam. I loved the sound. They have built a new school next to it now. 

I had my consultation from the dr. Today and he is sending a prescription to the chemists for me. Stephens gone shopping for me cos he will be down here for 9am to see the northern grid man. You DO realise I'll have to be up early, early , early don't you? I might have an email from train line to see if I get a refund for York. I hope none of us are out of pocket.

My hairdresser, Jayne, has texted me to see if I want any shopping and she would drop it off for me. She lives 12 miles away! Everyone's texting and I'm very greatful for all my friends, especially my sisters, who have guided me a lot, some of which they'll never know???? You're all Marvelous and I love yawl. I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Hi. I've gotten the result of the biopsy and it's cancer that is fast increasing type 3 in breast one spot and 2 lymph nodes. Getting a surgeon Friday. Hospitals here are over run with corona patients so that is big worry being there for surgery. No choice.. I know many of you are very brave with health issues. I'm not sure how to be brave. Stunned today but may be mush tomorrow maybe not. Thanks for being here. You all are a great help making me feel less alone. And you all are just a great group of kind people. True from my heart.


Just you hang in there jolly. I'll pm you very soon. You ARE brave...think of all the things you've told me that have made you scared. You've coped with everyone. This is a nasty shock for you and all of us on here would be scared. I'm holding your hand. I'm so sad for you jolly.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I keep thinking if they were only affecting themselves then we should let them be. However, they affect everyone they come in contact with and the medical professionals if they become ill.
> The charts and pictures that show how one person can spread the disease to hundred, thousand, millions seems to help some see the reality of their actions. The video showing a row of matches lighting the next match in line after several matches are lit there is a gap in the line of matches. The gap is caused by the match that is at home in isolation. The gap bring the end to that line of infection.


I've seen that one jinx. It's very good, but alas wasted on some heathens. I think they should be shot, or given a dose of corona. Or if all fails cut there wotsits off. ????????. Well......they are selfish Sod's....that's how angry I am.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> One of my WI ladies has done that and said they are ok for her. Here's another alternative


Oh Josephine...standards....girl......are you that bored? Hahahahah love you


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Sorry that is the results of the biopsy. Great you took care of yourself and got tested. Onward now to get rid of that nasty cancer. You are not facing this alone. We are here with abundant caring and love for you.


We'll help you through it Polly, much love. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I keep thinking if they were only affecting themselves then we should let them be. However, they affect everyone they come in contact with and the medical professionals if they become ill.
> The charts and pictures that show how one person can spread the disease to hundred, thousand, millions seems to help some see the reality of their actions. The video showing a row of matches lighting the next match in line after several matches are lit there is a gap in the line of matches. The gap is caused by the match that is at home in isolation. The gap bring the end to that line of infection.


You got that right. That's an excellent way to show the masses what happens. Kids are so non compliant though, I remember thinking I was immortal when I was a teen and did the craziest things. :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Even a little walk up and down the road would feel good in this lovely weather. I'll not do it in the rain but they way the weather has been, it's a real joy to be out there - and it kills some time!! xxxx


I'm wandering around the garden now and again. Make the most of it, it's back to winter on Saturday. xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:03 am EDT and 2'C (34'F). Rain today.
> Mum and I went for a walk around the block yesterday. There were only a couple of kids on bikes on the road. We avoided them.
> Mum came home with a cabbage from the grocery store so we had fried cabbage, onions and bacon for supper last night. Yum.
> On the COVID-19 front, there are 3 more cases in the seniors' residence that my employer runs and one death there. Canadians returning to an airport after being out of the country will be taken to a hotel and into mandatory isolation after reports of people who returned to the country, then did runs to grocery stores. There was also a convoy of more than 20
> RVs of snowbirds returning from the US, who went into Walmart and Home Depot for supplies. They were reported and a local councillor tried to plead with them. They would only speak french, so the councillor found someone to speak french to them. They went around behind his back and into the Walmart again. He ended up talking to the Walmart owner, who denied them the parking space overnight and they moved on. Playgrounds, dog parks and outdoor fitness parks are now closed after far too many people have been violating the physical distancing rules. Cancellations are continuing into June now. 1 million Canadians are now unemployed because of the virus. On the good news, our recovered cases have jumped from 16 to 195. Which is great.
> My brioche poncho is progressing. My green is running out faster than the multicolour. And, just because the poncho is boring, I started ANOTHER project (what's new, right). So far I only have 2 pieces of ribbing.


Those defiant's should be taken to cells Mav. You're making me hungry... here I sauté rice till golden in a bit of oil, add chopped onion and shredded cabbage, tsp salt, pour boiling water over to just to cover, put a lid on and bake till tender. Watch in case you have to add a bit more water. It's a delicious side dish or to eat alone. But now I'm going to add bacon! :sm02:

Horgan is going to give rent relief of $500 a month for 3 months to renters, payable to landlords. You can't be evicted or increase the the rents during the virus. 
I won't be able to order any online groceries for Mom until after April 2, they are that backed up, no favouritism for their regular online customers now.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> No, I'm going out to get it because we usually need milk or something as well. I am very VERY careful, I promise, my hands are red raw with washing. Had my scarf over my face inside the shop but it steamed my glasses up so I had to put them on top of my head, won't do that again!!


When you wash this much you need hand lotion too.. protect those pinkies! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I made this chocolate cake yesterday, I call it Isolation cake. It has no eggs or butter and is absolutely divine. Go on, you know you want to!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks rich and fudgy... right up Mr. J's alley! Thanks June. xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I keep thinking how nice it would be if I had a house big enough to store everything neatly on shelves in the appropriate rooms. As I know that is not going to happen I keep redoing my yarn stash. Yesterday I just dumped, um arranged, several bins of worsted weight yarn into one larger bin. Seems to be working well for me. I only haul out one huge bin and can see all the colors I have available without hauling out many separate bins. As I have smaller amounts of cotton, baby weight, and bulky I have kept all of those together in a separate bin for each of them. Why didn't I do that with worsted weight?


I was going to clean something today and I've forgotten what it was...so forgetting can be good sometimes! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I think she is, but she still gets a little frustrated with them, when they all want her at once! She doesn't understand that it is the way that children show how much they love their mum, & she probably won't realise that, until she is a grandma, that's how long it took me!????????????


Grandma's reign!! :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That probably won't happen, our populations are too used to being free to walk whenever, and almost where ever we want too; and if the population of my Country doesn't begin to follow instructions, we will be in lock down, like a few other Countries have done, possibly with the same consequence for civil disobedience. That would be a huge shock if that happens, because atm, we shall have some freedom, but some people we calling for total lockdown for my friendly Country!
> Stay well everyone! I think I will do some sewing tomorrow, I have a badge to secure to Eddie, bike vest; and I want to get myself back into sewing again. I haven't done much of any thing for a while now; the acrylic yarn that I am using for Miss11a (there are 2 Miss 11's, & this one is the elder of the 2, by about 3 months) is playing havoc with my Psoriasis Plaques, which are quite small, but the acrylic yarn really irritates them, and they usually end up bleeding, so then I end up with multiple ban dendes all over me, & if Eddy has bought, them instead of me, then I get a really painful rash where the glue of the bandaid has been! Who would like to swap skin with me? Apart from those 2 problems, my skin doesn't have any other problems, and if I happen to get a sunburn, then I only have the redness for one day, then on the 2nd day, the redness has turned to brown, but I rarely burn, and usually go straight to brown, and a nuce brown, even if I do say so myself ......... So any takers? ???????????? xoxoxo


I think some are finding it confusing as people from the same unit ( living together) can remain together on walks, and that's scaring people as how to do they know if they live together? A pair of "old ladies" got angry at a man who crossed in front of a girl who was trying to social distance. The pair were attacked, had their phone taken and were spit on.

It went to the news... I'm wondering if the ladies had been a bit nicer in their approach instead of being hostile nasty, the outcome might have been different. These two persons were sitting side by side talking to the tv news..that in itself is confusing when they are promoting distancing. :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm wandering around the garden now and again. Make the most of it, it's back to winter on Saturday. xxxx


That's good! How are the Bunnies - and the moles!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I expect DH will be off on his walk soon although he's got the grass to finish off, he's cut the back lawn so far. Did you sort the paper delivery out? xxxx


You need a moss lawn like mine! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

They are having Corona virus parties. Serving Corona in a small room with many people. Two of those at one party are now infected. Hmm, wonder how many others will also be infected.



Islander said:


> You got that right. That's an excellent way to show the masses what happens. Kids are so non compliant though, I remember thinking I was immortal when I was a teen and did the craziest things. :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's good! How are the Bunnies - and the moles!! Xxxx


Bunnies are beginning to appear more often now and more in number too. Shhhh. I hardly dare say it but no moles at the moment. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You need a moss lawn like mine! xoxoxo


Had some of those in our last two houses. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You need a moss lawn like mine! xoxoxo


...or a plastic one like mine!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> They are having Corona virus parties. Serving Corona in a small room with many people. Two of those at one party are now infected. Hmm, wonder how many others will also be infected.


I have no words.....!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm25: xxxx :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Bunnies are beginning to appear more often now and more in number too. Shhhh. I hardly dare say it but no moles at the moment. xxxx


Long may that last! Love to the bunnies!! xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Just you hang in there jolly. I'll pm you very soon. You ARE brave...think of all the things you've told me that have made you scared. You've coped with everyone. This is a nasty shock for you and all of us on here would be scared. I'm holding your hand. I'm so sad for you jolly.


Thanks for saying I'm brave. I'll try to believe that. Tried to get appointment with gynecologist to check on possible bladder or vaginal infection but she has death in her family so i got her partner tomorrow. Hope that's all wrong there not cancer there. Trying to get energy to wash my hair. Not high priority but would like to look ok at doctor. Hairdo is not exactly where a gynecologist is focused ☺ I saw on tv a lady got drunk and cut her own hair with bad results. Keeping my hands off scissors.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Lots and lots of <hugs> to you dear Polly.
> Cry, if it helps. Find something to smash, if that helps. I know your health people will do everything they can to keep you safe from the virus when you go to the hospital.
> And talk here. We're here for you.


Thank you. I'm numb now. Talking helps but I'm trying not to be a downer. Friends have their own fears as I'm sure you all do too. Thank you for being here for me. It totally helps.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Polly, the same from me. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


Thank you. I appreciate all wishes and prayers very much.


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. I'm numb now. Talking helps but I'm trying not to be a downer. Friends have their own fears as I'm sure you all do too. Thank you for being here for me. It totally helps.


We'll always be here for you Polly. Sending many more healing and comforting hugs to you. I hope the gynecologist will be able to help you out tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Oh dear Polly, I am SO sorry to hear that but you will get through this, I know you will. We are all here for you as always, please keep talking to us, whatever you need to get out of your system, we can take it. Sending you sincere and comforting brave hugs and much love xxxxx


I feel your hugs and appreciate your kind words. Wish the hospitals were virus free but here they have a big problem. Just hope the personnel there are well and able to fix me up. Trying to just deal with today. Very hard for me who has a Girl Scout be prepared for any event type personality. Can't do any preparing so just trying to get strength to go wash my hair. Silly huh focusing on my hair but nothing else I can do right now.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Polly, I am so sorry to read this. I don't know what to say, but I am thinking of you ????


Thank you. It's good I've you and the others to talk to.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Polly so sorry to hear your news. We are all here for you. Much love and hugs. Xxxxx????


I feel the love and hugs. This isn't a good time to be in hospitals here but that's how it is. I'd hoped for better test results and am disappointed but if I can get medical help I'll be ok. Hospital personnel are exhausted trying to help virus patients. Big problem for them. As I reread this post I see I sound very matter of fact but I'm really saying omg omg omg inside. Thanks for being there for me


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Sorry that is the results of the biopsy. Great you took care of yourself and got tested. Onward now to get rid of that nasty cancer. You are not facing this alone. We are here with abundant caring and love for you.


It's such a help reading your post and the others. You all got me through loosing mom and hub and my dog. So I'm leaning on you all again. Waiting for the results was sooo difficult. Hearing the results I was just numb as I'm now. With big time virus situation here it's not a good time to be in a hospital. Have to work with the deal I'm handed.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I quite agree with you let's smash that sucker, WHAP! Experts keep saying the way to stop it is to practice isolation. However, some people think they are invincible and do not need to isolate. These people do not care about others they might infect.
> Yesterday I saw 6 young adults walking in a group down the road. Imagine how many people they could infect if only one of them had the virus.


Yesterday 4 new patients in hospital for virus were between 20 and 30 years old. They showed our government meeting in congress near one another. Stupid comes in all age groups. Our school is asking teachers to report for meetings. Does that seem unnecessary? I wonder if those iron lungs they used for tuberculosis would be a help now and might be built easy with no electronics involved. Or a vacuum hose/leaf blower mechanism that could be turned on and off intermittently. Need something if they can't get ventilators. Probably the worse ideas you've ever heard. Shows where my brain is on pause.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Polly, the same from me. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


Thank you so much. Very much appreciated.


----------



## jinx

Our hospital erected a hospital next to the existing hospital. The new building is for diagnosing and treating virus patients. Keeps them out of the regular hospital. Should help to cut down on infected more patients with the virus. The equipment and personnel will not be used in both facilities.



jollypolly said:


> Yesterday 4 new patients in hospital for virus were between 20 and 30 years old. They showed our government meeting in congress near one another. Stupid comes in all age groups. Our school is asking teachers to report for meetings. Does that seem unnecessary? I wonder if those iron lungs they used for tuberculosis would be a help now and might be built easy with no electronics involved. Or a vacuum hose/leaf blower mechanism that could be turned on and off intermittently. Need something if they can't get ventilators. Probably the worse ideas you've ever heard. Shows where my brain is on pause.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lovely and lacey!! Saw something similar done with mens' underpants on FB yesterday, hilarious!!!


Like this


----------



## PurpleFi

More love and hugs for you Polly. We are here for you all the time. If it helps you to talk then keep going we will listen. Xxx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Our hospital erected a hospital next to the existing hospital. The new building is for diagnosing and treating virus patients. Keeps them out of the regular hospital. Should help to cut down on infected more patients with the virus. The equipment and personnel will not be used in both facilities.


I hope they are careful like that here. I wish well for the ill people. And their families. How long did it take to build the second building?


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> More love and hugs for you Polly. We are here for you all the time. If it helps you to talk then keep going we will listen. Xxx


Thank you for the love, hugs, and being open to listening to me. You and the others are such an amazing bunch. How glad I am to have met you. When mom and hub and fang ..(.that was my dog.... real name magicans noble gentleman). died I found you all and was saved. I remember saying to Grandma Susan that I thought she was in America at York and she said that was the wrong York. She was in England. 
I'm seeing a doctor I never met before about a bladder infection tomorrow and now every issue seems scary. But on I go. Two points for me ..I washed my hair. But fell asleep after. Now am doing pet chores. Wish you and all here every goodness.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the love, hugs, and being open to listening to me. You and the others are such an amazing bunch. How glad I am to have met you. When mom and hub and fang ..(.that was my dog.... real name magicans noble gentleman). died I found you all and was saved. I remember saying to Grandma Susan that I thought she was in America at York and she said that was the wrong York. She was in England.
> Iâm seeing a doctor I never met before about a bladder infection tomorrow and now every issue seems scary. But on I go. Two points for me ..I washed my hair. But fell asleep after. Now am doing pet chores. Wish you and all here every goodness.


Well done on getting your hair washed. Bentley thinks 4am is a good time for breakfast now at 8am he's gone back to bed.
Lots of love and hugs.


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> I feel your hugs and appreciate your kind words. Wish the hospitals were virus free but here they have a big problem. Just hope the personnel there are well and able to fix me up. Trying to just deal with today. Very hard for me who has a Girl Scout be prepared for any event type personality. Can't do any preparing so just trying to get strength to go wash my hair. Silly huh focusing on my hair but nothing else I can do right now.


Not silly focusing on your hair, it's one thing you can be in control of in amongst all that is happening in your life right now ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on getting your hair washed. Bentley thinks 4am is a good time for breakfast now at 8am he's gone back to bed.
> Lots of love and hugs.


Time to get Bentley some blackout curtains? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk. Might be losing the warm weather tomorrow as the wind will be coming from the north, never a good direction, and the temperatures will be dropping by at least 10 degrees. Got one shawl blocked yesterday so will put another one on the blocks today and that's about my excitement for the day. Oh just remembered got a delivery from the supermarket dinner time, will be interesting to see what I get exactly. No more time slots available atm so I am beginning to wonder if this is going to be a waste of time and money and we will end up going shopping anyway. Right had my moan, have a good day if you can. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Time to get Bentley some blackout curtains? xx


Wouldn't work. He can tell the time! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey. Did a load of washing yesterday and hung it all out in the garden to dry. Also planted a load of lettuce seeds. Then I started making some little hearts to send to our hospital workers.

Not sure what today will hold. Just making the most of the sun while it is shining.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for saying Iâm brave. Iâll try to believe that. Tried to get appointment with gynecologist to check on possible bladder or vaginal infection but she has death in her family so i got her partner tomorrow. Hope thatâs all wrong there not cancer there. Trying to get energy to wash my hair. Not high priority but would like to look ok at doctor. Hairdo is not exactly where a gynecologist is focused âºï¸ I saw on tv a lady got drunk and cut her own hair with bad results. Keeping my hands off scissors.


If you can wash your hair, it will give you a little boost, make you feel better! I think we'll all be 'tearing our hair out' without hairdressers soon!! This isn't me, I found it on Google!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It's such a help reading your post and the others. You all got me through loosing mom and hub and my dog. So I'm leaning on you all again. Waiting for the results was sooo difficult. Hearing the results I was just numb as I'm now. With big time virus situation here it's not a good time to be in a hospital. Have to work with the deal I'm handed.


We all have broad shoulders for each other on here, lean as hard as you need to love!! Just take it all hour by hour, don't try and look too far ahead and maybe switch your thoughts to nice things, a big heap of yarn and a stack of new patterns, rainbows, butterflies etc.!! This too shall pass xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Yesterday 4 new patients in hospital for virus were between 20 and 30 years old. They showed our government meeting in congress near one another. Stupid comes in all age groups. Our school is asking teachers to report for meetings. Does that seem unnecessary? I wonder if those iron lungs they used for tuberculosis would be a help now and might be built easy with no electronics involved. Or a vacuum hose/leaf blower mechanism that could be turned on and off intermittently. Need something if they can't get ventilators. Probably the worse ideas you've ever heard. Shows where my brain is on pause.


You're not too far off, the guy that makes Dyson vacuum cleaners is working on a design for simple ventilators!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Like this


Er.....not quite! You are a brave lady to put Mr P's pants on your head, that's love!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Time to get Bentley some blackout curtains? xx


Don't mention the blackout curtains!!!!:sm15: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a mild and sunny, blue-sky London! DH came out to get a newspaper with me, just for the walk, he didn't go in the shop. I barely go in, the papers are just inside the door and I just drop the money on the counter, there is rarely anyone else in the shop, if there is, I wait until they come out. Left DH to go home with the paper and went for my walk, really lovely out there but I agree with Jacky, the weather is going to change and we're going to feel it!!

I will be back in my sewing room shortly, wrangling with the blackout curtain, it had better be right this time or Judi will hear me scraming in Oz!!!

Not much else planned, will go with the flow! Take care everyone, stay safe, love you all lots!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:56 am EDT and -1'C (30'F). It will be sunny today. 
I went out with DD at lunch yesterday and cleaned all the sticks from the back yard. Somehow I twisted my ankle, so I'm hobbling around the house now. So I won't be doing my laps of the house today.
On the news I heard that Harry and Meghan (and Archie) moved to Los Angeles yesterday. Now I KNOW who is wearing the pants in that family. They left BC which has relatively few cases to go to a higher infected location, so Meghan can work.
On the COVID19 front, our mayor is having an online news conference at lunch, I imagine to announce that Port Hope has its first case. 
A grocery worker in Whitby who was only in his 40s died after he collapsed at work and was taken to hospital. He died less than a week later. 
The delivery people are no longer delivering to my next-door neighbours door. They leave his package on the end of his drive and honk. This is after he kept coming out to take the packages from the delivery people. They must talk among themselves so he is not getting any at-door packages now. He continues to go to the Timmy's drive through several times a day, and yesterday took all his children with him. 
I got paid today and need to go tomorrow to pick up our bi-weekly groceries, but I won't be going to Costco or Walmart. I'll just be using our local grocery stores. We have lots of rice and pasta. And we have enough toilet paper for 2 weeks. :sm01: I really need cat treats. They are down to their last pack. This is a necessity. There is no other way to herd this many cats.
My new project is progressing rapidly, and it is just as boring as the poncho. Miles and miles of knitting in the round. OK, I may have to go back to the fancy brioche poncho this weekend just to get my brain working.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mild and sunny, blue-sky London! DH came out to get a newspaper with me, just for the walk, he didn't go in the shop. I barely go in, the papers are just inside the door and I just drop the money on the counter, there is rarely anyone else in the shop, if there is, I wait until they come out. Left DH to go home with the paper and went for my walk, really lovely out there but I agree with Jacky, the weather is going to change and we're going to feel it!!
> 
> I will be back in my sewing room shortly, wrangling with the blackout curtain, it had better be right this time or Judi will hear me scraming in Oz!!!
> 
> Not much else planned, will go with the flow! Take care everyone, stay safe, love you all lots!! xxxx


I'm glad that you both got a little walk together. 
Good luck with the curtains. I hope they behave.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Wouldn't work. He can tell the time! xx


You'll have to explain to him about the clocks going forward on Saturday then. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Er.....not quite! You are a brave lady to put Mr P's pants on your head, that's love!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Hopefully they were clean ones. :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You're not too far off, the guy that makes Dyson vacuum cleaners is working on a design for simple ventilators!!!


We have several manufacturers here that are changing what they make to help make medical equipment. We even have a conglomerate of people here with 3D printers who are creating the individual parts for ventilators, to be assembled elsewhere. Those ventilators will be very colourful, as people are using whatever plastic colour that their 3D printers have in stock.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> If you can wash your hair, it will give you a little boost, make you feel better! I think we'll all be 'tearing our hair out' without hairdressers soon!! This isn't me, I found it on Google!!! xxxx


Mum won't let me cut her hair, but DD and I cut each other's hair all the time. We'll not be shaggy in this house. :sm16: :sm17: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey. Did a load of washing yesterday and hung it all out in the garden to dry. Also planted a load of lettuce seeds. Then I started making some little hearts to send to our hospital workers.
> 
> Not sure what today will hold. Just making the most of the sun while it is shining.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Happy Friday.
I was surprised to see the highway has MORE cars on it today. Not sure what is happening there as usually Friday has less cars.
I'm sure your little hearts will be appreciated. We are being asked to go outside at 7:30 pm and bang pots in solidarity with the health care workers.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Wouldn't work. He can tell the time! xx


Bella-kitty can't. This week she has decided that I should get up at 2am to feed her breakfast. She's gone back to bed now after following me downstairs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk. Might be losing the warm weather tomorrow as the wind will be coming from the north, never a good direction, and the temperatures will be dropping by at least 10 degrees. Got one shawl blocked yesterday so will put another one on the blocks today and that's about my excitement for the day. Oh just remembered got a delivery from the supermarket dinner time, will be interesting to see what I get exactly. No more time slots available atm so I am beginning to wonder if this is going to be a waste of time and money and we will end up going shopping anyway. Right had my moan, have a good day if you can. xx


That's why I'm going into the store. No time slots available for the rest of this month. The grocery store is only allowing a few people in at a time, so there is a line up in the parking lot to get in. I'll take my tape measure to make sure no one crowds me.
I hope you didnt' get any surprises in your box.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the love, hugs, and being open to listening to me. You and the others are such an amazing bunch. How glad I am to have met you. When mom and hub and fang ..(.that was my dog.... real name magicans noble gentleman). died I found you all and was saved. I remember saying to Grandma Susan that I thought she was in America at York and she said that was the wrong York. She was in England.
> I'm seeing a doctor I never met before about a bladder infection tomorrow and now every issue seems scary. But on I go. Two points for me ..I washed my hair. But fell asleep after. Now am doing pet chores. Wish you and all here every goodness.


Just doing something "normal" in this un-normal time is an accomplishment.
I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Like this


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: Stopped you from touching your face, didn't it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Our hospital erected a hospital next to the existing hospital. The new building is for diagnosing and treating virus patients. Keeps them out of the regular hospital. Should help to cut down on infected more patients with the virus. The equipment and personnel will not be used in both facilities.


Awesome.
Our idiot hospital in Cobourg, put the testing station INSIDE our existing hospital, even though we have an empty mall in Cobourg. They just don't get it.
And the wait time for getting anything done at this hospital is 4 hours, so 4 hours of possibly infected people in the SAME room as people who have emergencies.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Yesterday 4 new patients in hospital for virus were between 20 and 30 years old. They showed our government meeting in congress near one another. Stupid comes in all age groups. Our school is asking teachers to report for meetings. Does that seem unnecessary? I wonder if those iron lungs they used for tuberculosis would be a help now and might be built easy with no electronics involved. Or a vacuum hose/leaf blower mechanism that could be turned on and off intermittently. Need something if they can't get ventilators. Probably the worse ideas you've ever heard. Shows where my brain is on pause.


Our robotic assembly plants up here are creating ambulances and gurneys to send down to the US. Robots can assemble anything given the parts and the directions.
I'm sure we are going to see creative cases to try to make people more comfortable. I wonder if CPAP machines would help too?


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. I'm numb now. Talking helps but I'm trying not to be a downer. Friends have their own fears as I'm sure you all do too. Thank you for being here for me. It totally helps.


Don't worry about being a downer.
We all know you are going through a lot right now.
Talk. About anything.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for saying I'm brave. I'll try to believe that. Tried to get appointment with gynecologist to check on possible bladder or vaginal infection but she has death in her family so i got her partner tomorrow. Hope that's all wrong there not cancer there. Trying to get energy to wash my hair. Not high priority but would like to look ok at doctor. Hairdo is not exactly where a gynecologist is focused ☺ I saw on tv a lady got drunk and cut her own hair with bad results. Keeping my hands off scissors.


Just don't try giving yourself a "Brazilian" haircut for the gynecologist. :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

> Islander
> You need a moss lawn like mine! xoxoxo





London Girl said:


> ...or a plastic one like mine!!! :sm09: xxxx


I've got a half moss lawn from all the shade. It still has to be mowed

:sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I think some are finding it confusing as people from the same unit ( living together) can remain together on walks, and that's scaring people as how to do they know if they live together? A pair of "old ladies" got angry at a man who crossed in front of a girl who was trying to social distance. The pair were attacked, had their phone taken and were spit on.
> 
> It went to the news... I'm wondering if the ladies had been a bit nicer in their approach instead of being hostile nasty, the outcome might have been different. These two persons were sitting side by side talking to the tv news..that in itself is confusing when they are promoting distancing. :sm16:


We have snitch lines here to try to stop people from handling offenders themselves.
We're told here, if you live in the same house and one of you gets infected while out in the community, the whole house goes into quarantine. And you will need to get deliveries to your porch. We haven't been told to maintain physical distancing within the same family living in the same house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> When you wash this much you need hand lotion too.. protect those pinkies! xoxoxoxo


That's on my grocery list. I've been washing so much, my hands are turning white from drying out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Gotta go. Late for work again!!!!
Have a good Friday.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Just don't try giving yourself a "Brazilian" haircut for the gynecologist. :sm06:


 :sm12: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

My newest square!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> My newest square!


That's very effective.xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That's why I'm going into the store. No time slots available for the rest of this month. The grocery store is only allowing a few people in at a time, so there is a line up in the parking lot to get in. I'll take my tape measure to make sure no one crowds me.
> I hope you didnt' get any surprises in your box.


Well the order came right on time, a few substitutes but nothing drastic and some missing items i.e. Potatoes and TR's, no available time slots now until who knows when, so will have to go to the shops. I think they just took on as many people as applied and now can't cope. Time they had a sort out and prioritised the 'at risk' customers. xx


----------



## UteWhite1128

I love this pattern. Beautiful.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That's very effective.xxxx :sm24:


And relatively easy too!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You have been fortunate having all those sunny days. Wish it was our turn for sun, but it is not to be. Maybe next week.
My Walmart only takes free pick up orders for two days at a time. They would have no idea what items would be in stock if they were to take orders for a month at a time. Yesterday when I checked there were not openings. After I finished shopping I checked time slots again and found someone had cancelled an order and I quickly grabbed that time slot. Still very many items out of stock. No rice in any shape form or color. ???? No pasta, no eggs, no hamburger, no chicken etc....... We can order only two of each item. I feel fortunate to be able to have this pick up feature.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk. Might be losing the warm weather tomorrow as the wind will be coming from the north, never a good direction, and the temperatures will be dropping by at least 10 degrees. Got one shawl blocked yesterday so will put another one on the blocks today and that's about my excitement for the day. Oh just remembered got a delivery from the supermarket dinner time, will be interesting to see what I get exactly. No more time slots available atm so I am beginning to wonder if this is going to be a waste of time and money and we will end up going shopping anyway. Right had my moan, have a good day if you can. xx


----------



## jinx

Lucky you having seeds to plant. Seems seeds are another item that is out of stock at the moment. Happy Fish Fry Friday.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Surrey. Did a load of washing yesterday and hung it all out in the garden to dry. Also planted a load of lettuce seeds. Then I started making some little hearts to send to our hospital workers.
> 
> Not sure what today will hold. Just making the most of the sun while it is shining.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the order came right on time, a few substitutes but nothing drastic and some missing items i.e. Potatoes and TR's, no available time slots now until who knows when, so will have to go to the shops. I think they just took on as many people as applied and now can't cope. Time they had a sort out and prioritised the 'at risk' customers. xx


Quite right! I signed up to several different supermarkets cos DD was nagging me but no slots at all and that was at least a week ago!!


----------



## London Girl

UteWhite1128 said:


> I love this pattern. Beautiful.


 :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I read that many people are cutting their hair and ending up poor results. My hair were too long before I started isolation. Now they are extremely irritating, but I am not going to cut them. I could wash them, but I will see no one and no one will see me so why bother? Mr. Wonderful is in the same house but I am not sure he sees me when he looks at me.



London Girl said:


> If you can wash your hair, it will give you a little boost, make you feel better! I think we'll all be 'tearing our hair out' without hairdressers soon!! This isn't me, I found it on Google!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. You have been fortunate having all those sunny days. Wish it was our turn for sun, but it is not to be. Maybe next week.j
> My Walmart only takes free pick up orders for two days at a time. They would have no idea what items would be in stock if they were to take orders for a month at a time. Yesterday when I checked there were not openings. After I finished shopping I checked time slots again and found someone had cancelled an order and I quickly grabbed that time slot. Still very many items out of stock. No rice in any shape form or color. ???? No pasta, no eggs, no hamburger, no chicken etc....... We can order only two of each item. I feel fortunate to be able to have this pick up feature.


I suppose the main thing is that we don't starve and we have all been royally spoilt with the quantity and variety of food available in the past. Get your gran's old cookbooks out girls!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I read that many people are cutting their hair and ending up poor results. My hair were too long before I started isolation. Now they are extremely irritating, but I am not going to cut them. I could wash them, but I will see no one and no one will see me so why bother? Mr. Wonderful is in the same house but I am not sure he sees me when he looks at me.


I know that feeling!!!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry you twisted your ankle. Good thing you do not need to do a lot of walking at work. ????
We all loved Harry and all his antics before he was married.
Your neighbor is lucky anyone delivers to him at all.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:56 am EDT and -1'C (30'F). It will be sunny today.
> I went out with DD at lunch yesterday and cleaned all the sticks from the back yard. Somehow I twisted my ankle, so I'm hobbling around the house now. So I won't be doing my laps of the house today.
> On the news I heard that Harry and Meghan (and Archie) moved to Los Angeles yesterday. Now I KNOW who is wearing the pants in that family. They left BC which has relatively few cases to go to a higher infected location, so Meghan can work.
> On the COVID19 front, our mayor is having an online news conference at lunch, I imagine to announce that Port Hope has its first case.
> A grocery worker in Whitby who was only in his 40s died after he collapsed at work and was taken to hospital. He died less than a week later.
> The delivery people are no longer delivering to my next-door neighbours door. They leave his package on the end of his drive and honk. This is after he kept coming out to take the packages from the delivery people. They must talk among themselves so he is not getting any at-door packages now. He continues to go to the Timmy's drive through several times a day, and yesterday took all his children with him.
> I got paid today and need to go tomorrow to pick up our bi-weekly groceries, but I won't be going to Costco or Walmart. I'll just be using our local grocery stores. We have lots of rice and pasta. And we have enough toilet paper for 2 weeks. :sm01: I really need cat treats. They are down to their last pack. This is a necessity. There is no other way to herd this many cats.
> My new project is progressing rapidly, and it is just as boring as the poncho. Miles and miles of knitting in the round. OK, I may have to go back to the fancy brioche poncho this weekend just to get my brain working.


----------



## jinx

Very interesting and unusual square. 


London Girl said:


> My newest square!


----------



## jinx

Alas, I have nothing of my gran. I can remember one of them a little bit. 
I have plenty of meals I can make. However, it seems I am missing one ingredient for each recipe. That is okay as we do not always even notice the missing part.


London Girl said:


> I suppose the main thing is that we don't starve and we have all been royally spoilt with the quantity and variety of food available in the past. Get your gran's old cookbooks out girls!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, they are very dainty and pretty! Loved the Vietnamese people I met there, all smiley and kind, the ladies I spoke to were fascinated by my hair!!


We experienced something smuller, with some Japanese Tourists, in Canberra! They were absolutely captivated by Sissy and Carlyn, when they weren't much more than toddlers, and both had white blonde hair, but Sissy's was dead straight, and Caitlyn's was extremely, tightly cowled, and stood like a halo, around her little head! I will have to find the photo I have of them, from wound that time! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I remember people coming up to me and petting my hair and calling me blondie and making comments about my hair. I always felt so bad and embarrassed as I thought they were saying my hair was ugly or something like that. One day the principal touched my hair and called me blondie and I started to cry. When I told him I thought people hated my hair he was embarrassed and apologized. He then explained how beautiful and unusual the color was and they people were complimenting me. Now they are ordinary gray and very long and in need of a shampoo.

quote=Xiang]We experienced something smuller, with some Japanese Tourists, in Canberra! They were absolutely captivated by Sissy and Carlyn, when they weren't much more than toddlers, and both had white blonde hair, but Sissy's was dead straight, and Caitlyn's was extremely, tightly cowled, and stood like a halo, around her little head! I will have to find the photo I have of them, from wound that time! ???????? xoxoxo[/quote]


----------



## London Girl

Just to keep my kids happy!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My newest square!


That square looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just to keep my kids happy!! Xxxx


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Er.....not quite! You are a brave lady to put Mr P's pants on your head, that's love!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


They were clean!????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll have to explain to him about the clocks going forward on Saturday then. xx :sm23:


Don't think so as then it will be 5am and not 4. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just to keep my kids happy!! Xxxx


Hiya Gorgeous


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm getting earlier. If I don't watch what I'm doing I'll be getting up before I go to sleep. Well you know what I mean. Stephen has just been on to say there are lots of scams on . Do not click on any links like PayPal or banks. So I'm not....I'm going online soon to get a refund from some firm but I'm not saying who cos someone might scam me who's watching our thread....but you do know.

Stephen was here this morning 8.45 to meet the electric man armed with my groceries. I can't tell you about the electric because when they went, I sat on the step and Stephen sat in the yard and we chatted for a few mins, and seeing as I only see him once a week now and that's for 10mins I forgot to ask about it....I believe tesco is limiting people to 18items only. That's ok for me cos there's only me, but it's a bit drastic for a family of four. I would think they will have to make numerous runs to shop which doesn't do much for the queues, but SOME people have brought it on by their greed.

Marg sat at my front porch today and brought me my ointment I needed from the chemist. She's very good you know. So when she went I put some white magic ointment on my nose (don't ask)???? And lo and a behold our Richard face timed me and thought it was brilliant I had it all over my nose. I'm beginning to wonder if I have a grandson named Matthew, he's yet to do it. 

Seemingly, Ann has to go and see the encologist next Tuesday. She's not well at all. She gets very down aswell and doesn't talk to anyone if she can help it. I hope she's ok. I shall keep you posted. 

Now then that's about it. Not a lot happens in here on my own except, friends are sending me videos and jokes and texts, and you don't know how much that makes me feel happier. I've had some lovely ones and some I wouldn't dare pass on????. Just remember I luv yawl. And stay safe.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just to keep my kids happy!! Xxxx


Very fetching. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for saying I'm brave. I'll try to believe that. Tried to get appointment with gynecologist to check on possible bladder or vaginal infection but she has death in her family so i got her partner tomorrow. Hope that's all wrong there not cancer there. Trying to get energy to wash my hair. Not high priority but would like to look ok at doctor. Hairdo is not exactly where a gynecologist is focused ☺ I saw on tv a lady got drunk and cut her own hair with bad results. Keeping my hands off scissors.


A lady who I know who gets herself doped cut her own hair. What a flipping mess it was. You are doing ok.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. I'm numb now. Talking helps but I'm trying not to be a downer. Friends have their own fears as I'm sure you all do too. Thank you for being here for me. It totally helps.


Use us as much as you want to, we are your sisters. Well all stay with you and carry your fears.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Like this


Oh Josephine, what is this isolation doing to you? It's bring your bringings up now.......yesterday was ladies pants now poor mr p. Does he know they are on show to kp? No? I thought so.., standards ,Josephine, standards????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk. Might be losing the warm weather tomorrow as the wind will be coming from the north, never a good direction, and the temperatures will be dropping by at least 10 degrees. Got one shawl blocked yesterday so will put another one on the blocks today and that's about my excitement for the day. Oh just remembered got a delivery from the supermarket dinner time, will be interesting to see what I get exactly. No more time slots available atm so I am beginning to wonder if this is going to be a waste of time and money and we will end up going shopping anyway. Right had my moan, have a good day if you can. xx


I'm getting some different things in my shopping that's brought to me... It stops the boredom. Today Stephen brought me some antibacterial cleaning liquid and a dish cloth!???? I never said anything cos he's trying his best so I'm safe, but I have been known to know what a cloth and spray does....I wonder what he thinks I've done for 51 hrs.....I know I'm untidyish but not dirty. Bless him.... He needs blessing ????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Don't mention the blackout curtains!!!!:sm15: :sm23: xxxx


I won't mention your BLACKOUT CURTAIN ????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:56 am EDT and -1'C (30'F). It will be sunny today.
> I went out with DD at lunch yesterday and cleaned all the sticks from the back yard. Somehow I twisted my ankle, so I'm hobbling around the house now. So I won't be doing my laps of the house today.
> On the news I heard that Harry and Meghan (and Archie) moved to Los Angeles yesterday. Now I KNOW who is wearing the pants in that family. They left BC which has relatively few cases to go to a higher infected location, so Meghan can work.
> On the COVID19 front, our mayor is having an online news conference at lunch, I imagine to announce that Port Hope has its first case.
> A grocery worker in Whitby who was only in his 40s died after he collapsed at work and was taken to hospital. He died less than a week later.
> The delivery people are no longer delivering to my next-door neighbours door. They leave his package on the end of his drive and honk. This is after he kept coming out to take the packages from the delivery people. They must talk among themselves so he is not getting any at-door packages now. He continues to go to the Timmy's drive through several times a day, and yesterday took all his children with him.
> I got paid today and need to go tomorrow to pick up our bi-weekly groceries, but I won't be going to Costco or Walmart. I'll just be using our local grocery stores. We have lots of rice and pasta. And we have enough toilet paper for 2 weeks. :sm01: I really need cat treats. They are down to their last pack. This is a necessity. There is no other way to herd this many cats.
> My new project is progressing rapidly, and it is just as boring as the poncho. Miles and miles of knitting in the round. OK, I may have to go back to the fancy brioche poncho this weekend just to get my brain working.


I'm just waiting for Harry to come home. And he will come home. He's a lovely man. His heart is gold. I said from the first time I saw her, she was going to hurt him. She will....well....ill have him home. She'll break him for alimony. We shall see.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Just don't try giving yourself a "Brazilian" haircut for the gynecologist. :sm06:


Nitz....standards to you toooooo. You need to see the haircut Stephens next door neighbors got. It's like cleopatra with a shorter than intelligent fringe.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> My newest square!


Oh that's nice. What are you doing with all these squares?


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. You have been fortunate having all those sunny days. Wish it was our turn for sun, but it is not to be. Maybe next week.
> My Walmart only takes free pick up orders for two days at a time. They would have no idea what items would be in stock if they were to take orders for a month at a time. Yesterday when I checked there were not openings. After I finished shopping I checked time slots again and found someone had cancelled an order and I quickly grabbed that time slot. Still very many items out of stock. No rice in any shape form or color. ???? No pasta, no eggs, no hamburger, no chicken etc....... We can order only two of each item. I feel fortunate to be able to have this pick up feature.


I think everyone's trying their very hardest to please. It's panic shoppers that's caused most of this trouble


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I read that many people are cutting their hair and ending up poor results. My hair were too long before I started isolation. Now they are extremely irritating, but I am not going to cut them. I could wash them, but I will see no one and no one will see me so why bother? Mr. Wonderful is in the same house but I am not sure he sees me when he looks at me.


Hey I'm thinking the same as you......jolly is doing well washing her hair. I can't be bothered. It'll get washed one day! Jinx I had 4 men in my yard this morning and I'm in isolation how's that for luck. ???? One of them was Stephen....so there were 3


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Just to keep my kids happy!! Xxxx


Who's knickers are you wearing June? Is this the latest craze.....,mine are like tents, I'm not joining in this game. It's stupid. Hahaha. I think I'm jealouse


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Hi. I've gotten the result of the biopsy and it's cancer that is fast increasing type 3 in breast one spot and 2 lymph nodes. Getting a surgeon Friday. Hospitals here are over run with corona patients so that is big worry being there for surgery. No choice.. I know many of you are very brave with health issues. I'm not sure how to be brave. Stunned today but may be mush tomorrow maybe not. Thanks for being here. You all are a great help making me feel less alone. And you all are just a great group of kind people. True from my heart.


Polly I am so sorry to hear your news. Stay strong darling and when you feel down remind yourself that you have friends all over the world who are rooting for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> My fingers get white like with callouses when I use acrylic. But it is only temporary and lots of washing and cream on my hands and it goes away.


I always knit with acrylic because, ironically, I am allergic to wool!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> One of my WI ladies has done that and said they are ok for her. Here's another alternative


Go out like that. If you meet anyone they'll laugh.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That's good! How are the Bunnies - and the moles!! Xxxx


Not practising isolation at this time of year I'll bet!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I won't mention your BLACKOUT CURTAIN ????


It's ok now, it's finished and hung and I think it's probably ok!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the order came right on time, a few substitutes but nothing drastic and some missing items i.e. Potatoes and TR's, no available time slots now until who knows when, so will have to go to the shops. I think they just took on as many people as applied and now can't cope. Time they had a sort out and prioritised the 'at risk' customers. xx


I am having almost daily updates from the supermarket and they have prioritized at risk customers.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh that's nice. What are you doing with all these squares?


It will be a throw for Jake, Olivia, adopted the last one I made so I thought it was only fair!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Yesterday 4 new patients in hospital for virus were between 20 and 30 years old. They showed our government meeting in congress near one another. Stupid comes in all age groups. Our school is asking teachers to report for meetings. Does that seem unnecessary? I wonder if those iron lungs they used for tuberculosis would be a help now and might be built easy with no electronics involved. Or a vacuum hose/leaf blower mechanism that could be turned on and off intermittently. Need something if they can't get ventilators. Probably the worse ideas you've ever heard. Shows where my brain is on pause.


Your brain is working well. How do you think people think out breakthroughs?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Who's knickers are you wearing June? Is this the latest craze.....,mine are like tents, I'm not joining in this game. It's stupid. Hahaha. I think I'm jealouse


My DS insists I should be wearing a mask, everyone wears them all the time in Vietnam. He even sent me a Youtube link of how to make one and keeps nagging so at least he's happy now!! I may wear this to Morrisons on Monday!!!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Not practising isolation at this time of year I'll bet!


The birds are pairing up toooo and my birdhouse was visited today. I hope they stay


----------



## jinx

Yeah for Steven. Antibacterial spray is not available anywhere in my little corner of the world. Good he thought to bring you some in case you did not have any and having a spare is a good thing. However, it is not antiviral, but good for bacteria.


grandma susan said:


> I'm getting some different things in my shopping that's brought to me... It stops the boredom. Today Stephen brought me some antibacterial cleaning liquid and a dish cloth!???? I never said anything cos he's trying his best so I'm safe, but I have been known to know what a cloth and spray does....I wonder what he thinks I've done for 51 hrs.....I know I'm untidyish but not dirty. Bless him.... He needs blessing ????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I am having almost daily updates from the supermarket and they have prioritized at risk customers.


If they could prioritize their customers I'd like to see the NHS get it before me, there's nothing left for them when they've done a long days work


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mild and sunny, blue-sky London! DH came out to get a newspaper with me, just for the walk, he didn't go in the shop. I barely go in, the papers are just inside the door and I just drop the money on the counter, there is rarely anyone else in the shop, if there is, I wait until they come out. Left DH to go home with the paper and went for my walk, really lovely out there but I agree with Jacky, the weather is going to change and we're going to feel it!!
> 
> I will be back in my sewing room shortly, wrangling with the blackout curtain, it had better be right this time or Judi will hear me scraming in Oz!!!
> 
> Not much else planned, will go with the flow! Take care everyone, stay safe, love you all lots!! xxxx


Our corner shop is not handling cash ATM. Card only, and the machine is on a small table a good yard in front of the counter.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> It will be a throw for Jake, Olivia, adopted the last one I made so I thought it was only fair!!


Oh June that is beautiful. What a lot of work. And you've edged it too. Absolutely lovely


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> My DS insists I should be wearing a mask, everyone wears them all the time in Vietnam. He even sent me a Youtube link of how to make one and keeps nagging so at least he's happy now!! I may wear this to Morrisons on Monday!!!


Go get me girl


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Yeah for Steven. Antibacterial spray is not available anywhere in my little corner of the world. Good he thought to bring you some in case you did not have any and having a spare is a good thing. However, it is not antiviral, but good for bacteria.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Yeah for Steven. Antibacterial spray is not available anywhere in my little corner of the world. Good he thought to bring you some in case you did not have any and having a spare is a good thing. However, it is not antiviral, but good for bacteria.


???????????????????? I wish I could send you some. It's wasted here ????


----------



## jinx

After I wrote that I got a video phone call. Yikes, I did not want to answer as my hair are a mess. Then I realized it was Flo and I would never miss a call with her and the kids. She has downloaded dancing exercise routines to give the children exercise and fun during this isolation. The kids were showing me their moves. They can select their tune and each tune shows a different dance routine. It is a fun way to help the kids get exercise and enjoyment. Lilly really has rhythm, and she did not get it from me.



grandma susan said:


> Hey I'm thinking the same as you......jolly is doing well washing her hair. I can't be bothered. It'll get washed one day! Jinx I had 4 men in my yard this morning and I'm in isolation how's that for luck. ???? One of them was Stephen....so there were 3


----------



## jinx

I almost always use acrylic as I mostly knit for donations or for people that throw everything in the washer and dryer. I am very glad I have a bit of a stash. I have still been able to add yarn to my Walmart order so I do not have to worry about running out just yet.



SaxonLady said:


> I always knit with acrylic because, ironically, I am allergic to wool!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> After I wrote that I got a video phone call. Yikes, I did not want to answer as my hair are a mess. Then I realized it was Flo and I would never miss a call with her and the kids. She has downloaded dancing exercise routines to give the children exercise and fun during this isolation. The kids were showing me their moves. They can select their tune and each tune shows a different dance routine. It is a fun way to help the kids get exercise and enjoyment. Lilly really has rhythm, and she did not get it from me.


Hahaha. Can you imagine us lot on kp doing dance routines to keep us fit? I bet it would be a right sight. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I won't mention your BLACKOUT CURTAIN ????


what BLACKOUT CURTAIN is that Susan?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh June that is beautiful. What a lot of work. And you've edged it too. Absolutely lovely


Thanks Susan. They are Knit Along Afghans from Cascade yarns, they send a new square every couple of weeks. Some of them are beyond me, just haven't got the concentration so I will substitute something else for them. If it's not fun, why do it?!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Who's knickers are you wearing June? Is this the latest craze.....,mine are like tents, I'm not joining in this game. It's stupid. Hahaha. I think I'm jealouse


I was going to say that June is not wearing knickers, but perhaps that's not the right thing to say!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> what BLACKOUT CURTAIN is that Susan?


Ah shaddup!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I was going to say that June is not wearing knickers, but perhaps that's not the right thing to say!


Standards, Janet!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> If they could prioritize their customers I'd like to see the NHS get it before me, there's nothing left for them when they've done a long days work


There is here in Worthing. A stall is set up in the car park and they can buy what they need. Some of it is even free.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> There is here in Worthing. A stall is set up in the car park and they can buy what they need. Some of it is even free.


That's great!


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> what BLACKOUT CURTAIN is that Susan?


The WRNS ladies used to call their navy war-time knickers BLACKOUT CURTAINS.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Standards, Janet!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


My son carries my standard!


----------



## jinx

I cannot walk so dancing is out. I bet June could cut a rug if the mood and the music was right.



grandma susan said:


> Hahaha. Can you imagine us lot on kp doing dance routines to keep us fit? I bet it would be a right sight. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The WRNS ladies used to call their navy war-time knickers BLACKOUT CURTAINS.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I cannot walk so dancing is out. I bet June could cut a rug if the mood and the music was right.


You betcha, I often have a bit of a boogie down in my sewing room if the radio is playing the right music!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'm getting some different things in my shopping that's brought to me... It stops the boredom. Today Stephen brought me some antibacterial cleaning liquid and a dish cloth!???? I never said anything cos he's trying his best so I'm safe, but I have been known to know what a cloth and spray does....I wonder what he thinks I've done for 51 hrs.....I know I'm untidyish but not dirty. Bless him.... He needs blessing ????


They didn't do too badly but if anyone wants carrots we've got loads. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Not practising isolation at this time of year I'll bet!


Got a feeling you might be right there. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's ok now, it's finished and hung and I think it's probably ok!!! xxxx


Yippee. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I am having almost daily updates from the supermarket and they have prioritized at risk customers.


Which supermarket is that? Just given Morrisons a stinking feedback on their survey about home delivery, but did praise the driver. xx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Mum won't let me cut her hair, but DD and I cut each other's hair all the time. We'll not be shaggy in this house. :sm16: :sm17: :sm02:


Dd and I managed to get an appointment on Saturday before they closed on Sunday


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> If they could prioritize their customers I'd like to see the NHS get it before me, there's nothing left for them when they've done a long days work


Some of supermarkets are having times for NHS staff only. xx


----------



## ireneofnc

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> It will be a throw for Jake, Olivia, adopted the last one I made so I thought it was only fair!!


I really like the one on the right second up


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Which supermarket is that? Just given Morrisons a stinking feedback on their survey about home delivery, but did praise the driver. xx


You're joking. We can't go knocking our supermarkets at a time like this. They are working so hard to get food to us.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> There is here in Worthing. A stall is set up in the car park and they can buy what they need. Some of it is even free.


That is a wonderful thought isn't it. Good for worthingers I'm so pleased and I'm never sickening of hearing how we are almost all of us doing kind deeds and coping as best we can.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Which supermarket is that? Just given Morrisons a stinking feedback on their survey about home delivery, but did praise the driver. xx


Tell me you're kidding. . I hope you are. Everyone in every occupation are working flat out. In this time of very dangerous happenings don't you think that you might have been a bit petty? I can't believe you've done that. Sorry if I've upset you but I think you are so out of line.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I really like the one on the right second up


I think it's meant to be a butterfly but I assembled it upside down!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Tell me you're kidding. . I hope you are. Everyone in every occupation are working flat out. In this time of very dangerous happenings don't you think that you might have been a bit petty? I can't believe you've done that. Sorry if I've upset you but I think you are so out of line.


There's an echo on here. No I'm not joking or kidding. They have taken on so many home orders they can't do their deliveries. Someone in the village had an e-mail last night saying they couldn't do their delivery about an hour before it was due. No information as to when they would deliver. There are no slots in the foreseeable future, how are you supposed to self-isolate when you can't get food. With DH we should be isolating for 12 weeks, just impossible. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Like this


That's the first time I've ever seen you in anything that wasn't purple. :sm11: 
Sending you hugs sister. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the love, hugs, and being open to listening to me. You and the others are such an amazing bunch. How glad I am to have met you. When mom and hub and fang ..(.that was my dog.... real name magicans noble gentleman). died I found you all and was saved. I remember saying to Grandma Susan that I thought she was in America at York and she said that was the wrong York. She was in England.
> I'm seeing a doctor I never met before about a bladder infection tomorrow and now every issue seems scary. But on I go. Two points for me ..I washed my hair. But fell asleep after. Now am doing pet chores. Wish you and all here every goodness.


Oh, I would have loved to meet a dog called "Fang!" May I use that name when I get my next dog Polly? I am watching the rescue's right now to give another dog a forever home. Rule.. must like cats. 
Polly it can be overwhelming meeting all these new health people, but know they are really smart, caring and on your side. What I used to forget was ordinary things that have nothing to do with Cancer can happen to us too while we are trying to get healthy again. it's natural for you to be scared, it helps to take a deep slow breath and breath that fear away, centre yourself and believe you will get well. Positive thinking is also very healing. ♥♥♥♥ to you.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on getting your hair washed. Bentley thinks 4am is a good time for breakfast now at 8am he's gone back to bed.
> Lots of love and hugs.


Mine would have wanted breakfast at the regular time too. It's funny, if they have early breakfast early supper follow too. They are too smart. :sm15: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk. Might be losing the warm weather tomorrow as the wind will be coming from the north, never a good direction, and the temperatures will be dropping by at least 10 degrees. Got one shawl blocked yesterday so will put another one on the blocks today and that's about my excitement for the day. Oh just remembered got a delivery from the supermarket dinner time, will be interesting to see what I get exactly. No more time slots available atm so I am beginning to wonder if this is going to be a waste of time and money and we will end up going shopping anyway. Right had my moan, have a good day if you can. xx


I am going into my second week trying to get an order together for Mom. Delivery times not available till April 2. I might have to find an alternate shopper. xoxo

Heard a Dr. on TV saying in this time of Coronavirus staying at home we should focus on inner peace. To achieve this we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives.

I looked through our house to find things i'd started and hadn't finished, so I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiumun srciptuns, an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how feckin fablus I feel rite now. For all who need inner piss. An telum u luvum. And two hash yer wands, stafe day avrybobby!!!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll have to explain to him about the clocks going forward on Saturday then. xx :sm23:


Try putting his dish in a different spot.. does that ever mess with their heads! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Just to keep my kids happy!! Xxxx


Hate to burst your bubble but it's gaping out the sides... :sm06: You will need to tie a scarf "tightly" around your head, then your kids would understand why your eyes look like that! :sm23: xoxoxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Go out like that. If you meet anyone they'll laugh.


I wouldn't.. I'd politely look the other way! :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> There's an echo on here. No I'm not joking or kidding. They have taken on so many home orders they can't do their deliveries. Someone in the village had an e-mail last night saying they couldn't do their delivery about an hour before it was due. No information as to when they would deliver. There are no slots in the foreseeable future, how are you supposed to self-isolate when you can't get food. With DH we should be isolating for 12 weeks, just impossible. xx


I don't intend to get into a heated discussion jacks. I feel I could say plenty but I won't. I just personally think you were wrong and there are more urgent and dire situations than you getting your groceries correct. I've said what I think and here on knitting paradise we pride ourselves to be open with each other. No jacky in my opinion you were out of order and petty. I only hope whoever put up your order doesn't get into trouble after working a hard shift.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I am going into my second week trying to get an order together for Mom. Delivery times not available till April 2. I might have to find an alternate shopper. xoxo
> 
> Heard a Dr. on TV saying in this time of Coronavirus staying at home we should focus on inner peace. To achieve this we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives.
> 
> I looked through our house to find things i'd started and hadn't finished, so I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiumun srciptuns, an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how feckin fablus I feel rite now. For all who need inner piss. An telum u luvum. And two hash yer wands, stafe day avrybobby!!!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> The birds are pairing up toooo and my birdhouse was visited today. I hope they stay


I hope they do too! xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I am going into my second week trying to get an order together for Mom. Delivery times not available till April 2. I might have to find an alternate shopper. xoxo
> 
> Heard a Dr. on TV saying in this time of Coronavirus staying at home we should focus on inner peace. To achieve this we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives.
> 
> I looked through our house to find things i'd started and hadn't finished, so I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiumun srciptuns, an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how feckin fablus I feel rite now. For all who need inner piss. An telum u luvum. And two hash yer wands, stafe day avrybobby!!!


Trish that was so funny. I admire how you stay so strong and always smiling


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I don't intend to get into a heated discussion jacks. I feel I could say plenty but I won't. I just personally think you were wrong and there are more urgent and dire situations than you getting your groceries correct. I've said what I think and here on knitting paradise we pride ourselves to be open with each other. No jacky in my opinion you were out of order and petty. I only hope whoever put up your order doesn't get into trouble after working a hard shift.


Hey I had no grouse with them or the driver who was great, just that they have taken everyone's money to pay for delivering with no hope at all of fulfilling the orders for everyone. We are told to stay at home if we are vulnerable and have everything delivered. It's not a case of correct grocery deliveries but there inability to do it. xx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a plan that I would enjoy following.????????

On my last order there were many things missing or substituted. Yesterday I thought I would order more than we needed as we were sure half of the items would not be available or substituted. Yikes, imagine our surprise when we got everything except one item. Now I feel like a hoarder as our cupboard has tins, boxes, and bags of food that does not fit in the pantry. It will not go to waste, but I do not want to hoard when others do without. I shared with Flo and the greatgrands father and now I feel better. However, none of us still has rice, but my honeydoer had eggs which he gave to me.



Islander said:


> I am going into my second week trying to get an order together for Mom. Delivery times not available till April 2. I might have to find an alternate shopper. xoxo
> 
> Heard a Dr. on TV saying in this time of Coronavirus staying at home we should focus on inner peace. To achieve this we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives.
> 
> I looked through our house to find things i'd started and hadn't finished, so I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiumun srciptuns, an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how feckin fablus I feel rite now. For all who need inner piss. An telum u luvum. And two hash yer wands, stafe day avrybobby!!!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I'm getting some different things in my shopping that's brought to me... It stops the boredom. Today Stephen brought me some antibacterial cleaning liquid and a dish cloth!???? I never said anything cos he's trying his best so I'm safe, but I have been known to know what a cloth and spray does....I wonder what he thinks I've done for 51 hrs.....I know I'm untidyish but not dirty. Bless him.... He needs blessing ????


You're not alone, I just bite my tongue and smile! :sm16:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Sounds like a plan that I would enjoy following.????????
> 
> On my last order there were many things missing or substituted. Yesterday I thought I would order more than we needed as we were sure half of the items would not be available or substituted. Yikes, imagine our surprise when we got everything except one item. Now I feel like a hoarder as our cupboard has tins, boxes, and bags of food that does not fit in the pantry. It will not go to waste, but I do not want to hoard when others do without. I shared with Flo and the greatgrands father and now I feel better. However, none of us still has rice, but my honeydoer had eggs which he gave to me.


I am loaded with rice in my pantry, every type that exists, I was actually well stocked before the pandemic. I don't like it when I go to my larder with plans to make something and find I don't have it. Nothing like promising Mr J something and having to renege.

I had an odd thought today as I peeled yellow potatoes for steaming. I wondered if it would come to the time that even potato peelings would be kept to eat if food wasn't available, or if people that have nothing would appreciate those peelings I put in the garbage. I mean we eat potato skins don't we?


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> There's an echo on here. No I'm not joking or kidding. They have taken on so many home orders they can't do their deliveries. Someone in the village had an e-mail last night saying they couldn't do their delivery about an hour before it was due. No information as to when they would deliver. There are no slots in the foreseeable future, how are you supposed to self-isolate when you can't get food. With DH we should be isolating for 12 weeks, just impossible. xx


I would have to agree, even though they are trying, they aren't managing to their best capabilities. I'm almost going into 2 weeks now trying to get groceries for my Mom who is 90, a shut-in with no neighbours. She's been a regular online customer every week with the only grocery that delivers for 2 yrs and has gotten lost in all this.. now with the onset of everyone wanting delivery service dates are ghosted until April 3rd.

I have the site up 24 hrs a day and even get up at 2 a.m thinking I might be a chance. My thoughts are they could take orders and have them prepaid with Visa, so the able bodied people could drive into a special area and pick them up with a phone call taking the heat off the delivery team.

Also there are other groceries that aren't getting on board with delivering that could ease the burden of the stores that do. there's room for improvement.. and I'm sure in time it will come.

The shopping scalper's are coming out now, they will shop for you for the right price. And the people that have it will pay.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Trish that was so funny. I admire how you stay so strong and always smiling


I'm not very happy right now Susan, people that really need help are going without and getting swept under the rug. We just weren't prepared for this onslaught or the hoarding that's coming with it. oxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I would have to agree, even though they are trying, they aren't managing to their best capabilities. I'm almost going into 2 weeks now trying to get groceries for my Mom who is 90, a shut-in with no neighbours. She's been a regular online customer every week with the only grocery that delivers for 2 yrs and has gotten lost in all this.. now with the onset of everyone wanting delivery service dates are ghosted until April 3rd.
> 
> I have the site up 24 hrs a day and even get up at 2 a.m thinking I might be a chance. My thoughts are they could take orders and have them prepaid with Visa, so the able bodied people could drive into a special area and pick them up with a phone call taking the heat off the delivery team.
> 
> Also there are other groceries that aren't getting on board with delivering that could ease the burden of the stores that do. there's room for improvement.. and I'm sure in time it will come.
> 
> The shopping scalper's are coming out now, they will shop for you for the right price. And the people that have it will pay.


Thank you Trish, I have no complaint against the supermarket workers it's the management who have let greed take over in some ways. There are only a certain number of hours in the day and if you're in a fairly rural area they can only do so many deliveries. To have to pay up front and then not get the service is wrong. At least you've got a date, I haven't even got any idea when they might next deliver in our area. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I cannot walk so dancing is out. I bet June could cut a rug if the mood and the music was right.


I bet she could too! A little Rosé and she could teach my 2 left feet how to dance! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you Trish, I have no complaint against the supermarket workers it's the management who have let greed take over in some ways. There are only a certain number of hours in the day and if you're in a fairly rural area they can only do so many deliveries. To have to pay up front and then not get the service is wrong. At least you've got a date, I haven't even got any idea when they might next deliver in our area. xx


But I have no date yet, and the ones that will show up after April 2 will be gone if I'm not lucky enough to catch one, and then the wait goes on. You can't process your order unless you have a delivery date, so mine has been sitting in the cart for 11 days waiting for the luck of the draw. What can you do? I'm going to put some feelings out and see if the community groups are helping seniors.

The paramedics/ ambulance attendants are now delivering prescriptions as some of the pharmacies won't deliver now. Some people in rural areas don't have people to help them.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> After I wrote that I got a video phone call. Yikes, I did not want to answer as my hair are a mess. Then I realized it was Flo and I would never miss a call with her and the kids. She has downloaded dancing exercise routines to give the children exercise and fun during this isolation. The kids were showing me their moves. They can select their tune and each tune shows a different dance routine. It is a fun way to help the kids get exercise and enjoyment. Lilly really has rhythm, and she did not get it from me.


Sometimes the camera comes on me when I turn on Skype and I scare myself to death. :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Since I got the pot I have not peeled a potato. I wash them slice or dice and throw in the pot. Carrots I scrub hard and put in the pot. Cucumbers I only peel about half of it. So yes, we can and do eat the peels. Of course I hope it never comes to the point where I have to eat it.
I have 6 packs of yeast in the pantry that I do not believe I will use and it seems everyone I know wants yeast. My family and friends all have rice that they will never use. 
Since we started using the free pick up service I only had one of most everything in the pantry. If I used that one I wrote it on the reorder list. I was proud of not having a lot of surplus. Lesson learned. Keep at least 10 pounds of rice on hand at all times. ????????



Islander said:


> I am loaded with rice in my pantry, every type that exists, I was actually well stocked before the pandemic. I don't like it when I go to my larder with plans to make something and find I don't have it. Nothing like promising Mr J something and having to renege.
> 
> I had an odd thought today as I peeled yellow potatoes for steaming. I wondered if it would come to the time that even potato peelings would be kept to eat if food wasn't available, or if people that have nothing would appreciate those peelings I put in the garbage. I mean we eat potato skins don't we?


----------



## jinx

I got a recorded call from our pharmacy today. If you use the drive thru you can now purchase non prescription medical supplies or cleaning supplies. That is very helpful except they also do not have hand sanitizer that I would like. Previously the drive thru was only for prescriptions. Seems many business are stepping up to help their clients. They will also snail mail any prescription.



Islander said:


> But I have no date yet, and the ones that will show up after April 2 will be gone if I'm not lucky enough to catch one, and then the wait goes on. You can't process your order unless you have a delivery date, so mine has been sitting in the cart for 11 days waiting for the luck of the draw. What can you do? I'm going to put some feelings out and see if the community groups are helping seniors.
> 
> The paramedics/ ambulance attendants are now delivering prescriptions as some of the pharmacies won't deliver now. Some people in rural areas don't have people to help them.


----------



## jinx

Good you praise the driver. If he did his job well he deserves praise. It sounds like they may have over sold their delivery service and now cannot deliver. Pun intended. Hoping they review the service and find a way to give the service that you paid for. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Which supermarket is that? Just given Morrisons a stinking feedback on their survey about home delivery, but did praise the driver. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Just don't try giving yourself a "Brazilian" haircut for the gynecologist.





grandma susan said:


> Nitz....standards to you toooooo. You need to see the haircut Stephens next door neighbors got. It's like cleopatra with a shorter than intelligent fringe.


Many years ago, even before the Brazilian was a thing, a woman had an appointment for a Pap smear, and when she was preparing for her appointment, she grabbed her daughters glittery hairspray, instead of what she was looking for, and became very embarrassed, when her Male doctor commented on the glittery view! :sm06: :sm12: :sm06: ????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Nitz....standards to you toooooo. You need to see the haircut Stephens next door neighbors got. It's like cleopatra with a shorter than intelligent fringe.


Susan, can you get a photo?????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, we shall not be moved!!!


Excellent, stick with that thought, and continue with the Emails,Texts & phone calls! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> He has sent me that link to the pattern to make some!!!


I have a couple of mask patterns, I am still deciding if I need them or not; Eddy tells me not to be ridiculous, so I'm guessing that he won't use them, but I am quite willing to wear them, but I amused to wearing masks, So I will be making some nice looking ones, not a general run of the mill, white, or green, ones! 
If I do make some, I will post photos; but I need to be able to get to the fabric that I want to use. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Just got an email from the lawn man, he will come and sort it all out once the crisis is over!! At least it's a response!!


That is good! At least you now know that you will be on his books, for a future appointment! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No, I'm going out to get it because we usually need milk or something as well. I am very VERY careful, I promise, my hands are red raw with washing. Had my scarf over my face inside the shop but it steamed my glasses up so I had to put them on top of my head, won't do that again!!


That is one of the downfalls, of wearing a mask, can you get an anti-fogging spray for your glasses, or even use the anti-fogging wipes, for the car windows, if you can get any of those! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Yummy! xxxooo


Thanks for sharing, it might be tested here!????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> One of my WI ladies has done that and said they are ok for her. Here's another alternative


????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, this week is nearly on its way to being over. I'm not rushing my time away but it's keeping me going. I've been doing some sudokus today and some jigsaw. It's my knit and natter one, omg it's hard. Never mind. I've shouted down to John over the gardens, I rushed to put the rubbish out because I thought I heard the bin an, but I was wrong. It seems that some firm Is demolishing the junior schoolmthatnstephen went to. It's just over the beck to me and on a lunch time and playtime S I used to here the wonderful noise of children laughing and letting off steam. I loved the sound. They have built a new school next to it now.
> 
> I had my consultation from the dr. Today and he is sending a prescription to the chemists for me. Stephens gone shopping for me cos he will be down here for 9am to see the northern grid man. You DO realise I'll have to be up early, early , early don't you? I might have an email from train line to see if I get a refund for York. I hope none of us are out of pocket.
> 
> My hairdresser, Jayne, has texted me to see if I want any shopping and she would drop it off for me. She lives 12 miles away! Everyone's texting and I'm very greatful for all my friends, especially my sisters, who have guided me a lot, some of which they'll never know???? You're all Marvelous and I love yawl. I'm going to catch up now.


I don't say this very often to all the people I love, so I will start to say it more often, right here! I love you too Susan, and all of you, on here! -xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Just you hang in there jolly. I'll pm you very soon. You ARE brave...think of all the things you've told me that have made you scared. You've coped with everyone. This is a nasty shock for you and all of us on here would be scared. I'm holding your hand. I'm so sad for you jolly.


As am I, Polly!????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I keep thinking if they were only affecting themselves then we should let them be. However, they affect everyone they come in contact with and the medical professionals if they become ill.
> The charts and pictures that show how one person can spread the disease to hundred, thousand, millions seems to help some see the reality of their actions. The video showing a row of matches lighting the next match in line after several matches are lit there is a gap in the line of matches. The gap is caused by the match that is at home in isolation. The gap bring the end to that line of infection.





grandma susan said:


> I've seen that one jinx. It's very good, but alas wasted on some heathens. I think they should be shot, or given a dose of corona. Or if all fails cut there wotsits off. ????????. Well......they are selfish Sod's....that's how angry I am.


I actually haven't seen any of those, I might just have to see If I can find any of them, around the internet, somewhere!????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've seen that one jinx. It's very good, but alas wasted on some heathens. I think they should be shot, or given a dose of corona. Or if all fails cut there wotsits off. ????????. Well......they are selfish Sod's....that's how angry I am.


Susan, they are not just selfish, they are downright ignorant (not the word I wanted, but it will do)), as well! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> You got that right. That's an excellent way to show the masses what happens. Kids are so non compliant though, I remember thinking I was immortal when I was a teen and did the craziest things. :sm16:


Trish, I was immortal untilI was 34, and the incident that showed me that I WAS mortal, came close to killing me, but thankfully, I hada male nurse, who had remained on my ward, for a chat with the police, who had also remained! They all hada part in saving me! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Those defiant's should be taken to cells Mav. You're making me hungry... here I sauté rice till golden in a bit of oil, add chopped onion and shredded cabbage, tsp salt, pour boiling water over to just to cover, put a lid on and bake till tender. Watch in case you have to add a bit more water. It's a delicious side dish or to eat alone. But now I'm going to add bacon! :sm02:
> 
> Horgan is going to give rent relief of $500 a month for 3 months to renters, payable to landlords. You can't be evicted or increase the the rents during the virus.
> I won't be able to order any online groceries for Mom until after April 2, they are that backed up, no favouritism for their regular online customers now.


And unfortunately, these situations will get worse, until people begin doing the things that have been proven, and Pull their heads in, and follow the rules that have been laid out for them. They don't even have to even think about how to do it! xoxoxo

Although, my Country might be the last country to get rid of it, and be safe again!????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No, I'm going out to get it because we usually need milk or something as well. I am very VERY careful, I promise, my hands are red raw with washing. Had my scarf over my face inside the shop but it steamed my glasses up so I had to put them on top of my head, won't do that again!!





Islander said:


> When you wash this much you need hand lotion too.. protect those pinkies! xoxoxoxo


I really feel for those who already have dermatitis on their hands! My hands are already suffering, even though I have numerous types of hand creams, but so far I haven't found the one that I need to use! with so much handwashing, my Psoriasis has been awakened, on my hands! so hand cream, thatI don't react too, is applied to my hands, about 4 a 5 times a day, to try and keep them under control! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I was going to clean something today and I've forgotten what it was...so forgetting can be good sometimes! :sm02:


It can be very relaxing, if the forgetting only the tasks, that are least liked! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Grandma's reign!! :sm24:


Yes we do, always!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Bunnies are beginning to appear more often now and more in number too. Shhhh. I hardly dare say it but no moles at the moment. xxxx


Perhaps they don't want to live near, or share with the bunnies! Then again ict might be the same as what happened at Susan's, one year. Their numbers were growing, then one day when they had gone outside, there was absolutely no sign of the moles, so perhaps they had finished their job, and your yard/Lawn has been well ventilated, beneath the surface, and have moved onto another area! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I feel your hugs and appreciate your kind words. Wish the hospitals were virus free but here they have a big problem. Just hope the personnel there are well and able to fix me up. Trying to just deal with today. Very hard for me who has a Girl Scout be prepared for any event type personality. Can't do any preparing so just trying to get strength to go wash my hair. Silly huh focusing on my hair but nothing else I can do right now.


Nothing is deemed foolish, in this situation, anything doneto try and maintain some semblance of normality, is good; it also helps you to occupy your mind.with something quite mundane, and also allow you to be calm, for a little longer! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, windy Norfolk. The sun is trying to come out but not succeeding much and the temperature has dropped especially with the wind chill factored in so it looks as though our beautiful spell of weather is over, shame I was just getting used to it. Clocks go forward tonight so we'll lose an hour of sleep but gain an hour of daylight in the evenings which will be nice.Not a lot planned for today, might get something else on the blocks but apart from that knitting here I come. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and windy Surrey. Started making little hearts to send out to our NHS heroes. What with them, teddies and pendants I have quite a lot to do.

I have bought myself a tablet so I am trying to figure my way around it. It's nice and big, but oh so slim, so I can at last read it with out straining my eyes.

Jacky, I have heard of supermarkets taking payment before delivery. We just pay for what gets delivered. 

Hope everyone is staying safe. Happy Saturday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I am going into my second week trying to get an order together for Mom. Delivery times not available till April 2. I might have to find an alternate shopper. xoxo
> 
> Heard a Dr. on TV saying in this time of Coronavirus staying at home we should focus on inner peace. To achieve this we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives.
> 
> I looked through our house to find things i'd started and hadn't finished, so I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiumun srciptuns, an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how feckin fablus I feel rite now. For all who need inner piss. An telum u luvum. And two hash yer wands, stafe day avrybobby!!!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but it's gaping out the sides... :sm06: You will need to tie a scarf "tightly" around your head, then your kids would understand why your eyes look like that! :sm23: xoxoxoxo


Yes, I agree it needs tweaking!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I am loaded with rice in my pantry, every type that exists, I was actually well stocked before the pandemic. I don't like it when I go to my larder with plans to make something and find I don't have it. Nothing like promising Mr J something and having to renege.
> 
> I had an odd thought today as I peeled yellow potatoes for steaming. I wondered if it would come to the time that even potato peelings would be kept to eat if food wasn't available, or if people that have nothing would appreciate those peelings I put in the garbage. I mean we eat potato skins don't we?


I have been reading books about a WW2 family and I think the chickens probably got the potato peel, boiled up with the rest of the mush. However, I was peeling an apple for my cobbler the other day and snaffled up the peel to eat, it was delicious!!! The things they ate during the war would make you cringe now but, hopefully, it won't come to that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I bet she could too! A little Rosé and she could teach my 2 left feet how to dance! :sm04:


 :sm12: :sm09: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> But I have no date yet, and the ones that will show up after April 2 will be gone if I'm not lucky enough to catch one, and then the wait goes on. You can't process your order unless you have a delivery date, so mine has been sitting in the cart for 11 days waiting for the luck of the draw. What can you do? I'm going to put some feelings out and see if the community groups are helping seniors.
> 
> The paramedics/ ambulance attendants are now delivering prescriptions as some of the pharmacies won't deliver now. Some people in rural areas don't have people to help them.


I hadn't shopped online before but after DD's well meant nagging, I signed up for it. Spent half an hour 'shopping', went to check out and they ask you to book a delivery date. Nothing for the foreseeable future!! So why did they let me waste all that time and not let me set a delivery date first?!! Just tellin' it like it is!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Since I got the pot I have not peeled a potato. I wash them slice or dice and throw in the pot. Carrots I scrub hard and put in the pot. Cucumbers I only peel about half of it. So yes, we can and do eat the peels. Of course I hope it never comes to the point where I have to eat it.
> I have 6 packs of yeast in the pantry that I do not believe I will use and it seems everyone I know wants yeast. My family and friends all have rice that they will never use.
> Since we started using the free pick up service I only had one of most everything in the pantry. If I used that one I wrote it on the reorder list. I was proud of not having a lot of surplus. Lesson learned. Keep at least 10 pounds of rice on hand at all times. ????????


Oh bless you. Did you get the rice in your order, I forget?! You're quite right, also eat the peel, jacket potatoes, wedges, boiled for bubble and squeak, I always leave the peel on, I read somewhere that the vitamins are just under the skin and the skins themselves are fibre!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have a couple of mask patterns, I am still deciding if I need them or not; Eddy tells me not to be ridiculous, so I'm guessing that he won't use them, but I am quite willing to wear them, but I amused to wearing masks, So I will be making some nice looking ones, not a general run of the mill, white, or green, ones!
> If I do make some, I will post photos; but I need to be able to get to the fabric that I want to use. ????????????


I just used quilting cotton for mine, lined with bed sheet cotton xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and windy Surrey. Started making little hearts to send out to our NHS heroes. What with them, teddies and pendants I have quite a lot to do.
> 
> I have bought myself a tablet so I am trying to figure my way around it. It's nice and big, but oh so slim, so I can at last read it with out straining my eyes.
> 
> Jacky, I have heard of supermarkets taking payment before delivery. We just pay for what gets delivered.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe. Happy Saturday everyone xx


That should have read Not heard of. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Just done supermarket order and they let you know as you are ordering what is and what is not available. There are restrictions on some items like only 3 of a certain type, but in the whole did ok. Also let the supermarket know that I am ordering for my neighbour as well. Delivery coming Monday with another booked for 15 April.

Hope everyone can get the supplies they need.

ps DS gives all the food scraps to his chickens and now he has loads of eggs.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I really feel for those who already have dermatitis on their hands! My hands are already suffering, even though I have numerous types of hand creams, but so far I haven't found the one that I need to use! with so much handwashing, my Psoriasis has been awakened, on my hands! so hand cream, thatI don't react too, is applied to my hands, about 4 a 5 times a day, to try and keep them under control! ???????????? xoxoxo


I found by chance that my cheapo (Superdrug's own) night cream is wonderful for my poor, overwashed hands!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That should have read Not heard of. x


You pay a sum for delivery either weekly, monthly or annually. The longer you book for the cheaper it is and you can then have as many deliveries a week as you like, either Tuesdays-Thursday or Fridays-Mondays, well that's how it's supposed to work anyway. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:
 

> Hey I had no grouse with them or the driver who was great, just that they have taken everyone's money to pay for delivering with no hope at all of fulfilling the orders for everyone. We are told to stay at home if we are vulnerable and have everything delivered. It's not a case of correct grocery deliveries but there inability to do it. xx


Fainites!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I am loaded with rice in my pantry, every type that exists, I was actually well stocked before the pandemic. I don't like it when I go to my larder with plans to make something and find I don't have it. Nothing like promising Mr J something and having to renege.
> 
> I had an odd thought today as I peeled yellow potatoes for steaming. I wondered if it would come to the time that even potato peelings would be kept to eat if food wasn't available, or if people that have nothing would appreciate those peelings I put in the garbage. I mean we eat potato skins don't we?


We never peel potatoes. It's the most nutritious part.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> But I have no date yet, and the ones that will show up after April 2 will be gone if I'm not lucky enough to catch one, and then the wait goes on. You can't process your order unless you have a delivery date, so mine has been sitting in the cart for 11 days waiting for the luck of the draw. What can you do? I'm going to put some feelings out and see if the community groups are helping seniors.
> 
> The paramedics/ ambulance attendants are now delivering prescriptions as some of the pharmacies won't deliver now. Some people in rural areas don't have people to help them.


Our Community Centre has volunteers now who are doing the shopping, collecting prescriptions, posting letters, etc for vulnerable people. I love this town.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> You pay a sum for delivery either weekly, monthly or annually. The longer you book for the cheaper it is and you can then have as many deliveries a week as you like, either Tuesdays-Thursday or Fridays-Mondays, well that's how it's supposed to work anyway. xx


Never heard of ordering that way. We book a delivery slot, place an oder. Nowadays they let you know what you can have. Then as long as the order is over £60 it's delivered free. Ive been ordering like this for years. Started when I was really ill and not able to go out.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Fainites!


No probs here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Never heard of ordering that way. We book a delivery slot, place an oder. Nowadays they let you know what you can have. Then as long as the order is over £60 it's delivered free. Ive been ordering like this for years. Started when I was really ill and not able to go out.


Who's that with as when I tried Tesco a while ago they wanted £5 a month regardless is you ordered that month or not. xx


----------



## London Girl

A bit more on face masks made from gentlemens' underpants!! The finished result isn't half bad!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157404594093401


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, windy Norfolk. The sun is trying to come out but not succeeding much and the temperature has dropped especially with the wind chill factored in so it looks as though our beautiful spell of weather is over, shame I was just getting used to it. Clocks go forward tonight so we'll lose an hour of sleep but gain an hour of daylight in the evenings which will be nice.Not a lot planned for today, might get something else on the blocks but apart from that knitting here I come. See you later. xx


Good morning. It's cloudy and breezy here, too, this morning. Not a lot planned so will be going with Flo once again. I hope you all have a great day and stay well! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Our Community Centre has volunteers now who are doing the shopping, collecting prescriptions, posting letters, etc for vulnerable people. I love this town.


Same here, great community spirit. X


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I've had a strange kind of day. I spoke to Andrew and Michelle the daughter. They'd been to Asda she said the quese were right round the Campari. She has an NHS cars so they can get in without waiting. I thought this was a nice thing to do for them.

I've tried going on train line to get my money refunded and it won't let me in. Seemingly John always does it on line for me and he's mucked up his passwords etc. well it's a mess anyway. So I rang only to hear that they have taken all the phones off while the crisis is on. I shall try a different way tomorrow. If I have to write to them then I shall. But I've got myself that frustrated I've decided to leave it. 

I've no more news tonight because not a lot has happened. Just remember I luv yawl....


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I've had a strange kind of day. I spoke to Andrew and Michelle the daughter. They'd been to Asda she said the quese were right round the Car park She has an NHS cars so they can get in without waiting. I thought this was a nice thing to do for them.

I've tried going on train line to get my money refunded and it won't let me in. Seemingly John always does it on line for me and he's mucked up his passwords etc. well it's a mess anyway. So I rang only to hear that they have taken all the phones off while the crisis is on. I shall try a different way tomorrow. If I have to write to them then I shall. But I've got myself that frustrated I've decided to leave it. 

I've no more news tonight because not a lot has happened. Just remember I luv yawl....


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I don't say this very often to all the people I love, so I will start to say it more often, right here! I love you too Susan, and all of you, on here! -xoxoxo


Love you back Judi. Always here for you. We are sisters all of us.


----------



## grandma susan

Are any of you like this.....when I awoke this morning, I knew it was weekend but I didn't know if it was Saturday or Sunday,. We laughed with jinx many times about confusion of the days, but we never dreamed it would really happen. Do you think I'm on my way out? ????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Are any of you like this.....when I awoke this morning, I knew it was weekend but I didn't know if it was Saturday or Sunday,. We laughed with jinx many times about confusion of the days, but we never dreamed it would really happen. Do you think I'm on my way out? ????


No, I don't think you're on your way out. Many days I wake up trying to figure out the day. Thankfully I have my pill container or phone to tell me. ????????xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> We never peel potatoes. It's the most nutritious part.


It's good for your fiber. Which stops you being ???? Unfibered


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Our Community Centre has volunteers now who are doing the shopping, collecting prescriptions, posting letters, etc for vulnerable people. I love this town.


That's what we have here too. I'm very greatful for them. They don't want paying and it makes me feel that there is some goodness and kindness around I'm lucky..I'm in the house for at least 12weeks. I have mag who gets bits for me and I've had a letter through the door offering to do anything for me. Next door will get a little for me too and Stephen also. I feel very privileged. I hope to goodness I remember their kindness when this is all over. And it will be over. We will get through this.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Are any of you like this.....when I awoke this morning, I knew it was weekend but I didn't know if it was Saturday or Sunday,. We laughed with jinx many times about confusion of the days, but we never dreamed it would really happen. Do you think I'm on my way out? ????


You've got a while yet :sm23: but don't forget to put your clocks forward or you'll be out of sunc with everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> No, I don't think you're on your way out. Many days I wake up trying to figure out the day. Thankfully I have my pill container or phone to tell me. ????????xxxooo


I need to know the day from Purple to make sure it agrees with my pill container. I have never forgotten to take my pills, but it could happen. Purple is very dependable.????????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> You've got a while yet :sm23: but don't forget to put your clocks forward or you'll be out of sunc with everyone. xx


Jacky I'm always out of sync ???? Things don't tally in my mind. I have a great big clock in my kitchen that has to be reset and I can't lift it so John down the back usually puts it right for me. But he has trouble putting it back on the wall. This whole house is like a maze. My car clock has never been changed cos I don't know how to so its correct 6mths of the year????. And.......I still won't get up any earlier tomorrow. Thanks for reminding me.....????


----------



## SaxonLady

A farmer was passing his field of cattle when an earthquake hit. All the cows immediately fell over, but the bull just staggered and remained standing.

Once the quake was over the farmer asked the bull how he had stayed on his feet.

"Ah," said the bull, "you see, we bulls wobble, but we don't fall down."

I had to copy this in view of a recent conversation!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> A farmer was passing his field of cattle when an earthquake hit. All the cows immediately fell over, but the bull just staggered and remained standing.
> 
> Once the quake was over the farmer asked the bull how he had stayed on his feet.
> 
> "Ah," said the bull, "you see, we bulls wobble, but we don't fall down."
> 
> I had to copy this in view of a recent conversation!


I like it my Saxy, .....not a lot......but I like it????


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> A farmer was passing his field of cattle when an earthquake hit. All the cows immediately fell over, but the bull just staggered and remained standing.
> 
> Once the quake was over the farmer asked the bull how he had stayed on his feet.
> 
> "Ah," said the bull, "you see, we bulls wobble, but we don't fall down."
> 
> I had to copy this in view of a recent conversation!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I need to know the day from Purple to make sure it agrees with my pill container. I have never forgotten to take my pills, but it could happen. Purple is very dependable.????????


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr. P is trying to explain to Bentley about the clocks changing.

Here's some of the little hearts I've been making.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mr. P is trying to explain to Bentley about the clocks changing.
> 
> Here's some of the little hearts I've been making.


They look great! :sm01: ???????? xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> They look great! :sm01: ???????? xxxooo


Thanks Pam xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Mr. P is trying to explain to Bentley about the clocks changing.
> 
> Here's some of the little hearts I've been making.


They are lovely you need to make anoth 6489274)[email protected]&2$3$4)4. And a few more for luck. They are lovely


----------



## Barn-dweller

Found a good time to go shopping, at least this week anyway. 6o'clock Sat. evening, car park nearly empty, only a few people in each aisle and apart from the meat counter which was a bit bare and of course no TR's quite well stocked, well in the veg. dept. anyway. Might try that time again when we need to go again. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Found a good time to go shopping, at least this week anyway. 6o'clock Sat. evening, car park nearly empty, only a few people in each aisle and apart from the meat counter which was a bit bare and of course no TR's quite well stocked, well in the veg. dept. anyway. Might try that time again when we need to go again. xx


Glad that worked out for you today, Jacki, and hopefully will in the future, too! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Glad that worked out for you today, Jacki, and hopefully will in the future, too! xxxooo


Thanks, I've never known it so quiet and the roads were eerily quiet too. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I've never known it so quiet and the roads were eerily quiet too. xx


It's that way here, too. Very strange. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

We just had a nice surprise. Our son make soup and delivered it to our porch. We have a chair seated at the edge of the steps. They put our goodies on the chair and when they leave we take the goodies indoors. We have 2 gallons of soup for two people. He is a good cook so I am sure it is tasty. Glad we have room in the freezer. I was standing in the rain shouting to them and they were also in the rain answering me. Crazy times for sure.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We just had a nice surprise. Our son make soup and delivered it to our porch. We have a chair seated at the edge of the steps. They put our goodies on the chair and when they leave we take the goodies indoors. We have 2 gallons of soup for two people. He is a good cook so I am sure it is tasty. Glad we have room in the freezer. I was standing in the rain shouting to them and they were also in the rain answering me. Crazy times for sure.


What flavour soup is it? xx


----------



## jinx

One gallon is turkey RICE. I do not know what is in the other container. It is a surprise. It is nice my family keep showing up and bring food. 
It was a good thing they stopped over. She is suppose to take her temperature every day before work. No place has any thermometers in stock. I happen to have 4 thermometer in the cupboard so I was able to share with them. 
Wouldn't it be wonderful if the good deeds and sharing that is going on in the world today would continue after the crisis is over?



Barn-dweller said:


> What flavour soup is it? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> One gallon is turkey RICE. I do not know what is in the other container. It is a surprise. It is nice my family keep showing up and bring food.
> It was a good thing they stopped over. She is suppose to take her temperature every day before work. No place has any thermometers in stock. I happen to have 4 thermometer in the cupboard so I was able to share with them.
> Wouldn't it be wonderful if the good deeds and sharing that is going on in the world today would continue after the crisis is over?


More like a miracle. Turkey one sounds yummy. You're lucky having family looking after you so well. xx


----------



## jinx

It is working out well for all of us. Yesterday Flo insisted on bring us eggs as they had extras. She mentioned she was wanting to make strawberry jelly in the instant pot but could not buy any lemon juice. Just so happens I had a plastic lemon filled with juice and I threw it to her. Then I ask her if she ever thought to buy a lemon to get the juice. She crossed her eyes and said DUH nope never thought to buy a lemon to get lemon juice.



Barn-dweller said:


> More like a miracle. Turkey one sounds yummy. You're lucky having family looking after you so well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is working out well for all of us. Yesterday Flo insisted on bring us eggs as they had extras. She mentioned she was wanting to make strawberry jelly in the instant pot but could not buy any lemon juice. Just so happens I had a plastic lemon filled with juice and I threw it to her. Then I ask her if she ever thought to buy a lemon to get the juice. She crossed her eyes and said DUH nope never thought to buy a lemon to get lemon juice.


Not sure what to say about the lemon. xx :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

I went out to the garden today to see if I had any parsley for a Tuna Noodle Casserole I made, didn't find any, but my Chives are huge so used that as my garnish. Mr. J hates tuna so I covered it with melted cheese, buttered bread crumbs, and chives, he had no idea what he was eating! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> One gallon is turkey RICE. I do not know what is in the other container. It is a surprise. It is nice my family keep showing up and bring food.
> It was a good thing they stopped over. She is suppose to take her temperature every day before work. No place has any thermometers in stock. I happen to have 4 thermometer in the cupboard so I was able to share with them.
> Wouldn't it be wonderful if the good deeds and sharing that is going on in the world today would continue after the crisis is over?


All my thermometers are rectal :sm23: Strange enough I bought just a month ago a digital ear thermometer, of course I would have to do a comparison check to see if it's spot on.. but not with a rectal even if it is clean! But then I think the down below's were alway's a degree or two different from the oral temps.

The kids never ever tried to get out of going to school, cause they knew Mom would take their temperature! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

I made sticky rice for the first time, it's delicious and going to become my go to rice now. 
We have a week of rain ahead. I've been cleaning cupboards and drawers downsizing, problem is no one wants to take the stuff now, everything's locked down tight. I don't blame them.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Mr. P is trying to explain to Bentley about the clocks changing.
> 
> Here's some of the little hearts I've been making.


Your hearts are very cheery Josephine. Beautiful colours xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I went out to the garden today to see if I had any parsley for a Tuna Noodle Casserole I made, didn't find any, but my Chives are huge so used that as my garnish. Mr. J hates tuna so I covered it with melted cheese, buttered bread crumbs, and chives, he had no idea what he was eating! :sm17:


What he doesn't know won't hurt him. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> All my thermometers are rectal :sm23: Strange enough I bought just a month ago a digital ear thermometer, of course I would have to do a comparison check to see if it's spot on.. but not with a rectal even if it is clean! But then I think the down below's were alway's a degree or two different from the oral temps.
> 
> The kids never ever tried to get out of going to school, cause they knew Mom would take their temperature! :sm15:


Remind me never to run a temperature if I'm ever at your house. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Remind me never to run a temperature if I'm ever at your house. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I never threaten my friends only my kids! :sm09: xoxo


----------



## Islander

The red currants are coming out.. a true harbinger of Spring! And Elk don't eat them.. :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> The red currants are coming out.. a true harbinger of Spring! And Elk don't eat them.. :sm24:


Beautiful. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Found a good time to go shopping, at least this week anyway. 6o'clock Sat. evening, car park nearly empty, only a few people in each aisle and apart from the meat counter which was a bit bare and of course no TR's quite well stocked, well in the veg. dept. anyway. Might try that time again when we need to go again. xx


Glad you got some shopping.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you got some shopping.


Yes, apart from fresh veg and bread and milk should be fine for a good few weeks now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I went out to the garden today to see if I had any parsley for a Tuna Noodle Casserole I made, didn't find any, but my Chives are huge so used that as my garnish. Mr. J hates tuna so I covered it with melted cheese, buttered bread crumbs, and chives, he had no idea what he was eating! :sm17:


Well done on cammoflaging the tuna. My chives haven't even died down this winter. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, apart from fresh veg and bread and milk should be fine for a good few weeks now. xx


Great. Think we need to stay home over the next few weeks.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I made sticky rice for the first time, it's delicious and going to become my go to rice now.
> We have a week of rain ahead. I've been cleaning cupboards and drawers downsizing, problem is no one wants to take the stuff now, everything's locked down tight. I don't blame them.


Mr P and I have been cutting back a really unruly holly tree. Will just have to cut it up and store it at the top of garden til the recycling opens again. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Great. Think we need to stay home over the next few weeks.


It is getting a bit frightening now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Your hearts are very cheery Josephine. Beautiful colours xoxox


That was a piece of nuno felt using up scraps, looked like a horrible pizza or worse when it was in a big piece but ok for little hearts x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P and I have been cutting back a really unruly holly tree. Will just have to cut it up and store it at the top of garden til the recycling opens again. Xx


We've still got rubbish and recycling collections but garden waste collections have been stopped here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> The red currants are coming out.. a true harbinger of Spring! And Elk don't eat them.. :sm24:


Fabulous photos xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It is getting a bit frightening now. xx


Heard that my French dil is looking after Corona patients in the hospital she works in. Very scary.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We've still got rubbish and recycling collections but garden waste collections have been stopped here. xx


Yes same here. Our bin men are doing a brilliant job. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Heard that my French dil is looking after Corona patients in the hospital she works in. Very scary.


Good luck to her then, she'll need it. xx


----------



## jinx

Your mask is cute. It will sure remind you to not touch your face. It will also tell other people to stay away from you.
I think I need a mask to wear while knitting. I never realized how much my nose itches when I knit. I changed yarns and the lint from any yarn makes me itchy.



London Girl said:


> Just to keep my kids happy!! Xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> What he doesn't know won't hurt him. xx :sm15:


We had a tea ER whose Italian hub wanted home made sauce. When she got tired of doing it she bought Prego in jars and put it in her big pot threw away the jars and he never knew it wasn't home made.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny but very windy and cold Norfolk. Just need to cook dinner today and that's it so looks like another knitting day although I might block another shawl if my last one has dried, will give it a couple of hours in the sun. Was going to have a morning in the kitchen making some stuff for the freezer but no mince meat in the shop so had to cancel that idea. Have a good day, was going to say I'll catch up now but nothing seems to have happened overnight, perhaps we all slept/are sleeping well. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> The red currants are coming out.. a true harbinger of Spring! And Elk don't eat them.. :sm24:


So beautiful.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Heard that my French dil is looking after Corona patients in the hospital she works in. Very scary.


I hope she stays well, and is very careful with her PPE equipment! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. It is a shame your husband insists on going out picking up germs and bring them home. I am one of those that thinks why scrub the floor as no one is going to see it. Why dust the furniture as no one is coming over. I believe I have a lot of time to tidy up before this crisis is over.


I am the same, Judith (and we are named the same????)! I have never been one for having visitors, either; unless any visitors are family; because I don't get to see them very often. I do like seeing friends, but I am a nurse, not a housekeeper, and I can only be really good in one area at a time; and a funny thing is, that my youngest daughter is the same as me, in that while she was at school, her school areas were absolutely immaculate, but her bedroom was a like a disaster area! I have come to the conclusion, that I need a smaller house, now that all of the children have left home ....... or I need help, and not Eddy's, to get all of the excess stuff out of my house; that is one of the things I am not good at! But if it was just me, living here, I would know what I could get rid of, but there are things in my sewing room, that are not mine. I am determined to get things sorted, while both of my groups are down, as long as Eddy doesn't tell me that it is time for it to be done ..... then I rebel, and won't do it, at that time! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

I am not sure if I have shared this delicacy before, if I have, I appologise, but here it is again!????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very windy and cold Norfolk. Just need to cook dinner today and that's it so looks like another knitting day although I might block another shawl if my last one has dried, will give it a couple of hours in the sun. Was going to have a morning in the kitchen making some stuff for the freezer but no mince meat in the shop so had to cancel that idea. Have a good day, was going to say I'll catch up now but nothing seems to have happened overnight, perhaps we all slept/are sleeping well. xx


Good morning from a cold and windy Surrey. Altered clocks last night so I've no clue what the time is. Anyway I'm having a late breakfast. Nothing much planned for today. Bit of crafting, bit of eating and a bit of drinking.

Hope you are all doing ok.

Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and windy Surrey. Altered clocks last night so I've no clue what the time is. Anyway I'm having a late breakfast. Nothing much planned for today. Bit of crafting, bit of eating and a bit of drinking.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


Clock says about 11.30, body says about 10.30. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I hope she stays well, and is very careful with her PPE equipment! xoxoxo


That is the problem, there is a lack of PPE. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Clock says about 11.30, body says about 10.30. xx :sm23:


Is it wine o'clock yet? x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr. P is trying to explain to Bentley about the clocks changing.
> 
> Here's some of the little hearts I've been making.


They're lovely and I'm sure they will be very much appreciated!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Found a good time to go shopping, at least this week anyway. 6o'clock Sat. evening, car park nearly empty, only a few people in each aisle and apart from the meat counter which was a bit bare and of course no TR's quite well stocked, well in the veg. dept. anyway. Might try that time again when we need to go again. xx


We're going to try 3pm tomorrow as the last cashier said it's pretty empty then, will let you know what happens!! Glad you had a good result!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's that way here, too. Very strange. xxxooo


We still have many buses passing our house but they are all almost empty, that's kinda spooky too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We just had a nice surprise. Our son make soup and delivered it to our porch. We have a chair seated at the edge of the steps. They put our goodies on the chair and when they leave we take the goodies indoors. We have 2 gallons of soup for two people. He is a good cook so I am sure it is tasty. Glad we have room in the freezer. I was standing in the rain shouting to them and they were also in the rain answering me. Crazy times for sure.


I sure hope it IS tasty, you have a heck of a lot of it!! Well done your DS, that was very kind and thoughtful of him!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> One gallon is turkey RICE. I do not know what is in the other container. It is a surprise. It is nice my family keep showing up and bring food.
> It was a good thing they stopped over. She is suppose to take her temperature every day before work. No place has any thermometers in stock. I happen to have 4 thermometer in the cupboard so I was able to share with them.
> Wouldn't it be wonderful if the good deeds and sharing that is going on in the world today would continue after the crisis is over?


Yes it would! I expect it will last for a while then all will backslide into bad old ways, such is human nature :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is working out well for all of us. Yesterday Flo insisted on bring us eggs as they had extras. She mentioned she was wanting to make strawberry jelly in the instant pot but could not buy any lemon juice. Just so happens I had a plastic lemon filled with juice and I threw it to her. Then I ask her if she ever thought to buy a lemon to get the juice. She crossed her eyes and said DUH nope never thought to buy a lemon to get lemon juice.


I always have a bottle of lemon juice in the fridge but would honestly never think to buy a lemon. If I did, it would probably go bad before I needed to use it but the bottles juice lasts for months!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> All my thermometers are rectal :sm23: Strange enough I bought just a month ago a digital ear thermometer, of course I would have to do a comparison check to see if it's spot on.. but not with a rectal even if it is clean! But then I think the down below's were alway's a degree or two different from the oral temps.
> 
> The kids never ever tried to get out of going to school, cause they knew Mom would take their temperature! :sm15:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

I was just writing a Post about a British man, who completed a Marathon, by running a course he had setup, in his backyard. His inspiration for this, was a man in Wuhan, who did a singular thing in his apartment, while quarantined! If anyone is interested, just do an internet search for " British man runs Marathon in backyard, while Self-Isolated in his home", there are more articles of people doing similar things, from different countries! I find it very encouraging, that people are trying to do things, that are normal, in their lives, while maintaining the necessary Self-Isolation!
I might just have to do something like that myself, but I will only be walking around my yard, running is just too far beyond me, for now!
I hope everyone of you, and your families, stay safe and well, in these uncertain times! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Is it wine o'clock yet? x


Somewhere in the world of course, not sure about Camberley though. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We're going to try 3pm tomorrow as the last cashier said it's pretty empty then, will let you know what happens!! Glad you had a good result!! xxxx


We did that last time, the shop was fairly empty but so were the shelves. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I made sticky rice for the first time, it's delicious and going to become my go to rice now.
> We have a week of rain ahead. I've been cleaning cupboards and drawers downsizing, problem is no one wants to take the stuff now, everything's locked down tight. I don't blame them.


Same here Trish, all the charity shops are closed here too, just when I have time to have a good clearout!! My walk yesterday took me past my old shop and the sign on the door asked people not to leave donations outside as no one knew when they could be taken in. Yep, you guessed it, a great pile of black sacks filling up the doorway!! :sm16: :sm14: Both of the manageresses have contacted me over the last few days, just to check on me, I thought that was kind of them. Still not going back though!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The red currants are coming out.. a true harbinger of Spring! And Elk don't eat them.. :sm24:


Lovely pictures as always Trish!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> We had a tea ER whose Italian hub wanted home made sauce. When she got tired of doing it she bought Prego in jars and put it in her big pot threw away the jars and he never knew it wasn't home made.


Sometimes, a wife's gotta do what a wife's gotta do!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very windy and cold Norfolk. Just need to cook dinner today and that's it so looks like another knitting day although I might block another shawl if my last one has dried, will give it a couple of hours in the sun. Was going to have a morning in the kitchen making some stuff for the freezer but no mince meat in the shop so had to cancel that idea. Have a good day, was going to say I'll catch up now but nothing seems to have happened overnight, perhaps we all slept/are sleeping well. xx


Good morning Jacky, weather is the same here, bright but cold and windy. Forgot to put the clocks forward last night so we are running very late and it's going to be a short day!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> That is the problem, there is a lack of PPE. x


Oh no, I hope she, and all of the Hospital Shaff stay as safe, and well, as they can, as difficult as the situation might be! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am the same, Judith (and we are named the same????)! I have never been one for having visitors, either; unless any visitors are family; because I don't get to see them very often. I do like seeing friends, but I am a nurse, not a housekeeper, and I can only be really good in one area at a time; and a funny thing is, that my youngest daughter is the same as me, in that while she was at school, her school areas were absolutely immaculate, but her bedroom was a like a disaster area! I have come to the conclusion, that I need a smaller house, now that all of the children have left home ....... or I need help, and not Eddy's, to get all of the excess stuff out of my house; that is one of the things I am not good at! But if it was just me, living here, I would know what I could get rid of, but there are things in my sewing room, that are not mine. I am determined to get things sorted, while both of my groups are down, as long as Eddy doesn't tell me that it is time for it to be done ..... then I rebel, and won't do it, at that time! ????????????????


Maybe just do a little bit each day? It will be nice to look back on this awful time and see that some good came out of it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am not sure if I have shared this delicacy before, if I have, I appologise, but here it is again!????????


It looks really yummy, we don't get those here. Do they do a decaf version?!! :sm16: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Is it wine o'clock yet? x


It's 5 o'clock somewhere!! 
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=it%27s+5+o%27clock+somewhere+youtube&docid=608007110566216487&mid=764C341459F520DA33E4764C341459F520DA33E4&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Xiang

It is now 2121 hre, and as I am catching up, I am also watching " Fantastic Beasts, and Where to find them". I have watched it before, but I quite like these type of films!
Anyway, I have lots to catchup on, so Tallyho" xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I was just writing a Post about a British man, who completed a Marathon, by running a course he had setup, in his backyard. His inspiration for this, was a man in Wuhan, who did a singular thing in his apartment, while quarantined! If anyone is interested, just do an internet search for " British man runs Marathon in backyard, while Self-Isolated in his home", there are more articles of people doing similar things, from different countries! I find it very encouraging, that people are trying to do things, that are normal, in their lives, while maintaining the necessary Self-Isolation!
> I might just have to do something like that myself, but I will only be walking around my yard, running is just too far beyond me, for now!
> I hope everyone of you, and your families, stay safe and well, in these uncertain times! ???????? xoxoxo


I have been dancing down in my sewing room but that's only to keep warm as the heating is now off!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We did that last time, the shop was fairly empty but so were the shelves. xxxx


Hmmm, will give it a go, don't need a lot, I am cooking from scratch more and baking too now so the 'faster' food is still staying in the freezer!!xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's a very good time to accentuate the positive!! Otherwise, it's just like a very bad dream!! xxxx


I agree June, everytime I wake from sleep, I keep hoping that this nightmare has finished, and life is good again, and we are getting ready for another camping trip, with my daughter and some of their young friends! Then I open my eyes, and Things remain the same! Oh well, it will come to an end one day; and we will then find out what the aftermath brings!???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I had several thermometers because I did not think the first one was accurate. So I got an auricular one. Did not like using that one so I got another regular fast read one. They all read the same. Guess my normal temperature is 97. xx I do have an old mercury thermometer that reads oral or rectal. Ew, what were they thinking.



Islander said:


> All my thermometers are rectal :sm23: Strange enough I bought just a month ago a digital ear thermometer, of course I would have to do a comparison check to see if it's spot on.. but not with a rectal even if it is clean! But then I think the down below's were alway's a degree or two different from the oral temps.
> 
> The kids never ever tried to get out of going to school, cause they knew Mom would take their temperature! :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Interestingly I cleaned out a closet yesterday. I did not find anything to donate. Just rearranged to put the humidifier away for the summer and get out the fan. The closet I expect to clean next will have a few things to donate. Until recently I thought my yarn closet had a lot to donate. Now I am glad I have a few bins of yarn for just in case.



Islander said:


> I made sticky rice for the first time, it's delicious and going to become my go to rice now.
> We have a week of rain ahead. I've been cleaning cupboards and drawers downsizing, problem is no one wants to take the stuff now, everything's locked down tight. I don't blame them.


----------



## jinx

Yes indeed very cheerful heart, crafted and real.



Islander said:


> Your hearts are very cheery Josephine. Beautiful colours xoxox


----------



## jinx

Scary for sure. The good news this a.m. is that blood from people who have recovered from the virus and have antibodies may help others recover from the disease. Then when those people recover their blood can be used.???????????????? this works and works quickly.



PurpleFi said:


> Heard that my French dil is looking after Corona patients in the hospital she works in. Very scary.


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful prefers anything out of a tin or jar compared to my homemade. That is until I got the instant pot.????????



jollypolly said:


> We had a tea ER whose Italian hub wanted home made sauce. When she got tired of doing it she bought Prego in jars and put it in her big pot threw away the jars and he never knew it wasn't home made.


----------



## jinx

Morning. You have been very fortunate with the sunshine. We are having yet another day of rain showers. Thinking positively, it could be snow.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very windy and cold Norfolk. Just need to cook dinner today and that's it so looks like another knitting day although I might block another shawl if my last one has dried, will give it a couple of hours in the sun. Was going to have a morning in the kitchen making some stuff for the freezer but no mince meat in the shop so had to cancel that idea. Have a good day, was going to say I'll catch up now but nothing seems to have happened overnight, perhaps we all slept/are sleeping well. xx


----------



## jinx

I thought I would leaving the cleaning go as there seemed to be no reason to mop the floor or dust the ceilings when we were sure no one would be dropping in. Funny thing is with so much time on my hand I am doing a lot of cleaning. I also thought I could wear lounging clothes 24/7. It is a good thing I am getting dressed as we do get guests and I have to go outdoors to talk to them.



Xiang said:


> I am the same, Judith (and we are named the same????)! I have never been one for having visitors, either; unless any visitors are family; because I don't get to see them very often. I do like seeing friends, but I am a nurse, not a housekeeper, and I can only be really good in one area at a time; and a funny thing is, that my youngest daughter is the same as me, in that while she was at school, her school areas were absolutely immaculate, but her bedroom was a like a disaster area! I have come to the conclusion, that I need a smaller house, now that all of the children have left home ....... or I need help, and not Eddy's, to get all of the excess stuff out of my house; that is one of the things I am not good at! But if it was just me, living here, I would know what I could get rid of, but there are things in my sewing room, that are not mine. I am determined to get things sorted, while both of my groups are down, as long as Eddy doesn't tell me that it is time for it to be done ..... then I rebel, and won't do it, at that time! ????????????????


----------



## jinx

Interesting. How much caffeine does it have. Sometimes I need caffeine and do not feel like drinking coffee or soda.


Xiang said:


> I am not sure if I have shared this delicacy before, if I have, I appologise, but here it is again!????????


----------



## jinx

Morning. As long as you tell me the right day I will not hold you accountable for the time. Enjoy your little bits of the days.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and windy Surrey. Altered clocks last night so I've no clue what the time is. Anyway I'm having a late breakfast. Nothing much planned for today. Bit of crafting, bit of eating and a bit of drinking.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Got mine done this morning and it's all out in the conservatory and almost dry already it's so hot in there.xx


Do you have window treatments, for when you Summer arrives, or do you already have curtains? xx


----------



## jinx

Hoping everyone gets their needed food supplies. I have a box of powdered milk so having to shop for milk could be delayed if necessary. No, we do not like it a lot, but.... Also have frozen bananas for smoothies or banana bread and a lot of frozen veggies. Supposedly frozen veggies are fresher than those in the produce department.



London Girl said:


> We're going to try 3pm tomorrow as the last cashier said it's pretty empty then, will let you know what happens!! Glad you had a good result!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Yes, it was a wonderful gesture. Good thing his mother taught him to cook. She had a reason to teach him to cook and bake as she hated to do it and hoped he would take over the chore. He did do a lot of cooking/baking. However, he never learned to clean up his mess.



London Girl said:


> I sure hope it IS tasty, you have a heck of a lot of it!! Well done your DS, that was very kind and thoughtful of him!!


----------



## jinx

I only have juice in the fridge also. It has probably been in the fridge for almost a year. However, when the stores are out of bottled juice using a fresh lemon is a better alternative.


London Girl said:


> I always have a bottle of lemon juice in the fridge but would honestly never think to buy a lemon. If I did, it would probably go bad before I needed to use it but the bottles juice lasts for months!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, will give it a go, don't need a lot, I am cooking from scratch more and baking too now so the 'faster' food is still staying in the freezer!!xxxx


I've got a small stock of joints as I know they will last two or three days. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I agree June, everytime I wake from sleep, I keep hoping that this nightmare has finished, and life is good again, and we are getting ready for another camping trip, with my daughter and some of their young friends! Then I open my eyes, and Things remain the same! Oh well, it will come to an end one day; and we will then find out what the aftermath brings!???? ???? xoxoxo


...and you _did_ have that wonderful camping trip with your family before all this got so serious, I visited Josephine, met my friend in London and did many other things I can't do now so the timing could have been worse!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone I hope you are all doing ok. The weather is sunny and cool with blue skies. I was awakened this morning with a phone call from marg. She was going to the shops and did I want anything. I needed milk so she got me some. Then there was a message to say "look in you porch" and when I did look someone had put a sudoku book through the letterbox. How kind people are in different ways.
> 
> Marg went to the chemists to pick up my prescription and the chemist can't get hold of the tablets I need. These are happy pills....so they are going to ring the Drs to see if he'll put me on anything else. I had an appointment for Thursday, I've never been to them for a few years, and I said I'd cancel it because it's not too important, but the receptionist told me that the doctor will ring me on Thursday for a consultation. Another nice gesture, but I can't see how he can help me bless him because he'd have to see what I'm talking about. ????????.
> 
> I've had a video link with my friend and it made me happy. The only thing that disturbs me a bit is safety for sue and Matthew. They'll just have to be so careful like millions of others. Seemingly we have a case in a town 5 miles away, I don't know how true it is.
> 
> Chrissy if you are on here I want you to know that I'm thinking of you and your family. I hope kaz doesn't have it, please be careful and try and stay safe. Well I think tonight we may be getting put on lockdown, because they are saying that the behaviour of people over the weekend was just selfish and I've got to agree with it.
> 
> I rang Ann up this morning to wish her happy birthday but she sounded terrible. She's just waiting for word from the hospital. She sounds so poorly and the whole phone call would have only taken a minute if that. It's a shame.
> 
> That's all for today. Love yawl and I'll catch up. Let me know if I can help anyone of you? Luv yawl. Xxx


Love you too Susan, and I hope all of you rfriends stay safe and well! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Do you have window treatments, for when you Summer arrives, or do you already have curtains? xx


No I think we will roast in the Summer but can open a lot of the windows and of course the doors. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Interestingly I cleaned out a closet yesterday. I did not find anything to donate. Just rearranged to put the humidifier away for the summer and get out the fan. The closet I expect to clean next will have a few things to donate. Until recently I thought my yarn closet had a lot to donate. Now I am glad I have a few bins of yarn for just in case.


Yes, there is no such thing as 'enough' yarn cos you never know what's around the corner!!

:sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful prefers anything out of a tin or jar compared to my homemade. That is until I got the instant pot.????????


Mine's the same, he does the washing up so the more 'instant' it is, the less washing up there is!! I, on the other hand like to cook, if I have the time! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. You have been very fortunate with the sunshine. We are having yet another day of rain showers. Thinking positively, it could be snow.


Showery here now, towels were out on the line in the sunshine. It rained hard, they came in. Now there is bright sunshine again, grrrrrr!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hoping everyone gets their needed food supplies. I have a box of powdered milk so having to shop for milk could be delayed if necessary. No, we do not like it a lot, but.... Also have frozen bananas for smoothies or banana bread and a lot of frozen veggies. Supposedly frozen veggies are fresher than those in the produce department.


Have you ever made easy banana ice cream? Freeze them in chunks then dump them in a food processor until smooth. You can add anything you like, berries, cocoa powder, peanut butter etc. It's delicious. Unfortunately, I made it so often at one time, I sickened myself of it!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I only have juice in the fridge also. It has probably been in the fridge for almost a year. However, when the stores are out of bottled juice using a fresh lemon is a better alternative.


This is true!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I always have a bottle of lemon juice in the fridge but would honestly never think to buy a lemon. If I did, it would probably go bad before I needed to use it but the bottles juice lasts for months!! xxxx


I use a bag of lemons a week. ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Somewhere in the world of course, not sure about Camberley though. xx :sm23:


It's getting that way????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

The latest fashion for going shopping.


----------



## jinx

Looking good. Just make sure it is fitting correctly no leaks or gaps.


Barn-dweller said:


> The latest fashion for going shopping.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The latest fashion for going shopping.


Very nice!! We'll all be wanting one of those, makes mine look like a paper tissue!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> The latest fashion for going shopping.


Very fetching. What is it. I'm going to copy gss. Full motorbike helmet. X


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Mr. P is trying to explain to Bentley about the clocks changing.
> 
> Here's some of the little hearts I've been making.


I often wear mine (but never on my sleeve)


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> It's that way here, too. Very strange. xxxooo


The world is holding its breath.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I am not sure if I have shared this delicacy before, if I have, I appologise, but here it is again!????????


That's not sharing, it's teasing! Nasty girl. It looks delicious too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Very fetching. What is it. I'm going to copy gss. Full motorbike helmet. X


It's a viral protective mask, should be safe against viruses, but still being careful around other people. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The world is holding its breath.


That's just what it felt like when we went out yesterday, as though something was about to happen or had just happened and everything stood still. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a viral protective mask, should be safe against viruses, but still being careful around other people. xx


Well done on having one. Still be very careful x


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a viral protective mask, should be safe against viruses, but still being careful around other people. xx


It definitely should be as you should be, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Very breezy here this morning. Will be helping Mr. Ric out at the hangar today getting some stuff sorted and loaded up to take to Arizona. Fun day!??? Not a lot of people out there, so will be well isolated. I hope you all have a good one whatever you do to find entertainment in these crazy times. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Very breezy here this morning. Will be helping Mr. Ric out at the hangar today getting some stuff sorted and loaded up to take to Arizona. Fun day!??? Not a lot of people out there, so will be well isolated. I hope you all have a good one whatever you do to find entertainment in these crazy times. xxxooo


Take care. Love to you and Ric xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Take care. Love to you and Ric xxxxxx


Will do and you, as well. Love back to you and Peter. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, another day nearly over and it's been a bit cooler today. I had a nice surprise today. Karen's daughter made a roast pork dinner and sent some over for me. How kind was that. I touché the plate so I washed my hands. Glory, she sent enough for two days so that's me sorted until Wednesday. There's 3thick slices of pork, 3 yorkshire puddings, peas, mashed potato and gravy. Looking at it , it could do me all week.????????

My bones haven't been too good again today but like I say it is cooler. I haven't seen Margaret today, bless her, I think she may have had enough of me yesterday???? I've been told that I have until April to do it, and if all else fails I'll write to them and somewhere along the track(do you get the pun) someone will act on it.....I've altered all of my clocks bar the kitchen one. I had a video call from a friend. All in all its been a good day for as good as we can get. I've nothing more to say to you except love yawl..... I'm going to catch up now. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Found a good time to go shopping, at least this week anyway. 6o'clock Sat. evening, car park nearly empty, only a few people in each aisle and apart from the meat counter which was a bit bare and of course no TR's quite well stocked, well in the veg. dept. anyway. Might try that time again when we need to go again. xx


Good luck with that....when life was normal......I used to call on my way home from Stephens, I usually got there 11.30am ish and the shop was nearly always slack. They just queue round the car park now. I'm so lucky I don't have to do it.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> It's that way here, too. Very strange. xxxooo


Even the birds weren't singing first thing.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I agree June, everytime I wake from sleep, I keep hoping that this nightmare has finished, and life is good again, and we are getting ready for another camping trip, with my daughter and some of their young friends! Then I open my eyes, and Things remain the same! Oh well, it will come to an end one day; and we will then find out what the aftermath brings!???? ???? xoxoxo


I woke up this morning and thought that I didn't want to get out of bed. Another day of isolation.......then........I thought , get on with it Susan, there's millions worse off than you....so I was a good old woman and got on with it. I've not had a bad day at all. Don't know about tomorrow......


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It will be cloudy today.
> I hate Mondays. Even working from home Mondays are difficult. Especially when security is STILL pushing out patches just when you have everything set up. But why Monday. Microsoft holds off until Tuesday. How about Wednesday?????
> More people were sent home from my work, taking their desktops, which were never intended for remote work, and trying to make them work. We have to check on all these people to make sure that their access hasn't changed. Well we're too busy to change everyone's access, so NO their access hasn't changed.
> Continuing on the coronavirus front. Ontario's cases continue to increase, but not exponentially. Quebec's numbers have tripled, but the planes that brought back people from other countries landed in Quebec and that increased their numbers. 48% of the cases are now community contracted, so all non-essential businesses must now close. But there are a long list of exemptions. My yarn store was one of the businesses declared non-essential so she can't continue with her appointment-based shopping. Her fledgling on-line service will have to do for now.
> A number of businesses have changed what they produce to make medical equipment and other essential equipment. Our shut-down GM plant in Oshawa that is 99% robots is making ambulances, until they run out of parts.
> The physical distance between people has now been increased to six feet. And police can now ticket you if you don't maintain that distance and the fine is up to $750. 1/5 of Canadians have said that the virus has not changed what they do and those are the people that the government is trying to change their ways.
> We're ok, except for potatoes, milk and kitty treats. We've been trying to find the kitty treats on-line. The milk and potatoes we'll get from the grocery store.
> We've talked on the phone to my sister and brother. My brother works in the nuclear plant so he has to go to work. My sister-in-law works in a seniors residence so she is also working. My sister and brother-in-law already worked from home so nothing changed there.
> The new buzz line is no longer "flatten the curve", it's "plank the curve".


Even thò our states are relatively would, compared to most other countries, we are seeing a decrease in new cases, and we still have a relatively low death toll, but our population is also a lot smaller than most other countries!
Some laws have been changed to deal with the people who aren't complying with the Self-Isolation and the Social Distancing rules, but the fines for those are over AU$1000.O0; and the travellers arriving back to Australia, are being met with an armed guard, from either the Police, or the Military. Every state now has closed Borders, and there are Police manning those Border Crossings also. One stupid person has already been chased down, and remanded in Custody, until her court case comes up, and she will possibly do gaol time, because she also deliberately coughed into the Officer's face, but also refused to stop, unht her tyres were spiked, so now she is cooling her heals, in the lockup! I really don't know what goes though some people's heads! SMH


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I thought I would leaving the cleaning go as there seemed to be no reason to mop the floor or dust the ceilings when we were sure no one would be dropping in. Funny thing is with so much time on my hand I am doing a lot of cleaning. I also thought I could wear lounging clothes 24/7. It is a good thing I am getting dressed as we do get guests and I have to go outdoors to talk to them.


I know where you are coming from. I thought I'd stay in my pjs today then knew I was going to be on video phone so got dressed. I must be beginning to resist, because I've thought of hoovering, I sat down until the thought passed me by. But it will start to nag at me.. Watch this space


----------



## jinx

Being one of the least densely populated countries works in your favor in this crisis. The low populated areas of my state have no cases of virus. However, the major city has thousands. 
So many people just don't get it. I cannot figure out what they are thinking. This is not a game folks, this is real life and death drama.



Xiang said:


> Even thò our states are relatively would, compared to most other countries, we are seeing a decrease
> new cases, and we still have a relatively low death toll, but our population is also a lot smaller than most other countries!
> Some laws have been changed to deal with the people who aren't complying with the Self-Isolation and the Social Distancing rules, but the fines for those are over AU$1000.O0; and the travellers arriving back to Australia, are being met with an armed guard, from either the Police, or the Military. Every state now has closed Borders, and there are Police manning those Border Crossings also. One stupid person has already been chased down, and remanded in Custody, until her court case comes up, and she will possibly do gaol time, because she also deliberately coughed into the Officer's face, but also refused to stop, unht her tyres were spiked, so now she is cooling her heals, in the lockup! I really don't know what goes though some people's heads! SMH


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Even thò our states are relatively would, compared to most other countries, we are seeing a decrease in new cases, and we still have a relatively low death toll, but our population is also a lot smaller than most other countries!
> Some laws have been changed to deal with the people who aren't complying with the Self-Isolation and the Social Distancing rules, but the fines for those are over AU$1000.O0; and the travellers arriving back to Australia, are being met with an armed guard, from either the Police, or the Military. Every state now has closed Borders, and there are Police manning those Border Crossings also. One stupid person has already been chased down, and remanded in Custody, until her court case comes up, and she will possibly do gaol time, because she also deliberately coughed into the Officer's face, but also refused to stop, unht her tyres were spiked, so now she is cooling her heals, in the lockup! I really don't know what goes though some people's heads! SMH


I'd keep her there until well after all this is over, this coughing and spitting thing is like something out of a zombie apocalypse movie, its vile! :sm06: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I'd keep her there until well after all this is over, this coughing and spitting thing is like something out of a zombie apocalypse movie, its vile! :sm06: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


Shoot the bugger.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Being one of the least densely populated countries works in your favor in this crisis. The low populated areas of my state have no cases of virus. However, the major city has thousands.
> So many people just don't get it. I cannot figure out what they are thinking. This is not a game folks, this is real life and death drama.


I guess it might be because they've seen too much fake drama at the movies and on TV that they don't really get that it really REAL!!


----------



## jinx

I agree with that. Also the video games have so much violence and death. Then you restart the game and all the death is erased. Some people just do not get that is not real life.



London Girl said:


> I guess it might be because they've seen too much fake drama at the movies and on TV that they don't really get that it really REAL!!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Yikes, hoping your computer glitch gets straightened out quickly. With all my extra free time I spend a lot of time on the computer. I sure would miss it if it did not work.
> Good for your husband on following the rules. Interesting how many people do not realize it is not only their health they are affecting, but the health of everyone else.


I have actually begun to believe that there is a very large segment of people who don't care about anyone else, except themseleves, and they will try their hardest, to not let anything, or anyone, change the way they live their lives! I am also fairly sure that those people also think that the Quarantining, and social distancing, are a total waste of time, and not necessary, at all. Unfortunately it will be some of these people who will have a positive result, if tested, and they will also bethe ones who will deliberately go out, in an attemp to infect others!
Sometimes, I am desperately ashamed of being a Human, due to the way, that for too many of our kind, consider it to be their God given right, to mistreat anything, and anyone, if it means that they, themselves will have more time, money, or any thing else that they think will make them more important, than anyone else! ????????????
I had better make that the end of my rant, and put my Soapbox away, again! I am going to see if I can get some sleep, my days, and nights, have been really out of whack lately, which is not necessarily bad, but I am also not catching up on the l ost sleep through the day, either!

Good night ladies, I am going to try to get some sleep, but this hasn't worked for the previous two rights, so I don't hold out much hope! 
stay safe, and as well as you are able! xoxoxo


----------



## tat'sgran

Must get on this right away!! lol. xo wendy


----------



## PurpleFi

Youngest French grandson got bored with ordinary maths so this is what he's been doing. Worked the njmbers out looking at the clock.


----------



## jinx

We had that in grade school. A wonderful easy way to do math once you get it figured out. I went to college in my 40's. Had to take a math course called math for health sciences. Several weeks were devoted to roman numerals. I was amazed as I knew all that stuff, the other students were asea as they had never learned anything about them.



PurpleFi said:


> Youngest French grandson got bored with ordinary maths so this is what he's been doing. Worked the njmbers out looking at the clock.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Youngest French grandson got bored with ordinary maths so this is what he's been doing. Worked the njmbers out looking at the clock.


Well done him! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Mary Diaz

PurpleFi said:


> Youngest French grandson got bored with ordinary maths so this is what he's been doing. Worked the njmbers out looking at the clock.


 :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Mr. P is trying to explain to Bentley about the clocks changing.
> 
> Here's some of the little hearts I've been making.


They are beautiful. My cats wake at the old time


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Same here Trish, all the charity shops are closed here too, just when I have time to have a good clearout!! My walk yesterday took me past my old shop and the sign on the door asked people not to leave donations outside as no one knew when they could be taken in. Yep, you guessed it, a great pile of black sacks filling up the doorway!! :sm16: :sm14: Both of the manageresses have contacted me over the last few days, just to check on me, I thought that was kind of them. Still not going back though!!! :sm23: xxxx


Isn't it nice that they remember you when there's work to do... you'd be smart not to go back for more of the same treatment. :sm17: xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I had several thermometers because I did not think the first one was accurate. So I got an auricular one. Did not like using that one so I got another regular fast read one. They all read the same. Guess my normal temperature is 97. xx I do have an old mercury thermometer that reads oral or rectal. Ew, what were they thinking.


All ours have blue bulbs, it's a giveaway!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Interestingly I cleaned out a closet yesterday. I did not find anything to donate. Just rearranged to put the humidifier away for the summer and get out the fan. The closet I expect to clean next will have a few things to donate. Until recently I thought my yarn closet had a lot to donate. Now I am glad I have a few bins of yarn for just in case.


I'm a biblioholic, books are like old friends and very difficult to part with.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Scary for sure. The good news this a.m. is that blood from people who have recovered from the virus and have antibodies may help others recover from the disease. Then when those people recover their blood can be used.???????????????? this works and works quickly.


That is good news, with hopefully more to come.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> The latest fashion for going shopping.


I have an N95 respirator with 6 refills that is similar only the filter is up front. It's not medical, but will do in a pinch I guess. My thoughts are, how many times can one wear it before it's not useful. I've also got a good stash of latex gloves, was smart enough to order 2 boxes before any of this happened. In my case I'm all dressed up with nowhere to go as I haven't' been out in almost a year! Blue's your colour Jacky :sm04:


----------



## jinx

A lot of garden supply stores have been donating their masks to the hospitals. Is that what yours is for?


Islander said:


> I have an N95 respirator with 6 refills that is similar only the filter is up front. It's not medical, but will do in a pinch I guess. My thoughts are, how many times can one wear it before it's not useful. I've also got a good stash of latex gloves, was smart enough to order 2 boxes before any of this happened. In my case I'm all dressed up with nowhere to go as I haven't' been out in almost a year! Blue's your colour Jacky :sm04:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on having one. Still be very careful x


Most important.. hands away from face, not easy to do. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I know where you are coming from. I thought I'd stay in my pjs today then knew I was going to be on video phone so got dressed. I must be beginning to resist, because I've thought of hoovering, I sat down until the thought passed me by. But it will start to nag at me.. Watch this space


Susan, some of the nicer relaxing outfits look as chic a street clothes, even I think I'm dressed! :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> A lot of garden supply stores have been donating their masks to the hospitals. Is that what yours is for?


industrial supplies for loggers, first-aid, and such.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> That's not sharing, it's teasing! Nasty girl. It looks delicious too.


???????? Unfortunately for me, that is the only way I can have any coffee, and I really liked my cup of coffee, especially a Vienna Coffee; but I haven't had a real coffee for almost 20 years, except for the occasional sweet black coffee, which I only have if I have forgotten my Asthma medications, and am having a semi-severe Asthma Episode; and it works like a charm, and quite rapidly as well! So when I saw the Ice Coffee Giant Twin; I was extremely happy, because it is two of my most favourite things, in one delicious package; but I thought that it would be available, at least in the Uk, in some of your shops! Is there an Australian Delicacies shop, any where near you, or even not too far away? I could send a pack of 5 over to you, but it would be a Mocca Shake, by the time it arrived at your place, and perhaps even a bit chunky, and sour; and it wouldn't be the.-sweet treat that you would have been looking forward too! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. I wonder what it will take for some people to realize they not only risk their health when they disobey the rules. Glad you and your family have almost everything your need/want.
> We have everything we need plus some.


Some people will never even understand the concept of thinking of their actions having an impact on others; and there are also another section of the community, who would not even care how their actions affect others, and that would even be regardless of age, or health; as long as they can continue to do what they want, where & when they want! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I have an N95 respirator with 6 refills that is similar only the filter is up front. It's not medical, but will do in a pinch I guess. My thoughts are, how many times can one wear it before it's not useful. I've also got a good stash of latex gloves, was smart enough to order 2 boxes before any of this happened. In my case I'm all dressed up with nowhere to go as I haven't' been out in almost a year! Blue's your colour Jacky :sm04:


Ours are supposed to last 28 days, presumably with wearing them for quite a time so a quick sprint round the shop I reckon they should last a lot longer. I've also got a box of latex gloves as I use them when I'm mixing messy stuff when cooking. Yes blue is my colour for sure. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a half and half Norfolk. One way the sun is out the other way black clouds so it could do anything today, at least the wind has died down. So much to do like knitting, blocking, housework, I'm spoilt for choice. Maybe tomorrow. Saw three Muntjac deer in the field behind us this morning, they look like giant rabbits when they bound across the field. Well that's it for now, hope you all find lots to do and keep well. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> A walk in the park, just have to lie still for about 20 mins. xxxx


When it finally gets to the time for me to have my surgery, they might actually have to sedate me, but I am going to try and not get over-anxious, so that I can experience the entire thing, but I also fully accept, that I might still need more than mildish sedation, due to increasing anxiety, and the possibility of not being able to relax, and remain calm. I am able to achieve calmness, outside of an Opereating Theatre, but inside of one, that is an entirely different level of being! ????????????

*** Stay Vigilent, Safe and Healthy xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Finished the little hearts and they are all ready to be collected and also finished the fourth bear. Think I'll do some embroidery today.

This morning is our video link up with Creative Chaosy. Looking forward to it.

Lunchtime I have a supermarket delivery coming, there are some items unavailable and some substitutes, but on the whole all the necessaries will be delivered.

Happy Monday everyone and stay safe. xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully some of the supply trucks have made it through.
> We have all kinds of critters in the back yard. People have seen coyotes in Cobourg because so few people are out and about.


It's such a shame there is no small child, at your home, they would be able to keep busy, by + trying to identify all of the animals, that visit your yard. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Hopefully, a few smiles from my sister to brighten your day!! xxxx

You have to hand it to old people. They think smart!

A doctor that had been seeing an 80-year-old woman for most of her life finally retired. At her next checkup, the new doctor told her to bring a list of all the medicines that had been prescribed for her. As the doctor was looking through these his eyes grew wide as he realized Grandma had a prescription for birth control pills.
"Mrs. Smith, do you realize these are birth control pills?" 
"Yes, they help me sleep at night." 
"Mrs. Smith, I assure you there is absolutely nothing in these that could possibly help you sleep!" 
She reached out and patted the young doctor's knee and said, "Yes, dear, I know that. But every morning, I grind one up and mix it in the glass of orange juice that my 16-year-old Granddaughter drinks. And believe me it definitely helps me sleep at night."
You gotta love Grandmas! 

A man was riding on a full bus minding his own business when the gorgeous woman next to him started to breast-feed her baby. The baby wouldn't take it so she said, "Come on sweetie, eat it all up or I'll have to give it to this nice man next to us." Five minutes later the baby was still not feeding, so she said, "Come on, honey. Take it or I'll give it to this nice man here." A few minutes later the anxious man blurted out, "Come on kid. Make up your mind! I was supposed to get off four stops ago!" 


Students in an advanced Biology class were taking their mid-term exam. The last question was, 'Name seven advantages of Mother's Milk.' The question was worth 70 points or none at all. One student was hard put to think of seven advantages He wrote: 
1) It is perfect formula for the child. 
2) It provides immunity against several diseases. 
3) It is always the right temperature. 
4) It is inexpensive. 
5) It bonds the child to mother and vice versa. 
6) It is always available as needed 
And then the student was stuck. Finally, in desperation, just before the bell rang indicating the end of the test he wrote: 
7) It comes in two attractive containers and it's high enough off the ground where the cat can't get it. 
He got an A+. 


A woman and her 12-year-old son were riding in a taxi in Detroit . It was raining and all the prostitutes were standing under awnings. 
"Mom," said the boy, "what are all those women doing?" 
"They're waiting for their husbands to get off work," she replied 
The taxi driver turns around and says, "Geez lady, why don't you tell him the truth? They're hookers, boy! They have sex with men for money." 
The little boy's eyes get wide and he says, "Is that true Mom?" 
His mother, glaring hard at the driver, answers "Yes." 
After a few minutes the kid asks, "Mom, if those women have babies, what happens to them?" 
She said, "Most of them become taxi drivers." 


An elderly, but hardy cattleman from Texas once told a young female neighbor that if she wanted to live a long life, the secret was to sprinkle a pinch of gunpowder on her oatmeal each morning. She did this religiously and lived to the ripe old age of 103. She left behind 14 children, 30 grandchildren, 21 great-grandchildren, five great-great-grandchildren and a 40 foot HOLE where the crematorium used to be.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Youngest French grandson got bored with ordinary maths so this is what he's been doing. Worked the njmbers out looking at the clock.


Well done that lad!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We had that in grade school. A wonderful easy way to do math once you get it figured out. I went to college in my 40's. Had to take a math course called math for health sciences. Several weeks were devoted to roman numerals. I was amazed as I knew all that stuff, the other students were asea as they had never learned anything about them.


I didn't find it hard to grasp compared to our UK system of pounds shillings and pence because it was virtually metric, much easier to get your head round!! In case you don't know, pre decimalisation here in 1974, we had 4 farthings to a penny, 12 pence to a shilling and 20 shilling to the pound! And of course the avoirdupois weights system pounds and ounces was a total mystery when it came to maths questions!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'm a biblioholic, books are like old friends and very difficult to part with.


Sadly, I haven't the space to store them and rarely go back for a second read so I usually take mine to the station where there is a free book exchange bookcase! Sometimes, I'm sad to let them go but nice to know someone else will be able to enjoy them!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Susan, some of the nicer relaxing outfits look as chic a street clothes, even I think I'm dressed! :sm17: xoxo


The ladies in Vietnam mostly wear 'day' pyjamas but always look very chic, even the market stallholders!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a half and half Norfolk. One way the sun is out the other way black clouds so it could do anything today, at least the wind has died down. So much to do like knitting, blocking, housework, I'm spoilt for choice. Maybe tomorrow. Saw three Muntjac deer in the field behind us this morning, they look like giant rabbits when they bound across the field. Well that's it for now, hope you all find lots to do and keep well. xx


I bet that was a thrill to see the deer out there, hope they come back when I next visit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and very chilly London! We have done the short walk to the paper shop, DH waits on a bench outside, and I really should have had my warm gloves on!! Will be doing the supermarket run this afternoon, still no delivery slots around here, but will do it on my own for the first time since about 1969! Let's hope they've go some stuff to sell me!!

Other than that, it will be a bit of housework and then some knitting!! Have the best day you can, my friends, this will all end eventually!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hopefully, a few smiles from my sister to brighten your day!! xxxx
> 
> You have to hand it to old people. They think smart!
> 
> A doctor that had been seeing an 80-year-old woman for most of her life finally retired. At her next checkup, the new doctor told her to bring a list of all the medicines that had been prescribed for her. As the doctor was looking through these his eyes grew wide as he realized Grandma had a prescription for birth control pills.
> "Mrs. Smith, do you realize these are birth control pills?"
> "Yes, they help me sleep at night."
> "Mrs. Smith, I assure you there is absolutely nothing in these that could possibly help you sleep!"
> She reached out and patted the young doctor's knee and said, "Yes, dear, I know that. But every morning, I grind one up and mix it in the glass of orange juice that my 16-year-old Granddaughter drinks. And believe me it definitely helps me sleep at night."
> You gotta love Grandmas!
> 
> A man was riding on a full bus minding his own business when the gorgeous woman next to him started to breast-feed her baby. The baby wouldn't take it so she said, "Come on sweetie, eat it all up or I'll have to give it to this nice man next to us." Five minutes later the baby was still not feeding, so she said, "Come on, honey. Take it or I'll give it to this nice man here." A few minutes later the anxious man blurted out, "Come on kid. Make up your mind! I was supposed to get off four stops ago!"
> 
> Students in an advanced Biology class were taking their mid-term exam. The last question was, 'Name seven advantages of Mother's Milk.' The question was worth 70 points or none at all. One student was hard put to think of seven advantages He wrote:
> 1) It is perfect formula for the child.
> 2) It provides immunity against several diseases.
> 3) It is always the right temperature.
> 4) It is inexpensive.
> 5) It bonds the child to mother and vice versa.
> 6) It is always available as needed
> And then the student was stuck. Finally, in desperation, just before the bell rang indicating the end of the test he wrote:
> 7) It comes in two attractive containers and it's high enough off the ground where the cat can't get it.
> He got an A+.
> 
> A woman and her 12-year-old son were riding in a taxi in Detroit . It was raining and all the prostitutes were standing under awnings.
> "Mom," said the boy, "what are all those women doing?"
> "They're waiting for their husbands to get off work," she replied
> The taxi driver turns around and says, "Geez lady, why don't you tell him the truth? They're hookers, boy! They have sex with men for money."
> The little boy's eyes get wide and he says, "Is that true Mom?"
> His mother, glaring hard at the driver, answers "Yes."
> After a few minutes the kid asks, "Mom, if those women have babies, what happens to them?"
> She said, "Most of them become taxi drivers."
> 
> An elderly, but hardy cattleman from Texas once told a young female neighbor that if she wanted to live a long life, the secret was to sprinkle a pinch of gunpowder on her oatmeal each morning. She did this religiously and lived to the ripe old age of 103. She left behind 14 children, 30 grandchildren, 21 great-grandchildren, five great-great-grandchildren and a 40 foot HOLE where the crematorium used to be.


Sat here with a silly grin on my face all the way through. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I bet that was a thrill to see the deer out there, hope they come back when I next visit!! xxxx


So do I but you have to be quick, or lucky, they just bound across and disappear in the bushes in the middle of the field. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased Mr. Wonderful has finished his treatment, one less worry for you both. xx


From me also Jinx, and hopefully the treatment will last a long time! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> My DH still went for his paper regardless but he did wear his mask. xxxx


He is improving! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EST and 7'C (45'F). It is raining again. It rained off and on all weekend. We even had a thunderstorm yesterday, but after the thunderstorm, the sun came out and the temperature spiked to over 15'C. Too bad it only lasted for an hour.
I "girded my loins" for my bi-weekly grocery shopping on Saturday. I didn't go to Costco in Peterborough but I did try to order online from them. Their store in Peterborough is almost empty but I was able to get laundry supplies that will be delivered next weekend. I had to go to 3 grocery stores before I found one where the line-up wasn't too bad. I got potatoes and some PARSNIPS (woo hoo). I couldn't get any toilet paper. We have some, I just wanted to replace what we've used. I got the last paper towels in the store. I couldn't get ANY cat kibble, which is becoming a problem already. I also couldn't get any online. Our Cobourg Walmart wasn't set up for online shopping and they are still lagging in that part. We did get a case of cat food from Amazon, so I may need to pay their higher prices and get the kibble from them.
I recuperated from shopping by doing laundry.
Sunday, there was another meltdown in my house because mum's anti-virus ran out and the website will no longer accept the boxes that she bought at Christmas. All the antivirus companies have gone to subscription service where you pay per month/year. And you have to give them your credit card. That is the part that I really detest. They say they are doing it for our benefit. BS BS BS. And it is almost impossible to stop payments on their accounts. Because how can you prove that you didnt' use their antivirus (Unless you change computers). We didn't get any resolution to this. Mum is going to call them today and see if there is some way to get her purchase set up.
I made home-made pizza for supper. 1/2 bacon and cheese and the other half olive, onion and pepper in cheese. Very filling. We have enough for another meal.
It was hard to get up today with the rain falling.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have a sun room on our old house (very like a conservatory). We once had a pizza delivery man slog a pizza through our 600 feet of snow drifted drive to see us open the door to the sunroom with shorts and tank tops on, because our sunroom was so warm. We brought him in to warm up and gave him a coffee before sending him back into the snow.
> The power of the sun. :sm24:


Yes, getting our Solar Panels, is one of the best things we have done, but we should have got a larger system, then we wouldn't still be getting a Power bill! Our Power bill has always been low, but once the Solar Panels kicked in, the amount of our bill was dramatically decreased!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and very chilly London! We have done the short walk to the paper shop, DH waits on a bench outside, and I really should have had my warm gloves on!! Will be doing the supermarket run this afternoon, still no delivery slots around here, but will do it on my own for the first time since about 1969! Let's hope they've go some stuff to sell me!!
> 
> Other than that, it will be a bit of housework and then some knitting!! Have the best day you can, my friends, this will all end eventually!! xxxxxxxxxxx


And the gloves can be washed. Maybe wear them in the grocery store so you don't touch anything that has been exposed in the store.
DD has been washing everything coming from the grocery store in soapy water.
Good luck and hopefully you find what you need.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hopefully, a few smiles from my sister to brighten your day!! xxxx
> 
> You have to hand it to old people. They think smart!
> 
> A doctor that had been seeing an 80-year-old woman for most of her life finally retired. At her next checkup, the new doctor told her to bring a list of all the medicines that had been prescribed for her. As the doctor was looking through these his eyes grew wide as he realized Grandma had a prescription for birth control pills.
> "Mrs. Smith, do you realize these are birth control pills?"
> "Yes, they help me sleep at night."
> "Mrs. Smith, I assure you there is absolutely nothing in these that could possibly help you sleep!"
> She reached out and patted the young doctor's knee and said, "Yes, dear, I know that. But every morning, I grind one up and mix it in the glass of orange juice that my 16-year-old Granddaughter drinks. And believe me it definitely helps me sleep at night."
> You gotta love Grandmas!
> 
> A man was riding on a full bus minding his own business when the gorgeous woman next to him started to breast-feed her baby. The baby wouldn't take it so she said, "Come on sweetie, eat it all up or I'll have to give it to this nice man next to us." Five minutes later the baby was still not feeding, so she said, "Come on, honey. Take it or I'll give it to this nice man here." A few minutes later the anxious man blurted out, "Come on kid. Make up your mind! I was supposed to get off four stops ago!"
> 
> Students in an advanced Biology class were taking their mid-term exam. The last question was, 'Name seven advantages of Mother's Milk.' The question was worth 70 points or none at all. One student was hard put to think of seven advantages He wrote:
> 1) It is perfect formula for the child.
> 2) It provides immunity against several diseases.
> 3) It is always the right temperature.
> 4) It is inexpensive.
> 5) It bonds the child to mother and vice versa.
> 6) It is always available as needed
> And then the student was stuck. Finally, in desperation, just before the bell rang indicating the end of the test he wrote:
> 7) It comes in two attractive containers and it's high enough off the ground where the cat can't get it.
> He got an A+.
> 
> A woman and her 12-year-old son were riding in a taxi in Detroit . It was raining and all the prostitutes were standing under awnings.
> "Mom," said the boy, "what are all those women doing?"
> "They're waiting for their husbands to get off work," she replied
> The taxi driver turns around and says, "Geez lady, why don't you tell him the truth? They're hookers, boy! They have sex with men for money."
> The little boy's eyes get wide and he says, "Is that true Mom?"
> His mother, glaring hard at the driver, answers "Yes."
> After a few minutes the kid asks, "Mom, if those women have babies, what happens to them?"
> She said, "Most of them become taxi drivers."
> 
> An elderly, but hardy cattleman from Texas once told a young female neighbor that if she wanted to live a long life, the secret was to sprinkle a pinch of gunpowder on her oatmeal each morning. She did this religiously and lived to the ripe old age of 103. She left behind 14 children, 30 grandchildren, 21 great-grandchildren, five great-great-grandchildren and a 40 foot HOLE where the crematorium used to be.


Thank you to you and your sister.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It's such a shame there is no small child, at your home, they would be able to keep busy, by + trying to identify all of the animals, that visit your yard. ???????????? xoxoxo


We have a bird book about 4 inches thick to help with the birds. Google helps too.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Finished the little hearts and they are all ready to be collected and also finished the fourth bear. Think I'll do some embroidery today.
> 
> This morning is our video link up with Creative Chaosy. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Lunchtime I have a supermarket delivery coming, there are some items unavailable and some substitutes, but on the whole all the necessaries will be delivered.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and stay safe. xxx


Happy Monday.
I love that you are doing a video link with Creative Chaos.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> When it finally gets to the time for me to have my surgery, they might actually have to sedate me, but I am going to try and not get over-anxious, so that I can experience the entire thing, but I also fully accept, that I might still need more than mildish sedation, due to increasing anxiety, and the possibility of not being able to relax, and remain calm. I am able to achieve calmness, outside of an Opereating Theatre, but inside of one, that is an entirely different level of being! ????????????
> 
> *** Stay Vigilent, Safe and Healthy xoxoxo


Stay safe Judi. 
After this pandemic a lot of things will be easier.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a half and half Norfolk. One way the sun is out the other way black clouds so it could do anything today, at least the wind has died down. So much to do like knitting, blocking, housework, I'm spoilt for choice. Maybe tomorrow. Saw three Muntjac deer in the field behind us this morning, they look like giant rabbits when they bound across the field. Well that's it for now, hope you all find lots to do and keep well. xx


The housework can wait.
That's wonderful that you saw deer. Our back yard has had a multitude of bunnies, and one groundhog, but nothing bigger.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you were able to get up regardless of the rain. You would not want to be late to work.
The credit card issue can be a real problem. I use a free anti virus. Every time I use it they want me to upgrade and pay for the upgrade.
Shopping has become a real challenge. The one thing I need and no one else I know can find is distilled water. It is needed for his cpap machine. We are on our last gallon. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EST and 7'C (45'F). It is raining again. It rained off and on all weekend. We even had a thunderstorm yesterday, but after the thunderstorm, the sun came out and the temperature spiked to over 15'C. Too bad it only lasted for an hour.
> I "girded my loins" for my bi-weekly grocery shopping on Saturday. I didn't go to Costco in Peterborough but I did try to order online from them. Their store in Peterborough is almost empty but I was able to get laundry supplies that will be delivered next weekend. I had to go to 3 grocery stores before I found one where the line-up wasn't too bad. I got potatoes and some PARSNIPS (woo hoo). I couldn't get any toilet paper. We have some, I just wanted to replace what we've used. I got the last paper towels in the store. I couldn't get ANY cat kibble, which is becoming a problem already. I also couldn't get any online. Our Cobourg Walmart wasn't set up for online shopping and they are still lagging in that part. We did get a case of cat food from Amazon, so I may need to pay their higher prices and get the kibble from them.
> I recuperated from shopping by doing laundry.
> Sunday, there was another meltdown in my house because mum's anti-virus ran out and the website will no longer accept the boxes that she bought at Christmas. All the antivirus companies have gone to subscription service where you pay per month/year. And you have to give them your credit card. That is the part that I really detest. They say they are doing it for our benefit. BS BS BS. And it is almost impossible to stop payments on their accounts. Because how can you prove that you didnt' use their antivirus (Unless you change computers). We didn't get any resolution to this. Mum is going to call them today and see if there is some way to get her purchase set up.
> I made home-made pizza for supper. 1/2 bacon and cheese and the other half olive, onion and pepper in cheese. Very filling. We have enough for another meal.
> It was hard to get up today with the rain falling.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Some people will never even understand the concept of thinking of their actions having an impact on others; and there are also another section of the community, who would not even care how their actions affect others, and that would even be regardless of age, or health; as long as they can continue to do what they want, where & when they want! ???????????? xoxoxo


Adults in Toronto have been tearing down the warning signs in the playgrounds and removing the tape so their children can play on the uncleaned equipment. The Toronto mayor is now talking about removing the equipment if this continues. And it will take forever to replace once the virus is over.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> ???????? Unfortunately for me, that is the only way I can have any coffee, and I really liked my cup of coffee, especially a Vienna Coffee; but I haven't had a real coffee for almost 20 years, except for the occasional sweet black coffee, which I only have if I have forgotten my Asthma medications, and am having a semi-severe Asthma Episode; and it works like a charm, and quite rapidly as well! So when I saw the Ice Coffee Giant Twin; I was extremely happy, because it is two of my most favourite things, in one delicious package; but I thought that it would be available, at least in the Uk, in some of your shops! Is there an Australian Delicacies shop, any where near you, or even not too far away? I could send a pack of 5 over to you, but it would be a Mocca Shake, by the time it arrived at your place, and perhaps even a bit chunky, and sour; and it wouldn't be the.-sweet treat that you would have been looking forward too! ???????????????? xoxoxo


We have a British shop (currently closed) but no Australian shop. I was lucky that our local grocery store carries TimTams in several flavours.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Looking for pluses in this situation I think you and your guy having a morning walk together is a good thing. Hoping your shopping trip is successful.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and very chilly London! We have done the short walk to the paper shop, DH waits on a bench outside, and I really should have had my warm gloves on!! Will be doing the supermarket run this afternoon, still no delivery slots around here, but will do it on my own for the first time since about 1969! Let's hope they've go some stuff to sell me!!
> 
> Other than that, it will be a bit of housework and then some knitting!! Have the best day you can, my friends, this will all end eventually!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Most important.. hands away from face, not easy to do. xoxo


That's why you put on a mask or cowl. Even if it isn't effective at stopping virus droplets, it will keep you from touching your face.
I have a problem with wanting to move hair off my face so I put a ton of bretts in my hair before I went to the grocery store.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have an N95 respirator with 6 refills that is similar only the filter is up front. It's not medical, but will do in a pinch I guess. My thoughts are, how many times can one wear it before it's not useful. I've also got a good stash of latex gloves, was smart enough to order 2 boxes before any of this happened. In my case I'm all dressed up with nowhere to go as I haven't' been out in almost a year! Blue's your colour Jacky :sm04:


Hopefully you won't need to go anywhere where that mask is necessary, but good to know that you have it, just in case.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Look towards the sun and ignore the black clouds. I know the deer are smallish, but surprised they would be referred to as rabbit size. ????????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a half and half Norfolk. One way the sun is out the other way black clouds so it could do anything today, at least the wind has died down. So much to do like knitting, blocking, housework, I'm spoilt for choice. Maybe tomorrow. Saw three Muntjac deer in the field behind us this morning, they look like giant rabbits when they bound across the field. Well that's it for now, hope you all find lots to do and keep well. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm a biblioholic, books are like old friends and very difficult to part with.


I know that feeling. Mum tried to throw out one of my favourite books. The cover has fallen off, but I got it back from her and stored it in one of my boxes. Cover or no cover, I can still read it. It's a book from 1893 called "Beautiful Joe", inspired by a dog from Meaford, Ontario.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The housework can wait.
> That's wonderful that you saw deer. Our back yard has had a multitude of bunnies, and one groundhog, but nothing bigger.


Yes it's still waiting but did get another shawl on the blocks. It's going to be embarrassing when I see how many I've got at the end. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> They are beautiful. My cats wake at the old time


Bella-kitty still gets me up at 4am. Winter and summer.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you are getting a delivery. It has become an interesting experience doing online shopping. Many out of stock notices and after ordering getting a few substitutes which we can accept or decline. The substitutes are usually a larger size than we ordered or a different brand. We seldom decline a substitute as we always get more than we paid for by accepting the substitute.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Finished the little hearts and they are all ready to be collected and also finished the fourth bear. Think I'll do some embroidery today.
> 
> This morning is our video link up with Creative Chaosy. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Lunchtime I have a supermarket delivery coming, there are some items unavailable and some substitutes, but on the whole all the necessaries will be delivered.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and stay safe. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Youngest French grandson got bored with ordinary maths so this is what he's been doing. Worked the njmbers out looking at the clock.


It looks like he is ready for algebra. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have actually begun to believe that there is a very large segment of people who don't care about anyone else, except themseleves, and they will try their hardest, to not let anything, or anyone, change the way they live their lives! I am also fairly sure that those people also think that the Quarantining, and social distancing, are a total waste of time, and not necessary, at all. Unfortunately it will be some of these people who will have a positive result, if tested, and they will also bethe ones who will deliberately go out, in an attemp to infect others!
> Sometimes, I am desperately ashamed of being a Human, due to the way, that for too many of our kind, consider it to be their God given right, to mistreat anything, and anyone, if it means that they, themselves will have more time, money, or any thing else that they think will make them more important, than anyone else! ????????????
> I had better make that the end of my rant, and put my Soapbox away, again! I am going to see if I can get some sleep, my days, and nights, have been really out of whack lately, which is not necessarily bad, but I am also not catching up on the l ost sleep through the day, either!
> 
> Good night ladies, I am going to try to get some sleep, but this hasn't worked for the previous two rights, so I don't hold out much hope!
> stay safe, and as well as you are able! xoxoxo


Rant from your soapbox anytime. You're right. 1/3 of Ontario's people say that the virus outbreak hasn't affected them. So they haven't noticed the closed shops and services!!!!! Or they haven't been doing the physical distancing!!!!. 
Sleep well.


----------



## jinx

The metric system certainly is easily to grasp than our method of weights and measures. I am surprised at how slow we have been switching to metric. Mr. Wonderful has used metric tools for many many years and in health care the metric system is often used. So both of us have a good concept of metric, but often need to do math to use it in our everyday projects.



London Girl said:


> I didn't find it hard to grasp compared to our UK system of pounds shillings and pence because it was virtually metric, much easier to get your head round!! In case you don't know, pre decimalisation here in 1974, we had 4 farthings to a penny, 12 pence to a shilling and 20 shilling to the pound! And of course the avoirdupois weights system pounds and ounces was a total mystery when it came to maths questions!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off here and go to work. 
I'm thinking of NOT setting up a new thread. Let's see how long this one keeps going. I don't want to lose Polly right now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Look towards the sun and ignore the black clouds. I know the deer are smallish, but surprised they would be referred to as rabbit size. ????????????


Well I think I did say giant rabbit size but when they bounding across the open ground their white back ends bobbing they do look like an oversized rabbit. xx


----------



## jinx

Recently I have spent a lot of time at my desk which is in front of the window overlooking our neighbors yard. There is one baby squirrel that runs around in her driveway several times a day. In my boredom I have started looking forward to this one tiny creature as he plays and romps in the yard. Strange there are not more squirrels or chipmunks etc. Maybe the rest of them are in isolation.



nitz8catz said:


> The housework can wait.
> That's wonderful that you saw deer. Our back yard has had a multitude of bunnies, and one groundhog, but nothing bigger.


----------



## jinx

Ah yes, the tail and white patches are similar. Very interesting. Just kidding before.



Barn-dweller said:


> Well I think I did say giant rabbit size but when they bounding across the open ground their white back ends bobbing they do look like an oversized rabbit. xx


----------



## jinx

Did you not have a class on roman numerals in grade school? Then again I am older and teaching roman numerals has no longer been taught here for many years.



nitz8catz said:


> It looks like he is ready for algebra. :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I think I did say giant rabbit size but when they bounding across the open ground their white back ends bobbing they do look like an oversized rabbit. xx


Well it is getting near Easter x


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> There was just a notice on the TV that the kids will NOT be going back to school on April 6. They are saying that online classes will continue until the Ontario Health minister says it is safe for the kids to go back to school.


That is excellent, but I think many parents will be undecided, as to whether this is a good, a bad, thing for them. The children, on the other hand, will be delirious with the freedom; unless the parents decide to home school!
I have met a lot of Home Schooling Families, and all of the children seemed to be quite well adjusted, and also passed their classes really well, not just a scrape through, some of the parents had taken their children out of School, because they either couldn't, or wouldn't, do alot of the work that they were expected to be able to do. Then when these children began doing their lessons at home, usually with the Mother doing the teaching, but sometimes the father did the teaching, and the effect was the same, regardless of which parent did the teaching! Some parents shared the teaching; and in that case, each parent teaches the subjects that they were better at, and that then gave the children the best teaching available!

Damn it, I've done it again, let my brain dictate to my writing hand, and whatever was sent out; has just been put down!

So +hat is me done for, I am now going to do some knitting! I haven't caught up, by a longshot yet, but I need to catchup with my knitting!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hopefully, a few smiles from my sister to brighten your day!! xxxx
> 
> You have to hand it to old people. They think smart!
> 
> A doctor that had been seeing an 80-year-old woman for most of her life finally retired. At her next checkup, the new doctor told her to bring a list of all the medicines that had been prescribed for her. As the doctor was looking through these his eyes grew wide as he realized Grandma had a prescription for birth control pills.
> "Mrs. Smith, do you realize these are birth control pills?"
> "Yes, they help me sleep at night."
> "Mrs. Smith, I assure you there is absolutely nothing in these that could possibly help you sleep!"
> She reached out and patted the young doctor's knee and said, "Yes, dear, I know that. But every morning, I grind one up and mix it in the glass of orange juice that my 16-year-old Granddaughter drinks. And believe me it definitely helps me sleep at night."
> You gotta love Grandmas!
> 
> A man was riding on a full bus minding his own business when the gorgeous woman next to him started to breast-feed her baby. The baby wouldn't take it so she said, "Come on sweetie, eat it all up or I'll have to give it to this nice man next to us." Five minutes later the baby was still not feeding, so she said, "Come on, honey. Take it or I'll give it to this nice man here." A few minutes later the anxious man blurted out, "Come on kid. Make up your mind! I was supposed to get off four stops ago!"
> 
> Students in an advanced Biology class were taking their mid-term exam. The last question was, 'Name seven advantages of Mother's Milk.' The question was worth 70 points or none at all. One student was hard put to think of seven advantages He wrote:
> 1) It is perfect formula for the child.
> 2) It provides immunity against several diseases.
> 3) It is always the right temperature.
> 4) It is inexpensive.
> 5) It bonds the child to mother and vice versa.
> 6) It is always available as needed
> And then the student was stuck. Finally, in desperation, just before the bell rang indicating the end of the test he wrote:
> 7) It comes in two attractive containers and it's high enough off the ground where the cat can't get it.
> He got an A+.
> 
> A woman and her 12-year-old son were riding in a taxi in Detroit . It was raining and all the prostitutes were standing under awnings.
> "Mom," said the boy, "what are all those women doing?"
> "They're waiting for their husbands to get off work," she replied
> The taxi driver turns around and says, "Geez lady, why don't you tell him the truth? They're hookers, boy! They have sex with men for money."
> The little boy's eyes get wide and he says, "Is that true Mom?"
> His mother, glaring hard at the driver, answers "Yes."
> After a few minutes the kid asks, "Mom, if those women have babies, what happens to them?"
> She said, "Most of them become taxi drivers."
> 
> An elderly, but hardy cattleman from Texas once told a young female neighbor that if she wanted to live a long life, the secret was to sprinkle a pinch of gunpowder on her oatmeal each morning. She did this religiously and lived to the ripe old age of 103. She left behind 14 children, 30 grandchildren, 21 great-grandchildren, five great-great-grandchildren and a 40 foot HOLE where the crematorium used to be.


Those are all great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Very windy and a bit wet here this morning. Our president said last night that will are to continue practice social distancing through the end of April. Good decision. Laundry today and then probably helping Mr. Ric at the hangar again today. Got a lot sorted yesterday, so hopefully will be doing more loading today. I hope you all have a good one and stay healthy. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Love the funnies June.

Groceries all delivered to my porch. Fridge and freezer dtuff cleaned and put away. The rest stays in the porch for 3 days.

Had a great time Whatsapping craft group this morning. It is working really well. X


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've had a quite active day, not a lot but I've seen the dog and Andrew and we shouted over the gate. Marg came up and sat in my porch for 10mins. I had a phone call from the girl that sits by me at s and b and we caught up. And that my sisters is the highlight of the day.....not really, I'm safe and loved, been in touch with Stephen and he's been laid off from work. No more working from home. So, he's a bit concerned just like millions of others. At least we are safe. He took sue out through the lonely woods first thing this morning as she's not been out for a fortnight. She'd like that.

I got through to trainline and I think everything's going ahead with my refund. Just think girls, we would have met up tomorrow. We just have to resign ourselves to the fact that York wasn't ready for us. I think it was always in jeopardy. So tomorrow we'll all give ourselves a group hug. Until the next time. 

That's my news over with so I'll catch up now. Many of you will notice I've come to bed a bit later tonight. Instead of 4pm I didn't come until 4.30pm. ????????????

Love yawl. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I agree with that. Also the video games have so much violence and death. Then you restart the game and all the death is erased. Some people just do not get that is not real life.


Some folk are just MORONS????????????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Youngest French grandson got bored with ordinary maths so this is what he's been doing. Worked the njmbers out looking at the clock.


Well done Liam.....


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Finished the little hearts and they are all ready to be collected and also finished the fourth bear. Think I'll do some embroidery today.
> 
> This morning is our video link up with Creative Chaosy. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Lunchtime I have a supermarket delivery coming, there are some items unavailable and some substitutes, but on the whole all the necessaries will be delivered.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and stay safe. xxx


????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Do any of you feel as I do? I feel a prang, or a pring or whatever for people doing my shopping. They are all out to protect me, so when I get fed up and maybe bored, I shall have to remember this. I think I'm the lucky one.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you were able to get up regardless of the rain. You would not want to be late to work.
> The credit card issue can be a real problem. I use a free anti virus. Every time I use it they want me to upgrade and pay for the upgrade.
> Shopping has become a real challenge. The one thing I need and no one else I know can find is distilled water. It is needed for his cpap machine. We are on our last gallon.


Jinx, what I always used to do was to boil the water up in a kettle or pan and let it go cold....I believe it's then supposed to be distilled water. Hope this could work for you.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Look towards the sun and ignore the black clouds. I know the deer are smallish, but surprised they would be referred to as rabbit size. ????????????


It's a good job Jackie hasn't got any sheep. I wonder how the new tenants are doping with them. At least they could have lamb in this shortage.????????????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Adults in Toronto have been tearing down the warning signs in the playgrounds and removing the tape so their children can play on the uncleaned equipment. The Toronto mayor is now talking about removing the equipment if this continues. And it will take forever to replace once the virus is over.


You know, it takes a bit to get me fuming, but these people shoud be locked up. Is there something mentally wrong with them. Why would anyone want to put their children on perhaps, contaminated equipment. It's the kids I feel sorry for. There's not a lot of common sense around from the parents. What does it take eh? Can they get any thicker than they are?


----------



## grandma susan

Good idea nitz.....come back jolly


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Well it is getting near Easter x


I wonder if the Easter eggs are on ration. There seemed to be hundreds in the stores three weeks ago. Our lot were buying them at $1 each, it was cheaper than a bar of chocolate.


----------



## grandma susan

Did you know that Chris has the virus and is in bed? I sent a card the other day and she's just replied. She says she's never felt so poorly. Hang on in there chrissy


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I'm a biblioholic, books are like old friends and very difficult to part with.


You'd love my house then.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> ???????? Unfortunately for me, that is the only way I can have any coffee, and I really liked my cup of coffee, especially a Vienna Coffee; but I haven't had a real coffee for almost 20 years, except for the occasional sweet black coffee, which I only have if I have forgotten my Asthma medications, and am having a semi-severe Asthma Episode; and it works like a charm, and quite rapidly as well! So when I saw the Ice Coffee Giant Twin; I was extremely happy, because it is two of my most favourite things, in one delicious package; but I thought that it would be available, at least in the Uk, in some of your shops! Is there an Australian Delicacies shop, any where near you, or even not too far away? I could send a pack of 5 over to you, but it would be a Mocca Shake, by the time it arrived at your place, and perhaps even a bit chunky, and sour; and it wouldn't be the.-sweet treat that you would have been looking forward too! ???????????????? xoxoxo


No thanks! I'm come and get them.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I didn't find it hard to grasp compared to our UK system of pounds shillings and pence because it was virtually metric, much easier to get your head round!! In case you don't know, pre decimalisation here in 1974, we had 4 farthings to a penny, 12 pence to a shilling and 20 shilling to the pound! And of course the avoirdupois weights system pounds and ounces was a total mystery when it came to maths questions!!xxxx


I can still think in farthings, groats, pennies, florins, half-crowns, crowns, angels etc, if I concentrate!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Did you not have a class on roman numerals in grade school? Then again I am older and teaching roman numerals has no longer been taught here for many years.


It should be. Films etc are dated in Roman numerals, among other things.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Did you know that Chris has the virus and is in bed? I sent a card the other day and she's just replied. She says she's never felt so poorly. Hang on in there chrissy


Now I feel guilty for not contacting her. Hang in there Chris, we love you.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> The ladies in Vietnam mostly wear 'day' pyjamas but always look very chic, even the market stallholders!! xxxx


Bet you could make your last pj pattern into fashionable day wear as well. I have a pair with of relaxing pants with small conservative print, narrow elastic waist and drawstring. I bought tops with solid colours that matched so I could wear for comfort in the daytime... alas they are getting worn out now. :sm13: I'm going to goggle Vietmanese wear. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

Thanks for that idea. The vapor that comes off the boiled water is distilled. Then the vapor needs to be cooled back into moisture, the moisture that was vapor is distilled. The minerals stay in the original water and are to heavy to rise up into the vapor. Now is that clear as mud? ????????


grandma susan said:


> Jinx, what I always used to do was to boil the water up in a kettle or pan and let it go cold....I believe it's then supposed to be distilled water. Hope this could work for you.


----------



## jinx

I agree I believe we see it most often in the credits for films. We also see it to tell what year Super Bowl is being played. I would bet 90% of the people that see Super Bowl XLVIII have no idea what that means.????



SaxonLady said:


> It should be. Films etc are dated in Roman numerals, among other things.


----------



## jinx

I have been keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. I was hoping she would feel up to sharing with us soon. So sad to hear the reason we have not heard from her. Hoping she is over the worse of it and will get better day by day.



grandma susan said:


> Did you know that Chris has the virus and is in bed? I sent a card the other day and she's just replied. She says she's never felt so poorly. Hang on in there chrissy


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I have been keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. I was hoping she would feel up to sharing with us soon. So sad to hear the reason we have not heard from her. Hoping she is over the worse of it and will get better day by day.


I have, too, been keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. We miss you and love you, Chris, and hope you will be back with us soon. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EST and 7'C (45'F). It is raining again. It rained off and on all weekend. We even had a thunderstorm yesterday, but after the thunderstorm, the sun came out and the temperature spiked to over 15'C. Too bad it only lasted for an hour.
> I "girded my loins" for my bi-weekly grocery shopping on Saturday. I didn't go to Costco in Peterborough but I did try to order online from them. Their store in Peterborough is almost empty but I was able to get laundry supplies that will be delivered next weekend. I had to go to 3 grocery stores before I found one where the line-up wasn't too bad. I got potatoes and some PARSNIPS (woo hoo). I couldn't get any toilet paper. We have some, I just wanted to replace what we've used. I got the last paper towels in the store. I couldn't get ANY cat kibble, which is becoming a problem already. I also couldn't get any online. Our Cobourg Walmart wasn't set up for online shopping and they are still lagging in that part. We did get a case of cat food from Amazon, so I may need to pay their higher prices and get the kibble from them.
> I recuperated from shopping by doing laundry.
> Sunday, there was another meltdown in my house because mum's anti-virus ran out and the website will no longer accept the boxes that she bought at Christmas. All the antivirus companies have gone to subscription service where you pay per month/year. And you have to give them your credit card. That is the part that I really detest. They say they are doing it for our benefit. BS BS BS. And it is almost impossible to stop payments on their accounts. Because how can you prove that you didnt' use their antivirus (Unless you change computers). We didn't get any resolution to this. Mum is going to call them today and see if there is some way to get her purchase set up.
> I made home-made pizza for supper. 1/2 bacon and cheese and the other half olive, onion and pepper in cheese. Very filling. We have enough for another meal.
> It was hard to get up today with the rain falling.


You almost got me there Mav, I thought your Mom was onto some anti-virals for herself lol! I agree, they are doing that with photo editing software now as well. Just think of the $$$ they are making. I did find one that is almost like photoshop for a decent price that I can own so they are still out there.

Pizza looks yummy, did you make your own crust? I would only eat PARSNIPS if they were the last vegetable on earth holding my nose with my eyes closed! :sm04:

No grocery store cat kibble out here either and tinned is just as bad. Have you checked any of the local owner pet supply as they are essential service and stepping up to the plate. Even had Mom's delivered free.. they have some middle of the road kibble like Summit that is a good brand.

I can't believe there is still a shortage of toilet paper in Canada. DD is using Kleenex and disposing of it properly so not to have her head pumping stuff into the ocean. Sounds like they don't have a pump station where she is. She's still working one job as the government has some sort of incentive now for employer's to keep staff working. 
They are wearing face shields like welders to ward off direct spray from coughs and sneezes.. but if people are doing that they shouldn't be out in the first place! Myself I'm thinking that the shields give a false sense of protection as the bottom chin is still exposed.

It's a very dark rainy day here. The hummers are all busy at the only feeder I have left, one that looks like a flying saucer. The other 2 cup bottle succumbed to intermittent freezing and thawing even though I had it wrapped with a pamper all winter. Not cheap, a new one to replace is $28. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The housework can wait.
> That's wonderful that you saw deer. Our back yard has had a multitude of bunnies, and one groundhog, but nothing bigger.


An Elk poach down the road this week, and I'm almost certain locally done. People are probably thinking the coast is clear to do more illegal deeds now. It was taken a section at a time so no doubt they were concerned about getting caught. Wondering why conservation wouldn't have moved it when the found the hide was removed.. decided to leave it for the eagles?

We lost our most beautiful "Lone Wolf" Tayaka last week. He was left from litter when very young and learned to fend for himself. He also was very documented and followed, David Suzuki did a documentary for the Nature of Things and he was watched by a biologist. In someone's wisdom they decided to move him to Port Renfrew in the hope he would find a mate. Should have left him where he was, as he migrated to the wilderness near Shawnigan Lake and was shot by a hunter. The last photo was taken 1 week before he was shot.

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/27/canada-mourns-takaya-the-lone-sea-wolf-whose-spirit-captured-the-world-aoe

May Tayaka's spirit follow his hunter for the rest of his life. RIP Lone Wolf.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> An Elk poach down the road this week, and I'm almost certain locally done. People are probably thinking the coast is clear to do more illegal deeds now. It was taken a section at a time so no doubt they were concerned about getting caught. Wondering why conservation wouldn't have moved it when the found the hide was removed.. decided to leave it for the eagles?
> 
> We lost our most beautiful "Lone Wolf" Tayaka last week. He was left from litter when very young and learned to fend for himself. He also was very documented and followed, David Suzuki did a documentary for the Nature of Things and he was watched by a biologist. In someone's wisdom they decided to move him to Port Renfrew in the hope he would find a mate. Should have left him where he was, as he migrated to the wilderness near Shawnigan Lake and was shot by a hunter. The last photo was taken 1 week before he was shot.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/27/canada-mourns-takaya-the-lone-sea-wolf-whose-spirit-captured-the-world-aoe
> 
> May Tayaka's spirit follow his hunter for the rest of his life. RIP Lone Wolf.


What a sad story, I love wolves, especially lone ones. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Adults in Toronto have been tearing down the warning signs in the playgrounds and removing the tape so their children can play on the uncleaned equipment. The Toronto mayor is now talking about removing the equipment if this continues. And it will take forever to replace once the virus is over.


Like parents letting their babies and toddlers crawl on ER floors.. :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> What a sad story, I love wolves, especially lone ones. xx


We are heartbroken out here. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Adults in Toronto have been tearing down the warning signs in the playgrounds and removing the tape so their children can play on the uncleaned equipment. The Toronto mayor is now talking about removing the equipment if this continues. And it will take forever to replace once the virus is over.


But it will serve them right, although it will be a shame for those that did as they were told. Just stupid!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Looking for pluses in this situation I think you and your guy having a morning walk together is a good thing. Hoping your shopping trip is successful.


Thanks jinx! Shopping went ok, had my mask and gloves, I think it did the job. Got to the car park, it was quite empty, grabbed a trolley and headed for the door and lady standing there directed me to the end of the queue which wound its way right round the perimeter of the car park. Then it started raining. It was 25 minutes before I got inside but just inside the door, big stack of 'value' TRs!! Not desperate for them but grabbed 'em anyway. Got most of what I wanted, long life milk, haven't seen that for a while, frozen peas, baked beans, couldn't get any flour, pasties, frozen cherries, bourbon biscuits but we can live quite happily without those. Then I spotted the end of the queue to pay, which had been artfully wound around the aisles nearest the tills, down the pet food, up the kitchen stuff, down the magazines and cards....I was another 25 minutes in that!!! Anyway, got home alright and wiped everything, having washed my hands and thrown the gloves in the washer!! I guess I'll be doing that for some time to come, lucky me!! It felt a bit weird after doing it together for so long but I'm quite happy to adapt to whatever!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The metric system certainly is easily to grasp than our method of weights and measures. I am surprised at how slow we have been switching to metric. Mr. Wonderful has used metric tools for many many years and in health care the metric system is often used. So both of us have a good concept of metric, but often need to do math to use it in our everyday projects.


But you have always had 10 cents to the dollar?! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Strange isn't it? The only thing we do that is based on 10's. It seems like a dollar is only worth 10 cents, but it suppose to be worth 100 cents.



London Girl said:


> But you have always had 10 cents to the dollar?! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Youngest French grandson got bored with ordinary maths so this is what he's been doing. Worked the njmbers out looking at the clock.





grandma susan said:


> Well done Liam.....


He could grow up to become a Master Mathematician. He will go far!

The four grand daughters who moved with their family, further into the country, are looking for more complicated maths work also, they have finished all of their current work from their school! 
I think that, oncethis crisis is finished, there will be a lot of children, who will be quite a way ahead of the curriculum of their schools! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, no wind at the moment so might be a nice day. Have put a couple of bears in my windows for any kids going on a bear hunt. Not sure how well they will be able to see them as we are set back a bit. Finished my hat so am now making fingerless mitts to go with it and the scarf. Try and enjoy you day but stay safe. xx


----------



## Islander

I made it Jacky... 1:25 a.m and I finally got the grocery order through. Within 1/2 hr 2 days with delivery were ghosted and gone. Gotta be fast. Nice idea, the bears. oxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I made it Jacky... 1:25 a.m and I finally got the grocery order through. Within 1/2 hr 2 days with delivery were ghosted and gone. Gotta be fast. Nice idea, the bears. oxoxo


Well done at long last, now off to bed and sleep tight, see you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I wasn't talking about the operation. I know that's painless. However, when I had them last tested in an NHS hospital the drops they put in were sheer agony. This time I was at a private hospital and there was no pain as they numbed them first. I do need the ops, but I don't know how long for. There is a 10-month waiting list but ops have been suspended pro tem for obvious reasons. I am on the list though.


That is great Janet! As you know, I am also on the list for Cateract surgery, but I think any list here, might be on hold, until COVID-19 is finally defeated, and everything is getting back to normal; but I hope it doesn't take too long, to reach that status!
There have just been 35 Baggage handlers, in Adelaide, have just been diagnosed, with COVID-19; . and I think they were infected from handing the actual baggage!
I will keep my mouth closed, at this point, and also close this post! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done at long last, now off to bed and sleep tight, see you tomorrow. xxx


I have nothing to make me tight ... I'm off to bed! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, but it is still chilly. Finished my fourth teddy so last night I had a change and did some embroidery.

Today I must go and find the floor in my craft room. I don't understand how it gets in such a mess with only me going in there!

Happy Tuesday everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> An Elk poach down the road this week, and I'm almost certain locally done. People are probably thinking the coast is clear to do more illegal deeds now. It was taken a section at a time so no doubt they were concerned about getting caught. Wondering why conservation wouldn't have moved it when the found the hide was removed.. decided to leave it for the eagles?
> 
> We lost our most beautiful "Lone Wolf" Tayaka last week. He was left from litter when very young and learned to fend for himself. He also was very documented and followed, David Suzuki did a documentary for the Nature of Things and he was watched by a biologist. In someone's wisdom they decided to move him to Port Renfrew in the hope he would find a mate. Should have left him where he was, as he migrated to the wilderness near Shawnigan Lake and was shot by a hunter. The last photo was taken 1 week before he was shot.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/27/canada-mourns-takaya-the-lone-sea-wolf-whose-spirit-captured-the-world-aoe
> 
> May Tayaka's spirit follow his hunter for the rest of his life. RIP Lone Wolf.


Poor Tayaka and so sad he didn't find a mate, seems the animal kingdom is suffering along with the human race :sm03: :sm13: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Strange isn't it? The only thing we do that is based on 10's. It seems like a dollar is only worth 10 cents, but it suppose to be worth 100 cents.


10 pennies to the cent so 100 to a dollar? Or have I got that completely wrong?


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I made it Jacky... 1:25 a.m and I finally got the grocery order through. Within 1/2 hr 2 days with delivery were ghosted and gone. Gotta be fast. Nice idea, the bears. oxoxo


Oh well done!! My sister is trying to book 3 weeks ahead, the only slots available, but she is getting frustrated cos they won't let her book until her delivery tomorrow arrives!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, but it is still chilly. Finished my fourth teddy so last night I had a change and did some embroidery.
> 
> Today I must go and find the floor in my craft room. I don't understand how it gets in such a mess with only me going in there!
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. Xx


Cute bears, well done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and chilly London. However, we are promised 17'C here on Saturday!!!

Nothing planned for today but I have put the heating back on in my sewing room so I may get back down there later to play!!

Have the best day you can sisters and hang in there, we will laugh at this by this time next year!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Cute bears, well done!! xxxx


Thank you xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). It is drizzling at the moment.
Mum is getting ready for her last grocery run. Over 70s have been told to stay inside so the seniors shopping hour at the opening of the store is going to stop. There are 2 more cases in Cobourg bringing the local cases to 8. Someone has tested positive at the nuclear station where my brother works, so that place is getting scrubbed because it can't be shutdown. Where my brother lives has more cases too as the virus is in a couple of senior's residences there. There were 10 deaths this weekend in one of the residences. Our doctors, nurses, police, firemen and transit drivers are starting to get sick now.
All parks and outdoor facilities are closed now but some ADULTS have been breaking the fences and taking the signs down so they can "play" on the equipment. The teens, and 20's still think they are immortal. Education is staying closed and kids will need to elearn for the rest of the year. Not sure what they are doing for kids without access to computers, but there is an announcement coming tomorrow.
Not sure what is happening with the Princes' Gate outside the Canadian National Exhibition grounds in Toronto, but this is the second day that a car has crashed into it.
We had fun online yesterday. At one point everything outside of our business was unavailable. Luckily it only took about 15 minutes to find the offending piece of equipment and restart it.
I have almost 12" on my new project. How did that happen so fast?


----------



## Mirror

we done l ast year for redcross


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and chilly London. However, we are promised 17'C here on Saturday!!!
> 
> Nothing planned for today but I have put the heating back on in my sewing room so I may get back down there later to play!!
> 
> Have the best day you can sisters and hang in there, we will laugh at this by this time next year!! xxxxxxxxxx


That's summer weather for me. Enjoy.
Have fun sewing.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> 10 pennies to the cent so 100 to a dollar? Or have I got that completely wrong?


It should be 1penny=1cent (at least it is in Canada) so 100 pennies = $1 CAD. And 10 pennies=1dime. A quarter is the odd ball, 25 pennies= 1 quarter (or 1/4 of a dollar). And our dollar is called a loonie. And our two dollar coin is called a twonnie.
Apparently I'm not allowed to post a picture of our money, the "I'm not a robot just keeps going through pictures"


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Poor Tayaka and so sad he didn't find a mate, seems the animal kingdom is suffering along with the human race :sm03: :sm13: :sm25: xxxx


All our wolves in the area have been taken to the Wolf Sanctuary near my brother's cottage. Whenever they have more than 12 they release some of the new ones into Algonquin Provincial park. And they are always killed in that provincial park. Usually by getting hit by cars.
I;m sorry to hear about Tayaka. He was a special wolf.


----------



## jinx

The correct term for penny is cent. So a penny and a cent are the same thing. 10 cents make a dime. Other coins are nickel 5 cents, and quarter is 25 cents. 


London Girl said:


> 10 pennies to the cent so 100 to a dollar? Or have I got that completely wrong?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, but it is still chilly. Finished my fourth teddy so last night I had a change and did some embroidery.
> 
> Today I must go and find the floor in my craft room. I don't understand how it gets in such a mess with only me going in there!
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. Xx


Happy Tuesday.
Your teddies are lovely. The recipients will enjoy them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is great Janet! As you know, I am also on the list for Cateract surgery, but I think any list here, might be on hold, until COVID-19 is finally defeated, and everything is getting back to normal; but I hope it doesn't take too long, to reach that status!
> There have just been 35 Baggage handlers, in Adelaide, have just been diagnosed, with COVID-19; . and I think they were infected from handing the actual baggage!
> I will keep my mouth closed, at this point, and also close this post! xoxoxo


I will just say GLOVES. Everyone who has to work here has latex or even rubber gloves on.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I made it Jacky... 1:25 a.m and I finally got the grocery order through. Within 1/2 hr 2 days with delivery were ghosted and gone. Gotta be fast. Nice idea, the bears. oxoxo


Congratulations. Are there any volunteer groups in your area that can shop or pick up medicine for your house or your mum and deliver it to the porch? Then just soap everything down as it comes into the house.


----------



## jinx

Our cents are often called pennies because yours were called pennies.



SaxonLady said:


> I can still think in farthings, groats, pennies, florins, half-crowns, crowns, angels etc, if I concentrate!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, no wind at the moment so might be a nice day. Have put a couple of bears in my windows for any kids going on a bear hunt. Not sure how well they will be able to see them as we are set back a bit. Finished my hat so am now making fingerless mitts to go with it and the scarf. Try and enjoy you day but stay safe. xx


Awesome idea. Our porch windows are not visible from the road that is only about 30 feet away, so it wouldn't work here.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Our cents are often called pennies because yours were called pennies.


I forgot my favourite: the mark (16/8 in shillings and pence; 2/3 of a pound)


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx! Shopping went ok, had my mask and gloves, I think it did the job. Got to the car park, it was quite empty, grabbed a trolley and headed for the door and lady standing there directed me to the end of the queue which wound its way right round the perimeter of the car park. Then it started raining. It was 25 minutes before I got inside but just inside the door, big stack of 'value' TRs!! Not desperate for them but grabbed 'em anyway. Got most of what I wanted, long life milk, haven't seen that for a while, frozen peas, baked beans, couldn't get any flour, pasties, frozen cherries, bourbon biscuits but we can live quite happily without those. Then I spotted the end of the queue to pay, which had been artfully wound around the aisles nearest the tills, down the pet food, up the kitchen stuff, down the magazines and cards....I was another 25 minutes in that!!! Anyway, got home alright and wiped everything, having washed my hands and thrown the gloves in the washer!! I guess I'll be doing that for some time to come, lucky me!! It felt a bit weird after doing it together for so long but I'm quite happy to adapt to whatever!


That sounds like a successful shopping trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> An Elk poach down the road this week, and I'm almost certain locally done. People are probably thinking the coast is clear to do more illegal deeds now. It was taken a section at a time so no doubt they were concerned about getting caught. Wondering why conservation wouldn't have moved it when the found the hide was removed.. decided to leave it for the eagles?
> 
> We lost our most beautiful "Lone Wolf" Tayaka last week. He was left from litter when very young and learned to fend for himself. He also was very documented and followed, David Suzuki did a documentary for the Nature of Things and he was watched by a biologist. In someone's wisdom they decided to move him to Port Renfrew in the hope he would find a mate. Should have left him where he was, as he migrated to the wilderness near Shawnigan Lake and was shot by a hunter. The last photo was taken 1 week before he was shot.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/27/canada-mourns-takaya-the-lone-sea-wolf-whose-spirit-captured-the-world-aoe
> 
> May Tayaka's spirit follow his hunter for the rest of his life. RIP Lone Wolf.


He was beautiful.


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful has to get a prescription tomorrow (today). As long as he had to go out I decided I would see if I could get a time slot for a grocery order. Luckily I was able to secure a slot at 7 tonight. Small list, but still no toilet paper, rice, or distilled water. He will not have contact with anyone so should be a safe trip for him. Of course, the merchandise needs to be washed and his hands scrubbed.



London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx! Shopping went ok, had my mask and gloves, I think it did the job. Got to the car park, it was quite empty, grabbed a trolley and headed for the door and lady standing there directed me to the end of the queue which wound its way right round the perimeter of the car park. Then it started raining. It was 25 minutes before I got inside but just inside the door, big stack of 'value' TRs!! Not desperate for them but grabbed 'em anyway. Got most of what I wanted, long life milk, haven't seen that for a while, frozen peas, baked beans, couldn't get any flour, pasties, frozen cherries, bourbon biscuits but we can live quite happily without those. Then I spotted the end of the queue to pay, which had been artfully wound around the aisles nearest the tills, down the pet food, up the kitchen stuff, down the magazines and cards....I was another 25 minutes in that!!! Anyway, got home alright and wiped everything, having washed my hands and thrown the gloves in the washer!! I guess I'll be doing that for some time to come, lucky me!! It felt a bit weird after doing it together for so long but I'm quite happy to adapt to whatever!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You almost got me there Mav, I thought your Mom was onto some anti-virals for herself lol! I agree, they are doing that with photo editing software now as well. Just think of the $$$ they are making. I did find one that is almost like photoshop for a decent price that I can own so they are still out there.
> 
> Pizza looks yummy, did you make your own crust? I would only eat PARSNIPS if they were the last vegetable on earth holding my nose with my eyes closed! :sm04:
> 
> No grocery store cat kibble out here either and tinned is just as bad. Have you checked any of the local owner pet supply as they are essential service and stepping up to the plate. Even had Mom's delivered free.. they have some middle of the road kibble like Summit that is a good brand.
> 
> I can't believe there is still a shortage of toilet paper in Canada. DD is using Kleenex and disposing of it properly so not to have her head pumping stuff into the ocean. Sounds like they don't have a pump station where she is. She's still working one job as the government has some sort of incentive now for employer's to keep staff working.
> They are wearing face shields like welders to ward off direct spray from coughs and sneezes.. but if people are doing that they shouldn't be out in the first place! Myself I'm thinking that the shields give a false sense of protection as the bottom chin is still exposed.
> 
> It's a very dark rainy day here. The hummers are all busy at the only feeder I have left, one that looks like a flying saucer. The other 2 cup bottle succumbed to intermittent freezing and thawing even though I had it wrapped with a pamper all winter. Not cheap, a new one to replace is $28. xoxox


The good anti-virus programs have all gone to the subscription service. I still don't trust Microsoft's anti-virus. It's like Dracula looking after the blood bank.
We make toilet paper here in Canada. In Quebec. I guess the trucks just can't keep up with the demand.
Our local pet store only has the high end food. And they only have organic treats. I can't afford that for 5 kitties. (We've been fooling them by putting regular kibbles in their treat bags. So far it's working, just don't tell them :sm01
I hope everyone stays 6 feet away from your DD.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I have a green sheet of paper on my door. A neighbor delivered a sheet of red and a sheet of green paper to everyone in our area. Green means all is good and red means the person needs help. This neighbor monitors the papers and those of us who are out and about also look for red papers. Other areas have a yellow sheet. That means person needs something but is not an emergency. I like your idea of putting cute cheery bears in the window. Sure to bring a smile to many faces.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, no wind at the moment so might be a nice day. Have put a couple of bears in my windows for any kids going on a bear hunt. Not sure how well they will be able to see them as we are set back a bit. Finished my hat so am now making fingerless mitts to go with it and the scarf. Try and enjoy you day but stay safe. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I agree I believe we see it most often in the credits for films. We also see it to tell what year Super Bowl is being played. I would bet 90% of the people that see Super Bowl XLVIII have no idea what that means.????


48?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks for that idea. The vapor that comes off the boiled water is distilled. Then the vapor needs to be cooled back into moisture, the moisture that was vapor is distilled. The minerals stay in the original water and are to heavy to rise up into the vapor. Now is that clear as mud? ????????


I can remember doing that in chemistry class. It involved a beaker and a lot of tubing to collect the vapour.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Bet you could make your last pj pattern into fashionable day wear as well. I have a pair with of relaxing pants with small conservative print, narrow elastic waist and drawstring. I bought tops with solid colours that matched so I could wear for comfort in the daytime... alas they are getting worn out now. :sm13: I'm going to goggle Vietmanese wear. :sm17:


So why am I still wearing work pants on work days? :sm17:


----------



## jinx

Happy taco Tuesday. The ad for taco Tuesday was just on t.v. The taco joints are trying hard to get people to get take out so they do not lose their business. I hope the person or elf that made the mess in your craft room will own up and clean it up. 
The teddies are very cute and nicely made. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, but it is still chilly. Finished my fourth teddy so last night I had a change and did some embroidery.
> 
> Today I must go and find the floor in my craft room. I don't understand how it gets in such a mess with only me going in there!
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Did you know that Chris has the virus and is in bed? I sent a card the other day and she's just replied. She says she's never felt so poorly. Hang on in there chrissy


I hope Chris gets better soon.


----------



## jinx

Wondering how they can book so far ahead. The supply in the stores changes from minute to minute. How can they know what will be available in 3 weeks.



London Girl said:


> Oh well done!! My sister is trying to book 3 weeks ahead, the only slots available, but she is getting frustrated cos they won't let her book until her delivery tomorrow arrives!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Maybe you could make another one this year if you still have the pattern. I think some are made flat and then sewed up.



Mirror said:


> we done l ast year for redcross


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> You know, it takes a bit to get me fuming, but these people shoud be locked up. Is there something mentally wrong with them. Why would anyone want to put their children on perhaps, contaminated equipment. It's the kids I feel sorry for. There's not a lot of common sense around from the parents. What does it take eh? Can they get any thicker than they are?


According to the latest poll 1/5 of Canadians don't think the virus has affected them. And they probably think they are immune. Duh!
My neighbour is a COV-IDIOT. He still takes his kids to Timmy's several times a day so they can get frozen drinks and coffee. And yesterday they tried to go visit someone but they came back quickly as the someone wouldn't let them visit. They've had neighbour children playing on their trampoline in the backyard too. Duh! Duh! Duh!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful has to get a prescription tomorrow (today). As long as he had to go out I decided I would see if I could get a time slot for a grocery order. Luckily I was able to secure a slot at 7 tonight. Small list, but still no toilet paper, rice, or distilled water. He will not have contact with anyone so should be a safe trip for him. Of course, the merchandise needs to be washed and his hands scrubbed.


DD knocked me on our last grocery visit before the virus because I insisted on getting a bag of parboiled rice as well as basmati rice from Costco. I have enough rice to survive this pandemic and she is not knocking me about the rice anymore. Do you have gloves for him to wear. Even winter gloves will keep his hands somewhat protected.


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to move to the front room.
Everyone have a good day.
Stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

Mirror said:


> we done l ast year for redcross


Hi Mirror, nice to see you here, how you doing?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Wondering how they can book so far ahead. The supply in the stores changes from minute to minute. How can they know what will be available in 3 weeks.


They can't, you have to book the spot, put the order in and hope for the best. xx


----------



## jinx

At least 3 major brands of toilet paper are manufacture right here. Charmin, Northern, and Cottonelle. However, we do not have any in the stores to purchase.


nitz8catz said:


> The good anti-virus programs have all gone to the subscription service. I still don't trust Microsoft's anti-virus. It's like Dracula looking after the blood bank.
> We make toilet paper here in Canada. In Quebec. I guess the trucks just can't keep up with the demand.
> Our local pet store only has the high end food. And they only have organic treats. I can't afford that for 5 kitties. (We've been fooling them by putting regular kibbles in their treat bags. So far it's working, just don't tell them :sm01
> I hope everyone stays 6 feet away from your DD.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> 48?


 :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Yup. Seems easy, but collecting the vapor is the problem. 


nitz8catz said:


> I can remember doing that in chemistry class. It involved a beaker and a lot of tubing to collect the vapour.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The correct term for penny is cent. So a penny and a cent are the same thing. 10 cents make a dime. Other coins are nickel 5 cents, and quarter is 25 cents.


Right!! You'd think I'd never spent money in the USA, how quickly we forget, thanks for putting me right!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I forgot my favourite: the mark (16/8 in shillings and pence; 2/3 of a pound)


Pedant!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Love you Janet!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I thought that might be the case. Last night I put a carton of eggs in my cart. No problem, however, before I finished the order the eggs were removed as they were now out of stock. I have found I need to put different sizes or brands in the cart. That hopefully insures I get at least one. Then again I have ended up with 4 cans of hash. It will get used, but I do not want to horde anything.



Barn-dweller said:


> They can't, you have to book the spot, put the order in and hope for the best. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> So why am I still wearing work pants on work days? :sm17:


Old habits die hard!!! I guess it gets your brain into 'work' mode!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> According to the latest poll 1/5 of Canadians don't think the virus has affected them. And they probably think they are immune. Duh!
> My neighbour is a COV-IDIOT. He still takes his kids to Timmy's several times a day so they can get frozen drinks and coffee. And yesterday they tried to go visit someone but they came back quickly as the someone wouldn't let them visit. They've had neighbour children playing on their trampoline in the backyard too. Duh! Duh! Duh!


There's no hope, is there?!!


----------



## jinx

I even had to think what coins we have and their value. Everything I do is online or if in a store I use the charge card unless it is a small amount. Amazing how the cash back on the credit card mounts up. I use Walmarts card as that offers 5% cash back. (5 cents on every dollar)????????????????


London Girl said:


> Right!! You'd think I'd never spent money in the USA, how quickly we forget, thanks for putting me right!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I even had to think what coins we have and their value. Everything I do is online or if in a store I use the charge card unless it is a small amount. Amazing how the cash back on the credit card mounts up. I use Walmarts card as that offers 5% cash back. (5 cents on every dollar)????????????????


That's a good deal!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, but it is still chilly. Finished my fourth teddy so last night I had a change and did some embroidery.
> 
> Today I must go and find the floor in my craft room. I don't understand how it gets in such a mess with only me going in there!
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. Xx


Wonderful little teddies! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> 10 pennies to the cent so 100 to a dollar? Or have I got that completely wrong?


10 pennies to the dime and 100 to a dollar. xxxooo :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We're expecting a redo of yesterday weatherwise -- sunbreaks and showers and a bit breezy. Laundry done yesterday and vacuumed the house. Not much planned for today other than more loading and a couple of phone calls to make. I hope you all have a good one! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Good early evening girls, I fell asleep on the chair and when I woke up I was so cold. So I've come to bed and under the duvet to warm up. It's very cold today. I think it was Josephine who sent a video today of Victoria wood doing a workout! I was in stitches and gladly passed that one on. I haven't seen anyone today but I've just got on with tidying up and sling sudokus. 

I don't think I'm right with this this time, although the I think I should have tons of energy, but I haven't. We should have been meeting at York today, but it wasn't to be so. Like June says, maybe next year. When you think of all the family's abroad waiting to be returned home I think we are the lucky ones. I'm getting a bit concerned about PPE for our NHS people. They are very brave you know. I've no more to tell you all except love yawl xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Latest news on Ann.............her cancer is very small, and because she has a clot they aren't going to operate so they are happy to put her on some other tablets at the same time and they seem quite happy about her.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> An Elk poach down the road this week, and I'm almost certain locally done. People are probably thinking the coast is clear to do more illegal deeds now. It was taken a section at a time so no doubt they were concerned about getting caught. Wondering why conservation wouldn't have moved it when the found the hide was removed.. decided to leave it for the eagles?
> 
> We lost our most beautiful "Lone Wolf" Tayaka last week. He was left from litter when very young and learned to fend for himself. He also was very documented and followed, David Suzuki did a documentary for the Nature of Things and he was watched by a biologist. In someone's wisdom they decided to move him to Port Renfrew in the hope he would find a mate. Should have left him where he was, as he migrated to the wilderness near Shawnigan Lake and was shot by a hunter. The last photo was taken 1 week before he was shot.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/27/canada-mourns-takaya-the-lone-sea-wolf-whose-spirit-captured-the-world-aoe
> 
> May Tayaka's spirit follow his hunter for the rest of his life. RIP Lone Wolf.


Wow what a good looker he was. There's always do Golders who want to break things when everything's alright in the first place.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. I have a green sheet of paper on my door. A neighbor delivered a sheet of red and a sheet of green paper to everyone in our area. Green means all is good and red means the person needs help. This neighbor monitors the papers and those of us who are out and about also look for red papers. Other areas have a yellow sheet. That means person needs something but is not an emergency. I like your idea of putting cute cheery bears in the window. Sure to bring a smile to many faces.


What a great idea that is. Unfortunately I'm out of sight from anyone but I've got good neighbours and friends. I'm very lucky.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Latest news on Ann.............her cancer is very small, and because she has a clot they aren't going to operate so they are happy to put her on some other tablets at the same time and they seem quite happy about her.


That sounds like good news. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> So why am I still wearing work pants on work days? :sm17:


We can turn you around.. what you want to do is wear pj's when you go back to work! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Wow what a good looker he was. There's always do Golders who want to break things when everything's alright in the first place.


In his short time here he was very loved. xoxo How is Teddy? xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Latest news on Ann.............her cancer is very small, and because she has a clot they aren't going to operate so they are happy to put her on some other tablets at the same time and they seem quite happy about her.


That is heartwarming news, sending her healing thoughts. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> 10 pennies to the dime and 100 to a dollar. xxxooo :sm01:


I got my cents confused with my dimes cos I'm centsless!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Latest news on Ann.............her cancer is very small, and because she has a clot they aren't going to operate so they are happy to put her on some other tablets at the same time and they seem quite happy about her.


Well that seems like better news!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I got my cents confused with my dimes cos I'm centsless!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


Groan xxxxx????


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> According to the latest poll 1/5 of Canadians don't think the virus has affected them. And they probably think they are immune. Duh!
> My neighbour is a COV-IDIOT. He still takes his kids to Timmy's several times a day so they can get frozen drinks and coffee. And yesterday they tried to go visit someone but they came back quickly as the someone wouldn't let them visit. They've had neighbour children playing on their trampoline in the backyard too. Duh! Duh! Duh!


It's not good out here either, the teens are having group parties and have been video'd with no social distancing at all. Police have been breaking them up and trying to talk some sense into them about how they were going pass the virus up the chain. Maybe these individuals need to be publicly shamed? I'm sad that the police have to risk their own members when they are so valuably needed right now. Domestic assaults are on the rise with family's isolating. The kids have their own call in crisis line.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's not good out here either, the teens are having group parties and have been video'd with no social distancing at all. Police have been breaking them up and trying to talk some sense into them about how they were going pass the virus up the chain. Maybe these individuals need to be publicly shamed? I'm sad that the police have to risk their own members when they are so valuably needed right now. Domestic assaults are on the rise with family's isolating. The kids have their own call in crisis line now.


I don't envy whoever has to break these teens up, d'you remember trying to get your kids friends to go home?!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Finished my mitred square blanket for woollies for the world!! It's a lot 'squarer' than it looks in the picture!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Finished my mitred square blanket for woollies for the world!! It's a lot 'squarer' than it looks in the picture!! Xxxx


Very pretty. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Very pretty. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Jacky, how ya doin'? Think I might try a baby surprise jacket now, I've only done the adult one before!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I don't envy whoever has to break these teens up, d'you remember trying to get your kids friends to go home?!!! Xxxx


Yes I remember.. we bought rope ladders for the kids rooms so they would have a fire escape if ever needed and they they were using them to sneak out at night! My little angels.. :sm22:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jacky, how ya doin'? Think I might try a baby surprise jacket now, I've only done the adult one before!! Xxxx


The baby jackets are so cute, good stash buster. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes I remember.. we bought rope ladders for the kids rooms so they would have a fire escape if ever needed and they they were using them to sneak out at night! My little angels.. :sm22:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The baby jackets are so cute, good stash buster. xoxo


Mrs P and I ran a BSJ tutorial on here a few years back but I can't remember a thing so it will be a surprise if it turns out OK!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jacky, how ya doin'? Think I might try a baby surprise jacket now, I've only done the adult one before!! Xxxx


Ok. Never made one of those must have a look at a pattern. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I got my cents confused with my dimes cos I'm centsless!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


I usually put my spare change in a container at home, so when I'm out and need change, I have no cents! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Finished my mitred square blanket for woollies for the world!! It's a lot 'squarer' than it looks in the picture!! Xxxx


It looks great. Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Mrs P and I ran a BSJ tutorial on here a few years back but I can't remember a thing so it will be a surprise if it turns out OK!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


It will all come back to you as you work on it. It was a very well done tutorial. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ok. Never made one of those must have a look at a pattern. xxxx


Let me know if you need help with that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It will all come back to you as you work on it. It was a very well done tutorial. xxxooo


You are too kind but it was fun to do!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You are too kind but it was fun to do!! xxxx


Yes, it was. My mom still wears the one I made and gave to her. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Finished my mitred square blanket for woollies for the world!! It's a lot 'squarer' than it looks in the picture!! Xxxx


Looks lovely xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Mrs P and I ran a BSJ tutorial on here a few years back but I can't remember a thing so it will be a surprise if it turns out OK!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


You can do it xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Yes I remember.. we bought rope ladders for the kids rooms so they would have a fire escape if ever needed and they they were using them to sneak out at night! My little angels.. :sm22:


One of my girls had many problems, from a very young age, and one day she was trying to sneak out through the front door; unfortunately her step-dad(she recognised him as her dad, & her biological father was dead to her) told her that of she was going to leave the house, it would be by a window; well she took him at his word, and left by her younger sisters bedroom window! Now, three decades later, I can almost laugh about that incident, but the fear I felt for my girl, install overwhelming for me! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Mrs P and I ran a BSJ tutorial on here a few years back but I can't remember a thing so it will be a surprise if it turns out OK!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Go back to yourTutorial, and re-learn how to do it. I think that once you begin it, I believe that it will all come back to you!????????????

June, I recently purchased the book of Surprises Jackets, with all of the sizes included, so I should be able to make each of the Gk's, the child one, and perhaps the adult one for at least one of my DD's; this one needs very warm clothes for the Winter, because she doesn't have much fat on her!
I really think, that once you begin one, it will all come back to you! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Let me know if you need help with that!! xxxx


I didn't finish mine, but I will be making one, or possibly more, for any of the DGK's who want one! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but slightly warmer Norfolk. It gets to be a sad thing when your excitement for the day is a food delivery but that's my 'thing' to look forward to today. If I get what I ordered will have a busy few days in the kitchen. Not sure about the bunnies out in the field but the house bunnies seem to have been making the most of the sunshine and are breeding rapidly so might get round to them sometime, plenty of stuff to keep me occupied. Have as good a day as you can. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You can do it xxxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Already frogged it twice, my fault for firstly, not reading the instructions properly and secondly for dropping a stitch which ran right down to the cast on, couldn't get that back!!! :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> One of my girls had many problems, from a very young age, and one day she was trying to sneak out through the front door; unfortunately her step-dad(she recognised him as her dad, & her biological father was dead to her) told her that of she was going to leave the house, it would be by a window; well she took him at his word, and left by her younger sisters bedroom window! Now, three decades later, I can almost laugh about that incident, but the fear I felt for my girl, install overwhelming for me! ????????????


Yes, I can understand that! I try very hard to only remember the good bits of my kids growing up!!! :sm16: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Go back to yourTutorial, and re-learn how to do it. I think that once you begin it, I believe that it will all come back to you!????????????
> 
> June, I recently purchased the book of Surprises Jackets, with all of the sizes included, so I should be able to make each of the Gk's, the child one, and perhaps the adult one for at least one of my DD's; this one needs very warm clothes for the Winter, because she doesn't have much fat on her!
> I really think, that once you begin one, it will all come back to you! ???????? xoxoxo


I'm sure it will - eventually!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but slightly warmer Norfolk. It gets to be a sad thing when your excitement for the day is a food delivery but that's my 'thing' to look forward to today. If I get what I ordered will have a busy few days in the kitchen. Not sure about the bunnies out in the field but the house bunnies seem to have been making the most of the sunshine and are breeding rapidly so might get round to them sometime, plenty of stuff to keep me occupied. Have as good a day as you can. xx


Glad your online shopping went well, hope you are delighted with the delivery! If not, maybe keep it to yourself this time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I guess those bunnies would add a good bit of protein to your diet, should things become really tough!! Sorry, silly mood this morning!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad your online shopping went well, hope you are delighted with the delivery! If not, maybe keep it to yourself this time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I guess those bunnies would add a good bit of protein to your diet, should things become really tough!! Sorry, silly mood this morning!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Silly moods we can put up with. Apparently only 3 items missing from our order, the only thing I can't get hold of and will need soon is rapeseed oil. Meat-wise have plenty to last us ages it's fresh veg that could be our downfall. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Silly moods we can put up with. Apparently only 3 items missing from our order, the only thing I can't get hold of and will need soon is rapeseed oil. Meat-wise have plenty to last us ages it's fresh veg that could be our downfall. xxxx


I was really surprised to see how much fresh veg they actually sell, certainly don't see that in my little local one. Of course, nothing to say they will have it in but only three items missing is pretty good!! I wonder why the run on rapeseed oil? I have some vegetable oil and the list of ingredients - well, the one ingredient - is rapeseed oil, go figure!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I was really surprised to see how much fresh veg they actually sell, certainly don't see that in my little local one. Of course, nothing to say they will have it in but only three items missing is pretty good!! I wonder why the run on rapeseed oil? I have some vegetable oil and the list of ingredients - well, the one ingredient - is rapeseed oil, go figure!! xxxx


Cooking oil seems to be in short supply everywhere, lots more home frying being done now there's no takeaways. I think their orders probably come from their main warehouses, there's one in KL. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Cooking oil seems to be in short supply everywhere, lots more home frying being done now there's no takeaways. I think their orders probably come from their main warehouses, there's one in KL. xxxx


We still have takeaways round here, pizza, Indian, Turkish, Chinese and probably more, not sure about the chippy. We don't partake, too expensive and often not very healthy! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is now 6:55 am EST and 0'C (32'F), It is sunny outside. The bin men have come around for the garbage bins already,.
Ontario is finally testing all residents in long term care homes. This province has been lagging behind in testing and test results have not been available for 2-5 days. So we know there will be a jump in Ontario infections. One of the hospitals in Mississauga had to close their ER because a family of 4 came in without notifying the hospital ahead of time that they may have been infected. They were, so now the ER is closed for disinfection.
All events have been closed or cancelled now until July 1st. I have a vacation scheduled for the last week of June. Our CAO has already said that we are not allowed to change the dates on our vacations that have been scheduled since January. One of the disease specialists here says that people should be able to start to resume their lives after July 1st, but he warned that we will probably see it reappear this fall. That probably explains why I had a nightmare last night about a 4 story tall grim reaper gliding through the streets. I have a weird mind.
Our privacy laws are getting in the way of notifying people of COVID cases. If a person gets sick in one of the big apartments buildings, privacy laws prevent the owner from posting a sign saying "we've had a case in this building". There have been several questions to our politicos about maybe relaxing those laws.
Apparently goats have been seen in the streets in Toronto. We don't have any native goats so I'm not sure where they came from. People have been reporting lots of raccoons, foxes and coyotes all running about the streets of our towns and cities now that people and cars are not common. I still haven't seen any deer.
All takeout restaurants have now been ordered closed. Only the restaurants with drive thru windows or delivery options can stay open. That's going to hurt some of the little restaurants.
All is well here. Our cats have their seasonal allergies, so they are sneezing. As soon as we can open the windows, they will stop. The sneezing doesn't affect them otherwise. They are still running around and eating all their kibbles. The Canadian Tire store has 7 packets of their treats available and WILL deliver. Mum put them in her cart to reserve them.
Happy April 1st and happy hump day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We still have takeaways round here, pizza, Indian, Turkish, Chinese and probably more, not sure about the chippy. We don't partake, too expensive and often not very healthy! Xxxx


I've already said to DD that when this is over, we are going to go to EVERY all-you-can-eat restaurant in this area.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Cooking oil seems to be in short supply everywhere, lots more home frying being done now there's no takeaways. I think their orders probably come from their main warehouses, there's one in KL. xxxx


We've had 2 gallon containers of oil. Thank you Costco.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I was really surprised to see how much fresh veg they actually sell, certainly don't see that in my little local one. Of course, nothing to say they will have it in but only three items missing is pretty good!! I wonder why the run on rapeseed oil? I have some vegetable oil and the list of ingredients - well, the one ingredient - is rapeseed oil, go figure!! xxxx


Odd things are missing here. The last run, toothpaste and marinara sauce were missing. (?>?)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Silly moods we can put up with. Apparently only 3 items missing from our order, the only thing I can't get hold of and will need soon is rapeseed oil. Meat-wise have plenty to last us ages it's fresh veg that could be our downfall. xxxx


Do you have bacon? We have been using bacon fat for some of our frying. Tastes and smells wonderful. Bad for our arteries, I know. We have always had a container in the fridge to collect bacon fat.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Glad your online shopping went well, hope you are delighted with the delivery! If not, maybe keep it to yourself this time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I guess those bunnies would add a good bit of protein to your diet, should things become really tough!! Sorry, silly mood this morning!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry those wild bunnies are all fur and little meat.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Already frogged it twice, my fault for firstly, not reading the instructions properly and secondly for dropping a stitch which ran right down to the cast on, couldn't get that back!!! :sm12:


Oops. Better luck this time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but slightly warmer Norfolk. It gets to be a sad thing when your excitement for the day is a food delivery but that's my 'thing' to look forward to today. If I get what I ordered will have a busy few days in the kitchen. Not sure about the bunnies out in the field but the house bunnies seem to have been making the most of the sunshine and are breeding rapidly so might get round to them sometime, plenty of stuff to keep me occupied. Have as good a day as you can. xx


We are going to be inundated with baby squirrels soon. We have at least 3 mama squirrels who have pulled their hair out to line their babies nests. Naked squirrels are not attractive. We also have a pair of bunnies bouncing around the back yard so there will be baby bunnies. And doves. There are about 12 pairs hanging around our back yard. Where are they going to put all their nests?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I didn't finish mine, but I will be making one, or possibly more, for any of the DGK's who want one! ???????? xoxoxo


I made a surprise jacket for DD. I should remind her that it is hanging in her closet.
I have a DVD from Schoolhouse press with all the Surprise jacket patterns and some variations for them, like collars and hoods. I need to go find that DVD.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Go back to yourTutorial, and re-learn how to do it. I think that once you begin it, I believe that it will all come back to you!????????????
> 
> June, I recently purchased the book of Surprises Jackets, with all of the sizes included, so I should be able to make each of the Gk's, the child one, and perhaps the adult one for at least one of my DD's; this one needs very warm clothes for the Winter, because she doesn't have much fat on her!
> I really think, that once you begin one, it will all come back to you! ???????? xoxoxo


Are you jumping on the Surprise Jacket wagon too?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> One of my girls had many problems, from a very young age, and one day she was trying to sneak out through the front door; unfortunately her step-dad(she recognised him as her dad, & her biological father was dead to her) told her that of she was going to leave the house, it would be by a window; well she took him at his word, and left by her younger sisters bedroom window! Now, three decades later, I can almost laugh about that incident, but the fear I felt for my girl, install overwhelming for me! ????????????


My sister used to sneak out her window. She had cut the screen that was fixed in the window. The rest of us didn't realise until mosquitos starting coming in the house. My father told her to stay at her boyfriends house, so she did for 5 years. The boyfriend's family was also dutch, so my father had a talk in dutch to his father. She broke up with that boyfriend when she went to college in Toronto.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I got my cents confused with my dimes cos I'm centsless!!! xxxxx





Miss Pam said:


> I usually put my spare change in a container at home, so when I'm out and need change, I have no cents! xxxooo


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Yes I remember.. we bought rope ladders for the kids rooms so they would have a fire escape if ever needed and they they were using them to sneak out at night! My little angels.. :sm22:


You were so helpful. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Finished my mitred square blanket for woollies for the world!! It's a lot 'squarer' than it looks in the picture!! Xxxx


Lovely and colourful. A bit of brightness for these dismal times.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's not good out here either, the teens are having group parties and have been video'd with no social distancing at all. Police have been breaking them up and trying to talk some sense into them about how they were going pass the virus up the chain. Maybe these individuals need to be publicly shamed? I'm sad that the police have to risk their own members when they are so valuably needed right now. Domestic assaults are on the rise with family's isolating. The kids have their own call in crisis line now.





London Girl said:


> I don't envy whoever has to break these teens up, d'you remember trying to get your kids friends to go home?!!! Xxxx


Our TV has been repeating the fact that a couple of the latest deaths have been teens. Do you think they'll get that message?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We can turn you around.. what you want to do is wear pj's when you go back to work! :sm04:


 :sm01: :sm01: I don't think I can do that.
I got a notice late last night that we are having a "virtual meeting" this Friday. It should be interesting to see how many are dressed casually.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Latest news on Ann.............her cancer is very small, and because she has a clot they aren't going to operate so they are happy to put her on some other tablets at the same time and they seem quite happy about her.


That IS good news.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good early evening girls, I fell asleep on the chair and when I woke up I was so cold. So I've come to bed and under the duvet to warm up. It's very cold today. I think it was Josephine who sent a video today of Victoria wood doing a workout! I was in stitches and gladly passed that one on. I haven't seen anyone today but I've just got on with tidying up and sling sudokus.
> 
> I don't think I'm right with this this time, although the I think I should have tons of energy, but I haven't. We should have been meeting at York today, but it wasn't to be so. Like June says, maybe next year. When you think of all the family's abroad waiting to be returned home I think we are the lucky ones. I'm getting a bit concerned about PPE for our NHS people. They are very brave you know. I've no more to tell you all except love yawl xxxx


Love you too.
The cold saps your energy. Hopefully you will feel more yourself once the weather starts to warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I thought that might be the case. Last night I put a carton of eggs in my cart. No problem, however, before I finished the order the eggs were removed as they were now out of stock. I have found I need to put different sizes or brands in the cart. That hopefully insures I get at least one. Then again I have ended up with 4 cans of hash. It will get used, but I do not want to horde anything.


I just found out that the last carton of eggs that we got were brown eggs. Still eggs, but it was a surprise when I opened it. Mum must not have opened the carton when she picked it up.


----------



## nitz8catz

I;m going to sign off now and actually get ready for work on time today.
Everyone have a good day.
Stay safe.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good early evening girls, I fell asleep on the chair and when I woke up I was so cold. So I've come to bed and under the duvet to warm up. It's very cold today. I think it was Josephine who sent a video today of Victoria wood doing a workout! I was in stitches and gladly passed that one on. I haven't seen anyone today but I've just got on with tidying up and sling sudokus.
> 
> I don't think I'm right with this this time, although the I think I should have tons of energy, but I haven't. We should have been meeting at York today, but it wasn't to be so. Like June says, maybe next year. When you think of all the family's abroad waiting to be returned home I think we are the lucky ones. I'm getting a bit concerned about PPE for our NHS people. They are very brave you know. I've no more to tell you all except love yawl xxxx


love you too Susan! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Latest news on Ann.............her cancer is very small, and because she has a clot they aren't going to operate so they are happy to put her on some other tablets at the same time and they seem quite happy about her.


That's great (I think), I hope the new tablets help her to feel better! ????????????????xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01: I don't think I can do that.
> I got a notice late last night that we are having a "virtual meeting" this Friday. It should be interesting to see how many are dressed casually.


The sales for pants are down. With video conferencing, only the top counts.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> wrote:
> An Elk poach down the road this week, and I'm almost certain locally done. People are probably thinking the coast is clear to do more illegal deeds now. It was taken a section at a time so no doubt they were concerned about getting caught. Wondering why conservation wouldn't have moved it when the found the hide was removed.. decided to leave it for the eagles?
> 
> We lost our most beautiful "Lone Wolf" Tayaka last week. He was left from litter when very young and learned to fend for himself. He also was very documented and followed, David Suzuki did a documentary for the Nature of Things and he was watched by a biologist. In someone's wisdom they decided to move him to Port Renfrew in the hope he would find a mate. Should have left him where he was, as he migrated to the wilderness near Shawnigan Lake and was shot by a hunter. The last photo was taken 1 week before he was shot.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/27/canada-mourns-takaya-the-lone-sea-wolf-whose-spirit-captured-the-world-aoe
> 
> May Tayaka's spirit follow his hunter for the rest of his life. RIP Lone Wolf.





grandma susan said:


> Wow what a good looker he was. There's always do Golders who want to break things when everything's alright in the first place.


What a beautiful boy, and how sad that one more beautiful creature has been taken out, for no good reason, this is also for the poached Elk! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> So why am I still wearing work pants on work days?





Islander said:


> We can turn you around.. what you want to do is wear pj's when you go back to work! :sm04:


Because your subconcious brain needed to be able to distinguish your work time, and wearing your work pants, does that perfectly! Now that your concious brain has noticed this phenomenon, it is time to change your dress code, to "home wear", then you will be comfy as well!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> 10 pennies to the dime and 100 to a dollar. xxxooo





London Girl said:


> I got my cents confused with my dimes cos I'm centsless!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It's not good out here either, the teens are having group parties and have been video'd with no social distancing at all. Police have been breaking them up and trying to talk some sense into them about how they were going pass the virus up the chain. Maybe these individuals need to be publicly shamed? I'm sad that the police have to risk their own members when they are so valuably needed right now. Domestic assaults are on the rise with family's isolating. The kids have their own call in crisis line now.





London Girl said:


> I don't envy whoever has to break these teens up, d'you remember trying to get your kids friends to go





nitz8catz said:


> Our TV has been repeating the fact that a couple of the latest deaths have been teens. Do you think they'll get that message?


No, I really don't think the teens will take any n o tice, of those messages, regardless of the method of delivery, because as far as they are concerned, it will never happen to them, and I think that would be a similar problem, the world over! Young people do not believe that they are in any danger, from *ANYTHING; the are usually invulnerable, until something impacts on them, quite severely. Also where it used to be more likely for the biggest risk-takers to mainly be groups of young males, now, the young females seem to be determined to catch up with their male friends!

As much as the Authorities try to stop the Risky Behaviour, of these young people, it is a good idea, but unfortunately, I don't believe it will change anything, because they will find places that are more secluded, then their behaviour might take a different direction, with even more unfortunate repercussions; which I really hope doesn't happen! ???????????? xoxoxo*


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Pedant!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Love you Janet!! xxxx


Not Pedantry; cleverdickery!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I just found out that the last carton of eggs that we got were brown eggs. Still eggs, but it was a surprise when I opened it. Mum must not have opened the carton when she picked it up.


Doesn't your mum like the brown eggs? They taste the same as the white shelled eggs! 
xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Finished my mitred square blanket for woollies for the world!! It's a lot 'squarer' than it looks in the picture!! Xxxx


That is great June, enough bright colours to delight any one! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Glad your online shopping went well, hope you are delighted with the delivery! If not, maybe keep it to yourself this time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I guess those bunnies would add a good bit of protein to your diet, should things become really tough!! Sorry, silly mood this morning!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You certainly are. Are you stir-crazy? I am. I have had a sore throat for 5 days now, and now DH has one. ON the other hand, he has had an earache for 3 days, and now I have one. I might have to tie him down! He likes to go shopping.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is now 6:55 am EST and 0'C (32'F), It is sunny outside. The bin men have come around for the garbage bins already,.
> Ontario is finally testing all residents in long term care homes. This province has been lagging behind in testing and test results have not been available for 2-5 days. So we know there will be a jump in Ontario infections. One of the hospitals in Mississauga had to close their ER because a family of 4 came in without notifying the hospital ahead of time that they may have been infected. They were, so now the ER is closed for disinfection.
> All events have been closed or cancelled now until July 1st. I have a vacation scheduled for the last week of June. Our CAO has already said that we are not allowed to change the dates on our vacations that have been scheduled since January. One of the disease specialists here says that people should be able to start to resume their lives after July 1st, but he warned that we will probably see it reappear this fall. That probably explains why I had a nightmare last night about a 4 story tall grim reaper gliding through the streets. I have a weird mind.
> Our privacy laws are getting in the way of notifying people of COVID cases. If a person gets sick in one of the big apartments buildings, privacy laws prevent the owner from posting a sign saying "we've had a case in this building". There have been several questions to our politicos about maybe relaxing those laws.
> Apparently goats have been seen in the streets in Toronto. We don't have any native goats so I'm not sure where they came from. People have been reporting lots of raccoons, foxes and coyotes all running about the streets of our towns and cities now that people and cars are not common. I still haven't seen any deer.
> All takeout restaurants have now been ordered closed. Only the restaurants with drive thru windows or delivery options can stay open. That's going to hurt some of the little restaurants.
> All is well here. Our cats have their seasonal allergies, so they are sneezing. As soon as we can open the windows, they will stop. The sneezing doesn't affect them otherwise. They are still running around and eating all their kibbles. The Canadian Tire store has 7 packets of their treats available and WILL deliver. Mum put them in her cart to reserve them.
> Happy April 1st and happy hump day.


https://people.com/pets/wild-mountain-goats-wales-take-over-welsh-town-coronavirus/
Thes are gorgeous creatures. I want their wool!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I just found out that the last carton of eggs that we got were brown eggs. Still eggs, but it was a surprise when I opened it. Mum must not have opened the carton when she picked it up.


In the UK we like our eggs brown.


----------



## grandma susan

It's little fat me again. That's another day nearly gone, things don't seem to be getting any further and NHS are still waiting for PPE. And testing. One day we will all be back to normal, just stay calm and stay safe. I've sent my shopping list to Stephen and it will be down in the morning I think. Whenever. There's no rush. I feel awful him doing the shopping because he, like many more millions have to keep safe too.

I talked with Andrew over the wall today, and he said I was quite welcome to see Karen, and they would stay their dis dance, I felt terrible but I said no, I'd promised my lot that I wouldn't go anywhere. So he came up with the brilliant idea of watts apping video. Well I've done it a couple of times, but my friend videod me and everything was good. Well. There's Karen, who knows nothing about videoing, then there's me who knows just as much as nothing, but think I do know, well I can tell yawl I don't know. Well if you'd heard the comments. I said I could see her, and hear her but she couldn't see me. She's reading out what's showing on the screen, then all of a sudden my TV and foot was in the picture, well she was making comments, (her humour is very very dry). I was having the giggles. Then all of a sudden Andrew popped up, then the dog came into view. She was going crazy cos she could hear me but didn't know where I was. We had a great time and decided we'd had enough now, well believe it or not we couldn't end it, haha. We eventually got there but what a laugh we had.

Stephens in for some fun with me tonight. I want him to get me some money out of the ATM but he hasn't got my card. First of all I said if he brought the cash I could write a cheque and he could photo it and send it through to his bank. He was starting to querie what I wanted money for......oh no my little darling, ...oh no. Mammy doesn't do what family wants mammy does what she wants.....I don't honestly think he was questioning me really, one day he'll realise that mams a grown up.....hahaha. So tonight we've decided to use PayPal. Can you imagine it? I've only ever done it once I think and that was with June. 

I've done a cryptic crossword (nearly) and a short one, and sudokued, taken the trash out and it was cold. That's all I've done. I forgot to take my meal for one out of the freezer, so I've got steak slice for tomorrow defrosting in the freezer. I don't know where I'd be without microwave and freezer. I've not used my big oven since I lost Albert. 

That's all I've got for today. Except it's a week now since I started using my nose ointment, and it doesn't seem to be doing me any good. But I'll perciver with it. He gave me (without seeing me cos of corona ) 4 tubes, I reckon he's not expecting it to clear. No wonder the NHS is in a bad way? ????

Love yawl....stay safe and don't be silly.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> In his short time here he was very loved. xoxo How is Teddy? xoxo


We facetimed the other night. They put their iPad up against his cage and I shouted to him. He came out of his coconut shell, which he sleeps in) stretched his paws and came to the cage where I was. I do miss him but not those horrible gerbals????????


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> It's not good out here either, the teens are having group parties and have been video'd with no social distancing at all. Police have been breaking them up and trying to talk some sense into them about how they were going pass the virus up the chain. Maybe these individuals need to be publicly shamed? I'm sad that the police have to risk their own members when they are so valuably needed right now. Domestic assaults are on the rise with family's isolating. The kids have their own call in crisis line.


One lady in our north east uk has been fined $800 because she wouldn't do what the police asked her to do. Not sure I can remember now. It'll be on the northern news.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Finished my mitred square blanket for woollies for the world!! It's a lot 'squarer' than it looks in the picture!! Xxxx


Very colourful and pretty


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is now 6:55 am EST and 0'C (32'F), It is sunny outside. The bin men have come around for the garbage bins already,.
> Ontario is finally testing all residents in long term care homes. This province has been lagging behind in testing and test results have not been available for 2-5 days. So we know there will be a jump in Ontario infections. One of the hospitals in Mississauga had to close their ER because a family of 4 came in without notifying the hospital ahead of time that they may have been infected. They were, so now the ER is closed for disinfection.
> All events have been closed or cancelled now until July 1st. I have a vacation scheduled for the last week of June. Our CAO has already said that we are not allowed to change the dates on our vacations that have been scheduled since January. One of the disease specialists here says that people should be able to start to resume their lives after July 1st, but he warned that we will probably see it reappear this fall. That probably explains why I had a nightmare last night about a 4 story tall grim reaper gliding through the streets. I have a weird mind.
> Our privacy laws are getting in the way of notifying people of COVID cases. If a person gets sick in one of the big apartments buildings, privacy laws prevent the owner from posting a sign saying "we've had a case in this building". There have been several questions to our politicos about maybe relaxing those laws.
> Apparently goats have been seen in the streets in Toronto. We don't have any native goats so I'm not sure where they came from. People have been reporting lots of raccoons, foxes and coyotes all running about the streets of our towns and cities now that people and cars are not common. I still haven't seen any deer.
> All takeout restaurants have now been ordered closed. Only the restaurants with drive thru windows or delivery options can stay open. That's going to hurt some of the little restaurants.
> All is well here. Our cats have their seasonal allergies, so they are sneezing. As soon as we can open the windows, they will stop. The sneezing doesn't affect them otherwise. They are still running around and eating all their kibbles. The Canadian Tire store has 7 packets of their treats available and WILL deliver. Mum put them in her cart to reserve them.
> Happy April 1st and happy hump day.


I heard about the goats on the radio yesterday, thought of you, no offence!! I'm afraid that unless everyone obeys the rules, it will get a lot worse before it gets better but we'll get there, the world may be a different place by then but the human race will soldier on!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry those wild bunnies are all fur and little meat.


But there are LOTS of them!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I made a surprise jacket for DD. I should remind her that it is hanging in her closet.
> I have a DVD from Schoolhouse press with all the Surprise jacket patterns and some variations for them, like collars and hoods. I need to go find that DVD.


I have a copy of the book, Mrs P and I bought it between us!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just found out that the last carton of eggs that we got were brown eggs. Still eggs, but it was a surprise when I opened it. Mum must not have opened the carton when she picked it up.


We only seem to get brown eggs here now but I remember getting ever so excited as a kid to get a brown egg, I swear they tasted better!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Not Pedantry; cleverdickery!


What a wonderful new word! Thanks Saxy!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> You certainly are. Are you stir-crazy? I am. I have had a sore throat for 5 days now, and now DH has one. ON the other hand, he has had an earache for 3 days, and now I have one. I might have to tie him down! He likes to go shopping.


I must be stir crazy, couldn't be bothered to go out for my walk so spent 15 walking up and down the garden. My garden is only 45 feet long!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We still have takeaways round here, pizza, Indian, Turkish, Chinese and probably more, not sure about the chippy. We don't partake, too expensive and often not very healthy! Xxxx


Everything's closed round here although haven't checked the chippy yet. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have bacon? We have been using bacon fat for some of our frying. Tastes and smells wonderful. Bad for our arteries, I know. We have always had a container in the fridge to collect bacon fat.


Not very often, I usually just use it to wrap around my chicken roulade.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our TV has been repeating the fact that a couple of the latest deaths have been teens. Do you think they'll get that message?


Yes maybe we've had a couple of youngster die as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I just found out that the last carton of eggs that we got were brown eggs. Still eggs, but it was a surprise when I opened it. Mum must not have opened the carton when she picked it up.


That made me smile, nearly all of our eggs are brown, apparently people don't like white eggs even though they are exactly the same inside. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> https://people.com/pets/wild-mountain-goats-wales-take-over-welsh-town-coronavirus/
> Thes are gorgeous creatures. I want their wool!


You'll have the Welsh Guards after you that is where they get their goat mascot from.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We only seem to get brown eggs here now but I remember getting ever so excited as a kid to get a brown egg, I swear they tasted better!!


My DS swears they do! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a wet Pacific Northwest. Will be packing and loading today (again). The plan is to head out tomorrow morning. We shall see. Will be a long trip -- probably sleeping in the truck -- that ought to be comfortable. :sm06: :sm06: May not be able to be on here for a few days. :sm03: I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a wet Pacific Northwest. Will be packing and loading today (again). The plan is to head out tomorrow morning. We shall see. Will be a long trip -- probably sleeping in the truck -- that ought to be comfortable. :sm06: :sm06: May not be able to be on here for a few days. :sm03: I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hurrah, home at last. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah, home at last. xx :sm24: :sm24:


For a few weeks anyway! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I heard about the goats on the radio yesterday, thought of you, no offence!! I'm afraid that unless everyone obeys the rules, it will get a lot worse before it gets better but we'll get there, the world may be a different place by then but the human race will soldier on!! xxxx


Have you seen the picture of a herd of deer on a housing estate in Romford? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a wet Pacific Northwest. Will be packing and loading today (again). The plan is to head out tomorrow morning. We shall see. Will be a long trip -- probably sleeping in the truck -- that ought to be comfortable. :sm06: :sm06: May not be able to be on here for a few days. :sm03: I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Safe travels Pam. Get in touch when you can. Love and hugs to you and Ric xxx


----------



## jinx

Good luck with traveling tomorrow. Um... do you have to check to make sure you will not be stopped and prohibited from traveling that far?


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a wet Pacific Northwest. Will be packing and loading today (again). The plan is to head out tomorrow morning. We shall see. Will be a long trip -- probably sleeping in the truck -- that ought to be comfortable. :sm06: :sm06: May not be able to be on here for a few days. :sm03: I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Sorry you have a sore throat and an earache. Thankfully they are not signs of something much worse.



SaxonLady said:


> You certainly are. Are you stir-crazy? I am. I have had a sore throat for 5 days now, and now DH has one. ON the other hand, he has had an earache for 3 days, and now I have one. I might have to tie him down! He likes to go shopping.


----------



## jinx

I have not seen a brown egg in mannny years. My brother use to have chicks that laid blue eggs. Ha, his kids would not eat them. They were smallish and normal looking inside.



London Girl said:


> We only seem to get brown eggs here now but I remember getting ever so excited as a kid to get a brown egg, I swear they tasted better!!


----------



## jinx

No. There was a report this a.m. that 28 teens or early 20's are positive for the virus. They were on spring break together.



nitz8catz said:


> Our TV has been repeating the fact that a couple of the latest deaths have been teens. Do you think they'll get that message?


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Good luck with traveling tomorrow. Um... do you have to check to make sure you will not be stopped and prohibited from traveling that far?


That thought has occurred to us. We'll be doing some checking today. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Safe travels Pam. Get in touch when you can. Love and hugs to you and Ric xxx


Thanks, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I hope they stay in her cart. I have put things in my cart to save until I was ready to make an order. When I went to order, I was notified they were no longer available. Each store has their own way of handling their carts.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is now 6:55 am EST and 0'C (32'F), It is sunny outside. The bin men have come around for the garbage bins already,.
> Ontario is finally testing all residents in long term care homes. This province has been lagging behind in testing and test results have not been available for 2-5 days. So we know there will be a jump in Ontario infections. One of the hospitals in Mississauga had to close their ER because a family of 4 came in without notifying the hospital ahead of time that they may have been infected. They were, so now the ER is closed for disinfection.
> All events have been closed or cancelled now until July 1st. I have a vacation scheduled for the last week of June. Our CAO has already said that we are not allowed to change the dates on our vacations that have been scheduled since January. One of the disease specialists here says that people should be able to start to resume their lives after July 1st, but he warned that we will probably see it reappear this fall. That probably explains why I had a nightmare last night about a 4 story tall grim reaper gliding through the streets. I have a weird mind.
> Our privacy laws are getting in the way of notifying people of COVID cases. If a person gets sick in one of the big apartments buildings, privacy laws prevent the owner from posting a sign saying "we've had a case in this building". There have been several questions to our politicos about maybe relaxing those laws.
> Apparently goats have been seen in the streets in Toronto. We don't have any native goats so I'm not sure where they came from. People have been reporting lots of raccoons, foxes and coyotes all running about the streets of our towns and cities now that people and cars are not common. I still haven't seen any deer.
> All takeout restaurants have now been ordered closed. Only the restaurants with drive thru windows or delivery options can stay open. That's going to hurt some of the little restaurants.
> All is well here. Our cats have their seasonal allergies, so they are sneezing. As soon as we can open the windows, they will stop. The sneezing doesn't affect them otherwise. They are still running around and eating all their kibbles. The Canadian Tire store has 7 packets of their treats available and WILL deliver. Mum put them in her cart to reserve them.
> Happy April 1st and happy hump day.


----------



## jinx

We still cannot get rice or distilled water. I got desperate today and ask Honeydoer if he could find some water. He never lets me down. He happens to have 2 gallons on hand that he uses for a machine. He will bring them over tomorrow, take the bins to the road and get the mail. I will wave to him as he leaves, no visiting allowed.



nitz8catz said:


> Odd things are missing here. The last run, toothpaste and marinara sauce were missing. (?>?)


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not very often, I usually just use it to wrap around my chicken roulade.xx


I got bacon last week, 16 back rashers for £1. 89, have frozen it in portions!!


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear your delivery service will be coming today or came today. I am always happy when Harold brings the groceries home. Even though I order them I am still excited to see what is in the bags.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but slightly warmer Norfolk. It gets to be a sad thing when your excitement for the day is a food delivery but that's my 'thing' to look forward to today. If I get what I ordered will have a busy few days in the kitchen. Not sure about the bunnies out in the field but the house bunnies seem to have been making the most of the sunshine and are breeding rapidly so might get round to them sometime, plenty of stuff to keep me occupied. Have as good a day as you can. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes maybe we've had a couple of youngster die as well. xx


I think that's why the news people have made a bit of a thing about these youngsters, in the hope that it will be a warning but who knows if it will? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Very nicely done. I love making mitered square lapghan.


London Girl said:


> Finished my mitred square blanket for woollies for the world!! It's a lot 'squarer' than it looks in the picture!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a wet Pacific Northwest. Will be packing and loading today (again). The plan is to head out tomorrow morning. We shall see. Will be a long trip -- probably sleeping in the truck -- that ought to be comfortable. :sm06: :sm06: May not be able to be on here for a few days. :sm03: I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Oh darling, I feel for you, you must really love that Ric!!! ???? Are they allowing people to drive about? They are stopping some cars here and you have to have a good reason to be out driving! Have a safe, comfortable and easy trip, let us know when you get there! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Have you seen the picture of a herd of deer on a housing estate in Romford? Xx


No!! Will check it out! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Very nicely done. I love making mitered square lapghan.


Me too, no seams to sew!!


----------



## jinx

Exactly why I like them. I also like the feeling of accomplishment when I finish each square. With a full size afghan I do not get the feeling of accomplishment until the entire thing is completed.



London Girl said:


> Me too, no seams to sew!!


----------



## jinx

Google says a rasher is a slice of bacon. So, you got 16 slices of bacon?



London Girl said:


> I got bacon last week, 16 back rashers for £1. 89, have frozen it in portions!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Glad to hear your delivery service will be coming today or came today. I am always happy when Harold brings the groceries home. Even though I order them I am still excited to see what is in the bags.


Yes, prompt and good service, only three things missing and they forewarned me beforehand. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh darling, I feel for you, you must really love that Ric!!! ???? Are they allowing people to drive about? They are stopping some cars here and you have to have a good reason to be out driving! Have a safe, comfortable and easy trip, let us know when you get there! Xxxx


He truly is driving me nuts these days. So far they are allowing that here in our state. We can hope the other states we need to go through will allow it, too. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It is hard to know what to believe. The doctor on t.v. just said that wearing a mask may protect others from your germs. However it may increase your rise of getting the virus. I forgot if it was 13, 15, or 17%.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I will just say GLOVES. Everyone who has to work here has latex or even rubber gloves on.


I think you might be speaking to the Converted, Janet! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It is hard to know what to believe. The doctor on t.v. just said that wearing a mask may protect others from your germs. However it may increase your rise of getting the virus. I forgot if it was 13, 15, or 17%.


That is so confusing! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope Chris gets better soon.


So do I, how long has she had the Virus?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Google says a rasher is a slice of bacon. So, you got 16 slices of bacon?


I did!! Loving your research!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is hard to know what to believe. The doctor on t.v. just said that wearing a mask may protect others from your germs. However it may increase your rise of getting the virus. I forgot if it was 13, 15, or 17%.


What?? I wonder how that works?!! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What?? I wonder how that works?!! ????????


Evening.xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, prompt and good service, only three things missing and they forewarned me beforehand. xx


That sounds good. X


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> You certainly are. Are you stir-crazy? I am. I have had a sore throat for 5 days now, and now DH has one. ON the other hand, he has had an earache for 3 days, and now I have one. I might have to tie him down! He likes to go shopping.


Feel better soon Janet and stay safe. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh darling, I feel for you, you must really love that Ric!!! ???? Are they allowing people to drive about? They are stopping some cars here and you have to have a good reason to be out driving! Have a safe, comfortable and easy trip, let us know when you get there! Xxxx


Have a safe trip home Pam, shall I say enjoy the scenery? xoxoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Have a safe trip home Pam, shall I say enjoy the scenery? xoxoxox


Thank you, Trish. It should be good scenery. We won't be leaving tomorrow. The truck has a problem - the right tie rod is not in good shape. So Mr Ric is deciding how he wants to deal with it. If we can get it fixed tomorrow, then we can leave Friday (hopefully). I doubt that it will happen that soon, though, so maybe Saturday or Sunday. I guess this is the universe telling us not yet. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Feel better soon Janet and stay safe. xoxoxo


From me, too, Janet. Sending you many healing hugs and much love. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Trish. It should be good scenery. We won't be leaving tomorrow. The truck has a problem - the right tie rod is not in good shape. So Mr Ric is deciding how he wants to deal with it. If we can get it fixed tomorrow, then we can leave Friday (hopefully). I doubt that it will happen that soon, though, so maybe Saturday or Sunday. I guess this is the universe telling us not yet. :sm06: xxxooo


Mr Ric will know what to do, he will keep you safe. Good to find this out sooner than later. hugs xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Mr Ric will know what to do, he will keep you safe. Good to find this out sooner than later. hugs xoxoxo


I agree. Really glad we weren't out on the freeway when this happened. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, but it is still chilly. Finished my fourth teddy so last night I had a change and did some embroidery.
> 
> Today I must go and find the floor in my craft room. I don't understand how it gets in such a mess with only me going in there!
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. Xx


Those Teddies are gorgeous, well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I will just say GLOVES. Everyone who has to work here has latex or even rubber gloves on.





Xiang said:


> I think you might be speaking to the Converted, Janet! xoxoxo


My apologies to both Janet and Mav, I have no idea how, I got you two mixed up; perhaps my brain was telling me to go to bed!

Has anyone from UK, heard anymore about how Chris is going? I hope she is doing ok, and has only aquired a relatively mild case of this terrible Virus! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

It beats me how that is suppose to work. ????‍♀One specialist says yes and one say no. I guess those that must go out have to decide for themselves. Six months from now they will be able to tell us what we should have done.



London Girl said:


> What?? I wonder how that works?!! ????????


----------



## jinx

Oh thankful you were not traveling when the truck broke down. Often the universe gives us good information. Take care.



Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Trish. It should be good scenery. We won't be leaving tomorrow. The truck has a problem - the right tie rod is not in good shape. So Mr Ric is deciding how he wants to deal with it. If we can get it fixed tomorrow, then we can leave Friday (hopefully). I doubt that it will happen that soon, though, so maybe Saturday or Sunday. I guess this is the universe telling us not yet. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Trish. It should be good scenery. We won't be leaving tomorrow. The truck has a problem - the right tie rod is not in good shape. So Mr Ric is deciding how he wants to deal with it. If we can get it fixed tomorrow, then we can leave Friday (hopefully). I doubt that it will happen that soon, though, so maybe Saturday or Sunday. I guess this is the universe telling us not yet. :sm06: xxxooo


Oh no, I think if I were you once I got home I'd refuse to leave again, put yourself into isolation, it's the 'in' thing at the moment. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, still a bit chilly but nice to have the sun. Cooked a load of stuffing so waiting for that to cool off before it goes in the freezer. Tomorrow cheesy beefburgers, that's going to take a time as I'll have to form them all. Not a lot planned for the rest of the day, finished my fingerless mitts last night so will start on a baby blanket today. Try and have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey although I see a few clouds now. Had a long walk yesterday, it was lovely. Everyone kept their distance but waved, smiled and said hello.

Laundry today and I might make some lemon marmalade. Then want to get on with my embroidery. Iam pleased with it so far.

Happy Thursday everyone and stay safe. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey although I see a few clouds now. Had a long walk yesterday, it was lovely. Everyone kept their distance but waved, smiled and said hello.
> 
> Laundry today and I might make some lemon marmalade. Then want to get on with my embroidery. Iam pleased with it so far.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and stay safe. Xx


Obviously a kitchen day today. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It beats me how that is suppose to work. ????‍♀One specialist says yes and one say no. I guess those that must go out have to decide for themselves. Six months from now they will be able to tell us what we should have done.


Maybe for next time?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a slightly overcast but mild London!! They are now predicting 20'C for Sunday. Now, where did I stash that bikini?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

Just been down to the paper shop and encountered an elderly neighbour who said that they have closed Morrisons as there were too many people queuing in the car park!! Poor old love had to walk down to the paper shop, which is also a small convenience store, and then push her loaded shopping trolley back up the hill. Felt so sorry for her but she was almost home by the time I met her.

The BSJ is growing, I think it's ok, but you can't really tell until it's finished!! Got a few bits and pieces lined up for today, nothing major, and then another TV film this afternoon. Boy, we're living it up!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love and stay well!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. As of yesterday only a few states do not have any stay at home order from the government. https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-stay-at-home-order.html Who would have ever thought this could/would happen. I have not left the house since March 11 and that was for a blood test. Poor Harold has had to go out almost daily for medical treatment or medicine. Hopefully he can stay at home now.
We had a couple of hours of sun yesterday afternoon. I really welcomed the sun as we have not had any sunshine in over a week. Gray cloudy days do not help the tension caused by the ongoing pandemic. I have a lot of hats knit for donation. I expect I will have many more finished before we are allowed to roam freely.
Take care everyone. Happy Fish oops. It is Thursday isn't it?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. As of yesterday only a few states do not have any stay at home order from the government. https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-stay-at-home-order.html Who would have ever thought this could/would happen. I have not left the house since March 11 and that was for a blood test. Poor Harold has had to go out almost daily for medical treatment or medicine. Hopefully he can stay at home now.
> We had a couple of hours of sun yesterday afternoon. I really welcomed the sun as we have not had any sunshine in over a week. Gray cloudy days do not help the tension caused by the ongoing pandemic. I have a lot of hats knit for donation. I expect I will have many more finished before we are allowed to roam freely.
> Take care everyone. Happy Fish oops. It is Thursday isn't it?


Good morning dear, it's dragging, isn't it? The only thing with the weather not being so good is that it's easier to stay in. If I see blue skies and sunshine, I want to be out there!! Keep knitting the hats, they will surely be needed at some point!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I made chicken, stuffing, and mashed potatoes yesterday. I assume your stuffing is a lot different than mine.
What pattern are you using for the baby blanket?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, still a bit chilly but nice to have the sun. Cooked a load of stuffing so waiting for that to cool off before it goes in the freezer. Tomorrow cheesy beefburgers, that's going to take a time as I'll have to form them all. Not a lot planned for the rest of the day, finished my fingerless mitts last night so will start on a baby blanket today. Try and have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Happy Thursday. I should have read your post before I posted my other post. I need you to keep me up to date.
I just finished folding and putting the laundry away from yesterday. Now I see I have a half full hamper. Who makes all that clothing dirty? Must be elves.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey although I see a few clouds now. Had a long walk yesterday, it was lovely. Everyone kept their distance but waved, smiled and said hello.
> 
> Laundry today and I might make some lemon marmalade. Then want to get on with my embroidery. Iam pleased with it so far.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and stay safe. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I made chicken, stuffing, and mashed potatoes yesterday. I assume your stuffing is a lot different than mine.
> What pattern are you using for the baby blanket?


Basic stuffing of pork mince, onions, sage and breadcrumbs with a beaten egg to bind it a bit. Got 5 dishes done, each one does 2 days worth of meals. I think I'm going to do Plymouth Yarn Forget Me Not textured baby blanket. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. 70 degrees sounds like heaven and a bit of sunshine would be pure bliss. However, I must be happy as I remember it could be snowing.
Sorry for your neighbor. Also makes me feel grateful I had several friends and family checking to make sure we have everything we need. 
Enjoy your BSJ and your film.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a slightly overcast but mild London!! They are now predicting 20'C for Sunday. Now, where did I stash that bikini?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Just been down to the paper shop and encountered an elderly neighbour who said that they have closed Morrisons as there were too many people queuing in the car park!! Poor old love had to walk down to the paper shop, which is also a small convenience store, and then push her loaded shopping trolley back up the hill. Felt so sorry for her but she was almost home by the time I met her.
> 
> The BSJ is growing, I think it's ok, but you can't really tell until it's finished!! Got a few bits and pieces lined up for today, nothing major, and then another TV film this afternoon. Boy, we're living it up!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love and stay well!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a slightly overcast but mild London!! They are now predicting 20'C for Sunday. Now, where did I stash that bikini?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Just been down to the paper shop and encountered an elderly neighbour who said that they have closed Morrisons as there were too many people queuing in the car park!! Poor old love had to walk down to the paper shop, which is also a small convenience store, and then push her loaded shopping trolley back up the hill. Felt so sorry for her but she was almost home by the time I met her.
> 
> The BSJ is growing, I think it's ok, but you can't really tell until it's finished!! Got a few bits and pieces lined up for today, nothing major, and then another TV film this afternoon. Boy, we're living it up!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love and stay well!! xxxxxxxxxx


What you watching today? xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hard to know what day it is. I only caught my error because Honeydoer is coming today to take the bins to the curb for garbage pick up tomorrow, Friday.
I have my chores accomplished for today. So I will indeed be knitting a hat soon. I think there may be a nap in my future as I have been up since midnight. I hate nights like this.



London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, it's dragging, isn't it? The only thing with the weather not being so good is that it's easier to stay in. If I see blue skies and sunshine, I want to be out there!! Keep knitting the hats, they will surely be needed at some point!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Yup, your stuffing is much much different than mine. I open a box of stove top stuffing and add water. Presto chango stuffing is made. We thought it was delicious, Harold must have said 5 times how good the stuffing tasted.????????
That will make a pretty and useful blanket.



Barn-dweller said:


> Basic stuffing of pork mince, onions, sage and breadcrumbs with a beaten egg to bind it a bit. Got 5 dishes done, each one does 2 days worth of meals. I think I'm going to do Plymouth Yarn Forget Me Not textured baby blanket. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:54 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It will be a sunny day which is now creating problems for the people trying to stop the increase in COVID as Canadians want to get out and enjoy the warmth of spring. Toronto's parks are all padlocked closed but people (adults) are jumping fences and driving over the grass to get into the parks. The mayor is now talking about having parking police enforce the closure and handing out $750 tickets to offenders. Concrete blocks will now be placed around the parks with the most offences. Also people are going up to their cottages, which the Health Minister is trying to stop. Cottage country only has a couple of hospitals. And those hospitals don't have the ventilators that Toronto has. 
Speaking of ventilators, our first 600 home manufactured ventilators have been assembled into plastic toolboxes from parts printed on 3D printers. They're colourful. Technicians are testing them now, then they will be shipped out to the hospitals that need them most. They are hoping to create over 1000 new portable ventilators this way.
The goats in Toronto were rounded up. Apparently their owner was sick and couldn't fix the fence. Animal control has now taken charge of them.
1/4 of all seniors residences have COVID now, so employees have been ordered to work in one residence only. Part time workers frequently work in several places to make up a full day.
At one of the seniors residences cars have been driving around the residence and honking to show their support for the workers in the residence.
The mask debate continues. China's chief health official is knocking Canada for not urging our people to wear masks outside the home. We don't have enough for our medical people. 
We had a package delivered that didn't belong to us. The driver realised his mistake and returned to pick up the package but we had already taken it inside and opened it. He took it back (?) and delivered the proper package to us. DD freaked out because he came to close to her and the door. She had wanted to drop the package outside the door but he came forward and wanted it handed to him. She spent about an hour washing and crying that she was going to die now because she had breathed the same air as the driver. But we finally talked her down.
I had two of the Desktop Support people tell me off yesterday. One even did it on the phone. They have to work in the building still, so I just let them vent.
I'm hoping for a better day today.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Yup, your stuffing is much much different than mine. I open a box of stove top stuffing and add water. Presto chango stuffing is made. We thought it was delicious, Harold must have said 5 times how good the stuffing tasted.????????
> That will make a pretty and useful blanket.


We start with the stove top stuffing but add chunks of bread, celery, onions, peppers, and egg and put that in the bird. We have added cranberries at Christmas. And we tried oysters in the stuffing once. It was ok, but we like our bread stuffing better.
I once stuffed a duck with onions only. They and the duck were delicious.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hard to know what day it is. I only caught my error because Honeydoer is coming today to take the bins to the curb for garbage pick up tomorrow, Friday.
> I have my chores accomplished for today. So I will indeed be knitting a hat soon. I think there may be a nap in my future as I have been up since midnight. I hate nights like this.


It's Thursday :sm01: 
I try to always remember garbage day. Our garbage bin pickup is now free until the end of this thing.
It sounds like you have already put in a full day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Forecast for the next week is double digit temperatures above average.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> What you watching today? xxxx


I have seen so many replayed movies on the TV. I need to sign up to Netflix for 2 months! It would be nice if the regular TV channels could show at least good older movies.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Basic stuffing of pork mince, onions, sage and breadcrumbs with a beaten egg to bind it a bit. Got 5 dishes done, each one does 2 days worth of meals. I think I'm going to do Plymouth Yarn Forget Me Not textured baby blanket. xx


We had quesadillas with cheddar cheese and a little minced beef inside. Served with rice and beans. It was yummy and we ate them all.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. As of yesterday only a few states do not have any stay at home order from the government. https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-stay-at-home-order.html Who would have ever thought this could/would happen. I have not left the house since March 11 and that was for a blood test. Poor Harold has had to go out almost daily for medical treatment or medicine. Hopefully he can stay at home now.
> We had a couple of hours of sun yesterday afternoon. I really welcomed the sun as we have not had any sunshine in over a week. Gray cloudy days do not help the tension caused by the ongoing pandemic. I have a lot of hats knit for donation. I expect I will have many more finished before we are allowed to roam freely.
> Take care everyone. Happy Fish oops. It is Thursday isn't it?


Hopefully Harold's medicine can be delivered to the house.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a slightly overcast but mild London!! They are now predicting 20'C for Sunday. Now, where did I stash that bikini?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Just been down to the paper shop and encountered an elderly neighbour who said that they have closed Morrisons as there were too many people queuing in the car park!! Poor old love had to walk down to the paper shop, which is also a small convenience store, and then push her loaded shopping trolley back up the hill. Felt so sorry for her but she was almost home by the time I met her.
> 
> The BSJ is growing, I think it's ok, but you can't really tell until it's finished!! Got a few bits and pieces lined up for today, nothing major, and then another TV film this afternoon. Boy, we're living it up!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love and stay well!! xxxxxxxxxx


Wonderful weather.
Sorry about your neighbour.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Maybe for next time?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Our infectious disease people are saying to prepare for a resurgence in the fall. Hopefully we will be better prepared then and everything that we have learned will stop it immediately.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey although I see a few clouds now. Had a long walk yesterday, it was lovely. Everyone kept their distance but waved, smiled and said hello.
> 
> Laundry today and I might make some lemon marmalade. Then want to get on with my embroidery. Iam pleased with it so far.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and stay safe. Xx


Happy Thursday.
Mum went for a walk with one of the neighbours. They were on opposite sides of the street, but they were able to yell at each other all the way. :sm01: :sm01: 
Enjoy your embroidery.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, still a bit chilly but nice to have the sun. Cooked a load of stuffing so waiting for that to cool off before it goes in the freezer. Tomorrow cheesy beefburgers, that's going to take a time as I'll have to form them all. Not a lot planned for the rest of the day, finished my fingerless mitts last night so will start on a baby blanket today. Try and have a good one. xx


We hauled the barbeque out of the shed and cleaned it all up so I see hamburgers in the future. No buns though. We'll have to use bread. Unless I use my breadmaker to make the buns.
Are you going to post a picture of your fingerless mitts? I've never made any of those.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What you watching today? xxxx


Not sure yet, going back to the ones we recorded on Sunday from Film4, it will be a surprise!! Surprises all round!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I agree. Really glad we weren't out on the freeway when this happened. :sm02: xxxooo


Timing is everything. I hope the truck is fixed quickly so you can get to your home home.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yup, your stuffing is much much different than mine. I open a box of stove top stuffing and add water. Presto chango stuffing is made. We thought it was delicious, Harold must have said 5 times how good the stuffing tasted.????????
> That will make a pretty and useful blanket.


What's in your stove top stuffing? I use something called Paxo, dry stuff in a box that you add boiling water to and then put in the oven. Its breadcrumbs, sage and onion.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have seen so many replayed movies on the TV. I need to sign up to Netflix for 2 months! It would be nice if the regular TV channels could show at least good older movies.


Oh, some of these date back to the 1930s and are abysmal but we watch them anyway, they make us laugh and pass the time!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We had quesadillas with cheddar cheese and a little minced beef inside. Served with rice and beans. It was yummy and we ate them all.


Mmm, pancakes, yum!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It is hard to know what to believe. The doctor on t.v. just said that wearing a mask may protect others from your germs. However it may increase your rise of getting the virus. I forgot if it was 13, 15, or 17%.





London Girl said:


> What?? I wonder how that works?!! ????????


The mask debate continues here too. They are trying to discourage mask use here in Ontario because our health care workers don't have enough, and all the masks need to go to them. I haven't heard the argument that it INCREASES your risk of getting the virus. Maybe because people figure the mask will protect them and they aren't paying enough attention to what they are touching. The virus can live up to 72 hours on plastic and metal surfaces, except copper. Copper kills the virus. Who knew? We are stressing physical distancing here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our infectious disease people are saying to prepare for a resurgence in the fall. Hopefully we will be better prepared then and everything that we have learned will stop it immediately.


Or even might have a vaccine by then. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> What's in your stove top stuffing? I use something called Paxo, dry stuff in a box that you add boiling water to and then put in the oven. Its breadcrumbs, sage and onion.


That's similar to our box. Our's is unimaginatively called "Stove Top Stuffing" :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Or even might have a vaccine by then. xx


We will all hope.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's similar to our box. Our's is unimaginatively called "Stove Top Stuffing" :sm01:


Do you make it on the stove top or just add boiling water to it in a bowl, like we do?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and start my work day (in the front room)
Everyone have a good and safe day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. As of yesterday only a few states do not have any stay at home order from the government. https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-stay-at-home-order.html Who would have ever thought this could/would happen. I have not left the house since March 11 and that was for a blood test. Poor Harold has had to go out almost daily for medical treatment or medicine. Hopefully he can stay at home now.
> We had a couple of hours of sun yesterday afternoon. I really welcomed the sun as we have not had any sunshine in over a week. Gray cloudy days do not help the tension caused by the ongoing pandemic. I have a lot of hats knit for donation. I expect I will have many more finished before we are allowed to roam freely.
> Take care everyone. Happy Fish oops. It is Thursday isn't it?


Unfortunately, TN is one of them. I saw on the news yesterday that WalMart is starting a que outside due to too many people coming in. I have only been out once to pick up a cabinet at a private auction from the lady I've gotten other things from. Masks and gloves were the attire of the day. We've each been to the store twice and DH stopped at outside fruit vegetable stand. I'm doing fine. DH is going squirrely.


----------



## jinx

Must be nice to have rice.???? 
Thankfully our garbage pick up is one of our free benefits. I am glad the truck does all the pickups. Others were saying they still had men picking up the bins and emptying them into the truck. Nasty job, but worse for them right now.


nitz8catz said:


> We had quesadillas with cheddar cheese and a little minced beef inside. Served with rice and beans. It was yummy and we ate them all.


----------



## jinx

His regular meds we get through the mail. Recently the doctor has been changing meds or dosage and he needs to take that change immediately. So no time to wait a day or two for delivery. We live to far from town to get them delivered by vehicle. He does get them at a drive thru pharmacy so exposure to others is minimal.



nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully Harold's medicine can be delivered to the house.


----------



## jinx

Good for your mom.
My neighbor and I sit on our individual decks with our phones and text back and forth to each other. It is nice to see her and it is also nice to get a bit of fresh air.



nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Mum went for a walk with one of the neighbours. They were on opposite sides of the street, but they were able to yell at each other all the way. :sm01: :sm01:
> Enjoy your embroidery.


----------



## jinx

This is about the same thing. Bread, spices, onions, celery, chicken, parsley, plus a few things I cannot pronounce or spell. I made it in the instant pot, but it can be made on the stove or microwave.



London Girl said:


> What's in your stove top stuffing? I use something called Paxo, dry stuff in a box that you add boiling water to and then put in the oven. Its breadcrumbs, sage and onion.


----------



## jinx

Physical distance, wash your hands, and do not touch your face are the 3 things everyone seems to agree on.



nitz8catz said:


> The mask debate continues here too. They are trying to discourage mask use here in Ontario because our health care workers don't have enough, and all the masks need to go to them. I haven't heard the argument that it INCREASES your risk of getting the virus. Maybe because people figure the mask will protect them and they aren't paying enough attention to what they are touching. The virus can live up to 72 hours on plastic and metal surfaces, except copper. Copper kills the virus. Who knew? We are stressing physical distancing here.


----------



## jinx

We have been very fortunate that we can get free grocery pick up at our Walmart every day. A lot of things are out of stock that we need/want, but can do without most things except the distilled water and toilet paper.



RookieRetiree said:


> Unfortunately, TN is one of them. I saw on the news yesterday that WalMart is starting a que outside due to too many people coming in. I have only been out once to pick up a cabinet at a private auction from the lady I've gotten other things from. Masks and gloves were the attire of the day. We've each been to the store twice and DH stopped at outside fruit vegetable stand. I'm doing fine. DH is going squirrely.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Unfortunately, TN is one of them. I saw on the news yesterday that WalMart is starting a que outside due to too many people coming in. I have only been out once to pick up a cabinet at a private auction from the lady I've gotten other things from. Masks and gloves were the attire of the day. We've each been to the store twice and DH stopped at outside fruit vegetable stand. I'm doing fine. DH is going squirrely.


I can imagine, mine is too. No tennis or horse racing on the PC now the library is closed and he is near the end of his last book........! :sm06: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Oh thankful you were not traveling when the truck broke down. Often the universe gives us good information. Take care.


Thank you. It does indeed. He was able to fix it last night. I'm still not sure we should be leaving. Just trying to go with Flo on this one. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, I think if I were you once I got home I'd refuse to leave again, put yourself into isolation, it's the 'in' thing at the moment. xx :sm23:


I know! That's how I feel about it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Timing is everything. I hope the truck is fixed quickly so you can get to your home home.


Thank you. Truck is fixed. Going to try to get a front end alignment today.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, that's another daytime over. It's been a strange day here. I sent Stephen my shopping list yesterday for him to get me somethings and bring it down. This morning, I was wondering what time he'd get here. My videoing friend fancied a chat so I told her that I'd phone HER BECAUSE I WASNT SURE ABOUT his delivery time. By delivery, I mean, me open the front door and he slings them in the porch for me to get and put away. He then sits in the yard while I sit on the step. Marg came up and she sat in the porch, then a couple that went to the over 60's, who are a little bit odd, but kind as can be, phoned me and said they'd just put some sudokus through the letterbox, so I went to the porch door and we shouted to each other for 5mins, then I thought I'd have lunch, I thought to myself, I'll just start lunch when Stephen will come. But he didn't. At got to about 2ish I think so I texted him to see if he was ok. He said he was laid off from work until the end of April. So I've told him to enjoy the quality time they have between the four of them. So I sort of said, what time do you think you'll be down some? He says. TOMORROW???? I said that's ok but I thought you were coming friday? He says, it's only thursday???????????????????? I could have sworn it was Friday. I even put the trash out for the bin an. I honestly can't believe I'd got lost somewhere along the line. Just another sign of aging....so I've had a good day really, spoke to my fried and marg as well. Had a steak slice for lunch and that's about it. The lady out of the odd couple has the same hairdresser as me who comes to the house, I've had her about 30yrs. The odd lady said do you think she'll be coming, I'm due next week....????????????????????. I had to reassure her that Jane was definitely NOT going. Her husband couldn't believe it. 

It's been very windy today and I might wash tomorrow if it's fine. I'm catching up on some of my jobs (not a lot) and even Donna is looking a good idea to me!.... I'll sit down and the thought may go away. 

John has finished painting his new fence now, and it doesn't look quite so rubbishy. I've texted Karen . All in all a busyish day. Added 2pieces to my 1000pc jigsaw, only 950 to go. Well that's all girls, jolly........hope you are coping ok, I'll pm when I've read kp. Chrissy.....I hope you haven't got this virus. 

Keep safe...I love yawl.....


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Must be nice to have rice.????
> Thankfully our garbage pick up is one of our free benefits. I am glad the truck does all the pickups. Others were saying they still had men picking up the bins and emptying them into the truck. Nasty job, but worse for them right now.


We have a 5 lb bag of brown rice. DS picked it up at an Asian market near us. We feel fortunate to have that. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll have the Welsh Guards after you that is where they get their goat mascot from.xx


It is, but they only need one at a time.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Have you seen the picture of a herd of deer on a housing estate in Romford? Xx


It's like they've all been waiting for us to disappear fro the earth.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Sorry you have a sore throat and an earache. Thankfully they are not signs of something much worse.


They are the first sign of the virus. However, nothing else has happened.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. As of yesterday only a few states do not have any stay at home order from the government. https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-stay-at-home-order.html Who would have ever thought this could/would happen. I have not left the house since March 11 and that was for a blood test. Poor Harold has had to go out almost daily for medical treatment or medicine. Hopefully he can stay at home now.
> We had a couple of hours of sun yesterday afternoon. I really welcomed the sun as we have not had any sunshine in over a week. Gray cloudy days do not help the tension caused by the ongoing pandemic. I have a lot of hats knit for donation. I expect I will have many more finished before we are allowed to roam freely.
> Take care everyone. Happy Fish oops. It is Thursday isn't it?


I remember the Sunday March 11ish when this talk of us was beginning to sprout up. I said to s and s that there was NO WAY I was going to do that, nobody tells me not to see my family.....I remember him saying you have to do what you are told...... I went upstairs to say bye to the boys and jokingly said "I'll see you in June or July"???? Knowing I'd see them on Wednesday. Well....it didn't happen, and I was glad to obey instructions, i think I've been here 4wks now, and I'm safe and doing ok. I also remember on the northeast news that a lady our age told the reporter that she doesn't do what people tell her to, and doesn't like being told what to do and wasn't going to do it. I wonder about that lady now. ????


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Feel better soon Janet and stay safe. xoxoxo


I'm certainly staying safe.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Janet. Sending you many healing hugs and much love. :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks Pam.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> My apologies to both Janet and Mav, I have no idea how, I got you two mixed up; perhaps my brain was telling me to go to bed!
> 
> Has anyone from UK, heard anymore about how Chris is going? I hope she is doing ok, and has only aquired a relatively mild case of this terrible Virus! xoxoxo


We forgive you. It's not an insult.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, it's dragging, isn't it? The only thing with the weather not being so good is that it's easier to stay in. If I see blue skies and sunshine, I want to be out there!! Keep knitting the hats, they will surely be needed at some point!! xxxx


It's a good job you're not here then.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We had quesadillas with cheddar cheese and a little minced beef inside. Served with rice and beans. It was yummy and we ate them all.


What in heavens name are quesadillas? Sounds like little fish


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Truck is fixed. Going to try to get a front end alignment today.


Sending you loads of hugs xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you loads of hugs xxxxx


Thank you!!! We're at the shop getting the front end alignment now. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Truck is fixed. Going to try to get a front end alignment today.


Good luck with that, whatever it is!!! 
:sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, that's another daytime over. It's been a strange day here. I sent Stephen my shopping list yesterday for him to get me somethings and bring it down. This morning, I was wondering what time he'd get here. My videoing friend fancied a chat so I told her that I'd phone HER BECAUSE I WASNT SURE ABOUT his delivery time. By delivery, I mean, me open the front door and he slings them in the porch for me to get and put away. He then sits in the yard while I sit on the step. Marg came up and she sat in the porch, then a couple that went to the over 60's, who are a little bit odd, but kind as can be, phoned me and said they'd just put some sudokus through the letterbox, so I went to the porch door and we shouted to each other for 5mins, then I thought I'd have lunch, I thought to myself, I'll just start lunch when Stephen will come. But he didn't. At got to about 2ish I think so I texted him to see if he was ok. He said he was laid off from work until the end of April. So I've told him to enjoy the quality time they have between the four of them. So I sort of said, what time do you think you'll be down some? He says. TOMORROW???? I said that's ok but I thought you were coming friday? He says, it's only thursday???????????????????? I could have sworn it was Friday. I even put the trash out for the bin an. I honestly can't believe I'd got lost somewhere along the line. Just another sign of aging....so I've had a good day really, spoke to my fried and marg as well. Had a steak slice for lunch and that's about it. The lady out of the odd couple has the same hairdresser as me who comes to the house, I've had her about 30yrs. The odd lady said do you think she'll be coming, I'm due next week....????????????????????. I had to reassure her that Jane was definitely NOT going. Her husband couldn't believe it.
> 
> It's been very windy today and I might wash tomorrow if it's fine. I'm catching up on some of my jobs (not a lot) and even Donna is looking a good idea to me!.... I'll sit down and the thought may go away.
> 
> John has finished painting his new fence now, and it doesn't look quite so rubbishy. I've texted Karen . All in all a busyish day. Added 2pieces to my 1000pc jigsaw, only 950 to go. Well that's all girls, jolly........hope you are coping ok, I'll pm when I've read kp. Chrissy.....I hope you haven't got this virus.
> 
> Keep safe...I love yawl.....


Thanks for making me laugh Susan!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I remember the Sunday March 11ish when this talk of us was beginning to sprout up. I said to s and s that there was NO WAY I was going to do that, nobody tells me not to see my family.....I remember him saying you have to do what you are told...... I went upstairs to say bye to the boys and jokingly said "I'll see you in June or July"???? Knowing I'd see them on Wednesday. Well....it didn't happen, and I was glad to obey instructions, i think I've been here 4wks now, and I'm safe and doing ok. I also remember on the northeast news that a lady our age told the reporter that she doesn't do what people tell her to, and doesn't like being told what to do and wasn't going to do it. I wonder about that lady now. ????


She could be lucky or she could be a statistic by now!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's a good job you're not here then.


I still get out in it for half an hour most days, steer well clear of people, it's wonderful!!! Worthing would be better to walk in however!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> What in heavens name are quesadillas? Sounds like little fish


I Googled them, they seem to be like a savoury filled pancake!

https://www.bing.com/search?q=quesadillas+uk&PC=YA04&FORM=YASBRD


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that, whatever it is!!!
> :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


All done. Now to the airport to leave some more stuff in the hangar and load a couple more things. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:
 

> I Googled them, they seem to be like a savoury filled pancake!
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=quesadillas+uk&PC=YA04&FORM=YASBRD


Mexican...usually grated cheese, some cooked meat often chicken, chopped green peppers and onion layer between 2 tortilla's. Browned on each side until the cheese in the middle melts and keeps everything together. Cut into wedges. Good with salsa onside! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> All done. Now to the airport to leave some more stuff in the hangar and load a couple more things. :sm02: xxxooo


Good going Pam! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good going Pam! :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I Googled them, they seem to be like a savoury filled pancake!
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=quesadillas+uk&PC=YA04&FORM=YASBRD


Tortilla (usually the flour version used for burritos) shells grilled with cheese and spicy vegetables inside. Topped with salsa and sour cream!


----------



## jinx

Pancakes are sweeter and fatter? A quesadilla sort of a soft taco.


London Girl said:


> I Googled them, they seem to be like a savoury filled pancake!
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=quesadillas+uk&PC=YA04&FORM=YASBRD


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> We forgive you. It's not an insult.


Thank you, I feel so much better now!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. But feels a bit milder. Finished my embroidery last night. Going to make a couple of face mask, just in case, but I don't know if they have any benefits. 

Hope you are all doing ok.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mexican...usually grated cheese, some cooked meat often chicken, chopped green peppers and onion layer between 2 tortilla's. Browned on each side until the cheese in the middle melts and keeps everything together. Cut into wedges. Good with salsa onside! :sm02:


Thanks Trish!! How you doin' girl? I'm guessing you're just plodding along like the rest of us. To be honest, apart from not being able to go to the cinema or meet my friends, it hasn't made a great deal of difference to me yet, I'm still crafting as I usually would, doing housework, spending too long on the laptop and yes, food shopping is a drag but we won't starve and things could be worse, maybe they'll _get_ worse but as you can see, I'm trying to look on the bright side!!! xxxxx :sm24: :sm23: :sm17: :sm11: :sm09: :sm04: :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Pancakes are sweeter and fatter? A quesadilla sort of a soft taco.


I'm personally not big on spicy food so I doubt I'll ever see one!!! But I get the idea and I'm sure I could make something similar filled with things I would eat!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. But feels a bit milder. Finished my embroidery last night. Going to make a couple of face mask, just in case, but I don't know if they have any benefits.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Beautifully done!! I don't know about the masks either, if you wear glasses, as we do, they tend to cause steam up, which can be a nuisance and they get quite damp on your face if you wear them for a while, not comfortable!! I just noticed all the bus drivers passing my house are wearing them _and_ rubber gloves!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning all from a cloudy cool Norfolk. Just made a big batch of cheesy beefburgers, we certainly aren't going to starve of meat stuff. Now having a quick sit down before dinner. Done my main chore of the day so will now knit this afternoon. I actually succumbed and bought a pattern yesterday. The Bedtime Gnome, I keep seeing them and hoping the pattern would crop up free somewhere but it hasn't so bought it, well DH bought it as I used his credit card. So when I've finished my baby blanket I have a feeling gnomes will be taking over my life. Going to catch up now try and have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a, yet again, grey and mild London! Just went out for the paper with DH, delivery men all over the place, bless them. Unfortunately, they don't seem to have much idea of social distance and almost brush right past you!! Not much doing today, yesterday's film was ok, Liam Neeson in a film called Non Stop, 6/10!! I have no idea what today's will be. I made sticky lemon chicken last night, it was delish!!! https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/sticky-lemon-chicken I didn't have noodles so I used linguini, not as good but ok!
Right, I'm going to plod on with my BSJ now, catch you later!

Hope you're all doing ok and sticking to the rules!!! Stay safe my lovelies, lots of love,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

J


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a cloudy cool Norfolk. Just made a big batch of cheesy beefburgers, we certainly aren't going to starve of meat stuff. Now having a quick sit down before dinner. Done my main chore of the day so will now knit this afternoon. I actually succumbed and bought a pattern yesterday. The Bedtime Gnome, I keep seeing them and hoping the pattern would crop up free somewhere but it hasn't so bought it, well DH bought it as I used his credit card. So when I've finished my baby blanket I have a feeling gnomes will be taking over my life. Going to catch up now try and have a good day. xx


I love gnomes. We have loads in our garden. X


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a cloudy cool Norfolk. Just made a big batch of cheesy beefburgers, we certainly aren't going to starve of meat stuff. Now having a quick sit down before dinner. Done my main chore of the day so will now knit this afternoon. I actually succumbed and bought a pattern yesterday. The Bedtime Gnome, I keep seeing them and hoping the pattern would crop up free somewhere but it hasn't so bought it, well DH bought it as I used his credit card. So when I've finished my baby blanket I have a feeling gnomes will be taking over my life. Going to catch up now try and have a good day. xx


Oh there you are! Unusual for me to be here so close to your first appearance!!! Enjoy your dinner, I've only just had breakfast!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Beautifully done!! I don't know about the masks either, if you wear glasses, as we do, they tend to cause steam up, which can be a nuisance and they get quite damp on your face if you wear them for a while, not comfortable!! I just noticed all the bus drivers passing my house are wearing them _and_ rubber gloves!!! xxxx


Well I'll make a couple just cos I can. Xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, that's another daytime over. It's been a strange day here. I sent Stephen my shopping list yesterday for him to get me somethings and bring it down. This morning, I was wondering what time he'd get here. My videoing friend fancied a chat so I told her that I'd phone HER BECAUSE I WASNT SURE ABOUT his delivery time. By delivery, I mean, me open the front door and he slings them in the porch for me to get and put away. He then sits in the yard while I sit on the step. Marg came up and she sat in the porch, then a couple that went to the over 60's, who are a little bit odd, but kind as can be, phoned me and said they'd just put some sudokus through the letterbox, so I went to the porch door and we shouted to each other for 5mins, then I thought I'd have lunch, I thought to myself, I'll just start lunch when Stephen will come. But he didn't. At got to about 2ish I think so I texted him to see if he was ok. He said he was laid off from work until the end of April. So I've told him to enjoy the quality time they have between the four of them. So I sort of said, what time do you think you'll be down some? He says. TOMORROW???? I said that's ok but I thought you were coming friday? He says, it's only thursday???????????????????? I could have sworn it was Friday. I even put the trash out for the bin an. I honestly can't believe I'd got lost somewhere along the line. Just another sign of aging....so I've had a good day really, spoke to my fried and marg as well. Had a steak slice for lunch and that's about it. The lady out of the odd couple has the same hairdresser as me who comes to the house, I've had her about 30yrs. The odd lady said do you think she'll be coming, I'm due next week....????????????????????. I had to reassure her that Jane was definitely NOT going. Her husband couldn't believe it.
> 
> It's been very windy today and I might wash tomorrow if it's fine. I'm catching up on some of my jobs (not a lot) and even Donna is looking a good idea to me!.... I'll sit down and the thought may go away.
> 
> John has finished painting his new fence now, and it doesn't look quite so rubbishy. I've texted Karen . All in all a busyish day. Added 2pieces to my 1000pc jigsaw, only 950 to go. Well that's all girls, jolly........hope you are coping ok, I'll pm when I've read kp. Chrissy.....I hope you haven't got this virus.
> 
> Keep safe...I love yawl.....





London Girl said:


> Thanks for making me laugh Susan!! xxxx


That goes for me too Susan! You definitely have a very good relationship with words. which is very evident, very evident in the way you tell a very good story! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> All done. Now to the airport to leave some more stuff in the hangar and load a couple more things. :sm02: xxxooo


I hope the time for you to get on the trail, to your home, is getting really close!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> J
> 
> I love gnomes. We have loads in our garden. X


Not so keen on gnomes in the garden, we had one in the Lake District. Mum liked him and I threatened to shoot his head off, he lived indoors after that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a, yet again, grey and mild London! Just went out for the paper with DH, delivery men all over the place, bless them. Unfortunately, they don't seem to have much idea of social distance and almost brush right past you!! Not much doing today, yesterday's film was ok, Liam Neeson in a film called Non Stop, 6/10!! I have no idea what today's will be. I made sticky lemon chicken last night, it was delish!!! https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/sticky-lemon-chicken I didn't have noodles so I used linguini, not as good but ok!
> Right, I'm going to plod on with my BSJ now, catch you later!
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok and sticking to the rules!!! Stay safe my lovelies, lots of love,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Looks good, have saved the recipe. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh there you are! Unusual for me to be here so close to your first appearance!!! Enjoy your dinner, I've only just had breakfast!! xxxx


Chained to the kitchen again, we've got an easy dinner, crustless cheese and baon quiche (bought) sauté potatoes, mushrooms and maybe beans. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 2'C (34'F). It's raining today. 
It was a lovely day yesterday. The temperature got up to 15'C. I even saw some people in shorts. The children were playing in the court and running around chasing each other just like summer vacation (!!!!!) Lots of people are leaving the city to go to their cottages and driving around in their speed boats. A large cemetary had to padlock their gates. After all the parks were closed, people decided to congregate in Toronto's biggest cemetary. (Which is a lovely treed cemetary) The premier is annoyed with the people who just won't listen. The fine for violating physical distancing has been increased to $5000. A backlog of testing has been released and the premier is going to release those numbers to try to jog some people to reality.
Our mail may stop for a while. There was a case of COVID in our main postal sorting station in Ontario, and they were forced to close for intense cleaning.
Our health care people are going to run out of masks in 2 days. Our locally produced masks haven't been finished yet.
I have a video meeting today. Yes, I'm dressed in office wear, just like every day. 
I heard that Americans are going to be getting a compensation check on April 13. Our government is going to be doing the same, but not until July. (?)


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Pancakes are sweeter and fatter? A quesadilla sort of a soft taco.


I want some Pancakes now, but it is far too late to make them now, so I will have to make a batch, for myself, tomorrow! Fortunately I have a few different things that I can use for toppings; now I am almost craving these pancakes! roll on tomorrow! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Chained to the kitchen again, we've got an easy dinner, crustless cheese and baon quiche (bought) sauté potatoes, mushrooms and maybe beans. xxxx


We had our version of fish tacos last night with creamy noodles and a salad. Everyone was still hungry afterwards and snacked. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so keen on gnomes in the garden, we had one in the Lake District. Mum liked him and I threatened to shoot his head off, he lived indoors after that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm surprised that mum hasn't brought gnomes home. She likes trinkets.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a, yet again, grey and mild London! Just went out for the paper with DH, delivery men all over the place, bless them. Unfortunately, they don't seem to have much idea of social distance and almost brush right past you!! Not much doing today, yesterday's film was ok, Liam Neeson in a film called Non Stop, 6/10!! I have no idea what today's will be. I made sticky lemon chicken last night, it was delish!!! https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/sticky-lemon-chicken I didn't have noodles so I used linguini, not as good but ok!
> Right, I'm going to plod on with my BSJ now, catch you later!
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok and sticking to the rules!!! Stay safe my lovelies, lots of love,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


We've only had one delivery man who went inside the 6 ft distance. The rest have been great at leaving the packages on the porch and then going back to their truck and honking.
That recipe looks good.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a cloudy cool Norfolk. Just made a big batch of cheesy beefburgers, we certainly aren't going to starve of meat stuff. Now having a quick sit down before dinner. Done my main chore of the day so will now knit this afternoon. I actually succumbed and bought a pattern yesterday. The Bedtime Gnome, I keep seeing them and hoping the pattern would crop up free somewhere but it hasn't so bought it, well DH bought it as I used his credit card. So when I've finished my baby blanket I have a feeling gnomes will be taking over my life. Going to catch up now try and have a good day. xx


I've got that Bedtime Gnome pattern but I haven't started it yet. I'm still waiting for eyes for my kindness monster.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Beautifully done!! I don't know about the masks either, if you wear glasses, as we do, they tend to cause steam up, which can be a nuisance and they get quite damp on your face if you wear them for a while, not comfortable!! I just noticed all the bus drivers passing my house are wearing them _and_ rubber gloves!!! xxxx


Talking about steam. Our researchers here have found that if your nose stays humid, then the virus is less likely to stick to your sinus materials. Unfortunately in the northern hemisphere, I don't think there is a single heating system that doesn't dry out your nose. So maybe a steamy mask would help.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Well I'll make a couple just cos I can. Xxxxx


Yes, why not, they're quite fun to make, did you get a pattern or I can send you mine......? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Pancakes are sweeter and fatter? A quesadilla sort of a soft taco.





London Girl said:


> I'm personally not big on spicy food so I doubt I'll ever see one!!! But I get the idea and I'm sure I could make something similar filled with things I would eat!! xxxx


Ours weren't very spicy. Just a little garlic and paprika. We relied on onions and peppers for the flavouring. Mostly it was minced beef and gobs of cheddar cheese. We used two of the soft tortillas and put the beef and cheese between then folded them and baked them in the oven.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We've only had one delivery man who went inside the 6 ft distance. The rest have been great at leaving the packages on the porch and then going back to their truck and honking.
> That recipe looks good.


These weren't even delivering to me, just to places we were walking past. I feel sorry for them but costs nothing to give some warning of where you're going!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Talking about steam. Our researchers here have found that if your nose stays humid, then the virus is less likely to stick to your sinus materials. Unfortunately in the northern hemisphere, I don't think there is a single heating system that doesn't dry out your nose. So maybe a steamy mask would help.


My nose is always 'humid'!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Trish!! How you doin' girl? I'm guessing you're just plodding along like the rest of us. To be honest, apart from not being able to go to the cinema or meet my friends, it hasn't made a great deal of difference to me yet, I'm still crafting as I usually would, doing housework, spending too long on the laptop and yes, food shopping is a drag but we won't starve and things could be worse, maybe they'll _get_ worse but as you can see, I'm trying to look on the bright side!!! xxxxx :sm24: :sm23: :sm17: :sm11: :sm09: :sm04: :sm02:


The only thing I'm really missing is my time at my local yarn store, and the group there.
Because I had just shopped at Costco, we have enough pantry food. The fresh food, (vegetables, eggs, milk and bread) have to replaced as we use them. We could end up eating some odd combinations, but that could be interesting. The hardest things to find have been cat food and cat treats. I thought we had a good supply but the kitties wiped us out in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. But feels a bit milder. Finished my embroidery last night. Going to make a couple of face mask, just in case, but I don't know if they have any benefits.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Very pretty, I like the daisies.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thank you, I feel so much better now!???????????? xoxoxo


I'm fine with being mixed up with Janet. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: Good company.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The only thing I'm really missing is my time at my local yarn store, and the group there.
> Because I had just shopped at Costco, we have enough pantry food. The fresh food, (vegetables, eggs, milk and bread) have to replaced as we use them. We could end up eating some odd combinations, but that could be interesting. The hardest things to find have been cat food and cat treats. I thought we had a good supply but the kitties wiped us out in less than 2 weeks.


Beginning to wonder if the humans are eating the cat treats!!! It would explain the shortage!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Tortilla (usually the flour version used for burritos) shells grilled with cheese and spicy vegetables inside. Topped with salsa and sour cream!


We didn't have any of the corn variety so we had to use the flour version. The corn ones are tastier and bake better.
And our salsa was garlic salsa because my sister gave us 2 jars at Christmas.
I'm afraid that our spices were only garlic and paprika. But they were yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mexican...usually grated cheese, some cooked meat often chicken, chopped green peppers and onion layer between 2 tortilla's. Browned on each side until the cheese in the middle melts and keeps everything together. Cut into wedges. Good with salsa onside! :sm02:


I think everyone is going to be trying them now. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I still get out in it for half an hour most days, steer well clear of people, it's wonderful!!! Worthing would be better to walk in however!! xxxx


We have a light industry area beside our subdivision. It's almost completely shutdown now, except for the paramedic station. So it's not a bad place to walk now. Nobody around.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!! We're at the shop getting the front end alignment now. :sm02: xxxooo


I'm glad that was able to be fixed quickly.
Mum has something smoking at one of her tires. She thinks it's a stuck brake. There is only one mechanic working part time at the dealership and the little shop behind us is closed until (???) so she is leaving her car at the dealership on Sunday. They will steam clean her car so it is safe for the mechanic to work on it and he will hopefully find out what is smoking.
Hopefully you can get on the road quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> What in heavens name are quesadillas? Sounds like little fish


No that would be fish tacos. :sm01: :sm01: https://www.spendwithpennies.com/fish-tacos-recipe-onion-slaw/
These are quesadillas https://girlheartfood.com/cheesy-ground-beef-quesadillas/


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I remember the Sunday March 11ish when this talk of us was beginning to sprout up. I said to s and s that there was NO WAY I was going to do that, nobody tells me not to see my family.....I remember him saying you have to do what you are told...... I went upstairs to say bye to the boys and jokingly said "I'll see you in June or July"???? Knowing I'd see them on Wednesday. Well....it didn't happen, and I was glad to obey instructions, i think I've been here 4wks now, and I'm safe and doing ok. I also remember on the northeast news that a lady our age told the reporter that she doesn't do what people tell her to, and doesn't like being told what to do and wasn't going to do it. I wonder about that lady now. ????


Events are cancelled here right through June. So you may be close.
Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> They are the first sign of the virus. However, nothing else has happened.


Hopefully you don't show signs of anything else.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We have a 5 lb bag of brown rice. DS picked it up at an Asian market near us. We feel fortunate to have that. :sm24: xxxooo


I like brown rice. It's yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, that's another daytime over. It's been a strange day here. I sent Stephen my shopping list yesterday for him to get me somethings and bring it down. This morning, I was wondering what time he'd get here. My videoing friend fancied a chat so I told her that I'd phone HER BECAUSE I WASNT SURE ABOUT his delivery time. By delivery, I mean, me open the front door and he slings them in the porch for me to get and put away. He then sits in the yard while I sit on the step. Marg came up and she sat in the porch, then a couple that went to the over 60's, who are a little bit odd, but kind as can be, phoned me and said they'd just put some sudokus through the letterbox, so I went to the porch door and we shouted to each other for 5mins, then I thought I'd have lunch, I thought to myself, I'll just start lunch when Stephen will come. But he didn't. At got to about 2ish I think so I texted him to see if he was ok. He said he was laid off from work until the end of April. So I've told him to enjoy the quality time they have between the four of them. So I sort of said, what time do you think you'll be down some? He says. TOMORROW???? I said that's ok but I thought you were coming friday? He says, it's only thursday???????????????????? I could have sworn it was Friday. I even put the trash out for the bin an. I honestly can't believe I'd got lost somewhere along the line. Just another sign of aging....so I've had a good day really, spoke to my fried and marg as well. Had a steak slice for lunch and that's about it. The lady out of the odd couple has the same hairdresser as me who comes to the house, I've had her about 30yrs. The odd lady said do you think she'll be coming, I'm due next week....????????????????????. I had to reassure her that Jane was definitely NOT going. Her husband couldn't believe it.
> 
> It's been very windy today and I might wash tomorrow if it's fine. I'm catching up on some of my jobs (not a lot) and even Donna is looking a good idea to me!.... I'll sit down and the thought may go away.
> 
> John has finished painting his new fence now, and it doesn't look quite so rubbishy. I've texted Karen . All in all a busyish day. Added 2pieces to my 1000pc jigsaw, only 950 to go. Well that's all girls, jolly........hope you are coping ok, I'll pm when I've read kp. Chrissy.....I hope you haven't got this virus.
> 
> Keep safe...I love yawl.....


Love you too Susan.
Oh, and it's Friday now.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my overcast little corner of the world. Flo called last night to get my list of needs/wants. She was going to a different store in the hopes of finding the thing she and I needed. She found tons of rice, distilled water, and toilet paper. She will deliver them to me on Friday. We should be set as far as supplies go. Guess what I will be making Friday evening.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I can imagine, mine is too. No tennis or horse racing on the PC now the library is closed and he is near the end of his last book........! :sm06: xxxx


What about e-books? Like Kindle for pc or Calibre.
http://www.allyoucanbooks.com
Microsoft has over 1 million ebooks, if he wants to learn anything about pcs.
and more here:
https://download.cnet.com/education-ebooks/


----------



## jinx

Worrying about you. Praying that whatever you decide to do keeps you safe and healthy.


Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!! We're at the shop getting the front end alignment now. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We have been very fortunate that we can get free grocery pick up at our Walmart every day. A lot of things are out of stock that we need/want, but can do without most things except the distilled water and toilet paper.


Our local Walmart was never set up for pickup before this happened and don't seem to be able to get it going. They do have long lineups with people standing 6 ft apart because they are only letting a limited number of people into the store at one time and they are cleaning as much as they can.
Toilet paper and water are also in short supply here.


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. If we have fish tonight it will be with rice, not fries.
The embroidery is very neat and well done.
The advice we get on masks seems to change from day to day and person to person. This a.m. it seems the push is to wear a mask, any mask, as long as it is not one needed by doctors or nurses.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. But feels a bit milder. Finished my embroidery last night. Going to make a couple of face mask, just in case, but I don't know if they have any benefits.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> His regular meds we get through the mail. Recently the doctor has been changing meds or dosage and he needs to take that change immediately. So no time to wait a day or two for delivery. We live to far from town to get them delivered by vehicle. He does get them at a drive thru pharmacy so exposure to others is minimal.


Drivethrus are good.


----------



## nitz8catz

Our TV is just reporting that our Ontario lab goofed and sent a bunch of negative results which should have been positive. And after the people waited for more than a week for the WRONG results. I think we need a new lab.
Our health minister is now saying that they think 70% of Ontarioans are infected and not showing symptoms. That's scary.


----------



## jinx

The sauce that is added on top of the finished quesadilla is what can make it spicy. Leave the sauce off and you will enjoy it.



London Girl said:


> I'm personally not big on spicy food so I doubt I'll ever see one!!! But I get the idea and I'm sure I could make something similar filled with things I would eat!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself. I'm going to sign off now and test my laptop for connecting to the video call. I may have to make a couple tweaks.
Everyone have a safe and happy Friday.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I know your gnomes will be very cute. A gnome with a face mask seems to be very popular right now. If your luck is like mine a free pattern will be posted today. ????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a cloudy cool Norfolk. Just made a big batch of cheesy beefburgers, we certainly aren't going to starve of meat stuff. Now having a quick sit down before dinner. Done my main chore of the day so will now knit this afternoon. I actually succumbed and bought a pattern yesterday. The Bedtime Gnome, I keep seeing them and hoping the pattern would crop up free somewhere but it hasn't so bought it, well DH bought it as I used his credit card. So when I've finished my baby blanket I have a feeling gnomes will be taking over my life. Going to catch up now try and have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> No that would be fish tacos. :sm01: :sm01: https://www.spendwithpennies.com/fish-tacos-recipe-onion-slaw/
> These are quesadillas https://girlheartfood.com/cheesy-ground-beef-quesadillas/


Now _those_, I would enjoy, keeping that recipe!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am sticking to the rules. I did not even let Honeydoer in the house yesterday. He just did the outside chores and put the needed supplies on the deck and left.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a, yet again, grey and mild London! Just went out for the paper with DH, delivery men all over the place, bless them. Unfortunately, they don't seem to have much idea of social distance and almost brush right past you!! Not much doing today, yesterday's film was ok, Liam Neeson in a film called Non Stop, 6/10!! I have no idea what today's will be. I made sticky lemon chicken last night, it was delish!!! https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/sticky-lemon-chicken I didn't have noodles so I used linguini, not as good but ok!
> Right, I'm going to plod on with my BSJ now, catch you later!
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok and sticking to the rules!!! Stay safe my lovelies, lots of love,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my overcast little corner of the world. Flo called last night to get my list of needs/wants. She was going to a different store in the hopes of finding the thing she and I needed. She found tons of rice, distilled water, and toilet paper. She will deliver them to me on Friday. We should be set as far as supplies go. Guess what I will be making Friday evening.


Yay!!! Good old Flo, she's a clever girl and clearly adores her grandfolks!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I like garden gnomes. They are to bring good luck or to signify buried treasure.



Barn-dweller said:


> Not so keen on gnomes in the garden, we had one in the Lake District. Mum liked him and I threatened to shoot his head off, he lived indoors after that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> What about e-books? Like Kindle for pc or Calibre.
> http://www.allyoucanbooks.com
> Microsoft has over 1 million ebooks, if he wants to learn anything about pcs.
> and more here:
> https://download.cnet.com/education-ebooks/


I have suggested that and even signed him up but he says he can't be bothered with it!! Fortunately, he remembered he has a stash of books he read 30 years ago, which will hopefully last until the library opens again!! Fortunately, they have waived the fees on overdue books!! :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The sauce that is added on top of the finished quesadilla is what can make it spicy. Leave the sauce off and you will enjoy it.


I'm thinking the sauce would make it kinda messy too!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sad to think that people do not realize their actions may take their life or the lives of those they love.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EST and 2'C (34'F). It's raining today.
> It was a lovely day yesterday. The temperature got up to 15'C. I even saw some people in shorts. The children were playing in the court and running around chasing each other just like summer vacation (!!!!!) Lots of people are leaving the city to go to their cottages and driving around in their speed boats. A large cemetary had to padlock their gates. After all the parks were closed, people decided to congregate in Toronto's biggest cemetary. (Which is a lovely treed cemetary) The premier is annoyed with the people who just won't listen. The fine for violating physical distancing has been increased to $5000. A backlog of testing has been released and the premier is going to release those numbers to try to jog some people to reality.
> Our mail may stop for a while. There was a case of COVID in our main postal sorting station in Ontario, and they were forced to close for intense cleaning.
> Our health care people are going to run out of masks in 2 days. Our locally produced masks haven't been finished yet.
> I have a video meeting today. Yes, I'm dressed in office wear, just like every day.
> I heard that Americans are going to be getting a compensation check on April 13. Our government is going to be doing the same, but not until July. (?)


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. But feels a bit milder. Finished my embroidery last night. Going to make a couple of face mask, just in case, but I don't know if they have any benefits.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Hi Josephine, your butterflies and daisys look wonderful!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Our Walmart had a rough patch when they first offered free drive up pick up service. After the first few months things started working smoothly. I fill out the comment form on each pick up. My comment is to always ask them to use less bags. Otherwise I find little to dislike about the service.



nitz8catz said:


> Our local Walmart was never set up for pickup before this happened and don't seem to be able to get it going. They do have long lineups with people standing 6 ft apart because they are only letting a limited number of people into the store at one time and they are cleaning as much as they can.
> Toilet paper and water are also in short supply here.


----------



## jinx

Not surprisingly her grandfolks adore her. Although I think Gpa takes her a bit for granted. Something that amazes me is Honeydoer is her ex-husband. He told us right away that he would always be there for us and he certainly has kept his word.



London Girl said:


> Yay!!! Good old Flo, she's a clever girl and clearly adores her grandfolks!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a, yet again, grey and mild London! Just went out for the paper with DH, delivery men all over the place, bless them. Unfortunately, they don't seem to have much idea of social distance and almost brush right past you!! Not much doing today, yesterday's film was ok, Liam Neeson in a film called Non Stop, 6/10!! I have no idea what today's will be. I made sticky lemon chicken last night, it was delish!!! https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/sticky-lemon-chicken I didn't have noodles so I used linguini, not as good but ok!
> Right, I'm going to plod on with my BSJ now, catch you later!
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok and sticking to the rules!!! Stay safe my lovelies, lots of love,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


DH & I are following the rules, that were laid out about 10 days ago; and when those roles are tightened, we take our home stay to the next level!
I hope all of you are remaining safe and healthy, and observing the new rules of your country! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so keen on gnomes in the garden, we had one in the Lake District. Mum liked him and I threatened to shoot his head off, he lived indoors after that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Talking about steam. Our researchers here have found that if your nose stays humid, then the virus is less likely to stick to your sinus materials. Unfortunately in the northern hemisphere, I don't think there is a single heating system that doesn't dry out your nose. So maybe a steamy mask would help.


whenever I need to put our heater on, I always put a container of water in the room that is getting heated, and that stops the air drying out, an d one's nasal passages, and sinuses, are also kept moist!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes, why not, they're quite fun to make, did you get a pattern or I can send you mine......? xxxx


Ive seen so many patterns now I am confused. But yes please to pattern. Xx


----------



## jinx

That is a good idea. Our furnace has a humidifier attached that supplies moisture with the warm air. However, there are times that I also add additional moisture to the air.


Xiang said:


> whenever I need to put our heater on, I always put a container of water in the room that is getting heated, and that stops the air drying out, an d one's nasal passages, and sinuses, are also kept moist!


----------



## PurpleFi

Marmalade made


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We had our version of fish tacos last night with creamy noodles and a salad. Everyone was still hungry afterwards and snacked. :sm16: :sm17:


We had beautiful large trouts with salad. The trout was delicious and reduced at Morrisons from £6.00 to 22p. They were nearly empty so Alan got a load of bargains. He jokingly asked the fishmonger if anything was going for 10p. He said not quite and Alan was handed a load of about 10 pieces, all reduced to silly prices, all fresh. Cod, haddock, the trout, and others I can't remember - all in the freezer. He also got three lots of blue cheese well reduced, a large lemon meringue pie for 90p instead of £3, and (shush) a chocolate cake with the same deal, and three mini trifles for 20p.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I'm fine with being mixed up with Janet. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: Good company.


Indeed!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I hope the time for you to get on the trail, to your home, is getting really close!???????? xoxoxo


Thanks, Judi. We're getting ready to head south this morning. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Hopefully we'll be in Arizona Sunday sometime. ???? xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my overcast little corner of the world. Flo called last night to get my list of needs/wants. She was going to a different store in the hopes of finding the thing she and I needed. She found tons of rice, distilled water, and toilet paper. She will deliver them to me on Friday. We should be set as far as supplies go. Guess what I will be making Friday evening.


That's great you will be getting those items finally! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Worrying about you. Praying that whatever you decide to do keeps you safe and healthy.


We should be on the road within the hour. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Good for Alan. Deals like that are sure to lift ones spirit.

ll reduced to silly prices, all fresh. Cod, haddock, the trout, and others I can't remember - all in the freezer. He also got three lots of blue cheese well reduced, a large lemon meringue pie for 90p instead of £3, and (shush) a chocolate cake with the same deal, and three mini trifles for 20p.[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Judi. We're getting ready to head south this morning. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Hopefully we'll be in Arizona Sunday sometime. ???? xxxooo


Safe travels. Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:



> Thanks, Judi. We're getting ready to head south this morning. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Hopefully we'll be in Arizona Sunday sometime. ???? xxxooo


Safe travels.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> We had beautiful large trouts with salad. The trout was delicious and reduced at Morrisons from £6.00 to 22p. They were nearly empty so Alan got a load of bargains. He jokingly asked the fishmonger if anything was going for 10p. He said not quite and Alan was handed a load of about 10 pieces, all reduced to silly prices, all fresh. Cod, haddock, the trout, and others I can't remember - all in the freezer. He also got three lots of blue cheese well reduced, a large lemon meringue pie for 90p instead of £3, and (shush) a chocolate cake with the same deal, and three mini trifles for 20p.


All essentials of course. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sisters, it's been another eventful Friday, and I got the day right today. S and S called to see Ann then came to me with our shopping. I don't know what I'd do without them. They said they are only too pleased to do it for Ann and me, to repay back the kindness we show them all the years round. Now how nice is that what? ???? They got some red roses for Albert but the cemetery is closed! I don't understand why? ???? What am I missing here ?. It doesn't really need social distancing with the dead does it? There must be something somewhere, did you see on the news when they were unveiling nightingale hospital, that while Matt Hancock was talking to the camera the people behind him weren't social distancing. . Ann has to go back to hospital in three months. 

Then Margaret came up, she brought me 2 sbucks coffees, so I'm doing ok. I forgot to put choc ices on my list so I've only got one left. Which I'm sure I can cope with. I'm lucky. I've people phoning, watts apping and I know I'm not alone. Marg says our binns weren't empty today. We must have a new team on. I can't see how they are being allowed to work, they can hardly have distance from each other in the trucks. I wouldn't be suprised if they stop. Then they'll be problems. 

I think that's all my news for today. Just remember I love yawl and I hope chrissy is doing ok. And my love to jolly too. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. But feels a bit milder. Finished my embroidery last night. Going to make a couple of face mask, just in case, but I don't know if they have any benefits.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


I heard on TV today that the cotton ones aren't any good. I really don't know what to believe


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I heard on TV today that the cotton ones aren't any good. I really don't know what to believe


My friend made one and put a pantee liner in it as a filter. X


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I'm personally not big on spicy food so I doubt I'll ever see one!!! But I get the idea and I'm sure I could make something similar filled with things I would eat!! xxxx


I don't like spicy food either. I don't mind peppers. But our lot eat alsorts of stuff like that. I like meat and two veg....


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> That goes for me too Susan! You definitely have a very good relationship with words. which is very evident, very evident in the way you tell a very good story! ???????? xoxoxo


THANKYOU judi. I've been known to do a little writing now and again. I've got to be in the mood though. Stay safe


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so keen on gnomes in the garden, we had one in the Lake District. Mum liked him and I threatened to shoot his head off, he lived indoors after that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


You do know, that , that wasn't a nice thing to do to the gnome? ????????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> No that would be fish tacos. :sm01: :sm01: https://www.spendwithpennies.com/fish-tacos-recipe-onion-slaw/
> These are quesadillas https://girlheartfood.com/cheesy-ground-beef-quesadillas/


Well, they look ok for me to try as long as they aren't spicey. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Love you too Susan.
> Oh, and it's Friday now.


????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my overcast little corner of the world. Flo called last night to get my list of needs/wants. She was going to a different store in the hopes of finding the thing she and I needed. She found tons of rice, distilled water, and toilet paper. She will deliver them to me on Friday. We should be set as far as supplies go. Guess what I will be making Friday evening.


Distilled water pies? Sorry couldn't resist that one! It just shows it doesn't take much to please us does it. Andrew next door is getting my ice lollies tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Sad to think that people do not realize their actions may take their life or the lives of those they love.


It's a shame to say it but some off the minority couldn't care less, because I really believe that we actually have some evil people. Thank goodness they are in the minority.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> We had beautiful large trouts with salad. The trout was delicious and reduced at Morrisons from £6.00 to 22p. They were nearly empty so Alan got a load of bargains. He jokingly asked the fishmonger if anything was going for 10p. He said not quite and Alan was handed a load of about 10 pieces, all reduced to silly prices, all fresh. Cod, haddock, the trout, and others I can't remember - all in the freezer. He also got three lots of blue cheese well reduced, a large lemon meringue pie for 90p instead of £3, and (shush) a chocolate cake with the same deal, and three mini trifles for 20p.


Well done that's what I like to hear.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> You do know, that , that wasn't a nice thing to do to the gnome? ????????


It worked out fine for him, he got to live indoors for the rest of his life. :sm01:


----------



## grandma susan

Oldest granson richard with little ted


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I don't like spicy food either. I don't mind peppers. But our lot eat alsorts of stuff like that. I like meat and two veg....


so English! :sm17: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Oldest granson richard with little ted


You have a handsome grandson Susan, and little Ted is awesome! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> You have a handsome grandson Susan, and little Ted is awesome! xoxo


I completely agree with you! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> My friend made one and put a pantee liner in it as a filter. X


I saw doctor used thing from hepa filter


----------



## Xiang

First up, How are all of our US sisters going? I hope you, and your families, are staying safe and well! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Oldest granson richard with little ted


He is handsome and by the way he holds Ted I know he is kind and lovely inside too


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I saw doctor used thing from hepa filter


That's interesting Polly. Our infection control doctors are saying now that people will touch their faces more with the use of masks, more than they would without. You can also contaminate yourself by not removing them properly.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Oldest granson richard with little ted


He is very handsome and by the way he holds Ted I can see he is kind and lovely inside as well


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> whenever I need to put our heater on, I always put a container of water in the room that is getting heated, and that stops the air drying out, an d one's nasal passages, and sinuses, are also kept moist!


Me too, it really helps Judi. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Marmalade made


Everything you do Josephine is always so beautifully presented! xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> That's interesting Polly. Our infection control doctors are saying now that people will touch their faces more with the use of masks, more than they would without. You can also contaminate yourself by not removing them properly.


It's easy to forget that virus can be on the mask when it's removed. They were considering if the virus can be circulated in air circulating things in offices..the young tube showed the doctor sewing a pocket where the filter could be removed. He used pipe cleaner or tape to keep the mask close to the nose and chin. They say the cloth masks are to keep our germs from going out more than theirs coming in. I think.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> We had beautiful large trouts with salad. The trout was delicious and reduced at Morrisons from Â£6.00 to 22p. They were nearly empty so Alan got a load of bargains. He jokingly asked the fishmonger if anything was going for 10p. He said not quite and Alan was handed a load of about 10 pieces, all reduced to silly prices, all fresh. Cod, haddock, the trout, and others I can't remember - all in the freezer. He also got three lots of blue cheese well reduced, a large lemon meringue pie for 90p instead of Â£3, and (shush) a chocolate cake with the same deal, and three mini trifles for 20p.


Ummm trifle, when I was in England I remember eating it everyday, couldn't live without it. I didn't have to worry about my weight then. :sm17: This is me on the left in Morocco. I learned very fast that I shouldn't have had bare arms and legs.. then back to England for more trifle! A few years ago mind you when I was only 27 and I'd only know Mr J for a year.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters, it's been another eventful Friday, and I got the day right today. S and S called to see Ann then came to me with our shopping. I don't know what I'd do without them. They said they are only too pleased to do it for Ann and me, to repay back the kindness we show them all the years round. Now how nice is that what? ???? They got some red roses for Albert but the cemetery is closed! I don't understand why? ???? What am I missing here ?. It doesn't really need social distancing with the dead does it? There must be something somewhere, did you see on the news when they were unveiling nightingale hospital, that while Matt Hancock was talking to the camera the people behind him weren't social distancing. . Ann has to go back to hospital in three months.
> 
> Then Margaret came up, she brought me 2 sbucks coffees, so I'm doing ok. I forgot to put choc ices on my list so I've only got one left. Which I'm sure I can cope with. I'm lucky. I've people phoning, watts apping and I know I'm not alone. Marg says our binns weren't empty today. We must have a new team on. I can't see how they are being allowed to work, they can hardly have distance from each other in the trucks. I wouldn't be suprised if they stop. Then they'll be problems.
> 
> I think that's all my news for today. Just remember I love yawl and I hope chrissy is doing ok. And my love to jolly too. Xx


Susan you are making the best of things, and it sounds like you are doing well! Wishing you more nice days. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I like garden gnomes. They are to bring good luck or to signify buried treasure.


I like the gnomes that take a documented holiday around the world and then come back to their owners! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> No that would be fish tacos. :sm01: :sm01: https://www.spendwithpennies.com/fish-tacos-recipe-onion-slaw/
> These are quesadillas https://girlheartfood.com/cheesy-ground-beef-quesadillas/


Fish taco's, I could like those! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thanks Trish!! How you doin' girl? I'm guessing you're just plodding along like the rest of us. To be honest, apart from not being able to go to the cinema or meet my friends, it hasn't made a great deal of difference to me yet, I'm still crafting as I usually would, doing housework, spending too long on the laptop and yes, food shopping is a drag but we won't starve and things could be worse, maybe they'll _get_ worse but as you can see, I'm trying to look on the bright side!!! xxxxx :sm24: :sm23: :sm17: :sm11: :sm09: :sm04: :sm02:


We are doing fine considering, I'm so used to isolation it just seems like another day. I rescaped 2 fish tanks today, they are all doing fine and so relaxing to watch. More entertaining than trying to out stare my cat for something to do! :sm09: Hugs to you! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a cloudy cool Norfolk. Just made a big batch of cheesy beefburgers, we certainly aren't going to starve of meat stuff. Now having a quick sit down before dinner. Done my main chore of the day so will now knit this afternoon. I actually succumbed and bought a pattern yesterday. The Bedtime Gnome, I keep seeing them and hoping the pattern would crop up free somewhere but it hasn't so bought it, well DH bought it as I used his credit card. So when I've finished my baby blanket I have a feeling gnomes will be taking over my life. Going to catch up now try and have a good day. xx


Waiting to see Gnomes!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so keen on gnomes in the garden, we had one in the Lake District. Mum liked him and I threatened to shoot his head off, he lived indoors after that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


You remind me of my Grandmother... she told her kids she killed Santa Claus. :sm15: xoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Trish!! How you doin' girl? I'm guessing you're just plodding along like the rest of us. To be honest, apart from not being able to go to the cinema or meet my friends, it hasn't made a great deal of difference to me yet, I'm still crafting as I usually would, doing housework, spending too long on the laptop and yes, food shopping is a drag but we won't starve and things could be worse, maybe they'll _get_ worse but as you can see, I'm trying to look on the bright side!!! xxxxx :sm24: :sm23: :sm17: :sm11: :sm09: :sm04: :sm02:


My life hasn't changed very much, either! The only things I cannot do for now, is to go to either of any Craft Groups, and see the other people from those two groups.

I haven't heard any extra news, about my area, so not sure what is happening here; so I am remaining as positive as I am able!

Caitlyn(DD5) is getting a little stressed, about whether or not she should wisit, next week end. For now, her work place is only working 2-5 days. I think they are all only working.half time, so that the workers can continue working, until this is all over, and we all begin to recover!
We have told her what our thoughts are; so we will see what happens! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Waiting to see Gnomes!


Might be a while, only done a foot so far. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You remind me of my Grandmother... she told her kids she killed Santa Claus. :sm15: xoxo


Hey I'm not that cruel, anyway it's not true 'cause I've been to Lapland and seen him. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a very sunny and warmish Norfolk, the police are going to be hard pushed to stop people going out today. Might even venture out into the garden myself today and perhaps as far as the front gate. My cousins wife rang yesterday, they have both had 'it' my cousin not too badly, just a few days on the couch but his wife had it quite bad, even rang 111 at one time she had so much trouble breathing but she did stay at home and is OK now. Their daughter is due to have her baby in 6 weeks and is stressing out as the maternity ward is through the main entrance to the hospital and up 4 floors in the lift, she's going to ask about a home delivery but as it's her first may not be able to have one. Must try and find out how the rest of the family is doing. Not a lot planned for today, had a busy day yesterday to might have a day off today, I want to get on with my gnome. Enjoy the sunshine if you've got it. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my wet cold dark little corner of the world. I was able to be out in my back yard a little bit yesterday. Helps break up the boredom of knitting, playing on the computer, and doing chores. 
Harold was so bored he said he would make supper. Well, he tried.
I am not saying anyone should make this, but just saying it is available. Thinking it might be useful if lined with a panty liner or something on that order. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safety-perception-not-a-medical-device


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Saturday Morning. You are wise to be out in your own property. Happy your family is recovering from the flu.A lot is being said right now about using the blood with the antibodies to the flu to treat those with the flu. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very sunny and warmish Norfolk, the police are going to be hard pushed to stop people going out today. Might even venture out into the garden myself today and perhaps as far as the front gate. My cousins wife rang yesterday, they have both had 'it' my cousin not too badly, just a few days on the couch but his wife had it quite bad, even rang 111 at one time she had so much trouble breathing but she did stay at home and is OK now. Their daughter is due to have her baby in 6 weeks and is stressing out as the maternity ward is through the main entrance to the hospital and up 4 floors in the lift, she's going to ask about a home delivery but as it's her first may not be able to have one. Must try and find out how the rest of the family is doing. Not a lot planned for today, had a busy day yesterday to might have a day off today, I want to get on with my gnome. Enjoy the sunshine if you've got it. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Not surprisingly her grandfolks adore her. Although I think Gpa takes her a bit for granted. Something that amazes me is Honeydoer is her ex-husband. He told us right away that he would always be there for us and he certainly has kept his word.


That is quite an unusual situation but you have obviously treated him with enough love and respect that he is happy to return it now, wonderful!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Interesting information. I think what I hear most often is a mask is to protect others from your germs than to protect the wearer. The pipe cleaner may be good above the nose to stop ones glasses from foggy up.



jollypolly said:


> It's easy to forget that virus can be on the mask when it's removed. They were considering if the virus can be circulated in air circulating things in offices..the young tube showed the doctor sewing a pocket where the filter could be removed. He used pipe cleaner or tape to keep the mask close to the nose and chin. They say the cloth masks are to keep our germs from going out more than theirs coming in. I think.


----------



## jinx

The panty liners even are self sticking so they would stay in place. May sound strange but these are strange times.


PurpleFi said:


> My friend made one and put a pantee liner in it as a filter. X


----------



## jinx

LOL not quite right. I would not want to waste the valuable water in a pie.????????


grandma susan said:


> Distilled water pies? Sorry couldn't resist that one! It just shows it doesn't take much to please us does it. Andrew next door is getting my ice lollies tomorrow.


----------



## jinx

The marmalade looks delicious. Nice presentation.


PurpleFi said:


> Marmalade made


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Marmalade made


I didn't have marmalade for years but really love it now - but not enough to bother making it, well done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We had beautiful large trouts with salad. The trout was delicious and reduced at Morrisons from £6.00 to 22p. They were nearly empty so Alan got a load of bargains. He jokingly asked the fishmonger if anything was going for 10p. He said not quite and Alan was handed a load of about 10 pieces, all reduced to silly prices, all fresh. Cod, haddock, the trout, and others I can't remember - all in the freezer. He also got three lots of blue cheese well reduced, a large lemon meringue pie for 90p instead of £3, and (shush) a chocolate cake with the same deal, and three mini trifles for 20p.


Your guy sure knows how to shop, wonderful bargains!!! I must look more carefully if I ever go to Morrison's again!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I do not know where this happened. People were entering closed playground. Playground were enclosed with fencing and locked. Then people started gathering in cemeteries. Then the cemeteries had to be closed and locked. Seems some people think no one is going to tell them they have to stay home and only go out and about for essentials and to practice social distancing. ????????
\\



grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters, it's been another eventful Friday, and I got the day right today. S and S called to see Ann then came to me with our shopping. I don't know what I'd do without them. They said they are only too pleased to do it for Ann and me, to repay back the kindness we show them all the years round. Now how nice is that what? ???? They got some red roses for Albert but the cemetery is closed! I don't understand why? ???? What am I missing here ?. It doesn't really need social distancing with the dead does it? There must be something somewhere, did you see on the news when they were unveiling nightingale hospital, that while Matt Hancock was talking to the camera the people behind him weren't social distancing. . Ann has to go back to hospital in three months.
> 
> Then Margaret came up, she brought me 2 sbucks coffees, so I'm doing ok. I forgot to put choc ices on my list so I've only got one left. Which I'm sure I can cope with. I'm lucky. I've people phoning, watts apping and I know I'm not alone. Marg says our binns weren't empty today. We must have a new team on. I can't see how they are being allowed to work, they can hardly have distance from each other in the trucks. I wouldn't be suprised if they stop. Then they'll be problems.
> 
> I think that's all my news for today. Just remember I love yawl and I hope chrissy is doing ok. And my love to jolly too. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my wet cold dark little corner of the world. I was able to be out in my back yard a little bit yesterday. Helps break up the boredom of knitting, playing on the computer, and doing chores.
> Harold was so bored he said he would make supper. Well, he tried.
> I am not saying anyone should make this, but just saying it is available. Thinking it might be useful if lined with a panty liner or something on that order. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safety-perception-not-a-medical-device


Oh dear, supper didn't sound too much of a success. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Definitely a day for getting out in the garden. 

Hope you are doing ok on the lovely Saturday.

Love and hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

The mild sauce I use is quite thick and only a small amount is used. So it does not make mine messy.


London Girl said:


> I'm thinking the sauce would make it kinda messy too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Judi. We're getting ready to head south this morning. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Hopefully we'll be in Arizona Sunday sometime. ???? xxxooo


Thinking of you both, please stay safe, we love you too much to lose you!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters, it's been another eventful Friday, and I got the day right today. S and S called to see Ann then came to me with our shopping. I don't know what I'd do without them. They said they are only too pleased to do it for Ann and me, to repay back the kindness we show them all the years round. Now how nice is that what? ???? They got some red roses for Albert but the cemetery is closed! I don't understand why? ???? What am I missing here ?. It doesn't really need social distancing with the dead does it? There must be something somewhere, did you see on the news when they were unveiling nightingale hospital, that while Matt Hancock was talking to the camera the people behind him weren't social distancing. . Ann has to go back to hospital in three months.
> 
> Then Margaret came up, she brought me 2 sbucks coffees, so I'm doing ok. I forgot to put choc ices on my list so I've only got one left. Which I'm sure I can cope with. I'm lucky. I've people phoning, watts apping and I know I'm not alone. Marg says our binns weren't empty today. We must have a new team on. I can't see how they are being allowed to work, they can hardly have distance from each other in the trucks. I wouldn't be suprised if they stop. Then they'll be problems.
> 
> I think that's all my news for today. Just remember I love yawl and I hope chrissy is doing ok. And my love to jolly too. Xx


I believe people were congregating in the cemeteries as the parks had been closed!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I don't like spicy food either. I don't mind peppers. But our lot eat alsorts of stuff like that. I like meat and two veg....


We're much the same here, will do spag bol of course but none of it's ever spicy, not even garlic!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> so English! :sm17: xoxoxo


I don't think we're all like that Trish, anyone under 60 is probably eating like the rest of the world, my kids included!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Ummm trifle, when I was in England I remember eating it everyday, couldn't live without it. I didn't have to worry about my weight then. :sm17: This is me on the left in Morocco. I learned very fast that I shouldn't have had bare arms and legs.. then back to England for more trifle! A few years ago mind you when I was only 27 and I'd only know Mr J for a year.


I can see that is you, lovely lady, already with the same beautiful hair you have now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Waiting to see Gnomes!


Awwww!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> My life hasn't changed very much, either! The only things I cannot do for now, is to go to either of any Craft Groups, and see the other people from those two groups.
> 
> I haven't heard any extra news, about my area, so not sure what is happening here; so I am remaining as positive as I am able!
> 
> Caitlyn(DD5) is getting a little stressed, about whether or not she should wisit, next week end. For now, her work place is only working 2-5 days. I think they are all only working.half time, so that the workers can continue working, until this is all over, and we all begin to recover!
> We have told her what our thoughts are; so we will see what happens! ???????? xoxoxo


You all need to be very careful about that Judi but I know you already know that, just sayin'!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I don't think we're all like that Trish, anyone under 60 is probably eating like the rest of the world, my kids included!!! xxxx


Well half your kids are in the rest of the world. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Interesting information. I think what I hear most often is a mask is to protect others from your germs than to protect the wearer. The pipe cleaner may be good above the nose to stop ones glasses from foggy up.


Sadly, it didn't work for me, had to take my spex off, felt it left my eyes vulnerable!!!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> My life hasn't changed very much, either! The only things I cannot do for now, is to go to either of any Craft Groups, and see the other people from those two groups.
> 
> I haven't heard any extra news, about my area, so not sure what is happening here; so I am remaining as positive as I am able!
> 
> Caitlyn(DD5) is getting a little stressed, about whether or not she should wisit, next week end. For now, her work place is only working 2-5 days. I think they are all only working.half time, so that the workers can continue working, until this is all over, and we all begin to recover!
> We have told her what our thoughts are; so we will see what happens! ???????? xoxoxo


Probably best to stay home where she is safe. My grocery delivery lady said the strangest thing to me when she was dropping off.. she wondered if I was having family in for Easter dinner? What an odd thing to say...umm, well no I'm not! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I can see that is you, lovely lady, already with the same beautiful hair you have now!! xxxx


The Moroccan's were ready to stone me... the tour guide didn't say a thing about dress code. There was a short little bolero top hanging out of my purse but even that didn't help.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls, how are you all today's? Cheerful I hope. I had a nice surprise today from machelle next door. She was going to Asda and asked if I wanted anything, this is Karen's daughter. I asked for some coffee. As you know I like Starbucks double espresso in a tin and that, and a couple of other things are my favourites, but I'm willing to get anything my shoppers throw at me. Well....I asked for tow tins. When she came home she said I hope you don't mind but I've spent some of your money! She said she was at the checkout when the girl remarked on the coffee, so she says you can have more than two of those coffees at a time, so Michelle went back to the shelves and brought me six all told.....she can shop for me anytime. I'm very easy pleased. As Josephine says she knows I'm easy


----------



## grandma susan

Ooooos sent too soon.....I wasn't finished my diary to you. But come to think of it I've not got much else to write. Have we heard from chrissy and Pam, and of course our jolly who is absolutely taking this lead balloon with a pinch of salt.. Well done jolly. We are all here. Don't mind you MPs though, you know that. Well I love yawl. Xxxxkeep safe and don't go out this weekend. PLEASE.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> My friend made one and put a pantee liner in it as a filter. X


Why am I not suprised.......????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> He is handsome and by the way he holds Ted I know he is kind and lovely inside too


He has a lovely nature. My youngest one Matthew is so very very loving and has a nice nature too. Especially with the animals, he's red headed so has the proverbial temper somedays. But I must admit R does tend to aggravate him at times.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Definitely a day for getting out in the garden.
> 
> Hope you are doing ok on the lovely Saturday.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all xxxxxxx


Ive had a tune in my head all day and I can't get rid of it????


----------



## jinx

I am sure it was a new unused one that she used.????????????



grandma susan said:


> Why am I not suprised.......????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Finished my BSJ, not doing another one yet, too much counting! Do you like the pale side of the buttons or the darker pink to go with the dark pink dots? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Finished my BSJ, not doing another one yet, too much counting! Do you like the pale side of the buttons or the darker pink to go with the dark pink dots? Xxxx


That was quick, I prefer the pale buttons. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

5


grandma susan said:


> Ooooos sent too soon.....I wasn't finished my diary to you. But come to think of it I've not got much else to write. Have we heard from chrissy and Pam, and of course our jolly who is absolutely taking this lead balloon with a pinch of salt.. Well done jolly. We are all here. Don't mind you MPs though, you know that. Well I love yawl. Xxxxkeep safe and don't go out this weekend. PLEASE.


I think I saw Chris post something on FB.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> That was quick, I prefer the pale buttons. xxxx


Very nice and I agree with Jacky x


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a tune in my head all day and I can't get rid of it????


Glad you liked it! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That was quick, I prefer the pale buttons. xxxx


Thank you, didn't feel quick to me!! Same buttons but bizarrely different on each side!! I prefer the pale pink too! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The Moroccan's were ready to stone me... the tour guide didn't say a thing about dress code. There was a short little bolero top hanging out of my purse but even that didn't help.


How were you supposed to know?!! What did the other ladies on the tour do? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> He has a lovely nature. My youngest one Matthew is so very very loving and has a nice nature too. Especially with the animals, he's red headed so has the proverbial temper somedays. But I must admit R does tend to aggravate him at times.


That's boys for you!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a reply from Chris. She has got over the virus and so has her daughter. What a relief. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a reply from Chris. She has got over the virus and so has her daughter. What a relief. Xx


Good to hear, I must give her a ring sometime xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Finished my BSJ, not doing another one yet, too much counting! Do you like the pale side of the buttons or the darker pink to go with the dark pink dots? Xxxx


That's precious, you chose beautiful yarn. It's so ????????Spring!???????? oxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good to hear, I must give her a ring sometime xxxx


Such good news! Hugs to you Chris. ❤


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> How were you supposed to know?!! What did the other ladies on the tour do? xxxx


I was the youngest person there, the other ladies only showed the whites of their eyes! I held them up a lot at customs as they seemed to think I was carrying drugs, so it took longer before everyone could get back on the bus. I wasn't Ms. Popular!


----------



## runflyski

Islander said:


> Waiting to see Gnomes!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you both, please stay safe, we love you too much to lose you!! xxxxxxxxxx


Thanks. Almost there (or will be around 7 p.m. tonight). Have a few hundmoles to go. Mr. Ric and DS have been taking turns driving. We pulled an all nighter last night to get there by today. Mr. Ric didn't want to chance a hotel. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Finished my BSJ, not doing another one yet, too much counting! Do you like the pale side of the buttons or the darker pink to go with the dark pink dots? Xxxx


It looks great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a reply from Chris. She has got over the virus and so has her daughter. What a relief. Xx


That is a huge relief! So happy for both of them. xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks. Almost there (or will be around 7 p.m. tonight). Have a few hundmoles to go. Mr. Ric and DS have been taking turns driving. We pulled an all nighter last night to get there by today. Mr. Ric didn't want to chance a hotel. xxxooo :sm02:


Well done, arrive safely. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's precious, you chose beautiful yarn. It's so ????????Spring!???????? oxoxo


Thank you, it was in the last big bagful of yarn I got from my old charity shop and its going back to charity, Woollies for the World!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks. Almost there (or will be around 7 p.m. tonight). Have a few hundmoles to go. Mr. Ric and DS have been taking turns driving. We pulled an all nighter last night to get there by today. Mr. Ric didn't want to chance a hotel. xxxooo :sm02:


Thanks for letting us know, I have been with you all the way!! Stay safe!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks. Almost there (or will be around 7 p.m. tonight). Have a few hundmoles to go. Mr. Ric and DS have been taking turns driving. We pulled an all nighter last night to get there by today. Mr. Ric didn't want to chance a hotel. xxxooo :sm02:


Safe travels. Thinking of you and sending love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, warm Norfolk, a beautiful day for going nowhere. For some reason my computer won't download e-mails first thing in the morning so not sure if anything has been going on in the night. Dinner's already so will probably get on with my gnome 'til my computer decides it's ready to receive callers. Have a good day whatever you can't do. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, warm Norfolk, a beautiful day for going nowhere. For some reason my computer won't download e-mails first thing in the morning so not sure if anything has been going on in the night. Dinner's already so will probably get on with my gnome 'til my computer decides it's ready to receive callers. Have a good day whatever you can't do. xx


It's having a Sunday lie in x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's beautiful here. May go for a walk later. Nothing much else planned.

Thank you Susan for the card. Great game to play.

Happy Palm Sunday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It's having a Sunday lie in x


Lucky thing. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm, bright and sunny London!! Hope you are all well and happy, we're doing ok here! Can't believe the cops had to throw out over 3000 people from a south London park yesterday, think I'd have just shot them!! :sm23: :sm14: 

I shall be going out for my walk shortly, I keep it to half an hour as this is a highly populated area and I'm likely to meet too many people!
After that, who knows, the house is my oyster!!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

I think some sitting in the garden absorbing some vitamin D might be on the cards today!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Very cute itty bitty knitting, well done!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I think some sitting in the garden absorbing some vitamin D might be on the cards today!! xxxx


That's what we are doing now. Did 3/4 hr walk round the block.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That's what we are doing now. Did 3/4 hr walk round the block.


It's surprising how much ground you can cover ina short time, isn't it?! I put my headphones on and walk to the beat of the music!!

Just heard the noise of a reversing vehicle out the back, it went on and on. It was a little girl who looked about 12 in a Tesco delivery van, trying to get out of our close. There are so many cars out there at the moment, understandably, that there just isn't room to turn even a car round but she was trying. We had a brief chat while I was subtly checking my car for damage then I left her to it. I could still here the beepers for about another 10 minutes, bless her!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Good morning, my lovely Sisters, I am hoping that you are all well, and that Chis is feeling much better!
I am stell well, and apparently all of the things that are in place now, to keep us safe against Could-19, is beginning to make a positive impact on the number of new cases, each day! I have seen on the news, how things are going in your Countries, and am hoping, that all of you are as safe as possible! I have sent out as much protection Energies as all of you need, and hope that it works! Stay safe and Well.
I am going to do a catch up now! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> It's a shame to say it but some off the minority couldn't care less, because I really believe that we actually have some evil people. Thank goodness they are in the minority.


I agree Susan. There have been people abusing any Asian decended people, and now we have people in Queensland, abusing Nurses and doctors, when the see them trying to buy what they can, so they can make themselves a meal, so they can go back to the hospital, and do another extremely long shift! some people are either plain Idiotic, or just pure evil!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's boys for you!!


hahaha ...... Girls tease their younger siblings too, and are very good at it! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Had a reply from Chris. She has got over the virus and so has her daughter. What a relief. Xx


That is wonderful, I have been wondering how she was, but didn't know her daughter had it also! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks. Almost there (or will be around 7 p.m. tonight). Have a few hundmoles to go. Mr. Ric and DS have been taking turns driving. We pulled an all nighter last night to get there by today. Mr. Ric didn't want to chance a hotel. xxxooo :sm02:


That is completely understandable Pam! so as I am writing this, you might have reached home, and beginning : a nice relaxation time, or will that be put on hold, until the unpacking is finished? ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think some sitting in the garden absorbing some vitamin D might be on the cards today!! xxxx


Sounds like a good plan, We had very heavy overcast, today, and it was also a bit cooler, than the previous few days, so I think Autumn is just about to begin, just over a month late, which is basically what the Weather Boffins have told us will happen this year; I wonder what they will say for next years Seasons lengths!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, we reached 12c today but was very windy. You couldn't sit out in it. In hour area we have the latest figures of corona +160' there's only 170,00+ people. So I satay in another day like you all, and it's ok. I've got jokes coming through the phone all day. My friends are looking after me. 

Today Karen text me to see if I would like a roast lamb lunch. Well, you know, I really don't want to put people out. Next door have enough to do looking after Karen. So I said no THANKYOU. The next thing I new Michelle was in our garden with 2 slices of corned beef and potato pie for me. What can I do? They don't believe in eating small portions next door. So I've got some in the freezer for another day. Marg came and she's got 2 coffees for me and we had a chat shouting to each other. I'm going to listen to the queens speech tonight. I like messages from her. 

There's nothing more to report about today. So unless something comes to mind I'll just say I love yawl and stay safe.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Finished my BSJ, not doing another one yet, too much counting! Do you like the pale side of the buttons or the darker pink to go with the dark pink dots? Xxxx


I like the light purple ones, but if you want both colours on might I suggest you alternate them loveli


----------



## grandma susan

Hi they are great. You must have lots of patience


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good morning, my lovely Sisters, I am hoping that you are all well, and that Chis is feeling much better!
> I am stell well, and apparently all of the things that are in place now, to keep us safe against Could-19, is beginning to make a positive impact on the number of new cases, each day! I have seen on the news, how things are going in your Countries, and am hoping, that all of you are as safe as possible! I have sent out as much protection Energies as all of you need, and hope that it works! Stay safe and Well.
> I am going to do a catch up now! ???????? xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, had a message chat with Chris, she's not sure she had the virus but had the symptoms and felt very poorly but is much better now, though short of umph!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I like the light purple ones, but if you want both colours on might I suggest you alternate them loveli


I never thought of alternating them but went with the pale ones in the end! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

We've had 20'C here today so I've been sitting in the garden knitting for a couple of hours, this is how far I've got with my next square, the pattern is called Daisy stitch!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> All essentials of course. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Of course!! I'm glad you agree.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> First up, How are all of our US sisters going? I hope you, and your families, are staying safe and well! xoxoxo


Angela and Lisa are regularly on Whatsapp.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> He has a lovely nature. My youngest one Matthew is so very very loving and has a nice nature too. Especially with the animals, he's red headed so has the proverbial temper somedays. But I must admit R does tend to aggravate him at times.


He'll grow out of it. I did, and so did DS3.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Finished my BSJ, not doing another one yet, too much counting! Do you like the pale side of the buttons or the darker pink to go with the dark pink dots? Xxxx


Pale side definitely.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Lucky thing. xx :sm16:


I did too. I'm ashamed to say I am loving this lock-down. I haven't been this relaxed in years!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we reached 12c today but was very windy. You couldn't sit out in it. In hour area we have the latest figures of corona +160' there's only 170,00+ people. So I satay in another day like you all, and it's ok. I've got jokes coming through the phone all day. My friends are looking after me.
> 
> Today Karen text me to see if I would like a roast lamb lunch. Well, you know, I really don't want to put people out. Next door have enough to do looking after Karen. So I said no THANKYOU. The next thing I new Michelle was in our garden with 2 slices of corned beef and potato pie for me. What can I do? They don't believe in eating small portions next door. So I've got some in the freezer for another day. Marg came and she's got 2 coffees for me and we had a chat shouting to each other. I'm going to listen to the queens speech tonight. I like messages from her.
> 
> There's nothing more to report about today. So unless something comes to mind I'll just say I love yawl and stay safe.


A few days ago our new neighbour, Joss, came round and left us a large tinfoil dish of curried rice and chicken. It lasted us two days and the seagulls got a load! Today we have been given two pots of his curry sauces because he was bored and made far too much. I don't mind!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We've had 20'C here today so I've been sitting in the garden knitting for a couple of hours, this is how far I've got with my next square, the pattern is called Daisy stitch!


Love that colour. I want to knit yet another jumper in that colour.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Safe travels. Thinking of you and sending love and hugs. xxx


Thank you! We arrived about 8:30 pm or so. Stopped on the way to pick up groceries and plan to self-isolate for a couple of weeks. Going to try to catch up now. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> That is completely understandable Pam! so as I am writing this, you might have reached home, and beginning : a nice relaxation time, or will that be put on hold, until the unpacking is finished? ???????????????? xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi. We made it here around 8:30 last night. Did a bit of unpacking when we arrived and will do the rest today. Purchased groceries on the way here so are set to self-isolate here for a couple weeks. Feels good to be here again. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I did too. I'm ashamed to say I am loving this lock-down. I haven't been this relaxed in years!


Still one up all up in this house. xx :sm03:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We've had 20'C here today so I've been sitting in the garden knitting for a couple of hours, this is how far I've got with my next square, the pattern is called Daisy stitch!


Looks great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> A few days ago our new neighbour, Joss, came round and left us a large tinfoil dish of curried rice and chicken. It lasted us two days and the seagulls got a load! Today we have been given two pots of his curry sauces because he was bored and made far too much. I don't mind!!


That's great, not in with our neighbours enough yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! We arrived about 8:30 pm or so. Stopped on the way to pick up groceries and plan to self-isolate for a couple of weeks. Going to try to catch up now. :sm02: xxxooo


So pleased you're home, rest up and enjoy it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased you're home, rest up and enjoy it. xx


Thank you, Jacky! That's the plan. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## tat'sgran

Beautiful colour and I adore this stitch.. have used it in several items I created. xo wendy


----------



## London Girl

tat'sgran said:


> Beautiful colour and I adore this stitch.. have used it in several items I created. xo wendy


I love the colour too Wendy its almost dayglo blue!!


----------



## jinx

I love it also. Very pretty and nicely done.


London Girl said:


> I love the colour too Wendy its almost daygli blue!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I love it also. Very pretty and nicely done.


Thank you kindly!!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I did too. I'm ashamed to say I am loving this lock-down. I haven't been this relaxed in years!


Glad you are relaxed. Keep it up xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! We arrived about 8:30 pm or so. Stopped on the way to pick up groceries and plan to self-isolate for a couple of weeks. Going to try to catch up now. :sm02: xxxooo


So glad you have arrived safely. Time to unwind now. Luv n hugs xx


----------



## UteWhite1128

Very beautiful sweater. Great work!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5

London Girl said:


> We've had 20'C here today so I've been sitting in the garden knitting for a couple of hours, this is how far I've got with my next square, the pattern is called Daisy stitch!


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PurpleFi

A happy piece of news tonight. One of my coven has become a grandma today. Her eldest daughter had a beautiful healthy baby girl.
And with that I wish you all goodnight. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A happy piece of news tonight. One of my coven has become a grandma today. Her eldest daughter had a beautiful healthy baby girl.
> And with that I wish you all goodnight. Xxx


Congratulations to the happy family! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly damp Surrey. Had some gentle rain overnight, just what our seedling need.

KnitWIts this morning via our Whatsapp link, we still have loads to talk about.

Happy Monday everyone. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy and slightly damp Norfolk, not quite raining yet but it's in the air. They did say we were going to have rain today and then brighten up again. Getting a bit fed up of having to cook every day without the choice of going out if I wanted to. Done a two day meal today so an easy day tomorrow. Wondered how much weight I might be putting on having even less exercise than normal but am exactly the same so that's OK. Gnome is coming along, more of a deconstructed gnome at the moment. half way through his hat and his nightshirt to do then I can start building him. Try and have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

UteWhite1128 said:


> Very beautiful sweater. Great work!


I'm hoping you mean my BSJ, in which case, thank you!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A happy piece of news tonight. One of my coven has become a grandma today. Her eldest daughter had a beautiful healthy baby girl.
> And with that I wish you all goodnight. Xxx


Congratulations all round!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and moist London!! Have just been to the convenience store for the paper and to get bread and see if they had any eggs. Apparently, they only sell 'loose' eggs so I carried home 11 eggs in a plastic bag, being very careful not to trip on the way home!!!

I am going to have to go out to do a bigger shop, unfortunately, as the supermarket I did an order for delivery with has no slots for the foreseeable future!! I think it may be a case of driving round to see which has the shortest queue in their car park!

Did you see Her Majesty on the box last night? Wasn't she magnificent? She's 94 on 21st April!! I was so young when she came to the throne that she seems to have been in my life forever and I love her dearly. I hope she can hang on through this so she can beat her mum's long life!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all and please stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and moist London!! Have just been to the convenience store for the paper and to get bread and see if they had any eggs. Apparently, they only sell 'loose' eggs so I carried home 11 eggs in a plastic bag, being very careful not to trip on the way home!!!
> 
> I am going to have to go out to do a bigger shop, unfortunately, as the supermarket I did an order for delivery with has no slots for the foreseeable future!! I think it may be a case of driving round to see which has the shortest queue in their car park!
> 
> Did you see Her Majesty on the box last night? Wasn't she magnificent? She's 94 on 21st April!! I was so young when she came to the throne that she seems to have been in my life forever and I love her dearly. I hope she can hang on through this so she can beat her mum's long life!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all and please stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


The sun is now struggling to come out so it might be a nice day yet. Having same problem this time with the supermarket, apparently the put extra slots on after 11 a.m. so just have to keep watching. Missed Her Maj last night, went to South America instead having just visited Australia. Well done on getting home with all your eggs in one basket. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The sun is now struggling to come out so it might be a nice day yet. Having same problem this time with the supermarket, apparently the put extra slots on after 11 a.m. so just have to keep watching. Missed Her Maj last night, went to South America instead having just visited Australia. Well done on getting home with all your eggs in one basket. xxxx


I have choices, I suppose, I can either drive round the supermarkets, wait for a slot or get a little at a time from the local shop, although they are quite limited on what they keep. I was very surprised to see how little Iceland actually do, not much in the way of baking ingredients but loads and loads of sweets, biscuits cakes and savoury snacks. What about some real food!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EDT and 0'C (32'F). It is sunny and was all weekend. The temperature was up to 15'C . Which was glorious. There were people outside without jackets on. Some people had shorts on. Families were out walking along the roads.
Mum's car started smoking when she drove it north of town to go for a walk. We called around to all the places that she usually takes it. The Honda dealership has a mechanic that comes in every other day to work on emergencies. You have to take your car to their dealership and let it sit in the sun for a day. The heat inside the car (+400'F) is enough to kill the virus. Then he works on it. It is left to cook in their parking lot for another day, then you can come and pick it up. Unfortunately mum put her house key in the overnight slot for the keys, not the car key so I had to drive her back to put her car key in the overnight bag. She'll be calling today to ask them to put the house key inside the car.
I went to the grocery store for milk, eggs and bread. I was in a line up for about 15 minutes to get inside. There was a cop at the door limiting the amount of people going into the store. She normally works with the K9 unit. When I got in, all the shelves were full, except for flour, and you could have toilet paper OR hand towels. I picked up hand towels, we actually are ok for TP. It was lovely to see tomatoes, cucumbers, zucchinis, mushrooms, and parsnips. I got all of them AND some oranges. I was bad.
Our numbers are still small in this area, 15, none are in Port Hope, and none of those cases required hospitalization after assessment. So far, our seniors residences have not had any cases. (Knock on wood quickly). Our health people are expecting infections to occur into the fall. I guess because numbers are rising in China again.
We are running out of medical masks, and we can't get any from the US now. The US has blocked sending masks to Canada, but they are still sending masks to South Korea (?). The pulp to make the masks comes from Nanaimo, on Vancouver Island, so hopefully the exports from Canada aren't blocked too. Premier Ford has fast-tracked development of a next-generation medical masks that are made here in Ontario and we should have enough for all of Canada soon. We also have our made-in-Canada portable ventilators in the toolboxes continuing to be assembled and sent where they are needed. The army and reserves have been called to assemble at Camp Borden. They will be assembling their field hospitals in areas that don't have enough hospital beds.
My brioche poncho is long enough now. Just have to finish the last repeat, bind off and sew the seam. I'm also up to the split for front and back on my pandemic sweater. It's amazing me how quickly I can produce things now that I can knit between beeps with work.
And mum found a little crocus growing in the ditch while she was out walking. It is now in a pot in the kitchen and getting spoiled.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I have choices, I suppose, I can either drive round the supermarkets, wait for a slot or get a little at a time from the local shop, although they are quite limited on what they keep. I was very surprised to see how little Iceland actually do, not much in the way of baking ingredients but loads and loads of sweets, biscuits cakes and savoury snacks. What about some real food!!! xxxx


They have pickled fish!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The sun is now struggling to come out so it might be a nice day yet. Having same problem this time with the supermarket, apparently the put extra slots on after 11 a.m. so just have to keep watching. Missed Her Maj last night, went to South America instead having just visited Australia. Well done on getting home with all your eggs in one basket. xxxx


I missed her too. I was playing some "match the balls" game :sm01: :sm24: 
I am sorry that I missed the queen's address. She is a motivating speaker.
"We will meet again" on the other side of this pandemic.


----------



## nitz8catz

I still haven't seen my laundry soap from Costco. Costco said they shipped it, so heaven only knows where it ended up. It wasn't here.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and moist London!! Have just been to the convenience store for the paper and to get bread and see if they had any eggs. Apparently, they only sell 'loose' eggs so I carried home 11 eggs in a plastic bag, being very careful not to trip on the way home!!!
> 
> I am going to have to go out to do a bigger shop, unfortunately, as the supermarket I did an order for delivery with has no slots for the foreseeable future!! I think it may be a case of driving round to see which has the shortest queue in their car park!
> 
> Did you see Her Majesty on the box last night? Wasn't she magnificent? She's 94 on 21st April!! I was so young when she came to the throne that she seems to have been in my life forever and I love her dearly. I hope she can hang on through this so she can beat her mum's long life!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all and please stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Carrying eggs in a bag, scary. You must have stepped lightly to get them all safely home.
Do any of your stores have a dedicated hours for seniors to go shopping. All of ours have it now, even though everyone over 70 has been ordered not to leave their house. I did see several volunteers picking up groceries for seniors when I was shopping. The volunteers now have a red and white badge to identify them.
I hope everyone helps to keep Her Majesty safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and slightly damp Norfolk, not quite raining yet but it's in the air. They did say we were going to have rain today and then brighten up again. Getting a bit fed up of having to cook every day without the choice of going out if I wanted to. Done a two day meal today so an easy day tomorrow. Wondered how much weight I might be putting on having even less exercise than normal but am exactly the same so that's OK. Gnome is coming along, more of a deconstructed gnome at the moment. half way through his hat and his nightshirt to do then I can start building him. Try and have a good day. xx


I was craving fast food hamburgers so we made our own. I made buns (ok they were a little heavy, but yummy and filling) and barbequed our own hamburgers. Mum and DD said we need to do this again. One good thing, we have very little leftovers in the fridge. Leftovers from dinner become lunches.
I've been walking around the back yard since I don't have time at lunch to walk around the subdivision. I'm wearing a path into the grass.
Have a nice Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly damp Surrey. Had some gentle rain overnight, just what our seedling need.
> 
> KnitWIts this morning via our Whatsapp link, we still have loads to talk about.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xxxx


I was mentioning that we have had very little rain this spring. The trout were having problems getting through the shallow parts of the river.
Have a lovely KnitWits Whatapp meeting.
Happy Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> A happy piece of news tonight. One of my coven has become a grandma today. Her eldest daughter had a beautiful healthy baby girl.
> And with that I wish you all goodnight. Xxx


Did you hear about the Indian couple who named their new-born twins Corona and Covid?
Congratulations to the new grandma and family.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> That's great, not in with our neighbours enough yet. xx


We've been talking over the fences with ours.
We've never done anything with them socially. We just don't have anything in common except location.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Judi. We made it here around 8:30 last night. Did a bit of unpacking when we arrived and will do the rest today. Purchased groceries on the way here so are set to self-isolate here for a couple weeks. Feels good to be here again. :sm02: xxxooo


I am so relieved that you made it there safely. I'm sure you all feel better now that you are home.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> A few days ago our new neighbour, Joss, came round and left us a large tinfoil dish of curried rice and chicken. It lasted us two days and the seagulls got a load! Today we have been given two pots of his curry sauces because he was bored and made far too much. I don't mind!!


Very nice neighbour.


----------



## nitz8catz

The TV says a tiger in the zoo has tested positive for covid-19. How much do you want to bet they were selling tiger parts in that Wuhan exotic animal market?


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I did too. I'm ashamed to say I am loving this lock-down. I haven't been this relaxed in years!


That's great that the lock-down is having this effect. I guess it is like a vacation for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> He has a lovely nature. My youngest one Matthew is so very very loving and has a nice nature too. Especially with the animals, he's red headed so has the proverbial temper somedays. But I must admit R does tend to aggravate him at times.





SaxonLady said:


> He'll grow out of it. I did, and so did DS3.


My brother always knew how to press my buttons. He still does. Which is why my sister-in-law has learned to make sure he has a couple of drinks before I show up. He is a very happy drunk. And forgets the buttons then.
My sister and I have always got along better. So long as we both don't try to live in the same house and share the same bathroom. She takes over the bathroom and sort of "explodes" in there so that there isn't an inch left for anyone else's stuff. I still haven't figured out how much stuff she needs to get ready.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good news. Mosquitos can't transmit this virus. Haven't seen any mosquitos yet, but good to know.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We've had 20'C here today so I've been sitting in the garden knitting for a couple of hours, this is how far I've got with my next square, the pattern is called Daisy stitch!


That is spectacular. I like that stitch.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I never thought of alternating them but went with the pale ones in the end! Xxxx


I think that is a good choice.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, had a message chat with Chris, she's not sure she had the virus but had the symptoms and felt very poorly but is much better now, though short of umph!! Xxxx


That is awesome that Chris is better. Thanks for that news. I hope she stays home safe to recuperate.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we reached 12c today but was very windy. You couldn't sit out in it. In hour area we have the latest figures of corona +160' there's only 170,00+ people. So I satay in another day like you all, and it's ok. I've got jokes coming through the phone all day. My friends are looking after me.
> 
> Today Karen text me to see if I would like a roast lamb lunch. Well, you know, I really don't want to put people out. Next door have enough to do looking after Karen. So I said no THANKYOU. The next thing I new Michelle was in our garden with 2 slices of corned beef and potato pie for me. What can I do? They don't believe in eating small portions next door. So I've got some in the freezer for another day. Marg came and she's got 2 coffees for me and we had a chat shouting to each other. I'm going to listen to the queens speech tonight. I like messages from her.
> 
> There's nothing more to report about today. So unless something comes to mind I'll just say I love yawl and stay safe.


It sounds like a lot of people are looking after you. Rightly so. 
Love you back. Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Sounds like a good plan, We had very heavy overcast, today, and it was also a bit cooler, than the previous few days, so I think Autumn is just about to begin, just over a month late, which is basically what the Weather Boffins have told us will happen this year; I wonder what they will say for next years Seasons lengths!???????? xoxoxo


I hope you have a nice Autumn. You had a much too hot and dry summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I agree Susan. There have been people abusing any Asian decended people, and now we have people in Queensland, abusing Nurses and doctors, when the see them trying to buy what they can, so they can make themselves a meal, so they can go back to the hospital, and do another extremely long shift! some people are either plain Idiotic, or just pure evil!


Wow. I can't imagine anyone abusing nurses and doctors at this time.
We have home made signs popping up on people's front lawns saying "Thank you for your service" I also saw a paper teddy bear taped to the outside of one of the windows at the senior's residence at the end of our subdivision.
Some of our doctors and nurses say that they are staying at the hospital.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Good morning, my lovely Sisters, I am hoping that you are all well, and that Chis is feeling much better!
> I am stell well, and apparently all of the things that are in place now, to keep us safe against Could-19, is beginning to make a positive impact on the number of new cases, each day! I have seen on the news, how things are going in your Countries, and am hoping, that all of you are as safe as possible! I have sent out as much protection Energies as all of you need, and hope that it works! Stay safe and Well.
> I am going to do a catch up now! ???????? xoxoxo


That's great that you are seeing changes in the numbers already. We are still on the upward part of the curve.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's surprising how much ground you can cover ina short time, isn't it?! I put my headphones on and walk to the beat of the music!!
> 
> Just heard the noise of a reversing vehicle out the back, it went on and on. It was a little girl who looked about 12 in a Tesco delivery van, trying to get out of our close. There are so many cars out there at the moment, understandably, that there just isn't room to turn even a car round but she was trying. We had a brief chat while I was subtly checking my car for damage then I left her to it. I could still here the beepers for about another 10 minutes, bless her!! xxxx


Poor girl. I'm glad that she got out without damage to any of the cars.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That's what we are doing now. Did 3/4 hr walk round the block.


I love your garden. I wish we had enough light to have daffodils in the back yard.


----------



## nitz8catz

Well it's Monday, and I probably won't be able to touch my knitting this morning.
I'm going to step away to go to work in the front room.
I'll leave with the new way to say goodbye now, "Stay safe".


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I was craving fast food hamburgers so we made our own. I made buns (ok they were a little heavy, but yummy and filling) and barbequed our own hamburgers. Mum and DD said we need to do this again. One good thing, we have very little leftovers in the fridge. Leftovers from dinner become lunches.
> I've been walking around the back yard since I don't have time at lunch to walk around the subdivision. I'm wearing a path into the grass.
> Have a nice Monday.


Be careful, I fell for that one, made beefburgers once and now nothing else will do, hence loads in the freezer. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EDT and 0'C (32'F). It is sunny and was all weekend. The temperature was up to 15'C . Which was glorious. There were people outside without jackets on. Some people had shorts on. Families were out walking along the roads.
> Mum's car started smoking when she drove it north of town to go for a walk. We called around to all the places that she usually takes it. The Honda dealership has a mechanic that comes in every other day to work on emergencies. You have to take your car to their dealership and let it sit in the sun for a day. The heat inside the car (+400'F) is enough to kill the virus. Then he works on it. It is left to cook in their parking lot for another day, then you can come and pick it up. Unfortunately mum put her house key in the overnight slot for the keys, not the car key so I had to drive her back to put her car key in the overnight bag. She'll be calling today to ask them to put the house key inside the car.
> I went to the grocery store for milk, eggs and bread. I was in a line up for about 15 minutes to get inside. There was a cop at the door limiting the amount of people going into the store. She normally works with the K9 unit. When I got in, all the shelves were full, except for flour, and you could have toilet paper OR hand towels. I picked up hand towels, we actually are ok for TP. It was lovely to see tomatoes, cucumbers, zucchinis, mushrooms, and parsnips. I got all of them AND some oranges. I was bad.
> Our numbers are still small in this area, 15, none are in Port Hope, and none of those cases required hospitalization after assessment. So far, our seniors residences have not had any cases. (Knock on wood quickly). Our health people are expecting infections to occur into the fall. I guess because numbers are rising in China again.
> We are running out of medical masks, and we can't get any from the US now. The US has blocked sending masks to Canada, but they are still sending masks to South Korea (?). The pulp to make the masks comes from Nanaimo, on Vancouver Island, so hopefully the exports from Canada aren't blocked too. Premier Ford has fast-tracked development of a next-generation medical masks that are made here in Ontario and we should have enough for all of Canada soon. We also have our made-in-Canada portable ventilators in the toolboxes continuing to be assembled and sent where they are needed. The army and reserves have been called to assemble at Camp Borden. They will be assembling their field hospitals in areas that don't have enough hospital beds.
> My brioche poncho is long enough now. Just have to finish the last repeat, bind off and sew the seam. I'm also up to the split for front and back on my pandemic sweater. It's amazing me how quickly I can produce things now that I can knit between beeps with work.
> And mum found a little crocus growing in the ditch while she was out walking. It is now in a pot in the kitchen and getting spoiled.


I hadn't heard that it was rising in China again, that's not good news. I also heard something about Trump hijacking masks that were on the way to Berlin and he's stopping stuff going over the border into Canada, have you heard that? I love your mum, I can quite understand how she must drive you crazy though! How old is your mum and would you share a picture? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Carrying eggs in a bag, scary. You must have stepped lightly to get them all safely home.
> Do any of your stores have a dedicated hours for seniors to go shopping. All of ours have it now, even though everyone over 70 has been ordered not to leave their house. I did see several volunteers picking up groceries for seniors when I was shopping. The volunteers now have a red and white badge to identify them.
> I hope everyone helps to keep Her Majesty safe.


They do have special times for oldies but it's usually about 8 am, I don't wake up until 8am and don't get up until 9am!! I would love a volunteer to off to come and do my shopping, I've just braved Morrison's again, queued round the car park for 25 minutes again and took 20 minutes in the queue to check out. I don't mind any of that but packing the stuff on my own is tough, although the cashier did take couple of my bags and help me today!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Did you hear about the Indian couple who named their new-born twins Corona and Covid?
> Congratulations to the new grandma and family.


I thought that was going to be a joke!! What a strange thing to do!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That is spectacular. I like that stitch.


Thanks dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Poor girl. I'm glad that she got out without damage to any of the cars.


Well, she didn't damage mine, I can't speak for any that were further up the close!! :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, hope you're all keeping safe and finding plenty to do. The boys facetimed me this afternoon, it looks like they are becoming a little bored! Glad I'm at home ????

I've got a bit of news. Where I live there is a steep bank/hill about quarter of a mile away. What seems to have happened was last night 10pm ish the recycle depot set alight and was burning all through the night, with 5 fire engines by the sound of things. Well marg couldn't wait to tell me ! She loves to be the first with doom and gloom????. There were still clouds of smoke coming over this morning. Do you know? I have lived in this house since 1981 and I never knew we had a recycle depot. ???? That's 41yrs I've been here. And do I care? No! 

It was nice to see chrissy back with us on kp watts app. She is having problems getting on kp so she can be with us like Angela and Lisa. It was nice talking to her. I've had a video link with a friend today, hot pot for lunch and that's about it.
Tomorrow I may pamper myself in the afternoon, I could really do with a day to work miracles on me. I'm ready for my hair cut, and so are millions more. It's nothing is it. Everyone stay safe and look for the bright side of things if you can. I see our bores is on a ventilator in hospital, I hope he gets better. I wast he'd the queen on to last night, and I know lots of people aren't royalists but I found her speech very comforting. She is a wonderful lady.

Just remember I love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny southern Arizona. It's so good to be home! Not much on today. Did laundry yesterday and put stuff away, so can relax today. Have a good one and stay well and safe. Love you all lots! ???????? xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> We've had 20'C here today so I've been sitting in the garden knitting for a couple of hours, this is how far I've got with my next square, the pattern is called Daisy stitch!


It's pretty!


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southern Arizona. It's so good to be home! Not much on today. Did laundry yesterday and put stuff away, so can relax today. Have a good one and stay well and safe. Love you all lots! ???????? xxxooo


So glad you are safely home. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EDT and 0'C (32'F). It is sunny and was all weekend. The temperature was up to 15'C . Which was glorious. There were people outside without jackets on. Some people had shorts on. Families were out walking along the roads.
> Mum's car started smoking when she drove it north of town to go for a walk. We called around to all the places that she usually takes it. The Honda dealership has a mechanic that comes in every other day to work on emergencies. You have to take your car to their dealership and let it sit in the sun for a day. The heat inside the car (+400'F) is enough to kill the virus. Then he works on it. It is left to cook in their parking lot for another day, then you can come and pick it up. Unfortunately mum put her house key in the overnight slot for the keys, not the car key so I had to drive her back to put her car key in the overnight bag. She'll be calling today to ask them to put the house key inside the car.
> I went to the grocery store for milk, eggs and bread. I was in a line up for about 15 minutes to get inside. There was a cop at the door limiting the amount of people going into the store. She normally works with the K9 unit. When I got in, all the shelves were full, except for flour, and you could have toilet paper OR hand towels. I picked up hand towels, we actually are ok for TP. It was lovely to see tomatoes, cucumbers, zucchinis, mushrooms, and parsnips. I got all of them AND some oranges. I was bad.
> Our numbers are still small in this area, 15, none are in Port Hope, and none of those cases required hospitalization after assessment. So far, our seniors residences have not had any cases. (Knock on wood quickly). Our health people are expecting infections to occur into the fall. I guess because numbers are rising in China again.
> We are running out of medical masks, and we can't get any from the US now. The US has blocked sending masks to Canada, but they are still sending masks to South Korea (?). The pulp to make the masks comes from Nanaimo, on Vancouver Island, so hopefully the exports from Canada aren't blocked too. Premier Ford has fast-tracked development of a next-generation medical masks that are made here in Ontario and we should have enough for all of Canada soon. We also have our made-in-Canada portable ventilators in the toolboxes continuing to be assembled and sent where they are needed. The army and reserves have been called to assemble at Camp Borden. They will be assembling their field hospitals in areas that don't have enough hospital beds.
> My brioche poncho is long enough now. Just have to finish the last repeat, bind off and sew the seam. I'm also up to the split for front and back on my pandemic sweater. It's amazing me how quickly I can produce things now that I can knit between beeps with work.
> And mum found a little crocus growing in the ditch while she was out walking. It is now in a pot in the kitchen and getting spoiled.


All this blocking of PPE is so stupid at this time. This is not a time for politics, and that man in USA....well I'm sorry, but he doesn't do a lot for me. I don think he's leading by example, we have our share of that over here in UK. I'm sorry bout your mam, you must have the patience of jobs. I was interested when you said that the car gets up to a temp inside and it kills the virus. It's a shame we all can't sit in the car if we think we've got it. Keep knitting Mav. Luv you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely KnitWIts link up this morning. Everyone is keeping busy. 

Lovely seeing Susan this afternoon, as I ve said before isn't whatsapp brilliant, especia lly now Chris is back.

Big delivery today from out local garden centre, that will keep Mr P busy.

Mav and June glad you got you shopping done.

Nearly wine o'clock xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> They do have special times for oldies but it's usually about 8 am, I don't wake up until 8am and don't get up until 9am!! I would love a volunteer to off to come and do my shopping, I've just braved Morrison's again, queued round the car park for 25 minutes again and took 20 minutes in the queue to check out. I don't mind any of that but packing the stuff on my own is tough, although the cashier did take couple of my bags and help me today!!! xxxx


I'm very lucky. S and S shop for Ann and for me. Marg brings coffee or a loaf from the coop up the street, and next door get me all sorts of things if I want it. From Asda. Michelle gets straight in because she's NHS. You were saying June, that it's hard work shopping. I know when I first lost Albert I went to Asda a fortnight later, and I shook....I realised I hadn't been shopping on my own for many,many years. I shook all the way round the shop. Then I had to carry everything into the house and put away. This was what we used to share. Now it's just like the norm. .


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely KnitWIts link up this morning. Everyone is keeping busy.
> 
> Lovely seeing Susan this afternoon, as I ve said before isn't whatsapp brilliant, especia lly now Chris is back.
> 
> Big delivery today from out local garden centre, that will keep Mr P busy.
> 
> Mav and June glad you got you shopping done.
> 
> Nearly wine o'clock xx


No it's not wine o'clock for a while yet????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> No it's not wine o'clock for a while yetð¾


Oh yes it is!


----------



## jinx

I enjoyed visiting with everyone on connections as I did not see politics and religion shared or debated.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are safely home. Xxxxx


Thank you. Me, too! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm very lucky. S and S shop for Ann and for me. Marg brings coffee or a loaf from the coop up the street, and next door get me all sorts of things if I want it. From Asda. Michelle gets straight in because she's NHS. You were saying June, that it's hard work shopping. I know when I first lost Albert I went to Asda a fortnight later, and I shook....I realised I hadn't been shopping on my own for many,many years. I shook all the way round the shop. Then I had to carry everything into the house and put away. This was what we used to share. Now it's just like the norm. .


That's right, I know my reasons are different to yours but I haven't shopped on my own in nearly 52 years and it comes as a bit of a shock!! I'm getting used to it though and now realise that it was me doing most of the work anyway but I was glad of the company!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and moist London!! Have just been to the convenience store for the paper and to get bread and see if they had any eggs. Apparently, they only sell 'loose' eggs so I carried home 11 eggs in a plastic bag, being very careful not to trip on the way home!!!
> 
> I am going to have to go out to do a bigger shop, unfortunately, as the supermarket I did an order for delivery with has no slots for the foreseeable future!! I think it may be a case of driving round to see which has the shortest queue in their car park!
> 
> Did you see Her Majesty on the box last night? Wasn't she magnificent? She's 94 on 21st April!! I was so young when she came to the throne that she seems to have been in my life forever and I love her dearly. I hope she can hang on through this so she can beat her mum's long life!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all and please stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I watched it too. I think the queen mother made it to 102 so she has another 8 years to go. I've been watching an episode of The Crown every day so it felt right to watch last night


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I have choices, I suppose, I can either drive round the supermarkets, wait for a slot or get a little at a time from the local shop, although they are quite limited on what they keep. I was very surprised to see how little Iceland actually do, not much in the way of baking ingredients but loads and loads of sweets, biscuits cakes and savoury snacks. What about some real food!!! xxxx


We've found that the queues into the stores move quite quickly. Have you tried click and collect?


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I was craving fast food hamburgers so we made our own. I made buns (ok they were a little heavy, but yummy and filling) and barbequed our own hamburgers. Mum and DD said we need to do this again. One good thing, we have very little leftovers in the fridge. Leftovers from dinner become lunches.
> I've been walking around the back yard since I don't have time at lunch to walk around the subdivision. I'm wearing a path into the grass.
> Have a nice Monday.


We've been getting through lots of leftovers too, I'm enjoying it especially when we get some interesting combinations


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I am so relieved that you made it there safely. I'm sure you all feel better now that you are home.


From me too Pam


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southern Arizona. It's so good to be home! Not much on today. Did laundry yesterday and put stuff away, so can relax today. Have a good one and stay well and safe. Love you all lots! ???????? xxxooo


Glad you have settled in


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> We've found that the queues into the stores move quite quickly. Have you tried click and collect?


Morrison's don't seem to do it and I can't be bothered to schlep all the way up to the massive Tesco's but it's something else I should think about, thank you!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> From me too Pam


Thank you! It's such a strange world these days. At times I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EDT and 0'C (32'F). It is sunny and was all weekend. The temperature was up to 15'C . Which was glorious. There were people outside without jackets on. Some people had shorts on. Families were out walking along the roads.
> Mum's car started smoking when she drove it north of town to go for a walk. We called around to all the places that she usually takes it. The Honda dealership has a mechanic that comes in every other day to work on emergencies. You have to take your car to their dealership and let it sit in the sun for a day. The heat inside the car (+400'F) is enough to kill the virus. Then he works on it. It is left to cook in their parking lot for another day, then you can come and pick it up. Unfortunately mum put her house key in the overnight slot for the keys, not the car key so I had to drive her back to put her car key in the overnight bag. She'll be calling today to ask them to put the house key inside the car.
> I went to the grocery store for milk, eggs and bread. I was in a line up for about 15 minutes to get inside. There was a cop at the door limiting the amount of people going into the store. She normally works with the K9 unit. When I got in, all the shelves were full, except for flour, and you could have toilet paper OR hand towels. I picked up hand towels, we actually are ok for TP. It was lovely to see tomatoes, cucumbers, zucchinis, mushrooms, and parsnips. I got all of them AND some oranges. I was bad.
> Our numbers are still small in this area, 15, none are in Port Hope, and none of those cases required hospitalization after assessment. So far, our seniors residences have not had any cases. (Knock on wood quickly). Our health people are expecting infections to occur into the fall. I guess because numbers are rising in China again.
> We are running out of medical masks, and we can't get any from the US now. The US has blocked sending masks to Canada, but they are still sending masks to South Korea (?). The pulp to make the masks comes from Nanaimo, on Vancouver Island, so hopefully the exports from Canada aren't blocked too. Premier Ford has fast-tracked development of a next-generation medical masks that are made here in Ontario and we should have enough for all of Canada soon. We also have our made-in-Canada portable ventilators in the toolboxes continuing to be assembled and sent where they are needed. The army and reserves have been called to assemble at Camp Borden. They will be assembling their field hospitals in areas that don't have enough hospital beds.
> My brioche poncho is long enough now. Just have to finish the last repeat, bind off and sew the seam. I'm also up to the split for front and back on my pandemic sweater. It's amazing me how quickly I can produce things now that I can knit between beeps with work.
> And mum found a little crocus growing in the ditch while she was out walking. It is now in a pot in the kitchen and getting spoiled.


They are talking about re sterilizing gently used N95's for frontliner's now. Anything wet, or dirty gets disposed. Sorry about your key mix up. Sweet that your Mom adopted a crocus! xoxox :sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I missed her too. I was playing some "match the balls" game :sm01: :sm24:
> I am sorry that I missed the queen's address. She is a motivating speaker.
> "We will meet again" on the other side of this pandemic.


Boris Johnson isn't looking very well, hope he is able to overcome the virus.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> We had a tea ER whose Italian hub wanted home made sauce. When she got tired of doing it she bought Prego in jars and put it in her big pot threw away the jars and he never knew it wasn't home made.


Now that is called using one's head! I would have told him, that if he wanted homemade tomato sauce, he could make it himself; and as he was the Italian in the family, he should know how to make the authentic recipe! I'm really not one for following Orders, never have been, even as a small child! I think I can thank my dad for that, I can remember him telling me not to obey any orders, if I felt that the order wasn't a logical order. Dad was in the Airforce, towards the end of the War, in the Medical Corps; I think he would have been a questioner, and I followed him in that!???????????? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I was craving fast food hamburgers so we made our own. I made buns (ok they were a little heavy, but yummy and filling) and barbequed our own hamburgers. Mum and DD said we need to do this again. One good thing, we have very little leftovers in the fridge. Leftovers from dinner become lunches.
> I've been walking around the back yard since I don't have time at lunch to walk around the subdivision. I'm wearing a path into the grass.
> Have a nice Monday.


Homemade so much better, I make patties as soon as I buy hamburger, wrap separate and into the freezer for all sorts of things. Hope your Monday was a good one, tonight is grocery order night so will be up 1 a.m. trying to get a slot. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Wow. I can't imagine anyone abusing nurses and doctors at this time.
> We have home made signs popping up on people's front lawns saying "Thank you for your service" I also saw a paper teddy bear taped to the outside of one of the windows at the senior's residence at the end of our subdivision.
> Some of our doctors and nurses say that they are staying at the hospital.


I used to sleep in the Dr's lounge for my break on occasion if I worked a double, they are well set up and have everything, nice bed, tv, stereo, fridge, big comfy chair, private bathroom. As long as I left it the way I found it they didn't mind. Much nicer than grabbing a nap on a sofa in a public area.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southern Arizona. It's so good to be home! Not much on today. Did laundry yesterday and put stuff away, so can relax today. Have a good one and stay well and safe. Love you all lots! ???????? xxxooo


Glad you are home safe and sound. Please relax for the rest of the week, you have my permission! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Glad you are home safe and sound. Please relax for the rest of the week, you have my permission! xoxoxo


Thank you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I watched it too. I think the queen mother made it to 102 so she has another 8 years to go. I've been watching an episode of The Crown every day so it felt right to watch last night


Hi Rebecca, nice to see you. I'm enjoying The Crown as well, I have to get used to the change of actors though. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Now that is called using one's head! I would have told him, that if he wanted homemade tomato sauce, he could make it himself; and as he was the Italian in the family, he should know how to make the authentic recipe! I'm really not one for following Orders, never have been, even as a small child! I think I can thank my dad for that, I can remember him telling me not to obey any orders, if I felt that the order wasn't a logical order. Dad was in the Airforce, towards the end of the War, in the Medical Corps; I think he would have been a questioner, and I followed him in that!???????????? ???????? xoxoxo


Hi Judi, I always think there is more than one way to do things... gets me in trouble a lot! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! :sm02: xxxooo


You're very welcome Pam! xoxox :sm23:


----------



## Islander

I finally cooked a Turkey that was edible.. wasn't that hard, just put it in the oven and forgot about it!
Even made Jacky's sausage stuffing.. now if I can get DH to eat turkey everynight! 
We have a beautiful week ahead, lots of sun and warmth. Hoping it does not make people lose their inhibitions and not distance. The birds are singing, it's a nice day to be alive. xoxox


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I was craving fast food hamburgers so we made our own. I made buns (ok they were a little heavy, but yummy and filling) and barbequed our own hamburgers. Mum and DD said we need to do this again. One good thing, we have very little leftovers in the fridge. Leftovers from dinner become lunches.
> I've been walking around the back yard since I don't have time at lunch to walk around the subdivision. I'm wearing a path into the grass.
> Have a nice Monday.





Islander said:


> Homemade so much better, I make patties as soon as I buy hamburger, wrap separate and into the freezer for all sorts of things. Hope your Monday was a good one, tonight is grocery order night so will be up 1 a.m. trying to get a slot. xoxo


You two have got me thinking about hamburgers, now! I don't think I have had a really delicious Hamburger, since the fast food fad began, and I don't call the mass produced meat patties, a delicious Hamburger ingredient. Most of those kind of burgers taste like flavoured cardboard! I used to make my own burgers and bread/rolls; the breadmaking finished when FM hit full on, and now there is rarely any flour in the shops, so it is still off the books, for the forseeable future; unless I have a stash of flour somewhere in my house????????, which is not the case, because I don't cook, very many things, ???????????? and some of them don't use wheat flour, and I am more likely to use the alternatives to wheat flour!???? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Boris Johnson isn't looking very well, hope he is able to overcome the virus.


I really hope so, also! 
It would be great if all of the people who have it, could get though it also; unfortunately that is an unrealistic outlook. All we can really hope for, is that the infection numbers has already peaked everywhere, and is now on the downward trend; but that is not realistic either! After all, we are dealing with people, and quite often they do not easily follow the new rules! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I finally cooked a Turkey that was edible.. wasn't that hard, just put it in the oven and forgot about it!
> Even made Jacky's sausage stuffing.. now if I can get DH to eat turkey everynight!
> We have a beautiful week ahead, lots of sun and warmth. Hoping it does not make people lose their inhibitions and not distance. The birds are singing, it's a nice day to be alive. xoxox


Hope you enjoyed the stuffing. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny and warm Norfolk. A lovely day to go nowhere. Leftovers for dinner and food order coming, hopefully, between 12-2. Might chase some dust bunnies this morning but won't overdo it and then get on with my gnome. Up to the armholes of his nightshirt so far. Have a good day, stay safe. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hi Judi, I always think there is more than one way to do things... gets me in trouble a lot! xoxoxo


I fully understand how you could get in trouble. In my first year of Nursing, I think I was sent to Matrons office, every day that I was rostered on the wards. I didn't get into as much trouble, when we had our Study Blocks; mainly because there was no one giving me orders, which I saw as useless, or just totally ridiculous, and unfortunately for me, student Nurses were supposed to do as they were told, and not ask questions; plus I was only 17, and not long out of school; and I think I would have been seen as a child! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I finally cooked a Turkey that was edible.. wasn't that hard, just put it in the oven and forgot about it!
> Even made Jacky's sausage stuffing.. now if I can get DH to eat turkey everynight!
> We have a beautiful week ahead, lots of sun and warmth. Hoping it does not make people lose their inhibitions and not distance. The birds are singing, it's a nice day to be alive. xoxox


We have had some nice weather, even tho' its been quite overcast, it has still been nice temperatures; except for 4, or 5 days ago, when we had a ripper of a Dust storm, followed by a smallish rain storm! Now I would like to have a huge thunder storm, with heaps of rain; but not until after this weekend! There are not as much birdsong anymore, I think the birds are following their instincts, and heading North, from our cooler temps. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> They are talking about re sterilizing gently used N95's for frontliner's now. Anything wet, or dirty gets disposed. Sorry about your key mix up. Sweet that your Mom adopted a crocus! xoxox :sm02:


Hi Trish, how are things with you. Yes Boris isn't looking good, but he's in the best place. My friend that works in the maternity dept at our local hospital is isolating and is going to be tested. Sending love and hugs to you and John. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey . Our local garden centre delivered a load of compost and bedding plants yesterday and my lettuce seedlings are coming up. Looks like another garden day ahead. 

Happy Tuesday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! It's such a strange world these days. At times I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. :sm16: xxxooo


Watch out for those Arizona zombies!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Boris Johnson isn't looking very well, hope he is able to overcome the virus.


Yes, I hope so too, I really do. Some people think he's a buffoon but he's _our_ buffoon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I finally cooked a Turkey that was edible.. wasn't that hard, just put it in the oven and forgot about it!
> Even made Jacky's sausage stuffing.. now if I can get DH to eat turkey everynight!
> We have a beautiful week ahead, lots of sun and warmth. Hoping it does not make people lose their inhibitions and not distance. The birds are singing, it's a nice day to be alive. xoxox


Well done on the turkey!! I agree with everything you say, it's a beautiful day and the birds are singing here too, I can hear them now there is so little traffic passing my door!! Don't be tempted people, stay within your property!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I really hope so, also!
> It would be great if all of the people who have it, could get though it also; unfortunately that is an unrealistic outlook. All we can really hope for, is that the infection numbers has already peaked everywhere, and is now on the downward trend; but that is not realistic either! After all, we are dealing with people, and quite often they do not easily follow the new rules! ???????????? xoxoxo


Not desperately good news but the death rate here has fallen slightly for the last two days, maybe it's a start?!
:sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Think I've just had a funny turn, just changed to bedding and it's in the washer, hoovered through the bedroom, bathroom and kitchen and then came to my senses, hung my head in shame and crept back to my chair, I think I'm better now but will take the rest of the day off just in case. The weather is glorious so might get the washing dry in the garden this afternoon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not desperately good news but the death rate here has fallen slightly for the last two days, maybe it's a start?!
> :sm24: xxxx


If only people would do as they're told, the local police had over 300 call outs over the weekend about people breaking the rules. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey . Our local garden centre delivered a load of compost and bedding plants yesterday and my lettuce seedlings are coming up. Looks like another garden day ahead.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xxx


My garden has suddenly woken up! I was afraid I had lost all my heucheras, they were looking pretty sick but suddenly they're all flourishing, the sun is shining on their glossy leaves and the clematis are all full of buds!! Spring has sprung!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Think I've just had a funny turn, just changed to bedding and it's in the washer, hoovered through the bedroom, bathroom and kitchen and then came to my senses, hung my head in shame and crept back to my chair, I think I'm better now but will take the rest of the day off just in case. The weather is glorious so might get the washing dry in the garden this afternoon. xx


Sounds like Spring fever to me, sit down and just stoppit!!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Think I've just had a funny turn, just changed to bedding and it's in the washer, hoovered through the bedroom, bathroom and kitchen and then came to my senses, hung my head in shame and crept back to my chair, I think I'm better now but will take the rest of the day off just in case. The weather is glorious so might get the washing dry in the garden this afternoon. xx


Pull yourself together. Can't go letting the side down. Xx????????????????????????????????????????????‍♀


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> My garden has suddenly woken up! I was afraid I had lost all my heucheras, they were looking pretty sick but suddenly they're all flourishing, the sun is shining on their glossy leaves and the clematis are all full of buds!! Spring has sprung!!! xxxx


Hurrah, the camellia is in full flower.


----------



## Barn-dweller

I'm so sorry I've let you all down, will try harder to resist honestly. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's sunny again and going to the double digits again. Yesterday was another busy day. I missed morning break and almost missed lunch, then at 3pm everything stopped. (I think all the workers went outside to enjoy the lovely weather :sm01
Yesterday there was a crash on the 401 in Toronto. A car (someone who had left their house to go visit a friend!!!) cut off an 18 wheel truck which crashed and spewed groceries all over an off ramp of the highway. When the TV broadcast the scene, people came to help with the clean up and left with the groceries. So Toronto has set up food banks in the closed libraries, all canned and dry goods, and people can line up to get the food. Staying 6 ft apart, of course. Also the federal government started their website where you could sign up for COVID relief fund, if you were born in January, February or March and 3.8 million people signed up. Today will be April, May and June.
The seniors residence north of us had another couple of deaths. Now 1/3 of the people who used to live there are dead and 24 staff also have COVID and are staying at the residence to help the sick people there. The latest stats say 10% of our cases are now health care people. On the good news front, a deal was reached with China and the US and we got 55,000 masks across the border and we will be getting a million more in a couple of days. As the premier says "This is a global fight and we are stronger together. As long as one country is fighting Coronavirus, all countries can be re-infected"
We took mum's tires over to the dealership yesterday, but she must have not heard the message correctly and the mechanic had already left. So I still have her tires in my car. 
One of my needle tips for my interchangeables broke , lucky for me I found another pair that fit the cables.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hurrah, the camellia is in full flower.


Beautiful. Wonderful colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> My garden has suddenly woken up! I was afraid I had lost all my heucheras, they were looking pretty sick but suddenly they're all flourishing, the sun is shining on their glossy leaves and the clematis are all full of buds!! Spring has sprung!!! xxxx


I saw my heuchera under all the dead leaves. And the hollyhocks are also peeking above the grass. The magnolia bush has buds all over it. So long as the Blue Jays don't eat the buds, it will have lots of flowers. The rhubarb has nice red buds as it starts pushing up new leaves. I'm hoping we don't have an ice storm now. (Crossing my fingers)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> If only people would do as they're told, the local police had over 300 call outs over the weekend about people breaking the rules. xxxx


We had about the same amount get tickets over the weekend for congregating in the parks. And a bunch of kids pulled down the caution tape so they use the skateboard park.


----------



## nitz8catz

Our health experts are now saying to wear bandanas over our faces when we go to get groceries as the experts are seeing more infections happening in the grocery stores now. That's the only place where people are moving through. Also treat your gloves like medical waste and don't just throw them in the parking lot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Think I've just had a funny turn, just changed to bedding and it's in the washer, hoovered through the bedroom, bathroom and kitchen and then came to my senses, hung my head in shame and crept back to my chair, I think I'm better now but will take the rest of the day off just in case. The weather is glorious so might get the washing dry in the garden this afternoon. xx


It's cabin fever clouding your thoughts. When you put the washing out, just stay out and enjoy the sunshine. I have a chair beside the back door where I can sit and knit and enjoy blue sky.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Not desperately good news but the death rate here has fallen slightly for the last two days, maybe it's a start?!
> :sm24: xxxx


Here's hoping. We "flattened the curve" so we will still have infections for at least the end of April.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, I hope so too, I really do. Some people think he's a buffoon but he's _our_ buffoon!! xxxx


I hope Boris Johnson gets better soon too. It causes too much confusion and disruption when the head is sick.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! It's such a strange world these days. At times I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. xxxooo





London Girl said:


> Watch out for those Arizona zombies!!! :sm23: xxxx


If it's like everywhere else, watch out for the wildlife: lizards, hares, foxes, whatever else lives there.
Mum saw a muskrat out on the road when she was walking.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hurrah, the camellia is in full flower.


So lovely and so exotic!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey . Our local garden centre delivered a load of compost and bedding plants yesterday and my lettuce seedlings are coming up. Looks like another garden day ahead.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xxx


Happy Tuesday. 
DD found a pile of last years seeds. So she will be starting little seedlings. They can't go into the ground until May 24.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's sunny again and going to the double digits again. Yesterday was another busy day. I missed morning break and almost missed lunch, then at 3pm everything stopped. (I think all the workers went outside to enjoy the lovely weather :sm01
> Yesterday there was a crash on the 401 in Toronto. A car (someone who had left their house to go visit a friend!!!) cut off an 18 wheel truck which crashed and spewed groceries all over an off ramp of the highway. When the TV broadcast the scene, people came to help with the clean up and left with the groceries. So Toronto has set up food banks in the closed libraries, all canned and dry goods, and people can line up to get the food. Staying 6 ft apart, of course. Also the federal government started their website where you could sign up for COVID relief fund, if you were born in January, February or March and 3.8 million people signed up. Today will be April, May and June.
> The seniors residence north of us had another couple of deaths. Now 1/3 of the people who used to live there are dead and 24 staff also have COVID and are staying at the residence to help the sick people there. The latest stats say 10% of our cases are now health care people. On the good news front, a deal was reached with China and the US and we got 55,000 masks across the border and we will be getting a million more in a couple of days. As the premier says "This is a global fight and we are stronger together. As long as one country is fighting Coronavirus, all countries can be re-infected"
> We took mum's tires over to the dealership yesterday, but she must have not heard the message correctly and the mechanic had already left. So I still have her tires in my car.
> One of my needle tips for my interchangeables broke , lucky for me I found another pair that fit the cables.


Did the tip break in the middle of a row? My first tip breakage was in the middle of my then most advanced project, a Ashton shawl!! Nearly had a panic attack but manage to salvage it!!


----------



## nitz8catz

An Ottawa company, Spartan Bioscience, has created a little unit about the size of a coffee cup that does a COVID test from a swab in 30 minutes. These little units will be shipped out to remote hospitals so they don't have to ship their samples down to Toronto to run the tests. Then maybe we can get rid of our 10,000 test backlog.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, how are things with you. Yes Boris isn't looking good, but he's in the best place. My friend that works in the maternity dept at our local hospital is isolating and is going to be tested. Sending love and hugs to you and John. Xx


One mum here was separated from her newborn for 2 weeks. She tested positive with no symptoms and her newborn tested negative. So she had to stay away from her baby for 2 weeks until later tests tested negative. That's COVID cruelty.
Thank you to all the doctors and nurses.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have had some nice weather, even tho' its been quite overcast, it has still been nice temperatures; except for 4, or 5 days ago, when we had a ripper of a Dust storm, followed by a smallish rain storm! Now I would like to have a huge thunder storm, with heaps of rain; but not until after this weekend! There are not as much birdsong anymore, I think the birds are following their instincts, and heading North, from our cooler temps. ???????????? xoxoxo


I hope you get just the right amount of rain. No more flooding ok.
Our little juncos have headed north to the deep forests. It's too warm for them here and all the bigger birds scare them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and warm Norfolk. A lovely day to go nowhere. Leftovers for dinner and food order coming, hopefully, between 12-2. Might chase some dust bunnies this morning but won't overdo it and then get on with my gnome. Up to the armholes of his nightshirt so far. Have a good day, stay safe. xx


I finally got my order from Costco, so I won't run out of laundry detergent from all the extra washing up.
It sounds like your gnome is progressing nicely. 
I'm still waiting for the eyes for my little monster.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You two have got me thinking about hamburgers, now! I don't think I have had a really delicious Hamburger, since the fast food fad began, and I don't call the mass produced meat patties, a delicious Hamburger ingredient. Most of those kind of burgers taste like flavoured cardboard! I used to make my own burgers and bread/rolls; the breadmaking finished when FM hit full on, and now there is rarely any flour in the shops, so it is still off the books, for the forseeable future; unless I have a stash of flour somewhere in my house????????, which is not the case, because I don't cook, very many things, ???????????? and some of them don't use wheat flour, and I am more likely to use the alternatives to wheat flour!???? ???????? xoxoxo


We have a tasty alternative to hamburgers called "meaty things". Grind up portobello mushrooms with the ground/mince beef, add an egg and form into flattened balls. Barbeque those and they are delicious. The mushrooms soak up all the drippings from the beef so they stay moist. 
Plain white mushrooms also work.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I finally cooked a Turkey that was edible.. wasn't that hard, just put it in the oven and forgot about it!
> Even made Jacky's sausage stuffing.. now if I can get DH to eat turkey everynight!
> We have a beautiful week ahead, lots of sun and warmth. Hoping it does not make people lose their inhibitions and not distance. The birds are singing, it's a nice day to be alive. xoxox


That works.
You can also freeze that cooked turkey. So long as you wrap it securely so it doesn't freezer burn. That way you can spread the turkey goodness out for a longer time.
Open the windows and let that bird song inside. :sm01: 
You and John stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Did the tip break in the middle of a row? My first tip breakage was in the middle of my then most advanced project, a Ashton shawl!! Nearly had a panic attack but manage to salvage it!!


I only lost a couple of stitches but I was able to get them back on the cable. It was a stockinette section. I was lucky.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to move to work table now.
Everyone have a good day.
Stay safe.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! We arrived about 8:30 pm or so. Stopped on the way to pick up groceries and plan to self-isolate for a couple of weeks. Going to try to catch up now. :sm02: xxxooo


Welcome back to your new home


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I missed her too. I was playing some "match the balls" game :sm01: :sm24:
> I am sorry that I missed the queen's address. She is a motivating speaker.
> "We will meet again" on the other side of this pandemic.


https://www.facebook.com/TheBritishMonarchy/videos/vb.151274568227715/2358703041088798/?type=2&theater


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice neighbour.


They are.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> That's great that the lock-down is having this effect. I guess it is like a vacation for you.


Exactly!


----------



## London Girl

This made me laugh, it's so silly!! Dad and Sis don't look too keen but good on them for going along with it!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Boris Johnson isn't looking very well, hope he is able to overcome the virus.


They are playing it down, but he really is very ill.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Watch out for those Arizona zombies!!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My garden has suddenly woken up! I was afraid I had lost all my heucheras, they were looking pretty sick but suddenly they're all flourishing, the sun is shining on their glossy leaves and the clematis are all full of buds!! Spring has sprung!!! xxxx


Great news! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hurrah, the camellia is in full flower.


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's been 13C here which is very good for us. I didn't sit outside. The plastic depot that burned down Sunday night is still burning, it's a stinky, horrible smell.ive had a lovely hot bath and hair wash. I only have a tiny bathroom but I'm beginning to think I need a walk in bathe. Getting my leg over it is some sight???? Then I hang on to my bath aids and splash down in the water. Not pretty at all. 

I've been putting my ointment on my face for nearly a fortnight now and to me it seems no different. I'll just continue because I'm not pestering doctors in this very busy time. I've had a few good videos and jokes today. I don't know where some people get them from. 

Jolly I hope you are ok, after your hospital appointment today. I was thinking bout you. Here if you need me. I'm still on with my rail tickets as Johns had another email asking him to show the tickets cut up. This is ok because Josephine told me about that yesterday. I'm not political at all, but, I'm hoping Boris Johnson our prime minister soon gets rid of this virus.

I hope you're all being careful. I thought I'd check up how long I'd been isolated and I was suprised to see I haven't been isolated for three weeks yet.???? I couldn't believe it, I thought I'd been in this house about 4 weeks. I bet if you are in jail without a watch on or a calendar you'd never know what day it is. That was a good bit of none sense out of my head????????

I've got nothing more to say today. I'm grasping at news. Stay safe and love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's sunny again and going to the double digits again. Yesterday was another busy day. I missed morning break and almost missed lunch, then at 3pm everything stopped. (I think all the workers went outside to enjoy the lovely weather :sm01
> Yesterday there was a crash on the 401 in Toronto. A car (someone who had left their house to go visit a friend!!!) cut off an 18 wheel truck which crashed and spewed groceries all over an off ramp of the highway. When the TV broadcast the scene, people came to help with the clean up and left with the groceries. So Toronto has set up food banks in the closed libraries, all canned and dry goods, and people can line up to get the food. Staying 6 ft apart, of course. Also the federal government started their website where you could sign up for COVID relief fund, if you were born in January, February or March and 3.8 million people signed up. Today will be April, May and June.
> The seniors residence north of us had another couple of deaths. Now 1/3 of the people who used to live there are dead and 24 staff also have COVID and are staying at the residence to help the sick people there. The latest stats say 10% of our cases are now health care people. On the good news front, a deal was reached with China and the US and we got 55,000 masks across the border and we will be getting a million more in a couple of days. As the premier says "This is a global fight and we are stronger together. As long as one country is fighting Coronavirus, all countries can be re-infected"
> We took mum's tires over to the dealership yesterday, but she must have not heard the message correctly and the mechanic had already left. So I still have her tires in my car.
> One of my needle tips for my interchangeables broke , lucky for me I found another pair that fit the cables.


Glad your hospitals are going to get PPE this is not a time for political scoring of points. We all must help each other. That's my soap box collapsed now.....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> That works.
> You can also freeze that cooked turkey. So long as you wrap it securely so it doesn't freezer burn. That way you can spread the turkey goodness out for a longer time.
> Open the windows and let that bird song inside. :sm01:
> You and John stay safe.


Can't open windows today for the smell of burning plastics????


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Welcome back to your new home


Thank you, Janet. It's good to be here! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Janet. It's good to be here! xxxooo


Hi pam. Is it safer where you are? You stay home. Love you xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hi pam. Is it safer where you are? You stay home. Love you xxx


I think is probably is as long as we stay away from Phoenix (about 85 miles away) where the major outbreak is here in Arizona. Our little town is pretty isolated and living in the airpark is even more isolated as it is gated and people can't just drive in at their whim. Mr Ric and I went to Wickenburg (about 25 miles away) yesterday and he was told by a clerk in a store that there are no confirmed cases out our way, so that was a bit of a relief. We plan to stay home as much as possible, though. Love you, too, dear Susan! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I think is probably is as long as we stay away from Phoenix (about 85 miles away) where the major outbreak is here in Arizona. Our little town is pretty isolated and living in the airpark is even more isolated as it is gated and people can't just drive in at their whim. Mr Ric and I went to Wickenburg (about 25 miles away) yesterday and he was told by a clerk in a store that there are no confirmed cases out our way, so that was a bit of a relief. We plan to stay home as much as possible, though. Love you, too, dear Susan! xxxooo


That all sounds good just be very cautious when you have to go out. Xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Hi Rebecca, nice to see you. I'm enjoying The Crown as well, I have to get used to the change of actors though. xoxo


Yes, I was confused the first couple of episodes of season 3.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Can't open windows today for the smell of burning plastics????


Not just a horrible smell Susan, that could be quite toxic and that's all you need!!! Keep those windows closed for a bit longer!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I think is probably is as long as we stay away from Phoenix (about 85 miles away) where the major outbreak is here in Arizona. Our little town is pretty isolated and living in the airpark is even more isolated as it is gated and people can't just drive in at their whim. Mr Ric and I went to Wickenburg (about 25 miles away) yesterday and he was told by a clerk in a store that there are no confirmed cases out our way, so that was a bit of a relief. We plan to stay home as much as possible, though. Love you, too, dear Susan! xxxooo


That's great news, good to know you are safer there!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> This made me laugh, it's so silly!! Dad and Sis don't look too keen but good on them for going along with it!! xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> I think is probably is as long as we stay away from Phoenix (about 85 miles away) where the major outbreak is here in Arizona. Our little town is pretty isolated and living in the airpark is even more isolated as it is gated and people can't just drive in at their whim. Mr Ric and I went to Wickenburg (about 25 miles away) yesterday and he was told by a clerk in a store that there are no confirmed cases out our way, so that was a bit of a relief. We plan to stay home as much as possible, though. Love you, too, dear Susan! xxxooo


That's good news


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> If only people would do as they're told, the local police had over 300 call outs over the weekend about people breaking the rules. xxxx


I think most of the beaches have been closed in the Eastern states, because people keep congregating on them, and trying to have parties. This is the first time, that I have heard of beaches closing, for any reason, in Australia. Our beach culture in fairly huge, and some people are having trouble, realising that the situation is real, and being enforced! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get just the right amount of rain. No more flooding ok.
> Our little juncos have headed north to the deep forests. It's too warm for them here and all the bigger birds scare them.


We haven't had a flood in this state, for quite a few years now, and when we do get a flood, it only cuts the roads in a few places! It is the Eastern States that have h and the horrible flooding, not long after the horrific Bushfires, some of those fires had been burning for 12 months, and I think the flooding made sure that all of the fires were out! ????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have a tasty alternative to hamburgers called "meaty things". Grind up portobello mushrooms with the ground/mince beef, add an egg and form into flattened balls. Barbeque those and they are delicious. The mushrooms soak up all the drippings from the beef so they stay moist.
> Plain white mushrooms also work.


I love Portobello Mushrooms, they seem to be so much more tasty, than any of the other mushrooms that I eat; and I find that they can be quite filling also! Thanks for this suggestion! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk again although the sun is a bit hazy at the moment. Having an easy day today just to make sure I've fully recovered from yesterday. Finished my gnome last night, picture to follow, I think he's cute, going to try another one in 4ply and smaller needles just to see what size he turns out. Not sure if anyone else has done this but DH went to take our prescriptions to the surgery yesterday and the battery was flat in in his car, luckily my little panda, without all his whistles and bells, started first time, might be an idea to turn the engine over on your cars just to keep the battery charged in you haven't been out for ages. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Gnorman the Gnome. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Gnorman the Gnome. xx


Morning Gnorman. Nice colour????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Gnorman. Nice colour????


Thought the colour would catch your eye. xx


----------



## Mirror

beautiful I got pattern is this easy to knit or any part difficult


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk again although the sun is a bit hazy at the moment. Having an easy day today just to make sure I've fully recovered from yesterday. Finished my gnome last night, picture to follow, I think he's cute, going to try another one in 4ply and smaller needles just to see what size he turns out. Not sure if anyone else has done this but DH went to take our prescriptions to the surgery yesterday and the battery was flat in in his car, luckily my little panda, without all his whistles and bells, started first time, might be an idea to turn the engine over on your cars just to keep the battery charged in you haven't been out for ages. Have a safe day. xx


Good thinking there girl!! I've been to Morrisons in mine, although nowhere else but that's definitely worth remembering!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Gnorman the Gnome. xx


He's lovely Jacky, extremely cute!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a lovely mild and sunny day in London, perfect day for a stroll along the south bank!! Nah, think I'll stay home today!!

As usual, nothing planned today but worked hard yesterday, power washing the area outside my back gate where I park my car, which is quite rough and catches all manner of rubbish. Unfortunately, I manage to spray mud all over me, the car, the garage door, next door's garage door and the public footpath down the side of the house! It took me longer to clean it all up than to do the power washing!!! I think we're definitely going to get the area tarmaced when this is all over, I'll only have to sweep it then!!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Gnorman the Gnome. xx


And a very nice little Gnome, is Gnormon too! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a lovely mild and sunny day in London, perfect day for a stroll along the south bank!! Nah, think I'll stay home today!!
> 
> As usual, nothing planned today but worked hard yesterday, power washing the area outside my back gate where I park my car, which is quite rough and catches all manner of rubbish. Unfortunately, I manage to spray mud all over me, the car, the garage door, next door's garage door and the public footpath down the side of the house! It took me longer to clean it all up than to do the power washing!!! I think we're definitely going to get the area tarmaced when this is all over, I'll only have to sweep it then!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Think we both had a bit of cabin fever yesterday, it will pass. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:38 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It rained overnight and it's a grey day today. It will go up to the double digits again today.
Yesterday was lovely. We were up to 17'C, so all the windows were opened. My neighbour was in his shorts, playing in the back yards with his kids.
62,000 masks that we had received from China have been ripping and their ties have been falling off, so the 50,000 masks from 3M in the US are very welcome today.
Prime Minister Trudeau has been speaking every day from speeches written by others. Yesterday he said "wear a homemade mask if you speak moistly" As soon as he read it, he said "I'm going to regret saying that." And he probably has, because it went all over social media.
Over 10,000 medical students and retired doctors and nurses have volunteered to help with contact tracking and getting expanded COVID testing done.
Toronto Zoo is taking extra precautions with their big cats now that a tiger tested positive for COVID. Hopefully Orono Exotic Cat World to my northwest is taking the same precautions.
They have been able to breed rare big cats when even Toronto Zoo was unable.
We picked up mum's car yesterday so she can keep going out to the country to walk. She hasn't walked in the last two days. She won't go for a walk in our subdivision because kids pop up and she can't hear them.
Yesterday was surprisingly busy until 2pm, then I think everyone went outside, because it became VERY QUIET. It was lovely.
And the Easter Bunny has been declared an essential worker, so he will be allowed to deliver whatever eggs and chocolate that he can get, to the children :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

The garbage man just came through. One man driving the truck and throwing everything in the truck. Garbage and recycling all thrown in the same truck, so I know it's all going to the landfill. Another casualty of the pandemic.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5

Barn-dweller said:


> Gnorman the Gnome. xx


Adorable!! Do you have tricks for keeping the head not wobbly?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a lovely mild and sunny day in London, perfect day for a stroll along the south bank!! Nah, think I'll stay home today!!
> 
> As usual, nothing planned today but worked hard yesterday, power washing the area outside my back gate where I park my car, which is quite rough and catches all manner of rubbish. Unfortunately, I manage to spray mud all over me, the car, the garage door, next door's garage door and the public footpath down the side of the house! It took me longer to clean it all up than to do the power washing!!! I think we're definitely going to get the area tarmaced when this is all over, I'll only have to sweep it then!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oops. It's a good thing that you are easily washed. Easier than cleaning that area.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk again although the sun is a bit hazy at the moment. Having an easy day today just to make sure I've fully recovered from yesterday. Finished my gnome last night, picture to follow, I think he's cute, going to try another one in 4ply and smaller needles just to see what size he turns out. Not sure if anyone else has done this but DH went to take our prescriptions to the surgery yesterday and the battery was flat in in his car, luckily my little panda, without all his whistles and bells, started first time, might be an idea to turn the engine over on your cars just to keep the battery charged in you haven't been out for ages. Have a safe day. xx





London Girl said:


> Good thinking there girl!! I've been to Morrisons in mine, although nowhere else but that's definitely worth remembering!! xxxx


My car has been going out once a week for milk, eggs and bread. I'm hoping that the battery is up to the task of sitting for a week at a time. So far, it has been good.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Gnorman the Gnome. xx


O O O, I want one. Great colour and great name "Gnorman" :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I love Portobello Mushrooms, they seem to be so much more tasty, than any of the other mushrooms that I eat; and I find that they can be quite filling also! Thanks for this suggestion! ???????? xoxoxo


Just about every other mushroom is tastier than the white ones. We usually have a selection of different mushrooms in the grocery store.
Enjoy your "meaty things".


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think most of the beaches have been closed in the Eastern states, because people keep congregating on them, and trying to have parties. This is the first time, that I have heard of beaches closing, for any reason, in Australia. Our beach culture in fairly huge, and some people are having trouble, realising that the situation is real, and being enforced! ???????? xoxoxo


Victoria Beach in Cobourg is closed with signs all over it. And the boat load into the marina has been put off. We did see one person out fishing when he should have been home.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I think is probably is as long as we stay away from Phoenix (about 85 miles away) where the major outbreak is here in Arizona. Our little town is pretty isolated and living in the airpark is even more isolated as it is gated and people can't just drive in at their whim. Mr Ric and I went to Wickenburg (about 25 miles away) yesterday and he was told by a clerk in a store that there are no confirmed cases out our way, so that was a bit of a relief. We plan to stay home as much as possible, though. Love you, too, dear Susan! xxxooo


We are actually breathing a sigh of relief that we live in a little town with few connections to the rest of the world. 
Stay isolated, and safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Can't open windows today for the smell of burning plastics????


I'm sorry Susan. Hopefully that fire will burn out quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Glad your hospitals are going to get PPE this is not a time for political scoring of points. We all must help each other. That's my soap box collapsed now.....


Especially when the masks were already paid for.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's been 13C here which is very good for us. I didn't sit outside. The plastic depot that burned down Sunday night is still burning, it's a stinky, horrible smell.ive had a lovely hot bath and hair wash. I only have a tiny bathroom but I'm beginning to think I need a walk in bathe. Getting my leg over it is some sight???? Then I hang on to my bath aids and splash down in the water. Not pretty at all.
> 
> I've been putting my ointment on my face for nearly a fortnight now and to me it seems no different. I'll just continue because I'm not pestering doctors in this very busy time. I've had a few good videos and jokes today. I don't know where some people get them from.
> 
> Jolly I hope you are ok, after your hospital appointment today. I was thinking bout you. Here if you need me. I'm still on with my rail tickets as Johns had another email asking him to show the tickets cut up. This is ok because Josephine told me about that yesterday. I'm not political at all, but, I'm hoping Boris Johnson our prime minister soon gets rid of this virus.
> 
> I hope you're all being careful. I thought I'd check up how long I'd been isolated and I was suprised to see I haven't been isolated for three weeks yet.???? I couldn't believe it, I thought I'd been in this house about 4 weeks. I bet if you are in jail without a watch on or a calendar you'd never know what day it is. That was a good bit of none sense out of my head????????
> 
> I've got nothing more to say today. I'm grasping at news. Stay safe and love yawl.


Do you have room to put a stool beside the tub. It might make it easier if you sit on the stool first.
I have some lotion for my face that I have been using since I had shingles on my face. It turns my face from leather to actually feeling like skin. Hopefully I don't run out of that.
I've been working from home since March 19th, so almost 3 weeks. How did that happen?
My watch tells me what day it is, or I'd be lost and working on a Saturday.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> They are playing it down, but he really is very ill.


They said on the news that Boris Johnson is a little better this morning. Hopefully that continues.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This made me laugh, it's so silly!! Dad and Sis don't look too keen but good on them for going along with it!! xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try dancing the next time we have a blowup in this house. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TheBritishMonarchy/videos/vb.151274568227715/2358703041088798/?type=2&theater


Awesome. Thank you for this link. And it worked, even though I don't have a facebook account.


----------



## nitz8catz

Our Toronto Zoo staff are wearing masks and gowns around the big cats, gorillas and ferrets. Did anyone hear of an infected ferret?


----------



## nitz8catz

Has anyone talked to Jinx and Polly? I hope they are ok.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself and no one is around so I'm going to sign off. 
Too early for work, so I'm going to finish untangling a ball of yarn that Tazi-kitty fell in love with. It's a nice soft ball. She had good taste.
Everyone stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Oops. It's a good thing that you are easily washed. Easier than cleaning that area.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone talked to Jinx and Polly? I hope they are ok.


Had a pm from jinx, she's not here due to 'issues at home', hope everything is ok with Mr & Mrs Wonderful!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> Adorable!! Do you have tricks for keeping the head not wobbly?


Put the head on the body in the position you want it and stick two knitting needles through the head into the body then sew on head where it touches the body.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> My car has been going out once a week for milk, eggs and bread. I'm hoping that the battery is up to the task of sitting for a week at a time. So far, it has been good.


DH's battery was completely kaput so he has to get another one. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Gnorman the Gnome. xx


He is so cute!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> He is so cute!


Thanks, trying a little one now, 4 ply, size 12 needles. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Awesome. Thank you for this link. And it worked, even though I don't have a facebook account.


I'm so glad it worked. I am so proud of her. She is one of our lady soldiers' veterans, and can sill fix a Landrover, despite being the world's most perfect lady.


----------



## SaxonLady

Another nice day here, and wasn't that supermoon beautiful last night. I went out and howled at it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Time I put some washing in, took some pills and maybe go for a walk before I seize up totally.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH's battery was completely kaput so he has to get another one. xx


Oh dear!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Today’s quiz......
Name the Pop Group
1. ????????????????????????????
2. ????????????????????
3. ????????????????
4. ???????????????? 
5. ????????‍????
6. ????????????
7. ????????????????
8. ➡➡➡➡
9. ????????????????
10. ???????? 4️⃣ ????????
11. ????❄☔????
12. ????????????????
13. ????
14. ????????????????
15. ????????
16. ????????????
17. ????
18. ????????????????????????????????
19. ????‍♀????????‍♂
20. ????????????
21. ????????????????????
22. ????
23.????????‍♂????????‍♂????????‍♂
24. ????????????????????????
25. ????????
26. ◻???? 
27. ????✂????
28. ❄⛄????????
29. ????????
30. ❄❄❄????????????


----------



## Bluejaygirl5

Barn-dweller said:


> Put the head on the body in the position you want it and stick two knitting needles through the head into the body then sew on head where it touches the body.


Clever!! Thank you.


----------



## Xiang

[ quote=London Girl]This made me laugh, it's so silly!! Dad and Sis don't look too keen but good on them for going along with it!! xxxx








lifeline said:


> Fun


That was quite good to watch, it lightened my dark mood a little!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:38 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It rained overnight and it's a grey day today. It will go up to the double digits again today.
> Yesterday was lovely. We were up to 17'C, so all the windows were opened. My neighbour was in his shorts, playing in the back yards with his kids.
> 62,000 masks that we had received from China have been ripping and their ties have been falling off, so the 50,000 masks from 3M in the US are very welcome today.
> Prime Minister Trudeau has been speaking every day from speeches written by others. Yesterday he said "wear a homemade mask if you speak moistly" As soon as he read it, he said "I'm going to regret saying that." And he probably has, because it went all over social media.
> Over 10,000 medical students and retired doctors and nurses have volunteered to help with contact tracking and getting expanded COVID testing done.
> Toronto Zoo is taking extra precautions with their big cats now that a tiger tested positive for COVID. Hopefully Orono Exotic Cat World to my northwest is taking the same precautions.
> They have been able to breed rare big cats when even Toronto Zoo was unable.
> We picked up mum's car yesterday so she can keep going out to the country to walk. She hasn't walked in the last two days. She won't go for a walk in our subdivision because kids pop up and she can't hear them.
> Yesterday was surprisingly busy until 2pm, then I think everyone went outside, because it became VERY QUIET. It was lovely.
> And the Easter Bunny has been declared an essential worker, so he will be allowed to deliver whatever eggs and chocolate that he can get, to the children :sm01:


I'm so glad that Easter Bunny is an Essential Worker, because that would make the Easter Bilby an Essential Worker also! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Victoria Beach in Cobourg is closed with signs all over it. And the boat load into the marina has been put off. We did see one person out fishing when he should have been home.


Unfortunately there will always be someone who will bend, or break, the rules; and then when they are the one who gets ill because of their own actions, they will try to blame every one else!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Today's quiz......
> Name the Pop Group
> 1. ????????????????????????????
> 2. ????????????????????
> 3. ????????????????
> 4. ????????????????
> 5. ????????‍????
> 6. ????????????
> 7. ????????????????
> 8. ➡➡➡➡
> 9. ????????????????
> 10. ???????? 4️⃣ ????????
> 11. ????❄☔????
> 12. ????????????????
> 13. ????
> 14. ????????????????
> 15. ????????
> 16. ????????????
> 17. ????
> 18. ????????????????????????????????
> 19. ????‍♀????????‍♂
> 20. ????????????
> 21. ????????????????????
> 22. ????
> 23.????????‍♂????????‍♂????????‍♂
> 24. ????????????????????????
> 25. ????????
> 26. ◻????
> 27. ????✂????
> 28. ❄⛄????????
> 29. ????????
> 30. ❄❄❄????????????


Can get 19. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We are actually breathing a sigh of relief that we live in a little town with few connections to the rest of the world.
> Stay isolated, and safe.


That is the best way! The town near me, is the main Cross Road to anywhere in Australia, so I think that possibly from Thursday, there will be Police stationed at the 3 roads leading into, and out of, the town. One road is Southward bound, and leads to every where that is to the South East of us, a second road leads to everything to the North, and onto Darwin; and the third road goes to Western Australia! Our Borders are all shut down also, but that wasn't done, catel all of the passengers had been allowed to disembark, and go back to their homes, all over Australia, and self-isolate; which many of them didn't do! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Can get 19. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Jolly good, Sam got them all with a little help from her friends and Idk how many I've got yet!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Gnorman the Gnome. xx


Adorable! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have room to put a stool beside the tub. It might make it easier if you sit on the stool first.
> I have some lotion for my face that I have been using since I had shingles on my face.  It turns my face from leather to actually feeling like skin. Hopefully I don't run out of that.
> I've been working from home since March 19th, so almost 3 weeks. How did that happen?
> My watch tells me what day it is, or I'd be lost and working on a Saturday.


That time has gone very rapidly, I would never have believed that it had been that long!
We self isolated for a fortnight, and we have been out of that for over a week now, but time just runs by; and it is much worse, if I have to go back to bed during the day! When that happens, it is very difficult to know what day it is, and that makes my phone indispensable, without it, I would be checking with Eddy all of the time! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our Toronto Zoo staff are wearing masks and gowns around the big cats, gorillas and ferrets. Did anyone hear of an infected ferret?


I heard about the Tiger, I hope the Vets can make him/ her better; but haven't seen anything about a Ferret.
It is not a good sign, that it has crossed the different species live, but then there are only a few genes difference between all of the different species anyway!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone talked to Jinx and Polly? I hope they are ok.


Polly had at least one of her appointments today. I had a message from her at about 3.30 am, her time; and she was a bit nervous but was going to try and get some sleep, before her appointment, a bit later in the morning!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, trying a little one now, 4 ply, size 12 needles. xx


I used that combination, with the doll I made, and it came to about half the size of one made with 8 ply, just the right size for small children! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Jolly good, Sam got them all with a little help from her friends and Idk how many I've got yet!! Xxxx


I think I can name about 3 of them atm, I will have another look when it is light again! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had a pm from jinx, she's not here due to 'issues at home', hope everything is ok with Mr & Mrs Wonderful!!!


Thanks for the update on them. I hope so, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> DH's battery was completely kaput so he has to get another one. xx


Our Jeep (which we left down here, so it wasn't started for 9 months) has a dead battery. We will be getting a new one (I think Mr. Ric says it's due for one anyway). xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

It's been a lovely day. 15C for us and it makes me glad I'm alive. I was listening to a doctor on TV and he said, that the over 70s should let there family know weather they want to live or not, if they are taken into hospital.! Wive let my lot know that I'm not going to die, they don't get rid of me that quick. I really can't believe this doctor has said this. Maybe I'm naive ????

Marg has been up far a chat. She always tells me to tell her if she's sitting too long. She's told me this for 40yrs. So today I said, go home Margaret I'm bored ???? And she still didn't go. She said she'd have to paint the fence with John. I said she could say no. But, they are devoted to each other and do everything together. S and S have made some fudge today and saved me some they say. I hope they would the boys because they are like gannets.....if I leave a bit of shopping or anything to eat if I've been shopping at their tesco, I can guarantee it won't be there when I go back....well..they know what's grandmas is theirs. I've ran out of chocolate ice lollies. Oh such are my problems...no..seriously I've nothing to complain about. I had a nice talk with Angela this lunch time. She said to tell you all that she loves you all. So I have.????

Jolly I hope you have been ok today? Well pm soon again. We are all thinking of you at this worrying time. You can do this. I've done a little bit more of the jigsaw of knit and natter. But it's so hard. I really can't see me being able to do it. I might lend it to s and S. 

All of you keep safe don't let the [email protected]@@@r get you down. Love yawl. Will catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk again although the sun is a bit hazy at the moment. Having an easy day today just to make sure I've fully recovered from yesterday. Finished my gnome last night, picture to follow, I think he's cute, going to try another one in 4ply and smaller needles just to see what size he turns out. Not sure if anyone else has done this but DH went to take our prescriptions to the surgery yesterday and the battery was flat in in his car, luckily my little panda, without all his whistles and bells, started first time, might be an idea to turn the engine over on your cars just to keep the battery charged in you haven't been out for ages. Have a safe day. xx


I left inside light on a couple of weeks ago so had a dead battery. John charged it up again, and last Friday Stephen drove to the next village and home again. He said it fine. I can't get into the crem with flowers so I could have charged it up with that. I could do it but what if I break down ? Gosh I'm beginning to be a worrier....ignore.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Gnorman the Gnome. xx


Now, I love that....colours and everything. Very nice.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone talked to Jinx and Polly? I hope they are ok.


I'm talking with jolly most every day/night. She is doing fine as things are very hard for her at the moment. Visiting hospital etc. I'm sure she'd love a pm from anyone. ????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Had a pm from jinx, she's not here due to 'issues at home', hope everything is ok with Mr & Mrs Wonderful!!!


Hope you and mr w are ok. Sending you both love.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Jolly good, Sam got them all with a little help from her friends and Idk how many I've got yet!! Xxxx


I got the monkeys, but that was only cos you told me....????


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I love Portobello Mushrooms, they seem to be so much more tasty, than any of the other mushrooms that I eat; and I find that they can be quite filling also! Thanks for this suggestion! ???????? xoxoxo


Grilled Portobello Mushroom burger on it's own.. with spicy mayo, sprouts, tomato and sliced sweet onion Divine! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk again although the sun is a bit hazy at the moment. Having an easy day today just to make sure I've fully recovered from yesterday. Finished my gnome last night, picture to follow, I think he's cute, going to try another one in 4ply and smaller needles just to see what size he turns out. Not sure if anyone else has done this but DH went to take our prescriptions to the surgery yesterday and the battery was flat in in his car, luckily my little panda, without all his whistles and bells, started first time, might be an idea to turn the engine over on your cars just to keep the battery charged in you haven't been out for ages. Have a safe day. xx


I turn the engine over in ours a couple times a week for the last year. Thinking of putting a trickle charger on the truck while it's cold out. Our insurance is done online this year.. a first. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Gnorman the Gnome. xx


That is just precious.


----------



## Islander

Mirror said:


> beautiful I got pattern is this easy to knit or any part difficult


Hi Mirror, hope you are having a nice day! ????


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The garbage man just came through. One man driving the truck and throwing everything in the truck. Garbage and recycling all thrown in the same truck, so I know it's all going to the landfill. Another casualty of the pandemic.


And then there are the returns piling up in the basement.. :sm16:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We are actually breathing a sigh of relief that we live in a little town with few connections to the rest of the world.
> Stay isolated, and safe.


I'm very happy to live in the "boonies" too. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone talked to Jinx and Polly? I hope they are ok.


Yup, Polly's ok just busy. I hope Jinx is playing with her Instant Pot. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Today's quiz......
> Name the Pop Group
> 1. ????????????????????????????
> 2. ????????????????????
> 3. ????????????????
> 4. ????????????????
> 5. ????????‍????
> 6. ????????????
> 7. ????????????????
> 8. ➡➡➡➡
> 9. ????????????????
> 10. ???????? 4️⃣ ????????
> 11. ????❄☔????
> 12. ????????????????
> 13. ????
> 14. ????????????????
> 15. ????????
> 16. ????????????
> 17. ????
> 18. ????????????????????????????????
> 19. ????‍♀????????‍♂
> 20. ????????????
> 21. ????????????????????
> 22. ????
> 23.????????‍♂????????‍♂????????‍♂
> 24. ????????????????????????
> 25. ????????
> 26. ◻????
> 27. ????✂????
> 28. ❄⛄????????
> 29. ????????
> 30. ❄❄❄????????????


How fun... I got a few!


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Today's quiz......
> Name the Pop Group
> 1. ????????????????????????????
> 2. ????????????????????
> 3. ????????????????
> 4. ????????????????
> 5. ????????‍????
> 6. ????????????
> 7. ????????????????
> 8. ➡➡➡➡
> 9. ????????????????
> 10. ???????? 4️⃣ ????????
> 11. ????❄☔????
> 12. ????????????????
> 13. ????
> 14. ????????????????
> 15. ????????
> 16. ????????????
> 17. ????
> 18. ????????????????????????????????
> 19. ????‍♀????????‍♂
> 20. ????????????
> 21. ????????????????????
> 22. ????
> 23.????????‍♂????????‍♂????????‍♂
> 24. ????????????????????????
> 25. ????????
> 26. ◻????
> 27. ????✂????
> 28. ❄⛄????????
> 29. ????????
> 30. ❄❄❄????????????


The pictures don't come out as clear on here as on WhatsApp, sorry!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Our Jeep (which we left down here, so it wasn't started for 9 months) has a dead battery. We will be getting a new one (I think Mr. Ric says it's due for one anyway). xxxooo


I just put a new one in the tractor last year but it's been sitting down at my Mom's, such a waste. Once they have the cells filled they are done are they? xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> How fun... I got a few!


It's not easy, they are from many generations!! I've got 21 so far but my DD got them all with help so I shall keep looking at it!!! Jacky has 19 so far, keep trying Jacky!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> It's been a lovely day. 15C for us and it makes me glad I'm alive. I was listening to a doctor on TV and he said, that the over 70s should let there family know weather they want to live or not, if they are taken into hospital.! Wive let my lot know that I'm not going to die, they don't get rid of me that quick. I really can't believe this doctor has said this. Maybe I'm naive ????
> 
> Marg has been up far a chat. She always tells me to tell her if she's sitting too long. She's told me this for 40yrs. So today I said, go home Margaret I'm bored ???? And she still didn't go. She said she'd have to paint the fence with John. I said she could say no. But, they are devoted to each other and do everything together. S and S have made some fudge today and saved me some they say. I hope they would the boys because they are like gannets.....if I leave a bit of shopping or anything to eat if I've been shopping at their tesco, I can guarantee it won't be there when I go back....well..they know what's grandmas is theirs. I've ran out of chocolate ice lollies. Oh such are my problems...no..seriously I've nothing to complain about. I had a nice talk with Angela this lunch time. She said to tell you all that she loves you all. So I have.????
> 
> Jolly I hope you have been ok today? Well pm soon again. We are all thinking of you at this worrying time. You can do this. I've done a little bit more of the jigsaw of knit and natter. But it's so hard. I really can't see me being able to do it. I might lend it to s and S.
> 
> All of you keep safe don't let the [email protected]@@@r get you down. Love yawl. Will catch up now.


It's hard isn't it to make a decision like that? I've had a do not resuscitate order since I was 60. Nurses are pretty realistic about these things. You are never the same after you come off a ventilator, and no ones going to fracture my ribs or break my teeth intubating. I just want to be kept comfortable and go peacefully with dignity. We are all different and that's ok. xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Time I put some washing in, took some pills and maybe go for a walk before I seize up totally.


I put some washing in yesterday and forgot about it, it finally got hung up this morning at about 11 am


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It's not easy, they are from many generations!! I've got 21 so far but my DD got them all with help so I shall keep looking at it!!! Jacky has 19 so far, keep trying Jacky!!! xxxx


Is there any opera in there? :sm23: xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I put some washing in yesterday and forgot about it, it finally got hung up this morning at about 11 am


I really enjoyed cleaning the fridge for a change, just relaxed and took my time.. no hurry! xoxox


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I'm so glad that Easter Bunny is an Essential Worker, because that would make the Easter Bilby an Essential Worker also! ???????????? xoxoxo


Dare I ask...what's an Easter Bilby?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Now, I love that....colours and everything. Very nice.


Thanks. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Dare I ask...what's an Easter Bilby?


A little Australian marsupial, presumably they deliver the Easter eggs there. xx :sm01:


----------



## Islander

70 degrees tomorrow... can hardly wait!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's another beautifil day. Spent most of yesterday in the garden. Lots of gliwers out noe especially in the woodland part of the garden, primroses, violets, wood anemones , bluebells ,camellia, rhododendrons. And now with less planes you can really hear the birds singing.

Today is my DS birthday. The gks are planning a special party for him.

Happy Thursday everyone. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a lovely sunny day in Norfolk, the perfect day to go nowhere. I feel sorry for people living in high rise flats who can't even get out in a garden. DH wants to see if the chip shop is open today, does that say something about my cooking? I suppose it is an essential journey if it's for food. Will give then a ring first and see if they really are open and put an order in if so. Might do a bit of ironing sometime but won't overdo it, then back to my little gnome. Enjoy the sunshine if you have it. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Is there any opera in there? :sm23: xoxox


Well, ELO are in there somewhere and they did a bit of opera on Rockaria!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's another beautifil day. Spent most of yesterday in the garden. Lots of gliwers out noe especially in the woodland part of the garden, primroses, violets, wood anemones , bluebells ,camellia, rhododendrons. And now with less planes you can really hear the birds singing.
> 
> Today is my DS birthday. The gks are planning a special party for him.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. Xxxx


Happy birthday, Mr A!!! x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a lovely sunny day in Norfolk, the perfect day to go nowhere. I feel sorry for people living in high rise flats who can't even get out in a garden. DH wants to see if the chip shop is open today, does that say something about my cooking? I suppose it is an essential journey if it's for food. Will give then a ring first and see if they really are open and put an order in if so. Might do a bit of ironing sometime but won't overdo it, then back to my little gnome. Enjoy the sunshine if you have it. xx


I was thinking that this morning, imagine if you live in a bedsit........? :sm06: :sm06: We all have so much to be thankful for and I stopped and mentally listed so much this morning, not least my lovely friends on KP!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just popping in to say hello but my eyes are playing up - too much time spent gazing into my laptop screen so I'm going to stay off it for the rest of the day!! Have a good one, stay safe and lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It is raining and windy and the temperature is dropping. There is snow falling north of Toronto, just when I was starting to see some of our flowers popping up in the back.
This week medical students and retired nurses and doctors have started helping clear the backlog of testing and our numbers have jumped. As a result, more events have been cancelled including the Caribana festival in July and August. 
We're still making fun of our Prime Minister's "speaking moistly" comment. There is now a song. 
https://www.energy106.ca/2020/04/08/watch-speaking-moistly-the-remix/
A lot of people called into the TV show this morning saying they are having trouble keeping their elderly parents at home. I am not alone!
We did have some good news on that TV show, numbers in Australia and New Zealand are dropping. China is seeing some re-infections, but the numbers are staying low.
I went "shopping" in my stash last night and found some yarn that I had forgotten. Unfortunately, I didn't see the yarn that I was trying to find.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just popping in to say hello but my eyes are playing up - too much time spent gazing into my laptop screen so I'm going to stay off it for the rest of the day!! Have a good one, stay safe and lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx


Mum and I have been finding the same thing with our tablet/iPad. I tried using my special computer glasses with my iPad but, I think the problem is I have to hold the iPad closer than my computer screen.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I was thinking that this morning, imagine if you live in a bedsit........? :sm06: :sm06: We all have so much to be thankful for and I stopped and mentally listed so much this morning, not least my lovely friends on KP!!!xxxx


One of the highrise senior residences in Toronto had a fitness person come in and bring loudspeakers, and set up in the parking lot. They held fitness sessions for the seniors who participated on their balconies. 
Yesterday I had to work on an excel spreadsheet for 2.5 hours, comparing the names in the first column and making sure those same names were in the other 3 columns. And, of course, the other 3 columns were different lengths, so a lot of scrolling was involved. After I finished that, I did a lot of dancing. And it was quite enjoyable. My family already thought I'm nuts.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a lovely sunny day in Norfolk, the perfect day to go nowhere. I feel sorry for people living in high rise flats who can't even get out in a garden. DH wants to see if the chip shop is open today, does that say something about my cooking? I suppose it is an essential journey if it's for food. Will give then a ring first and see if they really are open and put an order in if so. Might do a bit of ironing sometime but won't overdo it, then back to my little gnome. Enjoy the sunshine if you have it. xx


It looks like we will have a grey Easter weekend, but I'm looking forward to the disconnect. The cool weather helps people to stay inside. I tried to get the family to do a video meetup of some sort, but my sister and brother weren't interested. They'll call on the phone.
I love my DD's chips. I'd eat them before a chip shop chips any day.
Definitely don't overdo the ironing, especially if the sun is out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's another beautifil day. Spent most of yesterday in the garden. Lots of gliwers out noe especially in the woodland part of the garden, primroses, violets, wood anemones , bluebells ,camellia, rhododendrons. And now with less planes you can really hear the birds singing.
> 
> Today is my DS birthday. The gks are planning a special party for him.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. Xxxx


Happy Thursday and Happy Birthday to your DS.
Your garden must smell lovely.
I've noticed how blue the sky is without jet con-trails.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> 70 degrees tomorrow... can hardly wait!


Roll on summer. Will you be wearing your shorts?


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Dare I ask...what's an Easter Bilby?





Barn-dweller said:


> A little Australian marsupial, presumably they deliver the Easter eggs there. xx :sm01:


I love the ears.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I really enjoyed cleaning the fridge for a change, just relaxed and took my time.. no hurry! xoxox


Mum has cleaned everything, There is a pile in the garage that needs to go somewhere when we can take it somewhere.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> How fun... I got a few!





London Girl said:


> It's not easy, they are from many generations!! I've got 21 so far but my DD got them all with help so I shall keep looking at it!!! Jacky has 19 so far, keep trying Jacky!!! xxxx


I think I got one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I just put a new one in the tractor last year but it's been sitting down at my Mom's, such a waste. Once they have the cells filled they are done are they? xoxo


And if the cells dry out, they are just as done. We used to bring in the battery from the lawn tractor, but the cells dried out in the house. And it was just as dead. So now we just leave it in the tractor for the winter and charge it in the summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I turn the engine over in ours a couple times a week for the last year. Thinking of putting a trickle charger on the truck while it's cold out. Our insurance is done online this year.. a first. xoxo


I will be renewing the license for my car online this year. That's a first for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Grilled Portobello Mushroom burger on it's own.. with spicy mayo, sprouts, tomato and sliced sweet onion Divine! :sm02:


I haven't tried that. Might be something to look forward to this summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I left inside light on a couple of weeks ago so had a dead battery. John charged it up again, and last Friday Stephen drove to the next village and home again. He said it fine. I can't get into the crem with flowers so I could have charged it up with that. I could do it but what if I break down ? Gosh I'm beginning to be a worrier....ignore.


Can you just drive around the block? That will keep the battery charged.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It's been a lovely day. 15C for us and it makes me glad I'm alive. I was listening to a doctor on TV and he said, that the over 70s should let there family know weather they want to live or not, if they are taken into hospital.! Wive let my lot know that I'm not going to die, they don't get rid of me that quick. I really can't believe this doctor has said this. Maybe I'm naive ????
> 
> Marg has been up far a chat. She always tells me to tell her if she's sitting too long. She's told me this for 40yrs. So today I said, go home Margaret I'm bored ???? And she still didn't go. She said she'd have to paint the fence with John. I said she could say no. But, they are devoted to each other and do everything together. S and S have made some fudge today and saved me some they say. I hope they would the boys because they are like gannets.....if I leave a bit of shopping or anything to eat if I've been shopping at their tesco, I can guarantee it won't be there when I go back....well..they know what's grandmas is theirs. I've ran out of chocolate ice lollies. Oh such are my problems...no..seriously I've nothing to complain about. I had a nice talk with Angela this lunch time. She said to tell you all that she loves you all. So I have.????
> 
> Jolly I hope you have been ok today? Well pm soon again. We are all thinking of you at this worrying time. You can do this. I've done a little bit more of the jigsaw of knit and natter. But it's so hard. I really can't see me being able to do it. I might lend it to s and S.
> 
> All of you keep safe don't let the [email protected]@@@r get you down. Love yawl. Will catch up now.


Not the chocolate lolly's!!! And I bet those will be harder to get now.
I still have a bag of Lindt chocolate balls in the freezer. I'm good until the end of summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is the best way! The town near me, is the main Cross Road to anywhere in Australia, so I think that possibly from Thursday, there will be Police stationed at the 3 roads leading into, and out of, the town. One road is Southward bound, and leads to every where that is to the South East of us, a second road leads to everything to the North, and onto Darwin; and the third road goes to Western Australia! Our Borders are all shut down also, but that wasn't done, catel all of the passengers had been allowed to disembark, and go back to their homes, all over Australia, and self-isolate; which many of them didn't do! ????????


We had the same problem with people being brought back to Canada. 
I think all the Canadians are back on home soil now.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Today's quiz......
> Name the Pop Group
> 1. ????????????????????????????
> 2. ????????????????????
> 3. ????????????????
> 4. ????????????????
> 5. ????????‍????
> 6. ????????????
> 7. ????????????????
> 8. ➡➡➡➡
> 9. ????????????????
> 10. ???????? 4️⃣ ????????
> 11. ????❄☔????
> 12. ????????????????
> 13. ????
> 14. ????????????????
> 15. ????????
> 16. ????????????
> 17. ????
> 18. ????????????????????????????????
> 19. ????‍♀????????‍♂
> 20. ????????????
> 21. ????????????????????
> 22. ????
> 23.????????‍♂????????‍♂????????‍♂
> 24. ????????????????????????
> 25. ????????
> 26. ◻????
> 27. ????✂????
> 28. ❄⛄????????
> 29. ????????
> 30. ❄❄❄????????????


I think I just got 2 more.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Another nice day here, and wasn't that supermoon beautiful last night. I went out and howled at it.


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself again.
Everyone have a good day.
Stay safe.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Today's quiz......
> Name the Pop Group
> 1. ????????????????????????????
> 2. ????????????????????
> 3. ????????????????
> 4. ????????????????
> 5. ????????‍????
> 6. ????????????
> 7. ????????????????
> 8. ➡➡➡➡
> 9. ????????????????
> 10. ???????? 4️⃣ ????????
> 11. ????❄☔????
> 12. ????????????????
> 13. ????
> 14. ????????????????
> 15. ????????
> 16. ????????????
> 17. ????
> 18. ????????????????????????????????
> 19. ????‍♀????????‍♂
> 20. ????????????
> 21. ????????????????????
> 22. ????
> 23.????????‍♂????????‍♂????????‍♂
> 24. ????????????????????????
> 25. ????????
> 26. ◻????
> 27. ????✂????
> 28. ❄⛄????????
> 29. ????????
> 30. ❄❄❄????????????


Thanks June. Printed it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Can get 19. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


24. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, ELO are in there somewhere and they did a bit of opera on Rockaria!!! :sm23: xxxx


The 1st one!


----------



## SaxonLady

Isn't this the cutest?



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/714594665862529347/


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Roll on summer. Will you be wearing your shorts?


I havemty shorts on now xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello,sisters, I know you from down south have had hot weather today and Josephine and June have been sitting in their gardens, well, just for the record if you didn't already know it's been very, very cold here with a slight sea mist.8C. My bones are hurting today. I turned my heating off yesterday but it will be going back on at this rate.

I've sent my shopping list to Stephens and he's shopped already for me as I KNOW that it's THURSDAY today and not Friday. It's Friday tomorrow. I've not seen anyone today, but marg, Karen and me are clapping for heroes at 8pm. I'm not getting on too good with my jigsaw. I took a photo of it today. I'm hoping S might swap me for an easier one. But I want it back because it was a Christmas prezzie. 

Today, I had a steak slice followed by creamy milk rice pudding for afters. I'm still enjoying watching Cranford on tv. Last night I got a text from a girl (woman) who is now nearly 40 ishShe used to be my Saturday girl when I worked. She texted me to ask how I was and if I was isolated. I got such a thrill out of it. I can't believe that she cared so much. she used to be a devil for coming into the office on a Saturday still drunk off the night before????????. I used to threaten to send her home but I never did. She was a Marvelous worker. Anyway, we are going to meet up when all this silly behaviour is finished with. 

That's all my news today girls, so have a good evening and remember I love yawl. Xx. I'll catch up


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> It's hard isn't it to make a decision like that? I've had a do not resuscitate order since I was 60. Nurses are pretty realistic about these things. You are never the same after you come off a ventilator, and no ones going to fracture my ribs or break my teeth intubating. I just want to be kept comfortable and go peacefully with dignity. We are all different and that's ok. xoxoxo


Albert was on a ventilator for 10days but when he had his attacks at home they gave him so much (what do they call it when they pump your chest?) is it CPR. he must have been in agony with broken ribs. Luckily he was only semi conscious 1 day out of 10 so I hope he wasn't hurting too much. He didn't look like he was. I often see the picture in my mind. 3times he died and 3rimes they brought him back. One of the times he was dead for 20mins. Sorry I'm saying all this it just pops out.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I really enjoyed cleaning the fridge for a change, just relaxed and took my time.. no hurry! xoxox


I never, ever, ever enjoy any form of housework.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's another beautifil day. Spent most of yesterday in the garden. Lots of gliwers out noe especially in the woodland part of the garden, primroses, violets, wood anemones , bluebells ,camellia, rhododendrons. And now with less planes you can really hear the birds singing.
> 
> Today is my DS birthday. The gks are planning a special party for him.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. Xxxx


Happy Birthday to your DS! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Albert was on a ventilator for 10days but when he had his attacks at home they gave him so much (what do they call it when they pump your chest?) is it CPR. he must have been in agony with broken ribs. Luckily he was only semi conscious 1 day out of 10 so I hope he wasn't hurting too much. He didn't look like he was. I often see the picture in my mind. 3times he died and 3rimes they brought him back. One of the times he was dead for 20mins. Sorry I'm saying all this it just pops out.


Just saying is good xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just saying is good xxxxx


Thanks Josephine.....when all this silliness is over if you wanted me to come and see you and mr p. Just say???? Or if you felt like coming to see me just shout. I'll tidy up....looks like I'm getting full reduction of train tickets,


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Today's quiz......
> Name the Pop Group
> 1. ???????????????????????????? ELectric Light Orchestra
> 2. ???????????????????? Pet SHop Boys
> 3. ???????????????? Moody Blues (The original had blue squares!:sm16
> 4. ???????????????? Bucks Fizz
> 5. ????????‍???? Radio Head
> 6. ???????????? Red Hot Chilli Peppers
> 7. ???????????????? All Saints
> 8. ➡➡➡➡ The Arrows
> 9. ???????????????? The Monkeys
> 10. ???????? 4️⃣ ???????? Tears for Fears
> 11. ????❄☔???? The Weather Girls
> 12. ???????????????? The Beach Boys
> 13. ???? Simply Red (Had a red square on WhatsApp)
> 14. ???????????????? Guns'n'Roses
> 15. ???????? Deaf Leopard (It was an ear with an aid and a tiger head - go figure!!)
> 16. ???????????? Cars
> 17. ???? T Rex
> 18. ???????????????????????????????? Steps :sm16:
> 19. ????‍♀????????‍♂ One Direction but goodness knows why!!
> 20. ???????????? This one seems to be missed from the answers DD gave me, I will check!
> 21. ???????????????????? Boom Town Rats
> 22. ???? Queen
> 23.????????‍♂????????‍♂????????‍♂ Police
> 24. ???????????????????????? Adam & The Ants, yes, they are supposed to be ants!!!
> 25. ???????? The Scorpoions, yes they are supposed to be scorpions! :sm16:
> 26. ◻???? White Snake
> 27. ????✂???? Haircut 100 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 28. ❄⛄???????? Coldplay
> 29. ???????? Motor Head
> 30. ❄❄❄???????????? The Arctic Monkeys
> 
> Don't blame me, I didn't create this!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> One of the highrise senior residences in Toronto had a fitness person come in and bring loudspeakers, and set up in the parking lot. They held fitness sessions for the seniors who participated on their balconies.
> Yesterday I had to work on an excel spreadsheet for 2.5 hours, comparing the names in the first column and making sure those same names were in the other 3 columns. And, of course, the other 3 columns were different lengths, so a lot of scrolling was involved. After I finished that, I did a lot of dancing. And it was quite enjoyable. My family already thought I'm nuts.


Great for the dancing, tragic for the spreadsheets, ugh!!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I think I just got 2 more.


My sister helped me get a few more, only 4 left to get...


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks June. Printed it.


Unfortunately, some of the emojis didn't travel well and are actually missing!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> 24. I'll keep thinking.


Wow, well done, who's helping you?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The 1st one!


Yep and my all time favourite band!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Isn't this the cutest?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/714594665862529347/
> 
> Adorable!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I havemty shorts on now xxxx


Madam, kindly cover yourself up!!! xxxx :sm12: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's quiz......
> Name the Pop Group
> 1. ???????????????????????????? ELectric Light Orchestra
> 2. ???????????????????? Pet SHop Boys
> 3. ???????????????? Moody Blues (The original had blue squares!:sm16
> 4. ???????????????? Bucks Fizz
> 5. ????????‍???? Radio Head
> 6. ???????????? Red Hot Chilli Peppers
> 7. ???????????????? All Saints
> 8. ➡➡➡➡ The Arrows
> 9. ???????????????? The Monkeys
> 10. ???????? 4️⃣ ???????? Tears for Fears
> 11. ????❄☔???? The Weather Girls
> 12. ???????????????? The Beach Boys
> 13. ???? Simply Red (Had a red square on WhatsApp)
> 14. ???????????????? Guns'n'Roses
> 15. ???????? Deaf Leopard (It was an ear with an aid and a tiger head - go figure!!)
> 16. ???????????? Cars
> 17. ???? T Rex
> 18. ???????????????????????????????? Steps :sm16:
> 19. ????‍♀????????‍♂ One Direction but goodness knows why!!
> 20. ???????????? This one seems to be missed from the answers DD gave me, I will check!
> 21. ???????????????????? Boom Town Rats
> 22. ???? Queen
> 23.????????‍♂????????‍♂????????‍♂ Police
> 24. ???????????????????????? Adam & The Ants, yes, they are supposed to be ants!!!
> 25. ???????? The Scorpoions, yes they are supposed to be scorpions! :sm16:
> 26. ◻???? White Snake
> 27. ????✂???? Haircut 100 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 28. ❄⛄???????? Coldplay
> 29. ???????? Motor Head
> 30. ❄❄❄???????????? The Arctic Monkeys
> 
> Don't blame me, I didn't create this!!! xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thought 8 was One Direction. Could 20 be Dollar? xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's quiz......
> Name the Pop Group
> 1. ???????????????????????????? ELectric Light Orchestra
> 2. ???????????????????? Pet SHop Boys
> 3. ???????????????? Moody Blues (The original had blue squares!:sm16
> 4. ???????????????? Bucks Fizz
> 5. ????????‍???? Radio Head
> 6. ???????????? Red Hot Chilli Peppers
> 7. ???????????????? All Saints
> 8. ➡➡➡➡ The Arrows
> 9. ???????????????? The Monkeys
> 10. ???????? 4️⃣ ???????? Tears for Fears
> 11. ????❄☔???? The Weather Girls
> 12. ???????????????? The Beach Boys
> 13. ???? Simply Red (Had a red square on WhatsApp)
> 14. ???????????????? Guns'n'Roses
> 15. ???????? Deaf Leopard (It was an ear with an aid and a tiger head - go figure!!)
> 16. ???????????? Cars
> 17. ???? T Rex
> 18. ???????????????????????????????? Steps :sm16:
> 19. ????‍♀????????‍♂ One Direction but goodness knows why!!
> 20. ???????????? This one seems to be missed from the answers DD gave me, I will check!
> 21. ???????????????????? Boom Town Rats
> 22. ???? Queen
> 23.????????‍♂????????‍♂????????‍♂ Police
> 24. ???????????????????????? Adam & The Ants, yes, they are supposed to be ants!!!
> 25. ???????? The Scorpoions, yes they are supposed to be scorpions! :sm16:
> 26. ◻???? White Snake
> 27. ????✂???? Haircut 100 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 28. ❄⛄???????? Coldplay
> 29. ???????? Motor Head
> 30. ❄❄❄???????????? The Arctic Monkeys
> 
> Don't blame me, I didn't create this!!! xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I got one direction as the arrows. No 20 my friend suggested ABBA (money, money, money). I didn't get cold play, steps, deaf leopard and the one you said is one direction.
> Thanks for the fun
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Albert was on a ventilator for 10days but when he had his attacks at home they gave him so much (what do they call it when they pump your chest?) is it CPR. he must have been in agony with broken ribs. Luckily he was only semi conscious 1 day out of 10 so I hope he wasn't hurting too much. He didn't look like he was. I often see the picture in my mind. 3times he died and 3rimes they brought him back. One of the times he was dead for 20mins. Sorry I'm saying all this it just pops out.


I know that must have been really hard to see but I wonder how you would have felt if he had had a DNR in place? It's a very difficult decision to make isn't it? I stick my head in the sand and try not to think about! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I never, ever, ever enjoy any form of housework.


Me neither although I love it when it's done, I know it will need doing again very very soon! :sm16: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought 8 was One Direction. Could 20 be Dollar? xxxx


I did consider that, will check. My DD is all teacher, she wouldn't give me the answers, she sent me clues!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I got one direction as the arrows. No 20 my friend suggested ABBA (money, money, money). I didn't get cold play, steps, deaf leopard and the one you said is one direction.
> Thanks for the fun


You're welcome, it was a head scratcher for sure!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Albert was on a ventilator for 10days but when he had his attacks at home they gave him so much (what do they call it when they pump your chest?) is it CPR. he must have been in agony with broken ribs. Luckily he was only semi conscious 1 day out of 10 so I hope he wasn't hurting too much. He didn't look like he was. I often see the picture in my mind. 3times he died and 3rimes they brought him back. One of the times he was dead for 20mins. Sorry I'm saying all this it just pops out.


Not to worry Susan, you are well sedated on a ventilator or you would try to pull it out. I'm betting Albert helped you become the strong woman you are today, I know he's watching you and very proud of you right now. ❤❤❤ xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> You're welcome, it was a head scratcher for sure!! xxxx


Morning June! :sm02: The infection control head has decided that it's ok for ordinary folk to protect themselves with home sewn masks when they are grocery shopping. I thought I would try make a few. I have a meter of 100% cotton polyester that I had planned on covering 2 lampshades with. Are you getting good use out of yours... I don't go anywhere but I have friends still working at front counters deemed essential service.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Morning June! :sm02: The infection control head has decided that it's ok for ordinary folk to protect themselves with home sewn masks when they are grocery shopping. I thought I would try make a few. I have a meter of 100% cotton polyester that I had planned on covering 2 lampshades with. Are you getting good use out of yours... I don't go anywhere but I have friends still working at front counters deemed essential service.


I wore it once but couldn't cope the the completely steamed up specs!!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I wore it once but couldn't cope the the completely steamed up specs!!! ???? Xxxx


I remember wearing them almost all day when I was doing isolation at work. They are stifling and I was always glad to get off that duty. The special gowns are really hot too. xoxo


----------



## Islander

It going to be a gorgeous day here. Josephine remember the pink daffs? Well, they finally showed up and have quite a few big buds! The elk are still close by.. for some reason this photo is great on my desk top but not so good on KP. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I remember wearing them almost all day when I was doing isolation at work. They are stifling and I was always glad to get off that duty. The special gowns are really hot too. xoxo


I'll bet!! The mask also got very damp from my breathing through, don't know how anyone can wear one all day but I guess needs must whn the devil drives, as they say!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It going to be a gorgeous day here. Josephine remember the pink daffs? Well, they finally showed up and have quite a few big buds! The elk are still close by.. for some reason this photo is great on my desk top but not so good on KP. xoxox


Looks absolutely brilliant to me!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It going to be a gorgeous day here. Josephine remember the pink daffs? Well, they finally showed up and have quite a few big buds! The elk are still close by.. for some reason this photo is great on my desk top but not so good on KP. xoxox


Looks pretty good to me. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks pretty good to me. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Ok, you're trying to tell me that there's something wrong with my eye's then! :sm22: xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Thanks Josephine.....when all this silliness is over if you wanted me to come and see you and mr p. Just say???? Or if you felt like coming to see me just shout. I'll tidy up....looks like I'm getting full reduction of train tickets,


As soon as we can we'll meet up xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Ok, you're trying to tell me that there's something wrong with my eye's then! :sm22: xoxox


You're composition is great, nothing wrong with your eyes, you're being too critical on yourself. xx :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly overcast Norfolk but hoping the sun will soon burn that off. Not sure what, if anything, I'll get up to today apart from knitting, can't think of anything I need to do that can't be put off. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Ok, you're trying to tell me that there's something wrong with my eye's then! :sm22: xoxox


Lovely photo Trish and I m glad your daffies are coming up. Luv n hugs to you both. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another day in the garden, doing not a lot today.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Sending you Good Friday and Good Passover love and hugs xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Ok, you're trying to tell me that there's something wrong with my eye's then! :sm22: xoxox


No, you're just too modest!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good late morning on Good Friday in London! We have 22'C, blue skies and sunshine. Have just been out for my walk and it's very very quiet out there but so lovely!! My eyes are a bit better but not good enough to spend too long on here but I will pop in and out. I set my alarm clock to go out and clap last night, it was quite emotional! Not too many in our road but could hear lots of clapping and pan bashing from the streets around and someone let off a few fireworks!!Hope you're all still well, especially our MIA sisters, Polly, Chris, Angela, Lisa and jinx, thinking of you all!!

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:38 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It rained overnight and it's a grey day today. It will go up to the double digits again today.
> Yesterday was lovely. We were up to 17'C, so all the windows were opened. My neighbour was in his shorts, playing in the back yards with his kids.
> *62,000 masks that we had received from China have been ripping and their ties have been falling off[/1b], so the 50,000 masks from 3M in the US are very welcome today.
> Prime Minister Trudeau has been speaking every day from speeches written by others. Yesterday he said "wear a homemade mask if you speak moistly" As soon as he read it, he said "I'm going to regret saying that." And he probably has, because it went all over social media.
> Over 10,000 medical students and retired doctors and nurses have volunteered to help with contact tracking and getting expanded COVID testing done.
> Toronto Zoo is taking extra precautions with their big cats now that a tiger tested positive for COVID. Hopefully Orono Exotic Cat World to my northwest is taking the same precautions.
> They have been able to breed rare big cats when even Toronto Zoo was unable.
> We picked up mum's car yesterday so she can keep going out to the country to walk. She hasn't walked in the last two days. She won't go for a walk in our subdivision because kids pop up and she can't hear them.
> Yesterday was surprisingly busy until 2pm, then I think everyone went outside, because it became VERY QUIET. It was lovely.
> And the Easter Bunny has been declared an essential worker, so he will be allowed to deliver whatever eggs and chocolate that he can get, to the children :sm01:*


*

Mav, many people here order lots of things from China; obviously not medical stores tho', and it always seems to be a bst hit and miss! I have also purchased from China, but I have had more bad experiences, than good ones, but they did always send my money back; now if anybody asks me, about buying from China, I always tell them not too do that, but I suppose one wouldn't think that another country wouldn't be so nasty, as to send faulty PPE supplies, to another country, when they have only recently gone through exactly the same as the rest of the world, is experiencing now! To me, The Chinese Govt is just proving what a lot of people have believed about them, for a long time! ???????????? So glad the 3M Order came through! xoxoxo
I hope your manhas found a nice, quiet but easily accessible place to go walking, I will be doing my walking, by doing laps around our backyard, then it is much easier for me to get to my favourite resting place! ???????????? xoxoxo*


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The garbage man just came through. One man driving the truck and throwing everything in the truck. Garbage and recycling all thrown in the same truck, so I know it's all going to the landfill. Another casualty of the pandemic.


Our Refuse Collectors have been seen doing that quite often, in this country; so Eddy has stopped putting things in the bins that they are supposed to go in! He used to do the rubbish properly for quite a few years, after we moved here. but when he saw how the household rubbish wasn't being separated, he stopped separating our rubbish. So now if I empty the inside bins, before he gets to them, I have the pleasure of sorting the bin before unloading it all into the appropriate bins! Sometimes I really want to smack him, very hard; now that *just 
might* begin a minor argument; that would make only the second argument we have had, since we met 33 years ago! ???????????????? xoxoxoo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Just about every other mushroom is tastier than the white ones. We usually have a selection of different mushrooms in the grocery store.
> Enjoy your "meaty things".


I haven't made them yet, I have to wait for our shopping day, which will possibly be on Sunday! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> It's been a lovely day. 15C for us and it makes me glad I'm alive. I was listening to a doctor on TV and he said, that the over 70s should let there family know weather they want to live or not, if they are taken into hospital.! Wive let my lot know that I'm not going to die, they don't get rid of me that quick. I really can't believe this doctor has said this. Maybe I'm naive ????
> 
> Marg has been up far a chat. She always tells me to tell her if she's sitting too long. She's told me this for 40yrs. So today I said, go home Margaret I'm bored ???? And she still didn't go. She said she'd have to paint the fence with John. I said she could say no. But, they are devoted to each other and do everything together. S and S have made some fudge today and saved me some they say. I hope they would the boys because they are like gannets.....if I leave a bit of shopping or anything to eat if I've been shopping at their tesco, I can guarantee it won't be there when I go back....well..they know what's grandmas is theirs. I've ran out of chocolate ice lollies. Oh such are my problems...no..seriously I've nothing to complain about. I had a nice talk with Angela this lunch time. She said to tell you all that she loves you all. So I have.????
> 
> Jolly I hope you have been ok today? Well pm soon again. We are all thinking of you at this worrying time. You can do this. I've done a little bit more of the jigsaw of knit and natter. But it's so hard. I really can't see me being able to do it. I might lend it to s and S.
> 
> All of you keep safe don't let the [email protected]@@@r get you down. Love yawl. Will catch up now.


Hi Susan, I think I only have a small possibility of the Covid19 catching me, or any of mine! Occasionally we will go on a foraging run, for supplies, and we don't get near anyone, while we are doing that, because we are on a mission, and of the things we want are n ot available, we just head home again. Caitlyn is here on a Compassionate visit, and she brought a Care Package with her, containing TP, tissues, soap and Hand Sanitiser ......... these are some of the things missing from our shops. Young mums are finding it very hard to buy any brand of Baby Formula, because there groups of Chinese people, who buy specific things that are wanted by many Chinese people, who still live in China, because they don't trust any product that is manufactured in China. I don't think the population back in China, realise that they are getting ripped off by these middleman buyers; because I am almost positive, that if the clients of these buyers in Aus., and any other Country, put their orders in to any of the companies, that accept International Orders, they would be paying a great deal less, than they pay their country men/women, who buy the goods illegally, and sell them on, for a massively increased amount!
Anyway, I hope this post still makes as much sense, as it did when I began writing it, I did a little editing, while I was still writing it, so some parts might be a little out of order! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Grilled Portobello Mushroom burger on it's own.. with spicy mayo, sprouts, tomato and sliced sweet onion Divine! :sm02:


I would only have the Mushroom, and perhaps put some of one of the cheeses that I like, in the mushroom cap, once the underside had been grilled, and while the top was being done, hopefully the cheese would melt a but, a put it under the grilling element, to perhaps char the cheese, just a little; but I wouldn't have bread, or toast, with it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I put some washing in yesterday and forgot about it, it finally got hung up this morning at about 11 am


I do that a lot, and sometimes I forget about it for so long, that I have to wash the load again!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny southern Arizona. Not a lot planned for today so will work on my knitting. I hope you all have a good day. Stay healthy and well. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I've had the best day ever. Stephen brought the shopping for me and our Richard came with him. We all sat outside. The funny thing is all Richard and me wanted was a hug. He was offering to put a sack over his head to hug me, but dad says no. I have to fight for a hug usually. He made me very very happy coming to see me. Matthew was hopefully doing his uni work and didn't come. Richard says Matthews a teenagers! ????. I have to smile, he forgets he was one only 2 yrs ago....haha

Marg came and sat in my porch. Stephen took my jigsaw home and brought me three! To do. I must today kitchen tomorrow. Tums a bit upset this Afternoon. That's about all the news I've got! Got heartburn again. 

OBTW, can you remember graham, Alberts friend who helped with his funeral, and he is the one that nearly cut his leg off with a chain saw? I kid you not. Well, he's in hospital now, very poorly with throat cancer. He was given 3 months to live about 2 yrs ago. Well, of course I would love him to be ok, but I might have to be realistic. 

Just remember I love yawl.. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Thank you judi for my Easter bunny card. I've sent it to the family. Happy Easter.


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> It going to be a gorgeous day here. Josephine remember the pink daffs? Well, they finally showed up and have quite a few big buds! The elk are still close by.. for some reason this photo is great on my desk top but not so good on KP. xoxox


They are magnificent


----------



## lifeline

I had a funny incident in the queue to go into Tesco today...a Tesco worker came up to me and dh and said he was fast tracking us in. I asked why, he very carefully danced around that people of a certain age could jump the queue....another time to feel pleased about the grey hair


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I had a funny incident in the queue to go into Tesco today...a Tesco worker came up to me and dh and said he was fast tracking us in. I asked why, he very carefully danced around that people of a certain age could jump the queue....another time to feel pleased about the grey hair


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've had the best day ever. Stephen brought the shopping for me and our Richard came with him. We all sat outside. The funny thing is all Richard and me wanted was a hug. He was offering to put a sack over his head to hug me, but dad says no. I have to fight for a hug usually. He made me very very happy coming to see me. Matthew was hopefully doing his uni work and didn't come. Richard says Matthews a teenagers! ????. I have to smile, he forgets he was one only 2 yrs ago....haha
> 
> Marg came and sat in my porch. Stephen took my jigsaw home and brought me three! To do. I must today kitchen tomorrow. Tums a bit upset this Afternoon. That's about all the news I've got! Got heartburn again.
> 
> OBTW, can you remember graham, Alberts friend who helped with his funeral, and he is the one that nearly cut his leg off with a chain saw? I kid you not. Well, he's in hospital now, very poorly with throat cancer. He was given 3 months to live about 2 yrs ago. Well, of course I would love him to be ok, but I might have to be realistic.
> 
> Just remember I love yawl.. Xxxx


That sounds like a lovely day apart from your tum and poor Graham! Isn't it lovely to see the grands? We took Thornton's Choccie Bunnies over to ours this afternoon, when we got there, Liv was hanging out of her bedroom window waving and she'd made a poster says I Love You Grandma! She didn't know granddad was coming too. So they all stood on their doorstep and we stood 10ft away by the curb and had a chat for 25 minutes. She's still trying to talk me into letting her get my shopping but I'm not a vulnerable 70 year old, I have no illnesses or health worries and I obey the rules strictly when I go shopping. Nice of her to worry about me though!! It was nice to get out of Sidcup for a little while, the flowering trees are an absolutely stunning sight!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I had a funny incident in the queue to go into Tesco today...a Tesco worker came up to me and dh and said he was fast tracking us in. I asked why, he very carefully danced around that people of a certain age could jump the queue....another time to feel pleased about the grey hair


No good being sensitive if it does you some good is it? I hope you took advantage!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Apart from our little trip out this afternoon, I have been very busy on my laptop and I will probably regret it, eye-wise. Next Friday is DD's partner, Matt's 50th birthday and I have been wading through my old photos cropping every single one of him I can find to put on a card. I must have seen a thousand pictures of the kids when they were young and lots of my mum too, really enjoyed it. I would thoroughly recommend getting your old photos out while we have time to spare and have a look through, lots of smiles!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I had a funny incident in the queue to go into Tesco today...a Tesco worker came up to me and dh and said he was fast tracking us in. I asked why, he very carefully danced around that people of a certain age could jump the queue....another time to feel pleased about the grey hair


Great you got in quicker but not sure about looking 'that' age. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Good morning,
The garbage man came this morning.. I never though I would be so happy to see him! 
The Health Authority has been telling us that we need to stay in our own communities, don't travel to others areas. Many of the smaller populated places are rural and people are flocking in by the droves. The traffic in front of my hasn't stopped for days.. On our community FB page the residents are starting to get concerned about all the campers and Sunday drivers coming through. Even if you have summer cabins we are being told to stay at home. I know they can distance themselves but the health authority is not telling us to stay contained for nothing! There's a mindset now that if you have been tucked away 14 days, you don't have "it" and you're free to go about doing what ever you like. They are saying we are going to have thousands of deaths if we don't start listening. 

Sarah told me she bought some Vodka to disinfect with! Centre for Disease Control says no good. I guess that means she'll have to drink it.. :sm17: 
They put out these for info, best is bleach 4 tsp Bleach to 4 cups of water for wiping down everything. Soap and water will kill Corvid right aways, hand washing first defence and so easy to do. Stay safe sisters.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning,
> The garbage man came this morning.. I never though I would be so happy to see him!
> The Health Authority has been telling us that we need to stay in our own communities, don't travel to others areas. Many of the smaller populated places are rural and people are flocking in by the droves. The traffic in front of my hasn't stopped for days.. On our community FB page the residents are starting to get concerned about all the campers and Sunday drivers coming through. Even if you have summer cabins we are being told to stay at home. I know they can distance themselves but the health authority is not telling us to stay contained for nothing! There's a mindset now that if you have been tucked away 14 days, you don't have "it" and you're free to go about doing what ever you like. They are saying we are going to have thousands of deaths if we don't start listening.
> 
> Sarah told me she bought some Vodka to disinfect with! Centre for Disease Control says no good. I guess that means she'll have to drink it..
> They put out these for info, best is bleach 4 tsp Bleach to 4 cups of water for wiping down everything. Soap and water will kill Corvid right aways, hand washing first defence and so easy to do. Stay safe sisters.


Thanks for that info Trish. It's a bit worrying about all the extra traffic you are getting, it happened here a couple of weeks ago but rumour has it that it has lessened, if not stopped by now. Still quite a lot of traffic on the roads, let's hope it's all legitimate!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I would only have the Mushroom, and perhaps put some of one of the cheeses that I like, in the mushroom cap, once the underside had been grilled, and while the top was being done, hopefully the cheese would melt a but, a put it under the grilling element, to perhaps char the cheese, just a little; but I wouldn't have bread, or toast, with it! ???????????? xoxoxo


I ordered some Portabella's today.. I feel like I'm being extravagant, but I crave them. Your's sound delicious Judi. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southern Arizona. Not a lot planned for today so will work on my knitting. I hope you all have a good day. Stay healthy and well. xxxooo


Have a happy day Pam. :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I've had the best day ever. Stephen brought the shopping for me and our Richard came with him. We all sat outside. The funny thing is all Richard and me wanted was a hug. He was offering to put a sack over his head to hug me, but dad says no. I have to fight for a hug usually. He made me very very happy coming to see me. Matthew was hopefully doing his uni work and didn't come. Richard says Matthews a teenagers! ????. I have to smile, he forgets he was one only 2 yrs ago....haha
> 
> Marg came and sat in my porch. Stephen took my jigsaw home and brought me three! To do. I must today kitchen tomorrow. Tums a bit upset this Afternoon. That's about all the news I've got! Got heartburn again.
> 
> OBTW, can you remember graham, Alberts friend who helped with his funeral, and he is the one that nearly cut his leg off with a chain saw? I kid you not. Well, he's in hospital now, very poorly with throat cancer. He was given 3 months to live about 2 yrs ago. Well, of course I would love him to be ok, but I might have to be realistic.
> 
> Just remember I love yawl.. Xxxx


Jigsaws are being hoarded here you almost can't find any.. thank goodness for online.. this is my favourite. xoxoxo. 
https://www.jigsawplanet.com


----------



## Islander

Please bring me a Bilby for Easter!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that info Trish. It's a bit worrying about all the extra traffic you are getting, it happened here a couple of weeks ago but rumour has it that it has lessened, if not stopped by now. Still quite a lot of traffic on the roads, let's hope it's all legitimate!! xxxx


 Morning June, yes, some of the smaller places have no infrastructure or hospitals, it's not the right thing to do. They are talking of putting up security checks. I did make some hand sanitizer that I leave outside the door.. it's 90% rubbing alcohol with Aloe, it'll kill anything including delicate hands. Moisturizer a must!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Have a happy day Pam. :sm02: xoxox


You, too, Trish. Very worrying you are having so much traffic there. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Dare I ask...what's an Easter Bilby?


You may ask, and I will educate the Educator. ???? Read on:-
First up, the Bilby is one of our many beautifully different Native Animals.

This is from Wikipedia:-
*The greater bilby, often referred to simply as the bilby since the lesser bilby became extinct in the 1950s, is an Australian species of nocturnal omnivorous animal in the order Peramelemorphia. Other vernacular names include dalgyte, pinkie, or rabbit-eared bandicoot.*Wikipedia
In 1991, The Easter Bilby was introduced, as a way to highlight the damage done by the introduced rabbit, to the Bilby population, the Lesser Bilby is now extinct! 
Prior to this happening, a young girl wrote a story about "The Australian Easter Bilby", around about 1968!
So now we have Chocolate Easter Bilby's, and Chocolate Easter Bunnies!


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I had a funny incident in the queue to go into Tesco today...a Tesco worker came up to me and dh and said he was fast tracking us in. I asked why, he very carefully danced around that people of a certain age could jump the queue....another time to feel pleased about the grey hair


Be proud of your grey/white hair, you have worked hard for it, and now you will get even more perks because of it! ???? ???? ????‍???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Please bring me a Bilby for Easter!


I totally would Trish; but they are one of the protected species, although I think most of Native species, are protected to some degree!
Here is another interesting fact, concerning one offshoot, of one section of our Native Rat population. I am only guessing that some, if not all, of you might know of thehuge problem the Cane Toad has become, since it was imported, in a failed attempt to bring a beetle that was destroying the cane fields, in Queesisland. These toads began migrating to all parts of Australia, destroying a lot of our Native animals; but when it reached the Kimberlies (N WA), instead of the Toad decimating the Native Animals, there was one particular native animal, was decimating the Toad population! This animal, was one of the many species of Native Rat, and this animal evaded the poison sacks on the toads skin, and almost with the precision of a Micro Surgeon, only accessed one part of the toads, so the rats were killing more than 1 toad, during the hunt, because they weren't only hunting for their own benefit, they were hunting for their entire group; so the Toad population didn't takeover the Kimberly area! 
The last thing I heard anything about this breakthrough, was that the Scientists/Biologists; were going to try to find a way to use the Rats method, with the goal of wiping out the the Australian Branch, of the Care Toad. I might have to check on how that is developing!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> One of the highrise senior residences in Toronto had a fitness person come in and bring loudspeakers, and set up in the parking lot. They held fitness sessions for the seniors who participated on their balconies.
> Yesterday I had to work on an excel spreadsheet for 2.5 hours, comparing the names in the first column and making sure those same names were in the other 3 columns. And, of course, the other 3 columns were different lengths, so a lot of scrolling was involved. After I finished that, I did a lot of dancing. And it was quite enjoyable. My family already thought I'm nuts.


I think I would have done a lot of dancing, if I had to work on those spreadsheets. That would have been very frustrating! I say "just keep dancing", you aren't hurting any one else! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Isn't this the cutest?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/714594665862529347/
> 
> They are all very cute! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello,sisters, I know you from down south have had hot weather today and Josephine and June have been sitting in their gardens, well, just for the record if you didn't already know it's been very, very cold here with a slight sea mist.8C. My bones are hurting today. I turned my heating off yesterday but it will be going back on at this rate.
> 
> I've sent my shopping list to Stephens and he's shopped already for me as I KNOW that it's THURSDAY today and not Friday. It's Friday tomorrow. I've not seen anyone today, but marg, Karen and me are clapping for heroes at 8pm. I'm not getting on too good with my jigsaw. I took a photo of it today. I'm hoping S might swap me for an easier one. But I want it back because it was a Christmas prezzie.
> 
> Today, I had a steak slice followed by creamy milk rice pudding for afters. I'm still enjoying watching Cranford on tv. Last night I got a text from a girl (woman) who is now nearly 40 ishShe used to be my Saturday girl when I worked. She texted me to ask how I was and if I was isolated. I got such a thrill out of it. I can't believe that she cared so much. she used to be a devil for coming into the office on a Saturday still drunk off the night before????????. I used to threaten to send her home but I never did. She was a Marvelous worker. Anyway, we are going to meet up when all this silly behaviour is finished with.
> 
> That's all my news today girls, so have a good evening and remember I love yawl. Xx. I'll catch up


Susan, you must have made a very deep impression on her! It will be great, for both of you, to catchup with each other. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I ordered some Portabella's today.. I feel like I'm being extravagant, but I crave them. Your's sound delicious Judi. xoxox


Thank you, I like stuffing the Caps with cheese, and I willtry different cheese, to find which one I like the best. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another beautiful day in Norfolk, but they are saying it will change tomorrow with temperatures dropping 10 degrees and rain. At least it might keep people at home. Just finished a batch of fishcakes so they are happily freezing, well I presume they're happy at least they're not getting eaten today. That's my big chore done for the day so will carry on with mini-gnome. Have a good and safe day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a warm and sunny London!! WE are supposed to be having 26'C today, not usual for April but then nothing is normal at the moment!! No specific plans for today, I'll just go with the flow!! Started on an easy little baby pattern from this week's Woman's Weekly last night, TV knitting!!

Hope you are all ok and virus free, have the best day you can, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Been for a walk and saw this beautiful flowering almond tree.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:11 am EST and -1’C (30’f). I woke up yesterday to snow. I also slept in. Today Bella-kitty woke me before dawn. She didn’t like the dark day yesterday either. 
I made a beef roast from frozen in my Instant Pot and it didn’t turn out too badly. The recipe called for 4 cups of water to 3 lbs of roast so we have enough gravy to do until the end of the week. I didn’t cook it as long as it said, 30 minutes per lb. I did 20 minutes per pound and it turned out just right. I just have to remember it takes 40 minutes for my Instant Pot to warm up (Not quite instant)
DD thinks it’s funny to tell me that we are out of cat treats when we are out of cat treats and not when she opens the last container, so the kitties will be without treats for 2 weeks. I don’t know how we will round them up at night now. I put an order into Costco, but because of volume, I won’t be getting it until April 24. And I couldn’t get DDs coffee either. They were all out.
We have heard from my brother and sister. My brother and SIL are still working at their work. My brother is one of a handful of people in the nuclear plant. He says he doesn’t see anyone all day, except the security guard at the gate. My SIL is wearing full PPE at the nursing home where she works and they are checking her temperature going in and out. My niece has not been called yet. She is an ex-medical student, and probably will get a call soon to work with the Health Dept on contact tracing all the active cases.
Mum and I were standing in the back yard yesterday checking out one of the trees that is dying and a bunny ran right up to us. Since there are no children or dogs out to chase it, it had no fear. It ate some grass and disappeared through the lilac bushes into the neighbours yard.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Been for a walk and saw this beautiful flowering almond tree.


That is beautiful. We don't have anything flowering here but the grass is getting very green.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London!! WE are supposed to be having 26'C today, not usual for April but then nothing is normal at the moment!! No specific plans for today, I'll just go with the flow!! Started on an easy little baby pattern from this week's Woman's Weekly last night, TV knitting!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok and virus free, have the best day you can, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Summer temperatures!
Stay safe


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another beautiful day in Norfolk, but they are saying it will change tomorrow with temperatures dropping 10 degrees and rain. At least it might keep people at home. Just finished a batch of fishcakes so they are happily freezing, well I presume they're happy at least they're not getting eaten today. That's my big chore done for the day so will carry on with mini-gnome. Have a good and safe day. xx


Happy fish cakes :sm01: I'm going to have to go to the grocery store soon and I'm going to see if they have any fish cakes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thank you, I like stuffing the Caps with cheese, and I willtry different cheese, to find which one I like the best. xoxoxo


I like the Portobellas stuffing with some onion and Swiss best. Then grilled on the barbeque just enough to melt the cheese.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I totally would Trish; but they are one of the protected species, although I think most of Native species, are protected to some degree!
> Here is another interesting fact, concerning one offshoot, of one section of our Native Rat population. I am only guessing that some, if not all, of you might know of thehuge problem the Cane Toad has become, since it was imported, in a failed attempt to bring a beetle that was destroying the cane fields, in Queesisland. These toads began migrating to all parts of Australia, destroying a lot of our Native animals; but when it reached the Kimberlies (N WA), instead of the Toad decimating the Native Animals, there was one particular native animal, was decimating the Toad population! This animal, was one of the many species of Native Rat, and this animal evaded the poison sacks on the toads skin, and almost with the precision of a Micro Surgeon, only accessed one part of the toads, so the rats were killing more than 1 toad, during the hunt, because they weren't only hunting for their own benefit, they were hunting for their entire group; so the Toad population didn't takeover the Kimberly area!
> The last thing I heard anything about this breakthrough, was that the Scientists/Biologists; were going to try to find a way to use the Rats method, with the goal of wiping out the the Australian Branch, of the Care Toad. I might have to check on how that is developing!???????????? xoxoxo


Protect that Rat!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that info Trish. It's a bit worrying about all the extra traffic you are getting, it happened here a couple of weeks ago but rumour has it that it has lessened, if not stopped by now. Still quite a lot of traffic on the roads, let's hope it's all legitimate!! xxxx





Islander said:


> Morning June, yes, some of the smaller places have no infrastructure or hospitals, it's not the right thing to do. They are talking of putting up security checks. I did make some hand sanitizer that I leave outside the door.. it's 90% rubbing alcohol with Aloe, it'll kill anything including delicate hands. Moisturizer a must!


You are on an island. It should be easy enough to limit people buying tickets on the ferry to people who live or work on the island. If their main residence is in Vancouver they can't buy a ticket. PEI has been doing that, and checking everyone who tries to come across the Confederation Bridge (their only land link). If you don't live or work on the island you have to go back.
I left a few things at work, including my hand sanitizer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Jigsaws are being hoarded here you almost can't find any.. thank goodness for online.. this is my favourite. xoxoxo.
> https://www.jigsawplanet.com


My favorite site too. You can't lose the pieces.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning,
> The garbage man came this morning.. I never though I would be so happy to see him!
> The Health Authority has been telling us that we need to stay in our own communities, don't travel to others areas. Many of the smaller populated places are rural and people are flocking in by the droves. The traffic in front of my hasn't stopped for days.. On our community FB page the residents are starting to get concerned about all the campers and Sunday drivers coming through. Even if you have summer cabins we are being told to stay at home. I know they can distance themselves but the health authority is not telling us to stay contained for nothing! There's a mindset now that if you have been tucked away 14 days, you don't have "it" and you're free to go about doing what ever you like. They are saying we are going to have thousands of deaths if we don't start listening.
> 
> Sarah told me she bought some Vodka to disinfect with! Centre for Disease Control says no good. I guess that means she'll have to drink it.. :sm17:
> They put out these for info, best is bleach 4 tsp Bleach to 4 cups of water for wiping down everything. Soap and water will kill Corvid right aways, hand washing first defence and so easy to do. Stay safe sisters.


I just saw this on the TV.
We are also having problems with Torontonians going to their cottages with the nice weather, and the hospitals are few and far between. If there was an outbreak in cottage country, people would die. And the remaining cars on the road are driving like idiots, blowing right through stop lights and stop signs because the police are busy elsewhere. There has been an increase in clear day accidents.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Apart from our little trip out this afternoon, I have been very busy on my laptop and I will probably regret it, eye-wise. Next Friday is DD's partner, Matt's 50th birthday and I have been wading through my old photos cropping every single one of him I can find to put on a card. I must have seen a thousand pictures of the kids when they were young and lots of my mum too, really enjoyed it. I would thoroughly recommend getting your old photos out while we have time to spare and have a look through, lots of smiles!! xxxx


That would be wonderful to go through the old photos.
Mum had the brilliant idea to digitize all the old photos here so, except for a couple of albums where the photos were glued in, I have to pull out DVDs and run them thru a pc or the TV now.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a lovely day apart from your tum and poor Graham! Isn't it lovely to see the grands? We took Thornton's Choccie Bunnies over to ours this afternoon, when we got there, Liv was hanging out of her bedroom window waving and she'd made a poster says I Love You Grandma! She didn't know granddad was coming too. So they all stood on their doorstep and we stood 10ft away by the curb and had a chat for 25 minutes. She's still trying to talk me into letting her get my shopping but I'm not a vulnerable 70 year old, I have no illnesses or health worries and I obey the rules strictly when I go shopping. Nice of her to worry about me though!! It was nice to get out of Sidcup for a little while, the flowering trees are an absolutely stunning sight!! xxxx


Mum has been craving a chocolate bunnies. She had to settle for some of my chocolate balls from the freezer.
That was wonderful for Liv to make that poster.


----------



## nitz8catz

I haven’t caught up but I’m going to sign off and try to do some knitting while I am alone here. One of the ladies from my yarn store group has finished her brioche poncho and I need to catch up.
Have a Safe day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:11 am EST and -1'C (30'f). I woke up yesterday to snow. I also slept in. Today Bella-kitty woke me before dawn. She didn't like the dark day yesterday either.
> I made a beef roast from frozen in my Instant Pot and it didn't turn out too badly. The recipe called for 4 cups of water to 3 lbs of roast so we have enough gravy to do until the end of the week. I didn't cook it as long as it said, 30 minutes per lb. I did 20 minutes per pound and it turned out just right. I just have to remember it takes 40 minutes for my Instant Pot to warm up (Not quite instant)
> DD thinks it's funny to tell me that we are out of cat treats when we are out of cat treats and not when she opens the last container, so the kitties will be without treats for 2 weeks. I don't know how we will round them up at night now. I put an order into Costco, but because of volume, I won't be getting it until April 24. And I couldn't get DDs coffee either. They were all out.
> We have heard from my brother and sister. My brother and SIL are still working at their work. My brother is one of a handful of people in the nuclear plant. He says he doesn't see anyone all day, except the security guard at the gate. My SIL is wearing full PPE at the nursing home where she works and they are checking her temperature going in and out. My niece has not been called yet. She is an ex-medical student, and probably will get a call soon to work with the Health Dept on contact tracing all the active cases.
> Mum and I were standing in the back yard yesterday checking out one of the trees that is dying and a bunny ran right up to us. Since there are no children or dogs out to chase it, it had no fear. It ate some grass and disappeared through the lilac bushes into the neighbours yard.


That bunny is very courageous, or he has done a recon of your yard, for dangerous animals, and as you were identified as friend, he felt it was safe to have a bit of deliciousness, before heading back home, so that he could bring some of his family to the smorgasboard, that is your yard!
I have seen evidence of rabbits in my backyard, and the only way for them to get in that youd, is to go under the house; but I'm not sure that they would be extremely excited about going that way, because there have definitely been snakes under my house, and I am quite sure that there scent would remain in place, because there's been no other travel that I am aware of, to overlay the smell of snake! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London!! WE are supposed to be having 26'C today, not usual for April but then nothing is normal at the moment!! No specific plans for today, I'll just go with the flow!! Started on an easy little baby pattern from this week's Woman's Weekly last night, TV knitting!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok and virus free, have the best day you can, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx





nitz8catz said:


> Summer temperatures!
> Stay safe


And please remember to apply your SUNSCREEN, so as not to get burnt, but if you do get burnt accidentally, there are many "After Sun" products, that will help your skin to not get too badly damaged! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Protect that Rat!


That is an absolute definite! All of the Australian Native Rats are protected, itis only the introduced varieties, that we want to get rid of!
If I remember correctly, the Research Boffins are trying to find out if there are a number of Native Rat species, able to get past the Cane Toad's defences, or if there is only one specie, that is capable of doing it. There are other animals that have been taught to avoid the toads, and to not add them to their quite varied diet. There are actually quite a few Native animals, that have been taught to avoid the Cane Toads, when they were recouperating from injuries, and before they were released back into the wild. The way it was done, is by desensitisation; each animal that needed to be protected from the Toads, were given very small doses of the toxin/poison, until a level was reached that would make the animal feel really bad, and also cause vomiting. This proved to be very successful, in at least two ways! The first way teaches the adult animal, that the road is not a good meal, the second way is that the adults, in a family group, also teach the young ones of their group, about not touching the toads, in any way. Now, all because of teaching any rescued animal, the above, our Native animals, including the Bilby, have one less creature to worry about! Now all that has to happen, is to do something simular, that will teach all of our Wild Life, to avoid certain animals, and to treat them like they were very dangerous!


----------



## Xiang

Happy Easter to all of my lovely Sisters, I hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday, well it will be Sunday for me, by the time you read this! I am now heading off to bed, so Good Night all, have a wonderful Saturday! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Albert was on a ventilator for 10days but when he had his attacks at home they gave him so much (what do they call it when they pump your chest?) is it CPR. he must have been in agony with broken ribs. Luckily he was only semi conscious 1 day out of 10 so I hope he wasn't hurting too much. He didn't look like he was. I often see the picture in my mind. 3times he died and 3rimes they brought him back. One of the times he was dead for 20mins. Sorry I'm saying all this it just pops out.


Better out than choking you. xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been cool today to say the least. The sun is coming out a little now but it's taken until 3pm. Well,,that's another day over for me, I'm settled in my bed, on my iPad and plenty Tv to watch. 

I've spoken with Josephine today, I've found that facetime and watts app have been fantastic for me. Michelle went to Asda for us this morning and got me a couple of things. I told Josephine that I had another jigsaw to start but I can't be bothered! Well she only went and said I have to make time, so JOSEPHINE IVE PICKED THE EDGE PIECES OUT just to please you..

While I'm on about watts app, did we not enter a new number on our kp the other week. It distinctly said it was added on. Who was it!.? Do we have someone we don't know about? 

Jinx how are you doing darlin' I hope all is well with you and mr w. Chrissy sorry about your GS. He's being very brave. Bless him. Jolly are you still doing fine? 

I've no more news today but just to tell you I love yawl... I'll catchup. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wow, well done, who's helping you?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'm in isolation - only DH and I here.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought 8 was One Direction. Could 20 be Dollar? xxxx


That's what I ha it as.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I had a funny incident in the queue to go into Tesco today...a Tesco worker came up to me and dh and said he was fast tracking us in. I asked why, he very carefully danced around that people of a certain age could jump the queue....another time to feel pleased about the grey hair


It does come in useful sometimes.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Been for a walk and saw this beautiful flowering almond tree.


Beautiful. Does it smell as good as it looks or is it odourless


----------



## grandma susan

Hi my saxy


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hi my saxy


Hi my Susan. It's so warm sitting here by the window with the sun pouring in. Shall I send you some? Or are you warm enough in your pit?


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> And please remember to apply your SUNSCREEN, so as not to get burnt, but if you do get burnt accidentally, there are many "After Sun" products, that will help your skin to not get too badly damaged! ???????????? xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, you obviously remember how unused to the sun we are here! Didn't go out in it in the end, stayed in and watch THE most awful film Journey to the Centre of The Earth from 1959, so awful it was funny!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm in isolation - only DH and I here.


Well me too but I've had some friends helping across the ether/airwaves, whatever!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Hi my Susan. It's so warm sitting here by the window with the sun pouring in. Shall I send you some? Or are you warm enough in your pit?


I'm warm with my 15tog duvet on Hahahaha...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been cool today to say the least. The sun is coming out a little now but it's taken until 3pm. Well,,that's another day over for me, I'm settled in my bed, on my iPad and plenty Tv to watch.
> 
> I've spoken with Josephine today, I've found that facetime and watts app have been fantastic for me. Michelle went to Asda for us this morning and got me a couple of things. I told Josephine that I had another jigsaw to start but I can't be bothered! Well she only went and said I have to make time, so JOSEPHINE IVE PICKED THE EDGE PIECES OUT just to please you..
> 
> While I'm on about watts app, did we not enter a new number on our kp the other week. It distinctly said it was added on. Who was it!.? Do we have someone we don't know about?
> 
> Jinx how are you doing darlin' I hope all is well with you and mr w. Chrissy sorry about your GS. He's being very brave. Bless him. Jolly are you still doing fine?
> 
> I've no more news today but just to tell you I love yawl... I'll catchup. Xx


Well done on sorting the edge pieces put. I've pricked out my lettuce seedlings.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Beautiful. Does it smell as good as it looks or is it odourless


Not much smell x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Been for a walk and saw this beautiful flowering almond tree.


I think that's what we've got in our front garden, not good on trees. xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> No good being sensitive if it does you some good is it? I hope you took advantage!! xxxx


I certainly did, I love it when people offer me their seat on the tube


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> You may ask, and I will educate the Educator. ???? Read on:-
> First up, the Bilby is one of our many beautifully different Native Animals.
> 
> This is from Wikipedia:-
> *The greater bilby, often referred to simply as the bilby since the lesser bilby became extinct in the 1950s, is an Australian species of nocturnal omnivorous animal in the order Peramelemorphia. Other vernacular names include dalgyte, pinkie, or rabbit-eared bandicoot.*Wikipedia
> In 1991, The Easter Bilby was introduced, as a way to highlight the damage done by the introduced rabbit, to the Bilby population, the Lesser Bilby is now extinct!
> Prior to this happening, a young girl wrote a story about "The Australian Easter Bilby", around about 1968!
> So now we have Chocolate Easter Bilby's, and Chocolate Easter Bunnies!


Thanks for the information, such a shame that the lesser bilby is now extinct :sm03:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Been for a walk and saw this beautiful flowering almond tree.


Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Miss Pam

Hi from southwest Arizona. Supposed to be chilly today (63F). I'm just fine with that temp! Not much planned today other than getting the laundry taken care of. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Jinx, Polly, and Chris - we miss you and hope you're doing okay! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:11 am EST and -1'C (30'f). I woke up yesterday to snow. I also slept in. Today Bella-kitty woke me before dawn. She didn't like the dark day yesterday either.
> I made a beef roast from frozen in my Instant Pot and it didn't turn out too badly. The recipe called for 4 cups of water to 3 lbs of roast so we have enough gravy to do until the end of the week. I didn't cook it as long as it said, 30 minutes per lb. I did 20 minutes per pound and it turned out just right. I just have to remember it takes 40 minutes for my Instant Pot to warm up (Not quite instant)
> DD thinks it's funny to tell me that we are out of cat treats when we are out of cat treats and not when she opens the last container, so the kitties will be without treats for 2 weeks. I don't know how we will round them up at night now. I put an order into Costco, but because of volume, I won't be getting it until April 24. And I couldn't get DDs coffee either. They were all out.
> We have heard from my brother and sister. My brother and SIL are still working at their work. My brother is one of a handful of people in the nuclear plant. He says he doesn't see anyone all day, except the security guard at the gate. My SIL is wearing full PPE at the nursing home where she works and they are checking her temperature going in and out. My niece has not been called yet. She is an ex-medical student, and probably will get a call soon to work with the Health Dept on contact tracing all the active cases.
> Mum and I were standing in the back yard yesterday checking out one of the trees that is dying and a bunny ran right up to us. Since there are no children or dogs out to chase it, it had no fear. It ate some grass and disappeared through the lilac bushes into the neighbours yard.


What a lovely story about the rabbit


----------



## lifeline

I've been picking some of dd's old clothes apart for material to make gifts for the children at school. All the pieces are drying at the moment, I will probably go and iron them soon


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley keeping an eye on the garden.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley keeping an eye on the garden.


He's looking very interested! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning and happy Easter everyone from another sunny day in Norfolk although I think we had some rain in the night. Finished mini-gnome last night (picture later) and started on a teddy, I must be regressing to my childhood. Apart from cooking dinner nothing else planned for the day apart from taking a shawl off the blocks and maybe put another one on. Have a lovely day and stay safe. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning and happy Easter everyone from another sunny day in Norfolk although I think we had some rain in the night. Finished mini-gnome last night (picture later) and started on a teddy, I must be regressing to my childhood. Apart from cooking dinner nothing else planned for the day apart from taking a shawl off the blocks and maybe put another one on. Have a lovely day and stay safe. xx


And a very Happy Easter to you and everybody else!! Looking forward to seeing mini gnome! I'm sure you'll find plenty of people to love your gnomes and teddies when you are ready to part with them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning and happy Easter to you all!! Lovely day here again, guess I will be out in the garden later but apart from that, nothing planned. Have finished cleaning and reorganising my kitchen cupboards, can't find a thing now!! :sm23:

Hope you all have the best day you can, lot of love, as always!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> And a very Happy Easter to you and everybody else!! Looking forward to seeing mini gnome! I'm sure you'll find plenty of people to love your gnomes and teddies when you are ready to part with them!! xxxx


I have great difficulties in parting with teddies. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning and happy Easter to you all!! Lovely day here again, guess I will be out in the garden later but apart from that, nothing planned. Have finished cleaning and reorganising my kitchen cupboards, can't find a thing now!! :sm23:
> 
> Hope you all have the best day you can, lot of love, as always!! xxxxxxxx


Aw, so cute. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I have great difficulties in parting with teddies. xxxx :sm23:


Oh. I'm sure you'll force yourself to make someone else happy!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. And a very happy Easter and good Passover to you all.

Thinking of you all and sending my love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on sorting the edge pieces put. I've pricked out my lettuce seedlings.


I have Swiss chard growing to transplant soon, I will try some lettuce too! My primroses are out. 
Happy Easter Sunday sisters. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have Swiss chard growing to transplant soon, I will try some lettuce too! My primroses are out.
> Happy Easter Sunday sisters. xoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Mini gnome has morphed into a medic in scrubs. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I have Swiss chard growing to transplant soon, I will try some lettuce too! My primroses are out.
> Happy Easter Sunday sisters. xoxo


Lovely flowers xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone it's been 9C. Again today, very cold and overcast. Definitely not sitting out weather. I hope you girlies down south have had it hot. I've had a few Easter cards on line today and more jokes. Which I don't mind at all. 

Lynn rang me for a chat and thank goodness she is taking this lockdown serious. She wasn't going to at first, but that's human isn't it? I heard she was out walking, trouble is she's 78. We will be having a good lunch out when this is over. Roy her DH is doing ok with his heart condition and he is 83. I must admit I think the figures are very scary. I'm not liking them one little bit. I'll be pleased when everyone is safe.

I've done a little bit more jigsaw but none that you'd notice. My tum is still acting itself up, but I believe it's the worry of this virus. I'm trying to pretend I'm ok but deep down inside I'm worried. Are any of you? Or is it me being a silly person.

That's all I've got to write about at the moment. Except, jinx where are you? Can you pm someone so as they can tell us you are ok? Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw, so cute. xxxx


It's the done thing at the moment to put them on you windowsill for the kids. You could always give one or two to good homes. They would love that. You could have half a dozen done by next week, a dozen if you didn't do silly things like ironing....????


----------



## Bluejaygirl5

Barn-dweller said:


> Mini gnome has morphed into a medic in scrubs. xx :sm23:


Too cute! How did he get so small? Tiny needles?


----------



## PurpleFi

Z


grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone it's been 9C. Again today, very cold and overcast. Definitely not sitting out weather. I hope you girlies down south have had it hot. I've had a few Easter cards on line today and more jokes. Which I don't mind at all.
> 
> Lynn rang me for a chat and thank goodness she is taking this lockdown serious. She wasn't going to at first, but that's human isn't it? I heard she was out walking, trouble is she's 78. We will be having a good lunch out when this is over. Roy her DH is doing ok with his heart condition and he is 83. I must admit I think the figures are very scary. I'm not liking them one little bit. I'll be pleased when everyone is safe.
> 
> I've done a little bit more jigsaw but none that you'd notice. My tum is still acting itself up, but I believe it's the worry of this virus. I'm trying to pretend I'm ok but deep down inside I'm worried. Are any of you? Or is it me being a silly person.
> 
> That's all I've got to write about at the moment. Except, jinx where are you? Can you pm someone so as they can tell us you are ok? Love yawl.


I think we are all worried, it's avery scary time, but we are here for one another. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I have Swiss chard growing to transplant soon, I will try some lettuce too! My primroses are out.
> Happy Easter Sunday sisters. xoxo


Beautiful! Thank you, Trish. Happy Easter to all our wonderful sisters from me, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> Too cute! How did he get so small? Tiny needles?


4 ply yarn (fingering?) and 2.5 mm needles.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone it's been 9C. Again today, very cold and overcast. Definitely not sitting out weather. I hope you girlies down south have had it hot. I've had a few Easter cards on line today and more jokes. Which I don't mind at all.
> 
> Lynn rang me for a chat and thank goodness she is taking this lockdown serious. She wasn't going to at first, but that's human isn't it? I heard she was out walking, trouble is she's 78. We will be having a good lunch out when this is over. Roy her DH is doing ok with his heart condition and he is 83. I must admit I think the figures are very scary. I'm not liking them one little bit. I'll be pleased when everyone is safe.
> 
> I've done a little bit more jigsaw but none that you'd notice. My tum is still acting itself up, but I believe it's the worry of this virus. I'm trying to pretend I'm ok but deep down inside I'm worried. Are any of you? Or is it me being a silly person.
> 
> That's all I've got to write about at the moment. Except, jinx where are you? Can you pm someone so as they can tell us you are ok? Love yawl.


Jynx is OK just a few home issues. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Jynx is OK just a few home issues. xx


Thanks. That's good news. Send her our love xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Mini gnome has morphed into a medic in scrubs. xx :sm23:


Awwww, so cute!!


----------



## London Girl

Wallflowers in my garden!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wallflowers in my garden!!


They're looking a treat. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> They're looking a treat. xxxx


They were last year's and I nearly pulled them up at the end of last summer, just cut them well back and voila!! By the way, I thought I'd lost the heuchera that you sent home with me last year, no leaves at all a couple of weeks ago but it's growing fast now and looks healthy, picture when it's grown a bit more!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wallflowers in my garden!!


Gorgeous colours xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They were last year's and I nearly pulled them up at the end of last summer, just cut them well back and voila!! By the way, I thought I'd lost the heuchera that you sent home with me last year, no leaves at all a couple of weeks ago but it's growing fast now and looks healthy, picture when it's grown a bit more!! xxxx


Pleased they survived. xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Mini gnome has morphed into a medic in scrubs. xx :sm23:


Love it! :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Jynx is OK just a few home issues. xx


Hi Jinx, thinking of you.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Wallflowers in my garden!!


I wish I had Wallflowers, yours are beautiful! Must smell heavenly. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

I treated myself to some soft blue cheese this week.. mixed it with cream cheese and chopped dried cranberry's, walnut's. It's divine on Alpine seed toast. What else can you do with blue cheese sisters? xoxox


----------



## Mary Diaz

London Girl said:


> Wallflowers in my garden!!


Beautiful! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wallflowers in my garden!!


Beautiful! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Albert was on a ventilator for 10days but when he had his attacks at home they gave him so much (what do they call it when they pump your chest?) is it CPR. he must have been in agony with broken ribs. Luckily he was only semi conscious 1 day out of 10 so I hope he wasn't hurting too much. He didn't look like he was. I often see the picture in my mind. 3times he died and 3rimes they brought him back. One of the times he was dead for 20mins. Sorry I'm saying all this it just pops out.


That's ok Susan, sometimes things need so be spoken about, if they are coming up in your mind. . If you can't say them here, where can you say them? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I never, ever, ever enjoy any form of housework.


Neither do I!???? Even as a young child, I knew I wouldn't be much good at working at home only! I was much better at working outside of my home! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's quiz......
> Name the Pop Group
> 1. ???????????????????????????? ELectric Light Orchestra
> 2. ???????????????????? Pet SHop Boys
> 3. ???????????????? Moody Blues (The original had blue squares!:sm16
> 4. ???????????????? Bucks Fizz
> 5. ????????‍???? Radio Head
> 6. ???????????? Red Hot Chilli Peppers
> 7. ???????????????? All Saints
> 8. ➡➡➡➡ The Arrows
> 9. ???????????????? The Monkeys
> 10. ???????? 4️⃣ ???????? Tears for Fears
> 11. ????❄☔???? The Weather Girls
> 12. ???????????????? The Beach Boys
> 13. ???? Simply Red (Had a red square on WhatsApp)
> 14. ???????????????? Guns'n'Roses
> 15. ???????? Deaf Leopard (It was an ear with an aid and a tiger head - go figure!!)
> 16. ???????????? Cars
> 17. ???? T Rex
> 18. ???????????????????????????????? Steps :sm16:
> 19. ????‍♀????????‍♂ One Direction but goodness knows why!!
> 20. ???????????? This one seems to be missed from the answers DD gave me, I will check!
> 21. ???????????????????? Boom Town Rats
> 22. ???? Queen
> 23.????????‍♂????????‍♂????????‍♂ Police
> 24. ???????????????????????? Adam & The Ants, yes, they are supposed to be ants!!!
> 25. ???????? The Scorpoions, yes they are supposed to be scorpions! :sm16:
> 26. ◻???? White Snake
> 27. ????✂???? Haircut 100 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 28. ❄⛄???????? Coldplay
> 29. ???????? Motor Head
> 30. ❄❄❄???????????? The Arctic Monkeys
> 
> Don't blame me, I didn't create this!!! xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few of those that I have never heard of, but perhaps they didn't makeit down here, or I wasn't interested in them!????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I know that must have been really hard to see but I wonder how you would have felt if he had had a DNR in place? It's a very difficult decision to make isn't it? I stick my head in the sand and try not to think about! xxxx


June, having been in the situation, that I never want to be in again, and I don't want to leave the decision to my children, especially when my parents made that decision for us. I have seen many adult children struggling with that decision, while they are also grieving the deterioration of the health of their parents, to the point that they cannot make that decision for themselves. It is be tter to have a discussion with your children, and let them know your views, and decisions! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Not to worry Susan, you are well sedated on a ventilator or you would try to pull it out. I'm betting Albert helped you become the strong woman you are today, I know he's watching you and very proud of you right now. ❤❤❤ xoxox


Trish, you say things so well, often wish I had that ability; but I am more like a Sledgehammer, if someone doesn't understand the gentle words, send me in, the words are pounded in! ???????????? 
Even my own daughters have tried to show me how to say things gently, and have also told me that I am more like a sledgehammer; think Miley Cyrus and "Wrecking Ball"; that is me! ???????????????? Although, as I have aged, I have learnt how to say somethings, more gently than I used to be able to say them; not many things though! whether it is unfortunate or not, I tend to say what I think, and mean what I say; and I have very few filters!???????????? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Morning June! :sm02: The infection control head has decided that it's ok for ordinary folk to protect themselves with home sewn masks when they are grocery shopping. I thought I would try make a few. I have a meter of 100% cotton polyester that I had planned on covering 2 lampshades with. Are you getting good use out of yours... I don't go anywhere but I have friends still working at front counters deemed essential service.


That is excellent, I have a few different patterns for these, and I have plenty of fabric, just not sure if it is made of the correct type of fibre! If I have, I can make some masks for Sissy and her family, and possibly some for the rest of my girls, also! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I wore it once but couldn't cope the the completely steamed up specs!!! ???? Xxxx


Yes, that is one of the main problems of masks, for those of us who wear glasses; but there are ways, and means of getting past that little difficulty! If you have some anti-misting spray, or those little wipes that are available, that stops the Lenses from misting up! I will wear a mask, if I need too, but I need to get a supply of non-misting wipes first, they would be available from shops that have supplies for Workmen, and women; you might even find other things, in one of those shops, that might be helpful! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Yes, that is one of the main problems of masks, for those of us who wear glasses; but there are ways, and means of getting past that little difficulty! If you have some anti-misting spray, or those little wipes that are available, that stops the Lenses from misting up! I will wear a mask, if I need too, but I need to get a supply of non-misting wipes first, they would be available from shops that have supplies for Workmen, and women; you might even find other things, in one of those shops, that might be helpful! ???????? xoxoxo


Anti-foggers, the next thing to go awol.. shhhh Judi! :sm08:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Trish, you say things so well, often wish I had that ability; but I am more like a Sledgehammer, if someone doesn't understand the gentle words, send me in, the words are pounded in! ????????????
> Even my own daughters have tried to show me how to say things gently, and have also told me that I am more like a sledgehammer; think Miley Cyrus and "Wrecking Ball"; that is me! ???????????????? Although, as I have aged, I have learnt how to say somethings, more gently than I used to be able to say them; not many things though! whether it is unfortunate or not, I tend to say what I think, and mean what I say; and I have very few filters!???????????? ???? xoxoxo


Ok Judi... :sm17:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I remember wearing them almost all day when I was doing isolation at work. They are stifling and I was always glad to get off that duty. The special gowns are really hot too. xoxo


Yes, thanks for the memory, Trish! I hated working with isolation cases! I didn't need the gowns, a masks, to make me & my uniform to become drenched, the PPE only magnified x 1000; and it was horrific, people kept asking me if I was sick, and I got quite fed up! I do have some good memories from work areas, though! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It going to be a gorgeous day here. Josephine remember the pink daffs? Well, they finally showed up and have quite a few big buds! The elk are still close by.. for some reason this photo is great on my desk top but not so good on KP. xoxox


Those Elk are magnificent! Also, the longer the photo, the better it looks! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Looks absolutely brilliant to me!! xxxx


Same here! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another beautiful day in Norfolk, but they are saying it will change tomorrow with temperatures dropping 10 degrees and rain. At least it might keep people at home. Just finished a batch of fishcakes so they are happily freezing, well I presume they're happy at least they're not getting eaten today. That's my big chore done for the day so will carry on with mini-gnome. Have a good and safe day. xx





nitz8catz said:


> Happy fish cakes :sm01: I'm going to have to go to the grocery store soon and I'm going to see if they have any fish cakes.


I don't mind fishcakes, but they have to be made with some of the usual ingredients missing, otherwise they are wrong, as for as I am concerned; but most people like the original recipe! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Jigsaws are being hoarded here you almost can't find any.. thank goodness for online.. this is my favourite. xoxoxo.
> https://www.jigsawplanet.com


I love jigsaw puzzles, but I love the ones oneline much better, because no pieces can get lost, or broken! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I don't mind fishcakes, but they have to be made with some of the usual ingredients missing, otherwise they are wrong, as for as I am concerned; but most people like the original recipe! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


What, like fish and potatoes? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

PS Sorry, only kidding.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, much colder Norfolk, the temperature has dropped by about 10 degrees and we have a northerly wind. No wild adventures planned for today so will get on with my teddy. Have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cool and cloudy Surrey, bit of a change from yesterday. Will be doing some indoor work today after Creative Chaos this morning.

Started knitting a little tunic for my friend's baby. It's been years ages since I've knitted baby clothes. 

Happy Easter Monday everyone. Xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, you obviously remember how unused to the sun we are here! Didn't go out in it in the end, stayed in and watch THE most awful film Journey to the Centre of The Earth from 1959, so awful it was funny!!! xxxx


Caitlyn & I used to watch some of those, quite late at night, and had a good laugh at a lot of old films, before she went to Adelaide! some of them were just so bad! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the information, such a shame that the lesser bilby is now extinct :sm03:


I know, and I totally agree with you. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley keeping an eye on the garden.


He is such a good boy, keeping an eye on the yard, in such drastic conditions! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I have Swiss chard growing to transplant soon, I will try some lettuce too! My primroses are out.
> Happy Easter Sunday sisters. xoxo


Now lots of plants, waiting to be planted! I am hoping to be preparing some gardens, thoughout our Autumn and Winter, so that I can have something other than a desolate yard!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Mini gnome has morphed into a medic in scrubs. xx :sm23:


And they are so cute! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wallflowers in my garden!!


Your garden is looking good! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Anti-foggers, the next thing to go awol.. shhhh Judi! :sm08:


????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> What, like fish and potatoes? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> PS Sorry, only kidding.


???????????? 
A lot of people put omon in their fish cakes! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> ????????????
> A lot of people put omon in their fish cakes! ????????


I'm guessing that should be lemon, which I don't. Hope it's not omon which is a Special Russian police unit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm guessing that should be lemon, which I don't. Hope it's not omon which is a Special Russian police unit. xx


How do you know such things!????????xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> How do you know such things!????????xx


Because I'm smart??????? Actually I asked Jeeves. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I wish I had Wallflowers, yours are beautiful! Must smell heavenly. xoxoxo


I can't smell them, sadly. My nose never recovered from a procedure for a deflected septum but strangely, I can smell things that aren't there!!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I treated myself to some soft blue cheese this week.. mixed it with cream cheese and chopped dried cranberry's, walnut's. It's divine on Alpine seed toast. What else can you do with blue cheese sisters? xoxox


Pears under Stilton: Half an avocado, half a dessert pear cut into fingers and alternated with each other, Blue cheese on top and flash under the grill, serve on a bed of lettuce, divine!!! https://www.yummly.co.uk/recipe/Pear-And-Stilton-Toast-1058049This looks pretty good too! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Pears under Stilton: Half an avocado, half a dessert pear cut into fingers and alternated with each other, Blue cheese on top and flash under the grill, serve on a bed of lettuce, divine!!! xxxx


Sorry but yuck. xxxx :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

Mary Diaz said:


> Beautiful! :sm02: :sm24:


Thank you Mary, love your lynx avatar!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, having been in the situation, that I never want to be in again, and I don't want to leave the decision to my children, especially when my parents made that decision for us. I have seen many adult children struggling with that decision, while they are also grieving the deterioration of the health of their parents, to the point that they cannot make that decision for themselves. It is be tter to have a discussion with your children, and let them know your views, and decisions! ???????? xoxoxo


I agree, wholeheartedly Judi, much better for them to have the decision already in place!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes, that is one of the main problems of masks, for those of us who wear glasses; but there are ways, and means of getting past that little difficulty! If you have some anti-misting spray, or those little wipes that are available, that stops the Lenses from misting up! I will wear a mask, if I need too, but I need to get a supply of non-misting wipes first, they would be available from shops that have supplies for Workmen, and women; you might even find other things, in one of those shops, that might be helpful! ???????? xoxoxo


Sadly, no shops open around here at the moment but I did read somewhere that if you polish spex with a tiny drop of neat washing up liquid, that will stop the steaming, maybe you just get bubbles instead!! I might give that a try!! xxxx
Edit:Tested that theory, it doesn't work! However, my glasses are now sparkling clean!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, much colder Norfolk, the temperature has dropped by about 10 degrees and we have a northerly wind. No wild adventures planned for today so will get on with my teddy. Have a good, safe day. xx


Same here, the contrast is being sorely felt!! Just went out for a little shopping and the wind was very sharp.making it feel colder than 11'C!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Your garden is looking good! ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ


Thanks Judi, some of my heucheras starting to recover nicely!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm guessing that should be lemon, which I don't. Hope it's not omon which is a Special Russian police unit. xx


Best place for them, in a fishcake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry but yuck. xxxx :sm03:


What is it you don't like, blue cheese, avocados or pears?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I have Swiss chard growing to transplant soon, I will try some lettuce too! My primroses are out.
> Happy Easter Sunday sisters. xoxo


My bluebells are thriving, despite the mess my garden is in!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Mini gnome has morphed into a medic in scrubs. xx :sm23:


He is cute. He needs a nurse now.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Jynx is OK just a few home issues. xx


Let's just hope things get better for her.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wallflowers in my garden!!


Wow!. Lovely garden. I'm jealous.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and cloudy Surrey, bit of a change from yesterday. Will be doing some indoor work today after Creative Chaos this morning.
> 
> Started knitting a little tunic for my friend's baby. It's been years ages since I've knitted baby clothes.
> 
> Happy Easter Monday everyone. Xxxxx


It looks wonderful here, out of the window, but Alan says it is chilly in the NE wind.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:



> How do you know such things!????????xx


I was wondering that! Do you have a shady past Jacky?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What is it you don't like, blue cheese, avocados or pears?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Pears are OK you can have to rest especially the blue cheese. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> He is cute. He needs a nurse now.


No time for that at the moment. xx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I was wondering that! Do you have a shady past Jacky?


Don't say you've sussed me, blast. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:44 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's raining and has been raining all night. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon.
Yesterday along with being Easter Sunday, was mum's birthday. We couldn't go out for supper but I found a lamb leg in the freezer and we had that and DD make a chocolate dessert with crumbled cookies and Godiva chocolate liqueur, chocolate icing and chocolate mousse. None of us could finish it. My brother and sister both did their usual phone call. I couldn't convince them to do a video call with mum.
I'm not working today as it is Easter Monday, but I am going to try a grocery run. I'm hoping the line will be shorter as people won't want to stand in the rain. 
I need to renew the license sticker for my car, but I can do that online and will give it a go this afternoon. I also have to figure out the best way to transfer money between 2 banks. That was something I was supposed to set up before the virus and never got around to.
My little monster is finished.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> My bluebells are thriving, despite the mess my garden is in!


Our daylillies jumped up a foot over the last few days. They'll be flowering in no time at all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:44 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's raining and has been raining all night. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon.
> Yesterday along with being Easter Sunday, was mum's birthday. We couldn't go out for supper but I found a lamb leg in the freezer and we had that and DD make a chocolate dessert with crumbled cookies and Godiva chocolate liqueur, chocolate icing and chocolate mousse. None of us could finish it. My brother and sister both did their usual phone call. I couldn't convince them to do a video call with mum.
> I'm not working today as it is Easter Monday, but I am going to try a grocery run. I'm hoping the line will be shorter as people won't want to stand in the rain.
> I need to renew the license sticker for my car, but I can do that online and will give it a go this afternoon. I also have to figure out the best way to transfer money between 2 banks. That was something I was supposed to set up before the virus and never got around to.
> My little monster is finished.


He's cute, love his ears. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, some of my heucheras starting to recover nicely!!


Beautiful. I had one like the bottom, but it didn't survive a Canadian winter. I still have the purple-bronze one. It's spreading, so I guess it is happy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Pears under Stilton: Half an avocado, half a dessert pear cut into fingers and alternated with each other, Blue cheese on top and flash under the grill, serve on a bed of lettuce, divine!!! https://www.yummly.co.uk/recipe/Pear-And-Stilton-Toast-1058049This looks pretty good too! xxxx


I'd try that.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and cloudy Surrey, bit of a change from yesterday. Will be doing some indoor work today after Creative Chaos this morning.
> 
> Started knitting a little tunic for my friend's baby. It's been years ages since I've knitted baby clothes.
> 
> Happy Easter Monday everyone. Xxxxx


Happy Easter Monday.
I've decided my little monster needed a friend. Still looking for the right pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, much colder Norfolk, the temperature has dropped by about 10 degrees and we have a northerly wind. No wild adventures planned for today so will get on with my teddy. Have a good, safe day. xx


Which teddy are you doing?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is excellent, I have a few different patterns for these, and I have plenty of fabric, just not sure if it is made of the correct type of fibre! If I have, I can make some masks for Sissy and her family, and possibly some for the rest of my girls, also! ????????


I haven't got any cotton polyester around here. I might have to order some pillow cases, just so I can cut them up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Neither do I!???? Even as a young child, I knew I wouldn't be much good at working at home only! I was much better at working outside of my home! ???????????? xoxoxo


I'm getting better at housework as I age. It helps that I have an extremely creative cook in DD, who leaves the kitchen in a disaster. She gets annoyed when I start cleaning the kitchen around her, but she'd have multiple layers of mess if I didnt'.
I keep trying to stress to mum that if she put things in the same place every time, then she'd be able to find them again. But she continues to have a "walk and drop" problem. She doesn't leave reading glasses in the fridge and freezer anymore now that she wears glasses full time. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I treated myself to some soft blue cheese this week.. mixed it with cream cheese and chopped dried cranberry's, walnut's. It's divine on Alpine seed toast. What else can you do with blue cheese sisters? xoxox


I usually have it in a dressing for cut up celery and carrots. 
Your's sounds yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wallflowers in my garden!!


Wonderful flowers. My back yard is very green right now. The rain is helping.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone it's been 9C. Again today, very cold and overcast. Definitely not sitting out weather. I hope you girlies down south have had it hot. I've had a few Easter cards on line today and more jokes. Which I don't mind at all.
> 
> Lynn rang me for a chat and thank goodness she is taking this lockdown serious. She wasn't going to at first, but that's human isn't it? I heard she was out walking, trouble is she's 78. We will be having a good lunch out when this is over. Roy her DH is doing ok with his heart condition and he is 83. I must admit I think the figures are very scary. I'm not liking them one little bit. I'll be pleased when everyone is safe.
> 
> I've done a little bit more jigsaw but none that you'd notice. My tum is still acting itself up, but I believe it's the worry of this virus. I'm trying to pretend I'm ok but deep down inside I'm worried. Are any of you? Or is it me being a silly person.
> 
> That's all I've got to write about at the moment. Except, jinx where are you? Can you pm someone so as they can tell us you are ok? Love yawl.


Good news over here. BC, where Trish lives, has flattened their curve of new cases. That may change after this long weekend. I think everyone is expecting the numbers to go up this week as a lot of people broke/ignored lockdown. We're still having testing problems in Ontario. We are not testing nearly enough people and the results are taking too long.
Stay inside and stay safe Susan.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Mini gnome has morphed into a medic in scrubs. xx :sm23:


I like your gnomes.
Maybe my little monster needs a gnome friend.?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have Swiss chard growing to transplant soon, I will try some lettuce too! My primroses are out.
> Happy Easter Sunday sisters. xoxo


We can't plant anything outside until mid-May but DD has some seeds to start seedlings.
Your muscari/grape hyacinth look better than our pitiful plants. Ours just don't get enough sunshine.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. And a very happy Easter and good Passover to you all.
> 
> Thinking of you all and sending my love and hugs xxxx


Love and hugs back to you, wonderful Josephine.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning and happy Easter to you all!! Lovely day here again, guess I will be out in the garden later but apart from that, nothing planned. Have finished cleaning and reorganising my kitchen cupboards, can't find a thing now!! :sm23:
> 
> Hope you all have the best day you can, lot of love, as always!! xxxxxxxx


Aww cute picture.
I had to talk mum out of making painted Easter Eggs. She wanted to do the whole dozen of our remaining eggs. I tried to talk her into only doing 1/2 dozen but she was in a "all or nothing" mood and ended up not doing any.
I hope you had a nice Easter.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning and happy Easter everyone from another sunny day in Norfolk although I think we had some rain in the night. Finished mini-gnome last night (picture later) and started on a teddy, I must be regressing to my childhood. Apart from cooking dinner nothing else planned for the day apart from taking a shawl off the blocks and maybe put another one on. Have a lovely day and stay safe. xx


Childhood was safe.
I want my work card-table to be covered with monsters and other stuffies. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley keeping an eye on the garden.


Are the bars to keep him from jumping out?.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> What a lovely story about the rabbit


That bunny has been coming close to our door every supper. So far, she hasn't come up to us again.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Which teddy are you doing?


One Saxy found on the net, it's by Sarah Gasson on www.knitables.com called Bear. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Hi from southwest Arizona. Supposed to be chilly today (63F). I'm just fine with that temp! Not much planned today other than getting the laundry taken care of. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Jinx, Polly, and Chris - we miss you and hope you're doing okay! xxxooo


How are you settling in Pam?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on sorting the edge pieces put. I've pricked out my lettuce seedlings.


Well done. I can't put lettuce outside unless they are in the lettuce tent. Too many bugs in my yard.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I like your gnomes.
> Maybe my little monster needs a gnome friend.?


They're very friendly. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, you obviously remember how unused to the sun we are here! Didn't go out in it in the end, stayed in and watch THE most awful film Journey to the Centre of The Earth from 1959, so awful it was funny!!! xxxx


Mum has a sunburn already from walking along the road. She'll turn brown quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> One Saxy found on the net, it's by Sarah Gasson on www.knitables.com called Bear. xx


Cute. 
I saw that one listed on Ravelry too.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doctor-knit-a-teddy
Or sorry that's just for the doctor scrubs.
I think this is the bear that is underneath
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bear-knit-a-teddy


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get in the line for groceries, 
It figures, the rain has stopped. Now the line will be long and wet.
Everyone have a good, safe day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Are the bars to keep him from jumping out?.


No it's to stop me falling out when I open the door! Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Cute.
> I saw that one listed on Ravelry too.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doctor-knit-a-teddy
> Or sorry that's just for the doctor scrubs.
> I think this is the bear that is underneath
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bear-knit-a-teddy


That's the one, but somehow, somewhere I got it for free. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> No it's to stop me falling out when I open the door! Xxx


Good idea, don't want to smash a glass or spill the wine. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, some of my heucheras starting to recover nicely!!


They are looking great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:44 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's raining and has been raining all night. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon.
> Yesterday along with being Easter Sunday, was mum's birthday. We couldn't go out for supper but I found a lamb leg in the freezer and we had that and DD make a chocolate dessert with crumbled cookies and Godiva chocolate liqueur, chocolate icing and chocolate mousse. None of us could finish it. My brother and sister both did their usual phone call. I couldn't convince them to do a video call with mum.
> I'm not working today as it is Easter Monday, but I am going to try a grocery run. I'm hoping the line will be shorter as people won't want to stand in the rain.
> I need to renew the license sticker for my car, but I can do that online and will give it a go this afternoon. I also have to figure out the best way to transfer money between 2 banks. That was something I was supposed to set up before the virus and never got around to.
> My little monster is finished.


He's adorable! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> How are you settling in Pam?


We're doing okay here. The weather has been mostly nice and not too warm yet, so we're adjusting at a slow speed to that. It's great to be back here among all our belongings. Lots of weeds to pull outside, which DS has been great enough to be working on. He's made a lot of progress. Mr. Ric is going to spray them so hopefully they won't come back so aggressively next time. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from another sunny day in Southwest Arizona. We don't have a lot planned for the day, so will be staying in and safe and hanging with Flo (which is much more pleasant here than up north). 
I hope you all have a wonderful day and stay safe and well. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Southwest Arizona. We don't have a lot planned for the day, so will be staying in and safe and hanging with Flo (which is much more pleasant here than up north).
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and stay safe and well. xxxooo


Sounds as though you're really pleased to be home. After the few days of glorious weather we've had (it's gone now) quite envy you your climate. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I'm not going to bore you with the fact that we are 6C. I've put my heating back on. And we haven't got any sun neither....enough said. I loaned Stephen a sue my new jigsaw and they've finished it already. No body like a clever beggar.????. So I sent a photo (like they do) of the sudokus I'd done this morning. This is how sad a person I'm becoming ????. Margaret came up this afternoon and sat in the porch for half an hour. She was calling the government for not doing things right. Well, I think it's an easy thing to do with hind sight but I think on the whole they are doing ok. It's all a learning curve, God forbid it ever happens again.

I had a little wobble last night in my bed. I felt very vulnerable but I'm pleased to say I'm ok now. Does anyone know how jinx is? I do miss hugs and cuddles though. Lisa I hope your husband is feeling a bit better. 

No more to write I don't think so I'll tell yawl I love yawl. ????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Jynx is OK just a few home issues. xx


That's a relief. Thanks jacky


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> That's a relief. Thanks jacky


Ive jyst sent her a card. X


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:44 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's raining and has been raining all night. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon.
> Yesterday along with being Easter Sunday, was mum's birthday. We couldn't go out for supper but I found a lamb leg in the freezer and we had that and DD make a chocolate dessert with crumbled cookies and Godiva chocolate liqueur, chocolate icing and chocolate mousse. None of us could finish it. My brother and sister both did their usual phone call. I couldn't convince them to do a video call with mum.
> I'm not working today as it is Easter Monday, but I am going to try a grocery run. I'm hoping the line will be shorter as people won't want to stand in the rain.
> I need to renew the license sticker for my car, but I can do that online and will give it a go this afternoon. I also have to figure out the best way to transfer money between 2 banks. That was something I was supposed to set up before the virus and never got around to.
> My little monster is finished.


He's so cute, hardly a monster!! Has he got a name yet? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Neither do I!???? Even as a young child, I knew I wouldn't be much good at working at home only! I was much better at working outside of my home! ???????????? xoxoxo


Me too judi. I loved working.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> There are a few of those that I have never heard of, but perhaps they didn't makeit down here, or I wasn't interested in them!????????


I didn't get any. Except the monkeys...and June told me that one????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:44 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's raining and has been raining all night. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon.
> Yesterday along with being Easter Sunday, was mum's birthday. We couldn't go out for supper but I found a lamb leg in the freezer and we had that and DD make a chocolate dessert with crumbled cookies and Godiva chocolate liqueur, chocolate icing and chocolate mousse. None of us could finish it. My brother and sister both did their usual phone call. I couldn't convince them to do a video call with mum.
> I'm not working today as it is Easter Monday, but I am going to try a grocery run. I'm hoping the line will be shorter as people won't want to stand in the rain.
> I need to renew the license sticker for my car, but I can do that online and will give it a go this afternoon. I also have to figure out the best way to transfer money between 2 banks. That was something I was supposed to set up before the virus and never got around to.
> My little monster is finished.


Your mum's birthday dinner sounds perfect!! I bet I would have been able to finish that dessert!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely chat with the ladies this morning. Nice yo catch up with them susan they all send there love. 

Went out in the garden for a couple of hours and had our lunch out there as it was nice and sunny and our patio is south facing and sheltered.

And now it is wine o'clock xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> What, like fish and potatoes? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> PS Sorry, only kidding.


????????


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Southwest Arizona. We don't have a lot planned for the day, so will be staying in and safe and hanging with Flo (which is much more pleasant here than up north).
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and stay safe and well. xxxooo


Would love to see pictures of your new home and surrounds, now you are settled!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, much colder Norfolk, the temperature has dropped by about 10 degrees and we have a northerly wind. No wild adventures planned for today so will get on with my teddy. Have a good, safe day. xx


We're on the wrong side of the country here. It's a different world down south. I would never live on the North Sea if I had my choice. Bit late for me now though


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry but yuck. xxxx :sm03:


Can't stand blue cheese


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Same here, the contrast is being sorely felt!! Just went out for a little shopping and the wind was very sharp.making it feel colder than 11'C!!! xxxx


11C?......that would be a heatwave here hahahahah ????????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> What is it you don't like, blue cheese, avocados or pears?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Blue cheese....avocados. But I like pears....


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> It looks wonderful here, out of the window, but Alan says it is chilly in the NE wind.


Alan's bloody right. It is


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:44 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's raining and has been raining all night. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon.
> Yesterday along with being Easter Sunday, was mum's birthday. We couldn't go out for supper but I found a lamb leg in the freezer and we had that and DD make a chocolate dessert with crumbled cookies and Godiva chocolate liqueur, chocolate icing and chocolate mousse. None of us could finish it. My brother and sister both did their usual phone call. I couldn't convince them to do a video call with mum.
> I'm not working today as it is Easter Monday, but I am going to try a grocery run. I'm hoping the line will be shorter as people won't want to stand in the rain.
> I need to renew the license sticker for my car, but I can do that online and will give it a go this afternoon. I also have to figure out the best way to transfer money between 2 banks. That was something I was supposed to set up before the virus and never got around to.
> My little monster is finished.


He's lovely what are you calling him?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good news over here. BC, where Trish lives, has flattened their curve of new cases. That may change after this long weekend. I think everyone is expecting the numbers to go up this week as a lot of people broke/ignored lockdown. We're still having testing problems in Ontario. We are not testing nearly enough people and the results are taking too long.
> Stay inside and stay safe Susan.


I intend to Mav. It's good that BC has flattened. We hit over 10,000 yesterday. Say it quick and it doesn't sound bad? It's terrible isn't it? You stay safe too.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm guessing that should be lemon, which I don't. Hope it's not omon which is a Special Russian police unit. xx


???????????? No, not lemon ......... onion. I really hate Auto correct, I usually check everything before I press send, but quite a few errors seem to have snuck passed me lately; I blame my deteriorating eye sight, and the longer I have to wait for my op, the worse it becomes, as I think the cataract in my left eye seems to be worsening, and I really don't think either of my eyes will get fixed, until Covid-19 has finally gone, and life returns to some kind of normality!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> We're on the wrong side of the country here. It's a different world down south. I would never live on the North Sea if I had my choice. Bit late for me now though


It's never too late to move. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I intend to Mav. It's good that BC has flattened. We hit over 10,000 yesterday. Say it quick and it doesn't sound bad? It's terrible isn't it? You stay safe too.


Apparently that number of people die every year from flu here. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Because I'm smart??????? Actually I asked Jeeves. xx :sm23: :sm23:


It's quite interesting, to see how many departments there are within the Russian Police Units, but I bet there are still many more, that even Wikipedia doesn't know about; but Jeeves might know! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> ???????????? No, not lemon ......... onion. I really hate Auto correct, I usually check everything before I press send, but quite a few errors seem to have snuck passed me lately; I blame my deteriorating eye sight, and the longer I have to wait for my op, the worse it becomes, as I think the cataract in my left eye seems to be worsening, and I really don't think either of my eyes will get fixed, until Covid-19 has finally gone, and life returns to some kind of normality!???????????????? xoxoxo


I'm in a similar position although I did get my eye operation before all this kicked off haven't been able to go to the opticians for new lenses so still not seeing very well. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry but yuck. xxxx :sm03:


I agree on that one!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I agree, wholeheartedly Judi, much better for them to have the decision already in place!! xxxx


Yep, but having said that, we still haven't done ours yet either! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sadly, no shops open around here at the moment but I did read somewhere that if you polish spex with a tiny drop of neat washing up liquid, that will stop the steaming, maybe you just get bubbles instead!! I might give that a try!! xxxx
> Edit:Tested that theory, it doesn't work! However, my glasses are now sparkling clean!! :sm23: xxxx


???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, some of my heucheras starting to recover nicely!!


They are beautiful! I am determined to have some semblance of a garden; so I think I need to start, by begining to prepare the soil!

I am being reminded that I have a bed waiting for me in another area of this house, and it is nealy 3am; so I am off to bed now! Have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you're really pleased to be home. After the few days of glorious weather we've had (it's gone now) quite envy you your climate. xx


Thank you, Jacky. It's very pleasant here right now. Give it time and it will be up into the 90sF, which will be a bit uncomfortable. The day before we left to head north last July, it was 117F in Phoenix, and 109F here in Aguila. A tad bit hot!!! That's when the air conditioning has to come on. xxxooo :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:44 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's raining and has been raining all night. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon.
> Yesterday along with being Easter Sunday, was mum's birthday. We couldn't go out for supper but I found a lamb leg in the freezer and we had that and DD make a chocolate dessert with crumbled cookies and Godiva chocolate liqueur, chocolate icing and chocolate mousse. None of us could finish it. My brother and sister both did their usual phone call. I couldn't convince them to do a video call with mum.
> I'm not working today as it is Easter Monday, but I am going to try a grocery run. I'm hoping the line will be shorter as people won't want to stand in the rain.
> I need to renew the license sticker for my car, but I can do that online and will give it a go this afternoon. I also have to figure out the best way to transfer money between 2 banks. That was something I was supposed to set up before the virus and never got around to.
> My little monster is finished.


Love your little monster


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:44 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's raining and has been raining all night. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon.
> Yesterday along with being Easter Sunday, was mum's birthday. We couldn't go out for supper but I found a lamb leg in the freezer and we had that and DD make a chocolate dessert with crumbled cookies and Godiva chocolate liqueur, chocolate icing and chocolate mousse. None of us could finish it. My brother and sister both did their usual phone call. I couldn't convince them to do a video call with mum.
> I'm not working today as it is Easter Monday, but I am going to try a grocery run. I'm hoping the line will be shorter as people won't want to stand in the rain.
> I need to renew the license sticker for my car, but I can do that online and will give it a go this afternoon. I also have to figure out the best way to transfer money between 2 banks. That was something I was supposed to set up before the virus and never got around to.
> My little monster is finished.


He looks like a friendly little Monster! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm getting better at housework as I age. It helps that I have an extremely creative cook in DD, who leaves the kitchen in a disaster. She gets annoyed when I start cleaning the kitchen around her, but she'd have multiple layers of mess if I didnt'.
> I keep trying to stress to mum that if she put things in the same place every time, then she'd be able to find them again. But she continues to have a "walk and drop" problem. She doesn't leave reading glasses in the fridge and freezer anymore now that she wears glasses full time. :sm17:


???????????? I know mum occasionally left afew things, in some really strange places; & I have stopped myself, on the odd occasion, putting something in the freezer, that didn't belong there!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Childhood was safe.
> I want my work card-table to be covered with monsters and other stuffies. :sm17:


My childhood definitely wasn't safe at all, with picking up snakes & lizards, playing in tidal creeks, etc. We were continuing in our father's footsteps; so we used to have some very worried parents, for the first few years, of my life; I also disappeared of the front Verandah, of the house we lived in from when I was born! I think I was less than 5 months old, when I disappeared; mum must have been frantic, when she checked my pram, and I was gone???? ......... happily tho', the old lady who lived across the way, had heard me crying, and came and picked me up, to check I was ok, then took me across to her house. I'm not sure if mum went over to the ladies house, or the old lady was looking out for mum, but she got me back somehow; and she said she never left me on the front verandah again, or any of my younger siblings; and I still grew up fine! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday from my little corner of the world. Hope everyone is healthy and coping with the restrictions imposed because of the virus. We are healthy and have everything we needed supplied by the members of our family. Take care and be safe.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> ???????????????????? xoxoxo


On YouTube a lady crocheted a mask with tshirt inside the 2 layers and she put a thin paper clip she'd flattened into the nose area to bend to fit the nose keeping air from going to glasses I think.


----------



## jollypolly

I’ve managed to Catch up a few of your chats and glad most are doing well hope the others will be soon. Hi to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday from my little corner of the world. Hope everyone is healthy and coping with the restrictions imposed because of the virus. We are healthy and have everything we needed supplied by the members of our family. Take care and be safe.


Lovely to hear from you Judith and glad you are okay. Luv n hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I've managed to Catch up a few of your chats and glad most are doing well hope the others will be soon. Hi to all.


Hope you are doing ok too Polly. Luv n hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, all the trees are coming into leaf and the apple trees is full of blossom.

Not sure what we wil, be up to today.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday from my little corner of the world. Hope everyone is healthy and coping with the restrictions imposed because of the virus. We are healthy and have everything we needed supplied by the members of our family. Take care and be safe.


Happy to see you back jynx, hope everything is sorted and glad you're both well and being well looked after. Missed you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a cloudy but warmer Norfolk, the cold wind has gone. I'm a bit late this morning but have three days meals all sorted so an easy few days ahead. Done my big chore for the day so will get on with teddy, he's got a body, head, two ears and a nose so far, oh and half a leg. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently that number of people die every year from flu here. xx


That's very true, we need to keep things in perspective. A lot of those poor people were frail and elderly and we'd have probably lost them anyway. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Safe journey!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday from my little corner of the world. Hope everyone is healthy and coping with the restrictions imposed because of the virus. We are healthy and have everything we needed supplied by the members of our family. Take care and be safe.


Good morning jinx, good to see you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> On YouTube a lady crocheted a mask with tshirt inside the 2 layers and she put a thin paper clip she'd flattened into the nose area to bend to fit the nose keeping air from going to glasses I think.


Good morning Polly, good to see you too! I did thread a wire tie through the top of my mask but unfortunately, it didn't stop the steam!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just did a tour of the garden, the bunnies are frolicking, there's a pheasant somewhere but he's keeping a low profile, he must know we like pheasant to eat and the Broom is out. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just did a tour of the garden, the bunnies are frolicking, there's a pheasant somewhere but he's keeping a low profile, he must know we like pheasant to eat and the Broom is out. xx


That's lovely!! I pass the most beautiful apple tree on the way to the paper shop, it's covered in snowy white blossom, I must take my phone tomorrow and get a picture, it's very uplifting to see!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Its' cloudy and SNOW is expected this afternoon.
The bottom of the TV is displaying phone numbers for Kid's Help line, Student Help Line, Social Distancing snitch line, Crisis Hotline, 2 Indigenous help lines (1 men, 1 women), Senior's in Crisis line, Senior's Safety line, Frontline Workers helpline and Price gouging reporting line. This started after our province extended the lockdown for another 30 days.
Some of the politicians are gathering today to discuss controlled re-openings for some companies. I'm already seeing MORE cars on the highway, so I think some companies have already started calling their employees back.
The little coffee cup blood testing device for COVID that is manufactured at 2 places in this province, are being sent to remote and indigenous communities who are having difficulty getting regular swab tests done in a timely manner. The province of Alberta is also distributing these devices there. Our premier was almost swearing that we still are not testing to capacity.
I went to the grocery store in the rain yesterday. The line up wasn't too bad but I still got completely soaked even with my raincoat on. The toilet paper and hand towels lane was completely full. The pasta and sauce lane was empty and the flour still has not been restocked. Along with eggs, bread and milk, I got a ham that was leftover from Easter. The turkeys and hams that were still in the store were HUGE and I don't know why they weren't donated to a long term care home or a shelter where they could feed multiple people. I had to get the turkey roasting pan out for our ham as none of my usual roasting pans were big enough. We'll be eating ham for the next week.
I decided to knit a squirrel friend for my little monster. The pattern calls for a block of foam in the bottom. I'll have to check out some old pillows that can be offed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just did a tour of the garden, the bunnies are frolicking, there's a pheasant somewhere but he's keeping a low profile, he must know we like pheasant to eat and the Broom is out. xx


Beautiful. We have wild turkeys in a field north of us. And we had a Snipe/Woodcock in our back yard. I haven't seen one of those for years.
I'd stalk the pheasant too. But we dont' have any around here. We have grouse instead.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently that number of people die every year from flu here. xx





London Girl said:


> That's very true, we need to keep things in perspective. A lot of those poor people were frail and elderly and we'd have probably lost them anyway. xxxx


From Statistics Canada, in 2018 more than 80,000 people died of cancer, 53,000 died of heart disease, 13,300 died by accident, 8,511 died of the flu, 3,811 died by suicide.
COVID-19: 780 deaths. 25,663 cases. Our spread is 3.7, which is higher than some countries. 
The scariest part of Coronavirus is the people who are asymptomatic but spreading the virus unknowingly, and how easily it is spread in seniors care centres and residences. Over 50% of the cases in Canada are people 50-59 years of age. But usually these people survive.
We have never lost this many seniors to flu outbreaks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a cloudy but warmer Norfolk, the cold wind has gone. I'm a bit late this morning but have three days meals all sorted so an easy few days ahead. Done my big chore for the day so will get on with teddy, he's got a body, head, two ears and a nose so far, oh and half a leg. Have a safe day. xx


We had a lot of wind gusts yesterday. There are a lot of twigs in the back yard that will have to be picked up. Closer to Toronto, some places lost power as the wind brought down trees on power lines.
Please post a picture of your teddy when he is sewn together.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, all the trees are coming into leaf and the apple trees is full of blossom.
> 
> Not sure what we wil, be up to today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Happy Tuesday.
Have a nice day when you figure out what you are going to do. Or just go with Flo.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've managed to Catch up a few of your chats and glad most are doing well hope the others will be soon. Hi to all.


Hi Polly, nice to see you here.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> On YouTube a lady crocheted a mask with tshirt inside the 2 layers and she put a thin paper clip she'd flattened into the nose area to bend to fit the nose keeping air from going to glasses I think.


I've got the crochet pattern for the face mask. The paper clip is a good addition.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday from my little corner of the world. Hope everyone is healthy and coping with the restrictions imposed because of the virus. We are healthy and have everything we needed supplied by the members of our family. Take care and be safe.


Good to hear you are coping and staying healthy.
Welcome back.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> My childhood definitely wasn't safe at all, with picking up snakes & lizards, playing in tidal creeks, etc. We were continuing in our father's footsteps; so we used to have some very worried parents, for the first few years, of my life; I also disappeared of the front Verandah, of the house we lived in from when I was born! I think I was less than 5 months old, when I disappeared; mum must have been frantic, when she checked my pram, and I was gone???? ......... happily tho', the old lady who lived across the way, had heard me crying, and came and picked me up, to check I was ok, then took me across to her house. I'm not sure if mum went over to the ladies house, or the old lady was looking out for mum, but she got me back somehow; and she said she never left me on the front verandah again, or any of my younger siblings; and I still grew up fine! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


We didn't have lizards, but I remember hunting snakes with a boy behind an abandoned building. And climbing apple trees. I also remember when our dog fell into an abandoned well that we had just crossed with our toboggan. One of the boys went head down into the well with two other kids hanging onto his legs to rescue the dog. The farmer put a new top on the well after that.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> He looks like a friendly little Monster! ???? xoxoxo


The pattern is called "A Little Kindness Monster". These days require a little kindness.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Love your little monster


Thank you.
How are you doing?


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jacky. It's very pleasant here right now. Give it time and it will be up into the 90sF, which will be a bit uncomfortable. The day before we left to head north last July, it was 117F in Phoenix, and 109F here in Aguila. A tad bit hot!!! That's when the air conditioning has to come on. xxxooo :sm16: :sm16:


Well I heard that the virus doesn't like high heat. Unfortunately it's a higher temperature than that.
The TV says that you left Washington state at the right time, giant Asian Hornets have been spotted in the state.
https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/washington-state-warns-of-asian-giant-hornet-sightings-1.4894253


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> ???????????? No, not lemon ......... onion. I really hate Auto correct, I usually check everything before I press send, but quite a few errors seem to have snuck passed me lately; I blame my deteriorating eye sight, and the longer I have to wait for my op, the worse it becomes, as I think the cataract in my left eye seems to be worsening, and I really don't think either of my eyes will get fixed, until Covid-19 has finally gone, and life returns to some kind of normality!???????????????? xoxoxo


Some auto-correct fails are hilarious. There are a couple of sites with autocorrect fails that are fun to read.
Australia only has 41 new cases and no new deaths. You may be able to get someone to look at your eyes sooner than you think.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> He's lovely what are you calling him?


I haven't thought of a name for my monster. Any suggestions?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We're on the wrong side of the country here. It's a different world down south. I would never live on the North Sea if I had my choice. Bit late for me now though


If you moved south, it would take a lot longer to visit your family.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely chat with the ladies this morning. Nice yo catch up with them susan they all send there love.
> 
> Went out in the garden for a couple of hours and had our lunch out there as it was nice and sunny and our patio is south facing and sheltered.
> 
> And now it is wine o'clock xx


Isn't it always wine o'clock somewhere?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Your mum's birthday dinner sounds perfect!! I bet I would have been able to finish that dessert!!! xxxx


We finished off the remains of that dessert last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I didn't get any. Except the monkeys...and June told me that one????


I only got 3. I like music, I just don't usually pay attention to who is singing it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> He's so cute, hardly a monster!! Has he got a name yet? xxxx


Not yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm not going to bore you with the fact that we are 6C. I've put my heating back on. And we haven't got any sun neither....enough said. I loaned Stephen a sue my new jigsaw and they've finished it already. No body like a clever beggar.????. So I sent a photo (like they do) of the sudokus I'd done this morning. This is how sad a person I'm becoming ????. Margaret came up this afternoon and sat in the porch for half an hour. She was calling the government for not doing things right. Well, I think it's an easy thing to do with hind sight but I think on the whole they are doing ok. It's all a learning curve, God forbid it ever happens again.
> 
> I had a little wobble last night in my bed. I felt very vulnerable but I'm pleased to say I'm ok now. Does anyone know how jinx is? I do miss hugs and cuddles though. Lisa I hope your husband is feeling a bit better.
> 
> No more to write I don't think so I'll tell yawl I love yawl. ????


I finally did a Sudoku and I got it!!!! (It was marked super easy).


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get setup for work.
Everyone have a great day.
Stay safe.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful. We have wild turkeys in a field north of us. And we had a Snipe/Woodcock in our back yard. I haven't seen one of those for years.
> I'd stalk the pheasant too. But we dont' have any around here. We have grouse instead.


Roast grouse is nice too. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Its' cloudy and SNOW is expected this afternoon.
> The bottom of the TV is displaying phone numbers for Kid's Help line, Student Help Line, Social Distancing snitch line, Crisis Hotline, 2 Indigenous help lines (1 men, 1 women), Senior's in Crisis line, Senior's Safety line, Frontline Workers helpline and Price gouging reporting line. This started after our province extended the lockdown for another 30 days.
> Some of the politicians are gathering today to discuss controlled re-openings for some companies. I'm already seeing MORE cars on the highway, so I think some companies have already started calling their employees back.
> The little coffee cup blood testing device for COVID that is manufactured at 2 places in this province, are being sent to remote and indigenous communities who are having difficulty getting regular swab tests done in a timely manner. The province of Alberta is also distributing these devices there. Our premier was almost swearing that we still are not testing to capacity.
> I went to the grocery store in the rain yesterday. The line up wasn't too bad but I still got completely soaked even with my raincoat on. The toilet paper and hand towels lane was completely full. The pasta and sauce lane was empty and the flour still has not been restocked. Along with eggs, bread and milk, I got a ham that was leftover from Easter. The turkeys and hams that were still in the store were HUGE and I don't know why they weren't donated to a long term care home or a shelter where they could feed multiple people. I had to get the turkey roasting pan out for our ham as none of my usual roasting pans were big enough. We'll be eating ham for the next week.
> I decided to knit a squirrel friend for my little monster. The pattern calls for a block of foam in the bottom. I'll have to check out some old pillows that can be offed.


Shopping day for me tomorrow and I suspect I will find the same shelves empty - except I doubt whether TP will feature but I have plenty. Those helplines sound like a good idea, surprised there wasn't an 'I live on my own and I'm lonely' helpline!! DH drives me up the wall but I have to say I wouldn't have been without him for the last few weeks!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We didn't have lizards, but I remember hunting snakes with a boy behind an abandoned building. And climbing apple trees. I also remember when our dog fell into an abandoned well that we had just crossed with our toboggan. One of the boys went head down into the well with two other kids hanging onto his legs to rescue the dog. The farmer put a new top on the well after that.


Wow, great rescue!! I bet that lad is still telling that tale!! I'm still hearing about some of the stuff my kids got up to that I never found out about until now!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Well I heard that the virus doesn't like high heat. Unfortunately it's a higher temperature than that.
> The TV says that you left Washington state at the right time, giant Asian Hornets have been spotted in the state.
> https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/washington-state-warns-of-asian-giant-hornet-sightings-1.4894253


Oh wow, hope Trish doesn't get a visit from those monsters!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't thought of a name for my monster. Any suggestions?


Kevin. I don't know why, just sprang into my head!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Got a big order into to Waitrose for delivery tomorrow and that should see us ok for another month.

Decided to change the conservatory into a potting shed. A good mornings work. Lunch i n the garden and it's nearly time t o chat to Susan. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> That's the one, but somehow, somewhere I got it for free. xx


It was free on the link I showed, that's why. I copied it off as well. Now I need the wool.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday from my little corner of the world. Hope everyone is healthy and coping with the restrictions imposed because of the virus. We are healthy and have everything we needed supplied by the members of our family. Take care and be safe.


Good to 'see' you Jinx. I'm glad to hear that you are all healthy.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Kevin. I don't know why, just sprang into my head!!


He looks like a Kevin.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's been a much pleasenter day weather wise. Cool but sunny and cloudless blue sky. I've divided myself between sudoku and jigsaw. Sudoku is winning. 

I've had some texts from Wendy and a video link with Josephine and I don't know where the time goes, but it does. I'm feeling more positive again. I've not seen anyone, except Josephine today. I'm feeling good.....

Jinx I hope you are ok......jolly I'll pm you. You'll be fine. I got an email today from trainline to say that my refund will be through between 3/5days. So that's not bad at all. 

Sorry but I've got no more news. So I'm going to catch up. Love yawl.......


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Well I heard that the virus doesn't like high heat. Unfortunately it's a higher temperature than that.
> The TV says that you left Washington state at the right time, giant Asian Hornets have been spotted in the state.
> https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/washington-state-warns-of-asian-giant-hornet-sightings-1.4894253


We've got Asian honey bees here in Arizona. Glad we got away from the giant Asian hornets. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> It's never too late to move. xx


You never know,,,, I can't see me staying in this house a long more time. Things are difficult in here for me now. Was ok when I was 30 but after 40yrs....the house needs jobs doing on it, so might not sell easy. If at all haha????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently that number of people die every year from flu here. xx[/quote
> 
> I know there's a lot, but this is something different isn't it? Our lives have changed forever now


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday from my little corner of the world. Hope everyone is healthy and coping with the restrictions imposed because of the virus. We are healthy and have everything we needed supplied by the members of our family. Take care and be safe.


Hello jinx. Lovely to see you've come home to us...you stay safe too


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> Have a nice day when you figure out what you are going to do. Or just go with Flo.


Oh.....flow with me! But I'll share her. ????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Well I heard that the virus doesn't like high heat. Unfortunately it's a higher temperature than that.
> The TV says that you left Washington state at the right time, giant Asian Hornets have been spotted in the state.
> https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/washington-state-warns-of-asian-giant-hornet-sightings-1.4894253


We have beetles on a beach somewhere, but I can't remember where. That's all we nee. Billions of beetles


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We didn't have lizards, but I remember hunting snakes with a boy behind an abandoned building. And climbing apple trees. I also remember when our dog fell into an abandoned well that we had just crossed with our toboggan. One of the boys went head down into the well with two other kids hanging onto his legs to rescue the dog. The farmer put a new top on the well after that.


I can see you were quite the lady weren't you? ????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't thought of a name for my monster. Any suggestions?


Fred


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another sunny and warm day here in Southwest Arizona. Will be going with Flo again today. Much more pleasant environment, though, than when we were up north in a house under renovation. I think I'm going to give making some face masks a go today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I finally did a Sudoku and I got it!!!! (It was marked super easy).


Well done Mav...I start off every day with easy ones, it gets your juices running. Be aware they are addictive.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Shopping day for me tomorrow and I suspect I will find the same shelves empty - except I doubt whether TP will feature but I have plenty. Those helplines sound like a good idea, surprised there wasn't an 'I live on my own and I'm lonely' helpline!! DH drives me up the wall but I have to say I wouldn't have been without him for the last few weeks!! xxxx


You enjoy love...????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Got a big order into to Waitrose for delivery tomorrow and that should see us ok for another month.
> 
> Decided to change the conservatory into a potting shed. A good mornings work. Lunch i n the garden and it's nearly time t o chat to Susan. Xx


Looks good Josephine. Get the Fanta in, it won't be long til I see you.....


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Got a big order into to Waitrose for delivery tomorrow and that should see us ok for another month.
> 
> Decided to change the conservatory into a potting shed. A good mornings work. Lunch i n the garden and it's nearly time t o chat to Susan. Xx


That looks great. Well done! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Got a big order into to Waitrose for delivery tomorrow and that should see us ok for another month.
> 
> Decided to change the conservatory into a potting shed. A good mornings work. Lunch i n the garden and it's nearly time t o chat to Susan. Xx


Good idea, I don't think you sit in it very often so it might as well make itself useful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a much pleasenter day weather wise. Cool but sunny and cloudless blue sky. I've divided myself between sudoku and jigsaw. Sudoku is winning.
> 
> I've had some texts from Wendy and a video link with Josephine and I don't know where the time goes, but it does. I'm feeling more positive again. I've not seen anyone, except Josephine today. I'm feeling good.....
> 
> Jinx I hope you are ok......jolly I'll pm you. You'll be fine. I got an email today from trainline to say that my refund will be through between 3/5days. So that's not bad at all.
> 
> Sorry but I've got no more news. So I'm going to catch up. Love yawl.......


You're doing better than me with Trainline, I had an email weeks ago telling me I would get a refund but not seen it yet!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It was free on the link I showed, that's why. I copied it off as well. Now I need the wool.


Mine is all one colour, sort of darkish beige, not sure what colour his scrubs are going to be, have to see what I've got or I might have to buy some more and you just can't buy one ball can you so might have to make up a post free order. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> We have beetles on a beach somewhere, but I can't remember where. That's all we nee. Billions of beetles


We've got a dead whale on one of our beaches!!!!! xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm not going to bore you with the fact that we are 6C. I've put my heating back on. And we haven't got any sun neither....enough said. I loaned Stephen a sue my new jigsaw and they've finished it already. No body like a clever beggar.????. So I sent a photo (like they do) of the sudokus I'd done this morning. This is how sad a person I'm becoming ????. Margaret came up this afternoon and sat in the porch for half an hour. She was calling the government for not doing things right. Well, I think it's an easy thing to do with hind sight but I think on the whole they are doing ok. It's all a learning curve, God forbid it ever happens again.
> 
> I had a little wobble last night in my bed. I felt very vulnerable but I'm pleased to say I'm ok now. Does anyone know how jinx is? I do miss hugs and cuddles though. Lisa I hope your husband is feeling a bit better.
> 
> No more to write I don't think so I'll tell yawl I love yawl. ????


My Mom is doing that too.. calling authorities, both are a feisty pair huh! sm04: xoxox :


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has a sunburn already from walking along the road. She'll turn brown quickly.


Where's her sunscreen and bonnet? :sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:44 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It's raining and has been raining all night. Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon.
> Yesterday along with being Easter Sunday, was mum's birthday. We couldn't go out for supper but I found a lamb leg in the freezer and we had that and DD make a chocolate dessert with crumbled cookies and Godiva chocolate liqueur, chocolate icing and chocolate mousse. None of us could finish it. My brother and sister both did their usual phone call. I couldn't convince them to do a video call with mum.
> I'm not working today as it is Easter Monday, but I am going to try a grocery run. I'm hoping the line will be shorter as people won't want to stand in the rain.
> I need to renew the license sticker for my car, but I can do that online and will give it a go this afternoon. I also have to figure out the best way to transfer money between 2 banks. That was something I was supposed to set up before the virus and never got around to.
> My little monster is finished.


My Mom's birthday is the day after your Mom's birthday. Wishing your Mom a very Happy Birthday! I have to mail a birthday card to someone else to drop off because I'm the one who picks up her mail, and I haven't seen her for 6 months... we talk everyday though and most her mail comes here now. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Our daylillies jumped up a foot over the last few days. They'll be flowering in no time at all.


I've no buds yet.. but my dogwoods are flowering!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I usually have it in a dressing for cut up celery and carrots.
> Your's sounds yummy.


Simple and delicious as it Junes way. Thank you!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Got a big order into to Waitrose for delivery tomorrow and that should see us ok for another month.
> 
> Decided to change the conservatory into a potting shed. A good mornings work. Lunch i n the garden and it's nearly time t o chat to Susan. Xx


What a lovely room! Worth the time you put in. Thanks for the photo. Brightened my day.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a much pleasenter day weather wise. Cool but sunny and cloudless blue sky. I've divided myself between sudoku and jigsaw. Sudoku is winning.
> 
> I've had some texts from Wendy and a video link with Josephine and I don't know where the time goes, but it does. I'm feeling more positive again. I've not seen anyone, except Josephine today. I'm feeling good.....
> 
> Jinx I hope you are ok......jolly I'll pm you. You'll be fine. I got an email today from trainline to say that my refund will be through between 3/5days. So that's not bad at all.
> 
> Sorry but I've got no more news. So I'm going to catch up. Love yawl.......


Happily I didn't fall alsleep today and could get here. Finally found what I'm doing wrong on the fisherman's Knit hat. I began it a while ago and couldn't recall the pattern. Took it to appointments and took out the few rows I did because they looked wrong which they were. Now I decided to do one row regular k1p1 rib and the next k1b p1 rib. Looks ok so I'll do that tho I'm sure it's not correct. You tube had ideas for in the round mock and real fisherman's rib but I'm not focusing lately so my improvise will do. It's for son and he's not a critic. Looking foreward to seeing what I've missed here. You are so generous with your time and imput. So kind to everyone. Love you all for your sweet kind spirits.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> We've got Asian honey bees here in Arizona. Glad we got away from the giant Asian hornets. xxxooo


How giant is giant?


----------



## jollypolly

jollypolly said:


> How giant is giant?


Woops...found your site and saw the photo. Hope they get rid of them for the regular bees sake. And ours.


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> How giant is giant?


That's a really good question and I hope to not see them in person! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Well I heard that the virus doesn't like high heat. Unfortunately it's a higher temperature than that.
> The TV says that you left Washington state at the right time, giant Asian Hornets have been spotted in the state.
> https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/washington-state-warns-of-asian-giant-hornet-sightings-1.4894253


I'll watch out for those :sm06: , so far lots of bees and hummer's. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Got a big order into to Waitrose for delivery tomorrow and that should see us ok for another month.
> 
> Decided to change the conservatory into a potting shed. A good mornings work. Lunch i n the garden and it's nearly time t o chat to Susan. Xx


Oh.. to have a conservatory. It looks lovely. xoxo :sm02:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello jinx. Lovely to see you've come home to us...you stay safe too


We left the porch light on for you Jinx.. glad you are back. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, hope Trish doesn't get a visit from those monsters!!!


I already have my own monsters.. I don't need new ones lol! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just did a tour of the garden, the bunnies are frolicking, there's a pheasant somewhere but he's keeping a low profile, he must know we like pheasant to eat and the Broom is out. xx


But a most beautiful broom, I must say. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Here's our exercise for the day sisters 

Scroll down...
Then scroll up....
Then scroll down again..
The scroll up...

Well done...now time for a glass of wine! :sm04:


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Wow, great rescue!! I bet that lad is still telling that tale!! I'm still hearing about some of the stuff my kids got up to that I never found out about until now!!! xxxx


We had safety covers on all electric plugs but son unplugged the lamp and stuck a fork in sending him backward. I came home fom school and mom said "he's ok but ...'. He was on the floor right next to her chair she watched him like a specimen under a microscope and still.... we think the body in his hair is due to that electric charge. ????


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good morning Polly, good to see you too! I did thread a wire tie through the top of my mask but unfortunately, it didn't stop the steam!! xxxx


Darn. I find it hard to breath and talk wearing the mask and those are my 2 favorite things to do. ????.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We're doing okay here. The weather has been mostly nice and not too warm yet, so we're adjusting at a slow speed to that. It's great to be back here among all our belongings. Lots of weeds to pull outside, which DS has been great enough to be working on. He's made a lot of progress. Mr. Ric is going to spray them so hopefully they won't come back so aggressively next time. xxxooo


Pam, I am glad that you are at last back at your new home, and I hope that you love it, as much as I love living in my hot climate; but I sincerely hope that the temperatures do not reach the temperatures, that we have lived through, here! If it does climb that high though, you definitely have the airconditioning to cope with it! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Polly, nice to see you here.


I've been having tests and doctor appointments. Small cancer in breast and 2 lymph nodes. I sleep mid day maybe due to stress. I haven't knit read watched tv time just passes. Glad to be here tonight. Feel more normal. Taking pills for e0 days. Probably surgery and radiation after.


----------



## jollypolly

jollypolly said:


> I've been having tests and doctor appointments. Small cancer in breast and 2 lymph nodes. I sleep mid day maybe due to stress. I haven't knit read watched tv time just passes. Glad to be here tonight. Feel more normal. Taking pills for 30 days. Probably surgery and radiation after.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Me too judi. I loved working.


So did I. I could be in my own little place in my head, and still do everything properly! But at home, everybody wanted me for everything, and I really couldn't cope with that!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I didn't get any. Except the monkeys...and June told me that one????


????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are doing ok too Polly. Luv n hugs xxx


Thank you. I missed knowing What you all say and do. 
Where is your town creation located now? It is magnificent.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, promises to be a lovely day today. Will brave the big wide world at teatime and go to do some shopping. Don't need an awful lot just a few essentials that I can't get delivered for example TM is getting low. Apart from that dinner is all ready so will maybe block yet another shawl and get on with teddy. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jacky. It's very pleasant here right now. Give it time and it will be up into the 90sF, which will be a bit uncomfortable. The day before we left to head north last July, it was 117F in Phoenix, and 109F here in Aguila. A tad bit hot!!! That's when the air conditioning has to come on. xxxooo :sm16: :sm16:


Wow, they are quite high temps, to wait to put your aircon on, ours often goes on before we even reach 28C, which is somewhere round 82F I think, but you will find the ideal temperature, to switch your units on! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday from my little corner of the world. Hope everyone is healthy and coping with the restrictions imposed because of the virus. We are healthy and have everything we needed supplied by the members of our family. Take care and be safe.


Welcolm back, we missed you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just did a tour of the garden, the bunnies are frolicking, there's a pheasant somewhere but he's keeping a low profile, he must know we like pheasant to eat and the Broom is out. xx


Oh wow ...... that broom bush brings back lots of childhood memories, mum had a yellow broom bush, and I think she also had a pink one! They were beautiful!


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. I missed knowing What you all say and do.
> Where is your town creation located now? It is magnificent.


Sadly it went into storage just after the unveiling. It was supposed to go on a tour to wool shows but alas they have been cancelled. When we are back to normal it will be going into our local Heritage Centre.

Sending you lots of healing hugs. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey. I have been in my 'office' this morning doing lots of phone calls and emails. Laundry today and perhaps a walk and then sit and knit. It's all go here. Oh I forget a supermarket delivery this evening.

Hope you are doing ok.

Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got a dead whale on one of our beaches!!!!! xx


That'll make you a few fishcakes!! I know, whales are not fish!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Happily I didn't fall alsleep today and could get here. Finally found what I'm doing wrong on the fisherman's Knit hat. I began it a while ago and couldn't recall the pattern. Took it to appointments and took out the few rows I did because they looked wrong which they were. Now I decided to do one row regular k1p1 rib and the next k1b p1 rib. Looks ok so I'll do that tho I'm sure it's not correct. You tube had ideas for in the round mock and real fisherman's rib but I'm not focusing lately so my improvise will do. It's for son and he's not a critic. Looking foreward to seeing what I've missed here. You are so generous with your time and imput. So kind to everyone. Love you all for your sweet kind spirits.


It's so lovely to hear from you Polly, you know we worry when anyone goes missing!! Glad you sorted you hat out, it's a nice feeling of achievement when that happens. I finally finished my daisy stitch square yesterday, it's a lovely texture and if I had enough yarn and patince to knit a whole blanket, it owuld be so warm, thick and snuggly!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Some auto-correct fails are hilarious. There are a couple of sites with autocorrect fails that are fun to read.
> Australia only has 41 new cases and no new deaths. You may be able to get someone to look at your eyes sooner than you think.


I am hoping that will happen, but won't hold my breathe on it yet! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Some auto-correct fails are hilarious. There are a couple of sites with autocorrect fails that are fun to read.
> Australia only has 41 new cases and no new deaths. You may be able to get someone to look at your eyes sooner than you think.


Yes, I have read quite a few of those sites, they are hilarious; some of them are absolutely triple x rated too, but still hilarious, of they don't come from my phone!???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well ladies, I am going to bed now, so I will be catching up tomorrow, ather I wakeup again! 
Have a wonderful day ladies! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That'll make you a few fishcakes!! I know, whales are not fish!! :sm23: xxxx


Not sure I'd fancy it anyway, should be pretty high by now. On a completely different subject, forgive me for I have sinned, just put in an order for a load more yarn, there'll be gnome stopping me now except I can't get any stuffing. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:57 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We have snow. There's about 1/2 of snow covering everything, but the sky is clear and once the sun comes up, it will all melt.
Mum is going to the grocery store to the senior's hour. She is out of tea and I didn't buy any when I went because it wasn't on my list. Ya gotta tell me BEFORE you run out. She is also taking her car to the garage again to have the winter tires taken off and new ones put on. Her winter tires are so badly worn that they aren't safe anymore.
The airport has new arrivals. The farmers were able to get their seasonal workers into the country to work on the farms, but they have to be QUARANTINED for 2 weeks. Not usually a problem because the workers have separate housing on the farms, and they were all checked at the airport for signs of Covid.
A retired doctor was found dead in his home from the virus after his neighbours not seeing him outside for a couple of days. I'm afraid that more of this is going to happen with the lockdown continuing. One seniors residence was taken over by the province when all the staff walked off the job. Luckily the residence is right beside a hospital, so the hospital workers will now be looking after the residents, who are all infected.
We only have 8 days of face masks for the personal protective equipment left, but universities with 3D printers are printing new ones for them as quickly as they can.
Premier Ford was almost swearing at the people doing the testing.  He wanted 16,000 tests done per day, and they have been able to do 6,000 at most. The province has sent out letters to all retired nurses, doctors and medical students to report to the testing facility to help with testing and contact tracing.
In Brazil, a 97 year old woman has recovered from the virus and was able to return to her home. Good news.
My little monster, Kevin, is getting a new friend. Or I'm trying. I remember why I don't knit with Boa yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I'd fancy it anyway, should be pretty high by now. On a completely different subject, forgive me for I have sinned, just put in an order for a load more yarn, there'll be gnome stopping me now except I can't get any stuffing. xxxx


I have been thinking of getting more yarn too. I need some peach coloured yarn.
For penance, you should do some more purl stitches. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
I'm already doing penance with the Boa yarn.
I found a gnome that I want to do.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-lifesaver
And I have a name for him already, Doctor Gno!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's so lovely to hear from you Polly, you know we worry when anyone goes missing!! Glad you sorted you hat out, it's a nice feeling of achievement when that happens. I finally finished my daisy stitch square yesterday, it's a lovely texture and if I had enough yarn and patince to knit a whole blanket, it owuld be so warm, thick and snuggly!! xxxx


I do like the look of that daisy stitch. Does it take more yarn?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from sunny Surrey. I have been in my 'office' this morning doing lots of phone calls and emails. Laundry today and perhaps a walk and then sit and knit. It's all go here. Oh I forget a supermarket delivery this evening.
> 
> Hope you are doing ok.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Happy Wednesday.
My garbageman has come and picked up the bins already.
We all look forward to deliveries now. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Sadly it went into storage just after the unveiling. It was supposed to go on a tour to wool shows but alas they have been cancelled. When we are back to normal it will be going into our local Heritage Centre.
> 
> Sending you lots of healing hugs. xxxx


At least at the local Heritage Centre, it will be seen by lots of people.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Me too judi. I loved working.





Xiang said:


> So did I. I could be in my own little place in my head, and still do everything properly! But at home, everybody wanted me for everything, and I really couldn't cope with that!Ã°ÂÂÂ³Ã°ÂÂ¤ÂªÃ°ÂÂÂ xoxoxo


I'm quite alright with working at home. I can talk to my fur babies.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've been having tests and doctor appointments. Small cancer in breast and 2 lymph nodes. I sleep mid day maybe due to stress. I haven't knit read watched tv time just passes. Glad to be here tonight. Feel more normal. Taking pills for e0 days. Probably surgery and radiation after.


I hope that cancer stays small and the chemicals shrink it even more.
One of my grandmothers had cancer in her lymph nodes and beat it with Tamoxifin (?). She was declared cancer-free after her chemotherapy, and didn't react too badly to it. She just had to avoid certain foods, like citrus. I wish you the same good news.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> We had safety covers on all electric plugs but son unplugged the lamp and stuck a fork in sending him backward. I came home fom school and mom said "he's ok but ...'. He was on the floor right next to her chair she watched him like a specimen under a microscope and still.... we think the body in his hair is due to that electric charge. ????


I once had the cover come off the end of a plug to a radio. My fingers connected with the live wire. I don't remember what happened, but I found myself on the other side of the room. Not sure if I crawled there after being zapped, or was thrown there. The electricity had to be turned off so I could get the plug out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Here's our exercise for the day sisters
> 
> Scroll down...
> Then scroll up....
> Then scroll down again..
> The scroll up...
> 
> Well done...now time for a glass of wine! :sm04:


Add to that, knit a row, purl a row, crochet a row.
My watch recognizes crochet as exercise, knitting, not so much.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> How giant is giant?


This big.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have been thinking of getting more yarn too. I need some peach coloured yarn.
> For penance, you should do some more purl stitches. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> I'm already doing penance with the Boa yarn.
> I found a gnome that I want to do.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-lifesaver
> And I have a name for him already, Doctor Gno!


He looks exactly like the bedtime gnome, just different clothes, same company publishing it as well. Would prefer doing purl stitches than knitting with boa yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Happily I didn't fall alsleep today and could get here. Finally found what I'm doing wrong on the fisherman's Knit hat. I began it a while ago and couldn't recall the pattern. Took it to appointments and took out the few rows I did because they looked wrong which they were. Now I decided to do one row regular k1p1 rib and the next k1b p1 rib. Looks ok so I'll do that tho I'm sure it's not correct. You tube had ideas for in the round mock and real fisherman's rib but I'm not focusing lately so my improvise will do. It's for son and he's not a critic. Looking foreward to seeing what I've missed here. You are so generous with your time and imput. So kind to everyone. Love you all for your sweet kind spirits.


You're doing the half Fisherman's rib in the round. Keep doing what you are doing. It makes a lovely fabric.
I'm sure your hat will be lovely and squishy.
Love to you too Polly. We all missed you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Where's her sunscreen and bonnet? :sm02:


Sunscreen? She won't wear it, she thinks it causes cancer. But, she did dig out her little hat with the brim so she will be wearing that from now on.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got a dead whale on one of our beaches!!!!! xx


Hopefully that is downwind from you. I remember the stink from dead fish on the beach below our old house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine is all one colour, sort of darkish beige, not sure what colour his scrubs are going to be, have to see what I've got or I might have to buy some more and you just can't buy one ball can you so might have to make up a post free order. xx :sm23:


You are quite right. I will need to buy more than just the peach coloured yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Got a big order into to Waitrose for delivery tomorrow and that should see us ok for another month.
> 
> Decided to change the conservatory into a potting shed. A good mornings work. Lunch i n the garden and it's nearly time t o chat to Susan. Xx


I want a room just like this added to my house, but it would face north so kind of useless as a potting shed. All of the sunrooms here now are aluminum framed, and colder.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> He looks like a Kevin.


He's a Kevin now.
I'm making a puff friend for him now. If I don't toss the boa yarn in a bin.


----------



## nitz8catz

Ooops time to sign off.
Everyone have a safe and nice day.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Here's our exercise for the day sisters
> 
> Scroll down...
> Then scroll up....
> Then scroll down again..
> The scroll up...
> 
> Well done...now time for a glass of wine! :sm04:


Hahaha, I did my exercises as soon as I woke up, up, down, up down, up down, then I did the other eyelid!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've been having tests and doctor appointments. Small cancer in breast and 2 lymph nodes. I sleep mid day maybe due to stress. I haven't knit read watched tv time just passes. Glad to be here tonight. Feel more normal. Taking pills for e0 days. Probably surgery and radiation after.


Glad you feel normal when you come here, just take one step at a time and try not to look too far ahead!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I'd fancy it anyway, should be pretty high by now. On a completely different subject, forgive me for I have sinned, just put in an order for a load more yarn, there'll be gnome stopping me now except I can't get any stuffing. xxxx


I have stuffing that I am unlikely to use, will I post it to you? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:57 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We have snow. There's about 1/2 of snow covering everything, but the sky is clear and once the sun comes up, it will all melt.
> Mum is going to the grocery store to the senior's hour. She is out of tea and I didn't buy any when I went because it wasn't on my list. Ya gotta tell me BEFORE you run out. She is also taking her car to the garage again to have the winter tires taken off and new ones put on. Her winter tires are so badly worn that they aren't safe anymore.
> The airport has new arrivals. The farmers were able to get their seasonal workers into the country to work on the farms, but they have to be QUARANTINED for 2 weeks. Not usually a problem because the workers have separate housing on the farms, and they were all checked at the airport for signs of Covid.
> A retired doctor was found dead in his home from the virus after his neighbours not seeing him outside for a couple of days. I'm afraid that more of this is going to happen with the lockdown continuing. One seniors residence was taken over by the province when all the staff walked off the job. Luckily the residence is right beside a hospital, so the hospital workers will now be looking after the residents, who are all infected.
> We only have 8 days of face masks for the personal protective equipment left, but universities with 3D printers are printing new ones for them as quickly as they can.
> Premier Ford was almost swearing at the people doing the testing. He wanted 16,000 tests done per day, and they have been able to do 6,000 at most. The province has sent out letters to all retired nurses, doctors and medical students to report to the testing facility to help with testing and contact tracing.
> In Brazil, a 97 year old woman has recovered from the virus and was able to return to her home. Good news.
> My little monster, Kevin, is getting a new friend. Or I'm trying. I remember why I don't knit with Boa yarn.


Good luck with the boa yarn, I confess, I got rid of all mine!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have been thinking of getting more yarn too. I need some peach coloured yarn.
> For penance, you should do some more purl stitches. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> I'm already doing penance with the Boa yarn.
> I found a gnome that I want to do.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-lifesaver
> And I have a name for him already, Doctor Gno!


Love it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I do like the look of that daisy stitch. Does it take more yarn?


Yes, a little bit more. I've been able to do most of the squares out of one 50g ball of baby cashmerino from China but had to go into a second ball to finish this one!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm quite alright with working at home. I can talk to my fur babies.


THey don' look as though they are helping you much!! Lovely moggies!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> This big.


Erghhhhhhh!!! :sm06: :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a warm, bright and sunny London!!

Did the shopping run again this morning and was surprised to find the queue to get in the supermarket much shorter than the last couple of times. Then I discovered that was because they had let more people in. It wasn't exactly crowded in there but nearly and I found people seemed to not be bothering with the social distancing, too absorbed in their shopping. I had to ask several people to back off or move so I could get past them. It also took longer to get to a check out too, obviously because of the number of people in the shop. Anyway I still can't get flour but everything else was there.

I saw an ad on FB for a side cutter presser foot for sewing machines, which meant that when overlocking a seam, the excess fabric would automatically be trimmed. Great, thought I, I'll have one of those, $29 including postage. That was at the beginning of the month and yesterday, I received a packet containing a foot to sew a narrow hem, a very basic foot. I complained to them, sent pictures of both feet, copy of my order and even a picture of the envelope. Got a message this morning which simply said they had sent me the correct item!!! I have warned them that if I don't get either a refund or the right item I will put it out on Facebook that they are not reliable. Their move!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have stuffing that I am unlikely to use, will I post it to you? xxxx


Thanks but it looks as though the wool shop is open so will call in there on the way to Morrisons. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's been a strange and happy day for the main. I didn't sleep at all well last night and ended up watching tv for 3hrs. I think like us all my mind works overtime in the night. It's been 13C and lovely and warm. The hearings off again.

First of all wasn't so good. I don't know if you remember Alberts best friend graham, with the throat cancer, he helped me a lot with Alberts funeral. Well, he died last night. It's been a long battle for him but now he's at rest. It's sad. So sad.

Then I heard a noise at the door and it was the "odd couple" bringing my sudokus, so we stood and shouted to each other for 20 mins or so.then I wiped my hands with anti bac and left the sudokus in the porch for 3. Days. Off they went. It's kind of them bringing my sudokus. They are an odd couple, but so very kind. 

Then, Stephen and sue came, they brought their own coffee in their personal gym bottles. Stephen changed my bed for me. He said he had a fight with it. Then the phone rang and it was sues mam returning my txt yesterday and we chatted for a few mins. Sue was telling me not to say they were here. So I didn't, so they were going to call on them on the way home, and it would be a nice suprise for her. .......

Then........ Lynnfoned me and said she was out for a walk could she call and have a sit outside with me. So we did.....she never came in. We didn't have drinks and we had a good lot of laughing to do. I'm feeling so much better. So all in all it's been a good day. I do feel for Graham's family. 

I've also seen Andrew and Michelle and Brie the dog.....and done a wee bit of jigsaw puzzle. The weather is so lovely. 

Hope you are all enjoying it. The weather makes my bones better. Just remember I love yawl....I'm going to catch up.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Wow, they are quite high temps, to wait to put your aircon on, ours often goes on before we even reach 28C, which is somewhere round 82F I think, but you will find the ideal temperature, to switch your units on! ???????? xoxoxo


I don't wait quite that long -- last year it was around 85F when we put it on and probably will again this year. Plus, our electric company has a higher premium between 3-8 p.m. weekdays (except holidays), so try not to run it too much during that period of time to keep the cost down. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> You're doing better than me with Trainline, I had an email weeks ago telling me I would get a refund but not seen it yet!!


There's a nice young man named Jason there. He's lovely. He called me Susan ????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm quite alright with working at home. I can talk to my fur babies.


They look quite comfy in your "office." xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that cancer stays small and the chemicals shrink it even more.
> One of my grandmothers had cancer in her lymph nodes and beat it with Tamoxifin (?). She was declared cancer-free after her chemotherapy, and didn't react too badly to it. She just had to avoid certain foods, like citrus. I wish you the same good news.


Me, too, Polly! We're all here for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> This big.


That's big! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a strange and happy day for the main. I didn't sleep at all well last night and ended up watching tv for 3hrs. I think like us all my mind works overtime in the night. It's been 13C and lovely and warm. The hearings off again.
> 
> First of all wasn't so good. I don't know if you remember Alberts best friend graham, with the throat cancer, he helped me a lot with Alberts funeral. Well, he died last night. It's been a long battle for him but now he's at rest. It's sad. So sad.
> 
> Then I heard a noise at the door and it was the "odd couple" bringing my sudokus, so we stood and shouted to each other for 20 mins or so.then I wiped my hands with anti bac and left the sudokus in the porch for 3. Days. Off they went. It's kind of them bringing my sudokus. They are an odd couple, but so very kind.
> 
> Then, Stephen and sue came, they brought their own coffee in their personal gym bottles. Stephen changed my bed for me. He said he had a fight with it. Then the phone rang and it was sues mam returning my txt yesterday and we chatted for a few mins. Sue was telling me not to say they were here. So I didn't, so they were going to call on them on the way home, and it would be a nice suprise for her. .......
> 
> Then........ Lynnfoned me and said she was out for a walk could she call and have a sit outside with me. So we did.....she never came in. We didn't have drinks and we had a good lot of laughing to do. I'm feeling so much better. So all in all it's been a good day. I do feel for Graham's family.
> 
> I've also seen Andrew and Michelle and Brie the dog.....and done a wee bit of jigsaw puzzle. The weather is so lovely.
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying it. The weather makes my bones better. Just remember I love yawl....I'm going to catch up.


That sounds like a pretty good day for you, Susan, other than the sad news of Graham passing away. Sending my condolences to you and his family. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> That'll make you a few fishcakes!! I know, whales are not fish!! :sm23: xxxx


Hahahaha????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a warm, bright and sunny London!!
> 
> Did the shopping run again this morning and was surprised to find the queue to get in the supermarket much shorter than the last couple of times. Then I discovered that was because they had let more people in. It wasn't exactly crowded in there but nearly and I found people seemed to not be bothering with the social distancing, too absorbed in their shopping. I had to ask several people to back off or move so I could get past them. It also took longer to get to a check out too, obviously because of the number of people in the shop. Anyway I still can't get flour but everything else was there.
> 
> I saw an ad on FB for a side cutter presser foot for sewing machines, which meant that when overlocking a seam, the excess fabric would automatically be trimmed. Great, thought I, I'll have one of those, $29 including postage. That was at the beginning of the month and yesterday, I received a packet containing a foot to sew a narrow hem, a very basic foot. I complained to them, sent pictures of both feet, copy of my order and even a picture of the envelope. Got a message this morning which simply said they had sent me the correct item!!! I have warned them that if I don't get either a refund or the right item I will put it out on Facebook that they are not reliable. Their move!!! xxxx


Go tell them girl.....


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a strange and happy day for the main. I didn't sleep at all well last night and ended up watching tv for 3hrs. I think like us all my mind works overtime in the night. It's been 13C and lovely and warm. The hearings off again.
> 
> First of all wasn't so good. I don't know if you remember Alberts best friend graham, with the throat cancer, he helped me a lot with Alberts funeral. Well, he died last night. It's been a long battle for him but now he's at rest. It's sad. So sad.
> 
> Then I heard a noise at the door and it was the "odd couple" bringing my sudokus, so we stood and shouted to each other for 20 mins or so.then I wiped my hands with anti bac and left the sudokus in the porch for 3. Days. Off they went. It's kind of them bringing my sudokus. They are an odd couple, but so very kind.
> 
> Then, Stephen and sue came, they brought their own coffee in their personal gym bottles. Stephen changed my bed for me. He said he had a fight with it. Then the phone rang and it was sues mam returning my txt yesterday and we chatted for a few mins. Sue was telling me not to say they were here. So I didn't, so they were going to call on them on the way home, and it would be a nice suprise for her. .......
> 
> Then........ Lynnfoned me and said she was out for a walk could she call and have a sit outside with me. So we did.....she never came in. We didn't have drinks and we had a good lot of laughing to do. I'm feeling so much better. So all in all it's been a good day. I do feel for Graham's family.
> 
> I've also seen Andrew and Michelle and Brie the dog.....and done a wee bit of jigsaw puzzle. The weather is so lovely.
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying it. The weather makes my bones better. Just remember I love yawl....I'm going to catch up.


Sorry to hear about Graham


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Sorry to hear about Graham


How's Nathan's mam Rebecca?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I only got 3. I like music, I just don't usually pay attention to who is singing it.


I was a bit like that also, unless one, or more of the group actually looked good, and didn't only have a good voice!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks but it looks as though the wool shop is open so will call in there on the way to Morrisons. xxxx


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a strange and happy day for the main. I didn't sleep at all well last night and ended up watching tv for 3hrs. I think like us all my mind works overtime in the night. It's been 13C and lovely and warm. The hearings off again.
> 
> First of all wasn't so good. I don't know if you remember Alberts best friend graham, with the throat cancer, he helped me a lot with Alberts funeral. Well, he died last night. It's been a long battle for him but now he's at rest. It's sad. So sad.
> 
> Then I heard a noise at the door and it was the "odd couple" bringing my sudokus, so we stood and shouted to each other for 20 mins or so.then I wiped my hands with anti bac and left the sudokus in the porch for 3. Days. Off they went. It's kind of them bringing my sudokus. They are an odd couple, but so very kind.
> 
> Then, Stephen and sue came, they brought their own coffee in their personal gym bottles. Stephen changed my bed for me. He said he had a fight with it. Then the phone rang and it was sues mam returning my txt yesterday and we chatted for a few mins. Sue was telling me not to say they were here. So I didn't, so they were going to call on them on the way home, and it would be a nice suprise for her. .......
> 
> Then........ Lynnfoned me and said she was out for a walk could she call and have a sit outside with me. So we did.....she never came in. We didn't have drinks and we had a good lot of laughing to do. I'm feeling so much better. So all in all it's been a good day. I do feel for Graham's family.
> 
> I've also seen Andrew and Michelle and Brie the dog.....and done a wee bit of jigsaw puzzle. The weather is so lovely.
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying it. The weather makes my bones better. Just remember I love yawl....I'm going to catch up.


Sounds like a lovely day and I think no socialising has been the hardest part for me, thank goodness I have friends here and the rest of them are at the end of the phone!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> There's a nice young man named Jason there. He's lovely. He called me Susan ????


Oooooooh!!! I just checked and my email said within 28 days and that was about 25th March so there's still time.....!! If I have to ring them again, I'll ask for Jason!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a pretty good day for you, Susan, other than the sad news of Graham passing away. Sending my condolences to you and his family. xxxooo


Yes, I'm sorry Susan, I forgot to say that, it is sad but he's had a long struggle and at least he's out of pain now. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm24: xxxx


The shop was closed so will give her a ring tomorrow and see if she is open at all. Shopping all done, not a lot of people around and no queues, no flour and very little meat but plenty of TR's. Stocked up on TM so I'm OK for a while. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The shop was closed so will give her a ring tomorrow and see if she is open at all. Shopping all done, not a lot of people around and no queues, no flour and very little meat but plenty of TR's. Stocked up on TM so I'm OK for a while. xxxx


Glad you got your priorities right! What's with the lour shortage? Maybe everyone's making their own pasta!!! Let me know if you want the non edible stuffing!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you got your priorities right! What's with the lour shortage? Maybe everyone's making their own pasta!!! Let me know if you want the non edible stuffing!! xxxx


Did they have flour when you went? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Did they have flour when you went? xxxx


Not a grain!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not a grain!!! xxxx


Apparently everyone's doing lots more baking and round here a lot of people seem to be making bread as well. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

My order is in for Saturday. We do have one kind of flour available. I was able to order a mandolyn and tube socks, but some of the grocery items were, "out of stock." I can relax now I figured out what tr stands for compared to tp.



Barn-dweller said:


> Did they have flour when you went? xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's very true, we need to keep things in perspective. A lot of those poor people were frail and elderly and we'd have probably lost them anyway. xxxx


Yes, that is correct; and we are also being told how many people die from different cancers, viruses, heart attacks; and many other physical ilInesses, then add in the number of people who are from Conflict ...... sometimes I find myself wondering ......... How the heck, are there any of our global population left on this Planet; but here we are, and surviving very well, no matter what is thrown at us! ????????????????????‍♀????????????‍????‍????‍????????‍???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a glorious sunny Norfolk, it's supposed to be the hottest day of the week today. Once again nothing planned for today, had my trip out shopping yesterday so that's my excitement for another few weeks. We're waiting to see how long out lockdown has been extended today. Hope they don't rush lifting it until things are improving a bit or even a lot. Have a good, if you can, and safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I'd fancy it anyway, should be pretty high by now. On a completely different subject, forgive me for I have sinned, just put in an order for a load more yarn, there'll be gnome stopping me now except I can't get any stuffing. xxxx


I got 4 kg from Amazon a while ago and quite reasonable. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. A busy day ahead. Going to make some pineapple jam and then I have a load of tomatoes to pot up and then I have to make some girlie trauma teddies.

Happy Thyrsday everyone. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! Thought we'd take off for the coast today as it's so nice, fish and chips on the seafront, a stroll round the town, play a few slot machines on the pier then we thought nah, p'raps we'll just stay home!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: 

Needless to say, nothing planned and the only excitement so far has been the arrival of the window cleaner just as I was about to get dressed! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: Haven't moved so fast in a long time!!! :sm23: 

Have a good one everybody, make it count, we might all be laughing about this by Christmas!!!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! Thought we'd take off for the coast today as it's so nice, fish and chips on the seafront, a stroll round the town, play a few slot machines on the pier then we thought nah, p'raps we'll just stay home!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Needless to say, nothing planned and the only excitement so far has been the arrival of the window cleaner just as I was about to get dressed! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: Haven't moved so fast in a long time!!! :sm23:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, make it count, we might all be laughing about this by Christmas!!!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Had a similar thought here but then thought dinner was all ready, lawns need cutting teddy needs some ears and eyes and more blocking to do and just couldn't see where we could fit in a trip out. Haven't seen our window cleaner for ages I'm sure he must be due. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a similar thought here but then thought dinner was all ready, lawns need cutting teddy needs some ears and eyes and more blocking to do and just couldn't see where we could fit in a trip out. Haven't seen our window cleaner for ages I'm sure he must be due. xx


I was surprised to see mine too - very surprised - but I guess it's a job that can be done under these circs and the windows were pretty grim! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Here's a few funnies I pinched from the main forum!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:45 am EST and -3'C (27'F). It snowed off and on yesterday. My world went white and green, white and green. Today is supposed to be the same.
Good news!!!! The worldwide curve of COVID deaths is FLATTENING!!!! Only Spain and Belgium are still having a surge. Our Prime Minister is still saying that our stay-at-home lockdown will continue probably until June, but there already has been a loosening of some restrictions. Like bringing in the summer workers to work on the farms. The construction company in the industrial section behind us, has started up again. Not as booming as before, but there were a couple of trucks operating there. But, an institution for disabled individuals was found to have 37 of its 42 residents had Covid and 13 staff were also infected. Those staff have been sent home and additional staff have been brought in. Also researchers have found a Covid variation in India that is less infective.
My Boa yarn has been set aside. Firstly, it is not a fluffy as I had hoped and it is a pain to use. I tried to knit a pullover that I was working on, but every time I pulled it out, Tazi-kitty got really big eyes and started putting her paw out. So I had to put that one down.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Here's a few funnies I pinched from the main forum!


That bottom one is so true. My grocery store has arrows on the floor and one-way aisles. It also has parking spaces inside the store where you wait for the next available cashier. The cashiers are inclosed in a plexiglass box, with only the conveyer belt and the top open. I'm sure it's hotter than heck in there. And we have STOP SIGNS inside the grocery store :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I was surprised to see mine too - very surprised - but I guess it's a job that can be done under these circs and the windows were pretty grim! xxxx


Stuart's lawn guys cancelled. The owner of the company says that he sends out crews of 6 and he can't do that under the current regulations. Stuart argued that he could send out 1 guy with a lawn mower. It would take longer with the same effect, but I guess the owner can get more money from the covid compensation if his crews DON'T operate than if he sends out single crews. Stuart is trying to find someone else to cut his lawn.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! Thought we'd take off for the coast today as it's so nice, fish and chips on the seafront, a stroll round the town, play a few slot machines on the pier then we thought nah, p'raps we'll just stay home!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Needless to say, nothing planned and the only excitement so far has been the arrival of the window cleaner just as I was about to get dressed! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: Haven't moved so fast in a long time!!! :sm23:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, make it count, we might all be laughing about this by Christmas!!!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


All our beaches and parks are still closed so I can't get to the Lake unless I jump a couple of fences and cross a farmer's field. Not worth it.
I'm sure that window cleaner has had similar peep shows before. Good to know that you are fit enough to jump into clothes quickly. :sm01:
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. A busy day ahead. Going to make some pineapple jam and then I have a load of tomatoes to pot up and then I have to make some girlie trauma teddies.
> 
> Happy Thyrsday everyone. Xxx


Happy Thursday.
Enjoy the sunshine for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious sunny Norfolk, it's supposed to be the hottest day of the week today. Once again nothing planned for today, had my trip out shopping yesterday so that's my excitement for another few weeks. We're waiting to see how long out lockdown has been extended today. Hope they don't rush lifting it until things are improving a bit or even a lot. Have a good, if you can, and safe day. xx


We've already been told that our lockdown will not be lifted until the end of May at the earliest. Our governments are talking about not returning to normal after the lockdown is lifted, that some restrictions will remain in place after the lockdown to prevent re-infection, like we've seen in China.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes, that is correct; and we are also being told how many people die from different cancers, viruses, heart attacks; and many other physical ilInesses, then add in the number of people who are from Conflict ...... sometimes I find myself wondering ......... How the heck, are there any of our global population left on this Planet; but here we are, and surviving very well, no matter what is thrown at us! ????????????????????‍♀????????????‍????‍????‍????????‍???? xoxoxo


I think the biggest problem with this virus is the speed. You can come in contact with the virus and be dead within a week. And may have infected your entire family in that week.
Also the asymptomatic people are a big problem with lack of testing. Which is what we have.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently everyone's doing lots more baking and round here a lot of people seem to be making bread as well. xxxx :sm16:


Our mills here are saying they are seeing double the demand that they usually see around the holidays. So I guess a lot of people are baking, since they are at home anyways. There is nothing better than the smell of baking bread, yum.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oooooooh!!! I just checked and my email said within 28 days and that was about 25th March so there's still time.....!! If I have to ring them again, I'll ask for Jason!! xxxx


Move quick and get that refund.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a lovely day and I think no socialising has been the hardest part for me, thank goodness I have friends here and the rest of them are at the end of the phone!! xxxx


I've never been much of a socializer, but I do miss my Knit Night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> They look quite comfy in your "office." xxxooo


It gets quite noisy when "chain-saw" and "buzz-saw" start snoring and purring. :sm06: (Tazi has been mistaken for a chain-saw a couple of times)


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I don't wait quite that long -- last year it was around 85F when we put it on and probably will again this year. Plus, our electric company has a higher premium between 3-8 p.m. weekdays (except holidays), so try not to run it too much during that period of time to keep the cost down. xxxooo


Our premium is usually between 9-4, but the electricity companies have agreed to keep the electricity on winter rates during the lockdown, so we can do laundry anytime. Bonus.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a strange and happy day for the main. I didn't sleep at all well last night and ended up watching tv for 3hrs. I think like us all my mind works overtime in the night. It's been 13C and lovely and warm. The hearings off again.
> 
> First of all wasn't so good. I don't know if you remember Alberts best friend graham, with the throat cancer, he helped me a lot with Alberts funeral. Well, he died last night. It's been a long battle for him but now he's at rest. It's sad. So sad.
> 
> Then I heard a noise at the door and it was the "odd couple" bringing my sudokus, so we stood and shouted to each other for 20 mins or so.then I wiped my hands with anti bac and left the sudokus in the porch for 3. Days. Off they went. It's kind of them bringing my sudokus. They are an odd couple, but so very kind.
> 
> Then, Stephen and sue came, they brought their own coffee in their personal gym bottles. Stephen changed my bed for me. He said he had a fight with it. Then the phone rang and it was sues mam returning my txt yesterday and we chatted for a few mins. Sue was telling me not to say they were here. So I didn't, so they were going to call on them on the way home, and it would be a nice suprise for her. .......
> 
> Then........ Lynnfoned me and said she was out for a walk could she call and have a sit outside with me. So we did.....she never came in. We didn't have drinks and we had a good lot of laughing to do. I'm feeling so much better. So all in all it's been a good day. I do feel for Graham's family.
> 
> I've also seen Andrew and Michelle and Brie the dog.....and done a wee bit of jigsaw puzzle. The weather is so lovely.
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying it. The weather makes my bones better. Just remember I love yawl....I'm going to catch up.


I guess I'm one of the oddballs. I'm sleeping better and getting more sleep than I normally would.
I'm sorry about Graham.
It's nice that your weather allows you to have outdoors meetings with family and friends.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks but it looks as though the wool shop is open so will call in there on the way to Morrisons. xxxx


My LYS is only open online. But she does deliver 2 days a week. So I don't have to wait for Canada Post.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We've already been told that our lockdown will not be lifted until the end of May at the earliest. Our governments are talking about not returning to normal after the lockdown is lifted, that some restrictions will remain in place after the lockdown to prevent re-infection, like we've seen in China.


I see S. Korea have had over a hundred re-infections of people who have already had it, now that could be worrying. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a warm, bright and sunny London!!
> 
> Did the shopping run again this morning and was surprised to find the queue to get in the supermarket much shorter than the last couple of times. Then I discovered that was because they had let more people in. It wasn't exactly crowded in there but nearly and I found people seemed to not be bothering with the social distancing, too absorbed in their shopping. I had to ask several people to back off or move so I could get past them. It also took longer to get to a check out too, obviously because of the number of people in the shop. Anyway I still can't get flour but everything else was there.
> 
> I saw an ad on FB for a side cutter presser foot for sewing machines, which meant that when overlocking a seam, the excess fabric would automatically be trimmed. Great, thought I, I'll have one of those, $29 including postage. That was at the beginning of the month and yesterday, I received a packet containing a foot to sew a narrow hem, a very basic foot. I complained to them, sent pictures of both feet, copy of my order and even a picture of the envelope. Got a message this morning which simply said they had sent me the correct item!!! I have warned them that if I don't get either a refund or the right item I will put it out on Facebook that they are not reliable. Their move!!! xxxx


That sounds like the issue that mum had with her phone. They advertised one phone and sent her the lesser model. Same manufacturer, not the same model. She was on the phone with them several times before they agreed to accept the wrong model back and send her the right one. She received the right one on the last day to lodge a complaint with Paypal.
I hope you get the RIGHT presser foot.
I got told off by one of the grocery shelf stockers for NOT telling her to back off. I was waiting for her to finish with her shelf. They usually finish with the shelf then go back to their cart for another box. I was willing to wait, but apparently that was wrong.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> THey don' look as though they are helping you much!! Lovely moggies!! xxxx


I like the company, even if they snore and make me sleepy. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

I;'m going to sign off now and pop a bagel in the toast popper. 
Stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That bottom one is so true. My grocery store has arrows on the floor and one-way aisles. It also has parking spaces inside the store where you wait for the next available cashier. The cashiers are inclosed in a plexiglass box, with only the conveyer belt and the top open. I'm sure it's hotter than heck in there. And we have STOP SIGNS inside the grocery store :sm01:


Hi Nitzy! That's pretty much what is happening in my supermarket xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> All our beaches and parks are still closed so I can't get to the Lake unless I jump a couple of fences and cross a farmer's field. Not worth it.
> I'm sure that window cleaner has had similar peep shows before. Good to know that you are fit enough to jump into clothes quickly. :sm01:
> Love you back.


I didn't dress fast, I fled the room and hid in the hallway!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We didn't have lizards, but I remember hunting snakes with a boy behind an abandoned building. And climbing apple trees. I also remember when our dog fell into an abandoned well that we had just crossed with our toboggan. One of the boys went head down into the well with two other kids hanging onto his legs to rescue the dog. The farmer put a new top on the well after that.


So glad the dog was rescued, no child was harmed in the activity; and best of all, the famer replaced the cover! We never had Toboggans, are they a type of sled? We didn't have sleds either, but we still managed to get in trouble, not with our parents, it was usually with other adults, who were a generation older than my parents, but younger than my grand parents. One man actually rescued my dad, from the same tidal creek that he rescued me, and a couple of my siblings; probably my 2 brothers! He actually told dad that he needed to teach us where not to go, because he really didn't want the worry of not being able to save us one day! I think he helped dad build a huge, multi-activity Centre, so that we had something interesting to play on, within a safe distance from our home, but still on our property!
Five of us, the eldest would have been about 9 and the youngest about 3, managed to disappear for an entire day, on one occasion. My oldest sister decided that we would go on a picnic, and put some food in a bag, I am only guessing much of this, I think mum must have know about this outing, and would have sorted out what food to take, otherwise I think she would have been looking for us a bit earlier than just before dad got home from work. Apparently she was just about to contact the police, when we arrived back home! The most unfortunate thing about this activity, and many others, is that I have absolutely no recollection of this, and many other activities; I only know of this one, because mum had been telling us about some of the things we used toget up to! ????????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Some auto-correct fails are hilarious. There are a couple of sites with autocorrect fails that are fun to read.
> Australia only has 41 new cases and no new deaths. You may be able to get someone to look at your eyes sooner than you think.


There was some Chatter today, concerning nonurgent operations, being able to go ahead soon, so I might be contacted before the end of the year, perhaps even in the next 3 months! I can hope this will happen soon, anyway!
Thanks for the encouragement Mav! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I went for a little walk today, all by myself. You girls that have been here will know where I mean. I went down to the main road as if we were going to Whitby then back towards the garages and home again. I'm getting so as I can't stand the pain in my right knee. So that's what I'm going to do. Would you believe a police van drove past on the main road. 

Marg got me some coffee and she sat on the garden seat like Lynn and me for 20 Mins and that was just enough. I'm getting sick of the dam dogs in the end house barking. I'm sure in fact know...she's puppy farming. I'll bide my time. 

Stephen says he's shopped today for Ann and me and it took 2 hrs. Wendy...is all upset cos she doesn't think we'll be out of doors this year. And that as they say...was my day. I was going to video Josephine but I didn't. Maybe tomorrow. I've come to bed earlier than usual because I've had enough of sitting. 

Just telling you I love yawl...ill catchup


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! Thought we'd take off for the coast today as it's so nice, fish and chips on the seafront, a stroll round the town, play a few slot machines on the pier then we thought nah, p'raps we'll just stay home!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Needless to say, nothing planned and the only excitement so far has been the arrival of the window cleaner just as I was about to get dressed! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: Haven't moved so fast in a long time!!! :sm23:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, make it count, we might all be laughing about this by Christmas!!!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I think my window cleaner is due, but I don't know if he's still going to come.


----------



## grandma susan

I've just had a phone chat with Wendy , she is so down today. She is clapping tonight. So are marg, Karen and me. Well done NHS


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> It gets quite noisy when "chain-saw" and "buzz-saw" start snoring and purring. :sm06: (Tazi has been mistaken for a chain-saw a couple of times)


I've got a woodpecker on my chimney that sounds like a pneumatic drill....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like the issue that mum had with her phone. They advertised one phone and sent her the lesser model. Same manufacturer, not the same model. She was on the phone with them several times before they agreed to accept the wrong model back and send her the right one. She received the right one on the last day to lodge a complaint with Paypal.
> I hope you get the RIGHT presser foot.
> I got told off by one of the grocery shelf stockers for NOT telling her to back off. I was waiting for her to finish with her shelf. They usually finish with the shelf then go back to their cart for another box. I was willing to wait, but apparently that was wrong.


Lamp her the dozy woman.


----------



## grandma susan

June that download was so funny. Ta for sharing.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You're doing better than me with Trainline, I had an email weeks ago telling me I would get a refund but not seen it yet!!


Nor I.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> This big.


sh... that's big.


----------



## SaxonLady

Alan had a visitor from London yesterday. I was furious and refused to go downstairs to say hello. 

Harley is 16 tomorrow. I can't believe my baby is all grown up. I can't get to see him, so it really pisses me off that someone can be so selfish as to expect us to entertain them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Alan had a visitor from London yesterday. I was furious and refused to go downstairs to say hello.
> 
> Harley is 16 tomorrow. I can't believe my baby is all grown up. I can't get to see him, so it really pisses me off that someone can be so selfish as to expect us to entertain them.


And Alan let him in? Sorry, if anyone comes here and I don't care where from they won't get passed my front door. What was he thinking of. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Alan had a visitor from London yesterday. I was furious and refused to go downstairs to say hello.
> 
> Harley is 16 tomorrow. I can't believe my baby is all grown up. I can't get to see him, so it really pisses me off that someone can be so selfish as to expect us to entertain them.


I don't blame you a bit for being furious about that. Alan should not have let him in. What was he thinking? xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Nor I.


I've got mine ok.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Alan had a visitor from London yesterday. I was furious and refused to go downstairs to say hello.
> 
> Harley is 16 tomorrow. I can't believe my baby is all grown up. I can't get to see him, so it really pisses me off that someone can be so selfish as to expect us to entertain them.


I'm with you there Janet, that was so selfish of him, I hope there aren't any negative repercussions from this!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Alan had a visitor from London yesterday. I was furious and refused to go downstairs to say hello.
> 
> Harley is 16 tomorrow. I can't believe my baby is all grown up. I can't get to see him, so it really pisses me off that someone can be so selfish as to expect us to entertain them.


Oh....and a very happy 16th birthday to Harley for tomorrow, you'll catch up on all those missing hugs before you know it but better you're both safe!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello Sisters, getting on here is a bit hit & miss at the moment, but I am still here, and still hale & hearty!
The powers that be, for SA anyway, are beginning to speak of starting to roll back the level of restrictions, but they aren't really saying when they are going to begin it though, so I wait, albiet a little impatiently!

I have just set up my spare room, to begin my sewing again, and begin to finish some of my projects; so I shall now be able to work in there, and not make too much noise, and I always thought I was the quiet one! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I finally did a Sudoku and I got it!!!! (It was marked super easy).


That is the only way to start, Mav, otherwise one would get a bit overwhelmed, with the level of difficulty! I do like doing sudoku, but can only cope with one at a time, and I haven't tried one for quite a long time. I like doing jugsaws, and sometimes I findit much easier to look for the shape of a piece, rather than matching it to what is already put together! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wow, great rescue!! I bet that lad is still telling that tale!! I'm still hearing about some of the stuff my kids got up to that I never found out about until now!!! xxxx


I don't think we ever told our parents what we got up to, but that's ok, a ll of it would have terrified Mum, at least; I think dad was a bit more adventurous than mum was!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> We had safety covers on all electric plugs but son unplugged the lamp and stuck a fork in sending him backward. I came home fom school and mom said "he's ok but ...'. He was on the floor right next to her chair she watched him like a specimen under a microscope and still.... we think the body in his hair is due to that electric charge. ????


So ...... no other lasting effects, that can be identified? He was a very lucky boy! My older brother got an electric trainset, for Christmas, one year, after he had taken the engine apart, and re-constructed it, he was trying to plug it into a light socket; but forgot to turn the light switch off; so when he plugged it in, he was thrown across his room. He continued to have neev death experiences, until he was about 23, then he decided he had better calm down a little!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:57 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We have snow. There's about 1/2 of snow covering everything, but the sky is clear and once the sun comes up, it will all melt.
> Mum is going to the grocery store to the senior's hour. She is out of tea and I didn't buy any when I went because it wasn't on my list. Ya gotta tell me BEFORE you run out. She is also taking her car to the garage again to have the winter tires taken off and new ones put on. Her winter tires are so badly worn that they aren't safe anymore.
> The airport has new arrivals. The farmers were able to get their seasonal workers into the country to work on the farms, but they have to be QUARANTINED for 2 weeks. Not usually a problem because the workers have separate housing on the farms, and they were all checked at the airport for signs of Covid.
> A retired doctor was found dead in his home from the virus after his neighbours not seeing him outside for a couple of days. I'm afraid that more of this is going to happen with the lockdown continuing. One seniors residence was taken over by the province when all the staff walked off the job. Luckily the residence is right beside a hospital, so the hospital workers will now be looking after the residents, who are all infected.
> We only have 8 days of face masks for the personal protective equipment left, but universities with 3D printers are printing new ones for them as quickly as they can.
> Premier Ford was almost swearing at the people doing the testing. He wanted 16,000 tests done per day, and they have been able to do 6,000 at most. The province has sent out letters to all retired nurses, doctors and medical students to report to the testing facility to help with testing and contact tracing.
> In Brazil, a 97 year old woman has recovered from the virus and was able to return to her home. Good news.
> My little monster, Kevin, is getting a new friend. Or I'm trying. I remember why I don't knit with Boa yarn.


Did the province find our of any of those " Run Away Staff", have any sign of Covid-19? 
Glad that Kevin is getting a friend, even though the yarn is a bit tricky! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> So ...... no other lasting effects, that can be identified? He was a very lucky boy! My older brother got an electric trainset, for Christmas, one year, after he had taken the engine apart, and re-constructed it, he was trying to plug it into a light socket; but forgot to turn the light switch off; so when he plugged it in, he was thrown across his room. He continued to have neev death experiences, until he was about 23, then he decided he had better calm down a little!???????? xoxoxo


Sounds like my uncle.. the damage he could do with his Chemistry set.. Hope you are keeping well Judi! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I've got a woodpecker on my chimney that sounds like a pneumatic drill....


Tell me about it sister! :sm15: I feel for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Alan had a visitor from London yesterday. I was furious and refused to go downstairs to say hello.
> 
> Harley is 16 tomorrow. I can't believe my baby is all grown up. I can't get to see him, so it really pisses me off that someone can be so selfish as to expect us to entertain them.


That's not very smart.. wish you could see your Harley. ❤ xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but not nearly so warm today and a cold breeze. Well it looks as though we are in lockdown for another 3 weeks at least and to be honest not sure how we are going to come out of it. Now they are talking about life not getting back to normal and some social distancing until a vaccine can be found !!!!! Pleased I ordered more yarn and have plenty more stuff to block. Finished teddy but now waiting for the yarn so I can make him his clothes. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have been thinking of getting more yarn too. I need some peach coloured yarn.
> For penance, you should do some more purl stitches. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> I'm already doing penance with the Boa yarn.
> I found a gnome that I want to do.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-lifesaver
> And I have a name for him already, Doctor Gno!


He is gorgeous, is he a little like the little Gnome that Jacki made? He just looks so familiar, to me! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm quite alright with working at home. I can talk to my fur babies.


I quite like being in my own home now, it is my refuge from the rest of the world; but I do miss my 2 Craft Groups. Hopefully they will shout up again, very soon! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that cancer stays small and the chemicals shrink it even more.
> One of my grandmothers had cancer in her lymph nodes and beat it with Tamoxifin (?). She was declared cancer-free after her chemotherapy, and didn't react too badly to it. She just had to avoid certain foods, like citrus. I wish you the same good news.


As do I, Polly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I once had the cover come off the end of a plug to a radio. My fingers connected with the live wire. I don't remember what happened, but I found myself on the other side of the room. Not sure if I crawled there after being zapped, or was thrown there. The electricity had to be turned off so I could get the plug out.


Wow, I think you might have been extremely lucky, with that electrocution, so happy that you came though it!???? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I'm with you there Janet, that was so selfish of him, I hope there aren't any negative repercussions from this!! xxxx


What she said. Hope you are ok Janet x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cool and breezy Surrey. We are supposed to be getting some rain today. It's been dry for quite a time now.

Not sure what's on the cards for today.

Happy Friday everyone. Xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Here's our exercise for the day sisters
> 
> Scroll down...
> Then scroll up....
> Then scroll down again..
> The scroll up...
> 
> Well done...now time for a glass of wine!


Well Trish, I have just finished my exercises; and now I am a little tired, so now itis time for my Iced Coffee Giant Twin, so I am now going to take a break, and have an ice cream! This one is my favourite Icecream!???????? xoxoxo



nitz8catz said:


> Add to that, knit a row, purl a row, crochet a row.
> My watch recognizes crochet as exercise, knitting, not so much.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello Sisters, getting on here is a bit hit & miss at the moment, but I am still here, and still hale & hearty!
> The powers that be, for SA anyway, are beginning to speak of starting to roll back the level of restrictions, but they aren't really saying when they are going to begin it though, so I wait, albiet a little impatiently!
> 
> I have just set up my spare room, to begin my sewing again, and begin to finish some of my projects; so I shall now be able to work in there, and not make too much noise, and I always thought I was the quiet one! ???????????? xoxoxo


How lovely you have a space to sew now, go to it girl and have fun!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is the only way to start, Mav, otherwise one would get a bit overwhelmed, with the level of difficulty! I do like doing sudoku, but can only cope with one at a time, and I haven't tried one for quite a long time. I like doing jugsaws, and sometimes I findit much easier to look for the shape of a piece, rather than matching it to what is already put together! ???? xoxoxo


I cannot do Sudoku to save my life, although I'm pretty good at mental arithmetic from my days in the post office! I am much happier with word puzzles like codewords or crosswords!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and breezy London! Went for the paper on my own today as DH's 'good' leg is bad at the moment, can't get out of him what sort of bad it is though and he won't take any painkillers. :sm16: I have had a painful back for the last few days, I keep thinking it has improved and then it comes back with a vengeance!! Have tried sitting straight with my laptop rather than twist to one side but that doesn't seem to have helped.

I got my full refund from Trainline today, minus the booking fee, which is fine by me!!!

I finished knitting the little baby jumper I was making, just have to sew front and back together and add a couple of buttons. I plan to start a new square today and maybe carry on with some patchwork in my sewing room but otherwise, the day is my own!! Hope you are all fit, well and happy, have a good one, wherever you are, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I could not figure out the objection of sudoku until I did easy ones online. https://sudoku.com/easy/
Now I can do them, but still do not find them enjoyable. I like crosswords, jigsaw, and one or two card games. 


London Girl said:


> I cannot do Sudoku to save my life, although I'm pretty good at mental arithmetic from my days in the post office! I am much happier with word puzzles like codewords or crosswords!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I could not figure out the objection of sudoku until I did easy ones online. https://sudoku.com/easy/
> Now I can do them, but still do not find them enjoyable. I like crosswords, jigsaw, and one or two card games.


Sounds like we have similar minds, I also like jigsaws and card games!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:05 am EST and -3'C (27'F). It's sunny at the moment, but they are forecasting a repeat of yesterday with sun, cold and snow.
The Toronto Zoo is having problems getting food for the animals because there is not as many flights to bring in some of the rare food that some animals need. The zoo is subsidized by taxes and they are raising donations to pay for charter freight planes to bring in the food.
8 more people in the postal sorting facility in Missisauga have covid, but worldwide, there has not been a single case of anyone getting covid from their mail, so they are saying the mail is still safe.
We actually met our testing quota for the first time in Ontario!!!! Now people are asking how they can get to the assessment centres to get tested because transit, taxis and uber drivers will not take them if they have covid-like symptoms.
This week has passes quickly. I wouldn't mind if 2020 just speeds on by.
I tried to knit my pullover, but everytime I picked it up Tazi wanted to touch it. It's the only knitting that she has ever shown an interest in. So I started something new.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I could not figure out the objection of sudoku until I did easy ones online. https://sudoku.com/easy/
> Now I can do them, but still do not find them enjoyable. I like crosswords, jigsaw, and one or two card games.


Thanks for that link.
I really enjoy your jigsaw link. And I think I'll be visiting this one often too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and breezy London! Went for the paper on my own today as DH's 'good' leg is bad at the moment, can't get out of him what sort of bad it is though and he won't take any painkillers. :sm16: I have had a painful back for the last few days, I keep thinking it has improved and then it comes back with a vengeance!! Have tried sitting straight with my laptop rather than twist to one side but that doesn't seem to have helped.
> 
> I got my full refund from Trainline today, minus the booking fee, which is fine by me!!!
> 
> I finished knitting the little baby jumper I was making, just have to sew front and back together and add a couple of buttons. I plan to start a new square today and maybe carry on with some patchwork in my sewing room but otherwise, the day is my own!! Hope you are all fit, well and happy, have a good one, wherever you are, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Find a little pillow and try putting that behind the small of your back. I have a little pillow on the couch just for that purpose. It helps me. I really am missing my ergonomically correct chair at work. The card table chair just isn't the same.
Great that you got your refund finally.
Post a pic of that little jumper when you get it complete.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and breezy London! Went for the paper on my own today as DH's 'good' leg is bad at the moment, can't get out of him what sort of bad it is though and he won't take any painkillers. :sm16: I have had a painful back for the last few days, I keep thinking it has improved and then it comes back with a vengeance!! Have tried sitting straight with my laptop rather than twist to one side but that doesn't seem to have helped.
> 
> I got my full refund from Trainline today, minus the booking fee, which is fine by me!!!
> 
> I finished knitting the little baby jumper I was making, just have to sew front and back together and add a couple of buttons. I plan to start a new square today and maybe carry on with some patchwork in my sewing room but otherwise, the day is my own!! Hope you are all fit, well and happy, have a good one, wherever you are, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Find a little pillow and try putting that behind the small of your back. I have a little pillow on the couch just for that purpose. It helps me. I really am missing my ergonomically correct chair at work. The card table chair just isn't the same.
Great that you got your refund finally.
Post a pic of that little jumper when you get it complete.


----------



## nitz8catz

xiang said:


> Well Trish, I have just finished my exercises; and now I am a little tired, so now itis time for my Iced Coffee Giant Twin, so I am now going to take a break, and have an ice cream! This one is my favourite Icecream!???????? xoxoxo


Ice cream! I haven't seen any ice cream yet. Canadians have ice cream even in the winter, so ice cream disappeared from the stores early.
I found a carton of Tazo Chai tea which is the same stuff that Starbucks uses to make their Chai Lattes. Yum. Unfortunately, just a bit fattening.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and breezy Surrey. We are supposed to be getting some rain today. It's been dry for quite a time now.
> 
> Not sure what's on the cards for today.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xx


Happy Friday.
Your flowers will like the April Showers. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> I have been thinking of getting more yarn too. I need some peach coloured yarn.
> For penance, you should do some more purl stitches.
> I'm already doing penance with the Boa yarn.
> I found a gnome that I want to do.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-lifesaver
> And I have a name for him already, Doctor Gno!





Xiang said:


> He is gorgeous, is he a little like the little Gnome that Jacki made? He just looks so familiar, to me! ÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¬ xoxoxo


He looks somewhat similar, but a different designer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but not nearly so warm today and a cold breeze. Well it looks as though we are in lockdown for another 3 weeks at least and to be honest not sure how we are going to come out of it. Now they are talking about life not getting back to normal and some social distancing until a vaccine can be found !!!!! Pleased I ordered more yarn and have plenty more stuff to block. Finished teddy but now waiting for the yarn so I can make him his clothes. Have a safe day. xx


Our government says the same thing. I think large events will continue to be cancelled until a vaccine is found. I've heard that a couple of countries are close and have started testing.
Stay inside where it's safe and warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Sounds like my uncle.. the damage he could do with his Chemistry set.. Hope you are keeping well Judi! xoxoxo


I had one uncle who decided to play his electric guitar outside on wet grass with bare feed. Mum said she could see sparks coming off his hair!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Did the province find our of any of those " Run Away Staff", have any sign of Covid-19?
> Glad that Kevin is getting a friend, even though the yarn is a bit tricky! ???? xoxoxo


Those "run away staff" were tested and 13 of them have covid.
The boa yarn is sitting in the corner, sulking. I did start something with a better yarn. That knitting went quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't think we ever told our parents what we got up to, but that's ok, a ll of it would have terrified Mum, at least; I think dad was a bit more adventurous than mum was!???? xoxoxo


Mum was quite happy NOT knowing what we did outside the house.
We shocked her a couple of years ago when we got talking about the things we did when we were kids.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello Sisters, getting on here is a bit hit & miss at the moment, but I am still here, and still hale & hearty!
> The powers that be, for SA anyway, are beginning to speak of starting to roll back the level of restrictions, but they aren't really saying when they are going to begin it though, so I wait, albiet a little impatiently!
> 
> I have just set up my spare room, to begin my sewing again, and begin to finish some of my projects; so I shall now be able to work in there, and not make too much noise, and I always thought I was the quiet one! ???????????? xoxoxo


I wish I had a spare room. The front room is the closest that I have to a spare room (where my card table office is located). The front room is right beside the front (main) door and has the stairs and the basement door. So there is a lot of traffic going through this room. A little busier than my cubicle hall, but most of the time the house is a LOT quieter than the office ever was.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh....and a very happy 16th birthday to Harley for tomorrow, you'll catch up on all those missing hugs before you know it but better you're both safe!! xxxx


So today is Harley's birthday. Happy birthday Harley.
You'll have to have a 1/2 year birthday once you can all get together. Any reason for a cake :sm01: and Janet hugs.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Alan had a visitor from London yesterday. I was furious and refused to go downstairs to say hello.
> 
> Harley is 16 tomorrow. I can't believe my baby is all grown up. I can't get to see him, so it really pisses me off that someone can be so selfish as to expect us to entertain them.


I would have insisted that Alan clean the entire bottom of the house before coming down, or that part of the house would be off-limits until it was cleaned. Alan could make his own food until cleaned.
We have Cov-idiots around here too. My neighbour still takes his entire family to Timmy's to get coffee. And they have kids over to play with their kids. I wonder if the parents of those children know where their kids are going?


----------



## nitz8catz

I haven't caught up, but I need to go.
Happy Friday and stay safe.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I could not figure out the objection of sudoku until I did easy ones online. https://sudoku.com/easy/
> Now I can do them, but still do not find them enjoyable. I like crosswords, jigsaw, and one or two card games.


I can't do them but like doing crosswords or any word games. I never was any good at maths of any sort.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our government says the same thing. I think large events will continue to be cancelled until a vaccine is found. I've heard that a couple of countries are close and have started testing.
> Stay inside where it's safe and warm.


Ok will do, my new yarn has arrived so plenty to keep me occupied. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Mum was quite happy NOT knowing what we did outside the house.
> We shocked her a couple of years ago when we got talking about the things we did when we were kids.


Never did dare to tell my parents what I got up to, I would have been grounded for life. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Find a little pillow and try putting that behind the small of your back. I have a little pillow on the couch just for that purpose. It helps me. I really am missing my ergonomically correct chair at work. The card table chair just isn't the same.
> Great that you got your refund finally.
> Post a pic of that little jumper when you get it complete.


Thanks Nitz, I'll try the pillow thing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Ice cream! I haven't seen any ice cream yet. Canadians have ice cream even in the winter, so ice cream disappeared from the stores early.
> I found a carton of Tazo Chai tea which is the same stuff that Starbucks uses to make their Chai Lattes. Yum. Unfortunately, just a bit fattening.


What's in it to make it so naughty?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I had one uncle who decided to play his electric guitar outside on wet grass with bare feed. Mum said she could see sparks coming off his hair!


Presumably he survived that? They walk among us!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I would have insisted that Alan clean the entire bottom of the house before coming down, or that part of the house would be off-limits until it was cleaned. Alan could make his own food until cleaned.
> We have Cov-idiots around here too. My neighbour still takes his entire family to Timmy's to get coffee. And they have kids over to play with their kids. I wonder if the parents of those children know where their kids are going?


They must think it's like a chickenpox party, it isn't!!! :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't do them but like doing crosswords or any word games. I never was any good at maths of any sort.xx


Lots of maths involved in knitting lovely shawls, don't sell yourself short!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ok will do, my new yarn has arrived so plenty to keep me occupied. xx


Hurray, see you when it's all gone again!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Lots of maths involved in knitting lovely shawls, don't sell yourself short!! xxxx


If you saw my school reports and exam results you wouldn't be saying that.xxxx :sm25: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> If you saw my school reports and exam results you wouldn't be saying that.xxxx :sm25: :sm03: :sm03:


I bet mine were worse, will bring them with me on my next visit!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been cold today but sunny and breezy. This morning Stephen came with my groceries, he's a better shopper than I am. And who should be with him but our little Matthew.....6'3. Oh it was lovely to see him. I had a good chat with them and then they left for Ann's because they get her shopping too. I had my lunch then watched the news. 

I decided to go for a little walk so set off to go down to Margs and we talked over the fence for 5mins and then I went on to Karen's. She is in her chair so they opened her front bay window and put a seat outside for me to chat. The dog went crazy, she was so pleased to see me. Andrew made us a hot chocolate-!and we had a good bit chat and laugh, which if I didn't I'd go round the bend .....I've done a couple of cryptic crosswords , some sudokus,, and my little walk. I told Stephen I was nearly doing housework???????? he suggested it might keep me occupied. Silly man I said I'd rather cut my thoat., he said he couldn't get flour anywhere, and they said in tescos that there were only catering bags of flour so Stephen suggested they might bag them up into smaller bags, but seemingly they aren't allowed to do that. EU and all that. Well, I thought we weren't in the EU anymore. Anyway he did tell them that they were doing a superb job in the circumstances as he goes once a week for shopping for 3 family's. And everything is thought out. 

My tums playing up again, it's just doing its own thing so it will wear itself out soon. I've quite enjoyed today, Stephen said it was good to see me smile???? I didn't think I had lost my smile, but never mind. I'll walk again tomorrow if it's not raining. It was nice seeing Karen and Andrew.

You know I told you about graham dying ? Well his funeral is on Tuesday. And what usually happens is all his ex work pals go to the crem to give him a good send off, well it's sad but it can't be done. They did it for Albert, so the men have decided to do something after the lockdown. I got told yesterday that Graham's mam died 2days before he died. It's sad isn't it.

I think that's my lot today. Remember I love yawl. I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Alan had a visitor from London yesterday. I was furious and refused to go downstairs to say hello.
> 
> Harley is 16 tomorrow. I can't believe my baby is all grown up. I can't get to see him, so it really pisses me off that someone can be so selfish as to expect us to entertain them.


It does seem to have been a stupid thing to have done....did he come in the house?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> So today is Harley's birthday. Happy birthday Harley.
> You'll have to have a 1/2 year birthday once you can all get together. Any reason for a cake :sm01: and Janet hugs.


Happy birthday Harley. You,l have a party after all this with a big hug from grandma.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a warm, bright and sunny London!!
> 
> Did the shopping run again this morning and was surprised to find the queue to get in the supermarket much shorter than the last couple of times. Then I discovered that was because they had let more people in. It wasn't exactly crowded in there but nearly and I found people seemed to not be bothering with the social distancing, too absorbed in their shopping. I had to ask several people to back off or move so I could get past them. It also took longer to get to a check out too, obviously because of the number of people in the shop. Anyway I still can't get flour but everything else was there.
> 
> I saw an ad on FB for a side cutter presser foot for sewing machines, which meant that when overlocking a seam, the excess fabric would automatically be trimmed. Great, thought I, I'll have one of those, $29 including postage. That was at the beginning of the month and yesterday, I received a packet containing a foot to sew a narrow hem, a very basic foot. I complained to them, sent pictures of both feet, copy of my order and even a picture of the envelope. Got a message this morning which simply said they had sent me the correct item!!! I have warned them that if I don't get either a refund or the right item I will put it out on Facebook that they are not reliable. Their move!!! xxxx


Good luck with getting anything back, unless you paid through Paypal, then you could put the grievance though them! They are pretty good at getting moneys refunded, especially since you have photos showing the item ordered, and the team received. I pay most of my orders through Paypal, and that is connected to my Bank Account! So far, the few orders that I have received the incorrect, or unacceptable items, I have received a full refund, and not too many quibbles from the seller! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a strange and happy day for the main. I didn't sleep at all well last night and ended up watching tv for 3hrs. I think like us all my mind works overtime in the night. It's been 13C and lovely and warm. The hearings off again.
> 
> First of all wasn't so good. I don't know if you remember Alberts best friend graham, with the throat cancer, he helped me a lot with Alberts funeral. Well, he died last night. It's been a long battle for him but now he's at rest. It's sad. So sad.
> 
> Then I heard a noise at the door and it was the "odd couple" bringing my sudokus, so we stood and shouted to each other for 20 mins or so.then I wiped my hands with anti bac and left the sudokus in the porch for 3. Days. Off they went. It's kind of them bringing my sudokus. They are an odd couple, but so very kind.
> 
> Then, Stephen and sue came, they brought their own coffee in their personal gym bottles. Stephen changed my bed for me. He said he had a fight with it. Then the phone rang and it was sues mam returning my txt yesterday and we chatted for a few mins. Sue was telling me not to say they were here. So I didn't, so they were going to call on them on the way home, and it would be a nice suprise for her. .......
> 
> Then........ Lynnfoned me and said she was out for a walk could she call and have a sit outside with me. So we did.....she never came in. We didn't have drinks and we had a good lot of laughing to do. I'm feeling so much better. So all in all it's been a good day. I do feel for Graham's family.
> 
> I've also seen Andrew and Michelle and Brie the dog.....and done a wee bit of jigsaw puzzle. The weather is so lovely.
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying it. The weather makes my bones better. Just remember I love yawl....I'm going to catch up.


So sorry for the loss of Graham, but as you say, he is no longer in pain, and his family will be sad, and will miss him, but they will also see the brighter side, of him now resting peacefully! He is possibly somewhere in the Universe, having a great time with Albert! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I don't wait quite that long -- last year it was around 85F when we put it on and probably will again this year. Plus, our electric company has a higher premium between 3-8 p.m. weekdays (except holidays), so try not to run it too much during that period of time to keep the cost down. xxxooo


The Power Companies can he real mongrels, can't they? I am so pleased that we have a large capacity Evaporative Air Cooler, as well as a couple of Split systems; when we have the dry hot days, The Evaporative (Swampy) Air Cooler is great, unless the temp is above 45°C, for a prolonged time, then we will use the Split System, during the hottest part of the day, and our Solar Panels cover the power we use, during daylight hours! 
Anyway, get yourself totally settled in your new home, for a while, and hopefully there isn't too much more left, with finishing everything off, back in Washington State! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Here's a few funnies I pinched from the main forum!


Very good, and I have to agree with the first one, because I seem to have become much less productive, but all of the additional free time was not wasted, I was catching up on my Rest & Relaxation! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello Sisters, getting on here is a bit hit & miss at the moment, but I am still here, and still hale & hearty!
> The powers that be, for SA anyway, are beginning to speak of starting to roll back the level of restrictions, but they aren't really saying when they are going to begin it though, so I wait, albiet a little impatiently!
> 
> I have just set up my spare room, to begin my sewing again, and begin to finish some of my projects; so I shall now be able to work in there, and not make too much noise, and I always thought I was the quiet one! ???????????? xoxoxo


Your sewing room sounds great.. a special place for you! I have a new sewing machine here that I've never used, tend to want to sew on my little vintage Elna. Have fun Judi! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I don't think we ever told our parents what we got up to, but that's ok, a ll of it would have terrified Mum, at least; I think dad was a bit more adventurous than mum was!???? xoxoxo


When I was a "young adult" I was still living at home for a short time and of course I would stay out all night with the current boyfriend.. in the morning Mom would say.. "hurry get to bed before your Dad gets up!" :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but not nearly so warm today and a cold breeze. Well it looks as though we are in lockdown for another 3 weeks at least and to be honest not sure how we are going to come out of it. Now they are talking about life not getting back to normal and some social distancing until a vaccine can be found !!!!! Pleased I ordered more yarn and have plenty more stuff to block. Finished teddy but now waiting for the yarn so I can make him his clothes. Have a safe day. xx


Nice that you can order yarn in so easily.. gotta have what makes us happy. xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and breezy Surrey. We are supposed to be getting some rain today. It's been dry for quite a time now.
> 
> Not sure what's on the cards for today.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xx


Good morning Josephine.. Happy Friday! I'm sure you will go with the Flo.. Pat Bentley for me! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Good for you Judi, love how you "treat" yourself. We have to remember to be good to ourselves right now. This site is acting odd today, it won't let me quote you reply. Probably all automated now with no human input.. seems to be the way things are going. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I cannot do Sudoku to save my life, although I'm pretty good at mental arithmetic from my days in the post office! I am much happier with word puzzles like codewords or crosswords!


I'm just like you June, I tried them and gave up.. I'm a crossword gal. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and breezy London! Went for the paper on my own today as DH's 'good' leg is bad at the moment, can't get out of him what sort of bad it is though and he won't take any painkillers. :sm16: I have had a painful back for the last few days, I keep thinking it has improved and then it comes back with a vengeance!! Have tried sitting straight with my laptop rather than twist to one side but that doesn't seem to have helped.
> 
> I got my full refund from Trainline today, minus the booking fee, which is fine by me!!!
> 
> I finished knitting the little baby jumper I was making, just have to sew front and back together and add a couple of buttons. I plan to start a new square today and maybe carry on with some patchwork in my sewing room but otherwise, the day is my own!! Hope you are all fit, well and happy, have a good one, wherever you are, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Have anything to take the edge off of your discomfort, maybe some Tylenol? It will help you get moving better. I recommend you stay in bed longer and drink coffee.. if someone phones or comes to the door don't answer, wink, wink! :sm04:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I think the biggest problem with this virus is the speed. You can come in contact with the virus and be dead within a week. And may have infected your entire family in that week.
> Also the asymptomatic people are a big problem with lack of testing. Which is what we have.


Yes I would agree with that conclusion. Seeing the large numbers of people infected, along with the number of deaths per day; in other countries, along with the beginning of it all for us; it was a very scary thing to watch, while we were wondering if it would be the same numbers for us; then Sanity hit me, quite hard, and I remembered that we don't have anywhere near the populations of most other Countries, which could be a positive thing in many ways, and I do think it has been a very positive thing for us, along with all of the restrictions that were put in place, and will hopefully not be lifted too early! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I could not figure out the objection of sudoku until I did easy ones online. https://sudoku.com/easy/
> Now I can do them, but still do not find them enjoyable. I like crosswords, jigsaw, and one or two card games.


Morning Judith, have a good Fish Friday! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:05 am EST and -3'C (27'F). It's sunny at the moment, but they are forecasting a repeat of yesterday with sun, cold and snow.
> The Toronto Zoo is having problems getting food for the animals because there is not as many flights to bring in some of the rare food that some animals need. The zoo is subsidized by taxes and they are raising donations to pay for charter freight planes to bring in the food.
> 8 more people in the postal sorting facility in Missisauga have covid, but worldwide, there has not been a single case of anyone getting covid from their mail, so they are saying the mail is still safe.
> We actually met our testing quota for the first time in Ontario!!!! Now people are asking how they can get to the assessment centres to get tested because transit, taxis and uber drivers will not take them if they have covid-like symptoms.
> This week has passes quickly. I wouldn't mind if 2020 just speeds on by.
> I tried to knit my pullover, but everytime I picked it up Tazi wanted to touch it. It's the only knitting that she has ever shown an interest in. So I started something new.


Hi Mav, there's some new rapid test out, read Doug Ford has ordered a ton of them. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I bet mine were worse, will bring them with me on my next visit!! Xxxx


Don't think I've got mine any more. xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I had one uncle who decided to play his electric guitar outside on wet grass with bare feed. Mum said she could see sparks coming off his hair!


This generation seemed to have a death wish haha! My grandmother said her son had 9 lives :sm04: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I didn't dress fast, I fled the room and hid in the hallway!!! xxxx


???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I would have insisted that Alan clean the entire bottom of the house before coming down, or that part of the house would be off-limits until it was cleaned. Alan could make his own food until cleaned.
> We have Cov-idiots around here too. My neighbour still takes his entire family to Timmy's to get coffee. And they have kids over to play with their kids. I wonder if the parents of those children know where their kids are going?


They are here too, I had a friend ask if I wanted to go to Renfrew, she would pick us both up? So much for social distancing and staying out of other communities. Don't know where her head was at... :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Nice that you can order yarn in so easily.. gotta have what makes us happy. xoxoxox


Yes it came in the middle of dinner of course, but who cares, I've got yarn. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Never did dare to tell my parents what I got up to, I would have been grounded for life. xx


A kindred sister! :sm23: :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> If you saw my school reports and exam results you wouldn't be saying that.xxxx :sm25: :sm03: :sm03:


Bet you didn't sign your own report cards like I did... :sm15: xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Bet you didn't sign your own report cards like I did... :sm15: xoxox


I couldn't, they were all sealed up in an envelope. xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been cold today but sunny and breezy. This morning Stephen came with my groceries, he's a better shopper than I am. And who should be with him but our little Matthew.....6'3. Oh it was lovely to see him. I had a good chat with them and then they left for Ann's because they get her shopping too. I had my lunch then watched the news.
> 
> I decided to go for a little walk so set off to go down to Margs and we talked over the fence for 5mins and then I went on to Karen's. She is in her chair so they opened her front bay window and put a seat outside for me to chat. The dog went crazy, she was so pleased to see me. Andrew made us a hot chocolate-!and we had a good bit chat and laugh, which if I didn't I'd go round the bend .....I've done a couple of cryptic crosswords , some sudokus,, and my little walk. I told Stephen I was nearly doing housework???????? he suggested it might keep me occupied. Silly man I said I'd rather cut my thoat., he said he couldn't get flour anywhere, and they said in tescos that there were only catering bags of flour so Stephen suggested they might bag them up into smaller bags, but seemingly they aren't allowed to do that. EU and all that. Well, I thought we weren't in the EU anymore. Anyway he did tell them that they were doing a superb job in the circumstances as he goes once a week for shopping for 3 family's. And everything is thought out.
> 
> My tums playing up again, it's just doing its own thing so it will wear itself out soon. I've quite enjoyed today, Stephen said it was good to see me smile???? I didn't think I had lost my smile, but never mind. I'll walk again tomorrow if it's not raining. It was nice seeing Karen and Andrew.
> 
> You know I told you about graham dying ? Well his funeral is on Tuesday. And what usually happens is all his ex work pals go to the crem to give him a good send off, well it's sad but it can't be done. They did it for Albert, so the men have decided to do something after the lockdown. I got told yesterday that Graham's mam died 2days before he died. It's sad isn't it.
> 
> I think that's my lot today. Remember I love yawl. I'll catch up now.


Love how you are finding a safe way to visit your friends and get out a bit Susan. So weird that we are still having a time getting some things. I have a flour mill to grind my own if I could get some good wheat.. great upper arm workout! Sending a condolence hug. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> It does seem to have been a stupid thing to have done....did he come in the house?


The lab tech came to visit my Mom this morning, she comes every 2 months... Mom was scared to let her in even with a mask. She was very careful and didn't waste anytime... told Mom to wipe down anything that she might of touched.. she kept her touching minimum and was gloved, so just door knobs really. My poor Mom is actually afraid to go outside now, even when I tempted with some bedding plants. :sm13:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it came in the middle of dinner of course, but who cares, I've got yarn. xx :sm24: :sm24:


What's for dinner! Have your freezer full yet? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good luck with getting anything back, unless you paid through Paypal, then you could put the grievance though them! They are pretty good at getting moneys refunded, especially since you have photos showing the item ordered, and the team received. I pay most of my orders through Paypal, and that is connected to my Bank Account! So far, the few orders that I have received the incorrect, or unacceptable items, I have received a full refund, and not too many quibbles from the seller! ???????? xoxoxo


I should have been deeply suspicious that I couldn't pay with PayPal, shouldn't I?! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Sounds like my uncle.. the damage he could do with his Chemistry set.. Hope you are keeping well Judi! xoxoxo


Hi Trish, we are keeping very well. I hope you are also keeping well!
have actually begun setting up my spare room, so that I can use it to begin catching up with my WIP's in sewing, spinning and knitting, it felt good to have got the first bit done, and tomorrow I begin finishing a quilt for Miss11b, and I am getting closer to the completion of Miss11a's Jacket, I will be so happy for that one to be finished!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I couldn't, they were all sealed up in an envelope. xx


Have you ever heard of steaming them open, you have to be cunning! Mom and I had the same name before I was married, our signatures were very similar.... :sm17: xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> When I was a "young adult" I was still living at home for a short time and of course I would stay out all night with the current boyfriend.. in the morning Mom would say.. "hurry get to bed before your Dad gets up!" :sm02:


My mum used to say - and it was a joke - if you're not in bed by 10.30,you'd better come home!!! ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Have anything to take the edge off of your discomfort, maybe some Tylenol? It will help you get moving better. I recommend you stay in bed longer and drink coffee.. if someone phones or comes to the door don't answer, wink, wink! :sm04:


 :sm23: I wouldn't have missed a chat with you my dear friend, for all the elks in Canada!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> My mum used to say - and it was a joke - if you're not in bed by 10.30,you'd better come home!!! ???? ???? Xxxx


You mean better NOT come home don't you!! I was a good kid and Mom always covered for me! :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

I was really hoping to get to the end of the new posts, but it is not happening, as my left eye is beginning to let me know that it is being over worked, so I am off to bed, to give it some well earned rest! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> :sm23: I wouldn't have missed a chat with you my dear friend, for all the elks in Canada!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Almost like being there, just needed my coffee to sip too... then I would have never gone to bed lol! xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> What's for dinner! Have your freezer full yet? xoxoxo


Home made cheesy beefburgers today, mash, peas and gravy. Duck tomorrow. Yes freezer is pretty full at the moment. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Have you ever heard of steaming them open, you have to be cunning! Mom and I had the same name before I was married, our signatures were very similar.... :sm17: xoxo


Dad was a teacher and knew a few of the teachers at my school so couldn't get away with much in school although did manage to go AWOL quite often especially the last couple of years. I hated school. xx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I was really hoping to get to the end of the new posts, but it is not happening, as my left eye is beginning to let me know that it is being over worked, so I am off to bed, to give it some well earned rest! ???????????????? xoxoxo


Sleep well Judi, don't over tax your peepers. ????️ ???????? xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Dad was a teacher and knew a few of the teachers at my school so couldn't get away with much in school although did manage to go AWOL quite often especially the last couple of years. I hated school. xx


We are so much alike :sm08:. That is almost like having a Bobby for a parent! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Aren't these sweet bonnets! From Tin Can Knits, local designers here.

http://tincanknits.com/pattern-TCK-beloved.html


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning Josephine.. Happy Friday! I'm sure you will go with the Flo.. Pat Bentley for me! xoxoxo


Hi Trish, ended up having a walk and then finished Tessa teddy.

Bentley says meow xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hoping you did not use a credit card. If you did I suggest watching that card closely or asking the card company to issue you a new card.



London Girl said:


> I should have been deeply suspicious that I couldn't pay with PayPal, shouldn't I?! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You mean better NOT come home don't you!! I was a good kid and Mom always covered for me! :sm02:


Both my mum and dad had a wry sense of humour and they apparently trusted me!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Aren't these sweet bonnets! From Tin Can Knits, local designers here.
> 
> http://tincanknits.com/pattern-TCK-beloved.html


So sweet and what lovely colours!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hoping you did not use a credit card. If you did I suggest watching that card closely or asking the card company to issue you a new card.


No, it was a debit card, even worse but I'm watching closely!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Both my mum and dad had a wry sense of humour and they apparently trusted me!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


 :sm17: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My mum used to say - and it was a joke - if you're not in bed by 10.30,you'd better come home!!! ???? ???? Xxxx


???????????????????? I would have loved to meet your mum, my mum had a different type of humour, but along the same lines; but much more subtle. ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Sleep well Judi, don't over tax your peepers. ????️ ???????? xoxoxox


Thanks Trish, I put my electric blanket on 1, and slept like a baby, all night & had 10 or 11 hours of quality sleep. I hope you are getting some rest, and Mr J is restful also! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm with you there Janet, that was so selfish of him, I hope there aren't any negative repercussions from this!! xxxx





PurpleFi said:


> What she said. Hope you are ok Janet x


I agree with all of you, on this incident! Also hope that there is no lingering negative evidence of the visitor! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, ended up having a walk and then finished Tessa teddy.
> 
> Bentley says meow xxxx


He's so handsome and he knows it! :sm04: Lovely Tessa Teddy!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Thanks Trish, I put my electric blanket on 1, and slept like a baby, all night & had 10 or 11 hours of quality sleep. I hope you are getting some rest, and Mr J is restful also! ???????? xoxoxo


I got bit by a tick today Judi, called 811 just to find out about the possibility of Lyme disease. They told me if my feet, hands and face got numb or I had a fever in the next 7 days to call them back. They told me to freeze the little $^%$ just in case. Sarah mentioned something that I didn't think of.. because we have so much wildlife in the yard, the Elk, they probably carry them in and when gorged enough drop off. I picked my up climbing a Beech tree to take branches off I think. When it bit me it hurt a lot. xoxox


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How lovely you have a space to sew now, go to it girl and have fun!!! xxxx


Thanks June, I have the room ready, but today I cleaned up what I could actually see of Mint's little packages, hung up a load of washing, and I was a little smart today, and had my shower, before I got exhaustion, so I could enjoy it properly! Now I will have a bit of a rest, catch up a bit on here, then some knitting, then set the quilt up, for it to be finished; then finally given to its recipient, Miss 8, who will be needing it in the not too distant future! After this quilt, I still have 2 more quilts, and 4 blankets, to make for this family. Then I will begin making what I want, including my Quilt! Whew, I really do have to get moving again!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Both my mum and dad had a wry sense of humour and they apparently trusted me!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Yes, the last thing we want to do is disappoint our parents right? My Mom used to say "wait till your father gets home" when she'd had enough of us. That was enough to scare us, Dad's look of disapproval! They worked as a pair! :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I have the room ready, but today I cleaned up what I could actually see of Mint's little packages, hung up a load of washing, and I was a little smart today, and had my shower, before I got exhaustion, so I could enjoy it properly! Now I will have a bit of a rest, catch up a bit on here, then some knitting, then set the quilt up, for it to be finished; then finally given to its recipient, Miss 8, who will be needing it in the not too distant future! After this quilt, I still have 2 more quilts, and 4 blankets, to make for this family. Then I will begin making what I want, including my Quilt! Whew, I really do have to get moving again!???????? xoxoxo


I have a bad habit of working till exhaustion.. I get to the point where all of a sudden I know can't do anymore and that's it. DH says I never know when to quit.. he's probably right! I was never happy unless I got my to-do list all crossed off in one day, now I stop and smell the roses. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Home made cheesy beefburgers today, mash, peas and gravy. Duck tomorrow. Yes freezer is pretty full at the moment. xx


That's a good feeling for those nights you want to take a break. I think you enjoy cooking though. xoxox


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I cannot do Sudoku to save my life, although I'm pretty good at mental arithmetic from my days in the post office! I am much happier with word puzzles like codewords or crosswords!


Jim, I love working with numbers, and never had a happy relationship with words, exceptI knew alot of them, and had the ability to use them (without knowing what I was doing), to get the best reactions from people, but I also prefer doing the word searches! My brain is definitely Science and Maths oriented, and I have always had problems in the subjects that needed more than a paragraph of description (just let me do dot points) My writing efforts were always short & to the point, and I was always in trouble for not having written enough words. Anyway I'm rattling on, with a lot of words about nothing! I hope you, and your family, are remaining well, and sane! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Those "run away staff" were tested and 13 of them have covid.
> The boa yarn is sitting in the corner, sulking. I did start something with a better yarn. That knitting went quickly.


That's good! I am now using some yarn, that has been sulking for quite a while. It is going into some stripey items, that way I am only Knitting withit for a very short time, so the comfort testis dealt with quickly!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I wish I had a spare room. The front room is the closest that I have to a spare room (where my card table office is located). The front room is right beside the front (main) door and has the stairs and the basement door. So there is a lot of traffic going through this room. A little busier than my cubicle hall, but most of the time the house is a LOT quieter than the office ever was.


I bet it is, there is probably more people in amongst the Office cubicles, and at home, there are only 3 of you, and the cats!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Never did dare to tell my parents what I got up to, I would have been grounded for life. xx


My girls were grounded ontel they were 40, so two of them are free to do what they want, now, but the younger ones still have a way to go; but they might get a reprieve, once the Virus is all done! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I got bit by a tick today Judi, called 811 just to find out about the possibility of Lyme disease. They told me if my feet, hands and face got numb or I had a fever in the next 7 days to call them back. They told me to freeze the little $^%$ just in case. Sarah mentioned something that I didn't think of.. because we have so much wildlife in the yard, the Elk, they probably carry them in and when gorged enough drop off. I picked my up climbing a Beech tree to take branches off I think. When it bit me it hurt a lot. xoxox


Keep a close eye on that, we need you fit and well. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Ice cream! I haven't seen any ice cream yet. Canadians have ice cream even in the winter, so ice cream disappeared from the stores early.
> I found a carton of Tazo Chai tea which is the same stuff that Starbucks uses to make their Chai Lattes. Yum. Unfortunately, just a bit fattening.





London Girl said:


> What's in it to make it so naughty?


I use Arkadia Chia Tea - spiced (not with Vanilla), and I love it. I don't think there are any Starbucks Cafes left in Australia; I know there was one in Adelaide, but it shutdown many years ago! I tried a coffee from there, but didn't like it! I don't think Starbucks knew how to make coffee to the taste of Australians! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That's a good feeling for those nights you want to take a break. I think you enjoy cooking though. xoxox


I suppose in some ways I do, I usually like the results and it saves a lot of money and I know exactly what's in it, all fresh stuff and no additives or preservatives. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, damp Norfolk, the sun seems to have deserted us at the moment and it looks as though we had some rain in the night. Dinner's all ready to go in the oven, no plans to venture out today so will get on with teddy's clothes, have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> I use Arkadia Chia Tea - spiced (not with Vanilla), and I love it. I don't think there are any Starbucks Cafes left in Australia; I know there was one in Adelaide, but it shutdown many years ago! I tried a coffee from there, but didn't like it! I don't think Starbucks knew how to make coffee to the taste of Australians! ???????????? xoxoxo


Just found out why Starbucks didn't make a success over here, it was because their coffee was far too sweet for our taste, and cost too much more than any of the other Coffee Houses, in the areas that they opened. They still have Cafès here, but I think their main customers are from tourists! We grew our coffee tashes from the Greeks and Italians, from the1900's ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> If you saw my school reports and exam results you wouldn't be saying that.xxxx :sm25: :sm03: :sm03:


That is school, do you manage the household budget, Cheque(Bank Accounts) or does your DH? I bet there are many things that you do, that involves some level of Maths!
As Mav says, don't sell yourself short! ???????? 2 x y=30 ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> That is school, do you manage the household budget, Cheque(Bank Accounts) or does your DH? I bet there are many things that you do, that involves some level of Maths!
> As Mav says, don't sell yourself short! ???????? 2 x y=30 ???????????? xoxoxo


I'm fine with basic maths and did brilliantly in junior school, it was when I got to high school they completely lost me with geometry, algebra and things like that. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Your sewing room sounds great.. a special place for you! I have a new sewing machine here that I've never used, tend to want to sew on my little vintage Elna. Have fun Judi! xoxo


Thanks Trish, but that isn't any sewing room, that is the room where visitors sleep; but it is very hard to get into my sewing room, because of all of the stuff in it, including a second sewing cabinet, which is going to my younger sister, when she decides that she has done enough study! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> When I was a "young adult" I was still living at home for a short time and of course I would stay out all night with the current boyfriend.. in the morning Mom would say.. "hurry get to bed before your Dad gets up!" :sm02:


She sounds like she was a wonderful mum
Our of the girls in my family, I think I was the youngest, to actually leave home, and to leave our hometown. I wasn't ready to leave school, nevermind leaving home; but I survived, and got on with life! I was 17, when I had to leave my hometown, to get a job; soof I went to the city, and learnt alot! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> ð¤£ðð¤£ðð¤£ I would have loved to meet your mum, my mum had a different type of humour, but along the same lines; but much more subtle. ð³ððð¤£ðð xoxoxo


She was a happy little soul, I can vividly remember her telling saucy jokes to the paramedics wheeling her to the ambulance after she broke her hip and also to the surgeon while on the table while having her cataracts done!! No wonder I never stop talking!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I got bit by a tick today Judi, called 811 just to find out about the possibility of Lyme disease. They told me if my feet, hands and face got numb or I had a fever in the next 7 days to call them back. They told me to freeze the little $^%$ just in case. Sarah mentioned something that I didn't think of.. because we have so much wildlife in the yard, the Elk, they probably carry them in and when gorged enough drop off. I picked my up climbing a Beech tree to take branches off I think. When it bit me it hurt a lot. xoxox


Ouch, that sounds nasty, I hope it clears up soon. Maybe you need to go and spray your elk!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I have the room ready, but today I cleaned up what I could actually see of Mint's little packages, hung up a load of washing, and I was a little smart today, and had my shower, before I got exhaustion, so I could enjoy it properly! Now I will have a bit of a rest, catch up a bit on here, then some knitting, then set the quilt up, for it to be finished; then finally given to its recipient, Miss 8, who will be needing it in the not too distant future! After this quilt, I still have 2 more quilts, and 4 blankets, to make for this family. Then I will begin making what I want, including my Quilt! Whew, I really do have to get moving again!???????? xoxoxo


But you've made a start!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes, the last thing we want to do is disappoint our parents right? My Mom used to say "wait till your father gets home" when she'd had enough of us. That was enough to scare us, Dad's look of disapproval! They worked as a pair! :sm23: xoxo


I remember my mum smacking the back of my legs but don't remember ever getting a clout from my dad, he had a way of looking at you with a sad and disappointed face and you never wanted to see that again!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Jim, I love working with numbers, and never had a happy relationship with words, exceptI knew alot of them, and had the ability to use them (without knowing what I was doing), to get the best reactions from people, but I also prefer doing the word searches! My brain is definitely Science and Maths oriented, and I have always had problems in the subjects that needed more than a paragraph of description (just let me do dot points) My writing efforts were always short & to the point, and I was always in trouble for not having written enough words. Anyway I'm rattling on, with a lot of words about nothing! I hope you, and your family, are remaining well, and sane! ???????? xoxoxo


So far, so good thanks Judi, the same to you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm fine with basic maths and did brilliantly in junior school, it was when I got to high school they completely lost me with geometry, algebra and things like that. xx


Arithmetic, pretty good, geometry I loved and still know how to use but algebra and trigonometry were like a foreign language to me!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good almost-afternoon from a cool and grey London and I have done absolutely nothing yet today. Still trying to rest the back but I really do need to get up and do some stuff. I need to finish the apple pie for DSIL's birthday tomorrow and DH has some trousers that need altering. There seemed to be a few more people walking about out side when we walked down to get the paper, I suppose if you are working from home, Saturday is still a day off so maybe that's it. There seemed to be a few police offices walking about too, hopefully they will be speaking to people who are not social distancing out there!!

Have the best day/night you can and stay safe. Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a cool and damp Surrey. The garden smells delicious. Just had a long phone dall with fs1 in France. He is keeping busy with his motor bike and has been rebuilding an old tractor. Not quite school work, but he's like his dad, very practical.

Been getting on with the teddies. I think so far our craft group have made well over 20.

H appy Saturday everyone xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Don't know if any of you were/are fans of Cliff Richard but here he is a the age of 79, looking and sounding pretty good, doing a lockdown duet with Gary Barlow!!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I got bit by a tick today Judi, called 811 just to find out about the possibility of Lyme disease. They told me if my feet, hands and face got numb or I had a fever in the next 7 days to call them back. They told me to freeze the little $^%$ just in case. Sarah mentioned something that I didn't think of.. because we have so much wildlife in the yard, the Elk, they probably carry them in and when gorged enough drop off. I picked my up climbing a Beech tree to take branches off I think. When it bit me it hurt a lot. xoxox


Oh Trish, I really hope you don't get Lyme disease, I don't know much about that one, but understand that it is quite nasty. I will look that one up! We are very fortunate here, as we don't have any ticks in our yard, but am betting that they would live in the surrounding Sand dunes and scrub; but we don't go into that area, because snakes live there, as well! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all, it's been a foolish day today so I've put my heating back on. I've gone between sudoku and lunch, and crosswords. I'm still not doing my jigsaw justice. 

I haven't seen Karen, or Margaret today. I notice that John has put a big hole in the garage wall ,looks like he's going to put a window there. Lord help us! One day I'll get up and his house won't be there. I remember years ago, Margaret came running up for Albert. John was putting a window in the back of the house and he hadn't put any supports in it so there was one mad panic to get supports in quickly. 

I've had a nice what's app video link up with Josephine this afternoon, we put the world to rights. I saw mr p too. Since the shit down I've not used my MasterCard or spent money unless it's food, and direct debits. My bill came in and I can't remember ever having a bill so small. Never been known. Everything's strange isn't it!? 

Rebecca I hope MIL picks up a bit now she's back in the home. Will you go with Nathan to see her? I'm going to catch up now, and I love yawl. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Keep a close eye on that, we need you fit and well. xx


Ditto from me, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I have a bad habit of working till exhaustion.. I get to the point where all of a sudden I know can't do anymore and that's it. DH says I never know when to quit.. he's probably right! I was never happy unless I got my to-do list all crossed off in one day, now I stop and smell the roses. xoxox


About time too, I never gave myself a list of things to do at home; I had for too much of that at work; and as far as I was concerned, my home was where I could relax a bit, and not have to keep everything shipshape, and sparkling! I told D H, that anything to do with the house and children, was all up to him, to manage! He did try to not do those things, by saying he didn't know how to do them, so I just told him that it was well passed the tome to learn how! I was working full time, and before I returned to. work, we had agreed that the first to get work, would work, and the one who didn't go outside of the home to work, would be in charge of the children, the housework, and preparing the meals! The first day was a little rocky, because he thought I would still do the cooking, but I reminded him that I had been at work all day, so it was up to him to make the meals, so we had takeaway on my first day of work!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny but breezy southwest Arizona. Not much planned for the day, so will be going with Flo once again. I hope you all have a great one! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> She was a happy little soul, I can vividly remember her telling saucy jokes to the paramedics wheeling her to the ambulance after she broke her hip and also to the surgeon while on the table while having her cataracts done!! No wonder I never stop talking!! xxxx


You look like your mam june


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Don't know if any of you were/are fans of Cliff Richard but here he is a the age of 79, looking and sounding pretty good, doing a lockdown duet with Gary Barlow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry June. If it's cliff Richard or Tom Jones, I tend to feel repulsed! (Is that the word). Cliff to me is mr plastic man and I think him and Tom Jones should be acting a little more like their ages. There's nothing more horrible than old men shaking their bits of things to music, except old women. Now give me Gary Barlow. And a few like him. Someone I could be a big sister too. Nope don't find nothing good about Tom and cliff. Just saying


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> But you've made a start!! xxxx


I have definitely made a shout, and am now determined to do a little each day, so that things will begin to get finished! I have to say it, but I got quite overwhelmed, by all of the stuff that I need to get done; now my brain knows that I don't need to get it all done in one day! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You look like your mam june


Thanks Susan!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh I'm sorry June. If it's cliff Richard or Tom Jones, I tend to feel repulsed! (Is that the word). Cliff to me is mr plastic man and I think him and Tom Jones should be acting a little more like their ages. There's nothing more horrible than old men shaking their bits of things to music, except old women. Now give me Gary Barlow. And a few like him. Someone I could be a big sister too. Nope don't find nothing good about Tom and cliff. Just saying


Well, if you watch the video, he's singing with Gary Barlow!! I agree, about Cliff, I was just surprised that he looked half human!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

The first repeat of my new, square, pretty, huh? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> The first repeat of my new, square, pretty, huh? Xxxx


That is pretty, June. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> And Alan let him in? Sorry, if anyone comes here and I don't care where from they won't get passed my front door. What was he thinking of. xx


Not me, that's for sure! Unfortunately he was downstairs and I was upstairs. I stayed there.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I don't blame you a bit for being furious about that. Alan should not have let him in. What was he thinking? xxxooo


I'm still angry. Mainly with the people who turned up expecting to be let in.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm with you there Janet, that was so selfish of him, I hope there aren't any negative repercussions from this!! xxxx


Another 10 days of worrying.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I'm still angry. Mainly with the people who turned up expecting to be let in.


I completely agree. That is so selfish, inconsiderate and rude. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh....and a very happy 16th birthday to Harley for tomorrow, you'll catch up on all those missing hugs before you know it but better you're both safe!! xxxx


Thanks. He seems happy enough. He knows we'll catch up. Then, of course, he has all his Austin 7 parts to put together. Cost me enough!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> So today is Harley's birthday. Happy birthday Harley.
> You'll have to have a 1/2 year birthday once you can all get together. Any reason for a cake :sm01: and Janet hugs.


What an excellent idea but I'm not waiting THAT long. I hope.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Never did dare to tell my parents what I got up to, I would have been grounded for life. xx


I joined the army instead, and it got worse!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> If you saw my school reports and exam results you wouldn't be saying that.xxxx :sm25: :sm03: :sm03:


...could do better...
...Janet doesn't put anything into her work...
...she is capable of a lot more...

I know!

But I passed my exams.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> It does seem to have been a stupid thing to have done....did he come in the house?


Yes Alan let him in and they went through to the back. They shouted Hello Janet but I ignored them.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I got bit by a tick today Judi, called 811 just to find out about the possibility of Lyme disease. They told me if my feet, hands and face got numb or I had a fever in the next 7 days to call them back. They told me to freeze the little $^%$ just in case. Sarah mentioned something that I didn't think of.. because we have so much wildlife in the yard, the Elk, they probably carry them in and when gorged enough drop off. I picked my up climbing a Beech tree to take branches off I think. When it bit me it hurt a lot. xoxox


I do hope there are no numbness or fever.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Don't know if any of you were/are fans of Cliff Richard but here he is a the age of 79, looking and sounding pretty good, doing a lockdown duet with Gary Barlow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He still looks so young!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> ...could do better...
> ...Janet doesn't put anything into her work...
> ...she is capable of a lot more...
> 
> I know!
> 
> But I passed my exams.


Have you been reading my reports, I eventually managed 5 O levels. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you been reading my reports, I eventually managed 5 O levels. xx


So did I, and then 2 A-levels when I was 27, in full-time work, with a child. At least my reports were consistent. They all pretty much said I was lazy!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That is pretty, June. :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, pretty easy too!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, pretty easy too!! Xxxx


Even better! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, yes the sun has come back and the heat has gone off. It's a bit breezy but even that isn't too cold. Not a lot planned for the day again, plenty of places to go and people to see but think I'll just stay home and knit. Have a good and safe Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm fine with basic maths and did brilliantly in junior school, it was when I got to high school they completely lost me with geometry, algebra and things like that. xx


Not everybody needs the higher levels of Maths, and that is the levels I loved, they were relatively easy for me, but the Algebra, Trigonometry etc, were much more interesting for me, and kept me occupied; I also excelled in Physics and Chemistry; but really struggled with English, and other subjects that relied on very long, written assignments, to get a decent pass mark! 
I seem to be able to write a lot, when communicating, but then nothing is getting marked on here, is it????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> She was a happy little soul, I can vividly remember her telling saucy jokes to the paramedics wheeling her to the ambulance after she broke her hip and also to the surgeon while on the table while having her cataracts done!! No wonder I never stop talking!! xxxx


I never saw any of that with mum, but while she was living in the Nursing Home, all of the Nurses loved her, and called her "the Lady" of the Nursing Home, but before that time, she had a wonderful sense of fun, and I think the nurses saw that aspect of her, in the firstfew months that she was there; before she realised that she had to stay! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So far, so good thanks Judi, the same to you!! xxxx


We ave all staying well, and there have been no more new cases, over the lasts days, in South Australia; so it is looking good for us, the rest of the country needs to get there now! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Lovely day here. Just off for a walk.

Spoke to and saw all the gks at once yesterday. Great chaotic fun.

Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and sunny London!!

It's Matt's 50th birthday today, he's my son-out-law. They were supposed to be having cocktails at the Gherkin in London today but they'll get there eventually I expect. I asked Sam what I could do for his birthday, she said "Apple Pie and Custard". So, I found a recipe online for the ultimate apple pie and went to it. The pastry is very rich, 4 parts flour to 3 parts butter, which made it a nightmare to roll out. However, I did it, made him a card, stuck some money in it and arranged to take it over this morning. So, we get i the car, DH has the pie on his lap. We get as far as the top of Avery Hill road, and I say "B*****, I've forgotten the custard!!" I'd actually forgotten to even make it!! We discussed going into a shop to buy some then realised neither of us had taken any money! So, with the queues outside the shops as they currently are, we decided that rather than go home and get money, we would go home and I would go in and quickly make the custard, which I did. My car has some attachments in the boot for holding bottles and suchlike upright, was never so grateful for them until today!! So, we eventually got there, I jumped out the car and put everything on the garden wall and backed up to the end of the garden before they opened the door. Matt couldn't believe how hot the custard was until we told him the story! He was chuffed to bits with it all!! Amazing what passes for an entertaining story these days!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> You look like your mam june





London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan!! Xxxx


I meant to comment on how much you look like your mum also, but I forgot last night!
Thanks for the reminder Susan! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The first repeat of my new, square, pretty, huh? Xxxx


That looks quite good, isit going to be a small blanket, or something else? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I'm still angry. Mainly with the people who turned up expecting to be let in.


Yes, they should have known much better; and if they had rang before they left their own home, they would have been told not to come! Has the area visited had an antiviral clean? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the army instead, and it got worse!


And you didn't expect it too? ????????????
Just having an Ex- Army Nurse in charge of the Nurses Home, when I first began my training was bad enough, becauseI was still well and truly a Minor, because the age of Adulthood was still 21, and I was shy of that by 4 years; but that was changed when I was 19, at least I think that was when it happened, and that ex-Army RN {her name was Sr Bleeze (?Sp)} acted like we were in the Army, and expected us to be in our rooms, and in our beds, by about 2130hrs, even if we had a day off, on the next day! She was a real *TYRANT*, but was pretty lax in checking on Minors, if they didn't show for their allocated shift!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London!!
> 
> It's Matt's 50th birthday today, he's my son-out-law. They were supposed to be having cocktails at the Gherkin in London today but they'll get there eventually I expect. I asked Sam what I could do for his birthday, she said "Apple Pie and Custard". So, I found a recipe online for the ultimate apple pie and went to it. The pastry is very rich, 4 parts flour to 3 parts butter, which made it a nightmare to roll out. However, I did it, made him a card, stuck some money in it and arranged to take it over this morning. So, we get i the car, DH has the pie on his lap. We get as far as the top of Avery Hill road, and I say "B*****, I've forgotten the custard!!" I'd actually forgotten to even make it!! We discussed going into a shop to buy some then realised neither of us had taken any money! So, with the queues outside the shops as they currently are, we decided that rather than go home and get money, we would go home and I would go in and quickly make the custard, which I did. My car has some attachments in the boot for holding bottles and suchlike upright, was never so grateful for them until today!! So, we eventually got there, I jumped out the car and put everything on the garden wall and backed up to the end of the garden before they opened the door. Matt couldn't believe how hot the custard was until we told him the story! He was chuffed to bits with it all!! Amazing what passes for an entertaining story these days!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Well done on the quick thinking, hope they enjoyed the pie. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> ...could do better...
> ...Janet doesn't put anything into her work...
> ...she is capable of a lot more...
> 
> I know!
> 
> But I passed my exams.


Janet, your report card is almost an exact, word for word copy of my report cards! I also passed my exams, but I was also being compared with my older brother, and his reports were the exact opposite of mine, we were in the same classes, but our marks for the same subjects were always:-
Well done, David,

or .... Great improvement, David

But I was the one at the top of the class and passing exams well; and he was either failing, or very close to failing!
He joined the Air Force, half way through that year, and I was left with a Biggoted Male teacher!????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That looks quite good, isit going to be a small blanket, or something else? xoxoxo


It's part of the Cascade Diagonal Afghan, 25 squares in all, that I am making for my grandson as his sister pinched the last Cascade Afghan that I knitted!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done on the quick thinking, hope they enjoyed the pie. xxxx


I suspect he will keep it all to himself but it IS his birthday!! It did look good!!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hi my sisters, happy Sunday and happy new week. Your card is delayed this week. But it'll be with you all soon. 

I got woken up by the window cleaner, just like June, and I thought it was a squirrel battering my bedroom window with his tail. So I jumped up,out of bed, dressing gown on, look for money then gave it to him with a social distance. But unlike June, I went and lay down in bed with my thoughts (what few there are) and got up at my proper time. 

Marg came up with a blueberry muffin for me, but I don't like them so she took it back. We had a bit chat and that was that.....that's as much as I've done, bar adding 2 more jigsaw pieces (2)! It should be done a year come Christmas. And some sudokus and cryptic crosswords. The days are passing. I'm going to make arrangement for birdseed, I've decided. It might be dearer than where I get nuts etc, but hopefully it's better than not having any and hopefully we might be out of lockdown when the next order is due. 

Well that seems to be all today if nothing happens I can't write anything can I? (Who's that person shouting thank goodness )? ????????

I just love yawl and stay very safe.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> The first repeat of my new, square, pretty, huh? Xxxx


Gorgeous


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London!!
> 
> It's Matt's 50th birthday today, he's my son-out-law. They were supposed to be having cocktails at the Gherkin in London today but they'll get there eventually I expect. I asked Sam what I could do for his birthday, she said "Apple Pie and Custard". So, I found a recipe online for the ultimate apple pie and went to it. The pastry is very rich, 4 parts flour to 3 parts butter, which made it a nightmare to roll out. However, I did it, made him a card, stuck some money in it and arranged to take it over this morning. So, we get i the car, DH has the pie on his lap. We get as far as the top of Avery Hill road, and I say "B*****, I've forgotten the custard!!" I'd actually forgotten to even make it!! We discussed going into a shop to buy some then realised neither of us had taken any money! So, with the queues outside the shops as they currently are, we decided that rather than go home and get money, we would go home and I would go in and quickly make the custard, which I did. My car has some attachments in the boot for holding bottles and suchlike upright, was never so grateful for them until today!! So, we eventually got there, I jumped out the car and put everything on the garden wall and backed up to the end of the garden before they opened the door. Matt couldn't believe how hot the custard was until we told him the story! He was chuffed to bits with it all!! Amazing what passes for an entertaining story these days!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoyed your predicament story today. I can just imagine you.its a good job we can laugh about things. Here's to many more stories. Love ya bony lass


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny southwest Arizona. Mr. Ric and I went to a neighbor's last night and sat and visited around her fire pit with a couple of glasses of wine. And of course we did our social distancing while there. It was great to get out around other people for a bit, though. I hope you all hav ed a great day, afternoon, evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good late afternoon. It is still gloriously sunny here. Had a lovely walk and found some lovely footpaths with far reaching views back over the town. Sat in the garden and had a light lunch all washed down with fome rose. Then nearly finished another teddy. All in all a lovely lazy Sunday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southwest Arizona. Mr. Ric and I went to a neighbor's last night and sat and visited around her fire pit with a couple of glasses of wine. And of course we did our social distancing while there. It was great to get out around other people for a bit, though. I hope you all hav ed a great day, afternoon, evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam, glad you are getting to meet your neighbours xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good late afternoon. It is still gloriously sunny here. Had a lovely walk and found some lovely footpaths with far reaching views back over the town. Sat in the garden and had a light lunch all washed down with fome rose. Then nearly finished another teddy. All in all a lovely lazy Sunday.


It sounds like a wonderful day you've had today, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, glad you are getting to meet your neighbours xx


Me, too! A lot of the neighbors have begun to head back to their other homes up north, so won't be meeting too many of them this time around. Probably good with this social distancing we're supposed to be doing. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southwest Arizona. Mr. Ric and I went to a neighbor's last night and sat and visited around her fire pit with a couple of glasses of wine. And of course we did our social distancing while there. It was great to get out around other people for a bit, though. I hope you all hav ed a great day, afternoon, evening. xxxooo


Sounds like fun


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good late afternoon. It is still gloriously sunny here. Had a lovely walk and found some lovely footpaths with far reaching views back over the town. Sat in the garden and had a light lunch all washed down with fome rose. Then nearly finished another teddy. All in all a lovely lazy Sunday.


Lunch looks yummy, can't help thinking of an incident with June and the last olive looking at your lunch ????that's the only olive I could find ????


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Lunch looks yummy, can't help thinking of an incident with June and the last olive looking at your lunch ????that's the only olive I could find ????


Thought of you and June as I ate the last one xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Thought of you and June as I ate the last one xxxxx


????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Lunch looks yummy, can't help thinking of an incident with June and the last olive looking at your lunch ????that's the only olive I could find ????


Come on, you can't just write that, what happened? xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Come on, you can't just write that, what happened? xx :sm23:


I can't possibly say. ????xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southwest Arizona. Mr. Ric and I went to a neighbor's last night and sat and visited around her fire pit with a couple of glasses of wine. And of course we did our social distancing while there. It was great to get out around other people for a bit, though. I hope you all hav ed a great day, afternoon, evening. xxxooo


That sounds like a great way to spend an evening, just what you needed!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Lunch looks yummy, can't help thinking of an incident with June and the last olive looking at your lunch ????that's the only olive I could find ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Come on, you can't just write that, what happened? xx :sm23:


While Rebecca and I were politely offering the last olive to each other Mrs Ganet swooped in and pinched it!! It was funny though! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a great way to spend an evening, just what you needed!! Xxxx


It was a great way to ssd pend the evening. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London!!
> 
> It's Matt's 50th birthday today, he's my son-out-law. They were supposed to be having cocktails at the Gherkin in London today but they'll get there eventually I expect. I asked Sam what I could do for his birthday, she said "Apple Pie and Custard". So, I found a recipe online for the ultimate apple pie and went to it. The pastry is very rich, 4 parts flour to 3 parts butter, which made it a nightmare to roll out. However, I did it, made him a card, stuck some money in it and arranged to take it over this morning. So, we get i the car, DH has the pie on his lap. We get as far as the top of Avery Hill road, and I say "B*****, I've forgotten the custard!!" I'd actually forgotten to even make it!! We discussed going into a shop to buy some then realised neither of us had taken any money! So, with the queues outside the shops as they currently are, we decided that rather than go home and get money, we would go home and I would go in and quickly make the custard, which I did. My car has some attachments in the boot for holding bottles and suchlike upright, was never so grateful for them until today!! So, we eventually got there, I jumped out the car and put everything on the garden wall and backed up to the end of the garden before they opened the door. Matt couldn't believe how hot the custard was until we told him the story! He was chuffed to bits with it all!! Amazing what passes for an entertaining story these days!! xxxxxxxxxxx


I like happy endings. Glad you pushed on. I guess he knows how dear you are.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Oh Trish, I really hope you don't get Lyme disease, I don't know much about that one, but understand that it is quite nasty. I will look that one up! We are very fortunate here, as we don't have any ticks in our yard, but am betting that they would live in the surrounding Sand dunes and scrub; but we don't go into that area, because snakes live there, as well! ???????? xoxoxo


I'm told in our area they are in long grass. I was bitten by 2 but dint get Lyme. Dog and son did get Lyme. Felt like flu. They got better but dog wants to be let out often.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Keep a close eye on that, we need you fit and well. xx


Sometimes there is a bullseye where bitten not always. I found info on comouter.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Ouch, that sounds nasty, I hope it clears up soon. Maybe you need to go and spray your elk!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


My friend sprays his property to eliminate insects like tics but I don't trust the sprays not to be harmful to people too. Deer bring tics here. Son checks dog when she comes in and we have a plastic tic remover that gets them off and we put them in cup of water or down the toilet. Vet or pet store have the tic device. Just a bit of plastic with a notch to go under and lift the tic out. Don't want to leave part in the skin.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, ended up having a walk and then finished Tessa teddy.
> 
> Bentley says meow xxxx


Gorgeous!!!! Well I mean Bentley. I could hardly look elsewhere but now I'm looking better and the teddy is great too????. You did know Bentley would be the scene stealer. I almost said I'm his biggest fan but I remembered his fan club is quite big. Please don't tell Suzi or Mooch. Might hurt their feelings.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. KnitWIts this morning via Whatsapp. Then out in the garden later.

Hope you are all doing ok.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, been busy in the kitchen but tomorrow's dinner is ready as well. Lots planned for the day but will probably knit. Have a good, safe one. xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I like happy endings. Glad you pushed on. I guess he knows how dear you are.


I hope he enjoyed it, I've not had a report yet on how wonderful it was!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. KnitWIts this morning via Whatsapp. Then out in the garden later.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Cute!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

This is the little baby sweater I knitted from last week's Woman's Weekly, don't like it much. And this is the Afghan so far, another 15.5 squares to do and I've just had to order more baby cashmerino from China! ÃÂ£35 for 12 x 50g balls. It is cheap and it's lively soft yarn but there's been a few knots to contend with!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and -3'C (27'F). It's sunny today. 
This weekend was cold. Saturday was sunny so we had a barbeque with cowboy(marinated) steaks and a potato and onion chop on the barbeque. I also did my laundry and banking. Sunday, I did nothing. All day. I didn't even knit. Just veg'ed.
This weekend saw Canada's largest mass shooting as a denturist in Nova Scotia ended up with an RCMP vehicle and uniform and when on a killing spree in several areas in the province. One RCMP officer was killed and 16 people were injured. Several RCMP cars were burnt. The shooter was killed north of Halifax at a gas station.
Wildlife is coming out all over. My sister had wild turkeys walking all over her yard. I have bunnies running and jumping around my back yard. Near Peterborough a black bear was spotted walking down the street. My brother has had to watch out for deer and other wildlife on his one-hour commute between his house and work. He had previously hit a deer with his car. (The deer got away.)
There was a parade of paramedics, firemen, police cars and mounted police around the Toronto hospitals. We had a similar parade last weekend past our community health centre. A wash station has been set up in the campground in downtown Cobourg. This is where first responders can go to shower and change before going home so they are less likely to take the virus home.
In an odd story, we've heard that a broadway actor from Canada had to have his leg amputated because of the virus. He was having clotting issues and the medicine to stop the clotting was causing internal bleeding so the decision was made to remove his leg.
Some of the restaurants in Toronto have closed for good. The government set up loans and other payments to commercial owners so they could defer the rent payments on some of the stores and restaurants that were having problems making rent due to the virus. Some of the landlords did not pass this relief on to their tenants.
This country, province and our county are all expecting the virus to peak this week. There has been talk about HOW to lift some of the restrictions, but we have been warned that we will not go back to the way that it was before until a vaccine is found. In our county, there are still 13 cases. It's taking a long time for these 13 to change, so they will probably survive. The deaths seem to happen within a week.
Saturday I watched the "One World: Together at Home" concert on TV. No donations were required or solicited.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is the little baby sweater I knitted from last week's Woman's Weekly, don't like it much. And this is the Afghan so far, another 15.5 squares to do and I've just had to order more baby cashmerino from China! ÃÂ£35 for 12 x 50g balls. It is cheap and it's lively soft yarn but there's been a few knots to contend with!! Xxxx


What's wrong with the baby sweater? It looks good and easy.
The afghan looks very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, been busy in the kitchen but tomorrow's dinner is ready as well. Lots planned for the day but will probably knit. Have a good, safe one. xx


A knitting day is good. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. KnitWIts this morning via Whatsapp. Then out in the garden later.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Happy Monday.
Another cute teddy.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Well I mean Bentley. I could hardly look elsewhere but now I'm looking better and the teddy is great too????. You did know Bentley would be the scene stealer. I almost said I'm his biggest fan but I remembered his fan club is quite big. Please don't tell Suzi or Mooch. Might hurt their feelings.


My kitties get jealous if I'm petting their brother/sister.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> My friend sprays his property to eliminate insects like tics but I don't trust the sprays not to be harmful to people too. Deer bring tics here. Son checks dog when she comes in and we have a plastic tic remover that gets them off and we put them in cup of water or down the toilet. Vet or pet store have the tic device. Just a bit of plastic with a notch to go under and lift the tic out. Don't want to leave part in the skin.


We have our yard sprayed mid-summer for earwigs. The spray also knocks down the fleas and no-see-ums.
We have a lot of ticks and lyme disease around here. Only walk on wide paths and stay out of the long weeds. The ticks can't jump but they do climb to about knee height in the long grass, grab onto your clothes and climb to a soft spot to bite.
Lyme disease is easily treated by anti-biotics, but if not treated, can lead to lifelong health problems in some people.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Sometimes there is a bullseye where bitten not always. I found info on comouter.


I had a hard round spot when I had a tick. No defined bullseye. And no lyme disease from my tick bite.
(Don't go into the rough to retrieve your ball on the golf course. I've also had poison ivy from golfing.)


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and -3'C (27'F). It's sunny today.
> This weekend was cold. Saturday was sunny so we had a barbeque with cowboy(marinated) steaks and a potato and onion chop on the barbeque. I also did my laundry and banking. Sunday, I did nothing. All day. I didn't even knit. Just veg'ed.
> This weekend saw Canada's largest mass shooting as a denturist in Nova Scotia ended up with an RCMP vehicle and uniform and when on a killing spree in several areas in the province. One RCMP officer was killed and 16 people were injured. Several RCMP cars were burnt. The shooter was killed north of Halifax at a gas station.
> Wildlife is coming out all over. My sister had wild turkeys walking all over her yard. I have bunnies running and jumping around my back yard. Near Peterborough a black bear was spotted walking down the street. My brother has had to watch out for deer and other wildlife on his one-hour commute between his house and work. He had previously hit a deer with his car. (The deer got away.)
> There was a parade of paramedics, firemen, police cars and mounted police around the Toronto hospitals. We had a similar parade last weekend past our community health centre. A wash station has been set up in the campground in downtown Cobourg. This is where first responders can go to shower and change before going home so they are less likely to take the virus home.
> In an odd story, we've heard that a broadway actor from Canada had to have his leg amputated because of the virus. He was having clotting issues and the medicine to stop the clotting was causing internal bleeding so the decision was made to remove his leg.
> Some of the restaurants in Toronto have closed for good. The government set up loans and other payments to commercial owners so they could defer the rent payments on some of the stores and restaurants that were having problems making rent due to the virus. Some of the landlords did not pass this relief on to their tenants.
> This country, province and our county are all expecting the virus to peak this week. There has been talk about HOW to lift some of the restrictions, but we have been warned that we will not go back to the way that it was before until a vaccine is found. In our county, there are still 13 cases. It's taking a long time for these 13 to change, so they will probably survive. The deaths seem to happen within a week.
> Saturday I watched the "One World: Together at Home" concert on TV. No donations were required or solicited.


The NS shooting was on the radio news this morning, it made me sad to think of horrible things happening in such a lovely peaceful place but we live in strange times! I suspect many of our restaurants won't reopen when this is history, the ones that have been offering delivery or takeaway may survive but I don't see much hope for the rest, very sad for them xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm told in our area they are in long grass. I was bitten by 2 but dint get Lyme. Dog and son did get Lyme. Felt like flu. They got better but dog wants to be let out often.


Dog can get medicine to protect from the ticks and lyme disease. You should be able to get it online and delivered to your house.
I want to know why we don't have people medicine for ticks and lyme disease. We used to get "Ticks Off" spray when we were in the US.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> What's wrong with the baby sweater? It looks good and easy.
> The afghan looks very nice.


It seems too wide to me but it's for the Woollies for the World charity so I expect someone may be grateful for it!! I like the buttons!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> While Rebecca and I were politely offering the last olive to each other Mrs Ganet swooped in and pinched it!! It was funny though! Xxxx


That's how my DD operates too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! A lot of the neighbors have begun to head back to their other homes up north, so won't be meeting too many of them this time around. Probably good with this social distancing we're supposed to be doing. xxxooo


My sister has the same problem where she lives. Most of the houses around her are people's cottages so they have been empty all winter. They usually have backyard fire parties with the neighbours all summer and they are wondering if they will be able to do that this summer, of if anyone is going to come to the cottages at all. At least her area has a wonderful hospital that has had NO covid cases and can handle the influx of cottagers.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good late afternoon. It is still gloriously sunny here. Had a lovely walk and found some lovely footpaths with far reaching views back over the town. Sat in the garden and had a light lunch all washed down with fome rose. Then nearly finished another teddy. All in all a lovely lazy Sunday.


Nice lunch. Very nice that you can eat it outside. Our table is set up on the patio, but it is still too cool to eat out. Once it warms up, there are too many bugs. I have several bug nets. I may set one up on the patio so we can spend more time outside.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southwest Arizona. Mr. Ric and I went to a neighbor's last night and sat and visited around her fire pit with a couple of glasses of wine. And of course we did our social distancing while there. It was great to get out around other people for a bit, though. I hope you all hav ed a great day, afternoon, evening. xxxooo


That's great that you were able to meet some of the neighbours. And stay safe while doing so.


----------



## London Girl

Just saw this on the main forum and it made me smile!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi my sisters, happy Sunday and happy new week. Your card is delayed this week. But it'll be with you all soon.
> 
> I got woken up by the window cleaner, just like June, and I thought it was a squirrel battering my bedroom window with his tail. So I jumped up,out of bed, dressing gown on, look for money then gave it to him with a social distance. But unlike June, I went and lay down in bed with my thoughts (what few there are) and got up at my proper time.
> 
> Marg came up with a blueberry muffin for me, but I don't like them so she took it back. We had a bit chat and that was that.....that's as much as I've done, bar adding 2 more jigsaw pieces (2)! It should be done a year come Christmas. And some sudokus and cryptic crosswords. The days are passing. I'm going to make arrangement for birdseed, I've decided. It might be dearer than where I get nuts etc, but hopefully it's better than not having any and hopefully we might be out of lockdown when the next order is due.
> 
> Well that seems to be all today if nothing happens I can't write anything can I? (Who's that person shouting thank goodness )? ????????
> 
> I just love yawl and stay very safe.


Love you back.
I am still going the easy sudokus. Thank you very much. I get annoyed with myself when I get the wrong number when the same number is in the row/column/box already. I need to pay more attention.
We just got a bag of birdseed from the farmers seed place. It was not the best quality (too much corn) and it was more costly, but none of the usual stores have any at this time of year. Most stores are still trying to get all the food in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Janet, your report card is almost an exact, word for word copy of my report cards! I also passed my exams, but I was also being compared with my older brother, and his reports were the exact opposite of mine, we were in the same classes, but our marks for the same subjects were always:-
> Well done, David,
> 
> or .... Great improvement, David
> 
> But I was the one at the top of the class and passing exams well; and he was either failing, or very close to failing!
> He joined the Air Force, half way through that year, and I was left with a Biggoted Male teacher!????????????


That sounds like me and my brother. He was dyslexic and fought for all his marks. He would get "Great job" when he got a C mark. I would get "Needs improvement" when I got a A-. He persevered and became a mechanical engineer.
My annoying sister had a photographic memory and could look at books once and recite all of them. She never studied and put zero effort in to get A marks. And she had lots of time for social activities. But she lived with her boyfriends family from 13 to 18 and never finished college. She went back for re-training and is now an accounts manager for a trucking company. She gets to talk on the phone all day. (One of her favorite activities).


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London!!
> 
> It's Matt's 50th birthday today, he's my son-out-law. They were supposed to be having cocktails at the Gherkin in London today but they'll get there eventually I expect. I asked Sam what I could do for his birthday, she said "Apple Pie and Custard". So, I found a recipe online for the ultimate apple pie and went to it. The pastry is very rich, 4 parts flour to 3 parts butter, which made it a nightmare to roll out. However, I did it, made him a card, stuck some money in it and arranged to take it over this morning. So, we get i the car, DH has the pie on his lap. We get as far as the top of Avery Hill road, and I say "B*****, I've forgotten the custard!!" I'd actually forgotten to even make it!! We discussed going into a shop to buy some then realised neither of us had taken any money! So, with the queues outside the shops as they currently are, we decided that rather than go home and get money, we would go home and I would go in and quickly make the custard, which I did. My car has some attachments in the boot for holding bottles and suchlike upright, was never so grateful for them until today!! So, we eventually got there, I jumped out the car and put everything on the garden wall and backed up to the end of the garden before they opened the door. Matt couldn't believe how hot the custard was until we told him the story! He was chuffed to bits with it all!! Amazing what passes for an entertaining story these days!! xxxxxxxxxxx


A+ for effort. I'm sure Matt enjoyed his pie and custard.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> This is the little baby sweater I knitted from last week's Woman's Weekly, don't like it much. And this is the Afghan so far, another 15.5 squares to do and I've just had to order more baby cashmerino from China! ÃÂ£35 for 12 x 50g balls. It is cheap and it's lively soft yarn but there's been a few knots to contend with!! Xxxx


I quite like that sweater pattern. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We ave all staying well, and there have been no more new cases, over the lasts days, in South Australia; so it is looking good for us, the rest of the country needs to get there now! xoxoxo


We've heard that both Australia and New Zealand are doing well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Not everybody needs the higher levels of Maths, and that is the levels I loved, they were relatively easy for me, but the Algebra, Trigonometry etc, were much more interesting for me, and kept me occupied; I also excelled in Physics and Chemistry; but really struggled with English, and other subjects that relied on very long, written assignments, to get a decent pass mark!
> I seem to be able to write a lot, when communicating, but then nothing is getting marked on here, is it????????????????????? xoxoxo


You and I had similar studies. I took 3 advanced maths in my final year of secondary school, Algebra, Trigonometry and Geometry. As well as Biology, and Chemistry. I had taken final year Physics the year before. I hated having to write essays in English. The only English class that I enjoyed was English literature. We would all read a book and have a discussion of our take on the book. I liked that much better than having to write about what I had read.


----------



## nitz8catz

We are now 6 weeks into lockdown here in Canada. That time went fast. 2020 can keep on going.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on the main forum and it made me smile!!


That is so cute. Our squirrels get their seed set out on our BIG picnic table at the back of the yard. It didn't stop one young squirrel from eating the plastic top off a bird feeder hanging above the picnic table. Mum tried wiring another top on that bird feeder, but the squirrel ate that lid too, so the feeder had to be removed.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> The NS shooting was on the radio news this morning, it made me sad to think of horrible things happening in such a lovely peaceful place but we live in strange times! I suspect many of our restaurants won't reopen when this is history, the ones that have been offering delivery or takeaway may survive but I don't see much hope for the rest, very sad for them xxxx


A lot of the small retailers have already said they are closing for good. There will be empty stores in the downtown sections.
We have also heard that some medical clinics will be closing as well. The ones that are in pharmacies have had their numbers drop drastically.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It seems too wide to me but it's for the Woollies for the World charity so I expect someone may be grateful for it!! I like the buttons!!!


Babies have big heads. Wide is good. Nothing worse than fighting to get a sweater over a baby's head.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. I've been trying to make myself a cup of tea. So far, empty pot. And a cup of hot water with no tea bag. 3rd time is the charm.
Everyone have a great, safe day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I quite like that sweater pattern. xxxx


Do you want it? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. KnitWIts this morning via Whatsapp. Then out in the garden later.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Love your teddy bear! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is the little baby sweater I knitted from last week's Woman's Weekly, don't like it much. And this is the Afghan so far, another 15.5 squares to do and I've just had to order more baby cashmerino from China! ÃÂ£35 for 12 x 50g balls. It is cheap and it's lively soft yarn but there's been a few knots to contend with!! Xxxx


I like the sweater and what you've done on the afghan so far. Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on the main forum and it made me smile!!


Cute! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> So did I, and then 2 A-levels when I was 27, in full-time work, with a child. At least my reports were consistent. They all pretty much said I was lazy!


I fully understand, all of my teachers said the same about me, except my Home Ec teacher, she honestly thought I was totally hopeless in that subject, and once after a particularly bad grade, she asked me why I bothered even attending school; to which I answered that I loved learning NEW things. She then told me that I wasn't showing that very well, and I was falling miserably. I absolutely hated this subject, and would have enjoyed those lesson times much more if I had been allowed to do Woodwork, and my older brother would have enjoyed those lesson times much more, if he had been allowed to do Home Ec (the cooking part of it anyway) He loved cooking when he was a child, and he still loves cooking! Anyway, back to my lovely Home Ec teacher, I told her. that I would do my wal properly for the next Assessment, and get an A for it, but she didn't believe me, util she marked my work - before that Assessment, I consistently got U's, for Unsatisfactory, she then expected me to keep getting that mark, but I just hated the subject!
Fortunately that was the last time I had to do Home Ec!!????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny Southwest Arizona. Not much planned for today, so will be going with Flo. May work on a bit more unpacking in my craft room. We'll see how the mood strikes a bit later in the morning. It's only 6:30 a.m. here at the moment, so no one else up yet. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> And you didn't expect it too? ????????????
> Just having an Ex- Army Nurse in charge of the Nurses Home, when I first began my training was bad enough, becauseI was still well and truly a Minor, because the age of Adulthood was still 21, and I was shy of that by 4 years; but that was changed when I was 19, at least I think that was when it happened, and that ex-Army RN {her name was Sr Bleeze (?Sp)} acted like we were in the Army, and expected us to be in our rooms, and in our beds, by about 2130hrs, even if we had a day off, on the next day! She was a real *TYRANT*, but was pretty lax in checking on Minors, if they didn't show for their allocated shift!???????????? xoxoxo


 I loved the army life, but I was referring to the things we got up to in our time off! My family would have giddy fits if they knew the half of it.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London!!
> 
> It's Matt's 50th birthday today, he's my son-out-law. They were supposed to be having cocktails at the Gherkin in London today but they'll get there eventually I expect. I asked Sam what I could do for his birthday, she said "Apple Pie and Custard". So, I found a recipe online for the ultimate apple pie and went to it. The pastry is very rich, 4 parts flour to 3 parts butter, which made it a nightmare to roll out. However, I did it, made him a card, stuck some money in it and arranged to take it over this morning. So, we get i the car, DH has the pie on his lap. We get as far as the top of Avery Hill road, and I say "B*****, I've forgotten the custard!!" I'd actually forgotten to even make it!! We discussed going into a shop to buy some then realised neither of us had taken any money! So, with the queues outside the shops as they currently are, we decided that rather than go home and get money, we would go home and I would go in and quickly make the custard, which I did. My car has some attachments in the boot for holding bottles and suchlike upright, was never so grateful for them until today!! So, we eventually got there, I jumped out the car and put everything on the garden wall and backed up to the end of the garden before they opened the door. Matt couldn't believe how hot the custard was until we told him the story! He was chuffed to bits with it all!! Amazing what passes for an entertaining story these days!! xxxxxxxxxxx


the smallest of things give great delight, in times like these! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hi my sisters, happy Sunday and happy new week. Your card is delayed this week. But it'll be with you all soon.
> 
> I got woken up by the window cleaner, just like June, and I thought it was a squirrel battering my bedroom window with his tail. So I jumped up,out of bed, dressing gown on, look for money then gave it to him with a social distance. But unlike June, I went and lay down in bed with my thoughts (what few there are) and got up at my proper time.
> 
> Marg came up with a blueberry muffin for me, but I don't like them so she took it back. We had a bit chat and that was that.....that's as much as I've done, bar adding 2 more jigsaw pieces (2)! It should be done a year come Christmas. And some sudokus and cryptic crosswords. The days are passing. I'm going to make arrangement for birdseed, I've decided. It might be dearer than where I get nuts etc, but hopefully it's better than not having any and hopefully we might be out of lockdown when the next order is due.
> 
> Well that seems to be all today if nothing happens I can't write anything can I? (Who's that person shouting thank goodness )? ????????
> 
> I just love yawl and stay very safe.


It wasn't me!


----------



## jinx

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I do mean little corner. I did not often go out and about. Now that I cannot go out and about I want desperately to be able to do so. I will follow the rules which are to stay at home for more than a month. I think on I am number 38 knit hat. They will come in handy when my organizations look for donations later this year.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's part of the Cascade Diagonal Afghan, 25 squares in all, that I am making for my grandson as his sister pinched the last Cascade Afghan that I knitted!! ???? Xxxx


Can't wait to see it finished!
I have got to the point in Miss 11a's jacket, where the end is almost in sight! I will be so happy, to see the end of that one! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> My friend sprays his property to eliminate insects like tics but I don't trust the sprays not to be harmful to people too. Deer bring tics here. Son checks dog when she comes in and we have a plastic tic remover that gets them off and we put them in cup of water or down the toilet. Vet or pet store have the tic device. Just a bit of plastic with a notch to go under and lift the tic out. Don't want to leave part in the skin.


Nee, that would cause more problems. We are very fortunate at my house, as we have never had any ticks, since we have been here, but they are in the surrounding sand hills! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. KnitWIts this morning via Whatsapp. Then out in the garden later.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Now that is one fashionable Teddy! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, how are you all today. It's a lovely sunny day but not too warm. I started my day with washing some sheets and when I came to hang them out in the wind, I noticed I'd washed a tissue with them. There was bits of tissue over the clothes and blowing away in the wind, it was like snow had come. I actually got the Hoover out after I found where I keep it????

Then I phoned the country store at easington where I usually get my seed and I ordered premier seed, fatballs and peanuts, paid by my card, and They were delivered within the hour. So my steel bins are full of bird food and if the squirrel fancies something then he can have a little bit of nuts. My birds are well fed, with nuts, seed, suet, fatballs, sultanas mealworms, and many other delights. Just because I'm in isolation doesn't mean that they have to starve. I had to sit down for a little while after I'd done that, my back is steadily going back to the way it was about ten years ago where I had a protrusion on my disc and I had to be operated on. Or it could be the OP. anyway it hurts when I lift anything, so I couldn't care less what it is. If things ever go back to some normality I'll check it out.

Then Margaret my little friend, made some cheese scones and gave me two, so I've got one for my supper. They are very tasty. That's all my news for today I think, so I'll go and catch up love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> While Rebecca and I were politely offering the last olive to each other Mrs Ganet swooped in and pinched it!! It was funny though! Xxxx


Standards are out of the window with that sisier


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> My friend sprays his property to eliminate insects like tics but I don't trust the sprays not to be harmful to people too. Deer bring tics here. Son checks dog when she comes in and we have a plastic tic remover that gets them off and we put them in cup of water or down the toilet. Vet or pet store have the tic device. Just a bit of plastic with a notch to go under and lift the tic out. Don't want to leave part in the skin.


I had one of those for Heidi. It cost me all of 1£ from the vets and was a Marvelous little gadget, and so easy to use.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. KnitWIts this morning via Whatsapp. Then out in the garden later.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Great......


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and -3'C (27'F). It's sunny today.
> This weekend was cold. Saturday was sunny so we had a barbeque with cowboy(marinated) steaks and a potato and onion chop on the barbeque. I also did my laundry and banking. Sunday, I did nothing. All day. I didn't even knit. Just veg'ed.
> This weekend saw Canada's largest mass shooting as a denturist in Nova Scotia ended up with an RCMP vehicle and uniform and when on a killing spree in several areas in the province. One RCMP officer was killed and 16 people were injured. Several RCMP cars were burnt. The shooter was killed north of Halifax at a gas station.
> Wildlife is coming out all over. My sister had wild turkeys walking all over her yard. I have bunnies running and jumping around my back yard. Near Peterborough a black bear was spotted walking down the street. My brother has had to watch out for deer and other wildlife on his one-hour commute between his house and work. He had previously hit a deer with his car. (The deer got away.)
> There was a parade of paramedics, firemen, police cars and mounted police around the Toronto hospitals. We had a similar parade last weekend past our community health centre. A wash station has been set up in the campground in downtown Cobourg. This is where first responders can go to shower and change before going home so they are less likely to take the virus home.
> In an odd story, we've heard that a broadway actor from Canada had to have his leg amputated because of the virus. He was having clotting issues and the medicine to stop the clotting was causing internal bleeding so the decision was made to remove his leg.
> Some of the restaurants in Toronto have closed for good. The government set up loans and other payments to commercial owners so they could defer the rent payments on some of the stores and restaurants that were having problems making rent due to the virus. Some of the landlords did not pass this relief on to their tenants.
> This country, province and our county are all expecting the virus to peak this week. There has been talk about HOW to lift some of the restrictions, but we have been warned that we will not go back to the way that it was before until a vaccine is found. In our county, there are still 13 cases. It's taking a long time for these 13 to change, so they will probably survive. The deaths seem to happen within a week.
> Saturday I watched the "One World: Together at Home" concert on TV. No donations were required or solicited.


I saw on the news last night about the mad killer. What a world..... Hope you aren't too shocked. Stay safe, in more ways than one. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on the main forum and it made me smile!!


I just love it. I've sent it to John and Stephen cos I would like one I guess it's falling on deaf ears????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> This is the little baby sweater I knitted from last week's Woman's Weekly, don't like it much. And this is the Afghan so far, another 15.5 squares to do and I've just had to order more baby cashmerino from China! ÃÂ£35 for 12 x 50g balls. It is cheap and it's lively soft yarn but there's been a few knots to contend with!! Xxxx


Sweet little sweater and love the afghan xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Standards are out of the window with that sisier


What do you mean. I'm a proper lady I am!????????????xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I do mean little corner. I did not often go out and about. Now that I cannot go out and about I want desperately to be able to do so. I will follow the rules which are to stay at home for more than a month. I think on I am number 38 knit hat. They will come in handy when my organizations look for donations later this year.


Hi Jinx, here's a few photos for you


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> This is the little baby sweater I knitted from last week's Woman's Weekly, don't like it much. And this is the Afghan so far, another 15.5 squares to do and I've just had to order more baby cashmerino from China! ÃÂ£35 for 12 x 50g balls. It is cheap and it's lively soft yarn but there's been a few knots to contend with!! Xxxx


Your squares are gorgeous June, it's going to be one of your nicest afghans! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, here's a few photos for you


Do I see raspberries and rosemary? Love your garden Josephine. Morning Bentley! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Do you want it? xxxx


Think it might be a bit small, even for me. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I do mean little corner. I did not often go out and about. Now that I cannot go out and about I want desperately to be able to do so. I will follow the rules which are to stay at home for more than a month. I think on I am number 38 knit hat. They will come in handy when my organizations look for donations later this year.


It always happens doesn't it, as soon as you can't have something you want it? This week it's going out, last week was rice, wonder what it will be next week. xx :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I fully understand, all of my teachers said the same about me, except my Home Ec teacher, she honestly thought I was totally hopeless in that subject, and once after a particularly bad grade, she asked me why I bothered even attending school; to which I answered that I loved learning NEW things. She then told me that I wasn't showing that very well, and I was falling miserably. I absolutely hated this subject, and would have enjoyed those lesson times much more if I had been allowed to do Woodwork, and my older brother would have enjoyed those lesson times much more, if he had been allowed to do Home Ec (the cooking part of it anyway) He loved cooking when he was a child, and he still loves cooking! Anyway, back to my lovely Home Ec teacher, I told her. that I would do my wal properly for the next Assessment, and get an A for it, but she didn't believe me, util she marked my work - before that Assessment, I consistently got U's, for Unsatisfactory, she then expected me to keep getting that mark, but I just hated the subject!
> Fortunately that was the last time I had to do Home Ec!!????????????


You hated Home Ec! We always liked it because it was a chance to eat! Who cares if we made muffins every week, we were ravenous kids! :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Southwest Arizona. Not much planned for today, so will be going with Flo. May work on a bit more unpacking in my craft room. We'll see how the mood strikes a bit later in the morning. It's only 6:30 a.m. here at the moment, so no one else up yet. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Did Mr Ric bring his plane home yet? How are you liking Arizona life? Sending hugs to you! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Do I see raspberries and rosemary? Love your garden Josephine. Morning Bentley! xoxoxo


Yes raspberries and rosemary. Also white currants, gooseberries and sage. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Did Mr Ric bring his plane home yet? How are you liking Arizona life? Sending hugs to you! xoxoxo


No, the plane is still up in its hangar in Washington. We're enjoying life here in Arizona. Had a snake out near the front door a couple of days ago. It was about 6 feet long. There's a bird nest with young birds in it near where the snake was and we think the snake was trying to get up to it. It moved around a little bit and then disappeared. Probably didn't like us watching it. I was glad to see it gone. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I do mean little corner. I did not often go out and about. Now that I cannot go out and about I want desperately to be able to do so. I will follow the rules which are to stay at home for more than a month. I think on I am number 38 knit hat. They will come in handy when my organizations look for donations later this year.


Lately my brain feels muddled, I get up and wonder what am I supposed to do today.. what do I usually do on Today's? It's an odd feeling and I don't like it! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> No, the plane is still up in its hangar in Washington. We're enjoying life here in Arizona. Had a snake out near the front door a couple of days ago. It was about 6 feet long. There's a bird nest with young birds in it near where the snake was and we think the snake was trying to get up to it. It moved around a little bit and then disappeared. Probably didn't like us watching it. I was glad to see it gone. :sm02: xxxooo


I suppose you will get used to all this wildlife eventually... or maybe not! :sm06: xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Yes raspberries and rosemary. Also white currants, gooseberries and sage. Xx


Do you make anything with the gooseberries? I admire your garden so much! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I like the sweater and what you've done on the afghan so far. Well done! xxxooo


Thanks hun, it takes more concentration than I usually have but I'm getting there!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. I've been trying to make myself a cup of tea. So far, empty pot. And a cup of hot water with no tea bag. 3rd time is the charm.
> Everyone have a great, safe day.


I'll join you for a virtual cuppa and we'll catch up on all things Canadian Eh! :sm02: oxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I do mean little corner. I did not often go out and about. Now that I cannot go out and about I want desperately to be able to do so. I will follow the rules which are to stay at home for more than a month. I think on I am number 38 knit hat. They will come in handy when my organizations look for donations later this year.


Well done on the hats, I was doing the same but I got bored so having a break and doing mitred square blankets instead but I'm starting to get bored with those too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> What do you mean. I'm a proper lady I am!????????????xxxxx


You may be but you are also a little olive snatcher!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Your squares are gorgeous June, it's going to be one of your nicest afghans! xoxoxo


Thanks Trish, I hope so, it's for a very special fella!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Think it might be a bit small, even for me. xxxx :sm23:


hehehehe!!! xxxx I meant the pattern love!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I suppose you will get used to all this wildlife eventually... or maybe not! :sm06: xoxo


Will try to, but in the meantime ... xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You hated Home Ec! We always liked it because it was a chance to eat! Who cares if we made muffins every week, we were ravenous kids! :sm23: xoxo


We were supposed to take our culinary efforts home but unless it was fish pie or something equally disgusting, we ate it at school!! My poor mum never saw the brownies or cookies or Victoria sponge!! I like fish pie now!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> hehehehe!!! xxxx I meant the pattern love!! xxxx


No thanks, I'm into gnomes at the moment. xxxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Do you make anything with the gooseberries? I admire your garden so much! xoxox


I make jam and if there's a lot I will freeze some to make winter puddings. X


----------



## Islander

Very sad what happened in Halifax with the mass shootings.. think 19 people dead now. This kind of violence isn't heard of here normally, the world is becoming crazier as the days go by.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I make jam and if there's a lot I will freeze some to make winter puddings. X


I had a gooseberry plant but never did anything with it.. it fed the birds! I think Saskatoon berries are more popular here, some rave about Saskatoon pies.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You may be but you are also a little olive snatcher!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It was lonely????xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> We were supposed to take our culinary efforts home but unless it was fish pie or something equally disgusting, we ate it at school!! My poor mum never saw the brownies or cookies or Victoria sponge!! I like fish pie now!! xxxx


We used to do full meals, but only the teachers were allowed to feast on them.. :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I had a gooseberry plant but never did anything with it.. it fed the birds! I think Saskatoon berries are more popular here, some rave about Saskatoon pies.


Not heard of those berries. Xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Not heard of those berries. Xx


I like wild Oregon grape berries, they make a rich purple winey tasting tart jelly that is wonderful on toast! Do you have anything like this in your woods? Bet they would do a nice natural dye as well!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I like wild Oregon grape berries, they make a rich purple winey tasting tart jelly that is wonderful on toast! Do you have anything like this in your woods? Bet they would do a nice natural dye as well!


I think that's what we call mahonia. Google says they are rich in vit C with tart taste but can induce vomiting if consumed in large quantities. So I guess a small amount of jam could be ok. I love blackcurrant jam, similar taste I would think. Xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I think that's what we call mahonia. Google says they are rich in vit C with tart taste but can induce vomiting if consumed in large quantities. So I guess a small amount of jam could be ok. I love blackcurrant jam, similar taste I would think. Xx


We have 2 varieties of Mahonia here, a tall bush with glorious smelling yellow bunchy flowers and the low crawling bush variety known as Oregon grape. Herbal folk do use the roots for medicinal with care. The berries of the low bush aren't toxic to my knowledge. I can't get enough Oregon grape jelly, preferring it over most other fruit jelly's and it makes great wine as well! My neighbour put up an "Elk fence" between us last fall and my "berry patch" is on her side.. maybe if I give her some jelly she'll let me harvest this year. :sm02:

Which one do you have Josephine? The link has a jelly recipe. :sm02: 
https://www.healthbenefitstimes.com/oregon-grape/


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's been raining and might snow this afternoon as the temperature is dropping.
I know of one of the Nova Scotia victims. The shooter burned 5 houses and her house was one of the houses. Dawn had worked at the old folks home that my employer operates that had the outbreak. She had retired last year and moved to Nova Scotia with her husband, like a lot of my fellow employees and myself want to do. Her house was burned down by the shooter and she hasn't been heard of since.
Good news. The numbers were out yesterday and we have flattened the curve slightly. Not enough to lift the state of emergency, but an improvement. But, a jail near Toronto had to be closed down when they had over 80 cases and the inmates were moved to a Toronto jail. Also a meat packing plant had to be closed when 1/3 of the workers tested positive.
The national parks and provincial parks will remain closed through the end of May so the May 24 weekend when most people escape to the woods to go camping to celebrate the beginning of summer, is cancelled. Octoberfest, which runs the end of September and beginning of October, has been cancelled. The Canadian National Exhibition at the end of August is also being considered for cancellation.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's the Queen's birthday. Happy Birthday, your Majesty. Stay safe and live longer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I like wild Oregon grape berries, they make a rich purple winey tasting tart jelly that is wonderful on toast! Do you have anything like this in your woods? Bet they would do a nice natural dye as well!


This looks like the road grapes that we have here. Supposedly there are 60 varieties of wild grape native to Ontario. We used to make a port wine from the grapes. It was rich and full of pectin. Probably would have made a better jam.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I had a gooseberry plant but never did anything with it.. it fed the birds! I think Saskatoon berries are more popular here, some rave about Saskatoon pies.





PurpleFi said:


> Not heard of those berries. Xx


We used to have lots of berry bushes at our old house. But Saskatoon berry bush wouldn't grow there.
We had gooseberries, red currant, white currant and black currant, raspberry and blackberries,


----------



## nitz8catz

I have the feeling that Islander and myself are the only ones who can post at the moment. Jump over to Ravelry if that is the case.
I may need to set up a new thread.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We used to do full meals, but only the teachers were allowed to feast on them.. :sm17:


I bet that wasn't always as good as it sounds!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: I would have been so tempted to put 'extra' ingredients in!!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We were supposed to take our culinary efforts home but unless it was fish pie or something equally disgusting, we ate it at school!! My poor mum never saw the brownies or cookies or Victoria sponge!! I like fish pie now!! xxxx





Islander said:


> We used to do full meals, but only the teachers were allowed to feast on them.. :sm17:


Our home ec was split between cooking and sewing, but we didn't have enough machines. So have the class spent months doing white sauce. (I can do white sauce very well). Then spent the other half making an apron. My apron was judged "acceptable". After the white sauce, we were taught how to do eggs, scrambled and souffle'd. Do you know how often a souffle falls when you are learning to cook.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's been raining and might snow this afternoon as the temperature is dropping.
> I know of one of the Nova Scotia victims. The shooter burned 5 houses and her house was one of the houses. Dawn had worked at the old folks home that my employer operates that had the outbreak. She had retired last year and moved to Nova Scotia with her husband, like a lot of my fellow employees and myself want to do. Her house was burned down by the shooter and she hasn't been heard of since.
> Good news. The numbers were out yesterday and we have flattened the curve slightly. Not enough to lift the state of emergency, but an improvement. But, a jail near Toronto had to be closed down when they had over 80 cases and the inmates were moved to a Toronto jail. Also a meat packing plant had to be closed when 1/3 of the workers tested positive.
> The national parks and provincial parks will remain closed through the end of May so the May 24 weekend when most people escape to the woods to go camping to celebrate the beginning of summer, is cancelled. Octoberfest, which runs the end of September and beginning of October, has been cancelled. The Canadian National Exhibition at the end of August is also being considered for cancellation.


So sorry about Dawn, I hope she turns out to be ok. After what you say about the prison and the meat plant, I'm beginning to wonder if the virus is being spread through food?! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I had a gooseberry plant but never did anything with it.. it fed the birds! I think Saskatoon berries are more popular here, some rave about Saskatoon pies.


We have a couple red currant plants on this property and we have never been able to get berries off them because of the birds. Birds like eating the berries before they are ripe.
We also have a star magnolia bush at the back of the yard. The blue jays and squirrels are eating the flower bud off that bush.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's the Queen's birthday. Happy Birthday, your Majesty. Stay safe and live longer.


Yes, so it is and I wish Her Majesty the best birthday she can have and more to come which she will be able to celebrate!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

We have a flower. I think it is a bluebell. But we have never had them before. I hope it can survive the snow this afternoon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Very sad what happened in Halifax with the mass shootings.. think 19 people dead now. This kind of violence isn't heard of here normally, the world is becoming crazier as the days go by.


And they may never know what happened there, as the shooter was shot and didn't leave a message behind.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, so it is and I wish Her Majesty the best birthday she can have and more to come which she will be able to celebrate!! xxxx


That's a lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So sorry about Dawn, I hope she turns out to be ok. After what you say about the prison and the meat plant, I'm beginning to wonder if the virus is being spread through food?! xxxx


Our health experts are saying, if you cook the food, the virus will be killed. We have had problems/contamination caused by food packaging machinery before. The machines aren't always cleaned as thoroughly as they should be at the end of the shift. After working a full shift, would you want to have to clean your work area. Those functions should be performed by separate people.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I make jam and if there's a lot I will freeze some to make winter puddings. X


I never thought of freezing berries for puddings. If I'm ever able to go to farmer's markets again, I may try that.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No thanks, I'm into gnomes at the moment. xxxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I just finished my Brioche poncho. Picture once I've put all the ends in.
And I finished the body of my pandemic pullover.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You may be but you are also a little olive snatcher!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


If I had been there, I might have snatched it too. Love olives!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well done on the hats, I was doing the same but I got bored so having a break and doing mitred square blankets instead but I'm starting to get bored with those too!! xxxx


I'm ready to start something new, and my pullover doesn't have sleeves yet. :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'll join you for a virtual cuppa and we'll catch up on all things Canadian Eh! :sm02: oxoxo


We'd have to pick a time. You're 5 hours behind me. Maybe on the weekend? I'll raise my cup of Yorkshire thinking of you. (Yes, I actually made a full cup this morning :sm11: :sm11: )


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> No, the plane is still up in its hangar in Washington. We're enjoying life here in Arizona. Had a snake out near the front door a couple of days ago. It was about 6 feet long. There's a bird nest with young birds in it near where the snake was and we think the snake was trying to get up to it. It moved around a little bit and then disappeared. Probably didn't like us watching it. I was glad to see it gone. xxxooo





Islander said:


> I suppose you will get used to all this wildlife eventually... or maybe not! :sm06: xoxo


I'd say steer clear until you figure out which ones are "friendly" wildlife.
We used to have a couple of black racers that lived in the pumphouse of our house in Florida. They kept the poisonous rattlesnakes away, so we encouraged them to stay put, even though mum is deathly afraid of snakes and refused to go into the back yard when the snakes were out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Lately my brain feels muddled, I get up and wonder what am I supposed to do today.. what do I usually do on Today's? It's an odd feeling and I don't like it! xoxox


Is it time to start marking a calendar? The lady in the cubicle next to mine used to put an X through the day on the calendar so she knew what day it was.
All the days seem the same when you do the same thing over and over. I'm surprised that a month has passed already.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You hated Home Ec! We always liked it because it was a chance to eat! Who cares if we made muffins every week, we were ravenous kids! :sm23: xoxo


All of our white sauce ended up in the garbage.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I just finished my Brioche poncho. Picture once I've put all the ends in.
> And I finished the body of my pandemic pullover.


Lovely photo of you Mav xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Yeh I can post now. Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Been making bags for trauma teddies.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have the feeling that Islander and myself are the only ones who can post at the moment. Jump over to Ravelry if that is the case.
> I may need to set up a new thread.


Don't know about the others but I'm back on. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It always happens doesn't it, as soon as you can't have something you want it? This week it's going out, last week was rice, wonder what it will be next week. xx :sm17: :sm17:


We are still having shortages of all baking goods. Flour, sugar and baking powder.
I got my Costco delivery. They take almost 2 weeks after I've ordered. The local grocery store only has small portions of anything and if I only want to go shopping every 2 weeks then Costco's large sizes are the way that I have to go. Especially when the local grocery has restrictions on everything. I can only get 2 of anything. We keep a list on the fridge and I order from Costco's website once I have enough for free shipping. We ran out of basmati rice and I can't replace that yet, but I have a big bag of parboiled that we will use until the basmati is replaced.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Yeh I can post now. Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Been making bags for trauma teddies.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Happy Tuesday.
Nice to "see" you again.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So sorry about Dawn, I hope she turns out to be ok. After what you say about the prison and the meat plant, I'm beginning to wonder if the virus is being spread through food?! xxxx


That might mean we have to give up food. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo of you Mav xxx


Ah thanks


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know about the others but I'm back on. xx :sm24:


I'm glad it was temporary.
Welcome back.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get set up at the card table.
Everyone have a nice safe Tuesday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good afternoon all from a sunny and breezy Norfolk. It was morning when I tried first but pleased to see we're all back together again now. Not a lot planned for the afternoon, did a couple of loads of washing this morning and blocked another shawl. Finished teddy last night and dressed him. It looks as though we've got another mole in the front garden, hopefully his is just passing through. Off to do some knitting now, try and enjoy your day and stay safe. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That would be wonderful to go through the old photos.
> Mum had the brilliant idea to digitize all the old photos here so, except for a couple of albums where the photos were glued in, I have to pull out DVDs and run them thru a pc or the TV now.


Dad and that with ellaf the photos that he and mum took over the years, but he used a programme that none of us had, and also forgot to tellus what programme he did use, and now no one can open the copies that he gave each of us! The other thing he did with the photos, was that he didn't include any labels that were with the photos, when they were in the Albums, so there are lots of DVD'S full of photos, with many unidentifiable people in them! 
He did a brilliant Job of getting them in the correct time lines also, but they are no good, If we don't know who they are! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my cold sunny little corner of the world. It looks beautiful outside and I certainly 
enjoy seeing the sunshine. 
I could not purchase regular Tylenol had to get arthritis strength. 
They are suppose to be stronger and work quicker. Do not believe everything your read. Worse thing is one is not suppose to take them for 8 hours. I have another hour to wait to again get rid of this awful headache. I need to see the chiropractor, but cannot do that for several weeks yet. Sigh, poor me.???? No fever, no shortness of breath, and no cough so I know I really have nothing to complain about.
To make baking powder, combine half a teaspoon of cream of tartar and a quarter teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda.


----------



## Xiang

Hey Susan, do you know if your Woodpecker has raised any chicks, in the previous 18 months, because it really sounds like there is a woodpecker, pecking on a roof very close to my house ...... there is a very persistant "tap, tap, tap"; which is beginning to get quite annoying!???????????? .Seems like that woodpecker has finished whatever he was making, so he can now stay here!????????☺ xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold sunny little corner of the world. It looks beautiful outside and I certainly
> enjoy seeing the sunshine.
> I could not purchase regular Tylenol had to get arthritis strength.
> They are suppose to be stronger and work quicker. Do not believe everything your read. Worse thing is one is not suppose to take them for 8 hours. I have another hour to wait to again get rid of this awful headache. I need to see the chiropractor, but cannot do that for several weeks yet. Sigh, poor me.???? No fever, no shortness of breath, and no cough so I know I really have nothing to complain about.
> To make baking powder, combine half a teaspoon of cream of tartar and a quarter teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda.


Hope you can get rid of your headache soon, hope you can still enjoy the sunshine. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley keeping an eye on the garden.


And he is doing the Self Isolation like a pro! Well done Bently! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning and happy Easter to you all!! Lovely day here again, guess I will be out in the garden later but apart from that, nothing planned. Have finished cleaning and reorganising my kitchen cupboards, can't find a thing now!! :sm23:
> 
> Hope you all have the best day you can, lot of love, as always!! xxxxxxxx


What an absolutely sweet picture! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone it's been 9C. Again today, very cold and overcast. Definitely not sitting out weather. I hope you girlies down south have had it hot. I've had a few Easter cards on line today and more jokes. Which I don't mind at all.
> 
> Lynn rang me for a chat and thank goodness she is taking this lockdown serious. She wasn't going to at first, but that's human isn't it? I heard she was out walking, trouble is she's 78. We will be having a good lunch out when this is over. Roy her DH is doing ok with his heart condition and he is 83. I must admit I think the figures are very scary. I'm not liking them one little bit. I'll be pleased when everyone is safe.
> 
> I've done a little bit more jigsaw but none that you'd notice. My tum is still acting itself up, but I believe it's the worry of this virus. I'm trying to pretend I'm ok but deep down inside I'm worried. Are any of you? Or is it me being a silly person.
> 
> That's all I've got to write about at the moment. Except, jinx where are you? Can you pm someone so as they can tell us you are ok? Love yawl.


Susan, I have had 2 mini- breakdowns, since this pandemic began! I am not so worried now, as it looks like things might be looking brighter, in my State; we haven't had any new cases for 3, or 4 days now, and the non-urgent (can't think of the word I really want????) operations are going to start up again after the Anzac Day Weekend! 
So that is a positive move, and I might get my eye done, in the next 3 months! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well I have caught up a little, but will have to leave it now, and do some more tomorrow, once my eye has rested again! Enjoy your day, and I am going to either do some spinning, or some knitting!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Susan, I have had 2 mini- breakdowns, since this pandemic began! I am not so worried now, as it looks like things might be looking brighter, in my State; we haven't had any new cases for 3, or 4 days now, and the non-urgent (can't think of the word I really want????) operations are going to start up again after the Anzac Day Weekend!
> So that is a positive move, and I might get my eye done, in the next 3 months! ???????????????? xoxoxo


Is the word 'elective' you're looking for? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I have the feeling that Islander and myself are the only ones who can post at the moment. Jump over to Ravelry if that is the case.
> I may need to set up a new thread.


Glad everyone appears to be able to get back on here. Wonder what that was all about? xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I just finished my Brioche poncho. Picture once I've put all the ends in.
> And I finished the body of my pandemic pullover.


Both you and the pullover look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a sunny and breezy Norfolk. It was morning when I tried first but pleased to see we're all back together again now. Not a lot planned for the afternoon, did a couple of loads of washing this morning and blocked another shawl. Finished teddy last night and dressed him. It looks as though we've got another mole in the front garden, hopefully his is just passing through. Off to do some knitting now, try and enjoy your day and stay safe. xx


Another great teddy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny and warm southwest Arizona. Supposed to be in the upper 70sF here today, but heading up into the 90sF later in the week (and probably over 100F in many places). Going to enjoy this cooler weather today. Not much planned today. Took care of some paper sorting and bill paying yesterday. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a sunny and breezy Norfolk. It was morning when I tried first but pleased to see we're all back together again now. Not a lot planned for the afternoon, did a couple of loads of washing this morning and blocked another shawl. Finished teddy last night and dressed him. It looks as though we've got another mole in the front garden, hopefully his is just passing through. Off to do some knitting now, try and enjoy your day and stay safe. xx


Nice teddy. I've been making bags for ours x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Glad everyone appears to be able to get back on here. Wonder what that was all about? xxxooo


Someone, somewhere had "backend" trouble, not sure anyone dare ask. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been blue sky and sunny but very cold. I went out to feed the birds and boy o boy did I feel the cold. I've done nothing today. Just sudoku and trying to do the daily mail cryptic crossword. It's not happening for me these days. 

I could really do with some groceries in. I'm running out of essentials. I've always had a packed fridge/freezer and full pantry but it's all disappearing.im either going to eat less or have a bigger shop. Michelle hasn't been to Asda this week so that's why I'm low. There's certain things I prefer from there. I feel a bit rough asking Stephen because he's shopping for three families on a Thursday. I've got my dinner in the fridge for tomorrow. 

What have you all been up to. I listened to the BBC news this lunchtime as usual and it was just a repeat of the days before. But I feel I've got to watch. 

Hope you are all well. Stay safe love yawl xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> No, the plane is still up in its hangar in Washington. We're enjoying life here in Arizona. Had a snake out near the front door a couple of days ago. It was about 6 feet long. There's a bird nest with young birds in it near where the snake was and we think the snake was trying to get up to it. It moved around a little bit and then disappeared. Probably didn't like us watching it. I was glad to see it gone. :sm02: xxxooo


Pam, I'd have left the country.....????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Yes, so it is and I wish Her Majesty the best birthday she can have and more to come which she will be able to celebrate!! xxxx


Happy birthday queen Elizabeth. Do you know I watched bbc news at lunchtime, and I done believe it was mentioned. That's disgusting. If I'm wrong I apologise.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We have a flower. I think it is a bluebell. But we have never had them before. I hope it can survive the snow this afternoon.


It looks like bluebell, and it should return next year.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have a flower. I think it is a bluebell. But we have never had them before. I hope it can survive the snow this afternoon.


Oooh, you'll never get rid of them now!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Very nice mav


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just finished my Brioche poncho. Picture once I've put all the ends in.
> And I finished the body of my pandemic pullover.


Looking good, lovely lady!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> If I had been there, I might have snatched it too. Love olives!


Well yes and I think Rebecca and I do too!! Would love to have seen you and Mrs P scrapping on the floor for an olive while we two looked on with distain!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> That might mean we have to give up food. xxxx :sm15:


God forbid.....that's the only bit of pleasure I have at the moment. Haha. I'm running low.....lower.....lowest.....


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a sunny and breezy Norfolk. It was morning when I tried first but pleased to see we're all back together again now. Not a lot planned for the afternoon, did a couple of loads of washing this morning and blocked another shawl. Finished teddy last night and dressed him. It looks as though we've got another mole in the front garden, hopefully his is just passing through. Off to do some knitting now, try and enjoy your day and stay safe. xx


That's cute......raffle it for your local NHS? It's good . Did you make it up?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That might mean we have to give up food. xxxx :sm15:


.....although that state of affairs wouldn't last long!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a sunny and breezy Norfolk. It was morning when I tried first but pleased to see we're all back together again now. Not a lot planned for the afternoon, did a couple of loads of washing this morning and blocked another shawl. Finished teddy last night and dressed him. It looks as though we've got another mole in the front garden, hopefully his is just passing through. Off to do some knitting now, try and enjoy your day and stay safe. xx


Awww, that's great, he has a lovely smile!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hey Susan, do you know if your Woodpecker has raised any chicks, in the previous 18 months, because it really sounds like there is a woodpecker, pecking on a roof very close to my house ...... there is a very persistant "tap, tap, tap"; which is beginning to get quite annoying!???????????? .Seems like that woodpecker has finished whatever he was making, so he can now stay here!????????☺ xoxoxo


Just be pleased he's not on the metal on your chimney. Girl does he sound loud....pneumatic drill springs to mind. They can hear him over the beck.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Susan, I have had 2 mini- breakdowns, since this pandemic began! I am not so worried now, as it looks like things might be looking brighter, in my State; we haven't had any new cases for 3, or 4 days now, and the non-urgent (can't think of the word I really want????) operations are going to start up again after the Anzac Day Weekend!
> So that is a positive move, and I might get my eye done, in the next 3 months! ???????????????? xoxoxo


I hope all goes well for your eyes and that you pick up a bit. It's easy to get down with something like this. My kp and watts app are bringing me through. FaceTime with the family a visit (so the groceries can get thrown at me) on a Friday. I have watts app video with Josephine and Karen next door. Love jokes on my watts app. No...I'm ok. Bloody fed up but I'm fine.....I could do more in the way of housework, but don't think that's a good ideas.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Glad everyone appears to be able to get back on here. Wonder what that was all about? xxxooo


Admin knew the sanest person of us all (me) doesn't come on until late afternoon. So what's the rush? ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Dad and that with ellaf the photos that he and mum took over the years, but he used a programme that none of us had, and also forgot to tellus what programme he did use, and now no one can open the copies that he gave each of us! The other thing he did with the photos, was that he didn't include any labels that were with the photos, when they were in the Albums, so there are lots of DVD'S full of photos, with many unidentifiable people in them!
> He did a brilliant Job of getting them in the correct time lines also, but they are no good, If we don't know who they are! ???????????????? xoxoxo


Oh, what a shame but I guess if you don't know who they are, you don't really need the photos!! I inherited a bag of sepia photos with nothing written on the back so I'm afraid I binned them, it wasn't an easy thing to do!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold sunny little corner of the world. It looks beautiful outside and I certainly
> enjoy seeing the sunshine.
> I could not purchase regular Tylenol had to get arthritis strength.
> They are suppose to be stronger and work quicker. Do not believe everything your read. Worse thing is one is not suppose to take them for 8 hours. I have another hour to wait to again get rid of this awful headache. I need to see the chiropractor, but cannot do that for several weeks yet. Sigh, poor me.???? No fever, no shortness of breath, and no cough so I know I really have nothing to complain about.
> To make baking powder, combine half a teaspoon of cream of tartar and a quarter teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda.


Hi jinx!! So sorry you have a bad head, I hope it leaves you alone soon!! It is beautiful outside here too, I should be out in it!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Someone, somewhere had "backend" trouble, not sure anyone dare ask. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Haha Jackie we went into that one on watts app. I think June's standards are starting to run after Josephine's now....


----------



## lifeline

Good afternoon. I thought it was Wednesday today! 

I've been doing some sewing....for the children in my class


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well yes and I think Rebecca and I do too!! Would love to have seen you and Mrs P scrapping on the floor for an olive while we two looked on with distain!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I don't like olives.....just saying


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad everyone appears to be able to get back on here. Wonder what that was all about? xxxooo


I was hoping maybe they were making an adjustment so that Lisa and Angela could get back on but no sign of them yet!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I don't like olives.....just saying


I prefer the green ones...


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been blue sky and sunny but very cold. I went out to feed the birds and boy o boy did I feel the cold. I've done nothing today. Just sudoku and trying to do the daily mail cryptic crossword. It's not happening for me these days.
> 
> I could really do with some groceries in. I'm running out of essentials. I've always had a packed fridge/freezer and full pantry but it's all disappearing.im either going to eat less or have a bigger shop. Michelle hasn't been to Asda this week so that's why I'm low. There's certain things I prefer from there. I feel a bit rough asking Stephen because he's shopping for three families on a Thursday. I've got my dinner in the fridge for tomorrow.
> 
> What have you all been up to. I listened to the BBC news this lunchtime as usual and it was just a repeat of the days before. But I feel I've got to watch.
> 
> Hope you are all well. Stay safe love yawl xxxxx


Are you not knitting love? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. I thought it was Wednesday today!
> 
> I've been doing some sewing....for the children in my class


They are lovely for your class Rebecca. Well done.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday queen Elizabeth. Do you know I watched bbc news at lunchtime, and I done believe it was mentioned. That's disgusting. If I'm wrong I apologise.


I heard it on one news broadcast but I think they are seriously playing it down because of the situation, which is a shame, 94 years is something to celebrate, whoever you are!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> That's cute......raffle it for your local NHS? It's good . Did you make it up?


No it's a free pattern, I did think about raffling it but can't work out how to sell tickets or collect money with social distancing. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Haha Jackie we went into that one on watts app. I think June's standards are starting to run after Josephine's now....


I learned from the best!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Are you not knitting love? xxxx


When I went to Josephine's last septemberish was it? I started a baby coat for Margaret's baby to be born. She's coming to 3mths now and I'm no further forward. Knitting and I just aren't good friends really. What I need is a room full of special sisters with their knitting and then I might feel like it?


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. I thought it was Wednesday today!
> 
> I've been doing some sewing....for the children in my class


Wow, they're lovely Rebecca, they will be so thrilled!! How did you get the letters so straight and neat? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I don't like olives.....just saying


You can be referee next time then!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> No it's a free pattern, I did think about raffling it but can't work out how to sell tickets or collect money with social distancing. xx


You've got a point there. It is lovely though. It's a shame for it not to be on show.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> When I went to Josephine's last septemberish was it? I started a baby coat for Margaret's baby to be born. She's coming to 3mths now and I'm no further forward. Knitting and I just aren't good friends really. What I need is a room full of special sisters with their knitting and then I might feel like it?


Yeah but then we're all busy nattering instead of knitting!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Wow, they're lovely Rebecca, they will be so thrilled!! How did you get the letters so straight and neat? xxxx


Thanks, squared paper to draw them out and then used material with iron on backing


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> When I went to Josephine's last septemberish was it? I started a baby coat for Margaret's baby to be born. She's coming to 3mths now and I'm no further forward. Knitting and I just aren't good friends really. What I need is a room full of special sisters with their knitting and then I might feel like it?


Wouldn't it be great


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thanks, squared paper to draw them out and then used material with iron on backing


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Yeah but then we're all busy nattering instead of knitting!!! :sm23: xxxx


Cowls spring to mind hahahahaha


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Pam, I'd have left the country.....????????????????


I know. It's was a bit unnerving, but at least it wasn't a rattler. That probably would have bothered me more. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Admin knew the sanest person of us all (me) doesn't come on until late afternoon. So what's the rush? ????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. I thought it was Wednesday today!
> 
> I've been doing some sewing....for the children in my class


Those are all wonderful, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I was hoping maybe they were making an adjustment so that Lisa and Angela could get back on but no sign of them yet!! xxxx


That would be wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Cowls spring to mind hahahahaha


I tried to find a picture of that but I can't!! Have you or Josephine got a picture of that awful cowl? ???????? Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Someone, somewhere had "backend" trouble, not sure anyone dare ask. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I did, not ha a reply thoughx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I did, not ha a reply thoughx


Perhaps it was a bit embarrassing. xx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps it was a bit embarrassing. xx :sm12: :sm12:


Have now had a reply. My problem has been resolved!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Have now had a reply. My problem has been resolved!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> It was lonely????xxx


so it joined all the many others inside Josephine?


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> It's the Queen's birthday. Happy Birthday, your Majesty. Stay safe and live longer.


Yes please, your majesty. Have many more birthdays.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, so it is and I wish Her Majesty the best birthday she can have and more to come which she will be able to celebrate!! xxxx


She is so beautiful, especially when she smiles.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We have a flower. I think it is a bluebell. But we have never had them before. I hope it can survive the snow this afternoon.


It looks like a bluebell. It will survive anything except being moved.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I just finished my Brioche poncho. Picture once I've put all the ends in.
> And I finished the body of my pandemic pullover.


and you look lovely in it. Good to see you.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> That might mean we have to give up food. xxxx :sm15:


No, just throw it into our mouths from 6 feet away.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a sunny and breezy Norfolk. It was morning when I tried first but pleased to see we're all back together again now. Not a lot planned for the afternoon, did a couple of loads of washing this morning and blocked another shawl. Finished teddy last night and dressed him. It looks as though we've got another mole in the front garden, hopefully his is just passing through. Off to do some knitting now, try and enjoy your day and stay safe. xx


Love him. I had to order some wool, which came yesterday. I have made his head and am now doing the body. I was able to start the head as I had fawn wool for his muzzle.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday queen Elizabeth. Do you know I watched bbc news at lunchtime, and I done believe it was mentioned. That's disgusting. If I'm wrong I apologise.


I didn't see it mentioned. I join you in your disgust! It's not as if there is much news other than C.....


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Awww, that's great, he has a lovely smile!! xxxx


Don't most doctors?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> When I went to Josephine's last septemberish was it? I started a baby coat for Margaret's baby to be born. She's coming to 3mths now and I'm no further forward. Knitting and I just aren't good friends really. What I need is a room full of special sisters with their knitting and then I might feel like it?


Oh boy do we ever need that. I'm sure I knit faster and longer when we are together.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good afternoon folks, it looks as though we are up and running again, hopefully. Another sunny day here in Norfolk, I really am getting used to this weather, just wish I was up and running (or even walking) again so I could get out in the garden. still got another shawl on the blocks and dinner is over so the rest of the day is mine. Hope this gets through, stay safe. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

It looks as if it has totally broken down.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> It looks as if it has totally broken down.


Several of our ladies on What'sAp are saying they haven't been able to get on here today. I hope it's fixed soon. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Several of our ladies on What'sAp are saying they haven't been able to get on here today. I hope it's fixed soon. :sm03: xxxooo


Yeh made it. Good afternoon everyone and happy Wednesday. Got my shortd on today. It's lovely in the garden. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've had a busy day. I've not rushed myself at all, those days are over. I sat and reminisced out of the window with my coffee this morning, I've nothing to rush for...hope you are all well.

I got some shopping from Michelle next door, she did me proud with the coffees and ready meals. Then I unpacked the food and went outside round to Karen's, and I sat with the window open and she assured me she wasn't cold. The dog sits on the window ledge so she is eye level to me when I sit outside. She loves it. I get kisses and alsorts of hugs. I love her to pieces. I had my hot chocolate with Karen and Andrew. He was telling me that Asda, are not letting NHS workers in straight away anymore, but we aren't sure why. I bet someone's abused it, prove me wrong Asda!

When I came back I took all the rubbish out for the bin men on Friday and then I fed the birds..... By then it was my lunch time, so I ate and watched the news on tv. My friend Wendy has had a letter from the hospital to say she is very vulnerable with her heart so she has to self isolate for 12 weeks!???????????????? doesn't seem to matter that she has already had 4 weeks already. I'm steadily losing faith in folk. That seems to. E the last of my news today. If I get any slower I'll be slower than a tortoise????????????

Don't forget I love yawl. I see that kp has waited for the sanest sister to come online again....nite girls


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I tried to find a picture of that but I can't!! Have you or Josephine got a picture of that awful cowl? ???????? Xxxx


Nope


----------



## lifeline

Good afternoon. Nothing to report here, just having a cuppa and flapjack


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Nope


It might be on my old computer. When I find it I'll have a look xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. Nothing to report here, just having a cuppa and flapjack


Ive done some laundry today and then videod with Susan and then Peter's cousin in Scotland. It is now wine o'clock ????xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It looks as if it has totally broken down.


There's an apology on the main forum from admin. xx


----------



## Islander

aha... back on!


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. I thought it was Wednesday today!
> 
> I've been doing some sewing....for the children in my class


Beautiful bags Rebecca, lucky kids! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Someone, somewhere had "backend" trouble, not sure anyone dare ask. xx :sm23: :sm23:


The sites always constipated... :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oooh, you'll never get rid of them now!!!!


The elk seem to keep my bluebells from flourishing.. natural birth control! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been blue sky and sunny but very cold. I went out to feed the birds and boy o boy did I feel the cold. I've done nothing today. Just sudoku and trying to do the daily mail cryptic crossword. It's not happening for me these days.
> 
> I could really do with some groceries in. I'm running out of essentials. I've always had a packed fridge/freezer and full pantry but it's all disappearing.im either going to eat less or have a bigger shop. Michelle hasn't been to Asda this week so that's why I'm low. There's certain things I prefer from there. I feel a bit rough asking Stephen because he's shopping for three families on a Thursday. I've got my dinner in the fridge for tomorrow.
> 
> What have you all been up to. I listened to the BBC news this lunchtime as usual and it was just a repeat of the days before. But I feel I've got to watch.
> 
> Hope you are all well. Stay safe love yawl xxxxx


I'm craving liver and onions.. but I'm not sure I want someone else to pick my liver out, I'm sort of picky about that, like it fresh, sliced thinly and without membranes. Thankful for what I do get right now with the help of others though. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a sunny and breezy Norfolk. It was morning when I tried first but pleased to see we're all back together again now. Not a lot planned for the afternoon, did a couple of loads of washing this morning and blocked another shawl. Finished teddy last night and dressed him. It looks as though we've got another mole in the front garden, hopefully his is just passing through. Off to do some knitting now, try and enjoy your day and stay safe. xx


Bear in scrubs and mask is adorable.. well done Jacky! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold sunny little corner of the world. It looks beautiful outside and I certainly
> enjoy seeing the sunshine.
> I could not purchase regular Tylenol had to get arthritis strength.
> They are suppose to be stronger and work quicker. Do not believe everything your read. Worse thing is one is not suppose to take them for 8 hours. I have another hour to wait to again get rid of this awful headache. I need to see the chiropractor, but cannot do that for several weeks yet. Sigh, poor me.???? No fever, no shortness of breath, and no cough so I know I really have nothing to complain about.
> To make baking powder, combine half a teaspoon of cream of tartar and a quarter teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda.


Morning Judith, we had a hard time sourcing regular Tylenol as well, finally had to get an Rx for it and now there is no worry.. get it regularly every month. My cream of tartar has hardly seen any use for over 10 yrs! Now if you could tell me how to make bleach, still hard to ones hands on around here.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hey Susan, do you know if your Woodpecker has raised any chicks, in the previous 18 months, because it really sounds like there is a woodpecker, pecking on a roof very close to my house ...... there is a very persistant "tap, tap, tap"; which is beginning to get quite annoying!???????????? .Seems like that woodpecker has finished whatever he was making, so he can now stay here!????????☺ xoxoxo


We have a families of Woodpecker's that nest in an huge Maple across from our porch, have watched them grow up for years. They use a 3 inch hole in a dead branch. It's a race to see who gets it first, the "pecker's" or the starlings!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Bear in scrubs and mask is adorable.. well done Jacky! xoxo


Thank you, wish I could do something with him. Would like to raffle him but of course can't go near people to collect money and give out tickets. xx


----------



## Islander

Weathers cold here again, lots of rainy days coming up. At least I don't have to water the garden.
Still burning wood to keep the chill of the house. 
Very surprised that Ontario is only today putting in an order to stop care givers working in more than one facility.. this is a no brainer and should have happened immediately at the start of deaths. The Nurses Union has filed a court injunction this week and are taking 3 long term care homes to court for not providing personal protective measures or isolating patients. Wonder if homes are privatized in Ontario like BC's have become.. owned by Chinese investors now. All about money and not care.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, wish I could do something with him. Would like to raffle him but of course can't go near people to collect money and give out tickets. xx


I wish you could too. I know people would buy tickets for Scrubby ???? Bear! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Guess what.. the roofer called. I am #2 on the list now. He's coming tomorrow to re-look things again. That means I'm committed to the house now, not going to tear it down after putting on a new roof. Baby steps.. one job at a time. xoxoxo


----------



## tat'sgran

What a cutie! xo wendy


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I just finished my Brioche poncho. Picture once I've put all the ends in.
> And I finished the body of my pandemic pullover.


Very nice piece.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Yes, so it is and I wish Her Majesty the best birthday she can have and more to come which she will be able to celebrate!! xxxx


Nice to se her looking lovely.


----------



## jollypolly

I can’t concentrate to read tonigh5. Yesterday I though I’d lost you all forever. Didn’t find connections til Wednesday afternoon. Then tonight I only had connections 2018 had to follow old threads to get here. Don’t know what happened but it shook me quite badly. Plus my friend says we might lose our pensions if the stock market fails. Feel like my heart beat is faster. So glad I’ve found you and tomorow I may be able to find out what you all are saying.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I can't concentrate to read tonigh5. Yesterday I though I'd lost you all forever. Didn't find connections til Wednesday afternoon. Then tonight I only had connections 2018 had to follow old threads to get here. Don't know what happened but it shook me quite badly. Plus my friend says we might lose our pensions if the stock market fails. Feel like my heart beat is faster. So glad I've found you and tomorow I may be able to find out what you all are saying.


Polly, when we realise you haven't been on for a bit, we will send you a private message, so that you can find us again, we won't let you stay lost! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I have one heck of a time, getting on here, and getting my posts sent to the correct places, instead of totally disappearing! I almost gave up, and shut the page down, but I have persevered, and a couple of posts are now in the correct places! So I shall now continue on! Have a great day! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Guess what.. the roofer called. I am #2 on the list now. He's coming tomorrow to re-look things again. That means I'm committed to the house now, not going to tear it down after putting on a new roof. Baby steps.. one job at a time. xoxoxo


I would call that quite a big step and an excellent start. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. If it wasn't so gorgeous it might get boring but could do with this for the rest of the Summer. Not a lot planned for the day again but getting a grocery delivery between 9-11 this evening, hope it's nearer 9. These drivers are sure earning their money. Dinner's ready to go in the oven so will catch up here and then go and get another shawl off the blocks. Then probably knitting this afternoon. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the sick world. Weather is chilly but the sun is out so I spend some time out in the fresh air. There seems to be no end in sight so I will learn to live in my very tiny little corner of the world. I am so thankful for modern electronics. 
Barny how many shawls do you have to block? How/where do you store them after they are blocked?


----------



## jinx

Sorry you are so stressed again. Yes, the site was down and we all missed it also. 
Try not to let rumors started by "friends" upset you so. If we believed all of what we hear/read we would all be basket cases.



jollypolly said:


> I can't concentrate to read tonigh5. Yesterday I though I'd lost you all forever. Didn't find connections til Wednesday afternoon. Then tonight I only had connections 2018 had to follow old threads to get here. Don't know what happened but it shook me quite badly. Plus my friend says we might lose our pensions if the stock market fails. Feel like my heart beat is faster. So glad I've found you and tomorow I may be able to find out what you all are saying.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm quite alright with working at home. I can talk to my fur babies.


Mav, my for baby wants to play football all the time, I kick the ball (hopefully without losing balance), she chases the ball, and if the bull landed where she couldn't get it, I had to get it ......... from under the Caravan, or car, and sometimes even from the Cactus Patch; but we have a lot of fun, and it wears her out for a while, but sometimes, just not long enough!???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It might be on my old computer. When I find it I'll have a look xx


Thanks dear, I was convinced I had a picture but have searched all my 'trip to York' pics and there's no cowl!! I can see it in my head as clear as day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'm craving liver and onions.. but I'm not sure I want someone else to pick my liver out, I'm sort of picky about that, like it fresh, sliced thinly and without membranes. Thankful for what I do get right now with the help of others though. xoxo


Oooh, yeah!! We used to have liver and bacon quite often but DH went off it and I can't be bothered to cook two different dinners!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the sick world. Weather is chilly but the sun is out so I spend some time out in the fresh air. There seems to be no end in sight so I will learn to live in my very tiny little corner of the world. I am so thankful for modern electronics.
> Barny how many shawls do you have to block? How/where do you store them after they are blocked?


Glad I'm not the only one who can't see an end. A vaccine seems to be the only way out which will take at least months and it is being talked about here of social distancing until such time. I know you and I don't go out as much as some of the others but not being able to is beginning to get to me.

I've lost count of the number of shawls I've blocked and haven't dug too deeply in my boxes to see how many more are lurking, at the moment they are all laying flat along the back of the bed settee. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, wish I could do something with him. Would like to raffle him but of course can't go near people to collect money and give out tickets. xx


You could sell him on the classified section on here, I'm sure he's be snapped up!! You could then give what you make to whatever you were going to raffle him for online! xxxx


----------



## jinx

What date was your trip to York? 


London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I was convinced I had a picture but have searched all my 'trip to York' pics and there's no cowl!! I can see it in my head as clear as day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Weathers cold here again, lots of rainy days coming up. At least I don't have to water the garden.
> Still burning wood to keep the chill of the house.
> Very surprised that Ontario is only today putting in an order to stop care givers working in more than one facility.. this is a no brainer and should have happened immediately at the start of deaths. The Nurses Union has filed a court injunction this week and are taking 3 long term care homes to court for not providing personal protective measures or isolating patients. Wonder if homes are privatized in Ontario like BC's have become.. owned by Chinese investors now. All about money and not care.


Sadly, that seems to be true here too, not the Chinese investors but the advertisements make these care homes look like paradise but in fact, seldom match up to the state of the actual care home, the staff are often not qualified to care for the elderly and they are not stimulated, just left to sit a stare.


----------



## PurpleFi

A very late good morning from sunny Surrey. Not been up long. Slightly overdid it yesterday so I am giving myself the day off today.

Happy St Georges Day.

Have a good Thurs everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Guess what.. the roofer called. I am #2 on the list now. He's coming tomorrow to re-look things again. That means I'm committed to the house now, not going to tear it down after putting on a new roof. Baby steps.. one job at a time. xoxoxo


Keep your list of jobs handy then you can have the great pleasure of ticking them off one at a time!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> What date was your trip to York?


That must have been about 4 yrs ago. 
How you doing Jinx? Xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I can't concentrate to read tonigh5. Yesterday I though I'd lost you all forever. Didn't find connections til Wednesday afternoon. Then tonight I only had connections 2018 had to follow old threads to get here. Don't know what happened but it shook me quite badly. Plus my friend says we might lose our pensions if the stock market fails. Feel like my heart beat is faster. So glad I've found you and tomorow I may be able to find out what you all are saying.


Hi Polly, glad you found us again, we'd have found you eventually if you hadn't!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We woke up to snow yesterday, but it had all melted before the garbagemen came to pick up the bins.
On the Covid front, our numbers have stablilized. But... military medics are being sent to long term care facilities and seniors residences to test staff, so that will increase the numbers again. The military will also be building temporary isolation units in the parking lots of some of the worst hit facilities. Our school year has been cancelled. The kids, who can do so, will continue with online schooling. But a lot of the rural kids can't even get online because our rural internet sucks. There has been no discussion yet about what will happen to those kids.
Half of the restaurants in Ontario will be closing permanently next month, even with the subsidies that the government provided. Some of the landlords would not yield on rents during the pandemic. Good news, the Toronto zoo has raised enough money through donations to feed all the animals their exotic food.
Yesterday, the boss posted their plan for outsourcing our infrastrusture, replacing all the ancient machines that we have to work with. The monthly cost is equivalent to 5 of our monthly paycheques, which is pretty close to what I figured. We will be having a virtual meeting tomorrow to "discuss" it. (ie. be told what is going on. They will not be seeking input)
I haven't picked up the stitches for my pandemic pullover, but I did put all the ends into a poncho. And I'm working on my other project.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the sick world. Weather is chilly but the sun is out so I spend some time out in the fresh air. There seems to be no end in sight so I will learn to live in my very tiny little corner of the world. I am so thankful for modern electronics.
> Barny how many shawls do you have to block? How/where do you store them after they are blocked?


Good morning dear, glad you are able to get outside into the sun!! I agree about the electronics, not like face to face human contact but a helluva lot better than it would have been 50 years ago with just a TV and a landline phone! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> What date was your trip to York?


It was November 2015. Ah, you clever girl, you are thinking I can go back on KP and find it!! Brilliant!! xxxx

Edit, I tried and it must be there somewhere but it will take all day to go back that far, unless you have a trick up your sleeve....?!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from sunny Surrey. Not been up long. Slightly overdid it yesterday so I am giving myself the day off today.
> 
> Happy St Georges Day.
> 
> Have a good Thurs everyone xx


Happy Thursday.
My watch was wrong. It said yesterday was St Georges Day.
And it is little Prince Louis' birthday.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We woke up to snow yesterday, but it had all melted before the garbagemen came to pick up the bins.
> On the Covid front, our numbers have stablilized. But... military medics are being sent to long term care facilities and seniors residences to test staff, so that will increase the numbers again. The military will also be building temporary isolation units in the parking lots of some of the worst hit facilities. Our school year has been cancelled. The kids, who can do so, will continue with online schooling. But a lot of the rural kids can't even get online because our rural internet sucks. There has been no discussion yet about what will happen to those kids.
> Half of the restaurants in Ontario will be closing permanently next month, even with the subsidies that the government provided. Some of the landlords would not yield on rents during the pandemic. Good news, the Toronto zoo has raised enough money through donations to feed all the animals their exotic food.
> Yesterday, the boss posted their plan for outsourcing our infrastrusture, replacing all the ancient machines that we have to work with. The monthly cost is equivalent to 5 of our monthly paycheques, which is pretty close to what I figured. We will be having a virtual meeting tomorrow to "discuss" it. (ie. be told what is going on. They will not be seeking input)
> I haven't picked up the stitches for my pandemic pullover, but I did put all the ends into a poncho. And I'm working on my other project.


They are so cute and beautifully knitted!!! I'd give them some input whether they want it or not!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Weathers cold here again, lots of rainy days coming up. At least I don't have to water the garden.
> Still burning wood to keep the chill of the house.
> Very surprised that Ontario is only today putting in an order to stop care givers working in more than one facility.. this is a no brainer and should have happened immediately at the start of deaths. The Nurses Union has filed a court injunction this week and are taking 3 long term care homes to court for not providing personal protective measures or isolating patients. Wonder if homes are privatized in Ontario like BC's have become.. owned by Chinese investors now. All about money and not care.





London Girl said:


> Sadly, that seems to be true here too, not the Chinese investors but the advertisements make these care homes look like paradise but in fact, seldom match up to the state of the actual care home, the staff are often not qualified to care for the elderly and they are not stimulated, just left to sit a stare.


It's a mix over here. Some of the homes are operated by the regional or city government. There is a big company Chartwell, that operates a lot of the others. And a couple of other companies. The provincial government encouraged private citizens with large houses to operate residences for ambulatory seniors. The levels of care are all over the board.
The personal support workers were never paid enough to live on, so they would work for multiple companies to make a living. The company that mum worked for, would cut back her hours once she got close to the level where the province mandated benefits. At one point, she worked for the company, which dispatched her to a list of private houses for care, and she worked at one of the town-run long term care facilities as well. Synchronizing the schedules got overwhelming, so she quit the town-run facility.
In this area, generally the workers can't go from facility to facility in one day. I think that is the reason why they are only stopping the procedure now.


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all, I'm running a bit late today, I'm sure I'm well but just feel tired and my back problem doesn't help. I could ring my GP but he would prescribe painkillers and I don't like taking them, always feel I might be doing more harm if I can't feel when it hurts!! I am keeping moving though and exercising when I can. I had a nice walk yesterday, to and through a local park where we used to take the grandchildren a lot when they were small, it brought back many happy memories but also left me a little wistful! There is a small lake in the park and families were queueing up, at a distance, to feed the ducks!!

Have the best one you can, this will all end one day and we have to be fit and ready to get back to 'normal' when it does!!

Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who can't see an end. A vaccine seems to be the only way out which will take at least months and it is being talked about here of social distancing until such time. I know you and I don't go out as much as some of the others but not being able to is beginning to get to me.
> 
> I've lost count of the number of shawls I've blocked and haven't dug too deeply in my boxes to see how many more are lurking, at the moment they are all laying flat along the back of the bed settee. xx


We have been told we will not be going back to normal until a vaccine is available, as well.
Germany is doing human trials of their first vaccine. And Bill Gates has already promised, any vaccine will be distributed to every country that wants it.
86 teams are working on vaccines. Which is probably good. Because there are variants of the virus.
Blocking?! What's that? That's when cats lay all over your wet garment and take out all the pins and pull on the wet fibers? Right?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oooh, yeah!! We used to have liver and bacon quite often but DH went off it and I can't be bothered to cook two different dinners!!! xxxx


I don't mind chicken liver fried with onions and wine, but I don't like the taste of beef liver.
Mum loves beef liver and doesn't get it often.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I was convinced I had a picture but have searched all my 'trip to York' pics and there's no cowl!! I can see it in my head as clear as day!! xxxx


I have a picture on my computer at work of the cowl stretched around a couch.
I remember York.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Mav, my for baby wants to play football all the time, I kick the ball (hopefully without losing balance), she chases the ball, and if the bull landed where she couldn't get it, I had to get it ......... from under the Caravan, or car, and sometimes even from the Cactus Patch; but we have a lot of fun, and it wears her out for a while, but sometimes, just not long enough!???????????????????????? xoxoxo


My fur babies just want to sleep near me. I've had to referee sleeping spots on the couch beside my card table as a fight broke out for the "best" spot. At one point I had 3 of them snoring beside me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. If it wasn't so gorgeous it might get boring but could do with this for the rest of the Summer. Not a lot planned for the day again but getting a grocery delivery between 9-11 this evening, hope it's nearer 9. These drivers are sure earning their money. Dinner's ready to go in the oven so will catch up here and then go and get another shawl off the blocks. Then probably knitting this afternoon. Have a safe day. xx


Our cold wet weather is definitely helping with keeping people inside.
Our delivery drivers have been wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have one heck of a time, getting on here, and getting my posts sent to the correct places, instead of totally disappearing! I almost gave up, and shut the page down, but I have persevered, and a couple of posts are now in the correct places! So I shall now continue on! Have a great day! ???????? xoxoxo


I'm usually out of order since I read back to as far as I can reach. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I can't concentrate to read tonigh5. Yesterday I though I'd lost you all forever. Didn't find connections til Wednesday afternoon. Then tonight I only had connections 2018 had to follow old threads to get here. Don't know what happened but it shook me quite badly. Plus my friend says we might lose our pensions if the stock market fails. Feel like my heart beat is faster. So glad I've found you and tomorow I may be able to find out what you all are saying.


I'm glad you were able to find your way here with the links.
Most pension plans have varied sources of income and don't rely totally on the stock market. The message being sent out here, is to be patient and not dump your stocks. When the economy starts back up, a boom is predicted to resupply everything that has been put on hold.
I'm glad that you are still with us Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Guess what.. the roofer called. I am #2 on the list now. He's coming tomorrow to re-look things again. That means I'm committed to the house now, not going to tear it down after putting on a new roof. Baby steps.. one job at a time. xoxoxo


Fix the roof and then there are always renovations possible. I would love to add an additional room to the back of the house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Weathers cold here again, lots of rainy days coming up. At least I don't have to water the garden.
> Still burning wood to keep the chill of the house.
> Very surprised that Ontario is only today putting in an order to stop care givers working in more than one facility.. this is a no brainer and should have happened immediately at the start of deaths. The Nurses Union has filed a court injunction this week and are taking 3 long term care homes to court for not providing personal protective measures or isolating patients. Wonder if homes are privatized in Ontario like BC's have become.. owned by Chinese investors now. All about money and not care.


We only have one class action lawsuit against one of the big companies that runs some long term care facilities, for failure to provide PPE.
We have a mix of government run facilities and private ambulatory senior residences and private company large long-term facilities.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We have a families of Woodpecker's that nest in an huge Maple across from our porch, have watched them grow up for years. They use a 3 inch hole in a dead branch. It's a race to see who gets it first, the "pecker's" or the starlings!


We have a large hole in our golden Locust, caused by a couple of Downy woodpeckers. They may be small (< 6") but a couple of them are enough to make a hole in a tree. From their activities, I would say our Golden Locust is FULL of bugs and some of our lilacs also have bugs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Morning Judith, we had a hard time sourcing regular Tylenol as well, finally had to get an Rx for it and now there is no worry.. get it regularly every month. My cream of tartar has hardly seen any use for over 10 yrs! Now if you could tell me how to make bleach, still hard to ones hands on around here.


Bleach, alcohol based disinfectant sprays and wipes and flour, all hard to find here.
I made aspirin one time in chemistry class. Couldn't tell you what I used to make it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to sign off.
Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## jinx

November 2016. 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=1237&usernum=51164



London Girl said:


> It was November 2015. Ah, you clever girl, you are thinking I can go back on KP and find it!! Brilliant!! xxxx
> 
> Edit, I tried and it must be there somewhere but it will take all day to go back that far, unless you have a trick up your sleeve....?!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

To make non-chlorine bleach, combine equal parts hydrogen peroxide and water. Shake to mix ingredients.



nitz8catz said:


> Bleach, alcohol based disinfectant sprays and wipes and flour, all hard to find here.
> I made aspirin one time in chemistry class. Couldn't tell you what I used to make it.


----------



## jinx

Sorry you are feeling fatigued. Have you taken over the counter pain meds for your back pain. Even Tylenol can cause one to feel very fatigued. Of course when you are walking you are wearing shoes with good support so the walking does not make your backache?



London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all, I'm running a bit late today, I'm sure I'm well but just feel tired and my back problem doesn't help. I could ring my GP but he would prescribe painkillers and I don't like taking them, always feel I might be doing more harm if I can't feel when it hurts!! I am keeping moving though and exercising when I can. I had a nice walk yesterday, to and through a local park where we used to take the grandchildren a lot when they were small, it brought back many happy memories but also left me a little wistful! There is a small lake in the park and families were queueing up, at a distance, to feed the ducks!!
> 
> Have the best one you can, this will all end one day and we have to be fit and ready to get back to 'normal' when it does!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We have been told we will not be going back to normal until a vaccine is available, as well.
> Germany is doing human trials of their first vaccine. And Bill Gates has already promised, any vaccine will be distributed to every country that wants it.
> 86 teams are working on vaccines. Which is probably good. Because there are variants of the virus.
> Blocking?! What's that? That's when cats lay all over your wet garment and take out all the pins and pull on the wet fibers? Right?


That sounds like the Canadian way of blocking, not heard of it over here. The UK in also starting human trials for a vaccine today, fingers crossed, but it will still take months to see if it is suitable. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> November 2016.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=1237&usernum=51164


Well found. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> They are so cute and beautifully knitted!!! I'd give them some input whether they want it or not!! xxxx


I agree on both of those, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> November 2016.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=1237&usernum=51164


Well done, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I don't mind chicken liver fried with onions and wine, but I don't like the taste of beef liver.
> Mum loves beef liver and doesn't get it often.


I like lamb's liver or calves, tender and tasty!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a picture on my computer at work of the cowl stretched around a couch.
> I remember York.


That's the one and sadly, it wasn't stretched, just huge!!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Bleach, alcohol based disinfectant sprays and wipes and flour, all hard to find here.
> I made aspirin one time in chemistry class. Couldn't tell you what I used to make it.


Isn't it made from a specific tree bark?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> November 2016.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=1237&usernum=51164


Wow, I'm very impressed! My other photos of that trip say 2015 but I must have that wrong!! Here it is then, thank you jinx!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It was November 2015. Ah, you clever girl, you are thinking I can go back on KP and find it!! Brilliant!! xxxx
> 
> Edit, I tried and it must be there somewhere but it will take all day to go back that far, unless you have a trick up your sleeve....?!! xxxx


I remembered it was Nov cos we went to the zknit and Stitch show in Harrogate and York had their Christmas market,


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wow, I'm very impressed! My other photos of that trip say 2015 but I must have that wrong!! Here it is then, thank you jinx!!! xxxx


Well done xxx8


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I remembered it was Nov cos we went to the zknit and Stitch show in Harrogate and York had their Christmas market,


....and it was b***** cold, I bought a hat and you both laughed at me!! I remember the fab Chinese restaurant though!!xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've had a strange day today. I woke up this morning, and I had a big ulcer in my mouth which was quite painful, I didn't feel quite myself so I decided I might not get up. In other words I've got myself depressed...it happens.... Well. I got up and had my coffee, got washed etc. And fed the birds. I came in and took a pill for my bones and decided to do a sudoku ...just for a change.

I felt very miserable, looking at Alberts photo on the wall. I asked him how much longer did I have to be on my own in this bloody house! Then I got a phone call. It was Stephen. He'd gone down to get shopping for Ann, them and me....and it took 3hrs from leaving home to getting back in. So they decided not to wallpaper today but deliver all the groceries. When they came down, they sat outside for half an hour, Stephen ran my car to Britton and back, and I chatted with sue. She's looking so well, and to be honest they both look it. Then they gave me some flowers roses and tulips, and handed me another bunch for grandad.....seemingly the cemetery is open again so I can take Albert some flowers. Oh you'd think I'd won the jackpot. So tomorrow I'm going to the crem, to put flowers for Albert because he hasn't had any for 4weeks. I feel a lot better. I had to promise that I wouldn't go anywhere else. Straight there and straight back....when they were leaving I sort of felt a little bit teary but I'm fine now. A lot happier than I was. 

Tonight we are clapping for NHS. That's marg and John, Karen and Andrew, Wendy and me. Hope you are too.....

I think that's all the news I have, love yawl... I'm going to catchup.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, wish I could do something with him. Would like to raffle him but of course can't go near people to collect money and give out tickets. xx


Does anyone pass your window? You coul put it in there. I don't know what to suggest. It seems such an apt thing to see at the moment.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had a strange day today. I woke up this morning, and I had a big ulcer in my mouth which was quite painful, I didn't feel quite myself so I decided I might not get up. In other words I've got myself depressed...it happens.... Well. I got up and had my coffee, got washed etc. And fed the birds. I came in and took a pill for my bones and decided to do a sudoku ...just for a change.
> 
> I felt very miserable, looking at Alberts photo on the wall. I asked him how much longer did I have to be on my own in this bloody house! Then I got a phone call. It was Stephen. He'd gone down to get shopping for Ann, them and me....and it took 3hrs from leaving home to getting back in. So they decided not to wallpaper today but deliver all the groceries. When they came down, they sat outside for half an hour, Stephen ran my car to Britton and back, and I chatted with sue. She's looking so well, and to be honest they both look it. Then they gave me some flowers roses and tulips, and handed me another bunch for grandad.....seemingly the cemetery is open again so I can take Albert some flowers. Oh you'd think I'd won the jackpot. So tomorrow I'm going to the crem, to put flowers for Albert because he hasn't had any for 4weeks. I feel a lot better. I had to promise that I wouldn't go anywhere else. Straight there and straight back....when they were leaving I sort of felt a little bit teary but I'm fine now. A lot happier than I was.
> 
> Tonight we are clapping for NHS. That's marg and John, Karen and Andrew, Wendy and me. Hope you are too.....
> 
> I think that's all the news I have, love yawl... I'm going to catchup.


Sorry you're down. Hopefully the visit from s & s, and the prospect of a trip to the crem is helping to pick you back up


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> I can't concentrate to read tonigh5. Yesterday I though I'd lost you all forever. Didn't find connections til Wednesday afternoon. Then tonight I only had connections 2018 had to follow old threads to get here. Don't know what happened but it shook me quite badly. Plus my friend says we might lose our pensions if the stock market fails. Feel like my heart beat is faster. So glad I've found you and tomorow I may be able to find out what you all are saying.


Don't ever feel like that again if you can't get on. At the worst scenario you've got my phone number or email address. We will always get you back on here.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Sorry you are so stressed again. Yes, the site was down and we all missed it also.
> Try not to let rumors started by "friends" upset you so. If we believed all of what we hear/read we would all be basket cases.


I totally agree with jinx, jolly.....we are all the same.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oooh, yeah!! We used to have liver and bacon quite often but DH went off it and I can't be bothered to cook two different dinners!!! xxxx


I like the way morrisons cook it in the cafe.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> What date was your trip to York?


31st march I think.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> That must have been about 4 yrs ago.
> How you doing Jinx? Xx


It's got to have been. Alberts been three.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We woke up to snow yesterday, but it had all melted before the garbagemen came to pick up the bins.
> On the Covid front, our numbers have stablilized. But... military medics are being sent to long term care facilities and seniors residences to test staff, so that will increase the numbers again. The military will also be building temporary isolation units in the parking lots of some of the worst hit facilities. Our school year has been cancelled. The kids, who can do so, will continue with online schooling. But a lot of the rural kids can't even get online because our rural internet sucks. There has been no discussion yet about what will happen to those kids.
> Half of the restaurants in Ontario will be closing permanently next month, even with the subsidies that the government provided. Some of the landlords would not yield on rents during the pandemic. Good news, the Toronto zoo has raised enough money through donations to feed all the animals their exotic food.
> Yesterday, the boss posted their plan for outsourcing our infrastrusture, replacing all the ancient machines that we have to work with. The monthly cost is equivalent to 5 of our monthly paycheques, which is pretty close to what I figured. We will be having a virtual meeting tomorrow to "discuss" it. (ie. be told what is going on. They will not be seeking input)
> I haven't picked up the stitches for my pandemic pullover, but I did put all the ends into a poncho. And I'm working on my other project.


Are you knitting those shoes? They are great. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all, I'm running a bit late today, I'm sure I'm well but just feel tired and my back problem doesn't help. I could ring my GP but he would prescribe painkillers and I don't like taking them, always feel I might be doing more harm if I can't feel when it hurts!! I am keeping moving though and exercising when I can. I had a nice walk yesterday, to and through a local park where we used to take the grandchildren a lot when they were small, it brought back many happy memories but also left me a little wistful! There is a small lake in the park and families were queueing up, at a distance, to feed the ducks!!
> 
> Have the best one you can, this will all end one day and we have to be fit and ready to get back to 'normal' when it does!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxx


THANKYOU June. I do feel that some of us, if not all are just at the "fed up" stage. I know I am. But look what we've got....a lot of loving sisters. We will all be ok, and this fed up feeling will pass. Don't be afraid , any one of us, to come on here and say how you feel. If we can't tell each other, then we are not real sisters. I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> November 2016.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=1237&usernum=51164


Yeah......what a great time we had. That famous cowl.... I hope I don't upset you when I say that, but that was one of the funniest things that's happened to us. I also think the photo of you with it on looks really nice. Love you


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> ....and it was b***** cold, I bought a hat and you both laughed at me!! I remember the fab Chinese restaurant though!!xxxx


Oh my goodness, wasn't the food fantastic? And the place was like a palace. Oh we had a great time. And we will again, don't ever doubt it.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU June. I do feel that some of us, if not all are just at the "fed up" stage. I know I am. But look what we've got....a lot of loving sisters. We will all be ok, and this fed up feeling will pass. Don't be afraid , any one of us, to come on here and say how you feel. If we can't tell each other, then we are not real sisters. I love yawl. Xxx


I completely agree, Susan. Well said! :sm24: Love you, too! ????????


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Sorry you're down. Hopefully the visit from s & s, and the prospect of a trip to the crem is helping to pick you back up


I'm fine now Rebecca. Thanks.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree, Susan. Well said! :sm24: Love you, too! ????????


THANKYOU Pam. Stay safe


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Does anyone pass your window? You coul put it in there. I don't know what to suggest. It seems such an apt thing to see at the moment.


The window is a bit far from the pavement but I'm toying with the idea of putting my car by the gate and stand him up in that, just need to work out now how to sell tickets. I could have a 'trust' box but don't think that will work. I shall work on it. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I like the way morrisons cook it in the cafe.


Been into our Morrison's café twice and haven't got a good word to say about it! :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Yeah......what a great time we had. That famous cowl.... I hope I don't upset you when I say that, but that was one of the funniest things that's happened to us. I also think the photo of you with it on looks really nice. Love you


I haven't got that one either, I'll have to go back to jinx's post and find it! No offence taken, if you remember, I was laughing heartily too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Yeah......what a great time we had. That famous cowl.... I hope I don't upset you when I say that, but that was one of the funniest things that's happened to us. I also think the photo of you with it on looks really nice. Love you


I found that photo to (thanks again, jinx!) I couldn't fathom why I was wearing cropped trousers in November then realised they were my pjs!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Been into our Morrison's café twice and haven't got a good word to say about it! :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


Used to quite enjoy it. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> ....and it was b***** cold, I bought a hat and you both laughed at me!! I remember the fab Chinese restaurant though!!xxxx


Nothing wrong with your hat - much ???? Yes fantastic Chinese xx


----------



## PurpleFi

..


grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had a strange day today. I woke up this morning, and I had a big ulcer in my mouth which was quite painful, I didn't feel quite myself so I decided I might not get up. In other words I've got myself depressed...it happens.... Well. I got up and had my coffee, got washed etc. And fed the birds. I came in and took a pill for my bones and decided to do a sudoku ...just for a change.
> 
> I felt very miserable, looking at Alberts photo on the wall. I asked him how much longer did I have to be on my own in this bloody house! Then I got a phone call. It was Stephen. He'd gone down to get shopping for Ann, them and me....and it took 3hrs from leaving home to getting back in. So they decided not to wallpaper today but deliver all the groceries. When they came down, they sat outside for half an hour, Stephen ran my car to Britton and back, and I chatted with sue. She's looking so well, and to be honest they both look it. Then they gave me some flowers roses and tulips, and handed me another bunch for grandad.....seemingly the cemetery is open again so I can take Albert some flowers. Oh you'd think I'd won the jackpot. So tomorrow I'm going to the crem, to put flowers for Albert because he hasn't had any for 4weeks. I feel a lot better. I had to promise that I wouldn't go anywhere else. Straight there and straight back....when they were leaving I sort of felt a little bit teary but I'm fine now. A lot happier than I was.
> 
> Tonight we are clapping for NHS. That's marg and John, Karen and Andrew, Wendy and me. Hope you are too.....
> 
> I think that's all the news I have, love yawl... I'm going to catchup.


So glad Stephen came today and the crem is open. Say hi to Albert for me. At 8 o'clock I could hear a train giving a blast on it's booter and them the Academy fired a cannon and all the kids were out making a real racket with their pots on pan. It went on longer than last week.

Here if you need me xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone or anyone, from a sunny Norfolk. I thought I would be late here today but no action yet, unless things have gone wrong again. Bit of advice for any cooks out there, if you're making chicken roulade don't try and make them with mini-chicken fillets. They were a substitute on my on-line order instead of chicken breasts. Think I have succeeded but they took hours and were really fiddly. We'll see how they turn out later. Nothing else planned for the day so will try and finish my pink gnome. Have a safe day, hope this is getting through. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's another glorious day here. Made 3 more bags for teddies yesterday and I might make a start on scrubs hats for the hospital today.

I should have been on my way to Wales and Wonderwool with Knitted Camberley, but like everything else it has been cancelled. I shal jyst have to go round my craft room and grope some wool.

Happy Friday everyone and stay safe. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's another glorious day here. Made 3 more bags for teddies yesterday and I might make a start on scrubs hats for the hospital today.
> 
> I should have been on my way to Wales and Wonderwool with Knitted Camberley, but like everything else it has been cancelled. I shal jyst have to go round my craft room and grope some wool.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and stay safe. Xx


I will miss my trip to Wonderwool as well, used to look forward to that and spending lots of money. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Used to quite enjoy it. xxxx


I USED to quite enjoy it before they completely revamped it, the menu changed and the service became awful! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> ..
> 
> So glad Stephen came today and the crem is open. Say hi to Albert for me. At 8 o'clock I could hear a train giving a blast on it's booter and them the Academy fired a cannon and all the kids were out making a real racket with their pots on pan. It went on longer than last week.
> 
> Here if you need me xxx


A Tesco delivery van went past here while we were all outside, he tooted and a huge cheer went up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's another glorious day here. Made 3 more bags for teddies yesterday and I might make a start on scrubs hats for the hospital today.
> 
> I should have been on my way to Wales and Wonderwool with Knitted Camberley, but like everything else it has been cancelled. I shal jyst have to go round my craft room and grope some wool.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and stay safe. Xx


You've probably got as much as they would have had so grope away!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright, warm and sunny London! 

Have been having a bit of trouble with my left eye for the last week, it's quite blurry. I thought it might be too much staring at the screen so have cut back dramatically but no improvement. This has happened a few times since my laser surgery so I'm not worried but it's darned annoying. Coupled with the back ache I have had for a couple of weeks, I'm a bit of a wreck but you can't keep an old girl down so I'm plodding on, just might not be on here quite so much!!

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I USED to quite enjoy it before they completely revamped it, the menu changed and the service became awful! xxxx


Have you just been to the one by you? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, warm and sunny London!
> 
> Have been having a bit of trouble with my left eye for the last week, it's quite blurry. I thought it might be too much staring at the screen so have cut back dramatically but no improvement. This has happened a few times since my laser surgery so I'm not worried but it's darned annoying. Coupled with the back ache I have had for a couple of weeks, I'm a bit of a wreck but you can't keep an old girl down so I'm plodding on, just might not be on here quite so much!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Missing you already. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Actually where you are wearing the cowl is a nice picture. On a taller person the cowl would not look so long. 


London Girl said:


> I found that photo to (thanks again, jinx!) I couldn't fathom why I was wearing cropped trousers in November then realised they were my pjs!!!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Trying to stuff those mini bits would indeed be a chore. 
Hope you and the pink gnome have a good day.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone or anyone, from a sunny Norfolk. I thought I would be late here today but no action yet, unless things have gone wrong again. Bit of advice for any cooks out there, if you're making chicken roulade don't try and make them with mini-chicken fillets. They were a substitute on my on-line order instead of chicken breasts. Think I have succeeded but they took hours and were really fiddly. We'll see how they turn out later. Nothing else planned for the day so will try and finish my pink gnome. Have a safe day, hope this is getting through. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. Oh alas, no fish and chips either. 
Hopefully things will level out soon for all of us.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's another glorious day here. Made 3 more bags for teddies yesterday and I might make a start on scrubs hats for the hospital today.
> 
> I should have been on my way to Wales and Wonderwool with Knitted Camberley, but like everything else it has been cancelled. I shal jyst have to go round my craft room and grope some wool.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and stay safe. Xx


----------



## jinx

Morning my dear.
Sometimes the benefits of laser surgery can wear off. Hope that is not true in your case. Is it possible to check with eye doctor. Wondering if wearing an eye patch over that eye would be helpful. Wear a mask to cover your mouth and nose and an eye patch over one eye. ????‍????????????‍☠



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, warm and sunny London!
> 
> Have been having a bit of trouble with my left eye for the last week, it's quite blurry. I thought it might be too much staring at the screen so have cut back dramatically but no improvement. This has happened a few times since my laser surgery so I'm not worried but it's darned annoying. Coupled with the back ache I have had for a couple of weeks, I'm a bit of a wreck but you can't keep an old girl down so I'm plodding on, just might not be on here quite so much!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good Friday morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:51 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It is a dark, cloudy day but no rain is forecast.
The Calgary stampede in September has been closed. I'm still waiting for the notice that Christmas has been cancelled.
I had a team check-in yesterday which I entirely forgot about, so I had to quickly clear my desk for the video. We all asked that we can keep the work-from-home arrangement in some way in the future. Which is good, because the next big project is costing the same as 5 of our monthly paycheques. Management has been pushing to find ways to get more people and cubicles into our room and we all said this is one way to do it. Mum wanted to move my card table into the basement. I just got real windows where I can watch the squirrels. I'm not giving them up easily. I suggested added a sunroom to the back of the house and I'll move out there. :sm01:
Today is payday. I'll be going out to the line up at the grocery store tomorrow. 
Fred is getting bigger and can hold his own yarn now.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. Oh alas, no fish and chips either.
> Hopefully things will level out soon for all of us.


Happy Friday.
We don't have any "skipthedishes" or "DoorDash" or "Ubereats" here. Only the pizza places and subway places deliver here. I don't feel like a tuna sub for Fish Fry Friday.
On the good news side, several of our parks have been re-opened for walking only. No stopping, no picnics, no "lingering". And don't use the park benches as they have been sanitized.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, warm and sunny London!
> 
> Have been having a bit of trouble with my left eye for the last week, it's quite blurry. I thought it might be too much staring at the screen so have cut back dramatically but no improvement. This has happened a few times since my laser surgery so I'm not worried but it's darned annoying. Coupled with the back ache I have had for a couple of weeks, I'm a bit of a wreck but you can't keep an old girl down so I'm plodding on, just might not be on here quite so much!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a mini-vacation. Put your feet up, put a cool compress over your eyes and chill.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I will miss my trip to Wonderwool as well, used to look forward to that and spending lots of money. xx :sm23:


I missed the fibre festival in Peterborough and the wool gathering (mostly spinning) here in Port Hope. We also had to miss our "Float your Fanny down the Ganny" on April 1st. And the fibre festival in Picton in May has also been cancelled.
My LYS is still delivering yarn. And the yarn store in Peterborough always did ship yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's another glorious day here. Made 3 more bags for teddies yesterday and I might make a start on scrubs hats for the hospital today.
> 
> I should have been on my way to Wales and Wonderwool with Knitted Camberley, but like everything else it has been cancelled. I shal jyst have to go round my craft room and grope some wool.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and stay safe. Xx


Our local hospital is asking sewers/sewists to make scrub hats and scrub bags. If only we could get some fabric. All the Fabricland stores are closed around here, and they don't take orders online.


----------



## nitz8catz

It seems that the covid has mutated in this country and is now causing blood clots. Younger people who get covid are having sudden strokes, clots in their lungs or clots in their fingers and toes. This is one mutation that we could do without.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone or anyone, from a sunny Norfolk. I thought I would be late here today but no action yet, unless things have gone wrong again. Bit of advice for any cooks out there, if you're making chicken roulade don't try and make them with mini-chicken fillets. They were a substitute on my on-line order instead of chicken breasts. Think I have succeeded but they took hours and were really fiddly. We'll see how they turn out later. Nothing else planned for the day so will try and finish my pink gnome. Have a safe day, hope this is getting through. xx


I saw a recipe for sliced dill pickles rolled in crushed tortilla chips and deep fried, then covered in ranch dressing. Fiddly, but I want it.
Sometimes fiddly is ok, if it tastes great.
I'd like a picture of your pink gnome when you are done. I still need to get some flesh coloured yarn before I start my doctor gnome.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> ..
> 
> So glad Stephen came today and the crem is open. Say hi to Albert for me. At 8 o'clock I could hear a train giving a blast on it's booter and them the Academy fired a cannon and all the kids were out making a real racket with their pots on pan. It went on longer than last week.
> 
> Here if you need me xxx


I wonder if that was in support of the frontline workers. We have had parades by fire trucks, ambulances and police cars past our hospitals and community care centres in support of the workers.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The window is a bit far from the pavement but I'm toying with the idea of putting my car by the gate and stand him up in that, just need to work out now how to sell tickets. I could have a 'trust' box but don't think that will work. I shall work on it. xx


That would work for display. Could you put your email on a sign with him so people could contact you for details.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU June. I do feel that some of us, if not all are just at the "fed up" stage. I know I am. But look what we've got....a lot of loving sisters. We will all be ok, and this fed up feeling will pass. Don't be afraid , any one of us, to come on here and say how you feel. If we can't tell each other, then we are not real sisters. I love yawl. Xxx


I did not have a good day when I couldn't get onto KP. Talking with all of you, even on delay, is a highlight of my day.
Love you all.
I am feeling a lot like the "Groundhog Day" movie where I keep doing the same day over and over.


----------



## nitz8catz

One of the seniors residences near where I work has had 67 staff test positive for the virus. 40 residents have died. My employer has diverted some of it's employees to go there to help with cleaning and disinfecting. Hospital staff have been reassigned to this location for infection control and the army medics will be arriving later today to set up a field hospital on site.
Also 4 companies have been taken to court by their staff and have been ordered by the court to provide personal protective equipment to the staff.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Are you knitting those shoes? They are great. Xx


Thank you,
They are a free pattern
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-converse
Quite easy and cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had a strange day today. I woke up this morning, and I had a big ulcer in my mouth which was quite painful, I didn't feel quite myself so I decided I might not get up. In other words I've got myself depressed...it happens.... Well. I got up and had my coffee, got washed etc. And fed the birds. I came in and took a pill for my bones and decided to do a sudoku ...just for a change.
> 
> I felt very miserable, looking at Alberts photo on the wall. I asked him how much longer did I have to be on my own in this bloody house! Then I got a phone call. It was Stephen. He'd gone down to get shopping for Ann, them and me....and it took 3hrs from leaving home to getting back in. So they decided not to wallpaper today but deliver all the groceries. When they came down, they sat outside for half an hour, Stephen ran my car to Britton and back, and I chatted with sue. She's looking so well, and to be honest they both look it. Then they gave me some flowers roses and tulips, and handed me another bunch for grandad.....seemingly the cemetery is open again so I can take Albert some flowers. Oh you'd think I'd won the jackpot. So tomorrow I'm going to the crem, to put flowers for Albert because he hasn't had any for 4weeks. I feel a lot better. I had to promise that I wouldn't go anywhere else. Straight there and straight back....when they were leaving I sort of felt a little bit teary but I'm fine now. A lot happier than I was.
> 
> Tonight we are clapping for NHS. That's marg and John, Karen and Andrew, Wendy and me. Hope you are too.....
> 
> I think that's all the news I have, love yawl... I'm going to catchup.


I'm glad that Stephen and Sue have such good timing.
I wish that our weather was better so I could sit outside. It will still be about a month before we can sit comfortably outside. Mum and I went for a walk around the subdivision last night and the last section was cold when the wind was hitting us.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Isn't it made from a specific tree bark?


I remember something about white willow and mint, and something vinegary smelling.


----------



## jinx

I often use flat sheets as fabric. It would be perfect for hats and bags.



nitz8catz said:


> Our local hospital is asking sewers/sewists to make scrub hats and scrub bags. If only we could get some fabric. All the Fabricland stores are closed around here, and they don't take orders online.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds like the Canadian way of blocking, not heard of it over here. The UK in also starting human trials for a vaccine today, fingers crossed, but it will still take months to see if it is suitable. xx


If Germany and UK both are starting human trials, hopefully vaccines will available before the end of the year. That would be a great way to look forward to 2021.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to sign off and head to the card table.
Happy Friday everyone.
Stay safe.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I often use flat sheets as fabric. It would be perfect for hats and bags.


Thats a good idea jinx.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I did not have a good day when I couldn't get onto KP. Talking with all of you, even on delay, is a highlight of my day.
> Love you all.
> I am feeling a lot like the "Groundhog Day" movie where I keep doing the same day over and over.


Funny I'm experiencing the same phenomenon, one day is like the next. It's nice to know I'm not alone. Sending you love too. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. Oh alas, no fish and chips either.
> Hopefully things will level out soon for all of us.


Will wonders never cease I was able to get a grocery order in for my mom after supper and not at 1 a.m. Things must be slowing down a little bit delivery wise.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Trying to stuff those mini bits would indeed be a chore.
> Hope you and the pink gnome have a good day.


Well they tasted fine but won't bother doing mini ones again. Am now settled down for the afternoon with my gnome. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> It seems that the covid has mutated in this country and is now causing blood clots. Younger people who get covid are having sudden strokes, clots in their lungs or clots in their fingers and toes. This is one mutation that we could do without.


Yes, it is disturbing as conventional blood thinners aren't helping. Hopefully there are some brilliant scientists worldwide that can find a way to counter this soon. That's why we mustn't let our guard down, it's too soon to open everything up again. Would you pass my message on to Doug Ford please Mav. 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/22/coronavirus-blood-clots/


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I saw a recipe for sliced dill pickles rolled in crushed tortilla chips and deep fried, then covered in ranch dressing. Fiddly, but I want it.
> Sometimes fiddly is ok, if it tastes great.
> I'd like a picture of your pink gnome when you are done. I still need to get some flesh coloured yarn before I start my doctor gnome.


I use light beige for my gnomes skin. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if that was in support of the frontline workers. We have had parades by fire trucks, ambulances and police cars past our hospitals and community care centres in support of the workers.


Every Thursday at 8 everyone goes out in their front gardens and clap or bang pans for all the frontline workers. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone or anyone, from a sunny Norfolk. I thought I would be late here today but no action yet, unless things have gone wrong again. Bit of advice for any cooks out there, if you're making chicken roulade don't try and make them with mini-chicken fillets. They were a substitute on my on-line order instead of chicken breasts. Think I have succeeded but they took hours and were really fiddly. We'll see how they turn out later. Nothing else planned for the day so will try and finish my pink gnome. Have a safe day, hope this is getting through. xx


I've had some creative substitutions lately as well. Getting some new food products that I actually am enjoying. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, warm and sunny London!
> 
> Have been having a bit of trouble with my left eye for the last week, it's quite blurry. I thought it might be too much staring at the screen so have cut back dramatically but no improvement. This has happened a few times since my laser surgery so I'm not worried but it's darned annoying. Coupled with the back ache I have had for a couple of weeks, I'm a bit of a wreck but you can't keep an old girl down so I'm plodding on, just might not be on here quite so much!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry you're not up to par June, sending gentle hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had a strange day today. I woke up this morning, and I had a big ulcer in my mouth which was quite painful, I didn't feel quite myself so I decided I might not get up. In other words I've got myself depressed...it happens.... Well. I got up and had my coffee, got washed etc. And fed the birds. I came in and took a pill for my bones and decided to do a sudoku ...just for a change.
> 
> I felt very miserable, looking at Alberts photo on the wall. I asked him how much longer did I have to be on my own in this bloody house! Then I got a phone call. It was Stephen. He'd gone down to get shopping for Ann, them and me....and it took 3hrs from leaving home to getting back in. So they decided not to wallpaper today but deliver all the groceries. When they came down, they sat outside for half an hour, Stephen ran my car to Britton and back, and I chatted with sue. She's looking so well, and to be honest they both look it. Then they gave me some flowers roses and tulips, and handed me another bunch for grandad.....seemingly the cemetery is open again so I can take Albert some flowers. Oh you'd think I'd won the jackpot. So tomorrow I'm going to the crem, to put flowers for Albert because he hasn't had any for 4weeks. I feel a lot better. I had to promise that I wouldn't go anywhere else. Straight there and straight back....when they were leaving I sort of felt a little bit teary but I'm fine now. A lot happier than I was.
> 
> Tonight we are clapping for NHS. That's marg and John, Karen and Andrew, Wendy and me. Hope you are too.....
> 
> I think that's all the news I have, love yawl... I'm going to catchup.


Hope your ulcer heals soon Susan, you might be a little rundown, getting out to have a chat with Albert will lift your spirits. You're not alone, tears are to be expected these days and you don't have to have a reason. Here's some love for you.. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Up far too early, one of those mornings where I woke up at 3 a.m and couldn't get back to sleep. Glad to have my sisters even though you are all sleeping probably! I lost a day completely this week.. lets be honest, half the time I don't know what day it is.. 
Think of it, in another month it will be May 24th and we can all start planting our gardens. On a down note we have lost 15 elk this month to poachers, many were pregnant cows. People are so despicable and I hope bad karma follows for their actions. Some elk disappear completely and some are just shot. There are only little over 3000 left and they are protected.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you just been to the one by you? xxxx


Yes, there isn't another one for many miles!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Actually where you are wearing the cowl is a nice picture. On a taller person the cowl would not look so long.


... like you for instance or Janet or Judi!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. Oh alas, no fish and chips either.
> Hopefully things will level out soon for all of us.


Our 'chippy' is doing take away!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning my dear.
> Sometimes the benefits of laser surgery can wear off. Hope that is not true in your case. Is it possible to check with eye doctor. Wondering if wearing an eye patch over that eye would be helpful. Wear a mask to cover your mouth and nose and an eye patch over one eye. ????‍????????????‍☠


Great mental image!! ???? I am hoping it will be ok if I stop staring at the screen, I forget to blink or look away and refocus! I doubt I'd get hold of an eye doc at the moment but if it doesn't get better, I may have to do something!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good Friday morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:51 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It is a dark, cloudy day but no rain is forecast.
> The Calgary stampede in September has been closed. I'm still waiting for the notice that Christmas has been cancelled.
> I had a team check-in yesterday which I entirely forgot about, so I had to quickly clear my desk for the video. We all asked that we can keep the work-from-home arrangement in some way in the future. Which is good, because the next big project is costing the same as 5 of our monthly paycheques. Management has been pushing to find ways to get more people and cubicles into our room and we all said this is one way to do it. Mum wanted to move my card table into the basement. I just got real windows where I can watch the squirrels. I'm not giving them up easily. I suggested added a sunroom to the back of the house and I'll move out there. :sm01:
> Today is payday. I'll be going out to the line up at the grocery store tomorrow.
> Fred is getting bigger and can hold his own yarn now.


Oh, it's Fred's feet, great stuff!! ????


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful is off collecting our order from Walmart. I have to keep reminding myself to be thankful we are getting great service from them. Not perfect service, but under the circumstances great service. Today only one thing was out of stock, chicken. Two items were switched. Toilet paper switched from an 18 roll packet for two 12 roll packets. Twenty-four packets for the price of 18. Evaporated milk switched from Walmart brand to name brand. I forgot to order baking powder. The can in the cupboard expired January 6, 2004. I hope you continue to find it easier to place an order.



Islander said:


> Will wonders never cease I was able to get a grocery order in for my mom after supper and not at 1 a.m. Things must be slowing down a little bit delivery wise.


----------



## jinx

I have found it fun and interesting to create new recipes with the ingredients I have on hand. Yesterday I made rice pudding finally. The rice everyone brought me was minute rice and I should really have used regular rice. I did not pressurize it the required time. It was delicious. Think I will make another batch today as Mr. Wonderful thought the bowl was his serving and in fact it was the entire batch. Luckily I was able to use the spatula and get a small serving for myself.



Islander said:


> I've had some creative substitutions lately as well. Getting some new food products that I actually am enjoying. xoxox


----------



## jinx

????????????????????


London Girl said:


> ... like you for instance or Janet or Judi!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, warm and sunny London!
> 
> Have been having a bit of trouble with my left eye for the last week, it's quite blurry. I thought it might be too much staring at the screen so have cut back dramatically but no improvement. This has happened a few times since my laser surgery so I'm not worried but it's darned annoying. Coupled with the back ache I have had for a couple of weeks, I'm a bit of a wreck but you can't keep an old girl down so I'm plodding on, just might not be on here quite so much!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry to hear that, June! I hope you see improvement soon in both your eye and your back. Take care. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I didn't sleep so good last night and lay awake, worrying about going out to the cemetery, everything seems so big in the night. When I got up this morning my tummy was upset as expected. I decided I might not go. I texted Stephen to say was I really safe going to the cemetery, he said take my anti bac and rub my steering wheel off him using it yesterday. I said what if the police stop me...he said????????????????....there's no check post Charlie's. So I decided I would go. I've never been out for 5 weeks and it felt like I was very anxious about going out, and driving little car. Well... I went and did it sisters. There was half a dozen people waiting to go in for a Sevice and I was all on my own with my flowers. It was lovely and warm and I talked away to him. Told him to get his finger out and do something about how this state of things at the moment. I anti vac again and got in car. It took me an hour from going to coming home. I was going to say, I enjoyed it, but that's not quite the word. I think I felt warm and close to him again and that I'm not on my own in this house. 

When I came back I went to Karen's and we drank choc through the open window and chatted for half an hour, then came home. Then marg came up and we chatted for half an hour or so, so I've had an interesting day. Haven't even done a sudoku. I'm still putting groceries away...there's no rush. My tums even better again. I'm going to try and send a couple of photos from my phone when I've caught up. 

Stay safe everyone and I love yawl... Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Used to quite enjoy it. xxxx


I liked their fish and chips, and the liver and onions.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> ..
> 
> So glad Stephen came today and the crem is open. Say hi to Albert for me. At 8 o'clock I could hear a train giving a blast on it's booter and them the Academy fired a cannon and all the kids were out making a real racket with their pots on pan. It went on longer than last week.
> 
> Here if you need me xxx


Albert says hi


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I USED to quite enjoy it before they completely revamped it, the menu changed and the service became awful! xxxx


I've not been for about 4 yrs


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, warm and sunny London!
> 
> Have been having a bit of trouble with my left eye for the last week, it's quite blurry. I thought it might be too much staring at the screen so have cut back dramatically but no improvement. This has happened a few times since my laser surgery so I'm not worried but it's darned annoying. Coupled with the back ache I have had for a couple of weeks, I'm a bit of a wreck but you can't keep an old girl down so I'm plodding on, just might not be on here quite so much!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's not a good enough excuse Mrs .....????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Actually where you are wearing the cowl is a nice picture. On a taller person the cowl would not look so long.


Be live me jinx it would have. Hahahha????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning my dear.
> Sometimes the benefits of laser surgery can wear off. Hope that is not true in your case. Is it possible to check with eye doctor. Wondering if wearing an eye patch over that eye would be helpful. Wear a mask to cover your mouth and nose and an eye patch over one eye. ????‍????????????‍☠


Use a broom as a crutch for one leg and you could be long john silver


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I did not have a good day when I couldn't get onto KP. Talking with all of you, even on delay, is a highlight of my day.
> Love you all.
> I am feeling a lot like the "Groundhog Day" movie where I keep doing the same day over and over.


Same here! When we wake up in the morning, we have a discussion about where we won't be going today, with all the details of the things we won't be doing there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I remember something about white willow and mint, and something vinegary smelling.


Mr Google says:The main ingredient in aspirin is salicylic acid, says CNN. Salicylic acid is found in shrubs and plants, such as jasmine, peas, beans and clover along with some grasses and trees. The form of salicylic acid used in modern aspirin is acetylsalicylic acid, which was first used by chemist Felix Hoffman in Germany in the late 1890s.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Will wonders never cease I was able to get a grocery order in for my mom after supper and not at 1 a.m. Things must be slowing down a little bit delivery wise.


Not here, sadly! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sorry you're not up to par June, sending gentle hugs. xoxox


Thanks my dear, they are gratefully received!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Hope your ulcer heals soon Susan, you might be a little rundown, getting out to have a chat with Albert will lift your spirits. You're not alone, tears are to be expected these days and you don't have to have a reason. Here's some love for you.. xoxoxo


THANKYOU so much trish. I always think you to be a very lovely person, like Josephine and June say you are. You've always got time for someone other than yourself. I'm glad I know you


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have found it fun and interesting to create new recipes with the ingredients I have on hand. Yesterday I made rice pudding finally. The rice everyone brought me was minute rice and I should really have used regular rice. I did not pressurize it the required time. It was delicious. Think I will make another batch today as Mr. Wonderful thought the bowl was his serving and in fact it was the entire batch. Luckily I was able to use the spatula and get a small serving for myself.


Hahaha, I bet your face was a picture as you watched him happily spooning down the pudding!! Not funny really, I'd have been MAD!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry to hear that, June! I hope you see improvement soon in both your eye and your back. Take care. xxxooo


Thanks for the good wishes love, I'm not often down for long and I'm coping!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

They shoukd be in corsica. But homes good too


----------



## grandma susan

This is better than decotating


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, I bet your face was a picture as you watched him happily spooning down the pudding!! Not funny really, I'd have been MAD!!! xxxx


I cannot be MAD at him. He feels so poorly and does not get enjoyment from anything but food and westerns that he has seen 1,000,000,000,00 times. He is having a real exciting day today. He drove to Walmart and left them load the groceries. As he was leaving the parking lot I called him to tell him his prescription was ready at Walgreens. Imagine the terrific timing as within 1 minute he was at Walgreens.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I will miss my trip to Wonderwool as well, used to look forward to that and spending lots of money. xx :sm23:


Have to spend twice much next year ????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. Oh alas, no fish and chips either.
> Hopefully things will level out soon for all of us.


We shall be having home made moules frites tonight. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Our local hospital is asking sewers/sewists to make scrub hats and scrub bags. If only we could get some fabric. All the Fabricland stores are closed around here, and they don't take orders online.


We are using not to worn duvet covers and sheets for the scrubs.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if that was in support of the frontline workers. We have had parades by fire trucks, ambulances and police cars past our hospitals and community care centres in support of the workers.


Yes it was, every Thursday at 8 pm the whole country turns out to support our keyworkers x


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Hope your ulcer heals soon Susan, you might be a little rundown, getting out to have a chat with Albert will lift your spirits. You're not alone, tears are to be expected these days and you don't have to have a reason. Here's some love for you.. xoxoxo


Thanks for the dicentra reminds me of my mum. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> They shoukd be in corsica. But homes good too


Looking good xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> This is better than decotating


Sue looks lovely and wells. Love to all of them xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Ive nearly filled a page. Made a holder for my tablet today and stripped a chair ready to reupholster. Off to get dinner now xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I cannot be MAD at him. He feels so poorly and does not get enjoyment from anything but food and westerns that he has seen 1,000,000,000,00 times. He is having a real exciting day today. He drove to Walmart and left them load the groceries. As he was leaving the parking lot I called him to tell him his prescription was ready at Walgreens. Imagine the terrific timing as within 1 minute he was at Walgreens.


Oh bless him, I would feel the same in that case. My DH struggled to start with as there was no tennis or horse racing online but he is quite philosophical about things and is now watching a couple of old dramas online and I managed to get him a series of Stephen King books on eBay so as long as I feed him, he's adapted and is content!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

???????? The bleeding heart plant reminds me of my dad. For some reason it was one of the few plants he paid any attention to.



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the dicentra reminds me of my mum. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> ???????? The bleeding heart plant reminds me of my dad. For some reason it was one of the few plants he paid any attention to.


Funny how plants hold such special memories. X


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I cannot be MAD at him. He feels so poorly and does not get enjoyment from anything but food and westerns that he has seen 1,000,000,000,00 times. He is having a real exciting day today. He drove to Walmart and left them load the groceries. As he was leaving the parking lot I called him to tell him his prescription was ready at Walgreens. Imagine the terrific timing as within 1 minute he was at Walgreens.


Excellent timing, couldn't have been better


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a overcast Norfolk, hoping the sun will break through later. Thought about what I could do today, have a look round the shops, go to the beach, go visit my cousin and then I thought nah, I know what I'll do today ............... the ironing, much more exciting (not). So on that note will love you and leave you for a while, stay safe. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a overcast Norfolk, hoping the sun will break through later. Thought about what I could do today, have a look round the shops, go to the beach, go visit my cousin and then I thought nah, I know what I'll do today ............... the ironing, much more exciting (not). So on that note will love you and leave you for a while, stay safe. xx


I might even join you with the ironing. Then it's playtime. Mr P has bought a night vision camera so he can spy on the wildlife we get in the garden. Later today my son in law is bringing us some shopping and borrowing Mr Ps chain saw.

Everyone have a good Saturday and stay well and safe xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an overcast and chilly London, haven't posted _that_ for quite a long time!!!

Nothing much to do today, my eyes are a little better, strangely, I find that each eye individually is fine, they just don't seem to want to work well together, perhaps they've had a row!! This has happened before and I can't remember what the answer was, maybe my glasses just need adjusting! The back seems better too so I think the answer to that is to not stay in one position for too long when I get engrossed in my knitting!! Hope everyone out there is doing ok, I can see us all being scared to go out once we're allowed to!!

Stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I use to set my computer timer for 30 minutes to remind me to get up every 30 minutes. It is amazing how hours can pass when I am knitting or on the computer. Yesterday I decided I had to start setting a timer again. I do a small chore and then return to my chair. I must say it is very irritating to force myself to move when it goes off. Then again dusting at 3:30 a.m. makes one husband wonder if his wife has totally flipped out.
We have decided that when we are allowed out and about does not mean we have to go out and about. Some states have lifted restrictions starting today. I am hoping that people stay in isolation. I believe that state will have a large increase in virus patients.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast and chilly London, haven't posted _that_ for quite a long time!!!
> 
> Nothing much to do today, my eyes are a little better, strangely, I find that each eye individually is fine, they just don't seem to want to work well together, perhaps they've had a row!! This has happened before and I can't remember what the answer was, maybe my glasses just need adjusting! The back seems better too so I think the answer to that is to not stay in one position for too long when I get engrossed in my knitting!! Hope everyone out there is doing ok, I can see us all being scared to go out once we're allowed to!!
> 
> Stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I use to set my computer timer for 30 minutes to remind me to get up every 30 minutes. It is amazing how hours can pass when I am knitting or on the computer. Yesterday I decided I had to start setting a timer again. I do a small chore and then return to my chair. I must say it is very irritating to force myself to move when it goes off. Then again dusting at 3:30 a.m. makes one husband wonder if his wife has totally flipped out.
> We have decided that when we are allowed out and about does not mean we have to go out and about. Some states have lifted restrictions starting today. I am hoping that people stay in isolation. I believe that state will have a large increase in virus patients.


I'm with you on everything there jinx, getting up right now!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast and chilly London, haven't posted _that_ for quite a long time!!!
> 
> Nothing much to do today, my eyes are a little better, strangely, I find that each eye individually is fine, they just don't seem to want to work well together, perhaps they've had a row!! This has happened before and I can't remember what the answer was, maybe my glasses just need adjusting! The back seems better too so I think the answer to that is to not stay in one position for too long when I get engrossed in my knitting!! Hope everyone out there is doing ok, I can see us all being scared to go out once we're allowed to!!
> 
> Stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Yes it was cloudy and cool here first thing but the sun has come out now and it's warming up nicely. Glad things are all feeling a bit better. I know I for one will be very cautious when we are first let out. xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Great mental image!! ???? I am hoping it will be ok if I stop staring at the screen, I forget to blink or look away and refocus! I doubt I'd get hold of an eye doc at the moment but if it doesn't get better, I may have to do something!! Xxxx


You and me both. My eyesight has changed as well and I would greatly benefit from an eye Dr visit. Hard to do with my lifestyle now, but one day. Xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is off collecting our order from Walmart. I have to keep reminding myself to be thankful we are getting great service from them. Not perfect service, but under the circumstances great service. Today only one thing was out of stock, chicken. Two items were switched. Toilet paper switched from an 18 roll packet for two 12 roll packets. Twenty-four packets for the price of 18. Evaporated milk switched from Walmart brand to name brand. I forgot to order baking powder. The can in the cupboard expired January 6, 2004. I hope you continue to find it easier to place an order.


My substitutions seem to be much more expensive such as a pint of grape tomato's costing 5.00 instead of 2.79. Puts the order up 20.00 sometimes if there are too many of them. But what can you do in times like this.. better than not getting anything.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I have found it fun and interesting to create new recipes with the ingredients I have on hand. Yesterday I made rice pudding finally. The rice everyone brought me was minute rice and I should really have used regular rice. I did not pressurize it the required time. It was delicious. Think I will make another batch today as Mr. Wonderful thought the bowl was his serving and in fact it was the entire batch. Luckily I was able to use the spatula and get a small serving for myself.


Was it creamy and thick rice pudding? 
I was looking for sticky rice but was substituted with sushi rice.. I'm sure it will work fine. I love my stews in the Instant Pot.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You and me both. My eyesight has changed as well and I would greatly benefit from an eye Dr visit. Hard to do with my lifestyle now, but one day. Xoxoxo


Here, under certain circumstances, you can get a home visit. That might be an idea for you when we are finally set free!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Here, under certain circumstances, you can get a home visit. That might be an idea for you when we are finally set free!! xxxx


Might look (excuse the pun) into that, I'm getting fed up of not being able to see properly. xxxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I didn't sleep so good last night and lay awake, worrying about going out to the cemetery, everything seems so big in the night. When I got up this morning my tummy was upset as expected. I decided I might not go. I texted Stephen to say was I really safe going to the cemetery, he said take my anti bac and rub my steering wheel off him using it yesterday. I said what if the police stop me...he said????????????????....there's no check post Charlie's. So I decided I would go. I've never been out for 5 weeks and it felt like I was very anxious about going out, and driving little car. Well... I went and did it sisters. There was half a dozen people waiting to go in for a Sevice and I was all on my own with my flowers. It was lovely and warm and I talked away to him. Told him to get his finger out and do something about how this state of things at the moment. I anti vac again and got in car. It took me an hour from going to coming home. I was going to say, I enjoyed it, but that's not quite the word. I think I felt warm and close to him again and that I'm not on my own in this house.
> 
> When I came back I went to Karen's and we drank choc through the open window and chatted for half an hour, then came home. Then marg came up and we chatted for half an hour or so, so I've had an interesting day. Haven't even done a sudoku. I'm still putting groceries away...there's no rush. My tums even better again. I'm going to try and send a couple of photos from my phone when I've caught up.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and I love yawl... Xxx


Albert has your back, I'm glad you have your friends to cheer you. Xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> They shoukd be in corsica. But homes good too


Those boys look happy!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I cannot be MAD at him. He feels so poorly and does not get enjoyment from anything but food and westerns that he has seen 1,000,000,000,00 times. He is having a real exciting day today. He drove to Walmart and left them load the groceries. As he was leaving the parking lot I called him to tell him his prescription was ready at Walgreens. Imagine the terrific timing as within 1 minute he was at Walgreens.


Can't tell you how may Clint Eastwood westerns I've seen over and over. Mr. J doesn't like John Wayne though! Gunsmokes a classic!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have been told we will not be going back to normal until a vaccine is available, as well.
> Germany is doing human trials of their first vaccine. And Bill Gates has already promised, any vaccine will be distributed to every country that wants it.
> 86 teams are working on vaccines. Which is probably good. Because there are variants of the virus.
> Blocking?! What's that? That's when cats lay all over your wet garment and take out all the pins and pull on the wet fibers? Right?


It is great to see that Bill Gates has already said that the vaccine will be distributed to every Country that wants it, because hearing Trump say that HE (or USA) will OWN the vaccine when it is completed, and ready, is quite scary; and sounds like he doesn't want to share with anyone!????????????
This is something that every Country in the World is working on, I think!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I don't mind chicken liver fried with onions and wine, but I don't like the taste of beef liver.
> Mum loves beef liver and doesn't get it often.


I don't like any liver, very much; but I don't mind Steak & kidney, but no onion is to go anywhere near it???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the dicentra reminds me of my mum. Xx


My white dicentra didn't make it this year, I wonder if the Elk ate it? :sm03:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Ive nearly filled a page. Made a holder for my tablet today and stripped a chair ready to reupholster. Off to get dinner now xx


My grandmother gifted our second daughter with a cat like that on her birth, sewn with calico material. Then she wrote a small book that she illustrated called "Calico Kitty". It's a treasure. Xoxox


----------



## jinx

It was thick and creamy and cinnamony. Walmart promises to upgrade anything they have to substitute on your grocery order. The most they upgraded me was over $70.00. I ordered a $50.00 air fryer and they substituted one that cost $129.00. I told them I could not accept the substitute as an employee would be in trouble for that much of an upgrade. She left it in my car and went back inside to talk to her boss. They insisted I should take it, so I took it. Works great, but now that I have the air fryer lids on the instant pots I no longer use it.



Islander said:


> Was it creamy and thick rice pudding?
> I was looking for sticky rice but was substituted with sushi rice.. I'm sure it will work fine. I love my stews in the Instant Pot.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm usually out of order since I read back to as far as I can reach. :sm17:


I do that sometimes too, when the posts get too far ahead of me!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. I use to set my computer timer for 30 minutes to remind me to get up every 30 minutes. It is amazing how hours can pass when I am knitting or on the computer. Yesterday I decided I had to start setting a timer again. I do a small chore and then return to my chair. I must say it is very irritating to force myself to move when it goes off. Then again dusting at 3:30 a.m. makes one husband wonder if his wife has totally flipped out.
> We have decided that when we are allowed out and about does not mean we have to go out and about. Some states have lifted restrictions starting today. I am hoping that people stay in isolation. I believe that state will have a large increase in virus patients.


I agree with you, Judith, especially if the people aren't being very careful -- wearing masks and continuing with social distancing. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Have you seen the glasses where you can adjust the lens strength for each lens? There is a screw on the arms of the glasses they you turn to adjust the strength. I cannot imagine they work very well, but I think the idea is interesting.



Barn-dweller said:


> Might look (excuse the pun) into that, I'm getting fed up of not being able to see properly. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny southwest Arizona. We're expecting temps up into the 90sF today. Don't have a lot planned other than laundry. That should keep me entertained for a bit. I hope you all have a good one. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Have you seen the glasses where you can adjust the lens strength for each lens? There is a screw on the arms of the glasses they you turn to adjust the strength. I cannot imagine they work very well, but I think the idea is interesting.


That is an interesting idea. Leaves me wondering how they work. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Isn't it made from a specific tree bark?


Willow bark is where natural Aspirin comes from.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Bear in scrubs and mask is adorable.. well done Jacky! xoxo


Mine is slowly coming together.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Sorry you are so stressed again. Yes, the site was down and we all missed it also.
> Try not to let rumors started by "friends" upset you so. If we believed all of what we hear/read we would all be basket cases.





grandma susan said:


> I totally agree with jinx, jolly.....we are all the same.


Polly, I also agree with Jinx, and Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from sunny Surrey. Not been up long. Slightly overdid it yesterday so I am giving myself the day off today.
> 
> Happy St Georges Day.
> 
> Have a good Thurs everyone xx


I wore my red trousers and white top for St George's Day, but no-one saw until we went out to clap in the evening.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU June. I do feel that some of us, if not all are just at the "fed up" stage. I know I am. But look what we've got....a lot of loving sisters. We will all be ok, and this fed up feeling will pass. Don't be afraid , any one of us, to come on here and say how you feel. If we can't tell each other, then we are not real sisters. I love yawl. Xxx


Susan, I am feeling way past fed up, I am feeling quite angry; but not with the Pandemic situation, that is quite mild here, compared to what we are hearing around the would; but am feeling quite P*j&d off at DH. We both have different levels of deafness, and different causes, but he can sleep in front of the tv, without turning it down, but when he goes to bed, the tv has to be turned down, to where no body can hear it! He got thel off my chest, I might even be able to sleep a little now, especially now that it is raining! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Ok all, it is time to go to bed,so it is good night from me! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It was November 2015. Ah, you clever girl, you are thinking I can go back on KP and find it!! Brilliant!! xxxx
> 
> Edit, I tried and it must be there somewhere but it will take all day to go back that far, unless you have a trick up your sleeve....?!! xxxx


If you are still looking go into CONNECTIONS 4 64 http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370891-1.html. It starts in early November 2015.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well found. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Indeed. Ignore my suggestion!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Have you seen the glasses where you can adjust the lens strength for each lens? There is a screw on the arms of the glasses they you turn to adjust the strength. I cannot imagine they work very well, but I think the idea is interesting.


Yes I've seen those and think they may be good for reading or close work but I think my distance prescription will need changing as well. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's another glorious day here. Made 3 more bags for teddies yesterday and I might make a start on scrubs hats for the hospital today.
> 
> I should have been on my way to Wales and Wonderwool with Knitted Camberley, but like everything else it has been cancelled. I shal jyst have to go round my craft room and grope some wool.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and stay safe. Xx


I groped through my stack this morning looking for a bit of black wool for Teddy's nose. I found a bag of very soft shiny black wool, 4 of them, bought for £1 on one of our stay-aways. Blackpool? Cheered me up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny southwest Arizona. We're expecting temps up into the 90sF today. Don't have a lot planned other than laundry. That should keep me entertained for a bit. I hope you all have a good one. xxxooo


At least you know it will dry quickly, put mine in the conservatory the other day and they were dry in a couple of hours, mind you it did hit well over 100 a lot of the day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Mine is slowly coming together.


Can't wait to see him, we need as many doctors as we can get. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, it's been very sunny today but cool. About 12C I would think. I'm not putting my winter cardigans away yet. 

Marg and John came up and cut the front and side lawn for me. They left the back one to a later date. Marg and I chatted while John struggled on????

I've spoken with Josephine today, everything seems to be all right there. OBTW....Michelle went to aldi and saw some plain and Sr. Flour so brought them home for me. I've got them for S and S. So they are quite pleased. 

Nothing much to say today. All is fine and I love yawl....I'll catch up now.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Funny I'm experiencing the same phenomenon, one day is like the next. It's nice to know I'm not alone. Sending you love too. xoxox


Alan and I argued this morning about whether it was Saturday or Sunday. It says Sat on my computer. He wasn't convinced.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Susan, I am feeling way past fed up, I am feeling quite angry; but not with the Pandemic situation, that is quite mild here, compared to what we are hearing around the would; but am feeling quite P*j&d off at DH. We both have different levels of deafness, and different causes, but he can sleep in front of the tv, without turning it down, but when he goes to bed, the tv has to be turned down, to where no body can hear it! He got thel off my chest, I might even be able to sleep a little now, especially now that it is raining! xoxoxo


Hahahaha....get your own bedroom with a TVs......I was always amazed at Alberts hearing, he always couldn't hear me talking before his AIDS. But boy o boy he could he mean if I said something be nine his back. ????


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I groped through my stack this morning looking for a bit of black wool for Teddy's nose. I found a bag of very soft shiny black wool, 4 of them, bought for £1 on one of our stay-aways. Blackpool? Cheered me up.


Oooo. I liked Blackpool hahahah


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Alan and I argued this morning about whether it was Saturday or Sunday. It says Sat on my computer. He wasn't convinced.


I was like that a fortnight ago. Was worrying in case S had had an accident. Bringing my food down. Then I phoned him and he said it was only Thursday and not Friday...????


----------



## lifeline

Good afternoon, another quiet day here. Nothing very exciting except I made a start on another bag. Yesterday I prepared the material for the remaining 5 bags for the girls, then I will begin the ones for the boys.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Alan and I argued this morning about whether it was Saturday or Sunday. It says Sat on my computer. He wasn't convinced.


We are struggling with keeping track of the days


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast and chilly London, haven't posted _that_ for quite a long time!!!
> 
> Nothing much to do today, my eyes are a little better, strangely, I find that each eye individually is fine, they just don't seem to want to work well together, perhaps they've had a row!! This has happened before and I can't remember what the answer was, maybe my glasses just need adjusting! The back seems better too so I think the answer to that is to not stay in one position for too long when I get engrossed in my knitting!! Hope everyone out there is doing ok, I can see us all being scared to go out once we're allowed to!!
> 
> Stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


The sun is shining here. It's warm as toast sitting here next to the window with the sun blazing its way in.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a overcast Norfolk, hoping the sun will break through later. Thought about what I could do today, have a look round the shops, go to the beach, go visit my cousin and then I thought nah, I know what I'll do today ............... the ironing, much more exciting (not). So on that note will love you and leave you for a while, stay safe. xx


Hopefully our world won't get so high tech and sci-fi that we start putting on viewing glasses that pick up our thoughts and manifest them into virtual places we go. You watch someone will come up with it! Xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it was cloudy and cool here first thing but the sun has come out now and it's warming up nicely. Glad things are all feeling a bit better. I know I for one will be very cautious when we are first let out. xxxx


You will be cautious, but will others? Xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> It was thick and creamy and cinnamony. Walmart promises to upgrade anything they have to substitute on your grocery order. The most they upgraded me was over $70.00. I ordered a $50.00 air fryer and they substituted one that cost $129.00. I told them I could not accept the substitute as an employee would be in trouble for that much of an upgrade. She left it in my car and went back inside to talk to her boss. They insisted I should take it, so I took it. Works great, but now that I have the air fryer lids on the instant pots I no longer use it.


That was very good of them, and if you have any problems they will take it back as well.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Mine is slowly coming together.


Hi Janet, sending a virtual hug. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I wore my red trousers and white top for St George's Day, but no-one saw until we went out to clap in the evening.


Bet you looked sharp! Oxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My white dicentra didn't make it this year, I wonder if the Elk ate it? :sm03:


Well that would be a surprise, huh?!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It was thick and creamy and cinnamony. Walmart promises to upgrade anything they have to substitute on your grocery order. The most they upgraded me was over $70.00. I ordered a $50.00 air fryer and they substituted one that cost $129.00. I told them I could not accept the substitute as an employee would be in trouble for that much of an upgrade. She left it in my car and went back inside to talk to her boss. They insisted I should take it, so I took it. Works great, but now that I have the air fryer lids on the instant pots I no longer use it.


Wow, that was a result but honest of you to query it, shows how nice you are!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Susan, I am feeling way past fed up, I am feeling quite angry; but not with the Pandemic situation, that is quite mild here, compared to what we are hearing around the would; but am feeling quite P*j&d off at DH. We both have different levels of deafness, and different causes, but he can sleep in front of the tv, without turning it down, but when he goes to bed, the tv has to be turned down, to where no body can hear it! He got thel off my chest, I might even be able to sleep a little now, especially now that it is raining! xoxoxo


I normally have to repeat myself at least 3 times now.. going to put a little warm oil in DH's ears soon to see if it will soften the wax.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Have you seen the glasses where you can adjust the lens strength for each lens? There is a screw on the arms of the glasses they you turn to adjust the strength. I cannot imagine they work very well, but I think the idea is interesting.


I think my optometrist would go pale if I asked him about them. I like the idea though, would probably suit me fine!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Willow bark is where natural Aspirin comes from.


Ah, that's what I was trying to remember, thanks Judi!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> If you are still looking go into CONNECTIONS 4 64 http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370891-1.html. It starts in early November 2015.


Thanks Saxy, jinx has already spotted it!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon, another quiet day here. Nothing very exciting except I made a start on another bag. Yesterday I prepared the material for the remaining 5 bags for the girls, then I will begin the ones for the boys.


I know they will be nice, don't forget a pic! Xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well that would be a surprise, huh?!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


You should see my plum and heritage apple trees this year, they are loaded with flowers... hope the poor cold bees do their job. The Elk can't reach these branches any more unless they push the trees over. :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Alan and I argued this morning about whether it was Saturday or Sunday. It says Sat on my computer. He wasn't convinced.


I have that argument with myself every morning.xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You will be cautious, but will others? Xoxox


No, that's why I will be very cautious, probably only going out to the shop every few weeks for a while until I see what develops. xx


----------



## Islander

If anyone has Netflix, the Great Canadian Baking Show is very entertaining! I’m getting the urge to make a Focaccia. Xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> No, that's why I will be very cautious, probably only going out to the shop every few weeks for a while until I see what develops. xx


Don't want anything to happen to any of you, it's too bad we all couldn't be together as a unit and do nothing but chat, eat, and knit and maybe throw in a little Ti Chi! Xoxo


----------



## jinx

I do not think optometrist recommend them.???????? They are often in ads on t.v. Really cheap plus postage and handling. Of course postage and handling is exorbitant. 


London Girl said:


> I think my optometrist would go pale if I asked him about them. I like the idea though, would probably suit me fine!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> My white dicentra didn't make it this year, I wonder if the Elk ate it? :sm03:


The white one is a more fragile plant, couldn't keep the one I had. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Don't want anything to happen to any of you, it's too bad we all couldn't be together as a unit and do nothing but chat, eat, and knit and maybe throw in a little Ti Chi! Xoxo


We could have sorted something if we'd had notice. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning. I use to set my computer timer for 30 minutes to remind me to get up every 30 minutes. It is amazing how hours can pass when I am knitting or on the computer. Yesterday I decided I had to start setting a timer again. I do a small chore and then return to my chair. I must say it is very irritating to force myself to move when it goes off. Then again dusting at 3:30 a.m. makes one husband wonder if his wife has totally flipped out.
> We have decided that when we are allowed out and about does not mean we have to go out and about. Some states have lifted restrictions starting today. I am hoping that people stay in isolation. I believe that state will have a large increase in virus patients.


I think as you do. Hoping the people who fear returning to work are not penalized.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it was cloudy and cool here first thing but the sun has come out now and it's warming up nicely. Glad things are all feeling a bit better. I know I for one will be very cautious when we are first let out. xxxx


News says air here is cleaner due to less people being out I think. I love Michael Moore. He has a free movie he just made called Planet of the Humans. It's on you tube and about saving the planet from environmental problems. He sang a song on Colbert by Mary Chaplin Carpenter called Why Shouldn't We. I like when men who can't sing do a good job of singing. It's how I feel when a big guy holds a baby tenderly. I like your positive attitude.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> You and me both. My eyesight has changed as well and I would greatly benefit from an eye Dr visit. Hard to do with my lifestyle now, but one day. Xoxoxo


Of late my eyes see out of focus print then it comes into focus. Might be due to the meds they gave me.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Was it creamy and thick rice pudding?
> I was looking for sticky rice but was substituted with sushi rice.. I'm sure it will work fine. I love my stews in the Instant Pot.


You all cook so easily. For me cooking is like a chemistry experiment. Some go well,others blow up????


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Might look (excuse the pun) into that, I'm getting fed up of not being able to see properly. xxxx


I'm afraid to bring people to,do,work in my house. Maybe the future will be safer for that.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Can't tell you how may Clint Eastwood westerns I've seen over and over. Mr. J doesn't like John Wayne though! Gunsmokes a classic!


My hub was a western or sci fi watcher. I usually watched tv downstairs with mom while he watches those upstairs and son played video games in thelivingroom too noisy for me I'd knit or crochet as mom and I watched tv or talked to friend or correct school work kids did that day. I corrected everything they did which took quite a while. But helped me know what they needed for the next day whether to do some new lesson or review the one we did or take a few kids for help. Teaching is very time consuming after the school day is done.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> It is great to see that Bill Gates has already said that the vaccine will be distributed to every Country that wants it, because hearing Trump say that HE (or USA) will OWN the vaccine when it is completed, and ready, is quite scary; and sounds like he doesn't want to share with anyone!????????????
> This is something that every Country in the World is working on, I think!


We are one world when this virus exists. Hoping we get new government when Election Day comes. We are seeing who is smart and nice and who isn't. My governor is wonderful. I feel better when he talks and he has made the best decisions for us. I don't belong to a political party but vote as I see the character and intelligence of a person. Bravo,Bill Gates. Mom said if you can't say something nice about someone don't say anything at all so I'm not saying more about you know who. But you are right in my opinion.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I don't like any liver, very much; but I don't mind Steak & kidney, but no onion is to go anywhere near it???????????? xoxoxo


I'm posting too much trying to catch up but I will tell you my gram made veal heart stew delicious. So when I was 18 I worked in a Bakery next to a butcher shop the worker said he could get me some. When they came I saw they were little hearts. I thought veal hearts meant the heart or main part of the veal. You see how not bright I was. My grams stew was chunks after seeing what they are I never had them again. Also the fellow had gotten them free and when I went in and asked for them he almost had a heart attack. Came to my store backdoor and gave them to me saying I almost got him fired. I still feel badly about that.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Polly, I also agree with Jinx, and Susan! xoxoxo


I was very vulnerable that night for another reason but next day I found that pensions seem ok. However they are laying off reading teachers. Sad because they do so much good for kids and reading affects so many things kids do in school I will get more info when teacher friends have time to chat. Glad you are on again and thanks for encouragement you gave me.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Susan, I am feeling way past fed up, I am feeling quite angry; but not with the Pandemic situation, that is quite mild here, compared to what we are hearing around the would; but am feeling quite P*j&d off at DH. We both have different levels of deafness, and different causes, but he can sleep in front of the tv, without turning it down, but when he goes to bed, the tv has to be turned down, to where no body can hear it! He got thel off my chest, I might even be able to sleep a little now, especially now that it is raining! xoxoxo


Does your tv have closed captioning if I go,to settings I can get words they say in print. Useful when they talk odd. But that won't make you less angry at the situation. Hub had hearing loss due to working around machinery and kept sound soooo high. I went down to moms. At night I put on cartoon station which if I fall asleep is better than hearing news or shows I wouldn't want to see. We once had a device you put by the tv and it amplify the sound to ear buds.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Alan and I argued this morning about whether it was Saturday or Sunday. It says Sat on my computer. He wasn't convinced.


Son said I'm getting senile cause I confused a day like that. I told him he forgot to bring inthe light bulbs from the car. He forgets the light on and now he has to get up a ladder to change the bulb. Hmm could he be senile? Wipper snapper!!


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Don't want anything to happen to any of you, it's too bad we all couldn't be together as a unit and do nothing but chat, eat, and knit and maybe throw in a little Ti Chi! Xoxo


Just as we are doing now?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, think we might be in for a shock Tuesday, the forecaster keeps mentioning a strange word, I think he said rain. Usual day all mapped out - nothing. Found a few more shawls that need blocking, did one yesterday so will get another one on the blocks today. Being lazy today and having Chinese belly pork ready done. Weird Sunday dinner but who cares. Have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. No special meals for us today as I forgot it was Sunday. Salisbury steak in the instant pot is a favorite of Mr. Wonderful. Yesterday we had taco casserole in the pot. Recipe called for 3 tbsp taco seasoning and I wisely used only two. Wow that was hot and cleared out all the sinus passages.
There is also a weird word in our forecast. It is sunshine. Yeah!


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, think we might be in for a shock Tuesday, the forecaster keeps mentioning a strange word, I think he said rain. Usual day all mapped out - nothing. Found a few more shawls that need blocking, did one yesterday so will get another one on the blocks today. Being lazy today and having Chinese belly pork ready done. Weird Sunday dinner but who cares. Have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> My hub was a western or sci fi watcher. I usually watched tv downstairs with mom while he watches those upstairs and son played video games in thelivingroom too noisy for me I'd knit or crochet as mom and I watched tv or talked to friend or correct school work kids did that day. I corrected everything they did which took quite a while. But helped me know what they needed for the next day whether to do some new lesson or review the one we did or take a few kids for help. Teaching is very time consuming after the school day is done.


I know from my DD that is true and she says she is working harder than ever now, doing live senior maths lessons online to different age groups, as well as supervising her own kids school-at-home work!! I always thought what a lovely short day she had, free weekends and long holidays but now I know different!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm posting too much trying to catch up but I will tell you my gram made veal heart stew delicious. So when I was 18 I worked in a Bakery next to a butcher shop the worker said he could get me some. When they came I saw they were little hearts. I thought veal hearts meant the heart or main part of the veal. You see how not bright I was. My grams stew was chunks after seeing what they are I never had them again. Also the fellow had gotten them free and when I went in and asked for them he almost had a heart attack. Came to my store backdoor and gave them to me saying I almost got him fired. I still feel badly about that.


Stuffed, braised lamb hearts was one of the things we cooked at school, in domestic science. I loved them and did them a few times when I first got married but DH seems to go off everything in time. I'd be able to do them beautifully in the slow cooker (croc-pot)!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Son said I'm getting senile cause I confused a day like that. I told him he forgot to bring inthe light bulbs from the car. He forgets the light on and now he has to get up a ladder to change the bulb. Hmm could he be senile? Wipper snapper!!


How is your son's health now Polly? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, think we might be in for a shock Tuesday, the forecaster keeps mentioning a strange word, I think he said rain. Usual day all mapped out - nothing. Found a few more shawls that need blocking, did one yesterday so will get another one on the blocks today. Being lazy today and having Chinese belly pork ready done. Weird Sunday dinner but who cares. Have a good, safe day. xx


Ours is even weirder for a Sunday, beef stew!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Stuffed, braised lamb hearts was one of the things we cooked at school, in domestic science. I loved them and did them a few times when I first got married but DH seems to go off everything in time. I'd be able to do them beautifully in the slow cooker (croc-pot)!


DH hasn't got a choice today, didn't feel like doing a full roast, so Chinese belly pork instead, he can like it or eat bread and butter. xxxx :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH hasn't got a choice today, didn't feel like doing a full roast, so Chinese belly pork instead, he can like it or eat bread and butter. xxxx :sm23: :sm15:


I quite like bread and butter!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ours is even weirder for a Sunday, beef stew!! xxxx


Nothing weird about that, we quite ofter have it for Sunday dinner in Winter and Monday and Tuesday, I make a bit pot. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I quite like bread and butter!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


For your main meal of the day though???? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> For your main meal of the day though???? xxxx


It has been known!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good only-just morning from a bright and sunny London!! Well, my DD finally got me a delivery slot for my groceries, 10 am tomorrow morning!! I only went shopping last Wednesday and I did ask for no delivery for at least a week but bless her, beggars can't be choosers so we spent a gruelling 20 minutes on the phone with her trying to get me to add non perishables to the list. I did my best but I don't have a great deal of space for storage, my freezer is tiny too so not sure where it's all going to go but I'm sure we'll cope, I just know I've forgotten something though........!!!

Now my back is almost better, my knee is threatening to give way so I will be knitting and maybe a little Netflix today, with a TV film with DH this afternoon, no popcorn though!!

Have a good one my friends, stay safe and sane!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It has been known!! xxxx


Don't think I'll ask. You've changed your avatar again, can't keep up with you. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think I'll ask. You've changed your avatar again, can't keep up with you. xxxx :sm23:


It's quite a while since I changed it, time flies! I got fed up with seeing that one, tis one was taken at the same time, the birthday photoshoot with the family, I've just cropped it and whitened my teeth!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's quite a while since I changed it, time flies! I got fed up with seeing that one, tis one was taken at the same time, the birthday photoshoot with the family, I've just cropped it and whitened my teeth!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Shows how observant I am. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It's quite a while since I changed it, time flies! I got fed up with seeing that one, tis one was taken at the same time, the birthday photoshoot with the family, I've just cropped it and whitened my teeth!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It's a beautiful photo of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny and supposed to be very hot Southwest Arizona. We're expected to go up to around 100F today and even hotter over the next few days before we begin to cool down a bit. I keep say it, but thank goodness for air conditioning. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hi Janet, sending a virtual hug. :sm02:


Received with thanks. Wish it was a real one.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Bet you looked sharp! Oxox


Is fat sharp?


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> You all cook so easily. For me cooking is  like a chemistry experiment. Some go well,others blow up????


That made me laugh out loud. Exploding dinner anyone?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Ours is even weirder for a Sunday, beef stew!! xxxx


We traditionalists are having roast pork.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's a dull dull cool day we are at 11C, but no rain as yet. You'd think in this day and age the weather people could get it right.???? I was awakened this Sunday morning, (as was our Rebecca ) but I was at 6amish with the woodpecker. He's found his way to my chimney again. What a flipping noise. Margaret who lives 150yds or so from me text to say she could hear it in her bedroom. Then this afternoon he came back. So Margaret texted again, to say she can hear it's! I feel like saying "so do I " and what do you expect me to do about it. ????I've emojid a squirrel because if it's not a woodpecker it's a squirrel that pesters me????

I've no news at all today. I've tidied my kitchen, well, that's a novelty in its self. ????????????????so I'm just going to catch up. I need to do a couple of jobs on my iPad so remember I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Don't want anything to happen to any of you, it's too bad we all couldn't be together as a unit and do nothing but chat, eat, and knit and maybe throw in a little Ti Chi! Xoxo


Blow the ti chi.....????????. 0k for the rest


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> We could have sorted something if we'd had notice. xx :sm23: :sm23:


We did........and we got locked up by the government....????????


----------



## grandma susan

I need to share this with you.....I've just had a chocolate covered ice cream lolly in my bed. Well, I don't know rightly what's happened but there's chocolate all over the place. Down my pj top...round my mouth.....got I'm getting older???? I've just found some chocolate on my bosom.....I may need to go and bath?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That made me laugh out loud. Exploding dinner anyone?


It's called social distancing. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's a beautiful photo of you! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, like I said, I have spruced it up a bit!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, like I said, I have spruced it up a bit!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hahahaha....get your own bedroom with a TVs......I was always amazed at Alberts hearing, he always couldn't hear me talking before his AIDS. But boy o boy he could he mean if I said something be nine his back. ????


Yep, what they can hear, when they are in another room is amazing!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hopefully our world won't get so high tech and sci-fi that we start putting on viewing glasses that pick up our thoughts and manifest them into virtual places we go. You watch someone will come up with it! Xoxox


Hi Trish, I already do that, when I read a great book, but without the VR technology!???? When I read a really good, well written book, I am transported into the story with the characters; and it is extremely hard when those stories are made into films, because they can never be the same as I have already seen! I don't go to see films, that have been made from any books I have read, because they are always such a disappointment!

People already visit the virtual world, when they play with those Virtual Reality Viewers; people escape reality already, in the games they play, and there would be so many other ways those VR Vewers can be used for, to escape the confines of one's house, especially if one lived in the more densely populated regions, with mainly high rise buildings!

I really think that if the Lock Down goes for a longish time, there will be people who will be so used to being in Violent Reality, that they will get very tired, after a very short time; simply because they had been sitting in their gaming chairs, with their VR Viewers, going where ever the programmes they have, will take them!

These people will be identified, by the way they stand, and walk; they will be aged from approx 40 years and younger; although there may be the rare older person, their legs will be uncoordinated, due to sitting for indeterminate times, and also sleeping in the same position. There might be other attachments that these people might utilise, but I really don't think this is the correct platform to discuss that! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:

So I have prattled on for a bit now, and I still have a lot to catch up with, because I fell into a bit of a slump; but everything is all good now, and I am back to my usual self, which outwardly, isn't much different! I hope you are feeling well, and getting enough rest, and occasionally having a face to face chat with someone, with the appropriate distance between, and also making mischief (only when possible, mind)! keep that brain working! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it was cloudy and cool here first thing but the sun has come out now and it's warming up nicely. Glad things are all feeling a bit better. I know I for one will be very cautious when we are first let out. xxxx





Islander said:


> You will be cautious, but will others? Xoxox


Unfortunately Trish, I share your misgivings, about the lifting of the restrictions, and the actions of the few that don't like to have any kind of restrictions, for any reason, so they will do what they want! Too many people don't take any notice of the soc ial dh, lance s while the restrictions are still active! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It was thick and creamy and cinnamony. Walmart promises to upgrade anything they have to substitute on your grocery order. The most they upgraded me was over $70.00. I ordered a $50.00 air fryer and they substituted one that cost $129.00. I told them I could not accept the substitute as an employee would be in trouble for that much of an upgrade. She left it in my car and went back inside to talk to her boss. They insisted I should take it, so I took it. Works great, but now that I have the air fryer lids on the instant pots I no longer use it.





Islander said:


> That was very good of them, and if you have any problems they will take it back as well.


That was definitely a very good upgrade, well done you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I normally have to repeat myself at least 3 times now.. going to put a little warm oil in DH's ears soon to see if it will soften the wax.


I hope the work wax treatment worked, and you now only have to say things once! ???????? xoxoxo
I might just have to start drizzling some very soft wax, INTO DH's ears,???? at just a bit each day, then I can put the tv volume, to where I need it! ???????? xoxoxo 
???????????????? Of course I wouldn't be able to do that to my little man, that is beyond cruel! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> You should see my plum and heritage apple trees this year, they are loaded with flowers... hope the poor cold bees do their job. The Elk can't reach these branches any more unless they push the trees over. :sm15:


I hope your bees get warm soon! ????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Don't want anything to happen to any of you, it's too bad we all couldn't be together as a unit and do nothing but chat, eat, and knit and maybe throw in a little Ti Chi! Xoxo


Wouldn't that have been wonderful. We would have had a great time! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning all from a cloudy Norfolk although the sun is trying, but not very hard. Still out in the kitchen but while I'm waiting for my spicy meatballs to cook (another experiment) thought I could catch up here. Made a load of rissoles as well so that's me done for the day. Knitting this afternoon, have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately Trish, I share your misgivings, about the lifting of the restrictions, and the actions of the few that don't like to have any kind of restrictions, for any reason, so they will do what they want! Too many people don't take any notice of the soc ial dh, lance s while the restrictions are still active! ???????? xoxoxo


DH just showed me pictures in the paper of people still flocking to the coast and countryside, seemingly walking in bunches, very close together. These people are obviously the supreme optimists of the world - or idiots!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It is cloudy, but supposed to clear this afternoon before clouding again.
I had a busy weekend. Saturday I went grocery shopping. It took 3 hours. Most of the prices are pre-pandemic, but I refused to pay $15 for 1 pound bag of Basmatti rice. I ended up going to a 2nd store and got a 10 pound bag for the $15. And I got one of the last 3 bags of flour. I was surprised how few people were wearing masks and gloves. We're getting lax in Port Hope. 
Yesterday was laundry day. While I was waiting for the machines, I opened up a cabinet downstairs where I had an extra box of tea and a mouse jumped out over my foot and under the cabinet. So I spent the rest of the time in the basement clearing out that cabinet. All the while keeping an eye out that the mouse didn't come back out from under the cabinet. He got a bunch of hot chocolate pods for the Keurig, a package of spaghetti that shouldn't have been in that cabinet in the first place and a whole bag of Chicago mix (cheese and caramel) popcorn. There wasn't a single kernel left in the bag. Last night I was looking for plastic containers. I think we will be putting cans in this cabinet and confining anything that a mouse can chew through to the plastic buckets. The cats sleep 2 feet away from this cabinet.
My red and furry stuffy is almost done. I just need to put on the eyes, mouth and arms.


----------



## London Girl

Good midday from a warm but less sunny London!! Got my grocery delivery ay 9 this morning, it should have been 10 so I was still in my pjs but no matter! Very nice driver, brought it all to the back door and the only thing missing was two cream cakes - serves me right!!! I shall try and manage next week's without DD's help, she has enough to cope with!!

Have caught up with my emails and been to the paper shop with DH. Had to get quite stern with a young lady who seemed reluctant to move aside so I could get out of the shop! I said "Please move, I'm old and if I catch this thing, I'll probably die!!!" Maybe I should have said I already had it, she's have darned well moved then!!! I have also corrected mistakes in my current square and the mitre square blanket I work on in the evening so quite a productive day so far!!

Have a good one everybody, stay positive and remember how much we all have! Loadsa love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It is cloudy, but supposed to clear this afternoon before clouding again.
> I had a busy weekend. Saturday I went grocery shopping. It took 3 hours. Most of the prices are pre-pandemic, but I refused to pay $15 for 1 pound bag of Basmatti rice. I ended up going to a 2nd store and got a 10 pound bag for the $15. And I got one of the last 3 bags of flour. I was surprised how few people were wearing masks and gloves. We're getting lax in Port Hope.
> Yesterday was laundry day. While I was waiting for the machines, I opened up a cabinet downstairs where I had an extra box of tea and a mouse jumped out over my foot and under the cabinet. So I spent the rest of the time in the basement clearing out that cabinet. All the while keeping an eye out that the mouse didn't come back out from under the cabinet. He got a bunch of hot chocolate pods for the Keurig, a package of spaghetti that shouldn't have been in that cabinet in the first place and a whole bag of Chicago mix (cheese and caramel) popcorn. There wasn't a single kernel left in the bag. Last night I was looking for plastic containers. I think we will be putting cans in this cabinet and confining anything that a mouse can chew through to the plastic buckets. The cats sleep 2 feet away from this cabinet.
> My red and furry stuffy is almost done. I just need to put on the eyes, mouth and arms.


Sorry about your mouse, he must have been a fat little thing after eating all that!!! I expect your cats like to keep him as a pet!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> DH just showed me pictures in the paper of people still flocking to the coast and countryside, seemingly walking in bunches, very close together. These people are obviously the supreme optimists of the world - or idiots!!! xxxx


It's called quarantine fatigue. 
We are seeing and hearing more cars on the highway too. It's been six weeks already, with another six weeks to go here. I think some business' are quietly reopening because the government relief hasn't been quick enough. I saw 2 employees at the hairdressers pulling out a tarp over the lawn. They had their uniforms on. The government is trying to discourage people from going to their cottages on the weekends but they haven't been successful. We even had a small group of protesters at the provincial buildings.


----------



## nitz8catz

Just had an announcement on the TV, that elective surgeries will be starting up. Those people who were scheduled for elective surgeries during the pandemic will be contacted for their re-scheduled date.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a cloudy Norfolk although the sun is trying, but not very hard. Still out in the kitchen but while I'm waiting for my spicy meatballs to cook (another experiment) thought I could catch up here. Made a load of rissoles as well so that's me done for the day. Knitting this afternoon, have a good, safe day. xx


Knitting inside on a cloudy day sounds good to me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Wouldn't that have been wonderful. We would have had a great time! xoxoxo


I know I've had a great time anytime groups of us have come together.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope your bees get warm soon! ????????xoxoxo


My bees are still sleeping, but the biting gnats are starting to wake up. :sm03:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope the work wax treatment worked, and you now only have to say things once! ???????? xoxoxo
> I might just have to start drizzling some very soft wax, INTO DH's ears,???? at just a bit each day, then I can put the tv volume, to where I need it! ???????? xoxoxo
> ???????????????? Of course I wouldn't be able to do that to my little man, that is beyond cruel! ????????????


I used to have that done once a month when I was a kid (the warm oil-haven't heard of anyone using warm wax), until the doctor figured out that I could hear quite well. I just didn't want to listen to my mum.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately Trish, I share your misgivings, about the lifting of the restrictions, and the actions of the few that don't like to have any kind of restrictions, for any reason, so they will do what they want! Too many people don't take any notice of the soc ial dh, lance s while the restrictions are still active! ???????? xoxoxo


Social distancing is the only restriction that seems to be sticking here. The gloves and masks seem to have disappeared. It might be because no one can get any supply of them at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hi Trish, I already do that, when I read a great book, but without the VR technology!???? When I read a really good, well written book, I am transported into the story with the characters; and it is extremely hard when those stories are made into films, because they can never be the same as I have already seen! I don't go to see films, that have been made from any books I have read, because they are always such a disappointment!
> 
> People already visit the virtual world, when they play with those Virtual Reality Viewers; people escape reality already, in the games they play, and there would be so many other ways those VR Vewers can be used for, to escape the confines of one's house, especially if one lived in the more densely populated regions, with mainly high rise buildings!
> 
> I really think that if the Lock Down goes for a longish time, there will be people who will be so used to being in Violent Reality, that they will get very tired, after a very short time; simply because they had been sitting in their gaming chairs, with their VR Viewers, going where ever the programmes they have, will take them!
> 
> These people will be identified, by the way they stand, and walk; they will be aged from approx 40 years and younger; although there may be the rare older person, their legs will be uncoordinated, due to sitting for indeterminate times, and also sleeping in the same position. There might be other attachments that these people might utilise, but I really don't think this is the correct platform to discuss that! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> So I have prattled on for a bit now, and I still have a lot to catch up with, because I fell into a bit of a slump; but everything is all good now, and I am back to my usual self, which outwardly, isn't much different! I hope you are feeling well, and getting enough rest, and occasionally having a face to face chat with someone, with the appropriate distance between, and also making mischief (only when possible, mind)! keep that brain working! ???????????????? xoxoxo


Animal Crossing virtual reality platform has been really popular here. I don't understand the interest.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, like I said, I have spruced it up a bit!! xxxx


Good job. Very nice picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I need to share this with you.....I've just had a chocolate covered ice cream lolly in my bed. Well, I don't know rightly what's happened but there's chocolate all over the place. Down my pj top...round my mouth.....got I'm getting older???? I've just found some chocolate on my bosom.....I may need to go and bath?


You got chocolate on the duvet the last time. I think it is too warm in your bedroom for these lollys. It sounds like they need to be eaten outdoors. But keep eating them, you enjoy them. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Blow the ti chi.....????????. 0k for the rest


You could watch while we try to follow Trish and Josephine. It would be funny.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's a dull dull cool day we are at 11C, but no rain as yet. You'd think in this day and age the weather people could get it right.???? I was awakened this Sunday morning, (as was our Rebecca ) but I was at 6amish with the woodpecker. He's found his way to my chimney again. What a flipping noise. Margaret who lives 150yds or so from me text to say she could hear it in her bedroom. Then this afternoon he came back. So Margaret texted again, to say she can hear it's! I feel like saying "so do I " and what do you expect me to do about it. ????I've emojid a squirrel because if it's not a woodpecker it's a squirrel that pesters me????
> 
> I've no news at all today. I've tidied my kitchen, well, that's a novelty in its self. ????????????????so I'm just going to catch up. I need to do a couple of jobs on my iPad so remember I love yawl. Xxx


I made home made pizza for supper last night. I ended up taking in the big bird feeder because a little black squirrel wouldn't stay off it and I got tired of opening the window to yell at it.
The pizza turned out well. One half was pepperoni and bacon and the other half was all vegetables, onion, pepper, olives and mushrooms.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> That made me laugh out loud. Exploding dinner anyone?


I have made my microwave explode badly. I'm used to cleaning it out completely now. Eggs and potatoes usually cause my mess.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and supposed to be very hot Southwest Arizona. We're expected to go up to around 100F today and even hotter over the next few days before we begin to cool down a bit. I keep say it, but thank goodness for air conditioning. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Too warm for me. I don't care how dry the air is. It's good that you have air conditioning.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good only-just morning from a bright and sunny London!! Well, my DD finally got me a delivery slot for my groceries, 10 am tomorrow morning!! I only went shopping last Wednesday and I did ask for no delivery for at least a week but bless her, beggars can't be choosers so we spent a gruelling 20 minutes on the phone with her trying to get me to add non perishables to the list. I did my best but I don't have a great deal of space for storage, my freezer is tiny too so not sure where it's all going to go but I'm sure we'll cope, I just know I've forgotten something though........!!!
> 
> Now my back is almost better, my knee is threatening to give way so I will be knitting and maybe a little Netflix today, with a TV film with DH this afternoon, no popcorn though!!
> 
> Have a good one my friends, stay safe and sane!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Delivery for groceries is book for the month of May. I'll keep queuing in the line for a few hours. I'm just happy that the store is fairly full. I think I bought too much. My chest freezer is full and both fridge freezers are full too. But this food needs to last 2 weeks. Mum goes to the seniors hour to pick up milk and bread when we run out.
We'd like to see something new on TV. We're getting sick of Harry Potter, Star Wars and Jurassic Park re-runs.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I quite like bread and butter!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


My brother used to have a meal of a loaf of bread and butter before every evening meal. It was the only way to have him eat normal portions. Nothing wrong with bread and butter. Especially when the bread is warm.
We just found out our town bakery is still operating. They opened up in a store that used to be a donut shop with a drive through and pick up window. They just needed to move the concrete planter that was blocking the drive through. I'll be ordering some really fresh bakery bread this week. (They're not open on Monday)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> DH hasn't got a choice today, didn't feel like doing a full roast, so Chinese belly pork instead, he can like it or eat bread and butter. xxxx :sm23: :sm15:


I'm just happy when DD cooks. Don't really care what she cooks. I'll eat it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ours is even weirder for a Sunday, beef stew!! xxxx


What are you supposed to eat on Sunday?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Stuffed, braised lamb hearts was one of the things we cooked at school, in domestic science. I loved them and did them a few times when I first got married but DH seems to go off everything in time. I'd be able to do them beautifully in the slow cooker (croc-pot)!


It's breakfast time here, but stuffed braised lamb hearts is making me drool.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good midday from a warm but less sunny London!! Got my grocery delivery ay 9 this morning, it should have been 10 so I was still in my pjs but no matter! Very nice driver, brought it all to the back door and the only thing missing was two cream cakes - serves me right!!! I shall try and manage next week's without DD's help, she has enough to cope with!!
> 
> Have caught up with my emails and been to the paper shop with DH. Had to get quite stern with a young lady who seemed reluctant to move aside so I could get out of the shop! I said "Please move, I'm old and if I catch this thing, I'll probably die!!!" Maybe I should have said I already had it, she's have darned well moved then!!! I have also corrected mistakes in my current square and the mitre square blanket I work on in the evening so quite a productive day so far!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay positive and remember how much we all have! Loadsa love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


Good for you. Wake up and pay attention, young lady.
Keep knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sorry about your mouse, he must have been a fat little thing after eating all that!!! I expect your cats like to keep him as a pet!! xxxx


They better not. I've moved everything around that cabinet except the cat beds so they can have a clear run at it when it tries to come out from under the cabinet.
Mean, aren't I? :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

Last night, Canadian artists held a virtual concert to raise money for out food banks.
Not sure if this can be seen outside of Canada.
https://www.theloop.ca/canadian-stars-share-music-laughter-and-a-few-tears-on-stronger-together-tous-ensemble/
Enjoy, if you can see it.
I need to sign off now.
Have a wonderful day and stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My brother used to have a meal of a loaf of bread and butter before every evening meal. It was the only way to have him eat normal portions. Nothing wrong with bread and butter. Especially when the bread is warm.
> We just found out our town bakery is still operating. They opened up in a store that used to be a donut shop with a drive through and pick up window. They just needed to move the concrete planter that was blocking the drive through. I'll be ordering some really fresh bakery bread this week. (They're not open on Monday)


I'll be over for donuts - but not on Monday, eh?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> What are you supposed to eat on Sunday?


A roast dinner is traditional over here, roast beef/pork/lamb/chicken with roast potatoes and vegetables with gravy and probably Yorkshire pud! I have to say I haven't done a joint on a Sunday for years but often do chicken breast or pork loin cutlets with all the trimmings!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> They better not. I've moved everything around that cabinet except the cat beds so they can have a clear run at it when it tries to come out from under the cabinet.
> Mean, aren't I? :sm15:


It's a cat and mouse world!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> You all cook so easily. For me cooking is like a chemistry experiment. Some go well,others blow up????


Hello Polly, I'm a sort of "Hit & Miss" cook, sometimes my creations are absolute successes, and my Mum would be so pleased with me; but there are days when I just shouldn't do creating of any kind, cooking, sewing or even knitting! On those days, usually after I have tried to cook something, I usually realise that I have been feeling a little " off"; it doesn't matter how I am feeling now, as I now only make my versions of Tuna Mourney, a rich, self-saucing chocolate pudding, and a few other things that I haven't made for quite a while! I no longer cook very much, as I tend to get distracted very easily, and forget what I am doing! On two of those occasions, I actually had things cooking in a frying pan, and on both occasions, I only just got inside early enough, to stop a fire beginning in the frying pan! DIt and I decided that it would be safer, if he took over the cooking, which I don't mind it all; because I have never liked cooking! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Hello it is 7 a.m. and I have finished my tour of duty in the kitchen this a.m. I made mayonnaise potato salad in the instant pot. Well, I made the potatoes and eggs together in the pot and then added the dressing. It is yummy. Well I had to taste it to be sure it was good. Recently I read to break the eggs into a pan and and put the pan in the pot. Saves peeling after cooking. They peel wonderfully but this is even easier. Have I ever mentioned I love cooking with my pots?



Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a cloudy Norfolk although the sun is trying, but not very hard. Still out in the kitchen but while I'm waiting for my spicy meatballs to cook (another experiment) thought I could catch up here. Made a load of rissoles as well so that's me done for the day. Knitting this afternoon, have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## jinx

Idiotic optimists?



London Girl said:


> DH just showed me pictures in the paper of people still flocking to the coast and countryside, seemingly walking in bunches, very close together. These people are obviously the supreme optimists of the world - or idiots!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Eek, a mouse. Wondering if he had friends to have eaten that much food.????


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It is cloudy, but supposed to clear this afternoon before clouding again.
> I had a busy weekend. Saturday I went grocery shopping. It took 3 hours. Most of the prices are pre-pandemic, but I refused to pay $15 for 1 pound bag of Basmatti rice. I ended up going to a 2nd store and got a 10 pound bag for the $15. And I got one of the last 3 bags of flour. I was surprised how few people were wearing masks and gloves. We're getting lax in Port Hope.
> Yesterday was laundry day. While I was waiting for the machines, I opened up a cabinet downstairs where I had an extra box of tea and a mouse jumped out over my foot and under the cabinet. So I spent the rest of the time in the basement clearing out that cabinet. All the while keeping an eye out that the mouse didn't come back out from under the cabinet. He got a bunch of hot chocolate pods for the Keurig, a package of spaghetti that shouldn't have been in that cabinet in the first place and a whole bag of Chicago mix (cheese and caramel) popcorn. There wasn't a single kernel left in the bag. Last night I was looking for plastic containers. I think we will be putting cans in this cabinet and confining anything that a mouse can chew through to the plastic buckets. The cats sleep 2 feet away from this cabinet.
> My red and furry stuffy is almost done. I just need to put on the eyes, mouth and arms.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Good job and moving the idiotic optimist from your path. Glad you got your order and that the cream cakes were absent.????????


London Girl said:


> Good midday from a warm but less sunny London!! Got my grocery delivery ay 9 this morning, it should have been 10 so I was still in my pjs but no matter! Very nice driver, brought it all to the back door and the only thing missing was two cream cakes - serves me right!!! I shall try and manage next week's without DD's help, she has enough to cope with!!
> 
> Have caught up with my emails and been to the paper shop with DH. Had to get quite stern with a young lady who seemed reluctant to move aside so I could get out of the shop! I said "Please move, I'm old and if I catch this thing, I'll probably die!!!" Maybe I should have said I already had it, she's have darned well moved then!!! I have also corrected mistakes in my current square and the mitre square blanket I work on in the evening so quite a productive day so far!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay positive and remember how much we all have! Loadsa love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Our hospitals are facing a financial hardship because they have no patients other than emergencies. They erected a separate hospital next to the original hospital for virus patients. Thankfully they have no patients in the second building.


nitz8catz said:


> Just had an announcement on the TV, that elective surgeries will be starting up. Those people who were scheduled for elective surgeries during the pandemic will be contacted for their re-scheduled date.


----------



## jinx

The "experts" I have heard discourage wearing gloves. Supposedly all the germs for everything you touch is on the gloves and then transferred to other things you touch. Thus spreading a lot of germs. Your hands you can easily use sanitizer between touches. Also most people do not know how to remove gloves correctly to keep the germs inside the gloves. Also there are a lot of used gloves found laying in parking lots. Flo shared pictures of two pair of gloves laying within site of where she parked her car. What kind of idiots are those that wear the gloves to protect themselves and then litter the gloves to expose others?


nitz8catz said:


> Social distancing is the only restriction that seems to be sticking here. The gloves and masks seem to have disappeared. It might be because no one can get any supply of them at the moment.


----------



## jinx

No pineapple on your pizza?????????



nitz8catz said:


> I made home made pizza for supper last night. I ended up taking in the big bird feeder because a little black squirrel wouldn't stay off it and I got tired of opening the window to yell at it.
> The pizza turned out well. One half was pepperoni and bacon and the other half was all vegetables, onion, pepper, olives and mushrooms.


----------



## jinx

I have mentioned to Harold a few times that I am surprised t.v. is not showing an exciting assortment of movies. However he is happy with John Wayne westerns from 1934. BORING.


nitz8catz said:


> Delivery for groceries is book for the month of May. I'll keep queuing in the line for a few hours. I'm just happy that the store is fairly full. I think I bought too much. My chest freezer is full and both fridge freezers are full too. But this food needs to last 2 weeks. Mum goes to the seniors hour to pick up milk and bread when we run out.
> We'd like to see something new on TV. We're getting sick of Harry Potter, Star Wars and Jurassic Park re-runs.


----------



## jinx

It is making me gag. 


nitz8catz said:


> It's breakfast time here, but stuffed braised lamb hearts is making me drool.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Alan and I argued this morning about whether it was Saturday or Sunday. It says Sat on my computer. He wasn't convinced.





lifeline said:


> We are struggling with keeping track of the days


I have been lost for years, with trying to remember which day it might be! Before I will believe what day it is, I check my phone, then I check the wall calendar! We are supposed to be cross each day off, before going to bed but we usually forget to do that, so the wall calendar is rarely any use to me! I now believe my phone. All of my appointments are placedin my phone calendar, so that it is much harder to miss an appointment. ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Idiotic optimists?


Thick as..........?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Actually where you are wearing the cowl is a nice picture. On a taller person the cowl would not look so long.





London Girl said:


> ... like you for instance or Janet or Judi!! ???? Xxxx


I don't get cold enough to wear anything around my neck! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello it is 7 a.m. and I have finished my tour of duty in the kitchen this a.m. I made mayonnaise potato salad in the instant pot. Well, I made the potatoes and eggs together in the pot and then added the dressing. It is yummy. Well I had to taste it to be sure it was good. Recently I read to break the eggs into a pan and and put the pan in the pot. Saves peeling after cooking. They peel wonderfully but this is even easier. Have I ever mentioned I love cooking with my pots?


Just now and then :sm23: but it's interesting hearing what other people cook, might even get some ideas. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> DH just showed me pictures in the paper of people still flocking to the coast and countryside, seemingly walking in bunches, very close together. These people are obviously the supreme optimists of the world - or idiots!!! xxxx


I choose the second suggestion! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I find the things you make interesting. Seems a lot of them I never heard before, but when I google I find out we call it something else. Two nations separated by a common language?


Barn-dweller said:


> Just now and then :sm23: but it's interesting hearing what other people cook, might even get some ideas. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thick as..........?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Even that isn't as toxic as they could be. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I know I've had a great time anytime groups of us have come together.


I have, too, and treasure the memories! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from another warm and sunny morning in Arizona. Not a lot planned for today, so will be going with Flo. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon sisters, sunny but cool here again. 13C. But any things better than snow. Wordy woodpecker came home this morning, back on my chimney. He absolutely drives me insane haha???? I can't tell you how loud it is, and its rhythmic.its got me counting 4 seconds to the next bray with his been on my tin cowl. Anyway I got a phone call from Marg to say they couldn't stand it any longer what the hell she wants me to do I not know...so next thing that happened was John went outside and banged 2 saucepan lids together like cymbals to chase it....well I don't know what sounded worse. Anyway it seems to have done the trick, he's been gone all afternoon. Woody I meant not John.

Karen is getting a click and collect from Asda tomorrow so she's put a few things on it for me. Such is the highlight of my week at the moment. Sorry, I've , once again got nothing to say so I'll catchup with you all and join in the conversation. Remember I luv yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> You got chocolate on the duvet the last time. I think it is too warm in your bedroom for these lollys. It sounds like they need to be eaten outdoors. But keep eating them, you enjoy them. :sm24:


It's not the warmth believe me mav, what happens is this,....its ice cream on a stick covered in chocolate, as in a marvel....well, I have to bite the chocolate and take it from. The ice cream, and then I let the chocolate melt in my mouth. Then when that disappears I eat the ice cream, then I take the rest of the chocolate off the ice cream and do it again, but because.....I ONLY HAVE A LITTLE MOUTH???????? the chocolate falls from the ice cream onto the duvet cover. I hope you understand this......????????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I have made my microwave explode badly. I'm used to cleaning it out completely now. Eggs and potatoes usually cause my mess.


Oooo that's worse than my chocolate over the duvet ????????


----------



## grandma susan

Oh bloody hell......the woodpeckers back.....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> What are you supposed to eat on Sunday?


Woodpecker with fries


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Idiotic optimists?


I second that lady.....


----------



## grandma susan

They should be shot


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> It is making me gag.


Me tooooooo. Give me fruit juice then coffee and I'm anybody's.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Just now and then :sm23: but it's interesting hearing what other people cook, might even get some ideas. xx


You'll wait a long time for my cooking skills . They are virtually, non existent ????


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Received with thanks. Wish it was a real one.


Me too ????


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Is fat sharp?


Body image has nothing to do with good taste.. red and white is classy. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Blow the ti chi.....????????. 0k for the rest


Use it or lose it, I won't be able to move if I don't! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's a dull dull cool day we are at 11C, but no rain as yet. You'd think in this day and age the weather people could get it right.ð I was awakened this Sunday morning, (as was our Rebecca ) but I was at 6amish with the woodpecker. He's found his way to my chimney again. What a flipping noise. Margaret who lives 150yds or so from me text to say she could hear it in her bedroom. Then this afternoon he came back. So Margaret texted again, to say she can hear it's! I feel like saying "so do I " and what do you expect me to do about it. ð¿I've emojid a squirrel because if it's not a woodpecker it's a squirrel that pesters með¤
> 
> I've no news at all today. I've tidied my kitchen, well, that's a novelty in its self. ð´ð½ð«ð¦so I'm just going to catch up. I need to do a couple of jobs on my iPad so remember I love yawl. Xxx


I'm waiting to see what mine thinks of our new metal roof coming soon, darn woodpeckers. ps Grammarly just changed woodpecker into a very derogatory word. Shame on you Grammarly! :sm22: xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, like I said, I have spruced it up a bit!! xxxx


Gorgeous lady! :sm02: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hi Trish, I already do that, when I read a great book, but without the VR technology!???? When I read a really good, well written book, I am transported into the story with the characters; and it is extremely hard when those stories are made into films, because they can never be the same as I have already seen! I don't go to see films, that have been made from any books I have read, because they are always such a disappointment!
> 
> People already visit the virtual world, when they play with those Virtual Reality Viewers; people escape reality already, in the games they play, and there would be so many other ways those VR Vewers can be used for, to escape the confines of one's house, especially if one lived in the more densely populated regions, with mainly high rise buildings!
> 
> I really think that if the Lock Down goes for a longish time, there will be people who will be so used to being in Violent Reality, that they will get very tired, after a very short time; simply because they had been sitting in their gaming chairs, with their VR Viewers, going where ever the programmes they have, will take them!
> 
> These people will be identified, by the way they stand, and walk; they will be aged from approx 40 years and younger; although there may be the rare older person, their legs will be uncoordinated, due to sitting for indeterminate times, and also sleeping in the same position. There might be other attachments that these people might utilise, but I really don't think this is the correct platform to discuss that! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> So I have prattled on for a bit now, and I still have a lot to catch up with, because I fell into a bit of a slump; but everything is all good now, and I am back to my usual self, which outwardly, isn't much different! I hope you are feeling well, and getting enough rest, and occasionally having a face to face chat with someone, with the appropriate distance between, and also making mischief (only when possible, mind)! keep that brain working! ???????????????? xoxoxo


In reality we might end up like the Jetson's, who knows! This morning KP thinks I'm a robot again, it gets tiring after awhile.... :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I hope the work wax treatment worked, and you now only have to say things once! ???????? xoxoxo
> I might just have to start drizzling some very soft wax, INTO DH's ears,???? at just a bit each day, then I can put the tv volume, to where I need it! ???????? xoxoxo
> ???????????????? Of course I wouldn't be able to do that to my little man, that is beyond cruel! ????????????


If I bang a dish it startles DH so he can hear something! :sm23: xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It's not the warmth believe me mav, what happens is this,....its ice cream on a stick covered in chocolate, as in a marvel....well, I have to bite the chocolate and take it from. The ice cream, and then I let the chocolate melt in my mouth. Then when that disappears I eat the ice cream, then I take the rest of the chocolate off the ice cream and do it again, but because.....I ONLY HAVE A LITTLE MOUTH???????? the chocolate falls from the ice cream onto the duvet cover. I hope you understand this......????????


You need a plate to collect the huts then you can lick the plate. Xxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I hope your bees get warm soon! xoxoxo


I've never had so many blossoms! The Heritage Apple is young and caged at the bottom to deter the elk both are 15 ft tall with only branches left on that the knot-heads can't reach.. I'm looking forward to some fruit this year! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Good evening Josephine..is it raining tonight on your side of the pond? ❤????❤???? xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a cloudy Norfolk although the sun is trying, but not very hard. Still out in the kitchen but while I'm waiting for my spicy meatballs to cook (another experiment) thought I could catch up here. Made a load of rissoles as well so that's me done for the day. Knitting this afternoon, have a good, safe day. xx


You're always making me hungry.. :sm17: What do you serve your meatballs with? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> DH just showed me pictures in the paper of people still flocking to the coast and countryside, seemingly walking in bunches, very close together. These people are obviously the supreme optimists of the world - or idiots!!! xxxx


Our numbers are going up daily in the community here, now there is testing for anyone with Covid symptoms.. they are opening things up way too soon me thinks. :sm16:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It is cloudy, but supposed to clear this afternoon before clouding again.
> I had a busy weekend. Saturday I went grocery shopping. It took 3 hours. Most of the prices are pre-pandemic, but I refused to pay $15 for 1 pound bag of Basmatti rice. I ended up going to a 2nd store and got a 10 pound bag for the $15. And I got one of the last 3 bags of flour. I was surprised how few people were wearing masks and gloves. We're getting lax in Port Hope.
> Yesterday was laundry day. While I was waiting for the machines, I opened up a cabinet downstairs where I had an extra box of tea and a mouse jumped out over my foot and under the cabinet. So I spent the rest of the time in the basement clearing out that cabinet. All the while keeping an eye out that the mouse didn't come back out from under the cabinet. He got a bunch of hot chocolate pods for the Keurig, a package of spaghetti that shouldn't have been in that cabinet in the first place and a whole bag of Chicago mix (cheese and caramel) popcorn. There wasn't a single kernel left in the bag. Last night I was looking for plastic containers. I think we will be putting cans in this cabinet and confining anything that a mouse can chew through to the plastic buckets. The cats sleep 2 feet away from this cabinet.
> My red and furry stuffy is almost done. I just need to put on the eyes, mouth and arms.


Obviously your cats have made ???? friends with it! :sm15: xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good midday from a warm but less sunny London!! Got my grocery delivery ay 9 this morning, it should have been 10 so I was still in my pjs but no matter! Very nice driver, brought it all to the back door and the only thing missing was two cream cakes - serves me right!!! I shall try and manage next week's without DD's help, she has enough to cope with!!
> 
> Have caught up with my emails and been to the paper shop with DH. Had to get quite stern with a young lady who seemed reluctant to move aside so I could get out of the shop! I said "Please move, I'm old and if I catch this thing, I'll probably die!!!" Maybe I should have said I already had it, she's have darned well moved then!!! I have also corrected mistakes in my current square and the mitre square blanket I work on in the evening so quite a productive day so far!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay positive and remember how much we all have! Loadsa love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


The powers that be keep increasing the distance between us.. the few people that I have to come in contact with, I always have to keep backing away from. Some people are daft. :sm22:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I used to have that done once a month when I was a kid (the warm oil-haven't heard of anyone using warm wax), until the doctor figured out that I could hear quite well. I just didn't want to listen to my mum.


You were smart from right young weren't you? :sm09: :sm17: xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You're always making me hungry.. :sm17: What do you serve your meatballs with? xoxoxo


Not sure yet, might do some mashed potatoes, peas and an onion gravy. With a glass of water on the side in case I was a bit heavy handed with the cayenne pepper and curry powder. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> You got chocolate on the duvet the last time. I think it is too warm in your bedroom for these lollys. It sounds like they need to be eaten outdoors. But keep eating them, you enjoy them. :sm24:


Eventually we all will be wearing bibs one day, it's a fact of life. :sm13: xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> You could watch while we try to follow Trish and Josephine. It would be funny.


Or we could play Twister... :sm11:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hello it is 7 a.m. and I have finished my tour of duty in the kitchen this a.m. I made mayonnaise potato salad in the instant pot. Well, I made the potatoes and eggs together in the pot and then added the dressing. It is yummy. Well I had to taste it to be sure it was good. Recently I read to break the eggs into a pan and and put the pan in the pot. Saves peeling after cooking. They peel wonderfully but this is even easier. Have I ever mentioned I love cooking with my pots?


You sold me, I'm having potato salad with Shake and Bake Chicken legs for supper! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> The "experts" I have heard discourage wearing gloves. Supposedly all the germs for everything you touch is on the gloves and then transferred to other things you touch. Thus spreading a lot of germs. Your hands you can easily use sanitizer between touches. Also most people do not know how to remove gloves correctly to keep the germs inside the gloves. Also there are a lot of used gloves found laying in parking lots. Flo shared pictures of two pair of gloves laying within site of where she parked her car. What kind of idiots are those that wear the gloves to protect themselves and then litter the gloves to expose others?


That makes sense, just have to have a gallon of moisturizer... they behave like needle users, they just don't care.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from another warm and sunny morning in Arizona. Not a lot planned for today, so will be going with Flo. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Top of the morning to you Pam.. were getting our share of rain! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Oh bloody hell......the woodpeckers back.....


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure yet, might do some mashed potatoes, peas and an onion gravy. With a glass of water on the side in case I was a bit heavy handed with the cayenne pepper and curry powder. xx


Bet they are delicious, will try them after Jinx's potato salad. Do you all think you could keep telling me what to make for dinner each night? :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Well enough visiting, time to get something done. I just don't feel like I'm accomplishing anything lately..be happy and stay safe sisters. xoxoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Gorgeous lady! :sm02: xoxoxo


Aww, stoppit! :sm12: xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Bet they are delicious, will try them after Jinx's potato salad. Do you all think you could keep telling me what to make for dinner each night? :sm23: xoxoxo


They are for tomorrow's dinner, will try and remember to say what we are having on Wednesday when I decide. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You need a plate to collect the huts then you can lick the plate. Xxx


 Oh _ there_ you are!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh _ there_ you are!! ???? Xxxx


Not been anywhere????????xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

What do you call a group of teddies? A hug and here's a hug from the Camberley WI. 26 so far


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Aww, stoppit! :sm12: xxxx ❤


Always want to hang around with someone better looking than myself, it attracts more boys!????


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> They are for tomorrow's dinner, will try and remember to say what we are having on Wednesday when I decide. xx


You're such a good egg! Thanks! ????


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> What do you call a group of teddies? A hug and here's a hug from the Camberley WI. 26 so far


Their "hugnificent" ❤????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Not been anywhere????????xxx


Hadn't seen you all day, was getting worried or did I miss you? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Always want to hang around with someone better looking than myself, it attracts more boys!????


I tried that as a kid but my better looking friend always got the better looking boys!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I tried that as a kid but my better looking friend always got the better looking boys!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Well there you go.. you win again! :sm04: :sm02:


----------



## UteWhite1128

Oh my goodness. They are so very adorable. 
Great Work.


----------



## Islander

Islander said:


> Well there you go.. you win again! :sm04: :sm02:


Mean't to say you're safe if you hang with me lol! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a wet Norfolk, it started to rain when I got up and they're promising us a lot more today. I know we need rain but I was getting used to nice sunny days. Not a lot planned for the day once again, dinner is all ready so might block another shawl and then knit. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Always want to hang around with someone better looking than myself, it attracts more boys!????


Don't hang about with me then, because my attitude, and stance, I seem to scare the boys away! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> You're such a good egg! Thanks! ????


Hahaha ......... my Mum used to use that term, on the odd occasion, and the last time I hord her call someone " agood egg", was with one of my older children; but the last time I actually heard the term used by some one outside of my family, was just before Christmas, I think, and it was a female contestant, on one of the reality shows to find a husband or wife, I think it was " Married at First Sight"; and I think her technologically chosen partner, rejected her for some reason, and she was crying and telling everyone that she was a "good egg"! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I tried that as a kid but my better looking friend always got the better looking boys!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


So the boys had the same thought as the girls! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather damp Surrey, just what the garden needed and it smells so lovely. Having fun with my night vision camera and last jight we were visited by a fox and a badger and some weird animal dashing past at a rate of knots! Guess who? He is now asleep on my chair. 

Not sure what's on the cards for today, but here's a photo I took of the patio last night.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet Norfolk, it started to rain when I got up and they're promising us a lot more today. I know we need rain but I was getting used to nice sunny days. Not a lot planned for the day once again, dinner is all ready so might block another shawl and then knit. Have a safe day. xx


I hope you get some sunshine, during your day! We have had rain since Saturday night, some of yesterday, and all of today; and now we are forecast rain for the next 5 days, which I really hope we do get, because I think that will aImost get enough rain to refresh the rivers, dams and give the land enough water, to help the regrowth in the areas that were hit with the bushfires, and also give the farming areas enough water to grow the feed for the animals, and their regular crops! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Trish, taco's for supper tonight?
Thanks for sharing the lovely calm, serene peaceful picture.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather damp Surrey, just what the garden needed and it smells so lovely. Having fun with my night vision camera and last jight we were visited by a fox and a badger and some weird animal dashing past at a rate of knots! Guess who? He is now asleep on my chair.
> 
> Not sure what's on the cards for today, but here's a photo I took of the patio last night.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mean't to say you're safe if you hang with me lol! xoxoxo


, I'd still be out with the better looking gal!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather damp Surrey, just what the garden needed and it smells so lovely. Having fun with my night vision camera and last jight we were visited by a fox and a badger and some weird animal dashing past at a rate of knots! Guess who? He is now asleep on my chair.
> 
> Not sure what's on the cards for today, but here's a photo I took of the patio last night.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


It looks lovely and it's high time I got my solar lights out of storage! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are also wet, wet, and getting wetter. Wishing for sunshine for you and for me.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet Norfolk, it started to rain when I got up and they're promising us a lot more today. I know we need rain but I was getting used to nice sunny days. Not a lot planned for the day once again, dinner is all ready so might block another shawl and then knit. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a wet and soggy London! I actually had to put my reading light on to see the newspaper a little while ago. Yes, I did venture out in the pouring rain to get DH his paper, it was....er...refreshing!!! Managed to stay mostly dry in y waterproof coat but my feet and trouser legs were soaked from the traffic throwing up spray from the gutter!!

Going to do some knitting now, nearly finished the next square!! Have a good one everybody and stay safe!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That makes sense, just have to have a gallon of moisturizer... they behave like needle users, they just don't care.


They are the ones who don't care what happens to anyone else, but they also actually believe that they are doing everything correctly, and that apparently does not include disposal of the gloves. ????????????


----------



## jinx

Morning. Good both of you can enjoy the paper. Even if it is hard to see in the gray gloomy rainy light.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a wet and soggy London! I actually had to put my reading light on to see the newspaper a little while ago. Yes, I did venture out in the pouring rain to get DH his paper, it was....er...refreshing!!! Managed to stay mostly dry in y waterproof coat but my feet and trouser legs were soaked from the traffic throwing up spray from the gutter!!
> 
> Going to do some knitting now, nearly finished the next square!! Have a good one everybody and stay safe!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:00 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Cool and cloudy day with possibility of showers. It was lovely and sunny yesterday. I even put the sago palm outside. But now we will have several day of rain as a large system approaches.
The army medics have set up at 5 long term residences in Toronto. I drove past one of the senior residences near me when family were visiting. The family were standing on the sidewalk and their loved senior was standing on their balcony talking to them. Not all of our senior residences have balconies unfortunately.
There's a lot of talk here about how we are going to reopen because the province has released their plan to reopen. But there are no time lines. Also some of the roads in Toronto are becoming one way, are being closed to allow pedestrians only, or are having their lanes reduced. This is to allow space for people who are going to grocery stores and having to line up.
I took my red project apart and restuffed all the way down to the bottom of the booties. I was trying to make him less topply. He leans forward a bit now, which wasn't my intention, but he doesn't fall over as much now. Mum says she has some felt leftover from making catnip pillows for the cats. If she has the right colours, I'll be making eyes for the stuffie.
I have a visit coming today. The owner of my LYS is delivering some yarn for me. Mum rolled her eyes and said "What's wrong with the yarn you have downstairs?" I wanted some summer yarn and I only have dishcloth cotton downstairs. Cathy is going to stand on one side of the porch and I'll stand by the door so we can be 6 feet apart.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a wet and soggy London! I actually had to put my reading light on to see the newspaper a little while ago. Yes, I did venture out in the pouring rain to get DH his paper, it was....er...refreshing!!! Managed to stay mostly dry in y waterproof coat but my feet and trouser legs were soaked from the traffic throwing up spray from the gutter!!
> 
> Going to do some knitting now, nearly finished the next square!! Have a good one everybody and stay safe!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


I have all the lights on here too.
I've noticed an increase in traffic. Yesterday when I went for a walk I noticed that half the cars were missing from my subdivision. Last week, most of the cars were there. The house assembly plant to the north of me has a shift in. It's a huge plant so 12 people could easily stay 6 feet apart from each other as they put wood into the wall assembly machine or the truss machine.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Trish, taco's for supper tonight?
> Thanks for sharing the lovely calm, serene peaceful picture.


We had mexican rice bowls last night so probably won't have tacos tonight.
Although, I do have avocados. So we could have fish and avocados on tortillas.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope you get some sunshine, during your day! We have had rain since Saturday night, some of yesterday, and all of today; and now we are forecast rain for the next 5 days, which I really hope we do get, because I think that will aImost get enough rain to refresh the rivers, dams and give the land enough water, to help the regrowth in the areas that were hit with the bushfires, and also give the farming areas enough water to grow the feed for the animals, and their regular crops! ???????? xoxoxo


So your drought is over??


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather damp Surrey, just what the garden needed and it smells so lovely. Having fun with my night vision camera and last jight we were visited by a fox and a badger and some weird animal dashing past at a rate of knots! Guess who? He is now asleep on my chair.
> 
> Not sure what's on the cards for today, but here's a photo I took of the patio last night.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Happy Tuesday.
So now you know that Bentley is one of the nighttime wild animals. :sm01:
Your patio looks lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet Norfolk, it started to rain when I got up and they're promising us a lot more today. I know we need rain but I was getting used to nice sunny days. Not a lot planned for the day once again, dinner is all ready so might block another shawl and then knit. Have a safe day. xx


Have a good inside day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Always want to hang around with someone better looking than myself, it attracts more boys!????


I always had people who wanted better marks in school hang around with me. That is, until I told them I wouldn't write their papers for them, then they didn't hang around with me anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> What do you call a group of teddies? A hug and here's a hug from the Camberley WI. 26 so far


Wow. That's a huge hug.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Not been anywhere????????xxx


Just lurking?


----------



## nitz8catz

I had avocado toast for breakfast. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. It was ok, but I like my avocado in rice bowls better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Well enough visiting, time to get something done. I just don't feel like I'm accomplishing anything lately..be happy and stay safe sisters. xoxoxox


We had a poll done here and people who are teleworking are putting in more hours, taking less breaks and working harder. I agree. I keep forgetting to take my breaks, and lunch time doesn't seem as long as it was at work. At work I used to have time to eat my lunch and go for a walk behind Whitby's town hall, but I can barely get enough time for a walk at lunch time now. Is time going faster?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That makes sense, just have to have a gallon of moisturizer... they behave like needle users, they just don't care.


DD doesn't use gloves, but is using a bulk load of Dawn dish detergent to wash her hands and everything coming into this house. Luckily she has younger skin that doesn't dry out as fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello it is 7 a.m. and I have finished my tour of duty in the kitchen this a.m. I made mayonnaise potato salad in the instant pot. Well, I made the potatoes and eggs together in the pot and then added the dressing. It is yummy. Well I had to taste it to be sure it was good. Recently I read to break the eggs into a pan and and put the pan in the pot. Saves peeling after cooking. They peel wonderfully but this is even easier. Have I ever mentioned I love cooking with my pots?





Islander said:


> You sold me, I'm having potato salad with Shake and Bake Chicken legs for supper! :sm02:


I am seriously underusing my Instant Pot. Now I want to make potato salad.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Eventually we all will be wearing bibs one day, it's a fact of life. :sm13: xoxox


If aprons are bibs, I'm already there. I put on an apron as soon as I enter the kitchen. And wear it during the meal. It catches a lot of spaghetti sauce and saves a lot of clothes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You were smart from right young weren't you? :sm09: :sm17: xoxoxo


Not really, Mum has always talked too much. I couldn't tell what was the important stuff that I was supposed to listen to and what was just verbal diarrhea. My filters are more sophisticated now. :sm12: :sm08: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go to the front room.
Everyone have a great day.
Stay safe.


----------



## jinx

We had to refer to them as napkins when we placed them on our patients. To me it sounds more respectful. I do not mind using a napkin, but not a bib. An apron may be hiding out someplace in the back of my linen closet.
eta. I just realized my online friends also call a baby diaper a napkin. Not a term that is used across the pond.



nitz8catz said:


> If aprons are bibs, I'm already there. I put on an apron as soon as I enter the kitchen. And wear it during the meal. It catches a lot of spaghetti sauce and saves a lot of clothes.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> If aprons are bibs, I'm already there. I put on an apron as soon as I enter the kitchen. And wear it during the meal. It catches a lot of spaghetti sauce and saves a lot of clothes.


What a good idea! I have one handy that I use if I am wearing something half decent or I'm doing messy cooking!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We had to refer to them as napkins when we placed them on our patients. To me it sounds more respectful. I do not mind using a napkin, but not a bib. An apron may be hiding out someplace in the back of my linen closet.
> eta. I just realized my online friends also call a baby diaper a napkin. Not a term that is used across the pond.


Always here though as you probably know but always 'nappies:!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I find the things you make interesting. Seems a lot of them I never heard before, but when I google I find out we call it something else. Two nations separated by a common language?


That's a Churchill quote.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> You'll wait a long time for my cooking skills . They are virtually, non existent ????


Oh no! I remember your Yorkshire Puddings.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Body image has nothing to do with good taste.. red and white is classy. xoxoxo


I never wore red or orange when I was younger as I was a redhead. Hence blues and greens and inbetweens.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I'm waiting to see what mine thinks of our new metal roof coming soon, darn woodpeckers. ps Grammarly just changed woodpecker into a very derogatory word. Shame on you Grammarly! :sm22: xoxo


How can you change woodpecker? Well it hasn't changed mine.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather damp Surrey, just what the garden needed and it smells so lovely. Having fun with my night vision camera and last jight we were visited by a fox and a badger and some weird animal dashing past at a rate of knots! Guess who? He is now asleep on my chair.
> 
> Not sure what's on the cards for today, but here's a photo I took of the patio last night.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Have fun with that. Great photo! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. We are also wet, wet, and getting wetter. Wishing for sunshine for you and for me.


Wishing I could send you all some of our sunshine and heat. We are heading up into triple digit temps for at least a week. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, dull and 8C here today and the woodpecker still plays the drums on the chimney! Pan lids are banging from margarets!????????. Think on here, that we have had woodpeckers on our chimneys for at least the last 10yrs. So John thinks it wise if I get the tin cowl removed from the chimney. Well... Think again I said. If you think I'm going to employ someone to get up high in the roof to remove the chimney for the sake of the woodpecker , then he's dafter than I ever thought he was. Then Andrew says, by gum lass.....your woodpeckers at it all the time. Well that's enough of that. Marg has just gone home, we've been chatting socially distanced and listened to the woodpecker. 

Early on the odd couple came with some sudokus out of their newspapers and we chatted a while SD (social distancing). ( good enough?) and they'd bought me a little sudoku book. How kinds that eh? I wish they wouldn't, I feel so humbled. They say they are coming for a cup of tea when it's all over, so I told them to bring their own milk because I don't take it. 

Jolly how are you? 

Chrissy I hope you are feeling ok today and that you are looking after yourself. Trust you to get it. Take so much care of yourself. Sending healing hugs to you.

Well..that's about it. Oh no I just thought. Andrew and Karen did a click and collect from Asda and added me onto their list, so Andrew landed with a bag of food. I feel everyone of my friends are shopping for me. I'm blessed. 

That's the lot for today, I'll catch up and I love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> What do you call a group of teddies? A hug and here's a hug from the Camberley WI. 26 so far


Oh they are great and the bags too


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Always want to hang around with someone better looking than myself, it attracts more boys!????


In the army I had two good mates. We all had long hair. Cathy was a curly blonde, Connie had straight jet-black hair and I had wavy auburn hair. We attracted ALL the men!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather damp Surrey, just what the garden needed and it smells so lovely. Having fun with my night vision camera and last jight we were visited by a fox and a badger and some weird animal dashing past at a rate of knots! Guess who? He is now asleep on my chair.
> 
> Not sure what's on the cards for today, but here's a photo I took of the patio last night.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


soooooo calm.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I had avocado toast for breakfast. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. It was ok, but I like my avocado in rice bowls better.


avocado goes best with crab.


----------



## Islander

I don't know why KP doesn't think I'm human.. I make all sorts of mistakes, I'm very human!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> avocado goes best with crab.


That's heavenly. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> In the army I had two good mates. We all had long hair. Cathy was a curly blonde, Connie had straight jet-black hair and I had wavy auburn hair. We attracted ALL the men!


 :sm24: :sm02: I bet you were a trio to be reckoned with! xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I am seriously underusing my Instant Pot. Now I want to make potato salad.


It was awesome potato salad, added bacon and mint. Potatoes and eggs were so easy to peel. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I don't know why KP doesn't think I'm human.. I make all sorts of mistakes, I'm very human!


Hi Trish just to let you know, my take on sausage casserole tomorrow, mainly 'cause I make enough for two days. By the way the meatballs went down a treat and luckily weren't as hot as I thought they may be. xx :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> If aprons are bibs, I'm already there. I put on an apron as soon as I enter the kitchen. And wear it during the meal. It catches a lot of spaghetti sauce and saves a lot of clothes.


Good idea, I should wear one when I'm cleaning, my everyday tops all have bleach spots on them now.. :sm03:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Not really, Mum has always talked too much. I couldn't tell what was the important stuff that I was supposed to listen to and what was just verbal diarrhea. My filters are more sophisticated now. :sm12: :sm08: :sm16:


She has the great makings of a politician and missed her calling lol!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Oh no! I remember your Yorkshire Puddings.


I've made flat Yorkshire and eaten anyway... still good!! xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I always had people who wanted better marks in school hang around with me. That is, until I told them I wouldn't write their papers for them, then they didn't hang around with me anymore.


I did that once wrote a paper for a friend who didn't study , ironic that she got a better mark than my own, go figure that one! :sm14:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet Norfolk, it started to rain when I got up and they're promising us a lot more today. I know we need rain but I was getting used to nice sunny days. Not a lot planned for the day once again, dinner is all ready so might block another shawl and then knit. Have a safe day. xx


We all seem to be getting rain ☔ right now, guess we can't argue with the big guy! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Don't hang about with me then, because my attitude, and stance, I seem to scare the boys away! ???????????????? xoxoxo


Nothing wrong with attitude Judi, it has it's place! :sm17: xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Trish, taco's for supper tonight?
> Thanks for sharing the lovely calm, serene peaceful picture.


Thank you Judith, I will put a spin on it... chicken quesadillas with more potato salad!


----------



## jinx

I do not peel the potatoes or the eggs. I cut potatoes in bite size cubes, break the eggs into a bowl, put both in the instant pot and set the pressure. I have to admit if I was serving it to company I would peel the potatoes. They would look nicer, but would not taste as good.



Islander said:


> It was awesome potato salad, added bacon and mint. Potatoes and eggs were so easy to peel. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

So what is in your sausage casserole besides sausage? The dish I made the other night was spicier than I like it. Mr. Wonderful told me to put sour cream on it. I was amazed how it cooled it down so I could enjoy eating it. I have to google that I think anything dairy would help. 
ETA He was correct anything dairy cools it down.



Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish just to let you know, my take on sausage casserole tomorrow, mainly 'cause I make enough for two days. By the way the meatballs went down a treat and luckily weren't as hot as I thought they may be. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I was not in the mood for taco's. I made spaghetti. Harold hates spaghetti. He has a right to hate my spaghetti. At one time the dog would not even eat it. After dinner tonight he commented that the spaghetti was very good. That pot works magic. ????????


Islander said:


> Thank you Judith, I will put a spin on it... chicken quesadillas with more potato salad!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> So what is in your sausage casserole besides sausage? The dish I made the other night was spicier than I like it. Mr. Wonderful told me to put sour cream on it. I was amazed how it cooled it down so I could enjoy eating it. I have to google that I think anything dairy would help.
> ETA He was correct anything dairy cools it down.


Usually some type of sausage, tomorrow it's pork and leek, sometimes pork and sweet chilli, onions, carrots, mushrooms, pork stock slightly thickened, sage, garlic and will probably put some extra leeks in as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I was not in the mood for taco's. I made spaghetti. Harold hates spaghetti. He has a right to hate my spaghetti. At one time the dog would not even eat it. After dinner tonight he commented that the spaghetti was very good. That pot works magic. ????????


Wow, I wonder if my DH would eat spaghetti from an instant pot, I somehow doubt it as he doesn't like any kind of pasta. I don't like spag bol as I don't like tomatoes but if I'm on my own will do spaghetti in a cheese sauce, yummy. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I do not peel the potatoes or the eggs. I cut potatoes in bite size cubes, break the eggs into a bowl, put both in the instant pot and set the pressure. I have to admit if I was serving it to company I would peel the potatoes. They would look nicer, but would not taste as good.


That would be even easier! I just quartered the potatoes, Mr J doesn't like the skins so they were easy to peel, just grabbed a corner. One thing I noted.. I like pickled eggs and doing eggs in the instant pot they peel like a dream.. I can't believe how I've suffered the old way!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Usually some type of sausage, tomorrow it's pork and leek, sometimes pork and sweet chilli, onions, carrots, mushrooms, pork stock slightly thickened, sage, garlic and will probably put some extra leeks in as well. xx


Jacky do I sautée the sausages, onions, carrots and mushrooms and leeks first, then thicken the the stock sauce and put in the oven to bake? It sounds scrumptious :sm24:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I was not in the mood for taco's. I made spaghetti. Harold hates spaghetti. He has a right to hate my spaghetti. At one time the dog would not even eat it. After dinner tonight he commented that the spaghetti was very good. That pot works magic. ????????


We have spaghetti at least once a week, Mr J loves it and requests it.. but I have a secret. I use Newman's Own Sockerooni Spaghetti sauce and doctor it with extra fried onions, and grated parmesan on top of course. Left overs baked the next day are even better. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Jacky do I sautée the sausages, onions, carrots and mushrooms and leeks first, then thicken the the stock sauce and put in the oven to bake? It sounds scrumptious :sm24:


I fry the sausages for a bit just to get some colour on them. Sauté the onions in a big pot to soften them, add some flour to thicken it a bit then put some stock in, add the sliced carrots, mushrooms raw and cut up sausages, some sage and perhaps some garlic if you like it, and stick it in the oven for at least an hour and a half @ 190C.xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I fry the sausages for a bit just to get some colour on them. Sauté the onions in a big pot to soften them, add some flour to thicken it a bit then put some stock in, add the sliced carrots, mushrooms raw and cut up sausages, some sage and perhaps some garlic if you like it, and stick it in the oven for at least an hour and a half @ 190C.xx


Got it! :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I love how you can take the shell off in one piece. Then I think of years ago when I sometimes lost half the egg with the peeling. Will never go back to the old way of hard boiling eggs.



Islander said:


> That would be even easier! I just quartered the potatoes, Mr J doesn't like the skins so they were easy to peel, just grabbed a corner. One thing I noted.. I like pickled eggs and doing eggs in the instant pot they peel like a dream.. I can't believe how I've suffered the old way!


----------



## jinx

So funny. With all the brands and all the flavored of spaghetti sauce we use the exact same one. 
I have onions in the hamburger, but add spices. Leave off the cheese because of the added calories.



Islander said:


> We have spaghetti at least once a week, Mr J loves it and requests it.. but I have a secret. I use Newman's Own Sockerooni Spaghetti sauce and doctor it with extra fried onions, and grated parmesan on top of course. Left overs baked the next day are even better. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp Norfolk, not quite raining yet. First of all Happy Birthday Mav, hope you have a good one, at least you won't waste any of it travelling. Enjoy as much as you can.

Dinner for today and tomorrow is done so an easy day tomorrow, that's about it for the day so will get on with a gnome. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, althugh it will be raining again soon. Going to do some laundry and then make some face masks for the family, so they have them just in case we are told to wear them.

Happy Wednesday everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Happy Birthday to our dear Nitzi!! Have the best day you can under the circumstances!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I've made flat Yorkshire and eaten anyway... still good!! xoxo


Hahaha, me too! I think that's what we would call a pancake!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That would be even easier! I just quartered the potatoes, Mr J doesn't like the skins so they were easy to peel, just grabbed a corner. One thing I noted.. I like pickled eggs and doing eggs in the instant pot they peel like a dream.. I can't believe how I've suffered the old way!


Isn't it great how being on here can help you play with your toys?!!! I still think about getting one but like a lot of people, I have very little storage or counter space. Very happy to hear what you girls are doing with yours though, keep the stories coming!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an undecided London! When we went out to the paper shop, it was warm and sunny but now it has clouded over and gone quite cool.

My left eye is blurry again, making it hard to read anything so, yet again, I may be absent for the day, trying to rest it. May ring the optician but not sure what anyone can do. Have a good one everybody and stay safe, it's not over yet but maybe there's light at the end of the tunnel! Let's hope that isn't more trouble with a torch!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ETA Just phoned my optician, surprised to find anyone there but an optometrist is going to ring me back shortly, watch this space!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided London! When we went out to the paper shop, it was warm and sunny but now it has clouded over and gone quite cool.
> 
> My left eye is blurry again, making it hard to read anything so, yet again, I may be absent for the day, trying to rest it. May ring the optician but not sure what anyone can do. Have a good one everybody and stay safe, it's not over yet but maybe there's light at the end of the tunnel! Let's hope that isn't more trouble with a torch!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ETA Just phoned my optician, surprised to find anyone there but an optometrist is going to ring me back shortly, watch this space!!!


No torch trouble, that light is an express train coming. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Rain seems to be happening no matter where we live. The rain, gray, gloomy weather adds to my unhappiness with the health situation of the world. 
My honeydoer is coming over on Thursday. He will get our groceries, take out the garbage bins, and bring me some masks he has for when he does work that requires wearing masks. He deems it more important that I have the masks than save them for when he might need them. 
Yesterday was the first day I have been out since the beginning of March. Harold was out of a med and honeydoer could not get it until today. Flo quickly offered to drive 180 miles to get it for him. I assumed I would have no problems going through the drive thru to pick up the med. I forgot how nasty mother nature can be. I was forced to go in the pharmacy walk through the entire store to the back corner to use the rest room. It was eerie to be in the store with only 3 other customers. Everyone looked so serious and frightened. Then one lady smiled at me and I responded and then felt better. Funny we could see the smiles even with masks. 
I am feeling sad today as it is my greatgrandsons 5th birthday. They usually have a huge party at a party store. They will party at home today with just the immediate family in attendance. Of course we will be there via social media. Also Flo has arranged for the fire department, friends, neighbors, and anyone else that wants to have a parade of vehicles pass his house with sirens, balloons, horns, signs etc. The other day Flo ask the little guys favorite police office if he would like to participate. The officer agreed and ask if he could bring the police force out in force to also celebrate. I believe the little guy will remember this birthday above all his other birthdays.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Rain seems to be happening no matter where we live. The rain, gray, gloomy weather adds to my unhappiness with the health situation of the world.
> My honeydoer is coming over on Thursday. He will get our groceries, take out the garbage bins, and bring me some masks he has for when he does work that requires wearing masks. He deems it more important that I have the masks than save them for when he might need them.
> Yesterday was the first day I have been out since the beginning of March. Harold was out of a med and honeydoer could not get it until today. Flo quickly offered to drive 180 miles to get it for him. I assumed I would have no problems going through the drive thru to pick up the med. I forgot how nasty mother nature can be. I was forced to go in the pharmacy walk through the entire store to the back corner to use the rest room. It was eerie to be in the store with only 3 other customers. Everyone looked so serious and frightened. Then one lady smiled at me and I responded and then felt better. Funny we could see the smiles even with masks.
> I am feeling sad today as it is my greatgrandsons 5th birthday. They usually have a huge party at a party store. They will party at home today with just the immediate family in attendance. Of course we will be there via social media. Also Flo has arranged for the fire department, friends, neighbors, and anyone else that wants to have a parade of vehicles pass his house with sirens, balloons, horns, signs etc. The other day Flo ask the little guys favorite police office if he would like to participate. The officer agreed and ask if he could bring the police force out in force to also celebrate. I believe the little guy will remember this birthday above all his other birthdays.


Sorry you're feeling sad, hope they take lots of photos for you to share. Sounds as though it's going to be a wonderful day for him even with the lockdown. xx


----------



## jinx

You are right they take up a bit of counter space. I have two of them. Before the quarantine I used both of them very often. Yesterday I moved the larger one out of the way. I keep the 6 quart on the table. As I use the roller stool to move about the kitchen having it on the table is the perfect height. I have rearranged my kitchen so all the needed accessories and ingredients are handy in the nearby lower cabinets. 
I was reading on the instant pot sites that many people have to use a stool to use them at the counter. I can and have use them on the counter and never had a problem. I am thinking I need to buy the 3 quart as most of the time that would be large enough. Also would force me to make smaller portions so we do not feel obligated to eat seconds. 


London Girl said:


> Isn't it great how being on here can help you play with your toys?!!! I still think about getting one but like a lot of people, I have very little storage or counter space. Very happy to hear what you girls are doing with yours though, keep the stories coming!!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry your eye is acting up again. Glad you decided to get professional opinion. 
Hope there is a quick easy cure.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided London! When we went out to the paper shop, it was warm and sunny but now it has clouded over and gone quite cool.
> 
> My left eye is blurry again, making it hard to read anything so, yet again, I may be absent for the day, trying to rest it. May ring the optician but not sure what anyone can do. Have a good one everybody and stay safe, it's not over yet but maybe there's light at the end of the tunnel! Let's hope that isn't more trouble with a torch!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ETA Just phoned my optician, surprised to find anyone there but an optometrist is going to ring me back shortly, watch this space!!!


----------



## jinx

I quite agree with you. It is so foggy here that we cannot even see the express train, but I know it is coming.



Barn-dweller said:


> No torch trouble, that light is an express train coming. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

We will get to see it on video as it is happening. Almost better than being there. Almost.



Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry you're feeling sad, hope they take lots of photos for you to share. Sounds as though it's going to be a wonderful day for him even with the lockdown. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Happy humpday. It is cloudy with a chill wind. (I've been outside to feed the birds/squirrels). Rain is expected tonight.
I did an update on my iPad yesterday. After the update, I couldn't get on the Canadian Tire website (I get my cat food there!). I fixed that and couldn't get on Ravelry. Fixed that. Then this morning I couldn't get on KP. But fixed that. I hate updates.
On the covid front, a daycare for kids of doctors, nurses, paramedics and other frontline people, had to shut down after 2 staff and 2 children tested positive. Now all 58 kids and their families have to go into quarantine. That's a lot of frontline people who have to stand down for 2 weeks. Our number of cases has been steady for several days now, but the death toll is still rising. Also 2 hospitals have had to shutdown units when patients in those units have tested positive. One of the hospitals was Toronto Sick Kids.
The police have had to transfer more people to highway patrol. The number of stunt driving offences has gone up 600%, including some road races being held in Toronto at night. I'm looking at the pictures of the highways in Toronto and wondering where all these people are going. Obviously some businesses have started up again because there are a lot more cars than there were 2 weeks ago.
Yesterday afternoon I had a squishy delivery. My LYS owner refunded me my delivery charge for some summer yarn that I ordered and delivered it in person. We had a little chat on my porch, 6 feet apart of course. It was lovely to have a conversation with someone outside the family.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You are right they take up a bit of counter space. I have two of them. Before the quarantine I used both of them very often. Yesterday I moved the larger one out of the way. I keep the 6 quart on the table. As I use the roller stool to move about the kitchen having it on the table is the perfect height. I have rearranged my kitchen so all the needed accessories and ingredients are handy in the nearby lower cabinets.
> I was reading on the instant pot sites that many people have to use a stool to use them at the counter. I can and have use them on the counter and never had a problem. I am thinking I need to buy the 3 quart as most of the time that would be large enough. Also would force me to make smaller portions so we do not feel obligated to eat seconds.


I have to turn mine so the steam vent isn't under the upper cupboards.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Rain seems to be happening no matter where we live. The rain, gray, gloomy weather adds to my unhappiness with the health situation of the world.
> My honeydoer is coming over on Thursday. He will get our groceries, take out the garbage bins, and bring me some masks he has for when he does work that requires wearing masks. He deems it more important that I have the masks than save them for when he might need them.
> Yesterday was the first day I have been out since the beginning of March. Harold was out of a med and honeydoer could not get it until today. Flo quickly offered to drive 180 miles to get it for him. I assumed I would have no problems going through the drive thru to pick up the med. I forgot how nasty mother nature can be. I was forced to go in the pharmacy walk through the entire store to the back corner to use the rest room. It was eerie to be in the store with only 3 other customers. Everyone looked so serious and frightened. Then one lady smiled at me and I responded and then felt better. Funny we could see the smiles even with masks.
> I am feeling sad today as it is my greatgrandsons 5th birthday. They usually have a huge party at a party store. They will party at home today with just the immediate family in attendance. Of course we will be there via social media. Also Flo has arranged for the fire department, friends, neighbors, and anyone else that wants to have a parade of vehicles pass his house with sirens, balloons, horns, signs etc. The other day Flo ask the little guys favorite police office if he would like to participate. The officer agreed and ask if he could bring the police force out in force to also celebrate. I believe the little guy will remember this birthday above all his other birthdays.


I'm sure the little guy will remember his parade.
There was one of these parades in Port Hope with balloons all over the cars and fire truck and police cars. They had "Happy Birthday" signs on the sides of the cars and wound their way throughout Port Hope honking. I blocked my car at the end of the road so they could all get around the corner without separating.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No torch trouble, that light is an express train coming. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I've heard that 2 countries are doing human tests with their vaccines. (A group of very brave people have volunteered to be human guinea pigs, get the vaccine, and purposely put themselves in the virus way to see if they get infected. That's dedication to medicine). That express train may be delivering the vaccine. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided London! When we went out to the paper shop, it was warm and sunny but now it has clouded over and gone quite cool.
> 
> My left eye is blurry again, making it hard to read anything so, yet again, I may be absent for the day, trying to rest it. May ring the optician but not sure what anyone can do. Have a good one everybody and stay safe, it's not over yet but maybe there's light at the end of the tunnel! Let's hope that isn't more trouble with a torch!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ETA Just phoned my optician, surprised to find anyone there but an optometrist is going to ring me back shortly, watch this space!!!


Mum's optician is still operating, but she does a phone screening and decides if you can wait or not. She is still seeing emergency cases. Not sure I'd want to go to the hospital for treatment at this time though.
I hope you have something easily treated. Like with drops or something.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Isn't it great how being on here can help you play with your toys?!!! I still think about getting one but like a lot of people, I have very little storage or counter space. Very happy to hear what you girls are doing with yours though, keep the stories coming!!


Mum has this thing about packing everything away and off the counters. My Instant Pot has a home on a shelf in the onion cupboard. It smells lovely when I take it out. The only thing she begrudges on the countertop is the microwave because it is too heavy for her to move. I can't leave anything on the countertop as I never know which cupboard it will end up in.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Happy Birthday to our dear Nitzi!! Have the best day you can under the circumstances!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you for that card.
DD is going to make me a sushi bowl for supper since I can't go to my favourite sushi all-you-can-eat restaurant for my birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, althugh it will be raining again soon. Going to do some laundry and then make some face masks for the family, so they have them just in case we are told to wear them.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. Xx


Happy Wednesday.
We've already been told to wear masks on public transit. I've got the pattern, just can't find my fabric to make the masks. Mum says she knows where she packed the fabric but hasn't been able to find it yet. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp Norfolk, not quite raining yet. First of all Happy Birthday Mav, hope you have a good one, at least you won't waste any of it travelling. Enjoy as much as you can.
> 
> Dinner for today and tomorrow is done so an easy day tomorrow, that's about it for the day so will get on with a gnome. Have a safe day. xx


Thank you for the birthday wishes. I'll be travelling as far as the front room.
Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We have spaghetti at least once a week, Mr J loves it and requests it.. but I have a secret. I use Newman's Own Sockerooni Spaghetti sauce and doctor it with extra fried onions, and grated parmesan on top of course. Left overs baked the next day are even better. :sm02:


DD fries the hamburger, onions and any other vegetables in one pan, and warms the marinara separately. I don't like a lot of additions to my sauce and mum likes more stuff and less sauce so this lets us make our sauces the way that we like.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That would be even easier! I just quartered the potatoes, Mr J doesn't like the skins so they were easy to peel, just grabbed a corner. One thing I noted.. I like pickled eggs and doing eggs in the instant pot they peel like a dream.. I can't believe how I've suffered the old way!


Have you ever had "instant pickled eggs". Cut a hard boiled egg in half and put salt and vinegar on the yolk. Yum.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, I wonder if my DH would eat spaghetti from an instant pot, I somehow doubt it as he doesn't like any kind of pasta. I don't like spag bol as I don't like tomatoes but if I'm on my own will do spaghetti in a cheese sauce, yummy. xx


DD likes pasta with a butter sauce and lots of chives.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I was not in the mood for taco's. I made spaghetti. Harold hates spaghetti. He has a right to hate my spaghetti. At one time the dog would not even eat it. After dinner tonight he commented that the spaghetti was very good. That pot works magic. ????????


Mum would eat spaghetti every night if she could convince us. (Not happening)


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided London! When we went out to the paper shop, it was warm and sunny but now it has clouded over and gone quite cool.
> 
> My left eye is blurry again, making it hard to read anything so, yet again, I may be absent for the day, trying to rest it. May ring the optician but not sure what anyone can do. Have a good one everybody and stay safe, it's not over yet but maybe there's light at the end of the tunnel! Let's hope that isn't more trouble with a torch!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ETA Just phoned my optician, surprised to find anyone there but an optometrist is going to ring me back shortly, watch this space!!!


So, obviously hard to diagnose an eye problem over the phone but he has recommended a hot compress every hour, lubricating eye drops, cleansing eyelashes night and morning with warm water and a drop of baby shampoo and putting 'BLINK' stickers on the corners of my laptop screen!! Fortunately, the pharmacy is just a few doors from my house so I have all the supplies now. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We all seem to be getting rain ☔ right now, guess we can't argue with the big guy! xoxo


I'm still waiting for the flowers that come after the rain. Other than the bluebells, we don't have any flowers yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I did that once wrote a paper for a friend who didn't study , ironic that she got a better mark than my own, go figure that one! :sm14:


At university, I was asked by a jock friend who was in the physiotherapy course, to write a paper for her psychology class. I read the book and wrote the paper and got an A+. She was delighted. She never did complete her course at university, but did complete her studies at a college closer to her home.


----------



## jinx

Another advantage of having it on the table. Also do not have to bring the food to the table when it is ready to eat. I am trying to think positively about having to use the table.


nitz8catz said:


> I have to turn mine so the steam vent isn't under the upper cupboards.


ta


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Rain seems to be happening no matter where we live. The rain, gray, gloomy weather adds to my unhappiness with the health situation of the world.
> My honeydoer is coming over on Thursday. He will get our groceries, take out the garbage bins, and bring me some masks he has for when he does work that requires wearing masks. He deems it more important that I have the masks than save them for when he might need them.
> Yesterday was the first day I have been out since the beginning of March. Harold was out of a med and honeydoer could not get it until today. Flo quickly offered to drive 180 miles to get it for him. I assumed I would have no problems going through the drive thru to pick up the med. I forgot how nasty mother nature can be. I was forced to go in the pharmacy walk through the entire store to the back corner to use the rest room. It was eerie to be in the store with only 3 other customers. Everyone looked so serious and frightened. Then one lady smiled at me and I responded and then felt better. Funny we could see the smiles even with masks.
> I am feeling sad today as it is my greatgrandsons 5th birthday. They usually have a huge party at a party store. They will party at home today with just the immediate family in attendance. Of course we will be there via social media. Also Flo has arranged for the fire department, friends, neighbors, and anyone else that wants to have a parade of vehicles pass his house with sirens, balloons, horns, signs etc. The other day Flo ask the little guys favorite police office if he would like to participate. The officer agreed and ask if he could bring the police force out in force to also celebrate. I believe the little guy will remember this birthday above all his other birthdays.


I know your DGGS will miss you and Mr W actually being there, as much as you will but it sounds like it's going to be absolutely wonderful!! Happy birthday to him from me! Don't let the rain bring you down, if we didn't have showers, we wouldn't have flowers!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've made flat Yorkshire and eaten anyway... still good!! xoxo


I use the frozen ones (Sorry Susan) I tried making them once and they were more like heavy muffins.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like good advice. But what do I know. I like the blink sticker idea and lubricating eye drops. Not wearing eye makeup might be helpful if you do wear it.



London Girl said:


> So, obviously hard to diagnose an eye problem over the phone but he has recommended a hot compress every hour, lubricating eye drops, cleansing eyelashes night and morning with warm water and a drop of baby shampoo and putting 'BLINK' stickers on the corners of my laptop screen!! Fortunately, the pharmacy is just a few doors from my house so I have all the supplies now. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good idea, I should wear one when I'm cleaning, my everyday tops all have bleach spots on them now.. :sm03:


Definitely. I used to have a vinyl tabbard that I used until it fell apart.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Happy humpday. It is cloudy with a chill wind. (I've been outside to feed the birds/squirrels). Rain is expected tonight.
> I did an update on my iPad yesterday. After the update, I couldn't get on the Canadian Tire website (I get my cat food there!). I fixed that and couldn't get on Ravelry. Fixed that. Then this morning I couldn't get on KP. But fixed that. I hate updates.
> On the covid front, a daycare for kids of doctors, nurses, paramedics and other frontline people, had to shut down after 2 staff and 2 children tested positive. Now all 58 kids and their families have to go into quarantine. That's a lot of frontline people who have to stand down for 2 weeks. Our number of cases has been steady for several days now, but the death toll is still rising. Also 2 hospitals have had to shutdown units when patients in those units have tested positive. One of the hospitals was Toronto Sick Kids.
> The police have had to transfer more people to highway patrol. The number of stunt driving offences has gone up 600%, including some road races being held in Toronto at night. I'm looking at the pictures of the highways in Toronto and wondering where all these people are going. Obviously some businesses have started up again because there are a lot more cars than there were 2 weeks ago.
> Yesterday afternoon I had a squishy delivery. My LYS owner refunded me my delivery charge for some summer yarn that I ordered and delivered it in person. We had a little chat on my porch, 6 feet apart of course. It was lovely to have a conversation with someone outside the family.


WE also noticed more traffic on the road this morning, are folks getting blasé or do they thinks it's over? How lovely of your LYS lady to deliver, just in time for your special day!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> avocado goes best with crab.


We had crab stuffed avocados last night. It was great with roasted garlic crisps.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> At university, I was asked by a jock friend who was in the physiotherapy course, to write a paper for her psychology class. I read the book and wrote the paper and got an A+. She was delighted. She never did complete her course at university, but did complete her studies at a college closer to her home.


I hope you were suitably compensated, that's a lot of work. Having said that, I do know what a kind person you are....!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sounds like good advice. But what do I know. I like the blink sticker idea and lubricating eye drops. Not wearing eye makeup might be helpful if you do wear it.


I haven't worn _any_ make up for many, many weeks now, perhaps my eyes are missing it!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, dull and 8C here today and the woodpecker still plays the drums on the chimney! Pan lids are banging from margarets!????????. Think on here, that we have had woodpeckers on our chimneys for at least the last 10yrs. So John thinks it wise if I get the tin cowl removed from the chimney. Well... Think again I said. If you think I'm going to employ someone to get up high in the roof to remove the chimney for the sake of the woodpecker , then he's dafter than I ever thought he was. Then Andrew says, by gum lass.....your woodpeckers at it all the time. Well that's enough of that. Marg has just gone home, we've been chatting socially distanced and listened to the woodpecker.
> 
> Early on the odd couple came with some sudokus out of their newspapers and we chatted a while SD (social distancing). ( good enough?) and they'd bought me a little sudoku book. How kinds that eh? I wish they wouldn't, I feel so humbled. They say they are coming for a cup of tea when it's all over, so I told them to bring their own milk because I don't take it.
> 
> Jolly how are you?
> 
> Chrissy I hope you are feeling ok today and that you are looking after yourself. Trust you to get it. Take so much care of yourself. Sending healing hugs to you.
> 
> Well..that's about it. Oh no I just thought. Andrew and Karen did a click and collect from Asda and added me onto their list, so Andrew landed with a bag of food. I feel everyone of my friends are shopping for me. I'm blessed.
> 
> That's the lot for today, I'll catch up and I love yawl. Xx


Maybe John could put up a pipe in his yard to attract the woodpecker away from your chimney.

:sm08: 
That's great that you are getting your groceries delivered.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Wishing I could send you all some of our sunshine and heat. We are heading up into triple digit temps for at least a week. xxxooo


Stay cool.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I use the frozen ones (Sorry Susan) I tried making them once and they were more like heavy muffins.


So do I, much easier and just as good. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> WE also noticed more traffic on the road this morning, are folks getting blasé or do they thinks it's over? How lovely of your LYS lady to deliver, just in time for your special day!!! xxxx


I think she is wonderful. Unfortunately her yarn store is never going to be the same. She used to have large gatherings at the front of her store, but I'm sure that won't be allowed for a long time. I asked her if she could approach the landlord about letting us set up camp chairs in the parking lot, 6 feet apart, and have our gatherings there when the weather is better.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and head to work. (In the front room)
Everyone have a lovely safe day.


----------



## jinx

Many moons ago Mr. Wonderful suggest I not make or serve corn on the cob, watermelon, or spaghetti. Can you guess my response? If you do not like it, do not eat it and do not make a mess making yourself a peanut butter and jelly sandwich!



nitz8catz said:


> Mum would eat spaghetti every night if she could convince us. (Not happening)


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I think she is wonderful. Unfortunately her yarn store is never going to be the same. She used to have large gatherings at the front of her store, but I'm sure that won't be allowed for a long time. I asked her if she could approach the landlord about letting us set up camp chairs in the parking lot, 6 feet apart, and have our gatherings there when the weather is better.


Great idea, we have to protect our sanity too!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> That's heavenly. xoxo


covered with strong cheese and toasted.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> :sm24: :sm02: I bet you were a trio to be reckoned with! xoxo


I have some wonderful memories!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> No torch trouble, that light is an express train coming. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


It came didn't it!


----------



## grandma susan

Sorry ive mixed birthdays up. Will stsrt agsin tonight. Heres my little ted


----------



## grandma susan

And again


----------



## grandma susan

Mav ive not forgotten your birthday. I just sent it to trish in error. I shall put it right tonight. Happy birthday mav. Happy NON
Birthday to trish. With love xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp Norfolk, not quite raining yet. First of all Happy Birthday Mav, hope you have a good one, at least you won't waste any of it travelling. Enjoy as much as you can.
> 
> Dinner for today and tomorrow is done so an easy day tomorrow, that's about it for the day so will get on with a gnome. Have a safe day. xx


A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Mav! I hope you have as good a day as you can! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So, obviously hard to diagnose an eye problem over the phone but he has recommended a hot compress every hour, lubricating eye drops, cleansing eyelashes night and morning with warm water and a drop of baby shampoo and putting 'BLINK' stickers on the corners of my laptop screen!! Fortunately, the pharmacy is just a few doors from my house so I have all the supplies now. xxxx


I hope that works for you and quickly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Stay cool.


Thanks! So far, so good. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, woodys just come back. He was banging away at 5.34am today and kept it up for nearly an hour, non stop....I know the time because there's a digital clock next to me. I had a chat with Josephine this afternoon and he wasn't there at all. I've just come upstairs and he's starting. 

Mav and trish.......happy birthday Mav. I didn't send you a card because I got you mixed up with trish and she got it! BUT I will send you one tonight. I'm so sorry. The card monitor is getting old.... Trish......happy NON birthday and I'm sorry but you can keep that card. Love you both ????????????????????

I've not seen anyone today. I've sent my shopping list to Stephen and I can't believe it's a week since I've seen him. Where does the time go? He is starting work from home next week, so he might stop worrying a little bit. We shall see....I hope yawl liked my little ted grandhamster I love him to bits. But those gerbils I hate. They are like rats. I can't stand them. 

Well, I think that's all I've got for now so I'll catch up and love yawl. Xxxxxx

Ppppssss. If I ever don't send you a card or forget your birthday let me know. And I shall rectify that. I think poor June went about 2 yrs if not more, wondering where her cards were. I was sending them to the wrong address.. You wouldn't believe I could do that would you?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided London! When we went out to the paper shop, it was warm and sunny but now it has clouded over and gone quite cool.
> 
> My left eye is blurry again, making it hard to read anything so, yet again, I may be absent for the day, trying to rest it. May ring the optician but not sure what anyone can do. Have a good one everybody and stay safe, it's not over yet but maybe there's light at the end of the tunnel! Let's hope that isn't more trouble with a torch!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ETA Just phoned my optician, surprised to find anyone there but an optometrist is going to ring me back shortly, watch this space!!!


I hope they get back to you double quick....


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Rain seems to be happening no matter where we live. The rain, gray, gloomy weather adds to my unhappiness with the health situation of the world.
> My honeydoer is coming over on Thursday. He will get our groceries, take out the garbage bins, and bring me some masks he has for when he does work that requires wearing masks. He deems it more important that I have the masks than save them for when he might need them.
> Yesterday was the first day I have been out since the beginning of March. Harold was out of a med and honeydoer could not get it until today. Flo quickly offered to drive 180 miles to get it for him. I assumed I would have no problems going through the drive thru to pick up the med. I forgot how nasty mother nature can be. I was forced to go in the pharmacy walk through the entire store to the back corner to use the rest room. It was eerie to be in the store with only 3 other customers. Everyone looked so serious and frightened. Then one lady smiled at me and I responded and then felt better. Funny we could see the smiles even with masks.
> I am feeling sad today as it is my greatgrandsons 5th birthday. They usually have a huge party at a party store. They will party at home today with just the immediate family in attendance. Of course we will be there via social media. Also Flo has arranged for the fire department, friends, neighbors, and anyone else that wants to have a parade of vehicles pass his house with sirens, balloons, horns, signs etc. The other day Flo ask the little guys favorite police office if he would like to participate. The officer agreed and ask if he could bring the police force out in force to also celebrate. I believe the little guy will remember this birthday above all his other birthdays.


Don't be sad my jinx. Try to stay happy. It's awful going out there. I was shaking on Saturday when I went to the crem. It's eerie. Anyway, I do understand about your grandsons birthday. All you want to do is hug them. This WILL change. We have to keep saying this. When I wake up on a morning, it is my worst time of the day, ever, always has been, well some mornings I feel like a little cry. I haven't as yet, but it's so hard being without our families, but just look how lucky we are really. They are well, we are well, and this isn't going to last forever. I'm sending you some hugs and I hope you get to talk to him today. Love xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Have you ever had "instant pickled eggs". Cut a hard boiled egg in half and put salt and vinegar on the yolk. Yum.


Yak that's horrible. Hahaha... I was at a buffet once and decided to put some hard boiled egg on my salad. Only to find when I put it in my mouth that it was pickled in vinegar????. Well I couldn't get rid of it. I didn't dare take it out of my mouth because that would have been rude so ate it. Yak HORRIBLE.....I tasted it all night too. Still as long as you enjoy it that's all that matters.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I use the frozen ones (Sorry Susan) I tried making them once and they were more like heavy muffins.


I don't know what happened to that picture of me with my large Yorkshire puds in my hand.....they were big weren't they. I've never made a Yorkshire pud since I've been on my own.


----------



## jinx

He videoed called this morning at 7:56. He could not wait until 8:00 to call me so I could wish him a happy birthday. The house is all decorated with balloons, paper, and streamers. He had to show me before the other kids wrecked it. He has no idea about the surprise in store for him this afternoon. I think Flo is almost more excited than he will be.


grandma susan said:


> Don't be sad my jinx. Try to stay happy. It's awful going out there. I was shaking on Saturday when I went to the crem. It's eerie. Anyway, I do understand about your grandsons birthday. All you want to do is hug them. This WILL change. We have to keep saying this. When I wake up on a morning, it is my worst time of the day, ever, always has been, well some mornings I feel like a little cry. I haven't as yet, but it's so hard being without our families, but just look how lucky we are really. They are well, we are well, and this isn't going to last forever. I'm sending you some hugs and I hope you get to talk to him today. Love xxxxx


----------



## jinx

As they say, "cheer up things could be worse." So I cheered up and sure enough things got worse. ????????????☹


grandma susan said:


> Don't be sad my jinx. Try to stay happy. It's awful going out there. I was shaking on Saturday when I went to the crem. It's eerie. Anyway, I do understand about your grandsons birthday. All you want to do is hug them. This WILL change. We have to keep saying this. When I wake up on a morning, it is my worst time of the day, ever, always has been, well some mornings I feel like a little cry. I haven't as yet, but it's so hard being without our families, but just look how lucky we are really. They are well, we are well, and this isn't going to last forever. I'm sending you some hugs and I hope you get to talk to him today. Love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Forgot to say earlier

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MAV
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 

With lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Mav. Have a great day


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, woodys just come back. He was banging away at 5.34am today and kept it up for nearly an hour, non stop....I know the time because there's a digital clock next to me. I had a chat with Josephine this afternoon and he wasn't there at all. I've just come upstairs and he's starting.
> 
> Mav and trish.......happy birthday Mav. I didn't send you a card because I got you mixed up with trish and she got it! BUT I will send you one tonight. I'm so sorry. The card monitor is getting old.... Trish......happy NON birthday and I'm sorry but you can keep that card. Love you both ????????????????????
> 
> I've not seen anyone today. I've sent my shopping list to Stephen and I can't believe it's a week since I've seen him. Where does the time go? He is starting work from home next week, so he might stop worrying a little bit. We shall see....I hope yawl liked my little ted grandhamster I love him to bits. But those gerbils I hate. They are like rats. I can't stand them.
> 
> Well, I think that's all I've got for now so I'll catch up and love yawl. Xxxxxx
> 
> Ppppssss. If I ever don't send you a card or forget your birthday let me know. And I shall rectify that. I think poor June went about 2 yrs if not more, wondering where her cards were. I was sending them to the wrong address.. You wouldn't believe I could do that would you?


Well I knew you weren't trying to tell me something!! :sm23: Never worry that you're getting old, you'll never be as old as me!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday Mav!
Hope you are spoilt today! 
You shouldn't have to work on your birthday either... :sm17: xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> And again


I love critters, he's adorable! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Sausage bake casserole tonight, looking forward to it! Food has taken over our lives, we watch food shows instead of movies now. Maybe because there's more interaction with people on them... miss that interaction.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Sausage bake casserole tonight, looking forward to it! Food has taken over our lives, we watch food shows instead of movies now. Maybe because there's more interaction with people on them... miss that interaction.


Hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoyed ours, we've got enough left for tomorrow as well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Sorry ive mixed birthdays up. Will stsrt agsin tonight. Heres my little ted


He looks so cozy x


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> He videoed called this morning at 7:56. He could not wait until 8:00 to call me so I could wish him a happy birthday. The house is all decorated with balloons, paper, and streamers. He had to show me before the other kids wrecked it. He has no idea about the surprise in store for him this afternoon. I think Flo is almost more excited than he will be.


I'm excited for him!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday Mav!
> Hope you are spoilt today!
> You shouldn't have to work on your birthday either... :sm17: xoxox


Lovely card Trish and very apt!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well I do believe my eye is a little better, I think it must have been dry because the drops helped straight away! I had trouble with that eye after my laser surgery because I had to have two lots done on it, six months apart. Will keep up the advice and see how we go! Have a good evening UK and a great afternoon to the rest of the world, good morning Judi!! xxxx


----------



## cerdeirocas

PurpleFi said:


> What do you call a group of teddies? A hug and here's a hug from the Camberley WI. 26 so far


A beautiful family!!


----------



## Snade04

You’ve been busy. Teddy’s are one of my favorite toys. Great job.


----------



## Islander

Received a package from Sarah in the mail, guess I'm going to do some growing!


----------



## Islander

The sausage bake is incredible Jacky, it will be a once a week meal now! If I'm smart I'll get a few pounds of sausage and do them up for the freezer. Heavenly with mashed potatoes. :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Forgot to say earlier
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MAV
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> 
> With lots of love and hugs xxxxx


Oh Dear, This is one more, in a line of many, that I have missed; so I hope every one of you, has had as good a day as you possibly have; and I repeat the sentiments of the above! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well I do believe my eye is a little better, I think it must have been dry because the drops helped straight away! I had trouble with that eye after my laser surgery because I had to have two lots done on it, six months apart. Will keep up the advice and see how we go! Have a good evening UK and a great afternoon to the rest of the world, good morning Judi!! xxxx


Good morning June! Ithink I have found, for those who have the dreaded dry eye, that if one doesn't drink enough fluid, it will affect the eye(s) which has this affliction, and the medication for it; as the pain is almost instant, when the eye is opened; if one has not had enough fluid! 
I do realise, that those who might have Dry Eye, might already know this, but some one might need this info!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Received a package from Sarah in the mail, guess I'm going to do some growing!


WOW, you definitely have some planting to do, will begin waiting patiently for the results ......... Now!!!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Sorry ive mixed birthdays up. Will stsrt agsin tonight. Heres my little ted


He is a bit cute, isn't he! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> And again


He is so used to the camera, anyone would think he is a very cute, qualified Model! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Received a package from Sarah in the mail, guess I'm going to do some growing!


Elk food? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Yak that's horrible. Hahaha... I was at a buffet once and decided to put some hard boiled egg on my salad. Only to find when I put it in my mouth that it was pickled in vinegar????. Well I couldn't get rid of it. I didn't dare take it out of my mouth because that would have been rude so ate it. Yak HORRIBLE.....I tasted it all night too. Still as long as you enjoy it that's all that matters.


I'm with you Susan, but to all those who like those type of foods, enjoy them as you will! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> The sausage bake is incredible Jacky, it will be a once a week meal now! If I'm smart I'll get a few pounds of sausage and do them up for the freezer. Heavenly with mashed potatoes. :sm24:


So glad you enjoyed it, I always make enough for two days but have frozen it before now. Yes mash seems to go best with it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Norfolk but not sure it is going to last the day, still it's nice while it's out. Don't think there's anything planned for the day although we are working up to a shopping day to stock up on meat and TM. Off to get another shawl off the blocks then need to sort through things to see if there are any more lurking around. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Wishing I could send you all some of our sunshine and heat. We are heading up into triple digit temps for at least a week. xxxooo





nitz8catz said:


> Stay cool.


I also hope you don't have any problems staying cool! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:



> I think she is wonderful. Unfortunately her yarn store is never going to be the same. She used to have large gatherings at the front of her store, but I'm sure that won't be allowed for a long time. I asked her if she could approach the landlord about letting us set up camp chairs in the parking lot, 6 feet apart, and have our gatherings there when the weather is better.


That sounds like a wonderful idea! I hope the landlord agrees! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and head to work. (In the front room)
> Everyone have a lovely safe day.


I hope you had a good work day, and that you finished on time! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Received a package from Sarah in the mail, guess I'm going to do some growing!


Wow what a lovely selection. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from almost sunny Surrey but I think more rain is on its way. Making everything in the garden grow and I love the smell of rain.

Our first batch of trauma teddies were delivered to our local fire Station today.

Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Received a package from Sarah in the mail, guess I'm going to do some growing!


Wow!! That'll keep you out of mischief for a while, what a lovely thoughtful, long lasting, dinner stretching gift!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good morning June! Ithink I have found, for those who have the dreaded dry eye, that if one doesn't drink enough fluid, it will affect the eye(s) which has this affliction, and the medication for it; as the pain is almost instant, when the eye is opened; if one has not had enough fluid!
> I do realise, that those who might have Dry Eye, might already know this, but some one might need this info!???????????? xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, I do know that I don't drink enough water, although I drink a lot more than my DH! I am trying to be more conscious of drinking water every time I go into the kitchen!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from almost sunny Surrey but I think more rain is on its way. Making everything in the garden grow and I love the smell of rain.
> 
> Our first batch of trauma teddies were delivered to our local fire Station today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


That's lovely, I bet they were delighted!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an overcast London, just waiting for the rain!! I am also waiting for my cardiac doc to ring for my 6 month assessment. Last September, I saw him to ask about ablation to stop my dratted palpitations. We had a long chat about it and agreed to wait another 6 months to see how things went. Have hardly had any reoccurrence at all - until last night!! It is still burbling away so I don't know what to do now! I will be guided by him I think!

Apart from that, nothing else to report but I would like to say "Happy One Hundredth Birthday to Colonel Tom Moore" He is an example to us all to have inspired so much generosity, I hope he lives long enough to enjoy all the accolades and tributes he deserves and has coming to him!!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and 9'C (48'F). It has been raining all night. The wind has been wild, gusting to 100km/hr. Yesterday was garbage pickup day and the wind picked up a lot of the light garbage. There were plastic bags and bits floating around the subdivision. I rescued a couple from our trees.
DD made me a seafood plate for supper last night. There was a mound of rice in the middle and pieces of cod, smoked salmon, clams, crab leg chunks, shrimp and lots of vegetables all around. My pants shrunk overnight. :sm01:
Costco is making face masks mandatory. Public transit is also recommending masks. I need to find my fabric. I saw a couple promising boxes downstairs.
AirBNB is making places free for frontline nurses and doctors, so they don't have to risk taking the virus home.
Starbucks is opening all their stores on May 1st. Most of their stores are in malls and the malls are staying closed, so I don't know how that is going to work. I guess the fines for violating the virus-mandated shutdowns are less than the money that they will make.
And the TV is saying good things. A treatment and a vaccine are both in advanced testing and they are talking distribution. Yay. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

My laptop is having problems with our thread today.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London, just waiting for the rain!! I am also waiting for my cardiac doc to ring for my 6 month assessment. Last September, I saw him to ask about ablation to stop my dratted palpitations. We had a long chat about it and agreed to wait another 6 months to see how things went. Have hardly had any reoccurrence at all - until last night!! It is still burbling away so I don't know what to do now! I will be guided by him I think!
> 
> Apart from that, nothing else to report but I would like to say "Happy One Hundredth Birthday to Colonel Tom Moore" He is an example to us all to have inspired so much generosity, I hope he lives long enough to enjoy all the accolades and tributes he deserves and has coming to him!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


I hope you stop burbling soon.
Happy birthday Colonel Tom Moore. Stay safe and survive this year.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, I do know that I don't drink enough water, although I drink a lot more than my DH! I am trying to be more conscious of drinking water every time I go into the kitchen!! xxxx


I have a reminder on my watch. It is helping.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from almost sunny Surrey but I think more rain is on its way. Making everything in the garden grow and I love the smell of rain.
> 
> Our first batch of trauma teddies were delivered to our local fire Station today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Happy Thursday.
That's a lot of smiles. Well done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope you had a good work day, and that you finished on time! ???? xoxoxo


I had a discussion with the boss about licenses that went way past shutdown time.
He is getting another person to "harvest" licenses from unused accounts because he thinks I'm disagreeing with him. He kept stressing that the licenses cost $1000 per year per person. All well and good, so go after the idiot that said everyone must be licensed to use the website that logs their hours. If they are only using that one website, why do they need a license? I'll be continuing the discussion this morning. He wants the numbers to remain stable so it's easier on the budget. Ok, tell the other departments to stop hiring people. I thought we would be good now, but a ton of temporary people have been hired and a lot of retired workers have been brought back and we have run out of licenses, again. That idiot that made the website need a licensed account, doesn't work with us anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Norfolk but not sure it is going to last the day, still it's nice while it's out. Don't think there's anything planned for the day although we are working up to a shopping day to stock up on meat and TM. Off to get another shawl off the blocks then need to sort through things to see if there are any more lurking around. Have a safe day. xx


Stay safe while you are out.


----------



## nitz8catz

High Park in Toronto is closed. Every single access point is blocked by concrete barriers and police. Apparently it is considered lucky to have cherry blossoms drop on you and millions of people come to enjoy them. There is a live webcam to look at the blossoms.
https://www.toronto.ca/explore-enjoy/festivals-events/cherry-blossoms/
half-way down the page at 24 hour Bloomcam


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Good morning June! Ithink I have found, for those who have the dreaded dry eye, that if one doesn't drink enough fluid, it will affect the eye(s) which has this affliction, and the medication for it; as the pain is almost instant, when the eye is opened; if one has not had enough fluid!
> I do realise, that those who might have Dry Eye, might already know this, but some one might need this info!???????????? xoxoxo


That was one of the reasons that I have the reminder on my watch to drink more. I was getting problems with my eyes when I didn't.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oh Dear, This is one more, in a line of many, that I have missed; so I hope every one of you, has had as good a day as you possibly have; and I repeat the sentiments of the above! ???????????? xoxoxo


Thank you. I had a good birthday. I even had a phone call from my brother and we had a good discussion for about an hour. I don't think he had even had a drink. So that is an improvement for us. I think he was feeling a little lonely because he and his wife have to stay separate because they are still going to their work locations, and my sister-in-law works at a senior's residence in Lindsay. She has to wear the face mask, face guard, gloves and gown, but staying apart helps, just in case.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Received a package from Sarah in the mail, guess I'm going to do some growing!


Wow. I hope you have lots of fencing to keep the elk out.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well I do believe my eye is a little better, I think it must have been dry because the drops helped straight away! I had trouble with that eye after my laser surgery because I had to have two lots done on it, six months apart. Will keep up the advice and see how we go! Have a good evening UK and a great afternoon to the rest of the world, good morning Judi!! xxxx


I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Sausage bake casserole tonight, looking forward to it! Food has taken over our lives, we watch food shows instead of movies now. Maybe because there's more interaction with people on them... miss that interaction.


I like the Rachel Ray show. Her recipes seem simpler. And stuff that I would eat. She's still continuing her show from her house in the Adirondack mountains, but her husband is camera man and he likes the zoom too much.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday Mav!
> Hope you are spoilt today!
> You shouldn't have to work on your birthday either... :sm17: xoxox


Thank you.
I was spoiled with a lovely supper and knitting magazines. Although I can't look at them until they decontaminate for a few days.
You almost have the right number of kitties on that card.

:sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Mav. Have a great day


Thanks. I did.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Forgot to say earlier
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MAV
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> 
> With lots of love and hugs xxxxx


Thank you loads dear Josephine.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> As they say, "cheer up things could be worse." So I cheered up and sure enough things got worse. ????????????☹


Oh dear. It's time to surround yourself with something cheery. Do you have any bright yarn to work on? I'd suggest getting outside for a sit, but you probably have the same dreary weather that we have.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> He videoed called this morning at 7:56. He could not wait until 8:00 to call me so I could wish him a happy birthday. The house is all decorated with balloons, paper, and streamers. He had to show me before the other kids wrecked it. He has no idea about the surprise in store for him this afternoon. I think Flo is almost more excited than he will be.


Ah that's sweet.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I don't know what happened to that picture of me with my large Yorkshire puds in my hand.....they were big weren't they. I've never made a Yorkshire pud since I've been on my own.


I remember that picture.
It's kind of difficult to scale down the recipe to one or two puds. Unless you want to make Yorkshire pudding plates? :sm16: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Yak that's horrible. Hahaha... I was at a buffet once and decided to put some hard boiled egg on my salad. Only to find when I put it in my mouth that it was pickled in vinegar????. Well I couldn't get rid of it. I didn't dare take it out of my mouth because that would have been rude so ate it. Yak HORRIBLE.....I tasted it all night too. Still as long as you enjoy it that's all that matters.


I'm sorry about that surprise.
You should have had a slice of lemon afterwards. It would have taken the taste out of your mouth.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, woodys just come back. He was banging away at 5.34am today and kept it up for nearly an hour, non stop....I know the time because there's a digital clock next to me. I had a chat with Josephine this afternoon and he wasn't there at all. I've just come upstairs and he's starting.
> 
> Mav and trish.......happy birthday Mav. I didn't send you a card because I got you mixed up with trish and she got it! BUT I will send you one tonight. I'm so sorry. The card monitor is getting old.... Trish......happy NON birthday and I'm sorry but you can keep that card. Love you both ????????????????????
> 
> I've not seen anyone today. I've sent my shopping list to Stephen and I can't believe it's a week since I've seen him. Where does the time go? He is starting work from home next week, so he might stop worrying a little bit. We shall see....I hope yawl liked my little ted grandhamster I love him to bits. But those gerbils I hate. They are like rats. I can't stand them.
> 
> Well, I think that's all I've got for now so I'll catch up and love yawl. Xxxxxx
> 
> Ppppssss. If I ever don't send you a card or forget your birthday let me know. And I shall rectify that. I think poor June went about 2 yrs if not more, wondering where her cards were. I was sending them to the wrong address.. You wouldn't believe I could do that would you?


I got your card, thank you. I couldn't open it yesterday. I'll try today and see if my internet is more cooperative.
(I;m ok with missing birthdays. If I don't have a birthday, I'm not getting older, right??? :sm08: )


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Mav! I hope you have as good a day as you can! xxxooo


I had a good day. Lots of food. And a good phone call from my brother.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Sorry ive mixed birthdays up. Will stsrt agsin tonight. Heres my little ted


This is a really cute picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> covered with strong cheese and toasted.


Anything covered with cheese and toasted is good in my book.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I got your card, thank you. I couldn't open it yesterday. I'll try today and see if my internet is more cooperative.
> (I;m ok with missing birthdays. If I don't have a birthday, I'm not getting older, right??? :sm08: )


Sorry but it doesn't seem to work that way. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Many moons ago Mr. Wonderful suggest I not make or serve corn on the cob, watermelon, or spaghetti. Can you guess my response? If you do not like it, do not eat it and do not make a mess making yourself a peanut butter and jelly sandwich!


DD won't make corn on the cob. Her front teeth can't handle it. But I buy corn on the cob and make it for mum and me.
I only ask that we don't have spaghetti more than once a week. I like variety.


----------



## nitz8catz

The Toronto Film Festival, that couldn't be held, is showing the films on Crave and YouTube for free. "Before Sunrise" with Ethan Hawke is on tonight at 7pm. It's great when people are able to adapt like this.
I've only seen a few of the Toronto Film Festivals. Most of them are too "artsy" for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry but it doesn't seem to work that way. xx :sm16:


I tried.

:sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to sign off and saunter to the front room. Mum wants me to move the card table an inch so it doesnt keep squashing the rug in the same place. Ok. Will try that today.
You may hear me swearing from there if I knock everything over.
Everyone have a good, safe day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and 9'C (48'F). It has been raining all night. The wind has been wild, gusting to 100km/hr. Yesterday was garbage pickup day and the wind picked up a lot of the light garbage. There were plastic bags and bits floating around the subdivision. I rescued a couple from our trees.
> DD made me a seafood plate for supper last night. There was a mound of rice in the middle and pieces of cod, smoked salmon, clams, crab leg chunks, shrimp and lots of vegetables all around. My pants shrunk overnight. :sm01:
> Costco is making face masks mandatory. Public transit is also recommending masks. I need to find my fabric. I saw a couple promising boxes downstairs.
> AirBNB is making places free for frontline nurses and doctors, so they don't have to risk taking the virus home.
> Starbucks is opening all their stores on May 1st. Most of their stores are in malls and the malls are staying closed, so I don't know how that is going to work. I guess the fines for violating the virus-mandated shutdowns are less than the money that they will make.
> And the TV is saying good things. A treatment and a vaccine are both in advanced testing and they are talking distribution. Yay. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Beware, you probably read that Germany loosened the restrictions and the number of cases has risen sharply!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Some cheer from my little neglected garden!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Mav ive not forgotten your birthday. I just sent it to trish in error. I shall put it right tonight. Happy birthday mav. Happy NON
> Birthday to trish. With love xx


Yeah. Happy non-birthday to Trish. Mav - I hope yesterday was a good one despite the lockdown.


----------



## SaxonLady

cerdeirocas said:


> A beautiful family!!


Hello cerdeirocas. How is Portugal during all this horror?


----------



## SaxonLady

Snade04 said:


> You've been busy. Teddy's are one of my favorite toys. Great job.


Hello Snade04.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Received a package from Sarah in the mail, guess I'm going to do some growing!


Oh my. Are you ever!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Some cheer from my little neglected garden!!!


What a lovely selection. Is that a miniature iris? My clematis hasn't come out yet but is full of buds. Glad my heuchera survived, little but tough, remind you of anyone? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hi Saxy, how's you're teddy getting on? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> My laptop is having problems with our thread today.


Is it suffering from a hangover?


----------



## jinx

Morning from a gray gloomy rainy day. Little Man was amazed at the parade with the fire engines and police car blowing their horns, flashing their red/blue light and blaring their sirens to celebrate his birthday. Mom was a bit sad that the favorite police officer was on a call and could not make the parade. Early this a.m. the favorite police officer called and apologized for being busy. He ask if he could create another parade today and bring a present for Little Man. Flo tearfully told him it would be wonderful to have another parade. So this a.m. there will be another parade , Little Man will never forget this birthday. Hope he does not expect this every year. 
It is wonderful in these days of turmoil to find the front line workers still taking the time to restore our faith in humanity.


----------



## jinx

Today some states are loosening restrictions. I believe we will have the same outcome as German.


London Girl said:


> Beware, you probably read that Germany loosened the restrictions and the number of cases has risen sharply!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Saxy, how's you're teddy getting on? xx


ready for stuffing, which arrived just half an hour ago. So guess what I'm doing this evening? I still have to knit the scrubs.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Today some states are loosening restrictions. I believe we will have the same outcome as German.


I'm not loosening anything! You'll be glad to hear that.


----------



## jinx

Before I reread your reply I thought you were talking about eatable stuffing. That really sound delicious. That is what will be for dinner today along with cupcake size cheese cake. All made in the?



SaxonLady said:


> ready for stuffing, which arrived just half an hour ago. So guess what I'm doing this evening? I still have to knit the scrubs.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from a gray gloomy rainy day. Little Man was amazed at the parade with the fire engines and police car blowing their horns, flashing their red/blue light and blaring their sirens to celebrate his birthday. Mom was a bit sad that the favorite police officer was on a call and could not make the parade. Early this a.m. the favorite police officer called and apologized for being busy. He ask if he could create another parade today and bring a present for Little Man. Flo tearfully told him it would be wonderful to have another parade. So this a.m. there will be another parade , Little Man will never forget this birthday. Hope he does not expect this every year.
> It is wonderful in these days of turmoil to find the front line workers still taking the time to restore our faith in humanity.


What a lucky little lad, I wonder if I'll get a parade for my birthday. Fat chance. xx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> ready for stuffing, which arrived just half an hour ago. So guess what I'm doing this evening? I still have to knit the scrubs.


I did his scrubs first so I knew they would roughly fit teddy when stuffed. Just a thought. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Some cheer from my little neglected garden!!!


Gorgeous flowers June xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from almost sunny Surrey but I think more rain is on its way. Making everything in the garden grow and I love the smell of rain.
> 
> Our first batch of trauma teddies were delivered to our local fire Station today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Well done! I'm sure they are very much appreciated! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you stop burbling soon.
> Happy birthday Colonel Tom Moore. Stay safe and survive this year.


I hope so, too, June, and I hope your cardiologist can give you some good advice on it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Some cheer from my little neglected garden!!!


Lovely signs of spring! Thank you for sharing with us! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Today some states are loosening restrictions. I believe we will have the same outcome as German.


Unfortunately, I too expect that will be the case. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a cloudy but warm southwest Arizona. Not a lot planned today, so will just hang with Flo again. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello,girls, I'm very late today. 5.45pm. Stephen was 2hrs in the tescos shopping for 3 families. They left their food in the house, went to Ann's with her food then down to mine, they haven't been here long but I'm not stressing. It's a whole day's work isn't it. But they won't do it any other way. He starts working from home next week, and it's been on the local news that they are going back to work the beginning of June...well I hope it's right and of course safe.

I've nothing to right about except the same old tum at it again today. I honestly think it's due to this problem we have at the moment. Never mind. Hoping you're all fine and love yawl....I'll catch up and comment maybe...????


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> covered with strong cheese and toasted.


I love extra mature cheddar and Wensleydale, not together


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely selection. Is that a miniature iris? My clematis hasn't come out yet but is full of buds. Glad my heuchera survived, little but tough, remind you of anyone? xxxx :sm23:


Absolutely!! I think I got those irises when I got those other bulbs with you at the garden centre?! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> As they say, "cheer up things could be worse." So I cheered up and sure enough things got worse. ????????????☹


Xxxxxx....big hug...


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from a gray gloomy rainy day. Little Man was amazed at the parade with the fire engines and police car blowing their horns, flashing their red/blue light and blaring their sirens to celebrate his birthday. Mom was a bit sad that the favorite police officer was on a call and could not make the parade. Early this a.m. the favorite police officer called and apologized for being busy. He ask if he could create another parade today and bring a present for Little Man. Flo tearfully told him it would be wonderful to have another parade. So this a.m. there will be another parade , Little Man will never forget this birthday. Hope he does not expect this every year.
> It is wonderful in these days of turmoil to find the front line workers still taking the time to restore our faith in humanity.


He will remember it all, always, hopefully for the right reasons. So glad it all went so well, I would have loved to have seen his little face!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Today some states are loosening restrictions. I believe we will have the same outcome as German.


But you will stay home, of course until it has well and truly left the building:!! ????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous flowers June xx


Thanks dear, it rained like the end of the world about 10 seconds after I took the pics!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from almost sunny Surrey but I think more rain is on its way. Making everything in the garden grow and I love the smell of rain.
> 
> Our first batch of trauma teddies were delivered to our local fire Station today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Blow the teddies........what did they call the men?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I had a discussion with the boss about licenses that went way past shutdown time.
> He is getting another person to "harvest" licenses from unused accounts because he thinks I'm disagreeing with him. He kept stressing that the licenses cost $1000 per year per person. All well and good, so go after the idiot that said everyone must be licensed to use the website that logs their hours. If they are only using that one website, why do they need a license? I'll be continuing the discussion this morning. He wants the numbers to remain stable so it's easier on the budget. Ok, tell the other departments to stop hiring people. I thought we would be good now, but a ton of temporary people have been hired and a lot of retired workers have been brought back and we have run out of licenses, again. That idiot that made the website need a licensed account, doesn't work with us anymore.


Just you keep your head down until your pension is through. There's some nasty bosses....I know, I had one.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I remember that picture.
> It's kind of difficult to scale down the recipe to one or two puds. Unless you want to make Yorkshire pudding plates? :sm16: :sm11: :sm11:


Oh I never scaled down. They were 2 of 9. And they freeze wonderfully. Wish I could find the photo. It goes too far back on my phone.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I hope so, too, June, and I hope your cardiologist can give you some good advice on it. xxxooo


Thanks Pam. We have agreed to let well alone but I can call him if I ever get really concerned eg if the palpitations start to come much more frequently!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Well I do believe my eye is a little better, I think it must have been dry because the drops helped straight away! I had trouble with that eye after my laser surgery because I had to have two lots done on it, six months apart. Will keep up the advice and see how we go! Have a good evening UK and a great afternoon to the rest of the world, good morning Judi!! xxxx


That's good news


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam. We have agreed to let well alone but I can call him if I ever get really concerned eg if the palpitations start to come much more frequently!


That sounds like a good plan and reassuring that he's willing to have you call when you feel you need to. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Received a package from Sarah in the mail, guess I'm going to do some growing!


Let's hope you get to eat the fruits of your labour rather than the elks


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from almost sunny Surrey but I think more rain is on its way. Making everything in the garden grow and I love the smell of rain.
> 
> Our first batch of trauma teddies were delivered to our local fire Station today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


That's great. I know someone who received a trauma teddy quite recently


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That's good news


Thanks Rebecca, yes, it is. The option was to have a tiny implant which would register the 'disturbance' for up to two years but that was only an option if I was considering having the ablation and I don't think I'm nearly bad enough to warrant that!! I don't think he did either! xxxx


----------



## jinx

His face was totally stunned today. It was a much bigger parade of police vehicles than I was expecting. They also brought the K-9 officer (dog). The noise is deafening. All those police vehicles with their lights, sirens, and horns blowing is exhilarating. His police friend, gave him a present and and Little Man wanted to hug him, but couldn't. That was sad to see. Flo apologized to the neighbors and she had forewarned them about yesterday, but not for today. 
Yikes, his brother will be 5 in two weeks. I believe his biological mother is in charge of his birthday celebration.



London Girl said:


> He will remember it all, always, hopefully for the right reasons. So glad it all went so well, I would have loved to have seen his little face!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

I definitely will be staying home. I only left the house once in 8 weeks. That was to get Harold's med. He was out otherwise I would not have ventured out. 
I guess I would feel okay picking up the groceries. Walmart wants you to pop your trunk, not roll down the window. No face to face contact. 
My honeydoer should be here soon. He is bring masks and hand sanitizer. I have to ask him to return a package to the post office after he does the rest of his chores. I ordered shoes and when I received them the white soles clearly showed someone had wore them. That irritated me. They will be returned with the hopes they are wise enough to return my postage.



London Girl said:


> But you will stay home, of course until it has well and truly left the building:!! ????


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> His face was totally stunned today. It was a much bigger parade of police vehicles than I was expecting. They also brought the K-9 officer (dog). The noise is deafening. All those police vehicles with their lights, sirens, and horns blowing is exhilarating. His police friend, gave him a present and and Little Man wanted to hug him, but couldn't. That was sad to see. Flo apologized to the neighbors and she had forewarned them about yesterday, but not for today.
> Yikes, his brother will be 5 in two weeks. I believe his biological mother is in charge of his birthday celebration.


How wonderful


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a wise decision. I wonder if the ablation surgeries are more predictable than when I had mine. I was normal for a short time after surgery and then went off and stayed off. Tried another ablation and the same thing happened. So I have been off rhythm 100% of the time for several years. Very seldom do I ever even notice it.



London Girl said:


> Thanks Rebecca, yes, it is. The option was to have a tiny implant which would register the 'disturbance' for up to two years but that was only an option if I was considering having the ablation and I don't think I'm nearly bad enough to warrant that!! I don't think he did either! xxxx


----------



## jinx

That is a good or great idea. ????


Barn-dweller said:


> I did his scrubs first so I knew they would roughly fit teddy when stuffed. Just a thought. xx


----------



## jinx

We had voting in our state two weeks ago. People insisted on going to the polls and now several cases have been reported by those people and one poll worker. We were given weeks notice in advance to do absentee voting, but some people feel invincible.



Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately, I too expect that will be the case. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Maybe you need to get that old tum checked out. Having an upset stomach so often may be a signal to check with the doctor for some high powered pepto bismol.


grandma susan said:


> Hello,girls, I'm very late today. 5.45pm. Stephen was 2hrs in the tescos shopping for 3 families. They left their food in the house, went to Ann's with her food then down to mine, they haven't been here long but I'm not stressing. It's a whole day's work isn't it. But they won't do it any other way. He starts working from home next week, and it's been on the local news that they are going back to work the beginning of June...well I hope it's right and of course safe.
> 
> I've nothing to right about except the same old tum at it again today. I honestly think it's due to this problem we have at the moment. Never mind. Hoping you're all fine and love yawl....I'll catch up and comment maybe...????


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> We had voting in our state two weeks ago. People insisted on going to the polls and now several cases have been reported by those people and one poll worker. We were given weeks notice in advance to do absentee voting, but some people feel invincible.


I believe in Washington state it is mail in ballots only and has been that way for a few years. Hasn't been a problem. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> His face was totally stunned today. It was a much bigger parade of police vehicles than I was expecting. They also brought the K-9 officer (dog). The noise is deafening. All those police vehicles with their lights, sirens, and horns blowing is exhilarating. His police friend, gave him a present and and Little Man wanted to hug him, but couldn't. That was sad to see. Flo apologized to the neighbors and she had forewarned them about yesterday, but not for today.
> Yikes, his brother will be 5 in two weeks. I believe his biological mother is in charge of his birthday celebration.


That's going to take some beating for his brother's mom, I don't envy her although I guess the second little guy had the fun of seeing the parade too?! xxxx!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sounds like a wise decision. I wonder if the ablation surgeries are more predictable than when I had mine. I was normal for a short time after surgery and then went off and stayed off. Tried another ablation and the same thing happened. So I have been off rhythm 100% of the time for several years. Very seldom do I ever even notice it.


It really only bothers me when I'm trying to sleep, my body just knows things aren't normal!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That is a good or great idea. ????


I do have them occasionally. You've all been busy on here the last couple of hours and I only went shopping. Fairly successful although the meat counter was a bit bare but still managed to spend lots of money. TM is restocked so I'm a happy bunny. Not sure what is wrong with people but didn't see one mask being worn and only one pair of gloves, we felt very overdressed in our full masks but also a lot safer than without one. Sign of things to come? xx


----------



## jinx

Our news today announced that many of the larger stores are now requiring customers to wear masks. Cannot enter maskless. I am all set now if I am forced to venture out. Honeydoer brought a box of masks and a large container of hand sanitizer. 
Mr. Wonderful and I just spent an hour on the deck enjoying the breeze and sunshine. That is a first for this spring. Hope to see more days of sunshine in my future.



Barn-dweller said:


> I do have them occasionally. You've all been busy on here the last couple of hours and I only went shopping. Fairly successful although the meat counter was a bit bare but still managed to spend lots of money. TM is restocked so I'm a happy bunny. Not sure what is wrong with people but didn't see one mask being worn and only one pair of gloves, we felt very overdressed in our full masks but also a lot safer than without one. Sign of things to come? xx


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Some cheer from my little neglected garden!!!


Looks like you are having summer and you have the greenest thumb I've ever seen !!! Gorgeous plants and blooms. Thank you for the pictures. I'm having spring but it feels cold and son never raked the leaves last fall due to illness so we have a few daffodils amid dried leaves. I was going to clip a long rose bush branch and I see it has beginning of leaves but another branch is dead. Your pictures perked me up. Thank you.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from almost sunny Surrey but I think more rain is on its way. Making everything in the garden grow and I love the smell of rain.
> 
> Our first batch of trauma teddies were delivered to our local fire Station today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


So cute!! 
Well the teddies are too. 
????. 
I've been canvassing for your post Purple. I just did a jigsaw puzzle which was slices of cake each differently and beautifully decorated ...but made of felt. You popped into my mind I guess because you do everything so well. Bet you could make that too. Oh and I'm sure you all could as well.


----------



## jollypolly

While I’m here I will tell you life just won’t quit kicking me in the shins. The uti I thought was fine after meds I took faithfully ...well the uti isn’t fine... no big deal except the meds now are 7 days, 4 FOUR!!!!! Times daily. Here’s what threw me “ no food 1 hour before or 2 hours after. AND the pill the oncologist gave me says take with food 1 a day. I figured where to put that one in not to interfere with no food pills. I fall asleep at the drop of a hat so I set timers on my phone. it will be going off all day long. Eat don’t eat eat don’t eat eat don’t eat. Sheesh. I put picture of bowl ????or hand showing stop palm????or balloons looking like pill????.by the memo. I’d bet a lot of money I will mess this up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunnyish Norfolk, had some torrential downpours yesterday afternoon, hopefully today will be a bit better. Not a lot planned, might sort through some of my boxes, get dinner and knit. Sound familiar? Anyway have a safe one whatever you are doing. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can relate to regimen for taking medications. It was great when he was in the hospital as they gave him a chart with what meds to take at what time and when to eat. It was very helpful. Maybe you could make a chart for yourself? Wishing the UTI would clear up quickly and make your life a bit easier.


jollypolly said:


> While I'm here I will tell you life just won't quit kicking me in the shins. The uti I thought was fine after meds I took faithfully ...well the uti isn't fine... no big deal except the meds now are 7 days, 4 FOUR!!!!! Times daily. Here's what threw me " no food 1 hour before or 2 hours after. AND the pill the oncologist gave me says take with food 1 a day. I figured where to put that one in not to interfere with no food pills. I fall asleep at the drop of a hat so I set timers on my phone. it will be going off all day long. Eat don't eat eat don't eat eat don't eat. Sheesh. I put picture of bowl ????or hand showing stop palm????or balloons looking like pill????.by the memo. I'd bet a lot of money I will mess this up.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope your sunnyishness continues throughout the day. Are you enjoying and using your new room?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunnyish Norfolk, had some torrential downpours yesterday afternoon, hopefully today will be a bit better. Not a lot planned, might sort through some of my boxes, get dinner and knit. Sound familiar? Anyway have a safe one whatever you are doing. xx


----------



## jinx

My shopping was also accomplished yesterday. We had a larger order as Walmart would load it in the vehicle and our helper would be here to carry it all in the house. As soon as it was all unloaded I had to start another list. I wish I could go listless for a day or two after purchasing everything we possibly could need. Does that happen to you?



Barn-dweller said:


> I do have them occasionally. You've all been busy on here the last couple of hours and I only went shopping. Fairly successful although the meat counter was a bit bare but still managed to spend lots of money. TM is restocked so I'm a happy bunny. Not sure what is wrong with people but didn't see one mask being worn and only one pair of gloves, we felt very overdressed in our full masks but also a lot safer than without one. Sign of things to come? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your sunnyishness continues throughout the day. Are you enjoying and using your new room?


Not sure the sun is winning but still lovely to go out in the conservatory and sit and do some blocking. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> My shopping was also accomplished yesterday. We had a larger order as Walmart would load it in the vehicle and our helper would be here to carry it all in the house. As soon as it was all unloaded I had to start another list. I wish I could go listless for a day or two after purchasing everything we possibly could need. Does that happen to you?


I'm afraid I don't need lists if I'm going shopping (says she who forgot two things yesterday :sm16: ) Just go around the cupboards and freezers to see what's needed. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. The garden has been very well watered over the last few days and I think it may be getting dryer and warmer.

I don't know about you but the time seems to be going by very quickly during Lockdown. I certainly have more than enough to do.

Stay well and safe and gave a good Friday everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Our news today announced that many of the larger stores are now requiring customers to wear masks. Cannot enter maskless. I am all set now if I am forced to venture out. Honeydoer brought a box of masks and a large container of hand sanitizer.
> Mr. Wonderful and I just spent an hour on the deck enjoying the breeze and sunshine. That is a first for this spring. Hope to see more days of sunshine in my future.


Glad your weather is gerring better. Luv n hugs xx


----------



## London Girl

*WISHING YOU A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACKY!!!!!*


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Our news today announced that many of the larger stores are now requiring customers to wear masks. Cannot enter maskless. I am all set now if I am forced to venture out. Honeydoer brought a box of masks and a large container of hand sanitizer.
> Mr. Wonderful and I just spent an hour on the deck enjoying the breeze and sunshine. That is a first for this spring. Hope to see more days of sunshine in my future.


Doesn't it make you feel better to get out in the sun and it's not just vitamin D!! Hope you get lots more chances to do just that! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JACKY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XXX


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Looks like you are having summer and you have the greenest thumb Iâve ever seen !!! Gorgeous plants and blooms. Thank you for the pictures. Iâm having spring but it feels cold and son never raked the leaves last fall due to illness so we have a few daffodils amid dried leaves. I was going to clip a long rose bush branch and I see it has beginning of leaves but another branch is dead. Your pictures perked me up. Thank you.


I'm so glad you liked them, I will post some more when there is more out! My garden is small and actually not overflowing with colour but I've learned from Trish that you can zoom in on the good bits and 'accentuate the positive'!!! Here is my Maygold rose, about to burst into life, although something has been eating the buds!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> While I'm here I will tell you life just won't quit kicking me in the shins. The uti I thought was fine after meds I took faithfully ...well the uti isn't fine... no big deal except the meds now are 7 days, 4 FOUR!!!!! Times daily. Here's what threw me " no food 1 hour before or 2 hours after. AND the pill the oncologist gave me says take with food 1 a day. I figured where to put that one in not to interfere with no food pills. I fall asleep at the drop of a hat so I set timers on my phone. it will be going off all day long. Eat don't eat eat don't eat eat don't eat. Sheesh. I put picture of bowl ????or hand showing stop palm????or balloons looking like pill????.by the memo. I'd bet a lot of money I will mess this up.


Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry life isn't getting any easier!! As well as your phone, maybe write out a timetable for your meds and eating. I always find things easier to follow if they are written down! Good luck! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I can relate to regimen for taking medications. It was great when he was in the hospital as they gave him a chart with what meds to take at what time and when to eat. It was very helpful. Maybe you could make a chart for yourself? Wishing the UTI would clear up quickly and make your life a bit easier.


Haha, you got there in front of me jinx! Must be good advice if we both say it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My shopping was also accomplished yesterday. We had a larger order as Walmart would load it in the vehicle and our helper would be here to carry it all in the house. As soon as it was all unloaded I had to start another list. I wish I could go listless for a day or two after purchasing everything we possibly could need. Does that happen to you?


Yes, it absolutely does! Dh keeps asking we when I'm going to order the next lot of shopping to be delivered but I really don't like doing it so I'm putting it off until we're really hungry!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm afraid I don't need lists if I'm going shopping (says she who forgot two things yesterday :sm16: ) Just go around the cupboards and freezers to see what's needed. xx


I didn't used to make a list, just do what you do but I do find I have to jot things down now, either so I don't miss anything when I eventually finish queueing round the car park or get my delivery!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. The garden has been very well watered over the last few days and I think it may be getting dryer and warmer.
> 
> I don't know about you but the time seems to be going by very quickly during Lockdown. I certainly have more than enough to do.
> 
> Stay well and safe and gave a good Friday everyone xxx


I agree! I haven't been bored for a minute, just missing getting out and about with my friends and family!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 9'C (48'F). It's foggy outside. It's May 1st. Happy Doctor's day. Shine a light for all the doctor's, nurses and healthcare workers.
The fog made the sunset very interesting last night. The world turned golden and stayed light much longer than usual.
Although we don't have an opening date, the province has released 65 guidelines to businesses before they will be able to open. Mostly barricades and ground arrows to direct customers, methods to maintain physical distancing between employees and customers, turning up the air flow, and including plexiglass cages around cashiers. Plexiglass companies are going to do booming business shortly.
We have commercial landlords who have received money from the federal government, but are evicting their commercial tenants due to not paying their rent because their businesses are shut down or only operating from websites. Toronto's mayor is asking the province to stop the evictions. He has already talked to some of the landlords but they have ignored him.
I'm looking at the highway webcams on the TV and it looks like a typical Friday traffic. A lot of people are working and commuting. A balloon business in Toronto was closed down and fined yesterday, despite his protests that he was essential to mental health! We are also getting TV ads that say if you are having the common signs of a heart attack, go the emergency department at the hospitals. They will do all they can to keep you safe. Apparently people are staying away from the hospitals until it is dangerous to their lives.
I did my paces around the house yesterday since it was soaking outside yesterday. I'm hoping the sun will break out later today.
I was finally able to work with some yarn last night. My kitties have gotten big eyes as soon as I take the yarn out, but last night they were all in a lump in the front room and I was able to knit a bit.
This is Fred. (Furry -actually more fuzzy- and red). Do you think Fred needs arms?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 9'C (48'F). It's foggy outside. It's May 1st. Happy Doctor's day. Shine a light for all the doctor's, nurses and healthcare workers.
> The fog made the sunset very interesting last night. The world turned golden and stayed light much longer than usual.
> Although we don't have an opening date, the province has released 65 guidelines to businesses before they will be able to open. Mostly barricades and ground arrows to direct customers, methods to maintain physical distancing between employees and customers, turning up the air flow, and including plexiglass cages around cashiers. Plexiglass companies are going to do booming business shortly.
> We have commercial landlords who have received money from the federal government, but are evicting their commercial tenants due to not paying their rent because their businesses are shut down or only operating from websites. Toronto's mayor is asking the province to stop the evictions. He has already talked to some of the landlords but they have ignored him.
> I'm looking at the highway webcams on the TV and it looks like a typical Friday traffic. A lot of people are working and commuting. A balloon business in Toronto was closed down and fined yesterday, despite his protests that he was essential to mental health! We are also getting TV ads that say if you are having the common signs of a heart attack, go the emergency department at the hospitals. They will do all they can to keep you safe. Apparently people are staying away from the hospitals until it is dangerous to their lives.
> I did my paces around the house yesterday since it was soaking outside yesterday. I'm hoping the sun will break out later today.
> I was finally able to work with some yarn last night. My kitties have gotten big eyes as soon as I take the yarn out, but last night they were all in a lump in the front room and I was able to knit a bit.
> This is Fred. (Furry -actually more fuzzy- and red). Do you think Fred needs arms?


Not sure how he will tie those shoe laces without them so I would say 'yes' for arms! He's a cutie!! LOts of plexiglass around here, supermarket cashiers, the convenience shop where I get the paper, the pharmacy and lots more. We've had the same warning here, to not ignore symptoms because you're afraid of the hospital, apparently several babies have died because the parents didn't want them near a hospital, so sad xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Is anyone else finding KP REALLY SLOW, or is it just my connection?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Is anyone else finding KP REALLY SLOW, or is it just my connection?


No, mine's fine but the robot seems to be back in business! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. The garden has been very well watered over the last few days and I think it may be getting dryer and warmer.
> 
> I don't know about you but the time seems to be going by very quickly during Lockdown. I certainly have more than enough to do.
> 
> Stay well and safe and gave a good Friday everyone xxx





London Girl said:


> I agree! I haven't been bored for a minute, just missing getting out and about with my friends and family!! xxxx


Time has flown for me too. I still have lots to do, even though I have at least a couple more hours in the day due to not commuting.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I didn't used to make a list, just do what you do but I do find I have to jot things down now, either so I don't miss anything when I eventually finish queueing round the car park or get my delivery!!! xxxx


Because DD does the cooking on weekdays, she makes a running list on the fridge of things that have run out. We now have 2 lists, stuff that we get delivered (that usually takes 2 weeks for delivery) and stuff that I need to pick up at the next run to the grocery store every 2 weeks.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm so glad you liked them, I will post some more when there is more out! My garden is small and actually not overflowing with colour but I've learned from Trish that you can zoom in on the good bits and 'accentuate the positive'!!! Here is my Maygold rose, about to burst into life, although something has been eating the buds!! xxxx


Awesome. Our Frobisher rose (one of the few that can handle Canada's cold weather) has barely got leaves. DD's wild rose (bird seeded) is just starting shoots at the base after the bunnies decided to eat the stalk.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JACKY
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XXX


Happy birthday Jacky. 
Have a good day, with lots of knitting and NO housework. :sm11: ????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. The garden has been very well watered over the last few days and I think it may be getting dryer and warmer.
> 
> I don't know about you but the time seems to be going by very quickly during Lockdown. I certainly have more than enough to do.
> 
> Stay well and safe and gave a good Friday everyone xxx


Happy Friday,
Enjoy that lovely garden, now that it is drying out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure the sun is winning but still lovely to go out in the conservatory and sit and do some blocking. xx


I want a conservatory/sun room. After seeing the pictures of yours and Josephine's. Mum still wants a little one around the front porch, so stalemate.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My shopping was also accomplished yesterday. We had a larger order as Walmart would load it in the vehicle and our helper would be here to carry it all in the house. As soon as it was all unloaded I had to start another list. I wish I could go listless for a day or two after purchasing everything we possibly could need. Does that happen to you?


I always forget something or can't find something that is on the list, so I start another list the same day. You are not alone.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunnyish Norfolk, had some torrential downpours yesterday afternoon, hopefully today will be a bit better. Not a lot planned, might sort through some of my boxes, get dinner and knit. Sound familiar? Anyway have a safe one whatever you are doing. xx


Our half-year birthday is November? Do you think we'll be able to have a meal out by then? I'm hoping I'll be celebrating then.


----------



## nitz8catz

Posting on KP is painfully slow. But I’m ecstatic that it is UP.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> While I'm here I will tell you life just won't quit kicking me in the shins. The uti I thought was fine after meds I took faithfully ...well the uti isn't fine... no big deal except the meds now are 7 days, 4 FOUR!!!!! Times daily. Here's what threw me " no food 1 hour before or 2 hours after. AND the pill the oncologist gave me says take with food 1 a day. I figured where to put that one in not to interfere with no food pills. I fall asleep at the drop of a hat so I set timers on my phone. it will be going off all day long. Eat don't eat eat don't eat eat don't eat. Sheesh. I put picture of bowl ????or hand showing stop palm????or balloons looking like pill????.by the memo. I'd bet a lot of money I will mess this up.


It's good that you can set this schedule up on your phone. Just don't sleep through some of your alarms.
I'm hoping for good news from you soon.


----------



## jinx

I found it is more economical to shop from a list. I tend to write a needed item on the list as soon as I use it. The list is right next to my computer so that makes ordering easy and convenient. 


London Girl said:


> I didn't used to make a list, just do what you do but I do find I have to jot things down now, either so I don't miss anything when I eventually finish queueing round the car park or get my delivery!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Our news today announced that many of the larger stores are now requiring customers to wear masks. Cannot enter maskless. I am all set now if I am forced to venture out. Honeydoer brought a box of masks and a large container of hand sanitizer.
> Mr. Wonderful and I just spent an hour on the deck enjoying the breeze and sunshine. That is a first for this spring. Hope to see more days of sunshine in my future.


I can't find any masks in any of the stores here or online. All the masks have been re-routed to frontline workers. I still haven't found the box of fabric downstairs. My promising box was mislabelled. And I don't have any old sheets or pillowcases to cut up.
I'm hoping for the nicer weather. The bugs haven't come out yet, except some of the biting gnats. Just have to stay away from the bushes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I do have them occasionally. You've all been busy on here the last couple of hours and I only went shopping. Fairly successful although the meat counter was a bit bare but still managed to spend lots of money. TM is restocked so I'm a happy bunny. Not sure what is wrong with people but didn't see one mask being worn and only one pair of gloves, we felt very overdressed in our full masks but also a lot safer than without one. Sign of things to come? xx


I noticed about half the people were wearing masks.
You restocked the TM just in time for your birthday. Well done.


----------



## jinx

Do not over think it. Fuzzy Furry Fred is perfect the way he is.
I have also read that people are not going to the hospital for needed care. They featured a person that had abdominal pain for weeks. Did not go to hospital until his appendix burst. I have to admit I would not rush to a clinic or hospital at this time.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 9'C (48'F). It's foggy outside. It's May 1st. Happy Doctor's day. Shine a light for all the doctor's, nurses and healthcare workers.
> The fog made the sunset very interesting last night. The world turned golden and stayed light much longer than usual.
> Although we don't have an opening date, the province has released 65 guidelines to businesses before they will be able to open. Mostly barricades and ground arrows to direct customers, methods to maintain physical distancing between employees and customers, turning up the air flow, and including plexiglass cages around cashiers. Plexiglass companies are going to do booming business shortly.
> We have commercial landlords who have received money from the federal government, but are evicting their commercial tenants due to not paying their rent because their businesses are shut down or only operating from websites. Toronto's mayor is asking the province to stop the evictions. He has already talked to some of the landlords but they have ignored him.
> I'm looking at the highway webcams on the TV and it looks like a typical Friday traffic. A lot of people are working and commuting. A balloon business in Toronto was closed down and fined yesterday, despite his protests that he was essential to mental health! We are also getting TV ads that say if you are having the common signs of a heart attack, go the emergency department at the hospitals. They will do all they can to keep you safe. Apparently people are staying away from the hospitals until it is dangerous to their lives.
> I did my paces around the house yesterday since it was soaking outside yesterday. I'm hoping the sun will break out later today.
> I was finally able to work with some yarn last night. My kitties have gotten big eyes as soon as I take the yarn out, but last night they were all in a lump in the front room and I was able to knit a bit.
> This is Fred. (Furry -actually more fuzzy- and red). Do you think Fred needs arms?


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I believe in Washington state it is mail in ballots only and has been that way for a few years. Hasn't been a problem. xxxooo


Port Hope has done the municipal voting on-line for years now. But we're little, not too many votes that need to be sorted and counted. Any small computer can do it.


----------



## jinx

I understand your situation. Nowadays several things are "out of stock" so that requires starting a new list before I finished ordering from the old list.



nitz8catz said:


> I always forget something or can't find something that is on the list, so I start another list the same day. You are not alone.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam. We have agreed to let well alone but I can call him if I ever get really concerned eg if the palpitations start to come much more frequently!


I'm hoping that makes you feel better/eases your mind.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Just you keep your head down until your pension is through. There's some nasty bosses....I know, I had one.


My pension was locked in last December. They could change my hours or my pay and it won't affect my pension. My pension will continue to grow until I start taking it.
I just seem to get stuck with penny pinchers. If they want all the employees to go online then they are going to have to pay Microsoft. So talk to your fellow managers and get your act together. I can't make licenses out of nothing. And it takes a long time to "rob peter to pay paul". It helps that another worker is looking for employees that aren't using their licenses and taking them back.
If we have over 4000 employees, then we should have over 4000 licenses. THAT makes sense to me. We have 1000.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I love extra mature cheddar and Wensleydale, not together


I like smoked cheddar (Truthfully, I like anything smoked) and Gouda (Dutch cheese)
I like Wensleydale when I can get it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I did his scrubs first so I knew they would roughly fit teddy when stuffed. Just a thought. xx


I didn't fancy stuffing yesterday, so in the evening I knit the back of his top. So I know the size. I'll probably finish the knitting first as you did.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I love extra mature cheddar and Wensleydale, not together


Cathedral City is best for toasting.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello,girls, I'm very late today. 5.45pm. Stephen was 2hrs in the tescos shopping for 3 families. They left their food in the house, went to Ann's with her food then down to mine, they haven't been here long but I'm not stressing. It's a whole day's work isn't it. But they won't do it any other way. He starts working from home next week, and it's been on the local news that they are going back to work the beginning of June...well I hope it's right and of course safe.
> 
> I've nothing to right about except the same old tum at it again today. I honestly think it's due to this problem we have at the moment. Never mind. Hoping you're all fine and love yawl....I'll catch up and comment maybe...????


If it is because of the virus, then I'm surprised that your tum hasn't acted up sooner.
Do you have a food journal?


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but warm southwest Arizona. Not a lot planned today, so will just hang with Flo again. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Stay cool.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam. We have agreed to let well alone but I can call him if I ever get really concerned eg if the palpitations start to come much more frequently!


If they do don't think twice, just call.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now.
Have a good and safe day.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Haha, you got there in front of me jinx! Must be good advice if we both say it!!! xxxx


You beat me to it as well Jinx. It's good advice. Be well Polly!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 9'C (48'F). It's foggy outside. It's May 1st. Happy Doctor's day. Shine a light for all the doctor's, nurses and healthcare workers.
> The fog made the sunset very interesting last night. The world turned golden and stayed light much longer than usual.
> Although we don't have an opening date, the province has released 65 guidelines to businesses before they will be able to open. Mostly barricades and ground arrows to direct customers, methods to maintain physical distancing between employees and customers, turning up the air flow, and including plexiglass cages around cashiers. Plexiglass companies are going to do booming business shortly.
> We have commercial landlords who have received money from the federal government, but are evicting their commercial tenants due to not paying their rent because their businesses are shut down or only operating from websites. Toronto's mayor is asking the province to stop the evictions. He has already talked to some of the landlords but they have ignored him.
> I'm looking at the highway webcams on the TV and it looks like a typical Friday traffic. A lot of people are working and commuting. A balloon business in Toronto was closed down and fined yesterday, despite his protests that he was essential to mental health! We are also getting TV ads that say if you are having the common signs of a heart attack, go the emergency department at the hospitals. They will do all they can to keep you safe. Apparently people are staying away from the hospitals until it is dangerous to their lives.
> I did my paces around the house yesterday since it was soaking outside yesterday. I'm hoping the sun will break out later today.
> I was finally able to work with some yarn last night. My kitties have gotten big eyes as soon as I take the yarn out, but last night they were all in a lump in the front room and I was able to knit a bit.
> This is Fred. (Furry -actually more fuzzy- and red). Do you think Fred needs arms?


Yes. Definitely.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 9'C (48'F). It's foggy outside. It's May 1st. Happy Doctor's day. Shine a light for all the doctor's, nurses and healthcare workers.
> The fog made the sunset very interesting last night. The world turned golden and stayed light much longer than usual.
> Although we don't have an opening date, the province has released 65 guidelines to businesses before they will be able to open. Mostly barricades and ground arrows to direct customers, methods to maintain physical distancing between employees and customers, turning up the air flow, and including plexiglass cages around cashiers. Plexiglass companies are going to do booming business shortly.
> We have commercial landlords who have received money from the federal government, but are evicting their commercial tenants due to not paying their rent because their businesses are shut down or only operating from websites. Toronto's mayor is asking the province to stop the evictions. He has already talked to some of the landlords but they have ignored him.
> I'm looking at the highway webcams on the TV and it looks like a typical Friday traffic. A lot of people are working and commuting. A balloon business in Toronto was closed down and fined yesterday, despite his protests that he was essential to mental health! We are also getting TV ads that say if you are having the common signs of a heart attack, go the emergency department at the hospitals. They will do all they can to keep you safe. Apparently people are staying away from the hospitals until it is dangerous to their lives.
> I did my paces around the house yesterday since it was soaking outside yesterday. I'm hoping the sun will break out later today.
> I was finally able to work with some yarn last night. My kitties have gotten big eyes as soon as I take the yarn out, but last night they were all in a lump in the front room and I was able to knit a bit.
> This is Fred. (Furry -actually more fuzzy- and red). Do you think Fred needs arms?


Um, don't know, where would you put them? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our half-year birthday is November? Do you think we'll be able to have a meal out by then? I'm hoping I'll be celebrating then.


Not sure, I think pubs and restaurants will some of the last things to open completely and how do you eat a meal with a mask on? xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure, I think pubs and restaurants will some of the last things to open completely and how do you eat a meal with a mask on? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Perfect. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday Jacky. Hope your day is pleasant and that the sun is shining brightly.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's my bed time. I felt so tired this morning, that I decided I'm staying in pjs today, think I was a bit of misery too....lyn rang to come and sit in the garde, well, it was freezing cold, I had central heating on, so I just put her off. Then marg came up to sit in the porch and chat, she brought me 4 Starbucks coffees. I felt better after she went. She brought me a lovely fresh cream chocolate eclair cake but my tum isjust getting back to some normality so I've frozen it and hopefully eat it at the weekend. 

It didn't help thinking today was Sunday?...honestly, for all I stood and clapped for carers last night. I'm going round the bend.

Happy birthday Jackie, I hope you have as nice a one as you can have under the circumstances. ????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Oops that was the wrong button I pressed. Haven't any,more news so I'll catch up . Remember I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Maybe you need to get that old tum checked out. Having an upset stomach so often may be a signal to check with the doctor for some high powered pepto bismol.


I have diverticulitis jinx, and it comes and goes. If I get pain I go on ABs. It's a nuisance to live with. I hope it only ever gets as troublesome as it gets. It does tend to stop certain activities. I cope usually, thanx jinx. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> My shopping was also accomplished yesterday. We had a larger order as Walmart would load it in the vehicle and our helper would be here to carry it all in the house. As soon as it was all unloaded I had to start another list. I wish I could go listless for a day or two after purchasing everything we possibly could need. Does that happen to you?


Yes...I've no had my shopping 24hrs yet and I've started another list already. I'm getting spoilt. I like Stephen getting my shopping


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 9'C (48'F). It's foggy outside. It's May 1st. Happy Doctor's day. Shine a light for all the doctor's, nurses and healthcare workers.
> The fog made the sunset very interesting last night. The world turned golden and stayed light much longer than usual.
> Although we don't have an opening date, the province has released 65 guidelines to businesses before they will be able to open. Mostly barricades and ground arrows to direct customers, methods to maintain physical distancing between employees and customers, turning up the air flow, and including plexiglass cages around cashiers. Plexiglass companies are going to do booming business shortly.
> We have commercial landlords who have received money from the federal government, but are evicting their commercial tenants due to not paying their rent because their businesses are shut down or only operating from websites. Toronto's mayor is asking the province to stop the evictions. He has already talked to some of the landlords but they have ignored him.
> I'm looking at the highway webcams on the TV and it looks like a typical Friday traffic. A lot of people are working and commuting. A balloon business in Toronto was closed down and fined yesterday, despite his protests that he was essential to mental health! We are also getting TV ads that say if you are having the common signs of a heart attack, go the emergency department at the hospitals. They will do all they can to keep you safe. Apparently people are staying away from the hospitals until it is dangerous to their lives.
> I did my paces around the house yesterday since it was soaking outside yesterday. I'm hoping the sun will break out later today.
> I was finally able to work with some yarn last night. My kitties have gotten big eyes as soon as I take the yarn out, but last night they were all in a lump in the front room and I was able to knit a bit.
> This is Fred. (Furry -actually more fuzzy- and red). Do you think Fred needs arms?


I like it the way it is BUT it maybe would look good having arms....I'm on the fence with flo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Is anyone else finding KP REALLY SLOW, or is it just my connection?


No it's not slow to me but I've just been asked if I'm human


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm afraid I don't need lists if I'm going shopping (says she who forgot two things yesterday :sm16: ) Just go around the cupboards and freezers to see what's needed. xx


I use a list but go around the shelves and freezers in case something else I need pops into mind. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> *WISHING YOU A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACKY!!!!!*


A Very Happy Birthday from me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I agree! I haven't been bored for a minute, just missing getting out and about with my friends and family!! xxxx


That's how I feel, too. Boredom has not been an issue. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 9'C (48'F). It's foggy outside. It's May 1st. Happy Doctor's day. Shine a light for all the doctor's, nurses and healthcare workers.
> The fog made the sunset very interesting last night. The world turned golden and stayed light much longer than usual.
> Although we don't have an opening date, the province has released 65 guidelines to businesses before they will be able to open. Mostly barricades and ground arrows to direct customers, methods to maintain physical distancing between employees and customers, turning up the air flow, and including plexiglass cages around cashiers. Plexiglass companies are going to do booming business shortly.
> We have commercial landlords who have received money from the federal government, but are evicting their commercial tenants due to not paying their rent because their businesses are shut down or only operating from websites. Toronto's mayor is asking the province to stop the evictions. He has already talked to some of the landlords but they have ignored him.
> I'm looking at the highway webcams on the TV and it looks like a typical Friday traffic. A lot of people are working and commuting. A balloon business in Toronto was closed down and fined yesterday, despite his protests that he was essential to mental health! We are also getting TV ads that say if you are having the common signs of a heart attack, go the emergency department at the hospitals. They will do all they can to keep you safe. Apparently people are staying away from the hospitals until it is dangerous to their lives.
> I did my paces around the house yesterday since it was soaking outside yesterday. I'm hoping the sun will break out later today.
> I was finally able to work with some yarn last night. My kitties have gotten big eyes as soon as I take the yarn out, but last night they were all in a lump in the front room and I was able to knit a bit.
> This is Fred. (Furry -actually more fuzzy- and red). Do you think Fred needs arms?


I think arms would be good for Fred. He sure is cute, though, and you've done a good job with him. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> No, mine's fine but the robot seems to be back in business! xxxx


Mine's fine, too. I haven't had the robot ever here. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> My pension was locked in last December. They could change my hours or my pay and it won't affect my pension. My pension will continue to grow until I start taking it.
> I just seem to get stuck with penny pinchers. If they want all the employees to go online then they are going to have to pay Microsoft. So talk to your fellow managers and get your act together. I can't make licenses out of nothing. And it takes a long time to "rob peter to pay paul". It helps that another worker is looking for employees that aren't using their licenses and taking them back.
> If we have over 4000 employees, then we should have over 4000 licenses. THAT makes sense to me. We have 1000.


Glad your pension is locked in! That is a huge thing for you, especially with some of the bosses you seem to have. Yes, it would make sense to have one license per one employee, or just not let the unlicensed person online. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

That is just what I try to avoid. Seems potato chips and ice cream pop into my mind and then into my cart.???????? I threw my baking powder out that expired on 2004 and thought I better get some new stuff just in case I need it. Then I thought I have not needed it in 16 years I do not need it. Anyhow I bought it and Honeydoer brought my groceries in yesterday. Well lo and behold I made chocolate chip cookie bites this a.m. and they called for baking powder. Strange how that works sometimes.



Miss Pam said:


> I use a list but go around the shelves and freezers in case something else I need pops into mind. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> That is just what I try to avoid. Seems potato chips and ice cream pop into my mind and then into my cart.???????? I threw my baking powder out that expired on 2004 and thought I better get some new stuff just in case I need it. Then I thought I have not needed it in 16 years I do not need it. Anyhow I bought it and Honeydoer brought my groceries in yesterday. Well lo and behold I made chocolate chip cookie bites this a.m. and they called for baking powder. Strange how that works sometimes.


At the moment, I don't blame you. I used to somewhat enjoy browsing around the store, but these days it's not very much fun. Empty shelves, people in the way and/or going the wrong way down a clearly marked aisle. Stuff like that. But we persevere and get it done. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Oh, that is no fun living with that. I do not need to mention ice cream is one of the first things on the list of what not to eat. So I will not mention it.????????



grandma susan said:


> I have diverticulitis jinx, and it comes and goes. If I get pain I go on ABs. It's a nuisance to live with. I hope it only ever gets as troublesome as it gets. It does tend to stop certain activities. I cope usually, thanx jinx. Xx


----------



## jinx

Mine was slooow this a.m. Now it is working normally again. I was thinking the entire site was going to blow up again, but thankfully it seems okay now.



grandma susan said:


> No it's not slow to me but I've just been asked if I'm human


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> That is just what I try to avoid. Seems potato chips and ice cream pop into my mind and then into my cart.???????? I threw my baking powder out that expired on 2004 and thought I better get some new stuff just in case I need it. Then I thought I have not needed it in 16 years I do not need it. Anyhow I bought it and Honeydoer brought my groceries in yesterday. Well lo and behold I made chocolate chip cookie bites this a.m. and they called for baking powder. Strange how that works sometimes.


I just made a boiled fruit cake using half plain flour and half ground almonds and 2 yrs out of date baking powder. It seems to have turned out ok. X


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I just made a boiled fruit cake using half plain flour and half ground almonds and 2 yrs out of date baking powder. It seems to have turned out ok. X


I actually got flour in my order last week, that was a lovely surprise!! Slice of cake with my coffee please!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Jacky, hope you have a good day


----------



## jinx

After baking today I realized I could use flour. Wonder if I will be able to get any. I usually buy the smallest bag and throw some away as I use so little of it. Now I need it and probably will not be able to get some. You can have cake. I will have cookies to dunk in the coffee. ☕????????



London Girl said:


> I actually got flour in my order last week, that was a lovely surprise!! Slice of cake with my coffee please!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad that worked well for you. I am glad I did not have to try some that was 16 years old, I doubt that would have worked.



PurpleFi said:


> I just made a boiled fruit cake using half plain flour and half ground almonds and 2 yrs out of date baking powder. It seems to have turned out ok. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

Thank you all for my birthday wishes during the day, at least they kept reminding me what day it was. Birthday was over by 9 a.m., cards opened and that was it, not one siren jynx and couldn't even go out for dinner so had to cook that. Oh well, it didn't rain and there's another one next year. xx


----------



## jinx

????????????⚡????????????✨???????? Happy Happy Birthday. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you all for my birthday wishes during the day, at least they kept reminding me what day it was. Birthday was over by 9 a.m., cards opened and that was it, not one siren jynx and couldn't even go out for dinner so had to cook that. Oh well, it didn't rain and there's another one next year. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> ????????????⚡????????????✨???????? Happy Happy Birthday.


Thanks jinx, meant to say yesterday we have blue flashing emergency lights here, just for you to store in your memory box. xx


----------



## jinx

Most of the emergency vehicles in the states have a red one, a white one, and a blue one. Years ago it was only red. My mom and I were driving out of state and I saw a blue flashing light and thought it was a gas company vehicle so I did not pay much attention. Yikes, it was a fire engine. It was one of the first states to use blue lights. A few months after my experience they realized they needed to have at least red and blue lights to prevent out of state people from crashing into fire trucks.
Yours are only blue? The next time I am in your area I will remember that.



Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks jinx, meant to say yesterday we have blue flashing emergency lights here, just for you to store in your memory box. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Is anyone else finding KP REALLY SLOW, or is it just my connection?


Yep, it is. :sm22:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Because DD does the cooking on weekdays, she makes a running list on the fridge of things that have run out. We now have 2 lists, stuff that we get delivered (that usually takes 2 weeks for delivery) and stuff that I need to pick up at the next run to the grocery store every 2 weeks.


I had quite the substitute today, ordered rockfish filets for fish taco's, would have been about $8 dollars worth and ended up with a $22 piece of Halibut. Now I know it's good, but I like rockfish! With a little luck I'll only have to pay the price of the rockfish. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-661084-72.html#15049128
Read this now. Help Lisa and Angela get back on Paradise maybe. She is working with administration and wants the names of members locked out.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I can't find any masks in any of the stores here or online. All the masks have been re-routed to frontline workers. I still haven't found the box of fabric downstairs. My promising box was mislabelled. And I don't have any old sheets or pillowcases to cut up.
> I'm hoping for the nicer weather. The bugs haven't come out yet, except some of the biting gnats. Just have to stay away from the bushes.


Masks are not sold here either or given out to customers now. I have few N95's from work, but I don't go anywhere.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-661084-72.html#15049128
> Read this now. Help Lisa and Angela get back on Paradise maybe. She is working with administration and wants the names of members locked out.


They should have done something about this yesterday and all the yesterdays before yesterday. Poorest run forum I've ever been on.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your sunnyishness continues throughout the day. Are you enjoying and using your new room?


"sunnyishness" that ties my tongue! :sm23: :sm09: :sm04:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm so glad you liked them, I will post some more when there is more out! My garden is small and actually not overflowing with colour but I've learned from Trish that you can zoom in on the good bits and 'accentuate the positive'!!! Here is my Maygold rose, about to burst into life, although something has been eating the buds!! xxxx


That rose is a beauty! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but breezy Norfolk. Not going anywhere today so might try and sort out my yarns. Got all my knitted stuff sorted yesterday, anyone know how I can store dozens of shawls without creasing them up again? Think I'm going to shock myself when I see how much stash I've got. Found a few more shawls to block as well. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I would roll the shawls up on a tube. We do that with table cloths to prevent fold marks. What is for supper? Leftovers? Harold got brats from the butcher shop yesterday. They are 10 inches long and supposedly fantastic. He had to make them immediately. Not my favorite. The butcher is overly friendly and has very few customers come into the shop. So he chatted at a safe distance with Harold. When Harold left the butcher gave him a free venison sausage.???????? My guy was one happy fellow. He has not had a venison sausage in years. Oops sorry got off track there for a minute.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but breezy Norfolk. Not going anywhere today so might try and sort out my yarns. Got all my knitted stuff sorted yesterday, anyone know how I can store dozens of shawls without creasing them up again? Think I'm going to shock myself when I see how much stash I've got. Found a few more shawls to block as well. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I would roll the shawls up on a tube. We do that with table cloths to prevent fold marks. What is for supper? Leftovers? Harold got brats from the butcher shop yesterday. They are 10 inches long and supposedly fantastic. He had to make them immediately. Not my favorite. The butcher is overly friendly and has very few customers come into the shop. So he chatted at a safe distance with Harold. When Harold left the butcher gave him a free venison sausage.???????? My guy was one happy fellow. He has not had a venison sausage in years. Oops sorry got off track there for a minute.


Home-made cheesy burgers today, thinking about doing an all-in-one lamb roast tomorrow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but breezy Norfolk. Not going anywhere today so might try and sort out my yarns. Got all my knitted stuff sorted yesterday, anyone know how I can store dozens of shawls without creasing them up again? Think I'm going to shock myself when I see how much stash I've got. Found a few more shawls to block as well. Have a safe day. xx


Try rolling the shawls.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I would roll the shawls up on a tube. We do that with table cloths to prevent fold marks. What is for supper? Leftovers? Harold got brats from the butcher shop yesterday. They are 10 inches long and supposedly fantastic. He had to make them immediately. Not my favorite. The butcher is overly friendly and has very few customers come into the shop. So he chatted at a safe distance with Harold. When Harold left the butcher gave him a free venison sausage.???????? My guy was one happy fellow. He has not had a venison sausage in years. Oops sorry got off track there for a minute.


Morning Jinx. Mr Ps favouorite meat is venison.. luv n hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It feels quite warm out in the garden this morning. Made a boiled fruit cake yesterday so my plan for the weekend is to eat it!

Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-661084-72.html#15049128
> Read this now. Help Lisa and Angela get back on Paradise maybe. She is working with administration and wants the names of members locked out.


Thanks dear, Rookie has passed this on to them, well spotted!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but breezy Norfolk. Not going anywhere today so might try and sort out my yarns. Got all my knitted stuff sorted yesterday, anyone know how I can store dozens of shawls without creasing them up again? Think I'm going to shock myself when I see how much stash I've got. Found a few more shawls to block as well. Have a safe day. xx


I would love to know the final number and, ideally, see some pictures, I bet they are a sight!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all! I'm a bit late today, have been catching up with someone I used to work who found me on WhatsApp!!

It feels really cold here today, although it is supposed to be around 16'C. My DH is watching a sci fi series on his computer and the terrible screams, moans and roars leaking from his headphones are mind boggling!! :sm23: 

Have a good one everybody, keep hanging in there, this will come to an end eventually!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I would love to know the final number and, ideally, see some pictures, I bet they are a sight!!! xxxx


Haven't got round to counting them yet, found a few more to block, not sure I've got enough fingers and toes. At the moment they're all piled on top of each other in the craft room. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh my word, lamb. I never in my life had lamb and would not have any idea where to purchase one. You have access to a greater variety of meat than we do. Soon we may find our beef, pork, and chicken in short supply.



Barn-dweller said:


> Home-made cheesy burgers today, thinking about doing an all-in-one lamb roast tomorrow. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. After hunting season we always had a venison or two in the freezer. I just did not enjoy it. The last years we had the entire thing ground up with 50% beef and then it was okay for me.



PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jinx. Mr Ps favouorite meat is venison.. luv n hugs xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry you are chilly today. We are already at 60 degrees (16) and for us that is warm and delightful. 
This has to end one way or another. Terrible thing is they (the experts) say we will get another dose of it this winter. Thinking positive I believe by then a vaccine will have been found. ????????



London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all! I'm a bit late today, have been catching up with someone I used to work who found me on WhatsApp!!
> 
> It feels really cold here today, although it is supposed to be around 16'C. My DH is watching a sci fi series on his computer and the terrible screams, moans and roars leaking from his headphones are mind boggling!! :sm23:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, keep hanging in there, this will come to an end eventually!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh my word, lamb. I never in my life had lamb and would not have any idea where to purchase one. You have access to a greater variety of meat than we do. Soon we may find our beef, pork, and chicken in short supply.


Now I come to think of it, I never saw a sheep on any of my trips to the USA! Well maybe a picture in a yarn shop! :sm23: It has become quite expensive over here now although when I was a kid, it was the cheaper choice of meat for Sunday dinner so we had it almost every week. Its delicious, very tender and sweet!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning everyone. It's a beautiful day so far. Supposed to be up in the 90sF here today. It's a very pleasant 72F right now with a good breeze. Not much planned here other than laundry. Think I may do some knitting later on. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello there girls, I've just visited the family via iPad FaceTime and seen kenny bunny. That's the highlight of this day....I think it's been cold today. 11C but sunny. I went to feed the birds and the gardens smelled lovely. I haven't had woody ✌for a day or so now. Perhaps he's found a better home. 

I'm going to catch up now, so I love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> My pension was locked in last December. They could change my hours or my pay and it won't affect my pension. My pension will continue to grow until I start taking it.
> I just seem to get stuck with penny pinchers. If they want all the employees to go online then they are going to have to pay Microsoft. So talk to your fellow managers and get your act together. I can't make licenses out of nothing. And it takes a long time to "rob peter to pay paul". It helps that another worker is looking for employees that aren't using their licenses and taking them back.
> If we have over 4000 employees, then we should have over 4000 licenses. THAT makes sense to me. We have 1000.


If you're safe with your pension then...GIVE THEM HELL. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Most of the emergency vehicles in the states have a red one, a white one, and a blue one. Years ago it was only red. My mom and I were driving out of state and I saw a blue flashing light and thought it was a gas company vehicle so I did not pay much attention. Yikes, it was a fire engine. It was one of the first states to use blue lights. A few months after my experience they realized they needed to have at least red and blue lights to prevent out of state people from crashing into fire trucks.
> Yours are only blue? The next time I am in your area I will remember that.


I believe doctors are green !


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, Rookie has passed this on to them, well spotted!! xxxx


Oh that's great THANKYOU rookie.


----------



## PurpleFi

Been for a lovely walk today. And took some photos....


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Been for a lovely walk today. And took some photos....


Beautiful photos! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Oh my word, lamb. I never in my life had lamb and would not have any idea where to purchase one. You have access to a greater variety of meat than we do. Soon we may find our beef, pork, and chicken in short supply.


I like lamb jinx. It's lovely with mint sauce on. We had it for S and S wedding. 25 yrs in August.....


----------



## grandma susan

Have any of you noticed we are not getting any nuisance phone calls while we are in this lockdowns? Well I'm not, anyone else?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Been for a lovely walk today. And took some photos....


Lovely colours


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Been for a lovely walk today. And took some photos....


Beautiful!! I saw some lovely azaleias out on my walk yesterday but didn't have my phone to take a picture! :sm16: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Have any of you noticed we are not getting any nuisance phone calls while we are in this lockdowns? Well I'm not, anyone else?


Or much junk mail. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh, interesting. I never thought of a doctor having a flashing light. Of course, our doctors are in the hospitals 24/7 so not a lot of reason for the doctors to race there.



grandma susan said:


> I believe doctors are green !


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Have any of you noticed we are not getting any nuisance phone calls while we are in this lockdowns? Well I'm not, anyone else?


No, we don't seem to be either! Thank goodness! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> That is just what I try to avoid. Seems potato chips and ice cream pop into my mind and then into my cart.???????? I threw my baking powder out that expired on 2004 and thought I better get some new stuff just in case I need it. Then I thought I have not needed it in 16 years I do not need it. Anyhow I bought it and Honeydoer brought my groceries in yesterday. Well lo and behold I made chocolate chip cookie bites this a.m. and they called for baking powder. Strange how that works sometimes.


That happens to me all the time with yeast.. I have stints of bread making with long gaps in-between.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> At the moment, I don't blame you. I used to somewhat enjoy browsing around the store, but these days it's not very much fun. Empty shelves, people in the way and/or going the wrong way down a clearly marked aisle. Stuff like that. But we persevere and get it done. xxxooo


Here people are going back to the land Pam, planting gardens and baking and preserving. For some it's new but for many it was taught from being very young... passed on. Seed shelves have been pretty empty lately. My garden is raised and I've always longed for a good patch of land that I could plant in the ground. And then there is the biggest "bug" of all... the Elk. I've been gardening challenged for years! Hugs to you. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh, that is no fun living with that. I do not need to mention ice cream is one of the first things on the list of what not to eat. So I will not mention it.????????


I love how you say things.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Mine was slooow this a.m. Now it is working normally again. I was thinking the entire site was going to blow up again, but thankfully it seems okay now.


Appears to be a clean up in GCC, wonder how long that will last. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I just made a boiled fruit cake using half plain flour and half ground almonds and 2 yrs out of date baking powder. It seems to have turned out ok. X


Sounds yummy. Family recipe? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh my word, lamb. I never in my life had lamb and would not have any idea where to purchase one. You have access to a greater variety of meat than we do. Soon we may find our beef, pork, and chicken in short supply.


If you like game I think you would like lamb too, some say it's an acquired taste.. I love it, especially with mint sauce. We have a lot of Covid affecting workers in our chicken processing plants right now, what do they expect when you stand side by side.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry you are chilly today. We are already at 60 degrees (16) and for us that is warm and delightful.
> This has to end one way or another. Terrible thing is they (the experts) say we will get another dose of it this winter. Thinking positive I believe by then a vaccine will have been found. ????????


Going up to a pleasant 70 degrees this week and finally some more sun... so desperately needed these days.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello there girls, I've just visited the family via iPad FaceTime and seen kenny bunny. That's the highlight of this day....I think it's been cold today. 11C but sunny. I went to feed the birds and the gardens smelled lovely. I haven't had woody ✌for a day or so now. Perhaps he's found a better home.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, so I love yawl. Xxxx


Maybe he's busy feeding baby Woody's! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Been for a lovely walk today. And took some photos....


Nothing so beautiful as the English countryside. Thank you for sharing Josephine. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Overcast, cold, drizzly Saturday. I've cleaned up the kitchen, the rest of the day will be dedicated to finding a good movie and reading food blogs. I was able to get the Halibut for $1.97/100g instead of $5.00/100g. I'm ok with that.. tonight Mr J is having fish and chips! 
Hugs to Chris, Angela, and Lisa. Hope you are doing well. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

No no I didn't say it.


Islander said:


> I love how you say things.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Sounds yummy. Family recipe? xoxoxo


No it's from a recipe book of old English recipes that I bought when I visited Jane Austin's house called Tea with the Bennetts.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly sunny Norfolk, hope it will burn through later. Need to stay home today so I can get the roast in the oven, so will block and knit. Have a peaceful one. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Going up to a pleasant 70 degrees this week and finally some more sun... so desperately needed these days.


I know, it's amazing how much difference it can make. The sun has been intermittent this week and I've missed it, it really affects my mood. Get out in it as much as you can, even if you just stand and stare for 10 minutes!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Maybe he's busy feeding baby Woody's! :sm15:


Then they can have a family peck up on Susan's chimney!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Nothing so beautiful as the English countryside. Thank you for sharing Josephine. xoxoxo


Well I think the Canadian, American and Australian countryside all have a lot to offer too but we'll take the compliment thank you!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an overcast London, I too am hoping it will burn off before my walk! We have settled into a kind of isolation groove here at Londy Towers, you can tell what the time is by what we are doing!!! :sm23: Still watching recorded films at three pm, saw a weird one yesterday, called Kaleidoscope, neither of us had any idea what it was all about and only watched until the end in the hope of enlightenment, which never came!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

DH has decided that maybe he should stop rebelling and have a mask if/when we go out so that is my chore for this afternoon, will be nice to have a change of scenery down in my craft room!!!

Have the best time you can, my lovelies and please stay safe!!! Lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Sunday everyone. I'm feeling a bit brighter this afternoon, I've had a long soak in the bath and and feel much better. I can see the light in the end of my tunnel. 

I've had some lovely pieces of music sent to me today, and felt really "with it" with the kids. I sent "the sound of silence" by one direction to Stephen and he said what's special about it. I said that it was sung beautifully and it came from Simon and garfunkel in the 70s he never knew....yay. Grandma had knowledge for a change.....it was lovely. 

Tomorrow, I don't have anything planned, just like today, and yesterday ???? I'm hoping to have a watts app video . Stephen starts working from home tomorrow. And that's about all the news I've got. Nothing really. I'll catch up, love yawl. Xxx


----------



## Sealcookie

Lovely.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London, I too am hoping it will burn off before my walk! We have settled into a kind of isolation groove here at Londy Towers, you can tell what the time is by what we are doing!!! :sm23: Still watching recorded films at three pm, saw a weird one yesterday, called Kaleidoscope, neither of us had any idea what it was all about and only watched until the end in the hope of enlightenment, which never came!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> DH has decided that maybe he should stop rebelling and have a mask if/when we go out so that is my chore for this afternoon, will be nice to have a change of scenery down in my craft room!!!
> 
> Have the best time you can, my lovelies and please stay safe!!! Lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I've seen that movie June, it was different and held my interest until the poor ending. Off the wall girlfriend and domineering mother for sure! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I'm feeling a bit brighter this afternoon, I've had a long soak in the bath and and feel much better. I can see the light in the end of my tunnel.
> 
> I've had some lovely pieces of music sent to me today, and felt really "with it" with the kids. I sent "the sound of silence" by one direction to Stephen and he said what's special about it. I said that it was sung beautifully and it came from Simon and garfunkel in the 70s he never knew....yay. Grandma had knowledge for a change.....it was lovely.
> 
> Tomorrow, I don't have anything planned, just like today, and yesterday ???? I'm hoping to have a watts app video . Stephen starts working from home tomorrow. And that's about all the news I've got. Nothing really. I'll catch up, love yawl. Xxx


Spa time, you can't go wrong. xoxo. You must buy Stephen a Simon and Garfunkel album!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> No it's from a recipe book of old English recipes that I bought when I visited Jane Austin's house called Tea with the Bennetts.


I'm going to google this, thank you. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an overcast Norfolk. Wish we weren't in isolation, have got enough lamb left over to feed you all. Oh well I can see lamb curry, shepherd's pie and goodnes knows what else in the near future. Not sure what the moles feed on here, although the farmers have been spreading fertiliser lately, but we've got an enormous mole hill in the middle of our back garden, it's over a foot in diameter. Nothing planned again for the day, need to get a shawl off the blocks and another one put on and then knitting. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I'm going to google this, thank you. xoxoxo


If you can't find it let me know and I ll send it to you. I have all the S and G albumxs, I m a big fan. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful day and the garden has benefited from the rain. Hope you all had a good weekend. I made some scrubs hats, did a bit of knitting and some drawing.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I also wish we were not in isolation for a plethora of reasons. Shepherds pie sounds good to me, but I would make it with beef. 
You seem to draw animals to your yard no matter where you live. Good luck getting rid of them.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an overcast Norfolk. Wish we weren't in isolation, have got enough lamb left over to feed you all. Oh well I can see lamb curry, shepherd's pie and goodnes knows what else in the near future. Not sure what the moles feed on here, although the farmers have been spreading fertiliser lately, but we've got an enormous mole hill in the middle of our back garden, it's over a foot in diameter. Nothing planned again for the day, need to get a shawl off the blocks and another one put on and then knitting. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like you had a busy enjoyable weekend. Good for you. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful day and the garden has benefited from the rain. Hope you all had a good weekend. I made some scrubs hats, did a bit of knitting and some drawing.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my cold little corner of the world. This weekend the weather was sunny and warm. I spent a lot of time outside enjoying the rays. 
Our renters finally moved out. It will take a month to clean up the mess. It took them a month to move truckload after truckload of stuff. Besides they had a huge dumpster over full that went to the dump. We will have to insist on doing a monthly walk through if we ever get unknown renters again. Honeydoer alerted us to the problem when he replaced the hot water heater. Hopefully we do not find any more damage. The worse was a large burn hole in the carpeting and the subfloor. Yikes, they could have burned the house down.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I also wish we were not in isolation for a plethora of reasons. Shepherds pie sounds good to me, but I would make it with beef.
> You seem to draw animals to your yard no matter where you live. Good luck getting rid of them.


Ah you mean drover's pie :sm23: I make mine with whatever meat I've got left over. Only one molehill still this morning. I wonder how the new owners of the Barn are doing rounding up the sheep and lambs. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. This weekend the weather was sunny and warm. I spent a lot of time outside enjoying the rays.
> Our renters finally moved out. It will take a month to clean up the mess. It took them a month to move truckload after truckload of stuff. Besides they had a huge dumpster over full that went to the dump. We will have to insist on doing a monthly walk through if we ever get unknown renters again. Honeydoer alerted us to the problem when he replaced the hot water heater. Hopefully we do not find any more damage. The worse was a large burn hole in the carpeting and the subfloor. Yikes, they could have burned the house down.


At least you know you've got a good renter this time and handy as well. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I've seen that movie June, it was different and held my interest until the poor ending. Off the wall girlfriend and domineering mother for sure! xoxoxo


Could you work out what was real and what was his psychosis? Not an uplifting film!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> If you can't find it let me know and I ll send it to you. I have all the S and G albumxs, I m a big fan. Xx


We do too but I prefer the later Paul Simon solo albums now, he's a genius song writer!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a brightish, warmish London! Went to do my weekly car start up yesterday but it wouldn't, battery flat, I think. I don't need it at the moment but the time will come, hopefully so my garage man is coming out of Friday to replace the battery but he says cars need a run of an hour per week to keep the battery up if it's not being used!! I'm sure you're all on top of this but just in case.......get out there and start it up!!!

Absolutely nothing planned for today, except a walk and some knitting! Have a good one, whatever you find to do!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 7'c (45'F). It's raining.
May the Fourth be with you. argg. May the 4th is big at my work. One of my co-workers even got married on May 4th with a Star Wars themed wedding. 
Saturday was raining but warm. Good weather for cleaning up and laundry. Sunday was glorious, sunny with 22'C (72'F). We drove out to the country to do some walking and get some sun rays. So did everyone else. But we all picked our own 1.5 km stretch and walked that stretch only. (The country is divided into 1000 acre lots with about 1.5 km between the concession lines between the lots. And there is 3 km between the perpendicular side roads) So we walked just shy of 3 km. We saw vultures circling over road kill that had been hit on the highway and wandered into the forest nearby to die. And we checked out an old farmstead where the house and barn had been torn down, but the bulldozer has missed some artifacts, like a woman's shoe, a satellite dish, parts of a toilet and some plastic cups and ceramic mugs. (I like archaeology)
Our new virus cases have remained steady around 400-450 for the past 2 weeks, so some businesses are re-opening today with 65 restrictions, including employees must wear masks and gloves. There must be barricades and arrows on the floor to direct customers to go one way through the business. Cashiers must be surrounded by plexiglass enclosures (Plexiglass companies are very happy) And hand sanitizer stations must be set up near the door.
Landscaping and lawn care companies are allowed to open by appointment. Car dealerships can service cars by appointment. Garden centres can open if they can provide curbside pickup or delivery. Golf courses can bring their employees back to maintain the golf courses but cannot open to the public yet. And marinas can service the boats and put them back in the water, but cannot open the public yet.
On the knitting front I've picked up the stitches for my weekender pullover and am Magic Looping both sleeves at the same time. (I'm crazy) And started TWO summer tops. (Equally crazy). The first one is going well. Once again I'm questioning this yarn. It is 100% silk and supposed to be #3 weight, but I'm finding it closer to #2 weight (sock yarn size). I have gone down 2 needle sizes to get gauge.
How was your weekend?


----------



## nitz8catz

Apparently I'm human.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you enjoy your ishy day.
Sorry about the battery in the car. I would not be comfortable knowing I did not have a vehicle that ran available to me. Life has a way of throwing up surprises when we least need them. Last month Harold got sick and I needed to rush him to the hospital. He had parked his new vehicle,in front my garage door. I could not get out and I had not driven his new vehicle and I was not sure if I knew how to drive it. After a minute or two I realized he was so sick that he needed the rescue squad and there was no need for me to drive. Last week he let them put the renters dumpster in front my garage door and parked my car in again. I had a fit.???????????? I do not do that often. He knew how upset I had been when he parked my car in and yet he let them block my garage door. I made them come and move the dumpster.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a brightish, warmish London! Went to do my weekly car start up yesterday but it wouldn't, battery flat, I think. I don't need it at the moment but the time will come, hopefully so my garage man is coming out of Friday to replace the battery but he says cars need a run of an hour per week to keep the battery up if it's not being used!! I'm sure you're all on top of this but just in case.......get out there and start it up!!!
> 
> Absolutely nothing planned for today, except a walk and some knitting! Have a good one, whatever you find to do!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a brightish, warmish London! Went to do my weekly car start up yesterday but it wouldn't, battery flat, I think. I don't need it at the moment but the time will come, hopefully so my garage man is coming out of Friday to replace the battery but he says cars need a run of an hour per week to keep the battery up if it's not being used!! I'm sure you're all on top of this but just in case.......get out there and start it up!!!
> 
> Absolutely nothing planned for today, except a walk and some knitting! Have a good one, whatever you find to do!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


I take my car shopping every 2 weeks. It takes 15 minutes and is about 10 km. My battery is still good. I don't want to drive far yet until my winter tires are changed to my summer tires. Now that the dealership can work by appointment, I'll be making an appointment today.
Have a good walk. Stay safe out there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah you mean drover's pie :sm23: I make mine with whatever meat I've got left over. Only one molehill still this morning. I wonder how the new owners of the Barn are doing rounding up the sheep and lambs. xx


Maybe the new owners like the sheep and lambs. I used to like seeing the cows in the field beside our house. We did have the cows around the house more often than we should have. They were happy to eat the lawn and stayed out of the flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. This weekend the weather was sunny and warm. I spent a lot of time outside enjoying the rays.
> Our renters finally moved out. It will take a month to clean up the mess. It took them a month to move truckload after truckload of stuff. Besides they had a huge dumpster over full that went to the dump. We will have to insist on doing a monthly walk through if we ever get unknown renters again. Honeydoer alerted us to the problem when he replaced the hot water heater. Hopefully we do not find any more damage. The worse was a large burn hole in the carpeting and the subfloor. Yikes, they could have burned the house down.


Good thing honeydoer alerted you. Hopefully you will be able to get it rentable without too much difficulty.


----------



## nitz8catz

We had some excitement on Sunday. The police were chasing a motorcycle who was speeding on the highway. He got off the highway and tried to escape through our subdivsion. That didn't work. People were honking their horns to alert the police where the speeding motorcycle was going. There were a lot of people and kids outside on the roads in our subdivision and no one was happy about the speeding motorcycle. One resident even pulled his trailer out of his driveway and was able to block the motorcycle so the police could arrest him.
Apparently an 18 wheel truck was stolen near where I work and taken on a joy ride to Toronto at high speed. It was finally stopped with a spike strip that punctured the tires.
Did I mention that stunt driving and racing is up 600% since the pandemic started?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful day and the garden has benefited from the rain. Hope you all had a good weekend. I made some scrubs hats, did a bit of knitting and some drawing.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Happy Monday. My lilacs are popping open. The back yard will be full of shade soon. We had to remove some of the lily of the valley. It had spread into the lawn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an overcast Norfolk. Wish we weren't in isolation, have got enough lamb left over to feed you all. Oh well I can see lamb curry, shepherd's pie and goodnes knows what else in the near future. Not sure what the moles feed on here, although the farmers have been spreading fertiliser lately, but we've got an enormous mole hill in the middle of our back garden, it's over a foot in diameter. Nothing planned again for the day, need to get a shawl off the blocks and another one put on and then knitting. Have a safe day. xx


Sorry about the return of the moles.


----------



## nitz8catz

There was just a story on TV about knitted mask cozies. To dress up the appearance of the proper protective face masks. These ones have mouths and tongues, braces and teeth decorating them.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I'm feeling a bit brighter this afternoon, I've had a long soak in the bath and and feel much better. I can see the light in the end of my tunnel.
> 
> I've had some lovely pieces of music sent to me today, and felt really "with it" with the kids. I sent "the sound of silence" by one direction to Stephen and he said what's special about it. I said that it was sung beautifully and it came from Simon and garfunkel in the 70s he never knew....yay. Grandma had knowledge for a change.....it was lovely.
> 
> Tomorrow, I don't have anything planned, just like today, and yesterday ???? I'm hoping to have a watts app video . Stephen starts working from home tomorrow. And that's about all the news I've got. Nothing really. I'll catch up, love yawl. Xxx


I'm glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London, I too am hoping it will burn off before my walk! We have settled into a kind of isolation groove here at Londy Towers, you can tell what the time is by what we are doing!!! :sm23: Still watching recorded films at three pm, saw a weird one yesterday, called Kaleidoscope, neither of us had any idea what it was all about and only watched until the end in the hope of enlightenment, which never came!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> DH has decided that maybe he should stop rebelling and have a mask if/when we go out so that is my chore for this afternoon, will be nice to have a change of scenery down in my craft room!!!
> 
> Have the best time you can, my lovelies and please stay safe!!! Lots of love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


It is good that we are forging new routines as "completely normal" won't return until there are vaccines for all.
I hope you enjoyed your time in the craft room. I still haven't found my material and mum can't remember where she saw my fabric.


----------



## nitz8catz

My neighbour finally took in the cushion that the squirrels had torn apart but not before the squirrels had covered their tree nests with the white stuffing from the cushion. So there are 3 white balls in the trees around my house and his.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well I think the Canadian, American and Australian countryside all have a lot to offer too but we'll take the compliment thank you!! :sm23: xxxx


Each one is special in their own way. And I haven't seen everything that I want to see. I still want to visit Canada's north coast. In the summer of course.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Overcast, cold, drizzly Saturday. I've cleaned up the kitchen, the rest of the day will be dedicated to finding a good movie and reading food blogs. I was able to get the Halibut for $1.97/100g instead of $5.00/100g. I'm ok with that.. tonight Mr J is having fish and chips!
> Hugs to Chris, Angela, and Lisa. Hope you are doing well. xoxoxo


Good buy. I'd like a deep fried fish. But we got rid of our deep fryer because mum wouldn't stop touching it when it was hot. And we were afraid that she would end up with a bad burn. 
I need to ask jinx about the air fryer top for her instant pot. I know a lot of people say the air fryer do a pretty good of frying food.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Apparently I'm human.


Glad to hear it, I always suspected you were!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

The TV is trying to convince people that the home made masks are not to protect you from the virus but to prevent you from "speaking moistly" on someone else.
:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Going up to a pleasant 70 degrees this week and finally some more sun... so desperately needed these days.


After our lovely weather yesterday, we are going to barely make it to double digit temperatures for the rest of this week, and they are forecasting snow!!!! for Friday night into Saturday. :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you enjoy your ishy day.
> Sorry about the battery in the car. I would not be comfortable knowing I did not have a vehicle that ran available to me. Life has a way of throwing up surprises when we least need them. Last month Harold got sick and I needed to rush him to the hospital. He had parked his new vehicle,in front my garage door. I could not get out and I had not driven his new vehicle and I was not sure if I knew how to drive it. After a minute or two I realized he was so sick that he needed the rescue squad and there was no need for me to drive. Last week he let them put the renters dumpster in front my garage door and parked my car in again. I had a fit.???????????? I do not do that often. He knew how upset I had been when he parked my car in and yet he let them block my garage door. I made them come and move the dumpster.


I empathise, just feel kinda trapped if I can't use my car, as you say, you never know what's coming at you!! You need a reminder sign inside your windscreen "Do not block this car in, may be needed for emergencies!" xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe the new owners like the sheep and lambs. I used to like seeing the cows in the field beside our house. We did have the cows around the house more often than we should have. They were happy to eat the lawn and stayed out of the flowers.


But, oh, the mess!!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We had some excitement on Sunday. The police were chasing a motorcycle who was speeding on the highway. He got off the highway and tried to escape through our subdivsion. That didn't work. People were honking their horns to alert the police where the speeding motorcycle was going. There were a lot of people and kids outside on the roads in our subdivision and no one was happy about the speeding motorcycle. One resident even pulled his trailer out of his driveway and was able to block the motorcycle so the police could arrest him.
> Apparently an 18 wheel truck was stolen near where I work and taken on a joy ride to Toronto at high speed. It was finally stopped with a spike strip that punctured the tires.
> Did I mention that stunt driving and racing is up 600% since the pandemic started?


I wonder why? Boredom, I suppose!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> If you like game I think you would like lamb too, some say it's an acquired taste.. I love it, especially with mint sauce. We have a lot of Covid affecting workers in our chicken processing plants right now, what do they expect when you stand side by side.


And I don't like my lamb with mint sauce. I prefer it with a garlic dressing. Or it's also nice with rosemary.
The meat processing people are supposed to be wearing masks and gloves. That has been brought up in the meat processing plant here in Guelph too. Also we have had problems when the owners expect the workers to clean up the meat processing machinery at the end of their shift. Most people want to go home at the end of shift and would do a "quick" cleanup.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday. My lilacs are popping open. The back yard will be full of shade soon. We had to remove some of the lily of the valley. It had spread into the lawn.


It's almost as bad as bluebells but was my grandma's favourite flower!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Here people are going back to the land Pam, planting gardens and baking and preserving. For some it's new but for many it was taught from being very young... passed on. Seed shelves have been pretty empty lately. My garden is raised and I've always longed for a good patch of land that I could plant in the ground. And then there is the biggest "bug" of all... the Elk. I've been gardening challenged for years! Hugs to you. xoxox


Mum is finally talking about putting in a garden out back. I'm not sure how it will fare with the shade (which should be fixed now that our white poplar is dying and will need to be removed) and with the bunnies. We may need to surround the garden with chicken wire.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That happens to me all the time with yeast.. I have stints of bread making with long gaps in-between.


I have a jar of yeast in the fridge. It's old but I just double the amount and that seems to work.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Have any of you noticed we are not getting any nuisance phone calls while we are in this lockdowns? Well I'm not, anyone else?





Miss Pam said:


> No, we don't seem to be either! Thank goodness! xxxooo


The nuisance phone calls have stopped here too, but I have lots of junk email. My filters are getting quite extensive.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Apparently I'm human.


Congratulations. :sm23: xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> But, oh, the mess!!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


Good fertilizer. We had wonderful flowers around that house.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you enjoy your ishy day.
> Sorry about the battery in the car. I would not be comfortable knowing I did not have a vehicle that ran available to me. Life has a way of throwing up surprises when we least need them. Last month Harold got sick and I needed to rush him to the hospital. He had parked his new vehicle,in front my garage door. I could not get out and I had not driven his new vehicle and I was not sure if I knew how to drive it. After a minute or two I realized he was so sick that he needed the rescue squad and there was no need for me to drive. Last week he let them put the renters dumpster in front my garage door and parked my car in again. I had a fit.???????????? I do not do that often. He knew how upset I had been when he parked my car in and yet he let them block my garage door. I made them come and move the dumpster.


Definitely a man thing, they just DO NOT think. xx :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you enjoy your ishy day.
> Sorry about the battery in the car. I would not be comfortable knowing I did not have a vehicle that ran available to me. Life has a way of throwing up surprises when we least need them. Last month Harold got sick and I needed to rush him to the hospital. He had parked his new vehicle,in front my garage door. I could not get out and I had not driven his new vehicle and I was not sure if I knew how to drive it. After a minute or two I realized he was so sick that he needed the rescue squad and there was no need for me to drive. Last week he let them put the renters dumpster in front my garage door and parked my car in again. I had a fit.???????????? I do not do that often. He knew how upset I had been when he parked my car in and yet he let them block my garage door. I made them come and move the dumpster.


It sounds like you need a sign for the garage door. "Do not park anything in front of this door"


----------



## nitz8catz

One of the admins is trying to get the locked accounts back on KP. I'm hoping that Linky and Binky can get here soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and move to the work card table.
Everyone have a good, safe day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We had some excitement on Sunday. The police were chasing a motorcycle who was speeding on the highway. He got off the highway and tried to escape through our subdivsion. That didn't work. People were honking their horns to alert the police where the speeding motorcycle was going. There were a lot of people and kids outside on the roads in our subdivision and no one was happy about the speeding motorcycle. One resident even pulled his trailer out of his driveway and was able to block the motorcycle so the police could arrest him.
> Apparently an 18 wheel truck was stolen near where I work and taken on a joy ride to Toronto at high speed. It was finally stopped with a spike strip that punctured the tires.
> Did I mention that stunt driving and racing is up 600% since the pandemic started?


Not a peaceful Sunday but at least a fun distraction. Police are clamping down here as well, speeding offences have taken off with such quiet roads. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> But, oh, the mess!!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


Yes, give me sheep any day if I had to chose. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> One of the admins is trying to get the locked accounts back on KP. I'm hoping that Linky and Binky can get here soon.


I think Judi is locked out now but I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## jinx

The air fryer top would not be a good solution for you. I find them rather dangerous. They are 500 degrees when you remove them from the pot. Have a special pad to set them while they cool off.



nitz8catz said:


> Good buy. I'd like a deep fried fish. But we got rid of our deep fryer because mum wouldn't stop touching it when it was hot. And we were afraid that she would end up with a bad burn.
> I need to ask jinx about the air fryer top for her instant pot. I know a lot of people say the air fryer do a pretty good of frying food.


----------



## jinx

I thought of you when I heard this on t.v. There are many surveys about how advantageous it is to employees and employers to have employees work from home. Apparently many employees would take a reduction in pay to work from home. Thinking many place will continue with the work at home setup.



nitz8catz said:


> The TV is trying to convince people that the home made masks are not to protect you from the virus but to prevent you from "speaking moistly" on someone else.
> :sm01:


----------



## jinx

I was googling to purchase a refrigerator. The site I clicked on ask me if I was human. I thought there are 1,000 other sites that know I am human I will deal with them and clicked off that site. I hope that is not what all sites will be doing in the future.



Barn-dweller said:


> Congratulations. :sm23: xx


----------



## jinx

I do not know her avatar name to add it to the list.


London Girl said:


> I think Judi is locked out now but I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I do not know her avatar name to add it to the list.


Oh, is that what you have to do? :sm12: It's Xiang xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, today I'm feeling good. Last night , I put my to on and I'd taped the comedy songs that had been done for children in need. I sat in my bed singing (shrieking) to my hearts content and,had a few laughs at the videos they were on with. It did me good, I'm just coming out of the tunnel. I've spoken to Josephine on the watts app video call and told everyone her about it too. She wanted to video yesterday, but I didn't feel like it. Today was good.

Don't know how Stephen is getting on working from home. I phoned the chemist this morning, to ask if someone could deliver my prescription for me as I'm over 70 and they are coming after they close tomorrow. They suggested I was put on the delivery list all the time. Well, I think that's very good service and it free. I was overwhelmed. There is goodness in this life. 

Karen seems to be bad again and is back on a different AB. They can't get to the bottom of this bug. So I've not seen her, anyway it's too cold to be sitting outside to see her. I haven't seen Margaret either. So there's no more news.

Jolly......judi says to tell you that she can't get on to connections so don't think she's forgotten you. 

That seems to be it for today...oh yes....I actually finished a cryptic crossword today. I'm quite a happy bunny doing my puzzles. I'm not bored. Love yawl.. Xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> My neighbour finally took in the cushion that the squirrels had torn apart but not before the squirrels had covered their tree nests with the white stuffing from the cushion. So there are 3 white balls in the trees around my house and his.


Wish I could have taken photos of this! xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you enjoy your ishy day.
> Sorry about the battery in the car. I would not be comfortable knowing I did not have a vehicle that ran available to me. Life has a way of throwing up surprises when we least need them. Last month Harold got sick and I needed to rush him to the hospital. He had parked his new vehicle,in front my garage door. I could not get out and I had not driven his new vehicle and I was not sure if I knew how to drive it. After a minute or two I realized he was so sick that he needed the rescue squad and there was no need for me to drive. Last week he let them put the renters dumpster in front my garage door and parked my car in again. I had a fit.???????????? I do not do that often. He knew how upset I had been when he parked my car in and yet he let them block my garage door. I made them come and move the dumpster.


Good for you jinx.....I don't know what men think with sometimes. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> It is good that we are forging new routines as "completely normal" won't return until there are vaccines for all.
> I hope you enjoyed your time in the craft room. I still haven't found my material and mum can't remember where she saw my fabric.


I can't see the day when we'll ever be normal as we know it ever happens. I hope goodness comes out of this. We have all done well so far, there's a lot of niceness out there.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you need a sign for the garage door. "Do not park anything in front of this door"


Just print. B.O. Or lamp them. ????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I was googling to purchase a refrigerator. The site I clicked on ask me if I was human. I thought there are 1,000 other sites that know I am human I will deal with them and clicked off that site. I hope that is not what all sites will be doing in the future.


When they ask us if we are human, what happens if we say no? Does anyone know? I'm not trying it.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I do not know her avatar name to add it to the list.


Xiang I think.....


----------



## jinx

I added her to the list. Hoping they will have success getting those members back to us.



grandma susan said:


> Xiang I think.....


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I added her to the list. Hoping they will have success getting those members back to us.


THANKYOU jinx, I'll kp her on watts app.....


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. This weekend the weather was sunny and warm. I spent a lot of time outside enjoying the rays.
> Our renters finally moved out. It will take a month to clean up the mess. It took them a month to move truckload after truckload of stuff. Besides they had a huge dumpster over full that went to the dump. We will have to insist on doing a monthly walk through if we ever get unknown renters again. Honeydoer alerted us to the problem when he replaced the hot water heater. Hopefully we do not find any more damage. The worse was a large burn hole in the carpeting and the subfloor. Yikes, they could have burned the house down.


You're definitely well rid of them! So glad they are finally out of there. Your honeydoer will make a great tenant! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> After our lovely weather yesterday, we are going to barely make it to double digit temperatures for the rest of this week, and they are forecasting snow!!!! for Friday night into Saturday. :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


Yikes! We're supposed to be up around 102F later this week. Would gladly trade you some heat for some of your cooler weather. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is finally talking about putting in a garden out back. I'm not sure how it will fare with the shade (which should be fixed now that our white poplar is dying and will need to be removed) and with the bunnies. We may need to surround the garden with chicken wire.


We have interesting wildlife here: jack rabbits (a couple of baby ones this year), quail, snakes (accidentally killed a good size one in the garage door the other day -- it must have been trying to slither inside to the cooler concrete floor when the automatic door was closed. Once we push the close button we just walk away, so didn't see it. It was the good kind of snake, too, so such a shame it's gone. Also have a bird's nest near our front door. The babies are now big, so not so busy out there right now. They are learning to fend for themselves. There was a different large snake out there a couple of weeks ago trying to figure out how to get to the birds. Luckily we were able to chase him off just by being out there for a bit -- must have bothered him to realize people were around. The birds had babies there last year and we saw the babies but went back to Seattle for a bit and when we came back all the birds were dead. Maybe a snake got to them last year. There is lots of interesting wildlife here and we are slowing seeing them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The nuisance phone calls have stopped here too, but I have lots of junk email. My filters are getting quite extensive.


I get a lot of junk emails, too. They get to us one way or another, don't they? xxxooo :sm19:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely a man thing, they just DO NOT think. xx :sm17: :sm17:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm26: :sm26: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a peaceful Sunday but at least a fun distraction. Police are clamping down here as well, speeding offences have taken off with such quiet roads. xx


It's happening here in the States, too, in some places. People are crazy to do things like that, but it continues to happen. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I thought of you when I heard this on t.v. There are many surveys about how advantageous it is to employees and employers to have employees work from home. Apparently many employees would take a reduction in pay to work from home. Thinking many place will continue with the work at home setup.


It makes so much sense in today's world for people to work from home. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I was googling to purchase a refrigerator. The site I clicked on ask me if I was human. I thought there are 1,000 other sites that know I am human I will deal with them and clicked off that site. I hope that is not what all sites will be doing in the future.


That is ridiculous! I would have gone to a different site, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good for you jinx.....I don't know what men think with sometimes. Xxx


They don't! :sm17: :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another sunny and hot day in store for us here in Arizona. Glad I'm not in Phoenix (about 80 miles to the east of us) where it's expected to be around 100F today. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I hate junk mail. They get so sneaky and make it look official that I almost always open it. There must be a profit for them or they would quit sending it. Who answers that junk? What is really irritating is the banks and places I do business with want me to go paperless, but the shysters have no problem sending out their junk. The junk often fills a full bag with their garbage. We try to avoid making garbage and then get a ton of it in the mail. Oops, sorry pet peeve.????????



Miss Pam said:


> I get a lot of junk emails, too. They get to us one way or another, don't they? xxxooo :sm19:


----------



## jinx

It is advantageous to the worker and the boss. Plus the environment reaps benefits and less accidents.


Miss Pam said:


> It makes so much sense in today's world for people to work from home. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I hate junk mail. They get so sneaky and make it look official that I almost always open it. There must be a profit for them or they would quit sending it. Who answers that junk? What is really irritating is the banks and places I do business with want me to go paperless, but the shysters have no problem sending out their junk. The junk often fills a full bag with their garbage. We try to avoid making garbage and then get a ton of it in the mail. Oops, sorry pet peeve.????????


Don't be sorry -- pet peeve of mine, too. Thankfully here (and in Seattle), we don't have to pay for recycling, so all that junk mail just goes directly to the recycling bin! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It is advantageous to the worker and the boss. Plus the environment reaps benefits and less accidents.


That is so true! We are seeing much cleaner air these days. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good for you jinx.....I don't know what men think with sometimes. Xxx


I do!


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> That is so true! We are seeing much cleaner air these days. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


The sky here yesterday was a deep deep blue with no pollution between us and eternity.


----------



## SaxonLady

Hubby's called up that he has made me a coffee. That means he wants to jump on the computer! He will have to wait until Mr Cohen has finished singing Hallelula!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I added her to the list. Hoping they will have success getting those members back to us.


Thank you from all of us!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We have interesting wildlife here: jack rabbits (a couple of baby ones this year), quail, snakes (accidentally killed a good size one in the garage door the other day -- it must have been trying to slither inside to the cooler concrete floor when the automatic door was closed. Once we push the close button we just walk away, so didn't see it. It was the good kind of snake, too, so such a shame it's gone. Also have a bird's nest near our front door. The babies are now big, so not so busy out there right now. They are learning to fend for themselves. There was a different large snake out there a couple of weeks ago trying to figure out how to get to the birds. Luckily we were able to chase him off just by being out there for a bit -- must have bothered him to realize people were around. The birds had babies there last year and we saw the babies but went back to Seattle for a bit and when we came back all the birds were dead. Maybe a snake got to them last year. There is lots of interesting wildlife here and we are slowing seeing them. xxxooo


Oh dear, you mentioned the 'S' word!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is advantageous to the worker and the boss. Plus the environment reaps benefits and less accidents.


Unless going to work and seeing your colleagues is the only company you have or home life is not so good :sm26: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> We have interesting wildlife here: jack rabbits (a couple of baby ones this year), quail, snakes (accidentally killed a good size one in the garage door the other day -- it must have been trying to slither inside to the cooler concrete floor when the automatic door was closed. Once we push the close button we just walk away, so didn't see it. It was the good kind of snake, too, so such a shame it's gone. Also have a bird's nest near our front door. The babies are now big, so not so busy out there right now. They are learning to fend for themselves. There was a different large snake out there a couple of weeks ago trying to figure out how to get to the birds. Luckily we were able to chase him off just by being out there for a bit -- must have bothered him to realize people were around. The birds had babies there last year and we saw the babies but went back to Seattle for a bit and when we came back all the birds were dead. Maybe a snake got to them last year. There is lots of interesting wildlife here and we are slowing seeing them. xxxooo


You'll eventually get acclimatised and I agree it's great to see different animals at different locations, I think our best so far is a muntjac deer. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Don't be sorry -- pet peeve of mine, too. Thankfully here (and in Seattle), we don't have to pay for recycling, so all that junk mail just goes directly to the recycling bin! xxxooo


Same here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I do!


Now now. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> The sky here yesterday was a deep deep blue with no pollution between us and eternity.


What a wonderful side effect to this! Not that I want to continue stay at home orders forever, but it is nice we're clearing out the skies for awhile! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Hubby's called up that he has made me a coffee. That means he wants to jump on the computer! He will have to wait until Mr Cohen has finished singing Hallelula!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, you mentioned the 'S' word!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


I know. It's kind of creepy, but definitely a fact of life here in Arizona. I guess there are at least 12 (or something like that) here in AZ. The most deadly, of course, is the rattlesnake, which we have around here but have not yet seen. One of our neighbors saw a baby one last spring. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Unless going to work and seeing your colleagues is the only company you have or home life is not so good :sm26: xxxx


That's true. I enjoyed most of my co-workers and definitely missed some of them when I retired. Now I miss the interaction with my Fiber Social group and other friends I would get together with once or twice a week. I could do Fiber Social online, but it's just not the same to me and I don't really have the privacy here at this point (someday) to do it either. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll eventually get acclimatised and I agree it's great to see different animals at different locations, I think our best so far is a muntjac deer. xx


It is great to see them. We saw Javelinas last year (wild pigs). Haven't seen any yet this year. There's also a pack of 4 feral dogs running around. Heard them around our house early one morning 2-3 weeks ago. Mr. Ric has seen footprints of probaby coyotes. Oh, yes, we also have roadrunners that come around! :sm02: And, yes, definitely will get acclimatised once we stay here for awhile. It's only been in the upper 50sF to mid-60sF in Seattle, while we've been in the lower to mid 90s down here. Brrrrr. 
xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Have you seen the satellite pictures comparing before quarantine and after quarantine?
The differences, especially in China are amazing. 


Miss Pam said:


> That is so true! We are seeing much cleaner air these days. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

We do not pay for garbage pick up either. Just is not good for the environment and I do not like having to deal with it. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Same here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/windy Norfolk. Thought I would be last on today but still first. As you all couldn't come to dinner have been utilising the leftover lamb. Done a curry, made a big shepherd's pie and two individual ones for the freezer. Just waiting for the potatoes to cook and then that's me done for the day. Knitting this afternoon. Still only one molehill so looks as though he was just passing through, fingers crossed. Have a safe day, off to prod my potatoes. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny and breezy Surrey, moved our night bision camera to a different part of the garden and not a dickie bird, literally, overnight. Might have been too windy.

Nothing much planned for today except a walk and some crafting.

Happy Tuesday everyone. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/windy Norfolk. Thought I would be last on today but still first. As you all couldn't come to dinner have been utilising the leftover lamb. Done a curry, made a big shepherd's pie and two individual ones for the freezer. Just waiting for the potatoes to cook and then that's me done for the day. Knitting this afternoon. Still only one molehill so looks as though he was just passing through, fingers crossed. Have a safe day, off to prod my potatoes. xx


I think I may make a drover's pie or two for dinner tonight and the freezer, thanks for the inspiration!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a very breezy London, not very warm out there either! Garage man with a new battery for the car coming on Friday, wonder if he knows it's a Bank Holiday for VE day?!! Then I shall be taking the car out for a regular weekly run from now on, probably not strictly allowed but I can't see the harm if I don't get out of the car! Looking forward to that!!

Nothing else to report, the next square is coming along nicely and the blanket is growing steadily.

Have a good one everybody, stay safe and keep your chin up!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think I may make a drover's pie or two for dinner tonight and the freezer, thanks for the inspiration!! xxxx


I'm here to inspire. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It is sunny, nice to look at. I'm not going outside until it warms up.
Happy Cinco de Mayo. Anybody eating Mexican today? Or French, if you sided with the opposing side.
Mum went to one of the garden centres to pick up her order for a garden. They had sent her an email that her order was ready. She joined a line that snaked through the parking lot and ended at the little building at the garden centre, where one of two employees was running through the garden centre and the main store picking out the order. Why send an email saying her order was ready when clearly it wasn't. She was in the line-up for 2 hours.
And I forgot to call the dealership until 2:30pm and they closed at 3:00. I did try to book on-line but their scheduling system wasn't up and didn't recognize my car.
Some idiots in Toronto broke into High Park to pee on the cherry blossom trees. Of course, this was all caught on video camera because the city had set up cameras so people could see the trees online. So now the police are looking for the idiots.
I'm still knitting the first of my summer tops. I actually knit too many rows last night because I was on a roll, so now I have to take back 4 rows.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very breezy London, not very warm out there either! Garage man with a new battery for the car coming on Friday, wonder if he knows it's a Bank Holiday for VE day?!! Then I shall be taking the car out for a regular weekly run from now on, probably not strictly allowed but I can't see the harm if I don't get out of the car! Looking forward to that!!
> 
> Nothing else to report, the next square is coming along nicely and the blanket is growing steadily.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and keep your chin up!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


And if nothing else, you get a little alone time while you are driving.
I saw this pattern on Ravelry and thought of you and your squares.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/natures-walk-blanket


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and breezy Surrey, moved our night bision camera to a different part of the garden and not a dickie bird, literally, overnight. Might have been too windy.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a walk and some crafting.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. Xxx


Happy Tuesday.
I want one of those night vision cameras to see who or what comes to visit our porch in the night. Something eats the cat food. I know the blue jay birds eat the cat food out back.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/windy Norfolk. Thought I would be last on today but still first. As you all couldn't come to dinner have been utilising the leftover lamb. Done a curry, made a big shepherd's pie and two individual ones for the freezer. Just waiting for the potatoes to cook and then that's me done for the day. Knitting this afternoon. Still only one molehill so looks as though he was just passing through, fingers crossed. Have a safe day, off to prod my potatoes. xx


That lamb is going a long way.
I hope that mole hasn't talked to any of his friends.
We put some seed out for the birds and had 12 squirrels show up to eat the seed. We only have 3 black squirrels that live here and the neighbour has a grey squirrel with white ears living in his tree. We saw some of these squirrels come bounding across the park to get to our property. Talk about telling their friends that food was out!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We do not pay for garbage pick up either. Just is not good for the environment and I do not like having to deal with it.


We don't have to pay during the pandemic, but usually we have to pay $3 CAD per bag/garbage bin. Recycling and compost pickup is free. We have a compost unit at the back of our property so we don't put our compost out for collection. Our composter has lovely soil for the gardens.


----------



## nitz8catz

Forecaster just said our cool weather will continue for 2 weeks. Well it keeps everyone inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Have you seen the satellite pictures comparing before quarantine and after quarantine?
> The differences, especially in China are amazing.


Unfortunately all those polluting businesses are starting to re-open in China.
I'm loving the absence of all the con-trails in the sky.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It is great to see them. We saw Javelinas last year (wild pigs). Haven't seen any yet this year. There's also a pack of 4 feral dogs running around. Heard them around our house early one morning 2-3 weeks ago. Mr. Ric has seen footprints of probaby coyotes. Oh, yes, we also have roadrunners that come around! :sm02: And, yes, definitely will get acclimatised once we stay here for awhile. It's only been in the upper 50sF to mid-60sF in Seattle, while we've been in the lower to mid 90s down here. Brrrrr.
> xxxooo


That's a lot of wonderful wildlife. You need night vision camera too!


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's true. I enjoyed most of my co-workers and definitely missed some of them when I retired. Now I miss the interaction with my Fiber Social group and other friends I would get together with once or twice a week. I could do Fiber Social online, but it's just not the same to me and I don't really have the privacy here at this point (someday) to do it either. xxxooo


I didn't socialize with most of my co-workers. We didn't have much in common. I do miss both of my fibre groups. I've kept up with the one group virtually (not the same) but haven't heard anything from the other group.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful side effect to this! Not that I want to continue stay at home orders forever, but it is nice we're clearing out the skies for awhile! xxxooo


And the wildlife is having a great time this year. Without the fishermen, all the streams in this area are filled with fish.
There is even a family of foxes living under the boardwalk at the east end of Toronto that keeps popping up while people are dog-walking.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll eventually get acclimatised and I agree it's great to see different animals at different locations, I think our best so far is a muntjac deer. xx


When we first moved to this house, deer used to come through the field behind us. Now there are a few more buildings in that area, including a noisy construction business and a car dealership that leaves their lights on all night. So no wildlife. Even our opossums have left.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It makes so much sense in today's world for people to work from home. xxxooo





jinx said:


> It is advantageous to the worker and the boss. Plus the environment reaps benefits and less accidents.


My bosses bosses boss is thinking about continuing some work from home. He says it will help with the space issues our building has. Also our governments here are discussing having every other worker work from home in a staggered arrangement. 
I would not at all be opposed to working from home every other day or every other week.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It is sunny, nice to look at. I'm not going outside until it warms up.
> Happy Cinco de Mayo. Anybody eating Mexican today? Or French, if you sided with the opposing side.
> Mum went to one of the garden centres to pick up her order for a garden. They had sent her an email that her order was ready. She joined a line that snaked through the parking lot and ended at the little building at the garden centre, where one of two employees was running through the garden centre and the main store picking out the order. Why send an email saying her order was ready when clearly it wasn't. She was in the line-up for 2 hours.
> And I forgot to call the dealership until 2:30pm and they closed at 3:00. I did try to book on-line but their scheduling system wasn't up and didn't recognize my car.
> Some idiots in Toronto broke into High Park to pee on the cherry blossom trees. Of course, this was all caught on video camera because the city had set up cameras so people could see the trees online. So now the police are looking for the idiots.
> I'm still knitting the first of my summer tops. I actually knit too many rows last night because I was on a roll, so now I have to take back 4 rows.


Morning Mav, it's 3 a.m and once woken it's hard to get back to sleep. You are just starting your day I see! Poor Mum, did you call the garden centre with a suggestion they might lessen line ups by appropriate heads up time. God must look down and shake her head sometimes... let me match your peeing idiots. How about having a metal arrow shot at your car while waiting at a red light? Dairy Queen is offering free Blizzards to anyone with info of the graffiti damage going on at closed schools... why do some of us do bad when we could gain more attention by doing good deeds?

Has our attention span changed during the virus.. I have many friends saying they are having problems with patterns or ripping back! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Forecaster just said our cool weather will continue for 2 weeks. Well it keeps everyone inside.


While ours is going to spike to 25 degrees on the weekend. People are already breaking social distancing protocol here which is said to be the best defence, even over personal protection masks. Handwashing and cleaning follow second.


----------



## nitz8catz

The TV is stressing that if you have any symptoms at all or fell "off" don't leave the house. That is what will need to change with my employer. They have always pushed that if you can get out of bed, you can come to work. That attitude will get everyone sick again.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> When they ask us if we are human, what happens if we say no? Does anyone know? I'm not trying it.


It just sends you back to the last post that you read and your post goes to the black hole. (Yes, I got annoyed and didn't play the "I'm a human" game)


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> My bosses bosses boss is thinking about continuing some work from home. He says it will help with the space issues our building has. Also our governments here are discussing having every other worker work from home in a staggered arrangement.
> I would not at all be opposed to working from home every other day or every other week.


The hairdressers and barbers here have circulated an online petition to the government to keep salons and shops closed as they can't safe distance, and the warm environment of dryers promotes droplet spread. I've seen locally some haircutters offering services at home on FB, and they were immediately chastised and told they were breaking protocol and to smarten up. Again some lack brain cells. :sm22: xoxox 
By the way.. you have too many bosses.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The TV is stressing that if you have any symptoms at all or fell "off" don't leave the house. That is what will need to change with my employer. They have always pushed that if you can get out of bed, you can come to work. That attitude will get everyone sick again.


But money is God. :sm04:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> I want one of those night vision cameras to see who or what comes to visit our porch in the night. Something eats the cat food. I know the blue jay birds eat the cat food out back.


I haven't had my eyes tested for some time, but I think the squirrels are getting bigger here! :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I can't see the day when we'll ever be normal as we know it ever happens. I hope goodness comes out of this. We have all done well so far, there's a lot of niceness out there.


Our prime minister has warned us that we won't be going back to normal until there is a vaccine that everyone can get. All these months of isolation and social distancing is getting us used to "the new normal" of physical distancing.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And if nothing else, you get a little alone time while you are driving.
> I saw this pattern on Ravelry and thought of you and your squares.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/natures-walk-blanket


Wow, that is beautiful!! Sadly, it's crochet and I don't but thanks anyway!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That lamb is going a long way.
> I hope that mole hasn't talked to any of his friends.
> We put some seed out for the birds and had 12 squirrels show up to eat the seed. We only have 3 black squirrels that live here and the neighbour has a grey squirrel with white ears living in his tree. We saw some of these squirrels come bounding across the park to get to our property. Talk about telling their friends that food was out!


Yes it has gone a long way this time, it was a bit bigger than I usually buy but will have got 12 servings out of it so in the long run works out quite cheap. I think moles are solitary creatures so maybe he won't say anything. We had that problem with squirrels at The Barn, I'm sure they came racing up the valley as soon as I put some nuts out. xx


----------



## Islander

Hi June, I wondered when a UK sister would show up... have you finished lunch yet? Or do you call it tea! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Lovely Jacky's here now.. how's your day going so far! How about a newest gnome photo.. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The hairdressers and barbers here have circulated an online petition to the government to keep salons and shops closed as they can't safe distance, and the warm environment of dryers promotes droplet spread. I've seen locally some haircutters offering services at home on FB, and they were immediately chastised and told they were breaking protocol and to smarten up. Again some lack brain cells. :sm22: xoxox
> By the way.. you have too many bosses.


We have one near us who has taken out 2 of her chairs so they can maintain the six feet distance. She actually has about 10 feet. Now if she erected a barrier between the chairs. Maybe that was what the tarp was for?
I once worked for a company that had 11 floors of management and 1 floor of workers. The bosses bosses boss actually cut most of the management below him when he first got the job, but they have crept in again since that time.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We have one near us who has taken out 2 of her chairs so they can maintain the six feet distance. She actually has about 10 feet. Now if she erected a barrier between the chairs. Maybe that was what the tarp was for?
> I once worked for a company that had 11 floors of management and 1 floor of workers. The bosses bosses boss actually cut most of the management below him when he first got the job, but they have crept in again since that time.


It's not the chair distancing they are protesting here but the closeness of actually having to make physical contact. You can't get around that. Hospitals are the worst for glutting administration... xoxoxox


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get a tea before I head to the card table.
Everyone have a good safe day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Lovely Jacky's here now.. how's your day going so far! How about a newest gnome photo.. :sm02:


Hi Trish, you should be in bed, resting if not sleeping. Had a busy day so far out in the kitchen, had dinner, it's 1 p.m. and now settling down for an afternoon knitting. Will get a photo of the gnomes when I can round them up, they're running a bit rampant at the moment. Take it easy today it will be a long one for you. xx


----------



## Islander

Thanks, I'm going to hit the couch now, sometimes I can get to sleep again if I change my environment. The chirping birds might lull me back... :sm02: Enjoy your afternoon!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hi June, I wondered when a UK sister would show up... have you finished lunch yet? Or do you call it tea! xoxoxo


Hi hun!! Lunch in about half an hour, DH is watching something incredibly noisy and scary-sounding on his computer so will have to wait until that finishes! Definitely call it lunch when it's in the middle of the day, tea if you've had your main meal at lunch time, dinner if it's the main meal in the evening!! Hope that makes sense!! How are you doing over there love? xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and get a tea before I head to the card table.
> Everyone have a good safe day.


Have a productive day Mav! :sm24: xoxox


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My bosses bosses boss is thinking about continuing some work from home. He says it will help with the space issues our building has. Also our governments here are discussing having every other worker work from home in a staggered arrangement.
> I would not at all be opposed to working from home every other day or every other week.


Every other week might make more sense, I'd be waking up every morning wondering where the heck I was supposed to be that day!! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi hun!! Lunch in about half an hour, DH is watching something incredibly noisy and scary-sounding on his computer so will have to wait until that finishes! Definitely call it lunch when it's in the middle of the day, tea if you've had your main meal at lunch time, dinner if it's the main meal in the evening!! Hope that makes sense!! How are you doing over there love? xxxx


Had a few questionable days but I think were back on track now! Mom was without heat for the weekend.. this is the person I talk to at least 3 times a day and she didn't mention anything because she didn't want to bother me. :sm16: She forgets I'm "the fixer"

:sm02: xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Morning Mav, it's 3 a.m and once woken it's hard to get back to sleep. You are just starting your day I see! Poor Mum, did you call the garden centre with a suggestion they might lessen line ups by appropriate heads up time. God must look down and shake her head sometimes... let me match your peeing idiots. How about having a metal arrow shot at your car while waiting at a red light? Dairy Queen is offering free Blizzards to anyone with info of the graffiti damage going on at closed schools... why do some of us do bad when we could gain more attention by doing good deeds?
> 
> Has our attention span changed during the virus.. I have many friends saying they are having problems with patterns or ripping back! xoxoxo


That's disgraceful, probably caused by boredom, they must even be fed up with their video games by now. When found, I'd have them cleaning up the graffiti and picking up litter, that'd stop them getting bored!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Every other week might make more sense, I'd be waking up every morning wondering where the heck I was supposed to be that day!! :sm23:


I don't go anywhere and even I wonder where I should be lol! :sm09: There's somedays I laugh at myself. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> That's disgraceful, probably caused by boredom, they must even be fed up with their video games by now. When found, I'd have them cleaning up the graffiti and picking up litter, that'd stop them getting bored!!


What do they call those things that one has their head and arms locked in from the old days to publicly shame? They could be properly social distanced! :sm04: :sm23: :sm17:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The hairdressers and barbers here have circulated an online petition to the government to keep salons and shops closed as they can't safe distance, and the warm environment of dryers promotes droplet spread. I've seen locally some haircutters offering services at home on FB, and they were immediately chastised and told they were breaking protocol and to smarten up. Again some lack brain cells. :sm22: xoxox
> By the way.. you have too many bosses.


My hair is my biggest misery at the moment, I usually have it cut every three to four weeks and was due to have it cut when the lockdown started, my fault for procrastinating! It falls out horrendously when it gets longer than four inches, hence the house is littered with strands of white hair and I cannot get it into any reasonable style! I shall be first in the queue once they're open!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

I will love and leave you now June... need my beauty rest! Have a lovely afternoon. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's not the chair distancing they are protesting here but the closeness of actually having to make physical contact. You can't get around that. Hospitals are the worst for glutting administration... xoxoxox


Two metre long scissors?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> What do they call those things that one has their head and arms locked in from the old days to publicly shame? They could be properly social distanced! :sm04: :sm23: :sm17:


The stocks. xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> My hair is my biggest misery at the moment, I usually have it cut every three to four weeks and was due to have it cut when the lockdown started, my fault for procrastinating! It falls out horrendously when it gets longer than four inches, hence the house is littered with strands of white hair and I cannot get it into any reasonable style! I shall be first in the queue once they're open!!! xxxx


Mine grows fast too.. I could be "Cousin It" before I know it again. Many are getting "creative" with the shears, how about letting Pat have a go! I'm just kidding... xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> The stocks. xx


Thank you... you're so dependable. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Two metre long scissors?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I hear clippers do a good job and are fast lol!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Thank you... you're so dependable. xoxox


I'm getting all the praise today, inspirational and now dependable, big headed will be added to the list if I'm not careful. xx :sm23: :sm17:


----------



## jinx

If I had to pay I would be even angrier at the idiots that keep sending junk mail. We would have to pay at least $2.14 a week to get rid of it.



nitz8catz said:


> We don't have to pay during the pandemic, but usually we have to pay $3 CAD per bag/garbage bin. Recycling and compost pickup is free. We have a compost unit at the back of our property so we don't put our compost out for collection. Our composter has lovely soil for the gardens.


----------



## PurpleFi

The rhododendron opposite our house.


----------



## jinx

The neighbor had one red squirrel that I have watched from my window by my desk. I was sure the poor thing was retarded as it acted so weird. I looked forward to seeing him as he lifted my spirits. Yesterday my neighbor text that my red squirrel had done damage to their roof burrowing under the shingles and into the home. I will not be seeing my squirrel again. The neighbors have a huge bill to repair the damage.



Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it has gone a long way this time, it was a bit bigger than I usually buy but will have got 12 servings out of it so in the long run works out quite cheap. I think moles are solitary creatures so maybe he won't say anything. We had that problem with squirrels at The Barn, I'm sure they came racing up the valley as soon as I put some nuts out. xx


----------



## jinx

I believe messages were not posting for a few hours during the night. I was up from about 1 to 4 and there were no posts in watched topics or newest topics during that time.
Perhaps administration is working on letting the banded members back in. He has responded that he is working on it. ????



Islander said:


> Hi June, I wondered when a UK sister would show up... have you finished lunch yet? Or do you call it tea! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It is sunny, nice to look at. I'm not going outside until it warms up.
> Happy Cinco de Mayo. Anybody eating Mexican today? Or French, if you sided with the opposing side.
> Mum went to one of the garden centres to pick up her order for a garden. They had sent her an email that her order was ready. She joined a line that snaked through the parking lot and ended at the little building at the garden centre, where one of two employees was running through the garden centre and the main store picking out the order. Why send an email saying her order was ready when clearly it wasn't. She was in the line-up for 2 hours.
> And I forgot to call the dealership until 2:30pm and they closed at 3:00. I did try to book on-line but their scheduling system wasn't up and didn't recognize my car.
> Some idiots in Toronto broke into High Park to pee on the cherry blossom trees. Of course, this was all caught on video camera because the city had set up cameras so people could see the trees online. So now the police are looking for the idiots.
> I'm still knitting the first of my summer tops. I actually knit too many rows last night because I was on a roll, so now I have to take back 4 rows.


Sorry Mav having moules mariniere tonight, but that's cos I like it. Not that I sided with the wrong side. Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Confused. How can you be 10 feet from someone and cut their hair?



nitz8catz said:


> We have one near us who has taken out 2 of her chairs so they can maintain the six feet distance. She actually has about 10 feet. Now if she erected a barrier between the chairs. Maybe that was what the tarp was for?
> I once worked for a company that had 11 floors of management and 1 floor of workers. The bosses bosses boss actually cut most of the management below him when he first got the job, but they have crept in again since that time.


----------



## jinx

Main meal at noon is lunch and then evening meal is tea? Main meal in the evening is dinner and noon meal is ? 


London Girl said:


> Hi hun!! Lunch in about half an hour, DH is watching something incredibly noisy and scary-sounding on his computer so will have to wait until that finishes! Definitely call it lunch when it's in the middle of the day, tea if you've had your main meal at lunch time, dinner if it's the main meal in the evening!! Hope that makes sense!! How are you doing over there love? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi hun!! Lunch in about half an hour, DH is watching something incredibly noisy and scary-sounding on his computer so will have to wait until that finishes! Definitely call it lunch when it's in the middle of the day, tea if you've had your main meal at lunch time, dinner if it's the main meal in the evening!! Hope that makes sense!! How are you doing over there love? xxxx


Don't forget afternoon tea at 4 o'clock and supper????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Main meal at noon is lunch and then evening meal is tea? Main meal in the evening is dinner and noon meal is ?


We, in this house, call the main cooked meal dinner whenever we have it although usually between 12 and 1, it was always called dinner when we were growing up so has stuck with us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We, in this house, call the main cooked meal dinner whenever we have it although usually between 12 and 1, it was always called dinner when we were growing up so has stuck with us. xx


I agree dinner is main meal whenever. X


----------



## grandma susan

It's been sunny but cold. Marg has been up and we had a good chat. She sat in the warm porch while I sat on the stairs, we had a laugh. Then Marilyn, the lady who sits next to me at s and b , phoned and bless her she can talk for England, but it's fine, it's nice to hear her.

Did I tell you that my prescription was supposed to be delivered? Well it was...and everything was correct. There's some perks being 70, oh I heard some awful news today. Coronation street and emmerdale will not be on to after may/June. Now that's the limit......take my privelidges away but not my coronation street and emmerdale......I think they could have worked corona into the story. We could have folk talking to the cows and the pigs and keeping social distances. Haha???? So I don't know how we shall cope. ????

Karen says she is beginning to feel a bit better but I haven't seen her yet. It was a bit cold to sit where I do to see Her at the moment. I may try tomorrow. 

That's about all my news again so I'll leave it there just remember I love yawl....


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That's a lot of wonderful wildlife. You need night vision camera too!


It definitely could prove interesting. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very breezy London, not very warm out there either! Garage man with a new battery for the car coming on Friday, wonder if he knows it's a Bank Holiday for VE day?!! Then I shall be taking the car out for a regular weekly run from now on, probably not strictly allowed but I can't see the harm if I don't get out of the car! Looking forward to that!!
> 
> Nothing else to report, the next square is coming along nicely and the blanket is growing steadily.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and keep your chin up!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I took flowers to the crem in my car 10days ago. It gave little car a run out, and I was only out an hour all told. You are allowed to be out an hour and Devine a car is added in with the hour......you must keep it going June. I'm hoping to go on Saturday or Sunday. Stephen will have to bring my flowers for me.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It is sunny, nice to look at. I'm not going outside until it warms up.
> Happy Cinco de Mayo. Anybody eating Mexican today? Or French, if you sided with the opposing side.
> Mum went to one of the garden centres to pick up her order for a garden. They had sent her an email that her order was ready. She joined a line that snaked through the parking lot and ended at the little building at the garden centre, where one of two employees was running through the garden centre and the main store picking out the order. Why send an email saying her order was ready when clearly it wasn't. She was in the line-up for 2 hours.
> And I forgot to call the dealership until 2:30pm and they closed at 3:00. I did try to book on-line but their scheduling system wasn't up and didn't recognize my car.
> Some idiots in Toronto broke into High Park to pee on the cherry blossom trees. Of course, this was all caught on video camera because the city had set up cameras so people could see the trees online. So now the police are looking for the idiots.
> 
> I wonder what these police will use to identify the culprits....hahaha. They should show them on tv. Try to embarrass them.
> I'm still knitting the first of my summer tops. I actually knit too many rows last night because I was on a roll, so now I have to take back 4 rows.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> The rhododendron opposite our house.


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> My hair is my biggest misery at the moment, I usually have it cut every three to four weeks and was due to have it cut when the lockdown started, my fault for procrastinating! It falls out horrendously when it gets longer than four inches, hence the house is littered with strands of white hair and I cannot get it into any reasonable style! I shall be first in the queue once they're open!!! xxxx


Sorry June but I might just come with you. Mines driving me insane.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Main meal at noon is lunch and then evening meal is tea? Main meal in the evening is dinner and noon meal is ?


And then there's always supper???????????? only uk could do that


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> And then there's always supper???????????? only uk could do that


Do you have to be in jammies to have supper?


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mine grows fast too.. I could be "Cousin It" before I know it again. Many are getting "creative" with the shears, how about letting Pat have a go! I'm just kidding... xoxoxo


Ooooh, I hope so!! I do his with the electric buzz cutters, maybe that style would suit me?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> The rhododendron opposite our house.


Always admire that when I on my way in - or out!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The neighbor had one red squirrel that I have watched from my window by my desk. I was sure the poor thing was retarded as it acted so weird. I looked forward to seeing him as he lifted my spirits. Yesterday my neighbor text that my red squirrel had done damage to their roof burrowing under the shingles and into the home. I will not be seeing my squirrel again. The neighbors have a huge bill to repair the damage.


Who would have thought that such a sweet little fluffy creature could do that much damage?!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Confused. How can you be 10 feet from someone and cut their hair?


10 foot scissors?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Main meal at noon is lunch and then evening meal is tea? Main meal in the evening is dinner and noon meal is ?


You've got me confused now!!If you have 'dinner' in the evening, midday meal is lunch - I think!! :sm26: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Don't forget afternoon tea at 4 o'clock and supper????????


Oooh, afternoon tea, near the sea somewhere.....................! Sigh.......... :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I agree dinner is main meal whenever. X


Yes, I also agree with that!! Maybe we're getting somewhere!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It's been sunny but cold. Marg has been up and we had a good chat. She sat in the warm porch while I sat on the stairs, we had a laugh. Then Marilyn, the lady who sits next to me at s and b , phoned and bless her she can talk for England, but it's fine, it's nice to hear her.
> 
> Did I tell you that my prescription was supposed to be delivered? Well it was...and everything was correct. There's some perks being 70, oh I heard some awful news today. Coronation street and emmerdale will not be on to after may/June. Now that's the limit......take my privelidges away but not my coronation street and emmerdale......I think they could have worked corona into the story. We could have folk talking to the cows and the pigs and keeping social distances. Haha???? So I don't know how we shall cope. ????
> 
> Karen says she is beginning to feel a bit better but I haven't seen her yet. It was a bit cold to sit where I do to see Her at the moment. I may try tomorrow.
> 
> That's about all my news again so I'll leave it there just remember I love yawl....


Yeah, that kind of ruined my day too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I took flowers to the crem in my car 10days ago. It gave little car a run out, and I was only out an hour all told. You are allowed to be out an hour and Devine a car is added in with the hour......you must keep it going June. I'm hoping to go on Saturday or Sunday. Stephen will have to bring my flowers for me.


Tee hee, my sister suggested putting a bag of groceries from my cupboard in the back of the car so I can say I've been shopping for essentials! Then she told me that she knows of several people that have been fined for being too far away from home! Mind you, she does live at the coast! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, I hope so!! I do his with the electric buzz cutters, maybe that style would suit me?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


DON'T YOU DARE!!! XX


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes, I also agree with that!! Maybe we're getting somewhere!!!


Brunch? Xxx


----------



## jinx

Our main meal is called dinner, whether it is served at noon or the evening. Noon meal is usually lunch as often the main meal is eaten at night when the entire family may be home. Tea is what confuses me. Do you have 4 meals a day? Can we all agree the morning meal is breakfast?



London Girl said:


> Yes, I also agree with that!! Maybe we're getting somewhere!!!


----------



## jinx

Combination of breakfast and lunch. BR luNCH


PurpleFi said:


> Brunch? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok here is the meal time planner.

Breakfast
11sis with a snack or Brunch
Lunch
Afternoon Tea or if you are in France Petite goute
Dinner
Supper

Coffe, tea, snacks and wine should be liberally interspersed throught the day

Oh and don't forget.....Midnight Feast

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, I hope so!! I do his with the electric buzz cutters, maybe that style would suit me?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You would look great with it. xxxooo :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You've got me confused now!!If you have 'dinner' in the evening, midday meal is lunch - I think!! :sm26: :sm23:


That's how we say it. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It amazes me how often you eat. Especially since I have seen the size of several of the serving you get at restaurant. You must be doing something right as you all are much thinner than I am.


PurpleFi said:


> Ok here is the meal time planner.
> 
> Breakfast
> 11sis with a snack or Brunch
> Lunch
> Afternoon Tea or if you are in France Petite goute
> Dinner
> Supper
> 
> Coffe, tea, snacks and wine should be liberally interspersed throught the day
> 
> Oh and don't forget.....Midnight Feast
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, I hope so!! I do his with the electric buzz cutters, maybe that style would suit me?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Different. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Brunch? Xxx


Nah that's breakfast and lunch. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Our main meal is called dinner, whether it is served at noon or the evening. Noon meal is usually lunch as often the main meal is eaten at night when the entire family may be home. Tea is what confuses me. Do you have 4 meals a day? Can we all agree the morning meal is breakfast?


DH has breakfast when he gets up, dinner about 12-1 and tea (bread and butter, various infills) biscuits, and creme caramel. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> It amazes me how often you eat. Especially since I have seen the size of several of the serving you get at restaurant. You must be doing something right as you all are much thinner than I am.


Sorry Jinx, I don't necessarily eat all these meals. I have to eat little and often. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> DON'T YOU DARE!!! XX


 :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Ok here is the meal time planner.
> 
> Breakfast
> 11sis with a snack or Brunch
> Lunch
> Afternoon Tea or if you are in France Petite goute
> Dinner
> Supper
> 
> Coffe, tea, snacks and wine should be liberally interspersed throught the day
> 
> Oh and don't forget.....Midnight Feast
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


I felt stuffed just reading that. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I felt stuffed just reading that. xxxx


Me, too! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

☺????????????Hello all of my Sisters, I am so happy to be back on here, but I do think the Weather Gods are telling me; that it was not their fault, when I couldn't access this site. Today we have gale force winds, and clouds, which is plenty of things going on, to interfere with Internet access! It is also quite cold, for me; so I hope that all of you are now getting the Lovely Spring temperatures, to keep you ruce and warm!
ATM, I have been trying to watch a film, made of the book "My Sweet Audrina", written by *V.C. Andrews*; who also wrote the Series of Books " Flowers in The Attic"; the books were well written, but the films don't seem to do the books justice!
I will now begin the gigantic task, of catching up on those days of "no connection" ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> The rhododendron opposite our house.


That is incredible Josephine and so ???? PURPLE! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> It's been sunny but cold. Marg has been up and we had a good chat. She sat in the warm porch while I sat on the stairs, we had a laugh. Then Marilyn, the lady who sits next to me at s and b , phoned and bless her she can talk for England, but it's fine, it's nice to hear her.
> 
> Did I tell you that my prescription was supposed to be delivered? Well it was...and everything was correct. There's some perks being 70, oh I heard some awful news today. Coronation street and emmerdale will not be on to after may/June. Now that's the limit......take my privelidges away but not my coronation street and emmerdale......I think they could have worked corona into the story. We could have folk talking to the cows and the pigs and keeping social distances. Haha???? So I don't know how we shall cope. ????
> 
> Karen says she is beginning to feel a bit better but I haven't seen her yet. It was a bit cold to sit where I do to see Her at the moment. I may try tomorrow.
> 
> That's about all my news again so I'll leave it there just remember I love yawl....


I saw my neighbours while they were walking past the house, it was so good to see their smiles! That would be a nice idea for an animation... Ted would be in it too!


----------



## Islander

Quick artist's impression of me with a buzz cut!!!

heheheheheh!!!! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


PurpleFi wrote:
DON'T YOU DARE!!! XX

Go ahead June... take the dare!!! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> ☺????????????Hello all of my Sisters, I am so happy to be back on here, but I do think the Weather Gods are telling me; that it was not their fault, when I couldn't access this site. Today we have gale force winds, and clouds, which is plenty of things going on, to interfere with Internet access! It is also quite cold, for me; so I hope that all of you are now getting the Lovely Spring temperatures, to keep you ruce and warm!
> ATM, I have been trying to watch a film, made of the book "My Sweet Audrina", written by *V.C. Andrews*; who also wrote the Series of Books " Flowers in The Attic"; the books were well written, but the films don't seem to do the books justice!
> I will now begin the gigantic task, of catching up on those days of "no connection" ???????? xoxoxo


Hello Judi, I am just getting ready to go to bed, what's for supper over the pond! I hope you warm up soon. xoxoxox


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, I hope so!! I do his with the electric buzz cutters, maybe that style would suit me?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Many years ago, while I was stiIl working, I needed a hair cut, and for some reason, I was unable to get an appointment, so DH & I did it together. I ey the parts that I could see, in the front, and sides; and DH did the back of my hair; and it looked very good. No-one believed that it wasn't done by a hair dresser! 
So June, if you are game enough, you too. could have a free hair cut! ????‍♀????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, I also agree with that!! Maybe we're getting somewhere!!!


I grew up with the 3 meals being:- Breakfast in the morning; Lunch in the middle of the day; and tea is the evening meal! I'd never heard of Dinner even being a meal, until after I left my parents home, and that's still what I use! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. A bit chilly this morning but should soon warm up, we're promised a few very warm days then at the weekend back to Winter, with even some wintery showers in some places. Nothing to prepare today so might block my LAST shawl, it's a big chunky one and trying to convince myself it doesn't really need blocking. Then I think I'll stay home and knit. Have a safe one. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Many years ago, while I was stiIl working, I needed a hair cut, and for some reason, I was unable to get an appointment, so DH & I did it together. I ey the parts that I could see, in the front, and sides; and DH did the back of my hair; and it looked very good. No-one believed that it wasn't done by a hair dresser!
> So June, if you are game enough, you too. could have a free hair cut! ????‍♀????????


I'll pop over there and get Mr E to do the back!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's beautiful warm day and I will be spending it in the garden potting on the many tomato plants I seemed to have aquired.

Yesterday I sorted out my sunhats, six of them, and altered four so that they fitted better.

Happy Wednesday everyone.xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It is misty out, but supposed to be sunny later.
Pandemic idiocy continues. 3 teens skateboarded along the raised highway in Toronto. There are still a lot of cars on the roads.
The fox family under the boardwalk in the east end of Toronto are still drawing people in too close. There is now a camera man there all the time to try to keep people away from the foxes. The babies have not been vaccinated for rabies yet, so if they bit anyone, the entire family would have to be put down. That isn't stopping people from getting too close to the fox babies. They are cute.
Mum is going to the grocery store this morning. We don't need much, just lettuce, tomatoes, anything salad-ish.
I had to take a bunch of rows out of my first summer top. I didn't read the instructions right. Oh well, I get to knit them again.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's beautiful warm day and I will be spending it in the garden potting on the many tomato plants I seemed to have aquired.
> 
> Yesterday I sorted out my sunhats, six of them, and altered four so that they fitted better.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone.xxx


Happy Wednesday.
You're lucky. I've only been able to find one of my baseball caps. I haven't found any sunhats yet. I blame the multi-label boxes downstairs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. A bit chilly this morning but should soon warm up, we're promised a few very warm days then at the weekend back to Winter, with even some wintery showers in some places. Nothing to prepare today so might block my LAST shawl, it's a big chunky one and trying to convince myself it doesn't really need blocking. Then I think I'll stay home and knit. Have a safe one. xx


You should try a brioche shawl. They don't need blocking. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I grew up with the 3 meals being:- Breakfast in the morning; Lunch in the middle of the day; and tea is the evening meal! I'd never heard of Dinner even being a meal, until after I left my parents home, and that's still what I use! ???? xoxoxo


When I was working at work, I had breakfast, morning tea, lunch, afternoon tea, and dinner. (Sometimes a snack before bed). I've cut out the teas, as my meals are closer together now. And it is easy to grab a cookie or a piece of cake if I feel peckish.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Many years ago, while I was stiIl working, I needed a hair cut, and for some reason, I was unable to get an appointment, so DH & I did it together. I ey the parts that I could see, in the front, and sides; and DH did the back of my hair; and it looked very good. No-one believed that it wasn't done by a hair dresser!
> So June, if you are game enough, you too. could have a free hair cut! ðââï¸ð¤ð¤£


I was brave and gave DD the scissors. She cut my hair a little short, and it's just a blunt cut. I trimmed the front a little. It will grow quickly. It was just getting too long to wash easily.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You should try a brioche shawl. They don't need blocking. :sm01:


Yes I keep looking at brioche, get confused and stop looking. I am NOT knitting any more shawls until I can get rid of what I've got. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Selfies are hard to take. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I saw my neighbours while they were walking past the house, it was so good to see their smiles! That would be a nice idea for an animation... Ted would be in it too!


Mum and I were sitting on the front porch when it was warmer, people-watching. It was nice to watch the neighbours walking their dogs, and taking the kids for a walk.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> ☺????????????Hello all of my Sisters, I am so happy to be back on here, but I do think the Weather Gods are telling me; that it was not their fault, when I couldn't access this site. Today we have gale force winds, and clouds, which is plenty of things going on, to interfere with Internet access! It is also quite cold, for me; so I hope that all of you are now getting the Lovely Spring temperatures, to keep you ruce and warm!
> ATM, I have been trying to watch a film, made of the book "My Sweet Audrina", written by *V.C. Andrews*; who also wrote the Series of Books " Flowers in The Attic"; the books were well written, but the films don't seem to do the books justice!
> I will now begin the gigantic task, of catching up on those days of "no connection" ???????? xoxoxo


I've seen few movies that did the books justice.
I hope the winds don't blow out your connection again.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry Jinx, I don't necessarily eat all these meals. I have to eat little and often. Xx


I'm trying to eat less at a time. Especially when I'm not walking as much these days. (I don't have the walk to/from the parking garage every working day)


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It amazes me how often you eat. Especially since I have seen the size of several of the serving you get at restaurant. You must be doing something right as you all are much thinner than I am.


When I was in York, we had a fish and chips dinner around 1pm. It was HUGE. By the way, I love mushy peas. :sm11:
My meals in the US were just as big. I was gobsmacked at the size of the steaks in the grocery store. And your potato chip (crisp) bags were actually filled to the top and not half air like they are here. Although we have many more flavours of potato chip (crisp) up here. Like "chicken wing" and "maple bacon".


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Combination of breakfast and lunch. BR luNCH


We do that on the weekend, since we usually get up later on the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Our main meal is called dinner, whether it is served at noon or the evening. Noon meal is usually lunch as often the main meal is eaten at night when the entire family may be home. Tea is what confuses me. Do you have 4 meals a day? Can we all agree the morning meal is breakfast?


Mum has always had her evening meal between 4-5pm. My Oma introduced me to tea, as she had her evening meal later, and I couldn't last that long.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Tee hee, my sister suggested putting a bag of groceries from my cupboard in the back of the car so I can say I've been shopping for essentials! Then she told me that she knows of several people that have been fined for being too far away from home! Mind you, she does live at the coast! xxxx


We don't have fines for being too far away from home. Everything is too far from home.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yeah, that kind of ruined my day too!! xxxx


Our soaps are showing re-runs from 20 years ago. It's kind of nice to see the actors when they were much younger.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oooh, afternoon tea, near the sea somewhere.....................! Sigh.......... :sm16: :sm09:


Anything near the sea, or a large lake. Right now I'd take a small lake.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Who would have thought that such a sweet little fluffy creature could do that much damage?!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


They chew and they claw and they seem to be very muscular. I've seen our squirrels tear metal bird feeders apart to get at the seed.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, I hope so!! I do his with the electric buzz cutters, maybe that style would suit me?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Too short. Do you have the extenders for the buzz cutters. 2" long all over might work. Just make sure those extenders don't fall off.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It is sunny, nice to look at. I'm not going outside until it warms up.
> Happy Cinco de Mayo. Anybody eating Mexican today? Or French, if you sided with the opposing side.
> Mum went to one of the garden centres to pick up her order for a garden. They had sent her an email that her order was ready. She joined a line that snaked through the parking lot and ended at the little building at the garden centre, where one of two employees was running through the garden centre and the main store picking out the order. Why send an email saying her order was ready when clearly it wasn't. She was in the line-up for 2 hours.
> And I forgot to call the dealership until 2:30pm and they closed at 3:00. I did try to book on-line but their scheduling system wasn't up and didn't recognize my car.
> Some idiots in Toronto broke into High Park to pee on the cherry blossom trees. Of course, this was all caught on video camera because the city had set up cameras so people could see the trees online. So now the police are looking for the idiots.
> I'm still knitting the first of my summer tops. I actually knit too many rows last night because I was on a roll, so now I have to take back 4 rows.





grandma susan said:


> I wonder what these police will use to identify the culprits....hahaha. They should show them on tv. Try to embarrass them.


They did show the video on TV. Multiple times. "Please help us identify these individuals. One has a unique bike. That should help"
So now they are infamous. They probably like there 15 minutes of fame. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It's been sunny but cold. Marg has been up and we had a good chat. She sat in the warm porch while I sat on the stairs, we had a laugh. Then Marilyn, the lady who sits next to me at s and b , phoned and bless her she can talk for England, but it's fine, it's nice to hear her.
> 
> Did I tell you that my prescription was supposed to be delivered? Well it was...and everything was correct. There's some perks being 70, oh I heard some awful news today. Coronation street and emmerdale will not be on to after may/June. Now that's the limit......take my privelidges away but not my coronation street and emmerdale......I think they could have worked corona into the story. We could have folk talking to the cows and the pigs and keeping social distances. Haha???? So I don't know how we shall cope. ????
> 
> Karen says she is beginning to feel a bit better but I haven't seen her yet. It was a bit cold to sit where I do to see Her at the moment. I may try tomorrow.
> 
> That's about all my news again so I'll leave it there just remember I love yawl....


It's nice that you can have talks with your neighbours. I haven't had a long conversation with anyone outside of the two that I live with, for months. (Except that odd phone call from my brother)
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

There will be a repatriation ceremony for some of our soldiers who were killed in a helicopter crash. We always have bridge gatherings to pay our respects along the highway of heros when the remains are taken from the army base in Trenton to the coroner in Toronto. I'm not sure how that is going to work with physical distancing.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Confused. How can you be 10 feet from someone and cut their hair?


The chairs are 10 feet apart. The hair cutters have full gowns and masks. And each area has to be sanitized between customers.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry Mav having moules mariniere tonight, but that's cos I like it. Not that I sided with the wrong side. Xxxx


We had mexican chicken and black bean wraps.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The neighbor had one red squirrel that I have watched from my window by my desk. I was sure the poor thing was retarded as it acted so weird. I looked forward to seeing him as he lifted my spirits. Yesterday my neighbor text that my red squirrel had done damage to their roof burrowing under the shingles and into the home. I will not be seeing my squirrel again. The neighbors have a huge bill to repair the damage.


Our squirrels go "nutty" every once and a while where they are jumping around and doing somersaults. I think ours are too well fed to be serious.
We keep an eye on ours to make sure they aren't getting into the eaves and attic.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> The rhododendron opposite our house.


Beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mine grows fast too.. I could be "Cousin It" before I know it again. Many are getting "creative" with the shears, how about letting Pat have a go! I'm just kidding... xoxoxo


If your's is long enough, pull it over your shoulder and just trim an inch off the ends.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Had a few questionable days but I think were back on track now! Mom was without heat for the weekend.. this is the person I talk to at least 3 times a day and she didn't mention anything because she didn't want to bother me. :sm16: She forgets I'm "the fixer"
> 
> :sm02: xoxox


I'm glad your mum finally got her heat back.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Every other week might make more sense, I'd be waking up every morning wondering where the heck I was supposed to be that day!! :sm23:


I have been known to go to work when I was scheduled for a single day off work. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Have a productive day Mav! :sm24: xoxox


It was really quiet yesterday. At one point my connection reset and I didn't realize it for an hour. (oops)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I keep looking at brioche, get confused and stop looking. I am NOT knitting any more shawls until I can get rid of what I've got. xx


Try a 2 colour brioche cowl with no increases or decreases. 2 colour brioche in the round only has 2 rows. Each row only works one colour and each row has only slipped stitches or a knit motion, or slipped stitches and a purl motion. If you can knit-2-together, or purl-2-together, slip stitches purlwise and yarn over, then I know you can do a 2 colour brioche cowl. The only tricky stitches are the ones near your beginning of round marker.

If you want to try single colour try this:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glisk
One repeating row, once you are past the set up. I taught one of my craft circle friends how to do this one when she had been drinking. She made a lovely scarf.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and help mum with the shopping list.
Everyone have a great, safe day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I was brave and gave DD the scissors. She cut my hair a little short, and it's just a blunt cut. I trimmed the front a little. It will grow quickly. It was just getting too long to wash easily.


Nice hair, well done your DD! That's a really nice photo of you Nitz!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> When I was in York, we had a fish and chips dinner around 1pm. It was HUGE. By the way, I love mushy peas. :sm11:
> My meals in the US were just as big. I was gobsmacked at the size of the steaks in the grocery store. And your potato chip (crisp) bags were actually filled to the top and not half air like they are here. Although we have many more flavours of potato chip (crisp) up here. Like "chicken wing" and "maple bacon".


Yum!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our soaps are showing re-runs from 20 years ago. It's kind of nice to see the actors when they were much younger.


I fully expect that's what we'll be getting before too long!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Too short. Do you have the extenders for the buzz cutters. 2" long all over might work. Just make sure those extenders don't fall off.


No extenders, threw them out! I will just have to put up with it but I just read somewhere that hairdressers won't be open until the end of July!! :sm06: :sm03: :sm14:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, blue skies and sun but still very cool. 10c. I've been to see Karen this morning. I sit out the front in the sun with my winter coat and cardigan on and shout through the open window. Not ideal but I feel so sad for her and apart from that I want to see her, I haven't seen marg today. ????????

I've sorted all the rubbish and bins out and mixed some birdseed and fats up together because the birds are hungry. Marg won't let John feed the birds til all this is over. What the heck corona has to do with feeding the birds I'm lost if I don't know. She does have some stupid thoughts. For 6mths now I keep telling her I don't watch coronation street and emmerdale until after I've recorded the omnibuses if she asked me once she asks me a thousand times if I'm up to date, and it's all because she wants to tell me what's happened. Well, she's only gone and done it again. Well...she not coming up today for a chat, she will have to make their dinner and can't use coming to see me an excuse to make it. ???? Hahah I'm not biting !,,,yesterday I was talking about the soaps that I thought they should introduce the virus into the programme well, today they reckon that when coronation street comes back, they are going to do that. I don't know about emmerdale. This could be a good excuse of getting rid of some bad acting...

If I had my choice, I'd get rid of Kate tates little granddaughter. Gosh she's a squeaky kid. I think she must belong to someone on set because the kid can't act fofr twopence. And her father (in the programme ) is the same. So is get rid of those and Mandy dingle I can't understand a word she says, she whispers.

As for coronation street I'd have to think hard. Ken always got on my nerves but he's on the way out anyway. There must be someone I could do without, oh yes.....Marie and Garry. And maybe Peter. I should be on the hiring team. Hahaha.

Well, there's nothing else to talk about. So I'm going to catch up. Remember I love yawl....


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, I hope so!! I do his with the electric buzz cutters, maybe that style would suit me?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Doesn't hair change your image.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> You've got me confused now!!If you have 'dinner' in the evening, midday meal is lunch - I think!! :sm26: :sm23:


Then when can I get my supper???? Maybe we should have more meals a day


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Brunch? Xxx


Why don't we just eat all day and be done with it


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Our main meal is called dinner, whether it is served at noon or the evening. Noon meal is usually lunch as often the main meal is eaten at night when the entire family may be home. Tea is what confuses me. Do you have 4 meals a day? Can we all agree the morning meal is breakfast?


I don't eat breakfast....☕☕☕ Just coffees and fruit juice unless I'm in a hotel then I'll have a cholesterol breakfast of bacon and eggs with all the trimmings.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Ok here is the meal time planner.
> 
> Breakfast
> 11sis with a snack or Brunch
> Lunch
> Afternoon Tea or if you are in France Petite goute
> Dinner
> Supper
> 
> Coffe, tea, snacks and wine should be liberally interspersed throught the day
> 
> Oh and don't forget.....Midnight Feast
> 
> I like my treats for bed. And my werther a sugars free. Oh I like to eat a lot, you don't get to my size by all this healthy eating business. ????
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> It amazes me how often you eat. Especially since I have seen the size of several of the serving you get at restaurant. You must be doing something right as you all are much thinner than I am.


Jinx when Albert and me and sue and Stephen first went to Florida in 1986 (we didn't have the boys) s and s we only 16, we couldn't believe the size of the plates of food we were given. One plate would have well and truely done two of us. Then slowly but surely uk started to do the same thing. Our portions used to be half portions to what we ate on holiday. Now I think we are very much the same as Florida. We have a lot more well built people in our uk now. But a lot of it is through take away meals. It's a different way of life now. I'm not a healthy eater at all, but I still can't eat the uk portions now.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's beautiful warm day and I will be spending it in the garden potting on the many tomato plants I seemed to have aquired.
> 
> Yesterday I sorted out my sunhats, six of them, and altered four so that they fitted better.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone.xxx


 Is your head shrinking love?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I was brave and gave DD the scissors. She cut my hair a little short, and it's just a blunt cut. I trimmed the front a little. It will grow quickly. It was just getting too long to wash easily.


She can donor me any day....Mav you are looking well. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has always had her evening meal between 4-5pm. My Oma introduced me to tea, as she had her evening meal later, and I couldn't last that long.


When I used to look after the boys, when they were little and mam was at work, we used to have elevense and they thought it was a lovely treat. It was usually fruit and a biscuit. When they slept they would have cereal for supper and then when they went to bed they always used to ask for a treat while watching the to or reading their books. It was usually a biscuit and a glass of milk....oh how I miss those days when they stayed here, they will never do it now. It's sad when eras come to an end. But I enjoyed every minute.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Our soaps are showing re-runs from 20 years ago. It's kind of nice to see the actors when they were much younger.


Yeah, ours is also. I watch coronation street the year is 1992 at the moment I think. I don't watch emmerdale, I tried but the acting was too wooden. (Not a lots changed really)


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I was brave and gave DD the scissors. She cut my hair a little short, and it's just a blunt cut. I trimmed the front a little. It will grow quickly. It was just getting too long to wash easily.


She did a great job, Mav, and you look wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It is misty out, but supposed to be sunny later.
> Pandemic idiocy continues. 3 teens skateboarded along the raised highway in Toronto. There are still a lot of cars on the roads.
> The fox family under the boardwalk in the east end of Toronto are still drawing people in too close. There is now a camera man there all the time to try to keep people away from the foxes. The babies have not been vaccinated for rabies yet, so if they bit anyone, the entire family would have to be put down. That isn't stopping people from getting too close to the fox babies. They are cute.
> Mum is going to the grocery store this morning. We don't need much, just lettuce, tomatoes, anything salad-ish.
> I had to take a bunch of rows out of my first summer top. I didn't read the instructions right. Oh well, I get to knit them again.


Had a baby fox in the garden today and Bentley chased it. X


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I was brave and gave DD the scissors. She cut my hair a little short, and it's just a blunt cut. I trimmed the front a little. It will grow quickly. It was just getting too long to wash easily.


Hair looks lovely and so do you. Being at home suites you. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, blue skies and sun but still very cool. 10c. I've been to see Karen this morning. I sit out the front in the sun with my winter coat and cardigan on and shout through the open window. Not ideal but I feel so sad for her and apart from that I want to see her, I haven't seen marg today. ????????
> 
> I've sorted all the rubbish and bins out and mixed some birdseed and fats up together because the birds are hungry. Marg won't let John feed the birds til all this is over. What the heck corona has to do with feeding the birds I'm lost if I don't know. She does have some stupid thoughts. For 6mths now I keep telling her I don't watch coronation street and emmerdale until after I've recorded the omnibuses if she asked me once she asks me a thousand times if I'm up to date, and it's all because she wants to tell me what's happened. Well, she's only gone and done it again. Well...she not coming up today for a chat, she will have to make their dinner and can't use coming to see me an excuse to make it. ???? Hahah I'm not biting !,,,yesterday I was talking about the soaps that I thought they should introduce the virus into the programme well, today they reckon that when coronation street comes back, they are going to do that. I don't know about emmerdale. This could be a good excuse of getting rid of some bad acting...
> 
> If I had my choice, I'd get rid of Kate tates little granddaughter. Gosh she's a squeaky kid. I think she must belong to someone on set because the kid can't act fofr twopence. And her father (in the programme ) is the same. So is get rid of those and Mandy dingle I can't understand a word she says, she whispers.
> 
> As for coronation street I'd have to think hard. Ken always got on my nerves but he's on the way out anyway. There must be someone I could do without, oh yes.....Marie and Garry. And maybe Peter. I should be on the hiring team. Hahaha.
> 
> Well, there's nothing else to talk about. So I'm going to catch up. Remember I love yawl....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Is your head shrinking love?


No, the hats have always been too big xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Doesn't hair change your image.


Doesn't it drive how you feel too?!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Then when can I get my supper???? Maybe we should have more meals a day


Ill drink to that!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> When I used to look after the boys, when they were little and mam was at work, we used to have elevense and they thought it was a lovely treat. It was usually fruit and a biscuit. When they slept they would have cereal for supper and then when they went to bed they always used to ask for a treat while watching the to or reading their books. It was usually a biscuit and a glass of milk....oh how I miss those days when they stayed here, they will never do it now. It's sad when eras come to an end. But I enjoyed every minute.


I can understand that. My two still love to come here cos we let them do as they like! I expect that will come to an end eventually. Oh but I don't half miss them now, I'd swap all my yarn for a cuddle!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Doesn't it drive how you feel too?!!!


Feeling very hippie atm! Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Feeling very hippie atm! Xx


Feeling very scruffy atm!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Feeling very scruffy atm!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Thats allowed xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I was brave and gave DD the scissors. She cut my hair a little short, and it's just a blunt cut. I trimmed the front a little. It will grow quickly. It was just getting too long to wash easily.


It looks very nice. I always use to cut my moms hair and knew one style. I would rock the scissors for each small bunch I took and that gave it some blending. I've been taking meds 4 times a day skipping food 2 hours before and 1 hour after plus a second type once a day with food. Got some help with a schedule thank goodness. It just put me on the edge of normal. Tomorrow I see the doctor and don't know her purpose for seeing me which has me worried. I would have asked but thought I might not want to know for sure. I e tried to find a way to end sons hat so it is like a bowl on top not seamed not gathered. Found a pattern on yiutube which ends 2x2 rib in pattern but it didn't look like a bowl on top seems gathered. I found bloated dead critter on my driveway under my car. Don't see any cause of ihow it died. I think it was a very old groundhog. construction might have been the cause they have big trucks digging up house foundations in the field. It was so lovely with natural plants nobody likes trees or nature here anymore. Just ruining it with houses and businesses. Built 2 banks where lovely brush was. My opinion there are too many banks aLready. NIce to catch up a bit. Thanks for being here.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Mum and I were sitting on the front porch when it was warmer, people-watching. It was nice to watch the neighbours walking their dogs, and taking the kids for a walk.


I am thinking about the East Coast again... we must talk. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Feeling very scruffy atm!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I just have to worry about bangs mostly, otherwise I can't see. I have some thinning shears I use as well, that's the only hair dressing skills I have. Mr J has no problem looking like Rip Van Winkle. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> She can donor me any day....Mav you are looking well. Xx


Mav looks fantastic, that's great hair length for you. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Our squirrels go "nutty" every once and a while where they are jumping around and doing somersaults. I think ours are too well fed to be serious.
> We keep an eye on ours to make sure they aren't getting into the eaves and attic.


Nutty= Spring and Love! :sm09:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad your mum finally got her heat back.


Mom's back door has a window in it, and she's recently decided she needs bars on the window for safety.
She got mad at me when I suggested a solid door would be easier. Nope, she wanted to be able to see what was bothering her! I'm wondering if she has cabin fever from being locked down?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> It was really quiet yesterday. At one point my connection reset and I didn't realize it for an hour. (oops)


Something has your attention.. is it a squirrel? :sm23:


----------



## Islander

My newest fridge decided to take the day off yesterday. Luckily I kept the old one.. I didn't want to overload it, so did a clean out. You know food that gets pushed to the back that you want to turn into something else... 2 bags for the garbage bin. Surprise, a bear has woken up. It's amazing how they can open jars.. Dumb of me, I know better.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk and that's about it, nothing to report, nowhere to go, plenty of things to do but don't feel like doing anything that I really should be doing so will wait until everyone else is up and see what's going on. Stay safe. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I can understand that. My two still love to come here cos we let them do as they like! I expect that will come to an end eventually. Oh but I don't half miss them now, I'd swap all my yarn for a cuddle!! xxxx


I do agree with you June, I am really missing Sissy and her family, we haven't seen them in person, since New Years Eve, but restrictions are being lifted on Monday, but only within the State, because some of the other States still have active cases of the Virus, and we really don't want any new cases, when we haven't had any for over a fortnight?
We are going to check first, but we are going to visit them next weekend, they are waiting for us to come!

I have seen 3 of my DGD's, and 2 of my DD's, every Sunday, and my youngest DD came up for the Mother's Day Weekend, under Compassionate reasons, due to my age, which mad her very happy that she didn't have to break the Restrictions.
I am really looking forward to being able to take a drive, to see my DD's again! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Feeling very scruffy atm!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I got DD3 to cut my hair, a tiny bit, last sunday when we visited, she was very nervous, but she only cut about 1/2 an inch off, and that was only the tip of each curl at the bottom of my hair, which is now below my shoulders; I don't know if I will ever have very short hair again!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Jinx when Albert and me and sue and Stephen first went to Florida in 1986 (we didn't have the boys) s and s we only 16, we couldn't believe the size of the plates of food we were given. One plate would have well and truely done two of us. Then slowly but surely uk started to do the same thing. Our portions used to be half portions to what we ate on holiday. Now I think we are very much the same as Florida. We have a lot more well built people in our uk now. But a lot of it is through take away meals. It's a different way of life now. I'm not a healthy eater at all, but I still can't eat the uk portions now.


Susan, I think those super sized meals have made it around the entire world. When MII was still with us, and still quite well, when ever we took her out for a meal, her andI would share a meal, she would have the salads, or vegetable part of the meal, and I would have the meat part of the meal, it worked perfectly! Now when we go out to eat, I will take a dish with me, and take home what ever I don't eat, and either eat it later, or give it to Mint; she usually has it for her right meal! But the meals now, are definitely large enough to feed 2 people, although when I was younger, and had heavy lifting included in my job, I probably would have been able to eat 2 of these serve sizes, but definitely not now!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surey. It's another beautiful day the birds are singing and the lovely tigers eye iris are opening.

Did some crochet last night, hadn't one any for ages and I really enjoyed it. More pottering in the garden planned for today.

Happy Thursday everyone and stay safe. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'll pop over there and get Mr E to do the back!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Ok, He does a good job!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I was brave and gave DD the scissors. She cut my hair a little short, and it's just a blunt cut. I trimmed the front a little. It will grow quickly. It was just getting too long to wash easily.


You look wonderful Mav, and there seems to be a slight Impish twinkle in your eye! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well the time has come for me to sign off, as my phone is almost flat now, so have a great day, I will return at some time later! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well the time has come for me to sign off, as my phone is almost flat now, so have a great day, I will return at some time later! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It is supposed to rain today but I can see patches of blue sky.
On Saturday, hardware supply stores can open. There will be plexiglass cages around the cashiers and arrows on the floor to direct customers one way. They will also have to take a buggy inside to maintain physical distancing. On Monday, retailers located at street level will be able to open for curbside pickup only. Some of the streets in Toronto will become pedestrian and bicycle only streets to try to maintain distancing once these retailers open. Unfortunately, 60% of employees say that they are not comfortable going back yet.
My employer is talking about having everyone back in 2 weeks. That triggered an episode from DD. I may end up living in a tent in the back yard for a while. I'm not thrilled with going in either. My workplace is the germiest, most virus infested place that I know of. I have seen the facilities people wipe the outside of the toilets with a rag and then wipe the countertop in the washroom. I reported that person, but I doubt that anything was changed. And that building has always had a problem with turning the ventilation up. We complain all the time that we can smell diesel fumes when the trucks come to the loading bay, but they don't turn the ventilation up because then they would have to turn the heating and air con up.
I can't get my winter tires off until June 11, but they will call me and reschedule if the province allows them to open longer hours.
I'm almost to the point on my summer top where I break the yarn on the back and start knitting the front. I'm not sure about this yarn. It's 100% silk. Silk makes me sweat and this is lumpy yarn that does knit smoothly. But I want to use it and not have it sitting in a bag.


----------



## nitz8catz

The 3 idiots who skateboarded on the highway have been caught and fined. 
The fencing around the foxes in Toronto has been replaced with a solid fabric fence to prevent people hanging around and taking pictures while standing too close together. The wildlife people will maintain the person and camera because some idiots have been sending their dogs into the enclosure to chase the foxes into an area where they can see them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well the time has come for me to sign off, as my phone is almost flat now, so have a great day, I will return at some time later! xoxoxo


Sorry I missed you. See you later.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You look wonderful Mav, and there seems to be a slight Impish twinkle in your eye! xoxoxo


That was amusement at the stupid selfie pictures I was taking. I remember the distortion mirrors at the country fairs, and those were the type of pictures I was getting.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surey. It's another beautiful day the birds are singing and the lovely tigers eye iris are opening.
> 
> Did some crochet last night, hadn't one any for ages and I really enjoyed it. More pottering in the garden planned for today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and stay safe. xx


Happy Thursday.
Our wood for our raised garden just arrived last night. 
We have flowers now. Our Dutchmen breeches are flowering.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Susan, I think those super sized meals have made it around the entire world. When MII was still with us, and still quite well, when ever we took her out for a meal, her andI would share a meal, she would have the salads, or vegetable part of the meal, and I would have the meat part of the meal, it worked perfectly! Now when we go out to eat, I will take a dish with me, and take home what ever I don't eat, and either eat it later, or give it to Mint; she usually has it for her right meal! But the meals now, are definitely large enough to feed 2 people, although when I was younger, and had heavy lifting included in my job, I probably would have been able to eat 2 of these serve sizes, but definitely not now!???????????????? xoxoxo


We don't have super sized meals here. I often have to order 2 meals from the take out places to actually feel full. Even our steaks in the grocery store are cut smaller.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I got DD3 to cut my hair, a tiny bit, last sunday when we visited, she was very nervous, but she only cut about 1/2 an inch off, and that was only the tip of each curl at the bottom of my hair, which is now below my shoulders; I don't know if I will ever have very short hair again!


Mum actually let me cut off the curls around her ears. The curls were setting off her hearing aids.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk and that's about it, nothing to report, nowhere to go, plenty of things to do but don't feel like doing anything that I really should be doing so will wait until everyone else is up and see what's going on. Stay safe. xx


Enjoy your sun.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> My newest fridge decided to take the day off yesterday. Luckily I kept the old one.. I didn't want to overload it, so did a clean out. You know food that gets pushed to the back that you want to turn into something else... 2 bags for the garbage bin. Surprise, a bear has woken up. It's amazing how they can open jars.. Dumb of me, I know better.


Our old fridge which is more than 26 years old is still chugging in the basement. It doesn't have the humidity controls that our new fridge has, so stuff does dry out, but it doesn't cause rot in the vegetables like the new one does. Also our new fridge has internal venting so we have to make sure that all the vent channels are clear or the fridge shuts down and there is no warning light or anything that the vents are blocked. So the new ones are NOT better.
Raccoons and bears are very good at opening things.
I hope the bear decides to move on soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Something has your attention.. is it a squirrel? :sm23:


(I was knitting at my card table office.

:sm08: )


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mom's back door has a window in it, and she's recently decided she needs bars on the window for safety.
> She got mad at me when I suggested a solid door would be easier. Nope, she wanted to be able to see what was bothering her! I'm wondering if she has cabin fever from being locked down?


What about replacing the door with a door with a smaller window that no one can come through or get their arm inside to open the lock. We have a side-light beside the door that lets us see who (or what) is on the front porch, but it is small enough that only a child could get their arm through to open the lock if the window is broken. 
OR 
A solid door and a video doorbell that shows here who is on the porch?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Nutty= Spring and Love! :sm09:


Or fleas!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It looks very nice. I always use to cut my moms hair and knew one style. I would rock the scissors for each small bunch I took and that gave it some blending. I've been taking meds 4 times a day skipping food 2 hours before and 1 hour after plus a second type once a day with food. Got some help with a schedule thank goodness. It just put me on the edge of normal. Tomorrow I see the doctor and don't know her purpose for seeing me which has me worried. I would have asked but thought I might not want to know for sure. I e tried to find a way to end sons hat so it is like a bowl on top not seamed not gathered. Found a pattern on yiutube which ends 2x2 rib in pattern but it didn't look like a bowl on top seems gathered. I found bloated dead critter on my driveway under my car. Don't see any cause of ihow it died. I think it was a very old groundhog. construction might have been the cause they have big trucks digging up house foundations in the field. It was so lovely with natural plants nobody likes trees or nature here anymore. Just ruining it with houses and businesses. Built 2 banks where lovely brush was. My opinion there are too many banks aLready. NIce to catch up a bit. Thanks for being here.


Hi Polly! I agree with you about the building, it's sad when they destroy areas of natural beauty for yet more buildings. Around here, there were some big old houses but they tear one down and build 30 houses in the same area, talk about little boxes!! Glad the meds have got sorted into some sort of order for you, you sound like you're coping ok, keep it up!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mav looks fantastic, that's great hair length for you. xoxo


Thanks, It is still long enough that I can put an elastic in the back if I need to keep my hair out of something.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I just have to worry about bangs mostly, otherwise I can't see. I have some thinning shears I use as well, that's the only hair dressing skills I have. Mr J has no problem looking like Rip Van Winkle. xoxox


I can do my fringe (bangs) ok, I have watched the hairdresser do it often enough but it's the back at the bottom that has gone bezerk and I daren't touch that!! I'm guessing it could be a couple of months before I can get shorn, sigh.......!:sm16: :sm26: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Sorry, I agree with mom. We replaced our door that had a window with a solid door. I disliked that people would come to the door and look in the window while ringing the bell. A solid door fixed that issue. However the room was darker and seemed much smaller and closed in. A few years later I had the door replaced with one with a window. I do not know about the bars, perhaps there was an incident that caused her to feel unsafe? Cabin fever? Don't we all have a bit of that?


Islander said:


> Mom's back door has a window in it, and she's recently decided she needs bars on the window for safety.
> She got mad at me when I suggested a solid door would be easier. Nope, she wanted to be able to see what was bothering her! I'm wondering if she has cabin fever from being locked down?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I just have to worry about bangs mostly, otherwise I can't see. I have some thinning shears I use as well, that's the only hair dressing skills I have. Mr J has no problem looking like Rip Van Winkle. xoxox


November is "Movember". You grow your mustache (and beard) for male cancer research. By the end of November, the males at work all look pretty scruffy.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My newest fridge decided to take the day off yesterday. Luckily I kept the old one.. I didn't want to overload it, so did a clean out. You know food that gets pushed to the back that you want to turn into something else... 2 bags for the garbage bin. Surprise, a bear has woken up. It's amazing how they can open jars.. Dumb of me, I know better.


Does that mean you have a bit of a bear-given mess outside? They can open jars??! Who knew?? Well, not you and me, obviously!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you took time out of your busy schedule to say hello to us. No need to clean or iron. No one will visit or see if your clothes are ironed.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk and that's about it, nothing to report, nowhere to go, plenty of things to do but don't feel like doing anything that I really should be doing so will wait until everyone else is up and see what's going on. Stay safe. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk and that's about it, nothing to report, nowhere to go, plenty of things to do but don't feel like doing anything that I really should be doing so will wait until everyone else is up and see what's going on. Stay safe. xx


Oooh, that could have been me posting that, exactly the same here but it is a beautiful warm and sunny day!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I do agree with you June, I am really missing Sissy and her family, we haven't seen them in person, since New Years Eve, but restrictions are being lifted on Monday, but only within the State, because some of the other States still have active cases of the Virus, and we really don't want any new cases, when we haven't had any for over a fortnight?
> We are going to check first, but we are going to visit them next weekend, they are waiting for us to come!
> 
> I have seen 3 of my DGD's, and 2 of my DD's, every Sunday, and my youngest DD came up for the Mother's Day Weekend, under Compassionate reasons, due to my age, which mad her very happy that she didn't have to break the Restrictions.
> I am really looking forward to being able to take a drive, to see my DD's again! ???????? xoxoxo


Glad to hear that the guys that make your restrictions actually have hearts, hope you all stay safe!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I am thinking about the East Coast again... we must talk. xoxox


Check out this link.
https://www.barringtonmunicipality.com/Visiting-Us/cape-sable-island
This place in Nova Scotia has the warmest weather on the east coast. Unfortunately, it does get coastal storms.
You can check it out real-time.
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/cape-sable-island/

Newfoundland is just too cold. Nice to visit in the summer.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I got DD3 to cut my hair, a tiny bit, last sunday when we visited, she was very nervous, but she only cut about 1/2 an inch off, and that was only the tip of each curl at the bottom of my hair, which is now below my shoulders; I don't know if I will ever have very short hair again!


If I had some curl in my hair, like you, I would be happy to grow it but mine is poker straight, always has been and not in a good way!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Scheduled and elective surgeries are starting again next week.


----------



## jinx

Harold and I often say new and improved and then laugh because most often new definitely does not mean improved. Often means plastic instead of metal, smaller, and poorly made.



nitz8catz said:


> Our old fridge which is more than 26 years old is still chugging in the basement. It doesn't have the humidity controls that our new fridge has, so stuff does dry out, but it doesn't cause rot in the vegetables like the new one does. Also our new fridge has internal venting so we have to make sure that all the vent channels are clear or the fridge shuts down and there is no warning light or anything that the vents are blocked. So the new ones are NOT better.
> Raccoons and bears are very good at opening things.
> I hope the bear decides to move on soon.


----------



## jinx

Interesting. I have ordered the child size meals at drive thru places as the regular size is so large.



nitz8catz said:


> We don't have super sized meals here. I often have to order 2 meals from the take out places to actually feel full. Even our steaks in the grocery store are cut smaller.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The 3 idiots who skateboarded on the highway have been caught and fined.
> The fencing around the foxes in Toronto has been replaced with a solid fabric fence to prevent people hanging around and taking pictures while standing too close together. The wildlife people will maintain the person and camera because some idiots have been sending their dogs into the enclosure to chase the foxes into an area where they can see them.


Words fail me, some humans are just mean and stupid!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Our wood for our raised garden just arrived last night.
> We have flowers now. Our Dutchmen breeches are flowering.


They're pretty, don't know that flower at all!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> It looks very nice. I always use to cut my moms hair and knew one style. I would rock the scissors for each small bunch I took and that gave it some blending. I've been taking meds 4 times a day skipping food 2 hours before and 1 hour after plus a second type once a day with food. Got some help with a schedule thank goodness. It just put me on the edge of normal. Tomorrow I see the doctor and don't know her purpose for seeing me which has me worried. I would have asked but thought I might not want to know for sure. I e tried to find a way to end sons hat so it is like a bowl on top not seamed not gathered. Found a pattern on yiutube which ends 2x2 rib in pattern but it didn't look like a bowl on top seems gathered. I found bloated dead critter on my driveway under my car. Don't see any cause of ihow it died. I think it was a very old groundhog. construction might have been the cause they have big trucks digging up house foundations in the field. It was so lovely with natural plants nobody likes trees or nature here anymore. Just ruining it with houses and businesses. Built 2 banks where lovely brush was. My opinion there are too many banks aLready. NIce to catch up a bit. Thanks for being here.


I'm glad you were able to get the schedule set up. 
Up here, doctor's like to have a followup meeting when they set you up with new medicine. Why they can't do this followup on the phone baffles me.
We have empty fields behind our house that have been slowly filling with "light" industry. The lot directly behind us is up for sale. I'm quite happy if no one buys it. At one time the town was looking to buy it for a dog park, but they decided against that.
I'm glad that you could make it here, Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Doesn't hair change your image.





London Girl said:


> Doesn't it drive how you feel too?!!!


Nope. Just happy if it stays off my face.


----------



## nitz8catz

My back button is having fun with me. It's dumping me in random places instead the last post that I read.


----------



## jinx

Morning. A beautiful day with sunshine and flowers is indeed something to be thankful for.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surey. It's another beautiful day the birds are singing and the lovely tigers eye iris are opening.
> 
> Did some crochet last night, hadn't one any for ages and I really enjoyed it. More pottering in the garden planned for today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and stay safe. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hair looks lovely and so do you. Being at home suites you. Love and hugs xxxx


Thank you. I've wanted to work from home for a long time.
DD's occasional meltdowns are tiring, and I have to stick earplugs in when mum feels the need to vacuum around me, but I like working from home. I have windows, and a nice bathroom within walking distance. I can get a tea whenever I want.
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> She did a great job, Mav, and you look wonderful! xxxooo


Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> She can donor me any day....Mav you are looking well. Xx


Thank you.
DD doesn't travel, so they would be really long scissors. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

A number of kids, less than 5, who have had covid are getting Kawasaki disease over here. Inflammation of blood vessels causing swelling and rashes on extremities, pink eye and sometimes heart attacks.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Ok here is the meal time planner.
> 
> Breakfast
> 11sis with a snack or Brunch
> Lunch
> Afternoon Tea or if you are in France Petite goute
> Dinner
> Supper
> 
> Coffe, tea, snacks and wine should be liberally interspersed throught the day
> 
> I like my treats for bed. And my werther a sugars free. Oh I like to eat a lot, you don't get to my size by all this healthy eating business. ????
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕????





grandma susan said:


> Oh and don't forget.....Midnight Feast


My DD likes the Midnight Feast. But she is regularly up during the night, depending on where her clients are located.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Why don't we just eat all day and be done with it


Eat when you are hungry, drink all day long. :sm01:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Things around here are in a state of everything than can go wrong goes wrong. Yesterday was the only day of the year that I absolutely needed my smart phone and it did not work. Normally I could use Harold's phone, but he has a dumb phone. I have an app on my phone that can send a reading from my pacemaker to the electrophysiologist. Phone just said out of service. I was trying to borrow a smart phone and realized no one else's phone would have the app. On a normal day I could have gone to the doctors office and stopped on the way there to buy a new phone. Nothing is normal any more. My honeydoer was coming home early afternoon and he said everything would be alright. He would put the app on his phone and figure out where to buy me a phone. However, when he came he played with my phone for a minute and reset it to factory settings and yet again he is my hero. I was able to send a strip to doctor and I do not need to buy a new phone. Have I ever mentioned he is in his 20's.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, blue skies and sun but still very cool. 10c. I've been to see Karen this morning. I sit out the front in the sun with my winter coat and cardigan on and shout through the open window. Not ideal but I feel so sad for her and apart from that I want to see her, I haven't seen marg today. ????????
> 
> I've sorted all the rubbish and bins out and mixed some birdseed and fats up together because the birds are hungry. Marg won't let John feed the birds til all this is over. What the heck corona has to do with feeding the birds I'm lost if I don't know. She does have some stupid thoughts. For 6mths now I keep telling her I don't watch coronation street and emmerdale until after I've recorded the omnibuses if she asked me once she asks me a thousand times if I'm up to date, and it's all because she wants to tell me what's happened. Well, she's only gone and done it again. Well...she not coming up today for a chat, she will have to make their dinner and can't use coming to see me an excuse to make it. ???? Hahah I'm not biting !,,,yesterday I was talking about the soaps that I thought they should introduce the virus into the programme well, today they reckon that when coronation street comes back, they are going to do that. I don't know about emmerdale. This could be a good excuse of getting rid of some bad acting...
> 
> If I had my choice, I'd get rid of Kate tates little granddaughter. Gosh she's a squeaky kid. I think she must belong to someone on set because the kid can't act fofr twopence. And her father (in the programme ) is the same. So is get rid of those and Mandy dingle I can't understand a word she says, she whispers.
> 
> As for coronation street I'd have to think hard. Ken always got on my nerves but he's on the way out anyway. There must be someone I could do without, oh yes.....Marie and Garry. And maybe Peter. I should be on the hiring team. Hahaha.
> 
> Well, there's nothing else to talk about. So I'm going to catch up. Remember I love yawl....


That would be "bird flu" not covid-19. Wrong disease.
We've been able to get sacks of seeds to feed the birds from the farmer supply place just outside of town. They have seeds for the farmers to plant and were able to mix some sunflowers, mustard and wheat seeds into a bag for us.
It's not snowing. That's what I keep saying. Although they are still forecasting snow for us this weekend.
Could you send an email to the Coronation street company? They might like your suggestions.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No extenders, threw them out! I will just have to put up with it but I just read somewhere that hairdressers won't be open until the end of July!! :sm06: :sm03: :sm14:


It sounds like ours will be opening soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Things around here are in a state of everything than can go wrong goes wrong. Yesterday was the only day of the year that I absolutely needed my smart phone and it did not work. Normally I could use Harold's phone, but he has a dumb phone. I have an app on my phone that can send a reading from my pacemaker to the electrophysiologist. Phone just said out of service. I was trying to borrow a smart phone and realized no one else's phone would have the app. On a normal day I could have gone to the doctors office and stopped on the way there to buy a new phone. Nothing is normal any more. My honeydoer was coming home early afternoon and he said everything would be alright. He would put the app on his phone and figure out where to buy me a phone. However, when he came he played with my phone for a minute and reset it to factory settings and yet again he is my hero. I was able to send a strip to doctor and I do not need to buy a new phone. Have I ever mentioned he is in his 20's.


I'm glad that he was able to reset your phone. Did he write down the steps for the reset, in case you need to do it again. We used to be able to reset the phones just by taking the batteries out of the back, but a lot of the newer phones don't let you take the battery out any more.
I hope the reading from the pacemaker doesn't show any problems.
I usually keep my older smartphone for backup. I just need to remember to charge it occassionally.
Mum finally got a smartphone and put her old flip phone away. She wanted the camera in the smartphone. It takes great pictures.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Our wood for our raised garden just arrived last night.
> We have flowers now. Our Dutchmen breeches are flowering.


Ooh, those are cute. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you got help making a schedule to take your pills. Think positive maybe the doctor has good news for you. How is your son? Hope things are going okay for him.
I agree there are too many bank buildings. There are banks all over our town that I have never heard of. I believe the majority of people do not even go into banks. I do all my banking online. Bankers were saying majority of customers coming to the bank nowadays are elderly because they do not have internet, do not know how to use a debit card, and still write checks.



jollypolly said:


> It looks very nice. I always use to cut my moms hair and knew one style. I would rock the scissors for each small bunch I took and that gave it some blending. I've been taking meds 4 times a day skipping food 2 hours before and 1 hour after plus a second type once a day with food. Got some help with a schedule thank goodness. It just put me on the edge of normal. Tomorrow I see the doctor and don't know her purpose for seeing me which has me worried. I would have asked but thought I might not want to know for sure. I e tried to find a way to end sons hat so it is like a bowl on top not seamed not gathered. Found a pattern on yiutube which ends 2x2 rib in pattern but it didn't look like a bowl on top seems gathered. I found bloated dead critter on my driveway under my car. Don't see any cause of ihow it died. I think it was a very old groundhog. construction might have been the cause they have big trucks digging up house foundations in the field. It was so lovely with natural plants nobody likes trees or nature here anymore. Just ruining it with houses and businesses. Built 2 banks where lovely brush was. My opinion there are too many banks aLready. NIce to catch up a bit. Thanks for being here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your sun.


Will do, winter is supposed to be coming back Sat/Sun. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you got help making a schedule to take your pills. Think positive maybe the doctor has good news for you. How is your son? Hope things are going okay for him.
> I agree there are too many bank buildings. There are banks all over our town that I have never heard of. I believe the majority of people do not even go into banks. I do all my banking online. Bankers were saying majority of customers coming to the bank nowadays are elderly because they do not have internet, do not know how to use a debit card, and still write checks.


I tried to find a cheque to set up a connection between 2 of my banks. I was amazed to find cheques for accounts that I have not had for more than 25 years, but I could not find a single cheque for any of my current bank accounts.
I don't use cash. I haven't been in a bank for over 2 years.
Mum likes using cash. Lucky for us, our bills are made of plastic and are easily washed.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I've wanted to work from home for a long time.
> DD's occasional meltdowns are tiring, and I have to stick earplugs in when mum feels the need to vacuum around me, but I like working from home. I have windows, and a nice bathroom within walking distance. I can get a tea whenever I want.
> Love you back.


Yes, I can relate to that, no one peering over your shoulder to check you are actually working and whatever you fancy for lunch!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get a cup of something before I get to the card table
Have a safe sunny day (even if it is cloudy)
:sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you took time out of your busy schedule to say hello to us. No need to clean or iron. No one will visit or see if your clothes are ironed.


No ironing to do, just a very dusty house but as you say, who's coming to see it anyway. It will get done eventually. xx


----------



## jinx

I am hoping it never happens again. I said the same thing to Harold about the batteries.This is only my second smart phone and the first one went swimming in the toilet. I did not think it made sense to save that one.



nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that he was able to reset your phone. Did he write down the steps for the reset, in case you need to do it again. We used to be able to reset the phones just by taking the batteries out of the back, but a lot of the newer phones don't let you take the battery out any more.
> I hope the reading from the pacemaker doesn't show any problems.
> I usually keep my older smartphone for backup. I just need to remember to charge it occassionally.
> Mum finally got a smartphone and put her old flip phone away. She wanted the camera in the smartphone. It takes great pictures.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oooh, that could have been me posting that, exactly the same here but it is a beautiful warm and sunny day!!! xxxx


Well we do post the same don't we? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Things around here are in a state of everything than can go wrong goes wrong. Yesterday was the only day of the year that I absolutely needed my smart phone and it did not work. Normally I could use Harold's phone, but he has a dumb phone. I have an app on my phone that can send a reading from my pacemaker to the electrophysiologist. Phone just said out of service. I was trying to borrow a smart phone and realized no one else's phone would have the app. On a normal day I could have gone to the doctors office and stopped on the way there to buy a new phone. Nothing is normal any more. My honeydoer was coming home early afternoon and he said everything would be alright. He would put the app on his phone and figure out where to buy me a phone. However, when he came he played with my phone for a minute and reset it to factory settings and yet again he is my hero. I was able to send a strip to doctor and I do not need to buy a new phone. Have I ever mentioned he is in his 20's.


He's amazing, I'm so glad he was there for you, he is a real example to the rest of the selfish youngsters of today!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Interesting. I have ordered the child size meals at drive thru places as the regular size is so large.


I nearly always go for the child menu, perhaps not so much choice but not so daunting when it appears in front of you. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you got help making a schedule to take your pills. Think positive maybe the doctor has good news for you. How is your son? Hope things are going okay for him.
> I agree there are too many bank buildings. There are banks all over our town that I have never heard of. I believe the majority of people do not even go into banks. I do all my banking online. Bankers were saying majority of customers coming to the bank nowadays are elderly because they do not have internet, do not know how to use a debit card, and still write checks.


It's the same here, although I think it is mostly the very old now but a lot of them only trust cash and probably have their savings under the mattress!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I tried to find a cheque to set up a connection between 2 of my banks. I was amazed to find cheques for accounts that I have not had for more than 25 years, but I could not find a single cheque for any of my current bank accounts.
> I don't use cash. I haven't been in a bank for over 2 years.
> Mum likes using cash. Lucky for us, our bills are made of plastic and are easily washed.


Ours have just recently gone over to plastic, the only down side is that once they have been folded, they never lay flat again. Maybe you can iron them?!! ???? ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we do post the same don't we? xxxx


We do indeed sweetie!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

For many years I have carried one check in my purse just in case there was a place that did not accept credit or debit cards. After about 10 years I finally got to use it when I bought my cemetery plot. They do not take cards. I have replaced the check in my purse, just in case.
I use my card for everything, pay it off automatically every month and get 5% rebate. I do have a bit of cash as it would be silly to put a $0.25 cup of McDonald's coffee on the card.



nitz8catz said:


> I tried to find a cheque to set up a connection between 2 of my banks. I was amazed to find cheques for accounts that I have not had for more than 25 years, but I could not find a single cheque for any of my current bank accounts.
> I don't use cash. I haven't been in a bank for over 2 years.
> Mum likes using cash. Lucky for us, our bills are made of plastic and are easily washed.


----------



## jinx

With our bills it is a bonus that they do not lay completely flat. Easier to grab two bills when they are snug and flat against each other. If I get new bills I crush them to prevent that.



London Girl said:


> Ours have just recently gone over to plastic, the only down side is that once they have been folded, they never lay flat again. Maybe you can iron them?!! ???? ????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> With our bills it is a bonus that they do not lay completely flat. Easier to grab two bills when they are snug and flat against each other. If I get new bills I crush them to prevent that.


Good point!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters, it's been a truely wonderful day today. According to my phone we've been 17C here in my garden. I can't believe it's Thursday again. Are you all clapping tonight? I am. 

Lynn has been round to see me, we SD'd in the garden. I've caught up on all my news with her. One of the women at our s and b has died, but I don't know what with, she was in a home. And someone else too but I'm told I know her but I can't think who she is. I've just pottered about this morning, sent my shopping list to Stephen and I believe he's coming down tomorrow. He a good one you know, haha, I send my list then he messages me back to say, have you forgotten ! This have you forgotten that's! And I usually have. Wish we lived closer. 

I've no more news so I'm catching up. OBTW.... I know it's probably just me, but as I've said before, I don't trust nor like Meghan marble and I've always thought she was terrible when Archie was born, a nasty piece of work. Well last night she came on the tv pretending to read to Archie who's birthday it was. I just thought to myself, hare dare she think that we want to see her with her permission and the baby. I don't mind the baby. But I'd rather have had Harry and Archie than that lump of lard.

I've been on my soap box again. I'm very happy with things. Just don't like her. I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's sunny and warm here. Not a lot planned for today, so will go with Flo once again. Have a great one, everyone! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I can understand that. My two still love to come here cos we let them do as they like! I expect that will come to an end eventually. Oh but I don't half miss them now, I'd swap all my yarn for a cuddle!! xxxx


I feel the same.this too shall pass


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, it's been a truely wonderful day today. According to my phone we've been 17C here in my garden. I can't believe it's Thursday again. Are you all clapping tonight? I am.
> 
> Lynn has been round to see me, we SD'd in the garden. I've caught up on all my news with her. One of the women at our s and b has died, but I don't know what with, she was in a home. And someone else too but I'm told I know her but I can't think who she is. I've just pottered about this morning, sent my shopping list to Stephen and I believe he's coming down tomorrow. He a good one you know, haha, I send my list then he messages me back to say, have you forgotten ! This have you forgotten that's! And I usually have. Wish we lived closer.
> 
> I've no more news so I'm catching up. OBTW.... I know it's probably just me, but as I've said before, I don't trust nor like Meghan marble and I've always thought she was terrible when Archie was born, a nasty piece of work. Well last night she came on the tv pretending to read to Archie who's birthday it was. I just thought to myself, hare dare she think that we want to see her with her permission and the baby. I don't mind the baby. But I'd rather have had Harry and Archie than that lump of lard.
> 
> I've been on my soap box again. I'm very happy with things. Just don't like her. I love yawl. Xxx


Peter is agreeing with you on that last bit xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I can do my fringe (bangs) ok, I have watched the hairdresser do it often enough but it's the back at the bottom that has gone bezerk and I daren't touch that!! I'm guessing it could be a couple of months before I can get shorn, sigh.......!:sm16: :sm26: :sm23: xxxx


I'll cut yours if you'll cut mine....it's driving me insane....


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Sorry, I agree with mom. We replaced our door that had a window with a solid door. I disliked that people would come to the door and look in the window while ringing the bell. A solid door fixed that issue. However the room was darker and seemed much smaller and closed in. A few years later I had the door replaced with one with a window. I do not know about the bars, perhaps there was an incident that caused her to feel unsafe? Cabin fever? Don't we all have a bit of that?


I have 2 6"X 3ft pieces of glass in mine. It's nice and light I don't like the dark. I sleep with a lamp on. Ever since I've been on my owzn. Stupid really but it feels good to me.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Things around here are in a state of everything than can go wrong goes wrong. Yesterday was the only day of the year that I absolutely needed my smart phone and it did not work. Normally I could use Harold's phone, but he has a dumb phone. I have an app on my phone that can send a reading from my pacemaker to the electrophysiologist. Phone just said out of service. I was trying to borrow a smart phone and realized no one else's phone would have the app. On a normal day I could have gone to the doctors office and stopped on the way there to buy a new phone. Nothing is normal any more. My honeydoer was coming home early afternoon and he said everything would be alright. He would put the app on his phone and figure out where to buy me a phone. However, when he came he played with my phone for a minute and reset it to factory settings and yet again he is my hero. I was able to send a strip to doctor and I do not need to buy a new phone. Have I ever mentioned he is in his 20's.


It's good to be able to rely on younger ones. I don't know where I'd be without my lot! Doesn't mean I could stand it 24/7 but then, neither could they hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> That would be "bird flu" not covid-19. Wrong disease.
> We've been able to get sacks of seeds to feed the birds from the farmer supply place just outside of town. They have seeds for the farmers to plant and were able to mix some sunflowers, mustard and wheat seeds into a bag for us.
> It's not snowing. That's what I keep saying. Although they are still forecasting snow for us this weekend.
> Could you send an email to the Coronation street company? They might like your suggestions.


Hahaha, I just might send them. I watch the classic coronation st, it's the repeat of the soap back in 1993 or there abouts oh it's so funny back then. And I don't think there's anyone I'm not fussy on. (This has to be a first for me) haha


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Peter is agreeing with you on that last bit xx


I know I have a friend in Peter. He's my judge Judy buddy.....


----------



## jinx

Hope you and Flo have a good time. I always have a good time when I am with her.



Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's sunny and warm here. Not a lot planned for today, so will go with Flo once again. Have a great one, everyone! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

My tigers eye lily next to a lovely pelagonum and clematis Josephine and some over purple flower. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I know I have a friend in Peter. He's my judge Judy buddy.....


He certainly is xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'll cut yours if you'll cut mine....it's driving me insane....


I would if I could!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I have 2 6"X 3ft pieces of glass in mine. It's nice and light I don't like the dark. I sleep with a lamp on. Ever since I've been on my owzn. Stupid really but it feels good to me.


I like the room absolutely pitch black! Unfortunately, Mrs P likes the curtains open when we've been away sharing!! Still love her though!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My tigers eye lily next to a lovely pelagonum and clematis Josephine and some over purple flower. Xx


Very nice!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> What about replacing the door with a door with a smaller window that no one can come through or get their arm inside to open the lock. We have a side-light beside the door that lets us see who (or what) is on the front porch, but it is small enough that only a child could get their arm through to open the lock if the window is broken.
> OR
> A solid door and a video doorbell that shows here who is on the porch?


Good options! Thanks xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hope you and Flo have a good time. I always have a good time when I am with her.


I do, too, jinx. :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My tigers eye lily next to a lovely pelagonum and clematis Josephine and some over purple flower. Xx


Lovely! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Check out this link.
> https://www.barringtonmunicipality.com/Visiting-Us/cape-sable-island
> This place in Nova Scotia has the warmest weather on the east coast. Unfortunately, it does get coastal storms.
> You can check it out real-time.
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/cape-sable-island/
> 
> Newfoundland is just too cold. Nice to visit in the summer.


Just as an example, when I look at this listing which is the far end of PEI, I think I'm crazy to even consider renovating my place. To make it all right it would be double the price of this house, as the cost of services and living is getting too high here, I'm almost being forced out. Firewood is becoming unavailable, that's hard to believe isn't it? It will take some time to downsize but my intuition tells me I need to start over and bloom in a new spot.... seriously thinking the East Coast. Maybe rent first and think about something closer to a township. For young folk probably not the best place unless you are a professional but for retirement.. great. I ache to live by the sea again. I wonder if they have Elk on PEI.. :sm17:

https://www.century21global.com/property/401-main-street-o-leary-prince-edward-island-c0b-1v0-canada-C21120576600-USD


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> My tigers eye lily next to a lovely pelagonum and clematis Josephine and some over purple flower. Xx


Beautiful Josephine. I haven't done any gardening for almost a year... some area's are looking wild! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> If I had some curl in my hair, like you, I would be happy to grow it but mine is poker straight, always has been and not in a good way!!! xxxx


I'm going to have some more layers put in mine, right now they are mostly at the front and are lovely and curly. BC is talking about opening up salons, restaurants, and retail with rules. More concerned about what is going to happen in the fall during flu season. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Eat when you are hungry, drink all day long. :sm01:


But we all drink different though.. :sm04: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Things around here are in a state of everything than can go wrong goes wrong. Yesterday was the only day of the year that I absolutely needed my smart phone and it did not work. Normally I could use Harold's phone, but he has a dumb phone. I have an app on my phone that can send a reading from my pacemaker to the electrophysiologist. Phone just said out of service. I was trying to borrow a smart phone and realized no one else's phone would have the app. On a normal day I could have gone to the doctors office and stopped on the way there to buy a new phone. Nothing is normal any more. My honeydoer was coming home early afternoon and he said everything would be alright. He would put the app on his phone and figure out where to buy me a phone. However, when he came he played with my phone for a minute and reset it to factory settings and yet again he is my hero. I was able to send a strip to doctor and I do not need to buy a new phone. Have I ever mentioned he is in his 20's.


I love having the contacts app on my phone, put in everything I might need and very rarely pick up the phone book anymore.. thing of the past. And for this comment, KP is checking to see if I'm human.

:sm22:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad you were able to get the schedule set up.
> Up here, doctor's like to have a followup meeting when they set you up with new medicine. Why they can't do this followup on the phone baffles me.
> We have empty fields behind our house that have been slowly filling with "light" industry. The lot directly behind us is up for sale. I'm quite happy if no one buys it. At one time the town was looking to buy it for a dog park, but they decided against that.
> I'm glad that you could make it here, Polly.


Chinese internationals have bought the mill site and spend a great deal of time flying over in helicopters. It's rumoured to have hotels, marina and high end development eventually. That usually takes time with permits. Hope I'm somewhere else by then. 980 acres.


----------



## Islander

Beautiful sunny 21 degree day here..going to sneak outside! xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I like the room absolutely pitch black! Unfortunately, Mrs P likes the curtains open when we've been away sharing!! Still love her though!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Luv u 2 xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Just as an example, when I look at this listing which is the far end of PEI, I think I'm crazy to even consider renovating my place. To make it all right it would be double the price of this house, as the cost of services and living is getting too high here, I'm almost being forced out. Firewood is becoming unavailable, that's hard to believe isn't it? It will take some time to downsize but my intuition tells me I need to start over and bloom in a new spot.... seriously thinking the East Coast. Maybe rent first and think about something closer to a township. For young folk probably not the best place unless you are a professional but for retirement.. great. I ache to live by the sea again. I wonder if they have Elk on PEI.. :sm17:
> 
> https://www.century21global.com/property/401-main-street-o-leary-prince-edward-island-c0b-1v0-canada-C21120576600-USD


PEI is lovely and a great slow pace of life. Seen moose there xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Beautiful super moon tonight.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful super moon tonight.


Apparently the last super moon of the year and called the flower moon as it arrives in May along with the May flowers. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an overcast Norfolk but quite warm so perhaps the sun will break through later. Had a food delivery yesterday and actually got all I asked for so things are looking up. Nothing planned again for the day so will get knitting. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It is VE Day here, no parades but lots of social distancing street parties. Tomorrow Liberation Day In the Channel Islands.

Hope you are all well and staying safe.

Happy Friday everyone. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Sorry June but I might just come with you. Mines driving me insane.


Mine is fast inching down my back. A hairdresser on TV said hair grows a cm a month. Mine grows much faster. It used to grow an inch a month but has slowed down with age.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Beautiful sunny 21 degree day here..going to sneak outside! xoxox


Good for you, that will do you good!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning, just, from a lovely warm sunny day in London!! A very happy VE day to all of you! Have had a bit of trouble with my laptop this morning, in the form of an ad that kept popping up, whatever I did so I am now running a restore and it's taking ages so I am now on my phone!!

Bit of exterior house repair on the cards today, need to go and mix a bit of cement in a minute, that should be fun!! Also need to give the garden bench a coat of teak oil so I'm off now, catch you later, have a good one!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and -4'C (25'F). It's is sunny but snow is forecast for later this afternoon and overnight.
Another worker in a long-term facility has died 2 days after he contracted the virus. But a 105 year old lady has survived the virus, and her family is thrilled. This woman used to do push ups at 80 (and at 105 looks more fit than mum).
A worker at a chicken processing plant to the west of Toronto has died of the virus. The plant has been sterilized and new procedures have been put in place to stagger breaks and lunches so not all the employees have to be in the break room at the same time. They already were required to wear gloves and masks when they were near the machinery.
The mayor of Toronto is warning people not to day-trip to cottage country. Nothing is open yet and there are no washrooms open. Anyone who has a cottage up there and wants to do the summer prep and clean-up is free to go to their own property (They'll have their own washrooms)
17 Canadians have been returned from Iran. None of them had symptoms, which is why they were allowed to board the airplane, but all of them have tested positive for the virus. So has one of the stewards that was on the plane with them.
We have a giant 16' wooden coffer in the back yard. The dirt wont come until next week. Mum and DD put it together in record speed. I think they were just happy to be outside while I was having a BAD day yesterday morning.
One of my co-workers deleted my smartphone from the controller. So I had no connection to work. When I called him and reported it, he tried to get my phone back on, and realized how old it was. Some of the instructions didn't work. In particular a link that kept sending me codes every 10 seconds. It was really annoying trying to use the phone with codes popping up on it every 10 seconds. We finally got it set up again. The coworker and I chatted for over an hour while we were trying to make it work again. He apologized a lot and he promised me a whole pot of tea once he can buy one for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning, just, from a lovely warm sunny day in London!! A very happy VE day to all of you! Have had a bit of trouble with my laptop this morning, in the form of an ad that kept popping up, whatever I did so I am now running a restore and it's taking ages so I am now on my phone!!
> 
> Bit of exterior house repair on the cards today, need to go and mix a bit of cement in a minute, that should be fun!! Also need to give the garden bench a coat of teak oil so I'm off now, catch you later, have a good one!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


Happy VE day. 
Toronto's mayor laid a wreath at the cenotaph on behalf of all the Toronotonians who died.
75 years ago the Canadians marched through the area of Holland where my father's family lived after the Netherlands were liberated. The soldiers had passed out white bread to the people watching them. My father thought it was cake. He had always eaten dark bread.
Sorry about the wonky laptop. My adblock was acting up the other day. It was blocking my access to a website that I use to buy catfood, instead of just blocking the ads. I fixed that and it broke something else. 
I hope your restore fixes everything.
Be careful with that cement. Enjoy the sun.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Mine is fast inching down my back. A hairdresser on TV said hair grows a cm a month. Mine grows much faster. It used to grow an inch a month but has slowed down with age.


My nails and hair compete to see which one grows the fastest. If I wasn't constantly trimming my nails, I wouldn't be able to use the keyboard on my laptop as it has tiny keys and my nails can't fit between the keys.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It is VE Day here, no parades but lots of social distancing street parties. Tomorrow Liberation Day In the Channel Islands.
> 
> Hope you are all well and staying safe.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xxx


Happy Friday and happy VE day. Are there any virtual ceremonies going on? Toronto has loaded a bunch of very old videos to their website that show the celebrations 75 years ago.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an overcast Norfolk but quite warm so perhaps the sun will break through later. Had a food delivery yesterday and actually got all I asked for so things are looking up. Nothing planned again for the day so will get knitting. Have a safe day. xx


Perfect delivery.
I thought I would be able to go this weekend without going to the store, but our cats have been little piggies so now I need to get more cat food.
Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

There have been a covid outbreak at the hospital in the town where I work. There have been a lot of cases in the community in Whitby.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful super moon tonight.


I could see it through the upper floor windows.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I just did my weekly food order. I found the same thing you did that everything I wanted was available. Hopefully this trend continues.
Stay safe and healthy. ????????‍⚕



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an overcast Norfolk but quite warm so perhaps the sun will break through later. Had a food delivery yesterday and actually got all I asked for so things are looking up. Nothing planned again for the day so will get knitting. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> PEI is lovely and a great slow pace of life. Seen moose there xx


They must have swum there.
Most large animals have been eliminated from the island. Until they built the bridge linking PEI to New Brunswick, they didn't even have rats.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Beautiful sunny 21 degree day here..going to sneak outside! xoxox


I'll trade you. I'm back to wearing coat and hat.


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. Hope everyone celebrates safely. Enjoy your day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It is VE Day here, no parades but lots of social distancing street parties. Tomorrow Liberation Day In the Channel Islands.
> 
> Hope you are all well and staying safe.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Chinese internationals have bought the mill site and spend a great deal of time flying over in helicopters. It's rumoured to have hotels, marina and high end development eventually. That usually takes time with permits. Hope I'm somewhere else by then. 980 acres.


I can understand wanting to get out of the area if they do develop. You won't have the quiet end of the street anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I love having the contacts app on my phone, put in everything I might need and very rarely pick up the phone book anymore.. thing of the past. And for this comment, KP is checking to see if I'm human.
> 
> :sm22:


Google is my friend. And Google maps are usually more accurate than my GPS, which often tells me I'm in a field because it doesn't have the latest subdivisions added to it.


----------



## jinx

Morning. ????the restore works for your computer. Thankfully my computer (phone) continues to work well. Doctor got the report and called to let me know my heart is still beating. ????
Hope you enjoy your time outdoors doing needed up keep.



London Girl said:


> Good morning, just, from a lovely warm sunny day in London!! A very happy VE day to all of you! Have had a bit of trouble with my laptop this morning, in the form of an ad that kept popping up, whatever I did so I am now running a restore and it's taking ages so I am now on my phone!!
> 
> Bit of exterior house repair on the cards today, need to go and mix a bit of cement in a minute, that should be fun!! Also need to give the garden bench a coat of teak oil so I'm off now, catch you later, have a good one!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm going to have some more layers put in mine, right now they are mostly at the front and are lovely and curly. BC is talking about opening up salons, restaurants, and retail with rules. More concerned about what is going to happen in the fall during flu season. xoxo


Most here think they are opening up too soon. 60% of workers don't want to return to work yet. Our new case numbers are not dropping yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Beautiful Josephine. I haven't done any gardening for almost a year... some area's are looking wild! xoxo


We tried to fill the gardens with plants that needed little maintenance. There aren't that many plants that can survive in the shade.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I wonder what the numbers are in Iran. Plane travel is certainly risky nowadays. 
Glad you finally got reconnect with your work. Hard to do a good job when you are disconnected.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and -4'C (25'F). It's is sunny but snow is forecast for later this afternoon and overnight.
> Another worker in a long-term facility has died 2 days after he contracted the virus. But a 105 year old lady has survived the virus, and her family is thrilled. This woman used to do push ups at 80 (and at 105 looks more fit than mum).
> A worker at a chicken processing plant to the west of Toronto has died of the virus. The plant has been sterilized and new procedures have been put in place to stagger breaks and lunches so not all the employees have to be in the break room at the same time. They already were required to wear gloves and masks when they were near the machinery.
> The mayor of Toronto is warning people not to day-trip to cottage country. Nothing is open yet and there are no washrooms open. Anyone who has a cottage up there and wants to do the summer prep and clean-up is free to go to their own property (They'll have their own washrooms)
> 17 Canadians have been returned from Iran. None of them had symptoms, which is why they were allowed to board the airplane, but all of them have tested positive for the virus. So has one of the stewards that was on the plane with them.
> We have a giant 16' wooden coffer in the back yard. The dirt wont come until next week. Mum and DD put it together in record speed. I think they were just happy to be outside while I was having a BAD day yesterday morning.
> One of my co-workers deleted my smartphone from the controller. So I had no connection to work. When I called him and reported it, he tried to get my phone back on, and realized how old it was. Some of the instructions didn't work. In particular a link that kept sending me codes every 10 seconds. It was really annoying trying to use the phone with codes popping up on it every 10 seconds. We finally got it set up again. The coworker and I chatted for over an hour while we were trying to make it work again. He apologized a lot and he promised me a whole pot of tea once he can buy one for me.


----------



## jinx

I believe when my computer updates it fixes one thing and breaks another thing. Then it needs to update again and fixes that thing and breaks another thing........



nitz8catz said:


> Happy VE day.
> Toronto's mayor laid a wreath at the cenotaph on behalf of all the Toronotonians who died.
> 75 years ago the Canadians marched through the area of Holland where my father's family lived after the Netherlands were liberated. The soldiers had passed out white bread to the people watching them. My father thought it was cake. He had always eaten dark bread.
> Sorry about the wonky laptop. My adblock was acting up the other day. It was blocking my access to a website that I use to buy catfood, instead of just blocking the ads. I fixed that and it broke something else.
> I hope your restore fixes everything.
> Be careful with that cement. Enjoy the sun.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Just as an example, when I look at this listing which is the far end of PEI, I think I'm crazy to even consider renovating my place. To make it all right it would be double the price of this house, as the cost of services and living is getting too high here, I'm almost being forced out. Firewood is becoming unavailable, that's hard to believe isn't it? It will take some time to downsize but my intuition tells me I need to start over and bloom in a new spot.... seriously thinking the East Coast. Maybe rent first and think about something closer to a township. For young folk probably not the best place unless you are a professional but for retirement.. great. I ache to live by the sea again. I wonder if they have Elk on PEI.. :sm17:
> 
> https://www.century21global.com/property/401-main-street-o-leary-prince-edward-island-c0b-1v0-canada-C21120576600-USD


That is nice. I'm looking for something one story or one story with 2 bedrooms up, if possible. I'm tired of stairs.
No elk on PEI, as Josephine pointed out. Although PEI is an island, unlike most islands it has a very long bridge to the mainland, so prices for supplies aren't as expensive as most islands that are supplied by ferries.
Just a warning PEI is flat. The only lumps are caused by dunes.


----------



## jinx

That is awful to have an outbreak in a hospital. Hospitals around here have just started opening for elective surgery. Hospitals are suffering financially because they have no business.


nitz8catz said:


> There have been a covid outbreak at the hospital in the town where I work. There have been a lot of cases in the community in Whitby.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I like the room absolutely pitch black! Unfortunately, Mrs P likes the curtains open when we've been away sharing!! Still love her though!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I have black out curtains inside my curtains. Port Hope has orange street lights and I can't sleep with them and the car headlights coming in. 
We do have fluorescent night lights in every hall and in the bathroom for those dark mornings when I have to come down the stairs.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My tigers eye lily next to a lovely pelagonum and clematis Josephine and some over purple flower. Xx


Your flowers are lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's sunny and warm here. Not a lot planned for today, so will go with Flo once again. Have a great one, everyone! xxxooo


I hope you had a good day in your very warm weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, it's been a truely wonderful day today. According to my phone we've been 17C here in my garden. I can't believe it's Thursday again. Are you all clapping tonight? I am.
> 
> Lynn has been round to see me, we SD'd in the garden. I've caught up on all my news with her. One of the women at our s and b has died, but I don't know what with, she was in a home. And someone else too but I'm told I know her but I can't think who she is. I've just pottered about this morning, sent my shopping list to Stephen and I believe he's coming down tomorrow. He a good one you know, haha, I send my list then he messages me back to say, have you forgotten ! This have you forgotten that's! And I usually have. Wish we lived closer.
> 
> I've no more news so I'm catching up. OBTW.... I know it's probably just me, but as I've said before, I don't trust nor like Meghan marble and I've always thought she was terrible when Archie was born, a nasty piece of work. Well last night she came on the tv pretending to read to Archie who's birthday it was. I just thought to myself, hare dare she think that we want to see her with her permission and the baby. I don't mind the baby. But I'd rather have had Harry and Archie than that lump of lard.
> 
> I've been on my soap box again. I'm very happy with things. Just don't like her. I love yawl. Xxx


DD did that with me when we shopped together. She'd tell me I'd forgotten this or that. Now we are only allowed one person from a family into the grocery store to shop and I need my lists.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> With our bills it is a bonus that they do not lay completely flat. Easier to grab two bills when they are snug and flat against each other. If I get new bills I crush them to prevent that.


Ours only lay flat when they are fresh. I usually scrunch them up for the same reason.
Since ours are plastic, you can't iron them. But you can use the steam from the iron above them for a couple of seconds. And they can go through the washing machine in the pockets of pants without harm. That gets all the wrinkles out too. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy VE day.
> Toronto's mayor laid a wreath at the cenotaph on behalf of all the Toronotonians who died.
> 75 years ago the Canadians marched through the area of Holland where my father's family lived after the Netherlands were liberated. The soldiers had passed out white bread to the people watching them. My father thought it was cake. He had always eaten dark bread.
> Sorry about the wonky laptop. My adblock was acting up the other day. It was blocking my access to a website that I use to buy catfood, instead of just blocking the ads. I fixed that and it broke something else.
> I hope your restore fixes everything.
> Be careful with that cement. Enjoy the sun.


Thanks Mav. The cementing is done and looks OK but it's on a vertical surface so I just hope it doesn't fall out before it sets!! Sadly, my laptop is not at all well, automatic repair didn't work and it won't do anything else but display a blue screen. Annoyingly, the patterns for my squares are on it but I'll get round that somehow!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> For many years I have carried one check in my purse just in case there was a place that did not accept credit or debit cards. After about 10 years I finally got to use it when I bought my cemetery plot. They do not take cards. I have replaced the check in my purse, just in case.
> I use my card for everything, pay it off automatically every month and get 5% rebate. I do have a bit of cash as it would be silly to put a $0.25 cup of McDonald's coffee on the card.


You pay $0.25 for a cup of coffee from McDonalds !!!!!!
I have paid for a cup of tea from Timmys on my debit card. But my tea is $1.79.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. ????the restore works for your computer. Thankfully my computer (phone) continues to work well. Doctor got the report and called to let me know my heart is still beating. ????
> Hope you enjoy your time outdoors doing needed up keep.


Thanks jinx and I am sooooo glad your heart is still beating, I suspected it was!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

My battery is running out. 
HAve a good safe day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Ours only lay flat when they are fresh. I usually scrunch them up for the same reason.
> Since ours are plastic, you can't iron them. But you can use the steam from the iron above them for a couple of seconds. And they can go through the washing machine in the pockets of pants without harm. That gets all the wrinkles out too. :sm01:


.... and all the germs off!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. ????the restore works for your computer. Thankfully my computer (phone) continues to work well. Doctor got the report and called to let me know my heart is still beating. ????
> Hope you enjoy your time outdoors doing needed up keep.


So pleased your heart is still beating. xx :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Our closest McDonald's sells seniors coffee for a quarter. The next closest charges $1.00. 
For a few years they gave free senior coffee at the second place. I always felt uncomfortable just going through and getting a free cup so would order something. Like I really needed an order of fries or a soda.



nitz8catz said:


> You pay $0.25 for a cup of coffee from McDonalds !!!!!!
> I have paid for a cup of tea from Timmys on my debit card. But my tea is $1.79.


----------



## jinx

As you know sometimes the speed that it beats is very irritating.


London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx and I am sooooo glad your heart is still beating, I suspected it was!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Our closest McDonald's sells seniors coffee for a quarter. The next closest charges $1.00.
> For a few years they gave free senior coffee at the second place. I always felt uncomfortable just going through and getting a free cup so would order something. Like I really needed an order of fries or a soda.


I can always find room for fries, ask my expanding waistband!! ????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> As you know sometimes the speed that it beats is very irritating.


I know dear, disconcerting is a good word for it!! ???????? Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Well, I can't get hold of the shop where I bought my laptop, they are closed for lock down of course. I'm going to dig out a very old one, I think it works by winding a rubber band round a match or something, back soon!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

We are really having a week of anything thing that can go wrong will go wrong. Tuesday Honeydoer was over working on the many repair and clean up on his new home. He heard water running in our basement. He went downstairs and found the washer was leaking and water was pouring down through the floor. Luckily the water flow was coming down near the floor drain so the basement was okay. The walls in the laundry closet and the bathroom that are on the back of it have to be replaced. We had to turn the water off on his place and our until the next day when he came and replaced the piping. It is not easy to get to the back of my washer as the floor to ceiling pantry has to be unloaded and moved. The washer/dryer and the pantry are sitting in the middle of the kitchen. The items from the pantry are covering the counter and tables. A real mess and needs to stay that way until the lumber in the wall is completely dry. I can use the washer and it does not leak, YEAH!. So today I put the clothes into the dryer and go to my bedroom. When I got back I see the tubing from the dryer has disconnect. Small pieces of lint all over the place. Amazing what a huge mess a small amount of lint can make. Meanwhile Honeydoer is fixing the toilet, the refrigerator, the faucets, holes in the walls, holes in the doors, ordering carpeting to replace the carpeting that has a huge burn hole, and several over things the last renters ruin. Seems whatever we touch is broken and needs repair. Then again we are fortunate as we have a lot more than other folks.I am extremely glad for the sunshine today. ????????


----------



## jinx

To make things perfect the sun has gone away. It is gray, cold, windy and snowing.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We are really having a week of anything thing that can go wrong will go wrong. Tuesday Honeydoer was over working on the many repair and clean up on his new home. He heard water running in our basement. He went downstairs and found the washer was leaking and water was pouring down through the floor. Luckily the water flow was coming down near the floor drain so the basement was okay. The walls in the laundry closet and the bathroom that are on the back of it have to be replaced. We had to turn the water off on his place and our until the next day when he came and replaced the piping. It is not easy to get to the back of my washer as the floor to ceiling pantry has to be unloaded and moved. The washer/dryer and the pantry are sitting in the middle of the kitchen. The items from the pantry are covering the counter and tables. A real mess and needs to stay that way until the lumber in the wall is completely dry. I can use the washer and it does not leak, YEAH!. So today I put the clothes into the dryer and go to my bedroom. When I got back I see the tubing from the dryer has disconnect. Small pieces of lint all over the place. Amazing what a huge mess a small amount of lint can make. Meanwhile Honeydoer is fixing the toilet, the refrigerator, the faucets, holes in the walls, holes in the doors, ordering carpeting to replace the carpeting that has a huge burn hole, and several over things the last renters ruin. Seems whatever we touch is broken and needs repair. Then again we are fortunate as we have a lot more than other folks.I am extremely glad for the sunshine today. ????????


And best of all, you have your Honeydoer!!! This too.....oh, you know the rest!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Well, I can't get hold of the shop where I bought my laptop, they are closed for lock down of course. I'm going to dig out a very old one, I think it works by winding a rubber band round a match or something, back soon!! Xxxx


Rubber band duly wound and away we go!! It's a bit slow but at least it's working! This one must be at least 10 years old!!!


----------



## jinx

Oh my word yes. I have so many friends that need help with a few things and have no one willing or able to help them. I do remember to stay thankful for him.



London Girl said:


> And best of all, you have your Honeydoer!!! This too.....oh, you know the rest!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> To make things perfect the sun has gone away. It is gray, cold, windy and snowing.


They say it never rains but it pours (or snow in your case). Things can only get better, hopefully. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> To make things perfect the sun has gone away. It is gray, cold, windy and snowing.


Thanks for putting my name forward, as not being able to access this site! I think it must have been the next day, ththat I tried to access, and got straight on, without having to try about a dozen different browsers, and I haven't had any more trouble, so far! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I love having the contacts app on my phone, put in everything I might need and very rarely pick up the phone book anymore.. thing of the past. And for this comment, KP is checking to see if I'm human.





nitz8catz said:


> Google is my friend. And Google maps are usually more accurate than my GPS, which often tells me I'm in a field because it doesn't have the latest subdivisions added to it.


Prior to being locked out of here for the last session, I was getting the human check; everytime I posted something, then something must have made them think that I was a Robot, because then they shut me out. I had to get Eddie to find the correct items for me, because the pictures aren't clear enough for me to identify, & they wouldn't enlarge, I am working on my phone!????????????
I am heading back to bed now, have a great day, whatever you are doing! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Many years ago, while I was stiIl working, I needed a hair cut, and for some reason, I was unable to get an appointment, so DH & I did it together. I ey the parts that I could see, in the front, and sides; and DH did the back of my hair; and it looked very good. No-one believed that it wasn't done by a hair dresser!
> So June, if you are game enough, you too. could have a free hair cut! ????‍♀????????


I cut my own hair from age 15 until about 60. I didn't trust anyone else. I still don't feel happy with other people's ideas of what my hair should look like, but I don't have the dexterity I used to have.


----------



## grandma susan

Happy V E day, it was a wonderful warm morning, in the sun. Stephen and sue went to sues mam then called in here for an hour, it was nice for them not to be in a rush????. When they left I had some lunch and watched the news. Then it was time for Karen and me to sit and have a good chat through the open window and Andrew went off to Asda click and collect. He brought me some stuff back. Coffees, ready meals etc. oh and treats for Brie Karen's little dog. I was round there an hour.........it's not like me at all, but we were just having a lovely chat. I just came home when Margaret popped up with some coffees for me! ☕☕☕☕☕☕☕???? So she sat an hour in my porch because the sun had disappeared.

S and s were going home to an SD close party. All the people were just going to be outside their own house with the bunting etc. so....I've not had time for much else. I got up early and did some washing. So that's today.....

I'm going to see Albert tomorrow or Sunday, and I worry that I might get pulled up by the police because it's 10miles away from where I live. But according to S and Andrew it's for my mental health and I need to do it.....not a lot I can say to that. ????

I'm going to tape the queens speech tonight then I can watch it at my leisure later. Well I hope you've all enjoyed the day, no matter which way we've celebrated it. And remember I love yawl. I'll catch up now.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I was brave and gave DD the scissors. She cut my hair a little short, and it's just a blunt cut. I trimmed the front a little. It will grow quickly. It was just getting too long to wash easily.


You look gorgeous to me whatever you do with your hair.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Why don't we just eat all day and be done with it


What do you mean 'why don't we?'


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Mine is fast inching down my back. A hairdresser on TV said hair grows a cm a month. Mine grows much faster. It used to grow an inch a month but has slowed down with age.


I grow an inch a month but it's not my hair I'm talking about.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Feeling very scruffy atm!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


me too.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I just have to worry about bangs mostly, otherwise I can't see. I have some thinning shears I use as well, that's the only hair dressing skills I have. Mr J has no problem looking like Rip Van Winkle. xoxox


Alan's beginning to look positively Saxon again.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I like the room absolutely pitch black! Unfortunately, Mrs P likes the curtains open when we've been away sharing!! Still love her though!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I can only sleep in complete darkness.


----------



## SaxonLady

Alan and I laid a wreath on the War Memorial for VE75; we have a Union flag and bunting outside, and we watched a very quick Spitfire flypast.
Merlin dressed up and paraded the Royal British Legion standard in his front garden. Thousands have done that at the request of Head Office. There is a photo and a video on the Worthing Branch Royal British Legion facebook page. It's also on mine.


----------



## SaxonLady

Yesterday I had a lovely surprise. The doorbell rang and when I answered the door a bunch of flowers, Cadbury's caramel chocolate bar and a pack of Oreos were there. Robert, Nessie and the kids were there. The boys stayed in the Landrover and shouted how much they were missing me, but Rob and Nessie stood on the pavement chatting to me.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Alan's beginning to look positively Saxon again.


Oh dear, go and get the garden shears quickly - unless you like the ZZ Top look!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday I had a lovely surprise. The doorbell rang and when I answered the door a bunch of flowers, Cadbury's caramel chocolate bar and a pack of Oreos were there. Robert, Nessie and the kids were there. The boys stayed in the Landrover and shouted how much they were missing me, but Rob and Nessie stood on the pavement chatting to me.


How lovely!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I could see it through the upper floor windows.


It was beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you had a good day in your very warm weather.


It was a good day. The inside house temp got up to around 85 before we turned on the a/c. We went into town for some errands. The car thermometer said it was 101. Thankfully the Jeep has a/c that works well! :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Mav. The cementing is done and looks OK but it's on a vertical surface so I just hope it doesn't fall out before it sets!! Sadly, my laptop is not at all well, automatic repair didn't work and it won't do anything else but display a blue screen. Annoyingly, the patterns for my squares are on it but I'll get round that somehow!! Xxxx


I'm sorry! :sm03: :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> To make things perfect the sun has gone away. It is gray, cold, windy and snowing.


That just tops it off, doesn't it?!!!! :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday I had a lovely surprise. The doorbell rang and when I answered the door a bunch of flowers, Cadbury's caramel chocolate bar and a pack of Oreos were there. Robert, Nessie and the kids were there. The boys stayed in the Landrover and shouted how much they were missing me, but Rob and Nessie stood on the pavement chatting to me.


What a great surprise! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Been sitting out with neighbours for a couple of hours, lots of music, wine and corned beef sandwiches.

Very proud moment for my son to be asked again to carry the Tricoloure


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Been sitting out with neighbours for a couple of hours, lots of music, wine and corned beef sandwiches.
> 
> Very proud moment for my son to be asked again to carry the Tricoloure


That's wonderful he was asked to do that again this year. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sorry! :sm03: :sm03: xxxooo


Thanks dear, your sympathy is much appreciated! Had to happen right now when I can't do anything about it!!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, your sympathy is much appreciated! Had to happen right now when I can't do anything about it!!! ???????? Xxxx


Murphy lives with you, too?!!! :sm02: He's a permanent resident with us. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Been sitting out with neighbours for a couple of hours, lots of music, wine and corned beef sandwiches.
> 
> Very proud moment for my son to be asked again to carry the Tricoloure


Wonderful, he certainly looks the part and very smart, what an honour!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and -4'C (25'F). It's is sunny but snow is forecast for later this afternoon and overnight.
> Another worker in a long-term facility has died 2 days after he contracted the virus. But a 105 year old lady has survived the virus, and her family is thrilled. This woman used to do push ups at 80 (and at 105 looks more fit than mum).
> A worker at a chicken processing plant to the west of Toronto has died of the virus. The plant has been sterilized and new procedures have been put in place to stagger breaks and lunches so not all the employees have to be in the break room at the same time. They already were required to wear gloves and masks when they were near the machinery.
> The mayor of Toronto is warning people not to day-trip to cottage country. Nothing is open yet and there are no washrooms open. Anyone who has a cottage up there and wants to do the summer prep and clean-up is free to go to their own property (They'll have their own washrooms)
> 17 Canadians have been returned from Iran. None of them had symptoms, which is why they were allowed to board the airplane, but all of them have tested positive for the virus. So has one of the stewards that was on the plane with them.
> We have a giant 16' wooden coffer in the back yard. The dirt wont come until next week. Mum and DD put it together in record speed. I think they were just happy to be outside while I was having a BAD day yesterday morning.
> One of my co-workers deleted my smartphone from the controller. So I had no connection to work. When I called him and reported it, he tried to get my phone back on, and realized how old it was. Some of the instructions didn't work. In particular a link that kept sending me codes every 10 seconds. It was really annoying trying to use the phone with codes popping up on it every 10 seconds. We finally got it set up again. The coworker and I chatted for over an hour while we were trying to make it work again. He apologized a lot and he promised me a whole pot of tea once he can buy one for me.


Well it's Thank-G-It's-Friday, and the traffic going out to the woods is incredible. Out towns won't let people in unless they are essential or residents, not happening here. :sm15:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> There have been a covid outbreak at the hospital in the town where I work. There have been a lot of cases in the community in Whitby.


They are opening bars, restaurants, and salons here at the end of May.. now people are saying they aren't quite ready for it and will probably stay home.. those people are smart. It will be very disappointing to the business owners and perhaps better to just remain closed for a little longer. BC still doing 30-50 cases a day.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. I just did my weekly food order. I found the same thing you did that everything I wanted was available. Hopefully this trend continues.
> Stay safe and healthy. ????????‍⚕


We have not had any problem getting slots recently, lots to choose from... wonder why it changed? Only difference now is you pick your delivery time slot first before you order.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, I can't get hold of the shop where I bought my laptop, they are closed for lock down of course. I'm going to dig out a very old one, I think it works by winding a rubber band round a match or something, back soon!! Xxxx


I have a keyboard for my phone, it's like having a mini laptop! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Prior to being locked out of here for the last session, I was getting the human check; everytime I posted something, then something must have made them think that I was a Robot, because then they shut me out. I had to get Eddie to find the correct items for me, because the pictures aren't clear enough for me to identify, & they wouldn't enlarge, I am working on my phone!????????????
> I am heading back to bed now, have a great day, whatever you are doing! xoxoxo


Maybe I will be the next one to disappear! :sm06:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Happy V E day, it was a wonderful warm morning, in the sun. Stephen and sue went to sues mam then called in here for an hour, it was nice for them not to be in a rush????. When they left I had some lunch and watched the news. Then it was time for Karen and me to sit and have a good chat through the open window and Andrew went off to Asda click and collect. He brought me some stuff back. Coffees, ready meals etc. oh and treats for Brie Karen's little dog. I was round there an hour.........it's not like me at all, but we were just having a lovely chat. I just came home when Margaret popped up with some coffees for me! ☕☕☕☕☕☕☕???? So she sat an hour in my porch because the sun had disappeared.
> 
> S and s were going home to an SD close party. All the people were just going to be outside their own house with the bunting etc. so....I've not had time for much else. I got up early and did some washing. So that's today.....
> 
> I'm going to see Albert tomorrow or Sunday, and I worry that I might get pulled up by the police because it's 10miles away from where I live. But according to S and Andrew it's for my mental health and I need to do it.....not a lot I can say to that. ????
> 
> I'm going to tape the queens speech tonight then I can watch it at my leisure later. Well I hope you've all enjoyed the day, no matter which way we've celebrated it. And remember I love yawl. I'll catch up now.


You go see Albert and don't worry, you have a guardian angel. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Alan's beginning to look positively Saxon again.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Alan and I laid a wreath on the War Memorial for VE75; we have a Union flag and bunting outside, and we watched a very quick Spitfire flypast.
> Merlin dressed up and paraded the Royal British Legion standard in his front garden. Thousands have done that at the request of Head Office. There is a photo and a video on the Worthing Branch Royal British Legion facebook page. It's also on mine.


Wonderful way to remember. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday I had a lovely surprise. The doorbell rang and when I answered the door a bunch of flowers, Cadbury's caramel chocolate bar and a pack of Oreos were there. Robert, Nessie and the kids were there. The boys stayed in the Landrover and shouted how much they were missing me, but Rob and Nessie stood on the pavement chatting to me.


I bet you are always thought of.. I'm thinking of you too! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have a keyboard for my phone, it's like having a mini laptop! xoxox


That's a great idea, my trouble is the phone screen is too small to enjoy Netflix!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

We pick our time first. I believe that makes more sense. Otherwise you would pick your order and then not find a time suitable for you. Our time is 5 p.m. tomorrow. Good time for us as Doer will be here to carry it in. Doer just finished hooking up the washer and dryer and moving it into position. Then he put the pantry in place and leveled it off. I should put everything back in the pantry tonight, but it will have to wait until tomorrow. Very stiff and sore tonight. His children will be here soon. I can only see them from a distance. They are very excited to be moving next to GGpa and GGma.



Islander said:


> We have not had any problem getting slots recently, lots to choose from... wonder why it changed? Only difference now is you pick your delivery time slot first before you order.


----------



## jinx

You indeed have reason to be proud.



PurpleFi said:


> Been sitting out with neighbours for a couple of hours, lots of music, wine and corned beef sandwiches.
> 
> Very proud moment for my son to be asked again to carry the Tricoloure


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I cut my own hair from age 15 until about 60. I didn't trust anyone else. I still don't feel happy with other people's ideas of what my hair should look like, but I don't have the dexterity I used to have.


My hands have always been uncontrollable, when I am trying to do something at the back of my head, and I am very uncoordinated, so the last time I did my own hair, Eddie did the back for me, and did a very good job; we work well together, so he will help me, when I decide to doit again. My hair isn't quite long enough, for me to do it by myself, yet! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Well it's Thank-G-It's-Friday, and the traffic going out to the woods is incredible. Out towns won't let people in unless they are essential or residents, not happening here. :sm15:


It's been like that in Australia also, just over half of the country is open within State and Territory Borders; but that does not include the *ENTIRE* East Coast, and Tasmania, I think! The Eastern States are still getting new cases of the Virus! So they are still being quite cautious, but still letting their residents get some freedom!
Now that we have some freedom, we will be going to see her, and her family next weekend, and I can barely wait! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, will have to make the most of it as winter is coming back tomorrow. Not sure where to go or what to do today so will probably knit. Have a good but safe weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry we have winter here right now. We do not want it so sending it your way. A killing frost is putting a quick end to many of the flowers. (27f or -2C).


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, will have to make the most of it as winter is coming back tomorrow. Not sure where to go or what to do today so will probably knit. Have a good but safe weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry we have winter here right now. We do not want it so sending it your way. A killing frost is putting a quick end to many of the flowers. (27f or -2C).


Snow and then frost, you're not having the best of weather are you? They reckon the temperatures will drop ten to twelve degrees here, bit of a shock to the system. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## jinx

You are quite right it is a shock to the system. We were at 70 degrees and now down in the 20's.


Barn-dweller said:


> Snow and then frost, you're not having the best of weather are you? They reckon the temperatures will drop ten to twelve degrees here, bit of a shock to the system. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Chinese internationals have bought the mill site and spend a great deal of time flying over in helicopters. It's rumoured to have hotels, marina and high end development eventually. That usually takes time with permits. Hope I'm somewhere else by then. 980 acres.


Oh no ..... I know development is supposed to be a good thing, but sometimes it just destroys the area that the developers are trying to "make it even better", I hope you are able to be out of there; before the development begins! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to make the most of the sun and sit in the garden and crochet. When the weather changes I have some clothes that I want to revamp so will be in my craftroom.

Happy Saturday everyone and stay safe and well xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Well it's Thank-G-It's-Friday, and the traffic going out to the woods is incredible. Out towns won't let people in unless they are essential or residents, not happening here. :sm15:


Sorry people are flouting the rules. You stay safe. Sending lots of love and hugs to you and the family xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my cold little corner of the world. Doer brought his children over yesterday. They were excited to see their new home and cannot wait to move in. The 5 year old saw GGpa in the garage and took off running to see him. It was strange to see him stop running about 6 feet away from GGpa and throw him a kiss and hug. How quickly they adapt to the new normal. As Little Guy worked on his honeydo list he made sure to stay several feet away from GGpa at all times. Wondering how this will affect children in the future. Right now they must not touch or hug anyone. Hoping soon the restriction will be lifted, but will they then want to touch or hug anyone?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. Doer brought his children over yesterday. They were excited to see their new home and cannot wait to move in. The 5 year old saw GGpa in the garage and took off running to see him. It was strange to see him stop running about 6 feet away from GGpa and throw him a kiss and hug. How quickly they adapt to the new normal. As Little Guy worked on his honeydo list he made sure to stay several feet away from GGpa at all times. Wondering how this will affect children in the future. Right now they must not touch or hug anyone. Hoping soon the restriction will be lifted, but will they then want to touch or hug anyone?


I think human nature will overcome that one but on the bright side, I think the hand washing habit will stay with us all and may stop the spread of germs and viruses in the future. I can but hope!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I think human nature will overcome that one but on the bright side, I think the hand washing habit will stay with us all and may stop the spread of germs and viruses in the future. I can but hope!! Xxxx


I quite agree June. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon my lovelies!! I am late today as I took my walk this morning, it's really lovely out there!! I have managed to print off my square patterns on my 'wind up' laptop so I am able to carry on knitting at least. Hoping to be able to get hold of a tech for my normal laptop on Monday and hoping he can repair it remotely!!

Have a good one everybody, take care and stay positive!! Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:56 am EST and -5’c (25’f) and it’s snowing. I didn’t realize that it is a pay week. I’m supposed to go do my biweekly shopping today so I’m just waiting for the snow to finish. It’s probably good that I still have my snow tires on. I don’t think we are getting much. Just enough to make the road slippery.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. Doer brought his children over yesterday. They were excited to see their new home and cannot wait to move in. The 5 year old saw GGpa in the garage and took off running to see him. It was strange to see him stop running about 6 feet away from GGpa and throw him a kiss and hug. How quickly they adapt to the new normal. As Little Guy worked on his honeydo list he made sure to stay several feet away from GGpa at all times. Wondering how this will affect children in the future. Right now they must not touch or hug anyone. Hoping soon the restriction will be lifted, but will they then want to touch or hug anyone?


Sorry that you have winter again! It is getting cold have also, but we are supposed to be going into Winter! I'm catching up a little on here, then going to my warn bed!
Hope you get warmer weather again soon! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon my lovelies!! I am late today as I took my walk this morning, it's really lovely out there!! I have managed to print off my square patterns on my 'wind up' laptop so I am able to carry on knitting at least. Hoping to be able to get hold of a tech for my normal laptop on Monday and hoping he can repair it remotely!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care and stay positive!! Lots of love xxxxxx


Thank goodness you didn't lose your patterns.
I have duplicate external hard drives on my main pc and I back my iPad up to that main pc as often as I remember. After I lost a bunch of patterns from my Ravelry library, I'm very protective of my pattern store now.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. Doer brought his children over yesterday. They were excited to see their new home and cannot wait to move in. The 5 year old saw GGpa in the garage and took off running to see him. It was strange to see him stop running about 6 feet away from GGpa and throw him a kiss and hug. How quickly they adapt to the new normal. As Little Guy worked on his honeydo list he made sure to stay several feet away from GGpa at all times. Wondering how this will affect children in the future. Right now they must not touch or hug anyone. Hoping soon the restriction will be lifted, but will they then want to touch or hug anyone?


Smart kids.
There are enough people and countries working on a vaccine. Hoping it will be available soon.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, I can't get hold of the shop where I bought my laptop, they are closed for lock down of course. I'm going to dig out a very old one, I think it works by winding a rubber band round a match or something, back soon!! Xxxx





Islander said:


> I have a keyboard for my phone, it's like having a mini laptop! xoxox


I just write my posts on the screen of my phone, or tablet, that's much easier than typing, for me anyway! Although I do have a small key board that I could connect to my phone, but then I have to have a small table or something, to put everything on! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to make the most of the sun and sit in the garden and crochet. When the weather changes I have some clothes that I want to revamp so will be in my craftroom.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and stay safe and well xxxxxx


Enjoy your sunshine.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Maybe I will be the next one to disappear! :sm06:


I hope you don't disappear from us! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, will have to make the most of it as winter is coming back tomorrow. Not sure where to go or what to do today so will probably knit. Have a good but safe weekend. xx


I can send some snow for your winter. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We pick our time first. I believe that makes more sense. Otherwise you would pick your order and then not find a time suitable for you. Our time is 5 p.m. tomorrow. Good time for us as Doer will be here to carry it in. Doer just finished hooking up the washer and dryer and moving it into position. Then he put the pantry in place and leveled it off. I should put everything back in the pantry tonight, but it will have to wait until tomorrow. Very stiff and sore tonight. His children will be here soon. I can only see them from a distance. They are very excited to be moving next to GGpa and GGma.


I couldn't put in an order for cat food as the store said it was overloaded and couldn't take online orders at the moment so I will have to buy the cat food at a more expensive price at the grocery store.


----------



## Xiang

I'm finally getting fined, so I am going to bed now; Mother's Day for Aussies tomorrow! So Happy Mother's Day to everyone else who might, or might not be celebrating! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Maybe I will be the next one to disappear! :sm06:


Hopefully not!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have a keyboard for my phone, it's like having a mini laptop! xoxox


I used to. Have one of those. It was rubbery and rolled up. It had its own little pouch. Not sure where it is now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> They are opening bars, restaurants, and salons here at the end of May.. now people are saying they aren't quite ready for it and will probably stay home.. those people are smart. It will be very disappointing to the business owners and perhaps better to just remain closed for a little longer. BC still doing 30-50 cases a day.


We have 300 - 400 cases per day and they are starting to open stuff up here. Garden centres opened yesterday and Monday any street level stores can do curb side pickup. We were told if you don't report back to your work when work starts again then you will lose the CERB. My LYS has already sent out an email that anything that you order from her website can be picked up at the curb starting Monday.
I'm still waiting for my order from Costco from 2 weeks ago. Apparently it is now on a truck somewhere.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Well it's Thank-G-It's-Friday, and the traffic going out to the woods is incredible. Out towns won't let people in unless they are essential or residents, not happening here. :sm15:


No one comes to Port Hope. We are lucky that way.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, your sympathy is much appreciated! Had to happen right now when I can't do anything about it!!! ???????? Xxxx


Can you order a refurbished laptop online?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Been sitting out with neighbours for a couple of hours, lots of music, wine and corned beef sandwiches.
> 
> Very proud moment for my son to be asked again to carry the Tricoloure


Wonderful


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It was a good day. The inside house temp got up to around 85 before we turned on the a/c. We went into town for some errands. The car thermometer said it was 101. Thankfully the Jeep has a/c that works well! :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


I hope your a/c keeps working. Stay cool.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday I had a lovely surprise. The doorbell rang and when I answered the door a bunch of flowers, Cadbury's caramel chocolate bar and a pack of Oreos were there. Robert, Nessie and the kids were there. The boys stayed in the Landrover and shouted how much they were missing me, but Rob and Nessie stood on the pavement chatting to me.


That was sweet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I'm finally getting fined, so I am going to bed now; Mother's Day for Aussies tomorrow! So Happy Mother's Day to everyone else who might, or might not be celebrating! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


Mother's Day for us tomorrow too.
Have a good sleep and a good day tomorrow. I hope you hear from all your girls.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now. The snow has passed.
Have a good safe day.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your a/c keeps working. Stay cool.


So far, so good! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Mother's Day for us tomorrow too.
> Have a good sleep and a good day tomorrow. I hope you hear from all your girls.


And for us, too. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry we have winter here right now. We do not want it so sending it your way. A killing frost is putting a quick end to many of the flowers. (27f or -2C).


OH jinx....I thought we got bad weather, but nothing compared to your temps....stay safe, stay wam. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

My clematis have enjoyed the last few days of sunshine. xx


----------



## grandma susan

I typed my messages to you but it seems to have disappeared. Well I'm not doing it again.....just know, I been to c Albert, spoke with Karen, videod Josephine. Love yawl night. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My clematis have enjoyed the last few days of sunshine. xx


It's lovely. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, go and get the garden shears quickly - unless you like the ZZ Top look!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


No, but I like the Saxon look.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wonderful, he certainly looks the part and very smart, what an honour!! Xxxx


Indeed. Here is Merlin doing his bit outside his house, along with lots more round the country.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I bet you are always thought of.. I'm thinking of you too! xoxo


Thank you.


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> I'm finally getting *fined*, so I am going to bed now; Mother's Day for Aussies tomorrow! So Happy Mother's Day to everyone else who might, or might not be celebrating! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


That is supposed to read " I'm finally getting tired". ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Wonderful.????


SaxonLady said:


> Indeed. Here is Merlin doing his bit outside his house, along with lots more round the country.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mother's Day for us tomorrow too.
> Have a good sleep and a good day tomorrow. I hope you hear from all your girls.


Thanks Mav, I know I will hear from 4 of them, but not sure about my oldest one. I hope I hear from her also.
I hope you have a great Mother's Day also, and your mum. You are fortunate to shall have her, treat her nice! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> And for us, too. xxxooo


So I should say " Happy Mothers Day, for all those in the USA. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Nothing exciting happening today. Alan is staying quiet while his hand heals. He took all the skin off a few days ago and left it open to scab. He went to A & E yesterday, had a tetanus jab and is on antibiotics because it was swollen, red and throbbing. You can imagine what I called him! Just two days before that accident he cracked a rib. Don't try to kid me lockdown is boring. Not when you have access to a workshop.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> So I should say " Happy Mothers Day, for all those in the USA. ???????? xoxoxo


Thank you! And a Happy Mother's Day to you as well, Judi, and to all the rest of our moms celebrating it. :sm02: ????????????????????????‍????‍????xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thank goodness you didn't lose your patterns.
> I have duplicate external hard drives on my main pc and I back my iPad up to that main pc as often as I remember. After I lost a bunch of patterns from my Ravelry library, I'm very protective of my pattern store now.


I do have nearly all my stuff on an external hard drive, just don't transfer it often enough and I still wouldn't be able to view them anyway. I'm just hoping that the pictures etc I still have on that laptop won't have to disappear to mend it, I have Vietnam and my birthday photos shoot on there! :sm06: :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Can you order a refurbished laptop online?


As a gap filler? It's a thought and I'm sure eBay would oblige but the one that's gone kaput is only 6 months old, cost a small fortune and I haven't finished paying for it yet so I'm reluctant to spend any more but I will have a think about it, thanks for the suggestion! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My clematis have enjoyed the last few days of sunshine. xx


That's a beauty!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> No, but I like the Saxon look.


Well you would, being a Saxon Lady!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

My sister just sent me this picture of my grandma and Granddad who died within 6 weeks of each other just before I was born!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> My clematis have enjoyed the last few days of sunshine. xx


Gorgeous colour x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous colour x


Thought it might catch your eye. xx :sm01:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry people are flouting the rules. You stay safe. Sending lots of love and hugs to you and the family xxx


Thanks Josephine, I never leave home, can't get safer than that! Sending you hugs and love too, and scritch my favourite cat behind the ears please! :sm02: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I hope you don't disappear from us! ???????? xoxoxo


I have never figured out how some of us disappear and some of us are plagued with proving we aren't aliens. It's getting tiring.. I never did like games so picking out umbrella's and trains is not for me! :sm22:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We have 300 - 400 cases per day and they are starting to open stuff up here. Garden centres opened yesterday and Monday any street level stores can do curb side pickup. We were told if you don't report back to your work when work starts again then you will lose the CERB. My LYS has already sent out an email that anything that you order from her website can be picked up at the curb starting Monday.
> I'm still waiting for my order from Costco from 2 weeks ago. Apparently it is now on a truck somewhere.


Online free shipping is getting back logged now. I currently am waiting for a new remote for our Sony tv. They only seem to last a year before the air in the buttons goes flat and the selector or direction arrows quit... but we are creative, it takes longer but we get around with the "up arrow" and "return" button only. It does have it's downside, you never choose movie year as up takes it down to the early 1900's haha! That's why I like things made in Canada, USA or Germany... better quality. 
"

Whoopee!... new alien game, motorcycles today! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> My sister just sent me this picture of my grandma and Granddad who died within 6 weeks of each other just before I was born!


Lovely couple, did one die from a broken heart? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> My clematis have enjoyed the last few days of sunshine. xx


Wowzer's! :sm06: That's a beauty! I think my Nelly Moser is going to pop soon! I need to get out and clean up the garden badly..


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I typed my messages to you but it seems to have disappeared. Well I'm not doing it again.....just know, I been to c Albert, spoke with Karen, videod Josephine. Love yawl night. Xx


Isn't that irritating.. all that work down the drain. Sorry.. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Indeed. Here is Merlin doing his bit outside his house, along with lots more round the country.


The virus can't stop us caring. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That is supposed to read " I'm finally getting tired". ???????????? xoxoxo


I know.. but "fined" is so much funnier Judi! :sm04: :sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Wowzer's! :sm06: That's a beauty! I think my Nelly Moser is going to pop soon! I need to get out and clean up the garden badly..


When you've done yours you can come and do mine, there's so much needs doing that I can't do at the moment. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought it might catch your eye. xx :sm01:


This is clematis Josephine


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Thanks Josephine, I never leave home, can't get safer than that! Sending you hugs and love too, and scritch my favourite cat behind the ears please! :sm02: xoxoxo


Bentley sends you a big purr. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> This is clematis Josephine


Don't know what mine's called. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Lovely couple, did one die from a broken heart? xoxoxo


I've always thought so. My grandma died first, she'd had 23 children, my granddad was a tough guy with a soft spot for my mum, she was the last to be born and survive, I just think he missed her so much :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

As you know there is actually a medical disease called broken heart syndrome. My grandparents also died within a short time of each other.


Islander said:


> Lovely couple, did one die from a broken heart? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! And a Happy Mother's Day to you as well, Judi, and to all the rest of our moms celebrating it. :sm02: ????????????????????????‍????‍????xxxooo


I've popped on just as I noticed the time and pets waiting. But I want to wish you all a Happy Mother's Day and gratitude to all the children who are swell to their moms. I miss mine today as always but We will have a fine day in captivity. I'm just happy to be with him safe inside. And I have my 4 footed family as well. I'm ok with enjoying this day and the next in safety. I remember a song that said 'making the best of a bad situation'. Wish I remembered the rest of the song.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley sends you a big purr. Xxx


I'm back from pet chores plus I put soil on my few small plants and the fig tree. Watered them too. Isn't that what people do at 4 am? No? Saw 
Bentley and pitter pat goes my heart. ( spell check turned pitter into litter ...appropriate tho ). My friend sent photo of her cats and odd but they both are marked similar to my two. Suzi wants desperately to type to you. She's over my lap almost on the keyboard. Guess I'm into her petting time 
Duty calls.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a completely changed Norfolk. Full cloud cover and a northerly wind blowing. Don't think we will be going out today. Just got dinner ready for today and tomorrow so will settle down with my knitting and watch our gate swinging furiously in the wind. DH was going to repair it months ago. It's still swinging away. Have a good, safe, quiet Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> As you know there is actually a medical disease called broken heart syndrome. My grandparents also died within a short time of each other.


I suppose it is probably quite common in couples that have been together a long time, also probably not a very bad thing, except for the family left behind to grieve. :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've popped on just as I noticed the time and pets waiting. But I want to wish you all a Happy Mother's Day and gratitude to all the children who are swell to their moms. I miss mine today as always but We will have a fine day in captivity. I'm just happy to be with him safe inside. And I have my 4 footed family as well. I'm ok with enjoying this day and the next in safety. I remember a song that said 'making the best of a bad situation'. Wish I remembered the rest of the song.


Ray Stevens of Bridget the Midget fame had a song of that title! I don't know it but that's what Mr Google told me!! ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm but not so bright London! Wishing all you lovely mums a very happy Mother's Day, I hope you are able to be thoroughly spoilt, if not, it'll be twice as good next year!!!!!!

My eye is not so good again today, in spite of NO screen time yesterday! Not easy to see on my phone screen so I might bale out for the day.
Lots of love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Hope this brings a smile to your face and keeps you cheerful all day.

Now, I know a man
He's a hard workin' man
He gets up real early, and he goes down town
And about fifteen minutes after he's been gone
There's a big milk truck pulls up on the lawn
And that milkman rushes up to the door
Where that man's wife is waitin' in a kimona
And she plants a big ol' kiss on his cheek and they go inside
And that truck never moves for an hour or two
Well it's none of my business
One day I called him aside and told him what was goin' on
While he was gone
And he said, "Well I guess that's so, but do you know
We're never outta' milk or cottage cheese or yogurt,
Ice cream, or none of them other cowy things"
I guess he's makin' the best of a bad situation
Don't wanta make waves, can't you see
He's just makin' the best of a bad situation
Reckon I'd do the same if it was me

I bet that was not what you thought the rest of the words were. There are more verses.

https://www.google.com/search?q=song+make+the+best+of+a+bad+situation&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS775US775&oq=song+make+the+best+o&aqs=chrome.0.0j69i57j0l4.6281j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



jollypolly said:


> I've popped on just as I noticed the time and pets waiting. But I want to wish you all a Happy Mother's Day and gratitude to all the children who are swell to their moms. I miss mine today as always but We will have a fine day in captivity. I'm just happy to be with him safe inside. And I have my 4 footed family as well. I'm ok with enjoying this day and the next in safety. I remember a song that said 'making the best of a bad situation'. Wish I remembered the rest of the song.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Are you teasing us by not saying what you made for dinner?
Hoping he does not decide that today is the day he will fix the gate. ???????? He might go for a ride as it swings back and forth. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a completely changed Norfolk. Full cloud cover and a northerly wind blowing. Don't think we will be going out today. Just got dinner ready for today and tomorrow so will settle down with my knitting and watch our gate swinging furiously in the wind. DH was going to repair it months ago. It's still swinging away. Have a good, safe, quiet Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hope this brings a smile to your face and keeps you cheerful all day.
> 
> Now, I know a man
> He's a hard workin' man
> He gets up real early, and he goes down town
> And about fifteen minutes after he's been gone
> There's a big milk truck pulls up on the lawn
> And that milkman rushes up to the door
> Where that man's wife is waitin' in a kimona
> And she plants a big ol' kiss on his cheek and they go inside
> And that truck never moves for an hour or two
> Well it's none of my business
> One day I called him aside and told him what was goin' on
> While he was gone
> And he said, "Well I guess that's so, but do you know
> We're never outta' milk or cottage cheese or yogurt,
> Ice cream, or none of them other cowy things"
> I guess he's makin' the best of a bad situation
> Don't wanta make waves, can't you see
> He's just makin' the best of a bad situation
> Reckon I'd do the same if it was me
> 
> I bet that was not what you thought the rest of the words were. There are more verses.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=song+make+the+best+of+a+bad+situation&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS775US775&oq=song+make+the+best+o&aqs=chrome.0.0j69i57j0l4.6281j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


That's the one!! :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry your eye is still bothering you. My eyes have been causing me issues off and on for over a year. It is usually worse in the a.m. I did see the eye doctor and after many many tests and visits was told it was fine. She suggested drops. After using the drops it is worse. Seems like a film over my eye making everything blurrier. Tried different brands. The one thing that make things better is dimming the screen. Thinking straining to see your small screen is an irritant. Hoping you get your laptop fixed soon. ????


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm but not so bright London! Wishing all you lovely mums a very happy Mother's Day, I hope you are able to be thoroughly spoilt, if not, it'll be twice as good next year!!!!!!
> 
> My eye is not so good again today, in spite of NO screen time yesterday! Not easy to see on my phone screen so I might bale out for the day.
> Lots of love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Are you teasing us by not saying what you made for dinner?
> Hoping he does not decide that today is the day he will fix the gate. ???????? He might go for a ride as it swings back and forth.


Not teasing just don't want to bore everyone. Only sausage casserole today with enough left over for tomorrow. Had Cumberland sausage today, slightly peppery and ideal for a day like this. Not holding my breath with the gate, he took the gate off at the side of the house when it was very windy before and that hasn't been put back on either. Can I borrow your honeydoer please? xx


----------



## jinx

My honeydoer is very busy right now. I could loan him for a day if you promise to have him home before dark.????
I do not find it boring at all. I do not have much to entertain me right now. So cooking is a big event of my day. Today is the first day I can cook in awhile. The kitchen was in disarray as the pantry had to be moved into the kitchen so honeydoer had access to the broken pipes on the washer. Washer is fixed and working fine. Pantry is back in place and fully loaded. Replace the drywall on the facing bathroom wall is at the bottom of honeydoers list and that is fine. Privacy is maintained as the washer blocks any peeping eyes.



Barn-dweller said:


> Not teasing just don't want to bore everyone. Only sausage casserole today with enough left over for tomorrow. Had Cumberland sausage today, slightly peppery and ideal for a day like this. Not holding my breath with the gate, he took the gate off at the side of the house when it was very windy before and that hasn't been put back on either. Can I borrow your honeydoer please? xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry your eye is still bothering you. My eyes have been causing me issues off and on for over a year. It is usually worse in the a.m. I did see the eye doctor and after many many tests and visits was told it was fine. She suggested drops. After using the drops it is worse. Seems like a film over my eye making everything blurrier. Tried different brands. The one thing that make things better is dimming the screen. Thinking straining to see your small screen is an irritant. Hoping you get your laptop fixed soon. ????


Thanks dear, I have done all the things I was advised to do last week and it's a little better but not enough to make much difference. The option said it could be my baby cataracts getting worse but I just thought they dimmed everything rather than make them blurry? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I have done all the things I was advised to do last week and it's a little better but not enough to make much difference. The option said it could be my baby cataracts getting worse but I just thought they dimmed everything rather than make them blurry? Xxxx


Eventually, with cataracts your vision will blur as the lens gets cloudy so vision is affected. Lesson over, back to knitting. xxxx


----------



## jinx

I often hear of dimmed vision rather than blurriness. However blurriness is indeed a sign of cataracts. I checked with Mr. Google and he says, "Blurry vision at any distance is the most common symptom of cataracts. Your view may look foggy, filmy, or cloudy. Over time, as the cataracts get worse, less light reaches the retina."



London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I have done all the things I was advised to do last week and it's a little better but not enough to make much difference. The option said it could be my baby cataracts getting worse but I just thought they dimmed everything rather than make them blurry? Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> My sister just sent me this picture of my grandma and Granddad who died within 6 weeks of each other just before I was born!


What a lovely picture to have. My brother 'blew up' all the old photos of my mother, brothers and grandparents. I have them all hanging up.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> This is clematis Josephine


and beautiful she is too.


----------



## jinx

You gave me my first morning laugh. I thought your brother exploded the pictures. I figured he must not have liked this relatives.



SaxonLady said:


> What a lovely picture to have. My brother 'blew up' all the old photos of my mother, brothers and grandparents. I have them all hanging up.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls and a happy Mother's Day to all my USA sisters. Hope you got plenty of loves.. The sun is staring to shine now, 3.47pm but the weathers not been good at all. Cold, wet and windy, so it's just another day.

Stephen starts back at work tomorrow, I'm so worried about that, I can't see how it can be safe. To go from SD for 2 meters to a place of work that employs 7000 men/women doesn't seem a good idea to me. Nor probably to the other 6999 men/women. I've had Marg up this afternoon with some coffee for me, (I'm all nicely stocked up).

We are having a speech from our leader of the government to tell us what's happening re covid so that will be a waste of time. I still think it's too early. They are supposed to be opening garden centers. Well...we all have to travel to one, which the nearest is 30miles, how's that staying local.....I don't know if I could have coped any better with this lockdown, because hindsight Is a wonderful thing but I feel we are banging our heads together. I'd rather see to my family and me by ourselves. I don't really trust government at the best of times. That's my political bug bear today.

I've no more news, except I luv yawl. I'll catch up now, I'm running out of battery.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> No, but I like the Saxon look.


TMI


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you.


Be very proud


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a rather windy Surrey. Bentley has the wind under his tale and keeps rushing around the garden looking for 'things'.

Been revamping some clothes today and made a lemon drizzle cake now having a sit down and unpicking a dress that I'm going to turn into a skirt.

Happy Sunday and Mothers Day. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Eventually, with cataracts your vision will blur as the lens gets cloudy so vision is affected. Lesson over, back to knitting. xxxx


That could be it then although at my last eye test, he said they had a way to go. I think it may be dehydration, although I am trying to drink more, hic!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I often hear of dimmed vision rather than blurriness. However blurriness is indeed a sign of cataracts. I checked with Mr. Google and he says, "Blurry vision at any distance is the most common symptom of cataracts. Your view may look foggy, filmy, or cloudy. Over time, as the cataracts get worse, less light reaches the retina."


That makes sense I guess, will have to see if I can get an eye test soon as!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> What a lovely picture to have. My brother 'blew up' all the old photos of my mother, brothers and grandparents. I have them all hanging up.


I had an interesting mental image there, until I read on!! I don't imagine this one was colour originally. I could have this one enlarged xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a hot southwest Arizona. Not a lot planned today, so will be hanging with Flo again and doing some knitting. Wishing a very Happy Mother's Day to all everyone. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk. Still very windy and not very warm. Leftovers for dinner so can settle straight down and do nothing. Safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Still very windy. Spent most of yesterday sewing.

KnitWIts this morning and then I will plant up my tomatoes later.

Happy Monday everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all!! Very windy here too and alternately sunny and dull where the wind is blowing the clouds about!

The guy from the garage has just been and put a new battery in my car and its all good now, just in time for Wednesday, when our prime minister has said we can drive out as long as we behave responsibly, yay!!

Eye still not all that good, distance is fine but trying to read a pattern not so good!

Have a good one dear friends, catch you later! Xxxx ❤


----------



## jinx

Morning. If we have to be locked it we should at least have nice weather, right? 
Enjoy your do nothing day as best your can.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk. Still very windy and not very warm. Leftovers for dinner so can settle straight down and do nothing. Safe day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Your talk of sewing is giving me the itch to get my machine out. When I had the machine out permanently I often did sewing. Now I think about the work of getting ready to sew and then decide not to do it.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Still very windy. Spent most of yesterday sewing.
> 
> KnitWIts this morning and then I will plant up my tomatoes later.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad your vehicle is ready to go. I get very nervous when I know I do not have access to a vehicle that works.
Sorry your eye is so bothersome. Perhaps you have the variety of cataract that is fast growing. Sometimes they go very slowly and sometimes they go very fast. Hoping you can get it checked out soon.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Very windy here too and alternately sunny and dull where the wind is blowing the clouds about!
> 
> The guy from the garage has just been and put a new battery in my car and its all good now, just in time for Wednesday, when our prime minister has said we can drive out as long as we behave responsibly, yay!!
> 
> Eye still not all that good, distance is fine but trying to read a pattern not so good!
> 
> Have a good one dear friends, catch you later! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. If we have to be locked it we should at least have nice weather, right?
> Enjoy your do nothing day as best your can.


Quite agree, wish the weather did. We have been slightly released from lockdown. We can now go for a drive in the car as long as it is only with members of the household and can go out for exercise whenever we want but still have to keep social distancing. Some people can go back to work but should walk, cycle or drive to their workplace as it nearly impossible to keep 2 meters apart on train, buses and the tube. Apart from that everything else is the same. That is only England in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland it's still stay at home apart from essential journeys. xx


----------



## jinx

If I could travel without being restriction I still would stay home. I believe it is still to early for me to be out and about. I certainly understand others that are healthier and need to go to work to provide food and housing for their families. 
It was sad for me to know my greatgrands were next door and I could not be with them. I am sure their dad would have been able to get more work done without the help of a 5 year old.



Barn-dweller said:


> Quite agree, wish the weather did. We have been slightly released from lockdown. We can now go for a drive in the car as long as it is only with members of the household and can go out for exercise whenever we want but still have to keep social distancing. Some people can go back to work but should walk, cycle or drive to their workplace as it nearly impossible to keep 2 meters apart on train, buses and the tube. Apart from that everything else is the same. That is only England in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland it's still stay at home apart from essential journeys. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad your vehicle is ready to go. I get very nervous when I know I do not have access to a vehicle that works.
> Sorry your eye is so bothersome. Perhaps you have the variety of cataract that is fast growing. Sometimes they go very slowly and sometimes they go very fast. Hoping you can get it checked out soon.


Thanks jinx, think I'll ring the opticians again an ask to be seen! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, think I'll ring the opticians again an ask to be seen! Xxxx


Thanks for the reminder, I must phone one here as well and see if they are doing appointments yet. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Last Monday Mr. Wonderful chipped a tooth. He called to check if dentist was taking clients. That day was the first day they were taking patients. However, they could only see a limited number of patients because of distancing and cleaning between patients. He is not in pain and did get an appointment for 5/20. That is very unusual for us as we have always been able to be seen the same day. If it was painful he would have been seen that day. Just thankful he will get it fixed soon.


Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I must phone one here as well and see if they are doing appointments yet. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hoping you get seen and get correct glasses so you can see correctly.



Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I must phone one here as well and see if they are doing appointments yet. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's raining, but the rain is supposed to stop by noon.
We had the lowest number of new cases in the province of Ontario since March 31st. Provincial parks and conservation areas have re-opened for walking and biking. No beaches, no campgrounds, no picnic areas, no bathrooms.
My work is talking about bringing us back to work around May 19th. My tires won't be exchanged on my car until June 11th, so now I have to see if any other place will swap the tires sooner. It's too soon as far as I am concerned. My work building is the germiest. And I know they won't turn up the ventilation, so people WILL be getting sick.
One nurse who was going to start a job in a long term care facility, faked symptoms so she could get tested for Covid. She was positive. Now they have tested the hospital that she was leaving and 83 staff have tested positive.
I did grocery shopping on Saturday. I lined up outside the grocery store in the freezing cold with a lot of other people. Bad timing, even though I went at the same time as I did 2 weeks ago and basically walked in that time. Flour is still missing and some of the toilet paper had not been restocked but the rest was well stocked. Some prices are up.
Sunday was laundry day, but I was in the kitchen when the Snowbirds flew over in Operation Inspiration. Their official website says they flew at 1000 feet, but their tweets said that they would try to maintain 500 feet above obstructions. They were low. And 9 little demonstrator jets at a low altitude make a lot of noise. They flew right over our house! 
Mum and DD put the raised garden together in the back yard. Now we just have to wait until the load of soil arrives. 
I now have 2 summer tops on the needles. Both with miles of plain knitting. That's why I figured I could alternate.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I thought you were going to say, it is raining, but the rain is changing to snow. Thankfully that is not the case. I was irritated the other day when we had snow. I am sure you have had enough of it also. Stay warm and stay safe.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's raining, but the rain is supposed to stop by noon.
> We had the lowest number of new cases in the province of Ontario since March 31st. Provincial parks and conservation areas have re-opened for walking and biking. No beaches, no campgrounds, no picnic areas, no bathrooms.
> My work is talking about bringing us back to work around May 19th. My tires won't be exchanged on my car until June 11th, so now I have to see if any other place will swap the tires sooner. It's too soon as far as I am concerned. My work building is the germiest. And I know they won't turn up the ventilation, so people WILL be getting sick.
> One nurse who was going to start a job in a long term care facility, faked symptoms so she could get tested for Covid. She was positive. Now they have tested the hospital that she was leaving and 83 staff have tested positive.
> I did grocery shopping on Saturday. I lined up outside the grocery store in the freezing cold with a lot of other people. Bad timing, even though I went at the same time as I did 2 weeks ago and basically walked in that time. Flour is still missing and some of the toilet paper had not been restocked but the rest was well stocked. Some prices are up.
> Sunday was laundry day, but I was in the kitchen when the Snowbirds flew over in Operation Inspiration. Their official website says they flew at 1000 feet, but their tweets said that they would try to maintain 500 feet above obstructions. They were low. And 9 little demonstrator jets at a low altitude make a lot of noise. They flew right over our house!
> Mum and DD put the raised garden together in the back yard. Now we just have to wait until the load of soil arrives.
> I now have 2 summer tops on the needles. Both with miles of plain knitting. That's why I figured I could alternate.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I must phone one here as well and see if they are doing appointments yet. xxxx


Our dentists and opticians are doing appointments here but they are only doing a few per day. DD can't see her dentist for a month, June 10.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> If I could travel without being restriction I still would stay home. I believe it is still to early for me to be out and about. I certainly understand others that are healthier and need to go to work to provide food and housing for their families.
> It was sad for me to know my greatgrands were next door and I could not be with them. I am sure their dad would have been able to get more work done without the help of a 5 year old.


Yesterday my brother and his wife visited our porch. They were dropping off a wood candle holder that my brother makes and my mum admired at Christmas. My brother has a beard now. They couldn't stay too long. They have an hour drive and no toilet anywhere between. (The bushes on the side of the roads are getting a workout :sm16: )


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Quite agree, wish the weather did. We have been slightly released from lockdown. We can now go for a drive in the car as long as it is only with members of the household and can go out for exercise whenever we want but still have to keep social distancing. Some people can go back to work but should walk, cycle or drive to their workplace as it nearly impossible to keep 2 meters apart on train, buses and the tube. Apart from that everything else is the same. That is only England in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland it's still stay at home apart from essential journeys. xx


People have to wear masks on public transit here, because there is no way to keep 2 meters apart on the buses and trains. The little bus in Port Hope only allows 5 passengers at a time to try to maintain some space.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Your talk of sewing is giving me the itch to get my machine out. When I had the machine out permanently I often did sewing. Now I think about the work of getting ready to sew and then decide not to do it.


I still haven't been able to find my fabric. I think mum took it all to the Big Sisters store and donated it. I may need chance going to Walmart. That is the only place nearby that has fabric.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Very windy here too and alternately sunny and dull where the wind is blowing the clouds about!
> 
> The guy from the garage has just been and put a new battery in my car and its all good now, just in time for Wednesday, when our prime minister has said we can drive out as long as we behave responsibly, yay!!
> 
> Eye still not all that good, distance is fine but trying to read a pattern not so good!
> 
> Have a good one dear friends, catch you later! Xxxx ❤


Yay for your little car. It would be good to get out, even if it only is to drive around.
I get doubled vision after looking at my laptop or ipad. I've got my laptop pushed as far as my arms will go now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Still very windy. Spent most of yesterday sewing.
> 
> KnitWIts this morning and then I will plant up my tomatoes later.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xx


Happy Monday.
Since we had snow and ice pellets on Saturday, I won't be planting tomatoes for a while yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk. Still very windy and not very warm. Leftovers for dinner so can settle straight down and do nothing. Safe day. xx


Enjoy your "do nothing" day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a hot southwest Arizona. Not a lot planned today, so will be hanging with Flo again and doing some knitting. Wishing a very Happy Mother's Day to all everyone. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Love you back.
I hope you had a good day.


----------



## jinx

That is another reason I am not leaving the house. After my experience on the one trip I made to the drug store I swore never to leave home again until more places were open. Have you even known there is not a facility available and your mind works overtime to make finding a facility a necessity? Not fun especially when there are no bushes for miles and miles and miles.



nitz8catz said:


> Yesterday my brother and his wife visited our porch. They were dropping off a wood candle holder that my brother makes and my mum admired at Christmas. My brother has a beard now. They couldn't stay too long. They have an hour drive and no toilet anywhere between. (The bushes on the side of the roads are getting a workout :sm16: )


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I had an interesting mental image there, until I read on!! I don't imagine this one was colour originally. I could have this one enlarged xxxx


Mum had her black and white engagement photo "painted" to put colour on it.


----------



## jinx

Have you considered knitting one with a dense fabric and then line it?



nitz8catz said:


> I still haven't been able to find my fabric. I think mum took it all to the Big Sisters store and donated it. I may need chance going to Walmart. That is the only place nearby that has fabric.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That could be it then although at my last eye test, he said they had a way to go. I think it may be dehydration, although I am trying to drink more, hic!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


I'm trying to drink more water and less tea. I've found I can tolerate the taste of our water after it has been through a Brita filter. I like the taste of spring water the best but haven't been able to get that since the lockdown started.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a rather windy Surrey. Bentley has the wind under his tale and keeps rushing around the garden looking for 'things'.
> 
> Been revamping some clothes today and made a lemon drizzle cake now having a sit down and unpicking a dress that I'm going to turn into a skirt.
> 
> Happy Sunday and Mothers Day. Xxxx


Fluffy has been playing with the kickplate under the dishwasher and we finally found out why. There is a little mouse living under the dishwasher. We've set out a mousetrap but this little guy is smart and knows how to take the cheese without flipping the trap.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls and a happy Mother's Day to all my USA sisters. Hope you got plenty of loves.. The sun is staring to shine now, 3.47pm but the weathers not been good at all. Cold, wet and windy, so it's just another day.
> 
> Stephen starts back at work tomorrow, I'm so worried about that, I can't see how it can be safe. To go from SD for 2 meters to a place of work that employs 7000 men/women doesn't seem a good idea to me. Nor probably to the other 6999 men/women. I've had Marg up this afternoon with some coffee for me, (I'm all nicely stocked up).
> 
> We are having a speech from our leader of the government to tell us what's happening re covid so that will be a waste of time. I still think it's too early. They are supposed to be opening garden centers. Well...we all have to travel to one, which the nearest is 30miles, how's that staying local.....I don't know if I could have coped any better with this lockdown, because hindsight Is a wonderful thing but I feel we are banging our heads together. I'd rather see to my family and me by ourselves. I don't really trust government at the best of times. That's my political bug bear today.
> 
> I've no more news, except I luv yawl. I'll catch up now, I'm running out of battery.


I know how you feel. I don't know why my employer feels the need to count noses. We have dealt with more incidents since we have been working out of home than we did on-site. You would think they would be willing to let us continue working from home. Money and the bottom line mean more to business than people. Unfortunately.
Love you back. Stay strong.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I often hear of dimmed vision rather than blurriness. However blurriness is indeed a sign of cataracts. I checked with Mr. Google and he says, "Blurry vision at any distance is the most common symptom of cataracts. Your view may look foggy, filmy, or cloudy. Over time, as the cataracts get worse, less light reaches the retina."


I have a baby cataract. I have a filmy spot but I can only notice it if I look from side to side. The rest of the time I guess I just ignore it.
I do get doubled vision when my reading prescription is wrong. And it is wrong now. I was due to have my eyes checked this year. I get a new prescription every two years.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My honeydoer is very busy right now. I could loan him for a day if you promise to have him home before dark.????
> I do not find it boring at all. I do not have much to entertain me right now. So cooking is a big event of my day. Today is the first day I can cook in awhile. The kitchen was in disarray as the pantry had to be moved into the kitchen so honeydoer had access to the broken pipes on the washer. Washer is fixed and working fine. Pantry is back in place and fully loaded. Replace the drywall on the facing bathroom wall is at the bottom of honeydoers list and that is fine. Privacy is maintained as the washer blocks any peeping eyes.


Thank heaven for your honeydoer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not teasing just don't want to bore everyone. Only sausage casserole today with enough left over for tomorrow. Had Cumberland sausage today, slightly peppery and ideal for a day like this. Not holding my breath with the gate, he took the gate off at the side of the house when it was very windy before and that hasn't been put back on either. Can I borrow your honeydoer please? xx


We had pork tenderloin, noodles with sauce and peas. We also had a winter salad with cauliflower, carrots and a cheesey ranch dressing.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry your eye is still bothering you. My eyes have been causing me issues off and on for over a year. It is usually worse in the a.m. I did see the eye doctor and after many many tests and visits was told it was fine. She suggested drops. After using the drops it is worse. Seems like a film over my eye making everything blurrier. Tried different brands. The one thing that make things better is dimming the screen. Thinking straining to see your small screen is an irritant. Hoping you get your laptop fixed soon. ????


Can you get the drops that are just saline. Straining to see the screen is definitely an irritant here.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ray Stevens of Bridget the Midget fame had a song of that title! I don't know it but that's what Mr Google told me!! ???? Xxxx ❤


This house has been singing that Covid "For the longest time" that June posted a while back. It's become a real ear worm here. One starts humming or singing and soon everyone in the house is humming and singing it. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

TV is pushing that even though our numbers have started dropping, this is not the end of social distancing. Social distancing will need to continue until a vaccine is developed. And no gatherings over 5 people.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a completely changed Norfolk. Full cloud cover and a northerly wind blowing. Don't think we will be going out today. Just got dinner ready for today and tomorrow so will settle down with my knitting and watch our gate swinging furiously in the wind. DH was going to repair it months ago. It's still swinging away. Have a good, safe, quiet Sunday. xx


One of our squirrel nests blew apart in the wind. We have twigs and bits all over the back yard. And lots of that stuffing from the pillow that the neighbour left outside.


----------



## jinx

I thought saline drops would be the best. However, they also were of no use to me. I am so happy that at my advanced age I do not wear glasses. I cannot hear but I can see. Now that cataracts are an issue my seeing will probably become an issue.


nitz8catz said:


> Can you get the drops that are just saline. Straining to see the screen is definitely an irritant here.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've popped on just as I noticed the time and pets waiting. But I want to wish you all a Happy Mother's Day and gratitude to all the children who are swell to their moms. I miss mine today as always but We will have a fine day in captivity. I'm just happy to be with him safe inside. And I have my 4 footed family as well. I'm ok with enjoying this day and the next in safety. I remember a song that said 'making the best of a bad situation'. Wish I remembered the rest of the song.


Nice to see you Polly. I hope you had a good mother's day.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's snowing in Toronto so it probably will be snowing here in the next hour. There is snow on the ground there.


----------



## jinx

Harold made supper last night. I know he was making a tuna casserole, but I did not know what else he was making. I went to bed instead of eating. When I got up this a.m. I thought I would have leftovers for breakfast. Ha, he ate it all. However, he left the dirty dishes in the sink filled with water. Can some explain how it is easier to put dishes in the sink, rinse them off and fill them with water is easier than just drop them in the dishwasher?


nitz8catz said:


> We had pork tenderloin, noodles with sauce and peas. We also had a winter salad with cauliflower, carrots and a cheesey ranch dressing.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley sends you a big purr. Xxx


Hi Bentley. Happy cat.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> This is clematis Josephine


And just your colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Online free shipping is getting back logged now. I currently am waiting for a new remote for our Sony tv. They only seem to last a year before the air in the buttons goes flat and the selector or direction arrows quit... but we are creative, it takes longer but we get around with the "up arrow" and "return" button only. It does have it's downside, you never choose movie year as up takes it down to the early 1900's haha! That's why I like things made in Canada, USA or Germany... better quality.
> "
> 
> Whoopee!... new alien game, motorcycles today! :sm04:


I have a remote here that works when it wants to. I've tried changing batteries and tried re-pairing it to the TV. It still works when it wants to. And the buttons on the TV are hard to reach.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have never figured out how some of us disappear and some of us are plagued with proving we aren't aliens. It's getting tiring.. I never did like games so picking out umbrella's and trains is not for me! :sm22:


Especially when the pictures are too small to see clearly. Is that a train or just a wall?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> My sister just sent me this picture of my grandma and Granddad who died within 6 weeks of each other just before I was born!


That looks like a painting. Very nice picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I do have nearly all my stuff on an external hard drive, just don't transfer it often enough and I still wouldn't be able to view them anyway. I'm just hoping that the pictures etc I still have on that laptop won't have to disappear to mend it, I have Vietnam and my birthday photos shoot on there! :sm06: :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


Oh dear. Wiping the harddrive is one of the first things that the techs do. Sorry.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Nothing exciting happening today. Alan is staying quiet while his hand heals. He took all the skin off a few days ago and left it open to scab. He went to A & E yesterday, had a tetanus jab and is on antibiotics because it was swollen, red and throbbing. You can imagine what I called him! Just two days before that accident he cracked a rib. Don't try to kid me lockdown is boring. Not when you have access to a workshop.


Tell him to be more careful when he is in the workshop? Would that help?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I thought saline drops would be the best. However, they also were of no use to me. I am so happy that at my advanced age I do not wear glasses. I cannot hear but I can see. Now that cataracts are an issue my seeing will probably become an issue.


Cataracts can be fixed.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Harold made supper last night. I know he was making a tuna casserole, but I did not know what else he was making. I went to bed instead of eating. When I got up this a.m. I thought I would have leftovers for breakfast. Ha, he ate it all. However, he left the dirty dishes in the sink filled with water. Can some explain how it is easier to put dishes in the sink, rinse them off and fill them with water is easier than just drop them in the dishwasher?


I have the same question. Especially when the dishwasher is right beside the sink.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> That is another reason I am not leaving the house. After my experience on the one trip I made to the drug store I swore never to leave home again until more places were open. Have you even known there is not a facility available and your mind works overtime to make finding a facility a necessity? Not fun especially when there are no bushes for miles and miles and miles.


I always find the poison ivy when I go in the bushes. I end up not drinking anything for the day just so I don't have to find a bush. 
I don't know how we are going to get around the bathroom issue unless they develop some sort of automated sanitizer for the public washrooms.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get the card table ready.\
Everyone have a good, safe day.


----------



## jinx

Yup. Bad thing is they have to be the correct thickness before they can get fixed here. I am not to the point where I need to worry about surgery yet. Something to look forward to. Also when they 
fix them they can give you 20/20 vision.



nitz8catz said:


> Cataracts can be fixed.


----------



## jinx

Yes, the dishwasher is right under the counter. The sink is one step to the right. He could save himself a step. Oh, guess he cannot save a step as he would have to step back a step to open the door. Considering he is perfect in all other ways, I guess I will have to put up with this annoyance.????????



nitz8catz said:


> I have the same question. Especially when the dishwasher is right beside the sink.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Fluffy has been playing with the kickplate under the dishwasher and we finally found out why. There is a little mouse living under the dishwasher. We've set out a mousetrap but this little guy is smart and knows how to take the cheese without flipping the trap.


Peanut butter!! They can't resist it.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Tell him to be more careful when he is in the workshop? Would that help?


Like most men he has strategic deafness, so no.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Fluffy has been playing with the kickplate under the dishwasher and we finally found out why. There is a little mouse living under the dishwasher. We've set out a mousetrap but this little guy is smart and knows how to take the cheese without flipping the trap.


Maybe try putting peanut butter in the trap. That's what Mr. Ric does and it seems to work. Good luck. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Well, the laptop saga goes on..... Rang the manufacturers, took 45 minutes or so to get through, we went all through the problem to the point where he said he would get someone to pick it up. Then, because he realised where I bought it, PC World, a big national store, I had to contact them, thank you and goodbye! Took another hour to get an answer from PC World, the guy there said I would need to re load Windows 10, so we had another lovely chatty hour while that was downloading onto a memory stick from DHs desk top. Put the memory stick in the laptop and the line went dead while I was waiting for instructions GRRRR!! I have managed to load it but now have no cursor with which to install it and there's nothing on Google that helps, more GRRRR!! No way am I ringing up again and wasting the rest of the day! Sorry for getting so technical but DH doesn't want to know and there's no one else to tell!! Can you tell there is steam coming out of my ears?!! ????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's raining, but the rain is supposed to stop by noon.
> We had the lowest number of new cases in the province of Ontario since March 31st. Provincial parks and conservation areas have re-opened for walking and biking. No beaches, no campgrounds, no picnic areas, no bathrooms.
> My work is talking about bringing us back to work around May 19th. My tires won't be exchanged on my car until June 11th, so now I have to see if any other place will swap the tires sooner. It's too soon as far as I am concerned. My work building is the germiest. And I know they won't turn up the ventilation, so people WILL be getting sick.
> One nurse who was going to start a job in a long term care facility, faked symptoms so she could get tested for Covid. She was positive. Now they have tested the hospital that she was leaving and 83 staff have tested positive.
> I did grocery shopping on Saturday. I lined up outside the grocery store in the freezing cold with a lot of other people. Bad timing, even though I went at the same time as I did 2 weeks ago and basically walked in that time. Flour is still missing and some of the toilet paper had not been restocked but the rest was well stocked. Some prices are up.
> Sunday was laundry day, but I was in the kitchen when the Snowbirds flew over in Operation Inspiration. Their official website says they flew at 1000 feet, but their tweets said that they would try to maintain 500 feet above obstructions. They were low. And 9 little demonstrator jets at a low altitude make a lot of noise. They flew right over our house!
> Mum and DD put the raised garden together in the back yard. Now we just have to wait until the load of soil arrives.
> I now have 2 summer tops on the needles. Both with miles of plain knitting. That's why I figured I could alternate.


The garden looks good, how high is the bed? Great pic if the fly past!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I still haven't been able to find my fabric. I think mum took it all to the Big Sisters store and donated it. I may need chance going to Walmart. That is the only place nearby that has fabric.


You are taking the loss of your fabric very bravely, I would be in remnants!!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yay for your little car. It would be good to get out, even if it only is to drive around.
> I get doubled vision after looking at my laptop or ipad. I've got my laptop pushed as far as my arms will go now.


I would suspect that is my problem too but my laptop is kaput and I haven't been on my phone that much :sm16: xxxx


----------



## jinx

June. I am not human. I cannot get past that to tell you what Doer said.
See if I can add to this. He said laptops can be weird when reinstalling windows. He assumes it is a driver issue. Suggests using an external mouse if you are using the laptop cursor. Says he will take a peak at it if it is at my house. Are you dropping in for a cup of tea?


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, the laptop saga goes on..... Rang the manufacturers, took 45 minutes or so to get through, we went all through the problem to the point where he said he would get someone to pick it up. Then, because he realised where I bought it, PC World, a big national store, I had to contact them, thank you and goodbye! Took another hour to get an answer from PC World, the guy there said I would need to re load Windows 10, so we had another lovely chatty hour while that was downloading onto a memory stick from DHs desk top. Put the memory stick in the laptop and the line went dead while I was waiting for instructions GRRRR!! I have managed to load it but now have no cursor with which to install it and there's nothing on Google that helps, more GRRRR!! No way am I ringing up again and wasting the rest of the day! Sorry for getting so technical but DH doesn't want to know and there's no one else to tell!! Can you tell there is steam coming out of my ears?!! ????????


I'm so sorry, June, you are having to deal with all this. We're here to listen when you need us. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Forgot to charge my iPad, so I'm typing fast. Just got 14% battery left. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Peanut butter!! They can't resist it.


Neither can I!! ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Very windy here too and alternately sunny and dull where the wind is blowing the clouds about!
> 
> The guy from the garage has just been and put a new battery in my car and its all good now, just in time for Wednesday, when our prime minister has said we can drive out as long as we behave responsibly, yay!!
> 
> Eye still not all that good, distance is fine but trying to read a pattern not so good!
> 
> Have a good one dear friends, catch you later! Xxxx ❤


Should you drive if you can't see properly honey? Just saying!


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Quite agree, wish the weather did. We have been slightly released from lockdown. We can now go for a drive in the car as long as it is only with members of the household and can go out for exercise whenever we want but still have to keep social distancing. Some people can go back to work but should walk, cycle or drive to their workplace as it nearly impossible to keep 2 meters apart on train, buses and the tube. Apart from that everything else is the same. That is only England in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland it's still stay at home apart from essential journeys. xx


I'm all mixed up. Can I go out of isolation being 70? Is that me done now?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> June. I am not human. I cannot get past that to tell you what Doer said.
> See if I can add to this. He said laptops can be weird when reinstalling windows. He assumes it is a driver issue. Suggests using an external mouse if you are using the laptop cursor. Says he will take a peak at it if it is at my house. Are you dropping in for a cup of tea?


How I would love to do that dear! That's very kind of you to ask him and kind of him to answer, I will borrow dhs external mouse, when he comes off his computer and let you know how that goes. Please thank HD for me!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, June, you are having to deal with all this. We're here to listen when you need us. xxxooo


Thanks dear, it makes all the difference!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Quite agree, wish the weather did. We have been slightly released from lockdown. We can now go for a drive in the car as long as it is only with members of the household and can go out for exercise whenever we want but still have to keep social distancing. Some people can go back to work but should walk, cycle or drive to their workplace as it nearly impossible to keep 2 meters apart on train, buses and the tube. Apart from that everything else is the same. That is only England in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland it's still stay at home apart from essential journeys. xx


I feel it's the wrong decision, unless it's me being scared. I would have thought when we'd gone this long another couple of weeks would be better


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Should you drive if you can't see properly honey? Just saying!


Thanks for caring love, distance is absolutely fine, just reading that is a problem. Plus I haven't really got anywhere to drive to!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm all mixed up. Can I go out of isolation being 70? Is that me done now?


As far, as I understand it, no!, unless you are going out for a jog or walking? He didn't mention anything about age at all. I think you can drive further now but still observing SD. So, you could drive to Stephen's just for the hell of it but still have to keep your distance! Not much changed really for us. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Harold made supper last night. I know he was making a tuna casserole, but I did not know what else he was making. I went to bed instead of eating. When I got up this a.m. I thought I would have leftovers for breakfast. Ha, he ate it all. However, he left the dirty dishes in the sink filled with water. Can some explain how it is easier to put dishes in the sink, rinse them off and fill them with water is easier than just drop them in the dishwasher?


Do you know jinx, that was my pet hate with Albert. It meant I had to put my hand in a sink of dirty watered cold water. I hated it. And I still do. One day I splashed that much water in the sink I soaked everything. I had a touch of temper that day.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> As far, as I understand it, no!, unless you are going out for a jog or walking? He didn't mention anything about age at all. I think you can drive further now but still observing SD. So, you could drive to Stephen's just for the hell of it but still have to keep your distance! Not much changed really for us. Xxxx


Thankyou June....I just don't feel happy about all this at all. Could it be I have more common sense than our Boris? I hope he proves me wrong


----------



## jinx

I do not like making my hands wet. I avoid it if I can. Washing my hands all the time is probably one of the worse things about isolation for me.



grandma susan said:


> Do you know jinx, that was my pet hate with Albert. It meant I had to put my hand in a sink of dirty watered cold water. I hated it. And I still do. One day I splashed that much water in the sink I soaked everything. I had a touch of temper that day.


----------



## jinx

Those of us that have money whether we go to work or not feel it is too soon. However, if I have not been able to work for weeks and need my full pay check for food and housing I might feel differently. Wish they had been able to do more testing to see actually how many cases there are and how many have had it and do not even know it. There is no right answer to this dilemma.



grandma susan said:


> Thankyou June....I just don't feel happy about all this at all. Could it be I have more common sense than our Boris? I hope he proves me wrong


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou June....I just don't feel happy about all this at all. Could it be I have more common sense than our Boris? I hope he proves me wrong


Me too but only the idiots will take it as an invitation to do as they like. Not many under 45s have died as a result of this virus so they think its OK to spread it around everyone else!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'm all mixed up. Can I go out of isolation being 70? Is that me done now?


Not heard about that but you're only just 70 and we've all got to keep social distancing and you're not living with anyone with underlying problems so I don't see why not. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. I looks lovely out but still have a cold breeze. Nothing planned again for the day so will probably knit. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is going to warm back up this weekend, but in the meantime I am going to pot up all my tomato plants in my conservatory come greenhouse. 

Decided to jazz up a rather pkain fleece jacket. 

Happy Tuesday everyone, stay safe and well xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and -5'C (23'F). It snowed yesterday but it did not stick to the ground. Our perennials do not look happy, but they are all cold hardy so they should pop back up.
Our premier didn't listen to his own advice. He had his two daughters who don't live with him over for Mother's Day inside his house. The majority of people say it's too early to start reopening everything. 25% said they won't take public transit unless they have had a vaccine. The province is talking about opening up schools and day cares and everyone is saying TOO SOON. There is less than 6 weeks left in the usual school year. They are also talking about ticketing people who don't wear masks on public transit. We already have bi-law officers ticketing groups of people who don't maintain 6 feet distance.
I cast on my second summer top and frogged it and cast it on and frogged it and cast it on and frogged it. Then I got a little smarter and decided to cast on the sleeve first. I had used the wrong needle tip (even though I had written down the one that I had used for my swatch). I had twisted my cast on. And I made my swatch flat and not in the round. (I'm looser in the round :sm06: ) This yarn doesn't take abuse and it came apart after my 3rd cast on.
The Toronto stock market is up and on it's longest winning streak in years. (Everyone said the stock market would bounce back)
Happy International Nursing Day. Thank you to all our Covid Warriors.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is going to warm back up this weekend, but in the meantime I am going to pot up all my tomato plants in my conservatory come greenhouse.
> 
> Decided to jazz up a rather pkain fleece jacket.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, stay safe and well xxx


Happy Tuesday.
This weekend is supposed to be nice for us too. We'll get back to the 18'C weather that we are supposed to be enjoying.
I have the twin to that fleece jacket. Nice embellishments.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. I looks lovely out but still have a cold breeze. Nothing planned again for the day so will probably knit. Have a safe day. xx


Nice to look at?
Enjoy your knitting day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not heard about that but you're only just 70 and we've all got to keep social distancing and you're not living with anyone with underlying problems so I don't see why not. xx


Over here, we are allowed to go out of our house for groceries, medicine, emergencies and exercise. Maintain social distancing at all times. With our garden centres and hardware stores now open, we can fix whatever has broken in our homes (We're still trying to get the window guys to come and fix our broken window) and we can plant our gardens.


----------



## nitz8catz

My back button has a mind of it's own again. Back is taking me to random places in this thread.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Me too but only the idiots will take it as an invitation to do as they like. Not many under 45s have died as a result of this virus so they think its OK to spread it around everyone else!! Xxxx


Over here, the highest amount of infections have been in the 50s year olds, but the most deaths in the over 70s or people living in seniors residences and long term care facilities. And the most complications have been in the children, with Kawasaki disease and clotting problems.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Those of us that have money whether we go to work or not feel it is too soon. However, if I have not been able to work for weeks and need my full pay check for food and housing I might feel differently. Wish they had been able to do more testing to see actually how many cases there are and how many have had it and do not even know it. There is no right answer to this dilemma.


Our province has 40 labs going and has never been able to get to the 20K tests requested by the premier. And a number of the 15 minute testers created here in the province had to be recalled because of troubles with the swabs that were being used with the testers.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is going to warm back up this weekend, but in the meantime I am going to pot up all my tomato plants in my conservatory come greenhouse.
> 
> Decided to jazz up a rather pkain fleece jacket.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, stay safe and well xxx


Nice and very 'you'!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I do not like making my hands wet. I avoid it if I can. Washing my hands all the time is probably one of the worse things about isolation for me.


I get dry skin and irritated skin on my hands and feet from allergies. All this washing is not helping. And my usual moisturizers aren't making a difference. I do have some coconut oil that is better but I smell like something tropical.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou June....I just don't feel happy about all this at all. Could it be I have more common sense than our Boris? I hope he proves me wrong


If you don't need to leave your house, then don't. Keep visiting outside your friends windows and have porch meetups like you've been doing. And keep your door locked against anyone you don't know who comes to your doorstep. What you have been doing has been working for you.
Mum had to tell a little 20 something to back off yesterday when she came towards mum. I really would like to buy a hockey stick to use as a walking stick. And I could use it to remind people to maintain a hockey stick length away from me.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Do you know jinx, that was my pet hate with Albert. It meant I had to put my hand in a sink of dirty watered cold water. I hated it. And I still do. One day I splashed that much water in the sink I soaked everything. I had a touch of temper that day.


I hate when my family decides to do watery mold and algae projects in the sink. Rinse and put in the dishwasher. I think they do it out of spite sometimes. 
I have to be careful when I splash. Our tiles on our kitchen floor get slippery when wet.


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all! Bright, sunny but chilly here in London today! Am currently holding on for the tech guy, 35 minutes already I wonder if I can beat yesterday's wait of an hour to get through today!! Jinx, thank you, I did try using DH's mouse and it worked but got me to a place where I could go no further, hence my phone marathon again today! Thanks for the tip!

I got an appointment at the opticians this morning, happily, it was all gloves, masks, wipes and hand sanitiser! The upshot was that there is a tiny change in my prescription plus there was an equally tiny change last year and I didn't update my spex. Secondly, I do have blepharitis, inflammation of the eyelash area, non curable but have been given ways to cope. Thirdly, he thought that looking from my knitting to my laptop is confusing my eyes because I need to look through different parts of the lens to see both and its confusing my eyes. I think that last one is a bit off the wall but nevertheless, have shelled out £££££ for new varifocal spex and 'occupational' lenses for my current spex for knitting/laptop ping, assuming I will have a working laptop again one day, they still haven't answered (45 minutes now)!!!

That's it, all up to date, oh, got a delivery of baby cashmerino from China yesterday to carry on with Jake's afghan squares!!

Hope all are well, safe and happy, lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I feel it's the wrong decision, unless it's me being scared. I would have thought when we'd gone this long another couple of weeks would be better


I agree with you.
We have some provinces here that had 0 cases for 2 weeks. THEY can start re-opening. That makes sense. But my province is still getting between 300-400 new cases per day and we are not testing anybody outside of hospitals and seniors residences and long term facilities. So why are we re-opening anything. The only reason is money. And that is wrong.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> June. I am not human. I cannot get past that to tell you what Doer said.
> See if I can add to this. He said laptops can be weird when reinstalling windows. He assumes it is a driver issue. Suggests using an external mouse if you are using the laptop cursor. Says he will take a peak at it if it is at my house. Are you dropping in for a cup of tea?


Most hardware manufacturers have a driver package available. If you can get it downloaded.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> The garden looks good, how high is the bed? Great pic if the fly past!!


The sides are 12" high. It's now full of lovely rich brown soil.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, the laptop saga goes on..... Rang the manufacturers, took 45 minutes or so to get through, we went all through the problem to the point where he said he would get someone to pick it up. Then, because he realised where I bought it, PC World, a big national store, I had to contact them, thank you and goodbye! Took another hour to get an answer from PC World, the guy there said I would need to re load Windows 10, so we had another lovely chatty hour while that was downloading onto a memory stick from DHs desk top. Put the memory stick in the laptop and the line went dead while I was waiting for instructions GRRRR!! I have managed to load it but now have no cursor with which to install it and there's nothing on Google that helps, more GRRRR!! No way am I ringing up again and wasting the rest of the day! Sorry for getting so technical but DH doesn't want to know and there's no one else to tell!! Can you tell there is steam coming out of my ears?!! ????????


I hope you can get a tech back on the phone to help you the rest of the way.
It's frustrating when technology is on the fritz.


----------



## nitz8catz

PEI, our smallest island province, allows up to 5 members of your family in your house whether they live with you or not. They have not had any new cases in the province for 3 weeks, no deaths and only 27 cases in all. They stopped all ferries early and tested everyone coming across the bridge from the mainland to keep themselves safe.
We'll all get there eventually.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Maybe try putting peanut butter in the trap. That's what Mr. Ric does and it seems to work. Good luck. xxxooo


We have caught two adults under there, but there is a little guy who takes the cheese and licks peanut butter off the mechanism without tripping it. Mum has ordered a better mousetrap. It should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## nitz8catz

Our squirrel, Tippy (has a white tip on her black tail) just came to the window to complain that there is no seed out in the feeders. Mum is going out to fill them now. It's cold so they need some help.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all! Bright, sunny but chilly here in London today! Am currently holding on for the tech guy, 35 minutes already I wonder if I can beat yesterday's wait of an hour to get through today!! Jinx, thank you, I did try using DH's mouse and it worked but got me to a place where I could go no further, hence my phone marathon again today! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I got an appointment at the opticians this morning, happily, it was all gloves, masks, wipes and hand sanitiser! The upshot was that there is a tiny change in my prescription plus there was an equally tiny change last year and I didn't update my spex. Secondly, I do have blepharitis, inflammation of the eyelash area, non curable but have been given ways to cope. Thirdly, he thought that looking from my knitting to my laptop is confusing my eyes because I need to look through different parts of the lens to see both and its confusing my eyes. I think that last one is a bit off the wall but nevertheless, have shelled out £££££ for new varifocal spex and 'occupational' lenses for my current spex for knitting/laptop ping, assuming I will have a working laptop again one day, they still haven't answered (45 minutes now)!!!
> 
> That's it, all up to date, oh, got a delivery of baby cashmerino from China yesterday to carry on with Jake's afghan squares!!
> 
> Hope all are well, safe and happy, lots of love to you all xxxx


I think that last bit is off the wall too. Staring at anything seems to be bad for my eyes. Looking up and down makes my eyes feel better. 
I do have specialized "office" varifocals with antiglare for the computer. These "office" varifocals are not for distance, I can't see anymore than about 7 feet with them, but they save my eyes from the close work irritation of my eyes and neck from wearing regular varifocals.
Crossing my fingers that your laptop is fixed quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm signing off now. 
Have a great safe Tuesday. 
Happy knitting.


----------



## jinx

I am hoping the new specs allow you to see clearly no matter what you are doing. I have heard so often to look up from the screen and focus on something else. Seems maybe that is not what your optician is saying.
Interesting you got yarn from China. I am biting my nose to spite my face to avoid ordering from there. I was just thinking I do not see many products from the U.K. What do you export?



London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all! Bright, sunny but chilly here in London today! Am currently holding on for the tech guy, 35 minutes already I wonder if I can beat yesterday's wait of an hour to get through today!! Jinx, thank you, I did try using DH's mouse and it worked but got me to a place where I could go no further, hence my phone marathon again today! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I got an appointment at the opticians this morning, happily, it was all gloves, masks, wipes and hand sanitiser! The upshot was that there is a tiny change in my prescription plus there was an equally tiny change last year and I didn't update my spex. Secondly, I do have blepharitis, inflammation of the eyelash area, non curable but have been given ways to cope. Thirdly, he thought that looking from my knitting to my laptop is confusing my eyes because I need to look through different parts of the lens to see both and its confusing my eyes. I think that last one is a bit off the wall but nevertheless, have shelled out £££££ for new varifocal spex and 'occupational' lenses for my current spex for knitting/laptop ping, assuming I will have a working laptop again one day, they still haven't answered (45 minutes now)!!!
> 
> That's it, all up to date, oh, got a delivery of baby cashmerino from China yesterday to carry on with Jake's afghan squares!!
> 
> Hope all are well, safe and happy, lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## jinx

We have ordered most of the needed supplies online to repair the damage on our duplex. Sadly Walmart and Amazon are not offering 1 or 2 day shipping right now. I have 3 orders that we are waiting for. Doer did one trip to Home Depot and got a ton of smallish things he needed to do the work. He also ordered carpeting and kitchen flooring while he was there. The carpet cannot be installed if furniture is in the house. Doer's furniture is all in the garage waiting. The kitchen floor they will not install at this time. We were hoping to get that place finished a.s.a.p.



nitz8catz said:


> Over here, we are allowed to go out of our house for groceries, medicine, emergencies and exercise. Maintain social distancing at all times. With our garden centres and hardware stores now open, we can fix whatever has broken in our homes (We're still trying to get the window guys to come and fix our broken window) and we can plant our gardens.


----------



## jinx

Maybe you can legally get out of isolation. The question is should you?


grandma susan said:


> I'm all mixed up. Can I go out of isolation being 70? Is that me done now?


----------



## jinx

We have replaced a few remotes in the past few years. Seems in the olden days remotes never wore out or broke. What is nice is that we have been able to order the correct remotes for out t.v.'s and not get a universal remote. Harold and I both have a remote to our main t.v. It works very well for us. Have you noticed they are making the remotes smaller and smaller and easier to misplace. I hate our new t.v. remote as it does not have numbers on to change the channel. It is real irritating.



nitz8catz said:


> I have a remote here that works when it wants to. I've tried changing batteries and tried re-pairing it to the TV. It still works when it wants to. And the buttons on the TV are hard to reach.


----------



## jinx

Yesterday I had my first are you a human encounter. I tried about 10 times and then gave up. Ridiculous! Said click pictures of motorcycles. Handlebars, tires, saddle bags, no real motorcycles to be seen. 


nitz8catz said:


> Especially when the pictures are too small to see clearly. Is that a train or just a wall?


----------



## London Girl

Yay, finally after a total of 6 hours and 45 minutes on the phone, laptop is being picked up tomorrow, phew!!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## jinx

????????????????????



London Girl said:


> Yay, finally after a total of 6 hours and 45 minutes on the phone, laptop is being picked up tomorrow, phew!!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Most hardware manufacturers have a driver package available. If you can get it downloaded.


I think the disappearing cursor is all part of the main problem and hopefully it will be restored on its return! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is going to warm back up this weekend, but in the meantime I am going to pot up all my tomato plants in my conservatory come greenhouse.
> 
> Decided to jazz up a rather pkain fleece jacket.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, stay safe and well xxx


It looks great, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yay, finally after a total of 6 hours and 45 minutes on the phone, laptop is being picked up tomorrow, phew!!! ???? ???? ????


Well done, don't you ever tell me you haven't got the patience to do things. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> We have caught two adults under there, but there is a little guy who takes the cheese and licks peanut butter off the mechanism without tripping it. Mum has ordered a better mousetrap. It should be here in a couple of days.


Tricky little fellow, isn't he?!!! Hope you can catch him soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yay, finally after a total of 6 hours and 45 minutes on the phone, laptop is being picked up tomorrow, phew!!! ???? ???? ????


Thank goodness! What a marathon for you to get to this point! I hope they can get it fixed and back to you quickly! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I made a mistake...Stephen is working from home, I thought he was back at work but he's not. I've read and re-read the lockdown information for over 70's that aren't vulnerable and I'm as wise as I ever was. It's so contradictory my brain in too addled to cope. So. I've been for a little walk, I can only do this, and ended up at Margaret's for a cup of coffee, I was made so welcome, I felt like tears. I sat on her stairs and she sat at the kitchen door. We were 3meters apart. I took my hand gel and put some on my hands, then cleaned them when I came home. 

Karen had texted when I got home asking if I was ok but I didn't go to see her, because I'd just been out. I can't please everyone. I might go tomorrow. I'm trying to figure out a way of seeing Wendy when I go to the cemetery. If it's a nice day I could sit outside, now I can go I my car. I'm not going shopping though. Anyway, I've left the rules with S to look at, then I can go with a clear conscience.

So today's been quite nice. I've had a bit bother with my right knee these last few days, it's a little bit painful if I sit on a chair,and lift my knee up, and it also feels that it wants to click. My backs terrible again, after all these years and perhaps it all leads to another. I may have to give in and get my back X rayed, but I'm still ok for the moment. I might feel better in my back if I had a breast removal. They can take them away for me. ????????????. Tmi

Well, that's about it for today, I can't make things up so how can I tell you what hasn't happened hahaha. Listen, I'm a little worried about jolly. She has been pm'ing me for a couple of weeks now but she seems to have vanished. She was going to the hospital to talk with the consultant on Thursday gone, but she's never been on another pm since. I'm a little worried for her. If anyone has had a pm .etc from her since last Wednesday can you tell me. She's not answering me anymore. Thanks girls, if she appears by magic on kp just ignore my message. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is going to warm back up this weekend, but in the meantime I am going to pot up all my tomato plants in my conservatory come greenhouse.
> 
> Decided to jazz up a rather pkain fleece jacket.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, stay safe and well xxx


Looks cool bony lass


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PEI, our smallest island province, allows up to 5 members of your family in your house whether they live with you or not. They have not had any new cases in the province for 3 weeks, no deaths and only 27 cases in all. They stopped all ferries early and tested everyone coming across the bridge from the mainland to keep themselves safe.
> We'll all get there eventually.


Sounds like they have the right idea xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Yesterday I had my first are you a human encounter. I tried about 10 times and then gave up. Ridiculous! Said click pictures of motorcycles. Handlebars, tires, saddle bags, no real motorcycles to be seen.


It asks me about trains.....


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Yay, finally after a total of 6 hours and 45 minutes on the phone, laptop is being picked up tomorrow, phew!!! ???? ???? ????


That is disgusting to expect anyone on that length of time. Ridiculous


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, don't you ever tell me you haven't got the patience to do things. xxxx :sm24:


It's only a stupid laptop but I can't tell you how delighted I am that it's no longer my problem and it's due back on Monday!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

I've just had trains again from the whoever it is.....it's ok about jolly at... She's having trouble with technical problems.


----------



## jinx

How can you decide if it is a train by the pictures it give you? It showed me trains, motorcycles, motor bus, tractors etc. Never a complete picture of anything just bits and pieces of things.



grandma susan said:


> It asks me about trains.....


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> That is disgusting to expect anyone on that length of time. Ridiculous


It wasn't one continuous call, it was split over two days and 5 calls. One of them, I was hanging on for someone to answer for an hour, then the phone just went dead, I was furious but they have been completely overwhelmed because people are using their home technology so much more than normal - and obviously breaking it - I forgive them!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am hoping the new specs allow you to see clearly no matter what you are doing. I have heard so often to look up from the screen and focus on something else. Seems maybe that is not what your optician is saying.
> Interesting you got yarn from China. I am biting my nose to spite my face to avoid ordering from there. I was just thinking I do not see many products from the U.K. What do you export?


According to Mr G, mostly electrical and mechanical machinery, medicine, cars and a little oil! Who knew? I am leaving the parcel in the porch for a couple of days but since it must have left China some weeks ago, I expect its OK. Its lovely and soft and half the price of any other baby cashmerino!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We have ordered most of the needed supplies online to repair the damage on our duplex. Sadly Walmart and Amazon are not offering 1 or 2 day shipping right now. I have 3 orders that we are waiting for. Doer did one trip to Home Depot and got a ton of smallish things he needed to do the work. He also ordered carpeting and kitchen flooring while he was there. The carpet cannot be installed if furniture is in the house. Doer's furniture is all in the garage waiting. The kitchen floor they will not install at this time. We were hoping to get that place finished a.s.a.p.


Sounds like a lot of work! Just heard from my sister that her DH is thrilled to bits because our version of Home Depot is open so he went up there and bought a ton of paint and stuff for the garden! Whatever floats your boat, I suppose!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is going to warm back up this weekend, but in the meantime I am going to pot up all my tomato plants in my conservatory come greenhouse.
> 
> Decided to jazz up a rather pkain fleece jacket.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, stay safe and well xxx


Ooooh. You really do do pep up!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It's only a stupid laptop but I can't tell you how delighted I am that it's no longer my problem and it's due back on Monday!! Xxxx


Good news xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Ooooh. You really do do pep up!


I'm reverting to my hippie days xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I'm reverting to my hippie days xx


I just want the energy I had then!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've just had trains again from the whoever it is.....it's ok about jolly at... She's having trouble with technical problems.


Thanks for the update on Polly. Miss her when she goes missing for any length of time. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for the update on Polly. Miss her when she goes missing for any length of time. xxxooo


Hi just came to tell you all my ipad and phone have been not taking a charge and son took them upstairs to try to find the cause so I've been with out it. Phone is better but iPad only says 98 then drops to 96. I'm using it but son will take it to back it up so I may not be using it for a bit. I was almost panic when it seemed broke and he had it. I get that way when the car is in the shop and I am car-less. Doctor says I'm doing well with the meds but it might take another 1 or 2 months on the meds for it to reduce the cancer as expected. They are going to open states for public use and that's scary too wishing you and everyone well and happy sunny days. I've missed you too.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Hi just came to tell you all my ipad and phone have been not taking a charge and son took them upstairs to try to find the cause so I've been with out it. Phone is better but iPad only says 98 then drops to 96. I'm using it but son will take it to back it up so I may not be using it for a bit. I was almost panic when it seemed broke and he had it. I get that way when the car is in the shop and I am car-less. Doctor says I'm doing well with the meds but it might take another 1 or 2 months on the meds for it to reduce the cancer as expected. They are going to open states for public use and that's scary too wishing you and everyone well and happy sunny days. I've missed you too.


Good to see you Polly, we missed you too! Having just been through the same thing with my laptop, I can understand your frustration, it's horrible to not be able to communicate with the outside world, isn't it?! Stay strong and safe love!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a lot of work! Just heard from my sister that her DH is thrilled to bits because our version of Home Depot is open so he went up there and bought a ton of paint and stuff for the garden! Whatever floats your boat, I suppose!!


I have 4 wood boxes to plant in But I think they need to be sealed or coated with something to protect the wood outside. I have a bag of wood chips I need to get rid of so thought I'd put some in the boxes for drainage and then Put soil in . There are no holes in the bottoms. I have a red thumb if that's the opposite of green. I'd like to put tomato plant in a pot but I wonder if the dirt had stuff that wouldn't be good to come up the plant into the tomatoes making them bad to eat. I'm not sure what was in the dirt before. I'm a City girl but helped mom who did have a green thumb. do you think squirrels can climb up metal legs of a table. I wanted to plant beans and friend said put the pot on the table. I only have 2 seeds from beans my mom grew and don't want to waste them.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good to see you Polly, we missed you too! Having just been through the same thing with my laptop, I can understand your frustration, it's horrible to not be able to communicate with the outside world, isn't it?! Stay strong and safe love!! Xxxx ❤


Yes it is hard to not have it and I never thought I felt that way. Son was going to back it up but now he says he will tomorrow. So I have it tonight. I ordered patterns from Deremors and can't download them. not sure if it's my iPad or trouble on their end. I'm guessing it's me. Son says wait til tomorrow after he backs it up. I hope your tech problem is solved. I'm way behind catching up here.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> We have replaced a few remotes in the past few years. Seems in the olden days remotes never wore out or broke. What is nice is that we have been able to order the correct remotes for out t.v.'s and not get a universal remote. Harold and I both have a remote to our main t.v. It works very well for us. Have you noticed they are making the remotes smaller and smaller and easier to misplace. I hate our new t.v. remote as it does not have numbers on to change the channel. It is real irritating.


I've started putting it in my purse on the sofa next to me or on the stand to the side otherwise I can't find it. Then I get up and it falls to the floor which can break it. Since my dog need cnn on tv when we leave I don't take the remote in my purse when I leave. Dog must be republican ???? or she likes their voices.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I made a mistake...Stephen is working from home, I thought he was back at work but he's not. I've read and re-read the lockdown information for over 70's that aren't vulnerable and I'm as wise as I ever was. It's so contradictory my brain in too addled to cope. So. I've been for a little walk, I can only do this, and ended up at Margaret's for a cup of coffee, I was made so welcome, I felt like tears. I sat on her stairs and she sat at the kitchen door. We were 3meters apart. I took my hand gel and put some on my hands, then cleaned them when I came home.
> 
> Karen had texted when I got home asking if I was ok but I didn't go to see her, because I'd just been out. I can't please everyone. I might go tomorrow. I'm trying to figure out a way of seeing Wendy when I go to the cemetery. If it's a nice day I could sit outside, now I can go I my car. I'm not going shopping though. Anyway, I've left the rules with S to look at, then I can go with a clear conscience.
> 
> So today's been quite nice. I've had a bit bother with my right knee these last few days, it's a little bit painful if I sit on a chair,and lift my knee up, and it also feels that it wants to click. My backs terrible again, after all these years and perhaps it all leads to another. I may have to give in and get my back X rayed, but I'm still ok for the moment. I might feel better in my back if I had a breast removal. They can take them away for me. ????????????. Tmi
> 
> Well, that's about it for today, I can't make things up so how can I tell you what hasn't happened hahaha. Listen, I'm a little worried about jolly. She has been pm'ing me for a couple of weeks now but she seems to have vanished. She was going to the hospital to talk with the consultant on Thursday gone, but she's never been on another pm since. I'm a little worried for her. If anyone has had a pm .etc from her since last Wednesday can you tell me. She's not answering me anymore. Thanks girls, if she appears by magic on kp just ignore my message. Love yawl. Xxxx


I've only just now come upon this tho you told me before. Again I'm so sorry to have worried you. I had no way to let you know as the trouble happened quite t out of the blue. So like a bad penny here I am again????. I was headed to the cats but stopped and read a couple of last posts. You and the others are so nice to me.


----------



## jollypolly

Oh one last thing ...I had so many questions for the doctor including a couple of “what if’s” that she had a counselor phone me. The counselor asked if I wanted to be put in touch with someone who could listen to my concerns but I told her I have you all and some local friends. I really think she sounded disappointed. They probably charge by the hour and you all probably should too???? ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an almost sunny Norfolk. Still quite cool out so will probably stay at home today. Home made fish pie from the freezer today so nothing to do in the kitchen. Got a gnome to sew up and stuff today. Stay safe and as our new slogan says stay alert (I always knew our country needed lerts :sm23: ) xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I had to google two things from your message. I did not know what a lert was. Also I do not believe we have fish pie packs in our stores. I assume that is what you use for you pies? 
Have an enjoyable Wednesday gnome sewing.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Norfolk. Still quite cool out so will probably stay at home today. Home made fish pie from the freezer today so nothing to do in the kitchen. Got a gnome to sew up and stuff today. Stay safe and as our new slogan says stay alert (I always knew our country needed lerts :sm23: ) xx


----------



## jinx

Good your son will be able to solve the computer issues. Glad to have you back sharing with us again.



jollypolly said:


> I've only just now come upon this tho you told me before. Again I'm so sorry to have worried you. I had no way to let you know as the trouble happened quite t out of the blue. So like a bad penny here I am again????. I was headed to the cats but stopped and read a couple of last posts. You and the others are so nice to me.


----------



## jinx

My remote is so small I can set it on the keyboard and it does not bother my typing. Works good when I remember to put it where it belongs. Often it is a good thing we have two remotes as one or the other seems to get misplaced.



jollypolly said:


> I've started putting it in my purse on the sofa next to me or on the stand to the side otherwise I can't find it. Then I get up and it falls to the floor which can break it. Since my dog need cnn on tv when we leave I don't take the remote in my purse when I leave. Dog must be republican ???? or she likes their voices.


----------



## jinx

I will have to see if I notice "Made in the UK" on any items. I often see products are made in countries I never heard of. 


London Girl said:


> According to Mr G, mostly electrical and mechanical machinery, medicine, cars and a little oil! Who knew? I am leaving the parcel in the porch for a couple of days but since it must have left China some weeks ago, I expect its OK. Its lovely and soft and half the price of any other baby cashmerino!


----------



## jinx

Doer ordered the carpeting from Home Depot yesterday. They told him they had not sold any carpeting for over 6 weeks. Not surprising as the home cannot have any furniture in it or they will not install the carpet.



London Girl said:


> Sounds like a lot of work! Just heard from my sister that her DH is thrilled to bits because our version of Home Depot is open so he went up there and bought a ton of paint and stuff for the garden! Whatever floats your boat, I suppose!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I had to google two things from your message. I did not know what a lert was. Also I do not believe we have fish pie packs in our stores. I assume that is what you use for you pies?
> Have an enjoyable Wednesday gnome sewing.


Did you get a satisfactory answer from lert. It was a bit tongue in cheek, as our new government slogan is 'be alert' to whats around you. I like to sort of read it - be a lert, your country needs lerts. Perhaps just my weird sense of humour.

Yes we can buy packs of mixed smoked white fish, haddock and salmon and I also add some prawns and a few other things. Gnome is now nearly all stuffed and will then start constructing him. xx


----------



## jinx

I was googling how to restore my cursor. It seems it is a common problem especially after installing Windows 10. I was going to suggest you use hubby's computer to look at some of the fixes for your computer. Most fixes sound doable for tech challenged people. However I then remembered you are hours ahead of us and your laptop may have already been picked up.



London Girl said:


> I think the disappearing cursor is all part of the main problem and hopefully it will be restored on its return! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Very attractive. Adds a bit of pazzazz to your jacket.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is going to warm back up this weekend, but in the meantime I am going to pot up all my tomato plants in my conservatory come greenhouse.
> 
> Decided to jazz up a rather pkain fleece jacket.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, stay safe and well xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Very attractive. Adds a bit of pazzazz to your jacket.


Decided it's not jazzy enough so going to add some more crochet. Luv n hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Rather blowy again yoday, so I ll get some laundry done.

Nice to hear from you Polly, sounds as if you have a very nice consultant. Sending you loads of healing hugs.

Jacky, what does a lert look like cos I so want to be one!????.

Happy Wednesday everyone xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Rather blowy again yoday, so I ll get some laundry done.
> 
> Nice to hear from you Polly, sounds as if you have a very nice consultant. Sending you loads of healing hugs.
> 
> Jacky, what does a lert look like cos I so want to be one!????.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxxxx


Don't know whether a lert has a specific look, just remember your country needs them. This is getting silly. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and -3'C (27'F). It is sunny. I'm glad I don't have to scrape the ice off the window of my car. 
I had trouble starting my car yesterday. I had only turned it on long enough to move it when the soil for the garden was dumped in the driveway, so once I got it going, I took it for a ride around a country block (about 15 minutes worth of driving) It was enough to warm the engine up and get everything going again.
The official Covid website has changed and they don't tell you how many new cases there are anymore. But checking out the provincial pages, Ontario and Quebec have NOT flattened the curve yet, even though some stuff is re-opening. The province is now trying to re-open dog parks because some dog owners are not picking up their doggy packages while they walk their dogs in the parks. They are reminding people that the virus could be on the dog's fur so don't pet a dog that doesn't belong to you. They are also trying to open restaurants that have enough room on their property to open outdoor patios that have 6 feet between the tables. What usually happens on these patios, is people pull the tables together. Then there wouldn't be six feet between tables. Judging by the traffic on the traffic cameras in Toronto, about 1/3 of people are back at work.
Health Canada has finally approved a blood test for testing for covid, but they have only ordered 1 million test kits and will only be testing front line workers.
Federal money that was supposed to go to small businesses to help during the pandemic, hasn't made it to the small businesses yet. It's tied up in red tape in the agencies that are supposed to distribute the money. The federal government should have just sent it to the small businesses directly.
We are getting warnings from the government now that our money bills are not standing up well to some of the stronger disinfectants. Soap and water are enough to rid the bills of virus and the bills can survive soap and water.
Mum is getting ready to go to the grocery store for the senior's hour shopping. We only need a bag of milk, tomatoes and lettuce. (We've been eating a lot of salads).
Actually we've been eating well. A little too well. I need the weather to warm so I can do some walking. Today will actually get to the double-digits in temperature. We should be almost 20'C by now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Rather blowy again yoday, so I ll get some laundry done.
> 
> Nice to hear from you Polly, sounds as if you have a very nice consultant. Sending you loads of healing hugs.
> 
> Jacky, what does a lert look like cos I so want to be one!????.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxxxx


Happy Wednesday.
I hope your laundry doesn't blow away.
The squirrel nest in the back tree continues to blow away. Bits are all over the back of the yard.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you get a satisfactory answer from lert. It was a bit tongue in cheek, as our new government slogan is 'be alert' to whats around you. I like to sort of read it - be a lert, your country needs lerts. Perhaps just my weird sense of humour.
> 
> Yes we can buy packs of mixed smoked white fish, haddock and salmon and I also add some prawns and a few other things. Gnome is now nearly all stuffed and will then start constructing him. xx


lert 
 A small furry woodland creature that senses are always very intensely attuned to its surroundings.
You must be a lert.
To be a lert you must be constantly aware of the things around you
:sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
Smoked salmon, yum. BC smoked salmon is the best. :sm24: 
We buy packages of mixed seafood for seafood soup and chowders. I can also get bags of clams at the grocery store at the south end of town.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My remote is so small I can set it on the keyboard and it does not bother my typing. Works good when I remember to put it where it belongs. Often it is a good thing we have two remotes as one or the other seems to get misplaced.


We have satellite receivers so the remotes are very large with lots of buttons that I don't use. These remotes are big enough that they won't go between the cushions. The satellite remotes are interchangeable. Our TVs have their own remotes too. Our smallest tv in the kitchen has one of the largest remotes. Mum's tv only has one button, so she needs to remote to do anything with it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Norfolk. Still quite cool out so will probably stay at home today. Home made fish pie from the freezer today so nothing to do in the kitchen. Got a gnome to sew up and stuff today. Stay safe and as our new slogan says stay alert (I always knew our country needed lerts :sm23: ) xx


Sorry, I'll pass on the fish pie. I like fish cakes :sm24: 
I still haven't found any flesh coloured yarn yet. I may have to order further away, and of course, I can't just order one ball of yarn, can I?


----------



## jinx

And then there is this definition LERT from google. When you are "lert" there is the constant feeling that nothing will satisfy you but a good time, seeking and pleasuring hot women or partaking in copious amounts ...



nitz8catz said:


> lert
> A small furry woodland creature that senses are always very intensely attuned to its surroundings.
> You must be a lert.
> To be a lert you must be constantly aware of the things around you
> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> Smoked salmon, yum. BC smoked salmon is the best. :sm24:
> We buy packages of mixed seafood for seafood soup and chowders. I can also get bags of clams at the grocery store at the south end of town.


----------



## jinx

Our satellite remotes were a bit larger than the t.v. remotes. However, smaller than usually as the number buttons were removed. I still have not figured out how to navigate quickly without numbers.



nitz8catz said:


> We have satellite receivers so the remotes are very large with lots of buttons that I don't use. These remotes are big enough that they won't go between the cushions. The satellite remotes are interchangeable. Our TVs have their own remotes too. Our smallest tv in the kitchen has one of the largest remotes. Mum's tv only has one button, so she needs to remote to do anything with it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Oh one last thing ...I had so many questions for the doctor including a couple of "what if's" that she had a counselor phone me. The counselor asked if I wanted to be put in touch with someone who could listen to my concerns but I told her I have you all and some local friends. I really think she sounded disappointed. They probably charge by the hour and you all probably should too???? ❤


No Polly, our <hugs> are free. ❤ I'm glad that Connections is helping you. I hope you can continue to get on here and talk as often as you need.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've started putting it in my purse on the sofa next to me or on the stand to the side otherwise I can't find it. Then I get up and it falls to the floor which can break it. Since my dog need cnn on tv when we leave I don't take the remote in my purse when I leave. Dog must be republican ???? or she likes their voices.


She probably likes the voices. And the house sounds like there are still people inside.
I usually leave a light on in the back room or the cats think it is time to go to bed and get scared when we come back in.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Yes it is hard to not have it and I never thought I felt that way. Son was going to back it up but now he says he will tomorrow. So I have it tonight. I ordered patterns from Deremors and can't download them. not sure if it's my iPad or trouble on their end. I'm guessing it's me. Son says wait til tomorrow after he backs it up. I hope your tech problem is solved. I'm way behind catching up here.


If you have multiple devices, try getting on KP on each of them and create a bookmark. Then when one goes down, you can find us on another device a little easier. I have bookmarks on my phone, iPad and laptop. Hopefully all three won't go down at the same time. I prefer the laptop because I can see the bigger screen and it has a keyboard :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Of course you cannot order just one ball of yarn. As flesh comes in a multitude of different colors you will need at least 10 balls.



nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, I'll pass on the fish pie. I like fish cakes :sm24:
> I still haven't found any flesh coloured yarn yet. I may have to order further away, and of course, I can't just order one ball of yarn, can I?


----------



## nitz8catz

Over 80 teams are working on a vaccine around the world. I wish them all luck. Somebody strike gold soon please.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I have 4 wood boxes to plant in But I think they need to be sealed or coated with something to protect the wood outside. I have a bag of wood chips I need to get rid of so thought I'd put some in the boxes for drainage and then Put soil in . There are no holes in the bottoms. I have a red thumb if that's the opposite of green. I'd like to put tomato plant in a pot but I wonder if the dirt had stuff that wouldn't be good to come up the plant into the tomatoes making them bad to eat. I'm not sure what was in the dirt before. I'm a City girl but helped mom who did have a green thumb. do you think squirrels can climb up metal legs of a table. I wanted to plant beans and friend said put the pot on the table. I only have 2 seeds from beans my mom grew and don't want to waste them.


We just stained our wood around our planter. The box is put together with screws so we can easily replace the wood if/when it rots.
If there are not holes in the bottom of your wooden boxes then be very careful about water. Can son drill a hole near the bottom of the sides. Even a single hole at the bottom of each side would help.
By the time the tomatoes are formed, whatever was in the soil before should be leached out. So long as it wasn't something metal. Metals can stay in the ground a long time.
If the squirrels don't climb up the table legs, they can jump. I just saw a squirrel leap 10 feet from one of the lilacs to our patio table. And we have a couple currently hanging from one toe to reach bird feeders that are hanging from twigs too small to support the squirrel. I dont' think squirrels are really attracted to beans. I haven't had any eat our beans. 
Those are precious beans. You could grow your beans inside in the window until you can get more seeds from them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good to see you Polly, we missed you too! Having just been through the same thing with my laptop, I can understand your frustration, it's horrible to not be able to communicate with the outside world, isn't it?! Stay strong and safe love!! Xxxx ❤


Talking on Connections is my favourite way to start the day.
Without KP is like a day without tea. Just not right. :sm25:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Hi just came to tell you all my ipad and phone have been not taking a charge and son took them upstairs to try to find the cause so I've been with out it. Phone is better but iPad only says 98 then drops to 96. I'm using it but son will take it to back it up so I may not be using it for a bit. I was almost panic when it seemed broke and he had it. I get that way when the car is in the shop and I am car-less. Doctor says I'm doing well with the meds but it might take another 1 or 2 months on the meds for it to reduce the cancer as expected. They are going to open states for public use and that's scary too wishing you and everyone well and happy sunny days. I've missed you too.


The battery on my laptop is shot so it has to stay plugged in all the time. This laptop is over 10 years old so I can't get a new battery for it anymore.
Be patient and keep taking your medicine as told, and I hope your cancer is reduced to zero.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I'm reverting to my hippie days xx


Without haircuts, we're all kind of reverting to the hippie days. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a lot of work! Just heard from my sister that her DH is thrilled to bits because our version of Home Depot is open so he went up there and bought a ton of paint and stuff for the garden! Whatever floats your boat, I suppose!!


We now have a garden. Our garden centres just opened. We can't plant anything in it for a couple of weeks because of our unseasonable weather. But I'm hoping to pick up some plants that have already been started to jump start the garden.


----------



## nitz8catz

We just had our "Tippy" squirrel come and knock on the window. She wants her breakfast NOW. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> According to Mr G, mostly electrical and mechanical machinery, medicine, cars and a little oil! Who knew? I am leaving the parcel in the porch for a couple of days but since it must have left China some weeks ago, I expect its OK. Its lovely and soft and half the price of any other baby cashmerino!


I get tea, piccallili, guinness beer from the british section of the grocery store. I could get marmite but I just never developed a taste for it. I can finally get Fray Bento steak and guinness pies here now. Great since our British pub closed.
That baby cashmerino must feel like butter.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> And then there is this definition LERT from google. When you are "lert" there is the constant feeling that nothing will satisfy you but a good time, seeking and pleasuring hot women or partaking in copious amounts ...


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## jinx

I think it is a bit unethical that companies stop selling batteries for their products forcing us to purchase a new one. My iphone battery was designed to die after 2 years. I believe they were fined after their plot was discovered. My battery lasted 3 years but by then it was obsolete and I could not buy a new battery. Guess who knew where to purchase a battery and install it in my phone. New battery has been working well for over a year, but I am starting to have to charge it every day. Hm, wonder if he could find another new battery.



nitz8catz said:


> The battery on my laptop is shot so it has to stay plugged in all the time. This laptop is over 10 years old so I can't get a new battery for it anymore.
> Be patient and keep taking your medicine as told, and I hope your cancer is reduced to zero.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Our satellite remotes were a bit larger than the t.v. remotes. However, smaller than usually as the number buttons were removed. I still have not figured out how to navigate quickly without numbers.


I don't like that about some of the guides that make you scroll, scroll, scroll. I like being able to hop to the channels that I watch a lot.


----------



## jinx

Reminds me of the hummingbirds my sister had on her deck. The birds gave everyone so much fun and enjoyment.


nitz8catz said:


> We just had our "Tippy" squirrel come and knock on the window. She wants her breakfast NOW. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Of course you cannot order just one ball of yarn. As flesh comes in a multitude of different colors you will need at least 10 balls.


That sounds great to me :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I think it is a bit unethical that companies stop selling batteries for their products forcing us to purchase a new one. My iphone battery was designed to die after 2 years. I believe they were fined after their plot was discovered. My battery lasted 3 years but by then it was obsolete and I could not buy a new battery. Guess who knew where to purchase a battery and install it in my phone. New battery has been working well for over a year, but I am starting to have to charge it every day. Hm, wonder if he could find another new battery.


The windows operating system also has built in obsolescence. Everything is stored in the registry. The registry becomes bloated after 3-5 years depending on how much software you add to windows. Then the machine becomes unreliable and you have to have the windows re-installed and usually by that time your version of Windows is no longer available so you have an additional charge to load the newer version, if your hardware will allow it.
And the batteries are usually more expensive than buying a new device.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to mosey out to the card table and start the work day.
Everyone have a lovely safe day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know whether a lert has a specific look, just remember your country needs them. This is getting silly. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


They always have, and all my life I have been a lert to everything around me. (Autocorrect does NOT like that!)


----------



## jinx

I believe this definition explains what we are talking about:
planned ob·so·les·cence
a policy of producing consumer goods that rapidly become obsolete and so require replacing, achieved by frequent changes in design, termination of the supply of spare parts, and the use of nondurable materials.



nitz8catz said:


> The windows operating system also has built in obsolescence. Everything is stored in the registry. The registry becomes bloated after 3-5 years depending on how much software you add to windows. Then the machine becomes unreliable and you have to have the windows re-installed and usually by that time your version of Windows is no longer available so you have an additional charge to load the newer version, if your hardware will allow it.
> And the batteries are usually more expensive than buying a new device.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> They always have, and all my life I have been a lert to everything around me. (Autocorrect does NOT like that!)


Yes my spell check didn't like it either, keeps underlining it in red. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

My take on The Magnificent Seven. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes my spell check didn't like it either, keeps underlining it in red. xx :sm16:


mine changes it to a left, and I have to change it back.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My take on The Magnificent Seven. xx :sm23:


Adorable. I love the fairisle one.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've only just now come upon this tho you told me before. Again I'm so sorry to have worried you. I had no way to let you know as the trouble happened quite t out of the blue. So like a bad penny here I am again????. I was headed to the cats but stopped and read a couple of last posts. You and the others are so nice to me.


You're a 'sister' along with the rest of us, we all care, about each other! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Oh one last thing ...I had so many questions for the doctor including a couple of "what if's" that she had a counselor phone me. The counselor asked if I wanted to be put in touch with someone who could listen to my concerns but I told her I have you all and some local friends. I really think she sounded disappointed. They probably charge by the hour and you all probably should too???? ❤


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was googling how to restore my cursor. It seems it is a common problem especially after installing Windows 10. I was going to suggest you use hubby's computer to look at some of the fixes for your computer. Most fixes sound doable for tech challenged people. However I then remembered you are hours ahead of us and your laptop may have already been picked up.


Aww, thanks anyway! I went out for a walk, leaving DH to hand over the laptop at the advised time. When I got back, early, it had already been collected, an hour early, just after I left. The driver said he didn't know anything about pick up times! :sm16: Anyway, its on its way to laptop ICU now so I'm wishing it well!! ????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Decided it's not jazzy enough so going to add some more crochet. Luv n hugs xxx


You could just crochet a whole jacket!!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and -3'C (27'F). It is sunny. I'm glad I don't have to scrape the ice off the window of my car.
> I had trouble starting my car yesterday. I had only turned it on long enough to move it when the soil for the garden was dumped in the driveway, so once I got it going, I took it for a ride around a country block (about 15 minutes worth of driving) It was enough to warm the engine up and get everything going again.
> The official Covid website has changed and they don't tell you how many new cases there are anymore. But checking out the provincial pages, Ontario and Quebec have NOT flattened the curve yet, even though some stuff is re-opening. The province is now trying to re-open dog parks because some dog owners are not picking up their doggy packages while they walk their dogs in the parks. They are reminding people that the virus could be on the dog's fur so don't pet a dog that doesn't belong to you. They are also trying to open restaurants that have enough room on their property to open outdoor patios that have 6 feet between the tables. What usually happens on these patios, is people pull the tables together. Then there wouldn't be six feet between tables. Judging by the traffic on the traffic cameras in Toronto, about 1/3 of people are back at work.
> Health Canada has finally approved a blood test for testing for covid, but they have only ordered 1 million test kits and will only be testing front line workers.
> Federal money that was supposed to go to small businesses to help during the pandemic, hasn't made it to the small businesses yet. It's tied up in red tape in the agencies that are supposed to distribute the money. The federal government should have just sent it to the small businesses directly.
> We are getting warnings from the government now that our money bills are not standing up well to some of the stronger disinfectants. Soap and water are enough to rid the bills of virus and the bills can survive soap and water.
> Mum is getting ready to go to the grocery store for the senior's hour shopping. We only need a bag of milk, tomatoes and lettuce. (We've been eating a lot of salads).
> Actually we've been eating well. A little too well. I need the weather to warm so I can do some walking. Today will actually get to the double-digits in temperature. We should be almost 20'C by now.


Looks like a lovely salad!! I suspect we've all been eating a little too well!! :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> lert
> A small furry woodland creature that senses are always very intensely attuned to its surroundings.
> You must be a lert.
> To be a lert you must be constantly aware of the things around you
> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> Smoked salmon, yum. BC smoked salmon is the best. :sm24:
> We buy packages of mixed seafood for seafood soup and chowders. I can also get bags of clams at the grocery store at the south end of town.


 :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> And then there is this definition LERT from google. When you are "lert" there is the constant feeling that nothing will satisfy you but a good time, seeking and pleasuring hot women or partaking in copious amounts ...


Hehehe, haven't heard of that one before!! ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I get tea, piccallili, guinness beer from the british section of the grocery store. I could get marmite but I just never developed a taste for it. I can finally get Fray Bento steak and guinness pies here now. Great since our British pub closed.
> That baby cashmerino must feel like butter.


It does!! DH loves those pies, too rich for me though!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I think it is a bit unethical that companies stop selling batteries for their products forcing us to purchase a new one. My iphone battery was designed to die after 2 years. I believe they were fined after their plot was discovered. My battery lasted 3 years but by then it was obsolete and I could not buy a new battery. Guess who knew where to purchase a battery and install it in my phone. New battery has been working well for over a year, but I am starting to have to charge it every day. Hm, wonder if he could find another new battery.


Love that doer!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I believe this definition explains what we are talking about:
> planned ob·so·les·cence
> a policy of producing consumer goods that rapidly become obsolete and so require replacing, achieved by frequent changes in design, termination of the supply of spare parts, and the use of nondurable materials.


Yup!! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My take on The Magnificent Seven. xx :sm23:


Oh Jacky, they are gorgeous!! I'd add those to the raffle!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I'll shut up now!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hi everyone, it's been so very cold today. Very much like February I thought. I've had my winter coat on again when I walked round to Karen's, they said I was safe to go inside today but I wouldn't, it doesn't feel right. She is vulnerable to the infection she keeps getting, and Michelle works in the hospital. She comes home every night and strips off and has a shower, but if it doesn't sit right with me then it's not happening, as judge Judy would say. Then o thought I'd get the afternoon for a bit of peace hahaha, not so likely Marg wanted to come up, she was near to a domestic with John...I can always tell by her texts hahaha, anyway she came and sat in my porch because it had started to rain, although I'm not convinced it wasn't hail.

As you can see I've done very little today. The window cleaner came today and I thought it was only two weeks since he came, he said he would go if I wanted and he checked up his book and it was 4 weeks this weekend coming. He reckons he's not usually early. Well he had his friend with him and it was done in minutes. I look around them you know and he does a perfect job can't fault him.....however.......I have marked on my phone what date he has been here this month. Every four weeks is enough for me, I'm not made of money. Haha. 

I'm so cold I've got my cardigan on top of my pjs......just remember I luv yawl.. I'm going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> How can you decide if it is a train by the pictures it give you? It showed me trains, motorcycles, motor bus, tractors etc. Never a complete picture of anything just bits and pieces of things.


It's idiotic, haha maybe a robot would get it correct and humans get it wrong haha


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> According to Mr G, mostly electrical and mechanical machinery, medicine, cars and a little oil! Who knew? I am leaving the parcel in the porch for a couple of days but since it must have left China some weeks ago, I expect its OK. Its lovely and soft and half the price of any other baby cashmerino!


Oh I thought you'd been on the phone for 6 or so hours


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I'm reverting to my hippie days xx


Did you ever leave them xx


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> I have 4 wood boxes to plant in But I think they need to be sealed or coated with something to protect the wood outside. I have a bag of wood chips I need to get rid of so thought I'd put some in the boxes for drainage and then Put soil in . There are no holes in the bottoms. I have a red thumb if that's the opposite of green. I'd like to put tomato plant in a pot but I wonder if the dirt had stuff that wouldn't be good to come up the plant into the tomatoes making them bad to eat. I'm not sure what was in the dirt before. I'm a City girl but helped mom who did have a green thumb. do you think squirrels can climb up metal legs of a table. I wanted to plant beans and friend said put the pot on the table. I only have 2 seeds from beans my mom grew and don't want to waste them.


Squirrels can climb up anything believe me


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Oh one last thing ...I had so many questions for the doctor including a couple of "what if's" that she had a counselor phone me. The counselor asked if I wanted to be put in touch with someone who could listen to my concerns but I told her I have you all and some local friends. I really think she sounded disappointed. They probably charge by the hour and you all probably should too???? ❤


We could alway come over to you, all of us. We can council you and you cam council us haha. It would be lovely


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> And then there is this definition LERT from google. When you are "lert" there is the constant feeling that nothing will satisfy you but a good time, seeking and pleasuring hot women or partaking in copious amounts ...


Omg


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> If you have multiple devices, try getting on KP on each of them and create a bookmark. Then when one goes down, you can find us on another device a little easier. I have bookmarks on my phone, iPad and laptop. Hopefully all three won't go down at the same time. I prefer the laptop because I can see the bigger screen and it has a keyboard :sm16:


Believe it or not, I neither know what a bookmark is or how to use one. I'm am such a tricky and I don't care????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We just stained our wood around our planter. The box is put together with screws so we can easily replace the wood if/when it rots.
> If there are not holes in the bottom of your wooden boxes then be very careful about water. Can son drill a hole near the bottom of the sides. Even a single hole at the bottom of each side would help.
> By the time the tomatoes are formed, whatever was in the soil before should be leached out. So long as it wasn't something metal. Metals can stay in the ground a long time.
> If the squirrels don't climb up the table legs, they can jump. I just saw a squirrel leap 10 feet from one of the lilacs to our patio table. And we have a couple currently hanging from one toe to reach bird feeders that are hanging from twigs too small to support the squirrel. I dont' think squirrels are really attracted to beans. I haven't had any eat our beans.
> Those are precious beans. You could grow your beans inside in the window until you can get more seeds from them.


I've had squirrels eating nasturtium seems, I've planted them in planters and he's dug the compost to eat them. So he might just go for a bean. Be " a lert" I wouldn't trust them with anything, they are lovable to watch but very distrustful.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know whether a lert has a specific look, just remember your country needs them. This is getting silly. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I love them all.



Barn-dweller said:


> My take on The Magnificent Seven. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> My take on The Magnificent Seven. xx :sm23:


Hahah have you got names for them?


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I am only leaving a "hello to all", today as both of my eyes are being ridiculous tonight, and I feel like I am looking into a long 3D viewer, and it is very hard to read any of your posts, and what I am trying to write!
For any of of you, who have had Cateracts replaced, did anyone have episodes, where reading a page of writing, wors very much like trying to read a 3D book, or some thing similar? 
Tonight it is really quite dreadful, and is doing my head in, so I am going to bed, and well just lay there all night, will my eyes closed, if necessary!

Have a wonderful day, and I hope it is nice and warm, and winter leaves the area, ruled the end of this year! ???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> My take on The Magnificent Seven. xx :sm23:


A lolloping of lerts x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You could just crochet a whole jacket!!! ???? Xxxx


Nah! Done that. I'm using the crochet votton I bought in Black pool. X


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Did you ever leave them xx


No ????????????????✌xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Another new word for me. ...


PurpleFi said:


> A lolloping of lerts x


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh I thought you'd been on the phone for 6 or so hours


Er, yes, I was, this is something different, some yarn from China, keep up!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

This is so easy to do that you can do it with your eyes closed.
After the address, on top the page that starts with https after the address is a blank space then there is star ⭐ click on that star and it will add a bookmark on the line right below the address. That is for Chrome. Not sure if it works the same way for other browsers. ????????


grandma susan said:


> Believe it or not, I neither know what a bookmark is or how to use one. I'm am such a tricky and I don't care????


----------



## jinx

Last week I needed to cancel an order. I chose to do a online chat with the place I accidentally ordered from. As usually they said there would be a wait as all of the operators were busy doing their nails. I waited and waited and waited while watching t.v. and knitting and doing crosswords, and I waited some more. After more than 3 or 4 hours I went to bed. I got up two hours later and realized I forgot to turn the computer off. As I looked at the screen I was still waiting for video chat, but only had 1 minute left to wait. Ha, sure enough in one minute I had the chat and after some discussion she saw things my way. After 6 or 7 hours I finally got my issue taken care of.



grandma susan said:


> Oh I thought you'd been on the phone for 6 or so hours


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My take on The Magnificent Seven. xx :sm23:


They are wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Last week I needed to cancel an order. I chose to do a online chat with the place I accidentally ordered from. As usually they said there would be a wait as all of the operators were busy doing their nails. I waited and waited and waited while watching t.v. and knitting and doing crosswords, and I waited some more. After more than 3 or 4 hours I went to bed. I got up two hours later and realized I forgot to turn the computer off. As I looked at the screen I was still waiting for video chat, but only had 1 minute left to wait. Ha, sure enough in one minute I had the chat and after some discussion she saw things my way. After 6 or 7 hours I finally got my issue taken care of.


Great that you happened to get up just at the right time!! A sixth sense must have woken you up!! That's just ridiculous though, isn't it?!!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hahah have you got names for them?


I did have, DH asked the same question but have forgotten what I called them now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Another new word for me. ...


Your poor brain is being overloaded today. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Calvera, Chris, Vin, Bernardo, Harry, Chico, and Britt. Name of the magnificent seven.


Barn-dweller said:


> I did have, DH asked the same question but have forgotten what I called them now. xx


----------



## jinx

Could be. Maybe that is why I have a headache. Since isolation 
started I notice more and more people having problems with their eyes. I think I am spending more and more time on the computer and that is not a good thing. I could go and scrub the kitchen floor but......


Barn-dweller said:


> Your poor brain is being overloaded today. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Calvera, Chris, Vin, Bernardo, Harry, Chico, and Britt. Name of the magnificent seven.


Oh brilliant!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Could be. Maybe that is why I have a headache. Since isolation
> started I notice more and more people having problems with their eyes. I think I am spending more and more time on the computer and that is not a good thing. I could go and scrub the kitchen floor but......


Faced with the same choice every day, the computer always wins - when I had one, anyway!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Barn-dweller said:


> My take on The Magnificent Seven. xx :sm23:


They are all so cute! Well done


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Another new word for me. ...


She invented it, but isn't it wonderful.


----------



## jinx

Her typitis sometimes has me wondering. Today Mr. Google says.
lolloping
move in an ungainly way in a series of clumsy paces or bounds.
"the bear lolloped along the path"



SaxonLady said:


> She invented it, but isn't it wonderful.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Her typitis sometimes has me wondering. Today Mr. Google says.
> lolloping
> move in an ungainly way in a series of clumsy paces or bounds.
> "the bear lolloped along the path"


Quite right Jinx. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, nothing planned so will go with Flo (at a safe distance). Have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a sunny but very chilly London. However, temps are due to go up again over the next few days, hurray!!

My very cautious DD has invited me for a socially distant walk in the park this afternoon, after she finishes online teaching, the only trouble, she is very fit, I am not so I'll be able to walk at her pace or talk, not both!! It will be lovely to see her though and will be a hard job not to hug her!! :sm06:

Other than that, nothing planned. Just adding the edging to my mitred square blanket and I also have two squares on the go. One, I could do in my sleep, the other one I have ripped about 6 times but I will not let it beat me!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Still a bit cool and windy. Been maing a couple of cushion covers from old curtain scraps some were my mum's.

Today is DSILs birthday and tomorrow LM1 will be 12.

Happy Thursday everyone xxx

Ps June enjoy your meet up with Sam. X


----------



## jinx

Morning. Dress in layers in chilly London Town and enjoy your walk with your daughter. Lilly finds pleasure in giving me this hug. 
Signing: The hug sign is made by making each hand into a fist and crossing your arms over one another. This sign looks like you are giving yourself a big hug.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very chilly London. However, temps are due to go up again over the next few days, hurray!!
> 
> My very cautious DD has invited me for a socially distant walk in the park this afternoon, after she finishes online teaching, the only trouble, she is very fit, I am not so I'll be able to walk at her pace or talk, not both!! It will be lovely to see her though and will be a hard job not to hug her!! :sm06:
> 
> Other than that, nothing planned. Just adding the edging to my mitred square blanket and I also have two squares on the go. One, I could do in my sleep, the other one I have ripped about 6 times but I will not let it beat me!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You have convinced me to get my sewing machine out. I should not have to dust it off as it is still in the container it came in 8 years ago.
My daughter in law bought me a table cloth. No way will it fit any of my tables. So I decided to get out the sewing machine and make a curtain for the window over the sink.
I hope your scraps from your mom hold up better than some of the scraps from my mom. Years ago I made a quilt with the scraps and several of them frayed badly after a bit of use.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Still a bit cool and windy. Been maing a couple of cushion covers from old curtain scraps some were my mum's.
> 
> Today is DSILs birthday and tomorrow LM1 will be 12.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx
> 
> Ps June enjoy your meet up with Sam. X


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Still a bit cool and windy. Been maing a couple of cushion covers from old curtain scraps some were my mum's.
> 
> Today is DSILs birthday and tomorrow LM1 will be 12.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx
> 
> Ps June enjoy your meet up with Sam. X


Happy birthday, Mr C and a very happy birthday tomorrow to LM!! Liv will be 13 - a teenager! - on 1st June. I miss them so much, as you must all be missing yours!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Dress in layers in chilly London Town and enjoy your walk with your daughter. Lilly finds pleasure in giving me this hug.
> Signing: The hug sign is made by making each hand into a fist and crossing your arms over one another. This sign looks like you are giving yourself a big hug.


I know what you mean, better than nothing eh?!! ???????? Xxxx ❤


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:56 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It is cloudy and supposed to rain this afternoon. It better. Mum spread "weed and feed" all over the yard and it needs to be washed in.
We caught 2 mice under the sink and hopefully that is the end of that. We'll find out when Fluffy comes upstairs and see if he is still interested in playing with the dishwasher kick plate.
Fluffy is doing better. He injured his leg and back early in the pandemic falling out of his cat tree. (We've blocked both cat trees so he can't get up into them) We got CBD oil for him this week and we're only giving him a fraction of the recommended dose, but it has been enough that he is climbing the stairs without pain. Hopefully the lack of pain will help him heal. He's eating more now. 
Toronto zoo has plans to open when they are allowed. They will have cars drive around the zoomobile track and people will not be allowed to get out of their cars. (You just know that they will so they can get a better photo of the animals)
Toronto is running out of face masks again. A couple of high end clothing manufacturers in Toronto had been making masks but I think they have switched back to their own garments in preparation for re-opening stores.
The Covid website still isn't giving any numbers. Our local region website still has us with 13 cases with one poor person STILL hospitilized. (That person has been hospitalized for 2 months now.)
I now have 2 sleeves done on my red summer top and just miles of stockinette stitches to do the finish the other summer top. After I finish these two I want to get some plain cotton, not nubbly or textured, and do a top that is smooth.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. You have convinced me to get my sewing machine out. I should not have to dust it off as it is still in the container it came in 8 years ago.
> My daughter in law bought me a table cloth. No way will it fit any of my tables. So I decided to get out the sewing machine and make a curtain for the window over the sink.
> I hope your scraps from your mom hold up better than some of the scraps from my mom. Years ago I made a quilt with the scraps and several of them frayed badly after a bit of use.


Well done for getting your machine out, now is the time, while things are a bit 'quiet'! Have fun and prepare to get hooked!!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Did you remember to call the eye guy? Calling them might add excitement to your day. I would find sitting in your sun room an wonderful way to spend some hours every day. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk, nothing planned so will go with Flo (at a safe distance). Have a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday, Mr C and a very happy birthday tomorrow to LM!! Liv will be 13 - a teenager! - on 1st June. I miss them so much, as you must all be missing yours!! Xxxx


I'll add my birthday wishes to Purple's DSIL and LM.
Have the best birthday that you can.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. You have convinced me to get my sewing machine out. I should not have to dust it off as it is still in the container it came in 8 years ago.
> My daughter in law bought me a table cloth. No way will it fit any of my tables. So I decided to get out the sewing machine and make a curtain for the window over the sink.
> I hope your scraps from your mom hold up better than some of the scraps from my mom. Years ago I made a quilt with the scraps and several of them frayed badly after a bit of use.


I still need fabric. I don't even have old curtains. Mum donated those too.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Doer is working on painting over the holes in the walls that he fixed. Grr. the paint does not match well enough so he is having to do a lot of painting. Electrician is coming this a.m. to correct the wiring the tenants dangerously screwed up. We got notice the carpeting that is being replaced because of a large burn hole will be installed in a few days. Today he is planning on putting the lawn mower on the tractor as hopefully it is now safe to remove the snow blower. We certainly are keeping him busy. As soon as he gets one thing checked off his list we add something new. He seems to be loving it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Still a bit cool and windy. Been maing a couple of cushion covers from old curtain scraps some were my mum's.
> 
> Today is DSILs birthday and tomorrow LM1 will be 12.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx
> 
> Ps June enjoy your meet up with Sam. X


Happy Thursday.
Sorry, I should have wished your DSIL and LM1 Happy Birthday here.
I hope they have a good one.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very chilly London. However, temps are due to go up again over the next few days, hurray!!
> 
> My very cautious DD has invited me for a socially distant walk in the park this afternoon, after she finishes online teaching, the only trouble, she is very fit, I am not so I'll be able to walk at her pace or talk, not both!! It will be lovely to see her though and will be a hard job not to hug her!! :sm06:
> 
> Other than that, nothing planned. Just adding the edging to my mitred square blanket and I also have two squares on the go. One, I could do in my sleep, the other one I have ripped about 6 times but I will not let it beat me!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


I went for a walk in the country with mum. She walks a lot more than I do, but I managed to keep up. I felt it the next day though.
Enjoy the socially distant walk. I'm sure you'll love the chatting.


----------



## nitz8catz

My laptop has just updated itself. Hopefully it will still be here after it reboots tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. You have convinced me to get my sewing machine out. I should not have to dust it off as it is still in the container it came in 8 years ago.
> My daughter in law bought me a table cloth. No way will it fit any of my tables. So I decided to get out the sewing machine and make a curtain for the window over the sink.
> I hope your scraps from your mom hold up better than some of the scraps from my mom. Years ago I made a quilt with the scraps and several of them frayed badly after a bit of use.


These are my cushions. Enjpy your sewing xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Could be. Maybe that is why I have a headache. Since isolation
> started I notice more and more people having problems with their eyes. I think I am spending more and more time on the computer and that is not a good thing. I could go and scrub the kitchen floor but......


Unfortunately not all screens are easy on the eyes.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Calvera, Chris, Vin, Bernardo, Harry, Chico, and Britt. Name of the magnificent seven.


Good names.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Last week I needed to cancel an order. I chose to do a online chat with the place I accidentally ordered from. As usually they said there would be a wait as all of the operators were busy doing their nails. I waited and waited and waited while watching t.v. and knitting and doing crosswords, and I waited some more. After more than 3 or 4 hours I went to bed. I got up two hours later and realized I forgot to turn the computer off. As I looked at the screen I was still waiting for video chat, but only had 1 minute left to wait. Ha, sure enough in one minute I had the chat and after some discussion she saw things my way. After 6 or 7 hours I finally got my issue taken care of.


Good timing. I'm glad they saw thing your way.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday, Mr C and a very happy birthday tomorrow to LM!! Liv will be 13 - a teenager! - on 1st June. I miss them so much, as you must all be missing yours!! Xxxx


How come our gks are getting so grown up. Had a lovely chat with gs1 the other day all about crops and breeding Aberdeen angus. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> This is so easy to do that you can do it with your eyes closed.
> After the address, on top the page that starts with https after the address is a blank space then there is star ⭐ click on that star and it will add a bookmark on the line right below the address. That is for Chrome. Not sure if it works the same way for other browsers. ????????


The Edge browser from Windows 10 also has the star ⭐at the end of the address line.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am only leaving a "hello to all", today as both of my eyes are being ridiculous tonight, and I feel like I am looking into a long 3D viewer, and it is very hard to read any of your posts, and what I am trying to write!
> For any of of you, who have had Cateracts replaced, did anyone have episodes, where reading a page of writing, wors very much like trying to read a 3D book, or some thing similar?
> Tonight it is really quite dreadful, and is doing my head in, so I am going to bed, and well just lay there all night, will my eyes closed, if necessary!
> 
> Have a wonderful day, and I hope it is nice and warm, and winter leaves the area, ruled the end of this year! ???? ???? xoxoxo


Judi, I hope they put your name higher up in the elective surgery list. You have had too much of this problem to continue like this.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've had squirrels eating nasturtium seems, I've planted them in planters and he's dug the compost to eat them. So he might just go for a bean. Be " a lert" I wouldn't trust them with anything, they are lovable to watch but very distrustful.


Our squirrels keep digging their nuts into DD's pot of onions, and dig up the onions when they do it. She's not happy with them and put skewers in the pots to deter them.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi everyone, it's been so very cold today. Very much like February I thought. I've had my winter coat on again when I walked round to Karen's, they said I was safe to go inside today but I wouldn't, it doesn't feel right. She is vulnerable to the infection she keeps getting, and Michelle works in the hospital. She comes home every night and strips off and has a shower, but if it doesn't sit right with me then it's not happening, as judge Judy would say. Then o thought I'd get the afternoon for a bit of peace hahaha, not so likely Marg wanted to come up, she was near to a domestic with John...I can always tell by her texts hahaha, anyway she came and sat in my porch because it had started to rain, although I'm not convinced it wasn't hail.
> 
> As you can see I've done very little today. The window cleaner came today and I thought it was only two weeks since he came, he said he would go if I wanted and he checked up his book and it was 4 weeks this weekend coming. He reckons he's not usually early. Well he had his friend with him and it was done in minutes. I look around them you know and he does a perfect job can't fault him.....however.......I have marked on my phone what date he has been here this month. Every four weeks is enough for me, I'm not made of money. Haha.
> 
> I'm so cold I've got my cardigan on top of my pjs......just remember I luv yawl.. I'm going to catch up.


When our cold ends on Saturday, we get rain, so no one will be going outside anyways. Then we are back to cold again. This is MAY. We should have lots of flowers by now.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Looks like a lovely salad!! I suspect we've all been eating a little too well!! :sm16: :sm23:


And it was so large that we all had trouble finishing them.
This was last nightÃ¢ÂÂs salad. Green peas, chick peas, corn, sweet pepper and cucumbers in a balsamic dressing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Sorry, had to crop out my address for casual (non-sister) readers.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You could just crochet a whole jacket!!! ???? Xxxx


I think she has at some point.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Aww, thanks anyway! I went out for a walk, leaving DH to hand over the laptop at the advised time. When I got back, early, it had already been collected, an hour early, just after I left. The driver said he didn't know anything about pick up times! :sm16: Anyway, its on its way to laptop ICU now so I'm wishing it well!! ????


I hope your laptop is back soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get to the desk.
Everyone have a lovely warm, safe, day.
Happy Thursday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Did you remember to call the eye guy? Calling them might add excitement to your day. I would find sitting in your sun room an wonderful way to spend some hours every day.


No haven't done yet, not sure where to go as it is the first time since we've moved here. xx


----------



## jinx

They are the names of the original Magnificent Seven.



nitz8catz said:


> Good names.


----------



## jinx

Perhaps do a google search to see who is in the area. Then read their reviews, and then make an appointment.????????



Barn-dweller said:


> No haven't done yet, not sure where to go as it is the first time since we've moved here. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I went for a walk in the country with mum. She walks a lot more than I do, but I managed to keep up. I felt it the next day though.
> Enjoy the socially distant walk. I'm sure you'll love the chatting.


I'm wondering if she's planning on bringing the kids, I hope so but then we can't talk about Liv's birthday and I won't be able to get near them anyway!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> These are my cushions. Enjpy your sewing xx


Lovely, very spring like!! By hand? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> How come our gks are getting so grown up. Had a lovely chat with gs1 the other day all about crops and breeding Aberdeen angus. Xx


Bless!! I find mine are a bit inhibited with us if their M & D are around and a bit shy on web cams so I guess we just have to wait until we can get them to ourselves!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lovely, very spring like!! By hand? Xxxx


Not used my trusty John Lewus machine xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And it was so large that we all had trouble finishing them.
> This was last nightÃ¢ÂÂs salad. Green peas, chick peas, corn, sweet pepper and cucumbers in a balsamic dressing.


You're certainly getting your fix of pulses! It looks delicious!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, had to crop out my address for casual (non-sister) readers.


????????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your laptop is back soon.


It's due back on Monday, oh, happy day!!! ????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Not used my trusty John Lewus machine xx


I bought a gadget online for trimming edges as you sew but it doesn't fit my machine and it would cost too much to send back to Chine. Next time I come over ????????????, I'll bring it with me, it might fit yours and you can have it! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Still a bit cool and windy. Been maing a couple of cushion covers from old curtain scraps some were my mum's.
> 
> Today is DSILs birthday and tomorrow LM1 will be 12.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx
> 
> Ps June enjoy your meet up with Sam. X


Happy Birthday to your DSIL today and Happy Birthday to LM1 tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very chilly London. However, temps are due to go up again over the next few days, hurray!!
> 
> My very cautious DD has invited me for a socially distant walk in the park this afternoon, after she finishes online teaching, the only trouble, she is very fit, I am not so I'll be able to walk at her pace or talk, not both!! It will be lovely to see her though and will be a hard job not to hug her!! :sm06:
> 
> Other than that, nothing planned. Just adding the edging to my mitred square blanket and I also have two squares on the go. One, I could do in my sleep, the other one I have ripped about 6 times but I will not let it beat me!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your visit with her today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> These are my cushions. Enjpy your sewing xx


Cushions look great! Well done. xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from sunny southwest Arizona. Not a lot planned today, so will be hanging and social distancing with Flo once again. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it was so cold this morning, I put the electric fire on and it soon warmed me up. I slept in a cardigan last night too. But this afternoon....it's beautiful. Clear blue skies and war as could be. 

There's nothing changed here. I've had a text from Wendy and she's been told that between marks and Redcar the cars a parked bumper to bumper, there are so many people going for a walk along the beaches. I don't think that can be good.

Donna texted me last night to say she complies with govt standards so do I want her back to clean for me. Well, I've got to be honest, I'm too scared. She cleans in a care home, and she's a hairdresser and goes to people's homes, and I'm not ready for any of that. I haven't even had the family in my house for 8 weeks so it's a no, no at the moment. So if I lose my chance then so be it. Karen suggested that I go out and let her work. Well...she would be touching everything in the house and if I touched where she'd been and touched my face, won't that be risky? Is it only me being over careful. It just doesn't feel right.

I had a little tiny walk today, and ended up at Margs for coffee and chat, that feels right. She is 3metres away from me. I have my hand sanitizer. She got me some coffees? ☕☕☕☕????☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????☕☕

I think that's all that's happened today. All of you stay safe. Did I tell you Margaret's given me a mask? Well. I'm going now, tonight we clap, so I'll think of all my Uk sisters at 8pm. Has anyone seen and heard the Welsh NHS singing, bridge over troubled waters? It's so emotional, remember I love yawl. I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Er, yes, I was, this is something different, some yarn from China, keep up!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Oh sorry June haha. I've missed something somewhere. China's a long way to ring. Bet it costs you a fortune????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Last week I needed to cancel an order. I chose to do a online chat with the place I accidentally ordered from. As usually they said there would be a wait as all of the operators were busy doing their nails. I waited and waited and waited while watching t.v. and knitting and doing crosswords, and I waited some more. After more than 3 or 4 hours I went to bed. I got up two hours later and realized I forgot to turn the computer off. As I looked at the screen I was still waiting for video chat, but only had 1 minute left to wait. Ha, sure enough in one minute I had the chat and after some discussion she saw things my way. After 6 or 7 hours I finally got my issue taken care of.


Oh why is life so confusing. It was better when we didn't have a phone. We managed. Well..maybe not.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Could be. Maybe that is why I have a headache. Since isolation
> started I notice more and more people having problems with their eyes. I think I am spending more and more time on the computer and that is not a good thing. I could go and scrub the kitchen floor but......


Don't be silly! Kitchen floor indeed... Sit down, let it pass over you. Do this a couple of times and you'll find you like it, then it comes over easy. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are all so cute! Well done


Bonnie your little puppy is so gorgeous. What is her name?


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Her typitis sometimes has me wondering. Today Mr. Google says.
> lolloping
> move in an ungainly way in a series of clumsy paces or bounds.
> "the bear lolloped along the path"


If you ever sae the film "jungle book" the bear in it was always lolloping, in the way he walks. I lollop now and again.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday, Mr C and a very happy birthday tomorrow to LM!! Liv will be 13 - a teenager! - on 1st June. I miss them so much, as you must all be missing yours!! Xxxx


It won't be long love, hang on in there. I bet you give them so many hugs, when we eventually come through this, then they'll come back and sleep and you'll play monopoly and anything else you want to. It will pass.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Doer is working on painting over the holes in the walls that he fixed. Grr. the paint does not match well enough so he is having to do a lot of painting. Electrician is coming this a.m. to correct the wiring the tenants dangerously screwed up. We got notice the carpeting that is being replaced because of a large burn hole will be installed in a few days. Today he is planning on putting the lawn mower on the tractor as hopefully it is now safe to remove the snow blower. We certainly are keeping him busy. As soon as he gets one thing checked off his list we add something new. He seems to be loving it.


If he ever gets bored I'll have him....doesn't matter about PPE


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> And it was so large that we all had trouble finishing them.
> This was last nightÃ¢ÂÂs salad. Green peas, chick peas, corn, sweet pepper and cucumbers in a balsamic dressing.


Now I could eat that, no problem. Not sure on the vinegar with it, but certainly all the pulses. I love chick peas, and peas and corn and peppers and cucumber. So that surprised you all. I can eat more than hot pots ahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

I've just had Richard FaceTime me and he's coming down with his dad tomorrow to bring my groceries and ....wait for it....little ted.

OBTW remember major Tom? Well Richard has sent me a photo of major Tom with a sports bottle and the bottle came from where Richard works, and somebody called Storms? He's got one. So I'm going to try and send you the photo of major Tom. Make sure you look at the bottle.....


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> I've just had Richard FaceTime me and he's coming down with his dad tomorrow to bring my groceries and ....wait for it....little ted.
> 
> OBTW remember major Tom? Well Richard has sent me a photo of major Tom with a sports bottle and the bottle came from where Richard works, and somebody called Storms? He's got one. So I'm going to try and send you the photo of major Tom. Make sure you look at the bottle.....


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Still a bit cool and windy. Been maing a couple of cushion covers from old curtain scraps some were my mum's.
> 
> Today is DSILs birthday and tomorrow LM1 will be 12.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx
> 
> Ps June enjoy your meet up with Sam. X


Happy birthday to both. xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> The Edge browser from Windows 10 also has the star ⭐at the end of the address line.


So does the iMac.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> If you ever sae the film "jungle book" the bear in it was always lolloping, in the way he walks. I lollop now and again.


I do permanently now think. My sergeant major would have had a fit!


----------



## SaxonLady

Lovely picture. Stormzy is a rapper I think.


----------



## SaxonLady

Jacky my Dr Teddy is still not finished. I completed all the knitting days ago but when I opened the big bag labelled polyester stuffing it was full of feathers. Definitely not suitable for knitted toys. As I had bought it on Ebay I had a job returning it, via the post office. I have now ordered some from Hobbycraft with a special offer. Much cheaper.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> These are my cushions. Enjpy your sewing xx


Beautiful, love Country Garden. oxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Judi, I hope they put your name higher up in the elective surgery list. You have had too much of this problem to continue like this.


Sending hugs Judi. oxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I bought a gadget online for trimming edges as you sew but it doesn't fit my machine and it would cost too much to send back to Chine. Next time I come over ????????????, I'll bring it with me, it might fit yours and you can have it! Xxxx


Thank you. I friend gas bought a box of attachments, but hasn't a clue how to threads her machine! Think I'll have to give her a lesson when we are allowed out xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Jacky my Dr Teddy is still not finished. I completed all the knitting days ago but when I opened the big bag labelled polyester stuffing it was full of feathers. Definitely not suitable for knitted toys. As I had bought it on Ebay I had a job returning it, via the post office. I have now ordered some from Hobbycraft with a special offer. Much cheaper.


Is he all sewn up so he only needs stuffing? xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Our squirrels keep digging their nuts into DD's pot of onions, and dig up the onions when they do it. She's not happy with them and put skewers in the pots to deter them.


Sarah is on me to get seeds planted.. some are too late like the broad beans and tomato's. I'll start most in pots to transplant... she doesn't realize there are gazillions of hungry seedling ???? killers in my garden, I'm too close to the woods and bush. Pill bugs, snails ????, earwigs, flea beetle and unknown ???? caterpillars. I only use natural deterrents, no pesticides.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it was so cold this morning, I put the electric fire on and it soon warmed me up. I slept in a cardigan last night too. But this afternoon....it's beautiful. Clear blue skies and war as could be.
> 
> There's nothing changed here. I've had a text from Wendy and she's been told that between marks and Redcar the cars a parked bumper to bumper, there are so many people going for a walk along the beaches. I don't think that can be good.
> 
> Donna texted me last night to say she complies with govt standards so do I want her back to clean for me. Well, I've got to be honest, I'm too scared. She cleans in a care home, and she's a hairdresser and goes to people's homes, and I'm not ready for any of that. I haven't even had the family in my house for 8 weeks so it's a no, no at the moment. So if I lose my chance then so be it. Karen suggested that I go out and let her work. Well...she would be touching everything in the house and if I touched where she'd been and touched my face, won't that be risky? Is it only me being over careful. It just doesn't feel right.
> 
> I had a little tiny walk today, and ended up at Margs for coffee and chat, that feels right. She is 3metres away from me. I have my hand sanitizer. She got me some coffees? ☕☕☕☕????☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????☕☕
> 
> I think that's all that's happened today. All of you stay safe. Did I tell you Margaret's given me a mask? Well. I'm going now, tonight we clap, so I'll think of all my Uk sisters at 8pm. Has anyone seen and heard the Welsh NHS singing, bridge over troubled waters? It's so emotional, remember I love yawl. I'll catch up now.


You've mentioned in earlier posts that your housekeeper can be very forgetful, will she stay compliant? That's a good reason outside of the fact that she's working public as well. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your visit with her today! xxxooo


Had a lovely walk in the sunshine, lots of people about but we managed to keep our distance from them and each other! Did us both good! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it was so cold this morning, I put the electric fire on and it soon warmed me up. I slept in a cardigan last night too. But this afternoon....it's beautiful. Clear blue skies and war as could be.
> 
> There's nothing changed here. I've had a text from Wendy and she's been told that between marks and Redcar the cars a parked bumper to bumper, there are so many people going for a walk along the beaches. I don't think that can be good.
> 
> Donna texted me last night to say she complies with govt standards so do I want her back to clean for me. Well, I've got to be honest, I'm too scared. She cleans in a care home, and she's a hairdresser and goes to people's homes, and I'm not ready for any of that. I haven't even had the family in my house for 8 weeks so it's a no, no at the moment. So if I lose my chance then so be it. Karen suggested that I go out and let her work. Well...she would be touching everything in the house and if I touched where she'd been and touched my face, won't that be risky? Is it only me being over careful. It just doesn't feel right.
> 
> I had a little tiny walk today, and ended up at Margs for coffee and chat, that feels right. She is 3metres away from me. I have my hand sanitizer. She got me some coffees? ☕☕☕☕????☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????☕☕
> 
> I think that's all that's happened today. All of you stay safe. Did I tell you Margaret's given me a mask? Well. I'm going now, tonight we clap, so I'll think of all my Uk sisters at 8pm. Has anyone seen and heard the Welsh NHS singing, bridge over troubled waters? It's so emotional, remember I love yawl. I'll catch up now.


No way should Donna come anywhere near you at the moment, if you can bumble on without her then I certainly would!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Nice bottle. Well done Richard xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> No way should Donna come anywhere near you at the moment, if you can bumble on without her then I certainly would!! Xxxx


Definitely what she said xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh sorry June haha. I've missed something somewhere. China's a long way to ring. Bet it costs you a fortune????????


No, I wasn't ringing China, I was ringing Curry's in Sheffield!!! That was for the laptop. I was emailing China about a gadget for my sewing machine! You've got me as confused as you now!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> If you ever sae the film "jungle book" the bear in it was always lolloping, in the way he walks. I lollop now and again.


I never move fast enough to lollop!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your laptop is back soon.


That will be a happy reunion! xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I went for a walk in the country with mum. She walks a lot more than I do, but I managed to keep up. I felt it the next day though.
> Enjoy the socially distant walk. I'm sure you'll love the chatting.


That's wonderful that your mom is so fit! xoxo


----------



## jinx

I will share him as soon as my list is finished. I do not think that list will ever get finished as I have to keep adding on to it. Of course, I am running out of money and some things on my list might have to wait. Harold went to the dentist this a.m. as he chipped a tooth. Needs a cap and that is probably another $1,000.00. The vinyl flooring for his kitchen is $1,000.00 and $2,000.00 to install it. I have wanted laminate, not vinyl and that will be more reasonable as he can install that. The list goes on and on and on.????????????????????



grandma susan said:


> If he ever gets bored I'll have him....doesn't matter about PPE


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> And it was so large that we all had trouble finishing them.
> This was last nightÃ¢ÂÂs salad. Green peas, chick peas, corn, sweet pepper and cucumbers in a balsamic dressing.


Your meals are always so appealing to view. :sm02: xoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It won't be long love, hang on in there. I bet you give them so many hugs, when we eventually come through this, then they'll come back and sleep and you'll play monopoly and anything else you want to. It will pass.


Sadly, we've cancelled Butlins and on being asked, they said they probably won't want to go next year, so that's the end of a 14 year era! We'll have some days out with them instead!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Now I could eat that, no problem. Not sure on the vinegar with it, but certainly all the pulses. I love chick peas, and peas and corn and peppers and cucumber. So that surprised you all. I can eat more than hot pots ahahaha


Yes, that did surprise me! I like peppers and cucumber and peas but not keen on beans/pulses,, except pearl barley in my stews!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Oh bless him, fancy becoming such a superstar at his age, just amazing!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sending hugs Judi. oxoxo


Love the avatar but miss seeing your beautiful face! How are you love ? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. I friend gas bought a box of attachments, but hasn't a clue how to threads her machine! Think I'll have to give her a lesson when we are allowed out xx


Have you got a narrow hemming foot cos I got one as a free gift with this gadget but if course that doesn't fit my machine either!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That will be a happy reunion! xoxo


You've gone and changed your avatar, are you trying to confuse me 'cause you've succeeded. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I will share him as soon as my list is finished. I do not think that list will ever get finished as I have to keep adding on to it. Of course, I am running out of money and some things on my list might have to wait. Harold went to the dentist this a.m. as he chipped a tooth. Needs a cap and that is probably another $1,000.00. The vinyl flooring for his kitchen is $1,000.00 and $2,000.00 to install it. I have wanted laminate, not vinyl and that will be more reasonable as he can install that. The list goes on and on and on.????????????????????


I feel for you, always more going out than coming in! I have many jobs that need doing in my house but DH won't have the disruption and isn't keen to spend the money either!!! ????????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Love the avatar but miss seeing your beautiful face! How are you love ? Xxxx


I needed a change and today's face is too tired to put in a photo. I had considered a frog.:sm17: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You've gone and changed your avatar, are you trying to confuse me 'cause you've succeeded. xx


I haven't finished yet... :sm15: xoxox


----------



## Islander

A sunny partly cloudy 15 degree day. I walked across the road to check the mail, it was all for me.. bills! Kody and I did the loop before returning to Mr. J. The broom is flowering and smells so sweet. I found this photo online of the capital this morning.. so pretty down there. Have a good day sisters. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I haven't finished yet... :sm15: xoxox


So I notice. xx :sm16:


----------



## Gundi2

beautiful scenery


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk and I think it will be warmer today as there doesn't seem to be any wind about. Not a lot planned but a shopping trip is on the cards soon. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey and it's getting warmer. LM1s birthday today. Managed to ring her just before school registration. We will have a Zoom party later. 

Nothing much planned for today except some cake making.

Bentley says hi.

Happy Friday everyone and stay safe xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I needed a change and today's face is too tired to put in a photo. I had considered a frog.:sm17: xoxoxo


Love the new one but still happy to see you, even if you're tired! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A sunny partly cloudy 15 degree day. I walked across the road to check the mail, it was all for me.. bills! Kody and I did the loop before returning to Mr. J. The broom is flowering and smells so sweet. I found this photo online of the capital this morning.. so pretty down there. Have a good day sisters. xoxoxo


That's lovely!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and it's getting warmer. LM1s birthday today. Managed to ring her just before school registration. We will have a Zoom party later.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except some cake making.
> 
> Bentley says hi.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and stay safe xxx


There he is, king of all he surveys!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warmer and sunnier London! Look at us, over 600 pages on this thread and no one has complained!!

I'm going to do something today but not really sure what yet, watch this space!! Have a good one everybody, stay safe and wash your hands!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from a foggy Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Thunderstorms are coming this afternoon.
We are starting to re-open. On Tuesday any street level retail place that can work by appointment and with social distancing in place, can open. No mall based places can open. Outdoor facilities like tennis courts, cycling rings and golf courses can open, but no club houses, no alcohol, only washrooms. Cashiers will be enclosed in plexiglass cages. You can go to provincial parks and conservation areas to walk or cycle, but no bathrooms. No beaches, no playgrounds, no picnics. Marinas can open but only the owner and their family can be on the the boats. Private campgrounds can open but only to trailers, caravans and RVs, no tents. And only the family of the owner can be in the trailer/RV/caravan. Veterinarians can open. (They already operate by appointment). Maintenance companies can restart. (So we can get our window fixed now). Housekeepers can come in, but only if they have full PPE. Can you clean a house in full PPE? 
I have a disconnect week next week, so this weekend will extend for a full week. How will I survive? How will I keep track of which day it is? I have the feeling that my employer will be demanding we come in after the end of this next week.
The traffic is bumper to bumper on the highway so I know a lot more people are working now.
Ontario's number of new cases has fallen below 300 for the first time since March. However, now they will allow testing of the general public who have symptoms so the numbers may go up again. Asymptomatic people will still not be tested.
The cannibis companies have reported larger profits. So have telecom and television companies. Are either of those surprising?
I was knitting miles of stockinette but I only have a couple more inches on one of the summer tops. I still don't like slubby silk yarn, but this is better than sitting in balls in a bag.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warmer and sunnier London! Look at us, over 600 pages on this thread and no one has complained!!
> 
> I'm going to do something today but not really sure what yet, watch this space!! Have a good one everybody, stay safe and wash your hands!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


I guess the new admins are doing something right. Now if they can only get Linky and Binky back.
Enjoy your sunshine.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and it's getting warmer. LM1s birthday today. Managed to ring her just before school registration. We will have a Zoom party later.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except some cake making.
> 
> Bentley says hi.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and stay safe xxx


Happy Friday.
Say Happy Birthday from me please.
Bella says hi too.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from a foggy Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Thunderstorms are coming this afternoon.
> We are starting to re-open. On Tuesday any street level retail place that can work by appointment and with social distancing in place, can open. No mall based places can open. Outdoor facilities like tennis courts, cycling rings and golf courses can open, but no club houses, no alcohol, only washrooms. Cashiers will be enclosed in plexiglass cages. You can go to provincial parks and conservation areas to walk or cycle, but no bathrooms. No beaches, no playgrounds, no picnics. Marinas can open but only the owner and their family can be on the the boats. Private campgrounds can open but only to trailers, caravans and RVs, no tents. And only the family of the owner can be in the trailer/RV/caravan. Veterinarians can open. (They already operate by appointment). Maintenance companies can restart. (So we can get our window fixed now). Housekeepers can come in, but only if they have full PPE. Can you clean a house in full PPE?
> I have a disconnect week next week, so this weekend will extend for a full week. How will I survive? How will I keep track of which day it is? I have the feeling that my employer will be demanding we come in after the end of this next week.
> The traffic is bumper to bumper on the highway so I know a lot more people are working now.
> Ontario's number of new cases has fallen below 300 for the first time since March. However, now they will allow testing of the general public who have symptoms so the numbers may go up again. Asymptomatic people will still not be tested.
> The cannibis companies have reported larger profits. So have telecom and television companies. Are either of those surprising?
> I was knitting miles of stockinette but I only have a couple more inches on one of the summer tops. I still don't like slubby silk yarn, but this is better than sitting in balls in a bag.


Hope you find your top is perfect when it's finished!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk and I think it will be warmer today as there doesn't seem to be any wind about. Not a lot planned but a shopping trip is on the cards soon. Have a safe day. xx


Enjoy your sun. Stay safe while you are shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A sunny partly cloudy 15 degree day. I walked across the road to check the mail, it was all for me.. bills! Kody and I did the loop before returning to Mr. J. The broom is flowering and smells so sweet. I found this photo online of the capital this morning.. so pretty down there. Have a good day sisters. xoxoxo


I think I stood in this same place a few years ago. But there was more ivy and less pretty flowers. I like Victoria.
We haven't had much mail. I think our bi-weekly mail delivery has been reduced to once a week.
Have a good safe day while you are out walking.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I feel for you, always more going out than coming in! I have many jobs that need doing in my house but DH won't have the disruption and isn't keen to spend the money either!!! ????????


I have a broken window, but it has a lifetime guarantee according to the contract. Although we had a bit of an argument with the company about that. Apparently they don't guarantee their windows anymore, but we have it in writing so we told them they better come out and fix it. We also need our patio door fixed/replaced. We can't remove the screen door between the panes, never have been able to remove it. And now the outer door won't move easily. I'd like to replace it with a french doors with a lock, so we have more than one lockable door.
And our roof that we got a couple of years ago with a five year warranty is growing something. I've never seen a roof go like this before. Usually the tiles curl and crack, but not this one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Cottage country mayors are saying if you own a cottage, come to your own cottage. Bring groceries from the city with you. There are no washrooms open on the way. No parties. And don't bring your friends.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Have you got a narrow hemming foot cos I got one as a free gift with this gadget but if course that doesn't fit my machine either!! :sm16: xxxx


All my machines are Singers. So all my attachments fit all the machines, even the antique one in the washstand. It's a Singer too. Even my serger is a Singer. That's the only brand that was available locally, if I wanted to spend less than $1000.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sadly, we've cancelled Butlins and on being asked, they said they probably won't want to go next year, so that's the end of a 14 year era! We'll have some days out with them instead!! Xxxx


They may change their minds again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Your meals are always so appealing to view. :sm02: xoxo


Thanks, but DD is the cook. She used to work in the back end of a restaurant, so she knows her way around the tools. Unfortunately with her making lunch and dinner, I'm putting on weight. I used to only have a quick lunch of a rather large salad and some salami or some smoked fish and cheese while I was at work. And I used to be able to walk around the loop behind Whitby town hall during my hour. I'm definitely not walking as much.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That's wonderful that your mom is so fit! xoxo


Mum and my sister are having a competition about losing weight during the pandemic (Can I say they don't have great timing.) Both want to fit in their bathing suits when we are allowed to use my sister's pool again.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I never move fast enough to lollop!! ???? ???? ????


I don't lollop or gallop. I saunter or walk. Whatever will still be there when I get there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Sarah is on me to get seeds planted.. some are too late like the broad beans and tomato's. I'll start most in pots to transplant... she doesn't realize there are gazillions of hungry seedling ???? killers in my garden, I'm too close to the woods and bush. Pill bugs, snails ????, earwigs, flea beetle and unknown ???? caterpillars. I only use natural deterrents, no pesticides.


DD just ordered some seeds from a company in BC. The seed company in Ontario is all out because of demand.
You have the same pests as us.
My lettuce grower has a tent to protect the little lettuces.
We're planning on covering the garden with a chicken wire tent once stuff starts growing to protect it from the squirrels, groundhogs and bunnies.
We try deterrents, but we are now using kill traps INSIDE the composter. We opened the lid and found a couple rats inside. They must go before they decide that food comes from the house.
We encourage the opossum to come to our yard. He eats a lot of insects. And the skunks regularly dig holes in the yard to dig up the grubs. But they only come around at night.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. I friend gas bought a box of attachments, but hasn't a clue how to threads her machine! Think I'll have to give her a lesson when we are allowed out xx


Can you do a video for her?


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Jacky my Dr Teddy is still not finished. I completed all the knitting days ago but when I opened the big bag labelled polyester stuffing it was full of feathers. Definitely not suitable for knitted toys. As I had bought it on Ebay I had a job returning it, via the post office. I have now ordered some from Hobbycraft with a special offer. Much cheaper.


Oops. Did someone think those feathers were polyester?
I have a big bag labelled "Buffalo snow" but it is polyester stuffing in a roll. I just pull off the amount that I need. It isn't as fluffy as some of the stuffing that I've had but it is a big bag.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've just had Richard FaceTime me and he's coming down with his dad tomorrow to bring my groceries and ....wait for it....little ted.
> 
> OBTW remember major Tom? Well Richard has sent me a photo of major Tom with a sports bottle and the bottle came from where Richard works, and somebody called Storms? He's got one. So I'm going to try and send you the photo of major Tom. Make sure you look at the bottle.....


I have a bottle similar to that one, but my top is little compared to that one.
Good for Richard and Major Tom.
Enjoy your visit with Richard, little Ted and your son. Will little Ted have his hamster ball?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Now I could eat that, no problem. Not sure on the vinegar with it, but certainly all the pulses. I love chick peas, and peas and corn and peppers and cucumber. So that surprised you all. I can eat more than hot pots ahahaha


The balsamic dressing wasn't too vinegary. Just tasty.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping you have an enjoyable warm day.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk and I think it will be warmer today as there doesn't seem to be any wind about. Not a lot planned but a shopping trip is on the cards soon. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it was so cold this morning, I put the electric fire on and it soon warmed me up. I slept in a cardigan last night too. But this afternoon....it's beautiful. Clear blue skies and war as could be.
> 
> There's nothing changed here. I've had a text from Wendy and she's been told that between marks and Redcar the cars a parked bumper to bumper, there are so many people going for a walk along the beaches. I don't think that can be good.
> 
> Donna texted me last night to say she complies with govt standards so do I want her back to clean for me. Well, I've got to be honest, I'm too scared. She cleans in a care home, and she's a hairdresser and goes to people's homes, and I'm not ready for any of that. I haven't even had the family in my house for 8 weeks so it's a no, no at the moment. So if I lose my chance then so be it. Karen suggested that I go out and let her work. Well...she would be touching everything in the house and if I touched where she'd been and touched my face, won't that be risky? Is it only me being over careful. It just doesn't feel right.
> 
> I had a little tiny walk today, and ended up at Margs for coffee and chat, that feels right. She is 3metres away from me. I have my hand sanitizer. She got me some coffees? ☕☕☕☕????☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????☕☕
> 
> I think that's all that's happened today. All of you stay safe. Did I tell you Margaret's given me a mask? Well. I'm going now, tonight we clap, so I'll think of all my Uk sisters at 8pm. Has anyone seen and heard the Welsh NHS singing, bridge over troubled waters? It's so emotional, remember I love yawl. I'll catch up now.


If they can walk on the beach six feet apart, that should be safe.
I'd hold off on Donna for a while yet. It's not much use when you have to clean, after Donna cleans.
Only do what YOU feel comfortable with.


----------



## jinx

Happy fish fry Friday. May LM1 have a fun special day.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and it's getting warmer. LM1s birthday today. Managed to ring her just before school registration. We will have a Zoom party later.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except some cake making.
> Happy fish fry Friday. Best wishes for a special day for LM1.
> 
> Bentley says hi.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and stay safe xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from sunny southwest Arizona. Not a lot planned today, so will be hanging and social distancing with Flo once again. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Enjoy your sun. Have you made a dent in all your boxes yet?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hope you find your top is perfect when it's finished!! Xxxx


I'm just hoping it's wearable and I don't have to put a tank under it.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and mosey out to the card table.
Everyone have a great safe day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> All my machines are Singers. So all my attachments fit all the machines, even the antique one in the washstand. It's a Singer too. Even my serger is a Singer. That's the only brand that was available locally, if I wanted to spend less than $1000.


Singer always ruled the roost and I would definitely have had one. I didn't know I wanted an embroidery sewing machine until I saw a guy using one in his shop window (caught me, didn't he? I was definitely hooked!) I was on the point of moving to Cornwall and being semi retired so I thought it would be perfect to take with me and I had a little redundancy money to spend. That was my first Janome and that's all I have had since! Don't think Singer were making embroidery machines back then but they are now, of course!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> They may change their minds again.


Maybe but Jake will be getting on for 17 by then and it's not really geared for teenagers, I think they make too much trouble. Not Jake, of course!! We may make a day trip there next year so they can enjoy the pool that was new last year!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Cottage country mayors are saying if you own a cottage, come to your own cottage. Bring groceries from the city with you. There are no washrooms open on the way. No parties. And don't bring your friends.


We can now meet up with some from outside our household but it must be outdoors and in a public place with social distancing but apparently can't do it in your garden. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Morning. What ever you do have fun and stay safe. I never had trouble with the high number of pages on Paradise. Glad everyone else is now able to enjoy 600 pages of entertainment. However my emails do not work properly after a few pages.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warmer and sunnier London! Look at us, over 600 pages on this thread and no one has complained!!
> 
> I'm going to do something today but not really sure what yet, watch this space!! Have a good one everybody, stay safe and wash your hands!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping you have an enjoyable warm day.


Have decided to go shopping this evening so will have to see if I can get my shoes on, haven't worn them for a couple of weeks. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have decided to go shopping this evening so will have to see if I can get my shoes on, haven't worn them for a couple of weeks. xx


Nah, go in your slippers!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> Say Happy Birthday from me please.
> Bella says hi too.


Hi Bella xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Singer always ruled the roost and I would definitely have had one. I didn't know I wanted an embroidery sewing machine until I saw a guy using one in his shop window (caught me, didn't he? I was definitely hooked!) I was on the point of moving to Cornwall and being semi retired so I thought it would be perfect to take with me and I had a little redundancy money to spend. That was my first Janome and that's all I have had since! Don't think Singer were making embroidery machines back then but they are now, of course!!


I think Janome have taken the top slot. I did use our WI one the other day, but I still prefer my 53 yr old John Lewis one. Guess I'm kinda used to it xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Made a toffee apple cake this morning, it looks burnt but that's the toffee made with muscovado sugar!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Nah, go in your slippers!! ???? Xxxx


I've done that before now, not shopping but out for the day. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Made a toffee apple cake this morning, it looks burnt but that's the toffee made with muscovado sugar!


Not into cakes but I must admit that looks yummy. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I think Janome have taken the top slot. I did use our WI one the other day, but I still prefer my 53 yr old John Lewis one. Guess I'm kinda used to it xx


Definitely the devil you know!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Made a toffee apple cake this morning, it looks burnt but that's the toffee made with muscovado sugar!


Yum!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've done that before now, not shopping but out for the day. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I remember getting most of the way to the coast with the kids when Liv realised she'd come out in her slippers! Fortunately, Crocs are cheap at the seaside!!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I remember getting most of the way to the coast with the kids when Liv realised she'd come out in her slippers! Fortunately, Crocs are cheap at the seaside!!! Xxxx


I just scuffed around Grasmere. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, I found something to do but it's a bigger job than I thought!! Cleaned my display cabinet, all the glass too and gave the Bunnies a bath! I haven't finished yet, still have the rabbit band to clean!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Is he all sewn up so he only needs stuffing? xx


Yes, he and a few other toys now.


----------



## grandma susan

Thus is the length of the grocery line stephen has to stand in


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> A sunny partly cloudy 15 degree day. I walked across the road to check the mail, it was all for me.. bills! Kody and I did the loop before returning to Mr. J. The broom is flowering and smells so sweet. I found this photo online of the capital this morning.. so pretty down there. Have a good day sisters. xoxoxo


What a beautiful place. I really would love to get there one day.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> Say Happy Birthday from me please.
> Bella says hi too.


Hallo Bella Kitty. You's beautiful, but then, you knew that.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your sun. Have you made a dent in all your boxes yet?


Made a good dent in the boxes. Have a few, though, that still need to find a home. We'll get there. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Oops. Did someone think those feathers were polyester?
> I have a big bag labelled "Buffalo snow" but it is polyester stuffing in a roll. I just pull off the amount that I need. It isn't as fluffy as some of the stuffing that I've had but it is a big bag.


I'm guessing they thought I wouldn't;t mind the substitution, but I do. The address label even said polyester stuffing.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> If they can walk on the beach six feet apart, that should be safe.
> I'd hold off on Donna for a while yet. It's not much use when you have to clean, after Donna cleans.
> Only do what YOU feel comfortable with.


The South East seaside towns have asked people please do not come. We have no services or shops etc for you ATM, and we need to stay safe.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Have decided to go shopping this evening so will have to see if I can get my shoes on, haven't worn them for a couple of weeks. xx


I've got some somewhere!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Made a toffee apple cake this morning, it looks burnt but that's the toffee made with muscovado sugar!


Ooooh. I'll have a slice please.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, I found something to do but it's a bigger job than I thought!! Cleaned my display cabinet, all the glass too and gave the Bunnies a bath! I haven't finished yet, still have the rabbit band to clean!!


Ummm, bit lost for words at the moment. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Yes, he and a few other toys now.


Looking forward to seeing them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The South East seaside towns have asked people please do not come. We have no services or shops etc for you ATM, and we need to stay safe.


The same's happening on the East coast, nothing open not even toilets. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not into cakes but I must admit that looks yummy. xx :sm24:


I'm not normally, but I ve found this old recipe book. I'm enjoying making them and Mr P is enjoying eating them.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, I found something to do but it's a bigger job than I thought!! Cleaned my display cabinet, all the glass too and gave the Bunnies a bath! I haven't finished yet, still have the rabbit band to clean!!


That's a lotta bunnies. Xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Thus is the length of the grocery line stephen has to stand in


Things don't seem to be getting any better, I was getting delivery slots quite easily from Morrisons but this week, there's nothing! :sm26: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The South East seaside towns have asked people please do not come. We have no services or shops etc for you ATM, and we need to stay safe.


The biggest problem is toilets. It's all very well to tell folks they can drive out into the country parks but what is everyone going to do with no bathrooms?!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ummm, bit lost for words at the moment. xxxx


Don't you like my sleepy baby rabbits? ???? I didn't start collecting them, honestly, they have been bought for me over the years, not really my sort of thing but some are over 50 years old now so I think I'm stuck with them!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That's a lotta bunnies. Xx


Shhhh, they're sleeping!! That's only a third of the collection too, I'll do the rest tomorrow! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Those are really cute bunnies. You know how quickly rabbits multiply, don't you?



PurpleFi said:


> That's a lotta bunnies. Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Those are really cute bunnies. You know how quickly rabbits multiply, don't you?


I wondered how I finished up with so many!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm not normally, but I ve found this old recipe book. I'm enjoying making them and Mr P is enjoying eating them.


Might be good with some custard as well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Might be good with some custard as well. xx


I thought clotted cream ????


----------



## grandma susan

I'm later tonight. I've been waiting for Stephen to bring my groceries. He was working all morning so just went to shop this afternoon, I hope you got the picture. It takes him 2 hrs, then he has to sort it and deliver it. Anyway they came about 5.30ish, him and Richard and of course little ted well, little Ted was so pleased to see me. I know it sounds stupid, silly and inane but he was in his little plastic carry box and he was coming up to me. I had to put my sanitizer on incase I gave him a bug????????????

Did I tell you I was visited by a spider the size of a crab. Haha. I absolutely freeze when I see one of them. I needed the loo and didn't dare get out of bed.well. It's gone, heaven knows where????????

My shopping seemed rather. Heaped today I don't know what's happened. I feel I could have a slot with Asda or sainsburys but Stephen says no...he's got to shop for them he might as well get it all done together

When I woke up this morning earlier than normal I could have sworn it was Saturday. I'm doing this a lot now. The boys reckoned that the traffic is like wacky races and it won't be long til we all get isolated again. It's like nothing's changed from before. I don't understand folk. Do they think it's gone.? Well, that's enough from me. I love yawl. I'll catch up


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Things don't seem to be getting any better, I was getting delivery slots quite easily from Morrisons but this week, there's nothing! :sm26: xxxx


The queue at Morrisons at 5 pm today. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Don't you like my sleepy baby rabbits? ???? I didn't start collecting them, honestly, they have been bought for me over the years, not really my sort of thing but some are over 50 years old now so I think I'm stuck with them!!


Yes I like them they're cute, just a bit overwhelming when you first see them. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I thought clotted cream ????


Nah, don't like cream custard will do me. xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely picture. Stormzy is a rapper I think.


That's the one


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> You've mentioned in earlier posts that your housekeeper can be very forgetful, will she stay compliant? That's a good reason outside of the fact that she's working public as well. I wouldn't do it.


I'm not trish, I love your new avatar


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> No, I wasn't ringing China, I was ringing Curry's in Sheffield!!! That was for the laptop. I was emailing China about a gadget for my sewing machine! You've got me as confused as you now!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Hahaha,, sorry love I knew I could wind you up. Sorry, but I was in a mischievous mood and no one to be mischievous with, until you came along, hahah. Luv you xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Sadly, we've cancelled Butlins and on being asked, they said they probably won't want to go next year, so that's the end of a 14 year era! We'll have some days out with them instead!! Xxxx


Somewhere will pop into your thoughts, keep it as long as you can.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Yes, that did surprise me! I like peppers and cucumber and peas but not keen on beans/pulses,, except pearl barley in my stews!! ???? Xxxx


I always put pearl barley into my stews too. And I also used to wash chillie beans for it as Albert loved them. I wouldn't know where to start now.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> A sunny partly cloudy 15 degree day. I walked across the road to check the mail, it was all for me.. bills! Kody and I did the loop before returning to Mr. J. The broom is flowering and smells so sweet. I found this photo online of the capital this morning.. so pretty down there. Have a good day sisters. xoxoxo


Oh it looks so tempting. THANKYOU for sharing it.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Cottage country mayors are saying if you own a cottage, come to your own cottage. Bring groceries from the city with you. There are no washrooms open on the way. No parties. And don't bring your friends.


How on earth are we supposed to remember the rules now.....I can't remember what I can nd can't do, there's too many instructions, I've go the stay 2metres apart, then it sort of dies off. Think I'll stay in. It's less hassle.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Maybe but Jake will be getting on for 17 by then and it's not really geared for teenagers, I think they make too much trouble. Not Jake, of course!! We may make a day trip there next year so they can enjoy the pool that was new last year!


Richard showed me a photo of him and Matthew in the bath together when they were 2/4. They'd been bathed and hair washed and they smiled at the camera and I could have broken my heart June. They looked so cuddly and lovely. They still do to me but not like they used to. Oh it was lovely to see them.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Made a toffee apple cake this morning, it looks burnt but that's the toffee made with muscovado sugar!


Ccmmmmmmmmmmmmm send me a slice please


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I thought clotted cream ????


Even better, there's not much that isn't good with clotted cream. Although it probably doesn't do much for spag bol!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> The queue at Morrisons at 5 pm today. xxxx


Brilliant.....


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The queue at Morrisons at 5 pm today. xxxx


Wow! I've been really impressed with Morrisons online shopping deliveries but they've let me down this week. The first slot I could get is Sunday 24th!! I've gone for it but will just have to fill the gaps from my two little local shops. They don't stock a lot and it's expensive but we won't starve!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I like them they're cute, just a bit overwhelming when you first see them. xxxx


Yeah, I know what you mean but there is a mirror at the back of the cabinet you know!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hahaha,, sorry love I knew I could wind you up. Sorry, but I was in a mischievous mood and no one to be mischievous with, until you came along, hahah. Luv you xx


Happy to oblige!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Richard showed me a photo of him and Matthew in the bath together when they were 2/4. They'd been bathed and hair washed and they smiled at the camera and I could have broken my heart June. They looked so cuddly and lovely. They still do to me but not like they used to. Oh it was lovely to see them.


I bet it was. If I'm honest, mine are the only thing I really miss about all this. We've been talking about ours as little ones today, remembering the funny things they said. Can't believe how that time has flown!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Some members who have been blocked from Paradise apparently now have access. Hoping our lambs that have been out to pasture can come back home now.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks, but DD is the cook. She used to work in the back end of a restaurant, so she knows her way around the tools. Unfortunately with her making lunch and dinner, I'm putting on weight. I used to only have a quick lunch of a rather large salad and some salami or some smoked fish and cheese while I was at work. And I used to be able to walk around the loop behind Whitby town hall during my hour. I'm definitely not walking as much.


Me too.. I used to walk 1 hour twice a day, not as fit as I used to be. oxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> DD just ordered some seeds from a company in BC. The seed company in Ontario is all out because of demand.
> You have the same pests as us.
> My lettuce grower has a tent to protect the little lettuces.
> We're planning on covering the garden with a chicken wire tent once stuff starts growing to protect it from the squirrels, groundhogs and bunnies.
> We try deterrents, but we are now using kill traps INSIDE the composter. We opened the lid and found a couple rats inside. They must go before they decide that food comes from the house.
> We encourage the opossum to come to our yard. He eats a lot of insects. And the skunks regularly dig holes in the yard to dig up the grubs. But they only come around at night.


That's scary that people are concerned about food shortages that seeds are sold out like that. Thank you for the tent idea, that will help big time. I don't put anything in my compost unless it's green and from outside. Noticed a few years ago when I put house scraps or peelings in it I attracted vermin.. so quit as I didn't turn it usually. Some composter's are enclosed, my neighbour has one of those round barrel shaped containers that turns, I think I'd like that. Of course even though mine has a metal roof cover the elk still stick their heads in and pull stuff out. They are gone right now to have their babies giving me a bit of a break.. I get to see a few Iris that aren't in the enclosure bloom before they come and mow them off! :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a warm and sunny Norfolk, the sun is a bit hazy at the moment but hopefully will burn off later. Not a lot planned for the day, had my foray out into the big wide world yesterday. It was a bit busier but no queue and actually got some joints of meat. Still no flour but did find out that the bakery were weighing out flour from their big sacks when asked, unfortunately they had run out by the time we got there. Have a good weekend and stay out of trouble. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Happy fish fry Friday. May LM1 have a fun special day.


Not fish Friday for me.. :sm13: I ordered sole this time to make taco's with and my grocery lady forgot to get it. They said it was coming in fresh on Thursday so maybe it didn't show up. Now I have a whole bunch of cilantro and will have to figure out what else to do with it. I was so looking forward to fish taco's.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That's scary that people are concerned about food shortages that seeds are sold out like that. Thank you for the tent idea, that will help big time. I don't put anything in my compost unless it's green and from outside. Noticed a few years ago when I put house scraps or peelings in it I attracted vermin.. so quit as I didn't turn it usually. Some composter's are enclosed, my neighbour has one of those round barrel shaped containers that turns, I think I'd like that. Of course even though mine has a metal roof cover the elk still stick their heads in and pull stuff out. They are gone right now to have their babies giving me a bit of a break.. I get to see a few Iris that aren't in the enclosure bloom before they come and mow them off! :sm15:


Hi Trish, what you still doing up?xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We can now meet up with some from outside our household but it must be outdoors and in a public place with social distancing but apparently can't do it in your garden. xx :sm16:


I am thinking of meeting up with my closest neighbour on the next sunny day outside.. why not in the garden? I am starting to miss people. oxoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Made a toffee apple cake this morning, it looks burnt but that's the toffee made with muscovado sugar!


umm.... your cake looks luscious, like it came from a specialty shop! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I've done that before now, not shopping but out for the day. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I went out in pink socks once without realizing it... felt like an embarrassed flamingo. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish, what you still doing up?xx


hahaha.. that's a good question! I promised myself I would be in bed by 1:30 a.m. Good morning to you! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny Norfolk, the sun is a bit hazy at the moment but hopefully will burn off later. Not a lot planned for the day, had my foray out into the big wide world yesterday. It was a bit busier but no queue and actually got some joints of meat. Still no flour but did find out that the bakery were weighing out flour from their big sacks when asked, unfortunately they had run out by the time we got there. Have a good weekend and stay out of trouble. xx


We have an influx of outsiders coming up for the long weekend, traffic is unbelievable. Health authority is asking that people don't travel for the long weekend and no one seems to care. It puts our community and our own essential grocery workers at risk as they deluge the grocery store. Should be interesting to see if the curve goes back up in the near future. People only care about themselves and no one else. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> hahaha.. that's a good question! I promised myself I would be in bed by 1:30 a.m. Good morning to you! :sm02:


Morning from me and goodnight to you. xx :sm11:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, I found something to do but it's a bigger job than I thought!! Cleaned my display cabinet, all the glass too and gave the Bunnies a bath! I haven't finished yet, still have the rabbit band to clean!!


I didn't know you collected those! Sending bunny hugs to you sister. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> What a beautiful place. I really would love to get there one day.


I'm not sure wether Pam, Mav, June or Josephine got to the Parliament Building area. I know they would have liked it. Don't stop hoping Janet. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I'm not normally, but I ve found this old recipe book. I'm enjoying making them and Mr P is enjoying eating them.


My neighbour brought a delicious puff pastry filled with spinach and pine nut filling. It was heavenly! This is a good time to try new things isn't it? xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> The biggest problem is toilets. It's all very well to tell folks they can drive out into the country parks but what is everyone going to do with no bathrooms?!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


Well you know the alternative.. the bushes. :sm16:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I'm later tonight. I've been waiting for Stephen to bring my groceries. He was working all morning so just went to shop this afternoon, I hope you got the picture. It takes him 2 hrs, then he has to sort it and deliver it. Anyway they came about 5.30ish, him and Richard and of course little ted well, little Ted was so pleased to see me. I know it sounds stupid, silly and inane but he was in his little plastic carry box and he was coming up to me. I had to put my sanitizer on incase I gave him a bug????????????
> 
> Did I tell you I was visited by a spider the size of a crab. Haha. I absolutely freeze when I see one of them. I needed the loo and didn't dare get out of bed.well. It's gone, heaven knows where????????
> 
> My shopping seemed rather. Heaped today I don't know what's happened. I feel I could have a slot with Asda or sainsburys but Stephen says no...he's got to shop for them he might as well get it all done together
> 
> When I woke up this morning earlier than normal I could have sworn it was Saturday. I'm doing this a lot now. The boys reckoned that the traffic is like wacky races and it won't be long til we all get isolated again. It's like nothing's changed from before. I don't understand folk. Do they think it's gone.? Well, that's enough from me. I love yawl. I'll catch up


So glad you got to see Ted. That spider will be somewhere! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I'm not trish, I love your new avatar


That's why you are the sane one... good girl. oxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Richard showed me a photo of him and Matthew in the bath together when they were 2/4. They'd been bathed and hair washed and they smiled at the camera and I could have broken my heart June. They looked so cuddly and lovely. They still do to me but not like they used to. Oh it was lovely to see them.


I have a photo of my girls in the tub 2 and 4 years old, smiling like sunshine. It's a treasure like yours. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Some members who have been blocked from Paradise apparently now have access. Hoping our lambs that have been out to pasture can come back home now.


That would be wonderful to be reunited with our sisters.. looking forward to that.


----------



## Islander

I'm off to bed before the sun rises.. or should I say rain clouds. My clock is all messed up again. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Our community is being overwhelmed by outsiders as well, but this link brings back good memories.

https://www.cheknews.ca/port-renfrew-asks-for-no-visitors-during-the-may-long-weekend-669260/


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Our community is being overwhelmed by outsiders as well, but this link brings back good memories.
> 
> https://www.cheknews.ca/port-renfrew-asks-for-no-visitors-during-the-may-long-weekend-669260/


Wonderful memories and wonderful company. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Looks like a day for the garden. I shall get my lounger chair and sit and crochet.

Had a zoom family birthday party for Beth last night, nothing like the real thing, but it was good to see everyone all together.

Have a good Saturday everyone xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Some members who have been blocked from Paradise apparently now have access. Hoping our lambs that have been out to pasture can come back home now.


They send love and hugs to everyone but not back on yet, will tell them to keep trying!! I'm sure Angela won't mind me saying that Marcelina has gone to Florida with the other grandma and Angela is understandably concerned. A 15 hour drive is a lot for one year old but maybe she'll have the time of her life, who knows? Fingers crossed! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's scary that people are concerned about food shortages that seeds are sold out like that. Thank you for the tent idea, that will help big time. I don't put anything in my compost unless it's green and from outside. Noticed a few years ago when I put house scraps or peelings in it I attracted vermin.. so quit as I didn't turn it usually. Some composter's are enclosed, my neighbour has one of those round barrel shaped containers that turns, I think I'd like that. Of course even though mine has a metal roof cover the elk still stick their heads in and pull stuff out. They are gone right now to have their babies giving me a bit of a break.. I get to see a few Iris that aren't in the enclosure bloom before they come and mow them off! :sm15:


Make the most of it until they bring the family back for a snack at your expense!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We have an influx of outsiders coming up for the long weekend, traffic is unbelievable. Health authority is asking that people don't travel for the long weekend and no one seems to care. It puts our community and our own essential grocery workers at risk as they deluge the grocery store. Should be interesting to see if the curve goes back up in the near future. People only care about themselves and no one else. xoxo


I think the same will happen here this weekend, now the sun is out again. The beaches will be packed and so will the country parks. I'm still worrying about the bathroom facilities out there!! ????????????xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I didn't know you collected those! Sending bunny hugs to you sister. xoxoxo


Well, I don't really! DH bought me the rabbit band on a stand for my 19th birthday, then he started getting me the sleepy babies for birthdays. Friends saw the display while visiting and started getting random ones for birthdays, leaving gifts etc so DH got the hump because that was his thing and stopped getting them for me!! Ã°ÂÂÂ DD has since got me some more but they are usually relevant, the sewing lady, the little one on the laptop and Arkright, who is a human character from a UK sit com, in the brown coat, holding the apple, just for fun! !!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Well you know the alternative.. the bushes. :sm16:


I know!! Just imagining hundreds of visitors with children all doing that, yuk!!! :sm06: :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Our community is being overwhelmed by outsiders as well, but this link brings back good memories.
> 
> https://www.cheknews.ca/port-renfrew-asks-for-no-visitors-during-the-may-long-weekend-669260/


Very happy memories, wanna do it again!!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> My neighbour brought a delicious puff pastry filled with spinach and pine nut filling. It was heavenly! This is a good time to try new things isn't it? xoxox


They do sound delicious.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> They send love and hugs to everyone but not back on yet, will tell them to keep trying!! I'm sure Angela won't mind me saying that Marcelina has gone to Florida with the other grandma and Angela is understandably concerned. A 15 hour drive is a lot for one year old but maybe she'll have the time of her life, who knows? Fingers crossed! Xxxx


I cannot understand how Jen thinks it a good idea to allow them to take her out of state. I'd be terrified.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Very happy memories, wanna do it again!!! ???? Xxxx


Wanna do it with you!


----------



## Granny41

Islander said:


> Our community is being overwhelmed by outsiders as well, but this link brings back good memories.
> 
> https://www.cheknews.ca/port-renfrew-asks-for-no-visitors-during-the-may-long-weekend-669260/


Brings back some memories for me too. My eldest GD and I spent a week in a barn loft in Ucluelet a few years ago. We made day trips from there. Beautiful wild country.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Wanna do it with you!


YAY!!! XXXX


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I cannot understand how Jen thinks it a good idea to allow them to take her out of state. I'd be terrified.


I think Jen probably thinks it is a very bad idea but wants to be fair to granny no. 2 xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've just got off the video link up with Josephine, we find all sorts to chat about and don't know where the time goes. 

In the night I turned over and I heard a noise from one of my ribs..so, I've either cracked it or sprained it. I think it's a sprain so the pain goes off when I take a pain killer. It's a good couple of years since I broke a rib, I hope I'm not starting that again.

Sue and Stephen Have been down to see me. They wnt to see Ann and had a cup of coffee with her, because sue didn't get to see her yesterday, and it's very important for the welfare of sue and Ann. Sue has knitted me a rabbit. I'm going to send you all a photo. She says everytime we all leave each either I'm to cuddle the bunny. She's mad a good job of it. I've called him BIG TED, as opposed to LITTLE TED. There's some logic in there some where. 

Marg hasn't been too well last night and today. She's had a bad tummy. That's not like her. So. That's all the news today. Very little I'm afraid so I'll catch up, send a photo of big Ted and remember I love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

This is big ted. Knitted with love by DIL


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Our community is being overwhelmed by outsiders as well, but this link brings back good memories.
> 
> https://www.cheknews.ca/port-renfrew-asks-for-no-visitors-during-the-may-long-weekend-669260/


Those are lovely fotos is the lady in the green jumper, Pam? She's very pretty. It wasn't me was it????


----------



## grandma susan

And again its not workimh

Will try later


----------



## jinx

Besides the drive is it even legal or reasonable for anyone to travel from state to state. I cannot believe the stupidity of some people to expose a toddler to that many places during a pandemic.



London Girl said:


> They send love and hugs to everyone but not back on yet, will tell them to keep trying!! I'm sure Angela won't mind me saying that Marcelina has gone to Florida with the other grandma and Angela is understandably concerned. A 15 hour drive is a lot for one year old but maybe she'll have the time of her life, who knows? Fingers crossed! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

And again :sm02:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Wanna do it with you!


That would be awesome. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Granny41 said:


> Brings back some memories for me too. My eldest GD and I spent a week in a barn loft in Ucluelet a few years ago. We made day trips from there. Beautiful wild country.


It's a pretty unique place Granny41, only my 2nd time there and I thought I was in heaven.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Those are lovely fotos is the lady in the green jumper, Pam? She's very pretty. It wasn't me was it????


Pam is very pretty but camera shy. Wish there were more photo's of her. Miss her lots, she's very fun.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Besides the drive is it even legal or reasonable for anyone to travel from state to state. I cannot believe the stupidity of some people to expose a toddler to that many places during a pandemic.


You have a good point there. A prayer for the little one to stay safe. These are not the times to do this, her immune is still new.


----------



## Islander

Good morning from a cloudy wet Island... this is the kind of weather the bugs love! I have a lot of lavender, it' attracts the bee's to pollinate. A friend told me that the hives swarm at this part of the season. Such an expense to have $300 worth of bees leave home. I get a few jars of honey every year as a gift.. superb as supermarket honey is reduced down now, you aren't getting the real thing.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I know!! Just imagining hundreds of visitors with children all doing that, yuk!!! :sm06: :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


Get a shewee! Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Our community is being overwhelmed by outsiders as well, but this link brings back good memories.
> 
> https://www.cheknews.ca/port-renfrew-asks-for-no-visitors-during-the-may-long-weekend-669260/


Wonderful photos and lovely memories! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, I don't really! DH bought me the rabbit band on a stand for my 19th birthday, then he started getting me the sleepy babies for birthdays. Friends saw the display while visiting and started getting random ones for birthdays, leaving gifts etc so DH got the hump because that was his thing and stopped getting them for me!! Ã°ÂÂÂ DD has since got me some more but they are usually relevant, the sewing lady, the little one on the laptop and Arkright, who is a human character from a UK sit com, in the brown coat, holding the apple, just for fun! !!


They are all delightful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Very happy memories, wanna do it again!!! ???? Xxxx


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I cannot understand how Jen thinks it a good idea to allow them to take her out of state. I'd be terrified.


I would be with you on that, Janet! I hope they bring her back!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Those are lovely fotos is the lady in the green jumper, Pam? She's very pretty. It wasn't me was it????


Yes, that's me in the photo with June and Josephine! :sm02: And thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Besides the drive is it even legal or reasonable for anyone to travel from state to state. I cannot believe the stupidity of some people to expose a toddler to that many places during a pandemic.


Yes, it's legal to drive from state to state. Some states were having people from certain states quarantine for 14 days, but not sure that's still happening. As to reasonable, it's a personal thing and I don't personally think she should have gone on a trip like that at this time with this pandemic going on. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Pam is very pretty but camera shy. Wish there were more photo's of her. Miss her lots, she's very fun.


Thanks, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

You are very beautiful and have a lovely smile.


Miss Pam said:


> Yes, that's me in the photo with June and Josephine! :sm02: And thank you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I would be more concerned with what was fair to the child and what was safe and healthy for her. I wondered if they were forced by the law to let her go.



London Girl said:


> I think Jen probably thinks it is a very bad idea but wants to be fair to granny no. 2 xxxx


----------



## jinx

Very cute.



grandma susan said:


> And again :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> You are very beautiful and have a lovely smile.


Thank you, Judith! That's so kind of you. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Get a shewee! Xx


Won't need it love, I'm not going anywhere that's too far from my loo!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I would be more concerned with what was fair to the child and what was safe and healthy for her. I wondered if they were forced by the law to let her go.


I don't think so, I believe it was Jen who had the final decision but I think a lot of pressure and persuasion was probably used.


----------



## jinx

We always had a camper on the back of our pick up truck. It was so convenient to pull off the road and use the campers toilet. When the kids were little we had a station wagon. In the space between the back seat and the hatch we had a potty chair. If things continue like this I might have to put a 5 gallon pail with a liner and a lid in the trunk just in case.



London Girl said:


> Won't need it love, I'm not going anywhere that's too far from my loo!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

I cannot tell you what I think about that.



London Girl said:


> I don't think so, I believe it was Jen who had the final decision but I think a lot of pressure and persuasion was probably used.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We always had a camper on the back of our pick up truck. It was so convenient to pull off the road and use the campers toilet. When the kids were little we had a station wagon. In the space between the back seat and the hatch we had a potty chair. If things continue like this I might have to put a 5 gallon pail with a liner and a lid in the trunk just in case.


????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I cannot tell you what I think about that.


Best not! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Won't need it love, I'm not going anywhere that's too far from my loo!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Very sensible xxx


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> And again :sm02:


Hi to you and everyone. That bunny is great! Perfect yarn for it. I'm trying to do some catch up but *** [ipadcgarge is Disney.] ***I left the error just for a laugh. It should say ***[ipad charge is low]. ***Seems to be failing. Son hasn't backed it up yet. silly me thought he'd do it right away. Since I can't find the baby sweater and the baby is now 1 month old I've begun another for 6 month old. Hope your day is sunny.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a glorious sunny Norfolk. If this doesn't bring the crowds out nothing will. Not sure what is wrong with people but see from the paper they were having anti-lockdown protests in London yesterday with no social distancing whatsoever. Do these people have death wishes? The trouble is they won't get covid but will spread it to others, the nature of the game. Right got that off my chest. Not a lot planned for the day, DH is actually doing some gardening at the moment, not sure what's got into him but I don't expect it will last. Me? I'm sat here pondering how I can look busy without doing much. Dinner is ready as I have totally confused myself and did Sunday roast yesterday so now don't have a clue what day it is. Have a good day, stay out of harm's way. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a glorious sunny Norfolk. If this doesn't bring the crowds out nothing will. Not sure what is wrong with people but see from the paper they were having anti-lockdown protests in London yesterday with no social distancing whatsoever. Do these people have death wishes? The trouble is they won't get covid but will spread it to others, the nature of the game. Right got that off my chest. Not a lot planned for the day, DH is actually doing some gardening at the moment, not sure what's got into him but I don't expect it will last. Me? I'm sat here pondering how I can look busy without doing much. Dinner is ready as I have totally confused myself and did Sunday roast yesterday so now don't have a clue what day it is. Have a good day, stay out of harm's way. xx


I have read that there is a theory that if we didn't have lock down and just go out and catch it, it would eventually die out but at a cost of half a million deaths! This was put forward by the science guy who got caught recently getting a visit from his married girlfriend!! ???? On the other hand, Sweden haven't had lock down and they seem to be doing OK. Who knows??!!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and warm London. In the absence of this week's grocery delivery, I am going to brave the Co op with my little trolley for some essentials! After that, I have 3 more squares to block and I have just washed my mitred square blanket for charity so that will be packed away until I can send it, photo to follow!!

Have a good one friends and stay safe!!

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely long chat with Susan yesterday. Made another cushion cover yesterday, still have about 4 more to make so I am raiding my scrappy stash.

Another day of pottering about.

Happy Sunday everyone and stay well and safe xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have read that there is a theory that if we didn't have lock down and just go out and catch it, it would eventually die out but at a cost of half a million deaths! This was put forward by the science guy who got caught recently getting a visit from his married girlfriend!! ???? On the other hand, Sweden haven't had lock down and they seem to be doing OK. Who knows??!!! ???????? Xxxx


Yes I've heard that as well but don't want to risk being one of the half a million thank you. Not the best of things to do when you are in a prominent position. Perhaps he was desperate. :sm12: ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've heard that as well but don't want to risk being one of the half a million thank you. Not the best of things to do when you are in a prominent position. Perhaps he was desperate. :sm12: ????


.... Or just crackers!!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Your blanket is bright and cheerful. It is sure to be loved. Your squares look bigger than mine. How many stitches did you use?


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and warm London. In the absence of this week's grocery delivery, I am going to brave the Co op with my little trolley for some essentials! After that, I have 3 more squares to block and I have just washed my mitred square blanket for charity so that will be packed away until I can send it, photo to follow!!
> 
> Have a good one friends and stay safe!!
> 
> Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:
 

> Your blanket is bright and cheerful. It is sure to be loved. Your squares look bigger than mine. How many stitches did you use?


41, so 20 on each edge plus 1 in the middle! How many do you use? The charity I send them to put them on the beds of dementia patients to help them recognise their own beds and it helps them see where the edge of the bed is so they don't fall out!! Might try 61 stitches for my next one!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> Hi just came to tell you all my ipad and phone have been not taking a charge and son took them upstairs to try to find the cause so I've been with out it. Phone is better but iPad only says 98 then drops to 96. I'm using it but son will take it to back it up so I may not be using it for a bit. I was almost panic when it seemed broke and he had it. I get that way when the car is in the shop and I am car-less. Doctor says I'm doing well with the meds but it might take another 1 or 2 months on the meds for it to reduce the cancer as expected. They are going to open states for public use and that's scary too wishing you and everyone well and happy sunny days. I've missed you too.


Keep going Polly, give yourself time to think and breathe


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> These are my cushions. Enjpy your sewing xx


Nicely done. I'm planning on getting my machine out this week


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Sarah is on me to get seeds planted.. some are too late like the broad beans and tomato's. I'll start most in pots to transplant... she doesn't realize there are gazillions of hungry seedling ???? killers in my garden, I'm too close to the woods and bush. Pill bugs, snails ????, earwigs, flea beetle and unknown ???? caterpillars. I only use natural deterrents, no pesticides.


I like your new avatar. 
I planted a few seeds back in March at the beginning of lockdown, they sprung up but haven't grown at all for about 1½ months!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I like your new avatar.
> I planted a few seeds back in March at the beginning of lockdown, they sprung up but haven't grown at all for about 1½ months!


Perhaps they've gone into self-isolation. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and warm London. In the absence of this week's grocery delivery, I am going to brave the Co op with my little trolley for some essentials! After that, I have 3 more squares to block and I have just washed my mitred square blanket for charity so that will be packed away until I can send it, photo to follow!!
> 
> Have a good one friends and stay safe!!
> 
> Lots of love xxxxx


That looks great, June! Well done. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny and warm southwest Arizona It's supposed to be up around 93F here today. Will stay in and join Josephine in pottering around. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Potter to your heart content. We will miss these lazy days of nothing to do when the isolation is over. 


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and warm southwest Arizona It's supposed to be up around 93F here today. Will stay in and join Josephine in pottering around. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy, cold, gray, wet wet wet little corner of the world. Heather and her girls came over yesterday. The brought a hanging planter and planted several other flowers in my small flower bed. Beautiful presents a bit late for mother's day. It was a good active to do as they were working and playing in the yard and I was social but at a distance. It worked out well as when the girls needed to use the bathroom they went in the Doers home. Lilly is Doers daughter. She brought him a housewarming gift of a potted lily.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, happy new week, I've not had the best of days today. Just niggling little things. That my rib....is definitely broken. It stretches from under my right breast tight through to the back, well that's what it feels like. It's no bother if I don't move. I got myself in the bath and had such a carry on to get out of it. Can't seem to put any weight on my right side. It's a long time since I had a break.

Then I came upstairs and that spider that's the size of a crab is sitting on my bedroom ceiling. Just looking at me. So...I've got my fly spray and I've squirted it, probably drowned more like, and it's ran away right into the corner of the ceiling now...and I'm dying off with the smell of the fly spray. 

Tomorrow is set to be a good day, so my idea is to go and see Albert then call off at Wendy's. We'll see how she feels, she might not want visitors. That's all my news, haven't seen anyone except mr spider.????

I love yawl. X stay safe


----------



## jinx

I also used 40 stitches. However, I bet you used DK and I used worsted weight so mine probably were a bit bigger. I saw a picture of one on the main section that started with 200 stitches. I was thinking of doing that. Bad thing is I cannot remember what measurement it was when she finished.



London Girl said:


> 41, so 20 on each edge plus 1 in the middle! How many do you use? The charity I send them to put them on the beds of dementia patients to help them recognise their own beds and it helps them see where the edge of the bed is so they don't fall out!! Might try 61 stitches for my next one!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, June! Well done. :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, started on the next one now, I'm a bit addicted!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Police tuning people away who have ideas of staying for the long Victoria Day weekend. Other small communities and the Islands are as adamant that people do not visit. https://www.cheknews.ca/police-and-bc-parks-staff-preventing-camping-on-crown-land-this-weekend-669408/


----------



## Islander

Morning June... just starting a rainy day here. Nothing exciting happening, I guess that's good in a way. My neighbour who loves to cook brought this treat over... it was excellent, I would bake it myself. The pine nuts make it! https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/spinach-in-puff-pastry-6601377


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, happy new week, I've not had the best of days today. Just niggling little things. That my rib....is definitely broken. It stretches from under my right breast tight through to the back, well that's what it feels like. It's no bother if I don't move. I got myself in the bath and had such a carry on to get out of it. Can't seem to put any weight on my right side. It's a long time since I had a break.
> 
> Then I came upstairs and that spider that's the size of a crab is sitting on my bedroom ceiling. Just looking at me. So...I've got my fly spray and I've squirted it, probably drowned more like, and it's ran away right into the corner of the ceiling now...and I'm dying off with the smell of the fly spray.
> 
> Tomorrow is set to be a good day, so my idea is to go and see Albert then call off at Wendy's. We'll see how she feels, she might not want visitors. That's all my news, haven't seen anyone except mr spider.????
> 
> I love yawl. X stay safe


You poor thing that must be so painful! How come your ribs break so easily love? Take it easy gadding about tomorrow, I would imagine that if you move about too much, it will hurt more and could cause some damage?! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I also used 40 stitches. However, I bet you used DK and I used worsted weight so mine probably were a bit bigger. I saw a picture of one on the main section that started with 200 stitches. I was thinking of doing that. Bad thing is I cannot remember what measurement it was when she finished.


At a guess, 5 times bigger than a 40 stitch square, if you used worsted again! You are quite right, Dk is what I use! Started another one but sticking to 41 stitches! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Police tuning people away who have ideas of staying for the long Victoria Day weekend. Other small communities and the Islands are as adamant that people do not visit. https://www.cheknews.ca/police-and-bc-parks-staff-preventing-camping-on-crown-land-this-weekend-669408/


Quite right too!! This is not going to go on forever, why can't people just hang in there for a few more weeks? :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Morning June... just starting a rainy day here. Nothing exciting happening, I guess that's good in a way. My neighbour who loves to cook brought this treat over... it was excellent, I would bake it myself. The pine nuts make it! https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/spinach-in-puff-pastry-6601377


How sweet of her to think of you and bring you such a nice treat!! I made a bread pudding yesterday, I'd get a chunk of that to you if I could, it would certainly stop you blowing away in a strong wind!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> At a guess, 5 times bigger than a 40 stitch square, if you used worsted again! You are quite right, Dk is what I use! Started another one but sticking to 41 stitches! Xxxx


Can you send the pattern through June? It looks so nice.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and warm London. In the absence of this week's grocery delivery, I am going to brave the Co op with my little trolley for some essentials! After that, I have 3 more squares to block and I have just washed my mitred square blanket for charity so that will be packed away until I can send it, photo to follow!!
> 
> Have a good one friends and stay safe!!
> 
> Lots of love xxxxx


That looks lovely


----------



## jinx

All the patterns I have seen call to decrease twice every other row. As I do not always pay attention and would sometimes decrease on the wrong row or not decrease on the right row I now decrease once before the center marker on every row. That helps me out a lot.
Five times larger is also my guess. Only one way to know for sure.



London Girl said:


> At a guess, 5 times bigger than a 40 stitch square, if you used worsted again! You are quite right, Dk is what I use! Started another one but sticking to 41 stitches! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and warm London. In the absence of this week's grocery delivery, I am going to brave the Co op with my little trolley for some essentials! After that, I have 3 more squares to block and I have just washed my mitred square blanket for charity so that will be packed away until I can send it, photo to follow!!
> 
> Have a good one friends and stay safe!!
> 
> Lots of love xxxxx


It looks bright and cheerful hanging there.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You poor thing that must be so painful! How come your ribs break so easily love? Take it easy gadding about tomorrow, I would imagine that if you move about too much, it will hurt more and could cause some damage?! Xxxx


Alan has a cracked rib. He also still has a huge black scab on his left hand. Now he has given himself a hernia! I daren't touch him.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, happy new week, I've not had the best of days today. Just niggling little things. That my rib....is definitely broken. It stretches from under my right breast tight through to the back, well that's what it feels like. It's no bother if I don't move. I got myself in the bath and had such a carry on to get out of it. Can't seem to put any weight on my right side. It's a long time since I had a break.
> 
> Then I came upstairs and that spider that's the size of a crab is sitting on my bedroom ceiling. Just looking at me. So...I've got my fly spray and I've squirted it, probably drowned more like, and it's ran away right into the corner of the ceiling now...and I'm dying off with the smell of the fly spray.
> 
> Tomorrow is set to be a good day, so my idea is to go and see Albert then call off at Wendy's. We'll see how she feels, she might not want visitors. That's all my news, haven't seen anyone except mr spider.????
> 
> I love yawl. X stay safe


I remember when they used to tape ribs.. better to be free. Hope you have something to help with your discomfort. xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I like your new avatar.
> I planted a few seeds back in March at the beginning of lockdown, they sprung up but haven't grown at all for about 1½ months!


Hi Rebecca, are you feeding them with a weak fertilizer? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Lovely blanket June xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Can you send the pattern through June? It looks so nice.


It's the one you sent me love!! ???? ???? ???? However this is from Ravelry, same thing!! Xxxx http://knittingsuna.blogspot.com/2011/04/mitered-square-blanket-pattern.html?m=1


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely blanket June xx


Thank you, it's only scrap acrylic but it's lovely and warm!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That looks lovely


Thank you! I can't seem to stop knitting them, nice and easy for TV knitting!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> All the patterns I have seen call to decrease twice every other row. As I do not always pay attention and would sometimes decrease on the wrong row or not decrease on the right row I now decrease once before the center marker on every row. That helps me out a lot.
> Five times larger is also my guess. Only one way to know for sure.


Yep, go for it girl!! I knit to the centre 3 stitches, slip 1, k2 tog and psso. I always know if I'm on a decrease row because the seamed side is the non decrease row!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It looks bright and cheerful hanging there.


That was just to take the picture, I didn't let it dry like that!! :sm06: ????????Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Alan has a cracked rib. He also still has a huge black scab on his left hand. Now he has given himself a hernia! I daren't touch him.


Got any bubble wrap? Give him my best wishes for a quick recovery! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a wonderful sunny Norfolk. Been busy again but got the next three days meals sorted. Not a lot planned again and I think I am all gnomed out for the moment so have started on the Teletubbies. Must be going through a toy stage. Anything but shawls. Was going to say will go and catch up now but no-one yet to catch up with. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey another lively day. I'm half way through my KnitWIts video calls and just having a coffee.

Made a few more cushion covers over the weekend .

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a wonderful sunny Norfolk. Been busy again but got the next three days meals sorted. Not a lot planned again and I think I am all gnomed out for the moment so have started on the Teletubbies. Must be going through a toy stage. Anything but shawls. Was going to say will go and catch up now but no-one yet to catch up with. Have a safe day. xx


I'm here, good morning!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey another lively day. I'm half way through my KnitWIts video calls and just having a coffee.
> 
> Made a few more cushion covers over the weekend .
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


They look lovely, great choice of fabrics!! What have you done with all your crochet covers?! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a warm and sunny London, the door is open and I can hear the birds singing - lovely!!

My repaired laptop returned to me at 7.20 am this morning, but kudos to Curry's PC World Team KnowHow, they collected it on Wednesday and got it back to me today, good job it was still under warranty!! It feels rather strange as it had to be wiped completely and I am having to put everything back on. Sadly, I lost some photos and some knitting patterns that I hadn't backed up - be warned!! Also lost some documents but hopefully nothing that I can't live without!! Great to have a screen back that I can actually read, my phone is great but the screen being small is not good for my eyes!!

Right, I have lots of stuff to put back on so signing off for now, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> They look lovely, great choice of fabrics!! What have you done with all your crochet covers?! xxxx


Just washed them and put away. Beginning to show signs of wear. Any suggestion as to what I could do with them? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London, the door is open and I can hear the birds singing - lovely!!
> 
> My repaired laptop returned to me at 7.20 am this morning, but kudos to Curry's PC World Team KnowHow, they collected it on Wednesday and got it back to me today, good job it was still under warranty!! It feels rather strange as it had to be wiped completely and I am having to put everything back on. Sadly, I lost some photos and some knitting patterns that I hadn't backed up - be warned!! Also lost some documents but hopefully nothing that I can't live without!! Great to have a screen back that I can actually read, my phone is great but the screen being small is not good for my eyes!!
> 
> Right, I have lots of stuff to put back on so signing off for now, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad your computer is back and working xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, Ion still in the world of the living. Spent the W/E with Sissy and her family, and it was wonderful to see them again. The girls are growing like weeds, they will be so tall soon, I might actually have to look up at them, when they reach their full heights.
My Craft Group begins again on Wednesday, it will be so good to see everyone again; but I dont know when m Spinning group gets back together again.
I am going to head off to bed now, and I will be on here again tomorrow. I will have to get my Tablet out, so that I can read the posts, much more easily!Good night, have a wonderful day! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just washed them and put away. Beginning to show signs of wear. Any suggestion as to what I could do with them? Xx


Sew them all together and yarn bomb your car?!!! ???? ???? ???? I'm sure a charity shop would love them, they are so beautiful!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your computer is back and working xx


I've an awful lot to put back on it though!! :sm16: xxxx ❤


----------



## jinx

Hello. I wish I could have some of your sun. Rainy days and Mondays get me down.⛈????



Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a wonderful sunny Norfolk. Been busy again but got the next three days meals sorted. Not a lot planned again and I think I am all gnomed out for the moment so have started on the Teletubbies. Must be going through a toy stage. Anything but shawls. Was going to say will go and catch up now but no-one yet to catch up with. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## jinx

Yeah! You got your laptop back and it works. Is your eye cooperating so you can see it clearly? I hope it is.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London, the door is open and I can hear the birds singing - lovely!!
> 
> My repaired laptop returned to me at 7.20 am this morning, but kudos to Curry's PC World Team KnowHow, they collected it on Wednesday and got it back to me today, good job it was still under warranty!! It feels rather strange as it had to be wiped completely and I am having to put everything back on. Sadly, I lost some photos and some knitting patterns that I hadn't backed up - be warned!! Also lost some documents but hopefully nothing that I can't live without!! Great to have a screen back that I can actually read, my phone is great but the screen being small is not good for my eyes!!
> 
> Right, I have lots of stuff to put back on so signing off for now, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> They look lovely, great choice of fabrics!! What have you done with all your crochet covers?! xxxx


They do look lovely, Josephine. Well done!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London, the door is open and I can hear the birds singing - lovely!!
> 
> My repaired laptop returned to me at 7.20 am this morning, but kudos to Curry's PC World Team KnowHow, they collected it on Wednesday and got it back to me today, good job it was still under warranty!! It feels rather strange as it had to be wiped completely and I am having to put everything back on. Sadly, I lost some photos and some knitting patterns that I hadn't backed up - be warned!! Also lost some documents but hopefully nothing that I can't live without!! Great to have a screen back that I can actually read, my phone is great but the screen being small is not good for my eyes!!
> 
> Right, I have lots of stuff to put back on so signing off for now, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's great it's fixed and back to you so quickly! Sorry about the loss of photos and documents, though. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yeah! You got your laptop back and it works. Is your eye cooperating so you can see it clearly? I hope it is.


Mmmm, its about 95% thanks for asking!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That's great it's fixed and back to you so quickly! Sorry about the loss of photos and documents, though. xxxooo


I've managed to dredge up most of the Vietnam photos and the photo shoot pics from the depths of my phone, they were the important pics, phew!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello. I wish I could have some of your sun. Rainy days and Mondays get me down.⛈????


The Carpenters? It's clouded over a bit now, think the weather is affected by the tide a bit here but still fairly warm. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sew them all together and yarn bomb your car?!!! ???? ???? ???? I'm sure a charity shop would love them, they are so beautiful!! Xxxx


Like the yarnbombing idea, I ca jyst see Mr Ps face!????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Hello. I wish I could have some of your sun. Rainy days and Mondays get me down.âð


Hi Jinx, sending over a bit of sun from our patio xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls and happy Monday, first of all I must thank you jacky for the lovely gnome you sent me. I've taken a photo and I'll put it on with my phone and send it on kp. Thankyou so much. That's a lovely thought. A nicely coloured brown and fawn. I have named him BERTIE BROWN. THANK YOU SO MUCH...

Well, the rib isn't any batter, to be honest I don't know weather I've broken 2. It took some getting out of bed this morning, had a painkiller and let myself come round gradually. I couldn't put Wendy off, she's been looking so forward to a chat. I drove little car to the crem and found that I was fine with the steering wheel as long as I don't turn right????
The crem was desolate, and cold. We had such a wind up there. I got to Wendy's about 2.15 put my sainted on my hands and took my own coffee. Then it rained. It had all day to rain but no it rained out in the garden. We improvised. Wendy sat at her front door inside and I sat her back door inside. We never came anywhere near each other and I didn't walk around in her house. I'm sure we were fine or I wouldn't have felt it right. Oh we chatted for more than an hour. True friendship never dies. She's doing fine. 

It's officle, I no longer can get my jeans on. I know I was trying to pull the zip up with my right hand and it was hurting, but I'm not kidding myself I've put on weight. I must try and see Karen or/and Marg tomorrow. I got Albert white roses this week. I just mentioned us on line to Wendy, so after some time I think she might like a chat. She says that until I to,d her about watts app etc she never knew how to do anything like that, and ended up with a new phone. She reckons it's been that and jokes and texts that's kept her same. We are just dying to go to a garden centre with a cafe in little car. Roll on those good days to come. 

That's my lot for today, I'll try and send the photo of Bertie brown, THANKYOU AGAIN JACKY. Going to catch up now remember I love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

Bertie brown


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey another lively day. I'm half way through my KnitWIts video calls and just having a coffee.
> 
> Made a few more cushion covers over the weekend .
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


They look lovely. Well done you. I also liked your photo of your SUNNY PATIO....where do you get all this sun from? It was raining. Here.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just washed them and put away. Beginning to show signs of wear. Any suggestion as to what I could do with them? Xx


Face masks? Just saying????????


----------



## jinx

Even though it is true I wondered if you would know where I got the phrase from. Still raining and flooding around here. Hoping tomorrow is drier.



Barn-dweller said:


> The Carpenters? It's clouded over a bit now, think the weather is affected by the tide a bit here but still fairly warm. xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I've managed to dredge up most of the Vietnam photos and the photo shoot pics from the depths of my phone, they were the important pics, phew!! Xxxx


I'm pleased you've been able to get your Vietnam photos. You might have had to go back to get some more. Lucky you if you can


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, sending over a bit of sun from our patio xx


You do realize that jinx and myself don't begrudge you the sun don't you? We it's not true, we want a little bit too. Xxx????????????????


----------



## jinx

Why, isn't that sweet of you. I finally have a few flowers as Flo and her girls planted some and hung a planter. Not nearly as many as yours. However, flowers and sunshine on Mondays perk me up.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, sending over a bit of sun from our patio xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey another lively day. I'm half way through my KnitWIts video calls and just having a coffee.
> 
> Made a few more cushion covers over the weekend .
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Josephine, lovely cushions, lovely settee. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

No sipping coffee or reading news at 7 a.m. Mr ???? Bear visited our metal garbage can in a secluded spot on the back porch, first time in 27 yrs. He had to come up 12 stairs. My rolling bins are empty until 1 hour before garbage man comes, and he tipped those empty ones over too. Thankfully pickup is weekly now that they are scavenging, and the metal can will be moved into the basement. Nothing great for him as anything edible goes into a freezer first.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Even though it is true I wondered if you would know where I got the phrase from. Still raining and flooding around here. Hoping tomorrow is drier.


My era. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> No sipping coffee or reading news at 7 a.m. Mr ???? Bear visited our metal garbage can in a secluded spot on the back porch, first time in 27 yrs. He had to come up 12 stairs. My rolling bins are empty until 1 hour before garbage man comes, and he tipped those empty ones over too. Thankfully pickup is weekly now that they are scavenging, and the metal can will be moved into the basement. Nothing great for him as anything edible goes into a freezer first.


Not sure I fancy a bear as my wake-up call. What sort of bears do you have there? xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Like the yarnbombing idea, I ca jyst see Mr Ps face!????


Hehehe, yeah, me too!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm pleased you've been able to get your Vietnam photos. You might have had to go back to get some more. Lucky you if you can


Hmmm, thanks but no thanks, once was lovely but I have no urge to return!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> No sipping coffee or reading news at 7 a.m. Mr ð§¸ Bear visited our metal garbage can in a secluded spot on the back porch, first time in 27 yrs. He had to come up 12 stairs. My rolling bins are empty until 1 hour before garbage man comes, and he tipped those empty ones over too. Thankfully pickup is weekly now that they are scavenging, and the metal can will be moved into the basement. Nothing great for him as anything edible goes into a freezer first.


Talking of bears, Linky posted this on FB today!!


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Hi Rebecca, are you feeding them with a weak fertilizer? xoxoxo


No, do you think that would help?


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I fancy a bear as my wake-up call. What sort of bears do you have there? xx


Same black bear as Angela's, only maybe not as acrobatic! :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London, the door is open and I can hear the birds singing - lovely!!
> 
> My repaired laptop returned to me at 7.20 am this morning, but kudos to Curry's PC World Team KnowHow, they collected it on Wednesday and got it back to me today, good job it was still under warranty!! It feels rather strange as it had to be wiped completely and I am having to put everything back on. Sadly, I lost some photos and some knitting patterns that I hadn't backed up - be warned!! Also lost some documents but hopefully nothing that I can't live without!! Great to have a screen back that I can actually read, my phone is great but the screen being small is not good for my eyes!!
> 
> Right, I have lots of stuff to put back on so signing off for now, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you are back on line with your computer


----------



## Mary Diaz

London Girl said:


> Talking of bears, Linky posted this on FB today!!


 :sm05: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

I've cut out material today to make face masks ready for getting back on the trains in a week and a half time! DH got the sewing machine out for me and I shall use it tomorrow.


----------



## Sealcookie

Nice pix.


----------



## Wyandotte

That bear needs a contract with a circus. I have never seen such an athletic bear!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, it's supposed to be one of the warmest days of the year so far with blue skies and sunshine, someone forgot to tell the weather. Day off from the kitchen today as all is done, not decided what excitement I will fill my day with but I expect knitting will be in there somewhere, have a safe day. xx


----------



## anaswet

Beautiful!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, as Jacky says another warm day, we are predicted 27o so I guess it's a pottering kinda day.

Happy Tuesday. Stay well and safe xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! There have been a few planes going over this morning, haven't heard those for weeks!! I was afraid I had lost all my Vietnam pictures when my laptop went down but I have found all 286 of them on my phone, even though I wiped them all off to save room!! Delighted about that and they are all now safely stored on my external hard drive!!

Not much planned for today, still haven't blocked those squares so I guess that'll be my task! Have a good one and please sta safe!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, sending over a bit of sun from our patio xx


Sun, a beautiful garden, and Bentley! Heaven on earth. We have a blue cloudless sky again today but my garden is a mess.


----------



## London Girl

It seems that jinx is locked out again and we didn't hear from Mav yesterday so wondering if she has suffered the same fate. I have posted to Admin to tell them. xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Bertie brown


and I received my green one. Much to my delighted surprise. He is adorable. I have put pictures on Whatsapp as the photo is on my phone, but I need to find the cord to get it on here. I may have to buy another as I think someone 'borrowed' it. Thank you again Jacky for the wonderful surprise.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> You do realize that jinx and myself don't begrudge you the sun don't you? We it's not true, we want a little bit too. Xxx????????????????


Of course you do, and I wish I could send you some. Or that you could come here.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, it's supposed to be one of the warmest days of the year so far with blue skies and sunshine, someone forgot to tell the weather. Day off from the kitchen today as all is done, not decided what excitement I will fill my day with but I expect knitting will be in there somewhere, have a safe day. xx


It is perfect weather here so it may well be coming your way. Here's hoping.


----------



## SaxonLady

GS Harley is in the hospital this morning having a heart monitor fixed. I am hoping fervently that they find the problem. Merlin dropped him off but he will probably come here for a lift home as we are in the next road to the hospital. It would be wonderful to see him and I wouldn't dare hug him even without Covid with the monitor on board.


----------



## SaxonLady

Better news; I have my stuffing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> It seems that jinx is locked out again and we didn't hear from Mav yesterday so wondering if she has suffered the same fate. I have posted to Admin to tell them. xxxxxx


Tami has been communicating with Admin and has been successful at getting Sam back on (thanks, Tami!). Admin is working on it and needs avatar name, IP address and screen shot of error message to troubleshoot the problems.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> and I received my green one. Much to my delighted surprise. He is adorable. I have put pictures on Whatsapp as the photo is on my phone, but I need to find the cord to get it on here. I may have to buy another as I think someone 'borrowed' it. Thank you again Jacky for the wonderful surprise.


It's a pleasure, there are a few more wandering around the postal system but haven't found their new homes yet. Wish I could have done them for all in Connections but postage abroad is just rediculous. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It is perfect weather here so it may well be coming your way. Here's hoping.


Getting some sunny spells but still a fair bit of cloud around, nice and warm though. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Better news; I have my stuffing.


Know what you will be doing today then, watch out bear. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami has been communicating with Admin and has been successful at getting Sam back on (thanks, Tami!). Admin is working on it and needs avatar name, IP address and screen shot of error message to troubleshoot the problems.


Thanks Jeanette, I will pass that on to jinx! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:06 am EDT and 12c (54âf). Itâs sunny today after 2 days of rain.
My laptop is acting up again. Iâm on my iPad at the moment but it is hard to type on this as the external keyboard is not working. What is it about technology?
Yesterday my sister and BIL came for a visit on the porch. We also undid the garden gate and they were able to enjoy the back yard with us. Unfortunately we couldnât offer them any drinks and they needed to drive an hour home without any washrooms in between so drinks would have been a bad idea anyway. But it was a lovely visit.
Iâm on a disconnect week this week. (i donât have to log into work this week). So I may be sporadic until the laptop is working again.
Mum has declared war on the rodents in our backyard. She already made 6 trips with the live trap to relocate the varmints far from home.
I am getting my summer tire put on this afternoon. Mum is bringing her car so I have some place to wait outside while Iâm waiting for the tires to be swapped. My summer tires are on rims so it shouldnât take too long.
Saturday was a nice sunny day so we had a barbecue with the last of the gas for the BBQ.
My summer tops are progressing nicely. Just miles of Stockinette.
Iâm sorry that I caused worry. Just technical problems on my end.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:06 am EDT and 12c (54'f). It's sunny today after 2 days of rain.
> My laptop is acting up again. I'm on my iPad at the moment but it is hard to type on this as the external keyboard is not working. What is it about technology?
> Yesterday my sister and BIL came for a visit on the porch. We also undid the garden gate and they were able to enjoy the back yard with us. Unfortunately we couldn't offer them any drinks and they needed to drive an hour home without any washrooms in between so drinks would have been a bad idea anyway. But it was a lovely visit.
> I'm on a disconnect week this week. (i don't have to log into work this week). So I may be sporadic until the laptop is working again.
> Mum has declared war on the rodents in our backyard. She already made 6 trips with the live trap to relocate the varmints far from home.
> I am getting my summer tire put on this afternoon. Mum is bringing her car so I have some place to wait outside while I'm waiting for the tires to be swapped. My summer tires are on rims so it shouldn't take too long.
> Saturday was a nice sunny day so we had a barbecue with the last of the gas for the BBQ.
> My summer tops are progressing nicely. Just miles of Stockinette.
> I'm sorry that I caused worry. Just technical problems on my end.


Glad to see you and that your technical problem isn't as bad as jinx's!! Food looks yummy!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> GS Harley is in the hospital this morning having a heart monitor fixed. I am hoping fervently that they find the problem. Merlin dropped him off but he will probably come here for a lift home as we are in the next road to the hospital. It would be wonderful to see him and I wouldn't dare hug him even without Covid with the monitor on board.


Oh dear. I hope they find the problem quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It seems that jinx is locked out again and we didn't hear from Mav yesterday so wondering if she has suffered the same fate. I have posted to Admin to tell them. xxxxxx


I'm hear. Sorry about that. Technical frustrations on my side. (Really old laptop that I have been nursing along)


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! There have been a few planes going over this morning, haven't heard those for weeks!! I was afraid I had lost all my Vietnam pictures when my laptop went down but I have found all 286 of them on my phone, even though I wiped them all off to save room!! Delighted about that and they are all now safely stored on my external hard drive!!
> 
> Not much planned for today, still haven't blocked those squares so I guess that'll be my task! Have a good one and please sta safe!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


I hope you have a couple of external drives to save all these pictures on. You need at least two copies of everything to be safe. ( although I did have two drives that I purchased together expire on the same day. That was frustrating)
I hope you got all your squares blocked. I need to rig something from the basement ceiling so I can block things without the cats.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have a couple of external drives to save all these pictures on. You need at least two copies of everything to be safe. ( although I did have two drives that I purchased together expire on the same day. That was frustrating)
> I hope you got all your squares blocked. I need to rig something from the basement ceiling so I can block things without the cats.


Maybe you could rig the cats up from the basement ceiling, you could block with ease then!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have a couple of external drives to save all these pictures on. You need at least two copies of everything to be safe. ( although I did have two drives that I purchased together expire on the same day. That was frustrating)
> I hope you got all your squares blocked. I need to rig something from the basement ceiling so I can block things without the cats.


I only have one and I really ought to get another as this one rattles alarmingly and could die at any minute!! Square blocking is in progress!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, as Jacky says another warm day, we are predicted 27o so I guess it's a pottering kinda day.
> 
> Happy Tuesday. Stay well and safe xx


Happy Tuesday. That's summer temperatures over here. We're getting up to 16'c, so spring temperatures for us.
Enjoy your pottering.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, it's supposed to be one of the warmest days of the year so far with blue skies and sunshine, someone forgot to tell the weather. Day off from the kitchen today as all is done, not decided what excitement I will fill my day with but I expect knitting will be in there somewhere, have a safe day. xx


Warm and cloudy would still be good.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I've cut out material today to make face masks ready for getting back on the trains in a week and a half time! DH got the sewing machine out for me and I shall use it tomorrow.


I found an old long cotton skirt that I don't think I've ever worn so it is getting cut up for masks here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Same black bear as Angela's, only maybe not as acrobatic! :sm23:


And too close. They can be destructive.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Talking of bears, Linky posted this on FB today!!


???? 
OMG
????


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> No sipping coffee or reading news at 7 a.m. Mr ???? Bear visited our metal garbage can in a secluded spot on the back porch, first time in 27 yrs. He had to come up 12 stairs. My rolling bins are empty until 1 hour before garbage man comes, and he tipped those empty ones over too. Thankfully pickup is weekly now that they are scavenging, and the metal can will be moved into the basement. Nothing great for him as anything edible goes into a freezer first.


Too close. Way too close.
At least he was a smaller black bear and not a huge grizzly.
My brother had a mama black bear and two cubs on the deck of his cottage with only a screen door between them.
These bears are really attracted by the smell of food.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Why, isn't that sweet of you. I finally have a few flowers as Flo and her girls planted some and hung a planter. Not nearly as many as yours. However, flowers and sunshine on Mondays perk me up.


We finally have a few flowers popping up now.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Bertie brown


Bertie is darling.
Nice to see you too Susan


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls and happy Monday, first of all I must thank you jacky for the lovely gnome you sent me. I've taken a photo and I'll put it on with my phone and send it on kp. Thankyou so much. That's a lovely thought. A nicely coloured brown and fawn. I have named him BERTIE BROWN. THANK YOU SO MUCH...
> 
> Well, the rib isn't any batter, to be honest I don't know weather I've broken 2. It took some getting out of bed this morning, had a painkiller and let myself come round gradually. I couldn't put Wendy off, she's been looking so forward to a chat. I drove little car to the crem and found that I was fine with the steering wheel as long as I don't turn right????
> The crem was desolate, and cold. We had such a wind up there. I got to Wendy's about 2.15 put my sainted on my hands and took my own coffee. Then it rained. It had all day to rain but no it rained out in the garden. We improvised. Wendy sat at her front door inside and I sat her back door inside. We never came anywhere near each other and I didn't walk around in her house. I'm sure we were fine or I wouldn't have felt it right. Oh we chatted for more than an hour. True friendship never dies. She's doing fine.
> 
> It's officle, I no longer can get my jeans on. I know I was trying to pull the zip up with my right hand and it was hurting, but I'm not kidding myself I've put on weight. I must try and see Karen or/and Marg tomorrow. I got Albert white roses this week. I just mentioned us on line to Wendy, so after some time I think she might like a chat. She says that until I to,d her about watts app etc she never knew how to do anything like that, and ended up with a new phone. She reckons it's been that and jokes and texts that's kept her same. We are just dying to go to a garden centre with a cafe in little car. Roll on those good days to come.
> 
> That's my lot for today, I'll try and send the photo of Bertie brown, THANKYOU AGAIN JACKY. Going to catch up now remember I love yawl.


I hope you can stay comfortable and heal that rib (or two).


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, sending over a bit of sun from our patio xx


Beautiful.
Do I see a kitty enjoying the grass?
https://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2020/5/18/t1-396002-20200517_163806.jpg

ETA: well that's an odd way to add a photo!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey another lively day. I'm half way through my KnitWIts video calls and just having a coffee.
> 
> Made a few more cushion covers over the weekend .
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Your cushions are pretty. That's a wonderful way to repurpose the material.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, Ion still in the world of the living. Spent the W/E with Sissy and her family, and it was wonderful to see them again. The girls are growing like weeds, they will be so tall soon, I might actually have to look up at them, when they reach their full heights.
> My Craft Group begins again on Wednesday, it will be so good to see everyone again; but I dont know when m Spinning group gets back together again.
> I am going to head off to bed now, and I will be on here again tomorrow. I will have to get my Tablet out, so that I can read the posts, much more easily!Good night, have a wonderful day! ???????????? xoxoxo


Hi Judi
I'm glad that life is returning to normal down under.
Have you had any word on when someone can look at your eyes?


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to go now and help get the lawnmower out of the back of mum’s car. It was leaking gas so went back to the repair man. I think something just came loose during transport.
Everyone have a safe happy day.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I'm so pleased to get my clothes off and relax in my bed with my painkillers. I'm so sore. It will pass. I went to see Karen this morning, and sat out of the open window and had a cup of chocolate. Then I came home and has my lunch. It was shepherds pie today, and very tasty. Then Margaret came up because she hasn't seen me since last Thursday. She doesn't look well at all. She had a 24 hr stomach bug she says and it's left her so tired and listless. I hope that's all it is.

I haven't got any news today? She's asked me for coffee tomorrow afternoon because it's going to be warm. I've had a few words with Josephine and she's sitting there in skirt and no sleeved vest. I've got my winter cardigan on still. She says her temp is 27cwell I've checked ours and it's 18c and that's just because the Suns come out at last. It's been breezy and cool. Remember I love yawl. I'll catchup


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> No sipping coffee or reading news at 7 a.m. Mr ???? Bear visited our metal garbage can in a secluded spot on the back porch, first time in 27 yrs. He had to come up 12 stairs. My rolling bins are empty until 1 hour before garbage man comes, and he tipped those empty ones over too. Thankfully pickup is weekly now that they are scavenging, and the metal can will be moved into the basement. Nothing great for him as anything edible goes into a freezer first.


I think I'd rather fight with the squirrel than a bear. If I had a bear it coul have anything he wanted. I'm not going to argue with him.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Maybe you could rig the cats up from the basement ceiling, you could block with ease then!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: xxxx


Hahahaha June, that's naughty behave yourself????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It seems that jinx is locked out again and we didn't hear from Mav yesterday so wondering if she has suffered the same fate. I have posted to Admin to tell them. xxxxxx


I wondered what had happened to Mav and jinx. I hope this can get fixed quickly so we can have them here with us again. Thanks for the update. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> GS Harley is in the hospital this morning having a heart monitor fixed. I am hoping fervently that they find the problem. Merlin dropped him off but he will probably come here for a lift home as we are in the next road to the hospital. It would be wonderful to see him and I wouldn't dare hug him even without Covid with the monitor on board.


Sending many healing thoughts that they find out what is going on with him. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a pleasure, there are a few more wandering around the postal system but haven't found their new homes yet. Wish I could have done them for all in Connections but postage abroad is just rediculous. xx


I agree -- international postage is ridiculous. They are adorable, though! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's sunny and warm here today but, thankfully, we're only supposed to get up to 81F today and tomorrow. Not much planned, so will be hanging with Flo again. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm so pleased to get my clothes off and relax in my bed with my painkillers. I'm so sore. It will pass. I went to see Karen this morning, and sat out of the open window and had a cup of chocolate. Then I came home and has my lunch. It was shepherds pie today, and very tasty. Then Margaret came up because she hasn't seen me since last Thursday. She doesn't look well at all. She had a 24 hr stomach bug she says and it's left her so tired and listless. I hope that's all it is.
> 
> I haven't got any news today? She's asked me for coffee tomorrow afternoon because it's going to be warm. I've had a few words with Josephine and she's sitting there in skirt and no sleeved vest. I've got my winter cardigan on still. She says her temp is 27cwell I've checked ours and it's 18c and that's just because the Suns come out at last. It's been breezy and cool. Remember I love yawl. I'll catchup


I hope your rib(s) starts to feel better soon. I also hope that Marg did only have the 24 hour bug and that it's not something worse. Take care both of you. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm so pleased to get my clothes off and relax in my bed with my painkillers. I'm so sore. It will pass. I went to see Karen this morning, and sat out of the open window and had a cup of chocolate. Then I came home and has my lunch. It was shepherds pie today, and very tasty. Then Margaret came up because she hasn't seen me since last Thursday. She doesn't look well at all. She had a 24 hr stomach bug she says and it's left her so tired and listless. I hope that's all it is.
> 
> I haven't got any news today? She's asked me for coffee tomorrow afternoon because it's going to be warm. I've had a few words with Josephine and she's sitting there in skirt and no sleeved vest. I've got my winter cardigan on still. She says her temp is 27cwell I've checked ours and it's 18c and that's just because the Suns come out at last. It's been breezy and cool. Remember I love yawl. I'll catchup


The sun is shining straight onto me through the window and I am boiling hot.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I wondered what had happened to Mav and jinx. I hope this can get fixed quickly so we can have them here with us again. Thanks for the update. xxxooo


Thanks. He gets breathless and in pain. Not good at 16. But he is as thin as a rake.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I agree -- international postage is ridiculous. They are adorable, though! xxxooo


Thank you, they were fun to make. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks. He gets breathless and in pain. Not good at 16. But he is as thin as a rake.


No, that isn't good. I hope they can get it sorted for him soon. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining straight onto me through the window and I am boiling hot.


Think of the Vitamin D you'll be getting! Does that come to you through windows? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Think of the Vitamin D you'll be getting! Does that come to you through windows? xxxx


I think you need to be outside to get vitamin D xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Think of the Vitamin D you'll be getting! Does that come to you through windows? xxxx


I don't think so. I think Josephine is right. It's lovely though.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I think you need to be outside to get vitamin D xx


Shame!! Open the window Saxy!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I don't think so. I think Josephine is right. It's lovely though.


My doctor says that being outside and letting the daylight on your face for at least 20 mins a day, 365 days a year is very good for your physical and mental health . Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from a glorious hot and sunny Norfolk, doors and windows are already open. Just made a date and walnut cake, now waiting for it to cook. Not used to doing sweet things so fingers crossed it turns out OK. That's about my excitement for the day so will sit back and enjoy the weather. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to be warm again today. Had a nice chat with Susan yesterday. It's lovely to be able to see her too.

Baked a couple of cakes yesterday.

Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a glorious hot and sunny Norfolk, doors and windows are already open. Just made a date and walnut cake, now waiting for it to cook. Not used to doing sweet things so fingers crossed it turns out OK. That's about my excitement for the day so will sit back and enjoy the weather. Have a safe day. xx


Snap, mine were lemon drizzle and coffee and walnuts.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Snap, mine were lemon drizzle and coffee and walnuts.


I think the last cakes I cooked was when we went to Meriden so just hoping it's OK. Didn't have any s/r flour so had to improvise with plain and baking powder. Oh well, only DH to eat it anyway. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My doctor says that being outside and letting the daylight on your face for at least 20 mins a day, 365 days a year is very good for your physical and mental health . Xx


He's not alone saying that, does you the world of good!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! Have been out already, to the paper shop and its glorious out there!!

Within minutes of Nitzy posting that I should have two back ups for all my photos and stuff, the one I have fell to pieces! :sm06: If a guy that I found on my neighbourhood website cannot repair enough for me to load everything back onto my laptop until I can get a new one, it's a disaster!! All the baby pictures, every holiday for the last 25 years etc, keep your fingers crossed, although I know worse things are happening out there!

On a lighter note, I got my squares on the blocks yesterday!! Xxxx â¤ï¸


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Judi
> I'm glad that life is returning to normal down under.
> Have you had any word on when someone can look at your eyes?


Not yet, but I hope to hear something soon! It would be great if it was in the next week, or two! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a glorious hot and sunny Norfolk, doors and windows are already open. Just made a date and walnut cake, now waiting for it to cook. Not used to doing sweet things so fingers crossed it turns out OK. That's about my excitement for the day so will sit back and enjoy the weather. Have a safe day. xx


I remember your date and walnut cake from.....somewhere, it was delicious!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the last cakes I cooked was when we went to Meriden so just hoping it's OK. Didn't have any s/r flour so had to improvise with plain and baking powder. Oh well, only DH to eat it anyway. xx


Meriden!! That's where I remember your cakes from!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I remember your date and walnut cake from.....somewhere, it was delicious!!! xxxx


If I remember rightly your DH took a liking to it when you took some home. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> If I remember rightly your DH took a liking to it when you took some home. xxxx


He did indeed!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sending many healing thoughts that they find out what is going on with him. xxxooo


Same from me also, Janet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Think of the Vitamin D you'll be getting! Does that come to you through windows? xxxx


No, but one can get sunburnt through windows, so be careful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I have done a small catchup, but need to. rest my eyes now, probably after checking for emails, from RAH opthalmology Unit!
Enjoy your. days, and I will be back tomorrow evening! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny and not so hot southwest Arizona. We're only supposed to be in the low 80sF here again today. Perfect! Nothing much planned today, so will putter around and probably do some knitting at some point too. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:45 am EDT and 14’c (57’). It’s sunny and warm. The patio door is open and a warm breeze is blowing in. I may have to put on my shorts!
Mum just returned from the seniors grocery run to get milk, eggs and cat treats. (And celery and leeks and a couple other things. She never sticks to the list)
Yesterday was also a nice day but a bit breezy. We went for a walk on a country road and found a beautiful 3 storey stone mansion with stone cottages and a bridge over the creek between the main house and the cottages. nsion was across the road from a riding stable. We’d never seen this place before.
I got my tires off yesterday. I took my camp chair and my knitting and sat on a patch of grass while they swapped my tires. The mechanic wore rubber gloves and a mask. You’d think he was operating on my car. But I felt quite comfortable driving my car home after that. And there was a big bottle of sanitizer to use after using the debit machine.
I only got a row or so of knitting done before they were done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and not so hot southwest Arizona. We're only supposed to be in the low 80sF here again today. Perfect! Nothing much planned today, so will putter around and probably do some knitting at some point too. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Enjoy your lovely weather. May your surroundings inspire you.
And stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have done a small catchup, but need to. rest my eyes now, probably after checking for emails, from RAH opthalmology Unit!
> Enjoy your. days, and I will be back tomorrow evening! ???????? xoxoxo


I hope you got that email.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> No, but one can get sunburnt through windows, so be careful! xoxoxo


Glass let's UV in unless it is coated to prevent that. Plastic lets IR in, so a plastic covered greenhouse gets hotter than he+(double-hockey sticks). We researched this when we were putting our sunroom up on our old house,on how to get the most heat out of it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! Have been out already, to the paper shop and its glorious out there!!
> 
> Within minutes of Nitzy posting that I should have two back ups for all my photos and stuff, the one I have fell to pieces! :sm06: If a guy that I found on my neighbourhood website cannot repair enough for me to load everything back onto my laptop until I can get a new one, it's a disaster!! All the baby pictures, every holiday for the last 25 years etc, keep your fingers crossed, although I know worse things are happening out there!
> 
> On a lighter note, I got my squares on the blocks yesterday!! Xxxx â¤ï¸


Oh I'm sorry. I hope your techs are better at recovery off busted drives than ours are. Ours will only do it if you give them 1000s$. Work has done it a couple of times for client data that couldn't be replaced.
And buy yourself at least two backup drives. Some of them come with one-button backup software to make your life easier. Also remember, most of these drives will start having failures after 3 years, so take that into account when you are planning your backup plan.
I have 2 backup drives. I backup from the computer to the one backup drive using the one button. Then I do a selective copy of that backup to another drive every couple of weeks. I can reconstruct all my data and only lose a days worth of stuff.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! Have been out already, to the paper shop and its glorious out there!!
> 
> Within minutes of Nitzy posting that I should have two back ups for all my photos and stuff, the one I have fell to pieces! :sm06: If a guy that I found on my neighbourhood website cannot repair enough for me to load everything back onto my laptop until I can get a new one, it's a disaster!! All the baby pictures, every holiday for the last 25 years etc, keep your fingers crossed, although I know worse things are happening out there!
> 
> On a lighter note, I got my squares on the blocks yesterday!! Xxxx â¤ï¸


Your squares look lovely. That blue is vibrant.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the last cakes I cooked was when we went to Meriden so just hoping it's OK. Didn't have any s/r flour so had to improvise with plain and baking powder. Oh well, only DH to eat it anyway. xx


Now I want to eat cake.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to be warm again today. Had a nice chat with Susan yesterday. It's lovely to be able to see her too.
> 
> Baked a couple of cakes yesterday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Happy Wednesday.
I put the bins out for the men to pick up, but because of the holiday on Monday they aren't coming today. So I hauled the bins back to the garage.
Enjoy your cakes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a glorious hot and sunny Norfolk, doors and windows are already open. Just made a date and walnut cake, now waiting for it to cook. Not used to doing sweet things so fingers crossed it turns out OK. That's about my excitement for the day so will sit back and enjoy the weather. Have a safe day. xx


That sounds lovely. I plan to do the same, minus the cake.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My doctor says that being outside and letting the daylight on your face for at least 20 mins a day, 365 days a year is very good for your physical and mental health . Xx


Folks in the northern latitudes never get enough sun 365 days a year.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Think of the Vitamin D you'll be getting! Does that come to you through windows? xxxx


Only if you open the window, and maybe put a mirror on the sill to bounce the rays inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks. He gets breathless and in pain. Not good at 16. But he is as thin as a rake.


I hope he can get fixed soon. Or at least comfortable.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I agree -- international postage is ridiculous. They are adorable, though! xxxooo


Canadian postage is ridiculous even within this country. And something is wrong when I can get something from BC faster than something from a town 30 minutes away.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I wondered what had happened to Mav and jinx. I hope this can get fixed quickly so we can have them here with us again. Thanks for the update. xxxooo


My laptop is still kaput. I'm typing on the virtual keyboard on the iPad because it's external keyboard isn't working either. Lucky for me the virtual keyboard is large enough for my fingers.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I think I'd rather fight with the squirrel than a bear. If I had a bear it coul have anything he wanted. I'm not going to argue with him.


We caught our "Tippy" squirrel in the trap again. She growled at me as I tried to release her.
Dumb squirrel has been in that same trap at least three times.
That's the best attitude with bears. Once they've eaten whatever they smelled, they'll move on in search of more food.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm so pleased to get my clothes off and relax in my bed with my painkillers. I'm so sore. It will pass. I went to see Karen this morning, and sat out of the open window and had a cup of chocolate. Then I came home and has my lunch. It was shepherds pie today, and very tasty. Then Margaret came up because she hasn't seen me since last Thursday. She doesn't look well at all. She had a 24 hr stomach bug she says and it's left her so tired and listless. I hope that's all it is.
> 
> I haven't got any news today? She's asked me for coffee tomorrow afternoon because it's going to be warm. I've had a few words with Josephine and she's sitting there in skirt and no sleeved vest. I've got my winter cardigan on still. She says her temp is 27cwell I've checked ours and it's 18c and that's just because the Suns come out at last. It's been breezy and cool. Remember I love yawl. I'll catchup


I'm sorry that you are hurting.
I hope Marg doesn't give you that bug.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mums trying to order something on her tablet and has somehow combined her cart from eBay and a store. She needs help.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm boasting because we've been 22c and that for here is absolutely just about unheard of. I've been down to margs and sat in the shade for an hour. I'm not too good today, let me moan....diviticulitis ...broke rib which I'd not easing yet and back ache. Apart from that it's great to be alive. ????. I only know that when I take my painkillers and sit in my chair it all goes off but as soon as I move my rib does too. I have trouble, blowing my nose, and cough go can't push the Hoover, there's all sorts of things I can't do, so poor me I'm having to force myself to do sudokus ???? Liar, liar, my pants are on fire.

Well I've had my moan, I'm going to have a very early night. Love yawl. Xxx keep safe


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:45 am EDT and 14'c (57'). It's sunny and warm. The patio door is open and a warm breeze is blowing in. I may have to put on my shorts!
> Mum just returned from the seniors grocery run to get milk, eggs and cat treats. (And celery and leeks and a couple other things. She never sticks to the list)
> Yesterday was also a nice day but a bit breezy. We went for a walk on a country road and found a beautiful 3 storey stone mansion with stone cottages and a bridge over the creek between the main house and the cottages. nsion was across the road from a riding stable. We'd never seen this place before.
> I got my tires off yesterday. I took my camp chair and my knitting and sat on a patch of grass while they swapped my tires. The mechanic wore rubber gloves and a mask. You'd think he was operating on my car. But I felt quite comfortable driving my car home after that. And there was a big bottle of sanitizer to use after using the debit machine.
> I only got a row or so of knitting done before they were done.


Nice way to get a necessary job done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I hope your techs are better at recovery off busted drives than ours are. Ours will only do it if you give them 1000s$. Work has done it a couple of times for client data that couldn't be replaced.
> And buy yourself at least two backup drives. Some of them come with one-button backup software to make your life easier. Also remember, most of these drives will start having failures after 3 years, so take that into account when you are planning your backup plan.
> I have 2 backup drives. I backup from the computer to the one backup drive using the one button. Then I do a selective copy of that backup to another drive every couple of weeks. I can reconstruct all my data and only lose a days worth of stuff.


Thanks for the advice love, I am going to get two but I had no idea they 'wore out'!!! I have been warned!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your lovely weather. May your surroundings inspire you.
> And stay safe.


Thank you and you, too! Glad you were able to safely get your tires changed around yesterday. What a relief for you with your weather now warming up. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Now I want to eat cake.


I always want to eat cake, could really enjoy a butter tart right now!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm boasting because we've been 22c and that for here is absolutely just about unheard of. I've been down to margs and sat in the shade for an hour. I'm not too good today, let me moan....diviticulitis ...broke rib which I'd not easing yet and back ache. Apart from that it's great to be alive. ????. I only know that when I take my painkillers and sit in my chair it all goes off but as soon as I move my rib does too. I have trouble, blowing my nose, and cough go can't push the Hoover, there's all sorts of things I can't do, so poor me I'm having to force myself to do sudokus ???? Liar, liar, my pants are on fire.
> 
> Well I've had my moan, I'm going to have a very early night. Love yawl. Xxx keep safe


Oh bless you, you _are_ in a bit of a state, I'm so sorry. Don't do anything that hurts, that's an order!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Again


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Again


Wow, that's lovely, what is it? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Again


Lovely! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Again


Beautiful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds lovely. I plan to do the same, minus the cake.


Cake looks OK, DH can't have it until tomorrow, it's his birthday cake, might have to find a candle to stick in it. xx????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Cake looks OK, DH can't have it until tomorrow, it's his birthday cake, might have to find a candle to stick in it. xx????


If he doesn't appreciate it, stick it somewhere else!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> If he doesn't appreciate it, stick it somewhere else!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Ooh good idea, think I've got a big one somewhere. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a glorious hot and sunny Norfolk, doors and windows are already open. Just made a date and walnut cake, now waiting for it to cook. Not used to doing sweet things so fingers crossed it turns out OK. That's about my excitement for the day so will sit back and enjoy the weather. Have a safe day. xx


My favourite cake.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Same from me also, Janet! xoxoxo


They put him on the treadmill and he got no pain. Very unusual, but typical. So another dead end.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> They put him on the treadmill and he got no pain. Very unusual, but typical. So another dead end.


Darn! :sm13: :sm13: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Again


How gorgeous is that!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Again


Beautiful xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a glorious hot and sunny Norfolk, doors and windows are already open. Just made a date and walnut cake, now waiting for it to cook. Not used to doing sweet things so fingers crossed it turns out OK. That's about my excitement for the day so will sit back and enjoy the weather. Have a safe day. xx


Hope your date and walnut cake turns out well. I have chicken cacciatore in the oven... it's smelling good. I didn't have any red wine and read that cranberry juice could be substituted. oxoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to be warm again today. Had a nice chat with Susan yesterday. It's lovely to be able to see her too.
> 
> Baked a couple of cakes yesterday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Enjoy your lovely day Josephine, I got the grass cut before it rains today, right now it is blustery and cold. I actually lit the fire. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! Have been out already, to the paper shop and its glorious out there!!
> 
> Within minutes of Nitzy posting that I should have two back ups for all my photos and stuff, the one I have fell to pieces! :sm06: If a guy that I found on my neighbourhood website cannot repair enough for me to load everything back onto my laptop until I can get a new one, it's a disaster!! All the baby pictures, every holiday for the last 25 years etc, keep your fingers crossed, although I know worse things are happening out there!
> 
> On a lighter note, I got my squares on the blocks yesterday!! Xxxx â¤ï¸


That's unfortunate.. only have one external hard drive to back up too. I lost most my mail when the logic board died on the last and favourite laptop as I didn't know how to backup mail properly. Your squares are beautiful June! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:
 

> Not yet, but I hope to hear something soon! It would be great if it was in the next week, or two! ????????????


Hi Judi! :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hope your date and walnut cake turns out well. I have chicken cacciatore in the oven... it's smelling good. I didn't have any red wine and read that cranberry juice could be substituted. oxoxox


Sounds good if you like tomatoes. Haven't started the cake yet it's DH's birthday cake. xx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and not so hot southwest Arizona. We're only supposed to be in the low 80sF here again today. Perfect! Nothing much planned today, so will putter around and probably do some knitting at some point too. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I agree low 80"s is perfect! Thinking of you! xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:45 am EDT and 14'c (57'). It's sunny and warm. The patio door is open and a warm breeze is blowing in. I may have to put on my shorts!
> Mum just returned from the seniors grocery run to get milk, eggs and cat treats. (And celery and leeks and a couple other things. She never sticks to the list)
> Yesterday was also a nice day but a bit breezy. We went for a walk on a country road and found a beautiful 3 storey stone mansion with stone cottages and a bridge over the creek between the main house and the cottages. nsion was across the road from a riding stable. We'd never seen this place before.
> I got my tires off yesterday. I took my camp chair and my knitting and sat on a patch of grass while they swapped my tires. The mechanic wore rubber gloves and a mask. You'd think he was operating on my car. But I felt quite comfortable driving my car home after that. And there was a big bottle of sanitizer to use after using the debit machine.
> I only got a row or so of knitting done before they were done.


I don't drive enough to make it worth taking my winter's off, just do the loop to keep the battery charged. Supposedly if a passenger is masked and gloved and the driver is as well it is say enough to travel on a important only basis if some windows are kept open.

Health authority now has determined high risk is when you are in an enclosed areas, the smaller the higher the risk. This doesn't sound good for people like you who have to be crammed in buildings without proper ventilation.. are you considering retiring soon?

Wish you were here to show me how to remove my propane tanks or figure out how much there is in them.. trying to get the hot water system up and running in the RV. I'll get it figured out eventually! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you got that email.


Ditto.. want to see you seeing better Judi. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Canadian postage is ridiculous even within this country. And something is wrong when I can get something from BC faster than something from a town 30 minutes away.


You said it! Cost me $15 to get a bottle of pills from the vet that lives 1/2 hr away. Thankfully many businesses are offering free shipping now. It is scary to mail over the pond. :sm06:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> My laptop is still kaput. I'm typing on the virtual keyboard on the iPad because it's external keyboard isn't working either. Lucky for me the virtual keyboard is large enough for my fingers.


It's really difficult when we have to go without our devices isn't it.. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm boasting because we've been 22c and that for here is absolutely just about unheard of. I've been down to margs and sat in the shade for an hour. I'm not too good today, let me moan....diviticulitis ...broke rib which I'd not easing yet and back ache. Apart from that it's great to be alive. ????. I only know that when I take my painkillers and sit in my chair it all goes off but as soon as I move my rib does too. I have trouble, blowing my nose, and cough go can't push the Hoover, there's all sorts of things I can't do, so poor me I'm having to force myself to do sudokus ???? Liar, liar, my pants are on fire.
> 
> Well I've had my moan, I'm going to have a very early night. Love yawl. Xxx keep safe


Susan, I hope something nice happens to make up for all the not so nice. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Again


That looks like **** June, it comes in lots of varieties and colours ... Susan's photo is gorgeous. oxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Cake looks OK, DH can't have it until tomorrow, it's his birthday cake, might have to find a candle to stick in it. xx????


Happy Birthday to your DH.. he's a lucky man. :sm24:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> If he doesn't appreciate it, stick it somewhere else!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh dear! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh good idea, think I've got a big one somewhere. xxxx :sm15:


No dynamite ok! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds good if you like tomatoes. Haven't started the cake yet it's DH's birthday cake. xx


Did someone force you to eat a whole lot of tomatoes when you were little... :sm13: xoxo


----------



## Islander

I was productive today, mowed the grass in 10 minute intervals, moved a brush pile, did laundry, and cooked. The rest of the day is for me. oxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH.. he's a lucky man. :sm24:


I'll have to tell him that. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> No dynamite ok! :sm04:


Spoilsport. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Did someone force you to eat a whole lot of tomatoes when you were little... :sm13: xoxo


Don't think so, just don't like them but do like tomato ketchup with chips and things, work that one out. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very warm and hazy Norfolk, not a lot of air about and we are being threatened with thunderstorms by the end of the day. Not sure what's going on today, it's DH's birthday so will be cooking him one of his favourite dinners, apart from that maybe knitting? Have a good, safe one whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another beautiful day. Washing is on the line. Bentley is lying in the sun.

Nothing much planned for touday. May go for a walk or not. I'll see what Flo wants to do.

Stay well and safe. Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Thank you so much Jacky for sending Gnorma the Gnome for me to love, she's gorgeous!! Yes, it is a 'she', I looked!! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: You are such a kind and generous friend!! Lots of love xxxxxx 

Wow, that photo is BIG, please don't count the wrinkles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you so much Jacky for sending Gnorma the Gnome for me to love, she's gorgeous!! Yes, it is a 'she', I looked!! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: You are such a kind and generous friend!! Lots of love xxxxxx
> 
> Wow, that photo is BIG, please don't count the wrinkles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It's a pleasure, how come your hair looks so tidy? I'm definitely getting the Boris Johnson look. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley says thank you Jacky for his new friend. X


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean, better than nothing eh?!! ???????? Xxxx ❤


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: Apart from the fact that any layer would be warmer than NOTHING!! ????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thank you so much Jacky for sending Gnorma the Gnome for me to love, she's gorgeous!! Yes, it is a 'she', I looked!! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: You are such a kind and generous friend!! Lots of love xxxxxx
> 
> Wow, that photo is BIG, please don't count the wrinkles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Darling!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you Jacky for his new friend. X


They look good buddies already, just tell Bentley to please keep his claws tucked in. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you Jacky for his new friend. X


So very cute!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a pleasure, how come your hair looks so tidy? I'm definitely getting the Boris Johnson look. xxxx


I washed it this morning so was able to blow dry it into some sort of order! It is the nape of my neck that is giving me most grief, it looks like a mullet from the back!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I washed it this morning so was able to blow dry it into some sort of order! It is the nape of my neck that is giving me most grief, it looks like a mullet from the back!! :sm16: xxxx


Yes I'm getting 'flick-ups' all round my collar now. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> So very cute!


Hi Jeanette how you doing? Xx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all! I missed the morning here because I went to collect my new glasses and popped into a shop, being very careful to exercise social distancing and thoroughly washing my paws when I got home!!

Nothing much else to tell you except it's might hot here today, about 27'C, a bit too hot for me and I've walked enough today so won't be going out for my usual walk.

Stay safe everyone, we need you!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you Jacky for his new friend. X


That's lovely, gorgeous colour. Don't eat him, Bentley!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Last week I needed to cancel an order. I chose to do a online chat with the place I accidentally ordered from. As usually they said there would be a wait as all of the operators were busy doing their nails. I waited and waited and waited while watching t.v. and knitting and doing crosswords, and I waited some more. After more than 3 or 4 hours I went to bed. I got up two hours later and realized I forgot to turn the computer off. As I looked at the screen I was still waiting for video chat, but only had 1 minute left to wait. Ha, sure enough in one minute I had the chat and after some discussion she saw things my way. After 6 or 7 hours I finally got my issue taken care of.


Jinx, that is a shocking league of time, to wait for your turn to come, but I'm glad that you finally got the problem all sorted! ????????????
Oh, I almost forgot to say thank you, for getting my access to this site sorted; I was beginning to think that I had lost contact forever! 
I hope Ange and Lisa are reconnected soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> How can you decide if it is a train by the pictures it give you? It showed me trains, motorcycles, motor bus, tractors etc. Never a complete picture of anything just bits and pieces of things.





grandma susan said:


> It's idiotic, haha maybe a robot would get it correct and humans get it wrong haha


When I was getting the Robot test, I couldn't identify any of the pictures, because a) they were too small, and b) my sight is no longer clear enough! so I had to get DH to tell me how many there were, of the pictures I wanted! So I must be a robot, but I still got through the best!
I think I might have posted this at some other time!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Jinx, that is a shocking league of time, to wait for your turn to come, but I'm glad that you finally got the problem all sorted! ????????????
> Oh, I almost forgot to say thank you, for getting my access to this site sorted; I was beginning to think that I had lost contact forever!
> I hope Ange and Lisa are reconnected soon! xoxoxo


We've lost jinx now, she can't get on here!! xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Jinx, that is a shocking league of time, to wait for your turn to come, but I'm glad that you finally got the problem all sorted! ????????????
> Oh, I almost forgot to say thank you, for getting my access to this site sorted; I was beginning to think that I had lost contact forever!
> I hope Ange and Lisa are reconnected soon! xoxoxo


I'm trying! I've sent Admin screen shots of pertinent info. We have Sam back at the Tea Party and hope to have Lisa's and Angela's access returned also.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm trying! I've sent Admin screen shots of pertinent info. We have Sam back at the Tea Party and hope to have Lisa's and Angela's access returned also.


Thank you dear, glad you know what to do!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:52 am EDT and 14Ã¢ÂÂc (57Ã¢ÂÂf). ItÃ¢ÂÂs a beautiful sunny day again.
Yesterday, the lawn was mown, the garden was sowed, the patio furniture was scoured of the winter mould, and we went for a country walk. Supper was hamburgers from the barbecue with cubed potatoes and onions, also on the barbecue, and a pea and corn salad.
I was even able to sit on my camp chair on the patio and get some knitting in.
IÃ¢ÂÂve had at least 3 calls on my work cell phone. I didnÃ¢ÂÂt have thus many calls when I was working. IÃ¢ÂÂve directed them all to call the help desk who can tell them who is available.
And the garbage, recycling and compost got picked up today by 3 different trucks so they must be going to different locations again.
I need to contact Service Ontario. I ordered my license for my car and have not received it yet. I have the receipt folded up in my purse so IÃ¢ÂÂm still driving legally but IÃ¢ÂÂd like to put the sticker on my plate.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Again


Gorgeous


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> When I was getting the Robot test, I couldn't identify any of the pictures, because a) they were too small, and b) my sight is no longer clear enough! so I had to get DH to tell me how many there were, of the pictures I wanted! So I must be a robot, but I still got through the best!
> I think I might have posted this at some other time!???????????????? xoxoxo


And it's hard to tell from the pictures. Is that a wall? Or the side of a train?


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, glad you know what to do!! ???? Xxxx


I'm following Tami's lead.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:52 am EDT and 14Ã¢ÂÂc (57Ã¢ÂÂf). ItÃ¢ÂÂs a beautiful sunny day again.
> Yesterday, the lawn was mown, the garden was sowed, the patio furniture was scoured of the winter mould, and we went for a country walk. Supper was hamburgers from the barbecue with cubed potatoes and onions, also on the barbecue, and a pea and corn salad.
> I was even able to sit on my camp chair on the patio and get some knitting in.
> IÃ¢ÂÂve had at least 3 calls on my work cell phone. I didnÃ¢ÂÂt have thus many calls when I was working. IÃ¢ÂÂve directed them all to call the help desk who can tell them who is available.
> And the garbage, recycling and compost got picked up today by 3 different trucks so they must be going to different locations again.
> I need to contact Service Ontario. I ordered my license for my car and have not received it yet. I have the receipt folded up in my purse so IÃ¢ÂÂm still driving legally but IÃ¢ÂÂd like to put the sticker on my plate.


Nice, you've worked very hard!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm following Tami's lead.


Good old Tami!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all! I missed the morning here because I went to collect my new glasses and popped into a shop, being very careful to exercise social distancing and thoroughly washing my paws when I got home!!
> 
> Nothing much else to tell you except it's might hot here today, about 27'C, a bit too hot for me and I've walked enough today so won't be going out for my usual walk.
> 
> Stay safe everyone, we need you!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxx


Street level stores are allowed to open now, but a lot of them are not. They feel they are too small to keep their customers physically distant or it's too costly to get the plexiglass shield set up around the cashier. They're continuing with the curb side pickup.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you Jacky for his new friend. X


Nice picture of kitty and friend gnome. They look great in the garden.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you so much Jacky for sending Gnorma the Gnome for me to love, she's gorgeous!! Yes, it is a 'she', I looked!! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: You are such a kind and generous friend!! Lots of love xxxxxx
> 
> Wow, that photo is BIG, please don't count the wrinkles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I like the fair isle look.
The gnome looks good too. ????????


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:52 am EDT and 14Ã¢ÂÂc (57Ã¢ÂÂf). ItÃ¢ÂÂs a beautiful sunny day again.
> Yesterday, the lawn was mown, the garden was sowed, the patio furniture was scoured of the winter mould, and we went for a country walk. Supper was hamburgers from the barbecue with cubed potatoes and onions, also on the barbecue, and a pea and corn salad.
> I was even able to sit on my camp chair on the patio and get some knitting in.
> IÃ¢ÂÂve had at least 3 calls on my work cell phone. I didnÃ¢ÂÂt have thus many calls when I was working. IÃ¢ÂÂve directed them all to call the help desk who can tell them who is available.
> And the garbage, recycling and compost got picked up today by 3 different trucks so they must be going to different locations again.
> I need to contact Service Ontario. I ordered my license for my car and have not received it yet. I have the receipt folded up in my purse so IÃ¢ÂÂm still driving legally but IÃ¢ÂÂd like to put the sticker on my plate.


Nice garden pictures


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll have to tell him that. xx :sm23:


Happy Birthday to your DH, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another beautiful day. Washing is on the line. Bentley is lying in the sun.
> 
> Nothing much planned for touday. May go for a walk or not. I'll see what Flo wants to do.
> 
> Stay well and safe. Happy Thursday everyone xx


Lovely photo. Enjoy your spring day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you so much Jacky for sending Gnorma the Gnome for me to love, she's gorgeous!! Yes, it is a 'she', I looked!! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: You are such a kind and generous friend!! Lots of love xxxxxx
> 
> Wow, that photo is BIG, please don't count the wrinkles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Lovely Gnorma and lovely you! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another beautiful day. Washing is on the line. Bentley is lying in the sun.
> 
> Nothing much planned for touday. May go for a walk or not. I'll see what Flo wants to do.
> 
> Stay well and safe. Happy Thursday everyone xx


Beautiful. Happy Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very warm and hazy Norfolk, not a lot of air about and we are being threatened with thunderstorms by the end of the day. Not sure what's going on today, it's DH's birthday so will be cooking him one of his favourite dinners, apart from that maybe knitting? Have a good, safe one whatever you're up to. xx


Happy birthday to your DH.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think so, just don't like them but do like tomato ketchup with chips and things, work that one out. xx


DD is the same. Won't eat the raw tomato but will eat catsup and spaghetti sauce.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I was productive today, mowed the grass in 10 minute intervals, moved a brush pile, did laundry, and cooked. The rest of the day is for me. oxoxo


You deserve it.


----------



## lifeline

Reginald the Red turned up today, he was so pleased to get out of his box. 
Thanks Jacky, he's great


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's a beautiful, sunny morning here. Nothing much planned, so will have to do some knitting! xxxooo :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's really difficult when we have to go without our devices isn't it.. xoxox


Well the laptop is up, sort of. I have a mouse cursor that is doing laps around the screen and clicking without touching the button. I'm going to try putting an external mouse on and deactivating the on-board mouse.


----------



## lifeline

I sent these out on Tuesday. The children love them


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> DD is the same. Won't eat the raw tomato but will eat catsup and spaghetti sauce.


No don't like spaghetti sauce, will make a cheese sauce to have with spaghetti. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Street level stores are allowed to open now, but a lot of them are not. They feel they are too small to keep their customers physically distant or it's too costly to get the plexiglass shield set up around the cashier. They're continuing with the curb side pickup.


I think this shop has been open all the time because it does sell some pharmacy products but mostly cosmetics but its quite a narrow shop and I had to ask one customer and one staff member to back up when they got too close! This was the same shop where I told the girl that she looked miserable and she said I'd thrown my loyalty card at her!! Don't think she was there today!! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Reginald the Red turned up today, he was so pleased to get out of his box.
> Thanks Jacky, he's great


I was getting worried that Reginald might have escaped his box in transit, glad he arrived eventually. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I sent these out on Tuesday. The children love them


I bet they do. They all look great! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I don't drive enough to make it worth taking my winter's off, just do the loop to keep the battery charged. Supposedly if a passenger is masked and gloved and the driver is as well it is say enough to travel on a important only basis if some windows are kept open.
> 
> Health authority now has determined high risk is when you are in an enclosed areas, the smaller the higher the risk. This doesn't sound good for people like you who have to be crammed in buildings without proper ventilation.. are you considering retiring soon?
> 
> Wish you were here to show me how to remove my propane tanks or figure out how much there is in them.. trying to get the hot water system up and running in the RV. I'll get it figured out eventually! xoxox


Pour warm water on the propane tank. The propane inside is condensed so it is colder. You should be able to feel where the tank is warm from the water ie empty and where is is still cool from the propane.
Connecting the tank? I always have to fiddle with mine to get it secure. I think my plastic connector is a little worn.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely Gnorma and lovely you! xxxooo


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx ❤


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum just handed me her phone and wants me to fix it, so signing off.
Have a great day. And stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Reginald the Red turned up today, he was so pleased to get out of his box.
> Thanks Jacky, he's great


Such a cutie!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> Reginald the Red turned up today, he was so pleased to get out of his box.
> Thanks Jacky, he's great


Sweet.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a beautiful, sunny morning here. Nothing much planned, so will have to do some knitting! xxxooo :sm09: :sm09:


Oh, poor you!! I have been working on this awful square, I have lifelines now so, of course, I'm not making mistakes! :sm23: I don't think the finished result will be worth the huge amount of effort it takes though!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That looks like **** June, it comes in lots of varieties and colours ... Susan's photo is gorgeous. oxoxo


I think I may have bought one of these when I visited with Jacky last year but no flowers yet!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I was getting worried that Reginald might have escaped his box in transit, glad he arrived eventually. xx


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh, poor you!! I have been working on this awful square, I have lifelines now so, of course, I'm not making mistakes! :sm23: I don't think the finished result will be worth the huge amount of effort it takes though!! Xxxx


That can be so frustrating. I hope you don't have much more to do on it so you can move on to a more pleasant pattern to knit. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's unfortunate.. only have one external hard drive to back up too. I lost most my mail when the logic board died on the last and favourite laptop as I didn't know how to backup mail properly. Your squares are beautiful June! xoxoxo


Thanks dear, some of them are quite challenging but good for ones confidence when they turn out OK!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, am I pleased to be back in bed today, it's 3.15pm and I've had enough of the pain. I took a painkiller this morning and I was just falling asleep in the chair, wen my phone rang and it was Marilyn who sits with me at s and b. Bless her, once she get on a phone she forgets to get off. The next thing I knew I was asleep and someone was knocking on my door. It was the odd couple, bless them. They brought me some sweets and sudokus, they may be odd but they are very harmless. If everyone in the world were more like them we'd have a nice world. It's 19C today. I just can't be bothered with things, I'm so tired with the painkillers.it will soon pass. 

Last night I was fighting that blessed spider again. I poured "RAID" over it and squirted it and swore stir, but it didn't make an iota of difference. This house is getting me down. I can't Hoover nothing like that, and I can see things need doing. Well that's all the news today. I'll see what you've all been up to as I catch up. Love yawl...


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That can be so frustrating. I hope you don't have much more to do on it so you can move on to a more pleasant pattern to knit. xxxooo


Certainly looking forward to that! I limit myself to just a few rows at a time or I get careless!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I think I may have bought one of these when I visited with Jacky last year but no flowers yet!! Xxxx


I'm looking at heucheras because of you!

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0876TYB5G/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A1507J0GL4USCJ&psc=1


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, am I pleased to be back in bed today, it's 3.15pm and I've had enough of the pain. I took a painkiller this morning and I was just falling asleep in the chair, wen my phone rang and it was Marilyn who sits with me at s and b. Bless her, once she get on a phone she forgets to get off. The next thing I knew I was asleep and someone was knocking on my door. It was the odd couple, bless them. They brought me some sweets and sudokus, they may be odd but they are very harmless. If everyone in the world were more like them we'd have a nice world. It's 19C today. I just can't be bothered with things, I'm so tired with the painkillers.it will soon pass.
> 
> Last night I was fighting that blessed spider again. I poured "RAID" over it and squirted it and swore stir, but it didn't make an iota of difference. This house is getting me down. I can't Hoover nothing like that, and I can see things need doing. Well that's all the news today. I'll see what you've all been up to as I catch up. Love yawl...


Hang in there love, you've been here before and will come out the other side again. Just don't look too closely at what might need doing, it'll keep until you're up to it or you can always invite Donna round!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx ❤


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's lovely, what is it? xxxx


I think it's something called GOLD RUSH I'm not sure. Something like that


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm looking at heucheras because of you!
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0876TYB5G/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A1507J0GL4USCJ&psc=1


They are addictive, I warn you!! Seriously, they are great, don't need too much care and if you split them up every couple of years, you'll soon fill you garden with them!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> We've lost jinx now, she can't get on here!! xxxxx


Are you trying to get her back? This is getting to be a pain in the butt


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> DD is the same. Won't eat the raw tomato but will eat catsup and spaghetti sauce.


I like fried tomatoes and I like tinned tomatoes too.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Are you trying to get her back? This is getting to be a pain in the butt


She knows what to do, just a case of admin getting to her, I think there's probably a lot in the same boat. Rookie is doing her best but I haven't got a clue!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thank you


A pleasure, don't know if you are interested but DD's Biscuiteers got a mention in the Telegraph Business section yesterday as to how well they were doing in these difficult times. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> A pleasure, don't know if you are interested but DD's Biscuiteers got a mention in the Telegraph Business section yesterday as to how well they were doing in these difficult times. xx


That's good to know, they've certainly been busy! 
If you go to biscuiteers web site and look for the father's day collection you will see a picture of a biscuit that represents dd, click on it and it will tell you that she made the suggestion for the collection.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I sent these out on Tuesday. The children love them


I bet they do. Well done Rebecca xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> That's good to know, they've certainly been busy!
> If you go to biscuiteers web site and look for the father's day collection you will see a picture of a biscuit that represents dd, click on it and it will tell you that she made the suggestion for the collection.


That is wonderful - both for the shop and for DD! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I sent these out on Tuesday. The children love them


They are wonderful, well done, I bet they were surprised and delighted!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening! I had an email from jinx, she is ok but not sure when she'll be back. She needs her Honeydoer to help her get back on and he is working so hard doing up the rental at the moment that she doesn't want to divert him to help with her tech problem, this could go on for some time. She is enjoying the nice weather and Mr Wonderful has been out on the tractor, cutting the grass in the sunshine. She says to tell Jacky she made potato salad and barbecue chicken in the instant pot this morning. Wondering what she made. ???????? She signs off with:Have to get to work. Mr. Wonderful will be home soon with our weekly order of groceries. 
Take Care.

I will send her love from you all xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening! I had an email from jinx, she is ok but not sure when she'll be back. She needs her Honeydoer to help her get back on and he is working so hard doing up the rental at the moment that she doesn't want to divert him to help with her tech problem, this could go on for some time. She is enjoying the nice weather and Mr Wonderful has been out on the tractor, cutting the grass in the sunshine. She says to tell Jacky she made potato salad and barbecue chicken in the instant pot this morning. Wondering what she made. ???????? She signs off with:Have to get to work. Mr. Wonderful will be home soon with our weekly order of groceries.
> Take Care.
> 
> I will send her love from you all xxxxxx


Thank you for the update on jinx. It's good to know how she's getting on. :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you for the update on jinx. It's good to know how she's getting on. :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


I really hope she continues contact we me and I will pass on any news I get. I will miss her wit on here!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I really hope she continues contact we me and I will pass on any news I get. I will miss her wit on here!!! xxxx


Glad to hear Jinx is ok. Thanks June xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I really hope she continues contact we me and I will pass on any news I get. I will miss her wit on here!!! xxxx


I agree. Hopefully she will. Wonder how Polly is doing. I worry about her. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thank you so much Jacky for sending Gnorma the Gnome for me to love, she's gorgeous!! Yes, it is a 'she', I looked!! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: You are such a kind and generous friend!! Lots of love xxxxxx
> 
> Wow, that photo is BIG, please don't count the wrinkles!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You both look lovely.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> You both look lovely.


There you are!!! Lovely to see you, how, are you doing? Thanks for your kind words!! Xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you Jacky for his new friend. X


Never a more beautiful cat nor a cuter gnome.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all! I missed the morning here because I went to collect my new glasses and popped into a shop, being very careful to exercise social distancing and thoroughly washing my paws when I got home!!
> 
> Nothing much else to tell you except it's might hot here today, about 27'C, a bit too hot for me and I've walked enough today so won't be going out for my usual walk.
> 
> Stay safe everyone, we need you!! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxx


I may be doing this unnecessarily but I keep a 2 inch bottle of sanitizer in the car and when I handle grocery I use a drop or two so the steering wheel and door handles aren't contaminated.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> No don't like spaghetti sauce, will make a cheese sauce to have with spaghetti. xx


My favorite is butter with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I think this shop has been open all the time because it does sell some pharmacy products but mostly cosmetics but its quite a narrow shop and I had to ask one customer and one staff member to back up when they got too close! This was the same shop where I told the girl that she looked miserable and she said I'd thrown my loyalty card at her!! Don't think she was there today!! ????


News here showed a man beaten up and leg broken for taking customers to the door for not wearing masks and news told a lady was shot for telling a customer to leave due to no mask. He came back next day to shoot her.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, am I pleased to be back in bed today, it's 3.15pm and I've had enough of the pain. I took a painkiller this morning and I was just falling asleep in the chair, wen my phone rang and it was Marilyn who sits with me at s and b. Bless her, once she get on a phone she forgets to get off. The next thing I knew I was asleep and someone was knocking on my door. It was the odd couple, bless them. They brought me some sweets and sudokus, they may be odd but they are very harmless. If everyone in the world were more like them we'd have a nice world. It's 19C today. I just can't be bothered with things, I'm so tired with the painkillers.it will soon pass.
> 
> Last night I was fighting that blessed spider again. I poured "RAID" over it and squirted it and swore stir, but it didn't make an iota of difference. This house is getting me down. I can't Hoover nothing like that, and I can see things need doing. Well that's all the news today. I'll see what you've all been up to as I catch up. Love yawl...


If it isn't a baby it doesn't need changing and can wait...that's housework I'm talking about. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> I agree. Hopefully she will. Wonder how Polly is doing. I worry about her. :sm16: xxxooo


I've been missing but am ok. Thank you for caring. Had iPad difficulty...wouldn't take a charge ... but mostly I'm just disorganized and sleeping odd hours. Had lady leave belongings on moms porch, dead critter under my car, uncle in another state had a stroke, door knob came off front door and can't find the screw drivers, construction trucks and machines shaking my house while building 17 new homes, Doctor appointments, lost baby sweater I Knit for new baby so trying to make another fast. Somehow the days passed fast and I didn't get time to myself. The doctor says the meds do not help til I've been on it 2 or 3 months. 1 and a half months passed so far. Surgery some day. Not sure if hospitals are taking cases not Covid or my doctor wants to wait til the bad part shrinks. Most days I'm fine some I'm worried. I've not been in stores, staying in except for drive thru. Missed you all very much. Days just went by one to the next. I am so glad you are here.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> There you are!!! Lovely to see you, how, are you doing? Thanks for your kind words!! Xxxx


I'm catching up in reverse so my posts are messed up. My doctor says I'm doing as expected but meds won't shrink the bad stuff yet. So no idea when they will remove it. I'm trying to be optimistic but worry also.


----------



## jollypolly

Kittycats want attention so I’m off to do pet chores. Glad I could catch up a bit. Nice to know what you all are doing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, breezy Norfolk, don't think we will be hitting the 80s today. Managed to do a bit of gardening yesterday, just cut back all my daffodils but sure am feeling it today, so will have a quiet knitting day. You all have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from almost sunny Surrey. Going to walk down to the fruit and veg stall and see if I can get some strawberries to make some jam.

Started a new embroidery project last night, a belt bag. Something to just play with.

Happy Friday everyone, stay safe. Xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I may be doing this unnecessarily but I keep a 2 inch bottle of sanitizer in the car and when I handle grocery I use a drop or two so the steering wheel and door handles aren't contaminated.


I think that sounds very sensible!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> News here showed a man beaten up and leg broken for taking customers to the door for not wearing masks and news told a lady was shot for telling a customer to leave due to no mask. He came back next day to shoot her.


Very strange times we live in!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've been missing but am ok. Thank you for caring. Had iPad difficulty...wouldn't take a charge ... but mostly I'm just disorganized and sleeping odd hours. Had lady leave belongings on moms porch, dead critter under my car, uncle in another state had a stroke, door knob came off front door and can't find the screw drivers, construction trucks and machines shaking my house while building 17 new homes, Doctor appointments, lost baby sweater I Knit for new baby so trying to make another fast. Somehow the days passed fast and I didn't get time to myself. The doctor says the meds do not help til I've been on it 2 or 3 months. 1 and a half months passed so far. Surgery some day. Not sure if hospitals are taking cases not Covid or my doctor wants to wait til the bad part shrinks. Most days I'm fine some I'm worried. I've not been in stores, staying in except for drive thru. Missed you all very much. Days just went by one to the next. I am so glad you are here.


Well we miss you too but can well understand you have a lot to deal with especially at the moment. The trouble is that it is hard to just pop in to leave a message without starting to read all the posts and that can take up and entire morning!! Stay safe and remember we are here for you whenever you can drop by!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a cooler, slightly less bright London, only 22'C today, which suits me fine!!

Going to vacuum out the car at some point today and continue with my square, I have done one whole repeat!!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cooler, slightly less bright London, only 22'C today, which suits me fine!!
> 
> Going to vacuum out the car at some point today and continue with my square, I have done one whole repeat!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxx


Looking good, see there's lots of lifelines going in, it looks like that sort of pattern. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Looking good, see there's lots of lifelines going in, it looks like that sort of pattern. xxxx


It is! Think I ripped it about 5 times before I got smart!! It's no fun, very fiddly but I'll finish it!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:52 am EDT and 17âc (63âf).
Iâm supposed to do my bi-weekly grocery shopping but it is nice today (really nice) and tomorrow is going to be the same so I may go shopping on Sunday when it is supposed to be cool and raining. The line might be smaller and I have a good raincoat.
The garden grew again yesterday and everyone has sore muscles now.
Weâve had a new baby squirrel up in the locust. Heâll be joining the other relocated Squirrelâs soon.
Flowers are popping up in the garden and some of the lilacs are going to bloom.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It is! Think I ripped it about 5 times before I got smart!! It's no fun, very fiddly but I'll finish it!! Xxxx


You will persevere and it will be a lovely square.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cooler, slightly less bright London, only 22'C today, which suits me fine!!
> 
> Going to vacuum out the car at some point today and continue with my square, I have done one whole repeat!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxx


22c would suit me too.
You have a good day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:



> Good morning from almost sunny Surrey. Going to walk down to the fruit and veg stall and see if I can get some strawberries to make some jam.
> 
> Started a new embroidery project last night, a belt bag. Something to just play with.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone, stay safe. Xx


Happy Friday.
Mum has been using a belt bag when she is out walking. Unfortunately it's my belt bag, so I won't be getting it back soon. I have some cotton yarn downstairs. I wonder if I can find a pattern to knit or crochet?
I hope you find you r strawberries. They're not out here yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, breezy Norfolk, don't think we will be hitting the 80s today. Managed to do a bit of gardening yesterday, just cut back all my daffodils but sure am feeling it today, so will have a quiet knitting day. You all have a good, safe day. xx


A quiet day sounds good after garden work.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Kittycats want attention so I'm off to do pet chores. Glad I could catch up a bit. Nice to know what you all are doing.


It's nice to see you here.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm catching up in reverse so my posts are messed up. My doctor says I'm doing as expected but meds won't shrink the bad stuff yet. So no idea when they will remove it. I'm trying to be optimistic but worry also.


If the doctor is not concerned, that's a good thing. I'll be optimistic with you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've been missing but am ok. Thank you for caring. Had iPad difficulty...wouldn't take a charge ... but mostly I'm just disorganized and sleeping odd hours. Had lady leave belongings on moms porch, dead critter under my car, uncle in another state had a stroke, door knob came off front door and can't find the screw drivers, construction trucks and machines shaking my house while building 17 new homes, Doctor appointments, lost baby sweater I Knit for new baby so trying to make another fast. Somehow the days passed fast and I didn't get time to myself. The doctor says the meds do not help til I've been on it 2 or 3 months. 1 and a half months passed so far. Surgery some day. Not sure if hospitals are taking cases not Covid or my doctor wants to wait til the bad part shrinks. Most days I'm fine some I'm worried. I've not been in stores, staying in except for drive thru. Missed you all very much. Days just went by one to the next. I am so glad you are here.


That's a lot, Polly.
Time is passing quickly and I won't mind seeing the back end of 2020. This has not been a great year for anything so far. 
Come here whenever you want to chat, or just read what's going on.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> News here showed a man beaten up and leg broken for taking customers to the door for not wearing masks and news told a lady was shot for telling a customer to leave due to no mask. He came back next day to shoot her.


People are getting used to the lines here. The masks are being questioned as our health leaders have waffled about wearing them. They seem to think that we won't wear them correctly?


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> My favorite is butter with Parmesan cheese.


That's my DDs favourite too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I may be doing this unnecessarily but I keep a 2 inch bottle of sanitizer in the car and when I handle grocery I use a drop or two so the steering wheel and door handles aren't contaminated.


That's a good idea.
We were told if you roll up the windows and let the car cook in the sun it will kill the virus. The inside of cars get up to 400f in the sun.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum is vacuuming around me so I’m going to sign off.
I’ll probably need to move something soon.
Every one have a good safe day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:52 am EDT and 17âc (63âf).
> Iâm supposed to do my bi-weekly grocery shopping but it is nice today (really nice) and tomorrow is going to be the same so I may go shopping on Sunday when it is supposed to be cool and raining. The line might be smaller and I have a good raincoat.
> The garden grew again yesterday and everyone has sore muscles now.
> Weâve had a new baby squirrel up in the locust. Heâll be joining the other relocated Squirrelâs soon.
> Flowers are popping up in the garden and some of the lilacs are going to bloom.


Wow, that's coming along really well! I had a squirrel in my little garden this morning, I wondered where all the pieces of dry bread were coming from! He was leaving me gifts, I suppose!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You will persevere and it will be a lovely square.


 :sm24: Just about to dive in and do a few more rows!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> Mum has been using a belt bag when she is out walking. Unfortunately it's my belt bag, so I won't be getting it back soon. I have some cotton yarn downstairs. I wonder if I can find a pattern to knit or crochet?
> I hope you find you r strawberries. They're not out here yet.


They had strawberries in my local supermarket but considering there is supposed to be a glut so we should be buying them, they were pretty expensive!!


----------



## London Girl

Car is all vacuumed and wiped and looks pretty good on the inside! I should probably tackle the outside tomorrow!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> They had strawberries in my local supermarket but considering there is supposed to be a glut so we should be buying them, they were pretty expensive!!


$6 per gallon pail here and nearing the end of the season.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone it's been 19C today but so very windy. You can't sit out in it because it will blow you a way. When Stephen and sue came with my groceries we only last at the most 5mins, they have gone to deliver food and frozen to Ann's. And say they will be back over at the weekend. He's out to work on Tuesday then home until the end of the week. We are not sure weather sues school is going to open, seemingly a forms been sent out to the parents to see what they wish. Well. I'm telling you, the school sue works at will all want rid of their kids now after 9/10wks, so to me it's a no brainier. But sue says each teacher will only be going in two days. Well, I can't see where the sense is in that. You only have to be next to someone to get this virus so what does 2mins or 2days make a difference. I'm going to say my piece. I feel like we are just muddling along, and first they say something then that's wrong or don't do something and it's right you should. I fear for us. A government like we have I wouldn't trust with a pot pig, and the teachers in charge of our children. Why don't they take notice of the experts? They didn't get to where they are now without learning. Ok rant over.

I'm feeling this way because of the ribs, I've got to be honest it feels a little bit freer today. But I still haven't found that spider. Apart from S and S I've not seen anyone. Marg text me to see if I was asleep and woke me, so I text yes, an hour later she text again to see if Stephen was coming I said yes, then what she means is "rescue me there's a domestic starting" well couldn't listen to it all this afternoon, I needed a day off. Hahah. I shall pring her later, when I've had my tea, I love yawl and stay safe. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> That's good to know, they've certainly been busy!
> If you go to biscuiteers web site and look for the father's day collection you will see a picture of a biscuit that represents dd, click on it and it will tell you that she made the suggestion for the collection.


You are a proud mammy. Stick that chest out girl. Xxxx well done rachelle


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good evening! I had an email from jinx, she is ok but not sure when she'll be back. She needs her Honeydoer to help her get back on and he is working so hard doing up the rental at the moment that she doesn't want to divert him to help with her tech problem, this could go on for some time. She is enjoying the nice weather and Mr Wonderful has been out on the tractor, cutting the grass in the sunshine. She says to tell Jacky she made potato salad and barbecue chicken in the instant pot this morning. Wondering what she made. ???????? She signs off with:Have to get to work. Mr. Wonderful will be home soon with our weekly order of groceries.
> Take Care.
> 
> I will send her love from you all xxxxxx


June I she not able to come on to wattsap?


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny and warm Arizona. Not sure what the plans are for today, so will be going with Flo. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's coming along really well! I had a squirrel in my little garden this morning, I wondered where all the pieces of dry bread were coming from! He was leaving me gifts, I suppose!!


He likes a bit of lurpak on June...or fried bread


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> Mum has been using a belt bag when she is out walking. Unfortunately it's my belt bag, so I won't be getting it back soon. I have some cotton yarn downstairs. I wonder if I can find a pattern to knit or crochet?
> I hope you find you r strawberries. They're not out here yet.


No strawberries but came home with a huge tray of raspberries, so I guesx we will be gaving Eaton Mess. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> That's good to know, they've certainly been busy!
> If you go to biscuiteers web site and look for the father's day collection you will see a picture of a biscuit that represents dd, click on it and it will tell you that she made the suggestion for the collection.


She's as cleverly artistic as her mother.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> My take on The Magnificent Seven. xx :sm23:


They are all gorgeous! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cooler, slightly less bright London, only 22'C today, which suits me fine!!
> 
> Going to vacuum out the car at some point today and continue with my square, I have done one whole repeat!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxx


I love this pattern, June; and rather strangely, I seem to be seeing everyHung on my phone in 3D, it is very disconcerting for me!????????????


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> $6 per gallon pail here and nearing the end of the season.


Wow, the ones I saw were £3 for half a kilo!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And it's hard to tell from the pictures. Is that a wall? Or the side of a train?


You are absolutely right, about that, none of the photos are easily identified, at the moment!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> June I she not able to come on to wattsap?


I don't know, I have mentioned it but she's not there yet. I will mention it again when I next email her xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> He likes a bit of lurpak on June...or fried bread


I bet he does, me too!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Ditto.. want to see you seeing better Judi. xoxox


Hello Trish, I think it will be a while, before I get to see properly again, but I will be so pleased, when it does happen xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> No strawberries but came home with a huge tray of raspberries, so I guesx we will be gaving Eaton Mess. Xx


I prefer Camberly mess!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I love this pattern, June; and rather strangely, I seem to be seeing everyHung on my phone in 3D, it is very disconcerting for me!????????????


Oo-er!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good evening! I had an email from jinx, she is ok but not sure when she'll be back. She needs her Honeydoer to help her get back on and he is working so hard doing up the rental at the moment that she doesn't want to divert him to help with her tech problem, this could go on for some time. She is enjoying the nice weather and Mr Wonderful has been out on the tractor, cutting the grass in the sunshine. She says to tell Jacky she made potato salad and barbecue chicken in the instant pot this morning. Wondering what she made. ???????? She signs off with:Have to get to work. Mr. Wonderful will be home soon with our weekly order of groceries.
> Take Care.
> 
> I will send her love from you all xxxxxx


Thanks for the update


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Car is all vacuumed and wiped and looks pretty good on the inside! I should probably tackle the outside tomorrow!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm14: xxxx


I think we should do ours :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I think we should do ours :sm16:


I know we should do our Jeep. It's embarrassing! xxxooo :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I know we should do our Jeep. It's embarrassing! xxxooo :sm12: :sm12:


I should imagine it's a losing battle where you are if there's a lot of dust around. xx


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Well we miss you too but can well understand you have a lot to deal with especially at the moment. The trouble is that it is hard to just pop in to leave a message without starting to read all the posts and that can take up and entire morning!! Stay safe and remember we are here for you whenever you can drop by!! xxxxxxxx


That would be a wonderful way to pass the morning. I get up let the dog out get lunch because I get up that late due to being up all hours and do some praying. If I can't then I go where son would like to drive thru. Try to keep things here rolling. Somehow,the day just flies probably because I fall asleep. Doing something takes me way longer than it use to ???? but doing best I can with what I have. Loved your photo. Always love your posts.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cooler, slightly less bright London, only 22'C today, which suits me fine!!
> 
> Going to vacuum out the car at some point today and continue with my square, I have done one whole repeat!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxx


Lovely piece. Brave you to try these tricky designs.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> It's nice to see you here.


Quite nice to be here and get nice post from you and others. I didn't think I'd be missed since usualLy I don't have much interesting to share. Your gardens and projects and family events are so interesting. My appointments have stopped for a bit. I'm not going to one that I think is unnecessary. too risky to be in doctors offices now unless necessary. I made a note with 15 small tasks that need doing. Of course I'm here not doing them. Have to spoil myself once in a while. I'm happy to say my jeans are falling off my hips. Haven't worn them since fall. I'll bet I'm between my old size and the lower one. Can't go to store to try on so will order for delivery and hope for the best. Time to check off one of the small tasks from the list. I did one this noon. Watered the poor dry rose bushes I bought. Not sure how much to put in the bowl they grow in. Tried half a 12 inch water bottled or each. I hope that wasn't too much or too little. My thumb is not green.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:52 am EDT and 17âc (63âf).
> Iâm supposed to do my bi-weekly grocery shopping but it is nice today (really nice) and tomorrow is going to be the same so I may go shopping on Sunday when it is supposed to be cool and raining. The line might be smaller and I have a good raincoat.
> The garden grew again yesterday and everyone has sore muscles now.
> Weâve had a new baby squirrel up in the locust. Heâll be joining the other relocated Squirrelâs soon.
> Flowers are popping up in the garden and some of the lilacs are going to bloom.


Nice raised beds! What's happening in the middle.. stabilizers? Can you reach comfortably from both sides? Where are your deer! :sm08:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> People are getting used to the lines here. The masks are being questioned as our health leaders have waffled about wearing them. They seem to think that we won't wear them correctly?


They are being pushed by the health authority in my area now, I think anything helps if you do correct hand washing as well. https://www.cheknews.ca/non-medical-masks-now-recommended-if-you-cant-physically-distance-669961/


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That's my DDs favourite too.


I like Carbonara

Bacon, Parmesan, Egg yolk, Pepper, Olive Oil, Salt, Spaghetti. Yum. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is vacuuming around me so I'm going to sign off.
> I'll probably need to move something soon.
> Every one have a good safe day.


Your Mom's better than a Roomba! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I like Carbonara
> 
> Bacon, Parmesan, Egg yolk, Pepper, Olive Oil, Salt, Spaghetti. Yum. xoxox


Mine's just a peasant's version, spaghetti and a cheese sauce. xx


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Quite nice to be here and get nice post from you and others. I didn't think I'd be missed since usualLy I don't have much interesting to share. Your gardens and projects and family events are so interesting. My appointments have stopped for a bit. I'm not going to one that I think is unnecessary. too risky to be in doctors offices now unless necessary. I made a note with 15 small tasks that need doing. Of course I'm here not doing them. Have to spoil myself once in a while. I'm happy to say my jeans are falling off my hips. Haven't worn them since fall. I'll bet I'm between my old size and the lower one. Can't go to store to try on so will order for delivery and hope for the best. Time to check off one of the small tasks from the list. I did one this noon. Watered the poor dry rose bushes I bought. Not sure how much to put in the bowl they grow in. Tried half a 12 inch water bottled or each. I hope that wasn't too much or too little. My thumb is not green.


I ordered some new tops online Polly, hope they size right. Lee Rider has a good reputation for making quality clothes.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine's just a peasant's version, spaghetti and a cheese sauce. xx


Aren't you up late tonight...nice to see you though! Did DH have a good birthday? xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I prefer Camberly mess!!! :sm23: xxxx


That's what I had xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It has been very windy again, but luckily our garden is quite sheltered.

Planning a lazy weekend doing some embroidery.

Happy Saturday everyone and stay safe. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Aren't you up late tonight...nice to see you though! Did DH have a good birthday? xoxox


No it was about 11.30 usually off to bed soon after then, must have have half hour peace. Not sure DH's birthday was much different to any other day apart from his roast duck dinner and cake. He cut the lawns, went for his walk and to the shop. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It has been very windy again, but luckily our garden is quite sheltered.
> 
> Planning a lazy weekend doing some embroidery.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and stay safe. Xx


Always have to look closely at your garden photos in case Bentley is lurking somewhere. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but very windy here as well. Finished Tinky Winky last night and have started Po, Dipsy is done, some of you might know what I'm talking about. :sm23: Duck risotto for dinner so that's all ready to go and while I was in the kitchen made a big pot of curry, so that's tomorrow's dinner sorted and some for the freezer. Got a food delivery teatime and a couple more parcels expected so will have to stay in today to await their arrival, apart from that nothing else planned except knitting, have a good, safe weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> That would be a wonderful way to pass the morning. I get up let the dog out get lunch because I get up that late due to being up all hours and do some praying. If I can't then I go where son would like to drive thru. Try to keep things here rolling. Somehow,the day just flies probably because I fall asleep. Doing something takes me way longer than it use to ???? but doing best I can with what I have. Loved your photo. Always love your posts.


That's all you can do love, just keep going the best you can, no one can ask for more!! Hang in there dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Quite nice to be here and get nice post from you and others. I didn't think I'd be missed since usualLy I don't have much interesting to share. Your gardens and projects and family events are so interesting. My appointments have stopped for a bit. I'm not going to one that I think is unnecessary. too risky to be in doctors offices now unless necessary. I made a note with 15 small tasks that need doing. Of course I'm here not doing them. Have to spoil myself once in a while. I'm happy to say my jeans are falling off my hips. Haven't worn them since fall. I'll bet I'm between my old size and the lower one. Can't go to store to try on so will order for delivery and hope for the best. Time to check off one of the small tasks from the list. I did one this noon. Watered the poor dry rose bushes I bought. Not sure how much to put in the bowl they grow in. Tried half a 12 inch water bottled or each. I hope that wasn't too much or too little. My thumb is not green.


That's a great idea to write a list of little jobs, so satisfying to cross off even one, well done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I like Carbonara
> 
> Bacon, Parmesan, Egg yolk, Pepper, Olive Oil, Salt, Spaghetti. Yum. xoxox


Yes, that's my favourite too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It has been very windy again, but luckily our garden is quite sheltered.
> 
> Planning a lazy weekend doing some embroidery.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and stay safe. Xx


Looks lovely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but very windy here as well. Finished Tinky Winky last night and have started Po, Dipsy is done, some of you might know what I'm talking about. :sm23: Duck risotto for dinner so that's all ready to go and while I was in the kitchen made a big pot of curry, so that's tomorrow's dinner sorted and some for the freezer. Got a food delivery teatime and a couple more parcels expected so will have to stay in today to await their arrival, apart from that nothing else planned except knitting, have a good, safe weekend. xx


I am giving up on deliveries from next week, fed up with the stupid website that instead of letting you add items to the trolley that you started last weekend, starts up a whole new trolley. I almost shed tears of sheer frustration, trying to sort it out yesterday. So that's it, I shall don my mask and be very aware of social distancing and do next week's shopping the old fashioned way! What bliss to wander round the aisles, picking up anything I fancy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all! Sorry to be so late but I have been sorting out car insurance and holiday cancellations. Broke my heart to have to ask for a refund from Butlin's and they are only definitely closed up to June 7th at the moment so I have to wait until 22nd June, 28 days before our break was due to start, before I can register my claim for a refund. Never mind, we've had some great times there and the nice lady on the phone agreed that it's not really geared for teenagers any more, a sad end of an era!

I may go and clean the car later but it's pretty windy here so I will probably get suds blown back in my face so maybe not!! I guess it will be Netflix and knitting again then, with maybe a bit of reading and puzzles mixed in!!

Have a good one, however you are entertaining yourselves!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Always have to look closely at your garden photos in case Bentley is lurking somewhere. xx :sm23:


He probably is there somewhere, usually hiding.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Quite nice to be here and get nice post from you and others. I didn't think I'd be missed since usualLy I don't have much interesting to share. Your gardens and projects and family events are so interesting. My appointments have stopped for a bit. I'm not going to one that I think is unnecessary. too risky to be in doctors offices now unless necessary. I made a note with 15 small tasks that need doing. Of course I'm here not doing them. Have to spoil myself once in a while. I'm happy to say my jeans are falling off my hips. Haven't worn them since fall. I'll bet I'm between my old size and the lower one. Can't go to store to try on so will order for delivery and hope for the best. Time to check off one of the small tasks from the list. I did one this noon. Watered the poor dry rose bushes I bought. Not sure how much to put in the bowl they grow in. Tried half a 12 inch water bottled or each. I hope that wasn't too much or too little. My thumb is not green.


You're one of the gang Polly. 
Try writing a 'should do' list rather than a must do. Then spend all day laughing at it. Tear it up at bed time.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I like Carbonara
> 
> Bacon, Parmesan, Egg yolk, Pepper, Olive Oil, Salt, Spaghetti. Yum. xoxox


Double yum. Yum yum.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Double yum. Yum yum.


Ha ha, I've just yummed my way through duck risotto. xx :sm16: :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, I've just yummed my way through duck risotto. xx :sm16: :sm15:


How lovely. I'm not hungry though, so I'm not jealous.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> How lovely. I'm not hungry though, so I'm not jealous.


You're not hungry? Are you OK? xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:50 am EDT and 19'C (67'F). Another glorious day without a cloud in the sky. Too nice to stand in line at the grocery store. I'll do that tomorrow when it rains. I have a good raincoat.
Mum and I were just standing on the patio at the back watching 3 baby squirrels try to figure out how to jump from branch to branch. One of them ended up walking along the bottom of a branch when he misjudged.
I went to the ServiceOntario branch to find out where my license sticker went, but they haven't even processed it yet from the first of April. I was told to just keep driving with the receipt.
Our bigger lawnmower is back. The mechanic couldn't find where it was leaking the gas. I think it just leaked because of being jostled in the back of mum's SUV.
I got the two sleeves done on my first summer top so now all the yarn can go to the length.


----------



## nitz8catz

Oh and my laptop is working again. I just have to reboot it twice to get the older drivers working again. Whatever Microsoft sent in the last update, doesn't work with this old equipment.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, I've just yummed my way through duck risotto. xx :sm16: :sm15:


It's just after breakfast here, but duck risotto sounds yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all! Sorry to be so late but I have been sorting out car insurance and holiday cancellations. Broke my heart to have to ask for a refund from Butlin's and they are only definitely closed up to June 7th at the moment so I have to wait until 22nd June, 28 days before our break was due to start, before I can register my claim for a refund. Never mind, we've had some great times there and the nice lady on the phone agreed that it's not really geared for teenagers any more, a sad end of an era!
> 
> I may go and clean the car later but it's pretty windy here so I will probably get suds blown back in my face so maybe not!! I guess it will be Netflix and knitting again then, with maybe a bit of reading and puzzles mixed in!!
> 
> Have a good one, however you are entertaining yourselves!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Everything here is cancelled now until September. Unless a vaccine shows up, everything will continue to be cancelled this year.
You'll have to bring your teenagers to Canada when we all can fly again. There is a place here called Canada's Wonderland that is geared specifically to teenagers. Parents usually dump them at the gate, go shopping in Toronto and pick them up at the end of the day. There are Klingon security guards, so no one gives them a hard time. All kinds of roller coaster and other rides, musical shows on the stages and water works and water tube rides.
Knitting time sounds good. I'm going to sit on the front porch and knit in the sun.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I am giving up on deliveries from next week, fed up with the stupid website that instead of letting you add items to the trolley that you started last weekend, starts up a whole new trolley. I almost shed tears of sheer frustration, trying to sort it out yesterday. So that's it, I shall don my mask and be very aware of social distancing and do next week's shopping the old fashioned way! What bliss to wander round the aisles, picking up anything I fancy!! xxxx


Most of our websites here say, they are overloaded and try again later. They've said that since the stores started doing curbside pickup or shopping by appointment. Seems they can do the online orders or the shopping by appointment, but not both.
And I've given up ever seeing an order from Costco. I'll just have to make a mask and go there in person.
Remember to take gloves too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but very windy here as well. Finished Tinky Winky last night and have started Po, Dipsy is done, some of you might know what I'm talking about. :sm23: Duck risotto for dinner so that's all ready to go and while I was in the kitchen made a big pot of curry, so that's tomorrow's dinner sorted and some for the freezer. Got a food delivery teatime and a couple more parcels expected so will have to stay in today to await their arrival, apart from that nothing else planned except knitting, have a good, safe weekend. xx


Teletubbies. I saw that pattern. Now that the stores have sort of started opening, I haven't received a single delivery. Oh well. I now get to join the incredibly long lines for curbside pickup. When you get to the girl at the head of the line, you tell her what you need, she calls one of the boys on the walkie talkie and they grab it from the store and put it in the trunk, and the debit machine is taped to a hockey stick. Last queue was 45 minutes long. Mum takes her tablet and plays games on it until she reaches the girl.
Enjoy the sun.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No it was about 11.30 usually off to bed soon after then, must have have half hour peace. Not sure DH's birthday was much different to any other day apart from his roast duck dinner and cake. He cut the lawns, went for his walk and to the shop. xx


Birthdays are very low key these days.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It has been very windy again, but luckily our garden is quite sheltered.
> 
> Planning a lazy weekend doing some embroidery.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and stay safe. Xx


Happy Saturday.
That picture is beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Your Mom's better than a Roomba! :sm23:


She cleans when she is upset. We've had a very clean house since the pandemic started.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I like Carbonara
> 
> Bacon, Parmesan, Egg yolk, Pepper, Olive Oil, Salt, Spaghetti. Yum. xoxox


I like carbonara on penne. Actually any sauce on penne is good.


----------



## nitz8catz

Definitely not going into the back until the sun comes around there. DD just went out and the biting gnats are up and swirling.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> They are being pushed by the health authority in my area now, I think anything helps if you do correct hand washing as well. https://www.cheknews.ca/non-medical-masks-now-recommended-if-you-cant-physically-distance-669961/


I found some old curtains that I can cut up. It'll be a pretty face mask with pink flowers. (Totally not me)


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Nice raised beds! What's happening in the middle.. stabilizers? Can you reach comfortably from both sides? Where are your deer! :sm08:


Those are stabilizers until the dirt arrives. The boxes are 4 feet wide so easy to reach from either side.
Haven't seen a deer for years, but the squirrels like digging up all the big seeds that we plant. Beans are a favourite.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Quite nice to be here and get nice post from you and others. I didn't think I'd be missed since usualLy I don't have much interesting to share. Your gardens and projects and family events are so interesting. My appointments have stopped for a bit. I'm not going to one that I think is unnecessary. too risky to be in doctors offices now unless necessary. I made a note with 15 small tasks that need doing. Of course I'm here not doing them. Have to spoil myself once in a while. I'm happy to say my jeans are falling off my hips. Haven't worn them since fall. I'll bet I'm between my old size and the lower one. Can't go to store to try on so will order for delivery and hope for the best. Time to check off one of the small tasks from the list. I did one this noon. Watered the poor dry rose bushes I bought. Not sure how much to put in the bowl they grow in. Tried half a 12 inch water bottled or each. I hope that wasn't too much or too little. My thumb is not green.


See if you can buy a heavy leather belt. I use one when I'm between sizes. That way you can get a little more use of the pants.
If the roses are in the sun, they'll drink that water in no time.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> That would be a wonderful way to pass the morning. I get up let the dog out get lunch because I get up that late due to being up all hours and do some praying. If I can't then I go where son would like to drive thru. Try to keep things here rolling. Somehow,the day just flies probably because I fall asleep. Doing something takes me way longer than it use to ???? but doing best I can with what I have. Loved your photo. Always love your posts.


All the days are flying this year. I'll be happy to see 2020 go.
Keep going with Flo, Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I know we should do our Jeep. It's embarrassing! xxxooo :sm12: :sm12:


I still haven't washed the road salt off the bottom of my car. The top is shiny now though.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> No strawberries but came home with a huge tray of raspberries, so I guesx we will be gaving Eaton Mess. Xx


Yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and warm Arizona. Not sure what the plans are for today, so will be going with Flo. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Sunny and warm is always good.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone it's been 19C today but so very windy. You can't sit out in it because it will blow you a way. When Stephen and sue came with my groceries we only last at the most 5mins, they have gone to deliver food and frozen to Ann's. And say they will be back over at the weekend. He's out to work on Tuesday then home until the end of the week. We are not sure weather sues school is going to open, seemingly a forms been sent out to the parents to see what they wish. Well. I'm telling you, the school sue works at will all want rid of their kids now after 9/10wks, so to me it's a no brainier. But sue says each teacher will only be going in two days. Well, I can't see where the sense is in that. You only have to be next to someone to get this virus so what does 2mins or 2days make a difference. I'm going to say my piece. I feel like we are just muddling along, and first they say something then that's wrong or don't do something and it's right you should. I fear for us. A government like we have I wouldn't trust with a pot pig, and the teachers in charge of our children. Why don't they take notice of the experts? They didn't get to where they are now without learning. Ok rant over.
> 
> I'm feeling this way because of the ribs, I've got to be honest it feels a little bit freer today. But I still haven't found that spider. Apart from S and S I've not seen anyone. Marg text me to see if I was asleep and woke me, so I text yes, an hour later she text again to see if Stephen was coming I said yes, then what she means is "rescue me there's a domestic starting" well couldn't listen to it all this afternoon, I needed a day off. Hahah. I shall pring her later, when I've had my tea, I love yawl and stay safe. Xxxxx


Our schools are cancelled for this year. The secondary schools are finished for the summer anyways and there is about 6 weeks left for the junior grades so they will continue online for this season. There's talk about smaller grades next September. Too bad they sold off the old schools to be made into condos. They could use those buildings now. I've said for a long time that these huge schools with thousands of students are too big. After this, they are definitely too big.
I hope you start to feel better soon. Love you too. Very gentle virtual hug sent your way.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi everyone,it's me,in pain ,but not as bad, the only way is rest and I know this to be true. I seem to fall asleep very easy and then marg texts me to see if I'm asleep???? She has quite a knack to it. I didn't sleep well last night. Idont have any news today, so remember I luv yawl and I'm going to catchup.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> They had strawberries in my local supermarket but considering there is supposed to be a glut so we should be buying them, they were pretty expensive!!


Every fruit and vegetable in the grocery is at winter prices. None of the local crops are in yet. I did see one of the farmer's stands open when we drove past. Once they start selling, the prices in the grocery will drop.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's coming along really well! I had a squirrel in my little garden this morning, I wondered where all the pieces of dry bread were coming from! He was leaving me gifts, I suppose!!


Usually they take the bread away. I wonder if he was trying to do an exchange. 
I have one squirrel that comes and knocks on the window if I'm late putting out birdseed. She's our Tippy, the guard squirrel, who chases all the other squirrels away, so we like her, or we would be overrun with squirrels.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi everyone,it's me,in pain ,but not as bad, the only way is rest and I know this to be true. I seem to fall asleep very easy and then marg texts me to see if I'm asleep???? She has quite a knack to it. I didn't sleep well last night. Idont have any news today, so remember I luv yawl and I'm going to catchup.


Can you turn the volume down when you want to sleep, or do what I do and leave the phone far away.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself and it's time for the kitties to come up from the basement, so I'm going to sign off and release them.
Everyone have a great day. Stay safe.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Can you turn the volume down when you want to sleep, or do what I do and leave the phone far away.


Haha trouble is I'm gone as soon as my eyes shut....I just drop off. Haha


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You're not hungry? Are you OK? xx :sm23:


Not really.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I should imagine it's a losing battle where you are if there's a lot of dust around. xx


Exactly right! And lots of bugs, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Not really.


I'm sorry. Sending you many comforting and healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another sunny and very warm day here in southern Arizona. It's lovely out. Got quite windy during the night, but that has mostly died down now. Not much planned for today. Flo and I will enjoy ourselves. Love you all! Have a good one whatever you are doing. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Everything here is cancelled now until September. Unless a vaccine shows up, everything will continue to be cancelled this year.
> You'll have to bring your teenagers to Canada when we all can fly again. There is a place here called Canada's Wonderland that is geared specifically to teenagers. Parents usually dump them at the gate, go shopping in Toronto and pick them up at the end of the day. There are Klingon security guards, so no one gives them a hard time. All kinds of roller coaster and other rides, musical shows on the stages and water works and water tube rides.
> Knitting time sounds good. I'm going to sit on the front porch and knit in the sun.


Wow, they'd love that, it sounds perfect. I doubt mum would let them out of the country without her though!! :sm13: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hi everyone,it's me,in pain ,but not as bad, the only way is rest and I know this to be true. I seem to fall asleep very easy and then marg texts me to see if I'm asleep???? She has quite a knack to it. I didn't sleep well last night. Idont have any news today, so remember I luv yawl and I'm going to catchup.


Turn your phone off so Marg can't get to you! Hope the resting up is working and you're as good as new very soon! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Not really.


Wassup matey? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sorry. Sending you many comforting and healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


..... and from me! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Not really.


Problems, pm if you want. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wow, they'd love that, it sounds perfect. I doubt mum would let them out of the country without her though!! :sm13: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


You've changed your avatar, I'm flattered. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You've changed your avatar, I'm flattered. xxxx


 :sm24: xxxx ????


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sorry. Sending you many comforting and healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


Thank you. I'll get through; I always do.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> ..... and from me! Xxxx


I can feel it . Thanks.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It has been very windy again, but luckily our garden is quite sheltered.
> 
> Planning a lazy weekend doing some embroidery.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and stay safe. Xx


Such a beautiful buddha. ???? xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, I've just yummed my way through duck risotto. xx :sm16: :sm15:


I'm fish taco'd out for a while too. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Oh and my laptop is working again. I just have to reboot it twice to get the older drivers working again. Whatever Microsoft sent in the last update, doesn't work with this old equipment.


Isn't that grand! xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Teletubbies. I saw that pattern. Now that the stores have sort of started opening, I haven't received a single delivery. Oh well. I now get to join the incredibly long lines for curbside pickup. When you get to the girl at the head of the line, you tell her what you need, she calls one of the boys on the walkie talkie and they grab it from the store and put it in the trunk, and the debit machine is taped to a hockey stick. Last queue was 45 minutes long. Mum takes her tablet and plays games on it until she reaches the girl.
> Enjoy the sun.


Our volunteer shoppers are doing the shopping at night. Perhaps that is why the delivery slots are open everyday now.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I found some old curtains that I can cut up. It'll be a pretty face mask with pink flowers. (Totally not me)


What is "you" out of curiosity? :sm02: When you say old curtains I think of Gone with the Wind and Carol Burnett.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Every fruit and vegetable in the grocery is at winter prices. None of the local crops are in yet. I did see one of the farmer's stands open when we drove past. Once they start selling, the prices in the grocery will drop.


I requested a pound of lean hamburger.. it was over $10. Meat is going up, good thing I like beans and peanut butter. If they can't get agricultural workers aren't they saying they will destroy crops instead of taking a loss?


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Turn your phone off so Marg can't get to you! Hope the resting up is working and you're as good as new very soon! Xxxx


That's a good idea as long as someone doesn't send out a posse. If I don't get an answer, that's what I do! xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but not so windy Norfolk, parcels didn't come yesterday as they were damaged in transit so had to re-order them and they are due sometime today so will have to stay at home again to await them. Food order came on time and no items missing. Dinner's all ready, last of the duck curried so can just sit back and knit, well I could round up the dust bunnies or do the washing or something like that. Have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Seeing Mrs Ps patchwork cushion covers prompted me to try something similar with the crazy patchwork squares I have been making with no particular project in mind. My DH says they will be too bright for our dowdy little living room! Opinions please!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Seeing Mrs Ps patchwork cushion covers prompted me to try something similar with the crazy patchwork squares I have been making with no particular project in mind. My DH says they will be too bright for our dowdy little living room! Opinions please!! Xxxx


I think they're great and if he thinks the living room is dowdy then it needs brightening up. Ignore him, they haven't got a clue. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an undecided London, bright and sunny one minute, overcast and rain-threatening the next!!

The guy online who said he may be able to repair my removable hard drive, finally got back to me with an address. It's within walking distance so I shall wander round there later this morning with it and that will count as my exercise for the day too!! 

Absolutely nothing else going on so it will be Groundhog Day, knitting/Netflix etc.!!

Have the best one you can, stay safe my friends, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think they're great and if he thinks the living room is dowdy then it needs brightening up. Ignore him, they haven't got a clue. xxxx


Thanks Jacky, that's what I thought. The one in the pic is only pinned together so it should look much better when sewn and pressed, I'll give it a go!! xxxx

PS Where is everybody?!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jacky, that's what I thought. The one in the pic is only pinned together so it should look much better when sewn and pressed, I'll give it a go!! xxxx
> 
> PS Where is everybody?!!


I don't know, it's getting way too quiet on here in the mornings, perhaps I'd better stay in bed longer. Huh fat chance. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Seeing Mrs Ps patchwork cushion covers prompted me to try something similar with the crazy patchwork squares I have been making with no particular project in mind. My DH says they will be too bright for our dowdy little living room! Opinions please!! Xxxx


Well I think that is lovely. Tell DH to stop being a Bah Humbug! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Seeing Mrs Ps patchwork cushion covers prompted me to try something similar with the crazy patchwork squares I have been making with no particular project in mind. My DH says they will be too bright for our dowdy little living room! Opinions please!! Xxxx


Mr Ps comment was lovely, bright and colourful which is just what we need in this time of lockdown. ????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jacky, that's what I thought. The one in the pic is only pinned together so it should look much better when sewn and pressed, I'll give it a go!! xxxx
> 
> PS Where is everybody?!!


Being very lazy here, mind you I did win 3 games of patience at 3 am xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good rather late morning from sunny Surrey, still slightly windy but sky is clearing. 

Did a bit of repotting yesterday. It's lovely to be eating homegrown produce.

Did a bit moe embroidery but I need to get a much better craftlight. Has any body any suggestions?

Happy Sunday everyone, stay well and safe xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Well I think that is lovely. Tell DH to stop being a Bah Humbug! Xxxx


Hehehe! That seems to be the general consensus of opinion among those who's views I value so I shall carry on, thank you!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps comment was lovely, bright and colourful which is just what we need in this time of lockdown. ????????????????????????


Thank you for sharing that and thank you Mr P!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Being very lazy here, mind you I did win 3 games of patience at 3 am xx


Oh dear, I hope you weren't awake at that time cos you woz in pain? :sm13: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good rather late morning from sunny Surrey, still slightly windy but sky is clearing.
> 
> Did a bit of repotting yesterday. It's lovely to be eating homegrown produce.
> 
> Did a bit moe embroidery but I need to get a much better craftlight. Has any body any suggestions?
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone, stay well and safe xxx


This is the one I have if you want a table light. I think they make floor standing too. xxxx Wow, that's some big old link!!!

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/2671231?istCompanyId=a74d8886-5df9-4baa-b776-166b3bf9111c&istFeedId=ec80e37c-7084-4de4-acaa-75978d50b2af&istItemId=ixilqxatq&istBid=t&cmpid=GS001&_$ja=tsid:59157%7cacid:804-872-0397%7ccid:391043938%7cagid:1200667248534330%7ctidla-4578641331187668%7ccrid:%7cnw%7crnd:%7cdvc:c%7cadp:%7cmt:e%7cloc:&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=391043938&utm_term=2671231&utm_content=shopping&utm_custom1=1200667248534330&utm_custom2=804-872-0397&msclkid=fe6986acf924154e7a7cd866a4a8c8ee&gclid=COXWg9W1zOkCFcYsGwoda9wDew&gclsrc=ds


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Seeing Mrs Ps patchwork cushion covers prompted me to try something similar with the crazy patchwork squares I have been making with no particular project in mind. My DH says they will be too bright for our dowdy little living room! Opinions please!! Xxxx


Does he prefer dowdy? They would brighten things up.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jacky, that's what I thought. The one in the pic is only pinned together so it should look much better when sewn and pressed, I'll give it a go!! xxxx
> 
> PS Where is everybody?!!


Present Miss!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good rather late morning from sunny Surrey, still slightly windy but sky is clearing.
> 
> Did a bit of repotting yesterday. It's lovely to be eating homegrown produce.
> 
> Did a bit moe embroidery but I need to get a much better craftlight. Has any body any suggestions?
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone, stay well and safe xxx


Coopersofstortford.co.uk have a few.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> Coopersofstortford.co.uk have a few.


Have most of our little gang been closed out of KP? As if social distancing wasn't bad enough.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Seeing Mrs Ps patchwork cushion covers prompted me to try something similar with the crazy patchwork squares I have been making with no particular project in mind. My DH says they will be too bright for our dowdy little living room! Opinions please!! Xxxx


I think they'll look great in there! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Checking in and accounted for. Just woke up about 30 minutes ago. Not much planned today as I spent yesterday doing laundry, etc. The guys went into town to run a few errands and were gone several hours, so had some good quiet time to myself. I hope everyone is safe and healthy. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Have most of our little gang been closed out of KP? As if social distancing wasn't bad enough.


It is getting very thin on the ground, more like unsocial distancing. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Does he prefer dowdy? They would brighten things up.


I think he actually dies prefer dowdy!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello,everyone, it's been a different sort of day. Wendy and I had a "text in" that lasted app 2 hrs while I sudokued and she did whatever she was or wasn't doing. We've made arrangements to meet on Tuesday. She says she won't see anyone until Thursday. She's is ok now.

This afternoon I had a link up with Josephine and where the time goes I don't know. These video links on watts app are great. Now I've another one booked in for 4.30 ish. I'm sure it's things like this that keeps me cheery. I'm feeling a lot less sore today, so feel like I'm on the mend. I hope you're all ok. Love yawl..xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Seeing Mrs Ps patchwork cushion covers prompted me to try something similar with the crazy patchwork squares I have been making with no particular project in mind. My DH says they will be too bright for our dowdy little living room! Opinions please!! Xxxx


Very pretty, not sure it goes with your suite though. Sorry if I said wrong thing.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello,everyone, it's been a different sort of day. Wendy and I had a "text in" that lasted app 2 hrs while I sudokued and she did whatever she was or wasn't doing. We've made arrangements to meet on Tuesday. She says she won't see anyone until Thursday. She's is ok now.
> 
> This afternoon I had a link up with Josephine and where the time goes I don't know. These video links on watts app are great. Now I've another one booked in for 4.30 ish. I'm sure it's things like this that keeps me cheery. I'm feeling a lot less sore today, so feel like I'm on the mend. I hope you're all ok. Love yawl..xx


So glad you are starting to stop hurting!! I too had a video chat with Mrs P, had a good old catch up, it was lovely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Very pretty, not sure it goes with your suite though. Sorry if I said wrong thing.


You're right, it doesn't really but I'm gonna do it anyway!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> So glad you are starting to stop hurting!! I too had a video chat with Mrs P, had a good old catch up, it was lovely!! xxxx


Yes it was good to see you both. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You're right, it doesn't really but I'm gonna do it anyway!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It just needs lots and lots of them. Then the sofa will look great ????????????????????????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for the links to the craft lamps. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:37 pm EST and 20’c (68’f). We got over 30’c yesterday. Today feels just as hot because of the humidity.
I’ve done the biweekly grocery run and two runs to the garden centre for DD for soil and tomato plants. Weave already had some produce from our garden (not the raised garden -nothing up there yet). We had pesto macaroni salad with garlic mustard greens from our garden. And there’s still lots more.
I am pooped now and my feet are complaining so I’m going to check around here then put my feet up and knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello,everyone, it's been a different sort of day. Wendy and I had a "text in" that lasted app 2 hrs while I sudokued and she did whatever she was or wasn't doing. We've made arrangements to meet on Tuesday. She says she won't see anyone until Thursday. She's is ok now.
> 
> This afternoon I had a link up with Josephine and where the time goes I don't know. These video links on watts app are great. Now I've another one booked in for 4.30 ish. I'm sure it's things like this that keeps me cheery. I'm feeling a lot less sore today, so feel like I'm on the mend. I hope you're all ok. Love yawl..xx


I'm glad that you are feeling better and more cheery. Keep on with what you are doing. It's working. :sm24: 
????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Checking in and accounted for. Just woke up about 30 minutes ago. Not much planned today as I spent yesterday doing laundry, etc. The guys went into town to run a few errands and were gone several hours, so had some good quiet time to myself. I hope everyone is safe and healthy. xxxooo


That is precious time these days.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Have most of our little gang been closed out of KP? As if social distancing wasn't bad enough.


I'm here finally.
Mum and I have radically different ideas of what a vacation is.
I like sitting beside a river or a lake, drinking something nice and knitting.
She thinks vacation is time to do all the things that she wants done.
Yesterday I put up the 10' awning. A real chore when we only have one ladder big enough to reach and only one set of wrenches for the bolts and nuts, so I have to climb up and down the ladder multiple times.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good rather late morning from sunny Surrey, still slightly windy but sky is clearing.
> 
> Did a bit of repotting yesterday. It's lovely to be eating homegrown produce.
> 
> Did a bit moe embroidery but I need to get a much better craftlight. Has any body any suggestions?
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone, stay well and safe xxx


Happy Sunday. Last day of my disconnect week. I've only had 3 calls from work. And I need a vacation from my week off. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Being very lazy here, mind you I did win 3 games of patience at 3 am xx


I was up several times last night because someone was setting off fireworks. I don't know where they got them. The fireworks truck was not allowed to sell in this town this year. It might have been Trinity College, the private school on the hill. They have connections. And there are some students there that couldn't go home and are sort of trapped here.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jacky, that's what I thought. The one in the pic is only pinned together so it should look much better when sewn and pressed, I'll give it a go!! xxxx
> 
> PS Where is everybody?!!


????????‍♀I'm here.
I like your pillow top. I agree. Make more.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided London, bright and sunny one minute, overcast and rain-threatening the next!!
> 
> The guy online who said he may be able to repair my removable hard drive, finally got back to me with an address. It's within walking distance so I shall wander round there later this morning with it and that will count as my exercise for the day too!!
> 
> Absolutely nothing else going on so it will be Groundhog Day, knitting/Netflix etc.!!
> 
> Have the best one you can, stay safe my friends, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I like your Groundhog Day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I requested a pound of lean hamburger.. it was over $10. Meat is going up, good thing I like beans and peanut butter. If they can't get agricultural workers aren't they saying they will destroy crops instead of taking a loss?


Our farmers stands can open now. The one on the other side of Cobourg is already open. If our farmers can't get a decent price from the distributors, they sell at their own stands and get the price they want.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Sunday. Last day of my disconnect week. I've only had 3 calls from work. And I need a vacation from my week off. :sm16:


When this is all over and you have some vacation time, get yourself away to a lake or river with your knitting, you surely deserve it!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> What is "you" out of curiosity? :sm02: When you say old curtains I think of Gone with the Wind and Carol Burnett.


I like browns and green and kinda fuzzy prints , not little pink flowers on a yellow background.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum wants me to do something. That didn’t last long. Signing off for now.
Have a good safe day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a beautiful sunny, calm Norfolk, a perfect combination with the Bank holiday to make everyone flock to the coast, covid 19 should have a field day. I'm definitely staying home behind locked doors. Not sure what I'm doing today apart from that. Put a load of washing on and DH is spraying weedkiller down our side drive. Probably end up knitting again. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to be quite warm here today. My excitement yesterday was a Waitrose delivery. And a long video link with DD and LM1. They've had their sewing machine out again and turned some tatty leggings into cycling shorts and are now planning how to restyle some old clothes. They are really enjoying their sewing machine.

Creative Chaos online this morning and then I shall sit in the garden and sew,

Happy Bank holidays Monday everyone and stay well and safe xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Good morning everybody. Sunshine all the way today. Our road seems to be all stay-at-homes but I'd bet the beach is busy. I'm staying put.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning everybody. Sunshine all the way today. Our road seems to be all stay-at-homes but I'd bet the beach is busy. I'm staying put.


Same here. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! It is Charlotte's 8th birthday today, they are 6 hours ahead so I missed most of it! Just had a quick video chat but they were just going out for tea. They had cake at school though!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! It is Charlotte's 8th birthday today, they are 6 hours ahead so I missed most of it! Just had a quick video chat but they were just going out for tea. They had cake at school though!!xxxx


Good morning, had a nasty turn this morning, not only done the washing, which is waiting to come out but have also hovered through and cleaned the kitchen floor, but I think I'm OK now just sitting down while I get over it. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, had a nasty turn this morning, not only done the washing, which is waiting to come out but have also hovered through and cleaned the kitchen floor, but I think I'm OK now just sitting down while I get over it. xxxx :sm23:


Ooh, you mad fool!! I shall be doing a bit of that sort of thing at some point today, when I can psyche myself up to it!!! The garden also needs some more attention but it's too hot out there at the moment! Have a good one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning everybody. Sunshine all the way today. Our road seems to be all stay-at-homes but I'd bet the beach is busy. I'm staying put.


Hya Saxy!! How I would love to be at Worthing today - under different circumstances!!! Enjoy your day, whatever you are doing!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It is supposed to go up to 30'C (90'F). And the humidity is high. I may need to put the air con on.
Canada's number of cases has been on the rise for the past few days. Canadians are forgetting/ignoring social distancing and not wearing masks. Trinity-Bellwoods park in Toronto was crowded elbow to elbow. There are 1500 parks in Toronto and that is too few parks in Toronto. The bathrooms were NOT open, so everyone there just used the grass beside them. (EEWW) The premier is now saying that anyone that thinks they may have been exposed to coronavirus there can go and get tested at one of the 129 testing sites across the province.
All events involving more than 250 people have been cancelled for this year. 
There was a walking protest in Port Hope on Saturday protesting. They had tee shirts saying "Lockdown is wrong"! 
And there was a car parade full of balloons for someone who was having a birthday.
It seems you can't keep Canadians locked up when the weather is nice.
Mum's list of things that need to be done is shorter now. Unfortunately she is constantly thinking of things that need to be changed.
I'm afraid that I will run out of yarn on one of my summer tops, so I did a provisional cast on and started the yoke. At some point I'm going to have to graft 240 stitches together. But I will have the yoke down without running out.


----------



## nitz8catz

I am human. And it was buses this time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, had a nasty turn this morning, not only done the washing, which is waiting to come out but have also hovered through and cleaned the kitchen floor, but I think I'm OK now just sitting down while I get over it. xxxx :sm23:


Have a cool drink and self-assess. Are you OK? :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! It is Charlotte's 8th birthday today, they are 6 hours ahead so I missed most of it! Just had a quick video chat but they were just going out for tea. They had cake at school though!!xxxx


Good genes. I'm glad that someone was able to take pictures for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning everybody. Sunshine all the way today. Our road seems to be all stay-at-homes but I'd bet the beach is busy. I'm staying put.


About half of the people in my court are back to work.
I keep expecting an email saying to report to the building.
I'd be happy if they let me work from home for the rest of this year.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to be quite warm here today. My excitement yesterday was a Waitrose delivery. And a long video link with DD and LM1. They've had their sewing machine out again and turned some tatty leggings into cycling shorts and are now planning how to restyle some old clothes. They are really enjoying their sewing machine.
> 
> Creative Chaos online this morning and then I shall sit in the garden and sew,
> 
> Happy Bank holidays Monday everyone and stay well and safe xxxx


I found a box of fabric downstairs, but none of it is appropriate for masks. And the skirt that I was going to cut up still fits, so I can't cut that one up. 
I found another box under a pile of paintings so as soon as I can shift the paintings I'll see if there is anything in there that I can use.
Well done to DD and LM1.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful sunny, calm Norfolk, a perfect combination with the Bank holiday to make everyone flock to the coast, covid 19 should have a field day. I'm definitely staying home behind locked doors. Not sure what I'm doing today apart from that. Put a load of washing on and DH is spraying weedkiller down our side drive. Probably end up knitting again. Have a safe day. xx


Mum was out with a rake pulling up the creeping Charlie. We may need to call in the Weedman.
You like your new house and garden. Why not stay home and enjoy it.


----------



## nitz8catz

That was a quick catchup. We're missing people again?


----------



## London Girl

Not sure how many of you have time to read the forum but this just showed up and made me laugh, so I'm sharing!

I've just got back from a truly awful shopping experience.

Having queued up, patiently and social distancing, as I neared the entrance, a shop worker clipped a carabena onto the belt loop of my jeans, my perplexed expression must have said it all as she explained that whilst people are distancing in the queue outside, they aren't distancing once inside the store.

So what some donut has dreamt up, is to rope 6 or so customers together with 2m of rope between each of us!

Well these are strange times and with the threat of a second wave of infection I thought I'd best not complain and just tow the line (so to speak).

I'm telling you now, what an absolute idiotic idea this is. We've negotiated our way in to the store, some with trolleys and others trying to grab a basket before the berserk conga line drags them away.

I was near the middle of the rope picking up some veg, the woman at the front, who was trussed up like a kid in a harness was trying to drag the whole line to the apples and the bloke at the back trying to pull the other way to get his hands on last weeks courgettes which were now this weeks courgette offer.

It was like tug-of-war for the deranged.

It's embarrassing to say, but I lost it, I started ranting and raving about the rope and how on earth are people meant to shop like this, I went to unclip the carabena which miraculously brought the attention of the staff who told me I'd be asked to leave the shop if I uncliped.

"We're not rock climbing love!!!, we're trying to buy cheese" are words which I'll carry with me to my grave.

Strangely this outburst had the effect of bringing our train together as a team.

We carried on now with lots of communication, people passing stuff along the line to other to fill their baskets. Now I know passing things to one another could spread the infection as much as person to person contact but I honestly think if we hadn't of done, I'd still be there now.

As we started along the aisle I generally refer to as "biscuits and creosote", it was clear from the melee that all was not well in the adjacent aisle. As far as I could tell there had been 2 trains of people and a lady in the middle of one chain had ducked under the other to get her hands on a pop-art cat bed. The tangle had resulted in a multi-pedestran pile up in which the epicentre resembled the diety durga, it wasn't clear how long they'd been there but one old chap was trying to free himself by feverishly sawing at the rope with his house keys.

We navigated the remaining aisles without major trauma, other than having to rescue Doreen (2nd in line) after she fell head first into the chest freezer trying to reach the last beef wellington.

We were individually unclipped prior to the till, at which point any camaraderie we'd had quickly evaporated as everyone scrambled for the first available till.

With the ordeal still impeding rational thought, it was a welcome and familiar sight to have the check out throw all my shopping on the floor in the normal 1000mph fashion!!!

I don't think I'll be going back there in a hurry!!!!!!

I really did not appreciate being strung along like that, but I hope you did (haha gotcha) ????

Hope this made you laugh - it did me!

This is of course, a joke!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

This is my 2 part top.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Not sure how many of you have time to read the forum but this just showed up and made me laugh, so I'm sharing!
> 
> I've just got back from a truly awful shopping experience.
> 
> Having queued up, patiently and social distancing, as I neared the entrance, a shop worker clipped a carabena onto the belt loop of my jeans, my perplexed expression must have said it all as she explained that whilst people are distancing in the queue outside, they aren't distancing once inside the store.
> 
> So what some donut has dreamt up, is to rope 6 or so customers together with 2m of rope between each of us!
> 
> Well these are strange times and with the threat of a second wave of infection I thought I'd best not complain and just tow the line (so to speak).
> 
> I'm telling you now, what an absolute idiotic idea this is. We've negotiated our way in to the store, some with trolleys and others trying to grab a basket before the berserk conga line drags them away.
> 
> I was near the middle of the rope picking up some veg, the woman at the front, who was trussed up like a kid in a harness was trying to drag the whole line to the apples and the bloke at the back trying to pull the other way to get his hands on last weeks courgettes which were now this weeks courgette offer.
> 
> It was like tug-of-war for the deranged.
> 
> It's embarrassing to say, but I lost it, I started ranting and raving about the rope and how on earth are people meant to shop like this, I went to unclip the carabena which miraculously brought the attention of the staff who told me I'd be asked to leave the shop if I uncliped.
> 
> "We're not rock climbing love!!!, we're trying to buy cheese" are words which I'll carry with me to my grave.
> 
> Strangely this outburst had the effect of bringing our train together as a team.
> 
> We carried on now with lots of communication, people passing stuff along the line to other to fill their baskets. Now I know passing things to one another could spread the infection as much as person to person contact but I honestly think if we hadn't of done, I'd still be there now.
> 
> As we started along the aisle I generally refer to as "biscuits and creosote", it was clear from the melee that all was not well in the adjacent aisle. As far as I could tell there had been 2 trains of people and a lady in the middle of one chain had ducked under the other to get her hands on a pop-art cat bed. The tangle had resulted in a multi-pedestran pile up in which the epicentre resembled the diety durga, it wasn't clear how long they'd been there but one old chap was trying to free himself by feverishly sawing at the rope with his house keys.
> 
> We navigated the remaining aisles without major trauma, other than having to rescue Doreen (2nd in line) after she fell head first into the chest freezer trying to reach the last beef wellington.
> 
> We were individually unclipped prior to the till, at which point any camaraderie we'd had quickly evaporated as everyone scrambled for the first available till.
> 
> With the ordeal still impeding rational thought, it was a welcome and familiar sight to have the check out throw all my shopping on the floor in the normal 1000mph fashion!!!
> 
> I don't think I'll be going back there in a hurry!!!!!!
> 
> I really did not appreciate being strung along like that, but I hope you did (haha gotcha) ????
> 
> Hope this made you laugh - it did me!
> 
> This is of course, a joke!! xxxx


We have stop signs inside the grocery stores and arrows on the floor. People only slow for a stop sign on the road and I'm seeing the same behaviour in the stores. And it is amazing how many people DON'T look down when walking. I yelled at one lady coming the wrong way down my aisle. I must be menacing because she turned around immediately and left the aisle. (Power :sm15: )


----------



## nitz8catz

One problem I'm having with wearing the paper masks,,, mum reads my lips. With the paper mask on, she can't read my lips. I can't get one of the clear plastic masks because those are all reserved for health care workers, but that is what I need.


----------



## nitz8catz

Well I've don't have anything else to say.
Except, Hi Ho Hi Ho, it's off to work I go.
Everyone have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> This is my 2 part top.


Can't quite work out what is what but nice colour!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Well I've don't have anything else to say.
> Except, Hi Ho Hi Ho, it's off to work I go.
> Everyone have a great day and stay safe.


Seems strange to see you are working today, it's a Bank Holiday over here!! Have a good one! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I don't know how long I have been away, but the Truant has returned, and will now have a huge amount to catch upon. 
I am just catching a program about how the secontests found out how our brains worked, it has been quite interesting! I wishI had been able to be a Neurologist, I think I will just try and be one, just for my sake! Wish me luck!????????????
Now I am watching a Western, that was made in the the Uk, called 'BoneTomahawk', has anyone heard of it? starred Kurt Russell! 
I am now going to look it up! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have a cool drink and self-assess. Are you OK? :sm01:


All recovered now and promise to resist any more bad urges. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I don't know how long I have been away, but the Truant has returned, and will now have a huge amount to catch upon.
> I am just catching a program about how the secontests found out how our brains worked, it has been quite interesting! I wishI had been able to be a Neurologist, I think I will just try and be one, just for my sake! Wish me luck!????????????
> Now I am watching a Western, that was made in the the Uk, called 'BoneTomahawk', has anyone heard of it? starred Kurt Russell!
> I am now going to look it up! xoxoxo


Apparently, the above film is a Western horror film, with the obligatory sex scenes in it, so I have decided that I don't really need to watch it! The acting is worth, out of 10, about 1 from what I have seen in the first 15 minutes, and it goes for 2.5hrs! :sm16: :sm16:
I am now watching 24hrs in Emergency (at St Georges, London)


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I don't know how long I have been away, but the Truant has returned, and will now have a huge amount to catch upon.
> I am just catching a program about how the secontests found out how our brains worked, it has been quite interesting! I wishI had been able to be a Neurologist, I think I will just try and be one, just for my sake! Wish me luck!????????????
> Now I am watching a Western, that was made in the the Uk, called 'BoneTomahawk', has anyone heard of it? starred Kurt Russell!
> I am now going to look it up! xoxoxo


Good to see you Judi, how you doing? Don't know that film, will watch out for it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Apparently, the above film is a Western horror film, with the obligatory sex scenes in it, so I have decided that I don't really need to watch it! The acting is worth, out of 10, about 1 from what I have seen in the first 15 minutes, and it goes for 2.5hrs! :sm16: :sm16:
> I am now watching 24hrs in Emergency (at St Georges, London)


Oh dear, in that case, I _won't_ look out for it!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

I have almost finished this Jacket, for Miss11a, this is the back view. I only need to finish off one sleeve, and also add on a hood, then she can hca/ve it. I am hoping that she will come by tomorrow after school, with her mom and sisters, as I didn't get to see them yesterday, cos Eddy went ona ride with one of his mates, which I don't begrudge him; but Sunday has always been when we visit the girls, I really wish he would go on Saturdays, but it rained last Saturday, so he would have missed his bike ride! ????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have almost finished this Jacket, for Miss11a, with the back new. I only need to finish off one sleeve, and also add on a hood, then she can have it. I am hoping that she will come by tomorrow after school, with her mom and sisters, as I didn't get to see them yesterday, cos Eddy went ona ride with one of his mates, which I don't begrudge him; but Sunday has always been when we visit the girls, I really wish he would go on Saturdays, but it rained last Saturday, so he would have missed his bike ride! ????


Lovely and bright, she will love it!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, in that case, I _won't_ look out for it!!! :sm23: xxxx


Of course I might just be far too critical, but I really don't think so! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Of course I might just be far too critical, but I really don't think so! ????????????


That's not entertainment for me either!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good to see you Judi, how you doing? Don't know that film, will watch out for it!! xxxx


I am just cruising along, bet not on a Cruise liner, I think that is forever off my list, from now; unless it can be proven that there will be no contractable illnesses, travelling on the vessels, which have not yet been discovered!
Anyhoo, we are now allowed to eat out at Restaurants and Pubs, but one cannot go to a Pub to have a drink, unless one is sitting at a table; at first we were only allowed to go out for a meal, and we could also have alcohol, but we couldn't go into a Hotel, to have a drink, or a meal! This was extremely unfair too the hotel owners, because of the differentiation between the hotels and restaurants. Fortunately for the Hotel owners, the Powers that be, decided to show some brains, and changed the sections allowed to open, to both Restaurants and Hotels, but any alcohol can only be ordered, if one is also ordering a meal! 
Are any of your restrictions being lifted yet, and if they are, are you happy with the lifted restrictions? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have stop signs inside the grocery stores and arrows on the floor. People only slow for a stop sign on the road and I'm seeing the same behaviour in the stores. And it is amazing how many people DON'T look down when walking. I yelled at one lady coming the wrong way down my aisle. I must be menacing because she turned around immediately and left the aisle. (Power :sm15: )


!We don't have the stop signs, but we do have the arrows, in one of our supermarkets, the other one is optimisticoptimistically trusting people to go in the correct direction! :sm16: ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, had a nasty turn this morning, not only done the washing, which is waiting to come out but have also hovered through and cleaned the kitchen floor, but I think I'm OK now just sitting down while I get over it. xxxx :sm23:


OMG! Are you OK now? What a terrible thing to happen. Whatever brought that on?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hya Saxy!! How I would love to be at Worthing today - under different circumstances!!! Enjoy your day, whatever you are doing!! xxxx


Nothing. I don't want to catch what Barny had!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> One problem I'm having with wearing the paper masks,,, mum reads my lips. With the paper mask on, she can't read my lips. I can't get one of the clear plastic masks because those are all reserved for health care workers, but that is what I need.


What about if you buy a sheet (or more if they don't come singly), and make your own face mask? Do you wear a face mask at home, or (as I have just realised) is this for when you are out and about?
I am also a lip reader, of sorts, because I quite often have difficulty understanding some people; but if they are easily understood, I look at their eyes, which apparently either scares people, or makes them extremely uncomfortable. When I was young, I never looked at people's eyes, I would look towards their approximate position, but never directly at them! I think I began looking at people's eyes, when I began nursing.???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Can't quite work out what is what but nice colour!! xxxx


Same here Mav, the dappled shade makes it a. little difficult to see it properly, but I do like the colour! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> OMG! Are you OK now? What a terrible thing to happen. Whatever brought that on?


Yes I'm fine now, it was very short lived, had a sit down and something to eat and all back to 'normal' now. Not sure what brought it on but will have to be careful when I get up in the morning that I don't get re-infected. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Not sure how many of you have time to read the forum but this just showed up and made me laugh, so I'm sharing!
> 
> I've just got back from a truly awful shopping experience.
> 
> Having queued up, patiently and social distancing, as I neared the entrance, a shop worker clipped a carabena onto the belt loop of my jeans, my perplexed expression must have said it all as she explained that whilst people are distancing in the queue outside, they aren't distancing once inside the store.
> 
> So what some donut has dreamt up, is to rope 6 or so customers together with 2m of rope between each of us!
> 
> Well these are strange times and with the threat of a second wave of infection I thought I'd best not complain and just tow the line (so to speak).
> 
> I'm telling you now, what an absolute idiotic idea this is. We've negotiated our way in to the store, some with trolleys and others trying to grab a basket before the berserk conga line drags them away.
> 
> I was near the middle of the rope picking up some veg, the woman at the front, who was trussed up like a kid in a harness was trying to drag the whole line to the apples and the bloke at the back trying to pull the other way to get his hands on last weeks courgettes which were now this weeks courgette offer.
> 
> It was like tug-of-war for the deranged.
> 
> It's embarrassing to say, but I lost it, I started ranting and raving about the rope and how on earth are people meant to shop like this, I went to unclip the carabena which miraculously brought the attention of the staff who told me I'd be asked to leave the shop if I uncliped.
> 
> "We're not rock climbing love!!!, we're trying to buy cheese" are words which I'll carry with me to my grave.
> 
> Strangely this outburst had the effect of bringing our train together as a team.
> 
> We carried on now with lots of communication, people passing stuff along the line to other to fill their baskets. Now I know passing things to one another could spread the infection as much as person to person contact but I honestly think if we hadn't of done, I'd still be there now.
> 
> As we started along the aisle I generally refer to as "biscuits and creosote", it was clear from the melee that all was not well in the adjacent aisle. As far as I could tell there had been 2 trains of people and a lady in the middle of one chain had ducked under the other to get her hands on a pop-art cat bed. The tangle had resulted in a multi-pedestran pile up in which the epicentre resembled the diety durga, it wasn't clear how long they'd been there but one old chap was trying to free himself by feverishly sawing at the rope with his house keys.
> 
> We navigated the remaining aisles without major trauma, other than having to rescue Doreen (2nd in line) after she fell head first into the chest freezer trying to reach the last beef wellington.
> 
> We were individually unclipped prior to the till, at which point any camaraderie we'd had quickly evaporated as everyone scrambled for the first available till.
> 
> With the ordeal still impeding rational thought, it was a welcome and familiar sight to have the check out throw all my shopping on the floor in the normal 1000mph fashion!!!
> 
> I don't think I'll be going back there in a hurry!!!!!!
> 
> I really did not appreciate being strung along like that, but I hope you did (haha gotcha) ????
> 
> Hope this made you laugh - it did me!
> 
> This is of course, a joke!! xxxx


Brilliant????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Just had click the busese qyestion. Took me 3 goes to get it right!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Lovely and bright, she will love it!! Xxxx


Thank you, I am hoping it will still be long enough for her, as she has just hada growth Jump, she doesn't grow in the usual size spurts, I don't think any of my DGD's do; except perhaps the youngest one, who is abit shorter than her twin!

Janet, are your twins identical, or fraternal? My twins are fraternal, before they were born, I was really hoping thatthey. would be identical, boh I'm glad that they are like they are, now! ???????????? ???? xxoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternoon on this wonderful hot day. I've had a lovely day. I was asked for hot choc this morning, so I sat outside of Karen's then came home and made my lunch. Ie I pricked some holes in the ready meal and turned the microwave on. Just got that done when Stephen and sue came. They had coffee then Stephen set to , to cut the grasses in the three gardens. He was shattered when it was done. He said the back garden hadn't been touched for 2 yrs. my compost bin is over flowing. But they do look a lot better. We are going to see if I can get a gardener. They are just so much work. 

They were here 2hours and not just a dump my shopping day. It was wonderful to be with them so long. I've had a wonderful afternoon. It wasn't ended with a hug, but we all wanted to. Sue says she's still under shielding so she won't be going back to school. She is looking so well. And so is Stephen. He's in at work all day tomorrow but working from home the rest of the week. Richard is working from home. Matthews done all his studies. I've suggested that these two strapping young men could do my garden once a month, I'd rather pay them than a stranger, but Stephen and me are not holding our breath. He'll have a talk with them, but I reckon there's more chance of Albert coming home and doing it than them.....I'm not a blind grandma Susan .

I'm going to see Wendy tomorrow afternoon so I'll call on and have a few words with Albert. Not that he answers back. It's very one sided. ????. I think that's all my news so remember I luv yawl. And stay safe. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ooh, you mad fool!! I shall be doing a bit of that sort of thing at some point today, when I can psyche myself up to it!!! The garden also needs some more attention but it's too hot out there at the moment! Have a good one!! xxxx


I did a bit of that yesterday and the laundry the day before. I need to find something better to do with my time. Guess I'll knit! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning everybody. Sunshine all the way today. Our road seems to be all stay-at-homes but I'd bet the beach is busy. I'm staying put.


That is sensible, have any of the restrictions been lifted in the Uk yet?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! It is Charlotte's 8th birthday today, they are 6 hours ahead so I missed most of it! Just had a quick video chat but they were just going out for tea. They had cake at school though!!xxxx


HAPPY 8th BIRTHDAY, Charlotte xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, had a nasty turn this morning, not only done the washing, which is waiting to come out but have also hovered through and cleaned the kitchen floor, but I think I'm OK now just sitting down while I get over it. xxxx :sm23:


Oh my Goodness; did you need the doctor, does this happen often? Do you need meto come across and remind you of how dangerous those things can be; you can actually disappear, if you do them too often! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! It is Charlotte's 8th birthday today, they are 6 hours ahead so I missed most of it! Just had a quick video chat but they were just going out for tea. They had cake at school though!!xxxx


Where does the time go? I remember her with all her different Hats., she was never a baby was she? Beautiful little girl who we could t help but love. And it's good to see them leaving his little best pal behind for the occasion. ???? Happy birthday Charlotte.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just had click the busese qyestion. Took me 3 goes to get it right!


I have that problem, as they are American pictures some of their trains, buses and trucks can look very similar to us. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, had a nasty turn this morning, not only done the washing, which is waiting to come out but have also hovered through and cleaned the kitchen floor, but I think I'm OK now just sitting down while I get over it. xxxx :sm23:


Have a week off weather you need it or not...


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hya Saxy!! How I would love to be at Worthing today - under different circumstances!!! Enjoy your day, whatever you are doing!! xxxx


I'd like to be in the fish and chip shop there. It's not a bad place to eat ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> This is my 2 part top.


It's going to be wonderful when you get it finished! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It is supposed to go up to 30'C (90'F). And the humidity is high. I may need to put the air con on.
> Canada's number of cases has been on the rise for the past few days. Canadians are forgetting/ignoring social distancing and not wearing masks. Trinity-Bellwoods park in Toronto was crowded elbow to elbow. There are 1500 parks in Toronto and that is too few parks in Toronto. The bathrooms were NOT open, so everyone there just used the grass beside them. (EEWW) The premier is now saying that anyone that thinks they may have been exposed to coronavirus there can go and get tested at one of the 129 testing sites across the province.
> All events involving more than 250 people have been cancelled for this year.
> There was a walking protest in Port Hope on Saturday protesting. They had tee shirts saying "Lockdown is wrong"!
> And there was a car parade full of balloons for someone who was having a birthday.
> It seems you can't keep Canadians locked up when the weather is nice.
> Mum's list of things that need to be done is shorter now. Unfortunately she is constantly thinking of things that need to be changed.
> I'm afraid that I will run out of yarn on one of my summer tops, so I did a provisional cast on and started the yoke. At some point I'm going to have to graft 240 stitches together. But I will have the yoke down without running out.


I hope you have grossly underestimated the amount of your required to finish your top, but if you do run out, I hope you can get more of the same dye lot, to finish it! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Seems strange to see you are working today, it's a Bank Holiday over here!! Have a good one! xxxx


It's our Memorial Day holiday here in the States. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Oh my Goodness; did you need the doctor, does this happen often? Do you need meto come across and remind you of how dangerous those things can be; you can actually disappear, if you do them too often! ???????????? xoxoxo


No I soon got it out of my system and am all over it now and no I can assure you it doesn't happen very often. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Have a week off weather you need it or not...


OK will do. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I have almost finished this Jacket, for Miss11a, this is the back view. I only need to finish off one sleeve, and also add on a hood, then she can hca/ve it. I am hoping that she will come by tomorrow after school, with her mom and sisters, as I didn't get to see them yesterday, cos Eddy went ona ride with one of his mates, which I don't begrudge him; but Sunday has always been when we visit the girls, I really wish he would go on Saturdays, but it rained last Saturday, so he would have missed his bike ride! ????


What a wonderful sweater! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> About half of the people in my court are back to work.
> I keep expecting an email saying to report to the building.
> I'd be happy if they let me work from home for the rest of this year.


That would be great for you, but unfortunately, with your bosses, I'm betting something that sensible, won't be happening! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Where does the time go? I remember her with all her different Hats., she was never a baby was she? Beautiful little girl who we could t help but love. And it's good to see them leaving his little best pal behind for the occasion. ???? Happy birthday Charlotte.


And a very Happy Birthday to Chartlotte from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I have almost finished this Jacket, for Miss11a, this is the back view. I only need to finish off one sleeve, and also add on a hood, then she can hca/ve it. I am hoping that she will come by tomorrow after school, with her mom and sisters, as I didn't get to see them yesterday, cos Eddy went ona ride with one of his mates, which I don't begrudge him; but Sunday has always been when we visit the girls, I really wish he would go on Saturdays, but it rained last Saturday, so he would have missed his bike ride! ????


Judi you are such a neat knitter. If I'd seen all those colours , un knitted, all together I'd have said it would not work. Nut it looks absolutely great. She'll love it. Very nice.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm here finally.
> Mum and I have radically different ideas of what a vacation is.
> I like sitting beside a river or a lake, drinking something nice and knitting.
> She thinks vacation is time to do all the things that she wants done.
> Yesterday I put up the 10' awning. A real chore when we only have one ladder big enough to reach and only one set of wrenches for the bolts and nuts, so I have to climb up and down the ladder multiple times.


Why not invest in duplicates of both the ladder and the set of wrenches, then your old can help set the Awning up, and help take it down, at the end of Summer! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Sunday. Last day of my disconnect week. I've only had 3 calls from work. And I need a vacation from my week off. :sm16:


Every one needs a break, after a holiday from work!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our farmers stands can open now. The one on the other side of Cobourg is already open. If our farmers can't get a decent price from the distributors, they sell at their own stands and get the price they want.


That sounds like a good idea for our dairy farmers! I'd buy their milk, and it would probably still be cheaper than it is from the supermarkets!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am just cruising along, bet not on a Cruise liner, I think that is forever off my list, from now; unless it can be proven that there will be no contractable illnesses, travelling on the vessels, which have not yet been discovered!
> Anyhoo, we are now allowed to eat out at Restaurants and Pubs, but one cannot go to a Pub to have a drink, unless one is sitting at a table; at first we were only allowed to go out for a meal, and we could also have alcohol, but we couldn't go into a Hotel, to have a drink, or a meal! This was extremely unfair too the hotel owners, because of the differentiation between the hotels and restaurants. Fortunately for the Hotel owners, the Powers that be, decided to show some brains, and changed the sections allowed to open, to both Restaurants and Hotels, but any alcohol can only be ordered, if one is also ordering a meal!
> Are any of your restrictions being lifted yet, and if they are, are you happy with the lifted restrictions? ???????? xoxoxo


Very little restrictions being lifted yet and there is a lot of controversy about the kids going back to school, most teachers are against it. We can drive out now to a beauty spot or par or the beach, still using social distancing but there's not much point when there's not toilets, shops, pubs or eateries open yet but still they flock to the coaast because the weather's nice!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> What about if you buy a sheet (or more if they don't come singly), and make your own face mask? Do you wear a face mask at home, or (as I have just realised) is this for when you are out and about?
> I am also a lip reader, of sorts, because I quite often have difficulty understanding some people; but if they are easily understood, I look at their eyes, which apparently either scares people, or makes them extremely uncomfortable. When I was young, I never looked at people's eyes, I would look towards their approximate position, but never directly at them! I think I began looking at people's eyes, when I began nursing.???????????? xoxoxo


There is technically nothing wrong with my hearring but I know I lip read too because if someone has their hand in front of their mouth or turns their back when they speak, I can't understand them. Maybe we all lip read to a certain extent?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Brilliant????????????????????????????


It was posted by someone from Surrey!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just had click the busese qyestion. Took me 3 goes to get it right!


I can beat that, it took me 8 but that is because they've moved the buttons round, I was apparently clicking 'skip' instead of......whatever I should have been clicking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon on this wonderful hot day. I've had a lovely day. I was asked for hot choc this morning, so I sat outside of Karen's then came home and made my lunch. Ie I pricked some holes in the ready meal and turned the microwave on. Just got that done when Stephen and sue came. They had coffee then Stephen set to , to cut the grasses in the three gardens. He was shattered when it was done. He said the back garden hadn't been touched for 2 yrs. my compost bin is over flowing. But they do look a lot better. We are going to see if I can get a gardener. They are just so much work.
> 
> They were here 2hours and not just a dump my shopping day. It was wonderful to be with them so long. I've had a wonderful afternoon. It wasn't ended with a hug, but we all wanted to. Sue says she's still under shielding so she won't be going back to school. She is looking so well. And so is Stephen. He's in at work all day tomorrow but working from home the rest of the week. Richard is working from home. Matthews done all his studies. I've suggested that these two strapping young men could do my garden once a month, I'd rather pay them than a stranger, but Stephen and me are not holding our breath. He'll have a talk with them, but I reckon there's more chance of Albert coming home and doing it than them.....I'm not a blind grandma Susan .
> 
> I'm going to see Wendy tomorrow afternoon so I'll call on and have a few words with Albert. Not that he answers back. It's very one sided. ????. I think that's all my news so remember I luv yawl. And stay safe. Xx


Glad you had a visit fro the family, it's wonderful, isn't it? I was out in the garden when my lot all turned up on their bikes! They came in the garden and lat a good distance away from us while we had a lovely chat, only half an hour but it meant the world to all of us! Also had a video chat with Charlotte as it is her 8th birthday today, it was 39'C out there, too hot for me and their pool is like a warm bath apparently!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> HAPPY 8th BIRTHDAY, Charlotte xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, she looked pretty happy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Where does the time go? I remember her with all her different Hats., she was never a baby was she? Beautiful little girl who we could t help but love. And it's good to see them leaving his little best pal behind for the occasion. ???? Happy birthday Charlotte.


It was well in evidence when we Skyped!! :sm16: I will remind him of this when he's a teenager!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'd like to be in the fish and chip shop there. It's not a bad place to eat ????????????


Ooooh, yeah!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

I've just had a long telephone conversation with Marilyn, and she's sent me a video of her granddaughter. It's lovely, and jacks I got to tell you dos I forgot....I did some laundry this morning. And hung them outside with my left hand so I didn't stretch my right rib....so I'm going to have a week off now.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> And a very Happy Birthday to Chartlotte from me, too! xxxooo


Thanks Pam!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just had click the busese qyestion. Took me 3 goes to get it right!


I get trains and not busses. They must know I've got a senior rail card in my purse, bloody redundant.....I've used it twice, but that's saved me money anyhow... Did anyone know I had a senior railcards?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I get trains and not busses. They must know I've got a senior rail card in my purse, bloody redundant.....I've used it twice, but that's saved me money anyhow... Did anyone know I had a senior railcards?


Well, you never told us before!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:37 pm EST and 20ÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂc (68ÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂf). We got over 30ÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂc yesterday. Today feels just as hot because of the humidity.
> IÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂve done the biweekly grocery run and two runs to the garden centre for DD for soil and tomato plants. Weave already had some produce from our garden (not the raised garden -nothing up there yet). We had pesto macaroni salad with garlic mustard greens from our garden. And thereÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂs still lots more.
> I am pooped now and my feet are complaining so IÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂm going to check around here then put my feet up and knit.


Sarah DD2 is currently lugging her tomatoes around the Georgia Straight in a mini greenhouse. :sm08:
Also a Venetian Fly Trap to keep her company.. girl loves plants.


----------



## Islander

Islander said:


> Sarah, DD2 is currently lugging her tomatoes around the Georgia Straight in a mini greenhouse. :sm08:
> Also a Venetian Fly Trap to keep her company.. girl loves plants.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Glad you had a visit fro the family, it's wonderful, isn't it? I was out in the garden when my lot all turned up on their bikes! They came in the garden and lat a good distance away from us while we had a lovely chat, only half an hour but it meant the world to all of us! Also had a video chat with Charlotte as it is her 8th birthday today, it was 39'C out there, too hot for me and their pool is like a warm bath apparently!! xxxx


She is growing up fast. xoxo. Happy Birthday to Charlotte.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sarah DD2 is currently lugging her tomatoes around the Georgia Straight in a mini greenhouse. :sm08:
> Also a Venetian Fly Trap to keep her company.. girl loves plants.


What a great idea, fresh veggies and keep the flies down!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Seeing Mrs Ps patchwork cushion covers prompted me to try something similar with the crazy patchwork squares I have been making with no particular project in mind. My DH says they will be too bright for our dowdy little living room! Opinions please!! Xxxx


I like it


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Not sure how many of you have time to read the forum but this just showed up and made me laugh, so I'm sharing!
> 
> I've just got back from a truly awful shopping experience.
> 
> Having queued up, patiently and social distancing, as I neared the entrance, a shop worker clipped a carabena onto the belt loop of my jeans, my perplexed expression must have said it all as she explained that whilst people are distancing in the queue outside, they aren't distancing once inside the store.
> 
> So what some donut has dreamt up, is to rope 6 or so customers together with 2m of rope between each of us!
> 
> Well these are strange times and with the threat of a second wave of infection I thought I'd best not complain and just tow the line (so to speak).
> 
> I'm telling you now, what an absolute idiotic idea this is. We've negotiated our way in to the store, some with trolleys and others trying to grab a basket before the berserk conga line drags them away.
> 
> I was near the middle of the rope picking up some veg, the woman at the front, who was trussed up like a kid in a harness was trying to drag the whole line to the apples and the bloke at the back trying to pull the other way to get his hands on last weeks courgettes which were now this weeks courgette offer.
> 
> It was like tug-of-war for the deranged.
> 
> It's embarrassing to say, but I lost it, I started ranting and raving about the rope and how on earth are people meant to shop like this, I went to unclip the carabena which miraculously brought the attention of the staff who told me I'd be asked to leave the shop if I uncliped.
> 
> "We're not rock climbing love!!!, we're trying to buy cheese" are words which I'll carry with me to my grave.
> 
> Strangely this outburst had the effect of bringing our train together as a team.
> 
> We carried on now with lots of communication, people passing stuff along the line to other to fill their baskets. Now I know passing things to one another could spread the infection as much as person to person contact but I honestly think if we hadn't of done, I'd still be there now.
> 
> As we started along the aisle I generally refer to as "biscuits and creosote", it was clear from the melee that all was not well in the adjacent aisle. As far as I could tell there had been 2 trains of people and a lady in the middle of one chain had ducked under the other to get her hands on a pop-art cat bed. The tangle had resulted in a multi-pedestran pile up in which the epicentre resembled the diety durga, it wasn't clear how long they'd been there but one old chap was trying to free himself by feverishly sawing at the rope with his house keys.
> 
> We navigated the remaining aisles without major trauma, other than having to rescue Doreen (2nd in line) after she fell head first into the chest freezer trying to reach the last beef wellington.
> 
> We were individually unclipped prior to the till, at which point any camaraderie we'd had quickly evaporated as everyone scrambled for the first available till.
> 
> With the ordeal still impeding rational thought, it was a welcome and familiar sight to have the check out throw all my shopping on the floor in the normal 1000mph fashion!!!
> 
> I don't think I'll be going back there in a hurry!!!!!!
> 
> I really did not appreciate being strung along like that, but I hope you did (haha gotcha) ????
> 
> Hope this made you laugh - it did me!
> 
> This is of course, a joke!! xxxx


Thanks for the laugh :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Apparently, the above film is a Western horror film, with the obligatory sex scenes in it, so I have decided that I don't really need to watch it! The acting is worth, out of 10, about 1 from what I have seen in the first 15 minutes, and it goes for 2.5hrs! :sm16: :sm16:
> I am now watching 24hrs in Emergency (at St Georges, London)


We could have been on that after dh was knocked off his bike, we were linked up, but it all depended on the which doctor he was allocated and if he/she was in the filming


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I like it


Thank you Rebecca! Having a rethink about it now! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Sarah DD2 is currently lugging her tomatoes around the Georgia Straight in a mini greenhouse. :sm08:
> Also a Venetian Fly Trap to keep her company.. girl loves plants.


Just love the view from the garden ????????xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bit late, but happy birthday Charlotte. Lovely photo June xx


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Not sure how many of you have time to read the forum but this just showed up and made me laugh, so I'm sharing!
> 
> I've just got back from a truly awful shopping experience.
> 
> Having queued up, patiently and social distancing, as I neared the entrance, a shop worker clipped a carabena onto the belt loop of my jeans, my perplexed expression must have said it all as she explained that whilst people are distancing in the queue outside, they aren't distancing once inside the store.
> 
> So what some donut has dreamt up, is to rope 6 or so customers together with 2m of rope between each of us!
> 
> Well these are strange times and with the threat of a second wave of infection I thought I'd best not complain and just tow the line (so to speak).
> 
> I'm telling you now, what an absolute idiotic idea this is. We've negotiated our way in to the store, some with trolleys and others trying to grab a basket before the berserk conga line drags them away.
> 
> I was near the middle of the rope picking up some veg, the woman at the front, who was trussed up like a kid in a harness was trying to drag the whole line to the apples and the bloke at the back trying to pull the other way to get his hands on last weeks courgettes which were now this weeks courgette offer.
> 
> It was like tug-of-war for the deranged.
> 
> It's embarrassing to say, but I lost it, I started ranting and raving about the rope and how on earth are people meant to shop like this, I went to unclip the carabena which miraculously brought the attention of the staff who told me I'd be asked to leave the shop if I uncliped.
> 
> "We're not rock climbing love!!!, we're trying to buy cheese" are words which I'll carry with me to my grave.
> 
> Strangely this outburst had the effect of bringing our train together as a team.
> 
> We carried on now with lots of communication, people passing stuff along the line to other to fill their baskets. Now I know passing things to one another could spread the infection as much as person to person contact but I honestly think if we hadn't of done, I'd still be there now.
> 
> As we started along the aisle I generally refer to as "biscuits and creosote", it was clear from the melee that all was not well in the adjacent aisle. As far as I could tell there had been 2 trains of people and a lady in the middle of one chain had ducked under the other to get her hands on a pop-art cat bed. The tangle had resulted in a multi-pedestran pile up in which the epicentre resembled the diety durga, it wasn't clear how long they'd been there but one old chap was trying to free himself by feverishly sawing at the rope with his house keys.
> 
> We navigated the remaining aisles without major trauma, other than having to rescue Doreen (2nd in line) after she fell head first into the chest freezer trying to reach the last beef wellington.
> 
> We were individually unclipped prior to the till, at which point any camaraderie we'd had quickly evaporated as everyone scrambled for the first available till.
> 
> With the ordeal still impeding rational thought, it was a welcome and familiar sight to have the check out throw all my shopping on the floor in the normal 1000mph fashion!!!
> 
> I don't think I'll be going back there in a hurry!!!!!!
> 
> I really did not appreciate being strung along like that, but I hope you did (haha gotcha) ????
> 
> Hope this made you laugh - it did me!
> 
> This is of course, a joke!! xxxx


Fun to read. Anything is possible in these times.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Just had click the busese qyestion. Took me 3 goes to get it right!


On iPad it can be spread to enlarge the pictures


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Sarah DD2 is currently lugging her tomatoes around the Georgia Straight in a mini greenhouse. :sm08:
> Also a Venetian Fly Trap to keep her company.. girl loves plants.


She is very creative to do that.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Seeing Mrs Ps patchwork cushion covers prompted me to try something similar with the crazy patchwork squares I have been making with no particular project in mind. My DH says they will be too bright for our dowdy little living room! Opinions please!! Xxxx


The colors do well with your sofa and it's a perky piece. If it makes you feel happy it's perfect.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a warm and sort of sunny Norfolk, it's a bit hazy at the moment but hopefully will burn off. Being careful today after yesterday's little outburst so nothing planned but knitting and sitting. Have a good day and stay safe. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> On iPad it can be spread to enlarge the pictures


Thanks Polly. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Putting our gazebo up today and then I intend to sit there all day and sew.

I have just finished a piece of slow stitching, really enjoyed it and going to do some more.

Happy Tuesday everyone and keep well and safe xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Putting our gazebo up today and then I intend to sit there all day and sew.
> 
> I have just finished a piece of slow stitching, really enjoyed it and going to do some more.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and keep well and safe xx


Very nice! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bit late, but happy birthday Charlotte. Lovely photo June xx


Thanks dear, she had a good day, back at school now so a cake there and all her friends around to sing Happy Birthday to her and then another cake at the Greek restaurant where they went for a birthday dinner and all the staff singing it again!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> The colors do well with your sofa and it's a perky piece. If it makes you feel happy it's perfect.


Thanks Polly but I now think DH is right, too bright for our lounge, they would belong in a very modern decor!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Putting our gazebo up today and then I intend to sit there all day and sew.
> 
> I have just finished a piece of slow stitching, really enjoyed it and going to do some more.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and keep well and safe xx


That's a true piece of textile artistry, your C & G tutor would be impressed!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a hot and sunny London, 25'C here today!! Absolutely nothing planned today so Flo will be here shortly and we'll take it from there!!! 

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's misty at the moment, but the sun is trying to blast through.
We have a heat and humidity alert. People without air conditioning usually go to the mall for the chill but the malls are all closed. There is a cool breeze coming off Lake Ontario so that is the best place to go. We're close enough that we are not that hot.
Covid cases are up in Ontario. They are explaining that by gatherings during Mother's Day earlier this month. The people who crowded into the Toronto park have been urged to get tested, unfortunately the testing centres only did a fraction of the tests that they were supposed to do. The army people who were sent into the long term care and seniors centres are getting sick. These are young people who have been trained for biological emergencies and have the full protective gear. And they are still getting sick, so now the experts are trying to figure how that happened. The government has only been able to get a fraction of the protective gear that we paid for. Apparently our supplies keep getting diverted elsewhere to people who will pay more.
Saskatchewan researchers have been successful in killing the virus in ferrets. So now they are trying to figure out what antibodies the ferrets have that killed the virus.
Any body want to sign up for an injection of ferret antibodies?
I found another box of fabric downstairs so I may test my mask pattern after work today. Mum tried to be helpful. She brought me a dirty rag from the garage and said I could make a mask of that. I told her that there was no way that I was putting that against my face, even if it was laundered. She read on the internet that chamois cloths were good for masks.
We got the rest of our dirt yesterday. Mum and DD manhandled all the dirt from the driveway to the new gardens which are now all planted.
Last night was barbequed ribs, potato wedges and coleslaw. 
I started the ribbing on the longer tunic last night. And I took a better picture of the top in pieces.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny London, 25'C here today!! Absolutely nothing planned today so Flo will be here shortly and we'll take it from there!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxx


That's odd. We are having a heat wave too. 
Have fun with Flo and stay chill and safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Polly but I now think DH is right, too bright for our lounge, they would belong in a very modern decor!! xxxx


I do think a couple along with some cushions with complementary solid colours would be fine.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Putting our gazebo up today and then I intend to sit there all day and sew.
> 
> I have just finished a piece of slow stitching, really enjoyed it and going to do some more.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and keep well and safe xx


Happy Tuesday.
Lovely piece of sewn and crochet art.
No mishaps while putting up that gazebo.
My neighbour just took the winter wrap off his yesterday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sort of sunny Norfolk, it's a bit hazy at the moment but hopefully will burn off. Being careful today after yesterday's little outburst so nothing planned but knitting and sitting. Have a good day and stay safe. xx


Have a good "chill" day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> On iPad it can be spread to enlarge the pictures


Even with enlarged pictures, I still can't tell if that is a wall or the side of a train.
The car pictures are better, but I only got the cars once.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Sarah DD2 is currently lugging her tomatoes around the Georgia Straight in a mini greenhouse. :sm08:
> Also a Venetian Fly Trap to keep her company.. girl loves plants.


I love your DD's garden. Great way to get some extra space. Those tomato plants are going to outgrow that tub very quickly. She soon need to get an individual tub for each plant. I hope there is lots of room in the dinghy.
The fly trap is lovely too.
We have bell-shaped pitcher plants in Algonquin park several hours north of me. Not only does that plant eat insects, it also eats small frogs and baby salamanders.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I get trains and not busses. They must know I've got a senior rail card in my purse, bloody redundant.....I've used it twice, but that's saved me money anyhow... Did anyone know I had a senior railcards?


I did. I remember you said it took a while to get your card.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've just had a long telephone conversation with Marilyn, and she's sent me a video of her granddaughter. It's lovely, and jacks I got to tell you dos I forgot....I did some laundry this morning. And hung them outside with my left hand so I didn't stretch my right rib....so I'm going to have a week off now.


Your week off starts once you get that laundry back inside, right?
I hope you continue to get better.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Glad you had a visit fro the family, it's wonderful, isn't it? I was out in the garden when my lot all turned up on their bikes! They came in the garden and lat a good distance away from us while we had a lovely chat, only half an hour but it meant the world to all of us! Also had a video chat with Charlotte as it is her 8th birthday today, it was 39'C out there, too hot for me and their pool is like a warm bath apparently!! xxxx


We've had a couple really nice porch parties with the screen door between us.
My sister is trying to figure out a way to have us come to her house and have a clear path to one of her three washrooms so we can stay more than an hour.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I can beat that, it took me 8 but that is because they've moved the buttons round, I was apparently clicking 'skip' instead of......whatever I should have been clicking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


oops. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> There is technically nothing wrong with my hearring but I know I lip read too because if someone has their hand in front of their mouth or turns their back when they speak, I can't understand them. Maybe we all lip read to a certain extent?


No, I don't think so, and not all people are readable. Both my brother and my DD mumble so mum has problems reading their lips. 
You also look at people's faces while they are talking. So I think you active-listen. You get more information by facing the person. You get clues from their facial expression as well as their words.
DD frequently doesn't look at people while they are talking so she doesn't get any facial clues and doesn't give any either. She's difficult to communicate with.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Very little restrictions being lifted yet and there is a lot of controversy about the kids going back to school, most teachers are against it. We can drive out now to a beauty spot or par or the beach, still using social distancing but there's not much point when there's not toilets, shops, pubs or eateries open yet but still they flock to the coaast because the weather's nice!!! xxxx


Our kids are not going back before the summer break, and they are discussing changes to the schools when the kids may come back in September.
Our border with the US is supposed to re-open next month and a lot of people are saying, Not Yet! We haven't got toilets, tourist spots or restaurants open yet so don't bring in any other people yet.
After the fiasco in the one park in Toronto, the city is talking about painting 2m circles on the grass so people will stay away from others. Park yourself in a circle and don't touch anyone elses circle.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That sounds like a good idea for our dairy farmers! I'd buy their milk, and it would probably still be cheaper than it is from the supermarkets!


The farmers stands aren't that much cheaper than the grocery store, but all the money is going to the farmer, not a lot of middle men. Milk is regulated and controlled here, but a lot of farmer stands sell cheese and butter. I've had some lovely cheeses from the stands.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Why not invest in duplicates of both the ladder and the set of wrenches, then your old can help set the Awning up, and help take it down, at the end of Summer! ???????????? xoxoxo


I have tried to convince her we need another tall ladder. We used to have a wooden wobbly one. That was replaced but with a shorter aluminum ladder. The biggest problem is that she won't buy, and won't let me buy, a ladder that she thinks is overpriced. (All the new ones are "overpriced".) So she is waiting for one to become available at the Restore shop.
This year's awning raising went much better than last year. We didn't break the awning this year.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It's our Memorial Day holiday here in the States. xxxooo


I hope you had a good holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope you have grossly underestimated the amount of your required to finish your top, but if you do run out, I hope you can get more of the same dye lot, to finish it! ???????? xoxoxo


Unfortunately I got the last 3 balls of that colour and they weren't the same dye lot. But they are really close in colour. Hopefully the differences won't show in the finished garment.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I did a bit of that yesterday and the laundry the day before. I need to find something better to do with my time. Guess I'll knit! xxxooo


I like doing laundry in the heat. The basement is nice and cool.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's misty at the moment, but the sun is trying to blast through.
> We have a heat and humidity alert. People without air conditioning usually go to the mall for the chill but the malls are all closed. There is a cool breeze coming off Lake Ontario so that is the best place to go. We're close enough that we are not that hot.
> Covid cases are up in Ontario. They are explaining that by gatherings during Mother's Day earlier this month. The people who crowded into the Toronto park have been urged to get tested, unfortunately the testing centres only did a fraction of the tests that they were supposed to do. The army people who were sent into the long term care and seniors centres are getting sick. These are young people who have been trained for biological emergencies and have the full protective gear. And they are still getting sick, so now the experts are trying to figure how that happened. The government has only been able to get a fraction of the protective gear that we paid for. Apparently our supplies keep getting diverted elsewhere to people who will pay more.
> Saskatchewan researchers have been successful in killing the virus in ferrets. So now they are trying to figure out what antibodies the ferrets have that killed the virus.
> Any body want to sign up for an injection of ferret antibodies?
> I found another box of fabric downstairs so I may test my mask pattern after work today. Mum tried to be helpful. She brought me a dirty rag from the garage and said I could make a mask of that. I told her that there was no way that I was putting that against my face, even if it was laundered. She read on the internet that chamois cloths were good for masks.
> We got the rest of our dirt yesterday. Mum and DD manhandled all the dirt from the driveway to the new gardens which are now all planted.
> Last night was barbequed ribs, potato wedges and coleslaw.
> I started the ribbing on the longer tunic last night. And I took a better picture of the top in pieces.


Morning Nitzy! I see it now, it's going to be a bikini, nice!! :sm23: The gardens looking really good, you've all worked so hard!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon on this wonderful hot day. I've had a lovely day. I was asked for hot choc this morning, so I sat outside of Karen's then came home and made my lunch. Ie I pricked some holes in the ready meal and turned the microwave on. Just got that done when Stephen and sue came. They had coffee then Stephen set to , to cut the grasses in the three gardens. He was shattered when it was done. He said the back garden hadn't been touched for 2 yrs. my compost bin is over flowing. But they do look a lot better. We are going to see if I can get a gardener. They are just so much work.
> 
> They were here 2hours and not just a dump my shopping day. It was wonderful to be with them so long. I've had a wonderful afternoon. It wasn't ended with a hug, but we all wanted to. Sue says she's still under shielding so she won't be going back to school. She is looking so well. And so is Stephen. He's in at work all day tomorrow but working from home the rest of the week. Richard is working from home. Matthews done all his studies. I've suggested that these two strapping young men could do my garden once a month, I'd rather pay them than a stranger, but Stephen and me are not holding our breath. He'll have a talk with them, but I reckon there's more chance of Albert coming home and doing it than them.....I'm not a blind grandma Susan .
> 
> I'm going to see Wendy tomorrow afternoon so I'll call on and have a few words with Albert. Not that he answers back. It's very one sided. ????. I think that's all my news so remember I luv yawl. And stay safe. Xx


It's easier when the garden is maintained regularly. I say this as our grass is long enough to be a problem for the lawnmower. We will be testing the lawnmower that just got repaired as soon as the grass is dry enough to cut. We have a lawn tractor sitting in the garage, but we can't get anyone to fix it.
I bet you have good conversations with Albert and you always get the last word!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> What about if you buy a sheet (or more if they don't come singly), and make your own face mask? Do you wear a face mask at home, or (as I have just realised) is this for when you are out and about?
> I am also a lip reader, of sorts, because I quite often have difficulty understanding some people; but if they are easily understood, I look at their eyes, which apparently either scares people, or makes them extremely uncomfortable. When I was young, I never looked at people's eyes, I would look towards their approximate position, but never directly at them! I think I began looking at people's eyes, when I began nursing.???????????? xoxoxo


Everyone else had the idea of buying up sheets too. The remaining sheets are now ridiculously priced.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am just cruising along, bet not on a Cruise liner, I think that is forever off my list, from now; unless it can be proven that there will be no contractable illnesses, travelling on the vessels, which have not yet been discovered!
> Anyhoo, we are now allowed to eat out at Restaurants and Pubs, but one cannot go to a Pub to have a drink, unless one is sitting at a table; at first we were only allowed to go out for a meal, and we could also have alcohol, but we couldn't go into a Hotel, to have a drink, or a meal! This was extremely unfair too the hotel owners, because of the differentiation between the hotels and restaurants. Fortunately for the Hotel owners, the Powers that be, decided to show some brains, and changed the sections allowed to open, to both Restaurants and Hotels, but any alcohol can only be ordered, if one is also ordering a meal!
> Are any of your restrictions being lifted yet, and if they are, are you happy with the lifted restrictions? ???????? xoxoxo


Our restaurants still are takeout only, or you can sit at an outdoor patio, if the restaurant is equipped with one. You can get a drink at the outdoor patio.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have almost finished this Jacket, for Miss11a, this is the back view. I only need to finish off one sleeve, and also add on a hood, then she can hca/ve it. I am hoping that she will come by tomorrow after school, with her mom and sisters, as I didn't get to see them yesterday, cos Eddy went ona ride with one of his mates, which I don't begrudge him; but Sunday has always been when we visit the girls, I really wish he would go on Saturdays, but it rained last Saturday, so he would have missed his bike ride! ????


That is a wonderful sweater. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Morning Nitzy! I see it now, it's going to be a bikini, nice!! :sm23: The gardens looking really good, you've all worked so hard!! xxxx


ha ha. It's going to be a massive grafting project when I put the two pieces together.
The berm at the back of the yard is still quite light because the locust trees haven't popped their leaves out yet. Soon all will be shaded. But the raised gardens should get several hours of sunlight, which is why they are located in that spot.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get my desk started.
Have a great safe day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> ha ha. It's going to be a massive grafting project when I put the two pieces together.
> The berm at the back of the yard is still quite light because the locust trees haven't popped their leaves out yet. Soon all will be shaded. But the raised gardens should get several hours of sunlight, which is why they are located in that spot.


....and being raised, so much easier to tend, very sensible!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We've had a couple really nice porch parties with the screen door between us.
> My sister is trying to figure out a way to have us come to her house and have a clear path to one of her three washrooms so we can stay more than an hour.


That sounds like a great idea, but why does she have only 3 Laundries; or is a washroom the same as a bathroom, for one to have a shower, or only a wash?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's a true piece of textile artistry, your C & G tutor would be impressed!!! xxxx


Thank you, that means a lot. Mr P wants to frame it xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> No, I don't think so, and not all people are readable. Both my brother and my DD mumble so mum has problems reading their lips.
> You also look at people's faces while they are talking. So I think you active-listen. You get more information by facing the person. You get clues from their facial expression as well as their words.
> DD frequently doesn't look at people while they are talking so she doesn't get any facial clues and doesn't give any either. She's difficult to communicate with.


Apparently my youngest DD doesn't move her face enough, as far as a Counsellor, she was seeing, thought anyway; and she was told she needed to move her face move! I also don't move my face much, and rarely show much emotion either; one person told me that whenever I was looking at her, she felt like she was being watched by a * PREDATOR*! ????????????
I think all of my girls are very similar, to what I am, as far as facial expressions go, except for my Eldest! She is much more facially expressive, when she is talking to others, but I don't know if she is expressive, when she is just doing whatever! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Putting our gazebo up today and then I intend to sit there all day and sew.
> 
> I have just finished a piece of slow stitching, really enjoyed it and going to do some more.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and keep well and safe xx


That's lovely, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's misty at the moment, but the sun is trying to blast through.
> We have a heat and humidity alert. People without air conditioning usually go to the mall for the chill but the malls are all closed. There is a cool breeze coming off Lake Ontario so that is the best place to go. We're close enough that we are not that hot.
> Covid cases are up in Ontario. They are explaining that by gatherings during Mother's Day earlier this month. The people who crowded into the Toronto park have been urged to get tested, unfortunately the testing centres only did a fraction of the tests that they were supposed to do. The army people who were sent into the long term care and seniors centres are getting sick. These are young people who have been trained for biological emergencies and have the full protective gear. And they are still getting sick, so now the experts are trying to figure how that happened. The government has only been able to get a fraction of the protective gear that we paid for. Apparently our supplies keep getting diverted elsewhere to people who will pay more.
> Saskatchewan researchers have been successful in killing the virus in ferrets. So now they are trying to figure out what antibodies the ferrets have that killed the virus.
> Any body want to sign up for an injection of ferret antibodies?
> I found another box of fabric downstairs so I may test my mask pattern after work today. Mum tried to be helpful. She brought me a dirty rag from the garage and said I could make a mask of that. I told her that there was no way that I was putting that against my face, even if it was laundered. She read on the internet that chamois cloths were good for masks.
> We got the rest of our dirt yesterday. Mum and DD manhandled all the dirt from the driveway to the new gardens which are now all planted.
> Last night was barbequed ribs, potato wedges and coleslaw.
> I started the ribbing on the longer tunic last night. And I took a better picture of the top in pieces.


Well done on your progress on your top pieces. The garden beds look great. Good luck getting your face masks made later today. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, that means a lot. Mr P wants to frame it xxx


Certainly worthy of that!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you had a good holiday.


It was okay. Pretty much like every other day these days. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls and jinx...it's been a fine day with a gentle breeze, 17C. I went to see Albert, I deliberately didn't take flowers because it's only Friday sincestephen put some on. I was quite suprises to see a they had turned blackish on the edges and I could have taken some. I'll take some next week. There was a funeral going on, but there were more than 10 people and they did t look socially distancing to me.

Then I went to Wendy's, I've been there a good couple of hours and we've chatted all the time. She needs some wool for to crochet blankets with. She keeps asking her son to get her some but nothing seems to be happening on that score, well..I think I've got just the thing she's after in my wardrobe, so I'll get that over to her. As we got on talking it worked out that Wendy...used to be Karen's (next door to me) mothers carer Agnew years ago. And Wendy never knew that Karen was paralysed, and got quite a shock. That reminds me when I was over there on Monday Karen was showing me how paralysed her hands were getting. They are like fists but not as closed. She's finding it difficult to hold a cup and she's having to eat with a special spoon. I don't know why this has all happened to a lovely lady.

I think that's about all I've got today. Love yawl . I'll catch up


----------



## PurpleFi

R


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls and jinx...it's been a fine day with a gentle breeze, 17C. I went to see Albert, I deliberately didn't take flowers because it's only Friday sincestephen put some on. I was quite suprises to see a they had turned blackish on the edges and I could have taken some. I'll take some next week. There was a funeral going on, but there were more than 10 people and they did t look socially distancing to me.
> 
> Then I went to Wendy's, I've been there a good couple of hours and we've chatted all the time. She needs some wool for to crochet blankets with. She keeps asking her son to get her some but nothing seems to be happening on that score, well..I think I've got just the thing she's after in my wardrobe, so I'll get that over to her. As we got on talking it worked out that Wendy...used to be Karen's (next door to me) mothers carer Agnew years ago. And Wendy never knew that Karen was paralysed, and got quite a shock. That reminds me when I was over there on Monday Karen was showing me how paralysed her hands were getting. They are like fists but not as closed. She's finding it difficult to hold a cup and she's having to eat with a special spoon. I don't know why this has all happened to a lovely lady.
> 
> I think that's about all I've got today. Love yawl . I'll catch up


So glad you had a good time with Wendy and can give her some wool xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Putting our gazebo up today and then I intend to sit there all day and sew.
> 
> I have just finished a piece of slow stitching, really enjoyed it and going to do some more.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and keep well and safe xx


It looks very nice but why am I not suprises its shades of purple?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> It's easier when the garden is maintained regularly. I say this as our grass is long enough to be a problem for the lawnmower. We will be testing the lawnmower that just got repaired as soon as the grass is dry enough to cut. We have a lawn tractor sitting in the garage, but we can't get anyone to fix it.
> I bet you have good conversations with Albert and you always get the last word!


Hahah I always know where he is too ???? He can't wander off anymore. I was always looking for him when we were shopping. Many, many times I used to threaten to leave him as I spent my time looking around for him. I nearly left him stranded one day.... I bet I've been a real nagging wife. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thank you, I am hoping it will still be long enough for her, as she has just hada growth Jump, she doesn't grow in the usual size spurts, I don't think any of my DGD's do; except perhaps the youngest one, who is abit shorter than her twin!
> 
> Janet, are your twins identical, or fraternal? My twins are fraternal, before they were born, I was really hoping thatthey. would be identical, boh I'm glad that they are like they are, now! ???????????? ???? xxoxoxo


They have the same DNA and their faces are totally the same, but one is much taller and they determinedly look as different as possible.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That is sensible, have any of the restrictions been lifted in the Uk yet?


Some. You can visit one to one outdoors. Garden Centres have re-opened.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, yeah!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Only its take away next door would be open ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Putting our gazebo up today and then I intend to sit there all day and sew.
> 
> I have just finished a piece of slow stitching, really enjoyed it and going to do some more.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and keep well and safe xx


I shouldn't be surprised but that is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, that means a lot. Mr P wants to frame it xxx


It certainly merits it. I hope he does.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Only its take away next door would be open ATM.


That'll do me, I'll sit on the beach and eat them!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Putting our gazebo up today and then I intend to sit there all day and sew.
> 
> I have just finished a piece of slow stitching, really enjoyed it and going to do some more.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and keep well and safe xx


It's lovely and creative


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:42 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's misty at the moment, but the sun is trying to blast through.
> We have a heat and humidity alert. People without air conditioning usually go to the mall for the chill but the malls are all closed. There is a cool breeze coming off Lake Ontario so that is the best place to go. We're close enough that we are not that hot.
> Covid cases are up in Ontario. They are explaining that by gatherings during Mother's Day earlier this month. The people who crowded into the Toronto park have been urged to get tested, unfortunately the testing centres only did a fraction of the tests that they were supposed to do. The army people who were sent into the long term care and seniors centres are getting sick. These are young people who have been trained for biological emergencies and have the full protective gear. And they are still getting sick, so now the experts are trying to figure how that happened. The government has only been able to get a fraction of the protective gear that we paid for. Apparently our supplies keep getting diverted elsewhere to people who will pay more.
> Saskatchewan researchers have been successful in killing the virus in ferrets. So now they are trying to figure out what antibodies the ferrets have that killed the virus.
> Any body want to sign up for an injection of ferret antibodies?
> I found another box of fabric downstairs so I may test my mask pattern after work today. Mum tried to be helpful. She brought me a dirty rag from the garage and said I could make a mask of that. I told her that there was no way that I was putting that against my face, even if it was laundered. She read on the internet that chamois cloths were good for masks.
> We got the rest of our dirt yesterday. Mum and DD manhandled all the dirt from the driveway to the new gardens which are now all planted.
> Last night was barbequed ribs, potato wedges and coleslaw.
> I started the ribbing on the longer tunic last night. And I took a better picture of the top in pieces.


Both look great


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> That'll do me, I'll sit on the beach and eat them!!! :sm23: xxxx


Sounds good to me...fish and chips on the beach


----------



## lifeline

I finally got around to getting my summer clothes out and putting my winter stuff away today. And stood ironing the things that needed it.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Putting our gazebo up today and then I intend to sit there all day and sew.
> 
> I have just finished a piece of slow stitching, really enjoyed it and going to do some more.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and keep well and safe xx


If I said it before I will again. You amaze me with how creative you are and how versatile. You do so much so well. This piece is lovely of course


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thanks Polly but I now think DH is right, too bright for our lounge, they would belong in a very modern decor!! xxxx


You are the best judge of that but to my eye it looked perfect.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Even with enlarged pictures, I still can't tell if that is a wall or the side of a train.
> The car pictures are better, but I only got the cars once.


Why are they doing this picture thing? Aren't we stressed enough with the corona!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I love your DD's garden. Great way to get some extra space. Those tomato plants are going to outgrow that tub very quickly. She soon need to get an individual tub for each plant. I hope there is lots of room in the dinghy.
> The fly trap is lovely too.
> We have bell-shaped pitcher plants in Algonquin park several hours north of me. Not only does that plant eat insects, it also eats small frogs and baby salamanders.


Wish there was a plant that ate ticks.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Unfortunately I got the last 3 balls of that colour and they weren't the same dye lot. But they are really close in colour. Hopefully the differences won't show in the finished garment.


When that has happened I used the different dye lot for the back since it wouldn't be close to the other dye lot. I wonder if the sleeves wouldn't show the difference e so much


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, that means a lot. Mr P wants to frame it xxx


Is it too big to be a photo album cover. It would look nice on a coffee table. Well anywhere really.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls and jinx...it's been a fine day with a gentle breeze, 17C. I went to see Albert, I deliberately didn't take flowers because it's only Friday sincestephen put some on. I was quite suprises to see a they had turned blackish on the edges and I could have taken some. I'll take some next week. There was a funeral going on, but there were more than 10 people and they did t look socially distancing to me.
> 
> Then I went to Wendy's, I've been there a good couple of hours and we've chatted all the time. She needs some wool for to crochet blankets with. She keeps asking her son to get her some but nothing seems to be happening on that score, well..I think I've got just the thing she's after in my wardrobe, so I'll get that over to her. As we got on talking it worked out that Wendy...used to be Karen's (next door to me) mothers carer Agnew years ago. And Wendy never knew that Karen was paralysed, and got quite a shock. That reminds me when I was over there on Monday Karen was showing me how paralysed her hands were getting. They are like fists but not as closed. She's finding it difficult to hold a cup and she's having to eat with a special spoon. I don't know why this has all happened to a lovely lady.
> 
> I think that's about all I've got today. Love yawl . I'll catch up


It a blessing she has you for a friend. It's odd that men will run to a store for nails but don't see the hurry for yarn. Knitting has saved me a small fortune in counseling fees. When son says I spent a bit on yarn I say would you rather I gave it to a psychiatrist????


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Is it too big to be a photo album cover. It would look nice on a coffee table. Well anywhere really.


Thanks Polly, it's only about 6x5 so will frame ok. Xx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Polly, it's only about 6x5 so will frame ok. Xx


That's a good size for framing.


----------



## jollypolly

I finished the baby sweater except for 4 buttons. If I don’t have the size in my stash I will try to crochet some. I had to cut yarn a few times because the ombré for adult was too spread for baby. So I cut and found the next area where the ombré happened a few times which meant joins. But happily I saw on tv where the demo person split the yarn into two ply and worked the thin 2 plies into the wrong side purl up and down parts. I did that and can’t tell where the joins are. Yay! I also have a 3 inch 3mm hook to work the 2 plies in. First time I did that. Have you all done that before? Usually what’s new for me isn’t for anyone else.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but warm and airless Norfolk, got all the doors and windows open to try and find some air. Finished the Teletubbies last night and guess what, I've started another gnome, they certainly are addictive. Have a good and safe day. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I finally got around to getting my summer clothes out and putting my winter stuff away today. And stood ironing the things that needed it.


Ouch, not good weather for ironing, too hot!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I finished the baby sweater except for 4 buttons. If I don't have the size in my stash I will try to crochet some. I had to cut yarn a few times because the ombré for adult was too spread for baby. So I cut and found the next area where the ombré happened a few times which meant joins. But happily I saw on tv where the demo person split the yarn into two ply and worked the thin 2 plies into the wrong side purl up and down parts. I did that and can't tell where the joins are. Yay! I also have a 3 inch 3mm hook to work the 2 plies in. First time I did that. Have you all done that before? Usually what's new for me isn't for anyone else.


Is that a Russian join Polly? I have never tried it but may give it a go next time I have to join!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but warm and airless Norfolk, got all the doors and windows open to try and find some air. Finished the Teletubbies last night and guess what, I've started another gnome, they certainly are addictive. Have a good and safe day. xx


Oh excellent, they look really good!!! Going to raffle them? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh excellent, they look really good!!! Going to raffle them? xxxx


Sore point at the moment. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from another hot and sunny day in London!! My new hard drive arrived today so I will contact my new techy friend and see when he can set it up. Going out for park walk with a friend later and again with my DD tomorrow. Not much else to report except it is a little too hot for me!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sore point at the moment. xxxx


Tell me more!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Tell me more!!! xxxx


Have had three contributions to my bear raffle. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sat under the gazebo for breakfast. I think it is going to be a day for not doing much except some embroidery. And maybe a bit of laundry.

Happy Wednesday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have had three contributions to my bear raffle. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Oh. I wonder if a local shop would put him on display for you, now they are starting to open? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh. I wonder if a local shop would put him on display for you, now they are starting to open? xxxx


Have had a poster up in the local pet foods supply shop, put it on our neighbourhood website which covers 10 villages around here and had a poster up in the back of Panda and parked by the entrance to the drive, he's also stood in the window of the craft room. That's OK if I don't get many more replies I am composing a right sarky thank you post to put on the site. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

A message from jinx!

The beautiful weather makes me feel a lot better. Of course soon it will be so hot I will not enjoy it.
I spent the morning doing all the paperwork that piles up during the month. It piles up because I hate to do it. Was so glad to have everything taken care of. Then this afternoon I got two emails saying I needed to contact them again as they made an error. Seriously have someone that speaks English answer the phone and have that person understand what they are doing. 
Tomorrow new carpet is coming for the apartment. Doer and kids are moving in on the weekend. My new washer and dryer combo is also being delivered. I have a small laundry area so my washer and dryer are attached and take up less room but do regular size loads.
I have extra time during the day because I do not do Paradise and Connections. 
I made the first corn on the cob of the season today. Only 2 minutes in the instant pot and it is done. 
Hope you and everyone is well and that Jacky is behaving herself.
Hugs Judith


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have had a poster up in the local pet foods supply shop, put it on our neighbourhood website which covers 10 villages around here and had a poster up in the back of Panda and parked by the entrance to the drive, he's also stood in the window of the craft room. That's OK if I don't get many more replies I am composing a right sarky thank you post to put on the site. xxxx


Oh, that is a shame, he's so lovely, I would have thought he would have been coveted by everyone. Stingy lot round your way!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, that is a shame, he's so lovely, I would have thought he would have been coveted by everyone. Stingy lot round your way!!! xxxx


Obviously tighter than a fish's a*******. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Obviously tighter than a fish's a*******. xxxx


 :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 19'C (63'F). It was 27'C (80'F) upstairs last night. Too hot for sleeping, so we put the air con on. And it is staying on until Thursday afternoon when the thunderstorms come through to clean the air.
We have had 4 days of increasing numbers of covid-19, so the province is halting opening anything else until the numbers stabilize and start dropping again. They are also urging anyone who thinks they have been exposed to go to a testing place and get tested. I've seen the nasal swap that they use for testing. I swear they are scraping your brain through your nostrils with that thing. I think more of the blood tests would be more useful and more accepted.
There was a shooting with an automatic firearm just up the road from the place in Toronto where we stayed. There are bullets in several buildings and cars. The rapper who was the target was killed. His 15 year old son and another unrelated woman are in hospital. It was all caught on video. The car that opened fire was rented so police have lots of leads to follow. Automatic firearms are illegal in Canada, so a lot of people are asking how this weapon got into Canada. 
My day did not start well. I couldn't find my water bottle. I searched every where that I could have put it and every where that mum would have stashed it and couldn't find it. I was not happy. I dislike the chlorine taste in Port Hope's water. Mum even said she could smell it last night. When I sat down to start typing here, I found it under the coffee table.
I'm working on the final ribbing of the 1st of my summer tops. I keep wanting to do stockinette instead of rib. Only another inch to go until bind off, then I'll have to soak and find someplace to dry this. I may put it on the patio table outside. There's no sunshine on that table anymore.
The second 2 piece top, I can't do during work. It involves too much concentration. I want to do something different after this. Socks? Or a shawl?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> A message from jinx!
> 
> The beautiful weather makes me feel a lot better. Of course soon it will be so hot I will not enjoy it.
> I spent the morning doing all the paperwork that piles up during the month. It piles up because I hate to do it. Was so glad to have everything taken care of. Then this afternoon I got two emails saying I needed to contact them again as they made an error. Seriously have someone that speaks English answer the phone and have that person understand what they are doing.
> Tomorrow new carpet is coming for the apartment. Doer and kids are moving in on the weekend. My new washer and dryer combo is also being delivered. I have a small laundry area so my washer and dryer are attached and take up less room but do regular size loads.
> I have extra time during the day because I do not do Paradise and Connections.
> I made the first corn on the cob of the season today. Only 2 minutes in the instant pot and it is done.
> Hope you and everyone is well and that Jacky is behaving herself.
> Hugs Judith


Thanks for relaying that message.
We are losing our sisters!!! I'm hoping this gets fixed soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sat under the gazebo for breakfast. I think it is going to be a day for not doing much except some embroidery. And maybe a bit of laundry.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Happy Wednesday.
The bins are out for the garbage men to collect.
Enjoy your gazebo. I'll be inside avoiding the heat and humidity.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Have had three contributions to my bear raffle. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I'm sorry. 
When is your raffle due to end?


----------



## nitz8catz

Our state of emergency has been extended to June 9. No restaurant openings (only takeout and outdoor patios) and park facilities (including toilets) will remain off limit.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry.
> When is your raffle due to end?


6th June. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from another hot and sunny day in London!! My new hard drive arrived today so I will contact my new techy friend and see when he can set it up. Going out for park walk with a friend later and again with my DD tomorrow. Not much else to report except it is a little too hot for me!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


Just remember, at least 2 copies of anything important.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Is that a Russian join Polly? I have never tried it but may give it a go next time I have to join!!! xxxx


I've been using Russian joins with my silk yarn. It's working well so far. I just had to find a sharp enough needle with a big enough eye for the yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but warm and airless Norfolk, got all the doors and windows open to try and find some air. Finished the Teletubbies last night and guess what, I've started another gnome, they certainly are addictive. Have a good and safe day. xx


Your Teletubbies are lovely.
I need to do one of those gnomes.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I finished the baby sweater except for 4 buttons. If I don't have the size in my stash I will try to crochet some. I had to cut yarn a few times because the ombré for adult was too spread for baby. So I cut and found the next area where the ombré happened a few times which meant joins. But happily I saw on tv where the demo person split the yarn into two ply and worked the thin 2 plies into the wrong side purl up and down parts. I did that and can't tell where the joins are. Yay! I also have a 3 inch 3mm hook to work the 2 plies in. First time I did that. Have you all done that before? Usually what's new for me isn't for anyone else.


Good for you. A join that you can't see is great.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's baby squirrel time. Their tail is bigger than their body and their eyes are huge. We have 3 little grey ones, and 3 black slightly bigger ones. Before the grass was cut they kept disappearing into the grass when they were on the ground eating birdseed. They haven't learned to be afraid of us yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> It a blessing she has you for a friend. It's odd that men will run to a store for nails but don't see the hurry for yarn. Knitting has saved me a small fortune in counseling fees. When son says I spent a bit on yarn I say would you rather I gave it to a psychiatrist????


Yarn is also cheaper than re-insulating the house :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> When that has happened I used the different dye lot for the back since it wouldn't be close to the other dye lot. I wonder if the sleeves wouldn't show the difference e so much


The sleeves are attached to the yoke now and I'm not seeing a difference. I'll ask DD later. She is much better with colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Wish there was a plant that ate ticks.


We have opossums. They are great tick eating critters.
Are you allowed to have chickens where you live? Get a pet silky chicken and it will eat ALL the bugs in your backyard.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Why are they doing this picture thing? Aren't we stressed enough with the corona!


It's supposed to stop robots from posting on this site. Now if only there was a test to stop the trolls on other parts of the site?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Your Teletubbies are lovely.
> I need to do one of those gnomes.


If you still haven't got pink, beige or light fawn works just as well. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Sounds good to me...fish and chips on the beach


That sounds great to me too.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Both look great


Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> ....and being raised, so much easier to tend, very sensible!!! xxxx


Our soil is so bad. 100% clay and there is a lot of construction garbage under the grass, so this was the only option.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That sounds like a great idea, but why does she have only 3 Laundries; or is a washroom the same as a bathroom, for one to have a shower, or only a wash?


Sorry. She has 3 bathrooms complete with a shower/tub unit in each one. The only thing they don't have is a separate basement entrance (where one of these washrooms are located). I've been trying to convince my BIL to install an outside door. It would be easier to access the equipment for the pool.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That'll do me, I'll sit on the beach and eat them!!! :sm23: xxxx


And the loos at the pier and the Lido are open. Worthing welcomes careful visitors.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Have had three contributions to my bear raffle. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


There's one for sale in today's for sales in KP £50!!


----------



## SaxonLady

BARNY, Sarah's bear pattern has been updated. It now has a stethoscope. See Knittingprojects.net/thank-you-teddy-free-knitting-pattern/
I'm adding it when I can find some grey wool. Who uses grey wool?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> BARNY, Sarah's bear pattern has been updated. It now has a stethoscope. See Knittingprojects.net/thank-you-teddy-free-knitting-pattern/
> I'm adding it when I can find some grey wool. Who uses grey wool?


Can't find it, I've got grey. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but warm and airless Norfolk, got all the doors and windows open to try and find some air. Finished the Teletubbies last night and guess what, I've started another gnome, they certainly are addictive. Have a good and safe day. xx


They look great, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for relaying that message.
> We are losing our sisters!!! I'm hoping this gets fixed soon.


Yes, thank you, June, for relaying Judith's message. Good to know how she's doing. We miss here and our other sisters who can't make it on here. I, too, hope this gets fixed soon. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EST and 19'C (63'F). It was 27'C (80'F) upstairs last night. Too hot for sleeping, so we put the air con on. And it is staying on until Thursday afternoon when the thunderstorms come through to clean the air.
> We have had 4 days of increasing numbers of covid-19, so the province is halting opening anything else until the numbers stabilize and start dropping again. They are also urging anyone who thinks they have been exposed to go to a testing place and get tested. I've seen the nasal swap that they use for testing. I swear they are scraping your brain through your nostrils with that thing. I think more of the blood tests would be more useful and more accepted.
> There was a shooting with an automatic firearm just up the road from the place in Toronto where we stayed. There are bullets in several buildings and cars. The rapper who was the target was killed. His 15 year old son and another unrelated woman are in hospital. It was all caught on video. The car that opened fire was rented so police have lots of leads to follow. Automatic firearms are illegal in Canada, so a lot of people are asking how this weapon got into Canada.
> My day did not start well. I couldn't find my water bottle. I searched every where that I could have put it and every where that mum would have stashed it and couldn't find it. I was not happy. I dislike the chlorine taste in Port Hope's water. Mum even said she could smell it last night. When I sat down to start typing here, I found it under the coffee table.
> I'm working on the final ribbing of the 1st of my summer tops. I keep wanting to do stockinette instead of rib. Only another inch to go until bind off, then I'll have to soak and find someplace to dry this. I may put it on the patio table outside. There's no sunshine on that table anymore.
> The second 2 piece top, I can't do during work. It involves too much concentration. I want to do something different after this. Socks? Or a shawl?


Sorry to hear your numbers are going up again, sadly it means someone - or several someones are not behaving responsibly :sm26: Very sad about the shooting, hard for me to imagine that happening in Canada but of course, it is happening everywhere now. I believe all guns are illegal in the UK except if you have a licence to shoot game. Looking forward to seeing your finish handiwork!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, we hit 13C today so we are doing well. Supposed to be 19C tomorrow. I was later than normal getting up but I didn't care really, I always feel a bit guilty but really I can please myself.

Marg came up this afternoon with some COFFEES and I had an hours chat with her . We sorted out the world. She and j had been to a garden centre this morning but they didn't feel comfortable, so got what they wanted and came home. It's the first time the cars been out in weeks. We are all going to get so used t this. The top and bottom is that we are going to have to be on our guard for many many months to come and we can't live our lives permanently on lock down, but it is quite frightening going out. I've only don crem and friends garden. We will get there.

Had a lovely day doing sudokus and getting them wrong????. Never mind. Know I love yawl and I hope admin put our friends back on here. I'm catching up now.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Just remember, at least 2 copies of anything important.


Well, it's all important to me, of course, although I can probably slim it all down a bit! It may mean me having to buy another new one if my guy can't get the rebuilt one to work on my laptop :sm16: That was so weird though that it fell to pieces just after you gave me that advice before!!xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Sounds good to me...fish and chips on the beach


We could SD on the beach wall.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have opossums. They are great tick eating critters.
> Are you allowed to have chickens where you live? Get a pet silky chicken and it will eat ALL the bugs in your backyard.


Oh, they are so pretty!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's supposed to stop robots from posting on this site. Now if only there was a test to stop the trolls on other parts of the site?


Agreed!!


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Wish there was a plant that ate ticks.


Use your tic machine, you know ther are good


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our soil is so bad. 100% clay and there is a lot of construction garbage under the grass, so this was the only option.


That was the case in my front garden, as we found when the old fake lawn was dug up for the pipe installation, just a lot of broken bricks, tiles, rocks, it's a wonder anything ever grew on that!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> And the loos at the pier and the Lido are open. Worthing welcomes careful visitors.


I will bear that in mind!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, thank you, June, for relaying Judith's message. Good to know how she's doing. We miss here and our other sisters who can't make it on here. I, too, hope this gets fixed soon. xxxooo


Yes, me too. I did invite her to WhatsApp but she has declined at present!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> We could SD on the beach wall.


I'm in!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Ouch, not good weather for ironing, too hot!!! xxxx


Weather makes no difference to me.....I just don't iron ????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Have had a poster up in the local pet foods supply shop, put it on our neighbourhood website which covers 10 villages around here and had a poster up in the back of Panda and parked by the entrance to the drive, he's also stood in the window of the craft room. That's OK if I don't get many more replies I am composing a right sarky thank you post to put on the site. xxxx


What am I missing here? I must have missed something...


----------



## grandma susan

Jinx.....I don't know how how to contact you, but maybe someone will tell you if they know what to do. I'm missing you, and it's no joke that you aren't on here. Miss you tons. Love Susan xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Obviously tighter than a fish's a*******. xxxx


Or a Bears bum


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> What am I missing here? I must have missed something...


Jacky put her knitted bear up for a raffle prize, proceeds to go to charity but sadly, she hasn't had many takers cos they're a tight lot up there!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for relaying that message.
> We are losing our sisters!!! I'm hoping this gets fixed soon.


It would be a shame, but if we lose anyone else it may pay us to swop to ravelry or anything else?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We have opossums. They are great tick eating critters.
> Are you allowed to have chickens where you live? Get a pet silky chicken and it will eat ALL the bugs in your backyard.


They aren't real are they?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Jacky put her knitted bear up for a raffle prize, proceeds to go to charity but sadly, she hasn't had many takers cos they're a tight lot up there!!! xxxx


That's a shame.......up north......here....... Someone would just pinch the bear...????


----------



## grandma susan

I've just had a text message from Lynn and she's coming round to sit in the garden tomorrow afternoon. So that's something else to look forward to. Then I have the bins to put out.....


----------



## grandma susan

I'm just hearing of an attack in London out side Alexandra palace, but that's as much as I know....I could be wrong. Have you heard june


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> What am I missing here? I must have missed something...


The bear in medical scrubs I knitted I put up for a raffle for Air Ambulance in the villages around here. Had 3 participants up to now xx.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> That's a shame.......up north......here....... Someone would just pinch the bear...????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm just hearing of an attack in London out side Alexandra palace, but that's as much as I know....I could be wrong. Have you heard june


No but I'll have to check it out, thanks!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No but I'll have to check it out, thanks!! Xxxx


Couldn't find anything. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Couldn't find anything. xxxx


There is an item, it happened on Monday in the grounds of the Palace but they got the bloke, he did the same thing on 11th March. The attacks were on women so you can guess the nature! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> We have opossums. They are great tick eating critters.
> Are you allowed to have chickens where you live? Get a pet silky chicken and it will eat ALL the bugs in your backyard.


Cute chicks


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Weather makes no difference to me.....I just don't iron ????


It's only some of my summer stuff that needs ironing, normally I iron as I need something


----------



## lifeline

I changed the bedding today and put the summer duvet on, hopefully getting to sleep will be easier tonight. I'm beginning to feel hemmed in the closer I get to going back to school on Tuesday, 2½ months off isn't enough, but only 5 weeks to go until we close for the summer holidays


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I changed the bedding today and put the summer duvet on, hopefully getting to sleep will be easier tonight. I'm beginning to feel hemmed in the closer I get to going back to school on Tuesday, 2½ months off isn't enough, but only 5 weeks to go until we close for the summer holidays


You can do it, just keep counting down the days in your head and enjoy the weekends, you'll be fine!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I changed the bedding today and put the summer duvet on, hopefully getting to sleep will be easier tonight. I'm beginning to feel hemmed in the closer I get to going back to school on Tuesday, 2½ months off isn't enough, but only 5 weeks to go until we close for the summer holidays


A lot of schools aren't expecting a lot of the children to come back even if they were open, is your school expecting most of them? xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. Doer brought his children over yesterday. They were excited to see their new home and cannot wait to move in. The 5 year old saw GGpa in the garage and took off running to see him. It was strange to see him stop running about 6 feet away from GGpa and throw him a kiss and hug. How quickly they adapt to the new normal. As Little Guy worked on his honeydo list he made sure to stay several feet away from GGpa at all times. Wondering how this will affect children in the future. Right now they must not touch or hug anyone. Hoping soon the restriction will be lifted, but will they then want to touch or hug anyone?


I hope the kids will re-adapt, otherwise their children might grow up, never knowing what a hug is, and I think that would be a very bad thing, for all concerned!
The Covid hasn't affected some of Australia, very much at all, especially those of us in the outer reaches of the populated areas. The Eastern stakes were affected the most, but my G's still get their hugs, we just don't breathe into, or touch, peoples faces! It is very hard to remember to keep to the rules, when one is for from the regions affected; even when the NEWS is covering the spread, or shrinkage, of the regions & people affected severely, with COVID-19.
I hope you we staying safe and well! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a glorious warm and sunny Norfolk, all doors and windows open already and just a gentle breeze. Will probably brave the big outside world and go shopping tonight, not a lot of TM left for a start and need to stock up on some fresh veg. Will stay away from the meat counter altogether, my freezers are jam packed with meat stuff. Apart from that not a lot planned, will just enjoy the weather and ignore the ironing. Have a lovely and safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. My tomato plants have reached the roof in the conservatory. Everything is growing like mad. It's lovely to have homegrown salad.

Nothing much, except some embroidery, planned for today.

Happy Thursday everyone and stay safe. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and rain and thunder is expected this afternoon to clear out the hot humid weather.
Our covid numbers are now steady but the province has extended the state of emergency until June 7 to keep stores and restaurants closed. Under the original plan, stores were supposed to open 2 weeks after the "shopping by appointment" became available. So some stores say they are opening anyways even though the state of emergency was extended. They figure they'll get enough profits to cover any fines. The province has taken over 5 of the senior and long term care facilities where the army was sent in to help. Included is one facility that was run by the hospital unit in the town beside where I work. They admit that their staff were overwhelmed, but they didnt' send any staff from the hospital to help them.
The circles are being painted in the park in Toronto before the rain starts. The equipment is built in Canada. Once the vehicle runs all over the park and marks the boundaries, it is fully automatic.
Dentists and optometrists can open now if they have all the personal protective equipment. The dentists will not have a problem. They already used that PPE. My optometrist will need to get PPE before opening. Both work by appointment already.
My back yard smells wonderful. All the lilacs are flowering and the Forget-me-not flowers are flowering at their bases. Everything has jumped up during this warm weather.
I bound off the first of my summer tops. This one is made with silk yarn (what possessed me to buy silk yarn?) It was knit top down and was an easy knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My tomato plants have reached the roof in the conservatory. Everything is growing like mad. It's lovely to have homegrown salad.
> 
> Nothing much, except some embroidery, planned for today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and stay safe. Xx


Happy Thursday.
Those are high tomato plants. Our tomatoes are only about 8 inches high.
Enjoy the embroidery.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious warm and sunny Norfolk, all doors and windows open already and just a gentle breeze. Will probably brave the big outside world and go shopping tonight, not a lot of TM left for a start and need to stock up on some fresh veg. Will stay away from the meat counter altogether, my freezers are jam packed with meat stuff. Apart from that not a lot planned, will just enjoy the weather and ignore the ironing. Have a lovely and safe day. xx


Stay safe while shopping. 
Our groceries are still costing more than usual.
Some companies have admitted they have tacked on a pandemic surcharge to the cost to try to recoup some of their lost revenue.
Thank you very much.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope the kids will re-adapt, otherwise their children might grow up, never knowing what a hug is, and I think that would be a very bad thing, for all concerned!
> The Covid hasn't affected some of Australia, very much at all, especially those of us in the outer reaches of the populated areas. The Eastern stakes were affected the most, but my G's still get their hugs, we just don't breathe into, or touch, peoples faces! It is very hard to remember to keep to the rules, when one is for from the regions affected; even when the NEWS is covering the spread, or shrinkage, of the regions & people affected severely, with COVID-19.
> I hope you we staying safe and well! xoxoxo


I saw two children playing on a front yard in my subdivision. As soon as they got close to 6 feet together, they stopped and backed away from each other. But they were chattering away, making up for lost time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A lot of schools aren't expecting a lot of the children to come back even if they were open, is your school expecting most of them? xx


The schools in the country are trying hard to get things ready for September when the students return after the summer break. The country schools do not have the fast internet that is needed for real-time video teaching. They are talking about bringing in portable classrooms so the classes can maintain the six foot distance while in class. Too bad they closed a lot of the smaller schools and turned them into condo units. They could use those schools now.
The city schools are talking about maintaining a mix of online schooling and in person schooling.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I changed the bedding today and put the summer duvet on, hopefully getting to sleep will be easier tonight. I'm beginning to feel hemmed in the closer I get to going back to school on Tuesday, 2½ months off isn't enough, but only 5 weeks to go until we close for the summer holidays


With only 5 weeks to go, why didnt' they just keep the schools closed, especially when a lot of the children won't return.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Cute chicks


My brother used to have some when he was younger. He used to put a harness on his and take it for walks.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and rain and thunder is expected this afternoon to clear out the hot humid weather.
> Our covid numbers are now steady but the province has extended the state of emergency until June 7 to keep stores and restaurants closed. Under the original plan, stores were supposed to open 2 weeks after the "shopping by appointment" became available. So some stores say they are opening anyways even though the state of emergency was extended. They figure they'll get enough profits to cover any fines. The province has taken over 5 of the senior and long term care facilities where the army was sent in to help. Included is one facility that was run by the hospital unit in the town beside where I work. They admit that their staff were overwhelmed, but they didnt' send any staff from the hospital to help them.
> The circles are being painted in the park in Toronto before the rain starts. The equipment is built in Canada. Once the vehicle runs all over the park and marks the boundaries, it is fully automatic.
> Dentists and optometrists can open now if they have all the personal protective equipment. The dentists will not have a problem. They already used that PPE. My optometrist will need to get PPE before opening. Both work by appointment already.
> My back yard smells wonderful. All the lilacs are flowering and the Forget-me-not flowers are flowering at their bases. Everything has jumped up during this warm weather.
> I bound off the first of my summer tops. This one is made with silk yarn (what possessed me to buy silk yarn?) It was knit top down and was an easy knit.


Gorgeous flowers and I like your top, would like to see it on you!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The bear in medical scrubs I knitted I put up for a raffle for Air Ambulance in the villages around here. Had 3 participants up to now xx.


I like him.


----------



## London Girl

Finally able to post on here!! It has taken me about 40 goes on the robot thing, I'm all hot and bothered now!!!

Anyway......Good morning from a warm and sunny London. A lazy start but I shall be social distance walking in the park with my DD later. We are planning lunch in her garden on Sunday to celebrate Liv's 13th birthday, should be interesting, trying to keep SD in place!! 

Not much else to say except to tell you all to have a good one and stay safe!!

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> With only 5 weeks to go, why didnt' they just keep the schools closed, especially when a lot of the children won't return.


I quite agree, it would have been better to be safe than sorry!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> They aren't real are they?


Yes. My brother had some.
They are good mothers so some people keep them with regular chickens because they take such good care of the chicks. (Even if the eggs aren't theirs)


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It would be a shame, but if we lose anyone else it may pay us to swop to ravelry or anything else?


The Ravelry thread is always available, if anyone wants to leave a note there.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Weather makes no difference to me.....I just don't iron ????


My iron is broken. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That was the case in my front garden, as we found when the old fake lawn was dug up for the pipe installation, just a lot of broken bricks, tiles, rocks, it's a wonder anything ever grew on that!!


When we were putting in the lilacs (many years ago) we found a lot of metal straps from the packs of wood frames that were used to build the houses. And a lot of plastic wrap that was used to wrap the wood. There is only a very thin layer of soil in the back.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, it's all important to me, of course, although I can probably slim it all down a bit! It may mean me having to buy another new one if my guy can't get the rebuilt one to work on my laptop :sm16: That was so weird though that it fell to pieces just after you gave me that advice before!!xxxx


Sorry that I was the "harbinger of doom".
If he can't get the drive rebuilt, definitely get another one for backup.
I do think the old physical albums were easier.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, we hit 13C today so we are doing well. Supposed to be 19C tomorrow. I was later than normal getting up but I didn't care really, I always feel a bit guilty but really I can please myself.
> 
> Marg came up this afternoon with some COFFEES and I had an hours chat with her . We sorted out the world. She and j had been to a garden centre this morning but they didn't feel comfortable, so got what they wanted and came home. It's the first time the cars been out in weeks. We are all going to get so used t this. The top and bottom is that we are going to have to be on our guard for many many months to come and we can't live our lives permanently on lock down, but it is quite frightening going out. I've only don crem and friends garden. We will get there.
> 
> Had a lovely day doing sudokus and getting them wrong????. Never mind. Know I love yawl and I hope admin put our friends back on here. I'm catching up now.


I've been anxious when I go out of the house. I'm getting much better at yelling at people, "back off 6 feet", "you're going the wrong way, follow the arrows". That is helping my anxiety.
I had trouble starting my car when it went 2 weeks without moving. I'm still using the tank of gas that I got in March. That may have something to do with difficulty starting.
Vaccines are in the first phase of testing in Canada and someplace in Europe so I'm hoping the testing goes well. I heard the earliest a vaccine could be ready for the public would be July. That would be wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear your numbers are going up again, sadly it means someone - or several someones are not behaving responsibly :sm26: Very sad about the shooting, hard for me to imagine that happening in Canada but of course, it is happening everywhere now. I believe all guns are illegal in the UK except if you have a licence to shoot game. Looking forward to seeing your finish handiwork!! xxxxx


Hunting rifles are allowed in Canada, if you have the proper training and a license and there are rules about how they are stored and transported, but hand guns are only allowed by the police and automatic firearms (machine guns) are only allowed in the military.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't find it, I've got grey. xx


http://www.knitables.com/tyt/

It's at the bottom of the 8 pages of pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> And the loos at the pier and the Lido are open. Worthing welcomes careful visitors.


Our washroom/bathroom/change rooms facilities are not open at any park or beach. Makes staying out for the day difficult. I'm seriously thinking of buying a portable camp toilet. Just pop one of my many tents over it and instant toilet. Just need to add a jug of water and a pail for washing up.


----------



## nitz8catz

I had to throw out 2 boxes of Keurig pods yesterday. They were iced-tea pods, half lemon flavoured and half classic flavoured. They had been stored in a cabinet in the basement, but they tasted like they had been in the basement too long. The lemon was off and the classic flavoured had "extra" flavour. The store that sold those pods is not open (and may not re-open). It was a summer store selling hot tubs, patio furniture and beach equipment.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and make a cup of tea for my card table desk.
Everyone stay safe and have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> http://www.knitables.com/tyt/
> 
> It's at the bottom of the 8 pages of pattern.


Oh thanks, might make one for mine before he goes to his new home. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I was having withdrawal symptoms as I missed you all so much. Anyone can access paradise on a smart phone if they know how to turn off the Wi-Fi. Guess who showed me how to turn off the Wi-Fi 
All is well in my household. Going to try to read and catch up a little bit on what I missed the past few days. It was great that June was keeping me updated. Hope everyone is having a great day and remembering to stay safe


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I was having withdrawal symptoms as I missed you all so much. Anyone can access paradise on a smart phone if they know how to turn off the Wi-Fi. Guess who showed me how to turn off the Wi-Fi
> All is well in my household. Going to try to read and catch up a little bit on what I missed the past few days. It was great that June was keeping me updated. Hope everyone is having a great day and remembering to stay safe


Hurrah, welcome back, I've sure missed you and our food chats :sm23: Not a lot going on here still in lockdown in our house with just the odd sorté for food. Please don't go missing again. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and rain and thunder is expected this afternoon to clear out the hot humid weather.
> Our covid numbers are now steady but the province has extended the state of emergency until June 7 to keep stores and restaurants closed. Under the original plan, stores were supposed to open 2 weeks after the "shopping by appointment" became available. So some stores say they are opening anyways even though the state of emergency was extended. They figure they'll get enough profits to cover any fines. The province has taken over 5 of the senior and long term care facilities where the army was sent in to help. Included is one facility that was run by the hospital unit in the town beside where I work. They admit that their staff were overwhelmed, but they didnt' send any staff from the hospital to help them.
> The circles are being painted in the park in Toronto before the rain starts. The equipment is built in Canada. Once the vehicle runs all over the park and marks the boundaries, it is fully automatic.
> Dentists and optometrists can open now if they have all the personal protective equipment. The dentists will not have a problem. They already used that PPE. My optometrist will need to get PPE before opening. Both work by appointment already.
> My back yard smells wonderful. All the lilacs are flowering and the Forget-me-not flowers are flowering at their bases. Everything has jumped up during this warm weather.
> I bound off the first of my summer tops. This one is made with silk yarn (what possessed me to buy silk yarn?) It was knit top down and was an easy knit.


Beautiful flowers and lovely top! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I quite agree, it would have been better to be safe than sorry!!!


I agree, too! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, what a beautiful day. 20C. That's so so good for the NE..UK.

I've had a pleasent day, I washed some jeans this morning and then texted Karen cos she was on her own and we had a chat through the open window. I was just leaving there when Andrew and little. Brie the dog came in so he made us some hot chocolate and I had to stay a little bit longer. By the time I came home I put my lunch in the micro and enjoined a wonderful sweet and sour chicken.

I watched the news and heard some quite good news about the firm S works for and feel ok about that. The press don't always tell things as it is, but hey....the news is wonderful. Makes things safe for another time. I'm really pleased for them.

Then Lynn came at 2pm and sat in the garden SDing we had Fanta and coffee and a good time and talked like we'd not seen each other for years. Trouble is I can't stand to sit in the sun too long, I'm a shade person but love the heat. So I a had to cover my arms as I could feel them burning. Lynn's as brown as a berry. 78 she is, with her legs up to her Rmpits and a baseball cap on. I think the cap was to hide the fact she's been cutting her own hair.????. Well to be honest I wondered if she was going to go home?. She's great Hahahaha. Tomorrow it's Margaret and Stephen and sue with the shopping. I'm beginning to feel a bit braver, and I don't mind if I have to shop for myself, but they won't hear of it. It won't be long now. 

Are you all clapping the NHS and carers at 8 pm tonight? The news reckons it will be the last one. I doubt it ...we'll do what we like like Cummings. Well, that's my news today, sorry there's not to much but I'm in my bed. Cooling off. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> The bear in medical scrubs I knitted I put up for a raffle for Air Ambulance in the villages around here. Had 3 participants up to now xx.


Aw that's such a shame. ????????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> My iron is broken. :sm17:


Well done bony lass. Excellent !


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I was having withdrawal symptoms as I missed you all so much. Anyone can access paradise on a smart phone if they know how to turn off the Wi-Fi. Guess who showed me how to turn off the Wi-Fi
> All is well in my household. Going to try to read and catch up a little bit on what I missed the past few days. It was great that June was keeping me updated. Hope everyone is having a great day and remembering to stay safe


Oh my bonny lass jinx....I'm so pleased you've come home. I missed you. Glad you are well. And mr wonderful hopefully? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I was having withdrawal symptoms as I missed you all so much. Anyone can access paradise on a smart phone if they know how to turn off the Wi-Fi. Guess who showed me how to turn off the Wi-Fi
> All is well in my household. Going to try to read and catch up a little bit on what I missed the past few days. It was great that June was keeping me updated. Hope everyone is having a great day and remembering to stay safe


Nice to see you back Jinx, missed you. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, what a beautiful day. 20C. That's so so good for the NE..UK.
> 
> I've had a pleasent day, I washed some jeans this morning and then texted Karen cos she was on her own and we had a chat through the open window. I was just leaving there when Andrew and little. Brie the dog came in so he made us some hot chocolate and I had to stay a little bit longer. By the time I came home I put my lunch in the micro and enjoined a wonderful sweet and sour chicken.
> 
> I watched the news and heard some quite good news about the firm S works for and feel ok about that. The press don't always tell things as it is, but hey....the news is wonderful. Makes things safe for another time. I'm really pleased for them.
> 
> Then Lynn came at 2pm and sat in the garden SDing we had Fanta and coffee and a good time and talked like we'd not seen each other for years. Trouble is I can't stand to sit in the sun too long, I'm a shade person but love the heat. So I a had to cover my arms as I could feel them burning. Lynn's as brown as a berry. 78 she is, with her legs up to her Rmpits and a baseball cap on. I think the cap was to hide the fact she's been cutting her own hair.ð¤. Well to be honest I wondered if she was going to go home?. She's great Hahahaha. Tomorrow it's Margaret and Stephen and sue with the shopping. I'm beginning to feel a bit braver, and I don't mind if I have to shop for myself, but they won't hear of it. It won't be long now.
> 
> Are you all clapping the NHS and carers at 8 pm tonight? The news reckons it will be the last one. I doubt it ...we'll do what we like like Cummings. Well, that's my news today, sorry there's not to much but I'm in my bed. Cooling off. Love yawl. Xxxx


Sounds as if you've had a great day. We went yobthe fruit and veg stall in town and hought strawberries and raspberries so will be making some jam tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Mirror

iin oue gaeden all fruit ready no one picked because we live in coutry inb wales I an ill si only birds we are thirty miles from beecon


----------



## SaxonLady

I spent three hours this afternoon in the huge back garden where the twins live. Afternoon tea no less. We did keep the two yard rule. It was wonderful to see them all again. Going again next week.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> You can do it, just keep counting down the days in your head and enjoy the weekends, you'll be fine!! Xxxx


I know, once I'm there I'll be fine just slightly anxious as usual and a feeling of loss for all that free time I've enjoyed


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> A lot of schools aren't expecting a lot of the children to come back even if they were open, is your school expecting most of them? xx


Yes it is, but we are very small in number anyway


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and rain and thunder is expected this afternoon to clear out the hot humid weather.
> Our covid numbers are now steady but the province has extended the state of emergency until June 7 to keep stores and restaurants closed. Under the original plan, stores were supposed to open 2 weeks after the "shopping by appointment" became available. So some stores say they are opening anyways even though the state of emergency was extended. They figure they'll get enough profits to cover any fines. The province has taken over 5 of the senior and long term care facilities where the army was sent in to help. Included is one facility that was run by the hospital unit in the town beside where I work. They admit that their staff were overwhelmed, but they didnt' send any staff from the hospital to help them.
> The circles are being painted in the park in Toronto before the rain starts. The equipment is built in Canada. Once the vehicle runs all over the park and marks the boundaries, it is fully automatic.
> Dentists and optometrists can open now if they have all the personal protective equipment. The dentists will not have a problem. They already used that PPE. My optometrist will need to get PPE before opening. Both work by appointment already.
> My back yard smells wonderful. All the lilacs are flowering and the Forget-me-not flowers are flowering at their bases. Everything has jumped up during this warm weather.
> I bound off the first of my summer tops. This one is made with silk yarn (what possessed me to buy silk yarn?) It was knit top down and was an easy knit.


Beautiful


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> With only 5 weeks to go, why didnt' they just keep the schools closed, especially when a lot of the children won't return.


My class won't return in September, they move on, so it will be a good opportunity to see them one last time


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I was having withdrawal symptoms as I missed you all so much. Anyone can access paradise on a smart phone if they know how to turn off the Wi-Fi. Guess who showed me how to turn off the Wi-Fi
> All is well in my household. Going to try to read and catch up a little bit on what I missed the past few days. It was great that June was keeping me updated. Hope everyone is having a great day and remembering to stay safe


Great to see you back


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well been on my sorté to the shop. Got everything I wanted and even got some flour. Went to the in-store bakery dept. and asked if they had any s/r flour, yes, :sm24: :sm24: so asked for a Kg. He came back with a large bag and said he didn't know how much was in there just scooped it in. Ended up with nearly 2Kg. for 60p. TM all stocked up so if we have to go back into lockdown for any reason I'm ready. They also had fresh runner beans which I haven't had for weeks so I am now a happy bunny. Have a good evening. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if you've had a great day. We went yobthe fruit and veg stall in town and hought strawberries and raspberries so will be making some jam tomorrow. Xx


Yummy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I was having withdrawal symptoms as I missed you all so much. Anyone can access paradise on a smart phone if they know how to turn off the Wi-Fi. Guess who showed me how to turn off the Wi-Fi
> All is well in my household. Going to try to read and catch up a little bit on what I missed the past few days. It was great that June was keeping me updated. Hope everyone is having a great day and remembering to stay safe


Great to see you back, jinx! We've missed you. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another glorious day in Norfolk, it isn't half going to be a shock when the weather changes. Not a lot happening today going to take it easy after my excursion to the shop yesterday. Have a lovely safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another gorgeous day. Started earthing up our potatoes, they are growing like mad. Also the tomatoes. Going to make some strawberry jam today and then more embroidery.

Happy Friday and stay well and safe. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning nice to be able to visit with all you wonderful people again. Yesterday it rained today it is raining and rain is predicted for tomorrow. Doer is moving in rain or no rain. I got my new washer dryer combo and caught up on laundry yesterday 
I have not figured out how to answer individual posts. 
Hope everyone has. Great sunny heLthy day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning nice to be able to visit with all you wonderful people again. Yesterday it rained today it is raining and rain is predicted for tomorrow. Doer is moving in rain or no rain. I got my new washer dryer combo and caught up on laundry yesterday
> I have not figured out how to answer individual posts.
> Hope everyone has. Great sunny heLthy day.


At least you are back with us which is the main thing. Sorry you're having so much rain especially as we seem to be having exceptionally sunny weather here, never mind your turn will come. Just to let you know, an easy dinner today, ham, egg and chips. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning nice to be able to visit with all you wonderful people again. Yesterday it rained today it is raining and rain is predicted for tomorrow. Doer is moving in rain or no rain. I got my new washer dryer combo and caught up on laundry yesterday
> I have not figured out how to answer individual posts.
> Hope everyone has. Great sunny heLthy day.


So lovely you are back with us and Honey Doer will be close at hand. Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

This is what I m doing at the moment. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:57 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Hot and humid again with more thunder this afternoon. Yesterday afternoon we had a lot of rain and some thunder that made the lights flicker. Good thing I'm working on a laptop that can switch to battery.
At one point yesterday before the rain, we had 12 baby squirrels in our yard. Their tails are bigger than their bodies. They're very fast and they a lot of times when they jump, they miss.
We just had 2 chipmunks fighting on the patio. There is a baby chipmunk under one of the feeders and I think mama was defending her baby.
Our gardens are sprouting. Cucumbers, radishes, peas and beans have all popped up after the heat and rain. The grass has also grown and needs another cut this week, if it ever dries out.
On the Covid front, our numbers are up again, but not outside of the Toronto area. Some of the areas to the north, that have not had many cases, are requesting to move to stage 2 of the opening and open stores up again, but Premier Ford says we will all move together, when the cases are steady. I can understand that. It's too easy to drive from one area to another and infect an uninfected area.
My second summer top continues. The yoke section looks a lot bigger than the bottom. Even though I'm using the same yarn, the same needles, the same number of stitches. I hope that it is just an illlusion.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I m doing at the moment. Xx


Yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning nice to be able to visit with all you wonderful people again. Yesterday it rained today it is raining and rain is predicted for tomorrow. Doer is moving in rain or no rain. I got my new washer dryer combo and caught up on laundry yesterday
> I have not figured out how to answer individual posts.
> Hope everyone has. Great sunny heLthy day.


I hope the rain holds out long enough for Doer to move in.
I'm holding up an umbrella with you.
I hope your day gets sunnier.????????????☀????


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another gorgeous day. Started earthing up our potatoes, they are growing like mad. Also the tomatoes. Going to make some strawberry jam today and then more embroidery.
> 
> Happy Friday and stay well and safe. Xxx


Happy Friday.
I can't believe how fast the garden is growing. I hope it produces as well as it grows.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Norfolk, it isn't half going to be a shock when the weather changes. Not a lot happening today going to take it easy after my excursion to the shop yesterday. Have a lovely safe day. xx


Good morning. Have a nice "chill" day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well been on my sorté to the shop. Got everything I wanted and even got some flour. Went to the in-store bakery dept. and asked if they had any s/r flour, yes, :sm24: :sm24: so asked for a Kg. He came back with a large bag and said he didn't know how much was in there just scooped it in. Ended up with nearly 2Kg. for 60p. TM all stocked up so if we have to go back into lockdown for any reason I'm ready. They also had fresh runner beans which I haven't had for weeks so I am now a happy bunny. Have a good evening. xx


That was a good deal for the flour. When there is flour in our grocery stores, it is very expensive.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> My class won't return in September, they move on, so it will be a good opportunity to see them one last time


I think you have been doing a good job keeping in touch with them as best you can.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I spent three hours this afternoon in the huge back garden where the twins live. Afternoon tea no less. We did keep the two yard rule. It was wonderful to see them all again. Going again next week.


I think this summer there will be a lot of garden parties.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if you've had a great day. We went yobthe fruit and veg stall in town and hought strawberries and raspberries so will be making some jam tomorrow. Xx


I'd eat that just the way it is. Maybe add some cream.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, what a beautiful day. 20C. That's so so good for the NE..UK.
> 
> I've had a pleasent day, I washed some jeans this morning and then texted Karen cos she was on her own and we had a chat through the open window. I was just leaving there when Andrew and little. Brie the dog came in so he made us some hot chocolate and I had to stay a little bit longer. By the time I came home I put my lunch in the micro and enjoined a wonderful sweet and sour chicken.
> 
> I watched the news and heard some quite good news about the firm S works for and feel ok about that. The press don't always tell things as it is, but hey....the news is wonderful. Makes things safe for another time. I'm really pleased for them.
> 
> Then Lynn came at 2pm and sat in the garden SDing we had Fanta and coffee and a good time and talked like we'd not seen each other for years. Trouble is I can't stand to sit in the sun too long, I'm a shade person but love the heat. So I a had to cover my arms as I could feel them burning. Lynn's as brown as a berry. 78 she is, with her legs up to her Rmpits and a baseball cap on. I think the cap was to hide the fact she's been cutting her own hair.????. Well to be honest I wondered if she was going to go home?. She's great Hahahaha. Tomorrow it's Margaret and Stephen and sue with the shopping. I'm beginning to feel a bit braver, and I don't mind if I have to shop for myself, but they won't hear of it. It won't be long now.
> 
> Are you all clapping the NHS and carers at 8 pm tonight? The news reckons it will be the last one. I doubt it ...we'll do what we like like Cummings. Well, that's my news today, sorry there's not to much but I'm in my bed. Cooling off. Love yawl. Xxxx


You'll have to get a beach umbrella that you can put up beside your chair. I have a very light one that is easy to carry, and it doubles as a walking stick!
Clap away, if you feel like it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful flowers and lovely top! xxxooo


Thank you. The bleeding hearts are out now, but they are at the back of the yard and there are biting insects under the trees at the back so I'm not going there to get a picture. Also all our ground cover plants are flowering too. There is one spot at the back of the patio where you can smell the lilacs from all the bushes. It's a lovely smell, probably because it is so short lived.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I was having withdrawal symptoms as I missed you all so much. Anyone can access paradise on a smart phone if they know how to turn off the Wi-Fi. Guess who showed me how to turn off the Wi-Fi
> All is well in my household. Going to try to read and catch up a little bit on what I missed the past few days. It was great that June was keeping me updated. Hope everyone is having a great day and remembering to stay safe


Welcome back. I've heard a few people can get on with the cell phone carrier. I guess admin's efforts to unblock have not been wholly successful.


----------



## nitz8catz

One of the long-term care facilities has little crosses on the lawn with the names of everyone who has died at that location. It's horrible to say, but it is a good thing that this place has a large lawn. The families have put flowers and pictures on the crosses.
We have impromptu memorials like this along the highway when people have died in a crash. There was one memorial just west of Port Hope that was tended every year for many many years.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Gorgeous flowers and I like your top, would like to see it on you!!! xxxx


I'll post a picture on me once I've let it have a bath. It will be laying on the patio table under the patio umbrella. Should take a couple of days to dry with this humidity.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to sign off and head to the card table.
Happy Friday. Have a good one.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well been on my sorté to the shop. Got everything I wanted and even got some flour. Went to the in-store bakery dept. and asked if they had any s/r flour, yes, :sm24: :sm24: so asked for a Kg. He came back with a large bag and said he didn't know how much was in there just scooped it in. Ended up with nearly 2Kg. for 60p. TM all stocked up so if we have to go back into lockdown for any reason I'm ready. They also had fresh runner beans which I haven't had for weeks so I am now a happy bunny. Have a good evening. xx


Sounds like a very good shopping trip.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Norfolk, it isn't half going to be a shock when the weather changes. Not a lot happening today going to take it easy after my excursion to the shop yesterday. Have a lovely safe day. xx


We need rain soon, or we will have a water shortage!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning nice to be able to visit with all you wonderful people again. Yesterday it rained today it is raining and rain is predicted for tomorrow. Doer is moving in rain or no rain. I got my new washer dryer combo and caught up on laundry yesterday
> I have not figured out how to answer individual posts.
> Hope everyone has. Great sunny heLthy day.


You should have some of our sun. Later we need some of your rain.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sounds like a very good shopping trip.


It was great, well as great as shopping goes, one thing they didn't have was eggs, usually the have 3 or 4 shelves of them but not one in store yesterday. Easy to get around here anyway. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> We need rain soon, or we will have a water shortage!


According to DH's paper today we shouldn't have shortages because of the very wet winter we had, and then they are asking us not to water lawns.xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

I put a picture of my bear on Watsapp but cannot get it onto here. The twins have him now. They absolutely adore him. Morgana won't let go of him. I hope Morticia has managed a cuddle by now.


----------



## SaxonLady

Wall to wall blue sky yet again. I caught the sun a bit yesterday after four hours, even under the dappled shade of their apple trees. I was exhausted last night. How strange is that.


----------



## jinx

I just put a dozen eggs in the instant pot. In 5 minutes I will have hard boiled eggs. Do you Ever do hash brown potatoes or tater tots?


Barn-dweller said:


> At least you are back with us which is the main thing. Sorry you're having so much rain especially as we seem to be having exceptionally sunny weather here, never mind your turn will come. Just to let you know, an easy dinner today, ham, egg and chips. xx


----------



## jinx

It is very nice to be back. Please forgive my typing errors as they are harder to correct on my phone. It is indeed a blessing to have Doers living next-door. Glad all his work is almost finished and he can get some time to relax.


PurpleFi said:


> So lovely you are back with us and Honey Doer will be close at hand. Xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I m doing at the moment. Xx


Looks great. I recently made jelly in the pot using blackberries. Tastes so much better than store bought.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the umbrella. He may need it. He waited to move in as they would not install in bedroom carpet if there was any furniture In The house. Carpet was to come Wednesday. They called Tuesday and rescheduled. Grr. He had taken a day off of work but was able to get some chores accomplished instead of watching them lay carpet.


nitz8catz said:


> I hope the rain holds out long enough for Doer to move in.
> I'm holding up an umbrella with you.
> I hope your day gets sunnier.????????????☀????


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I put a picture of my bear on Watsapp but cannot get it onto here. The twins have him now. They absolutely adore him. Morgana won't let go of him. I hope Morticia has managed a cuddle by now.


Did you make the stethoscope, I've got the pattern now so might give it a try next. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Welcome back. I've heard a few people can get on with the cell phone carrier. I guess admin's efforts to unblock have not been wholly successful.


If you use your phone on Wi-Fi it can only connect through your carrier. We switch to spectrum and we immediately lost the ability to talk to the forum. When I turn off Wi-Fi on my phone the phone will attach to any tower in the area and send and receive messages from there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I just put a dozen eggs in the instant pot. In 5 minutes I will have hard boiled eggs. Do you Ever do hash brown potatoes or tater tots?


Made them once ages ago and for some reason they weren't a success but might just try them again sometime. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is very nice to be back. Please forgive my typing errors as they are harder to correct on my phone. It is indeed a blessing to have Doers living next-door. Glad all his work is almost finished and he can get some time to relax.


And then catch up on your list for him. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> If you use your phone on Wi-Fi it can only connect through your carrier. We switch to spectrum and we immediately lost the ability to talk to the forum. When I turn off Wi-Fi on my phone the phone will attach to any tower in the area and send and receive messages from there.


This is all too complicated for me. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry that I was the "harbinger of doom".
> If he can't get the drive rebuilt, definitely get another one for backup.
> I do think the old physical albums were easier.


They were but took up so much space and I still have a lot of those in the wardrobe!!! I now have two working hard drives so all I need to do now is remember to keep backing up!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've been anxious when I go out of the house. I'm getting much better at yelling at people, "back off 6 feet", "you're going the wrong way, follow the arrows". That is helping my anxiety.
> I had trouble starting my car when it went 2 weeks without moving. I'm still using the tank of gas that I got in March. That may have something to do with difficulty starting.
> Vaccines are in the first phase of testing in Canada and someplace in Europe so I'm hoping the testing goes well. I heard the earliest a vaccine could be ready for the public would be July. That would be wonderful.


Wouldn't it just! It would set us free!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I was having withdrawal symptoms as I missed you all so much. Anyone can access paradise on a smart phone if they know how to turn off the Wi-Fi. Guess who showed me how to turn off the Wi-Fi
> All is well in my household. Going to try to read and catch up a little bit on what I missed the past few days. It was great that June was keeping me updated. Hope everyone is having a great day and remembering to stay safe


So good to see you back, I missed your pearls of wit and wisdom!! Please thank Doer from all of us! Not quite sure how you would access anything if your WiFi was off but it worked, that's good enough for me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Mirror said:


> iin oue gaeden all fruit ready no one picked because we live in coutry inb wales I an ill si only birds we are thirty miles from beecon


It's a shame Mirror but at least the birds will be having a good feed!! x


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I spent three hours this afternoon in the huge back garden where the twins live. Afternoon tea no less. We did keep the two yard rule. It was wonderful to see them all again. Going again next week.


Does you the world of good, doesn't it?!! The only thing missing is a hug! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I know, once I'm there I'll be fine just slightly anxious as usual and a feeling of loss for all that free time I've enjoyed


But you've made great use of it which is a lot more than I have!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well been on my sorté to the shop. Got everything I wanted and even got some flour. Went to the in-store bakery dept. and asked if they had any s/r flour, yes, :sm24: :sm24: so asked for a Kg. He came back with a large bag and said he didn't know how much was in there just scooped it in. Ended up with nearly 2Kg. for 60p. TM all stocked up so if we have to go back into lockdown for any reason I'm ready. They also had fresh runner beans which I haven't had for weeks so I am now a happy bunny. Have a good evening. xx


Nice one! I had heard that a lot of the bakers were doing that, as it Morrison's? Good old Morrison's!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning nice to be able to visit with all you wonderful people again. Yesterday it rained today it is raining and rain is predicted for tomorrow. Doer is moving in rain or no rain. I got my new washer dryer combo and caught up on laundry yesterday
> I have not figured out how to answer individual posts.
> Hope everyone has. Great sunny heLthy day.


We haven't had much rain for weeks now and the garden is showing it. I water it most evenings but it's not the same as a good downpour! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> And then catch up on your list for him. xx :sm23:


Sadly that is so true. Things keep breaking like water pipes and other things need to be replaced. It is never ending I promised myself I would not ask him to do one thing for at least a month. Of course tonight he has to balance my new washer and put the pantry back in order.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> This is all too complicated for me. xx :sm16:


I did not understand either. Then I realized spectrum internet was being blocked. I was not being blocked. So I turned off spectrum. 
If I remember correctly you do use your cell phone very much?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> One of the long-term care facilities has little crosses on the lawn with the names of everyone who has died at that location. It's horrible to say, but it is a good thing that this place has a large lawn. The families have put flowers and pictures on the crosses.
> We have impromptu memorials like this along the highway when people have died in a crash. There was one memorial just west of Port Hope that was tended every year for many many years.


That must be a very sad sight at the care home but at least the families can do _something_ to commemorate their loved ones! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It was great, well as great as shopping goes, one thing they didn't have was eggs, usually the have 3 or 4 shelves of them but not one in store yesterday. Easy to get around here anyway. xx


Did you have to queue very long to get in? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I'd eat that just the way it is. Maybe add some cream.


Or like this with scones and cream. June and Rebecca have npbeen making scones. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Or like this with scones and cream. June and Rebecca have npbeen making scones. Xx


Yummy! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Happy early evening every one. I've waited for S and S to bring the groceries, they had time for a cup of coffee and off they went. They were going to Ann's with her shopping and calling at Wendy's with some Arran for her.

It's been low 20's C today. Absolutely lovely. I'm all for this. Tomorrows supposed to be the same. My fridge is bursting as is my freezer, so I can isolate if I have to.????. I can go to Stephens from Monday as long as I SD and if I use the toilet I'll clean it???? I shall have to carry brush and cleaner. We are hoping we can all get together for Richards bday and Keith's is the same. He's 80, it's going to be difficult but we can see. I won't be sleeping there for a good while but the nights are light and I can drive in the evening home.

I've been really fancying scones, homemade jam, and clotted cream. I had three ladies off this connections tempting me. They would be Josephine, Rebecca and June. Not one of them offered me one and I was dribbling for one....only joking, I've enjoyed messaging today. 

I'm going to catch up now and I love yawl. Xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

I’ve been making strawberry ham, pies, and shortcake and off to get more. The berries in TN have so much more juice than those from IL so I have had to tweak my Mom’s recipe.

Peaches and tomatoes are coming into season, too. I’m going to be very busy making marinara, salsa, and tomato juice.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> We need rain soon, or we will have a water shortage!


Please don't add where I live in for the rain....I'm enjoying this temperature. I know we need it, but when it comes it forgets to go, a bit like jink's rain.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I put a picture of my bear on Watsapp but cannot get it onto here. The twins have him now. They absolutely adore him. Morgana won't let go of him. I hope Morticia has managed a cuddle by now.


Looks like you may have to do another one saxy????


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Wall to wall blue sky yet again. I caught the sun a bit yesterday after four hours, even under the dappled shade of their apple trees. I was exhausted last night. How strange is that.


I couldn't sleep last night, still awake at 5am ish... Up at 9.15 am which certainly isn't me.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> This is all too complicated for me. xx :sm16:


I stopped trying to understand it when we go to wi if am I thick ?????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Or like this with scones and cream. June and Rebecca have npbeen making scones. Xx


And not sending any to me....????


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been making strawberry ham, pies, and shortcake and off to get more. The berries in TN have so much more juice than those from IL so I have had to tweak my Mom's recipe.
> 
> Peaches and tomatoes are coming into season, too. I'm going to be very busy making marinara, salsa, and tomato juice.


Well, if it keeps you out of Mischief!! It all sounds good to me, well done!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Or like this with scones and cream. June and Rebecca have npbeen making scones. Xx


Here are my scones to go with the jam, I also bought clotted cream to go with them


----------



## PurpleFi

Won't stand the post, but next time I come I'll bring strawberry jam and make some scones. We can hutpy the clotted cream xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Did you have to queue very long to get in? xxxx


No, walked straight in and an empty till when we'd finished. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been making strawberry ham, pies, and shortcake and off to get more. The berries in TN have so much more juice than those from IL so I have had to tweak my Mom's recipe.
> 
> Peaches and tomatoes are coming into season, too. I'm going to be very busy making marinara, salsa, and tomato juice.


Wish I ate fruit things I feel as though I'm missing out on other types of cooking, enjoy. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No, walked straight in and an empty till when we'd finished. xxxx :sm24:


Cool!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Cool!! xxxx


I think timing helps, we usually go around 5ish when a lot of people will be getting their evening meal. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think timing helps, we usually go around 5ish when a lot of people will be getting their evening meal. xxxx


Right! Might be worth a try!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Right! Might be worth a try!! Xxxx


Don't forget if you go on Sunday they close at 4. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Here are my scones to go with the jam, I also bought clotted cream to go with them


They look yummy, Rebecca. :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Having a nice quiet day in again, might even do some knitting :sm23: Have a good weekend and stay safe. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It a blessing she has you for a friend. It's odd that men will run to a store for nails but don't see the hurry for yarn. Knitting has saved me a small fortune in counseling fees. When son says I spent a bit on yarn I say would you rather I gave it to a psychiatrist????


I like that answer, and it is much better to spend. the money on yarn, than on a psychiatrist!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Finished my embroidery and now I'm crocheting some flowers to put on my sunhat.

Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## gsykim

Your garden looks beautiful and peaceful!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget if you go on Sunday they close at 4. xxxx


Hahaha, right! No worries, I'm going Monday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot and sunny London! Have been to the paper shop and also bought some sweeties to decorate Liv's cake. Absolutely nothing else planned for today except hanging out with Flo, we may knit!! 

Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Having a nice quiet day in again, might even do some knitting :sm23: Have a good weekend and stay safe. xx


Morning. Hope you enjoy your sunny Saturday. Knitting sounds like an unusual way to spend the day. Hope you have fun.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Finished my embroidery and now I'm crocheting some flowers to put on my sunhat.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


Your pictures are bright and cheerful. I'll be spending my Saturday out in my backyard enjoying the trees leaves and occasionally son Sunshine. 
I love you the way you put colors together. You have a real talent for that but I bet you knew that


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London! Have been to the paper shop and also bought some sweeties to decorate Liv's cake. Absolutely nothing else planned for today except hanging out with Flo, we may knit!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning. I hope you and Flo have an enjoyable day. I know whenever I'm with Flo we have a good time. I haven't knit anything in the last week but I think today's the day to pick up the needles.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you and Flo have an enjoyable day. I know whenever I'm with Flo we have a good time. I haven't knit anything in the last week but I think today's the day to pick up the needles.


Knitting in your backyard, what could be nicer?!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Knitting in your backyard, what could be nicer?!! xxxx


What would be nicer? It might be nicer to leave the yard and go to the yarn shop and knit with my friends. However that is not to be for sometime yet.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your sunny Saturday. Knitting sounds like an unusual way to spend the day. Hope you have fun.


Actually it's quite fun sitting and knitting you should try it some time, you might like it. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> What would be nicer? It might be nicer to leave the yard and go to the yarn shop and knit with my friends. However that is not to be for sometime yet.


Awww, I know, I missed going to York and knitting with my friends too but we'll get there and probably appreciate it all the more!! :sm09: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Awww, I know, I missed going to York and knitting with my friends too but we'll get there and probably appreciate it all the more!! :sm09: :sm24: xxxx


So true. We never realize what we have until it is taken away. Alas it appears many have already forgotten how everyone came together at the start of the quarantine. Many places are opening with restrictions and the number of cases keeps climbing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> So true. We never realize what we have until it is taken away. Alas it appears many have already forgotten how everyone came together at the start of the quarantine. Many places are opening with restrictions and the number of cases keeps climbing.


I think that will happen here too, I'm keeping well out of it. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually it's quite fun sitting and knitting you should try it some time, you might like it. xx :sm23:


????I go through streaks where I knit a lot and then for weeks I do not knit a stitch. Right now I am not in the knitting mood. However I did cast on a hat this morning. It is lime green and hot pink yarn. I figured those colors. Would perk me up. I tend to use bright colors for toddlers hats. I figure they can be seen better when they are out and about.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> ????I go through streaks where I knit a lot and then for weeks I do not knit a stitch. Right now I am not in the knitting mood. However I did cast on a hat this morning. It is lime green and hot pink yarn. I figured those colors. Would perk me up. I tend to use bright colors for toddlers hats. I figure they can be seen better when they are out and about.


Wow, striking colours. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> So true. We never realize what we have until it is taken away. Alas it appears many have already forgotten how everyone came together at the start of the quarantine. Many places are opening with restrictions and the number of cases keeps climbing.


Yes indeed, it's hard to visualise where and when this will all end but I keep telling myself I'm so much better off than many, I have a roof over my head, food in the kitchen and good company!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> ????I go through streaks where I knit a lot and then for weeks I do not knit a stitch. Right now I am not in the knitting mood. However I did cast on a hat this morning. It is lime green and hot pink yarn. I figured those colors. Would perk me up. I tend to use bright colors for toddlers hats. I figure they can be seen better when they are out and about.


I'm the same, I can cope with the really easy stuff that I can do while talking or watching TV (yes, I'm talking about the mitred square blankets again!) but I am finding hard to make myself pick up the afghan squares, they take concentration that I haven't got at the moment! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've had a full day and as happy as a King. Marg came up and we sat in the garden with fruit juice and coffee. We've decided what the world needs and who needs to be in and out of important matters. Then Andrew and Michelle had been to Asda and got me some coffee! And choc ice lollies. And cheese slices, the plastic King for my ham and cheese sandwich. I keep thinking its Sunday today. Then I had a great video link with Josephine and now taken my happy pills and lying on the bed in this 15C . Thera been a cool breeze but I'm not complaining.

Marg is excited about seeing baby Alex tomorrow. It's lovely to see. She's got mats and chairs and alsorts out side ready for them. She's a day out but is a better day than Monday for everyone. 

I'm going to see Karen in the morning and then I've to see Albert, Wendy and I'm going to have an afternoon at the family's. This week. Remember I love yawl. I'm going to catch up while balancing a choc ice cream lolly . Xx


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Here are my scones to go with the jam, I also bought clotted cream to go with them


Mmmmm


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Your pictures are bright and cheerful. I'll be spending my Saturday out in my backyard enjoying the trees leaves and occasionally son Sunshine.
> I love you the way you put colors together. You have a real talent for that but I bet you knew that


She's done exams bless her and she is clever. I haven't and I'm not.....????


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from what's going to be another hot day here in Arizona. We're expected to be up around 108F here again today. Don't have a lot planned for today other than doing the laundry. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from what's going to be another hot day here in Arizona. We're expected to be up around 108F here again today. Don't have a lot planned for today other than doing the laundry. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam 108' sounds pretty hot to me love, hope you're coping with it OK! Lots of cold drinks for you, methinks!! ???? Xxxx ????❤????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam 108' sounds pretty hot to me love, hope you're coping with it OK! Lots of cold drinks for you, methinks!! ???? Xxxx ????❤????


Thanks, June! Yes, it is hot! Thankfully we have the air conditioning to turn on when it gets too warm in the house. Definitely lots of cold drinks for me. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you make the stethoscope, I've got the pattern now so might give it a try next. xx


Not yet, but I must because I promised the twins.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We haven't had much rain for weeks now and the garden is showing it. I water it most evenings but it's not the same as a good downpour! xxxx


Alan's putting two bucketfulls on every evening. It's soon going to beat last year's show.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Sadly that is so true. Things keep breaking like water pipes and other things need to be replaced. It is never ending I promised myself I would not ask him to do one thing for at least a month. Of course tonight he has to balance my new washer and put the pantry back in order.


Hi sister. I had a broken waste pipe in one of my kitchen sinks today (I have a double sink double drainer along the wall under a window.) and Alan was able to fix it quite quickly. My honey-do lives with me!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That must be a very sad sight at the care home but at least the families can do _something_ to commemorate their loved ones! xxxx


For a happier sight one of our fairly local homes arranged a very clever drive-by for their residents and families. The residents sat about 20 feet apart and their families drove up to 6 feet away and had a good conversation. They looked so happy.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Happy early evening every one. I've waited for S and S to bring the groceries, they had time for a cup of coffee and off they went. They were going to Ann's with her shopping and calling at Wendy's with some Arran for her.
> 
> It's been low 20's C today. Absolutely lovely. I'm all for this. Tomorrows supposed to be the same. My fridge is bursting as is my freezer, so I can isolate if I have to.????. I can go to Stephens from Monday as long as I SD and if I use the toilet I'll clean it???? I shall have to carry brush and cleaner. We are hoping we can all get together for Richards bday and Keith's is the same. He's 80, it's going to be difficult but we can see. I won't be sleeping there for a good while but the nights are light and I can drive in the evening home.
> 
> I've been really fancying scones, homemade jam, and clotted cream. I had three ladies off this connections tempting me. They would be Josephine, Rebecca and June. Not one of them offered me one and I was dribbling for one....only joking, I've enjoyed messaging today.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now and I love yawl. Xxxxx


Four of us actually. I had home-made scones with jam and cream when I visited the twins on Thursday.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Looks like you may have to do another one saxy????


By now they should have learned to share. My next big project is to be Paddington Bear, as requested months ago by Morgana. The problems I've had finding a pattern!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Won't stand the post, but next time I come I'll bring strawberry jam and make some scones. We can hutpy the clotted cream xxx


You should always hutpy clotted cream.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Finished my embroidery and now I'm crocheting some flowers to put on my sunhat.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


Your holiday destination is great. I know 'cos I've been there.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> She's done exams bless her and she is clever. I haven't and I'm not.....????


Yes I've got a certificate, or as Mr P puts it I've been certified!????


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> You should always hutpy clotted cream.


Haven't a clue what I mean. Typolitis strikes again!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> For a happier sight one of our fairly local homes arranged a very clever drive-by for their residents and families. The residents sat about 20 feet apart and their families drove up to 6 feet away and had a good conversation. They looked so happy.


Saw that on tv. Happy event xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> You should always hutpy clotted cream.


????????????❤


----------



## grandma susan

Girls....I'm sorry but I can't send any cards at the moment because it seems Jacquie Lawson is having problems. I'll try later


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Hi sister. I had a broken waste pipe in one of my kitchen sinks today (I have a double sink double drainer along the wall under a window.) and Alan was able to fix it quite quickly. My honey-do lives with me!


Mine does, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Girls....I'm sorry but I can't send any cards at the moment because it seems Jacquie Lawson is having problems. I'll try later


No worries, they are a joy to receive but we'll get by for now!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Mine does, too! :sm02: xxxooo


I have no idea where mine lives!!! :sm16: :sm19: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> No worries, they are a joy to receive but we'll get by for now!! xxxxx


Ditto from me. It's so thoughtful of you to do it for us, Susan. :sm24: ????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have no idea where mine lives!!! :sm16: :sm19: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Haven't a clue what I mean. Typolitis strikes again!


You meant buy. I'm good at translating typolitis.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I have no idea where mine lives!!! :sm16: :sm19: :sm23: xxxx


over the rainbow?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have no idea where mine lives!!! :sm16: :sm19: :sm23: xxxx


Or me. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but warm and airless Norfolk, got all the doors and windows open to try and find some air. Finished the Teletubbies last night and guess what, I've started another gnome, they certainly are addictive. Have a good and safe day. xx


These are cute. Will be cuddled I'm sure.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Is that a Russian join Polly? I have never tried it but may give it a go next time I have to join!!! xxxx


I just reviewed Russian join on you tube and wish I'd remembered to do that as I was knitting but I didn't. When I was done what I did was I looked on the purl side and where I'd knotted the two colors I split the yarn into 2 strands and 2 other strands and with a small crochet hook I pulled the 2 strands into the purl bumps trying to copy the path. Then did the same with the other 2 strands in a different direction. At first I used a needle but the strand was so short I had to keep retreading the needle so I used the 3 inch long 3mm hook with a Knitting point on the other end. It would work with any small hook I think. It doesn't show on the front and hardly can see it on the back. Might not have needed the knot to begin with but I'm not sure if it would come out if unknotted . Probably not.the Russian join would have been better maybe. 
I'm trying to understand a knit lace shawl pattern which I've blurred part of the explanation when I photoed the chart from a library book. The chart has a box in yellow and 3 triangle sections which I think are the border. I've contacted the library to see if I can request the book again but I think they are closed due to virus mandate. It's so beautiful. kind of like knit paisley swirls. Ive done simpler lace and if the steps were written I'd be ok. Probably were but I didn't photo that. hmm. Here in addition to corona and my cancer and son's croans acting up we have had an African American killed by a police man holding him down at his neck til he died. The cities where there are protests are being burned and looted and a police station was burned down. Others are peacefully demonstrating for good reason I believe. We have friends who are policemen and would never do that to a person. And I feel sorry for the community store owners many of whom are African American and are having their property stolen or wrecked. News says they think people who are doing this are not part of the demonstrators but showed up to do their mess. I don't know if it's carried on your news. Also I think my uti is still not cured and on Saturday I can't get a doctor. 
Glad you reminded me of the Russian join. It's very helpful. I want to make the shawl for the doctors I'm seeing but might have to do a cowl or different shawl. None on my pdf shelf are appealing to me as of now. But I got a book from dearemors with stuffed animals that I might do just for comfort to me.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Mine does, too! :sm02: xxxooo


Remember to appreciate that they are able physically to do what needs to be done. When they can no longer do it it is painful for them and for you.


----------



## Islander

Mav have a look at this link , I feel for this young man. 
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/covid-19-nb-pei-border-kaden-webb-1.5591526


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, am trying to find the energy to do the ironing, perhaps I'll start it before I'm fully awake and realise what I'm doing. Nothing to do in the kitchen this morning so no excuse really. Have a lovely safe day. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> over the rainbow?


Very possibly!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Remember to appreciate that they are able physically to do what needs to be done. When they can no longer do it it is painful for them and for you.


Sadly, mine was almost never a Honeydoer, even when he was fit. I'm sure he must have other good qualities though although I can't actually bring any to mind at the moment!! Don't worry, if he were to read this, he would laugh!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mav have a look at this link , I feel for this young man.
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/covid-19-nb-pei-border-kaden-webb-1.5591526


That's really very sad for him and based on the report, sounds very unfair!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Polly, maybe there's a similar shawl on Ravelry for you? Heard about that dreadful incident on our news, so many evil people taking advantage of the situation, just awful. Keep drinking plenty of water, flush that UTI out!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy day yesterday. Garden centre delivery of soil and manure. Moved a lit of pots around. Made a huge batch of pasta sauce and nearly tidied my craft room.

Day of doing not much except starting another embroidery.

Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

We're off to Liv's birthday lunch in a minute, cake and scones all packed up ready to go, see you later!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Remember to appreciate that they are able physically to do what needs to be done. When they can no longer do it it is painful for them and for you.


I really do appreciate the difficulties now, but it makes the doing even more appreciated.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Polly, maybe there's a similar shawl on Ravelry for you? Heard about that dreadful incident on our news, so many evil people taking advantage of the situation, just awful. Keep drinking plenty of water, flush that UTI out!! xxxxx


Has anyone tried cranberry juice for UTIs? I have no personal experience but hear many people say it's very helpful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We're off to Liv's birthday lunch in a minute, cake and scones all packed up ready to go, see you later!!


Looking great. Hope you all enjoy it. Have a good lunch. xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy day yesterday. Garden centre delivery of soil and manure. Moved a lit of pots around. Made a huge batch of pasta sauce and nearly tidied my craft room.
> 
> Day of doing not much except starting another embroidery.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxx


Morning. Hope your sunny Sunday is extremely enjoyable.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Has anyone tried cranberry juice for UTIs? I have no personal experience but hear many people say it's very helpful.


 Think it helps, but science says differently.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/306498


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, am trying to find the energy to do the ironing, perhaps I'll start it before I'm fully awake and realise what I'm doing. Nothing to do in the kitchen this morning so no excuse really. Have a lovely safe day. xx


Morning. I bet by now you've got your ironing completed. Enjoy the rest of your day lazing and relaxing by the pool.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> We're off to Liv's birthday lunch in a minute, cake and scones all packed up ready to go, see you later!!


Fantastic cake. Looks almost good enough to eat.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I bet by now you've got your ironing completed. Enjoy the rest of your day lazing and relaxing by the pool.


Yep, ironing done, dinner over unfortunately no pool but intend to laze. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:01 am EST and 9'c (48'f). A far cry from the 30'c weather we had a couple of days ago. There is a cold wind blowing. I had to turn the heating back on.
I had to frog out 16 rows of the yoke of the two piece top. I ended up with more stitches on one side of the yoke than the other. That will teach me for not counting occasionally.

eta: Fixed temperatures. Don't know how ' became 6 characters


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Has anyone tried cranberry juice for UTIs? I have no personal experience but hear many people say it's very helpful.


I have had phases of suffering with this ghastly malady and can honestly say it was no help at all! The sachets from the pharmacy can make one more comfortable but the only cure for me is ABs :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Think it helps, but science says differently.
> 
> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/306498


I suspect it may help some but not everyone, me included!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, ironing done, dinner over unfortunately no pool but intend to laze. xx


Laundry done, lawn mowed and clippings collected from front yard (it was really long).
Lawnmowers cleaned up.
I don't iron.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I suspect it may help some but not everyone, me included!! xxxx


It probably also depends on the severity of the infection.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Fantastic cake. Looks almost good enough to eat.


...and it WAS!!!! Had a great couple of hours. Not easy observing SD but we did it, had a lovely catch up with them all, had a lovely afternoon tea in the garden, all was good. I so love my kids and grandkids, I know we all do but just wanted to 'say' it!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We're off to Liv's birthday lunch in a minute, cake and scones all packed up ready to go, see you later!!


That top makes my stomach ache just looking at it. But, well decorated and I'm sure Liv will love it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy day yesterday. Garden centre delivery of soil and manure. Moved a lit of pots around. Made a huge batch of pasta sauce and nearly tidied my craft room.
> 
> Day of doing not much except starting another embroidery.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxx


Happy Sunday.
All of our pots are filled and sprouting. Garden sprouts jumped up 4 inches with all the rain. 
I have some bananas sitting on the countertop waiting to become muffins or something.
All this talk of scones and I want to make some too. 
Today is a good day to bake. It will warm the kitchen up.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:01 am EST and 9'c (48'f). A far cry from the 30'c weather we had a couple of days ago. There is a cold wind blowing. I had to turn the heating back on.
> I had to frog out 16 rows of the yoke of the two piece top. I ended up with more stitches on one side of the yoke than the other. That will teach me for not counting occasionally.
> 
> eta: Fixed temperatures. Don't know how ' became 6 characters


And what are they Mav? Just heard from DS that Marmalady, their calico cat, has been missing for 3 days and they fear she may have been snatched. :sm03: Come home, Marmalady!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That top makes my stomach ache just looking at it. But, well decorated and I'm sure Liv will love it.


We all had a slice with a few sweets then Liv picked the sweets of the rest of it!! I hope her teeth are sound enough to cope with the sugar content!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Sunday.
> All of our pots are filled and sprouting. Garden sprouts jumped up 4 inches with all the rain.
> I have some bananas sitting on the countertop waiting to become muffins or something.
> All this talk of scones and I want to make some too.
> Today is a good day to bake. It will warm the kitchen up.


So sorry it's chilly there! It probably won't help to tell you that it's 26'C here today!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mav have a look at this link , I feel for this young man.
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/covid-19-nb-pei-border-kaden-webb-1.5591526


I saw that. His biggest problem is the RV. RVs aren't considered permanent homes and the eastern provinces won't let you live in one, only vacation. 
Even in BC, they are not considered permanent homes.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/rvs-trailers-illegal-living-1.5247484
Because of the pandemic, no one is allowed to come to the eastern provinces for vacation. The facilities for dumping the waste from the rvs are closed, making a problem for dumping sewage. Proper disposal of sewage is REALLY taken seriously in the eastern provinces. If his new property had the sewer already installed, he probably could go there, but it sounds like there are no facilities hooked up there yet.
One PEI official did say to contact her and she would find some solution within the rules.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I just reviewed Russian join on you tube and wish Iâd remembered to do that as I was knitting but I didnât. When I was done what I did was I looked on the purl side and where Iâd knotted the two colors I split the yarn into 2 strands and 2 other strands and with a small crochet hook I pulled the 2 strands into the purl bumps trying to copy the path. Then did the same with the other 2 strands in a different direction. At first I used a needle but the strand was so short I had to keep retreading the needle so I used the 3 inch long 3mm hook with a Knitting point on the other end. It would work with any small hook I think. It doesnât show on the front and hardly can see it on the back. Might not have needed the knot to begin with but Iâm not sure if it would come out if unknotted . Probably not.the Russian join would have been better maybe.
> Iâm trying to understand a knit lace shawl pattern which Iâve blurred part of the explanation when I photoed the chart from a library book. The chart has a box in yellow and 3 triangle sections which I think are the border. Iâve contacted the library to see if I can request the book again but I think they are closed due to virus mandate. Itâs so beautiful. kind of like knit paisley swirls. Ive done simpler lace and if the steps were written Iâd be ok. Probably were but I didnât photo that. hmm. Here in addition to corona and my cancer and sonâs croans acting up we have had an African American killed by a police man holding him down at his neck til he died. The cities where there are protests are being burned and looted and a police station was burned down. Others are peacefully demonstrating for good reason I believe. We have friends who are policemen and would never do that to a person. And I feel sorry for the community store owners many of whom are African American and are having their property stolen or wrecked. News says they think people who are doing this are not part of the demonstrators but showed up to do their mess. I donât know if itâs carried on your news. Also I think my uti is still not cured and on Saturday I canât get a doctor.
> Glad you reminded me of the Russian join. Itâs very helpful. I want to make the shawl for the doctors Iâm seeing but might have to do a cowl or different shawl. None on my pdf shelf are appealing to me as of now. But I got a book from dearemors with stuffed animals that I might do just for comfort to me.


I used the Russian join on my first summer top. It worked perfectly. This second top used a yarn that I can't do Russian join.
We say all the rioting and protests on the TV. Even a news camera crew was hit by pepper balls when they got too close.
We had a black woman fall from a balcony in Toronto when the police were in her apartment. They had been called by her mother. She did that whenever her daughter had what the mother called "epileptic fits". The daughter would become violent, the police would come handcuff her and take her to the mental health facility for a while. Apparently the daughter said she had to go to the bathroom and returned into the apartment. A couple of cops went with her. She grabbed a knife and tried to hit the cops. They tackled her to the ground. At some point during the struggle, the daughter went to the balcony and over the edge. The mother who was restrained in the hallway says the police threw her off the balcony. Two of her half brothers are trying to incite people to riot. But a peaceful demonstration was held instead with a march to the provincial legislature. The police watchdogs, the SIU, is investigating and the family has hired a lawyer to try to get the police charged with wrongful death.
Do you have the name of the shawl? I have a huge library of patterns. Maybe I have it already.
I really like the stuffies that I made earlier in the pandemic. Kevin and Fred make me happy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So sorry it's chilly there! It probably won't help to tell you that it's 26'C here today!!! xxxx


I'm glad someone is nice and warm. I should put on one of the sweaters that I've made, but that would be un-summerly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We all had a slice with a few sweets then Liv picked the sweets of the rest of it!! I hope her teeth are sound enough to cope with the sugar content!!!


Kids can handle the sugar better than us. They have sweets and run around for an hour or so to burn it off. We had sweets and sit. Which is bad.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> And what are they Mav? Just heard from DS that Marmalady, their calico cat, has been missing for 3 days and they fear she may have been snatched. :sm03: Come home, Marmalady!!!


Poor Marmalady and poor DS.
I've heard to place some of your clothing outside. That kitty may come back in the middle of the night if she smells something familiar.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Girls....I'm sorry but I can't send any cards at the moment because it seems Jacquie Lawson is having problems. I'll try later


I got your card, and Junes' too.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I used the Russian join on my first summer top. It worked perfectly. This second top used a yarn that I can't do Russian join.
> We say all the rioting and protests on the TV. Even a news camera crew was hit by pepper balls when they got too close.
> We had a black woman fall from a balcony in Toronto when the police were in her apartment. They had been called by her mother. She did that whenever her daughter had what the mother called "epileptic fits". The daughter would become violent, the police would come handcuff her and take her to the mental health facility for a while. Apparently the daughter said she had to go to the bathroom and returned into the apartment. A couple of cops went with her. She grabbed a knife and tried to hit the cops. They tackled her to the ground. At some point during the struggle, the daughter went to the balcony and over the edge. The mother who was restrained in the hallway says the police threw her off the balcony. Two of her half brothers are trying to incite people to riot. But a peaceful demonstration was held instead with a march to the provincial legislature. The police watchdogs, the SIU, is investigating and the family has hired a lawyer to try to get the police charged with wrongful death.
> Do you have the name of the shawl? I have a huge library of patterns. Maybe I have it already.
> I really like the stuffies that I made earlier in the pandemic. Kevin and Fred make me happy.


They are probably better company than your usual Co workers!! They're great, look very friendly!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> You should always hutpy clotted cream.


I can't buy clotted cream here. I used to be able to buy it in the British section of one of our groceries, but it hasn't been available since even before the pandemic. I have found a somewhat acceptable substitute. I've been using whipped cream cheese.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Poor Marmalady and poor DS.
> I've heard to place some of your clothing outside. That kitty may come back in the middle of the night if she smells something familiar.


I'll pass that on, thanks!


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> For a happier sight one of our fairly local homes arranged a very clever drive-by for their residents and families. The residents sat about 20 feet apart and their families drove up to 6 feet away and had a good conversation. They looked so happy.


Our homes have been having family come to the windows and have meetings there. Most of our homes don't have big enough yards to have them meet outside.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Hi sister. I had a broken waste pipe in one of my kitchen sinks today (I have a double sink double drainer along the wall under a window.) and Alan was able to fix it quite quickly. My honey-do lives with me!


My mum is the daughter of a plumber. She taught my sister. I get to do the electrical. We all can do wood working. My BIL is a tiler. 
We renovated this entire house and except for one light switch that I couldn't get to work, we did all the work ourselves. (I do know to call the professionals when I've had enough)
Oh and we had professional roofers do the roof because we aren't good with ladders.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> We're off to Liv's birthday lunch in a minute, cake and scones all packed up ready to go, see you later!!


Gorgeous cake, looks very yummy . Enjoy xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, June! Yes, it is hot! Thankfully we have the air conditioning to turn on when it gets too warm in the house. Definitely lots of cold drinks for me. xxxooo


I found some ice tea pods for the Keurig in the basement. Unfortunately I found some ice tea pods in the basement. They tasted like they had been in the basement for too long.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Has anyone tried cranberry juice for UTIs? I have no personal experience but hear many people say it's very helpful.


I have found it helped. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from what's going to be another hot day here in Arizona. We're expected to be up around 108F here again today. Don't have a lot planned for today other than doing the laundry. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Too hot for me, even with cold drinks. I hope your air conditioning holds out.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had a full day and as happy as a King. Marg came up and we sat in the garden with fruit juice and coffee. We've decided what the world needs and who needs to be in and out of important matters. Then Andrew and Michelle had been to Asda and got me some coffee! And choc ice lollies. And cheese slices, the plastic King for my ham and cheese sandwich. I keep thinking its Sunday today. Then I had a great video link with Josephine and now taken my happy pills and lying on the bed in this 15C . Thera been a cool breeze but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Marg is excited about seeing baby Alex tomorrow. It's lovely to see. She's got mats and chairs and alsorts out side ready for them. She's a day out but is a better day than Monday for everyone.
> 
> I'm going to see Karen in the morning and then I've to see Albert, Wendy and I'm going to have an afternoon at the family's. This week. Remember I love yawl. I'm going to catch up while balancing a choc ice cream lolly . Xx


That's great that you can meet up in the garden.
Your temperatures sound like mine. It would be nice if the sun stayed out and didn't keep hiding behind the clouds.
Love you back.
Enjoy your lolly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm the same, I can cope with the really easy stuff that I can do while talking or watching TV (yes, I'm talking about the mitred square blankets again!) but I am finding hard to make myself pick up the afghan squares, they take concentration that I haven't got at the moment! xxxx


I think that was my problem with my yoke. I was watching TV and getting up and down. If I had concentrated (and counted occasionally), the two sides of the yoke would have the same number of stitches.
You need at least a couple of projects on the go, one enjoyable and easy and one that requires concentration.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> They are probably better company than your usual Co workers!! They're great, look very friendly!! Xxxx


Sad to say, I'm not missing my co workers at all.
I am missing the Knitting circle group. It sounds like the knitting circle may have to be virtual for a long time.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off and get something to drink before tackling the yoke again.
Everyone stay safe and have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. It's been another wonderful da for the NE.UK. I had coc with Karen this morning then had lunch. Marg had her baby granddaughter for the first time in 10weeks. ???????? they were there over 2 hours and it pleased our marg. She came up to mine when they went and she was so excited just like a child. I was pleased for her. I got all the stores and all the news, and I now waiting for photos to be posted to me. 

Stephen and sue were going out for a walk this afternoon, and I had a lovely bath and hair wash, even if it is like a work of art to be able to get in and out of the bath.????I plant to see Wendy this week and also go up to Stephens one afternoon but I know Richard and him are working from home, well to be honest sue is too, so I might wait until it's all clear. Well, I e no more news as usual, so I'm going to catch up. Remember I luv yawl xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> I just reviewed Russian join on you tube and wish I'd remembered to do that as I was knitting but I didn't. When I was done what I did was I looked on the purl side and where I'd knotted the two colors I split the yarn into 2 strands and 2 other strands and with a small crochet hook I pulled the 2 strands into the purl bumps trying to copy the path. Then did the same with the other 2 strands in a different direction. At first I used a needle but the strand was so short I had to keep retreading the needle so I used the 3 inch long 3mm hook with a Knitting point on the other end. It would work with any small hook I think. It doesn't show on the front and hardly can see it on the back. Might not have needed the knot to begin with but I'm not sure if it would come out if unknotted . Probably not.the Russian join would have been better maybe.
> I'm trying to understand a knit lace shawl pattern which I've blurred part of the explanation when I photoed the chart from a library book. The chart has a box in yellow and 3 triangle sections which I think are the border. I've contacted the library to see if I can request the book again but I think they are closed due to virus mandate. It's so beautiful. kind of like knit paisley swirls. Ive done simpler lace and if the steps were written I'd be ok. Probably were but I didn't photo that. hmm. Here in addition to corona and my cancer and son's croans acting up we have had an African American killed by a police man holding him down at his neck til he died. The cities where there are protests are being burned and looted and a police station was burned down. Others are peacefully demonstrating for good reason I believe. We have friends who are policemen and would never do that to a person. And I feel sorry for the community store owners many of whom are African American and are having their property stolen or wrecked. News says they think people who are doing this are not part of the demonstrators but showed up to do their mess. I don't know if it's carried on your news. Also I think my uti is still not cured and on Saturday I can't get a doctor.
> Glad you reminded me of the Russian join. It's very helpful. I want to make the shawl for the doctors I'm seeing but might have to do a cowl or different shawl. None on my pdf shelf are appealing to me as of now. But I got a book from dearemors with stuffed animals that I might do just for comfort to me.


I understand why the people are rioting, I feel for them but rioting and violence is never a good way to go. People are very angry. It's on our news also jolly


----------



## grandma susan

I've just been asked if I am a robot and I got trucks today instead of trains


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> We're off to Liv's birthday lunch in a minute, cake and scones all packed up ready to go, see you later!!


Wow June, it looks lovely. You'll all be flying high on those additives hahaha. Happy birthday liv.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I can't buy clotted cream here. I used to be able to buy it in the British section of one of our groceries, but it hasn't been available since even before the pandemic. I have found a somewhat acceptable substitute. I've been using whipped cream cheese.


Good idea, I don't think one can get that over here!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:01 am EST and 9'c (48'f). A far cry from the 30'c weather we had a couple of days ago. There is a cold wind blowing. I had to turn the heating back on.
> I had to frog out 16 rows of the yoke of the two piece top. I ended up with more stitches on one side of the yoke than the other. That will teach me for not counting occasionally.
> 
> eta: Fixed temperatures. Don't know how ' became 6 characters


What's fiddle Heads?


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Remember to appreciate that they are able physically to do what needs to be done. When they can no longer do it it is painful for them and for you.


I imagine it is. I watch my stepfather continuing to do things (he's 87 now) and it's a slow and painful process for him. And, yes, there are some things he just can't do any longer. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> And what are they Mav? Just heard from DS that Marmalady, their calico cat, has been missing for 3 days and they fear she may have been snatched. :sm03: Come home, Marmalady!!!


I hope he comes home soon.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Wow June, it looks lovely. You'll all be flying high on those additives hahaha. Happy birthday liv.


Thanks dear! A picture from this afternoon, the family one will be on for about 5 minutes (sorry, it's gone!) as I'm asked not to put the kids on the internet, understandably!!


----------



## grandma susan

We are 14C, but that's ok for us up here. Just nice to see so bluey blue skies and sun.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's really very sad for him and based on the report, sounds very unfair!! xxxx


I agree -- it's incredibly sad for him and does sound very unfair. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We're off to Liv's birthday lunch in a minute, cake and scones all packed up ready to go, see you later!!


Lovely cake. Enjoy your time with the family. Wishing Liv a very Happy Birthday!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely cake. Enjoy your time with the family. Wishing Liv a very Happy Birthday!!! xxxooo


Check out my new photos before I have to take the kids off!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> And what are they Mav? Just heard from DS that Marmalady, their calico cat, has been missing for 3 days and they fear she may have been snatched. :sm03: Come home, Marmalady!!!


Oh, no! I hope they can find her soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I got your card, and Junes' too.


I did, too, and thank you both! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! A couple of pictures from this afternoon, the family one will be on for about 5 minutes as I'm asked not to put the kids on the internet, understandably!!


Wow how those children have grown, they look happy enough. Pat looks well too. Xx I understand about you taking it off. I get told what not to put on. And they just about not teenagers anymore.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wonderful photos, June.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Wow how those children have grown, they look happy enough. Pat looks well too. Xx I understand about you taking it off. I get told what not to put on. And they just about not teenagers anymore.


Thanks, that photo is going on the wall at some point!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful photos, June.


Thanks Jeanette!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Too hot for me, even with cold drinks. I hope your air conditioning holds out.


So far, so good! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! I hope they can find her soon. xxxooo


Me too, Sadly there is a market for cats and dogs over there and not as pets.......... :sm06: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! A picture from this afternoon, the family one will be on for about 5 minutes (sorry, it's gone!) as I'm asked not to put the kids on the internet, understandably!!


Wonderful photo of you and Pat! Sorry I missed the one of the family. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Check out my new photos before I have to take the kids off!! xxxx


Didn't make it to that photo in time. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Me too, Sadly there is a market for cats and dogs over there and not as pets.......... :sm06: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


I know. :sm03: :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! A picture from this afternoon, the family one will be on for about 5 minutes (sorry, it's gone!) as I'm asked not to put the kids on the internet, understandably!!


Delicious looking tea, good picture of the two of you


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday to Liv


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Delicious looking tea, good picture of the two of you


Thank you, I like it too! I don't think Pat had any idea it was being taken!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday to Liv


I will pass it on!! Lucky girl gets two birthdays, the real one is tomorrow and she has her BFF visiting tomorrow!! Xxxx ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Laundry done, lawn mowed and clippings collected from front yard (it was really long).
> Lawnmowers cleaned up.
> I don't iron.


We've deserved the afternoon off. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> What's fiddle Heads?


A type of edible fern. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! A picture from this afternoon, the family one will be on for about 5 minutes (sorry, it's gone!) as I'm asked not to put the kids on the internet, understandably!!


Ooh that looks yummy, especially the sandwiches. :sm23: You can have the cakes. Must admit your hair does look long in that picture. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Check out my new photos before I have to take the kids off!! xxxx


Missed them. xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:01 am EST and 9'c (48'f). A far cry from the 30'c weather we had a couple of days ago. There is a cold wind blowing. I had to turn the heating back on.
> I had to frog out 16 rows of the yoke of the two piece top. I ended up with more stitches on one side of the yoke than the other. That will teach me for not counting occasionally.
> 
> eta: Fixed temperatures. Don't know how ' became 6 characters


ahh.. fiddleheads, love em. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> And what are they Mav? Just heard from DS that Marmalady, their calico cat, has been missing for 3 days and they fear she may have been snatched. :sm03: Come home, Marmalady!!!


That's a beautiful cat, I hope she shows up soon, is she an indoor cat June? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I saw that. His biggest problem is the RV. RVs aren't considered permanent homes and the eastern provinces won't let you live in one, only vacation.
> Even in BC, they are not considered permanent homes.
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/rvs-trailers-illegal-living-1.5247484
> Because of the pandemic, no one is allowed to come to the eastern provinces for vacation. The facilities for dumping the waste from the rvs are closed, making a problem for dumping sewage. Proper disposal of sewage is REALLY taken seriously in the eastern provinces. If his new property had the sewer already installed, he probably could go there, but it sounds like there are no facilities hooked up there yet.
> One PEI official did say to contact her and she would find some solution within the rules.


All those reasons are understandable... he didn't do his homework. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I really like the stuffies that I made earlier in the pandemic. Kevin and Fred make me happy.


What is that little cute creature called.. it reminds me of that little animated imp on the Canadian comedy show "Just for laughs" xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> We're off to Liv's birthday lunch in a minute, cake and scones all packed up ready to go, see you later!!


Wow, now that's a cake! :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! A picture from this afternoon, the family one will be on for about 5 minutes (sorry, it's gone!) as I'm asked not to put the kids on the internet, understandably!!


Great picture June, what a spread. Hope you had a great time. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's a beautiful cat, I hope she shows up soon, is she an indoor cat June? xoxoxo


No Trish but she seldom wanders far. Ds says there have been a few cats and dogs snatched in the area recently and doesn't think they'll see her again. They're all davastated ????xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Wow, now that's a cake! :sm02: xoxo


Stop drooling. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Great picture June, what a spread. Hope you had a great time. xoxox


Yeah we did thanks, only a couple of hours but it was lovely!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Wow, now that's a cake! :sm02: xoxo


Thank you, it went down well, in every sense!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, nothing planned so will just chill and knit. Have a good, safe one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! A picture from this afternoon, the family one will be on for about 5 minutes (sorry, it's gone!) as I'm asked not to put the kids on the internet, understandably!!


That is a gorgeous photo xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Planted out a load of tomato plants yesterday. So I'm having a change today and will start another embroidery.

Creative Chaos whatsapp this morning.

Happy Monday everyone xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Weather makes no difference to me.....I just don't iron ????


Niether do I! ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My tomato plants have reached the roof in the conservatory. Everything is growing like mad. It's lovely to have homegrown salad.
> 
> Nothing much, except some embroidery, planned for today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone and stay safe. Xx


when I still lived with my parents, Mom and dad grew all of Salad Veggies, and even though I don't eat many veggies, the ones I do eat, had so much more flavour, than those bought from the stores. When we moved, and had stove bought veggies, it was like all of the flavour had been removed from the plant, and it made trying to eat thenm, evenharder to do! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It's cloudy and rain and thunder is expected this afternoon to clear out the hot humid weather.
> Our covid numbers are now steady but the province has extended the state of emergency until June 7 to keep stores and restaurants closed. Under the original plan, stores were supposed to open 2 weeks after the "shopping by appointment" became available. So some stores say they are opening anyways even though the state of emergency was extended. They figure they'll get enough profits to cover any fines. The province has taken over 5 of the senior and long term care facilities where the army was sent in to help. Included is one facility that was run by the hospital unit in the town beside where I work. They admit that their staff were overwhelmed, but they didnt' send any staff from the hospital to help them.
> The circles are being painted in the park in Toronto before the rain starts. The equipment is built in Canada. Once the vehicle runs all over the park and marks the boundaries, it is fully automatic.
> Dentists and optometrists can open now if they have all the personal protective equipment. The dentists will not have a problem. They already used that PPE. My optometrist will need to get PPE before opening. Both work by appointment already.
> My back yard smells wonderful. All the lilacs are flowering and the Forget-me-not flowers are flowering at their bases. Everything has jumped up during this warm weather.
> I bound off the first of my summer tops. This one is made with silk yarn (what possessed me to buy silk yarn?) It was knit top down and was an easy knit.


Mav, are the tops that are made with silk, cool to wear during the summer? E was given a silk top once, but I couldn't even touch it, because of the way the fabric was woven. I haven't had the opportunity to even touch anything knitted in silk, but I have quite a bit of silk, in my stash, to spin up to make some tops for myself, so I am hoping that I can touch it, otherwise I will be making something for one of my girls!????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I saw two children playing on a front yard in my subdivision. As soon as they got close to 6 feet together, they stopped and backed away from each other. But they were chattering away, making up for lost time.


The younger ones will learn these rules, for better than any of the other age groups, I think! I just hope they will relearn a safer way to hug each other!????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 7'C (45'F). What happened to seasonal temperatures? At least it didn't snow last night. I had to bring the sago palm in last night. Temperatures are supposed to rebound today with sunshine. 
The plants in the raised gardens continue to shoot up. My lettuce in my lettuce tent is not growing as quickly. It likes cooler weather. It may just sprout now.
Our new covid cases have stabilized just under 400 per day in this province as the re-openings continue. I got an email from my LYS that they are re-opening, but only allowing 4 people in the store at a time, and you must wear a mask. One of the long-term care homes north of Toronto has been taken over by the province after 80 patients had to be removed to hospital.
I didn't get my mask done over the weekend. I also didn't get my tax submission done either. I got it started. It shouldn't take too long to finish after work.
My yoke is proceeding slowly as I'm counting all the way.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The younger ones will learn these rules, for better than any of the other age groups, I think! I just hope they will relearn a safer way to hug each other!????????


I remember seeing a movie about one of the chinese emperors who became an emperor when he was a child. No one was permitted to touch him but he craved hugs, so the people around him raised a long piece of silk and hugged him through the silk. That might work now. Silk is very tightly knit/woven.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Finally able to post on here!! It has taken me about 40 goes on the robot thing, I'm all hot and bothered now!!!
> 
> Anyway......Good morning from a warm and sunny London. A lazy start but I shall be social distance walking in the park with my DD later. We are planning lunch in her garden on Sunday to celebrate Liv's 13th birthday, should be interesting, trying to keep SD in place!!
> 
> Not much else to say except to tell you all to have a good one and stay safe!!
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


June, I really hate that Robot checker, every time I get one, I get Eddy to do it for me, because I have a snowflakes chance in H*ll, of being able to see what those photos are, as they are tiny on my phone, and won't enlarge!
If the shops/Restaurants are open for business now, wouldn't they have all of that type of thing be sorted, for the customers?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Mav, are the tops that are made with silk, cool to wear during the summer? E was given a silk top once, but I couldn't even touch it, because of the way the fabric was woven. I haven't had the opportunity to even touch anything knitted in silk, but I have quite a bit of silk, in my stash, to spin up to make some tops for myself, so I am hoping that I can touch it, otherwise I will be making something for one of my girls!????????


Silk clothing makes me sweat, so I'll let you know how knit silk works with me. I've had other yarn that was silk blend and I didn't have any problem with that yarn. The summer top that I just made was made with slub silk yarn so it is not smooth at all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> when I still lived with my parents, Mom and dad grew all of Salad Veggies, and even though I don't eat many veggies, the ones I do eat, had so much more flavour, than those bought from the stores. When we moved, and had stove bought veggies, it was like all of the flavour had been removed from the plant, and it made trying to eat thenm, evenharder to do! ????????


Having worked on a vegetable farm, I can tell you that those vegetables are picked when they have barely started ripening. Farmers know that the produce will be on trucks and in distribution centres for a long time before they get to the supermarket or grocery store where you will buy it. Produce ripened in fresh air under the sun will taste a lot better than produce ripened in a cardboard box or wooden basket in the back of a truck or inside a facility.
We used to have a lot of tomato/cucumber/onion salads when I was young because a lot of the produce was not acceptable for picking and we could take it home. All the produce going to market had to be perfect.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Planted out a load of tomato plants yesterday. So I'm having a change today and will start another embroidery.
> 
> Creative Chaos whatsapp this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxx


Happy Monday.
Our tomato plants are in their pots and growing.
Enjoy your Chaos.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, nothing planned so will just chill and knit. Have a good, safe one. xx


Enjoy your day with Flo. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> What is that little cute creature called.. it reminds me of that little animated imp on the Canadian comedy show "Just for laughs" xoxox


Kevin is a "Little Happiness Monster"
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-little-kindness-monster


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> ahh.. fiddleheads, love em. xoxox


Too bad I can only get 1 or 2 cuttings. I'd like some way to keep starting them all summer long.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A type of edible fern. xx


Yes. Sprouts of the Ostrich fern in Ontario. They taste like a cross between asparagus and snap peas. They have to be boiled to soften them, then fried in butter. Yum.
The sprouts have a paper covering so its a lot of manual labour to prepare them. But they are easily frozen. We used to go out to the neighbours field by the wandering creek to pick the patches there. After a couple of really hot dry summers, most of their ferns died off. They need water.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We are 14C, but that's ok for us up here. Just nice to see so bluey blue skies and sun.


Sunshine makes every day better.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! A picture from this afternoon, the family one will be on for about 5 minutes (sorry, it's gone!) as I'm asked not to put the kids on the internet, understandably!!


That's a great picture of you both and a wonderful tea.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> What's fiddle Heads?


Fern sprouts of the Ostrich fern.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've just been asked if I am a robot and I got trucks today instead of trains


I think the trucks are easier than the trains.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> The bear in medical scrubs I knitted I put up for a raffle for Air Ambulance in the villages around here. Had 3 participants up to now xx.


He is beautiful! If I loved about 30,000km closer to you, I would order 7 from you, for each of my Dgd', but unfortunately, as you say, the postage is just exorbitant. Not swe if I have spelt that last word correctly, does it have an "h" in it? ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I understand why the people are rioting, I feel for them but rioting and violence is never a good way to go. People are very angry. It's on our news also jolly


It's on our news too.
I liked what the Des Moines Iowa police did. Rather than fighting the protesters, they bent the knee to them and joined their protest.
We had a protest in Toronto that was a peaceful parade. One in Montreal turned violent after dark (maybe these protests should stop at sunset) Once rocks started flying the protesters got pepper sprayed and dispersed.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's been another wonderful da for the NE.UK. I had coc with Karen this morning then had lunch. Marg had her baby granddaughter for the first time in 10weeks. ???????? they were there over 2 hours and it pleased our marg. She came up to mine when they went and she was so excited just like a child. I was pleased for her. I got all the stores and all the news, and I now waiting for photos to be posted to me.
> 
> Stephen and sue were going out for a walk this afternoon, and I had a lovely bath and hair wash, even if it is like a work of art to be able to get in and out of the bath.????I plant to see Wendy this week and also go up to Stephens one afternoon but I know Richard and him are working from home, well to be honest sue is too, so I might wait until it's all clear. Well, I e no more news as usual, so I'm going to catch up. Remember I luv yawl xxx


Love you back.
I'd like to get into my tub, but that is mum's painting area. Her easel is permanently in the tub. (She's a messy painter). Good thing we have a seperate shower stall. Although it is dark, which is why I don't like it. I'd like to replace it with a glass shower enclosure.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself and no one is around to talk to so I'm going to sign off and head to the card table.
Happy Monday.


----------



## Xiang

I will have to finish catching up later, because there's a show about "Monsters in the Deep"!

Have a wonderful day, and all in USA, please stay safe; especially those who live in the ethers affected by the Protests/Riots! They are so scary to see, and the basic reason, is far more than sad! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am watching a show called "*In search of Monsters of the Deep*"; and from what I have seen of some of these deep sea creatures, which come up to the ocean surfaces, during the night; and I have now decided, although I love swimming in the Ocean, I will no longer enter the sea, incase any of these creatures are in the same body of water, that I want to swim in! I really don't want to be eaten, by something I cannot see, or feel, until I am bitten! ???????????? xoxox


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That is a gorgeous photo xxxx


Thank you! Did you see the one of the family? I'll pm it if not!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I remember seeing a movie about one of the chinese emperors who became an emperor when he was a child. No one was permitted to touch him but he craved hugs, so the people around him raised a long piece of silk and hugged him through the silk. That might work now. Silk is very tightly knit/woven.


The Last Emperor? Great film! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, I really hate that Robot checker, every time I get one, I get Eddy to do it for me, because I have a snowflakes chance in H*ll, of being able to see what those photos are, as they are tiny on my phone, and won't enlarge!
> If the shops/Restaurants are open for business now, wouldn't they have all of that type of thing be sorted, for the customers?


Sorry love, not with you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's a great picture of you both and a wonderful tea.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> He is beautiful! If I loved about 30,000km closer to you, I would order 7 from you, for each of my Dgd', but unfortunately, as you say, the postage is just exorbitant. Not swe if I have spelt that last word correctly, does it have an "h" in it? ????????


Looks good to me!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all, I am so late on parade today but have had a productive morning! We got talking about our first trip to Oz in 1992 and I wanted to see the photos again. Could I find them? Well, I did eventually but managed to sort, clear out and tidy a few cupboards in the process!! How on earth do the tops of wardrobes get thick with dust when the doors are always closed?!!! I was going to scan them all onto my hard drive but then decided I couldn't be bothered! I did come across a great stack of letters my DD wrote to me when she was at Uni and then back packing round the world, that kept me occupied for a while!!

I'm going to brave the supermarket shortly, not much else to do this afternoon, it's not a bad day to be standing out in the sun!!

Have a good one everybody, take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank you! Did you see the one of the family? I'll pm it if not!! xx


No just you and Pat xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> He is beautiful! If I loved about 30,000km closer to you, I would order 7 from you, for each of my Dgd', but unfortunately, as you say, the postage is just exorbitant. Not swe if I have spelt that last word correctly, does it have an "h" in it? ????????


yes xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Will be another hot day (102-104F) here in southwest Arizona. Not much planned except a quick (hopefully) trip into town to do a bit of grocery shopping and a stop at the auto parts store. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> June, I really hate that Robot checker, every time I get one, I get Eddy to do it for me, because I have a snowflakes chance in H*ll, of being able to see what those photos are, as they are tiny on my phone, and won't enlarge!
> If the shops/Restaurants are open for business now, wouldn't they have all of that type of thing be sorted, for the customers?


If I get a robot checker I piggyback my answer on the somebody else's reply. There is no way I can see or figure out what the pictures are supposed to be. I have no problem seeing or figuring out anything else in my life and I don't wear glasses. So the only solution I find is to piggyback.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, nothing planned so will just chill and knit. Have a good, safe one. xx


Morning. Hope you are enjoying your day of chilling and dating. Well I said knitting but the phone thinks you're dating. I have virtually nothing to do today except clean up the mess I made Saturday and Sunday. I am cleaning out closets and not finding the exact space to store what I have left over


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Planted out a load of tomato plants yesterday. So I'm having a change today and will start another embroidery.
> 
> Creative Chaos whatsapp this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxx


Happy Monday to you.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> when I still lived with my parents, Mom and dad grew all of Salad Veggies, and even though I don't eat many veggies, the ones I do eat, had so much more flavour, than those bought from the stores. When we moved, and had stove bought veggies, it was like all of the flavour had been removed from the plant, and it made trying to eat thenm, evenharder to do! ????????


Last week I ordered a cucumber and a pepper to add to my salads during the week. I put those things on my salad and had to pick them off as they tasted bitter and strange.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you are enjoying your day of chilling and dating. Well I said knitting but the phone thinks you're dating. I have virtually nothing to do today except clean up the mess I made Saturday and Sunday. I am cleaning out closets and not finding the exact space to store what I have left over


Perhaps your phone has the right idea. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> If I get a robot checker I piggyback my answer on the somebody else's reply. There is no way I can see or figure out what the pictures are supposed to be. I have no problem seeing or figuring out anything else in my life and I don't wear glasses. So the only solution I find is to piggyback.


Can you explain that please jinx, I don't understand! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Last week I ordered a cucumber and a pepper to add to my salads during the week. I put those things on my salad and had to pick them off as they tasted bitter and strange.


Oh no! I just bought peppers and cucumber!!!! :sm06: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been another hot day for u. 17C and I'm enjoying every bit of it, it's meant to change on Wednesday and be cold so I may not get to Stephens on Wednesday, and that's ok, there's plenty other times.

I was jus sitting down with my coffee when the phone in the house rang. It was one of my friends from s and b and we chatted for 17 mins and laughed. She's the girl that came with me to see a medium, can you remember well, that medium tol me nothing of what was to come via this virus. Any way it was good to talk. 

I watched the news while I had lunch and then went off to the cemetery to see Albert. There was a service going on, and this particular cremation has a double decker bus with men in, all with white shirts and black ties. There was a few people went inside. And they had a loud speaker on and the men all stood in a vertical line self distancing and were able to here the service. It was windy there as normal. The creams in a beautiful place and kept so nicely but not sheltered at all. 

Then I went to Wendy's. I took my face mask and my sanitizer and my own coffee and we sat and chattered some today and laughed and Wendy had a good cry. I think she thinks I'm going to go every week, well, I just might. Haha I felt that I was of use to her today as she told me about when Jim, her late husband, died. I think we are quite good together, we certainly were 40yrs ago. So......beware Redcar ......when things get some normality again. I've got the car....disabled badge....which neither of us can walk very far at all. We are ready to do things together. 

That's about it for today. I hope the country hasn't gone crazy today or we'll be back to square one. Hope you've had as good a day as I e had, love yawl.. I'll catch up while eating my choc lolly. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> A type of edible fern. xx


THANKYOU Jackie I'll pass on that. Definitely not for me


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I remember seeing a movie about one of the chinese emperors who became an emperor when he was a child. No one was permitted to touch him but he craved hugs, so the people around him raised a long piece of silk and hugged him through the silk. That might work now. Silk is very tightly knit/woven.


I don't think silk will be good to breath through mav. I don't know for sure.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been another hot day for u. 17C and I'm enjoying every bit of it, it's meant to change on Wednesday and be cold so I may not get to Stephens on Wednesday, and that's ok, there's plenty other times.
> 
> I was jus sitting down with my coffee when the phone in the house rang. It was one of my friends from s and b and we chatted for 17 mins and laughed. She's the girl that came with me to see a medium, can you remember well, that medium tol me nothing of what was to come via this virus. Any way it was good to talk.
> 
> I watched the news while I had lunch and then went off to the cemetery to see Albert. There was a service going on, and this particular cremation has a double decker bus with men in, all with white shirts and black ties. There was a few people went inside. And they had a loud speaker on and the men all stood in a vertical line self distancing and were able to here the service. It was windy there as normal. The creams in a beautiful place and kept so nicely but not sheltered at all.
> 
> Then I went to Wendy's. I took my face mask and my sanitizer and my own coffee and we sat and chattered some today and laughed and Wendy had a good cry. I think she thinks I'm going to go every week, well, I just might. Haha I felt that I was of use to her today as she told me about when Jim, her late husband, died. I think we are quite good together, we certainly were 40yrs ago. So......beware Redcar ......when things get some normality again. I've got the car....disabled badge....which neither of us can walk very far at all. We are ready to do things together.
> 
> That's about it for today. I hope the country hasn't gone crazy today or we'll be back to square one. Hope you've had as good a day as I e had, love yawl.. I'll catch up while eating my choc lolly. Xx


Glad you had a good day and have rediscovered a good friend! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I don't think silk will be good to breath through mav. I don't know for sure.


June I am piggy backing on Susan's message. I will not get the dreaded robot message if I do it this way.


----------



## jinx

Lucky you to have so many Dear friends close to you.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been another hot day for u. 17C and I'm enjoying every bit of it, it's meant to change on Wednesday and be cold so I may not get to Stephens on Wednesday, and that's ok, there's plenty other times.
> 
> I was jus sitting down with my coffee when the phone in the house rang. It was one of my friends from s and b and we chatted for 17 mins and laughed. She's the girl that came with me to see a medium, can you remember well, that medium tol me nothing of what was to come via this virus. Any way it was good to talk.
> 
> I watched the news while I had lunch and then went off to the cemetery to see Albert. There was a service going on, and this particular cremation has a double decker bus with men in, all with white shirts and black ties. There was a few people went inside. And they had a loud speaker on and the men all stood in a vertical line self distancing and were able to here the service. It was windy there as normal. The creams in a beautiful place and kept so nicely but not sheltered at all.
> 
> Then I went to Wendy's. I took my face mask and my sanitizer and my own coffee and we sat and chattered some today and laughed and Wendy had a good cry. I think she thinks I'm going to go every week, well, I just might. Haha I felt that I was of use to her today as she told me about when Jim, her late husband, died. I think we are quite good together, we certainly were 40yrs ago. So......beware Redcar ......when things get some normality again. I've got the car....disabled badge....which neither of us can walk very far at all. We are ready to do things together.
> 
> That's about it for today. I hope the country hasn't gone crazy today or we'll be back to square one. Hope you've had as good a day as I e had, love yawl.. I'll catch up while eating my choc lolly. Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> June I am piggy backing on Susan's message. I will not get the dreaded robot message if I do it this way.


Oh, I see so you 'quote reply' rather than just 'reply', I get it, thank you! The only trouble is it seems to happen to me when sending pms xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

I’ve been making some snacks for a 75th birthday party two house down from us. We’re bringing our own food and drinks (and some for sharing for those so inclined)and chairs to safely socially distance. I made pickle/ham roll ups on toothpicks so no one needs to touch anything and can just grab and go.

I’ve been making strawberry jam and just about anything strawberry I can think of. So, I made a Chicago style cheese cake (Eli’s knock off recipe from The Cheesecake Factory) For the first time and it turned out super served with the strawberry topping. I don’t need all of that I the house either so bite sized pieces in Cupcake papers are going too. 

We’re still doing an hour each day with the grandkids for their e-learning. It’s amazing I get anything else done.

Love to all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been making some snacks for a 75th birthday party two house down from us. We're bringing our own food and drinks (and some for sharing for those so inclined)and chairs to safely socially distance. I made pickle/ham roll ups on toothpicks so no one needs to touch anything and can just grab and go.
> 
> I've been making strawberry jam and just about anything strawberry I can think of. So, I made a Chicago style cheese cake (Eli's knock off recipe from The Cheesecake Factory) For the first time and it turned out super served with the strawberry topping. I don't need all of that I the house either so bite sized pieces in Cupcake papers are going too.
> 
> We're still doing an hour each day with the grandkids for their e-learning. It's amazing I get anything else done.
> 
> Love to all.


Sounds like a good time will be had, wish we could do things like that but don't know enough people yet. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a good time will be had, wish we could do things like that but don't know enough people yet. xx


We hit the jackpot with fantastic neighbors.

Morrie (the birthday "boy")is diabetic so I'm trying to think of things he'll be able enjoy...I know.... Ixnay on the cheesecake.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh, I see so you 'quote reply' rather than just 'reply', I get it, thank you! The only trouble is it seems to happen to me when sending pms xxxx


I seldom send private messages. Just respond to then. Thinking if you look for a private message you receive In the past from that person you could quote reply to that.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I seldom send private messages. Just respond to then. Thinking if you look for a private message you receive In the past from that person you could quote reply to that.


Good thinking and well worth a try!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good thinking and well worth a try!! Xxxx


Evening. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been making some snacks for a 75th birthday party two house down from us. We're bringing our own food and drinks (and some for sharing for those so inclined)and chairs to safely socially distance. I made pickle/ham roll ups on toothpicks so no one needs to touch anything and can just grab and go.
> 
> I've been making strawberry jam and just about anything strawberry I can think of. So, I made a Chicago style cheese cake (Eli's knock off recipe from The Cheesecake Factory) For the first time and it turned out super served with the strawberry topping. I don't need all of that I the house either so bite sized pieces in Cupcake papers are going too.
> 
> We're still doing an hour each day with the grandkids for their e-learning. It's amazing I get anything else done.
> 
> Love to all.


So glad you have settled in so well and obviously love it there, sounds like a lovely feast!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening. xxxx


Morning! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk, might be the last of our sunny spell as we are being threatened with north winds and rain, not sure I remember how to cope with that. Nothing planned, will just enjoy the weather, have a good safe day. xx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> We could have been on that after dh was knocked off his bike, we were linked up, but it all depended on the which doctor he was allocated and if he/she was in the filming


I will have to keep an eye out for him, but I don't know how current the episodes we get, are!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful sweater! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, and all who commented on the jacket; sorry I took so long to get to this, my eyes have been playing up quite a bit; but I dont think my operation will happen in the very near future! Miss 11a tried her jacket on, last week, and she loves it, and is eager to have it finished, so she can wear it whenever she wants to!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to get some strawberries today and make some more jam.

Planted out some of the tomato plants and now we have loads of lovely salad.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if you've had a great day. We went yobthe fruit and veg stall in town and hought strawberries and raspberries so will be making some jam tomorrow. Xx





nitz8catz said:


> I'd eat that just the way it is. Maybe add some cream.


Add some ice cream also!????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> One of the long-term care facilities has little crosses on the lawn with the names of everyone who has died at that location. It's horrible to say, but it is a good thing that this place has a large lawn. The families have put flowers and pictures on the crosses.
> We have impromptu memorials like this along the highway when people have died in a crash. There was one memorial just west of Port Hope that was tended every year for many many years.


We have those memorials also, there are also coloured posts, where there have been accidents, black ones for deaths and red ones (I think) for injured only, there might also be a post for me, some where along the highway to the South, but I haven't foundit yet! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I put a picture of my bear on Watsapp but cannot get it onto here. The twins have him now. They absolutely adore him. Morgana won't let go of him. I hope Morticia has managed a cuddle by now.


You might have to make a second one, for Morticia! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Or like this with scones and cream. June and Rebecca have npbeen making scones. Xx


Ooohh ...... would I love to live very close to you, right now! The jam looks delicious! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Here are my scones to go with the jam, I also bought clotted cream to go with them


Yum ...... I haven't been able to find Clotted Cream here, for a very long time, so I have to buy thickened cream!????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, and all who commented on the jacket; sorry I took so long to get to this, my eyes have been playing up quite a bit; but I dont think my operation will happen in the very near future! Miss 11a tried her jacket on, last week, and she loves it, and is eager to have it finished, so she can wear it whenever she wants to!


Glad the jacket is going down well but sorry about your eyes, so frustrating when you can't see properly, ask me how I know!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from another hot and sunny day in London, 25'C here today but I hear it will be down to 16'C tomorrow. We've had a really good run though so can't complain.

Nothing planned for today, although I have started to try and sort out some of my belongings and photos and will hopefully be able to discard a lot of them!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Good morning all (just). I have read through up to date, but had nothing to say. I must be having a quiet day today.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning all (just). I have read through up to date, but had nothing to say. I must be having a quiet day today.


Hi Janet, good to know you are there, even with nothing to say!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It's just spitting out there, but somehow the pollen count is very high and I feel like crap. I've taken an aspirin and some of my allergy medicine and hopefully this will pass quickly.
On the covid front, our numbers are still going up so Premier Ford is extending the state-of-emergency until the end of June so he can limit gatherings and slow down the re-opening of stores. One hospital in Toronto did not report 100s of positive cases. The tests were done and the patients were notified, but the results were put on the desk of someone who was working from home, and didn't go any further. Now, if you had test results in your hands and the desk where you were putting them was piling up, would you report that to someone? Apparently some of the tests on this desk date from the end of March.
I just saw a reporter on TV and I swear she was wearing a paper duck bill for a mask. Some of the home-made face coverings are very creative. Our local hospital is once again asking the community to provide home made face coverings, head coverings and swag bags for taking contaminated clothing home for cleaning. They are running short again. This hospital has been given permission by the province to begin non-essential surgeries again, and they don't have protective equipment.
My yoke is looking better. And even.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning all (just). I have read through up to date, but had nothing to say. I must be having a quiet day today.


Good morning. I'm glad to see you here, having a quiet day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from another hot and sunny day in London, 25'C here today but I hear it will be down to 16'C tomorrow. We've had a really good run though so can't complain.
> 
> Nothing planned for today, although I have started to try and sort out some of my belongings and photos and will hopefully be able to discard a lot of them!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well! Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxx


Don't spend the whole day sorting belongings. Do come up and enjoy the warm weather for a little bit.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just saw on the TV, a restaurant in the Netherlands has reopened, but they have put little greenhouses around their tables outside, so customers can be kept separate in their small area. The servers all have plastic face masks and their trays have been replaced by long boards so they can maintain distance from the customers. Creative thinking.


----------



## nitz8catz

Washrooms in parks in Toronto are re-opening. They will have daily cleaning and once-a-week steam cleaning. EWWWW. THEY NEED TO BE CLEANED MORE OFTEN THAN THAT.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have those memorials also, there are also coloured posts, where there have been accidents, black ones for deaths and red ones (I think) for injured only, there might also be a post for me, some where along the highway to the South, but I haven't foundit yet! ????????????


I think those memorials are good. People slow to look at them.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to get some strawberries today and make some more jam.
> 
> Planted out some of the tomato plants and now we have loads of lovely salad.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Happy Tuesday.
That is a fast growing garden.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, and all who commented on the jacket; sorry I took so long to get to this, my eyes have been playing up quite a bit; but I dont think my operation will happen in the very near future! Miss 11a tried her jacket on, last week, and she loves it, and is eager to have it finished, so she can wear it whenever she wants to!


Hopefully your eyes will let you finish it quickly for her.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk, might be the last of our sunny spell as we are being threatened with north winds and rain, not sure I remember how to cope with that. Nothing planned, will just enjoy the weather, have a good safe day. xx


We have had cold north winds for two days. The wind has stopped now and hopefully will move to the south so we can get warmer air.
Enjoy the sun.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> We hit the jackpot with fantastic neighbors.
> 
> Morrie (the birthday "boy")is diabetic so I'm trying to think of things he'll be able enjoy...I know.... Ixnay on the cheesecake.


You might be able to replace the sugar in the cheesecake recipe with stevia or some other natural sweetener if you make it again.
It sounds like you have found your perfect retirement neighbourhood.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been making some snacks for a 75th birthday party two house down from us. We're bringing our own food and drinks (and some for sharing for those so inclined)and chairs to safely socially distance. I made pickle/ham roll ups on toothpicks so no one needs to touch anything and can just grab and go.
> 
> I've been making strawberry jam and just about anything strawberry I can think of. So, I made a Chicago style cheese cake (Eli's knock off recipe from The Cheesecake Factory) For the first time and it turned out super served with the strawberry topping. I don't need all of that I the house either so bite sized pieces in Cupcake papers are going too.
> 
> We're still doing an hour each day with the grandkids for their e-learning. It's amazing I get anything else done.
> 
> Love to all.


I'm still wondering how I managed work at work at all. I get drinks and snacks from the kitchen whenever and don't have to line up at the cafeteria. The boss is getting a lot more work from me, and I feel a lot better. I realized last night that I haven't had a single cold this spring and usually I'd have had a couple by now.
Good for you using up all those strawberries. Mark that recipe to use it again.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been another hot day for u. 17C and I'm enjoying every bit of it, it's meant to change on Wednesday and be cold so I may not get to Stephens on Wednesday, and that's ok, there's plenty other times.
> 
> I was jus sitting down with my coffee when the phone in the house rang. It was one of my friends from s and b and we chatted for 17 mins and laughed. She's the girl that came with me to see a medium, can you remember well, that medium tol me nothing of what was to come via this virus. Any way it was good to talk.
> 
> I watched the news while I had lunch and then went off to the cemetery to see Albert. There was a service going on, and this particular cremation has a double decker bus with men in, all with white shirts and black ties. There was a few people went inside. And they had a loud speaker on and the men all stood in a vertical line self distancing and were able to here the service. It was windy there as normal. The creams in a beautiful place and kept so nicely but not sheltered at all.
> 
> Then I went to Wendy's. I took my face mask and my sanitizer and my own coffee and we sat and chattered some today and laughed and Wendy had a good cry. I think she thinks I'm going to go every week, well, I just might. Haha I felt that I was of use to her today as she told me about when Jim, her late husband, died. I think we are quite good together, we certainly were 40yrs ago. So......beware Redcar ......when things get some normality again. I've got the car....disabled badge....which neither of us can walk very far at all. We are ready to do things together.
> 
> That's about it for today. I hope the country hasn't gone crazy today or we'll be back to square one. Hope you've had as good a day as I e had, love yawl.. I'll catch up while eating my choc lolly. Xx


Enjoy your lovely weather and good friends. Both are good for you.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Don't spend the whole day sorting belongings. Do come up and enjoy the warm weather for a little bit.


I haven't even started yet!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Last week I ordered a cucumber and a pepper to add to my salads during the week. I put those things on my salad and had to pick them off as they tasted bitter and strange.


We bought a bag of oranges and have had to give most of them to the squirrels. They taste off and the texture inside is wrong. The squirrels don't seem to mind. It's kind of funny to watch them holding orange pieces in their paws and cleaning out all the pulp. Who knew that squirrels like oranges. We had intended the Baltimore orioles to have the oranges, but they weren't interested.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you are enjoying your day of chilling and dating. Well I said knitting but the phone thinks you're dating. I have virtually nothing to do today except clean up the mess I made Saturday and Sunday. I am cleaning out closets and not finding the exact space to store what I have left over


I have that problem here too. I take out one thing and the rest of the things won't fit back into the spot that they previously occupied. How does that happen?


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Will be another hot day (102-104F) here in southwest Arizona. Not much planned except a quick (hopefully) trip into town to do a bit of grocery shopping and a stop at the auto parts store. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Stay cool.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all, I am so late on parade today but have had a productive morning! We got talking about our first trip to Oz in 1992 and I wanted to see the photos again. Could I find them? Well, I did eventually but managed to sort, clear out and tidy a few cupboards in the process!! How on earth do the tops of wardrobes get thick with dust when the doors are always closed?!!! I was going to scan them all onto my hard drive but then decided I couldn't be bothered! I did come across a great stack of letters my DD wrote to me when she was at Uni and then back packing round the world, that kept me occupied for a while!!
> 
> I'm going to brave the supermarket shortly, not much else to do this afternoon, it's not a bad day to be standing out in the sun!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


We are all going to have much cleaner houses.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's on our news too.
> I liked what the Des Moines Iowa police did. Rather than fighting the protesters, they bent the knee to them and joined their protest.
> We had a protest in Toronto that was a peaceful parade. One in Montreal turned violent after dark (maybe these protests should stop at sunset) Once rocks started flying the protesters got pepper sprayed and dispersed.


The "Protesters" that begin the violence after dark, are people from other regions, and they are only there to cause as much damage and trouble, as they can. Where they have been rresteed in other cities, are from other states. All of the Bonafide Protesters have mostly gone home, in time for the curfew; and the troublemakers remain, and there are a lot of white supremesists, and another anti-societal group, which I forget the name of; among the people who are trying to destroy the peaceful protesting, and they don't care how they do it! ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am watching a show called "*In search of Monsters of the Deep*"; and from what I have seen of some of these deep sea creatures, which come up to the ocean surfaces, during the night; and I have now decided, although I love swimming in the Ocean, I will no longer enter the sea, incase any of these creatures are in the same body of water, that I want to swim in! I really don't want to be eaten, by something I cannot see, or feel, until I am bitten! ???????????? xoxox


My mum wouldn't go near any large bodies of water for years after seeing the first Jaws movie.
It's not the big monsters you have to watch out for, the smallest ones are the most deadly because you can't see them easily.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The "Protesters" that begin the violence after dark, are people from other regions, and they are only there to cause as much damage and trouble, as they can. Where they have been rresteed in other cities, are from other states. All of the Bonafide Protesters have mostly gone home, in time for the curfew; and the troublemakers remain, and there are a lot of white supremesists among the people who are trying to destroy the peaceful protesting.


Most of them are younger too and haven't been through the previous rioting/unrests. Tiger Woods, who lived throught the riots in Los Angelas, was trying to convince them that the destruction does not have the effect that they want, and only hurts the neighbourhoods where some of the people that they are trying to help live. Even the brother of George Floyd is trying to stop the rioting.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now and get ready for work.
Everyone have a great daY.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> So glad you have settled in so well and obviously love it there, sounds like a lovely feast!! Xxxx


It was a very fun evening.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> That is a fast growing garden.


It certainly is and all on the patio xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

View from my lounger


----------



## Mevbb

PurpleFi said:


> It certainly is and all on the patio xxx


Beautiful!


----------



## PurpleFi

Mevbb said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We are all going to have much cleaner houses.


I wish.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> It certainly is and all on the patio xxx


Wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls, it's been another unplanned pleasent day today , we reached 15C Ana's very enjoyable. I got a text this morning to see if I wanted some hot chocolate at Karen's so we ha a good hat, I often wonder what we find to talk about but we seem to manage. I came home did asudokuthen it was lunchtime, I had sweet and sour chicken and egg fried rice. Absolutely lovely. I've promised to take one over for Wendy. She's like me and can't be bothered to prepare ad put the oven n since we've been on our own. There's plenty ready dinners out there and they aren't expensive.

I had another text from marg was I going to have coffee in the shade in her garden. So I did. And I enjoyed it. Came home, and that's pretty much my day. 

I Sked Stephen if he knew where I could gets some thin rubber gloves like a gynecologist uses, I think he was a bit taken back. Anyway he's ordered me some, I just feel that if and when I go shopping id feel happier with them on n the supermarket. He says these are going to be on the large size but should do for me! ???????????? he says you don't need going shopping, I say I'm not! But there will be a day because life has to carry on. I protect my hands and I've a mask but I haven't worn it yet.

I think that's about it for today but I still love yawl.....I'll catch up. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I just saw on the TV, a restaurant in the Netherlands has reopened, but they have put little greenhouses around their tables outside, so customers can be kept separate in their small area. The servers all have plastic face masks and their trays have been replaced by long boards so they can maintain distance from the customers. Creative thinking.


I saw that the other day onour news. I wondered if they might get a bit too hot in their pods. But hey, I'd be willing to try.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We are all going to have much cleaner houses.


I don't think I will ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We bought a bag of oranges and have had to give most of them to the squirrels. They taste off and the texture inside is wrong. The squirrels don't seem to mind. It's kind of funny to watch them holding orange pieces in their paws and cleaning out all the pulp. Who knew that squirrels like oranges. We had intended the Baltimore orioles to have the oranges, but they weren't interested.


Probably been stored in a chiller for too long, I would complain the next time you visit that store, you should get some free oranges!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It was a very fun evening.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's been another unplanned pleasent day today , we reached 15C Ana's very enjoyable. I got a text this morning to see if I wanted some hot chocolate at Karen's so we ha a good hat, I often wonder what we find to talk about but we seem to manage. I came home did asudokuthen it was lunchtime, I had sweet and sour chicken and egg fried rice. Absolutely lovely. I've promised to take one over for Wendy. She's like me and can't be bothered to prepare ad put the oven n since we've been on our own. There's plenty ready dinners out there and they aren't expensive.
> 
> I had another text from marg was I going to have coffee in the shade in her garden. So I did. And I enjoyed it. Came home, and that's pretty much my day.
> 
> I Sked Stephen if he knew where I could gets some thin rubber gloves like a gynecologist uses, I think he was a bit taken back. Anyway he's ordered me some, I just feel that if and when I go shopping id feel happier with them on n the supermarket. He says these are going to be on the large size but should do for me! ???????????? he says you don't need going shopping, I say I'm not! But there will be a day because life has to carry on. I protect my hands and I've a mask but I haven't worn it yet.
> 
> I think that's about it for today but I still love yawl.....I'll catch up. Xx


Sounds like a lovely busy social day!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


I received this text this morning: no wonder I love being here.

Thank you both so much for bringing terrific snacks tonight! I wasn't sure what the reaction would be. But the toothpicks in the wrapped pickles was spot on! So glad you could come. We both really enjoy you two! ❤


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I received this text this morning: no wonder I love being here.
> 
> Thank you both so much for bringing terrific snacks tonight! I wasn't sure what the reaction would be. But the toothpicks in the wrapped pickles was spot on! So glad you could come. We both really enjoy you two! ❤


That's great, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I received this text this morning: no wonder I love being here.
> 
> Thank you both so much for bringing terrific snacks tonight! I wasn't sure what the reaction would be. But the toothpicks in the wrapped pickles was spot on! So glad you could come. We both really enjoy you two! ❤


So nice to be appreciated xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I received this text this morning: no wonder I love being here.
> 
> Thank you both so much for bringing terrific snacks tonight! I wasn't sure what the reaction would be. But the toothpicks in the wrapped pickles was spot on! So glad you could come. We both really enjoy you two! ❤


Well why wouldn't they? I remember you as very good fun, don't ever change!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I received this text this morning: no wonder I love being here.
> 
> Thank you both so much for bringing terrific snacks tonight! I wasn't sure what the reaction would be. But the toothpicks in the wrapped pickles was spot on! So glad you could come. We both really enjoy you two! ❤


Looks as though you are fitting in well. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's been another unplanned pleasent day today , we reached 15C Ana's very enjoyable. I got a text this morning to see if I wanted some hot chocolate at Karen's so we ha a good hat, I often wonder what we find to talk about but we seem to manage. I came home did asudokuthen it was lunchtime, I had sweet and sour chicken and egg fried rice. Absolutely lovely. I've promised to take one over for Wendy. She's like me and can't be bothered to prepare ad put the oven n since we've been on our own. There's plenty ready dinners out there and they aren't expensive.
> 
> I had another text from marg was I going to have coffee in the shade in her garden. So I did. And I enjoyed it. Came home, and that's pretty much my day.
> 
> I Sked Stephen if he knew where I could gets some thin rubber gloves like a gynecologist uses, I think he was a bit taken back. Anyway he's ordered me some, I just feel that if and when I go shopping id feel happier with them on n the supermarket. He says these are going to be on the large size but should do for me! ???????????? he says you don't need going shopping, I say I'm not! But there will be a day because life has to carry on. I protect my hands and I've a mask but I haven't worn it yet.
> 
> I think that's about it for today but I still love yawl.....I'll catch up. Xx


Sounds a if it was a really good day. Xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU Jackie I'll pass on that. Definitely not for me


With butter and salt and pepper they are lovely.. delicate flavour. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, cooler, drizzly Norfolk. We've lost our lovely blue skies and sunshine, hope it comes back soon. Looks as though it will be another day with Flo, we shall sit and knit together. Have a good safe day. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:



> Good morning all from a cloudy, cooler, drizzly Norfolk. We've lost our lovely blue skies and sunshine, hope it comes back soon. Looks as though it will be another day with Flo, we shall sit and knit together. Have a good safe day. xx


 Morning. Glad you have flown to keep you company while you knit. I sure hoping the experts find a solution to the flu very soon. I bet you do too.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I wish.


I wish the same thing. Well my closets are clean with everything put exactly where it belongs. However that kind of cleaning doesn't show. Then again it makes no difference because hopefully nobody will be coming over to visit in the near future.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's been another unplanned pleasent day today , we reached 15C Ana's very enjoyable. I got a text this morning to see if I wanted some hot chocolate at Karen's so we ha a good hat, I often wonder what we find to talk about but we seem to manage. I came home did asudokuthen it was lunchtime, I had sweet and sour chicken and egg fried rice. Absolutely lovely. I've promised to take one over for Wendy. She's like me and can't be bothered to prepare ad put the oven n since we've been on our own. There's plenty ready dinners out there and they aren't expensive.
> 
> I had another text from marg was I going to have coffee in the shade in her garden. So I did. And I enjoyed it. Came home, and that's pretty much my day.
> 
> I Sked Stephen if he knew where I could gets some thin rubber gloves like a gynecologist uses, I think he was a bit taken back. Anyway he's ordered me some, I just feel that if and when I go shopping id feel happier with them on n the supermarket. He says these are going to be on the large size but should do for me! ???????????? he says you don't need going shopping, I say I'm not! But there will be a day because life has to carry on. I protect my hands and I've a mask but I haven't worn it yet.
> 
> I think that's about it for today but I still love yawl.....I'll catch up. Xx


You sure are one busy lady. Glad you are able to be out and about and visit with your friends at a social distance.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> We are all going to have much cleaner houses.


The linen closet's are all clean neat and orderly. A place for everything and everything in its place. If it don't fit it went into the box to be donated. Also cleaned out the storage bins from under the bed. I have a large assortment of wreaths and decorative hangings To hang on the outside of the door. I change them with the holiday and seasons. Anyhow several of the larger ones are off to find a new home.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and not so warm Surrey. It's supposed to rain to day. I hope so as we have had the driest May on record.

Jam making, laundry and embroidery are on the cards for today .

Happy Wednesday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> The "Protesters" that begin the violence after dark, are people from other regions, and they are only there to cause as much damage and trouble, as they can. Where they have been rresteed in other cities, are from other states. All of the Bonafide Protesters have mostly gone home, in time for the curfew; and the troublemakers remain, and there are a lot of white supremesists, and another anti-societal group, which I forget the name of; among the people who are trying to destroy the peaceful protesting, and they don't care how they do it! ????????????


That is very true.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you have flown to keep you company while you knit. I sure hoping the experts find a solution to the flu very soon. I bet you do too.


I think the only solution to this is going to be a vaccine which is going to be a fair way down the line yet. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, the weather is the same here as in Surrey and we desperately need the rain, my garden is a sad looking dust bowl!!

Yet again, not much planned for today may go and visit a friend for a socially distanced lunch later but that's about it!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My mum wouldn't go near any large bodies of water for years after seeing the first Jaws movie.
> It's not the big monsters you have to watch out for, the smallest ones are the most deadly because you can't see them easily.


That is exactly what I mean. A teenager in Victoria (Aust), was standing in the water at one of the beaches on the Southern Coast, he remembers the night being very bright, soit could have been a full moon, and when he left the water, there was blood running down the skin of his legs, that were covered by water. Something had been biting him, but he didn't feel anything! There has been some investigations done, and so me creatures which seem to clean up dead creatures, are thought to have had a go at the lad. I no longer swim anywhere near the tone of a full moon! ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). There were big lightning storms across the area last night that brought down large trees. All our trees are still standing. A couple of young squirrels are having a screaming match at the top of the golden locust tree.
Our covid numbers are up again. The state of emergency continues although some stores are opening anyways. Gatherings of more than 5 people are discouraged. Now we have slogans on the TV, "wear a mask, save the world".
Toronto stores have boarded up their windows ahead of possible demonstrations slated to be held on June 6 according to social media. The previous demonstration was held during the day and stayed peaceful, but there is a group trying to rile people up to "burn everything down". I don't know how that helps anything. Get the right message to the media and spread that.
I took out my provisional cast on and started knitting down from the yoke of my 2nd summer top, but I can see a difference. I may have to rethink this. I need more light to tell. Hopefully it will lighten up enough to take it outside and check.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Most of them are younger too and haven't been through the previous rioting/unrests. Tiger Woods, who lived throught the riots in Los Angelas, was trying to convince them that the destruction does not have the effect that they want, and only hurts the neighbourhoods where some of the people that they are trying to help live. Even the brother of George Floyd is trying to stop the rioting.


You are right there, it is just a shame that lessons aren't being learned, or taken notice of, on both sides of the divide, bet hopefully things are beginning to change!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is exactly what I mean. A teenager in Victoria (Aust), was standing in the water at one of the beaches on the Southern Coast, he remembers the night being very bright, soit could have been a full moon, and when he left the water, there was blood running down the skin of his legs, that were covered by water. Something had been biting him, but he didn't feel anything! There has been some investigations done, and so me creatures which seem to clean up dead creatures, are thought to have had a go at the lad. I no longer swim anywhere near the tone of a full moon! ????????????


The only time I was in the water at a full moon, was when I was fishing. Shrimp jump out of the water during a full moon, and smelt run upstream when there is a full moon. Both of those times, the water was so full of my target that no other organism could get through.
Even during the day it is sometimes difficult to see what is in the water. I only swim when I can see the bottom.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, the weather is the same here as in Surrey and we desperately need the rain, my garden is a sad looking dust bowl!!
> 
> Yet again, not much planned for today may go and visit a friend for a socially distanced lunch later but that's about it!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxx


We have had enough rain and sun to make the garden POP. The plants are growing growing growing.
I hope you get enough rain to perk everything up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the only solution to this is going to be a vaccine which is going to be a fair way down the line yet. xx


We're being told over here that testing is going well and an initial vaccine may be available to the most vulnerable and front line workers by July. It's a variation on a vaccine against SARS (which is similar) that was being developed years ago when SARS hit. A vaccine for the rest of the population is supposed to be available by November.
Stay safe until then.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not so warm Surrey. It's supposed to rain to day. I hope so as we have had the driest May on record.
> 
> Jam making, laundry and embroidery are on the cards for today .
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Happy Wednesday.
Don't get too sticky with all that jam.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not so warm Surrey. It's supposed to rain to day. I hope so as we have had the driest May on record.
> 
> Jam making, laundry and embroidery are on the cards for today .
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


No rain so far, but the sky is a dull whitish grey.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I wish the same thing. Well my closets are clean with everything put exactly where it belongs. However that kind of cleaning doesn't show. Then again it makes no difference because hopefully nobody will be coming over to visit in the near future.


But it makes a difference to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cooler, drizzly Norfolk. We've lost our lovely blue skies and sunshine, hope it comes back soon. Looks as though it will be another day with Flo, we shall sit and knit together. Have a good safe day. xx


Enjoy Flo's company while you knit. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> With butter and salt and pepper they are lovely.. delicate flavour. xoxox


Butter and salt on fiddleheads. Yum. I'll pass on the pepper.


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, just though I would drop by, and just let you know that everything here is fine; except for my sight ... which has decided not to cooperate with me tonight! Usually vision in my left eye is quite clear, but tonight the sight in both eyes is very blurred, and this message is about all I can cope with!
So everyone stay safe, and well, and I hope to be back on tomorrow, sometime! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Probably been stored in a chiller for too long, I would complain the next time you visit that store, you should get some free oranges!!


Not at this time. I was just lucky that there were oranges at all. There haven't been any for months.


----------



## nitz8catz

Flights are being given away to Los Vegas and Cyprus. But you have to quarantine for 2 weeks when you get there and have to quarantine for 2 weeks when you get back. You better have a lot of vacation time. Planes are always packed like sardines, and you are breathing the same air as everyone on that plane.
Some of the passenger planes have been converted for freight to try to make some money, but we're not seeing that many freight flights either.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I saw that the other day onour news. I wondered if they might get a bit too hot in their pods. But hey, I'd be willing to try.


It might be better to have a dark roof on those little pods, so you could sit in the shade.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's been another unplanned pleasent day today , we reached 15C Ana's very enjoyable. I got a text this morning to see if I wanted some hot chocolate at Karen's so we ha a good hat, I often wonder what we find to talk about but we seem to manage. I came home did asudokuthen it was lunchtime, I had sweet and sour chicken and egg fried rice. Absolutely lovely. I've promised to take one over for Wendy. She's like me and can't be bothered to prepare ad put the oven n since we've been on our own. There's plenty ready dinners out there and they aren't expensive.
> 
> I had another text from marg was I going to have coffee in the shade in her garden. So I did. And I enjoyed it. Came home, and that's pretty much my day.
> 
> I Sked Stephen if he knew where I could gets some thin rubber gloves like a gynecologist uses, I think he was a bit taken back. Anyway he's ordered me some, I just feel that if and when I go shopping id feel happier with them on n the supermarket. He says these are going to be on the large size but should do for me! ???????????? he says you don't need going shopping, I say I'm not! But there will be a day because life has to carry on. I protect my hands and I've a mask but I haven't worn it yet.
> 
> I think that's about it for today but I still love yawl.....I'll catch up. Xx


Mum has a box of latex gloves left over from when she worked. I used those at the beginning of this, but the grocery stores require that I sanitize my hands and the grocery cart at the door before I enter and the sanitizer made the gloves sticky, so I haven't been using the gloves, just the sanitizer before entering and washing my hands and steering wheel and car door latches when I get home.
The stores are asking people to wear masks now. I'm trying to make a bunch in case I have to put them on and take them off several times. I want a new one each time and I can take the used one home to throw in the laundry.
Love you back. Hope you have a great rest of your day.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> View from my lounger


Nice view.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself so I'm going to sign off now.
Have a good, safe day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> Don't get too sticky with all that jam.


6 jars made. Clotted cream arriving tomorrow xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). There were big lightning storms across the area last night that brought down large trees. All our trees are still standing. A couple of young squirrels are having a screaming match at the top of the golden locust tree.
> Our covid numbers are up again. The state of emergency continues although some stores are opening anyways. Gatherings of more than 5 people are discouraged. Now we have slogans on the TV, "wear a mask, save the world".
> Toronto stores have boarded up their windows ahead of possible demonstrations slated to be held on June 6 according to social media. The previous demonstration was held during the day and stayed peaceful, but there is a group trying to rile people up to "burn everything down". I don't know how that helps anything. Get the right message to the media and spread that.
> I took out my provisional cast on and started knitting down from the yoke of my 2nd summer top, but I can see a difference. I may have to rethink this. I need more light to tell. Hopefully it will lighten up enough to take it outside and check.


Mother Earth must have her head in her hands, weeping!! Hope your knitting turns out to be ok!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We're being told over here that testing is going well and an initial vaccine may be available to the most vulnerable and front line workers by July. It's a variation on a vaccine against SARS (which is similar) that was being developed years ago when SARS hit. A vaccine for the rest of the population is supposed to be available by November.
> Stay safe until then.


You too! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, just though I would drop by, and just let you know that everything here is fine; except for my sight ... which has decided not to cooperate with me tonight! Usually vision in my left eye is quite clear, but tonight the sight in both eyes is very blurred, and this message is about all I can cope with!
> So everyone stay safe, and well, and I hope to be back on tomorrow, sometime! ???????????? xoxoxo


Oh bless you, I feel for you, so frustrating! I hope your op is moved up so you can be dealt with very soon! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls we haven't good weather today. 12C and rainy and windy,sordid get to Stephens but that's ok. Wendy text this morning she seemed a bit down, but we soon changed the mood and giggled as you do giggle with a text. 

Ive tidied the kitchen today and that's about it, a couple of sudokus and now I'm so peed off with the day I've come to mbed todo emails, kp and tv. Love yawl , I'll catch u now


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has a box of latex gloves left over from when she worked. I used those at the beginning of this, but the grocery stores require that I sanitize my hands and the grocery cart at the door before I enter and the sanitizer made the gloves sticky, so I haven't been using the gloves, just the sanitizer before entering and washing my hands and steering wheel and car door latches when I get home.
> The stores are asking people to wear masks now. I'm trying to make a bunch in case I have to put them on and take them off several times. I want a new one each time and I can take the used one home to throw in the laundry.
> Love you back. Hope you have a great rest of your day.


That's what I've been doing with the masks! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls we haven't good weather today. 12C and rainy and windy,sordid get to Stephens but that's ok. Wendy text this morning she seemed a bit down, but we soon changed the mood and giggled as you do giggle with a text.
> 
> Ive tidied the kitchen today and that's about it, a couple of sudokus and now I'm so peed off with the day I've come to mbed todo emails, kp and tv. Love yawl , I'll catch u now


It's been dull all day here and has just started raining :sm03: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> 6 jars made. Clotted cream arriving tomorrow xx


I'm coming.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Mother Earth must have her head in her hands, weeping!! Hope your knitting turns out to be ok!! xxxx


She'll survive. Lots of us are standing with her.


----------



## SaxonLady

Harley is in the back garden here, clearing the overgrowth before rain makes it grow even more!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). There were big lightning storms across the area last night that brought down large trees. All our trees are still standing. A couple of young squirrels are having a screaming match at the top of the golden locust tree.
> Our covid numbers are up again. The state of emergency continues although some stores are opening anyways. Gatherings of more than 5 people are discouraged. Now we have slogans on the TV, "wear a mask, save the world".
> Toronto stores have boarded up their windows ahead of possible demonstrations slated to be held on June 6 according to social media. The previous demonstration was held during the day and stayed peaceful, but there is a group trying to rile people up to "burn everything down". I don't know how that helps anything. Get the right message to the media and spread that.
> I took out my provisional cast on and started knitting down from the yoke of my 2nd summer top, but I can see a difference. I may have to rethink this. I need more light to tell. Hopefully it will lighten up enough to take it outside and check.


I hope it works out okay for you with your top, Mav. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Very hot here again today (will be up around 106F), so will mostly stay in and do some stuff inside and relax with some knitting or crocheting. The looting and destruction that is happening during the protests (and I totally understand the protests - just not the looting and destruction) going on here in the US and other parts of the world are very worrisome and, added to the pandemic issues, is another layer none of our countries need. Stay well and stay safe. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Very hot here again today (will be up around 106F), so will mostly stay in and do some stuff inside and relax with some knitting or crocheting. The looting and destruction that is happening during the protests (and I totally understand the protests - just not the looting and destruction) going on here in the US and other parts of the world are very worrisome and, added to the pandemic issues, is another layer none of our countries need. Stay well and stay safe. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Wow, that's 41'C, way too hot, I hope you can cope with it ok!! Yes, it's all very sad and won't help anybody. You stay safe and well over there too love!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's 41'C, way too hot, I hope you can cope with it ok!! Yes, it's all very sad and won't help anybody. You stay safe and well over there too love!! xxxxx


Yes, way too hot. And, yes, I can cope and when I can't, I turn on the air conditioning. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

I lost my handsome Kody yesterday to a grand mal seizure. He lived a good long life 16 yrs old, he was so smart and such a good boy. When the time is right I'll have one more dog in my life... the right one will come along. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I lost my handsome Kody yesterday to a grand mal seizure. He lived a good long life 16 yrs old, he was so smart and such a good boy. When the time is right I'll have one more dog in my life... the right one will come along. xoxoxo


I'm sorry, Trish. I know he was a great companion to you. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry, Trish.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I lost my handsome Kody yesterday to a grand mal seizure. He lived a good long life 16 yrs old, he was so smart and such a good boy. When the time is right I'll have one more dog in my life... the right one will come along. xoxoxo


Oh Trish, I am more sorry than I can say but I know you gave him a wonderful life. Thinking of you, as always xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I lost my handsome Kody yesterday to a grand mal seizure. He lived a good long life 16 yrs old, he was so smart and such a good boy. When the time is right I'll have one more dog in my life... the right one will come along. xoxoxo


So sorry Trish, sending you lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> I lost my handsome Kody yesterday to a grand mal seizure. He lived a good long life 16 yrs old, he was so smart and such a good boy. When the time is right I'll have one more dog in my life... the right one will come along. xoxoxo


Sorry to hear that Trish


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a and cool Surrey. Had a nice drop of rain yesterday and I think there's more to come. Just what we need atm.

Nothing much planned for today except a drive in the car, first time in 11 weeks.

Happy Wednesday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, cool Norfolk, had a bit of rain in the night which dampened to ground a bit but not a lot. Dinner is all ready now to go in the oven so will catch up on here and then resume knitting and that's it. Have a good safe day. xx

PS the sun is trying to come out now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Sorry to hear that Trish


Hi Rebecca, what's it like being back in harness? Quite a shock to the system no doubt. Stay safe. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). I have a beautiful blue sky, but the humidity is already high. Why can't we have a warm day without humidity. Mum and I went for a walk along the path beside the lake. We could see all the mist along the shores from the humidity.
Our covid numbers are down slightly and our outdoor re-opening continues. Mobile food trucks and carts are allowed to open. Usually one or two people work in these food trucks. Sometimes they provide a few patio chairs and tables. They will need to keep their customers apart, so some of them just won't put the tables and chairs up. (I hate to tell the province, but one of the two mobile food trucks in Port Hope has been open for a month now.)
My 2nd summer top is ready for grafting. I found out why it looked like the colour was different. My gauge was different and it made the colour of the yarn change because it was stretched tighter. I hope it all evens out when it gets soaked.
My LYS is doing an online KAL for socks. I found a brioche sock pattern that I want to try.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ya-basic-brioche-socks


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cool Norfolk, had a bit of rain in the night which dampened to ground a bit but not a lot. Dinner is all ready now to go in the oven so will catch up on here and then resume knitting and that's it. Have a good safe day. xx
> 
> PS the sun is trying to come out now.


I hope you get a little sun. How is your knitting going? What is on the needles?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a and cool Surrey. Had a nice drop of rain yesterday and I think there's more to come. Just what we need atm.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a drive in the car, first time in 11 weeks.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Happy Wednesday.
I hope you get puddles to stomp in if rain is what you need.
My car hasn't moved for two weeks. The last time that it sat this long, I had a hard time getting it to start. I just don't have anywhere to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I lost my handsome Kody yesterday to a grand mal seizure. He lived a good long life 16 yrs old, he was so smart and such a good boy. When the time is right I'll have one more dog in my life... the right one will come along. xoxoxo


<Hug><Hug><Hug>
Lots more of those for you.
I'm so sorry that you lost Kody.


----------



## nitz8catz

The family of the woman who died after falling from her balcony, is refusing to cooperate with the investigation and will only speak through their lawyer. The investigators have found one of the neighbours took video after hearing all the commotion. The video shows the woman, Regis, throwing something in front of the balcony door so it couldn't be opened and trying to jump to a neighbouring balcony.
The brothers and mother are still saying that the police threw her off the balcony. But her sister is saying that she thinks the police could have done more to stop her sister's death. There is a march planned this weekend. Social media is still trying to rile up people. I hope our police are learning from the police in the US and will join the march and not try to disperse them unless they turn violent.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Very hot here again today (will be up around 106F), so will mostly stay in and do some stuff inside and relax with some knitting or crocheting. The looting and destruction that is happening during the protests (and I totally understand the protests - just not the looting and destruction) going on here in the US and other parts of the world are very worrisome and, added to the pandemic issues, is another layer none of our countries need. Stay well and stay safe. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Love you too.
Stay cool.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a and cool Surrey. Had a nice drop of rain yesterday and I think there's more to come. Just what we need atm.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a drive in the car, first time in 11 weeks.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


I hope the car starts after all this time!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). I have a beautiful blue sky, but the humidity is already high. Why can't we have a warm day without humidity. Mum and I went for a walk along the path beside the lake. We could see all the mist along the shores from the humidity.
> Our covid numbers are down slightly and our outdoor re-opening continues. Mobile food trucks and carts are allowed to open. Usually one or two people work in these food trucks. Sometimes they provide a few patio chairs and tables. They will need to keep their customers apart, so some of them just won't put the tables and chairs up. (I hate to tell the province, but one of the two mobile food trucks in Port Hope has been open for a month now.)
> My 2nd summer top is ready for grafting. I found out why it looked like the colour was different. My gauge was different and it made the colour of the yarn change because it was stretched tighter. I hope it all evens out when it gets soaked.
> My LYS is doing an online KAL for socks. I found a brioche sock pattern that I want to try.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ya-basic-brioche-socks


Ooh, nice socks!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Harley is in the back garden here, clearing the overgrowth before rain makes it grow even more!


Our grass is growing non-stop. Luckily the raised gardens are growing just as fast.
Thank Harley.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls we haven't good weather today. 12C and rainy and windy,sordid get to Stephens but that's ok. Wendy text this morning she seemed a bit down, but we soon changed the mood and giggled as you do giggle with a text.
> 
> Ive tidied the kitchen today and that's about it, a couple of sudokus and now I'm so peed off with the day I've come to mbed todo emails, kp and tv. Love yawl , I'll catch u now


Love you too.
I hope today is warmer for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ooh, nice socks!!! xxxx


I have to check what colours are available at my LYS.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off and get ready for the card table.
Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get a little sun. How is your knitting going? What is on the needles?


Still got my gnome addiction, nearly finished my next one so must try and find something to do to break the habit. xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I lost my handsome Kody yesterday to a grand mal seizure. He lived a good long life 16 yrs old, he was so smart and such a good boy. When the time is right I'll have one more dog in my life... the right one will come along. xoxoxo


So sorry you lost your friend and companion.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a and cool Surrey. Had a nice drop of rain yesterday and I think there's more to come. Just what we need atm.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a drive in the car, first time in 11 weeks.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Morning. I hope you enjoyed your ride in the car. That is if the car started. Many find leaving the car sit for weeks results in a dead battery. Hope you did not have that event happened to you.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I hope the car starts after all this time!!! xxxx


Yes it's fine. Been on trickle charge xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cool Norfolk, had a bit of rain in the night which dampened to ground a bit but not a lot. Dinner is all ready now to go in the oven so will catch up on here and then resume knitting and that's it. Have a good safe day. xx
> 
> PS the sun is trying to come out now.


Morning. What's for dinner?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> I hope you get puddles to stomp in if rain is what you need.
> My car hasn't moved for two weeks. The last time that it sat this long, I had a hard time getting it to start. I just don't have anywhere to go.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. What's for dinner?


The old fall-back, sausage casserole, found some chicken ones with paprika so used those, not so much flavour as some, OK but won't bother buying them again. Will do tomorrow as leftovers. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, I feel for you, so frustrating! I hope your op is moved up so you can be dealt with very soon! xxxx


Thanks June, I am hoping that also; but I really don't like, my chances of that happening ...... but despite that, I am keeping my fingers crossed! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's 41'C, way too hot, I hope you can cope with it ok!! Yes, it's all very sad and won't help anybody. You stay safe and well over there too love!! xxxxx


That's just a mild Spring Day, ???????? June! ????????????????????????

I'm off to bed now, Goodnight! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been 10C today and little spots of rain. Feels like we are in autumn. Andrew next door had been to the pie shop and he got me a steak pie. I've never had one of those from our town and it was gorgeous, so I'll have another one of those again. I had hot chocolate through the the window with them. Margaret came up and bought me a little bar of dairy milk so I'm having it in bed. She is going over to see her grand baby at 5pm so I hope it stays fine for her. 

I've sent my shopping list through to Stephen but not sure what the plans are to deliver this weekend, as I believe he had to go into work Thursday and Friday. I've no news, sorry remember I love yawl. Xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a and cool Surrey. Had a nice drop of rain yesterday and I think there's more to come. Just what we need atm.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a drive in the car, first time in 11 weeks.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Hopefully the car started for you


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been 10C today and little spots of rain. Feels like we are in autumn. Andrew next door had been to the pie shop and he got me a steak pie. I've never had one of those from our town and it was gorgeous, so I'll have another one of those again. I had hot chocolate through the the window with them. Margaret came up and bought me a little bar of dairy milk so I'm having it in bed. She is going over to see her grand baby at 5pm so I hope it stays fine for her.
> 
> I've sent my shopping list through to Stephen but not sure what the plans are to deliver this weekend, as I believe he had to go into work Thursday and Friday. I've no news, sorry remember I love yawl. Xxxxx


Watch that chocolate on the duvet!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca, what's it like being back in harness? Quite a shock to the system no doubt. Stay safe. xx


It has been a bit of a shock, and I missed the first day back so going in on Tuesday having missed out of the beginning of the new normal didn't help. But lovely to see the children again


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I lost my handsome Kody yesterday to a grand mal seizure. He lived a good long life 16 yrs old, he was so smart and such a good boy. When the time is right I'll have one more dog in my life... the right one will come along. xoxoxo


Oh my dearest friend, I'm so sad and sorry for you. Wish I could hug you trish. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). I have a beautiful blue sky, but the humidity is already high. Why can't we have a warm day without humidity. Mum and I went for a walk along the path beside the lake. We could see all the mist along the shores from the humidity.
> Our covid numbers are down slightly and our outdoor re-opening continues. Mobile food trucks and carts are allowed to open. Usually one or two people work in these food trucks. Sometimes they provide a few patio chairs and tables. They will need to keep their customers apart, so some of them just won't put the tables and chairs up. (I hate to tell the province, but one of the two mobile food trucks in Port Hope has been open for a month now.)
> My 2nd summer top is ready for grafting. I found out why it looked like the colour was different. My gauge was different and it made the colour of the yarn change because it was stretched tighter. I hope it all evens out when it gets soaked.
> My LYS is doing an online KAL for socks. I found a brioche sock pattern that I want to try.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ya-basic-brioche-socks


That's good you figured it out about why the color was different. As you say, I hope it evens out when it's soaked. That looks like an interesting and fun brioche sock pattern. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

It's going slowly and I can't say I'm enjoying it but I'm getting there!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It's going slowly and I can't say I'm enjoying it but I'm getting there!


It's looking great! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It has been a bit of a shock, and I missed the first day back so going in on Tuesday having missed out of the beginning of the new normal didn't help. But lovely to see the children again


Oh well soon be summer holidays. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's going slowly and I can't say I'm enjoying it but I'm getting there!


Way too complicated. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Way too complicated. xxxx


You're telling me!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> You're telling me!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Hmmm, I see a couple of blunders in the first repeat - tough!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> View from my lounger


You know how to relax... xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's been another unplanned pleasent day today , we reached 15C Ana's very enjoyable. I got a text this morning to see if I wanted some hot chocolate at Karen's so we ha a good hat, I often wonder what we find to talk about but we seem to manage. I came home did asudokuthen it was lunchtime, I had sweet and sour chicken and egg fried rice. Absolutely lovely. I've promised to take one over for Wendy. She's like me and can't be bothered to prepare ad put the oven n since we've been on our own. There's plenty ready dinners out there and they aren't expensive.
> 
> I had another text from marg was I going to have coffee in the shade in her garden. So I did. And I enjoyed it. Came home, and that's pretty much my day.
> 
> I Sked Stephen if he knew where I could gets some thin rubber gloves like a gynecologist uses, I think he was a bit taken back. Anyway he's ordered me some, I just feel that if and when I go shopping id feel happier with them on n the supermarket. He says these are going to be on the large size but should do for me! ???????????? he says you don't need going shopping, I say I'm not! But there will be a day because life has to carry on. I protect my hands and I've a mask but I haven't worn it yet.
> 
> I think that's about it for today but I still love yawl.....I'll catch up. Xx


Your Chinese meal sounds delicious, wish I had some. No take out here. Gloves are good but still use your hand sanitizer or soap and water after discarding just to be sure. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the only solution to this is going to be a vaccine which is going to be a fair way down the line yet. xx


They are talking about one in the fall here and are running trials with people. I know it usually takes many years to get it right, but lets hope they are successful. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, the weather is the same here as in Surrey and we desperately need the rain, my garden is a sad looking dust bowl!!
> 
> Yet again, not much planned for today may go and visit a friend for a socially distanced lunch later but that's about it!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxx


It rained today, I have very healthy weeds and flowers. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). There were big lightning storms across the area last night that brought down large trees. All our trees are still standing. A couple of young squirrels are having a screaming match at the top of the golden locust tree.
> Our covid numbers are up again. The state of emergency continues although some stores are opening anyways. Gatherings of more than 5 people are discouraged. Now we have slogans on the TV, "wear a mask, save the world".
> Toronto stores have boarded up their windows ahead of possible demonstrations slated to be held on June 6 according to social media. The previous demonstration was held during the day and stayed peaceful, but there is a group trying to rile people up to "burn everything down". I don't know how that helps anything. Get the right message to the media and spread that.
> I took out my provisional cast on and started knitting down from the yoke of my 2nd summer top, but I can see a difference. I may have to rethink this. I need more light to tell. Hopefully it will lighten up enough to take it outside and check.


BC's are starting to creep up again too, luckily the Island has been good. Lightening storms... wildfires and Covid... sounds like a not so good year. xoxox. Just had to prove I was human.. pick out the trains, ok all the squares were blank.... setting me up for failure?


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, just though I would drop by, and just let you know that everything here is fine; except for my sight ... which has decided not to cooperate with me tonight! Usually vision in my left eye is quite clear, but tonight the sight in both eyes is very blurred, and this message is about all I can cope with!
> So everyone stay safe, and well, and I hope to be back on tomorrow, sometime! ???????????? xoxoxo


I'd send you my eye's but they aren't much better. Thinking of you. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Harley is in the back garden here, clearing the overgrowth before rain makes it grow even more!


Please Harley come and pull out all my blackberries :sm17: oxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Very hot here again today (will be up around 106F), so will mostly stay in and do some stuff inside and relax with some knitting or crocheting. The looting and destruction that is happening during the protests (and I totally understand the protests - just not the looting and destruction) going on here in the US and other parts of the world are very worrisome and, added to the pandemic issues, is another layer none of our countries need. Stay well and stay safe. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Hi Pam, I hope it's cooled down a bit for you and Mr. Ric. Thankyou for your thoughts. xoxo


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry, Trish.


Thank you Jeanette, he was an awesome best friend. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh Trish, I am more sorry than I can say but I know you gave him a wonderful life. Thinking of you, as always xxxx


Thank you for your thoughts June xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry Trish, sending you lots of love and hugs xx


Josephine, I'm not whole without a dog, when the "right one" comes along I'll know. Hugs xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Sorry to hear that Trish


Thank you Rebecca. oxoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> I hope you get puddles to stomp in if rain is what you need.
> My car hasn't moved for two weeks. The last time that it sat this long, I had a hard time getting it to start. I just don't have anywhere to go.


I've been starting mine every week for over a year... move it now and then. I think it's going to feel very odd driving the car again at first. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> <Hug><Hug><Hug>
> Lots more of those for you.
> I'm so sorry that you lost Kody.


Thank's Mav.. my neighbour brought over a beautiful bouquet of Peonies yesterday, my favourite flower and now I will always associate them with Kody.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> So sorry you lost your friend and companion.


Thank you Jinx, it's good to see you back. What's in the pot lately? xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been 10C today and little spots of rain. Feels like we are in autumn. Andrew next door had been to the pie shop and he got me a steak pie. I've never had one of those from our town and it was gorgeous, so I'll have another one of those again. I had hot chocolate through the the window with them. Margaret came up and bought me a little bar of dairy milk so I'm having it in bed. She is going over to see her grand baby at 5pm so I hope it stays fine for her.
> 
> I've sent my shopping list through to Stephen but not sure what the plans are to deliver this weekend, as I believe he had to go into work Thursday and Friday. I've no news, sorry remember I love yawl. Xxxxx


You are eating very well lately, keep it up! xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> It has been a bit of a shock, and I missed the first day back so going in on Tuesday having missed out of the beginning of the new normal didn't help. But lovely to see the children again


And they would be happy to see you again Rebecca, I'm sure. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Oh my dearest friend, I'm so sad and sorry for you. Wish I could hug you trish. Xxx


Thank you for the card Susan, you touched my heart. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi Pam, I hope it's cooled down a bit for you and Mr. Ric. Thankyou for your thoughts. xoxo


Not yet, Trish. It was 108°F here today. Staying as comfortable as we can. xxxooo ????????????


----------



## jollypolly

I came on to catch up and save my sanity. I’ve done pet chores and sat on the sofa. The cats were eating all seemed fine. A moth flew by the lamp which was odd I thought it came in when I let the dog out and in around 2 hours ago. Then I heard soft but stressed meowing and thought one of them had upset tum. Good thing I rousedmy tired body because the door was open about an inch and Suzi was looking at it. Then I saw Mooch on the outside. I opened the door and he rushed in and she followed him. He let me hug him and he purred which isn’t usual. I’m amazed he didn’t run into the big yard and get lost on the big property next door. there are foxes and such out there. I’m so mad I forgot to close the door when the dog came in. I never forget. It’s been a stressful day after the oncologist appointment. Nothing bad told but I had info that was new to me and feel I might be on a slippery slope. When I tell son the cat was loose he will be upset. And now I know why there was a moth by the lamp.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, real, proper rain coming down, the first time I've written that in a couple of months. Not so keen on it but I suppose the gardens need it. I went and ordered more yarn yesterday, not sure I really needed it all but there were a couple of things I needed and then had to make the order up for free postage. What else can you do when you're in lockdown? Have a good, safe day the weekend is almost here, not that it makes a lot of difference these days. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey. Bit of a chilly wind. I have some friends coming round for afternoon tea in the garden. I'll put some crochet blankets out. 

Revamped an old sunhat and now starting on another embroidery.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is sunny and humid again with thunderstorms coming this afternoon.
My computer got an update from Microsoft. My video was off with everything super huge. Fixed that and then the mouse went nuts and was zooming all over the screen, but that's fixed now too.
I just went outside to throw around some seeds after our guard squirrel, Tippy, came and knocked on the back door. I came back in dripping little spiders after going through every spider web in the yard. And a mean old grey squirrel just chased off a bunny that came to get some of the seed.
Our covid numbers are up again. The mayor of Toronto is urging everyone going to the protests today and tomorrow to wear face coverings or masks to try to limit the spread. One of the long term care residences in Toronto has been taken over by a nearby hospital. Even with hospital staff, they are having difficulty containing the virus in that residence. Short-term rentals are now allowed to rent out their cottages in cottage country. The mayors in that area are reminding people that there are no bathrooms/washrooms/toilets available on the way up, so go directly to your rental cottage, enjoy your time there, and go directly home.
I'm still looking for my next pattern. I have 3 lace skeins, 2 in one colour and 1 in another.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Bit of a chilly wind. I have some friends coming round for afternoon tea in the garden. I'll put some crochet blankets out.
> 
> Revamped an old sunhat and now starting on another embroidery.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Happy Friday.
That hat looks lovely and suits you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, real, proper rain coming down, the first time I've written that in a couple of months. Not so keen on it but I suppose the gardens need it. I went and ordered more yarn yesterday, not sure I really needed it all but there were a couple of things I needed and then had to make the order up for free postage. What else can you do when you're in lockdown? Have a good, safe day the weekend is almost here, not that it makes a lot of difference these days. xx


My LYS is no longer delivering orders now that the store is open. I can go to the store and she will leave my order at the door. More likely I will be in the store if there are only a couple of people in there. You need to wear face coverings and there is sanitizer at the door.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It rained today, I have very healthy weeds and flowers. xoxo


I think we had a bit of rain in the night, there was a puddle on my neighbours garage roof, but the garden still looks as dry as ever and I know that the minute I start watering, it will pour down!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> BC's are starting to creep up again too, luckily the Island has been good. Lightening storms... wildfires and Covid... sounds like a not so good year. xoxox. Just had to prove I was human.. pick out the trains, ok all the squares were blank.... setting me up for failure?


I'm getting that an awful lot at the moment, drives me nuts!!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Thank's Mav.. my neighbour brought over a beautiful bouquet of Peonies yesterday, my favourite flower and now I will always associate them with Kody.


What a kind thought, that's beautiful! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I came on to catch up and save my sanity. I've done pet chores and sat on the sofa. The cats were eating all seemed fine. A moth flew by the lamp which was odd I thought it came in when I let the dog out and in around 2 hours ago. Then I heard soft but stressed meowing and thought one of them had upset tum. Good thing I rousedmy tired body because the door was open about an inch and Suzi was looking at it. Then I saw Mooch on the outside. I opened the door and he rushed in and she followed him. He let me hug him and he purred which isn't usual. I'm amazed he didn't run into the big yard and get lost on the big property next door. there are foxes and such out there. I'm so mad I forgot to close the door when the dog came in. I never forget. It's been a stressful day after the oncologist appointment. Nothing bad told but I had info that was new to me and feel I might be on a slippery slope. When I tell son the cat was loose he will be upset. And now I know why there was a moth by the lamp.


Thank heavens for that moth then.
I'm glad you got your cats back inside.
I'm sorry that the info you received has you stressed.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I came on to catch up and save my sanity. I've done pet chores and sat on the sofa. The cats were eating all seemed fine. A moth flew by the lamp which was odd I thought it came in when I let the dog out and in around 2 hours ago. Then I heard soft but stressed meowing and thought one of them had upset tum. Good thing I rousedmy tired body because the door was open about an inch and Suzi was looking at it. Then I saw Mooch on the outside. I opened the door and he rushed in and she followed him. He let me hug him and he purred which isn't usual. I'm amazed he didn't run into the big yard and get lost on the big property next door. there are foxes and such out there. I'm so mad I forgot to close the door when the dog came in. I never forget. It's been a stressful day after the oncologist appointment. Nothing bad told but I had info that was new to me and feel I might be on a slippery slope. When I tell son the cat was loose he will be upset. And now I know why there was a moth by the lamp.


Awwww, don't stress, the cat came, all is well and that will remind you to check your door in future. Try and have faith in the medics if you can, they study a long time to get where they are and I'm sure they will look after you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, real, proper rain coming down, the first time I've written that in a couple of months. Not so keen on it but I suppose the gardens need it. I went and ordered more yarn yesterday, not sure I really needed it all but there were a couple of things I needed and then had to make the order up for free postage. What else can you do when you're in lockdown? Have a good, safe day the weekend is almost here, not that it makes a lot of difference these days. xx


Hi Jacky, where do you order your yarn from? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Not yet, Trish. It was 108°F here today. Staying as comfortable as we can. xxxooo ????????????


Stay cool. Good weather for staying in air con and knitting.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Bit of a chilly wind. I have some friends coming round for afternoon tea in the garden. I'll put some crochet blankets out.
> 
> Revamped an old sunhat and now starting on another embroidery.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Nice job on the hat and I hope it stays dry for tea in the garden!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Thank's Mav.. my neighbour brought over a beautiful bouquet of Peonies yesterday, my favourite flower and now I will always associate them with Kody.


You have good neighbours.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've been starting mine every week for over a year... move it now and then. I think it's going to feel very odd driving the car again at first. xoxo


I am not as sharp driving as when I drove every day. I admit it.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It is sunny and humid again with thunderstorms coming this afternoon.
> My computer got an update from Microsoft. My video was off with everything super huge. Fixed that and then the mouse went nuts and was zooming all over the screen, but that's fixed now too.
> I just went outside to throw around some seeds after our guard squirrel, Tippy, came and knocked on the back door. I came back in dripping little spiders after going through every spider web in the yard. And a mean old grey squirrel just chased off a bunny that came to get some of the seed.
> Our covid numbers are up again. The mayor of Toronto is urging everyone going to the protests today and tomorrow to wear face coverings or masks to try to limit the spread. One of the long term care residences in Toronto has been taken over by a nearby hospital. Even with hospital staff, they are having difficulty containing the virus in that residence. Short-term rentals are now allowed to rent out their cottages in cottage country. The mayors in that area are reminding people that there are no bathrooms/washrooms/toilets available on the way up, so go directly to your rental cottage, enjoy your time there, and go directly home.
> I'm still looking for my next pattern. I have 3 lace skeins, 2 in one colour and 1 in another.


Sorry to hear that Canada's numbers are up again but I have a feeling nobody really knows how many for certain. If they tell you they're 'up', maybe they are hoping it will make folks behave more responsibly? I honestly think that if we'd had our usual sort of weather (damp and dull), our numbers would be down. The unseasonably gorgeous weather was too much for us Brits to resist :sm16: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> BC's are starting to creep up again too, luckily the Island has been good. Lightening storms... wildfires and Covid... sounds like a not so good year. xoxox. Just had to prove I was human.. pick out the trains, ok all the squares were blank.... setting me up for failure?


Lightning, wildfires and covid. What, no locusts?
Stay safe and we will survive this.


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a grey but still DRY London!!! Have spent a good part of the morning on a video call to my sister in Dorset. I sent her a copy of my card making software so I was tutoring her online. She got the hang it in the end and printed out a pretty fair card!

Not much else to report, still plodding on with my square and there's more dropping into my inbox every couple of weeks!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, I see a couple of blunders in the first repeat - tough!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


If you can live with them, they are "design elements".


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's going slowly and I can't say I'm enjoying it but I'm getting there!


How many repeats until you are done?


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's good you figured it out about why the color was different. As you say, I hope it evens out when it's soaked. That looks like an interesting and fun brioche sock pattern. xxxooo


Unfortunately I need new yarn for that pattern At least one solid sock yarn, I do have lots of tonal and multi sock yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a grey but still DRY London!!! Have spent a good part of the morning on a video call to my sister in Dorset. I sent her a copy of my card making software so I was tutoring her online. She got the hang it in the end and printed out a pretty fair card!
> 
> Not much else to report, still plodding on with my square and there's more dropping into my inbox every couple of weeks!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


That sounds great. Want to join our desktop support unit?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear that Canada's numbers are up again but I have a feeling nobody really knows how many for certain. If they tell you they're 'up', maybe they are hoping it will make folks behave more responsibly? I honestly think that if we'd had our usual sort of weather (damp and dull), our numbers would be down. The unseasonably gorgeous weather was too much for us Brits to resist :sm16: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


It also helps that we are testing at capacity now, and anyone who thinks that they have been exposed can go and get tested. So we are starting to find the asymptomatic spreaders out in the community. It also helps that things are re-opening because of the money, not because the virus is under control. Canadians also want the hot summer weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

I;'m late. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi Jacky, where do you order your yarn from? xxxx


Lovecrafts. They seem pretty good, free delivery over £25 within 2-4 days normally. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Lightning, wildfires and covid. What, no locusts?
> Stay safe and we will survive this.


They've got those in Africa. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I;'m late. Everyone have a great day.


Drive safely to your card table. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> How many repeats until you are done?


Three, I think!! :sm16: I can only do about 6 rows in one go then my concentrations goes!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> If you can live with them, they are "design elements".


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds great. Want to join our desktop support unit?


I have to be patient with my sister, not sure I could manage it with anyone else!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Nice job on the hat and I hope it stays dry for tea in the garden!! xxxx


Thank you. Made a couple of cakes xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovecrafts. They seem pretty good, free delivery over £25 within 2-4 days normally. xxxx


Thanks. I use the Woolwarehouse or Deramores for 'economy' DK xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Drive safely to your card table. xx :sm23:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks. I use the Woolwarehouse or Deramores for 'economy' DK xxxx


Stylecraft special DK is about £1-95 for 100G, not sure if that's good or not. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Stylecraft special DK is about £1-95 for 100G, not sure if that's good or not. xxxx


About average, I should think. Not buying more any time soon though!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Bit of a chilly wind. I have some friends coming round for afternoon tea in the garden. I'll put some crochet blankets out.
> 
> Revamped an old sunhat and now starting on another embroidery.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Looks lovely. Enjoy your tea in the garden with your friends. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Stay cool. Good weather for staying in air con and knitting.


That's what I think, too! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another hot day here and then a little bit of a cool down for a few days (into the high 80sF and lower 90sF -- at least we'll be out of the 100sF for a few days). Not much planned for today, so will be doing some crocheting and going with Flo. I hope you all have a good one. Stay safe and well. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello Bonny girls I'm hoping you're all fine. I've been waiting for my shopping and it landed. Stephen walked through the mud and got it all over my porch....that's my boy....just like his daddy???? It looked like something else to me but they assured it wasn't. It was pouring with rain when they came so only was here 5mins or so. Then they feel guilty and say they'll come back at the weekend. I've told them no. If it's fine I'll go up there for a cup of coffee. Stephens working most days now and they do enough getting all our shopping. He's brought me some lovely latex gloves ready for if I go out anywhere. They are good to me.

So I might see what Sunday's like. I'll pop up in the afternoon if it's fine because they won't let me in????????

I sent all my friends a joke today but I sent the wrong thing. I sent a picture of my steak slice. I'm really going round the bend.i hope you're ok and remember I love yawl. I'll catch up. My friend Jane who does all the hand quilting is adopting her 1yr old granddaughter and she just came on Thursday. It's a big task to do but she'll do it. She already has 3dogs. Nice dogs if you know what I mean. She says she's been awake since 3am with the baby teething. I think this might just put a damper on her quilting. Good luck to them all. Nanny Jane.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Your Chinese meal sounds delicious, wish I had some. No take out here. Gloves are good but still use your hand sanitizer or soap and water after discarding just to be sure. xoxox


Ok sister trish. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Bit of a chilly wind. I have some friends coming round for afternoon tea in the garden. I'll put some crochet blankets out.
> 
> Revamped an old sunhat and now starting on another embroidery.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


I would think thAt hat would sit nice on my head ???????? love it


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> That hat looks lovely and suits you.


I think you may find it would suit me too....????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I'm getting that an awful lot at the moment, drives me nuts!!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm14: xxxx


Things must be getting to some normality. I've had 2 nuisance phone calls today. The first since end of March.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Made a couple of cakes xx


Mmmmmmmm


----------



## London Girl

Good news from Vietnam this afternoon, the cat came back last night! They had a text from someone say that she'd been at their house and then she just wandered in. Barry doesn't know whether she was a captive or a house guest but she doesn't seem to want to go further than the garden now! As he said, she didn't finish up in someone's hamburger so they'll let it go! Those are my feet by the way, she used to come and say good morning to me!!!xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good news from Vietnam this afternoon, the cat came back last night! They had a text from someone say that she'd been at their house and then she just wandered in. Barry doesn't know whether she was a captive or a house guest but she doesn't seem to want to go further than the garden now! As he said, she didn't finish up in someone's hamburger so they'll let it go! Those are my feet by the way, she used to come and say good morning to me!!!xxxx


That is great news!!! Nice feet. :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great news.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Bit of a chilly wind. I have some friends coming round for afternoon tea in the garden. I'll put some crochet blankets out.
> 
> Revamped an old sunhat and now starting on another embroidery.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


You always make purple so fashionable... you have great flare! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good news from Vietnam this afternoon, the cat came back last night! They had a text from someone say that she'd been at their house and then she just wandered in. Barry doesn't know whether she was a captive or a house guest but she doesn't seem to want to go further than the garden now! As he said, she didn't finish up in someone's hamburger so they'll let it go! Those are my feet by the way, she used to come and say good morning to me!!!xxxx


Pleased she back, they must be relieved. xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Made a couple of cakes xx


Is the cake with almonds like a big soft cookie? https://londoneats.wordpress.com/2011/04/30/boterkoek/
Your's looks delicious. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good news from Vietnam this afternoon, the cat came back last night! They had a text from someone say that she'd been at their house and then she just wandered in. Barry doesn't know whether she was a captive or a house guest but she doesn't seem to want to go further than the garden now! As he said, she didn't finish up in someone's hamburger so they'll let it go! Those are my feet by the way, she used to come and say good morning to me!!!xxxx


 I had an outdoor cat that I had one that I fixed as she lived with us for almost a year, she wasn't mine but had a litter of kittens on my dryer in the mudroom, only one survived and an raised him by bottle as she wouldn't feed him. That was Neilin. Wouldn't you know after I fixed her she disappeared for 6 months at a time... probably went home. It was always good to see her again when she showed up though. This is himself. He moved with us and lived for another 10 yrs.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That is great news!!! Nice feet. :sm09: xxxooo


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Is the cake with almonds like a big soft cookie? https://londoneats.wordpress.com/2011/04/30/boterkoek/
> Your's looks delicious. xoxox


That looks delicious too, I love anything almondy!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I had an outdoor cat that I had one that I fixed as she lived with us for almost a year, she wasn't mine but had a litter of kittens on my dryer in the mudroom, only one survived and an raised him by bottle as she wouldn't feed him. That was Neilin. Wouldn't you know after I fixed her she disappeared for 6 months at a time... probably went home. It was always good to see her again when she showed up though. This is himself. He moved with us and lived for another 10 yrs.


Handsome fella!! We had a cat that we shared with another household without realising it! In the end she decided to live with her other family!! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That looks delicious too, I love anything almondy!! Xxxx


The bottle is in the cupboard. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The bottle is in the cupboard. xxxx


Ooh, Amaretto?!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooh, Amaretto?!! ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Yes, waiting patiently for your return. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Is the cake with almonds like a big soft cookie? https://londoneats.wordpress.com/2011/04/30/boterkoek/
> Your's looks delicious. xoxox


It is a proper cake made with ground almond and flour. Very moist and delicious xx


----------



## Islander

.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I lost my handsome Kody yesterday to a grand mal seizure. He lived a good long life 16 yrs old, he was so smart and such a good boy. When the time is right I'll have one more dog in my life... the right one will come along. xoxoxo





grandma susan said:


> Oh my dearest friend, I'm so sad and sorry for you. Wish I could hug you trish. Xxx


Losing ones for child, after many years of wonderful times with them, is very hard! My heart is with you, at this time!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's going slowly and I can't say I'm enjoying it but I'm getting there!


That looks great, June!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> BC's are starting to creep up again too, luckily the Island has been good. Lightening storms... wildfires and Covid... sounds like a not so good year. xoxox. Just had to prove I was human.. pick out the trains, ok all the squares were blank.... setting me up for failure?


I really hate those Robot checkers!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'd send you my eye's but they aren't much better. Thinking of you. xoxox


Thanks for the thought, Trish! My eyes are cooperating with me today, so I can actually read things today!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Josephine, I'm not whole without a dog, when the "right one" comes along I'll know. Hugs xoxo


I know how you feel, there Trish! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Bit of a chilly wind. I have some friends coming round for afternoon tea in the garden. I'll put some crochet blankets out.
> 
> Revamped an old sunhat and now starting on another embroidery.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


That hat is very nice. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, wet, windy Norfolk. Having a day off today although don't think DH has realised yet, no cooking and nothing planned. This was what I was up to 50 years ago today.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

That’s something good to celebrate. Congratulations.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, waiting patiently for your return. xxxx


Good job it doesn't go off quickly! Hold onto it, I'll be back!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It is a proper cake made with ground almond and flour. Very moist and delicious xx


I was surprised to find no ground almonds in the recipe Trish posted, might have a go at that one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks for the thought, Trish! My eyes are cooperating with me today, so I can actually read things today!????????????


I'm happy for you! Mine are a bit blurry again today, pretty sure it's too much screen time!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet, windy Norfolk. Having a day off today although don't think DH has realised yet, no cooking and nothing planned. This was what I was up to 50 years ago today.


Congratulations!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet, windy Norfolk. Having a day off today although don't think DH has realised yet, no cooking and nothing planned. This was what I was up to 50 years ago today.


Many many congratulations to you both! I'm so sorry I didn't make a note of the date so I could mark it but I wish you both a lovely day and many more happy years together!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet, windy Norfolk. Having a day off today although don't think DH has realised yet, no cooking and nothing planned. This was what I was up to 50 years ago today.


Happy anniversary x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I was surprised to find no ground almonds in the recipe Trish posted, might have a go at that one!! xxxx


It was delicious xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, what an awful day this is, weather wise. 8C and blowing 40mph winds, hence to say I didn't go to Stephens, I need a sun to sit out with. 

I've just unpacked my groceries and had my lunch and that's about all I've done. I've had a video link with Josephine. I don't know where that half hour goes. I'll do some catching up now and I love yawl.... Xxxx. Hope weather is better than this tomorrow then we can all see who we'd like to see. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, what an awful day this is, weather wise. 8C and blowing 40mph winds, hence to say I didn't go to Stephens, I need a sun to sit out with.
> 
> I've just unpacked my groceries and had my lunch and that's about all I've done. I've had a video link with Josephine. I don't know where that half hour goes. I'll do some catching up now and I love yawl.... Xxxx. Hope weather is better than this tomorrow then we can all see who we'd like to see. Xxx


We've got the same here although not quite as cold as you have it. It keep trying to rain but gives up after a few minutes. I've made a cake and rearranged more of my kitchen cupboards, I won't be able to find anything now!! Going to knit on that ghastly grey square again now!!xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet, windy Norfolk. Having a day off today although don't think DH has realised yet, no cooking and nothing planned. This was what I was up to 50 years ago today.


Happy anniversary Jackie


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet, windy Norfolk. Having a day off today although don't think DH has realised yet, no cooking and nothing planned. This was what I was up to 50 years ago today.


Happy Anniversary to you both. Lovely photo! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet, windy Norfolk. Having a day off today although don't think DH has realised yet, no cooking and nothing planned. This was what I was up to 50 years ago today.


Congratulations Jackie


----------



## Barn-dweller

Thank you all for your good wishes, would have had a big party but that's gone out the window now so going to have the back garden landscaped instead. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary to you both. Lovely photo! :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks, we've aged a bit since then. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, we've aged a bit since then. xx :sm23:


Haven't we all?!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes, would have had a big party but that's gone out the window now so going to have the back garden landscaped instead. xx


That sounds like a good plan! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Just saw this on Facebook, couldn't resist!!


----------



## run4fittness

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, couldn't resist!!


Priceless!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, couldn't resist!!


Perfect!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Perfect!!! :sm02: xxxooo


Don't you mean purrfect. xx :sm23:


----------



## gheezi

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, couldn't resist!!


I am so happy that I go to "newest pictures" every day! Thank you for my giggle of the day!

Purrfect and priceless and adorable


----------



## London Girl

gheezi said:


> I am so happy that I go to "newest pictures" every day! Thank you for my giggle of the day!
> 
> Purrfect and priceless and adorable


So glad it added a smile to your day!!


----------



## gheezi

London Girl said:


> So glad it added a smile to your day!!


Oh my heart....yes, thanks


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't you mean purrfect. xx :sm23:


Silly me! Of course!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## edithann

Soo adorable!


----------



## Mevbb

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, couldn't resist!!


I needed a good laugh, thanks


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Norfolk. I've had enough of the rain now, I want the sunshine back. Yesterday afternoon we had torrential rain, thunder, lightning and hail. Guess who's stupid DH went out for his walk and didn't turn back at the first clap of thunder. Luckily he found somewhere to shelter and came back quite dry. Nothing on yet again so have started a 1898 hat, my 'go to' when I don't know what else to do. Waiting for more yarn to be delivered. Have a good, safe, peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs for coffee. Looking to seeing them all face to face.

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk. I've had enough of the rain now, I want the sunshine back. Yesterday afternoon we had torrential rain, thunder, lightning and hail. Guess who's stupid DH went out for his walk and didn't turn back at the first clap of thunder. Luckily he found somewhere to shelter and came back quite dry. Nothing on yet again so have started a 1898 hat, my 'go to' when I don't know what else to do. Waiting for more yarn to be delivered. Have a good, safe, peaceful Sunday. xx


We had the same here but I bet my garden is as dry as a bone again!! If you get rain you don't want, I'll have it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs for coffee. Looking to seeing them all face to face.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


Enjoy seeing the family, take photos to remind you what they look like now!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a warmer but unsettled London. It's quite nice at the moment but more showers forecast for later, which is great as long as I get my walk in first!!

I got into a wrangle with my square yesterday, lost a few rows back to the lifeline but I think it will survive so will battle on with that today and the kitchen needs a good clean. Other than that, the day is my own!

Stay safe, well and happy, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We had the same here but I bet my garden is as dry as a bone again!! If you get rain you don't want, I'll have it!! xxxx


After yesterday's deluge you're welcome to some, reckon the grass grew 6" after it. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> After yesterday's deluge you're welcome to some, reckon the grass grew 6" after it. xxxx


Just the weeds growing here!! That's another job I must tackle soon!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just the weeds growing here!! That's another job I must tackle soon!! xxxx


Can't you get fake weeds that don't grow? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't you get fake weeds that don't grow? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


I've no answer to that one!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:05 am EDT and 13âc (55âf). Itâs sunny with a cool wind and wonât reach 20âc today.
Our new covid numbers are over 400 again. Does not seem to be changing any of the reopening plans.
Yesterday was lawn mowing, cutting out dead lilacs and scrub maples, and laundry day. Then I was just happy to just sit and knit. I started a shawl since I didnât have the sock yarn for the brioche socks.
Today is shopping day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just the weeds growing here!! That's another job I must tackle soon!! xxxx


Since you don't have to worry about killing the grass, make up a batch of "kill everything" and dump it on those weeds. Unless they are growing among your heucheras and flowers then it is just pull,pull,pull.

Natural Weed Killer Recipe

1 gallon white vinegar
1 cup salt
1 tablespoon liquid dish soap


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warmer but unsettled London. It's quite nice at the moment but more showers forecast for later, which is great as long as I get my walk in first!!
> 
> I got into a wrangle with my square yesterday, lost a few rows back to the lifeline but I think it will survive so will battle on with that today and the kitchen needs a good clean. Other than that, the day is my own!
> 
> Stay safe, well and happy, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That sounds like my grafting job. I had about 4 inches done yesterday when I noticed a mistake about 2 inches back so I had to un- graft. And this was done without the distraction of the kitties. (I need some place without the mum distraction too)


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We had the same here but I bet my garden is as dry as a bone again!! If you get rain you don't want, I'll have it!! xxxx


One problem with raised gardens, they need to be watered daily.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to DDs for coffee. Looking to seeing them all face to face.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


Happy Sunday.
Have a lovely time with the family.
Sorry, no hugs though.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk. I've had enough of the rain now, I want the sunshine back. Yesterday afternoon we had torrential rain, thunder, lightning and hail. Guess who's stupid DH went out for his walk and didn't turn back at the first clap of thunder. Luckily he found somewhere to shelter and came back quite dry. Nothing on yet again so have started a 1898 hat, my 'go to' when I don't know what else to do. Waiting for more yarn to be delivered. Have a good, safe, peaceful Sunday. xx


I haven't had a delivery in over two weeks. Now that the stores are reopening they aren't doing delivery any more, or I can go to the store and get curbside pickup. Might as well go in at that point.
I guess DH wasn't spilling where he stayed dry?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, couldn't resist!!


I put a sweater on one of my kitties once. I didn't realize that cats can do yoga and put their back legs over his head. He had it whipped off in less than 30 seconds, but he did look cute in his little bomber jacket.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes, would have had a big party but that's gone out the window now so going to have the back garden landscaped instead. xx


Well that is something to mark the occasion.
Make sure you put 50 of something in there.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We've got the same here although not quite as cold as you have it. It keep trying to rain but gives up after a few minutes. I've made a cake and rearranged more of my kitchen cupboards, I won't be able to find anything now!! Going to knit on that ghastly grey square again now!!xxxx


Mum rearranged the pantry area downstairs and found a broken shelf, by dumping everything on that shelf onto the floor. She only broke a new bottle of soya sauce that she had just bought. Shelf is now fixed and everything is put to right and she won't touch that shelf again.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, what an awful day this is, weather wise. 8C and blowing 40mph winds, hence to say I didn't go to Stephens, I need a sun to sit out with.
> 
> I've just unpacked my groceries and had my lunch and that's about all I've done. I've had a video link with Josephine. I don't know where that half hour goes. I'll do some catching up now and I love yawl.... Xxxx. Hope weather is better than this tomorrow then we can all see who we'd like to see. Xxx


Love you too.
I hope the sun comes out for you so you can window visit again.
????????????☀????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Many many congratulations to you both! I'm so sorry I didn't make a note of the date so I could mark it but I wish you both a lovely day and many more happy years together!! xxxx


That's a nice card.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet, windy Norfolk. Having a day off today although don't think DH has realised yet, no cooking and nothing planned. This was what I was up to 50 years ago today.


Belated Happy Anniversary from me.
That's a lovely picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks for the thought, Trish! My eyes are cooperating with me today, so I can actually read things today!????????????


Hopefully you'll get an appointment soon and be seeing better all the time. Our non-essential surgeries have started back up here and you were ahead of us with the reopenings.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Handsome fella!! We had a cat that we shared with another household without realising it! In the end she decided to live with her other family!! ????????


We actually stole our Mama Smoky from the the neighbours. I saw her have a litter of kittens in a non-functioning car on their property. We started feeding her at that time so the kittens wouldn't suffer. When I saw her pregnant again in the winter, I trapped her in our basement and she gave birth in DDs doll house. It was nice and warm and dry and we could make sure that she got meals. After the kittens were weaned, I got her fixed. She's stayed at our house ever since. She goes over to the other house for a visit when she sees the daughter over there, but she is back home by night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I had an outdoor cat that I had one that I fixed as she lived with us for almost a year, she wasn't mine but had a litter of kittens on my dryer in the mudroom, only one survived and an raised him by bottle as she wouldn't feed him. That was Neilin. Wouldn't you know after I fixed her she disappeared for 6 months at a time... probably went home. It was always good to see her again when she showed up though. This is himself. He moved with us and lived for another 10 yrs.


He's a cutie.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Is the cake with almonds like a big soft cookie? https://londoneats.wordpress.com/2011/04/30/boterkoek/
> Your's looks delicious. xoxox


Butter cake is.
I like ontbijtkoek (spice cake) better. I think it is also called Spanish loaf. This cake is great toasted with butter melted over it for breakfast.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good news from Vietnam this afternoon, the cat came back last night! They had a text from someone say that she'd been at their house and then she just wandered in. Barry doesn't know whether she was a captive or a house guest but she doesn't seem to want to go further than the garden now! As he said, she didn't finish up in someone's hamburger so they'll let it go! Those are my feet by the way, she used to come and say good morning to me!!!xxxx


That's great that the cat came back. I hope she doesn't stray any further than the garden anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

It’s almost 10 am and I’m supposed to be going out and doing my biweekly shopping so I’m going to run now.
Have a great day. Stay safe.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't had a delivery in over two weeks. Now that the stores are reopening they aren't doing delivery any more, or I can go to the store and get curbside pickup. Might as well go in at that point.
> I guess DH wasn't spilling where he stayed dry?


Apparently there's a farm doing a lot of building including garages, no doors so he sheltered in one of those. My local LYS isn't open yet I don't think so have to order on-line. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Well that is something to mark the occasion.
> Make sure you put 50 of something in there.


There will be a lot more than £50 going into it, does that count? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Belated Happy Anniversary from me.
> That's a lovely picture.


Thank you, on both counts. The weather was a lot better that day compared to yesterday. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny but a bit cooler southern Arizona. We're only expected to get up to around 88F today. Yesterday was cooler, too. A welcome change. Although we're supposed to be going back up to over 100F by the end of this week. Will enjoy it while we can. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

.hello all. What another awful day, 8C and raining and windy. I obviously didn't get to. Stephens, never mind there's always next weekend. It was Andrews 60th birthday so I just popped in a teeny present in at the back door, they were waiting for their family. They were going to have a family birthday, I don't know quite how they are managing but that's up to them and not me.

Marg sent a txt, did I fancy a couple of cheese scones and a cup of tea. Well, she came up and brought her own milk because I don't take it. She's been baking again. This certainly not Margaret normal.....I'm proud of her. Haha. We put the world to rights, she never got to see the baby today. I've had the heating on all day again. I hope you've all enjoyed what you've done this weekend. Stay safe, be careful and I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, couldn't resist!!


Haha it's great xx


----------



## grandma susan

gheezi said:


> I am so happy that I go to "newest pictures" every day! Thank you for my giggle of the day!
> 
> Purrfect and priceless and adorable


Join us anytime you're welcome


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> We had the same here but I bet my garden is as dry as a bone again!! If you get rain you don't want, I'll have it!! xxxx


You don't have to ask me, just come and get it......please


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:05 am EDT and 13âc (55âf). Itâs sunny with a cool wind and wonât reach 20âc today.
> Our new covid numbers are over 400 again. Does not seem to be changing any of the reopening plans.
> Yesterday was lawn mowing, cutting out dead lilacs and scrub maples, and laundry day. Then I was just happy to just sit and knit. I started a shawl since I didnât have the sock yarn for the brioche socks.
> Today is shopping day.


Can't have too many shawls!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Since you don't have to worry about killing the grass, make up a batch of "kill everything" and dump it on those weeds. Unless they are growing among your heucheras and flowers then it is just pull,pull,pull.
> 
> Natural Weed Killer Recipe
> 
> 1 gallon white vinegar
> 1 cup salt
> 1 tablespoon liquid dish soap


----------



## London Girl

If I could lay my hands on even a pint of white vinegar, I'd be happy, seems to be a bit of a shortage at the moment! Thanks for the recipe though, sadly, the weeds are in the flower beds and at ground level, difficult for me to get down to!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like my grafting job. I had about 4 inches done yesterday when I noticed a mistake about 2 inches back so I had to un- graft. And this was done without the distraction of the kitties. (I need some place without the mum distraction too)


Oh dear, Nova Scotia beckons!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I put a sweater on one of my kitties once. I didn't realize that cats can do yoga and put their back legs over his head. He had it whipped off in less than 30 seconds, but he did look cute in his little bomber jacket.


I used to have pictures of my dog dressed up like my sister and I, for shame!! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Can't have too many shawls!! Xxxx


Oh yes you can. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Hello from my little corner of the world. It is a perfectly lovely day today sunshine and a slight breeze. I am rejoicing and very glad for this day as it doesn’t happen like this too often.
My great grands were next door this weekend. It was great fun to watch them ride their bikes play with their hula hoops and jump ropes. In other words I am having a great week I hope it continues into next week. I wish you all the best in everything you do


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny but a bit cooler southern Arizona. We're only expected to get up to around 88F today. Yesterday was cooler, too. A welcome change. Although we're supposed to be going back up to over 100F by the end of this week. Will enjoy it while we can. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


You too love!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Oops!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. It is a perfectly lovely day today sunshine and a slight breeze. I am rejoicing and very glad for this day as it doesn't happen like this too often.
> My great grands were next door this weekend. It was great fun to watch them ride their bikes play with their hula hoops and jump ropes. In other words I am having a great week I hope it continues into next week. I wish you all the best in everything you do


Good to see you jinx and sounds like a happy weekend! Good to know!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

YAY page 700!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. It is a perfectly lovely day today sunshine and a slight breeze. I am rejoicing and very glad for this day as it doesn't happen like this too often.
> My great grands were next door this weekend. It was great fun to watch them ride their bikes play with their hula hoops and jump ropes. In other words I am having a great week I hope it continues into next week. I wish you all the best in everything you do


Great to hear you're having some lovely weather and are enjoying it. We've got your cold, wet, and yesterday, stormy weather. Enjoy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely morning sitting in the garden in the sun at DDs. Had voffee and cake and cgatted for hours. They are coming to us next weekemd for a bbq.

Had Bentley 'helping' me with some embroidery this afternoon.x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but at least it's not raining, yet. DH has ventured in town today, the first time since March, hope he only brings back what he went for. Will have to sanitise him when he gets home. Have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cool and cloudy Surrey. 

KnitWIts this morning and then I might make some more jam. Soon my homegrown gooseberries and white currants will be rwady to pivk. This rain has come at the right time.

Happy Monday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely morning sitting in the garden in the sun at DDs. Had voffee and cake and cgatted for hours. They are coming to us next weekemd for a bbq.
> 
> Had Bentley 'helping' me with some embroidery this afternoon.x


Yes, always helpful, isn't he?!! I'm guessing you were giving the embroidery too much attention!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and cool London, had socks, shoes and a quilted jacket to fetch the paper this morning! As usual, nothing planned although I will probably plod on with sorting the photos and my *&^%$£ square!! 

Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes, always helpful, isn't he?!! I'm guessing you were giving the embroidery too much attention!!! xxxx


And him not enough! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and cool London, had socks, shoes and a quilted jacket to fetch the paper this morning! As usual, nothing planned although I will probably plod on with sorting the photos and my *&^%$£ square!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well!! xxxxxxxxxxx


I get the feeling you are not enjoying that square ????xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EDT and 11'C (57'F). It will be sunny and in the 20's today, with humidity building.
I shopped from 10 to 2 yesterday. I went to 3 stores to get everything on my list and had to wait in a line outside 2 of them. I would only have to go to 2 stores if I went to Costco, but I'm still not comfortable going to Peterborough where Costco is located. They have 4 times the number of cases of covid as Port Hope and Cobourg.
Our new case numbers are over 400 again. Our total number of cases is approaching 100,000. The provincial government is announcing new openings today.
There was a protest in Toronto on the weekend. The police all took the knee before the protesters and the protesters still stood there with megaphones yelling at the police, and threatening them. Luckily, nothing happened and the protesters moved on.
I took the lighter part of the new shawl out and re-knit it. I still haven't grafted any more stitches on the top.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> And him not enough! Xxx


Tazi gives me one chance to get petting her on the couch right. If I get up during a petting session to go to the bathroom or get a drink of water, I get a huffy cat, as only a cat can do huffy. :sm16: :sm09:
Give Bentley a nice pet from me.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> And him not enough! Xxx


Yep, subtle, isn't he?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I get the feeling you are not enjoying that square ????xx


Whatever gave you that idea?!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and cool London, had socks, shoes and a quilted jacket to fetch the paper this morning! As usual, nothing planned although I will probably plod on with sorting the photos and my *&^%$£ square!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Oops. Can that square go into timeout until it behaves better and you can start the next one for a bit?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> KnitWIts this morning and then I might make some more jam. Soon my homegrown gooseberries and white currants will be rwady to pivk. This rain has come at the right time.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxx


Happy Monday.
Your berries are ripe already? Our currant bushes are up but no flowers yet.
I also saw a Virginia creeper about 50 feet up one of our trees so I'll have to trace it down and cut the vine at the bottom. Those creepers like to kill trees.


----------



## nitz8catz

There is a bunny in the back yard eating the old granola bars that I put out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but at least it's not raining, yet. DH has ventured in town today, the first time since March, hope he only brings back what he went for. Will have to sanitise him when he gets home. Have a good, safe day. xx


I go into the shower after going to town and throw all the clothing into the laundry. Just to be safe.
Did you give him a list?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely morning sitting in the garden in the sun at DDs. Had voffee and cake and cgatted for hours. They are coming to us next weekemd for a bbq.
> 
> Had Bentley 'helping' me with some embroidery this afternoon.x


I bet he does a good job of pressing?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> YAY page 700!!!!


And nothing has blown up or slowed down. I wonder how high we can go?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I go into the shower after going to town and throw all the clothing into the laundry. Just to be safe.
> Did you give him a list?


No I didn't need anything so can't be blamed if things go wrong. xx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. It is a perfectly lovely day today sunshine and a slight breeze. I am rejoicing and very glad for this day as it doesn't happen like this too often.
> My great grands were next door this weekend. It was great fun to watch them ride their bikes play with their hula hoops and jump ropes. In other words I am having a great week I hope it continues into next week. I wish you all the best in everything you do


Good weekend.
That would be fun to watch.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> And nothing has blown up or slowed down. I wonder how high we can go?


The sky's the limit. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Can't have too many shawls!! Xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes you can. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


Do you have a better way to store the shawls?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I used to have pictures of my dog dressed up like my sister and I, for shame!! :sm23:


I'll bet your dog didn't object so long as he/she could play with you and your sister.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have a better way to store the shawls?


At the moment they are over the back of settee in the craft/office/junk room. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, Nova Scotia beckons!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


I've been looking at New Brunswick too after one of my friends moved there. Not as many properties available for sale, but they are cheaper. The winters are worse there though.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> If I could lay my hands on even a pint of white vinegar, I'd be happy, seems to be a bit of a shortage at the moment! Thanks for the recipe though, sadly, the weeds are in the flower beds and at ground level, difficult for me to get down to!! Xxxx


Can you take a short stool outside and pull the weeds that are reachable while sitting on the stool. By the time you have pulled that amount, it is time for a break before you move the stool somewhere else?
Any kind of vinegar should work. I think it is the acid content that is needed.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> .hello all. What another awful day, 8C and raining and windy. I obviously didn't get to. Stephens, never mind there's always next weekend. It was Andrews 60th birthday so I just popped in a teeny present in at the back door, they were waiting for their family. They were going to have a family birthday, I don't know quite how they are managing but that's up to them and not me.
> 
> Marg sent a txt, did I fancy a couple of cheese scones and a cup of tea. Well, she came up and brought her own milk because I don't take it. She's been baking again. This certainly not Margaret normal.....I'm proud of her. Haha. We put the world to rights, she never got to see the baby today. I've had the heating on all day again. I hope you've all enjoyed what you've done this weekend. Stay safe, be careful and I love yawl. Xxx


I've had to turn the heating on at night. 11'C at this time of year is unusual. 
I want scones now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny but a bit cooler southern Arizona. We're only expected to get up to around 88F today. Yesterday was cooler, too. A welcome change. Although we're supposed to be going back up to over 100F by the end of this week. Will enjoy it while we can. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I think it's funny that 88F is cooler!
I hope you have a wonderful day in the cooler weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> There will be a lot more than £50 going into it, does that count? xx :sm23:


Sure :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently there's a farm doing a lot of building including garages, no doors so he sheltered in one of those. My local LYS isn't open yet I don't think so have to order on-line. xx


So long as you can get yarn somehow. I think I would really have gone squirrelly without yarn to play with/ sort/ find in stash/ get delivered!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And nothing has blown up or slowed down. I wonder how high we can go?


The sky's the limit!! ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The sky's the limit. xx :sm24:


OMG, I just said that!!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'll bet your dog didn't object so long as he/she could play with you and your sister.


No, bless him, he was so patient!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> At the moment they are over the back of settee in the craft/office/junk room. xx


I can't do that. I'd have cats all over them and pulling the stitches.
I've been thinking of wrapping them in tissue paper and then putting them in plastic bags. Although I heard that plastic bags are bad for real wool.
I get beer beetles (plant eaters) in my room so I have to watch anything with cotton.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Can you take a short stool outside and pull the weeds that are reachable while sitting on the stool. By the time you have pulled that amount, it is time for a break before you move the stool somewhere else?
> Any kind of vinegar should work. I think it is the acid content that is needed.


Mrs P got me a lovely little weeding stool but my belly gets in the way of bending over far enough!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get another cup of tea before I mosey out to the card table.
Everyone have a good safe day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and get another cup of tea before I mosey out to the card table.
> Everyone have a good safe day.


You too love!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday.
> Your berries are ripe already? Our currant bushes are up but no flowers yet.
> I also saw a Virginia creeper about 50 feet up one of our trees so I'll have to trace it down and cut the vine at the bottom. Those creepers like to kill trees.


Just picked the first raspberries.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So much for going hiking today. The rug just outside of the shower was wet and when I slipped off the rug on the hardwood floor, I wrenched my knee. I’ve iced it and elevated it overnight, but I cannot stand on it. So today, I guess I’ll be figuring out healthcare options during a pandemic. Darn it!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> So much for going hiking today. The rug just outside of the shower was wet and when I slipped off the rug on the hardwood floor, I wrenched my knee. I've iced it and elevated it overnight, but I cannot stand on it. So today, I guess I'll be figuring out healthcare options during a pandemic. Darn it!


Poor you. Hope it's not to badly damaged. Healing hugs and lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just picked the first raspberries.


One each, unless Bentley sits on them. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Poor you. Hope it's not to badly damaged. Healing hugs and lots of love xxxxx


Ditto from me, Jeanette! Also sending you many healing hugs and lots of love. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just picked the first raspberries.


Me too!! ð ð ð


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Me too!! ð ð ð


Yummy!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> So much for going hiking today. The rug just outside of the shower was wet and when I slipped off the rug on the hardwood floor, I wrenched my knee. I've iced it and elevated it overnight, but I cannot stand on it. So today, I guess I'll be figuring out healthcare options during a pandemic. Darn it!


Oh bless you, I feel your pain love! Strapping it up might help too and painkillers, of course! Healing hugs at you girl!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> So much for going hiking today. The rug just outside of the shower was wet and when I slipped off the rug on the hardwood floor, I wrenched my knee. I've iced it and elevated it overnight, but I cannot stand on it. So today, I guess I'll be figuring out healthcare options during a pandemic. Darn it!


Hope you have better luck than me, I empathise with you.xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Oops. Can that square go into timeout until it behaves better and you can start the next one for a bit?


I'm having an inner fight of stubbornness, I hate giving up on anything, even more than I hate this square but have just finished another repeat, only two and a half to go!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternoon girls, I've just got in the house. I've been to Wendy's and to see Albert too. It was beautiful weather 10c. It couldn't t have been like this over the weekend could it when I could have seen the family? Never mind. The time just flew at Wendy's , she seems bright enough today. She's talking about when we can go somewhere. 

This morning I was watching the robin that goes into the hawthorn bush and she or he was preening. Then baby robin came along and fluttered its wings and parent robin fed it. I don't know weather the nest is in the hawthorn bush or in the **** I'm not going looking in case I frighten them.???? Excuse emoji. I havnt go a robin on my iPad. 

That's all the news for today...I have a feeling the window cleaner is due tomorrow. Four weeks flys over. Ita 12 weeks today since I and millions of others went into lockdown. We are doing ok. Even if there are some silly people ignoring the rules. Love yawl and stay safe...cxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. It is a perfectly lovely day today sunshine and a slight breeze. I am rejoicing and very glad for this day as it doesn't happen like this too often.
> My great grands were next door this weekend. It was great fun to watch them ride their bikes play with their hula hoops and jump ropes. In other words I am having a great week I hope it continues into next week. I wish you all the best in everything you do


You enjoy yourself jinx. All the children brighten us all up.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely morning sitting in the garden in the sun at DDs. Had voffee and cake and cgatted for hours. They are coming to us next weekemd for a bbq.
> 
> Had Bentley 'helping' me with some embroidery this afternoon.x


Yup that's Bentley.......


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> At the moment they are over the back of settee in the craft/office/junk room. xx


I have a junk room since the lockdown. Some folk might call it a lounge.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Mrs P got me a lovely little weeding stool but my belly gets in the way of bending over far enough!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ????


Talking about tummies.....I've put my trousers on that I've not worn through the look down. They fit. But my shirt top is a different matter. Of all the places it had to go on. Never mind, we are what we are......moan ober


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just picked the first raspberries.


I'd rather have a raspberry than a strawberry.


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> So much for going hiking today. The rug just outside of the shower was wet and when I slipped off the rug on the hardwood floor, I wrenched my knee. I've iced it and elevated it overnight, but I cannot stand on it. So today, I guess I'll be figuring out healthcare options during a pandemic. Darn it!


Sending healing hugs rookie. I hope it's not serious. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I have a junk room since the lockdown. Some folk might call it a lounge.


My lounge is fairly tidy apart from a sofa full of gnomes and teletubbies. xx :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. It is a perfectly lovely day today sunshine and a slight breeze. I am rejoicing and very glad for this day as it doesn't happen like this too often.
> My great grands were next door this weekend. It was great fun to watch them ride their bikes play with their hula hoops and jump ropes. In other words I am having a great week I hope it continues into next week. I wish you all the best in everything you do


How lovely for you


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> My lounge is fairly tidy apart from a sofa full of gnomes and teletubbies. xx :sm23:


That must look enchanting! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> So much for going hiking today. The rug just outside of the shower was wet and when I slipped off the rug on the hardwood floor, I wrenched my knee. I've iced it and elevated it overnight, but I cannot stand on it. So today, I guess I'll be figuring out healthcare options during a pandemic. Darn it!


Ouch, keep it rested


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> So much for going hiking today. The rug just outside of the shower was wet and when I slipped off the rug on the hardwood floor, I wrenched my knee. I've iced it and elevated it overnight, but I cannot stand on it. So today, I guess I'll be figuring out healthcare options during a pandemic. Darn it!


Jeanette, hope you will get help in a timely way. Take care.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I've just got in the house. I've been to Wendy's and to see Albert too. It was beautiful weather 10c. It couldn't t have been like this over the weekend could it when I could have seen the family? Never mind. The time just flew at Wendy's , she seems bright enough today. She's talking about when we can go somewhere.
> 
> This morning I was watching the robin that goes into the hawthorn bush and she or he was preening. Then baby robin came along and fluttered its wings and parent robin fed it. I don't know weather the nest is in the hawthorn bush or in the **** I'm not going looking in case I frighten them.ð¥ Excuse emoji. I havnt go a robin on my iPad.
> 
> That's all the news for today...I have a feeling the window cleaner is due tomorrow. Four weeks flys over. Ita 12 weeks today since I and millions of others went into lockdown. We are doing ok. Even if there are some silly people ignoring the rules. Love yawl and stay safe...cxxx


Like these people for a George Floyd protest in Victoria a few days ago, many were not wearing masks. I wonder how many people will be affected.. so unfair to our healthcare workers and the innocent people that might be harmed.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Like these people for a George Floyd protest in Victoria a few days ago, many were not wearing masks. I wonder how many people will be affected.. so unfair to our healthcare workers and the innocent people that might be harmed.


I completely agree, Trish. :sm22: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That must look enchanting! xoxoxo


Certainly different. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Like these people for a George Floyd protest in Victoria a few days ago, many were not wearing masks. I wonder how many people will be affected.. so unfair to our healthcare workers and the innocent people that might be harmed.


We had them all around the UK this weekend, it will be interesting in the next couple of weeks to see if our numbers go up. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We had them all around the UK this weekend, it will be interesting in the next couple of weeks to see if our numbers go up. xx


"will" is almost a given. :sm16: xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Me too!! ð ð ð


Your berries look pretty fresh June for not off the vine! Ours are not ready yet but loaded this year. :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I've just got in the house. I've been to Wendy's and to see Albert too. It was beautiful weather 10c. It couldn't t have been like this over the weekend could it when I could have seen the family? Never mind. The time just flew at Wendy's , she seems bright enough today. She's talking about when we can go somewhere.
> 
> This morning I was watching the robin that goes into the hawthorn bush and she or he was preening. Then baby robin came along and fluttered its wings and parent robin fed it. I don't know weather the nest is in the hawthorn bush or in the **** I'm not going looking in case I frighten them.???? Excuse emoji. I havnt go a robin on my iPad.
> 
> That's all the news for today...I have a feeling the window cleaner is due tomorrow. Four weeks flys over. Ita 12 weeks today since I and millions of others went into lockdown. We are doing ok. Even if there are some silly people ignoring the rules. Love yawl and stay safe...cxxx


I hired lawn maintenance a month ago for my mother.. her grass is now almost 3 ft tall. I'm looking for another as I write... :sm22:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from, atm, a sunny Norfolk, quite a few clouds around so don't know which way it will go. Left over roast lamb today so not a lot to do in the kitchen, it could be another knitting day. Have a safe one. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My lounge is fairly tidy apart from a sofa full of gnomes and teletubbies. xx :sm23:


You'd better get them off before I make my next appearance!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Like these people for a George Floyd protest in Victoria a few days ago, many were not wearing masks. I wonder how many people will be affected.. so unfair to our healthcare workers and the innocent people that might be harmed.


Absolutely, it's utter madness. Do they think it's all over? We're a long way from that, I'm afraid. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We had them all around the UK this weekend, it will be interesting in the next couple of weeks to see if our numbers go up. xx


Surely, they have to, don't they? As I said, madness! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Your berries look pretty fresh June for not off the vine! Ours are not ready yet but loaded this year. :sm02: xoxo


Had some on my breakfast this morning they were delicious. However, I really can appreciate the joy and fun of 'picking your own' from your garden!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I hired lawn maintenance a month ago for my mother.. her grass is now almost 3 ft tall. I'm looking for another as I write... :sm22:


My late sister-in-law would have said "Slab it"!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You'd better get them off before I make my next appearance!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'll put them on the other settee or on your bed. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It is sunny with increasing humidity. I'm going to have to keep putting the air con on after mum keeps turning it off. If a leaf moves in the yard, she says there's a wind out there and opens the windows and turns the air con off. There isn't a leaf moving out there now.
DD is going to be screaming when she wakes up. Some animal got into the gardens last night and dug up a bunch of the little plants. I'll be going after work to pick up fencing to go around the gardens.
The number of new cases in Ontario has dropped below 300 so stage 2 of re-opening will be happening this Friday, everywhere except Toronto and the Greater Toronto area, where half of those 300 cases happened. On Friday, Cobourg mall will be able to open. Cobourg mall doesn't have a food court. Food courts will not be able to open yet. Restaurants, cafes and bars with outdoor patios will be able to open. Hair salons and barbers will be able to open by appointment. (Most of them operate by appointment anyways). Family members will be allowed to cross the border with the US. And the number of people who can be together will be increasing to 10. So still not able to have our Knit Night outside yet. We usually have more than 10 people. The province's special health advisor has died of cancer, not covid. Daycares will be reopening as well with restrictions. More details to come. 
I just know that Cobourg is going to be inundated with people from Toronto since they used to go there is the summer. There is a fence all across Cobourg beach to keep people out and the bathrooms and other facilities there, are still closed.
In the midst of all the racial protests, Toronto's black head of police is stepping down. He says it is for his family, but there is a rumour that he received threats against his family.
The family of foxes living under the boardwalk in Toronto have been protected by 58 volunteers and temporary fencing. Several of the volunteers have been threatened by knives, so there will no longer be anyone guarding the foxes only video. So you know that will be the end of those foxes. All they need is one provoked attack and they will all have to be put down. Which is obviously what some people want.
My sister has invited us to go to her house on Saturday. We will be sitting on the west end of her pool under the gazebo and they will be sitting under the tent gazebo six feet away. We will be using the front door and the guest part of the house (and bathrooms) and they will use the garage door and their part of the house. I keep telling them they need an outdoor entrance to their basement. There is a lounge, another bedroom and bathroom down there. And it would make it easier to reach the pool equipment.
The highways in Toronto are full of cars and are jammed almost as much as before the pandemic. So a lot of businesses in Toronto have their workers working.
Thank goodness by employer is considered part of the GTA and can't open yet.
Grafting and my new shawl are still progressing nicely.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Absolutely, it's utter madness. Do they think it's all over? We're a long way from that, I'm afraid. xxxx


We have one day of lower numbers and our provincial government has decided it is time to reopen a lot of stuff.
I just know our numbers will be going up again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, atm, a sunny Norfolk, quite a few clouds around so don't know which way it will go. Left over roast lamb today so not a lot to do in the kitchen, it could be another knitting day. Have a safe one. xx


Lamb sounds good. Enjoy your knitting day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I hired lawn maintenance a month ago for my mother.. her grass is now almost 3 ft tall. I'm looking for another as I write... :sm22:


We hired a lawn maintenance company like that one time. They were supposed to fertilize the yard. We saw the guy run over the lawn with a spreader about 4 times. He maybe covered 1/4 of the yard. And we never saw anything coming out of the spreader, so it was either very small pellets or it was empty. Later that summer, they put something on the grass that killed it all. We cancelled the contract after that and have done it ourselves since. It was cheaper to get the lawn tractor and the mowers fixed and buy our own fertilizer anyways. We still have to call someone to do the bug spraying as that requires a license.
I hope you find another company that works better. Check the reviews.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll put them on the other settee or on your bed. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Your berries look pretty fresh June for not off the vine! Ours are not ready yet but loaded this year. :sm02: xoxo


Ours haven't flowered yet.
The strawberry farm has a sign out that says "Opening for the season June 19, maybe". If they are able to spread people out in the field, it might work.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Like these people for a George Floyd protest in Victoria a few days ago, many were not wearing masks. I wonder how many people will be affected.. so unfair to our healthcare workers and the innocent people that might be harmed.


A lot of young people too. The numbers are rising fastest among younger people.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My lounge is fairly tidy apart from a sofa full of gnomes and teletubbies. xx :sm23:


A whole bunch of squishy friends!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Talking about tummies.....I've put my trousers on that I've not worn through the look down. They fit. But my shirt top is a different matter. Of all the places it had to go on. Never mind, we are what we are......moan ober


We should switch places. I need to get a new bra because I've lost so much weight up there. Haven't lost an inch off my tummy though.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I've just got in the house. I've been to Wendy's and to see Albert too. It was beautiful weather 10c. It couldn't t have been like this over the weekend could it when I could have seen the family? Never mind. The time just flew at Wendy's , she seems bright enough today. She's talking about when we can go somewhere.
> 
> This morning I was watching the robin that goes into the hawthorn bush and she or he was preening. Then baby robin came along and fluttered its wings and parent robin fed it. I don't know weather the nest is in the hawthorn bush or in the **** I'm not going looking in case I frighten them.ð¥ Excuse emoji. I havnt go a robin on my iPad.
> 
> That's all the news for today...I have a feeling the window cleaner is due tomorrow. Four weeks flys over. Ita 12 weeks today since I and millions of others went into lockdown. We are doing ok. Even if there are some silly people ignoring the rules. Love yawl and stay safe...cxxx


We have little spotted robin babies walking around the yard looking for bugs. When they get bigger they lose that spotting on their breasts.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm having an inner fight of stubbornness, I hate giving up on anything, even more than I hate this square but have just finished another repeat, only two and a half to go!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


Then I hope the square behaves itself and those repeats can be done with a minimum of cursing. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> So much for going hiking today. The rug just outside of the shower was wet and when I slipped off the rug on the hardwood floor, I wrenched my knee. I've iced it and elevated it overnight, but I cannot stand on it. So today, I guess I'll be figuring out healthcare options during a pandemic. Darn it!


I hope you can find someone to look at it. Healing <hugs> . Feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just picked the first raspberries.


And they are so artfully displayed on that purple heart.


----------



## nitz8catz

I forgot to say. I have an online course today at lunchtime. It's for software that I have been running for at least 10 years now. My boss is actually putting some money into it and getting us new equipment to run the software on and getting me some backup people to run it with me. This might have something to do with a new department that was being set up just before the pandemic struck. This software will be useful to that new department.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm just talking to myself, so I'm going to sign off now. Maybe I can get a couple more stitches grafted before work.
Everyone stay safe and have a good day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It is sunny with increasing humidity. I'm going to have to keep putting the air con on after mum keeps turning it off. If a leaf moves in the yard, she says there's a wind out there and opens the windows and turns the air con off. There isn't a leaf moving out there now.
> DD is going to be screaming when she wakes up. Some animal got into the gardens last night and dug up a bunch of the little plants. I'll be going after work to pick up fencing to go around the gardens.
> The number of new cases in Ontario has dropped below 300 so stage 2 of re-opening will be happening this Friday, everywhere except Toronto and the Greater Toronto area, where half of those 300 cases happened. On Friday, Cobourg mall will be able to open. Cobourg mall doesn't have a food court. Food courts will not be able to open yet. Restaurants, cafes and bars with outdoor patios will be able to open. Hair salons and barbers will be able to open by appointment. (Most of them operate by appointment anyways). Family members will be allowed to cross the border with the US. And the number of people who can be together will be increasing to 10. So still not able to have our Knit Night outside yet. We usually have more than 10 people. The province's special health advisor has died of cancer, not covid. Daycares will be reopening as well with restrictions. More details to come.
> I just know that Cobourg is going to be inundated with people from Toronto since they used to go there is the summer. There is a fence all across Cobourg beach to keep people out and the bathrooms and other facilities there, are still closed.
> In the midst of all the racial protests, Toronto's black head of police is stepping down. He says it is for his family, but there is a rumour that he received threats against his family.
> The family of foxes living under the boardwalk in Toronto have been protected by 58 volunteers and temporary fencing. Several of the volunteers have been threatened by knives, so there will no longer be anyone guarding the foxes only video. So you know that will be the end of those foxes. All they need is one provoked attack and they will all have to be put down. Which is obviously what some people want.
> My sister has invited us to go to her house on Saturday. We will be sitting on the west end of her pool under the gazebo and they will be sitting under the tent gazebo six feet away. We will be using the front door and the guest part of the house (and bathrooms) and they will use the garage door and their part of the house. I keep telling them they need an outdoor entrance to their basement. There is a lounge, another bedroom and bathroom down there. And it would make it easier to reach the pool equipment.
> The highways in Toronto are full of cars and are jammed almost as much as before the pandemic. So a lot of businesses in Toronto have their workers working.
> Thank goodness by employer is considered part of the GTA and can't open yet.
> Grafting and my new shawl are still progressing nicely.


Sounds like a great time you'll be having at your sister's, hope it's a lovely day for you all! The shawl is looking good, what is the patern? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have little spotted robin babies walking around the yard looking for bugs. When they get bigger they lose that spotting on their breasts.


Love the belligerent facial expression!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Then I hope the square behaves itself and those repeats can be done with a minimum of cursing. :sm24:


Oh, me too Mav, me too!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to say. I have an online course today at lunchtime. It's for software that I have been running for at least 10 years now. My boss is actually putting some money into it and getting us new equipment to run the software on and getting me some backup people to run it with me. This might have something to do with a new department that was being set up just before the pandemic struck. This software will be useful to that new department.


Oh, so no help to you then, thanks boss!!!


----------



## Mevbb

nitz8catz said:


> We have little spotted robin babies walking around the yard looking for bugs. When they get bigger they lose that spotting on their breasts.


So cute. I hope you don't have a cat nearby.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Surely, they have to, don't they? As I said, madness! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


I agree completely. :sm13: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. Not much planned for today, so will be hanging with Flo. I hope you all are having a good day. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm absolutely freezing cold, it's getting colder here. 8C I'm glad to come to bed. As normal in this lockdown I have not got much news at all, I went over to see Karen this morning, I'm still sitting outdoors with the open bay window, I was there about an hour today. I oberslept and that annoyed me, I don't know why it does but it does. 

Bones aren't good at all today, it's cos it's so cold. When we used to go to Florida, my bones were always wonderful, I could feel the warmth right through my body. Margaret came up this afternoon to bring sudokus and had a cup of tea. I've been looking at the forecast and I think Sunday might be a good day to see the family. Up until now we are supposed to be warmer and dry enough to sit in a garden......????????☕ I know my place, with the bunnies and the hedgehog, (prickly flee ridden creature) I can't swoon over those, and Guinea pigs. I think the truth with me at the moment is I'm frightened to go outside really. I'm safe in y little circle here. Do any of you feel the same?

That's the lot today, judi is locked out of connections, she says to tell you jolly......she's not ignoring your messages.
Keep trying judi. Lobe yawl. Stay safe. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We have little spotted robin babies walking around the yard looking for bugs. When they get bigger they lose that spotting on their breasts.


Oh he's lovely but our little robins are different from yours.


----------



## pfoley

The photo is beautiful!


----------



## jinx

I'm quite happy to stay home. It's Mr. wonderful that is going stir crazy. He insisted he had to go get his haircut today. That was ridiculous I could've put them in a ponytail for him
Tell Judy to turn off the Wi-Fi on her phone. That's the only way I can get connected to connections. Doing that makes it easy Peezy to talk to you. Well not as easy as if I was on a computer but it works


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm absolutely freezing cold, it's getting colder here. 8C I'm glad to come to bed. As normal in this lockdown I have not got much news at all, I went over to see Karen this morning, I'm still sitting outdoors with the open bay window, I was there about an hour today. I oberslept and that annoyed me, I don't know why it does but it does.
> 
> Bones aren't good at all today, it's cos it's so cold. When we used to go to Florida, my bones were always wonderful, I could feel the warmth right through my body. Margaret came up this afternoon to bring sudokus and had a cup of tea. I've been looking at the forecast and I think Sunday might be a good day to see the family. Up until now we are supposed to be warmer and dry enough to sit in a garden......????????☕ I know my place, with the bunnies and the hedgehog, (prickly flee ridden creature) I can't swoon over those, and Guinea pigs. I think the truth with me at the moment is I'm frightened to go outside really. I'm safe in y little circle here. Do any of you feel the same?
> 
> That's the lot today, judi is locked out of connections, she says to tell you jolly......she's not ignoring your messages.
> Keep trying judi. Lobe yawl. Stay safe. Xxxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It is sunny with increasing humidity. I'm going to have to keep putting the air con on after mum keeps turning it off. If a leaf moves in the yard, she says there's a wind out there and opens the windows and turns the air con off. There isn't a leaf moving out there now.
> DD is going to be screaming when she wakes up. Some animal got into the gardens last night and dug up a bunch of the little plants. I'll be going after work to pick up fencing to go around the gardens.
> The number of new cases in Ontario has dropped below 300 so stage 2 of re-opening will be happening this Friday, everywhere except Toronto and the Greater Toronto area, where half of those 300 cases happened. On Friday, Cobourg mall will be able to open. Cobourg mall doesn't have a food court. Food courts will not be able to open yet. Restaurants, cafes and bars with outdoor patios will be able to open. Hair salons and barbers will be able to open by appointment. (Most of them operate by appointment anyways). Family members will be allowed to cross the border with the US. And the number of people who can be together will be increasing to 10. So still not able to have our Knit Night outside yet. We usually have more than 10 people. The province's special health advisor has died of cancer, not covid. Daycares will be reopening as well with restrictions. More details to come.
> I just know that Cobourg is going to be inundated with people from Toronto since they used to go there is the summer. There is a fence all across Cobourg beach to keep people out and the bathrooms and other facilities there, are still closed.
> In the midst of all the racial protests, Toronto's black head of police is stepping down. He says it is for his family, but there is a rumour that he received threats against his family.
> The family of foxes living under the boardwalk in Toronto have been protected by 58 volunteers and temporary fencing. Several of the volunteers have been threatened by knives, so there will no longer be anyone guarding the foxes only video. So you know that will be the end of those foxes. All they need is one provoked attack and they will all have to be put down. Which is obviously what some people want.
> My sister has invited us to go to her house on Saturday. We will be sitting on the west end of her pool under the gazebo and they will be sitting under the tent gazebo six feet away. We will be using the front door and the guest part of the house (and bathrooms) and they will use the garage door and their part of the house. I keep telling them they need an outdoor entrance to their basement. There is a lounge, another bedroom and bathroom down there. And it would make it easier to reach the pool equipment.
> The highways in Toronto are full of cars and are jammed almost as much as before the pandemic. So a lot of businesses in Toronto have their workers working.
> Thank goodness by employer is considered part of the GTA and can't open yet.
> Grafting and my new shawl are still progressing nicely.


Would that animal maybe be a cat. :sm17: Do possum's do that?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We hired a lawn maintenance company like that one time. They were supposed to fertilize the yard. We saw the guy run over the lawn with a spreader about 4 times. He maybe covered 1/4 of the yard. And we never saw anything coming out of the spreader, so it was either very small pellets or it was empty. Later that summer, they put something on the grass that killed it all. We cancelled the contract after that and have done it ourselves since. It was cheaper to get the lawn tractor and the mowers fixed and buy our own fertilizer anyways. We still have to call someone to do the bug spraying as that requires a license.
> I hope you find another company that works better. Check the reviews.


I found an older person that has several lawn tractors depending on the job, he's going to have a look and get back to me. Mom doesn't care if it's mowed, just wants a path for her feral kitties to get to house.. :sm16: xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We have little spotted robin babies walking around the yard looking for bugs. When they get bigger they lose that spotting on their breasts.


Aww.. so sweet. xoxo


----------



## knittingwoman

A dear picture.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning anyone from a wet Norfolk, had another kitchen morning but all set now for the next three days. Not a lot planned for the day again but we are having someone come to give us a quote for doing our back garden teatime. Until then, knitting. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and rain-threatening London!! The square is progressing, 2.5 repeats to go!!! Have a lovely day all of you and stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:48 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's storming with rain and thunder and lightening. We are going to set a heat and humidity record today, going over 30'C. The air con is on already.
New covid cases were below 300 again yesterday. Childcare centres can open on Friday, but with only 8 children and 2 staff per room. Any violations will be fined $3000 per additional child. My employer runs 6 childcare centres. I haven't heard if those centres will open. With only 8 children per room, my employer may not think it is worth it at this time.
My online training yesterday only lasted about 30 minutes, but I did learn something I didn't know before, so it was worth it. And already set up that lesson.
I didnt' get much knitting done yesterday. Every time I picked up my knitting a kitty appeared.
Happy 99th birthday Prince Phillip.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and rain-threatening London!! The square is progressing, 2.5 repeats to go!!! Have a lovely day all of you and stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Keep going on that square.
Have a good day knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from a wet Norfolk, had another kitchen morning but all set now for the next three days. Not a lot planned for the day again but we are having someone come to give us a quote for doing our back garden teatime. Until then, knitting. xx


Of all the people we contacted about our dead tree, only one showed to give us a quote. And it was too high. So they will be coming to trim off however many dead branches that they can removed in 2 hours. They'll just be dropping them in our back yard and we will have to chop them up and get rid of them.
I hope your quote is better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I found an older person that has several lawn tractors depending on the job, he's going to have a look and get back to me. Mom doesn't care if it's mowed, just wants a path for her feral kitties to get to house.. :sm16: xoxox


The kitties don't mind the long grass. It makes it easier for their approach to be hidden.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Would that animal maybe be a cat. :sm17: Do possum's do that?


It was squirrels. DD found seeds at the bottom of each of the holes.
Apparently everyone is having the same problem. Fencing for gardens is all gone. I have to wait 2 weeks for more to arrive.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Oh he's lovely but our little robins are different from yours.


Yes, ours are from the Thrush family and are about 6 inches in length when full grown. I think the English Robin is from the Flycatcher family. They are the same size as the Flycatchers over here. Your Robins are cute.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Of course doing laundry today! 

Did some gardening yesterday, so the rain is welcome. Will just have to do some embroudery after lunch.

Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm absolutely freezing cold, it's getting colder here. 8C I'm glad to come to bed. As normal in this lockdown I have not got much news at all, I went over to see Karen this morning, I'm still sitting outdoors with the open bay window, I was there about an hour today. I oberslept and that annoyed me, I don't know why it does but it does.
> 
> Bones aren't good at all today, it's cos it's so cold. When we used to go to Florida, my bones were always wonderful, I could feel the warmth right through my body. Margaret came up this afternoon to bring sudokus and had a cup of tea. I've been looking at the forecast and I think Sunday might be a good day to see the family. Up until now we are supposed to be warmer and dry enough to sit in a garden......????????☕ I know my place, with the bunnies and the hedgehog, (prickly flee ridden creature) I can't swoon over those, and Guinea pigs. I think the truth with me at the moment is I'm frightened to go outside really. I'm safe in y little circle here. Do any of you feel the same?
> 
> That's the lot today, judi is locked out of connections, she says to tell you jolly......she's not ignoring your messages.
> Keep trying judi. Lobe yawl. Stay safe. Xxxxx


Susan, you need to make these.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feelgood-trousers
It might be time to put the longjohns on again. I have some micro-knit leggings for under my pants in winter. Makes everything warmer.
I get anxious before I go out. I try to prepare for everything I might run into. I usually end up taking more masks, gloves and hand sanitizer than I need. I really would like to put a hockey stick in my car. Just in case I need to push something 6 feet away from me. I still haven't ventured beyond Port Hope and Cobourg.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I'm quite happy to stay home. It's Mr. wonderful that is going stir crazy. He insisted he had to go get his haircut today. That was ridiculous I could've put them in a ponytail for him
> Tell Judy to turn off the Wi-Fi on her phone. That's the only way I can get connected to connections. Doing that makes it easy Peezy to talk to you. Well not as easy as if I was on a computer but it works


Nice to see you Jinx. We are still happy to be at home. Seem to find plenty to do. Luv n hugs xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

One of the Toronto-ites invaded Cobourg. This idiot tried to get to the closed Cobourg beach by riding a styrofoam boat out into Lake Ontario to get to the beach from the lake side. But he didn't realize that the waves in Lake Ontario are more than a match for a styrofoam boat. And the water in Lake Ontario is only 9'C, so the search and rescue boat had to go out and rescue him. He was taken to the Cobourg hospital for hypothermia.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. Not much planned for today, so will be hanging with Flo. I hope you all are having a good day. xxxooo


Have a good day with Flo.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mevbb said:


> So cute. I hope you don't have a cat nearby.


The birds come up and eat the kibbles out of the dish while the cat is sitting on the seat on the porch. Mama-Smokey is the only one who goes outside and she is useless as a hunter of birds.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a great time you'll be having at your sister's, hope it's a lovely day for you all! The shawl is looking good, what is the patern? xxxx


It's Birds of a Feather by Andrea Mowry
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-of-a-feather-14
The light yarn on mine is supposed to be mohair, but mine is a thick/thin yarn of cotton/linen/flax. Mohair is too hot for summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Of course doing laundry today!
> 
> Did some gardening yesterday, so the rain is welcome. Will just have to do some embroudery after lunch.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Happy Wednesday. 
Rainy days are perfect for laundry.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls, it's s cold again today. 9C. It will be midsummer day before long s it might get warmer near Autumn again (I'm being sarcastic)???? I've not spoken or seen anyone today, I've had a very relaxing day. I've had some texts though. I'm sorry I've no news, and I can't make it up, so I love yawl and I'm going to catch up now.......I wonder if anyone noticed on the to news that boris Johnson appears to have had a haircut? I wonder how he socially distanced for that.im sick of being treat like an idiot from this gvt. That's it....uprising over. Love yel again.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, ours are from the Thrush family and are about 6 inches in length when full grown. I think the English Robin is from the Flycatcher family. They are the same size as the Flycatchers over here. Your Robins are cute.


So are yours ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, ours are from the Thrush family and are about 6 inches in length when full grown. I think the English Robin is from the Flycatcher family. They are the same size as the Flycatchers over here. Your Robins are cute.


Ooh, yes, definitely and plain-clothed robin, same shape and tail and beak!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Susan, you need to make these.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feelgood-trousers
> It might be time to put the longjohns on again. I have some micro-knit leggings for under my pants in winter. Makes everything warmer.
> I get anxious before I go out. I try to prepare for everything I might run into. I usually end up taking more masks, gloves and hand sanitizer than I need. I really would like to put a hockey stick in my car. Just in case I need to push something 6 feet away from me. I still haven't ventured beyond Port Hope and Cobourg.


Those trousers look great but how long would they take to knit in 3ply??!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> One of the Toronto-ites invaded Cobourg. This idiot tried to get to the closed Cobourg beach by riding a styrofoam boat out into Lake Ontario to get to the beach from the lake side. But he didn't realize that the waves in Lake Ontario are more than a match for a styrofoam boat. And the water in Lake Ontario is only 9'C, so the search and rescue boat had to go out and rescue him. He was taken to the Cobourg hospital for hypothermia.


What a twit!!! :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's Birds of a Feather by Andrea Mowry
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-of-a-feather-14
> The light yarn on mine is supposed to be mohair, but mine is a thick/thin yarn of cotton/linen/flax. Mohair is too hot for summer.


That's really pretty, is that knitted sideways? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and rain-threatening London!! The square is progressing, 2.5 repeats to go!!! Have a lovely day all of you and stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Glad it's progressing and not too far from being finished. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad it's progressing and not too far from being finished. xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx ❤


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from another beautiful but very warm (90F or more today) southern Arizona. Have to go to the supermarket for a few things at some point today, so that will be the highlight of my day. Exciting life, huh? I'll be doing some knitting or crocheting with the rest of my day. Got up at 4:30 a.m. to help Mr. Ric with his spraying on of pre-emergent chemicals so we hopefully won't have so many weeds next year. He did the spraying using his cute little lawn tractor and a pull-along tank with a spraying device. I watered it all down afterwards. It didn't take too long as his did the bulk of it yesterday -- I helped some with the watering of that and DS did the rest of it. Fun way to begin the day!!! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from another beautiful but very warm (90F or more today) southern Arizona. Have to go to the supermarket for a few things at some point today, so that will be the highlight of my day. Exciting life, huh? I'll be doing some knitting or crocheting with the rest of my day. Got up at 4:30 a.m. to help Mr. Ric with his spraying on of pre-emergent chemicals so we hopefully won't have so many weeds next year. He did the spraying using his cute little lawn tractor and a pull-along tank with a spraying device. I watered it all down afterwards. It didn't take too long as his did the bulk of it yesterday -- I helped some with the watering of that and DS did the rest of it. Fun way to begin the day!!! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


That's not the beginning of the day that's the middle of the night. :sm23: I suppose it was cooler then though. xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm absolutely freezing cold, it's getting colder here. 8C I'm glad to come to bed. As normal in this lockdown I have not got much news at all, I went over to see Karen this morning, I'm still sitting outdoors with the open bay window, I was there about an hour today. I oberslept and that annoyed me, I don't know why it does but it does.
> 
> Bones aren't good at all today, it's cos it's so cold. When we used to go to Florida, my bones were always wonderful, I could feel the warmth right through my body. Margaret came up this afternoon to bring sudokus and had a cup of tea. I've been looking at the forecast and I think Sunday might be a good day to see the family. Up until now we are supposed to be warmer and dry enough to sit in a garden......????????☕ I know my place, with the bunnies and the hedgehog, (prickly flee ridden creature) I can't swoon over those, and Guinea pigs. I think the truth with me at the moment is I'm frightened to go outside really. I'm safe in y little circle here. Do any of you feel the same?
> 
> That's the lot today, judi is locked out of connections, she says to tell you jolly......she's not ignoring your messages.
> Keep trying judi. Lobe yawl. Stay safe. Xxxxx


Susan, we are still lighting our fire, looking like we will be doing so for the next 2 weeks, the temp is hovering around 13 degrees. I have winter socks on! xoxoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> That's not the beginning of the day that's the middle of the night. :sm23: I suppose it was cooler then though. xx


Yes, it cooled down to around 72F overnight. Much better temperature. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Susan, we are still lighting our fire, looking like we will be doing so for the next 2 weeks, the temp is hovering around 13 degrees. I have winter socks on! xoxoxox


Wish I could send you all some of our heat. It's 10 am and it's already 91°F here. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:48 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's storming with rain and thunder and lightening. We are going to set a heat and humidity record today, going over 30'C. The air con is on already.
> New covid cases were below 300 again yesterday. Childcare centres can open on Friday, but with only 8 children and 2 staff per room. Any violations will be fined $3000 per additional child. My employer runs 6 childcare centres. I haven't heard if those centres will open. With only 8 children per room, my employer may not think it is worth it at this time.
> My online training yesterday only lasted about 30 minutes, but I did learn something I didn't know before, so it was worth it. And already set up that lesson.
> I didnt' get much knitting done yesterday. Every time I picked up my knitting a kitty appeared.
> Happy 99th birthday Prince Phillip.


Wow, 99 yrs old, the Prince must have very good genes and the best of care. Happy Birthday to Prince Phillip. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The kitties don't mind the long grass. It makes it easier for their approach to be hidden.


I know that, but tell it to my mother. :sm17: The second hire came and took a look and ran the other way. Mr J and I have been maintaining it for years, on his John Deer tractor with mower and myself on the push mower. Last summer I push mowed everything, 1/2 acre.. getting too old for that. Interestingly I received an email back from the 1st hire saying his machine for brutal cuts had broken down and was now fixed and he would be coming... so now he's the front runner again.

He will be very confused if he takes direction from "the cat lady" I can assure you. Poor Dad, he couldn't fart with the lawn mower without scaring Mom's cats. :sm16: xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, ours are from the Thrush family and are about 6 inches in length when full grown. I think the English Robin is from the Flycatcher family. They are the same size as the Flycatchers over here. Your Robins are cute.


The birds were chirping at 4 a.m this morning, it still seemed dark out. Song birds mostly and as soon as the light breaks.... the woodpeckers. Most people hate starlings but I love them, they are such good parents and have a beautiful song. We used to have quail and I haven't seen any for years, probably too many outside cats in the neighbourhood now. Damn squirrels. :sm14: xoxo.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Wish I could send you all some of our heat. It's 10 am and it's already 91°F here. :sm16: xxxooo


Oh Pam, I hope you are getting used to it! Have you much cacti in your garden? hugs oxoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> One of the Toronto-ites invaded Cobourg. This idiot tried to get to the closed Cobourg beach by riding a styrofoam boat out into Lake Ontario to get to the beach from the lake side. But he didn't realize that the waves in Lake Ontario are more than a match for a styrofoam boat. And the water in Lake Ontario is only 9'C, so the search and rescue boat had to go out and rescue him. He was taken to the Cobourg hospital for hypothermia.


What a lucky idiot. :sm22:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's s cold again today. 9C. It will be midsummer day before long s it might get warmer near Autumn again (I'm being sarcastic)???? I've not spoken or seen anyone today, I've had a very relaxing day. I've had some texts though. I'm sorry I've no news, and I can't make it up, so I love yawl and I'm going to catch up now.......I wonder if anyone noticed on the to news that boris Johnson appears to have had a haircut? I wonder how he socially distanced for that.im sick of being treat like an idiot from this gvt. That's it....uprising over. Love yel again.


Going to go have a google, he had quite a mop of hair. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Those trousers look great but how long would they take to knit in 3ply??!! xxxx


Knit em big and felt them haha! :sm09: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, I see a couple of blunders in the first repeat - tough!! xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can live with them, they are "design elements".
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct Mav, in my book, There we no such things as mistakes, unless one really can not look at the incorrect stitches, but if those wayward stitches don't look out of place in the project, then they are what makes the enhanced pattern yours, and totally original! xoxoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from another beautiful but very warm (90F or more today) southern Arizona. Have to go to the supermarket for a few things at some point today, so that will be the highlight of my day. Exciting life, huh? I'll be doing some knitting or crocheting with the rest of my day. Got up at 4:30 a.m. to help Mr. Ric with his spraying on of pre-emergent chemicals so we hopefully won't have so many weeds next year. He did the spraying using his cute little lawn tractor and a pull-along tank with a spraying device. I watered it all down afterwards. It didn't take too long as his did the bulk of it yesterday -- I helped some with the watering of that and DS did the rest of it. Fun way to begin the day!!! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


You have weeds in that heat.. :sm06: xoxox


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good news from Vietnam this afternoon, the cat came back last night! They had a text from someone say that she'd been at their house and then she just wandered in. Barry doesn't know whether she was a captive or a house guest but she doesn't seem to want to go further than the garden now! As he said, she didn't finish up in someone's hamburger so they'll let it go! Those are my feet by the way, she used to come and say good morning to me!!!xxxx


She is a lovely looking cat, and seems to love your feet! I'm so glad that she finally got home, and is still in good shape! She will probably never leave her yard again, unless she is with her family! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet, windy Norfolk. Having a day off today although don't think DH has realised yet, no cooking and nothing planned. This was what I was up to 50 years ago today.


I'm a few days late, but congratulations for your 50 years of wedded Bliss! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Oh Pam, I hope you are getting used to it! Have you much cacti in your garden? hugs oxoxox


Slowly but surely getting used to it. Yes, we have a lot of cacti of many varieties. Fun watching them grow and come into bloom. The gardens and non-gardens need a lot of work. Will take time and work, but we'll get there eventually. We need to be here in the winter to have cooler weather to work in. Hopefully this year. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> The birds were chirping at 4 a.m this morning, it still seemed dark out. Song birds mostly and as soon as the light breaks.... the woodpeckers. Most people hate starlings but I love them, they are such good parents and have a beautiful song. We used to have quail and I haven't seen any for years, probably too many outside cats in the neighbourhood now. Damn squirrels. :sm14: xoxo.


We've got all kinds of little wildlife here - jack rabbits, cottontail rabbits, chipmunks, birds of several varieties (and I don't know most of them other than the roadrunners). Also have Javelinas. Here's a link that tells about them: https://www.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/Javelina.php

Oh, and rattlesnakes, bull snakes, gopher snakes, etc., as well as little lizards. Haven't encountered a rattlesnake yet, but have seen a couple gopher snake. One of those actually got itself killed in our automatic garage door. It didn't make it inside fast enough (and we had no idea it was even trying to get in). And we have scorpions, tarantulas (we haven't seen any of them yet), and miscellaneous other bugs).

Probably more wild things I'm not even aware of yet. Hopefully it's a long time before that happens. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> That's correct Mav, in my book, There we no such things as mistakes, unless one really can not look at the incorrect stitches, but if those wayward stitches don't look out of place in the project, then they are what makes the enhanced pattern yours, and totally original! xoxoxo


I call them design elements. xxxooo :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> You have weeds in that heat.. :sm06: xoxox


I know. They grow during the winter months (when we weren't here) and didn't know we should have put down the pre-emergence stuff last year before we left (of course, we didn't know at the time we were going to be gone for 9 months). :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Slowly but surely getting used to it. Yes, we have a lot of cacti of many varieties. Fun watching them grow and come into bloom. The gardens and non-gardens need a lot of work. Will take time and work, but we'll get there eventually. We need to be here in the winter to have cooler weather to work in. Hopefully this year. xxxooo


Look what we had lurking in the brush on our lot. I think we have managed to save it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Look what we had lurking in the brush on our lot. I think we have managed to save it.


Lovely, strange to see it against that hedge though, it looks so out of place. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, strange to see it against that hedge though, it looks so out of place. xx


It's under a tree and in some of the back brush that I haven't decided what to do with yet. I'm scared to transplant it.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Look what we had lurking in the brush on our lot. I think we have managed to save it.


A prickly pear! We have several of them and they are quite large. A couple of them are also purple instead of green. Good for you for saving it. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> It's under a tree and in some of the back brush that I haven't decided what to do with yet. I'm scared to transplant it.


I haven't done anything with ours yet. We've got a lot to learn about all the various cacti and shrubs we have. Will take time. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Hello from my Renee Renee little corner of the world. Of course that should be rainy. We are having a string of bad luck. Today the air conditioner went out. I thought it was just the thermostat and we replace that. Alas, that was not the problem. We quickly called the service man as it was almost 5 o’clock. Once you know they close the shop at 4:30. Will have to call them or early tomorrow and hopefully they can come and fix it quickly.
I am reading along and enjoying your chatter an interesting conversation. One of these days I have to send the information in to administration to see if I can get back to chattering along with you. Take care be safe stay healthy


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We've got all kinds of little wildlife here - jack rabbits, cottontail rabbits, chipmunks, birds of several varieties (and I don't know most of them other than the roadrunners). Also have Javelinas. Here's a link that tells about them: https://www.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/Javelina.php
> 
> Oh, and rattlesnakes, bull snakes, gopher snakes, etc., as well as little lizards. Haven't encountered a rattlesnake yet, but have seen a couple gopher snake. One of those actually got itself killed in our automatic garage door. It didn't make it inside fast enough (and we had no idea it was even trying to get in). And we have scorpions, tarantulas (we haven't seen any of them yet), and miscellaneous other bugs).
> 
> Probably more wild things I'm not even aware of yet. Hopefully it's a long time before that happens. xxxooo


I would always be wondering.. what's getting in? Sounds fascinating! :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Look what we had lurking in the brush on our lot. I think we have managed to save it.


Is that a pear cactus Jeanette? It's beautiful.


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> It's under a tree and in some of the back brush that I haven't decided what to do with yet. I'm scared to transplant it.


Can you bring it inside in a sunny area?


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I would always be wondering.. what's getting in? Sounds fascinating! :sm02: xoxo


I do wonder, but so far so good. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> A prickly pear! We have several of them and they are quite large. A couple of them are also purple instead of green. Good for you for saving it. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


ah..it is a pear!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hello from my Renee Renee little corner of the world. Of course that should be rainy. We are having a string of bad luck. Today the air conditioner went out. I thought it was just the thermostat and we replace that. Alas, that was not the problem. We quickly called the service man as it was almost 5 o'clock. Once you know they close the shop at 4:30. Will have to call them or early tomorrow and hopefully they can come and fix it quickly.
> I am reading along and enjoying your chatter an interesting conversation. One of these days I have to send the information in to administration to see if I can get back to chattering along with you. Take care be safe stay healthy


I hope you can too, KP has become so strange with it's odd security. Take care till you're back.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another wet day in Norfolk.Our landscaper came yesterday so now have to wait to see what horrendous quote he comes up with. Dinner all ready so will have to knit. Have a safe day. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> We've got all kinds of little wildlife here - jack rabbits, cottontail rabbits, chipmunks, birds of several varieties (and I don't know most of them other than the roadrunners). Also have Javelinas. Here's a link that tells about them: https://www.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/Javelina.php
> 
> Oh, and rattlesnakes, bull snakes, gopher snakes, etc., as well as little lizards. Haven't encountered a rattlesnake yet, but have seen a couple gopher snake. One of those actually got itself killed in our automatic garage door. It didn't make it inside fast enough (and we had no idea it was even trying to get in). And we have scorpions, tarantulas (we haven't seen any of them yet), and miscellaneous other bugs).
> 
> Probably more wild things I'm not even aware of yet. Hopefully it's a long time before that happens. xxxooo


Last week the tv show To Tell the Truth had a person who got bit by a snake whose head he had cut off. The head can still bite. Thought you might need to know not trying to scare you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> Can you bring it inside in a sunny area?


It's huge and flowering. I may wait and decide what to do with it come Fall. Maybe at the corner of the patio which has full afternoon sun.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> It's huge and flowering. I may wait and decide what to do with it come Fall. Maybe at the corner of the patio which has full afternoon sun.


Sounds good, a 'feature' plant, are there many cactus where you are? xx


----------



## jollypolly

If you want a chuckle on YouTube Chuck Mead does Rhonda Vincent’s song I Ain’t Been Nowhere a play on the song I Been Everywhere redone by Johny Cash and done originally by a lady I can’t name. It’s about the corona times of course. 
I’ve caught up here a bit but not very much. Glad to know you all are staying safe and healthy.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry,atm, and windy Surrey. We are promised some more rain for a few days and then it'll be dryer and warmer next week. Just what the garden needs.

It's lovely to read about all the different plants and wildlife you girls have over the Pond. Not sure if I could cope with some of it. I am enjoying our night vision camera and have some great footage of badgers and foxes drinking from our pond.

Going to make some cherry jam today. LM1 is in a video concert from her school this evening and we are going to watch it.

Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another wet day in Norfolk.Our landscaper came yesterday so now have to wait to see what horrendous quote he comes up with. Dinner all ready so will have to knit. Have a safe day. xx


Morning. What's for dinner? I made meatloaf yesterday. It was OK but years ago having meatloaf was a real treat. I wonder what's on my menu for today.


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Last week the tv show To Tell the Truth had a person who got bit by a snake whose head he had cut off. The head can still bite. Thought you might need to know not trying to scare you.


Hi Polly. That is very interesting. I think I remember hearing that years ago. Amazing what we all learn On a knitting forum.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry,atm, and windy Surrey. We are promised some more rain for a few days and then it'll be dryer and warmer next week. Just what the garden needs.
> 
> It's lovely to read about all the different plants and wildlife you girls have over the Pond. Not sure if I could cope with some of it. I am enjoying our night vision camera and have some great footage of badgers and foxes drinking from our pond.
> 
> Going to make some cherry jam today. LM1 is in a video concert from her school this evening and we are going to watch it.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Morning. I am glad that my little corner of the world does not have as many creatures as they do farther south.
I'm sure the concert will be enjoyable. Although it would probably be more enjoyable to be there in person.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. What's for dinner? I made meatloaf yesterday. It was OK but years ago having meatloaf was a real treat. I wonder what's on my menu for today.


Shepherd's pie today, just put it in the oven. Have you decided what you're having today? xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from another beautiful but very warm (90F or more today) southern Arizona. Have to go to the supermarket for a few things at some point today, so that will be the highlight of my day. Exciting life, huh? I'll be doing some knitting or crocheting with the rest of my day. Got up at 4:30 a.m. to help Mr. Ric with his spraying on of pre-emergent chemicals so we hopefully won't have so many weeds next year. He did the spraying using his cute little lawn tractor and a pull-along tank with a spraying device. I watered it all down afterwards. It didn't take too long as his did the bulk of it yesterday -- I helped some with the watering of that and DS did the rest of it. Fun way to begin the day!!! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I'm guessing you had to do it that early before it got too hot? Hope it wasn't too unpleasant, well done all of you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Wow, 99 yrs old, the Prince must have very good genes and the best of care. Happy Birthday to Prince Phillip. xoxo


He's had a very privileged life, I'm guessing that helped!! :sm19: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Knit em big and felt them haha! :sm09: xoxoxo


Ooooh, itchy!!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That's correct Mav, in my book, There we no such things as mistakes, unless one really can not look at the incorrect stitches, but if those wayward stitches don't look out of place in the project, then they are what makes the enhanced pattern yours, and totally original! xoxoxo


Now I'm really getting through it, I can spot a mistake almost straight away and put it right, although with so many cables and pbls it's not easy. Works even better if I concentrate and don't make mistakes in the first place!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> She is a lovely looking cat, and seems to love your feet! I'm so glad that she finally got home, and is still in good shape! She will probably never leave her yard again, unless she is with her family! xoxoxo


It's a shame she can't talk and tell what happened to her, I hope no one was cruel to her while she way away!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We've got all kinds of little wildlife here - jack rabbits, cottontail rabbits, chipmunks, birds of several varieties (and I don't know most of them other than the roadrunners). Also have Javelinas. Here's a link that tells about them: https://www.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/Javelina.php
> 
> Oh, and rattlesnakes, bull snakes, gopher snakes, etc., as well as little lizards. Haven't encountered a rattlesnake yet, but have seen a couple gopher snake. One of those actually got itself killed in our automatic garage door. It didn't make it inside fast enough (and we had no idea it was even trying to get in). And we have scorpions, tarantulas (we haven't seen any of them yet), and miscellaneous other bugs).
> 
> Probably more wild things I'm not even aware of yet. Hopefully it's a long time before that happens. xxxooo


Oh Pam, you have, how can I put this, a variety of 'interesting' creatures in your backyard and I'm assuming you are ok with them? :sm06: Have you tried roasted Javelina yet? :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Look what we had lurking in the brush on our lot. I think we have managed to save it.


Maybe Pam sent it?!! Pretty!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 18'C (64'F) It's still humid at the moment but the humidity is dropping and there is lots of wind. Great storms swept through last night, with lots of wind and thunder and lightning. Power is out in several places as branches came down. My subdivision has all buried electric cables so we were fine. There were 2 tornadoes reported too, one a couple hours west of Toronto, and one several hours north of Toronto. (Didn't know that the multiple of tornado has an "e" in it)
Openings continue post-lockdown. Beaches will be opening June 22, except Cobourg. Their beach will remain closed until July 10. Summer camps are re-opening in July in Toronto, but with reduced numbers. My employer hasn't said anything about re-opening their daycare centres yet. Premier Doug Ford and the Health minister are getting tested as they and the Minister of Education were all exposed to a covid-positive person. The Minister of Education has already received his results, which were negative.
My sister has cancelled our get-together this weekend and rescheduled to next weekend due to the miserable weather forecast for this weekend. Highs of barely 15'C and rain. It won't be comfortable sitting outside.
I have found at least two errors in my grafting of my sweater parts. Ungrafting and regrafting in progress. My "Birds of a Feather" shawl is progressing slowly. I don't like the edge stitches. The yarnovers at the edge look really sloppy.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello from my Renee Renee little corner of the world. Of course that should be rainy. We are having a string of bad luck. Today the air conditioner went out. I thought it was just the thermostat and we replace that. Alas, that was not the problem. We quickly called the service man as it was almost 5 o'clock. Once you know they close the shop at 4:30. Will have to call them or early tomorrow and hopefully they can come and fix it quickly.
> I am reading along and enjoying your chatter an interesting conversation. One of these days I have to send the information in to administration to see if I can get back to chattering along with you. Take care be safe stay healthy


You too my dear, it's not quite the same when we can't chat back and forth! Stay well and happy and our best to Mr W!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I would always be wondering.. what's getting in? Sounds fascinating! :sm02: xoxo


Yep, me too Trish!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Now I'm really getting through it, I can spot a mistake almost straight away and put it right, although with so many cables and pbls it's not easy. Works even better if I concentrate and don't make mistakes in the first place!!! xxxx


Definitely not a TV project.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Last week the tv show To Tell the Truth had a person who got bit by a snake whose head he had cut off. The head can still bite. Thought you might need to know not trying to scare you.


That information could come in useful!! :sm06: Hi Polly, good to see you my lovely!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> He's had a very privileged life, I'm guessing that helped!! :sm19: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


And the best medical care ever.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely not a TV project.


Nooooooooo! That I found out to my cost!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 18'C (64'F) It's still humid at the moment but the humidity is dropping and there is lots of wind. Great storms swept through last night, with lots of wind and thunder and lightning. Power is out in several places as branches came down. My subdivision has all buried electric cables so we were fine. There were 2 tornadoes reported too, one a couple hours west of Toronto, and one several hours north of Toronto. (Didn't know that the multiple of tornado has an "e" in it)
> Openings continue post-lockdown. Beaches will be opening June 22, except Cobourg. Their beach will remain closed until July 10. Summer camps are re-opening in July in Toronto, but with reduced numbers. My employer hasn't said anything about re-opening their daycare centres yet. Premier Doug Ford and the Health minister are getting tested as they and the Minister of Education were all exposed to a covid-positive person. The Minister of Education has already received his results, which were negative.
> My sister has cancelled our get-together this weekend and rescheduled to next weekend due to the miserable weather forecast for this weekend. Highs of barely 15'C and rain. It won't be comfortable sitting outside.
> I have found at least two errors in my grafting of my sweater parts. Ungrafting and regrafting in progress. My "Birds of a Feather" shawl is progressing slowly. I don't like the edge stitches. The yarnovers at the edge look really sloppy.


Good morning Nitz!! Sorry the grafting has to be re done but you have put so much work into it, you might as well get it right!! What can you do about the shawl edge? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Shepherd's pie today, just put it in the oven. Have you decided what you're having today? xx


We had another salad with rejects/pluckings from the garden. It was a lovely mix of pea, turnip, and radish sprouts, and cucumbers from the fridge, with a sesame oil and rice vinegar dressing. Pity I didn't have any candied ginger to put on top.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm a human. I could spot the 5 pictures that had umbrellas!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a very wet and soggy London, I got soaked going out for the paper!! I have to go out again now to post a couple of cards. My friend in Derbyshire is about to move into a new bungalow and it is my BIL's 78th birthday on Saturday. I will put my mac on this time!!

Catch you all later, lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I am glad that my little corner of the world does not have as many creatures as they do farther south.
> I'm sure the concert will be enjoyable. Although it would probably be more enjoyable to be there in person.


We've had a lot more wildlife sightings since people were told to stay inside. We haven't seen anything new though.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. What's for dinner? I made meatloaf yesterday. It was OK but years ago having meatloaf was a real treat. I wonder what's on my menu for today.


My mum makes awesome meatloaf. DD's and my meatloaf aren't the same.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry,atm, and windy Surrey. We are promised some more rain for a few days and then it'll be dryer and warmer next week. Just what the garden needs.
> 
> It's lovely to read about all the different plants and wildlife you girls have over the Pond. Not sure if I could cope with some of it. I am enjoying our night vision camera and have some great footage of badgers and foxes drinking from our pond.
> 
> Going to make some cherry jam today. LM1 is in a video concert from her school this evening and we are going to watch it.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Happy Thursday.
I have a video meeting of my team today.
But LM's concert sounds like a better use of video.


----------



## nitz8catz

This Saturday is Knit in Public day. My LYS is trying to work something out so we can stay in groups of 10 or less and still be "together". Probably in the big park in Cobourg. There is enough room to spread out there.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> If you want a chuckle on YouTube Chuck Mead does Rhonda Vincent's song I Ain't Been Nowhere a play on the song I Been Everywhere redone by Johny Cash and done originally by a lady I can't name. It's about the corona times of course.
> I've caught up here a bit but not very much. Glad to know you all are staying safe and healthy.


You stay safe and healthier too Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another wet day in Norfolk.Our landscaper came yesterday so now have to wait to see what horrendous quote he comes up with. Dinner all ready so will have to knit. Have a safe day. xx


Do what you have to do. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello from my Renee Renee little corner of the world. Of course that should be rainy. We are having a string of bad luck. Today the air conditioner went out. I thought it was just the thermostat and we replace that. Alas, that was not the problem. We quickly called the service man as it was almost 5 o'clock. Once you know they close the shop at 4:30. Will have to call them or early tomorrow and hopefully they can come and fix it quickly.
> I am reading along and enjoying your chatter an interesting conversation. One of these days I have to send the information in to administration to see if I can get back to chattering along with you. Take care be safe stay healthy


Sorry about your air conditioner. Hopefully it can be fixed quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> A prickly pear! We have several of them and they are quite large. A couple of them are also purple instead of green. Good for you for saving it. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


I haven't seen purple prickly pears. We have them too, growing in the sand dunes along Lake Ontario. They must be pretty hardy to survive the winter winds there.
Google says to make prickly pear grow somewhere else, cut off some of the pads, let them sit on the ground until the cut scabs over, then put the scabbed part into the ground elsewhere. If there is enough water, the prickly pear will start growing again. The eyelets where the spines come out will sprout rootlets wherever they touch the ground. They have extensive root systems so you may not be able to move it.
They can grow up to 12 feet tall under the right conditions. I didn't know that. The biggest I've seen here is about 3 feet tall and about 10 feet around.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Look what we had lurking in the brush on our lot. I think we have managed to save it.


Lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I know. They grow during the winter months (when we weren't here) and didn't know we should have put down the pre-emergence stuff last year before we left (of course, we didn't know at the time we were going to be gone for 9 months). :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


I'm sure a lot of people are playing "catchup" now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We've got all kinds of little wildlife here - jack rabbits, cottontail rabbits, chipmunks, birds of several varieties (and I don't know most of them other than the roadrunners). Also have Javelinas. Here's a link that tells about them: https://www.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/Javelina.php
> 
> Oh, and rattlesnakes, bull snakes, gopher snakes, etc., as well as little lizards. Haven't encountered a rattlesnake yet, but have seen a couple gopher snake. One of those actually got itself killed in our automatic garage door. It didn't make it inside fast enough (and we had no idea it was even trying to get in). And we have scorpions, tarantulas (we haven't seen any of them yet), and miscellaneous other bugs).
> 
> Probably more wild things I'm not even aware of yet. Hopefully it's a long time before that happens. xxxooo


I remember our place in Florida had to be fogged for insects periodically. Also knock out your shoes before putting your feet in them. Little scorpions like going into shoes for some reason.
I'd be happy not to see one of those tarantulas. I don't like when pet stores have them. TOO BIG!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The birds were chirping at 4 a.m this morning, it still seemed dark out. Song birds mostly and as soon as the light breaks.... the woodpeckers. Most people hate starlings but I love them, they are such good parents and have a beautiful song. We used to have quail and I haven't seen any for years, probably too many outside cats in the neighbourhood now. Damn squirrels. :sm14: xoxo.


The robins start chirping before dawn, which wakes Bella, who wakes me. It doesn't matter if the window is open or not, she still hears them. I've seen some pretty sunrises.
Our starlings are subdivision birds. They mimic call alarms and cell phone rings. One silly starling mimicked the call of a hawk and probably wondered why all the other birds scattered when he called.
We used to have quail too, but we have too much tree and bushes for them now. We also have red-wing blackbirds although we are far from any marsh and still have goldfinches even though our backyard is not too open anymore. We have cardinals, chickadees and Blue Jays although are usually deep woods birds. We have orioles who usually inhabit orchards. We also have tons of silly mourning doves, who are the worse flyers in the world. They routinely run into our windows, shake themselves off and fly off again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I know that, but tell it to my mother. :sm17: The second hire came and took a look and ran the other way. Mr J and I have been maintaining it for years, on his John Deer tractor with mower and myself on the push mower. Last summer I push mowed everything, 1/2 acre.. getting too old for that. Interestingly I received an email back from the 1st hire saying his machine for brutal cuts had broken down and was now fixed and he would be coming... so now he's the front runner again.
> 
> He will be very confused if he takes direction from "the cat lady" I can assure you. Poor Dad, he couldn't fart with the lawn mower without scaring Mom's cats. :sm16: xoxo


Mum's been trying to get our lawn tractor fixed, but it's older than I am. Very few people work on older tractors.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Susan, we are still lighting our fire, looking like we will be doing so for the next 2 weeks, the temp is hovering around 13 degrees. I have winter socks on! xoxoxox


I have to bring the sago palm inside for the next few nights as the night temperature will be single digit.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Shepherd's pie today, just put it in the oven. Have you decided what you're having today? xx


Shepherds pie sounds like a good idea. I really enjoy that even though it's quite different from what you make. Tomorrow is grocery pick up days so then I'll have more groceries available to make a wider range of meals.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's really pretty, is that knitted sideways? xxxx


It starts as a skinny arrow. Increases at both sides every other row with a center double decrease every other row. I'm going to have to block this one out when it is done.


----------



## nitz8catz

The experts are now saying that the nose swab tests that we use for covid testing are producing about 10% false negatives, because the test is easy to not use properly. The swab has to be put deep into the sinuses.
We need more of the blood tests for antibodies.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Those trousers look great but how long would they take to knit in 3ply??!! xxxx


They should be ready by winter. :sm01:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> My mum makes awesome meatloaf. DD's and my meatloaf aren't the same.


Your mom must have a secret ingredient. I foolishly tried a new idea on my meatloaf yesterday. Mr. wonderful always puts catchup on his meatloaf and I saw a recipe that had tomatoes in the meatloaf and I thought that sounds like a good idea. Not so much. It was OK but not as good as the original recipe I usually use.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, it's s cold again today. 9C. It will be midsummer day before long s it might get warmer near Autumn again (I'm being sarcastic)???? I've not spoken or seen anyone today, I've had a very relaxing day. I've had some texts though. I'm sorry I've no news, and I can't make it up, so I love yawl and I'm going to catch up now.......I wonder if anyone noticed on the to news that boris Johnson appears to have had a haircut? I wonder how he socially distanced for that.im sick of being treat like an idiot from this gvt. That's it....uprising over. Love yel again.


Very long scissors?
Love you too Susan. Stay warm.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about your air conditioner. Hopefully it can be fixed quickly.


Thankfully a cold front moved in yesterday afternoon. I'm actually a little bit chilly sitting here. Sounds like your weather is a lot like ours has been the past few days and in the near future.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very wet and soggy London, I got soaked going out for the paper!! I have to go out again now to post a couple of cards. My friend in Derbyshire is about to move into a new bungalow and it is my BIL's 78th birthday on Saturday. I will put my mac on this time!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


And it probably won't rain now that you are prepared. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I;m going to sign off. One of the squirrels just came and knocked on the window. The feeders must be empty.
Everyone have a great day.
Stay safe.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> The experts are now saying that the nose swab tests that we use for covid testing are producing about 10% false negatives, because the test is easy to not use properly. The swab has to be put deep into the sinuses.
> We need more of the blood tests for antibodies.


I can see getting the test for antibodies. How ever if you're a symptomatic I don't see the value in getting tested. If it comes back negative by the time you get the test results you could already have been infected from a different source so the test was useless. But then again there are those that have the flu and are asymptomatic and could be passing it around. Glad to hear there are some vaccines that are being tested. However results will not be available until December. I just think I'll keep staying home and hopefully stay safe and healthy.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm a human. I could spot the 5 pictures that had umbrellas!


Yay!! ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> This Saturday is Knit in Public day. My LYS is trying to work something out so we can stay in groups of 10 or less and still be "together". Probably in the big park in Cobourg. There is enough room to spread out there.


Hope the weather is kind enough to do this, shame about your trip to your sister's though!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I am glad that my little corner of the world does not have as many creatures as they do farther south.
> I'm sure the concert will be enjoyable. Although it would probably be more enjoyable to be there in person.


I hope she will perform again on Sunday when the family come for a bbq. Xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The robins start chirping before dawn, which wakes Bella, who wakes me. It doesn't matter if the window is open or not, she still hears them. I've seen some pretty sunrises.
> Our starlings are subdivision birds. They mimic call alarms and cell phone rings. One silly starling mimicked the call of a hawk and probably wondered why all the other birds scattered when he called.
> We used to have quail too, but we have too much tree and bushes for them now. We also have red-wing blackbirds although we are far from any marsh and still have goldfinches even though our backyard is not too open anymore. We have cardinals, chickadees and Blue Jays although are usually deep woods birds. We have orioles who usually inhabit orchards. We also have tons of silly mourning doves, who are the worse flyers in the world. They routinely run into our windows, shake themselves off and fly off again.


What great variety of birds! I have seen - and heard--a lot more birds in our garden since lock down started, nothing exotic except the occasional parakeet but lots of sparrows!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It starts as a skinny arrow. Increases at both sides every other row with a center double decrease every other row. I'm going to have to block this one out when it is done.


So that angled point is actually the middle bottom?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> They should be ready by winter. :sm01:


Which winter? ???? ???? ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And it probably won't rain now that you are prepared. :sm01:


It didn't, of course, I just got hot and sticky in my mac!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I can see getting the test for antibodies. How ever if you're a symptomatic I don't see the value in getting tested. If it comes back negative by the time you get the test results you could already have been infected from a different source so the test was useless. But then again there are those that have the flu and are asymptomatic and could be passing it around. Glad to hear there are some vaccines that are being tested. However results will not be available until December. I just think I'll keep staying home and hopefully stay safe and healthy.


I agree with you jinx, that's what we're doing, better safe than dead!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry,atm, and windy Surrey. We are promised some more rain for a few days and then it'll be dryer and warmer next week. Just what the garden needs.
> 
> It's lovely to read about all the different plants and wildlife you girls have over the Pond. Not sure if I could cope with some of it. I am enjoying our night vision camera and have some great footage of badgers and foxes drinking from our pond.
> 
> Going to make some cherry jam today. LM1 is in a video concert from her school this evening and we are going to watch it.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Josephine, most of those animals try to stay away from Humans, if they are anything like the Australian Native, and feral, animals; so just make a lot of noise if you are ever in the Wilds of America!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I agree with you jinx, that's what we're doing, better safe than dead!! ???? Xxxx


I agree with both of you, on that one! One, or more, of the people involved inw the BTM Protest in Victoria has tested positive for COVID, so now the Government is no longer granting exemptions for people wanting to Protest, but the Eastern States are still pressuring the rest of the Country to open borders, but I think the Governments from the COVID free States are keeping Borders dosed until the infections are much lower, in the Eastern side of the country. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I have discovered that if I do not logout of KP, I am able to keep in contact on here, but if I need to sign in again, I am locked out for some reason, that is only known to Admin.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I;m going to sign off. One of the squirrels just came and knocked on the window. The feeders must be empty.
> Everyone have a great day.
> Stay safe.


He/she might have been knocking on the window for some other reason; perhaps a visit, or just to show that you have been seen! ????????????
I am going to go to bed now, as it is getting quite chilly, and my feet are beginning to freeze.
I hope everyone has a good day, and June, I hope your weather improves, and it doesn't continue leaving you saturated and sticky! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everybody, I hope I find you all well. Today (weather wise) has been terrible again. 9C and raining. I put the heating on again and when the bathroom was warm, I laid in a hot bath and chilled....well, not chilled exactly, but calmly relaxed in the warmth.

Marg came up this afternoon, she's moaning about something, I think it was the electric and gas bills. I just say yes and no where I think they are needed. Mine must be coming in soon too. I hope youve all had a good day. Or are having one, remember I love yawl xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another wet day in Norfolk.Our landscaper came yesterday so now have to wait to see what horrendous quote he comes up with. Dinner all ready so will have to knit. Have a safe day. xx


Hopefully you won't have to wait too long to find out. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> We've got all kinds of little wildlife here - jack rabbits, cottontail rabbits, chipmunks, birds of several varieties (and I don't know most of them other than the roadrunners). Also have Javelinas. Here's a link that tells about them: https://www.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/Javelina.php
> 
> Oh, and rattlesnakes, bull snakes, gopher snakes, etc., as well as little lizards. Haven't encountered a rattlesnake yet, but have seen a couple gopher snake. One of those actually got itself killed in our automatic garage door. It didn't make it inside fast enough (and we had no idea it was even trying to get in). And we have scorpions, tarantulas (we haven't seen any of them yet), and miscellaneous other bugs).
> 
> Probably more wild things I'm not even aware of yet. Hopefully it's a long time before that happens. xxxooo


I've changed my mind Pam, I think I'm better off staying here with the cold weather and not having the wildlife you do. I wouldn't dare go outside with scorpions and snakes etc. so I'm staying here. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing you had to do it that early before it got too hot? Hope it wasn't too unpleasant, well done all of you!! xxxx


Yes, really early. Up at 4:30 a.m. for a couple of mornings. Finished up by 8 a.m. or so. I slept in until 6:00 a.m. today. Not too unpleasant. Had to be done, so now it is! What a treat! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Last week the tv show To Tell the Truth had a person who got bit by a snake whose head he had cut off. The head can still bite. Thought you might need to know not trying to scare you.


I run away from a worm, let alone snakes


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh Pam, you have, how can I put this, a variety of 'interesting' creatures in your backyard and I'm assuming you are ok with them? :sm06: Have you tried roasted Javelina yet? :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes, we do. No, I haven't tried that and I don't plan on it. I forgot to mention we also have black widow spiders here. I have not seen any tarantulas, have only seen scorpions outside. Did see one black widow spider, but Mr. Ric killed about 9 of them last year. Not sure if he's seen any this year. I can't do anything about them being here, so am always aware they could be around the next corner or wherever they might be hiding. I think we also have brown recluse spiders here. Not pleasant for a spider fearer like me, but what can I do. We have the exterminator come once a month to spray around the house, the hangar and the shop. It's almost 100% effective in keeping most of the bugs out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Maybe Pam sent it?!! Pretty!! xxxx


Wish I could say I did! We probably have a few we could share with friends. These 5 acres hold a lot of interesting things we are still discovering. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We had another salad with rejects/pluckings from the garden. It was a lovely mix of pea, turnip, and radish sprouts, and cucumbers from the fridge, with a sesame oil and rice vinegar dressing. Pity I didn't have any candied ginger to put on top.


I'd have enjoyed, peas, turnip and cucumbers, sesame oil don't like ginger or radish, I just don't think I'd have all that stuff on one plate, at the same time. ????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I remember our place in Florida had to be fogged for insects periodically. Also knock out your shoes before putting your feet in them. Little scorpions like going into shoes for some reason.
> I'd be happy not to see one of those tarantulas. I don't like when pet stores have them. TOO BIG!


I completely agree on all of that! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The robins start chirping before dawn, which wakes Bella, who wakes me. It doesn't matter if the window is open or not, she still hears them. I've seen some pretty sunrises.
> Our starlings are subdivision birds. They mimic call alarms and cell phone rings. One silly starling mimicked the call of a hawk and probably wondered why all the other birds scattered when he called.
> We used to have quail too, but we have too much tree and bushes for them now. We also have red-wing blackbirds although we are far from any marsh and still have goldfinches even though our backyard is not too open anymore. We have cardinals, chickadees and Blue Jays although are usually deep woods birds. We have orioles who usually inhabit orchards. We also have tons of silly mourning doves, who are the worse flyers in the world. They routinely run into our windows, shake themselves off and fly off again.


That's great you have so many different kinds of birds. Some of the birds we have here also occasionally fly into the windows. Silly birds! I forgot to mention we have quail here, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've changed my mind Pam, I think I'm better off staying here with the cold weather and not having the wildlife you do. I wouldn't dare go outside with scorpions and snakes etc. so I'm staying here. Xxxx


I try to be very cautious when I'm outside as you never know what might be crawling around on the ground. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have discovered that if I do not logout of KP, I am able to keep in contact on here, but if I need to sign in again, I am locked out for some reason, that is only known to Admin.


I always stay logged on Judi, so I'm not going to log out if that's what happens. Thanks for advice.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I always stay logged on Judi, so I'm not going to log out if that's what happens. Thanks for advice.


Me, too. And I'm not going to log out either. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds good, a 'feature' plant, are there many cactus where you are? xx


I haven't seen many on the roadsides, but obviously they'll do just fine here.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have discovered that if I do not logout of KP, I am able to keep in contact on here, but if I need to sign in again, I am locked out for some reason, that is only known to Admin.


No logging out then please Judi!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> He/she might have been knocking on the window for some other reason; perhaps a visit, or just to show that you have been seen! ????????????
> I am going to go to bed now, as it is getting quite chilly, and my feet are beginning to freeze.
> I hope everyone has a good day, and June, I hope your weather improves, and it doesn't continue leaving you saturated and sticky! ???????????? xoxoxo


Thanks love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we do. No, I haven't tried that and I don't plan on it. I forgot to mention we also have black widow spiders here. I have not seen any tarantulas, have only seen scorpions outside. Did see one black widow spider, but Mr. Ric killed about 9 of them last year. Not sure if he's seen any this year. I can't do anything about them being here, so am always aware they could be around the next corner or wherever they might be hiding. I think we also have brown recluse spiders here. Not pleasant for a spider fearer like me, but what can I do. We have the exterminator come once a month to spray around the house, the hangar and the shop. It's almost 100% effective in keeping most of the bugs out. xxxooo


I'm very glad to hear that you have the exterminators in!! Just wondering, did you know about all these creatures when you were planning your move?! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm very glad to hear that you have the exterminators in!! Just wondering, did you know about all these creatures when you were planning your move?! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Yes, we did and moved here anyway. It's very beautiful here in its own way and quite the laid back lifestyle. I'm enjoying it. Will be nice to be here during the winter months when the airpark fills ups with people and also it will be easier to get the energy to work outside -- not so hot in those months. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we did and moved here anyway. It's very beautiful here in its own way and quite the laid back lifestyle. I'm enjoying it. Will be nice to be here during the winter months when the airpark fills ups with people and also it will be easier to get the energy to work outside -- not so hot in those months. xxxooo


You sound happy so I'm happy for you!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry,atm, and windy Surrey. We are promised some more rain for a few days and then it'll be dryer and warmer next week. Just what the garden needs.
> 
> It's lovely to read about all the different plants and wildlife you girls have over the Pond. Not sure if I could cope with some of it. I am enjoying our night vision camera and have some great footage of badgers and foxes drinking from our pond.
> 
> Going to make some cherry jam today. LM1 is in a video concert from her school this evening and we are going to watch it.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Cherry Jam.. how delightful! xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. What's for dinner? I made meatloaf yesterday. It was OK but years ago having meatloaf was a real treat. I wonder what's on my menu for today.


I have a wonderful neighbour who likes to give me a break from cooking.. yesterday she brought Butter Chicken with rice and curried cauliflower... I thought I'd gone to heaven!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We had another salad with rejects/pluckings from the garden. It was a lovely mix of pea, turnip, and radish sprouts, and cucumbers from the fridge, with a sesame oil and rice vinegar dressing. Pity I didn't have any candied ginger to put on top.


Wonderful salad and mix of flavours. :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You sound happy so I'm happy for you!! xxxx


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The robins start chirping before dawn, which wakes Bella, who wakes me. It doesn't matter if the window is open or not, she still hears them. I've seen some pretty sunrises.
> Our starlings are subdivision birds. They mimic call alarms and cell phone rings. One silly starling mimicked the call of a hawk and probably wondered why all the other birds scattered when he called.
> We used to have quail too, but we have too much tree and bushes for them now. We also have red-wing blackbirds although we are far from any marsh and still have goldfinches even though our backyard is not too open anymore. We have cardinals, chickadees and Blue Jays although are usually deep woods birds. We have orioles who usually inhabit orchards. We also have tons of silly mourning doves, who are the worse flyers in the world. They routinely run into our windows, shake themselves off and fly off again.


I miss the black birds, I recently have had more Ravens visit though. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's been trying to get our lawn tractor fixed, but it's older than I am. Very few people work on older tractors.


I bet you could work on it yourself if you had a manual.. you're a smart cookie. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I have to bring the sago palm inside for the next few nights as the night temperature will be single digit.


Rosemary doesn't usually survive here unless it's in a protected place.. I accidentally bought one thinking it was lavender when it was young.. it's doing well surrounded by all the lavender!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Cherry Jam.. how delightful! xoxox


Yum, my favourite!! ????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have a wonderful neighbour who likes to give me a break from cooking.. yesterday she brought Butter Chicken with rice and curried cauliflower... I thought I'd gone to heaven!


What a great neighbour, so glad someone is looking out for you!! ???? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I miss the black birds, I recently have had more Ravens visit though. xoxox


Were getting a lot if crows around here, they don't sing a pretty song!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Were getting a lot if crows around here, they don't sing a pretty song!!


Our main birds seem to be rooks and wood pigeons. coo coo. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I have a wonderful neighbour who likes to give me a break from cooking.. yesterday she brought Butter Chicken with rice and curried cauliflower... I thought I'd gone to heaven!


My neighbor will not take money for the work he does. However, I did not have any problem getting him to take a home cooked meal home with him. I think every one appreciates a tasty home cooked meal. Glad you have someone that shares with you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Not a lot planned for the day which is a good job as I don't feel like doing anything anyway. Have a good, safe day, back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunnyish Surrey. LMs video concert was good last night and she sang beautifully. 

Today I have 3 of my craft group friends coming over this afternoon for a craft session. I think it's a good job I've got side panels for the gazebo.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My neighbor will not take money for the work he does. However, I did not have any problem getting him to take a home cooked meal home with him. I think every one appreciates a tasty home cooked meal. Glad you have someone that shares with you.


I think bartering is brilliant, saves the embarrassment of money being too much or not enough, win/win! I bet he really enjoyed that meal too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunnyish Surrey. LMs video concert was good last night and she sang beautifully.
> 
> Today I have 3 of my craft group friends coming over this afternoon for a craft session. I think it's a good job I've got side panels for the gazebo.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Good morning! Glad LM's concert went well, so good for her confidence! Enjoy your craft session!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! I can echo everything that Jacky said!! I have finished my mitred square blanket, I won't post a picture cos it's much like the last one!! I am now knitting 6" squares for Woollies for the World, I have no idea what they want them for but I'll send 'em anyway!! I sincerely hope to finish the square today but the pattern for the new one arrived in my inbox yesterday so here we go again!!

Have a good one everybody, take care, be safe and happy!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! I can echo everything that Jacky said!! I have finished my mitred square blanket, I won't post a picture cos it's much like the last one!! I am now knitting 6" squares for Woollies for the World, I have no idea what they want them for but I'll send 'em anyway!! I sincerely hope to finish the square today but the pattern for the new one arrived in my inbox yesterday so here we go again!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, be safe and happy!! xxxxxxxxx


Ooh, not sure I like the look of that one, too much brain work involved, good luck. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh, not sure I like the look of that one, too much brain work involved, good luck. xxxx


Thanks, I'll need it!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EDT and 14'C (55'F). It's a sunny comfortable day.
Our new cases of covid numbers were just over 200. Number of people who can gather together rises from 5 to 10 today in my area. Long term care and seniors residences are allowing family to visit their residents outside if they have the property to do so, but the visitors must have had a negative covid test and the paperwork to prove it. Churches and other places of worship are allowed to open, but must limit the number of people who come inside. And our drive-in theatre just outside Port Hope opens tonight. My yarn store is putting a tent up in the parking lot. If we bring our own camp chair, up to 10 people can come and knit together so long as we all stay 6 feet apart. Restaurants are opening outdoor patios today. The grocery stores are stopping their $2 per hour extra pandemic pay to their workers. And mum can get her hair cut starting today if she can get an appointment. All of this is happening outside of Toronto. Now businesses in this area are asking how to deal with the influx of Toronto-ites who are already invading so they can go to open businesses that aren't available where they live.
Mum has a rose in a pot that she is going to take to my sister's house and leave on her porch today. It is sis's birthday.
We had a video check-in at work. No one turned on their video. We just talked, after the boss prompted us that he couldn't be the only person talking or he would end the call. I am going to be able to work from home until Sept 25, after I sign a Telework agreement, and a Home Ergonomics agreement, and I think there is one other paper that I have to digitally sign. Mum immediately said she didn't want the card table sitting in the front room for all that time, so I was looking for a nicer desk. But everyone else has also been looking and most of the desks are out of stock. I'd be fine with going to the hardware store and getting a couple of shelves and legs and put something nice-looking, but temporary, together. Then I could take it apart if I needed. Mum said she didn't want to have to put something together, and I told her I was perfectly capable of putting some screws in wood. Almost everything that would be delivered would be in flat pack and have to be put together. I have no problem with that. It's like a 3D jigsaw puzzle.
My second summer top is going slowly. I need to put the ends into my first top. I'm not going to be able to soak it before Saturday. I'll just have to wear it as is.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! I can echo everything that Jacky said!! I have finished my mitred square blanket, I won't post a picture cos it's much like the last one!! I am now knitting 6" squares for Woollies for the World, I have no idea what they want them for but I'll send 'em anyway!! I sincerely hope to finish the square today but the pattern for the new one arrived in my inbox yesterday so here we go again!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, be safe and happy!! xxxxxxxxx


That is pretty. Another "not a TV project" square.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunnyish Surrey. LMs video concert was good last night and she sang beautifully.
> 
> Today I have 3 of my craft group friends coming over this afternoon for a craft session. I think it's a good job I've got side panels for the gazebo.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Happy Friday.
Enjoy your craft get-together.


----------



## nitz8catz

There's a new term going around FOGO = Fear of Going Out.
76% people are afraid of going on transit now.
56% people are afraid of going to the open stores.
52% people feel apprehensive about other people.
Focus on the micro wins. Take baby steps to reintegrate back to an open society.
There is a lot of good to get back to. 
(Even though I was quite happy to stay at home with my family. We all behaved ourselves and didn't have our usual flare ups.)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Not a lot planned for the day which is a good job as I don't feel like doing anything anyway. Have a good, safe day, back later. xx


I'd love a day of not doing anything. 
I have a feeling if I don't do something with my sister this weekend, mum will have me building a desk.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My neighbor will not take money for the work he does. However, I did not have any problem getting him to take a home cooked meal home with him. I think every one appreciates a tasty home cooked meal. Glad you have someone that shares with you.


I think that is fair. 
Maybe taking the money would make him feel like he had been hired, instead of a generous gesture. The home cooked meal lets him know that his work was appreciated and doesn't take away anything from his generosity.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Our main birds seem to be rooks and wood pigeons. coo coo. xxxx


I LOVE your wood pigeons. I want to pack a bunch of them up and bring them to Canada. Maybe at my next house I'll have enough room to make a pigeon coop.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Were getting a lot if crows around here, they don't sing a pretty song!!


Ravens are even worse. We had 3 Ravens hanging around our yard a few months ago. They are huge and scared everything.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Rosemary doesn't usually survive here unless it's in a protected place.. I accidentally bought one thinking it was lavender when it was young.. it's doing well surrounded by all the lavender!


Aren't you lucky. We grew Rosemary once. It produced enough Rosemary for this entire subdivision. Most of it went to waste.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I bet you could work on it yourself if you had a manual.. you're a smart cookie. xoxo


The biggest problem is getting parts, but one of the companies in Port Hope has a 3D printer and said if I bring any broken parts to them their computer will duplicate it in a plastic composite that they say is as hard as steel. We'll see.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have a wonderful neighbour who likes to give me a break from cooking.. yesterday she brought Butter Chicken with rice and curried cauliflower... I thought I'd gone to heaven!


Butter Chicken! yum.
You have a nice neighbour.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we did and moved here anyway. It's very beautiful here in its own way and quite the laid back lifestyle. I'm enjoying it. Will be nice to be here during the winter months when the airpark fills ups with people and also it will be easier to get the energy to work outside -- not so hot in those months. xxxooo


I hope you are able to stay there and enjoy a winter in your new home. Save summer for visiting back in Washington state.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's great you have so many different kinds of birds. Some of the birds we have here also occasionally fly into the windows. Silly birds! I forgot to mention we have quail here, too. xxxooo


We even have hawk cut outs on the windows but that doesn't help. At least the mourning doves are solidly built birds and don't seem to get hurt.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'd have enjoyed, peas, turnip and cucumbers, sesame oil don't like ginger or radish, I just don't think I'd have all that stuff on one plate, at the same time. ????????????????????


Why not!
Take a bunch of vegetable that you like, throw them in a bowl and put a dressing on them. Instant salad.
I especially like the winter salad with the cauliflower. Lettuce is overrated. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we do. No, I haven't tried that and I don't plan on it. I forgot to mention we also have black widow spiders here. I have not seen any tarantulas, have only seen scorpions outside. Did see one black widow spider, but Mr. Ric killed about 9 of them last year. Not sure if he's seen any this year. I can't do anything about them being here, so am always aware they could be around the next corner or wherever they might be hiding. I think we also have brown recluse spiders here. Not pleasant for a spider fearer like me, but what can I do. We have the exterminator come once a month to spray around the house, the hangar and the shop. It's almost 100% effective in keeping most of the bugs out. xxxooo


We have the black widow and brown recluse spiders here too. I have to be VERY vigilant when moving wood and brush outside and heavy gloves are a must. Most black widow bites up here don't cause much problems. Perhaps our black widows don't have as intense a venom, but the brown recluse spiders can cause you to lose a chunk of skin and muscle.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I LOVE your wood pigeons. I want to pack a bunch of them up and bring them to Canada. Maybe at my next house I'll have enough room to make a pigeon coop.


You're welcome to some, we have 100's round here. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, I hope I find you all well. Today (weather wise) has been terrible again. 9C and raining. I put the heating on again and when the bathroom was warm, I laid in a hot bath and chilled....well, not chilled exactly, but calmly relaxed in the warmth.
> 
> Marg came up this afternoon, she's moaning about something, I think it was the electric and gas bills. I just say yes and no where I think they are needed. Mine must be coming in soon too. I hope youve all had a good day. Or are having one, remember I love yawl xxxxx


Everything is costing more, and the money coming in hasn't changed.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm human again. Didn't that check only used to come up when you were posting a picture. Now it seems to come up every few pages.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You're welcome to some, we have 100's round here. xx


I hear they are raised like farm animals in Scotland. I'll have to check with the people who keep pigeons around here and see if Scotland's wood pigeons can be imported.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off. Time for work.
Everyone have a great Friday.
Stay safe.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! I can echo everything that Jacky said!! I have finished my mitred square blanket, I won't post a picture cos it's much like the last one!! I am now knitting 6" squares for Woollies for the World, I have no idea what they want them for but I'll send 'em anyway!! I sincerely hope to finish the square today but the pattern for the new one arrived in my inbox yesterday so here we go again!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, be safe and happy!! xxxxxxxxx


Yeh! Well done xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EDT and 14'C (55'F). It's a sunny comfortable day.
> Our new cases of covid numbers were just over 200. Number of people who can gather together rises from 5 to 10 today in my area. Long term care and seniors residences are allowing family to visit their residents outside if they have the property to do so, but the visitors must have had a negative covid test and the paperwork to prove it. Churches and other places of worship are allowed to open, but must limit the number of people who come inside. And our drive-in theatre just outside Port Hope opens tonight. My yarn store is putting a tent up in the parking lot. If we bring our own camp chair, up to 10 people can come and knit together so long as we all stay 6 feet apart. Restaurants are opening outdoor patios today. The grocery stores are stopping their $2 per hour extra pandemic pay to their workers. And mum can get her hair cut starting today if she can get an appointment. All of this is happening outside of Toronto. Now businesses in this area are asking how to deal with the influx of Toronto-ites who are already invading so they can go to open businesses that aren't available where they live.
> Mum has a rose in a pot that she is going to take to my sister's house and leave on her porch today. It is sis's birthday.
> We had a video check-in at work. No one turned on their video. We just talked, after the boss prompted us that he couldn't be the only person talking or he would end the call. I am going to be able to work from home until Sept 25, after I sign a Telework agreement, and a Home Ergonomics agreement, and I think there is one other paper that I have to digitally sign. Mum immediately said she didn't want the card table sitting in the front room for all that time, so I was looking for a nicer desk. But everyone else has also been looking and most of the desks are out of stock. I'd be fine with going to the hardware store and getting a couple of shelves and legs and put something nice-looking, but temporary, together. Then I could take it apart if I needed. Mum said she didn't want to have to put something together, and I told her I was perfectly capable of putting some screws in wood. Almost everything that would be delivered would be in flat pack and have to be put together. I have no problem with that. It's like a 3D jigsaw puzzle.
> My second summer top is going slowly. I need to put the ends into my first top. I'm not going to be able to soak it before Saturday. I'll just have to wear it as is.


What about a folding picnic/camping table or something like this? I have these in my sewing room for cutting fabric!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That is pretty. Another "not a TV project" square.


Yup!! :sm16: :sm26: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> There's a new term going around FOGO = Fear of Going Out.
> 76% people are afraid of going on transit now.
> 56% people are afraid of going to the open stores.
> 52% people feel apprehensive about other people.
> Focus on the micro wins. Take baby steps to reintegrate back to an open society.
> There is a lot of good to get back to.
> (Even though I was quite happy to stay at home with my family. We all behaved ourselves and didn't have our usual flare ups.)


I think there may be many people who will not mingle for a very long time but this trial has been good for relationships, we actually haven't had many arguments at all and the arguments we have had, are mainly due to DH's not being able to hear. If you'd asked me last year how we would have got on in these circumstances, I would have said we'd probably kill each other!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm human again. Didn't that check only used to come up when you were posting a picture. Now it seems to come up every few pages.


Yes, same here, still takes me by surprise!!!


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I am very desappointed in myself, just now! I had been seeing to Mint, pih he to bed, then come back out to setup for a short catchup, then was goingho bed. As we know the best laid plans of mice and men, often go astray ...... well my plans have definitely gone awry, if not astray! I sat in my recliner, ready to get comfy, then went to put the foot of my chair Ooh, so I could relax properly, but lo and behold, when I moved the release lever, something let go, hopefully a spring that might be easily put back in place, but now my chair doesn't work, so all I cando for now is to find the most comfortable way to sit, without my legs clanging down to the floor. 
I was going to go to bed, but I was far too angry about my chair breaking! So now I am here to debrief and calm down, so that I can go to sleep, eventually! 
I am now going to do some catchup! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I lost my handsome Kody yesterday to a grand mal seizure. He lived a good long life 16 yrs old, he was so smart and such a good boy. When the time is right I'll have one more dog in my life... the right one will come along. xoxoxo


He was so beautiful. i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Please Harley come and pull out all my blackberries :sm17: oxoxo


Yesterday he was in the back garden two doors down, picking raspberries which would otherwise get wasted. He'll be with you as soon as he's eaten them all! My blackberries were nowhere near ready yet and have now been cut right down.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet, windy Norfolk. Having a day off today although don't think DH has realised yet, no cooking and nothing planned. This was what I was up to 50 years ago today.


Your golden! Well done. I'm sorry I missed it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Really? I haven't; much.


----------



## grandma susan

The weathers terrible again, only this time at 9C we've got rain and fog. My groceries have been delivered and unpacked, I've left anything I could leave for tomorrow. I'm so greatful to S and S. They face timed me to say why am I not up tomorrow. So I've said Sunday, I don't want to sleep just yet. Maybe when the days are shorter. I've got to be honest I find 2sleeps a week just a teeny weeny bit hard at the moment. 

I'm going to try and get over to see Ann this week in the garden if she wants visitors, I might do it on the same day I go to the crem and Wendy's because they are all within a mile of each other and it's 12 miles from my house, so it makes sense. Stay safe girls, I love yawl xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! I can echo everything that Jacky said!! I have finished my mitred square blanket, I won't post a picture cos it's much like the last one!! I am now knitting 6" squares for Woollies for the World, I have no idea what they want them for but I'll send 'em anyway!! I sincerely hope to finish the square today but the pattern for the new one arrived in my inbox yesterday so here we go again!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, be safe and happy!! xxxxxxxxx


 Love the pattern and the colour


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm human again. Didn't that check only used to come up when you were posting a picture. Now it seems to come up every few pages.


Hello fellow Human, I have also just been an identified as a Human; I was very lucky that I could actually guess the correct pictures this time, because my little darling is sleeping at this time of night!

It is now about 3 hours since I began this post, and I have had a couple of hours sleep, because I thought I had already posted this! I have woken with a headache, an dit sounds like there is a gale out side, so that explains the headache ...... it is going to be a wonderful day! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Your golden! Well done. I'm sorry I missed it.


We feel as though we missed it too. Not much chance to celebrate in lockdown. xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I LOVE your wood pigeons. I want to pack a bunch of them up and bring them to Canada. Maybe at my next house I'll have enough room to make a pigeon coop.


Lots of folk don't like wood pigeons but I have 2 and I love them. The baby will come here soon. They are gentle giants. I have a bowl for those and the doves because they can't latch on to seed feeders etc. they sit on my bac wall when it gets to 11ish and make such a noise to tell me it's diner time. No, I love them and y doves.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think there may be many people who will not mingle for a very long time but this trial has been good for relationships, we actually haven't had many arguments at all and the arguments we have had, are mainly due to DH's not being able to hear. If you'd asked me last year how we would have got on in these circumstances, I would have said we'd probably kill each other!!


I don't think DH and I have had an argument, in the 30 plus years that we have been together! When he begins to be grumpy, I just tell him to take a 2 or 3 hour ride, then when he gets back home, he is happy again! Any possible aguments are averted.???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! I can echo everything that Jacky said!! I have finished my mitred square blanket, I won't post a picture cos it's much like the last one!! I am now knitting 6" squares for Woollies for the World, I have no idea what they want them for but I'll send 'em anyway!! I sincerely hope to finish the square today but the pattern for the new one arrived in my inbox yesterday so here we go again!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, be safe and happy!! xxxxxxxxx


Well done on getting the mitered square blanket finished. The new block looks very interesting! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Ta-da! Can't seem to turn it on it's side, as it should be, but you get the idea!! ????


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am very desappointed in myself, just now! I had been seeing to Mint, pih he to bed, then come back out to setup for a short catchup, then was goingho bed. As we know the best laid plans of mice and men, often go astray ...... well my plans have definitely gone awry, if not astray! I sat in my recliner, ready to get comfy, then went to put the foot of my chair Ooh, so I could relax properly, but lo and behold, when I moved the release lever, something let go, hopefully a spring that might be easily put back in place, but now my chair doesn't work, so all I cando for now is to find the most comfortable way to sit, without my legs clanging down to the floor.
> I was going to go to bed, but I was far too angry about my chair breaking! So now I am here to debrief and calm down, so that I can go to sleep, eventually!
> I am now going to do some catchup! xoxoxo


Deep slow. Breaths Judi.....hope mine doesn't do it.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EDT and 14'C (55'F). It's a sunny comfortable day.
> Our new cases of covid numbers were just over 200. Number of people who can gather together rises from 5 to 10 today in my area. Long term care and seniors residences are allowing family to visit their residents outside if they have the property to do so, but the visitors must have had a negative covid test and the paperwork to prove it. Churches and other places of worship are allowed to open, but must limit the number of people who come inside. And our drive-in theatre just outside Port Hope opens tonight. My yarn store is putting a tent up in the parking lot. If we bring our own camp chair, up to 10 people can come and knit together so long as we all stay 6 feet apart. Restaurants are opening outdoor patios today. The grocery stores are stopping their $2 per hour extra pandemic pay to their workers. And mum can get her hair cut starting today if she can get an appointment. All of this is happening outside of Toronto. Now businesses in this area are asking how to deal with the influx of Toronto-ites who are already invading so they can go to open businesses that aren't available where they live.
> Mum has a rose in a pot that she is going to take to my sister's house and leave on her porch today. It is sis's birthday.
> We had a video check-in at work. No one turned on their video. We just talked, after the boss prompted us that he couldn't be the only person talking or he would end the call. I am going to be able to work from home until Sept 25, after I sign a Telework agreement, and a Home Ergonomics agreement, and I think there is one other paper that I have to digitally sign. Mum immediately said she didn't want the card table sitting in the front room for all that time, so I was looking for a nicer desk. But everyone else has also been looking and most of the desks are out of stock. I'd be fine with going to the hardware store and getting a couple of shelves and legs and put something nice-looking, but temporary, together. Then I could take it apart if I needed. Mum said she didn't want to have to put something together, and I told her I was perfectly capable of putting some screws in wood. Almost everything that would be delivered would be in flat pack and have to be put together. I have no problem with that. It's like a 3D jigsaw puzzle.
> My second summer top is going slowly. I need to put the ends into my first top. I'm not going to be able to soak it before Saturday. I'll just have to wear it as is.


That's great that you're going to be able to work from home well into September. I hope you and your mum work out the location in the house situation. Great you can go to the yarn store and do a social of sorts. Enjoy your time with them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are able to stay there and enjoy a winter in your new home. Save summer for visiting back in Washington state.


I agree and hopefully that will happen this year. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> We have the black widow and brown recluse spiders here too. I have to be VERY vigilant when moving wood and brush outside and heavy gloves are a must. Most black widow bites up here don't cause much problems. Perhaps our black widows don't have as intense a venom, but the brown recluse spiders can cause you to lose a chunk of skin and muscle.


Yes, they can both be bad if they bite you. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully you'll get an appointment soon and be seeing better all the time. Our non-essential surgeries have started back up here and you were ahead of us with the reopenings.


I was on a 3 month waiting list, before COVID, and our Elective surguries have begun, but I think I shall have a couple of months to wait, before my name comes out of the hat! ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ta-da! Can't seem to turn it on it's side, as it should be, but you get the idea!! ????


It turned out beautifully! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. It is a perfectly lovely day today sunshine and a slight breeze. I am rejoicing and very glad for this day as it doesn't happen like this too often.
> My great grands were next door this weekend. It was great fun to watch them ride their bikes play with their hula hoops and jump ropes. In other words I am having a great week I hope it continues into next week. I wish you all the best in everything you do


Sounds like you will be having many great weeks, now that the great grands can visit next door! Enjoy! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ta-da! Can't seem to turn it on it's side, as it should be, but you get the idea!! ????


Lovely. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have little spotted robin babies walking around the yard looking for bugs. When they get bigger they lose that spotting on their breasts.


that baby Robin is so cute!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The biggest problem is getting parts, but one of the companies in Port Hope has a 3D printer and said if I bring any broken parts to them their computer will duplicate it in a plastic composite that they say is as hard as steel. We'll see.


That's cool..


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Everything is costing more, and the money coming in hasn't changed.


Most the trades are getting $90 hr now.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It turned out beautifully! Well done! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, pleased with it - eventually!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely. xxxx :sm24:


Thanks Jacky, it's not too shabby!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am very desappointed in myself, just now! I had been seeing to Mint, pih he to bed, then come back out to setup for a short catchup, then was goingho bed. As we know the best laid plans of mice and men, often go astray ...... well my plans have definitely gone awry, if not astray! I sat in my recliner, ready to get comfy, then went to put the foot of my chair Ooh, so I could relax properly, but lo and behold, when I moved the release lever, something let go, hopefully a spring that might be easily put back in place, but now my chair doesn't work, so all I cando for now is to find the most comfortable way to sit, without my legs clanging down to the floor.
> I was going to go to bed, but I was far too angry about my chair breaking! So now I am here to debrief and calm down, so that I can go to sleep, eventually!
> I am now going to do some catchup! xoxoxo


Mine is electric Judi and sometimes the foot won't go down, probably need to replace the batteries. I know how you feel, hope you can fix it. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm absolutely freezing cold, it's getting colder here. 8C I'm glad to come to bed. As normal in this lockdown I have not got much news at all, I went over to see Karen this morning, I'm still sitting outdoors with the open bay window, I was there about an hour today. I oberslept and that annoyed me, I don't know why it does but it does.
> 
> Bones aren't good at all today, it's cos it's so cold. When we used to go to Florida, my bones were always wonderful, I could feel the warmth right through my body. Margaret came up this afternoon to bring sudokus and had a cup of tea. I've been looking at the forecast and I think Sunday might be a good day to see the family. Up until now we are supposed to be warmer and dry enough to sit in a garden......????????☕ I know my place, with the bunnies and the hedgehog, (prickly flee ridden creature) I can't swoon over those, and Guinea pigs. I think the truth with me at the moment is I'm frightened to go outside really. I'm safe in y little circle here. Do any of you feel the same?
> 
> That's the lot today, judi is locked out of connections, she says to tell you jolly......she's not ignoring your messages.
> Keep trying judi. Lobe yawl. Stay safe. Xxxxx


Thanks Susan, I have found a way around it, I just can't log out! I love you too!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday he was in the back garden two doors down, picking raspberries which would otherwise get wasted. He'll be with you as soon as he's eaten them all! My blackberries were nowhere near ready yet and have now been cut right down.


How nice to be able to glean raspberries, you are so much further ahead of us in the growing time. Everywhere I look are wild blackberries. I always had the inside of this gate neat as a pin, no weeds.. not this year, but it has it's charisma.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> He was so beautiful. i am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you Janet, you would have liked him. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> The weathers terrible again, only this time at 9C we've got rain and fog. My groceries have been delivered and unpacked, I've left anything I could leave for tomorrow. I'm so greatful to S and S. They face timed me to say why am I not up tomorrow. So I've said Sunday, I don't want to sleep just yet. Maybe when the days are shorter. I've got to be honest I find 2sleeps a week just a teeny weeny bit hard at the moment.
> 
> I'm going to try and get over to see Ann this week in the garden if she wants visitors, I might do it on the same day I go to the crem and Wendy's because they are all within a mile of each other and it's 12 miles from my house, so it makes sense. Stay safe girls, I love yawl xxxx


Groceries today for us as well.. fish taco's tonight.. yum. Still lighting the fire here, the house is chilly. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I'm quite happy to stay home. It's Mr. wonderful that is going stir crazy. He insisted he had to go get his haircut today. That was ridiculous I could've put them in a ponytail for him
> Tell Judy to turn off the Wi-Fi on her phone. That's the only way I can get connected to connections. Doing that makes it easy Peezy to talk to you. Well not as easy as if I was on a computer but it works


Hi Jinx, Unfortunately switching off my wifi didn't work for me, but finding a page that I was still logged into from many days ago, has certainly helped! ????????????


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Lots of folk don't like wood pigeons but I have 2 and I love them. The baby will come here soon. They are gentle giants. I have a bowl for those and the doves because they can't latch on to seed feeders etc. they sit on my bac wall when it gets to 11ish and make such a noise to tell me it's diner time. No, I love them and y doves.


We have flocks of wild pigeons, they never come on the house but make quite a noise when they fly from the trees. I love their cooing. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I don't think DH and I have had an argument, in the 30 plus years that we have been together! When he begins to be grumpy, I just tell him to take a 2 or 3 hour ride, then when he gets back home, he is happy again! Any possible aguments are averted.???????????? xoxoxo


 :sm24: xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> It turned out beautifully! Well done! xxxooo


Beautiful, I bet you didn't watch the telly while you knit this square! xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> How nice to be able to glean raspberries, you are so much further ahead of us in the growing time. Everywhere I look are wild blackberries. I always had the inside of this gate neat as a pin, no weeds.. not this year, but it has it's charisma.


It loojs lovely Trish. We have just had raspberries and ice cream. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely afternoon crafting with my friends even though it poured with rain most of the time. We stayed nice and dry. I made some Welsh cakes and they went down well.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely afternoon crafting with my friends even though it poured with rain most of the time. We stayed nice and dry. I made some Welsh cakes and they went down well.


Looks like a lot of fun. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely afternoon crafting with my friends even though it poured with rain most of the time. We stayed nice and dry. I made some Welsh cakes and they went down well.


Ooh welsh cakes, yum. xx


----------



## run4fittness

Looks like a wonderful time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, warm Norfolk, long may it last. Been making bacon-y bread rolls to go with soup and am having a sit down while the dough hopefully rises, at least my yeast was in date this time. Going to have a nice relaxing afternoon when they are all done. Have a great, safe weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh welsh cakes, yum. xx


We had a mini Wonderwool, the gang together and crafting in the rain.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny, yes sunny, Surrey. The weather is set to get warmer and we are promised a dry weekend. The garden has really benefitted from all the rain. Finished another piece of embroidery yesterday. Now I'm thinking of doing some small pieces.

Family coming for a bbq tomorrow.

Happy Saturday everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> How nice to be able to glean raspberries, you are so much further ahead of us in the growing time. Everywhere I look are wild blackberries. I always had the inside of this gate neat as a pin, no weeds.. not this year, but it has it's charisma.


That makes such a lovely picture! If you don't need to use that gate, I'd leave it just like that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Beautiful, I bet you didn't watch the telly while you knit this square! xoxox


Actually, towards the end, I did!! But by then, I was so familiar with the pattern that I could see what stitches I should be knitting/purling, needed really good light though!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely afternoon crafting with my friends even though it poured with rain most of the time. We stayed nice and dry. I made some Welsh cakes and they went down well.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! Nothing major planned for today, a bit more kitchen re-organising, continued photo sorting and maybe some knitting later!

I had a call from Guy's hospital in London yesterday, inviting me back for my now overdue gum check up so I am actually going to get masked up and on a train next Friday! They have quite strict rules up there, obviously but I plan to go early and have a bit of a walk alongside the river, bliss!!!! I'm quite excited!!

Have a good weekend my lovelies, stay safe and well please and I'm sending lots of love toy you all!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! Nothing major planned for today, a bit more kitchen re-organising, continued photo sorting and maybe some knitting later!
> 
> I had a call from Guy's hospital in London yesterday, inviting me back for my now overdue gum check up so I am actually going to get masked up and on a train next Friday! They have quite strict rules up there, obviously but I plan to go early and have a bit of a walk alongside the river, bliss!!!! I'm quite excited!!
> 
> Have a good weekend my lovelies, stay safe and well please and I'm sending lots of love toy you all!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Ooh there's exciting but you be careful London has been a virulent place, need you in one piece. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh there's exciting but you be careful London has been a virulent place, need you in one piece. xxxx


Thank you dear but I believe that I read somewhere or DH told me (so it must be true!!) that London was actually doing ok but I will take all precautions anyway!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely afternoon crafting with my friends even though it poured with rain most of the time. We stayed nice and dry. I made some Welsh cakes and they went down well.


Hello Josephine, what a great setup you have, it would be just as useful on a sunny day also! I really miss my rotary clothes line, the one that was here, when we moved in, had a hissy fit, one day when I was home alone, and fell over and trapped me on the ground for a while, until I re gained my composure I could lift it off me, and stand up again! My clothes line is now a small one, against our shed, but at least it can't fall on me, or anyone else, again! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I think Winter has well and truly hit us, this week, it has been so cold, that I have been going to bed very early, for me, just to get warmer, and we have had rain, intermittently thoughout the day! We do use our heating though the day, if it is excessively cold, but most of the time we use blankets, because they are much more snuggly, and Mint is usually under the blankets with us, so we are all nice and warm together! Now I am going to do some catchup, I may, or may not, post some responses. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, warm Norfolk, long may it last. Been making bacon-y bread rolls to go with soup and am having a sit down while the dough hopefully rises, at least my yeast was in date this time. Going to have a nice relaxing afternoon when they are all done. Have a great, safe weekend. xx


That sounds like a good day. Enjoy your sunny and warm weather. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That makes such a lovely picture! If you don't need to use that gate, I'd leave it just like that!!! xxxx


I agree, Trish. I think it looks great. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London!! Nothing major planned for today, a bit more kitchen re-organising, continued photo sorting and maybe some knitting later!
> 
> I had a call from Guy's hospital in London yesterday, inviting me back for my now overdue gum check up so I am actually going to get masked up and on a train next Friday! They have quite strict rules up there, obviously but I plan to go early and have a bit of a walk alongside the river, bliss!!!! I'm quite excited!!
> 
> Have a good weekend my lovelies, stay safe and well please and I'm sending lots of love toy you all!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


That's great that you have the appointment and now also what sounds like a fun outing for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear but I believe that I read somewhere or DH told me (so it must be true!!) that London was actually doing ok but I will take all precautions anyway!! xxxx


Good plan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny and warm (77F) southwest Arizona. Supposed to get up to 97F today. Not a lot planned for the day, so will go with Flo. I hope you all stay safe and well and have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

It's been dull and misty all day, but the sun has got out now and it's warm. It's lovely mist comes from the sea down the village next to us and it comes up the valley to me. 

I've just had a watts app video with Josephine. I don't know what we find to talk about but we definitely do talk for at least half an hour. I've thoroughly enjoyed these videos in my lockdown. Tomorrow I go and see the family I reckon I'll go about 1ish. I've done some sudokus and cryptic crosswords (well tried) and I've had enough of them today, so I'm going to watch my tv. I think Marg might have gone to see Alex.

Love yawl, one day I might have some news hahaha. Xxx stay safe


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We had them all around the UK this weekend, it will be interesting in the next couple of weeks to see if our numbers go up. xx





Islander said:


> "will" is almost a given. :sm16: xxx


There has been a small number oof new COVID victims, from amongst the protestors in Victoria & NSW, but nowhere else, that has been commented on!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Absolutely, it's utter madness. Do they think it's all over? We're a long way from that, I'm afraid. xxxx


There are now some people saying that the COVID Pandemic isn't real, they are saying that it is all a conspiracy, so I don't know why all of those hundreds of thousands of people died throughout the world, apparently it was nothing! SMH ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Good night my lovely friends, it is now 1am, and I am heading off to bed. Reading is a bit tedious atm, so will try again tomorrow. Have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I think Winter has well and truly hit us, this week, it has been so cold, that I have been going to bed very early, for me, just to get warmer, and we have had rain, intermittently thoughout the day! We do use our heating though the day, if it is excessively cold, but most of the time we use blankets, because they are much more snuggly, and Mint is usually under the blankets with us, so we are all nice and warm together! Now I am going to do some catchup, I may, or may not, post some responses. xoxoxo


Hi Judi! Sorry you're getting cold weather, we are getting weird stuff, ht at 25'C one day, cold and heavy rain the next. Glad you are finding a fun way to stay warm!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That's great that you have the appointment and now also what sounds like a fun outing for you. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, hoping for a warm and sunny day, then I will take my lunch and ea it by the river! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, hoping for a warm and sunny day, then I will take my lunch and ea it by the river! xxxx


That would be wonderful for you. :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Family coming for a bbq today.

Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, in the middle of making ham and pea soup, just having a sit down and a quick catch up before I start blending. Have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Family coming for a bbq today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


I think you've got good weather for it, have fun and don't forget your SD!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a warm, humid London with intermittent sunshine!! DH is delirious about having 10 televised horse races to watch today so I won't see much of him for a few hours!!

I started a new square last night, not the one I posted, this one is easier, mostly slip stitches with seed stitch, will save that tricky one for a day when I'm feeling braver!!!

Nothing planned for today, I'll be going with Flo, who sends her love to you all, as do I!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm, humid London with intermittent sunshine!! DH is delirious about having 10 televised horse races to watch today so I won't see much of him for a few hours!!
> 
> I started a new square last night, not the one I posted, this one is easier, mostly slip stitches with seed stitch, will save that tricky one for a day when I'm feeling braver!!!
> 
> Nothing planned for today, I'll be going with Flo, who sends her love to you all, as do I!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


And it's Royal Ascot next week so goodbye DH. At least you get some peace. Soup all blended just waiting for it to cool down now so I can bag it and freeze it. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And it's Royal Ascot next week so goodbye DH. At least you get some peace. Soup all blended just waiting for it to cool down now so I can bag it and freeze it. xxxx


Technically, it can't be Royal because the Queen ain't gonna be there but yes, some more 'me' time!!! I seem to have visited Mrs P a few times when Ascot has been on, that means changing trains at Ascot station and by golly, do you see some sights going in to the racing. Even worse when you see them all again on their way home, drunk and dishevelled! :sm22: :sm26: :sm16: Hope the soup turned out well!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Technically, it can't be Royal because the Queen ain't gonna be there but yes, some more 'me' time!!! I seem to have visited Mrs P a few times when Ascot has been on, that means changing trains at Ascot station and by golly, do you see some sights going in to the racing. Even worse when you see them all again on their way home, drunk and dishevelled! :sm22: :sm26: :sm16: Hope the soup turned out well!xxxx


Perhaps the queen will get her binoculars out to watch, after all she's just up the road. On a programme about Paddington Station we saw the Ascot lot going and coming home. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps the queen will get her binoculars out to watch, after all she's just up the road. On a programme about Paddington Station we saw the Ascot lot going and coming home. xxxx


Quite a sight, isn't it?!! ???????? If I was Queenie, I'd have a helicopter hovering over Ascot for the racing - as long as it didn't scare the horses!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I hope she will perform again on Sunday when the family come for a bbq. Xx


I'm sure that she will/has. That would make the day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I have a wonderful neighbour who likes to give me a break from cooking.. yesterday she brought Butter Chicken with rice and curried cauliflower... I thought I'd gone to heaven!


Lovely neighbour! It does sound good. I've never tried currying cauliflower.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I miss the black birds, I recently have had more Ravens visit though. xoxox


I love ravens. I'd love one to visit here instead of the noisy seagull.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Rosemary doesn't usually survive here unless it's in a protected place.. I accidentally bought one thinking it was lavender when it was young.. it's doing well surrounded by all the lavender!


Fresh rosemary in the cabbage makes it taste better.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! I can echo everything that Jacky said!! I have finished my mitred square blanket, I won't post a picture cos it's much like the last one!! I am now knitting 6" squares for Woollies for the World, I have no idea what they want them for but I'll send 'em anyway!! I sincerely hope to finish the square today but the pattern for the new one arrived in my inbox yesterday so here we go again!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, be safe and happy!! xxxxxxxxx


That one is gorgeous. I would happily knit that.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> What about a folding picnic/camping table or something like this? I have these in my sewing room for cutting fabric!


I have one of those. I love that it has two possible heights.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Deep slow. Breaths Judi.....hope mine doesn't do it.


Or mine. I would be lost without my recliner.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, pleased with it - eventually!! Xxxx


You should be. It is really neat.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> How nice to be able to glean raspberries, you are so much further ahead of us in the growing time. Everywhere I look are wild blackberries. I always had the inside of this gate neat as a pin, no weeds.. not this year, but it has it's charisma.


I love that. Don't neaten it. It's perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Thank you Janet, you would have liked him. xoxox


He would have had to submit to a Janet hug.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Quite a sight, isn't it?!! ???????? If I was Queenie, I'd have a helicopter hovering over Ascot for the racing - as long as it didn't scare the horses!! Xxxx


It doesn't have to be as big or noisy as a helicopter these days!


----------



## SaxonLady

Alan went to the workshop today so I have some me time. Now I've caught up on here I'm going downstairs for a coffee and ?.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Family coming for a bbq today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


Glad the sun is out for your BBQ. Enjoy the time with the family. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm, humid London with intermittent sunshine!! DH is delirious about having 10 televised horse races to watch today so I won't see much of him for a few hours!!
> 
> I started a new square last night, not the one I posted, this one is easier, mostly slip stitches with seed stitch, will save that tricky one for a day when I'm feeling braver!!!
> 
> Nothing planned for today, I'll be going with Flo, who sends her love to you all, as do I!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad your DH has something he enjoys to entertain himself! The switch to an easier square for a break is good thinking. Enjoy your time with Flo -- I may need to borrow her. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from another sunny and hot day in southwest Arizona. Not much going on for me today, so will, like June, hang with Flo. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It doesn't have to be as big or noisy as a helicopter these days!


She could perch on a _ drone_??!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad your DH has something he enjoys to entertain himself! The switch to an easier square for a break is good thinking. Enjoy your time with Flo -- I may need to borrow her. xxxooo


I don't know that she'll be any good to you, I've worn her out with doing nothing!! Not strictly true, I have scanned and dumped many photos, vacuumed the whole house and embroidered some more of the birthday card!! Have actually felt a bit rough today, my reflux meds don't seem to be working but I think I'll still manage my dinner!! ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I don't know that she'll be any good to you, I've worn her out with doing nothing!! Not strictly true, I have scanned and dumped many photos, vacuumed the whole house and embroidered some more of the birthday card!! Have actually felt a bit rough today, my reflux meds don't seem to be working but I think I'll still manage my dinner!! ???? ???? ???? ????


Sounds more like you've overdone it, hoovering the whole house. Hope dinner goes OK. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls I'm later on here today. I've been in my family's bubble. Isn't that what they call it. I was armed with mask and sanitax and went into their house. I got a hug from each of them. Really heart felt hugs. Worth siting from. I hope it's not too long for you all to wait. 

Sue made a chicken Yorkshire pudding lunch with roast potato , jersey potato, sweet corn, brocolli, and cauliflower. I couldn't eat it all, I'm still feeling like I never want to eat again. Stephen took my car down and put petrol in it and has sorted me a couple of new types for the week after next. I can't complain they've served me well.

I didn't call at th crem because we've had misty har. Thick pea soup fog. It's just down where I live, it will be in for days. 

I'm going to catch up on here now, and unwind. OBTW I ha o say hello to all he animals.....which I have. Nothing's changed in th last 3 maths. Boys still argue, then Stephen joins in...yes....it's great to be back....it proves they don't stand on ceremony when I'm there. Love yawl and stay safe. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm later on here today. I've been in my family's bubble. Isn't that what they call it. I was armed with mask and sanitax and went into their house. I got a hug from each of them. Really heart felt hugs. Worth siting from. I hope it's not too long for you all to wait.
> 
> Sue made a chicken Yorkshire pudding lunch with roast potato , jersey potato, sweet corn, brocolli, and cauliflower. I couldn't eat it all, I'm still feeling like I never want to eat again. Stephen took my car down and put petrol in it and has sorted me a couple of new types for the week after next. I can't complain they've served me well.
> 
> I didn't call at th crem because we've had misty har. Thick pea soup fog. It's just down where I live, it will be in for days.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on here now, and unwind. OBTW I ha o say hello to all he animals.....which I have. Nothing's changed in th last 3 maths. Boys still argue, then Stephen joins in...yes....it's great to be back....it proves they don't stand on ceremony when I'm there. Love yawl and stay safe. Xx


Sounds as if you had a great time. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely bbq with the family. Elliott brought his guitar and Beth sang and danced. Both gks are halfway through exams and Elliott is back to school on Wednesday.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I don't know that she'll be any good to you, I've worn her out with doing nothing!! Not strictly true, I have scanned and dumped many photos, vacuumed the whole house and embroidered some more of the birthday card!! Have actually felt a bit rough today, my reflux meds don't seem to be working but I think I'll still manage my dinner!! ???? ???? ???? ????


You have kept her busy. Sorry you're not feeling so good today. Hopefully you'll feel better soon. Sending many healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm later on here today. I've been in my family's bubble. Isn't that what they call it. I was armed with mask and sanitax and went into their house. I got a hug from each of them. Really heart felt hugs. Worth siting from. I hope it's not too long for you all to wait.
> 
> Sue made a chicken Yorkshire pudding lunch with roast potato , jersey potato, sweet corn, brocolli, and cauliflower. I couldn't eat it all, I'm still feeling like I never want to eat again. Stephen took my car down and put petrol in it and has sorted me a couple of new types for the week after next. I can't complain they've served me well.
> 
> I didn't call at th crem because we've had misty har. Thick pea soup fog. It's just down where I live, it will be in for days.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on here now, and unwind. OBTW I ha o say hello to all he animals.....which I have. Nothing's changed in th last 3 maths. Boys still argue, then Stephen joins in...yes....it's great to be back....it proves they don't stand on ceremony when I'm there. Love yawl and stay safe. Xx


What a great visit for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely bbq with the family. Elliott brought his guitar and Beth sang and danced. Both gks are halfway through exams and Elliott is back to school on Wednesday.


Great photo! Sounds like you all enjoyed yourselves. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds more like you've overdone it, hoovering the whole house. Hope dinner goes OK. xxxx


It's not a very big house!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm later on here today. I've been in my family's bubble. Isn't that what they call it. I was armed with mask and sanitax and went into their house. I got a hug from each of them. Really heart felt hugs. Worth siting from. I hope it's not too long for you all to wait.
> 
> Sue made a chicken Yorkshire pudding lunch with roast potato , jersey potato, sweet corn, brocolli, and cauliflower. I couldn't eat it all, I'm still feeling like I never want to eat again. Stephen took my car down and put petrol in it and has sorted me a couple of new types for the week after next. I can't complain they've served me well.
> 
> I didn't call at th crem because we've had misty har. Thick pea soup fog. It's just down where I live, it will be in for days.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on here now, and unwind. OBTW I ha o say hello to all he animals.....which I have. Nothing's changed in th last 3 maths. Boys still argue, then Stephen joins in...yes....it's great to be back....it proves they don't stand on ceremony when I'm there. Love yawl and stay safe. Xx


Very happy for you that you got some hugs!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely bbq with the family. Elliott brought his guitar and Beth sang and danced. Both gks are halfway through exams and Elliott is back to school on Wednesday.


My goodness, how grown up does LM look?!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> My goodness, how grown up does LM look?!!! xxxx


Yes big change ipsince last Christmas xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy and very muggy Norfolk. Having a lazy day today after my busy weekend in the kitchen. Have started a Peppa Pig, not sure if she if still in vogue with the little ones but it keeps me off the shawls. Have a good safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with the family yesterday.

It's our 52nd wedding anniversary today so a nice lazy day in the garden. This morning it's our weekly WI chat.

Happy Monday everyone. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with the family yesterday.
> 
> It's our 52nd wedding anniversary today so a nice lazy day in the garden. This morning it's our weekly WI chat.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xxx


Congrats. I'm never going to catch you up at this rate. No sun here at the moment, not sure it is going to make it today. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with the family yesterday.
> 
> It's our 52nd wedding anniversary today so a nice lazy day in the garden. This morning it's our weekly WI chat.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xxx


Wishing you both a very happy anniversary, wishing you many for to come!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! It's a hot and sunny day here in London, 23'C was forecast but with very little breeze, it's already feeling much hotter already!

Might take down some curtains to wash today, they'll dry in no time on the line! Apart from that and the continuing photo cull, all I have to look forward to is the supermarket this afternoon! Big excitement tomorrow though, I'm taking the car in for a service and MOT!!! :sm16: :sm24: :sm23: 

By the way, I'm knitting 6" squares for Woollies for the World now so if any of you UK ladies fancy knocking out a few and sending them to me, I wouldn't say no!! I'm doing corner to corner garter stitch, it's easier to get the size right!!!

Have a great day everybody, love you all lots!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! It's a hot and sunny day here in London, 23'C was forecast but with very little breeze, it's already feeling much hotter already!
> 
> Might take down some curtains to wash today, they'll dry in no time on the line! Apart from that and the continuing photo cull, all I have to look forward to is the supermarket this afternoon! Big excitement tomorrow though, I'm taking the car in for a service and MOT!!! :sm16: :sm24: :sm23:
> 
> By the way, I'm knitting 6" squares for Woollies for the World now so if any of you UK ladies fancy knocking out a few and sending them to me, I wouldn't say no!! I'm doing corner to corner garter stitch, it's easier to get the size right!!!
> 
> Have a great day everybody, love you all lots!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Wow, two excitements in two days, steady now. How you feeling today? Panda's off for his MOT next Monday as well as his tax is due at the end of the month. You are really getting inot this cleaning lark, be careful it might become a habit. :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, two excitements in two days, steady now. How you feeling today? Panda's off for his MOT next Monday as well as his tax is due at the end of the month. You are really getting inot this cleaning lark, be careful it might become a habit. :sm23: xxxx


Not much chance of that but I have to make the most of it on the rare occasion when the mood strikes!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:51 am EDT and 9'C (48'C). It's sunny, no wind.
We had frost warnings for Sunday morning and some of the plants at the north end of the gardens look like their leaves have been burnt.
Saturday was "Knit in Public" day. My LYS had a party tent set up in the parking lot. Of course, I went. We all sat 6 feet apart. The wind was cold and some ladies wore their winter coats. I thought it was perfect sweater weather, so I was wearing one while I was knitting a summer top. I had only expected to stay 1/2 hour to let everyone have a chance to sit and knit, but we only had 10 people once. People kept coming and going. Unfortunately the owner couldn't get out to the tent during store hours and everyone left just as she was closing the store.
Our new covid numbers are still staying below 200 so the people in Toronto, Hamilton and Niagara falls are asking when they can re-open hair salons/barbers and outdoor patios like the rest of the province. Our neighbours had a party with more than 10 people. Our other neighbours across the court got together to make a wood cover for their pool. THEY practiced social distancing as they brought the plywood to the centre of the court. Then one person came in to measure and draw the dimensions on the wood while the rest stood back. Then they each took the marked plywood back to their driveway one at a time to cut the pieces, all this time staying 6 feet apart. I also saw some people putting up a fence, staying six feet apart. It can be done if your wood pieces are long enough. And my Walmart finally had fabric masks on sale so I bought 6. I may need to get more. We found out that mum needs a kids size mask. She is so little.
DD had to thin out her radishes in order to give the plants room to make nice round radishes so she cleaned the baby radish plants and I wilted them. We added them to our Gulf Shrimp/New Orleans bean and rice bowl. They were lovely. The rest of the bowl wasn't too bad too. But I didnt' get any pictures.
I'm almost done my second summer top.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Not much chance of that but I have to make the most of it on the rare occasion when the mood strikes!!xxxx


The cleaning bug struck me too. I tore apart my bedroom before I even had breakfast. I did find some finds that I didnt' expect, including some yarn I had forgotten and some clothes that should have been packed away.
It's a little easier to move in my bedroom now.
I usually get the clean up chores after every meal and mum cleans whenever she is upset, so we live in a pretty clean house at the moment.
Everyone once in a while isn't too bad. I don't want to do what mum does. I'd rather hug some yarn when I'm upset.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:51 am EDT and 9'C (48'C). It's sunny, no wind.
> We had frost warnings for Sunday morning and some of the plants at the north end of the gardens look like their leaves have been burnt.
> Saturday was "Knit in Public" day. My LYS had a party tent set up in the parking lot. Of course, I went. We all sat 6 feet apart. The wind was cold and some ladies wore their winter coats. I thought it was perfect sweater weather, so I was wearing one while I was knitting a summer top. I had only expected to stay 1/2 hour to let everyone have a chance to sit and knit, but we only had 10 people once. People kept coming and going. Unfortunately the owner couldn't get out to the tent during store hours and everyone left just as she was closing the store.
> Our new covid numbers are still staying below 200 so the people in Toronto, Hamilton and Niagara falls are asking when they can re-open hair salons/barbers and outdoor patios like the rest of the province. Our neighbours had a party with more than 10 people. Our other neighbours across the court got together to make a wood cover for their pool. THEY practiced social distancing as they brought the plywood to the centre of the court. Then one person came in to measure and draw the dimensions on the wood while the rest stood back. Then they each took the marked plywood back to their driveway one at a time to cut the pieces, all this time staying 6 feet apart. I also saw some people putting up a fence, staying six feet apart. It can be done if your wood pieces are long enough. And my Walmart finally had fabric masks on sale so I bought 6. I may need to get more. We found out that mum needs a kids size mask. She is so little.
> DD had to thin out her radishes in order to give the plants room to make nice round radishes so she cleaned the baby radish plants and I wilted them. We added them to our Gulf Shrimp/New Orleans bean and rice bowl. They were lovely. The rest of the bowl wasn't too bad too. But I didnt' get any pictures.
> I'm almost done my second summer top.


Glad your numbers are down, our were too yesterday but they always are after the weekend, they can't get all the figures in on time! Nice work with the pool cover, I bet they really had to think about how they'd do that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The cleaning bug struck me too. I tore apart my bedroom before I even had breakfast. I did find some finds that I didnt' expect, including some yarn I had forgotten and some clothes that should have been packed away.
> It's a little easier to move in my bedroom now.


Yay, yarn!!!! Bet that was a nice surprise!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yay, yarn!!!! Bet that was a nice surprise!! xxxx


Now I have to figure which patterns they want to be. There were so many free patterns put out when the lockdown started, I have lots of candidates.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> She could perch on a _ drone_??!! ???? ???? ????


She can perch on a comfortable throne somewhere and watch the videos from whichever angle she commands.

As for you, for extracting the urine out of me you will get an extra strong Janet hug next time we meet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, two excitements in two days, steady now. How you feeling today? Panda's off for his MOT next Monday as well as his tax is due at the end of the month. You are really getting inot this cleaning lark, be careful it might become a habit. :sm23: xxxx


I finally received my license sticker two months after I paid for them. I feel better now that I am properly stickered.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm later on here today. I've been in my family's bubble. Isn't that what they call it. I was armed with mask and sanitax and went into their house. I got a hug from each of them. Really heart felt hugs. Worth siting from. I hope it's not too long for you all to wait.
> 
> Sue made a chicken Yorkshire pudding lunch with roast potato , jersey potato, sweet corn, brocolli, and cauliflower. I couldn't eat it all, I'm still feeling like I never want to eat again. Stephen took my car down and put petrol in it and has sorted me a couple of new types for the week after next. I can't complain they've served me well.
> 
> I didn't call at th crem because we've had misty har. Thick pea soup fog. It's just down where I live, it will be in for days.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on here now, and unwind. OBTW I ha o say hello to all he animals.....which I have. Nothing's changed in th last 3 maths. Boys still argue, then Stephen joins in...yes....it's great to be back....it proves they don't stand on ceremony when I'm there. Love yawl and stay safe. Xx


Grandmothers and ceremony simply don't go together these days I'm happy to say.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> She can perch on a comfortable throne somewhere and watch the videos from whichever angle she commands.
> 
> As for you, for extracting the urine out of me you will get an extra strong Janet hug next time we meet.


One of my co-workers flys drones. He showed me how his drone operated and I saw the video from it. It would be very easy for her Majesty to watch the entire day of racing from Windsor using a drone. And it would be a much better view too.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely bbq with the family. Elliott brought his guitar and Beth sang and danced. Both gks are halfway through exams and Elliott is back to school on Wednesday.


Lovely family photo.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! It's a hot and sunny day here in London, 23'C was forecast but with very little breeze, it's already feeling much hotter already!
> 
> Might take down some curtains to wash today, they'll dry in no time on the line! Apart from that and the continuing photo cull, all I have to look forward to is the supermarket this afternoon! Big excitement tomorrow though, I'm taking the car in for a service and MOT!!! :sm16: :sm24: :sm23:
> 
> By the way, I'm knitting 6" squares for Woollies for the World now so if any of you UK ladies fancy knocking out a few and sending them to me, I wouldn't say no!! I'm doing corner to corner garter stitch, it's easier to get the size right!!!
> 
> Have a great day everybody, love you all lots!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Your temperatures are great. Garter stitch squares sound great after the challenging cabled square.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with the family yesterday.
> 
> It's our 52nd wedding anniversary today so a nice lazy day in the garden. This morning it's our weekly WI chat.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xxx


Happy Anniversary to you and Peter.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with the family yesterday.
> 
> It's our 52nd wedding anniversary today so a nice lazy day in the garden. This morning it's our weekly WI chat.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xxx


Happy Monday and Happy Anniversary.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy and very muggy Norfolk. Having a lazy day today after my busy weekend in the kitchen. Have started a Peppa Pig, not sure if she if still in vogue with the little ones but it keeps me off the shawls. Have a good safe day. xx


Stuffies are a fun diversion from other knitting.
I still haven't found any skin coloured yarn. I may need to make an alien front line worker!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely bbq with the family. Elliott brought his guitar and Beth sang and danced. Both gks are halfway through exams and Elliott is back to school on Wednesday.


What a wonderful picture. Good to see you all together.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm later on here today. I've been in my family's bubble. Isn't that what they call it. I was armed with mask and sanitax and went into their house. I got a hug from each of them. Really heart felt hugs. Worth siting from. I hope it's not too long for you all to wait.
> 
> Sue made a chicken Yorkshire pudding lunch with roast potato , jersey potato, sweet corn, brocolli, and cauliflower. I couldn't eat it all, I'm still feeling like I never want to eat again. Stephen took my car down and put petrol in it and has sorted me a couple of new types for the week after next. I can't complain they've served me well.
> 
> I didn't call at th crem because we've had misty har. Thick pea soup fog. It's just down where I live, it will be in for days.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on here now, and unwind. OBTW I ha o say hello to all he animals.....which I have. Nothing's changed in th last 3 maths. Boys still argue, then Stephen joins in...yes....it's great to be back....it proves they don't stand on ceremony when I'm there. Love yawl and stay safe. Xx


I'm glad that you got included in your family bubble. A little more "back to normal" for you.
After that lunch I'd be full too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Did someone say that Prime Minister Boris Johnson got a haircut? He looks as shaggy as our Prime Minister. Prime Minister Trudeau is starting to approach the hairdo that he had in school.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I don't know that she'll be any good to you, I've worn her out with doing nothing!! Not strictly true, I have scanned and dumped many photos, vacuumed the whole house and embroidered some more of the birthday card!! Have actually felt a bit rough today, my reflux meds don't seem to be working but I think I'll still manage my dinner!! ???? ???? ???? ????


You probably overworked your tummy muscles with all that vacuuming. It might be time to buy one of those robot vaccuums.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from another sunny and hot day in southwest Arizona. Not much going on for me today, so will, like June, hang with Flo. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Are you going to become a night creature? Coming out when it's cooler?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off a bit early. I changed my password on Friday so I am expecting the system to balk at the new password.
Everyone have a lovely safe day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> What a wonderful picture. Good to see you all together.


Were your ears burning we were talking about you? All good things xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

This is what DIL sue knitted in lockdown


----------



## grandma susan

Im proud of her cos she doesnt knit very much


----------



## RookieRetiree

Adorable.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> This is what DIL sue knitted in lockdown


That's cute x


----------



## cerdeirocas

Great!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Now I have to figure which patterns they want to be. There were so many free patterns put out when the lockdown started, I have lots of candidates.


Oooh, decisions, decisions!!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> She can perch on a comfortable throne somewhere and watch the videos from whichever angle she commands.
> 
> As for you, for extracting the urine out of me you will get an extra strong Janet hug next time we meet.


Yay!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I finally received my license sticker two months after I paid for them. I feel better now that I am properly stickered.


It's no good just being able to say you're stickered, you need to be able to stick the sticker where the sticker goes so they can _see_ you're stickered!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> One of my co-workers flys drones. He showed me how his drone operated and I saw the video from it. It would be very easy for her Majesty to watch the entire day of racing from Windsor using a drone. And it would be a much better view too.


Yep, no heads in the way!! As you know, my son works with drones and the overhead views he captures are awesome!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You probably overworked your tummy muscles with all that vacuuming. It might be time to buy one of those robot vaccuums.


May not be practical here, most of the carpet is upstairs! I have a super-light GTech vac, it's like an electric carpet sweeper, you can carry it upstairs on one finger, best I've ever had!! I still suspect I had short measure in my morning re-flux med capsule!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> This is what DIL sue knitted in lockdown


Awwww, he's beautiful, even though he looks a little sad! :sm03: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Im proud of her cos she doesnt knit very much


She's done a great job!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, weather as normal, is misty. U should see the mist on the BBCweather. Had chocolate with Karen this morning. She's very down today, so I'll pop in , in the morning maybe. Andrew had hayfever, Marg came up this afternoon with the TV programs listings and we had a chat. I'm hoping sues been to see her mam, I'll find out later. 

It's in my mind to go to the crem, Wendy's and Ann's tomorrow, then by Wednesday I might get a bit work done, that's all the news for today, speak to y'all soon. Love you.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely bbq with the family. Elliott brought his guitar and Beth sang and danced. Both gks are halfway through exams and Elliott is back to school on Wednesday.


What a lovely photo Josephine. Just what we all need now, our families and you observed SD which is very clever of you.


----------



## London Girl

I'm so excited!! I rang my hairdresser at home to ask if she had any inside information about when we could start making appointments and she said I could go round to hers tomorrow morning for the chop! She is 75 now and her boss keeps trying to get rid of her to get a younger crew but it's mainly and old ladies salon and she is good at what she does so she gave me her number in case she 'disappeared'!! :sm24: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with the family yesterday.
> 
> It's our 52nd wedding anniversary today so a nice lazy day in the garden. This morning it's our weekly WI chat.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xxx


Happy anniversary, Josephine and Peter. Have a great day xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I'm so excited!! I rang my hairdresser at home to ask if she had any inside information about when we could start making appointments and she said I could go round to hers tomorrow morning for the chop! She is 75 now and her boss keeps trying to get rid of her to get a younger crew but it's mainly and old ladies salon and she is good at what she does so she gave me her number in case she 'disappeared'!! :sm24: xxxx


What about SD June? Don't want any thing to go wrong now. Just saying... Luv u xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> What about SD June? Don't want any thing to go wrong now. Just saying... Luv u xx


I'll have my mask on, as will she and I'll keep my back to her as much as possible. Sometimes you just have to weigh up the risks against the discomfort of long, tatty hair. She hasn't been anywhere and neither have I. We've had nil cases in the area for a couple of weeks now, I'll be fine but thanks for caring!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with the family yesterday.
> 
> It's our 52nd wedding anniversary today so a nice lazy day in the garden. This morning it's our weekly WI chat.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xxx


Wishing you and Mr. P a very Happy Anniversary! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:51 am EDT and 9'C (48'C). It's sunny, no wind.
> We had frost warnings for Sunday morning and some of the plants at the north end of the gardens look like their leaves have been burnt.
> Saturday was "Knit in Public" day. My LYS had a party tent set up in the parking lot. Of course, I went. We all sat 6 feet apart. The wind was cold and some ladies wore their winter coats.  I thought it was perfect sweater weather, so I was wearing one while I was knitting a summer top. I had only expected to stay 1/2 hour to let everyone have a chance to sit and knit, but we only had 10 people once. People kept coming and going. Unfortunately the owner couldn't get out to the tent during store hours and everyone left just as she was closing the store.
> Our new covid numbers are still staying below 200 so the people in Toronto, Hamilton and Niagara falls are asking when they can re-open hair salons/barbers and outdoor patios like the rest of the province. Our neighbours had a party with more than 10 people. Our other neighbours across the court got together to make a wood cover for their pool. THEY practiced social distancing as they brought the plywood to the centre of the court. Then one person came in to measure and draw the dimensions on the wood while the rest stood back. Then they each took the marked plywood back to their driveway one at a time to cut the pieces, all this time staying 6 feet apart. I also saw some people putting up a fence, staying six feet apart. It can be done if your wood pieces are long enough. And my Walmart finally had fabric masks on sale so I bought 6. I may need to get more. We found out that mum needs a kids size mask. She is so little.
> DD had to thin out her radishes in order to give the plants room to make nice round radishes so she cleaned the baby radish plants and I wilted them. We added them to our Gulf Shrimp/New Orleans bean and rice bowl. They were lovely. The rest of the bowl wasn't too bad too. But I didnt' get any pictures.
> I'm almost done my second summer top.


That's great that your yarn shop did that and that you were able to attend and stay awhile. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Are you going to become a night creature? Coming out when it's cooler?


It's tempting, but probably not. I like the daylight too much. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> This is what DIL sue knitted in lockdown


That is adorable! Well done, Sue! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm so excited!! I rang my hairdresser at home to ask if she had any inside information about when we could start making appointments and she said I could go round to hers tomorrow morning for the chop! She is 75 now and her boss keeps trying to get rid of her to get a younger crew but it's mainly and old ladies salon and she is good at what she does so she gave me her number in case she 'disappeared'!! :sm24: xxxx


Well done! Your hair is pretty long for you and I'm sure you'll feel much better when it's back to it's normal length and cut. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! Your hair is pretty long for you and I'm sure you'll feel much better when it's back to it's normal length and cut. xxxooo


I have to admit it's getting me down. When I was at school, I told told in no uncertain terms by the dragon of a senior mistress that my hair is not the sort to be grown long. I was gutted but have to admit she was right!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's no good just being able to say you're stickered, you need to be able to stick the sticker where the sticker goes so they can _see_ you're stickered!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


You're full of it today aren't you? Full of what though I'm not sure. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm so excited!! I rang my hairdresser at home to ask if she had any inside information about when we could start making appointments and she said I could go round to hers tomorrow morning for the chop! She is 75 now and her boss keeps trying to get rid of her to get a younger crew but it's mainly and old ladies salon and she is good at what she does so she gave me her number in case she 'disappeared'!! :sm24: xxxx


Wow I didn't realise it was that long at the back. Might give mine a ring and see if she'll do it al fresco. She's only three doors down. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have to admit it's getting me down. When I was at school, I told told in no uncertain terms by the dragon of a senior mistress that my hair is not the sort to be grown long. I was gutted but have to admit she was right!! ???? Xxxx


I imagine it is. What a thing to tell you, but good for you to know and agree with. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You're full of it today aren't you? Full of what though I'm not sure. xxxx :sm23:


Full of stick?!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I imagine it is. What a thing to tell you, but good for you to know and agree with. xxxooo


.... Eventually!!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with the family yesterday.
> 
> It's our 52nd wedding anniversary today so a nice lazy day in the garden. This morning it's our weekly WI chat.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xxx


Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. P Josephine, lots of virtual love coming your way today.. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Full of stick?!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Nearish. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Anniversary Mr.P and Josephine.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a hazy and very muggy Norfolk. We nearly had a thunder storm last night which would have cleared the air a bit but it only managed a couple of rolls of thunder and that was it. Not a lot planned for today, (no change there then) but are having a food delivery this evening. Have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good early morning. I think I’ll venture out today. I need to find a baseball hat though as I can’t do anything with my hair. I ended up with a small burn from the curling iron last week so am not trying that again.

There’s a pretty town about 20 minutes from here with a botanic garden including butterfly area. It will feel good to be out. I’ll put a brace on the knee to help stabilize it. It’s painful if I twist it, but otherwise it’s healing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Good early morning. I think I'll venture out today. I need to find a baseball hat though as I can't do anything with my hair. I ended up with a small burn from the curling iron last week so am not trying that again.
> 
> There's a pretty town about 20 minutes from here with a botanic garden including butterfly area. It will feel good to be out. I'll put a brace on the knee to help stabilize it. It's painful if I twist it, but otherwise it's healing.


Ooh a big adventure, what's the covid situation round you? Our shops have started opening now but we are still being very cautious as DH is a high risk. Glad the knee is getting better. Have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I'm so excited!! I rang my hairdresser at home to ask if she had any inside information about when we could start making appointments and she said I could go round to hers tomorrow morning for the chop! She is 75 now and her boss keeps trying to get rid of her to get a younger crew but it's mainly and old ladies salon and she is good at what she does so she gave me her number in case she 'disappeared'!! :sm24: xxxx


Wow it has really grown. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with all the WI crafters on WhatsApp yesterday. Then spent the rest of the day being really lazy.

Off to pick up click and collect from our supermarket and then I'll get on with some embroidery.

Happy Tuesday everyone xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm so excited!! I rang my hairdresser at home to ask if she had any inside information about when we could start making appointments and she said I could go round to hers tomorrow morning for the chop! She is 75 now and her boss keeps trying to get rid of her to get a younger crew but it's mainly and old ladies salon and she is good at what she does so she gave me her number in case she 'disappeared'!! :sm24: xxxx


Gosh. That is long for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You're full of it today aren't you? Full of what though I'm not sure. xxxx :sm23:


sticky stuff.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> sticky stuff.


Getting close.xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Getting close.xx :sm23:


we're all sticking together.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> we're all sticking together.


Just wish we could get closer together. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Good early morning. I think I'll venture out today. I need to find a baseball hat though as I can't do anything with my hair. I ended up with a small burn from the curling iron last week so am not trying that again.
> 
> There's a pretty town about 20 minutes from here with a botanic garden including butterfly area. It will feel good to be out. I'll put a brace on the knee to help stabilize it. It's painful if I twist it, but otherwise it's healing.


It will do you good to get out and that sounds like a particularly nice place to go, as long as everyone else doesn't think the same thing!! Take it easy on that knee!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Wow it has really grown. Xx


But sadly, not in a good way!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Gosh. That is long for you.


As Pam would say "I know!!" :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London, although we did have a tiny shower while I was having my hair cut! yes, it's all gone, well, most of it, such a relief!!! We were very safety conscious and I had to unhook my mask, one ear at a time so she could chop round there, it worked well!

The car has gone in for a service, will have to collect it later but apart from that, nothing planned. Have a good one everybody, stay safe

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It is sunny again. The honey locust trees are flowering and the squirrels are at the tops of those tall trees eating the sweet blossoms.
Our covid numbers are up slightly but still below 200 new cases. 70% of the new cases are in Toronto and Peel, so those areas will still stay in their current lockdown. All other areas in the province, except the Windsor area that borders with the US at Detroit, will go to Stage 2 (where we already are). Restaurants that have the real estate will be allowed to open patios. Some of them are setting up fencing into the parking lane of roads. And there will be no dancing and singing allowed on those patios. Hairdressers and barbers are allowed to open every where else in the province except Toronto and Peel. Malls still can't open. Our health officials are now talking about a 2nd wave of covid happening in September. It is no longer "if" it is now "when". Mexico will no longer allow their citizens to come to Canada for seasonal labour after 300 of their citizens contracted covid in Canada.
My employer sent out an email yesterday that their budget is short by $40million. We suspect some of the families of the people who died in the long term care facility that my employer runs, have sued. All of our students (only a fraction of what we normally employ) were laid off yesterday. All conferences and training have been cancelled (unless it is free). And my department has been told to come up with $1.5 million in savings. (I know how to do it. Put our current, very large infrastructure project on hold until next year. We're not ready for it yet. Extend the warranties on the current infrastructure would be cheaper)
I have another free training session at lunch today. I tried running the appliance that we just got and it doesn't work. This appliance was supposed to be pre-set up and all I needed to do was start it. HA!
I'm almost done my 2nd summer top. I only have about 6 rows to go. And my LYS has announced another KAL with patterns by Jaala Spiro. I have a few of those patterns and I have the yarn for the KAL. I guess my current shawl is going on hold and I'll be doing that instead.
This is the pattern that they were passing out at the LYS, but I've done it already.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kindness-kal-shawl
This is the one that I'm going to do.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/floralise-shawl


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London, although we did have a tiny shower while I was having my hair cut! yes, it's all gone, well, most of it, such a relief!!! We were very safety conscious and I had to unhook my mask, one ear at a time so she could chop round there, it worked well!
> 
> The car has gone in for a service, will have to collect it later but apart from that, nothing planned. Have a good one everybody, stay safe
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


And I'm sure you feel much lighter. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun with all the WI crafters on WhatsApp yesterday. Then spent the rest of the day being really lazy.
> 
> Off to pick up click and collect from our supermarket and then I'll get on with some embroidery.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xxx


Happy Tuesday
Stay safe at the supermarket.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just saw on TV that someone held a party with everyone inside plastic human gerbil-balls. The plastic balls made sure that everyone stayed 6 feet apart. And they had gloves on if they reached outside their bubble. It looked pretty funny. It couldn't be done in full sunshine, everyone would roast.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh a big adventure, what's the covid situation round you? Our shops have started opening now but we are still being very cautious as DH is a high risk. Glad the knee is getting better. Have a good, safe day. xx


I have a stupid aunt who called yesterday and wanted to come to our house for a visit. She was going to bring my mum's older sister. Normally this would all be very nice. But mum's older sister had a broken back that is barely healed. She still has a lot of pain if she stays in one position for any length of time, and they live 2 hours away from us. And no bathrooms available in between for stops.
I know the stupid aunt wants to go to the shop just north of us that just re-opened. It has a full yard with unique stuff. Even if the building itself is off limits, the stuff in the yard is worth shopping. But I'm sure she was hoping to "visit" us to use our bathroom. Not happening.
This is the place.
https://www.primitivedesignscanada.com/


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:
 

> Good early morning. I think I'll venture out today. I need to find a baseball hat though as I can't do anything with my hair. I ended up with a small burn from the curling iron last week so am not trying that again.
> 
> There's a pretty town about 20 minutes from here with a botanic garden including butterfly area. It will feel good to be out. I'll put a brace on the knee to help stabilize it. It's painful if I twist it, but otherwise it's healing.


A butterfly garden would smell lovely.
Do you have a cane? It would help with physical distancing too, if someone wants to get too close.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a hazy and very muggy Norfolk. We nearly had a thunder storm last night which would have cleared the air a bit but it only managed a couple of rolls of thunder and that was it. Not a lot planned for today, (no change there then) but are having a food delivery this evening. Have a good, safe day. xx


Stay cool. Sounds like a good day to stay inside and knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's great that your yarn shop did that and that you were able to attend and stay awhile. xxxooo


I did stay much longer than I had planned, but it was enjoyable.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm so excited!! I rang my hairdresser at home to ask if she had any inside information about when we could start making appointments and she said I could go round to hers tomorrow morning for the chop! She is 75 now and her boss keeps trying to get rid of her to get a younger crew but it's mainly and old ladies salon and she is good at what she does so she gave me her number in case she 'disappeared'!! :sm24: xxxx


Wow, that was long.
You have such thick hair (or maybe a whole bunch of thin hairs together)


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, weather as normal, is misty. U should see the mist on the BBCweather. Had chocolate with Karen this morning. She's very down today, so I'll pop in , in the morning maybe. Andrew had hayfever, Marg came up this afternoon with the TV programs listings and we had a chat. I'm hoping sues been to see her mam, I'll find out later.
> 
> It's in my mind to go to the crem, Wendy's and Ann's tomorrow, then by Wednesday I might get a bit work done, that's all the news for today, speak to y'all soon. Love you.


I like the mist. When we lived beside Lake Ontario, we used to get mist all the time. I'm only a kilometer or two further away but we don't get the mist here, only downtown Port Hope. The river valley drives the mist north.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> May not be practical here, most of the carpet is upstairs! I have a super-light GTech vac, it's like an electric carpet sweeper, you can carry it upstairs on one finger, best I've ever had!! I still suspect I had short measure in my morning re-flux med capsule!!


Our pharmacies are finally allowing prescriptions of more than one month now. They were afraid that they would run out of some medication so no one was allowed to pick up more than one month's worth at a time. Now that goods are moving a little better, that restriction has been lifted.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh a big adventure, what's the covid situation round you? Our shops have started opening now but we are still being very cautious as DH is a high risk. Glad the knee is getting better. Have a good, safe day. xx


There are new cases at the prisons in the state, but otherwise quiet. There is a lack of mask wearers so I'm not optimistic it will stay good as things are opening up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's no good just being able to say you're stickered, you need to be able to stick the sticker where the sticker goes so they can _see_ you're stickered!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I am good and truly stickered now. :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> This is what DIL sue knitted in lockdown


So cute. And it looks like chenille yarn. So soft.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> A butterfly garden would smell lovely.
> Do you have a cane? It would help with physical distancing too, if someone wants to get too close.


I can use a hiking pole! Good idea.


----------



## nitz8catz

Shops in the area are changing their signs at the door. They used to say "No shirt, no shoes, no service." Now they say "No mask, no shirt, no shoes, no service" We've been flooded by Toronto people and they are not wearing masks and have to be reminded to stay 6 feet away. I'm getting really good at yelling. "6 feet"


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a lovely day. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Mevbb

Beautiful shawls.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:53 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It is sunny again. The honey locust trees are flowering and the squirrels are at the tops of those tall trees eating the sweet blossoms.
> Our covid numbers are up slightly but still below 200 new cases. 70% of the new cases are in Toronto and Peel, so those areas will still stay in their current lockdown. All other areas in the province, except the Windsor area that borders with the US at Detroit, will go to Stage 2 (where we already are). Restaurants that have the real estate will be allowed to open patios. Some of them are setting up fencing into the parking lane of roads. And there will be no dancing and singing allowed on those patios. Hairdressers and barbers are allowed to open every where else in the province except Toronto and Peel. Malls still can't open. Our health officials are now talking about a 2nd wave of covid happening in September. It is no longer "if" it is now "when". Mexico will no longer allow their citizens to come to Canada for seasonal labour after 300 of their citizens contracted covid in Canada.
> My employer sent out an email yesterday that their budget is short by $40million. We suspect some of the families of the people who died in the long term care facility that my employer runs, have sued. All of our students (only a fraction of what we normally employ) were laid off yesterday. All conferences and training have been cancelled (unless it is free). And my department has been told to come up with $1.5 million in savings. (I know how to do it. Put our current, very large infrastructure project on hold until next year. We're not ready for it yet. Extend the warranties on the current infrastructure would be cheaper)
> I have another free training session at lunch today. I tried running the appliance that we just got and it doesn't work. This appliance was supposed to be pre-set up and all I needed to do was start it. HA!
> I'm almost done my 2nd summer top. I only have about 6 rows to go. And my LYS has announced another KAL with patterns by Jaala Spiro. I have a few of those patterns and I have the yarn for the KAL. I guess my current shawl is going on hold and I'll be doing that instead.
> This is the pattern that they were passing out at the LYS, but I've done it already.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kindness-kal-shawl
> This is the one that I'm going to do.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/floralise-shawl


They are both really pretty but I like Kindness best! Thanks for the update on Covid in Canada, it's really not going to be easy anywhere but in such a big country, it's almost impossible. I suspect we will be relaxing things by area, London, for instance has very low number but up in the far north east, I hear things are quite bad. Now our non-essentials shops are open, massive queues have been forming and being very orderly, except for the Nike shop where everyone just surged in apparently. I predict a second spike!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And I'm sure you feel much lighter. :sm01:


I do indeed, quite light-headed!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just saw on TV that someone held a party with everyone inside plastic human gerbil-balls. The plastic balls made sure that everyone stayed 6 feet apart. And they had gloves on if they reached outside their bubble. It looked pretty funny. It couldn't be done in full sunshine, everyone would roast.


I bet that was fun, rolling about and bouncing off everyone and everything!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a stupid aunt who called yesterday and wanted to come to our house for a visit. She was going to bring my mum's older sister. Normally this would all be very nice. But mum's older sister had a broken back that is barely healed. She still has a lot of pain if she stays in one position for any length of time, and they live 2 hours away from us. And no bathrooms available in between for stops.
> I know the stupid aunt wants to go to the shop just north of us that just re-opened. It has a full yard with unique stuff. Even if the building itself is off limits, the stuff in the yard is worth shopping. But I'm sure she was hoping to "visit" us to use our bathroom. Not happening.
> This is the place.
> https://www.primitivedesignscanada.com/


Cool stuff indeed! I'd love a look around it but can't imagine buying any of it!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, that was long.
> You have such thick hair (or maybe a whole bunch of thin hairs together)


It used to be very fine and floppy when it was brown but it is now quite coarse so it does seem to be a lot thicker. The hairdresser was amazed by how much it had.....volumed!!! :sm11:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our pharmacies are finally allowing prescriptions of more than one month now. They were afraid that they would run out of some medication so no one was allowed to pick up more than one month's worth at a time. Now that goods are moving a little better, that restriction has been lifted.


That was a good forward thinking move on their part but glad things have eased now!


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny and breezy southwest Arizona. Not a lot planned for today, so will be hanging with Flo. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I am just dropping by to say 'hi', then I am off to bed as it is Midnight, and my eyes want to close, so I am going to let them!
I hope you all have a wonderful day! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls, we got to 13C todAy. The mist is coming in again. Now the tide is coming in.. I went to pit gold roses on Alberts today then called to see Wendy. I wasn't feeling fantastic but it's done me so much good again. I'm better for just going out. We've chatted and laughed. I intended to go o Ann's because she just lives in the next road, but the mist was coming in and we'd have had to sit in the garden, like Wendy and me. I'll go another day. 

Window cleaner came today, and I had to jump out of bed.....he's done a lovely job again. Had lamb hot pot for lunch and that's about all the news I've got today. I tend to stay at Wendy's longer than we think. Haha. She doesn't come out of quarantine until 30th June. Then if we can find some garden center that might be open with a cafe then we are sold... She's looking better. 

Love yawl....stay safe


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, we got to 13C todAy. The mist is coming in again. Now the tide is coming in.. I went to pit gold roses on Alberts today then called to see Wendy. I wasn't feeling fantastic but it's done me so much good again. I'm better for just going out. We've chatted and laughed. I intended to go o Ann's because she just lives in the next road, but the mist was coming in and we'd have had to sit in the garden, like Wendy and me. I'll go another day.
> 
> Window cleaner came today, and I had to jump out of bed.....he's done a lovely job again. Had lamb hot pot for lunch and that's about all the news I've got today. I tend to stay at Wendy's longer than we think. Haha. She doesn't come out of quarantine until 30th June. Then if we can find some garden center that might be open with a cafe then we are sold... She's looking better.
> 
> Love yawl....stay safe


So glad your day worked out well. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, muggy Norfolk. It tried to thunder again last evening but once again didn't come to much. Food delivery came on time and all present and correct. DH is washing his car so I will have another go with Flo day, (poor thing, she's never been so busy) and see what happens. Keep safe. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from nearly sunny Surrey. Had a short burst of heavy rain yesteday afternoon then a nice evening.

Bought a hig box of fresh apricots yesterday so more jam making today. Ive just had fresh raspberries for breakfast. I love all the fresh fruit.

Happy Wednesday everyone. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy birthday Chris xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunnyish London! Not much planned for today, I think Jacky and I will be fighting over who goes with Flo!!

Great news about this drug they've found the helps patients who are seriously ill with Covid. Not the perfect answer but a huge step forward and at a cost of only 50p per head!!

Have we seen jinx recently? Hope she's ok, I may pm her. Have a good day everyone, take care, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello every one, I am still trying to catchup with everything, but each time I get on here, I get closer to the end. ATM I am watching Tony Robinson, on "Tony Robinsons: The world by Rail", and he is travelling in South America, on this episode!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:45 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It's sunny with increasing humidity.
Our new covid numbers are below 200 again so some places are asking why they can't open. Stores in malls will be allowed to open on Friday, so long as people wear masks inside the mall and the food courts can only do take out service. Cobourg mall isn't going to open. Their major businesses all have outside doors so those businesses have been open for curbside pickup anyways. The inside stores didn't do much business since they took away the food court and replaced it with a sports store. The mall will probably get help from the government if they stay closed.
I cast off my 2nd summer top last night. Just need to put in ends and sew under the underarms so it can go for a bath in the washing machine. This yarn is machine washable. And it needs it. The bottom is flaring out at the moment. My gauge swatch shrunk too so I'm counting on it doing the same thing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello every one, I am still trying to catchup with everything, but each time I get on here, I get closer to the end. ATM I am watching Tony Robinson, on "Tony Robinsons: The world by Rail", and he is travelling in South America, on this episode!


Hi Judi
We have a show here named "Mighty Trains". It has unusual trains from all over the world.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunnyish London! Not much planned for today, I think Jacky and I will be fighting over who goes with Flo!!
> 
> Great news about this drug they've found the helps patients who are seriously ill with Covid. Not the perfect answer but a huge step forward and at a cost of only 50p per head!!
> 
> Have we seen jinx recently? Hope she's ok, I may pm her. Have a good day everyone, take care, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Way to go UK. We heard about that drug here too and it doesn't have to go through extensive testing as it was already approved.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Chris xxx


Has Chris been on lately?
Happy Birthday and hope you are fine.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from nearly sunny Surrey. Had a short burst of heavy rain yesteday afternoon then a nice evening.
> 
> Bought a hig box of fresh apricots yesterday so more jam making today. Ive just had fresh raspberries for breakfast. I love all the fresh fruit.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. Xx


Happy Wednesday.
Your house will smell lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, muggy Norfolk. It tried to thunder again last evening but once again didn't come to much. Food delivery came on time and all present and correct. DH is washing his car so I will have another go with Flo day, (poor thing, she's never been so busy) and see what happens. Keep safe. xx


Doesn't DH know that washing the car will bring more rain?
I'm glad that your delivery worked.
Have a good Flo day.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, we got to 13C todAy. The mist is coming in again. Now the tide is coming in.. I went to pit gold roses on Alberts today then called to see Wendy. I wasn't feeling fantastic but it's done me so much good again. I'm better for just going out. We've chatted and laughed. I intended to go o Ann's because she just lives in the next road, but the mist was coming in and we'd have had to sit in the garden, like Wendy and me. I'll go another day.
> 
> Window cleaner came today, and I had to jump out of bed.....he's done a lovely job again. Had lamb hot pot for lunch and that's about all the news I've got today. I tend to stay at Wendy's longer than we think. Haha. She doesn't come out of quarantine until 30th June. Then if we can find some garden center that might be open with a cafe then we are sold... She's looking better.
> 
> Love yawl....stay safe


Although we are getting down to single digit temperatures at night, our days are in the 20's C with humidity. We are going to have a day of big thunderstorms eventually.
I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:45 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It's sunny with increasing humidity.
> Our new covid numbers are below 200 again so some places are asking why they can't open. Stores in malls will be allowed to open on Friday, so long as people wear masks inside the mall and the food courts can only do take out service. Cobourg mall isn't going to open. Their major businesses all have outside doors so those businesses have been open for curbside pickup anyways. The inside stores didn't do much business since they took away the food court and replaced it with a sports store. The mall will probably get help from the government if they stay closed.
> I cast off my 2nd summer top last night. Just need to put in ends and sew under the underarms so it can go for a bath in the washing machine. This yarn is machine washable. And it needs it. The bottom is flaring out at the moment. My gauge swatch shrunk too so I'm counting on it doing the same thing.


Looking forward to seeing you model it, well done on getting it finished!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and breezy southwest Arizona. Not a lot planned for today, so will be hanging with Flo. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Stay cool Pam.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Has Chris been on lately?
> Happy Birthday and hope you are fine.


She can't get on here, she shows up quite often on WhatsApp! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Cool stuff indeed! I'd love a look around it but can't imagine buying any of it!!!


If you need a unique gift, this is the place.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Although we are getting down to single digit temperatures at night, our days are in the 20's C with humidity. We are going to have a day of big thunderstorms eventually.
> I'm glad you are feeling better.


Looking at the sky now, I think we're due something wet any moment! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> If you need a unique gift, this is the place.


Unique, yes, that was definitely the word I was looking for!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> She can't get on here, she shows up quite often on WhatsApp! xxxx


Since I can't WhatsApp, can you pass on my birthday wishes.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself.
Mum is getting ready to go grocery shopping and I need to pull the bins to the curb for the garbage men to pick up.
Everyone have a good day, and stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Since I can't WhatsApp, can you pass on my birthday wishes.


I certainly will, with pleasure!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Doesn't DH know that washing the car will bring more rain?
> I'm glad that your delivery worked.
> Have a good Flo day.


No sign of rain yet but it usually clouds over late afternoon, does what it has to do and then by bedtime there's a lovely clear, starry night. Not complaining though, he actually did my car as well. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunnyish London! Not much planned for today, I think Jacky and I will be fighting over who goes with Flo!!
> 
> Great news about this drug they've found the helps patients who are seriously ill with Covid. Not the perfect answer but a huge step forward and at a cost of only 50p per head!!
> 
> Have we seen jinx recently? Hope she's ok, I may pm her. Have a good day everyone, take care, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm in that fight, too. I think I'll be spending time with Flo today, too. xxxooo :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Has Chris been on lately?
> Happy Birthday and hope you are fine.


Yes, a very Happy Birthday to Chris from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Stay cool Pam.


Working on it. It's 78F here right now (at 7:23 a.m.) and supposed to get up to about 95F today (not as warm as yesterday at 100F). Not much planned for today, so will stay in and stay cool. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No sign of rain yet but it usually clouds over late afternoon, does what it has to do and then by bedtime there's a lovely clear, starry night. Not complaining though, he actually did my car as well. xx :sm24:


Bonus!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Today our area is allowing businesses without outdoor space to use parking lots or even using a lane of traffic. I am hoping a lot of these businesses can survive being close for several months and hopefully catch up now that they're allowed to open.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:45 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). It's sunny with increasing humidity.
> Our new covid numbers are below 200 again so some places are asking why they can't open. Stores in malls will be allowed to open on Friday, so long as people wear masks inside the mall and the food courts can only do take out service. Cobourg mall isn't going to open. Their major businesses all have outside doors so those businesses have been open for curbside pickup anyways. The inside stores didn't do much business since they took away the food court and replaced it with a sports store. The mall will probably get help from the government if they stay closed.
> I cast off my 2nd summer top last night. Just need to put in ends and sew under the underarms so it can go for a bath in the washing machine. This yarn is machine washable. And it needs it. The bottom is flaring out at the moment. My gauge swatch shrunk too so I'm counting on it doing the same thing.


----------



## jinx

Glad to know you are keeping in touch with Chris. Hope she is doing well and enjoys her special day. Happy birthday CHRIS.quote=London Girl]She can't get on here, she shows up quite often on WhatsApp! xxxx[/quote]


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Judi
> We have a show here named "Mighty Trains". It has unusual trains from all over the world.


Have they had two from my region on there? One is "The Ghan", and the other is "The Pitchi Richi" rail. The Ghan is named after the Afghan workers, who worked to build the Railway to Alice Springs.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No sign of rain yet but it usually clouds over late afternoon, does what it has to do and then by bedtime there's a lovely clear, starry night. Not complaining though, he actually did my car as well. xx :sm24:


I hope it doesn't rain then! It rained hard here, with a lot of thunder, so glad I didn't bother cleaning my car!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm in that fight, too. I think I'll be spending time with Flo today, too. xxxooo :sm02: :sm02:


Three-way Flo!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Today our area is allowing businesses without outdoor space to use parking lots or even using a lane of traffic. I am hoping a lot of these businesses can survive being close for several months and hopefully catch up now that they're allowed to open.


Hi jinx! I think we are all torn between keeping people safe and also keeping many, many businesses safe, it's a tricky one and I wouldn't want to be a politician making the rules!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, did some laundry bit we've still got this sea mist that it hasn't dries outside. I've had a lovely peaceful day, and tidied up a bit.

Can you remember a few months go that some large animal or human had left me a present right by my kitchen backdrop outside. Well. Theyve done it again. S says it a cat, well, it mit be a flipping tiger cos not of th cats round here are capable of that size. The only thing I can't understand is that I have 6ft walls and closed gates, so it's got to be doing over the wall....it right took it out of me this morning. 

Chrissy happy birthday baby.....have a wonderful wonderful day. Xxx

I think tags m news for what it's worth and I'll see you all tomorrow. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

My DH has just read me a joke from the newspaper: A man rang B & Q (hardware supplies) and asked how big the queue was. The reply was that it's the same size as the B! Had to laugh!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Three-way Flo!!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My DH has just read me a joke from the newspaper: A man rang B & Q (hardware supplies) and asked how big the queue was. The reply was that it's the same size as the B! Had to laugh!! xxxx


Cute! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, did some laundry bit we've still got this sea mist that it hasn't dries outside. I've had a lovely peaceful day, and tidied up a bit.
> 
> Can you remember a few months go that some large animal or human had left me a present right by my kitchen backdrop outside. Well. Theyve done it again. S says it a cat, well, it mit be a flipping tiger cos not of th cats round here are capable of that size. The only thing I can't understand is that I have 6ft walls and closed gates, so it's got to be doing over the wall....it right took it out of me this morning.
> 
> Chrissy happy birthday baby.....have a wonderful wonderful day. Xxx
> 
> I think tags m news for what it's worth and I'll see you all tomorrow. Love yawl. Xxxx


Fox?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Bonus!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Miracle actually.xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Miracle actually.xx :sm23:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Have they had two from my region on there? One is "The Ghan", and the other is "The Pitchi Richi" rail. The Ghan is named after the Afghan workers, who worked to build the Railway to Alice Springs.


Have been on the Ghan from Alice to Adelaide. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hope it doesn't rain then! It rained hard here, with a lot of thunder, so glad I didn't bother cleaning my car!! xxxx


Thunder, lightning and pouring rain this afternoon. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> My DH has just read me a joke from the newspaper: A man rang B & Q (hardware supplies) and asked how big the queue was. The reply was that it's the same size as the B! Had to laugh!! xxxx


Yeh, not bad. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thunder, lightning and pouring rain this afternoon. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Very very frightening....!! And all over your clean cars!!! xxxx :sm22: :sm25: :sm19:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Very very frightening....!! And all over your clean cars!!! xxxx :sm22: :sm25: :sm19:


Are you quoting Queen to me? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you quoting Queen to me? xxxx :sm23:


Yeah, just a little bit!!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yeah, just a little bit!!!! xxxx :sm23:


Took a while until I found myself singing it. Now I can't get rid of it. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Took a while until I found myself singing it. Now I can't get rid of it. xxxx :sm16:


Hehe, the ear worm has struck!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

Our first sunny day today.. lifts spirits. 

My rescued orchid finally bloomed, it had one bud. Very different from my other pink moth orchid. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunnyish London! Not much planned for today, I think Jacky and I will be fighting over who goes with Flo!!
> 
> Great news about this drug they've found the helps patients who are seriously ill with Covid. Not the perfect answer but a huge step forward and at a cost of only 50p per head!!
> 
> Have we seen jinx recently? Hope she's ok, I may pm her. Have a good day everyone, take care, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's good news.. especially for the care homes. oxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Since I can't WhatsApp, can you pass on my birthday wishes.


Mine too.... Happy Birthday sister Chris! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

I'm off to mow the grass in short spurts... could take me a whole week, but I'll do it! 
xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Our first sunny day today.. lifts spirits.
> 
> My rescued orchid finally bloomed, it had one bud. Very different from my other pink moth orchid. xoxo


They're beautiful. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:



> They're beautiful. xx


Yes, they are, Trish. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Been raining since yesterday evening. Just what the gardens need. It smells so lovely.

The perfect day to play in my craft room.

Happy Thursday everyone. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a wet Norfolk as well but at least the thunder has gone. Will try and finish Peppa pig today then off to find something else to do. There's washing to do and dust bunnies to round up but will probably go through my patterns and stash and find something there to do. Have a good, safe day whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Our first sunny day today.. lifts spirits.
> 
> My rescued orchid finally bloomed, it had one bud. Very different from my other pink moth orchid. xoxo


Absolutely WOW Trish, they are both stunning - and beautifully photographed, of course! My BIL grows orchids but I don't think he's produced anything as pretty as either of those!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a wet and soggy London!! The garden is sighing with relief and I'm happy because the weeds will be easier to pop out - if it ever stops!!

Sad to hear that Vera Lynn passed away, aged 103. What an amazing and long life she had, may she rest in peace.

Nothing planned for the day, same old same old, you will all be the first to hear if anything remotely exciting happens!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:01 am EDT and 13'C (55'f). Sunny with temperatures going up almost to 30'C.
Our total number of covid cases is approaching 100,000. The TV this morning had a young lady in her 30's who had covid for 76 days before it cleared. And there is an early study that people with type A blood, in general, are facing more severe symptoms and longer recovery times. Long-term care facilities are allowing 1 visitor starting today, by appointment. The visitor must have proof of a negative covid test and must wear full PPE. The visitor will be supervised at all times and no hugs or touching allowed.
In other news, part of Toronto had to be evacuated when an artillery shell was found in a back yard. We have had the same thing happen in Cobourg. There used to be a military base on the east side of Cobourg that did artillery training. They did a pretty good job picking up shells but occasionally a shell is found just outside what used to be the borders of the base. The housing that used to be on the base was sold and the grounds became the yard of a community centre. The shell in Toronto also came from one of the old bases that were shut down and demolished.
We had decimation in our garden. 3 gray squirrels from the neighbours yard descended on the garden and ate all the cabbage plants except 2. The biggest radishes were dug up and eaten and a few rappini plants were also chewed up. We put netting all around the garden now and trapped a couple of those squirrels yesterday. We also relocated one of our squirrels who had followed the others into the garden. It was a nice looking chocolate coloured squirrels with a golden tail. But if it had been in the garden once, it would go in again. Tippy is running across the trees at the back this morning chasing away stray squirrels. She had taken her babies out into the locust trees yesterday to munch the blossoms.
I didn't knit a stitch yesterday, but I did get the underarms sewn on my 2nd summer top. I really want to take that Birds of a Feather shawl apart. I'd like to do a tank with the cotton and linen yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

One of the restaurants in Toronto that used to be buffet has put up dispensing machines between the kitchen and the eating area. Single servings are boxed and put in the dispensing machine. Customers will be taking the single serve boxes to their table to eat. There are no serving staff, only sanitation staff that clean up the tables after use. The boxes get recycled. The owner said this was the only way that they could adapt because buffets will not be allowed for a long time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a wet and soggy London!! The garden is sighing with relief and I'm happy because the weeds will be easier to pop out - if it ever stops!!
> 
> Sad to hear that Vera Lynn passed away, aged 103. What an amazing and long life she had, may she rest in peace.
> 
> Nothing planned for the day, same old same old, you will all be the first to hear if anything remotely exciting happens!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have fun in the garden when the rain stops.
Sorry to hear about Vera Lynn. Mum remembered her mum listening to her songs on the radio.
I used to have a great Aunt Vera who showed me crochet early on.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet Norfolk as well but at least the thunder has gone. Will try and finish Peppa pig today then off to find something else to do. There's washing to do and dust bunnies to round up but will probably go through my patterns and stash and find something there to do. Have a good, safe day whatever you're up to. xx


I need to start something. My first parking lot Knit Night is today after 4pm. Must have something to knit while I'm there.
Searching patterns and stash is enjoyable. So is starting a new project.  I hope you find the right one.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Been raining since yesterday evening. Just what the gardens need. It smells so lovely.
> 
> The perfect day to play in my craft room.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. Xxxx


Happy Thursday.
Have a fun play day in your craft room.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm off to mow the grass in short spurts... could take me a whole week, but I'll do it!
> xoxoxo


And by that time, the first part is ready to be mowed again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Our first sunny day today.. lifts spirits.
> 
> My rescued orchid finally bloomed, it had one bud. Very different from my other pink moth orchid. xoxo


Beautiful.
I've never been able to take care of an orchid, even the ice cube orchids don't survive in my care.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, did some laundry bit we've still got this sea mist that it hasn't dries outside. I've had a lovely peaceful day, and tidied up a bit.
> 
> Can you remember a few months go that some large animal or human had left me a present right by my kitchen backdrop outside. Well. Theyve done it again. S says it a cat, well, it mit be a flipping tiger cos not of th cats round here are capable of that size. The only thing I can't understand is that I have 6ft walls and closed gates, so it's got to be doing over the wall....it right took it out of me this morning.
> 
> Chrissy happy birthday baby.....have a wonderful wonderful day. Xxx
> 
> I think tags m news for what it's worth and I'll see you all tomorrow. Love yawl. Xxxx


I agree with Janet, it might be a fox. We used to have a very long legged fox coming up to our porch to eat the cat food. I saw that same fox jump over a 6 foot fence to eat the hamburgers out of the garbage at the McDonalds restaurant near us.
Love you too Susan.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi jinx! I think we are all torn between keeping people safe and also keeping many, many businesses safe, it's a tricky one and I wouldn't want to be a politician making the rules!! xxxx


And the regional re-opening that we are trying, is causing some bad feelings. The Toronto-ites and people from Peel region which still have next to nothing open, are escaping to other open areas to take advantage of the open businesses. And we have had another case of covid after weeks of nothing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Have they had two from my region on there? One is "The Ghan", and the other is "The Pitchi Richi" rail. The Ghan is named after the Afghan workers, who worked to build the Railway to Alice Springs.


There was one from Australia, but I didn't catch the name. I'll have to watch that episode of "Mighty Trains" again and pay attention to the name.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Today our area is allowing businesses without outdoor space to use parking lots or even using a lane of traffic. I am hoping a lot of these businesses can survive being close for several months and hopefully catch up now that they're allowed to open.


The bylaws have been relaxed up here and some streets closed or reduced in size so the restaurants and cafes can expand their patio size. I even saw one business here erected pods like that restaurant in Holland. Although I am sure those pods would get warm.
Our province also brought into effect emergency legislation banning commercial evictions.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself so I'm going to sign off and get another cup of tea before working.
Everyone have a good day, even if you are soggy.
Stay safe.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I need to start something. My first parking lot Knit Night is today after 4pm. Must have something to knit while I'm there.
> Searching patterns and stash is enjoyable. So is starting a new project. I hope you find the right one.


Just haven't got a clue what I want to do next, but have to find something to occupy myself while watching TV. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:01 am EDT and 13'C (55'f). Sunny with temperatures going up almost to 30'C.
> Our total number of covid cases is approaching 100,000. The TV this morning had a young lady in her 30's who had covid for 76 days before it cleared. And there is an early study that people with type A blood, in general, are facing more severe symptoms and longer recovery times. Long-term care facilities are allowing 1 visitor starting today, by appointment. The visitor must have proof of a negative covid test and must wear full PPE. The visitor will be supervised at all times and no hugs or touching allowed.
> In other news, part of Toronto had to be evacuated when an artillery shell was found in a back yard. We have had the same thing happen in Cobourg. There used to be a military base on the east side of Cobourg that did artillery training. They did a pretty good job picking up shells but occasionally a shell is found just outside what used to be the borders of the base. The housing that used to be on the base was sold and the grounds became the yard of a community centre. The shell in Toronto also came from one of the old bases that were shut down and demolished.
> We had decimation in our garden. 3 gray squirrels from the neighbours yard descended on the garden and ate all the cabbage plants except 2. The biggest radishes were dug up and eaten and a few rappini plants were also chewed up. We put netting all around the garden now and trapped a couple of those squirrels yesterday. We also relocated one of our squirrels who had followed the others into the garden. It was a nice looking chocolate coloured squirrels with a golden tail. But if it had been in the garden once, it would go in again. Tippy is running across the trees at the back this morning chasing away stray squirrels. She had taken her babies out into the locust trees yesterday to munch the blossoms.
> I didn't knit a stitch yesterday, but I did get the underarms sewn on my 2nd summer top. I really want to take that Birds of a Feather shawl apart. I'd like to do a tank with the cotton and linen yarn.


So sorry about your veggie patch, if I'd got hold of one of the culprits, I'd have relocated him to the next world!! You've all worked so hard on your garden but I guess you now know what to do to keep them away from the goodies now! It used to happen quite often that roads would be closed because a WWII unexploded bomb had been dug up but maybe we've got them all now because I haven't heard of that happening for a while.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> One of the restaurants in Toronto that used to be buffet has put up dispensing machines between the kitchen and the eating area. Single servings are boxed and put in the dispensing machine. Customers will be taking the single serve boxes to their table to eat. There are no serving staff, only sanitation staff that clean up the tables after use. The boxes get recycled. The owner said this was the only way that they could adapt because buffets will not be allowed for a long time.


Well done them for a brilliant idea!! I love a buffet but have never thought they were particularly hygienic and they do encourage people to overeat or worse, take a lot more than they can possibly eat!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun in the garden when the rain stops.
> Sorry to hear about Vera Lynn. Mum remembered her mum listening to her songs on the radio.
> I used to have a great Aunt Vera who showed me crochet early on.


Just heard a tribute programme to her on the radio. She was quite an ordinary and modest lady and I don't think she ever understood why she was so revered!! Lovely to hear some of her beautifully sung songs again!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And the regional re-opening that we are trying, is causing some bad feelings. The Toronto-ites and people from Peel region which still have next to nothing open, are escaping to other open areas to take advantage of the open businesses. And we have had another case of covid after weeks of nothing.


And that wasn't the idea at all but short of fencing people in, whatcha gonna do?!


----------



## Mevbb

Islander said:


> Our first sunny day today.. lifts spirits.
> 
> My rescued orchid finally bloomed, it had one bud. Very different from my other pink moth orchid. xoxo


My husband gave me this orchid for Valentine's Day. 4 months later it still has flowers. Roses would have been long gone.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. The sun is out and it will be in the low 90sF here today. Not much going on so will be going with Flo again. Have a good one everybody. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. The sun is out and it will be in the low 90sF here today. Not much going on so will be going with Flo again. Have a good one everybody. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Sorry Pam but Flo is with me today!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all, it's still sea fretting and cold. We've had this for about a week. And we seem to be getting another week of it. Nothing's happened today except I think I might soon be losing the fight to the,squirrels. There was a tinny noise this morning and when I went outside the full stainless steel watering can on top of the feeding bins had been moved, and was up turned with the water in. I can hardly carry the can so he's adamant he's going to find a way.

I was in Margaret's for coffee this afternoon and half an hours chat, and that's all the news I've got. Sorry about this, but nothing much is happening to me at the moment.

Remembering luv yawl....stay safe.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Fox?


Could that climb a 6ft wall Saxy? I don't know


----------



## jinx

You all can have Flo today. Tomorrow she will be with me. She’ll be dropping the great grandkids off next-door yippee. There is a New very large swingset erected in the backyard large enough for adults. I definitely am going to be making use of that. I’ve done my chores for this morning so now it’s time to rest and knit. The kitchen floor is sparkling clean but I don’t think anybody will notice what do you think? Hope everyone has a great day in the rain as we have beautiful sunshine and a light breeze lucky me.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry Pam but Flo is with me today!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx ❤


Well, okay, but I get her next!!! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> You all can have Flo today. Tomorrow she will be with me. She'll be dropping the great grandkids off next-door yippee. There is a New very large swingset erected in the backyard large enough for adults. I definitely am going to be making use of that. I've done my chores for this morning so now it's time to rest and knit. The kitchen floor is sparkling clean but I don't think anybody will notice what do you think? Hope everyone has a great day in the rain as we have beautiful sunshine and a light breeze lucky me.


Enjoy your time with Flo and the great grandkids tomorrow and today in the sunshine. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I agree with Janet, it might be a fox. We used to have a very long legged fox coming up to our porch to eat the cat food. I saw that same fox jump over a 6 foot fence to eat the hamburgers out of the garbage at the McDonalds restaurant near us.
> Love you too Susan.


Then that's a thought. It's no good telling me it's from cats.....like I say it would be a lion if it was....


----------



## PurpleFi

In the garden waiting for the Red Arrows fly past.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> In the garden waiting for the Red Arrows fly past.


I'm waiting for the sun


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You all can have Flo today. Tomorrow she will be with me. She'll be dropping the great grandkids off next-door yippee. There is a New very large swingset erected in the backyard large enough for adults. I definitely am going to be making use of that. I've done my chores for this morning so now it's time to rest and knit. The kitchen floor is sparkling clean but I don't think anybody will notice what do you think? Hope everyone has a great day in the rain as we have beautiful sunshine and a light breeze lucky me.


Nah, they only notice if it's dirty in this house!! Have a swinging time, don't fall off!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, it's still sea fretting and cold. We've had this for about a week. And we seem to be getting another week of it. Nothing's happened today except I think I might soon be losing the fight to the,squirrels. There was a tinny noise this morning and when I went outside the full stainless steel watering can on top of the feeding bins had been moved, and was up turned with the water in. I can hardly carry the can so he's adamant he's going to find a way.
> 
> I was in Margaret's for coffee this afternoon and half an hours chat, and that's all the news I've got. Sorry about this, but nothing much is happening to me at the moment.
> 
> Remembering luv yawl....stay safe.


There must be spinach in that there bird food!! :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you quoting Queen to me? xxxx :sm23:


My husband and I are.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I'm off to mow the grass in short spurts... could take me a whole week, but I'll do it!
> xoxoxo


a short spurted lawn. Why not?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Been raining since yesterday evening. Just what the gardens need. It smells so lovely.
> 
> The perfect day to play in my craft room.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. Xxxx


Sorry to be boring but the sun is still shining brightly here.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:01 am EDT and 13'C (55'f). Sunny with temperatures going up almost to 30'C.
> Our total number of covid cases is approaching 100,000. The TV this morning had a young lady in her 30's who had covid for 76 days before it cleared. And there is an early study that people with type A blood, in general, are facing more severe symptoms and longer recovery times. Long-term care facilities are allowing 1 visitor starting today, by appointment. The visitor must have proof of a negative covid test and must wear full PPE. The visitor will be supervised at all times and no hugs or touching allowed.
> In other news, part of Toronto had to be evacuated when an artillery shell was found in a back yard. We have had the same thing happen in Cobourg. There used to be a military base on the east side of Cobourg that did artillery training. They did a pretty good job picking up shells but occasionally a shell is found just outside what used to be the borders of the base. The housing that used to be on the base was sold and the grounds became the yard of a community centre. The shell in Toronto also came from one of the old bases that were shut down and demolished.
> We had decimation in our garden. 3 gray squirrels from the neighbours yard descended on the garden and ate all the cabbage plants except 2. The biggest radishes were dug up and eaten and a few rappini plants were also chewed up. We put netting all around the garden now and trapped a couple of those squirrels yesterday. We also relocated one of our squirrels who had followed the others into the garden. It was a nice looking chocolate coloured squirrels with a golden tail. But if it had been in the garden once, it would go in again. Tippy is running across the trees at the back this morning chasing away stray squirrels. She had taken her babies out into the locust trees yesterday to munch the blossoms.
> I didn't knit a stitch yesterday, but I did get the underarms sewn on my 2nd summer top. I really want to take that Birds of a Feather shawl apart. I'd like to do a tank with the cotton and linen yarn.


Your garden is looking amazing. Well done.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just heard a tribute programme to her on the radio. She was quite an ordinary and modest lady and I don't think she ever understood why she was so revered!! Lovely to hear some of her beautifully sung songs again!!


She was told she couldn't sing but loved doing so. She also had a beautiful soft speaking voice that would melt many a man!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Could that climb a 6ft wall Saxy? I don't know


Easily for a full grown one. That's how they get from garden to garden.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sorry Pam but Flo is with me today!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx ❤


You must have her twin, or triplet as she's been with me all day. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You all can have Flo today. Tomorrow she will be with me. She'll be dropping the great grandkids off next-door yippee. There is a New very large swingset erected in the backyard large enough for adults. I definitely am going to be making use of that. I've done my chores for this morning so now it's time to rest and knit. The kitchen floor is sparkling clean but I don't think anybody will notice what do you think? Hope everyone has a great day in the rain as we have beautiful sunshine and a light breeze lucky me.


A lovely bit of excitement to look forward to. Hope the sun stays shining and you can sit in your yard and watch the gk's. YOU know the kitchen floor is sparkling. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> My husband and I are.


Wrong one. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry to be boring but the sun is still shining brightly here.


The sun has made it up here now, blue skies for a change. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My husband and I are.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry to be boring but the sun is still shining brightly here.


You're not boring, you're Worthing!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You're not boring, you're Worthing!!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Your garden is looking amazing. Well done.


I think so too. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Sorry Pam but Flo is with me today!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx ❤


I haven't had my turn with Flo yet... can she come and help me put in wood next week? :sm04:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful.
> I've never been able to take care of an orchid, even the ice cube orchids don't survive in my care.


I like challenges and keeping things alive! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I haven't had my turn with Flo yet... can she come and help me put in wood next week? :sm04:


Flo seems to hang out with people who don't have much on, not sure she's into hard labour. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Flo seems to hang out with people who don't have much on, not sure she's into hard labour. xx


"Not much on".. I didn't know you people were that way haha! :sm23: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> She was told she couldn't sing but loved doing so. She also had a beautiful soft speaking voice that would melt many a man!


My favourite.. I'll be seeing you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> "Not much on".. I didn't know you people were that way haha! :sm23: :sm04: :sm04:


Don't know what you mean. To the pure all is pure. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Islander wrote:
"Not much on".. I didn't know you people were that way haha! 


Don't know what you mean. To the pure all is pure. xx 


uhh.... ok!


----------



## Islander

Islander wrote:
"Not much on".. I didn't know you people were that way haha! 


Barn Dweller "Don't know what you mean. To the pure all is pure." xx 


uhh.... ok if you say so.. :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a half and half Norfolk, out the front blue skies and sunshine, out the back black skies, looks as though it could go either way but my money's on rain at the moment. Will go with Flo this morning until jinx claims her this afternoon. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from rainy Surrey .Apparently we have had more than a month's rain in 24 hrs. The garden is loving it.

Hopefully this afternoon it will be ok as my friends are coming over for a craft session.

Happy Friday everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I haven't had my turn with Flo yet... can she come and help me put in wood next week? :sm04:


YES!!! We will all definitely spare her to give you a hand, wish I could be there to give you a hand or at least to give you some encouragement!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> "Not much on".. I didn't know you people were that way haha! :sm23: :sm04: :sm04:


Too chilly over here for that!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and overcast London. Was looking forward to my walk by the river later but will be taking my raincoat with a hood, it's too windy for an umbrella!!

Watched a great old film from 1958 last night, The Big Country, with Gregory Peck, Jean Simmons, Charlton Heston and Burl Ives. I can't get the music out of my head now, cos they played all through the film!! It was a long one too, nearly 3 hours, they don't make 'em like that any more!!

Have a good one everybody, I shall report back later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good Friday morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It is sunny and humid and our air con has been on since last night.
Our new covid numbers in this province continue to be below 200 new cases per day so the rest of the province, except Toronto, Peel and Windsor, will go to Stage 2 reopening, like us. The TV crew was at one of the outdoor patios in Oakville, south and west of Toronto. This is an area with HUGE houses, lots of lawyers and highly paid professionals. None of the patrons or servers at this outdoor patios had face coverings or masks. And although the tables were 6 feet apart, none of the people were 6 ft apart, nor were they at the tables. We are going to have a spike. 
There is a new case in Cobourg. It is someone from Toronto who brought their boat to Cobourg harbour, and 2 other people that they came in contact with are being monitored.
I went to our outdoors Knit Night. We all had our masks on as we put the tents up, because you couldn't maintain 6 feet when you were trying to push buttons and put up poles. Once we all had our camp chairs spread out, we sat and removed our masks. Other than having to yell when you wanted to speak to someone at the end of the tent, it was lovely. We had to keep moving the tents as the sun went down. The only problem was when a diesel truck arrived to bring supplies to the pizza restaurant in the same building. He left his truck running in front of our tent. We smelt diesel the whole time that he was there. He delivered a LOT of stuff to that restaurant, but finally left.
I started a new project for Knit Night.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and overcast London. Was looking forward to my walk by the river later but will be taking my raincoat with a hood, it's too windy for an umbrella!!
> 
> Watched a great old film from 1958 last night, The Big Country, with Gregory Peck, Jean Simmons, Charlton Heston and Burl Ives. I can't get the music out of my head now, cos they played all through the film!! It was a long one too, nearly 3 hours, they don't make 'em like that any more!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, I shall report back later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope you don't get wet.
We have one channel here that plays all the old movies. It's mum's favourite channel.


----------



## nitz8catz

The province has announced that it is reducing the statutory holidays from 9 to 3 so retail employees will have to work more days to try to make back the money that retailers lost during the pandemic. All pandemic pay has now stopped. It's all "business as usual". Small businesses have also been told to approach their individual banks if they are having problems with debt because the government will no longer provide monetary relief.
Harsh!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey .Apparently we have had more than a month's rain in 24 hrs. The garden is loving it.
> 
> Hopefully this afternoon it will be ok as my friends are coming over for a craft session.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xx


Happy Friday. That's a lot of rain.
DD has been watering the gardens every night because we haven't had our usual amount of rain. The front lawn is starting to yellow. It doesn't have to be mowed 3 times a week now. :sm19:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a half and half Norfolk, out the front blue skies and sunshine, out the back black skies, looks as though it could go either way but my money's on rain at the moment. Will go with Flo this morning until jinx claims her this afternoon. Have a good day. xx


Poor Flo. She'll be pulled everywhere.
Have a good day, sunny, rainy or cloudy.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Your garden is looking amazing. Well done.


We had beet tops for supper last night as DD had to thin the beets out.
Every time she thins, we get something extra for supper so nothing is going to waste.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry to be boring but the sun is still shining brightly here.


We don't have any clouds, not even con trails. But it is quite humid.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> In the garden waiting for the Red Arrows fly past.


I love it when our Snowbirds fly over. Enjoy the fly by.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good Friday morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It is sunny and humid and our air con has been on since last night.
> Our new covid numbers in this province continue to be below 200 new cases per day so the rest of the province, except Toronto, Peel and Windsor, will go to Stage 2 reopening, like us. The TV crew was at one of the outdoor patios in Oakville, south and west of Toronto. This is an area with HUGE houses, lots of lawyers and highly paid professionals. None of the patrons or servers at this outdoor patios had face coverings or masks. And although the tables were 6 feet apart, none of the people were 6 ft apart, nor were they at the tables. We are going to have a spike.
> There is a new case in Cobourg. It is someone from Toronto who brought their boat to Cobourg harbour, and 2 other people that they came in contact with are being monitored.
> I went to our outdoors Knit Night. We all had our masks on as we put the tents up, because you couldn't maintain 6 feet when you were trying to push buttons and put up poles. Once we all had our camp chairs spread out, we sat and removed our masks. Other than having to yell when you wanted to speak to someone at the end of the tent, it was lovely. We had to keep moving the tents as the sun went down. The only problem was when a diesel truck arrived to bring supplies to the pizza restaurant in the same building. He left his truck running in front of our tent. We smelt diesel the whole time that he was there. He delivered a LOT of stuff to that restaurant, but finally left.
> I started a new project for Knit Night.


That's going to be really pretty! I have lots of time for most truck drivers, they've done an amazing job throughout the pandemic but that was just thoughtless, hope he doesn't make a habit of doing that!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You all can have Flo today. Tomorrow she will be with me. She'll be dropping the great grandkids off next-door yippee. There is a New very large swingset erected in the backyard large enough for adults. I definitely am going to be making use of that. I've done my chores for this morning so now it's time to rest and knit. The kitchen floor is sparkling clean but I don't think anybody will notice what do you think? Hope everyone has a great day in the rain as we have beautiful sunshine and a light breeze lucky me.


Swing softly. We don't want you falling off that swing.
Enjoy watching the great grandkids.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you don't get wet.
> We have one channel here that plays all the old movies. It's mum's favourite channel.


We get a real assortment on Film4 and its meant we've seen some films we'd never have gone to the cinema for. Occasionally, we bail out after 10 minutes if it's a real turkey!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The province has announced that it is reducing the statutory holidays from 9 to 3 so retail employees will have to work more days to try to make back the money that retailers lost during the pandemic. All pandemic pay has now stopped. It's all "business as usual". Small businesses have also been told to approach their individual banks if they are having problems with debt because the government will no longer provide monetary relief.
> Harsh!


I suppose they would say that they are looking at the wider picture but that's no help to the struggling businesses!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, it's still sea fretting and cold. We've had this for about a week. And we seem to be getting another week of it. Nothing's happened today except I think I might soon be losing the fight to the,squirrels. There was a tinny noise this morning and when I went outside the full stainless steel watering can on top of the feeding bins had been moved, and was up turned with the water in. I can hardly carry the can so he's adamant he's going to find a way.
> 
> I was in Margaret's for coffee this afternoon and half an hours chat, and that's all the news I've got. Sorry about this, but nothing much is happening to me at the moment.
> 
> Remembering luv yawl....stay safe.


Our squirrels know how to unscrew the top from a squirrel-proof bird feeder. Then he just tips it sideways and all the seeds come out.
Yesterday we had a blue jay on the netting over the raised gardens trying to undo the string ties that hold the netting together.
Probably wanted the string for its nest.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. The sun is out and it will be in the low 90sF here today. Not much going on so will be going with Flo again. Have a good one everybody. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Lots of knitting time. :sm01: Have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> And that wasn't the idea at all but short of fencing people in, whatcha gonna do?!


In the Muskoka region, the locals have been reported for harassing out-of-towners telling them to "go home". That would be a good idea. Toronto gets all the delivery companies coming to people's doors, just be patient. Everything that is open outside of Toronto is "by appointment" and the operator has to collect name and address in case a covid case is detected so it's easy to find people from outside the area.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just haven't got a clue what I want to do next, but have to find something to occupy myself while watching TV. xx


I have a lot of those patterns. Fiddly bits at the beginning or end and lots of mindless knitting for TV watching or chatting. Good patterns.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I suppose they would say that they are looking at the wider picture but that's no help to the struggling businesses!


Especially when the province has changed the rules that the banks must follow. So basically you can get a loan when you have enough assets and cash flow that you don't need a loan. This is why the less-reputable lenders are doing a booming business. These lenders who don't have to follow the rules, usually charge higher rates, so the overall level of debt goes up when you regulate the banks to the point that they are useless.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's going to be really pretty! I have lots of time for most truck drivers, they've done an amazing job throughout the pandemic but that was just thoughtless, hope he doesn't make a habit of doing that!!


We've had awesome delivery drivers here. 
There was lots of parking lot for this driver as it was nearly empty. He basically just stopped in the perfect middle of the parking lot and we had set up the tent at the south side in the middle, and he moved everything by cart over to the pizza restaurant. He wouldn't have had to haul everything so far if he had parked closer to the restaurant.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself. 
I'm on vacation for the next two weeks. I won't be going to the lake in Peterborough. I won't be going anywhere, really. Just lots of knitting, if I'm allowed. I think I've already done all the tasks that mum had on her list, so I should be good there. And I do have to log on on Tuesday to continue the online training (free of course) that I've already started.
Have a wonderful day.
Stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

So, I made it to the river!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up to myself.
> I'm on vacation for the next two weeks. I won't be going to the lake in Peterborough. I won't be going anywhere, really. Just lots of knitting, if I'm allowed. I think I've already done all the tasks that mum had on her list, so I should be good there. And I do have to log on on Tuesday to continue the online training (free of course) that I've already started.
> Have a wonderful day.
> Stay safe.


Shame you won't be able to escape for a time while you are on holiday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So, I made it to the river!!


Hurray, but then you were determined to get there weren't you? Good luck for later, hope all is OK. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looking lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> So, I made it to the river!!


Great. Dtopped raining here and the sun is out. Xx


----------



## jinx

My neighbor and I sit on our decks and shout. Then we got wise and spoke into our phones for a text message to relay the words we could not hear. Might work for your knitting group.


nitz8catz said:


> Good Friday morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It is sunny and humid and our air con has been on since last night.
> Our new covid numbers in this province continue to be below 200 new cases per day so the rest of the province, except Toronto, Peel and Windsor, will go to Stage 2 reopening, like us. The TV crew was at one of the outdoor patios in Oakville, south and west of Toronto. This is an area with HUGE houses, lots of lawyers and highly paid professionals. None of the patrons or servers at this outdoor patios had face coverings or masks. And although the tables were 6 feet apart, none of the people were 6 ft apart, nor were they at the tables. We are going to have a spike.
> There is a new case in Cobourg. It is someone from Toronto who brought their boat to Cobourg harbour, and 2 other people that they came in contact with are being monitored.
> I went to our outdoors Knit Night. We all had our masks on as we put the tents up, because you couldn't maintain 6 feet when you were trying to push buttons and put up poles. Once we all had our camp chairs spread out, we sat and removed our masks. Other than having to yell when you wanted to speak to someone at the end of the tent, it was lovely. We had to keep moving the tents as the sun went down. The only problem was when a diesel truck arrived to bring supplies to the pizza restaurant in the same building. He left his truck running in front of our tent. We smelt diesel the whole time that he was there. He delivered a LOT of stuff to that restaurant, but finally left.
> I started a new project for Knit Night.


----------



## jinx

It might be a refrigerated truck and he might need to keep it running.


London Girl said:


> That's going to be really pretty! I have lots of time for most truck drivers, they've done an amazing job throughout the pandemic but that was just thoughtless, hope he doesn't make a habit of doing that!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray, but then you were determined to get there weren't you? Good luck for later, hope all is OK. xxxx


Yep all good thanks but they wanted more photos and the department is currently closed so they took pics with MY camera and I had to email them back to the hospital!! Have you ever heard the like?!!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It might be a refrigerated truck and he might need to keep it running.


OK, maybe. Shall we let him off this time? ????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and overcast London. Was looking forward to my walk by the river later but will be taking my raincoat with a hood, it's too windy for an umbrella!!
> 
> Watched a great old film from 1958 last night, The Big Country, with Gregory Peck, Jean Simmons, Charlton Heston and Burl Ives. I can't get the music out of my head now, cos they played all through the film!! It was a long one too, nearly 3 hours, they don't make 'em like that any more!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, I shall report back later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I love that movie! It's a great oldie! Glad you enjoyed it. Hope your trip to the city and your doctor visit were good. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good Friday morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It is sunny and humid and our air con has been on since last night.
> Our new covid numbers in this province continue to be below 200 new cases per day so the rest of the province, except Toronto, Peel and Windsor, will go to Stage 2 reopening, like us. The TV crew was at one of the outdoor patios in Oakville, south and west of Toronto. This is an area with HUGE houses, lots of lawyers and highly paid professionals. None of the patrons or servers at this outdoor patios had face coverings or masks. And although the tables were 6 feet apart, none of the people were 6 ft apart, nor were they at the tables. We are going to have a spike.
> There is a new case in Cobourg. It is someone from Toronto who brought their boat to Cobourg harbour, and 2 other people that they came in contact with are being monitored.
> I went to our outdoors Knit Night. We all had our masks on as we put the tents up, because you couldn't maintain 6 feet when you were trying to push buttons and put up poles. Once we all had our camp chairs spread out, we sat and removed our masks. Other than having to yell when you wanted to speak to someone at the end of the tent, it was lovely. We had to keep moving the tents as the sun went down. The only problem was when a diesel truck arrived to bring supplies to the pizza restaurant in the same building. He left his truck running in front of our tent. We smelt diesel the whole time that he was there. He delivered a LOT of stuff to that restaurant, but finally left.
> I started a new project for Knit Night.


Glad you made it to Knit Night last night and had a mostly enjoyable time of it. Floralise is looking good so far. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The province has announced that it is reducing the statutory holidays from 9 to 3 so retail employees will have to work more days to try to make back the money that retailers lost during the pandemic. All pandemic pay has now stopped. It's all "business as usual". Small businesses have also been told to approach their individual banks if they are having problems with debt because the government will no longer provide monetary relief.
> Harsh!


Very harsh! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Lots of knitting time. :sm01: Have a great day.


Yes, it's definitely that. Mr Ric and I took a little drive last night to a town about 30 miles to the west of us. It was night to get out and see a few sights. You have a great day, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> In the Muskoka region, the locals have been reported for harassing out-of-towners telling them to "go home". That would be a good idea. Toronto gets all the delivery companies coming to people's doors, just be patient. Everything that is open outside of Toronto is "by appointment" and the operator has to collect name and address in case a covid case is detected so it's easy to find people from outside the area.


That's a good way for them to do it. Arizona is having huge spikes because when they opened back up, they did it all at once without any government requirements for masks, etc. We've still been wearing ours whenever we're out and about. Governor here is not too smart about this. Now he's saying the local governments (cities and counties) can develop their own requirements and enforce them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up to myself.
> I'm on vacation for the next two weeks. I won't be going to the lake in Peterborough. I won't be going anywhere, really. Just lots of knitting, if I'm allowed. I think I've already done all the tasks that mum had on her list, so I should be good there. And I do have to log on on Tuesday to continue the online training (free of course) that I've already started.
> Have a wonderful day.
> Stay safe.


Great that you've got vacation time coming up. Sorry you have to stay at home, but I know you'll enjoy the time away from work. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So, I made it to the river!!


Great!!!! Love to see you! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Wrong one. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I love both


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> OK, maybe. Shall we let him off this time? ????


Well, ok. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I haven't had my turn with Flo yet... can she come and help me put in wood next week? :sm04:


She wouldn't know where to start here.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey .Apparently we have had more than a month's rain in 24 hrs. The garden is loving it.
> 
> Hopefully this afternoon it will be ok as my friends are coming over for a craft session.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xx


According to the bucket we emptied yesterday it rained an inch overnight here.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I love it when our Snowbirds fly over. Enjoy the fly by.


I was a bit shocked that the BBC showed the flypast and referred to the Red Arrows and 'their French counterparts'. They could have looked up their name! It was amazing: French in front followed by us.

They are the Patrouille de France incidentally.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> So, I made it to the river!!


That picture is pure London Girl.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It might be a refrigerated truck and he might need to keep it running.


Good thinking. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep all good thanks but they wanted more photos and the department is currently closed so they took pics with MY camera and I had to email them back to the hospital!! Have you ever heard the like?!!! ???????? Xxxx


Not had to do that but did have some optician pictures e-mailed to me for me to look at. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I love that movie! It's a great oldie! Glad you enjoyed it. Hope your trip to the city and your doctor visit were good. xxxooo


Yes thanks Pam, it was lovely to be out but once I was up there, it doesn't seem that long since I was there but it's at least 4 months!! The hospital staff are just lovely, greet me like an old friend!! All was well! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it to Knit Night last night and had a mostly enjoyable time of it. Floralise is looking good so far. xxxooo


Did Flo have anything to do with that?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I was a bit shocked that the BBC showed the flypast and referred to the Red Arrows and 'their French counterparts'. They could have looked up their name! It was amazing: French in front followed by us.
> 
> They are the Patrouille de France incidentally.


I don't know what's happened to the BBC just lately, it looks like someone either wasn't confident to pronounce it or they'd forgotten the name. How rude and no good for entente cordiale!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That picture is pure London Girl.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Not sure about the 'pure'!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes thanks Pam, it was lovely to be out but once I was up there, it doesn't seem that long since I was there but it's at least 4 months!! The hospital staff are just lovely, greet me like an old friend!! All was well! xxxx


Good to hear! Glad you had such an enjoyable time out. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our squirrels know how to unscrew the top from a squirrel-proof bird feeder. Then he just tips it sideways and all the seeds come out.
> Yesterday we had a blue jay on the netting over the raised gardens trying to undo the string ties that hold the netting together.
> Probably wanted the string for its nest.


What a lovely picture!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up to myself.
> I'm on vacation for the next two weeks. I won't be going to the lake in Peterborough. I won't be going anywhere, really. Just lots of knitting, if I'm allowed. I think I've already done all the tasks that mum had on her list, so I should be good there. And I do have to log on on Tuesday to continue the online training (free of course) that I've already started.
> Have a wonderful day.
> Stay safe.


Have the best vacation you can and pop in when you have time!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's 6.15pm and I'm late into bed. I've been talking with Stephen and Matthew. I knew Stephen was coming with my shopping but didn't know I was having Matthew visit aswell. What a lovely surprise. It's rained heavens hard today. I've fought with 2 squirrels this morning. They taken every scrap of seed, nuts, fruit, suet and fastballs that were in the feeders. Then there was a clang and they were only babies, but the managed to just about topple over the watering can on top of the feed bin. I chased them and one sat on the wall full of cheek again. I'm sick of it now. I need new feeders, and before you say it, there WERE bought as squirrel proof. 

I've not seen anyone until s and M came so I got plenty sudukoing done. I've had lovely hugs, and it's been a nice pleasent day for me. Hope you're all ok. Love yawl.. I'll catchup. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:



> Our squirrels know how to unscrew the top from a squirrel-proof bird feeder. Then he just tips it sideways and all the seeds come out.
> Yesterday we had a blue jay on the netting over the raised gardens trying to undo the string ties that hold the netting together.
> Probably wanted the string for its nest.


Mine just totally distruct, that's the worst thing. I love feeding the birds, and I've never minded the squirrels but this year they have been distrustful [email protected]$€+#. And if that's all I e got to moan about, then I'm not doing too bad am I?


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Our first sunny day today.. lifts spirits.
> 
> My rescued orchid finally bloomed, it had one bud. Very different from my other pink moth orchid. xoxo


Hi. I've finally gotten time for myself and here I found your flowers. What a happy surprise.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, long may it last. If jynx has finished with Flo might just go with her today. Have a good and safe weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great afternoon yesterday with my crafty friends. We are getting very productive as well as lots of cheesecake and rose.

Farmers Market is back in town today. Not sure about going yet.

Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all from a warm but cloudy London!

DD visiting today for a cuppa and to deliver DHs Father's day present. Hope it's chocolate, then he might share!!

Have a good one everybody, oh, I've given Flo the day off!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I don't know what's happened to the BBC just lately, it looks like someone either wasn't confident to pronounce it or they'd forgotten the name. How rude and no good for entente cordiale!!!


I haven't minded too much most of the time, but now they want me to start paying again! I agree that it was rude. I was offended and I'm not that fond of the French. I just don't like lack of courtesy and diplomacy. It's an easy word to pronounce once someone tells you.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Hi. I've finally gotten time for myself and here I found your flowers. What a happy surprise.


Keep getting that time for yourself. You're very important you know.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, long may it last. If jynx has finished with Flo might just go with her today. Have a good and safe weekend. xx


It's a beautiful day again here.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great afternoon yesterday with my crafty friends. We are getting very productive as well as lots of cheesecake and rose.
> 
> Farmers Market is back in town today. Not sure about going yet.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


Cheesecake and rose. You're talking my language!


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from another warm and sunny day in southwest Arizona. Not much planned for today. Went into town to do a bit of grocery shopping yesterday. Will stay home and crochet today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everybody, the sun got out this morning and it was not for us here in the NE UK. Then it passed and we are dull again. I went early to Karen's, well.....11ish and had hot choc before Michelle went out because Andrew was playing golf. So seeing as I don't go in yet we still have drink through the open by window. When I came home it looks like the squirrels have been able to move or lift.....the full stainless steel watering can. 1 more mush or pull and they'd be able to start and get the tops of the bins.....I WILL WIN, feel they are bettering me at he moment.

I've had a lovely lie in the bath this afternoon and got into pjs then Josephine videoed me and we talked fo 40mins or so. Then Marg asked me to go down for coffee but I was in pjs so refused. 

I'm invited up o Stephens tomorrow for lunch again so I'm going up about 2ish. And that's all my news today. It's getting less and less. Love yawl though and stay safe. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from another warm and sunny day in southwest Arizona. Not much planned for today. Went into town to do a bit of grocery shopping yesterday. Will stay home and crochet today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


What's on your hook, Pam? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, the sun got out this morning and it was not for us here in the NE UK. Then it passed and we are dull again. I went early to Karen's, well.....11ish and had hot choc before Michelle went out because Andrew was playing golf. So seeing as I don't go in yet we still have drink through the open by window. When I came home it looks like the squirrels have been able to move or lift.....the full stainless steel watering can. 1 more mush or pull and they'd be able to start and get the tops of the bins.....I WILL WIN, feel they are bettering me at he moment.
> 
> I've had a lovely lie in the bath this afternoon and got into pjs then Josephine videoed me and we talked fo 40mins or so. Then Marg asked me to go down for coffee but I was in pjs so refused.
> 
> I'm invited up o Stephens tomorrow for lunch again so I'm going up about 2ish. And that's all my news today. It's getting less and less. Love yawl though and stay safe. Xxx


They say no news is good news so a little news must be even better!! I haven't much either, DD came over for a cuppa in the garden and brought Liv with her, that was really nice. DH popped down from the his horse racing den for a while to collect his Fathers' Day chocolate and that's about it! Have a good evening Susan!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> What's on your hook, Pam? xxxx


A shawl called Crochet Between the Lines. It's a bit tedious but fun, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> They say no news is good news so a little news must be even better!! I haven't much either, DD came over for a cuppa in the garden and brought Liv with her, that was really nice. DH popped down from the his horse racing den for a while to collect his Fathers' Day chocolate and that's about it! Have a good evening Susan!! xxxxx


Glad you got to have a visit with them both. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> A shawl called Crochet Between the Lines. It's a bit tedious but fun, too. :sm02: xxxooo


I will check it out!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am having an exciting afternoon. Several thunderstorms went through our area this a.m. then it cleared. Half hour ago our phones went off for a tornado warning. Ten minutes later phones went off for severe tornado warning. So we are sitting in the basement it is frightening. Another half hour until warning expires. Harold and I can play with dolls or trucks while we wait. No I did not grab knitting.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am having an exciting afternoon. Several thunderstorms went through our area this a.m. then it cleared. Half hour ago our phones went off for a tornado warning. Ten minutes later phones went off for severe tornado warning. So we are sitting in the basement it is frightening. Another half hour until warning expires. Harold and I can play with dolls or trucks while we wait. No I did not grab knitting.


Hope you stay safe and don't get damaged, thinking of you with fingers crossed. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I am having an exciting afternoon. Several thunderstorms went through our area this a.m. then it cleared. Half hour ago our phones went off for a tornado warning. Ten minutes later phones went off for severe tornado warning. So we are sitting in the basement it is frightening. Another half hour until warning expires. Harold and I can play with dolls or trucks while we wait. No I did not grab knitting.


Praying you stay safe.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Keep getting that time for yourself. You're very important you know.


After I posted that I fell asleep. The cat head butted me to wake me much later. Funny he would do that ..very hard and persistent. He'd eaten already. I usually don't get to read newspapers and throw them out after a few weeks of pile up. I only get Sunday and Thursday. Today I went through last Sunday to get rid of it and saw my nice neighbor's dad died and my uncle's sister died. Wow. Also the son of a couple who helped my dad back when he was out of the army. I believe the wife introduced my dad to my mom. The couple have been dead many years. Don't know if the son knew my dad. I will try to see what you all have been doing.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I am having an exciting afternoon. Several thunderstorms went through our area this a.m. then it cleared. Half hour ago our phones went off for a tornado warning. Ten minutes later phones went off for severe tornado warning. So we are sitting in the basement it is frightening. Another half hour until warning expires. Harold and I can play with dolls or trucks while we wait. No I did not grab knitting.


Hoping you are through the storm and all is well. Hoping to,get good news from you soon.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying you stay safe.


Me, too, jinx. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, the sun got out this morning and it was not for us here in the NE UK. Then it passed and we are dull again. I went early to Karen's, well.....11ish and had hot choc before Michelle went out because Andrew was playing golf. So seeing as I don't go in yet we still have drink through the open by window. When I came home it looks like the squirrels have been able to move or lift.....the full stainless steel watering can. 1 more mush or pull and they'd be able to start and get the tops of the bins.....I WILL WIN, feel they are bettering me at he moment.
> 
> I've had a lovely lie in the bath this afternoon and got into pjs then Josephine videoed me and we talked fo 40mins or so. Then Marg asked me to go down for coffee but I was in pjs so refused.
> 
> I'm invited up o Stephens tomorrow for lunch again so I'm going up about 2ish. And that's all my news today. It's getting less and less. Love yawl though and stay safe. Xxx


Squirrels. Vs. Susan. I'm betting on you. I use to think chipmunks were cute. After they ate my car wiring and ruined it leaving me a state away on a Saturday night God knows where ...we'll I don't think chipmunks are cute anymore. Donald Duck use to go after Chip and Dale. Well I'm on Donald's side too.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> My neighbor and I sit on our decks and shout. Then we got wise and spoke into our phones for a text message to relay the words we could not hear. Might work for your knitting group.


That is so smart!! I'm telling my friend who has a book club. They might try that too.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> That's a good way for them to do it. Arizona is having huge spikes because when they opened back up, they did it all at once without any government requirements for masks, etc. We've still been wearing ours whenever we're out and about. Governor here is not too smart about this. Now he's saying the local governments (cities and counties) can develop their own requirements and enforce them. xxxooo


There is a convention tonight for the president. I'm not watching because my friend said they aren't wearing masks. I feel sorry for anyone who gets sick from these people.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Our squirrels know how to unscrew the top from a squirrel-proof bird feeder. Then he just tips it sideways and all the seeds come out.
> Yesterday we had a blue jay on the netting over the raised gardens trying to undo the string ties that hold the netting together.
> Probably wanted the string for its nest.


The feeder is lovely...too bad the squirrels are so clever. There was a tv bit showing a cat making its way through things that were set up in a hall. The cat did it without knocking any down. Then the dog who was sitting there came and the tv person said she expected the dog to knock them and he didn't. He just made his way through them and didn't knock any down.when I catch up I post too many responses. I will just catch up and not waste so much space.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet and muggy Norfolk. Not a lot going on today, leftovers for dinner so finished in the kitchen. Will probably just go with Flo if she is available, if not there's always knitting. Could do ironing or housework but it is Sunday, a day of rest so probably won't. Have a restful day. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, it's still sea fretting and cold. We've had this for about a week. And we seem to be getting another week of it. Nothing's happened today except I think I might soon be losing the fight to the,squirrels. There was a tinny noise this morning and when I went outside the full stainless steel watering can on top of the feeding bins had been moved, and was up turned with the water in. I can hardly carry the can so he's adamant he's going to find a way.
> 
> I was in Margaret's for coffee this afternoon and half an hours chat, and that's all the news I've got. Sorry about this, but nothing much is happening to me at the moment.
> 
> Remembering luv yawl....stay safe.


Susan, that is exactly why I haven't been posting much, I have nothing of interest to talk about! 
Don't worry too much about your weather, it will improve at some point! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey but we had rain again overnight. All the seeds I planted 4 days ago are already coming up.

Yesterday I pricked out a loads of seedlings and picked the soft fruit. And then I started another embroidery.

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> I will check it out!! Xxxx


Nice shawl Pam, clever design, I look forward to seeing the finished article!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am having an exciting afternoon. Several thunderstorms went through our area this a.m. then it cleared. Half hour ago our phones went off for a tornado warning. Ten minutes later phones went off for severe tornado warning. So we are sitting in the basement it is frightening. Another half hour until warning expires. Harold and I can play with dolls or trucks while we wait. No I did not grab knitting.


Hope all was well once you got out of there and you didn't have to stay down there too long!! Maybe leave some yarn and needles down there for future emergencies?!! I bet you've already thought of that!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Squirrels. Vs. Susan. I'm betting on you. I use to think chipmunks were cute. After they ate my car wiring and ruined it leaving me a state away on a Saturday night God knows where ...we'll I don't think chipmunks are cute anymore. Donald Duck use to go after Chip and Dale. Well I'm on Donald's side too.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey but we had rain again overnight. All the seeds I planted 4 days ago are already coming up.
> 
> Yesterday I pricked out a loads of seedlings and picked the soft fruit. And then I started another embroidery.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


Oooh, lovely bowl of goozgogs!! When I lived at home, there was a railway embankment at the bottom of our garden, which we had access to and my dad and granddad turned a big chunk of it into an allotment. They grew loganberries, blackberries, gooseberries, white, black and red currants and rhubarb!! It was also a great place for us to play!! Always a 'fruity' pud on the table after tea!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright, warm and, so far, dry London! Much rain is forecast for later in the day so I won't be going far today!!

Have a good one ladies, whatever you get up to!! Jinx, I so hope you safe and out of the bunker by now!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Islander

Good morning, the US is aware and praising our Victoria doctor, Dr Bonnie Henry... she has been impressive against the fight against Covid 19.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/05/world/canada/bonnie-henry-british-columbia-coronavirus.html


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am having an exciting afternoon. Several thunderstorms went through our area this a.m. then it cleared. Half hour ago our phones went off for a tornado warning. Ten minutes later phones went off for severe tornado warning. So we are sitting in the basement it is frightening. Another half hour until warning expires. Harold and I can play with dolls or trucks while we wait. No I did not grab knitting.


Hope you are safe and things are better today.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> Good morning, the US is aware and praising our Victoria doctor, Dr Bonnie Henry... she has been impressive against the fight against Covid 19.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/05/world/canada/bonnie-henry-british-columbia-coronavirus.html


Very impressive.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Nice shawl Pam, clever design, I look forward to seeing the finished article!! xxxx


One day you will, but have a ways to go on this one. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, warm and, so far, dry London! Much rain is forecast for later in the day so I won't be going far today!!
> 
> Have a good one ladies, whatever you get up to!! Jinx, I so hope you safe and out of the bunker by now!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Me, too, jinx! We've got very dry with lots of sunshine and hot for today. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> They say no news is good news so a little news must be even better!! I haven't much either, DD came over for a cuppa in the garden and brought Liv with her, that was really nice. DH popped down from the his horse racing den for a while to collect his Fathers' Day chocolate and that's about it! Have a good evening Susan!! xxxxx


A nice afternoon


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I am having an exciting afternoon. Several thunderstorms went through our area this a.m. then it cleared. Half hour ago our phones went off for a tornado warning. Ten minutes later phones went off for severe tornado warning. So we are sitting in the basement it is frightening. Another half hour until warning expires. Harold and I can play with dolls or trucks while we wait. No I did not grab knitting.


By now I expect you are out of the basement and all is well


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey but we had rain again overnight. All the seeds I planted 4 days ago are already coming up.
> 
> Yesterday I pricked out a loads of seedlings and picked the soft fruit. And then I started another embroidery.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


Yummy looking fruit


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey.

Jinx hope all is calm with you now. 

Trish, well done your doctor.

Rebecca, not long til you break up.

Been halping Mr P make another planter for my ever growing cropnof seedlings.


----------



## Islander

My wood just arrived. Probably will take me the better part of a week to get it in as I can't work at it all day like I used to being I have to be with Mr J. One wheel barrow at a time and it'll be done in no time. Use it or loose it right... Gorgeous wood all three cords of it, hemlock and fir. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hi everyone, I'm home safe and sound.ive been up to the crem because it's Father's Day, and the onto the family's where there were lots of hugs. With masks on. When I get there and when I leave. The beauty of this covid 19 is that I'm getting hugs and kisses from the boys, I always got a hug from Matthew but Richard had to be chased for one. Well. I m getting them nicely now, and I'm not saying a word. ????????????. Next week there'll new two days up there because it's Richard and his other granddads birthday on Monday and sues birthday on tues. I took the correct road to Stephens this time. But see I that one of Richards friends took the wrong road yesterday and ended up at harlepool. They are m,ing the A19 into a 6 lane road, but the Directions leave a lot to be admired. Then you have no turning for 13 miles. This is 3 out o 3 of us done this. 

That's all of y news, I hope you've had a nice weekend with families and friends if you can. I'm going to catch ip now. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I am having an exciting afternoon. Several thunderstorms went through our area this a.m. then it cleared. Half hour ago our phones went off for a tornado warning. Ten minutes later phones went off for severe tornado warning. So we are sitting in the basement it is frightening. Another half hour until warning expires. Harold and I can play with dolls or trucks while we wait. No I did not grab knitting.


I hope you are out by now. I would be terrified by your tornados. Ours are just babies playing.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I am having an exciting afternoon. Several thunderstorms went through our area this a.m. then it cleared. Half hour ago our phones went off for a tornado warning. Ten minutes later phones went off for severe tornado warning. So we are sitting in the basement it is frightening. Another half hour until warning expires. Harold and I can play with dolls or trucks while we wait. No I did not grab knitting.


Please stay safe.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> The feeder is lovely...too bad the squirrels are so clever. There was a tv bit showing a cat making its way through things that were set up in a hall. The cat did it without knocking any down. Then the dog who was sitting there came and the tv person said she expected the dog to knock them and he didn't. He just made his way through them and didn't knock any down.when I catch up I post too many responses. I will just catch up and not waste so much space.


Who's a waste of space? Not my Jollypolly! She's my friend.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, the US is aware and praising our Victoria doctor, Dr Bonnie Henry... she has been impressive against the fight against Covid 19.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/05/world/canada/bonnie-henry-british-columbia-coronavirus.html


Wow, that IS impressive, well done doc!!


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Susan, that is exactly why I haven't been posting much, I have nothing of interest to talk about!
> Don't worry too much about your weather, it will improve at some point! xoxoxo


It doesn't matter what we each post, large or small......it just lets us know that we are alive ...I love my kp. It's a part of my life. I'd be lonely without my sisters.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> A nice afternoon


It was indeed. This afternoons been good too, watched the Life of Pi on TV. Saw it at the glicks in 2012 and had forgotten it all! Wonderful film!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My wood just arrived. Probably will take me the better part of a week to get it in as I can't work at it all day like I used to being I have to be with Mr J. One wheel barrow at a time and it'll be done in no time. Use it or loose it right... Gorgeous wood all three cords of it, hemlock and fir. xoxoxo


Bloomin' 'eck!! I'm sending Jacky over to give you a hand with it!! ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It doesn't matter what we each post, large or small......it just lets us know that we are alive ...I love my kp. It's a part of my life. I'd be lonely without my sisters.


Same here!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Thankfully the storm passed over without too much damage in the area. Electrical power out trees down little bit of flooding. It was so much less than what was expected. I never thought to take some knitting down there and let it sit as it happened so very very seldom. Will not be able to go downstairs if it happens again. Needed help getting back upstairs. 
Today is a lovely day with perfect temperatures and a nice breeze. Thanks for all the good thoughts for us last night.


----------



## SaxonLady

It has been an amazingly sunny day from start to finish. Alan told me he was going out and I was coming with him. We met up with Merlin, Harley, Aiden and Sarah and Hunter. It was magic. In the sunshine by the (where have the fish gone?) pond. Hunter insisted on feeding them with the food he had in a jar, even though the pond was empty. Alan got a box of chocs from Sarah. It was quite a surprise, and rather naughty.

Merlin has a new gardening job: a 30' x 15' fishpond with steep sides which has not been cleaned out in many years. It is choc-a-block full of newts who are breeding at a rate of knots and cannot get out. Consequently, it needs clearing and someone has to find new homes for hundreds of newts. They can hardly survive in those conditions. Does anybody want a colony of newts?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> My wood just arrived. Probably will take me the better part of a week to get it in as I can't work at it all day like I used to being I have to be with Mr J. One wheel barrow at a time and it'll be done in no time. Use it or loose it right... Gorgeous wood all three cords of it, hemlock and fir. xoxoxo


My sympathy is with you, nightmares remembered. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Bloomin' 'eck!! I'm sending Jacky over to give you a hand with it!! ???? Xxxx ❤


Sorry I'm still in lockdown. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Thankfully the storm passed over without too much damage in the area. Electrical power out trees down little bit of flooding. It was so much less than what was expected. I never thought to take some knitting down there and let it sit as it happened so very very seldom. Will not be able to go downstairs if it happens again. Needed help getting back upstairs.
> Today is a lovely day with perfect temperatures and a nice breeze. Thanks for all the good thoughts for us last night.


So pleased it wasn't as bad as expected and you're still in one piece. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It has been an amazingly sunny day from start to finish. Alan told me he was going out and I was coming with him. We met up with Merlin, Harley, Aiden and Sarah and Hunter. It was magic. In the sunshine by the (where have the fish gone?) pond. Hunter insisted on feeding them with the food he had in a jar, even though the pond was empty. Alan got a box of chocs from Sarah. It was quite a surprise, and rather naughty.
> 
> Merlin has a new gardening job: a 30' x 15' fishpond with steep sides which has not been cleaned out in many years. It is choc-a-block full of newts who are breeding at a rate of knots and cannot get out. Consequently, it needs clearing and someone has to find new homes for hundreds of newts. They can hardly survive in those conditions. Does anybody want a colony of newts?


What a wonderful surprise and day. It had stopped raining here by dinner time and had some sunshine this afternoon. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

We're flying high! We're on 747.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> It doesn't matter what we each post, large or small......it just lets us know that we are alive ...I love my kp. It's a part of my life. I'd be lonely without my sisters.


So would I. ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> It has been an amazingly sunny day from start to finish. Alan told me he was going out and I was coming with him. We met up with Merlin, Harley, Aiden and Sarah and Hunter. It was magic. In the sunshine by the (where have the fish gone?) pond. Hunter insisted on feeding them with the food he had in a jar, even though the pond was empty. Alan got a box of chocs from Sarah. It was quite a surprise, and rather naughty.
> 
> Merlin has a new gardening job: a 30' x 15' fishpond with steep sides which has not been cleaned out in many years. It is choc-a-block full of newts who are breeding at a rate of knots and cannot get out. Consequently, it needs clearing and someone has to find new homes for hundreds of newts. They can hardly survive in those conditions. Does anybody want a colony of newts?


What a wonderful surprise and a great day! 
:sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It has been an amazingly sunny day from start to finish. Alan told me he was going out and I was coming with him. We met up with Merlin, Harley, Aiden and Sarah and Hunter. It was magic. In the sunshine by the (where have the fish gone?) pond. Hunter insisted on feeding them with the food he had in a jar, even though the pond was empty. Alan got a box of chocs from Sarah. It was quite a surprise, and rather naughty.
> 
> Merlin has a new gardening job: a 30' x 15' fishpond with steep sides which has not been cleaned out in many years. It is choc-a-block full of newts who are breeding at a rate of knots and cannot get out. Consequently, it needs clearing and someone has to find new homes for hundreds of newts. They can hardly survive in those conditions. Does anybody want a colony of newts?


Are they easy to cook?! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Sounds like a lovely day, hope it cheered you up love!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We're flying high! We're on 747.


Wish we all were, although we'd hablve to get jinx home before dark!! ????


----------



## jollypolly

I wish all of you who celebrate Father’s Day a Happy Father’s Day.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, I hope so!! I do his with the electric buzz cutters, maybe that style would suit me?!!





Miss Pam said:


> You would look great with it. xxxooo :sm02: :sm02:


June, many years ago, I decided that I needed a haircut, but we were a bit tight on finances, so I asked Eddy to help me with the back of my hair, and told him how to cut it, andit worked, and look pretty good; even if I do say so myself!

I know this topic was ages ago, but I am catching up now, and I think you should have a go at doing your hair with the buzz cutter, just use a different bit that covers the cutting bit. You could look absolutely at the top of the Hair Fashion, or iA might just look a little odd ......... but what ever the outcome, it will always grow out! ???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is going to get up over 30C this week. 

Going to make a start sewing together all the pennants my WI have been making into a string of bunting.

KnitWIts video session this morning.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> xxxx [/ quote]
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T YOU DARE!!! XX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead June... take the dare!!! :sm04:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree wholeheartedly with Trish, June! You just might like the look of the cut! Go for it!!! ???????? xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hello Judi, I am just getting ready to go to bed, what's for supper over the pond! I hope you warm up soon. xoxoxox


You will have to cross the Equator to get to me, and supper was DH's version of Chilli Con Carn; but he makes it with crushed tomatoes, and I don't like tomatoes, aside from that, it was quite good! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'll pop over there and get Mr E to do the back!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Ok, we are waiting for you! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It is misty out, but supposed to be sunny later.
> Pandemic idiocy continues. 3 teens skateboarded along the raised highway in Toronto. There are still a lot of cars on the roads.
> The fox family under the boardwalk in the east end of Toronto are still drawing people in too close. There is now a camera man there all the time to try to keep people away from the foxes. *The babies have not been vaccinated for rabies yet, so if they bit anyone, the entire family would have to be put down*. That isn't stopping people from getting too close to the fox babies. They are cute.
> Mum is going to the grocery store this morning. We don't need much, just lettuce, tomatoes, anything salad-ish.
> I had to take a bunch of rows out of my first summer top. I didn't read the instructions right. Oh well, I get to knit them again.


I am hoping that you mean that the people family would be put down (for being so careless); and not the fox family, as thes foxes are not d oing anything wrong, only protecting themselves???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although some clouds are bubbling up spoiling the perfect blue sky we had earlier. Not sure what's on the agenda for today, Panda has gone in for a MOT and DH is cutting the grass, me? I'm sat here doing nothing and thoroughly enjoying it. Have a good day, stay safe. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> When I was in York, we had a fish and chips dinner around 1pm. It was HUGE. By the way, I love mushy peas. :sm11:
> My meals in the US were just as big. I was gobsmacked at the size of the steaks in the grocery store. And your potato chip (crisp) bags were actually filled to the top and not half air like they are here. Although we have many more flavours of potato chip (crisp) up here. Like "chicken wing" and "maple bacon".


The 'maple Bacon' chips sound interesting, I wouldn't mind testing them! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Have any of you done the Elizabeth zimmerman Bsj? ,I wondered what source was best. There are a few and all look different.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, many years ago, I decided that I needed a haircut, but we were a bit tight on finances, so I asked Eddy to help me with the back of my hair, and told him how to cut it, andit worked, and look pretty good; even if I do say so myself!
> 
> I know this topic was ages ago, but I am catching up now, and I think you should have a go at doing your hair with the buzz cutter, just use a different bit that covers the cutting bit. You could look absolutely at the top of the Hair Fashion, or iA might just look a little odd ......... but what ever the outcome, it will always grow out! ???? ???? xoxoxo


Did that once Judi, it didn't go well so I got a professional onto it!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> If I had some curl in my hair, like you, I would be happy to grow it but mine is poker straight, always has been and not in a good way!!! xxxx


I always thought I had straight hair, but I can now see, from several photos throughout my life, that I have had Some sort of curl, from sometime after the age of nine, I have straight hair at that age, and it actually looks quite thick! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Have any of you done the Elizabeth zimmerman Bsj? ,I wondered what source was best. There are a few and all look different.


Hi Polly! I think we've all had a go at it at one time! The genuine pattern is only available via Schoolhouse Press and it's not cheap. Some of the alternatives I've seen on here look pretty similar, give it a go!! Don't know if it will help but Josephine and I did a workshop on KP on the adult version, here is the link!! https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145346-1.html


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I always thought I had straight hair, but I can now see, from several photos throughout my life, that I have had Some sort of curl, from sometime after the age of nine, I have straight hair at that age, and it actually looks quite thick! ???????? xoxoxo


It certainly is different!! My hair has always been fine and poker straight until it went white, now it is coarse and poker straight!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! Groundhog day again, but Flo is nowhere to be seen to I will potter about this morning then go grocery shopping this afternoon!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all, as ever!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Have any of you done the Elizabeth zimmerman Bsj? ,I wondered what source was best. There are a few and all look different.


Polly I have recently purchased her Book of The BSJ Jumpers, and there seems to be a few patterns in the book. I am almost ready to begin a new jacket/jumper, so I will get my book, and let you know what is in it, I know it definitely has the Baby, child and Adult versions!


----------



## Xiang

Well my lovely sisters, I am going to sign off now, as I need to get up fairly early tomorrow, because DH wants to paint our bedroom tomorrow, and I need to take some gear out, to make it easier to move furniture around the room, when he needs to paint a different part of the room.
While he's doing the room, I will be getting rid of clothing I no longer wear, so that I can get some new clothes that actually fit me properly! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:02 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). Hot and humid again today. It was over 30'C yesterday.
Saturday was bi-weekly grocery day and laundry day and yesterday we went to my sister's house. We were given the eastern half of her house and the front door, and they used the garage door and the western half of the house. They had sanitizers sitting by the front door for us. We brought our own chairs and treats and drinks. And we used one half of the pool and they used the other half. We spent the whole time yakking and catching up. It worked well. Although mum and I finished off a bag of salt and vinegar potato crisps/chips on the way home. I guess we should have brought more to eat.
Yesterday was so hot that vehicles were catching fire on the side of the highway. We got caught in two backups because of burning 18 wheel trucks. Our vehicles are built for the cold. Drivers really need to watch the temperature display when the truck is pulling a heavy load in heat. One grocery truck was completely burnt except for the back of the 53' long trailer. Not sure if you can see this link : http://todaysnorthumberland.ca/2020/06/22/fire-engulfs-transport-on-highway-401-in-alnwick-haldimand-township/
Toronto, Peel and Windsor should be going to stage 2 re-opening this Friday. Hair dressers/barbers and shops will open. Mexico is going to continue to send their people to Canada to work after our government pledged to treat the Mexican workers for covid and not send them back as soon as they get sick.
No one is up in this house yet except Bella-kitty and me. She decided that I must follow my regular routine. One of the squirrels came and knocked on the back window too, so I put food out for them. I think they want to get their feeding done before it gets hot. The squirrels have been laying on the branches and not moving in the heat. One of the squirrels either fell into the bird bath or went for a swim. He's all wet now.
I'm going to try getting some knitting done before everyone gets up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well my lovely sisters, I am going to sign off now, as I need to get up fairly early tomorrow, because DH wants to paint our bedroom tomorrow, and I need to take some gear out, to make it easier to move furniture around the room, when he needs to paint a different part of the room.
> While he's doing the room, I will be getting rid of clothing I no longer wear, so that I can get some new clothes that actually fit me properly! ???????????? xoxoxo


It sounds like spring cleaning all around.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! Groundhog day again, but Flo is nowhere to be seen to I will potter about this morning then go grocery shopping this afternoon!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all, as ever!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a good day and stay safely away from others.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I always thought I had straight hair, but I can now see, from several photos throughout my life, that I have had Some sort of curl, from sometime after the age of nine, I have straight hair at that age, and it actually looks quite thick! ???????? xoxoxo


You definitely have curls now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The 'maple Bacon' chips sound interesting, I wouldn't mind testing them! xoxoxo


They are definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk although some clouds are bubbling up spoiling the perfect blue sky we had earlier. Not sure what's on the agenda for today, Panda has gone in for a MOT and DH is cutting the grass, me? I'm sat here doing nothing and thoroughly enjoying it. Have a good day, stay safe. xx


I hope to be enjoying doing nothing but knitting soon. 
Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am hoping that you mean that the people family would be put down (for being so careless); and not the fox family, as thes foxes are not d oing anything wrong, only protecting themselves???????????? xoxoxo


Unfortunately it would have been the foxes who were only defending themselves. 
The fox family has moved on now and the fencing is being taken down. I'm surprised that the fox mum stayed in the same den for so long.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather is going to get up over 30C this week.
> 
> Going to make a start sewing together all the pennants my WI have been making into a string of bunting.
> 
> KnitWIts video session this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Happy Monday.
Don't wilt in the heat.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> We're flying high! We're on 747.


Being on a 747 would be nice without the virus.
I wonder how high we can go now.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It has been an amazingly sunny day from start to finish. Alan told me he was going out and I was coming with him. We met up with Merlin, Harley, Aiden and Sarah and Hunter. It was magic. In the sunshine by the (where have the fish gone?) pond. Hunter insisted on feeding them with the food he had in a jar, even though the pond was empty. Alan got a box of chocs from Sarah. It was quite a surprise, and rather naughty.
> 
> Merlin has a new gardening job: a 30' x 15' fishpond with steep sides which has not been cleaned out in many years. It is choc-a-block full of newts who are breeding at a rate of knots and cannot get out. Consequently, it needs clearing and someone has to find new homes for hundreds of newts. They can hardly survive in those conditions. Does anybody want a colony of newts?


Know of any woods with a pond?
It sounds like you had a great meet up with the family.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thankfully the storm passed over without too much damage in the area. Electrical power out trees down little bit of flooding. It was so much less than what was expected. I never thought to take some knitting down there and let it sit as it happened so very very seldom. Will not be able to go downstairs if it happens again. Needed help getting back upstairs.
> Today is a lovely day with perfect temperatures and a nice breeze. Thanks for all the good thoughts for us last night.


I'm glad the worst of the storm did not visit you.
I think even if you needed help getting back upstairs, the basement might be the safest place in a bad storm. Have you ever looked at those lifts that go over the side of the stairs?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It doesn't matter what we each post, large or small......it just lets us know that we are alive ...I love my kp. It's a part of my life. I'd be lonely without my sisters.


Me too.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm home safe and sound.ive been up to the crem because it's Father's Day, and the onto the family's where there were lots of hugs. With masks on. When I get there and when I leave. The beauty of this covid 19 is that I'm getting hugs and kisses from the boys, I always got a hug from Matthew but Richard had to be chased for one. Well. I m getting them nicely now, and I'm not saying a word. ????????????. Next week there'll new two days up there because it's Richard and his other granddads birthday on Monday and sues birthday on tues. I took the correct road to Stephens this time. But see I that one of Richards friends took the wrong road yesterday and ended up at harlepool. They are m,ing the A19 into a 6 lane road, but the Directions leave a lot to be admired. Then you have no turning for 13 miles. This is 3 out o 3 of us done this.
> 
> That's all of y news, I hope you've had a nice weekend with families and friends if you can. I'm going to catch ip now. Love yawl. Xxxx


I've become lost in a construction zone. I went into a restaurant that was in the middle of the construction and the workers changed all the signs around while I was in there so they could pave another lane. It took a while to get back to where I had started.
I'm glad you had a good time with the family.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> My wood just arrived. Probably will take me the better part of a week to get it in as I can't work at it all day like I used to being I have to be with Mr J. One wheel barrow at a time and it'll be done in no time. Use it or loose it right... Gorgeous wood all three cords of it, hemlock and fir. xoxoxo


That's a lot of wood. Take it easy getting it into the shed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum's up now. I'll have to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well my lovely sisters, I am going to sign off now, as I need to get up fairly early tomorrow, because DH wants to paint our bedroom tomorrow, and I need to take some gear out, to make it easier to move furniture around the room, when he needs to paint a different part of the room.
> While he's doing the room, I will be getting rid of clothing I no longer wear, so that I can get some new clothes that actually fit me properly! ???????????? xoxoxo


Yay, double wammy! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Sunny and warm (hot) here again today. I think we're going to be heading back north to Washington toward the end of the week. Mr Ric has a couple of things here to finish up. I'll be doing a bit of packing up to be ready to go. Not looking forward to that long drive, but it is what it is. At least it will be cooler up there. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Sunny and warm (hot) here again today. I think we're going to be heading back north to Washington toward the end of the week. Mr Ric has a couple of things here to finish up. I'll be doing a bit of packing up to be ready to go. Not looking forward to that long drive, but it is what it is. At least it will be cooler up there. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Oh no, just when you're settling in there, is there a time limit on this visit back up north? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Have any of you done the Elizabeth zimmerman Bsj? ,I wondered what source was best. There are a few and all look different.


Done it many times. Ravelry hav e the pattern for the baby one. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, just when you're settling in there, is there a time limit on this visit back up north? xx


No, no time limit. I hope we'll be finished with it before late fall when the snow begins to affect the mountain passes we'll need to go over to get back down here. And I hope we can just get it finished when we are up there this time. Again, so glad Flo is in our lives. I seem to need her on a daily basis. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternoon girls, it's a beautiful day with temps of 14C. I did some laundry this morning, and fed the birds. I think I've maneuvered the feeding bins for the present moment. I just suddenly thought, where do I keep my dyson? Well.. I found it and used it downstairs. I'm having trouble with my back so it wasn't such a good idea, anyway I just got hovered, the. I had my lunch. My phone went and it was Jane my quilting friend, asking if she could bring the baby down to show me. Her husband would bring them down in the car and she would walk home. This is the little girl they are adopting. Now, how did she know I'd hoovered? ????

When she came the baby was asleep and seeing as it was all a secret she told me I could tell Margaret now. So Margaret ended up here in the garden DISTANCING. Skylah Rose slept the whole time and we ha eat seen her awake yet. We e. Even invited up to Janes and to Margaret's. I'm very proud of Jane. There's a long story to it and I wouldnt talk on KP anyway but she is their granddaughter, and they are going to adopt her. Jane is 60 and only had the baby 3 weeks and lost 12lb in weight already. Hana. She's loving being a granny Jane.

She set off to walk home and Margaret went home too. I reckon we'd had a good 90 mins chatting. It was a lovely change.i have other things ready for tomorrow. Maybe go to Wendy's . We are supposed to have sun all week. Yay...hope you are all well, and staying safe. Love yawl. I'll catchup.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> No, no time limit. I hope we'll be finished with it before late fall when the snow begins to affect the mountain passes we'll need to go over to get back down here. And I hope we can just get it finished when we are up there this time. Again, so glad Flo is in our lives. I seem to need her on a daily basis. xxxooo


Will be thinking of you Pam. Stay well and safe. Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, it's a beautiful day with temps of 14C. I did some laundry this morning, and fed the birds. I think I've maneuvered the feeding bins for the present moment. I just suddenly thought, where do I keep my dyson? Well.. I found it and used it downstairs. I'm having trouble with my back so it wasn't such a good idea, anyway I just got hovered, the. I had my lunch. My phone went and it was Jane my quilting friend, asking if she could bring the baby down to show me. Her husband would bring them down in the car and she would walk home. This is the little girl they are adopting. Now, how did she know I'd hoovered? ????
> 
> When she came the baby was asleep and seeing as it was all a secret she told me I could tell Margaret now. So Margaret ended up here in the garden DISTANCING. Skylah Rose slept the whole time and we ha eat seen her awake yet. We e. Even invited up to Janes and to Margaret's. I'm very proud of Jane. There's a long story to it and I wouldnt talk on KP anyway but she is their granddaughter, and they are going to adopt her. Jane is 60 and only had the baby 3 weeks and lost 12lb in weight already. Hana. She's loving being a granny Jane.
> 
> She set off to walk home and Margaret went home too. I reckon we'd had a good 90 mins chatting. It was a lovely change.i have other things ready for tomorrow. Maybe go to Wendy's . We are supposed to have sun all week. Yay...hope you are all well, and staying safe. Love yawl. I'll catchup.


Sounds like a lovely time xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Will be thinking of you Pam. Stay well and safe. Lots of love and hugs xx


Thank you! I'll try to let you all know when we hit the road, so you don't wonder where I've disappeared to. Will be busy the next few days figuring out what we need to take back up there with us - clothes, canned food items, tools, and, of course, my current WIPs and some yarn and my knitting needles and crochet hooks, etc. Never know what I might need! Thank goodness we have a trailer! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a lovely time xxx


It does. So glad you were able to spend time with all of them today, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> No, no time limit. I hope we'll be finished with it before late fall when the snow begins to affect the mountain passes we'll need to go over to get back down here. And I hope we can just get it finished when we are up there this time. Again, so glad Flo is in our lives. I seem to need her on a daily basis. xxxooo


So long, not sure I could put up with that again. Good luck. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Are they easy to cook?! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Sounds like a lovely day, hope it cheered you up love!! Xxxx


It really did. But now it's Monday again.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So long, not sure I could put up with that again. Good luck. xx


It definitely wears on me! But you gotta do what you gotta do. :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Know of any woods with a pond?
> It sounds like you had a great meet up with the family.


Not one that isn't monitored. It was very good, if naughty.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Not one that isn't monitored. It was very good, if naughty.


Naughty is good too. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a beautifully sunny Norfolk. Not going to do a lot today just enjoy the weather. Have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:02 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). Hot and humid again today. It was over 30'C yesterday.
> Saturday was bi-weekly grocery day and laundry day and yesterday we went to my sister's house. We were given the eastern half of her house and the front door, and they used the garage door and the western half of the house. They had sanitizers sitting by the front door for us. We brought our own chairs and treats and drinks. And we used one half of the pool and they used the other half. We spent the whole time yakking and catching up. It worked well. Although mum and I finished off a bag of salt and vinegar potato crisps/chips on the way home. I guess we should have brought more to eat.
> Yesterday was so hot that vehicles were catching fire on the side of the highway. We got caught in two backups because of burning 18 wheel trucks. Our vehicles are built for the cold. Drivers really need to watch the temperature display when the truck is pulling a heavy load in heat. One grocery truck was completely burnt except for the back of the 53' long trailer. Not sure if you can see this link : http://todaysnorthumberland.ca/2020/06/22/fire-engulfs-transport-on-highway-401-in-alnwick-haldimand-township/
> Toronto, Peel and Windsor should be going to stage 2 re-opening this Friday. Hair dressers/barbers and shops will open. Mexico is going to continue to send their people to Canada to work after our government pledged to treat the Mexican workers for covid and not send them back as soon as they get sick.
> No one is up in this house yet except Bella-kitty and me. She decided that I must follow my regular routine. One of the squirrels came and knocked on the back window too, so I put food out for them. I think they want to get their feeding done before it gets hot. The squirrels have been laying on the branches and not moving in the heat. One of the squirrels either fell into the bird bath or went for a swim. He's all wet now.
> I'm going to try getting some knitting done before everyone gets up.


You certainly get some extremes of temperature over there, don't you?!!! Hope all this re-opening doesn't cause a spike over there, we all need to be done with it now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! I'll try to let you all know when we hit the road, so you don't wonder where I've disappeared to. Will be busy the next few days figuring out what we need to take back up there with us - clothes, canned food items, tools, and, of course, my current WIPs and some yarn and my knitting needles and crochet hooks, etc. Never know what I might need! Thank goodness we have a trailer! xxxooo


I hope the journey goes well for you both and you will enjoy being a little cooler up there. God job you can stay in touch with us in both places, we'd miss you if you couldn't!! Stay safe love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot and sunny London, expecting 27'C here today, that's plenty hot enough for me!! 

Will be starting a new square today, blocking the last one and probably getting on with the jigsaw puzzle, life is so exciting!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe and sending you lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just peeking in for a bit. We’ve been having thunderstorms almost daily. We had high wind warnings last night. We’re clear this morning and it is going to be very hot today.

The knee still twinges when moved the wrong way, but it is getting stronger. The left shoulder is still aching so I’ll set up an appointment for the doctor to check it out. Both daughters and grandson are arriving this week....yippee. We’ll be having guests for the next month. 

Our neighbor had his shoulder surgery 2 weeks ago, but he didn’t do well while under anesthesia and ended up with a collapsed lung and pneumonia. Their kids were here to help until last week. I made spaghetti, homemade bread and oatmeal cookies for them yesterday. 

DH has finally made the acquaintance of some of the neighborhood guys while working on his car. It’s good finding notes that he’s “at Dave’s house to play”. I’d say we’re both finally settled in.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Just peeking in for a bit. We've been having thunderstorms almost daily. We had high wind warnings last night. We're clear this morning and it is going to be very hot today.
> 
> The knee still twinges when moved the wrong way, but it is getting stronger. The left shoulder is still aching so I'll set up an appointment for the doctor to check it out. Both daughters and grandson are arriving this week....yippee. We'll be having guests for the next month.
> 
> Our neighbor had his shoulder surgery 2 week ago, but he didn't do well while under anesthesia and ended up with a collapsed lung and pneumonia. Their kids were here to help until last week. I made spaghetti, homemade bread and oatmeal cookies for tgem yesterday.
> 
> DH has finally made the acquaintance of some of the neighborhood guys while working on his car. It's good finding notes that he's "at Dave's house to play". I'd say we're both finally settled in.


Congratulations, lovely lady!! It takes a while but you definitely sound like you're 'home' now, hope you and Mr D Have many happy years in Tellico!! I also hope that knee and shoulder heals quickly for you, you have a lot of living to do!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Just peeking in for a bit. We've been having thunderstorms almost daily. We had high wind warnings last night. We're clear this morning and it is going to be very hot today.
> 
> The knee still twinges when moved the wrong way, but it is getting stronger. The left shoulder is still aching so I'll set up an appointment for the doctor to check it out. Both daughters and grandson are arriving this week....yippee. We'll be having guests for the next month.
> 
> Our neighbor had his shoulder surgery 2 week ago, but he didn't do well while under anesthesia and ended up with a collapsed lung and pneumonia. Their kids were here to help until last week. I made spaghetti, homemade bread and oatmeal cookies for tgem yesterday.
> 
> DH has finally made the acquaintance of some of the neighborhood guys while working on his car. It's good finding notes that he's "at Dave's house to play". I'd say we're both finally settled in.


Sorry to hear about your neighbour. Hope you knee and shoulder can get sorted. Lovely that ypurb DH has found some playmates. Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear about your neighbour. Hope you knee and shoulder can get sorted. Lovely that ypurb DH has found some playmates. Xxxx


Here are our local vocal group. The Tellico Singers are one of the largest social groups. Josephine, you'd be a great addition!

https://mixcord.co/acapella/p/XEG9Tu6Fgub5c_E7QEv13A/

You may have to load the free app.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Just peeking in for a bit. We've been having thunderstorms almost daily. We had high wind warnings last night. We're clear this morning and it is going to be very hot today.
> 
> The knee still twinges when moved the wrong way, but it is getting stronger. The left shoulder is still aching so I'll set up an appointment for the doctor to check it out. Both daughters and grandson are arriving this week....yippee. We'll be having guests for the next month.
> 
> Our neighbor had his shoulder surgery 2 weeks ago, but he didn't do well while under anesthesia and ended up with a collapsed lung and pneumonia. Their kids were here to help until last week. I made spaghetti, homemade bread and oatmeal cookies for them yesterday.
> 
> DH has finally made the acquaintance of some of the neighborhood guys while working on his car. It's good finding notes that he's "at Dave's house to play". I'd say we're both finally settled in.


Sounds as though you're settling in fine and DH has got some new playmates, enjoy. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are our local vocal group. The Tellico Singers are one of the largest social groups. Josephine, you'd be a great addition!
> 
> https://mixcord.co/acapella/p/XEG9Tu6Fgub5c_E7QEv13A/
> 
> You may have to load the free app.


Brilliant, loved it!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Brilliant, loved it!!! xxxx


Do you have all of your pots replanted and all your hinges oiled?


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I hope the journey goes well for you both and you will enjoy being a little cooler up there. God job you can stay in touch with us in both places, we'd miss you if you couldn't!! Stay safe love!! xxxx


I'd miss all of you, too. Not exactly sure what day we'll be leaving but it will be toward the end of the week. I've begun a bit of packing (my craft supplies). I think today I'll work on canned foods that I won't need in the next few days and a few things like that. Little bits at a time. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Congratulations, lovely lady!! It takes a while but you definitely sound like you're 'home' now, hope you and Mr D Have many happy years in Tellico!! I also hope that knee and shoulder heals quickly for you, you have a lot of living to do!! xxxxx


Me, too, on both Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another sunny and hot (110F) day here today. Will stay indoors with the ceiling fans and air conditioning. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Afternnoon girls, it's a hot one for us. Quite cloudy but 20C. I was pleased it wasn't to sunny at first because I'd promised Karen I'd go for chocolate today. I didn't get yesterday because Jane came. Marg and John are cutting my front lawn bless them. They are so kind and helpful. 

I've been to see Wendy today, she's walking worse than me, nearly. My knees are feeling week and wobbly. We sat SD in her back garden. And had a good bit chat. You wonder where the time goes, so for the last 2days I've been busy. Tomorrow, I'm washing in the morning, then......I don't intend going anywhere. Wendy's isolation stops next week I think.im still going to try and stay 2 meters distance. 

Margs just been to the door and she made me laugh about something, she's just had a drink of rose and we went to hug each other. It was comical , we were just about to hug when we both remembered we couldn't and we pulled back like 2 electric shocks. 

That's all my news today, I love yawl. And I'm going to catch up. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you, all!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you have all of your pots replanted and all your hinges oiled?


Nope!! That's probably why I now resemble Jabba the Hutt!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you, all!


Thank you.. that was excellent!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a glorious sunny Norfolk, going to be another hot one here today. Not a lot planned but might do the ironing before it gets too hot, then sit and melt. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. We reached 28c in the shade here yesterday and it's predicted to be even hotter today. Great day for getting the laundry dry.

Lovely choir Jeanette. 

Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It certainly is different!! My hair has always been fine and poker straight until it went white, now it is coarse and poker straight!! :sm23:


My hair has gone the exact opposite of yours, spider web fine, and spiral curls; that must have happened after I had the girls! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> My hair has gone the exact opposite of yours, spider web fine, and spiral curls; that must have happened after I had the girls! ????????


I got the grey hair after I had my kids!! I think hormones have a great deal to answer for!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an already too hot London, 26'C already, 31'C predicted, too hot for me. And of course, today is the day I volunteered to go and help set up the shop ready to re-open on Monday, it's going to feel even hotter up there!!

Had a bad start with my new square, trickier than it looks. Only got to the third row and I have to rip it out! This is what it will hopefully look like when I finally get the hang of it!

Have a great day everyone, don't be like me, say out of the sun, SLIP on a shirt, SLAP on a hat and SLOP on some sunscreen!!!

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Wow ...


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:02 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). Hot and humid again today. It was over 30'C yesterday.
> Saturday was bi-weekly grocery day and laundry day and yesterday we went to my sister's house. We were given the eastern half of her house and the front door, and they used the garage door and the western half of the house. They had sanitizers sitting by the front door for us. We brought our own chairs and treats and drinks. And we used one half of the pool and they used the other half. We spent the whole time yakking and catching up. It worked well. Although mum and I finished off a bag of salt and vinegar potato crisps/chips on the way home. I guess we should have brought more to eat.
> Yesterday was so hot that vehicles were catching fire on the side of the highway. We got caught in two backups because of burning 18 wheel trucks. Our vehicles are built for the cold. Drivers really need to watch the temperature display when the truck is pulling a heavy load in heat. One grocery truck was completely burnt except for the back of the 53' long trailer. Not sure if you can see this link : http://todaysnorthumberland.ca/2020/06/22/fire-engulfs-transport-on-highway-401-in-alnwick-haldimand-township/
> Toronto, Peel and Windsor should be going to stage 2 re-opening this Friday. Hair dressers/barbers and shops will open. Mexico is going to continue to send their people to Canada to work after our government pledged to treat the Mexican workers for covid and not send them back as soon as they get sick.
> No one is up in this house yet except Bella-kitty and me. She decided that I must follow my regular routine. One of the squirrels came and knocked on the back window too, so I put food out for them. I think they want to get their feeding done before it gets hot. The squirrels have been laying on the branches and not moving in the heat. One of the squirrels either fell into the bird bath or went for a swim. He's all wet now.
> I'm going to try getting some knitting done before everyone gets up.


WOW ...... We get temps of 50°C plus sometimes, and we have never (thatI know of) had any vehicles baust into flames, on the highways! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an already too hot London, 26'C already, 31'C predicted, too hot for me. And of course, today is the day I volunteered to go and help set up the shop ready to re-open on Monday, it's going to feel even hotter up there!!
> 
> Had a bad start with my new square, trickier than it looks. Only got to the third row and I have to rip it out! This is what it will hopefully look like when I finally get the hang of it!
> 
> Have a great day everyone, don't be like me, say out of the sun, SLIP on a shirt, SLAP on a hat and SLOP on some sunscreen!!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Strange pattern, it's going to take a lot of concentration me thinks. Got my ironing done early to escape the heat and now going to try and stay cool for the rest of the day. Don't overdo it at the shop and stay clear of people. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It really did. But now it's Monday again.


Keep the memories going, they might make your days a little better for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It definitely wears on me! But you gotta do what you gotta do. :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


I hope that everything that needs to be done, gets done in the time you have, and you are able to get back home before the Winter weather sets in again! I will be thinking of you! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We reached 28c in the shade here yesterday and it's predicted to be even hotter today. Great day for getting the laundry dry.
> 
> Lovely choir Jeanette.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


It's quite a big group and the highlight of the holiday season is to go to their concerts at The Community Church.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You certainly get some extremes of temperature over there, don't you?!!! Hope all this re-opening doesn't cause a spike over there, we all need to be done with it now!! xxxx


There has been some spikes in the Covid cases in Victoria, since the *BLM* protests over here. I think the Protesters in all of the other States and Teritories wore masks, even if they didn't follow the Social Distancings; so now Victorians are the only ones who cannot do interstate, or international travel, I think everyone's borders remain closed to them! I don't really want to go interstate, just yet, but I think it would be a totally different matter, if any of my girls lived in a different state! 
I'm sure the Victorians will be free to travel the country, at some point in time, just not until their number of Covid infections fall, again!
The restrictions in S.A., are being decreased to the next level; which really doesn't affect most ofthe people who don't live in the City, but we shall have to be seen to be following the rules! I have never been much good @ following other peoples rules, or orders; II used to get in trouble for that, when I was a lot younger! ???????????? ???? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London, expecting 27'C here today, that's plenty hot enough for me!!
> 
> Will be starting a new square today, blocking the last one and probably getting on with the jigsaw puzzle, life is so exciting!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and sending you lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I have just finished knitting the stripped Jacket, I also had to secure some shay eands, because I lost track of whatI was doing, and forgot to knit some of the yarn ends in, as I was going along! I now know what it feels like to weave in those nasty little ends, and it will never happen again, but then I probably won't ever make a striped jumper again! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Just peeking in for a bit. We've been having thunderstorms almost daily. We had high wind warnings last night. We're clear this morning and it is going to be very hot today.
> 
> The knee still twinges when moved the wrong way, but it is getting stronger. The left shoulder is still aching so I'll set up an appointment for the doctor to check it out. Both daughters and grandson are arriving this week....yippee. We'll be having guests for the next month.
> 
> Our neighbor had his shoulder surgery 2 weeks ago, but he didn't do well while under anesthesia and ended up with a collapsed lung and pneumonia. Their kids were here to help until last week. I made spaghetti, homemade bread and oatmeal cookies for them yesterday.
> 
> DH has finally made the acquaintance of some of the neighborhood guys while working on his car. It's good finding notes that he's "at Dave's house to play". I'd say we're both finally settled in.


Isn't it great, when one reaches the point of finally fitting in, at one's new Community! I'm not very good at mixing, soit has always taken a very long time to fit in; if I actually ever acheived that state!????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Congratulations, lovely lady!! It takes a while but you definitely sound like you're 'home' now, hope you and Mr D Have many happy years in Tellico!! I also hope that knee and shoulder heals quickly for you, you have a lot of living to do!! xxxxx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are our local vocal group. The Tellico Singers are one of the largest social groups. Josephine, you'd be a great addition!
> 
> https://mixcord.co/acapella/p/XEG9Tu6Fgub5c_E7QEv13A/
> 
> You may have to load the free app.


That is just brilliant, and I didn't need to download the app, the video just played! Well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Afternnoon girls, it's a hot one for us. Quite cloudy but 20C. I was pleased it wasn't to sunny at first because I'd promised Karen I'd go for chocolate today. I didn't get yesterday because Jane came. Marg and John are cutting my front lawn bless them. They are so kind and helpful.
> 
> I've been to see Wendy today, she's walking worse than me, nearly. My knees are feeling week and wobbly. We sat SD in her back garden. And had a good bit chat. You wonder where the time goes, so for the last 2days I've been busy. Tomorrow, I'm washing in the morning, then......I don't intend going anywhere. Wendy's isolation stops next week I think.im still going to try and stay 2 meters distance.
> 
> Margs just been to the door and she made me laugh about something, she's just had a drink of rose and we went to hug each other. It was comical , we were just about to hug when we both remembered we couldn't and we pulled back like 2 electric shocks.
> 
> That's all my news today, I love yawl. And I'm going to catch up. Xxx


???????????? I wish I had been there! Glad you had a good visit with Wendy! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I got the grey hair after I had my kids!! I think hormones have a great deal to answer for!! xxxx


I agree, but my grey hairs began arriving for a totally different reason, the front of my hair forned grey overnight, when I was 34 - which was by far, the absolute worst year of my life! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Isn't it great, when one reaches the point of finally fitting in, at one's new Community! I'm not very good at mixing, soit has always taken a very long time to fit in; if I actually ever acheived that state!????????????xoxoxo


I usually fit in very quickly; but I'm such a homebody that I have to remember to get myself out there. With so many outdoor events in a pretty small friendly town, it's been easier here.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an already too hot London, 26'C already, 31'C predicted, too hot for me. And of course, today is the day I volunteered to go and help set up the shop ready to re-open on Monday, it's going to feel even hotter up there!!
> 
> Had a bad start with my new square, trickier than it looks. Only got to the third row and I have to rip it out! This is what it will hopefully look like when I finally get the hang of it!
> 
> Have a great day everyone, don't be like me, say out of the sun, SLIP on a shirt, SLAP on a hat and SLOP on some sunscreen!!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That is a lovely looking square June, and I have complete faith in you being able to finish this square, once you have the gist of it, in your head! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:48 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's sunny but the humidity is gone and there is a lovely breeze. 
The garbage has been picked up by one truck and man, the recycling by another truck and man and the compost by a third truck. Things are back to normal. We also had the sewer lines scoped by a group with a camera on long cables that they feed underground. Anyone with trees whose roots block the sewer are told to remove the tree or the town will do it and give them the bill. We were lucky the tree on our property has not reached the sewer lines. It is in the drain around the footing of the house. It hasn't caused any problems yet.
Toronto is opening all its stores now. Most of them will be operating by appointment and gathering emails of customers so they can contact them if any staff test positive for covid. The malls can open but the teens can't hang out there. The malls are only open to customers going to the stores inside where they have an appointment. And none of the food courts are allowed to open, except for take-out. Our number of new cases in this province bumped up over 200 for one day before dropping below 200 again. The airport in Toronto is lobbying for allowing some flights so they can restart their business. And we've had the first death by covid of someone under 10. 
I had to log onto work yesterday twice to attend training webinars. The one was an hour that could have been explained with the handout and 5 minutes worth of talking. Some people can yak about nothing. The second one was good and only took 45 minutes.
I took out most of my Floralise shawl. 1. Read the pattern 2. Understand the pattern and how any changes that I make affects the pattern. 3. Read the notes of others who did same pattern. 4. Trust the pattern. 
This shawl would be done already if I had done all that.
After two hours of rain yesterday, DD's garden is ready for picking.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I usually fit in very quickly; but I'm such a homebody that I have to remember to get myself out there. With so many outdoor events in a pretty small friendly town, it's been easier here.


In small towns, if someone chats with you, they expect you to chat back, even if you don't know them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I agree, but my grey hairs began arriving for a totally different reason, the front of my hair forned grey overnight, when I was 34 - which was by far, the absolute worst year of my life! ???????????? xoxoxo


I read somewhere that grey hairs can be caused by the "flight or fight" response. So if you had a lot of that reponse or feeling, then it could cause grey hair.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have just finished knitting the stripped Jacket, I also had to secure some shay eands, because I lost track of whatI was doing, and forgot to knit some of the yarn ends in, as I was going along! I now know what it feels like to weave in those nasty little ends, and it will never happen again, but then I probably won't ever make a striped jumper again! ???????????? xoxoxo


So what will you do with the leftover yarn balls if you don't make another striped jumper.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> There has been some spikes in the Covid cases in Victoria, since the *BLM* protests over here. I think the Protesters in all of the other States and Teritories wore masks, even if they didn't follow the Social Distancings; so now Victorians are the only ones who cannot do interstate, or international travel, I think everyone's borders remain closed to them! I don't really want to go interstate, just yet, but I think it would be a totally different matter, if any of my girls lived in a different state!
> I'm sure the Victorians will be free to travel the country, at some point in time, just not until their number of Covid infections fall, again!
> The restrictions in S.A., are being decreased to the next level; which really doesn't affect most ofthe people who don't live in the City, but we shall have to be seen to be following the rules! I have never been much good @ following other peoples rules, or orders; II used to get in trouble for that, when I was a lot younger! ???????????? ???? ???????? xoxoxo


This is one time to force yourself to listen to the rules. Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Wow ...
> 
> WOW ...... We get temps of 50°C plus sometimes, and we have never (thatI know of) had any vehicles baust into flames, on the highways! ????


Your vehicles probably don't have coolants that are supposed to be run with cooler temperatures and prevent freezing. Although the garages are open now, by appointment, there is a large backlog and some maintenance hasn't been done. A teen was killed when her car was hit by a wheel that had detached from one of the 18 wheel trucks. Again, maintenance would have caught that. The truck inspectors are not back to work yet. Even though ALL their work is done on pullouts on the side of the highways.
I don't change the coolant in my car for winter and summer but I do change the windshield washer fluid. I do have a winter variety and a summer variety. And I use winter gas and summer gas in my car, although that is done automatically for us by the gasoline suppliers.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an already too hot London, 26'C already, 31'C predicted, too hot for me. And of course, today is the day I volunteered to go and help set up the shop ready to re-open on Monday, it's going to feel even hotter up there!!
> 
> Had a bad start with my new square, trickier than it looks. Only got to the third row and I have to rip it out! This is what it will hopefully look like when I finally get the hang of it!
> 
> Have a great day everyone, don't be like me, say out of the sun, SLIP on a shirt, SLAP on a hat and SLOP on some sunscreen!!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope you are not burnt too badly. I forgot to put on the sunscreen at my sisters so I am now a muted red. I was able to put burn stuff on as soon as I got home so it hasn't felt too bad. 
Good luck with the square.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We reached 28c in the shade here yesterday and it's predicted to be even hotter today. Great day for getting the laundry dry.
> 
> Lovely choir Jeanette.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Happy Wednesday. Stay in the shade.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a glorious sunny Norfolk, going to be another hot one here today. Not a lot planned but might do the ironing before it gets too hot, then sit and melt. Have a good one. xx


I sympathize. The heat has just broken here. It's nice to open the windows and turn off the air con.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Afternnoon girls, it's a hot one for us. Quite cloudy but 20C. I was pleased it wasn't to sunny at first because I'd promised Karen I'd go for chocolate today. I didn't get yesterday because Jane came. Marg and John are cutting my front lawn bless them. They are so kind and helpful.
> 
> I've been to see Wendy today, she's walking worse than me, nearly. My knees are feeling week and wobbly. We sat SD in her back garden. And had a good bit chat. You wonder where the time goes, so for the last 2days I've been busy. Tomorrow, I'm washing in the morning, then......I don't intend going anywhere. Wendy's isolation stops next week I think.im still going to try and stay 2 meters distance.
> 
> Margs just been to the door and she made me laugh about something, she's just had a drink of rose and we went to hug each other. It was comical , we were just about to hug when we both remembered we couldn't and we pulled back like 2 electric shocks.
> 
> That's all my news today, I love yawl. And I'm going to catch up. Xxx


My LYS owner was hopping up and down when she wanted to hug everyone and couldn't.
66% of us over here want to maintain the 2 meter distance even after everything is opening. Makes you wonder about the other 34%.
Love you Susan.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> In small towns, if someone chats with you, they expect you to chat back, even if you don't know them.


That's the way it is here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Another sunny and hot (110F) day here today. Will stay indoors with the ceiling fans and air conditioning. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Don't melt. Ceiling fans are wonderful. We have 4 in this little house. They really help circulate the air.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I'd miss all of you, too. Not exactly sure what day we'll be leaving but it will be toward the end of the week. I've begun a bit of packing (my craft supplies). I think today I'll work on canned foods that I won't need in the next few days and a few things like that. Little bits at a time. :sm01: xxxooo


I saw the fires on Radio Ridge in Arizona and was hoping you're not on the road yet. 
Stay cool while you are packing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you're settling in fine and DH has got some new playmates, enjoy. xx


Always good to have playmates.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are our local vocal group. The Tellico Singers are one of the largest social groups. Josephine, you'd be a great addition!
> 
> https://mixcord.co/acapella/p/XEG9Tu6Fgub5c_E7QEv13A/
> 
> You may have to load the free app.


They are great.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Just peeking in for a bit. We've been having thunderstorms almost daily. We had high wind warnings last night. We're clear this morning and it is going to be very hot today.
> 
> The knee still twinges when moved the wrong way, but it is getting stronger. The left shoulder is still aching so I'll set up an appointment for the doctor to check it out. Both daughters and grandson are arriving this week....yippee. We'll be having guests for the next month.
> 
> Our neighbor had his shoulder surgery 2 weeks ago, but he didn't do well while under anesthesia and ended up with a collapsed lung and pneumonia. Their kids were here to help until last week. I made spaghetti, homemade bread and oatmeal cookies for them yesterday.
> 
> DH has finally made the acquaintance of some of the neighborhood guys while working on his car. It's good finding notes that he's "at Dave's house to play". I'd say we're both finally settled in.


I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's getting dark and blustery looking outside. Where did that come from? I'm going to have to sign off to close windows. 
Have a great safe day.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Afternnoon girls, it's a hot one for us. Quite cloudy but 20C. I was pleased it wasn't to sunny at first because I'd promised Karen I'd go for chocolate today. I didn't get yesterday because Jane came. Marg and John are cutting my front lawn bless them. They are so kind and helpful.
> 
> I've been to see Wendy today, she's walking worse than me, nearly. My knees are feeling week and wobbly. We sat SD in her back garden. And had a good bit chat. You wonder where the time goes, so for the last 2days I've been busy. Tomorrow, I'm washing in the morning, then......I don't intend going anywhere. Wendy's isolation stops next week I think.im still going to try and stay 2 meters distance.
> 
> Margs just been to the door and she made me laugh about something, she's just had a drink of rose and we went to hug each other. It was comical , we were just about to hug when we both remembered we couldn't and we pulled back like 2 electric shocks.
> 
> That's all my news today, I love yawl. And I'm going to catch up. Xxx


roll on Huggy times. Heaven knows when that will be.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I sympathize. The heat has just broken here. It's nice to open the windows and turn off the air con.


We've got a couple more days of this and then thunderstorms and back to normal. I love the sunshine but the humidity is killing. Every door and window open and still no breeze. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We reached 28c in the shade here yesterday and it's predicted to be even hotter today. Great day for getting the laundry dry.
> 
> Lovely choir Jeanette.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


You'll be hotter than us. We have the sea breeze blowing up the channel. It was gorgeous weather on the beach this morning when we dropped an Armed Forces Day 27th June flag off at the beach office. It's got hotter since.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Your vehicles probably don't have coolants that are supposed to be run with cooler temperatures and prevent freezing. Although the garages are open now, by appointment, there is a large backlog and some maintenance hasn't been done. A teen was killed when her car was hit by a wheel that had detached from one of the 18 wheel trucks. Again, maintenance would have caught that. The truck inspectors are not back to work yet. Even though ALL their work is done on pullouts on the side of the highways.
> I don't change the coolant in my car for winter and summer but I do change the windshield washer fluid. I do have a winter variety and a summer variety. And I use winter gas and summer gas in my car, although that is done automatically for us by the gasoline suppliers.


diesel burns at a much lower temperature than petrol.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I hope that everything that needs to be done, gets done in the time you have, and you are able to get back home before the Winter weather sets in again! I will be thinking of you! ???????? xoxoxo


Thanks, Judi. I hope so, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Don't melt. Ceiling fans are wonderful. We have 4 in this little house. They really help circulate the air.


Yes, the fans are a huge help. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I saw the fires on Radio Ridge in Arizona and was hoping you're not on the road yet.
> Stay cool while you are packing.


No, not on the road yet. So far, none of the fires are near either of the routes we're considering taking north. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's got up to 26C today so I've shaded....I chopped some saplings down this morning, 4 of them, and I had to sit in my chair after I did them. I had the shakes and wasn't breathing well, but after 10mins my heart wasn't pounding and the shake been o leave me. I nee to do. Little bit to my honeysuckle bish hopefully tomorrow. This house is too much for me. I'm not getting any better. Also I've got my Tum today aswell.....but apart from that all is well.

I promised I'd go to mags for an hour this afternoon, so I did. I had fresh fruit juice. Their garden is absolutely wonderful, but they are at it every day. They reckon I've got lots of apples on my trees again, well, there again I can't get at them. It's up to the men in the family.. Hope you are all staying safe and I luv yawl. I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an already too hot London, 26'C already, 31'C predicted, too hot for me. And of course, today is the day I volunteered to go and help set up the shop ready to re-open on Monday, it's going to feel even hotter up there!!
> 
> Had a bad start with my new square, trickier than it looks. Only got to the third row and I have to rip it out! This is what it will hopefully look like when I finally get the hang of it!
> 
> Have a great day everyone, don't be like me, say out of the sun, SLIP on a shirt, SLAP on a hat and SLOP on some sunscreen!!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Which shop are you getting ready? What have I missed


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:48 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's sunny but the humidity is gone and there is a lovely breeze.
> The garbage has been picked up by one truck and man, the recycling by another truck and man and the compost by a third truck. Things are back to normal. We also had the sewer lines scoped by a group with a camera on long cables that they feed underground. Anyone with trees whose roots block the sewer are told to remove the tree or the town will do it and give them the bill. We were lucky the tree on our property has not reached the sewer lines. It is in the drain around the footing of the house. It hasn't caused any problems yet.
> Toronto is opening all its stores now. Most of them will be operating by appointment and gathering emails of customers so they can contact them if any staff test positive for covid. The malls can open but the teens can't hang out there. The malls are only open to customers going to the stores inside where they have an appointment. And none of the food courts are allowed to open, except for take-out. Our number of new cases in this province bumped up over 200 for one day before dropping below 200 again. The airport in Toronto is lobbying for allowing some flights so they can restart their business. And we've had the first death by covid of someone under 10.
> I had to log onto work yesterday twice to attend training webinars. The one was an hour that could have been explained with the handout and 5 minutes worth of talking. Some people can yak about nothing. The second one was good and only took 45 minutes.
> I took out most of my Floralise shawl. 1. Read the pattern 2. Understand the pattern and how any changes that I make affects the pattern. 3. Read the notes of others who did same pattern. 4. Trust the pattern.
> This shawl would be done already if I had done all that.
> After two hours of rain yesterday, DD's garden is ready for picking.


That's looking really good Mav xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> In small towns, if someone chats with you, they expect you to chat back, even if you don't know them.


We do that too....I'll speak to anyone, cos I'm easy! So I've been told


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> My LYS owner was hopping up and down when she wanted to hug everyone and couldn't.
> 66% of us over here want to maintain the 2 meter distance even after everything is opening. Makes you wonder about the other 34%.
> Love you Susan.


Love you too mav....I'm still wanting to stay with the 2mtre distance. Apart from the family. I never like sitting close to people anyway. I've always liked my own space. But I'm not unwelcoming. You take care out there


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:48 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's sunny but the humidity is gone and there is a lovely breeze.
> The garbage has been picked up by one truck and man, the recycling by another truck and man and the compost by a third truck. Things are back to normal. We also had the sewer lines scoped by a group with a camera on long cables that they feed underground. Anyone with trees whose roots block the sewer are told to remove the tree or the town will do it and give them the bill. We were lucky the tree on our property has not reached the sewer lines. It is in the drain around the footing of the house. It hasn't caused any problems yet.
> Toronto is opening all its stores now. Most of them will be operating by appointment and gathering emails of customers so they can contact them if any staff test positive for covid. The malls can open but the teens can't hang out there. The malls are only open to customers going to the stores inside where they have an appointment. And none of the food courts are allowed to open, except for take-out. Our number of new cases in this province bumped up over 200 for one day before dropping below 200 again. The airport in Toronto is lobbying for allowing some flights so they can restart their business. And we've had the first death by covid of someone under 10.
> I had to log onto work yesterday twice to attend training webinars. The one was an hour that could have been explained with the handout and 5 minutes worth of talking. Some people can yak about nothing. The second one was good and only took 45 minutes.
> I took out most of my Floralise shawl. 1. Read the pattern 2. Understand the pattern and how any changes that I make affects the pattern. 3. Read the notes of others who did same pattern. 4. Trust the pattern.
> This shawl would be done already if I had done all that.
> After two hours of rain yesterday, DD's garden is ready for picking.


Good that your tree is not causing problems, may it long continue to not do so!! The garden is looking great and those veggies seem to have grown so quickly! Tough luck on the shawl, we live and learn!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I read somewhere that grey hairs can be caused by the "flight or fight" response. So if you had a lot of that reponse or feeling, then it could cause grey hair.


There were many times when my kids caused me to want to run for the hills so that's probably right!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Your vehicles probably don't have coolants that are supposed to be run with cooler temperatures and prevent freezing. Although the garages are open now, by appointment, there is a large backlog and some maintenance hasn't been done. A teen was killed when her car was hit by a wheel that had detached from one of the 18 wheel trucks. Again, maintenance would have caught that. The truck inspectors are not back to work yet. Even though ALL their work is done on pullouts on the side of the highways.
> I don't change the coolant in my car for winter and summer but I do change the windshield washer fluid. I do have a winter variety and a summer variety. And I use winter gas and summer gas in my car, although that is done automatically for us by the gasoline suppliers.


Boy, that sounds complicated but I guess it's what you're used to!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> roll on Huggy times. Heaven knows when that will be.


At least you can visit them or they can visit you after July 4th. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are not burnt too badly. I forgot to put on the sunscreen at my sisters so I am now a muted red. I was able to put burn stuff on as soon as I got home so it hasn't felt too bad.
> Good luck with the square.


Not burned at all thanks dear, I was only outside for a brief time, walking back from the shop!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got a couple more days of this and then thunderstorms and back to normal. I love the sunshine but the humidity is killing. Every door and window open and still no breeze. xx


We actually have a nice breeze here, in fact, sitting on the garden bench in the shade to eat lunch was very refreshing and I'm sitting in a lovely cool 'corridor' now. Like you, everything is open except the front door which gets stuck when it's hot!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Which shop are you getting ready? What have I missed


Just helping at the charity shop for a couple of hours, while it is being set up to re open next week. All very SD!! It was nice, just 3 of us cleaning and re-stocking. There is a list of new rules to follow that looks like War & Peace!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> We do that too....I'll speak to anyone, cos I'm easy! So I've been told


Yep, we've heard that too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We actually have a nice breeze here, in fact, sitting on the garden bench in the shade to eat lunch was very refreshing and I'm sitting in a lovely cool 'corridor' now. Like you, everything is open except the front door which gets stuck when it's hot!! ???? Xxxx


Now the sun has gone round there is some shadow and a slight breeze down the side of the house. Everywhere else is still baking. Have now got an appointment for a hair cut on July 8th, things are slowly happening. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you can visit them or they can visit you after July 4th. xx


Still no hugs though!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Now the sun has gone round there is some shadow and a slight breeze down the side of the house. Everywhere else is still baking. Have now got an appointment for a hair cut on July 8th, things are slowly happening. xxxx


Yay!! At least you'll stop tripping over it!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you can visit them or they can visit you after July 4th. xx


I've seen all of my grands now, Alan's Rob won't come near us because he's a busy plumber. I spoke to his mum (Alan's daughter) on Father's day which was also his birthday. We spoke for well over an hour so I know how the rest of the brood are doing. She has with her Ben, Brad, Jessica, Jasmine and Freddie, plus her stepson Matthew.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, we've heard that too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


especially strange men on train stations.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Still no hugs though!! Xxxx


whoops!


----------



## Islander

Woods in.. 3 cords in 4 days, this old girl's still got it. 4 cords ahead and this 3 seasoning for next Winter.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Woods in.. 3 cords in 4 days, this old girl's still got it. 4 cords ahead and this 3 seasoning for next Winter.


Well done Trish. Hope you can now have a bit of a rest. Luv n hugs xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Woods in.. 3 cords in 4 days, this old girl's still got it. 4 cords ahead and this 3 seasoning for next Winter.


Well done you. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another hot and sunny Norfolk. Too hot to think about doing anything much so will just try and stay cool today. Next door neighbours are having building work done so not a lot of peace from that side as they've got diggers in. But hey, that's one of the 'joys' of living in civilisation. Have a lovely day. Stay safe. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Got to tie my tomatoes before it gets too warm. Then having a lazy day .

Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Got to tie my tomatoes before it gets too warm. Then having a lazy day .
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Lazy is the only way to go in this weather. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Lazy is the only way to go in this weather. xx


It will involve embroidery x


----------



## Xiang

He everyone, just letting you know that I am still have, but can barely see atthe moment, because of a very painful eye, due to dry eye! I will be back when my eye has improved:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It will involve embroidery x


Mine will involve knitting. xx :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Woods in.. 3 cords in 4 days, this old girl's still got it. 4 cords ahead and this 3 seasoning for next Winter.


You are my heroine and a tough girl, very well done. We were all helping in spirit!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> He everyone, just letting you know that I am still have, but can barely see atthe moment, because of a very painful eye, due to dry eye! I will be back when my eye has improved:


Sorry to hear that Judi, keep going with the drops and seek help if it gets too painful! (I know you know all that but sometimes, we need telling anyway!!) xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a hot and sunny London! It was 27'C when we went out for the paper and could climb to 34'C today, too much for me!! I am sitting with the tower fan full on but the trouble is, the heat is overwhelming when I move away!!

I'm going to take the fan upstairs and have another bash at the jigsaw puzzle, it's getting pretty tricky now and then when I'm fed up with that, I may start the next wretched square again, I hate losing out to some string and sticks!!!

Have a good one everybody, oh, and Hotter shoes are all 25% off online!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

DD and DGS arrived last night so off for some adventures.

We will probably go hiking first, but may need to contend with this!

https://www.wbbjtv.com/2020/06/24/sahara-dust-expected-to-arrive-in-west-tennessee-thursday/


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> DD and DGS arrived last night so off for some adventures.
> 
> We will probably go hiking first, but may need to contend with this!
> 
> https://www.wbbjtv.com/2020/06/24/sahara-dust-expected-to-arrive-in-west-tennessee-thursday/


Oh no!! You'll need masks for an entirely different reason! Good luck, have fun with the family and take care!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> DD and DGS arrived last night so off for some adventures.
> 
> We will probably go hiking first, but may need to contend with this!
> 
> https://www.wbbjtv.com/2020/06/24/sahara-dust-expected-to-arrive-in-west-tennessee-thursday/


I saw that on TV hope you don't get too much. Enjoy your adventures. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! You'll need masks for an entirely different reason! Good luck, have fun with the family and take care!! xxxx


You really do. That stuff is fine and deadly.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> DD and DGS arrived last night so off for some adventures.
> 
> We will probably go hiking first, but may need to contend with this!
> 
> https://www.wbbjtv.com/2020/06/24/sahara-dust-expected-to-arrive-in-west-tennessee-thursday/


Enjoy your time with DD and DGS. Stay safe with that dust on the way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a hot and sunny London! It was 27'C when we went out for the paper and could climb to 34'C today, too much for me!! I am sitting with the tower fan full on but the trouble is, the heat is overwhelming when I move away!!
> 
> I'm going to take the fan upstairs and have another bash at the jigsaw puzzle, it's getting pretty tricky now and then when I'm fed up with that, I may start the next wretched square again, I hate losing out to some string and sticks!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, oh, and Hotter shoes are all 25% off online!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Stay in and stay cool and more comfortable. It's supposed to get up to 104F or so here today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Woods in.. 3 cords in 4 days, this old girl's still got it. 4 cords ahead and this 3 seasoning for next Winter.


Well done, Trish. You definitely deserve a break after that. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I read somewhere that grey hairs can be caused by the "flight or fight" response. So if you had a lot of that reponse or feeling, then it could cause grey hair.


It was definitely one of those years, when everything that <ould go wrong, did go wrong; but not just in a regular small way, more like in the worst way possible! ????????????
After that year, everything began to improve on a wonderfully large way, and I haven't looked back since that time! ????????

I am heading off to bed now, enjoy the remainder of your day, wherever you maybe! xoxoxo


----------



## Mary Diaz

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:48 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's sunny but the humidity is gone and there is a lovely breeze.
> The garbage has been picked up by one truck and man, the recycling by another truck and man and the compost by a third truck. Things are back to normal. We also had the sewer lines scoped by a group with a camera on long cables that they feed underground. Anyone with trees whose roots block the sewer are told to remove the tree or the town will do it and give them the bill. We were lucky the tree on our property has not reached the sewer lines. It is in the drain around the footing of the house. It hasn't caused any problems yet.
> Toronto is opening all its stores now. Most of them will be operating by appointment and gathering emails of customers so they can contact them if any staff test positive for covid. The malls can open but the teens can't hang out there. The malls are only open to customers going to the stores inside where they have an appointment. And none of the food courts are allowed to open, except for take-out. Our number of new cases in this province bumped up over 200 for one day before dropping below 200 again. The airport in Toronto is lobbying for allowing some flights so they can restart their business. And we've had the first death by covid of someone under 10.
> I had to log onto work yesterday twice to attend training webinars. The one was an hour that could have been explained with the handout and 5 minutes worth of talking. Some people can yak about nothing. The second one was good and only took 45 minutes.
> I took out most of my Floralise shawl. 1. Read the pattern 2. Understand the pattern and how any changes that I make affects the pattern. 3. Read the notes of others who did same pattern. 4. Trust the pattern.
> This shawl would be done already if I had done all that.
> After two hours of rain yesterday, DD's garden is ready for picking.


Awesome! :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm later tonight. Stephen and Richard have just been down for the big tent for our weekend of birthdays. R has his friends on Saturday and family on Sunday. All s d ing. Socially. It's been so hot for me today. I'm not used to these temps. We were 26C. Lynn phoned to see if she could come round and chat, but I told her that there was no way I was going to sit out in he's heat.

Then when I was hanging washing out this morning I heard an almighty droning noise. I looked up and I have one massive wasps nest with thousands of wasps. I had to close the doors and windows because they were all coming in. So I'm going to ring the council tomorrow to see if they know what to do.

I've been fed up with the day. But tomorrow will be ok.....love yawl...keep safe and I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Still no hugs though!! Xxxx


Wear your masks. To hug with.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a can't make up its mind Norfolk, it rained a bit when I got up but now the sun is coming out, lots of grey clouds as well so could have some thunderstorms they have been threatening us with. One thing for sure there is not a breath of air around. Done my stint in the kitchen and that's it for the day. Breathing is hard enough without trying to do anything else. Have a good day, don't overdo anything unless you are enjoying it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Tied up all my tomatoes yesterday and now I feel like Ive been stretched on the rack. Shan't be doing much today.

Friends coming over for cake, wine and craft this afternoon. 

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm later tonight. Stephen and Richard have just been down for the big tent for our weekend of birthdays. R has his friends on Saturday and family on Sunday. All s d ing. Socially. It's been so hot for me today. I'm not used to these temps. We were 26C. Lynn phoned to see if she could come round and chat, but I told her that there was no way I was going to sit out in he's heat.
> 
> Then when I was hanging washing out this morning I heard an almighty droning noise. I looked up and I have one massive wasps nest with thousands of wasps. I had to close the doors and windows because they were all coming in. So I'm going to ring the council tomorrow to see if they know what to do.
> 
> I've been fed up with the day. But tomorrow will be ok.....love yawl...keep safe and I'll catch up.


Sorry you didn't have a very good day and the wasps wouldn't have helped, that would be my worst nightmare!! Hope today is better for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Wear your masks. To hug with.


Nah, not hugging anybody yet, mask or no!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot and sticky London!! It's 28'C already but muggy with it. We had quite the storm at 5 am and a lot of rain, which has freshened things up a bit and the garden loved it! Really should do some cleaning but apparently it will be cooler at the weekend so maybe I'll do it then!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: 

So, it's the puzzle, some knitting maybe watch a film this afternoon, same old, same old!! Have a good one, whatever you are doing!! 

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:32 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's sunny without humidity. It's been a more comfortable week. 
DD picked the icicle radishes from the garden and we roasted them. First time I've had roasted radishes. They were so full of moisture that as soon as you bit into them you got a squirt of hot liquid. But there was no bitter taste at all.
The number of new cases of the covid continues to be below 200. All areas of Ontario are now at stage 2 which is pretty much everything open, except restaurants have to operate on patios only. Most stores have a mask and sanitizer policy, and are limiting the number of people in the store, or are operating by appointment.
The only areas still at stage 1 are Leamington and Kingsville where there was an outbreak in the Mexican agricultural workers. Our government has assured the Mexican government and the workers, if they get sick we will look after them in hospital, no charge. They will also receive Workers Insurance payments while they are sick.
I went to Knit Night last night. The owner had to call her husband to get the tents down because one of the supports broke when they were putting it up. When the husband arrived, he said he wasn't surprised that the tent broke as it had been blown over in the wind, but he was sure that he could fix it. The owner wants to borrow my Floralise shawl for a couple of weeks when I get it finished. I'm ok with that. I just have to block it quickly. I'm going to pin it out on the patio table and hope it dries quickly.
Starting July 1st, my LYS has a Joji Locatelli KAL going on. Joji is her favourite designer. I'm sure I can find something.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a cloudy but warm Arizona. Very quiet on here today. We're working on getting everything loaded up and may hit the road late in the day or wait until tomorrow. I'm going with Flo on that one. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sticky London!! It's 28'C already but muggy with it. We had quite the storm at 5 am and a lot of rain, which has freshened things up a bit and the garden loved it! Really should do some cleaning but apparently it will be cooler at the weekend so maybe I'll do it then!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> So, it's the puzzle, some knitting maybe watch a film this afternoon, same old, same old!! Have a good one, whatever you are doing!!
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Looking good so far. Cute puzzle.
Our lawn is turning brown out front despite the cooler temperatures.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Nah, not hugging anybody yet, mask or no!! xxxx


No hugging here either.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Tied up all my tomatoes yesterday and now I feel like Ive been stretched on the rack. Shan't be doing much today.
> 
> Friends coming over for cake, wine and craft this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Happy Friday.
Sounds like a good day to relax.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a can't make up its mind Norfolk, it rained a bit when I got up but now the sun is coming out, lots of grey clouds as well so could have some thunderstorms they have been threatening us with. One thing for sure there is not a breath of air around. Done my stint in the kitchen and that's it for the day. Breathing is hard enough without trying to do anything else. Have a good day, don't overdo anything unless you are enjoying it. xx


That was me earlier this week. 
Stay cool.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm later tonight. Stephen and Richard have just been down for the big tent for our weekend of birthdays. R has his friends on Saturday and family on Sunday. All s d ing. Socially. It's been so hot for me today. I'm not used to these temps. We were 26C. Lynn phoned to see if she could come round and chat, but I told her that there was no way I was going to sit out in he's heat.
> 
> Then when I was hanging washing out this morning I heard an almighty droning noise. I looked up and I have one massive wasps nest with thousands of wasps. I had to close the doors and windows because they were all coming in. So I'm going to ring the council tomorrow to see if they know what to do.
> 
> I've been fed up with the day. But tomorrow will be ok.....love yawl...keep safe and I'll catch up.


We had a huge wasp nest in the lilacs between our house and the neighbours. The neighbour boys ended up pelting it with hockey pucks, but I wouldn't recommend that approach. We didn't even know that the wasps were there. We hadn't seen more than usual.
I hope yours can be removed quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Stay in and stay cool and more comfortable. It's supposed to get up to 104F or so here today. xxxooo


You stay in and stay cool too.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> DD and DGS arrived last night so off for some adventures.
> 
> We will probably go hiking first, but may need to contend with this!
> 
> https://www.wbbjtv.com/2020/06/24/sahara-dust-expected-to-arrive-in-west-tennessee-thursday/


Wow. I haven't heard of that happening before. Usually it's smoke in the air, or sand from the deserts down south. Not the Sahara.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a hot and sunny London! It was 27'C when we went out for the paper and could climb to 34'C today, too much for me!! I am sitting with the tower fan full on but the trouble is, the heat is overwhelming when I move away!!
> 
> I'm going to take the fan upstairs and have another bash at the jigsaw puzzle, it's getting pretty tricky now and then when I'm fed up with that, I may start the next wretched square again, I hate losing out to some string and sticks!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, oh, and Hotter shoes are all 25% off online!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Put a bucket of ice cubes in front of the fan. You'll feel better. Cheap Canadian air conditioner.
Good luck with the square.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Woods in.. 3 cords in 4 days, this old girl's still got it. 4 cords ahead and this 3 seasoning for next Winter.


Of course you've still got it.
Well done with the wood.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Boy, that sounds complicated but I guess it's what you're used to!!


Yup. Have to book an appointment in the fall to winterize the car and an appointment in the spring to undo that. Tires, coolant, windshield washer, winter gas. One of my old cars used to have the transmission fluid changed for the winter too or I couldn't shift.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good that your tree is not causing problems, may it long continue to not do so!! The garden is looking great and those veggies seem to have grown so quickly! Tough luck on the shawl, we live and learn!! Xxxx


We've had radishes, rapini and beets so far. DD doesn't think the peas are going to produce any pods, too hot now. The beans are covered with flowers. And our tomatoes are flowering too.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That's looking really good Mav xx


Thanks. I like the lilac/pink colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's got up to 26C today so I've shaded....I chopped some saplings down this morning, 4 of them, and I had to sit in my chair after I did them. I had the shakes and wasn't breathing well, but after 10mins my heart wasn't pounding and the shake been o leave me. I nee to do. Little bit to my honeysuckle bish hopefully tomorrow. This house is too much for me. I'm not getting any better. Also I've got my Tum today aswell.....but apart from that all is well.
> 
> I promised I'd go to mags for an hour this afternoon, so I did. I had fresh fruit juice. Their garden is absolutely wonderful, but they are at it every day. They reckon I've got lots of apples on my trees again, well, there again I can't get at them. It's up to the men in the family.. Hope you are all staying safe and I luv yawl. I'll catch up.


We all reach a point where we have to start hiring people to do the maintenance stuff outside (and sometimes inside). Or consider selling and moving to a place with less maintenance.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> No, not on the road yet. So far, none of the fires are near either of the routes we're considering taking north. :sm02: xxxooo


Good to hear.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> You stay in and stay cool too.


That's what I try to do and so far, so good. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum wants to move my "home office" desk so I'm going to sign off.
Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## grandma susan

Oh my dear sisters this heat is something I'm so not used to. I can't open the windows because of the wasps, the temp is down to 22 C now. I'm just Ina coward. After the day I had yesterday, I didn't wan to see or hear anybody today. And as for those wasps I don't want to know today. Yes, I'm shying away, but I was so upset yesterday,I promised just chill and I will start business on Monday. 

The odd couple that Bring my sudoku came this morning and SD for 10 mins, I'm sure they aren't right in the head the more I see of them.but they are kind,and thats a good way to be. So, anti social I've been and enjoyed my day.

I think I've told you about what Stephen is like with keys, and has always been the worst key loser in the world. Well last night he rang up to say had he given me back the garage keys, would I look, well I looked, and he hadn't. Had he hung them up where they belonged? Well I can tell you that answer without looking. So sure enough. When I HAD DONE ALL THE LOOKING FOR THEM AT MY HOUSE, he went to look in his car and WHAT A SURPRISE THEY ARE IN HIS CAR BOOT....... I despair, so it's just as well I don't want to be in the garages.

I'm sitting here on the top of my bed and I'm not a pretty site. I've saved putting my pjs on until later. I'm at a nearly nudist stance, and I don't care. Going to catch up now and eat an ice lolly. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but warm Arizona. Very quiet on here today. We're working on getting everything loaded up and may hit the road late in the day or wait until tomorrow. I'm going with Flo on that one. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam, I'm here on and off, hope your road trip can go ahead and they don't close your state borders, I see on our news that Arizona is having a surge in covid along with Florida and Texas. Be careful as you go. Safe journey if you get going. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:32 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's sunny without humidity. It's been a more comfortable week.
> DD picked the icicle radishes from the garden and we roasted them. First time I've had roasted radishes. They were so full of moisture that as soon as you bit into them you got a squirt of hot liquid. But there was no bitter taste at all.
> The number of new cases of the covid continues to be below 200. All areas of Ontario are now at stage 2 which is pretty much everything open, except restaurants have to operate on patios only. Most stores have a mask and sanitizer policy, and are limiting the number of people in the store, or are operating by appointment.
> The only areas still at stage 1 are Leamington and Kingsville where there was an outbreak in the Mexican agricultural workers. Our government has assured the Mexican government and the workers, if they get sick we will look after them in hospital, no charge. They will also receive Workers Insurance payments while they are sick.
> I went to Knit Night last night. The owner had to call her husband to get the tents down because one of the supports broke when they were putting it up. When the husband arrived, he said he wasn't surprised that the tent broke as it had been blown over in the wind, but he was sure that he could fix it. The owner wants to borrow my Floralise shawl for a couple of weeks when I get it finished. I'm ok with that. I just have to block it quickly. I'm going to pin it out on the patio table and hope it dries quickly.
> Starting July 1st, my LYS has a Joji Locatelli KAL going on. Joji is her favourite designer. I'm sure I can find something.


Thanks for your update, I always enjoy reading the news from Ontario!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Put a bucket of ice cubes in front of the fan. You'll feel better. Cheap Canadian air conditioner.
> Good luck with the square.


Thanks for the tip!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh my dear sisters this heat is something I'm so not used to. I can't open the windows because of the wasps, the temp is down to 22 C now. I'm just Ina coward. After the day I had yesterday, I didn't wan to see or hear anybody today. And as for those wasps I don't want to know today. Yes, I'm shying away, but I was so upset yesterday,I promised just chill and I will start business on Monday.
> 
> The odd couple that Bring my sudoku came this morning and SD for 10 mins, I'm sure they aren't right in the head the more I see of them.but they are kind,and thats a good way to be. So, anti social I've been and enjoyed my day.
> 
> I think I've told you about what Stephen is like with keys, and has always been the worst key loser in the world. Well last night he rang up to say had he given me back the garage keys, would I look, well I looked, and he hadn't. Had he hung them up where they belonged? Well I can tell you that answer without looking. So sure enough. When I HAD DONE ALL THE LOOKING FOR THEM AT MY HOUSE, he went to look in his car and WHAT A SURPRISE THEY ARE IN HIS CAR BOOT....... I despair, so it's just as well I don't want to be in the garages.
> 
> I'm sitting here on the top of my bed and I'm not a pretty site. I've saved putting my pjs on until later. I'm at a nearly nudist stance, and I don't care. Going to catch up now and eat an ice lolly. Love yawl. Xxxx


Try a cool wet flannel all over while you're not wearing much and let the water evaporate. I often do that in the night if I'm too hot, works a treat!! If it makes you feel any better, it's 31.3'C here!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, I'm here on and off, hope your road trip can go ahead and they don't close your state borders, I see on our news that Arizona is having a surge in covid along with Florida and Texas. Be careful as you go. Safe journey if you get going. xx


....and from me, dear friend!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well I got fed up with staying in so I jumped in the car and drove to Erith, about 30 minutes away. Its right on the Thames but about 15 miles downstream from central London. It has the longest pier on the river so I thought it would be nice to be near the water and it was, there was a lovely breeze but the sun was really hot. Anyway, when I was done with that, I walked to a small mall nearby and following the doorman's instructions to observe SD and follow the arrows, I had a nice wander round. Picked up a couple of bits and went to the till. No card, no money, all in the tiny bag I take to the supermarket and left at home! So I went without and saved my money. Really enjoyed getting out though!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a can't make up its mind Norfolk, it rained a bit when I got up but now the sun is coming out, lots of grey clouds as well so could have some thunderstorms they have been threatening us with. One thing for sure there is not a breath of air around. Done my stint in the kitchen and that's it for the day. Breathing is hard enough without trying to do anything else. Have a good day, don't overdo anything unless you are enjoying it. xx


we had thunder and lightning at 2.30 this am. Or so I am told!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, I'm here on and off, hope your road trip can go ahead and they don't close your state borders, I see on our news that Arizona is having a surge in covid along with Florida and Texas. Be careful as you go. Safe journey if you get going. xx


Thank you, Jacky. Mr Ric was hoping to head out today, but I think there's still too much loading up to do. It's early yet in the day, so it could happen. We will be very careful -- will mask up whenever we are away from the truck and out in public. Yes, Arizona is having a surge again because they opened up way too quickly and they opened everything at once and a lot of people went crazy with that. The governor here doesn't want to make masks mandatory, so he's letting the cities do that if they feel it's necessary. But the county we are in has made masks mandatory, so I think the cities here are supposed to, too, but when we went in to town (the one that's 25 miles away) a couple of days ago, there were a lot of people in the shops and grocery stores that weren't wearing masks, including the clerks. Can't imagine what they are thinking.

We plan to head up through California and Oregon into Washington. All those states have good restrictions in place if they can just get people to follow them. We'll see. Will be a long trip once again.
xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ....and from me, dear friend!! xxxx


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well I got fed up with staying in so I jumped in the car and drove to Erith, about 30 minutes away. Its right on the Thames but about 15 miles downstream from central London. It has the longest pier on the river so I thought it would be nice to be near the water and it was, there was a lovely breeze but the sun was really hot. Anyway, when I was done with that, I walked to a small mall nearby and following the doorman's instructions to observe SD and follow the arrows, I had a nice wander round. Picked up a couple of bits and went to the till. No card, no money, all in the tiny bag I take to the supermarket and left at home! So I went without and saved my money. Really enjoyed getting out though!! Xxxx


Good for you for getting out. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jacky. Mr Ric was hoping to head out today, but I think there's still too much loading up to do. It's early yet in the day, so it could happen. We will be very careful -- will mask up whenever we are away from the truck and out in public. Yes, Arizona is having a surge again because they opened up way too quickly and they opened everything at once and a lot of people went crazy with that. The governor here doesn't want to make masks mandatory, so he's letting the cities do that if they feel it's necessary. But the county we are in has made masks mandatory, so I think the cities here are supposed to, too, but when we went in to town (the one that's 25 miles away) a couple of days ago, there were a lot of people in the shops and grocery stores that weren't wearing masks, including the clerks. Can't imagine what they are thinking.
> 
> We plan to head up through California and Oregon into Washington. All those states have good restrictions in place if they can just get people to follow them. We'll see. Will be a long trip once again.
> xxxooo


I see Texas has had to close the bars again due to irresponsible behaviour! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I see Texas has had to close the bars again due to irresponsible behaviour! xxxx


I heard that, too. :sm22: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very wet Norfolk, hard drizzly stuff coming down but still no air around. At least the rain might stop crowds going to the beaches round here. Not a lot planned for the day so will probably just go with Flo if she's around. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an uncertain London, weather-wise. It rained a lot early this morning and it's really not sure if it wants to do that again! 

Think I might jump on the train - wearing my mask, of course - and head into Dartford, just for a look round and maybe get a few bits I need, will make sure I take some money with me this time and will strictly observe SD!!

Have a good weekend everyone, stay safe and well. Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet Norfolk, hard drizzly stuff coming down but still no air around. At least the rain might stop crowds going to the beaches round here. Not a lot planned for the day so will probably just go with Flo if she's around. Have a good weekend. xx


Looks like it's just you and me kid!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Looks like it's just you and me kid!!! xxxx


Yep, was beginning to wonder whether I was flying solo. Stay safe on the train, don't take any strangers home with you. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

There's funny wet stuff outside. I ran Armed Forces Weekend for 15 years and it rained once on the Sunday and we had light wet minutes one Saturday. It isn't on this weekend and the weather is wet and windy.

I am loving relaxing at home on this particular weekend with no guilt.

Happy shopping June. I shall be knitting Paddington's red hat in a minute, with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> There's funny wet stuff outside. I ran Armed Forces Weekend for 15 years and it rained once on the Sunday and we had light wet minutes one Saturday. It isn't on this weekend and the weather is wet and windy.
> 
> I am loving relaxing at home on this particular weekend with no guilt.
> 
> Happy shopping June. I shall be knitting Paddington's red hat in a minute, with a cup of coffee.


What? Wet in Worthing? Pretty wet here as well. At least breathing is a bit easier. This has been a perfect time for you to pass over the reins to someone else for the future. Hope you take advantage of it and can the enjoy guilt-free relaxation from now on. xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello my lovely Sisters, I am able to see now, but I still can't read for very long, before my eyes become unfocussed, making it impossible to read or write,so this is basically to let you all know that I am fine again ! 
I hope everyone has a lovely day. I am now going to do bit of knitting,to keep my skills up! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:18 am EDT and 17’c 63’f. Everything is still and we are sitting in the kitchen with the windows open waiting for the rain.
I’m up early because I need to go to Walmart to replace a dish that exploded when it hit the ceramic terrazzo floor in the kitchen. Some pieces were like sharp grains of sand.
I also need to deliver my Floralise shawl to the LYS store at lunch today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely Sisters, I am able to see now, but I still can't read for very long, before my eyes become unfocussed, making it impossible to read or write,so this is basically to let you all know that I am fine again !
> I hope everyone has a lovely day. I am now going to do bit of knitting,to keep my skills up! ???????????? xoxoxo


Hi Judi. Have you heard at all from any of the doctor's?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> There's funny wet stuff outside. I ran Armed Forces Weekend for 15 years and it rained once on the Sunday and we had light wet minutes one Saturday. It isn't on this weekend and the weather is wet and windy.
> 
> I am loving relaxing at home on this particular weekend with no guilt.
> 
> Happy shopping June. I shall be knitting Paddington's red hat in a minute, with a cup of coffee.


Looking forward to seeing that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, I'm back! Got what I wanted but didn't feel comfortable, lots of people in Dartford think it's all over, no masks and all but trying to walk through you! Sad to see all the places that were closed and there's usually a lively Saturday market there but very few stalls today. Still, it got me out and gave me a chance to see how others are coping!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Wow are we having a storm here. It's gone. Rey dark and we have thunder and lightning. I was on watts app video with Josephine and she can vouch for it. Sunny where she is but Stormy here. Richard is having a couple of pals over tonight in the big tent, so I hope it gets to be ok. We need it. I have to go to the bbq early afternoon tomorrow so I ope its not like this haha...omgoodness 

I tried some spaghetti bolognais even ready meal today. It was very nice, but I didn't eat much I get so sick of pasta. So I left some. I've got a sandwich instead. Ham and cheese. I spent time on line last night trying to find high rated wasp exterminators, I think I've got a fancy for one. I'm leavin it til Monday. I just don't want to get done like I did with the wallpapering. 

I'm going to catch up now, so have a good evening ./ night/ morning. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Try a cool wet flannel all over while you're not wearing much and let the water evaporate. I often do that in the night if I'm too hot, works a treat!! If it makes you feel any better, it's 31.3'C here!! xxxx


Oh June, I don't know how you manage this heat. We are heat wimps up here


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an uncertain London, weather-wise. It rained a lot early this morning and it's really not sure if it wants to do that again!
> 
> Think I might jump on the train - wearing my mask, of course - and head into Dartford, just for a look round and maybe get a few bits I need, will make sure I take some money with me this time and will strictly observe SD!!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone, stay safe and well. Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You're a lot braver than I am June.....I'm not even shopping yet, I feel I could do it now, but S still likes to do it with theirs and Ann's. But maybe ? Take my hand gel and mask. But really I'm scared, but will have to get over it.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Wow are we having a storm here. It's gone. Rey dark and we have thunder and lightning. I was on watts app video with Josephine and she can vouch for it. Sunny where she is but Stormy here. Richard is having a couple of pals over tonight in the big tent, so I hope it gets to be ok. We need it. I have to go to the bbq early afternoon tomorrow so I ope its not like this haha...omgoodness
> 
> I tried some spaghetti bolognais even ready meal today. It was very nice, but I didn't eat much I get so sick of pasta. So I left some. I've got a sandwich instead. Ham and cheese. I spent time on line last night trying to find high rated wasp exterminators, I think I've got a fancy for one. I'm leavin it til Monday. I just don't want to get done like I did with the wallpapering.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, so have a good evening ./ night/ morning. Love yawl. Xxxx


Will the council not send someone? They used to come and de flea our house when we had a cat and 2 dogs! They still charged but it was reasonable!! If not, try Rated People online, I've used guys from there a lot and they're pretty good and rated by previous users so you get reviews! Good luck!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh June, I don't know how you manage this heat. We are heat wimps up here


Wet flannel and an electric fan and sit very still with all the doors and windows open for a through draught!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, was beginning to wonder whether I was flying solo. Stay safe on the train, don't take any strangers home with you. xxxx


Ditto from me. Enjoy your outing, June. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You're a lot braver than I am June.....I'm not even shopping yet, I feel I could do it now, but S still likes to do it with theirs and Ann's. But maybe ? Take my hand gel and mask. But really I'm scared, but will have to get over it.


Apparently, so they say, the chances of catching it in a supermarket are like in the street, very remote. Mask on but I don't do gloves, just wash hands and use sanitizer. You have to duck out the way sometimes if people get close but most of them stick to the rules. Having said that, please don't do it until you are quite ready, if S&S are happy to do it then I'd let them!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Will the council not send someone? They used to come and de flea our house when we had a cat and 2 dogs! They still charged but it was reasonable!! If not, try Rated People online, I've used guys from there a lot and they're pretty good and rated by previous users so you get reviews! Good luck!! Xxxx


I've got someone in mind, so I'll see what happens. THANKYOU June.....I'm used to a handy husband (at times) I do take badly to paying hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Wet flannel and an electric fan and sit very still with all the doors and windows open for a through draught!! Xxxx


Can't open windows for wasps. I walk around with some force pest killer. It's good. Force....recommend it.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've got someone in mind, so I'll see what happens. THANKYOU June.....I'm used to a handy husband (at times) I do take badly to paying hahaha


Can't blame you for that, Susan. They do come in handy once in awhile! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> What? Wet in Worthing? Pretty wet here as well. At least breathing is a bit easier. This has been a perfect time for you to pass over the reins to someone else for the future. Hope you take advantage of it and can the enjoy guilt-free relaxation from now on. xx


I haven't passed the reigns over. The horses are running wild!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's already hot 90F (at 8:40 a.m.). Not on the road yet. Spent most of yesterday getting things loaded. Not sure our status on that front. I went to bed around 11:45 and they were still up doing something. Mr Ric is still sleeping (which he desperately needs to do), so will probably be off later today or very early tomorrow morning. Will see how the day progresses. I do wish, though, that they could get along better when we're working on these moves. Dramatically different ideas on how things should get done. I try to stay out of it as much as possible. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I haven't passed the reigns over. The horses are running wild!!


Good time to let those reigns go! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Good time to let those reigns go! xxxooo


I just dropped them.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I just dropped them.


Well done!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Can't open windows for wasps. I walk around with some force pest killer. It's good. Force....recommend it.


Right, silly me, how could I forget about the wasps?!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Very breezy out but at least the humidity has dropped, along with the temperature. It's Sunday today the day of rest so intend to. Have a good one whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning Jacky, we're on our own again!! Weather here is overcast and cooler, about 21'C. I'm doing nothing today and getting really good at it!! Having said that, might go and poke the puzzle pieces around a bit later!! For now, listening to The Zombies on Spotify, forgot how good they were and great harmonies!!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, but ever so windy. Having a lazy breakfast before I go and plant out a load of lettuce and beetroot.

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, but ever so windy. Having a lazy breakfast before I go and plant out a load of lettuce and beetroot.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


Good morning! Missed you yesterday, were you still feeling stretched? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Good morning all. It's very breezy here. The flag hanging from my window is spending a lot of time trying to fly up north. However it is a beautiful sunny Sunday. I have a testimonial to write for someone, then I must do some washing. After that...who knows? Something relaxing anyway.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning all. It's very breezy here. The flag hanging from my window is spending a lot of time trying to fly up north. However it is a beautiful sunny Sunday. I have a testimonial to write for someone, then I must do some washing. After that...who knows? Something relaxing anyway.


Good morning Janet, a little breezy here but not going out so my hairdo will be safe!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning Janet, a little breezy here but not going out so my hairdo will be safe!! xxxx


Mine looks awful anyway. 
I vowed a year ago that I would stay home over the whole weekend of Armed Forces weekend. Now I have the perfect excuse and it isn't even happening.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning all. It's very breezy here. The flag hanging from my window is spending a lot of time trying to fly up north. However it is a beautiful sunny Sunday. I have a testimonial to write for someone, then I must do some washing. After that...who knows? Something relaxing anyway.


One might even say windy here, lovely here when I got up and now it's raining. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:34 am EDT and 19’c 66’f. It was 26’c in my room all night. Not much sleeping going on. I heard DD up at 3 am so I know she didn’t sleep much either. Yesterday awesome storms sweep through with lots of wind and pelting rain. The thunder was continuous, just increasing and decreasing in volume. I don’t recall another storm like that. It’s drier now but hotter going up to the 30s today.
My iPad keeps acting up. It keeps trying to restart. Don’t know what’s going on here. I hope they haven’t pushed something from work. I have a bunch of patterns on this thing. Couldn’t even finish this post before it tried to restart again.
Going to let it and get some knitting done. I hope I don’t lose all my patterns.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> One might even say windy here, lovely here when I got up and now it's raining. xx :sm16:


Yep, windy and raining here too, nice summer last week though, wasn't it?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:34 am EDT and 19'c 66'f. It was 26'c in my room all night. Not much sleeping going on. I heard DD up at 3 am so I know she didn't sleep much either. Yesterday awesome storms sweep through with lots of wind and pelting rain. The thunder was continuous, just increasing and decreasing in volume. I don't recall another storm like that. It's drier now but hotter going up to the 30s today.
> My iPad keeps acting up. It keeps trying to restart. Don't know what's going on here. I hope they haven't pushed something from work. I have a bunch of patterns on this thing. Couldn't even finish this post before it tried to restart again.
> Going to let it and get some knitting done. I hope I don't lose all my patterns.


Oh I hope so too!! What did you tell me about backing up??!! Go and back it all up!! Sorry you've got such temperatures, global warming, you know!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, windy and raining here too, nice summer last week though, wasn't it?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh was that it? xxxx :sm19:


----------



## jinx

Sorry you are having such a terrible times with your eyesight. I perfectly understand the issues you are having. Several times I have to cover my right eye is that appears to be the one giving me the problem and then I am able to read connections. I hope you get a resolution to your issues soon.


Xiang said:


> Hello my lovely Sisters, I am able to see now, but I still can't read for very long, before my eyes become unfocussed, making it impossible to read or write,so this is basically to let you all know that I am fine again !
> I hope everyone has a lovely day. I am now going to do bit of knitting,to keep my skills up! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Sad to see so many people around the world do not care about others Howell Howell HEALTH. Hate automatic correct. I believe the masks are mainly to protect others. However it must also be of benefit to the wearer. I went out yesterday For the first time since April. to visit aunt and uncle they visited from their porch And we were on the grass. Good to see them but wish I was able to help them out with their needs as they are quite elderly.


London Girl said:


> Well, I'm back! Got what I wanted but didn't feel comfortable, lots of people in Dartford think it's all over, no masks and all but trying to walk through you! Sad to see all the places that were closed and there's usually a lively Saturday market there but very few stalls today. Still, it got me out and gave me a chance to see how others are coping!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Missed you yesterday, were you still feeling stretched? xxxx


I thought I had posted but it seems to have got lost. I'm fine and you?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sad to see so many people around the world do not care about others Howell Howell HEALTH. Hate automatic correct. I believe the masks are mainly to protect others. However it must also be of benefit to the wearer. I went out yesterday For the first time since April. to visit aunt and uncle they visited from their porch And we were on the grass. Good to see them but wish I was able to help them out with their needs as they are quite elderly.


Hi there, if everybody wore masks then there is more chance of the virus not spreading but there are always some who won't. Our beaches were packed solid last week, hardly any social distancing and not many masks in sight. Some people had driven 3-4 hours to get there and would have had to go home the same day as there is a no overnight stopping yet. Some hotels can open on July 4th, actually most places can open apart from a few exceptions. I'm staying put and just waiting for the second spike which is bound to happen the way people are acting. Glad you managed to get out and have a visit, what's the big wide world like out there? Don't think I've been out for over a month but am off to the opticians on Tuesday, a big adventure. Look after yourself. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh, I did not know we had finished the first wave. One would hope that those not wearing masks would social distance those that Are masked, but they do not. Want to have people clear a path for you? Just start coughing and sneezing.
Glad you are going to the eye dr. Hoping you will be able to get glasses with the correct prescription. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi there, if everybody wore masks then there is more chance of the virus not spreading but there are always some who won't. Our beaches were packed solid last week, hardly any social distancing and not many masks in sight. Some people had driven 3-4 hours to get there and would have had to go home the same day as there is a no overnight stopping yet. Some hotels can open on July 4th, actually most places can open apart from a few exceptions. I'm staying put and just waiting for the second spike which is bound to happen the way people are acting. Glad you managed to get out and have a visit, what's the big wide world like out there? Don't think I've been out for over a month but am off to the opticians on Tuesday, a big adventure. Look after yourself. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I thought I had posted but it seems to have got lost. I'm fine and you?


Yes, all good thank you, glad you're ok! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh, I did not know we had finished the first wave. One would hope that those not wearing masks would social distance those that Are masked, but they do not. Want to have people clear a path for you? Just start coughing and sneezing.
> Glad you are going to the eye dr. Hoping you will be able to get glasses with the correct prescription.


I don't think you have over there, your figures seem to be soaring in some states. Here apparently we met all the criteria for lifting most restrictions, we shall see. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Judi. Have you heard at all from any of the doctor's?


No, I have contacted the hospital twice, but no joy there,but I dont think anything can be done about "dry eye", apart from the specific eye treatments for it, and Eddy puts the gel in my eye, as often as I need it, and if I have developed a Migraine like headache, to go with it, I will go to bed, after I have taken other pain relief, and sleep for a couple of hours, I think I did that for about 3 and a half days,and by this morning,I could actually go outside, in the sunshine without feeling like I had a red-hot poker in my eye!

I have an appointment with my regular doc this week, So I will be talking ho her about how much pain I have with my eye, and she might be able to get something done more quickly for me, hopefully!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> You're a lot braver than I am June.....I'm not even shopping yet, I feel I could do it now, but S still likes to do it with theirs and Ann's. But maybe ? Take my hand gel and mask. But really I'm scared, but will have to get over it.


Susan, S might not want to stop doing your shopping for you, it might make him feel that he is keeping you safe from anything that might happen along unexpecterdly!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Sorry you are having such a terrible times with your eyesight. I perfectly understand the issues you are having. Several times I have to cover my right eye is that appears to be the one giving me the problem and then I am able to read connections. I hope you get a resolution to your issues soon.


Thanks Judith, I'm hoping that my Cataract surgery will be soon, but I don't know if there is any thing more that can be done for "Dry Eye",, other than what I am already doing,but I will be seeing my Doe this week, and will be letting her know what is happening,and see if there is anything else that can be done for me! .


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters, I'm just back from the BBQ at Stephens and I enjoyed it very much. Plenty to eat. We had our tent up and it is a bit big but it cave us all the room we needed, to stay SD. I'm in their bubble so it was only sues side, I wasn't bubbled with. Wore a mask some of the time and plenty hand gel. So I've just come in and had my happy pills and I'm in my bed. 

Keith is 80 tomorrow, it's Richards too, and the next day it's sues. Stephen has a holidays for 2 days and Richard has 1. 
Matthew is still growing, considering he was a very prem baby. He looks down on all of us now (in height that is)

Hope you've ll had a good day love yawl xxxxx I'm catching up


----------



## jinx

Over here they lifted the restraints add the number of cases skyrocketed. In some areas they are reinstating the Restrictions.


Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think you have over there, your figures seem to be soaring in some states. Here apparently we met all the criteria for lifting most restrictions, we shall see. xx


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:34 am EDT and 19'c 66'f. It was 26'c in my room all night. Not much sleeping going on. I heard DD up at 3 am so I know she didn't sleep much either. Yesterday awesome storms sweep through with lots of wind and pelting rain. The thunder was continuous, just increasing and decreasing in volume. I don't recall another storm like that. It's drier now but hotter going up to the 30s today.
> My iPad keeps acting up. It keeps trying to restart. Don't know what's going on here. I hope they haven't pushed something from work. I have a bunch of patterns on this thing. Couldn't even finish this post before it tried to restart again.
> Going to let it and get some knitting done. I hope I don't lose all my patterns.


I have the same worry. I think they can be backed up on a stick. Don't know much technology I think they can be transferred to another machine but thats a pricey fix..as I read on I saw someone had already suggested such as I did. I'm catching up backwards which is confusing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, cool Norfolk, back to normal British weather. Our mole has gone berserk in the back garden, we've got at least nine mountains out there, hate to think how big the mole is. Once again not a lot planned so will go with Flo and see what happens, can't even think of what to knit next. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey but it is still very windy. Did some gardening yesterday in between the downpours but it is looking lovely.

Video chats this morning with the craft group but next week we hope to start meeting up in small groups.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey but it is still very windy. Did some gardening yesterday in between the downpours but it is looking lovely.
> 
> Video chats this morning with the craft group but next week we hope to start meeting up in small groups.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Can we have a bit of your sun please? It's quite cool here today. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Can we have a bit of your sun please? It's quite cool here today. xx


Good morning!! It is very cold here today too, although it won't seem so to some, 16.5'C, grey and overcast and I reckon rain is on it's way! I agree with Mrs P, the rain does wonders for the garden, all my winter flowering pansies have flowered again! Jacky, I'm sorry about your mole, I would have thought that whatever your man sprayed it all with would have seen him off!

I'm in the dog house, picked up the wrong newspaper in the shop and because it's the same price, didn't notice until we got home! I will probably get a call from the charity shop today but I'm not going, too risky once the public are let in! So, knitting, the puzzle, something on Netflix........no idea what else!!

Have a good one everybody, hope you're all safe and well! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning!! It is very cold here today too, although it won't seem so to some, 16.5'C, grey and overcast and I reckon rain is on it's way! I agree with Mrs P, the rain does wonders for the garden, all my winter flowering pansies have flowered again! Jacky, I'm sorry about your mole, I would have thought that whatever your man sprayed it all with would have seen him off!
> 
> I'm in the dog house, picked up the wrong newspaper in the shop and because it's the same price, didn't notice until we got home! I will probably get a call from the charity shop today but I'm not going, too risky once the public are let in! So, knitting, the puzzle, something on Netflix........no idea what else!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, hope you're all safe and well! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Did ask him whether it would kill moles and he said only if they drink it. The grass is still looking fairly healthy, just hope the spray is doing its job. Very wise not to go to the shop, it sounds quite a small place and wouldn't trust that everyone would wear a mask. Too cool here today and yes knitting is on the agenda although have run out of ideas of what to do next. Have a good day pottering. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Peppa pig sitting in the conservatory. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Some child would love Peppa.

It's supposed to be a good weather day today, and I'm going to see the twins in the garden this afternoon. At the moment it is grey and looks like rain is coming. Oh well, we'll see. It may clear up.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Peppa pig sitting in the conservatory. xx :sm23:


Oh brilliant!! She looks great, well done!! I wouldn't leave her sitting there too long or the smell of roast pork will be permeating the house!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Some child would love Peppa.
> 
> It's supposed to be a good weather day today, and I'm going to see the twins in the garden this afternoon. At the moment it is grey and looks like rain is coming. Oh well, we'll see. It may clear up.


Hi Janet! Enjoy your day and enjoy the twins, hope it stays dry for your visit!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh brilliant!! She looks great, well done!! I wouldn't leave her sitting there too long or the smell of roast pork will be permeating the house!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Ha ha, not today it won't, might even get my sweatshirt on unless it brightens up a bit. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Some child would love Peppa.
> 
> It's supposed to be a good weather day today, and I'm going to see the twins in the garden this afternoon. At the moment it is grey and looks like rain is coming. Oh well, we'll see. It may clear up.


Have put her on the local Neighbourhood site along with some gnomes and the Teletubbies, will see if we get any response. Hope you get your meet-up this afternoon. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have put her on the local Neighbourhood site along with some gnomes and the Teletubbies, will see if we get any response. Hope you get your meet-up this afternoon. xx


Good luck with that! If you get your knitting known on there, maybe you could sell some shawls?!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that! If you get your knitting known on there, maybe you could sell some shawls?!! xxxx


After the non-success of my raffle I have my doubts but we'll see. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, I'm here on and off, hope your road trip can go ahead and they don't close your state borders, I see on our news that Arizona is having a surge in covid along with Florida and Texas. Be careful as you go. Safe journey if you get going. xx





London Girl said:


> ....and from me, dear friend!! xxxx


This is a bit late, and you are most probably, well on your way North again; and my wish for you echos what Jacky and June have said; with the addition that you will be able to complete everything that still needs to be finalised! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> So what will you do with the leftover yarn balls if you don't make another striped jumper.


I will probably use it in a multicoloured blanket for one of the children; I think I still have 4 of them, so that each of the girls will have at least one blanket made by their grandma, they will have at least one quilt, also made by me! I am also hoping to make some Tube socks for the 4 younger girls, so that their feet stay a bit warmer, during their Winters, it is much colder in the area they moved too, than it is in the region they were born in! It takes for too long for me to make jackets and jumpers for the kids, they would have grown out of the garment, before I could even come close to finishing it properly!

Anyway I have a photo of the happy recipient of the jacket, so I shall post a photo, but with her face covered! Then I need to sign off, for the night. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's Monday again. Very very windy but dry. Temp 14c. I started the day by ringing Richard happy birthday and sang to him. This is a ritual that must be done every birthday, like it or not. Spoke to all th gmails on loud speaker.

I thought I'd ring Redcar and Cleveland council about my wasps to see if they could help me with th wasps. I had a lady speak to me afte 3 or 5mins, which I thought was good. I'd looked up the ratings for them and it was terrible, so I'm not that happy to go with hem BUT I asked them......they must have a set of written questions that I had to answer before I told them what I wanted. To cut a long story short, she said THANKYOU for ringing with your postcode and name.,that's ll???? So being the nosey type I asked her what happens now, she said so one would ring me and talk to m. I Sid would it be soon, oh no she says it usually takes 10days....she honestly couldn't care less. So I went next door for On my way! Hot chocolate...

I was Andrew and Karen about it and Andrew said there was a man who used to work with Albert thats left where they wok and has his own business of pest control and he was doing really fine, so he did a bit of ducking and diving an came up with his number, he rang him, he belonged where I live and he has 2 to do today o h call up and have a look and we'd take it from there. Within the hour he Drove up in his new van and and Andrew came out to see him too. He was a really nice lad in his 30s I'd say and as soon as he got out of the car, he looked up and said you've got. Lot of wasps up near my fan outlet. I told him, under no uncertain times, that he was looking at the wrong wall.


----------



## grandma susan

Oops sorry hit wrong button. So....he came round to the other wall and said that they weren't wasps, but HONEY BEES and they are a protected species so he couldn't kill them, but they will eventually go themselves. He said next spring to cement the hole in the wall up.....it's only about 40/50ft. So he took me to the wasps which there were hardly any and not to worry about them but if they started to really get me down then give him a ring. This man , Alan someone or other, didn't charge me a penny for coming out, I knew the cost should hav been $50. But not a penny. Don't you think that thats great in this day and age? So I'm no further forward but know that the honey bees will go on heir own and if they don't he told m who to ring about the matter, but it was against the law for him to do it. The amount of wasps on the kitchen wall isn't too busy at ll, so I'll leave it.

Sorry for the monologue, but it's been hecti, o then Margaret came up and she was havin anothe domestic with John. Trouble with this two is they spend 24/7 together, one doesn't go anywhere without th other. I personally think you've got to have a little me space, as much as we love them.

I'm going to catchup now, love yawl and stay safe


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oops sorry hit wrong button. So....he came round to the other wall and said that they weren't wasps, but HONEY BEES and they are a protected species so he couldn't kill them, but they will eventually go themselves. He said next spring to cement the hole in the wall up.....it's only about 40/50ft. So he took me to the wasps which there were hardly any and not to worry about them but if they started to really get me down then give him a ring. This man , Alan someone or other, didn't charge me a penny for coming out, I knew the cost should hav been $50. But not a penny. Don't you think that thats great in this day and age? So I'm no further forward but know that the honey bees will go on heir own and if they don't he told m who to ring about the matter, but it was against the law for him to do it. The amount of wasps on the kitchen wall isn't too busy at ll, so I'll leave it.
> 
> Sorry for the monologue, but it's been hecti, o then Margaret came up and she was havin anothe domestic with John. Trouble with this two is they spend 24/7 together, one doesn't go anywhere without th other. I personally think you've got to have a little me space, as much as we love them.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now, love yawl and stay safe


Glad you got some answers about the buzzing things Susan and hopefully they'll all buzz off soon!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Your vehicles probably don't have coolants that are supposed to be run with cooler temperatures and prevent freezing. Although the garages are open now, by appointment, there is a large backlog and some maintenance hasn't been done. A teen was killed when her car was hit by a wheel that had detached from one of the 18 wheel trucks. Again, maintenance would have caught that. The truck inspectors are not back to work yet. Even though ALL their work is done on pullouts on the side of the highways.
> I don't change the coolant in my car for winter and summer but I do change the windshield washer fluid. I do have a winter variety and a summer variety. And I use winter gas and summer gas in my car, although that is done automatically for us by the gasoline suppliers.


Well, I have just learnt a few new things this morning, it is 0315 Tuesday morning, and I have been in and out of bed, like a 'Jack-in-a-box', because of my right eye; but I have an appointment with my doc, later this morning, so will be asking if there is any other treatment for dry eye, that is fairly easily accessed!

Our Winter temps wouldn't warrant the use of the different products, for the below zero temps that you get, at least I don't think they do ..... they get the temps that give them snow, but I don't think they get as low as you get!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are not burnt too badly. I forgot to put on the sunscreen at my sisters so I am now a muted red. I was able to put burn stuff on as soon as I got home so it hasn't felt too bad.
> Good luck with the square.





London Girl said:


> Not burned at all thanks dear, I was only outside for a brief time, walking back from the shop!


.

Sorry you got burnt Mav, but it is good that the bwn wasnt too bad! I are quite fortunate that I don't usually get burned, when I do go out in the sun, even tho some people tell me that I am quite fair skinned; but when I do go in the sun often, with sunscreen applied, I tend to go a nice brown colour!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear that Judi, keep going with the drops and seek help if it gets too painful! (I know you know all that but sometimes, we need telling anyway!!) xxxxx


You are correct on that one, am seeing the doc later today! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Apparently, so they say, the chances of catching it in a supermarket are like in the street, very remote. Mask on but I don't do gloves, just wash hands and use sanitizer. You have to duck out the way sometimes if people get close but most of them stick to the rules. Having said that, please don't do it until you are quite ready, if S&S are happy to do it then I'd let them!! Xxxx


I'm catching up in reverse I'm very cautious about markets and stores and everywhere really. But one thing I found I'd forgotten is to use the hand sanitizer on the hand sanitizer bottle after I use it. I figure I handlEd it when my hands weren't safe so need to clean it after all else is clean because I handled it when I was not yet clean. I drove by a restaurant I'd not been to quite a while and see it's closed for good. Sad because it had a beautiful Italian garden atmosphere and delicious food. Felt like I was in Italy while eating there. I'm having non Covid health issues and seeing doctors. So I'm cautious about being exposed to people who could have the virus. My old cat has been bony and hot in her back end but eats and seems to be doing what she always did. She doesn't have Covid but I'm afraid to take her to the vet where Covid cats might be and exposing her to them. I am glad our local government has been smart and lowered the cases a lot. They closed businesses, encouraged mask wearing and hand washing, and did testing as best they could. They are tracing where sick oriole were to find who them contaminated. I think the country should copy the methods used locally.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Peppa pig sitting in the conservatory. xx :sm23:


Adorable. Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> This is a bit late, and you are most probably, well on your way North again; and my wish for you echos what Jacky and June have said; with the addition that you will be able to complete everything that still needs to be finalised! ???????? xoxoxo


Thanks, Judi. We actually left Arizona at 5:15 Saturday night and arrived here in Seattle at 2:15 this morning. I only slept about 2 hours the hole trip, so am a bit exhausted today. Mr Ric and DS took turns driving and sleeping. I kept whoever's was driving company. Thankfully the trip went fairly smoothly. Had great weather, too. Lots to do here. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad you got some answers about the buzzing things Susan and hopefully they'll all buzz off soon!! :sm23: xxxx


Me, too, Susan. We had to have honey bees removed from an outside wall cupboard at our Arizona house shortly after we got there in April. The couple came and removed them and we ended up with the honeycomb and got 4 jars of honey out of it. They cleared the bees up and we sealed up the cupboard. Quite the process. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

i think I forgot to post this photo yesterday, so here it is now! A very stripey jacket fot one of my very unique grand-daughters, they are all so different, even to their siblings.


----------



## Xiang

A


London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear that Judi, keep going with the drops and seek help if it gets too painful! (I know you know all that but sometimes, we need telling anyway!!) xxxxx


quote=Xiang]You are correct on that one, am seeing the doc later today! xoxoxo[/quote]

I have now been to the doc, and have begun a new medicated eye drop, and I hope this one works for me!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> A
> 
> I have now been to the doc, and have begun a new medicated eye drop, and I hope this one works for me!???????????? xoxoxo


Oh, I hope so, too, Judi!!! ????????????????xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> We had a huge wasp nest in the lilacs between our house and the neighbours. The neighbour boys ended up pelting it with hockey pucks, but I wouldn't recommend that approach. We didn't even know that the wasps were there. We hadn't seen more than usual.
> I hope yours can be removed quickly.


Be very careful. My almost-grandfather was stung while in his fruit tree when I was a child and one side of his head turned purple. I'm not sure how he survived.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I will probably use it in a multicoloured blanket for one of the children; I think I still have 4 of them, so that each of the girls will have at least one blanket made by their grandma, they will have at least one quilt, also made by me! I am also hoping to make some Tube socks for the 4 younger girls, so that their feet stay a bit warmer, during their Winters, it is much colder in the area they moved too, than it is in the region they were born in! It takes for too long for me to make jackets and jumpers for the kids, they would have grown out of the garment, before I could even come close to finishing it properly!
> 
> Anyway I have a photo of the happy recipient of the jacket, so I shall post a photo, but with her face covered! Then I need to sign off, for the night. ???????? xoxoxo


Those will be very special because they are from you special for them. You are generous with time and material.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Oops sorry hit wrong button. So....he came round to the other wall and said that they weren't wasps, but HONEY BEES and they are a protected species so he couldn't kill them, but they will eventually go themselves. He said next spring to cement the hole in the wall up.....it's only about 40/50ft. So he took me to the wasps which there were hardly any and not to worry about them but if they started to really get me down then give him a ring. This man , Alan someone or other, didn't charge me a penny for coming out, I knew the cost should hav been $50. But not a penny. Don't you think that thats great in this day and age? So I'm no further forward but know that the honey bees will go on heir own and if they don't he told m who to ring about the matter, but it was against the law for him to do it. The amount of wasps on the kitchen wall isn't too busy at ll, so I'll leave it.
> 
> Sorry for the monologue, but it's been hecti, o then Margaret came up and she was havin anothe domestic with John. Trouble with this two is they spend 24/7 together, one doesn't go anywhere without th other. I personally think you've got to have a little me space, as much as we love them.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now, love yawl and stay safe


If you squirted a really firm stream of hose water to chase them would they sting you or go away? This might be a dangerous thing to do so check with the fellow before you try if you try. Nice he didn't charge you. Good they will go on their own.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> You are correct on that one, am seeing the doc later today! xoxoxo


Wish you well there.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> i think I forgot to post this photo yesterday, so here it is now! A very stripey jacket fot one of my very unique grand-daughters, they are all so different, even to their siblings.


Lovely! Your grand daughter and the sweater.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I hope so, too, Judi!!! ????????????????xxxooo


Me too.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> i think I forgot to post this photo yesterday, so here it is now! A very stripey jacket fot one of my very unique grand-daughters, they are all so different, even to their siblings.


It's , Judi! I'm sure she will love it! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Judi. We actually left Arizona at 5:15 Saturday night and arrived here in Seattle at 2:15 this morning. I only slept about 2 hours the hole trip, so am a bit exhausted today. Mr Ric and DS took turns driving and sleeping. I kept whoever's was driving company. Thankfully the trip went fairly smoothly. Had great weather, too. Lots to do here. xxxooo


It's good to hear of your safe arrival. Hope you get a good long sleep now


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, the sun did try but gave up. Off out into the big wide world this morning, opticians and shopping then will scuttle back home, still not comfortable about going out and about, and that will be my day. You all have a good one. Don't work too hard Pam. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from rainy Surrey. Apparently it has been one of the wettest Junes on record. The garden is loving it especially the fruit and veg. 

Pam, glad you arrived safely, hope you get some rest now.

Off to see a friend this morning and then crafting this afternoon. 

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You are correct on that one, am seeing the doc later today! xoxoxo


Hope you get a good result and enough help!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm catching up in reverse I'm very cautious about markets and stores and everywhere really. But one thing I found I'd forgotten is to use the hand sanitizer on the hand sanitizer bottle after I use it. I figure I handlEd it when my hands weren't safe so need to clean it after all else is clean because I handled it when I was not yet clean. I drove by a restaurant I'd not been to quite a while and see it's closed for good. Sad because it had a beautiful Italian garden atmosphere and delicious food. Felt like I was in Italy while eating there. I'm having non Covid health issues and seeing doctors. So I'm cautious about being exposed to people who could have the virus. My old cat has been bony and hot in her back end but eats and seems to be doing what she always did. She doesn't have Covid but I'm afraid to take her to the vet where Covid cats might be and exposing her to them. I am glad our local government has been smart and lowered the cases a lot. They closed businesses, encouraged mask wearing and hand washing, and did testing as best they could. They are tracing where sick oriole were to find who them contaminated. I think the country should copy the methods used locally.


Gets crazy when you have to sanitise the sanitiser but I'm sure it's probably the right thing to do! Shame about the restaurants closing, especially the really good ones, it will happen here too, of course, such a shame. I looked up cats and Covid 19, here's what I found! https://www.cathealth.com/cat-health/infectious-diseases/2615-can-cats-get-covid-19
Take care dear, keep your chin up, this too..........!!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> i think I forgot to post this photo yesterday, so here it is now! A very stripey jacket fot one of my very unique grand-daughters, they are all so different, even to their siblings.


That's great, I'm sure she loves it!! They are all unique but all have a look of you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> A
> 
> I have now been to the doc, and have begun a new medicated eye drop, and I hope this one works for me!???????????? xoxoxo


Oh, me too, keep us informed!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Judi. We actually left Arizona at 5:15 Saturday night and arrived here in Seattle at 2:15 this morning. I only slept about 2 hours the hole trip, so am a bit exhausted today. Mr Ric and DS took turns driving and sleeping. I kept whoever's was driving company. Thankfully the trip went fairly smoothly. Had great weather, too. Lots to do here. xxxooo


Glad you got there safely, hope you enjoy catching up with friends, family and LYS!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's good to hear of your safe arrival. Hope you get a good long sleep now


Hi Rebecca, how you doing, girl?? Miss seeing you on here!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I hope so, too, Judi!!! ????????????????xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I think this one will work, as there has been no pain since my little darling put my first drops in, at about midday! He is such a sweet person????, and has become almost perfect at putting eye medications into my eye, at least he is good at getting them in my eyes! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Those will be very special because they are from you special for them. You are generous with time and material.


I'm only continuing a tradition that my Maternal Grandma (I don't know if it went further back than her, but I suspect it did), did when mum, & dad, bad the first of their family of 6, and mum continued it when the first of her 18 grand children arrived, and was even still able to make someting for her first great grand child! She wasn't able to continue making items, for the following great grands, because she became to ill, and lost a lot of things that she used to be able to do! ????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> If you squirted a really firm stream of hose water to chase them would they sting you or go away? This might be a dangerous thing to do so check with the fellow before you try if you try. Nice he didn't charge you. Good they will go on their own.


I think sometimes it is better to leave any nests alone, beecausee most of them arebeneficial to many of the plants in the region in which they live. They often farm/prey on the non-beneficial insects; that will destroy any of the plants that are being cultivated in your gardens; and they rarely attack humans, unless their nest has been attacked! I have had quite a few wasp nests, at odd places in my yard, and the wasps will usually try to avoid you, as much as you would want to avoid them! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Wish you well there.


Thanks Polly, the drops that I have now, are much better than the tell medication that I was using, mainly because it doesn't sting when it goes into my eye, and my eye no longer feels gritty, after the medication has been administered, so this medication is looking very promising for me! ????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Lovely! Your grand daughter and the sweater.


Thank you ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It's , Judi! I'm sure she will love it! xxxooo


She does love it, and I think that she drew all of her courage together, to ask if I would make her a stripey jacket, and there was no restrictions on the colours I could use! I think she expected me to say "No" to her! 
I'm actually half expecting to be told that she slept in it, and continued to wear it for the following 3 days and nights! One of her cousins did that when I made her a little Spiderman skirt and matching shirt, but in her defense, I think that child was only 3 or 4, at the time, and she absolutely loved Spiderman, and her mother & I wanted her to know that spiderman wasn't only for boys, girlscould like those type of things, also! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It's good to hear of your safe arrival. Hope you get a good long sleep now


I agree Pam! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think some tiburonmes it is better to leave any nests alone, beecausee most of them arebeneficial to many of the plants in the region in which they live. They often farm/prey on the non-beneficial insects; that will destroy any of the plants that are being cultivated in your gardens; and they rarely attack humans, unless their nest has been attacked! I have had quite a few wasp nests, at odd places in my yard, and the wasps will usually try to avoid you, as much as you would want to avoid them! ???? xoxoxo


Sadly, they don't avoid me, they hunt me down and sting me hard which usually results in an allergic reaction, bless them!! :sm25: :sm06: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Polly, the drops that I have now, are much better than the tell medication that I was using, mainly because it doesn't sting when it goes into my eye, and my eye no longer feels gritty, after the medication has been administered, so this medication is looking very promising for me! ????????xoxoxo


Everything crossed!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:15 am EDT and 28 degrees C, 82 degrees F The air con is on and staying on for the rest of this week as no rain is forecast to drive out the heat and humidity. I am staying inside and knitting as there is no place I can go anyways.
Our Covid numbers went up a little, but still under 200 new cases in this province. The rise was mostly due to the agricultural workers who have now agreed to testing. The worst cases are on one farm where the farmer did not quarantine them for two weeks like he agreed, and he threatened to get rid of any workers who got sick, also against his agreement. I hope he gets a few penalties for that.
We have a new case in this area stemmed from the Toronto-ite who tried to get onto Cobourg beach in a styrofoam boat. Apparently he was an asymptomatic carrier and one of the Coast Guard people who rescued him is now in hospital with Covid. And the other guard from the boat is in quarantine.
My LYS has a Joji Locatelli KAL starting July 1, so, of course, I cast on 3 projects. One is the Venezia shawl.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-shawl
I canÃ¢ÂÂt put this one down. The yarn colour is neutral blah but the yarn feels like a soft kitten and the lace is pretty.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> She does love it, and I think that she drew all of her courage together, to ask if I would make her a stripey jacket, and there was no restrictions on the colours I could use! I think she expected me to say "No" to her!
> I'm actually half expecting to be told that she slept in it, and continued to wear it for the following 3 days and nights! One of her cousins did that when I made her a little Spiderman skirt and matching shirt, but in her defense, I think that child was only 3 or 4, at the time, and she absolutely loved Spiderman, and her mother & I wanted her to know that spiderman wasn't only for boys, girlscould like those type of things, also! ???????? xoxoxo


Isn't it great when your creation becomes their treasure.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Polly, the drops that I have now, are much better than the tell medication that I was using, mainly because it doesn't sting when it goes into my eye, and my eye no longer feels gritty, after the medication has been administered, so this medication is looking very promising for me! ????????xoxoxo


I hope it continues to work well for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think sometimes it is better to leave any nests alone, beecausee most of them arebeneficial to many of the plants in the region in which they live. They often farm/prey on the non-beneficial insects; that will destroy any of the plants that are being cultivated in your gardens; and they rarely attack humans, unless their nest has been attacked! I have had quite a few wasp nests, at odd places in my yard, and the wasps will usually try to avoid you, as much as you would want to avoid them! ???? xoxoxo


We had a bee swarm on one of our trees at our old house. We called a beekeeper friend of ours and he came to have a look. He said that the new queen was in the centre of the swarm and the place that they had stopped was too exposed so they would be moving on soon. He was right.
We've also had Italian bees make a nest at the top of our house. Italians make a single comb. And their swarms are not large. They also like moving frequently. After weathering one winter on the front of our house, they moved to the neighbours house for a year, then they moved again.
All the while that they had the nest on our house and the neighbours, we didn't have a single sting.
We did have problems with ground dwelling condo wasps. When mum dug up the garden where they had their burrow, she was stung multiple times and had her anaphylactic shock episode. We had professionals get rid of that burrow and have not put a garden back in the same place.
We have black dauber wasps make clay tubes around the windows. They lay a single egg in each tube, stuff in a caterpillar and seal it up. Their larva hatches and eats the caterpillar for their first meal. They haven't stung us even though we go in and out the door and open and close the awnings over the windows.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Apparently it has been one of the wettest Junes on record. The garden is loving it especially the fruit and veg.
> 
> Pam, glad you arrived safely, hope you get some rest now.
> 
> Off to see a friend this morning and then crafting this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Happy Tuesday.
And we have the ground cracking over here because we haven't had enough rain. DD has to water the garden every night.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's good to hear of your safe arrival. Hope you get a good long sleep now


Thank you. I did -- about 9 hours solid. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, the sun did try but gave up. Off out into the big wide world this morning, opticians and shopping then will scuttle back home, still not comfortable about going out and about, and that will be my day. You all have a good one. Don't work too hard Pam. xx


Stay safe. Yell at the people who get too close. That helps me with my FOGO (fear of going out).


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Be very careful. My almost-grandfather was stung while in his fruit tree when I was a child and one side of his head turned purple. I'm not sure how he survived.


I'm all for letting them be unless they are interfering. Susan's won't let her open her windows so that is interfering. But call in the professionals.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> i think I forgot to post this photo yesterday, so here it is now! A very stripey jacket fot one of my very unique grand-daughters, they are all so different, even to their siblings.


Your granddaughter is getting tall. She looks great in your sweater.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, the sun did try but gave up. Off out into the big wide world this morning, opticians and shopping then will scuttle back home, still not comfortable about going out and about, and that will be my day. You all have a good one. Don't work too hard Pam. xx


I hope your appointment and outing goes well. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Judi. We actually left Arizona at 5:15 Saturday night and arrived here in Seattle at 2:15 this morning. I only slept about 2 hours the hole trip, so am a bit exhausted today. Mr Ric and DS took turns driving and sleeping. I kept whoever's was driving company. Thankfully the trip went fairly smoothly. Had great weather, too. Lots to do here. xxxooo


I'm glad that you are back and safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Logging off. Mum is home with a new rug that I must put in place.
Have a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Apparently it has been one of the wettest Junes on record. The garden is loving it especially the fruit and veg.
> 
> Pam, glad you arrived safely, hope you get some rest now.
> 
> Off to see a friend this morning and then crafting this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


I did, thank you! I hope you have a fun time with your friend this morning and the crafting later. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad you got there safely, hope you enjoy catching up with friends, family and LYS!!! xxxx


Thank you. Still have to be very careful when out and about. Face masks are mandatory in public places in this state, but have been wearing them for awhile so that's not a bother. May be getting together with a couple friends tomorrow in a park and social distancing. That will be great. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, I think this one will work, as there has been no pain since my little darling put my first drops in, at about midday! He is such a sweet person????, and has become almost perfect at putting eye medications into my eye, at least he is good at getting them in my eyes! ???????? xoxoxo


That's so great to hear, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that you are back and safe.


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. A bit drippy here this morning and 55F. A bit chilly for us, but not too bad. Not much planned today except to head to the local grocery for a few supplies we need here. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's just starting to drizzle, I seem to have had an incident free day today. I went to Wendy's his afternoon, and hike I was out Lynn txt to see if she ours call round. I said no co I was in red red and I'd phone her tonight perhaps mak plans for Wednesday or Thursday. Wendy says she's had he letter from the government saying that she can come out of isolation a little bit in August. In her garden. I'm saying nothing????We've SD'd in her garden for weeks now. I look forward to going there and she loves me going. 


It's sue birthday ody. She tied to ignore my phone calls to sing o he,but I got one up on her....I recorded holy bit hey o ou on watts app to her. Xxx they've just text to say they've had a Loverly walk today and I wouldn't be surprised if fish and chips and ice cream down the beach was on their menus. 

That's all I've got or today but I love yawl. I'll catchup


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's just starting to drizzle, I seem to have had an incident free day today. I went to Wendy's his afternoon, and hike I was out Lynn txt to see if she ours call round. I said no co I was in red red and I'd phone her tonight perhaps mak plans for Wednesday or Thursday. Wendy says she's had he letter from the government saying that she can come out of isolation a little bit in August. In her garden. I'm saying nothing????We've SD'd in her garden for weeks now. I look forward to going there and she loves me going.
> 
> It's sue birthday ody. She tied to ignore my phone calls to sing o he,but I got one up on her....I recorded holy bit hey o ou on watts app to her. Xxx they've just text to say they've had a Loverly walk today and I wouldn't be surprised if fish and chips and ice cream down the beach was on their menus.
> 
> That's all I've got or today but I love yawl. I'll catchup


I e just reD again this stupid message I've written. And prescribed writing is useless. The too many o I'm not editing it


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Glad you got some answers about the buzzing things Susan and hopefully they'll all buzz off soon!! :sm23: xxxx


Honey bees won't harm you. Wasps are a different matter.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> i think I forgot to post this photo yesterday, so here it is now! A very stripey jacket fot one of my very unique grand-daughters, they are all so different, even to their siblings.


Beautifully colourful and she seems to like it. Well done.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> She does love it, and I think that she drew all of her courage together, to ask if I would make her a stripey jacket, and there was no restrictions on the colours I could use! I think she expected me to say "No" to her!
> I'm actually half expecting to be told that she slept in it, and continued to wear it for the following 3 days and nights! One of her cousins did that when I made her a little Spiderman skirt and matching shirt, but in her defense, I think that child was only 3 or 4, at the time, and she absolutely loved Spiderman, and her mother & I wanted her to know that spiderman wasn't only for boys, girlscould like those type of things, also! ???????? xoxoxo


I think she just might!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:15 am EDT and 28 degrees C, 82 degrees F The air con is on and staying on for the rest of this week as no rain is forecast to drive out the heat and humidity. I am staying inside and knitting as there is no place I can go anyways.
> Our Covid numbers went up a little, but still under 200 new cases in this province. The rise was mostly due to the agricultural workers who have now agreed to testing. The worst cases are on one farm where the farmer did not quarantine them for two weeks like he agreed, and he threatened to get rid of any workers who got sick, also against his agreement. I hope he gets a few penalties for that.
> We have a new case in this area stemmed from the Toronto-ite who tried to get onto Cobourg beach in a styrofoam boat. Apparently he was an asymptomatic carrier and one of the Coast Guard people who rescued him is now in hospital with Covid. And the other guard from the boat is in quarantine.
> My LYS has a Joji Locatelli KAL starting July 1, so, of course, I cast on 3 projects. One is the Venezia shawl.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-shawl
> I canÃ¢ÂÂt put this one down. The yarn colour is neutral blah but the yarn feels like a soft kitten and the lace is pretty.


That looks great; all so friendly.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Honey bees won't harm you. Wasps are a different matter.


Yes, it was the wasps to which I was referring, nasty evil things. I don't care what insects they eat in the garden, I detest them!! Xxxx ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hope your appointment and outing goes well. xxxooo


All done and safely home, at least I hope i'm safe, wore my mask and all the optician staff were kitted up but none of the customers who came wore them. The supermarket was as bad so got done in there and came home quick. Decided I'm not really ready to face the world yet. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> All done and safely home, at least I hope i'm safe, wore my mask and all the optician staff were kitted up but none of the customers who came wore them. The supermarket was as bad so got done in there and came home quick. Decided I'm not really ready to face the world yet. xx


Well done! When do you get your new spex? Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, it was the wasps to which I was referring, nasty evil things. I don't care what insects they eat in the garden, I detest them!! Xxxx ????


I agree. They don't seem to have any useful purpose or redeemable features.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well done! When do you get your new spex? Xxxx


Two weeks, so will have to brave the outside world again. xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> All done and safely home, at least I hope i'm safe, wore my mask and all the optician staff were kitted up but none of the customers who came wore them. The supermarket was as bad so got done in there and came home quick. Decided I'm not really ready to face the world yet. xx


You might see things changing by the fall. Today Toronto has made masks mandatory for everyone in public buildings. xoxo


----------



## Islander

I went out for the first time in a year. I wasn't ready to go where other people were, only the gas station. Mr J was in the car only. I don't think we will be doing it again as it's too hard on him now. Like June it seemed I was the only person wearing a mask. I did get gassed up, should last me another year! Price is going up $1.40.9.


----------



## Islander

Woody has a food allergy, we've been working on it a few months. His current duck diet isn't helping him and he's back to scratching. Hopefully he will improve as he's on prednisone for a little while. We will try him on a different food, probably rabbit. His neck is raw from scratching and I fashioned a soft "pamper" collar instead of the traditional cone. He doesn't mind it and only wants Bently to think some cats are mistreated. Don't you believe it Bentley he loves it! I would rather he scratch the daylights out of a diaper than himself. A newborn pamper with velcro tabs makes fitting a breeze, a fashionable accessory that any well dressed modern cat would be proud to wear on a catwalk! :sm23:


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> All done and safely home, at least I hope i'm safe, wore my mask and all the optician staff were kitted up but none of the customers who came wore them. The supermarket was as bad so got done in there and came home quick. Decided I'm not really ready to face the world yet. xx[/
> 
> I don't understand not wearing a mask when it's proven to help. Hope you are well. Better safe than sorry as the old saying goes.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, I think this one will work, as there has been no pain since my little darling put my first drops in, at about midday! He is such a sweet person????, and has become almost perfect at putting eye medications into my eye, at least he is good at getting them in my eyes! ???????? xoxoxo


Good news. I'm so glad for you.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I'm only continuing a tradition that my Maternal Grandma (I don't know if it went further back than her, but I suspect it did), did when mum, & dad, bad the first of their family of 6, and mum continued it when the first of her 18 grand children arrived, and was even still able to make someting for her first great grand child! She wasn't able to continue making items, for the following great grands, because she became to ill, and lost a lot of things that she used to be able to do! ????


That is a great tradition. Those will be happy memories for ever. 
My aunt made ski sweaters but no one else is artsy. She gave me some yarn and a basic sweater pattern. I taught myself to knit and crochet with string. We were so poor. She thought I was doing it wrong because she never saw continental and I did that type without knowing what it was. Mom sewed and put pockets on dress shirts for a living. She taught me sewing on a treadle singer sewing machine. I hand sewed doll clothes and wore jumpers I made.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Woody has a food allergy, we've been working on it a few months. His current duck diet isn't helping him and he's back to scratching. Hopefully he will improve as he's on prednisone for a little while. We will try him on a different food, probably rabbit. His neck is raw from scratching and I fashioned a soft "pamper" collar instead of the traditional cone. He doesn't mind it and only wants Bently to think some cats are mistreated. Don't you believe it Bentley he loves it! I would rather he scratch the daylights out of a diaper than himself. A newborn pamper with velcro tabs makes fitting a breeze, a fashionable accessory that any well dressed modern cat would be proud to wear on a catwalk! :sm23:


That is sooo clever!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Woody has a food allergy, we've been working on it a few months. His current duck diet isn't helping him and he's back to scratching. Hopefully he will improve as he's on prednisone for a little while. We will try him on a different food, probably rabbit. His neck is raw from scratching and I fashioned a soft "Âpamper" collar instead of the traditional cone. He doesn't mind it and only wants Bently to think some cats are mistreated. Don't you believe it Bentley he loves it! I would rather he scratch the daylights out of a diaper than himself. A newborn pamper with velcro tabs makes fitting a breeze, a fashionable accessory that any well dressed modern cat would be proud to wear on a catwalk! :sm23:


Poor Woody. He looks annoyed in the first photo but quite pleased with himself in the second. Bentley sends him lots of purrs and chirps.

Not venturing far myself, it's a scary world out there.

Lots of love to you and John xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Goo morning from a dry and bright Surrey. The sun is trying to come òut. Visited a friend yesterday, first time out in the car alone since lockdown, but the roads were quiet and only took 15 mins.

Going to us up all my tiny fabric scraps to make a patchwork cushion cover. Will need over 700 hexagons. It may take some time.

Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Hi Trish & Mav! Wishing you a very happy Canada Day!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:15 am EDT and 28 degrees C, 82 degrees F The air con is on and staying on for the rest of this week as no rain is forecast to drive out the heat and humidity. I am staying inside and knitting as there is no place I can go anyways.
> Our Covid numbers went up a little, but still under 200 new cases in this province. The rise was mostly due to the agricultural workers who have now agreed to testing. The worst cases are on one farm where the farmer did not quarantine them for two weeks like he agreed, and he threatened to get rid of any workers who got sick, also against his agreement. I hope he gets a few penalties for that.
> We have a new case in this area stemmed from the Toronto-ite who tried to get onto Cobourg beach in a styrofoam boat. Apparently he was an asymptomatic carrier and one of the Coast Guard people who rescued him is now in hospital with Covid. And the other guard from the boat is in quarantine.
> My LYS has a Joji Locatelli KAL starting July 1, so, of course, I cast on 3 projects. One is the Venezia shawl.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-shawl
> I canÃ¢ÂÂt put this one down. The yarn colour is neutral blah but the yarn feels like a soft kitten and the lace is pretty.


Lovely pictures, what a great way to meet up and knit!!! Another couple of examples of selfish people spreading Covid 19. I feel sorry for the farmers but this isn't a jolly for anyone! That shawl is so pretty and just asking to be Venezia!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We had a bee swarm on one of our trees at our old house. We called a beekeeper friend of ours and he came to have a look. He said that the new queen was in the centre of the swarm and the place that they had stopped was too exposed so they would be moving on soon. He was right.
> We've also had Italian bees make a nest at the top of our house. Italians make a single comb. And their swarms are not large. They also like moving frequently. After weathering one winter on the front of our house, they moved to the neighbours house for a year, then they moved again.
> All the while that they had the nest on our house and the neighbours, we didn't have a single sting.
> We did have problems with ground dwelling condo wasps. When mum dug up the garden where they had their burrow, she was stung multiple times and had her anaphylactic shock episode. We had professionals get rid of that burrow and have not put a garden back in the same place.
> We have black dauber wasps make clay tubes around the windows. They lay a single egg in each tube, stuff in a caterpillar and seal it up. Their larva hatches and eats the caterpillar for their first meal. They haven't stung us even though we go in and out the door and open and close the awnings over the windows.


I've never heard of ground dwelling wasps or black dauber wasps so kindly keep them over there, if you don't mind!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I went out for the first time in a year. I wasn't ready to go where other people were, only the gas station. Mr J was in the car only. I don't think we will be doing it again as it's too hard on him now. Like June it seemed I was the only person wearing a mask. I did get gassed up, should last me another year! Price is going up $1.40.9.


I can imagine how weird that would have felt after a year of not going out and I can also imagine how hard that would have been on John. But, you did it, so well done! Now stay home, safe!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Woody has a food allergy, we've been working on it a few months. His current duck diet isn't helping him and he's back to scratching. Hopefully he will improve as he's on prednisone for a little while. We will try him on a different food, probably rabbit. His neck is raw from scratching and I fashioned a soft "pamper" collar instead of the traditional cone. He doesn't mind it and only wants Bently to think some cats are mistreated. Don't you believe it Bentley he loves it! I would rather he scratch the daylights out of a diaper than himself. A newborn pamper with velcro tabs makes fitting a breeze, a fashionable accessory that any well dressed modern cat would be proud to wear on a catwalk! :sm23:


Hahaha! I think Woody looks very chic, you'd never know it was a nappy and if it stops the scratching, it will be worth the dirty looks he might give you! Very innovative, good thinking!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> That is a great tradition. Those will be happy memories for ever.
> My aunt made ski sweaters but no one else is artsy. She gave me some yarn and a basic sweater pattern. I taught myself to knit and crochet with string. We were so poor. She thought I was doing it wrong because she never saw continental and I did that type without knowing what it was. Mom sewed and put pockets on dress shirts for a living. She taught me sewing on a treadle singer sewing machine. I hand sewed doll clothes and wore jumpers I made.


I also learned to sew on my mum's treadle Singer!! All fun and games until the treadle comes down hard on your toe!!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from an unsettled London! Alternate bright sunshine and black clouds. Have arranged to meet DD for a social distancing walk this afternoon so I hope the heavens don't open on us!! I finished the puzzle, all 1000 pieces and I miss it now so may get another one to keep me out of mischief!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Woody has a food allergy, we've been working on it a few months. His current duck diet isn't helping him and he's back to scratching. Hopefully he will improve as he's on prednisone for a little while. We will try him on a different food, probably rabbit. His neck is raw from scratching and I fashioned a soft "pamper" collar instead of the traditional cone. He doesn't mind it and only wants Bently to think some cats are mistreated. Don't you believe it Bentley he loves it! I would rather he scratch the daylights out of a diaper than himself. A newborn pamper with velcro tabs makes fitting a breeze, a fashionable accessory that any well dressed modern cat would be proud to wear on a catwalk! :sm23:


Not sure by his expression that he's that chuffed about wearing it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I've never heard of ground dwelling wasps or black dauber wasps so kindly keep them over there, if you don't mind!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


Unfortunately we do have ground wasps or bees not sure which now that nest in lawns so no problems for you. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an unsettled London! Alternate bright sunshine and black clouds. Have arranged to meet DD for a social distancing walk this afternoon so I hope the heavens don't open on us!! I finished the puzzle, all 1000 pieces and I miss it now so may get another one to keep me out of mischief!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Well done, it's lovely especially the third one in. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from cloudy but dry so far Norfolk. Been busy in the kitchen, my own fault really as when I ordered some chicken breasts didn't look at the weight so ended up with 4 big ones. Have made roulade with two of them and have poached the other two in chicken stock, will leave those over night, have fried up some bacon so will mince them together tomorrow mix with mashed potatoes and put them in the freezer. Will be great with a fried or poached egg on top and quick and easy. This afternoon after cooking dinner propose to do nothing but sit and knit. Have a good day. Behave and if you can't behave be careful. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from cloudy but dry so far Norfolk. Been busy in the kitchen, my own fault really as when I ordered some chicken breasts didn't look at the weight so ended up with 4 big ones. Have made roulade with two of them and have poached the other two in chicken stock, will leave those over night, have fried up some bacon so will mince them together tomorrow mix with mashed potatoes and put them in the freezer. Will be great with a fried or poached egg on top and quick and easy. This afternoon after cooking dinner propose to do nothing but sit and knit. Have a good day. Behave and if you can't behave be careful. xx


It was still windy here this morning, but it is now a typical Worthing day. Bright, blue and sunny.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Canada Day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, it's lovely especially the third one in. xxxx


Going to pop up to The Works later on and buy another one!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from cloudy but dry so far Norfolk. Been busy in the kitchen, my own fault really as when I ordered some chicken breasts didn't look at the weight so ended up with 4 big ones. Have made roulade with two of them and have poached the other two in chicken stock, will leave those over night, have fried up some bacon so will mince them together tomorrow mix with mashed potatoes and put them in the freezer. Will be great with a fried or poached egg on top and quick and easy. This afternoon after cooking dinner propose to do nothing but sit and knit. Have a good day. Behave and if you can't behave be careful. xx


I'm going to behave - badly!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Going to pop up to The Works later on and buy another one!!! xxxx


Ha ha, you're hooked. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, you're hooked. xxxx


Just a bit!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Mevbb

Islander said:


> Woody has a food allergy, we've been working on it a few months. His current duck diet isn't helping him and he's back to scratching. Hopefully he will improve as he's on prednisone for a little while. We will try him on a different food, probably rabbit. His neck is raw from scratching and I fashioned a soft "pamper" collar instead of the traditional cone. He doesn't mind it and only wants Bently to think some cats are mistreated. Don't you believe it Bentley he loves it! I would rather he scratch the daylights out of a diaper than himself. A newborn pamper with velcro tabs makes fitting a breeze, a fashionable accessory that any well dressed modern cat would be proud to wear on a catwalk! :sm23:


Poor kitty.


----------



## Mevbb

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:15 am EDT and 28 degrees C, 82 degrees F The air con is on and staying on for the rest of this week as no rain is forecast to drive out the heat and humidity. I am staying inside and knitting as there is no place I can go anyways.
> Our Covid numbers went up a little, but still under 200 new cases in this province. The rise was mostly due to the agricultural workers who have now agreed to testing. The worst cases are on one farm where the farmer did not quarantine them for two weeks like he agreed, and he threatened to get rid of any workers who got sick, also against his agreement. I hope he gets a few penalties for that.
> We have a new case in this area stemmed from the Toronto-ite who tried to get onto Cobourg beach in a styrofoam boat. Apparently he was an asymptomatic carrier and one of the Coast Guard people who rescued him is now in hospital with Covid. And the other guard from the boat is in quarantine.
> My LYS has a Joji Locatelli KAL starting July 1, so, of course, I cast on 3 projects. One is the Venezia shawl.
> 
> That's great.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-shawl
> I canÃ¢ÂÂt put this one down. The yarn colour is neutral blah but the yarn feels like a soft kitten and the lace is pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I also learned to sew on my mum's treadle Singer!! All fun and games until the treadle comes down hard on your toe!!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


I, too, learned to sew on my mom's treadle Singer. Started with doll clothes. First by hand and then the machine. I was around 6 or 7 at the time. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an unsettled London! Alternate bright sunshine and black clouds. Have arranged to meet DD for a social distancing walk this afternoon so I hope the heavens don't open on us!! I finished the puzzle, all 1000 pieces and I miss it now so may get another one to keep me out of mischief!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Well done on the puzzle! Enjoy your walk with your DD. I'm supposed to be meeting up in a nearby park with a couple of friends for a social distancing get together. We're all a bit nervous about the virus, so should be interesting. But, it will be great to see them. We'll all be masked up! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sisters, it's been a cooling day with little wind 14C but now it's raining. I haven't done much today. Helped marg and John help me to cut underneath the honeysuckle bush. It was hanging over my path and it got so I couldn't walk under it. It only too 5 mins for John to do with the chain saw and it's made a big difference to me. THANKYOU John and Margaret.

Lynn is coming tomorrow afternoon to SD. if it's fine we'll sit outside if not she will have to it in porch and I'll so on the stairs. Hope you're all ok. Stay safe. Luv y'all. I'm catching up xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Woody has a food allergy, we've been working on it a few months. His current duck diet isn't helping him and he's back to scratching. Hopefully he will improve as he's on prednisone for a little while. We will try him on a different food, probably rabbit. His neck is raw from scratching and I fashioned a soft "pamper" collar instead of the traditional cone. He doesn't mind it and only wants Bently to think some cats are mistreated. Don't you believe it Bentley he loves it! I would rather he scratch the daylights out of a diaper than himself. A newborn pamper with velcro tabs makes fitting a breeze, a fashionable accessory that any well dressed modern cat would be proud to wear on a catwalk! :sm23:


And I see Mickey Mouse is on it...... One spoilt cat xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Woody. He looks annoyed in the first photo but quite pleased with himself in the second. Bentley sends him lots of purrs and chirps.
> 
> Not venturing far myself, it's a scary world out there.
> 
> Lots of love to you and John xxxxx


Does our Bentley like Mickey Mouse ? Because he's a bit spoilt just like woody. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Goo morning from a dry and bright Surrey. The sun is trying to come òut. Visited a friend yesterday, first time out in the car alone since lockdown, but the roads were quiet and only took 15 mins.
> 
> Going to us up all my tiny fabric scraps to make a patchwork cushion cover. Will need over 700 hexagons. It may take some time.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


You don't believe in doing jobs by half do you ????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an unsettled London! Alternate bright sunshine and black clouds. Have arranged to meet DD for a social distancing walk this afternoon so I hope the heavens don't open on us!! I finished the puzzle, all 1000 pieces and I miss it now so may get another one to keep me out of mischief!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Well done June. I gave up on mine.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Going to pop up to The Works later on and buy another one!!! xxxx


Do you buy them from the charity shop. You can pick them up here for about $2


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Woody. He looks annoyed in the first photo but quite pleased with himself in the second. Bentley sends him lots of purrs and chirps.
> 
> Not venturing far myself, it's a scary world out there.
> 
> Lots of love to you and John xxxxx


Thanks Bentley.. Mama's lap sure is comfortable isn't it! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish & Mav! Wishing you a very happy Canada Day!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you June.. did you get your Maple Leaf earrings in Victoria? xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I've never heard of ground dwelling wasps or black dauber wasps so kindly keep them over there, if you don't mind!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


Oh yes.. they are evil, you never know when they will swarm, so watch out. Had one colony in a leaf pile that built a huge condo complex inside it.. we were told to stay away and that the first few frosts would kill the workers and the queen would fly off to find another place with her handmaidens. It was true, she did.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I can imagine how weird that would have felt after a year of not going out and I can also imagine how hard that would have been on John. But, you did it, so well done! Now stay home, safe!! xxxx


He' still very affectionate with it on. When the prednisone kicks in he will be able to have it off. I've no urge to go out again, even outside.. I'm afraid I might get lost in my wild garden! :sm04: xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an unsettled London! Alternate bright sunshine and black clouds. Have arranged to meet DD for a social distancing walk this afternoon so I hope the heavens don't open on us!! I finished the puzzle, all 1000 pieces and I miss it now so may get another one to keep me out of mischief!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good on you.. cute puzzle! xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from cloudy but dry so far Norfolk. Been busy in the kitchen, my own fault really as when I ordered some chicken breasts didn't look at the weight so ended up with 4 big ones. Have made roulade with two of them and have poached the other two in chicken stock, will leave those over night, have fried up some bacon so will mince them together tomorrow mix with mashed potatoes and put them in the freezer. Will be great with a fried or poached egg on top and quick and easy. This afternoon after cooking dinner propose to do nothing but sit and knit. Have a good day. Behave and if you can't behave be careful. xx


Have you ever tried Butter Chicken.. I love it. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> It was still windy here this morning, but it is now a typical Worthing day. Bright, blue and sunny.


Good morning Janet.. enjoy your :sm02: sunny day! xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Canada Day.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm going to behave - badly!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


I thought that was your normal behaviour... :sm04:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Well done on the puzzle! Enjoy your walk with your DD. I'm supposed to be meeting up in a nearby park with a couple of friends for a social distancing get together. We're all a bit nervous about the virus, so should be interesting. But, it will be great to see them. We'll all be masked up! xxxooo


Good that you are being careful, we don't want anything to happen to you.. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> And I see Mickey Mouse is on it...... One spoilt cat xx


He pretty well runs the house.. his way! :sm09: xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Have you ever tried Butter Chicken.. I love it. xoxo


No, will look it up. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well done on the puzzle! Enjoy your walk with your DD. I'm supposed to be meeting up in a nearby park with a couple of friends for a social distancing get together. We're all a bit nervous about the virus, so should be interesting. But, it will be great to see them. We'll all be masked up! xxxooo


So funny Pam, I was waiting in the car park for Sam and decided to look at my phone. 9 missed calls from her!!! Apparently, she forgot that Matt had gone to see his mum in the car until she opened the front door and there _was_ no car!! We have put the meet up off until tomorrow, just as well because it started to rain - hard!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning Janet.. enjoy your :sm02: sunny day! xoxoxox


At 5.32 it is still hot and sunny. I'm just being lazy.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> At 5.32 it is still hot and sunny. I'm just being lazy.


I'm sorry about your rain June, but at least it didn't ruin an outing for you.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good that you are being careful, we don't want anything to happen to you.. xoxoxo


Thank you. I'm looking forward to seeing them. It's been way too long. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Do you buy them from the charity shop. You can pick them up here for about $2


You can do but they are so popular here that they're in the shop and straight out again. I've just bought another one from The Works and I'll sell it on eBay when I'm done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Thank you June.. did you get your Maple Leaf earrings in Victoria? xoxoxox


I can't remember!! I do love them though and will try to remember to wear them more often! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So funny Pam, I was waiting in the car park for Sam and decided to look at my phone. 9 missed calls from her!!! Apparently, she forgot that Matt had gone to see his mum in the car until she opened the front door and there _was_ no car!! We have put the meet up off until tomorrow, just as well because it started to rain - hard!! :sm23: xxxx


That is funny and sounds like something I would do. Enjoy your walk with her tomorrow. It wouldn't have been much fun today in the rain. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I thought that was your normal behaviour... :sm04:


I do what I can!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You can do but they are so popular here that they're in the shop and straight out again. I've just bought another one from The Works and I'll sell it on eBay when I'm done!! xxxx


What's the picture this time? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry about your rain June, but at least it didn't ruin an outing for you.


It will probably try and ruin it again tomorrow!!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I do what I can!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


She knows you so well.xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> No, will look it up. xx


It's not really spicy, you can up or down it to your liking. Even omit a spice if you don't have it like fenugreek or cardamon..replace with more ginger.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I can't remember!! I do love them though and will try to remember to wear them more often! xxxx


I will put my dragonfly earrings on today to honour your visit here. oxoxox


----------



## Islander

It's very quiet here, everyone is encouraged to have Canada Day at home.. the fire trucks are driving through town with their sirens a-blazing... boys just wanna have fun! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I will put my dragonfly earrings on today to honour your visit here. oxoxox


????????❤xxxxxxxx

.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's very quiet here, everyone is encouraged to have Canada Day at home.. the fire trucks are driving through town with their sirens a-blazing... boys just wanna have fun! xoxox


No fun having a fire truck if you can't play with the sirens!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It's not really spicy, you can up or down it to your liking. Even omit a spice if you don't have it like fenugreek or cardamon..replace with more ginger.


DH wouldn't eat it I don't think and there are tomatoes in it which puts me off. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Happy Canada Day from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 pm and 35c, 95f. It is supposed to be in the 30s for the next week. The air con is on. 
We were supposed to have thunderstorms this afternoon so we didn’t go to my sister’s house, but the storms never materialized.
We had a parade of fire trucks and police through our subdivision around midday. Fireworks are outlawed during the pandemic so there shouldn’t be any tonight.
Smokey-mama cat got attacked by the mean stray while she was laying on the sidewalk in front of our house, but other than peeing and pooing herself, she looks ok. Mum is talking about putting out her live trap and catching the stray because this is not the first time that he has attacked her.
I’ve been sitting in the chill knitting, but mum went for a ride around Rice Lake, a shallow glacial depression lake about 20 minutes to the north of us so she could take some pictures. Mum likes the heat and keeps trying to convince me that I should become a lizard and soak it in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> DH wouldn't eat it I don't think and there are tomatoes in it which puts me off. xx :sm16:


It's like a rose sauce. One of our favourites.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No fun having a fire truck if you can't play with the sirens!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


And our firefighters in Port Hope are volunteers so almost everyone in town knows at least one fireman.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So funny Pam, I was waiting in the car park for Sam and decided to look at my phone. 9 missed calls from her!!! Apparently, she forgot that Matt had gone to see his mum in the car until she opened the front door and there _was_ no car!! We have put the meet up off until tomorrow, just as well because it started to rain - hard!! :sm23: xxxx


I hope it doesn't rain for you tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> He' still very affectionate with it on. When the prednisone kicks in he will be able to have it off. I've no urge to go out again, even outside.. I'm afraid I might get lost in my wild garden! :sm04: xoxox


Fluffy used to be on prednisone for allergies too. We got rid of everything plastic, including some plastic buckets downstairs that he used to sleep on, and his allergies cleared up.
It's worth a try.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Oh yes.. they are evil, you never know when they will swarm, so watch out. Had one colony in a leaf pile that built a huge condo complex inside it.. we were told to stay away and that the first few frosts would kill the workers and the queen would fly off to find another place with her handmaidens. It was true, she did.


After mums anaphylactic episode, we didn't want to take the chance and had the colony removed. We did have a bumble bee colony in a pile of wood beside one of the sheds when we took something apart and didn't clean the wood up right away, but the fuzzy bumbles were never a problem. Even when we accidentally moved some Wood before we knew the colony was there, they only swarmed but did not sting. They went away on their own a few weeks later.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Thank you June.. did you get your Maple Leaf earrings in Victoria? xoxoxox


I think it was that shop at the harbour in Nanaimo, after we walked off the Nanaimo bars and ended up down at the harbour, but I could be wrong.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Well done June. I gave up on mine.


I stick with the virtual puzzles, then I don't lose the pieces.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello sisters, it's been a cooling day with little wind 14C but now it's raining. I haven't done much today. Helped marg and John help me to cut underneath the honeysuckle bush. It was hanging over my path and it got so I couldn't walk under it. It only too 5 mins for John to do with the chain saw and it's made a big difference to me. THANKYOU John and Margaret.
> 
> Lynn is coming tomorrow afternoon to SD. if it's fine we'll sit outside if not she will have to it in porch and I'll so on the stairs. Hope you're all ok. Stay safe. Luv y'all. I'm catching up xx


Thank you JJohn and Margaret from me. We've been talking out some of the dead lilacs a little at a time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Well done on the puzzle! Enjoy your walk with your DD. I'm supposed to be meeting up in a nearby park with a couple of friends for a social distancing get together. We're all a bit nervous about the virus, so should be interesting. But, it will be great to see them. We'll all be masked up! xxxooo


Have a good, safe meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm going to behave - badly!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


Wouldn't expect otherwise.????


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Canada Day.


Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from cloudy but dry so far Norfolk. Been busy in the kitchen, my own fault really as when I ordered some chicken breasts didn't look at the weight so ended up with 4 big ones. Have made roulade with two of them and have poached the other two in chicken stock, will leave those over night, have fried up some bacon so will mince them together tomorrow mix with mashed potatoes and put them in the freezer. Will be great with a fried or poached egg on top and quick and easy. This afternoon after cooking dinner propose to do nothing but sit and knit. Have a good day. Behave and if you can't behave be careful. xx


Those potatoes do sound good.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an unsettled London! Alternate bright sunshine and black clouds. Have arranged to meet DD for a social distancing walk this afternoon so I hope the heavens don't open on us!! I finished the puzzle, all 1000 pieces and I miss it now so may get another one to keep me out of mischief!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Well done on the puzzle.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Those potatoes do sound good.


Will see how it goes tomorrow. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hahaha! I think Woody looks very chic, you'd never know it was a nappy and if it stops the scratching, it will be worth the dirty looks he might give you! Very innovative, good thinking!!xxxx


I agree.????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish & Mav! Wishing you a very happy Canada Day!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you for the wishes.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Goo morning from a dry and bright Surrey. The sun is trying to come òut. Visited a friend yesterday, first time out in the car alone since lockdown, but the roads were quiet and only took 15 mins.
> 
> Going to us up all my tiny fabric scraps to make a patchwork cushion cover. Will need over 700 hexagons. It may take some time.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Happy Wednesday.
Thanks a lot of hexagons.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Woody has a food allergy, we've been working on it a few months. His current duck diet isn't helping him and he's back to scratching. Hopefully he will improve as he's on prednisone for a little while. We will try him on a different food, probably rabbit. His neck is raw from scratching and I fashioned a soft "pamper" collar instead of the traditional cone. He doesn't mind it and only wants Bently to think some cats are mistreated. Don't you believe it Bentley he loves it! I would rather he scratch the daylights out of a diaper than himself. A newborn pamper with velcro tabs makes fitting a breeze, a fashionable accessory that any well dressed modern cat would be proud to wear on a catwalk! :sm23:


I'm thinking the bottom picture is before and the top one is after judging from the state of the diaper. I hope I remember this idea if any of my kitties need their neck protected.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I went out for the first time in a year. I wasn't ready to go where other people were, only the gas station. Mr J was in the car only. I don't think we will be doing it again as it's too hard on him now. Like June it seemed I was the only person wearing a mask. I did get gassed up, should last me another year! Price is going up $1.40.9.


Our price is back under $1 per litre. But it will go up as more people get on the road.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> All done and safely home, at least I hope i'm safe, wore my mask and all the optician staff were kitted up but none of the customers who came wore them. The supermarket was as bad so got done in there and came home quick. Decided I'm not really ready to face the world yet. xx


I'm seeing a lot of people ditching the masks here too. We have only had 18 cases in our county and all of those were from travel or Toronto-ites coming to Cobourg, so people are getting lax/lazy/careless.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now, mum is signalling that she wants me to do something.
Everyone have a great day/night.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I think it was that shop at the harbour in Nanaimo, after we walked off the Nanaimo bars and ended up down at the harbour, but I could be wrong.


Yes, that's it. I got some earrings there, too, and maple leaf ones at another location we stopped at on one of our journeys. ????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I stick with the virtual puzzles, then I don't lose the pieces.


Me, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Have a good, safe meetup.


We did. It was wonderful to see them both!!! ????????xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hope you get a good result and enough help!! xxxx


Thanks June, not sure if I have posted this before, but oh well ...... here we go again????????! I am having very good results from my new medications, new eye drops have stopped the pain, and dont sting when they go in my eye, and the tablet, Serc, has totally stopped the hissing & screeching sounds that I was having continuously, but had become worse in the last few months ..... *and now I only have the regular sounds * that most other people hear! Now I would like to find help, for all of those who have Industrial Deafness, which I don't think my medication would help. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Everything crossed!! Xxxx


Thanks June, your " everything Crossed", helped immensely, now I can see, and hear with a whole heap less discomfort! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sadly, they don't avoid me, they hunt me down and sting me hard which usually results in an allergic reaction, bless them!! :sm25: :sm06: :sm14: xxxx


Sorry to hear that June, both for you and the wasps, unless they are the ones that don't do the good things that benefit your garden! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, your " everything Crossed", helped immensely, now I can see, and hear with a whole heap less discomfort! ???????? xoxoxo


Thank you goodness for that!! So happy for you, Judi!!! :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:15 am EDT and 28 degrees C, 82 degrees F The air con is on and staying on for the rest of this week as no rain is forecast to drive out the heat and humidity. I am staying inside and knitting as there is no place I can go anyways.
> Our Covid numbers went up a little, but still under 200 new cases in this province. The rise was mostly due to the agricultural workers who have now agreed to testing. The worst cases are on one farm where the farmer did not quarantine them for two weeks like he agreed, and he threatened to get rid of any workers who got sick, also against his agreement. I hope he gets a few penalties for that.
> We have a new case in this area stemmed from the Toronto-ite who tried to get onto Cobourg beach in a styrofoam boat. Apparently he was an asymptomatic carrier and one of the Coast Guard people who rescued him is now in hospital with Covid. And the other guard from the boat is in quarantine.
> My LYS has a Joji Locatelli KAL starting July 1, so, of course, I cast on 3 projects. One is the Venezia shawl.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-shawl
> I can't put this one down. The yarn colour is neutral blah but the yarn feels like a soft kitten and the lace is pretty.


I also hope that person gets some penalties, but I hope they are not soft penalties, but something that makes him realise exactly how much damage he could have caused; especially when there are regions around the world, where Could ison the rise again, and one of those places the State of Victoria here, and their hout has had to lockdown about 36 suburbs in Melbourne, simply because those areas have not paid attention to the rules of life now, and are affecting each other, as well as possibly his family! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Isn't it great when your creation becomes their treasure.


It is wonderful, especially when the other feeling about things Grandma has made, is HORROR, and "do I have to wear that" ...... which I have unfortunately seen demonstrated, by 2 of my nieces, about beautiful jumpers that their grandmother made for them! My girls received the same sort of gift, that year, but my girls loved their jumpers! The 2 nieces nevergot another gift from their grandmother again, and I dont think they even noticed! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. I did -- about 9 hours solid. xxxooo


That is a decent sleep, did you feel totally better after that sleep, or did you need another long sleep , that night, just to fix the effects of the deprivision of sleep, during the trip up to your destination!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Stay safe. Yell at the people who get too close. That helps me with my FOGO (fear of going out).


That is a good way to say it, does FOGO affect many people in your Region? I don't have FOGO because His type of living is how I like to live; we only go out when we need to, and I have always been like that, so things are no different for me. DH will go out on his bike when he needs to, otherwise we stay in!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> That is a decent sleep, did you feel totally better after that sleep, or did you need another long sleep , that night, just to fix the effects of the deprivision of sleep, during the trip up to your destination!???????? xoxoxo


I slept a good 7 hours Monday night here and pretty much caught up. According to DS, I was getting very rummy the last few hours of the drive and definitely needed the sleep. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Your granddaughter is getting tall. She looks great in your sweater.


Thanks Mav, it was exactly as she wanted it, and I had to make longer than her original length, because she had a growth spurt before I finished it!xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Beautifully colourful and she seems to like it. Well done.


Thank you, I think that is the last one I will make, unless I just decide who I will make a jacket for, then just give it to them, unless they do not want it, then I will donate it to somewhere, for the Winter Charities, for children who have little. I might begin doing that anyway, once I have completed the things that I have on my to do list! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

wrong answer to wrong post!????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> All done and safely home, at least I hope i'm safe, wore my mask and all the optician staff were kitted up but none of the customers who came wore them. The supermarket was as bad so got done in there and came home quick. Decided I'm not really ready to face the world yet. xx


At least you know that you will be safe, because of your protections. Are there any (or many) cases of COVID in Norfolk?
SA has just had a plane full of South Australians, land from India, and there are supposed to be more Australians to be rescued, then Quarantined, before they can return to their homes. The people who landed in Adelaide, are doing all of the procedures, and following the rules put in place for those repatriated from other countries, so they won't have to spend extra time in Quarantine, or fuld the expense of it themselves; but all of those who don't follow the rules, as they are doing in one of the states, will end up staying in Quarantine for 10 extra days, and I think they will have to foot the bill themselves, for the additional time!

For NSW, which borders Victoria, anyone who leaves Victoria and enters NSW, those people will have to pay for their own Quarantine, from now on. I think that is a good idea, and might actually make people aware that this Pandemic is real, the Virus is real, and they might just die if they get infected:- because there are a huge amount of people, who don't really believe that it is a real thing!

The S.A. and Victorian Border is still closed, it was supposed to open on Wednesday, but the Virus has made a comeback in 36 or more, Suburbs in Melbourne; so those suburbs are back in lockdown, and the authorities are expecting more to 
be added to the 'no go' zones!

Stay safe and Healthy, and abide by the rules, current and also any new ones, and hopefully the lime will come, when these last few months, and however long in the foreseeable this state of affairs continues, this WILL become a memory, as the Spanish flue, and many other illnesses have become; and hopefully each Country, regardless of whether they are landlocked, or an Island, will have a Protocol to be instantly set in Motion, as soon as there is news, or information, of an impending Pandemic!

Ok, I seem to have carried ona bit, so I will end this post now, and take a break! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Woody has a food allergy, we've been working on it a few months. His current duck diet isn't helping him and he's back to scratching. Hopefully he will improve as he's on prednisone for a little while. We will try him on a different food, probably rabbit. His neck is raw from scratching and I fashioned a soft "pamper" collar instead of the traditional cone. He doesn't mind it and only wants Bently to think some cats are mistreated. Don't you believe it Bentley he loves it! I would rather he scratch the daylights out of a diaper than himself. A newborn pamper with velcro tabs makes fitting a breeze, a fashionable accessory that any well dressed modern cat would be proud to wear on a catwalk! :sm23:


He is gorgeous, I hope the Predsol kicks in fairly quickly for him, so he doesn't need it for too long, but it might be necessary until the rawerears of scratched skin is closer to fully healed.

I had a little Blue kitten, when I was 20, he was a beautiful little boy, but somebody must have decided that they needed him more than I did, because he disappeared while I was at work one day, and no one knew anything about it, even tho they knew I had him. I never did find a cat the same colour as him!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Does our Bentley like Mickey Mouse ? Because he's a bit spoilt just like woody. Xx


Don't know about Mickey. But he keeps bringing mice in for us to play with!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I think it was that shop at the harbour in Nanaimo, after we walked off the Nanaimo bars and ended up down at the harbour, but I could be wrong.


Happy memories. I bought Trish some raven chocolate there. I think? X


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another rainy day in Surrey. Have tacked about 100 hexagons onto their papers. I might start joining a few today. No design just totally random.

Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> At least you know that you will be safe, because of your protections. Are there any (or many) cases of COVID in Norfolk?
> SA has just had a plane full of South Australians, land from India, and there are supposed to be more Australians to be rescued, then Quarantined, before they can return to their homes. The people who landed in Adelaide, are doing all of the procedures, and following the rules put in place for those repatriated from other countries, so they won't have to spend extra time in Quarantine, or fuld the expense of it themselves; but all of those who don't follow the rules, as they are doing in one of the states, will end up staying in Quarantine for 10 extra days, and I think they will have to foot the bill themselves, for the additional time!
> 
> For NSW, which borders Victoria, anyone who leaves Victoria and enters NSW, those people will have to pay for their own Quarantine, from now on. I think that is a good idea, and might actually make people aware that this Pandemic is real, the Virus is real, and they might just die if they get infected:- because there are a huge amount of people, who don't really believe that it is a real thing!
> 
> The S.A. and Victorian Border is still closed, it was supposed to open on Wednesday, but the Virus has made a comeback in 36 or more, Suburbs in Melbourne; so those suburbs are back in lockdown, and the authorities are expecting more to
> be added to the 'no go' zones!
> 
> Stay safe and Healthy, and abide by the rules, current and also any new ones, and hopefully the lime will come, when these last few months, and however long in the foreseeable this state of affairs continues, this WILL become a memory, as the Spanish flue, and many other illnesses have become; and hopefully each Country, regardless of whether they are landlocked, or an Island, will have a Protocol to be instantly set in Motion, as soon as there is news, or information, of an impending Pandemic!
> 
> Ok, I seem to have carried ona bit, so I will end this post now, and take a break! xoxoxo


Norfolk county hasn't had any deaths for four or five days but some of the counties around us still have them. Unfortunately Norfolk is a holiday destination with the beaches and the Norfolk Broads and judging by the lack of masks being worn when I went out Tuesday we're bound to have localised spikes here. I just keep away from those areas and don't go out unless I really have to. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but a lot of clouds around so don't know if it will last. Finished using up all the chicken, made a few batches of chicken and bacon potato cakes, most of destined for the freezer but have left some out to try tomorrow. Apart from getting dinner that's it for the day, so knitting here I come. Have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Norfolk county hasn't had any deaths for four or five days but some of the counties around us still have them. Unfortunately Norfolk is a holiday destination with the beaches and the Norfolk Broads and judging by the lack of masks being worn when I went out Tuesday we're bound to have localised spikes here. I just keep away from those areas and don't go out unless I really have to. xx


We feel like that here. I'm in no rush to go out. Enjoy your knitting x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:



> We feel like that here. I'm in no rush to go out. Enjoy your knitting x


Not sure I will ever be easy about going out until we have a proven vaccine. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> That is a great tradition. Those will be happy memories for ever.
> My aunt made ski sweaters but no one else is artsy. She gave me some yarn and a basic sweater pattern. I taught myself to knit and crochet with string. We were so poor. She thought I was doing it wrong because she never saw continental and I did that type without knowing what it was. Mom sewed and put pockets on dress shirts for a living. She taught me sewing on a treadle singer sewing machine.n I hand sewed doll clothes and wore jumpers I made.


You have talent, and tenacity; teaching yourself to knit, then making your own jumpers, are both things to be proud of! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What's the picture this time? xxxx


Not as nice, it's a cottage with the family tending to the garden, not very imaginative but as it was the last one in the shop.......!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Canada Day from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 pm and 35c, 95f. It is supposed to be in the 30s for the next week. The air con is on.
> We were supposed to have thunderstorms this afternoon so we didn't go to my sister's house, but the storms never materialized.
> We had a parade of fire trucks and police through our subdivision around midday. Fireworks are outlawed during the pandemic so there shouldn't be any tonight.
> Smokey-mama cat got attacked by the mean stray while she was laying on the sidewalk in front of our house, but other than peeing and pooing herself, she looks ok. Mum is talking about putting out her live trap and catching the stray because this is not the first time that he has attacked her.
> I've been sitting in the chill knitting, but mum went for a ride around Rice Lake, a shallow glacial depression lake about 20 minutes to the north of us so she could take some pictures. Mum likes the heat and keeps trying to convince me that I should become a lizard and soak it in.


Oh, poor puss, how frightened she must have been. Good idea to catch that varmint and re locate him somewhere far away!! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I think it was that shop at the harbour in Nanaimo, after we walked off the Nanaimo bars and ended up down at the harbour, but I could be wrong.


You have a good memory Mav and I believe you are quite right, I remember it clearly now!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our price is back under $1 per litre. But it will go up as more people get on the road.


Ours is about £1.09 per litre and 1 C$ is about 74p. Think we're being ripped off!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people ditching the masks here too. We have only had 18 cases in our county and all of those were from travel or Toronto-ites coming to Cobourg, so people are getting lax/lazy/careless.


I'm picking a some discarded masks that have, presumably come out of people rubbish. Ditch them responsibly please people!!! :sm14: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, not sure if I have posted this before, but oh well ...... here we go again????????! I am having very good results from my new medications, new eye drops have stopped the pain, and dont sting when they go in my eye, and the tablet, Serc, has totally stopped the hissing & screeching sounds that I was having continuously, but had become worse in the last few months ..... *and now I only have the regular sounds * that most other people hear! Now I would like to find help, for all of those who have Industrial Deafness, which I don't think my medication would help. ???????? xoxoxo


That's great news Judi, I hope the meds keep working for as long as you need them!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, your " everything Crossed", helped immensely, now I can see, and hear with a whole heap less discomfort! ???????? xoxoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is a good way to say it, does FOGO affect many people in your Region? I don't have FOGO because His type of living is how I like to live; we only go out when we need to, and I have always been like that, so things are no different for me. DH will go out on his bike when he needs to, otherwise we stay in!


Do you go out to shop for groceries or other items or have it delivered? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> At least you know that you will be safe, because of your protections. Are there any (or many) cases of COVID in Norfolk?
> SA has just had a plane full of South Australians, land from India, and there are supposed to be more Australians to be rescued, then Quarantined, before they can return to their homes. The people who landed in Adelaide, are doing all of the procedures, and following the rules put in place for those repatriated from other countries, so they won't have to spend extra time in Quarantine, or fuld the expense of it themselves; but all of those who don't follow the rules, as they are doing in one of the states, will end up staying in Quarantine for 10 extra days, and I think they will have to foot the bill themselves, for the additional time!
> 
> For NSW, which borders Victoria, anyone who leaves Victoria and enters NSW, those people will have to pay for their own Quarantine, from now on. I think that is a good idea, and might actually make people aware that this Pandemic is real, the Virus is real, and they might just die if they get infected:- because there are a huge amount of people, who don't really believe that it is a real thing!
> 
> The S.A. and Victorian Border is still closed, it was supposed to open on Wednesday, but the Virus has made a comeback in 36 or more, Suburbs in Melbourne; so those suburbs are back in lockdown, and the authorities are expecting more to
> be added to the 'no go' zones!
> 
> Stay safe and Healthy, and abide by the rules, current and also any new ones, and hopefully the lime will come, when these last few months, and however long in the foreseeable this state of affairs continues, this WILL become a memory, as the Spanish flue, and many other illnesses have become; and hopefully each Country, regardless of whether they are landlocked, or an Island, will have a Protocol to be instantly set in Motion, as soon as there is news, or information, of an impending Pandemic!
> 
> Ok, I seem to have carried ona bit, so I will end this post now, and take a break! xoxoxo


I like to think we will be laughing about all this by this time next year BUT only if people start using their brains to survive and help others survive!!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Our price is back under $1 per litre. But it will go up as more people get on the road.


Ours are going back up very fast.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> At least you know that you will be safe, because of your protections. Are there any (or many) cases of COVID in Norfolk?
> SA has just had a plane full of South Australians, land from India, and there are supposed to be more Australians to be rescued, then Quarantined, before they can return to their homes. The people who landed in Adelaide, are doing all of the procedures, and following the rules put in place for those repatriated from other countries, so they won't have to spend extra time in Quarantine, or fuld the expense of it themselves; but all of those who don't follow the rules, as they are doing in one of the states, will end up staying in Quarantine for 10 extra days, and I think they will have to foot the bill themselves, for the additional time!
> 
> For NSW, which borders Victoria, anyone who leaves Victoria and enters NSW, those people will have to pay for their own Quarantine, from now on. I think that is a good idea, and might actually make people aware that this Pandemic is real, the Virus is real, and they might just die if they get infected:- because there are a huge amount of people, who don't really believe that it is a real thing!
> 
> The S.A. and Victorian Border is still closed, it was supposed to open on Wednesday, but the Virus has made a comeback in 36 or more, Suburbs in Melbourne; so those suburbs are back in lockdown, and the authorities are expecting more to
> be added to the 'no go' zones!
> 
> Stay safe and Healthy, and abide by the rules, current and also any new ones, and hopefully the lime will come, when these last few months, and however long in the foreseeable this state of affairs continues, this WILL become a memory, as the Spanish flue, and many other illnesses have become; and hopefully each Country, regardless of whether they are landlocked, or an Island, will have a Protocol to be instantly set in Motion, as soon as there is news, or information, of an impending Pandemic!
> 
> Ok, I seem to have carried ona bit, so I will end this post now, and take a break! xoxoxo


West Sussex has done very well through the Covid crisis, but Brighton City is a little worse, and East Sussex has done badly in comparison. But we have still done much better than other places in the UK.


----------



## cerdeirocas

Beautiful!


----------



## grandma susan

Hi everyone. It's been cool today but stayed dry and dull, the North Sea breeze is here. Today Lynn came around for a chat this afternoon. I've got to say, she was here nearly 3 hours, and not meaning to be awkward, she was getting on my nerves a bit. I can't stand that length of time just sitting talking about nothing. According to her everything that we have achieved through this Clovis 19 is a waste of time. Anyway that was the jest of it. So I really was sort of pleased when she said it was time to go home. She's had another domestic with Roy , she normally has a couple a day, so I get a message (can I come now?)' ????????. I like to see her and she's a good friend, but just sometimes she's a bit much.....love her though.

Haven't seen marg today so every cloud has a silver lining. ????☕

I've no news today, as normal. Sent my shopping list via watts app to Stephen and he'll be down tomorrow afternoon. I've been busy with my friends this week. To be honest I've enjoyed the week. I wonder if you all can help me......according to Lynn you can sit someone in the passenger seat of the car when they are isolating S long as you open the windows. So she could take me. Now....I wouldn't do that. I thought I couldn't take anyone who was not in my bubble, she reckons it's correct, but I've never heard that. I know you can if your in the she bubble.

Well... No more news, love yawl. I'll catch up


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another rainy day in Surrey. Have tacked about 100 hexagons onto their papers. I might start joining a few today. No design just totally random.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


I remember when I made a bed spread of hexagons. Stephen would be about 2. It was addictive, and I did I all by hand and I enjoyed it to bits. I used to do a few hexagons then stitch them together. I was always looking do cardboard to mak he hexagons . Albert used to make the hexagons for me. Oh happy days ????


----------



## jinx

Hello everyone from my little corner of the world. Such a treat to read all your wonderful messages and check up on how you all are doing. It appears that everyone is behaving themselves except June. But we know is she is doing the best she can. Just kidding. Everyone take care and stay healthy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello everyone from my little corner of the world. Such a treat to read all your wonderful messages and check up on how you all are doing. It appears that everyone is behaving themselves except June. But we know is she is doing the best she can. Just kidding. Everyone take care and stay healthy.


Hi, was just thinking of you this morning and up you pop. How's the weather in your little corner. Our heatwave (for us) has gone and we are back to normal British weather. Hope that wasn't our summer. Been having a cooking spree the last few mornings, two date and walnut cakes in the oven at the moment and then I think that will be it for a while. Can't do anything else but behave ourselves at the moment will have lots of catching up to do when it's safe. Have a good day and stay safe yourself. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, have made a couple of cakes and that's it for the day I think. Have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello everyone from my little corner of the world. Such a treat to read all your wonderful messages and check up on how you all are doing. It appears that everyone is behaving themselves except June. But we know is she is doing the best she can. Just kidding. Everyone take care and stay healthy.


I told you, I AM behaving myself - very badly, although not as badly as I would like!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: Hope you're doing ok too dear, in these strange times, hope you stay well and happy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, sunny and mild here at the moment but the rain is threatening.....! 

Saw a pattern on the forum yesterday for Swiffer covers and I just happen to have some cotton yarn that I won't otherwise use, so going to make a couple of covers today and then I suppose I should test them out on the kitchen floor. MY life is so exciting!!!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love to you all, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Although I think it will be cloudy bright this morning. Started joining some patches together last night. Long time since I ve done patchwork, but I am enjoying it. The patches are 1" across.

Girls coming over today for craft, cake and wine.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Wow, that's a real labour of love and will keep you busy for a while! How big are you planning it to be? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

I have made and use the swiffer covers. They work very well at picking up dust and gathering dirt into a pile. I've made some that are textured and use them for mopping up small spots and stains on the floor.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, sunny and mild here at the moment but the rain is threatening.....!
> 
> Saw a pattern on the forum yesterday for Swiffer covers and I just happen to have some cotton yarn that I won't otherwise use, so going to make a couple of covers today and then I suppose I should test them out on the kitchen floor. MY life is so exciting!!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love to you all, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh goodness, I'm glad you are enjoying your labor of love. Would not be the craft for me. Yours is looking great so far.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Although I think it will be cloudy bright this morning. Started joining some patches together last night. Long time since I ve done patchwork, but I am enjoying it. The patches are 1" across.
> 
> Girls coming over today for craft, cake and wine.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's a real labour of love and will keep you busy for a while! How big are you planning it to be? Xxxx


Going to be a cushion civer, both sides. Cushion is 20 x 20 ins. X


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Oh goodness, I'm glad you are enjoying your labor of love. Would not be the craft for me. Yours is looking great so far.


Just randomly placing hexagons. It's a pick up and go thing. Not that I'm going anywhere! Xx????


----------



## jinx

Our weather is very hot getting near 100° every day for the next week. 37 38°C. I am staying very close to home except for going to see the doctor on Tuesday. As I was getting in the elevator another person was going to enter behind me. I just turned and exited the elevator thinking I'd wait for the next one. The person about broke his neck getting out the elevator and apologizing. He said I don't know if you can believe this or not but I forgot about social distancing for a second. I said I understood as social distancing is not the way we are used to acting. So I got a good report at the doctor and came home and have been here ever since.

quote=Barn-dweller]Hi, was just thinking of you this morning and up you pop. How's the weather in your little corner. Our heatwave (for us) has gone and we are back to normal British weather. Hope that wasn't our summer. Been having a cooking spree the last few mornings, two date and walnut cakes in the oven at the moment and then I think that will be it for a while. Can't do anything else but behave ourselves at the moment will have lots of catching up to do when it's safe. Have a good day and stay safe yourself. xx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

I’ve been having some fun this week. My great granddaughter has finally showed an interest in yarn. She has been practicing doing a chain stitch and was anxious for me to show her more. However doing social distancing and teaching crochet it’s not working very great. She was happy to watch me do it and I gave her some YouTube videos to watch. She has been practicing doing a chain stitch and was anxious for me to show her more. However doing social distancing and teaching crochet it’s not working very great. She was happy to watch me slip stitch and I gave her some YouTube videos to watch She told me she would keep doing the chain stitch to get more and more used to the hook and the yarn and the next time she visits next-door we will see if she has been able to pick up the slip stitch and single crochet from the YouTube videos.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I've been having some fun this week. My great granddaughter has finally showed an interest in yarn. She has been practicing doing a chain stitch and was anxious for me to show her more. However doing social distancing and teaching crochet it's not working very great. She was happy to watch me do it and I gave her some YouTube videos to watch. She has been practicing doing a chain stitch and was anxious for me to show her more. However doing social distancing and teaching crochet it's not working very great. She was happy to watch me slip stitch and I gave her some YouTube videos to watch She told me she would keep doing the chain stitch to get more and more used to the hook and the yarn and the next time she visits next-door we will see if she has been able to pick up the slip stitch and single crochet from the YouTube videos.


How lovely. LM1 has just repurposed a pair of too small leggings into a crop top. X


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have made and use the swiffer covers. They work very well at picking up dust and gathering dirt into a pile. I've made some that are textured and use them for mopping up small spots and stains on the floor.


I wanted to do the floor so I dug out a hand-knitted floor cloth, allegedly knitted by a blind lady in York, which I bought on my first trip there with my KP sisters! I folded it and sewed across the end, it fits well and did a good job on the floor!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Going to be a cushion civer, both sides. Cushion is 20 x 20 ins. X


Gad to hear, I feared it might be destined to be a king-sized bed cover! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Our weather is very hot getting near 100° every day for the next week. 37 38°C. I am staying very close to home except for going to see the doctor on Tuesday. As I was getting in the elevator another person was going to enter behind me. I just turned and exited the elevator thinking I'd wait for the next one. The person about broke his neck getting out the elevator and apologizing. He said I don't know if you can believe this or not but I forgot about social distancing for a second. I said I understood as social distancing is not the way we are used to acting. So I got a good report at the doctor and came home and have been here ever since.
> 
> quote=Barn-dweller]Hi, was just thinking of you this morning and up you pop. How's the weather in your little corner. Our heatwave (for us) has gone and we are back to normal British weather. Hope that wasn't our summer. Been having a cooking spree the last few mornings, two date and walnut cakes in the oven at the moment and then I think that will be it for a while. Can't do anything else but behave ourselves at the moment will have lots of catching up to do when it's safe. Have a good day and stay safe yourself. xx


[/quote]

Glad you got a good report! I think the SD thing happens quite a lot, it's hard to have lived 'normally' for as long as we have and then suddenly have to completely change our habits!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> How lovely. LM1 has just repurposed a pair of too small leggings into a crop top. X


Brilliant, glad the sewing machine is doing its stuff!!! Went for and SD walk with DD yesterday and she presented me with a lovely big piece of lemon drizzle cake that Liv had made, had some at lunchtime, it was perfect!! Aren't our gks getting smart?!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Susan, if you are social distancing the only way you can get in a car is if it is your own and no-one else uses it, or if you are travelling within a bubble. So driving with Stephen is fine but not Lynn.


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, I've just finished putting my groceries away, S and S have just been are are straight off to sues mams because they have something planned for tonight. I'm going up on Sunday afternoon to see them all. I've cleaned the bathroom today and tidied up and done some puzzles. The bin men have been and when S came he showed me that they'd lost some oil on my road?...I'm saying nothing. I'm getting a. Bit low on jokes for the phone, and e mails. 

That's it today. No news is good news so they say. I love yawl. Stay safe. Hey June.....I loved those Labradors. Exactly like mine...they have a way of looking guilty. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, sunny and mild here at the moment but the rain is threatening.....!
> 
> Saw a pattern on the forum yesterday for Swiffer covers and I just happen to have some cotton yarn that I won't otherwise use, so going to make a couple of covers today and then I suppose I should test them out on the kitchen floor. MY life is so exciting!!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love to you all, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


What's a swifter please


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Susan, if you are social distancing the only way you can get in a car is if it is your own and no-one else uses it, or if you are travelling within a bubble. So driving with Stephen is fine but not Lynn.


THANKYOU my saxy...I thought I was right. She was just being awkward with herself and everybody else yesterday. The only car I've been in is mine, and the only bubble I've been in is Stephens. I'm mixed feelings about the bars opening here on Saturday. Bars don't bother me so I'm not really going to be changed by them opening but I know there's many that do. I just feel that a SATURDAY is not a good day. I don't want to be shut down again.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I've just finished putting my groceries away, S and S have just been are are straight off to sues mams because they have something planned for tonight. I'm going up on Sunday afternoon to see them all. I've cleaned the bathroom today and tidied up and done some puzzles. The bin men have been and when S came he showed me that they'd lost some oil on my road?...I'm saying nothing. I'm getting a. Bit low on jokes for the phone, and e mails.
> 
> That's it today. No news is good news so they say. I love yawl. Stay safe. Hey June.....I loved those Labradors. Exactly like mine...they have a way of looking guilty. Xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> What's a swifter please


It's a floor mop. You can put a fluffy cover on it to pick up fluff etc on hard floors or a rougher cover to wash the floor with, they're great!! You can buy disposable covers for it, they're like wet wipes, but I don't think that's too good for the environment but if they're knitted, you just throw them in the washing machine!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU my saxy...I thought I was right. She was just being awkward with herself and everybody else yesterday. The only car I've been in is mine, and the only bubble I've been in is Stephens. I'm mixed feelings about the bars opening here on Saturday. Bars don't bother me so I'm not really going to be changed by them opening but I know there's many that do. I just feel that a SATURDAY is not a good day. I don't want to be shut down again.


I agree, they've got all these safety measures in place but I doubt the staff will be able to enforce them and once the lads have had a drink or two...... I hear they aren't opening at midnight as expected but at 6 am!! I'll be up there then for my pint of Amaretto - NOT!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Although I think it will be cloudy bright this morning. Started joining some patches together last night. Long time since I ve done patchwork, but I am enjoying it. The patches are 1" across.
> 
> Girls coming over today for craft, cake and wine.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Looking good. Enjoy your crafting and visiting this afternoon. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm picking a some discarded masks that have, presumably come out of people rubbish. Ditch them responsibly please people!!! :sm14: :sm25: :sm25:


Sorry I wouldn't touch those unless I had some pole with a pick on the end of it.. :sm22: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> That's great news Judi, I hope the meds keep working for as long as you need them!!! xxxx


Glad you are feeling better Judi.. can hardly wait till you are right as rain again. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hello everyone from my little corner of the world. Such a treat to read all your wonderful messages and check up on how you all are doing. It appears that everyone is behaving themselves except June. But we know is she is doing the best she can. Just kidding. Everyone take care and stay healthy.


June misbehaves for all of us, it's in the contract! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Although I think it will be cloudy bright this morning. Started joining some patches together last night. Long time since I ve done patchwork, but I am enjoying it. The patches are 1" across.
> 
> Girls coming over today for craft, cake and wine.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


I love fiddly handwork, that's beautiful Josephine. Woody loves his rabbit pate, he'd better it's $3 for a little tin. Still scratching though. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

A lovely rainy cold 13 degrees today. Mr. J and I are spending the afternoon looking at Border Collies online, I am boning up for the next one.. not right now of course. xoxox


----------



## nitz8catz

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:09 am EDT and 34c 93f. And humid. 
Yesterday mum got a new printer and I supervised setting it up on her computer. It took a while because ânextâ and âexitâ sound the same to her, and she was looking at the screen not at me so she couldnât read my lips. Once she stopped clicking where she thought and starting looking at me for direction, we actually got the printer installed.
Yesterday was also Knit under the Tent night at the yarn store. It almost got called off because of the heat and humidity bUt 9 of us stayed the whole time. Itâs great, except for the smell of KFC chicken store beside us.
The heat continued today and I hid my inside the air conditioned house while vacuumed around me. After supper we went for a walk near the lake where it was cooler so hopefully she will stop cleaning for a Bit.
The garden continues to give.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A lovely rainy cold 13 degrees today. Mr. J and I are spending the afternoon looking at Border Collies online, I am boning up for the next one.. not right now of course. xoxox


Doesn't hurt to look, right.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I love fiddly handwork, that's beautiful Josephine. Woody loves his rabbit pate, he'd better it's $3 for a little tin. Still scratching though. xoxoxo


Poor Woody. I hope you find a solution for him soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I agree, they've got all these safety measures in place but I doubt the staff will be able to enforce them and once the lads have had a drink or two...... I hear they aren't opening at midnight as expected but at 6 am!! I'll be up there then for my pint of Amaretto - NOT!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Our beaches are now closing at 7 pm on FridaY and staying closed until 10 am Monday. We had some of the few open beaches along Lake Ontario, and that was abused. There were so many people on both beaches that you. Couldn't move without stepping on someone, so they lost their beaches.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's a floor mop. You can put a fluffy cover on it to pick up fluff etc on hard floors or a rougher cover to wash the floor with, they're great!! You can buy disposable covers for it, they're like wet wipes, but I don't think that's too good for the environment but if they're knitted, you just throw them in the washing machine!! xxxx


Mum won't let me use swiffers. I think they are great at picking up the cat hair from the hardwood floors, but she insists on vacuuming them.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU my saxy...I thought I was right. She was just being awkward with herself and everybody else yesterday. The only car I've been in is mine, and the only bubble I've been in is Stephens. I'm mixed feelings about the bars opening here on Saturday. Bars don't bother me so I'm not really going to be changed by them opening but I know there's many that do. I just feel that a SATURDAY is not a good day. I don't want to be shut down again.


And drunk people do not usually think clearly.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> How lovely. LM1 has just repurposed a pair of too small leggings into a crop top. X


Good for her.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Our weather is very hot getting near 100° every day for the next week. 37 38°C. I am staying very close to home except for going to see the doctor on Tuesday. As I was getting in the elevator another person was going to enter behind me. I just turned and exited the elevator thinking I'd wait for the next one. The person about broke his neck getting out the elevator and apologizing. He said I don't know if you can believe this or not but I forgot about social distancing for a second. I said I understood as social distancing is not the way we are used to acting. So I got a good report at the doctor and came home and have been here ever since.





Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, was just thinking of you this morning and up you pop. How's the weather in your little corner. Our heatwave (for us) has gone and we are back to normal British weather. Hope that wasn't our summer. Been having a cooking spree the last few mornings, two date and walnut cakes in the oven at the moment and then I think that will be it for a while. Can't do anything else but behave ourselves at the moment will have lots of catching up to do when it's safe. Have a good day and stay safe yourself. xx


We have been told that the 30 degree weather will continue for another week. Only the humidity will change. And no rain is forecast. Our lawn looks sad.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just randomly placing hexagons. It's a pick up and go thing. Not that I'm going anywhere! Xx????


Random is good.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Although I think it will be cloudy bright this morning. Started joining some patches together last night. Long time since I ve done patchwork, but I am enjoying it. The patches are 1" across.
> 
> Girls coming over today for craft, cake and wine.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


That is too much sewing for me.
Looking good.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, was just thinking of you this morning and up you pop. How's the weather in your little corner. Our heatwave (for us) has gone and we are back to normal British weather. Hope that wasn't our summer. Been having a cooking spree the last few mornings, two date and walnut cakes in the oven at the moment and then I think that will be it for a while. Can't do anything else but behave ourselves at the moment will have lots of catching up to do when it's safe. Have a good day and stay safe yourself. xx


The I keep wanting to make some scones, but I am waiting until the heatwave passes before putting the oven on.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi everyone. It's been cool today but stayed dry and dull, the North Sea breeze is here. Today Lynn came around for a chat this afternoon. I've got to say, she was here nearly 3 hours, and not meaning to be awkward, she was getting on my nerves a bit. I can't stand that length of time just sitting talking about nothing. According to her everything that we have achieved through this Clovis 19 is a waste of time. Anyway that was the jest of it. So I really was sort of pleased when she said it was time to go home. She's had another domestic with Roy , she normally has a couple a day, so I get a message (can I come now?)' ????????. I like to see her and she's a good friend, but just sometimes she's a bit much.....love her though.
> 
> Haven't seen marg today so every cloud has a silver lining. ????☕
> 
> I've no news today, as normal. Sent my shopping list via watts app to Stephen and he'll be down tomorrow afternoon. I've been busy with my friends this week. To be honest I've enjoyed the week. I wonder if you all can help me......according to Lynn you can sit someone in the passenger seat of the car when they are isolating S long as you open the windows. So she could take me. Now....I wouldn't do that. I thought I couldn't take anyone who was not in my bubble, she reckons it's correct, but I've never heard that. I know you can if your in the she bubble.
> 
> Well... No more news, love yawl. I'll catch up


Isolating means by oneself. At home preferably. With no visitors.
When you are allowed to increase your social bubble, outside is safest.
Maybe you could both go in the same car if you each had your own oxygen tank, so you were not breathing the same air?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Do you go out to shop for groceries or other items or have it delivered? xxxx


Deliveries have pretty much dried up here now that the stores are opened by appointment. Apparently they do not have enough staff to do both.


----------



## nitz8catz

My iPad has a mind of it's own. I found out what caused its previous problem. The case that protects it had pushed the power button in so it was trying to shutdown and turn on at the same time. I popped the button out, but it is not like it’s old self anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh, poor puss, how frightened she must have been. Good idea to catch that varmint and re locate him somewhere far away!! :sm14: xxxx


Mama-Smokey has only gone outside once since. I think just to check if the stray was still there. She came back in right away and has stayed inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

My battery is running out so I will sign out now.
Have a good day/night and stay safe.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We have been told that the 30 degree weather will continue for another week. Only the humidity will change. And no rain is forecast. Our lawn looks sad.


Bet it doesn't look as sad as my back lawn, the weedkiller is working, just a couple of strips that the landscaper missed so DH has done them this morning. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The I keep wanting to make some scones, but I am waiting until the heatwave passes before putting the oven on.


Our heatwave has well and truly gone, back to typical July British weather. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, cool and breezy Norfolk, still dry but not sure that will last. Dinner's ready to go in the oven and not doing anything else in the kitchen, my cooking spree is over for a while. Nothing planned for today, will stay indoors and wait and see what the reaction there is to the pubs opening. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very windy Surrey. Had fun with my friends yesterday. Made a lovely almond cakeand one of the girls made a carrot cake which was great all washed down with a few glasses of rose.

Family coming over today.

Happy July 4th to my sisters across the Pond.

Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU my saxy...I thought I was right. She was just being awkward with herself and everybody else yesterday. The only car I've been in is mine, and the only bubble I've been in is Stephens. I'm mixed feelings about the bars opening here on Saturday. Bars don't bother me so I'm not really going to be changed by them opening but I know there's many that do. I just feel that a SATURDAY is not a good day. I don't want to be shut down again.


Not only Saturday but a full moon. The police are very concerned.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> June misbehaves for all of us, it's in the contract! :sm04:


I'm saying nothing! On my lawyer's advice.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> A lovely rainy cold 13 degrees today. Mr. J and I are spending the afternoon looking at Border Collies online, I am boning up for the next one.. not right now of course. xoxox


until one is looking right into the camera and seems to be looking into your soul.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sorry I wouldn't touch those unless I had some pole with a pick on the end of it.. :sm22: xoxoxo


I used my mum's old grab stick to pick em up and deposit them in a bin!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> June misbehaves for all of us, it's in the contract! :sm04:


I've got certificates for it!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's looks very drab outside this morning. Not a lot planned, so will stay in and crochet and go with Flo if she's available. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hi everyone, it's dull and windy but 17C. I've just finished a video call from Josephine, and it was once again lovely. She Ben showing me her hexagons and they look lovely. I could get the urge myself if I feel like it. We shall see. 

Next door at Karen's, she go her problem again and on different ABs again. One of her sons, and his wife nd two little toddlers are visiting her for the first time today since the lockdown. It must be strange for 1 and 3yr old to remember gramma and grandad afte nearly 4 months. I don't know if marg has been over yet. I'm going to S and S tomorrow, and the crem. I'm afraid I've got no news, so I'll love and leave you to catch up. Love yawl.happy Independence Day to my American sisters.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Sorry I wouldn't touch those unless I had some pole with a pick on the end of it.. :sm22: xoxoxo


Me neither, please don't do it again June.....xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> My iPad has a mind of it's own. I found out what caused its previous problem. The case that protects it had pushed the power button in so it was trying to shutdown and turn on at the same time. I popped the button out, but it is not like it's old self anymore.


I wouldn't be my old self any more if my button had been popped out, needless to say, neither would you


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I used my mum's old grab stick to pick em up and deposit them in a bin!! xxxx


Oh thank goodness June....sorry for not thinking you weren't doing things properly. Just concerned that's all. Xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Me neither, please don't do it again June.....xx


They are blowing under my back gate, I'm certainly not going to leave them there!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> They are blowing under my back gate, I'm certainly not going to leave them there!!! xxxx


That's disgusting. Where are they coming from?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That's disgusting. Where are they coming from?


I think people drop them in their bins, dustman comes to collect and they blow out of the bins, not their job to pick them up. I can't think that they can come from anywhere else. Our little corner seems to collect rubbish blown about by the wind, you wouldn't believe some of the stuff that has either blown under or settled outside the gate! ???????? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think people drop them in their bins, dustman comes to collect and they blow out of the bins, not their job to pick them up. I can't think that they can come from anywhere else. Our little corner seems to collect rubbish blown about by the wind, you wouldn't believe some of the stuff that has either blown under or settled outside the gate! ???????? ???? Xxxx


Well I think I can but wont ask. xxxx :sm23: :sm15: :sm12:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:09 am EDT and 34c 93f. And humid.
> Yesterday mum got a new printer and I supervised setting it up on her computer. It took a while because ânextâ and âexitâ sound the same to her, and she was looking at the screen not at me so she couldnât read my lips. Once she stopped clicking where she thought and starting looking at me for direction, we actually got the printer installed.
> Yesterday was also Knit under the Tent night at the yarn store. It almost got called off because of the heat and humidity bUt 9 of us stayed the whole time. Itâs great, except for the smell of KFC chicken store beside us.
> The heat continued today and I hid my inside the air conditioned house while vacuumed around me. After supper we went for a walk near the lake where it was cooler so hopefully she will stop cleaning for a Bit.
> The garden continues to give.


Your lunches and dinners always look so good, fresh garden tidbits yummy. Hope your muggy weather improves soon, it must be hard on all. I have the same placemats as you.. small world. Good on you for setting up the new printer, I'm still trying to get my wireless one figured out. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I'm saying nothing! On my lawyer's advice.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I used my mum's old grab stick to pick em up and deposit them in a bin!! xxxx


Well done, can't imagine people being so careless and uncaring... but their out there aren't they? xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> until one is looking right into the camera and seems to be looking into your soul.


I have willpower thank goodness! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I've got certificates for it!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


You've also had bruises!... :sm13:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's looks very drab outside this morning. Not a lot planned, so will stay in and crochet and go with Flo if she's available. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Hugs to you Pam. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You've also had bruises!... :sm13:


 :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I wouldn't be my old self any more if my button had been popped out, needless to say, neither would you


Mr. J's iPad is talking in foreign garble faster than the speed of light, we haven't been able to figure how to stop it yet, even with YouTubes. I never have problems with my laptop. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I think people drop them in their bins, dustman comes to collect and they blow out of the bins, not their job to pick them up. I can't think that they can come from anywhere else. Our little corner seems to collect rubbish blown about by the wind, you wouldn't believe some of the stuff that has either blown under or settled outside the gate! ???????? ???? Xxxx


We aren't allowed to put plastic bags into our recycle for that reason, at least that's what the municipality says, too fly around. Asked if they could be put into one bag all together and the answer was no. You really don't want those masks flying around do you.. eww. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Our heatwave has well and truly gone, back to typical July British weather. xx


Just like our weather.. :sm17: xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> So I got a good report at the doctor and came home and have been here ever since.
> 
> Glad you got a good report from the Dr, keep on keeping on! :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy, windy Norfolk nothing planned so will go with Flo if Pam has finished with her. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Planted out some more seedlings yesterday. The family came over for coffee, bringing homemade cookies, made by LM.

In the afternoon I had a lovely chat with Susan and did some more patchwork.

Happy Sunday everyone x


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You've also had bruises!... :sm13:


That's true!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We aren't allowed to put plastic bags into our recycle for that reason, at least that's what the municipality says, too fly around. Asked if they could be put into one bag all together and the answer was no. You really don't want those masks flying around do you.. eww. xoxoxo


Definitely not!! We have four garbage bins, one for food waste (don't put much in that!!), one for paper and card, one for glass, tins and recyclable plastic and one for non recyclables. Now presumably, people are putting their masks in that last bin but they need to be tied up in a small plastic bag first, not just dropped in to blow under my gate! Unfortunately, we all live a bit cheek by jowl here so absolutely no way of finding out where they come from, maybe more than one house? I've had three so far, hope there aren't any more!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy, windy Norfolk nothing planned so will go with Flo if Pam has finished with her. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Good morning from me too, what she said, except I don't need Flo today, thanks!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

It's another gorgeous day again here, except for the wind. It was blowing straight down our bedroom chimney last night. Eery.


----------



## SaxonLady

Believe it or not UK ladies, I got an email from Paypal today telling me that Trainline have finally refunded my tickets for York!! I had given up.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Believe it or not UK ladies, I got an email from Paypal today telling me that Trainline have finally refunded my tickets for York!! I had given up.


Result!! Now all we need is the insurance payment from the Battle trip!! I'm still on it!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good Morning. It started out a little foggy, but it’s supposed to be a hot and humid day. Time for some baking. I bought some fresh peaches yesterday so some pie for dessert.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> DH wouldn't eat it I don't think and there are tomatoes in it which puts me off. xx :sm16:


Hi Jacki, are you ableto eat any tomato products at all, or are are all of its products off the menu? If DH is cooking something that has tomato in it, he uses tomato puree; I am unable to eat a tomato in its original state, because I don't tolerate the texture of it, and if tomato is in a recipe, there can't be the slightest hint of tomato flesh on. my plate, when the food is dished up, and he still gets foods with tomatoes in it. When we did the shopping the other day, he mistakenly picked up a can of crushed tomatoes, instead of tomato puree, so I picked all of the tomato bits out, so I could eat what he had cooked, he doesn't usually make that mistake! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Hi Jacki, are you ableto eat any tomato products at all, or are are all of its products off the menu? If DH is cooking something that has tomato in it, he uses tomato puree; I am unable to eat a tomato in its original state, because I don't tolerate the texture of it, and if tomato is in a recipe, there can't be the slightest hint of tomato flesh on. my plate, when the food is dished up, and he still gets foods with tomatoes in it. When we did the shopping the other day, he mistakenly picked up a can of crushed tomatoes, instead of tomato puree, so I picked all of the tomato bits out, so I could eat what he had cooked, he doesn't usually make that mistake! ???????????? xoxoxo


I have an immersion blender to totally pulverize the sauce when I don't have purée available.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Good Morning. It started out a little foggy, but it's supposed to be a hot and humid day. Time for some baking. I bought some fresh peaches yesterday so some pie for dessert.


Ooh, lovely! Peach Cobbler? Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Ooh, lovely! Peach Cobbler? Xxxx


Double crust pie for today, but cobbler is a definite for some remaining peaches.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I stick with the virtual puzzles, then I don't lose the pieces.


I do those as well, but I haven't been on them for a while now, so I have to get on there, and download this mouths package,before they become paid puzzles!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Good Morning. It started out a little foggy, but it's supposed to be a hot and humid day. Time for some baking. I bought some fresh peaches yesterday so some pie for dessert.


I love most fruits, and eat them instead of the veggies I don't eat, I do know that they have different dietry properties to those of veggies, but I am still quite healthy, despite the limited veggies that I do eat! I even amazed the dietitian, who I was advised to see professionally, many years ago, when I was unable to tolerate any food, for a length of 6 months; lost a lot of weight, and was living on front smoothies, except when I couldn't even tolerate them for about a week, then I was down to water, for that very short time! I was just so happy, when I could actually swallow some solid food again, even if it was only a tiny piece, but it wasn't very long, before I was eating properly again, and I have not had a repeat of that experience, thank goodness!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Believe it or not UK ladies, I got an email from Paypal today telling me that Trainline have finally refunded my tickets for York!! I had given up.


That is excellent. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Don't know about Mickey. But he keeps bringing mice in for us to play with!


He is a good boy, and knows to share his toys,with those who don't have their own toy!????????????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Norfolk county hasn't had any deaths for four or five days but some of the counties around us still have them. Unfortunately Norfolk is a holiday destination with the beaches and the Norfolk Broads and judging by the lack of masks being worn when I went out Tuesday we're bound to have localised spikes here. I just keep away from those areas and don't go out unless I really have to. xx


That is a very wise thing to do, other people can't always be r rushed to do the correct thing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our price is back under $1 per litre. But it will go up as more people get on the road.





London Girl said:


> Ours is about £1.09 per litre and 1 C$ is about 74p. Think we're being ripped off!!!


Australians are definitely getting ripped off for our fuel, it did actually get below Au$1.00, but not for very long; & because the town I live near is the gateway to the rest of the: country, regardless of where one comes from, our fiel usually costs more, than anywhere else, except for when crossing the Nullarbor, and those prices are almost criminal! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy, windy Norfolk nothing planned so will go with Flo if Pam has finished with her. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Yes, Flo is all yours today, Jacky! I'll be going for an SD visit with a friend this afternoon and also a bit of grocery shopping (with mask on). Have a good one. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Hello my lovely Sisters, 1 have done a little catchup, and still have some to go, but my eyes are telling me to stop now, so . I will do as I am asked!

We are heading off to visit the family in the South west ' of the State, and Will stay there for about a week, before we head home again. It is much coIder down there, than it is here, so I might need to invest in some Arctic clothes, so that I don't freeze to death. I don't have a very good Winter Wardrobe atthe s time, so I am going to have to remedy that, very quickly, and on that note, I will say " Goodnight" to all, have a wonderful day, and I will be back tomorrow, ifI am able to access some internet! DD lives in a Black Zone, as far as most of the internet providers are awere, and her service is extremely haphazard! ???????? 

Good night all ???? ???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another sunny day here today with temps only supposed to reach 73F, so will be quite pleasant. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Double crust pie for today, but cobbler is a definite for some remaining peaches.


Wonderful! My son in Vietnam has a mango tree in the garden and when I was there it was loaded with baby mangos. I think they were going to try and dry them. He bought me several packets of dried mango while I was there, love it!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been 15C but very very windy, little car doesn't like it at all. She gets blown from side to side cos she is only little, hence the name LITTLECAR.

I didn't take Alberts flowers to him today because of the wind. It's so wide open, I'd have been blown away.ive still got them and I'll either take them tomorrow or Tuesday.i did go on to Stephens and had a coffee there . Had a good bit chat it's them ll hen driven home.

That's my day today, I nee to contact Wendy to see what day is best for her. She's like me really, most days are the she.????☕ If I'm not mistaken I think marg had her granddaughter for. While today. I hope he got to hold her.. Remember I love yawl. I'm catching up now. ????????


----------



## Islander

Good morning, we have sunshine today. I picked fresh raspberries from the garden yesterday. Was sent this article this morning.. they forgot to include the termites and hungry bears. 

To all the Americans and Mainland Canadians who might read this who might be thinking Vancouver Island would be a great place to get away from the Covid crisis on the mainland: Yes, we're doing OK here on the Island with our Covid cases dropping dramatically. We watch in horror as the rest of North America spikes, and wonder how long before it comes back here. So if you plan on vacationing in Canada this summer, know that bedbugs have infested all our hotels and camping sites across the island due to the wetter than normal spring we just had. Because of this year's climate change and the extremely warm Japanese current we now have sharks around all our Vancouver Island beaches. We also have a severe outbreak of giant jellyfish and Portuguese Man-o-Wars eating small children right off our docks if they dangle their little feet over the edge. Skunks on Vancouver Island have multiplied at unprecedented rates and wander in packs, unthwarted by the invasion of fire ants and murder hornets that seem to have flourished in our damp climate. There have also been increased Sasquatch sightings, primarily due to their adeptness at stealing beer from camping coolers at Provincial and private campsites! During their brief courting season Sasquatches have also been successful at kidnapping campers for potential mating!

We are probably more concerned about your health, so we urge you to stay safe, keep your families safe.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Wonderful! My son in Vietnam has a mango tree in the garden and when I was there it was loaded with baby mangos. I think they were going to try and dry them. He bought me several packets of dried mango while I was there, love it!! Xxxx


Me, too. Love mango salsa too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk again, nothing planned so will catch up later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Small groups of KnitWIts are physically meeting up today with SD. So it will be great to meet in person.

The wind is dropping and it's getting warmer again.

Happy Monday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, we have sunshine today. I picked fresh raspberries from the garden yesterday. Was sent this article this morning.. they forgot to include the termites and hungry bears.
> 
> To all the Americans and Mainland Canadians who might read this who might be thinking Vancouver Island would be a great place to get away from the Covid crisis on the mainland: Yes, we're doing OK here on the Island with our Covid cases dropping dramatically. We watch in horror as the rest of North America spikes, and wonder how long before it comes back here. So if you plan on vacationing in Canada this summer, know that bedbugs have infested all our hotels and camping sites across the island due to the wetter than normal spring we just had. Because of this year's climate change and the extremely warm Japanese current we now have sharks around all our Vancouver Island beaches. We also have a severe outbreak of giant jellyfish and Portuguese Man-o-Wars eating small children right off our docks if they dangle their little feet over the edge. Skunks on Vancouver Island have multiplied at unprecedented rates and wander in packs, unthwarted by the invasion of fire ants and murder hornets that seem to have flourished in our damp climate. There have also been increased Sasquatch sightings, primarily due to their adeptness at stealing beer from camping coolers at Provincial and private campsites! During their brief courting season Sasquatches have also been successful at kidnapping campers for potential mating!
> 
> We are probably more concerned about your health, so we urge you to stay safe, keep your families safe.


I love it and the Canadian sense of humour. Having said that, there are some people out there that would still think it sounded great up there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy/breezy Norfolk again, nothing planned so will catch up later. xx


What she said - again!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning, we have sunshine today. I picked fresh raspberries from the garden yesterday. Was sent this article this morning.. they forgot to include the termites and hungry bears.
> 
> To all the Americans and Mainland Canadians who might read this who might be thinking Vancouver Island would be a great place to get away from the Covid crisis on the mainland: Yes, we're doing OK here on the Island with our Covid cases dropping dramatically. We watch in horror as the rest of North America spikes, and wonder how long before it comes back here. So if you plan on vacationing in Canada this summer, know that bedbugs have infested all our hotels and camping sites across the island due to the wetter than normal spring we just had. Because of this year's climate change and the extremely warm Japanese current we now have sharks around all our Vancouver Island beaches. We also have a severe outbreak of giant jellyfish and Portuguese Man-o-Wars eating small children right off our docks if they dangle their little feet over the edge. Skunks on Vancouver Island have multiplied at unprecedented rates and wander in packs, unthwarted by the invasion of fire ants and murder hornets that seem to have flourished in our damp climate. There have also been increased Sasquatch sightings, primarily due to their adeptness at stealing beer from camping coolers at Provincial and private campsites! During their brief courting season Sasquatches have also been successful at kidnapping campers for potential mating!
> 
> We are probably more concerned about your health, so we urge you to stay safe, keep your families safe.


I love it. I hope they stay away.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's a lovely day here, sunshine unlimited. It was draughty again last night though so there is a strong sea breeze outside. I hope it's good where you all are as well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Happy Monday. Migraine. Sorry.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday. Migraine. Sorry.


Oh no!! Hope it's gone by the time you read this!!! Hugs!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday. Migraine. Sorry.


So sorry, Mav. Sending many gentle and healing hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Not much planned today. Will see where the day takes me. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all, hope you're all ok. It's been 15C here but when I went to the crem it started to rain. But I managed to get the roses in the vase. Then I went on to Wendy's and had a cup of my coffee and a chat. 

I've sort of had some bad news today, can you remember my bingo I used to go to before Clovis 19 came? Well Sheila, whose bingo it was has died. Her daughter sent me a txt today to tell me. It's sad, she was a great laugh, so I suppose the bingo will be finished now. We've not got any players left. It was good while it lasted, I had about 10yrs of fun out of it. I loved a Tuesday afternoon. And the laughs we had were second to none. I don't know what's happened but she did have quite a few ailments. She was 70!

I've got nothing planned for tomorrow yet. So I may catch up with Karen's news. It's a week since I've seen her. The weeks just fly by. Love yawl., xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good morning, we have sunshine today. I picked fresh raspberries from the garden yesterday. Was sent this article this morning.. they forgot to include the termites and hungry bears.
> 
> To all the Americans and Mainland Canadians who might read this who might be thinking Vancouver Island would be a great place to get away from the Covid crisis on the mainland: Yes, we're doing OK here on the Island with our Covid cases dropping dramatically. We watch in horror as the rest of North America spikes, and wonder how long before it comes back here. So if you plan on vacationing in Canada this summer, know that bedbugs have infested all our hotels and camping sites across the island due to the wetter than normal spring we just had. Because of this year's climate change and the extremely warm Japanese current we now have sharks around all our Vancouver Island beaches. We also have a severe outbreak of giant jellyfish and Portuguese Man-o-Wars eating small children right off our docks if they dangle their little feet over the edge. Skunks on Vancouver Island have multiplied at unprecedented rates and wander in packs, unthwarted by the invasion of fire ants and murder hornets that seem to have flourished in our damp climate. There have also been increased Sasquatch sightings, primarily due to their adeptness at stealing beer from camping coolers at Provincial and private campsites! During their brief courting season Sasquatches have also been successful at kidnapping campers for potential mating!
> 
> We are probably more concerned about your health, so we urge you to stay safe, keep your families safe.


Brilliant.....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday. Migraine. Sorry.


Sorry mav


----------



## SaxonLady

IMPORTANT.

I don't want you girls to miss out. Tomorrow (7th) is apparently World Chocolate Day. How many bars from different countries can we collect? (Please dispose of all chocolate carefully.)


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> IMPORTANT.
> 
> I don't want you girls to miss out. Tomorrow (7th) is apparently World Chocolate Day. How many bars from different countries can we collect? (Please dispose of all chocolate carefully.)


Thanks for the heads up Janet but there's only one way to dispose of chocolate!!! I bought some fruit & nut today, I must have known because I never normally buy the stuff - honestly!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, hope you're all ok. It's been 15C here but when I went to the crem it started to rain. But I managed to get the roses in the vase. Then I went on to Wendy's and had a cup of my coffee and a chat.
> 
> I've sort of had some bad news today, can you remember my bingo I used to go to before Clovis 19 came? Well Sheila, whose bingo it was has died. Her daughter sent me a txt today to tell me. It's sad, she was a great laugh, so I suppose the bingo will be finished now. We've not got any players left. It was good while it lasted, I had about 10yrs of fun out of it. I loved a Tuesday afternoon. And the laughs we had were second to none. I don't know what's happened but she did have quite a few ailments. She was 70!
> 
> I've got nothing planned for tomorrow yet. So I may catch up with Karen's news. It's a week since I've seen her. The weeks just fly by. Love yawl., xxxx


Sorry to hear about Sheila, that's sad cos it's no age is it? I remember my mum, who lived to 93, losing friends at an alarming rate as she got older. I suppose the only positive side of that is that if we lose an elderly friend, at least it means that we're still here!! You could always start up your own bingo club!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hello. We are trying to have social distancing outings. What a carefree life just skipping rocks (DGS age 11)! This place is about an hour from us. I am determined to be able to hike to the top of the falls by autumn!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello. We are trying to have social distancing outings. What a carefree life just skipping rocks (DGS age 11)! This place is about an hour from us. I am determined to be able to hike to the top of the falls by autumn!


Wow, what, a beautiful place, you'll get there hun!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Wow, what, a beautiful place, you'll get there hun!! Xxxx


It's a very steep incline! Did you see the video? DGS didn't even complain that his feet and legs were frozen numb when he got out. It was the best outing so far.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the heads up Janet but there's only one way to dispose of chocolate!!! I bought some fruit & nut today, I must have known because I never normally buy the stuff - honestly!!!xxxx


Correct. That IS the only way, especially tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello. We are trying to have social distancing outings. What a carefree life just skipping rocks (DGS age 11)! This place is about an hour from us. I am determined to be able to hike to the top of the falls by autumn!


What a gorgeous place.xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello. We are trying to have social distancing outings. What a carefree life just skipping rocks (DGS age 11)! This place is about an hour from us. I am determined to be able to hike to the top of the falls by autumn!


Oh I wish I could.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear about Sheila, that's sad cos it's no age is it? I remember my mum, who lived to 93, losing friends at an alarming rate as she got older. I suppose the only positive side of that is that if we lose an elderly friend, at least it means that we're still here!! You could always start up your own bingo club!! xxxx


THANKYOU for your idea, but there's only 6 of us left ????Otherwise it might have been an idea


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a very steep incline! Did you see the video? DGS didn't even complain that his feet and legs were frozen numb when he got out. It was the best outing so far.


I couldn't see the video on my phone but I see it now, that was some stone skimming!! Is it not really warm enough there to go stay in the water for long? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU for your idea, but there's only 6 of us left ????Otherwise it might have been an idea


No one else that you might be able to recruit? Wendy, Lynn, Margaret? Seems a shame to have to let it go! xxxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I love it. I hope they stay away.


It takes a lot to scare people these days... :sm17: xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, hope you're all ok. It's been 15C here but when I went to the crem it started to rain. But I managed to get the roses in the vase. Then I went on to Wendy's and had a cup of my coffee and a chat.
> 
> I've sort of had some bad news today, can you remember my bingo I used to go to before Clovis 19 came? Well Sheila, whose bingo it was has died. Her daughter sent me a txt today to tell me. It's sad, she was a great laugh, so I suppose the bingo will be finished now. We've not got any players left. It was good while it lasted, I had about 10yrs of fun out of it. I loved a Tuesday afternoon. And the laughs we had were second to none. I don't know what's happened but she did have quite a few ailments. She was 70!
> 
> I've got nothing planned for tomorrow yet. So I may catch up with Karen's news. It's a week since I've seen her. The weeks just fly by. Love yawl., xxxx


Susan, sorry for the loss of your friend, she sounded special to you. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> IMPORTANT.
> 
> I don't want you girls to miss out. Tomorrow (7th) is apparently World Chocolate Day. How many bars from different countries can we collect? (Please dispose of all chocolate carefully.)


ok..


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday. Migraine. Sorry.


Did you make it through your migraine.. :sm13: xoxox


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello. We are trying to have social distancing outings. What a carefree life just skipping rocks (DGS age 11)! This place is about an hour from us. I am determined to be able to hike to the top of the falls by autumn!


So cold, so beautiful.. magnificent.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I couldn't see the video on my phone but I see it now, that was some stone skimming!! Is it not really warm enough there to go stay in the water for long? xxxx


The water in the falls are straight from ice melted at the top...it's cold. Water temp at our land level is much nicer at 72°F.


----------



## Islander

Sunny day, the rose campions in the meadow are in flower and brilliant. I got a bit of grass mowed and that's it for the day.. watching UK Redbull soapbox races.. great fun!


----------



## Mevbb

Surgery on national chocolate day. I’ll reward myself after.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a was sunny but now clouding over Norfolk but at least the wind has dropped a bit. Not a lot planned again but might go out in the garden and trim a few bushes. Enjoy your day as much as you can. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy birthday Jeanette have a great day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy birthday Jeanette. Have a lovely day. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off for a walk to get some fruit and veg. Patchwork growing well.

Enjoy our craft group get together yesterday. Only 4 of us in a group, but it was fun.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). But the humidity is so high that it doesn't feel like 18'C.
Yesterday I got a migraine as soon as I opened the window in my bedroom for Bella-kitty. Not sure what set it off, but I had the headache, nausea and optical prisms (but only in one eye). Visual distortions in only one eye affected my equilibrium. I downed a handful of aspirin and an allergy pill and sat in my work chair. Luckily, I had about 1000 emails to wade through before I actually had to deal with people and typing. By 10:30, I was better, so thank you everyone.
Today is the first day of MANDATORY face coverings inside buildings. Toronto and Whitby have set this up and the rest of the municipalities will be following. Our numbers of new cases still stay below 200, but, we keep getting these pop ups of cases. The latest is a mushroom farm north of Toronto. It must be a huge mushroom farm because 30 workers are affected. I have 2 masks that fit well. They have bathing suit material on the outside and cotton on the inside. I'd like to try to make something like a muslim face covering. I think that will be more comfortable. 
I had to rip back several rows on my little scarf because I need to actually read patterns and not assume. The increases were all the same so I expected the decreases to all be the same. Nope. There are 3 different decreases. But I've got it now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off for a walk to get some fruit and veg. Patchwork growing well.
> 
> Enjoy our craft group get together yesterday. Only 4 of us in a group, but it was fun.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Happy Tuesday.
Have a nice walk to the market.
It's nice to have a crafty get-to-gether. And it works, with a little imagination and a larger place.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette. Have a lovely day. Xxxx


I'll echo that.
Happy birthday Jeanette. I hope you get lots of messages from your friends and family.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> ok..


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> The water in the falls are straight from ice melted at the top...it's cold. Water temp at our land level is much nicer at 72°F.


Wow, yeah, that would make it cold!! Kids don't seem to feel it like we do!!!

Happy Birthday, dear Jeanette!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sunny day, the rose campions in the meadow are in flower and brilliant. I got a bit of grass mowed and that's it for the day.. watching UK Redbull soapbox races.. great fun!


That's pretty! I think I have some of that in the garden but I didn't know what it was called!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Mevbb said:


> Surgery on national chocolate day. I'll reward myself after.


Good luck, hope all goes well and enjoy your chocolate when you get it!! x


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Sunny day, the rose campions in the meadow are in flower and brilliant. I got a bit of grass mowed and that's it for the day.. watching UK Redbull soapbox races.. great fun!


Beautiful. 
The soapbox races that are held on main street of Port Hope were cancelled this year, of course. But they were fun to watch the soap box carts racing down the main street hill and crashing into the straw bales at the bottom of the hill.
I can't find any of the pictures of last years race. Even though I know they had a drone up taking videos.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). But the humidity is so high that it doesn't feel like 18'C.
> Yesterday I got a migraine as soon as I opened the window in my bedroom for Bella-kitty. Not sure what set it off, but I had the headache, nausea and optical prisms (but only in one eye). Visual distortions in only one eye affected my equilibrium. I downed a handful of aspirin and an allergy pill and sat in my work chair. Luckily, I had about 1000 emails to wade through before I actually had to deal with people and typing. By 10:30, I was better, so thank you everyone.
> Today is the first day of MANDATORY face coverings inside buildings. Toronto and Whitby have set this up and the rest of the municipalities will be following. Our numbers of new cases still stay below 200, but, we keep getting these pop ups of cases. The latest is a mushroom farm north of Toronto. It must be a huge mushroom farm because 30 workers are affected. I have 2 masks that fit well. They have bathing suit material on the outside and cotton on the inside. I'd like to try to make something like a muslim face covering. I think that will be more comfortable.
> I had to rip back several rows on my little scarf because I need to actually read patterns and not assume. The increases were all the same so I expected the decreases to all be the same. Nope. There are 3 different decreases. But I've got it now.


Of course you've got it now!! Sounds like that migraine might have been allergy induced, I wonder what caused it? I was only saying yesterday the the Muslim ladies have come into their own now, with their face coverings!!


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> The water in the falls are straight from ice melted at the top...it's cold. Water temp at our land level is much nicer at 72°F.


How high up the mountains are those falls?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Knew you would find a way round it. xxxx :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Did you make it through your migraine.. :sm13: xoxox


All over by 10:30 am, mostly. Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> ok..


That would be me. How come my place mat is always the messiest one at the table. I thought I was a neat eater?


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Correct. That IS the only way, especially tomorrow.


I have Lindt Lindor balls.  I got a whole bunch for Christmas and packed them in 3 bags in the freezer. I'm on my last bag now.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a very steep incline! Did you see the video? DGS didn't even complain that his feet and legs were frozen numb when he got out. It was the best outing so far.


Most of our deeper waters here make your feet numb. You swim on the top where the water is warm and only put your feet down if you have to. It's very refreshing.
It looks like a wonderful place for an outing.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello. We are trying to have social distancing outings. What a carefree life just skipping rocks (DGS age 11)! This place is about an hour from us. I am determined to be able to hike to the top of the falls by autumn!


Awesome falls. An area that that is perfect for social distancing outings.
I'd have to go about 4 hours north of here to find anything similar. And I'd be eaten by black flies before I got close.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you for the birthday greetings. Great way to start my morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the heads up Janet but there's only one way to dispose of chocolate!!! I bought some fruit & nut today, I must have known because I never normally buy the stuff - honestly!!!xxxx


I always have some dark chocolate in the kitchen.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, hope you're all ok. It's been 15C here but when I went to the crem it started to rain. But I managed to get the roses in the vase. Then I went on to Wendy's and had a cup of my coffee and a chat.
> 
> I've sort of had some bad news today, can you remember my bingo I used to go to before Clovis 19 came? Well Sheila, whose bingo it was has died. Her daughter sent me a txt today to tell me. It's sad, she was a great laugh, so I suppose the bingo will be finished now. We've not got any players left. It was good while it lasted, I had about 10yrs of fun out of it. I loved a Tuesday afternoon. And the laughs we had were second to none. I don't know what's happened but she did have quite a few ailments. She was 70!
> 
> I've got nothing planned for tomorrow yet. So I may catch up with Karen's news. It's a week since I've seen her. The weeks just fly by. Love yawl., xxxx


I'm sorry to hear about your friend.
Would you consider getting together without the bingo? And just having some social time together.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Sorry mav


Thank you.
All better now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry, Mav. Sending many gentle and healing hugs to you. xxxooo


Thanks for the <hugs>


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! Hope it's gone by the time you read this!!! Hugs!! xxxx


I was mostly ok by 10:30.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself. So I'm going to sign off and knit a few rows before work. That's a nice way to start the day.
Happy Tuesday everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Most of our deeper waters here make your feet numb. You swim on the top where the water is warm and only put your feet down if you have to. It's very refreshing.
> It looks like a wonderful place for an outing.


That would be great after a long, hot walk!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I made quiche for us and biscuits and plain ham for DGS. Thankfully, none of our three were picky eaters. It’s exhausting. No complaints the last two nights after waterfall hike and whitewater rafting. He was very hungry and tired so quietly ate, read for a bit and crashed to sleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> That would be great after a long, hot walk!!!


The source of the water is from about 5,000 feet..Unicoi mountains, part of Blue Ridge range...the state line between NC and TN is near the Bald River and Bald River Falls.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicoi_Mountains


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> The source of the water is from about 5,000 feet..Unicoi mountains, part of Blue Ridge range...the state line between NC and TN is near the Bald River and Bald River Falls.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicoi_Mountains


I've never heard of that name or those mountains and interesting that the name is a Cherokee word! I always thought The Blue Ridge Mountains were in Virginia, in the shade of the lonesome pine!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: "Oh June, like the mountains, I'm blue.........!"


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I've never heard of that name or those mountains and interesting that the name is a Cherokee word! I always thought The Blue Ridge Mountains were in Virginia, in the shade of the lonesome pine!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: "Oh June, like the mountains, I'm blue.........!"


You bored as well? It's raining here now. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You bored as well? It's raining here now. xxxx


How could you tell? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not raining here yet but I feel it in the air. Sitting here thinking 'I must get up and do something....' However, I seem to be still sitting here!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I've never heard of that name or those mountains and interesting that the name is a Cherokee word! I always thought The Blue Ridge Mountains were in Virginia, in the shade of the lonesome pine!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: "Oh June, like the mountains, I'm blue.........!"


We're in the midst of so many mountains and National Forests.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Smoky_Mountains

Almost everything in this area has Cherokee names. We're just a few miles from the Cherokee National Forest and where the story of a Trail of Tears originated. Angela, Gwen, Marianne and I met up in Dahlonega mentioned in the article:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trail_of_Tears


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> ok..


Unless you can lick your cheek that is not carefully.


----------



## SaxonLady

Mevbb said:


> Surgery on national chocolate day. I'll reward myself after.


You'll deserve it. I give you dispensation to wait a day!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a was sunny but now clouding over Norfolk but at least the wind has dropped a bit. Not a lot planned again but might go out in the garden and trim a few bushes. Enjoy your day as much as you can. xx


It's the same here.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette have a great day. xx


Yeah. Happy birthday Jeanette. enjoy it.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


and needs no other ingredients. And no need to toss.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I have Lindt Lindor balls. I got a whole bunch for Christmas and packed them in 3 bags in the freezer. I'm on my last bag now.


Those are my favourite.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette have a great day. xx


Wishing you a very Happy Birthday, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's wet here right now but I think it's supposed to clear up by mid-day. Don't have a think planned for today other than doing the laundry. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening all, I've had a coffee day, it's 14C and been very dull. I went to see Karen this morning and sat outside the window. Once again they invited me in and once again I said no and I didn't feel safe. They were happy with that answer. I don't know when I'm going to feel safe again. I feel safe with the family but that's all.


This afternoon marg came up for a tea and a chat. I don't think we've seen each other for nearly a week. She brought me sudokus that she saves out of the papers for me. Apart from that nothing's happened. Tomorrow I might wash some clothes but I need to tidy up a bit. We (marg and me ) were talking about the cleaner, and it's no good, not yet anyway that I could feel safe with her. I'm just playing each week as it happens, things have a way of working out.


Well....that's it, no news again today. Will catch up now and remember I love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Sunny day, the rose campions in the meadow are in flower and brilliant. I got a bit of grass mowed and that's it for the day.. watching UK Redbull soapbox races.. great fun!


Those soapbox races are so funny, we watch them many a time up the families


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> The water in the falls are straight from ice melted at the top...it's cold. Water temp at our land level is much nicer at 72°F.


Happy birthday rookie. Sorry but the card fairy has passed her sell by date. One card coming to you as soon as possible


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp, misty Norfolk. Big day today, it's haircut day, I won't recognise DH when the bush on top of his head is gone. That's our excitement for the day unless the mole man turns up. Have a good, safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from drizzly Surrey, just what the garden needed. Making some more jam today, cherry and lemon. 
Getting the laundry done and then some more patchwork which I am really enjoying.

Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a damp and doomy looking London! I am expecting the lawn man to come and finish the side path he started in March, I forgot to ask him what time he'd be here, so we got up early today, just in case! Fat chance, bet he doesn't come at all!! 

So, it will be the usual, puzzle, knitting, knitting, puzzle etc.! 

Have a good one everyone, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). Hot and muggy today. And it smells like dead fish and seaweed outside, so the air must be moving off the lake, although I don't see any leaves moving out there.
Our new covid cases in Ontario are hoving around the 100 mark. The last of the army personnel are leaving the long term care and seniors residences as the outbreaks are over in those places. The TV is warning people that slow moving army vehicles will be on the roads. (And usually one or two end up on the side of the highway for repairs. All of our soldiers are training how to fix our old equipment so they don't have to wait for a mechanic) Municipalities continue to order face coverings inside buildings. PEI is even requesting that people wear face coverings inside their homes to get their current outbreak under control since they are having trouble tracking who their current cases interacted with. Farmers markets are requesting that people wear face coverings while going to the farmers markets even though they are outside.
DD received some custom printed face masks from one of the websites that she operates on. They rushed the printing and did it sloppy with the print not centred and missing ink in several places. But, because she is one of the contributing artists on that site, she has no mechanism for resolving the problem. She has contacted them by email and discussed it with her friends who also use that website. They are not amused by the lack of quality control and they have all said that they will remove their products if the quality problem is not fixed.
My Venezia scarf continues but I'm worried about running out of yarn. I seem to be using more yarn on the decrease portion than I did on the increase portion.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a damp and doomy looking London! I am expecting the lawn man to come and finish the side path he started in March, I forgot to ask him what time he'd be here, so we got up early today, just in case! Fat chance, bet he doesn't come at all!!
> 
> So, it will be the usual, puzzle, knitting, knitting, puzzle etc.!
> 
> Have a good one everyone, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Don't they usually say they will be there between morning and night and you just have to wait until they finish other jobs before they show up at your house??
We still haven't heard back from the window people about our broken window.
Have a good day while you wait.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from drizzly Surrey, just what the garden needed. Making some more jam today, cherry and lemon.
> Getting the laundry done and then some more patchwork which I am really enjoying.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Happy Wednesday.
I would not have thought of putting cherry and lemon together.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). Hot and muggy today. And it smells like dead fish and seaweed outside, so the air must be moving off the lake, although I don't see any leaves moving out there.
> Our new covid cases in Ontario are hoving around the 100 mark. The last of the army personnel are leaving the long term care and seniors residences as the outbreaks are over in those places. The TV is warning people that slow moving army vehicles will be on the roads. (And usually one or two end up on the side of the highway for repairs. All of our soldiers are training how to fix our old equipment so they don't have to wait for a mechanic) Municipalities continue to order face coverings inside buildings. PEI is even requesting that people wear face coverings inside their homes to get their current outbreak under control since they are having trouble tracking who their current cases interacted with. Farmers markets are requesting that people wear face coverings while going to the farmers markets even though they are outside.
> DD received some custom printed face masks from one of the websites that she operates on. They rushed the printing and did it sloppy with the print not centred and missing ink in several places. But, because she is one of the contributing artists on that site, she has no mechanism for resolving the problem. She has contacted them by email and discussed it with her friends who also use that website. They are not amused by the lack of quality control and they have all said that they will remove their products if the quality problem is not fixed.
> My Venezia scarf continues but I'm worried about running out of yarn. I seem to be using more yarn on the decrease portion than I did on the increase portion.


Interesting conundrum, how do you use more yarn knitting less stitches? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, misty Norfolk. Big day today, it's haircut day, I won't recognise DH when the bush on top of his head is gone. That's our excitement for the day unless the mole man turns up. Have a good, safe day. xx


Bella-kitty found a mole under our quince bush and chased it slowly all the way across the garden to the berm. The berm is the perfect place for it. There are already groundhog holes there and the ground is soft and easy to dig. The trees on the berm don't seem to mind.
The hairdresser/barber shop at the end of our subdivision went out of business during the pandemic so we have been cutting our own hair. We don't look the best, and it's probably not even, but our hair is shorter.
Will you be getting your hair cut too, or just your DH?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening all, I've had a coffee day, it's 14C and been very dull. I went to see Karen this morning and sat outside the window. Once again they invited me in and once again I said no and I didn't feel safe. They were happy with that answer. I don't know when I'm going to feel safe again. I feel safe with the family but that's all.
> 
> This afternoon marg came up for a tea and a chat. I don't think we've seen each other for nearly a week. She brought me sudokus that she saves out of the papers for me. Apart from that nothing's happened. Tomorrow I might wash some clothes but I need to tidy up a bit. We (marg and me ) were talking about the cleaner, and it's no good, not yet anyway that I could feel safe with her. I'm just playing each week as it happens, things have a way of working out.
> 
> Well....that's it, no news again today. Will catch up now and remember I love yawl. Xxxx


You'll feel safe once a vaccine is available. 12 candidates are in human trials already.
My sister and BIL have been having porch parties with their neighbours. Each side brings their own drinks and camp chairs. My sister has a nice big porch.
Don't worry about the cleaner. The house will still be there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Bella-kitty found a mole under our quince bush and chased it slowly all the way across the garden to the berm. The berm is the perfect place for it. There are already groundhog holes there and the ground is soft and easy to dig. The trees on the berm don't seem to mind.
> The hairdresser/barber shop at the end of our subdivision went out of business during the pandemic so we have been cutting our own hair. We don't look the best, and it's probably not even, but our hair is shorter.
> Will you be getting your hair cut too, or just your DH?


17 molehills out the back garden and counting, hopefully the mole man will turn up soon or we'll need crampons to go out the back. I'm definitely having mine cut, as short as possible but so it still lies flat, not ready for a crew cut yet. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's wet here right now but I think it's supposed to clear up by mid-day. Don't have a think planned for today other than doing the laundry. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Could you send some of that wet this way. I had to water the front lawn, but I think it might be too late. We have big brown patches. I'm just hoping to save the roots.
Have a good laundry day.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes. I made quiche for us and biscuits and plain ham for DGS. Thankfully, none of our three were picky eaters. It's exhausting. No complaints the last two nights after waterfall hike and whitewater rafting. He was very hungry and tired so quietly ate, read for a bit and crashed to sleep.


Fresh air does that to you.
I'm glad that you had a good birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Interesting conundrum, how do you use more yarn knitting less stitches? xx


I think my gauge has become more relaxed now that I'm familiar with the pattern. I'm trying to consciously pull a little harder on the stitches. There are a lot of yarn overs along the side and I noticed that those loops are larger on the decrease side. I'm just hoping that I don't have to frog back and do the decrease side all over again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> 17 molehills out the back garden and counting, hopefully the mole man will turn up soon or we'll need crampons to go out the back. I'm definitely having mine cut, as short as possible but so it still lies flat, not ready for a crew cut yet. xx


That is a lot of molehills.
What about having the sides shaved shorter so that you don't have to go back for a cut quite so quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself and still have an hour before work so I'm going to knit a bit and see if I can adjust my knitting gauge.
Everyone have a great Wednesday. And stay safe.
(The bins are already at the curb for pickup, June ) :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you for all of the wonderful birthday wishes.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Don't they usually say they will be there between morning and night and you just have to wait until they finish other jobs before they show up at your house??
> We still haven't heard back from the window people about our broken window.
> Have a good day while you wait.


Just had a call from the man, he reckons he was on his way and its raining again and as he will be cementing, that's no good. So, he is coming next week but will l just phone one hour before!! Bit of a cheek but I need him and my calendar is somewhat empty for next week so going with good old Flo!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up to myself and still have an hour before work so I'm going to knit a bit and see if I can adjust my knitting gauge.
> Everyone have a great Wednesday. And stay safe.
> (The bins are already at the curb for pickup, June ) :sm11:


Good girl, glad I've got you into good habits!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That is a lot of molehills.
> What about having the sides shaved shorter so that you don't have to go back for a cut quite so quickly.


Hmm, not so sure about that. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Could you send some of that wet this way. I had to water the front lawn, but I think it might be too late. We have big brown patches. I'm just hoping to save the roots.
> Have a good laundry day.


I sure would if I could! It's dull and gray here this morning, but not raining (yet). Only supposed to be around 73F today. Today is Mr Ric's and my anniversary (42 years), so we're going to try to go out to eat at a restaurant (if there is outdoor seating available). If the seating isn't available, we'll do takeout and eat in the car. Will be an anniversary to remember one way or another. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've no news here. It's been quite a cool day., not summer at all. Hope you're all having a good day. Love yawl xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Just had a call from the man, he reckons he was on his way and its raining again and as he will be cementing, that's no good. So, he is coming next week but will l just phone one hour before!! Bit of a cheek but I need him and my calendar is somewhat empty for next week so going with good old Flo!!


We just can't get the staff these days. ???? I would bet you don't owe him any money? That's why he's not coming. It makes me cross.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> I sure would if I could! It's dull and gray here this morning, but not raining (yet). Only supposed to be around 73F today. Today is Mr Ric's and my anniversary (42 years), so we're going to try to go out to eat at a restaurant (if there is outdoor seating available). If the seating isn't available, we'll do takeout and eat in the car. Will be an anniversary to remember one way or another. xxxooo


A happy anniversary mot you and mr ric. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> A happy anniversary mot you and mr ric. Xx


Thank you, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, misty Norfolk. Big day today, it's haircut day, I won't recognise DH when the bush on top of his head is gone. That's our excitement for the day unless the mole man turns up. Have a good, safe day. xx


Is the man coming to shave the moles?


----------



## SaxonLady

not actually raining here ATM but it's been a dreary day. DH has gone shopping. I dread to imagine what he will come back with. Last time he came home with smoked salmon pieces, pickles salmon, fresh tuna and a large trout. All at knock down prices.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I sure would if I could! It's dull and gray here this morning, but not raining (yet). Only supposed to be around 73F today. Today is Mr Ric's and my anniversary (42 years), so we're going to try to go out to eat at a restaurant (if there is outdoor seating available). If the seating isn't available, we'll do takeout and eat in the car. Will be an anniversary to remember one way or another. xxxooo


Congratulations, hope you have more luck than we did last month. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Is the man coming to shave the moles?


I wish he was, using a cut throat razor. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday to DH.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I sure would if I could! It's dull and gray here this morning, but not raining (yet). Only supposed to be around 73F today. Today is Mr Ric's and my anniversary (42 years), so we're going to try to go out to eat at a restaurant (if there is outdoor seating available). If the seating isn't available, we'll do takeout and eat in the car. Will be an anniversary to remember one way or another. xxxooo


Happy anniversary you guys, enjoy your 'night out'!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> We just can't get the staff these days. ???? I would bet you don't owe him any money? That's why he's not coming. It makes me cross.


I know, my sister tears strips off me for paying everything up front, I'm too easily played!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday to DH.


Wow, that looks really yummy!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Congratulations, hope you have more luck than we did last month. xx


Thank you!! It will be interesting. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Happy anniversary you guys, enjoy your 'night out'!! xxxxxxx


Thank you!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wow, that looks really yummy!! xxxx


I was thinking the same thing. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Please Pray for our Tea Party leader, Sam. He’s on a ventilator and getting bloodiness a Toledo hospital. Thankfully, his two daughters (Heather and Heidi)can be there some of the time.


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Please Pray for our Tea Party leader, Sam. He's on a ventilator and getting bloodiness a Toledo hospital. Thankfully, his two daughters (Heather and Heidi)can be there some of the time.


Oh no, sending Healing Energies to him, I hope he improves very soon! ×oxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Oh no, sending Healing Energies to him, I hope he improves very soon! ×oxoxo


I wish I could still edit my post for correction of the predictive text that I didn't catch.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Wow, that looks really yummy!! xxxx


It is!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Please Pray for our Tea Party leader, Sam. He's on a ventilator and getting bloodiness a Toledo hospital. Thankfully, his two daughters (Heather and Heidi)can be there some of the time.


Oh poor Sam, such a sweet man. Sending healing, comforting vibes and good wishes to them all. Thanks for letting us know Jeanette xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, drizzly Norfolk, might go shopping this afternoon if I can find the energy, apart from that not a lot going on. Got well and truly scalped yesterday and hardly recognised DH when he came back. Still waiting for the mole man, got at least 20 hills now of various sizes and that's just out the back, only two so far at the front. Have a good safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Please Pray for our Tea Party leader, Sam. He's on a ventilator and getting bloodiness a Toledo hospital. Thankfully, his two daughters (Heather and Heidi)can be there some of the time.


Sending my thoughts to Sam and family. Such a lovely man. X


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, drizzly Norfolk, might go shopping this afternoon if I can find the energy, apart from that not a lot going on. Got well and truly scalped yesterday and hardly recognised DH when he came back. Still waiting for the mole man, got at least 20 hills now of various sizes and that's just out the back, only two so far at the front. Have a good safe day. xx


That's a lot of mole hills, sou ds like your landscaper might have to work some of them into your garden design. What a pain, is there no deterrent? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's a lot of mole hills, sou ds like your landscaper might have to work some of them into your garden design. What a pain, is there no deterrent? Xxxx


Not that I know of although a few people have mentioned those plastic toy windmills, supposedly they don't like the vibrations. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry and cloudy Surrey. The jam turned out perfectly so tomorrow morning I will make scones so we can have a cream tea when my friends come jn the afternoon. 

The weather is supposed to be brightening up from tomorrow, the garden is looking good after the rain.

Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and gloomy London, think we're getting some rain shortly!

Nothing on the agenda for today, will just do whatever I fancy!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 23'C (73'F). It's hot and muggy again with no wind. I hope some air starts moving before Knit Night tonight.
Yesterday Toronto got 2 months of rain in 30 minutes when a storm raced through. High winds brought down trees that landed on power lines and all that rain overflowed the storm sewers and rivers and many homes flooded. There was even a tornado warning at one point. We didn't get anything. I put the sprinkler on the front lawn for 20 minutes but it is still brown. The last time this happened, it took two years to get the lawn growing again.
More municipalities are making masks mandatory in indoor places. July 13 masks will be mandatory here. I have 4. Need to make/buy more. Our Health ministry is saying that the coronavirus is under control, but local outbreaks can still occur if people get lazy and ignore distancing. Studies have also shown that the majority of people who have had covid are young people <30 and women. The majority of people who have died, however, have been senior citizens.
I'm going to be able to finish my shawl without running out of yarn. I adjusted my tension and used less yarn. Blocking should even everything out. This scarf/shawl is only about 16" wide but over 6 feet long. And it is SO soft.
Our garden keeps giving. DD harvested more of the rapini and most of the goosefoot. So we had greens with supper.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and gloomy London, think we're getting some rain shortly!
> 
> Nothing on the agenda for today, will just do whatever I fancy!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Xxxx


Go jump in a puddle for me. Thanks :sm01:
Have a good "going with Flo" day.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and cloudy Surrey. The jam turned out perfectly so tomorrow morning I will make scones so we can have a cream tea when my friends come jn the afternoon.
> 
> The weather is supposed to be brightening up from tomorrow, the garden is looking good after the rain.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Happy Thursday.
Cream tea, yum. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not that I know of although a few people have mentioned those plastic toy windmills, supposedly they don't like the vibrations. xxxx


I could understand that. It's worth a try.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, drizzly Norfolk, might go shopping this afternoon if I can find the energy, apart from that not a lot going on. Got well and truly scalped yesterday and hardly recognised DH when he came back. Still waiting for the mole man, got at least 20 hills now of various sizes and that's just out the back, only two so far at the front. Have a good safe day. xx


Oh my, those moles are spreading.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Please Pray for our Tea Party leader, Sam. He's on a ventilator and getting bloodiness a Toledo hospital. Thankfully, his two daughters (Heather and Heidi)can be there some of the time.


Prayers sent his way.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I know, my sister tears strips off me for paying everything up front, I'm too easily played!!! xxxx


Mum never reads reviews before picking a company, and sometimes ends up with questionable companies because of that.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday to DH.


Yummy.
Happy belated birthday to your DH. I hope it was a good celebration.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> not actually raining here ATM but it's been a dreary day. DH has gone shopping. I dread to imagine what he will come back with. Last time he came home with smoked salmon pieces, pickles salmon, fresh tuna and a large trout. All at knock down prices.


The fish market was open!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We just can't get the staff these days. ???? I would bet you don't owe him any money? That's why he's not coming. It makes me cross.


We have the same problem. We're between bigger towns and the handymen always want to go there instead of Port Hope.
We do have someone coming to look at our broken window. After mum described the problem, he seemed to think it was fixable and he's seen it before. I've cleaned a path to the window so we can sanitize less after he leaves.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've no news here. It's been quite a cool day., not summer at all. Hope you're all having a good day. Love yawl xx


I'll send you some heat and humidity. We've had temperatures in the 30s for weeks now. Not our normal weather at all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I sure would if I could! It's dull and gray here this morning, but not raining (yet). Only supposed to be around 73F today. Today is Mr Ric's and my anniversary (42 years), so we're going to try to go out to eat at a restaurant (if there is outdoor seating available). If the seating isn't available, we'll do takeout and eat in the car. Will be an anniversary to remember one way or another. xxxooo


Happy belated anniversary. I hope you were able to have a nice meal on a patio. (Or in the car). I'd be happy to forget 2020.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just had a call from the man, he reckons he was on his way and its raining again and as he will be cementing, that's no good. So, he is coming next week but will l just phone one hour before!! Bit of a cheek but I need him and my calendar is somewhat empty for next week so going with good old Flo!!


I hope it doesn't rain when he is scheduled next week.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself again.
I need to get out some paper and figure out the remaining decreases on this scarf/shawl. I've got just enough time before work.
Have a good safe day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning. We’re traveling to Indianapolis today for a hand off of DGS to his Mom. She’s having a big 40 party on Saturday. How did my baby get that old?

Our other daughter will be here for a couple more weeks as she does her summer classes for her PhD online. Might as well be here as anywhere.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Oh no, sending Healing Energies to him, I hope he improves very soon! ×oxoxo


And from me, too, Jeanette. Thank you for letting us know. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy belated anniversary. I hope you were able to have a nice meal on a patio. (Or in the car). I'd be happy to forget 2020.


Thank you. We were able to enjoy our meal on the patio there. They have spaced the tables out to allow good distance for social distancing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a gray Seattle. Only plans I have for today is meeting up with a friend in a park for a social distance visit. Will be good to get out. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello and good evening. I'm back home, I've been to Wendy's . She's got herself a bit down so we had a chatting afternoon. It's been great/white clouds today and no sun temp 13C. 

Marg and John aware having a man over to give them a price on chopping some trees down. I think when he comes to do it I might have a word about one of mine, maybe two. I alway complained at my Albert because he was pruning trees but these definitely need seeing to.

Haven't any more news, so I love yawl xxxxstay safe


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> Please Pray for our Tea Party leader, Sam. He's on a ventilator and getting bloodiness a Toledo hospital. Thankfully, his two daughters (Heather and Heidi)can be there some of the time.


Sending you soothing thoughts


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 23'C (73'F). It's hot and muggy again with no wind. I hope some air starts moving before Knit Night tonight.
> Yesterday Toronto got 2 months of rain in 30 minutes when a storm raced through. High winds brought down trees that landed on power lines and all that rain overflowed the storm sewers and rivers and many homes flooded. There was even a tornado warning at one point. We didn't get anything. I put the sprinkler on the front lawn for 20 minutes but it is still brown. The last time this happened, it took two years to get the lawn growing again.
> More municipalities are making masks mandatory in indoor places. July 13 masks will be mandatory here. I have 4. Need to make/buy more. Our Health ministry is saying that the coronavirus is under control, but local outbreaks can still occur if people get lazy and ignore distancing. Studies have also shown that the majority of people who have had covid are young people <30 and women. The majority of people who have died, however, have been senior citizens.
> I'm going to be able to finish my shawl without running out of yarn. I adjusted my tension and used less yarn. Blocking should even everything out. This scarf/shawl is only about 16" wide but over 6 feet long. And it is SO soft.
> Our garden keeps giving. DD harvested more of the rapini and most of the goosefoot. So we had greens with supper.


Loads of vitamins inn those lovely greens!! I recognise the prawns/shrimp but what else is on your plate? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I could understand that. It's worth a try.


Sounds like you may need a trip to the seaside to get some - or, find a YouTube video on how to make them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it doesn't rain when he is scheduled next week.


Me too, I want to draw a line under the leaking underfloor pipe saga!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. We're traveling to Indianapolis today for a hand off of DGS to his Mom. She's having a big 40 party on Saturday. How did my baby get that old?
> 
> Our other daughter will be here for a couple more weeks as she does her summer classes for her PhD online. Might as well be here as anywhere.


I know what you mean, I can't possibly have a daughter who is 50!!! I expect you will be sorry to see DGS go home but it will be nice also to get back to normal, they _are_ exhausting! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. We were able to enjoy our meal on the patio there. They have spaced the tables out to allow good distance for social distancing. xxxooo


That's great, glad you didn't have to 'make do' on your special day!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's great, glad you didn't have to 'make do' on your special day!! xxxx


Me, too. Thanks! ????????xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 23'C (73'F). It's hot and muggy again with no wind. I hope some air starts moving before Knit Night tonight.
> Yesterday Toronto got 2 months of rain in 30 minutes when a storm raced through. High winds brought down trees that landed on power lines and all that rain overflowed the storm sewers and rivers and many homes flooded. There was even a tornado warning at one point. We didn't get anything. I put the sprinkler on the front lawn for 20 minutes but it is still brown. The last time this happened, it took two years to get the lawn growing again.
> More municipalities are making masks mandatory in indoor places. July 13 masks will be mandatory here. I have 4. Need to make/buy more. Our Health ministry is saying that the coronavirus is under control, but local outbreaks can still occur if people get lazy and ignore distancing. Studies have also shown that the majority of people who have had covid are young people <30 and women. The majority of people who have died, however, have been senior citizens.
> I'm going to be able to finish my shawl without running out of yarn. I adjusted my tension and used less yarn. Blocking should even everything out. This scarf/shawl is only about 16" wide but over 6 feet long. And it is SO soft.
> Our garden keeps giving. DD harvested more of the rapini and most of the goosefoot. So we had greens with supper.


That looks delicious. Those storms are scary we had a heavy rain yesterday just when I found my passenger seatbelt is broken and the dealer was closing in 10 minutes. I'm glad the masks work. Just imagine if they didn't and we would up a creak without a paddle. Small inconvenience to stop such an awful disease. I'm hearing there may be later damage to those who get Covid. Stay well. Your meal looks sooo good.


----------



## jollypolly

Happy birthday to rookie retiree’s hub and congratulations to Pam and Mr Ric on your anniversary. Prayers for Sam.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> We just can't get the staff these days. ???? I would bet you don't owe him any money? That's why he's not coming. It makes me cross.


Sometimes I call and they put me to leave a tape message with what I want so I call back and push the button for people who want to start a service with them and golly gee wiz they come on in person really fast. Hmmm. Then I tell them what I want to tell them.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've no news here. It's been quite a cool day., not summer at all. Hope you're all having a good day. Love yawl xx


I hope you are having a good day too. Our weather is dry enough to make grass brown and them A day with heavy rain. It's gotten so hot so fast we feel it worse I think. Good day for soduko or jigsaw puzzle in my case since I can't do soduko at all.


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday to DH.


Looks so good wish I could pick it off the screen.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from drizzly Surrey, just what the garden needed. Making some more jam today, cherry and lemon.
> Getting the laundry done and then some more patchwork which I am really enjoying.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Patchwork sounds more fun than laundry of course. I've started a cross stitch. By that I mean made a thread grid to be ready to begin. I did more than 36 rows on a cowl and saw the pattern said k2tog where it should have said ssk so the vine wasn't vining. Tried to go back but on lace with no lifeline ...I'm the brave type who doesn't think I will need one haha ... Well I had to start over and I decided the yarn is too fine for the pattern which would be best with dk type. So I've another pattern to begin now when I stop catching up. Nice to get your news and the others too.


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> Happy birthday to rookie retiree's hub and congratulations to Pam and Mr Ric on your anniversary. Prayers for Sam.


Thank you, Polly. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friend.
> Would you consider getting together without the bingo? And just having some social time together.


I'm so sorry. Some changes are hard. I liked going to the library and that's no more. I'm sad for the lady who will be missed by you all. I hope some new event will begin when this virus is just a Bad memory. My finger tips are worn from 
'hanging on".


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, the sun did try but lost, hopefully this weekend should be better. Mole man came yesterday and laid a dozen traps and we got the shopping in so having a quieter day today, i.e. lots of knitting and not a lot else. Have a good day whatever you're getting up to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Quite a lot of rain again yesterday but now clear blue skies. Just what my salad crop need. My tomatoes are ripening nicely.

Making some scones this morning to have with the homemade cherry jam and Cornish clotted cream this afternoon when my friends come over.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Sometimes I call and they put me to leave a tape message with what I want so I call back and push the button for people who want to start a service with them and golly gee wiz they come on in person really fast. Hmmm. Then I tell them what I want to tell them.


Great idea, no good getting older if you don't get smarter!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I hope you are having a good day too. Our weather is dry enough to make grass brown and them A day with heavy rain. It's gotten so hot so fast we feel it worse I think. Good day for soduko or jigsaw puzzle in my case since I can't do soduko at all.


I'm the same, just can't get on with Sudoku, does nothing for me but I am now hooked on jig saw puzzles!! :sm16: :sm19: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Patchwork sounds more fun than laundry of course. I've started a cross stitch. By that I mean made a thread grid to be ready to begin. I did more than 36 rows on a cowl and saw the pattern said k2tog where it should have said ssk so the vine wasn't vining. Tried to go back but on lace with no lifeline ...I'm the brave type who doesn't think I will need one haha ... Well I had to start over and I decided the yarn is too fine for the pattern which would be best with dk type. So I've another pattern to begin now when I stop catching up. Nice to get your news and the others too.


...and lovely to hear from you too Polly!! I was the same with lifelines but some of these Cascade Diagonal Afghan squares are so tricky, I have a life line on alternate rows and stitch markers just about everywhere but I'm getting there!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, the sun did try but lost, hopefully this weekend should be better. Mole man came yesterday and laid a dozen traps and we got the shopping in so having a quieter day today, i.e. lots of knitting and not a lot else. Have a good day whatever you're getting up to. xx


Good morning Jacky, sad about the moles but they shouldn't be there, especially when there is a beautiful, big field on the other side of your garden wall!!! Have a good day! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Quite a lot of rain again yesterday but now clear blue skies. Just what my salad crop need. My tomatoes are ripening nicely.
> 
> Making some scones this morning to have with the homemade cherry jam and Cornish clotted cream this afternoon when my friends come over.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Hope the weather stays fine for your meet up, cream tea sounds luverly!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a currently sunny, blue-sky London. However, heavy showers are forecast for later so I won't be going far today. The library is now open, apparently so I might go and take some books back later, depending on how the *^&$%+ jigsaw puzzle goes!!

Have a good one everybody, better times are on the horizon, we've all stayed well so far and not lost anyone close to us, as far as I know, so let's keep our spirits up!!

By the way, UK ladies, Hotter shoes are doing two pairs of most of their shoes for £79, I've just saved £65!!!! Also, Mariner's are doing some of their popular colours in DK, £1 for 100g!! https://www.marrineryarns.com/knitting-yarns/marriner-essentials-double-knit-100g-83.asp?utm_source=Marriner+Subscribers&utm_campaign=8b868e0b8f-MY100720-DKessentials&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ca8f4d3b06-8b868e0b8f-71226021&mc_cid=8b868e0b8f&mc_eid=bd503a1eda

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EDT and 31'C (88'F) already. Hot and humid again. I'm a broken record. It is completely still outside.
Covid numbers are still under 200 new cases. Most of the new cases are from the agricultural workers near Windsor. Several beaches in Toronto will be closed this weekend because people (mostly younger people) won't stop crowding the beaches. They are also parking wherever they feel, drinking illegally, having bonfires during a time when fires are dangerous because of the lack of rain, setting off illegal fireworks and leaving garbage including beer and liquor bottles and needles. And people living around the beaches have had enough. City of Toronto has said that they will tow any vehicles near the closed beaches, and owners will have to pay a fine as well as the towing and impound charges.
Yesterday was the tech day from He(double hockey sticks). My work laptop audio broke. You wouldn't think that is a big deal but I need the audio for Teams chat and meetings which I have every couple of days. And I would have had to take my laptop to work to fix it. I rolled back the driver, the audio started working and I hope it is fixed. I received my replacement watch for my smartwatch with the broken face glass. While trying to set up the new watch, I wiped out my old watch. I can't believe how attached I am to this watch. It's my sticky notes, alarm and reminder of most things. This morning I have the new watch set up as a standalone and the old watch is attached to my phone, and everything is good. DD had an error message come up on her work laptop and had a major panic. I came up behind the laptop and the error message went away. NO MORE TECH PROBLEMS PLEASE!
Knit Night under the tent was interesting. It was very hot, but there was a breeze of hot air coming across the pavement. Hot air moving is better than not moving. Everyone was working on smaller projects or cotton or linen projects. Next week they will be holding a lottery because 15 people want to knit and the core 10 people usually show up so those additional people have not had a chance to knit under the tent. Although we didn't have the full 10 people until the last 45 minutes, because one lady was late from work. The yarn store owner is hoping they move to Stage 3 and allow more than 10 people to meet.
My Venezia scarf/shawl is finished. I'll try to block it today. It should dry in 15 minutes in this heat.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a currently sunny, blue-sky London. However, heavy showers are forecast for later so I won't be going far today. The library is now open, apparently so I might go and take some books back later, depending on how the *^&$%+ jigsaw puzzle goes!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, better times are on the horizon, we've all stayed well so far and not lost anyone close to us, as far as I know, so let's keep our spirits up!!
> 
> By the way, UK ladies, Hotter shoes are doing two pairs of most of their shoes for £79, I've just saved £65!!!! Also, Mariner's are doing some of their popular colours in DK, £1 for 100g!! https://www.marrineryarns.com/knitting-yarns/marriner-essentials-double-knit-100g-83.asp?utm_source=Marriner+Subscribers&utm_campaign=8b868e0b8f-MY100720-DKessentials&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ca8f4d3b06-8b868e0b8f-71226021&mc_cid=8b868e0b8f&mc_eid=bd503a1eda
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope the jigsaw puzzle starts to behave.
Mum has a bag of books to go back to the used book store when they reopen.
I should probably get new shoes. Haven't bothered since I'm not leaving the house much.
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm the same, just can't get on with Sudoku, does nothing for me but I am now hooked on jig saw puzzles!! :sm16: :sm19: :sm09: xxxx


I couldn't figure Sudoku out either, but Susan attached one to one of the cards that she sent me and now I find them quite enjoyable. Although I'm still on the "easy" setting.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Quite a lot of rain again yesterday but now clear blue skies. Just what my salad crop need. My tomatoes are ripening nicely.
> 
> Making some scones this morning to have with the homemade cherry jam and Cornish clotted cream this afternoon when my friends come over.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


DD has been watering her garden faithfully. This garden just keeps giving.
I still haven't made any scones. My mouth is watering just thinking of them. And homemade jam too. yummmmm.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, the sun did try but lost, hopefully this weekend should be better. Mole man came yesterday and laid a dozen traps and we got the shopping in so having a quieter day today, i.e. lots of knitting and not a lot else. Have a good day whatever you're getting up to. xx


I've never heard of mole traps. I don't think moles are such a problem over here. The one that Bella-kitty chased the other day was the first one that I had seen in years.
Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm so sorry. Some changes are hard. I liked going to the library and that's no more. I'm sad for the lady who will be missed by you all. I hope some new event will begin when this virus is just a Bad memory. My finger tips are worn from
> 'hanging on".


Keep "hanging in there" Polly. Several vaccines are being tested. Then we will all be safe (for a year at least).
And keep coming on here when you can. We'll help hold you up.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EDT and 31'C (88'F) already. Hot and humid again. I'm a broken record. It is completely still outside.
> Covid numbers are still under 200 new cases. Most of the new cases are from the agricultural workers near Windsor. Several beaches in Toronto will be closed this weekend because people (mostly younger people) won't stop crowding the beaches. They are also parking wherever they feel, drinking illegally, having bonfires during a time when fires are dangerous because of the lack of rain, setting off illegal fireworks and leaving garbage including beer and liquor bottles and needles. And people living around the beaches have had enough. City of Toronto has said that they will tow any vehicles near the closed beaches, and owners will have to pay a fine as well as the towing and impound charges.
> Yesterday was the tech day from He(double hockey sticks). My work laptop audio broke. You wouldn't think that is a big deal but I need the audio for Teams chat and meetings which I have every couple of days. And I would have had to take my laptop to work to fix it. I rolled back the driver, the audio started working and I hope it is fixed. I received my replacement watch for my smartwatch with the broken face glass. While trying to set up the new watch, I wiped out my old watch. I can't believe how attached I am to this watch. It's my sticky notes, alarm and reminder of most things. This morning I have the new watch set up as a standalone and the old watch is attached to my phone, and everything is good. DD had an error message come up on her work laptop and had a major panic. I came up behind the laptop and the error message went away. NO MORE TECH PROBLEMS PLEASE!
> Knit Night under the tent was interesting. It was very hot, but there was a breeze of hot air coming across the pavement. Hot air moving is better than not moving. Everyone was working on smaller projects or cotton or linen projects. Next week they will be holding a lottery because 15 people want to knit and the core 10 people usually show up so those additional people have not had a chance to knit under the tent. Although we didn't have the full 10 people until the last 45 minutes, because one lady was late from work. The yarn store owner is hoping they move to Stage 3 and allow more than 10 people to meet.
> My Venezia scarf/shawl is finished. I'll try to block it today. It should dry in 15 minutes in this heat.


Such strange weather you are having, I wonder what's going on?! What a nightmare when tech stuff goes wrong, especially when it's more than one item, tend to feel there is something in the air....! Glad your covid problems are being dealt with, it's just stupid what people will do, almost daring the virus to come and get 'em!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Patchwork sounds more fun than laundry of course. I've started a cross stitch. By that I mean made a thread grid to be ready to begin. I did more than 36 rows on a cowl and saw the pattern said k2tog where it should have said ssk so the vine wasn't vining. Tried to go back but on lace with no lifeline ...I'm the brave type who doesn't think I will need one haha ... Well I had to start over and I decided the yarn is too fine for the pattern which would be best with dk type. So I've another pattern to begin now when I stop catching up. Nice to get your news and the others too.


Have a look on Ravelry for free patterns. I'm sure you can find another pattern that matches your yarn. 
If the knitting is not looking right or is not enjoyable, start something else.
(That may be why I have a bunch of started projects and not as many finished ones.)


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I hope you are having a good day too. Our weather is dry enough to make grass brown and them A day with heavy rain. It's gotten so hot so fast we feel it worse I think. Good day for soduko or jigsaw puzzle in my case since I can't do soduko at all.


Try these
https://sudoku.com/easy/
https://www.jigsawplanet.com/


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Sometimes I call and they put me to leave a tape message with what I want so I call back and push the button for people who want to start a service with them and golly gee wiz they come on in person really fast. Hmmm. Then I tell them what I want to tell them.


Smart.
We finally had the man come to fix the window. He came with a face mask and booties to wear on his feet. He ended up melting the window apart with a heater to put the metal parts back inside where they belonged so we could open and close the window!
Apparently he is the only repairman and he had been injured early in the pandemic when a window fell on his head and he had some fairly hefty damage. He is only back part time and trying to catch up with the repairs while he does physiotherapy the rest of the time.
DD washed the entire kitchen including floors and walls after he left. Whatever she needs to make her feel safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> That looks delicious. Those storms are scary we had a heavy rain yesterday just when I found my passenger seatbelt is broken and the dealer was closing in 10 minutes. I'm glad the masks work. Just imagine if they didn't and we would up a creak without a paddle. Small inconvenience to stop such an awful disease. I'm hearing there may be later damage to those who get Covid. Stay well. Your meal looks sooo good.


We had a 41 year old actor die in Toronto from complications of covid 3 months after he recovered from the virus. He had blood clots that forced doctors to remove one of his legs. But the clots in his lungs eventually killed him.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Loads of vitamins inn those lovely greens!! I recognise the prawns/shrimp but what else is on your plate? xxxx


Egg noodles in a creamy sauce. Boiled rapini and goosefoot greens. And a small piece of grilled fish.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening. I'm back home, I've been to Wendy's . She's got herself a bit down so we had a chatting afternoon. It's been great/white clouds today and no sun temp 13C.
> 
> Marg and John aware having a man over to give them a price on chopping some trees down. I think when he comes to do it I might have a word about one of mine, maybe two. I alway complained at my Albert because he was pruning trees but these definitely need seeing to.
> 
> Haven't any more news, so I love yawl xxxxstay safe


We still haven't seen our tree guy. I don't think he can take our dead tree down without damaging our shed or the other trees that are near it.
I'm glad you can have garden chats.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. We were able to enjoy our meal on the patio there. They have spaced the tables out to allow good distance for social distancing. xxxooo


That's great.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Such strange weather you are having, I wonder what's going on?! What a nightmare when tech stuff goes wrong, especially when it's more than one item, tend to feel there is something in the air....! Glad your covid problems are being dealt with, it's just stupid what people will do, almost daring the virus to come and get 'em!! xxxx


The majority of people are doing well and just scratching their heads at the people doing stupid things.\
We usually get a week or two of hot humid weather in July, but this is getting silly, (and annoying)


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself again. I'm signing off.
Everyone have a good safe day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Smart.
> We finally had the man come to fix the window. He came with a face mask and booties to wear on his feet. He ended up melting the window apart with a heater to put the metal parts back inside where they belonged so we could open and close the window!
> Apparently he is the only repairman and he had been injured early in the pandemic when a window fell on his head and he had some fairly hefty damage. He is only back part time and trying to catch up with the repairs while he does physiotherapy the rest of the time.
> DD washed the entire kitchen including floors and walls after he left. Whatever she needs to make her feel safe.


Poor guy but glad he can at least work now. Bless your DD but, as you say, whatever......! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's a bit dreary here this morning, but I think it's supposed to get nicer later. We're having cooler weather than normal here, but I'm okay with it. It's a nice break from the 100F plus weather we were having in Arizona. Not much planned for today, so will go with Flo (if she's available). I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit dreary here this morning, but I think it's supposed to get nicer later. We're having cooler weather than normal here, but I'm okay with it. It's a nice break from the 100F plus weather we were having in Arizona. Not much planned for today, so will go with Flo (if she's available). I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam! Glad the temps are a bit more comfortable than in Az!! Hope you took the most suitable clothes up there with you!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam! Glad the temps are a bit more comfortable than in Az!! Hope you took the most suitable clothes up there with you!! ???? Xxxx


I did!!! Probably brought way too many clothes, but I didn't last year and regretted it when we stayed up here through the winter months. Hopefully we won't be here through the winter months again this year, but you never know. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sisters. Sue came down this afternoon and brought my shopping with her. They are seeing friends tonight. SDing. So ie saved Stephen coming down after work. It's a much better idea, and I will go and see them on Sunday. Sue looks so well. 

Little Brie the dog next door came into my porch today, for a treat, because the door was open and Andrew was there, then marg came up and she had a cup of tea and then that's the day.....I'm wondering how I stand if I asked my hairdresser to come in my house.does anybody know? I think I can't have my hairdresser but someone can come in from Spain....I honestly am so confused I'm confused.com. 

Going to catch up now. Love yawl.


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I hope every one is well, & getting wonderful sunny weather for this time of year! DH & I are visiting D D4 & her family, we have been here since Monday, and it is sssooo cold! We will remain here tiI Saturday, then head home! 
The sun has run away, for a while and we have cloudy, overcast sky; and the heavans opened last night, and we got a lot. We have had quite a lot of rain to night also, but that is ok, because this region is farming, so the rain is a very good thing.
We are heading home tomorrow, so I will be able to do a proper catch up again, & I will be able to check what I have posted, because I have r spare of glasses, I have been without glasses for about 3 days now, but it feels like forever, since I have had clear vision!

I hope everyone is having a wonderful day, and now I am off to bed, in the hope of actually getting a decent amount of sleep. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Me too, I want to draw a line under the leaking underfloor pipe saga!! xxxx


It reminds me of "THERES A HOLE IN MY BUCKET DEAR LIZA


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> The majority of people are doing well and just scratching their heads at the people doing stupid things.\
> We usually get a week or two of hot humid weather in July, but this is getting silly, (and annoying)


I think we have their cousins living in UK. They went absolutely stupid last Saturday in the pubs, no SD. You can't tell me that it was necessary just for some alcohol . No one will die through lack of it.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I hope every one is well, & getting wonderful sunny weather for this time of year! DH & I are visiting D D4 & her family, we have been here since Monday, and it is sssooo cold! We will remain here tiI Saturday, then head home!
> The sun has run away, for a while and we have cloudy, overcast sky; and the heavans opened last night, and we got a lot. We have had quite a lot of rain to night also, but that is ok, because this region is farming, so the rain is a very good thing.
> We are heading home tomorrow, so I will be able to do a proper catch up again, & I will be able to check what I have posted, because I have r spare of glasses, I have been without glasses for about 3 days now, but it feels like forever, since I have had clear vision!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful day, and now I am off to bed, in the hope of actually getting a decent amount of sleep. xoxoxo


Good to hear from you glad you're having a nice break but shame it's so cold! Safe journey home!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Jam is amazingly easy and quick in your instant pot ????


nitz8catz said:


> DD has been watering her garden faithfully. This garden just keeps giving.
> I still haven't made any scones. My mouth is watering just thinking of them. And homemade jam too. yummmmm.
> Happy Friday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Jam is amazingly easy and quick in your instant pot ????


Hi jinx I was just thinking about you this morning, came on here and there you were, how's things going? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, lovely to see the sun back. Busy morning so far, got breakfast, prepped dinner and the man has been to measure up for vertical blinds in the en-suite and it's not even 10 o'clock yet. Nothing else planned for the day, might even get out in the garden or I might knit, might even do both if I feel energetic enough. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey ????. Had another lovely Friday afternoon with the girls. Everybody enjoyed the cream tea and we had a great time.

I've started the second side of my patchwork cushion cover, so I'll sit in the garden and do some more today.

Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Jam is amazingly easy and quick in your instant pot ????


Hello jinx, good to see you, how you doing?! Jam is even quicker and easier if you get it from the supermarket!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hi everybody, it's a fine and sunny day in London and quite warm. My knee went 'boing' yesterday so I was hopping about on crutches for most of the day but this morning, it seems much better, thank goodness. However, I won't push, it which gives me a good excuse to sit in the chair and knit for the rest of the day!!

Have a great weekend everybody, lots of love xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Saturday sisters, I've had a pj morning with my sudokus, then I had lunch. I had a lovely bath and then had a watts app video link with Josephine. I don't know where we get all the conversation from but we always manage to fill a good while say half to three quarters of an hour. I'm going up to Stephens tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to it. 

I hope you have enjoyed yourself rebecca, I'm presuming you'll be home today, if you're not, well then..go on enjoying yourself. Xx

I don't think I've anything else to tell you except I love yawl. Xxxxxstay safe


----------



## SaxonLady

always is in Morrisons. Always fresh. Real fishmonger.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean, I can't possibly have a daughter who is 50!!! I expect you will be sorry to see DGS go home but it will be nice also to get back to normal, they _are_ exhausting! xxxx


My Martin is 57 today!!!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My Martin is 57 today!!!!!


Happy birthday Martin, your mum had you when she was still in junior school!!! :sm12: :sm15: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hope it lasts today, yesterday ended up cloudy and quite cold. Day of rest today so just take it easy. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Looks like a day to spend in the garden. 

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an already hot and sunny London!! I think a spot of gardening is on the agenda for me too today, how the weeds have loved the rain we've been having!! I have seen many more sparrows in my garden recently, and after the rain, they are enjoying a feast of insects from my flower beds, it's lovely to watch them!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an already hot and sunny London!! I think a spot of gardening is on the agenda for me too today, how the weeds have loved the rain we've been having!! I have seen many more sparrows in my garden recently, and after the rain, they are enjoying a feast of insects from my flower beds, it's lovely to watch them!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ours are still busy eating the house.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Ours are still busy eating the house.


I hope they leave some of the house, for you to live in!
It is lovely tobe back home, In our own environment, Mint spent most of the day tucked up under a blanket with me, in my chair ...... she was so exhausted, she hasn't yet eaten, and she has spent most of the time since getting home, sleeping! I think she will have caught up with herself by tomo-rrow; both ho, and BH, have gone to bed, and are now both happily snoring!
I am now going to doa bit of catchup, enjoy your sunny days, we have heavy clouds, and lots of rain in our forecast now, and I have a lot of washing to do, after our week away! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I hope they leave some of the house, for you to live in!


They are pecking at the mortar.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> They are pecking at the mortar.


They might be taking it for their nests, there's a native Bee have, that does that kind of thing, when we took our chimney down, I think they left on youd, because I haven't seen them since then, so now I am trying to work out how to get them to return.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> They might be taking it for their nests, there's a native Bee have, that does that kind of thing, when we took our chimney down, I think they left on youd, because I haven't seen them since then, so now I am trying to work out how to get them to return.


They (bees) use existing holes about 3 inches deep, slightly uphill and 3/8 inch diameter to breed in and hibernate.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> DD has been watering her garden faithfully. This garden just keeps giving.
> I still haven't made any scones. My mouth is watering just thinking of them. And homemade jam too. yummmmm.
> Happy Friday.


DH made some scones whilewe were in Cockaleachie with DD 4 & family, but we didn't have any jam and cream, we will have to remember to takethat with us, on our next visit; I will also be making a self saucing chocolate pudding, next time we are there; Ijust have to remember to make enough for 8 to 10 servings instead of 2 to 4 servings! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I'm so sorry. Some changes are hard. I liked going to the library and that's no more. I'm sad for the lady who will be missed by you all. I hope some new event will begin when this virus is just a Bad memory. My finger tips are worn from 'hanging on".





nitz8catz said:


> Keep "hanging in there" Polly. Several vaccines are being tested. Then we will all be safe (for a year at least).
> And keep coming on here when you can. We'll help hold you up.


I'm hoping that enduring a pandemic is once a Century, and won't be seen again, until at least the 22nd Century, and hopefully by then, someone has found a way to stop then happening again!

We have the Army deployed, along the South Australian Border, because Covid-19 has gone wild in Victoria, and they are back on Lock Down, and have no escape to any other state, except I think that some people got through to NSW, and spread the Virus further. This has all happened, since the BLM demonstrations, and in Victoria there was no mask wearing, and the people have also not been sensible about the precautions, that have been put in place! *SMH*


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EDT and 31'C (88'F) already. Hot and humid again. I'm a broken record. It is completely still outside.
> Covid numbers are still under 200 new cases. Most of the new cases are from the agricultural workers near Windsor. Several beaches in Toronto will be closed this weekend because people (mostly younger people) won't stop crowding the beaches. They are also parking wherever they feel, drinking illegally, having bonfires during a time when fires are dangerous because of the lack of rain, setting off illegal fireworks and leaving garbage including beer and liquor bottles and needles. And people living around the beaches have had enough. City of Toronto has said that they will tow any vehicles near the closed beaches, and owners will have to pay a fine as well as the towing and impound charges.
> Yesterday was the tech day from He(double hockey sticks). My work laptop audio broke. You wouldn't think that is a big deal but I need the audio for Teams chat and meetings which I have every couple of days. And I would have had to take my laptop to work to fix it. I rolled back the driver, the audio started working and I hope it is fixed. I received my replacement watch for my smartwatch with the broken face glass. While trying to set up the new watch, I wiped out my old watch. I can't believe how attached I am to this watch. It's my sticky notes, alarm and reminder of most things. This morning I have the new watch set up as a standalone and the old watch is attached to my phone, and everything is good. DD had an error message come up on her work laptop and had a major panic. I came up behind the laptop and the error message went away. NO MORE TECH PROBLEMS PLEASE!
> Knit Night under the tent was interesting. It was very hot, but there was a breeze of hot air coming across the pavement. Hot air moving is better than not moving. Everyone was working on smaller projects or cotton or linen projects. Next week they will be holding a lottery because 15 people want to knit and the core 10 people usually show up so those additional people have not had a chance to knit under the tent. Although we didn't have the full 10 people until the last 45 minutes, because one lady was late from work. The yarn store owner is hoping they move to Stage 3 and allow more than 10 people to meet.
> My Venezia scarf/shawl is finished. I'll try to block it today. It should dry in 15 minutes in this heat.





London Girl said:


> Such strange weather you are having, I wonder what's going on?! What a nightmare when tech stuff goes wrong, especially when it's more than one item, tend to feel there is something in the air....! Glad your covid problems are being dealt with, it's just stupid what people will do, almost daring the virus to come and get 'em!! xxxx


Unfortunately, that is exactly what will happen! We have had numerous news reports, about the increasing no' of new COVID cases every day, and they are getting for more, than whenCold first hit Australian shores! In USA, people are accusing the Gout of taking away their freedom, and something to do with their rights according to their Constitution! Anyway, enough on that, the scary times are continuing, and I am feeling really fed up with it all, because SA is COVID Free, except for the Aussies, who were rescued from India, and they are all following the restrictions, that are in place for the following fortnight! I do hope that none of the people doing the wrong things don't get ill, and make it Louder for everyone else; but the negative side of me sort of hopes that at least a couple of them get ill, just to show them that it isn't a conspiracy, by the Governments of the Would, or any other Entity, trying to wreck their lives! Is that too harsh? ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We had a 41 year old actor die in Toronto from complications of covid 3 months after he recovered from the virus. He had blood clots that forced doctors to remove one of his legs. But the clots in his lungs eventually killed him.


That is so sad.


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Sunday everyone. The weathers been a bit dull, although the sun is cooming now we are coming up to early evening.

I went to the family's and they were in fine voice....I just mentioned the word tree, and the male side of the company all ended up arguing with each other. I think Stephen had thrown a dummy out somewhere. I got my hugs from them all. I asked for my jigsaw I waited a few year for of the knitting group, and guess what.....as always they say, we gave it you back. Well..I'm telling you all and them I NEVER GOT IT BACK...this is typical and boils my blood. They never return anything they borrow or always loose keys etc. he went home the other week with my garage keys. He swore down he hadn't got them....they were in the boot. Od like to bet that my jigsaw is too. They do make me cross. So laid back !

Well, that's all my news, I've nothing more in my life at the moment. I'm seriously thinking, cleaning lady....I'm thinking about September . I shall see. Love yawl. I'm going to catch up and eat a chocolate ice lolly. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I'm hoping that enduring a pandemic is once a Century, and won't be seen again, until at least the 22nd Century, and hopefully by then, someone has found a way to stop then happening again!
> 
> We have the Army deployed, along the South Australian Border, because Covid-19 has gone wild in Victoria, and they are back on Lock Down, and have no escape to any other state, except I think that some people got through to NSW, and spread the Virus further. This has all happened, since the BLM demonstrations, and in Victoria there was no mask wearing, and the people have also not been sensible about the precautions, that have been put in place! *SMH*


You just can't fix stupid Judi but I hope you stay safe in SA!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately, that is exactly what will happen! We have had numerous news reports, about the increasing no' of new COVID cases every day, and they are getting for more, than whenCold first hit Australian shores! In USA, people are accusing the Gout of taking away their freedom, and something to do with their rights according to their Constitution! Anyway, enough on that, the scary times are continuing, and I am feeling really fed up with it all, because SA is COVID Free, except for the Aussies, who were rescued from India, and they are all following the restrictions, that are in place for the following fortnight! I do hope that none of the people doing the wrong things don't get ill, and make it Louder for everyone else; but the negative side of me sort of hopes that at least a couple of them get ill, just to show them that it isn't a conspiracy, by the Governments of the Would, or any other Entity, trying to wreck their lives! Is that too harsh? ???????????????? xoxoxo


No dear, in the circumstances, it's quite reasonable!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. The weathers been a bit dull, although the sun is cooming now we are coming up to early evening.
> 
> I went to the family's and they were in fine voice....I just mentioned the word tree, and the male side of the company all ended up arguing with each other. I think Stephen had thrown a dummy out somewhere. I got my hugs from them all. I asked for my jigsaw I waited a few year for of the knitting group, and guess what.....as always they say, we gave it you back. Well..I'm telling you all and them I NEVER GOT IT BACK...this is typical and boils my blood. They never return anything they borrow or always loose keys etc. he went home the other week with my garage keys. He swore down he hadn't got them....they were in the boot. Od like to bet that my jigsaw is too. They do make me cross. So laid back !
> 
> Well, that's all my news, I've nothing more in my life at the moment. I'm seriously thinking, cleaning lady....I'm thinking about September . I shall see. Love yawl. I'm going to catch up and eat a chocolate ice lolly. Xxx


Mine are the same, everything I loan them comes back broken, without the instructions or with bits missing and you have to keep asking them over and over for things to be returned. I know the answer, don't lend 'em stuff but it's hard to say no!! I feel your pain!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Mine are the same, everything I loan them comes back broken, without the instructions or with bits missing and you have to keep asking them over and over for things to be returned. I know the answer, don't lend 'em stuff but it's hard to say no!! I feel your pain!! xxxx


I always say goodbye to anything I lend my boys. If I want it back I don't lend it!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I always say goodbye to anything I lend my boys. If I want it back I don't lend it!


My grandma used to say "Never lender nor borrower be"!! So very true!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Look what stephen foundnin his cupboard


----------



## grandma susan

Theres a surprise...


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Look what stephen foundnin his cupboard


Hehehe!! That's a great puzzle, I'd love that one! I've just ordered a puzzle made out of the picture from Liv's birthday to send to the family, hope they like it! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Look what stephen foundnin his cupboard


Amazing, isn't it?!!! :sm02: xxx000


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely weekend in the garden.

KnitWIts here this morning.

Happy Monday everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a trying to be sunny Norfolk. Not a lot planned again, just made a shepherd's pie which will do tomorrow as well so kitchen duties done. Started another scarf last night, didn't like it so ripped it out, will try another one today. It's Monday but have a good day anyway. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Look what stephen foundnin his cupboard


Is it all there, or are some bits missing, and was he suitably appologetic?


----------



## Xiang

Here is a funny story, for the beginning of your day! DH has been feeling out of sorts, because it seemed that all of the programmes he likes to watch, have been coming on almost an hour early, beginning with the NEWS! He has just checked the time on his phone, and discovered that our wall clock is about 3/4 of an hour slow; so it needs a new battery! I think he must have gone to bed, nearly an hour early! .????????????????????????
I am so glad we don't use that clock, to get to any appointments at the correct time! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Here is a funny story, for the beginning of your day! DH has been feeling out of sorts, because it seemed that all of the programmes he likes to watch, have been coming on almost an hour early, beginning with the NEWS! He has just checked the time on his phone, and discovered that our wall clock is about 3/4 of an hour slow; so it needs a new battery! I think he must have gone to bed, nearly an hour early! .????????????????????????
> I am so glad we don't use that clock, to get to any appointments at the correct time! ????????


Hi Judi, I thought you were going to say the clocks had gone back and you hadn't altered them!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot and sunny London. Nothing much to do today so I'm borrowing Flo, if that's ok with the rest of you? :sm23: 

This morning, I walked my three big parcels of charity knitting down to the sorting office, which I found only opens 7 am - 9 am and I got there about 10.30???????????? However, there is a box outside for parcels, you know the kind of thing, you pull a handle and a drawer drops down. Well, the smallest parcel went in fine, the next one fitted beautifully until I closed the drawer and it was stuck! The parcel hadn't dropped down and the drawer wouldn't open anymore, so I think I broke it!!????????????. Still had one parcel in my trolley so walked nonchalantly away up towards the little post office near home, where I probably should have gone in the first place!!! I now must contact the charity lady and warn her there are three parcels probably coming her way, eventually but probably won't arrive together and one of them might be in a bit of a state!

Have a good day everyone, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EDT and 20'C (68'f). It is cloudy. We may get rain. We had some rain overnight because I can see a puddle on the road. We were supposed to have rain all weekend, but that didn't happen. The rain went to the west and east of us. We could hear thunder in the distance.
My sister had invited us up to visit on the patio and use the pool, but we didn't go because of the rain threat. She did get rain, so we would have been wet.
Our covid numbers have stayed under 200 new cases per day in this province, so the premier is going to announce stage 3 reopening plans. It probably will involve bars so expect our numbers to go up after that. I was out on the weekend to buy a lamp for my work card table and everyone was wearing face coverings even though they don't become mandatory inside buildings until today.
The garden continues to grow. DD had to cut the netting above the cucumbers so they could expand. The rapini is looking a little sad. It hasn't grown back it's leaves after the last clipping, although it has been producing broccoli tops everywhere. The beans will probably be harvested today. And the plants are covered in flowers so they should be producing for a long time. And DD needs to thin the carrots so that the rest have room to grow, so we may have a carrot top salad tonight. The peas are doing a "jack and bean stalk" thing. They are about 3 feet tall and covered in pea pods even though they are supposed to be a cool weather crop.
I restarted one of my projects as I was not going to have enough yarn and my LYS couldn't get any more any time soon. It originally had 16" positive ease so no one should notice if it now has 11" positive ease, and I will have enough yarn now. I also was rooting around in the stash pile downstairs (I really need someplace to store it so I can find yarn easily!) and I found enough yarn for a project that I have wanted to do for some time. I will need to modify it because it is one size and meant for someone who is 5'1" and 100 pounds weight. But I found a 2nd pattern that I can mash up with it. I will need new yarn for the mash up parts that make it bigger.


----------



## nitz8catz

We hit 800 pages. And the KP world has not ended. Knock on wood!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London. Nothing much to do today so I'm borrowing Flo, if that's ok with the rest of you? :sm23:
> 
> This morning, I walked my three big parcels of charity knitting down to the sorting office, which I found only opens 7 am - 9 am and I got there about 10.30???????????? However, there is a box outside for parcels, you know the kind of thing, you pull a handle and a drawer drops down. Well, the smallest parcel went in fine, the next one fitted beautifully until I closed the drawer and it was stuck! The parcel hadn't dropped down and the drawer wouldn't open anymore, so I think I broke it!!????????????. Still had one parcel in my trolley so walked nonchalantly away up towards the little post office near home, where I probably should have gone in the first place!!! I now must contact the charity lady and warn her there are three parcels probably coming her way, eventually but probably won't arrive together and one of them might be in a bit of a state!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


oops. I don't supposed you could get the jammed box out after that.
Have good day with Flo.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, I thought you were going to say the clocks had gone back and you hadn't altered them!!! xxxx


I only have two clocks that have a battery. All the other clocks are connected to the internet and update themselves. The one battery clock is on the wall in the kitchen and sometimes the sago palm leaves stop the arms from turning. The other is a grandfather clock in the front room. The clock and the pendulum are run separately and sometimes when the battery dies on the clock part the pendulum and chimes continue even though the clock is stopped. And it sometimes takes up to a week to synchronize them again. One time it was 12 hours out. It was really annoying when it was chiming in the middle of the night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a trying to be sunny Norfolk. Not a lot planned again, just made a shepherd's pie which will do tomorrow as well so kitchen duties done. Started another scarf last night, didn't like it so ripped it out, will try another one today. It's Monday but have a good day anyway. xx


Try this one. It only takes one skein and I quite enjoyed it. You do have to measure your ball when you get close to the halfway point.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely weekend in the garden.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxx


Happy Monday.
Have a good day with the KnitWIts.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Look what stephen foundnin his cupboard


I have a picture on my computer at work that is similar to that but with the group from England. Not sure where you were visiting. But it is a nice picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I always say goodbye to anything I lend my boys. If I want it back I don't lend it!


My mum lends my stuff to my sister and brother (who both have enough money to buy their own), and they always return my stuff broken. After my sister broke zippers in two of my tents, the last time that she borrowed a tent I told my sister to NOT return it to me if she broke it. I got a new tent out of that.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Mine are the same, everything I loan them comes back broken, without the instructions or with bits missing and you have to keep asking them over and over for things to be returned. I know the answer, don't lend 'em stuff but it's hard to say no!! I feel your pain!! xxxx


I don't lend my stuff out. Mum loans my stuff out.
I borrowed my sister's second car once when my car died and I was between cars. Over a period of two weeks, I replaced an alternator and fixed a window winder that wasn't working. So she got back a car that was in better shape than when I borrowed it. She put the car back in her garage and it didn't move for six months after that.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. The weathers been a bit dull, although the sun is cooming now we are coming up to early evening.
> 
> I went to the family's and they were in fine voice....I just mentioned the word tree, and the male side of the company all ended up arguing with each other. I think Stephen had thrown a dummy out somewhere. I got my hugs from them all. I asked for my jigsaw I waited a few year for of the knitting group, and guess what.....as always they say, we gave it you back. Well..I'm telling you all and them I NEVER GOT IT BACK...this is typical and boils my blood. They never return anything they borrow or always loose keys etc. he went home the other week with my garage keys. He swore down he hadn't got them....they were in the boot. Od like to bet that my jigsaw is too. They do make me cross. So laid back !
> 
> Well, that's all my news, I've nothing more in my life at the moment. I'm seriously thinking, cleaning lady....I'm thinking about September . I shall see. Love yawl. I'm going to catch up and eat a chocolate ice lolly. Xxx


I wouldn't bring Donna back, if you do get a cleaning lady. Could you have someone in for a one-time session, to turn the bed, clean the rugs and other things that you can't do?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My mum lends my stuff to my sister and brother (who both have enough money to buy their own), and they always return my stuff broken. After my sister broke zippers in two of my tents, the last time that she borrowed a tent I told my sister to NOT return it to me if she broke it. I got a new tent out of that.


Nice one!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately, that is exactly what will happen! We have had numerous news reports, about the increasing no' of new COVID cases every day, and they are getting for more, than whenCold first hit Australian shores! In USA, people are accusing the Gout of taking away their freedom, and something to do with their rights according to their Constitution! Anyway, enough on that, the scary times are continuing, and I am feeling really fed up with it all, because SA is COVID Free, except for the Aussies, who were rescued from India, and they are all following the restrictions, that are in place for the following fortnight! I do hope that none of the people doing the wrong things don't get ill, and make it Louder for everyone else; but the negative side of me sort of hopes that at least a couple of them get ill, just to show them that it isn't a conspiracy, by the Governments of the Would, or any other Entity, trying to wreck their lives! Is that too harsh? ???????????????? xoxoxo


Our Atlantic provinces have the "Atlantic bubble". People living in those provinces are allowed to move freely between those provinces, but they have blockades to keep everyone from the other provinces out. They have not had any new cases in the Atlantic/eastern provinces for a long time and the little outbreak that they did have when someone visited their dying parent at a seniors' residence, was contained and eliminated quickly. 
People spread this virus. I can understand people who don't have the virus wanting to keep the people with the virus away.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> DH made some scones whilewe were in Cockaleachie with DD 4 & family, but we didn't have any jam and cream, we will have to remember to takethat with us, on our next visit; I will also be making a self saucing chocolate pudding, next time we are there; Ijust have to remember to make enough for 8 to 10 servings instead of 2 to 4 servings! ????????????


We used to have those self saucing puddings at our old house. I haven't made on in years. Must add to my list.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope they leave some of the house, for you to live in!
> It is lovely tobe back home, In our own environment, Mint spent most of the day tucked up under a blanket with me, in my chair ...... she was so exhausted, she hasn't yet eaten, and she has spent most of the time since getting home, sleeping! I think she will have caught up with herself by tomo-rrow; both ho, and BH, have gone to bed, and are now both happily snoring!
> I am now going to doa bit of catchup, enjoy your sunny days, we have heavy clouds, and lots of rain in our forecast now, and I have a lot of washing to do, after our week away! ???? xoxoxo


Welcome home, Judi.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> My Martin is 57 today!!!!!


Happy belated birthday to your Martin.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi everybody, it's a fine and sunny day in London and quite warm. My knee went 'boing' yesterday so I was hopping about on crutches for most of the day but this morning, it seems much better, thank goodness. However, I won't push, it which gives me a good excuse to sit in the chair and knit for the rest of the day!!
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody, lots of love xxxx


I hope your knee is feeling better now. It must be since you trolleyed your boxes to the post office.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hello jinx, good to see you, how you doing?! Jam is even quicker and easier if you get it from the supermarket!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I've been doing that. :sm08: :sm16:
The squirrels ate all the currents from the bushes.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Jam is amazingly easy and quick in your instant pot ????


I haven't tried that. If I can get some fruit, I may try it. Apparently the strawberry farm to the north of me is open (with SD rules). I may go and have a look.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I think we have their cousins living in UK. They went absolutely stupid last Saturday in the pubs, no SD. You can't tell me that it was necessary just for some alcohol . No one will die through lack of it.


Our snitch line is working overtime. Apparently one of the Toronto let their patrons into the restaurant when it started raining and they didn't want their patrons to get wet! Someone sent the video to the snitch line. All the patrons have received a letter to go to the covid testing centres and the restaurant has received a fine. Hopefully next time they will give out umbrellas to the patrons instead.
When the pandemic started, a lot of talk went on because the liquor and beer stores were declared essential services and were allowed to stay open even though all other stores except grocery stores were ordered closed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Try this one. It only takes one skein and I quite enjoyed it. You do have to measure your ball when you get close to the halfway point.


???xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> ???xx


The link showed on my pc :sm11: 
It is Venezia by Joji Locatelli on Ravelry.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and head to the front room for work.
Everyone have a good, safe day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The link showed on my pc :sm11:
> It is Venezia by Joji Locatelli on Ravelry.


Right, thanks. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your knee is feeling better now. It must be since you trolleyed your boxes to the post office.


Thanks, it's a funny thing, it usually just suddenly appears when I stand up and can last for days, a couple of weeks or be better the next day. I try to be aware and not do the things it doesn't like but one forgets when it doesn't hurt!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, I hope you're all ok. I did some laundering today. The temp outside is 16C , breezy and dull. I checked where Josephine lives and it 23C no wonder she can sit in the garden. I'm always looking for,a cardigan????.

I haven't seen anyone or heard from anyone, so I've no news. Hope yawl ok. Love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Mine are the same, everything I loan them comes back broken, without the instructions or with bits missing and you have to keep asking them over and over for things to be returned. I know the answer, don't lend 'em stuff but it's hard to say no!! I feel your pain!! xxxx


I do so agree with you. They drive me insane and they are so ADAMANT they gave it back


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Is it all there, or are some bits missing, and was he suitably appologetic?


Answer to your question Judi....don't know, don't know, and a fat chance of apologizing


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny Seattle. We're expected to have sunshine and warm temps (thankfully not above 80F) most of the week, with a few showers late in the week. Today is supposed to be 74F. Perfect. Will be getting together (socially distancing, of course) with a couple of friends this morning at one friend's home in her back garden. Will be wonderful to see them and catch up with them both. Then I have a couple of quick errands to run. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I do so agree with you. They drive me insane and they are so ADAMANT they gave it back


Yep, mine are exactly the same and there's no grovelling apology when they eventually find them and bring the remnants back!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Seattle. We're expected to have sunshine and warm temps (thankfully not above 80F) most of the week, with a few showers late in the week. Today is supposed to be 74F. Perfect. Will be getting together (socially distancing, of course) with a couple of friends this morning at one friend's home in her back garden. Will be wonderful to see them and catch up with them both. Then I have a couple of quick errands to run. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hope you enjoy your visit with your friends, there's nothing quite like it!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope you enjoy your visit with your friends, there's nothing quite like it!!! xxxx


Thank you. I'm really looking forward to seeing them. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Look what stephen foundnin his cupboard


well now, I wonder how that can have got there?


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Happy belated birthday to your Martin.


Thanks. I'll pass that on.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, mine are exactly the same and there's no grovelling apology when they eventually find them and bring the remnants back!!!xxxx


Mine at least say sorry, if I find out which one was responsible!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I only have two clocks that have a battery. All the other clocks are connected to the internet and update themselves. The one battery clock is on the wall in the kitchen and sometimes the sago palm leaves stop the arms from turning. The other is a grandfather clock in the front room. The clock and the pendulum are run separately and sometimes when the battery dies on the clock part the pendulum and chimes continue even though the clock is stopped. And it sometimes takes up to a week to synchronize them again. One time it was 12 hours out. It was really annoying when it was chiming in the middle of the night.


Yep, battery run clocks can be very annoying, so can the ones the are electric, and every time the power goes out, they have to get reset; so we just don't set it anymore! So ............ one battery clock, needing a new battery, and an electric clock (microwave), that shows no time at all! The only accurate time is on our phones! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, it ended up raining yesterday, hopefully today will be better. Off to get my new glasses today, hope I can see some improvement. Then home for dinner and not a lot else on although the mole man might be back today to see if he's had any success. Have a good one whatever you get up to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely day yesterday and then rain overnight. Perfect for the garden.

Had a lovely time with KnitWIts yesterday, nice to see some different people in the flesh and all the crafting they have been doing in lockdown.

Have decided to continue my weekly food delivery as it saves so much time.

Happy Tuesdays everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely day yesterday and then rain overnight. Perfect for the garden.
> 
> Had a lovely time with KnitWIts yesterday, nice to see some different people in the flesh and all the crafting they have been doing in lockdown.
> 
> Have decided to continue my weekly food delivery as it saves so much time.
> 
> Happy Tuesdays everyone xxx


Yes we're keeping our home deliveries going for a while, never know when we might need them again, with the odd foray to the shops when necessary. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, it ended up raining yesterday, hopefully today will be better. Off to get my new glasses today, hope I can see some improvement. Then home for dinner and not a lot else on although the mole man might be back today to see if he's had any success. Have a good one whatever you get up to. xx


Hope your new spex are all you hope for, I'm having eye trouble - again!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely day yesterday and then rain overnight. Perfect for the garden.
> 
> Had a lovely time with KnitWIts yesterday, nice to see some different people in the flesh and all the crafting they have been doing in lockdown.
> 
> Have decided to continue my weekly food delivery as it saves so much time.
> 
> Happy Tuesdays everyone xxx


Good that the online shopping works for you, great idea to continue. It didn't really work for me, I am a visual shopper so I'm back to the supermarket every Monday afternoon again and fortunately, it's been fine, very well organised and I feel quite safe!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! We must have had a lot of rain in the night but the garden loved it and is beautifully refreshed!! Boris has said we must wear masks in shops or face a fine of £100 from 24th July so I think I will make a few more today, they're easy enough as long as I have enough elastic!!!

Apart from that, nothing much to do today, will carry on with my puzzle and my square, probably! 

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It is clear outside. The humidity is not as high as it has been.
We got the details of Stage 3 starting Friday. 24 regions of Ontario will be moving to Stage 3, including the region where I live, but not the region where I work. We will stay in Stage 3 until a vaccine is available. Under Stage 3, gatherings outside of 100 people are allowed, with physical distancing. Gatherings of 50 people are allowed inside, with physical distancing and masks. Restaurants will open, except buffet restaurants (that includes mum's favourite restaurant) Bars will be allowed to open (not sure about that one). Amusement parks, but not water parks, summer camps (but no overnight stays for the kids) can all open. Theatres and live performances can open. Dancing will not be allowed in any restaurant or bar.
Toronto and Windsor will not be allowed to go to Stage 3 yet. But their High Park Zoo and Riverdale Farm zoos will be allowed to open today. I can understand High Park. There is a road that runs between the cages. Just put arrows on the ground and have people go one way only through the zoo with physical distancing and they should be ok. Toronto is also converting 14 of their parking lots to drive in theatres, where you stay in your car to watch a movie. There will also be an app where you order your drinks and popcorn and someone will deliver that to your car. Our drive-in theatre outside Port Hope has been open since Stage 2 started.
Our LYS knitting in the parking lot should be fine now. I found my sun gazebo so I will be offering that to the owner so we can expand the number of people under the tent. Same rules. Keep the masks on while the tents are going up or down. Once you are at your camp chair, you can take the mask off.
The restaurant that allowed the patrons in during the thunderstorm and continued the party inside, has had their license suspended. The restaurant has taken to social media to defend itself, but the video from the restaurant shows that no one, including the servers, were wearing masks, and they were partying hard with singing and sprinklers in their drinks, and NO physical distancing. So not a lot of people are supporting the restaurant.
I've joined the parts together on my top for the Joji KAL at the LYS, so now it is rounds and rounds of stockinette. Perfect for knitting under the tent.
DD had to do some more thinning in the garden so we had a lot of greens for supper.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! We must have had a lot of rain in the night but the garden loved it and is beautifully refreshed!! Boris has said we must wear masks in shops or face a fine of Â£100 from 24th July so I think I will make a few more today, they're easy enough as long as I have enough elastic!!!
> 
> Apart from that, nothing much to do today, will carry on with my puzzle and my square, probably!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxx


I have enough to wear one every day now. And I have one in my car and one in my purse at all times.
A little trick to stop the mask from fogging your glasses. Fold up a kleenex into a little strip about 1/2 to 1 inch wide to fit over your nose under the mask. It keeps your mask from fogging the glasses. Don't know why, but it works. ,


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good that the online shopping works for you, great idea to continue. It didn't really work for me, I am a visual shopper so I'm back to the supermarket every Monday afternoon again and fortunately, it's been fine, very well organised and I feel quite safe!! xxxx


I think I will be going to Costco this weekend. It will be my first time since March. I got a couple orders delivered from them, but their delivery time is now 2 weeks!!!!! from the time that I order, which is just not working. I'm still getting my fresh vegetables and fruit, and meat locally, but the dry goods have been going UP, UP, UP in price locally and I'm hoping that Costco is cheaper. Peterborough, where my Costco is located, has not had a new case of covid for 23 days.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hope your new spex are all you hope for, I'm having eye trouble - again!!! xxxx


I'm due for new glasses and every couple of days my eyes tell me that I need a new prescription. My distance is ok, but the reading, which I need to do everyday for work, needs adjusting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we're keeping our home deliveries going for a while, never know when we might need them again, with the odd foray to the shops when necessary. xx


I've learned what I can live without.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely day yesterday and then rain overnight. Perfect for the garden.
> 
> Had a lovely time with KnitWIts yesterday, nice to see some different people in the flesh and all the crafting they have been doing in lockdown.
> 
> Have decided to continue my weekly food delivery as it saves so much time.
> 
> Happy Tuesdays everyone xxx


Happy Tuesday.
One of ladies at the Knitting Tent said she was happy to see the knitting show and tell.
I'm not sure how you fit so much into your life, so if the food delivery saves you some time, definitely continue.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My mum lends my stuff to my sister and brother (who both have enough money to buy their own), and they always return my stuff broken. After my sister broke zippers in two of my tents, the last time that she borrowed a tent I told my sister to NOT return it to me if she broke it. I got a new tent out of that.


It is very disappointing when borrowed things are returned broken, I don't lend anything, or borrow anything, since a person refused to return the 3rd book, of a set of 4, and said that it was her book. Now I am down a book, and have been unable to find a replacement book! ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, it ended up raining yesterday, hopefully today will be better. Off to get my new glasses today, hope I can see some improvement. Then home for dinner and not a lot else on although the mole man might be back today to see if he's had any success. Have a good one whatever you get up to. xx


I hope your moles have decided that the field is better and have left your garden.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yep, battery run clocks can be very annoying, so can the ones the are electric, and every time the power goes out, they have to get reset; so we just don't set it anymore! So ............ one battery clock, needing a new battery, and an electric clock (microwave), that shows no time at all! The only accurate time is on our phones! ????


The clock in my microwave and the clock in my stove have to be reset when the power goes out. That lets me know that the power has gone out overnight. The rest reset themselves as soon as they connect to the internet.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Mine at least say sorry, if I find out which one was responsible!


I never got a "sorry" for all my broken stuff. Or maybe they said "sorry" to mum, who didn't pass it along.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Seattle. We're expected to have sunshine and warm temps (thankfully not above 80F) most of the week, with a few showers late in the week. Today is supposed to be 74F. Perfect. Will be getting together (socially distancing, of course) with a couple of friends this morning at one friend's home in her back garden. Will be wonderful to see them and catch up with them both. Then I have a couple of quick errands to run. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I hope you had a nice meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I hope you're all ok. I did some laundering today. The temp outside is 16C , breezy and dull. I checked where Josephine lives and it 23C no wonder she can sit in the garden. I'm always looking for,a cardigan????.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone or heard from anyone, so I've no news. Hope yawl ok. Love yawl. Xxx


It's handy that you can knit then. Just make yourself some cardigans. I need a new cardigan for the fall. Too hot to knit one now.
Love you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm all caught up again, so I'm going to sign off. I have a little time to do some knitting before work.
I'll just sit here and watch one of our robins try to pull a big earthworm out of the ground. So far the earthworm is winning, as the robin has been pulled to the ground several times.
Everyone have a good, safe day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Welcome home, Judi.


Thanks Mav, it is wonderful, to visit family, but it is really wonderful to get home again, it took poor Mint a couple of days, to get over the visit, she is no longer a young dog (she is 10 this year, and she loves playing with Shadow, Sissy's Rottweiler), and she really feels it, when she can't go inside the house; so now we heave the caravan door open, for her to get in when she wants too!
Since we have been home, I have misplaced one of my Craft bags, I'm really hoping I haven't left it behind, hopefully it is somewhere in my house! ????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thanks Mav, it is wonderful, to visit family, but it is really wonderful to get home again, it took poor Mint a couple of days, to get over the visit, she is no longer a young dog (she is 10 this year, and she loves playing with Shadow, Sissy's Rottweiler), and she really feels it, when she can't go inside the house; so now we heave the caravan door open, for her to get in when she wants too!
> Since we have been home, I have misplaced one of my Craft bags, I'm really hoping I haven't left it behind, hopefully it is somewhere in my house! ????????


It must be found. Call out the National Guard!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). It is clear outside. The humidity is not as high as it has been.
> We got the details of Stage 3 starting Friday. 24 regions of Ontario will be moving to Stage 3, including the region where I live, but not the region where I work. We will stay in Stage 3 until a vaccine is available. Under Stage 3, gatherings outside of 100 people are allowed, with physical distancing. Gatherings of 50 people are allowed inside, with physical distancing and masks. Restaurants will open, except buffet restaurants (that includes mum's favourite restaurant) Bars will be allowed to open (not sure about that one). Amusement parks, but not water parks, summer camps (but no overnight stays for the kids) can all open. Theatres and live performances can open. Dancing will not be allowed in any restaurant or bar.
> Toronto and Windsor will not be allowed to go to Stage 3 yet. But their High Park Zoo and Riverdale Farm zoos will be allowed to open today. I can understand High Park. There is a road that runs between the cages. Just put arrows on the ground and have people go one way only through the zoo with physical distancing and they should be ok. Toronto is also converting 14 of their parking lots to drive in theatres, where you stay in your car to watch a movie. There will also be an app where you order your drinks and popcorn and someone will deliver that to your car. Our drive-in theatre outside Port Hope has been open since Stage 2 started.
> Our LYS knitting in the parking lot should be fine now. I found my sun gazebo so I will be offering that to the owner so we can expand the number of people under the tent. Same rules. Keep the masks on while the tents are going up or down. Once you are at your camp chair, you can take the mask off.
> The restaurant that allowed the patrons in during the thunderstorm and continued the party inside, has had their license suspended. The restaurant has taken to social media to defend itself, but the video from the restaurant shows that no one, including the servers, were wearing masks, and they were partying hard with singing and sprinklers in their drinks, and NO physical distancing. So not a lot of people are supporting the restaurant.
> I've joined the parts together on my top for the Joji KAL at the LYS, so now it is rounds and rounds of stockinette. Perfect for knitting under the tent.
> DD had to do some more thinning in the garden so we had a lot of greens for supper.


Love the yarn in your top, so pretty!! It must be lovely to have fresh garden-grown greens, they look lovely! I did grow vegetables when I had a big garden but by the time I'd bought all the necessary bits, it was a lot more expensive and work intensive than I realised. Then, I dug my carrots up and some underground creature had got to them first!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have enough to wear one every day now. And I have one in my car and one in my purse at all times.
> A little trick to stop the mask from fogging your glasses. Fold up a kleenex into a little strip about 1/2 to 1 inch wide to fit over your nose under the mask. It keeps your mask from fogging the glasses. Don't know why, but it works. ,


Thanks for the tip! Did you make your masks?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I think I will be going to Costco this weekend. It will be my first time since March. I got a couple orders delivered from them, but their delivery time is now 2 weeks!!!!! from the time that I order, which is just not working. I'm still getting my fresh vegetables and fruit, and meat locally, but the dry goods have been going UP, UP, UP in price locally and I'm hoping that Costco is cheaper. Peterborough, where my Costco is located, has not had a new case of covid for 23 days.


You should be safe there then, enjoy!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope your new spex are all you hope for, I'm having eye trouble - again!!! xxxx


Certainly helping my good eye, don't think my bad eye will ever be very good anymore but can see distance a lot better and reading a bit easier, so all in all as good as could hope for considering. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm all caught up again, so I'm going to sign off. I have a little time to do some knitting before work.
> I'll just sit here and watch one of our robins try to pull a big earthworm out of the ground. So far the earthworm is winning, as the robin has been pulled to the ground several times.
> Everyone have a good, safe day.


I think I'd have video'd that, feisty little birds!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your moles have decided that the field is better and have left your garden.


Mole man came this morning just as we were going out so he went round all the traps while we were there and managed to get one, he's left the traps in for a few more days, hopefully to get some more. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Certainly helping my good eye, don't think my bad eye will ever be very good anymore but can see distance a lot better and reading a bit easier, so all in all as good as could hope for considering. xxxx


Will you have a go at driving now then or is your knee stopping you doing that? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Mole man came this morning just as we were going out so he went round all the traps while we were there and managed to get one, he's left the traps in for a few more days, hopefully to get some more. xx


Do you pay him per mole?!!! :sm23: xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Will you have a go at driving now then or is your knee stopping you doing that? xxxx


Not sure my knee will take it but might give it a go as long as it doesn't aggravate my knee.xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Do you pay him per mole?!!! :sm23: xxxx :sm23:


Unfortunately no. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure my knee will take it but might give it a go as long as it doesn't aggravate my knee.xxxx


Just go gently and see how it feels. Any news on your knee, which one is it? I was thinking that if it was the left one, an automatic might be the answer? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just go gently and see how it feels. Any news on your knee, which one is it? I was thinking that if it was the left one, an automatic might be the answer? xxxx


The hospitals are so far behind on their elective surgery I expect I'm a long way down the priority list. Yes it's the left knee, but can't justify a new car atm. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, it ended up raining yesterday, hopefully today will be better. Off to get my new glasses today, hope I can see some improvement. Then home for dinner and not a lot else on although the mole man might be back today to see if he's had any success. Have a good one whatever you get up to. xx


I hope your new glasses work out for you, Jacky. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I have enough to wear one every day now. And I have one in my car and one in my purse at all times.
> A little trick to stop the mask from fogging your glasses. Fold up a kleenex into a little strip about 1/2 to 1 inch wide to fit over your nose under the mask. It keeps your mask from fogging the glasses. Don't know why, but it works. ,


Great tip. I'll give it a try. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you had a nice meetup.


We did. It was lovely to sit outside and catch up. We plan to do it again next week. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny Seattle. Not much planned today, so will go with Flo if she's available. Have a good one! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hope your new glasses work out for you, Jacky. :sm02: xxxooo


Not perfect but a great improvement. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, I've just come in from redcar. I've been to see Wendy. Wow can we talk.....I enjoy myself when I'm there. She gets out of isolation next week I think. I've been listening to how we might expect another covid in winter. I'm not thinking that far ahead....

I'm pleased they've made masks compulsory in shops, it solves all the "shall we shall we not?" But why they have to wait til next weeks I can't see why. I'm nearly sure I heard it say that the staff needn't where one? Or have I heard it right. I think they should wear one, for their protection.

The window cleaners been today and I've missed him, so I've not paid him. He'll call back for it. Our subject this afternoon started on and about horrible MILs. How we got on that subject I don't know.wendys hairs been cut. I'm really wanting mine cut too. But I'm complicated. (I would be) seriously, I don't know if I can have her in my house, does anyone know? Then there's the cleaning lady too....I'm thinking about September but if I can have her safely now I might do that. I'm all mixed up. It doesn't take a lot, I know....


That's today's news, I'm due at Karen's in the morning for hot chocolate, take care of yourselves and stay safe please. Love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> It's handy that you can knit then. Just make yourself some cardigans. I need a new cardigan for the fall. Too hot to knit one now.
> Love you too.


Love you too mav...you are a Wonder Woman, come over and sort me out?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Love the yarn in your top, so pretty!! It must be lovely to have fresh garden-grown greens, they look lovely! I did grow vegetables when I had a big garden but by the time I'd bought all the necessary bits, it was a lot more expensive and work intensive than I realised. Then, I dug my carrots up and some underground creature had got to them first!!! xxxx


Could have been one of jackies gnomes.????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not perfect but a great improvement. xx


Well, that's good then. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Could have been one of jackies gnomes.????


OH I'm so sorry I meant to say moles hahahah....sorry Jackie. Moles , gnomes, xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Could have been one of jackies gnomes.????


They weren't born then. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The hospitals are so far behind on their elective surgery I expect I'm a long way down the priority list. Yes it's the left knee, but can't justify a new car atm. xxxx


It could be new to you and panda would get you a good trade in deal, just sayin'!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Seattle. Not much planned today, so will go with Flo if she's available. Have a good one! xxxooo


Yep she's all yours!! ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yep she's all yours!! ???? Xxxx ❤


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am anxious to hear if your new spectacles are giving you good vision. I certainly hope they are as you waited such a long time to get them. 
ended up raining yesterday, hopefully today will be better. Off to get my new glasses today, hope I can see some improvement. Then home for dinner and not a lot else on although the mole man might be back today to see if he's had any success. Have a good one whatever you get up to. xx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

I put shaving cream on the bathroom mirror and that perfect the mirror from fogging up. I wonder if that would work to prevent your glasses from fogging up when you're wearing a mask.


Miss Pam said:


> Great tip. I'll give it a try. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am anxious to hear if your new spectacles are giving you good vision. I certainly hope they are as you waited such a long time to get them.
> ended up raining yesterday, hopefully today will be better. Off to get my new glasses today, hope I can see some improvement. Then home for dinner and not a lot else on although the mole man might be back today to see if he's had any success. Have a good one whatever you get up to. xx


[/quote]

One mole caught and eyesight improved but don't think my left eye will ever be perfect again, too much damage. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

From Sam’s daughter:

From Heidi. 
This is the hardest thing I’ve ever had to do. My dad passed away at 3:20 this afternoon. Heather and I were both holding his hands. He was very peaceful and in no pain. I told him everyday you guys were praying for him. I hope you all continue to keep in touch we live you all. We would even love it if you would still have the knitting paluza next year we always looked forward to it❤

Rest In Peace, dearest Sam!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Our snitch line is working overtime. Apparently one of the Toronto let their patrons into the restaurant when it started raining and they didn't want their patrons to get wet! Someone sent the video to the snitch line. All the patrons have received a letter to go to the covid testing centres and the restaurant has received a fine. Hopefully next time they will give out umbrellas to the patrons instead.
> When the pandemic started, a lot of talk went on because the liquor and beer stores were declared essential services and were allowed to stay open even though all other stores except grocery stores were ordered closed.


Is there really a snitch line? How does it work?


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> It is very disappointing when borrowed things are returned broken, I don't lend anything, or borrow anything, since a person refused to return the 3rd book, of a set of 4, and said that it was her book. Now I am down a book, and have been unable to find a replacement book! ????


Can you borrow it back?????


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> From Sam's daughter:
> 
> From Heidi.
> This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do. My dad passed away at 3:20 this afternoon. Heather and I were both holding his hands. He was very peaceful and in no pain. I told him everyday you guys were praying for him. I hope you all continue to keep in touch we live you all. We would even love it if you would still have the knitting paluza next year we always looked forward to it❤
> 
> Rest In Peace, dearest Sam!


Just read this I'm so sorry for you. The love you showed him was your best gift.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk. Quite warm but lacking the blue skies. Nothing planned although I should get out in the garden, will probably knit :sm16: Have a good day whatever. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Gardening, laundry and patchwork are on the cards for today. 

Hope you are all keeping well and happy Wednesday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am anxious to hear if your new spectacles are giving you good vision. I certainly hope they are as you waited such a long time to get them.
> ended up raining yesterday, hopefully today will be better. Off to get my new glasses today, hope I can see some improvement. Then home for dinner and not a lot else on although the mole man might be back today to see if he's had any success. Have a good one whatever you get up to. xx


[/quote]

Good morning jinx!! Hope all is well with you and yours!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I put shaving cream on the bathroom mirror and that perfect the mirror from fogging up. I wonder if that would work to prevent your glasses from fogging up when you're wearing a mask.


Someone told me that neat dish washer soap rubbed on the inside of your glasses stops it too but it doesn't work!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> From Sam's daughter:
> 
> From Heidi.
> This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do. My dad passed away at 3:20 this afternoon. Heather and I were both holding his hands. He was very peaceful and in no pain. I told him everyday you guys were praying for him. I hope you all continue to keep in touch we live you all. We would even love it if you would still have the knitting paluza next year we always looked forward to it❤
> 
> Rest In Peace, dearest Sam!


Thanks so much for letting us know Jeanette, that's so sad but I'm glad he didn't suffer any longer, free from pain now :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning on a lovely warm and sunny St. Swithin's Day in London! I know that because it would have been my mum and dad's 83rd wedding anniversary!!!

Nothing much happening today, although I have new curtains to hang in the front bedroom and have to re-hang the curtains in the back bedroom. Still have masks I need to make, a puzzle and knitted square to continue with so I won't be idle!!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Sunny and clear at the moment although showers are forecast for this afternoon and the humidity is supposed to go up and stay up.
I seem to have developed a "tennis elbow". It's ok until I try to pick something up. I don't remember carrying anything heavy.
On the covid front, apparently Health Canada has lost contact with thousands of Canadians brought back from other countries and can't trace if they have contracted the virus. The travelers that they were able to track have not been self-isolating. And nine have been fined.
Mum has been trying to see a comet, but it can only been seen just after the sun has gone down and there have been clouds on the horizon every time that she has gone looking for it.
Yesterday was the day of "stupid" at work. I reached my limit just after lunch, picked up my knitting and sat at my work table knitting away. I responded to emails but didn't act on any of the beeps.
My lounging top by Joji Locatelli is in the round now and easy to knit (but looks a little big). It will still be wearable. I've lined up most of the yarn for my next project.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning on a lovely warm and sunny St. Swithin's Day in London! I know that because it would have been my mum and dad's 83rd wedding anniversary!!!
> 
> Nothing much happening today, although I have new curtains to hang in the front bedroom and have to re-hang the curtains in the back bedroom. Still have masks I need to make, a puzzle and knitted square to continue with so I won't be idle!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


Happy anniversary to your mum and dad.
So the old curtains are going to become masks?
I saw a mask/cowl combo on Amazon that looked good. When you took the mask off, it lay in front and became part of the cowl. But it was made of chiffon and I'm not convinced that fabric could stop anything.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Someone told me that neat dish washer soap rubbed on the inside of your glasses stops it too but it doesn't work!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm23:


You also have to watch if you have a coating on your glasses. I have a high reflectivity coating to stop glare from computers and I can't touch that with anything except water and a clean cloth.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Gardening, laundry and patchwork are on the cards for today.
> 
> Hope you are all keeping well and happy Wednesday everyone xx


Happy Wednesday.
Good tasks for a cloudy day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk. Quite warm but lacking the blue skies. Nothing planned although I should get out in the garden, will probably knit :sm16: Have a good day whatever. xx


Can you take a chair out and knit outside?
I miss knitting beside the lake in Peterborough. It would be safe enough to sit there, but the bathrooms are camp bathrooms (no hot water, air blowers instead of towels, sometimes no soap either) and they were not cleaned enough before.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> From Sam's daughter:
> 
> From Heidi.
> This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do. My dad passed away at 3:20 this afternoon. Heather and I were both holding his hands. He was very peaceful and in no pain. I told him everyday you guys were praying for him. I hope you all continue to keep in touch we live you all. We would even love it if you would still have the knitting paluza next year we always looked forward to it❤
> 
> Rest In Peace, dearest Sam!





jollypolly said:


> Just read this I'm so sorry for you. The love you showed him was your best gift.


Well said, Polly. A lot of people will miss Sam.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Sunny and clear at the moment although showers are forecast for this afternoon and the humidity is supposed to go up and stay up.
> I seem to have developed a "tennis elbow". It's ok until I try to pick something up. I don't remember carrying anything heavy.
> On the covid front, apparently Health Canada has lost contact with thousands of Canadians brought back from other countries and can't trace if they have contracted the virus. The travelers that they were able to track have not been self-isolating. And nine have been fined.
> Mum has been trying to see a comet, but it can only been seen just after the sun has gone down and there have been clouds on the horizon every time that she has gone looking for it.
> Yesterday was the day of "stupid" at work. I reached my limit just after lunch, picked up my knitting and sat at my work table knitting away. I responded to emails but didn't act on any of the beeps.
> My lounging top by Joji Locatelli is in the round now and easy to knit (but looks a little big). It will still be wearable. I've lined up most of the yarn for my next project.


We can't see the comet until between midnight and 3 a.m. so even on a clear night I think I'll give it a miss. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Can you take a chair out and knit outside?
> I miss knitting beside the lake in Peterborough. It would be safe enough to sit there, but the bathrooms are camp bathrooms (no hot water, air blowers instead of towels, sometimes no soap either) and they were not cleaned enough before.


Not warm enough to sit out although could go in the conservatory. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Is there really a snitch line? How does it work?


There is a phone number in Canada that you can call to report covid infractions. The people on the other end take your information and pass it to the by-law enforcement people to investigate. It has been working well and it has stopped people from trying to stop people on their own and escalating the problem.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> One mole caught and eyesight improved but don't think my left eye will ever be perfect again, too much damage. xx


From the number of hills that you have, I think you have a few more moles to go. Sorry about your eye, I can't suggest anything for that.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Someone told me that neat dish washer soap rubbed on the inside of your glasses stops it too but it doesn't work!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm23:


And you get bubbles if it rains!????


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> From Sam's daughter:
> 
> From Heidi.
> This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do. My dad passed away at 3:20 this afternoon. Heather and I were both holding his hands. He was very peaceful and in no pain. I told him everyday you guys were praying for him. I hope you all continue to keep in touch we live you all. We would even love it if you would still have the knitting paluza next year we always looked forward to it❤
> 
> Rest In Peace, dearest Sam!


So sorry to hear this. I have fond memories of a lovely man. X


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> It's handy that you can knit then. Just make yourself some cardigans. I need a new cardigan for the fall. Too hot to knit one now.
> Love you too.





grandma susan said:


> Love you too mav...you are a Wonder Woman, come over and sort me out?


As soon as there is a vaccine (and something else doesn't pop up). And you can show me how you knit so fast

:sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I've just come in from redcar. I've been to see Wendy. Wow can we talk.....I enjoy myself when I'm there. She gets out of isolation next week I think. I've been listening to how we might expect another covid in winter. I'm not thinking that far ahead....
> 
> I'm pleased they've made masks compulsory in shops, it solves all the "shall we shall we not?" But why they have to wait til next weeks I can't see why. I'm nearly sure I heard it say that the staff needn't where one? Or have I heard it right. I think they should wear one, for their protection.
> 
> The window cleaners been today and I've missed him, so I've not paid him. He'll call back for it. Our subject this afternoon started on and about horrible MILs. How we got on that subject I don't know.wendys hairs been cut. I'm really wanting mine cut too. But I'm complicated. (I would be) seriously, I don't know if I can have her in my house, does anyone know? Then there's the cleaning lady too....I'm thinking about September but if I can have her safely now I might do that. I'm all mixed up. It doesn't take a lot, I know....
> 
> That's today's news, I'm due at Karen's in the morning for hot chocolate, take care of yourselves and stay safe please. Love yawl. Xxx


They are probably giving the stores a week to get the signs up saying "Masks required".


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We did. It was lovely to sit outside and catch up. We plan to do it again next week. :sm02: xxxooo


Now that we can have more people gathering outside (100), my LYS sent out an email asking if anyone had additional sun tents so we can have more people under the tent. I offered the light one that I have (it ends up in trees in the wind), but a lady that lives close to the store has a tent exactly like the ones that the owner has already. Those ones need a much bigger wind to affect them.
It is lovely to sit outside and catch up. Even if it is really hot here when we try to knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The hospitals are so far behind on their elective surgery I expect I'm a long way down the priority list. Yes it's the left knee, but can't justify a new car atm. xxxx


Ours were about a year behind BEFORE the pandemic.
There are a LOT of really good deals on cars at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Mole man came this morning just as we were going out so he went round all the traps while we were there and managed to get one, he's left the traps in for a few more days, hopefully to get some more. xx


We had 12 squirrels in the back yard again. We removed most of the gray squirrels that arrived from the neighbours yard, so I don't know where these black ones came from. They had a big fight in the paper birch in our front yard. A couple of squirrels fell out of the tree trying to get away from the newcomers.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> I'm all caught up again, so I'm going to sign off. I have a little time to do some knitting before work.
> I'll just sit here and watch one of our robins try to pull a big earthworm out of the ground. So far the earthworm is winning, as the robin has been pulled to the ground several times.
> Everyone have a good, safe day.





London Girl said:


> I think I'd have video'd that, feisty little birds!!!


Happens here a lot and our robins are about the size of your blackbirds. We have BIG earthworms.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the tip! Did you make your masks?


I got several from Walmart and some from the Canadian Tire hardware store.
The ones from Canadian Tire are made out of jersey and are a little small but they don't move as much on my face when I am talking.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Love the yarn in your top, so pretty!! It must be lovely to have fresh garden-grown greens, they look lovely! I did grow vegetables when I had a big garden but by the time I'd bought all the necessary bits, it was a lot more expensive and work intensive than I realised. Then, I dug my carrots up and some underground creature had got to them first!!! xxxx


These gardens cost a bit to set up. Our soil is so bad that raised gardens were the only way that we could grow anything.
Some of the radish had bore worm holes but we didn't find any insects. DD has been spraying any bad insects with dish detergent which is very effective at killing them.
We will definitely be growing the radishes, beans and rutabagas again. They have been lovely. We'll give the cucumbers and zucchini a pass on next year. Those plants just want too much room.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Mav, it is wonderful, to visit family, but it is really wonderful to get home again, it took poor Mint a couple of days, to get over the visit, she is no longer a young dog (she is 10 this year, and she loves playing with Shadow, Sissy's Rottweiler), and she really feels it, when she can't go inside the house; so now we heave the caravan door open, for her to get in when she wants too!
> Since we have been home, I have misplaced one of my Craft bags, I'm really hoping I haven't left it behind, hopefully it is somewhere in my house! ????????


I hope you find that craft bag.


----------



## nitz8catz

There are 23 vaccines that are in phase 1, 2 or 3 clinical trials. One of them should be available starting in August. Our Canadian vaccine should be available in September.
They are talking about the llama antibodies to the covid again.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself. So I'll sign off now.
Have a great day and stay safe.
(The bins are at the curb June)


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Ours were about a year behind BEFORE the pandemic.
> There are a LOT of really good deals on cars at the moment.


I was supposed to go to my pre-op appointment the day before lockdown so that never happened. So near yet so far. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny Seattle area. Meeting up (social distancing) with a friend this morning and then a couple of friends this afternoon, so something to break up the day. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy anniversary to your mum and dad.
> So the old curtains are going to become masks?
> I saw a mask/cowl combo on Amazon that looked good. When you took the mask off, it lay in front and became part of the cowl. But it was made of chiffon and I'm not convinced that fabric could stop anything.


They'll probably become cushion covers I expect! No, chiffon would be no good at all but I like the idea!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> And you get bubbles if it rains!????


Yeah, that doesn't help!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Now that we can have more people gathering outside (100), my LYS sent out an email asking if anyone had additional sun tents so we can have more people under the tent. I offered the light one that I have (it ends up in trees in the wind), but a lady that lives close to the store has a tent exactly like the ones that the owner has already. Those ones need a much bigger wind to affect them.
> It is lovely to sit outside and catch up. Even if it is really hot here when we try to knit.


I think that's a great idea. Sadly, I don't know of any yarn shops within about 30 mines that have any facilities for group knitting :sm03: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up to myself. So I'll sign off now.
> Have a great day and stay safe.
> (The bins are at the curb June)


Well done! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Seattle area. Meeting up (social distancing) with a friend this morning and then a couple of friends this afternoon, so something to break up the day. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Enjoy your day with your friends, we're not quite at that stage yet!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your day with your friends, we're not quite at that stage yet!! xxxx


Meeting outdoors with masks on! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think that's a great idea. Sadly, I don't know of any yarn shops within about 30 mines that have any facilities for group knitting :sm03: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


Or has reliable weather. xx :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Wednesday, it's been so cold today and smittly rain. I went to Karen's for hot chocolate and we had a through the window meeting . I don't know where Margaret is. I shall txt. 

That's all my news love yawl x


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> From Sam's daughter:
> 
> From Heidi.
> This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do. My dad passed away at 3:20 this afternoon. Heather and I were both holding his hands. He was very peaceful and in no pain. I told him everyday you guys were praying for him. I hope you all continue to keep in touch we live you all. We would even love it if you would still have the knitting paluza next year we always looked forward to it❤
> 
> Rest In Peace, dearest Sam!


So sorry for your loss. X


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> As soon as there is a vaccine (and something else doesn't pop up). And you can show me how you knit so fast
> 
> :sm24:


Me? Knit fast? Me? I'm not even knitting. Can't get much slower than that. You can come over though haha


----------



## jinx

I think that is a fantastic idea.


jollypolly said:


> Can you borrow it back?????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, dampish, dull but muggy Norfolk. Not sure what I'm getting up to today so might need Flo if it's my turn yet. Had a nice sighting last night, had two muntjac deer in the field behind us, first time I've seen two together. They hung around for a little while, just grazing. Hope they come back more often. Have a good day if you can. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I have a friend coming round this morning, not seen her since lockdown. Nice to see a few more friends.

Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, dampish, dull but muggy Norfolk. Not sure what I'm getting up to today so might need Flo if it's my turn yet. Had a nice sighting last night, had two muntjac deer in the field behind us, first time I've seen two together. They hung around for a little while, just grazing. Hope they come back more often. Have a good day if you can. xx


How lovely, must have cheered you up no end! Hope you get lots more and they don't start digging tunnels! Sorry, don't mean to make a mountain out of a mole hill!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I have a friend coming round this morning, not seen her since lockdown. Nice to see a few more friends.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Have a lovely time with your friend! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from weather the same as Jacky's. How can it be this grey and overcast without actually raining??!!! Two of my charity parcels have turned up, apparently, I bet the third and absent one is the one that got stuck, probably mashed to bits by now!! :sm26: 

I am still messing about with bedroom curtains today but nothing else on the agenda, so puzzle/knitting probably. Well, someone has to do it!!!

Have the best day you can, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How lovely, must have cheered you up no end! Hope you get lots more and they don't start digging tunnels! Sorry, don't mean to make a mountain out of a mole hill!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxxxxxx


Not funny, all moles must be gone by a week Monday. As long as they stay in the field I'll happily watch them. :sm15: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from weather the same as Jacky's. How can it be this grey and overcast without actually raining??!!! Two of my charity parcels have turned up, apparently, I bet the third and absent one is the one that got stuck, probably mashed to bits by now!! :sm26:
> 
> I am still messing about with bedroom curtains today but nothing else on the agenda, so puzzle/knitting probably. Well, someone has to do it!!!
> 
> Have the best day you can, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'll join you knitting. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll join you knitting. xxxx


That would be lovely!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That would be lovely!! xxxx


Are you still battling your awkward square? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:38 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). It's cloudy with high winds, torrential rains and flooding possible in isolated areas today. The humidity has returned.
I talked about the snitch line yesterday. Well, the snitch line was NOT used in two incidents yesterday. One man in Missisauga, just to the west of Toronto, now has an arrest warrant issued for assault after multiple employees of a store asked him to wear a mask in the store. There was a police officer in the mall, but for some reason, no one called that officer and they decided to take matters into their own hands. Up north, not far from my brother's cottage, a request to wear a mask to someone who wasn't wearing one, went horribly wrong. Several people in that store were assaulted and ended up in hospital. The perpetrator ended up going home and barricading himself in his house firing hunting rifles out the windows. The police ended up shooting and killing him. 
I don't have to worry about knitting in the rain under the tent. I got booted out by the lottery. All the names of people wanting to knit under the tent were put into a lottery and 10 were drawn. I was going to buy yarn too. Oh well.
The garden is still producing. We had baby beets last night and boiled rutabaga leaves. The cucumbers are not doing well. The baby cucumbers all dried up and shrivelled away. The wasps have been helping to clear the pests in the garden. They've been picking up the little caterpillars and removing them. We also had some fresh peas. Pea plants are supposed to dry up and die during summer heat, but all our plants except one have been doing well and have produced a ton of pea pods in the last couple of weeks. Our spinach plants finally decided to sprout and we now have 2 spinach plants that are doing very well.
I started another project yesterday. It is using Noro yarn. I had heard that Noro was scratchy. This yarn is rustic with bits of something, looking like grass bits, in it, but it is soft enough and the colours are beautiful. There was a mistake in the pattern which I found from other people's Ravelry project notes (after I had knit about 4 more rows) and that error is now fixed.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you still battling your awkward square? xxxx


Yep, can only do about 6 rows at a time or my focus goes!! Actually, I am finding them all pretty awkward!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Josephine, how about this for your next crochet project?!! https://thetwistedyarn.com/2017/01/25/about-a-chair/


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You just can't fix stupid Judi but I hope you stay safe in SA!! xxxx


Thanks Mav, we are staying as safe as we can, by staying well clear of the Victorian Border, and the Border is well manned by the Australian Army. 2 Blokes did get through the border, by jumping on a train, but they were caught, and are now in hopefully Quarantine in Adelaide! They got off very lightly, without even a fine! I think they should have had the book thrown at them, to show any others who might think they can make it through, without getting caught! ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from weather the same as Jacky's. How can it be this grey and overcast without actually raining??!!! Two of my charity parcels have turned up, apparently, I bet the third and absent one is the one that got stuck, probably mashed to bits by now!! :sm26:
> 
> I am still messing about with bedroom curtains today but nothing else on the agenda, so puzzle/knitting probably. Well, someone has to do it!!!
> 
> Have the best day you can, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Fat clouds. We have the same here. It's so humid that it feels like there should be fog.
I hope your 3rd package turns up eventually.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I have a friend coming round this morning, not seen her since lockdown. Nice to see a few more friends.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Happy Thursday.
Have a great meeting with your friend.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Josephine, how about this for your next crochet project?!! https://thetwistedyarn.com/2017/01/25/about-a-chair/


That is gorgeous, but I don't know if I have enough years left in me, to complete something like that! ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, dampish, dull but muggy Norfolk. Not sure what I'm getting up to today so might need Flo if it's my turn yet. Had a nice sighting last night, had two muntjac deer in the field behind us, first time I've seen two together. They hung around for a little while, just grazing. Hope they come back more often. Have a good day if you can. xx


I would have loved to see your deer.
I haven't seen a deer around here for years.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Me? Knit fast? Me? I'm not even knitting. Can't get much slower than that. You can come over though haha


See. You knit so fast, your knitting came right off your needles! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Meeting outdoors with masks on! :sm02: xxxooo


Extra safe!. I hope your meeting went well.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think that's a great idea. Sadly, I don't know of any yarn shops within about 30 mines that have any facilities for group knitting :sm03: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


Lucky for the yarn store, the other businesses in her building, (except for the nail salon and the pizza place for take-out only), aren't operating, so the parking lot is pretty empty. We usually can take up 3 parking spaces for the tents.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I was supposed to go to my pre-op appointment the day before lockdown so that never happened. So near yet so far. xx


Hopefully you get a call sooner than later.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:38 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). It's cloudy with high winds, torrential rains and flooding possible in isolated areas today. The humidity has returned.
> I talked about the snitch line yesterday. Well, the snitch line was NOT used in two incidents yesterday. One man in Missisauga, just to the west of Toronto, now has an arrest warrant issued for assault after multiple employees of a store asked him to wear a mask in the store. There was a police officer in the mall, but for some reason, no one called that officer and they decided to take matters into their own hands. Up north, not far from my brother's cottage, a request to wear a mask to someone who wasn't wearing one, went horribly wrong. Several people in that store were assaulted and ended up in hospital. The perpetrator ended up going home and barricading himself in his house firing hunting rifles out the windows. The police ended up shooting and killing him.
> I don't have to worry about knitting in the rain under the tent. I got booted out by the lottery. All the names of people wanting to knit under the tent were put into a lottery and 10 were drawn. I was going to buy yarn too. Oh well.
> The garden is still producing. We had baby beets last night and boiled rutabaga leaves. The cucumbers are not doing well. The baby cucumbers all dried up and shrivelled away. The wasps have been helping to clear the pests in the garden. They've been picking up the little caterpillars and removing them. We also had some fresh peas. Pea plants are supposed to dry up and die during summer heat, but all our plants except one have been doing well and have produced a ton of pea pods in the last couple of weeks. Our spinach plants finally decided to sprout and we now have 2 spinach plants that are doing very well.
> I started another project yesterday. It is using Noro yarn. I had heard that Noro was scratchy. This yarn is rustic with bits of something, looking like grass bits, in it, but it is soft enough and the colours are beautiful. There was a mistake in the pattern which I found from other people's Ravelry project notes (after I had knit about 4 more rows) and that error is now fixed.


Mav, I have knitted with Nero yorn from a different sources, one was from Canada, and I forget whereI got the other lot from, it was quite a few years ago, but theone I get from the forgotton place, was the best of the two yarn lots, The oneI got from a Canadian Company tended to be quite scratchy in the ball, but still knitted up quite well!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Mav, I have knitted with Nero yorn from a different sources, one was from Canada, and I forget whereI got the other lot from, it was quite a few years ago, but theone I get from the forgotton place, was the best of the two yarn lots, The oneI got from a Canadian Company tended to be quite scratchy in the ball, but still knitted up quite well!


We have a lot of scratchy wool here in Canada. Our wool blankets that we give out in emergency situations are well-known for being so scratchy that the Japanese used them for mats instead of blankets when we sent them to Japan after the tsunami. They do last forever though.


----------



## nitz8catz

The weather station in Burlington is registering -71'C for the temperature. The fellow on TV keeps telling everyone that the station is broken and Burlington isn't really freezing over!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yep, can only do about 6 rows at a time or my focus goes!! Actually, I am finding them all pretty awkward!!! xxxx


I am such a distracted knitter now, that I have to get up and walk around after several rows. Try that.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Josephine, how about this for your next crochet project?!! https://thetwistedyarn.com/2017/01/25/about-a-chair/


I like that, but no one would want to sit on the chair after it is finished. They'd just want to admire it.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and wind some yarn for the next part of the new project.
Everyone have a great day. Stay safe.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Happy Wednesday, it's been so cold today and smittly rain. I went to Karen's for hot chocolate and we had a through the window meeting . I don't know where Margaret is. I shall txt.
> 
> That's all my news love yawl x


And I thought it was Summertime, in the Northern Hemisphere! I am so sorry that Summer hasn't got to you yet, but I do hopeyou get some warm weather soon!
It has been just above freezing here, for the last week or so, but that is ok, because it is our Winter time, and I do know that it will end, when our Summer time comes around again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> From Sam's daughter:
> 
> From Heidi.
> This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do. My dad passed away at 3:20 this afternoon. Heather and I were both holding his hands. He was very peaceful and in no pain. I told him everyday you guys were praying for him. I hope you all continue to keep in touch we live you all. We would even love it if you would still have the knitting paluza next year we always looked forward to it❤


Rest In Peace, dearest Sam!



grandma susan said:


> So sorry for your loss. X


From me also xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you find that craft bag.


Ha Ha Ha ...... I had the bag inside the house, and the other things that were lost, had fallen out of the bag, onto the floor in our Caravan; Eddy found them for me yesterday, so I had them to take to Craft, and I could begin a hood for DGD3, to go with her stripey Jacket. The hood can be worn with any jumper or jacket that she happens to be wearing! She is a very easy child to make things for, so there is no worry about her not liking it! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I would have loved to see your deer.
> I haven't seen a deer around here for years.


Want to try and get a photo of them but they are so nervous I don't think I would get near enough. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have a lot of scratchy wool here in Canada. Our wool blankets that we give out in emergency situations are well-known for being so scratchy that the Japanese used them for mats instead of blankets when we sent them to Japan after the tsunami. They do last forever though.


That is a good thing, they would keep the cold from coming up through the floor, and made longlasting floor mats! 
So why is the word so scratchy? ????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Fat clouds. We have the same here. It's so humid that it feels like there should be fog.
> I hope your 3rd package turns up eventually.


Yes!! It turned up and in one piece too about an hour ago, well done Royal Mail and I hope I didn't break your parcel box!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Josephine, how about this for your next crochet project?!! https://thetwistedyarn.com/2017/01/25/about-a-chair/


Great fun. But in a word....NO. ????xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:38 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). It's cloudy with high winds, torrential rains and flooding possible in isolated areas today. The humidity has returned.
> I talked about the snitch line yesterday. Well, the snitch line was NOT used in two incidents yesterday. One man in Missisauga, just to the west of Toronto, now has an arrest warrant issued for assault after multiple employees of a store asked him to wear a mask in the store. There was a police officer in the mall, but for some reason, no one called that officer and they decided to take matters into their own hands. Up north, not far from my brother's cottage, a request to wear a mask to someone who wasn't wearing one, went horribly wrong. Several people in that store were assaulted and ended up in hospital. The perpetrator ended up going home and barricading himself in his house firing hunting rifles out the windows. The police ended up shooting and killing him.
> I don't have to worry about knitting in the rain under the tent. I got booted out by the lottery. All the names of people wanting to knit under the tent were put into a lottery and 10 were drawn. I was going to buy yarn too. Oh well.
> The garden is still producing. We had baby beets last night and boiled rutabaga leaves. The cucumbers are not doing well. The baby cucumbers all dried up and shrivelled away. The wasps have been helping to clear the pests in the garden. They've been picking up the little caterpillars and removing them. We also had some fresh peas. Pea plants are supposed to dry up and die during summer heat, but all our plants except one have been doing well and have produced a ton of pea pods in the last couple of weeks. Our spinach plants finally decided to sprout and we now have 2 spinach plants that are doing very well.
> I started another project yesterday. It is using Noro yarn. I had heard that Noro was scratchy. This yarn is rustic with bits of something, looking like grass bits, in it, but it is soft enough and the colours are beautiful. There was a mistake in the pattern which I found from other people's Ravelry project notes (after I had knit about 4 more rows) and that error is now fixed.


So sad about the cops having to kill that guy, either lock down had finally proved too much for him or he was mentally diminished. Love that yarn, so pretty!! Also very sorry you lost your place in the tent, that's such a shame when you were willing to loan your own tent! Meanies!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Extra safe!. I hope your meeting went well.


Yes, it did go well. It's so good to be able to get out and see people in a safe situation. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a somewhat sunny Seattle area. Not much planned for today, so will crochet. I hope you all are having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternoon girls, once again nothing has happened, so I've little to no news. The weathers been cold as usual and looks like it will rain at any time. You would think it was impossible the amount of cold weather we get here.

It was Sheila's funeral today. I didn't go. I shall call to see the flowers when I go and see Albert. I think I might be a tad low because I just feel like "my space" and seem to be quite content on my own, I'm still fed up with all this pandemic just like everyone else.

Love yawl very much xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, once again nothing has happened, so I've little to no news. The weathers been cold as usual and looks like it will rain at any time. You would think it was impossible the amount of cold weather we get here.
> 
> It was Sheila's funeral today. I didn't go. I shall call to see the flowers when I go and see Albert. I think I might be a tad low because I just feel like "my space" and seem to be quite content on my own, I'm still fed up with all this pandemic just like everyone else.
> 
> Love yawl very much xxxx


As I am fond of saying, hang in there kid, this too shall pass! With any luck, we'll be laughing about it by this time next year!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, once again nothing has happened, so I've little to no news. The weathers been cold as usual and looks like it will rain at any time. You would think it was impossible the amount of cold weather we get here.
> 
> It was Sheila's funeral today. I didn't go. I shall call to see the flowers when I go and see Albert. I think I might be a tad low because I just feel like "my space" and seem to be quite content on my own, I'm still fed up with all this pandemic just like everyone else.
> 
> Love yawl very much xxxx





London Girl said:


> As I am fond of saying, hang in there kid, this too shall pass! With any luck, we'll be laughing about it by this time next year!! xxxx


One can only hope! I wonder if everyone will be so used to wearing *masks*, that we will just continue to wear them, once we are COVID free, or will this Virus stay with us forever, regardless of what we do, in our attempts to defeat it! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> One can only hope! I wonder if everyone will be so used to wearing *masks*, that we will just continue to wear them, once we are COVID free, or will this Virus stay with us forever, regardless of what we do, in our attempts to defeat it! ???????????????? xoxoxo


Most people in Vietnam wear them outside all the time, they had such a bad time with the SARS epidemic.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk, today is supposed to be the best day weatherwise, here's hoping. Mole man came back last night and caught another one, hope we've discouraged them now. Nothing planned for the day but if this weather keeps up might try and get out in the garden, if not knitting again. Have a good one, nearly weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent all day in the garden yesterday. Mr P has been cutting down some bamboo and we are supplying all our friends with canes.

My friend that visited yesterday brought me some refrigerator cake which reminded me of the Nanaimo bars we had in VI.

More friends coming today for craft, cake and wine.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent all day in the garden yesterday. Mr P has been cutting down some bamboo and we are supplying all our friends with canes.
> 
> My friend that visited yesterday brought me some refrigerator cake which reminded me of the Nanaimo bars we had in VI.
> 
> More friends coming today for craft, cake and wine.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Good morning from a very warm but overcast and muggy London! I am shortly off for a wine bar lunch with DD, I suspect cocktails may be involved!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:00 am EDT and 26'C (79'F). There is a wind blowing the locust trees on the north side of the berm at the back of the yard but none of that wind is making it to the house. The tropical humidity has returned and will stay for the next 4 days.
Yesterday, we had rain all day, but it was the same kind of rain as we had in BC rainforest and not the pounding Ontario rain that we need. The squirrels were still out feeding in the rain with their tails over their heads like an umbrella.
We had a couple of installers here yesterday afternoon to assess the patio door for replacement. Both stayed outside but wore face masks. They spent a lot of time admiring the garden.
We had rapini greens last night as DD had to pull one of the plants that was starting to falter. She found root borers when she pulled the plant. So now she is researching how to get rid of them because we still have radishes, carrots and rutabagas that could all be damaged by root borers.
Today most of the province will be moving to Stage 3. Restaurants can open inside, fitness gyms and theatres can reopen. They have to collect the names of people who use their facility so they can be contacted if they have a case. They have to maintain 6 feet distance so some of the tables and equipment have to be removed. And they have to provide hand sanitizer and have to clean more often. The restaurants are saying they are going to have to hire more cleaning staff.
Face masks are now mandatory inside public buildings in most of the province. And we still have a group of people complaining. Someone has actually produced and spread a card that looks very official that says the holder is exempt from face masks due to medical reasons. The government is advertising to everyone that they did not produce these cards.
The border with the US will remain closed for another month. Despite lobbying by our national air carrier, open flights will not happen. The only place that we could fly safely is New Zealand, and as our prime minister says, they don't want us yet. There have been too many cases of people being returned by flight from out of country and not going where they say they are going and being out of contact with the government during their self-isolation period. Some people are asking that they be put into quarantine on the army bases like the cruise passengers.
I frogged my new project. When I added the second yarn, it was just too tight. So I re-knit with a larger needle last night and have started the second yarn again and it is looking better.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very warm but overcast and muggy London! I am shortly off for a wine bar lunch with DD, I suspect cocktails may be involved!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Remember that people forget safety protocols when they drink, so be careful.
Have a lovely lunch with your DD.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent all day in the garden yesterday. Mr P has been cutting down some bamboo and we are supplying all our friends with canes.
> 
> My friend that visited yesterday brought me some refrigerator cake which reminded me of the Nanaimo bars we had in VI.
> 
> More friends coming today for craft, cake and wine.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Happy Friday.
I need some canes too. Our largest tomato plant is flopping all over the place and we can't get between the houses unless I tie it up to canes. The base of the plant is in a tomato cage, but like everything else, it has outgrown its cage. That was really good soil that we got.
Those Nanaimo bars were wonderful. Have a nice meetup with your friends.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk, today is supposed to be the best day weatherwise, here's hoping. Mole man came back last night and caught another one, hope we've discouraged them now. Nothing planned for the day but if this weather keeps up might try and get out in the garden, if not knitting again. Have a good one, nearly weekend. xx


Catching squirrels did not deter the rest. We've even caught our resident guard squirrel, Tippy, 3 times now. I guess it depends on the size of the brain, and the majority of a squirrel brain is dedicated to where they buried their nuts.
:sm16: 
I hope you get the rest of the moles.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Most people in Vietnam wear them outside all the time, they had such a bad time with the SARS epidemic.


Except for some hiccups, I think face covering and masks will catch on here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> One can only hope! I wonder if everyone will be so used to wearing *masks*, that we will just continue to wear them, once we are COVID free, or will this Virus stay with us forever, regardless of what we do, in our attempts to defeat it! ???????????????? xoxoxo


It sounds like the virus is going to stay with us, but hopefully the new vaccines will knock it down every time it peaks. There are at least 3 variants, so multiple vaccines may be necessary. Much like the flu vaccine that gets changed every year. My arm is going to be a pincushion.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, once again nothing has happened, so I've little to no news. The weathers been cold as usual and looks like it will rain at any time. You would think it was impossible the amount of cold weather we get here.
> 
> It was Sheila's funeral today. I didn't go. I shall call to see the flowers when I go and see Albert. I think I might be a tad low because I just feel like "my space" and seem to be quite content on my own, I'm still fed up with all this pandemic just like everyone else.
> 
> Love yawl very much xxxx


I'm an introvert by nature and I've been ok with most of this pandemic with staying at home with family. My social bubble of people that I interact with, was pretty small before the pandemic. And technology is great. I've chatted on messenger and Teams for work, with the people that I wanted to talk to, and I have been able to ignore the rest that I felt no need to chat with. The only thing that I missed was the group at Knit Night. And I've been able to get some of that with the outdoor knitting.
Love you too. I'd chat with you every day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a somewhat sunny Seattle area. Not much planned for today, so will crochet. I hope you all are having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


You've been crochetting a lot. What are you working on?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So sad about the cops having to kill that guy, either lock down had finally proved too much for him or he was mentally diminished. Love that yarn, so pretty!! Also very sorry you lost your place in the tent, that's such a shame when you were willing to loan your own tent! Meanies!!! xxxx


Most of the problems with our police that have made it to the media, have involved a person with mental problems. Our medical mental services have been drastically cut and friends and families aren't trained to deal with some of the issues, so the police get involved. Unfortunately, our police have not had enough training on dealing with these issues either. Police units across the country are now asking for additional funding for training on how to react in these situations. Too bad they don't reverse their de-funding of the mental services.


----------



## nitz8catz

The TV is doing an interview in one of the diners that have just re-opened. They have 10 different Eggs Benedict on the menu. I want Eggs Benedict.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just found out that one of my favourite yarn stores in Toronto has closed during the pandemic and re-opened on their farm in Prince Edward county about an hour drive east of me. Yippee. They are not allowing visitors to their farm yet, but they plan on having classes and shopping soon. Another place for me to visit in the future.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> I need some canes too. Our largest tomato plant is flopping all over the place and we can't get between the houses unless I tie it up to canes. The base of the plant is in a tomato cage, but like everything else, it has outgrown its cage. That was really good soil that we got.
> Those Nanaimo bars were wonderful. Have a nice meetup with your friends.


Mr P says you can have as many canes as you like but you will have to come and collect them. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is a good thing, they would keep the cold from coming up through the floor, and made longlasting floor mats!
> So why is the word so scratchy? ????????


The majority of our sheep are bred for meat production not wool production, not a lot of merino sheep here. There is a small sheep herd just over the highway from me. His sheep are wool producers (although I think he does sell some of the surplus lambs for meat). I'm not sure if it is the wide range of temperatures that our sheep have to endure, our breeds (mostly Dorset and Suffolk and a good mix of Canadian Alcott), or something else, but we do have scratchy wool.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The TV is doing an interview in one of the diners that have just re-opened. They have 10 different Eggs Benedict on the menu. I want Eggs Benedict.


Funny, I had that same craving while I was looking at where June is going, they had them on the menu. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Ha Ha Ha ...... I had the bag inside the house, and the other things that were lost, had fallen out of the bag, onto the floor in our Caravan; Eddy found them for me yesterday, so I had them to take to Craft, and I could begin a hood for DGD3, to go with her stripey Jacket. The hood can be worn with any jumper or jacket that she happens to be wearing! She is a very easy child to make things for, so there is no worry about her not liking it! ????


I'm glad that everything was found.
Isn't it great when your creations are appreciated.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P says you can have as many canes as you like but you will have to come and collect them. Xxx


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: 
I can just see the airline people when I put those in cargo.


----------



## nitz8catz

Well, my lovely ladies, it is time for me to go to my work table.
Have a wonderful Friday and weekend. It's payday for me so I will running to grocery stores this weekend, in the heat.
Stay safe.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very warm but overcast and muggy London! I am shortly off for a wine bar lunch with DD, I suspect cocktails may be involved!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





nitz8catz said:


> Remember that people forget safety protocols when they drink, so be careful.
> Have a lovely lunch with your DD.


June, I second Mav's comoment, so remember precautions, and the pair of you stay safe please, but still enjoy yourself! It is still possible, eventhough alot of people refuse to believe what the remainder of the World population knows! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

I was wondering if part of the reason they wore mask in Vietnam was because of poor air quality?


----------



## grandma susan

Happy early evening to you all. It's been a cool day and rained . I've seen Karen and I've seen Margaret. And I've no news there. 

Something that might make a chuckle for you is that last night after I spoke to you all I got a text from Stephen to say he was bringing my groceries down later on the night. Well... He was packing the groceries for Ann and myself and couldn't find his car keys....no good with keys. Eventually he found them. Him and sue got in the car and reversed...crunch.... He reversed over all the shopping. I've ended up with road kill coffee. Tyre prints on my aerial washing powder, a loaf of bread with a hole in...jam tarts squashed. ....he drove over Ann's eggs. And smashed 4 out of 6 so sue picked the two up and they rolled out of her hand????.

So this made them later to deliver. The wheels had gone over my Starbucks coffees and I was left with 9 battered tins and they had 3between them because they'd got open. This caused Stephen to wipe them and put them in my fridge. Well for 3 months now I've been getting everyone to bring coffee for me if they were going shopping. Well there were quite a few tins in my fridge, by a few I mean at least 70. Mother he yelled I don't believe this. Sue come running into the kitchen, took one look inside my fridge and went into hysterics and had to run to the loo.....Stephen took a photo of it and we all had the best laugh we've had in a good while. He can moan all he likes, it's up to me what I spend my money on. I have two of these coffee a day, one morning and afternoon. And it nothing to do with him what I spend my money on. Haha. I don't drink alcohol or smoke at all. If I can't do what I want at this age, there's never going to be a time I can. Anyway they left , still laughing. I locked up and would you believe it? They left their shopping bags in the porch. Honestly I sometimes think that the two of them together don't make an idiot???? Oh but I love them, and thanks so much to them for still getting my groceries. 

I've got flowers for Albert so I'll take them for Albert on Sunday when I go to see Matthew for his birthday. Remember I love yawl. I'm going to catch up


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Catching squirrels did not deter the rest. We've even caught our resident guard squirrel, Tippy, 3 times now. I guess it depends on the size of the brain, and the majority of a squirrel brain is dedicated to where they buried their nuts.
> :sm16:
> I hope you get the rest of the moles.


It's not a good thing when you forget where your nuts are. ????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm an introvert by nature and I've been ok with most of this pandemic with staying at home with family. My social bubble of people that I interact with, was pretty small before the pandemic. And technology is great. I've chatted on messenger and Teams for work, with the people that I wanted to talk to, and I have been able to ignore the rest that I felt no need to chat with. The only thing that I missed was the group at Knit Night. And I've been able to get some of that with the outdoor knitting.
> Love you too. I'd chat with you every day.


Our community centre is opening soon that's where we s and b......it's been said that they are only allowing 12 people in. I really can't see why because there's a great big sports hall we can use SD there's usually about 20 of us. Someone , somewhere will put an important name badge on and decide what we are to do....if you've got a badge up here, then you are somebody. Doesn't matter what badge.....


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:00 am EDT and 26'C (79'F). There is a wind blowing the locust trees on the north side of the berm at the back of the yard but none of that wind is making it to the house. The tropical humidity has returned and will stay for the next 4 days.
> Yesterday, we had rain all day, but it was the same kind of rain as we had in BC rainforest and not the pounding Ontario rain that we need. The squirrels were still out feeding in the rain with their tails over their heads like an umbrella.
> We had a couple of installers here yesterday afternoon to assess the patio door for replacement. Both stayed outside but wore face masks. They spent a lot of time admiring the garden.
> We had rapini greens last night as DD had to pull one of the plants that was starting to falter. She found root borers when she pulled the plant. So now she is researching how to get rid of them because we still have radishes, carrots and rutabagas that could all be damaged by root borers.
> Today most of the province will be moving to Stage 3. Restaurants can open inside, fitness gyms and theatres can reopen. They have to collect the names of people who use their facility so they can be contacted if they have a case. They have to maintain 6 feet distance so some of the tables and equipment have to be removed. And they have to provide hand sanitizer and have to clean more often. The restaurants are saying they are going to have to hire more cleaning staff.
> Face masks are now mandatory inside public buildings in most of the province. And we still have a group of people complaining. Someone has actually produced and spread a card that looks very official that says the holder is exempt from face masks due to medical reasons. The government is advertising to everyone that they did not produce these cards.
> The border with the US will remain closed for another month. Despite lobbying by our national air carrier, open flights will not happen. The only place that we could fly safely is New Zealand, and as our prime minister says, they don't want us yet. There have been too many cases of people being returned by flight from out of country and not going where they say they are going and being out of contact with the government during their self-isolation period. Some people are asking that they be put into quarantine on the army bases like the cruise passengers.
> I frogged my new project. When I added the second yarn, it was just too tight. So I re-knit with a larger needle last night and have started the second yarn again and it is looking better.


What a shame about your root borers, been there, done that and I feel your pain!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Remember that people forget safety protocols when they drink, so be careful.
> Have a lovely lunch with your DD.


We behaved ourselves impeccably, it was a lovely lunch and a nice restaurant, will definitely go there again! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Except for some hiccups, I think face covering and masks will catch on here.


It is now mandatory to wear a mask on public transport although the drivers cannot enforce it. There were three people on my bus not wearing masks, I despair!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The TV is doing an interview in one of the diners that have just re-opened. They have 10 different Eggs Benedict on the menu. I want Eggs Benedict.


I had something very similar for my lunch, poached eggs on a toasted muffin with smoked salmon, avocado and hollandaise and we shared a side of sweet potato fries, it was sublime!!! No room for dessert, sadly!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just found out that one of my favourite yarn stores in Toronto has closed during the pandemic and re-opened on their farm in Prince Edward county about an hour drive east of me. Yippee. They are not allowing visitors to their farm yet, but they plan on having classes and shopping soon. Another place for me to visit in the future.


Yay, result!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Funny, I had that same craving while I was looking at where June is going, they had them on the menu. xx


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was wondering if part of the reason they wore mask in Vietnam was because of poor air quality?


Most of the population don't have cars, they all ride small motor bikes and they kick up an awful lot of dust so a mask is essential when riding. However, DS tells me that the masks have become much more widespread since SARS. I don't expect all those bikes do much for the air quality!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very warm but overcast and muggy London! I am shortly off for a wine bar lunch with DD, I suspect cocktails may be involved!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your lunch and time with your DD. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Happy early evening to you all. It's been a cool day and rained . I've seen Karen and I've seen Margaret. And I've no news there.
> 
> Something that might make a chuckle for you is that last night after I spoke to you all I got a text from Stephen to say he was bringing my groceries down later on the night. Well... He was packing the groceries for Ann and myself and couldn't find his car keys....no good with keys. Eventually he found them. Him and sue got in the car and reversed...crunch.... He reversed over all the shopping. I've ended up with road kill coffee. Tyre prints on my aerial washing powder, a loaf of bread with a hole in...jam tarts squashed. ....he drove over Ann's eggs. And smashed 4 out of 6 so sue picked the two up and they rolled out of her hand????.
> 
> So this made them later to deliver. The wheels had gone over my Starbucks coffees and I was left with 9 battered tins and they had 3between them because they'd got open. This caused Stephen to wipe them and put them in my fridge. Well for 3 months now I've been getting everyone to bring coffee for me if they were going shopping. Well there were quite a few tins in my fridge, by a few I mean at least 70. Mother he yelled I don't believe this. Sue come running into the kitchen, took one look inside my fridge and went into hysterics and had to run to the loo.....Stephen took a photo of it and we all had the best laugh we've had in a good while. He can moan all he likes, it's up to me what I spend my money on. I have two of these coffee a day, one morning and afternoon. And it nothing to do with him what I spend my money on. Haha. I don't drink alcohol or smoke at all. If I can't do what I want at this age, there's never going to be a time I can. Anyway they left , still laughing. I locked up and would you believe it? They left their shopping bags in the porch. Honestly I sometimes think that the two of them together don't make an idiot???? Oh but I love them, and thanks so much to them for still getting my groceries.
> 
> I've got flowers for Albert so I'll take them for Albert on Sunday when I go to see Matthew for his birthday. Remember I love yawl. I'm going to catch up


Thanks for a great story, I bet you were in hysterics!! I can just imagine them dreading getting out of the cars and reviewing the damage to the groceries!!! Yes, you're quite right, if you want to fill your fridge, your kitchen and your garage with Starbucks coffee then that is your right, but I'm reckoning it must taste really good!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your lunch and time with your DD. xxxooo


I certainly did, thanks Pam!! Cocktails at lunchtime!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent all day in the garden yesterday. Mr P has been cutting down some bamboo and we are supplying all our friends with canes.
> 
> My friend that visited yesterday brought me some refrigerator cake which reminded me of the Nanaimo bars we had in VI.
> 
> More friends coming today for craft, cake and wine.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Sounds yummy. Enjoy your crafting time with your friends today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> You've been crochetting a lot. What are you working on?


I'm working on a shawl. The pattern is called "Crochet Between the Lines." Almost finished. I'm on the last repeat set. Then will get back to knitting as I have lots of knitting WIPs going. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I was wondering if part of the reason they wore mask in Vietnam was because of poor air quality?


Not sure about Vietnam but I'm sure Japan and China have used them for that purpose before covid. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> I can just see the airline people when I put those in cargo.


Take them as hand luggage????????xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Happy early evening to you all. It's been a cool day and rained . I've seen Karen and I've seen Margaret. And I've no news there.
> 
> Something that might make a chuckle for you is that last night after I spoke to you all I got a text from Stephen to say he was bringing my groceries down later on the night. Well... He was packing the groceries for Ann and myself and couldn't find his car keys....no good with keys. Eventually he found them. Him and sue got in the car and reversed...crunch.... He reversed over all the shopping. I've ended up with road kill coffee. Tyre prints on my aerial washing powder, a loaf of bread with a hole in...jam tarts squashed. ....he drove over Ann's eggs. And smashed 4 out of 6 so sue picked the two up and they rolled out of her hand????.
> 
> So this made them later to deliver. The wheels had gone over my Starbucks coffees and I was left with 9 battered tins and they had 3between them because they'd got open. This caused Stephen to wipe them and put them in my fridge. Well for 3 months now I've been getting everyone to bring coffee for me if they were going shopping. Well there were quite a few tins in my fridge, by a few I mean at least 70. Mother he yelled I don't believe this. Sue come running into the kitchen, took one look inside my fridge and went into hysterics and had to run to the loo.....Stephen took a photo of it and we all had the best laugh we've had in a good while. He can moan all he likes, it's up to me what I spend my money on. I have two of these coffee a day, one morning and afternoon. And it nothing to do with him what I spend my money on. Haha. I don't drink alcohol or smoke at all. If I can't do what I want at this age, there's never going to be a time I can. Anyway they left , still laughing. I locked up and would you believe it? They left their shopping bags in the porch. Honestly I sometimes think that the two of them together don't make an idiot???? Oh but I love them, and thanks so much to them for still getting my groceries.
> 
> I've got flowers for Albert so I'll take them for Albert on Sunday when I go to see Matthew for his birthday. Remember I love yawl. I'm going to catch up


Oh no! You got caught out over your coffee stash. Would gave lived to see their faces. ????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like the virus is going to stay with us, but hopefully the new vaccines will knock it down every time it peaks. There are at least 3 variants, so multiple vaccines may be necessary. Much like the flu vaccine that gets changed every year. My arm is going to be a pincushion.


They still think Covid will be around for the next 2 years here. I've just read a vaccine is ready for testing in Quebec. Our health authority is still encouraging people to stay at home as the best way to fight it. There was an alert put out recently that Covid in BC is "sitting in silence". We've done a good job at keeping numbers lower than other countries, by doing this there is no immunity until a vaccine is ready. Now the biggest enemy is our complacency.. it's still too early to let our guard down. Breaking news is that we have an outbreak in an Intensive care Neo-Natal unit at a Vancouver hospital, that's scary.

https://www.cheknews.ca/covid-complacency-is-the-new-enemy-682421/


----------



## Islander

Good morning, waiting on a heat spike to start tomorrow up to 29 degrees for a whole week. Good news is it will cool off back to 20 degrees the following week. No sun today so watering while I can. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Happy early evening to you all. It's been a cool day and rained . I've seen Karen and I've seen Margaret. And I've no news there.
> 
> Something that might make a chuckle for you is that last night after I spoke to you all I got a text from Stephen to say he was bringing my groceries down later on the night. Well... He was packing the groceries for Ann and myself and couldn't find his car keys....no good with keys. Eventually he found them. Him and sue got in the car and reversed...crunch.... He reversed over all the shopping. I've ended up with road kill coffee. Tyre prints on my aerial washing powder, a loaf of bread with a hole in...jam tarts squashed. ....he drove over Ann's eggs. And smashed 4 out of 6 so sue picked the two up and they rolled out of her hand????.
> 
> So this made them later to deliver. The wheels had gone over my Starbucks coffees and I was left with 9 battered tins and they had 3between them because they'd got open. This caused Stephen to wipe them and put them in my fridge. Well for 3 months now I've been getting everyone to bring coffee for me if they were going shopping. Well there were quite a few tins in my fridge, by a few I mean at least 70. Mother he yelled I don't believe this. Sue come running into the kitchen, took one look inside my fridge and went into hysterics and had to run to the loo.....Stephen took a photo of it and we all had the best laugh we've had in a good while. He can moan all he likes, it's up to me what I spend my money on. I have two of these coffee a day, one morning and afternoon. And it nothing to do with him what I spend my money on. Haha. I don't drink alcohol or smoke at all. If I can't do what I want at this age, there's never going to be a time I can. Anyway they left , still laughing. I locked up and would you believe it? They left their shopping bags in the porch. Honestly I sometimes think that the two of them together don't make an idiot???? Oh but I love them, and thanks so much to them for still getting my groceries.
> 
> I've got flowers for Albert so I'll take them for Albert on Sunday when I go to see Matthew for his birthday. Remember I love yawl. I'm going to catch up


You can never have enough coffee haha! I had a moment the other day... was looking all over for my portable phone, used to have 2 until I left one out in the rain overnight. Now I have to make sure the one left gets on the charger everyday. I was running around searching everywhere while I was talking to the neighbour on it... duh! :sm16: xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> It's not a good thing when you forget where your nuts are. ????


You are so cheeky! :sm04: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It is now mandatory to wear a mask on public transport although the drivers cannot enforce it. There were three people on my bus not wearing masks, I despair!


Our buses will start handing them out as you get on... doesn't mean they will be worn though. :sm14:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I had something very similar for my lunch, poached eggs on a toasted muffin with smoked salmon, avocado and hollandaise and we shared a side of sweet potato fries, it was sublime!!! No room for dessert, sadly!


This is the new "Dr Henry Bennie"... crab cakes on poached eggs with toasted sesame seed bun and hollandaise sauce. $3 from every one served will go to the Children's Hospital. I'm drooling. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I certainly did, thanks Pam!! Cocktails at lunchtime!! xxxx


Aren't you both looking lovely! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> This is the new "Dr Henry Bennie"... crab cakes on poached eggs with toasted sesame seed bun and hollandaise sauce. $3 from every one served will go to the Children's Hospital. I'm drooling. :sm02:


That sounds yummy. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Hi Jacky.. how are things in "Moleville" :sm09: xoxo :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> This is the new "Dr Henry Bennie"... crab cakes on poached eggs with toasted sesame seed bun and hollandaise sauce. $3 from every one served will go to the Children's Hospital. I'm drooling. :sm02:


Oh yum, getting even hungrier now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hi Jacky.. how are things in "Moleville" xoxo


Not funny :sm15: Hoping they will leave me alone now. xx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds yummy. :sm02: xxxooo


Hi Pam, it sure does, I will have to make a mock one at home. Have been trying to be good.. avoiding bread, pasta, cookies this week and eating more salads. If it weren't for Mr J I could be thin! :sm09: oxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Not funny :sm15: Hoping they will leave me alone now. xx


haha.. I can get away with a lot from over here... your arm isn't long enough to smack me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Have a good weekend sisters, be safe where every you are. Hugs to you all. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> haha.. I can get away with a lot from over here... your arm isn't long enough to smack me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Be careful, one day maybe.................... xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like the virus is going to stay with us, but hopefully the new vaccines will knock it down every time it peaks. There are at least 3 variants, so multiple vaccines may be necessary. Much like the flu vaccine that gets changed every year. My arm is going to be a pincushion.


I agree with you, about the Pincushion look alike, but I think this major needle-phobic would actually prefer that outcome, rather than the highly possible alternative!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a can't decide weatherwise Norfolk. It's quite hazy here at the moment so could go either way, will probably go both. Nothing planned so will just wait and see if anything happens. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that everything was found.
> Isn't it great when your creations are appreciated.


It is absolutely wonderful, although all of my granddaughters have been raised to appreciate any thing they might be given j and I have also told them that if they want me to make them something, I will make what they want, and also help them to lean how to knit, or spin, or anything else that I am able to do! None of them have taken me up on that, yet! ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Happy early evening to you all. It's been a cool day and rained . I've seen Karen and I've seen Margaret. And I've no news there.
> 
> Something that might make a chuckle for you is that last night after I spoke to you all I got a text from Stephen to say he was bringing my groceries down later on the night. Well... He was packing the groceries for Ann and myself and couldn't find his car keys....no good with keys. Eventually he found them. Him and sue got in the car and reversed...crunch.... He reversed over all the shopping. I've ended up with road kill coffee. Tyre prints on my aerial washing powder, a loaf of bread with a hole in...jam tarts squashed. ....he drove over Ann's eggs. And smashed 4 out of 6 so sue picked the two up and they rolled out of her hand????.
> 
> So this made them later to deliver. The wheels had gone over my Starbucks coffees and I was left with 9 battered tins and they had 3between them because they'd got open. This caused Stephen to wipe them and put them in my fridge. Well for 3 months now I've been getting everyone to bring coffee for me if they were going shopping. Well there were quite a few tins in my fridge, by a few I mean at least 70. Mother he yelled I don't believe this. Sue come running into the kitchen, took one look inside my fridge and went into hysterics and had to run to the loo.....Stephen took a photo of it and we all had the best laugh we've had in a good while. He can moan all he likes, it's up to me what I spend my money on. I have two of these coffee a day, one morning and afternoon. And it nothing to do with him what I spend my money on. Haha. I don't drink alcohol or smoke at all. If I can't do what I want at this age, there's never going to be a time I can. Anyway they left , still laughing. I locked up and would you believe it? They left their shopping bags in the porch. Honestly I sometimes think that the two of them together don't make an idiot???? Oh but I love them, and thanks so much to them for still getting my groceries.
> 
> I've got flowers for Albert so I'll take them for Albert on Sunday when I go to see Matthew for his birthday. Remember I love yawl. I'm going to catch up


That is a wonderful read, Susan. I love readingyour posts, you are such agood writer; I think you should write a book about " Susan's Adventures Through life"! I think you would be a hit! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Our community centre is opening soon that's where we s and b......it's been said that they are only allowing 12 people in. I really can't see why because there's a great big sports hall we can use SD there's usually about 20 of us. Someone , somewhere will put an important name badge on and decide what we are to do....if you've got a badge up here, then you are somebody. Doesn't matter what badge.....


I suggest that you put. the badge on first Susan; then you can be the one to get into the the larger room! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I had something very similar for my lunch, poached eggs on a toasted muffin with smoked salmon, avocado and hollandaise and we shared a side of sweet potato fries, it was sublime!!! No room for dessert, sadly!


Now that is a bit sad; there should always be space for a good dessert! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I certainly did, thanks Pam!! Cocktails at lunchtime!! xxxx


And both of you are looking very happy, and well! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I'm working on a shawl. The pattern is called "Crochet Between the Lines." Almost finished. I'm on the last repeat set. Then will get back to knitting as I have lots of knitting WIPs going. :sm02: xxxooo


It will be great to see your finished shawl, and other WIP's! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> They still think Covid will be around for the next 2 years here. I've just read a vaccine is ready for testing in Quebec. Our health authority is still encouraging people to stay at home as the best way to fight it. There was an alert put out recently that Covid in BC is "sitting in silence". We've done a good job at keeping numbers lower than other countries, by doing this there is no immunity until a vaccine is ready. Now the biggest enemy is our complacency.. it's still too early to let our guard down. Breaking news is that we have an outbreak in an Intensive care Neo-Natal unit at a Vancouver hospital, that's scary.
> 
> https://www.cheknews.ca/covid-complacency-is-the-new-enemy-682421/


The whole state of Victoria is in complete lockdown now, and N.S.W. will be following, as of Midnight tonight, I think; and Old night follow! SA is hoping that any one who tries to get through the Army blockade, will be stopped, before anyoneis infected by their incursion into our State! Some of the people from Victoria, are trying to get through SA, into WA; and both of these States, including the NT aswell, are almost totally clear of Could, but these illegal travellers could infect the entire country!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning, waiting on a heat spike to start tomorrow up to 29 degrees for a whole week. Good news is it will cool off back to 20 degrees the following week. No sun today so watering while I can. xoxoxo


H, Trish, I hope you are able to stay cool during your heatwave! We have had our very cold Winter Weather, but nowhere near as cold as the rest of you would be used to, betstell for too cold for me! I really want some aspects of my Summer temperatures back, so that I can be a just a bit warmer, but we will have this weather for a couple more months at least!????????⛈???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> You can never have enough coffee haha! I had a moment the other day... was looking all over for my portable phone, used to have 2 until I left one out in the rain overnight. Now I have to make sure the one left gets on the charger everyday. I was running around searching everywhere while I was talking to the neighbour on it... duh! :sm16: xoxox


I think everyone on the world, who has any kind of phone, has done that type of thing ...... I im glad you found your phone though! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> They still think Covid will be around for the next 2 years here. I've just read a vaccine is ready for testing in Quebec. Our health authority is still encouraging people to stay at home as the best way to fight it. There was an alert put out recently that Covid in BC is "sitting in silence". We've done a good job at keeping numbers lower than other countries, by doing this there is no immunity until a vaccine is ready. Now the biggest enemy is our complacency.. it's still too early to let our guard down. Breaking news is that we have an outbreak in an Intensive care Neo-Natal unit at a Vancouver hospital, that's scary.
> 
> https://www.cheknews.ca/covid-complacency-is-the-new-enemy-682421/


They think it's all over but far from it. Yes, it's tough for some people to stick to the rules and wait it out intelligently but it's the only way that most of us will survive, sadly xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, waiting on a heat spike to start tomorrow up to 29 degrees for a whole week. Good news is it will cool off back to 20 degrees the following week. No sun today so watering while I can. xoxoxo


My garden desperately needs water but we have been asked to conserve it after our dry Spring, so it's the survival of the fittest in my garden!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You can never have enough coffee haha! I had a moment the other day... was looking all over for my portable phone, used to have 2 until I left one out in the rain overnight. Now I have to make sure the one left gets on the charger everyday. I was running around searching everywhere while I was talking to the neighbour on it... duh! :sm16: xoxox


Been there, done that!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Our buses will start handing them out as you get on... doesn't mean they will be worn though. :sm14:


I'm not sure how many wear masks here, but I do know that there are problems with getting people to wear masks, in the Stakes that need them to be worn, and getting the SD happening, in those States, is also problematic, and the Western States don't want any illness transferred from the Eastern Seaboard States, so any illegal travellers are SUPPOSED to be getting severe fines, which the first ones didn't get, because the judge thought they wouldn't be able to pay, anyway; and that is probably why so many are trying to escape from those States now! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> This is the new "Dr Henry Bennie"... crab cakes on poached eggs with toasted sesame seed bun and hollandaise sauce. $3 from every one served will go to the Children's Hospital. I'm drooling. :sm02:


Oh that looks wonderful, it's getting close enough to lunchtime that I could tuck right into that right now!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Aren't you both looking lovely! xoxoxo


Thank you kind lady!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Have a good weekend sisters, be safe where every you are. Hugs to you all. xoxoxo


Hugs right back to you dear friend, stay 'up'!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Now that is a bit sad; there should always be space for a good dessert! ???????? xoxoxo


If the desserts had been _really_ good, I might have succumbed but they weren't wonderful and limited choice AND I was pretty full by then AND, my DD declined!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> And both of you are looking very happy, and well! xoxoxo


Thanks you, we are!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> This is the new "Dr Henry Bennie"... crab cakes on poached eggs with toasted sesame seed bun and hollandaise sauce. $3 from every one served will go to the Children's Hospital. I'm drooling. :sm02:


Now that looks very tasty, I wouldn't mind having one, or two, and a couple for DH also! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up for now, and I am hoping to go to sleep soon, bch I will probably wake through the right, so will checkup on you lot again!
Have a great day, whereever you. are! Good Night for now! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everybody, it's nearly 4pm and the sun is just starting to come out. I've just been videoing Josephine and they have brilliant blue skies and sunny. 

I haven't seen anybody live today, only video but I've enjoyed my day. I had my Saturday lounge in the bath so I'm nice and fresh for Matthews birthday tomorrow. We are hoping for a BBQ. But living here I do not expect great weather. We can but try.....


That's my lot today I'm afraid, hope you're all feeling well. Stay safe and I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I certainly did, thanks Pam!! Cocktails at lunchtime!! xxxx


Great photo of the two of you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo of the two of you! :sm02: xxxooo


 :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I think everyone on the world, who has any kind of phone, has done that type of thing ...... I im glad you found your phone though! ???????????? xoxoxo


I lost my phone. Harold kept calling my number and we could hear it ring. We followed the sound but could not find the phone. Tore the sofa and closet apart. Finale I noticed the red light flash as it rang. Good thing I had a white tees on or I would not have seen that flashing light in my bra.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I lost my phone. Harold kept calling my number and we could hear it ring. We followed the sound but could not find the phone. Tore the sofa and closet apart. Finale I noticed the red light flash as it rang. Good thing I had a white tees on or I would not have seen that flashing light in my bra.


 :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I lost my phone. Harold kept calling my number and we could hear it ring. We followed the sound but could not find the phone. Tore the sofa and closet apart. Finale I noticed the red light flash as it rang. Good thing I had a white tees on or I would not have seen that flashing light in my bra.


Ooops! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I lost my phone. Harold kept calling my number and we could hear it ring. We followed the sound but could not find the phone. Tore the sofa and closet apart. Finale I noticed the red light flash as it rang. Good thing I had a white tees on or I would not have seen that flashing light in my bra.


Thanks for making me giggle. Xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, rain in the night so hopefully it will clear up now. It's Sunday, a day of rest, not that I seem to do much else at the moment. Hope you all have a restful day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from drizzly Surrey. Just what the garden needs. Had salad from the garden last night, it was delicious.

Off to DDs for lunch. The boys have gone to their first car rally today since lockdown.

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I lost my phone. Harold kept calling my number and we could hear it ring. We followed the sound but could not find the phone. Tore the sofa and closet apart. Finale I noticed the red light flash as it rang. Good thing I had a white tees on or I would not have seen that flashing light in my bra.





PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for making me giggle. Xxxxx


Me too! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I lost my phone. Harold kept calling my number and we could hear it ring. We followed the sound but could not find the phone. Tore the sofa and closet apart. Finale I noticed the red light flash as it rang. Good thing I had a white tees on or I would not have seen that flashing light in my bra.


That's so funny, thanks for sharing!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and drizzly London, 20'C today. Went for a lovely long walk yesterday, it was a bit hot but I had my music on my phone, headphones on so I was quite happy. Would have gone again today and may still if the rain stops but if not it will be the usual, knitting, 
puzzle..........!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe well and happy! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and drizzly London, 20'C today. Went for a lovely long walk yesterday, it was a bit hot but I had my music on my phone, headphones on so I was quite happy. Would have gone again today and may still if the rain stops but if not it will be the usual, knitting,
> puzzle..........!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe well and happy! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hate to say this but the sun has come out here now, hope you get out again today. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hate to say this but the sun has come out here now, hope you get out again today. xxxx


Thanks Jacky, it's not looking good at the moment, maybe this afternoon will be better!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jacky, it's not looking good at the moment, maybe this afternoon will be better!!! xxxx


The winds coming from the north so will try and send it down to you. :sm01: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The winds coming from the north so will try and send it down to you. :sm01: xxxx


If it's coming from the north, it's headed this way anyway but thanks for the thought!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm later tonight to catch up. Today is Matthews birthday and he's 20. It's official, my grand boys aren't teenagers anymore. Where have all those years gone to. I can honestly say I've never, ever wasted a moment from them from being born. Every chance I had I would be having them here. What a wonderful childhood twelve all had. We had a BBQ this afternoon, with the other grandma and grandad and a couple from the close, they live in. We've played some wonderful games and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. I've been out 5+ hrs and the food was gorgeous.

I Called in at the crem to tell Albert, that I'd forgotten his flowers and I'll probably take them on Tuesday when I visit . Wend. He doesn't talk much. Whenever we have a afamily get together I always feel alone. Not lonely because everyone ensures I'm fine, but I still feel lost, but this is as good as it gets so I get on with it.

I'm going to catch up now, so stay safe and I love yawl....


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I lost my phone. Harold kept calling my number and we could hear it ring. We followed the sound but could not find the phone. Tore the sofa and closet apart. Finale I noticed the red light flash as it rang. Good thing I had a white tees on or I would not have seen that flashing light in my bra.


O M G......T M I.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to Creative Chaos in one of the girls gardens. Doing it in small groups of 4 atm.

Had a lovely time at DDs yesterday.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a hot and sunny Norfolk, bit late today I've been battling with a tough bit of beef, cooked it properly, let it rest and you could still sole your shoes with it. So have mangled some of it for a drover's pie and stuck some in the oven to braise for a few hours to see if that does any good. The rest has gone in the freezer 'til I've built my muscles up again. Now I know why we don't have beef very often. Nothing else planned for the day so will just enjoy the sunshine. Have a good day and enjoy what you are doing/going to do. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Norfolk, bit late today I've been battling with a tough bit of beef, cooked it properly, let it rest and you could still sole your shoes with it. So have mangled some of it for a drover's pie and stuck some in the oven to braise for a few hours to see if that does any good. The rest has gone in the freezer 'til I've built my muscles up again. Now I know why we don't have beef very often. Nothing else planned for the day so will just enjoy the sunshine. Have a good day and enjoy what you are doing/going to do. xx


So disappointing when that happens and it's not a cheap meat. Had DH got an angle grinder you can use to chop it up?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So disappointing when that happens and it's not a cheap meat. Had DH got an angle grinder you can use to chop it up?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I think I've rescued it, no angle grinder but do have my mini-chopper thingy which obliterates it. :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

My Vietnam grandkids after a busy weekend and a day at summer school!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! It's a Flo day today, if that's ok with the rest of you!!

Have a good one, whatever you are doing, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> My Vietnam grandkids after a busy weekend and a day at summer school!! xxxx


They look totally knackered. :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). It's sunny and clear and humid. 
I did my bi-weekly grocery run. A number of people decided to go early like me to try to escape some of the heat and humidity. I brought the first load home, washed it and went to a 2nd store to pick up some thing not available at the first store. By that time, the heat and humidity had become unbearable and there were only a couple of people in the store with me.
We had a front of storms come through the province on Sunday. It was as dark as an eclipse when the storm front came through. The wind was whipping our tall locust trees back and forth, but the branches didn't break. It rained quite heavily, but the storm didn't last more than a couple of hours and we need MUCH MORE rainfall than that. Our front lawn is crunchy. It probably won't come back without reseeding.
On the covid front, our numbers are up, still less than 200 new cases. Most of these cases are due to the open bars in the areas outside of the Toronto, where the music is too loud, so people have to get closer to hear each other. Also, although there are physical distancing measures in place, people don't stay in one seat at the bars and they mix and mingle. And the lines to get into the bars are also causing problems because there usually isn't room for physical distancing in the lines.
There was a police protest in Toronto. This group wants the police abolished. They were throwing pink paint on statues as part of their protest, so the police detained them. They would have been released almost immediately if they signed the release papers saying they would appear in court, but they don't believe in the court system either, so they wouldn't sign. So the police can hold them up to 24 hours until they can arrange for them to appear before a judge, or get an arrest warrant from a judge.. During this time, they are not allowed physical access to their lawyers because they have not technically been arrested. They can call them on their cell phones, because cell phones are not confiscated because they have not been arrested, only detained pending appearance before a judge. When they finally appeared before a judge, they were released. Unfortunately a lot of people in Toronto think we have the same rules as the US, so there have been additional protests because these people were detained.
My new project is going well. It is like a rustic stitch sampler and I'm loving it.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> They look totally knackered. :sm23: xxxx


It is very hot out there too, about 37'C!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! It's a Flo day today, if that's ok with the rest of you!!
> 
> Have a good one, whatever you are doing, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a good day with Flo.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> My Vietnam grandkids after a busy weekend and a day at summer school!! xxxx


When you don't even have the energy to sit up. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Norfolk, bit late today I've been battling with a tough bit of beef, cooked it properly, let it rest and you could still sole your shoes with it. So have mangled some of it for a drover's pie and stuck some in the oven to braise for a few hours to see if that does any good. The rest has gone in the freezer 'til I've built my muscles up again. Now I know why we don't have beef very often. Nothing else planned for the day so will just enjoy the sunshine. Have a good day and enjoy what you are doing/going to do. xx


We had a beef on Saturday that was the same. But DD boiled it for hours until it shredded, they we put in on buns with barbeque sauce. It was redeemed.
I think cattle are getting tougher these days. Ours was a cross rib roast. Lots of fat so it should have been tasty and tender. Must have been a nasty cow.
I bought some really skinny steaks when I went shopping. I was planning on grilling them on the BBQ, but they are so thin, I'll have to just wave them over the grill and they will be done.


----------



## nitz8catz

I forgot to say that DD did a culling in the garden before the storm yesterday. A cabbage that had been attacked by pests was culled and we trimmed off any usable parts from the plants. We also pulled one to the rapini that had curled leaves. The picking were made into a salad for supper with cut up breaded chicken breasts and bacon bits added.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It is very hot out there too, about 37'C!! xxxx


I know those temperatures. They make you wilt.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to Creative Chaos in one of the girls gardens. Doing it in small groups of 4 atm.
> 
> Had a lovely time at DDs yesterday.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Happy Monday.
Have a fun Chaos meeting.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm later tonight to catch up. Today is Matthews birthday and he's 20. It's official, my grand boys aren't teenagers anymore. Where have all those years gone to. I can honestly say I've never, ever wasted a moment from them from being born. Every chance I had I would be having them here. What a wonderful childhood twelve all had. We had a BBQ this afternoon, with the other grandma and grandad and a couple from the close, they live in. We've played some wonderful games and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. I've been out 5+ hrs and the food was gorgeous.
> 
> I Called in at the crem to tell Albert, that I'd forgotten his flowers and I'll probably take them on Tuesday when I visit . Wend. He doesn't talk much. Whenever we have a afamily get together I always feel alone. Not lonely because everyone ensures I'm fine, but I still feel lost, but this is as good as it gets so I get on with it.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, so stay safe and I love yawl....


Matthew's birthday sounds like a hit. I'm glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and drizzly London, 20'C today. Went for a lovely long walk yesterday, it was a bit hot but I had my music on my phone, headphones on so I was quite happy. Would have gone again today and may still if the rain stops but if not it will be the usual, knitting,
> puzzle..........!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe well and happy! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


We all went for a walk on a country road after supper and the breeze from the west was quite lovely. The heat and humidity doesn't feel as bad when the air is moving. I could see the back of the motel where the queen stayed when she visited Cobourg, years ago. That motel is closed now.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I lost my phone. Harold kept calling my number and we could hear it ring. We followed the sound but could not find the phone. Tore the sofa and closet apart. Finale I noticed the red light flash as it rang. Good thing I had a white tees on or I would not have seen that flashing light in my bra.


I would not have thought to put my phone in my bra. Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> My garden desperately needs water but we have been asked to conserve it after our dry Spring, so it's the survival of the fittest in my garden!!!xxxx


Port Hope draws its water from Lake Ontario so we don't have water restrictions, which is good. DD has been watering the garden every night, but I didn't think of watering the front lawn until it was already crunchy. I should just buy some spray green paint and do it all. Problem solved.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The whole state of Victoria is in complete lockdown now, and N.S.W. will be following, as of Midnight tonight, I think; and Old night follow! SA is hoping that any one who tries to get through the Army blockade, will be stopped, before anyoneis infected by their incursion into our State! Some of the people from Victoria, are trying to get through SA, into WA; and both of these States, including the NT aswell, are almost totally clear of Could, but these illegal travellers could infect the entire country!???????????????? xoxoxo


Army blockades around states (provinces here) would not be tolerated here. But the police have a blockade at the border of New Brunswick that is very effective at stopping people from other provinces from entering. It helps that they are only 2 roads between Quebec and New Brunswick.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Have a good weekend sisters, be safe where every you are. Hugs to you all. xoxoxo


Hugs to you too Trish.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> This is the new "Dr Henry Bennie"... crab cakes on poached eggs with toasted sesame seed bun and hollandaise sauce. $3 from every one served will go to the Children's Hospital. I'm drooling. :sm02:


This looks so yummy. I can't do Eggs Benedict. I've tried. I need to go to a restaurant to get some. 
Having money go to the Children's Hospital is a bonus.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum is in the kitchen taking pictures of a bunny laying in our back yard. It was eating all the locust leaves that had fallen in the storm, and then laid down in a sunny spot.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> When you don't even have the energy to sit up. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I know, bless them!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now and get ready for work. I had to log on at one point when I got an alert but everything was fine.
Everyone have a great safe day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Port Hope draws its water from Lake Ontario so we don't have water restrictions, which is good. DD has been watering the garden every night, but I didn't think of watering the front lawn until it was already crunchy. I should just buy some spray green paint and do it all. Problem solved.


Ah but what about the insects and the birds searching for insects? I know, you were only joking and it's quite sad to see birds pecking about on my fake lawn in the hope of getting some lunch!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is in the kitchen taking pictures of a bunny laying in our back yard. It was eating all the locust leaves that had fallen in the storm, and then laid down in a sunny spot.


Lovely that you get so many fauna visitors, they must feel very safe in your yard!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now and get ready for work. I had to log on at one point when I got an alert but everything was fine.
> Everyone have a great safe day.


Have a nice peaceful work day!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We had a beef on Saturday that was the same. But DD boiled it for hours until it shredded, they we put in on buns with barbeque sauce. It was redeemed.
> I think cattle are getting tougher these days. Ours was a cross rib roast. Lots of fat so it should have been tasty and tender. Must have been a nasty cow.
> I bought some really skinny steaks when I went shopping. I was planning on grilling them on the BBQ, but they are so thin, I'll have to just wave them over the grill and they will be done.


Yes managed to rescue mine by braising it for hours this morning, very edible by dinner time. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Happy anniversary to your mum and dad.
> So the old curtains are going to become masks?
> I saw a mask/cowl combo on Amazon that looked good. When you took the mask off, it lay in front and became part of the cowl. But it was made of chiffon and I'm not convinced that fabric could stop anything.


Too hot for this weather.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My Vietnam grandkids after a busy weekend and a day at summer school!! xxxx


Life is tough, isn't it? :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, it's been once again a drizzle, mizzle day and quite cool, but I think,the summers over.

I've had coffee with Margaret and I see that we are well on the way for a vaccination by Oxford, for Clovis 19 . I hope hope hope we are on the right paths.

That's all my news today, except to say I've been very tired, I must have overdone it yesterday hahah. 

Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). It's sunny and clear and humid.
> I did my bi-weekly grocery run. A number of people decided to go early like me to try to escape some of the heat and humidity. I brought the first load home, washed it and went to a 2nd store to pick up some thing not available at the first store. By that time, the heat and humidity had become unbearable and there were only a couple of people in the store with me.
> We had a front of storms come through the province on Sunday. It was as dark as an eclipse when the storm front came through. The wind was whipping our tall locust trees back and forth, but the branches didn't break. It rained quite heavily, but the storm didn't last more than a couple of hours and we need MUCH MORE rainfall than that. Our front lawn is crunchy. It probably won't come back without reseeding.
> On the covid front, our numbers are up, still less than 200 new cases. Most of these cases are due to the open bars in the areas outside of the Toronto, where the music is too loud, so people have to get closer to hear each other. Also, although there are physical distancing measures in place, people don't stay in one seat at the bars and they mix and mingle. And the lines to get into the bars are also causing problems because there usually isn't room for physical distancing in the lines.
> There was a police protest in Toronto. This group wants the police abolished. They were throwing pink paint on statues as part of their protest, so the police detained them. They would have been released almost immediately if they signed the release papers saying they would appear in court, but they don't believe in the court system either, so they wouldn't sign. So the police can hold them up to 24 hours until they can arrange for them to appear before a judge, or get an arrest warrant from a judge.. During this time, they are not allowed physical access to their lawyers because they have not technically been arrested. They can call them on their cell phones, because cell phones are not confiscated because they have not been arrested, only detained pending appearance before a judge. When they finally appeared before a judge, they were released. Unfortunately a lot of people in Toronto think we have the same rules as the US, so there have been additional protests because these people were detained.
> My new project is going well. It is like a rustic stitch sampler and I'm loving it.


Your project looks great, Mav. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> My Vietnam grandkids after a busy weekend and a day at summer school!! xxxx


Lovely photo June and nice to see theo has left his best pal behind.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I would not have thought to put my phone in my bra. Thanks for the giggle.


Now I've got to say, that I often shove my phone down the cup of my bra. Especially if my hands are full walking up the stairs.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and drizzly London, 20'C today. Went for a lovely long walk yesterday, it was a bit hot but I had my music on my phone, headphones on so I was quite happy. Would have gone again today and may still if the rain stops but if not it will be the usual, knitting,
> puzzle..........!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe well and happy! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So ......... were you able to go for your walk yesterday is it stil Monday, in your part of the planet? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My Vietnam grandkids after a busy weekend and a day at summer school!! xxxx


They must have been kept quite busy, for them to have become so completely exhausted, or is their weather conditions far too hot and sheamy, this time of the year? 
Of course it could just be that these children are playing to the camera! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, the forecast is for the weather to go downhill from tomorrow so must make the most of today although nothing planned. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. Had a lovely morning yesterday at Creative Chaos. Sat in a friends garden.

Going to pull some potatoes today and plant some more lettuce. Tomatoes are cropping nicely.

Just about finished my patchwork, so now to quilt it.

Happy Tuesday every one xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. Had a lovely morning yesterday at Creative Chaos. Sat in a friends garden.
> 
> Going to pull some potatoes today and plant some more lettuce. Tomatoes are cropping nicely.
> 
> Just about finished my patchwork, so now to quilt it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday every one xx


I see someone has claimed it already. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Lovely photo June and nice to see theo has left his best pal behind.


Yeah, I was surprised to see him with clothes on!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). It's sunny and clear and humid.
> I did my bi-weekly grocery run. A number of people decided to go early like me to try to escape some of the heat and humidity. I brought the first load home, washed it and went to a 2nd store to pick up some thing not available at the first store. By that time, the heat and humidity had become unbearable and there were only a couple of people in the store with me.
> We had a front of storms come through the province on Sunday. It was as dark as an eclipse when the storm front came through. The wind was whipping our tall locust trees back and forth, but the branches didn't break. It rained quite heavily, but the storm didn't last more than a couple of hours and we need MUCH MORE rainfall than that. Our front lawn is crunchy. It probably won't come back without reseeding.
> On the covid front, our numbers are up, still less than 200 new cases. Most of these cases are due to the open bars in the areas outside of the Toronto, where the music is too loud, so people have to get closer to hear each other. Also, although there are physical distancing measures in place, people don't stay in one seat at the bars and they mix and mingle. And the lines to get into the bars are also causing problems because there usually isn't room for physical distancing in the lines.
> There was a police protest in Toronto. This group wants the police abolished. They were throwing pink paint on statues as part of their protest, so the police detained them. They would have been released almost immediately if they signed the release papers saying they would appear in court, but they don't believe in the court system either, so they wouldn't sign. So the police can hold them up to 24 hours until they can arrange for them to appear before a judge, or get an arrest warrant from a judge.. During this time, they are not allowed physical access to their lawyers because they have not technically been arrested. They can call them on their cell phones, because cell phones are not confiscated because they have not been arrested, only detained pending appearance before a judge. When they finally appeared before a judge, they were released. Unfortunately a lot of people in Toronto think we have the same rules as the US, so there have been additional protests because these people were detained.
> My new project is going well. It is like a rustic stitch sampler and I'm loving it.


Love the yarn, btw!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I would not have thought to put my phone in my bra. Thanks for the giggle.


There isn't room in mine!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So ......... were you able to go for your walk yesterday is it stil Monday, in your part of the planet? xoxoxo


Sorry Judi, I missed this and it's Tuesday now!! Didn't get out for a walk, except to the paper shop but in my head, I still keep trying to get out there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> They must have been kept quite busy, for them to have become so completely exhausted, or is their weather conditions far too hot and sheamy, this time of the year?
> Of course it could just be that these children are playing to the camera! ???????????? xoxoxo


Daddy is very good at creeping up on them to take some great pictures so I don't think they cheated. However, It is very very hot out there at the moment, I'm surprised they weren't in the pool!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. Had a lovely morning yesterday at Creative Chaos. Sat in a friends garden.
> 
> Going to pull some potatoes today and plant some more lettuce. Tomatoes are cropping nicely.
> 
> Just about finished my patchwork, so now to quilt it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday every one xx


That's really lovely, well done! Bentley says "Thank you, Mummy"!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot and sunny London. Just looked at the weather in the paper and it says it will be in the 20s until at least the weekend, even Susan will be getting up to the late teens!

I'm running away to Norfolk next week to see my good friend Jacky for a few days, really looking forward to that, it will be great to have a good catch up. DH is quite happy to be rid of me for few days and has been practising wearing his mask to go to the paper shop!

The lawn man cometh, at last! The side path looks really good, he's pulled the ripples out of the front lawn and re-pinned it so that's ok. He also filled in an unexplained dip in the other lawn for me but I see there is another one further down. It's where an old magnolia tree used to be so I don't think we're subsiding! 

Going shopping later to fill up the larder, the rest of the day, I'm freewheeling! Have a good one, whatever you're up to and stay safe!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EDT and 15'C (59'F) The humidity has broken, but only for one day. I'm going to try to get outside as much as I can to enjoy it.
The province announced yesterday that all parts of the province, except Toronto, the area immediately to the west of Toronto, and Windsor, will be moving to Stage 3 and re-opening bars, indoor restaurants and gyms, as long as they are set up for physical distancing. The areas not going to Stage 3 still have rising numbers in the new cases. Although the mayors of those areas are saying it's kind of silly, because there are a few streets where one side of the road is open and the other side is not.
The Blue Jays will not be allowed to host other teams at the SkyDome complex. It is a retractable roof facility. Other sports teams that have outdoor fields, like Toronto FC have been ok'd to bring in teams from elsewhere so long as they provide facilities where the visiting team will be segregated from everyone else. Toronto Wolfpack, the rugby team, has said that they will not play any more games for the rest of this year.
I ended up ripping out a section of my latest project. The yarn was wool bamboo mix, but it was just too flat. The rest of the wool was rustic looking and this just didn't fit in. I found some more yarn in my stash. I hope it works or I may have to buy more!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London. Just looked at the weather in the paper and it says it will be in the 20s until at least the weekend, even Susan will be getting up to the late teens!
> 
> I'm running away to Norfolk next week to see my good friend Jacky for a few days, really looking forward to that, it will be great to have a good catch up. DH is quite happy to be rid of me for few days and has been practising wearing his mask to go to the paper shop!
> 
> The lawn man cometh, at last! The side path looks really good, he's pulled the ripples out of the front lawn and re-pinned it so that's ok. He also filled in an unexplained dip in the other lawn for me but I see there is another one further down. It's where an old magnolia tree used to be so I don't think we're subsiding!
> 
> Going shopping later to fill up the larder, the rest of the day, I'm freewheeling! Have a good one, whatever you're up to and stay safe!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's awesome that you can go for a visit. I hope the nice weather continues to next week.
We have a few dips in our lawn where wood has rotted underneath. We just keep filling it in and hoping the water doesn't pool there.
Be safe when you are out shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Love the yarn, btw!! xxxx


Thank you. I like the rustic somewhat haphazard look. The other people who have done that pattern have encouraged adding your own touches.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. Had a lovely morning yesterday at Creative Chaos. Sat in a friends garden.
> 
> Going to pull some potatoes today and plant some more lettuce. Tomatoes are cropping nicely.
> 
> Just about finished my patchwork, so now to quilt it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday every one xx


Happy Tuesday.
I don't know about your garden, but everything is ripening so fast here. The farmers have fields of wheat already for harvest. Our spinach has already bolted and had to be plucked. Our beans are producing every day. The only think lagging is the cucumbers.
Ah what a nice patchwork blanket for Bentley. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, the forecast is for the weather to go downhill from tomorrow so must make the most of today although nothing planned. Have a lovely day. xx


Enjoy your lovely day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Your project looks great, Mav. :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## nitz8catz

The Toronto Film festival kicked off at a drive-in held in a parking lot at Ontario Place. Each of the cars had a parking spot between them. People had to be escorted by staff to the washroom facilities and they used an app to order food and drink that was delivered to your car by the staff.
The province also announced today that Ontario Place will remain as an open park. The condos and casino that were going to be built there, will not be built now. Which is good because Ontario Place is built over an old dump for the city of Toronto. I guess someone finally told the people making the decision that they can't really dig below the surface because they would need to remove all that old garbage and refill before building anything.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's been once again a drizzle, mizzle day and quite cool, but I think,the summers over.
> 
> I've had coffee with Margaret and I see that we are well on the way for a vaccination by Oxford, for Clovis 19 . I hope hope hope we are on the right paths.
> 
> That's all my news today, except to say I've been very tired, I must have overdone it yesterday hahah.
> 
> Love yawl. Xxxx


I hold out hope for your summer yet.
Yay for Oxford. I've heard that several are close, but Oxford seems the most optimistic.
I heard though that the immunity only lasted 2 months. My arm will definitely be a pincushion.
Love you too. Have a good day with Flo.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Have a nice peaceful work day!!! xxxx


There was too much "stupid" yesterday. My tolerance is really getting low.
Hopefully it will be better today.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Lovely that you get so many fauna visitors, they must feel very safe in your yard!!! xxx


I can walk right up to several squirrels and the chipmunks. They sit there waiting for me to drop some sunflower seeds. Even when DD is working in the garden, they ignore us and keep walking around the yard eating.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ah but what about the insects and the birds searching for insects? I know, you were only joking and it's quite sad to see birds pecking about on my fake lawn in the hope of getting some lunch!!! xxxx


The back yard is full of insects and worms and it is 3 times larger. I havent' seen any birds on the front lawn since it turned crunchy.
After our last rain, there are little grasslets coming up. Yay, I may not need to reseed. I'll have to be more diligent about watering the lawn at least once per week.


----------



## nitz8catz

The highest number of new cases in Canada now are people in their twenties. Although they bounce back quicker (usually) from the covid infection, they, on average, infect *8* other people while they are infected. And bars have just re-opened. Can we just segregate the younger generation apart and they can play and infect each other and no one else?


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself. I'm hoping today is quieter at work. I want to try my stash yarn on my project and see if it works.
Everyone have a great day and Stay Safe.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EDT and 15'C (59'F) The humidity has broken, but only for one day. I'm going to try to get outside as much as I can to enjoy it.
> The province announced yesterday that all parts of the province, except Toronto, the area immediately to the west of Toronto, and Windsor, will be moving to Stage 3 and re-opening bars, indoor restaurants and gyms, as long as they are set up for physical distancing. The areas not going to Stage 3 still have rising numbers in the new cases. Although the mayors of those areas are saying it's kind of silly, because there are a few streets where one side of the road is open and the other side is not.
> The Blue Jays will not be allowed to host other teams at the SkyDome complex. It is a retractable roof facility. Other sports teams that have outdoor fields, like Toronto FC have been ok'd to bring in teams from elsewhere so long as they provide facilities where the visiting team will be segregated from everyone else. Toronto Wolfpack, the rugby team, has said that they will not play any more games for the rest of this year.
> I ended up ripping out a section of my latest project. The yarn was wool bamboo mix, but it was just too flat. The rest of the wool was rustic looking and this just didn't fit in. I found some more yarn in my stash. I hope it works or I may have to buy more!!!


Sorry you had to rip out but if it's not pleasing to your eye, you will never wear it!! I really wouldn't want to be anyone having to make decisions about what can open and who can go where, it's an absolute minefield and when you find out later that you got it wrong, you have to live with that! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's awesome that you can go for a visit. I hope the nice weather continues to next week.
> We have a few dips in our lawn where wood has rotted underneath. We just keep filling it in and hoping the water doesn't pool there.
> Be safe when you are out shopping.


I don't know how 'official' my visit is but we'll be socially distancing at all times, Jacky has it all worked out, and neither of us has been out mixing with anyone outside our 'bubble'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The Toronto Film festival kicked off at a drive-in held in a parking lot at Ontario Place. Each of the cars had a parking spot between them. People had to be escorted by staff to the washroom facilities and they used an app to order food and drink that was delivered to your car by the staff.
> The province also announced today that Ontario Place will remain as an open park. The condos and casino that were going to be built there, will not be built now. Which is good because Ontario Place is built over an old dump for the city of Toronto. I guess someone finally told the people making the decision that they can't really dig below the surface because they would need to remove all that old garbage and refill before building anything.


I think we've got a few drive-in cinemas up and running here but they aren't showing any new films yet so, we won't bother. I bet there would be a few interesting finds in that old rubbish dump!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London. Just looked at the weather in the paper and it says it will be in the 20s until at least the weekend, even Susan will be getting up to the late teens!
> 
> I'm running away to Norfolk next week to see my good friend Jacky for a few days, really looking forward to that, it will be great to have a good catch up. DH is quite happy to be rid of me for few days and has been practising wearing his mask to go to the paper shop!
> 
> The lawn man cometh, at last! The side path looks really good, he's pulled the ripples out of the front lawn and re-pinned it so that's ok. He also filled in an unexplained dip in the other lawn for me but I see there is another one further down. It's where an old magnolia tree used to be so I don't think we're subsiding!
> 
> Going shopping later to fill up the larder, the rest of the day, I'm freewheeling! Have a good one, whatever you're up to and stay safe!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's great you're going to visit Jacky! I know you'll both enjoy the visit!

I'm off in bit to meet up with a couple of friends for a bit of social distancing visiting in the back garden of the home of one of them.

Managed to get out for a long walk yesterday morning and again this morning. Felt good to stretch my legs. :sm01:

I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. Had a lovely morning yesterday at Creative Chaos. Sat in a friends garden.
> 
> Going to pull some potatoes today and plant some more lettuce. Tomatoes are cropping nicely.
> 
> Just about finished my patchwork, so now to quilt it.
> 
> Happy Tuesday every one xx


It looks great and so does Bentley. : sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello to you all. I'm a bit, later today. Jane texted me to see if her and the baby could come down. I had to say no, because I was going to Wendy's in redcar. I called in to see Albert and took the flowers. Stephen had got crysanthranams this week and they aren't much good for granddads vase. I had to cut them really short and when I arranged them they looked very pretty. I was left with quite a few flowers so I just laid them down beside him. That little old man that I used to see a lot of was there aswell. So we had 5 mins chat but he kept moving closer so I kept moving further. I should have had my mask on. We managed anyway. He tells me he goes 4times a week to talk to Evelyn . I think some men just can't come to grips with losing their wives. It's sad. There's another little old man takes his stool and talks to his wife. One lady takes a book and sits on the seat next to her husband. I don't take long. I tell Albert what troubles me and I always feel better. Maybe stay 5mins. 
Bb
Wendy and me sat inside today. Hew bones are so poorly today. She suits the pink hair, but she does have a wonderful lily white bob really. Never mind. If she wants to be pink then so be it. We have decided that as soon as she's out of isolation, we are going to have a walk round the block. Her and me are getting so weak in the legs.

I put my nice clean topon this morning. That I haven't worn for a while, and guess what? It's shrumk???? Just around the bosom area. I've not worn it since lock down and wow is it tight......it's the last place I wanted more weight on. Well, we are what we are....nothing more to say on it. 

That's about all I've got for you today, so I'll love yawl and stay safe. ????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> There isn't room in mine!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Are you boasting or playing war? If you ever want some I'd gladly share


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Are you boasting or playing war? If you ever want some I'd gladly share


That's a very kind offer thanks honey but I already have an ample sufficiency!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a hot and sunny London. Just looked at the weather in the paper and it says it will be in the 20s until at least the weekend, even Susan will be getting up to the late teens!
> 
> I'm running away to Norfolk next week to see my good friend Jacky for a few days, really looking forward to that, it will be great to have a good catch up. DH is quite happy to be rid of me for few days and has been practising wearing his mask to go to the paper shop!
> 
> The lawn man cometh, at last! The side path looks really good, he's pulled the ripples out of the front lawn and re-pinned it so that's ok. He also filled in an unexplained dip in the other lawn for me but I see there is another one further down. It's where an old magnolia tree used to be so I don't think we're subsiding!
> 
> Going shopping later to fill up the larder, the rest of the day, I'm freewheeling! Have a good one, whatever you're up to and stay safe!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hope you have a great time at jackies, will you go by train or car?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hope you have a great time at jackies, will you go by train or car?


I'm driving Susan, it's quite a convoluted journey by train and I'm safer in my car!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That's great you're going to visit Jacky! I know you'll both enjoy the visit!
> 
> I'm off in bit to meet up with a couple of friends for a bit of social distancing visiting in the back garden of the home of one of them.
> 
> Managed to get out for a long walk yesterday morning and again this morning. Felt good to stretch my legs. :sm01:
> 
> I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


It will be great to have another human being in the house to talk to (and I expect we will do a lot of that), I'm counting down the days. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It will be great to have another human being in the house to talk to (and I expect we will do a lot of that), I'm counting down the days. xx :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EDT and 15'C (59'F) The humidity has broken, but only for one day. I'm going to try to get outside as much as I can to enjoy it.
> The province announced yesterday that all parts of the province, except Toronto, the area immediately to the west of Toronto, and Windsor, will be moving to Stage 3 and re-opening bars, indoor restaurants and gyms, as long as they are set up for physical distancing. The areas not going to Stage 3 still have rising numbers in the new cases. Although the mayors of those areas are saying it's kind of silly, because there are a few streets where one side of the road is open and the other side is not.
> The Blue Jays will not be allowed to host other teams at the SkyDome complex. It is a retractable roof facility. Other sports teams that have outdoor fields, like Toronto FC have been ok'd to bring in teams from elsewhere so long as they provide facilities where the visiting team will be segregated from everyone else. Toronto Wolfpack, the rugby team, has said that they will not play any more games for the rest of this year.
> I ended up ripping out a section of my latest project. The yarn was wool bamboo mix, but it was just too flat. The rest of the wool was rustic looking and this just didn't fit in. I found some more yarn in my stash. I hope it works or I may have to buy more!!!


I don't understand the phase 3 re-opening because we are now seeing a surge in the Virus in BC and on our Island. Is is worth The open bars and young people who are not following protocol are showing Covid is back in the community. Now there is debate/polls about children wearing masks when they go back to school in the fall, if that happens. Kids are just kids and they are going to touch their faces regardless and breathing in a hot mask for lengthy times probably will reduce there focus and concentration. This summer I don't think general population are being careful or caring enough to others. With better leadership I perhaps the mask nay sayers wouldn't be rising up... lord people can be stupid.

I like bamboo for drapey knits, your projects are always so wonderful. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Beautiful quilting Josephine, you remind me of Kaffe Fassett with your love of colour. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm driving Susan, it's quite a convoluted journey by train and I'm safer in my car!! xxxx


 :sm24: xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It will be great to have another human being in the house to talk to (and I expect we will do a lot of that), I'm counting down the days. xx :sm24: :sm24:


I imagine you are. I definitely would be. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had our first home grown potatoes last night. They were delicious. 

More gardening today and of course some crafting.

Happy Wednesday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had our first home grown potatoes last night. They were delicious.
> 
> More gardening today and of course some crafting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Just started to spit with rain here so not sure which way the weather is going. You can't beat home grown potatoes. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly damp Norfolk. Sausage casserole ready for the oven and nothing else planned for the day, have a good one and still stay safe. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a dry and sunny London, 25'C here today!! There's rumour, started by me, that we are going to the dump tomorrow so will be spending some time loading the car today and there's plenty to go in it!! Apart from that, it's just the usual today but I'm fine with that. Will do a few rows on my square and start a Lala's Simple Shawl https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lalas-simple-shawl
in shades of grey and white to wear with the new winter coat I bought in January. About 30 more pieces to fit in the puzzle so that would be lovely if I could finish that today!!

Have a good one, my lovelies, take care, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). The humidity has returned. Rain and thunder is forecast for today. Mum and a couple of friends were supposed to go photographing in a park by the lake, but I think those plans will need to be postponed.
Our covid numbers are up over 200 new cases per day. More than half are people between 20 and 40 who "are not going to let a virus stop them from enjoying the summer". The TV was interviewing some of these people and NONE of them were wearing a mask. Some of them were dragged in front of a judge for violating the rules and the judge said "The virus doesn't care about people. Do you?" I want that printed on a mask. Today is the first day that visits are allowed in seniors and long-term care residences. Visits must be scheduled with the home. 1 visitor per resident at a time. The visitor must provide proof that they have had a negative virus test in the last 2 weeks. Visitors will be escorted to the resident's room and back out. The visitor will be required to provide a mask. Hand sanitizers will be used at the door on entry. Visitors will NOT be allowed to use the washrooms in the residence. One of my co-workers is looking forward to visiting her mother. Her mother has had difficulty with technology so they have been talking on the phone until now.
I'm knitting away with the new yarn and I like it. It's thinner, even with being held double, but I think it is working.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dry and sunny London, 25'C here today!! There's rumour, started by me, that we are going to the dump tomorrow so will be spending some time loading the car today and there's plenty to go in it!! Apart from that, it's just the usual today but I'm fine with that. Will do a few rows on my square and start a Lala's Simple Shawl https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lalas-simple-shawl
> in shades of grey and white to wear with the new winter coat I bought in January. About 30 more pieces to fit in the puzzle so that would be lovely if I could finish that today!!
> 
> Have a good one, my lovelies, take care, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Our waste transfer station (dump) hasn't opened to the public yet. We are still being told to hold our stuff.
I've done the Lala's Simple Shawl. I added some mesh sections from the Kaboom pattern to mine so my shawl was actually LaLa Kaboom.  :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: It's my most favourite shawl. It's still at work.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly damp Norfolk. Sausage casserole ready for the oven and nothing else planned for the day, have a good one and still stay safe. xx


Now I want sausage casserole. 
I'll be knitting between the beeps, so a good day for me.
Happy knitting and stay safe to you too.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our waste transfer station (dump) hasn't opened to the public yet. We are still being told to hold our stuff.
> I've done the Lala's Simple Shawl. I added some mesh sections from the Kaboom pattern to mine so my shawl was actually LaLa Kaboom. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: It's my most favourite shawl. It's still at work.


Lala Kaboom, I love it!! I have also made several of them, I find them really easy and relaxing to knit, just the thing to take away with me next week!!! Our dump is letting in people with an odd number on their car registration plate on an odd number day, like 21st July and visa versa, so British!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just started to spit with rain here so not sure which way the weather is going. You can't beat home grown potatoes. xx :sm24:


You can't beat home grown anything. We had basil and parsley from our yard and it was so tasty.
I am so happy with the garden that keeps giving.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Now I want sausage casserole.
> I'll be knitting between the beeps, so a good day for me.
> Happy knitting and stay safe to you too.


Sorry about that, it's almost ready too. Sausages today have chilli in them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Lala Kaboom, I love it!! I have also made several of them, I find them really easy and relaxing to knit, just the thing to take away with me next week!!! Our dump is letting in people with an odd number on their car registration plate on an odd number day, like 21st July and visa versa, so British!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Won't we be la-la enough without knitting it as well? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had our first home grown potatoes last night. They were delicious.
> 
> More gardening today and of course some crafting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Happy Wednesday.
We haven't tried growing potatoes. 
Have a good day gardening and crafting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I don't understand the phase 3 re-opening because we are now seeing a surge in the Virus in BC and on our Island. Is is worth The open bars and young people who are not following protocol are showing Covid is back in the community. Now there is debate/polls about children wearing masks when they go back to school in the fall, if that happens. Kids are just kids and they are going to touch their faces regardless and breathing in a hot mask for lengthy times probably will reduce there focus and concentration. This summer I don't think general population are being careful or caring enough to others. With better leadership I perhaps the mask nay sayers wouldn't be rising up... lord people can be stupid.
> 
> I like bamboo for drapey knits, your projects are always so wonderful. xoxo


The re-opening of the bars and serving alcohol in the restaurants was due to a lot of lobbying by the businesses I think. They make a lot more money when people drink.
Our covid numbers are going up for the same reason. 
I saw a child about 7 years old, who was having a temper tantrum in Walmart because his father was trying to get him to wear a mask. The staff ended up asking the father to take the child outside. I've also seen children who were wonderful about the masks and reminding everyone else to wear a mask :sm01: . I know the teachers won't be able to deal with a child who won't keep their mask on. And they shouldn't have to. I think parents that can do it, should be allowed to keep their children at home for online schooling. There will be people who have to go back to work, who will be sending their children to school as cheap daycare. 
Earlier in the pandemic, I saw two little boys having a meeting on their front lawn, and every time they got closer than 2 metres, they would both stop and back apart. It was cute to see. Well done, boys.
My tolerance of stupid has been quite low lately. I don't know how I will fix that.
I ended up taking the bamboo yarn out. It was quite nice, but the colour was too flat. The new yarn is wool, cashmere, silk blend. Feels lovely and has subtle glows in person.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It will be great to have another human being in the house to talk to (and I expect we will do a lot of that), I'm counting down the days. xx :sm24: :sm24:


I have one person in this house that speaks every thought that comes into her head. I have another that needs an attitude adjustment a lot of times and I'm quite happy when she keeps her mouth shut when she is in one of those moods. That's probably why I'm happy with a quiet moment.
I do love meet ups with knitters. Especially my knitting sisters. I'm sure you are counting the days.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm driving Susan, it's quite a convoluted journey by train and I'm safer in my car!! xxxx


Enjoy that trip. I'm not sure I would want to take a train ride just yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello to you all. I'm a bit, later today. Jane texted me to see if her and the baby could come down. I had to say no, because I was going to Wendy's in redcar. I called in to see Albert and took the flowers. Stephen had got crysanthranams this week and they aren't much good for granddads vase. I had to cut them really short and when I arranged them they looked very pretty. I was left with quite a few flowers so I just laid them down beside him. That little old man that I used to see a lot of was there aswell. So we had 5 mins chat but he kept moving closer so I kept moving further. I should have had my mask on. We managed anyway. He tells me he goes 4times a week to talk to Evelyn . I think some men just can't come to grips with losing their wives. It's sad. There's another little old man takes his stool and talks to his wife. One lady takes a book and sits on the seat next to her husband. I don't take long. I tell Albert what troubles me and I always feel better. Maybe stay 5mins.
> Bb
> Wendy and me sat inside today. Hew bones are so poorly today. She suits the pink hair, but she does have a wonderful lily white bob really. Never mind. If she wants to be pink then so be it. We have decided that as soon as she's out of isolation, we are going to have a walk round the block. Her and me are getting so weak in the legs.
> 
> I put my nice clean topon this morning. That I haven't worn for a while, and guess what? It's shrumk???? Just around the bosom area. I've not worn it since lock down and wow is it tight......it's the last place I wanted more weight on. Well, we are what we are....nothing more to say on it.
> 
> That's about all I've got for you today, so I'll love yawl and stay safe. ????


Mums and carnations seem to last forever.
Your washing machine has been shrinking things and mine has been stretching things. I can't imagine that I'm getting shorter. :sm16: 
Love you too. Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's great you're going to visit Jacky! I know you'll both enjoy the visit!
> 
> I'm off in bit to meet up with a couple of friends for a bit of social distancing visiting in the back garden of the home of one of them.
> 
> Managed to get out for a long walk yesterday morning and again this morning. Felt good to stretch my legs. :sm01:
> 
> I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


These outdoor meetings are great with good weather.
I don't know what we are going to do when the need to go inside due to weather will probably coincide with an increase in the virus.
You have a good day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Lala Kaboom, I love it!! I have also made several of them, I find them really easy and relaxing to knit, just the thing to take away with me next week!!! Our dump is letting in people with an odd number on their car registration plate on an odd number day, like 21st July and visa versa, so British!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That's a good idea. Our dump usually has a line up of cars outside the entrance when they are open.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Won't we be la-la enough without knitting it as well? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself so I'm going to sign off.
Everyone have a good safe day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Won't we be la-la enough without knitting it as well? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Haha, probably, I'm already 'La'!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The re-opening of the bars and serving alcohol in the restaurants was due to a lot of lobbying by the businesses I think. They make a lot more money when people drink.
> Our covid numbers are going up for the same reason.
> I saw a child about 7 years old, who was having a temper tantrum in uWalmart because his father was trying to get him to wear a mask. The staff ended up asking the father to take the child outside. I've also seen children who were wonderful about the masks and reminding everyone else to wear a mask :sm01: . I know the teachers won't be able to deal with a child who won't keep their mask on. And they shouldn't have to. I think parents that can do it, should be allowed to keep their children at home for online schooling. There will be people who have to go back to work, who will be sending their children to school as cheap daycare.
> Earlier in the pandemic, I saw two little boys having a meeting on their front lawn, and every time they got closer than 2 metres, they would both stop and back apart. It was cute to see. Well done, boys.
> My tolerance of stupid has been quite low lately. I don't know how I will fix that.
> I ended up taking the bamboo yarn out. It was quite nice, but the colour was too flat. The new yarn is wool, cashmere, silk blend. Feels lovely and has subtle glows in person.


I don't think you need to work on your stupity tollerence, it's them that should be working on not being stupid! Too stupid though, I guess!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's a good idea. Our dump usually has a line up of cars outside the entrance when they are open.


They have also made the entrance one way as the queues to get in have been blocking the narrow - but - busy road for decades!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mums and carnations seem to last forever.
> Your washing machine has been shrinking things and mine has been stretching things. I can't imagine that I'm getting shorter. :sm16:
> Love you too. Stay safe.


Sadly, it happens. I used to be 5 foot one inch, now just under 5 foot which is the only reason I look wider now!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hallelujah, it's finished! Going to break it up now (maniacal laughter!) xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had our first home grown potatoes last night. They were delicious.
> 
> More gardening today and of course some crafting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Glad your potatoes were delicious. Enjoy your day. I had a great visit with my friends yesterday afternoon. Nothing planned for today. We've got light rain at the moment, so didn't get my walk in yet. Hopefully it will clear up and I'll be able to get out for a bit later. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). The humidity has returned. Rain and thunder is forecast for today. Mum and a couple of friends were supposed to go photographing in a park by the lake, but I think those plans will need to be postponed.
> Our covid numbers are up over 200 new cases per day. More than half are people between 20 and 40 who "are not going to let a virus stop them from enjoying the summer". The TV was interviewing some of these people and NONE of them were wearing a mask. Some of them were dragged in front of a judge for violating the rules and the judge said "The virus doesn't care about people. Do you?" I want that printed on a mask. Today is the first day that visits are allowed in seniors and long-term care residences. Visits must be scheduled with the home. 1 visitor per resident at a time. The visitor must provide proof that they have had a negative virus test in the last 2 weeks. Visitors will be escorted to the resident's room and back out. The visitor will be required to provide a mask. Hand sanitizers will be used at the door on entry. Visitors will NOT be allowed to use the washrooms in the residence. One of my co-workers is looking forward to visiting her mother. Her mother has had difficulty with technology so they have been talking on the phone until now.
> I'm knitting away with the new yarn and I like it. It's thinner, even with being held double, but I think it is working.


Your project is looking great, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hallelujah, it's finished! Going to break it up now (maniacal laughter!) xxxxxxx


Looks nice but no thanks. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks nice but no thanks. xxxx


No, I'm not doing any more - for now!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all. I thought this day was just going to be an uneventful day but I was wrong. It's only got to 12C today and very dull. This morning John came up to cut the lawns for me so that's a good job done.

Jane texted me to see if she could come to ours with the baby this afternoon. Well...I haven't had anyone in the house and it was going to rain, so marg suggested we all go down to hers and sit under the canopies and SD. WOW have we had a great afternoon. The baby was awake most of the time. She's 14mths old and a little treasure. Knows exactly what she wants you to do. Girls, I'm worn out after 2hrs. ????. I think I told you that Jane and hubby David are adopting her, as its David's grandchild. The mam seems to have a few problems. Well, she is lovely . Janes lost a stone running after her, which she's quite pleased about. I thoroughly enjoyed having their company. I've come in and crashed on the bed. 

That's it for today love yawl.... Hang on in there jolly.....


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hallelujah, it's finished! Going to break it up now (maniacal laughter!) xxxxxxx


That looks interesting June. I must remember to get my puzzle back from Stephens, or it will be lost again.


----------



## Islander

Good morning,
There was a 7.8 scale earthquake in the waters near Alaska, no tsunami warning for us thank goodness. These earthquakes in the water seem to happen frequently. Wildfires have started here now as well, one near Victoria and another near Ladysmith. There are so many people camping for leisure now because of Covid that the risks are higher. 
Spending my time going through rooms and drawers clearing out stuff I have used in years, every month I get a little better at letting things go. Finding homes for treasures isn't the easiest right now, not really into garage sales. I will mow some grass at the end of the driveway and put stuff out on a tarp for free picking. What ever doesn't go will end up at the free store at the recycle centre. The things we collect in 40 yrs... letting go gives me more freedom and purpose to do the things I really want in my life now. 

I have a beef with the spell check here. The last post I made was rife with word changes and improper spelling. The need having to correct the "helper" sort of defeats the purpose. :sm22:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning,
> There was a 7.8 scale earthquake in the waters near Alaska, no tsunami warning for us thank goodness. These earthquakes in the water seem to happen frequently. Wildfires have started here now as well, one near Victoria and another near Ladysmith. There are so many people camping for leisure now because of Covid that the risks are higher.
> Spending my time going through rooms and drawers clearing out stuff I have used in years, every month I get a little better at letting things go. Finding homes for treasures isn't the easiest right now, not really into garage sales. I will mow some grass at the end of the driveway and put stuff out on a tarp for free picking. What ever doesn't go will end up at the free store at the recycle centre. The things we collect in 40 yrs... letting go gives me more freedom and purpose to do the things I really want in my life now.
> 
> I have a beef with the spell check here. The last post I made was rife with word changes and improper spelling. The need having to correct the "helper" sort of defeats the purpose. :sm22:


Hi Sweetie, good to see you!! Glad you didn't get tsunami'd, I can't imagine anything scarier. When DS and family were in NZ, there were a lot of underwater earthquakes around the Cook Strait which quite often registered as a 5 or 6 in Wellington, where they lived and you will know how badly the south island was hit a few years back. It's scary stuff and if the incidents are increasing in number, they need to step up the research to stop or at least reduce the intensity. There, that's tellin' 'em!!

Some of the stuff I am taking to the dump tomorrow, could probably be put outside for takers but I'd be worried that it would finish up thrown all over the road, you never know round here!!!

Look after yourself and keep smiling that beautiful smile, lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly sunny, breezy Norfolk, not a lot planned although I should be getting ready for my VIP visitor, she's coming to see me and don't want her distracted by the dust bunnies. Should do some washing as well but ............ Anyway have a good day whatever. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright, sunny and warm London! Have done the run to the dump, too many signs saying 'No Entry', 'Keep 2m apart', 'Keep to the left/right' and not enough signs telling you where to put stuff! Never mind, it's done now and the garage/shed is looking better for it.

I'm off to the optician again shortly for the double vision in my left eye. It's particularly bad today, which is good as he will see it at it's worst!

A guy on our neighbourhood group was advertising free garden soil so we drove round there last night and picked up three bags, boy were they heavy!! Must remember to get them out of the boot before I drive to Norfolk!!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny and warm London! Have done the run to the dump, too many signs saying 'No Entry', 'Keep 2m apart', 'Keep to the left/right' and not enough signs telling you where to put stuff! Never mind, it's done now and the garage/shed is looking better for it.
> 
> I'm off to the optician again shortly for the double vision in my left eye. It's particularly bad today, which is good as he will see it at it's worst!
> 
> A guy on our neighbourhood group was advertising free garden soil so we drove round there last night and picked up three bags, boy were they heavy!! Must remember to get them out of the boot before I drive to Norfolk!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Not sure about 'all' only thee and me here this morning. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). It's partly cloudy and humid again. Showers are forecast for around midday.
Covid new cases in Ontario were over 200 yesterday, but back to just over 160 today. More than half are in people under 40, and more than half can be traced back to parties or bars.
Mum and a couple of her friends are going photoshooting at a park along the lake. They are going to take their own cars and follow each other to the park. Mum is taking a cooler with sandwiches and bottles of water. 
I have been invited back under the tent at the yarn store. Apparently they are adding 1 or 2 more tents, and they had a meetup on Tuesday morning in one of the bigger parks along the lake in Cobourg. There are only a few of us that still work and Thursday night is the only time that I can get to their get-togethers.
I'm almost to the point where I add another yarn in my project. But tonight I'll be taking one of my cotton projects that is just miles and miles of stockinette. It's perfect for tent knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure about 'all' only thee and me here this morning. xxxx :sm16:


I've straggled in.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). It's partly cloudy and humid again. Showers are forecast for around midday.
> Covid new cases in Ontario were over 200 yesterday, but back to just over 160 today. More than half are in people under 40, and more than half can be traced back to parties or bars.
> Mum and a couple of her friends are going photoshooting at a park along the lake. They are going to take their own cars and follow each other to the park. Mum is taking a cooler with sandwiches and bottles of water.
> I have been invited back under the tent at the yarn store. Apparently they are adding 1 or 2 more tents, and they had a meetup on Tuesday morning in one of the bigger parks along the lake in Cobourg. There are only a few of us that still work and Thursday night is the only time that I can get to their get-togethers.
> I'm almost to the point where I add another yarn in my project. But tonight I'll be taking one of my cotton projects that is just miles and miles of stockinette. It's perfect for tent knitting.


Pleased your back in the tent, have fun. Cases are fluctuating here since some lockdown lifted with some local lockdowns back in force. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I've straggled in.


Great, one more person although don't really expect you until about this time anyway. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny and warm London! Have done the run to the dump, too many signs saying 'No Entry', 'Keep 2m apart', 'Keep to the left/right' and not enough signs telling you where to put stuff! Never mind, it's done now and the garage/shed is looking better for it.
> 
> I'm off to the optician again shortly for the double vision in my left eye. It's particularly bad today, which is good as he will see it at it's worst!
> 
> A guy on our neighbourhood group was advertising free garden soil so we drove round there last night and picked up three bags, boy were they heavy!! Must remember to get them out of the boot before I drive to Norfolk!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Great timing then. The optician should be able to see the problem.
Definitely remember to take the soil out before Norfolk, you'll get no gas mileage at all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny, breezy Norfolk, not a lot planned although I should be getting ready for my VIP visitor, she's coming to see me and don't want her distracted by the dust bunnies. Should do some washing as well but ............ Anyway have a good day whatever. xx


When you are sitting and talking, dust bunnies won't be noticed at all.
Don't wear yourself out with all the preparation.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> When you are sitting and talking, dust bunnies won't be noticed at all.
> Don't wear yourself out with all the preparation.


No worry about doing that. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning,
> There was a 7.8 scale earthquake in the waters near Alaska, no tsunami warning for us thank goodness. These earthquakes in the water seem to happen frequently. Wildfires have started here now as well, one near Victoria and another near Ladysmith. There are so many people camping for leisure now because of Covid that the risks are higher.
> Spending my time going through rooms and drawers clearing out stuff I have used in years, every month I get a little better at letting things go. Finding homes for treasures isn't the easiest right now, not really into garage sales. I will mow some grass at the end of the driveway and put stuff out on a tarp for free picking. What ever doesn't go will end up at the free store at the recycle centre. The things we collect in 40 yrs... letting go gives me more freedom and purpose to do the things I really want in my life now.
> 
> I have a beef with the spell check here. The last post I made was rife with word changes and improper spelling. The need having to correct the "helper" sort of defeats the purpose. :sm22:


The Cascadia fault offshore from Vancouver Island has been more active lately, plus you have a vent forming just north of the island. Both are going to cause some rumblings. I hope none are big enough to cause damage.
We used to have a Junk Trading day every year, but it has to be missed this year. People would put what they didn't want out at the curb and people would drive around and pick out anything that they wanted. At the end of the day, the junkmen would come and pick up whatever was left. We've picked up some interesting finds. One person's junk is another's treasure.
I used to be able to add words to the spell-check, but that capability seems to have been removed.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> That looks interesting June. I must remember to get my puzzle back from Stephens, or it will be lost again.


The TV just said that the price of puzzles has gone up 100% since the beginning of the pandemic. Not surprised.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello all. I thought this day was just going to be an uneventful day but I was wrong. It's only got to 12C today and very dull. This morning John came up to cut the lawns for me so that's a good job done.
> 
> Jane texted me to see if she could come to ours with the baby this afternoon. Well...I haven't had anyone in the house and it was going to rain, so marg suggested we all go down to hers and sit under the canopies and SD. WOW have we had a great afternoon. The baby was awake most of the time. She's 14mths old and a little treasure. Knows exactly what she wants you to do. Girls, I'm worn out after 2hrs. ????. I think I told you that Jane and hubby David are adopting her, as its David's grandchild. The mam seems to have a few problems. Well, she is lovely . Janes lost a stone running after her, which she's quite pleased about. I thoroughly enjoyed having their company. I've come in and crashed on the bed.
> 
> That's it for today love yawl.... Hang on in there jolly.....


Raising babies is definitely a young person thing. I get tired just watching them.
Aren't canopies great. Walmart had some canvas sun shelters on sale the last time that I was there and I almost bought one. They were much heavier than the beach one that we have (which has ended up in the trees several times when it was lifted by the wind)


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Your project is looking great, Mav! xxxooo


Thanks. This one is fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Glad your potatoes were delicious. Enjoy your day. I had a great visit with my friends yesterday afternoon. Nothing planned for today. We've got light rain at the moment, so didn't get my walk in yet. Hopefully it will clear up and I'll be able to get out for a bit later. xxxooo


And it's probably too warm to walk in a raincoat.
I hope today is better.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hallelujah, it's finished! Going to break it up now (maniacal laughter!) xxxxxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sadly, it happens. I used to be 5 foot one inch, now just under 5 foot which is the only reason I look wider now!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Love this. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I don't think you need to work on your stupity tollerence, it's them that should be working on not being stupid! Too stupid though, I guess!! ???? Xxxx


The stupid never stops. I do need to work on it not bugging me, and withdrawal is not an option. I try to avoid the repeat offenders. Unfortunately, my coworkers avoid them too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Today will be a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself again so I'm going to sign off and do a little more knitting before work.
That's a nice way to start the day.
Everyone have a good one.
Stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny, breezy Norfolk, not a lot planned although I should be getting ready for my VIP visitor, she's coming to see me and don't want her distracted by the dust bunnies. Should do some washing as well but ............ Anyway have a good day whatever. xx


Well, it's a start!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). It's partly cloudy and humid again. Showers are forecast for around midday.
> Covid new cases in Ontario were over 200 yesterday, but back to just over 160 today. More than half are in people under 40, and more than half can be traced back to parties or bars.
> Mum and a couple of her friends are going photoshooting at a park along the lake. They are going to take their own cars and follow each other to the park. Mum is taking a cooler with sandwiches and bottles of water.
> I have been invited back under the tent at the yarn store. Apparently they are adding 1 or 2 more tents, and they had a meetup on Tuesday morning in one of the bigger parks along the lake in Cobourg. There are only a few of us that still work and Thursday night is the only time that I can get to their get-togethers.
> I'm almost to the point where I add another yarn in my project. But tonight I'll be taking one of my cotton projects that is just miles and miles of stockinette. It's perfect for tent knitting.


I think even I could manage to chat and stocking stitch at the same time!!! Glad you can go back, I know it means a lot to you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've straggled in.


Always good to see you dear, stick with us!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, it's a start!! xxxx


Done the washing, I'll leave the ironing for you in case you want something to do. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> When you are sitting and talking, dust bunnies won't be noticed at all.
> Don't wear yourself out with all the preparation.


Definitely not Jacky, I'm coming to see you, not to inspect your housework, you might come here and inspect mine!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Done the washing, I'll leave the ironing for you in case you want something to do. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Ironing?.........Wassat? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, it's been 15C and very wet. I did some housework this morning and sent my shopping list to Stephen. Sue is bringing it down in the morning and go to see her mam aswell.

I sometimes leave the very hard sudokus and have a time when I try to do them. Sometimes my minds a little (or big????) bit fuzzy and they aren't good days to do very hard ones. Well, I've been stuck this afternoon. There's two I haven't been able to do. So I've given up on them, tomorrow is another day. I like to puzzle them out, but when I get really stuck (sod I always give them 2 times by rubbing it out)I know I've tried hard and met my match.

I've not seen or spoken to anyone today, and I'm ok with that. I feel sometimes it's hectic. I can't get to Karen's today cos it's raining. I'm in touch with Jane my hairdresser and she's going to get back to me. She does it in my house, but she's well protected. I said there's no rush, we've done without for 4mths. 

That seems to be all I've got for you today. Stay safe and calm....love yawl xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> And it's probably too warm to walk in a raincoat.
> I hope today is better.


Yes, definitely is. Will get out again today or tomorrow. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). The humidity has returned. Rain and thunder is forecast for today. Mum and a couple of friends were supposed to go photographing in a park by the lake, but I think those plans will need to be postponed.
> Our covid numbers are up over 200 new cases per day. More than half are people between 20 and 40 who "are not going to let a virus stop them from enjoying the summer". The TV was interviewing some of these people and NONE of them were wearing a mask. Some of them were dragged in front of a judge for violating the rules and the judge said "The virus doesn't care about people. Do you?" I want that printed on a mask. Today is the first day that visits are allowed in seniors and long-term care residences. Visits must be scheduled with the home. 1 visitor per resident at a time. The visitor must provide proof that they have had a negative virus test in the last 2 weeks. Visitors will be escorted to the resident's room and back out. The visitor will be required to provide a mask. Hand sanitizers will be used at the door on entry. Visitors will NOT be allowed to use the washrooms in the residence. One of my co-workers is looking forward to visiting her mother. Her mother has had difficulty with technology so they have been talking on the phone until now.
> I'm knitting away with the new yarn and I like it. It's thinner, even with being held double, but I think it is working.


Love the colour mix.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Our waste transfer station (dump) hasn't opened to the public yet. We are still being told to hold our stuff.
> I've done the Lala's Simple Shawl. I added some mesh sections from the Kaboom pattern to mine so my shawl was actually LaLa Kaboom. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: It's my most favourite shawl. It's still at work.


Even better colour scheme.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Definitely not Jacky, I'm coming to see you, not to inspect your housework, you might come here and inspect mine!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


Still have to shift some of the dust bunnies, they might keep you awake with their rampaging. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

A couple of photos from the garden. The buddlea is covered in butterflies and a bit of passion in the garden. xx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> A couple of photos from the garden. The buddlea is covered in butterflies and a bit of passion in the garden. xx :sm15:


Wonderful! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening. It's beeb a rather busy day, one way or another. But jow sitting down and havingv glass of wine.

Trying to do some 'office' work this morning , had a friend call round for coffee. Then family came over, kore coffee. DD not happy with her mask so I found a slightly different pattern and made yet one and then another one for me.

Finushed taking all the templates off my quilt, so prssed it and sorted the backing out ready for quilting.

Will try and finish my office work tomorrow before the gang arrive for craft, cake and wine.

Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny and warm London! Have done the run to the dump, too many signs saying 'No Entry', 'Keep 2m apart', 'Keep to the left/right' and not enough signs telling you where to put stuff! Never mind, it's done now and the garage/shed is looking better for it.
> 
> I'm off to the optician again shortly for the double vision in my left eye. It's particularly bad today, which is good as he will see it at it's worst!
> 
> A guy on our neighbourhood group was advertising free garden soil so we drove round there last night and picked up three bags, boy were they heavy!! Must remember to get them out of the boot before I drive to Norfolk!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

June, I am trying to respond to your post. Computer is not cooperating but I will. Of be defeated. Hoping you got good news about your eye. My daughter saw a eye doctor last week for double. Vision. That doctor said she needed to see a specialist so this week she went to see the specialist. First doctor had her frightened that it was something terribly wrong. Second doctor said all couple eyedrops I’ll clear it up nothing to worry about. Of course mother worries anyhow because daughter does not always tell her 100% of what is going on. Just Wondering what your doctor has to say about double vision.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> June, I am trying to respond to your post. Computer is not cooperating but I will. Of be defeated. Hoping you got good news about your eye. My daughter saw a eye doctor last week for double. Vision. That doctor said she needed to see a specialist so this week she went to see the specialist. First doctor had her frightened that it was something terribly wrong. Second doctor said all couple eyedrops I'll clear it up nothing to worry about. Of course mother worries anyhow because daughter does not always tell her 100% of what is going on. Just Wondering what your doctor has to say about double vision.


Hi jinx, how you doing? Not seen you for a while or am I not very observant. How are things in your little corner? Still being very cautious here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Norfolk but very muggy. Trying to get the energy to do the ironing, think I'll do it now before I talk myself out of it, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A couple of photos from the garden. The buddlea is covered in butterflies and a bit of passion in the garden. xx :sm15:


Lovely! When does your garden work start? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Made a few more face masks yesterday for the family.

Have the girls here this afternoon for chat, cake, craft and rose. We are also booking up our accommodation for Wonderwool 2021.

Happy Friday everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. It's beeb a rather busy day, one way or another. But jow sitting down and havingv glass of wine.
> 
> Trying to do some 'office' work this morning , had a friend call round for coffee. Then family came over, kore coffee. DD not happy with her mask so I found a slightly different pattern and made yet one and then another one for me.
> 
> Finushed taking all the templates off my quilt, so prssed it and sorted the backing out ready for quilting.
> 
> Will try and finish my office work tomorrow before the gang arrive for craft, cake and wine.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


I was also churning out masks for the family today, I have three different designs so I'm doing one of each for all of them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> June, I am trying to respond to your post. Computer is not cooperating but I will. Of be defeated. Hoping you got good news about your eye. My daughter saw a eye doctor last week for double. Vision. That doctor said she needed to see a specialist so this week she went to see the specialist. First doctor had her frightened that it was something terribly wrong. Second doctor said all couple eyedrops I'll clear it up nothing to worry about. Of course mother worries anyhow because daughter does not always tell her 100% of what is going on. Just Wondering what your doctor has to say about double vision.


At the moment, I am on eye drops 4 times a day, one of them, the night time one is a horrible gooey gel but I will use it. I have to go back in a month if it hasn't improved and then I will also be referred but it will likely take several months to be seen as the NHS has got terribly behind. Fortunately, the optician said I am ok to drive. Mr Google says it's unlikely to be serious if it's only in one eye, its darned annoying more than anything! Hope your DD's dv improves quickly and thanks for asking!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Lovely! When does your garden work start? xxxx


With a bit of luck Monday, so you'll have strange men wandering around again when you come. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> At the moment, I am on eye drops 4 times a day, one of them, the night time one is a horrible gooey gel but I will use it. I have to go back in a month if it hasn't improved and then I will also be referred but it will likely take several months to be seen as the NHS has got terribly behind. Fortunately, the optician said I am ok to drive. Mr Google says it's unlikely to be serious if it's only in one eye, its darned annoying more than anything! Hope your DD's dv improves quickly and thanks for asking!! xxxx


So relieved you can still drive although sorry about your eye, hate having that gungy stuff but at least it's at night. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Made a few more face masks yesterday for the family.
> 
> Have the girls here this afternoon for chat, cake, craft and rose. We are also booking up our accommodation for Wonderwool 2021.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xx


Will your town map be going next year? xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a warm and sunny London, got my shorts on today as I don't intend to go out! DH went out for his paper on his own today, first time in over 4 months. Usually, we walk down to the shop together and he sits outside while I mask up and go inside for the paper, have got a good rapport going with the Asian guy in there now, I expect he'll miss me! :sm23: It went well, he wore his mask in the shop and got home in one piece, I think he felt quite grown up!!

I'm in trouble; left a tissue (Kleenex) in my trouser pocket and he did the dark washing this morning, looks like it's been snowing here!! Have just spent about 20 minutes shaking off as much as I can and sweeping up, what a mess!!

Distributing my lovely bags of garden soil is going to take a while, it's heavy stuff but it's going to improve the health of my garden so will be worth it! I'm just doing a bucketful every now and then, it will wait!

I discovered a boo boo on my square, about three inches back! Yes, I used lifelines but have been pulling the earlier ones out whenever I put a new one in and obviously not checking well enough before I do. I'm not ripping it, design element!!

Have a good one everybody, take care and stay well and happy. Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> With a bit of luck Monday, so you'll have strange men wandering around again when you come. xxxx :sm23:


Do you sign them up just for me? Thank you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> So relieved you can still drive although sorry about your eye, hate having that gungy stuff but at least it's at night. xxxx


I think I probably used too much last night! I still have yellow eyelids from the fluorescein yesterday, look like I have recovering black eyes!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Do you sign them up just for me? Thank you!! xxxx


Well it will be a bit of entertainment, we can sit in the conservatory and watch them work. Company, knitting and watching others work, think it will be a good week. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it will be a bit of entertainment, we can sit in the conservatory and watch them work. Company, knitting and watching others work, think it will be a good week. xxxx :sm24:


Sounds good to me!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think I probably used too much last night! I still have yellow eyelids from the fluorescein yesterday, look like I have recovering black eyes!! xxxx


Looking for the sympathy vote? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). A comfortable beginning to the day that is going up to the 30'sC with humidity.
Our new covid cases in this province are sitting at 102. Those last 2 are from a mall close to where I work. They were allowed to open last Friday and one of the stores (The Guess store) frequented by younger people had 2 positive cases in their staff. That store has been closed for "deep cleaning" before it can reopen again.
An announcement about schools opening in September will be made today. Premier Doug Ford has already said he wants the kids in the schools 5 days a week so their parents can go back to work. Teachers are saying the province better provide sanitizers, personal protective equipment and additional cleaning staff to make that work. Usually schools run out of hand soap and paper towels during the first month of school. (They never seem to be able to stock enough to carry then through the month.)
Our LYS tent knitting was larger last night. They had rounded up 2 additional tents and there was room for 15 of us. Apparently now the list of people who want to knit in the tent has become bigger, so the lottery will continue. (boo) When we were able to knit inside the store, the maximum number of people knitting on Knit Night was 19. Some of the people who were at last night's knitting were not the usual knitters from Knit Night. I suspect that they were people who attended the daytime knitting session when instore knitting was allowed. They are talking about having a gathering on Tuesday morning in the big park by the lake.
I hurt my tennis elbow again helping to put up the tents. The older tents are harder to put up. 
I was able to pick up the rest of my yarn for my current project. But I had to take out the last section that I did. I ended up 24 stitches short. Can't fudge that. I missed one little line that said to pick up an additional stitch every 4th row. oops.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Looking for the sympathy vote? xxxx :sm23:


Nah, just sayin'!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it will be a bit of entertainment, we can sit in the conservatory and watch them work. Company, knitting and watching others work, think it will be a good week. xxxx :sm24:


You will be together yakking and knitting. Of course it will be a good week. The entertainment will be a bonus.


----------



## London Girl

Sorry


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). A comfortable beginning to the day that is going up to the 30'sC with humidity.
> Our new covid cases in this province are sitting at 102. Those last 2 are from a mall close to where I work. They were allowed to open last Friday and one of the stores (The Guess store) frequented by younger people had 2 positive cases in their staff. That store has been closed for "deep cleaning" before it can reopen again.
> An announcement about schools opening in September will be made today. Premier Doug Ford has already said he wants the kids in the schools 5 days a week so their parents can go back to work. Teachers are saying the province better provide sanitizers, personal protective equipment and additional cleaning staff to make that work. Usually schools run out of hand soap and paper towels during the first month of school. (They never seem to be able to stock enough to carry then through the month.)
> Our LYS tent knitting was larger last night. They had rounded up 2 additional tents and there was room for 15 of us. Apparently now the list of people who want to knit in the tent has become bigger, so the lottery will continue. (boo) When we were able to knit inside the store, the maximum number of people knitting on Knit Night was 19. Some of the people who were at last night's knitting were not the usual knitters from Knit Night. I suspect that they were people who attended the daytime knitting session when instore knitting was allowed. They are talking about having a gathering on Tuesday morning in the big park by the lake.
> I hurt my tennis elbow again helping to put up the tents. The older tents are harder to put up.
> I was able to pick up the rest of my yarn for my current project. But I had to take out the last section that I did. I ended up 24 stitches short. Can't fudge that. I missed one little line that said to pick up an additional stitch every 4th row. oops.


Sorry you're back in the lottery, I think it should be first come first served and you were there first!!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny London, got my shorts on today as I don't intend to go out! DH went out for his paper on his own today, first time in over 4 months. Usually, we walk down to the shop together and he sits outside while I mask up and go inside for the paper, have got a good rapport going with the Asian guy in there now, I expect he'll miss me! :sm23: It went well, he wore his mask in the shop and got home in one piece, I think he felt quite grown up!!
> 
> I'm in trouble; left a tissue (Kleenex) in my trouser pocket and he did the dark washing this morning, looks like it's been snowing here!! Have just spent about 20 minutes shaking off as much as I can and sweeping up, what a mess!!
> 
> Distributing my lovely bags of garden soil is going to take a while, it's heavy stuff but it's going to improve the health of my garden so will be worth it! I'm just doing a bucketful every now and then, it will wait!
> 
> I discovered a boo boo on my square, about three inches back! Yes, I used lifelines but have been pulling the earlier ones out whenever I put a new one in and obviously not checking well enough before I do. I'm not ripping it, design element!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care and stay well and happy. Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Yay for DH. If he wants a paper now he can get it himself.
I've had that Kleenex snowstorm too. The worse culprit is aprons with pockets. I always check pants pockets but I dont' think of checking the apron.
We distributed some of the soil for the raised gardens to our flowers. The moonflowers have never had so many flowers on them. Mum's rose went crazy and made a beautiful bush covered with flowers. That was really good soil.
Sorry about the square. I usually use two lifelines, and pull the lower one out as I proceed.
I've been finding lots of stitches where I only picked up one thread of the double threads that I'm knitting. One was about 20 rows down. I really need to check my knitting more carefully. I can't leave those. I'm afraid the single stitches aren't as strong as the rest.
You have a good day too. Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> So relieved you can still drive although sorry about your eye, hate having that gungy stuff but at least it's at night. xxxx


Mum has one drop for her eyes that she has to put in, then lay still for an hour. That is hardest for her, because she does not sit still.
If the alternative is losing your sight, annoyance is acceptable.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> At the moment, I am on eye drops 4 times a day, one of them, the night time one is a horrible gooey gel but I will use it. I have to go back in a month if it hasn't improved and then I will also be referred but it will likely take several months to be seen as the NHS has got terribly behind. Fortunately, the optician said I am ok to drive. Mr Google says it's unlikely to be serious if it's only in one eye, its darned annoying more than anything! Hope your DD's dv improves quickly and thanks for asking!! xxxx


Stuarts son drives even though he only has one eye. It's more of a problem with depth perception. He has taken his side mirror off a couple of times. Objects in the mirror are closer than they appear.!
I get the double vision occasionally. Usually when I've worked on close up stuff for too long without a break. 
I hope the drops work for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I was also churning out masks for the family today, I have three different designs so I'm doing one of each for all of them!! xxxx


Very nice.
I've dug up some material but I haven't brought my sewing machine up from the basement yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Made a few more face masks yesterday for the family.
> 
> Have the girls here this afternoon for chat, cake, craft and rose. We are also booking up our accommodation for Wonderwool 2021.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xx


Happy Friday.
Something to look forward to in 2021. I'll be happy when 2020 is gone.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Stuarts son drives even though he only has one eye. It's more of a problem with depth perception. He has taken his side mirror off a couple of times. Objects in the mirror are closer than they appear.!
> I get the double vision occasionally. Usually when I've worked on close up stuff for too long without a break.
> I hope the drops work for you.


Thanks love! I suspect part of the problem is too much screen time and getting dehydrated, easy to fix, you'd think!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

The TV just said that Niagara Falls is allowed to move to stage 3 today. They are inviting tourists to come back, so long as they wear masks and maintain the 6 feet/2 metre distance from each other. Unfortunately a video surfaced of last weekend where people were not distancing and almost no one was wearing a mask. This was on top of that hill where we got the Beavertails.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> June, I am trying to respond to your post. Computer is not cooperating but I will. Of be defeated. Hoping you got good news about your eye. My daughter saw a eye doctor last week for double. Vision. That doctor said she needed to see a specialist so this week she went to see the specialist. First doctor had her frightened that it was something terribly wrong. Second doctor said all couple eyedrops I'll clear it up nothing to worry about. Of course mother worries anyhow because daughter does not always tell her 100% of what is going on. Just Wondering what your doctor has to say about double vision.


It's good that she was able to get a second opinion from the specialist. I'd have to wait months to see a specialist, with lots of worry in between. We just don't have enough specialists in anything up here.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. It's beeb a rather busy day, one way or another. But jow sitting down and havingv glass of wine.
> 
> Trying to do some 'office' work this morning , had a friend call round for coffee. Then family came over, kore coffee. DD not happy with her mask so I found a slightly different pattern and made yet one and then another one for me.
> 
> Finushed taking all the templates off my quilt, so prssed it and sorted the backing out ready for quilting.
> 
> Will try and finish my office work tomorrow before the gang arrive for craft, cake and wine.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


We can tell you had a glass of wine :sm02: Spell check fails at that time.
It sounds like you had a busy day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A couple of photos from the garden. The buddlea is covered in butterflies and a bit of passion in the garden. xx :sm15:


Beautiful.
We don't have that butterfly over here. So nice that it cooperated with a picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Even better colour scheme.


Thank you. The additional colour was from a ball that DD cast off because it didn't have purple in it and all her other similar balls had purple. It worked for me though.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Love the colour mix.


Thanks. 
I have a little more green and less blue than the designer's sample but I'm liking it.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice.
> I've dug up some material but I haven't brought my sewing machine up from the basement yet.


This is a nice easy one! xxxx
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=no+sewing+machine+face+mask&docid=608002420868777949&mid=44073C74316EDC84059344073C74316EDC840593&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We can tell you had a glass of wine :sm02: Spell check fails at that time.
> It sounds like you had a busy day.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The TV just said that Niagara Falls is allowed to move to stage 3 today. They are inviting tourists to come back, so long as they wear masks and maintain the 6 feet/2 metre distance from each other. Unfortunately a video surfaced of last weekend where people were not distancing and almost no one was wearing a mask. This was on top of that hill where we got the Beavertails.


I remember it well - AND the beavertails!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, it's been 15C and very wet. I did some housework this morning and sent my shopping list to Stephen. Sue is bringing it down in the morning and go to see her mam aswell.
> 
> I sometimes leave the very hard sudokus and have a time when I try to do them. Sometimes my minds a little (or big????) bit fuzzy and they aren't good days to do very hard ones. Well, I've been stuck this afternoon. There's two I haven't been able to do. So I've given up on them, tomorrow is another day. I like to puzzle them out, but when I get really stuck (sod I always give them 2 times by rubbing it out)I know I've tried hard and met my match.
> 
> I've not seen or spoken to anyone today, and I'm ok with that. I feel sometimes it's hectic. I can't get to Karen's today cos it's raining. I'm in touch with Jane my hairdresser and she's going to get back to me. She does it in my house, but she's well protected. I said there's no rush, we've done without for 4mths.
> 
> That seems to be all I've got for you today. Stay safe and calm....love yawl xxxxx


You are a better sudoku player than I am. I only do the easy ones. And I do the electronic ones, so if I get stuck I can press the hint button. :sm16: 
There are days that I miss going to the lake in Peterborough and sitting under a tree. There used to be children running around behind me, but I was basically there by myself because no one talked to me and I was able to knit or just sit.
Stay safe. Love you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Always good to see you dear, stick with us!! xxxx


I like our morning chats. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks love! I suspect part of the problem is too much screen time and getting dehydrated, easy to fix, you'd think!! xxxx


My watch is helpful. It puts up a fuss if I havent moved in an hour and encourages me to take a few steps away from the desk. It's helping. And it is only a few steps from my desk now to the kitchen to make a cup of tea.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is a nice easy one! xxxx
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=no+sewing+machine+face+mask&docid=608002420868777949&mid=44073C74316EDC84059344073C74316EDC840593&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


Bookmarked that thanks, but I'm not hand sewing. I can blast that through the sewing machine.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself so I'm going to sign off and maybe I can finish this section of my project before work. Hopefully with the right number of stitches this time.
Everyone have a lovely Friday, and a great weekend if I don't get a chance to get back online.
Stay safe.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Will your town map be going next year? xx


Yes I hope so along with a few more.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I remember it well - AND the beavertails!!!


I want beavertails..........NOW!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful.
> We don't have that butterfly over here. So nice that it cooperated with a picture.


It took a while for one to come down to my level and then stay still long enough to photo. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I like our morning chats. :sm24:


Me too!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My watch is helpful. It puts up a fuss if I havent moved in an hour and encourages me to take a few steps away from the desk. It's helping. And it is only a few steps from my desk now to the kitchen to make a cup of tea.


I have one of tjose watches, maybe should actually wear it!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Bookmarked that thanks, but I'm not hand sewing. I can blast that through the sewing machine.


I've made that one but there's another e that's even better but if course, I can't find it now. Again it's for hand sewing but I certainly do t do that either!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I want beavertails..........NOW!!!


Yea, me too!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## jinx

Hi. All is good here. I am being very cautious also. I have only gone out to go to doctor or pick up prescriptions. I am keeping myself entertained with the computer t.v. and the pot. I am not in the mood to knit although I wish I was as I could use up stash and put my time to good use making things to donate.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi jinx, how you doing? Not seen you for a while or am I not very observant. How are things in your little corner? Still being very cautious here. xx


----------



## jinx

Fabric glue or glue gun. quote=nitz8catz]Bookmarked that thanks, but I'm not hand sewing. I can blast that through the sewing machine.[/quote]


----------



## jinx

I do realize and appreciate that we can get an appointment in a week or less. Never realized that other places have to wait a long time for appointments. 


nitz8catz said:


> It's good that she was able to get a second opinion from the specialist. I'd have to wait months to see a specialist, with lots of worry in between. We just don't have enough specialists in anything up here.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry
> 
> Sorry you're back in the lottery, I think it should be first come first served and you were there first!!!xxxx


I agree, Mav, and you've been very faithful about attending and helping. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I remember it well - AND the beavertails!!!


Me, too. Lovely day with wonderful friends! ????????????xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yea, me too!! ???? ???? ????


Me, too! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a cool day 13c but dry. This morning nothing happened so I just tidied up. Sue came down about 1pm, the food was intact this week, except the ice cooler bags handles smashe. I only gave her it last week! BUT she did bring my puzzle back and I gave her the three I'd borrowed from them. I'd promised Karen I'd go for choc this afternoon but sue was just sitting, it was great, marg text sis I want a cuppa, couldn't cos sue was here. Sue was here about 2 hrs, we had a real girly chat. 

After she went I texted Karen to see if she was ok? And then went for choc with her. I'm thinking that maybe in September I'll go back to going in her house with SD. Her family from down south is coming up for a week on Monday, so I won't go in....they always invite me but I don't like to, think I'm maybe a bit shey????

Then when I came home I found that my tummy was upset, I think it's all this pandemic. I hate it when it starts all by itself and does what it wants. So. I'm In my pjs and sat up in bed with odds and bits to do. That's my news today. Tomorrow I'm staying in pjs because it's Saturday and going to have my pamper afternoon. I'm due to go to Stephens on Sunday. They sent me some flowers today, but I have a feeling I've paid for them????. Plus I've got some chocolate biscuits in fact 3pkts, that I know I didn't order????????☕

I'm not complaining, they do well to remember who's is who's, when buying for three families. I'm sure these biscuits should be Keith's. It's always interning to go thorough my shopping because I get things I've never ordered. Like this week, I didn't want any cake but a pkt of biscuits. I got 1 cake and 3 pits of biscuits....

That's all my news for what it's worth. So I'm going to catch up. Love yawl xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hi. All is good here. I am being very cautious also. I have only gone out to go to doctor or pick up prescriptions. I am keeping myself entertained with the computer t.v. and the pot. I am not in the mood to knit although I wish I was as I could use up stash and put my time to good use making things to donate.


Hope you're not over doing the pot, it can lead to heavier stuff!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I do realize and appreciate that we can get an appointment in a week or less. Never realized that other places have to wait a long time for appointments.


It's the same here, the down side of not paying for our medical care at the time it is needed! Love the NHS but it is struggling badly after the virus. :sm03: :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. Lovely day with wonderful friends! ð¥°ð¥°ð¥°xxxooo


...and that lovely Japanese guy who took a lovely photo of us all.....and the ice wine!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I want beavertails..........NOW!!!


STOP STAMPING YOUR FEET AND BEHAVE YOURSELF


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hi. All is good here. I am being very cautious also. I have only gone out to go to doctor or pick up prescriptions. I am keeping myself entertained with the computer t.v. and the pot. I am not in the mood to knit although I wish I was as I could use up stash and put my time to good use making things to donate.


As long as you are keeping busy and amused, it does'nt matter what you do. Nothing is a waste of time as long as you are happy.


----------



## grandma susan

Stephens just text to say that I nearly hat road kill hot pot again this week......he dropped a carton of hotpot on the floor in TESCO and had to get a cleaning lady down to clean it up. There's never anything happens without a tale to it????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> A couple of photos from the garden. The buddlea is covered in butterflies and a bit of passion in the garden. xx :sm15:


I used to love the butterflies on the buddleia until DH cut it down and it died.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> At the moment, I am on eye drops 4 times a day, one of them, the night time one is a horrible gooey gel but I will use it. I have to go back in a month if it hasn't improved and then I will also be referred but it will likely take several months to be seen as the NHS has got terribly behind. Fortunately, the optician said I am ok to drive. Mr Google says it's unlikely to be serious if it's only in one eye, its darned annoying more than anything! Hope your DD's dv improves quickly and thanks for asking!! xxxx


I hope it all works June. I wouldn't drive any more than necessary.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> With a bit of luck Monday, so you'll have strange men wandering around again when you come. xxxx :sm23:


Just her luck!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it will be a bit of entertainment, we can sit in the conservatory and watch them work. Company, knitting and watching others work, think it will be a good week. xxxx :sm24:


Almost heaven.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I hope it all works June. I wouldn't drive any more than necessary.


Thanks Janet. No difference yet but it's early days and although it's really annoying, I feel quite ok to drive! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Just her luck!


Hehehehehehe!!! I don't really need strange men I live with one!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). A comfortable beginning to the day that is going up to the 30'sC with humidity.
> Our new covid cases in this province are sitting at 102. Those last 2 are from a mall close to where I work. They were allowed to open last Friday and one of the stores (The Guess store) frequented by younger people had 2 positive cases in their staff. That store has been closed for "deep cleaning" before it can reopen again.
> An announcement about schools opening in September will be made today. Premier Doug Ford has already said he wants the kids in the schools 5 days a week so their parents can go back to work. Teachers are saying the province better provide sanitizers, personal protective equipment and additional cleaning staff to make that work. Usually schools run out of hand soap and paper towels during the first month of school. (They never seem to be able to stock enough to carry then through the month.)
> Our LYS tent knitting was larger last night. They had rounded up 2 additional tents and there was room for 15 of us. Apparently now the list of people who want to knit in the tent has become bigger, so the lottery will continue. (boo) When we were able to knit inside the store, the maximum number of people knitting on Knit Night was 19. Some of the people who were at last night's knitting were not the usual knitters from Knit Night. I suspect that they were people who attended the daytime knitting session when instore knitting was allowed. They are talking about having a gathering on Tuesday morning in the big park by the lake.
> I hurt my tennis elbow again helping to put up the tents. The older tents are harder to put up.
> I was able to pick up the rest of my yarn for my current project. But I had to take out the last section that I did. I ended up 24 stitches short. Can't fudge that. I missed one little line that said to pick up an additional stitch every 4th row. oops.


Whoops; not a good line to miss.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hi. All is good here. I am being very cautious also. I have only gone out to go to doctor or pick up prescriptions. I am keeping myself entertained with the computer t.v. and the pot. I am not in the mood to knit although I wish I was as I could use up stash and put my time to good use making things to donate.


I'm going through a don't know what to knit phase too but have started on a Nativity set today, something I can leave if I have had enough and stick in a box for later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I used to love the butterflies on the buddleia until DH cut it down and it died.


It takes a lot to completely kill them, what did he do to it? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ...and that lovely Japanese guy who took a lovely photo of us all.....and the ice wine!!!!


Great memories! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, dampish Norfolk, don't think we'll be seeing much sun today. Off to do battle with the dust bunnies next then shopping this afternoon, I'll be ready for my TM this evening, not that I always am. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Great memories! xxxooo


Lovely lunch overlooking the falls xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely lunch overlooking the falls xxxxxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp Surrey, rain overnight and a delicious smelling garden. Fruit and veg in abundance.

Had fun with the girls, lovely banana cake. Lots of new project ideas. Getting on with quilting now.

Having a lazy day today.

Happy Saturday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a cool and dreary London and it's raining!!!

Had another look at my square and I don't think there is a boo boo, if there is, I can't see it now!! Phew!! I have started on a Lala's Simple Shawl to wear with my new winter coat but I think I need to pull it out and work on a smaller needle, it's way too loose.

I have one more mask to make for my DGD and then I will go and deliver them, it will be good to see them, even if it's only briefly! The rest of the day is my own, plenty to do to amuse myself!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

It's a horrible soggy day today. Humid and muggy as Alan says. I shan't be going out even though Alan has invited me to go to the workshop with him. Apparently there is a sink full of washing up there. I declined politely, honest.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's a horrible soggy day today. Humid and muggy as Alan says. I shan't be going out even though Alan has invited me to go to the workshop with him. Apparently there is a sink full of washing up there. I declined politely, honest.


Weather still hasn't really made up its mind here yet but had more sunshine than cloud so far. Well done for being so polite not sure I would have been. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's a lovely sunny day here today. Just got back from my walk. It's only in the low 60sF right now so nice and comfortable to walk. Not much planned for the rest of the day, so will go with Flo if she's available. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:54 am EDT and 31c 88f.
Hot and muggy.
Sister has invited us to spend the day beside the pool, with our own chairs and drinks. We get to use one half of her house for bathroom and changing and they use the other half.
Have a nice day. I’ll be chillin’


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:54 am EDT and 31c 88f.
> Hot and muggy.
> Sister has invited us to spend the day beside the pool, with our own chairs and drinks. We get to use one half of her house for bathroom and changing and they use the other half.
> Have a nice day. I'll be chillin'


Good for you. Relax and enjoy it.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a lovely sunny day here today. Just got back from my walk. It's only in the low 60sF right now so nice and comfortable to walk. Not much planned for the rest of the day, so will go with Flo if she's available. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I'm sending her over to you dear, and I wish I could 'go with Flo' cos then I'd be coming to see you!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:54 am EDT and 31c 88f.
> Hot and muggy.
> Sister has invited us to spend the day beside the pool, with our own chairs and drinks. We get to use one half of her house for bathroom and changing and they use the other half.
> Have a nice day. I'll be chillin'


Enjoy your swim, it sounds wonderful! Raining hard here, might have my own pool soon!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, just a quick one today. My tums been upset, so I've been in my bed most of the day. It makes me very very tired. Hopefully I'll be back on track tomorrow. Love yawl....x


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:54 am EDT and 31c 88f.
> Hot and muggy.
> Sister has invited us to spend the day beside the pool, with our own chairs and drinks. We get to use one half of her house for bathroom and changing and they use the other half.
> Have a nice day. I'll be chillin'


Have a great visit! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm sending her over to you dear, and I wish I could 'go with Flo' cos then I'd be coming to see you!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Oh, I wish you could!!! Thanks for sending her! ???????????? xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> It takes a lot to completely kill them, what did he do to it? xx


Hub and mom use to 'trim' things. The berry bush was deleted. I came home to find my rose bushEs just 8 inches of sticks coming out of the ground. I sat on the steps and cried. They kept saying 'they will come back' and they did But they could have been gentler with the cutting. When we put in a tar basketball hoop area I told the men to leave the plants along the fence a foot from the fence but they tarred right to the fence and killed some lovely plants. Son doesn't like the queen Ann's lace patch that appeared near the Light post but I think it's pretty. I think it's considered a weed but I like it.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, just a quick one today. My tums been upset, so I've been in my bed most of the day. It makes me very very tired. Hopefully I'll be back on track tomorrow. Love yawl....x


Sending you many healing hugs and much love, Susan. xxxooo ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your swim, it sounds wonderful! Raining hard here, might have my own pool soon!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Back from shopping, not bad, everyone had masks on as security was on the door and they were giving out masks. Left at 4 to go and it was just starting to rain, torrential rain and thunder after that so got a bit soggy now we're home it's stopped. Rest of the day is mine. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I wish you could!!! Thanks for sending her! ???????????? xxxooo


She is exempt from social distancing so I hope she gave you the big hug I sent her with!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from shopping, not bad, everyone had masks on as security was on the door and they were giving out masks. Left at 4 to go and it was just starting to rain, torrential rain and thunder after that so got a bit soggy now we're home it's stopped. Rest of the day is mine. xxxx


Still raining hard here but at least my new garden soil is well watered in! Glad the masks were all in place!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Still raining hard here but at least my new garden soil is well watered in! Glad the masks were all in place!! Xxxx


Some blue sky here now. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> She is exempt from social distancing so I hope she gave you the big hug I sent her with!! Xxxx


She did!!! ????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Rainbow at sunset


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Rainbow at sunset


Gorgeous. xx :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Gorgeous. xx :sm24:


Fantastic.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Rainbow at sunset


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but after yesterday anything could happen in the rest of the day. Ended up with every type of weather going. Off to finish off the housework in a minute then I'll be all ready for June. Have a good Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Rainbow at sunset


WOW, that is really beautiful and how about the colour of the sky!! Thanks for sharing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk but after yesterday anything could happen in the rest of the day. Ended up with every type of weather going. Off to finish off the housework in a minute then I'll be all ready for June. Have a good Sunday. xx


Yep, brace yourself!!! Thanks for doing all the housework, it means you won't make me do it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an uncertain - weather-wise - London! It's warm and bright but after all that rain yesterday, I wouldn't be surprised if we got some more shortly!!

DH wants to go shopping, with me now everyone is wearing masks - allegedly - so we are going today, hopefully while everyone else is eating lunch!
I hope to distribute more of the garden soil onto the flower beds and do some knitting. Apart from that, the day is my own!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> WOW, that is really beautiful and how about the colour of the sky!! Thanks for sharing!! xxxx


It was amazing. Enjoy yourself in Norfolk xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds are scurrying in.

Made a apricot and dark chocolate cake yesterday, turned out delicious.

Not doing much today.

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, brace yourself!!! Thanks for doing all the housework, it means you won't make me do it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'm sure I could find something if you want. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It was amazing. Enjoy yourself in Norfolk xx


Thank you dear, I'm sure I will! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds are scurrying in.
> 
> Made a apricot and dark chocolate cake yesterday, turned out delicious.
> 
> Not doing much today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


That _does_ sound delicious, was it a made up recipe or one you found? I'd love a slice of that, thank you!!! Have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure I could find something if you want. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


Nah, I'm good thanks and happy to leave all my housework that needs doing, behind me!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, jus t thought I would see if my eyes are still working, & they seem to be, just! ???????? So I will be doing a catch up of the last two days.
June, I hope your eyes are feeling better! What do they think is wrong?xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). A comfortable beginning to the day that is going up to the 30'sC with humidity.
> Our new covid cases in this province are sitting at 102. Those last 2 are from a mall close to where I work. They were allowed to open last Friday and one of the stores (The Guess store) frequented by younger people had 2 positive cases in their staff. That store has been closed for "deep cleaning" before it can reopen again.
> An announcement about schools opening in September will be made today. Premier Doug Ford has already said he wants the kids in the schools 5 days a week so their parents can go back to work. Teachers are saying the province better provide sanitizers, personal protective equipment and additional cleaning staff to make that work. Usually schools run out of hand soap and paper towels during the first month of school. (They never seem to be able to stock enough to carry then through the month.)
> Our LYS tent knitting was larger last night. They had rounded up 2 additional tents and there was room for 15 of us. Apparently now the list of people who want to knit in the tent has become bigger, so the lottery will continue. (boo) When we were able to knit inside the store, the maximum number of people knitting on Knit Night was 19. Some of the people who were at last night's knitting were not the usual knitters from Knit Night. I suspect that they were people who attended the daytime knitting session when instore knitting was allowed. They are talking about having a gathering on Tuesday morning in the big park by the lake.
> I hurt my tennis elbow again helping to put up the tents. The older tents are harder to put up.
> I was able to pick up the rest of my yarn for my current project. But I had to take out the last section that I did. I ended up 24 stitches short. Can't fudge that. I missed one little line that said to pick up an additional stitch every 4th row. oops.


That is a bad mistake to make, go to the naughty knitters corner! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it will be a bit of entertainment, we can sit in the conservatory and watch them work. Company, knitting and watching others work, think it will be a good week. xxxx





nitz8catz said:


> You will be together yakking and knitting. Of course it will be a good week. The entertainment will be a bonus.


Especially when the workers are not usually seen! ????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Bookmarked that thanks, but I'm not hand sewing. I can blast that through the sewing machine.


We haven't had to wear masks here, at all; but the Eastern States are having to Wear masks, and possibly Adelaide, but not sure about that. I do have a few mask patterns saved, but I also have a couple of secafs Ican use, ifnecessary!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I like our morning chats.:sm24:[/ quote]
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!! Xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I really miss my midnight chats! ????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hope you're not over doing the pot, it can lead to heavier stuff!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


My first thoughts exactly, June! I really wish-I had some, just now! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I do realize and appreciate that we can get an appointment in a week or less. Never realized that other places have to wait a long time for appointments.





London Girl said:


> It's the same here, the down side of not paying for our medical care at the time it is needed! Love the NHS but it is struggling badly after the virus. :sm03: :sm03: xxxx


We have the same problem with our Medicare, but it does mean that those who cannot afford MedicalInsurance, can shell get the Medical Care, when the Systems are not over run with a Pandemic! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ...and that lovely Japanese guy who took a lovely photo of us all.....and the ice wine!!!!


And I am the invisible one, in front of the water plume! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hehehehehehe!!! I don't really need strange men I live with one!! :sm23: xxxx


Hahaha ............ Don't we all ... ... ... well most of us perhaps! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm going through a don't know what to knit phase too but have started on a Nativity set today, something I can leave if I have had enough and stick in a box for later. xx


I'm making a Stand alone Hood, to go with the Striped Jacket I made, that was supposed to be a hoodie; but I got sick of making it, and my brain wouldn't work with me, to make the hood work with the jacket. Thank goodness the recipient GD likes the idea, of a non-attached hood! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It takes a lot to completely kill them, what did he do to it? xx


I need to backtrack a little, to see what a buddleia looks like! I used to have a plant that I called a butterfly plant, because it had lots of little single flowers on long stems, that looked like little butterflies; but I have no idea what the real name of it is! We lost that at the beginning of a very long drought here, quite a few years ago, and I would like to get another one, or more, to plant outside the side windows. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's a horrible soggy day today. Humid and muggy as Alan says. I shan't be going out even though Alan has invited me to go to the workshop with him. Apparently there is a sink full of washing up there. I declined politely, honest.


I can fully imagine just how polite you would have been! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:54 am EDT and 31c 88f.
> Hot and muggy.
> Sister has invited us to spend the day beside the pool, with our own chairs and drinks. We get to use one half of her house for bathroom and changing and they use the other half.
> Have a nice day. I'll be chillin'


I hope you had a wonderful day, just chillin by, and in, the pool ... ... ... I have been freezing my butt off, for the last few days ...... ... ... Come On Summer, what ever it brings me!!!! ????☺???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, just a quick one today. My tums been upset, so I've been in my bed most of the day. It makes me very very tired. Hopefully I'll be back on track tomorrow. Love yawl....x


Oh no, I hope you are feeling better by now Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Hub and mom use to 'trim' things. The berry bush was deleted. I came home to find my rose bushEs just 8 inches of sticks coming out of the ground. I sat on the steps and cried. They kept saying 'they will come back' and they did But they could have been gentler with the cutting. When we put in a tar basketball hoop area I told the men to leave the plants along the fence a foot from the fence but they tarred right to the fence and killed some lovely plants. Son doesn't like the queen Ann's lace patch that appeared near the Light post but I think it's pretty. I think it's considered a weed but I like it.


Hi Polly, you fight for any plant in your yard that you like, and don't let anyone, but you, trim it! I have lost many trees, indiginous to my region, because I let DH "TRIM" them; he didn't leave any of the trees above the ground, but fortunately been to some of the trees thought they had been through a fire, and have new growth sprouting; now all I need to worry about, is that he may have poisoned them, when he did the weeds!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from shopping, not bad, everyone had masks on as security was on the door and they were giving out masks. Left at 4 to go and it was just starting to rain, torrential rain and thunder after that so got a bit soggy now we're home it's stopped. Rest of the day is mine. xxxx


Isn't that always the way it works, especially if the shops are walking distance from your home? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Rainbow at sunset


Beautiful, the Rainbow, as well as theedowns the Sky? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although the clouds are scurrying in.
> 
> Made a apricot and dark chocolate cake yesterday, turned out delicious.
> 
> Not doing much today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


I hope all of you, have a wonderful Sunday! I had a good one, visited DD and family, but missing the other DD and family, I wish they were a little closer!

It is 22:50 his here, and a bit cool, but not too bad. and I have almost caught up with everything, but am not tired enough to go to bed; although DH and Mint are both happily snoring their heads off! Jacki, if you were still needing firewood cut, I could have sent them over to you, and they would have got it done in avery short time! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, jus t thought I would see if my eyes are still working, & they seem to be, just! ???????? So I will be doing a catch up of the last two days.
> June, I hope your eyes are feeling better! What do they think is wrong?xoxoxo


He thinks it might be a slightly crinkled cornea. Trying to treat it with serious eye drops at the moment but I'm pretty sure it will mean a hospital vist and maybe a small op at some point! :sm16: :sm22: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Isn't that always the way it works, especially if the shops are walking distance from your home? xoxoxo


Need to take the car but of course the car park is not covered hence the drenching. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> My first thoughts exactly, June! I really wish-I had some, just now! ???????????? xoxoxo


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Mee too, at least I would have a reason for seeing double then!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I hope all of you, have a wonderful Sunday! I had a good one, visited DD and family, but missing the other DD and family, I wish they were a little closer!
> 
> It is 22:50 his here, and a bit cool, but not too bad. and I have almost caught up with everything, but am not tired enough to go to bed; although DH and Mint are both happily snoring their heads off! Jacki, if you were still needing firewood cut, I could have sent them over to you, and they would have got it done in avery short time! ???????????? xoxoxo


That's way in my past with no return thank goodness. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, just a quick one today. My tums been upset, so I've been in my bed most of the day. It makes me very very tired. Hopefully I'll be back on track tomorrow. Love yawl....x


Mine came out in sympathy. I haven't had an upset tummy in ages. Better today.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Rainbow at sunset


promises, promises.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I can fully imagine just how polite you would have been! ???????????????? xoxoxo


in the best queen's English. Not the Duke of Edinburgh's.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls and happy new week. (Another one). I'm feeling a lot better today. Tum is fine and tiredness not much at all. I went to,Stephens for a couple of hours today, they had a BBQ and I had a sausage and a piece of chicken. I'll see how I cope with those. 

Stephen had gone to the tip this morning and for all he was booked in to a,half hour slot, it took him more than an hour to go there unpack and return home. The men decided they'd have us all on a time but things went wrong. It's understandable, I think most people are trying their hardest to make everyone's life easier but it does get infuriating. It can't be helped. He's looking absolutely fed up! He's booked up to go to Scotland in September scuba diving. This is why his face is like a wet weekend....... He's not getting any diving in. I told him , that our family is coming through this very well (touch wood). Didn't put a smile on his face , so he'll have to get out of it the way he got in it.....I just think he's a bit depressed, but of course that wouldn't happen to him????.hell be fine.

That's all I've got for news today, I have to text Wendy tonight. Love yawl..stay safe


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Oh no, I hope you are feeling better by now Susan! xoxoxo


I am now thankyou Judi


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That _does_ sound delicious, was it a made up recipe or one you found? I'd love a slice of that, thank you!!! Have a good day!! xxxx


Made it up. Made an almond cake today. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very soggy Norfolk, the landscapers are here today so of course it's pouring with rain. They've been and moved all the wood from the side of the house and have disappeared until it clears up a bit and also the skip hasn't come yet. Up early for nothing really but it's only just gone 9 and dinner is ready to go in the oven so having a quick sit down before tackling the kitchen. Have as good a Monday as you can. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from rainy Surrey. Mr. P and I have been converting an old bird box into a bug hotel. Been making use of some of the bamboo he has been cutting down.

Happy Monday everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning Muchachos!! Brightening up here now but heavy rain and thunder earlier this morning, the garden is ecstatic!!!

Have been down to the pharmacy this morning, to get some more eye drops and choose a birthday present from DH. They do some nice jewellery in there so chose a pair of little heart stud earrings.

Absolutely nothing on the agenda this morning, I'm more or less all packed for my trip tomorrow, I've made all the masks I intend to make, about 18 now, nothing more to be done in the garden for now so it will just be a pottering day.

Hope you are all well, safe and sane, have a good one, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

I don't know what the weather is going to do today. The sky is a dull grey out of my study window but the sun is shining from the east.

One of Alan's oldest friends died earlier this year. We were not told as there was no proper funeral, but we have now been asked by the executors to collect all the things he borrowed from Alan. They include all sorts of things including a fair-sized lathe! I asked Alan if we had anything of his and he looked at me as if I was mad. We are never borrowers but our stuff is 'borrowed' all the time. 

My Vetlettes have a meeting tomorrow for the first time in months. We will be in the big hall, socially distanced and if we have teas and coffees and cakes I shall abstain. I'll take my water bottle.


----------



## SaxonLady

I won't say enjoy the trip because I know you will. I am envious.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning Muchachos!! Brightening up here now but heavy rain and thunder earlier this morning, the garden is ecstatic!!!
> 
> Have been down to the pharmacy this morning, to get some more eye drops and choose a birthday present from DH. They do some nice jewellery in there so chose a pair of little heart stud earrings.
> 
> Absolutely nothing on the agenda this morning, I'm more or less all packed for my trip tomorrow, I've made all the masks I intend to make, about 18 now, nothing more to be done in the garden for now so it will just be a pottering day.
> 
> Hope you are all well, safe and sane, have a good one, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I think it might be brightening up here now as well so hopefully might get some action in the garden if the skip ever turns up. Read your post all wrong, read that you chose earrings for DH, thought that a bit strange so re-read it. Ha ha. Got up too early, too quickly this morning so not sure about the sanity bit. This time tomorrow you should nearly be here. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I don't know what the weather is going to do today. The sky is a dull grey out of my study window but the sun is shining from the east.
> 
> One of Alan's oldest friends died earlier this year. We were not told as there was no proper funeral, but we have now been asked by the executors to collect all the things he borrowed from Alan. They include all sorts of things including a fair-sized lathe! I asked Alan if we had anything of his and he looked at me as if I was mad. We are never borrowers but our stuff is 'borrowed' all the time.
> 
> My Vetlettes have a meeting tomorrow for the first time in months. We will be in the big hall, socially distanced and if we have teas and coffees and cakes I shall abstain. I'll take my water bottle.


Ah but what are you putting in your water bottle? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I won't say enjoy the trip because I know you will. I am envious.


Perhaps one day in the not too distant future. xx????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Yippee the skip has arrived. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah but what are you putting in your water bottle? xx :sm15: :sm15:


Not telling


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps one day in the not too distant future. xx????????


I'm smiling. Can you see the beam?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee the skip has arrived. xx


I need one of those. Where is Alan going to put another lathe? Dare I ask?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Not telling


That tells me what I guessed. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm smiling. Can you see the beam?


Yes the sun has come out. xx????


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I need one of those. Where is Alan going to put another lathe? Dare I ask?


Kitchen table???????? xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I won't say enjoy the trip because I know you will. I am envious.


You'll all be with us in spirit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee the skip has arrived. xx


Brilliant! Let the landscaping begin!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Brilliant! Let the landscaping begin!!! xxxx


Yep, they've come back too. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Kitchen table???????? xx


We don't have one. The 6' x 6' dining table is already fully covered. Otherwise that's probably where it would end up while he decided if it was still working properly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> We don't have one. The 6' x 6' dining table is already fully covered. Otherwise that's probably where it would end up while he decided if it was still working properly.


Oh well, the bedroom it will have to be, don't stub your toe when you get up in the night. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh well, the bedroom it will have to be, don't stub your toe when you get up in the night. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Don't be silly.

the lathe would be on the bed.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> the lathe would be on the bed.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: ....and Mr A would probably have his arms around it!!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> the lathe would be on the bed.


Sorry my mistake. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:17 am EDT and 31'C (88'F). Hot, humid, misty and thunderstorms forecast for this afternoon.
First day of vacation and Bella-kitty made it known that I wasn't following the routine and she wanted her breakfast.
Our new covid numbers have been going up since the bars were allowed to open. People do stupid things when alcohol is involved. Childcares are allowed to increase from 5 children to 15 children per group today. Toronto is still not allowed to go to Stage 3. Their numbers are too high because Torontotonians have been going to the area around Toronto that is open and spreading the virus around. One homeowner even had a party of over 200 people even though they are not supposed to have more than 10 people inside their home. Their lawyer is now in court arguing why they shouldn't pay the $100,000 CAD fine.
My sister's pool was lovely. Despite a black fly that wanted to eat us all. They are on a bit of a hill so there was a nice breeze when you left the water. 
My project is getting longer. I still like it, even though it makes my lap warm. The latest part is knit and purl stitches.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I need one of those. Where is Alan going to put another lathe? Dare I ask?


We used to have one of those in the basement of our old house. It worked, but we never used it. Just used to walk around it.
Is the new lathe going to go in the bedroom and have clothes thrown on it?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee the skip has arrived. xx


You ARE having renovations done.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I don't know what the weather is going to do today. The sky is a dull grey out of my study window but the sun is shining from the east.
> 
> One of Alan's oldest friends died earlier this year. We were not told as there was no proper funeral, but we have now been asked by the executors to collect all the things he borrowed from Alan. They include all sorts of things including a fair-sized lathe! I asked Alan if we had anything of his and he looked at me as if I was mad. We are never borrowers but our stuff is 'borrowed' all the time.
> 
> My Vetlettes have a meeting tomorrow for the first time in months. We will be in the big hall, socially distanced and if we have teas and coffees and cakes I shall abstain. I'll take my water bottle.


If my family ever returned all my stuff that mum has loaned out to them, I wouldn't know where to put it either. The only thing I've ever borrowed was my sister's second car when I was between cars.
That is probably safer to take your own drinks. When we go to my sister's, we take a cooler with our drinks and snacks in it. When I leave all the bottles and snack bags go back in the cooler to be disposed of at home. That way my sister and brother never have to touch something that we have brought. We also bring our own camp chairs. 
Enjoy your meeting. I'm sure you'll have lots to talk about.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Muchachos!! Brightening up here now but heavy rain and thunder earlier this morning, the garden is ecstatic!!!
> 
> Have been down to the pharmacy this morning, to get some more eye drops and choose a birthday present from DH. They do some nice jewellery in there so chose a pair of little heart stud earrings.
> 
> Absolutely nothing on the agenda this morning, I'm more or less all packed for my trip tomorrow, I've made all the masks I intend to make, about 18 now, nothing more to be done in the garden for now so it will just be a pottering day.
> 
> Hope you are all well, safe and sane, have a good one, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That usually works better if you buy your own gift (with their money, of course). Then you get the right thing.
Have a good pottering day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Ice cream sales are up 26%. Sales of deodorant are down by the same amount. (eww)
I would like normal temperatures for a period of more than 2 days this summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Mr. P and I have been converting an old bird box into a bug hotel. Been making use of some of the bamboo he has been cutting down.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xx


Happy Monday.
What's a bug hotel? What bugs are you trying to shelter/encourage.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very soggy Norfolk, the landscapers are here today so of course it's pouring with rain. They've been and moved all the wood from the side of the house and have disappeared until it clears up a bit and also the skip hasn't come yet. Up early for nothing really but it's only just gone 9 and dinner is ready to go in the oven so having a quick sit down before tackling the kitchen. Have as good a Monday as you can. xx


Of course it rained. 
I hope the rain lets up soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Made it up. Made an almond cake today. Xx


Yummy. I still haven't baked anything except microwave mug cake. With chocolate ice cream on top.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls and happy new week. (Another one). I'm feeling a lot better today. Tum is fine and tiredness not much at all. I went to,Stephens for a couple of hours today, they had a BBQ and I had a sausage and a piece of chicken. I'll see how I cope with those.
> 
> Stephen had gone to the tip this morning and for all he was booked in to a,half hour slot, it took him more than an hour to go there unpack and return home. The men decided they'd have us all on a time but things went wrong. It's understandable, I think most people are trying their hardest to make everyone's life easier but it does get infuriating. It can't be helped. He's looking absolutely fed up! He's booked up to go to Scotland in September scuba diving. This is why his face is like a wet weekend....... He's not getting any diving in. I told him , that our family is coming through this very well (touch wood). Didn't put a smile on his face , so he'll have to get out of it the way he got in it.....I just think he's a bit depressed, but of course that wouldn't happen to him????.hell be fine.
> 
> That's all I've got for news today, I have to text Wendy tonight. Love yawl..stay safe


On an "iffy" tummy, I would have passed on the sausage. When I have an iffy tummy, I have to pass on anything with garlic or onion, or I will regret it later.
I had a barbeque last night too, but we just had the last of the prime burgers. Nice and thick and juicy.
Our Canadian Tire store never got the online order and go to the store to pick up thing right. They still ended up with huge lines in their parking lot. Now that they are open, you can't find an employee anywhere except at the tills.
Could he not call a friend and they go diving together, just with the two of them, (socially distanced, of course) It may not be Scotland, but he'll still be able to dive, if that is what he is missing.
Mum and a couple other friends had a great time when they went photoshooting in one of the waterfront parks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good to know. I'm still human. Haven't had that check for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> He thinks it might be a slightly crinkled cornea. Trying to treat it with serious eye drops at the moment but I'm pretty sure it will mean a hospital vist and maybe a small op at some point! :sm16: :sm22: :sm26: xxxx


Ouch. I hope the drops work well for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, you fight for any plant in your yard that you like, and don't let anyone, but you, trim it! I have lost many trees, indiginous to my region, because I let DH "TRIM" them; he didn't leave any of the trees above the ground, but fortunately been to some of the trees thought they had been through a fire, and have new growth sprouting; now all I need to worry about, is that he may have poisoned them, when he did the weeds!????????????


Maybe DH should be escorted when he is in the yard?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope you had a wonderful day, just chillin by, and in, the pool ... ... ... I have been freezing my butt off, for the last few days ...... ... ... Come On Summer, what ever it brings me!!!! ????☺???????? xoxoxo


One nice thing about being cool, you can pile on all the lovely cardigans and pullovers and blankets that you have created. When you're hot, not much you can do, except get wet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I'm making a Stand alone Hood, to go with the Striped Jacket I made, that was supposed to be a hoodie; but I got sick of making it, and my brain wouldn't work with me, to make the hood work with the jacket. Thank goodness the recipient GD likes the idea, of a non-attached hood! ????????


That would work well here in the winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have the same problem with our Medicare, but it does mean that those who cannot afford MedicalInsurance, can shell get the Medical Care, when the Systems are not over run with a Pandemic! ????????????????


I've heard that the nasal test for covid costs between $100 to $200 USD and the anti-body test is anywhere between $35 to $300 (not sure why there is such a range). But that could explain why testing is not more widespread. Our nasal test is paid for by Health Canada, but after seeing the length of the swabs, a lot of people are opting not to get a test that scrapes the back of their sinuses. I don't know of any place around here that is offering the anti-body test, even though a lot of the anti-body test units were created in Ottawa, here in Ontario.
The experts are saying that untested cases could be 6 times to 100 times higher than the reported cases. That's scary.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> My first thoughts exactly, June! I really wish-I had some, just now! ???????????? xoxoxo


Our Fluffy-cat is still getting his CBD. After months of steady improvement, he hurt himself again when mum let him jump off a chair, instead of taking him off. His hip is hurting him again. And he was hopping about, playing, like he was back to normal, just a couple of days ago.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We haven't had to wear masks here, at all; but the Eastern States are having to Wear masks, and possibly Adelaide, but not sure about that. I do have a few mask patterns saved, but I also have a couple of secafs Ican use, ifnecessary!


I've seen a lot of people with bandanas too. They just keep them tied around their necks until they need to go into a building then they pick them up to cover their nose and mouth. Before the pandemic (BP?), they would have been looked at quite suspiciously, like they were going to create trouble in the store, now it's normal. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is a bad mistake to make, go to the naughty knitters corner! ???????????? xoxoxo


I did my penance, I ripped it all out and reknit with the correct number of stitches this time.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Mum is washing the floor around me and I don't know what she has in the water, but it is making me sneeze.
Everyone have a great day. Stay safe.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:17 am EDT and 31'C (88'F). Hot, humid, misty and thunderstorms forecast for this afternoon.
> First day of vacation and Bella-kitty made it known that I wasn't following the routine and she wanted her breakfast.
> Our new covid numbers have been going up since the bars were allowed to open. People do stupid things when alcohol is involved. Childcares are allowed to increase from 5 children to 15 children per group today. Toronto is still not allowed to go to Stage 3. Their numbers are too high because Torontotonians have been going to the area around Toronto that is open and spreading the virus around. One homeowner even had a party of over 200 people even though they are not supposed to have more than 10 people inside their home. Their lawyer is now in court arguing why they shouldn't pay the $100,000 CAD fine.
> My sister's pool was lovely. Despite a black fly that wanted to eat us all. They are on a bit of a hill so there was a nice breeze when you left the water.
> My project is getting longer. I still like it, even though it makes my lap warm. The latest part is knit and purl stitches.


Looking good, Mav. There are a lot of people out there being really stupid.

I just got back from my walk. Felt good to get out and stretch my legs. Not much planned for today, so will take it as it comes. I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have one of those in the basement of our old house. It worked, but we never used it. Just used to walk around it.
> Is the new lathe going to go in the bedroom and have clothes thrown on it?


NO

He can find room for it in one of the lock-ups. NOT mine.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Of course it rained.
> I hope the rain lets up soon.


It made up its mind to rain here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Of course it rained.
> I hope the rain lets up soon.


They got a couple of hours in until the heavens opened again, then they gave up, don't blame them. Will be back 7.30 a.m. tomorrow, whatever time that is. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls it windy and rainy but 14C so that's not to be sniffed at. When I got up this morning I felt quite good, in fact it's the best I've felt for a while. Not quite so tired. I had some flowers for Albert but it was raining so very hard I decided to keep them under his photo at home. Never mind, I got to Wendy's and I was there nearly two hours and had good chat and enjoyed ourselves. We find all sorts to talk about. She's in a bad way today. This arthritis of hers was bad today. She was using jims walker this morning. Bless. There's no way we could go anywhere with her like this. I'm getting her to think she might need to see the dr again.

My Tum is a lot better today and seem to be back to proper food.

Londy...I hope you have had a safe journey and you and Jackie have a lovely break. I think we all are feeling like one, I'm glad I'm not in Spain. 

That's all I've got for you, so I love yawl and I'll catchup


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:17 am EDT and 31'C (88'F). Hot, humid, misty and thunderstorms forecast for this afternoon.
> First day of vacation and Bella-kitty made it known that I wasn't following the routine and she wanted her breakfast.
> Our new covid numbers have been going up since the bars were allowed to open. People do stupid things when alcohol is involved. Childcares are allowed to increase from 5 children to 15 children per group today. Toronto is still not allowed to go to Stage 3. Their numbers are too high because Torontotonians have been going to the area around Toronto that is open and spreading the virus around. One homeowner even had a party of over 200 people even though they are not supposed to have more than 10 people inside their home. Their lawyer is now in court arguing why they shouldn't pay the $100,000 CAD fine.
> My sister's pool was lovely. Despite a black fly that wanted to eat us all. They are on a bit of a hill so there was a nice breeze when you left the water.
> My project is getting longer. I still like it, even though it makes my lap warm. The latest part is knit and purl stitches.


That's a really interesting-looking pattern, what is it again? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Ice cream sales are up 26%. Sales of deodorant are down by the same amount. (eww)
> I would like normal temperatures for a period of more than 2 days this summer.


I would expect ice cream sales to go up but I would expect deodorant sales to go up as well in this hot weather, how bizarre!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Ouch. I hope the drops work well for you.


Thanks, me too!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls it windy and rainy but 14C so that's not to be sniffed at. When I got up this morning I felt quite good, in fact it's the best I've felt for a while. Not quite so tired. I had some flowers for Albert but it was raining so very hard I decided to keep them under his photo at home. Never mind, I got to Wendy's and I was there nearly two hours and had good chat and enjoyed ourselves. We find all sorts to talk about. She's in a bad way today. This arthritis of hers was bad today. She was using jims walker this morning. Bless. There's no way we could go anywhere with her like this. I'm getting her to think she might need to see the dr again.
> 
> My Tum is a lot better today and seem to be back to proper food.
> 
> Londy...I hope you have had a safe journey and you and Jackie have a lovely break. I think we all are feeling like one, I'm glad I'm not in Spain.
> 
> That's all I've got for you, so I love yawl and I'll catchup


Not going until tomorrow but thanks Susan! Glad your tum is ok now and that you are feeling more like yourself! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Woody is on the road to recovery, it only took a year and $1000 to figure out... he's allergic to RICE. 
I have changed him to a rabbit diet, pate and kibble. While on Prednisolone he developed a secondary skin infection and a common cat cold, as the feline herpes virus was awakened. The vet put him on Lysine that can be found in health food stores or pharmacy, it treats herpes cold sores. In less than a week he stopped sneezing.

It was quite by accident that I discovered it was rice. My other cat eats a tinned turkey pate, and the pet food outlet accidentally sent Turkey and Rice.. which started her scratching and chewing. The old kibble they were both on had rice in it too. Since he's been rice free, his diarrhea and vomiting have stopped completely. He's back to his old self.. pushy and running the house! Cats don't eat rice, so ready your labels... a lot of the pet food now is full of fillers. You get what you pay for.

https://wagwalking.com/cat/condition/rice-allergy?fbclid=IwAR3-omOuAQXVdA6RKlxh4hiFdoEswtBtzcaxIdoasoVpP3kKx7_N--rwJ80


----------



## Islander

Man it was hot today... 35 degrees! It brought out the Covid Camper's in droves... :sm14:


----------



## Islander

Someone is hoarding Dawn Blue dishsoap... haven't been able to buy any for months. Lysol wipes are not heard of anymore either. Cases are starting to go up as were expected.. fingers continue to be pointed at young adults. Haida Gwaii which is a totally isolated area now has 14 new cases.. no Dr's or hospitals up there, so it's scary.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> He thinks it might be a slightly crinkled cornea. Trying to treat it with serious eye drops at the moment but I'm pretty sure it will mean a hospital vist and maybe a small op at some point! :sm16: :sm22: :sm26: xxxx


Well I hope it is fixable, and you have no more problems, once the treatment is finished. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Hi Judi, hope you are doing ok! I'm heading for bed and you're just having supper... so it goes across the pond! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hi Judi, hope you are doing ok! I'm heading for bed and you're just having supper... so it goes across the pond! xoxoxo


Thanks Trish, I'm doing ok: and waiting patiently for my Cateract op! I will be very happy once that has been completed, and I can see clearly again!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Woody is on the road to recovery, it only took a year and $1000 to figure out... he's allergic to RICE.
> I have changed him to a rabbit diet, pate and kibble. While on Prednisolone he developed a secondary skin infection and a common cat cold, as the feline herpes virus was awakened. The vet put him on Lysine that can be found in health food stores or pharmacy, it treats herpes cold sores. In less than a week he stopped sneezing.
> 
> It was quite by accident that I discovered it was rice. My other cat eats a tinned turkey pate, and the pet food outlet accidentally sent Turkey and Rice.. which started her scratching and chewing. The old kibble they were both on had rice in it too. Since he's been rice free, his diarrhea and vomiting have stopped completely. He's back to his old self.. pushy and running the house! Cats don't eat rice, so ready your labels... a lot of the pet food now is full of fillers. You get what you pay for.
> 
> https://wagwalking.com/cat/condition/rice-allergy?fbclid=IwAR3-omOuAQXVdA6RKlxh4hiFdoEswtBtzcaxIdoasoVpP3kKx7_N--rwJ80


He really looks full of energy there. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Someone is hoarding Dawn Blue dishsoap... haven't been able to buy any for months. Lysol wipes are not heard of anymore either. Cases are starting to go up as were expected.. fingers continue to be pointed at young adults. Haida Gwaii which is a totally isolated area now has 14 new cases.. no Dr's or hospitals up there, so it's scary.


Yes, everywhere is relaxing restrictions and getting more cases, I'll just keep out the way for now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny (at the moment) but windy Norfolk. Just been doing last minute odds and sods now waiting impatiently for June to arrive, hopefully she's well on her way. Got 3 men wandering round the garden one semi-naked, what a welcome. Have a good day, I certainly intend to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday.
> What's a bug hotel? What bugs are you trying to shelter/encourage.


I'll post a photo when it is finished. It's for solitary bees, leaf cutter beads and other bugs, sowhere dry and sheltered to overwinter. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I spent yesterday catching up on our family history research. It's been a few years since we had done any. Lots more records are available now.

Might be a gardening day today.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Thanks Trish, I'm doing ok: and waiting patiently for my Cateract op! I will be very happy once that has been completed, and I can see clearly again!???? xoxoxo


Fingers crossed for the best outcomes. Is the surgery scheduled? I've been only skimming along and probably missed it.

Knee is so much better, but I can tell it's still not completely healed as I feel twinges when I pivot. Shoulder is still a problem; Dr. says nerve pain is hard to treat. I remember My Dr. Prescribing Valium for the same pain maybe 50 years ago and it worked quickly. I wonder what this new Dr. will think if I mention it.

Still no word on x-ray results so I'll be on the phone with them today.

It sure is quiet with just the two of us here. DD wanted to come back with DGS in August, but I said no (DH always makes me be the bad guy). I had visions of them being here for awhile. They have decided on home e-learning for the first semester and another Mom is going to be the neighborhood school monitor for their group of kids.

Interesting times.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers crossed for the best outcomes. Is the surgery scheduled? I've been only skimming along and probably missed it.
> 
> Knee is so much better, but I can tell it's still not completely healed as I feel twinges when I pivot. Shoulder is still a problem; Dr. says nerve pain is hard to treat. I remember My Dr. Prescribing Valium for the same pain maybe 50 years ago and it worked quickly. I wonder what this new Dr. will think if I mention it.
> 
> Still no word on x-ray results so I'll be on the phone with them today.
> 
> It sure is quiet with just the two of us here. DD wanted to come back with DGS in August
> , but I said no (DH always makes me be the bad guy). I had visions of them being here for awhile. They have decided on home e-learning for the first semester and another Mom is going to be the neighborhood school monitor for their group of kids.
> 
> Interesting times.


Sorry your knee is still troubling you. I know what it's like. The knee I gad fixed is not good and the other one gas come out in sympathy! Still more time for craft. I think schooling is gojng to be a lit different from now on. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bug hotel finished and in place. X


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Bug hotel finished and in place. X


That's really interesting, Josephine! Well done. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Just got back from my walk. Was out about 50 minutes. Feels good to get moving early in the morning. The walk has a lot of hills to deal with, so it's that much better! We've got lovely weather here today -- mid to upper 70sF. Got up to about 90F yesterday, which was way too warm. Going to go have a social visit with a couple of friends this afternoon. Went over to DS's godmother's house yesterday afternoon to help her out with a project. Nice to see her. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I've heard that the nasal test for covid costs between $100 to $200 USD and the anti-body test is anywhere between $35 to $300 (not sure why there is such a range). But that could explain why testing is not more widespread. Our nasal test is paid for by Health Canada, but after seeing the length of the swabs, a lot of people are opting not to get a test that scrapes the back of their sinuses. I don't know of any place around here that is offering the anti-body test, even though a lot of the anti-body test units were created in Ottawa, here in Ontario.
> The experts are saying that untested cases could be 6 times to 100 times higher than the reported cases. That's scary.


There are very many Free testing sites set up all around. I do not understand why people without symptoms expose themselves to others who have symptoms at the testing sites. The sites are drive through. A negative test is only good at the time it is taken. You may be positive an hour after the test is taken. Guess some people would be happy to be tested every day.


----------



## jinx

Hope The CBD helps Fluffy recover quickly. My pot is CBD also. Which is not really pot. Wondering if my blurry vision is caused by the CBD. I searched the internet and ask doctor but got no information about eye and CBD. So many of us are having eye issues at this time.


nitz8catz said:


> Our Fluffy-cat is still getting his CBD. After months of steady improvement, he hurt himself again when mum let him jump off a chair, instead of taking him off. His hip is hurting him again. And he was hopping about, playing, like he was back to normal, just a couple of days ago.


----------



## jinx

Daughter works at a bank. When okaying a Loan she needs to see a picture ID. The customer is wearing a mask and sunglasses. Customer also has a different hair style and color as salons were closed. Interesting to see a banK full of people wearing masks.


nitz8catz said:


> I've seen a lot of people with bandanas too. They just keep them tied around their necks until they need to go into a building then they pick them up to cover their nose and mouth. Before the pandemic (BP?), they would have been looked at quite suspiciously, like they were going to create trouble in the store, now it's normal. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

So glad you cat is feeling so mu h better. I bought the new blue Dawn foamy spray it works fantastic. Guess I will get an extra one for when our stores run out. Guess that is why there are shortages because people stock pile a case or two of items.


Islander said:


> Someone is hoarding Dawn Blue dishsoap... haven't been able to buy any for months. Lysol wipes are not heard of anymore either. Cases are starting to go up as were expected.. fingers continue to be pointed at young adults. Haida Gwaii which is a totally isolated area now has 14 new cases.. no Dr's or hospitals up there, so it's scary.


----------



## jinx

Happy taco Tuesday!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I spent yesterday catching up on our family history research. It's been a few years since we had done any. Lots more records are available now.
> 
> Might be a gardening day today.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I thought it was going to be nice today according to BBC weather app. It's been very windy and dry 14C. But I got all my washing dry.

June I got mixed up. You should be at jackies now, and hopefully your slippers on and your knitting out, Jackie also. And I bet Jackie makes a nice meal for you. Not like when you come here, it's only B and B here! Anyway enjoy yourselves.

Next door have family up for a week. Well, Karen didn't feel like going to the beach today in her chair so they asked if I fancied a chat with her and a drink of choc. So, at the finish I didn't make a drink because I'm afraid to go in as yet. But we had a great chat through the open window.

Tomorrow is a day for me up til now. It's johns birthday tomorrow so Marg and John are going out. Then they are all going out next door, so I'll be able to have a nice Palmer and sudoku. God, I'm boring. 

That's all the news, love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I'll post a photo when it is finished. It's for solitary bees, leaf cutter beads and other bugs, sowhere dry and sheltered to overwinter. Xx


They have my air vent to the bathroom and I want rid.....sorry


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all from a gloriously sunny Norfolk!! Had a bit of a game getting here, the sat nav lady decided to take me on a long tour of the fens!!

The Bunnies are hopping about in the field, we've done lots of knit and natter and I can smell dinner cooking, all is right with the world!!

The garden guys have been working hard, they couldn't do much else while we were watching them from the comfort of the conservatory!! It's a big job and I won't see it finished whole I'm here but maybe next time! 

Have a good one, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Woody is on the road to recovery, it only took a year and $1000 to figure out... he's allergic to RICE.
> I have changed him to a rabbit diet, pate and kibble. While on Prednisolone he developed a secondary skin infection and a common cat cold, as the feline herpes virus was awakened. The vet put him on Lysine that can be found in health food stores or pharmacy, it treats herpes cold sores. In less than a week he stopped sneezing.
> 
> It was quite by accident that I discovered it was rice. My other cat eats a tinned turkey pate, and the pet food outlet accidentally sent Turkey and Rice.. which started her scratching and chewing. The old kibble they were both on had rice in it too. Since he's been rice free, his diarrhea and vomiting have stopped completely. He's back to his old self.. pushy and running the house! Cats don't eat rice, so ready your labels... a lot of the pet food now is full of fillers. You get what you pay for.
> 
> https://wagwalking.com/cat/condition/rice-allergy?fbclid=IwAR3-omOuAQXVdA6RKlxh4hiFdoEswtBtzcaxIdoasoVpP3kKx7_N--rwJ80


Wow, that's brilliant, easy to fix now you know! Sorry you paid out so much for nothing :sm16: :sm25: :sm09: xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well I hope it is fixable, and you have no more problems, once the treatment is finished. xoxoxo


Thanks Judi!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers crossed for the best outcomes. Is the surgery scheduled? I've been only skimming along and probably missed it.
> 
> Knee is so much better, but I can tell it's still not completely healed as I feel twinges when I pivot. Shoulder is still a problem; Dr. says nerve pain is hard to treat. I remember My Dr. Prescribing Valium for the same pain maybe 50 years ago and it worked quickly. I wonder what this new Dr. will think if I mention it.
> 
> Still no word on x-ray results so I'll be on the phone with them today.
> 
> It sure is quiet with just the two of us here. DD wanted to come back with DGS in August, but I said no (DH always makes me be the bad guy). I had visions of them being here for awhile. They have decided on home e-learning for the first semester and another Mom is going to be the neighborhood school monitor for their group of kids.
> 
> Interesting times.


Knees are funny things, mine just decides to 'go' for no reason and will ground me for days, then it's perfectly OK the next day. 8 have tried to learn what it doesn't like and pivoting is a definite no-no!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from a gloriously sunny Norfolk!! Had a bit of a game getting here, the sat nav lady decided to take me on a long tour of the fens!!
> 
> The Bunnies are hopping about in the field, we've done lots of knit and natter and I can smell dinner cooking, all is right with the world!!
> 
> The garden guys have been working hard, they couldn't do much else while we were watching them from the comfort of the conservatory!! It's a big job and I won't see it finished whole I'm here but maybe next time!
> 
> Have a good one, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love xxxxx


Glad you made it safely. I know I don't need to say it, but have a great time with Jacky. Love and hugs to you both. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Knees are funny things, mine just decides to 'go' for no reason and will ground me for days, then it's perfectly OK the next day. 8 have tried to learn what it doesn't like and pivoting is a definite no-no!! Xxxx ❤


It's amazing the amount of pivoting that a person does in the course of the day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That's really interesting, Josephine! Well done. xxxooo


With Mr Ps supervision I was allowed to use a saw and drill so it is nearly all my own work. I made the bird box at WI a few tears sgo. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> They have my air vent to the bathroom and I want rid.....sorry


I agree with you wasps are not nice and if I am bitten by one I have a bad reaction.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from a gloriously sunny Norfolk!! Had a bit of a game getting here, the sat nav lady decided to take me on a long tour of the fens!!
> 
> The Bunnies are hopping about in the field, we've done lots of knit and natter and I can smell dinner cooking, all is right with the world!!
> 
> The garden guys have been working hard, they couldn't do much else while we were watching them from the comfort of the conservatory!! It's a big job and I won't see it finished whole I'm here but maybe next time!
> 
> Have a good one, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love xxxxx


Glad you arrived safely albeit somewhat circuitously. You two have a great time. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> With Mr Ps supervision I was allowed to use a saw and drill so it is nearly all my own work. I made the bird box at WI a few tears sgo. Xx


Good for you. I turned out great! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it safely. I know I don't need to say it, but have a great time with Jacky. Love and hugs to you both. :sm01: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, love and hugs back at you!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It's amazing the amount of pivoting that a person does in the course of the day.


Well don't!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you arrived safely albeit somewhat circuitously. You two have a great time. Xx


Thanks Josephine!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hope The CBD helps Fluffy recover quickly. My pot is CBD also. Which is not really pot. Wondering if my blurry vision is caused by the CBD. I searched the internet and ask doctor but got no information about eye and CBD. So many of us are having eye issues at this time.


Yes we are dear and I hope we are all over it very soon, its so annoying!!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

All fed and watered now, DH in bath and June and I back in the conservatory, don't think we've stopped talking yet. It's lovely and quiet now the gardeners have gone. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> All fed and watered now, DH in bath and June and I back in the conservatory, don't think we've stopped talking yet. It's lovely and quiet now the gardeners have gone. xx


Enjoy!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> All fed and watered now, DH in bath and June and I back in the conservatory, don't think we've stopped talking yet. It's lovely and quiet now the gardeners have gone. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Looks like being a lovely day.

Happy Wednesday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a lovely sunny Norfolk! I'm sitting in the conservatory trying to decypher the tattoos on one of the worker guy's back, possibly angel and devil but pretty hideous whatever they are! I am being treated like royalty and being well spoilt!
Have a good one everybody, lots o
of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all and guess what it's sunny here as well. Gardeners just unearthed a wasp nest so that part of the garden is now a no-go area, pest destroyer coming later this afternoon. Not a lot planned for today will see how it goes. Just chilling at the moment and of course talking. Have a good day, we certainly will. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:15 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). It is raining again. It rained and thundered yesterday. The hydro went out in the morning. Mum had me doing household chores since I wasn't working anyway.
I'm disappointed with our covid reporting. After weeks of Toronto reporting new cases in the fiftys, yesterday they reported only 6 cases. And I suspect that is because they want to go to stage 3. I don't like manipulation of the numbers and that is exactly what this looked like.
My smartwatch that I damaged, is not holding a charge so I suspect I will need to send it in for repairs, sooner rather than later. I do have a cheaper smaller watch to use while this one is repaired. Unfortunately, it is not so smart.
Mum and I am going to Peterborough to go to Costco. It will be the first time since the pandemic. The things I want are not available on their website anymore and their delivery takes 1 month now. So we are braving Peterborough. Peterborough has had no new cases for more than 20 days. 
We'll be going to sister's tomorrow. Her friends from Toronto backed out since Toronto is probably going to stage 3 on Friday and they wanted to party in Toronto. So we will be going in their place. They are going to have steaks on the barbeque and we'll eat on the patio. Sounds great to me.
My project is going well. I don't have a new picture. It's the Nakia's Infinity wrap from the Black Panther movie. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nakias-infinity-scarf-hk-version. I've been having lots of fun with this one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all and guess what it's sunny here as well. Gardeners just unearthed a wasp nest so that part of the garden is now a no-go area, pest destroyer coming later this afternoon. Not a lot planned for today will see how it goes. Just chilling at the moment and of course talking. Have a good day, we certainly will. xx


HAve to watch for those ground wasps. 
I hope you are rid of them soon.
Have a great day together.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a lovely sunny Norfolk! I'm sitting in the conservatory trying to decypher the tattoos on one of the worker guy's back, possibly angel and devil but pretty hideous whatever they are! I am being treated like royalty and being well spoilt!
> Have a good one everybody, lots o
> of love xxxxxxxxxx


You deserve to be spoilt.
That doesn't sound like a very artistic tattoo. 
Have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Looks like being a lovely day.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xx


Happy Wednesday.
Enjoy your nice day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> All fed and watered now, DH in bath and June and I back in the conservatory, don't think we've stopped talking yet. It's lovely and quiet now the gardeners have gone. xx


You've been storing it up for a long time. Of course it is going to take a few days to get all that stored up talking out. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> With Mr Ps supervision I was allowed to use a saw and drill so it is nearly all my own work. I made the bird box at WI a few tears sgo. Xx


I'm glad that you kept all your fingers. Well done.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from a gloriously sunny Norfolk!! Had a bit of a game getting here, the sat nav lady decided to take me on a long tour of the fens!!
> 
> The Bunnies are hopping about in the field, we've done lots of knit and natter and I can smell dinner cooking, all is right with the world!!
> 
> The garden guys have been working hard, they couldn't do much else while we were watching them from the comfort of the conservatory!! It's a big job and I won't see it finished whole I'm here but maybe next time!
> 
> Have a good one, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love xxxxx


You didn't tell sat nav lady that you wanted the "scenic route", did you?
It's amazing how much more work gets done while they are watched.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> They have my air vent to the bathroom and I want rid.....sorry


Our houses are not the proper place for their homes. We have black dauber wasps who keep putting their baby tunnels around our windows.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I thought it was going to be nice today according to BBC weather app. It's been very windy and dry 14C. But I got all my washing dry.
> 
> June I got mixed up. You should be at jackies now, and hopefully your slippers on and your knitting out, Jackie also. And I bet Jackie makes a nice meal for you. Not like when you come here, it's only B and B here! Anyway enjoy yourselves.
> 
> Next door have family up for a week. Well, Karen didn't feel like going to the beach today in her chair so they asked if I fancied a chat with her and a drink of choc. So, at the finish I didn't make a drink because I'm afraid to go in as yet. But we had a great chat through the open window.
> 
> Tomorrow is a day for me up til now. It's johns birthday tomorrow so Marg and John are going out. Then they are all going out next door, so I'll be able to have a nice Palmer and sudoku. God, I'm boring.
> 
> That's all the news, love yawl. Xxx


Not boring. Because I would be boring too.
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy taco Tuesday!


I'm afraid I didn't have Tacos. But I did cook an outside round roast from frozen in my instant pot. It was so tender and yummy. Although I had put a seasoned oil on it and the oil had thyme in it, which was a little unusual taste, but not bad.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> So glad you cat is feeling so mu h better. I bought the new blue Dawn foamy spray it works fantastic. Guess I will get an extra one for when our stores run out. Guess that is why there are shortages because people stock pile a case or two of items.


I'm sorry. I have 6 of those blue Dawn soaps. Costco sells them in sets of 3 and I bought another one not realizing that I already had one in the basement.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Daughter works at a bank. When okaying a Loan she needs to see a picture ID. The customer is wearing a mask and sunglasses. Customer also has a different hair style and color as salons were closed. Interesting to see a banK full of people wearing masks.


Yeah. That used to be a problem with masks and banks. :sm01: 
Good luck to your daughter.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hope The CBD helps Fluffy recover quickly. My pot is CBD also. Which is not really pot. Wondering if my blurry vision is caused by the CBD. I searched the internet and ask doctor but got no information about eye and CBD. So many of us are having eye issues at this time.


CBD can increase the pressure in the eye. Have you had your eye pressure checked in the past year?
I caught Fluffy up on one of the chairs twice yesterday so I think he is feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> There are very many Free testing sites set up all around. I do not understand why people without symptoms expose themselves to others who have symptoms at the testing sites. The sites are drive through. A negative test is only good at the time it is taken. You may be positive an hour after the test is taken. Guess some people would be happy to be tested every day.


In our area the testing facility is inside the hospital in Cobourg. So people with covid-like symptoms are exposing people with broken bones, possible heart attacks while they wait in the waiting room for their test. Tell me that isn't stupid.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Woody is on the road to recovery, it only took a year and $1000 to figure out... he's allergic to RICE.
> I have changed him to a rabbit diet, pate and kibble. While on Prednisolone he developed a secondary skin infection and a common cat cold, as the feline herpes virus was awakened. The vet put him on Lysine that can be found in health food stores or pharmacy, it treats herpes cold sores. In less than a week he stopped sneezing.
> 
> It was quite by accident that I discovered it was rice. My other cat eats a tinned turkey pate, and the pet food outlet accidentally sent Turkey and Rice.. which started her scratching and chewing. The old kibble they were both on had rice in it too. Since he's been rice free, his diarrhea and vomiting have stopped completely. He's back to his old self.. pushy and running the house! Cats don't eat rice, so ready your labels... a lot of the pet food now is full of fillers. You get what you pay for.
> 
> https://wagwalking.com/cat/condition/rice-allergy?fbclid=IwAR3-omOuAQXVdA6RKlxh4hiFdoEswtBtzcaxIdoasoVpP3kKx7_N--rwJ80


I'm glad that Woody is better.
Bella is allergic to tuna, and most cat food has tuna in it, so I check ingredients all the time. Lucky for me, she is happy with one brand and one flavour for her entire life.
I keep checking to make sure that they don't change the ingredients.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get ready for Costco now.
Everyone have a great day,.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> HAve to watch for those ground wasps.
> I hope you are rid of them soon.
> Have a great day together.


Destroyer has been, hopefully they will all be dead in the morning. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:15 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). It is raining again. It rained and thundered yesterday. The hydro went out in the morning. Mum had me doing household chores since I wasn't working anyway.
> I'm disappointed with our covid reporting. After weeks of Toronto reporting new cases in the fiftys, yesterday they reported only 6 cases. And I suspect that is because they want to go to stage 3. I don't like manipulation of the numbers and that is exactly what this looked like.
> My smartwatch that I damaged, is not holding a charge so I suspect I will need to send it in for repairs, sooner rather than later. I do have a cheaper smaller watch to use while this one is repaired. Unfortunately, it is not so smart.
> Mum and I am going to Peterborough to go to Costco. It will be the first time since the pandemic. The things I want are not available on their website anymore and their delivery takes 1 month now. So we are braving Peterborough. Peterborough has had no new cases for more than 20 days.
> We'll be going to sister's tomorrow. Her friends from Toronto backed out since Toronto is probably going to stage 3 on Friday and they wanted to party in Toronto. So we will be going in their place. They are going to have steaks on the barbeque and we'll eat on the patio. Sounds great to me.
> My project is going well. I don't have a new picture. It's the Nakia's Infinity wrap from the Black Panther movie. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nakias-infinity-scarf-hk-version. I've been having lots of fun with this one.


That sounds good to me too and I love the wrap!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You deserve to be spoilt.
> That doesn't sound like a very artistic tattoo.
> Have a great day.


Thank Mav I think so too! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I have my own pet sloth now, thanks to Jacky! His name is Monty!! ð Xxxx


----------



## jinx

We did not have tacos but we did have a Mexican dish. I have been buying a lot of spices lately. The new one for yesterday was cilantro. I did not really taste it. Many dishes call for it parsley is suppose to be similar.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm afraid I didn't have Tacos. But I did cook an outside round roast from frozen in my instant pot. It was so tender and yummy. Although I had put a seasoned oil on it and the oil had thyme in it, which was a little unusual taste, but not bad.


----------



## jinx

Is it the poweR foam? To me that works even better than the regular blue dawn.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry. I have 6 of those blue Dawn soaps. Costco sells them in sets of 3 and I bought another one not realizing that I already had one in the basement.


----------



## jinx

Sorry, I am not able to tell you that. I thought the drive-through testing was a bit ridiculous for Asymptomatic people. quote=nitz8catz]In our area the testing facility is inside the hospital in Cobourg. So people with covid-like symptoms are exposing people with broken bones, possible heart attacks while they wait in the waiting room for their test. Tell me that isn't stupid.[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Oh my goodness, that is the cutest sloth I have ever seen. Good job Jacky.


London Girl said:


> I have my own pet sloth now, thanks to Jacky! His name is Monty!! ð Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have my own pet sloth now, thanks to Jacky! His name is Monty!! Ã°ÂÂÂ Xxxx


June with her new baby. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, 14C sunny and a breezy day. Today didn't go to plan. I'm not complaining at all. (Makes a change I hear you say????) my plan was to have my lunch then go in the bath and sort myself out, well...that just didn't happen. I was having my lunch when I got a text from Lynn could she come round. Well I said she could ahahaha. She sat at one side of my room and me on my own chair. This is the first time I've had any friends in.. She wouldn't have a drink, and we sanitized up and we've been as good as gold. When she comes she makes a couple of hours of it, but we chatted well. And I'll pop in the bath tomorrow, as I'm in bed now, with supper.

That's all the news I have so love yawl and I'll catch up


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:15 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). It is raining again. It rained and thundered yesterday. The hydro went out in the morning. Mum had me doing household chores since I wasn't working anyway.
> I'm disappointed with our covid reporting. After weeks of Toronto reporting new cases in the fiftys, yesterday they reported only 6 cases. And I suspect that is because they want to go to stage 3. I don't like manipulation of the numbers and that is exactly what this looked like.
> My smartwatch that I damaged, is not holding a charge so I suspect I will need to send it in for repairs, sooner rather than later. I do have a cheaper smaller watch to use while this one is repaired. Unfortunately, it is not so smart.
> Mum and I am going to Peterborough to go to Costco. It will be the first time since the pandemic. The things I want are not available on their website anymore and their delivery takes 1 month now. So we are braving Peterborough. Peterborough has had no new cases for more than 20 days.
> We'll be going to sister's tomorrow. Her friends from Toronto backed out since Toronto is probably going to stage 3 on Friday and they wanted to party in Toronto. So we will be going in their place. They are going to have steaks on the barbeque and we'll eat on the patio. Sounds great to me.
> My project is going well. I don't have a new picture. It's the Nakia's Infinity wrap from the Black Panther movie. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nakias-infinity-scarf-hk-version. I've been having lots of fun with this one.


Busy times being on vacation. Enjoy your time at your sister's tomorrow. I like that scarf. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Sorry, I am not able to tell you that. I thought the drive-through testing was a bit ridiculous for Asymptomatic people. quote=nitz8catz]In our area the testing facility is inside the hospital in Cobourg. So people with covid-like symptoms are exposing people with broken bones, possible heart attacks while they wait in the waiting room for their test. Tell me that isn't stupid.


[/quote]

So many folk were chosen for a covid test, a lady came out to Lynn and gave her a kit to swab with. It's all over the country seemingly. She had to do her own swab etc, then the lady came back and just picked up the box Lynn had to put her swabs in. It's going down to London for testing...lord knows why and she should have results in a couple of days. She was e mailed and thought it was a scam at first. So we'll see how she is, hope she's ok after being in here.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank Mav I think so too! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


And I agree with Mav, June. I'll bet you try to spoil Jacky a bit, too. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have my own pet sloth now, thanks to Jacky! His name is Monty!! ð Xxxx


Cute!! xxxooo


----------



## cerdeirocas

Monty is great!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> June with her new baby. xx


Beautiful! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> And I agree with Mav, June. I'll bet you try to spoil Jacky a bit, too. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


I certainly would but she won't let me!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I certainly would but she won't let me!! Xxxx ❤


You need to get a little sneaky about it. :sm02: ????????


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> You need to get a little sneaky about it. :sm02: ????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ❤ ???? ♥


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> You need to get a little sneaky about it. :sm02: ????????


She'll do as she's told. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> She'll do as she's told. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Yeah, right!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> She'll do as she's told. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Ha! Good luck with that! :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hi Judi, hope you are doing ok! I'm heading for bed and you're just having supper... so it goes across the pond! xoxoxo


Hi Trish, It was a lovely supper too, I totally enjoyed it, but don't recall what il actually was!???????? 
I should be sleeping now, but I am having some quite long times, where there is not even any point in going to bed, because I know I will not get to sleep; and sometimes these sleepless in levels, can keep me awake for 3 or 4 days, so I have a few different patterns on the go at once, just so I have a variety to choose from. One project., which seems to be quite easy, at a glance, is weew alone hood, which is for the GD (Miss 11), who was the recipient of the Striped jacket! The second project; for an intermediate, or very experienced, knitter; is a beaded Shawl, which is for DD3, and I am determined to get this Shawl finished! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers crossed for the best outcomes. Is the surgery scheduled? I've been only skimming along and probably missed it.
> 
> Knee is so much better, but I can tell it's still not completely healed as I feel twinges when I pivot. Shoulder is still a problem; Dr. says nerve pain is hard to treat. I remember My Dr. Prescribing Valium for the same pain maybe 50 years ago and it worked quickly. I wonder what this new Dr. will think if I mention it.
> 
> Still no word on x-ray results so I'll be on the phone with them today.
> 
> It sure is quiet with just the two of us here. DD wanted to come back with DGS in August, but I said no (DH always makes me be the bad guy). I had visions of them being here for awhile. They have decided on home e-learning for the first semester and another Mom is going to be the neighborhood school monitor for their group of kids.
> 
> Interesting times.


Hello Rookie, oa fow as my Cataract surgery goes, I had only been put on a 3 month waiting list; which would have been fine, and I would now be seeing for better than I am; but COVID struck, and I will be very surprised, if my surgery happens in the next 6 months, but I fully expect to be waiting, until early next year! I hope your knee is completely healed, in the next few days! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, it's all go here, poor June isn't having a peaceful time, gardeners here by eight, rotavator and wood saw on the go. Plenty of entertainment anyway. The wasps seem to have been destroyed but the lad who was stung hasn't turned up today. Think he's for the push. Our front garden is full of rolled up turf, if they don't get it laid today June will be staying an extra day as her car is stuck behind it. Not a lot planned for the day, too much going on to watch at home. Have a good day, I expect we will be doing more talking. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, it's all go here, poor June isn't having a peaceful time, gardeners here by eight, rotavator and wood saw on the go. Plenty of entertainment anyway. The wasps seem to have been destroyed but the lad who was stung hasn't turned up today. Think he's for the push. Our front garden is full of rolled up turf, if they don't get it laid today June will be staying an extra day as her car is stuck behind it. Not a lot planned for the day, too much going on to watch at home. Have a good day, I expect we will be doing more talking. xx


What she said!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny Norfolk! Feel sorry for these garden guys now their 'muscle' has gone AWOL, they've got an awful lot to do and neither of them are what you'd call youngsters. I expect they have it all under control though!

Sleeping well, eating very well, knitting lots, chatting even more, life is good!! Will be sad to be going home tomorrow and not particularly looking forward to the journey, haven't driven further than the supermarket for months!! Still if I got here, eventually, I guess I can get home again!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious day for pottering in the garden. The border is full of bees and butterflies. 

Going to walk into town this morning as I have to go to the post office. 

Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hope The CBD helps Fluffy recover quickly. My pot is CBD also. Which is not really pot. Wondering if my blurry vision is caused by the CBD. I searched the internet and ask doctor but got no information about eye and CBD. So many of us are having eye issues at this time.


I actually stopped taking CBD, as I found a small arliede on the possibility of a connection between Glaucoma and administration of cBD, and becauseI was already getting a lot of pain in one eye, which the CBDidn't help; it just seemed to be sensible to trust my instinct. What I was able to access wasn't exactly a legal supply. Ido have some leaf, and bud, in my medication box, so might have a bit of a toke whenever D H goes on a bike ride, with one of our SIL's and a couple of their mates! They are usually gone for a few hours, so if I take it.soon after they leave, I should be fine by the time they get back again! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Daughter works at a bank. When okaying a Loan she needs to see a picture ID. The customer is wearing a mask and sunglasses. Customer also has a different hair style and color as salons were closed. Interesting to see a banK full of people wearing masks.


That would be an interesting situation, I think if I came across that situation, I would just go home again, and fel in a form, on line! Most banks seem to have theit facility now; but surely the people wanting financial assistance, would have to show their faces, before anything could be approved? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes we are dear and I hope we are all over it very soon, its so annoying!!! ???????? Xxxx


I totally agree with you both, June & Jynx! It is about time the eye problems were all fixed! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:15 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). It is raining again. It rained and thundered yesterday. The hydro went out in the morning. Mum had me doing household chores since I wasn't working anyway.
> I'm disappointed with our covid reporting. After weeks of Toronto reporting new cases in the fiftys, yesterday they reported only 6 cases. And I suspect that is because they want to go to stage 3. I don't like manipulation of the numbers and that is exactly what this looked like.
> My smartwatch that I damaged, is not holding a charge so I suspect I will need to send it in for repairs, sooner rather than later. I do have a cheaper smaller watch to use while this one is repaired. Unfortunately, it is not so smart.
> Mum and I am going to Peterborough to go to Costco. It will be the first time since the pandemic. The things I want are not available on their website anymore and their delivery takes 1 month now. So we are braving Peterborough. Peterborough has had no new cases for more than 20 days.
> We'll be going to sister's tomorrow. Her friends from Toronto backed out since Toronto is probably going to stage 3 on Friday and they wanted to party in Toronto. So we will be going in their place. They are going to have steaks on the barbeque and we'll eat on the patio. Sounds great to me.
> My project is going well. I don't have a new picture. It's the Nakia's Infinity wrap from the Black Panther movie. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nakias-infinity-scarf-hk-version. I've been having lots of fun with this one.


That looks good, can't want to see your version! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> You need to get a little sneaky about it. ????????[/quote)
> 
> 
> 
> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll do as she's told. xx :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> 
> 
> What ............ June do as she is told? Does she really? ???????? xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> What ............ June do as she is told? Does she really? ???????? xoxoxo


Well, I try very hard not to!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> What she said!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Awww, too bad you may be there for another day. Enjoy!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:49 am EDT and 20c 68f. The sky is clear. 
Costco was a bust yesterday. It didnât have the mash potatoes (their own brand) as well as 2 other things. A lot of the shelves were bare. We only met with 3 idiots, a husband and wife that were so intent on their shopping that they were running into people, and 1 guy who wore his mask to get in the door, then took it off and stuffed it in his pocket.
When we got home, we had a problem with Fluffy. He couldnât go to the washroom, was doubled over and howling like a banshee. We got an appointment with the vet and I spent about half an hour rubbing his tummy.
Fluffy is terrible going on car rides. We had a hard time getting him into the cage, but he actually was good on the ride over. After a couple of xrays, he was put on stool softener. And the vet found out that his bad leg is caused by arthritis. His hip joint is no longer a nice round socket, itâs flat so his hip pops in and out as he is walking. Weâre to continue him on the CBD as he needs it. He didnât need the stool softener yesterday after all as he pooped all over the cage on the way home.
As we were standing outside the vetâs office waiting for them to return Fluffy to us, (you canât use the waiting room. Itâs for pets only, not their people). I could see a storm coming in. Their was a lot of uplift just before the storm, so I knew it was going to be a good one. The rain started just as we put Fluffy in the car to go home. There was torrential rain that the sewers couldnât take away so the roads were full of water, and the wind was driving it into the side of the car. We crawled home. When we were driving on the bridge over the highway, I couldnât see down to the highway because of the rain. It looked like a snow whiteout.
So exciting day. No damage seems to have been done. No branches came down. We did have âNiagara Fallsâ happening off our porch as the eavestrough couldnât handle the rain.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That looks good, can't want to see your version! xoxoxo


Next section


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I actually stopped taking CBD, as I found a small arliede on the possibility of a connection between Glaucoma and administration of cBD, and becauseI was already getting a lot of pain in one eye, which the CBDidn't help; it just seemed to be sensible to trust my instinct. What I was able to access wasn't exactly a legal supply. Ido have some leaf, and bud, in my medication box, so might have a bit of a toke whenever D H goes on a bike ride, with one of our SIL's and a couple of their mates! They are usually gone for a few hours, so if I take it.soon after they leave, I should be fine by the time they get back again! ????????????


Your instincts are good.
Too bad you couldn't get some seed. I'm sure there is somewhere where you could grow your own plant.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious day for pottering in the garden. The border is full of bees and butterflies.
> 
> Going to walk into town this morning as I have to go to the post office.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xx


Happy Thursday.
Our raised garden is full of bees and butterfly's. Apparently they like the sap from the rutabagas (Swedes) and the bees drink the water that forms on the cabbage leaves because it has been so dry.
I like your border.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny Norfolk! Feel sorry for these garden guys now their 'muscle' has gone AWOL, they've got an awful lot to do and neither of them are what you'd call youngsters. I expect they have it all under control though!
> 
> Sleeping well, eating very well, knitting lots, chatting even more, life is good!! Will be sad to be going home tomorrow and not particularly looking forward to the journey, haven't driven further than the supermarket for months!! Still if I got here, eventually, I guess I can get home again!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well, lots of love xxxxx


Have a wonder last day with Jacki.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, it's all go here, poor June isn't having a peaceful time, gardeners here by eight, rotavator and wood saw on the go. Plenty of entertainment anyway. The wasps seem to have been destroyed but the lad who was stung hasn't turned up today. Think he's for the push. Our front garden is full of rolled up turf, if they don't get it laid today June will be staying an extra day as her car is stuck behind it. Not a lot planned for the day, too much going on to watch at home. Have a good day, I expect we will be doing more talking. xx


The wasps mucked with everyone. Good that they are gone now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hi Trish, It was a lovely supper too, I totally enjoyed it, but don't recall what il actually was!????????
> I should be sleeping now, but I am having some quite long times, where there is not even any point in going to bed, because I know I will not get to sleep; and sometimes these sleepless in levels, can keep me awake for 3 or 4 days, so I have a few different patterns on the go at once, just so I have a variety to choose from. One project., which seems to be quite easy, at a glance, is weew alone hood, which is for the GD (Miss 11), who was the recipient of the Striped jacket! The second project; for an intermediate, or very experienced, knitter; is a beaded Shawl, which is for DD3, and I am determined to get this Shawl finished! ????????????xoxoxo


I have a beaded shawl that I have been working on for two,years. It called for the beads to be pre-strung on the yarn, so I followed the pattern. Now I have run out of beads, and need to unroll the entire ball to put more beads on the yarn and that prospect made me set the project aside in the corner. I wish I had put the beads on with a crochet hook instead. I'm thinking that changing method now, one would notice the difference.
I hope your awake pattern breaks soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> So many folk were chosen for a covid test, a lady came out to Lynn and gave her a kit to swab with. It's all over the country seemingly. She had to do her own swab etc, then the lady came back and just picked up the box Lynn had to put her swabs in. It's going down to London for testing...lord knows why and she should have results in a couple of days. She was e mailed and thought it was a scam at first. So we'll see how she is, hope she's ok after being in here.


We were told here that unless you swab the back of the sinuses, you can get false readings, which is why our medical staff have been doing the tests.
That would be a better way to test more of the population.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Busy times being on vacation. Enjoy your time at your sister's tomorrow. I like that scarf. xxxooo


Thanks. Going back to sisters again today for a steak dinner. Picnic style.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, 14C sunny and a breezy day. Today didn't go to plan. I'm not complaining at all. (Makes a change I hear you say????) my plan was to have my lunch then go in the bath and sort myself out, well...that just didn't happen. I was having my lunch when I got a text from Lynn could she come round. Well I said she could ahahaha. She sat at one side of my room and me on my own chair. This is the first time I've had any friends in.. She wouldn't have a drink, and we sanitized up and we've been as good as gold. When she comes she makes a couple of hours of it, but we chatted well. And I'll pop in the bath tomorrow, as I'm in bed now, with supper.
> 
> That's all the news I have so love yawl and I'll catch up


Six feet distance and masks are the ways to stop the spread we've been told.
This virus brings out creativity. You can safely socialize with some thinking.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> June with her new baby. xx


Nice pic and the sloth looks good too. Well done Jacky.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Sorry, I am not able to tell you that. I thought the drive-through testing was a bit ridiculous for Asymptomatic people. quote=nitz8catz]In our area the testing facility is inside the hospital in Cobourg. So people with covid-like symptoms are exposing people with broken bones, possible heart attacks while they wait in the waiting room for their test. Tell me that isn't stupid.


[/quote]

We're finding up here that about 40% of the younger people that test positive, have no symptoms, but can still spread the virus to anyone that they come closer than 6 feet. Our government is asking anyone who thinks they have come in contact with some one who has covid to get themselves tested. The problem is that if they test positive but have no symptoms, they don't always self-isolate.


----------



## nitz8catz

Toronto and the city just to the west of it, are going to Stage 3 on Friday morning. Hopefully they will now stay in Toronto.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Is it the poweR foam? To me that works even better than the regular blue dawn.


No this is the blue liquid. I haven't tried the power foam. I have stainless steel pots and curly Kate's can remove everything.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We did not have tacos but we did have a Mexican dish. I have been buying a lot of spices lately. The new one for yesterday was cilantro. I did not really taste it. Many dishes call for it parsley is suppose to be similar.


Nope. Cilantro doesn't taste the same as parsley to me. Cilantro is STRONGER, don't use as much as parsley. And cilantro tastes more lemony to me. I like dried parsley, but dislike dried cilantro. It tastes odd when dried.
You need to put the cilantro in just before you serve, it loses flavour with heat quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I have my own pet sloth now, thanks to Jacky! His name is Monty!! ð Xxxx


Love that fur yarn.????


----------



## nitz8catz

I’ve caught up and need to get ready to go to sisters. We will be there all afternoon.
But first I need to tie up a piece of plastic that is hanging under my car. Estimate was $400 CAD just for the part so I’ll just keep tying up the plastic until I can save up the money.
Everyone have a lovely day and stay safe.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, I try very hard not to!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


haha ha ha ...... I knew I could count on you! ???????????? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:49 am EDT and 20c 68f. The sky is clear.
> Costco was a bust yesterday. It didnât have the mash potatoes (their own brand) as well as 2 other things. A lot of the shelves were bare. We only met with 3 idiots, a husband and wife that were so intent on their shopping that they were running into people, and 1 guy who wore his mask to get in the door, then took it off and stuffed it in his pocket.
> When we got home, we had a problem with Fluffy. He couldnât go to the washroom, was doubled over and howling like a banshee. We got an appointment with the vet and I spent about half an hour rubbing his tummy.
> Fluffy is terrible going on car rides. We had a hard time getting him into the cage, but he actually was good on the ride over. After a couple of xrays, he was put on stool softener. And the vet found out that his bad leg is caused by arthritis. His hip joint is no longer a nice round socket, itâs flat so his hip pops in and out as he is walking. Weâre to continue him on the CBD as he needs it. He didnât need the stool softener yesterday after all as he pooped all over the cage on the way home.
> As we were standing outside the vetâs office waiting for them to return Fluffy to us, (you canât use the waiting room. Itâs for pets only, not their people). I could see a storm coming in. Their was a lot of uplift just before the storm, so I knew it was going to be a good one. The rain started just as we put Fluffy in the car to go home. There was torrential rain that the sewers couldnât take away so the roads were full of water, and the wind was driving it into the side of the car. We crawled home. When we were driving on the bridge over the highway, I couldnât see down to the highway because of the rain. It looked like a snow whiteout.
> So exciting day. No damage seems to have been done. No branches came down. We did have âNiagara Fallsâ happening off our porch as the eavestrough couldnât handle the rain.


What a lovely photo of you and Fluffy! I takeit that he is feeling much better now? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:49 am EDT and 20c 68f. The sky is clear.
> Costco was a bust yesterday. It didnât have the mash potatoes (their own brand) as well as 2 other things. A lot of the shelves were bare. We only met with 3 idiots, a husband and wife that were so intent on their shopping that they were running into people, and 1 guy who wore his mask to get in the door, then took it off and stuffed it in his pocket.
> When we got home, we had a problem with Fluffy. He couldnât go to the washroom, was doubled over and howling like a banshee. We got an appointment with the vet and I spent about half an hour rubbing his tummy.
> Fluffy is terrible going on car rides. We had a hard time getting him into the cage, but he actually was good on the ride over. After a couple of xrays, he was put on stool softener. And the vet found out that his bad leg is caused by arthritis. His hip joint is no longer a nice round socket, itâs flat so his hip pops in and out as he is walking. Weâre to continue him on the CBD as he needs it. He didnât need the stool softener yesterday after all as he pooped all over the cage on the way home.
> As we were standing outside the vetâs office waiting for them to return Fluffy to us, (you canât use the waiting room. Itâs for pets only, not their people). I could see a storm coming in. Their was a lot of uplift just before the storm, so I knew it was going to be a good one. The rain started just as we put Fluffy in the car to go home. There was torrential rain that the sewers couldnât take away so the roads were full of water, and the wind was driving it into the side of the car. We crawled home. When we were driving on the bridge over the highway, I couldnât see down to the highway because of the rain. It looked like a snow whiteout.
> So exciting day. No damage seems to have been done. No branches came down. We did have âNiagara Fallsâ happening off our porch as the eavestrough couldnât handle the rain.


Poor Fluffy, glad all is well now, he's a big boy and lovely to see your happy smiling face!! Glad you survived the nasty weather too!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Next section


I like that very much! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Next section


????❤????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. Going back to sisters again today for a steak dinner. Picnic style.


Lovely, enjoy! How far away from you is your sister?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Your instincts are good.
> Too bad you couldn't get some seed. I'm sure there is somewhere where you could grow your own plant.


I wish there was a place that I could grow plant, or 2, but DH would probably destroy them, and there are way too many people around, who could get into the yard, so it wouldn't be a very good idea! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Our raised garden is full of bees and butterfly's. Apparently they like the sap from the rutabagas (Swedes) and the bees drink the water that forms on the cabbage leaves because it has been so dry.
> I like your border.


on the last camp we went on, With DD4 & family, and a couple of friends, there were a lot of Native bees around the place, they don't have stingers, and they were constantly getting stuck in the bowls that we had water f- er our dogs; so I got the kids to find some rocks that would be Large enough to not get covered by the water, but still small enough to fitin the dog dishes. the kids watched. Hose bees for a few hours, and saw the bees fall into the water, and they were able to climb onto the rocks. instead of drowning! It was a wonderful Nature lesson, and they.. also learnt that they could help bees in the yard of the house that they lived in!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:49 am EDT and 20c 68f. The sky is clear.
> Costco was a bust yesterday. It didnât have the mash potatoes (their own brand) as well as 2 other things. A lot of the shelves were bare. We only met with 3 idiots, a husband and wife that were so intent on their shopping that they were running into people, and 1 guy who wore his mask to get in the door, then took it off and stuffed it in his pocket.
> When we got home, we had a problem with Fluffy. He couldnât go to the washroom, was doubled over and howling like a banshee. We got an appointment with the vet and I spent about half an hour rubbing his tummy.
> Fluffy is terrible going on car rides. We had a hard time getting him into the cage, but he actually was good on the ride over. After a couple of xrays, he was put on stool softener. And the vet found out that his bad leg is caused by arthritis. His hip joint is no longer a nice round socket, itâs flat so his hip pops in and out as he is walking. Weâre to continue him on the CBD as he needs it. He didnât need the stool softener yesterday after all as he pooped all over the cage on the way home.
> As we were standing outside the vetâs office waiting for them to return Fluffy to us, (you canât use the waiting room. Itâs for pets only, not their people). I could see a storm coming in. Their was a lot of uplift just before the storm, so I knew it was going to be a good one. The rain started just as we put Fluffy in the car to go home. There was torrential rain that the sewers couldnât take away so the roads were full of water, and the wind was driving it into the side of the car. We crawled home. When we were driving on the bridge over the highway, I couldnât see down to the highway because of the rain. It looked like a snow whiteout.
> So exciting day. No damage seems to have been done. No branches came down. We did have âNiagara Fallsâ happening off our porch as the eavestrough couldnât handle the rain.


Poor Fluffy, hope he us feeing better now. Bentley sends a vomforting purr xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have a beaded shawl that I have been working on for two,years. It called for the beads to be pre-strung on the yarn, so I followed the pattern. Now I have run out of beads, and need to unroll the entire ball to put more beads on the yarn and that prospect made me set the project aside in the corner. I wish I had put the beads on with a crochet hook instead. I'm thinking that changing method now, one would notice the difference.
> I hope your awake pattern breaks soon.


the shawl I am making, has the beads hooked onto the youn, as they are required, and I think they are only on the edging of the shawl! I haven't worked on it for quale a long time; but now I won't to get to work on it again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We were told here that unless you swab the back of the sinuses, you can get false readings, which is why our medical staff have been doing the tests.
> That would be a better way to test more of the population.


I think the only T people who have been tested in SA, are in Adelaide. There were Testing Stations in the Rural, and other areas, but they are gone now; but we still do the hand samrising, and the Social Distancing; because we have had no Cases, anywhere else in our State! So for we have been very fortunate, is not having any cases outside of the over lying regions of Adelaide, at least I haven't heard of any yet! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello. All, the weather isn't worth talking about although it has been 18C it's been dank and gloomy. No blue skies and golden sun....I've forgotten what the sun looks like☀

I'm a lot miffed over the news today. We are told there's a 2nd pandemic of covid19 on its way. I just hope all those people who didn't react properly on distancing like in pubs and beaches do the SD now. But they won't.....cos some of them just don't care.....as long as they are all happy and getting their own way, that's what counts to them. Sorry I'm voicing my annoyance but even if we do get lock down again, those kind of people won't do it. And it's the like of us who suffer. I'm inclined to say shoot all of them........⚡????

I don't know if my groceries are coming today or tomorrow so I'm in my bed with my tv and I'll just get up again if I have to. I love yawl. Brassed off Peed off. Fed up. Naffed off, don't fancy another 4 months of this..... That's better.......I feel better for shouting. I'll catch up


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> Awww, too bad you may be there for another day. Enjoy!


It's a begger isn't it ?????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Next section


It's looking good. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:49 am EDT and 20c 68f. The sky is clear.
> Costco was a bust yesterday. It didnât have the mash potatoes (their own brand) as well as 2 other things. A lot of the shelves were bare. We only met with 3 idiots, a husband and wife that were so intent on their shopping that they were running into people, and 1 guy who wore his mask to get in the door, then took it off and stuffed it in his pocket.
> When we got home, we had a problem with Fluffy. He couldnât go to the washroom, was doubled over and howling like a banshee. We got an appointment with the vet and I spent about half an hour rubbing his tummy.
> Fluffy is terrible going on car rides. We had a hard time getting him into the cage, but he actually was good on the ride over. After a couple of xrays, he was put on stool softener. And the vet found out that his bad leg is caused by arthritis. His hip joint is no longer a nice round socket, itâs flat so his hip pops in and out as he is walking. Weâre to continue him on the CBD as he needs it. He didnât need the stool softener yesterday after all as he pooped all over the cage on the way home.
> As we were standing outside the vetâs office waiting for them to return Fluffy to us, (you canât use the waiting room. Itâs for pets only, not their people). I could see a storm coming in. Their was a lot of uplift just before the storm, so I knew it was going to be a good one. The rain started just as we put Fluffy in the car to go home. There was torrential rain that the sewers couldnât take away so the roads were full of water, and the wind was driving it into the side of the car. We crawled home. When we were driving on the bridge over the highway, I couldnât see down to the highway because of the rain. It looked like a snow whiteout.
> So exciting day. No damage seems to have been done. No branches came down. We did have âNiagara Fallsâ happening off our porch as the eavestrough couldnât handle the rain.


Fluffy is a beautiful pussy cat, I'm more dogs, but yours and Josephines felines are very nice. I love your yarn corner too. Keep it filled....love you


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. Going back to sisters again today for a steak dinner. Picnic style.


Have fun! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We were told here that unless you swab the back of the sinuses, you can get false readings, which is why our medical staff have been doing the tests.
> That would be a better way to test more of the population.


I only hope that Lynn put it in her mouth and nose....one never knows with her????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Fluffy, hope he us feeing better now. Bentley sends a vomforting purr xx


Hahaha...sorry....I thought you said vomiting purr.....sorry????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello. All, the weather isn't worth talking about although it has been 18C it's been dank and gloomy. No blue skies and golden sun....I've forgotten what the sun looks like☀
> 
> I'm a lot miffed over the news today. We are told there's a 2nd pandemic of covid19 on its way. I just hope all those people who didn't react properly on distancing like in pubs and beaches do the SD now. But they won't.....cos some of them just don't care.....as long as they are all happy and getting their own way, that's what counts to them. Sorry I'm voicing my annoyance but even if we do get lock down again, those kind of people won't do it. And it's the like of us who suffer. I'm inclined to say shoot all of them........⚡????
> 
> I don't know if my groceries are coming today or tomorrow so I'm in my bed with my tv and I'll just get up again if I have to. I love yawl. Brassed off Peed off. Fed up. Naffed off, don't fancy another 4 months of this..... That's better.......I feel better for shouting. I'll catch up


Awww Susan!! Sorry to hear you're so fed up, hope this feeling passes soon. Hang in there and keep telling yourself that everything will be all right in the end!! Xxxx ❤ ???? ♥


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Awww Susan!! Sorry to hear you're so fed up, hope this feeling passes soon. Hang in there and keep telling yourself that everything will be all right in the end!! Xxxx ❤ ???? ♥


Sorry my June.....yes I'm fine. Just cross at people who won't confirm for the safety of others. I'd hate it if we have to start all over again. Hopefully it won't come to that. And you know me,,,,,moan about most things.......glad you are having a great week. It's not long enough is it? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Sorry my June.....yes I'm fine. Just cross at people who won't confirm for the safety of others. I'd hate it if we have to start all over again. Hopefully it won't come to that. And you know me,,,,,moan about most things.......glad you are having a great week. It's not long enough is it? Xxxx


It's good to get it off your chest love, that's why we're all here. I wish I could have stayed to see the garden finished, it's been an education to watch, but I shudder to think what state the house is in so home I must go!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Safe travels. I'm sorry your visit must come to an end, but it seems all good things eventually do. Hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

My daughter has started carrying a large parasol. It keeps out the sun but it also keeps the idiots at a social distance.


nitz8catz said:


> Six feet distance and masks are the ways to stop the spread we've been told.
> This virus brings out creativity. You can safely socialize with some thinking.


----------



## jinx

Curly Kate sounds interesting. I don't know what it is though. If my stainless spots need a little cleaning I use barkeepers friend.


nitz8catz said:


> No this is the blue liquid. I haven't tried the power foam. I have stainless steel pots and curly Kate's can remove everything.


----------



## jinx

Yikes, curly Kate Cost $60.24 for 12 of them. I will continue to knit my own with the yarn, forget what it’s called but it is made to be used as pot scrubber cleaners. I make a square fold it in half over a small sponge and sew it over the three sides. Works marvelously


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a hot, sunny Norfolk, not a good travelling day really but just seen June off. We've had a fantastic few days, I haven't talked or laughed so much for ages. I kept losing my voice and June went to bed with a sore throat most nights. Not been anywhere just stayed in our own little bubble but had plenty of entertainment laid on watching the landscapers. Now desperately watering the new lawn to stop it drying out. They're coming back next week to finish it off. DH has gone to put June on the right road so she doesn't do too much sightseeing as she goes home and it's so quiet in the house, I don't like it. You all have a great day don't think we will be doing much in this heat. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> My daughter has started carrying a large parasol. It keeps out the sun but it also keeps the idiots at a social distance.


What a great idea xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent all day in the garden yesterday and will do today . Our gazebo is proving very useful. 

Jacky, glad you and June had a good time. June safe travels.

Happy Friday everyone. Temperature going up into the 30s today. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent all day in the garden yesterday and will do today . Our gazebo is proving very useful.
> 
> Jacky, glad you and June had a good time. June safe travels.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Temperature going up into the 30s today. Xxx


33 here at the moment, 2pm, way too hot. xx


----------



## London Girl

Home safe and sound after a delightful few days away at Jacky's! The journey home was fine, if only because Mr J very kindly escorted me to the turn off to the main road so I didn't get lost this time!! I was probably more comfortable in the car than anyone at home over here as the air con was on the whole way!! All seems to be well at this end, just need to empty my bags and get some washing on!!

Enjoy the rest of your day/evening/night, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. It's been a beautiful hot and sunny day today. 25C. I think we could easily get tanned in this. I'm tingly. 

I went to the crem today, it,was a beautiful day, I took yellow roses and wore my rubber gloves to put water in the base because lots of people us it. Then I had an afternoon at Wendy's. I don't know how we manage to fill the time but we can't half chat. We've put the world to right today. 

Last night I got myself upset....my phone buzzed and it was breaking news......when I looked, I was watching 2 men being cruel to some goats. These goats (in a farm in Yorkshire, ) provide TESCO and waitrose and somewhere else with goats milk. They were so cruel to them.. There's lots I could tell you, they threw them round by a leg. Cut their Hooves
off. That's all I dare tell you and the poor little things screamed. I thought of ringing TESCO and saying I don't agree,with it. Except I can't find it anywhere on my news and it hasn't been on the news on tv. Sorry about this, but it has upset me. I believe the farmer has sacked the young louts. I hope someone has done something to them....like swinging them round by their pride and joy and chopping off their you know what's. I think they should be charged for animal cruelty. I'm only sorry I can't find it on my phone now.

I'm not going to Stephens on Sunday. They say they are coming down to sort my back yard out????????. I hope they don't think it's going to be an easy job , bless them, watch it rain hahaha. I want it all tidying up and I want to see if there's any garden furniture going for sale. To tidy it up. OBTW. I did some tidying up in the kitchen this morning. All in all, it's been a happy day. Thankyou for being my sisters. Love yawl...


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a hot, sunny Norfolk, not a good travelling day really but just seen June off. We've had a fantastic few days, I haven't talked or laughed so much for ages. I kept losing my voice and June went to bed with a sore throat most nights. Not been anywhere just stayed in our own little bubble but had plenty of entertainment laid on watching the landscapers. Now desperately watering the new lawn to stop it drying out. They're coming back next week to finish it off. DH has gone to put June on the right road so she doesn't do too much sightseeing as she goes home and it's so quiet in the house, I don't like it. You all have a great day don't think we will be doing much in this heat. xx


So glad you both had such a great time together and sorry for you both that it has to end. Safe travels, June. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Home safe and sound after a delightful few days away at Jacky's! The journey home was fine, if only because Mr J very kindly escorted me to the turn off to the main road so I didn't get lost this time!! I was probably more comfortable in the car than anyone at home over here as the air con was on the whole way!! All seems to be well at this end, just need to empty my bags and get some washing on!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day/evening/night, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you have a good trip back home and arrived safely. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a partly cloudy Seattle. Supposed to be up near 80°F here today. Went for my walk early. Got in about 3 miles. Not too bad. Off to socially distance meet up with a couple of friends mid day. Will be nice to get out for a visit. I hope your day/afternoon/evening is going well. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a partly cloudy Seattle. Supposed to be up near 80°F here today. Went for my walk early. Got in about 3 miles. Not too bad. Off to socially distance meet up with a couple of friends mid day. Will be nice to get out for a visit. I hope your day/afternoon/evening is going well. xxxooo


Well done on getting your walk in, I really must get back to some walking pretty soon, too hot today though! Enjoy your visit, I know you will!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done on getting your walk in, I really must get back to some walking pretty soon, too hot today though! Enjoy your visit, I know you will!! Xxxx


I'm glad I've gotten back to it. Went without doing it for way too long. Hopefully I'll stick with it this time. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well done on getting your walk in, I really must get back to some walking pretty soon, too hot today though! Enjoy your visit, I know you will!! Xxxx


Glad you are home safe and sound.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

Garden just about finished, just some more soil needed for raised beds. Here's some befores and afters


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm glad I've gotten back to it. Went without doing it for way too long. Hopefully I'll stick with it this time. :sm02: xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Glad you are home safe and sound.....


Thanks Susan! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Garden just about finished, just some more soil needed for raised beds. Here's some befores and afters


It looks fab, such a shame I didn't see it finished for real! Did I see a flower bed along the back fence, near where the tatty shrubbery was? What's going in there? Also, are the yukkas staying where they are? It's wonderful, such an improvement and you planned it out perfectly!! 
I had 12 lucky dip perrenials delivered while I was away, guess I'll be planting those tomorrow!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It looks fab, such a shame I didn't see it finished for real! Did I see a flower bed along the back fence, near where the tatty shrubbery was? What's going in there? Also, are the yukkas staying where they are? It's wonderful, such an improvement and you planned it out perfectly!!
> I had 12 lucky dip perrenials delivered while I was away, guess I'll be planting those tomorrow!! Xxxx


Thanks, one more day would have done it. No flower bed but there's a narrow path along there which we have left. Yes yukkas are staying there, not quite where I wanted them but will do. Now to decide what plants I want in the raised beds. What did you get in your lucky dip? Worth having? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Garden just about finished, just some more soil needed for raised beds. Here's some befores and afters


It's lovely, Jacky! :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, one more day would have done it. No flower bed but there's a narrow path along there which we have left. Yes yukkas are staying there, not quite where I wanted them but will do. Now to decide what plants I want in the raised beds. What did you get in your lucky dip? Worth having? xxxx


Yes, I think so and they have loads to choose from. My lucky dip got me 2 asters, a salvia, sea thrift, echinacea, 2 napetas, a 'barren strawberry' plant and lots more with Latin names that I don't know!! All heights and spreads though, I have Googled most of them so I know the best place to put them!! They came from https://www.bing.com/search?q=yougarden+uk&PC=YA04&FORM=YASBRD and were well packed and nice and moist. 12 Lucky Dip perennials cost me about £27, including delivery. I shall be looking for commission if you buy some!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It must have been the path I saw at the back of the garden! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, I think so and they have loads to choose from. My lucky dip got me 2 asters, a salvia, sea thrift, echinacea, 2 napetas, a 'barren strawberry' plant and lots more with Latin names that I don't know!! All heights and spreads though, I have Googled most of them so I know the best place to put them!! They came from https://www.bing.com/search?q=yougarden+uk&PC=YA04&FORM=YASBRD and were well packed and nice and moist. 12 Lucky Dip perennials cost me about £27, including delivery. I shall be looking for commission if you buy some!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: It must have been the path I saw at the back of the garden! xxxx


Thanks, will keep them in mind but want to get my choices first but might need them for infill. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Jacky! :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it looks a bit bare at the moment but that will come. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, one more day would have done it. No flower bed but there's a narrow path along there which we have left. Yes yukkas are staying there, not quite where I wanted them but will do. Now to decide what plants I want in the raised beds. What did you get in your lucky dip? Worth having? xxxx


I hope watering is cheaper there than here. It looks great.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope watering is cheaper there than here. It looks great.


Trying not to think about that at the moment. We are on a meter in this house, The Barn's water was free. xx


----------



## jinx

She is smart like her mother. ????????


PurpleFi said:


> What a great idea xxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad to read that you and Jackie had a great time. Also good to know you made it home safely.


London Girl said:


> Home safe and sound after a delightful few days away at Jacky's! The journey home was fine, if only because Mr J very kindly escorted me to the turn off to the main road so I didn't get lost this time!! I was probably more comfortable in the car than anyone at home over here as the air con was on the whole way!! All seems to be well at this end, just need to empty my bags and get some washing on!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day/evening/night, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Very nicely done. That sod will certainly be wanting a lot of water to keep it nice and green.


Barn-dweller said:


> Garden just about finished, just some more soil needed for raised beds. Here's some befores and afters


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Glad to read that you and Jackie had a great time. Also good to know you made it home safely.


Yes I must admit it's the best time I've had in months. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Very nicely done. That sod will certainly be wanting a lot of water to keep it nice and green.


The one time I'm praying for rain. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another sunny day in Norfolk, the house doesn't feel as though it's cooled down from yesterday so all doors and windows are open. Not a lot planned for the day except keep watering the lawn. Enjoy your weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad to read that you and Jackie had a great time. Also good to know you made it home safely.


Thank jinx! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time with my friends yesterday, salted caramel cake, pink fizz, a lot of chat and laughs and quite a lot of crafting.

Off to DDs for a bbq today.

Happy Saturday everyone and have a good weekend xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a much cooler London, yesterday was much too hot for me and it was stifling all night!!

Not a lot planned for today, a bit of pottering around and cleaning up and as it is cooler, I may try and get myself out for a walk later!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a cloudy Seattle. Not much planned today. Will have no electricity for most of today as Mr. Ric is changing the breaker box out (has to be done as the one his dad put in many, many years ago is apparently quite unsafe -- which he didn't know at the time he put it in). So will be able to check in later but won't want to be on my devices too much so not to run down their batteries. Weather is cloudy this morning and cooler. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Seattle. Not much planned today. Will have no electricity for most of today as Mr. Ric is changing the breaker box out (has to be done as the one his dad put in many, many years ago is apparently quite unsafe -- which he didn't know at the time he put it in). So will be able to check in later but won't want to be on my devices too much so not to run down their batteries. Weather is cloudy this morning and cooler. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


You too sweetie, hope your power isn't out for too long!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, it's another week nearly finished. It's been sunny and 22C today but it's just had a heavy downpour, so everything is fresh, smells lovely. Marg and me have changed our positions in this lockdown. She is sitting on one side of the room and I'm at the other. About 7ft apart. I honestly can't sit on the stairs much more. We are satinized up and enjoyed things much better. We even had some Jaffa cakes......????☕

Wendy's out of lockdown today, she can't really walk anywhere, but at least she's done her time! I had a lovely lie in the bath today. I've been thinking its Sunday, but tomorrow S and S are coming to tidy my back yard. It will probably snow⛸????⛷☔☃

That's all the news I've got today. So take care stay safe and love yawl xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Garden just about finished, just some more soil needed for raised beds. Here's some befores and afters


What a difference, send your men up here xx looks great


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> What a difference, send your men up here xx looks great


Believe me it'll cost you but as it's our Golden Wedding present to each other well worth it. xx


----------



## London Girl

I've just been reading that 65 out of the 85 migrants fished out of the English Channel yesterday have tested positive for you-know-what! Oh, deep joy! :sm22: :sm14: :sm03: :sm25: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I've just been reading that 65 out of the 85 migrants fished out of the English Channel yesterday have tested positive for you-know-what! Oh, deep joy! :sm22: :sm14: :sm03: :sm25: :sm26: xxxx


 :sm14: :sm25: :sm22: :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I've just been reading that 65 out of the 85 migrants fished out of the English Channel yesterday have tested positive for you-know-what! Oh, deep joy! :sm22: :sm14: :sm03: :sm25: :sm26: xxxx


And they wonder why they're not welcome here. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And they wonder why they're not welcome here. xxxx :sm16:


If only that were the only reason!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another glorious day in Norfolk, never thought I would want rain but our new lawn needs it and our water meter must be about to take off. Not a lot planned for the day except moving the sprinkler around regularly. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

June's sloth (Monty) making himself at home. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> June's sloth (Monty) making himself at home. xx :sm23:


It comes as a download and I can't open it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from another hot and sunny day in London! 

I heard on the news that Boris is thinking of stopping Londoners going outside the M25 (Ring motorway that goes right round London about 15 - 20 miles outside the centre) to contain the virus. That will clip my wings for the rest of the summer!! Tomorrow, I am accompanying an elderly fiend of many years on a coach trip to see her friend who lives in.....Worthing!! So hopefully, I will be catching up with lovely Saxy for a few hours!! Really looking forward to that!

Not much planned for the day, just finishing a mask for SIL that I lost my temper with yesterday! :sm12: and the kitchen is looking a bit grimy after my three day absence so I need to deal with that :sm14: 

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, sane and smiling!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It comes as a download and I can't open it!!! xxxx


Oh blast and I can't work out any other way to do it. (Tech ignorant). Will you post the one of him hanging upside down for me please, it's so cute. xxxx

Whoops too late, already done, thanks. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh blast and I can't work out any other way to do it. (Tech ignorant). Will you post the one of him hanging upside down for me please, it's so cute. xxxx


Already done, look back on the previous page!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fantastic bbq at DDs yesterday and lovely long chats with the gks. Came home and slept like a log.

Going to play in the garden today.

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from another hot and sunny day in London!
> 
> I heard on the news that Boris is thinking of stopping Londoners going outside the M25 (Ring motorway that goes right round London about 15 - 20 miles outside the centre) to contain the virus. That will clip my wings for the rest of the summer!! Tomorrow, I am accompanying an elderly fiend of many years on a coach trip to see her friend who lives in.....Worthing!! So hopefully, I will be catching up with lovely Saxy for a few hours!! Really looking forward to that!
> 
> Not much planned for the day, just finishing a mask for SIL that I lost my temper with yesterday! :sm12: and the kitchen is looking a bit grimy after my three day absence so I need to deal with that :sm14:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, sane and smiling!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Don't work too hard today and enjoy your day outtomorrow. Hugs to you and Janet tomorrow. Great you're able to have a visit with her. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fantastic bbq at DDs yesterday and lovely long chats with the gks. Came home and slept like a log.
> 
> Going to play in the garden today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


Sounds like a wonderful day out yesterday. Enjoy playing in your garden today. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's sunny but very comfortable here at the moment. Supposed to get up to mid to upper 70sF today. I got my walk in this morning. Have a couple of errands to run today and that will be my excitement for the day. Mr Ric and DS are working on the house rewiring project, so never know when or where I'll have power in the house at any given moment. Going to have to go with Flo if she's available. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Don't work too hard today and enjoy your day outtomorrow. Hugs to you and Janet tomorrow. Great you're able to have a visit with her. xxxooo


We shall be SD of course but it will be hard not to have one of her lovely hugs!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Monty is having a relaxing Sunday afternoon in the garden!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Monty is having a relaxing Sunday afternoon in the garden!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Between us we'll find ourselves committed at this rate. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Monty is having a relaxing Sunday afternoon in the garden!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Very cute..especially like his nearby drink.


----------



## grandma susan

There's time in everyone's life when they should sit back and think of all they have. My family, as I'm sure you too, have been down today sue has done my bedroom and bathroom, and the men have got all the weeds and rubbish laying around the back yard. Pressure washed it, and the next step is to get some new garden furniture. There's no rush but I think we may hit a set at the end of the season. I'm so pleased at what they've actually done for me. They've been on app.5hrs. They've changed my bed and turned the mattress over and we are going to go for a new mattress. Richard wants one so well all go together.

By the time they'd finished there was a couple of dirty men and one woman and we're going home to have their showers.i thank whoever, for giving this family to me. I know we all feel the same. I think they are coming down in a couple of weeks to harvest the apples and pears. AND my back yard door opens now......

That's all the news I have today. I'm really tired just watching them????. I hope you all had a good weekend. Whatever you did.love yawl xxxx stay safe , this covid is not going away.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> We shall be SD of course but it will be hard not to have one of her lovely hugs!!! xxxx


Wear your masks and do your hands with sanitax and I believe you can have a cuddle. Check it out. Xx enjoy


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Between us we'll find ourselves committed at this rate. xxxx :sm23:


Not before time love!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Very cute..especially like his nearby drink.


 :sm24: xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> There's time in everyone's life when they should sit back and think of all they have. My family, as I'm sure you too, have been down today sue has done my bedroom and bathroom, and the men have got all the weeds and rubbish laying around the back yard. Pressure washed it, and the next step is to get some new garden furniture. There's no rush but I think we may hit a set at the end of the season. I'm so pleased at what they've actually done for me. They've been on app.5hrs. They've changed my bed and turned the mattress over and we are going to go for a new mattress. Richard wants one so well all go together.
> 
> By the time they'd finished there was a couple of dirty men and one woman and we're going home to have their showers.i thank whoever, for giving this family to me. I know we all feel the same. I think they are coming down in a couple of weeks to harvest the apples and pears. AND my back yard door opens now......
> 
> That's all the news I have today. I'm really tired just watching them????. I hope you all had a good weekend. Whatever you did.love yawl xxxx stay safe , this covid is not going away.


How lovely but no more than you deserve!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Wear your masks and do your hands with sanitax and I believe you can have a cuddle. Check it out. Xx enjoy


Will do!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> There's time in everyone's life when they should sit back and think of all they have. My family, as I'm sure you too, have been down today sue has done my bedroom and bathroom, and the men have got all the weeds and rubbish laying around the back yard. Pressure washed it, and the next step is to get some new garden furniture. There's no rush but I think we may hit a set at the end of the season. I'm so pleased at what they've actually done for me. They've been on app.5hrs. They've changed my bed and turned the mattress over and we are going to go for a new mattress. Richard wants one so well all go together.
> 
> By the time they'd finished there was a couple of dirty men and one woman and we're going home to have their showers.i thank whoever, for giving this family to me. I know we all feel the same. I think they are coming down in a couple of weeks to harvest the apples and pears. AND my back yard door opens now......
> 
> That's all the news I have today. I'm really tired just watching them????. I hope you all had a good weekend. Whatever you did.love yawl xxxx stay safe , this covid is not going away.


Sounds like your family have done you proud xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We shall be SD of course but it will be hard not to have one of her lovely hugs!!! xxxx


Yes, it will be. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Monty is having a relaxing Sunday afternoon in the garden!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh, what a life! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> There's time in everyone's life when they should sit back and think of all they have. My family, as I'm sure you too, have been down today sue has done my bedroom and bathroom, and the men have got all the weeds and rubbish laying around the back yard. Pressure washed it, and the next step is to get some new garden furniture. There's no rush but I think we may hit a set at the end of the season. I'm so pleased at what they've actually done for me. They've been on app.5hrs. They've changed my bed and turned the mattress over and we are going to go for a new mattress. Richard wants one so well all go together.
> 
> By the time they'd finished there was a couple of dirty men and one woman and we're going home to have their showers.i thank whoever, for giving this family to me. I know we all feel the same. I think they are coming down in a couple of weeks to harvest the apples and pears. AND my back yard door opens now......
> 
> That's all the news I have today. I'm really tired just watching them????. I hope you all had a good weekend. Whatever you did.love yawl xxxx stay safe , this covid is not going away.


That is fantastic, Susan! So very great of them all to do all that for you. :sm02: ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I think we are in for another hot spell, although we did have some rain last night.

Garden Creative Chaos in small groups this morning.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I think we are in for another hot spell, although we did have some rain last night.
> 
> Garden Creative Chaos in small groups this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Wish we had had some rain, fighting a huge battle here trying to keep the new lawn alive. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another hot day in Norfolk. Weather is supposed to break for a day or so and then a longer spell of hot weather. (Oh my poor lawn and our water bill). Not a lot planned again today although landscaper is supposed to be bringing more soil for the raised bed later. I can see a visit to a garden centre on the horizon soon.

And of course not forgetting Happy Birthday Bentley.????????xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:53 am EDT and 20c 68f. The humidity continues.
It was my bi-weekly shopping run, so I decided to split the stores up to different days so I could get home before everything melted. It has been so hot and humid that the air con at home was able to cool the house but couldnât remove all the humidity so everything felt sticky, including my knitting needles. Iâd rather be shopping at Costco, then I would only have to pick up a couple things like cat treats at the local stores, but Costcoâs shelves are still mostly bare!
We had a huge storm yesterday that knocked out the electricity for several hours. Some of Walmartâs freezers didnât come back on after the outage so anything from those freezers was on sale. And the bakery and deli had to thrown out whatever was in the ovens because it had been burnt. The store smelled badly of burnt chicken and bread.
Pool at my sisterâs was wonderful. The water was warm so you could only float on a pool noodle, but the air felt cool after that. My sister ran the barbecue. My sister is not a good cook and I was surprised that BIL let her do the cooking, usually he does the barbecue and she does the salad. She made a wonderful cucumber and cherry tomato salad with a cream dressing. The cucumber and tomatoes were from their garden. She also made skewers of beef tenderloin with bacon between the meat pieces, canât go wrong there. But she had a dish of root vegetables, potatoes, onions, beets, turnips, carrots and mushrooms. I couldnât tell the beets from the mushrooms,except the beets left a red smear on the plate. She had put them on the barbecue and forgot about them until it was time to put the meaT on. We were able all the food onto our plates and back outside while maintaining six foot distance. And sis had wipes around the utensils while we were dishing out our food, which was changed when she and BIL used the utensils. That worked well. I love a picnic. And it was so hot we didnât have a single mosquito show up.
Toronto was able to go,to stage 3 on Friday. Now all stores are open and restaurants can let people inside. Some smaller restaurants are keeping themselves in stage 2, because they have to reduce the number of tables, and wonât make much money, so they will continue just with take out. Our covid numbers were back up again, as expected, but new cases are still under 200.
Today is our civic holiday, so most stores are closed. Except grocery stores.
Iâm almost done on my project. Just have to do the borders, which arenât in the original pattern but are in another pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

Goodness, I wrote a book!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another hot day in Norfolk. Weather is supposed to break for a day or so and then a longer spell of hot weather. (Oh my poor lawn and our water bill). Not a lot planned again today although landscaper is supposed to be bringing more soil for the raised bed later. I can see a visit to a garden centre on the horizon soon.
> 
> And of course not forgetting Happy Birthday Bentley.????????xx


I gave up on our front lawn. It is brown and crunchy. The back lawn fared better under the shade. Dd has been watering the garden every evening so it is doing well.
Do you have any plans for the raised beds or will you pick whatever the garden centre has?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I think we are in for another hot spell, although we did have some rain last night.
> 
> Garden Creative Chaos in small groups this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Happy Monday. Have fun with the Chaos.
And happy birthday to Bentley too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> How lovely but no more than you deserve!!! Xxxx


I agree.????


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> There's time in everyone's life when they should sit back and think of all they have. My family, as I'm sure you too, have been down today sue has done my bedroom and bathroom, and the men have got all the weeds and rubbish laying around the back yard. Pressure washed it, and the next step is to get some new garden furniture. There's no rush but I think we may hit a set at the end of the season. I'm so pleased at what they've actually done for me. They've been on app.5hrs. They've changed my bed and turned the mattress over and we are going to go for a new mattress. Richard wants one so well all go together.
> 
> By the time they'd finished there was a couple of dirty men and one woman and we're going home to have their showers.i thank whoever, for giving this family to me. I know we all feel the same. I think they are coming down in a couple of weeks to harvest the apples and pears. AND my back yard door opens now......
> 
> That's all the news I have today. I'm really tired just watching them????. I hope you all had a good weekend. Whatever you did.love yawl xxxx stay safe , this covid is not going away.


That's wonderful that your house and yard have been put right. Having a back door that works is wonderful too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Monty is having a relaxing Sunday afternoon in the garden!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Your chair should be beside his, that looks just right.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's sunny but very comfortable here at the moment. Supposed to get up to mid to upper 70sF today. I got my walk in this morning. Have a couple of errands to run today and that will be my excitement for the day. Mr Ric and DS are working on the house rewiring project, so never know when or where I'll have power in the house at any given moment. Going to have to go with Flo if she's available. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I don't suppose you can just keep walking until they are finished?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from another hot and sunny day in London!
> 
> I heard on the news that Boris is thinking of stopping Londoners going outside the M25 (Ring motorway that goes right round London about 15 - 20 miles outside the centre) to contain the virus. That will clip my wings for the rest of the summer!! Tomorrow, I am accompanying an elderly fiend of many years on a coach trip to see her friend who lives in.....Worthing!! So hopefully, I will be catching up with lovely Saxy for a few hours!! Really looking forward to that!
> 
> Not much planned for the day, just finishing a mask for SIL that I lost my temper with yesterday! :sm12: and the kitchen is looking a bit grimy after my three day absence so I need to deal with that :sm14:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, sane and smiling!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like Boris is doing what Australia did with Melbourne. I wish we could do the same with Toronto.
Have a great time in Worthing.
I deconstructed a bike mask. Now I just need to put a cotton liner in it, instead of the heavy carbon filter that it used to have, and I will be able to wear it into the stores and hopefully my glasses won't fog up. It has vents.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Norfolk, never thought I would want rain but our new lawn needs it and our water meter must be about to take off. Not a lot planned for the day except moving the sprinkler around regularly. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


We finally filled out rain gauge after a month of no significant rain. I think it is too late for the front lawn. I'll have to reseed that.


----------



## nitz8catz

I forgot to add, I was pulling weeds from the garden for DD and my leg was hit by some of the leaves. We have some weeds that burn your skin. I watch for them but this one must have been little and I didnât recognize it. I’m putting burn lotion on it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum is trying to make French toast so I need to go and make sure the kitchen doesn’t burn down.
Have a lovely day.
Stay safe.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another hot day in Norfolk. Weather is supposed to break for a day or so and then a longer spell of hot weather. (Oh my poor lawn and our water bill). Not a lot planned again today although landscaper is supposed to be bringing more soil for the raised bed later. I can see a visit to a garden centre on the horizon soon.
> 
> And of course not forgetting Happy Birthday Bentley.????????xx


Thank you for Bentleys birthday wishes. He has now owned us for 4 1/2 yrs and reached the age of six.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to add, I was pulling weeds from the garden for DD and my leg was hit by some of the leaves. We have some weeds that burn your skin. I watch for them but this one must have been little and I didnât recognize it. I'm putting burn lotion on it.


Ouch, hope it doesn't hurt too much xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I gave up on our front lawn. It is brown and crunchy. The back lawn fared better under the shade. Dd has been watering the garden every evening so it is doing well.
> Do you have any plans for the raised beds or will you pick whatever the garden centre has?


Lovely to see someone else on here today, it's been very lonely :sm23: It's cooled off a bit here for now but more hot and humid weather by the weekend. Our sprinkler has been on the new lawn all day every day for the last few days. Possibly winning on some of it but not sure about some of it. Have a few things going around in my mind but not sure what I can get and plant at this time of year. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:53 am EDT and 20c 68f. The humidity continues.
> It was my bi-weekly shopping run, so I decided to split the stores up to different days so I could get home before everything melted. It has been so hot and humid that the air con at home was able to cool the house but couldnât remove all the humidity so everything felt sticky, including my knitting needles. Iâd rather be shopping at Costco, then I would only have to pick up a couple things like cat treats at the local stores, but Costcoâs shelves are still mostly bare!
> We had a huge storm yesterday that knocked out the electricity for several hours. Some of Walmartâs freezers didnât come back on after the outage so anything from those freezers was on sale. And the bakery and deli had to thrown out whatever was in the ovens because it had been burnt. The store smelled badly of burnt chicken and bread.
> Pool at my sisterâs was wonderful. The water was warm so you could only float on a pool noodle, but the air felt cool after that. My sister ran the barbecue. My sister is not a good cook and I was surprised that BIL let her do the cooking, usually he does the barbecue and she does the salad. She made a wonderful cucumber and cherry tomato salad with a cream dressing. The cucumber and tomatoes were from their garden. She also made skewers of beef tenderloin with bacon between the meat pieces, canât go wrong there. But she had a dish of root vegetables, potatoes, onions, beets, turnips, carrots and mushrooms. I couldnât tell the beets from the mushrooms,except the beets left a red smear on the plate. She had put them on the barbecue and forgot about them until it was time to put the meaT on. We were able all the food onto our plates and back outside while maintaining six foot distance. And sis had wipes around the utensils while we were dishing out our food, which was changed when she and BIL used the utensils. That worked well. I love a picnic. And it was so hot we didnât have a single mosquito show up.
> Toronto was able to go,to stage 3 on Friday. Now all stores are open and restaurants can let people inside. Some smaller restaurants are keeping themselves in stage 2, because they have to reduce the number of tables, and wonât make much money, so they will continue just with take out. Our covid numbers were back up again, as expected, but new cases are still under 200.
> Today is our civic holiday, so most stores are closed. Except grocery stores.
> Iâm almost done on my project. Just have to do the borders, which arenât in the original pattern but are in another pattern.


Glad you had a good time at your sister's. Your project is looking great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday. Have fun with the Chaos.
> And happy birthday to Bentley too.


And Happy Birthday to Bentley from me, too. ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I don't suppose you can just keep walking until they are finished?


I wish. We have no power in the house at the moment. Thankfully I will be out for a couple of hours this afternoon social distancing with friends. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to add, I was pulling weeds from the garden for DD and my leg was hit by some of the leaves. We have some weeds that burn your skin. I watch for them but this one must have been little and I didnât recognize it. I'm putting burn lotion on it.


Ouch. :sm12: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

This is my back yard tidynand hoping to get some furnitue.in end of season saled


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been a nice dry day. 14c. I have taken a photo of my back yard since it's been cleaned, and I'm hoping to get some furniture in the sale. Beyond the wall I've got some apple and pear trees, so they'll be harvested soon. 

I've had a day looking for my scissors. I can't find them anywhere. It's usually keys DS loses not scissors. I've looked all over. I think they must have been thrown out. Never mind, I've got a pair in the car. I take them with me to cut flowers down for Alberts vase.

I've had a lovely long video chat with Josephine. We've been talking about visiting again and how we will do as soon as we are safe which hopefully will be sometime next year. Things have to feel right. I might have to try a little Asda shop as yet I haven't. Wonder if they sell scissors????

I've no more news, hope you girls had a lovely meet up, and did you have a hug? You're much braver than me.......good on you......did you have fish and chips from our little fish shop? Love yawl xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:53 am EDT and 20c 68f. The humidity continues.
> It was my bi-weekly shopping run, so I decided to split the stores up to different days so I could get home before everything melted. It has been so hot and humid that the air con at home was able to cool the house but couldnât remove all the humidity so everything felt sticky, including my knitting needles. Iâd rather be shopping at Costco, then I would only have to pick up a couple things like cat treats at the local stores, but Costcoâs shelves are still mostly bare!
> We had a huge storm yesterday that knocked out the electricity for several hours. Some of Walmartâs freezers didnât come back on after the outage so anything from those freezers was on sale. And the bakery and deli had to thrown out whatever was in the ovens because it had been burnt. The store smelled badly of burnt chicken and bread.
> Pool at my sisterâs was wonderful. The water was warm so you could only float on a pool noodle, but the air felt cool after that. My sister ran the barbecue. My sister is not a good cook and I was surprised that BIL let her do the cooking, usually he does the barbecue and she does the salad. She made a wonderful cucumber and cherry tomato salad with a cream dressing. The cucumber and tomatoes were from their garden. She also made skewers of beef tenderloin with bacon between the meat pieces, canât go wrong there. But she had a dish of root vegetables, potatoes, onions, beets, turnips, carrots and mushrooms. I couldnât tell the beets from the mushrooms,except the beets left a red smear on the plate. She had put them on the barbecue and forgot about them until it was time to put the meaT on. We were able all the food onto our plates and back outside while maintaining six foot distance. And sis had wipes around the utensils while we were dishing out our food, which was changed when she and BIL used the utensils. That worked well. I love a picnic. And it was so hot we didnât have a single mosquito show up.
> Toronto was able to go,to stage 3 on Friday. Now all stores are open and restaurants can let people inside. Some smaller restaurants are keeping themselves in stage 2, because they have to reduce the number of tables, and wonât make much money, so they will continue just with take out. Our covid numbers were back up again, as expected, but new cases are still under 200.
> Today is our civic holiday, so most stores are closed. Except grocery stores.
> Iâm almost done on my project. Just have to do the borders, which arenât in the original pattern but are in another pattern.


It's looking good....id have enjoyed what you had to eat, meats and veg...but will you leave the mushrooms out for me cos I'm not liking them. Unless I just leave them at the side of my plate like my mam used to tell me.....X love you


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to add, I was pulling weeds from the garden for DD and my leg was hit by some of the leaves. We have some weeds that burn your skin. I watch for them but this one must have been little and I didnât recognize it. I'm putting burn lotion on it.


Oooo that looks so sorr????????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:53 am EDT and 20c 68f. The humidity continues.
> It was my bi-weekly shopping run, so I decided to split the stores up to different days so I could get home before everything melted. It has been so hot and humid that the air con at home was able to cool the house but couldnât remove all the humidity so everything felt sticky, including my knitting needles. Iâd rather be shopping at Costco, then I would only have to pick up a couple things like cat treats at the local stores, but Costcoâs shelves are still mostly bare!
> We had a huge storm yesterday that knocked out the electricity for several hours. Some of Walmartâs freezers didnât come back on after the outage so anything from those freezers was on sale. And the bakery and deli had to thrown out whatever was in the ovens because it had been burnt. The store smelled badly of burnt chicken and bread.
> Pool at my sisterâs was wonderful. The water was warm so you could only float on a pool noodle, but the air felt cool after that. My sister ran the barbecue. My sister is not a good cook and I was surprised that BIL let her do the cooking, usually he does the barbecue and she does the salad. She made a wonderful cucumber and cherry tomato salad with a cream dressing. The cucumber and tomatoes were from their garden. She also made skewers of beef tenderloin with bacon between the meat pieces, canât go wrong there. But she had a dish of root vegetables, potatoes, onions, beets, turnips, carrots and mushrooms. I couldnât tell the beets from the mushrooms,except the beets left a red smear on the plate. She had put them on the barbecue and forgot about them until it was time to put the meaT on. We were able all the food onto our plates and back outside while maintaining six foot distance. And sis had wipes around the utensils while we were dishing out our food, which was changed when she and BIL used the utensils. That worked well. I love a picnic. And it was so hot we didnât have a single mosquito show up.
> Toronto was able to go,to stage 3 on Friday. Now all stores are open and restaurants can let people inside. Some smaller restaurants are keeping themselves in stage 2, because they have to reduce the number of tables, and wonât make much money, so they will continue just with take out. Our covid numbers were back up again, as expected, but new cases are still under 200.
> Today is our civic holiday, so most stores are closed. Except grocery stores.
> Iâm almost done on my project. Just have to do the borders, which arenât in the original pattern but are in another pattern.


Sounds like a great time at your sister's, glad it went well and the food and pool were good! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I forgot to add, I was pulling weeds from the garden for DD and my leg was hit by some of the leaves. We have some weeds that burn your skin. I watch for them but this one must have been little and I didnât recognize it. I'm putting burn lotion on it.


Ouch, just from a leaf??!! Poor you, hope its not painful by now!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for Bentleys birthday wishes. He has now owned us for 4 1/2 yrs and reached the age of six.


Happy birthday Bentley!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a nice dry day. 14c. I have taken a photo of my back yard since it's been cleaned, and I'm hoping to get some furniture in the sale. Beyond the wall I've got some apple and pear trees, so they'll be harvested soon.
> 
> I've had a day looking for my scissors. I can't find them anywhere. It's usually keys DS loses not scissors. I've looked all over. I think they must have been thrown out. Never mind, I've got a pair in the car. I take them with me to cut flowers down for Alberts vase.
> 
> I've had a lovely long video chat with Josephine. We've been talking about visiting again and how we will do as soon as we are safe which hopefully will be sometime next year. Things have to feel right. I might have to try a little Asda shop as yet I haven't. Wonder if they sell scissorsð
> 
> I've no more news, hope you girls had a lovely meet up, and did you have a hug? You're much braver than me.......good on you......did you have fish and chips from our little fish shop? Love yawl xxxxx


Had a lovely meet up with our Saxy, it was a lovely day and we had a sort of sideways hug, safely!! We didn't have fish and chips because I am out twice more this week, with the family on Wednesday and an old school friend on Friday, she also lives at the coast and so fish and chips are probably on the menu! However, we did stuff our faces a bit with a Wimpy all day breakfast and ice cream sundaes!! It was a super day, thanks Saxy!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meet up with our Saxy, it was a lovely day and we had a sort of sideways hug, safely!! We didn't have fish and chips because I am out twice more this week, with the family on Wednesday and an old school friend on Friday, she also lives at the coast and so fish and chips are probably on the menu! However, we did stuff our faces a bit with a Wimpy all day breakfast and ice cream sundaes!! It was a super day, thanks Saxy!! Xxxx


Fun times.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meet up with our Saxy, it was a lovely day and we had a sort of sideways hug, safely!! We didn't have fish and chips because I am out twice more this week, with the family on Wednesday and an old school friend on Friday, she also lives at the coast and so fish and chips are probably on the menu! However, we did stuff our faces a bit with a Wimpy all day breakfast and ice cream sundaes!! It was a super day, thanks Saxy!! Xxxx


Glad all went well, a long day though. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad all went well, a long day though. xxxx


You're right there, not used to getting up at 6 am!! Nearly bedtime!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You're right there, not used to getting up at 6 am!! Nearly bedtime!! ???? Xxxx


Worse than being in Norfolk. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Worse than being in Norfolk. xxxx :sm23:


Yes and I didn't even get a cuppa in bed!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> This is my back yard tidynand hoping to get some furnitue.in end of season saled


It looks great, Susan! They did a fantastic job for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meet up with our Saxy, it was a lovely day and we had a sort of sideways hug, safely!! We didn't have fish and chips because I am out twice more this week, with the family on Wednesday and an old school friend on Friday, she also lives at the coast and so fish and chips are probably on the menu! However, we did stuff our faces a bit with a Wimpy all day breakfast and ice cream sundaes!! It was a super day, thanks Saxy!! Xxxx


Wonderful photo. So glad you two had a chance to meet up for a good visit. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely meet up with our Saxy, it was a lovely day and we had a sort of sideways hug, safely!! We didn't have fish and chips because I am out twice more this week, with the family on Wednesday and an old school friend on Friday, she also lives at the coast and so fish and chips are probably on the menu! However, we did stuff our faces a bit with a Wimpy all day breakfast and ice cream sundaes!! It was a super day, thanks Saxy!! Xxxx


You are both looking good! It is so good to have a day out with a good friend! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Worse than being in Norfolk. xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and I didn't even get a cuppa in bed!! ???? Xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> O000h ............ Competition on the horizon! ????????☺ xoxoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Nope. Cilantro doesn't taste the same as parsley to me. Cilantro is STRONGER, don't use as much as parsley. And cilantro tastes more lemony to me. I like dried parsley, but dislike dried cilantro. It tastes odd when dried.
> You need to put the cilantro in just before you serve, it loses flavour with heat quickly.


It took me a while to figure out what Cilantro was, then it clicked ............... Cilantro is known as Coriander, where I live! That might be the name the plant is known as, in its country of Origin.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a was sunny but now clouding over Norfolk. Landscapers were here at 7.30 to top up the soil in the raised beds, coming back later in the week to lay a few slabs and then went so am now up, got breakfast, prepped dinner and it's just gone 8.30, could be a long day. Man coming to put new blinds up in the en-suite tomorrow but coming at 9, a much more sensible hour. Don't think there's anything else planned for the day, not awake enough yet to think about that. Have a good safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely meet up yesterday morning with some creative chaos ladies in one of their gardens. Today I have some of the coven coming over. This is turning out to be a busy social with distancing week as there is more of the same Thurs and Fri.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a slightly cloudy London but it's still warm!!

I had this message from Judith/jinx this morning:

*Just a short message to let you know I can no longer get to connections. I was using data on my phone to visit with you. The data was free because of Covid. It is no longer free so I will only check if and when I am on someone else internet. Sending the information required to administration did nothing to get me get access. 
I enjoy visiting with you all and hope a miracle happens so I can get back with you wonderful group of ladies.
Judith*

Such a shame, I feel like our lovely group is falling apart, please stick with us ladies, it will hopefully get better one day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> This is my back yard tidynand hoping to get some furnitue.in end of season saled


That looks great Susan, well done your gang!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy London but it's still warm!!
> 
> I had this message from Judith/jinx this morning:
> 
> *Just a short message to let you know I can no longer get to connections. I was using data on my phone to visit with you. The data was free because of Covid. It is no longer free so I will only check if and when I am on someone else internet. Sending the information required to administration did nothing to get me get access.
> I enjoy visiting with you all and hope a miracle happens so I can get back with you wonderful group of ladies.
> Judith*
> 
> Such a shame, I feel like our lovely group is falling apart, please stick with us ladies, it will hopefully get better one day!! xxxx


Admin has not been able to get our Indiana friends online either even after several submissions of the requested info.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Admin has not been able to get our Indiana friends online either even after several submissions of the requested info.


I know! That seems really unfair and I obviously don't understand the problem but I wonder if they realise how many they are 'losing'!!xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy London but it's still warm!!
> 
> I had this message from Judith/jinx this morning:
> 
> *Just a short message to let you know I can no longer get to connections. I was using data on my phone to visit with you. The data was free because of Covid. It is no longer free so I will only check if and when I am on someone else internet. Sending the information required to administration did nothing to get me get access.
> I enjoy visiting with you all and hope a miracle happens so I can get back with you wonderful group of ladies.
> Judith*
> 
> Such a shame, I feel like our lovely group is falling apart, please stick with us ladies, it will hopefully get better one day!! xxxx


That is such a shame. We miss her and Angela and Lisa when they aren't on here. So wish Admin could figure it out so that we all could be on here together again. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Went for my walk this morning. It was bright and sunny, but has clouded over now. Supposed to get up around 80F here today (I thought it was more like 75F, but I guess not). It could get muggy if it stays cloudy, so hope it clears up. More electrical being done here today, so will be hiding out and working on my knitting. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Went for my walk this morning. It was bright and sunny, but has clouded over now. Supposed to get up around 80F here today (I thought it was more like 75F, but I guess not). It could get muggy if it stays cloudy, so hope it clears up. More electrical being done here today, so will be hiding out and working on my knitting. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam, it's a little bit muggy here too. Just back from doing the weekly shop, DH comes with me again now, wearing a mask, of course. Just wondering why getting the shopping seems to be more complicated now!!! He's useful for carrying the bags though!!xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, it's a little bit muggy here too. Just back from doing the weekly shop, DH comes with me again now, wearing a mask, of course. Just wondering why getting the shopping seems to be more complicated now!!! He's useful for carrying the bags though!!xxxx


Hi June. I much prefer to do the shopping by myself instead of having to explain why I want something or other or where it is, or .... I seem to get it completed much more quickly when I'm on my own. But, yes, very useful to have along for carrying the bags! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon everyone, how are you all today? It's been very cold here and gales. Infact some leaves are blowing off the trees. So much for summer????☔

I've been to Wendy's this afternoon , I didn't call at Alberts, it was blustery and he didn't need new flowers on. I'll go later in the week. Stephen and sues best friends were there for half an hour. That is Stephens best friend and best man. Sues best friend and matron of honor. And they got married the Same day 2 yrs later, and still remained best friend up until now. 

I'm sorry that jinx can't get on line aswell now, I don't know what else to suggest, other than join another group so everyone can get on. I'm going with flo on this one.....love yawl...I'm catching up..


----------



## Barn-dweller

A very Happy Birthday June, hope you have a nice meal with the family, enjoy your day as much as possible. xxxx????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from what was a glorious sunny day in Norfolk earlier but once again it is clouding over like it did yesterday, very breezy here as well. The garden is now finished apart from getting the plants I want and the new blinds are up in the en-suite, now to work out what our next big project needs to be. Have a good day, stay safe. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what was a glorious sunny day in Norfolk earlier but once again it is clouding over like it did yesterday, very breezy here as well. The garden is now finished apart from getting the plants I want and the new blinds are up in the en-suite, now to work out what our next big project needs to be. Have a good day, stay safe. xx


Look forward to seeing pictures of your garden. Pity you are not nearer as our WI has just started a gardening and plant swap group.x


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUNE
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOOOOU!

Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Look forward to seeing pictures of your garden. Pity you are not nearer as our WI has just started a gardening and plant swap group.x


Not a lot changed from the last photos, will brave the big wide world sometime and buy up a garden centre. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A very Happy Birthday June, hope you have a nice meal with the family, enjoy your day as much as possible. xxxx????????


Thank you very much dear, all going well so far!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUNE
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOOOOU!
> 
> Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxx


Thank you very much dear, you are pitch perfect this morning!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I was greeted this morning with a little video from Vietnam of my grandson Theo, naked, of course, standing on his head, singing happy birthday to me!!! He's a little stinker but so cute!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello. All, the weather isn't worth talking about although it has been 18C it's been dank and gloomy. No blue skies and golden sun....I've forgotten what the sun looks like☀
> 
> I'm a lot miffed over the news today. We are told there's a 2nd pandemic of covid19 on its way. I just hope all those people who didn't react properly on distancing like in pubs and beaches do the SD now. But they won't.....cos some of them just don't care.....as long as they are all happy and getting their own way, that's what counts to them. Sorry I'm voicing my annoyance but even if we do get lock down again, those kind of people won't do it. And it's the like of us who suffer. I'm inclined to say shoot all of them........⚡????
> 
> I don't know if my groceries are coming today or tomorrow so I'm in my bed with my tv and I'll just get up again if I have to. I love yawl. Brassed off Peed off. Fed up. Naffed off, don't fancy another 4 months of this..... That's better.......I feel better for shouting. I'll catch up


Susan, I am with you on what you have voiced, about the one's who aren't following restrictions and other things! There is a photo of Australia on FB, showing the Eastern Seaboard seperated from the rest of the Country; to become the new country of Coronavirus Country; or something similar to that! People not obeying their Government, and doing their own thing; have restarted the increase in Cases in their own State of Victoria, causing South Australian Govt to shut the border between SA and Victoria, with no crossing the border; which the Victorians ignored. The Virus is now virtually out of Control in Victoria, and the same might happen to NSW, because of disobedient Victorian people! We also have Army personel manning our border, and they have also been deployed into the Victorian Health System, to relieve the Nurses, so that they can have a bit of a break. I think the situation in Victoria, could almost be compared to New York, at its worst time! The worst thing about what is happening in Victoria, is that it is beginning to affect the States that share their borders with Victoria; which includes my State, so the rstrictions are being tightened again! This doesn't affect me much, but it will get harder on the Businesses in the State.

Well ladies, I wrote this yesterday, then promptly forgot to post it, so here it is now!

I hope you are all having a wonderful day, & I think I will try & do a catchup now!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday June, have a lovely day


----------



## grandma susan

Hello every body and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JUNE.....hope you e had a good time today. I've done some home visiting today. I went to Karen's, talking through the open bay window. Then this afternoon Margaret asked me down for coffee. I SD. I'm not too happy to be close to marg. She says she's distancing, but they've been out 3 times to a restaurant, only cos meals are half price, and garden centers, then mix with two lots of friends and down to see their family. Seems funny to me. I don't understand the gov telling us to stay away from pubs etc. but cut meals to half price on mom/wed. 

I'm getting my hair cut in the morning. Not too early 11am. Can't wait to get some of this bush off. I've no more news, love yawl. Stay safe


----------



## Miss Pam

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday, June. I hope you're having a wonderful day! ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Susan, I am with you on what you have voiced, about the one's who aren't following restrictions and other things! There is a photo of Australia on FB, showing the Eastern Seaboard seperated from the rest of the Country; to become the new country of Coronavirus Country; or something similar to that! People not obeying their Government, and doing their own thing; have restarted the increase in Cases in their own State of Victoria, causing South Australian Govt to shut the border between SA and Victoria, with no crossing the border; which the Victorians ignored. The Virus is now virtually out of Control in Victoria, and the same might happen to NSW, because of disobedient Victorian people! We also have Army personel manning our border, and they have also been deployed into the Victorian Health System, to relieve the Nurses, so that they can have a bit of a break. I think the situation in Victoria, could almost be compared to New York, at its worst time! The worst thing about what is happening in Victoria, is that it is beginning to affect the States that share their borders with Victoria; which includes my State, so the rstrictions are being tightened again! This doesn't affect me much, but it will get harder on the Businesses in the State.
> 
> Well ladies, I wrote this yesterday, then promptly forgot to post it, so here it is now!
> 
> I hope you are all having a wonderful day, & I think I will try & do a catchup now!???????????? xoxoxo


Stay safe Judi


----------



## Islander

Take it from Monty... Happy Birthday dear sister! ❤ xoxoxo ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, overcast and airless Norfolk. Not sure where the sun has gone. Nothing planned for the day, no strange men wandering round, quite boring really. Need to go meat shopping sometime soon, don't trust DH with choosing meat so must arm myself with mask and sanitiser and stock up the freezer. You all have a good one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Take it from Monty... Happy Birthday dear sister! ❤ xoxoxo ❤


Love the card Trish. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Temperatures are set to go over 30c for the next week.

Off to a friends for coffee and then I need to finish my quilting and make a cake.

Happy Thursday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Take it from Monty... Happy Birthday dear sister! ❤ xoxoxo ❤


Awwwwww, thanks Trish, I love it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a London that looks like Jacky's area sounds, very overcast and a bit muggy. Like Jacky, I wish it would rain, my garden is so dry and I have lost several heucheras :sm03: 

Had a nice surprise delivered this morning, a bottle of wine and some chocolates from my sister, via Marks & Spencer's, a lovely start to the day!!

Nothing much to do today, so my time is my own. I finished my latest Lala Shawl and now have no knitting to do apart from the dreaded square! I really must knuckle down and finish it!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London that looks like Jacky's area sounds, very overcast and a bit muggy. Like Jacky, I wish it would rain, my garden is so dry and I have lost several heucheras :sm03:
> 
> Had a nice surprise delivered this morning, a bottle of wine and some chocolates from my sister, via Marks & Spencer's, a lovely start to the day!!
> 
> Nothing much to do today, so my time is my own. I finished my latest Lala Shawl and now have no knitting to do apart from the dreaded square! I really must knuckle down and finish it!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Nice.


----------



## grandma susan

Just had hair cut and scrunched


----------



## grandma susan

This is protection. I can only do so much


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Just had hair cut and scrunched


Very nice!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> This is protection. I can only do so much


It's all anyone can do but I'm sure it's enough!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London that looks like Jacky's area sounds, very overcast and a bit muggy. Like Jacky, I wish it would rain, my garden is so dry and I have lost several heucheras :sm03:
> 
> Had a nice surprise delivered this morning, a bottle of wine and some chocolates from my sister, via Marks & Spencer's, a lovely start to the day!!
> 
> Nothing much to do today, so my time is my own. I finished my latest Lala Shawl and now have no knitting to do apart from the dreaded square! I really must knuckle down and finish it!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Wonderful photo of you and Pat! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Just had hair cut and scrunched


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's been raining here this morning with a bit more on the way. We needed it. Will be social distancing with a friend this morning at an outdoor park under a covered picnic area. That should work okay although it might be a bit chilly. That's all I've got planned. The electrical work is continuing and progressing. Hopefully Mr. Ric will be finished with it soon. I hope you all are having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all my sisters, it got to 19C today which is very good but it was a dull day and kept dry.

Jane my hairdresser came this morning, she cu t quite a bit off it, but I thought I might leave it longer at the moment, I seem to have gone to another length so I'll stay there. I've sent my. Shopping list to Stephen, and I wouldn't be surprised if him and sue come down with it tonight. I had shepherds pie today for lunch and that's about all my news, sorry there's not more but I'll catch up now. Love yawl xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London that looks like Jacky's area sounds, very overcast and a bit muggy. Like Jacky, I wish it would rain, my garden is so dry and I have lost several heucheras :sm03:
> 
> Had a nice surprise delivered this morning, a bottle of wine and some chocolates from my sister, via Marks & Spencer's, a lovely start to the day!!
> 
> Nothing much to do today, so my time is my own. I finished my latest Lala Shawl and now have no knitting to do apart from the dreaded square! I really must knuckle down and finish it!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Is that pat beside you


----------



## Mevbb

grandma susan said:


> Just had hair cut and scrunched


Your hair looks great.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Is that pat beside you


Yes, that is he!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

June, a lovely picture of you on your birthday. 

Off into London with dd today when she has been to the hairdressers, maybe treat her to lunch as it's her birthday. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> June, a lovely picture of you on your birthday.
> 
> Off into London with dd today when she has been to the hairdressers, maybe treat her to lunch as it's her birthday. Have a good day everyone


Have a good day, hope it won't be too hot for you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very sunny, very hot Norfolk. Got the shopping done yesterday so I think it will be a try and stay cool sort of day. Expect all the beaches will be crowded again and the pubs too and Norfolk was doing so well. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely morning yesterday in a friends garden. Today the girls are cominy over for rose, cake and craft.

Temperature here going to be around mid to high 30s.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely morning yesterday in a friends garden. Today the girls are cominy over for rose, cake and craft.
> 
> Temperature here going to be around mid to high 30s.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Morning Josephine was wondering whether I was the lone survivor here. Totally hot here, can't see a lot getting done, what cake did you make yesterday? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Josephine was wondering whether I was the lone survivor here. Totally hot here, can't see a lot getting done, what cake did you make yesterday? xx


This is my cake. Apricot and lemon with lemon and chocolate icing.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just finished my patchwork pillowcase


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> This is my cake. Apricot and lemon with lemon and chocolate icing.


Very pretty, hope it tastes as good as it looks. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Very pretty, hope it tastes as good as it looks. xx


Last one did x


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> This is my cake. Apricot and lemon with lemon and chocolate icing.


You need to go on TheGreat British Baking Show. That is a show stopper.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, 27 yes 27C....... It's so warm it's a lovely day up here. I haven't been out just stayed in and had a coffee this afternoon with Margaret. She was wanting an escape from her John! We've all been there haven't we. 

I did some washing this morning and probably will tomorrow aswell. That's the highlight of my day.????. I'm ok though and I hope you are too. Love yawl xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Mevbb said:


> Your hair looks great.


Thank you mev


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> This is my cake. Apricot and lemon with lemon and chocolate icing.


It looks good enough to eat


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny Seattle. Just returned from my walk. Getting together with a friend this afternoon for a social distancing visit. Met up for an SD visit with another friend yesterday. So nice to get out. Mr Ric's electrical project is coming along. Hopefully he'll get it finished up today. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> This is my cake. Apricot and lemon with lemon and chocolate icing.


Beautiful and looks yummy. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished my patchwork pillowcase


That looks so good. I hope Bentley appreciates the work you put into it


----------



## jollypolly

Finally here I am again. We have had many doctor appointments and all is going along as expected. Not gotten results for son’s croans test but know he Also has a badly ripped cornea. He can’t avoid blinking so they couldn’t put a lens to shield it while it heals instead he has ointment. I’ve had a lumpectomy under my right arm and might need radiation or such. Have appointment next week with oncologist. Also my very old soooo loved cat Suzi died. So just taking things a day at a time and hoping for the best. Hope you all stay safe and well.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Just had hair cut and scrunched


You look lovely ...it's a treat to get prettied up. I've not had a hair cut in months but I don't see anyone I know so doesn't matter.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> You look lovely ...it's a treat to get prettied up. I've not had a hair cut in months but I don't see anyone I know so doesn't matter.


You've had enough to put up with the last few months. Just take your time and you'll get there.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thank you very much dear, you are pitch perfect this morning!!! xxxx


Belated birthday wishes. Happy Birthday ????????????


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> You've had enough to put up with the last few months. Just take your time and you'll get there.


Hoping for the best. So nice to see You and your perky hairdo.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> June, a lovely picture of you on your birthday.
> 
> Off into London with dd today when she has been to the hairdressers, maybe treat her to lunch as it's her birthday. Have a good day everyone


Happy Birthday Miss R!!! Have a lovely day!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished my patchwork pillowcase


That's lovely, a work of heart!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Finally here I am again. We have had many doctor appointments and all is going along as expected. Not gotten results for son's croans test but know he Also has a badly ripped cornea. He can't avoid blinking so they couldn't put a lens to shield it while it heals instead he has ointment. I've had a lumpectomy under my right arm and might need radiation or such. Have appointment next week with oncologist. Also my very old soooo loved cat Suzi died. So just taking things a day at a time and hoping for the best. Hope you all stay safe and well.


Oh dear, I'm so sorry for your troubles, it has all come together again, hasn't it? I can empathise with your son as I have a 'crinkled' cornea and am also using some really horrible gloopy eye gel drops. I hope things come right again for you soon dear, although we can't bring Suzi back :sm03: Sending you hugs and good wishes ((((((((((((((((O)))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Belated birthday wishes. Happy Birthday ????????????


Thanks Polly!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry for your troubles, it has all come together again, hasn't it? I can empathise with your son as I have a 'crinkled' cornea and am also using some really horrible gloopy eye gel drops. I hope things come right again for you soon dear, although we can't bring Suzi back :sm03: Sending you hugs and good wishes ((((((((((((((((O)))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ditto all of what June says, Polly! Also sending you both many warm, comforting and healing hugs and much love to you both! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Sorry, late on parade again!! Have been down to the coast to see my old school friend and her husband, who was also at school with us. Had a really nice day, walked down to the sea front and out on the pier and then along the lovely little shops. We picked up fish & chips to take back with us and ate them in their beautiful garden. Good journey home but so grateful for A/C in the car, sitting here gently steaming now!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It looks good enough to eat


It was xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> That looks so good. I hope Bentley appreciates the work you put into it


It's mine


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry, late on parade again!! Have been down to the coast to see my old school friend and her husband, who was also at school with us. Had a really nice day, walked down to the sea front and out on the pier and then along the lovely little shops. We picked up fish & chips to take back with us and ate them in their beautiful garden. Good journey home but so grateful for A/C in the car, sitting here gently steaming now!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you were able to have such a great outing today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> It's mine


It's wonderful (and so are you)! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> It's mine


Love it.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it.


....and it's on the front _and_ the back!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> ....and it's on the front _and_ the back!!!!


About 500 hexagonals


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> About 500 hexagonals


That's a WOW! then!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a glorious sunny day in Norfolk. At the moment there's a lovely cool breeze and it's a bit hazy but think that will all disappear later on. If it's anything like yesterday I will not be doing much again today, didn't even pick my knitting up yesterday, way too hot and sticky. Much prefer this weather when I've got a sea breeze, a sun umbrella and the Caribbean sea lapping at my feet. Well I can dream can't I? Have a good weekend, has anyone heard from Nitzi lately she seems to have gone missing, hope we haven't lost someone else. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning Jacky, looks like it's you and me, kid!! You are right about Nitzt, she hasn't posted since Monday, hope all is well!

It was a scorcher yesterday but, as you say, being by the sea, as I was, makes it much more bearable. 

I also tried to knit last night but it was horrible, as you say, all sticky paws!!

Hope everyone is stay safe and sane, sending lots of live to you all xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky, looks like it's you and me, kid!! You are right about Nitzt, she hasn't posted since Monday, hope all is well!
> 
> It was a scorcher yesterday but, as you say, being by the sea, as I was, makes it much more bearable.
> 
> I also tried to knit last night but it was horrible, as you say, all sticky paws!!
> 
> Hope everyone is stay safe and sane, sending lots of live to you all xxxx ❤


The two of us can cope. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. Busy weekend ahead LM1 is coming to stay and the family are here for lunch tomorrow. 

My eldest gs is 16 today, where has the time gone?

Happy Saturday everyone and have a good weekend. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. Busy weekend ahead LM1 is coming to stay and the family are here for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> My eldest gs is 16 today, where has the time gone?
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and have a good weekend. Xx


Good morning Josephine! I know what you mean about GS1, the friend I visited yesterday, has a gd born 4 days after Jake and we were both aghast that they will both be 16 in October!! Lots of happy memories in those years though, eh?!! Happy birthday young Master E!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:35 am EDT and 24'C (75'F). The hot humid sticky air continues. 
I've been in a mood lately. I blame it on lack of sleep. DD has been working with someone from Texas who insists on working through the night. Well that keeps Bella-kitty up, who keeps me up. I've been walking around like a zombie and have had to rip out the border on my wrap 4 times. But I got some sleep after 3am last night and I feel more human now.
We had 4 days of storms with enough rain to overflow the rain gauge several times and high winds. A tornado touched down near one of my brothers properties, but there is no building on that one so just some tree damage. Another tornado touched down north of Kingston. Hydro went out in Cobourg again. They really need to invest in some generators for the Walmart.
Our covid numbers new cases have been below 100 in this province since the weekend. People are masked, but getting lax about the distancing. As one woman told my mum, "but I've got my mask on, I don't need to maintain 6 feet". Guess the government needs to do some more educational advertising. The government is still talking about the kids going back to school in September with the only change being the kids have to wear masks. They can't maintain six feet between desks because they were overcrowded beforehand. Anything to get the parents back to work.
My work is having an online discussion on the 23rd about how we are returning back to work. Unless they make some of the washrooms employee only, and keep the public in the lobby only, I'm going to protest going back to work.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Josephine! I know what you mean about GS1, the friend I visited yesterday, has a gd born 4 days after Jake and we were both aghast that they will both be 16 in October!! Lots of happy memories in those years though, eh?!! Happy birthday young Master E!! Xxxx


Happy birthday from me too.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. Busy weekend ahead LM1 is coming to stay and the family are here for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> My eldest gs is 16 today, where has the time gone?
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and have a good weekend. Xx


Happy Saturday.
Have a great time with LM1.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky, looks like it's you and me, kid!! You are right about Nitzt, she hasn't posted since Monday, hope all is well!
> 
> It was a scorcher yesterday but, as you say, being by the sea, as I was, makes it much more bearable.
> 
> I also tried to knit last night but it was horrible, as you say, all sticky paws!!
> 
> Hope everyone is stay safe and sane, sending lots of live to you all xxxx ❤


Sorry I went awol.
I blame the cat :

:sm16:

Just have to wash your hands and wipe the needles with a damp towel followed by a paper towel and knit on. I've got the same sticky needles too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious sunny day in Norfolk. At the moment there's a lovely cool breeze and it's a bit hazy but think that will all disappear later on. If it's anything like yesterday I will not be doing much again today, didn't even pick my knitting up yesterday, way too hot and sticky. Much prefer this weather when I've got a sea breeze, a sun umbrella and the Caribbean sea lapping at my feet. Well I can dream can't I? Have a good weekend, has anyone heard from Nitzi lately she seems to have gone missing, hope we haven't lost someone else. xx


You need to find a good Caribbean video on youtube and have that play on your tablet while sipping a cool drink.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> It's mine


Love you and your pillow.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sorry, late on parade again!! Have been down to the coast to see my old school friend and her husband, who was also at school with us. Had a really nice day, walked down to the sea front and out on the pier and then along the lovely little shops. We picked up fish & chips to take back with us and ate them in their beautiful garden. Good journey home but so grateful for A/C in the car, sitting here gently steaming now!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


You just need to put a bucket of ice in front of a fan. Canadian air personal air conditioning!
That trip to the coast sounds wonderful. I really need some waves. They are so soothing. 
Port Hope's beaches are covered in people. The authorities are going to block off access on the weekends now. So many people have been on the beaches that it is not safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Happy Birthday Miss R!!! Have a lovely day!!xxxxxxxxxx


Happy belated birthday from Canada too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> You look lovely ...it's a treat to get prettied up. I've not had a hair cut in months but I don't see anyone I know so doesn't matter.


Of course it matters. If your longish hair is bothering you, have it cut. Do you trust your son with scissors. Just getting some length off, may help.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Finally here I am again. We have had many doctor appointments and all is going along as expected. Not gotten results for son's croans test but know he Also has a badly ripped cornea. He can't avoid blinking so they couldn't put a lens to shield it while it heals instead he has ointment. I've had a lumpectomy under my right arm and might need radiation or such. Have appointment next week with oncologist. Also my very old soooo loved cat Suzi died. So just taking things a day at a time and hoping for the best. Hope you all stay safe and well.


I hope you get a treatment plan that works for you.
I'm so sorry about Suzi.
One day at a time is all that we can do.
You stay safe too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny Seattle. Just returned from my walk. Getting together with a friend this afternoon for a social distancing visit. Met up for an SD visit with another friend yesterday. So nice to get out. Mr Ric's electrical project is coming along. Hopefully he'll get it finished up today. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


The only outings that I have been doing, have been under the tent at the yarn store. We got a few looks on Thursday. I guess word hasn't spread about the tents yet.
Have lovely safe meetups.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, 27 yes 27C....... It's so warm it's a lovely day up here. I haven't been out just stayed in and had a coffee this afternoon with Margaret. She was wanting an escape from her John! We've all been there haven't we.
> 
> I did some washing this morning and probably will tomorrow aswell. That's the highlight of my day.????. I'm ok though and I hope you are too. Love yawl xxxx


If it's so lovely out, why aren't you outside enjoying your weather.
Why do today, when you can put it off until tomorrow (when the weather may not be so nice).
Your washing will probably dry instantly.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished my patchwork pillowcase


That's a lot of work.
And it'll go with everything.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> This is my cake. Apricot and lemon with lemon and chocolate icing.


Yummy. That looks wonderful.
We've just finished off the last of the donuts that I got from the bakery.
We're not big cake eaters here. Just mug cakes.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely morning yesterday in a friends garden. Today the girls are cominy over for rose, cake and craft.
> 
> Temperature here going to be around mid to high 30s.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


After the rose and cake, do you get much crafting done?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> This is protection. I can only do so much


How does your hairdresser breath through all those sequins. 
Pretty mask, though.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Just had hair cut and scrunched


Looking good Susan.
I like my hair a little longer in the summer so I can tie it up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London that looks like Jacky's area sounds, very overcast and a bit muggy. Like Jacky, I wish it would rain, my garden is so dry and I have lost several heucheras :sm03:
> 
> Had a nice surprise delivered this morning, a bottle of wine and some chocolates from my sister, via Marks & Spencer's, a lovely start to the day!!
> 
> Nothing much to do today, so my time is my own. I finished my latest Lala Shawl and now have no knitting to do apart from the dreaded square! I really must knuckle down and finish it!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I missed your birthday too.
Happy belated birthday wishes. I see you celebrated it properly.
If it is the square you are facing, time for a secondary project. My yarn store is doing fingerless mitts. Quick and easy, but I've never finished a set.


----------



## nitz8catz

I didn't catch up all the way but I think I'm going to sign off now and do a little knitting while the house is quiet.
Everyone have a great day/weekend.
Stay safe my lovelies.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You need to find a good Caribbean video on youtube and have that play on your tablet while sipping a cool drink.


Have been looking back through my photos, the sea looks gorgeous but not very cooling in a picture. Actually it's not too bad today with everything open we've got a lovely breeze blowing. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all...it's been a dull day and 15C. I didn't do any more bedding in case it rained. My coffees have been replenished. My helpers haven't brought me them for a few weeks, well I've struck gold this weekend. Stephen brought me 12 and Margaret got me 12 and Michelle next door got me 12 today. They are all on offer and they thought of me. I reckon I've got way over 60 again. Well. One never knows when we will be locked down again. It's very warm in this bedroom tonight. I can't opens a window because of bees and wasps. 

I'm going to crem and Stephens tomorrow, but not early. About 2ish I would think. I'll take flowers for Albert to,or row but it's his birthday on Wednesday and I won't get any new ones, just for the sake of it. Every day might aswell be his birthday, theyre all the same to us. He'd be 74.

Got no more news so I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry I went awol.
> I blame the cat :
> 
> :sm16:
> 
> Just have to wash your hands and wipe the needles with a damp towel followed by a paper towel and knit on. I've got the same sticky needles too.


I have found having the fan on about 2 feet away works well!!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> How does your hairdresser breath through all those sequins.
> Pretty mask, though.


I never thought of that????????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday from me too.


And a Happy Birthday to your GS1 from me, too, Josephine. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get a treatment plan that works for you.
> I'm so sorry about Suzi.
> One day at a time is all that we can do.
> You stay safe too.


Thank you. We are so sad. I'm ok with the length of my hair. I usually try to let it grow and when it's too long cut it but so far I like the length. I use to have bangs and pull the rest back with a Barrett leaving it going down my back. Can't quite enjoy it that long now.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello all...it's been a dull day and 15C. I didn't do any more bedding in case it rained. My coffees have been replenished. My helpers haven't brought me them for a few weeks, well I've struck gold this weekend. Stephen brought me 12 and Margaret got me 12 and Michelle next door got me 12 today. They are all on offer and they thought of me. I reckon I've got way over 60 again. Well. One never knows when we will be locked down again. It's very warm in this bedroom tonight. I can't opens a window because of bees and wasps.
> 
> I'm going to crem and Stephens tomorrow, but not early. About 2ish I would think. I'll take flowers for Albert to,or row but it's his birthday on Wednesday and I won't get any new ones, just for the sake of it. Every day might aswell be his birthday, theyre all the same to us. He'd be 74.
> 
> Got no more news so I love yawl. Xxx


You can never have too many coffees. And you are right that in Covid times good to have extra on hand.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Garden just about finished, just sommore soil needed for raised beds. Here's some befores and afters


Your yard is beautiful now. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Your yard is beautiful now. xoxoxo


Thanks, just needs a bit of colour in it now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, overcast Norfolk, not sure if the sun will manage to burn all this cloud off but it is trying. Nothing planned for the day but might manage some knitting now it's a bit cooler. Have a peaceful Sunday, keep out of harms way. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It comes as a download and I can't open it!!! xxxx


Same here, Jacki xxx! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Same here, Jacki xxx! xoxoxo


I think if it's what I remember June posted it later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think if it's what I remember June posted it later. xx


Yes that's right, I did. It was a picture of Monty the sloth, hanging from a bungee in my garden!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from yet another sweltering day in London!! I think we're in for 34'C today, almost too much for me, it just saps my energy but thank heavens for electric fans!!

More odd-jobbing today, I've let things slide around here. I'm going to go room to room, making a list of things that need doing and then probably not doing them!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

Have the best day you can, my friends, stay safe and sane! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, first up, Happy Birthday for August sth; Sorry it is late! Ian having roughh reading atm, and my eyes won't be getting fixed until early next year, which made me very sad, but at least I do know that it is still going to be done; which is good!
I have had a visitor from Wednesday afternoon, until Saturday morning. My younge r sister came for a visit, to help get rid of a huge amount of stuff, that wasn't ever my gear; but it still found its way into my house} It took a days to get the majority of the gear gone, and now I can actually get into my sewing room, and I can actually find thethings I need, for my different projects. I now only have one sewing machine, and my sister has a wonderful quilting machine, which I can no longer use easily!
I had a great time with my sister, but boy did I get exhausted during those few days. When she got home, her youngest daughter had he have a COVID test, because she had developed some cold symptoms, but fortunately the swabs came back negative, so everything is now good with her family! Anyway, I am still quite tired ether that visit, and will be going to bed very soon!

<I hope everyone has a wonderful Day, whatever you each happen to be doing! Good Night all! ????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, first up, Happy Birthday for August sth; Sorry it is late! Ian having roughh reading atm, and my eyes won't be getting fixed until early next year, which made me very sad, but at least I do know that it is still going to be done; which is good!
> I have had a visitor from Wednesday afternoon, until Saturday morning. My younge r sister came for a visit, to help get rid of a huge amount of stuff, that wasn't ever my gear; but it still found its way into my house} It took a days to get the majority of the gear gone, and now I can actually get into my sewing room, and I can actually find thethings I need, for my different projects. I now only have one sewing machine, and my sister has a wonderful quilting machine, which I can no longer use easily!
> I had a great time with my sister, but boy did I get exhausted during those few days. When she got home, her youngest daughter had he have a COVID test, because she had developed some cold symptoms, but fortunately the swabs came back negative, so everything is now good with her family! Anyway, I am still quite tired ether that visit, and will be going to bed very soon!
> 
> <I hope everyone has a wonderful Day, whatever you each happen to be doing! Good Night all! ????????????????????????


Hi Judi,

So sorry you are having to wait such a long time for help with your eyes, nothing you can do, of course, just keep being patient. My eyes change daily, not having a good day with my left eye today, quite blurry. Am going back to the optometrist in two weeks to see what happens next. Glad your niece got the all-clear!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning Josephine! I know what you mean about GS1, the friend I visited yesterday, has a gd born 4 days after Jake and we were both aghast that they will both be 16 in October!! Lots of happy memories in those years though, eh?!! Happy birthday young Master E!! Xxxx


It was Camerons birthday yesterday, Elliott is 18 Sep.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> And a Happy Birthday to your GS1 from me, too, Josephine. xxxooo


Thank you xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had the family here for lunch. It's been another glorious day. Had LM1 staying last night and we have been making cushions for her restyled bedroom. She did all the work, I just supervised. 

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had the family here for lunch. It's been another glorious day. Had LM1 staying last night and we have been making cushions for her restyled bedroom. She did all the work, I just supervised.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


Great photo and well done for LM1 getting her cushions made. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Sunshine here today with temps getting to 73F. Perfect! I think Mr Ric is almost finished with the electrical work or will be by tomorrow. That will be so nice to have it finished and out of the way. Will still need to call an inspector in to sign off on it and will hopefully get that out of the way this coming week. Not much planned for me other than a quick trip to the grocery store at some point. I hope you all are staying safe and well and that everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Sunshine here today with temps getting to 73F. Perfect! I think Mr Ric is almost finished with the electrical work or will be by tomorrow. That will be so nice to have it finished and out of the way. Will still need to call an inspector in to sign off on it and will hopefully get that out of the way this coming week. Not much planned for me other than a quick trip to the grocery store at some point. I hope you all are staying safe and well and that everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Is there much else to do or will you be homeward bound soon? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Is there much else to do or will you be homeward bound soon? xx


Yes, there is still lots to do. He has to finish up all the drywall work and then the painting will begin. All the rooms except the kitchen need to be painted -- the kitchen was finished in December before the new cabinets went in. I know there's more, but can't think what at the moment. I think we'll be here for at least another couple of months. xxxooo :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It was Camerons birthday yesterday, Elliott is 18 Sep.


Of course, I knew that!! I forget that Cameron is the eldest! Hope he had a good birthday anyway!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had the family here for lunch. It's been another glorious day. Had LM1 staying last night and we have been making cushions for her restyled bedroom. She did all the work, I just supervised.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


Excellent!!!


----------



## LEE1313

[quote=PurpleFi


Hi, Just wondering what LM1 means ? I am not familiar with that.
Thanks


----------



## grandma susan

Hello,everyone, and happy new week. I went to S and S today and they suggested I went to M and S with them. They thought they might buy some bits and bobs to eat for Wednesday when it's their wedding anniversay. Really to be honest it was to take me into a shop. I bought 2 tops and had the vouchers to cover the price so I was quids in....I did OK in the shop too. There was one little group with 4 young ladies in it I'd say 25ish and they stood in a group in the narrowest lane of them all. I asked politely just where the hell were we to go ? They moved.......

I never got to crem but I will tomorrow. I left them at their house going to start a BBQ. I wanted to come home, so here I am.

I've had a lovely day and I'm proud of myself. With masks and hand wash, I was fine. Hope you've all had or having a nice Sunday and I love yawl. Xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello,everyone, and happy new week. I went to S and S today and they suggested I went to M and S with them. They thought they might buy some bits and bobs to eat for Wednesday when it's their wedding anniversay. Really to be honest it was to take me into a shop. I bought 2 tops and had the vouchers to cover the price so I was quids in....I did OK in the shop too. There was one little group with 4 young ladies in it I'd say 25ish and they stood in a group in the narrowest lane of them all. I asked politely just where the hell were we to go ? They moved.......
> 
> I never got to crem but I will tomorrow. I left them at their house going to start a BBQ. I wanted to come home, so here I am.
> 
> I've had a lovely day and I'm proud of myself. With masks and hand wash, I was fine. Hope you've all had or having a nice Sunday and I love yawl. Xx


Well done!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

LEE1313 said:


> PurpleFi
> Hi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Family name when she was about 2 Little Madam. She being the elder granddaughter is LM1 and her younger cousin is LM2.
Click to expand...


----------



## LEE1313

PurpleFi said:


> Family name when she was about 2 Little Madam. She being the elder granddaughter is LM1 and her younger cousin is LM2.


ok thank you


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello,everyone, and happy new week. I went to S and S today and they suggested I went to M and S with them. They thought they might buy some bits and bobs to eat for Wednesday when it's their wedding anniversay. Really to be honest it was to take me into a shop. I bought 2 tops and had the vouchers to cover the price so I was quids in....I did OK in the shop too. There was one little group with 4 young ladies in it I'd say 25ish and they stood in a group in the narrowest lane of them all. I asked politely just where the hell were we to go ? They moved.......
> 
> I never got to crem but I will tomorrow. I left them at their house going to start a BBQ. I wanted to come home, so here I am.
> 
> I've had a lovely day and I'm proud of myself. With masks and hand wash, I was fine. Hope you've all had or having a nice Sunday and I love yawl. Xx


Sounds like a fine time. Wish I could have seen you telL the ladies So politely. I ordered my embroidery thread and got it curb side so I'm ready to play. I want to take words from one place with picture from another and combine. Just a matter of counting spaces right.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from yet another sweltering day in London!! I think we're in for 34'C today, almost too much for me, it just saps my energy but thank heavens for electric fans!!
> 
> More odd-jobbing today, I've let things slide around here. I'm going to go room to room, making a list of things that need doing and then probably not doing them!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Have the best day you can, my friends, stay safe and sane! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I did just that this morning don't know where the list went tho. Didn't do a bit of good to write it but maybe freeing my head if it. 
My Boston cream donut was upside down in the bag as I see as I open the bag. I would have liked the chocolate on the donut not the bag.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had the family here for lunch. It's been another glorious day. Had LM1 staying last night and we have been making cushions for her restyled bedroom. She did all the work, I just supervised.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


That's a lovely moment or several moments. I like the turquoise and your machine. Pretty LM1. Pretty you.


----------



## Islander

A nice sunny warm day here, still on my quest to get rid of things I don't need. I haven't posted as often as I'm finding I'm getting too many "prove you're human" requests... even for a one liner. Today after picking bicycles, trains and planes over and over, the message got lost anyhow. 

I almost want to boycott KP, or go sit on Ravelry Connections 4 and pout. :sm22: Angela said this forum is not a hard one to run, it appears the owners aren't sympathetic to making it outstanding.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> A nice sunny warm day here, still on my quest to get rid of things I don't need. I haven't posted as often as I'm finding I'm getting too many "prove you're human" requests... even for a one liner. Today after picking bicycles, trains and planes over and over, the message got lost anyhow.
> 
> I almost want to boycott KP, or go sit on Ravelry Connections 4 and pout. :sm22: Angela said this forum is not a hard one to run, it appears the owners aren't sympathetic to making it outstanding.


I don't really care if it's not outstanding, just good enough to get us all back together again would be fine by me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. No clouds to start off today, straight into blue skies, sunshine and lack of air. By about midday yesterday it cleared up and we had another scorcher, this weather certainly doesn't help the knitting. Nothing planned for the day will probably just sit here and melt. The lawn is looking greener at the expense of our water bill, just one or two places need rescuing now. Have a good safe day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. Had the family over for lunch yesterday. LM1 will be coming back to finish her cushion later in the week.

KnitWIts here this morning.

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A nice sunny warm day here, still on my quest to get rid of things I don't need. I haven't posted as often as I'm finding I'm getting too many "prove you're human" requests... even for a one liner. Today after picking bicycles, trains and planes over and over, the message got lost anyhow.
> 
> I almost want to boycott KP, or go sit on Ravelry Connections 4 and pout. :sm22: Angela said this forum is not a hard one to run, it appears the owners aren't sympathetic to making it outstanding.


I know how you feel love, sometimes, it's such a pain, it's hard to be bothered!! Not sure what too do about it either but 'wither thou goest......'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't really care if it's not outstanding, just good enough to get us all back together again would be fine by me. xx


I agree Jacky, I so miss the old days when you could always find someone here to chat with xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from another scorcher in London, 33'C here today. First thing, when I woke up there was a cold breeze coming through the open window, I had to put my nightie on!!! :sm12: Still enough breeze here to blow my water pot off the kitchen window sill just now but out side it is very hot.

We are going out to SD lunch later as it is our 52nd wedding anniversary and then doing the grocery shop on the way home.

Have a good one everybody, keep cool and sane!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from another scorcher in London, 33'C here today. First thing, when I woke up there was a cold breeze coming through the open window, I had to put my nightie on!!! :sm12: Still enough breeze here to blow my water pot off the kitchen window sill just now but out side it is very hot.
> 
> We are going out to SD lunch later as it is our 52nd wedding anniversary and then doing the grocery shop on the way home.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, keep cool and sane!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Happy anniversary, have a nice meal, I'm still waiting for mine.xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy anniversary, have a nice meal, I'm still waiting for mine.xxxx :sm16:


It's only lunch in Costas, and we get 50% off of that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's only lunch in Costas, and we get 50% off of that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Hey that's more than I got. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey that's more than I got. xxxx


I got nought for 50, maybe when you get to 52? By the way, it was my idea and I expect I am paying!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:45 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). Humidity is 95% and our air conditioning is having a hard time keeping up. I'm sweating already.
Yesterday was a grey soggy day until just before supper and today has started grey as well, but this time with an hour of thunder and lightning. A bit of rain passed through and now everything is still.
Our new cases of covid have remained under 100 for 7 days now, but one of those cases is a 20 something girl in my county. Seems she had to party in Toronto and her family is paying for it now. 7 people are isolating and she is in hospital. Fights have broken out over elevators since they are restricted in how many people are allowed inside during this time. The mayor of Toronto is urging calm and asking people to leave a little early to avoid congestion. The highways in Toronto look like everyone is back to work as they are all congested again.
Toronto is the most vertically growing city in the world with more construction cranes than any other city. In the last 3 weeks, 2 of those cranes have crashed to the ground. Now more inspectors will be hired to inspect the cranes.
I have an online meeting on Tuesday about our return to work. I still dont' want to go. Not until they segregate some washrooms for only employees. I know that any changes that they make to the ventilation system will only be temporary and probably be only for a couple of weeks because ventilation costs money.
I've started a simple feather and fan edging to my Nakia wrap when everything else that I tried just didn't work. I'll post a pic tomorrow when there is actually some light in this house.
Back to work online today.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from another scorcher in London, 33'C here today. First thing, when I woke up there was a cold breeze coming through the open window, I had to put my nightie on!!! :sm12: Still enough breeze here to blow my water pot off the kitchen window sill just now but out side it is very hot.
> 
> We are going out to SD lunch later as it is our 52nd wedding anniversary and then doing the grocery shop on the way home.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, keep cool and sane!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Happy anniversary. I wonder if this summer will go on record as the warmest?
Enjoy your lunch. Don't get blown away while going there.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. Had the family over for lunch yesterday. LM1 will be coming back to finish her cushion later in the week.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xx


Happy Monday.
Enjoy your sun and KnitWits.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. No clouds to start off today, straight into blue skies, sunshine and lack of air. By about midday yesterday it cleared up and we had another scorcher, this weather certainly doesn't help the knitting. Nothing planned for the day will probably just sit here and melt. The lawn is looking greener at the expense of our water bill, just one or two places need rescuing now. Have a good safe day. xx


I've given up on my front lawn. It is going to stay brown and crunchy until it is reseeded. Mum keeps pointing out baby grasses in the brown but does see how far apart those baby grasses are. I was walking over it and noticed how lumpy it is. So probably need another load of topsoil spread on it. The back lawn is green, growing and needing mowing if it ever dries.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't really care if it's not outstanding, just good enough to get us all back together again would be fine by me. xx


It would be nice if admin would tell us what we need to do to comply with their security. It doesn't help when they dont' tell us what they want.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A nice sunny warm day here, still on my quest to get rid of things I don't need. I haven't posted as often as I'm finding I'm getting too many "prove you're human" requests... even for a one liner. Today after picking bicycles, trains and planes over and over, the message got lost anyhow.
> 
> I almost want to boycott KP, or go sit on Ravelry Connections 4 and pout. :sm22: Angela said this forum is not a hard one to run, it appears the owners aren't sympathetic to making it outstanding.


It's the tiny pictures. "Is that a wall or the side of a bus?"


----------



## London Girl

I have to share these pictures of my gks! Sam posted the first one, captioned '6 years ago today'. Then she posted the second one 'Look how much they've changed!' Then my clever son did the third one, I'm so impressed with all of them!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I have to share these pictures of my gks! Sam posted the first one, captioned '6 years ago today'. Then she posted the second one 'Look how much they've changed!' Then my clever son did the third one, I'm so impressed with all of them!!


Very clever.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I did just that this morning don't know where the list went tho. Didn't do a bit of good to write it but maybe freeing my head if it.
> My Boston cream donut was upside down in the bag as I see as I open the bag. I would have liked the chocolate on the donut not the bag.


I have the same problem here. We take the Boston cream donuts out of their package and put them in plastic bags and the chocolate sticks to the plastic bag. I am not licking the chocolate off the bag!
And it's so hot here that I have to eat the donut quickly before the chocolate melts.
Maybe we should change to another flavour of donut? Nah!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's the tiny pictures. "Is that a wall or the side of a bus?"


Yeah, they are pretty hard to identify and I still don't understand why. We've all been using this site for such a long time, surely they know we are human by now!!!?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:45 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). Humidity is 95% and our air conditioning is having a hard time keeping up. I'm sweating already.
> Yesterday was a grey soggy day until just before supper and today has started grey as well, but this time with an hour of thunder and lightning. A bit of rain passed through and now everything is still.
> Our new cases of covid have remained under 100 for 7 days now, but one of those cases is a 20 something girl in my county. Seems she had to party in Toronto and her family is paying for it now. 7 people are isolating and she is in hospital. Fights have broken out over elevators since they are restricted in how many people are allowed inside during this time. The mayor of Toronto is urging calm and asking people to leave a little early to avoid congestion. The highways in Toronto look like everyone is back to work as they are all congested again.
> Toronto is the most vertically growing city in the world with more construction cranes than any other city. In the last 3 weeks, 2 of those cranes have crashed to the ground. Now more inspectors will be hired to inspect the cranes.
> I have an online meeting on Tuesday about our return to work. I still dont' want to go. Not until they segregate some washrooms for only employees. I know that any changes that they make to the ventilation system will only be temporary and probably be only for a couple of weeks because ventilation costs money.
> I've started a simple feather and fan edging to my Nakia wrap when everything else that I tried just didn't work. I'll post a pic tomorrow when there is actually some light in this house.
> Back to work online today.


Could have done with some of your rain over here, my little garden is a dust bowl again!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello,everyone, and happy new week. I went to S and S today and they suggested I went to M and S with them. They thought they might buy some bits and bobs to eat for Wednesday when it's their wedding anniversay. Really to be honest it was to take me into a shop. I bought 2 tops and had the vouchers to cover the price so I was quids in....I did OK in the shop too. There was one little group with 4 young ladies in it I'd say 25ish and they stood in a group in the narrowest lane of them all. I asked politely just where the hell were we to go ? They moved.......
> 
> I never got to crem but I will tomorrow. I left them at their house going to start a BBQ. I wanted to come home, so here I am.
> 
> I've had a lovely day and I'm proud of myself. With masks and hand wash, I was fine. Hope you've all had or having a nice Sunday and I love yawl. Xx


I found that yelling at people to keep 6 feet away from me, helped wonderfully with my anxiety.
Well done Susan.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, there is still lots to do. He has to finish up all the drywall work and then the painting will begin. All the rooms except the kitchen need to be painted -- the kitchen was finished in December before the new cabinets went in. I know there's more, but can't think what at the moment. I think we'll be here for at least another couple of months. xxxooo :sm16:


It's going to be a completely new house by the time you finish.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had the family here for lunch. It's been another glorious day. Had LM1 staying last night and we have been making cushions for her restyled bedroom. She did all the work, I just supervised.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone xx


Nice picture and lovely smile on LM1 while she is sewing her cushions.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi,
> 
> So sorry you are having to wait such a long time for help with your eyes, nothing you can do, of course, just keep being patient. My eyes change daily, not having a good day with my left eye today, quite blurry. Am going back to the optometrist in two weeks to see what happens next. Glad your niece got the all-clear!! xxxx


Mum's eye specialist isn't even returning phone calls because they are so backed up.
She needs a new prescription, but no major issues, but she gets a field test every year as a followup to all the laser surgery that she had in her eyes to repair retinal tears.
Hang in there. I hope the drops continue to work for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, first up, Happy Birthday for August sth; Sorry it is late! Ian having roughh reading atm, and my eyes won't be getting fixed until early next year, which made me very sad, but at least I do know that it is still going to be done; which is good!
> I have had a visitor from Wednesday afternoon, until Saturday morning. My younge r sister came for a visit, to help get rid of a huge amount of stuff, that wasn't ever my gear; but it still found its way into my house} It took a days to get the majority of the gear gone, and now I can actually get into my sewing room, and I can actually find thethings I need, for my different projects. I now only have one sewing machine, and my sister has a wonderful quilting machine, which I can no longer use easily!
> I had a great time with my sister, but boy did I get exhausted during those few days. When she got home, her youngest daughter had he have a COVID test, because she had developed some cold symptoms, but fortunately the swabs came back negative, so everything is now good with her family! Anyway, I am still quite tired ether that visit, and will be going to bed very soon!
> 
> <I hope everyone has a wonderful Day, whatever you each happen to be doing! Good Night all! ????????????????????????


It's great that your sister was able to visit. And wonderful that her daughter did not have covid.
Another person getting rid of stuff! I should be motivated to purge, but I'm not.

:sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from yet another sweltering day in London!! I think we're in for 34'C today, almost too much for me, it just saps my energy but thank heavens for electric fans!!
> 
> More odd-jobbing today, I've let things slide around here. I'm going to go room to room, making a list of things that need doing and then probably not doing them!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Have the best day you can, my friends, stay safe and sane! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


We're supposed to feel like 41'C today. I'll be staying cool inside the air con inside this house.
At least you have a list!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and move to my work table. I need to do some updating before I can connect to work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I got nought for 50, maybe when you get to 52? By the way, it was my idea and I expect I am paying!! :sm23: xxxx


Sounds par for the course. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I've given up on my front lawn. It is going to stay brown and crunchy until it is reseeded. Mum keeps pointing out baby grasses in the brown but does see how far apart those baby grasses are. I was walking over it and noticed how lumpy it is. So probably need another load of topsoil spread on it. The back lawn is green, growing and needing mowing if it ever dries.


Our front lawn is green and growing but it's a never ending battle at the back, it looks fairly reasonable first thing in the morning and I watch it going browner and browner as the day wears. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have to share these pictures of my gks! Sam posted the first one, captioned '6 years ago today'. Then she posted the second one 'Look how much they've changed!' Then my clever son did the third one, I'm so impressed with all of them!!


Clever editing and as you say, wow what a change in six years. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It's great that your sister was able to visit. And wonderful that her daughter did not have covid.
> Another person getting rid of stuff! I should be motivated to purge, but I'm not.
> 
> :sm17:


Did all my purging when we moved, it's amazing what you can get rid of when you move house. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We're supposed to feel like 41'C today. I'll be staying cool inside the air con inside this house.
> At least you have a list!


It's not very often we need a/c in this country but we sure need it at the moment. xx


----------



## TexasKnitem

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's eye specialist isn't even returning phone calls because they are so backed up.
> She needs a new prescription, but no major issues, but she gets a field test every year as a followup to all the laser surgery that she had in her eyes to repair retinal tears.
> Hang in there. I hope the drops continue to work for you.


Thank Nitz! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

TexasKnitem said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thank you dear!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from another scorcher in London, 33'C here today. First thing, when I woke up there was a cold breeze coming through the open window, I had to put my nightie on!!! :sm12: Still enough breeze here to blow my water pot off the kitchen window sill just now but out side it is very hot.
> 
> We are going out to SD lunch later as it is our 52nd wedding anniversary and then doing the grocery shop on the way home.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, keep cool and sane!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Happy Anniversary to you both! Enjoy your lunch. :sm02: ????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have to share these pictures of my gks! Sam posted the first one, captioned '6 years ago today'. Then she posted the second one 'Look how much they've changed!' Then my clever son did the third one, I'm so impressed with all of them!!


Great photos and, yes, very clever DS! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's going to be a completely new house by the time you finish.


Sort of. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I just wrote a long message but iPad is acting up. So there's no new message. Love yawl. I sent a good sized message.....


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> I did just that this morning don't know where the list went tho. Didn't do a bit of good to write it but maybe freeing my head if it.
> My Boston cream donut was upside down in the bag as I see as I open the bag. I would have liked the chocolate on the donut not the bag.


Boston cream is Stephens favourite donut....they are mmmmmm


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I just wrote a long message but iPad is acting up. So there's no new message. Love yawl. I sent a good sized message.....


What a pain in the you know what!!! Sorry that happened, Susan. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't really care if it's not outstanding, just good enough to get us all back together again would be fine by me. xx


I'm easy....as you well know


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:45 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). Humidity is 95% and our air conditioning is having a hard time keeping up. I'm sweating already.
> Yesterday was a grey soggy day until just before supper and today has started grey as well, but this time with an hour of thunder and lightning. A bit of rain passed through and now everything is still.
> Our new cases of covid have remained under 100 for 7 days now, but one of those cases is a 20 something girl in my county. Seems she had to party in Toronto and her family is paying for it now. 7 people are isolating and she is in hospital. Fights have broken out over elevators since they are restricted in how many people are allowed inside during this time. The mayor of Toronto is urging calm and asking people to leave a little early to avoid congestion. The highways in Toronto look like everyone is back to work as they are all congested again.
> Toronto is the most vertically growing city in the world with more construction cranes than any other city. In the last 3 weeks, 2 of those cranes have crashed to the ground. Now more inspectors will be hired to inspect the cranes.
> I have an online meeting on Tuesday about our return to work. I still dont' want to go. Not until they segregate some washrooms for only employees. I know that any changes that they make to the ventilation system will only be temporary and probably be only for a couple of weeks because ventilation costs money.
> I've started a simple feather and fan edging to my Nakia wrap when everything else that I tried just didn't work. I'll post a pic tomorrow when there is actually some light in this house.
> Back to work online today.


I think a lot of the younger ones are so angry....just plain angry, about everything. I believe (my opinion) they are not used to having to do as they are told, so automatically fight against everything.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I have the same problem here. We take the Boston cream donuts out of their package and put them in plastic bags and the chocolate sticks to the plastic bag. I am not licking the chocolate off the bag!
> And it's so hot here that I have to eat the donut quickly before the chocolate melts.
> Maybe we should change to another flavour of donut? Nah!


Can't you ask them for a box...boxes are nicer to lick than paper bags????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from another scorcher in London, 33'C here today. First thing, when I woke up there was a cold breeze coming through the open window, I had to put my nightie on!!! Still enough breeze here to blow my water pot off the kitchen window sill just now but out side it is very hot.
> 
> We are going out to SD lunch later as it is our 52nd wedding anniversary and then doing the grocery shop on the way home.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, keep cool and sane!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary to you both! Enjoy your lunch. :sm02: ????????????????????


WOW June, it is beginning to sound as if you are getting an Australian Spring in London! I hope there isnt too many days like that, for you! On the flip side of the coin, we had 3 freezing cold days of rain last week; aaannddd .......... *WE HAD SNOW IN THE FLINDERS RANGES, and WILPENA POUND*

Sorry about the shouting, but I was so excited, even if I didn't get to see it, I think it might have been gone, by the time we did a 2 hour drive to see it! Not to worry, I fully believe that it will happen more in the future, and one day it will stay long enough, for us to get to see it; or on the other hand, the snow episodes might gradually get closer to my abode! ????????????
????????????

Almost forgot .......... *****Happy Anniversary***** I hope you both have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Stay safe Judi


That is what we are doing, Susan ....... we rarely leave home, and wnhen we do leave, it is only to do shopping, or attend dr appts. I think it might be more appropriate to tell you to remain safe, which I can see that you are doing the best that you can do, so keep up the good workout! ????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Just had hair cut and scrunched


Looking good, Susan! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> This is my cake. Apricot and lemon with lemon and chocolate icing.


Yum ........ mum used to make that cake, often!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I have to share these pictures of my gks! Sam posted the first one, captioned '6 years ago today'. Then she posted the second one 'Look how much they've changed!' Then my clever son did the third one, I'm so impressed with all of them!!


Fab photos xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary to you both! Enjoy your lunch. :sm02: ????????????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: ❤


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: ❤


Happy Anniversary from me too xxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, just needs a bit of colour in it now. xx


Yes, colour is always nnice. I am beginning to get places ready in my yard, so that I can have some native plants growing, and hopefully attract some native beesback into my yard. Some of our little native bees a quite pretty, and so different to the European honey bee! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I think if it's what I remember June posted it later. xx


That's good, and I did find it. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi,
> 
> So sorry you are having to wait such a long time for help with your eyes, nothing you can do, of course, just keep being patient. My eyes change daily, not having a good day with my left eye today, quite blurry. Am going back to the optometrist in two weeks to see what happens next. Glad your niece got the all-clear!! xxxx


Thanks June, it was great news; she has had far too many medical problems already, in her young life, she would almost have been floating on air, wafter she received that verdict! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> A nice sunny warm day here, still on my quest to get rid of things I don't need. I haven't posted as often as I'm finding I'm getting too many "prove you're human" requests... even for a one liner. Today after picking bicycles, trains and planes over and over, the message got lost anyhow.
> 
> I almost want to boycott KP, or go sit on Ravelry Connections 4 and pout. Angela said this forum is not a hard one to run, it appears the owners aren't sympathetic to making it outstanding.





nitz8catz said:


> It's the tiny pictures. "Is that a wall or the side of a bus?"


I get DH to decipher that da*m "human/robot identification"! trickery; because I don't have a snowflakes chance in h*▪l of identifying those torture frames!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's great that your sister was able to visit. And wonderful that her daughter did not have covid.
> Another person getting rid of stuff! I should be motivated to purge, but I'm not.
> 
> :sm17:


Most of it didn't even belong to me, it was mainly from my parents, & DH's mother, but it is all gone now, so all I have left to do, is to get rid of old clothes, and linens that are no longer usable, which should be quite easy to do!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Can't you ask them for a box...boxes are nicer to lick than paper bags????


Doesn't matter what I ask for. They put them in whatever they please. Ask bag get box ask box get bag. I asked for cream cheese bagel not toasted. I could see from the car she was putting it in the toaster so I honked she looked I did some wild gestures. She got the message and pulled it out fast. She didn't say anything when she took my money. Order cost $9.67. I gave $20.67. She gave me $8.32. She said it was right because the machine told her what my change was. Then she called someone. I told her my change should be $11 so she gave that to me. But I don't think she understood it.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I have to share these pictures of my gks! Sam posted the first one, captioned '6 years ago today'. Then she posted the second one 'Look how much they've changed!' Then my clever son did the third one, I'm so impressed with all of them!!


That's amazing!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a hot, muggy, noisy Norfolk, either the RAF or USAAF or perhaps both decided 6 a.m. would be a perfect time for manoeuvres over our house, still buzzing around 3 hours later. Won't be doing a lot today by the feel of it, breathing takes up all my time. Still watering the grass like mad. Have a safe Tuesday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with KnitWIts yesterday. 

Going to see if I can bottle some of my tomatoes, I have a bumper crop.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with KnitWIts yesterday.
> 
> Going to see if I can bottle some of my tomatoes, I have a bumper crop.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Morning, what do you preserve them in?


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). The air conditioner has been going all night. Thunderstorms are expected after lunch. We had a thunderstorm yesterday that lasted over an hour and produced a cup full of water.
It's been so hot that a racoon in Toronto climbed to the top of a construction tower 600 feet above the ground to get a breeze. The top news story for today is following the raccoon as he makes his way down.
Our covid numbers are up today. Most of the infections stem from parties and public gatherings. Well duh!.
I had a moment last night. I've decided that my sampler/patchwork Nakia shawl needs a patchwork edging. I'm going to try a bunch on the one side and see how bad it looks. Mostly this is because I haven't found any yarn that works with the multitude of colours in the shawl. And it does need an edging, several sections are stockinette or reverse stockinette and roll.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with KnitWIts yesterday.
> 
> Going to see if I can bottle some of my tomatoes, I have a bumper crop.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Happy Tuesday.
We've been overwhelmed by cucumbers. We've already made yummy pickles, but really what else can you do with cucumbers?
I'm sure you'll have some lovely tomato bottles. Hopefully your kitchen doesn't look like a crime scene when you're done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a hot, muggy, noisy Norfolk, either the RAF or USAAF or perhaps both decided 6 a.m. would be a perfect time for manoeuvres over our house, still buzzing around 3 hours later. Won't be doing a lot today by the feel of it, breathing takes up all my time. Still watering the grass like mad. Have a safe Tuesday. xx


I feel for you. We are on the flight path for the air ambulance helicopters and we are close enough to the Trenton air force base that we get flyovers from military planes quite often. You can hear the bigger ones coming for a long time before they actually arrive.
Maybe try walking through that water that you are watering the lawn. I accidentally walked through DD's spray when she was watering the garden and it was chillingly refreshing.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Doesn't matter what I ask for. They put them in whatever they please. Ask bag get box ask box get bag. I asked for cream cheese bagel not toasted. I could see from the car she was putting it in the toaster so I honked she looked I did some wild gestures. She got the message and pulled it out fast. She didn't say anything when she took my money. Order cost $9.67. I gave $20.67. She gave me $8.32. She said it was right because the machine told her what my change was. Then she called someone. I told her my change should be $11 so she gave that to me. But I don't think she understood it.


There are a lot of teens these days that can't do simple math in their heads anymore. They've used calculators and cash registers too much. And don't give them extra change so you get a bill back. It just confuses them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Most of it didn't even belong to me, it was mainly from my parents, & DH's mother, but it is all gone now, so all I have left to do, is to get rid of old clothes, and linens that are no longer usable, which should be quite easy to do!???????????????? xoxoxo


My basement has leftovers from my apartment, DD's apartment and our house in Florida. I could get rid of most of it, but we have used some of that stuff as things broke. And I hate getting rid of something, then that thing breaks and I have to go buy new. New stuff isn't as good as some of the stuff I have in the basement. The bulky stuff was purged long ago, like extra couches and tables.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> WOW June, it is beginning to sound as if you are getting an Australian Spring in London! I hope there isnt too many days like that, for you! On the flip side of the coin, we had 3 freezing cold days of rain last week; aaannddd .......... *WE HAD SNOW IN THE FLINDERS RANGES, and WILPENA POUND*
> 
> Sorry about the shouting, but I was so excited, even if I didn't get to see it, I think it might have been gone, by the time we did a 2 hour drive to see it! Not to worry, I fully believe that it will happen more in the future, and one day it will stay long enough, for us to get to see it; or on the other hand, the snow episodes might gradually get closer to my abode! ????????????
> ????????????
> 
> Almost forgot .......... *****Happy Anniversary***** I hope you both have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


I can tell you are excited about the snow!
It's not so exciting after 3 months of it.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I think a lot of the younger ones are so angry....just plain angry, about everything. I believe (my opinion) they are not used to having to do as they are told, so automatically fight against everything.


You are probably right.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). The air conditioner has been going all night. Thunderstorms are expected after lunch. We had a thunderstorm yesterday that lasted over an hour and produced a cup full of water.
> It's been so hot that a racoon in Toronto climbed to the top of a construction tower 600 feet above the ground to get a breeze. The top news story for today is following the raccoon as he makes his way down.
> Our covid numbers are up today. Most of the infections stem from parties and public gatherings. Well duh!.
> I had a moment last night. I've decided that my sampler/patchwork Nakia shawl needs a patchwork edging. I'm going to try a bunch on the one side and see how bad it looks. Mostly this is because I haven't found any yarn that works with the multitude of colours in the shawl. And it does need an edging, several sections are stockinette or reverse stockinette and roll.


Very tempted to join the racoon, there is absolutely no air here at the moment, the sky has clouded over so no sun, think the thunderstorms are on their way here too. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Did all my purging when we moved, it's amazing what you can get rid of when you move house. xx


I'll let you know, when I retire and have to move to the east coast. The less that I can take with me, the cheaper that move will be.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> We've been overwhelmed by cucumbers. We've already made yummy pickles, but really what else can you do with cucumbers?
> I'm sure you'll have some lovely tomato bottles. Hopefully your kitchen doesn't look like a crime scene when you're done.


Have you tried apple and cucumber chutney, super with pork or ham. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I have to share these pictures of my gks! Sam posted the first one, captioned '6 years ago today'. Then she posted the second one 'Look how much they've changed!' Then my clever son did the third one, I'm so impressed with all of them!!


Great editing.
Only six years! What a growth spurt.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I feel for you. We are on the flight path for the air ambulance helicopters and we are close enough to the Trenton air force base that we get flyovers from military planes quite often. You can hear the bigger ones coming for a long time before they actually arrive.
> Maybe try walking through that water that you are watering the lawn. I accidentally walked through DD's spray when she was watering the garden and it was chillingly refreshing.


Don't think I haven't been tempted.xx :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Very tempted to join the racoon, there is absolutely no air here at the moment, the sky has clouded over so no sun, think the thunderstorms are on their way here too. xx


Hopefully some rain comes with that thunder. Our last thunderstorm was disappointing for its lack of rain.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you tried apple and cucumber chutney, super with pork or ham. xx


Thanks. I'll look up that recipe.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now and head to my work table.
Everyone have a great day.
Stay safe.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, what do you preserve them in?


Going to try just freezing them whole. Heard uou can get good results, keep for a year and then use as you want. Habe made passatapommidore in the past, but a lot of work. X


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with KnitWIts yesterday.
> 
> Going to see if I can bottle some of my tomatoes, I have a bumper crop.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


We enjoyed some home made v-8 juice on the po h yesterday. So good.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a sunny and pleasant Seattle area. Not a lot planned for today, so will be going with Flo if she's available. If not, I'll keep myself occupied in one way or another. Jacky, I hope you get some cool down weather soon. And, I hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). The air conditioner has been going all night. Thunderstorms are expected after lunch. We had a thunderstorm yesterday that lasted over an hour and produced a cup full of water.
> It's been so hot that a racoon in Toronto climbed to the top of a construction tower 600 feet above the ground to get a breeze. The top news story for today is following the raccoon as he makes his way down.
> Our covid numbers are up today. Most of the infections stem from parties and public gatherings. Well duh!.
> I had a moment last night. I've decided that my sampler/patchwork Nakia shawl needs a patchwork edging. I'm going to try a bunch on the one side and see how bad it looks. Mostly this is because I haven't found any yarn that works with the multitude of colours in the shawl. And it does need an edging, several sections are stockinette or reverse stockinette and roll.


I saw an icord cast off that I think doesn't roll but might not suit your piece.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and pleasant Seattle area. Not a lot planned for today, so will be going with Flo if she's available. If not, I'll keep myself occupied in one way or another. Jacky, I hope you get some cool down weather soon. And, I hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Thought the weather was changing earlier on, it got cloudy and very close but the sun has come out again now, if only we could find a breeze it would be fine. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought the weather was changing earlier on, it got cloudy and very close but the sun has come out again now, if only we could find a breeze it would be fine. xx


Sorry to hear that. A breeze definitely would help a lot! Hope you all can cool down soon. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> There are a lot of teens these days that can't do simple math in their heads anymore. They've used calculators and cash registers too much. And don't give them extra change so you get a bill back. It just confuses them.


That's exactly right. And now they learn to begin on the left of a column where I learned begin on the right and carry the number to top of the left column. Glad I only taught second grade. Can't imagine doing the new math in higher grades. My dad could add long columns of numbers in his head. He measured steel in a rolling mill. It's being torn down after being vacant many years. Probably build a housing development. I often wanted to go look about but feared being on private property or something falling on my head. I should ask the city if photos are in a museum somewhere. In my spare time????


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternoon girls, its22C today and ample hot enough for me. I do t think I could cope with the heat you are getting down south. I'd put up a good try though????.

My window cleaner came today and he's a really nice young man. I would think 25ish. He cleans porches and conservatories. Today I asked him how much he would charge for a piece of my porch, I had one strip that had gone green dirty looking, he add a look at it and said not to worry and did it for me for free....that's made my day. There's no way I could have got up there to clean it. 

I've had a video link with Josephine today and where the time goes when we are chatting I'll never know. I do enjoy them. Sell.. Hats my me ore today. My iPad is on the way out! It's just a matter of time.....I shall latch up....luv yawl...


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Doesn't matter what I ask for. They put them in whatever they please. Ask bag get box ask box get bag. I asked for cream cheese bagel not toasted. I could see from the car she was putting it in the toaster so I honked she looked I did some wild gestures. She got the message and pulled it out fast. She didn't say anything when she took my money. Order cost $9.67. I gave $20.67. She gave me $8.32. She said it was right because the machine told her what my change was. Then she called someone. I told her my change should be $11 so she gave that to me. But I don't think she understood it.


That's happened to me before today. I think it's the use of calculators to blame. We are in a different age, it's easier just to give the right money. Much less hassle. It is what it is.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). The air conditioner has been going all night. Thunderstorms are expected after lunch. We had a thunderstorm yesterday that lasted over an hour and produced a cup full of water.
> It's been so hot that a racoon in Toronto climbed to the top of a construction tower 600 feet above the ground to get a breeze. The top news story for today is following the raccoon as he makes his way down.
> Our covid numbers are up today. Most of the infections stem from parties and public gatherings. Well duh!.
> I had a moment last night. I've decided that my sampler/patchwork Nakia shawl needs a patchwork edging. I'm going to try a bunch on the one side and see how bad it looks. Mostly this is because I haven't found any yarn that works with the multitude of colours in the shawl. And it does need an edging, several sections are stockinette or reverse stockinette and roll.


Oh that poor baby!! Good luck with the patchwork edging!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought the weather was changing earlier on, it got cloudy and very close but the sun has come out again now, if only we could find a breeze it would be fine. xx


I've got a breeze coming out of my electric fan!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> That's exactly right. And now they learn to begin on the left of a column where I learned begin on the right and carry the number to top of the left column. Glad I only taught second grade. Can't imagine doing the new math in higher grades. My dad could add long columns of numbers in his head. He measured steel in a rolling mill. It's being torn down after being vacant many years. Probably build a housing development. I often wanted to go look about but feared being on private property or something falling on my head. I should ask the city if photos are in a museum somewhere. In my spare time????


I worked for the Post office from the age of 16 and every evening, we had to count all our stock, stamps postal orders etc and add up the long columns of numbers so after a few years of that, I can still add up in my head pretty well!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, its22C today and ample hot enough for me. I do t think I could cope with the heat you are getting down south. I'd put up a good try though????.
> 
> My window cleaner came today and he's a really nice young man. I would think 25ish. He cleans porches and conservatories. Today I asked him how much he would charge for a piece of my porch, I had one strip that had gone green dirty looking, he add a look at it and said not to worry and did it for me for free....that's made my day. There's no way I could have got up there to clean it.
> 
> I've had a video link with Josephine today and where the time goes when we are chatting I'll never know. I do enjoy them. Sell.. Hats my me ore today. My iPad is on the way out! It's just a matter of time.....I shall latch up....luv yawl...


Well done on getting your porch clean, never hurts to ask!!


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Doesn't matter what I ask for. They put them in whatever they please. Ask bag get box ask box get bag. I asked for cream cheese bagel not toasted. I could see from the car she was putting it in the toaster so I honked she looked I did some wild gestures. She got the message and pulled it out fast. She didn't say anything when she took my money. Order cost $9.67. I gave $20.67. She gave me $8.32. She said it was right because the machine told her what my change was. Then she called someone. I told her my change should be $11 so she gave that to me. But I don't think she understood it.


A lot don't know how to count change anymore and depend on technology.. :sm25:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with KnitWIts yesterday.
> 
> Going to see if I can bottle some of my tomatoes, I have a bumper crop.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Canned goodies so nice in the winter time. oxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> We've been overwhelmed by cucumbers. We've already made yummy pickles, but really what else can you do with cucumbers?
> I'm sure you'll have some lovely tomato bottles. Hopefully your kitchen doesn't look like a crime scene when you're done.


I've been making this recipe for years.. and been asked to share it many times. :sm02: 
This is a delicious Zucchini Salsa... cucumbers can be substituted. Makes 10 500ml jars. 14 pints.

2.5L ( 10 cups ) grated zucchini or cucumbers.. ( 4 x 9inch x 3 inch zuke's )
2 onions, finely chopped
2 green peppers, diced
2 red peppers, diced
1/4 cup sea salt

Mix and leave overnight. Drain and rinse lightly.

Add:

30ml or 2 tbs. dry mustard (heaping)
4 cloves garlic, minced
15ml or 1 tbs. ground cumin
15ml or 1 tbs. numeric
5ml or 1 tsp. pepper flakes
500ml or 2 cups of vinegar
250ml or 1 cup brown sugar
2L or 8 cups of chopped tomatoes. ( 4 lg cans diced tomatoes )
156ml or 5.5oz can tomato paste (2 cans tomato paste )

Mix together. 
Make a paste of 1 cup flour with 1/2 to 3/4 cup cooled liquid from salsa. 
Bring salsa to boil and simmer 30 mins.
Add salsa thickener last to hot salsa to thicken. 
Pour into hot sterilized 2 cup Mason jars and process in boiling water canner for 30 mins.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'll let you know, when I retire and have to move to the east coast. The less that I can take with me, the cheaper that move will be.


Maybe in a few years I'll follow you, giving it thought. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you tried apple and cucumber chutney, super with pork or ham. xx


Bet that's good, when you are cooled off could you share? xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, its22C today and ample hot enough for me. I do t think I could cope with the heat you are getting down south. I'd put up a good try though????.
> 
> My window cleaner came today and he's a really nice young man. I would think 25ish. He cleans porches and conservatories. Today I asked him how much he would charge for a piece of my porch, I had one strip that had gone green dirty looking, he add a look at it and said not to worry and did it for me for free....that's made my day. There's no way I could have got up there to clean it.
> 
> I've had a video link with Josephine today and where the time goes when we are chatting I'll never know. I do enjoy them. Sell.. Hats my me ore today. My iPad is on the way out! It's just a matter of time.....I shall latch up....luv yawl...


I don't think they make iPads like they used to.. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Bet that's good, when you are cooled off could you share? xoxox


Yes, sure, here goes
Ingredients
2 lb (1kg) cucumber
2 lb (1kg) cooking apples
1 lb 8 oz onions
1 pint (600ml) malt vinegar
1 lb (500gr) demerara sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper

Instructions
Peel, core and chop apples
Peel and finely chop onions
Cut cucumber in half lengthways and scoop out seeds, chop finely
Put apples, cucumber and onions in pan with vinegar, bring to boil and simmer until soft
Add sugar, salt and cayenne and stir until sugar is dissolved
Continue simmering until the chutney thickens, stirring occasionally
Pour into hot sterilised jars and seal.

Lasts for years.xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a, once again, boiling Norfolk. They keep threatening thunderstorms and then in the next breath say this weather is going on all week. The dust bunnies are having a great time as I haven't got the energy to chase them. One thing, has anyone got an anti-aircraft gun they are not using at the moment :sm14: From before seven the air force, whichever one have been circling our house (well that's how it seems) with their noisiest planes they've got, they're still at it now, some of them even vibrate the house, a few warning shots might discourage them, anyway have a good day and hopefully for you a peaceful day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather may break tonight, we do need some rain, but it is great having all the doors and windows open 24/7.

I pulled the rest of my potatoes last night. Got quite a crop from a couple of potatoes that had gone to seed.

Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). I have all the windows open, it is so nice. Unfortunately I can hear all the traffic on the highway. The traffic is definitely back to normal.
Our covid number is 33 new cases in all the province. One of those is an employee in a seniors residence, so that residence has gone into lockdown again. 50% of Canadians think 2020 has been the worst year in their life. A majority of the rest say that 2020 has brought clarity. A lot of people were sleepwalking through life, following their routines. This year has made everyone look at their routines and cut out what wasn't important.
First day back to work and I had an online meeting in the afternoon. Contractors must hate my group. They did their spiel which matched the documentation that they sent to us. And there were a total of 3 questions asked. Most of the time when the mikes were open, there was complete quiet. My team doesn't talk much (or at all). 
I'm sure the contractors were wondering why they called the meeting.
After days of trying different things, I've settled on a patchwork border to my sampler wrap. Not perfect, but I think it suits it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather may break tonight, we do need some rain, but it is great having all the doors and windows open 24/7.
> 
> I pulled the rest of my potatoes last night. Got quite a crop from a couple of potatoes that had gone to seed.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Happy Wednesday.
Awesome crop of potatoes.
Our garden just keeps giving. We are still getting beans and a few peas. The cucumbers are overflowing in the fridge and we have a jar of quick pickles in the basement fridge. Our okra canes are producing pretty flowers and pods. We culled a couple of the rutabagas that just weren't growing and used their leaves. The only thing not doing well is the green onions and leeks. They haven't grown.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, once again, boiling Norfolk. They keep threatening thunderstorms and then in the next breath say this weather is going on all week. The dust bunnies are having a great time as I haven't got the energy to chase them. One thing, has anyone got an anti-aircraft gun they are not using at the moment :sm14: From before seven the air force, whichever one have been circling our house (well that's how it seems) with their noisiest planes they've got, they're still at it now, some of them even vibrate the house, a few warning shots might discourage them, anyway have a good day and hopefully for you a peaceful day. xx


We are going to reach 30'C again today, but the tropical humidity is finally gone. We won't have any more rain until the weekend. I'm ok with that.
Most of our air force planes are old and vibrate everything when they pass overhead. 
You don't really want to become part of their training mission, do you?
I've found that our forces over here, don't respond to emails to change their operating hours.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, sure, here goes
> Ingredients
> 2 lb (1kg) cucumber
> 2 lb (1kg) cooking apples
> 1 lb 8 oz onions
> 1 pint (600ml) malt vinegar
> 1 lb (500gr) demerara sugar
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 
> Instructions
> Peel, core and chop apples
> Peel and finely chop onions
> Cut cucumber in half lengthways and scoop out seeds, chop finely
> Put apples, cucumber and onions in pan with vinegar, bring to boil and simmer until soft
> Add sugar, salt and cayenne and stir until sugar is dissolved
> Continue simmering until the chutney thickens, stirring occasionally
> Pour into hot sterilised jars and seal.
> 
> Lasts for years.xx :sm23:


Thanks from me too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I don't think they make iPads like they used to.. xoxoxo


Yes they do. They all have a built in obsolete routine. Mostly it attacks the battery. Also the brains become slower and slower until you are annoyed and buy a new one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Maybe in a few years I'll follow you, giving it thought. xoxox


When I'm out there, I will definitely reserve a room for you. Then you'll have a place to stay while you explore. I want a bunkie too for all my sisters to use if they visit. (My dreams may be bigger than my budget, but I'll work on it)


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've been making this recipe for years.. and been asked to share it many times. :sm02:
> This is a delicious Zucchini Salsa... cucumbers can be substituted. Makes 10 500ml jars. 14 pints.
> 
> 2.5L ( 10 cups ) grated zucchini or cucumbers.. ( 4 x 9inch x 3 inch zuke's )
> 2 onions, finely chopped
> 2 green peppers, diced
> 2 red peppers, diced
> 1/4 cup sea salt
> 
> Mix and leave overnight. Drain and rinse lightly.
> 
> Add:
> 
> 30ml or 2 tbs. dry mustard (heaping)
> 4 cloves garlic, minced
> 15ml or 1 tbs. ground cumin
> 15ml or 1 tbs. numeric
> 5ml or 1 tsp. pepper flakes
> 500ml or 2 cups of vinegar
> 250ml or 1 cup brown sugar
> 2L or 8 cups of chopped tomatoes. ( 4 lg cans diced tomatoes )
> 156ml or 5.5oz can tomato paste (2 cans tomato paste )
> 
> Mix together.
> Make a paste of 1 cup flour with 1/2 to 3/4 cup cooled liquid from salsa.
> Bring salsa to boil and simmer 30 mins.
> Add salsa thickener last to hot salsa to thicken.
> Pour into hot sterilized 2 cup Mason jars and process in boiling water canner for 30 mins.


Thanks for this too. DD was talking about making salsa as soon as the tomatoes start ripening. We're going to be overflowing with them too. We have 5 plants working on green babies at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I've got a breeze coming out of my electric fan!! ???????? Xxxx


Stay cool!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh that poor baby!! Good luck with the patchwork edging!!


The TV has been playing the security camera feed. The raccoon helped himself to some food that had been put in a trap at the top of the tower. Then made his way down the ladders and stairs. He ended up at the base of the tower to get a drink and has wandered off.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, its22C today and ample hot enough for me. I do t think I could cope with the heat you are getting down south. I'd put up a good try though????.
> 
> My window cleaner came today and he's a really nice young man. I would think 25ish. He cleans porches and conservatories. Today I asked him how much he would charge for a piece of my porch, I had one strip that had gone green dirty looking, he add a look at it and said not to worry and did it for me for free....that's made my day. There's no way I could have got up there to clean it.
> 
> I've had a video link with Josephine today and where the time goes when we are chatting I'll never know. I do enjoy them. Sell.. Hats my me ore today. My iPad is on the way out! It's just a matter of time.....I shall latch up....luv yawl...


Well done, young man.
The vinyl siding on the north side of our house is all green. We used a friend's power washer one time to remove it all, but as long as the white paper birch is at the front of our house, it will continue to get green on the north side of the house as the tree blocks all the sun.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> That's exactly right. And now they learn to begin on the left of a column where I learned begin on the right and carry the number to top of the left column. Glad I only taught second grade. Can't imagine doing the new math in higher grades. My dad could add long columns of numbers in his head. He measured steel in a rolling mill. It's being torn down after being vacant many years. Probably build a housing development. I often wanted to go look about but feared being on private property or something falling on my head. I should ask the city if photos are in a museum somewhere. In my spare time????


Try sending the city an email?


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I saw an icord cast off that I think doesn't roll but might not suit your piece.


I think icord might be too polished for this project.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a sunny and pleasant Seattle area. Not a lot planned for today, so will be going with Flo if she's available. If not, I'll keep myself occupied in one way or another. Jacky, I hope you get some cool down weather soon. And, I hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Do you have a tree in the backyard where you can sit, knit and supervise the work?


----------



## nitz8catz

I think my "I'm a human" is broken, I just clicked on all the pictures and it let me though


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> We enjoyed some home made v-8 juice on the po h yesterday. So good.


What did you put in the home made v-8 juice. I've never read the label to see what vegetables are in there.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The weather may break tonight, we do need some rain, but it is great having all the doors and windows open 24/7.
> 
> I pulled the rest of my potatoes last night. Got quite a crop from a couple of potatoes that had gone to seed.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Good crop!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Going to try just freezing them whole. Heard uou can get good results, keep for a year and then use as you want. Habe made passatapommidore in the past, but a lot of work. X


We did that one year when we worked on the farm and could get all the overripe tomatoes that we wanted. Works best with the Roma type tomatoes with less liquid.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). I have all the windows open, it is so nice. Unfortunately I can hear all the traffic on the highway. The traffic is definitely back to normal.
> Our covid number is 33 new cases in all the province. One of those is an employee in a seniors residence, so that residence has gone into lockdown again. 50% of Canadians think 2020 has been the worst year in their life. A majority of the rest say that 2020 has brought clarity. A lot of people were sleepwalking through life, following their routines. This year has made everyone look at their routines and cut out what wasn't important.
> First day back to work and I had an online meeting in the afternoon. Contractors must hate my group. They did their spiel which matched the documentation that they sent to us. And there were a total of 3 questions asked. Most of the time when the mikes were open, there was complete quiet. My team doesn't talk much (or at all).
> I'm sure the contractors were wondering why they called the meeting.
> After days of trying different things, I've settled on a patchwork border to my sampler wrap. Not perfect, but I think it suits it.


I like it!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I like it!! Xxxx


Thanks.
Mum hates the 2 blue shade stripes, but the darker colour matches the blues in the wrap, so I'm ok with it.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> When I'm out there, I will definitely reserve a room for you. Then you'll have a place to stay while you explore. I want a bunkie too for all my sisters to use if they visit. (My dreams may be bigger than my budget, but I'll work on it)


That's a wonderful dream Nitzy and I would be proud to be part of it!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up with myself.
I need to close all the windows. The sun is up now and the temperature will be rising.
Everyone have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The TV has been playing the security camera feed. The raccoon helped himself to some food that had been put in a trap at the top of the tower. Then made his way down the ladders and stairs. He ended up at the base of the tower to get a drink and has wandered off.


Phew, so pleased to hear that. A lot of animals are ver happy going up but will not be able to come down again. We'll done Ricky!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I think my "I'm a human" is broken, I just clicked on all the pictures and it let me though


Hahaha, out of sheer frustration!! Well done!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> What did you put in the home made v-8 juice. I've never read the label to see what vegetables are in there.


I used tomatoes, green pepper, red pepper, onions, celery, carrots, parsley, salt and pepper & just a little sugar. The recipe called for beets too, but I omitted them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We are going to reach 30'C again today, but the tropical humidity is finally gone. We won't have any more rain until the weekend. I'm ok with that.
> Most of our air force planes are old and vibrate everything when they pass overhead.
> You don't really want to become part of their training mission, do you?
> I've found that our forces over here, don't respond to emails to change their operating hours.


Hence my request for an anti-aircraft gun. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have a tree in the backyard where you can sit, knit and supervise the work?


Yes, the backyard here has lovely shade. Will give it a go. Electrical work is almost finished. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

In case anyone hasn't got the message, we have all moved here: https://www.uglyhedgehog.com/t-660233-6.html#11482715 as KP has been such a let down recently!


----------

